# Documentos desclasificados implican al PSOE en las peores matanzas de la Guerra Civil española



## fredesvindo (21 May 2019)

*El terror de Las Checas: las fábricas de exterminio de la izquierda española*

Eran instalaciones utilizadas en la zona republicana al margen de las leyes para detener, interrogar, violar, torturar y ejecutar o asesinar. Tras el robo domiciliario secuestraban a las personas y las llevaban a este tipo de lugares pertenecientes a partidos, sindicatos y organismos vinculados al *Frente Popular*; han sido calificadas por varios historiadores como escuadrones de la muerte.

La palabra procede del ruso, de la primera policía política creada en 1917 por *Lenin*, significa:* "Comisión Extraordinaria"*. A la ejecución se la denominaba: *"El Paseo"*.

Para *César Vidal* (historiador y novelista, autor de más de 90 libros traducidos a más de 12 idiomas, que enseña en universidades de *Europa* y *América* y ganador de numerosos premios literarios): _"sólo en Madrid había 331 checas"_, aunque para *CEUS (Instituto de Estudios Históricos) *el total de ellas era de 345, perteneciendo 42 (aunque se asegura que son más) al *PSOE* y la *UGT*.

*César Vidal* estima que sólo en *Madrid* se ejecutaron más de 16.000 personas en checas. La dirección de las mismas pertenecía al *SIM (Servicio de Investigación Militar)*, creado por *Indalecio Prieto*, artífice de ésta monstruosidad y diputado del *PSOE*, fue ministro de *Hacienda* y ministro de *Defensa*; éste mismo amenazaba pistola en mano a los *Diputados en el Congreso*, llegando a encañonar a algunos de ellos (a *Jaime Oriol* por ejemplo), al final pudo como un gánster robar parte del tesoro expoliado durante la contienda (oro, alhajas, reliquias, cuadros de gran formato e incluso un clavo de *Cristo*, y el oro del *Banco de España*, valores bursátiles, cajas de seguridad, etc.), embarcarlo en el yate *Vita* y vivir a cuerpo de rey en *México*. El grueso del oro y demás riquezas del *Banco de España* fue llevado a *Moscú*.

*[Los 276 niños que los comunistas fusilaron en Paracuellos que no te contará la Memoria Histórica]*

En *Madrid* el *SIM* fue dirigido por *Ángel Pedrero*, del *PSOE* ayudante y sucesor de *Agapito García Atadell*, (*PSOE* y miembro de la ejecutiva de *UGT*) éste último adicto y amigo íntimo de *Indalecio Prieto*; *Agapito* era conocido por dominar las checas del *PSOE* y famoso por dirigir las *Brigadas del Amanecer*, utilizó los archivos del *Ministerio de la Gobernación *(actualmente *Interior*) para perseguir a gente de derechas y católicos; la prensa francesa le atribuye más de 2.000 ejecuciones. Las *Milicias Populares de Investigación* le pertenecían (*c/ Martínez de la Rosa nº 1*), Disponía de 48 agentes en la checa, el 2º agente era *Ángel Pedrero García* y jefes de grupo: *Luis Ortuño* y *Antonio Albiach Giral*. *Agapito* gozaba de autoridad oficial y plena asistencia de la *Agrupación Socialista Madrileña* y de la representación *Socialista Madrileña*; incluso ministros socialistas como *Anastasio de Gracia* visitaban la checa.

*Ángel Galarza* (*PSOE*), *Ministro de la Gobernación* con *Largo Caballero *(éste amenazó de muerte en el *Congreso* a *Calvo Sotelo*) daba órdenes para_ "los paseos"._ El director del *SIM* era *Santiago Garcés*, miembro del *PSOE*; éste (según testimonios y documentos de la época) iba en la camioneta que secuestro y asesinó a *Calvo Sotelo*.

*César Alcalá* (historiador, escritor y periodista. *Barcelona* 1965,especialista en la *Guerra civil española*, autor de numerosos libros históricos, colaborador de medios como *La Razón, COPE*, premiado y asesor en el *Diccionario Español* de la* Real Academia de la Historia*) cita a un periodista de la época que pudo escapar de las torturas: _"el SIM era el PSOE, la checa era el PSOE, los torturadores eran el PSOE (...) El SIM fue un plagio de las checas soviéticas, pero la dirección y el personal gerente en casi su totalidad ,pertenecía al PSOE (...). El autor de las cámaras de tortura de las calles de Zaragoza y de Vallmajor, Alfonso Laurencic, señaló que las ordenes directas recibidas eran del jefe supremo del SIM, Garcés, del PSOE (...)"_

Es decir no hubo un solo *Paracuellos*._"Clérigos enterrados vivos, otros tras torturas vejatorias durante días"..._ (*César Alcalá*). Con *Largo Caballero* de *Presidente del Gobierno*, las checas del *PSOE* desatan el terror en *Madrid*.







El líder anarquista *José Peirats* describió las checas del *SIM *en éstos términos en su libro *"La CNT en la revolución española".*

_"Las checas del SIM eran tenebrosas, instaladas en antiguas casas y conventos. El régimen de torturas que se aplicaba era el procedimiento brutal: palizas con vergajos de caucho, seguidos de duchas muy frías, simulacros de fusilamiento y otros tormentos horrorosos y sangrientos. Los consejeros rusos modernizaron ésta vieja técnica. Las nuevas celdas eran más reducidas, pintadas de colores muy vivos y pavimentados con aristas de ladrillos muy salientes. Los detenidos tenían que permanecer en pie continuamente, bajo una potente iluminación roja o verde. Otras celdas eran estrechos sepulcros de suelo desnivelado en declive... los recalcitrantes eran encerrados en la "cámara frigorífica" o en la "caja de los ruidos" o atados a la "silla eléctrica". La primera era una celda de dos metros de altura en forma redondeada; al preso se le sumergía allí en agua helada, horas y horas hasta que tuviese a bien declarar lo que se deseaba. La "caja de los ruidos" era una especie de armario dentro del cual se oía una batahola aterradora de timbres y campanas. La "silla eléctrica" variaba de las empleadas en las penitenciarias norteamericanas en que no mataban físicamente"._

Para *César Alcalá* en su libro:* "Las Checas del Terror"* _"fueron auténticos campos de concentración, similares a los instaurados por el régimen nazi. Cómo en ellos, se instalaron hornos crematorios, se descuartizó a presos para dar de comer a los cerdos, se torturó a los detenidos, se les atormentó con el alimento..."_

El anarquista *Diego Abad de Santillana* (1897-1983, *España*), en su libro: *"¿Por qué perdimos la guerra?"* carga contra las checas (lugares de exterminio del *Frente Popular*) y dice: _"uno de los aspectos que más nos sublevaba era la introducción de los métodos policiales rusos a nuestra política interior. Las torturas, los asesinatos, las cárceles clandestinas, la ferocidad con las víctimas, inocentes o culpables, estaban a la orden del día (...).En el Hotel Colón; en el Casal de Carlos Marx, en la Puerta del Ángel nº 24, en el Castillo de Castelldefels, se perpetraban crímenes que no tenían antecedentes en la historia de la Inquisición"._

*[Buscaban a dos republicanos fusilados... y encontraron a 72 soldados franquistas enterrados]*

Las técnicas de torturas, algunas autóctonas, otras traídas por asesores soviéticos; aunque las palabras apenas pueden reflejar el horror que supuso sufrirlas; son de destacar las torturas con ratas conocidas como: "la ratonera"; éstas horrendas prácticas pertenecían al _"manual de las checas de Kiev"_ que circulaba entre el *Frente Popular*. *Orwell* que fue activista del mismo en *España* conocía dichas torturas y se inspiró en ese manual para su libro: *"1984"* en el cual aparecen este tipo de horrores en _"la habitación 101"_; de hecho *G. Kopp*, instructor de milicias de *Orwell* fue capturado y enviado a *Moscú* donde murió en una pequeña habitación minada de ratas.

Otras técnicas denominadas: "el submarino seco", "banderilla", "la bebida leche de pantera y revienta fronteras", "escribir a máquina", "la carbonera", "la nevera", "la campana", "la verbena", "badajo". "empetao", "la silla eléctrica", "el collar eléctrico", "la ducha fría", "la argolla", "el pozo", "el gancho", "el quebrantahuesos", "el tizón", "el gomazo", "echar a los cerdos" ,"astillado" "amputación", "el depósito", "la bañera", "el dentista", "la enfermería"... no eran menos horribles y propias del manual del chequista.

*Orwell* diría más tarde: _"¡lo que vi en España... las iglesias eran saqueadas por todas partes cómo lo más normal del mundo!"_.* Pablo Iglesias* fundador del *PSOE* proclamaba: _"¡Queremos la muerte de la Iglesia!...¡Para ello educamos a los hombres, y así les quitamos la conciencia!"_ (*VI Congreso del PSOE* en *Gijón*).

*[La verdad sobre 'Las 13 Rosas' (comunistas) que la Memoria Histórica no te contará]

Largo Caballero, Presidente del Gobierno* y diputado del *PSOE* manifestaba: _"¡si triunfan las derechas tendremos que ir a la Guerra civil, la democracia es incompatible con el socialismo. No creemos en la democracia como valor absoluto. Tampoco creemos en la libertad!"_ (1934 *Ginebra*). "¿Programa de acción!? _¡Supresión de todas las personas que por su situación económica o por sus antecedentes puedan ser una rémora para la revolución!"_ (*"El Liberal de Bilbao"*, 20 de enero de 1936).

*Azaña*, primer *Presidente de la República*, diputado del *PSOE* por *Bilbao* y *Ministro de la Guerra*, ante la oleada de quema de conventos, iglesias, colegios y los sangrientos sucesos determinó la no intervención de la fuerza pública en los disturbios que el 11 de Mayo convirtió *España* en pasto de las llamas, manifestando: _"¡Todos los conventos de España no valen la vida de un republicano, si sale la guardia civil yo dimito!"_.

El periódico* "El Socialista"* publica ante tales acontecimientos: _"las órdenes religiosas significan en España poco más que nada"_.

*Indalecio Prieto* diputado del *PSOE*, ministro de *Defensa* y de Hacienda en la *2ª República* manifestaba: _"¡Y al enemigo le digo: encontrarás cadáveres pero no hallarás prisioneros!"_._ "¿Por qué nos molestamos en tener unaComisaria de Justicia? ¡llamémosla Comisaría para el Exterminio Social y que actúe de esa manera! ". *Lenin* contestó: "¡Bien dicho, así es exactamente como debería llamarse, pero no lo podemos decir!"._

_*La historia no la cambia nadie, ni pueden cambiarla segun conveniencia, que es lo que quieren algunos.*_


----------



## grom (21 May 2019)

Que hay que desclasificar? El "gobierno republicano" repartio armas a los sindicatos y juventudes socialistas. 
Lo que siguio, en Madrid, fue un genocidio.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (21 May 2019)

La izquierda provocó la guerra que perdió.


----------



## Biodiesel (21 May 2019)

Menos mal que ganó quien ganó la Guerra, si hubieran ganado los Republicanos ahora seríamos una Rumanía o una Albania de mierda.


----------



## Padre Pio (21 May 2019)

De la izquierda masonica, anticatolica y antiespañola, nos libro Franco. España progreso y se convirtio en un pais importante, catolico y prospero.

Esperemos que la gente despierte pronto y vea como hemos empeorado desde 1975 hasta ahora.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (21 May 2019)

Si estos crímenes según la ONU no prescriben, ¿cómo han logrado los Comunistas y PSOETARRAS hijos de puta que nadie les acuse por ellos? En España no tenemos derecha. Son tan cómplices y criminales como ellos. Los putos rojos a todas horas con la Guerra Civil pero ellos que cometieron todos los crímenes que forzaron la guerra libres de toda acusación. ¿Pero qué hostias sucede aquí? Y la puta Iglesia católica traidora otra cómplice necesaria.


----------



## Gorguera (21 May 2019)

Excelente hilo, pero la foto es errónea: no son los de las brigadas internacionales, sino tropas españolas en Marruecos.

Que me corrija alguien si me equivoco.


----------



## fredesvindo (21 May 2019)

Komek caca le gusta los miembro amigos


----------



## eL PERRO (21 May 2019)

No hace falta ningun documento clasificado. La PESOE es quien monta la guerra, sin tapujos. Su presidente salia desde el 31 gritando a chillidos en los mitines diciendo que habia que montar una guerra para covnertirnos en republica sovietica por las buenas o las malas. Muy alto secreto no era.

Lo que no entiendo es por que los patriotas consintieron su vuelta. Puedo tolerar la ley de amnistia y que se les perdonaran los delitos de lesa humanidad para no andar removiendo mierda otra vez. Pero ni de puta coña que se regalizaran los partidos y sindicatos terroristas comunistas genocidas. 

Es lo que pasa cuando dejas el poder a los masones


----------



## MOLÓN SAN (21 May 2019)

Vivan los fasces!


----------



## Incorrezto (21 May 2019)

fredesvindo dijo:


> *Agapito García Atadell*, (*PSOE* y miembro de la ejecutiva de *UGT*) éste último adicto y amigo íntimo de *Indalecio Prieto*; *Agapito* era conocido por dominar las checas del *PSOE* y famoso por dirigir las *Brigadas del Amanecer*



documentos desclasificados dice, si es la causa general.

anda, investiga como acabó Agapito y piensa quien le delató.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 May 2019)

fredesvindo dijo:


>



si, las cabezas son de moros, pero ni son brigadistas ni es España.
foto fake desmontada hace años.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 May 2019)

ah, y exijo baneo y bubake para el ignorante del op por abrir el hilo en el principal y no en historia. aunque el sitio es conspiraciones.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 May 2019)

Ya se estaba gestando la guerra Europea. El comunismo de Stalin pretendía invadir toda Europa. 
En Alemania e Italia los enfrentamientos con los comunistas eran constantes, en todos los países había un clima prebélico .
La figura de Mussolini, fue un referente para Hitler. 
Europa entera era una olla express. 
En ese pulso entre la ECONOMÍA COMUNISTA, con el estado expropiador y LA ECONOMÍA PRODUCTIVA, de pronto y de forma inexplicable , el lobby judío americano-inglés, LA ECONOMÍA ESPECULATIVA, y decide aliarse con los comunistas, sus enemigos naturales. 
El rey Eduardo VIII no cede ante las presiones y lo cesan. Churchill un viejo decrépito de 90 años, alcohólico , drogadicto y fácilmente manipulable , al igual que el moribundo Roosevelt de hecho muere dos años después de empezar la guerra, no miden bien las consecuencias de iniciar tremenda guerra. 
De lo que se trataba era de parar el comunismo que se extendía por el mundo de forma imparable. 
En España habría sido un golpe de estado como tantos anteriores, algo así como sacar a Maduro del poder , pero el gobierno socialista roba las 700 toneladas de oro del banco de España, y se lo lleva a Stalin, que a cambio le financia las armas y le da soporte logístico.

1936. El PSOE saquea el banco de España. 
El oro de Moscú: el mayor robo de la historia | La Gaceta


----------



## Biodiesel (21 May 2019)

Con la revolución soviética en España? tu estás tarado hombre.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Churchill un viejo decrépito de 90 años, alcohólico , drogadicto y fácilmente manipulable , al igual que el moribundo Roosevelt de hecho muere dos años después de empezar la guerra, no miden bien las consecuencias de iniciar tremenda guerra.



cuéntanos mas

*Winston Leonard Spencer Churchill*, KG, OM, CH, TD, FRS, PC (palacio de Blenheim, 30 de noviembre de 1874 – Londres, 24 de enero de 1965) fue un político, estadista, historiador y escritor británico, conocido por su liderazgo del Reino Unido durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Es considerado uno de los grandes líderes de tiempos de guerra y fue primer ministro del Reino Unido en dos períodos (1940-45 y 1951-55).


----------



## fredesvindo (21 May 2019)

Komek caca busca miembros ajenos hacerlo amigos.


----------



## Cuncas (21 May 2019)

¿Tú no eras el que decía que las checas eran un "invento de los fascistas" y que nunca existieron? Toma dos tazas.

*Torturas empleadas en las checas republicanas de Cataluña en el 36, cuando la guerra aún no había llegado a Cataluña:*


_*La banderilla.*

Inyectar en manos y pies agua mezclada con heces para provocar abcesos y parálisis en los miembros con terribles dolores.

*El empetao'.*

Se ataba a la víctima boca abajo sobre un banco. Se le introducía el cuello de una botella por el ano, introducida la mitad se tiraba y el vacío succionaba la víscera. Si era mujer solía hacerse por la vagina.

*La ratonera.*

La víctima era sentada y atada desnuda sobre una cacerola con una rata. Se calentaba la cacerola hasta que la rata, buscando escapar, desgarraba el recto de la víctima.

*La silla eléctrica.*

Sobre una silla pesada de madera se instalaba el armazón metálico de un sillón de automóvil. La víctima, mojada, era atada al sillón, cegada por unos focos, y se le suministraban escargas eléctricas.

*La argolla.*

La víctima era colgada por un pie de una argolla y cabeza abajo se le metía la cabeza en un cubo con excrementos mientras lo azotaban. Para respirar debía contraerse y sacar la nariz hasta agotarse.

*El quebrantahuesos.*

A la víctima, con una tenaza de punta hueca, le luxaban la falangeta de cada de dedo de la mano, y luego la falangina y después la falange. También se hacía en los dedos de los pies. Una variente era el "telón de Aquiles" que luxaba todas las falanges de la mano a la vez.

*El gomazo.*

A la víctima le ponían sobre la frente una cinta ancha de goma elástica con una campanilla de la que tiraban y soltaban contra el cráneo durante el interrogatorio.

*Echar a los cerdos.*

En los patios de muchas "checas", como la oficial de San Elías, se criaban cerdos. Hasta 300 llegó a haber en Escorza _(checas de Manuel Escorza)_. Se hacían profundos cortes en los presos hasta que sangraran para que, al olor, los cerdos fueran a morderles hasta comérselos vivos.

*El depósito.*

La víctima era introducida en una pequeña habitación donde se apilaban cadáveres de amigos y familiares del preso en diverso grado de descomposición. Y si, entre el hedor y el horror no enloquecía y se suicidaba, el preso podia pasar varios días encerrado.

*La bañera.*

La víctima, con las manos a la espalda, era interrogada dentro de una bañera bañada con agua fria jabonosa por la que se deslizaba hacia el fondo lleno de trozos de vidrio y así se desangraba.

*El dentista.*

A la vítima se le ponía una cuña de madera entre las muelas, para que no pudiera cerrar la boca, y se le iban limando las piezas delanteras finalmente arrancadas con tenazas._


*ESTA ES LA IZMIERDA QUE QUIERE DARNOS LECCIONES DE SUPERIORIDAD MORAL EN ESTE PAÍS*


----------



## Tigershark (21 May 2019)

y los putos yankees de mierda no podrian haber fundado un partido nuevo con nuevas siglas , Ah ya claro que les venía muy bien que los españoles estuvieran tirandose los muertos todos estos años.


----------



## Blackmoon (21 May 2019)

Desenterremos a Largo Caballero...


----------



## BlackKnight (21 May 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> ¿Tú no eras el que decía que las checas eran un "invento de los fascistas" y que nunca existieron? Toma dos tazas.
> 
> *Torturas empleadas en las checas republicanas de Cataluña en el 36, cuando la guerra aún no había llegado a Cataluña:*
> 
> ...



Y luego hablan de la represión en la posguerra, poco pasó para lo que algunos merecían


----------



## Gárgolo (21 May 2019)

¿Los anarquistas José Peirats y Diego Abad de Santillán también mienten, también eran fascistas?


----------



## Gárgolo (21 May 2019)

Un recuerdo para Chiquito de la Calzada pues.


----------



## Kovaliov (21 May 2019)

Tu la cambias y


fredesvindo dijo:


> *El terror de Las Checas: las fábricas de exterminio de la izquierda española*
> 
> Eran instalaciones utilizadas en la zona republicana al margen de las leyes para detener, interrogar, violar, torturar y ejecutar o asesinar. Tras el robo domiciliario secuestraban a las personas y las llevaban a este tipo de lugares pertenecientes a partidos, sindicatos y organismos vinculados al *Frente Popular*; han sido calificadas por varios historiadores como escuadrones de la muerte.
> 
> ...



Tu la cambias y te deslegitimas publicando es foto tan conocida de soldados españoles en Marruecos como si fueran brigadistas.


----------



## Gárgolo (21 May 2019)

¿Mentían los anarquistas José Peirats y Diego Abad de Santillán sobre las chekas o también son fascistas? Esa es la pregunta, y es muy clara. A ver si el ignorante vas a ser tu que no sabes contestar una simple pregunta.


----------



## XXavier (21 May 2019)

Gorguera dijo:


> Excelente hilo, pero la foto es errónea: no son los de las brigadas internacionales, sino tropas españolas en Marruecos.
> 
> Que me corrija alguien si me equivoco.



Lo mismo he pensado al verla. Es, claramente, de soldados españoles, casi seguro que legionarios, en el Marruecos de los años 20...


----------



## Gárgolo (21 May 2019)

¿Tanto te cuesta responder una simple pregunta chepita de alhelí?


----------



## Gárgolo (21 May 2019)

Cerros, Úbeda, txepas... Todo un clásico.


----------



## arangul6 (21 May 2019)

grom dijo:


> Que hay que desclasificar? El "gobierno republicano" repartio armas a los sindicatos y juventudes socialistas.
> Lo que siguio, en Madrid, fue un genocidio.



Repartio armas y abrio las carceles para que todos los criminales fueran a las casas de las clases acomodadas a saludarles,
El socialismo ha sido el verdadero cancer de espana,no son nada mas que unos mediocres y unos putos envidioso


----------



## maromo (21 May 2019)

Es lo que tiene remover la mierda con leyes populistas como la ley de memoria histórica. 

Tarde o temprano saldrá toda la mierda de la PSOE, que como podemos leer no es poca.


----------



## grom (21 May 2019)

El PSOE llevaba la instauración de la dictadura del proletariado en su ideario.
No en vano halagaban a Largo llamandolo "el Lenin español". 
Ya intentaron la revolucion socialista en el 34. Los comunistas no hacian falta, aunque luego tomaran mucha importancia durante la guerra al ser el principal contacto con Stalin.


----------



## Miguel Lacambra Real (21 May 2019)

Ha tenido que morir rubalcaba para que salga esto


----------



## Cui Bono (21 May 2019)

A las Trece Zorras Terroristas les dieron lo suyo. Como lloriqueaban tras no poder atentar en el desfile de la victoria. Quien a hierro y metralla mata, a hierro muere y sus líderes calentitos en el exilio, a salvo.


----------



## gabrielo (21 May 2019)

puede ser llevaríamos vacunados de socialismo y comunismo mucho tiempo y nos hubiéramos librado de los 14 años de Felipe gonzalez que viendo lo que vino después en comparación es un vendito ,los 7 años y medio del contador de nubes y el casi año mas los que quede al héroe que planto cara a francisco franco mas conocido como falconetti cum fraudez


----------



## jeiper (21 May 2019)

Franco ya se lo hizo pagar con creces y las víctimas y familiares fueron restituidas con licencias de taxi o estancos, por ejemplo. Por el contrario los crímenes del otro lado quedaron impunes.


----------



## Pollepolle (21 May 2019)

Fachas, pedid perdon por la moronegrada que metio franco para matar y violar niños y mujeres.

Sois puta escoria traidora a amigos de las ratas mahometanss


----------



## LIRDISM (21 May 2019)

El partido socialista con Largo Caballero era como un partido comunista, quería la dictadura del proletariado y después en la guerra el comunismo ya fue quien gobernó y le dio la patada a los socialistas pero prácticamente eran muy parecidos


----------



## Remero consentido (21 May 2019)

Es cierto, todo el día van con "democracia" en la boca.

Lo que no sabe la gente es que para ellos la democracia "liberal" es sólo un paso. Ellos aspiran a la democracia "del pueblo", la democracia tipo URSS o China, donde un sólo partido "representa" a todo el pueblo. Esto lo silencian porque no les conviene que se sepa. La psoe dejó de ser hace tiempo un partido socialdemócrata y se convirtió en un partido antiespañol, pro-etarra y pro-golpista, y eso no es precisamente socialdemocracia. Lo que pasa es que los medios le han lavado la cara.


----------



## LIRDISM (21 May 2019)

No porque primero hubo un golpe de Estado en 1930 en el que participó el PSOE con Indalencio Prieto en la foto con los otros liberales, masones y nacionalistas, porque después entran en el poder de manera ilegal en las elecciones de 1931 y amenazan en el palacio real pues amigos violentos de Indalencio Prieto y el rey escapa, 
porque después de las cortes constituyentes al PSOE no le gusta la constitución y amenaza Largo Caballero con la guerra civil esto en 1931 todavía faltan 5 años para lo que dices, 
porque después se empiezan a quemar iglesias en toda España a saber quien lo organizó, entre masones, anarquistas y socialistas querían acabar con la cultura española eso es parte de la idea del marxismo no es casualidad y el gobierno apoyó durante dos días la quema de patrimonio español hasta imponer estado de guerra para disimular pero era estado de guerra en 1931 todavía quedan 5 años para lo que dices, visto la situación Sajurjo hace un mini golpe de Estado para salvar el país y la mayoría de los militares no le apoyan y dejan a Sanjurjo en pelotas y España en manos del peligro socialista, 
porque en 1933 el pacífico gobierno del bienio progresista hace una matanza en Casas Viejas aplicando la ley de fugas y no paran las matanzas en España y los saqueos, 
porque en 1933 Largo Caballero oliéndose la llegada de la CEDA amenaza con la guerra civil, porque a pesar que cuando gana la CEDA, éstos para que no haya problemas ceden ante Alcalé Zamora el poder a Lerroux pues aun así provoca el PSOE formando la UHP un golpe de Estado en toda España y los catalanes intentan independizarse a la fuerza, 
porque en 1936 hacen un golpe de estado parlamentario, manipulan las elecciones y matan a más de 30 personas en toda España siendo el máximo organizador el PSOE, 
porque el PSOE tenía planeado a pesar de ganar hacer una matanza en toda España, la muerte de Calvo Sotelo, Goycoechea y Gil Robles estaba planeado mucho antes de la muerte de Castillo 
entonces si que por ahí en el tiempo si hubo un golpe de Estado de los Nacionales pero parece más la causa de una hoya a presión que estaba al máximo de sus capacidades que de falta de cultura democrática.


----------



## siroco (21 May 2019)

sí, tan parecidos como Cuba, Venezuela, Corea del norte, o cualquier otro país defecado por la izquierda criminal

ahí queda eso, borrarlo si podéis para seguir engañando a los ignorantes


----------



## Limón (21 May 2019)

La puta P$OE criminal fue tan gilipollas que no se molesto en ocultar sus crimenes.
En todos los periodicos publicaban cada dia sus hazañas con toda la publicidad posible.
Coges el ABC rojo y alucinas de las barbaridades que se leen, para que luego vengan 4 comemierdas a decir que es mentira


----------



## Adrian1 (21 May 2019)

Las elecciones de febrero de 1936 fueron una farsa.


----------



## tixel (21 May 2019)

Eso ya lo somos para nuestra desgracia.


----------



## el juli (21 May 2019)

Imposible, la Ley de "Memoria Histérica" dice lo contrario.

Y si lo dice una Ley......


Si tienes una teoría y no coincide con la realidad, es que la realidad está MAL


----------



## Limón (21 May 2019)

Gárgolo dijo:


> ¿Mentían los anarquistas José Peirats y Diego Abad de Santillán sobre las chekas o también son fascistas? Esa es la pregunta, y es muy clara. A ver si el ignorante vas a ser tu que no sabes contestar una simple pregunta.



En una cheka de la puta P$OE estuvo mi abuelo secuestrado.
Era un convento en el que habian matado a los frailes y habia un prisionero en cada celda.
Por la noche montaban unas orgias de pelotas los putos psicopatas rojos y las putas milicianas, y todas las madrugadas se llevaban a alguien a darle el paseo como fin de fiesta.
Ojala viviera mi abuelo para que todos estos cobardes hijos de puta le miraran a la cara, a ver que cojones le contaban.


----------



## Gárgolo (21 May 2019)

Mira, mira lo que dicen LOS ANARQUISTAS sobre tu religión, amigo de los cerros de Úbeda. ¿No merecían esos hijos de puta un juicio sumarísimo? ¿Son fachas, mienten esos anarquistas? 

*Por su parte, los anarquistas acusan a los comunistas en testimonios como los de José Peirats en su libro Los anarquistas en la crisis política española: “Nunca llegó el crimen a extremos de tanto refinamiento como a partir del 15 de mayo de 1937. Es decir, a partir de cuando el gobierno [del Frente Popular] se jactó de ser dueño de los resortes del poder. A partir de entonces se cometieron los crímenes más horrendos de nuestra historia política. Las mazmorras de la GPU se multiplicaron como infiernos de Dante (…) El 2 de julio se celebró en Tarragona el consejo de guerra contra los supervivientes de las masacres cometidas por los comunistas en aquella misma ciudad en ocasión de los hechos de mayo [se refiere a la pequeña guerra civil en Barcelona entre anarquistas y un sector marxista, por un lado, y los comunistas y los nacionalistas de Companys por otro, que causó cientos de muertos]. En mayo, 36 militantes de la CNT habían sido asesinados en Tarragona por los comunistas del PSUC” (p. 243).
El periódico cenetista Solidaridad Obrera mencionaba, sobre esos sucesos, “Los cadáveres espantosamente mutilados de 12 jóvenes de la CNT de San Andrés (barrio extremo de Barcelona)” o “los 5 del rondín de Eroles, asesinados también”, o de otros quince asesinados también en Tarragona, y otros en diversos puntos de Cataluña. Menciona también el caso del libertario italiano Camilo Berneri (p. 234).
La dirigente anarquista Federica Montseny denunció la práctica comunista de secuestrar a rivales políticos, “Meterles en una casa particular (…) sacarles por la noche y asesinarles” (p. 247)
Orwell también menciona “Las cosas más terribles. (…) Heridos arrastrados fuera del hospital y arrojados a la cárcel, gentes apretujadas en repugnantes mazmorras, presos golpeados y muertos de hambre”, etc.
El citado Peirats retrata así al célebre SIM (Servicio de Información Militar), creado por Prieto a iniciativa de Orlof, jefe de la policía política de Stalin en España: “Era una red policíaca que se extendía por las pequeñas y grandes unidades del ejército y por el interior de los partidos y organizaciones, vigilando estrechamente las actividades de sus militantes (…) La táctica terrorista más inhumana era todo el secreto de sus éxitos. Pero este mismo sistema de tortura era aplicado a los elementos antifascistas no comunistas”. Tenía también sus propios campos de concentración (p. 247-9).
Sobre los métodos del SIM cuenta de pasada Azaña: “Denuncias sin firma del SIM. Unos mozalbetes condenados a muerte por cantar un himno. El delator no sabía cuál era. Malos tratos: uno sordo, otro ciego” (Memorias de guerra, p. 387)
El anarquista Abad de Santillán escribe en Por qué perdimos la guerra: “Las torturas, los asesinatos, las cárceles clandestinas, la ferocidad con las víctimas culpables o inocentes, estaban a la orden del día (…) Lo ocurrido en las checas comunistas cuesta trabajo creerlo. En el Hotel Colón de Barcelona, en el casal Carlos Marx [menciona otros lugares] (…) se perpetraban crímenes que no tienen precedentes (…) El Ayuntamiento de Casteldefells tuvo que protestar por la serie de cadáveres que dejaba en la carretera todas las noches la cheka del castillo. Hubo días en que se encontraron 16 hombres asesinados, todos ellos antifascistas” (p. 266)
Y relata este suceso, que ya he reproducido en otras ocasiones: el XXIII Cuerpo de Ejército, de mando comunista, aprestó unos pelotones de “gente probada como antifascista” de distintos partidos de izquierda: “Se les dice que hay que eliminar a fascistas por el bien de la causa. Llegan a Turón (el de Granada, no el de Asturias) los designados y matan a 80 personas, entre las cuales la mayoría no tenía absolutamente por qué sufrir esa pena, pues no era desafecta y mucho menos peligrosa, dándose el caso de que elementos de la CNT, del partido socialista y de otros sectores mataron a compañeros de su propia organización ignorando que eran tales y creyendo que obraban en justicia, como les habían indicado sus superiores. También hay casos de violación de hijas [que se ofrecían] para evitar que sus padres fueran asesinados. Y lo más repugnante fue la forma de llevar a cabo dichos actos, en pleno día y ante todo el mundo, pasando una ola de terror trágico por toda aquella comarca” (p. 288). Nótese que la protesta viene por haber infligido, engañados, tales atrocidades a sus propios coreligionarios y no a los “fascistas”. Asesinar a éstos o violar a sus hijas les parecía “obrar en justicia”.*


----------



## Gárgolo (21 May 2019)

El propio *Azaña*, presidente de la República, escribió:
_“… había gobiernitos de cabecillas independientes en Puigcerdá, La Seo, Lérida, Fraga, Hospitalet, Port de la Selva, etc. Debajo de eso, la gente común, el vecindario pacífico, suspirando por un general que mande, y que se lleve la autonomía, el orden público, la __FAI__ en el mismo escobazo”._
Añade también *Azaña*, presidente de la República:
_“… Cuando empezó la guerra, cada ciudad, cada provincia quiso hacer su guerra particular. Barcelona quiso conquistar las Baleares y Aragón, para formar con la gloria de la conquista, como si operase sobre territorio extranjero, la gran Cataluña. Vasconia quería conquistar Navarra; Oviedo, León; Málaga y Almería quisieron conquistar Granada; Valencia, Teruel; Cartagena, Córdoba. Y así otros. Los diputados iban al Ministerio de la Guerra a pedir un avión para su distrito, “que estaba muy abandonado”, como antes pedían una estafeta o una escuela. ¡Y a veces se lo daban! En el fondo, provincianismo fatuo, ignorancia, frivolidad de la mente española, sin excluir en ciertos casos doblez, codicia, deslealtad, cobarde altanería delante del Estado inerme, inconsciencia, traición. La Generalidad se ha alzado con todo. El improvisado gobierno vasco hace política internacional. En Valencia, comistrajos y enjunques de todos conocidos, partearon un gobiernito. En Aragón surge otro, y en Santander, con ministro de Asuntos Exteriores y todo. ¡Pues si es en el ejercito! Nadie quería rehacerlo, excepto unas cuantas personas, que no fueron oídas. Cada partido, cada provincia, cada sindical, ha querido tener su ejército. En las columnas de combatientes, los batallones de un grupo no congeniaban con los de otro, se hacían daño, se arrebataban víveres, las municiones….. “
“En Valencia, todos los pueblos armados montaban grandes guardias, entorpecían el tránsito, consumían paellas, pero los hombres con fusil no iban al frente cuando estaba a quinientos kilómetros. Se reservaban para defender su tierra. Los catalanes en Aragón han hecho estragos. Peticiones de Aragón han llegado al gobierno para que se lleve de allí las columnas catalanas. He oído decir a uno de los improvisados representantes aragoneses que no estaba dispuesto a consentir que Aragón fuese “presa de guerra”…. En los talleres, incluso en los de guerra, predominaba el espíritu sindical. Prieto ha hecho público que mientras en Madrid no había aviones de caza, los obreros del taller de reparación de Los Alcázares se negaban a prolongar la jornada y trabajar los domingos….Después del cañoneo sobre Elizalde, en Barcelona, no quieren trabajar de noche. Valencia estuvo a punto de recibir a tiros al gobierno cuando se fue de Madrid. Les molestaba su presencia porque temían que atrajese los bombardeos. Hasta entonces no habían sentido la guerra. Reciben mal a los refugiados porque consumen víveres. No piensan que están en pie gracias a Madrid.”_ (“Velada en Benicarló”, Azaña).
Son palabras ¡del propio presidente de la República!
La republicana Clara Campoamor lo relata así en 1937 en SU LIBRO _“La revolution espagnole vue par une republicainne”_:
_“Solamente en la Casa de Campo se encontraban de 70 a 80 cadáveres cada mañana. Un día, el gobierno hubo de confesar que había 100 muertos”_
*Religión en la zona republicana.*
En la zona Nacional se produce una recuperación de la práctica religiosa, que contrasta con la zona republicana o roja, en la que se prohíbe el culto, se destruyen las iglesias o se trasforman en almacenes, se asesina a católicos, sacerdotes y monjas y se expropian de las propiedades eclesiásticas. Todo ello con destrucción de millares de obras de arte de incalculable valor, pedidos para siempre. En las páginas sobre la República y guerra se muestran cientos de datos sobre crímenes de milicianos y milicianos contra la libertad religiosa.
Fueron asesinados por miembros del bando republicano y por motivos religiosos:
_– 13 obispos_ (_Nieto, de Siguenza; Huix, de Lérida; Laplana, de Cuenca; Asensio, de Barbastro; Serra, de Segorbe; Basulto, de Jaén; Borras, de Tarragona; Estanaga, de Ciudad Real; Ventaja, de Almería; Medina, de Guadix; Irurita, de Barcelona; Ponce, de Orihuela; y Polanco, de Teruel_).
_– 4.184 miembros del clero secular, seminaristas incluidos.
– 2.365 religiosos.
– 283 monjas._
Aparte fueron asesinados varios miles de personas no tanto por razones políticas sino religiosas.
_“Nadie que tenga buena fe y buena información puede negar los horrores de esta persecución. Que el número de sacerdotes asesinados haya sido de dieciséis mil o mil seiscientos, el tiempo lo dirá. Pero que durante muchos meses y aun años bastase el mero hecho de ser sacerdote para merecer la pena de muerte, ya de muchos tribunales más o menos irregulares que como hongos salían de los pueblos, ya de revolucionarios que se erigían a sí mismos en verdugos espontáneos, ya de otras formas de venganza o ejecución popular, es un hecho plenamente confirmado.”_ (Salvador de Madariaga, Ensayo de Historia Contemporánea, Buenos Aires, 1955)
*Represión indiscriminada por el Frente Popular: incluida la clase trabajadora y maestros. *
No hay clases sociales para la represión del Frente Popular.
Esta extendido el supuesto de que las víctimas de las milicias republicanas eran capitalistas y religiosos, respetándose al pueblo trabajador. Aun cuando ello nunca debiera servir de justificación para el crimen, hemos de resaltar que es falso, y como muestra un botón.
Veamos las muertes políticas en un pueblo medio de una provincia tópica de la zona republicana. Así, vecinos de un pueblo como Carlet (Valencia) murieron asesinados de entre sus vecino 5 personas de profesiones liberales (ingeniero, medico, veterinarios y oficial notaria), 6 industriales y propietarios, 1 guardia civil, 2 religiosas (_Teresa Rosat Balasch y Josefa Romero Clariana de 61 y 65 años de edad_), el secretario del ayuntamiento (_Alfonso Pellicer Vanaclocha_), y 10 labradores!! (_Jose Garcia, 18 años; Salvador Garcia Ferrer, Eduardo Hervas Bello, Bartolome Borras Monza, Jose Peris Vanaclocha, Ernesto Peris Vanaclocha, Jose Miguel Lacuesta, Francisco Montesinos Perez, Andrés Primo Casp y Jose Casanovas Arlandis_), 2 albañiles (_Jose Pico Vanaclocha por ser de Acción Católica, y Jose Quiles Tomas_), 1 maestro (_Eduardo Primo Marques_), 1 zapatero (_Virgilio Pellicer Vendrell_), 1 ama de casa _(Trinidad Hervas Martínez, de 38 años_) y el ordinario del lugar (_Jose Fabra Sanz_).
Como se ve el colectivo más castigado es el de los labradores. (_Datos obtenidos y ampliables en “La represión en la retaguardia republicana, País Valenciano, 1936-1939”, de Vicent Gabarda Cebellon, editado por Edicions Alfons el Magnanim y la Insticucio Valenciana d’Estudis i Investigacio_“).
Los crímenes producidos durante la Guerra en la que ella misma se llamaba *zona roja* son millares, por lo que son de imposible enumeración, existiendo numerosa bibliografía al respecto, incluso con listado de victimas.
*Serán ejecutados en la zona republicana entre 60.000 y 75.000 personas* (_unos 25.000 en la zona nacional_).
En *Madrid* fueron asesinados por el Frente Popular unas *17.000 personas* (_solo en noviembre de 1936 en Madrid fueron asesinadas 9.775 personas).

Esto lo dicen los republicanos sobre el frente popular, no los fascistas, vosotros ni sois republicanos ni sois demócratas, las mentiras tienen las patas muy cortas, cuando queráis hablamos de memoria histórica, que quien se pone a dar se expone a recibir. _


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> cuéntanos mas
> 
> *Winston Leonard Spencer Churchill*, KG, OM, CH, TD, FRS, PC (palacio de Blenheim, 30 de noviembre de 1874 – Londres, 24 de enero de 1965) fue un político, estadista, historiador y escritor británico, conocido por su liderazgo del Reino Unido durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Es considerado uno de los grandes líderes de tiempos de guerra y fue primer ministro del Reino Unido en dos períodos (1940-45 y 1951-55).



Uno de los mayores asesinos de la historia ,después de Roosevelt 

Y para que no creas que es una interpretación ideológica mira este documental emitido por TVE 
* Una extraña obsesión: Churchill y los judíos*

País:CanadáAño:2011Duración:60 minMúsica:Michael A. PerlmutterDirector:Barry AvrichSINOPSIS
Una de las facetas menos conocidas de la personalidad de Churchill es su gran interés por la historia y el pueblo judío. Churchill apoyaba la idea de la construcción de un hogar nacional judío en Palestina porque tenía la firme convicción de que ayudaría al progreso del Imperio Británico


----------



## Marta Pcas (21 May 2019)

Los izquierdosos que justificais las matanzas de la izquierda sois escoria motoserrable, ¿lo sabes, no?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (21 May 2019)

Que si, que Snchz va a ser presidente del Gobierno, junto con Podemos y los independentistas y a los fachas os queda el foro para reuniros y contaros vuestras historietas de risa como autoayuda.

Ah y preparaos, que lo gracioso de verdad sera dentro de unos dias, cuando cojamos la momia de vuestro Caudillo en una bolsa de basura y la tiremos a la alcantarilla en caso de que la familia no quiera quedarsela de recuerdo.


----------



## Gárgolo (21 May 2019)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Que si, que Snchz va a ser presidente del Gobierno, junto con Podemos y los independentistas y a los fachas os queda el foro para reuniros y contaros vuestras historietas de risa como autoayuda.
> 
> Ah y preparaos, que lo gracioso de verdad sera dentro de unos dias, cuando cojamos la momia de vuestro Caudillo en una bolsa de basura y la tiremos a la alcantarilla en caso de que la familia no quiera quedarsela de recuerdo.



¡Ese es mi Stalin! Bien arropado por su guardia de acero; Sánchez, el terror de la banca privada , las unidísimas, el azote de Galapagar, no sin mi UE no sin mi deuda, los burguesísimos periféricos, una raza superior curiosamente oprimida por seres inferiores mesetarios, y con la colaboración especial de Monchito, Rockefeller y Doña Rojelia "la roja". Sólo falta Paco Porras, Carmele y Cañita Brava para completar el gran elenco de esta sensacional atracción de circo.


----------



## Debunker (21 May 2019)

El que quiera fotos de la II República y la GC junto a documentos, aquí tenéis un enlace donde se recogen, además con muchos artículos y noticias de los medios, es la Biblioteca Digital Hispánica, 

De hecho si alguien quiere saber lo ocurrido en ese obscuro periodo de nuestra historia, si investiga a conciencia en esa biblioteca, sabrá la verdad de lo ocurrido,

Os pongo el enlace podéis navegarlo en busca de respuestas, 

Resultados de búsqueda - Biblioteca Digital Hispánica (BDH)


----------



## Incorrezto (21 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> Uno de los mayores asesinos de la historia ,después de Roosevelt



pero chavalin, como quieres que alguien te haga caso después de decir que Churchill nonagenario era primer ministro inglés y declaró la guerra....


----------



## frank rayan (21 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> si, las cabezas son de moros, pero ni son brigadistas ni es España.
> foto fake desmontada hace años.



Británicos en Borneo , es la foto ( si mal no recuerdo) 

hoc signo tevtvr pivs , hoc signo vincitvr inimicivs


----------



## NeoGoldstein (21 May 2019)

Cuanto más me informo sobre la república y el golpe de estado, más sorprendido estoy. Nada es como nos contaron, una historia de buenos y malos que no se sostiene.


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (21 May 2019)

Francisco Franco, con toda seguridad el mejor dirigente hispano de todos los tiempos.


----------



## Alex Cosma (21 May 2019)

NeoGoldstein dijo:


> Cuanto más me informo sobre la república y el golpe de estado, más sorprendido estoy. Nada es como nos contaron, una historia de buenos y malos que no se sostiene.



Claro, en la guerra hubo tres facciones, no dos: los nacionales, los republicanos (con parte del pueblo apoyando a ambos, por desgracia) y el PUEBLO.
Esa guerra fue del ESTADO contra el PUEBLO (como todas las guerras).
Lee esto y lo entenderás:
*LA GUERRA CIVIL EXPLICADA A LOS JÓVENES OCHENTA AÑOS DESPUÉS*


----------



## NS 4 (21 May 2019)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Si estos crímenes según la ONU no prescriben, ¿cómo han logrado los Comunistas y PSOETARRAS hijos de puta que nadie les acuse por ellos? En España no tenemos derecha. Son tan cómplices y criminales como ellos. Los putos rojos a todas horas con la Guerra Civil pero ellos que cometieron todos los crímenes que forzaron la guerra libres de toda acusación. ¿Pero qué hostias sucede aquí? Y la puta Iglesia católica traidora otra cómplice necesaria.




BERGOGLIO, EL PAPA NEGRO, ÚLTIMO PAPA...nos hará helar la sangre en las venas...

AL TIEMPO!!!

Desde luego NO ES LA VOZ DEL ESPÍRITU SANTO...muy al contrario...


----------



## davitin (21 May 2019)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Si estos crímenes según la ONU no prescriben, ¿cómo han logrado los Comunistas y PSOETARRAS hijos de puta que nadie les acuse por ellos? En España no tenemos derecha. Son tan cómplices y criminales como ellos. Los putos rojos a todas horas con la Guerra Civil pero ellos que cometieron todos los crímenes que forzaron la guerra libres de toda acusación. ¿Pero qué hostias sucede aquí? Y la puta Iglesia católica traidora otra cómplice necesaria.



Por qué la gente es muy ignorante y a la izquierda le han dejado contar el rollo de que ellos eran muy buenos y franco destruyó España por qué le salió de los huevos gñe.


----------



## Ludlow (21 May 2019)

*Bastante bien parado ha salido el PSOE de la Desmemoria Histórica*

*Bastante bien parado ha salido el PSOE de la Desmemoria Histórica*


----------



## NS 4 (21 May 2019)

No sabía que el golpe del 34 fue un golpe FACCIOSO...fíjate tu por donde...

Puede que sigáis tratando de reescribir la historia, pero no lo conseguiréis...ahí tenéis todos los discursos guerracivilistas, marxistas y revolucionarios de vuestros lideres de aquellos años QUE SON BIEN DIÁFANOS...

DESEABAIS LA GUERRA y la tuvisteis...lo que nunca esperasteis fue lo que ocurrió: 

PERDERLA!!!

Mírate los discursos del verano del 36...y los mensajes radiofónicos tratando de reírse del bando sublevado...

Os dimos de ostias...y os volveremos a ostiar vivos...sencillamente porque NO TENÉIS MORAL DE BIEN.

Sois amorales por naturaleza y por ideología...y eso...eso siempre os hará perder.

Y porque no decirlo, tenemos a Dios Señor Nuestro que vela por nosotros...y a Santiago Apostol que se lo recuerda: VELA POR ESPAÑA Y LOS ESPAÑOLES DIOS MIO...


----------



## Incorrezto (21 May 2019)

NeoGoldstein dijo:


> Cuanto más me informo sobre la república y el golpe de estado, más sorprendido estoy. Nada es como nos contaron, una historia de buenos y malos que no se sostiene.



esta historia seguro que no la conoces:
La camioneta tiroteada el 19 de julio frente al Cuartel de la Montaña.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 May 2019)

NS 4 dijo:


> No sabía que el golpe del 34 fue un golpe FACCIOSO...fíjate tu por donde...



Estad seguros de que ante la revuelta social de Asturias y ante la posición antipatriótica de un Gobierno de Cataluña que se ha declarado faccioso, el alma entera del país entero se levantará en un arranque de solidaridad nacional”.

es que faccioso no significa fascista. googlea antes de hacer el ridículo.


----------



## ominae (21 May 2019)

NeoGoldstein dijo:


> Cuanto más me informo sobre la república y el golpe de estado, más sorprendido estoy. Nada es como nos contaron, una historia de buenos y malos que no se sostiene.



Ese es el primer paso del descubrimiento del engaño y de la estafa. Vas descubriendo cosas que se les ha "olvidado" contar a los "defensores de la democracia" o que te han contado con maldad para inducirte al engaño.

El segundo paso es aun mas wtf, cuando te das cuenta qeu es una historia de buenos y malos pero completamente al revés de como te la habían contado.

para entender la guerra civil no tienes que leer ningun libro, simplemente imaginate los "escraches" de los izquierdistas y los separatistas pero con pistolas. O imaginate que mañana secuestran a Abascal, Rivera y Casado y aparecen tirados en un descampado con un tiro en la cabeza.


----------



## NS 4 (21 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Estad seguros de que ante la revuelta social de Asturias y ante la posición antipatriótica de un Gobierno de Cataluña que se ha declarado faccioso, el alma entera del país entero se levantará en un arranque de solidaridad nacional”.
> 
> es que faccioso no significa fascista. googlea antes de hacer el ridículo.



Gracias por el apunte...no invalida la mayor...

La revolución perdida...sigue en el imaginario colectivo de la izmierda española...Y NEGARLO SI QUE ES HACER EL RIDÍCULO!!!

No se a quien pretenden engañar...


----------



## Walter Sobchak (21 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Ese es el primer paso del descubrimiento del engaño y de la estafa. Vas descubriendo cosas que se les ha "olvidado" contar a los "defensores de la democracia" o que te han contado con maldad para inducirte al engaño.
> 
> El segundo paso es aun mas wtf, cuando te das cuenta qeu es una historia de buenos y malos pero completamente al revés de como te la habían contado.
> 
> para entender la guerra civil no tienes que leer ningun libro, simplemente imaginate los "escraches" de los izquierdistas y los separatistas pero con pistolas. *O imaginate que mañana secuestran a Abascal, Rivera y Casado y aparecen tirados en un descampado con un tiro en la cabeza.*



No descartes que ocurra lo marcado en negrita, al fin y al cabo el PSOE ya tiene experiencia liquidando gente de la oposicion.


----------



## wingchung (21 May 2019)

YO SIEMPRE FUI ANTIFRANQUISTA POR GREGARISMO Y ATURDIMIENTO DE LA OMNIPRESENTE PROPAGANDA HASTA QUE ME PUSE A ESTUDIAR EN PROFUNDIDAD LA GUERRA CIVIL Y EL PERÍODO FRANQUISTA.

¿Nadie se pregunta por qué quieren prohibir cualquier manifestación pública a favor de Franco? Porque la verdad duele y demuestra la falsedad de 40 años de bombardeo mediático embustero. Porque el franquismo puso a España en primer nivel y los demócratas que vinieron después reventaron este país hasta llegar al estercolero que es hoy, saqueando y maltratando al pueblo y sobre todo traicionando a España en favor de la élite sionista, un camino que desemboca en la balcanización y en la pérdida total de soberanía en favor de los criminales sentados en Bruselas.


----------



## Limón (21 May 2019)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> No descartes que ocurra lo subrayado en negrita, al fin y al cabo el PSOE ya tiene experiencia liquidando gente de la oposicion.



Ya estan en ello.
Estamos a un milimetro de que maten a alguien en Cataluña o Vascongadas.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (21 May 2019)

Limón dijo:


> Ya estan en ello.
> Estamos a un milimetro de que maten a alguien en Cataluña o Vascongadas.



Bueno, en Vascongadas ya estuvieron años matando, y si, Cataluña va por el mismo camino. De hecho me parece un milagro que aun no haya pasado.


----------



## Iamtheblackwizards (21 May 2019)

Ya están los rojos con el guerracivilismo... ah no, que ahora son los otros.

¿Podemos sacar ya a los muertos de las cunetas entonces? ¿O es otro hilo onanista para daros la razón unos a otros?


----------



## Gárgolo (21 May 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Tu la cambias y
> Tu la cambias y te deslegitimas publicando es foto tan conocida de soldados españoles en Marruecos como si fueran brigadistas.



¿Dices que esas fotos son de soldados españoles en Marruecos? ¿Y tu hablas de desligitimar?


----------



## Gárgolo (21 May 2019)

IrvingWashington dijo:


> Un comunista siempre estará muy feliz de asesinar y de que asesinen a cualquier capitalista (a.k.a. quien quiera que tenga un duro más que él en el bolsillo, tenga gafas, sea religioso etc... o piense distinto simplemente) simplemente por serlo, los niños también pueden considerarse capitalistas y por supuesto las mujeres.
> 
> La gente normal no entiende ni nunca podrá entender la mente de un comunista porque no le cabe en la cabeza que alguien quiera asesinar a medio planeta solo por pensar distinto. Pero es así. Comunista=Asesino despiadado.
> 
> En el futuro la gente tendrá la percepción sobre los comunistas similar a la que tenemos hoy en día de la inquisición (por cierto falsa).



De hecho durante los años 30's en España(Estepaís) se llegó a asesinar personas por llevar sombrero. Ese era el nivel de la canalla.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> pero chavalin, como quieres que alguien te haga caso después de decir que Churchill nonagenario era primer ministro inglés y declaró la guerra....



dos no luchan si uno no quiere
¿ te has parado a pensar que habría sido de Europa , incluso del mundo entero si no llegan los ingleses y los americanos a asesinar a 50 millones de europeos y destruir mogollón de ciudades ? 

¿ qué es lo peor que podría haber pasado en Europa si Hitler llegase a construir los ESTADOS UNIDOS DE EUROPA hace 64 años ?


----------



## ULTRAPACO (21 May 2019)

este fake es muy mierder


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (21 May 2019)

Mmm... no sé Rick... La cosa es que el PSOE surgió unas décadas *después* de la guerra civil española.


----------



## ENRABATOR (21 May 2019)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Mmm... no sé Rick... La cosa es que el PSOE surgió unas décadas *después* de la guerra civil española.



El PSOE tiene mas de un siglo, hamijo


----------



## Incorrezto (21 May 2019)

Gárgolo dijo:


> De hecho durante los años 30's en España(Estepaís) se llegó a asesinar personas por llevar sombrero. Ese era el nivel de la canalla.



fuente? tienes hemerotecas digitales para aburrirte buscando.


----------



## InKilinaTor (21 May 2019)

Nadie duda que durante la guerra hubo crímenes en ambos bandos, pero el problema es que un solo bando continuo matando después y convirtio España en una DICTADURA MILITAR mientras los países de Europa continuaban como REPUBLICAS, así nos ha ido.
Lo de más es todo mentiras, desde las fotos hasta las cifras, todo mentira "camaradas", España es ROJA y de izquierdas y si no observad los resultados electorales; ala a mamarla perdedores.

¿Por cierto vox continua o ya han cerrado el chiringuito?


----------



## Incorrezto (21 May 2019)

ataraxio dijo:


> dos no luchan si uno no quiere



ninguno de los que estaban al mando al comenzar la guerra era Churchill, ni este tenia 90 años.
empieza por reconocerlo, y luego hablamos de cuanta credibilidad tienes para lo demás que digas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> ninguno de los que estaban al mando al comenzar la guerra era Churchill, ni este tenia 90 años.
> empieza por reconocerlo, y luego hablamos de cuanta credibilidad tienes para lo demás que digas.



Churchill un monigote , un hombre de paja, como Carmena.


----------



## NeoGoldstein (21 May 2019)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Mmm... no sé Rick... La cosa es que el PSOE surgió unas décadas *después* de la guerra civil española.



 Que nivel maribel.


----------



## Von Rudel (21 May 2019)

PSOE es el equivalente al partido Nazi en España.


La diferencia es que en España gana el PSOE, en Alemania ni existe.


Disfruten lo votado.


----------



## Eliçabide (21 May 2019)

fredesvindo dijo:


> *El terror de Las Checas: las fábricas de exterminio de la izquierda española*
> 
> Eran instalaciones utilizadas en la zona republicana al margen de las leyes para detener, interrogar, violar, torturar y ejecutar o asesinar. Tras el robo domiciliario secuestraban a las personas y las llevaban a este tipo de lugares pertenecientes a partidos, sindicatos y organismos vinculados al *Frente Popular*; han sido calificadas por varios historiadores como escuadrones de la muerte.
> 
> ...



Es usted un troll? El texto está lleno de datos falsos (Azaña diputado del PSOE por Bilbao!) y la fotografía no corresponde a la Guerra Civil.


----------



## eL PERRO (21 May 2019)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Mmm... no sé Rick... La cosa es que el PSOE surgió unas décadas *después* de la guerra civil española.



Es demoledor saber que analfabetos literales como tu tengan derecho a votar. Y encima tienes los huevos de decir "votante-gilipollas", cuando el mas gilipollas del reino eres tu.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (21 May 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Es demoledor saber que analfabetos literales como tu tengan derecho a votar. Y encima tienes los huevos de decir "votante-gilipollas", cuando el mas gilipollas del reino eres tu.



En realidad surgio decadas antes, concretamente en 1879. 140 putos años haciendo el mal, felicidades.


----------



## fredesvindo (21 May 2019)

Eliçabide dijo:


> Es usted un troll? El texto está lleno de datos falsos (Azaña diputado del PSOE por Bilbao!) y la fotografía no corresponde a la Guerra Civil.






*
Nunca es tarde para saber la verdad.*


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (21 May 2019)

resumen del hilo: rojos haciendo cosas de rojos.

rojos: franco fachas y tu más


----------



## Brigit (21 May 2019)

El cine español nunca se ha ocupado de esta parte de la Historia.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (21 May 2019)

Brigit dijo:


> El cine español nunca se ha ocupado de esta parte de la Historia.



ni lo hará


----------



## Mazaldeck (21 May 2019)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Mmm... no sé Rick... La cosa es que el PSOE surgió unas décadas *después* de la guerra civil española.


----------



## Ramiro666 (21 May 2019)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Mmm... no sé Rick... La cosa es que el PSOE surgió unas décadas *después* de la guerra civil española.



El Partido Socialista Obrero Español se fundó en Madrid el 2 de mayo de 1879 por el tipógrafo ferrolano Pablo Iglesias Possé, constituyendo uno de los partidos obreros más antiguos de Europa, sólo superado por el Partido Socialdemócrata de Alemania.


----------



## ominae (21 May 2019)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Mmm... no sé Rick... La cosa es que el PSOE surgió unas décadas *después* de la guerra civil española.



Ahora pedirá “pruebas” y a media humanidad que le demuestren que el psoe nace en el siglo XIX y cuando se las muestres te dirá que son fuentes fachas y que no le valen, o que la foto está mal, o que falta un acento.

Así va esta gente por la vida.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 May 2019)

Brigit dijo:


> El cine español nunca se ha ocupado de esta parte de la Historia.



_El enemigo derrotado._

Tras la guerra, la industria cinematográfica quedo relegada a los tres grandes centros de producción: Madrid, Valencia y Barcelona, quedando la industria prácticamente destruida. Los largometrajes que nacen tras la victoria ofrecen una nueva visión, que he mencionado antes: la lucha de las dos Españas, pero dejando claro que una es la verdadera y la otra la Anti-España. En este sentido iba dirigida películas como _Frente de Madrid, Raza o Rojo y Negro._ Había que acabar con la anti-España como fuera.

Quizás la película que mejor retrate este momento del soldado republicano sea _Rojo y Negro, _de César Arévalo (1945). Para el director, el personaje puro, limpio, hermoso y valiente es la chica, que representa a España, que es violada y humillada por un soldado republicano, un salvaje, oscuro y no-español. La imagen de la violación queda grabada con una violación de los rojos hacia la España verdadera, y por tanto, había que eliminarlo de la faz de la tierra, o por lo menos, del suelo español. De todas formas, entre 1943 y 1949, el cine español cambia radicalmente debido a la situación del contexto internacional, donde el bando del eje había perdido la II Guerra Mundial y España tuvo que virar hacia los aliados. Durante este período, el retrato del soldado republicano es muy ambiguo: por un lado se muestra como un soldado cruel e indisciplinado, pero por otro lado es un borracho y maleducado y revanchista, pero que en cierta manera es visto arrastrado por las circunstancias, aunque se no justificaba su actitud antiespañola. Lo que si queda claro es que el enemigo ha sido vencido, eliminado, y que hay que luchar para que no vuelva a resurgir.

_El soldado arrepentido_

A finales de los años 40, el catolicismo se hace con el poder dentro del gobierno del general franco. Este giro hacia el catolicismo supone un cambio brusco en la industria cinematográfica, pues la Iglesia y los sectores más conservadores pretenderán apoyarse en este medio para controlar a los feligreses y de los medios de control, como en este caso, el cine. Esta evolución ideológica supone que la imagen de la España verdadera y de la Anti-España se transforme. Ahora, el soldado español y el excombatiente franquista es ante todo un hombre piadoso, religioso y bondadoso que ha hecho la guerra pero en el fondo lo que más es la paz y la fe cristiana.



El autor propone como película tipo _Ronda Española,_ pero prefiero _Balarrasa. _ _Balarrasa_ (1950) de José Antonio Nieves Conde, falangista, es el director y en ella refleja la imagen del soldado beato, que se transforma y busca el enemigo por el que redimir la culpa y este es el comunista ateo. La Iglesia busca el arrepentimiento republicano y quiere dar la imagen del soldado que se arrepiente de _“sus locuras realizadas durante la Guerra Civil”. 

_ también refleja este nuevo rol del soldado republicano. Es una película de Ladislao Vadja, realizada en 1957. La imagen va a ser la del soldado arrepentido, que se vuelve a cristianismo y retorna a la España verdadera, es una suerte de hijo pródigo. Pero el director no avisa: el soldado puede reconvertirse, pero también puede engañar y seguir siendo fiel a la república y al ateísmo comunista y esta imagen dicotómica del soldado será la dialéctica de esta etapa del cine franquista.

_El enemigo inexistente._

A mediados de los años 50 el cine religioso que ha promovido la Iglesia se agota. Entre 1955 y 1965 el cine español ofrece una nueva visión de España: la del país abierto al extranjero. El turismo transforma en una obsesión para los dirigentes del régimen y pronto comprenden la importancia de ello para la incipiente industria española. Dos figuras son claves para la nueva misión del cine: Manuel Fraga como ministro de Información y Turismo y José María García Escudero como Director General de Cinematografía.

Esa necesidad imperiosa de abrirse al exterior supone un cambio en la visión de la Guerra Civil y del soldado republicano en la filmografía nacional. Ahora importa resaltar la honradez y la justicia de los vencedores. El republicano de transforma en un enemigo inofensivo e incluso inexistente y durante esta década las películas españolas nos van a demostrar a un militar y a un excombatiente débil y moribundo que en nada se atenta contra el Estado. Así el turista puede visitar las playas con calma. Esto es la clave del nuevo cine: la importancia capital del turismo como motor económico.

El director clave es Pedro Lazaga, el padre de la comedia de los años 60. Se da la paradoja de que este director luchó en el bando republicano y “redime” sus penas en la División Azul. Pero lo que nos interesa aquí es dos películas clave de este período en cuanto al tema que estamos tocando: _La Patrulla_ y _La Fiel Infantería. _

_La Patrulla_ (obra difícil de conseguir), de 1955, trata de un grupo de falangistas que se fotografían justo antes de la toma de Madrid. Diez años después se vuelvan a encontrar y rememoran esos años, pero sus vidas no era lo que ellos esperaban, El protagonista está arruinado y malvive en albergues y pensiones y termina siendo un mendigo. En ese ambiente descubre a excombatientes republicanos, hombres escondidos, que no son más que _“perdedores que no se merecen ni el pan”._ Es la imagen del excombatiente débil y enclenque.

 En _La fiel infantería_ (1960) narra como una patrulla del ejército nacional combate en el frente de Aragón consiguen permiso para regresar a una cuidad de Castilla, pero tiene que regresar al frente para tomar unas posiciones claves, muriendo casi la totalidad de los soldados. Lo más llamativo es que durante toda la película el soldado republicano no sale, es un enemigo casi inexistente, los enemigos aparecen como inofensivos durante prácticamente todo el film. Por tanto, el temido ejército rojo ha desaparecido, es un enemigo casi abstracto, casi imaginados. Como curiosidad, _La fiel infantería_ fue la primera película de la Guerra Civil española estrenada en el extranjero tras la II Guerra Mundial.


----------



## ominae (21 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> _El enemigo derrotado._
> 
> Tras la guerra, la industria cinematográfica quedo relegada a los tres grandes centros de producción: Madrid, Valencia y Barcelona, quedando la industria prácticamente destruida. Los largometrajes que nacen tras la victoria ofrecen una nueva visión, que he mencionado antes: la lucha de las dos Españas, pero dejando claro que una es la verdadera y la otra la Anti-España. En este sentido iba dirigida películas como _Frente de Madrid, Raza o Rojo y Negro._ Había que acabar con la anti-España como fuera.



Copias y pegas de películas que nadie ha visto, son capaces de discutirte que el cine español es facha por Torrente y se quedan tan anchos.

Lo podéis ver en todos sus mensajes se la suda absolutamente todo, han estafando y engañado a medio país ocultándoles datos y no les importa lo más mínimo ni tienen sentimiento de culpa por ello.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 May 2019)

yo he visto casi todas ellas.

cultura general, conocer los mitos patrios, quienes somos de donde venimos a donde vamos


----------



## ominae (21 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> yo he visto casi todas ellas.
> 
> cultura general, conocer los mitos patrios, quienes somos de donde venimos a donde vamos



Claro, por eso has necesitado un copy&paste para citarlas . Más mentirosos y no nacen.

Ellos con sus propios mensajes confirman lo que ocurrió en la guerra civil, mienten y estafan a la gente continuamente hasta en unos simples mensajes de un foro.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Claro, por eso has necesitado un copy&paste para citarlas . Más mentirosos y no nacen.



asi os culturizo sin perder tiempo.
echale la bronca al que ha dicho que el cine español nunca se ha ocupado de ello y a los que le han agracecido.


----------



## Brigit (21 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> _El enemigo derrotado._
> 
> Tras la guerra, la industria cinematográfica quedo relegada a los tres grandes centros de producción: Madrid, Valencia y Barcelona, quedando la industria prácticamente destruida. Los largometrajes que nacen tras la victoria ofrecen una nueva visión, que he mencionado antes: la lucha de las dos Españas, pero dejando claro que una es la verdadera y la otra la Anti-España. En este sentido iba dirigida películas como _Frente de Madrid, Raza o Rojo y Negro._ Había que acabar con la anti-España como fuera.
> 
> ...



Sí, ya sé que este existió, aunque se cuentan con los dedos de la mano. Me refería al cine de la ceja, el que hizo decenas de películas sobre la guerra civil y que deliberadamente ha omitido esta parte de la Historia.


----------



## NeoGoldstein (21 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> yo he visto casi todas ellas.
> 
> cultura general, conocer los mitos patrios, quienes somos de donde venimos a donde vamos



Yo no he visto ninguna de ellas, aunque te reconozco que estaría bien verlas. La conclusión que saco es que el cine de posguerra fue instrumentalizado políticamente por el bando ganador, pero que eso queda lejísmos de la España actual. A partir del 78 es el bando perdedor el que toma la revancha y una de las múltiples maneras de hacerlo es reescribiendo la historia a través del cine. Desde entonces son innumerables las pelis que cuentan un lado de la historia, y de forma muy amable para los republicanos. Hasta que el público se hartó de ver pelis de la guerra civil, con más carga moral y adoctrinadora que personajes y acción.


----------



## ominae (21 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> asi os culturizo sin perder tiempo.
> echale la bronca al que ha dicho que el cine español nunca se ha ocupado de ello y a los que le han agracecido.



Así engañas a la gente, cosa que es algo totalmente normal para ti y para los que defiendes.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 May 2019)

nadie impide escribir, producir y rodar películas sobre la guerra civil desde las miradas sublevadas, si no se han hecho pese a contar con las mismas subvenciones y con varios gobiernos de derecha en esos años será por algo.


----------



## NeoGoldstein (21 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> nadie impide escribir, producir y rodar películas sobre la guerra civil desde las miradas sublevadas, si no se han hecho pese a contar con las mismas subvenciones y con varios gobiernos de derecha en esos años será por algo.



Nada lo impide, excepto que el que se atreva verá su carrera artística totalmente fulminada por el pensamiento politicamente correcto vigente, que por supuesto es de izquierda. La derecha un tanto acomplejada optó por pasar página y mirar hacia adelante, pero se equivocaron, regalaron el terreno de juego a la izquierda y los independentistas quienes han terminado imponiendo su relato.


----------



## Otrasvidas (21 May 2019)

La Desmemoria Histérica no está pensada para esclarecer los crímenes sin resolver de la ETA o para denunciar con la intención de que no se vuelvan a repetir las atrocidades cometidas por el Bando Republicano.Es el comodín del Régimen Bolchevique salido de los Trenes de la Muerte de Atocha para amordazar a la derecha rebelde con su agenda revolucionaria.Si no te amoldas eres un franquista,por tanto,un genocida absolutamente deslegitimado.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 May 2019)

NeoGoldstein dijo:


> Nada lo impide, excepto que el que se atreva verá su carrera artística totalmente fulminada por el pensamiento politicamente correcto vigente, que por supuesto es de izquierda. La derecha un tanto acomplejada optó por pasar página y mirar hacia adelante, pero se equivocaron, regalaron el terreno de juego a la izquierda y los independentistas quienes han terminado imponiendo su relato.



yo creo que es por la imposibilidad de escribir un guion que salve a los sublevados y culpe a los leales sin que quede ridículo, como algunas de las películas que he mencionado, y eso que no he sacado Raza.
y por supuesto, de falta de mercado.


----------



## treblinca (21 May 2019)

En Asturias hubo multitud de crímenes tremendos y sádicos, sin juicio de ningún tipo, sobre gente de derechas o católica.
Hasta que entró el ejército de Franco, en octubre del 38 y paró el exterminio.
Posteriormente se enjuiciaron a los culpables y algunos recibieron su merecido porque muchos criminales huyeron de España con el oro que robaron.


----------



## NeoGoldstein (21 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> yo creo que es por la imposibilidad de escribir un guion que salve a los sublevados y culpe a los leales sin que quede ridículo, como algunas de las películas que he mencionado, y eso que no he sacado Raza.
> y por supuesto, de falta de mercado.



Evidentemente no es así. Se pueden escribir mil historias desde el punto de vista de los sublevados ya que hubo de todo. Estaría bien por ejemplo contar el asesinato de Calvo Sotelo, para que los jóvenes de hoy se enteren de lo que era la mitificada república. También se podrían contar historias orwellianas de quemas, checas, paseos, anarquía ...

En cuanto a la falta de mercado, ahí te doy la razón. Estamos tan adoctrinados que si hay nuevos datos o argumentos u otro punto de vista, todo ello va a resbalar a la conciencia de la gente que ya tiene un relato asimilado y punto. Pero estarás de acuerdo que eso no es conciencia histórica, es becerrismo adoctrinado.

PD: Lo de llamarles 'leales' me ha hecho gracia. A quién incluyes, ¿a los sublevados del 34? ¿anarquistas, independentistas catalanes, nacionalistas vascos? Jajaja, joder con los 'leales'. Basta con leer los textos de Azaña del OP, lo que pensaba de los 'leales'.


----------



## tothewebs (21 May 2019)

La manipulación de los hechos que ocurrieron hace tiempo, se consigue meter como un tornillo en los que no lo vivieron a travás de documentales y películas de nuevo cuño.

De hecho hace un rato estaba haciendo Zapping y estaban dando en Nat Geo un documental sobre "la verdad del 11S", es decir, la verdad oficial, ergo mentira, donde de pasada salía Bin Laden y uno de los cerebros terroristas.

No pude más que dar una carcajada y cambié de canal, pero claro, si alguien se cree la mentira que cuentan, luego ya esa metira es el punto de partida para cualquier análisis posterior.


----------



## cerero (21 May 2019)

Mi suegra vivía cerca de la Checa de Cuatro Caminos en Madrid y contaba que se oían los gritos de la gente que torturaban día y noche. El jefe era un minusválido que antes era limpiabotas. La gente procuraba no pasar por esa calle .


----------



## Incorrezto (21 May 2019)

cerero dijo:


> Mi suegra vivía cerca de la Checa de Cuatro Caminos en Madrid



checa llamaban a cualquier local de partido o sindicato, dedicados a la logística y muchos a la educación.
si me das la dirección igual tengo datos.
de la zona de ventas pueblo nuevo si los tengo.


----------



## cerero (21 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> checa llamaban a cualquier local de partido o sindicato, dedicados a la logística y muchos a la educación.
> si me das la dirección igual tengo datos.
> de la zona de ventas pueblo nuevo si los tengo.



Estaba en la calle Bravo Murillo, al lado del mercado Maravillas, creo que en un cine.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 May 2019)

el cine europa. cuartel, obviamente con calabozos, de la cnt


----------



## ominae (21 May 2019)

Si queréis ver cómo siguen construyendo sus estafas estos psicopatas entrad en la entrada “hambruna” en la progrepedia y ahí veréis que en españa murieron decenas de miles de personas de hambre en los años 40.

Se inventan las cosas, lo ponen en muchos sitios y luego te piden que demuestres que es mentira. Tú tienes que hacer el trabajo y estudiar y rebatirlo para cuando ellos ya se han inventado la siguiente mentira.

Las mentalidades psicopáticas usan estas tácticas en su vida real para lanzar bulos y rumores sobre gente y en la historia hacen lo mismo.

Todo lo que hacen y como se comportan es calcado a la forma de actuar de un psicopata pero aplicado al mundo de la política.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 May 2019)

cerero dijo:


> Estaba en la calle Bravo Murillo, al lado del mercado Maravillas, creo que en un cine.



busca aquí. puede que esté hasta su firma en una declaración.
MINISTERIO DE CULTURA Y DEPORTE - Portal de Archivos Españoles

Checas de la C.N.T. 
Archivo Histórico Nacional,FC-CAUSA_GENERAL,1531,Exp.17


----------



## nelsoncito (21 May 2019)

La PSOE es una organización criminal responsable del golpe de Estado de 1934 y del terrorismo de Estado GAL.

Es una organización que hay que erradicar y castigar con durísima severidad a todos sus miembros.


----------



## ominae (21 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> checa llamaban a cualquier local de partido o sindicato, dedicados a la logística y muchos a la educación.
> si me das la dirección igual tengo datos.
> de la zona de ventas pueblo nuevo si los tengo.



Cheka era el nombre del primer kgb sovietico encargado de la represión, el espionaje y la subversión. Y de ahí viene el nombre en español. Deje de intoxicar con que eran lugares para jugar a las cartas y al cinquillo.

Siempre mienten y estafan de esta manera y les da exactamente igual, al tío ya le han corregido en todo tipo de mentiras y sigue igual inventándose nuevas.

Todos los rojos discuten así.


----------



## Incorrezto (21 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Cheka era el nombre del primer kgb sovietico encargado de la represión, el espionaje y la subversión. Y de ahí viene el nombre en español. Deje de intoxicar con que eran lugares para jugar a las cartas y al cinquillo.



pues lo hacían, que taberna tenían hasta los de la cnt.
arriba te he puesto un listado de checas, lee algo y habla con propiedad.
por ejemplo, mira a ver cuanto detenidos hubo en el cine europa, quita a los de quinto regimiento del colegio salesiano, y compara con el numero de acusados y el tamaño del local.
lo mismo me vale para los comunistas de enfrente, que dedicaban la checa a formar los batallones de acero.


----------



## Kluster (21 May 2019)

nelsoncito dijo:


> La PSOE es una organización criminal responsable del golpe de Estado de 1934 y del terrorismo de Estado GAL.




Te has dejado el golpe del 11M y el ALGORITMAZO del mes pasado.


----------



## ominae (21 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> pues lo hacían, que taberna tenían hasta los de la cnt.
> arriba te he puesto un listado de checas, lee algo y habla con propiedad.
> por ejemplo, mira a ver cuanto detenidos hubo en el cine europa, quita a los de quinto regimiento del colegio salesiano, y compara con el numero de acusados y el tamaño del local.
> lo mismo me vale para los comunistas de enfrente, que dedicaban la checa a formar los batallones de acero.



a ver farsante, qeu todo el mundo sabe que una cheka era el nombre de la policia represiva sovietica, no el de una peña de amigos en las fiestas veraniegas. cualquiera puede buscarlo en internet. es muy sencillo de entender y ni a mi ni a nadie nos vas a enseñar nada de la guerra civil, basicamente porque hace años que nos tragamos todas vuestras mentiras, como ahora algunos foreros, y ya sabemos la forma que teneis de intentar engañar a la gente.

yo simplemente le explico a los lectores la forma de engañar que tienes y las mentiras que sueltas sin sonrojarte lo mas mínimo, basicamente porque la verdad no es algo que te importe lo mas minimo mas que para destruirla.

si fuese todo tan claro no necesitariais ocultar lo que fueron las chekas, información que habeis hurtado a muchisimos españoles durante decadas, para cuando ellos lo descubren por su cuenta, inventar otra historia diciendo que en realidad eran clubs de cartas y reuniones de amigos. Asi es como funciona la falsedad continua que empleais y los engaños a los que someteis a la gente.


----------



## Adriano_ (21 May 2019)

Da igual porque a la izquierda le basta con decir que: o es mentira o Franco mató más gente y la borregada le dará la razón una vez más.

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mogollon (21 May 2019)

Kluster dijo:


> Te has dejado el golpe del 11M y el ALGORITMAZO del mes pasado.



con lo fácil que es hacer una aplicación de escrutinio de votos:
Servidor WEB, Servidor de BBDD,
Procedimiento almacenado de cálculo de diputados por circunscripciones (proceso batch).
páginas con consulta (todo en online y mientras se introduce el recuento):
por mesa électoral número de votos por partido politico, nulos, en blanco y % participación.
Por Circunscripción número de votos por partido politico, nulos, en blanco y % participación.
CC.AA número de votos por partido politico, nulos, en blanco y % participación..
Por partido politico total.
Entrada en dicha WEB en online, por mesa electoral el recuento de votos, firma digital por todos los miembros de la mesa y los distintos observadores.
tablas:
paises relacion 1:n con comunidades autonomas 1:n con provincias 1:n con circunscripciones, 1:n mesas electorales 1:n con miembros de la mesa/observadores
partidos politicos no se con quién engancha 1:n si con CCAA, provincias o circunscripciones.



No hace falta algoritmos (ley de H'ont).

No tardo en hacerla ni 3 días.


----------



## Linthor (21 May 2019)

Chincheta para este hilo.
PSOE, vergüenza y lacra de España.

*Cuatro documentos que muestran la retórica golpista del PSOE en la Segunda República
EL PARTIDO SE DECLARABA MARXISTA Y DEFENDÍA SIN RODEOS UNA DICTADURA SOCIALISTA *

*Madrid, 1936: ¿asesinar a presos políticos, niños incluidos, era defender la democracia?*
*Los nombres de los 50 niños asesinados por los comunistas en la masacre de Paracuellos

1. Apoyando sin rodeos una dictadura socialista 
2. Un cínico mensaje antidemocrático para los jóvenes del PSOE 

3. Amenazando con la violencia a las primeras elecciones con voto femenino *
_Recordemos que Margarita Nelken, diputada del PSOE, había afirmado el 4 de diciembre de 1931: “Poner un voto en manos de la mujer es hoy, en España, realizar uno de los mayores anhelos del elemento reaccionario“.
Vamos, repito, hacía la revolución social. Y yo digo que la burguesía no aceptará una expropiación legal. *Habrá que expropiarla por la violencia*“. (…) “Vamos legalmente hacia la evolución de la sociedad. Pero si no queréis, *haremos la revolución violentamente.* 

4. _*Anunciando sin disimulo una ‘bendita’ guerra *
_“Abandonen sus esperanzas los hombres que aún fían la solución del gran problema político español a las normas de la convivencia, tal como las entienden los demócratas burgueses. (…) Nuestros temores están, a buen seguro, archijustificados. Renuncie todo el mundo a la revolución pacífica, que es una utopía. En período revolucionario no hay país que no esté en guerra. *Bendita la guerra contra los causantes de la ruina de España*”._


----------



## klopec (21 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> busca aquí. puede que esté hasta su firma en una declaración.
> MINISTERIO DE CULTURA Y DEPORTE - Portal de Archivos Españoles
> 
> Checas de la C.N.T.
> Archivo Histórico Nacional,FC-CAUSA_GENERAL,1531,Exp.17




Te confundes. Es ésta. Menuda panda de hijos de puta ...

*Checa del Cinema Europa
Archivo Histórico Nacional,FC-CAUSA_GENERAL,1530,Exp.15*

Por cierto aparece un tal Santamaría. ¿ Será el tio-abuelito del chepas ?


----------



## Incorrezto (21 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> a ver farsante, qeu todo el mundo sabe que una cheka era el nombre de la policia represiva sovietica, no el de una peña de amigos en las fiestas veraniegas.



lo que sabe casi todo el mundo es que el nombre de checas lo adjudicaban los fascistas, no era el usado entonces.
ateneo, radio, circulo, cuartel, consultorio... a todo eso lo llamaron, luego, checa.



> si fuese todo tan claro no necesitariais ocultar lo que fueron las chekas, información que habeis hurtado a muchisimos españoles durante decadas



te he puesto el enlace a las _checas de la cnt_, en unos archivos que digitalizó el psoe.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (21 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> a ver farsante, qeu todo el mundo sabe que una cheka era el nombre de la policia represiva sovietica, no el de una peña de amigos en las fiestas veraniegas. cualquiera puede buscarlo en internet. es muy sencillo de entender y ni a mi ni a nadie nos vas a enseñar nada de la guerra civil, basicamente porque hace años que nos tragamos todas vuestras mentiras, como ahora algunos foreros, y ya sabemos la forma que teneis de intentar engañar a la gente.
> 
> yo simplemente le explico a los lectores la forma de engañar que tienes y las mentiras que sueltas sin sonrojarte lo mas mínimo, basicamente porque la verdad no es algo que te importe lo mas minimo mas que para destruirla.
> 
> si fuese todo tan claro no necesitariais ocultar lo que fueron las chekas, información que habeis hurtado a muchisimos españoles durante decadas, para cuando ellos lo descubren por su cuenta, inventar otra historia diciendo que en realidad eran clubs de cartas y reuniones de amigos. Asi es como funciona la falsedad continua que empleais y los engaños a los que someteis a la gente.



Ahora resulta que las checas eran clubes de caballeros o algo asi, lo de esta gente es flipante. De todos modos, si no me equivoco los que asesoraban a los dirigentes de las checas eran los del NKVD y no el KGB, pero vamos para el caso es lo mismo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 May 2019)

"(...) Eramos casi niñas cuando mataron a nuestros padres por ser rojos y republicanos, no nos conocíamos cuando nos llevaron en los lujosos coches negros al cortijo ganadero de Toribio Araña del Toro en las montañas de Tunte, saliendo hacia la Caldera de Tirajana, la única cara conocida era la de Juani Martel, la hija de Antonio el carnicero de Lomo Magullo, el hombre bueno que fue tirado en la Sima de Jinámar por su militancia comunista. El resto de chicas eran todas de mi edad, ninguna superábamos los dieciocho años. Desde que llegamos nos formaron en el patio bajo un parral de uvas blancas, el jefe falangista sevillano de apellido Robledano nos lanzó una especie de arenga, donde nos dijo que allí estaríamos para lo que hiciera falta, al servicio de los guerreros de la Santa Cruzada. Que seríamos damas de compañía, putas, pero putas con un sentido del deber a la patria y a la infinita misericordia de nuestro señor Jesucristo. Desde esa noche nos trajeron vestidos cortos y ropa interior, ropas de colores, pinturas de la cara y botellas de ron de caña, para que perdiéramos la vergüenza ante los mandos de Falange, del ejército y de la Guardia Civil. Esa primera noche fue terrible, la mayoría de las niñas nunca habíamos estado con un hombre. No sabíamos nada de sexo, ni siquiera habíamos tenido novio. Allí nos hicieron de todo, nos forzaron, nos violaron, nos pegaron en una borrachera colectiva que se volvió muy violenta, incluso a Margarita Tejera le cortaron la cara con un cuchillo canario. Al capitán toledado Sebastián Rodero, del Regimiento de Artillería de La Isleta, se le fue la mano y ante la negativa de la chica le quiso sacar los ojos, pero le cortó toda la cara y le arrancó la nariz. Por la mañana venían las criadas del Conde de la Vega que nos obligaban a bañarnos y a curarnos las heridas, con la idea de que al llegar la noche estuviéramos preparadas para la siguiente sesión. Así era cada día, en esos cinco años aprendí sobre todo a salvar la vida, vi a compañeras desaparecer para siempre solo por resistirse a las constantes vejaciones de aquellos criminales de uniforme..."

Fragmento de la entrevista con Rosita Herrera García, víctima de los prostíbulos con mujeres esclavas del franquismo, sesión realizada el 18 de mayo de 1979 en la vivienda de su hija, barrio de San José (Las Palmas de Gran Canaria).


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 May 2019)

RecueRda RepúBlica, documento memoria


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 May 2019)

"(...) Cuando la Guardia Mora entró en el pueblo comenzó a degollar a todos los hombres y niños, a las mujeres y a las niñas nos encerraron en la casa del cura, eramos unas treinta, nos custodiaba un hombre negro con tatuajes de la Legión en los brazos, apenas hablaba castellano, con una especie de machete doblado nos arrinconó y cuando Matilde Pozas intentó dialogar para que le diera agua a su niña le arrancó la mano izquierda de un machetazo. Afuera se escuchaban los gritos de nuestros padres, hermanos, maridos e hijos, lo veíamos por una pequeña ventana, en fila los iban asesinando entre las risas de los mandos del ejército español y los jefes falangistas, que disfrutaban del "espectáculo" sentados junto a la escalera de la pequeña plaza de toros. La sangre corría por las cuestas de Alfareque, era como un manantial de agua roja, olía a carne destrozada, las cabezas rodaban hasta el riachuelo que estaba detrás de la casa del cura. El sacerdote también contemplaba los crímenes con gesto sonriente, jamás lo entendí, ya que días antes daba la comunión a muchos de los asesinados. Más tarde los moros saquearon la bodega de la cooperativa agrícola de la CNT, sacaron las barricas de vino tinto a la calle, entre gritos de ¡Alá es grande! saciaban su sed de sangre, preparados para sacarnos a la plaza y comenzar la violación múltiple. Yo tenía solo diecinueve años, nunca había estado con un hombre más allá de unos besos furtivos en el cine de los viernes noche. Les pedimos, les rogamos por las niñas, pero fue inútil, ellas fueron las primeras en pasar por aquellas bestias y su deseo criminal, varias murieron desangradas, con las entrañas desgarradas. Jamás había visto algo tan terrible, cada noche tengo el mismo sueño, como si para siempre me hubiera quedado atrapada en aquellos tres días terribles, eternos, innombrables, que solo te he contado a ti con tanto detalle, tal vez me sirva para borrar tanto dolor, aunque jamás pueda perdonar a los criminales..."

Fragmento de la entrevista a Lucía Alcaide Quiroz en La Laguna, isla de Tenerife en mayo de 1979, unos meses antes de fallecer esta gran mujer nacida en una aldea de Sanlúcar de Barrameda.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 May 2019)

*La columna de los 8.000: VIOLENCIA, MALDAD, CRUELDAD, TERROR y MUERTE en Extremadura, el franquismo más letal*
Sólo 15 días después del golpe fascista, salieron desde Sevilla hacia Madrid las columnas del comandante Castejón y del teniente coronel Asensio. Atravesaron Extremadura para conquistar Badajoz uniendo los territorios golpistas del sur al norte de España. A su paso por las poblaciones ejecutaban sistemáticamente a todos quienes tenían que ver con partidos, sindicatos, organizaciones Republicanas. A medida que los franquistas avanzaban, miles de Republicanos escapaban del horror y la muerte huyendo hacia el último territorio Republicano de la provincia de Badajoz.


A mediados de septiembre de 1936 el oeste de la provincia de Badajoz estaba tomado por los nazionales, salvo la pequeña bolsa Republicana en la zona de Llerena, Jerez de los Caballeros, Fregenal de la Sierra y Villanueva del Fresno, lugares donde se habían concentrado miles de Republicanos de una gran cantidad de pueblos de la provincia de Badajoz. A esta bolsa solo les quedaba luchar hasta la muerte o huir. A Fregenal llegaban cientos de personas que huían del horror, triplicando caóticamente la población hasta casi las 6.000 personas. Alojar, alimentar a tantísima gente era un problema sin solución, sabiendo además que en breve esa zona también sería conquistada. Algunos se internaron en Portugal, arriesgándose a ser detenidos por la PIDE portuguesa y devueltos a los franquistas o falangistas, que los fusilaban de inmediato. Un grupo de unas 1.400 personas se salvaron gracias a la solidaridad del pueblo portugués de Barrancos y a la valentía y humanidad del teniente Seixas. Muchos otros no tuvieron tanta suerte.


Hacia el 15 de septiembre muchos desesperados intentaron llegar hasta Azuaga, recorriendo unos 100 km de vías de secundarias, en poder de los Republicanos, donde estarían seguros y tendrán el camino abierto hacia Madrid. Gran parte de la columna estaba compuesta por familias, mujeres, niños y viejos, que llevaban en animales sus escasas pertenencias, gentes sencillas, que huían de sus pueblos por miedo o por sus ideas políticas. Había también personas significadas en el organigrama republicano de sus poblaciones. La columna, de unas 8.000 personas, dió nombre a la expedición. Se internaron hacia Fuente de Cantos, cruzaron la peligrosa Vía de la Plata, de noche, para evitar encuentros con los sublevados. Atravesaron dehesas, padecían falta de agua por la sequedad estival. Se avanzaba difícilmente a marchas forzadas. En la vanguardia algunos milicianos armados con escopetas de caza, fusiles y alguna bomba de mano de fabricación casera. Era una operación arriesgada, la zona estaba en poder de los fascistas.


El plan era conocido por los nazionales de Sevilla, Queipo de Llano había declarado, “Que no quede nadie vivo”. Tenían informadores, incluso un avión de reconocimiento. Sabían perfectamente que era una columna de civiles fugitivos, el limitado armamento que llevaban, pero la atacaron como si tratara de un ejército regular. Al atardecer del 17 de septiembre la columna estaba ya cerca de la zona Republicana, pero los fascistas del comandante Gómez Cobián les esperaban en el Cerro de la Alcornocosa: Una compañía del Regimiento de Granada y 500 voluntarios, falangistas y guardias civiles bien pertrechados tenían preparada la encerrona. Además en Llerena los fascistas tenían unos mil efectivos con la intención de conquistar Azuaga, lo que ocurrió el 24 de septiembre.


Varias ametralladoras estratégicamente preparadas masacraron a todos, hombres, mujeres y niños, prácticamente desarmados. Confusión, gritos, horror, huida en desbandada. Familias que se separaron no volvieron a encontrarse jamás. Se desconoce el número exacto de víctimas. Muchos supervivientes huyeron a las vías del tren, al otro lado se encontraba la zona Republicana, pero los franquistas les esperaban desde una máquina de tren con 2 vagones, desde donde les dispararon a muerte. Sin embargo algunos supervivientes pasaron durante la noche y llegaron, heridos y agotados a Azuaga, desde donde salieron hacia Madrid y allí formaron un batallón formado casi enteramente por milicianos extremeños, los Castúos.


Muchos de los que retrocedieron se desperdigaron por las desconocidas sierras vecinas, su futuro era incierto, en sus pueblos les esperaba la muerte. Durante meses vagaron sin rumbo de noche, escondidos de día, acosados por fascistas que les diezmaron poco a poco. Quien sabe cuantas y donde están la multitud de fosas comunes, a menudo excavadas en el lugar mismo donde fueron abatidos. En el pozo de San Antonio, cerca de Reina, fueron arrojadas un número indeterminado de asesinados en uno de los ataques. Una batida del teniente de la guardia civil Antonio Miranda Vega asesinó a un grupos de huidos, los enterró allí mismo tan mal que posteriormente animales hurgaban la tierra y sacaban restos humanos a la superficie. Cerdos que llevaban días sin comer por el abandono de los cortijos abandonados se alimentaron de cadáveres allí olvidados.


Unas 2.000 personas fueron hechas prisioneras por el capitán Tassara y conducidas hasta Fuente del Arco, donde tropas de moros apostados rodearon a los Republicanos a los que ejecutaron masivamente; los que intentaron escapar por las azoteas fueron detenidos y asesinados. El resto del grupo fue conducido hasta *Llerena* donde los encerraron en la Plaza de Toros y “La Maltería”, los almacenes de la fábrica de cerveza, separando a mujeres y niños de los hombres. Empezó la “limpieza”: Los vecinos escuchan los lamentos de los presos que un camión trasladaba cada madrugada al cementerio, sabían que les esperaba la muerte. En las tapias eran fusilados con una ametralladora y arrojados a fosas comunes cavadas por las mismas víctimas, el repique de disparos se escuchaba en todo el pueblo. El ritual se repitió obstinadamente durante un mes.


Muchos de los cadáveres fueron quemados porque ya no cabían en las fosas. Solo unas pocas muertes fueron inscritas es los registros civiles. Cuando algunos condenados se resistían a traspasar la verja, a culatazos les partían los brazos para soltarlos, y malheridos engrosaban la fosa común. Antes de un mes la mayor parte habían sido fusilados, probablemente mas de un millar. En el cementerio de Llerena existe una zona identificada como “la fosa común”.


El tiempo y la dictadura se encargarían de cubrir de olvido aquella triste aventura iniciada unas semanas antes en las serranías del norte Huelva y sur de Badajoz: Miles de personas entre ellos niños, mujeres y ancianos fueran asesinadas por intentar huir de los carniceros del ejército golpista. Que nadie sepa sus nombres y apellidos, que estos asesinatos no consten en ningún registro, que los asesinos queden impunes.


----------



## klopec (21 May 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> RecueRda RepúBlica, documento memoria



Así a primera vista ya puede decirle al de la página que la novela "_El genocidio cordobés y los 12.000 asesinados_", obra del inefable Moreno, es mentira. Lo demás, seguramente inventado o manipulado.

Gracias.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 May 2019)

*La MASACRE del MAGISTERIO REPUBLICANO PONTEVEDRÉS por elementos franquistas*

Los maestros Republicanos fueron los más represaliados por el franquismo, se les consideraba responsables de haber inoculado en las mentes juveniles el virus Republicano. Los maestros eran progresistas y de talante reivindicativo. Exterminar a aquellos maestros Republicanos era fundamental para que el franquismo impusiera la política nacionalcatolicista. Los sublevados iniciaron el mismo 18 de julio de 1936 la depuración del magisterio Republicano, una purga militar cuyo castigo mas grave fueron las ejecuciones de los maestros fieles a la República. En la provincia de Pontevedra se tiene constancia del asesinato de los siguientes docentes:


– *Germán Adrio Mañá*, socialista, nació en Santa Baia de Arealonga en 1888. Concejal de Vilagarcía de Arousa durante la República. Perteneció a la UGT. Tras el golpe fascista, fue juzgado en Pontevedra y fusilado el 12 de noviembre de 1936.
– *Benigno Rey Pavón*, destacado deportista de la Sociedad Gimnástica de Pontevedra. Profesor en Lantaño en 1933 y en Penzol (Asturias) en 1936. Juzgado y tiroteado a muerte por los franquistas el 12 de noviembre de 1936 en la carretera de Campañó, tenía 27 años.
– *Apolinar Torres López*, nació en Pontevedra en 1894. Activo sindicalista y socialista de FETE, maestro en Vigo, dirigió la Página Pedagógica de “El Pueblo Gallego”. Eejecutado el 27 de agosto de 1936 en el cementerio de Pereiró, junto al alcalde de Vigo, Emilio Martínez Garrido y otros significados socialistas.
– *José Caldas Iglesias*. Representó a las AS de Vigo en el Congreso del PSOE y de la UGT en 1927. Concejal del ayuntamiento de Vigo durante la 2ª República. Maestro en la Escuela Elemental del Trabajo en Vigo, donde fue fusilado el 12 de mayo de 1937 a los 38 años.
– *Nicanor Villar Martínez*, nació en 1900 en Redondela, fue maestro y alcalde en Mazaricos. Miembro de ORGA, después “Izquierda Republicana”. A raíz del golpe fascista fue asesinado en Pía de Casas-Bemil-Caldas de Reis, dejando viuda y 5 huérfanos en muy malas condiciones.
– *Antonio Caneda Rodríguez*, nació en Medos (Ourense) en 1906. pertenecía al Partido Radical Socialista. Se incorporó al proyecto pedagógico escolar “luces de la República”. Asesinado en Castro Caldelas el 29 de agosto de 1937, su cuerpo fue abandonado en San Cosmede de Cusanca. Tenía 31 años.
– *Constantino Gómez Rodríguez*, natural y vecino de de Pontevedra. Fue juzgado por rebelión militar, y ejecutado en Pontevedra el 17 de abril de 1937.
– *Joaquín Antonio Álvarez Álvarez*, “O Roque”, nació en Cabeiras en 1892. Profesor en la escuela de Pazos en Barcela, miembro de la Asociación de Trabajadores Docentes. Un gran maestro que encarnaba todos los valores Republicanos de la educación. Fue asesinado en Vigo el 26 de septiembre de 1936.
– *José Vázquez Grela*, nació en Ames (La Coruña) en 1886. Periodista. Participó en el movimiento agrario; profesor temporal en Porriño y Mesego, miembro del Grupo Socialista de Vigo. Asesinado en Barrio da Devesa de Nigrán el 12 de septiembre de 1936.
– *José Caballero Rubio*, nacido en Córdoba, maestro en Peñarroya-Pueblonuevo, El Viso, Sileras y Triñáns (Boiro). Miembro de Unión Republicana, fue concejal en Boiro. Una noche de octubre de 1936 fue asesinado y su cadáver apareció en el Confurco (Ponteareas).
– *Manuel Pedreira Pazos*, nació en Celas en 1891. Político gallego, y profesor en Aranga, Cardeiro, Soandres, Cortegada y Ucha. Afiliado a FTE-UGT y al PSOE de Pontevedra. Asesinado por la “ley de fugas” en Pontevedra el 4 de septiembre de 1936.
– *Hipólito Gallego Camarero*, Profesor en Seavia, Carreira, Forcadela. Participó en la resistencia armada antifranquista en Tui. Fue arrestado y torturado por falangistas y después ejecutado el 4 de octubre de 1936. Su cuerpo fue arrojado a la vía pública en Mondariz.
– *Manuel Rodríguez Castelao*, 31 años, vecino de Rianxo (A Coruña). Cuando era acosado mientras intentaba huir de Vigo con otros, se suicidó de un disparo, el 23 de abril de 1937.
– *Manuel Iglesias Filgueira*, 31 años, natural de Pontevedra, asesinado por arma de fuego en Pontevedra el 20 de Julio de 1936.
– *Eduardo Emilio Muíños Bua*, 39 años, natural y vecino de Pontevedra. Juzgado y ejecutado en el km. 1 del camino a Campañó, Pontevedra.
– *Antonio Mojón Vázquez* “Chico”, 21 años, natural de A Cañiza. Convencido de que la enseñanza era el verdadero camino del pueblo para la libertad. Juzgado y ejecutado el 31 de Octubre de 1936 en Castelo de Castro (Vigo) Pontevedra.
– *Víctor Fráiz Villanueva*, 40 años, natural de Silleda (Pontevedra) en 1887. Fraiz huyó a Portugal, pero los franquistas asesinaron a su hijo Víctor de 19 años. Para proteger a sus otros 6 hijos, Víctor se entregó y fue fusilado en el Monte del Castro de Vigo el 14 de septiembre de 1937.
– *José Cortés Fernández*, 39 años, natural y vecino de A Estrada (Pontevedra). Juzgado por rebelión, y ejecutado en Pontevedra.
– *Juan Alonso Pérez*, natural y vecino de Arbo (Pontevedra) donde residía. Preso en San Simón y asesinado en Tenorio (Pontevedra) el 8 de noviembre de 1936. Sus restos siguen desaparecidos.
– *Víctor Sánchez Martil*, 38 años, cacereño, vecino de Cangas, juzgado por rebelión, fusilado en Pontevedra el 24 de septiembre de 1936.
– *Vicente Sáez Ruiz*, nacido en Cox, (Alicante) en 1904, maestro en Coiro en Cangas. Delegado de FETE-UGT en Bueu, afiliado al PCE. Reconocido como buen vecino. En Julio de 1936 fue encerrado en San Simón. Fue directamente asesinado el 5 de diciembre de 1936 en Marcón (Pontevedra).
– *José Meis Martínez*, 41 años, Natural de Sanxenxo (Pontevedra). Vecino de Seixo, Marín, afiliado a UGT, Acusado de rebelión, ejecutado en Pontevedra, el 27 de Julio de 1937.
– *Bernardo Mato Castro*, nació en Vinseiro (Pontevedra ) en 1887. Tabajó en Cuba como profesor. Dirigió el Instituto Cervantes. En España fue maestro en Pereira, A Somoza, Guilfrei y Santa María de Teo. Utilizó métodos pedagógicos avanzados y creó una escuela nocturna para adultos. Unos falangistas le fracturaron el cráneo hasta la inconsciencia, muriendo el 4 de septiembre de 1936.
– *Paulo Novás Souto*, nació en 1900 en São Paulo. Fue profesor en la escuela mixta de Sacos, Cotobade, en Cobres, Vilaboa y en el Instituto de Pontevedra. Militante de Izquierda Republicana. Juzgado y condenado a muerte, recibió un disparo mortal en la carretera de Campañó el 12 de noviembre de 1936.
– *Segundo Abal Padín*, 26 años, natural de Meaño (Pontevedra), vecino de Vilagarcía de Arousa, miembro de FTE (UGT), afiliado a la Casa del Maestro de Pontevedra. Juzgado por rebelión, fue ejecutado en Pontevedra el 13 de mayo del año 1938.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 May 2019)

*Las MATANZAS franquistas de REPUBLICANOS durante Julio y Septiembre de 1936 en las Merindades de Burgos*

Inmediatamente después del 18 de julio de 1936, la mayoría de las localidades y pueblos de Burgos cayeron en poder de las fuerzas militares del bando sublevado. Villarcayo fue tomado el 19 de julio por guardias civiles rebeldes ayudados por falangistas y civiles afines dirigidos por el General Fidel Dávila. Rápidamente comenzó la represión franquista en la comarca de las Merindades, arrancando las detenciones y asesinatos de los Republicanos más representativos. Los asesinatos en masa se debieron a venganzas personales, políticas, envidias, rencores, deudas; fueron realizados por falangistas de baja catadura moral, que hacían listas y señalaban a sus vecinos, para luego pasar esta información a grupos de otras localidades.


No era conveniente matar directamente a los propios vecinos, lo hacían los de los pueblos cercanos con esa información. Estaban protegidos por sus propios correligionarios falangistas, santanderinos, castellanos y catalanes. El ejército sublevado se hizo fuerte en Espinosa de los Monteros y la convirtió en el bastión defensivo más fuerte situado más al norte de la provincia de Burgos. La represión franquista se materializó en desapariciones forzosas, asesinatos tras detenciones arbitrarias sin garantías civiles ni jurídicas.


Entre los primeros asesinatos en las Merindades fue el diputado republicano *Elíseo Cuadrado* de Villarcayo el 3 de agosto, apresado en Burgos. Fue “sacado” de la prisión burgalesa y asesinado en el Puerto de La Brújula. El 6 de agosto fueron fusilados el alcalde republicano de Medina de Pomar *Elicio López Quintana* y el concejal de la misma localidad *Gregorio Gallaga Hormaechea*, también “sacados” de la prisión de Burgos.


El secretario municipal de Valle de Manzanedo, *Rufino Balbás* de 53 años destacado dirigente de Izquierda Republicana de Burgos, fue detenido en Villarcayo por falangistas junto con el maestro de Incinillas *Ángel Ruiz Crespo*. El 20 de agosto se les llevó cerca de la Cueva de La Humaraña en Montija, donde arrojaron sus cuerpos después de asesinarles. En 2009 el Foro por la Memoria realizó una exhumación identificando los restos de Balbás. Otros 2 cuerpos no fueron identificados, pero uno de ellos era con seguridad su compañero Ángel Crespo.


El 24 de agosto desapareció *Francisco Gómez Antuñano* de 40 años, labrador y vecino de Revilla de Pienza (Montija). Sobre esas fechas desaparecieron *Pedro Baranda Vivanco* de 47 años y *Francisco Sáinz de Barand*a de 48 años, ambos camineros y vecinos de Villalázara (Montija). El 27 de agosto desapareció el vecino de Santa Olalla (Espinosa) *Luis Cobo Ezquerra*. El 29 de agosto asesinaron a *Federico Lávin Septién*, vecino de Espinosa, desconociéndose las circunstancias y el lugar de su muerte. El 30 de agosto fusilaron en Burgos a los espinosiegos *Faustino Martínez Diéz* y *Luis Martínez Urrez*, 25 años, marino mercante. El 2 de septiembre fue asesinado *Andrés Pereda Pereda* de 31 años, vecino de Ahedo de Linares (Sotoscueba).


El 23 de septiembre fueron asesinados en lugar desconocido los labradores *Felipe Rodríguez Alonso* de 62 años, vecino de Gayangos y *Bonifacio Llarena Baranda* de 53 años vecino de Bárcena de Pienza, ambos de la Merindad de Montija. Los restos de Bonifacio pueden estar en las cercanías de Salinas de Rosio en Medina de Pomar.


El 25 de septiembre fue asesinado *Victoriano Villasante Zaraín* de 34 años y vecino de Villalázara (Montija) en las inmediaciones de Espinosa. Su hermano *Gregorio Villasante* fue también asesinado 2 meses en Loma de Montija. El 26 de septiembre desapareció el maestro de Quintanilla de Pienza (Montija) *Saturnino López Baranda* de 20 años, con seguridad asesinado. El 27 de septiembre en el término de Espinosa fue asesinado *José Llerena Baranda*, vecino de Montecillo de Montija con 40 años.


El 28 de septiembre fue secuestrado el vecino de Ahedo *Saturnino Andrés Llarena*, labrador, casado y destacado sindicalista agrícola de 25 años. Fue arrastrado desde Villarcayo hasta Paralacuesta, donde medio moribundo le ejecutaron con 2 tiros de gracia en la cabeza y le enterraron junto a la cuneta. En agosto de 2011 sus restos fueron exhumados e identificados por la ARMH y la Universidad de Burgos, y entregados a la familia. Un día de septiembre desapareció también el vecino de Espinosa *Fermín Saín Ruiz*, al igual que *Manuel Regadera Andrés* de 37 años y maestro de Loma de Montija.


Desde posiciones fascistas se menosprecian y justifican las atrocidades y asesinato de personas inocentes cometidas por los sublevados franquistas. Ellos han tenido tiempo para hacer su historia creíble e interesada a su causa. Solo existía una verdad, la suya. Los crímenes franquistas fueron silenciados y olvidados. Afortunadamente actualmente los hechos ocurridos se ven e interpretan con pruebas más que con fe ciega.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 May 2019)

klopec dijo:


> Así a primera vista ya puede decirle al de la página que la novela "_El genocidio cordobés y los 12.000 asesinados_", obra del inefable Moreno, es mentira. Lo demás, seguramente inventado o manipulado.
> 
> Gracias.



Si lo dices tú, así sin documentos ni pruebas, pues vale, nos lo creeremos todos, claro que sí guapi!


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 May 2019)

*El franquismo mas ABOMINABLE, los negocios de ROBOS de NIÑOS*

El patronato franquista de protección a la Mujer ocultaba auténticos reformatorios en los que las jóvenes que no se adaptaban a la moral de la época sufrían las consecuencias de su ‘rebeldía’. Allí surgieron buena parte de las tramas de *niños robados* que funcionaron en España *desde 1940*. Menores embarazadas eran ‘encerradas’ para ocultar su gestación o para que las monjas ‘cuidasen’ de ellas. Muchos de los bebés eran después dados en adopción con o sin el consentimiento de las madres. El patronato lo residía Carmen Polo y dependía del Ministerio de Justicia. Controlaba decenas de centros por toda España, gestionados por órdenes religiosas.


Allí llevaban a mujeres de bajo nivel, a jóvenes consideradas rebeldes..había matrimonios que iban de visita a la guardería del centro. Se ponían las cunas en fila y los veían a todos. Al cabo de unos días, faltaba un niño. El centro madrileño de Padre Damián estaba gestionado por monjas adoratrices y POR el ginecólogo Doctor Vela, uno de los nombres que más se repite en las tramas de tráficos de niños, aparece en muchas denuncias de madres que sospechan que les quitaron a sus hijos dándolos por muertos al nacer. Si no había ninguno disponible, *lo robaban*, diciéndole a la madre que había muerto. La barbarie llegó hasta el punto de mantener cadáveres de bebés congelados en sus sótanos para hacer creer a las madres que su hijo estaba muerto.


Al centro de Peñagrande llegaban menores embarazadas de toda España, muy vulnerables. A algunas las habían enviado sus padres para disimular la gestación y dar luego al niño en adopción ; a otras, las habían detenido los de Patronato o habían terminado allí después de pedir ayuda a una asistente social. El robo de niños se asumía como normal. Un día llegaron 2 niñas de Peñagrande que acababan de dar a luz. Tenían el pecho vendado y lloraban porque decían que les habían quitado al hijo. Nadie se escandalizaba.


Había muchas menores embarazadas, y mucha demanda de niños. Todo institucionalizado: Los “religiosos” se dirigían al centro diciendo que tienen una familia católica buenísima que quiere un niño y que le den uno para saltarse la lista de adopciones. Todo lo arreglaban entre ellos. Las monjas coaccionaban a las menores desde que llegaban al centro, las machacaban para que diesen a sus hijos a una familia ‘mejor’ que ellas. Muchas veces eran sus padres los que decidían la adopción por encima de su voluntad. Otras, directamente se los quitaban. Había otros centros en Madrid en el que se ejecutaban estas prácticas. La maternidad de Peñagrande, hoy instituto reconvertido, funcionó hasta 1983. Hoy muchas de esas madres se están uniendo a través de Internet para reivindicar sus historias.


Al menos 2 chicas se quitaron la vida, una de ellas, se habría precipitado por el hueco de la escalera, había dado a luz el día antes y le habían quitado el niño. En las visitas de matrimonios a la guardería del centro se ponían todas las cunitas en fila y los veían a todos. Al cabo de unos días, faltaba un niño y, claro, su madre también, como si se tratara de un mercado. Al botiquín llevaban a los bebés enfermos, algunos no volvían, a las madres les decían que habían muerto, pero se los llevaban familias en adopción.



*El Mundo* (Raquel Quílez). Todos los Niños Robados son también mis Niños (*1*, *2* y *3*)


----------



## Linthor (21 May 2019)

Bufff, cuidao con el Maditos Bastardos que él solito va a demostrar que los rogelios eran unas hermanitas de la Caridad -aunque después las violaran y asesinaran- y los otros poco menos que el demonio con patas.


----------



## klopec (21 May 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Si lo dices tú, así sin documentos ni pruebas, pues vale, nos lo creeremos todos, claro que sí guapi!



Observe la maravilla de investigaciones que hacen y cobran. Dicen que en Andalucía hubo unas 23.000 "_víctimas_" y sólo en Cordoba 12.000 ???
Y de 7.000 documentan unas docenas ??? Si se lo quiere creer, alla usted. Pero con su dinero.

_"Gordillo señaló que la lista con los 22.252 nombres que aportan a la pesquisa del magistrado «puede significar no más del treinta por ciento de las víctimas que hubo en esos territorios». Por ejemplo, apuntó que saben que *en la provincia de Granada hubo alrededor de 7.000 muertes pero sólo han podido documentar con certeza tres decenas de ellos*."

Envían a Garzón una lista de 22.252 nombres de «asesinados y fusilados» - Nacional - Nacional - ABC.es_


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (21 May 2019)

*¿Por qué Junqueras no nos responde a estas 24 preguntas?*
MIÉRCOLES, 23 DE NOVIEMBRE DE 2016 

*De como Lluís Companys (ERC) presidió el brutal genocidio del pueblo catalán.*

_Hola Oriol Junqueras,_
_
Como presidente de ERC, vicepresidente de la Generalitat y venerador de Santcompanys, tenemos unas preguntas para Ud.:

¿Sabía que sólo en la Barcelona de la Guerra Civil hubo *casi 50 centros de detención y tortura*?
¿Sabía que *ERC tenía sus propios centros de tortura* y que muchos de sus prisioneros fueron echados a los hornos de la cementera de Montcada y Reixach?
¿Sabía que bajo el mandato de Companys se aplicaron en Cataluña *todo tipo de torturas*, y que en alguna cheka para hacer desaparecer los cadáveres se echaban a los cerdos?
¿Sabía que a muchos sacerdotes asesinados *les cortaban los testículos y se los introducían en la boca*, amén de amputarles otros miembros o quemarles vivos?
¿Sabía que sólo en Barcelona *de los 500 templos y conventos apenas quedaron intactos 10, el 2% del total*?
¿Sabía que Companys *firmó cientos de sentencias de muerte*, incluso de mujeres embarazadas?_
_¿Sabía que Companys era una *aficionado al espiritismo* y que lo practicaba con catalanistas y comunistas, para gran escándalo de conocidos?
....._

Más en:

¿Por qué Junqueras no nos responde a estas 24 preguntas? | Dolça Catalunya


----------



## ominae (21 May 2019)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Ahora resulta que las checas eran clubes de caballeros o algo asi, lo de esta gente es flipante. De todos modos, si no me equivoco los que asesoraban a los dirigentes de las checas eran los del NKVD y no el KGB, pero vamos para el caso es lo mismo.



Si, Son tres nombres de lo mismo, el primero Cheka, luego nkvd y luego kgb, fueron los cambios de nombre q tuvo.

Y si, primero lo ocultan y no le dicen a nadie que eso existia, y ahora cuando todo el mundo lo descubre resulta que eran reuniones fraternales para beber y tocar la guitarra. Son mentira tras mentira, embuste tras embuste y así siempre, no cambian nunca.


----------



## klopec (21 May 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *El franquismo mas ABOMINABLE, los negocios de ROBOS de NIÑOS*
> 
> El patronato franquista de protección a la Mujer ocultaba auténticos reformatorios en los que las jóvenes que no se adaptaban a la moral de la época sufrían las consecuencias de su ‘rebeldía’. Allí surgieron buena parte de las tramas de *niños robados* que funcionaron en España *desde 1940*. Menores embarazadas eran ‘encerradas’ para ocultar su gestación o para que las monjas ‘cuidasen’ de ellas. Muchos de los bebés eran después dados en adopción con o sin el consentimiento de las madres. El patronato lo residía Carmen Polo y dependía del Ministerio de Justicia. Controlaba decenas de centros por toda España, gestionados por órdenes religiosas.



Espero que encuentren alguno. Hágame caso, no crea nada de lo que le cuentan los de la "_memoria_" :

El análisis del ADN de 81 casos descarta que fueran bebés robados

44 de 48 exhumaciones permiten descartar casos de bebés robados

Archivados 139 de los 143 casos denunciados ante la Fiscalía de Valencia


----------



## Skywalker22 (21 May 2019)

Votante=Gilipollas dijo:


> Mmm... no sé Rick... La cosa es que el PSOE surgió unas décadas *después* de la guerra civil española.



Tú andas algo desubicado, ¿no?
El PSOE tiene más de 1 siglo de historia. ¿No te dicen nada nombres como Largo Caballero o Indalecio Prieto?


----------



## Incorrezto (21 May 2019)

klopec dijo:


> Te confundes. Es ésta. Menuda panda de hijos de puta ...
> 
> *Checa del Cinema Europa
> Archivo Histórico Nacional,FC-CAUSA_GENERAL,1530,Exp.15*
> ...



no me salió en la somera búsqueda que hice, pero al menos puse el enlace directo. 
lister cuenta en sus memorias varios episodios conflictivos, por decir algo, con ellos.



Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *La MASACRE del MAGISTERIO REPUBLICANO PONTEVEDRÉS por elementos franquistas*
> 
> Los maestros Republicanos fueron los más represaliados por el franquismo, se les consideraba responsables de haber inoculado en las mentes juveniles el virus Republicano. Los maestros eran progresistas y de talante reivindicativo. Exterminar a aquellos maestros Republicanos era fundamental para que el franquismo impusiera la política nacionalcatolicista. Los sublevados iniciaron el mismo 18 de julio de 1936 la depuración del magisterio Republicano, una purga militar cuyo castigo mas grave fueron las ejecuciones de los maestros fieles a la República. En la provincia de Pontevedra se tiene constancia del asesinato de los siguientes docentes:
> 
> ...





Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Las MATANZAS franquistas de REPUBLICANOS durante Julio y Septiembre de 1936 en las Merindades de Burgos*
> 
> Inmediatamente después del 18 de julio de 1936, la mayoría de las localidades y pueblos de Burgos cayeron en poder de las fuerzas militares del bando sublevado. Villarcayo fue tomado el 19 de julio por guardias civiles rebeldes ayudados por falangistas y civiles afines dirigidos por el General Fidel Dávila. Rápidamente comenzó la represión franquista en la comarca de las Merindades, arrancando las detenciones y asesinatos de los Republicanos más representativos. Los asesinatos en masa se debieron a venganzas personales, políticas, envidias, rencores, deudas; fueron realizados por falangistas de baja catadura moral, que hacían listas y señalaban a sus vecinos, para luego pasar esta información a grupos de otras localidades.
> 
> ...



algo habrían hecho sin duda, en alguna checa o algo.
tiempo tuvieron, no?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> algo habrían hecho sin duda, en alguna checa o algo.
> tiempo tuvieron, no?



Sobre todo las niñas reventadas y con las tripas fuera por la violación de los moros entre las risas falangistas. Se lo merecían fijo, eran comunistas peligrosas con doscientos mil millones de muertos a cuestas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 May 2019)

*CRÍMENES franquistas en Marchena (Sevilla). Parte 1, La REPRESIÓN*

La tarde del 18 de Julio de 1936 los marcheneros crearon un comité de defensa para coordinar las fuerzas del Frente Popular en la defensa de la República. Las medidas tenían carácter defensivo y “militar”, formación de milicias, control y vigilancia de los accesos al pueblo. Pero su armamento era obsoleto y precario. Aunque el Comité de Defensa de la República controlaba las calles y edificios oficiales en general, el 19 comenzaron intensos tiroteos desde el cuartel de la guardia civil. Los “presos preventivos derechistas” no sufrieron daño alguno sumándose posteriormente a las tropas golpistas.


El día 20 las tropas rebeldes procedentes de Écija iniciaron la toma de Marchena, el 21 el golpe culminó su triunfo; el 22 entró en la localidad una columna mixta de regulares-moros y soldados.Guardia civil, falangistas, ejército rebelde, comenzaron rápidamente a impartir “castigos ejemplares”, dejando tras de sí una impronta fulminante de muerte y represión sanguinaria sobre las clases populares, jornaleros, obreros, así como clases medias Republicanas, comerciantes, artesanos, funcionarios, médicos, profesionales liberales. En Marchena fueron fusilados al menos 200 marcheneros, entre los cuales al menos 36 eran mujeres, pero la lista continúa abierta. La danza de muerte represora iniciada el 25 de Julio, tuvo su cenit en agosto y septiembre, y continuó hasta Febrero de 1937.


En casi todos los pueblos y por supuesto en Marchena se “pasearon” por las calles, para escarnio público a innumerables mujeres “izquierdistas”, peladas al cero, con un pequeño moñito cual ganado, purgadas con ricino que originaba degradantes diarreas en público. Además de ser humilladas y vejadas, eran obligadas a trabajar como mano de obra gratuita para limpiar iglesias, calles, casas de derechistas…La represión física generalizada era compatible con la represión económica, política, social, laboral, ideológica..


La maquinaria del pomposo “Nuevo Orden”, desintegró el anterior sistema democrático. Desaparecieron nombres de calles como Pablo Iglesias, Plaza de La República, Libertad, incluso ¡Álvarez Mendizábal y Mariana de Pineda! para sustituirse con nombres de “santos” católicos, o militares fascistas. La represión de las autoridades rebeldes estaba premeditada en los planes conspiradores, era necesaria como medida ejemplificadora: El 25 de Julio de 1936, 17 destacados miembros del Comité, detenidos en el cuartel, fueron asesinados por los franquistas en plena vía pública, alineados durante horas en la calle, y arrojados a la fosa del cementerio, que día tras día se fue colmatando con cadáveres de los Republicanos asesinados.


Las clases medias marcheneras padecieron “desamortización franquista”, multas, expropiaciones, incautaciones de bienes, tierras, comercios. También fueron purgados, represaliados y asesinados en sus empleos numerosos funcionarios y empleados públicos, que fueron sustituidos por franquistas, adictos al nuevo orden y familiares del bando nazional. Muchos maestros Republicanos fueron inhabilitados, otros asesinados, pagaron con su propia vida el atrevimiento de haber intentado educar al pueblo marchenero, de crear libre-pensadores y formar a un pueblo marginado culturalmente desde tiempo inmemorial.


Los libros de la enseñanza racionalista Republicana fueron censurados; se impuso una enseñanza destinada a apartar al niño de la funesta manía de pensar. Todo lo que se opinaba, hablaba, escuchaba, escribía o leía pasaba por el filtro de la censura. Se expurgaron autores y obras, el nivel cultural, artístico, ideológico, sufrió una involución y una supeditación y vinculación a la religión propio de otros tiempos, efectos que aun todavía hoy han dejado huella.


Los Comandantes militares, tras breves interrogatorios, clasificaron a los prisioneros en 2 grupos, los que se siguió manteniendo la vida y los que fueron asesinados por aplicación del “Bando de Guerra” o enviados a Consejos de Guerra, verdaderas farsas de derecho jurídico, aberraciones jurídicas en las que los rebeldes juzgaban inquisitorialmente a Republicanos leales bajo la cínica acusación de “adhesión o auxilio a la rebelión militar” enviando a muchos marcheneros directamente al paredón.


Los “privilegiados” que mantuvieron su vida, fueron víctimas de una represión violentísima contraria a los derechos humanos fundamentales: Torturas que recordaban a épocas inquisitoriales, palizas, violaciones, prisiones, campos de concentración, batallones de trabajo disciplinarios, pagando con sus cuerpos y vidas privación de libertad por muchos años, realizando trabajos en obras públicas o en empresas privadas, explotados, soportando durísimas jornadas en condiciones infrahumanas, son los conocidos como “esclavos del franquismo”.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 May 2019)

*CRÍMENES franquistas en Marchena (Sevilla). Parte 2, Las VÍCTIMAS*

La primera víctima de Marchena fue el alcalde Republicano *Luis Arispón Rodríguez*, que el 18 de Julio de 1936 salió hacia Sevilla, siendo fusilado el día 26 y enterrado por los franquistas en el cementerio de Alcalá de Guadaíra. El 21 de julio comenzó la represión en Marchena: Se estima que el brutal genocidio represivo franquista del verano de 1936 asesinó a más de 200 marcheneros, que desgraciadamente acabaron arrojados despiadadamente a la fosa común del cementerio. He aquí algunos de ellos:


El artista *José Montes de Torres*, y los maestros *Rosendo de la Peña y Risco* y *Santos Ruano Mediavilla* fueron vilmente asesinados el 24-8-36; a los maestros posteriormente se les comunicó cínicamente sus respectivos ceses, que obviamente no pudieron firmar. En los días del golpe, *Antonio Vicente Perea*, alfarero, policía municipal, afiliado a UGT, huyó a Utrera y allí los golpistas lo localizaron, consiguió volver a Marchena donde fue encarcelado. Su esposa le llevaba comida hasta que el 30 de Julio le dijeron que ya no era necesario que volviera porque había sido fusilado.


El expolio de los bienes de muchos Republicanos se materializó mediante la muerte: Tras el asesinato el 25 de julio de 1936 del concejal del PSOE *Gregorio García Ruiz*, el alcalde envió misiva al hijo para que abonase 3.714 ́25 pts, amenazando de embargo, incautación y expropiación de bienes familiares. Escandalosa fue la represión económica institucionalizada, el burdo pillaje sobre la familia del industrial *Baldomero Herrera Hurtado*, asesinados en Marchena él y su esposa *Mª José Rodríguez, *que antes fue pelada y paseada.


*Trinidad Romero Palomino*, era hija única, su padre era cordelero. Trinidad, Republicana, fue madre soltera, y trabajó sin descanso para sacar a su hijo adelante. Fue rapada, vejada, humillada, exhibida en público por los franquistas y asesinada en Marchena el 19 de septiembre de 1936. También fue fusilada la Republicana *Concha Hernández* tras las tapias del cementerio después del infame “paseíllo”por las calles del pueblo.


Entre los marcheneros juzgados en consejo de guerra y condenados a muerte: *Francisco Maguilla Ferrete*, Natural de Marchena, vecino de Arahal, 40 años, casado, afiliado a UGT, ejecutado en Sevilla en 1941 y enterrado en la fosa común del cementerio de S. Fernando. *Antonio Guzmán Calle*, 34 años, afiliado a UGT, ejecutado en Sevilla en 1937 y enterrado en la fosa común del cementerio de S. Fernando. *Miguel Reina Maqueda* “Sillero”, 36 años, ejecutado en 1942, mantenía vida de pareja con Mercedes Cantalejo, natural de Lantejuela que también fue asesinada.


*José Guisado Ruíz* era un alto cargo del socialismo local, presidente del Sindicato de Obreros Agrícolas y Oficios Varios y Secretario de la Agrupación Socialista de Marchena. José se ocultó en un molino y huyó de Marchena dejando a Manuela su joven esposa y dos criaturas: Remedios de 6 años y Bienvenida de pocos meses. Manuela fue vejada, pelada, maltratada, y José, una vez capturado, fue fusilado con un grupo de marcheneros hacia el 30 de Julio de 1936, y arrojados a fosa común.


Apareció una lista con 18 personas manuscritas a lápiz, literalmente: *Salvador de las cintas*, *Mata* llerno de *Montelito*, *Manuel Martín Lebron*, *Marido* de la Lebroncilla, *Antonio Gavira Sarabia*, *José Jimenez*, *Manuel Sánchez* (El Corneta), *Antonio Luque* (Gallina) *Castora (Ramón)*, *Hijo *de* Malvar el Chico*, *Ruano (Padre)*, *José García López* (hijo del Abanero), *Armesto* (municipal remellado), *La Marina* (mujer de Palomo), *Josefa La Talaverona*, *Esperancita la de los Pollos*. La noche del 18 de septiembre de 1936, *Francisco Martín Frías*, el marido de la Lebroncilla, fue apresado por siniestros chacales junto a su hijo Manuel Martín Lebrón y varias personas más que se encargaron de fusilarlos. Pero Francisco sobrevivió incluso al tiro de gracia, escapó y solo muchos años después reapareció.


Carmen Sevillano Baeza contaba que a su padre, *Francisco Sevillano Borrego*, “Clarillo”, cabo municipal de Ayuntamiento democrático de Marchena en 1936. lo mataron un 5 de agosto de 1936, dejando 5 huérfanos. Ese día su madre fue a llevarle el café al depósito municipal y ya no “estaba”…Carmen mostró el lazo del día que la dejaron huérfana, con la banderita originalmente bicolor, que de manera disimulada la convirtió en tricolor, no con el morado, sino con el negro, en memoria de su padre.


Los fascistas mataron a *Manuel Verdugo Montero*, a quien llamaban el juez, porque así se disfrazó en una murga. Su hermana Mercedes,“La Eulogia”, cuenta: “..lo cogieron junto con otros miembros del Comité, lo encerraron en Jefatura, lo pasaron a la cárcel, y a la una del mediodía llevaron a cabo la descarga ¡a mi hermano me lo mataron en las puertas de la casa de Dios!” Mercedes, recuerda a más víctimas: nos habla de muchas, entre otras: A “*la sillera*”, a *Baldomero* y *su mujer*, a “*Pildorillas*” y *su mujer*, a *la chata* que se casó con Carmelo, *Aurora la Pía*, *Pontocos, hijo y madre*, *Rosario de las gallinas* de la calle Olmedo (*hijos*), y a otros que hirieron en la toma se lo llevaron al hospital lo sacaron en un camión y lo asesinaron… a ellos y a muchos más…


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 May 2019)

*El inmenso rompecabezas del HORROR fascista entre Cantalpino y Villoruela (Salamanca) durante la guerra de España*

El miedo asoló Cantalpino, donde las hordas falangistas mataron a una mujer y a 22 hombres; donde se robó y violó. La señora Alejandra cuenta la historia y sus ojos parecen mirar hacia dentro de si misma: “ Aquí asesinaron a muchos y a la *Eladia Pérez*, la Jaboneta, también. Fueron a buscar a su hijo *Guillermo*, a quien «pasearon» más tarde, y ella no quiso abrirles; así que el Cagalubias le disparó y la mató; luego la llevaron al cementerio y su cuerpo no cabía en la hoya y el Cagalubias le cortó la cabeza con la pala…los asesinos fueron gente del pueblo y forasteros, falangistas, curas, frailes y hostias. El cura, era de lo peor, daba la bendición a los «paseos». También les cortaron el pelo al cero a unas cien mujeres, y aunque llovía las sacaron en procesión, la música tocando y los falangistas gritando arribaespaña y vivafranco y… ¡me cago en la madre que los parió!..”


Alejandra sigue con su relato: “..A mi me hicieron muchas, a otras las violaron.. A mi me violaron 5 falangistas, sacaron de la cama a mi marido, que en paz descanse, el pobre, y le plantaron una pistola en el pecho, y allí, delante de él, me violaron. Unos me tenían cogida por los brazos y otros, por las piernas, y aquí Santa Inés, a lo que quieran hacer, y las pistolas encima de la cama en presencia de mi Desiderio ¡El pobre Desiderio! Además nos robaron todo lo que pudieron..Si, si, eran de aquí, de Cantalpino. Por desgracia, esta violación no fue un hecho aislado. En Poveda de las Cintas, a pocos kilómetros de Cantalpino, la historia se repitió, esta vez con la mujer del secretario del ayuntamiento..”


El 24 de agosto de 1936 la sangre no paró en Cantalpino, la impunidad de los asesinatos animó a los franquistas. Esa misma tarde se presentaron en Villoruela, a menos de 10 kilómetros de Cantalpino, 3 falangistas acompañados por fascistas vecinos del pueblo: Detuvieron a las siguientes personas: *Eustasio Ramos* (51 años), *Elías Rivas* (43), los hermanos *Leonardo (*43), y *Leoncio Cortés* (41), *Daniel Sánchez* (35), *Esteban Hernández* (29) *Francisco García* (25) y *Benigno Hidalgo* (18).


Los fascistas dieron contestaciones de carácter criminal a los familiares de los detenidos cuando iban a buscarles a sus casas: A la mujer de Leonardo Cortés le preguntaron que dónde estaba su marido; ella respondió que no sabía y le contestaron: “No se preocupe, que aunque esté bajo tierra le encontraremos”. Daniel Sánchez había estado jugándose la vida para salvar la de otras personas con sus mulas y su carro para cruzar la riada de la era, sin tener en cuenta de qué color ni de qué partido eran. Cuando le fueron a buscar a casa les dijo la mujer: “Esperen ustedes, que se está quitando la ropa, está todo calado”; la contestación fue: “No se preocupe usted, que lo mismo le va a dar”. Cuando fueron a la casa de Esteban Hernández, les dijo su madre: “esperen, que no tiene calcetines”; la contestación fue: “no se preocupe, que no le van a hacer falta”. Cuando fueron a buscar a Benigno Hidalgo, les dijo su madre: “le tengo que poner una inyección”; “no se preocupe usted, se la vamos a poner nosotros”, le contestaron.


Una vez capturados, quedaron arrestados en el Ayuntamiento atados de pies y manos con cuerdas. Los componentes del Ayuntamiento convocaron una reunión y decidieron que los 8 detenidos debían ser fusilados. Así amarrados, los hicieron subir a un camión en Villoruela, ya pasada la medianoche, y los trasladaron al término de Salvadiós, un pueblo de la provincia de Ávila. Allí, en un cruce de caminos, los fusilaron y los dejaros tirados en una cuneta. Allí mismo los enterraron unos vecinos de Salvadiós. Los asesinos fueron 7 del pueblo, el que llevaba el camión y los 3 falangistas forasteros.


Dos de las mujeres de los detenidos, María Engracia Cortés y Angeles del Pozo, se fueron a pedir ayuda a las monjas del convento. Contaron a las monjas lo que estaba pasando y ellas contestaron que aquello era una cruzada, y que si no habían hecho nada por qué habían estado huyendo, a lo que muy acertadamente las vecinas citadas contestaron: “A Jesucristo también lo persiguieron y por nada lo crucificaron”.


Jaime Cortés, hijo de uno de los fusilados contaba que “..después del sufrimiento que causaron, los fascistas nombraron entre los vecinos del pueblo una guardia llamada cívica para controlar nuestras salidas de casa, las demostraciones de sufrimiento. Nos pasábamos las noches enteras llorando con mi madre y mis abuelos en la cocina..hace falta tener mucha paciencia y resignación para convivir toda una vida con los criminales que fusilaron a tu padre..tuvimos que pasar por calamidades y sufrimientos..he tenido siempre muy presente una frase que mi madre nos decía con mucha frecuencia: “Hijos, no quiero veros nunca con las manos manchadas de sangre”…los únicos motivos por los que los fusilaron tuvieron fueron la forma de pensar diferente al franquismo, es decir, por defender la libertad, los derechos de los trabajadores, la seguridad social y la educación..los fusilaron por defender el derecho más grande de toda persona: la libertad..”


Desde la fecha 15 de agosto de 1936 al 16 de junio de 1939 no existe ningún documento, ni libro de actas de los archivos de Villoruela ¿Quiénes fueron los que hicieron desaparecer dicha documentación? En el libro de actas de defunciones aparecen con fecha 13 de marzo de 1937 inscritos por el juez Iñigo de la Torre estos 8 fusilados como personas como desaparecidas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 May 2019)

*REPRESIÓN franquista en Toro (Zamora) durante la Guerra de España*

El sometimiento de Toro por los fascistas se llevó a cabo por medio del terror. Los franquistas utilizaron la violencia física durante toda la guerra y la dictadura. La eliminación física de los enemigos políticos sirvió para someter al resto de la población y acabar con las veleidades de los humildes que se habían atrevido a desafiar la autoridad de los patronos con su militancia obrera. La clase dominante no podía consentir que se pusiese en duda su condición de élite, y al sentirse desafiada por un pueblo que ya no reconocía sus privilegios, instigó a pistoleros a hacer y deshacer para defender sus intereses.


El numero total de ejecutados en Toro asciende a 126, aunque no todos los toresanos fusilados están registrados. Unos 57 eran toresanos y el resto con probabilidad foráneos. Se trasladaron presos de Zamora por estar completa la cárcel provincial, y para evitar las reclamaciones de familias de víctimas de la clase media y con amistades influyentes. Además había presos de los pueblos de la comarca. Hubo 46 represaliados en agosto de 1936, 76 en septiembre y 4 en día desconocido. El día de mayor represión fue el 18 de septiembre con 28 fusilamientos.


Hubo un grupo de hasta 23 zamoranos fusilados en Toro. Algunos eran políticamente muy destacados como *Andrés Espinosa Garcia* y *Amado Hernandez Pascual* del PCE, el socialista *Tomás Blanco Limia* de la Sección Construcción de la Casa del Pueblo de Zamora, *Rufino Barba Luis* de la Sociedad de Colonos de la misma (FNTT), *Higinio Merino de la Monja* y *Saturnino Barayón Hernández* diputados provinciales por IR, *Bernardo Ramos Alvarez* del PSOE, o *Angel Coco Sobrino* de la CNT.


De los represaliados toresanos, 21 eran menores de 30 años, 9 hasta 40 años, 14 hasta 50 años, y 4 mayores. La mayoría eran jornaleros, artesanos, su lucha por la jornada de 8 horas, el descanso dominical y mejores salarios, acabó para muchos en el sangriento verano de 1936. Igualmente fue castigada la clase media, como el Aparejador municipal *Leonardo Blanco*, alma mater de la Casa del Pueblo toresana, los concejales *Manuel García Martín* (peluquero) y *Pablo Lorenzo Conde* (tintorero), el electricista *Vicente Rodríguez*, y miembros de la Juventud Socialista como *Esmaragdo Lorenzo* (empleado de banca), *Antonio Bernal* (confitero) y *Santiago García* (estudiante), del dirigente del Radio Comunista, *Ángel Martín* (hojalatero) y el médico *Manuel Calvo Alba*.


Los represaliados eran Republicanos, integrantes de la Casa del Pueblo, la mayoría socialistas, comunistas. La militancia obrera fue causa principal de represión, siendo la Sección de Trabajadores de la Tierra la mas castigada. Las ejecuciones se sucedían tras la siega de los jornaleros participantes en la misma, detenidos después de acabar el trabajo. Tras ser encarcelados a fines de julio o en los primeros días de agosto y permanecer algunos días en la cárcel, eran fusilados. Los matones franquistas esperaban a que volvieran de las dehesas para detenerlos en sus casas, en otros casos fueron a buscarlos al campo.


Cuadrillas de falangistas iban por las casas, y obligaban a los trabajadores a subir a un camión, se les conducía al cuartel de falange, a la cárcel, o al sótano del ayuntamiento. Allí recibían palizas, se les obligaba a comer camisas y corbatas rojas, y se les sometían a todo tipo de vejaciones. Muchos acababan fusilados. Las mujeres Republicanas sufrieron rapados, ricino y otras vejaciones. Cuando se realizaban las sacas, se inscribía la salida de la cárcel como un traslado a la cárcel provincial de Zamora. En realidad eran trasportados en camión hasta las tapias del cementerio u otros lugares del término municipal donde eran ejecutados. La mayoría no moría en el acto y debían darles el tiro de gracia. Algunos fueron enterrados aun vivos.


La represión consistió en un rosario de acciones, que no se detenía en los militantes de izquierdas, sino que se trasladaba a sus familiares, que además de sufrir la pérdida de seres queridos, tuvieron que soportar la marginación social, eran los «malos» españoles según el constante bombardeo» de la propaganda oficial. Muchas personas padecieron encarcelamientos tras ser detenidos sin ningún requisito legal, en condiciones higiénicas y alimenticias penosas, además del hacinamiento, acusados de pertenecer a algún partido o sindicato, ser amigo de izquierdistas, haber sido visto en una manifestación o huelga.


Alli donde existía un izquierdista había que señalarle como tal, expulsarle del trabajo e incluso en algunos casos ejecutarle. Toda la administración fue sometida a las depuraciones, sobre todo los maestros y profesores de Instituto. Había que extirpar los elementos intelectuales «antiespañoles» que influían en las conciencias de niños y adolescentes. El objetivo era volver a la España verdadera del Imperio y de San Ignacio de Loyola. Muchos maestros recibieron su sanción cuando ya habían sido fusilados. Los empleados municipales Republicanos tampoco se libraron. Se trataba de «ahogar» mas a los mismos, crear un funcionariado fiel a los postulados del movimiento nazional. Otra clase de represión fue la económica, mediante multas o incautación de bienes. La depuración fue dura y llegó a todas partes.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 May 2019)

*Los FUSILAMIENTOS de REPUBLICANOS de Ateca (Zaragoza) por rebeldes franquistas en el barranco de la Bartolina en 1936*

Ateca (Zaragoza) fue tomada en Julio de 1936, por tropas insurrectas, guardia civil y falangistas. Hubo numerosas detenciones de Republicanos que acabaron retenidas en el ayuntamiento. El 18 de agosto de 1936 la población de Ateca fue congregada en la plaza para hacer un “acto de sumisión a la patria y a los representantes legales”. Los discursos de los franquistas no presagiaban nada bueno. La soflama del párroco Mosén Benigno insistía en separar “la mala hierba de la simiente”.


Muchos asistentes suplicaron entre lágrimas que no los ejecutaran. La sensación era de fatalidad, rayana en el pánico generalizado. Los detenidos fueron introducidos en camiones, y los rebeldes informaron que iban a ser conducidos a un acto propagandístico en Calatayud. Con ese pretexto obligaron también a gran número de los concentrados en la plaza a subir a otros camiones. Los escasos 15 km que hay hasta Calatayud se vivieron con gran angustia. Se respiraba una tensión irrespirable. Todos creían que el “paseo” acabaría en un fusilamiento general.


Por fin la mayoría de los camiones llegó a la Plaza del Fuerte de Calatayud. Los últimos camiones, entre los que se encontraba el de los detenidos, se retrasaron intencionadamente. Algunos pudieron ver que, una vez pasado Terrer, giraron a la izquierda internándose en el *barranco de la Bartolina*. Allí fueron fusilados 13 atecanos afiliados a Izquierda Republicana, al PSOE, la UGT, las Juventudes Socialistas y a la CNT. La guardia civil los describirá más tarde en sus informes como “agitadores y extremistas peligrosos” y “contrarios al movimiento patriótico nacional”. También les acusará de haber proferido gritos de desafección y levantar el puño en alto cuando a principios del mes los reclutas de Ateca fueron despedidos en la estación de ferrocarril para incorporarse a sus destinos en el servicio militar. Hijos muchos de ellos de atecanos de izquierdas, sus padres intentaron evitar que fueran a engrosar el ejército que se había rebelado contra la República.


Los atecanos que llegaron a Calatayud fueron obligados a presenciar, como en tiempos que creían pasados, una ejecución pública. En medio de la plaza se había levantado un patíbulo. A un lado, formados militarmente, los soldados, falangistas y requetés. Al otro, no menos de 2.000 civiles de Calatayud y de otros pueblos de la comarca. Por un papel tirado en el suelo se enteran de que el que va a ser ajusticiado es Francisco Bueno Herrero, el Estirao, conocido socialista bilbilitano al que apresaron días antes en Sediles. El papel es una de las muchas octavillas repartidas para convocar a los bilbilitanos a la ejecución.


Una descarga cerrada de los fusiles del pelotón abatió al dirigente socialista. La sentencia se ha cumplido. Tras la ejecución, a ritmo de marchas militares, los vecinos de Ateca fueron obligados a desfilar por delante del reo, como espectáculo y escarmiento popular. También desfilaron centenares de señoritas de Ateca y varones que, en manifestación, habían venido a Calatayud. Las ovaciones al Ejército, los vivas a España y mueras a los traidores fueron enormes.


Después del desfile los vecinos de Ateca comprobaron horrorizados que el camión que transportaba a sus paisanos detenidos llegaba vacío. El viaje de retorno a Ateca se hizo en medio del silencio y el desconcierto. Nadie alberga dudas sobre cuál ha sido su destino. Al llegar, algunos se acercan a cumplir el penoso deber de informar a sus familias. Más tarde se supo que uno de los fusilados en el barranco de la Bartolina, el primer teniente de alcalde y vicepresidente de la UGT de Ateca, Antonio Alvaro, había conseguido arrastrarse malherido hasta la carretera y pedir ayuda en una casa. Nadie le auxilió, por miedo a las represalias. Tras 12 horas de agonía en soledad, un tiro de “gracia” a bocajarro acabó con su sufrimiento. Tenía 43 años. A día de hoy se ignora qué hicieron con sus restos.


La macabra historia era contada siempre en voz baja en las casas. El barranco de la Bartolina se fue convirtiendo en el mayor y el más activo cementerio de la comarca de Calatayud. Jamás se sabrá cuántos Republicanos de Ateca y de los restantes pueblos de la comarca hay enterrados en él, fueron innumerables los detenidos en cada población que jamás volvieron a sus casas. En Ateca se realizaron varias “acciones de limpieza” más, como el fusilamiento del alcalde, Agustín Ayerbe, el 29 de octubre. Tenía todos los números para ser asesinado pues había incomodado a muchos que no veían con buenos ojos su afán por deshacer las injusticias y llevar a cabo sus ideales republicanos y socialistas. Los últimos fusilamientos parece que se realizaron en el mes de noviembre.


Algunos pudieron huir, como Enrique Bendicho, alcalde de Ateca durante el primer bienio republicano tuvo que huir, posiblemente el 19 de julio de 1936, pero terminó en un campo de concentración francés, país donde falleció. El asesinato de su hijo por los fascistas fue su venganza por no haber encontrado al padre, algo de lo más habitual en aquel verano del 36 del “terror caliente”.


----------



## Egregio Prócer (21 May 2019)

Jajajaja follamomias de derechas y de izquierdas compitiendo por ver quién la tiene más grande.

Mientras tanto, seguiré generando cash a costa de votontos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 May 2019)

*Las MATANZAS de REPUBLICANOS por grupos paramilitares franquistas en Fuentesecas/Malva (Zamora) en 1936*

Recordamos a las víctimas de 2 matanzas llevadas a cabo en este día por los grupos paramilitares encargados de la represión en el partido judicial de Toro. En el sistema de turnos casi diarios establecido por los asesinos entre mediados de agosto y mediados de octubre de 1936, el 5 de agosto se acordó llevar a cabo acciones simultáneas en Fuentesecas y Malva. Del primer pueblo se ocuparía el grupo que tenía su centro de acción en Pozoantiguo (utilizando un camión de su harinera para los traslados y su cementerio para los asesinatos y enterramientos); de Malva, el grupo coordinado desde Toro por el teniente de la guardia civil Leónides Huidobro, cuyo destino habitual era el cementerio de la capital comarcal, donde las inscripciones eran más caóticas y resultan menos identificables.


En Fuentesecas, una pequeña localidad de menos de 400 habitantes, en la que ni siquiera había cambiado a corporación municipal tras las elecciones de febrero, los asesinados fueron 6, que Cándido Ruiz ha conseguido identificar en su libro La espiga cortada y el trigo limpio (2011) y que fueron 2 republicanos de izquierdas -el secretario del Ayuntamiento, *Avencio Pinilla Mateos*, de 31 años, fundador y presidente de la agrupación local Radical-Socialista en 1932, y su padre, *Elio Pinilla Herrero*, colono de 62 años, casado- y 4 afiliados a la Sociedad de Trabajadores de la Tierra: *Francisco Matilla Matilla*, jornalero de 43 años, casado y con 4 hijas; *Hermenegildo Sampedro Pérez*, labrador y representante de maquinaria agrícola, de 51 años; *Raimundo González Martínez*, jornalero de 31 años, casado; y *Secundino Álvarez Sastre*, jornalero de 39 años.


En el caso de Malva, un pueblo más grande (más de 800 habitantes), con mayor conflictividad, con una Sociedad de Profesiones y Oficios Varios con 30 afiliados y con una gestora municipal desde marzo de ese año, el número de víctimas fue, como mínimo, de 7, aunque los datos difieren de unas fuentes a otras. Según las Memorias de Malva, de Miguel Ángel Morillo Mateos (2011), que coinciden en este punto con nuestras fuentes orales, los asesinados fueron: *Ángel Masero Álvarez*, de 37 años, casado y sin hijos, natural de Chanos (Lubián), alcalde con el Frente Popular y secretario de la Sociedad de Profesiones y Oficios Varios; *Avelino Álvarez Álvarez*, de 29 años, soltero, teniente alcalde en la gestora del Frente Popular (en la foto del servicio militar); *Benjamín Pérez González*, de 43 años, casado y con 4 hijos (en la foto, con su esposa y uno de ellos), natural de Aspariegos, tío político de Avelino; los hermanos *Patrocinio* y *Frumencio Álvarez Vaquero*, de 28 y 26 años, solteros; *Agustín Vega Mateos*, de 26 años, soltero; *Francisco Sobradillo Gómez*, de 55 años, casado, natural de Valdetronco (Palencia), se cortó el cuello con una hoz cuando iba a ser detenido, por lo que fue curado de urgencia por el médico del pueblo antes de depositarlo, inconsciente y desangrándose, en el camión, en el que al parecer habría fallecido durante su traslado al cementerio de Toro, en el que los demás fueron asesinados.


Cándido Ruiz, en su obra ya citada, y basándose también en fuentes orales, añade a esta relación los nombres de *Antonio Cabezón Álvarez*, labrador de 62 años, *Elías Bragado Masero* (cuya edad desconocemos), *Florentino Calleja Lorenzo*, jornalero de 30 años, *Rafael Pérez Álvarez*, de 35 años y *Manuel Masero Domínguez*, de 30 años (los 3 primeros, al igual que Ángel Masero, Francisco Sobradillo, Frumencio Álvarez y Agustín Vega figuran entre los 30 afiliados a la Sociedad de Profesiones y Oficios.


----------



## Perchas (21 May 2019)

Tremendo testimonio, nuestro tio tuvo la suerte de ser fusilado por Company en el castillo de Montjuic, pero sufrio tres meses de miserias dentro del buque prision Urugüay, donde habia una sola letrina para 490 presos, las ratas eran como conejos, fue terrible, terrible.

PSOE, ERC, criminales soys criminales


----------



## ElCalvo (21 May 2019)

fredesvindo dijo:


> *Azaña*, primer *Presidente de la República*



Aquí dejé de leer...


----------



## bolsayladrillo (21 May 2019)

Especial en la secta y autobús de porremas


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 May 2019)

FORTUNATO AGUIRRE LUQUIN, alcalde REPUBLICANO de Estella, católico devoto y ANTIFASCISTA, Jeltzale, ASESINADO por criminales franquistas en 1936 en Pamplona

Fortunato Aguirre Luquin nació en Arellano, Navarra, en 1893. Ingresó a los 14 años en el noviciado de capuchinos de Estella, continuando los estudios de latín, filosofía, moral y cánones en Altsasu. No sintiendo vocación de religioso salió del noviciado A los 19 años para ejercer de maestro en Aberin, posteriormente en el Colegio Huarte de Pamplona, y empleándose en un comercio de Pamplona. Fue uno de los fundadores del CA Osasuna. Su vida política comenzó en Lecároz. Durante su permanencia en Pamplona perteneció al Partido Nacionalista Vasco, siendo colaborador asiduo en las actividades del Batzoki.


Posteriormente se estableció en Estella instalando un taller mecánico. Fue uno de los fundadores del C.D. Izarra (Estella) y también uno de los iniciadores de la recuperación del Baile de la Era. Contrajo matrimonio y tuvo una hija; viudo, casó con Elvira Aristizabal en 1929 con la que tendría 5 hijos. Era miembro del Napar Buru Batzar, la junta directiva del PNV en Navarra, presidida entonces por José Aguirre. También fue el fundador de la ikastola de Estella. Poco después, en 1931, tras ser proclamada la II República, fue elegido concejal y alcalde de la ciudad por el PNV. Fue un alcalde popular nombrado por unanimidad, por la mayoría de derecha y la minoría de izquierda. Presidió la Asamblea del Estatuto Vasco en el encuentro de alcaldes nacionalistas vascos de las provincias vasconavarras en Estella donde se elaboró el Estatuto de Estella de 1931. 


En el verano de 1934 presidió la Comisión de Alcaldes de Navarra. Con motivo de la rebelión de los alcaldes vascos contra las conculcaciones del Concierto Económico fue procesado en unión de 1.500 alcaldes más siendo separado del cargo por sentencia judicial y repuesto con el nuevo Gobierno del Frente Popular de Madrid. Su gestión municipal fue destacada: combatió el paro obrero, trazó las grandes vías de ensanche de la ciudad, construyó carreteras radiales y puentes, fomentó la cultura, mejoró la pavimentación.


En los meses anteriores a la sublevación militar que daría origen a la Guerra Civil tuvo conocimiento de las andanzas del gobernador militar de Navarra, el general Mola, e incluso de que en el monasterio de Iranzu había escondido un arsenal de armas y se llevaban a cabo reuniones entre los conspiradores, de lo cual avisó repetidamente al Gobierno de la República. También tuvo conocimiento de la reunión que, el 16 de julio de 1936, tuvo lugar en el monasterio de Irache entre el general Mola y el *general Batet*, general en jefe de la VI División Orgánica de Burgos, por iniciativa de este último, en la que trató de averiguar si Mola estaba implicado en la conspiración que se estaba preparando e incluso le pidió su palabra de honor de que no iba a sublevarse. Posteriormente Batet fue fusilado por los franquistas.


Aguirre llegaría a hablar por teléfono con el presidente del Gobierno, Santiago Casares Quiroga, el cual le ordenó que no hiciese nada. La persona que pasaba información tan detallada a Fortunato Aguirre era un taxista. Lo cuenta su hija Mirentxu: “Mi madre era quien nos contaba todo, siempre pensó que fue un taxista, un tal Arza, y también un militar Republicano. Mi hermana gemela y yo nacimos en noviembre de 1936, solo 2 meses después de que fusilaran a mi padre, y no guardamos recuerdo alguno. El taxista comunicaba al alcalde lo que escuchaba en los traslados de los mandos, cuando llevaba a los jefazos que se reunían en Iratxe. Fue el militar de ideología republicana quien detalló al regidor que el arsenal de armas escondido en Iranzu no era para el ejército, sino que para dar un golpe de Estado”.


Poco después tuvo lugar el levantamiento. Aguirre, alcalde de Lizarra fue apresado el mismo 18 de julio por los sublevados, por informar a las autoridades Republicanas de la inminente sublevación militar. Tras 72 días de prisión, al amanecer del 29 de septiembre de 1936 fue trasladado hasta Tajonar, en las cercanías de Pamplona por 3 personas, con una parada en Zirauki donde le subieron a otro vehículo. Después un sacerdote le confesó. Vestía su traje gris y gabardina, cuando los rebeldes fascistas le asesinaron junto a los muros del cementerio de Tajonar, Pamplona, de 2 tiros en la nuca, y le enterraron en secreto. Los restos quedaron en un campo, en el que la tumba estaba localizada gracias a un montón de piedras que el tractor respetaba. Su viuda, estaba embarazada de gemelas. Las hijas de Fortunato Aguirre recuperaron 58 años después los restos del padre y los llevaron al panteón familiar de Estella.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 May 2019)

*MADRID ARRASADO por los bombardeos aéreos nazis y la artillería franquista*
Madrid fue la primera gran ciudad europea de la historia bombardeada por la aviación. Durante la Guerra de España Madrid fue objetivo de ataques aéreos y de artillería pesada, ante lo que las autoridades Republicanas tomaron medidas para proteger a la población civil, emitiendo instrucciones y señalando refugios para resguardarse. A medida que las tropas rebeldes se acercaban se intensificaron los bombardeos sobre Madrid y sobre las poblaciones cercanas como Getafe, donde el bombardeo del 30 de octubre causaría la muerte de muchos niños. A principios de noviembre, cuando las tropas sublevadas llegaron a la Casa de Campo de Madrid los bombardeos de la aviación y la artillería pasaron a ser diarios.


El primer gran bombardeo tuvo lugar el 4 de noviembre, y a partir de ese mes, cuando la resistencia Republicana detuvo el ataque frontal fascista a Madrid en la Ciudad Universitaria, comenzaron los ataques masivos y metódicos contra la población civil para conseguir que se desmoralizara. “Destruiré Madrid antes que dejárselo a los marxistas”, declaró el general Franco. Sin embargo, la “intimidación por bombardeos aéreos”, como la llamó el general Kindelán, no surtió el efecto deseado sino que aumentó el deseo de resistir de los madrileños, muchos de los cuales que al principio eran indiferentes, comenzaron a odiar a los sublevados.


La destrucción del barrio de Argüelles, al oeste de la ciudad, seguía el plan de los rebeldes de entrar desde la Ciudad Universitaria, pero no debilitó las defensas. En el ataque al centro de Madrid donde se ubicaban ministerios, edificios oficiales, por cada supuesto objetivo estratégico se destruyeron o dañaron 99 inmuebles, viviendas, escuelas, teatros, etc. Los bombardeos seguían las doctrinas militares de Giulio Douhet, amedrentar y aterrorizar a la población civil hasta su desmoralización, planteando que las guerras no se ganaban sólo en el frente sino también en la retaguardia. Los alemanes aprendieron mucho de la guerra de España, y lo reprodujeron a mayor escala en Europa.


Muchos bombardeos fueron realizados por Junkers Ju 52 en escuadrillas de 3 aparatos, los madrileños los bautizaron como “las 3 viudas”. Se utilizaron bombas incendiarias, algunas cayeron sobre edificios históricos, como el 16 de noviembre sobre el Museo del Prado y la Biblioteca Nacional causando un gran escándalo internacional, obligando a plantearse el traslado de los principales cuadros a Valencia y los 630.000 volúmenes de sus sótanos. A partir de esa fecha se generalizaron los bombardeos nocturnos. Madrid era un caos, “los madrileños debían refugiarse cada poco tiempo en el Metro o en los portales, en medio del ruido de las explosiones y de las sirenas de ambulancias y bomberos”.


Los días 18 y 19 de noviembre de 1936 Madrid sufrió día y noche una durísima oleada de bombardeos, durante los cuales murieron 133 civiles. El cuerpo diplomático hizo pública una nota de protesta por los “bombardeos aéreos que causan numerosas víctimas indefensas en la población civil, mujeres y niños: “Fachadas en difícil equilibrio, boquetes a la altura de los pisos superiores, postes de luz derribados, socavones, raíles de tranvías retorcidos, edificios completamente hundidos, camas y muebles colgando de las casas, personas aplastadas..”. Los bombardeos continuaron en los meses siguientes, aunque a partir de enero de 1937 el bombardeo artillero desde la Casa de Campo predominó sobre el bombardeo aéreo. El año nuevo las fuerzas rebeldes bombardearon la Puerta del Sol con 12 obuses lanzados desde el cerro de Garabitas de la Casa de Campo.


Los arquitectos Enrique Bordes y Luis de Sobrón han plasmado en un mapa el “urbicidio” sangriento de Madrid. Se identifican al menos 1.600 de los más de 6.000 edificios dañados durante el asedio. Las áreas cercanas al frente, como Argüelles o Ciudad Universitaria fueron las más devastadas, igualmente puntos de importancia simbólica, como Cuatro Caminos, el ensanche de Salamanca, la avenida Ciudad de Barcelona, y La Gran Vía que pasó a llamarse popularmente la avenida de los obuses; uno de estos cayó cerca de la Puerta del Sol haciendo un socavón que llegó al Metro. Madrid, como Guernica y muchas otras localidades españolas, fue campo de ensayo para la Legión Cóndor de Hitler y la Aviación Legionaria de Mussolini, así como por los obuses disparados por el ejército fascista, que probaron distintos tipos de bombardeos y de proyectiles. “Se pensaba que el bombardeo sistemático sobre una ciudad provocaría su rápida rendición, y se demostró todo lo contrario”, afirma Enrique Bordes.


En abril de 1937, las autoridades republicanas dieron a conocer las cifras oficiales de los daños sufridos a causa de los bombardeos desde el 7 de noviembre de 1936. “Un total de 980 edificios, entre ellos 14 escuelas, 8 iglesias, 4 hospitales y 2 museos, habían sido dañados total o parcialmente. Habían muerto en el acto 907 personas 2.800 habían resultado heridas y 370 de ellas fallecerían después, 430 habían desaparecido. En estas cifras no se incluyen los destrozos ni los 214 muertos sufridos en los bombardeos aéreos de Tetuán de las Victorias y Puente de Vallecas. La cifra de fallecidos ascendía a 1.491”. El barrio de Madrid menos afectado fue el barrio de Salamanca, franco ordenó que no fuera bombardeado, allí se encontraban las casas de muchos que apoyaban la sublevación. Las víctimas en Madrid superarían las 2.000 personas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 May 2019)

*Los ASESINATOS de REPUBLICANOS por mercenarios franquistas en Ubrique (Cádiz)*

Los ediles del Ayuntamiento de Ubrique de la candidatura del Frente Popular entre febrero y julio de 1936, pertenecían a Unión Republicana, Izquierda Republicana y Agrupación Socialista. Lograron el 72,2% de los votos en las elecciones generales del 16 de febrero de 1936. Ubrique se mantuvo fiel al régimen constitucional durante una semana tras el golpe del 36. El comandante de la guardia civil, *Marceliano Ceballos* permaneció fiel a la República ocupando el mando militar de la localidad. Los miembros del Comité de Defensa del ayuntamiento actuaron en la práctica como la institución análoga al gobierno municipal en las circunstancias excepcionales de hacer frente a un golpe de Estado.


En su avance desde Cádiz los sublevados se dirigieron a Ubrique, puerta de la provincia de Málaga y punto clave para atacar Ronda. Tras vencer la resistencia de la población, Ubrique fue tomado por los fascistas el 27 de julio de 1936. Los ubriqueños Republicanos sufrieron distintas formas de represión, unos fueron fusilados; otros condenados a penas de cárcel tras consejos de guerra; otros, privados de sus bienes; otros, obligados al exilio. Los fusilados sin juicio previo fueron víctimas de la etapa de “terror caliente”, excepto el guardia civil Marceliano Ceballos, fusilado tras consejo de guerra sumarísimo. Los ediles ubriqueños fueron víctimas de la “justicia al revés”, quienes defendieron la legalidad fueron acusados de rebelión por quienes se habían rebelado contra la legalidad.


*Alfonso Yuste Ramíre*z, trabajador de la piel de Ubrique, sólo tenía 16 años cuando pereció bajo las balas del pelotón de fusilamiento; *Manuel Flores Núñez*, 20 años, fue abatido ante los ojos de su padre, el zapatero *Diego Flores Cruz*, quien suplicó inútilmente morir antes que su hijo; el delito de J*osé Bazán Viruéz*, de 33 años, fue ser concejal de Izquierda Republicana; al marroquinero, *Andrés García Fernández*, fundador de las Juventudes Socialistas de Ubrique, lo mataron con 34 años; *José Castro Blanco*, de 35 años, fue fusilado por fundar la Agrupación Socialista; *Juan Peña Rubiales*, 42 años, trabajaba en la huerta y vendía sus hortalizas; *José García Moreno* tenía 21 años, escribía coplas de carnaval; *Sebastián Flores Jiménez*, 40 años, profesional de la construcción; *José Gil Ruiz* y su mujer *Manuela Pardeza García*, ambos de 64 años, eran campesinos y fueron sacados del chozo donde vivían para su fusilamiento; *Francisco Moreno López*, de 47 años, huyó andando hasta Málaga, pero volvió poco después a su pueblo para encontrar la muerte; y *Antonio Gómez Frías*, de 42 años, era marroquinero y ayudaba a los analfabetos de la localidad.


Muchos detenidos eran asesinados en términos municipales de otros pueblos: en el cruce de Casas Viejas fueron fusilados 22 de Alcalá de los Gazules y Paterna, en las proximidades de Prado del Rey se mató a gente de Puerto Serrano y Villamartín, en Benamahoma a los de Grazalema y El Bosque. El cementerio de El Bosque es testimonio elocuente de este “peregrinaje represivo”: cinco fosas comunes excavadas a lo largo de la tapia del camposanto con víctimas procedentes de Ubrique, Grazalema, Benamahoma y Prado del Rey. José Vázquez Jiménez estuvo obligado por las circunstancias y amenazas de la guerra, a echar los cuerpos a una fosa común del cementerio de la vecina localidad de El Bosque, minutos después del fusilamiento.


Fue José quien décadas después contó a los familiares el lugar exacto dónde yacían sus seres queridos. No se comprende como después de tantos años, nadie, excepto las familias, se haya preocupado por darles un entierro digno. “No estamos buscando a los culpables, no queremos revancha, pero sí justicia para ellos, que dieron su vida por la libertad y la democracia o por pensar diferente”. Los recuerdos asaltaban a Inés Castro. Tenía 5 años cuando fusilaron a su padre. “En mi casa se pasó mucho, éramos 4 hermanos, y mi madre se quedó viuda con 31 años”.


En 2003 familiares del edil José Bazán Viruéz lograron su inhumación en la fosa común del cementerio de El Bosque donde estaba enterrado junto con otros 12 vecinos. Los 13 fueron enterrados dignamente en el cementerio ubriqueño el 5 de febrero de 2005. Familiares de otras víctimas reivindicaron en la apertura de una fosa común del cementerio de Ubrique, donde podrian estar los restos de Martín Blanco Peña y Pedro Jiménez Sánchez, miembros del Comité. En enero de 2004 otros familiares pidieron la localización de una fosa común en Benaocaz, donde podrian haber sido sepultados otros ubriqueños, como el alcalde Manuel Arenas. La Asociación de Familiares de Fusilados de la Sierra de Cádiz pidió un monolito de homenaje a las víctimas en el cementerio de Ubrique. El Ayuntamiento lo inauguró el 21 de enero de 2006. Figuran los nombres de 150 víctimas. Los restos, metidos en 13 cajas de madera, fueron depositados en 3 nichos y tapados con una lápida en la que se podía leer los nombres de los fusilados y una frase para el recuerdo: “El camino, la vida, la paloma, la paz, la palabra dueña de la libertad”. Allí, en unos pocos metros cuadrados, recuperaban la dignidad unos hombres y mujeres cuyas historias y tragedias habían caído en el olvido.


Los miembros del ayuntamiento y de los comités de defensa fusilados por los franquistas fueron: *Francisco Vallejo Canto*, Alcalde, Unión Republicana; –*Marcos León López*, teniente de alcalde, Presidente de la Agrupación Socialista; –*José Bazán Viruéz*, Gestor, Izquierda Republicana; –*Manuel Arenas Guerrero*, Gestor, Alcalde de lzquierda Republicana; –*Melchor Agüera Rojas*, Gestor, Unión Republicana; –*Andrés García Fernández*, Gestor, Agrupación Socialista; –*José Arenas Rubiales*, Alcalde, Republicano; –*Marceliano Ceballos González*, Jefe de la guardia civil; –*Pedro Jiménez Sanchez* Vocal de CNT; –*Martín Blanco Pena*, Vocal de UGT.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 May 2019)

*JOSÉ SARASA JUAN, maestro REPUBLICANO, FUSILADO en Huesca en 1936 por los franquistas, por «dejarse tutear por los niños»*

José Sarasa Juan (Almudévar, 19-III-1912), se había quedado huérfano de padre, Blas Sarasa Sesé, un labrador natural de la localidad pirenaica de Acín que se había casado en Almudévar (Huesca) con Matilde Juan Las. Su madre era conocida en la villa como Matilde de Casa Esteban y vivía con su hijo José, que no obstante, pasaba buena parte del año fuera del pueblo por su condición de maestro de escuela. José Sarasa, como el resto de los estudiantes que llegaron a dedicarse a la docencia, fue discípulo del maestro de la villa, don Andrés, que lograría evadirse del pueblo y refugiarse en Barcelona durante la guerra.


José Ingresó con 16 años de edad en la Escuela Normal de Magisterio de Huesca el 1 de junio de 1928. Concluyó los estudios con nota de aprobado, el 15 de junio de 1931 obteniendo el título de Maestro Elemental de Primera Enseñanza. Estuvo destinado como maestro interino en varios pueblos de la provincia de Huesca. Así, del 23 de noviembre de 1931 al 15 de febrero de 1932 ejerció en la Escuela Mixta de Villarreal de la Canal, pasando después a la Escuela de Niños n.º 2 de Zaidín. El 1 de agosto de 1933 ingresaba en la Caja de Reclutas de Huesca n.º 32. Reincorporado al magisterio, de febrero al 25 de noviembre de 1934 ejerció en una sección de la Escuela Graduada de Niños de Sariñena. El 12 de noviembre de ese año tomó finalmente posesión de la plaza en propiedad de la Escuela Nacional Unitaria de Peralta de Alcofea y allí empezó a dar clases el 26 de noviembre, con 40 alumnos matriculados.


Con las vacaciones de verano de 1936, José Sarasa abandonó Peralta y regresó a su pueblo para ayudar en las faenas del campo a su madre viuda. Detenido en su domicilio tras el golpe militar, ingresó en la prisión provincial de Huesca el 25 de julio. Temió lo peor cuando lo arrestaban y entregó a su madre el reloj de pulsera como recuerdo y símbolo de cariño. Casi un mes después, el 23 de agosto, aunque no consta en su expediente carcelario la fecha de salida, Sarasa Juan fue fusilado.


El 12 de diciembre de 1936, un informe del jefe de la Sección Administrativa de Primera Enseñanza acusaba a José Sarasa de estar afiliado al sindicato FETE-UGT. Otro informe de la Dirección General de Seguridad de Huesca de la División de Investigación Social 3.ª Brigada Móvil, referente a los maestros de la provincia de Huesca que eran simpatizantes o militantes de los partidos del Frente Popular, le acusaba de ser socialista. En el expediente incoado en su contra el 18 de junio de 1938 por la Comisión Depuradora del Magisterio Provincial de Huesca, el labrador y presidente de la comisión gestora municipal de Peralta de Alcofea, Francisco Calvo Solana, y el comandante de puesto de la Guardia Civil, Francisco Sánchez Blázquez, referían de forma gratuita de toda suerte de falsedades e infundios:


«… mala moralidad; mal maestro; carecer de celo profesional; competencia mediana; divulgar enseñanzas e ideales inmorales y de la extrema marxista; pertenecer a los partidos extremistas de izquierda y afines al Frente Popular; desarrollar un ambiente de excesivo libertinaje; vida familiar inmoral; no tener ninguna creencia religiosa; leer revistas pornográficas y «El Escolar»; no tener disciplina, ni respeto por él mismo, al dejarse tutear por los niños; ser individuo desaprensivo y libertino con exceso de juerguista; ausentarse con bastante frecuencia del pueblo; reflejar un partidismo por la vida alegre, siendo el gasto superior a la posición social que tenía y hacer alarde en público de tener enfermedades venéreas.


El 1 de agosto de 1938, según consta en su expediente de Educación, por acuerdo del gobernador civil se confirmó la suspensión de empleo y sueldo, «por ser afiliado de la Federación Nacional de Trabajadores de la Enseñanza». Para entonces, José Sarasa ya llevaba 2 años fusilado.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2019)

*En el caserío de Pikoketa (Gipuzkoa), elementos franquistas FUSILARON extrajudicialmente a 13 jóvenes REPUBLICANOS en agosto de 1936*

Desde varias posiciones en las Peñas de Aya y la loma de Pikoketa, una veintena de jóvenes milicianos republicanos y algunos carabineros defendían Irún de las tropas fascistas sublevadas, que llegaban desde Lesaca por el collado de Aritxulegui hasta Oiartzun. Según el informe firmado por el Dr. Fco. Etxeberria Gabilondo, Presidente del Departamento de Antropología de la *Sociedad de Ciencias Aranzadi*, y de conformidad con los datos aportados por Iñaki Egaña, el coronel Solchaga, jefe de las fuerzas insurrectas, que había recibido refuerzos y nuevas piezas de artillería, ordenó el inicio de la ofensiva fascista con todos los efectivos. La captura de esta avanzadilla republicana fue realizada por el coronel Joaquín Ortíz de Záratea.


Esa mañana del 11 de agosto, varias ráfagas de metralleta de las tropas fascistas surgieron de entre la niebla. Los milicianos eran jóvenes, plenos de entusiasmo, pero ingenuos y ajenos al cruel arte de la guerra al que se veían fatalmente convocados. La columna franquista tomó por sorpresa el caserío, hizo prisioneros a todos los defensores, y pocas horas después, por orden del coronel Beorlegui, fusilaron a todos contra las mismas paredes del caserío, sin juicio alguno.


Eran 9 jóvenes voluntarios, el mayor de los cuales tenía 25 años y el menor 17 todos de filiación comunista, menos Víctor Genua que pertenecía al PNV, y 4 carabineros. Sellaron su compromiso revolucionario y los agentes, su lealtad Republicana. Las víctimas fueron las siguientes:


*Mertxe López Cotarel*o, nacida en 1919, hija de Remigio y Jacinta, tenía 3 hermanos. Responsable comunista del trabajo entre las mujeres jóvenes. –*Pilar Vallés Vicuña*, nacida en 1918 en Boquiñena (Zaragoza), hija de Manuel y Ángela, 4 hermanos. Escolarizada. –*José María Arruti Idiakez*, nacido en 1917, en Cestona, hijo de Francisco y Clemencia, 5 hermanos. Era cocinero en el balneario de Cestona. –*Victor Genua Montiano*, nacido en 1910 en Irún, hijo de Antonio y Verónica, familia de trabajadores, 3 hermanos. –*Jesús López Casado*, hijo de Miguel y Felisa. –*Agapito Domínguez Taguada*, nacido en 1913, hijo de Juan y Juana. Era ebanista, había pasado por la cárcel por los sucesos de Octubre de 1934. –*Bernardo Usabiaga Jáuregui*, nacido en 1918, hijo de Miguel y Dominica, 4 hermanos. Era perito mercantil, miembro también del sindicato estudiantil de izquierdas, FUE. –*Manuel Justo Alberdi*, nacido en 1914, hijo de Domingo y Apolonia, 7 hermanos, era pastelero. –*Miguel López Pascual*, nacido en 1897 en Huete (Cuenca). Los carabineros fueron: *Vicente Argote*, nacido en 1897. –*Agustín Miguel Bermejo*, nacido en 1896 en Zugarramurdi, hijo de Valentin y Gregoria –*Félix Luz Echeverría*, nacido en 1908. –*Angel Braña López*.


Hubo 2 supervivientes, Patxi Arocena y Alejandro Colina que se escondió en un matorral. Cuando este escapó a Irún, de donde provenían la mayoría de los milicianos, lo contó todo causando gran conmoción, por la juventud de los asesinados y por la presencia de las 2 chicas, Mercedes y Pilar. Eran los primeros días de la guerra que no había mostrado su crueldad, fue el primer ejemplo dramático de lo que traería después.


Los Republicanos iruneses sabían donde estaba la fosa común, siempre miraron clandestinamente y con dolor hacia aquel robledal que los cobijaba. Tras la muerte de franco, los familiares de los asesinados quisieron rendirles homenaje y dar dignidad a su memoria: Localizaron la fosa, allí estaban los huesos, monedas, ropas, los zapatos de las chicas. Sobre la misma fosa colocaron un monolito cúbico de piedra caliza con una inscripción y el anagrama de un “lauburu”. El ayuntamiento de Irun cedió un panteón en su cementerio, donde depositar los restos y rendirles honor; allí figuran inscritos los nombres de 14 asesinados. Este es el lugar de las flores cada 11 de agosto. Ambos monumentos *AQUÍ*.


Una investigación posterior permitió saber que hubo 18 fusilados. Se desconoce quiénes fueron esos otros 4 muertos anónimos, eran los primeros días de la guerra, había muchos voluntarios, mineros asturianos, brigadistas internacionales. Nunca se sabrá su identidad. Pero, igual que los jóvenes milicianos y los fieles carabineros Republicanos, ellos, que permanecieron también largos años en el olvido, merecen formar parte de nuestra memoria. Todos los años, el primer domingo de noviembre se celebra un sencillo homenaje de recuerdo en el mismo lugar, el alto de Pikoketa.


En Pikoketa, aquellos muchachos defendían la República, el régimen legal y democráticamente constituido. Ante el golpe militar no dudaron en levantarse y exponer su vida para defender la democracia amenazada, el país que era suyo. Ese es el tesoro que encierran las fosas, el ejemplo de la memoria resistente, el de todos los que entregaron su vida por la libertad. Constituye un monumento de la memoria heroica de un pueblo, necesaria para recordar e interiorizar las mejores gestas, para emularlas. Fue justo defender la República hasta el fin.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2019)

*CRÍMENES franquistas contra la corporación municipal REPUBLICANA de Ponferrada en 1936*

La instalación de la Minero Siderúrgica de Ponferrada, la Fábrica de Cementos Cosmos, y las empresas aledañas surgidas, provocaron la expansión de la clase obrera. Ponferrada era el municipio más grande e influyente de toda la Comarca. En los años 20 se gestó un sindicalismo socialista que se extendió por todo el Bierzo. El Frente Popular obtuvo algo más de la mitad de los votos en las elecciones de febrero de 1936, cuando la población era de 10.785 habitantes. El Gobernador civil de la provincia, Emilio Francés, ordenó la sustitución del Ayuntamiento por una Comisión Gestora. El alcalde de la nueva corporación fue *Juan García Arias*.


Cuando el 18 de julio ocurrió el golpe fascista, el Alcalde nombró Delegados de Orden público a personas influyentes de la izquierda local para controlar a los grupos de sindicalistas armados. El 20 de julio comenzaron los tiroteos entre la guardia civil y los mineros, dejando un balance final de 14 heridos entre los guardia civiles y 25 fallecidos entre los resistentes. El día 21, tropas rebeldes procedentes de Galicia entraron en Ponferrada, lo que provocó la huida de los mineros. Comenzó la represión, las condenas a muerte y las desapariciones forzadas ejercieron de medidas de control de la población. En Ponferrada los franquistas cometieron más de 200 asesinatos extrajudiciales, y provocaron un gran número de desapariciones forzadas, generando un gran número de fosas comunes en el territorio. Los sublevados ejecutaron a las siguientes personas de la la corporación municipal Republicana:


*Juan García Arias*, alcalde REPUBLICANO de Ponferrada, fusilado en 1936 como se describe *AQUÍ*.


*Ricardo González García*, natural de Sisterna (Oviedo), 28 años, casado, agente comercial, afiliado a Izquierda Republicana. Detenido el día 21, cuando los militares dominaron la ciudad y trasladado a la cárcel provincial de León. Hubo testigos que demostraron la nula participación de Ricardo en los enfrentamientos armados en la ciudad. El 26 de agosto de 1936 fue sometido a consejo de guerra y condenado a muerte bajo el delito de Traición. Fue fusilado en el Campo de tiro de Puente Castro a las 6 de la mañana del 2 de septiembre de 1936, junto con otros tres vecinos más de Ponferrada, el médico y también concejal del Ayuntamiento *Carlos Garzón Merayo*, el concejal *Francisco Sánchez Rodríguez*, y *Francisco Fernández Escudero*.


*Arturo Pita Pérez*, natural de Ponferrada, donde nació en 1907. Casado con hijos. Era electricista y era presidente del Sindicato de Profesiones y Oficios Varios del Bierzo de UGT. En 1934 estuvo sometido a 2 procedimientos judiciales derivados de su acción sindical y política. Fue elegido Síndico de la Comisión Gestora el 18 de abril de 1936. El día 21 fue herido en la calle, siendo detenido por la guardia civil. Trasladado a León, fue juzgado por la vía rápida, condenado a muerte y fusilado junto al Alcalde de la ciudad y el Teniente de Asalto Alejandro García Menéndez en el campo de tiro de Puente Castro al amanecer del 30 de julio.


*Francisco Sánchez Rodríguez*, nacido en 1901 en Valencia do Sil. Casado, industrial, afiliado a Unión republicana. Fue concejal del Ayuntamiento de Ponferrada en 1931, primer Teniente de Alcalde en 1932, volvió a ser nombrado en abril de 1936 para la Comisión Gestora designada por el Frente Popular. Cuando estalló el golpe, se refugió en su domicilio junto a su mujer e hijos, pero el 21 de julio huyó a Toral de Merayo donde fue detenido por la guardia civil. En agosto, fue enviado a León, sometido a consejo de guerra acusado de alta Traición, condenado a muerte, y fusilado como se refiere más arriba.


*Carlos Garzón Merayo*. Nació en Madrid en 897, vecino de Ponferrada desde los años 20, era uno de los médicos de la ciudad, y dirigente principal de Izquierda Republicana. Había sido una persona activa en la política municipal desde hacía tiempo. En 1931 formó parte de la 2ª corporación municipal Republicana, miembro de la Comisión Gestora y primer Alcalde en abril de 1936 aunque dimitió por enfermedad, continuó como concejal. Los rebeldes le detuvieron por sus ideas políticas. Fue trasladado a León, acusado de traición a la Patria, sometido a Consejo de guerra y fusilado como se refiere anteriormente.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2019)

*TERROR franquista contra los REPUBLICANOS de Soria durante la guerra de España. Parte 1: La REPRESIÓN*

En Soria no hubo guerra. Los Republicanos sorianos, desarmados e inermes, nada pudieron hacer para oponerse a la sublevación. *Fueron exterminados* casi 600 Republicanos aceptando estoicamente su imprevisible destino. La represión en Soria fue sistemática y fríamente calculada. Casi todos los fusilados pasaron antes por las cárceles de Soria, Agreda, Almazán, El Burgo de Osma, Berlanga, etc., y de ellas no pudieron ser extraídos por incontrolados: Las órdenes de ejecución salían de los centros de poder.


El 22 de julio todo cambió súbitamente y empezó a correr la sangre de inocentes Republicanos, que mantuvieron una actitud digna, de rechazo y de repulsa, hacia la represión. Para quienes no se subieron al carro del vencedor se impuso deliberadamente el miedo, la crueldad, el terror el odio, buscando el aplastamiento de la clase obrera y el aniquilamiento de toda oposición a la sublevación y al régimen fascista. Dentro de la clase trabajadora, los ferroviarios y los maestros fueron el blanco preferido. Aunque las cárceles se llenaban, iban quedando huecos para otros infortunados a medida que se sucedían los fusilamientos. Agosto fue el mes negro de la Guerra Civil en Soria, aunque los fusilamientos continuaron hasta las navidades. Luego vendrían las sacas de los prisioneros de Sigüenza.


Los responsables de la represión eran las ‘fuerzas vivas”: propietarios, profesiones liberales y comerciantes, algunos se enriquecieron rápidamente con negocios fáciles y manejos de influencias. Aunque todos habían pasado por escuelas de “pago” y ninguno había padecido hambre o sufrido persecuciones, tuvieron una influencia determinante en la represión. Ignoraron la piedad, pudo más el fanatismo y el odio, no consideraron que los condenados “a dedo”, no eran personas violentas ni hablan cometido delito alguno. El gobernador civil de Soria, de triste recuerdo, Enrique Casado, fue el máximo responsable de la represión, junto a su comité de asesores, Saturnino Ridruejo, Alfonso de Velasco, un registrador de la propiedad llamado Quiroga, un ingeniero de montes apellidado Monzón, Marrón, el director del banco Hispano y un tal Martínez.


El exterminio de Sindicalistas, Socialistas, Republicanos y simplemente liberales, fue masivo. Por no ir a misa o leer periódicos republicanos de izquierda, o estar enemistados con el cacique de turno. En muchos pueblos, la intervención o pasividad del cura fue determinante. Algunas jóvenes, Soledad Pesquera, con 16 años, la señorita Hernández (su hermano Víctor estaba en la cárcel) y 2 peluqueras, desde entonces conocidas como “las Pelonas”, fueron rapadas al cero y obligadas a presentarse diariamente en el Gobierno Civil, siendo objeto de mofa y escarnio durante el trayecto por los patriotas cristianos. También se usó el aceite de ricino en numerosas ocasiones. Los familiares de los fusilados tenían prohibido vestir luto.


Cuando los familiares de los presos iban a visitarles a la cárcel se encontraban a veces con una angustiosa sorpresa: Su esposo, hijo o hermano, ha sido “trasladado”, sin añadir ningún dato más. La noticia escueta del “traslado” significaba la confirmación de la ejecución del preso. Por el Collado de Soria pasaba con frecuencia una camioneta llamada “la Cordera” camino de la cárcel o de regreso cargada de presos para fusilar. Llevaba como adorno un corderito en el tapón del radiador, y en los laterales sendas calaveras pintadas.


Se fusilaba en cualquier sitio, al borde de las carreteras preferentemente y cerca de algún pueblo, avisando después, aunque no siempre, a los vecinos para que los enterraran. Más de una vez se dijo: “y si no los enterráis, mejor; que se los coman los perros”. Hubo lugares en los que los fusilamientos fueron constantes y repetidos. Así en Soria, la Venta de Valcorba y sus alrededores, los llanos de Chavaler, el cementerio de Las Casas y el cementerio de la capital. En la Venta de Valcorba, los sepultureros, algún alguacil y un bombero se encontraron a 9 personas con las cabezas machacadas.


En la provincia, fueron lugares predilectos para los fusilamientos, la Cuesta del Temeroso, el llamado llano de la muerte de Bayubas de Abajo y un lugar cerca de Calatañazor. donde en solo día fueron fusilados alrededor de una docena de personas. El lugar que bate el récord fueron las “Matas de Lubia”, donde entre sorianos y prisioneros de Sigüenza, descansan varios cientos de personas, entre ellas algunas mujeres. “Hoy hemos toreado 32 becerros y una novilla”, dijo un bárbaro, a la puerta del Casino de la Amistad.


Tras la victoria fascista, siguió una represión inmisericorde, fría, calculada, sistemática. Según José Miguel Naveros, entre abril de 1.939 y 1.945 perecieron más de 200.000 Republicanos Españoles, víctimas de los consejos de guerra y de los campos de concentración, sin contar los muchos miles que fueron ejecutados sin juicio.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2019)

*TERROR franquista contra los REPUBLICANOS de Soria durante la guerra de España. Parte 2: Los CRÍMENES*

Las matanzas de Republicanos por los rebeldes franquistas fueron un espeluznante mosaico de horrores, como los terribles asesinatos de *Abundio Andaluz Garrido*, de* los maestros en Cobertelada*, y del *doctor Gaya* y sus compañeros arrojados a la *Fosa de los Ilustres*. La tragedia de la familia de *Aurelio Bourgeal* se incrementó cuando también fue fusilado más tarde *su hijo*, quedó sólo una hija.


Una crueldad fue el asesinato de don *Eusebio Alonso*, alcalde secretario de Vinuesa, ejecutado casi a los 80 años. La esposa de *Castiella*, jefe de Correos de Soria, estaba embarazada cuando acudía angustiada al Gobierno Civil para pedir clemencia por su marido detenido. Fue fusilado y la esposa y 3 hijos, 2 varones y una niña, de 13, 10 y 7 años de edad fueron desterrados a Molinos. Cuando sacaron a los *hermanos Molina* de la cárcel para ser fusilados, solo pidieron que les permitieran dar un abrazo de despedida a sus padres, pero no se lo permitieron. Fueron fusilados en el cementerio de Molinos.


Unos 30 militantes de la CNT fueron fusilados, entre ellos *“El Manguillo”*, *Arsenio Martínez*, *Tomas Cué*, *Fermín González*, *Antonio Lafuente*, *Manuel Blanco*, *José Andrés*, *Ramón Vinuesa*, *José Sillero*, *Miguel Pérez*, *Tomás Álvarez*, *José María Ablonil*, *Juan Arenas*, *Aquilino*, *Ramón Cotillas*, *Segundo Velasco*, *Cayo B. G.* (conserje del local de la CNT), la comadrona *Constantina Alcoceba*, *8 trabajadores* del pantano de La Muedra, *3 cenetistas* oriundos de Logroño, y el médico de Almarza, *Herminio Guajardo*, anarquista, humanista desinteresado, amigo de los pobres, que huyó a Segoviela y a los pocos días volvió a Soria, entregándose. Fue fusilado y está enterrado en Calatañazor, con los maestros *Buill* y *Soria*.


No volvió salir de casa el resto de su vida la madre de *Adolfo Morales*, socialista fusilado con el también socialista *Silverio Lumbreras* y *alguien más* en la Riba de Escalote. *Pío Alfonso*, conocido por su ingenuidad y locuacidad se encontraba tomando una cerveza en el bar Plus Ultra de Soria cuando fue detenido, llevado al Puente Hinojosa y fusilado quedando colgado con medio cuerpo fuera. El alcalde de Almarza, *Esteban el herrero* de mas de 60 años de edad, fue detenido y a las pocas semanas murió en la cárcel de Soria quebrantada su salud por las angustias y sufrimientos. En los llanos de Chavaler fueron fusiladas una tarde *una docena de personas*.


El director del centro penitenciario de Soria certificó el traslado de los 16 Republicanos: *Miguel Ruiz de Pablo*, *Florencio Borobio Gil*, *Salomón Ortega Sebastián*, *Ramón Vinuesa García*, *Miguel Pérez del Campo*, *José Sillero Lerma*, *Pablo Ormiz y Beltrán*, *Faustino Moreno Martínez*, *Teófilo San Nicolás Barrero*, *Manuel Vargas del Valle*, *Manuel Ramos Rodríguez*, *Félix Iglesias García*, *Rafael Sarnpere Bellido*, *Antonio Uriel Díez*, *Fortunato Pérez Noblejas*, *Saturnino Castiella Castillo*, que se encontraban recluidos en la prisión preventiva celular de El Burgo de Osma. Todos fueron entregados a la guardia civil el 1 de septiembre de 1936 para comparecer ante el juez instructor en Almazán. No llegaron a Almazán, fueron fusilados ese mismo día en Bayubas de Abajo, cerca del Puente Ullán.


En Montenegro de Cameros, en los primeros días del golpe fusilaron a *9 personas*, vecinos de los pueblecitos del contorno en la cuneta del confín Soria-Logroño. Dos de las víctimas eran padre e hijo que murieron atados codo con codo. Los fusileros pidieron a los vecinos que los enterraran. Uno de los predestinados consiguió huir y regresó a su casa días después. Su propia esposa, atemorizada por las presiones y amenazas sufridas, lo denunció siendo detenido y *fusilado en el acto*.


En Mazalvete, *2 hermanos solteros*, fueron detenidos por falangistas en su domicilio, en presencia de su madre. Llevados al Gobierno Civil en Soria, fueron fusilados al día siguiente en el cementerio de Las Casas; su madre llegó a Soria para pedir clemencia, pero ya se había consumado el crímen. Don *José Tabernero Bullón*, maestro de Molinos de Razón fue acusado de haber destrozado un crucifijo. Huyó a Logroño, pero volvió para entregarse y demostrar que el crucifijo estaba cuidadosamente guardado en un armario de la escuela. Fue detenido y fusilado por 2 falangistas en Ausejo de la Sierra, junto con 2 personas de Abejar.


Don *Fernando Romero* y su hijo *Antonio*, fueron detenidos en Covaleda y fusilados en la Venta de Valcorba. *Un vecino* de Oteruelos se refugió en Covaleda, pero fue detenido y por la noche fusilado a fas afueras del pueblo. *Juan Arenas*, de Soria, fue detenido por falangistas el 15 de agosto en Pozalmuro, cuando estaba segando, y encerrado durante 8 días en los calabozos del Gobierno Civil. Detuvieron también en casa de su suegra a *Timoteo Valero*. Una noche, los 2 infortunados, atados de pies y manos fueron introducidos en una camioneta y nada más pasar Los Rábanos fueron asesinados. Algunos vecinos, enterraron a las víctimas. *El hermano* de Juan Arenas fue fusilado 8 días más tarde en la carretera de Portelárbol.


En el mes de agosto fueron extraídas de la cárcel de Soria 16 personas para ser ingresadas en la Prisión de Almazán. Al llegar a las Matas de Lubia, *14 fueron fusiladas*. La familia de *Miguel Rana Iglesias*, en Baraona, fue aniquilada, fusilados sus 4 hermanos, 4 sobrinos y 10 primos; además fue fusilado un retrasado mental, *Félix Iglesias* que nada tenía que ver con aquella familia y nada sabía de política, un señor apellidado *Caballero*, el maestro del pueblo y varios más, entre ellos *Cándido Salces*. Este quedó con vida y logró llegar hasta una caseta de camineros. Descubierto o denunciado fue detenido y fusilado definitivamente.


El 16 de Octubre de 1936 llegaron a Soria en varias tandas unos 700 presos de la *batalla de Sigüenza*. A final de noviembre desaparecieron 30 presos. Otros 30 seleccionados para trabajar en Burgos no llegaron nunca. Días mas tarde fusilaron a otros 30. Estas operaciones se repitieron hasta que no quedaron mas que 175 prisioneros.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2019)

*La dignidad del maestro LIBERTARIO, FRANCISCO PORTALES SIRGADO, ASESINADO de una paliza por criminales franquistas en Valladolid en 1941*

María Luisa pudo por fin encontrar los restos de su bisabuelo 82 años después del golpe rebelde fascista. Llevaba más de un año dando palos de ciego, preguntando en puertas equivocadas, rastreando en archivos de media España y persiguiendo rastros incompletos: «En mayo de 2017, visitando el cementerio de Zahínos, municipio de la provincia de Badajoz, vi la lápida de mi bisabuela, Luisa, pero no estaba la de él. Pregunté y me dijeron que lo habían matado después de la Guerra, cuando iba en una cuerda de presos en Guadalajara. Pero otros me decían que murió en Valladolid. Y comencé a buscar». 


El bisabuelo Francisco no era un hombre que pasara desapercibido. Nacido el 10 de mayo de 1871 en Zahínos, había recibido de sus padres la vocación por la enseñanza, que comenzó a ejercer como interino en la escuela de su pueblo, pero también el compromiso político. Como recuerda el Grupo de Memoria Histórica de la CNT de Valladolid, que ha reconstruido su biografía, fue elegido concejal en 1902 y 1906 y ejerció la Alcaldía en dos ocasiones, en 1909 y entre enero de 1910 y diciembre de 1911. También tuvo tiempo de participar en la creación de la Sociedad Civil ‘El Progreso’, fundada en 1902, y de ejercer la vicepresidencia en su junta directiva.


Padre de 14 hijos –no todos llegarían a la edad adulta–, les inculcó sus ideales progresistas y libertarios al tiempo que ejercía la docencia como maestro nacional en Santas Martas (León), Sesnández de Tábara (Zamora) y, finalmente, en Guadalajara, donde le sorprendió el estallido de la Guerra Civil. Una de sus hijas, Suceso Portales Casamar, afiliada a la CNT desde 1934, participó en la fundación de Mujeres Libres. Francisco se afilió al sindicato único de enseñanza de CNT a finales de julio de 1936 ￼y a la FAI en octubre de 1938, en plena contienda, y participó al lado de las autoridades republicanas hasta la definitiva caída de Guadalajara, el 28 de marzo de 1939, en manos de las tropas franquistas.


Por eso no pudo escapar. Desde la prisión de Brihuega fue conducido a la de la capital guadalajareña. Sometido, en mayo de 1940, a un implacable Consejo de Guerra, argumentos como haberle visto con un gorro anarquista fueron suficientes para condenarle a 20 años y un día de prisión por el delito de «auxilio a la rebelión». Un mes más tarde, el Ministerio de Educación ratificaba su separación definitiva de la profesión. Al menos le conmutaron la pena por la de 12 años y un día. El 10 de marzo de 1941 se ordenó su traslado a la colonia penitenciaria de la Isla de San Simón, frente a la ría de Vigo, junto a otros 5 presos.


Pero en la prisión vallisoletana donde ingresó como preso en tránsito, varios guardias le propinaron una brutal paliza por enseñar a leer a otros presos. Era el 18 de marzo de 1941. Falleció ese mismo día a las 3 de la madrugada. Sus restos fueron depositados en la fosa de los pobres del cementerio municipal de El Carmen. Y a continuación, el silencio y el silencio. Su bisnieta, María Luisa Hernández Portales, vino a Valladolid con un ramo de flores y una doble petición para el Ayuntamiento: exhumar sus restos para darles una sepultura digna y colocar una placa conmemorativa en la antigua Cárcel Nueva en homenaje a las víctimas del Franquismo.


Una demanda interpuesta ante el Juzgado de Instrucción solicitando la exhumación de los restos de su bisabuelo fue sobreseída y archivada. Lejos de arredrarse, María Luisa sigue fiel a su cometido y está siendo apoyada por el Grupo de Memoria Histórica de la CNT vallisoletana, aprovechando las actuaciones que el consistorio vallisoletano, por medio de la ARMH, está realizando en el cementerio de El Carmen. María Luisa ha recurrido también a la justicia argentina. Dice que no se rendirá, que removerá lo que sea necesario para restañar la dignidad herida de su bisabuelo, el maestro libertario.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2019)

*JUAN ANTONIO GAYA TOVAR, médico, REPUBLICANO, asesinado por delincuentes franquistas en Soria en 1936: La FOSA de los ILUSTRES*

Juan Antonio Gaya Tovar nació en Tardelcuende (Soria) en 1876, pertenecía a la burguesía ilustrada. Ejerció como médico rural en la provincia de Soria, y a partir de 1920 en la capital donde se trasladó con sus hijos Benito, Juan Antonio y Amparo. Allí fue también fue profesor de gimnasia del Instituto de enseñanza secundaria, presidente del Colegio de Médicos y cofundador del diario La Voz de Soria. Fue concejal en el ayuntamiento de Soria durante la década de 1920. Miembro del Partido Republicano Radical Socialista y después de Unión Republicana, y compromisario para la elección de Presidente de la República en abril de 1936.


Su formación humanística y su inquietud intelectual, le llevaron a interesarse por los problemas de la sociedad española desinteresadamente. Su sentido de la ética y de la justicia no estaban conformes con una situación social de carácter regresivo, sentía las exigencias de actualizar las estructuras socio-económicas y culturales estancadas desde hacía decenas de años. Gaya no era un revolucionario, sino un Republicano reformista que creía en avanzar por cauces legales, respetando los intereses legítimos, para conseguir una España más justa, más progresiva, más solidaria.


Con el golpe fascista de julio de 1936, los requetés tomaron Soria el 21 por la tarde. El gobernador Alvajar y el diputado Artigas huyeron a Madrid. Gaya permaneció hasta el último momento al lado de las instituciones Republicanas. Asistió a la última reunión en el Gobierno Civil, ya prácticamente perdida la última oportunidad de resistir, con el corazón atenazado por el dolor de ver cómo una obra positiva y una esperanza cierta de regeneración iban a desaparecer por la sinrazón de la fuerza. El teniente coronel de la guardia civil Ignacio Muga controlaba la plaza. El 22 de julio de 1936 el doctor Gaya fue reclamado para atender a un herido, fue delatado, detenido y trasladado al Cuartel de Santa Clara, y el 1 de agosto a la prisión provincial.


Al tiempo irrumpieron un grupo de requetés gritando ¡Viva Cristo Rey! en el domicilio del doctor Gaya, donde se encontraba su esposa, un hijo paralítico y su hija Amparo, joven estudiante de bachillerato. Registraron violentamente el domicilio, arrojaron muebles a la calle, destrozaron otros, insultaron groseramente al joven incapacitado y a las 2 mujeres. Sus vecinos, el profesor de francés Alfredo Gómez y su esposa, profesora de Magisterio, doña Manolita Asenjo, religiosos y derechistas, pidieron inútilmente de rodillas a los fascistas que cesaran los destrozos, jurando que la familia avasallada era digna del mayor respeto.


Aunque fue liberado provisionalmente, un día después, la noche del 16 de agosto de 1936 fue de nuevo arrestado. En el violento zarandeo al doctor se le cayeron las gafas. Al reclamarlas, quien fuera alumno suyo en el instituto le espetó: «Sepa, profesor, que a donde va no las necesita». Gaya rebuscó en su bolsillo un documento que le exoneraba de responsabilidades. De nada le sirvió mostrarlo. De madrugada los camisas azules lo subieron junto a otros detenidos a una camioneta que rápidamente los dejó en las tapias del cementerio del Espino. Allí *Juan Antonio Gaya* fue fusilado sin juicio previo.


Junto a Gaya fueron asesinados *Aurelio Bourgeal Vázquez*, 64 años, casado y con 4 hijos, jefe de Telégrafos, Republicano no adscrito a ningún partido. *Anastasio Vitoria García*, 53 años, casado y con 3 hijos, alcalde de Ágreda, conocido abogado, pertenecía a Unión Republicana. *Manuel Blanco Sampedro*, 29 años, casado y padre de los artistas Reden y Ulises Blanco; fotógrafo y director del periódico anarquista ‘Trabajo’. Militaba en la CNT. *Jesús Chicote de Pablo*, 31 años, practicante, vicepresidente del PSOE, vocal de la Junta de la Casa del Pueblo; presidente de la Agrupación de Oficios Varios de UGT. *Nicasio Nájera Blanco*, ferroviario de 28 años y *Joaquín Ranz Borjad*, delegado de hacienda de 41 años. Los cuerpos de todos ellos fueron arrojados a la “*FOSA* común de *LOS ILUSTRES*”. En ella siguen, sin exhumar, sin recibir digna sepultura.


Después de asesinado, en 1937 los franquistas declararon a Gaya incurso de responsabilidades políticas. Los bienes de su familia fueron embargados y se le impuso una multa de 7000 pesetas, cuyo abono se realizó malvendiendo instrumental médico y alhajas familiares. Juan Antonio Gaya Tovar, un hombre machadianamente bueno, era padre del historiador y escritor, el ilustre Juan Antonio Gaya Nuño, autor del mejor libro escrito sobre Soria y todavía no superado, y del lingüista Benito Gaya Nuño.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2019)

*MANUEL ALONSO ZAPATA, maestro ejemplar, defensor de la ESCUELA REPUBLICANA, los franquistas le ASESINARON en ÁVILA en 1936*

Manuel Alonso Zapata nació en Yegen (Granada) en 1893. Estudió magisterio en la Escuela Normal de Granada. Entre 1914 y 1918 ejerció de maestro en pueblos de la provincia, Bubión, Sorvilán, trasladándose posteriormente a Madrid al Grupo Escolar “Bailén”. Fue becado en 2 ocasiones por la Junta de Ampliación de Estudios: En 1921, para visitar durante 2 meses establecimientos escolares de Francia, Bélgica y Suiza y en 1925, para estudiar las “Escuelas Nuevas” de Alemania, Francia, Suiza y Austria y asistir al III Congreso Internacional de estas escuelas celebrado en Heidelberg y al curso de vacaciones del Instituto J.J. Rousseau que tuvo lugar en Ginebra en el mes de agosto del mismo año.


Con un grupo de maestros participó en la realización de la experiencia pedagógica del Grupo Escolar Cervantes, dirigida por don Ángel Llorca, que tenía la misión de llevar a la Escuela Pública la línea de la Institución Libre de Enseñanza y todo el movimiento de la Escuela Nueva. En 1926 ganó las oposiciones como director del Grupo Escolar “Menéndez Pelayo” y posteriormente del “Montesinos” en 1932. En 1933 obtuvo plaza en las oposiciones de Direcciones de Grupos Escolares y fue nombrado director del Grupo Escolar Nicolás Salmerón de Madrid. En 1930 publicó el libro La escuela unitaria, conocía muy bien la problemática de la escuela y del maestro rural y luchó toda su vida desde la política y el Sindicato FETE–UGT por su mejora.


En 1920 se inició en la masonería con el nombre simbólico de “Boabdil” perteneciendo a las logias “Primero de Mayo” e “Ibérica nº 7” de Madrid. Ingresó en la AS de Madrid al poco de llegar a esta ciudad; en 1919 participó en la fundación de la Asociación General de Maestros de la UGT, a la cual representó en el XVI Congreso de la UGT celebrado en 1928. Cuando en 1931 se creó la FETE representó a ésta en el Comité Nacional de la UGT entre 1932 y 1934. Fue vocal de la Comisión Ejecutiva de la UGT de febrero a octubre de 1932 y acudió a la Conferencia Internacional de Trabajo de 1932 como asesor técnico de la delegación obrera que encabezó Francisco Largo Caballero. Elegido diputado por Madrid-provincia en las elecciones generales de 1933, formó parte de las Comisiones de Presupuestos y de la de Examen de Cuentas.


Alonso Zapata publicó en enero de 1932 un artículo en El Socialista para defender el laicismo en las escuelas ante la constatación de la reacción de los que intentaban impedir la aplicación de las reformas legales en este sentido. Zapata se hacía eco de las denuncias de maestros nacionales e inspectores presentadas a la Secretaría de la FETE porque en sus centros había quiénes intentaban impedir que se cumpliese la ley que establecía el laicismo en la Escuela. Zapata denunciaba que “..era lamentable que en el pasado estos defensores de la religión nada habían hecho por construir una educación adecuada en España. La República había heredado una Escuela pobre y triste..”. Citando a Rodolfo Llopis y a Fernando de los Ríos, compañeros y máximos responsables de la educación en España en esos momentos, Zapata recordó al ministro de la Gobernación que la Escuela era laica para que lo hiciera saber a quiénes intentaban impedirlo.


El día 16 de julio de 1936 marchó a veranear con su familia a Ávila donde, al producirse la sublevación militar, fue encarcelado el día 23 de julio y fusilado el 5 de agosto de 1936 junto al cementerio de Ávila.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2019)

*Madrid, 1969. La policía franquista asesinó al estudiante ANTIFASCISTA ENRIQUE RUANO, tras dispararle le arrojaron por la ventana de un 7º piso*

Enrique Ruano Casanova nació en Madrid en 1947 era estudiante de Derecho y miembro del grupo antifranquista Frente de Liberación Popular (FLP o Felipe), un movimiento nacido en 1956 como oposición al franquismo y que logró muchos afiliados entre la disidencia estudiantil. El 17 de enero de 1969, Enrique Ruano y su novia Dolores González Ruiz, ambos estudiantes de Derecho, Abilio Villena y José Bailo, cenaban y celebraban una reunión del FLP en un restaurante cercano a la Plaza Castilla. Los 4 estudiantes fueron detenidos, interrogados y torturados en la DGS.


A los 3 días Ruano fue llevado a un edificio de la calle del Príncipe de Vergara, entonces General Mola, de Madrid, para efectuar un registro de la vivienda, y allí cayó por una ventana del 7º piso. El suceso fue presentado oficialmente como un suicidio, el joven se arrojó por la ventana. Se filtró a la prensa un supuesto diario en el que Ruano expresaría suicidas. Manuel Jiménez Quílez, director general de Prensa a las órdenes del Ministro Manuel Fraga Iribarne, movilizó al diario ABC, dirigido entonces por Torcuato Luca de Tena, y encargaron al periodista Alfredo Semprún que preparara un reportaje «definitivo» acerca de las razones del suicidio.


Luca de Tena confesó que Fraga le ordenó publicar anotaciones manipuladas del diario íntimo de Ruano para que pareciese una persona inestable que se había suicidado. Fraga llamó por teléfono al padre de Ruano amenazándola para que dejara de protestar, recordándole que tenía otra hija de la que ocuparse. En febrero de 1969 los 3 policías que le detuvieron, Francisco Luis Colino Hernanz, Celso Galván Abascal y Jesús Simón Cristóbal, de la Brigada Político-Social (BPS) recibieron una “felicitación por los servicios prestados”.


El conjunto del movimiento antifranquista consideró la muerte de Enrique Ruano como un asesinato. Varios intelectuales apoyaron también la tesis del crimen político que fue creciendo ante las contradicciones de la versión oficial que fue variando con el paso de los días. Varios abogados pidieron que se realizara una investigación de los hechos sin conseguirlo.


Inmediatamente el gobierno franquista decretó el estado de excepción en toda España como respuesta a las huelgas de obreros y manifestaciones de estudiantes Durante los 3 meses que duró el estado de excepción,la policía franquista detuvo y puso a disposición del Tribunal de Orden Público a cientos de estudiantes de diferentes universidades de toda España. Había que frenar el movimiento costase lo que costase e infundiendo miedo tenían la batalla ganada. ¿Quién aseguraba a los estudiantes que no iban a correr la misma suerte que Ruano?


El sindicalista José Luis Úriz recuerda que cuando estudiaba ingeniería de telecomunicaciones en Madrid, fue detenido y torturado por el inspector Antonio González Pacheco, Billy el Niño. Mientras golpeaba a Úriz, otro policía que participaba en el interrogatorio le dijo al torturador: «ten cuidado que se te va a ir la mano otra vez y lo vas a matar», y Pacheco respondió: «no importa, hacemos como con Ruano, lo tiramos por la ventana y decimos que se quería escapar».


El abogado José María Mohedano afirmó que ahora se sabe que uno de los policías le disparó antes de arrojarle por la ventana del séptimo piso. Posteriormente, serraron el hueso de la clavícula para que no apareciese la bala y falsearon la autopsia. La familia consiguió que el Tribunal Supremo ordenara reabrir el caso en 1994. Después de 27 años, en 1996, fueron encausados los 3 policías. El proceso se complicó por la extraña desaparición de algunas pruebas como un trozo de la clavícula del joven.


La falta de estas pruebas ocasionó que ffnalmente los policías fueran absueltos, aunque con un voto particular de uno de los miembros del Tribunal, que disintió de ese veredicto, la magistrada María José de la Vega Llanes, ponente de la sentencia, que consideró probado que Enrique Ruano murió de un disparo de bala realizado por uno de los 3 policías. Como con decenas de miles de crímenes franquistas, éste también quedó impune.


La hermana de Enrique, Margot Ruano, recuerda que Manuel Fraga Iribarne, es recordado hoy día como ‘padre de la democracia’ e incluso disfruta de un busto que honra su figura en el Senado: “Cada vez que escucho eso de padre de la democracia siento que se produce en mí una especie de esquizofrenia. No puedo entender por qué se hizo esa campaña. Tampoco puedo entender cómo siendo él ministro de Gobernación se ordenó disparar contra los obreros en Vitoria (matanza del 3 de marzo de 1976). Fraga será un gran padre, pero no de la democracia”.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2019)

*franco: datos frente a la demagogia NEGACIONISTA*

Los franquistas se quitaron definitivamente la careta y tratan de manipular la realidad para blanquear la dictadura, hay muchos *negacionistas* de los crímenes del franquismo que actúan con total *impunidad*. franco dio un golpe de Estado contra un régimen democrático. *No hay más*. Es falso que lo diera por el asesinato de Calvo Sotelo, el golpe *estaba preparado* y la fecha *programada* meses antes de ese atentado.


Era falsa la *amenaza comunista*. El PCE apenas tenía 3.000 afiliados en 1936, solo 16 diputados en las elecciones de febrero de 1936. La guerra no se inició en el 34, la derecha gobernaba la República en 1934 y siguió haciéndolo hasta que en febrero de 1936 perdió las elecciones. Es falso que hubo pucherazo en las elecciones del 36: La sublevación había empezado a fraguarse mucho antes de esas elecciones. La guerra de franco *destruyó el país* y llevó a la muerte a 300.000 combatientes y decenas de miles de civiles. Los apoyos internacionales de franco en la contienda fueron *Hitler y Mussolini* : Tropas italianas fascistas, asesores militares nazis y aviones de la Legión Cóndor alemana. En la España “nazional” ondeaba la bandera con la cruz gamada y se veneraba al Führer y a Mussolini.


franco asesinó a 150.000 hombres y mujeres por *motivos ideológicos*, fue una estrategia premeditada. Mola dictó unas órdenes secretas: «La acción ha de ser en *extremo violenta* para reducir lo antes posible al enemigo..aplicando castigos ejemplares..estrangular movimientos de rebeldía o huelga..eliminar los elementos izquierdistas: comunistas, anarquistas, sindicalistas, masones..esta guerra tiene que terminar con el *exterminio* de los enemigos de España..derrotarlos para aniquilarlos». franco: «En una guerra civil, es preferible una ocupación sistemática de territorio, acompañada por una limpieza necesaria, a una rápida derrota de los ejércitos enemigos que deje al país infectado de adversarios».


Yagüe: «Al que resista a la cárcel o al paredón. Nosotros nos hemos propuesto redimiros queráis o no queráis. No os necesitamos para nada; elecciones, no volverá a haber jamás, vamos a imponer nuestra civilización por las buenas, por las malas». *Queipo de Llano*: «Nuestros valientes legionarios y regulares han demostrado a las *mujeres de los rojos* cobardes lo que son hombres y no milicianos maricones. No se van a librar por mucho que berreen y pataleen».


En las regiones en que triunfó inmediatamente el golpe de Estado y, por tanto, ni hubo guerra ni víctimas de derechas, la represión fue igual o más brutal que en las zonas que caerían meses o años más tarde en manos franquistas. *Canarias*: Entre 2.600 y 3.000 asesinados. *Navarra*: 3.500 asesinados. *Rioja*: 2.000 asesinados, *Baleares*: casi 3.000 asesinados. En *Galicia* 4.700 republicanos asesinados (3.233 “paseados” y 1.466 ejecutados). En *Andalucía* 50.000 crímenes fascistas. En *Castilla-León* más de 16.000. En *Zaragoza* 3.500.fusilados., etc, etc


Los generales sublevados utilizaron a las tropas marroquíes para sembrar el terror y la muerte. Periodistas internacionales constataron en sus crónicas cómo las “tropas moras” les ofrecían “orejas de comunistas” como souvenir. franco perdonaba a los “moros” que practicaban *violaciones* alegando que había que tener en cuenta «la psicología del Indígena Marroquí en campaña».


franco provocó el exilio de 250.000 españoles y encerró a más de un millón de hombres y mujeres en *cárceles y campos de concentración*. Montó un régimen fascista que apoyó a Alemania y a Italia en la II Guerra Mundial en la que quiso entrar: «España intervendrá al lado de las Potencias del Eje contra Inglaterra, una vez que la hayan provisto de la ayuda militar necesaria para su preparación militar, en el momento en que se fije de común acuerdo por las tres potencias».


franco y Serrano Suñer, pactaron con Hitler la deportación a campos de concentración nazis de miles de españoles y españolas. 7.500 de ellos acabarían pereciendo en lugares como *Mauthausen*, Buchenwald, Dachau, Auschwitz o *Ravensbrück*. franco rechazó la oferta de Hitler de repatriar a “sus judíos” antes de poner en marcha la *“Solución final”* , provocando que al menos 40.000 hombres, mujeres y niños de origen sefardí acabaran en las cámaras de gas de Auschwitz-Birkenau. franco envió a 50.000 hombres a combatir con el Ejército nazi. franco solo *maquilló su fascismo* cuando Hitler empezó a perder batallas en Europa y temió que el Führer le arrastrara en su caída.


franco secuestró las libertades de los españoles *durante 40 años*. El psiquiatra racista Antonio Vallejo-Nágera, que experimentaba con los prisioneros, desarrolló la teorías del “gen rojo” marxista avalando los *secuestros* de al menos *30.960 bebés*, a familias republicanas, *robos* que se hicieron después por motivos económicos.


franco condenó a cientos de Republicanas españolas a las *cárceles*; las mujeres eran siervas de sus padres, maridos e hijos como decía la líder falangista Pilar Primo de Rivera: «Las mujeres nunca descubren nada; les falta, desde luego, el talento creador, reservado por Dios para inteligencias varoniles, nosotras no podemos hacer más que interpretar, mejor o peor, lo que los hombres nos dan hecho..la única misión asignada a la mujer en las tareas de la Patria es el hogar».


franco asesinó la inteligencia, tal y como anunció Millán Astray, eliminando a intelectuales de talla internacional como Miguel Hernández o Federico García Lorca. Exterminó a centenares de* maestros* de escuela. Realizó *quemas de libros* siguiendo la doctrina del rector franquista de la Universidad de Zaragoza: «el fuego purificador es la medida radical contra la materialidad del libro».


*franco fue un corrupto*, creó un régimen en el que imperó la *corrupción* desde arriba hasta abajo. Su fortuna, poco después de acabar la guerra, ya alcanzaba los centenares de millones de euros. Montó un emporio empresarial, gracias a su infinito poder político, que hoy siguen controlando sus herederos.


franco siempre mató y reprimió, el día de su muerte quedaban miles de presos políticos en sus cárceles. Los últimos fusilamientos fueron en septiembre de 1975, solo 2 meses antes de morir el dictador, que hizo oídos sordos a las peticiones de clemencia que llegaron desde Estados Unidos, Europa y el mismísimo Vaticano.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2019)

*La maestra CARMEN HOMBRE PONZOA y su marido JUAN MÁXIMO, REPUBLICANOS, ASESINADOS por franquistas en Jerez en 1936-37*

Carmen Hombre Ponzoa nació en San Fernando, Cádiz, en 1903. Era maestra, sindicalista afiliada a la UGT, de confesión protestante. Su familia poseía un estanco en San Fernando. Llevó a cabo su docencia en “El Madroño”, en Arcos de la Frontera, hasta que se incorporó en 1931 a la Escuela unitaria número 5 de Jerez de la Frontera, conocida como colegio del parque del Retiro. Su marido, Juan Máximo, era gaditano, nacido en 1898, llegado desde El Puerto de Santa María, se ganaba la vida como tipógrafo, también era maestro de la FETE. Ambos llevaban a cabo una importante actividad política en su condición de socialistas y republicanos, adscritos al Socorro Rojo Internacional, por lo que estaban “muy señalados”.


En los meses posteriores al Golpe, ambos fueron destituidos de sus puestos por los rebeldes franquistas. Carmen era vocal de la junta directiva de la Colonia Escolar jerezana. Tras ser apresados, sus bienes les fueron incautaron, entre ellos el estanco que regentaban. Carmen fue recluida en la cárcel de la plaza de Belén donde padeció vejaciones, violaciones, tortura.


Cuando llegó el momento del disparo seco de los fusiles, Carmen estaba embarazada de 8 meses. Fue fusilada en un frío enero de hace 82 años. En el informe de la dirección general de seguridad se acusó al matrimonio de “actividades marxistas o rebeldes…se la presentó como una comunista que difundía “las doctrinas disolventes que inculcaba a las niñas a las que instruía… participaba como militante del Frente Popular, presidiendo mítines de mujeres a las que inculcó la idea de la revolución social y el proletariado, dando vivas a esta revolución y poniendo el puño cerrado”. Su marido Juan Máximo fue asimismo brutalmente torturado antes de ser fusilado un mes antes, en Jerez.


El segundo asesinato fue el olvido. Como si la tierra se tragara sus vidas y sus historias para siempre. La condena a las cunetas y el silencio impuesto a la familia para no hablar ni recordar nada de aquel horror. Pero sí existieron. Carmen Máximo, 51 años, su nieta, es hija del único hijo del matrimonio que logró salir con vida, “gracias a una monja que lo metió en una cajita para que pareciera que estaba muerto y entregárselo a una prima hermana de mi abuela”. Carmen lo supo casi todo hace ahora 10 años y empezó a “escarbar”, construyendo el relato sordo de la memoria de sus abuelos, contra el muro del silencio, las contradicciones, las huellas pérdidas… Ya nada es lo mismo. Nada de reabrir heridas, sino lograr que cicatricen.


Carmen ha denunciado ante la Justicia argentina el asesinato del matrimonio gaditano, indignada por los retrocesos en materia de memoria histórica en España con la ola ultraderechista: “..En Jerez ni siquiera hubo levantamiento en armas tras el Golpe..los golpistas hicieron una *limpieza sistemática* del movimiento obrero en la ciudad, sin consideración y con ensañamiento..mis abuelos eran buenas personas..es tremendo que haya quien no entienda que estos asesinatos merecen justicia..¿Pero qué viejas heridas si todos los aparatos del Estado están llenos de franquistas, de los vencedores? Sin evaluar el pasado e interpretar el presente es imposible avanzar hacia el futuro. Esto no es solo una cuestión familiar, que lo es, ni es por venganza, es por una cuestión de justicia..”.


El Ayuntamiento de Jerez de la Frontera convoca anualmente los Premios Carmen Hombre Ponzoa a la labor educativa. Carmen Hombre Ponzoa tiene una calle en Jerez.


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (22 May 2019)

Indignandos por checas durante la guerra y justificadores de más de 100.000 muertos en tiempos de paz.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2019)

*Los FUSILAMIENTOS de REPUBLICANOS de Ateca (Zaragoza) por rebeldes franquistas en el barranco de la Bartolina en 1936*

Ateca (Zaragoza) fue tomada en Julio de 1936, por tropas insurrectas, guardia civil y falangistas. Hubo numerosas detenciones de Republicanos que acabaron retenidas en el ayuntamiento. El 18 de agosto de 1936 la población de Ateca fue congregada en la plaza para hacer un “acto de sumisión a la patria y a los representantes legales”. Los discursos de los franquistas no presagiaban nada bueno. La soflama del párroco Mosén Benigno insistía en separar “la mala hierba de la simiente”.


Muchos asistentes suplicaron entre lágrimas que no los ejecutaran. La sensación era de fatalidad, rayana en el pánico generalizado. Los detenidos fueron introducidos en camiones, y los rebeldes informaron que iban a ser conducidos a un acto propagandístico en Calatayud. Con ese pretexto obligaron también a gran número de los concentrados en la plaza a subir a otros camiones. Los escasos 15 km que hay hasta Calatayud se vivieron con gran angustia. Se respiraba una tensión irrespirable. Todos creían que el “paseo” acabaría en un fusilamiento general.


Por fin la mayoría de los camiones llegó a la Plaza del Fuerte de Calatayud. Los últimos camiones, entre los que se encontraba el de los detenidos, se retrasaron intencionadamente. Algunos pudieron ver que, una vez pasado Terrer, giraron a la izquierda internándose en el *barranco de la Bartolina*. Allí fueron fusilados 13 atecanos afiliados a Izquierda Republicana, al PSOE, la UGT, las Juventudes Socialistas y a la CNT. La guardia civil los describirá más tarde en sus informes como “agitadores y extremistas peligrosos” y “contrarios al movimiento patriótico nacional”. También les acusará de haber proferido gritos de desafección y levantar el puño en alto cuando a principios del mes los reclutas de Ateca fueron despedidos en la estación de ferrocarril para incorporarse a sus destinos en el servicio militar. Hijos muchos de ellos de atecanos de izquierdas, sus padres intentaron evitar que fueran a engrosar el ejército que se había rebelado contra la República.


Los atecanos que llegaron a Calatayud fueron obligados a presenciar, como en tiempos que creían pasados, una ejecución pública. En medio de la plaza se había levantado un patíbulo. A un lado, formados militarmente, los soldados, falangistas y requetés. Al otro, no menos de 2.000 civiles de Calatayud y de otros pueblos de la comarca. Por un papel tirado en el suelo se enteran de que el que va a ser ajusticiado es Francisco Bueno Herrero, el Estirao, conocido socialista bilbilitano al que apresaron días antes en Sediles. El papel es una de las muchas octavillas repartidas para convocar a los bilbilitanos a la ejecución.


Una descarga cerrada de los fusiles del pelotón abatió al dirigente socialista. La sentencia se ha cumplido. Tras la ejecución, a ritmo de marchas militares, los vecinos de Ateca fueron obligados a desfilar por delante del reo, como espectáculo y escarmiento popular. También desfilaron centenares de señoritas de Ateca y varones que, en manifestación, habían venido a Calatayud. Las ovaciones al Ejército, los vivas a España y mueras a los traidores fueron enormes.


Después del desfile los vecinos de Ateca comprobaron horrorizados que el camión que transportaba a sus paisanos detenidos llegaba vacío. El viaje de retorno a Ateca se hizo en medio del silencio y el desconcierto. Nadie alberga dudas sobre cuál ha sido su destino. Al llegar, algunos se acercan a cumplir el penoso deber de informar a sus familias. Más tarde se supo que uno de los fusilados en el barranco de la Bartolina, el primer teniente de alcalde y vicepresidente de la UGT de Ateca, Antonio Alvaro, había conseguido arrastrarse malherido hasta la carretera y pedir ayuda en una casa. Nadie le auxilió, por miedo a las represalias. Tras 12 horas de agonía en soledad, un tiro de “gracia” a bocajarro acabó con su sufrimiento. Tenía 43 años. A día de hoy se ignora qué hicieron con sus restos.


La macabra historia era contada siempre en voz baja en las casas. El barranco de la Bartolina se fue convirtiendo en el mayor y el más activo cementerio de la comarca de Calatayud. Jamás se sabrá cuántos Republicanos de Ateca y de los restantes pueblos de la comarca hay enterrados en él, fueron innumerables los detenidos en cada población que jamás volvieron a sus casas. En Ateca se realizaron varias “acciones de limpieza” más, como el fusilamiento del alcalde, Agustín Ayerbe, el 29 de octubre. Tenía todos los números para ser asesinado pues había incomodado a muchos que no veían con buenos ojos su afán por deshacer las injusticias y llevar a cabo sus ideales republicanos y socialistas. Los últimos fusilamientos parece que se realizaron en el mes de noviembre.


Algunos pudieron huir, como Enrique Bendicho, alcalde de Ateca durante el primer bienio republicano tuvo que huir, posiblemente el 19 de julio de 1936, pero terminó en un campo de concentración francés, país donde falleció. El asesinato de su hijo por los fascistas fue su venganza por no haber encontrado al padre, algo de lo más habitual en aquel verano del 36 del “terror caliente”.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2019)

¿Oyen eso? es el silencio...


----------



## elmastonto (22 May 2019)

No pretendo quitar relevancia a este suceso porque está bien saber cuanto más mejor. Pero el clickbait del artículo para darse más notoriedad llamando niños a "menores" de 17 años en su mayoría.. pues es un poco de risa. Menor =/ niño. No es lo mismo una adolescente de 17 años, que lleva ya unos cuantos de menstruación y edad fértil, que una niña de 8.

Por otro lado esos "menores" de 17 años en esa época tenían infinitamente más sangre, elocuencia y testosterona que la media hoy con 30. Insisto no se trata de despreciar la gravedad de los hechos que la tienen, pero si quieren ser serios, que no pongan un titular "276 niños fusilados" y luego entras y ves que los "niños" son casi todo varones de 17 que es casi edad militar.


----------



## Cui Bono (22 May 2019)

Te ha jodido este hilo ¿Verdad? 
La gente joven necesita conocer la criminal historia del comunismo y del socialismo.


----------



## Cui Bono (22 May 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Oyen eso? es el silencio...



Ciertamente, el Grupo de Memoria Histórica de la CNT vallisoletana guarda silencio y no pide perdón por las checas.


----------



## Incorrezto (22 May 2019)

indenaiks dijo:


> Ciertamente, el Grupo de Memoria Histórica de la CNT vallisoletana guarda silencio y no pide perdón por las checas.



se publicó en la prensa pucelana un bando rogando al pueblo que no acudiera a presenciar los fusilamientos a la orilla del Pisuerga.


----------



## arriondas (22 May 2019)

indenaiks dijo:


> Te ha jodido este hilo ¿Verdad?
> La gente joven necesita conocer la criminal historia del comunismo y del socialismo.



La gente joven lo que necesita es tirar el fanatismo a la basura. La Guerra Civil fue una guerra cruel, como lo suelen ser las guerras, donde ambos bandos cometieron toda clase de salvajadas. Ya he contado lo que le pasó a un bisabuelo mío, o cómo en mi pueblo desaparecieron unas niñas pequeñas gemelas muy guapas, pelirrojas ellas, y todos sabían lo que había pasado...


----------



## Cui Bono (22 May 2019)

Apenas hay gente que apoye o se dedique a hacer proselitismo de la gentuza liberticida del bando "nacional" y sus barbaridades. 

En cambio, del bando "rojo", hay un montón de subnormales, a los que mamaíta o abuelita les ha criado en el odio, que tapan sistemáticamente las barbaridades del rojunismo. No engañan a nadie. A la que surja una revolución, los rojeznos iran a por la clase trabajadora, a masacrarlos si no repiten los mantras de subnormales rojeznos. 

Cuando llegaron las represalias, nadie se sentía culpable. Ni los que lo instigaron, ni los que hicieron listitas, ni los que levantaron la voz amenazando, ni siquiera los que robaron, violaron o pegaron tiros. Lo hacían por la causa y el fin justifica los medios. La gente joven ha de conocer a los dos bandos, lo que hicieron y que no hubo suerte y no se liquidaron mutuamente. Esa es la puta verdad y no el blanqueamiento del Terror Rojo, terror que esta en sus libros como norma y hoja de ruta y terror que promovió la República permitiendo milicias y armándolas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2019)

*La noche de los 80. La MATANZA de REPUBLICANOS en Teba (Málaga) por las tropas franquistas en 1937*

Teba es un municipio situado en el nordeste de Málaga, en la comarca de Guadalteba. Desde mediados del siglo XIX destacó por la importancia de su movimiento obrero. La desigualdad en la distribución de la tierra hizo que la actividad política y sindical fuera muy activa, especialmente durante la 2ª República. La presencia de la UGT y el PSOE fue relevante desde principios de siglo y durante la República se fue abriendo camino el PCE. Y fue precisamente en la revolución de octubre de 1934 cuando el pueblo alcanzó un gran protagonismo con el intento de asalto del cuartel de la Guardia Civil y la posterior represión, que supuso el procesamiento de más de 100 personas.
En las elecciones de febrero de 1936 los resultados fueron favorables al Frente Popular con el 84% de los votos, el centro y la derecha se quedaron en el 16%. El 20 de septiembre de 1936 entraron las tropas franquistas. Muchos tebeños habían huido, pero cuando cayó Málaga un gran número regresaron a Teba, creyendo el embuste de la propaganda franquista de que no habría represalias. De entre los que no volvieron a Teba, 7 terminaron colaborando con la Resistencia Francesa y fueron degollados por la locura de los campos de concentración nazis.
Según llegaban a Teba, gran parte de ellos fueron detenidos. La brutal represión comenzó en septiembre de 1936. Hubo un goteo constante de fusilamientos desde ese momento hasta un año después. El momento más duro de la represión fue en la madrugada del 24 de febrero de 1937, la “Noche de los Ochenta”, cuando fueron fusiladas 84 personas en grupos de 10, en las tapias del cementerio. Había 3 mujeres, una de 22 años, embarazada de 7 meses, que fue fusilada por haber portado la bandera republicana un 1º de Mayo. La mayoría de los fusilados no estaban señalados políticamente, ninguno tenía delitos de sangre. Los que habían tenido protagonismo habían huido.
Los vencedores arrojaron brutalmente a los fusilados, unos encima de otros, por prisas o por odio, a una inmensa fosa de 25 metros de longitud y 2 metros. Posteriormente fueron arrojadas más víctimas. Durante la exhumación de la fosa de Teba, gracias a la intervención de la Asociación para la recuperación de la Memoria Histórica de Antequera y su Comarca, fueron hallados un total de 151 cuerpos, 141 varones, 7 mujeres y 4 indeterminados. Se han hallado numerosos objetos personales, mecheros, monedas, medallas de la Virgen del Rosario patrona de Teba. La mayoría eran campesinos jóvenes, se han identificado documentalmente 140 personas. Los restos de las víctimas descansan ya en un panteón conjunto en el cementerio de Teba. El espacio ha sido declarado Lugar de la Memoria Histórica de Andalucía.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 May 2019)

Con lo fácil que es esgrimir, con documentos en mano, todo lo que la PSOE y adlateres hicieron....¿ alguien ha dado el paso para erradicarlos de la faz ?....noooo...ahi estan supersubiditos....todos estan en el ajo....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 May 2019)

y encima reclamando lo de la Memoria histórica....¿ se puede ser más falso y mezquino ?....y reelegidos casi por mayoria....enesima vez en tropezar con la piedra....


----------



## klopec (22 May 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> "(...) Cuando la Guardia Mora entró en el pueblo comenzó a degollar a todos los hombres y niños, a las mujeres y a las niñas nos encerraron en la casa del cura, eramos unas treinta, nos custodiaba un hombre negro con tatuajes de la Legión en los brazos, apenas hablaba castellano, con una especie de machete doblado nos arrinconó y cuando Matilde Pozas intentó dialogar para que le diera agua a su niña le arrancó la mano izquierda de un machetazo. Afuera se escuchaban los gritos de nuestros padres, hermanos, maridos e hijos, lo veíamos por una pequeña ventana, en fila los iban asesinando entre las risas de los mandos del ejército español y los jefes falangistas, que disfrutaban del "espectáculo" ...



No había Regulares en Canarias antes de los años '40. Lo del negro con tatuajes de la Legión es para descojonarse o más bien para llorar.

Es lo que pasa cuando nos dedicamos a escribir libros con "_declaraciones_" de personas que murieron hace 70 años.

Lo de la Guardia Mora también es para hacérselo mirar. Menuda patraña ... 

Fuente: ARMC, legajo sin inventariar (“Organización Defensiva del Archipiélago, núm. 17-A, Años 1936 al 1943”), EM de la Comandancia General de Canarias, estado numérico del personal de los cuerpos de dicha comandancia, 26 de julio de 1936.


----------



## fredesvindo (22 May 2019)

*CRÍMENES DEL COMUNISMO*

*Cabeza del Buey: 113 asesinados por los republicanos y 11 por los nacionales*

Uno de los* mitos que viene acuñando la historiografía de izquierdas,* y que ha tomado como verdad absoluta la Ley de Memoria Histórica, es que la represión republicana fue espontánea y descontrolada, mientras que la nacional fue organizada por el ejército sublevado. También vienen adoctrinando con la idea de que los nacionales cometieron una represión muy superior a la de los republicanos y que, cuanto más dura fue la de comunistas y anarquistas, mayor fue la de los franquistas.








in embargo, el estudio documental de los hechos nos demuestra que esto no fue así y que la represión republicana estaba organizada por las formaciones políticas del Frente Popular. Hoy vamos a estudiar un caso, elegido de entre muchos, que demuestra la falsedad de los mitos elaborados por la izquierda. Es lo ocurrido* en la localidad de Cabeza del Buey (Badajoz), considerada como la el cuartel general del ejército republicano en la provincia tras la conquista de Yagüe de la capital.* Allí se estableció la base operativa del VII cuerpo de Ejército al mando del coronel Mena.

Desde el comienzo de la Guerra Civil, la localidad vivió una convulsa situación. Primero por los sucesos que terminaron con la detención y muerte de algunos mandos militares bajo la falsa acusación de su vinculación con los sublevados. Después, por la lucha entre los viejos militantes anarquistas y comunistas y los jóvenes miembros de las organizaciones,* partidarios de hacer una revolución que acabase -léase asesinase- con la presencia de cualquier personas sospechosa de ser contrarrevolucionaria.* Y en tercer lugar, por la lucha entre anarquistas y comunistas por controlar el comité revolucionario. Una pugna que acabó con el triunfo de los comunistas que establecieron *un sistema de represión organizado y nada espontáneo que acabó con la vida de, al menos, 113 personas.*







Un número que *contrasta con la represión perpetrada por las tropas nacionales, tras su conquista del municipio, que ascendió a 11 ejecuciones.* En su mayor parte en 1939, tras el final de la guerra y como consecuencia de la depuración de responsabilidades de quienes habían cometido la matanza durante la etapa de dominio frentepopulista.


*La represión comunista y anarquista estaba muy organizada.* Así lo demuestra el hecho de que las profesiones y adscripciones ideológicas de las víctimas fueran muy similares. 

En Cabeza del Buey f*ueron asesinados 41 propietarios e industriales,* tres funcionarios, 8 abogados, 9 médicos, dos maestros, cinco sacerdotes y 13 estudiantes. Todos ellos a manos de los milicianos republicanos. Ideológicamente pertenecían principalmente a Acción Popular, el Partido Radical y Falange.


----------



## ominae (22 May 2019)

indenaiks dijo:


> En cambio, del bando "rojo", hay un montón de subnormales, a los que mamaíta o abuelita les ha criado en el odio, que tapan sistemáticamente las barbaridades del rojunismo. No engañan a nadie. A la que surja una revolución, los rojeznos iran a por la clase trabajadora, a masacrarlos si no repiten los mantras de subnormales rojeznos.



Engañan a mucha gente, de hecho en españa nadie se atreve a decir que Franco y los nacionales eran los buenos y que basicamente se estaban defendiendo de unos criminales que les llevaban decadas intentando matar, los mismos criminales que acabaron con la vida de 4 presidentes de gobierno y ahora iban por las calles pistoleando a la gente. Los mismos que infiltaban la educacion ya entonces para convertir a los niños en revolucionarios, como hacia Ferrer i Guardia.

Muchos de los trucos que usan son por ejemplo empezar a contar la guerra en 1936 o en 1934 despues del golpe de estado izquierdista, para asi no tener que dar explicaciones sobre la violencia que españa llevaba soportando decadas. Este truco lo usan habitualmente en la guerra fria cuando hablan de "conflictos" y de "intervencion de los EEUU" y obvian toda la infiltración sovietica en los paises para crear revoluciones, que data de principios del siglo XX. 

Es una mezcla de engaño historico en las escuelas con acoso psicopatico o bullying, toda una fabricacion de la realidad qeu estos psicopatas crean usando trucos emocionales qeu las personas normales no entendemos.

El otro dia alguien puso un video de un mitin de VOX en donde llevaban a niños de los colegios a insultarles y llamarles fachas, demostrando que la educación para ellos es una fabrica de votantes y de armas.

Todos estos trucos son incomprensibles para la gente normal y les hace decantarse por los izquierdistas y firmar la ruina de su propio pais y de sus vidas ya que en principio son perfectamente logicos.

Para descubrir el engaño tienes que ser una persona con mucha curiosidad y una gran capacidad de lectura y encima encontrar los libros correctos, cosa que no es nada facil. Y tienes que persistir enormemente porque siempre te ponen casos elegidos especialmente para engañarte, aunque no vengan a cuento, como por ejemplo hace malditos bastardos en este hilo, simplemente se pone a copiar y pegar y tu te sientes obligado a leer y contestar, cosa que ellos nunca hacen mas que con frases cortas y emocionales. 

Ellos nunca reflexionan sobre lo que tu dices porque al ser psicopatas carecen de introspección moral, su cerebro no funciona asi, pero tu tienes que anular todas y cada una de las cosas que dicen para que dentro de tu cabeza algo tenga sentido. Si a ti te demuestran que mientes o que te equivocas tu te sientes mal y avergonzado pero ellos lo hacen varias veces en cada hilo y siguen posteando como si nada pasase, porque la zona del cerebro que sirve para eso esta dañada. no piensan como tu o como yo, pueden decir o hacer cualquier cosa sin que los circuitos emocionales del cerebro les hagan sentir mal.

En este hilo habeis podido ver como un rojo despues de ocultar la existencia de checas se inventa que eran lugares para tomar el vermut y jugar al domino. y tu, como eres la persona coherente y racional tienes que hacer un esfuerzo para informarte sobre eso, y cuando vuelves y se lo dices el psicopata se inventa otra cosa, y tu tienes que volver a hacer el esfuerzo de estudiar y aprender sobre ello, cuando el anula tu forma de pensar con una mentira. Date cuenta que a estas personas mentir y engañar les produce placer, mientras qeu a ti la mentira te irrita y te hace sentir mal. Este proceso puedes verlo en todas las conversaciones con izquierdistas sobre cualquier tema en donde ellos sueltan los argumentos de forma totalmente sencilla y sin necesidad de investigar ni aprender nada, mientras tu tardas una enormidad en buscar los datos y las fuentes y establecer el discurso logico que te lleve a desentrañar la verdad.

Siempre que veas esta forma de discutir puedes dar por seguro que la persona que emplea esos trucos es la que oculta y engaña, sea el tema qeu sea, porque es una forma habitual de discutir de los psicopatas integrados.


----------



## ominae (22 May 2019)

klopec dijo:


> No había Regulares en Canarias antes de los años '40. Lo del negro con tatuajes de la Legión es para descojonarse o más bien para llorar.



a esto es a lo que me refiero, no lo vais a entender pero esta forma de actuar es habitual en los psicopatas integrados, cuando tu descubres su mentira como has hecho se inventan otra, pero nunca reflexionan sobre la mentira anterior. Lo que hara sera poner otro tocho que ni siquiera el mismo se lee. 

Esto lleva a una situación que un cerebro normal es incapaz de soportar, el no tener razon nunca durante años, el ver como todo lo que dices es rebatido a una persona normal le lleva a callarse, pasar enorme verguenza y luego o a no hablar mas del tema o a investigar porqeu no tiene razón.

En un cerebro como el de estos psicopatas da igual, porque los argumentos no sirven para alcanzar la verdad, sino para engañar, si un argumento no me ha servido para engañar pues uso otro. Es asi de sencillo.

Esta forma de discutir veras qeu es siempre la misma en izquierdistas.


----------



## fredesvindo (22 May 2019)

*CRÍMENES DEL COMUNISMO*

*Aserrada y dada de comer a los cerdos por negarse a apostatar*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 17 octubre, 2017 










Tras haber intentado garantizar la seguridad de todas las personas a su cargo, ella misma se buscó acomodo en la casa de una familia que colaboraba con su orden. Allí permaneció hasta que* fue apresada durante un registro realizado por milicianos del POUM (Partido Obrero de Unificación Marxista).*

Inmediatamente fue* trasladada a la checa barcelonesa de San Elías -bajo control de la CNT-FAI-,* que ocupaba el edificio que hasta el comienzo de la guerra había sido un convento de religiosas Clarisas. Allí permaneció varios días presa, sometida a privaciones, insultos y golpes. Finalmente, el ocho de septiembre, uno de los responsables de la cárcel, apodado “el jorobado”, en compañía de otros tres milicianos, la trasladaron al patio central.







Una vez allí fue *desnudada integramente y se le propuso apostatar para salvar su vida.* La religiosa se negó, y los milicianos la colgaron de un gancho que habían instalado en una de las paredes. Ese gancho se usó en numerosas ocasiones para dar muerte de manera salvaje a los presos allí detenidos.

Esta muerte consistía en que eran* aserrados vivos, hasta que morían desangrados entre terribles dolores.* Y sus cuerpos eran posteriormente descuartizados y dados de comer a una piara de 42 cerdos que habían llevado a la checa tras una requisa realizada en los alrededores de la ciudad.


Poco después, los milicianos realizaron la matanza de varios de estos animales y vendían el producto *anunciándolo como “chorizo de monja”.* En clara referencia al martirio cometido con la superiora de las Carmelitas de la Caridad.


----------



## fredesvindo (22 May 2019)

*El bombardeo republicano de Cabra fue más miserable que el de Guernica *

*Mañana, día 7 de noviembre, se cumplen 80 años del bombardeo de Cabra, un repugnante episodio asesino, protagonizado por el bando republicano durante la Guerra Civil, sobre el que la España "progre" e izquierdosa que capitanea el socialista Sánchez guarda un vergonzoso silencio, mientras airea con bombo y platillo, a la sombra de la envilecida y revanchista ley de Memoria Histórica, los crímenes del Franquismo. 

Miles de españoles, indignados porque el gobierno oculta los horrendos crímenes del bando republicano mientras airea y condena los del bando vencedor, han preguntado a la sectaria Carmen Calvo, vicepresidenta del gobierno de Pedro Sánchez, por el bombardeo que sufrió su pueblo natal, Cabra, en Córdoba, por parte de la aviación republicana, un ataque cobarde que aunque causó menos muertos (109) que los causados en el bombardeo de Guernica, fue más grave y vil porque los aviadores que pilotaban las aeronaves eran españoles, mientras que los asesinos de Guernica eran alemanes que ayudaban al bando de Franco. 

Nosotros nos sumamos a esa pregunta masiva y conminamos al sectario gobierno español a que condene el crimen de Cabra, uno de los episodios más indecentes y crueles de aquella Guerra Civil que ellos, irresponsablemente, están reviviendo. 
--- 
*








La localidad cordobesa de Cabra fue víctima, el 7 de noviembre de 1938, cuando faltaban ya seis meses para que terminara la guerra, del ataque aéreo de tres aviones del bando republicano. Eran Tupolev SB-2 Katiuska, de fabricación soviética, pilotados por aviadores españoles republicanos, no por rusos. 

Los tres aviones descargaron unas treinta bombas, un total de seis toneladas, a primera hora de la mañana, sobre el mercado, repleto en ese momento de ciudadanos que hacían sus compras. Para justificarse, los servicios de información republicanos afirmaron que creían que en Cabra se encontraba un campamento de tropas italianas que ayudaban a los sublevados de Franco, pero aquella mentira quedó pronto desmontada porque la intención real era castigar y aterrorizar a la población civil. 

Se da la circunstancia de que Cabra es la localidad natal de Carmen Calvo, vicepresidenta del gobierno de Sánchez, integrado por fuerzas totalitarias, golpistas y antiespañolas que provocan el rechazo de millones de españoles. A través de los medios y las redes sociales, los indignados españoles ante el sectarismo y la ruindad de la vicepresidenta, le preguntan si piensa o no condenar aquella matanza del Frente Popular en 1938, integrado por fuerza parecidas a las que integran hoy el gobierno español. 

El texto enviado por cientos de miles de españoles a la vicepresidente, a través de los medios y las redes, dice: "Me gustaría saber qué actos piensa organizar el gobierno de España para recordar esa masacre y pedir perdón. Hagamos circular esto, para que les llegue”. 

La guerra civil española fue un episodio vergonzoso que puedo haberse evitado, pero que la política españoles de la época, sobre todo los socialistas de Largo Caballero, buscaron y provocaron de manera vil y miserable. La memoria de aquella vergüenza nacional, causante de cientos de miles de víctimas y de una inmensa pobreza y deterioro, quiso ser enterrada durante la Transición, en la que España, tras la muerte de Franco, decidió reconciliarse y olvidar el pasado cruel para construir sobre ese dolor común una España nueva y próspera. 

Pero, de manera irresponsable, de nuevo el socialismo, cuando era capitaneado por el lamentable Zapatero, aprobó una Ley de la Memoria Histórica que constituye todo un monumento al revanchismo más vil e irresponsable, gracias al cual las heridas de la guerra y la memoria de Franco, casi plenamente olvidadas por la inmensa mayoría de la población, han vuelto a abrirse de manera arbitraria e irresponsable, correspondiendo toda la responsabilidad de esa brutal operación al socialismo actual y a sus socios de gobierno comunistas, populistas, separatistas, golpistas y amigos del terrorismo etarra. 

España no necesita reabrir sus heridas y si lo hace es sólo porque sus políticos, acostumbrados a nadar en la miseria y el odio, utilizan la sangre del pasado para ganar votos y apoyos.


----------



## fredesvindo (22 May 2019)

Quienes estan removiendo el pasado son los de Izquierda y comunista para recordar a FRANCO, cuando España esta tranquila con el futuro


----------



## klopec (22 May 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *La noche de los 80. La MATANZA de REPUBLICANOS en Teba (Málaga) por las tropas franquistas en 1937*
> 
> En las elecciones de febrero de 1936 los resultados fueron favorables al Frente Popular con el 84% de los votos, el centro y la derecha se quedaron en el 16%. El 20 de septiembre de 1936 entraron las tropas franquistas. Muchos tebeños habían huido, pero cuando cayó Málaga un gran número regresaron a Teba, creyendo el embuste de la propaganda franquista de que no habría represalias. De entre los que no volvieron a Teba, 7 terminaron colaborando con la Resistencia Francesa y fueron degollados por la locura de los campos de concentración nazis.
> Según llegaban a Teba, gran parte de ellos fueron detenidos. La brutal represión comenzó en septiembre de 1936. Hubo un goteo constante de fusilamientos desde ese momento hasta un año después. El momento más duro de la represión fue en la madrugada del 24 de febrero de 1937, la “Noche de los Ochenta”, cuando fueron fusiladas 84 personas en grupos de 10, en las tapias del cementerio. Había 3 mujeres, una de 22 años, embarazada de 7 meses, que fue fusilada por haber portado la bandera republicana un 1º de Mayo. La mayoría de los fusilados no estaban señalados políticamente, *ninguno tenía delitos de sangre*. Los que habían tenido protagonismo habían huido.



En la zona de Teba hubo una batalla importante con posterioridad *a que los rojos ejecutaran a unos 30 "derechistas"* ; parte de los que hay en la fosa procedentes de los combates en el frente de Teba en los que intervinieron, entre otros, la "_Pablo Iglesias_" de Málaga; otra parte participaron en combates o asaltos anteriores como en Campillos, Antequera. *Es habitual "confundir" los caídos en combate con fusilados*. Propio de los embusteros que se dedican a la industria de la "_memoria_".

_“Al estallar la sublevación, 19 guardias civiles al mando de un oficial se encerraronen el cuartel y en él se hicieron fuertes, en espera de que les llegaran más elementos facciosos para unirse a ellos. Los sublevados no se atrevían a salir, temerosos de que el pueblo diera buena cuenta de ellos.” Enterado de lo que ocurría, el alcalde de El Campillo movilizó a un grupo de campesinos, *a los que se unieron milicianos de Teba* y de otras localidades. Se organizó el ataque al cuartel con fusilería, bombas de mano y botellas de líquidos inflamables. *El ataque fue tan tremendo*, que los guardias civiles decidieron huir; *pero ya tenían entonces 8 muertos*. Más tarde fueron muertos, al ser perseguidos por los campesinos, y las milicias, los restantes guardias, a excepción de 4, que consiguieron desaparecer. Los guardias tenían en rehenes a 4 carabineros leales, los que pudieron unirse después a las fuerzas del gobierno."

INFORME MEMORIA HISTÓRICA DE TEBA - Asociación Memoria Histórica Antequera y Comarca. _

Éstos huyeron a Teba, a seguir matando. PERO NINGUNO TENÍA DELITOS DE SANGRE ...


----------



## pacomer (22 May 2019)

El PSOE en esto no se distingue nada de un PCU stalinista o directamente la SS de los Vernichtungslager, más chapuceros si quieren, pero no menos criminales. Es un partido que pro las mismas razones que el NSDAP en Alemania o los comunistas en ciertos paises que los han sufrido, debería seer ilegalizado.


----------



## fredesvindo (22 May 2019)

*Grandes aportaciones del comunismo / El asesinato y el genocidio*
Más de un millón de personas fueron asesinadas por motivos políticos o religiosos durante el Terror Rojo, entre 1918 y 1922, bajo la dictadura de Lenin. Desollar, empalar, crucificar o matar de hambre a los enemigos como arma política fue una de las aportaciones más características del comunismo.








*Uno de los mitos históricos más aberrantes del siglo XX es presentar a Lenin como el dictador “bueno” de la URSS*, y a Stalin como el “malo”, en un intento de salvar el mandato del primero.

Pero las cifras de víctimas mortales del leninismo, de noviembre 1917 a enero 1924, hablan por sí solas.


Más de un millón de personas asesinadas por motivos políticos o religiosos.
Entre 300.000 y 500.000 cosacos asesinados.
Cientos de miles de trabajadores y campesinos asesinados por hacer huelgas.
240.000 muertos en la represión de la rebelión de Tambov.
Más de 50.000 prisioneros de guerra blancos ejecutados.
Entre 3,8 y 6 millones de muertos por hambrunas entre rusos, kazajos y tártaros.
*Una revolución comunista que abortó la democracia en Rusia*
Actuall depende del apoyo de lectores como tú para seguir defendiendo la cultura de la vida, la familia y las libertades.

Haz un donativo ahora 
*Para desmitificar a Lenin hay primero que romper otros mitos.* El más básico es que cuando estalló la Revolución bolchevique el 7 de noviembre de 1917, *los comunistas no derrocaron al Zar -que ya no reinaba- sino que abortaron la incipiente democracia en Rusia*, aprovechando la crisis surgida entre conservadores y socialistas.



> Era el comienzo de una sanguinaria dictadura que duraría más de 70 años, hasta la desaparición de la URSS en 1991



Tras el asalto violento al poder por parte de los comunistas, estalló una guerra civil que duró cinco años, y en la que -ya desde el poder- se enfrentaron los bolcheviques -que resultaron vencedores- contra todos sus rivales.

*Era el comienzo de una sanguinaria dictadura que duraría más de 70 años*, hasta la desaparición de la URSS en 1991.





Chekistas bolcheviques asesinando a un detenido, en una obra del pintor lituano Ivan Vladimirov (1869-1947).
Poco antes de esa revolución comunista, *en el verano de 1917 Lenin escribió un libro, “El Estado y la Revolución”, trazando cómo sería su dictadura.* Entre otras consideraciones, el futuro déspota tiraba de la demagogia más burda y *arremetía contra la democracia parlamentaria:*

“Decidir una vez cada cierto número de años qué miembros de la clase dominante han de oprimir y aplastar al pueblo en el Parlamento: *he aquí la verdadera esencia del parlamentarismo burgués*, no sólo en las monarquías constitucionales parlamentarias, sino en las repúblicas más democráticas.”



> Lenin abogaba “por la destrucción del parlamentarismo burgués”, mediante el uso del crimen y del terror.







Funcionarios de la Cheka de Uman en 1920.
*Lenin abogaba “por la destrucción del parlamentarismo burgués”* mediante la violencia, el asesinato en masa y el terror.

Adelantaba con absoluta franqueza que *la violencia la usaría* “tanto para aplastar la resistencia de los explotadores como *para dirigir a la enorme masa de la población, a los campesinos, a la pequeña burguesía, a los semiproletarios*, en la obra de “poner en marcha” la economía socialista.”

Uno de los más estrechos colaboradores del dictador comunista, León Trotsky, escribiría*: “¿Creéis realmente que podemos salir victoriosos sin utilizar el terror más despiadado?”.*

*Lenin multiplicó por 18 el aparato represor del Zarismo*
Nada más tomar el poder los comunistas, empezaron a organizar su aparato represor. *Una de las primeras medidas de la dictadura bolchevique fue instaurar la Chrezvycháinaya Komíssiya (más conocida como Cheka)*, un cuerpo de policía política fundado el 20 de diciembre de 1917, cuando Lenin llevaba algo más de un mes ejerciendo como dictador en concepto de “Presidente del Consejo de Comisarios del Pueblo”.



> Métodos de la cheka: empalamiento, crucifixión o desollamiento de sus víctimas



*La policía secreta zarista, la temible Ojrana, había llegado a tener a unos 15.000 miembros*, encargados de detener a enemigos políticos, encarcelarles, torturarles e incluso ejecutarles sin ninguna orden judicial.





Mujeres asesinadas por la Cheka de Járkov, Ucrania. Aún vivas, los chekistas les cortaron los pechos y les quemaron los genitales, introduciéndoles carbones dentro.
*A finales de 1918 la Cheka ya tenía 40.000 agentes, y dos años más tarde ya eran 280.000 chekistas.* En tres años los bolcheviques había multiplicado por 18 el volumen del aparato represivo del zarismo.

Si la Ojrana se había caracterizado por sus métodos brutales, *la Cheka comunista superó en todos los sentidos el grado de crueldad de su predecesora zarista.*

Entre sus métodos de tortura y de asesinato contra disidentes políticos, clérigos ortodoxos y otras personas consideradas enemigas por los bolcheviques hay que citar* salvajadas como las siguientes*, documentadas por el historiador ruso Alexander Nikolaevich Yakovlev y por los Archivos Estatales de la Federación Rusa, entre otras fuentes:


*Lapidaciones*, es decir, apedrear al reo hasta quitarle la vida.
*Crucifixiones*, un método usado contra muchos sacerdotes y religiosos.
*Estrangulamientos.*
Arrojar a los reos a calderos de* brea hirviente.*
*Ahogamiento* de reos en aguas heladas.
*Arrancarles el cuero cabelludo* a los reos. Una práctica que se hacía, por ejemplo, en la Cheka de Járkov, en Ucrania.
*Ahorcamiento.*
Obligar a los reos a *ingerir plomo fundido.*
*Empalamiento.*
Matar a los reos arrojándolos a* altos hornos.*
*Castraciones.*
*Enterrar a reos vivos*, práctica perpetrada en la Cheka de Kremenchuk
*Desollamientos*, es decir, arrancarle la piel a tiras a los reos. La Cheka de Járkov usaba la piel arrancada a los presos para elaborar guantes.





Piel arracada de las manos de detenidos en el sótano de la Cheka de Járkov, Ucrania. Los chekistas utilizaban peines metálicos y tenazas para aplicar esta horrenda tortura.

*Escalfar al reo*, es decir, arrojarle agua hirviendo hasta matarlo.
*Decapitaciones.*
*Desnudar a reos, atarles y arrojarles agua fría en pleno invierno hasta congelarles*, una práctica de la Cheka de Orel, a 360 Km de Moscú.
Matar a los reos *tirándolos al mar o a un río maniatados* (es lo que hacía periódicamente con sus prisioneros la Cheka de Kholmogory en el río Dvina).
*Atar a víctimas desnudas en torno a barriles rodeados de clavos*, y hacerlos rodar hasta que los reos morían, una práctica de la Cheka de Voronezh.
*Atar jaulas con ratas a los cuerpos de los presos* y atizar a los roedores con hierros candentes hasta que se abrían paso entre los intestinos de los reos, una práctica usada por la Cheka de Kiev y que años después incluiría George Orwell en su famosa novela “1984”.
*Más de un millón de personas fueron asesinadas por motivos políticos o religiosos durante lo que se conoce como el Terror Rojo*, entre 1918 y 1922, la época más dura de la dictadura de Lenin.

Para que nos hagamos una idea, según el historiador británico Hugh Thomas, las víctimas de la represión franquista suman unas 100.000 personas, entre los asesinados durante la Guerra Civil y la represión de la postguerra.

Es decir, que *en poco más de seis años de dictadura Lenin asesinó a diez veces más gente que la dictadura franquista en casi 40 años.*

Sin embargo, muchos ultraizquierdistas españoles que llaman “genocida” a Franco no tienen reparos en proclamar su admiración por Lenin, como por ejemplo el diputado de Izquierda Unida Alberto Garzón.





Los granjeros I. Afanasyuk y S. Prokopovich, maniatados y desollados vivos en una Cheka en Ucrania.*La salvaje persecución contra los cristianos y otras religiones*
Con la Revolución bolchevique de 1917 se inició una persecución religiosa sistemática que supondría, a lo largo de la historia de la URSS, el asesinato de entre 12 y 20 millones de cristianos. En 1914 la Iglesia ortodoxa rusa tenía 55.173 iglesias, 29.593 capillas, 550 monasterios y 475 conventos:* los comunistas clausuraron y destruyeron la amplia mayoría de ellos.*



> Antes de la Revolución también había 112.629 sacerdotes y diáconos y 95.259 monjes y monjas de la Iglesia ortodoxa



Algo parecido ocurrió con las 5.000 sinagogas judías y las 25.000 mezquitas musulmanas que había en territorio ruso en 1917. Antes de la Revolución también había 112.629 sacerdotes y diáconos y 95.259 monjes y monjas de la Iglesia ortodoxa. Los comunistas desataron contra ellos una brutal persecución.

Según Yakovlev, *unos 3.000 sacerdotes, religiosos y monjas fueron asesinados ya sólo en 1918* con métodos tan brutales como los antes citados. Muchos laicos fueron acosados, torturados, detenidos y asesinados.

El historiador Dimitry V. Pospielovsky dio cuenta de la brutalidad de los rojos contra los sacerdotes con casos como los siguientes:


Un sacerdote de 80 años llamado Amvrosi fue *brutalmente golpeado a culatazos antes de ser asesinado.*
Otro sacerdote llamado Dimitri fue llevado a un cementerio y desnudado, y cuando trataba de santiguarse antes de ser asesinado, *un bolchevique le cortó el brazo derecho.*
Otro viejo sacerdote que intentaba detener la ejecución de un campesino fue* golpeado, asesinado y desmembrado a sablazos por los bolcheviques.* Esta forma de deshacerse de los cadáveres no fue un caso aislado entre los crímenes bolcheviques contra el clero ortodoxo.
En el Monasterio de San Salvador los rojos *mataron al abad, de 75 años, escalfándole y decapitándole.*
A Hermógenes, Arzobispo de Tobolsk y Siberia,* le ataron piedras a la cabeza y le arrojaron al río Tura*, donde murió ahogado.
En Voronezh a siete monjas *las mataron hirviéndolas en un caldero de alquitrán.*
En Pechora, un anciano sacerdote llamado Rasputin fue atado a un poste de telégrafo, *tiroteado y su cadáver entregado a los perros para que lo devorasen.*





Lenin en un mitin el 18 de marzo de 1918.


> Lenin ordenó la ejecución masiva de los sacerdotes contrarios al comunismo: fueron asesinados entre 14.000 y 20.000



En mayo de 1920 Lenin ordenó la ejecución masiva de todos los sacerdotes que fuesen contrarios al comunismo: *fueron asesinados entre 14.000 y 20.000.*

*La represión de los granjeros Kulaks*
En el verano de 1918 los bolcheviques tuvieron que hacer frente a una rebelión de los kulaks, campesinos de Ucrania y del Cáucaso que eran propietarios de sus propias tierras y que se oponían a las políticas de colectivización comunistas y a la confiscación masiva de sus producciones de grano.

Lenin envió una orden escrita a los bolcheviques de Penza *para que ahorcasen públicamente a por lo menos 100 renombrados kulaks*, a fin de usarlos como escarmiento contra los demás, y para que tomasen rehenes para forzar a los demás a someterse a los comunistas.

En otra orden Lenin fue aún más claro: “Hay que formar inmediatamente una troika dictatorial (usted mismo, Markin y otro) *implantar el terror de masas, fusilar o deportar a los centenares de prostitutas que hacen beber a los soldados, a todos los antiguos oficiales, etc.* No hay un minuto que perder.”



> Los bolcheviques aplastaron la rebelión. Entre las ejecuciones masivas y los internamientos en el Gulag murieron 240.000 civiles



El Ejército Rojo sufrió 3 millones de deserciones en 1919 y 1920. El primer año fueron arrestados por la Cheka 500.000 desertores, y casi 800.000 el segundo. *Miles de ellos fueron asesinados*, y sus familias fueron tomadas a menudo como rehenes y asesinadas para chantajear a los desertores. *Un reporte típico de la Cheka afirmaba lo siguiente:*

“Provincia de Yaroslavl, el 23 de junio de 1919. La sublevación de desertores en el volost de Petropavlovskaya ha sido sofocada. Las familias de los desertores han sido tomadas como rehenes. *Cuando empezamos a disparar a una persona de cada familia, los Verdes comenzaron a salir de los bosques y se rindieron.* Treinta y cuatro desertores fueron fusilados como ejemplo.”

*Entre agosto de 1920 y junio de 1921 se produjo en Tambov una gran rebelión antibolchevique con apoyo de desertores del Ejército Rojo*, provocada por las masivas requisas ordenadas por los comunistas. Los rebeldes reunieron a un ejército de unos 40.000 hombres. Los bolcheviques aplastaron la rebelión. *Entre las ejecuciones masivas y los internamientos en el Gulag murieron 240.000 civiles.*

*La brutal represión de los cosacos*
Otro grupo que sufrió la brutal represión comunista fueron los cosacos, una etnia de origen turco. Muchos de sus miembros lucharon en el Ejército blanco, junto a los zaristas, en la Guerra Civil rusa.

Entre 1918 y 1919 llegaron a formar una República independiente, de carácter democrático. Los bolcheviques dirigieron contra ellos una durísima represión. El historiador Michael Kort ha estimado que *entre 300.000 y 500.000 cosacos fueron asesinados en 1919 y 1920*, de una población de 1,5 millones.





En primer plano, el cadáver del telegrafista Ponomarenko en la Cheka de Járkov, Ucrania. Le cortaron la mano derecha y muestra cortes profundos en la cabeza. Al fondo se ven los cadáveres de otras dos víctimas de los chekistas.


----------



## fredesvindo (22 May 2019)

*Doscientos huelguistas ejecutados sin juicio *
Las huelgas también fueron sofocadas de forma sanguinaria. El 16 de marzo de 1919 la Cheka asaltó la factoría de Putilov, en la que sus trabajadores se habían declarado en huelga seis días antes, acusando al gobierno bolchevique de haberse convertido en una dictadura: *900 trabajadores fueron arrestados, y 200 ejecutados sin juicio alguno.*

La represión violenta, los encarcelamientos, la toma de rehenes y los asesinatos en masa fueron los métodos más usados por los bolcheviques para sofocar estas huelgas, tanto en las fábricas como en el campo.



> Lenin envió un telegrama a Vladimir Smirnov animando a utilizar el asesinato en masa contra los huelguistas



El 29 de enero de 1920, ante las huelgas de los trabajadores de la región de los Urales, *Lenin envió un telegrama a Vladimir Smirnov animando a utilizar el asesinato en masa contra los huelguistas:* “Me sorprende que usted tome el asunto con tanta ligereza y no ejecute inmediatamente un gran número de huelguistas por el delito de sabotaje.”

Incluso se recurrió a estos métodos para sofocar las protestas de trabajadores al *ser obligados a trabajar en domingo*, como ocurrió en Tula, un malestar que los bolcheviques atribuían, sin más, a una “conspiración contrarrevolucionaria forjada por espías polacos”.

Se estima que *cientos de miles de trabajadores y campesinos rebeldes fueron ejecutados entre 1918 y 1922.*





Asesinados por la Cheka de Kiev, Ucrania, en 1919.
A finales de 1920 el propio *Lenin dio su aprobación para el asesinato en masa de 50.000 prisioneros “blancos” y civiles en Crimea*, a tiros o por ahorcamiento, en una de las mayores masacres de la Guerra Civil Rusa.

Las víctimas de este crimen se habían entregado, según relata Robert Gellately, tras la promesa bolchevique de que habría una amnistía para ellos si se rendían.

*Matar de hambre: arma política*
Uno de los episodios más dramáticos de la dictadura de Lenin fue *la hambruna rusa de 1921 y 1922, que afectó a unos 27 millones de personas y mató a entre 3 y 5 millones* y que fue provocada, en gran medida, por las requisas masivas de grano ordenadas por los bolcheviques, la denominada Prodrazvyorstka (copiada y ampliada por los comunistas, como otras cosas, de la Razvyorstka, la requisa de grano zarista en la Primera Guerra Mundial).



> Este exterminio mediante el hambre no fue algo accidental o que la dictadura bolchevique tratase de evitar: se hizo de forma intencionada e incluso se buscó con ella un fin antirreligioso



El grano requisado se usaba a menudo para exportación. Este exterminio mediante el hambre no fue algo accidental o que la dictadura bolchevique tratase de evitar: *se hizo de forma intencionada e incluso se buscó con ella un fin antirreligioso, como escribía Lenin* en una carta al Politburó el 19 de marzo de 1922:

“Con tanta gente hambrienta que se alimenta de carne humana, con los caminos congestionados de centenares y de millares de cadáveres, *ahora y solamente ahora podemos (y en consecuencia debemos) confiscar los bienes de la Iglesia con una energía feroz y despiadada*. (…) Todo indica que no alcanzaremos nuestro objetivo en otro momento, porque solamente la desesperación generada por el hambre puede acarrear una actitud benévola, o al menos neutra, de las masas [hacia] nosotros.”





Bolcheviques requisando grano a campesinos, en una obra del pintor lituano Ivan Vladimirov (1869-1947). Estas requisas provocaban un gran descontento y fueron, en gran medida, causantes de la letal hambruna de 1921 y 1922.
*Este uso de las hambrunas como método para conseguir objetivos políticos ya lo había adelantado Lenin en 1891*, cuando se negó a colaborar con una campaña de ayuda a los hambrientos de la ciudad de Samara.* 

Según Lenin el hambre tiene “numerosas consecuencias positivas”, pues “destruye no solamente la fe en el Zar, también en Dios”*.

La hambruna rusa no fue la única en el territorio de la URSS durante la dictadura de Lenin. *Hambrunas similares las sufrieron los kazajos (1919–1922, con 400.000 muertos) y los tártaros (1921-1922, entre 400.000 y 600.000 muertos)*, todos ellos bajo dominio soviético.

Sumando estas cifras a las de la hambruna rusa, tenemos entre 3,8 millones y 6 millones de muertos a causa del hambre, una situación provocada -insisto- por el propio régimen comunista.



> A día de hoy, tipos como el diputado comunista Alberto Garzón aún se atreven a ensalzar a esa dictadura criminal diciendo que representaba “Paz, Pan y Tierra”…



El diputado de Unidos Podemos, Alberto Garzón / EFE
*El Ejército Rojo sofocó la rebelión ejecutando a miles de personas.* Y a día de hoy, tipos como el diputado comunista Alberto Garzón aún se atreven a ensalzar a esa dictadura criminal diciendo que representaba “Paz, Pan y Tierra”…


----------



## Sapere_Aude (22 May 2019)

Ved los dos primeros minutos de este vídeo (os lo recomiendo entero, pero al menos los dos primeros minutos). Así es como piensan estos sinvergüenzas, os lo reconocen claramente y sin tapujos.


----------



## Me_opongo (22 May 2019)

Hay que ir desmontando la mentira atroz de la desmemoria histórica.

Antes de que se nos olvide lo que nos contaron nuestros padres y abuelos.

Antes de que se destruyan las múltiples pruebas.

Antes de que prohíban los libros de Historia escritos por testigos imparciales.

Antes de que prohíban hablar de todo lo que no sea la historia-cuento escrita por rojos y sus descendientes y defensores. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Incorrezto (22 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> , de hecho en españa nadie se atreve a decir que Franco y los nacionales eran los buenos y que basicamente se estaban defendiendo de unos criminales que les llevaban decadas intentando matar,



Es que la gente tiene miedo de hacer el ridículo


----------



## ominae (22 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Es que la gente tiene miedo de hacer el ridículo



Aquí nadie es capaz de defender que el bando nacional era el malo sin hacerlo, usted el primero, cosa de lo que ha quedado nuestra abundante en este hilo.


----------



## ominae (22 May 2019)

Me_opongo dijo:


> Hay que ir desmontando la mentira atroz de la desmemoria histórica.
> 
> Antes de que se nos olvide lo que nos contaron nuestros padres y abuelos.
> 
> ...



Siguen usando internet para crear nuevas mentiras según se les van ocurriendo, la nueva es que hubo 200.000 muertos de hambre en la españa de Franco, que ponen como “dato” en múltiples entradas de la wikipedia.


----------



## arriondas (22 May 2019)

fredesvindo dijo:


> *Doscientos huelguistas ejecutados sin juicio *
> Las huelgas también fueron sofocadas de forma sanguinaria. El 16 de marzo de 1919 la Cheka asaltó la factoría de Putilov, en la que sus trabajadores se habían declarado en huelga seis días antes, acusando al gobierno bolchevique de haberse convertido en una dictadura: *900 trabajadores fueron arrestados, y 200 ejecutados sin juicio alguno.*
> 
> La represión violenta, los encarcelamientos, la toma de rehenes y los asesinatos en masa fueron los métodos más usados por los bolcheviques para sofocar estas huelgas, tanto en las fábricas como en el campo.
> ...



Todo eso prueba, según las palabras del historiador Dmitri Volkogonov, la incapacidad de los bolcheviques a la hora de afrontar los problemas sin tener que recurrir a la violencia desenfrenada o al terror de estado. Pero ojo, también hubo terror blanco; los blancos también fueron realmente crueles con la población civil, y esa fue una de las causas de su derrota.


----------



## ominae (22 May 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Todo eso prueba, según las palabras del historiador Dmitri Volkogonov, la incapacidad de los bolcheviques a la hora de afrontar los problemas sin tener que recurrir a la violencia desenfrenada o al terror de estado. Pero ojo, también hubo terror blanco; los blancos también fueron realmente crueles con la población civil, y esa fue una de las causas de su derrota.



Pero que incapacidad si Lenin era un psicopata que tenía una enfermedad degenerativa del cerebro. Mataba a la gente por pura maldad cuando le estorbaban, era como matar una mosca para el.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (22 May 2019)

Lenin apoyaba y fomentaba huelgas antes de llegar al poder con el objetivo de desestabilizar el pais. Una vez alcanzado el poder, las huelgas pasaron a ser contrarrevolucionarias.


----------



## Tigershark (22 May 2019)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Ved los dos primeros minutos de este vídeo (os lo recomiendo entero, pero al menos los dos primeros minutos). Así es como piensan estos sinvergüenzas, os lo reconocen claramente y sin tapujos.



Pone los pelos de punta que después de 100 millones de asesinados por la más genocida de las doctrinas políticas sigua este ignorante en las mismas , un tipo que no sabe casi hablar dando lecciones de lo que Dios quería decir cuando hablaba, da auténtico pavor , eso sí aquí no hay discurso de odio que valga ,aquí no hay abueletes ni abueletas con 90 años en la cárcel ..¿por qué será?


----------



## arriondas (22 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Pero que incapacidad si Lenin era un psicopata que tenía una enfermedad degenerativa del cerebro. Mataba a la gente por pura maldad cuando le estorbaban, era como matar una mosca para el.



Tú obesión con los psicópatas ya se pasa tres pueblos, voy a acabar pensando mal... ¿Acaso eres psiquiatra para andar repartiendo carnets de psicópata?

En muchas ocasiones que una persona se comporte de un modo u otro depende de los resentida que esté. Lenin era un nini (sí, como suena) que estaba viviendo en Europa con el dinero que le mandaba... su madre. Para pagarse los vicios, vaya. También era misógino, como no pocos enmadrados lo son. Y encima como era un veleta de tres pares de narices, casi no tenía amigos de verdad.

A veces, la gente débil, reprimida y puteada es la peor, porque está resentida. Otro ejemplo de persona acomplejada es el Kaiser Guillermo II.


----------



## ominae (22 May 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Tú obesión con los psicópatas ya se pasa tres pueblos, voy a acabar pensando mal... ¿Acaso eres psiquiatra para andar repartiendo carnets de psicópata?
> 
> En muchas ocasiones que una persona se comporte de un modo u otro depende de los resentida que esté. Lenin era un nini (sí, como suena) que estaba viviendo en Europa con el dinero que le mandaba... su madre. Para pagarse los vicios, vaya. También era misógino, como no pocos enmadrados lo son. Y encima como era un veleta de tres pares de narices, casi no tenía amigos de verdad.
> 
> A veces, la gente débil, reprimida y puteada es la peor, porque está resentida. Otro ejemplo de persona acomplejada es el Kaiser Guillermo II.



Que Lenin y Stalin tenían daño cerebral no es una obsesión sino una realidad cosntatable. A lo mejor si los historiadores supiesen un poco de medicina y bioquímica podrían entender como pensaban esas dos personas con el cerebro dañado en vez de seguir repitiendo tonterías aduladoras del comunismo, que luego publican en forma de tochos infumables.


----------



## arriondas (22 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Que Lenin y Stalin tenían daño cerebral no es una obsesión sino una realidad cosntatable. A lo mejor si los historiadores supiesen un poco de medicina y bioquímica podrían entender como pensaban esas dos personas con el cerebro dañado en vez de seguir repitiendo tonterías aduladoras del comunismo, que luego publican en forma de tochos infumables.



No toda la gente que es malvada tiene el cerebro dañado, más bien al contrario...


----------



## ominae (22 May 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> No toda la gente que es malvada tiene el cerebro dañado, más bien al contrario...



Hablamos de Lenin y Stalin y estos es publico y notorio que lo tenían, pero nuestros amigos “historiadores” siguen negando la evidencia diciendo que su comportamiento es causa de no se sabe que, cuando para cualquier persona que sepa cómo funciona el cuerpo humano es algo evidente.


----------



## arriondas (22 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Hablamos de Lenin y Stalin y estos es publico y notorio que lo tenían, pero nuestros amigos “historiadores” siguen negando la evidencia diciendo que su comportamiento es causa de no se sabe que, cuando para cualquier persona que sepa cómo funciona el cuerpo humano es algo evidente.



Uno de los mayores psicópatas de la historia (lo tenía todo para ser el tipo más miserable que uno pueda conocer) no mató a nadie y fue un genio con mayúsculas; por otro lado, muchos criminales eran gente de lo más normal. Las circunstacias de la vida hace que se vuelvan crueles y despiadados. No todo son cerebros dañados.


----------



## Locoderemate (22 May 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Uno de los mayores psicópatas de la historia (lo tenía todo para ser el tipo más miserable que uno pueda conocer) no mató a nadie y fue un genio con mayúsculas; por otro lado, muchos criminales eran gente de lo más normal. Las circunstacias de la vida hace que se vuelvan crueles y despiadados. No todo son cerebros dañados.



De quien hablas; acaso de Jesús?


----------



## arriondas (22 May 2019)

Locoderemate dijo:


> De quien hablas; acaso de Jesús?



No, de éste:


----------



## Locoderemate (22 May 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> No, de éste:



Y porque Wagner fue el más grande psicópata?


----------



## arriondas (22 May 2019)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Y porque Wagner fue el más grande psicópata?



Bueno, para empezar psicópata es un poco como un cajón de sastre; la psicopatía es un trastorno sostenido por la retórica y no por la ciencia. Psicópata no deja de ser una palabra fuerte para denominar a un perturbado, de la misma manera que gilipollas describe a alguien que no te gusta pero revela poco sobre la psicología de esa persona. 

Wagner lo tenía todo para ser un tipo indeseable, tenia todos los aspectos indeseables que podía tener una persona: era amoral, egoísta hasta límites inimaginables, hedonista, racista recalcitrante, capaz de hacerle a un amigo lo más indeseable (quitarle a la mujer, y así lo hizo), con un ego tan desmesurado que se creía poco menos que un dios...


----------



## ominae (22 May 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Uno de los mayores psicópatas de la historia (lo tenía todo para ser el tipo más miserable que uno pueda conocer) no mató a nadie y fue un genio con mayúsculas; por otro lado, muchos criminales eran gente de lo más normal. Las circunstacias de la vida hace que se vuelvan crueles y despiadados. No todo son cerebros dañados.



Hasta hace poco te reías y ahora eres experto en psicopatas, por favor deja de hablar sobre algo que no comprendes que ya tenemos bastante con aguantar tus tonterías habituales para que nos cuentes otras nuevas.

Yo te he citado a dos personas que está demostrado que tenían el cerebro dañado, Lenin por una enfermedad degenerativa y Stalin por arterioesclerosis grave en el cerebro. Los dos comunistas por supuesto, la ideología de los psicopatas por excelencia.

Ahora explicame tú porque determinados historiadores tratan las decisiones de estos dos personajes como si estuvieran motivadas por las circunstancias o la mesura. Solo hay dos razones, o son idiotas o tratan de engañar.


----------



## Debunker (22 May 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Bueno, para empezar psicópata es un poco como un cajón de sastre; la psicopatía es un trastorno sostenido por la retórica y no por la ciencia. Psicópata no deja de ser una palabra fuerte para denominar a un perturbado, de la misma manera que gilipollas describe a alguien que no te gusta pero revela poco sobre la psicología de esa persona.
> 
> Wagner lo tenía todo para ser un tipo indeseable, tenia todos los aspectos indeseables que podía tener una persona: era amoral, egoísta hasta límites inimaginables, hedonista, racista recalcitrante, capaz de hacerle a un amigo lo más indeseable (quitarle a la mujer, y así lo hizo), con un ego tan desmesurado que se creía poco menos que un dios...



Vaya ¡, por un momento pensé que estabas hablando de Sánchez


----------



## arriondas (22 May 2019)

Debunker dijo:


> Vaya ¡, por un momento pensé que estabas hablando de Sánchez



Sánchez también es un mister ego de cuidado... 



ominae dijo:


> Hasta hace poco te reías y ahora eres experto en psicopatas, por favor deja de hablar sobre algo que no comprendes que ya tenemos bastante con aguantar tus tonterías habituales para que nos cuentes otras nuevas.
> 
> Yo te he citado a dos personas que está demostrado que tenían el cerebro dañado, Lenin por una enfermedad degenerativa y Stalin por arterioesclerosis grave en el cerebro. Los dos comunistas por supuesto, la ideología de los psicopatas por excelencia.
> 
> Ahora explicame tú porque determinados historiadores tratan las decisiones de estos dos personajes como si estuvieran motivadas por las circunstancias o la mesura. Solo hay dos razones, o son idiotas o tratan de engañar.



Sobreestimas el concepto de psicópata, que como dije antes no deja de ser un cajón de sastre. No podemos pontificar sobre eso, cuando todavía sabemos muy poco sobre el cerebro humano y cómo funciona. Hay mucha literatura médica con muchos puntos de vista diferentes; algunos autores incluso niegan que los factores biológicos sean determinantes. Incluso tenemos estudios que desvinculan psicopatía e inteligencia.

Eres un biologista, lo cuál no deja de ser irónico...


----------



## ominae (22 May 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Sánchez también es un mister ego de cuidado...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que sabemos es que Stalin y Lenin tenían en cerebro dañado, por lo que todos los libros que hay escritos tratándoles de grandes estadistas y “hombres de su tiempo” deberían tirarse a la basura, además de que los historiadores empiecen a preguntarse como es posible tanta coincidencia.

Pero tranquilo que no lo harán, seguirán castigándonos con mamotretos ilegibles llenos de desvaríos para no asumir esta evidencia.


----------



## Linthor (22 May 2019)

No sabía donde poner esta hazaña (de los enemigos de la PSOE) y creo que aquí va bien. Se trata de los pieds noirs, unos 900.000 europeos (entre ellos miles y miles de españoles y descendientes) que se vieron obligados a abandonar Argelia tras la independencia de este país.

La golpista PSOE de la _desmemoria histérica_ siempre lo negará si algún día se hiciera eco de esto;

_*Del día en que Franco salvó a 2.200 pieds noirs en Orán

29-30 DE JUNIO DE 1962: FRANCO EN SOCORRO DE LOS PIEDS NOIRS: UNA PAGINA DESCONOCIDA DE NUESTRA HISTORIA *

El 29 y 30 de junio de 1962, la España del General Franco acudió en socorro de los oraneses [habitantes de Orán] maltratados por los esbirros del General Katz, fletando dos ferrys, el “Victoria” y el “Virgen de Africa”.

* Para arribar a los muelles de Orán, fue absolutamente necesario negociar con las reticentes autoridades francesas, e incluso poner sobre la mesa un ultimátum, arriesgándose a un grave incidente diplomático…*

El 30 de junio, a las 10 de la mañana, a pesar de la oposición de De Gaulle, el General Franco dio la orden a sus capitanes de embarcar esta “miseria humana” que esperaba ya varios días bajo un sol tórrido, sin la menor asistencia, un hipotético embarque hacia Francia.

*Franco hizo saber a De Gaulle que él estaba dispuesto a cualquier esfuerzo, incluso militar, para salvar a esas pobres gentes indefensas, abandonadas en los muelles de Orán* y amenazados de ser ejecutados en cualquier momento por los bárbaros del FLN. Para que la cosa no quedara en palabras, ordenó a su aviación y a su marina de guerra tomar rumbo inmediatamente hacia Orán.

* Finalmente, gracias a la determinación del General Franco y temiendo un conflicto armado *_*[sic, la noticia no aclara entre quien o quienes]*_*, De Gaulle cedió, y el sábado 30 de junio, a las 13:00 hs., dos ferrys españoles llegaron a la costa y embarcaron dos mil doscientos ojerosos pasajeros, 85 vehículos y un camión.*

Con ocasión del embarque, los valientes capitanes españoles todavía tuvieron que oponerse a que se introdujera en los barcos, de pabellón español, una compañía de la CRS _[Compagnie Republicaine de Securité, perteneciente a la Policía]_, con el fin de pasar lista a los pasajeros y detectar a los miembros fichados de la OAS.

*Estos capitanes explicaron no haber comprendido jamás la actitud arrogante e inhumana de las autoridades francesas en una situación tan dramática, ante lo que no era otra cosa que una mera “operación de asistencia a personas en peligro de muerte”.*

* Contra viento y marea, a las 15:30 hs., los muelles de Orán, abarrotados de gente, se vaciaron, y los barcos españoles, *_*aunque con una importante sobrecarga,*_* pudieron por fin hacerse a la mar con destino al puerto de Alicante.*

Durante toda la travesía, se mezclaron las lágrimas de angustia, de pena… y de alegría de estas pobres gentes, rumbo hacia un nuevo exilio, conscientes de haber escapado de lo peor… *Cuando por fin la costa española se apareció en el horizonte, un júbilo general se apoderó de estos “refugiados” que se desgañitaban gritando “¡Viva España! ¡Viva Franco!”.* Habían escapado, un buen número de ellos, a una muerte programada por las autoridades francesas. Jamás lo olvidaron.

En memoria de Jean Lopez, peluquero en Aïn-El-Turck (Orán), que se hizo cargo de llevarme hasta la metrópolis y de embarcarme (yo tenía quince años). Jean fue eliminado precisamente en el puerto de Orán por los ATO (auxiliares de policía del FLN). No volví a verle…
A su viuda y a sus dos hijas, con todo mi afecto.
José Castano.”_

El suceso me ha impactado profundamente, pues se da la circunstancia de que mi abuelo Juan Bautista Antequera fue cónsul General de España en Orán hasta el año 1959 o 1960, y aunque no le concurrió protagonismo alguno en él, *sí conozco por sus relatos de los arduos esfuerzos que desde el consulado español se hacían por la colonia de pieds noirs existente en la ciudad, muchos de ellos, como digo españoles, pero no sólo por ellos.*

Por otro lado, y aunque entre los rescatados pudieran sospechar las autoridades francesas que se encontrara algún implicado con la OAS, llama la atención, mejor dicho,* pone los vellos de punta, la indiferencia de De Gaulle hacia la comunidad de compatriotas, mujeres niños y ancianos incluídos, a la que estaba dispuesta a dejar abandonada a su suerte en el verdadero nido de avispas en que para ellos se había convertido Argelia, algo que uno no habría esperado nunca de ningún Gobierno francés.*

Dicho todo lo cual, no debió, sin embargo, de quedarle al gran general francés excesivo rencor hacia su homólogo español, pues una vez que hubo abandonado la vida pública y se vio libre de ataduras políticas, expresó su ardiente deseo de conocer personalmente y entrevistarse con quien todavía dirigía los destinos de España, cosa que hizo en 1970.

Y bien amigos, que hagan Vds. mucho bien y que no reciban menos. Seguimos viéndonos por aquí.

©L.A.


----------



## arriondas (22 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Lo que sabemos es que Stalin y Lenin tenían en cerebro dañado, por lo que todos los libros que hay escritos tratándoles de grandes estadistas y “hombres de su tiempo” deberían tirarse a la basura, además de que los historiadores empiecen a preguntarse como es posible tanta coincidencia.
> 
> Pero tranquilo que no lo harán, seguirán castigándonos con mamotretos ilegibles llenos de desvaríos para no asumir esta evidencia.



Hay personas que tienen el cerebro dañado por esos problemas de salud y no se comportan así. Tu argumento es incluso peligroso, se acerca demasiado a lo que se supone que detestas...

En la Historia ha habido grandes gobernantes que fueron crueles y despiadados, gente sin escrúpulos, pero que al mismo tiempo también fueron enormes estadistas que conviertieron a sus países en grandes potencias, incluso mejorando la calidad de vida de sus habitantes.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2019)

*fascismo y VIOLENCIA SEXUAL durante la guerra de España*

En la primera fase de la guerra, desde el golpe de julio de 1936 hasta noviembre del mismo año, con la estabilización de los frentes, la violación sistemática siguió la estela de avance de las tropas fascistas. Las mujeres son objetivo prioritario de las fuerzas militares en su ataque a objetivos civiles. Toda sociedad se vertebra entorno a sus mujeres, como sostenedoras del hogar y de la economía de bajo alcance y son la reserva reproductiva. Además, en toda sociedad patriarcal, las mujeres son las depositarias del honor de la casa y de la sociedad, y dañarlas a ellas es mostrar que sus hombres no son capaces de protegerlas.


Las violaciones en tiempo de guerra sirven a los agresores de diferentes formas, son baratas, terroríficas, dañan a esta generación y la posterior, dañan la imagen de la sociedad que las recibe, marca para siempre a las víctimas. El General Mola estaba preocupado y asustado, pero sus compañeros carlistas, militares y religiosos, terratenientes y notables navarros, lo tranquilizaron. El golpe estaba diseñado para desencadenar una oleada de terror que «paralizará las fuerzas republicanas e impidiera una respuesta adecuada». La ofensiva militar llevada a cabo contra la población civil por las tropas sublevadas durante la Guerra Civil utilizó la *violación como arma de guerra*, con un cariz de terror y de dominación muy concreto, desencadenado y fomentado por la oficialidad para conseguir sus objetivos.


Según entraban las tropas franquistas en pueblos y ciudades, muchas mujeres eran violadas dentro del frenesí de destrucción y asesinadas con posterioridad. Eran habituales las violaciones en grupo y las de menores, hechos característicos de la guerra colonial que el ejército de África importó a España desde Marruecos. Después de los abusos las mujeres violadas solían ser asesinadas. Las que no eran exterminadas eran sometidas a escarnio, humillación y vejación. Se las rapaba, las obligaban a beber aceite de ricino, y las «paseaban» mientras padecían diarreas por las principales calles de las poblaciones, en ocasiones acompañadas por la banda de música del pueblo, y a veces les ponían una banderita roja colgada de un pequeño mechón en la frente o en la nuca. 


Los falangistas actuaban como tropa de retaguardia. Llegaban una vez que los combates habían finalizado o a lugares donde ni siquiera se habían producido. De entrada, llevaban a cabo una gran variedad de acciones humillantes contra las republicanas, rapas, ricino, brutales palizas. Estas mujeres, esposas de fusilados o huidos, votantes de izquierda, o sospechosas de cualquier excusa, eran obligadas a trabajar en los cuarteles y campamentos, donde las obligaban a limpiar, cocinar, eran violadas, y en muchos casos asesinadas. En otras localidades, como ocurrió en algunos pueblos andaluces, las recientes viudas eran *llevadas* en un camión a un paraje en donde eran violadas, fusiladas y enterradas. Después y como colofón de tan macabro modus operandi, sus asesinos desfilaban con su ropa interior en los fusiles, así ocurrió en el *Aguaucho*, en Fuentes de Andalucía.


Sin embargo, en la zona republicana no se dieron estos extremos, lo que no sorprende si se tiene en cuenta que el respeto hacia la mujer era uno de los pilares del programa reformista de la República.


----------



## ominae (22 May 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Hay personas que tienen el cerebro dañado por esos problemas de salud y no se comportan así. Tu argumento es incluso peligroso, se acerca demasiado a lo que se supone que detestas...
> 
> En la Historia ha habido grandes gobernantes que fueron crueles y despiadados, gente sin escrúpulos, pero que al mismo tiempo también fueron enormes estadistas que conviertieron a sus países en grandes potencias, incluso mejorando la calidad de vida de sus habitantes.



Yo dije que los rojos son psicopatas y resulta que Stalin y Lenin tenían problemas en el cerebro y encima hay que encontrarlo escondido por ahí porque no parece gustarle a los propagsndistas comunistas. A mi me parece una auténtica vergüenza.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2019)

*20 de Noviembre: Una colección de MENTIRAS del franquismo y sus propagandistas*

1.- Es falso que la Segunda República se proclamase de forma ilegal o espuria el 14 de abril de 1931
2.- La guerra de España ni comenzó en 1934 ni fue puesta en marcha por la izquierda
3.- Las elecciones de febrero de 1936 fueron ganadas con toda justicia por el Frente Popular
4.- En España no había en marcha ningún proceso revolucionario de carácter comunista en la primavera de 1936 que justificase una contrarrevolución preventiva, como se ha dado en presentar la sublevación militar del 18 de julio
5.- La agitación social y callejera en los meses previos a la sublevación militar fue promovida por las propias derechas envueltas en la rebelión
6.- El ejército nacional que luchó en la guerra civil española no fue otro que el Ejército Popular de la República, y no el franquista o nazionalista, que se levantó contra el legítimo gobierno de la nación, y cuya composición y nivel de ayuda externa recibida, esenciales para su victoria, le niegan ese carácter
7.- Franco no hizo nada en absoluto por salvar la vida del falangista José Antonio Primo de Rivera, cuando pudo realizar un canje de prisioneros. Franco estaba mas interesado en que Primo de Rivera siguiera encarcelado y hasta en su posterior fusilamiento
8.- Es falso que el franquismo crease o fomentase las condiciones para la superación de la guerra civil, el destierro de las “dos Españas” y, ni mucho menos, la reconciliación entre españoles
9.- Es falso que la represión de la homosexualidad y otros actos “amorales” penados por el franquismo se hicieran en base a la ley republicana de Vagos y Maleantes. Esta ley fue utilizada por el franquismo para otros fines y utilizando otros medios distintos a los previstos en la ley republicana
10.- Fue Hitler, y no Franco, quien mantuvo a España apartada de la Segunda Guerra Mundial
11.- El régimen franquista nunca fue un régimen constitucional
12.- La dictadura franquista fue un régimen corrupto, y bajo el franquismo hubo tanta corrupción o mas que bajo los regímenes anteriores y posteriores a él, existentes en España
13.- El desarrollo económico español no le debe nada al franquismo, este régimen más bien lo retardó al provocar la guerra y al someter al país al desastre de sus políticas económicas. El desarrollo fue algo inevitable en medio de una corriente de bonanza económica general
14.- Bajo el franquismo, la política de obras públicas, pantanos, carreteras centrales hidroeléctricas, sufrió un retroceso respecto a la de la República o la de Primo de Rivera, copiando -y mal- los proyectos desarrollados en los años veinte y treinta
15.- La sanidad pública no fue una creación franquista: ya en la etapa republicana se estaban dando los primeros pasos para crear un sistema sanitario público
16.- Es falso que el franquismo “inventara” la Seguridad Social en lo referente a los seguros del trabajo
17.- Hasta en la hora de la muerte se miente: Franco no falleció el 20 de noviembre, sino el 19


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2019)

*La VERGÜENZA de un país, y la DESVERGÜENZA y complicidad del Estado Español con la ocultación de los CRÍMENES del franquismo*

La desatención, cuando no ocultación, de los crímenes realizados por el régimen dictatorial fascista que gobernó España durante casi cuarenta años (1939-1978) constituye un escándalo internacional desconocido, y también ocultado, por los grandes medios de información, que se han hecho cómplices de esta desvergüenza e ignominia. España es el país del mundo, después de Camboya, donde hay un mayor porcentaje de personas desaparecidas por motivos políticos y cuyos cuerpos no se han encontrado. No hay ningún otro país en el mundo donde no haya habido un enjuiciamiento contra responsables de tanta represión al terminar la dictadura.


Y todos los aparatos del Estado, desde la monarquía hasta las ramas ejecutivas y legislativas, así como la judicial, son cómplices de este ocultamiento e insensibilidad hacia los derechos humanos de tantas y tantas víctimas españolas. En realidad, el aparato judicial inhabilitó al único juez, el señor Baltasar Garzón, que intentó abrir un sumario para investigar y depurar tantos crímenes en contra de la humanidad. La hipocresía, pomposidad, arrogancia y cinismo de tales aparatos del Estado, en su proclama de defensores de los derechos humanos y protectores de las víctimas, carece de credibilidad. Y la comunidad internacional es consciente de ello.


El franquismo exhumó a sus caídos en la Guerra Civil y reparó a sus familiares incluso antes de finalizar la contienda. Los caídos republicanos y sus familiares siguen esperando justicia. La ONU, el Consejo de Europa y el Comité contra la Tortura han exigido a España en numerosas ocasiones el fin de la impunidad de la dictadura. De esta manera, en el año 2016 los muertos republicanos siguen en las cunetas y sus familiares siguen, como en 1939, esperando verdad, justicia y reparación. Al menos 114.226 desaparecidos siguen en las cunetas del Estado en alrededor de 2.500 fosas comunes aún por exhumar. 30.960 niños fueron robados y entregados a familias que apoyaban al régimen o al Auxilio Social sin que se haya realizado ninguna investigación oficial ni los niños hayan podido recuperar su identidad.


Tampoco hay ninguna investigación sobre los alrededor de 400.000 presos políticos que fueron utilizados como trabajadores forzados ni sobre las empresas que los emplearon. Las miles de personas que sufrieron torturas, malos tratos y detenciones continúan figurando como delincuentes para la Justicia española, así como los que fueron ‘ajusticiados’ por los franquistas durante la Guerra y los primeros años de represión. La lista de víctimas es casi infinita. Como los de la comunidad LGTBi, que fueron tratados y reprimidos como enfermos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2019)

*Las primeras VÍCTIMAS de la rebelión fascista de 1936 fueron los jefes del ejército. Los golpistas materializaron su SEDICIÓN ASESINANDO a sus compañeros de armas fieles a la REPÚBLICA*

¿Que ocurrió en realidad el día 18 de julio de 1936? Un grupo de militares, apoyado por falangistas, carlistas y monárquicos, atacó las residencias de los oficiales superiores del Ejército, y los capitanes generales fueron destituidos o fusilados. Franco hizo fusilar a los dieciséis generales que no pudieron abandonar a tiempo el territorio que él controlaba. El único crimen cometido por estos oficiales fue el de permanecer fieles al Gobierno. La sangrienta matanza de generales, jefes y oficiales del Ejército español, fieles a la República y asesinados en el curso de aquella triste jornada, constituyen lo que los vencedores denominaron y siguen llamando el «espíritu del 18 de julio».


El general Mola hizo fusilar a su superior, el general don Domingo Batet Mestre. El general de reserva Saliquet fusiló al capitán general de Valladolid don *Nicolás Molero Lobo*. (_En realidad fue condenado a muerte pero salvó la vida, sin embargo los comandantes Ángel Liberal Travieso y Roberto Riobóo Llobera, que también se negaron a secundar la rebelión, fueron abatidos por los fascistas_). En Sevilla, Queipo de Llano hizo fusilar igualmente al capitán general de la II Región Militar, José Fernández Villa Abràille. En Galicia el capitán general *Enrique Salcedo Molinuevo* fue pasado por las armas y sustituido por un coronel. En Granada, los partidarios de Franco fusilaron al general Miguel Campins, gobernador militar de la plaza. El general *Núñez de Prado* fue capturado en Zaragoza y fusilado en Pamplona; El contraalmirante *Antonio Azarola Gresillón* fue fusilado en el Ferrol, donde era comandante del Arsenal y segundo jefe de la base. El general *Caridad Pita* fue fusilado en La Coruña; el general López Viota, en Sevilla; el general Mena Zueco, en Burgos; el coronel Carrasco Amilibia, en Logroño; el general Gómez Caminero, en Salamanca; el general *Romerales*, en Melilla; el comisario superior Arturo Alvarez Buyila, en Tetuán; el coronel inspector de la Legión Luis Molina Galano, en Ceuta. En Asturias, un consejo de guerra mandó al paredón al coronel de Artillería José Franco Mussio, comandante militar de Trubia, así como al comandante de Artillería Manuel Espineira Cornide, y a los capitanes Luis Revilla de la Fuente, Hilario Sáenz de Cenzano y Pinillos, Ernesto González Reguerin, Ignacio Cuartero Larrea y José Bonet Molina, y al teniente Luis Alau Gómez-Acebo. Igualmente fue fusilado el comandante de la Guardia Civil, *José Rodríguez Medel* en Pamplona. Franco hizo fusilar en Ceuta a su primo hermano por parte de madre, Ricardo de la Puente Bahamonde, comandante del Aeródromo de Tetuán. También se fusiló, en Melilla, a *Virgilio Leret*, comandante de la base de hidroaviones, y a los alféreces Armando González Corral y Luis Calvo Calavia.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2019)

*El AMARGO fruto de la IMPUNIDAD*

La impunidad del franquismo se extiende hasta el presente en el odio manifiesto a los valores ilustrados y republicanos que la derecha española vomita cada día desde sus puestos en las instituciones, televisiones, tertulias, periódicos. Lo que está impidiendo escribir en el BOE que el Régimen de Franco y su aparato fue ilegal, criminal y genocida, y no solo ilegítimo, sus sentencias una falacia y una burla, y sus victimas cientos de miles, no son cuestiones relativas a ese pasado más o menos lejano, sino otras más relacionadas con el presente. Lo que decimos es que el actual régimen se ha basado en la impunidad del franquismo y sus crímenes.


Y no hablo solamente de los crímenes del verano de 1936, sino en los que llegan hasta los años mismos de la Transición. Es más, afirmamos claramente que lo que está impidiendo cuestiones tan obvias como escribir negro sobre blanco en el Boletín Oficial del Estado que el Régimen de Franco fue ilegal, criminal y genocida, que su aparato represivo fue ilegal y no solo ilegítimo, sus sentencias una falacia y una burla, y sus victimas cientos de miles, no son cuestiones relativas a ese pasado más o menos lejano, sino otras más relacionadas con el presente. Si la impunidad envilece, España es un país extraordinariamente lleno de gentes envilecidas. La salud de nuestro sistema político, la de nuestra democracia, se resiente de todo esto. La derecha española es claramente postfranquista, concepto que se ha de explicar. Son postfranquistas, porque se sienten herederos de los franquistas (son ellos mismos, sus hijos o sus nietos), lograron ganar su golpe, su guerra y su transición, perdonaron a sus víctimas en ella y son la mitad del cielo en la flamante democracia actual en la que nos dan lecciones diarias de «libertad», «liberalismo» y «libre empresa».


----------



## Cosmopolita (22 May 2019)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Si estos crímenes según la ONU no prescriben, ¿cómo han logrado los Comunistas y PSOETARRAS hijos de puta que nadie les acuse por ellos? En España no tenemos derecha. Son tan cómplices y criminales como ellos. Los putos rojos a todas horas con la Guerra Civil pero ellos que cometieron todos los crímenes que forzaron la guerra libres de toda acusación. ¿Pero qué hostias sucede aquí? Y la puta Iglesia católica traidora otra cómplice necesaria.



Por aminstía de 1977.

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2019)

*MALTRATO INFANTIL durante el franquismo. “Los HIJOS de los PRESOS franquistas REDIMÍAN en los reformatorios las penas de sus padres”*

Dolores explica: “…El capellán me puso el miembro en la boca hasta que sentí que me empezaba a escurrir una cosa asquerosa, y por detrás también me hizo lo que quiso…”. El terror era lo habitual. Dolores recuerda también su primer desayuno allí: “…Probé la primera cucharada, pero la segunda vomité, entonces la cuidadora le dijo: Agáchate, marrana, puta, ahora te comerás lo que has vomitado…”. Don Mauro dejó sorda a Julia de un golpe en el oído, también en los días previos a recibir la primera comunión. 


La niña Julia preguntó al cura qué era la Hostia y recibió como respuesta una bofetada con tanta fuerza que la tiró escaleras abajo, mientras escuchaba la explicación: “Lo que te he dado es una hostia y lo que tú recibirás es la sagrada forma”. Algunos de los afectados dan fe de la explotación laboral a la que fueron sometidos. “Yo fui vendido. Me sacaron del colegio y me llevaron a León a cuidar ganado a los montes completamente solo, con 13 años”, cuenta José Sobrino, uno de los afectados. “Nos hacían lavar de la mañana a la noche con sosa. Me quedaron las manos llenas de agujeros, con sangre y pus. En el colegio éramos esclavas”, afirma Isabel Perales sobre sus años en el centro religioso Ángeles Custodios de Bilbao. Otros testimonios relatan palizas cotidianas y vejaciones delante de los demás niños. “los apaleaban de forma cruel, los humillaban en público, de manera que les han quedado secuelas terroríficas o les daban una comida infecta y si vomitaban les obligaban a comérselo, con el discurso aquél de _con el dinero que nos costáis y lo que hacemos por vosotros_“


Abusos sexuales a niñas y niños, maltratos psicológicos y físicos, experimentos médicos, explotación laboral. Eso fue lo que sufrieron miles de niños y niñas que pasaron gran parte de su infancia, cuando no toda, encerrados en internados durante el franquismo y hasta los primeros años de la democracia. Fueron víctimas de palizas, violaciones, torturas, trabajo esclavo y vejaciones, en unos centros que el régimen utilizaba para su propaganda. Colegios religiosos, orfanatos, preventorios antituberculosos o centros de Auxilio Social se convirtieron en una especie de cárceles para estos jóvenes. Muchos eran hijos de madres solteras o separadas a las que se les había quitado la custodia. A diferencia de países como Irlanda, que han reconocido los malos tratos a niños bajo su tutela, en España estos abusos no han sido nunca juzgados ni reparados.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2019)

*Patriotería franquista. La patria al servicio de la oligarquía y sus lacayos*

Para muchos sectores de la sociedad el patriotismo se identifica con el orgullo nacional, con la bandera rojigualda monárquica y franquista, dándoles un carácter sagrado, intocable y por encima de toda crítica, a esa bandera le llaman “bandera española”, pero no como algo común de todos los españoles, sino como algo propio y exclusivo de determinadas posturas políticas, considerando que obligatoriamente todos debemos tener ese sentimiento “patriótico” hacía dichos símbolos y la enarbolan como si fuesen lanzas contra aquellos que no compartimos ese sentimiento…


El patriotismo ha sido uno de los sentimientos más utilizados por las derechas de este país a fin de movilizar a la población en defensa de sus intereses particulares. Su supuesto patriotismo ha sido la coartada emocional para justificar las intervenciones del Estado para mantener sus privilegios, presentando sus acciones como resultado de su supuesto “amor a la Patria”. En esta versión, la Patria y los intereses económicos, financieros y corporativos representados por las fuerzas políticas derechistas son categorías y conceptos homologables.


El caso más claro de esta situación en la historia reciente de este país fue el golpe militar del año 1936 (apoyado por las fuerzas del nazismo alemán y del fascismo italiano, sin cuya ayuda tal golpe no hubiera sido exitoso) que interrumpió la democracia española, presente en la II República. Este golpe tuvo como objetivo principal proteger la propiedad de grupos financieros (como la banca) y empresariales (como los grandes terratenientes y la gran patronal), así como de grupos corporativos (como la Iglesia y el Ejército).


El patriotismo en la actual situación de España consiste en devolver la soberanía legítima del pueblo al mismo, acabar con la actual situación de amoralidad para profundizar en la ética laica al servicio del pueblo, del ciudadano, de la patria. Hoy por hoy esos valores éticos los representa, si ha de representarlos una bandera, la bandera de la República, la república en sí mismo como grado máximo de soberanía del pueblo, que es quien realmente forma la patria.


----------



## arriondas (22 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Yo dije que los rojos son psicopatas y resulta que Stalin y Lenin tenían problemas en el cerebro y encima hay que encontrarlo escondido por ahí porque no parece gustarle a los propagsndistas comunistas. A mi me parece una auténtica vergüenza.



Lo que no es de recibo es pensar que todos los criminales, maleantes, quinquis, abusones de colegio, mujeres manipuladoras, etc, lo son porque en realidad tienen el cerebro averiado. Una persona normal es capaz de hacer cosas inimaginables, y eso es lo más perturbador. Pensar lo otro es allanar el terreno para hacer lo que hacían los soviéticos con algunos disidentes durante la era Brezhnev: meterlos en manicomios porque decían que estaban locos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2019)

*franquismo sociológico. En nuestro país hay un déficit educativo sobre la Guerra de España. No ha habido proceso de desnazificación*

España tiene un problema con la memoria histórica de la dictadura por una razón obvia: el régimen de Franco se basaba en el terror. Sus tácticas bélicas estaban calculadas para matar al mayor número posible de republicanos. Su control posterior de la educación, el púlpito y los medios fue total. De este modo, hubo un lavado de cerebro nacional, creándose lo que se ha llamado el franquismo sociológico. En el momento de la Transición, al establecer una democracia limitada (la mejor posible dadas las circunstancias), no iba a haber un contralavado de cerebro; lógicamente, porque era una democracia y existía una libertad de expresión que se extendía a los franquistas.


Claro, estos no querían saber nada de la memoria histórica. Sobre las víctimas de los republicanos se había investigado a fondo. Primero, por las propias autoridades republicanas y, después, a través de todo el follón de la causa general, etc. Pero con las víctimas de Franco, ocurrió lo contrario. En los primeros años de la Transición, los políticos no quisieron hacer nada, incluso los de izquierdas. Recuerdo haber tenido discusiones con Alfonso Guerra, y decirme este: “No es el momento, es muy peligroso”. Quedan provincias enteras donde no se ha investigado nada; claro, gobernadas por el PP.


El gran dominio de las derechas sobre el Estado durante el periodo democrático ha conllevado la continuación de lo que Paul Preston ha llamado, con razón, el franquismo sociológico, resultado del adoctrinamiento que tuvo lugar bajo la dictadura a través del absoluto control que esta tuvo sobre los medios de comunicación, el sistema escolar y la Iglesia. La permanencia de este franquismo sociológico se debe a que no hubo un “proceso de desnazificación” como ocurrió en Alemania y en otros países gobernados por dictaduras nazis o fascistas, resistiéndose el Estado a recuperar la historia real del país (conocido como la recuperación de la memoria histórica). En este sentido, los intentos del PSOE cuando gobernó fueron excesivamente moderados para cambiar ese franquismo sociológico. Pero, en fin, si uno es franquista, con una bazofia de Pío Moa o de César Vidal ya es suficiente para lo que busca.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (22 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> Hasta hace poco te reías y ahora eres experto en psicopatas, por favor deja de hablar sobre algo que no comprendes que ya tenemos bastante con aguantar tus tonterías habituales para que nos cuentes otras nuevas.
> 
> Yo te he citado a dos personas que está demostrado que tenían el cerebro dañado, Lenin por una enfermedad degenerativa y Stalin por arterioesclerosis grave en el cerebro. Los dos comunistas por supuesto, la ideología de los psicopatas por excelencia.
> 
> Ahora explicame tú porque determinados historiadores tratan las decisiones de estos dos personajes como si estuvieran motivadas por las circunstancias o la mesura. Solo hay dos razones, o son idiotas o tratan de engañar.



Me creo que Lenin y Stalin tuvieran el cerebro dañado, pero que me dices del resto de dictadores comunistas, Ceacescu, Mao, Mengistu... personajes clonicos a pesar de ser de culturas distintas, es estadisticamente imposible que todos tuvieran el cerebro jodido.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2019)

*“La CARBONERA” de San Marcos y la BARBARIE franquista: Hombres y más hombres que caen muertos sobre cuerpos de hombres ya muertos*

Nadie de los que por allí pasaron olvida San Marcos (León). Para muchos leoneses, zamoranos, castellanos, manchegos, vascos, andaluces, para todos fue San Marcos el paradigma de la pesadilla más infernal. Palizas, torturas, frío, hambre, suciedad, infecciones, parásitos, enfermedades y muerte, muertes anunciadas tras unas estrambóticas sentencias, farsas a las que llaman juicios, y muertes sobrevenidas tras sacar a presos de la cárcel, llevarlos al campo y aplicarles la ley de fugas a tiro limpio en la espalda y en el cráneo.


Campo de concentración de prisioneros, primero, y prisión de republicanos después. 20.000 llegan a ser allí recluidos. De ellos, hasta 7.000 simultáneamente, siendo varias centenas las mujeres que allí también estaban secuestradas por los franquistas. Y de esos, 3.000 son asesinados, 791 fusilados, 1.563 paseados, 598 matados, terminados, ejecutados en pasillos, rincones, sacados al campo, apalizados y apuntillados, muertos en el patio, muertos en las celdas… y muertos en *“la carbonera”*.


Apelotonados de pie, rendidos de cansancio, calor, agotamiento y falta de oxígeno, sin poder respirar, codo con codo, hombro con hombro aguantando entre varios el peso de los que van desfalleciendo, el poco suelo libre que acoge cada vez más cuerpos caídos, sin ventanas, y la puerta que no abren estos malditos, y hombres y más hombres que caen muertos sobre cuerpos de hombres ya muertos. De saberlo, envidiarían los nazis la eficacía y economía de esta maquinaria de muerte. Sólo hay que cerrar el portón, hacer oídos sordos a las súplicas y esperar. Esta espera, esta ejecución lenta y sin pólvora ha sido efectuada de forma deliberada en San Marcos en varias ocasiones.


Cuenta *Victoriano Crémer* en el _Libro de San Marcos,_ tras su experiencia en el terrorífico campo de concentración, que los guardianes nos aconsejaban piadosamente “¡Comeos los unos a los otros!, y así tendréis más sitio”. La ingeniería del mal pretende que la reclusión sea un proceso de deshumanización cuyo objetivo es que cuando la muerte se produzca esta no parezca un asesinato porque el muerto ya no parece un hombre.


Victoriano habla de los aterradores testimonios recogidos a pie de fosa durante las exhumaciones de cadáveres y el desesperado lamento de los que sobrevivieron a la tragedia. Nos habla de las sacas, los paseados, que en virtud a la antigua ley de fugas caían abatidos tras el exhorto de “Corre”. Y de las mujeres que, enlutadas de incertidumbre y de espera, habitaban en las inmediaciones del penal, como viudas anticipadas o madres de hijos que iban a ser sacrificados, para salir, luego, de paraje en paraje, a buscar a sus hombres entre los cadáveres apilados tras la última ráfaga.


Especialmente dramático es el relato de la escapada del único preso que consiguió saltar el muro del hostal y que, tras una desesperada carrera, cayó reventado no más lejos de Azadinos, entre unos matojos alumbrados de luna. Los burlados, mientras aparecía, decidieron, en castigo, prender al padre anciano que moriría a los pocos días de conocer el final del hijo. “Nadie pensaba en escapar –asegura– pues el preso sometido al envilecimiento perdía la fe en sí mismo”.


Muerte y más muerte, 3.000 hombres y mujeres muertos y decenas de miles de espíritus de mujeres y hombres libres, cultos, comprometidos, entregados a su sociedad, valientes, decenas de miles de espíritus aniquilados y destruidos de por vida. En San Marcos, en su “*carbonera*“, en lo que hoy es Parador Nacional de Turismo, ignorantes sus huéspedes de la esencia de terror y pavor que aún destilan sus muros, todavía impregnados de la fetidez que sigue desprendiendo una de las más terroríficas degollinas cometidas por la barbarie franquista.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2019)

*Relato del ASESINATO de JOSÉ MIRANDA RODRÍGUEZ y 3 MUJERES de la FAMILIA, en las tapias del cementerio de Loja*

“Todo se hunde en la niebla del olvido, pero cuando la niebla se despeja, el olvido está lleno de memoria”. Mario Benedetti


Hoy 27 de Diciembre se cumplen 80 años del asesinato de mi bisabuelo José Miranda Rodríguez y tres mujeres de la familia, en las tapias del cementerio de Loja. Tenía 77 años, era sargento de la Guardia Civil jubilado, estaba viudo y durante la República había sido alcalde de Padul, el primer alcalde socialista.


Tanto en su vida privada, en su militancia política, como al frente del Ayuntamiento, había dado sobradas muestras de generosidad y de compromiso con los más desfavorecidos de la sociedad. Algunas personas mayores aún me hablan de él con una mezcla de admiración y respeto, recordándole rodeado de niños y mujeres bajo el “árbol de la Miranda” (una gran acacia situada en la puerta de la casa de su hija) leyendo novelas o enseñando a leer a los críos más curiosos, a mujeres o quien se lo pedía.


Su forma de ser y de estar en el mundo, su deseo de una sociedad más justa, igualitaria y solidaria, su valentía para enfrentarse a la derecha, lo habían colocado tanto a él, como el resto de miembros de la Agrupación Socialista local, en el punto de mira de esa derecha, que agrupada en el Centro Agrario, no se dio tregua en su empeño de acabar con todos aquellos que ponían en peligro una forma de vida y unos privilegios que no estaban dispuestos a perder. Y utilizaron todos los medios a su alcance, desde manipular resultados en las urnas, agresiones a votantes socialistas, impedir la celebración de mítines como el que se tuvo que suspenderse al ser recibido a tiros D. Fernando de los Ríos, hasta culminar con el asesinato, la cárcel o el exilio de la mayoría de socialistas locales.


La tragedia familiar había comenzado cuatro meses antes del asesinato de mi bisabuelo, cuando su hijo (mi abuelo) que era el Presidente de la Agrupación Socialista y de la Sociedad Obrera “La Alianza”, y que había sido concejal del Ayuntamiento, fue detenido, encarcelado y fusilado el día 7 de Agosto, en las tapias del Cementerio de Granada, pocos días después del golpe de Estado contra la República. Cuando mi bisabuelo hizo el estremecedor relato de la detención y asesinato para que, como el mismo dejo escrito, “la familia nunca lo olvidara” quizás no sospechaba que él mismo y parte de la familia serian víctimas del fanatismo, la intolerancia, el rencor y la sinrazón que se apoderó de aquellos primeros meses tras el golpe de Estado y que sumió al país durante 40 años en la más trágica y negra etapa de la historia reciente.


Los hechos que acabaron con su vida y la de tres mujeres de la familia comenzaron cuando las fuerzas golpistas, que habían ocupado el pueblo de Salar, se dirigieron a la vivienda familiar, de la que estaba ausente su hijo Francisco y sus dos nietos, para proceder a la detención de la familia, acusada de incitar a un soldado oriundo de Padul y conocido de mi bisabuelo a pasarse al Ejército Republicano. Desde ese momento la vivienda sufrió varios registros y quedó bajo vigilancia permanente de un escuadrón de Falange. Mi tía Pura aconsejada por el juez municipal, acudió ante la autoridad militar que se negó a recibirla, al parecer ya tenían tomada la decisión sobre el destino de la familia.


Esa detención le costó la vida a Pura, maestra del pueblo desde hacía 26 años, y dejó malherida a su hermana Enriqueta, circunstancia que no impidió que la colocaran sobre un colchón, tal como había indicado el médico al que habían avisado no para que la atendiera de las heridas, sino para que informara de su estado e indicara la manera de trasladarla. A Enriqueta malherida, a mi bisabuelo anciano y enfermo y a Concha la otra hermana, los condujeron en un camión hasta Loja en cuyo cementerio fueron fusilados al amanecer del día siguiente, a Enriqueta recostada sobre el colchón ya que las heridas que sufría le impedían mantenerse erguida. Mientras el cadáver de mi tía Pura permanecía en el depósito de cadáveres del cementerio de Salar sin que nadie decidiera que hacer con él, (sería el sepulturero local quien tomó la decisión de enterrarla junto a la tapia cuando ya no era posible prolongar la espera) los gerifaltes de Falange, el comandante del puesto de la Guardia Civil acompañados por vecinos del pueblo, desvalijaron la vivienda llevándose cuanto encontraron, mobiliario, enseres, menaje, lencería, cuadros …… llegando en su afán de rapiña a levantar las losetas de parte de la vivienda buscando joyas y dinero. Búsqueda infructuosa ya que Pura, sospechando que algo muy grave podía ocurrir a la familia, las había enterrado en una caja bajo una parra del huerto de la casa.


Parte del mobiliario fue destinado para “adecentar el local de Falange” según consta en un documento incorporado al proceso seguido en los años 40 contra el Comandante del puesto de la Guardia Civil de Salar, Manuel Pérez Vázquez responsable de estos y otros hechos similares y condenado, no por los asesinatos, sino por los robos y saqueos a los que sometió a varias familias del pueblo. Sólo muchos años después, tras el paso por varios frentes de batalla, cárceles y campos de trabajo, mi tío abuelo y sus hijos conocieron el verdadero alcance de la tragedia familiar y pudieron recuperar una ínfima parte de los bienes usurpados.


Mi familia, por su lealtad a la República, su compromiso con la sociedad, su independencia, su generosidad y su valentía frente a la derecha, se habían convertido en objetivos prioritarios a eliminar, y los golpistas lo consiguieron valiéndose de cualquier medio, trama o individuo sanguinario como el sargento Manuel Pérez Vázquez responsable de su asesinato. Hoy 80 años después la familia conocemos parte de lo ocurrido. Pero aún seguimos, al igual que miles de familias, sin conocer los hechos en su totalidad, seguimos esperando que se anulen procesos y condenas esperando que se abran fosas. Cuarenta años después de la muerte del dictador, seguimos siendo los olvidados de este país. Seguimos sin saber dónde están sus restos, seguimos sin poder recuperarlos para darles sepultura y cerrar definitivamente unas heridas que se siguen transmitiendo de generación en generación. Mientras tanto recordaré año tras año el asesinato de mis familiares, para impedir que se borren de la historia, para seguir honrando su memoria.


En memoria de Enriqueta, mujer joven alegre y vital que por aquellos días preparaba su boda con un maestro también asesinado.


En memoria de Concha, mujer discreta, que dedicó toda su vida a cuidar y hacer feliz a su familia.


En memoria de Pura, mujer independiente, inteligente, trabajadora (premiada por un proyecto educativo) convencida de que sólo la educación podía cambiar el mundo. Fue una de esas maestras de la República que tanto hicieron por la modernización del país.


En memoria de mi bisabuelo un hombre bueno, generoso, valiente y comprometido con la sociedad y que no dudó, pese a sus años y a su enfermedad en desplazarse desde Padul a Salar para proteger a la familia en ausencia de su hijo de la vivienda familiar.


En memoria de todos los desaparecidos, de sus familiares que se fueron de este mundo sin poder enterrar a sus muertos, para todos ellos, ¡¡¡ Verdad, Justicia y Reparación!!!


Y como dice Marisa Peña en su magnífico poema dedicado a nuestros muertos:


_ “Mientras me quede voz


Hablare de mis muertos”…_


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2019)

*El franquismo convirtió a Canarias en un LABERINTO de TERROR. En Canarias no hubo guerra, sin embargo los fascistas ASESINARON a 5.000 personas*

Francisco González Tejera, portavoz de la Plataforma de Familiares de los Fusilados de San Lorenzo ha escrito ‘*Tormenta en la memoria*‘, que reúne 47 relatos novelados sobre la represión franquista en las islas. La obra ha sido aportada como prueba en la denuncia que pretende incorporar 1.800 víctimas isleñas a la querella por *genocidio* que se tramita en un juzgado de Buenos Aires. “Muchos políticos y muchos jueces son herederos de los asesinos, el PP fue fundado por franquistas, y el mismo gobierno español está integrado por herederos del franquismo.


La Iglesia católica participó y fue parte activa de la represión, había curas con pistola al cinto dando tiros de gracia, dando la extremaunción y asesinando, revelando secretos de confesión para que asesinaran a gente. Hay que saber los nombres de los que cometieron barbaridades, violaciones de derechos y *asesinatos*. Hay que dignificar a las familias. Aquí no se busca dinero, se busca justicia”. La ejecución de Francisco González Santana ahondó el sufrimiento atroz de Dolores, su esposa, que meses antes había perdido a Braulio, el más pequeño de sus cuatro hijos, en un registro nocturno de las Brigadas del Amanecer. Fueron a por Pancho, pero no lo encontraron. Los cinco de San Lorenzo habían huido tras el alzamiento militar encabezado por Francisco Franco Bahamonde y habían encontrado refugio en unas cuevas en la zona de San José del Álamo.


Esa noche, un disparo sobresaltó a la familia. Dolores abrió la puerta. Habían fulminado al perro, que estaba amarrado en la entrada. Entre los miembros de las Brigadas del Amanecer se encontraba Eufemiano Fuentes, conocido empresario tabaquero de la isla. “Iban borrachos y empezaron a registrar la casa. Tenía dos habitaciones muy pequeñas. Mi familia era gente muy humilde, los niños estaban todos en la misma cama, y *Braulio*, en la cuna. Al no encontrar a mi abuelo, en un gesto de rabia, uno de la Falange cogió al niño por los pies y lo lanzó de cabeza a la pared. Al día siguiente murió. Está enterrado en el cementerio de San Lorenzo”.


El Gobierno español está integrado por los herederos del franquismo. El Partido Popular fue fundado por un franquista, Manuel Fraga Iribarne, que firmó sentencias de muerte y participó en el genocidio y en la represión brutal. Esos apellidos siguen estando en la sociedad canaria y por eso sigue sucediendo lo que sucede. Se asesina de otra forma. Ahora no te matan con un tiro en la nuca en la Sima de Jinámar, ahora te van matando con un desahucio, un despido, una reforma laboral absolutamente inhumana.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2019)

*Los CRÍMENES franquistas que los tratados internacionales señalan como GENOCIDIO*

El genocidio franquista. Crímenes contra la humanidad. 150.000 españoles asesinados víctimas del genocidio terrorista del dictador Francisco Franco. El abogado Joan Garcés en el programa de TVE 59 segundos, entrevistado por Ana Pastor. Los crímenes contra la humanidad del franquismo y su similitud con los cometidos en otras dictaduras. Vídeos (*1* y *2*). El primer dato que se dio eran 114.000 en las listas aportadas en 2008 al juez Baltasar Garzón, pero fue una filtración parcial a El País de la relación realizada y coordinada por el sevillano Francisco Espinosa contabilizó 132.000.


La estimación del profesor Francisco Moreno es que el genocidio franquista alcanzó a 150.000 personas. “Las cosas han sido como han sido”.Estas aportaciones pretenden replantear el franquismo, que sea mirado tal y como pasó, que no nos andemos por las ramas ni con complejos. El franquismo cometió genocidio”. “Para que exista el genocidio tiene que haber un plan de matanza, un diseño de eliminación y una descripción, un señalamiento de a quién se va a eliminar. Eso está claro aquí, la eliminación radical que había que llevar a cabo y el grupo señalado del republicanismo y las bases de la izquierda”, explica el profesor. “El franquismo cometió genocidio”, reitera. Un genocidio que se produjo en lugares donde no había frente de guerra, como en Córdoba capital: “Aquí se mataron a 4.000 personas, día a día. La matanza de Córdoba capital es genocidio, como la de Cádiz, la de Sevilla y la de muchos pueblos”. Y está aparte de lo que el autor llama “arrasamiento de civiles en el contexto militar” de la guerra en los lugares donde sí había frentes.


En el nuevo libro de Francisco Moreno, “Los Desaparecidos de Franco” (Editorial Alpuerto), se demuestra que Franco cometió los tres grandes crímenes internacionales. Primero, crímenes de lesa humanidad. El término se usó por primera vez en el estatuto de Londres del año 1945 para juzgar a los criminales nazis. Franco perpetró desapariciones forzadas. No podemos decir que el franquismo no cometió crímenes contra la humanidad, como ha dicho el Tribunal Supremo, porque eso es falso. En España no hay cultura ninguna de la justicia universal ni los juristas, salvo honrosas seis excepciones, tienen formación en la justicia universal, ni los políticos ni los historiadores, ni nadie se ha preocupado hasta ahora de la justicia universal y de los crímenes internacionales. No hay ninguna escuela de estudios relativos a los crímenes internacionales como la hay en Argentina, Chile, Perú, Colombia, México, y en Estados Unidos. En España.., nada. Así se explica que se llegue a esa aberración del Tribunal Supremo negando los crímenes internacionales de lesa humanidad de Franco, que cometió asesinatos, tortura masiva, exilio forzado, desapariciones forzadas como cinco o seis veces más que en Chile o en Argentina, quizá igualándonos a Guatemala con sus 200.000 muertos. Pero en el haber del franquismo hay 150.000 fusilamientos directos, mas luego muertes indirectas sin cuento.


----------



## klopec (22 May 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> En otras localidades, como ocurrió en algunos pueblos andaluces, las recientes viudas eran *llevadas* en un camión a un paraje en donde eran violadas, fusiladas y enterradas. Después y como colofón de tan macabro modus operandi, sus asesinos desfilaban con su ropa interior en los fusiles, así ocurrió en el *Aguaucho*, en Fuentes de Andalucía.



Violadas, asesinadas y arrojadas a un pozo. Se inicia la exhumación del crimen del Aguaucho

Todo era mentira. Ni había desfiles, ni bragas en bayonetas, ni cadáveres ... NADA TODO ERA OTRA PATRAÑA MÁS, bien regada con las correspondientes subvenciones a obritas de teatro, libros y la habitual "*comparsa memorialista*" ...

Las "niñas" violadas y asesinadas por los franquistas no están en el pozo de El Aguaucho

Eso sí, aquí no había negro tatuado con el emblema de la Legión ...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2019)

*Las MAESTRAS de la REPÚBLICA. Fue lo mejor que produjo la REPÚBLICA, los franquistas y los clérigos lo entendieron perfectamente, por lo que procedieron a su completo EXTERMINIO*







El 14 de abril de 1931, la República encontró una España tan analfabeta, desnutrida y llena de piojos como ansiosa por aprender. Los más ilustres escritores, poetas, pedagogos, se pusieron manos a la obra para remediar esta situación. Para el gobierno republicano, era fundamental que la educación y la cultura llegaran a los rincones más remotos de España. “España no será una auténtica democracia mientras la mayoría de sus hijos, por falta de escuelas se vean condenados a perpetua ignorancia”. Educación y democracia iban de la mano para erradicar el analfabetismo y formar en valores cívicos fundamentales para la participación social.


La República aspiraba a dotar a la escuela de alma. El proyecto educativo de la II República procedía del ideario liberal de la Institución Libre de Enseñanza y del programa educativo que propugnaba la escuela única, y configuró un modelo de educación público, laico, obligatorio y gratuito en la enseñanza primaria, facilitando el acceso a las personas económicamente necesitadas a la enseñanza secundaria y a la universitaria, y en el que se instituía la coeducación en los tres grados de la enseñanza para facilitar a las niñas el acceso a la instrucción pública en las mismas condiciones que los niños, lo que potenció la igualdad en materia educativa y, con ello, abrió expectativas hasta entonces desconocidas de acceso de las mujeres a la instrucción, a la vida pública y al mundo profesional. Los maestros fueron el cuerpo mimado de la República, porque sabían que eran los que formarían a las futuras generaciones en los valores de la democracia. La escuela se convierte en el centro de la actividad creadora e innovadora. “La República de los maestros”, llamada así por Marcelino Domingo, el primer ministro de Instrucción Pública, expresa con claridad la gran importancia que otorgaron a la educación.


Las maestras ocupaban un lugar destacado, encargadas de educar en los valores de libertad, igualdad y solidaridad. Su presencia era un ejemplo instructivo, especialmente para las niñas, ya que encarnaban un modelo de mujer moderna e independiente. Fueron mujeres comprometidas y valientes que trabajaron por llevar la educación a todos los rincones de España, por muy perdidos y aislados que estuvieran, o por muchas dificultades que encontraran ante una sociedad que, en demasiadas ocasiones, las observaba con recelo, ante su posición libre e independiente. Sus nombres, vidas y obra, tienen que ser restituidos en la memoria, formando parte del legado de nuestra historia educativa. Las maestras republicanas rompieron con el modelo tradicional de mujer. Por primera vez se sintieron libres para mostrarse como mujeres cultas, independientes y autónomas.


Participaron en las escuelas nocturnas para trabajadoras adultas, en las *Misiones Pedagógicas*, en las bibliotecas populares, las colonias y las cantinas escolares. Dinamizaron el desarrollo de las escuelas rurales mediante sesiones de lecturas, cinematográficas, musicales, coros y orquestas, audiciones por radio, exposiciones de arte con museos circulantes. El proyecto de que la educación y la cultura llegaran a los rincones más remotos de España era para el gobierno republicano la vía para construir una verdadera democracia. Ellas defendieron y practicaron la coeducación, iniciaron la enseñanza de temas de educación sexual, en un intento de formar a las alumnas en la libertad y la responsabilidad; e introdujeron el laicismo en su vertiente de tolerancia y respeto a todas las creencias.


Desgraciadamente la sublevación fascista cercenó las ilusiones de cambio social y la actividad reformadora en todos los terrenos, entre ellos, el de la educación. Desde 1936 en la zona franquista y desde 1939, en toda España, la depuración, la represión y el exilio afectaron al colectivo de maestros y maestras que habían simbolizado la política educativa y democrática de la Segunda República. La represión sobre las maestras obedeció al intento de desterrar el modelo de mujer libre e independiente que representaban, muy opuesto al del nazional-catolicismo. El régimen franquista realizó un meticuloso trabajo por depurar física y simbólicamente su legado. Muchas continuaron su labor en las cárceles, cumpliendo condena, formaron a las hijas e hijos de las presas y a sus compañeras de corredor animando a las compañeras a no rendirse y a no perder su identidad. Otras se exiliaron fuera del país, trabajando en muchas ocasiones con niños o niñas de la guerra. Algunas fueron condenadas incluso durante más tiempo por el que fueron encarceladas, otras murieron en la cárcel, y muchas fueron ejecutadas, y las que no fueron fusiladas sufrieron el exilio interior. La represión del magisterio republicano fue brutal. No se perdonó la libertad que mostraron al romper con el modelo tradicional que la sociedad imponía a las mujeres.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (22 May 2019)

bueno ahora que el plasta está en el ignore el hilo es más leible.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2019)

*Las 15 ROSAS de Grazalema. 1937. TORTURADAS, HUMILLADAS, FUSILADAS por militares franquistas, y ENTERRADAS en una fosa en la carretera a Ronda*



“Se la llevaron. Eso lo presencié yo y tenía siete años”, relata entre lágrimas Teresa Sánchez Barea, hija, sobrina y prima de tres de las asesinadas. “Yo le llevé una tortilla a mi madre a los calabozos, pero se me olvidó freír las patatas y la cebolla y no se la pudo comer”, rememora Andrés Navarro, cuya madre, Catalina Alcaraz, fue fusilada por ser hija de un concejal republicano. “Adelina le agradeceré que atienda usted a mis pequeños y les de comer. La comida me la dejé puesta. Pueden dormir en mi casa y ustedes echarles una miradita que, como son tan malos, no quiero que les den mucha guerra. A ver si pudiera ser que pronto me dejaran salir. Gracias y le queda muy agradecida su amiga. Catalina Alcaraz”.


Las 15 mujeres fueron ejecutadas después de haberlas sometido a torturas atroces y el bochorno público de raparles el pelo, darles aceite de ricino, pasearlas sin ropa en carretas tiradas por burros, y finalmente fusilarlas y arrojarlas a una fosa. Era de noche cuando las detenían. Una a una. “Isabel ha desaparecido”; “se han llevado a Teresa”, se escuchaba en las calles del pueblo. Era de madrugada, las metieron a las 15 en una furgoneta que se alejó del pueblo, las bajaron y las obligaron a recorrer a pie 500 metros más. Muchas se tambaleaban y tenían que apoyarse las unas en las otras. Ya estaba listo un hueco en la tierra que sirvió para enterrarlas.


Casi todas tenían entre 20 y 30 años. Al morir, cuatro de ellas se encontraban en avanzado estado de gestación. No hubo tiro de gracia. No fueron ejecuciones en caliente, sino producto de una estrategia premeditada y sistemática para crear terror. Se encontraron pocos proyectiles, habiendo importantes signos de uso de arma blanca. Los impactos de bala en el cráneo de estas víctimas se mezclan con una fragmentación del cráneo que remataba los cuerpos con un fuerte palazo en la cabeza. Entre los elementos vinculantes con arma blanca, también se encontró un hacha.


¿Por qué las mataron? Fue un castigo. Se las mató por ser novias, esposas, madres, hijas o hermanas de republicanos. También fue asesinado un adolescente de no más de 14 años, el nieto de La Bizarra, una conocida mujer del pueblo, al que se le ordenó excavar un agujero que, sin saberlo, se terminaría convirtiendo en su tumba. Los restos fueron recuperados en 2008 y un año después se les pudo dar sepultura en el cementerio de Grazalema. La apertura de la fosa y la extracción de los huesos testimonió una macabra agonía. Fueron publicados los nombres y apellidos: *Teresa Castro Ramírez*, *Salud Alberto Barea*, *Catalina Alcaraz Godoy*, *Isabel Atienza Gómez*, *Josefa de Jesús Gómez*, I*sabel Barea Rincón*, *María Barea Rincón*, *Ana Fernández Ramírez*, *Cristina Carrillo Torres*, *Lolita Gómez*, *María Josefa Nogales*, *Teresa Menacho*, *Antonia Pérez Vega*, *María Isabel Román Montes*, *Natividad Vilches* y el pequeño *Francisco Peña García*, conocido como “el Bizarrito”. Isabel y Josefa eran hermanas. Lolita era sobrina de ambas. María y Jerónima, también hermanas. Eran campesinas, obreras de la tierra y del ganado. Ninguna estaba afiliada a ningún partido político, no tenían actividad pública.


Grazalema alberga otras siete fosas ya localizadas. No hay papeles que hablen de ellas. No hay registros civiles ni archivos parroquiales. Las señalan los relatos orales de los vecinos, y también marcas que dejaron personas que no querían que se olvidara a los muertos. Plantaron pinsapos, pintaron piedras, colocaron cruces con rocas, como en la fosa de las mujeres. Hay más fosas en el municipio de Grazalema. Dos en El Boyar, una en Los Asomaderos y otra en la subida al pinsapar por Benamahoma, en la Esquina del Tajo. En el cementerio de Grazalema hay una más como la del antiguo camposanto de Benamahoma, donde estarán los restos de otros cien fusilados. En la Fosa Marrufo, en Puerto Galis están enterradas unas 300 personas, vecinos de Ubrique, Jimena, Alcalá y quizás de Cortes. El acantilado de Grazalema es ahora un mirador, pero durante los peores años sirvió para arrojar a los muertos. Los refuerzos de cemento han tapado los agujeros de bala de la plaza de toros de la pedanía de Benamahoma, lugar de numerosos fusilamientos. Un muro blanco en el cementerio viejo impide ver los cinco estratos con huesos de los que fueron cubiertos con cal viva.


----------



## ominae (22 May 2019)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Me creo que Lenin y Stalin tuvieran el cerebro dañado, pero que me dices del resto de dictadores comunistas, Ceacescu, Mao, Mengistu... personajes clonicos a pesar de ser de culturas distintas, es estadisticamente que todos tuvieran el cerebro jodido.



Pues no tengo ni idea sobre esos pero ya es causalidad que justo 2 dictadores comunistas tuviesen esos problemas y tb hay que tener en cuenta que no a toda persona muerta se le analiza el cerebro, de Lenin lo sabemos porque tenia la enfermedad rara esa y de Stalin porque murió justo después de una fuerte discusión y tenían que saber de que había muerto ya que había sospechas, pero supongo que no es práctica habitual analizar los cerebros de los comunistas.


----------



## Cui Bono (22 May 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *fascismo y VIOLENCIA SEXUAL durante la guerra de España*
> 
> Sin embargo, en la zona republicana no se dieron estos extremos, lo que no sorprende si se tiene en cuenta que el respeto hacia la mujer era uno de los pilares del programa reformista de la República.



Jajajaja, toma dos:












La República nunca tuvo control de las calles. Perdió toda autoridad cuando armó a la chusma rojezna. 

Espero que tras el "No pasarán" fallido capturaran a los hijosdeputa rojeznos que hicieron esto de las fotos y les dieran un bonito saludo de plomo. 

"Ni siquiera se salvaban las mujeres que, por ser ciudadanas extranjeras y tener su documentación como tales, tenían un estatus de inmunidad. Así ocurrió con las hermanas del cónsul de Uruguay. Las* dos jóvenes de 18 y 23 años, Consuelo y Dolores Aguiar-Mella fueron secuestradas y violadas por milicianos comunistas dirigidos por La pasionaria,* abandonando sus cadáveres en una cuneta."


----------



## klopec (22 May 2019)

Se ve que lo llevan mal. Necesitan vomitar patrañas y cargarse hilos sin razonar ni entrar a debatir.

Por cierto, la mayoría de lo que pones es mentira. Lo demás no está demostrado o es pura propaganda o burda manipulación.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2019)

*En HOMENAJE a las MUJERES REPUBLICANAS TORTURADAS y ASESINADAS por fusileros franquistas en las tapias del cementerio de Gijón*
Recientemente se ha colocado en la plaza de Europa de Gijón una placa con los nombres de 8 mujeres fusiladas por los franquistas durante la guerra de España. Está cerca del antiguo Asilo Pola, una institución docente gijonesa de la que fue directora una de ellas, Eladia García Palacios. Fueron mujeres Republicanas, que empeñaron su vida, su espíritu, su orgullo y su dignidad en defender los valores de la 2ª República Española, lo que les costó la muerte a manos de criminales, los militares felones franquistas. Las mujeres son las siguientes:
*– Anita Orejas López* natural de Sama de Langreo, soltera, 23 años, no comandó ningún batallón, no practicó espionaje, delación, no era maestra, dirigente sindical, concejala o miliciana, y aunque lo hubiera sido. Anita era empleada de hogar, durante la guerra se afilió al Partido Socialista y trabajó como enfermera en Gijón. Fue acusada de haberla visto con una pistola al cinto y un pañuelo rojo al cuello. En consejo de guerra se condenó a muerte a Anita y a otros 13 hombres. El 9 de Noviembre de 1937, todos ellos, amarradas sus muñecas con alambres, fueron llevados hasta el paredón del cementerio de Ceares. El fraile que asistía a los fusilamientos había dicho antes a los presos: “dos tiros a la cabeza y tres al corazón”. La villa de Gijón amaneció con 70 disparos. Quedaron los cuerpos formando montón hasta ser arrojados a la zanja, el de Anita con los 5 plomos reglamentarios que pusieron fin a su corta vida.
*– Teresa Santianes Giménez* tenía 26 años, hija de Antonio y María, soltera, vivía en Gijón. Su consejo de guerra fue una siniestra pantomima, fue condenada junto con otros 7 hombres a la máxima pena. Esperaron a que le dieran de alta en el hospital para meterla en la cárcel de El Coto y fusilarla el día 21 de Diciembre junto con otros 4 hombres.
*– Juana Alvarez Molina*, 40 años, casada, madre de 7 hijos. La acusaron de participar en manifestaciones y requisas, en realidad la tomaron como rehén para capturar a su marido, Luis Laruelo de la CNT, pero había huido a Francia. Entonces condenaron a Juana a pena de muerte en consejo de guerra. Camino del paredón Juana se aferró tan fuertemente a una de las barras del autobús en que la llevaban, que los guardias le rajaron una mano con una bayoneta. La fusilaron el 14 de diciembre de 1937 junto a un chico llamado Felicísimo García Casas de 24 años, natural de un pueblo de León y que se había pasado a la zona republicana.
*– Eladia García Palacios*, natural y vecina de Gijón, casada, 33 años. Pertenecía a la sección local de FETE-UGT y a la ATEA. En Septiembre de 1936 fue nombrada directora del Asilo Pola y del Patronato San José. Durante la guerra civil fue cocinera en la UGT, y colaboró con la delegación de Instrucción Pública del Comité de Guerra en la organización de grupos escolares. El tribunal que condenó a muerte a Eladia no tuvo conmiseración alguna ¡Cómo no iban a fusilar a Eladia, la maestra “incivil, inmoral y atea que realizó una labor perniciosa y criminal en la población escolar, familiarizando a las alumnas con las ideas de libertad y emancipación humanas”, que “escribía artículos en ‘Avance’ y escarnecía a las autoridades y órdenes religiosas”, que “inculcaba a las niñas odio al fascismo” ¡Además fue la encargada de evacuar a los niños a Rusia cuando comenzaron los bombardeos sobre la ciudad, y gozaba de gran ascendiente en el Frente Popular! Lo raro es que no hubieran levantado para ella un patíbulo delante del Ayuntamiento y la hubieran matado a garrote vil. Eladia fue fusilada el 29 de diciembre de 1937.
*– Anita Vázquez Barrancúa* tenía 27 años, soltera, labradora, nacida en Avilés, vivía en Gijón. En consejo de guerra fue condenada a muerte por pertenecer al PCE, al Socorro Rojo Internacional, y por haber ido como miliciana voluntaria al frente en el batallón “Máximo Gorki”. El 16 de febrero de 1938, había nevado en Gijón, hacía frío, estaba gris, ese amanecer los fusilados tiñeron la nieve de la tapia del cementerio de rojo sangre, que también brotaba por los cinco agujeros del cuerpo sin vida de Anita.
*– Belarmina Suárez Muñiz* tenía 29 años, soltera, había nacido y vivía en Bocines, Luanco, concejo de Gozón, hija de Ramón y Josefa. La acusaron de pertenecer a la UGT y al Socorro Rojo Internacional, y de haber sido la jefa de la cárcel de mujeres de Luanco. A Belarmina la condenó a pena de muerte el tribunal militar en consejo de guerra celebrado el 21 de Enero. Fue fusilada el 15 de febrero de 1938 con 30 hombres más.
*– Máxima Vallinas Fernández*, 42 años, hija de José y Elena, natural de Villaviciosa vivía en Ribadesella, viuda. Si tenía hijos quedaron completamente huérfanos. Ese sábado Gijón celebraba engalanada la festividad del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús, misa, sermón, procesión por las principales calles de la ciudad. Todos, curas, monjas, feligresía, oyeron la sonora traca ritual matutina del holocausto republicano. El 25 de junio de 1938 las cotidianas descargas de los máuseres reglamentarios fusilaron a Máxima y a 20 hombres más para mayor gloria de la patria y la religión verdadera. Según uno de los capellanes de la cárcel de El Coto se oyeron 105 disparos, sucesivos y espaciados, y después los tiros de gracia sueltos de la pistola del oficial.
*– Estefanía Cueto Puertas*, 39 años, natural de Nueva de Llanes, vivía en Sotrondio, soltera, modista, pertenecía al PCE. A Estefanía la sentenciaron a la última pena por venganza en un consejo de guerra acusada de haber sido una dirigente comunista principal, y de dirigir talleres de costura para confeccionar ropa para milicianos en Sotrondio, en Nueva y Posada de Llanes, y en Pola de Siero ¡grave crimen el de saber coser! Estuvo casi 6 meses en los corredores de la muerte hasta que el 29 de Agosto de 1939 fue fusilada junto a otras 15 personas.
Otras muchas mujeres fueron “paseadas”, asesinadas directamente sin preámbulos jurídicos. Se conoce el nombre de algunas, pero no el de todas, en el libro de defunciones del Registro Civil, 8 de Noviembre de 1937, figura: “mujer de unos 45 años, ignorándose sus señas, morena, delgada, viste abrigo negro con tres costuras transversales en las mangas, calza medias grises..falleció en la carretera Gijón-Avilés por disparos de arma de fuego, según autopsia..”. O los cadáveres de mujeres sin identificar que aparecían flotando en la mar. A *Consuelo Hevia Prendes*, 25 años, natural y vecina de Albandi, en Carreño, viuda de Marcelo Alvarez Rodríguez muerto luchando en el frente, con 2 hijas de 2 y 4 años, los gatilleros de Falange de Carreño la mataron de 2 tiros delante de la puerta de su casa en la madrugada del 12 de diciembre de 1937. Y tantas otras cuyo asesinato figura enmascarado con la socorrida apelación de “hemorragia interna”, “fractura del cráneo”..y cosas similares. Y sin olvidar a *Sabina Alvarez Díez*, 76 años, vivía en La Calzada donde fue detenida, y falleció en la cárcel de El Coto el 19 de Noviembre de 1939. A *Elena Villar Cué*, natural y vecina de Celorio, Llanes, 69 años, murió en dicha cárcel el 19 de Julio de 1938. O *Cándida Mayor Noriega*, 64 años, vecina de Ceceda, falleció el 21 de Octubre de 1939 en la cárcel de Infiesto. Muchas eran viudas, como *Amelia Noriega Martínez*, 37 años, natural y vecina de Vidiago, que murió el 8 de Abril de 1939 en la cárcel de Saturrarán.
Las víctimas de los crímenes franquistas deben salir de su eterna reclusión, y pasar a ocupar el lugar que merecen en la historia de la nación, recibir homenaje público a su memoria y tributo a su honor que hace tanto tiempo se les adeuda.


----------



## Enterao (22 May 2019)

pues vamos a volver a ver estos horrores , ahora con moros y cagalanes ...matanzas y matanzas nos esperan..


----------



## Me_opongo (22 May 2019)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Si estos crímenes según la ONU no prescriben, ¿cómo han logrado los Comunistas y PSOETARRAS hijos de puta que nadie les acuse por ellos? En España no tenemos derecha. Son tan cómplices y criminales como ellos. Los putos rojos a todas horas con la Guerra Civil pero ellos que cometieron todos los crímenes que forzaron la guerra libres de toda acusación. ¿Pero qué hostias sucede aquí? Y la puta Iglesia católica traidora otra cómplice necesaria.



Los que nacieron en 1936 en España, tienen hoy 83 años.

Busca políticos, militares, combatientes y similares que vivieron la querrá civil... verás lo que encuentras para llevar a los tribunales. Muertos. 

Hay libros históricos, hay documentación de unos y otros. Ya se sabe lo que hicieron el PSOE y todas las facciones del PCE.
Por eso PSOE está reescribiendo la historia, por ser los descendientes de los mayores asesinos. 

También tenemos una Ley de amnistía de 1976 y 1977, para intentar empezar a olvidar el pasado y avanzar.

Estas leyes posibilitaron cosas entonces impensables, que ambos bandos comulgaseb con ruedas de molino, a costa de una supuesta democracia estable y duradera.

Ahora tenemos al PSOE como loco, contando hechos aislados, sesgadis, falsos y siempre a su favor.

Es lo que hay. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## klopec (22 May 2019)

Consejos de Guerra correctos. De acuerdo con las leyes de la guerra y el Código de Justicia Militar, las ejecuciones se ajustan a derecho. Eran combatientes del PCE, por tanto asesinas. Otro ...

Sigue la linde ...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 May 2019)

*ISABEL HUELGAS DE PABLO, oficiala de prisiones, REPUBLICANA, ASESINADA por criminales franquistas en Madrid en 1939*

Isabel Huelgas de Pablo. Hija de Francisco, de profesión Militar, y Victoria. Nació en Segorbe (Castellón). Pasó su infancia y juventud en Logroño. Cursó Magisterio y al fallecimiento de su padre, siendo ella muy joven, ejerció su carrera como Maestra de 1ª Enseñanza en Valmojado (Toledo). A los pocos años contrajo matrimonio con Antonio Madrid, médico cirujano, y abandonó su carrera para dedicarse a ser ama de casa en Madrid. Tuvo 4 hijos, 2 varones y 2 hijas, las cuales, al igual que su marido, fallecieron de tuberculosis con 17 y 18 años durante la guerra. Hizo oposiciones al cuerpo de Oficial de Prisiones al cual perteneció hasta su muerte. ¡Qué crueldad del destino! El sitio que fue su lugar de trabajo: “Prisión de mujeres de Ventas” fue su lugar de represión y antesala de su muerte.

El día que el dictador franco se sublevó en contra de un Gobierno legalmente constituido, destruyendo vidas, saqueando bienes y asaltando una Nación bajo el sofisma de que eran los salvadores, ese primer día 28 de Marzo, ese ejército que tuvo sitiado a Madrid durante 3 años sin ser capaz de conquistarla entró voceando desde sus camiones con altavoces; “Nada tenéis que temer, los que convencidos o engañados no hayáis tomado parte en delitos de robos o sangre” ¡Qué mentira! Muchos lo creyeron y como nada tenían que temer se quedaron en sus casas, como lo hizo Isabel Huelgas y sus hijos Joaquín y Antonio Madrid.
Allí la detuvieron, e ingresó en Ventas el 10 de Mayo de 1939 a la edad de 59 años. De nada tenía que huir, porque nada malo había hecho. Pero esos que venían pregonando justicia, (no practicándola) hicieron lo que sabían: dominar por la fuerza, avasallando. Inmediatamente su casa fue precintada e incautada con todo cuanto en ella se contenía. Como estaba enferma fue a parar a a la enfermería.
Tanto los hijos como la madre fueron injustamente acusados basándose en hechos falsos, imperando la “Razón de la sinrazón”. Sus hijos, detenidos unos días antes que a ella, habían sido comisarios políticos del ejército Republicano, y habían luchado en el frente. El menor de ellos, Joaquín, encausado en juicio sumarísimo y con una petición de pena de 30 años, falleció en la Prisión de Porlier a los 25 años el 8 de Marzo de 1943. El mayor, Antonio, fue a juicio sumarísimo en Marzo de 1944 y fue sentenciado a 30 años de reclusión mayor. Estuvo 7 años encarcelado contrayendo una enfermedad que a los 46 años le llevó a la muerte. Dejó viuda, Teófila Herreruela Barrio, nuera de Isabel Huelgas y 3 hijos, que veneran su recuerdo.
Isabel Huelgas de Pablo era oficial subalterna de la funcionaria del cuerpo de prisiones *Matilde Revaque*, que también fue fusilada en 1940. Durante la guerra, Isabel tuvo un un conflicto con la reclusa María Milán Astray, hermana del fundador de la Legión, a quien tuvo que vigilar durante una conversación que la presa mantuvo en inglés con un visitante. Isabel advirtió a la jefa de servicio del idioma en que se estaba desarrollando la charla, y ésta canceló la visita. En el expediente penitenciario de Isabel varios testigos la acusaron de abrazar ‘ideas sumamente rojas’, ser ‘marxista’, y de haber colgado en el balcón de su casa una tela con la silueta del demonio.
Al contrario que Matilde Revoque, Isabel no pudo aportar su experiencia a la organización de la vida en la prisión: se lo impedía una enfermedad que la mantuvo enflaquecida, febril, postrada en un camastro desvencijado instalado en un pasillo hasta el día de su ejecución. Isabel , estaba tan enferma que se esperaba, con un poco de suerte, que muriese antes de la hora de la ejecución.
Con Isabel Huelgas el bando vencedor cometió una última y gratuita crueldad. Enferma como estaba, la bajaron a comunicar con 2 antiguas presas de derechas, que le informaron que los 2 únicos hijos que le quedaban habían sido fusilados. Fue la noche antes de su fusilamiento. Pilar Millán Astray, la otra hermana del general, que también había estado presa en Ventas durante la guerra, fue a verla sólo para decirle que habían fusilado a un hijo que tenía preso, para que Isabel muriera con esa amargura, pero no era verdad. Pilar Millán Astray mintió por pura crueldad. La militante comunista Josefina Amaba Villa, encarcelada también en Ventas, pudo saber tiempo después que los 2 hijos de Isabel no habían muerto cuando su madre fue asesinada.
El impacto de la noticia fue enorme. Isabel quedó como muerta. Se dieron mucha prisa en ejecutarla. Esa misma noche la sacaron, era el 31 de julio de 1939. Isabel Huelgas de Pablo fue fusilada con otras 5 reclusas. La 7ª que figuraba en la lista, Josefa Orúz Galera, portera de profesión, se libró provisionalmente del fusilamiento debido a la presunción de su embarazo.


----------



## klopec (22 May 2019)

Isabel Huelgas de Pablo.

Como funcionaria colaboró en las primeras sacas de la guerra civil en Madrid. Es curioso como a sus dos hijos, Comisarios Políticos, no se les condena a muerte y a ella sí. Todo bulos y manipulaciones 

_31. Según consta en el Archivo Histórico Nacional (AHN), Isabel Huelgas de Pablo tomó posesión del cargo de oficiala de prisiones el 11 de diciembre de 1933: “Relación de funcionarios que prestaron sus servicios en estas Prisiones durante la dominación roja”. Sección Fondo Contemporáneo, Causa General de Madrid, leg. 1527._


----------



## Decipher (22 May 2019)

La foto de las cabezas cortadas es con toda seguridad de la guerra del rif.


----------



## Debunker (22 May 2019)

Siempre me digo que no voy a entrar en estos hilos y al final pico. 


Tu nick de* MALDITOS BASTARDOS , *te viene como anillo al dedo, tal es la infamia que has soltado en tus post de esa web de la República, Como se puede ser tan vomitivamente mentiroso, difamador, calumniador y bastardo? a mi no me puedes engañar, mi infancia se desarrolló en una de las zonas más rojas y deprimidas de la post guerra española, mi padre rojo y líder de rojos en la retaguardia, no era rojo por amor al prójimo, era rojo por mariconazo y vicioso, las mujeres con las que yo tenía contacto todos los días, eran hortelanas y extraperlistas más rojas que las amapolas más putas que las gallinas, en las trincheras las milicianas-os morían más de sífilis y gonorrea que por los tiros del enemigo.

No se cortaba aquella gentuza en contar sus hazañas, los horrores más grande que la imaginación pueda concebir, sobre una población indefensa e inocente, solo por no pensar como ellos, ser como ellos, llegó la derecha y ajustició a los ejecutores de aquellos crímenes crueles, sí por supuesto en juicios rápidos y con la testifical de los dañados, a pesar de todo se quedaron cortos si de justicia se trataba.

Todo lo demás es cuento


----------



## Incorrezto (23 May 2019)

Debunker dijo:


> Vaya ¡, por un momento pensé que estabas hablando de Sánchez



pues yo de sheldon cooper


----------



## Incorrezto (23 May 2019)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Por aminstía de 1977.



no, aceptando que hubiera habido crímenes, estarían prescritos o amnistiados.
la aministia se planteó para los presos políticos y sindicales, manifestantes, etc.

nadie se planteó que la amnistía fuera para los represores contemporáneos del régimen porque ni ellos se sentían culpables ni la izquierda se veía con fuerza para juzgarlos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 May 2019)

*ÁNGEL BARRADO TEJEDA, maestro FUSILADO en Cáceres por franquistas el día de Navidad de 1937*

Ángel Barrado Tejeda nació en Malpartida de Plasencia. Estudió magisterio en Cáceres, poco antes de la proclamación de la 2ª República. Al terminar la carrera destinaron a Ángel Barrado al Condado de Treviño, donde participó muy activamente en las *Misiones Pedagógicas*patrocinadas por la 2ª República, un proyecto inspirado en la filosofía de la Institución Libre de Enseñanza para paliar la alta tasa de analfabetismo, 44%, principalmente en el ámbito rural. Con las misiones Ángel viajó por muchos lugares de España, difundiendo cultura general, educación ciudadana en aldeas, villas y lugares.
Conoció a Federico García Lorca entre otros grandes autores; en el corazón de aquel joven maestro afloró un sentimiento de respeto y amor a la cultura que transmitió con esmero a sus alumnos. Cuando consiguió plaza de maestro en Navas del Madroño, volvió a su tierra y contrajo matrimonio con Sabina López López con quien tuvo 3 hijos: Alberto, Lorenzo y Juani. Cada tarde Ángel acudía a la Casa del Pueblo, en la que desarrolló una gran actividad, llegó a ser su director y se convirtió en teniente de alcalde y miembro destacado del Partido Socialista.
El 22 de julio de 1936, Ángel fue detenido y encarcelado en Cáceres, desde donde escribió a su mujer en los últimos días de su vida: “El juez me ha hecho una acusación muy fuerte: coger documentación de la Casa del Pueblo, y rebeldía militar”. La inspección educativa franquista redactó que “..maestro de ideas extremistas, absoluta irreligiosidad, en la rebelión de Octubre actuó como agitador y dirigente, perteneciente al Socorro Rojo Internacional, inducía a los niños ideas extremistas..era menos evidente que hubiera actuado en contra del glorioso Movimiento Nazional… ”
La tarde del el Día de Navidad de 1937, en el patio del cuartel del Regimiento de Infantería Argel aguardaban *34 cacereños para ser fusilados*. Un cura preguntó a Barrado: “¿Quieres arrepentirte de tus pecados, confesarte?”. Barrado le respondió con asombro: “¿Qué dice usted? yo soy la víctima, confiese usted a los que hoy me van a matar”. También mataron al alcalde Antonio Canales, al alcalde de Cadalso, Máximo Calvo Cano, al presidente de la Diputación de Cáceres, Ramón González Cid. Sonaron los disparos. Tras ellos, el silencio.
Ángel tenía 33 años, dejaba mujer y 3 hijos pequeños. Había sido buen padre, buen maestro, pero de nada servía todo aquello. Todas sus propiedades fueron confiscadas y sacadas a pública subasta, algún cercado, huertos, viñas.. Su hijo Alberto lloraba a escondidas cuando veía que todos los niños del barrio tenían un padre, menos él. El régimen negó a Sabina pensión de viudedad. Ella jamás se olvidó de Ángel. Falleció en Huelva con 88 años marcada por la pena y la ausencia de su marido. El gobierno de la ciudad de Cáceres ha colocado una placa recordando los nombres de los fusilados, muchos de ellos aún aguardan en una fosa común en el cementerio de Cáceres.


----------



## fredesvindo (23 May 2019)

*La Historia oculta del PSOE. Crimenes, asesinatos politicos y golpes de estado*


*1879*
Pablo Iglesias fundó el PSOE en 1879 con 900 miembros, y todavía hoy se le tiene enorme respeto y veneración en el partido.
El crecimiento del PSOE fue lento y difícil En 1886 apareció el semanario del partido “El Socialista”, y en 1888 el sindicato ligado al partido UGT (que se independizaría a finales del s. XX).
En un reciente congreso del PSOE, Felipe González cerró su discurso subiendo una foto de Pablo Iglesias y hablando de él en un tono afectuoso y nostálgico recordando su lucha por la democracia y las libertades, la honradez que le caracterizó, su coherencia, su lucha por la paz, y recordó cómo él y muchos como él habían sido perseguidos por defender tales ideas.
Con ello, se rendía un tributo a quien debe ser un modelo a seguir por cualquier socialista, y se recordaba los años de persecución a los socialistas por el mero hecho de creer en la democracia…
*1909*
Semana Trágica de Barcelona. Como protesta a la guerra de Marruecos, se organizan por socialistas, radicales, anarquistas y sindicalistas múltiples disturbios y desmanes entre los que estuvieron el asesinato de clérigos y la profanación de tumbas, hechos que provocaron la declaración del Estado de Guerra

Francisco Ferrer Guardia, socialista, terrorista y creador de la Escuels Moderna que tenía como lema “la destrucción del todo” y “Viva la dinamita”, calificado por Miguel de Unamuno como “tonto, loco y criminal cobarde”, instigador del atentado contra Alfonso XIII el día de su boda y ejecutado por su compañero de Escuela, el anarquista Mateo Morral, y sospechoso de ser el instigado del asesinato de Cánovas en 1897, fue considerado principal instigador de los hechos y condenado a muerte.


Suyas son las palabras: _“No nos interesa hacer buenos obreros y empleados, buenos comerciantes. Queremos destruir la sociedad actual desde sus comienzos”._


Tras su condena, se desencadenó una ola antiespañola y antigubernamental de manos de la izquierda europea contra la que protestó Pablo Iglesias negando que el tribunal militar (debido al Estado de guerra) hubiera actuado injusta o cruelmente.


*1910


Pablo Iglesias reconoce su implicación en la Semana Trágica, defiende la figura de Francisco Ferrer, reconoce que la legalidad le interesa sólo mientras le beneficie, y amenaza con atentar contra el Presidente Maura.*


_“El PSOE viene a buscar aquí (al Parlamento), a este cuerpo de carácter eminentemente burgués, lo que de utilidad pueda hallar, pero la totalidad de su ideal no está aquí. La totalidad ha de ser obtenida de otro modo. Mi partido está en la legalidad mientras ésta le permita adquirir lo que necesita; fuera cuando ella no le permita alcanzar sus aspiraciones”_


A continuación califica a Ferrer de “hombre de ideas”, reconoce la implicación de su partido en los desmanes del año anterior, y justifica la quema de conventos por el carácter antisocial de los religiosos, la campaña antimaurista de la izquierda europea (contra la que él mismo protestó) y asegura que la población de Barcelona estuvo de acuerdo con los desmanes.


Amenaza de muerte al Presidente Maura si se vuelve a presentar: _“Debemos, viendo la inclinación de este régimen por S.S, comprometernos para derribar ese régimen. Tal ha sido la indignación por la política del Gobierno del Sr. Maura en los elementos proletarios que nosotros hemos llegado al extremo de considerar que antes de S.S. suba al Poder debemos ir hasta el atentado personal”_ (pag 439-443 Diario de Sesiones 7-7-1910).


El Presidente del Congreso le invita varias veces a retirar sus palabras, pero Iglesias se niega y se reafirma en ellas. *15 días después, Manuel Posa, de 18 años, disparó 3 tiros contra Maura, que salió gravemente herido.*

Muchas calles de España llevan aún el nombre de Pablo Iglesias.


*1917


El PSOE apoya la huelga general revolucionaria*


El demócrata y defensor de la Paz Pablo Iglesias y su partido, que defendían la dogmática del marxismo puro, la lucha de clases, el Manifiesto Comunista, la dictadura del proletariado, la destrucción de la Iglesia, el Ejército, los Jueces, etc, no tuvo reparos en apoyar en 1917 la huelga general REVOLUCIONARIA a imitación de la soviética de Octubre en medio de un clima de crisis y de crispación social casi sin precedentes.


*1923

El PSOE apoya la dictadura de Miguel Primo de Rivera*

Tras participar por un breve tiempo en la Internacional comunista de Lenin (_el demócrata gaseador de campesinos de la región de Tambov del mismo modo en que Saddam gaseó aldeas kurdas y que sirvió de ejemplo a Hitler 20 años después_), el PSOE decidió la colaboración con la dictadura del General Primo de Rivera (1923-1930), padre del fundador de Falange Española.


*Largo Caballero* ocuparía la Consejería de Estado, los socialistas entraron en el Consejo de trabajo, en el Consejo Interventor de Cuentas, y diversos órganos del Régimen.


Ello permitió a los socialistas una libertad de acción y de expansión de la que no gozaban ni comunistas ni anarcosindicalistas, que sí se opusieron a la Dictadura.


*1929-1930

El PSOE abandona al dictador, se niega a colaborar con una República burguesa, y luego se suma a la causa republicana.*

Cuando la dictadura de Primo empezaba a declinar, los socialistas consideraron oportuno abandonar el barco y pasarse a la oposición al régimen que tanto les había beneficiado.


Pese a la caída de la dictadura y la crisis de la monarquía la dirección del PSOE se opuso a colaborar en la instauración d e una república burguesa (léase democrática y parlamentaria), para después, a partir de septiembre de 1930, colaborar en las huelgas revolucionarias que la demandaban. Varios altos miembros del PSOE acudieron al Pacto de San Sebastián de agosto de 1930 junto a otros grupos prorepublicanos.


*1931

e proclama la República y el PSOE entra en el Gobierno*


En abril de 1931, y pese a haber obtenido las fuerzas monárquicas más concejales que las republicanas y socialistas juntas, la victoria de los republicanos en las principales ciudades llevó a republicanos y socialistas a exigir la salida del Rey bajo el pretexto de que no podían garantizar su integridad si no dimitía antes de las 19h, y pese a que no se había discutido en tales elecciones la continuidad o no de la monarquía. Cuando en 1995 el PP arrasó en las municipales el PSOE no vio motivo alguno para dejar el Gobierno (no digamos ya cambiar el sistema político).


Instaurado un gobierno izquierdista, el PSOE formó parte de él hasta 1933. Se redactó una nueva Constitución sectaria, se persiguió a la Iglesia Católica (el PSOE estuvo al frente de esta actitud), se quemaron conventos, se expulsó a la Compañía de Jesús, las huelgas se multiplicaron, así como los crímenes políticos, se reprimieron violentamente diversos conflictos sociales que llevaron al PSOE a ser tachado de contrarrevolucionario y reaccionario.


Se persiguió y acosó a la disidencia de derechas a la que se tachaba de monárquica y profascista, y se cerraron multitud de publicaciones derechistas con cualquier excusa.


*1933


Las Juventudes Socialistas protagonizan la violencia callejera*


Largo Caballero crea Grupo Deportivo entre las JJ.SS, entrenado con espíritu paramilitar para combatir en la calle a la “amenaza fascista” a los modos de las S.A o de la kale borroka. Portaban pañuelos rojos, puños en alto y entonaban canciones belicosas sembrando el terror entre los grupos de derechas y especialmente los falangistas, a los que hicieron objeto predilecto de sus ataques. Entre noviembre de 1933 y junio de 1934, Jose Antonio Primo de Rivera se negó a contestar a la violencia con violencia, pese a la casi decena de muertos entre los militantes de FE a manos de los “chíbiris” socialistas, lo que motivó la sorna de la izquierda, la derecha moderada y el ABC, que motejaron a José Antonio de “San Simón el enterrador” y a su FE de Franciscanismo Español o Funeraria Española.


Todo cambió el 10 de junio de 1934, tras un atentado contra el líder de Falange Española y el salvaje ensañamiento contra el joven falangista Cuéllar (cuya cara quedó desfigurada), muerto a manos de los chíbiris socialistas en Cuatro Vientos tras una concentración falangista. Falange decidió contestar a la violencia, y en 1936 las cifras de muertos de ambos bandos se habían equilibrado. No fue la Falange quien inició la violencia callejera como el PSOE intenta vender (l_a FE no contestó durante 7 meses y 8 muertos_), sino el propio PSOE.


El 23 de julio de 1933 Largo Caballero le dijo a sus Juventudes Socialistas que el PSOE aspiraba a conquistar legalmente el poder, pero que de encontrar obstáculos iría a la creación de una República socialista y revolucionaria. Hay multitud de discursos de este estilo en aquellos años. Y hechos que los desarrollaron.


Por su parte, el ministros socialista Jiménez de Asúa creó este año la “Ley de vagos y maleantes”, que fue por tanto una ley creada por los socialista, y no por Franco (como suelen creer muchos socialistas actuales).


*1934


El PSOE da un golpe de Estado contra la República y su Gobierno*.


En nov de 1933 la derecha de la CEDA de Gil Robles ganó las elecciones pero la izquierda declaró que no aceptaría que formase gobierno, por lo que este se entregó al centro Radical de Lerroux. Los socialistas prepararon durante todo el año 34 la sublevación armada esperando al momento oportuno: “atención al disco rojo” Cuando la CEDA reclamó su derecho a entrar en el Gobierno (lo hicieron sólo 3 ministros y sin asumir la Presidencia) el PSOE dio el golpe de Estado revolucionario con las armas conseguidas por *Indalecio Prieto* y con ayuda de la CNT.


El golpe incluía el secuestro del Presidente de la República y un Gobierno de Comisarios del Pueblo. Al tiempo, Luis Companys proclamó en Cataluña el Estado Catalán de la República Federal Española. El golpe fracasó en todo el país salvo en Asturias, donde con 30.000 hombres, los socialistas y otros grupos se ensañaron con sacerdotes, guardias civiles, y algunos paisanos. *El diputado socialista Ramón González Peña voló las cajas fuertes del Banco de España*. El Gobierno consiguió mantener el control con el envío del Ejército, pero aún así se perdieron casi 3.000 vidas. *Largo Caballero estuvo varios meses en prisión, y Prieto huyó a Francia,* de la que volvería después gracias a un democracia más generosa con ellos de lo que ellos fueron con ella.


Cuando en 1984 algunos socialistas quisieron conmemorar los 50 años de aquel ejemplo de ejercicio democrático, Felipe González lo impidió inteligentemente para evitar rememorar un hecho tan grave y nunca recordado. 2 años antes de que Franco diera su golpe de Estado, el PSOE ya lo había hecho con igual violencia pero menor éxito.


*1936


El PSOE prepara a conciencia la guerra civil prometida por Largo.*

Tras las elecciones de 1936 en las que Largo Caballero había prometido la guerra civil como remedio a todos los males y defendido la bolchevización del PSOE (lo que le serviría para ser Presidente del Gobierno en sept), el PSOE se convirtió en el principal partido del Frente Popular (con comunistas y azañistas), se indultó a los presos de 1934 y se encarceló a Jose Antonio Primo de Rivera por tener una pistola en su casa (moriría fusilado iniciada ya la guerra civil). Se alzaba junto a los comunistas la bandera del 34 y se solicitaba a la URSS la ayuda para “la conquista del poder por medio de la insurrección armada”. Como vemos, el PSOE nunca defendió la República, sino que sólo la usó para lo que le convenía y la violó cuando le venía en gana.


La victoria de la izquierda en 1936 fue un pucherazo en la segunda vuelta tras haberse entregado el poder a Azaña tras la primera (que había estado bastante igualada). Curioso cambio en el voto en tan mínimo tiempo.


A Largo Caballero se le conocía ya como el Lenin español y tenía su estatua en la Plaza Roja de Moscú (_luego la efigie de Stalin, otro gran demócrata, colgaría de la Puerta de Alcalá de Madrid_).


La rivalidad entre Largocaballeristas y prietistas fue aumentando y se discutía a bofetadas en el Retiro entre Araquistáin y Zugazagoitia, cuando no a tiros (la escolta de Prieto, la Motorizada, tuvo que defenderle en un par de ocasiones pistola en mano de los largocaballeristas). Modo habitual este de resolver los debates en el seno de los partidos democráticos.


*Un militante del PSOE asesina al Jefe de la Oposición*


El 13 de julio (5 días antes del inicio de la guerra civil) un grupo armado de guardias de Asalto de base socialista acude a casa del líder de la derecha republicana Gil Robles, al que no encuentra en casa. Seguidamente, acuden a la 01.30 de la madrugada al domicilio del líder de la derecha monárquica, José Calvo Sotelo, al que se llevan arrestado en un furgón, y en el que el militante socialista Condés le dispara 2 tiros en la cabeza abandonando el cadáver en el cementerio del Este. Este hecho fue el detonante final para el golpe de 1936 que ya se venía preparando.


A la izquierda puede verse la imagen del cadáver ensangrentado de Calvo Sotelo, así como el homenaje que poco menos que como a un héroe se hizo en una sede del PSOE a Condés cuando meses más tarde cayó muerto en la guerra en el frente de Madrid. Había librado al país de “un fascista”.


Mientras muchas calles españolas siguen llevando el nombre de Pablo Iglesias, todo un ejemplo como hemos podido ver, el nombre de José Calvo Sotelo ha sido barrido por “políticamente incorrecto”, por decirlo de alguna manera.


*1936-1939


Con Largo Caballero de Presidente del Gobierno,las checas del PSOE desatan el terror el Madrid, mientras la efigie gigante de Stalin cuelga de la Puerta de Alcalá. Matanza de Paracuellos. El PSOE se opone a que exista Parlamento.*


Dado su actitud revolucionaria, al Secret, General del PSOE se le nombra Presidente del Gobierno en sept de 1936. Durante su Gobierno las checas del PSOE, creadas a imitación de las soviéticas , asesinan , violan y roban. Ser sospechoso de reaccionario, haber acudido a misa con regularidad, o leer el ABC eran motivos suficientes.


Ya Presidente Largo, casi analfabeto hasta llegar a los 20 años, pero con enorme carisma y que despertaba una confianza ciega entre los obreros, y ante el avance de Franco hacia Madrid, se decreta el fusilamiento de miles de presos civiles en Paracuellos del Jarama, actos de cuya responsabilidad se ha acusado a Santiago Carrillo.


Durante la guerra civil, la efigie de Stalin, uno de los padres de la democracia, presidía la Puerta de Alcalá (foto)


En diciembre, Stalin envía una carta a Largo aconsejándole que abra un parlamento aparentemente libre como estratagema para así ganarse la ayuda de las democracias liberales y no sus lógicas sospechas. Largo le contestó que en la zona republicana nadie sentía la menor inclinación hacia las formas parlamentarias. En su carta del 06-01-37, contesta a Stalin: “Cualquiera que sea la suerte que el porvenir preserva a la institución parlamentaria, ésta no goza entre nosotros, ni aun entre los republicanos, de defensores entusiastas”. Largo no era un demócrata, pero al menos era un hombre coherente.


*1939-1977


40 años de deserción, y cesión de la lucha al PCE. Financiación por parte de la CIA?*

Tras varios complots y golpes de Estado en los que estuvo inmerso el PSOE en los últimos meses de la guerra civil, comenzó una larga etapa en la que el PSOE no se distinguió por su lucha antifranquista, que quedó en manos del Partido Comunista (a pesar de que algunos socialistas parecen haberse pasado la vida en la cárcel por cómo hablan de aquellos tiempo).


Las pugnas internas en el PSOE continuaron después de la guerra civil. Llopis accedió a la Secretaria General en 1950 desde donde siguió un a política anticomunista y de alianza con los monárquicos de don Juan (quién lo diría) que culminaría en el Pacto de Munich de 1961.


En 1973 Felipe González llegó a la Secretaría en el congreso de Suresnes, en el que desarrolló un juego bastante sucio contra sus oponentes en el Partido. Se dice que el PSOE fue apoyado económicamente por la socialdemocracia alemana y sueca así como por la CIA, deseosa de evitar que el PCE fuera la primera fuerza de la oposición en España. En 1975, 2 semanas después de la muerte de Franco, la policía tenía ordenes de no detener bajo ningún concepto a Felipe González.


----------



## fredesvindo (23 May 2019)

*Ello quieren revivir el franquismo y olvidar la herencia dejada por el PSOE*


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 May 2019)

*Los ASESINATOS de mujeres REPUBLICANAS por los franquistas en el Camp de la Bota de Barcelona*

Entre 1939 y 1952 los franquistas llevaron a cabo 3.358 asesinatos en Cataluña, 75% en 1939-40, de ellos 1.706 hombres y 11 mujeres en el Campo de la Bota de Barcelona. Tras el “enterado” de Franco, grupos de 20 personas eran fusilados por piquetes de la Guardia Civil frente a un un rompeolas, sin conocimiento de sus familias. Los cadáveres se arrojaban al Fossar de la Pedrera, en Montjuïc. En España las fosas están llenas de mujeres asesinadas por los franquistas, de noche, clandestinamente, tras la tapia de un cementerio.
Eran juicios ilegales sin garantías procesales, para eliminar al opositor político, vengarse del vencido, impartir terror a un pueblo que salía de una guerra, donde los rebeldes y golpistas habían sido los militares franquistas. En los consejos de guerra contra las mujeres se las acusaba de libertinas, de relaciones íntimas con compañeros o compañeras. En ocasiones pagaban por sus padres, maridos, hijos. A veces la denuncia de un vecino rencoroso, delaciones o bulos interesados, celos, venganzas personales, intereses económicos, desencadenaban la detención y el proceso.
Después de pasar por juicios llenos de irregularidades, procedentes de la cárcel de mujeres de Les Corts, fueron fusiladas en el Camp de la Bota por sus ideales republicanos, catalanistas, anarquistas:
*Carmen Claramunt Bonet*, natural de Roda de Berà (Barcelona). Fusilada el 18-4-39, con 28 años. Acusada de “Nefasta para el Glorioso Movimiento Nazional, propagandista de ideas izquierdistas, catalanistas, celebrar reuniones en su casa, delación de personas de derechas”. Claramunt escribió a su tía: “Se ha decretado la pena de muerte. Tú ya sabes que matan a una inocente “. La denunció una vecina, María Sallent, a quien habían asesinado los 2 hijos. Se cree que la tía de Claramunt quería dejar una tienda a su sobrina y la familia Sallent anhelaba el negocio.
*Magdalena Nolla Montseny*, natural de Astorga (León). Fusilada el 21-6-39 con 34 años. Fue una venganza personal ya que el marido había huido a Francia. Una vecina, que trataría de protegerse de Nolla porque tenía información que podía perjudicarla, la acusó de participar en el asalto del Asilo Duran, tejer ropa para los republicanos, abofetear a unas monjas, ser de ERC. Ella lo negó todo, la fusilaron sin ninguna prueba.
*Dolors Giorla Laribal*, natural de Barcelona. Fusilada el 21-6-39 con 27 años. Aunque los testigos la consideraban inocente, católica, incapaz de actos delictivos, había denunciado al marido para divorciase, un hombre de derechas, por tener amantes y por malos tratos. Fue condenada a muerte por ser “mujer de muy mala conducta, roja, separatista, afiliada a Esquerra Republicana”.
*Eugenia González Ramos*, natural de Hortaleza (Madrid). Fusilada el 11-5-39 con 20 años. Había trabajado como enfermera en el Hospital de Mataró y diferentes hospitales de la retaguardia republicana. La acusaron de pertenecer al PCE y al Socorro Rojo, a la UGT, y de haber matado un falangista, lo que negó ni se pudo demostrar.
*Cristina Fernández Pereda*, natural de Villasinde (León). Fusilada el 13-5-39 con 39 años. Era portera en Barcelona, casada, un hijo. Una profesión peligrosa, tras la guerra padecieron fuerte represión por sus supuestas implicaciones para identificar a posibles quintacolumnistas. Dos vecinas la acusaron de conducta depravada, de haber matado a un teniente y de denunciar a gente de derechas que más tarde fueron asesinadas. Nada pudieron probar, Cristina lo negó todo y afirmó que gracias a ella el propietario del edificio, donde hacía de portera, salvó la vida.
*Ramona Peralba Sala*, natural de Gironella. Fusilada el 16-5-39 con 35 años. Era tejedora. Tres mujeres la acusaron de haber revelado donde se ocultaba el hermano de una de ellas. Según los informes de la falange y la Guardia Civil era “propagandista del desnudismo, las ideas marxistas, extremista afiliada a CNT, delegada de la FAI en la sección textil de la fábrica Monegal. Sólo aceptó ser de la CNT.
*Neus Bouza Gil*, vecina del Poblenou. Fusilada el 26-4-39 con 22 años. Afiliada a la CNT. Delatada por un vecino, fue acusada de defender al gobierno Repúblicano, de ser miliciana de retaguardia en labores auxiliares (cocinando, lavando ropa) en el castillo “de las Cuatro Torres”, y aunque no se le conocía ningún delito de sangre fue acusada de participar en fusilamientos de derechistas sin aportar pruebas.
*Virginia Amposta Amposta*, natural de El Pinell de Brai (Tarragona). Fusilada el 8 de agosto de 1939 con 50 años. Fue una de las representantes de la Sección de Oficios Varios de la UGT donde representaba al Comité de Defensa y Control de Sant Vicenç dels Horts, de lo cual fue acusada, así como de realizar “propaganda disolvente siendo maestra de párvulos”, y de instigar el asesinato de 16 personas en Viladecans, donde actuaba como articulista en el boletín local de la CNT. Fue detenida con su compañero y también sindicalista Adolf Casé Pitarque, ambos fueron fusilados juntos.
*Elionor Malich Salvador*, fusilada el 8-8-39. 60 años. Era viuda, portera, la acusaron de denunciar a vecinos, se la conocía como la Roja y su propia madre declaró que “era de moral muy dudosa y que había vivido maritalmente con varios hombres”.
*Asumpció Puigdelloses Vila*, natural de Vic (Barcelona). Fusilada el 27-3-40 con 43 años. Casada.
*Inés Giménez Lumbreras*, natural de Madrid. Fusilada el 13-11-40 con 24 años. Era estudiante y soltera. 
*Salvadora Catà Ventura*, fusilada en el cementerio de Gerona el 25 de abril de 1939 con 37 años. Estaba casada, era lavandera. Se la acusó de haber matado a un joven requeté, ser del POUM, participar en el saqueo de iglesias, coser ropa para el ejército republicano, burlarse de los católicos.
*Elisa Cardona Ollé*, fusilada en Tarragona el 22 de abril de 1939 con 21 años, acusada sin pruebas de haber denunciado diferentes personas de derechas hospedadas en el Hotel Nacional de Tarragona, donde trabajaba. Siempre se declaró inocente.
*María Martí Iglesias*, fusilada en Lérida con 38 años. La acusaron de informar sobre un cura escondido. No se pudo demostrar, ella lo negó todo, en el informe se especificaba que era “mujer de malísima conducta”.
*Concepción Guillén Martínez,* fusilada en Lérida el 13-5-43 por participar en la “revolución” con su compañero, Juan Baeta Sánchez. Se la conocía con el apodo de la Leona.
*Encarnación Llorens Pérez*, fue fusilada con su marido y su hijo de 24 años, uno al lado del otro el 26 de abril de 1939, acusados de haber participado en el asalto al convento de la calle de Lauria, aunque no había pruebas. En esos días los sublevados acababan de ocupar Barcelona, estaban sedientos de venganza, y decidieron ejecutar a toda la familia.


----------



## fredesvindo (24 May 2019)

*70º aniversario de la masacre republicana de Cabra *

*Juanjo Romero*, el 7.11.08 a las 4:16 PM


*Siete de noviembre de 1938*. Quedan cinco meses para que termine la Guerra Civil. El frente está en el Ebro, el _Ejército Popular_ está en preparativos para volver a la margen izquierda del río. El intento de ofensiva republicano fracasa. A cientos de kilómetros, un pequeño pueblo de Córdoba —Cabra— ha recuperado la normalidad. Es día de mercado. *Acuden cientos de almas*.
07.31 horas, tres aviones de fabricación soviética, los Katiuska SB-2 del ejército republicano, dejan caer una veintena de bombas que asesinan 101 personas —96 en el acto— y más de 200 heridos, *mujeres, niños y ancianos*.
Todavía se desconocen los motivos para la *matanza republicana* (quizá el mismo móvil que el guiaba al abuelo de Zapatero, el tiro en la nuca), no había tropas, no era escenario de operaciones. Zona campesina y alejada de vías de comunicación. Los responsables de este *crímen de guerra republicano* no respondieron a la Justicia (uno entre cientos). Quizá cuando a Garzón le operen las meninges la laringe, pueda menterle mano al asunto.
El año pasado escribía, el nada sospechoso, *Arcadi Espada*:


Es de las pocas cosas que puedo suscribir de Espada, aunque con un matiz. La *única relación entre el bodrio de Picasso y el bombardeo de Guernica*, es el nombre. Evidentemente la propaganda hace estragos.
El gobierno de la II República, a través de Bergamín, Aub y Gaos, convence a Picasso para que haga un mural para el Pabellón de la Exposición Internacional de París Artes y Técnicas de la Vida Moderna del verano de 1937. Quieren dar aires de modernidad, y piensan que el conocido pintor, al que se pagan 150.000 francos franceses —una cantidad astronómica, casi el 15% de todos los gastos del pabellón español—. *Los progres son así de desinteresados*.
Entre el 8 y 9 enero del 37 *todo lo que es capaz de parir son dos planchas* para grabados en aguafuerte, «_Sueño y mentira de Franco_», que no pasarán por su calidad a la historia del arte.
Durante un tiempo parece que se queda seco —de musas, claro—. *Los comisarios le apremian y dibuja los primeros bocetos* el 18 de abril (unos trazos de un toro, un caballo, mujer con lámpara), y decenas más hasta finales de mes. El bombardeo de Guernica es el 26 de abril (todavía no existe Internet, así que las noticias se demoran). Tarda 20 días en pasar de los bocetos al mural. Pero no pintó más que una evolución de los bocetos, todos anteriores al bombardeo. No hay ninguna referencia al suceso bélico o al lugar. *Cuando por fin se expone ni tiene ni título*, únicamente «Gritos de niños, gritos de mujeres, gritos de pájaros…»
El cuadro no gusta. La gente pasa, y la crítica también. Están más interesados en los progresos tecnológicos de otros países, que en los de la casposa España Republicana.
El pintor guipuzcoano Julián Tellaeche Aldasoro y un puñado de políticos, también vascos, *pidieron que se sustituyera el cuadro por otro de Aurelio Arteta*, un tríptico sobre la Guerra Civil. No prospera la sustitución, y los responsables políticos del pabellón español se ven obligados a reinterpretar el tema del gran lienzo-mural: nace el _Guernica_.
La relación del mural con el apoyo a la causa republicana está fuera de toda duda, el resto pura propaganda. *Todavía hay quien cree que Picasso estuvo en Guernica y tomó fotos para su cuadro.*


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 May 2019)

*Una mujer de 90 años al juzgado por unas declaraciones sobre el exalcalde franquista de Yesa

El actual alcalde del pueblo, nieto del alcalde franquista, la exige retractarse de unas declaraciones incluidas en un video para una investigacion sobre represión franquista*

Una mujer de 90 años del pueblo navarro de Yesa, Carmen García Pellón, tuvo que declarar ayer en el juzgado de Sangüesa en una vista de conciliación, porque el actual alcalde de Yesa, Roberto Martínez Luyando, nieto de Isidoro Martínez, exalcalde franquista del municipio, le exige que se retracte de unas declaraciones que hizo en un video de youtube que forma parte de un trabajo de investigación de Memoria Histórica sobre la represión en Navarra entre 1936 y 1945.
Carmen es hija de Mariano García Ilazorza, concejal de UGT fusilado cuando ella tenía 8 años y, según consta en la denuncia, hizo unas declaraciones en dicho vídeo donde atribuía al alcalde franquista abuelo del actual alcalde “haber robado todo lo que pudo, haber sido ladrón, apropiarse de todos los terrenos del pueblo y haberse quedado con las tierras de los fusilados”, declaraciones de las que Roberto Martínez Luyando la exige que se retracte.

Así mismo también solicita la retirada del vídeo de youtube donde se recogen esas declaraciones. El vídeo ya no está disponible en youtube, pero en la vista, Carmen se ha negado a rectificar sus declaraciones, por lo que es posible que sea objeto de una querella por parte del alcalde.
Desde La Haine hablamos con Nekane Ruano, que es quién está llevando a cabo dicha investigación sobre la represión franquista en Navarra: “Si a una persona mayor que habla de lo ocurrido en aquellos años la denuncias para mi eso es muy grave, porque estas impidiendo que se conozca la verdad de un periodo muy importante”, nos explica. Ruano califica de barbaridad que se persiga a los pocos testimonios vivos que quedan e insta al alcalde de Yesa no cursar querella criminal contra Carmen por este tema.
La misma dignidad y honor que pide el alcalde para su familia no parece tenerla para con los asesinados por el terror fascista: En su pueblo, Yesa, desde hace unos pocos meses tienen puestas las placas de reconocimiento a los asesinados que la ley exige en la plaza del Yamaguchi. Pero las mismas no están en ningún monumento ni en ningún lugar privilegiado de la plaza, sino sobre la puerta de un cuadro eléctrico, atentando contra su dignidad.

Este hecho se da la misma semana en la que Teresa Rodríguez, diputada por Podemos en el Parlamento de Andalucía., ha sido multada con 5.000 euros por señalar como responsable del asesinato de Salvador Puig Antich al exministro franquista Utrera Molina, que firmó la sentencia de muerte de Salvador Puig Antich.

La proliferación de este tipo de denuncias hace pensar que se quiere silenciar y reprimir los pocos testimonios vivos directos del terror franquista, o a quienes se atreven a señalar la responsabilidad de estos cargos franquistas.


----------



## klopec (24 May 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Los ASESINATOS de mujeres REPUBLICANAS por los franquistas en el Camp de la Bota de Barcelona*



Parece que los de ARMH o similares os jodió algun post. Pues os seguís jodiendo.
Te contesto con el enlace, así ocupamos menos espacio. Resumen : *No es delictivo ejecutar asesinos*. Repasa cuantos mataron tus abuelitos. En Cataluña, unos 10.000. Si os han quitado alguna paguita, os jodéis.

Pedro FernÃ¡ndez Barbadillo - Las 'listas negras' de catalanes hechas por Companys


----------



## klopec (24 May 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Una mujer de 90 años al juzgado por unas declaraciones sobre el exalcalde franquista de Yesa*
> 
> La proliferación de este tipo de denuncias hace pensar que se quiere silenciar y reprimir los pocos testimonios vivos directos del terror franquista, o a quienes se atreven a señalar la responsabilidad de estos cargos franquistas.



Pues a pagar si no tiene pruebas o a la puta cárcel previo embargo. Ésto es un estado de derecho. Ya no te acuerdas de lo de Hermann Tersch ?

Hermann Tertsch, condenado por llamar "criminal" al abuelo de Pablo Iglesias


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 May 2019)

'Fusilaron a mi padre, nos quitaron tierras y ahora, con 90 años, quieren que me calle'

"Fusilaron a mi padre, nos quitaron tierras y ahora, con 90 años, quieren que me calle"

Carmen García Pellón tuvo que acudir al juzgado de guardia de Yesa (Navarra) a un acto de conciliación con el alcalde de la ciudad, Roberto Martínez, que le insta a retractarse de su testimonio en una investigación histórica por haber acusado al abuelo del edil, alcalde franquista de la ciudad, de apropiarse de unas tierras y propiedades.

Carmen García Pellón, de 90 años, lo tiene grabado a fuego. Tenía apenas 8 cuando dos guardias y un alguacil tocaron la puerta de su casa. Venían a buscar a su padre, Mariano García Illazorza, en aquel momento concejal de Yesa (Navarra), labrador y miembro de la UGT. Se lo llevaron al cuartel. Esa misma noche, Carmen y su madre fueron a visitarle. Le llevaban cena y una boina. Lo vieron allí, junto a otras siete personas, encadenados por los pies a una mesa. "Dicen que nos llevan a declarar a Pamplona", les informó el padre. "Dale un beso a tu padre. No creo que lo vuelvas a ver", le dijo la madre a la pequeña Carmen.

Y así fue. La niña salió del cuartel con el llanto desconsolado. Esa misma noche una furgoneta recogió a los presos y se los llevó. A mitad de camino, en Monreal, los hicieron bajarse. Todos fueron fusilados. Sus restos aún yacen en la fosa común donde sus verdugos, en nombre de dios y de España, les dieron el tiro de gracia. Este otoño, sin embargo, la familia de Carmen tiene esperanzas en que, por fin, 83 años después, puedan sacarlos de allí y darles el enterramiento digno que merecen.

"Mi padre pudo haber escapado el día de antes. Un familiar vino a vernos con un taxi para llevárselo", cuenta Carmen

"Mi padre pudo haber escapado el día de antes. Un familiar vino a vernos con un taxi para llevárselo. Pero él dijo que se quedaba, que no había hecho nada mala. Dio igual. Lo mataron", cuenta Carmen a Público. Según el relato de esta mujer, después, los vencedores de la guerra se apropiarían de parte de sus tierras y también de otras comunales. Se quedarían, por ejemplo, con su pequeña corral y otras pequeñas propiedades. Uno de ellos es el abuelo del actual alcalde de la ciudad.

Este miércoles Carmen tuvo que comparecer en un juzgado de paz. No lo hacía para denunciar el asesinato de su padre ni la represión de la dictadura. Tampoco por las tierras que dice que eran de su propiedad y que ya no lo son. Lo hizo tras recibir una citación judicial. El alcalde de la localidad, Roberto Martínez, la llevó ante el juez para que se retractara de sus palabras, que señalaban al abuelo del regidor, Isidoro Martínez, alcalde franquista de la localidad, como uno de los que se apropiaron sus tierras. También pedía la retirada de un video de Youtube en el que Carmen contaba este episodio de su vida en una investigación de la profesora de instituto e investigadora Nekane Ruano. Pero Carmen rechazó retirar sus afirmaciones. Ella lo ha vivido. Sabe de qué habla.

La probable consecuencia de la decisión de Carmen es que el actual alcalde Roberto Martínez emprenda acciones judiciales contra ella

La probable consecuencia de la decisión de Carmen es que el actual alcalde Roberto Martínez emprenda acciones judiciales contra ella, que pueden ser encaminadas por la vía civil, pero también por la penal. De momento, la familia desconoce la decisión del denunciante. Según estipula la ley, tiene hasta un año de plazo, desde la celebración del acto de conciliación, para formalizar la denuncia o la querella. Este periódico ha contactado con el Ayuntamiento de Yesa para recabar la versión del actual alcalde, pero no ha recibido respuesta.

El diario deNoticias de Navarrarecoge en su versión de este jueves que el alcalde de Yesa hizo constar ante el juez que Carmen había acusado a su abuelo Isidoro Martínez de "haber robado todo lo que pudo, haber sido un ladrón, apropiarse de todos los terrenos del pueblo y haberse quedado con las tierras de los fusilados". La vecina, por contra, respondió con una relación de propiedades que le habrían quitado y pidió su restitución. El alcalde, por su parte, instó a la vecina de 90 años a demostrar sus palabras.

"Fusilaron a mi padre, nos quitaron tierras y ahora, con 90 años, quieren que me calle. Pero eso no va a pasar", critica Carmen

"Fusilaron a mi padre, nos quitaron tierras y ahora, con 90 años, quieren que me calle. Pero eso no va a pasar. Quieren que tenga la boca tapada y ya te digo que no. ¿Qué conciliación quiere? ¿Cómo me puede pedir que me calle? Se quedaron con tierras que no son suyas", insiste Carmen al otro lado del teléfono. También cuenta que a mediados de los 70 la familia hizo trámites para recuperar algunas de las propiedades y que algunas de las escrituras originales habían desaparecido durante esos trámites en el mismo Ayuntamiento. Carlos, el hijo de Carmen, detalla a este periódico que han ganado en la Justicia varios pleitos, pero que, de momento, nada ha cambiado en el municipio.

Ahora Carmen y Carlos esperan la decisión del alcalde. Si deja el asunto tal y como está o formaliza una demanda o querella. La mujer de 90 años dice contar con la seguridad de quien ha vivido todo el proceso y puede contarlo en primera persona. "No sabemos qué pasará a partir de ahora. Han querido callar y amedrentar a mi madre. Creían que con amenazas judiciales podrían coartarla. Pero se ratificó", zanja Carlos.

De momento, la contradicción es que ninguno de los implicados en el exterminio franquista en Navarra, con cerca de 3.400 asesinatos en la comunidad foral, ha tenido que acudir a los tribunales de justicia para dar explicaciones. Tampoco nadie ha tenido que explicar ni detallar la usurpación de bienes de las personas asesinadas, ni sus roles en, por ejemplo, el Tribunal de Incautación de Bienes, activo en Navarra desde noviembre de 1936. Sin embargo, Carmen sí que ha tenido que acudir ante la Justicia. Lo hace por dar cuenta con su testimonio de la magnitud de la represión y por señalar, con nombre y apellidos, a los que considera responsables de lo que ha sufrido.

"Esta clase de testimonios son claves. Es una fuente primaria. Nos aporta fechas y datos que nos permiten acudir a los archivos", asegura la historiadora

La historiadora, investigadora y profesora de Instituto Nekane Ruano, que fue quien recabó el testimonio de Carmen en vídeo, destaca la importancia de este tipo de declaraciones para la necesaria labor de investigación histórica. La entrevista a esta mujer, de hecho, formaba parte de un proyecto de investigación que recopilaba testimonios de mujeres entre 1939 y 1945. "Esta clase de testimonios son claves. Es una fuente primaria. Nos aporta fechas y datos que nos permiten acudir a los archivos, consultar con otras fuentes y documentar este período de nuestra historia. Si se denuncian este tipo de testimonios también se impide hacer una labor investigadora", explica la profesora.

Ruano también señala que hay "muchos datos que permiten pensar" que en la zona hubo, además de una represión sangrienta, otra "económica". Pone como ejemplo otro caso, con diferentes protagonistas, que aparece, como en el caso de Carmen, en la obra Navarra 1936. De la esperanza al terror. Este es el fragmento de la obra que narra el episodio:

"El 5 de septiembre una nueva familia iba a quedar destrozada, posiblemente por móviles económicos. El matrimonio Francisca Alonso y Filemón Losantes, con tres hijos, habían arrendado unas tierras que según testimonios, codiciaban otros. A Gregorio Alonso, hermano de Francisca y ganadero bien situado, le quitaron el rebaño y la carnicería. Se los llevaron a los tres, (Francisca en camisón), al otro lado del Ebro y en el término de Recuenco de Calahorra, los fusilaron. Francisca quedó malherida y arrastrándose dos kilómetros llegó hasta el corral de Ontano donde pidió ayuda. En vez de hacerlo fueron a dar parte y volvieron a rematarla. A Amancio Alonso, hermano menor de los anteriores, lo fusilaron en Zaragoza al día siguiente. Había estudiado para fraile y ejercía de maestro".

La mencionada contradicción se asemeja también a la reciente sentencia judicial que condena a Teresa Rodríguez, líder de Adelante Andalucía, a pagar 5.000 euros a los descendientes del exministro franquista José Utrera Molina por escribir en redes sociales el exministro era uno de los "responsables" del asesinato a garrote vil de Salvador Puig Antich. Nadie ha tenido que rendir cuentas ante la Justicia por los crímenes del franquismo pero sí se piden explicaciones judiciales a aquellos que señalan la represión franquista con nombres y apellidos.


----------



## klopec (24 May 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> 'Fusilaron a mi padre, nos quitaron tierras y ahora, con 90 años, quieren que me calle'
> 
> "Fusilaron a mi padre, nos quitaron tierras y ahora, con 90 años, quieren que me calle"
> 
> Carmen García Pellón tuvo que acudir al juzgado de guardia de Yesa (Navarra) a un acto de conciliación con el alcalde de la ciudad, Roberto Martínez, que le insta a retractarse de su testimonio en una investigación histórica por haber acusado al abuelo del edil, alcalde franquista de la ciudad, de apropiarse de unas tierras y propiedades.



Parece que la señora no tiene mas datos o la reportera no quiere ponerlos. Supongo que tendrás más información. Si no, ésta os interesa :

Supervivientes: Isabel Pantoja, traicionada... por todos

*Supervivientes: Isabel Pantoja, traicionada... por todos*​
_Isabel Pantoja ha sido traicionada. Traicionada por el hombre que le devolvió la sonrisa y por sus hijos que se lanzan los cuchillos hasta el punto de revelar los secretos sexuales de Cantora _


----------



## fredesvindo (24 May 2019)

*Durante la Guerra Civil 4.184 sacerdotes fueron asesinados *

 marzo 18, 2019 








Mártires de la Guerra Civil

La festividad de San José, además de rezar por los padres de familia, que buena falta nos hace, está dedicada también a pedir por las vocaciones sacerdotales. En los últimos años nos han dado más coba de la necesaria a los que no somos clérigos, y además lo han hecho con un lema tan cursi y tan clerical como el de “la edad adulta del laicado”, como si nuestros antepasados se hubieran dedicado a jugar con el sonajero en las iglesias. Y en este clima, han surgido en la Iglesia católica los llamados movimientos y nuevas realidades tan laicos, tan laicos…, que en ocasiones pudieran dar la impresión que los sacerdotes y los religiosos ya están de sobra.

Y no es así, porque la religión católica es sacramental, y sin sacerdotes no hay sacramentos y sin sacerdotes no hay Iglesia. Así es que haciendo mío el grito con el que los Vandeanos se lanzaron a la lucha para defender la religión —¡Viva Cristo Rey y los buenos curas!— hoy le voy a dedicar el artículo a los sacerdotes y, en particular, a los curas párrocos.

Sin sacerdotes no hay sacramentos, sin sacramentos no hay Iglesia

Hasta aquel día, yo siempre había estado en los archivos al otro lado del mostrador, donde se entregan los legajos. Y fue una mañana de noviembre cuando el archivero del obispado de Cuenca me invitó a bajar a los sótanos de la catedral, donde reposan los libros parroquiales. Con buen criterio y para una mejor conservación, los obispos españoles han recogido los libros antiguos de cada parroquia y los han llevado a los archivos de las diócesis, porque ya no se usan y, sin embargo, tienen un gran valor como documentos históricos.

Me sobrecogió en aquella ocasión contemplar los miles de libros antiguos colocados en las estanterías del archivo de la diócesis de Cuenca. Desde el Concilio de Trento, a partir de 1563, se encargó a las parroquias que anotasen todas las circunstancias de cada feligrés que concurrían en la recepción de los sacramentos. Y todos esos datos figuran en los libros de Bautismos, en los libros de Confirmaciones, en los libros de Matrimonio y en los libros de Defunción.

La sociedad de Europa hasta el siglo XIX era una sociedad cristiana. Como bien escribiera François Furet, uno de los grandes historiadores de Francia y militante del Partido Comunista, “el paisaje de Francia en vísperas de la Revolución Francesa (1789) es católico… Por encima de los tejados de las aldeas se elevan los campanarios de las iglesias…” Y podríamos añadir nosotros… Y el paisaje de España, y el de Italia, y el de casi toda Europa.

Desde el Concilio de Trento, a partir de 1563, se encargó a las parroquias que anotasen todas las circunstancias de cada feligrés que concurrían en la recepción de los sacramentos

Y era en torno a estas iglesias, las parroquias, donde se articulaba la vida de los hombres. Fue la Revolución Francesa la que sustituyó las antiguas provincias por los departamentos y estableció también una triple división territorial dentro de ellos; a saber, distritos, cantones y comunas. Y fue así como las parroquias regidas por un párroco fueron remplazadas por las comunas, gobernadas por un alcalde.

Secularizada la vida de los europeos, las instituciones administrativas comenzaron a inscribir en los registros civiles datos parecidos a los que recogía la Iglesia respecto a los nacimientos, los matrimonios y las defunciones, aunque con finalidades bien distintas. En el caso de los archivos eclesiásticos cada fiel inscrito, por cristiano, se catalogaba porque tenía el inmenso valor de haber sido rescatado por la sangre de Jesucristo, y en las administraciones civiles, cada ciudadano, por contribuyente, era fichado por considerarle un filón de por vida para pagar impuestos.

En la España del siglo XIX, los antirreligiosos gobiernos liberales que persiguieron a la Iglesia, la expulsaron de sus conventos y se apropiaron de sus bienes, sin embargo, no cometieron el error de eliminar a los párrocos, como hicieron los franceses al crear una iglesia constitucional separada de Roma, despojada de sentido religioso y sometida al poder, como establecía la Constitución Civil del Clero (12-VII-1790).

Así, por ejemplo, Pascual Madoz, que organizó las matanzas de frailes en Barcelona en 1835 y las anunció desde las páginas del periódico que dirigía, El Catalán, escribía en ese mismo periódico lo siguiente: “Existe en cada parroquia un hombre que no pertenece a ninguna familia y que depende de la de todos, sin cuyo auxilio no se puede nacer ni morir; que recibe al hombre desde el seno de la madre y no le abandona hasta el de la tierra; que bendice la cuna, santifica el tálamo nupcial, ruega en el lecho de la muerte y consagra la tumba; a quien todos llaman padre y a cuyas plantas los cristianos divulgan sus más ocultos pensamientos, confían sus penas y trabajos, y derraman sus lágrimas y sus miserias; que no ocupa ningún rango social y que pertenece a todas las clases; a las inferiores por su vida humilde, pobre y retirada, y a las superiores y elevadas por la educación, sabiduría y ciencia que en él debe suponerse… Este hombre, finalmente, es el cura párroco”.Con la Revolución Francesa, las parroquias regidas por un párroco fueron remplazadas por las comunas, gobernadas por un alcalde.

Todo anticristiano apunta, antes que nada, contra el clero

Paradójico e inexplicable el párrafo del mata-frailes de Pascual Madoz, si no se tiene en cuenta que quienes como él consideran la religión como un elemento sociológico, los párrocos tienen su reconocimiento, no tanto porque unan a los feligreses con Dios, sino porque proporcionan estabilidad en las parroquias. Madoz no oculta su pensamiento y concluye su artículo con estas palabras: “Interés tenemos todos en que el pueblo no pierda el freno de la religión. ¿Qué sería de este país, señores, si llegase a perder el freno de la religión, sin haberlo sustituido el freno de la educación y la moral?”.

Cien años después el sectarismo antirreligioso de los socialistas, los comunistas y los anarquistas en su afán por imponer una sociedad atea en España, desató la mayor persecución religiosa contra la Iglesia católica de todos los tiempos.

Durante la Guerra Civil española(1936-1939) fueron asesinados 13 obispos, 4.184 sacerdotes seculares, 2.365 frailes y 283 monjas, lo que equivalía a uno de cada siete sacerdotes y a uno de cada cinco frailes. A estos datos habría que añadir el elevado número —imposible de establecer con exactitud— de tantos católicos españoles que murieron víctimas del odio contra la religión, en una persecución que hasta para asemejarse a la de los primeros cristianos dio cabida a acontecimientos como los de la "Casa de Fieras", el zoo situado entonces en el parque madrileño del Retiro, donde se arrojaban a las personas para que fuesen devoradas por los osos y los leones.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 May 2019)

*Los curas ASESINADOS por franco*

La propaganda catolicista franquista que asociaba la causa nazional con una “Cruzada”, chocaba con estupor con la presencia de católicos fervientes y sacerdotes antifascistas entre las filas Republicanas, que argumentaban que esta elección de bando no era incongruente sino consecuencia de su fe. En zona republicana la reivindicación de la catolicidad fue un elemento recurrente. No pocos católicos defendieron la legitimidad de la República. Desde la prensa de izquierdas, “Mundo Obrero”, “El Socialista”, y otros, se defendió abiertamente al “católico honrado”, criticando el “..fariseismo y las riquezas de la jerarquía eclesiástica,.. Jesucristo siempre estuvo del lado de los humildes y combatió con rudeza a los que hacían de los templos lonja de contratación..”.

Personalidades cristianas expresaron repetidamente sus posturas antifranquistas y se identificaron con una iglesia social al lado de los desfavorecidos, entre ellos, Ángel Ossorio y Gallardo ministro y embajador de la República, Manuel de Irujo ministro, el padre Salvador Hijar, José Manuel Gallegos canónigo y profesor de la universidad central, Enrique Monter capellán de hospital, Leocadio Lobo vicario de la parroquia de San Ginés de Madrid, el profesor García Gallego canónigo de Segovia, José Gallegos Rocafull canónigo de la catedral de Granada, José Bergamín y Eugenio Imaz respectivamente director y secretario del periódico católico “Cruz y Raya”, José M. Semprún y José Garnés escritores católicos, Galligas canónigo de Córdoba, los sacerdotes Josep Maria Tarragó i Ballúsel y José Manuel Gallegos Rocafull.

Eran ‘curas sociales’ que pensaban que era compatible la religión católica con la justicia y con la democracia, con el trabajo digno y con un salario justo. Estos curas, republicanos y mártires, jamás subirán a los altares. Como el resto de los vencidos, sufrieron la represión política, muerte, cárcel y exilio. No constituyeron incidentes aislados en el bando franquista, sino iniciativas para reprimir a quienes defendían la legitimidad republicana, aunque el encausado fuese religioso. La jerarquía católica aliada con Franco no les perdonó la osadía de desmarcarse de la cruzada que bendijo decenas de miles de fusilamientos: desarraigo, ostracismo, sanciones canónicas, excomuniones, silencio ominoso y el olvido. Cometieron el pecado mortal de demostrar que era compatible ser católico y republicano y que, tratándose de sacerdotes, era incluso más cristiano comprometerse con los más pobres y con la democracia que con los golpistas.

*Antonio Sáez Morón*, capellán del hospital de San Lázaro y miembro de la Hermandad de la Macarena, había sido ayudante en la parroquia del pueblo de Herrera. Fue fusilado durante el verano del 36 por Queipo de Llano cuando protestó porque enterraban vivos a muchos fusilados en la tapia del cementerio. *Francisco González Fernández*, Republicano, maestro y cura, comprometido socialmente en las parroquias de Almogía y Mijas (Málaga) asesinado en enero de 1938, con tan sólo 41 años, por las hordas franquistas después de un juicio sumarísimo. Los sublevados ya habían fusilado en El Ferrol, en Agosto de 1936 a *Matías Usero Torrente*, por “recoger noticias por radio, que comunicaba al pueblo y soldados”.

Fusilados el mallorquín *Martín Usero*, que dejó escapar a algunos republicanos de una muerte segura, y el aragonés *José Pascual Duaso*, cura párroco en el pueblo de Loscorrales (Huesca) culpable de repartir leche entre los pobres. El mallorquín *Jerónimo Alomar Poquet*, acusado de espionaje y sometido a un Consejo de Guerra fue fusilado junto a *Joan Baldú Pasqual* y *Martí Ros García*. *Andrés Ares Díaz*, párroco de Val do Xestoso (A Coruña), fue muerto por falangistas el 3 de octubre de 1936 por participar en una colecta organizada por Socorro Rojo. El 31 de marzo de 1937 los aviadores nazis bombardearon Durango (Vizcaya). Una bomba estalló sobre el tejado de la capilla de Santa Susana y al menos 14 monjas volaron literalmente en pedazos. Otra atravesó el techo de los Padres Jesuitas, y el padre *Rafael Billalabeitia*, que estaba oficiando la misa murió entre las ruinas, junto con otros. Otra destrozó el techo de la antigua iglesia de Santa María en el momento en que don *Carlos Morilla* elevaba la hostia, cayendo muerto con numerosos fieles a su alrededor.

Hubo 16 sacerdotes vascos asesinados por los franquistas. Eran personas muy conocidas durante la República por su ligazón al vasquismo y el movimiento sindicalista, reivindicaban el euskera, la cultura vasca, y el acuerdo entre la izquierda y la derecha sin renunciar a su condición de sacerdotes. Claude Bowers, embajador de Estados Unidos en España durante la guerra civil, denunció en su libro “Misión en España, 1933-1939”, que “Cuando estalló la rebelión, los vascos se alinearon inmediatamente con los leales. Sus iglesias continuaron funcionando como antes: sacerdotes y monjas se paseaban por las calles libremente; se oía misa como durante siglos; y los sacerdotes bendecían a las fuerzas armadas de los vascos. Esta lealtad de los católicos vascos a la democracia ponía en un aprieto a los propagandistas franquistas que insistían en que los moros y los nazis estaban luchando para salvar la religión cristiana del comunismo”.

*Martin Lekuona Etxabeguren* y *Gerbasio Albizu Bidaur*, vicarios en la parroquia de Rentería (Guipúzcoa), fueron fusilados el 8 de octubre de 1936. Según el escritor José Arteche, “Don Martín de Lecuona era el sacerdote cuya manera de ser más me sugería el ideal del ángel”. El 17 de octubre de 1936 fueron ejecutados en Hernani el cura y escritor *Jose Ariztimuño Olaso*, *Alejandro Mendikute Lizeaga* y *Jose Adarraga Larburu. *El 24 de octubre fue fusilado en el cementerio de Oiartzun *Jose Joakin Arin Oiartzabal*, arcipreste de Mondragón, a *Jose Iturrikastillo Aranzabal*, párroco de Marín, y a los sacerdotes *Aniceto de Eguren*, *José de Markiegi*, *Leonardo de Guridi* y *José Sagarna Uriarte*, que estaba en desacuerdo con las relaciones extramatrimoniales de un prócer de Berriatúa (Vizcaya), granjeándose su inquina. El 27 cayó *José Peñaga-rikano*, vicario de Markina. *Celestino de Onaindía*, cura auxiliar de Elgoibar, tenía 38 años cuando volviendo de oficiar un entierro, le esposaron y llevaron a la cárcel de Ondarreta; tras 8 días le fusilaron sin juicio en Hernani. Murió entonando un Tedeum bajo las balas. Ese mismo mes fueron fusilados los padres del convento de los carmelitas de Amorebieta, *Lupo*, *Jose Otano Migelez* y el superior del convento, *Román de San José Urtiaga*.

Los obispos vascos han pedido «perdón» por el «injustificable silencio de los medios oficiales de nuestra Iglesia» tras la ejecución de sacerdotes en el País Vasco por parte de las tropas franquistas entre 1936 y 1937, una actitud que, en su opinión, «no ha sido sólo una omisión indebida, sino también una falta a la verdad, contra la justicia y la caridad».


----------



## Deitano (24 May 2019)

Arriba.


----------



## klopec (24 May 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Los curas ASESINADOS por franco*.
> 
> Hubo 16 sacerdotes vascos asesinados por los franquistas. Eran personas muy conocidas durante la República por su ligazón al vasquismo y el movimiento sindicalista, reivindicaban el euskera, la cultura vasca, y el acuerdo entre la izquierda y la derecha sin renunciar a su condición de sacerdotes. Claude Bowers, embajador de Estados Unidos en España durante la guerra civil, denunció en su libro “Misión en España, 1933-1939”, que “Cuando estalló la rebelión, los vascos se alinearon inmediatamente con los leales. Sus iglesias continuaron funcionando como antes: sacerdotes y monjas se paseaban por las calles libremente; se oía misa como durante siglos; y los sacerdotes bendecían a las fuerzas armadas de los vascos. Esta lealtad de los católicos vascos a la democracia ponía en un aprieto a los propagandistas franquistas que insistían en que los moros y los nazis estaban luchando para salvar la religión cristiana del comunismo”.



Asunto aclarado. Después de cargaros a 10.000, ya tenéis una preocupación menos :

_"Porque fueran una u otra cosa, ejecutados o asesinados, no lo fueron por ser doce de ellos sacerdotes diocesanos de Vitoria, otro un Misionero Claretiano y otro un Carmelita descalzo *sino por su acción como separtistas y por su vinculación al PNV* , partido que estaba combatiendo por romper la Unidad de España y para ello estaba *aliado con los revolucionarios marxistas del Frente Popular que querían imponer una antireligiosa dictadura del proletariado"*

https://www.religionenlibertad.com/blog/24119/sacerdotes-vascos-asesinados-hace-75-anos-se-reflejo-en-el-boletin.html_


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (24 May 2019)

El Psoe es amor, lo dicen ellos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 May 2019)

Los archivos de la Iglesia impiden investigar la represión contra los curas republicanos

RAFAEL GUERRERO


Los curas republicanos fueron doblemente represaliados por cometer el pecado mortal de demostrar que era compatible ser católico y republicano y que, tratándose de sacerdotes, era incluso más cristiano comprometerse con los más pobres y con la democracia que con los golpistas. Y es que estos no tuvieron piedad con ellos, que sufrieron los mismos castigos que el resto de quienes resistieron a la rebelión: muerte, cárcel y exilio. Pero tampoco tuvo misericordia con ellos la jerarquía católica española, que aliada con Franco, no les perdonó la osadía de desmarcarse de la cruzada que bendijo decenas de miles de fusilamientos.

Cierto es que fueron minoría en el redil eclesial y que fueron muchísimos menos que los aproximadamente siete mil religiosos que fueron víctimas mortales de la violencia anticlerical en la retaguardia republicana que se desató como reacción al golpe militar de julio de 1936. Pero existieron, pese a que también sobre ellos se haya levantado una doble losa de silencio y de olvido.
Los historiadores indagan ahora para rescatar del olvido a estos religiosos, dejando que aflore una verdad bastante incómoda para la Iglesia española. Dos libros de reciente aparición profundizan en este asunto: Por lealtad a la República, una biografía del canónico de Córdoba Gallegos Rocafull y Otra Iglesia, un compendio de biografías de una decena de 'curas rojos'.

Del mismo modo que se conocen con detalle los datos cuantitativos y cualitativos de los religiosos asesinados en la retaguardia republicana, será muy difícil saber con precisión quiénes y cuántos curas fueron represaliados por su actitud crítica ante el golpe militar y a la cruzada declarada por el episcopado español.

De hecho la historiadora y profesora de la Universidad de Málaga Encarnación Barranquero lamenta no haber podido consultar el expediente personal en el Seminario del cura malagueño Francisco Fernández González, que fue fusilado con 41 años en las tapias del viejo cementerio de San Rafael, donde este año se ha erigido un monumento en memoria de los miles de fusilados tras la toma de la ciudad y enterrados en la segunda área de fosas comunes más grande de Europa después de Sebrenica, en la antigua Yugoslavia.

Este cura pagó cara la osadía de su compromiso social en las parroquias de Almogía y Mijas, su posterior decisión de dar clases como maestro, su pertenencia al comité que depuró a docentes de derechas y, especialmente, su decisión de "casarse por lo libertario" ya durante la guerra. Francisco Fernández fue detenido días después de la caída de Málaga, sometido a un consejo de guerra y condenado a muerte. "De nada le sirvió reivindicar con insistencia en la cárcel su condición de cura, ni encargar que le trajeran una sotana, ni firmar sus cartas siempre con su nombre y el añadido de presbítero", dice Barranquero, que reconstruyó su biografía recurriendo a otras fuentes no eclesiásticas como "los expedientes de represión, de preso y de responsabilidades políticas".

Los archivos de la Iglesia siguen cerrados a cal y canto a los investigadores como norma general, salvo que se trate de buscar argumentos para beatificaciones masivas de "mártires religiosos", que han sido muy criticadas por solventes investigadores como el monje benedictino Hilari Raguer. El historiador sevillano José María García Márquez ha intentado en un par de ocasiones, incluso a través de dos sacerdotes, acceder al expediente de un cura que fue fusilado durante el verano del 36 por Queipo de Llano sin que se sepa la fecha exacta de su muerte, "porque no está inscrito en el Registro Civil, ni se puede entrar en el archivo de la Curia para consultar su expediente". Se trata de Antonio Sáez Morón, que fue capellán del hospital de San Lázaro y miembro de la Hermandad de la Macarena, después de haber sido ayudante en la parroquia del pueblo de Herrera. "Dispongo de testimonios sobre el asesinato de este cura, que protestó ante Queipo por cómo enterraban vivos a muchos fusilados en la tapia del cementerio, pero no puedo cotejar la versión de los testigos con la documentación de su expediente. Se da la paradoja de que puedes consultar el expediente de un ferroviario, de un funcionario, de un maestro, pero no el de un cura", se lamenta García Márquez, que junto al también investigador Francisco Espinosa, acaba de publicar Por la religión y la patria, sobre el papel que jugó la Iglesia católica como apoyo del bando franquista en la Guerra Civil española.

Los 16 curas vascos fusilados no fueron los únicos que ordenó matar Franco por oponerse a sus planes totalitarios, sino que hubo otros por España, como Matías Usero en Galicia y los dos antes referidos en Andalucía, sin que se descarte que aparezcan más según avancen las investigaciones. Entretanto, todo parece indicar que fueron más los que lograron huir de la represión e instalarse en el exilio, como sucedió con el gaditano José Manuel Gallegos Rocafull, un hombre de una cultura vastísima que alcanzó el doctorado en Filosofía y Teología y que llegó a ser canónigo de la catedral de Córdoba. Su biógrafo, el investigador egabrense José Luís Casas sí que pudo consultar su expediente en el obispado cordobés, así como las actas del Cabildo de la Catedral del que formó parte y su ficha en el seminario de Sevilla. "He tenido suerte y me considero afortunado", reconoce Casas, quien destaca que el referido cabildo llegó a hacerle recientemente un homenaje en sesión interna, "pero aunque no haya sido público, ha tenido un reconocimiento interno de los canónigos".

Gallegos Rocafull era un intelectual de gran proyección incluso fuera de España que durante la República daba clase de Filosofía en la Universidad de Madrid y fue candidato a las elecciones de 1931, sin que obtuviera escaño. Durante la Guerra Civil, fue enviado a Bruselas para hacer campaña junto a otro cura, Leocadio Lobo, a favor de la República entre los católicos europeos y allí en la Casa de España dejó clara su posición política frente a la jerarquía episcopal entregada a la causa golpista: "Os lo diré de una vez por todas, abierta y sinceramente: he elegido al pueblo", dijo públicamente. "Gallegos basó su decisión en un argumento religioso, convencido de que Cristo habría estado al lado del pueblo, si se le hubiera planteado una situación similar", asevera José Luis Casas.

Gallegos mantuvo su enfrentamiento, incluso públicamente y por escrito, con la jerarquía católica franquista a la que acusó de complicidad con la represión, por lo que el entonces cardenal primado Gomá le aplicó la suspensión a divinis, por lo que no pudo volver a oficiar misa en su exilio mexicano hasta que renunció a la canongía de Córdoba en los años 50. Quid pro quo, que dirían los clásicos. Hasta su muerte, en México se dedicó a la docencia universitaria y "sus sermones de alto contenido social se hicieron tan famosos que hasta el poeta Altolaguirre comentó tras asistir a una misa: he estado a punto de convertirme otra vez cuando lo he escuchado", comenta José Luís Casas.

Otros dos curas andaluces que murieron exiliados aparecen en el libro _Otra Iglesia_ sobre los sacerdotes que se mantuvieron fieles a la democracia republicana. Uno fue el almeriense Hugo Moreno, que al trasladarse a Madrid cambió su nombre por el de Juan García Morales y se puso al servicio de la República, escribiendo infinidad de artículos en los principales periódicos y convirtiéndose en incansable azote del clero antirrepublicano. Podría decirse que fue un cura periodista y propagandista, más populista y con menos profundidad ideológica que otros, que murió en Francia en 1946, olvidado como tantísimos exiliados.

El otro sacerdote andaluz -en este caso granadino de adopción- tuvo una gran proyección política, ya que pese a ostentar el cargo de deán de la Catedral de Granada, llegó a ser diputado a Cortes por el Partido Radical Socialista en la primera legislatura republicana de 1931, lo que le granjeó la suspensión a divinis y la excomunión por parte de la jerarquía católica. Trató a García Lorca y fue amigo del dirigente socialista y ministro Fernando de los Ríos. Se llamaba Luis López-Dóriga y murió en México en 1962. Sus restos han reposado durante muchos años olvidados, junto a los de Gallegos Rocafull, en el panteón español.

No fue fácil la vida de los curas republicanos, cuyo compromiso político y social fue reprimido por la Iglesia española incluso antes del golpe militar de julio de 1936. Después, conforme avanzaba la contienda, la Iglesia acentuó su repudio contra ellos y el franquismo volcó sobre ellos todas sus iras represivas.

Como hemos visto, estos curas republicanos no eran analfabetos con sotana ciegos por la fe y sin criterio. Eran intelectuales muy conscientes del papel teórico de la Iglesia ante las desigualdades y el conflicto social de la España de los años treinta, que sustentaban su base doctrinal en la encíclica Rerum Novarum de León XIII, a finales del siglo XIX, uno de los principales pilares de la doctrina social de la Iglesia.

La eliminación de estos elementos díscolos facilitaría el desarrollo del nacionalcatolicismo, dando cobertura a la dictadura, y no sería hasta el tardofranquismo y la Transición cuando la doctrina social de la Iglesia volvería a tomar cuerpo en los curas obreros con la comprensión tolerante de la cúpula episcopal presidida por el cardenal Tarancón. Pero esa es otra historia.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 May 2019)

*Paul Preston: 'Franco es comparable con Hitler'

Paul Preston aterrizó en España, más o menos, cuando el hombre llegó a la Luna. Su primera toma de contacto con el franquismo le dejó perplejo: tanto por los olores de la posguerra que aún se respiraban como por los "moratones" en carne ajena que poco después (mayo de 1973) le permitieron constatar el lado más represivo de la que ya entonces se conocía como "la Dictablanda".*

Cuarenta años después de los cuarenta años, y en vísperas del 20-N, el historiador británico considera que ha llegado el momento de rebatir los mitos y poner al "Generalísimo" en su sitio: en el podio de los dictadores más crueles de Europa, a la sombra de Hitler y por delante de Mussolini. El hispanista de Liverpool vuelve estos días a la palestra con la tercera edición de Franco, caudillo de España (Debate), al tiempo que prepara su visión compacta del siglo XX español con un hilo conductor rabiosamente actual: la incompetencia y la corrupción de los políticos.


¿Dónde estaba usted cuando murió Franco?Lo recuerdo muy bien. En el año 75 estaba más o menos al comienzo de mi carrera. Había terminado mi tesis doctoral, había pasado unos años en la España franquista y me incorporé a la Universidad Queen Mary. Llevaba unos años colaborando con los medios: España estaba constantemente en las noticias y se esperaba con ansiedad qué podría ocurrir tras la muerte de Franco; se temía que pudiera haber otra guerra civil. Me avisaron de la BBC (la noticia la retrasaron algo más en España). Me fui a la cama a las cinco de la madrugada, me acuerdo de la hora.¿Si le llaman "antifranquista", se lo toma como una ofensa o como un halago?Yo soy antifranquista, no me cuesta reconocerlo. Igual que digo que estaba a favor de la República y que durante la Guerra Civil sería negrinista. Y juancarlista durante la Transición. Yo he reconocido lo bueno y lo malo de ambos lados, pero esto no quiere decir que tenga que prescindir de mi propia ética. Procuro en todo caso ser honesto y riguroso con la investigación. Mi libro sobre Franco tiene más de 1.000 páginas y 100 de ellas son de notas bibliográficas, para quien quiera acudir a las fuentes.Cuarenta años después de los cuarenta años, ¿hemos hecho los españoles las paces con la Guerra Civil?Yo creo que hay muchas heridas abiertas todavía. Ni el paso del tiempo ni lo que se supone que tendría que haber hecho la democracia han sido suficientes. Y entre los historiadores sigue habiendo muy mala leche. Se sigue luchando la Guerra Civil en papel. Es casi imposible el debate. Las polémicas, sobre todo las que provienen de la derecha, acaban siempre en el insulto personal. A mí me han llamado bufón, imbécil, mentiroso, muchas cosas... No, las heridas de la Guerra Civil no han cicatrizado: el tono crispado de la historiografía es algo que me desespera.Y díganos, a la hora de las comparaciones con otros dictadores de su época, ¿qué lugar ocuparía el caudillo?Creo que, como dictador, Franco queda muy por arriba de Mussolini, quien no llegó al poder a base de matar a tantos miles de sus conciudadanos. La comparación con Hitler es más complicada porque éste operaba sobre un terreno colosal, después de haber conquistado la inmensa mayoría de la Europa continental. También fue responsable de millones de muertos a base de operaciones bélicas irresponsables (tampoco fue este el caso con Franco). De todas formas, creo que si comparamos lo comparable, es decir, Hitler de 1933 a 1940 y Franco de 1936 a 1943, o sea, dejando de lado lo que pasó durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial fuera de Alemania, yo diría que en el tratamiento de sus conciudadanos Francisco Franco es comparable con Adolf Hitler.¿Cómo fue la relación de Franco con Hitler y hasta qué punto la neutralidad de España pertenece a la mitología?En esta tercera edición de la biografía demuestro con más pruebas que Franco quiso colaborar con el Eje. Y que lo hizo en la medida de lo posible: permitiendo que hubiera bases alemanas, colaborando estrechamente con la Gestapo, suministrando minerales estratégicos y alimentos a Alemania. El mito de la neutralidad es algo que se creó después para congraciarse con los vencedores. Lo mismo que hizo con la supuesta salvación de los judíos. En el libro dedico un nuevo capítulo al antisemitismo de Franco, a su convencimiento de que existía realmente una conspiración judeo-masónica-bolchevique. La verdad es que el Caudillo hizo muy poco por ayudar incluso a los judíos sefardíes, aunque, con el tiempo, intentara congraciarse con las organizaciones judías propagando ese mito.*El lado claro*
¿Por qué Franco sigue rodeado a estas alturas por esa aura de enigma y misterio?Es verdad que se trata de una figura elusiva. Por un lado están sus hazañas, que resultan evidentes: estamos ante un militar que asciende rapidísimamente en el Ejército, que logra aunar el esfuerzo bélico de los militares que van a la guerra y después aguanta casi 40 años de dictadura sin apenas oposición. El lado claro de Franco está ahí: es un hombre con una ambición tremenda, que tiene ciertas capacidades y que no conoce el miedo... (aunque para mí esa cualidad es más bien un defecto: a una persona que no conoce el miedo es que le falta algo). Pero luego, en su vida, hay detalles de una mediocridad tremenda. Si seguimos los diarios de su primo, que apuntaba todo y que consideraba al Caudillo como un genio, descubrimos cosas tan absurdas como el hecho de contratar a un alquimista para convertir el plomo en oro y acabar así con los problemas de España. ¿Cómo es posible que un hombre de un realismo y una crueldad tan grandes pudiera creer en cosas así y tuviera tal grado de incultura y de falta de imaginación? Ese es para mí el enigma. Y la única manera de descifrarlo es por la psicología, pero yo no soy psicólogo.Usted habla también de la dimensión de Franco como propagandista, de su capacidad para "reinventar" su propio personaje...Franco se pasó toda la vida poniéndose máscaras. Tras su ascenso en el Ejército fue el Héroe del Rif; por su éxito en la Guerra Civil se le presentó como El Cid del siglo XX. En la Segunda Guerra Mundial se vio a sí mismo como un Felipe II. Cuando se derrumbaron sus esperanzas y empezó el «asedio nacional» fue el Capitán de Numancia. Con la ayuda americana y la recuperación económica se convirtió en el padre de los españoles, y la máscara final fue la del abuelo de su pueblo.¿Y esa resistencia a considerarse a sí mismo como dictador?Yo creo que siempre hubo una falsedad de fondo en esas declaraciones. Él mismo decía que considerarle dictador era una "puerilidad". Pero llamemos a las cosas por su nombre: la suya fue una dictadura sangrienta y cruel. Durante casi 40 años, los españoles pasaron por un lavado de cerebro nacional. Su régimen fue la institucionalización de la victoria.*Inversión de terror*
Usted rebate también el mito de Franco como "estratega". ¿Por qué ganó la guerra pues?Porque las democracias no ayudaron a la República. Franco sacó provecho de la ayuda silenciosa del Gobierno británico, y contó con el respaldo alemán e italiano, y eso sin contar con la división constante y las luchas internas en la República. Yo no creo que el genio militar de Franco esté a la altura del de Napoleón. Pero hay que reconocer que ganó la guerra que él quiso, y dilató tanto el final como una inversión de terror, para que el Régimen durara más tiempo.¿Qué nos dice de sus dudas durante la fase de conspiración del Alzamiento?Es cierto que tenía grandes dudas, y su mujer Carmen influyó mucho. Él no quiso comprometerse sin tener cierta seguridad: en el libro cuento sus intentos de buscar un escaño en las Cortes por Cuenca, para estar a buen seguro. Como decía Sanjurjo: "Franquito es un cuquito que va a lo suyito".¿Y las muertes de Mola y Sanjurjo? ¿Conspiración o carambola?Franco gozaba de buena suerte. Al igual que con los entrenadores de fútbol, hay generales con suerte y sin ella. Yo creo que Sanjurjo, si hubiera sobrevivido, no habría aguantado mucho tiempo al mando. Y Mola no creo que fuese una amenaza. La muerte más sospechosa es la del general Balmes, que posibilita el salto de Franco desde Canarias. Ahí sí que puede haber trazas de asesinato deliberado, como demostró Ángel Viñas en su libro La conspiración del general Franco.Decía Pemán que Franco era "el hombre que mejor callaba de España". Usted ahonda también en el carácter esencialmente gallego del Generalísimo...Con el tiempo le he quitado miga a esa influencia. Creo que en su carácter influye más la relación con el padre o su ingreso en el Ejército. La cautela es algo que le define de principio a fin.*Sin traición*
¿Franco creyó dejarlo todo "atado y bien atado"?Hay gente que todavía piensa que Franco había vislumbrado la transición a la democracia. Pero en sus últimos años, incluso cuando allegados suyos cuestionaban a Juan Carlos, él confiaba en que continuaría con el Régimen. El famoso «atado y bien atado» quería decir que Juan Carlos estaba atado por las instituciones y los juramentos. Uno de los grandes méritos del Rey fue tranquilizar a las fuerzas armadas durante un periodo peligroso y, sin traicionar directamente a Franco, con la ayuda de Torcuato Fernández-Miranda, ir navegando por los juramentos y leyes fundamentales.¿Sigue siendo usted juancarlista a pesar de todo?Tengo un gran aprecio por su papel durante la Transición. Me gustaría poder volverme a ver a solas con él para redondear su biografía.¿Qué tal lo está haciendo su hijo?Felipe lo está haciendo con gran profesionalidad: había sido muy bien entrenado para sus responsabilidades. Pero no tiene el mismo mérito que Juan Carlos, que al fin y al cabo tuvo que inventarse una monarquía y hacerla popular.¿La corrupción es el último vestigio del franquismo?El Régimen de Franco institucionalizó el pillaje. La corrupción era la manera que tenía Franco de controlar a sus allegados y perpetuar su Régimen. Pero hay que decir que la corrupción no llegó a España con Franco, sino que arranca como mínimo en el siglo XIX. Y ahora sabemos que no sólo ha sido eso, sino que la cosa ha ido a peor, bastante peor. Por un lado, los corruptos de la dictadura quisieron seguir con sus privilegios. Por otro, la gente de izquierda debió de pensar «ahora nos toca a nosotros». En mi próximo libro haré una interpretación del siglo XX de España en la clave de la incompetencia y la corrupción de los políticos.¿Las elecciones del 20-D pondrán el punto final a la Transición al cabo de 40 años y un mes?Yo pienso que la Transición como tal acabó con las elecciones del 82 y el ascenso del Felipe González. En todo caso, lo que puede acabar este año es la post-Transición corrupta. Aunque a mi edad soy bastante cínico y escéptico: habrá que esperar. Si Rajoy resulta derrotado, tampoco va a haber presumiblemente un triunfo del PSOE ni de ninguna otra fuerza. Vamos a terminar con una coalición de algún tipo, con la ayuda de Ciudadanos o de Podemos. Y no sé hasta qué punto esta coalición estará en condiciones de cambiar las cosas.¿Qué ocurrirá con Cataluña?Los catalanes tienen el derecho a expresar su opinión. Pero como no ha habido ni probablemente habrá un referéndum legal, nos vamos a enfrentar a un gran problema logístico, sobre todo contando con la oposición del resto de España y sabiendo que la Unión Europea no hará nada para facilitarlo. Dudo que haya independencia para Cataluña, pero bastantes problemas tengo para interpretar el pasado como para aventurar el futuro.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 May 2019)

*«FRANCO NO ERA FASCISTA. ERA ALGO PEOR» (entrevista a Paul Preston en Letras Libres)*

La teoría del Cisne Negro fue desarrollada por Nicholas Taleb en su libro “El Cisne Negro (2010) en el que intenta explicar “los sesgos psicológicos que hacen a las personas individual y colectivamente ciegas a la incertidumbre e inconscientes al rol masivo del suceso extraño en los asuntos históricos”. En efecto, nuestra mente es capaz de secuenciar únicamente fragmentos de la secuencia total del inmenso genoma del caos, con lo que inevitablemente recurrimos al término “efecto mariposa” para intentar explicar la vertiginosa conjunción de fuerzas centrípetas y centrífugas que terminarán por configurar el puzzle inconexo del caos ordenado que se está gestando y que tendría su plasmación en la sorpresiva irrupción mediática e institucional de VOX.

*VOX y el cambio cualitativo*

El puzzle inconexo del caos ordenado puede esbozarse mediante la llamada “Teoría de las Catástrofes” del científico francés René Thom y se basaría en dos conceptos antinómicos para intentar “comprender el orden jerárquico de la complejidad biológica”.Así, el concepto de estabilidad o equilibrio se refiere a un sistema que permanece estable aunque registre un cambio, principio que trasladado a la esfera política se traduciría en la Reforma del Régimen del 78 sin alterar sus principios esenciales (Monárquico, jacobino y neoliberal), tesis que defenderían los partidos del establishment dominante del Estado español (PP, PSOE y Ciudadanos). En la orilla antónima, encontramos el concepto de cambio cualitativo o discontinuidad que se produce cuando simples cambios cuantitativos pasan a ser otra cosa diferente y el sistema se transforma internamente de modo radical en una nueva realidad que modifica su situación de equilibro interno y se crea una situación nueva (Nuevo Régimen), tesis defendida por VOX.

La estrategia electoral de VOX utilizará la táctica de la manipulación de las masas expuesta por Edward L. Bernays en su libro “Cristalizando la opinión pública”, en el que desentraña los mecanismos cerebrales del grupo y la influencia de la propaganda como método para unificar su pensamiento. Así, según L. Bernays, “la mente del grupo no piensa, en el sentido estricto de la palabra. En lugar de pensamientos tiene impulsos, hábitos y emociones. A la hora de decidir su primer impulso es normalmente seguir el ejemplo de un líder en quien confía. Este es uno de los principios más firmemente establecidos por la psicología de masas”, por lo que la propaganda de VOX será dirigida no al sujeto individual sino al Grupo en el que la personalidad del individuo unidimensional se diluye y queda envuelta en retazos de falsas expectativas creadas y anhelos comunes que lo sustenta.

*VOX y el Tardofranquismo*

El establishment del Estado español estaría formado por las élites financiera-empresarial,política,militar, jerarquía católica,universitaria y mass media del Estado español,herederos naturales del legado del General Franco que habrían fagocitado todas las esferas de decisión (según se desprende de la lectura del libro “Oligarquía financiera y poder político en España” escrito por el ex-banquero Manuel Puerto Ducet), e iniciado asimismo una deriva totalitaria que habría ya convertido a la seudodemocracia española en rehén del establishment. Sin embargo, al cabo de 4 décadas, la crisis económica, el progresivo descrédito de la Monarquía, la crisis de Cataluña y la desafección política de la sociedad española motivada por los sangrantes casos de corrupción de la élite político-económica han hecho oscilar en sus valores los esquemas idílicos de la Transición y la vigencia de la Constitución del 78 en la que se sustenta el actual status quo , elementos desencadenantes de la irrupción mediática e institucional de VOX.

Asimismo, la aparición de VOX representaría el finiquito del paradigma vigente en las últimas décadas y conocido como la “Teoría de lo “políticamente correcto” al plasmar en su programa electoral los postulados de la “Doctrina Aznar” que tendría como ejes principales la culminación de la «derrota institucional de ETA, el mantenimiento de la «unidad indisoluble de España” y el control estricto de la inmigración. Ello se traducirá en la ilegalización de partidos refractarios a los postulados de la Constitución (Sortu, ERC, PDeCAT y CUP) así como la suspensión sine die de la Autonomía Catalana como punto final de una feroz ofensiva recentralizadora que supondrá la asunción de las actuales competencias autonómicas (Sanidad, Educación, Policía y Prisiones) por el Estado Central y culminará tras la constitución de un Gobierno de Coalición PP-Cs-VOX con la implementación de un nuevo Estado tardofranquista. Dicho régimen beberá de las fuentes del centralismo jacobino francés y del paternalismo de las dictaduras blandas y devendrá indefectiblemente en un régimen autocrático, forma de gobierno ejercida por una sola persona,especie de parásito endógeno de otros sistemas de gobierno (incluida la llamada democracia formal) que partiendo de la crisálida de una propuesta partidista elegida mediante elecciones libres, llegado al poder se metamorfosea en líder Presidencialista con claros tintes totalitarios (inflexible, centralista y autoritario), lo que confirma el aforismo de Lord Acton “El Poder tiende a corromper y el Poder absoluto, corrompe absolutamente”.


----------



## klopec (24 May 2019)

Sigue, sigue ... Cuenta otra vez lo del negro con tatuajes


----------



## V. Crawley (24 May 2019)

klopec dijo:


> Sigue, sigue ... Cuenta otra vez lo del negro con tatuajes



No sé a quién cree que engaña por mucho tochazo que cague página tras página. La conclusión para mí es que hubo demasiadas penas de muerte conmutadas y ahora pagamos las consecuencias enfrentándonos otra vez al mismo enemigo psicópata antiespañol.


----------



## ominae (24 May 2019)

V. Crawley dijo:


> No sé a quién cree que engaña por mucho tochazo que cague página tras página. La conclusión para mí es que hubo demasiadas penas de muerte conmutadas y ahora pagamos las consecuencias enfrentándonos otra vez al mismo enemigo psicópata antiespañol.



No quiere engañar a nadie, quiere que no se conozca la verdad, y para ello emplea trucos que dificultan la lectura de los mensajes. A mi me acaban de hacer lo mismo en el foro de historia.

Cuando lo hacen, sienten placer como el que nosotros podemos sentir aprendiendo unos de otros en una discusión.


----------



## V. Crawley (24 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> No quiere engañar a nadie, quiere que no se conozca la verdad, y para ello emplea trucos que dificultan la lectura de los mensajes. A mi me acaban de hacer lo mismo en el foro de historia.
> 
> Cuando lo hacen, sienten placer como el que nosotros podemos sentir aprendiendo unos de otros en una discusión.



Lo sé, lo que no sabe él es que se delata él solito saboteando los hilos con tochazos llenos de obvias mentiras. Yo en cuanto vi el primero le di a ignorar y que siga autistamente intentando tapar el sol con el meñique. La verdad se abre camino porque no teme ser investigada. Actualmente veo un resurgir de cariño y comprensión hacia el franquismo porque por sus obras en el presente la gente está conociendo lo criminales que son los izmierdistas y cómo arruinan todo lo que tocan, y cómo crean ambiente de preguerra a la mínima que algo no les gusta. Muchos jóvenes diciendo que ahora entienden por qué hubo una sublevación. A los rojos sólo los defienden criminales y gente estúpida que no ve más allá de lo que pudiera pasarle a su familia.en la guerra, como si los rojos repartiesen caramelos a sus víctimas. Tenemos la verdad de nuestra parte y es el mejor talismán.


----------



## ominae (24 May 2019)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Lo sé, lo que no sabe él es que se delata él solito saboteando los hilos con tochazos llenos de obvias mentiras. Yo en cuanto vi el primero le di a ignorar y que siga autistamente intentando tapar el sol con el meñique. La verdad se abre camino porque no teme ser investigada. Actualmente veo un resurgir de cariño y comprensión hacia el franquismo porque por sus obras en el presente la gente está conociendo lo criminales que son los izmierdistas y cómo arruinan todo lo que tocan, y cómo crean ambiente de preguerra a la mínima que algo no les gusta. Muchos jóvenes diciendo que ahora entienden por qué hubo una sublevación. A los rojos sólo los defienden criminales y gente estúpida que no ve más allá de lo que pudiera pasarle a su familia.en la guerra, como si los rojos repartiesen caramelos a sus víctimas. Tenemos la verdad de nuestra parte y es el mejor talismán.



la verdad se abre camino en la gente que le interesa la verdad, pero estos son bastante pocos, de hecho solo hay que ver el resultado de las elecciones y como hasta vox se averguenza de defender a Franco.


----------



## V. Crawley (24 May 2019)

ominae dijo:


> la verdad se abre camino en la gente que le interesa la verdad, pero estos son bastante pocos, de hecho solo hay que ver el resultado de las elecciones y como hasta vox se averguenza de defender a Franco.



Todo se andará. Por eso quieren criminalizar que se hable con libertad de esa época. Saben que si se abre la espita se les cae el chiringuito, tienen miedo y por algo es. Estos últimos años leo y oigo cosas que jamás antes había oído o leído. El adoctrinamiento y la represión son grandes pero ni así van a ganar. Lo importante es tener hijos y transmitirles la verdad, contarles cómo antes en este país había tanta seguridad que la mayor parte de la gente ni cerraba su puerta, los niños podían pasar el día en la calle sin problemas y eran los dueños de sus parques en vez de estar arrinconados por invasores , no había mafias ni okupaciones ni millones de parásitos ni paro, ni impuestos confiscatorios, ni tantos horrores de los que hay hoy. Que sepan lo que les robaron para que quieran recuperarlo.


----------



## CANCERVERO (24 May 2019)

Debunker dijo:


> Siempre me digo que no voy a entrar en estos hilos y al final pico.
> 
> 
> Tu nick de* MALDITOS BASTARDOS , *te viene como anillo al dedo, tal es la infamia que has soltado en tus post de esa web de la República, Como se puede ser tan vomitivamente mentiroso, difamador, calumniador y bastardo? a mi no me puedes engañar, mi infancia se desarrolló en una de las zonas más rojas y deprimidas de la post guerra española, mi padre rojo y líder de rojos en la retaguardia, no era rojo por amor al prójimo, era rojo por mariconazo y vicioso, las mujeres con las que yo tenía contacto todos los días, eran hortelanas y extraperlistas más rojas que las amapolas más putas que las gallinas, en las trincheras las milicianas-os morían más de sífilis y gonorrea que por los tiros del enemigo.
> ...



Por cierto tenia un vector que propagaba la sífilis y las purgaciones por todo el ejército rojo, se llamaba Mª Dolores Ibarruri, se follaba a todo bicho viviente.... y así les fué. Luego D. Manuel Fraga Iribarne, la blanqueó al igual que a Santigo Carrillo un Viernes Santo en un molino de la provincia de Guadalajara qu bien conozco, se pensaba que se terminaria con los odios y se equivocó. Nunca se lo perdonaré Sr. Fraga. Fuiste el culpable de lo que está ocurriendo. Ojala no los huvieses legalizado.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 May 2019)

*Familias afectadas por el expolio de Franco llevan cien demandas al Tribunal Europeo para recuperar su dinero*
Dos despachos de abogados reclaman más de 40 millones de euros por las incautaciones de dinero llevadas a cabo en 1938

El despacho de abogados Ilocad (International Legal Office for Cooperation and Development) ha presentado casi *100 demandas en el Tribunal Europeo de Derechos Humanos* (TEDH) por la causa del conocido como “Fondo de Papel Moneda puesto en circulación por el enemigo”, el expolio que miles de republicanos sufrieron durante el régimen franquista. Con estas acciones judiciales, se pretende reclamar las indemnizaciones relacionadas con incautaciones de dinero sufridas por las víctimas a partir del año 1938.

Ilocad es un despacho de abogados relacionado con el juez *Baltasar Garzón*, que durante su etapa como magistrado de la *Audiencia Nacional* impulsó el derecho a*la Justicia universal* y la reparación de daños de las víctimas del franquismo. El despacho trabaja en esta causa junto con otro bufete, *Amparo Legal*. Las víctimas, ciudadanos españoles de todo el país, vieron cómo *Franco* les despojaba de papel moneda puesto en circulación por el Gobierno republicano tras el 18 de julio de 1936, dinero que asciende a más de *medio millón de pesetas en total* (al cambio actual podría ascender a más de *40 millones de euros*) además de otros títulos fiduciarios como certificados de plata, los llamados “talones especiales” y papel moneda del Tesoro.

La entrega de dinero, que fue obligatoria para miles de republicanos bajo la amenaza de comisión de un *delito de contrabando*, se realizaba a cambio de un justificante titulado “Fondo de Papel Moneda puesto en circulación por el enemigo”. La causa ya fue desestimada por el *Consejo de Ministros*, así como por la *Sala Tercera de lo Contencioso-Administrativo del Tribunal Supremo*, en ambos casos por prescripción del momento en que se podía reclamar la compensación por el daño sufrido, ya que la Justicia consideró que la demanda se debería haber interpuesto en el año siguiente a la publicación de la *Constitución Española.*Seguidamente se planteó demanda de amparo ante el *Tribunal Constitucional*, que inadmitió la misma por inexistencia de vulneración de derecho fundamental. Ahora se presentan ante el *TEDH* las casi 100 demandas, al ser necesaria la presentación individual por cada uno de los interesados.

Además de esta acción ya se presentaron otras dos demandas ante el TEDH cuya admisión está pendiente de conocerse. En caso de ser estimadas, el tribunal de Estrasburgo obligaría a España al cumplimiento del *Convenio Europeo de Derechos Humanos,* por lo que tendría que corregir la vulneración de dicho tratado.

Desde que se restauró la democracia, ningún Gobierno se ha atrevido a devolver el llamado *“dinero rojo”* incautado por Franco. En el caso de que la Justicia diera la razón a las familias afectadas ello podría suponer el desembolso de cantidades importantes. *Mariano Rajoy* se negó a reparar este agravio del franquismo alegando que para hacerlo habría que “incrementar de forma importante los créditos presupuestarios”. El *Parlament de Cataluña* llevó una petición al Congreso de los Diputados para que se atendiera a las indemnizaciones, pero el asunto quedó paralizado.

Se calcula que más de *747 familias* se vieron afectadas por esta decisión injusta durante la guerra civil y la dictadura y que el dinero confiscado puede ascender a más de *10,5 millones de pesetas*, según la *Asociación de Perjudicados por la Incautación del Gobierno Franquista (APIGF*). Tal cantidad equivaldría en la actualidad a más de *900 millones de euros*(al considerar que el valor actualizado más los intereses es de 86,24 euros por cada peseta).

Otras fuentes apuntan a un informe del *Banco de España* fechado el 11 de marzo de 1938 que aumenta la incautación a 35 millones de pesetas, que serían al cambio más de 3.000 millones de euros. Elevan la cifra de afectados, además, en torno a 1.500 familias, según el diario.es.

La Asociación de Perjudicados por la Incautación del Gobierno Franquista (APIGF) nació en 2005 y está formada por un colectivo de personas que “nos caracterizamos por un hecho en común: haber sido víctimas y perjudicados, directa o indirectamente, por la incautación que el Gobierno Franquista hizo de los ahorros y dinero que poseíamos nosotros o nuestras familias y que si bien el Gobierno se comprometió a volverlos, a fecha de hoy, todavía no han sido debidamente devueltos”.

Las confiscaciones de “dinero rojo” se remontan a los primeros meses de la guerra civil, cuando los golpistas intervenían el dinero republicano en cada zona que caía en sus manos. Las autoridades de la dictadura emitían un recibo a cambio que, en muchos casos, nunca fue reintegrado a sus legítimos propietarios.

Desde la plataforma de afectados reclaman “una solución” al caso. La Asociación de Perjudicados por la Incautación del Gobierno Franquista “reclama” al Gobierno el dinero requisado por Franco pero apunta que podría haber muchas más familias en España en disposición de probar que el dictador expolió su patrimonio.


----------



## klopec (24 May 2019)

El imbécil de Balta Garzón debería saber que el oro que respaldaba esa moneda lo mandaron a Moscú o se lo gastaron en putas y gambas en París los sinvergüenzas de Negrín y compañía. Otra tomadura de pelo a los rojos de mierda.

Que se lo reclamen a Putin


----------



## damnit (24 May 2019)

Sapo Concho dijo:


> ¿Tú no eras el que decía que las checas eran un "invento de los fascistas" y que nunca existieron? Toma dos tazas.
> 
> *Torturas empleadas en las checas republicanas de Cataluña en el 36, cuando la guerra aún no había llegado a Cataluña:*
> 
> ...



qué joyitas los rojos... menudos sádicos. Claro, de aquellos barros, estos lodos


----------



## FranMen (24 May 2019)

Oiga, no compare, esas fueron muertes sanas


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 May 2019)

*ANSELMO VILAR, el HÉROE del faro de Torre del Mar (Málaga), FUSILADO por los franquistas por salvar cientos de vidas en la “Desbandá” de Málaga*

Anselmo Antonio Vilar era hijo de Anselmo Vilar Coira, el primer farero de Torre del Mar desde 1864. Anselmo era responsable como farero de dar luz en los años 30 al Faro de Torre del Mar. Era el tercero en ese listado de fareros gallegos en la historia del faro de esta población. En las madrugadas del 6 y 7 de febrero de 1936 apagó la luz de su faro para dejar toda esta franja de litoral a oscuras y salvar la vida de estos seres humanos indefensos, evitando que aviones italianos de reconocimiento y los cruceros Canarias y Almirante Cervera por la costa pudieran localizar y bombardear a las *miles de personas que huían de las tropas franquistas* de Málaga hacia Almería tras la ocupación fascista de Málaga. 

Con el faro encendido, la situación favorecía la posición a la marina fascista que intentaba frenar a muerte la huida de 120.000 personas. En esos momentos en Torre del Mar se vivía el pánico y la confusión, y nuestro héroe olvidado decidió no cumplir con su responsabilidad y dejó “oscura” la vega en la que se encontraba el faro, la “Acequia Bigotona”, una explanada de vega fértil y cultivada y terrenos cercanos, que concentró a miles de personas durante aquellos días de terror y desconcierto, pudiendo ocultarse en la oscuridad de las constantes pasadas de los aviones. Como el faro de Torrox seguía encendido, los barcos fascistas estrangularon la carretera en Nerja y en las playas de Almuñecar y Salobreña atrapando a miles de personas que huían por la carretera que todavía unía Málaga y Almería,

Este apagón fue el responsable de que la zona de Almayate, Torre del Mar, Caleta, Algarrobo fuera menos acosada y ametrallada por los aviones y el Corpo de Truppe Volontaire italiano. Cuando los franquistas llegaron a Vélez-Málaga detuvieron a Anselmo Antonio Vilar que fue juzgado y condenado a muerte. Anselmo fue fusilado el 10 de Febrero de 1937 en las paredes del cementerio de Vélez-Málaga. La historia de este hijo de gallego continúa aún siendo poco conocida, “apagada” como el faro que está situado y encerrado hoy entre varios edificios de la conocida Avenida Toré Toré y que estaba registrado con el número 386 del “Libro de Faros” en el año 1930.


----------



## klopec (24 May 2019)

Se le condenó justamente a muerte por sabotaje. Apagó el faro para favorecer la retirada del ejército rojo y los milicianos de Málaga que usaban a civiles como escudos humanos, poniendo en riesgo todo el tráfico marítimo tanto militar como civil de la zona. Eso fue la "Desbandá".

No se ha encontrado ninguna evidencia de fosa, enterramiento o resto de ninguna víctima. Sólo testimonios orales que confirman que entre la columna se encontraban un gran número de milicianos armados.

Testimonios confirman los saqueos, robos y matanzas producidas en los lugares por los que pasaban la columna, como en Salobreña y Adra.


----------



## Incorrezto (24 May 2019)

klopec dijo:


> Se le condenó justamente a muerte por sabotaje. Apagó el faro para favorecer la retirada del ejército rojo y los milicianos de Málaga que usaban a civiles como escudos humanos, poniendo en riesgo todo el tráfico marítimo tanto militar como civil de la zona. Eso fue la "Desbandá".
> 
> No se ha encontrado ninguna evidencia de fosa, enterramiento o resto de ninguna víctima. Sólo testimonios orales que confirman que entre la columna se encontraban un gran número de milicianos armados.
> 
> Testimonios confirman los saqueos, robos y matanzas producidas en los lugares por los que pasaban la columna, como en Salobreña y Adra.



sabotaje es a favor del enemigo, desobedeciendo ordenes.

si el asesinado farero desobedeció a alguien, fue a la autoridad legitima.

y asi con todo, eres un falsario y un mentiroso,


----------



## klopec (24 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> sabotaje es a favor del enemigo, desobedeciendo ordenes.
> 
> si el asesinado farero desobedeció a alguien, fue a la autoridad legitima.
> 
> y asi con todo, eres un falsario y un mentiroso,



¿ En que miento ? Porque tu colega está en racha.


----------



## Incorrezto (24 May 2019)

tu no quieres dialogo ni discusión, no voy a perder el tiempo y menos en un hilo que no lee nadie.

mientes, sabotaje hubiera sido estropear algún cañon de los barcos que asesinaban civiles.

Franco creó 300 campos de concentración en España, un 50% más de lo calculado


----------



## klopec (24 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> sabotaje es a favor del enemigo, desobedeciendo ordenes.
> 
> si el asesinado farero desobedeció a alguien, fue a la autoridad legitima.
> 
> y asi con todo, eres un falsario y un mentiroso,



¿ En que miento ? Porque tu colega está en racha.


Incorrezto dijo:


> tu no quieres dialogo ni discusión, no voy a perder el tiempo y menos en un hilo que no lee nadie.
> 
> mientes, sabotaje hubiera sido estropear algún cañon de los barcos que asesinaban civiles.
> 
> Franco creó 300 campos de concentración en España, un 50% más de lo calculado



No lo lee nadie y además es una estupidez de hilo, pero me distraigo.

No asesinaba nadie a civiles. Lee las declaraciones. La mayoría eran milicianos. Además, de noche no se bombardeaba. Otra patraña de la pandilla histérica.

Y si, apagar un faro es un acto de guerra como cuando el maquis volaba vías de tren. Las consecuencias se asumen.


----------



## Incorrezto (25 May 2019)

el maquis volaba vías tras las líneas enemigas, el farero estaba dentro de las suyas


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 May 2019)

*ISIDRO FERNÁNDEZ, campesino y pastor, y otros REPUBLICANOS de Almonte, fueron fusilados por falangistas en 1936*

Isidro nació en Pola de Siena (León) en 1895. Sus padres eran campesinos y pastores. Con 7 años, Isidro y su padre se desplazaron al Rocío, Huelva, para prosperar, aprovechando los mejores pastos del coto y las marismas. Con el tiempo, Isidro se casó con María Vargas de la Torre y tuvo 4 hijas y un hijo. Isidro era de izquierdas, hablaba de política con otros amigos pero nunca se metió con nadie. En la Choza del Acebuchal se reunían para organizar algunas movilizaciones en defensa de la República, de la democracia y la libertad.

Isidro fue nombrado Secretario General de las “Izquierdas” de El Rocío, algo que llevó con mucho orgullo. El guardia del Coto de Doñana andaba detrás de Isidro por este asunto, y porque Isidro furtiveaba, ya que la gente de la zona necesitaba los alimentos que la Marisma y Doñana aportaban a la escasa y pobre dieta local. La familia tenía una bandera republicana en la choza del Acebuchal donde vivían. Desde allí organizaron una pequeña manifestación de apoyo a la República, dando una vuelta por las calles principales de El Rocío. Las hijas María y Luz, vestiditas con un traje rojo que les hizo Isabel la Coraje, presidían la marcha con la bandera republicana. Aquello no sentó bien a los sectores más reaccionarios de la aldea, y esto se sumó a la rabia que el Guarda del Coto y algunos falangistas le tenían.

El 25 de julio las tropas fascistas rebeldes entraron en Almonte, e Isidro se alejó varios días a la marisma a recoger el ganado y alejarse de la angustia del ambiente. Cuando a los pocos días volvió, se enteró de que 2 guardias civiles habían estado preguntando por él; al día siguiente volvieron a la choza con instrucciones de que se presentase en el Ayuntamiento de Almonte. Amigos y familia le aconsejaron huir, pero Isidro, convencido de que no habría acusación ya que nada había hecho, acudió a la cita, aunque las niñas le decían, ¡Papá no te vayas! ¡Papá te queremos! ¡Acuérdate de nosotros!

Isidro fue empujado por 2 falangistas al despacho del alcalde. En una habitación cercana, Frasquita una buena mujer republicana, lloraba con un llanto que desgarraba el alma preguntando por su hermano, estaba rapada y su cara reflejaba un gran dolor. Tras un interrogatorio y 3 días de cárcel le dejaron libre, los falangistas le habían robado un caballo, 2 yeguas y parte del ganado. Pero volvieron a por él, le subieron a un camión con otros vecinos y le llevaron al cuartelillo, donde los maltrataron, y después a la cárcel. En la plaza del pueblo se anunciaba a los que iban a ser fusilados y se pedían voluntarios. A quien se ofrecía le daban un bocadillo y un litro de vino, después en el cuartel de Falange pagaban 1 peseta de jornal. Allí tenían las listas de fusilamientos, acumulaban lo que robaban a los “rojos”, rapaban, daban ricino, maltrataban o violaban a las “rojas” o las que tenían vínculos con algún “revolucionario”.

El alcalde y la guardia civil dijeron a Mariquita: “Lo llamamos y lo tenemos encerrado para matarlo. – ¿Pero él que ha hecho? – Nada, lo matamos por sus ideales”. Sin preguntas, causa, juicio, amparo, cargos, inscripción, los trasladaron directos a fusilar en un camión que los llevó hasta las tapias del cementerio de Hinojos. Los bajaron, les quitaron lo que llevaban, a empujones los colocaron en fila detrás de un pino. Sonó una voz, ¡ahora os vamos a dar vuestro merecido rojos de mierda!. Estaba casi amaneciendo, cuando sonaron las descargas. Después trasladaron los cadáveres a una fosa común.

Mariquita enloqueció. Estuvo más de 3 meses llorando de noche y día, intentó rehacer su vida, con la dificultad y la presión de ser mujer de un “rojo asesinado”. Lo peor que se podía ser. Ella y la niñas fueron humilladas y rechazadas. No pudieron ir a la escuela y desde muy pequeñas, tuvieron que ganarse la vida sirviendo a esa clase dominante, a los vencedores. Al poder que había matado a su padre.

Según recoge el historiador* Francisco Espinosa Maestre* en su libro: _Contra la República. Los “sucesos de Almonte” de 1932_, en Hinojos fusilaron de Almonte a:

*Antonio Rodríguez Soltero,* “El niño de la casa del reloj”, 41 años, fusilado el 2 de septiembre de 1936 en Hinojos.
*Francisco Acevedo Salguero*, concejal en Almonte durante 5 años, fusilado el 3 de septiembre de 1936.
*Juan Trigueros Cáceres*, 56 años, fusilado el 3 de septiembre de 1936.
*Martín Auden Peláez*, 55 años, fusilado el 3 de septiembre de 1936.
*Francisca Cabrera Rodríguez*, “Frasquita la Charamusca”, de 36 años, fusilada el 4 de septiembre de 1936.
*Isidro Fernández Cordero*, 41 años, fusilado el 4 de septiembre de 1936. Vivió en el Rocío.
*Manuel Domínguez Valladolid*, fusilado el 4 de septiembre de 1936. Alcalde pedáneo de El Rocío.
*José Medina Martínez* “José Pamuez”, 26 años, fusilado el 5 de septiembre de 1936.
*Alfonso Espina Cabrera*, 28 años, fusilado el 5 de septiembre de 1936.
*Manuel Ramos Peláez* “Espiritista”, 48 años, fusilado el 5 de septiembre de 1936


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 May 2019)

*La EJECUCIÓN de MATEA LUNA y otros vecinos de Villalpando por elementos franquistas en 1936*

Matea Luna Alarma, nació en 1879, era vecina de Villalpando (Zamora), casada con Tomás Mansilla, madre de 6 hijos. Era la hermana mayor de Salvador Luna Alarma, presidente del Radio Comunista de Villalpando y candidato por el PCE en las elecciones generales de 1933. Ella y muchas mujeres de clase obrera protestaron en 1933 porque las Hijas de la Caridad detentaban un colegio que ocupaba un local de propiedad municipal, mientras que la escuela pública se encontraba en un estado deplorable, sin capacidad para atender a las necesidades educativas. El 30 de marzo de 1936 la gestora municipal obligó a las hermanas a desocupar el hospital-escuela, lo que el párroco Luis Calvo Lozano cobraría cuando llegara el momento de echar una mano a Dios en la tarea de “herir profundamente el corazón” de quienes vivían al margen de la Iglesia y “desbaratar los planes” de las organizaciones obreras.

Matea fue detenida en agosto por los golpistas, junto a otras 5 personas: Su hermano Salvador, de 50 años; Gabriel José Gallego Granado, de 59 años, vocal de la gestora municipal del Frente Popular y primer secretario de la agrupación socialista; Froilán Veledo Gañán, esterero y jornalero de 50 años; Julia Cifuentes Veledo, de 30 años; Dimas Infestas Infestas, recaudador municipal de tasas, de 29 años y afiliado a la CNT.

La detención fue llevada a cabo por Juan Valera Nieves, “sargento Veneno”, y sus ayudantes, enviados por el gobernador civil Hernández Comes, que había autorizado la “detención de los individuos que se hubieran destacado por extremistas y contrarios al Movimiento” y para que “todos aquellos que hubieran tomado armas en contra de la Guardia Civil o fuerza armada fuesen dejados muertos en el cementerio de la referida localidad”. Ninguno de los detenidos había “tomado armas”. Los detenidos fueron trasladados a Zamora.

Al día siguiente de su detención fue asesinado, en el cementerio de Zamora, Gabriel José Gallego. Tres días más tarde, el 28 de agosto, Salvador Luna, Froilán Veledo y Dimas infestas. *Matea Luna* fue asesinada el 27 de octubre, tras haber sido sacada, supuestamente, para ser trasladada a Bermillo. De los 6 detenidos el 24 de agosto, la última en ser asesinada -el 21 de noviembre- fue la joven *Julia Cifuentes*, que pasó sus últimas semanas de vida en la cárcel en compañía de su madre *Baldomera Veledo* (encarceladas el 24 de agosto), y cuya historia fue publicada por su sobrina Yolanda Allende Cifuentes en el artículo “*En memoria de Julia*”.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 May 2019)

*RITA, ROSAURA, MARÍA y otras 10 personas, fueron FUSILADAS y arrojadas al mar por los falangistas de Candás, desde los acantilados del Cabo Peñas, en Gozón, Asturias*

El 10 de mayo de 1938 se desató «una terrible cacería» cuando el Negociado de Orden Público del Ayuntamiento de Carreño elaboró un listado de 52 vecinos, la mayoría de Candás, cuyos «crímenes y delitos» eran «haber formado parte de las diferentes directivas de los partidos de izquierdas afectos al Frente Popular». Los fascistas ya habían tomado Asturias en octubre de 1937 y, por lo tanto, la Guerra Civil en la región había terminado. La represión se extendió a sus familias.

Cuando cayó el frente, Anselmo se escondió en su propio hogar, los falangistas acudieron a su casa y se produjo una huida que acabó con un tiroteo en el que Anselmo resultó herido y uno de los falangistas murió por fuego amigo. Las autoridades acusaron a Anselmo de ser el responsable de la muerte del falangista, y lo arrastraron a golpes por todo el pueblo hasta “Casa Genarín”, habilitada para las torturas de la Brigada de Investigación y Vigilancia. Los días posteriores se produjeron detenciones masivas de los 52 de la lista. Los arrestos incluyeron a familiares, con la intención de que los fugitivos pudieran salir de sus escondites. En los interrogatorios se cometieron toda clase de atroces torturas, las violaciones a las mujeres fueron norma, a una de las detenidas le rompieron las dos piernas, a otra le clavaron una estaca en la espalda. El procedimiento habitual contra los rojos para que hablaran.

Entre ellas, Rita “La Camuña”, conservera y responsable del Socorro Rojo Internacional, Rosaura Muñiz, conservera en la factoría Alfageme, de 58 años, casada con Lino Rodríguez con quien tuvo 6 hijos, y María Fernández, terriblemente torturada: Tenía 46 años y una hija de 12, trabajaba como encargada de la fábrica de conservas Albo, donde representaba a UGT en el comité de empresa. Igualmente las hermanas del miembro de la CNT Ángel López Artime, Plácida y Balbina, y su madre, Áurea.

El 2 de junio de 1938 un camión de la falange cargado con los prisioneros republicanos puso rumbo al Cabo Peñas, un lugar idílico que fue testigo de la tragedia. Lo último que vieron los asesinados fue el inmenso y vasto paisaje de las aguas del Cantábrico. Tras ser fusilados sin juicio, los cuerpos fueron arrojados por el acantilado. Había al menos, 8 mujeres, pero el mar como si fuera consciente de la barbarie, devolvió 6 de ellas a las playas en un goteo de dramas irreconocibles. Los vecinos encontraron 2 cuerpos de mujeres los días 2 y 3 en la playa de “Bañugues”; otra el día 4 en la de “Las Botadas”, y otra mas el día 7 en la de “Moniello”. Aun fueron hallados los cadáveres de otras 2 el 4 de julio, en “El Pedrero” y en “El Reduso”. Se cree que 2 fueron enterradas en el cementerio de Viodo, una en el de Luanco y 3 en el de Bañugues, de los otros 2 cuerpos no se sabe nada. Las fosas comunes de Viodo y Luanco fueron destrozadas. En el cementerio de Bañugues sólo queda una cruz humilde con un ramo de flores marchito.

Daría González Pelayo es el nombre de la única mujer enterrada en la fosa común de Bañugues que ha podido ser identificada científicamente a día de hoy. Fue encontrada boca abajo en la fosa. Esta candasina de 62 años habría pasado gran parte de su vida vendiendo pescado por las calles hasta que lo dejó para cuidar de su familia. Por desgracia, uno de sus hijos, Félix, tuvo ese julio de 1938 el mismo desenlace que ella.


----------



## Incorrezto (25 May 2019)

como se ve, claros ejemplos de justicia con los integrantes de las checas.


----------



## fredesvindo (25 May 2019)

Bastardo coloca tambien los que mataron los comunista y izquierdas que tambien fueron muchos y no utilices el hilo culpabilizando siempre los mismos.

No se puede cambiar el pasado a conveniencia de los rojos y eso es lo que quieren hacer para manipular las mentes jovenes.


----------



## Incorrezto (25 May 2019)

y tu ponnos esos documentos desclasificados de los que solo se habla en el titulo del mierdahilo


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (25 May 2019)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Que si, que Snchz va a ser presidente del Gobierno, junto con Podemos y los independentistas y a los fachas os queda el foro para reuniros y contaros vuestras historietas de risa como autoayuda.
> 
> Ah y preparaos, que lo gracioso de verdad sera dentro de unos dias, cuando cojamos la momia de vuestro Caudillo en una bolsa de basura y la tiremos a la alcantarilla en caso de que la familia no quiera quedarsela de recuerdo.



Debe ser muy denigrante tener que cagar semen para sobrevivir, ¿no rojito??


----------



## Incorrezto (25 May 2019)

jfernandez dijo:


> Debe ser muy denigrante tener que cagar semen para sobrevivir, ¿no rojito??



pregunta a tu madre y a tu hija, que bien lo sabra´n


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (25 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> pregunta a tu madre y a tu hija, que bien lo sabra´n



Me temo que estas herrado y tambien errado. 

Debe ser muy triste no conocer a tu padre.....


----------



## Incorrezto (25 May 2019)

no, no estoy errado ni herrado.

lo se de primera mano


----------



## fredesvindo (25 May 2019)

jfernandez dijo:


> Debe ser muy denigrante tener que cagar semen para sobrevivir, ¿no rojito??



Ellos cagan y bomitan semen y encima aplauden a su amo.


----------



## fredesvindo (25 May 2019)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> El Psoe es amor, lo dicen ellos.



Ellos aman mientras que a sus votante le da por culo.


----------



## Incorrezto (25 May 2019)

vosotros sois del vivan las caenas

y por lo que se ve, también de la máscara de cuero adjunta


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (25 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> vosotros sois del vivan las caenas
> 
> y por lo que se ve, también de la máscara de cuero adjunta


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (25 May 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> _El enemigo derrotado._
> 
> Tras la guerra, la industria cinematográfica quedo relegada a los tres grandes centros de producción: Madrid, Valencia y Barcelona, quedando la industria prácticamente destruida. Los largometrajes que nacen tras la victoria ofrecen una nueva visión, que he mencionado antes: la lucha de las dos Españas, pero dejando claro que una es la verdadera y la otra la Anti-España. En este sentido iba dirigida películas como _Frente de Madrid, Raza o Rojo y Negro._ Había que acabar con la anti-España como fuera.
> 
> ...



No has visto ni una sola de esas peliculas. En ninguna se fomenta el odio al rojerio... en la primera, Rojo y negro, todo lo contrario, se pide la reconciliacion. Y estuvo censurada al mes de estar en cartelera.

Eres ignorante y herrado hasta la extenuacion.

Toooooonto.


----------



## fredesvindo (25 May 2019)

*Religiosas Mártires en la Guerra Civil (1936-1939) *

Elenco de las mujeres consagradas (religiosas y monjas) que fueron humilladas, torturadas, violadas, vejadas y asesinadas durante la Guerra Civil española por odio a la fe y a la Iglesia de Jesucristo. Ahora reinan con su Esposo para toda la eternidad.

. Casa de Vallecas:

1- *Sor Dolores Úrsula Caro Martín*
2- *Sor Concepción Pérez Giral*
3- *Sor Andrea Calle González*

Las obligaron a dejar las obras caritativas de la Casa de Misericordia de Albacete y salir hacia Madrid, después de haberlas exigido vestir de seglares para hacer desaparecer todo signo religioso. Se vistieron de seglares, sí, pero se les notaba lo que eran. El cambio consistió en sustituir el hábito por una sencilla bata de percal, la toca por un pañuelo o la desarreglada melena. Sor Dolores, Sor Andrea y Sor Concepción decidieron no despojarse de su querido rosario, habían encontrado en él y en la Eucaristía celebrada clandestinamente en el sótano refugio la fuerza para ser testigos en medio de la persecución.

Sor Dolores y Sor Concepción lo llevaban en la cintura, debajo del vestido de seglar y Sor Andrea, la más joven, puesto como collar. Por este detalle fueron reconocidas como “monjas” al bajarse del tranvía cuando llegaron al pueblo de Vallecas para dejar a Sor Concepción en casa de un tío suyo que no quiso recibirlas. Primero las apedrearon, después las condujeron al Ateneo Libertario del pueblo donde fueron acosadas, insultadas y detenidas. Durante varias horas sufrieron provocaciones inmorales por parte de los miembros del tribunal integrado por cinco milicianos republicanos. Seguidamente separaron a las dos más jóvenes de Sor Mª Concepción y las llevaron a una celda de la checa ubicada en el Colegio de las Religiosas Terciarias de la Divina Pastora. Allí, unos milicianos atrevidos y desvergonzados sometieron a Sor Dolores y Sor Andrea al terrible martirio de la violación.

Seguidamente las llevaron a Los Toriles, como si fueran toros de miura. Allí las torearon y arrastraron mofándose de ellas un grupo numeroso de niños, jóvenes y milicianos adultos. Por último acabaron con su vida con un tiro que atravesó el cráneo, a Sor Dolores en el parietal izquierdo y a Sor Andrea en el derecho. A Sor Mª Concepción en lugar de torearla materialmente lo hicieron moralmente con provocaciones obscenas. Al final sufrió el tiro final en el cráneo, junto a la vía del tren en el término llamado del Pozo del Tío Raimundo, no sin antes proferir un grito fuerte como Cristo en la cruz. Como Él puso su vida en las manos del Padre y gritó: _“Viva Cristo Rey”_. Era el 3 de septiembre de 1936. Sus cuerpos fueron enterrados en el cementerio de Vallecas, pudieron ser reconocidos y rescatados en 1941.


----------



## fredesvindo (25 May 2019)

. Casa de Leganés:

4- *Sor Melchora Adoración Cortés Bueno*
5- *Sor María Severina Díaz-Pardo Gauna*
6- *Sor Dolores Barroso Villaseñor*
7- *Sor Estefanía Saldaña Mayoral*
8- *Sor María Asunción Mayoral Peña*


Sor María Severina
Estas cinco Hijas de la Caridad al ser expulsadas de Leganés, se refugiaron en la Pensión de Doña Petra Saldaña, hermana de Sor Estefanía. Allí fueron delatadas a los milicianos de la F.A.I. por dos antiguas alumnas. Por tres veces confesaron que eran Hijas de la Caridad durante los registros y por este motivo fueron fusiladas junto a la Puerta de Hierro de Madrid, la noche del 12 de agosto de 1936 en presencia de la misma Doña Petra Saldaña y su yerno D. Santiago Rico. Previamente les había ofrecido hacerse maestras o enfermeras del Socorro rojo, renunciando a su condición de Hijas de la Caridad, oferta que ellas rehusaron prefiriendo sellar su vocación con su propia sangre.


----------



## Incorrezto (26 May 2019)

fredesvindo dijo:


> *Religiosas Mártires en la Guerra Civil (1936-1939) *
> 
> Elenco de las mujeres consagradas (religiosas y monjas) que fueron humilladas, torturadas, violadas, vejadas y asesinadas durante la Guerra Civil española por odio a la fe y a la Iglesia de Jesucristo. Ahora reinan con su Esposo para toda la eternidad.
> 
> ...



puedes poner pruebas?
o al menos la CG, si no las ´pagínas del sumario en png, al menos expediente y paginas.


----------



## fredesvindo (26 May 2019)

Carretera de Toledo:

9- *Sor Modesta Moro Briz*
10- *Sor Pilar Isabel Sánchez Suárez*

Al ser expulsadas de la Casa de Santa Cristina, se refugiaron en la Casa Provincial de Martínez Campos a cuya Provincia pertenecían. Esta casa se encontraba convertida en Hospital, pero al ir aumentando el número de refugiados, la Hermana Visitadora en funciones se vio forzada a enviar alguna Hermana a distintas pensiones. Sor Modesta y Sor Pilar Isabel, que eran jóvenes, se ofrecieron a salir las primeras, sacrificando su propia seguridad. Informadas de que en la Casa Provincial se celebraba a diario la Eucaristía y deseando participar de ella, intentaron volver a la Casa Provincial para celebrar la fiesta de Todos los Santos. Al salir de la pensión de la Calle del Prado, 12, hacia la Casa Provincial, fueron sorprendidas por los milicianos del Ateneo Libertario de Vallecas e identificadas como Hijas de la Caridad al ser preguntadas por su condición. Este fue el motivo de su fusilamiento en el entonces kilómetro 6 de la carretera de Toledo. Era el 31 de octubre de 1936 por la noche.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 May 2019)

La Justicia tuerta: cuando víctimas del franquismo acuden a los juzgados y sus verdugos siguen impunes

Carmen García acudió el miércoles a un acto de conciliación por acusar a un alcalde franquista de robarle tierras; el investigador Carlos Babio está citado a un nuevo acto de conciliación con la familia Franco por su investigación sobre el Pazo de Meirás y la política Teresa Rodríguez ha sido condenada a pagar 5.000 a la familia del exministro Utrera Molina. Mientras tanto, España no investiga ni permite investigar los crímenes de la dictadura ni en España ni en Argentina.

Año 1980. El realizador Fernando Ruiz Vegara, por entonces una figura prometedora del cine español, estrena el documental Rocío, una película que analiza desde diferentes perspectivas el fenómeno religioso y cultural de la popular romería de la provincia de Huelva. En un momento concreto, el documental da voz a Pedro Gómez Clavijo, un vecino de Almonte (Huelva) que cuenta la represión franquista en su localidad e identifica con nombre y apellidos al presunto 'cabecilla' del grupo de criminales. Dos años después de su estreno, la Audiencia de Sevilla prohibió la exhibición de la obra en todo el territorio nacional y el Tribunal Supremo ratificó la condena censurando esa parte de la película. Razón: el derecho al honor del señalado como 'cabecilla'. 

Treinta y nueve años después, en 2019, la situación es la siguiente: Carmen García, de 90 años, tuvo que ir a declarar el miércoles ante un juez de paz de Yesa por decir que el alcalde franquista, tras el fusilamiento de su padre, les "robó" tierras; Teresa Rodríguez, líder de Adelante Andalucía, tendrá que pagar 5.000 euros a la familia del exministro franquista José Utrera Molina por decir que es uno de los responsables del asesinato de Salvador Puig Antich; y el documentalista Clemente Bernard ha sido condenado a un año de cárcel y a pagar 2.880 euros por intentar grabar unas misas en el Monumento a los Caídos de Pamplona que exaltan el golpe de Estado del 18 de julio de 1936 y sus protagonistas.

La sociedad ha cambiado mucho en 39 años. La impunidad del franquismo, no. Ningún criminal ha tenido que declarar ante la Justicia por sus actos durante el golpe de Estado a la democracia republicana, la Guerra Civil o los 40 años de dictadura. De hecho, la Justicia también ha rechazado la extradición de torturadores de la dictadura, como Antonio González Pacheco (Billy el Niño) a Argentina, donde está imputado por crímenes de lesa humanidad. Sin embargo, son muchos los casos de víctimas e investigadores que han tenido que acudir a los tribunales para responder a demandas y querellas por sus testimonios personales o por investigar los crímenes del pasado. 

El historiador e investigador Francisco Espinosa recopiló algunos de estos casos en la obra Matar al mensajero (Península). Muchos de ellos son de investigadores que han tenido problemas con la Justicia por hacer su trabajo de recuperación de la memoria histórica. Pero, también hay textos escritos en primera persona por víctimas de la dictadura e incluso un juez: Baltasar Garzón, que se enfrentó a un proceso judicial por abrir las puertas a juzgar en España los crímenes del franquismo. "Me consta que hay compañeros investigadores que no publicaron lo que tenían entre manos por miedo a problemas con la Justicia". Este es el objetivo que persiguen aquellos que denuncian a investigadores o víctimas por contar los crímenes del franquismo, que el muro de silencio que se levantó en 1978 siga intacto", explica Francisco Espinosa a Público. 

El libro de Espinosa recoge casos como el de las memorias del luchador antifranquista, combatiente contra el nazismo y preso de los campos nazis Ramón Garrido Vidal. El juez titular del juzgado de Primera Instancia e Instrucción nº2 de Cambados, Juan Carlos Carballal, ordenó eliminar de internet las memorias de este hombre, que habían sido subidas por su hijo cuando este había fallecido. Garrido Vidal detallaba en su memorias que era "vox populi" que el que fuera alcalde durante el franquismo Joaquín Álvarez Lores "se había dedicado a realizar listas de 'paseados', esto es, que era uno de los encargados de seleccionar las personas que, por ideas contrarias a las existentes en aquel momento, debían ser fusiladas o asesinadas". El juez consideró que no había ninguna prueba de que esto fuera así y que se debía eliminar la información de la web. 

El auto judicial señalaba lo siguiente: "Rememorar tantas décadas después lo que mediáticamente se llama ahora 'memoria histórica' de una forma revanchista, incontrolada, aviesa o sin datos serios y ciertos que acrediten lo que se afirma vulnera de forma cierta el honor y la fama de las personas y sus familias".


----------



## fredesvindo (26 May 2019)

Las Vistillas:

11- *Sor Josefa Gironés Arteta*
12- *Sor Lorenza Días Bolaños*

Un grupo de milicianos fue a buscarlas a la pensión en la que se encontraban. Sus nombres estaban en la lista negra de los denunciados. Fueron apresadas y detenidas por celadores de los hospitales donde habían prestado su servicio caritativo, seguidamente llevadas a una checa o lugar de suplicio, atormentadas vilmente por confesar su fe y ser fieles a su vocación, y finalmente martirizadas en el parque de las Vistillas de Madrid el 17 de noviembre de 1936. Allí fueron encontrados sus cadáveres.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 May 2019)

*En Guillena, Sevilla, 17 vecinas fueron FUSILADAS en 1937, acusadas de pertenecer a familias REPUBLICANAS*

En Guillena no hubo ninguna resistencia a los golpistas. La columna del gobernador Carranza entró en Guillena siendo recibido por la Guardia Civil. Los hombres cercanos al Frente Popular se fueron a Extremadura y de ahí a Madrid para inscribirse en el Ejército Republicano. Otros se quedaron en la sierra próxima a Guillena soportando el frío, el miedo, el hambre. Los que se presentaron confiados en que no habían cometido ningún delito fueron fusilados por aplicación del Bando de Guerra.

Las mujeres se quedaron cuidando de sus familias y de los hijos de sus familiares fusilados, conviviendo con el miedo, el hambre, la desesperación, la represión que desde los primeros momentos se instauró en Guillena, soportando la humillación constante de los franquistas. En Septiembre de 1937 fueron encarceladas 17 vecinas. Su único crimen era ser cónyuges, hijas, hermanas, viudas de Republicanos. Eran campesinas y jornaleras. No hubo más de lo que las pudieran acusar, porque tampoco hubo acusación ni consejo de guerra. No consiguieron de ellas ni un dato que les acercara a los hombres que buscaban “y por eso las mataron”.

Se las torturó, humilló, y se las paseó rapadas por el pueblo. Después un camión las trasladó como ganado a Gerena. Juan Palma, médico del pueblo, intentó salvarlas, explicó que muchas estaban enfermas, tenían niños, había embarazadas. Consiguió bajar a una que daba de mamar a su bebé y a “La Marcelina” cuyo niño se aferraba a su pecho. La crueldad fue ilimitada con las demás. Los vecinos de Gerena contaron que sus gritos resonaron en todo el pueblo. En Noviembre de 1937 las 17 mujeres fueron fusiladas. Una a una fueron cayendo ante los disparos del pelotón. Sus cuerpos, sin respeto alguno, fueron lanzados a una fosa común. Sus nombres eran:

*Eulogia Alanis García*, “la cunera”.
*Ana María Fernández Ventura,* “la lega”. Originaria del Portugalete sevillano, 29 años, 2 hijos, madre soltera.
*Antonia Ferrer Moreno.* Natural de Loja. Casada con Cristobal Barroso, 3 hijos.
*Granada Garzón de la Hera*, “la gitana”. Natural de Guillena, 41 años, 9 hijos, el mayor José y su marido Francisco Aguilar, asesinados. Denunciada por el cura del pueblo por no estar casada por la iglesia.
*Granada Hidalgo Garzón*. Viuda, 70 años. Sabía leer.
*Natividad León Hidalgo*, 52 años. Casada con Antonio León, 2 hijos.
*Rosario León Hidalgo*, 41 años. Casada con Francisco Prieto, 3 hijos.
*Manuela Liánez González*, “la esterona”. Casada con Eduardo Rodríguez, 2 hijas, detenida por no declarar el paradero de su marido.
*Trinidad López Cabeza*, 50 años, 8 hijos, detenida en su casa; su hija mayor se ofreció para ir en su lugar; no volvió a ver a su madre.
*Ramona Manchón Merino*, 44 años. Casada con Antonio Palacios (asesinado), 4 hijos.
*Manuela Méndez Jiménez*, 24 años. Casada con Manuel Domínguez (desaparecido), 2 hijos. Detenida por no revelar el paradero de su marido.
*Ramona Navarro Ibáñez*, 24 años. Casada con José María Macero, 2 hijas.
*Dolores Palacios García*, 46 años. Casada con Antonio Hidalgo, 9 hijos.
*Josefa Peinado López*, 55 años. Casada con Manuel Peinado, 2 hijos.
*Tomasa Peinado López*, 61 años. Casada con Antonio Fernández, 5 hijos.
*Ramona Puntas Lorenzo*, 52 años. Casada con German Franco (asesinado), una hija.
*Manuela Sanchez Gandullo*. 57 años. Casada con Emilio Valdivia, 3 hijos.

El jefe del Estado Mayor Cuesta Monereo, informó a Franco que fueron fusiladas “por tratarse de “sujetos peligrosísimos de filiación marxista que auxiliaban a los huidos proporcionándoles alimentos”. Los falangistas querían sacarles a estas mujeres el paradero de sus familiares, que estaban en el frente con el bando republicano o habían escapado a la sierra. En el libro _Las víctimas de la represión militar en la provincia de Sevilla_, *José María García Márquez* explica que las “matanzas de mujeres como en Gerena, El Real de la Jara, El Ronquillo o Guillena, eran exclusivamente operaciones de limpieza, para cortar de raíz las ayudas que los huidos en las sierras estaban recibiendo de los pueblos”. En Andalucía hubo casos de venganza y sadismo, como en *Zufre*, *Grazalema* o *El Aguaucho*. García Márquez tiene expedientes de más de 500 mujeres asesinadas en la provincia de Sevilla: “Más que 13, 17 o 25 rosas, hay una auténtica rosaleda de muerte”.

*TESTIMONIOS:*

“El Moña, el enterrador, vaya forma en que trató aquellos cuerpos muertos”…“Una de las muchachas venía embarazada, se escabulló y se escondió detrás de un nicho, y el Moña les dijo, Ehhh, aquí hay una, se volvieron todos y la mataron”…“aterrados vieron los relampagones de las descargas de los fusiles una y otra vez. Aún no era de día cuando comenzó la matanza”…“A las mujeres las mataron el comando de Falange de Gerena, compuesto por Pozo el empedrador el jefe de ellos, Carrillán el famoso, el Chato Panadero, el Popo, José el Calentitero el de los calentitos un elemento bueno, Juan Valderas El Pescadero que era cojo, Quito el Demonio que mató a un niño a chocazos contra una pared, Felipe el Caco, Arturo el de la Mariqui y Apache, Montero el Guardia Civil asesino de niños, que mató al niño del Polvorista”…”Estos asesinos viajaban a las aldeas del Castillo y a la sierra de Aznalcollar para fusilar Republicanos detenidos”…“Abusaron de una después de muerta, el Moña y el Maestro Empedrador le sacó con un puñal el niño del vientre a la que estaba embarazada eso fue terrible, tremendo”…“Cuando las mujeres trataban de esconderse en los nichos excavados en la tierra, El Moña las cogía por los pelos y las ponía para que las mataran”…”Ellos disparaban desde la cancela, eran 12 o 13 de Falange y 2 o 3 Guardias Civiles”.

En 2011 se inició la exhumación de la fosa común encontrando los cuerpos de 17 mujeres, una o dos embarazadas, de 24 a 70 años, esposas, hijas y hermanas de Republicanos. Además, se localizaron hasta 23 niños y bebés que murieron por la hambruna que hubo en España entre 1939 y 1950. Un análisis de ADN pudo poner nombre y apellido a cada hueso. Las 17 rosas de Guillena han regresado de Gerena a su pueblo, Guillena, a descansar en paz, 75 años después de su asesinato como heroínas y con la dignidad recuperada, en 2 coches fúnebres escoltadas durante todo el trayecto por las banderas tricolores de la 2ª República Española.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 May 2019)

Tal dia com hui de 1941 els franquistes van afusellar el doctor Peset Aleixandre per republicà - Diari La Veu

*Dates i fets del 24 de maig*

2013.- El domicili particular del president de l'Acadèmia Valenciana de la Llengua, Ramon Ferrer, és atacat pels “blavers” del Grup d'Acció Valencianista (GAV).

2005.- Populars i socialistes valencians pacten la reforma de l'Estatut d'Autonomia valencià.

2000.- El Valencia CF es proclama subcampió d’Europa en un partit jugat a París contra el Reial Madrid.

1998.- L'equip de futbol de Vila-real empata a 1 a l'estadi de San Lázaro de Compostela, resultat que li permet superar la promoció a primera Divisió des de la seua fundació l'any 1923.

1996.- Comença a Palma de Mallorca el Primer Congrés sobre Normalització Lingüística a les escoles, en el qual participen representants de les Balears, Catalunya, Galícia, Euskadi i Navarra. El govern de Zaplana és l'únic absent en la reunió.
1995.- Fernando Romero, catedràtic d'Enginyeria de Processos de Fabricació, és elegit rector de la Universitat Jaume I de Castelló.

1985.- Exhumació de les despulles del poeta Miguel Hernández per tal d’enterrar-les amb les del seu fill.

1984.- El professor Ramon Lapiedra és triat, democràticament, rector de la Universitat de València Estudi General.
1976.- Constitució de la Taula de Forces Polítiques i Sindicals del País Valencià, on es dissolgueren les anteriors constituïdes: Junta Democràtica del País Valencià i Consell Democràtic del País Valencià.

1941.- És afusellat a Paterna pel règim franquista el doctor Joan Baptista Peset Aleixandre, catedràtic de medicina, exrector de la Universitat de València i diputat per Izquierda Republicana.

1935.- Inauguració del ferrocarril de Silla a Cullera que, el 1971, arribaria a Tavernes de Valldigna i, el 1972, a Gandia.

1897.- Naix a València l'advocat, cap de producció, guionista i director de cinema Lluís Lúcia i Mingarro, fill del polític valencià Lluís Lúcia i Lúcia.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 May 2019)

Tal dia com hui de 1938 un bombardeig feixista va ocasionar 311 morts a Alacant - Diari La Veu

*Dates i fets del 25 de maig*

2017.- Les Corts Valencianes elegeixen l'advocat Joan Llinares com a nou cap de l'Agència Antifrau valenciana.

2015.- Les eleccions autonòmiques i locals permeten la suma aritmètica de vots i fer possible el Pacte del Botànic entre PSPV-PSOE, Compromís i Podem.

2003.- El PP torna a aconseguir la majoria absoluta en les eleccions a les Corts valencianes, tot i perdre un escó (de 49 a 48). El PSPV (amb 36) i l'Entesa (amb 5) completen la cambra. El BNV, amb el 4,67 % dels vots, no obté representació parlamentària.

1996.- Entra en vigor el Codi Penal aprovat el 8 de novembre de 1995.

1938.- Un bombardeig de l'aviació feixista italiana aliada del bàndol franquista ocasiona 311 morts a Alacant en ser bombardejat el Mercat.

1808.- Constitució de la Junta Superior de Observación y Defensa de Valencia, dominada pel grup burgés dels Bertran de Lis. El mateix dia es constitueix una altra Junta a Castelló, dependent de la de València.

1803.- Salpa de València la polacra La Sociedad Valenciana en el segon i últim viatge comercial directe entre València i Amèrica, després de l'habilitació del port d'aquesta ciutat per al comerç americà.

1674.- Naix a Morella el jurista, polític, dramaturg i poeta valencià Carles Gassulla d'Ursino.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 May 2019)

El bombardeo del Mercado Central de Alicante llega a la animación

*El bombardeo del Mercado Central de Alicante llega a la animación*
2018-05-22 14:17:37 - INFORMACIÓN
La productora alicantina Horizonte Seis Quince, nominada a los Goya por Colores, homenajea a las víctimas en El olvido.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 May 2019)

*Hambre y corrupción franquista en Castuera: el campo de concentración que apresó a 15.000 personas*

Se cumplen 80 años de la apertura de este campo, que abrió sus puertas con el final de la guerra civil en la llamada capital ‘Roja’ del frente de La Serena
Los relatos de los supervivientes narran un infierno de alambre y espinos, alrededor de unos barracones desmontables, donde tenían mucho tiempo libre y poco pan
Destaca una corruptela por parte de sus responsables, que desviaron parte del dinero destinado a la alimentación de los presos. Este hecho multiplicó las muertes por inanición y enfermedades

La clasificación de los presos que llegaban a Castuera, la represión sistemática y la reeducación bajo los valores del nacional-catolicismo resumen la esencia de este campo de concentración. Se cumplen 80 años de la apertura de un 'infierno' de alambre y espinos por el que pasaron alrededor de 15.000 personas a lo largo de un año.

Su ubicación no era casual, ya que Castuera se había convertido en la capital ‘Roja’ delfrente de La Serena, una línea de resistencia republicana que surcaba las estribaciones de la comarca pacense hasta la frontera con la provincia de Cáceres. Allí las trincheras y el combate cuerpo a cuerpo se mantuvieron hasta el verano de 1938.


Fue uno de los campos de prisioneros de Extremadura, una región donde hubo al menos 17 según las investigaciones del periodista Carlos Hernández de Miguel. Se levantó semanas antes del final de la guerra, cuando los militares franquistas ya tenían claro cuál iba a ser el resultado de la contienda. Tuvo cautivos a militares afines a la República, civiles, sindicalistas o políticos.

Los testimonios orales de los supervivientes narran la falta de higiene y las duras condiciones que soportaron alrededor de unos barracones desmontables, en los que había mucho tiempo libre y poco pan.

El historiador Antonio López, autor del libro ‘Cruz, Bandera y Caudillo’, explica que el hambre se agravó con un caso de corrupción perpetrado por los responsables del campo, que desviaron parte del dinero destinado a alimentar a los presos. Con sus 'mordidas' eliminaron el rancho caliente previsto en su dieta, que quedó reducida a escasas latas de sardina para compartir y mendrugos de pan.

Se vieron implicados el jefe del campo y el director de la prisión provincial de Badajoz, junto con los directores de las cárceles de Herrera del Duque y Puebla de Alcocer. El caso se destapó cuando se multiplicaron las muertes por inanición y las enfermedades, a lo que se sumó un importante incremento de fugas. Tras los interrogatorios militares los implicados fueron multados e inhabilitados, sólo unos meses, como muestra la documentación que se conserva en el Archivo General de la Administración.

Uno de los testimonios orales recogidos por el investigador, un guardián original de Fuente de Cantos, relata que las primeras bajas por hambre y enfermedad fueron las de los ‘valencianos’. Se trataba de prisioneros llegados desde la zona del Levante, cuyos cadáveres fueron arrojados a unas de las fosas cercanas al campo.

La muerte les sacudió con más virulencia porque estaban lejos de sus casas y no podían recibir apoyo familiar. No tuvieron la suerte de los reclusos de Extremadura, que tenían el respaldo de los allegados que se desplazaban hasta allí. Algunos incluso se establecieron en Castuera.

*Terror y violencia *
La práctica del terror y la violencia con la entrada de los jefes de la Falange fue una constante. Un modo de amedrentar a todos los prisioneros que se sumaba a las condiciones infrahumanas en las que vivían.

El mejor testimonio que han documentado hasta el momento es el de Albino Garrido, fallecido hace dos años. Conoció el barracón de incomunicados, destinado a quienes iban a morir en un consejo de guerra. Fue protagonista de una historia de resistencia en mayúsculas, porque Albino escapó del campo, estuvo preso casi un año y salió con vida. Más tarde se refugió en Francia, donde fue apresado y trasladado a un campo nazi.

En su libro de vivencias relató la crudeza y la sangre fría de los franquistas. Cuenta el caso de su amigo Isaías Carrillo Sosa, asesinado mientras estaba despiojando a otro preso. En mitad de la rutina de la limpieza que se hacían unos a otros se acercó un falangista, sacó su pistola y lo mató sin mediar palabra. A la víctima la sacaron del barracón ante el pavor y el terror de todos sus compañeros.

*La peana de ceremonias *
‘Cruz, Bandera y Caudillo’ es el nombre que da título al trabajo documental del investigador extremeño Antonio López, un título que resume a la perfección la estampa que daba la bienvenida a la finca.

Se conserva muy poco de la estructura del campo, por su carácter desmontable, aunque llama la atención una peana de grandes dimensiones que soportaba una cruz erigida en el patio de ceremonias. Un elemento simbólico que dejaba claro el interés del régimen por reeducar a todos aquellos que habían sido fieles a la República, o que habían participado de alguna manera en la revolución social años atrás.

La bandera franquista estaba fuera del recinto alambrado, a 90 pasos. “Un modo de decirle a los prisioneros: tenéis que ser buenos católicos, y luego ya españoles cuando nosotros queramos, claro”, señala López, que también es miembro de la Asociación Memorial Campo de Castuera.

*El campo*
Había unos 80 barracones que se distribuían en torno a un patio central, con dos núcleos de filas a ambos lados. Eran estructuras desmontables, con cubierta de uralita y chapa que rápidamente se llenaron de presos.

El gran volumen de internos hizo necesaria una ampliación del campo y se levantaron 'covachas', cabañas recubiertas de matorrales en los que eran ubicados de dos en dos. Eran conocidas con el nombre de ‘Villaverde’. Ellos mismos tenían que dar forma a las estructuras para refugiarse, al mismo tiempo que se encargaban del adecentamiento de las calles.

Una de las claves de Castuera es la llegada de Ernesto Navarrete como jefe del campo, “que ya tenía a sus espaldas una hoja de servicios lo suficientemente sangrienta como para estar al frente”. Además estará en la sombra Manuel Carracedo, encargado del servicio de información de policía militar, tal como confirmó él mismo en unos testimonios grabados.

*Los avales*
En su cautiverio los presos veían el tiempo pasar, a la espera de un destino incierto y al antojo de las órdenes del jefe del campo y del resto de militares. Permanecían a la espera de recibir informes políticos y sociales. A favor o en contra.

Lo primero que se hacía con ellos, tras ser detenidos a pie de trinchera, era una hoja declaratoria. En ella se reflejaba información relativa a la guerra, su lugar de origen y su municipio.

Una vez recopilados todos los datos los servicios de información se ponían manos a la obra y contactaban con la localidad. Solicitaban informes políticos y sociales al alcalde, el jefe de la Falange, el cura y a otras personas ‘de bien’ --todas de derechas-- para que dieran su correspondiente opinión.

A partir de los datos se clasificaba al reo. Se le podía abrir diligencias, con las que comenzaba la instrucción de un consejo de guerra o se le podía dejar allí. "El servicio de información va a facilitar la represión y los juicios sumarísimos en menos de una semana, algo que va a permitir acelerar los fusilamientos".

Los representantes de la resistencia republicana van a acabar en barracones incomunicados, de los que no paraban de salir nuevas 'sacas' de fusilamientos. Las diferentes campañas de catas y excavaciones han constatado varias fosas comunes, como la que se localizó en el cementerio.

El historiador habla de otras fuentes que apuntan a la práctica de la “cuerda india” en Castuera, por la que decenas de presos habrían sido atados y empujados al interior de la mina de La Gamonita, cercana al municipio. Posteriormente se habrían arrojado bombas de mano a su interior para acabar con sus vidas. Es una versión que ya relata Justo Vila en su libro sobre la guerra civil en 1985, y a la que también han hecho referencia los testimonios de los prisioneros supervivientes.

que otros pudieron estar meses cautivos, o el año entero.

A día de hoy se sigue sin tener acceso a toda la información de la represión franquista. Los investigadores y familiares denuncian que no tienen vía libre al archivo de la Guardia Civil, a lo que se suman los documentos depositados en dependencias del Ejército, que custodia documentación histórica. Por ello han reclamado de manera reiterada que la información sea depositada en el Ministerio de Cultura y en los archivos correspondientes para su libre acceso.

No obstante se sabe, a través de algunos archivos militares y las estimaciones realizadas, que en el mes de abril llegó a haber casi 6.000 prisioneros, y en mayo la misma cantidad. Mientras, en los meses de comenzó a bajar la cifra hasta las 3.000 personas. El número va fluctuando hasta el final, cuando se cierra con unos 1.200 prisioneros.

El número de desaparecidos sigue aumentando, "no paran de llegar biografías que se truncan cuando llegan al campo". Se trata de familiares de víctimas que pierden el rastro de sus seres queridos allí, como confirman las cartas conservadas, y que ahora reclaman verdad, justicia y reparación.

El campo se cierra finalmente por la propia degradación de las instalaciones y porque las funciones para las que estaba destinado pasan a Mérida, Badajoz o Almendralejo. Los 1.200 prisioneros que quedaban dentro cuando llegó el momento de la clausura fueron repartidos entre Puebla de Alcocer y Herrera, donde los conventos funcionaron a modo de prisión. 

Otras personas fueron enviadas a un batallón de trabajos forzosos, al no tener nada que imputarle. Llegan a parar a lugares como las colonias penitenciarias de Montijo, el eufemismo usado para ocultar al campo de concentración que mantuvo en Montijo y otras dos localidades a a 1.500 presos. Fueron obligados a construir parte del actual canal de Montijo y la presa que lleva el mismo nombre.


----------



## fredesvindo (26 May 2019)

. La checa:

13- *Sor Gaudencia Benavides Herrero*

Destinada en Madrid, en el Asilo del Niño Jesús de Alburquerque. Detenida y llevada de cárcel en cárcel sin imputársele más cargo que el ser Religiosa, enfermó gravemente por los malos tratos y llena de úlceras, fue dada de alta precipitadamente para evitar que se muriera en la cárcel. Desde la cárcel de Ventas fue conducida al Hospital de San Luis de los Franceses donde falleció perdonando a sus enemigos. Tenía 58 años cumplidos. Era el día 11 de febrero de 1937.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 May 2019)

*La MASACRE de miembros de la Corporación Municipal de Vigo, y otros señalados SOCIALISTAS y REPUBLICANOS, por los franquistas en 1936*

El 20 de julio de 1936 el capitán Antonio Carreró declaró el Estado de Guerra en Vigo generando un sangriento episodio en Porta do Sol cuando abrieron fuego, y la tropa cargó contra la multitud ocasionando decenas de muertos. Inmediatamente los sublevados buscaron y encarcelaron a las figuras más destacadas del socialismo y del republicanismo local para escarmentar y aterrorizar a la población. Todos fueron detenidos en sus casas, todos se habían negado a armar al pueblo contra los sublevados, todos suponían que no tenían nada que temer.

Los golpistas les sometieron a un proceso judicial altamente irregular lleno de acusaciones falsas, colaboración en un reparto masivo de armas en la Casa do Pobo, confabular contra los militares. A la vista, celebrada el 22 de agosto, los procesados no pudieron asistir. Todos fueron condenados a muerte. El 27 de agosto, 10 hombres pagaron con su vida la lealtad a la República. De madrugada, un pelotón del ejército al mando del capitán Carreró, acompañado por el teniente de la Guardia Civil Francisco Rodríguez “El Rabioso”, obligó a empellones a los presos a subir a un autobús para llevarles hasta el cementerio de Pereiró. Les obligaron a situarse contra la tapia y descargaron contra ellos una ráfaga de balas.

El olor a azufre de la pólvora se elevó entre los mausoleos, lápidas y tumbas. Luego, el implacable manto de silencio. Quedaban a los pies de la tapia una “maraña” de cadáveres y balas. Y los vestigios de la democracia depuesta. Después fueron arrojados a una fosa común. No fue una matanza casual, su única responsabilidad era la de ser leales a la República, y por eso los mataron. No fueron los primeros ni los últimos. Centenares cayeron en episodios análogos y documentados en el alto de Puxeiros y en O Castro, y muchos más en cunetas de toponimia anodina. Los fusilados en Pereiró fueron:

*Emilio Martínez Garrido*, nacido en Lavadores (Vigo), tenia 50 años, era el alcalde de Vigo. Era industrial, socialista, intentó mantener la tranquilidad en la ciudad. No aceptó el ofrecimiento de la Guardia de Asalto ni de la CNT para defender el ayuntamiento y armar voluntarios, porque el comandante de la guarnición militar había dado su palabra de lealtad.
*Enrique Heraclio Botana*, nacido en Mourente, Pontevedra, en 1871, tipógrafo, fundador de la UGT y presidente de la Agrupación Socialista y de la Casa del Pueblo de Vigo, director del diario Solidaridad. En 1913 fue concejal de Vigo por el PSOE, y diputado por Pontevedra en 1931. Defensor de la alianza socialista con los sectores republicanos. Sus últimas palabras fueron, “Algún día se conocerá el crimen que se comete con nosotros”.
*Ubaldo Gil Santóstegui*, nació en Vigo en 1879, médico, el primero en establecer un gabinete de rayos X en la ciudad en 1913. Miembro del PSOE y de UGT, diputado provincial en 1921, elegido alcalde en Vigo en 1931.
*Ignacio Fernández Seoane*, nació en 1900 en Ribadavia. Era panadero, militó en UGT y PSOE. En 1936 fue elegido diputado en Pontevedra por el Frente Popular.
*Apolinar López Torres*, nació en Pontevedra en 1894. Era maestro nacional, fundador de la Asociación de Trabajadores de la Educación, y después sindicalista activo y presidente de la FETE y de la agrupación socialista de Vigo en 1936.
*Antonio Bilbatúa Zubeldia*, nació en Sarria, Lugo, en 1894, oficial de telégrafos, militante del PSOE, diputado del Frente Popular por Pontevedra en 1936.
*Demetrio Bilbatúa Zubeldia*, nació en Guipúzcoa en 1896, maestro nacional, presidente del PSOE de Vigo.
*Ramón González Brunet*, nació en Vigo en 1886, miembro de la UGT y del PSOE, funcionario de la Casa del Pueblo, concejal electo en 1931.
*José Antela Conde*, nació en Teis (Pontevedra), camarero, militante de UGT y del PSOE, alcalde de la población pontevedresa de Lavadores, donde hubo resistencia contra el golpe.
*Manuel Rey Gómez*, nació en Cambados en 1904, era sindicalista

Posteriormente, el 10 de diciembre de 1936, el primer alcalde de Vigo en la Segunda República, *Enrique Blein Budiño*, fue igualmente asesinado.

Tenemos que saber los nombres de los que sufrieron la represión en aquellos años oscuros, que llenen nuestra memoria de conocimiento histórico para transmitírselo a las nuevas generaciones. Por justicia, por una verdadera educación democrática, salud mental, dignidad, rigor histórico, merecemos saber la verdad.


----------



## Incorrezto (26 May 2019)

es como si dan un golpe hoy, nadie se mueve en Madrid, y fusilan a carmena y rita


----------



## K-KABOOM (26 May 2019)

Estimados foreros

Los que hoy vivimos, somos hijos y nietos de aquella España, mi padre por ejemplo nació en la carcel pues confundieron a mi abuela, con una "Roja" con su mismo nombre.

Ambos bandos sufrieron mucho, porque hijos de puta habían en ambos lados, y miles de víctimas tanto por uno como por otro.

Intentar que solo se vean las muertes de uno u otro bando, es un error historico que no se debería de producir.

Nadie sabe qué nos hubiera deparado si los republicanos hubieran ganado, más que posiblemente una invasión nazi y la história sería muy diferente, aquí deja algunos datos sacados de Wiki, indicando a groso modo la masacre que por unos subnormales tanto de un lado como del otro, provocaron la mayor catástrofe de nuestro país.

DEBATAMOS PERO NO DISCUTAMOS 

Al golpe de Estado del 17 y 18 de julio de 1936 en España siguió de forma casi inmediata una brutal represión ejercida desde _*ambos bandos*_ que, persiguiendo la eliminación física del adversario, produjo decenas de miles de muertes.
Estudios, basados en evoluciones demográficas, cifran en 540 000 la sobremortalidad de los años de la Guerra Civil y la inmediata posguerra, y en 576 000 la caída de la natalidad.2 La estimación de *víctimas mortales en la guerra civil española* consecuencia de la represión puede cifrarse en 150 000 personas. De ellas, se calcula en unas 50 000 las asesinadas en la retaguardia de la zona republicana,3 calculándose en 100 000 las asesinadas en la retaguardia de la zona sublevada,45 a las que hay que añadir unas 50 000 ejecuciones en la represión franquista que siguió a la Guerra Civil.46 Estas estimaciones, aún en 2009, estaban sometidas a revisión; aunque las víctimas producidas por el bando republicano fueron bien identificadas, las producidas por los sublevados, habiendo sido ignoradas durante el franquismo, hoy existen dificultades para cuantificarlas e identificarlas. «Las investigaciones realizadas hasta la fecha demuestran que un alto porcentaje de _desaparecidos_ no consta en registro alguno».7 Debido a ellas España, con más de 114 000 desaparecidos, es «el segundo país del mundo, tras Camboya, con mayor número de personas víctimas de desapariciones forzadas cuyos restos no han sido recuperados ni identificados»


S2 y buena suerte


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 May 2019)

*CELESTINO GARCÍA MORENO, VOLUNTARIO del 5º REGIMIENTO, fue FUSILADO por franquistas en 1939 junto a 79 COMPAÑEROS, en el Cementerio del Este de Madrid*


La División Littorio tomó Santa Coloma de Queralt el día 16. Las tropas italianas obligaron a concentrarse en un campo a las mujeres, ancianos y niños que huían de los invasores y les dispararon con sus ametralladoras. Entre 225 y 250 civiles fueron víctimas de aquella matanza. (*El Liberal*, 18 enero 1939).

Celestino García Moreno, campesino de Morata de Tajuña, fue uno de los muchos formados, en los comienzos de la guerra, en aquella cantera del Ejército Popular de la República que fue el 5º Regimiento. Estuvo combatiendo durante el verano del 36 en la sierra de Guadarrama. Cabo de la Sección Especial de Dinamiteros de la 9ª Brigada de la 11 División del Ejército Popular de la República, Celestino superó todas las hazañas registradas durante la contienda. En el sector sur del frente catalán de Santa Coloma de Queralt, Celestino García Moreno se enfrentó en un mismo día en dos ocasiones con los tanques italianos. En la primera destrozó un tanque y se apropió de las ametralladoras que portaba. La segunda vez que actuó en esa jornada se opuso con el fuego de sus bombas de mano, agarradas al cinto, al avance de trece tanques enemigos. Inutilizó a dos de ellos e hizo huir a los restantes. Rompió a golpe de piqueta la puerta de uno de los blindados del primer regimiento del “Raggruppamento Carristi” del Ejército italiano haciendo prisioneros a su tripulación compuesta por el Capitán Osvaldo Arpaya, el teniente Mario Ricci, y los sargentos Marino Bolgioni, y Nello Mandiacapra.

Recibió de manos de Juan Negrín la Medalla al Valor por servicios verdaderamente extraordinarios y un permiso a su pueblo, Morata de Tajuña: “Más agradezco esto que un millón de pesetas. ¡Poco contentas se van a poner mi mujer y mi vieja! Después de esta visita volveré al frente para seguir luchando”, dijo, pero la realidad es que no pudo regresar al Frente. Pocos días después los franquistas entraron en Barcelona y comenzó la retirada. La 9ª Brigada de la 11 División recibió la orden de defender Gerona el 2 de febrero de 1939, lo que no logró. El día 6, perdió Sarriá de Ter y, dos días más tarde, intentó frenar el avance adversario en la línea del Muga. Al atardecer del 9 de febrero, la 9ª Brigada Mixta cruzaba la frontera por Port Bou. Tal vez si Celestino no hubiera viajado a su pueblo podría haber traspasado la frontera francesa, pero su trágico destino, como el de tantos otros, fue la muerte. Al finalizar la Guerra fue detenido y fusilado. Mataron al héroe, pero no pudieron sepultar su Memoria.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 May 2019)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> Estimados foreros
> 
> Los que hoy vivimos, somos hijos y nietos de aquella España, mi padre por ejemplo nació en la carcel pues confundieron a mi abuela, con una "Roja" con su mismo nombre.
> 
> ...



Seamos equilibrados, correcto, compensemos los 40 años de castigo a la republica, tierra y propaganda fascista. Nos toca.


----------



## fredesvindo (26 May 2019)

. Del camino:

14- *Sor Juan Pérez Abascal*
15- *Sor Ramona Cao Fernández*

Expulsadas del sanatorio de El Neveral, fueron detenidas y calumniadas de robo en Jaén. Al ser juzgadas no se pudo probar la acusación y fueron puestas en libertad, pero no encontraron lugar de refugio en aquella ciudad y se vieron obligadas a trasladarse a Madrid en un tren lleno de presos políticos. A pesar de sentir miedo, antes de renegar de su fe, subieron al tren en Alcázar de San Juan, en medio de insultos y un tumulto feroz. Iban vestidas de enfermeras de la Cruz Roja pero conservaron su rosario de Hijas de la Caridad debajo del uniforme de enfermeras. Este hecho las identificó como Hijas de la Caridad y fue la razón de su martirio en la matanza del llamado primer tren de la muerte. Al ser sacadas del tren fueron arrastradas por el suelo, insultadas y finalmente fusiladas por su condición religiosa en el Pozo del Tío Raimundo, el 12 de agosto de 1936.


----------



## Rodas (26 May 2019)

Este podría llamarse el jilo del y tu mas
En las dos partes hubo crímenes vergonzantes, esa es la realidad de lo que sucedió Es tendencioso todo el rollo de la ley Memoria Historica de Zperro y ya cansa mucho tanto cuento sobre quienes fueron los malos y quienes los buenos de la película del 36
Que siga el concurso


----------



## fredesvindo (26 May 2019)

Llosa de Llanes:

16- *Sor Josefa Martínez Pérez*

Su alma generosa tuvo ocasión de demostrarse tal con motivo de la detención de su cuñado. Se presentó Sor Josefa a los milicianos republicanos diciendo: _“Sacadlo a él y matadme a mi, que él tiene tres chiquillos”_. Su cuñado fue asesinado, pues la hora de Sor Josefa no había llegado todavía. Fue el 14 de octubre de 1936, a las seis de la tarde, cuando los milicianos se llevaron a Sor Josefa y a su hermana, ya viuda, y quedaron encerradas en la cárcel del pueblo. A las once de la noche abrieron el calabozo y dieron libertad a su hermana. Abrieron de nuevo el calabozo y en un camión iban hacinadas Sor Josefa y tres de sus compañeras de prisión más un hombre. El camión se paró en el puente de los perros, donde tuvo lugar el martirio de Sor Josefa y dos mujeres más.


----------



## Bobesponjista (26 May 2019)

Izquierda asesinato en la misma frase? Nono aquí solo se habla del fascismo derechil, izquierda buena siempre, que me lo ha dicho el sistema educativo ejjjpañol


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 May 2019)

*MEMORIA HISTÓRICA VIVA*
*“Me sacaron un ojo, me cortaron un brazo... pero gané al fascismo”*
Acaba de cumplir cien años. Está orgulloso de haber luchado por la República, la libertad y la democracia contra el fascismo, que quería acabar con ellas.

Acaba de cumplir cien años. Es uno de los últimos combatientes republicanos de la guerra civil española. Está orgulloso de haber luchado por la República, por la libertad, y por la democracia contra el fascismo, que quería acabar con ellas. Es socialista de corazón -cada vez que pronuncia esta palabra, se toca el lado izquierdo con la única mano que le queda, la izquierda-. Estuvo en los frentes más duros, y no pudo esquivar tanta barbarie sin salir ileso. Es uno de los últimos mártires de una guerra fratricida de la que es memoria viva. Su nombre: _Manuel Gallego-Nicasio,_ natural y vecino de Herencia, en la famosa Mancha de Don Quijote. Se casó en plena guerra, mientras se reponía de sus graves heridas, con _Agustina Gómez-Calcerrada_, fallecida hace poco. Nació el 17 de febrero de 1917.

Se alistó voluntario en cuanto estalló la contienda. Su bautismo de sangre fue junto a la XV Brigada Internacional en la batalla del Jarama, ensayo, como luego se demostró, de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Una de las batallas más cruentas de la guerra civil, caían a diario mil combatientes de uno y otro bando, cerca de 20.000 muertos en el tiempo que duró, del 5 al 17 de febrero del 37. Uno de los peores frentes en los que se sucedieron las confusiones, tanto de idiomas, por la variedad de países que participaron, como de armamento, hasta el punto de tener que construir las mujeres bombas y explosivos con latas de conserva y botellas.

Nuestro _“cumplesiglo”, _herido en esa batalla en un oído, hoy perdido_,_ fue destinado luego a otros frentes, donde fue dejando partes de su cuerpo, hasta integrarse en la leva que Federica Montseny calificó como “_la Quinta del Biberón”_, añadida a la XV Brigada Internacional; jovencitos menores de edad, entre 17 y 20 años, reclutados de 1938 al final de la contienda. No solamente en el bando republicano echaron mano de menores, también el bando nacional hizo lo mismo, desde los inicios del levantamiento, en su avance de sur a norte por Extremadura. Estas levas de menores se convirtieron en reclutamientos normales con Hitler, que cuando se veía perdido, mandó al frente a niños de doce años, y así ha seguido en otras muchas guerras; todavía hoy, niños de 7 a 16 años siguen luchando en los frentes de batalla... Hasta este extremo hemos degenerado.

Mutilado, símbolo de la España que predijo el insigne Unamuno en Salamanca, contrarrestando el paradójico grito de _¡viva la muerte!_ de Millán Astray, fundador de la Legión y amigo íntimo de Franco, nuestro combatiente tuvo que buscarse la vida en una España rota, temerosa, miserable y muerta. Venciendo dificultades, hambres y miedos, ha llegado a los cien años. Todo un siglo de guerras, persecuciones y avatares, agravadas en su caso por haber perdido la contienda entre el fascismo y la libertad. _“Pero al final, gané_ -matiza-. _Me sacaron un ojo, me cortaron el brazo derecho y perdí un dedo de la mano izquierda, aparte de la metralla que llevo adentro, pero estaba convencido de que íbamos a ganar, que ese era el precio de la lucha por las ideas, y al final, gané. ¡Aquí me tienes! El “chaparrito” (_por Franco_) murió, y ha vuelto la democracia, aunque no sea cual la que deseábamos, pero hoy podemos hablar y pensar sin que nos dirijan la vida, ni nos marquen el pensamiento. Me siento orgulloso de haber luchado y haber ganado al fascismo, después de 40 años... Otros 40 años llevamos sin él y eso demuestra que nuestra lucha no fue en vano. Y como yo, tantos otros, media España...” _

*LA DURA Y LARGA POSGUERRA*
Tiene 6 hijos (2 varones y 4 mujeres), 21 nietos, 32 bisnietos, 1 tataranieto, y otros dos en camino. Acabada la guerra, no lo fusilaron porque su mujer tenía amistades “nacionales”, pero tuvo que vivir ca_si escondido en una finca perdida en el campo,_ hasta la llegada de la democracia, retirado de la sociedad, sin ninguna ayuda económica. Segregado socialmente por _rojo,_ como los perdedores en una guerra que no tienen otra salida que el exilio o la clandestinidad, tuvo que buscarse la vida pese a sus deficiencias físicas. Con tesón, sacrificio y voluntad, sacó adelante a su prole que la semana pasada celebró por todo lo alto su siglo de existencia con todas sus facultades intelectuales y físicas intactas, salvo lo dicho. Nunca se rindió, y mal que bien, en la dura y larga posguerra, pudo mantener a su numerosa familia. A pesar de las heridas, de la guerra, y de la dura y penosa posguerra, que para él parecía no acabar nunca (perseguido y vigilado), se mantuvo firme, y mantiene todavía sus ideales: _“Nací socialista, sigo siendo socialista y moriré socialista... Ni la guerra entonces, ni luego Franquito, pudieron conmigo”,_ afirma orgulloso. _“Ahora, con todo este siglo mío encima, me he afianzado en mi idea: Nos ganaron la guerra, no Franco, ni su ejército, sino quienes le ayudaron... pero al final, las ideas por las que luchamos han permanecido y he podido disfrutarlas rodeado de mi numerosa familia. Cuarenta años casi escondido por un régimen nefasto y asesino, y otros cuarenta años con la alegría que da el ser libre. No hay mayor tesoro que la libertad. Esto lo compensa todo”._

En la posguerra, las pasó mal, siempre al acecho. En las llanuras manchegas, es difícil buscar un escondite cuando sorprende a alguien la guardia civil o los guardas jurados que vigilan el campo, y se dedicaban a perseguir rojos, maquis, maleantes, vagabundos, malhechores y bandoleros. Pero se sabe que el ser humano se aplica y se acomoda a lo que le ofrece su entorno para lograr sobrevivir. Si en la sierra o los montes los escondites y refugios aparecen por doquier y resulta fácil escapar de dicha vigilancia, en las llanuras de esta meseta de cereales y viñedos, la sagacidad del perseguido le lleva a inventar otro remedio para no dejarse sorprender: la vista de sombras. Ante la escasa densidad de población, controlar la que hay, segadores, pastores, arrieros, y distinguir en la distancia las aparición en la lejanía de dos sombras que avanzan a la par, bien en mula o a pie, es la primera medida de vigilancia para escapar. “_Yo tenía sólo un ojo, pero, gracias a Dios, bien desarrollado; en cuanto veía las dos sombras a lo lejos, pensaba, “la pareja, ahí viene la pareja”, y pocas veces me equivocaba, así que me daba tiempo a alejarme del lugar y evitar que me pillaran como a un inocente pichón. En aquellos años la guardia civil era cruel, disparaba, y luego preguntaba. Era otra guerra soterrada”._

Después de la guerra, durante años, hubo una terrible persecución y represión sobre los que habían combatido en el bando republicano, no sólo milicianos, sino esposas, familiares, amigos, hasta vecinos, que por el mero hecho de conocerse, eran llevados al calabozo. Otros fueron delatados. Muchos murieron fusilados. _“Por eso yo digo -_añade el centenario socialista-_que si la guerra fue mala, la posguerra fue peor, no solo por el hambre y la miseria, sino por el desprecio y la delación de los vencedores. Era el imperio del miedo. Un miedo que yo creo que hoy perdura, por eso el pueblo, ante lo que está sucediendo en la actualidad, no quiere sacar las cosas de quicio, ni montar esas huelgas y revoluciones que harían falta, para que nuestros gobernantes cambien de actitud y miren un poco por la igualdad de t
odos, acaben con los abusos de las clases dominantes, y consigan el deseado bienestar para todos... Y por supuesto _-concluye-_ que no haya más guerras, ni aquí, ni en ninguna parte del mundo”._

Después de la fiesta, y del “_cumplesiglo feliz_”, el centenario Manuel, se retira a descansar orgulloso, rodeado de su familia y de sus ideas, aunque un _pelín _achacoso, por haberse caído dos días antes de un resbalón en su casa. “_No ha sido nada -_dice-_, más duro fue en el Jarama. Entre el galimatías de lenguas y disparos, caía la gente como conejos. Total, para qué. Fue una guerra internacional, de todos los países había soldados”._

Mientras se retira, recuerda una canción con aires célticos, y a los compañeros de uno y otro bando que junto a él lucharon y cayeron: 

_“ ...Nuestro batallón era el Lincoln,
luchando por defender Madrid
con el pueblo hermanados peleamos
los de la Quince Brigada allí.
Lejos ya de ese valle de lágrimas
su recuerdo nadie borrará.
Y así, antes de despedirnos,
recordemos quién murió allá”._ 

Feliz cumpleaños a este luchador y a otros tantos como él, que este año llegan a su centenario. Son historia viva de una memoria que no debemos olvidar. Un país que no tiene en cuenta su pasado, es un país sin futuro. Un siglo, una conquista al alcance de muy pocos. Hay que dejar que la vida siga. Que nadie pueda romperla ni con guerras ni con persecuciones. En la Tierra cabemos todos. Y todos tenemos derecho a vivir en paz. ¡Paz y larga vida!


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 May 2019)

Magdalena Oca, superviviente del bombardeo del Mercado Central: "Al día siguiente, Alicante parecía un cementerio"

Hoy, 25 de mayo se cumplen 81 años del ataque de la aviación fascista a la ciudad de Alicante. Murieron más de 300 personas y hubo más de 1.000 heridos

Hoy, 25 de mayo se conmemora el 81 aniversario del bombardeo del Mercado Central de Alicante, uno de los ataques aéreos más sangrientos que ocurrieron durante la Guerra Civil Española. El ataque de la aviación fascista dejó más de 300 muertos y 1.000 heridos, la mayoría de ellos gente mayor y niños. 


Hoy hemos hablado con una de las pocas personas que sobrevivieron a esa masacre y que nos cuenta la tragedia que sufrió. Ella es Magdalena Oca, tiene actualmente 100 años y 19 cuando sucedieron los hechos.

Magdalena vivía por entonces en la calle Juan de Herrera y se disponía a coger el tranvía para ir a Muchamiel a comer a casa de sus suegros. De repente, a la altura de la calle Sevilla comenzaron a escuchar las bombas, pero en aquella ocasión, la sirena no sonó.


----------



## fredesvindo (26 May 2019)

Picadero de Paterna

17- *Sor Isidora Izquierdo García*
18- *Sor Josefa Laborra Goyeneche*
19- *Sor Estefanía Irisarri Irigaray*
20- *Sor María Pilar Nalda Franco*
21- *Sor María Carmen Rodríguez Barazal *

El 21 de julio de 1936 irrumpieron los rojos en la residencia de las Hijas de la Caridad, les hicieron salir de casa y se hospedaron en casa de una tal Juanita, antigua alumna del asilo. A principios de agosto el comité les pasó aviso de que tenían que marcharse del pueblo. El 11 de agosto se marcharon todas a Valencia, sin rumbo de hospedaje fijo, pasando la primera noche en un garaje.

Hallaron por fin acogida en una pensión. Con ellas iba una muchacha llamada Dolores Broseta, que las servía y favorecía con todo el afán. Dolores iba a Bétera y volvía a Valencia, trayendo y llevando lo que necesitaban las Hermanas. En uno de esos viajes un individuo (alcalde que fue de Bétera cuando vino la República y que tuvo dos hijas educándose en el asilo) que, por excepción, odiaba a las Hermanas, siguió a la muchacha todo el día, y cuando ésta tomó el tren para Valencia, avisó por teléfono a uno de sus compinches, el cual en un taxi la vigilaba de lejos, hasta que volvió a la casa donde estaban las cinco Hermanas. Media hora después llamaban a la puerta y les conminaban la orden de dejarlo todo (estaban cenando) y subir en un coche que habían preparado. Eran las nueve y media de la noche del día 8 de diciembre. Nunca más se supo de ellas.


----------



## fredesvindo (26 May 2019)

22- *Sor Martina Vázquez Gordo*

Al estallar la Guerra, la Comunidad de Segorbe fue despedida del Hospital. Ella y las Hermanas se refugiaron en la casa de una antigua alumna, donde vivían como presas. Amenazadas de muerte varias veces y viendo que el martirio era una realidad cercana, ella aconsejó la preparación inmediata. Se confesaron por escrito con un sacerdote que vivía enfrente de ellas clandestinamente y les dio la absolución a través del cristal de su ventana. Esto sucedió la víspera de su martirio el 4 de octubre de 1936. Ese día, al saber que era apresada para morir, se puso el santo hábito y seguidamente fue conducida en un camión al lugar del martirio, en la carretera de Algar de Palancia. Ella misma pidió no proseguir más lejos para efectuarlo. Previamente se arrodilló, encomendó su alma a Dios, rezó por sus perseguidores y les ofreció públicamente su perdón. Después pidió morir de frente, con los brazos en cruz y el crucifijo entre los dedos de su mano derecha. Antes de recibir los disparos confesó su fe así: _"Creo en las palabras de Cristo: "Quien me confesare delante de los hombres, también yo le reconoceré delante de mi Padre"_". Los milicianos que dispararon habían sido socorridos por ella en el Comedor de Caridad que había fundado.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 May 2019)

*EL espantoso GENOCIDIO cordobés, cerca de 12.000 REPUBLICANOS fueron ASESINADOS por los franquistas. Parte 1, EL HOLOCAUSTO SILENCIADO*

En Córdoba capital se fusilaron unas 7.000 víctimas, 100 personas diariamente, cada 3 o 4 horas, sin parar, de forma indiscriminada. Empezaban a las 3 de la mañana y los siguientes morían en el charco de sangre de los anteriores. Llegaba la mañana y continuaban ante los ojos atónitos de los vecinos. Las víctimas eran arrojadas a fosas comunes en los cementerios de La Salud y San Rafael. El exterminio comenzó con personalidades del Frente Popular, después se extendió con los fusilamientos en masa, y luego un vendaval de sangre espeluznante sumió en el pánico a toda la población, en los conocidos paseos del cortijo de El Telégrafo, carretera de Almadén, *cuesta de Los Visos* y en Alcoloea. Murieron concejales, ferroviarios, maestros, médicos (*1*, *2*, *3*), ingenieros…y muchos intelectuales.

De los 75 municipios cordobeses, 48 cayeron en manos de los golpistas, que realizaron más de 11.581 fusilamientos, entre los que hay que recordar el alto número de mujeres, entre ellos el triste caso de la periodista francesa *Renée Laffont*. Se fusilaba a personas anónimas, no aparecen en ningún registro, están desaparecidos, hay al menos, 4.000 personas asesinadas y enterradas sin identificar en las fosas comunes de La Salud y San Rafael, y sus familiares están muertos o exiliados. Mas de 80 años después de la masacre solo existe un listado que corresponde a 2.311 víctimas. A las cifras anteriores hay que añadir 1.600 represaliados en la posguerra, 220 exterminados en los campos nazis, unas 4.500 personas desaparecidas que aún reposan en fosas comunes a lo largo de la provincia. En las *cárceles* de la capital murieron 750 presos, hacinados en condiciones durísimas, insalubres, sin médicos, la alimentación era deplorable, los muertos se amontonaban en los pasillos, el olor era insoportable.

La represión franquista en Córdoba fue un auténtico *genocidio preventivo*, sin escrúpulos ni miramientos. El ejecutor fue el teniente coronel Bruno Ibañez, enviado ‘con carta blanca’ por el general Queipo de Llano; la masacre creció tras la visita de éste y del general Varela. Las derechas prepararon el alzamiento con meses de antelación, campañas de violencia callejera incluida, para promover la inestabilidad política y poner así a su favor al cuartel africanista, al casino latifundista y a la sacristía ‘cómplice e integrista’. Los fascistas mataron premeditadamente en todas partes, durante muchos años, de manera programada y ciega, en caliente y en frío. La horrible carnicería estaba programada para realizar una eliminación selectiva y sistemática del enemigo, un auténtico plan de “crímenes de guerra y delitos de lesa humanidad”.

Lo ocurrido sobrepasa y desborda la capacidad de síntesis de cualquier historiador y de cualquier mente humana. Franco planeó una matanza a sangre fría, al estilo de la Solución Final nazi contra la comunidad judía, y programó su ocultación con total impunidad. Nunca se conocerán las cifras exactas porque el franquismo empleó todos los métodos posibles para borrar la huella de sus crímenes mediante la desaparición física, documental, histórica, la aniquilación de la memoria de lo ocurrido. Solo se inscribió un tercio de la matanza, el resto quedó desaparecido. El régimen franquista llegó a prohibir el luto a los familiares que estaban obligados a esconder su tragedia para poder sobrevivir.

En su avance por numerosas comarcas rurales andaluzas, las tropas rebeldes procedieron a la *brutal aniquilación* de numerosos integrantes de las clases medias reformistas o sectores populares izquierdistas, una represión selectiva contra los dirigentes de los sindicatos, partidos de izquierda, difusores de ideales democráticos y republicanos, jornaleros y campesinos izquierdistas. Los franquistas persiguieron, encarcelaron, ejecutaron masivamente a enemigos políticos mediante la implantación de una situación de auténtico terror, para borrar definitivamente toda idea encaminada a la recuperación o reconstrucción de un modelo de convivencia política de carácter democrático.

En poblaciones de gran envergadura, tales como Baena, Bujalance, Castro del Río, Peñarroya, Baena, Pedroches, Fuenteobejuna o Pozoblanco los tribunales y juzgados militares ordenaron miles de fusilamientos. Como consecuencia, en la provincia hay mas de 90 fosas comunes, muchas clandestinas como las descubiertas en Aguilar de la Frontera, otras en los municipios de Baena, Belmez, Lucena, Villafranca, Torrecampo, Pedro Abad, Espiel, Doña Mencía, Peñarroya, El Carpio, Bujalance, Santaella, Puente Genil, Villanueva. En la Córdoba rural, la virulencia de los consejos de guerra prosiguió tras la victoria, y durante los años 1940-41 se liquidaron a muchos republicanos políticamente significados. El nuevo Estado franquista continuó reprimiendo mediante cárceles, campos de concentración, tribunales especiales, requisos, humillaciones, nuevas ejecuciones. Eliminados los elementos más ‘indeseables’, la dictadura y sus hombres se centrarían en doblegar las esperanzas y destinos de los vencidos.

Entre las víctimas más olvidadas, aquellos niños a los que les arrebataron sus seres queridos, su infancia, sus derechos. Es la otra cara del genocidio franquista. El sufrimiento, la marginación, la represión y el terror con el que tuvieron que vivir a lo largo de 40 años los hijos y familias de los asesinados, desaparecidos y perseguidos, el miedo con el que crecieron, su lucha por la supervivencia en una dictadura en la que vivían amenazados, obligados a guardar silencio, a esconder sus historias, a no manifestar dolor, ni pena. Familias siempre marcadas durante los 40 años del franquismo, y después de otros 40 de democracia aún no se les ha reconocido como víctimas de las atrocidades más horribles. No se podía llorar a los muertos, no se podía hablar de ello, el miedo lo invadía todo, hay personas que siguen traumatizadas sin que se les haya hecho justicia ni curado sus heridas. En España existen “víctimas del terrorismo de primera, con todos los reconocimientos, y víctimas del franquismo, de segunda, a las que nadie escucha”.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 May 2019)

*EL espantoso GENOCIDIO cordobés, cerca de 12.000 REPUBLICANOS fueron ASESINADOS por los franquistas. Parte 2, LAS FOSAS COMUNES*

En la provincia de Córdoba hay más de 100 fosas comunes, la mayoría sin exhumar, resumido en una cifra: 11.581, el brutal e incompleto número de Republicanos asesinados durante la represión franquista, según la obra “1936. El genocidio franquista en Córdoba” del historiador Francisco Moreno Gómez. La mayoría de las víctimas no tienen nombre. Fueron enterradas sin identificar y sus familiares murieron o se exiliaron. Miles de personas fueron encarceladas en la antigua prisión de Córdoba, en el Alcázar de los Reyes Cristianos, que se hallaba abarrotada y todos los días había una renovación de presos, pero muchos no llegaron a su destino.

De los 7.000 asesinatos que los franquistas cometieron en la capital, más de 4.000 descansan en las fosas de los cementerios de Nuestra Señora de la Salud y de San Rafael. De los fusilados en sus tapias hay inscritas 3519 víctimas totales, 1685 en el Registro Civil de Córdoba y 2062 en los Libros de los Cementerios. Hay un número cercano a 3.000 Republicanos fusilados en la capital no identificados cuyo enterramiento es desconocido. En La Salud hay documentados más de 1.800 asesinados por los golpistas y otros 2.500 en San Rafael.

En Córdoba se produjo una terrorífica represión antiobrera y antirrepublicana. Las fuerzas políticas, militares y económicas sublevadas pusieron en marcha en Córdoba una espantosa y trágica represión para llevar a cabo el exterminio de Republicanos, miembros del Frente Popular, del sector laico, intelectuales liberales, afiliados a organizaciones obreras y partidos de izquierdas. Eran denunciados por esbirros, aduladores, arribistas que se ofrecían como verdugos y delatores. Los registros domiciliarios y las detenciones eran cotidianos, el pueblo vivía cercado: Se fusilaba con acusaciones, como ‘por espía’ o ‘por sospechoso’, ‘por irse con los rojos’.

Los fusilamientos se incrementaban cada día, los familiares se enteraban cuando iban a las cárceles para llevar ropa o comida. Se llevaban a cabo en las tapias de los cementerios, en el “Arroyo del Moro”, en las orillas del Guadalquivir, en Alcolea, en la carretera de Santo Domingo, en el “Cortijo del Telégrafo”, en la “Carrera del caballo”, en las inmediaciones de la Electro Mecánica, en la “Cuesta de los Visos”, en la “Cuesta de Rabanales”, en la carretera de Trasierra, en la “Cuesta de la Lancha”, en la carretera del Castillo de la Albaida, en las carreteras de Casillas o de Pedroches, en la “Cuesta del Espino”, en “Los Santos Pintados”, etc. Los fusileros, eran falangistas, derechistas, rufianes, individuos sin escrúpulos que mediante el servilismo y la adulación esperaban conseguir méritos ante las nuevas autoridades.

En las primeras semanas, los cadáveres quedaban expuestos al sol en los descampados, hasta que los propios familiares los encontraban y los retiraban tras buscarlos por los alrededores de Córdoba y por los cementerios. En las siguientes semanas los franquistas llevaban rápidamente los cadáveres a las fosas comunes. Los forenses se limitaban a certificar la “muerte violenta” de las hileras de muertos desconocidos que allí aparecían. La cifra media era de 30 o 40 asesinatos diarios, bastantes días pasaban de 100 y algunas noches más de 200. Una partida de falangistas, la “brigada del amanecer”, practicaban por la noche detenciones en masa, que acababan en fusilamientos en la mayoría de los casos.

El 8 de agosto de 1936 asesinaron al alcalde socialista, Manuel Sánchez Badajoz, al diputado *Doctor Romera* y a varios concejales. El 13 de agosto fue fusilado el capitán de la Guardia de Asalto Manuel Tarazona Anaya. El 15 le llegó el turno al Republicano doctor *Manuel Ruiz Maya*. El 16 fusilaron al librero naturista y tertuliano Rogelio Luque Díaz. La primera gran matanza se llevó a cabo el 17 con 61 anotaciones en el Registro. El 18 se superó el centenar de fusilados entre ellos el último presidente de la Diputación, José Guerra Lozano de Izquierda Republicana. Se fusiló al medico epidemiólogo *Sadí de Buen Lozano*. El 22 de Agosto se fusilaron en los cementerios de la capital a 200 Republicanos.

Tras la guerra la capital siguió soportando idéntica pesadilla de terror, si bien los fusilamientos de posguerra afectaban a procesados de la provincia, porque en la capital apenas quedaba ya nadie por fusilar después de 3 sangrientos años de guerra. El acoso y el terror se mantuvieron intensamente en los barrios obreros de Córdoba. La guardia civil, policía, y falange se encargaron de que la población continuara sojuzgada por las amenazas, la tortura, el aceite de ricino, registros, detenciones, delaciones y denuncias, persecución del estraperlo… Toda Córdoba, como cualquier pueblo, vivía en libertad vigilada.

Se han inciado en Córdoba los trabajos de exhumación en las fosas del cementerio de La Salud, en busca de los miles de represaliados. Han acudido los hijos, sobrinos y nietos, emocionados, después de décadas de silencio y de orfandad. Con la frase “Por mi padre y todos los que sufrieron” los familiares han tomado la azada y han comenzado, simbólicamente, a excavar la tierra donde ahora se buscará a sus seres queridos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 May 2019)

La durísima represión a los mineros de Río Tinto que desafiaron a Queipo de Llano

La durísima represión a los mineros de Río Tinto que desafiaron a Queipo de Llano

La fosa común de Nerva inicia un largo proceso de exhumación dónde podría albergarse entre 221 y 500 víctimas de la represión golpista. La mayoría son mineros, hombres que lucharon al inicio del golpe militar para frenar la entrada del fascismo de Queipo de Llano. Les costó demasiado caro. En 1937 ya se registraban en Nerva doscientas cuarenta y seis viudas y quinientos setenta niños huérfanos.

En la noche del 25 de agosto de 1936, el Comité provisional del ayuntamiento republicano de Nerva firmaba su redención ante las tropas militares. El historiador onubense Miguel Ángel Collado cuenta a Público como "el alcalde José Rodríguez González, huyó del pueblo junto a otras 200 personas. Eran alrededor de las dos de la madrugada del 26 de agosto".

Con la llegada de los enviados de Queipo de Llano a la Cuenca Minera de Riotinto se inició la huida de muchos de los habitantes de Nerva, hasta dejar un pueblo minero lleno de viudas, huérfanos y mujeres víctimas del terror que se avecinaba en pocas horas. Collado prosigue que la intención del alcalde "era solo que se dejara de derramar sangre" Pero Queipo de Llano no tenía esos planes para la cuenca minera de Río Tinto que dejó más de 1.500 desaparecidos, en aquellos primeros meses de guerra.

Andrés Fernández es el arqueólogo encargado de iniciar la exhumación de la fosa de Nerva, conocida como la fosa de los mineros. Este municipio de la Cuenca Minera mermó drásticamente su población en 1940. "Las evidencias de los cuerpos de la fosa (de los que se encuentran contabilizados 221 víctimas) están bastante en superficie". A menos de 20 centímetros ya hay restos. Y la cifra que se baraja puede ir incrementándose. Fernández que ya exhumaría en 2009 la fosa más grande (por número de víctimas en Málaga capital) con 2.800 cuerpos, sabe que en Nerva se encuentra la fosa con mayor número de víctimas en un entorno rural, fuera de las capitales de provincia. "Conocemos los nombres y apellidos de estos 221 víctimas pero podría haber más de 500" en las cuatro fosas que se reparten en el cementerio del municipio.

"Los mineros están equivocados y lo van a pagar"

El recuerdo de aquella entrada de cientos de falangistas, organizados en columnas resultó dantesca para muchos de los vecinos de Nerva. Collado recoge varios testimonios orales en su tesis La Guerra Civil y la represión franquista en la Cuenca Minera de Riotinto publicada en la Universidad de Huelva. "El día 26 de agosto, que era cuando entraron estos señores, veíamos a los tíos bajar por los cerros; se veían bajar abajo con unos cruces… con unos crucifijos así de grandes. Nada más entrar en Nerva y a la media hora había camiones para el cementerio".

Matías Romero Marín, recuerda los registros en cada una de las viviendas "¿Tú no has visto las películas? Lo mismo que en las películas corriendo en esta casa, ahora a otra, saboteando las casas viendo si alguien pasaba para matarlo… todas esas cosas… ".

Miguel Ángel Collado relata las conversaciones de aquellos huérfanos con los falangistas establecidos en Nerva, creando entre los vecinos un verdadero clima de miedo. "Niño ¿tu padre es de derechas o de izquierdas?" No entendía de eso, pero le espeté inocentemente sin saber, "mi padre es minero-agricultor y trabaja para La Compañía (…) luego le solté "mi tío Benito y mi primo Antonio están en la cárcel". Los soldados replicarían en voz alta, "los mineros están equivocados y lo van a pagar. ¡Aquí no va a quedar ni uno!". Iban por cada calle de Nerva gritando "¿Dónde están los comunistas?, ¿Dónde se esconden los republicanos?" amenazando con matarlos a todos y disparando al aire.

Inmediatamente después de quedar constituida el primer ayuntamiento de la Nerva "reconquistada", se vivió uno de los momentos más macabros que se recuerda de aquellos días. Collado cuenta a Público como "mientras la cárcel se volvía a llenar", uno de aquellos falangistas dio con un músico local y le instó a "presentarse con todos los intérpretes que consiguiese encontrar bajo amenaza de fusilamiento". Fueron obligados a festejar, a tocar partituras patrióticas ante el recuerdo imborrable de tantos familiares huidos o asesinados aquellos mismos días.

La tierra ácida dificultará la identificación de los restos

La desaparecida Dirección General de Memoria Democrática del gobierno andaluz no ha pospuesto el acuerdo de intervención en la fosa de Nerva, con fondos de la Diputación de Huelva y el ayuntamiento del municipio minero. El 2 de agosto de 2018 se firmaría el acuerdo con el entonces consejero de Memoria Democrática, Manuel Jiménez Barrios, y el presidente de la Diputación, Ignacio Caraballo.

El arqueólogo Fernández ya está al pie de la fosa y desvela que las actuaciones se podrán alargar hasta "después de verano". Los trabajos de delimitación se han concretado cuatro fosas dentro del cementerio de Nerva. "Tres se ubican en la zona izquierda del camposanto. La primera está en la zona derecha donde podrían albergarse entre 30 y 50 cuerpos".

La tierra roja de la cuenca, y su fuerte acidez podrían evidenciar restos muy deteriorados para unas futuras pruebas de ADN. "Ya nos ha ocurrido en otros municipios cercanos en Zalamea la Real o el Madroño, donde están descompuestos por la geología de la cuenca minera que hacer aún más difícil la identificación.

Las actuaciones de indagación, localización y delimitación se desarrollarán en una superficie de cien metros cuadrados, donde las fosas se presentan con una media de dos metros de anchura y con longitudes diversas que van desde los cuatro a los veinte metros.

"A mi tío lo mataron por error y este años hemos conocido que está en la fosa de Nerva"

Los familiares se van poco a poco personando y dando señas del paradero de los suyos, como le ha ocurrido desde Barcelona a Flor Calzada. Hasta el pasado año, no logró dar con el acta de defunción de su tío Ramón Herrada Domínguez, donde se evidencia su enterramiento "en el centenario de Nerva". Su madre Antonia estuvo toda la vida pensando que su hermano había desaparecido, sin dejar rastro.

Ramón es el único tío que Flor tiene enterrado en la fosa de Nerva, del único que no conserva fotografías. "Era el más mayor de todos y lo quitaron de en medio por error". Con esa frialdad lo comunicó a su familia uno de aquellos falangistas. Y así lo testimonia Flor no solo a Público, también en el acta notarial que le entregaron tras prestar declaración en la querella argentina en el año 2013. "En los primeros días de las entrada de las tropas nacionales, mi tío Ramón fue sacado de su casa y nunca más se supo de él". Tenía tan solo 41 años y no pertenecía a ningún partido político. "Lo confundieron con mi tío Enrique" que estaba escondida en la casa de su madre esperando y había sido un militar afiliado a la CNT "Dijeron, este es un Herrada y se llevaron por equivocación al hermano mayor".

El hermano de Ramón, Enrique Herrada Domínguez también fue fusilado. Según cuenta Flor "fue detenido el 28 de agosto de 1938". Acusado de "rebelión saqueo y asesinato" fue condenado a muerte y fusilado el 17 de abril de 1939 en el cementerio de la soledad de Huelva capital.

Flor nunca dejó atrás el fuerte legado que su madre le había dejado. Y se presentó a la petición de la querella argentina para tomar declaración sobre su historia familiar. "Lo más duro para mi madre fue ver como cada noche iban a buscar a mi tío Enrique, que estuvo meses escondido bajo la amenaza diaria de aquellos falangistas". Día y noche. "Mi madre me hablaba siempre de cómo Enrique decidió salir de la casa, donde estaba escondido en el tejado para no poner en peligro a los suyos".

Flor logró dar con el acta de defunción de su tío Ramón en 2018 . Ya había encontrado el nombre de su tío en un registro, elaborado por el historiador Francisco Espinosa. "Gracias a las peticiones hechas con la diputación pude tener este documento". En el reza como Ramón Herrada fue registrado el 29 de noviembre de 1939. Su fallecimiento se produciría pocas semanas después de la entrada de los militares, el 20 de septiembre de 1936. "Se testimonia que la profesión de Ramón es jornalero pero mi tío era trabajador de la mina, como tantos otros" La certificación habla de que, tras su muerte, había dejado dos hijos, Modesta de 15 años y Ramón de 10, además de su viuda.

La realidad de aquellas mujeres sin recursos y huérfanos fue tan evidente que incluso las autoridades locales de la Nerva franquista pidieron ayuda para su supervivencia el 14 de febrero de 1937. El acta del ayuntamiento contabiliza "como consecuencia de los últimos sucesos" (haciendo referencia a los fusilamientos), a doscientas cuarenta y seis viudas pobres, con quinientos setenta niños huérfanos de padre. Se documentaban un total bastante superior a "dos mil personas", sin recursos para su subsistencia.

Flor recuerda a sus primas, las hijas de Ramón, aquellas huérfanas que tuvieron que salir adelante apenas con lo puesto y como su madre hizo todo lo posible para no perder el contacto con aquellas sobrinas. "Ojala mi tío Ramón esté en esa fosa. Se lo debemos a mi madre, a todas las víctimas y a la memoria", concluye Flor a Público. "Solo espera que ni los partidos de ultraderecha en Andalucía ni la paralización de los últimos gobiernos de izquierda entorpezcan más las actuaciones en fosas comunes de la represión franquista. "Ya basta de frenar la recuperación de los nuestros. Esto es por dignidad", finaliza.


----------



## zapatitos (26 May 2019)

Según esa fuente en Madrid cada Cheka ejecutaría a 46 personas, en tres años sale a poco más de una ejecución al mes por Cheka, hasta el Jack el Destripador mataría a más gente él solito que esos tíos.

Saludos.


----------



## klopec (26 May 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> La durísima represión a los mineros de Río Tinto que desafiaron a Queipo de Llano



*Fiasco en la fosa común más grande en zona rural*

*Nerva*, un pequeño municipio onubense de unos *5.000 habitantes* enclavado en la cuenca minera de Riotinto, vivió una *represión brutal en los primeros días de la guerra civil*. Guardaba hasta ahora un espeluznante secreto a voces enterrado ominosamente nada más entrar en el cementerio municipal. Una *enorme fosa común* situada a ambos lados de la entrada principal del recinto funerario, de unos 200 metros cuadrados de extensión, situaba este enclave, según la propia Junta de Andalucía, como la *mayor fosa común en zona rural*, de Andalucía y posiblemente de toda España, de represaliados por el franquismo en la guerra civil. Pero los primeros trabajos de campo ya finalizados han constatado un *fiasco totalmente inesperado por las autoridades* ahora que concluye la primera fase de localización y delimitación de posibles víctimas, según han constatado a _Diario16_ fuentes próximas a los trabajos de excavación. *Sí se han hallado cuerpos con episodios violentos y munición*, pero nada indica que la cantidad de represaliados se acerque ni de lejos a los 1.500 estimados inicialmente. 
*...*​La realidad de la *primera aproximación arqueológica* ha resultado ser bien distinta a lo que la historia venía contando. Según fuentes cercanas a los trabajos de localización y delimitación arqueológica consultadas por _Diario16_, en una de las dos enormes fosas no se han hallado restos humanos con signos de violencia, y en la otra sí han aparecido cuerpos amontonados a escasos 35 centímetros de la superficie, con *evidentes y contundentes signos de episodios violentos y munición*. Pero nada hace pensar que estemos ante una cantidad que se aproxime no ya a 1.500 víctimas sino tan siquiera a 400, como algunos trabajos historiográficos habían apuntado hasta ahora. 

Es más, *probablemente murieron más personas en Nerva en 1941, el denominado “año del hambre”, de inanición* y dolencias asociadas a las penurias del momento que de ejecuciones sumarísimas al comienzo de la guerra civil como se preveía en un comienzo. Alfredo Moreno Bolaños, que está preparando un exhaustivo trabajo sobre la represión franquista en la cuenca minera onubense, constata que *aquel cruel 1941 fallecieron en Nerva 843 personas* en una población que al comienzo de la guerra superaba los 17.000 habitantes. Muchos de ellos murieron de hambre. “¿Se usó para su enterramiento una fosa común? No se sabe porque se cambiaron de ubicación los enterramientos en aquellos años”, explica a este diario. 

Fiasco en la fosa común más grande en zona rural - Diario16


----------



## klopec (26 May 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *EL espantoso GENOCIDIO cordobés, cerca de 12.000 REPUBLICANOS fueron ASESINADOS por los franquistas. Parte 2, LAS FOSAS COMUNES*




*Localizados 55 cadáveres y exhumados 47 en la primera fosa común excavada en La Salud*

_Los investigadores han identificado ya a tres mujeres entre los fusilados_.


*CORDÓPOLIS | 25/02/2.019 11:41*

Los trabajos en la fosa común del cementerio de La Salud han localizado ya un total de 55 cadáveres, de los que 47 han sido exhumados, según ha informado a través de una nota de prensa el equipo que trabaja para la recuperación de los restos de los fusilados por el franquismo en Córdoba.

*En total se han localizado 55 sujetos ( exhumados 47 ), de los cuales un 34,54% corresponde a personas represaliadas* en base a documentación, episodios violentos y contexto. Del total de evidencias de personas represaliadas se han recuperado los restos de tres mujeres, 15 sujetos masculinos y uno de sexo indeterminado.

Los trabajos documentales previos y los efectuados con anterioridad por Rafael Espino Navarro han sido esenciales para identificar nombres y ubicaciones de víctimas en el cuadro de San Ramón, al igual que en otros no intervenidos.

Los trabajos parten del conocimiento previo de zonas prescritas, no atadas por derechos legales de los descendientes y sometidas por tanto al Reglamento estatal de Policía Sanitaria Mortuoria ( decreto 2263/1.974 ), al Reglamento de Policía Sanitaria Mortuoria de Andalucía ( decreto 95/2001 de 3 de abril ) y a las disposiciones de la administración local en esta materia, como suele ocurrir en tantos cementerios.

La comunicación de la prescripción se hace llegar al equipo técnico y sólo desde este momento se inician los trabajos de campo. Todos los restos que pertenecen con claridad a personas no asesinadas se gestionan bajo las disposiciones legales de policía mortuoria

Localizados 55 cadáveres y exhumados 47 en la primera fosa común excavada en La Salud | CORDÓPOLIS, el Diario Digital de Córdoba


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 May 2019)

*REPRESIÓN franquista contra los REPUBLICANOS de Iznájar durante la guerra de España*

El 19 de julio de 1936 la sublevación militar capitaneada por el sargento de la guardia civil Jerónimo Rivero Sánchez triunfó en Iznajar. Las detenciones y los fusilamientos se iniciaron con rapidez. Falangistas y guardias civiles de Rute colaboraron en tareas represivas en Iznájar. No hubo guerra, a un lado estaban los golpistas, militares, guardias civiles, falangistas, que realizaban incursiones en las que de forma indiscriminada quemaban, violaban y mataban, y en el otro lado, como víctima una población civil indefensa. Fue un típico ejemplo de barbarie colonial, una cruel represión injustificable, ciega, movida por la crueldad y el desprecio a la vida, con la aplicación de una violencia extrema y castigos ejemplares.

El siguiente *listado de víctimas* procede del *blog de Arcángel Bedmar*: En un censo de 12.345 habitantes en 1940, hubo 75 fusilados en guerra, 3 fusilados en posguerra, 4 muertos en posguerra en las cárceles…

Fusilados de Iznájar y sus aldeas en 1936-1937 según el Registro Civil, especificando edad, otros datos y lugar del asesinato: *Francisco Aguilera Ramírez*, 36, labrador, Las Lobas. – *Diego Ayora Sánchez*, 47, Córdoba. – *Rafael Cano Tenllado*, 48. – *Antonio Castellano Granados*, 50, ahorcado en la cárcel. – *José Cobo Molero* 42. – *Vicente González Ortiz*, 21, Ventorros de Balerma. – *Alfonso González Ruiz*, 38. – *Francisco Guerrero Cabello*, 38, finca Alarconas. – *Vicente Gutiérrez Ortiz*, 48. – *Juan Herrero Cobo*, 31. – *Juan Hinojosa Sánchez*, 34, Encinas Reales. – *Francisco Llamas Padilla*, 20 años. – *Zacarías López Serrano*, 34, El Higueral. – *Timoteo Ortega Escamilla*, 42. – *Leoncio Otero Perea*, 50, ahorcado en la cárcel. – *Francisco Páez Valverde*, 45. – *Domingo Pavón Bueno*, 52. – *Juan Porras Jiménez*, 36. – *Antonio Rabasco Ortega*, 40. – *Pedro Rama Lobato*, 33. – *Diego Rey Martos*, 44 años, El Tomillar. – *Antonio Rey Martos*, 45, El Tomillar. – *Isidoro Rodríguez Velasco*. – *José Ruiz Aguilera*, 28. – *Vicente Sánchez Fuentes*, 42.

Fusilados de Iznájar y sus aldeas en 1936 y 1937 no inscritos en el Registro Civil: *Andrés Aguilera Arévalo*. – *Felix Aguilera Arévalo*. – *Juan Aguilera Puerto*, Ventorros de Balerma. – *Antonio Conde Lucena*, camino de la fábrica eléctrica. – *Manuel Escamilla Caballero*, 24 años, panadero, Córdoba. – *Francisco González Caballero*, hermano del alcalde, Ventorros de Balerma. – *Antonio Granados Ginés*, Encinas Reales. – *Francisco Guerrero*, guardia rural jubilado, Las Laderas. – *Antonio Hinojosa Pacheco*, camino de la fábrica eléctrica. – *Antonio Hinojosa Sánchez*, El Camal. – *Juan Hinojosa Sánchez*, El Camal. – “*Jeromo*”. – *Juan Higinio*. – *Francisco Lobato Morente*. – *Antonio Llamas Hidalgo*, Encinas Reales. – *Martos*. – *Modesto*, fusilado junto a *Currito* en el cortijo Los Cinarrales. – *Antonio Montero*, Las Huertas de la Granja. – *Juan Muñoz Rosales*. – *Francisco Muñoz Rosales*. – *Mariano Ojeda*, Las Huertas de la Granja. – *Antonio Ortega Arrebola*, Córdoba. – J*uan José Ortega Baena*, 36 años, hortelano. – *Antonio Ortega Sánchez*. – *Fernando Osuna Caballero*, Encinas Reales. – *Juan Pacheco Pacheco*, La Loma. – *Juan Porras Jiménez*, 36 años. – *Alfonso Rabasco Ortega*, 36. – *Antonio Roldán Rodríguez*, 27, albañil, cárcel de Córdoba. – *Antonio Romero Ariza*, Córdoba. – *José Ropero García*. – *Francisco Rubio Delgado*, Villanueva de Tapia. – *Juan Rubio Hoyo*, Ventorros de Balerma. – *Felipe Ruiz Caballero*, 18. – *Francisco Ruiz Caballero*, casado, 3 hijos. – *Francisco Sánchez Herrero*, arroyo La Gata. – *Juan Tejero*, Las Huertas de la Granja. – *Adolfo Torrubia Cruz*, empleado municipal, Encinas Reales. – *Tres* cadáveres sin identificar en Encinas Reales.

Vecinos “desaparecidos”, casi con total seguridad fusilados: *José Delgado Moreno*, socialista, conducido a Córdoba de donde no regresó – *Josefa Fernández Pino*, presentada y desaparecida. – *Isabel Moreno Delgado*, comunista. – *Francisco Muñoz Rosales*. – *Cayetano Ruiz Terrón*, se presentó y desapareció. 

Fusilados en Córdoba según en Registro Civil. En 1936-1937: *Teodoro Arévalo Ruiz*, 34 años, jornalero. – *Cristóbal Morales Escamilla*, 27. – *Juan José Ortega Sánchez*, 50. En 1940-1944: *Juan Aguilera Ruiz*, 40, jornalero. – *Eusebio Gámez Guzmán*, 32, jornalero. – *Antonio Zamora Espinar*, 32.

Muertos en cárceles en posguerra: *Santiago Expósito Terrón*, 39, campo de Las Arenas (La Algaba, Sevilla). – *Antonio Ortega Baena*, 27, jornalero, prisión Provincial de Córdoba. – *Cristóbal Pacheco Lopera*, 29, jornalero, prisión habilitada de Córdoba. – *Jacinto Sánchez Campillo*, 33, agricultor, prisión Provincial de Córdoba. – *Francisco Hinojosa Zamora*, 27 años, campo nazi de Gusen, Mauthausen.

Los partidarios de “no remover el pasado” deberían reflexionar sobre el enorme daño que causa al conocimiento histórico el “olvido” de las cuestiones relativas a la investigación de la violencia durante la guerra civil y la posguerra.


----------



## fredesvindo (26 May 2019)

23- *Sor Joaquina Rey Aguirre*
24- *Sor Victoria Arregui Guinea*

Al llegar la persecución de 1936, fue dispersada la Comunidad de Beneficencia de Valencia. Ella se refugió con Sor Victoria en el pueblo cercano de Foyos, en la casa familiar de una Hermana. Allí fueron localizadas y apresadas. Llevadas ella y Sor Victoria a la sede del Comité comunista, fueron sentenciadas a muerte por su condición religiosa, juntamente con dos sacerdotes que habían celebrado la Eucaristía clandestinamente en su refugio, D. José Ruiz y D. Antonio Bueno. Sor Joaquina se defendió con argumentos sólidos antes de aceptar la condena a muerte sin cargos ni juicio previo. Y antes de ser fusilada en la tapia del cementerio de Gilet, arrebató con viveza el arma al verdugo que intentó violarla antes de disparar. Entonces uno de los sacerdotes compañero de martirio, D. José Ruiz, le dijo que no perdiera la ocasión de entrar triunfante en el Cielo. Reflexionó, entregó el arma y pidió perdón públicamente por su cobardía. Seguidamente pidió la absolución a D. José, ofreció el perdón a sus perseguidores y aceptó los tiros de muerte mientras gritaba juanto a Sor Victoria: "_Viva Cristo Rey"_. Era el 29 de octubre de 1936, al amanecer.


----------



## klopec (26 May 2019)

*Empar Salvador y el increíble caso de las fosas de Valencia I PARTE*



Vivimos en un país donde Enric Marco, presidente de la principal asociación española de deportados y que en 2.001 recibió la Cruz de Sant Jordi, contó durante años su experiencia en los campos nazis. Donde Antonio Pastor, premio medalla de Granada en 2.002 y protagonista de un programa de Canal Sur TV, hablaba allá por donde iba de su paso por Mauthausen. Y donde una periodista que quiso estar en la onda de la memoria histórica dejó constancia escrita para siempre de la vida heroica de Juan Gila Boza, un comunista infiltrado en Falange. Sin embargo y para desgracia de todos ellos, surgieron aguafiestas que demostraron que Marco y Pastor no habían pisado un campo de concentración en su vida y que Gila Boza no era lo que decía ser sino lo contrario: un falangista infiltrado en el PCE, además de un delator.

Se trataría de los excesos propios de un país en el que durante décadas reinaron el silencio y el olvido. Un país donde gracias al estado de sus archivos y a las carencias en la investigación unos han podido ocultar su pasado y otros pasar por lo que no fueron. Todos ellos deben agradecérselo a aquella modélica transición en la que un Martín Villa pudo ordenar la destrucción de los llamados archivos del Movimiento ( los expedientes personales de Falange, por ejemplo ) como medida complementaria a la amnistía que borró lo más negro del _régimen anterior_. Cosa lógica: si se borraba el pasado, ¿ para qué dejar los papeles con los historiales de todos los que sirvieron al fascismo? Así que las gracias deben ir al modelo de transición y también a los catorce años del PSOE, partido que cuando llega al poder ya ha dicho su _adiós a todo eso_ y para el que todo lo relacionado con la guerra civil, como dijo uno de su dirigentes, no era más que _pura arqueología_.

Sin embargo, la investigación histórica desde los ochenta y el movimiento en pro de la memoria desde fines de los noventa han dado un vuelco a la situación. Pero ni siquiera aquí, como era previsible, nos hemos librado de los falsarios y los demagogos. De modo que por un lado tenemos a los que por sistema siguen no negando pero sí minimizando lo que les interesa y por otro a los que todo exageran. De ahí que unos reduzcan las consecuencias de la matanza de Badajoz a unos centenares de víctimas y otros lleguen a hablar de miles de personas asesinadas. Curiosamente ambos parten de lo mismo: de un cierto fondo de verdad – dado cómo nos han llegado los archivos el estado de la cuestión da pie a cualquier cosa – que luego distorsionan o falsean a capricho. Pues bien, aquí es donde encaja nuestra protagonista, Empar Salvador, presidenta del Fòrum per la Memória de Valencia.



*Las mayores fosas comunes de Europa*



*La cosa empezó hace unos años, a comienzos de 2.006, con el “descubrimiento” de unas grandes fosas en el cementerio de esa ciudad*. Según parece la presidenta del Fòrum estuvo convencida durante un tiempo de que los franquistas habían ocultado a sus víctimas en el interior de alguna de las montañas que rodean a Valencia, pero finalmente cayó en la cuenta de que el mejor lugar para que un muerto pase desapercibido es entre los demás muertos. De ahí la feliz idea de buscar en el archivo del cementerio y de ahí el hallazgo de los libros de Fosa Común: estábamos ante la más grande ocultación de la represión franquista. ¿ Qué eran las miles de víctimas de Andalucía o Extremadura comparado con _lo de Valencia_ ? Nada. Además, según estos investigadores del Fòrum, al contrario que en esas u otras zonas del país, en Valencia el franquismo había querido dejar constancia de sus víctimas y las había detallado de manera minuciosa en libros que el Fòrum había descubierto sagazmente. El resultado: la matanza del siglo y las mayores fosas comunes de Europa.

Y el despiste reinante es tal que personas de respetable trayectoria y de probada inteligencia no sólo creyeron el disparate sino que se dispusieron a avalarlo dándole de esta forma más credibilidad. Fue así como a mediados de 2.006 una serie de entidades valencianas como Acció Cultural del País Valencià, la Fundación Cultura de Pau y el propio Fòrum promovieron la creación de una Comisión de Verdad que elaborara un informe sobre las fosas de Valencia. La idea era que para comienzos de 2.007 ya estuvieran constituidos los diversos grupos que formarían la comisión ( personalidades nacionales e internacionales, juristas, historiadores, representantes de instituciones, etc. ). Sin embargo esta iniciativa no cuajó.

Ya entonces se oyeron voces que advertían que algo no iba bien, que existía una investigación previa de 1.993, de Vicent Gabarda, que mostraba otra realidad, *que lo que habían “descubierto” los del Fòrum no eran las víctimas de la represión franquista sino las personas, desde fetos a ancianos, ingresadas en Fosa Común, una sección existente en todos los cementerios españoles, entre 1.939 y 1.945, es decir, en los años del hambre y de la negra posguerra*. Esa es la razón de que los encontraran a todos inscritos en los propios libros del cementerio. Esto era lo habitual en los casos procedentes de sentencia de consejo de guerra, que pasaban igualmente al registro civil, pero era absolutamente inusual en lo que se refiere a la represión realizada mediante lo que los golpistas llamaron “_aplicación del bando de guerra_”, es decir, sin más trámite que la decisión militar. *Pero el disparate de “las mayores fosas comunes de Europa” resultaba poderoso y creíble, y además tenía a su favor el hecho de que Valencia era un feudo del PP, partido opuesto frontalmente a todo lo que huela a memoria histórica*.

Después de esto nos hemos ido enterando de que, pese a todo, Empar Salvador, además de recibir varios premios y una subvención de Vice - presidencia de Gobierno, era invitada a los más diversos foros dentro y fuera de España. El despropósito ha llegado incluso al Reina Sofía, donde se inauguró recientemente una exposición de una artista valenciana, Virginia Villaplana, quien, asesorada por el Fòrum, se había decidido a _Narrar la historia_ de las fosas del cementerio de Valencia. Recientemente Empar Salvador ha pasado por Argentina, donde ha dejado una clase magistral sobre la reciente historia española. Naturalmente la entrevista que allí le ha hecho una cadena de televisión no ha dejado de circular por Internet y aparece en la página Web del Fòrum. Detengámonos en ella para ver qué dice.



Represión franquista en Valladolid


----------



## klopec (26 May 2019)

*La entrevista ( PARTE II )*



En pocos minutos Empar Salvador, a la que se describe como “_luchadora e investigadora_”, nos dice que en 1.931 España, a excepción de Cataluña, era un país feudal, pero que en cinco años la República lo colocó en la vanguardia de Europa. Para demostrarlo, en un _tótum revolútum_, menciona leyes como las de sanidad, divorcio, aborto, colectivizaciones de tierra, educación, reforma industrial, militar, etc. Naturalmente el entrevistador, que no tiene idea de nada, no pregunta ni plantea duda alguna. Sólo así se explica la tranquilidad con que la presidenta del Fòrum va soltando sin parpadear esa sarta de inventos, barbaridades y lugares comunes.

Pero lo peor llega después, cuando explica las consecuencias del golpe militar. Es aquí donde brillan sus conocimientos. *Por ella nos enteramos de que “no hay pueblo en España donde no hubiera un campo de concentración”, de que a consecuencia de los trabajos forzados murieron “*_*miles y miles y miles de presos” o, por ejemplo, de que “solo en el Valle de los Caídos se calcula que murieron 24.000 presos”. El hecho de que en la mencionada obra, a lo largo de los 18 años que tardó en construirse, llegasen a trabajar algo menos de veinte mil personas y que, según quienes lo han investigado, caso de Daniel Sueiro, las víctimas mortales no lleguen a veinte resulta irrelevante para E. Salvador.*

Tampoco se le escapa, como no podía ser menos estando en Argentina, el “inmensísimo negocio del secuestro, robo y venta de niños” que hubo durante el franquismo. Aquí ha debido guiarse por la intuición o quién sabe si por investigaciones propias, ya que sobre el asunto de los niños robados es muy poco lo que se sabe aún, por la sencilla razón de que no hay apenas documentación y solo los testimonios orales han permitido atisbar el problema. Así que ignoramos qué fuentes han permitido a Empar Salvador hablar del “inmensísimo negocio”. Ya sabemos que la ignorancia es muy osada y que la prudencia suele ir de la mano del conocimiento, como han demostrado quienes han investigado estos hechos, caso de Ricard Vinyes ( historiador ), Montse Armengou y Ricard Belis ( periodistas ) o Francisco González de Tena ( sociólogo ).

_Pero, sobre todo, la presidenta del Fòrum de Valencia destaca en la entrevista su hallazgo: los libros de Fosa Común del cementerio de Valencia. Así fue – dice – como “*todo esto me lleva a descubrir seis inmensas fosas en el cementerio general de Valencia” que ocupan más de cuarenta mil metros. Para ella no tenía duda: los franquistas estaban tan seguros de lo que estaban haciendo que dejaron a la vista todos sus crímenes. Y nada de tres o cuatro mil como en cualquier ciudad similar sino por todo lo alto : ¡ 26.300 en seis años ( 1.939 - 1.945 ) ! Y por si hubiera alguna duda aclara que el político italiano Francesco Cossiga, toda una autoridad en la materia, las ha descrito como “las más grandes de la historia europea del siglo XX”.*



El hecho de que el historiador Vicent Gabarda haya establecido que sólo una mínima parte de esas personas ( menos de cuatrocientas ) puedan entrar en la categoría de represaliadas y que el grueso de la represión se efectuó en Paterna, también resulta irrelevante para la presidenta del Fòrum. Así mismo la constatación, comprobable en todos los cementerios importantes, de que los restos inhumados en fosa común pasaban al osario general periódicamente y que, por tanto, los que hay en las fosas no tienen relación alguna con la posguerra, también es irrelevante.

Estamos ante esas “_mentiras convincentes_” sobre las que escribió Julián Casanova hace unos años en referencia a Moa y Cía., sólo que en este caso por la otra banda. Unos ajustan el pasado a las necesidades del presente y reducen y minimizan los excesos franquistas; otros hacen otro tanto y los multiplican por cinco. Sin duda, hubiera sido muy interesante un trabajo sobre la situación demográfica de la posguerra en Valencia, pero lo que no tiene sentido es presentar como fruto de la represión franquista lo que en realidad fue consecuencia de la situación en que quedó sumida la población tras la guerra. Cualquier investigador de la represión sabe que esa cifra de Valencia es una barbaridad y que un estudio de la cuestión tiene la obligación de diferenciar a las víctimas: asesinatos, sentencias de muertes, hambre, suicidios, accidentes, etc.

A comienzos de los años 80 investigué los libros del cementerio de San Fernando de Sevilla y me impresionaron los dos gruesos tomos de fosa común. De haber seguido el “_método_” de E. Salvador / Fòrum de Valencia hubiera llegado a la conclusión de que, entre 1.936 y 1.945, la represión franquista acabó en la capital andaluza con 15.526 personas, que fueron las que ingresaron en fosa común durante esos años. La cifra sin duda hubiera colmado los peores presagios sobre la crueldad de Queipo. Sin embargo, el estudio a fondo de la cuestión y la consulta de investigaciones que ya existían entonces sobre Cataluña y Andalucía me permitieron afinar más y concluir que entre julio de 1.936 y febrero de 1.937 ingresaron en fosa común 3.028 personas asesinadas. Evidentemente las víctimas posteriores, al proceder en su mayoría de sentencias dictadas por consejo de guerra, no planteaban problema alguno a la investigación, ya que sus nombres aparecían tanto en el registro civil como en el cementerio.

Pero Valencia no sólo ha ganado a todas las demás ciudades españolas en represión franquista – para la señora Salvador todo lo que no supere la cifra de veinte mil es _pecata minuta_ – sino que además ahora nos enteramos por la mencionada entrevista de que fue “_la última ciudad que cae, la que más resiste al franquismo_”. Debe haber olvidado que las últimas ciudades en caer, dentro de lo que los franquistas consideraron un paseo militar, fueron Alicante, Cartagena y Murcia. *Salvador acaba hablando de “cientos de miles de desaparecidos” de los que, según ella, se han logrado documentar 156.000. ¿ De dónde saca esta cantidad ? Es fácil. De añadir a los 130.000 que efectivamente sí están documentados, incluidos los 3.128 de Valencia, sus 26.000.*

En cualquier circunstancia normal las ocurrencias de Empar Salvador no saldrían de su círculo habitual. La existencia de un caso tan escandaloso como éste requiere que nos preguntemos sus causas y cómo es posible que persista. Desde luego juegan a su favor los vientos pro memoria que en España soplan desde fines de los 90. Nadie puede controlar que en un momento de investigación y recuerdo de un pasado duro y oculto se cuelen todo tipo de gente, sobre todo a partir del momento en que a la historia se sumó la memoria. Curiosamente para esa fecha indicada ya estaba investigada la represión en Valencia, tanto la que tuvo lugar tras el fracaso del golpe militar como la que vino con la ocupación en marzo de 1.939. La de Gabarda, "_Els afusellaments al País Valencià_", de 1.993, basada en los registros civiles, se trataba de una investigación guiada por el rigor y los métodos de la historia. Por el contrario "_El genocidi franquista a València_", el libro del Fòrum y de Salvador, de 2.009, carece de rigor o método alguno – salvo el de copiar todos los registros de los libros de Fosa Común sin más tratamiento – y entra dentro de lo que podríamos llamar el estilo “_guía telefónica_”. Podrán añadirse algunas decenas de nombres al listado de Gabarda pero la clave está ahí.

Sólo las críticas han obligado al Fòrum a reconocer que dentro de los 26.300 – cifra que en algún momento pasó a 24.500 – había varios grupos, que detallan de la manera siguiente :


* Represaliados* del franquismo : ( ejecutados extrajudicialmente, asesinados por palizas y torturas y muertos por hambre, sed, frío, epidemias y enfermedades no asistidas en las cárceles y otros lugares de detención ).
*Víctimas* del franquismo muertas por hambre, frío, malos tratos, epidemias y enfermedades no asistidas debido a las miserables condiciones de vida que el franquismo impuso a la población.
*Personas* en situación extrema de necesidad a las que sus familias no pudieron pagarles un entierro digno.
*Indocumentados* muertos en circunstancias no conocidas y explicadas, también enterrados en las Fosas.

Pero poco debió arreglar esto cuando, a comienzos de este año 2010, la Federación Nacional de Foros por la Memoria, presidida por José María Pedreño, *decidió dejar fuera al Fòrum per la Memòria del País Valencià por motivos de orden interno y por “la falta de rigor en su investigación de las fosas de Valencia”, cuestionada por diversos historiadores entre los que se mencionaba a Vicent Gabarda y Ricard Camil*.

Represión franquista en Valladolid


----------



## klopec (26 May 2019)

*Entre la credulidad y la ignorancia ( PARTE III )*



Pero en cualquier caso, ¿ de qué hablamos ? Parece que todo este despropósito no tiene otro origen que el profundo desconocimiento de la materia que se investigaba y un evidente deseo no solo de protagonismo sino de llamar la atención con cifras espectaculares, tendencia esta que cuenta con un enorme arraigo entre nosotros y que una y otra vez conduce al absurdo de que, dado que la investigación no las suele confirmar, producen frustración entre los afines y regocijo en los contrarios, que aprovechan para negar o restar importancia a la represión franquista. Es un fenómeno este que conocemos bien los que hemos investigado las consecuencias del golpe militar.

Supongo que todo esto entra dentro de los excesos que inevitablemente conlleva un proceso como el que se vive en España desde finales de los 90. Alguien los podría llamar excesos de la memoria, pero no es justo que la memoria cargue con esto. En realidad son excesos de la ignorancia. Lo difícil de explicar es por qué son tan fácilmente aceptados incluso por quienes tienen posibilidad de analizarlos. Que los tiempos son favorables a dar pábulo a este tipo de disparates no tiene duda, pero que esto ocurra en un lugar donde la represión fue investigada hace años complica el análisis. Sin duda también debe influir la tendencia del medio académico a no implicarse en debates sociales.

Este _todo vale_, que aprovecha la extrema credulidad con que es aceptado cualquier mensaje de contenido antifranquista por disparatado que sea, ha alcanzado recientemente una de sus cimas con el montaje fotográfico titulado “_Parece-imposible-pero-sucedió !_”.* Un texto absurdo en el que, entre supuestas imágenes del que llaman “holocausto franquista” como una hilera de muertos en el cementerio de Badajoz, unos niños víctimas de un bombardeo en Barcelona o un grupo de hombres fusilados “en las afueras de Madrid”, se cuelan una imagen de ficción de una película y el patio del Cuartel de la Montaña sembrado de cadáveres …* ¡ Menudo holocausto franquista ! *En realidad se trata de la “adaptación” casi literal de un tendencioso montaje sobre el holocausto judío con evidentes intenciones antiislámicas al que se le han hecho una serie de cambios para adaptarlo al caso franquista. *De ahí que el texto, mal escrito además, carezca de sentido alguno y no encaje con las imágenes. Sin embargo, algo tan burdo coló y no ha dejado de circular ( Ver Anexo más abajo ).

Enric Marco confesó que su interés era únicamente que la gente conociera mejor lo ocurrido a los deportados españoles en los campos nazis. Antonio Pastor no tuvo tiempo de explicar por qué se inventaba su paso por los campos porque la muerte se lo impidió. Empar Salvador tendrá que explicar alguna vez qué pretende exagerando, falseando y mintiendo sobre hechos tan graves y que tanto trabajo está costando documentar. Benito Bermejo y Sandra Checa, los descubridores de los falsarios Marco y Pastor, dijeron que les bastó hablar con ellos o echar un simple vistazo a los documentos que mostraban para saber que estaban ante falsos deportados. Cualquier historiador mínimamente versado en represión franquista sabe que Empar Salvador representa un fenómeno ajeno al deseo de conocer nuestra historia y denunciar los excesos del franquismo.

*Fenómenos como “el increíble caso de las fosas de Valencia” apenas afectan a la historia pero, sin embargo, pueden causar un enorme daño al movimiento pro memoria, convertido así en una farsa y cuyo papel en la transformación del presente queda anulado por completo. *El mensaje simplificador, maniqueo y victimista de gente como Marco, Pastor o Salvador puede captar a mucha gente predispuesta a creer en la por otra parte probada maldad del nazismo o del franquismo. Pero son mensajes que neutralizan el pensamiento, embotan la capacidad crítica y, por tanto, inciden negativamente en el presente. Posiblemente a todos ellos les pierde el placer de ser escuchados y convertirse en centro de atención. Pero el daño causado es difícil de medir y el restablecimiento de la credibilidad y de la verdad será muy complicado. Ya hemos visto que la mentira, que a punto estuvo de provocar la creación de una comisión de verdad sólo para Valencia, logró colarse hasta en la Audiencia Nacional y que incluso existió una orden de exhumación de una de las fosas. La tentación de juzgar el todo por la parte, es decir, el movimiento en pro de la memoria por la actuación en este caso del Fòrum per la Memòria de Valencia, es muy fuerte y seguro que se da. *A Marco, Pastor y Salvador poco les importaban las víctimas del terror; su verdadera preocupación eran ellos mismos y su desmedido afán de protagonismo, por el que han sido capaces de mentir una y otra vez.

Las personas que tienen tendencia a creerse este tipo de discursos o los montajes que circulan por Internet son víctimas de lo que podríamos denominar el virus de la credulidad. *Sin duda, algo de esto hay en quienes creen, sin cuestionarlas, las barbaridades que lleva soltando ya hace tiempo una propagandista de sí misma como es la presidenta del Fòrum de Valencia. Quienes la han premiado, subvencionado o invitado a cursos y jornadas sabrán por qué lo han hecho. Y es que si al virus de la credulidad se une el de la ignorancia los efectos pueden ser devastadores.

ÉSTO LO DICE F. ESPINOSA, ASESOR DE B. GARZÓN EN EL ASUNTO DE LA "MEMORIA HISTÉRICA"


----------



## fredesvindo (26 May 2019)

25- *Sor María Rosario Ciércoles y Gascón*
26- *Sor Micaela Hernán Martínez*
27- *Sor María Luisa Bermúdez Ruiz*

Estallada la persecución de 1936, fue expulsada y dispersada la Comunidad del Asilo de San Eugenio de Valencia. Sor Rosario, Sor Micaela y Sor María Luisa se fueron a Puzol (Valencia), a la casa de un familiar de una Hermana. Allí estuvieron muy vigiladas y amenazadas por los miembros del Comité Comunista del pueblo. En la casa estaba también refugiado un sacerdote que celebraba la Eucaristía clandestinamente. El 17 de agosto de 1936 fueron apresadas y conducidas al Comité, juntamente con el sacerdote. Sor Rosario intentó defenderse y defender a sus Hermanas, pero no logró nada. Las tuvieron toda la noche limpiando las dependencias y a la mañana siguiente, al amanecer, las martirizaron moral y físicamente, debajo de un limonero cerca del cementerio de Benavites (Valencia), acribillando su cuerpo con tiros de metralla.


----------



## klopec (26 May 2019)

*
LA GRAN FARSA ( PARTE IV )*

*Garzón excluyó las 24.500 nombres del Fòrum de la lista de víctimas para "no inflar las cifras" *
03.11.2008 | 01:00


Rafel Montaner, Valencia

Las dudas sobre la veracidad del balance elaborado por el Fòrum sobre el número víctimas del franquismo enterradas en las fosas comunes del Cementerio General de Valencia, *que esta asociación establece en 24.500 personas e incluso llega a afirmar que podría alcanzar las 70.000*, no son patrimonio de los principales historiadores de la represión de la dictadura en la Comunitat Valenciana. El juez Baltasar Garzón, el magistrado de la Audiencia Nacional que instruye la causa sobre las desapariciones del franquismo, también tiene sus reparos.

Garzón suprimió los muertos de las fosas de Valencia del listado de víctimas incluido en el auto en el que se declara competente para investigar las desapariciones, porque "*no quería inflar las cifras*" , según explicó el abogado Fernando Magán en la tercera asamblea de la Plataforma por las Víctimas de las Desapariciones Forzadas del Franquismo (PDVF), celebrada el pasado 18 de octubre en el Ateneo de Madrid



Garzón excluyó las 24.500 nombres del Fòrum de la lista de víctimas para "no inflar las cifras"


----------



## Incorrezto (26 May 2019)

zapatitos dijo:


> Según esa fuente en Madrid cada Cheka ejecutaría a 46 personas, en tres años sale a poco más de una ejecución al mes por Cheka, hasta el Jack el Destripador mataría a más gente él solito que esos tíos.
> 
> Saludos.



el noventa y nueve de las victimas lo fueron en 1936, y la inmensa mayoría en los días del verano en que, ante el golpismo o la huida de parte de la guardia civil y ante la necesidad de mandar al frente a la mitad leal y a la guardia de asalto para no perder la guerra en tres días se desató la revolución.

cuando el Gobierno se rehízo con el control, los paseos se vuelven anecdóticos.
y todo ello documentado en pares.

igualito que los fascistas nacionalcatolicos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 May 2019)

Justificando lo injustificable...y ahi estan los tipos....tan tranquilos...y encima en olor de multitud....caso UNICO en todo el mundo....


----------



## klopec (26 May 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *REPRESIÓN franquista contra los REPUBLICANOS de Iznájar durante la guerra de España*
> 
> El 19 de julio de 1936 la sublevación militar capitaneada por el sargento de la guardia civil Jerónimo Rivero Sánchez triunfó en Iznajar. Las detenciones y los fusilamientos se iniciaron con rapidez. Falangistas y guardias civiles de Rute colaboraron en tareas represivas en Iznájar. *No hubo guerra*, a un lado estaban los golpistas, militares, guardias civiles, falangistas, que realizaban incursiones en las que de forma indiscriminada quemaban, violaban y mataban, y en el otro lado, como víctima una población civil indefensa. Fue un típico ejemplo de barbarie colonial, una cruel represión injustificable, ciega, movida por la crueldad y el desprecio a la vida, con la aplicación de una violencia extrema y castigos ejemplares.
> 
> Los partidarios de “no remover el pasado” deberían reflexionar sobre el enorme daño que causa al conocimiento histórico el “olvido” de las cuestiones relativas a la investigación de la violencia durante la guerra civil y la posguerra.



_"En el lugar conocido como La Loma, un punto donde se dominaba toda la carretera de Rute a Iznájar,* los vecinos de la aldea montaron un puesto vigía permanente*. *Habían recibido algunos fusiles a los pueblos fieles a la República y destinaron tres para la defensa de El Remolino*. *De Cuevas de San Marcos llegaban tres milicianos armados y a caballo todos los días.* Un camión de derechistas llegaron y los tiros de los milicianos hicieron que se dieran a la fuga.

El 10 de agosto *tropas del ejército republicano lanzaron dos proyectiles de mortero* que impactaron en el campanario de la iglesia de Iznájar y ocuparon el pueblo en seguida pero lo abandonaron esa misma noche.

El 12 de septiembre con la llegada de un mensajero de Cuevas de San Marcos, se ordenó a los milicianos que regresaran a la localidad porque estaba amenazada por fascistas, además se supo que las tropas fascistas avanzaban hacia Antequera para dejar aislados a todos los cuerpos de la comarca. *Esa misma noche muchos hombres de El Remolino se adhirieron al ejército de La República en Málaga*. Otros se quedaron pues no estaban afiliados ni pertenecían a ningún partido u organización obrera. Pero con la llegada de los falangistas y la Guardia Civil de Rute e Iznájar fusilaron a todos los que se encontraron._


Supongo que Bédmar podrá explicar eso ... Y de paso dejar de contar embustes ...


----------



## fredesvindo (26 May 2019)

*+ HERMANITAS DE LOS ANCIANOS DESAMPARADOS (4 mártires)*



- *Sor Josefa de San Juan de Dios* (Ruano García)
- *Sor Dolores de Santa Eulalia* (Puig Bonany)
- *Sor Cristina del Espíritu Santo* (Bertomeu Fuster)
- *Sor Pascuala de la Ascensión* (García Garrido)


*Sor Josefa* y *Sor Dolores* fueron beatificadas el 11 de marzo de 2001. Ambas sufrieron el martirio por ser Religiosas, entregadas al cuidado de los ancianos desamparados, el 8 de septiembre de 1936 en Buñol (Valencia). Sor Josefa tenía 82 años y era Superiora de la casa de Requena (Valencia); Sor Dolores 79 años y estaba destinada en esta misma casa. Ellas mismas eran ancianas, pero eso no importó a sus milicianos asesinos, como tampoco les importó a estos “abanderados de la libertad” el destino de los ancianos que residían en los hogares de las Hermanitas cuando éstas eran expulsadas y obligadas a huir y esconderse so pena de perder la vida.

*Sor Cristina* y *Sor Pascuala* estaban destinadas en la casa de Barbastro (Huesca). Expulsadas de allí, se juntaron para ir a Oliva (Valencia), de donde era una de ellas, a casa de sus familiares. Pero al llegar a Lérida, fueron reconocidas como Religiosas, por su modestia y educación, y las hicieron descender del tren con otras dos Religiosas pertenecientes a otro Instituto, y que se encontraban en iguales circunstancias. Fueron conducidas a un comité republicano, interrogadas y seguidamente fusiladas, sin que haya sido posible averiguar el lugar donde fueron enterradas. Posiblemente sucedió esto el 14 de diciembre de 1936.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 May 2019)

*ANTONIO MUÑOZ BENITEZ, maestro ácrata racionalista, ASESINADO por los franquistas en 1936*

Antonio nació el 21 de abril de 1.879, en Arcos de la Frontera (Cádiz). Estaba dotado de excelentes condiciones para el estudio, pero sus orígenes campesinos no le permitieron nunca pasar de la enseñanza primaria. Recibió docencia, junto a Blas Infante Pérez, del maestro Racionalista José Sánchez Rosa. Empezó su labor de maestro Racionalista por la Serranía de Cádiz, Alcalá del Valle, Setenil de las Bodegas, Torre Alhaquime, Olvera, etc., donde conoció a los ácratas románticos Germinal Sola y Pompeyo Ojeda.

Eludió el servicio militar marchando con el Doctor Pedro Vallina Martínez al Marruecos francés; aprendió francés y árabe e impartió enseñanza en las Kábilas cercanas a Casablanca. Cuando pudo volver, comenzó dando clase en pequeños pueblos y cortijadas cordobesas. Estudió el pasado romano y árabe de Córdoba, pronunció conferencias sobre el Comunismo Libertario, y en 1914 se instaló en la sede de la CNT de Dos Hermanas, donde impartió clases diurnas y nocturnas a niños y obreros agrícolas. Se leían libros de Juan Grave, Carlos Malato, Elíseo Reclus, Vicente Blasco Ibañez, Francisco Ferrer Guardia, Luis Büchner y otros grandes pensadores. En cuestión de unos 5 años aprendieron a leer, escribir y las 4 reglas más de 2.000 obreros, también aprendieron cuales eran sus derechos laborales, todos eran ateos convencidos. La burguesía de Dos Hermanas le puso a Antonio el nombre de “El Laico”. Su labor de instrucción de las masas trabajadoras fue notable, no hay tajo agrícola en el que no tuviera alumnos.

Al proclamarse la II República, la reaccionaria patronal de Dos Hermanas no respetaba las leyes republicanas de jornada máxima legal de 8 horas y el descanso dominical, por lo que el 21 de julio de 1.931 organizó, con el Doctor Pedro Vallina Martínez, una huelga general revolucionaria. La huelga fue un éxito de participación en toda la provincia de Sevilla, hubo tiroteos entre los piquetes y la Guardia Civil en varios puntos de Dos Hermanas resultando muerto el militante de la CNT Manuel Alcoba Andrada.

El 2 de agosto de 1.932 la masa obrera de Dos Hermanas, por aclamación eligió como alcalde a Antonio, que tomó posesión de su cargo con estas palabras: “Siempre se ha dicho que con la gracia del espíritu santo se abre la sesión, hoy se abre en nombre del pueblo”. Durante su mandato puso un impuesto a las campanas de la Iglesia por molestar los oídos de los ciudadanos, sufragó los entierros y casamientos civiles y las murgas del Carnaval interpretaron canciones, compuestas por él mismo, alusivas al caciquismo local y a la sotana.

En las elecciones del 16 de febrero de 1.936 fue elegido Concejal de Instrucción Pública con la candidatura del Frente Popular. Con el golpe fascista, Dos Hermanas fue tomada por los rebeldes, que ametrallaron a muerte a varios obreros. El 30 de julio de 1.936, dos Guardia Civiles y dos falangistas detuvieron en su domicilio a Antonio y lo encerraron en la cárcel del pueblo, al día siguiente, por la mañana, fue llevado al cementerio por un pelotón de falangistas para ser asesinado, entonces hizo uso de su oratoria y fueron incapaces de disparar un sólo tiro diciéndole: “Don Antonio no hay razón, por nuestra parte, para matarlo, así que nos vamos otra vez al pueblo y ya decidiremos allí”. Trasladado al cercano Alcalá de Guadaira, el 31 de Julio de 1936, fue asesinado en la puerta del cementerio junto a Pedro Cano, un masón de dicho pueblo, al grito de ¡Viva la República y Viva la Humanidad!


----------



## Don Potettes (27 May 2019)

Debería llamarse Partido Asesino Antiespañol.


----------



## Eric Finch (27 May 2019)

Si hace ochenta años de la Guerra Civil para los sublevados también los hace para el resto.


----------



## klopec (27 May 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *ANTONIO MUÑOZ BENITEZ, maestro ácrata racionalista, ASESINADO por los franquistas en 1936*
> 
> El 2 de agosto de 1.932 la masa obrera de Dos Hermanas, por aclamación eligió como alcalde a Antonio, que tomó posesión de su cargo con estas palabras: “Siempre se ha dicho que con la gracia del espíritu santo se abre la sesión, hoy se abre en nombre del pueblo”. Durante su mandato puso un impuesto a las campanas de la Iglesia por molestar los oídos de los ciudadanos, sufragó los entierros y casamientos civiles y las murgas del Carnaval interpretaron canciones, compuestas por él mismo, alusivas al caciquismo local y a la sotana.
> 
> ...



Te completo la historia para que quede claro a lo que se dedicaban los "_ácratas racionalistas_" ...


----------



## estrujillo (27 May 2019)

¿Y lo desclasifican despues de las elecciones? y de paso, a 4 años de las siguientes.


----------



## fredesvindo (27 May 2019)

* AGUSTINAS DESCALZAS (2 mártires)*


- *Madre Josefa de la Purificación* (Masiá Ferragud)
- *Madre Agustina de San Vicente* (Vicenta González Ruiz)

La Beata Josefa de la Purificación era monja Agustina Descalza del monasterio de Benigánim (Valencia). Fue asesinada junto a sus tres hermanas de sangre, Capuchinas contemplativas, y su anciana madre de 83 años, Doña María Teresa Ferragud Roig. Fueron detenidas en la casa materna donde las cinco mujeres llevaban una vida de oración y penitencia por la salvación de España. En el terrible martirio, Doña María Teresa fue viendo cómo los milicianos arrancaban una a una las vidas de sus amadas hijas. Pero las animó en la hora suprema con estas palabras: _«Hijas mías, no temáis, esto es un momento y el Cielo es para siempre»_. Cuando le llegó su turno, los milicianos la increparon: _«Oye vieja, ¿tú no tienes miedo a la muerte?»_. Pero ella contestó: _«Toda mi vida he querido hacer algo por Jesucristo y ahora no me voy a volver atrás. Matadme por el mismo motivo que a ellas, por ser cristiana. Donde van mis hijas voy yo»_. Todas fueron beatificadas el 11 de marzo de 2001.

La Madre Agustina de San Vicente fue martirizada en Ulldecona (Tarragona) durante la Guerra por su condición de monja.


----------



## NeoGoldstein (27 May 2019)

zapatitos dijo:


> Según esa fuente en Madrid cada Cheka ejecutaría a 46 personas, en tres años sale a poco más de una ejecución al mes por Cheka, hasta el Jack el Destripador mataría a más gente él solito que esos tíos.
> 
> Saludos.



Un hijodeputa como tú no puede perder una ocasión de justificar unos asesinatos.


----------



## fredesvindo (27 May 2019)

*+ RELIGIOSAS DE MARÍA REPARADORA (6 mártires) *






- *Madre María de San Aquilino* (Juana Sobrino Álvarez)

La Madre María de San Aquilino pertenecía a una familia de buena posición de Madrid, pero renunció a su privilegiada situación para hacerse Religiosa a pesar de la oposición familiar. Al estallar la Guerra, las Religiosas tuvieron que abandonar su convento y Madre María de San Aquilino se refugió en un piso de la calle de Velázquez. Arrestada, fue asesinada por milicianos anarquistas de la FAI el 19 de agosto de 1936. Le destrozaron su cabeza con balas explosivas. Fue enterrada en el cementerio del Este, habiendo sido encontrado su cadáver en los mataderos nuevos de la carretera de Andalucía. Los anarquistas criminales le robaron su anillo de profesión y su rosario.

Cinco Religiosas de María Reparadora de la Comunidad de San Gervasio (Barcelona) fueron martirizadas poco después de estallar la Guerra:

- *Madre María de San Felipe Neri* (Asunción Delgado Ordóñez)
- *Madre María de Virgo Fidelis* (María Teresa González del Valle)
-* Hna. María de San Daniel* (Filomena Casals)
- *Hna. María de Santa Emilia* (Victoria Molinuevo Barrón)
- *Hna. María de San Cristóbal* (Cirila Luzo)


----------



## fredesvindo (27 May 2019)

*+ HIJAS DE SAN JOSÉ (3 mártires)*



Hermanas Babila y Lorenza

_"Conmigo estuvo siempre quien custodió mi cuerpo y mi alma, el ángel del Señor. Mi Señor Jesucristo me dio su anillo como arras, y me coronó como a esposa suya". _
(Del Oficio de Santa Inés)
- *Hna. Babila Zabaleta Etxabarren*
- *Hna. Lorenza Peña González*

El Instituto de las Hijas de San José, fundado por el P. Francisco Butiña SJ, ofreció tres vidas al elenco de las mártires de la persecución religiosa. Las Hermanas Babila Zabaleta Etxabarren (Lerga, Navarra, 1888) y Lorenza Peña González (Lamontaña, Cantabria, 1891) realizaban su apostolado en el Sanatorio de San José de la Calle Cartagena nº 121 en Madrid. Expulsada la Comunidad por los milicianos republicanos, las Hermanas Babila, de 48 años, y Lorenza, de 45 años, fueron arrestadas en la Gran Vía por habérseles encontrado un crucifijo. Conducidas al centro comunista de Puente de Toledo, fueron fusiladas en la carretera de Andalucía el 28 de agosto de 1936. Reconocidos sus restos martiriales, fueron enterradas en el panteón de su Instituto.

- *Hna. Raquel Feixes Vila*

La Hna. Raquel trabajaba en el hospital de Santa Coloma de Farnés (Gerona). Fue asesinada junto a varios miembros de su familia.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 May 2019)

*El EXTERMINIO del MAGISTERIO REPUBLICANO Español por agentes franquistas y clericales*

Hasta la República la enseñanza pública se limitó a “las cuatro reglas y leer y escribir” para inculcar en los alumnos las ideas de disciplina, jerarquía y autoridad, indispensables para que aceptaran su condición de clases subalternas. Una de las puntas de lanza de la República Española fue la educación. Con Marcelino Domingo al frente del Ministerio de Instrucción Pública y Rodolfo Llopis de director general de Primera Enseñanza, se elaboró el mejor Plan Profesional para los maestros que ha existido en nuestra historia. El sueldo miserable de aquellos maestros subió a 3.000 pesetas, se organizaron cursos de reciclaje, se proyectaron 27.151 escuelas en 15 años a razón de 7.000 escuelas el primer año y 5.000 anuales a partir del 2º.

Con la llegada de la República cristalizaron proyectos pedagógicos progresistas y ambiciosos, y programas de formación para los maestros que les convirtieron en una de las mejores generaciones de docentes que ha tenido España. Viajaban al extranjero, conocían la educación de otros países, y el Plan Profesional de la República les reservaba una plaza al acabar su formación. Muchos destacaron en la lucha contra el analfabetismo que, en algunas zonas rurales, alcanzaba al 90% de la población. Dieron clases nocturnas para combatir el absentismo escolar de los niños jornaleros, participaron activamente en las Misiones Pedagógicas organizadas por el Ministerio de Instrucción Publica para llevar la cultura a los pueblos. Las familias jornaleras vieron, por primera vez, una obra de teatro, un recital de poesía o una función de cine.

Pero había que barrer el magisterio. La guerra la ganaron los curas y la perdieron los maestros republicanos, la bestia negra del régimen. La jerarquía eclesiástica, que utilizaba la escuela para adoctrinar a las masas vio a los maestros como una amenaza y puso en marcha una campaña de acoso y derribo contra el sistema laico de enseñanza, las principales acusaciones contra los maestros fueron de carácter religioso, lo que les puso en el punto de mira de los militares golpistas. El levantamiento militar arrasó el sistema educativo que tanto había mimado la República. El franquismo exterminó a miles de maestros, tras la purga dirigida por el escritor falangista José María Pemán, al frente de la Comisión Nacional Depuradora del Magisterio. Hay pocos pueblos andaluces que no tengan un maestro desaparecido al comienzo de la Guerra Civil por defender un sistema educativo, inspirado en la Institución Libre de Enseñanza.

De los 60.000 maestros que ejercían la profesión en el verano del 36, más de 15.000 fueron fusilados o apartados de la enseñanza por defender la escuela popular y laica que promovía la República. La depuración de maestros eliminó a quienes se habían identificado con el Frente Popular o colaborado con las autoridades republicanas, comprometidos con llevar a la escuela valores de igualdad, justicia social y libertad que emanaban de la Constitución republicana de 1931. No eran dignos de confianza para participar en la nueva escuela nazional-católica. Se les consideraba responsables de haber inoculado en la sociedad y en las mentes juveniles el virus republicano, por lo que los franquistas emprendieron una “limpieza”, absoluta y sin contemplaciones, para separar del cuerpo docente a los maestros “envenenados”.

Para ser confirmado en el cargo, el maestro debía haberse opuesto a la enseñanza laica que preconizaba la República, las vacantes producidas por los maestros fusilados o destituidos eran cubiertas por afectos al régimen. Si no se acababa de raíz con aquellos maestros de espíritu republicano, al nuevo régimen se le iría de las manos la política nazionalcatolicista que pretendía imponer. Había que aplicar un castigo ejemplarizante a los intelectuales en general, que quitara las ganas a cualquier otro de repetir aquel modelo de vida. Los maestros de la España franquista tenían que ser católicos convencidos y educadores apostólicos, la escuela nacional dejó de ser laica, y la enseñanza de la religión era obligatoria. Durante décadas la enseñanza fue impartida por profesores mal preparados por la enseñanza privada y católica, aislada internacionalmente de la docencia y la investigación.


----------



## klopec (28 May 2019)

Tan sólo un 9,67% de los maestros fue separado del servicio ( 14,8 si sumamos los temporales ).
Si hubo ejecuciones de maestros no fue por serlo, sino por las actividades políticas o militares que realizaban. Es un truco viejo y ya visto.
Las depuraciones de la República en la administración comenzaron en el mismo 1.936.

_*FUENTE : *LA DEPURACIÓN FRANQUISTA DEL MAGISTERIO PÚBLICO. UN ESTADO DE LA CUESTIÓN por FRANCISCO MÚRENTE VALERO__. Universidad Autónoma de Barcelona_


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 May 2019)

*CARMEN MORA MARÍN, REPUBLICANA y SOCIALISTA, fusilada por los franquistas en Cádiz en 1937*

Carmen Mora Marín era natural de Málaga, tenía 22 años y era hija de Amador Mora Rojas, alcalde socialista de Tarifa que consiguió escapar de los golpistas. En diciembre de 1936 la policia franquista trasladó a a ella y a su hermana Antonia, de 16 años, a la comisaría para ser interrogadas. Antonia fue liberada. La Delegación de Orden Público de Cádiz pidió informaciones sobre los familiares de Carmen Mora, que fue considerada por el instructor “Peligrosa extremista. Que siga presa”.

El fiscal encargado del caso puso en marcha los nuevos Procedimientos Sumarísimos de Urgencia (PSU), ideados para menguar las garantías de los procesados y hacer más expeditiva aún la justicia sumarísima. El auto-resumen por el que la declaraba procesada y presa explicaba que Carmen Mora había pertenecido a las Juventudes Socialistas Unificadas (JSU), había ejercido en Tarifa como tesorera del PSOE, había sido ferviente defensora y difusora de las ideas socialistas participando en actos por los campos, utilizando tonos violentos y exaltados. Tras el 18 de julio hacía apología de las “noticias y partes” marxistas, se declaraba enemiga del golpe y hablaba en términos despectivos de “sus Caudillos”. En consecuencia le achacaba una actuación calificable, con carácter de autora, de “inducción clara a la rebelión” ya que había participado en la “gestación de la actual subversión marxista”.

Las acusaciones sobre Carmen Mora se basaban en informes de la Guardia Civil y el Ayuntamiento. El policía que la había detenido declaró que había recibido la confidencia de una vecina cuyo nombre desconocía. Otra vecina afirmó que Carmen se había mostrado agresiva con los que llamaba fascistas. A ella misma, y a sus hijas, les tenía antipatía, les había dicho que era socialista y estaba dispuesta a morir por sus ideales. El propietario de la casa y un cabo de asalto confirmaron algunas de estas acusaciones, avalando a la vecina, “la única que no era extremista de toda la vecindad”.

Tenían prisa las autoridades golpistas por terminar con el caso. La sentencia ilustraba la “justicia al revés” y “justicia del terror” que realizaban los golpistas: Resultaba probado que pertenecía a las JSU, propagaba sus ideas “extremistas”, había “albergado” en su casa de Cádiz a 63 jóvenes tarifeños para asistir a un mitin extremista, no era favorable al golpe de estado. Era autora de de un delito de rebelión porque su propaganda activa y actos políticos habían favorecido la resistencia al golpe. Aunque no se le pudo acusar de haber utilizado armas, se la consideró uno de los elementos disolventes y en armas contra la Patria. Sobre Carmen Mora caían delitos contemplados en los bandos de guerra emitidos en el verano de 1936 y diversos artículos del código de justicia militar.

La reclusión perpetua no era suficiente, los tribunales de guerra estaban facultados para imponer las penas en “la extensión que consideren justa”. En el caso de Carmen Mora era condenada a muerte por un delito de “rebelión militar por adhesión” con agravante de significativa peligrosidad. La monstruosidad jurídica no se puede descontextualizar de la persecución a la familia Mora que se llevaba a cabo, la huida del padre, alcalde de Tarifa, exacerbó el hostigamiento al resto de la familia. Impartir “justicia” no era el objetivo de los golpistas, sino un medio para desembarazarse de sus opositores.

A las 6,30 de la mañana del 19 de abril de 1937 en el foso de la Puerta de Tierra, un piquete de guardias civiles fusiló a Carmen junto a 3 sindicalistas, Antonio Martín Román, José Ruiz Gallardo y Miguel García Tejero. El caso se asemejó mucho al de otra mujer asesinada por los golpistas, *Milagros Rendón*. La venganza se volvió hacia su familia. Su hermano Miguel, que estuvo defendiendo el Gobierno Civil, había sido asesinado en agosto de 1936, y un mes después su madre, Antonia Marín Muñoz, fue asesinada en Facinas. Su padre Amador murió combatiendo en el frente de Córdoba en 1937. La única superviviente de la familia fue la hermana menor, Antonia.


----------



## fredesvindo (28 May 2019)

*+ FRANCISCANAS MISIONERAS DE LA MADRE DEL DIVINO PASTOR (3 mártires)*

- *Sor Isabel Remiñán Carracedo* (María del Consuelo)
- *Sor Asumpta González Trujillano* (Juliana)
- *Sor Gertrudis Llamazares Fernández* (Dorotea)



Sor Isabel

Las tres hijas de la Madre María Ana Mogas fueron martirizadas por su condición de Religiosas y por odio a la fe. Sor Isabel (Seavia, La Coruña, 1876) fue asesinada el 6 de agosto de 1936 en Madrid. Su cadáver apareció el 7 de agosto en el kilómetro 5 de la carretera de Perales del Río. Padecía escrofulismos, lo que le producía fístulas en la piel, motivo por el cual se encontraba en la enfermería de la Comunidad.


Sor Asumpta

Sor Asumpta (Barco de Ávila, 1881) fue fusilada el 28 de octubre de 1936 en Madrid tras ser descubierta su condición de Religiosa.



Sor Gertrudis
Sor Gertrudis (Cerezales del Condado, León, 1870) fue cruelmente torturada y asesinada el 14 de julio de 1936 en Hortaleza (Madrid). Sorprendida por los disturbios de la chusma republicana, se vio atrapada en la portería del nº 7 de la calle Diego de León. Unos milicianos la secuestraron junto a una señora y un sacerdote, conduciéndolos hasta un pinar de la carretera de Hortaleza. Salvajemente maltratados, fueron atados los tres al vehículo que los arrastró vivos hasta el pueblo de Hortaleza. Los tres llegaron muertos y completamente destrozados. Algunos envalentonados vecinos pisotearon y profanaron los cuerpos. Sor Gertrudis tenía 66 años.

Ya se ha iniciado la apertura de la fase diocesana de beatificación de las tres Religiosas.


----------



## klopec (28 May 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *CARMEN MORA MARÍN, REPUBLICANA y SOCIALISTA, fusilada por los franquistas en Cádiz en 1937*
> 
> El auto-resumen por el que la declaraba procesada y presa explicaba que Carmen Mora *había pertenecido a las Juventudes Socialistas Unificadas (JSU)*, había ejercido en Tarifa como *tesorera del PSOE*, había sido *ferviente defensora y difusora de las ideas socialistas participando en actos por los campos, utilizando tonos violentos y exaltados. *Tras el 18 de julio *hacía apología de las “noticias y partes” marxistas*, se declaraba enemiga del golpe y hablaba en términos despectivos de “sus Caudillos”. En consecuencia le achacaba una actuación calificable, con carácter de autora, de “inducción clara a la rebelión” ya que había participado en la “gestación de la actual subversión marxista”.
> 
> ...



La señora no dejó de "_comprar papeletas_" hasta que le "_tocó el gordo_" a petición popular, de medio pueblom vamos. El padre no fué fusilado. Murió en combate en el "Batallón Pablo Iglesias".

_"Los huidos a Málaga fueron acogidos como pudo por un tarifeño afincado allí, el número de acogidos llegó ser de 70, se engancharon voluntarios en el batallón Pablo Iglesias del que formaba parte la compañía compuesta por refugiados campo gibraltareños, que tuvo como *c*_*apitán Amador Mora y murió en un ataque en el frente de Pozoblanco.*"


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 May 2019)

*En HOMENAJE a las MUJERES REPUBLICANAS TORTURADAS y ASESINADAS por fusileros franquistas en las tapias del cementerio de Gijón*

Recientemente se ha colocado en la plaza de Europa de Gijón una placa con los nombres de 8 mujeres fusiladas por los franquistas durante la guerra de España. Está cerca del antiguo Asilo Pola, una institución docente gijonesa de la que fue directora una de ellas, Eladia García Palacios. Fueron mujeres Republicanas, que empeñaron su vida, su espíritu, su orgullo y su dignidad en defender los valores de la 2ª República Española, lo que les costó la muerte a manos de criminales, los militares felones franquistas. Las mujeres son las siguientes:

*– Anita Orejas López* natural de Sama de Langreo, soltera, 23 años, no comandó ningún batallón, no practicó espionaje, delación, no era maestra, dirigente sindical, concejala o miliciana, y aunque lo hubiera sido. Anita era empleada de hogar, durante la guerra se afilió al Partido Socialista y trabajó como enfermera en Gijón. Fue acusada de haberla visto con una pistola al cinto y un pañuelo rojo al cuello. En consejo de guerra se condenó a muerte a Anita y a otros 13 hombres. El 9 de Noviembre de 1937, todos ellos, amarradas sus muñecas con alambres, fueron llevados hasta el paredón del cementerio de Ceares. El fraile que asistía a los fusilamientos había dicho antes a los presos: “dos tiros a la cabeza y tres al corazón”. La villa de Gijón amaneció con 70 disparos. Quedaron los cuerpos formando montón hasta ser arrojados a la zanja, el de Anita con los 5 plomos reglamentarios que pusieron fin a su corta vida.
*– Teresa Santianes Giménez* tenía 26 años, hija de Antonio y María, soltera, vivía en Gijón. Su consejo de guerra fue una siniestra pantomima, fue condenada junto con otros 7 hombres a la máxima pena. Esperaron a que le dieran de alta en el hospital para meterla en la cárcel de El Coto y fusilarla el día 21 de Diciembre junto con otros 4 hombres.
*– Juana Alvarez Molina*, 40 años, casada, madre de 7 hijos. La acusaron de participar en manifestaciones y requisas, en realidad la tomaron como rehén para capturar a su marido, Luis Laruelo de la CNT, pero había huido a Francia. Entonces condenaron a Juana a pena de muerte en consejo de guerra. Camino del paredón Juana se aferró tan fuertemente a una de las barras del autobús en que la llevaban, que los guardias le rajaron una mano con una bayoneta. La fusilaron el 14 de diciembre de 1937 junto a un chico llamado Felicísimo García Casas de 24 años, natural de un pueblo de León y que se había pasado a la zona republicana.
*– Eladia García Palacios*, natural y vecina de Gijón, casada, 33 años. Pertenecía a la sección local de FETE-UGT y a la ATEA. En Septiembre de 1936 fue nombrada directora del Asilo Pola y del Patronato San José. Durante la guerra civil fue cocinera en la UGT, y colaboró con la delegación de Instrucción Pública del Comité de Guerra en la organización de grupos escolares. El tribunal que condenó a muerte a Eladia no tuvo conmiseración alguna ¡Cómo no iban a fusilar a Eladia, la maestra “incivil, inmoral y atea que realizó una labor perniciosa y criminal en la población escolar, familiarizando a las alumnas con las ideas de libertad y emancipación humanas”, que “escribía artículos en ‘Avance’ y escarnecía a las autoridades y órdenes religiosas”, que “inculcaba a las niñas odio al fascismo” ¡Además fue la encargada de evacuar a los niños a Rusia cuando comenzaron los bombardeos sobre la ciudad, y gozaba de gran ascendiente en el Frente Popular! Lo raro es que no hubieran levantado para ella un patíbulo delante del Ayuntamiento y la hubieran matado a garrote vil. Eladia fue fusilada el 29 de diciembre de 1937.
*– Anita Vázquez Barrancúa* tenía 27 años, soltera, labradora, nacida en Avilés, vivía en Gijón. En consejo de guerra fue condenada a muerte por pertenecer al PCE, al Socorro Rojo Internacional, y por haber ido como miliciana voluntaria al frente en el batallón “Máximo Gorki”. El 16 de febrero de 1938, había nevado en Gijón, hacía frío, estaba gris, ese amanecer los fusilados tiñeron la nieve de la tapia del cementerio de rojo sangre, que también brotaba por los cinco agujeros del cuerpo sin vida de Anita.
*– Belarmina Suárez Muñiz* tenía 29 años, soltera, había nacido y vivía en Bocines, Luanco, concejo de Gozón, hija de Ramón y Josefa. La acusaron de pertenecer a la UGT y al Socorro Rojo Internacional, y de haber sido la jefa de la cárcel de mujeres de Luanco. A Belarmina la condenó a pena de muerte el tribunal militar en consejo de guerra celebrado el 21 de Enero. Fue fusilada el 15 de febrero de 1938 con 30 hombres más.
*– Máxima Vallinas Fernández*, 42 años, hija de José y Elena, natural de Villaviciosa vivía en Ribadesella, viuda. Si tenía hijos quedaron completamente huérfanos. Ese sábado Gijón celebraba engalanada la festividad del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús, misa, sermón, procesión por las principales calles de la ciudad. Todos, curas, monjas, feligresía, oyeron la sonora traca ritual matutina del holocausto republicano. El 25 de junio de 1938 las cotidianas descargas de los máuseres reglamentarios fusilaron a Máxima y a 20 hombres más para mayor gloria de la patria y la religión verdadera. Según uno de los capellanes de la cárcel de El Coto se oyeron 105 disparos, sucesivos y espaciados, y después los tiros de gracia sueltos de la pistola del oficial.
*– Estefanía Cueto Puertas*, 39 años, natural de Nueva de Llanes, vivía en Sotrondio, soltera, modista, pertenecía al PCE. A Estefanía la sentenciaron a la última pena por venganza en un consejo de guerra acusada de haber sido una dirigente comunista principal, y de dirigir talleres de costura para confeccionar ropa para milicianos en Sotrondio, en Nueva y Posada de Llanes, y en Pola de Siero ¡grave crimen el de saber coser! Estuvo casi 6 meses en los corredores de la muerte hasta que el 29 de Agosto de 1939 fue fusilada junto a otras 15 personas.

Otras muchas mujeres fueron “paseadas”, asesinadas directamente sin preámbulos jurídicos. Se conoce el nombre de algunas, pero no el de todas, en el libro de defunciones del Registro Civil, 8 de Noviembre de 1937, figura: “mujer de unos 45 años, ignorándose sus señas, morena, delgada, viste abrigo negro con tres costuras transversales en las mangas, calza medias grises..falleció en la carretera Gijón-Avilés por disparos de arma de fuego, según autopsia..”. O los cadáveres de mujeres sin identificar que aparecían flotando en la mar. A *Consuelo Hevia Prendes*, 25 años, natural y vecina de Albandi, en Carreño, viuda de Marcelo Alvarez Rodríguez muerto luchando en el frente, con 2 hijas de 2 y 4 años, los gatilleros de Falange de Carreño la mataron de 2 tiros delante de la puerta de su casa en la madrugada del 12 de diciembre de 1937. Y tantas otras cuyo asesinato figura enmascarado con la socorrida apelación de “hemorragia interna”, “fractura del cráneo”..y cosas similares. Y sin olvidar a *Sabina Alvarez Díez*, 76 años, vivía en La Calzada donde fue detenida, y falleció en la cárcel de El Coto el 19 de Noviembre de 1939. A *Elena Villar Cué*, natural y vecina de Celorio, Llanes, 69 años, murió en dicha cárcel el 19 de Julio de 1938. O *Cándida Mayor Noriega*, 64 años, vecina de Ceceda, falleció el 21 de Octubre de 1939 en la cárcel de Infiesto. Muchas eran viudas, como *Amelia Noriega Martínez*, 37 años, natural y vecina de Vidiago, que murió el 8 de Abril de 1939 en la cárcel de Saturrarán.

Las víctimas de los crímenes franquistas deben salir de su eterna reclusión, y pasar a ocupar el lugar que merecen en la historia de la nación, recibir homenaje público a su memoria y tributo a su honor que hace tanto tiempo se les adeuda.


----------



## Don Potettes (29 May 2019)




----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 May 2019)

*LUIS LAVÍN GAUTIER, Gobernador Civil de Valladolid y otras autoridades REPUBLICANAS, socialistas, sindicales, ASESINADOS por los franquistas en los primeros años de la guerra*

Lavín nació en Santander en 1899. Casado con Emilia de Lama, en 1936 tenía 6 hijos. Era profesor mercantil en Santander y propietario de una fábrica de muebles y construcciones. Afiliado a Izquierda Republicana, estuvo destinado en Cuenca, Toledo y Zamora, desde donde fue destinado a Valladolid para resolver múltiples problemas de orden público, lo que realizó con éxito, tras reuniones, diversas medidas, requisa de armas, detenciones, visitas a pueblos, a los alcaldes, interés por los conflictos del campo, obras pendientes, aspiraciones de los vecinos, actitudes que esperanzaron a los ciudadanos.

Pero los fascistas de Valladolid eran muy activos y peligrosos, asociados a las JONS de Onésimo Redondo, un peón en manos de la iglesia, que le había formado y becado en Alemania, de donde regresó con ideas nazis, y dispuesto a ponerlas en práctica por los medios que fuera. La sublevación del 18 de Julio *acabó con la legalidad* abruptamente. Lavín ordenó que se recogieran las armas y se detuviese a los alborotadores. Algunos concejales, socialistas lúcidos como Eusebio González Suárez, José Garrote Tebar, el diputado *Federico Landrove López* y otros, insistieron del peligro real, pidieron a Lavín abrir los depósitos de armas para que el pueblo repeliera la rebelión, pero Lavín no hizo caso, enorme error. Luis Lavín, su secretario, Rodolfo Casanova, y todos sus interlocutores serían asesinados; más de 500 personas serían detenidas, muchas asesinadas, en la provincia cientos de autoridades municipales correrían la misma suerte. Fue responsablilidad de Luis Lavín, no confió en el pueblo, lo pagó caro él mismo, pero como autoridad le atañe una responsabilidad mucho mayor.

La toma de la Capitanía, la lucha, los tiroteos, el gentío, los gritos, hicieron comprender a Lavín y su secretario rápidamente que el golpe se estaba produciendo. Los sublevados tomaron el Gobierno Civil y la Capitanía, deteniendo a la máxima autoridad militar, *Nicolás Molero Lobo*. Lavín se presentó en el cuartel de la División para intentar reconducir la situación, pero fue conducido a la cárcel Nueva, acusado de rebelión, y condenado a muerte. Fue fusilado en las cascajeras de San Isidro el 18 de agosto junto a dirigentes estudiantiles como Félix Lefler; líderes sindicales, como Eliseo San José; concejales como Tomás González Cuevas, y diputados como José Maestro San José y Juan Lozano Ruiz. El señor Luis Lavín Gautier, quien conservó hasta el momento de su muerte una gran serenidad y una dignidad ejemplar.

El 10 de abril de 1937, un grupo de civiles armados transportó hasta un paraje cercano al lago de Laguna de Duero a Rodolfo Casanova, junto a un total de 10 Republicanos vallisoletanos como el delegado gubernativo Florentín Quemada, nombrado por Luis Lavín para investigar las irregularidades en las cuentas de varios consistorios de la provincia. Allí los asesinaron a tiros. Los cuerpos fueron enterrados en el cementerio de Laguna.

La mujer de Lavín, Emilia de Lama, estaba junto a él en aquella noche de los generales, fue también detenida y maltratada. Las autoridades republicanas lograron canjearla por otra señora. La familia de Lavín volvió a Santander, pero cuando la ciudad cayó en manos fascistas, los Republicanos tuvieron que exiliarse a Francia. A finales de los años 60 realizaron gestiones para rehabilitar la memoria de Luis Lavín, recuperar su cadáver (en una fosa común del Cementerio del Carmen de Valladolid) y solicitar la pensión de viudedad. Pero la sed de mal de los vencedores estaba en plena forma, negaron la existencia de un gobernador civil llamado Lavín Gautier y de su muerte, no había sido inscrito en el Registro Civil, la pensión fue denegada. La familia envió copias de la hemeroteca, noticias y fotografías de la época que recogían el nombramiento, pero el ministerio no les contestó.

La figura del que fuera último gobernador civil de Valladolid nombrado por la República, ha sido difuminada intencionadamente por las autoridades franquistas intentando hacerla desaparecer. Vano intento. La memoria de las víctimas será recuperada, y con ella la exigencia de verdad, justicia, y reparación.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 May 2019)

Don Potettes dijo:


>



Es que 40 años de reconocimiento en la dictadura genocida te parece poco, chalado?


----------



## fredesvindo (29 May 2019)

*+ FRANCISCANAS DE LOS SAGRADOS CORAZONES (1 mártir)*

- *Madre Carlota de la Visitación* (Baudelia Duque Belloso)

Baudelia nació en Nava del Rey (Valladolid) el 22 de mayo de 1872. A los seis años quedó huérfana de padre, siendo la mayor de seis hermanos. La Beata Carmen del Niño Jesús, Fundadora de las Franciscanas de los Sagrados Corazones, abrió por aquel entonces casa en aquella localidad. Baudelia quedó prendada del carisma y espíritu de aquellas Religiosas y con 15 años solicitó el ingreso en el noviciado de Antequera (Málaga). En 1893 profesó los votos perpetuos. Fue secretaria personal de la Madre Fundadora, secretaria y consejera general y directora de varios colegios. Al inicio de la Guerra estaba en el colegio de Vilanova de Bellpuig (Lérida) de donde la Comunidad fue expulsada. La Madre Carlota se refugió en una casa de Barcelona pero fue denunciada por el portero. Los anarquistas la arrestaron y la martirizaron el 14 de noviembre de 1936. Tenía 64 años.


----------



## fredesvindo (29 May 2019)

*Veo al bastardo colocar noticias de las muertes por parte del Franquismo y no comentar nada de las pobres monjas que por el unico motivo de ser católicas y ayudar al prójimo, han sido asesinada, apaleadas...…...por las izquierda y solo por el odio a su religion.*


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (29 May 2019)

el psoe es un partido criminal, lo sabe todo el mundo, cualquier medida ( por duda que parezca ) que haya tenido que ser tomada contra miembros del psoe o socialcomunistas en general está por supuesto plenamente justificada y es moralmente impecable. Saludos cordiales


----------



## PocoTú (29 May 2019)

La izquierda es hipocrita por definicion.

Pretende y aspira a lo mismo, pero tiene la obligacion de fingir que no. Que es otra cosa.


----------



## fredesvindo (29 May 2019)

El asesinato es lo peor que puede pasar, pero que sean valientes y hablen estos cobardes de la muertes ocasionadas por los dos bandos.

Y deje de utilizar el franquismo como si fueran culpables de todas las muertes.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 May 2019)

*La represión franquista se heredaba: "Se ensañó con quienes quedaban, las mujeres y los niños"*

MEMORIA HISTÓRICA+
*José Castiello, padre de Eugenia, a sus diez años era el único niño en el campo de concentración de Arnao: "Soñó con el campo y con la guerra toda la vida"
Le llevaron a él y a sus hermanas, a pesar de que las mujeres eran minoría en los campos, por ser familias de guerrilleros republicanos que luego fueron fusilados
"Que se hable de la represión y sufrimiento de estas mujeres que se quedaron sin hijos, sin padres, sin marido, sin hermanos, y sin nada"

La historia de represión de los Castiello es como la de muchas familias españolas pero también diferente a otras. Lo es porque el padre de Eugenia, José María, era, a sus 10 años, el único niño del campo de concentración franquista de Arnao (Asturias). Le habían enviado ahí desde su pueblo, Peón, después de haberle dejado solo al cuidado de un abuelo enfermo. Había estado solo porque meses antes, en 1939, su madre y hermanas habían ingresado ya en Arnao.*

Otro motivo por el que su historia tampoco es habitual es porque José María escribió un libro sobre la experiencia de su familia, _Los Castiello, la lucha por la libertad _–que se convirtió incluso en documental–. Lo publicó unos cinco años antes de participar en la investigación del periodista Carlos Hernández sobre los 300 campos de concentración de Franco. Primero un ejemplar para cada miembro de la familia, luego, tras la insistencia de un amigo, una tirada de cien que se agotaron el mismo día de la presentación, en Oviedo.

Desde hace pocos años es Eugenia la que se encarga de reimprimir las ediciones que se venden en librerías de Asturias. A su padre su estado de salud ya no se lo permite. Ahora ella insiste "en que se hable de la represión y sufrimiento de estas mujeres que se quedaron sin hijos, sin padres, sin marido, sin hermanos, y sin nada. Se ensañaron con ellas y con los niños, los que se quedaron, para hacer sufrir a los huidos y que cantasen. Una vez sacaron a mis tías a rastras de casa y les pegaron tal paliza que se les quedaron los hilos de la ropa incrustados en la piel. Mi abuela les suplicó que pararan pero no lo hicieron hasta que se desmayaron".

*"Nadie está preparado para vivir algo así de niño"*
Son historias que Eugenia lleva oyendo desde la adolescencia: "Mi padre estuvo muchos años sin querer hablar. Tuvo unas secuelas tremendas y muchos años después tuvo que recibir tratamiento. Nadie está preparado para vivir algo así de niño. Ellos simplemente eran madre, hermanas y hermano de guerrillero, no estaban implicados en nada. Cuando yo ya me hice mayor empecé a oír en casa eso de que mejor no me significase ni llamase mucho la atención. Seguía habiendo miedo, sobre todo cuando vivía Franco pero también luego. Así me fui enterando de todo lo que había pasado".

Sobre el papel, los campos de concentración estaban destinados solo a hombres. "En la mentalidad machista y falsamente paternalista de los dirigentes franquistas, las mujeres no encajaban en los campos de concentración", explicaba Carlos Hernández. Las mujeres durante la guerra y el franquismo solían ser sometidas a idénticas torturas en cárceles, pero hubo excepciones como los grupos de Cabra (Córdoba), y también en Arnao. "A mis tías las pusieron a recoger grijo. Los hombres, con ese material, construyeron una ferretera". Luego, tal y como cuenta José Castiello, las reubicaron en la enfermería para oficiales y la cocina.

nú
*El diario*

Hazte socio

Iniciar sesión
RssFacebook ShareTwitter ShareYoutube

Focos
Focos
Corrupción Y Fraude
Creación Cultural
Derechos Y Libertades
Desigualdad Y Pobreza
Diversidad Funcional
Economía Cotidiana
Educación
El Dinero De Todos
Familia
Fronteras
Igualdad
Lgtbi
Maltrato Animal
Medio Ambiente
Mejores Ciudades
Memoria Histórica
Racismo
Regeneración Democrática
Religión Y Laicismo
Salud
Vida Digital
Vigilancia Del Poder
Violencia Machista

Política
Política
Portada De Política
El Detector De Mentiras

Economía
Sociedad
TheGuardian
Nidos
Cultura
Tecnología
Desalambre
Viajes
Ballena Blanca
Motor
Consumo Claro
Opinión
Opinión
Portada De Opinión
Escolar.Net
Zona Crítica
Eldiario.Es Responde
Piedras De Papel
Contrapoder
El Caballo De Nietzsche
Guerra Eterna
Micromachismos
El Rastreador
Tribuna Abierta
Más Blogs

ED Creativo
ED Creativo
Salud

Ediciones Locales
Ediciones Locales
Andalucía
Andalucía
Portada De Andalucía
Almería
Cádiz
Córdoba
Granada
Huelva
Jaén
Málaga
Sevilla

Aragón
Castilla-La Mancha
Castilla Y León
Catalunya
Catalunya
Portada De Catalunya
Barcelona

Canarias
Canarias
Portada De Canarias
Tenerife
Lanzarote

Cantabria
C. Valenciana
C. Valenciana
Portada De C. Valenciana
Valencia
Castelló
Alacant
En Valencià

Euskadi
Euskadi
Portada De Euskadi
Álava
Bizkaia
Guipuzkoa

Extremadura
Galicia
Madrid
Murcia
Navarra


DIRECTO*Las negociaciones entre partidos | Carmena no descarta ser alcaldesa | Valls ofrece sus votos a Colau*
*SOCIEDADLa represión franquista se heredaba: "Se ensañó con quienes quedaban, las mujeres y los niños"*
MEMORIA HISTÓRICA+
*José Castiello, padre de Eugenia, a sus diez años era el único niño en el campo de concentración de Arnao: "Soñó con el campo y con la guerra toda la vida"
Le llevaron a él y a sus hermanas, a pesar de que las mujeres eran minoría en los campos, por ser familias de guerrilleros republicanos que luego fueron fusilados
"Que se hable de la represión y sufrimiento de estas mujeres que se quedaron sin hijos, sin padres, sin marido, sin hermanos, y sin nada"*





José, a sus 10 años, con su hermana Pilar en el campo de concentración de Arnao. ARCHIVO FAMILIA CASTIELLO
Por Belén Remacha10 abr 2019_21:23_
La historia de represión de los Castiello es como la de muchas familias españolas pero también diferente a otras. Lo es porque el padre de Eugenia, José María, era, a sus 10 años, el único niño del campo de concentración franquista de Arnao (Asturias). Le habían enviado ahí desde su pueblo, Peón, después de haberle dejado solo al cuidado de un abuelo enfermo. Había estado solo porque meses antes, en 1939, su madre y hermanas habían ingresado ya en Arnao.



A todos les estaban castigando y torturando por no confesar dónde estaban sus hermanos, dos guerrilleros republicanos que huyeron al monte cuando, acabada la Guerra, la Guardia Civil fue a buscarles a su casa. No confesaban dónde estaban porque aunque hubieran estado dispuestos no podían, ya que no lo sabían: un modo típico de los guerrilleros para preservar la seguridad de las familias era no contarles dónde se escondían. En el campo permanecieron hasta 1942.

Otro motivo por el que su historia tampoco es habitual es porque José María escribió un libro sobre la experiencia de su familia, _Los Castiello, la lucha por la libertad _–que se convirtió incluso en documental–. Lo publicó unos cinco años antes de participar en la investigación del periodista Carlos Hernández sobre los 300 campos de concentración de Franco. Primero un ejemplar para cada miembro de la familia, luego, tras la insistencia de un amigo, una tirada de cien que se agotaron el mismo día de la presentación, en Oviedo.
Desde hace pocos años es Eugenia la que se encarga de reimprimir las ediciones que se venden en librerías de Asturias. A su padre su estado de salud ya no se lo permite. Ahora ella insiste "en que se hable de la represión y sufrimiento de estas mujeres que se quedaron sin hijos, sin padres, sin marido, sin hermanos, y sin nada. Se ensañaron con ellas y con los niños, los que se quedaron, para hacer sufrir a los huidos y que cantasen. Una vez sacaron a mis tías a rastras de casa y les pegaron tal paliza que se les quedaron los hilos de la ropa incrustados en la piel. Mi abuela les suplicó que pararan pero no lo hicieron hasta que se desmayaron".
*"Nadie está preparado para vivir algo así de niño"*
Son historias que Eugenia lleva oyendo desde la adolescencia: "Mi padre estuvo muchos años sin querer hablar. Tuvo unas secuelas tremendas y muchos años después tuvo que recibir tratamiento. Nadie está preparado para vivir algo así de niño. Ellos simplemente eran madre, hermanas y hermano de guerrillero, no estaban implicados en nada. Cuando yo ya me hice mayor empecé a oír en casa eso de que mejor no me significase ni llamase mucho la atención. Seguía habiendo miedo, sobre todo cuando vivía Franco pero también luego. Así me fui enterando de todo lo que había pasado".
Sobre el papel, los campos de concentración estaban destinados solo a hombres. "En la mentalidad machista y falsamente paternalista de los dirigentes franquistas, las mujeres no encajaban en los campos de concentración", explicaba Carlos Hernández. Las mujeres durante la guerra y el franquismo solían ser sometidas a idénticas torturas en cárceles, pero hubo excepciones como los grupos de Cabra (Córdoba), y también en Arnao. "A mis tías las pusieron a recoger grijo. Los hombres, con ese material, construyeron una ferretera". Luego, tal y como cuenta José Castiello, las reubicaron en la enfermería para oficiales y la cocina.

En el libro de José Castiello, escrito 75 años después de entrar al campo, hay una detallada descripción de Arnao: a la derecha, un barracón de madera estancia de los soldados; a la izquierda, un edificio destinado a los oficiales. Ya dentro, en línea recta, el primer barracón para hombres. Le separaba del de mujeres por unas alambradas. Los primeros meses, también le separaban a él, niño de 10 años, de su madre y hermanas mayores.
También relata un preciso recuerdo de la rutina de entonces, un crío rodeado de presos comunes: cada mañana recogían la colchoneta, barrían su espacio y se aseaban superficialmente, "ya que en el barracón se carecía de agua corriente". A continuación, formaban filas hasta el lugar donde se izaba la bandera y, mano en alto, cantaban el_ Cara al Sol_ y vivas a Franco. Después, por desayuno se les daba "una especie de café y un bollo de pan, todo de la peor calidad". Para comida y cena, "masa caldosa de garbanzos, lentejas alubias, arroz o patatas. Aparecía enseguida el hambre".
Tenía un único plato y cuchara que tenía que servir para todo, incluso para su propia limpieza personal. Los prisioneros capturaban ranas de un riachuelo que corría desde un pozo y las comían asadas. De lejos, observaban a los campesinos: "Cualquier persona que veíamos faenar nos producía cierta nostalgia de libertad". El oficial jefe, no recuerda si de nombre Félix o Víctor, "con rudeza me dijo que debería cumplir las normas disciplinarias como cualquier adulto". Era además "implacable a la hora de reclutar a los detenidos para el trabajo". Recordaba con especial dolor a un compañero anciano y enfermo que falleció por la falta de atención.

*Vigilados hasta los 50*
Tiempo después, a José María le juntaron con su madre y hermanas, "y aquella ya fue la época menos mala". En 1942 les dieron la libertad definitiva, pero "no les dejaron en paz", continúa narrando Eugenia. Podían irse con la condición del destierro, es decir, no podían volver a Peón. Eligieron Valladolid porque otra hija ya estaba desterrada ahí. Años después volvieron a Asturias para instalarse en Oviedo.

Sus dos tíos ya nunca volvieron a casa y fueron asesinados junto a otro compañero en 1948 en la playa de La Franca después de que les delataran, "aguantaron tanto gracias a que la gente les ayudaban. Queda el consuelo de que serían buenas personas, si tantos les protegieron".

Mientras, las mujeres y los niños siguieron haciendo un papel clave: de enlaces. "Si una mujer iba a lavar, dejaba en una piedra escondido un papelín que les decía dónde ir a buscar armas, comida, avisar de que les estaban persiguiendo o si alguien se iba a unir… un niño, si estaba jugando con la pelota, igual. A los hombres les tenían más controlados y ellas se arriesgaban así".

Hasta que asesinaron a sus tíos, mientras vivían en Valladolid el régimen les había seguido acosando para descubrir dónde estaban. Después, como pasó con otros entornos de represaliados a los que incluso vetaron de empleos, siguió la vigilancia durante unos años, "cuando vieron que, por la cuenta que les traía, nadie se metía ya en temas políticos, les dejan por fin en paz. Eran los 50". "La familia sufrió todo esto pero es que la gente se vuelve triste, recuerda… mi padre soñó con su tiempo en el campo y con la guerra y posguerra toda la vida".


----------



## Insurgent (29 May 2019)

Estamos hablando de una organización criminal, la más sospechosa de lo que ocurrió el 11M y en Alcácer.


----------



## fredesvindo (29 May 2019)

*+ MONJAS MÍNIMAS (9 mártires)*



- *Madre María de Montserrat* (Josefa Pilar García Solanas)
- *Madre Margarita de Alacoque *(Raimunda Ors Torrents)
- *Madre María de la Asunción* (Dolores Vilaseca Gallego)
- *Madre María de las Mercedes* (Mercedes Mestre Trinché)
- *Madre María de Jesús* (Vicenta Jordá Martí)
- *Hna. Josefa del Corazón de María* (Josefa Panyella Doménech)
- *Hna. Trinidad* (Teresa Rius Casas)
- *Hna. María de San Enrique* (Montserrat Ors Molist)
-* Hna. Filomena de San Francisco de Paula* (Ana Ballesta Selma)

Las monjas Mínimas de San Francisco de Paula del monasterio de Barcelona fueron martirizadas el 23 de julio de 1936, ofreciendo gozosamente su vida como testimonio de su fe. Junto a las monjas fue también asesinada la hermana de una de ellas que las asistía en los quehaceres externos del monasterio.


----------



## fredesvindo (29 May 2019)

*+ RELIGIOSAS ÁNGELES CUSTODIOS (2 mártires) *



​



- *Madre Mercedes Magro Candela*
- *Madre María Dolores de la Riva Torices*

Madre Mercedes y Madre María Dolores fueron obligadas junto con la Comunidad a abandonar el colegio que atendían, refugiándose en un piso de la calle Cervantes en Madrid. El 29 de octubre de 1936 fueron arrestadas por los milicianos por el delito de ser Religiosas, junto a la colegiala Rosa Adanero Carrasco, y conducidas a la terrible checa. El 30 de octubre sus cadáveres fueron hallados en la carretera de Andalucía


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 May 2019)

fredesvindo dijo:


> *Veo al bastardo colocar noticias de las muertes por parte del Franquismo y no comentar nada de las pobres monjas que por el unico motivo de ser católicas y ayudar al prójimo, han sido asesinada, apaleadas...…...por las izquierda y solo por el odio a su religion.*



Pobres monjas sí, como Sor María que robaba niños a pobres y los vendía a buen precio, y eso incluso en democracia, qué no harían las pobres monjas del antiguo Régimen para que se les tuviera ese odio!


----------



## fredesvindo (29 May 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Pobres monjas sí, como Sor María que robaba niños a pobres y los vendía a buen precio, y eso incluso en democracia, qué no harían las pobres monjas del antiguo Régimen para que se les tuviera ese odio!




Por algunas monjas, son todas malas, y por eso incendiaron iglesia, mataron curas y familiares de muchos religiosos; Lo suyo es odio y por el unico motivo de que son católicos.

Acaso sabes quienes iniciaron la guerra civil y porque? 

Y los comunista mataron muchos y robaron muchísimo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 May 2019)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Por algunas monjas, son todas malas, y por eso incendiaron iglesia, mataron curas y familiares de muchos religiosos; Lo suyo es odio y por el unico motivo de que son católicos.
> 
> Acaso sabes quienes iniciaron la guerra civil y porque?
> 
> Y los comunista mataron muchos y robaron muchísimo.



Claro, incendiaron iglesias ¿por qué? Por odio hacia una institución brutal, si es hoy y te violan un niño sin que tenga castigo, imagina en esos tiempos!


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 May 2019)

*
El 18 de septiembre de 1936, en un mitin celebrado en el Mecca Temple de Nueva York, organizado por el Comité Americano de Apoyo a la Democracia de España, el Frente Popular Francés y el Comité Antifascista Español, se dio lectura a las palabras de Juan Ramón Jiménez que trascribimos a continuación.*
"Acabo de llegar de España; he compartido en Madrid el primer mes de esta terrible guerra civil nuestra, y traigo todo mi ser conmovido por el hermoso ejemplo (único, creo yo, en la historia conocida de las guerras más o menos civiles del mundo) que ha dado el gran pueblo español.

En un solo día de visión rápida, de absoluto recobro de entera incorporación, nuestro pueblo tomó su puesto en todos los frentes contra la traición militar preparada, año tras año, en medio de su noble confianza.

(...) Madrid ha sido, durante este primer mes de guerra, yo lo he visto, una loca fiesta trágica. La alegría, la extraña alegría de una fe ensangrentada rebosaba por todas partes; alegría de convencimiento, alegría de voluntad, alegría de destino favorable o adverso. Y este frenesí entusiasta, esta violenta unión con la verdad habrían decidido desde el primer momento el triunfo justo del pueblo, si la revolución militar no hubiese sido amparada por codiciosos poderes estraños. Y España, la República española democrática y legal estaría hoy reorganizándose, completando su firme ejemplo ante el mundo.

¡Y con qué frenético entusiasmo! El contrario engaño armaba su conciencia. Madrid ha sido, durante este primer mes de guerra, yo lo he visto, una loca fiesta trágica. La alegría, la extraña alegría de una fe ensangrentada rebosaba por todas partes; alegría de convencimiento, alegría de voluntad, alegría de destino favorable o adverso. Y este frenesí entusiasta, esta violenta unión con la verdad, habrían decidido desde el primer momento el triunfo justo del pueblo, si la insurrección militar no hubiese sido amparada por codiciosos poderes extraños. Y España, la República Española, democrática y legal, estaría hoy reorganizándose, completando su firme ejemplo ante el mundo.

Mi ilusión, al salir de España para cumplir otros espontáneos deberes generales y particulares, era hacer ver la verdad de la guerra a los países extranjeros cuya prensa, supongo que por deficiencia de información, presenta los hechos con un aspecto distinto al de la realidad. Se supone generalmente, y se dice en muchos periódicos americanos y de otros países, que el Gobierno español carece de fuerza, de justicia y de orientación. Si hubiese carecido de fuerza, ¿cómo hubiera podido hacer frente en un día, con los relativamente escasos elementos armados que le fueron fieles y con un pueblo que no había querido antes armar, a una revuelta militar casi total y elaborada durante años? Y el Gobierno español ha procurado y sigue procurando por todos los medios a su alcance el respeto y el orden civiles. De esto estoy bien seguro, porque conozco y he oído constantemente al presidente de la República y a algunos de los ministros del Gobierno preconizar ese respeto y ese orden. En todas las grandes conmociones de la naturaleza y de la vida hay zonas de sombra que nadie puede fácilmente alumbrar, comprender ni dominar, y nada grande puede ser instantáneamente perfecto. Las injusticias parciales, los desmanes de todo género se cometen, sin duda, en España por grupos de los dos lados enemigos. Pero ¡de qué manera tan distinta son llevados por el Gobierno y por los militares contrarios! Estos militares organizan y dirigen militarmente el crimen y la venganza, destruyen pueblos, traen moros salvajes, eternos enemigos de España, y legionarios extranjeros, famosos por su inmoralidad y su crueldad para que, a cambio del botín, desarrollen plenamente sus actividades criminales. El Gobierno de la República y los representantes verdaderos del Frente Popular, en cambio, condenan cada día en la prensa, por la radio, por decretos, todo acto innecesariamente cruento o destructor. Y sus milicianos, su aviación, su Guardia Civil, sus fuerzas de Asalto, sus Carabineros, sus Mozos de Escuadra, sus marinos, todos dan muestra constante de mesura y dignidad. Es claro que no se puede evitar que tales grupos que merodean al margen de toda catástrofe, y que existen también normalmente en épocas de paz en todos los países, cometan, favorecidos por el desorden de la guerra, y en su nombre, actos que todos lamentan, que todos lamentamos, que son en muchos casos sancionados rápidamente por las mismas fuerzas leales al Gobierno.


Pido aquí y en todas partes simpatía y justicia; es decir, comprensión moral para el Gobierno español, que representa la República democrática, ayudada por el Frente Popular, por la mayoría de los intelectuales y por muchos de los mismos elementos conservadores. Si el Gobierno español se sintiera alentado, honradamente y sin miras avaras, por esa justicia y esa simpatía universales, podría acelerar la verdadera victoria, en la que los amigos del mejor destino de España confiamos, y a la que esta España, única en su cimiento invariable, tiene pleno derecho. Y pensad bien que esta victoria no sería sólo de España sino del mundo. Esta victoria pondría a España en condiciones de desenvolver pacífica, noble, consciente, su lógica evolución social, con arreglo a su propio genio y carácter, sin dependencia política de otros países, que no la necesita; y evitaría quizá con su ejemplo la guerra del mundo, traída al mundo por los falsos, los pequeños, los miserables, y que, en estos momentos, está ya aguzando en lo bajo sus más espantosos filos.
*Nota:* Juan Ramón Jiménez se negaba a seguir algunas normas ortográfica y en el texto anterior hay varios ejemplos que no deben ser tomados como errores o faltas ortográficas, como el uso de letra "j" en lugar de la "g" cuando tienen el mismo valor fonético.​


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 May 2019)

*MATÍAS LÓPEZ MORALES, REPUBLICANO, FUSILADO en 1937 en La Isleta de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria por los franquistas. Tenía 25 años*

Matías nació en Antigua, (Fuerteventura) en 1912, nieto del ilustre majorero Matías López Hernández, fundador de Gran Tarajal. Su madre, Dolores murió en 1922, y su padre contrajo segundas nupcias con Carmen Delgado Expósito. Matías estudió en Gran Canaria, demostrando sus habilidades artísticas, escultura, pintura, artesanía. Hizo el servicio militar en el Regimiento de Ingeniería. Con el triunfo del Frente Popular, fue secretario de la Federación de Obreros, y trabajó como contable en el Ayuntamiento de San Lorenzo, donde gobernaba el partido de izquierdas. También daba clases de pintura.

A raíz de la rebelión fascista de 1936, Matías López fue encarcelado. En esas fechas ocurrió la terrible *represión franquista en San Lorenzo*, siendo detenidos 21 miembros de la corporación municipal. En Enero de 1937 Matías fue juzgado en consejo de guerra acusado de rebelión, de huir y de tenencia de armas y explosivos. En el proceso fueron condenados a muerte Matías López y los* 5 de San Lorenzo*. Matias alegó: “Señores del Consejo yo les ruego que tomen en cuenta mi conducta militar y civil, pues nunca se me ha arrestado ni se me ha llamado la atención, siempre he cumplido con mi deber”. *Inmaculada Pérez,* autora de la obra ‘_Muero como quien soy. Matías López Morales_‘ ha constatado que murió por su ideología, que las acusaciones eran infundadas, y recupera para su recuerdo “la fuerte personalidad de Matías, un intelectual autodidacta, una persona formal para su edad, un demócrata que murió con honor y gritando a la libertad”.

En Enero de 1937 su madrastra Carmen viajó a la comandancia militar de Santa Cruz de Tenerife para pedir clemencia de rodillas al General Dolla La Hoz: “ayer me condenaron un hijo a muerte y no tiene causa ninguna para eso”, quien le contestó “señora no puedo hacer nada porque esa condena hace tiempo que la tiene el generalísimo en Burgos”. Bajando las escaleras, le pegó la boca a la oreja de Carmen “…nos tomamos unas cervecitas, bajo ese árbol, nos damos un paseíto y yo le doy la vida de su hijo”, a lo que Carmen respondió “a ese precio no compro la vida de mi hijo yo”. Unas monjas que se enteraron del motivo de la visita de Carmen al general, le dijeron “Si lo han condenado es porque es un malhechor y tiene causa para eso”. Carmen visitó a Matías, llevándole ropas, comida, tabaco, un ajedrez.. Juan, tío de Matías también le visitó constatando su entereza: ”no te preocupes de nada, los que me van a matar son los que tienen que temblar”.

Matías y los 5 reos de San Lorenzo fueron trasladados al campo de tiro. Los soldados de guardia lloraban y Matías les tranquilizó. Un teniente le ofreció una botella de coñac “tómate un buche para que te serenes”. Matías le contestó: “¿más sereno me quiere? Usted es el que no lo está, yo no bebo nunca, y hoy menos lo haré. Estoy escribiendo a mi padre varias cosas, y hablando con mi madre que es un ser extraordinario y ha venido a acompañarme hasta el último momento en que me van a asesinar”. Un cura le dijo “muchacho, confiésate que es el último momento de tu vida”. Él miro de arriba abajo, y le dijo “No señor, mi vida no se sabe lo que podría durar, Dios me la dio y él es quien podía quitármela, usted viene aquí a apadrinar el crimen. Su puesto está ante un jefe a decir que no sea un criminal despiadado dando órdenes de matar a hombres que no han cometido ningún delito y siempre han cumplido con su deber de ciudadanos trabajadores y honrados, muchos de ellos padres de familias, dejando huérfanos niños y mujeres sin amparo y sin consuelo de nadie”. El cura dio media vuelta y no volvió.

Matías fue fusilado el 29 de Marzo de 1937 por sus compañeros de regimiento. Carmen le limpió la cara embarrada de sangre y tierra, pues el oficial que le dio el tiro de gracia, estaba temblando y se lo dio en el ojo en lugar de en la sien. Carmen le decía “¡ay mi hijo, como te acribillaron las balas asesinas”. Después cubrió su cara con un paño rojo como Matías le había pedido, ya que “me matarán por rojo”. Se acercó el cura a decir un responso, y Carmen le dijo “Haga usted el favor de retirarse”. Ese día fueron igualmente asesinados los 5 de San Lorenzo. Los amigos de Matías, camaradas del Partido Comunista de Canarias, reunieron el dinero necesario para comprar el féretro y el nicho.


----------



## klopec (29 May 2019)

Pone como ejemplo al rojo hipócrita de Juan Ramón Jiménez, al que estuvieron a punto de ejecutar unos milicianos rojos al confundirlo con otro. Por supuesto otro que exilió en los EEUU y no en la Madre Rusia.

Y habla de la patraña de los niños robados otro de la cuerda de la Pasionaria , que cuando le mentaron de repatriar a los niños que los rojos mandaron a Rusia se excusó diciendo que era imposible porque se habían convertido en putas y borrachos.

Menuda sarta de sandeces hay en el hilo para intentar blanquear a la pandilla de psicópatas y dementes del bando rojo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 May 2019)

*El HORROR y el ESPANTO franquista asolaron Las Cinco Villas*

Las Cinco Villas de Zaragoza emprendieron su camino republicano mediante una ley de reforma agraria y liberación de los montes comunales, “Declaración de los alcaldes socialistas de las Cinco Villas exigiendo el rescate de los bienes comunales usurpados, dirigida al Ministro de Agricultura, Marzo de 1933”, promovida por *Antonio Plano Aznárez* (Alcalde de Uncastillo y Vicepresidente de la Diputación Provincial de Zaragoza), y amparada por los alcaldes de otros 24 pueblos como: Ejea de los Caballeros, Sos del Rey Católico, Sádaba, Farasdués o Remolinos. Fueron fusilados prácticamente todos durante la guerra civil.

La ley del deslinde comunal que arrebató a los terratenientes las tierras que ellos anteriormente habían usurpado provocó una represión atroz, innombrable, en las Cinco Villas. Los franquistas sacaban a la gente de su casa para matarlos. En Ejea los falangistas entraron atropellando y fusilando, daban brutales palizas a presos colgados de los pies. Los ediles pagaron con su muerte la osadía de haber ganado unas elecciones. En Sádaba se asesinó a la totalidad de la corporación municipal republicana. Un teniente fascista se encaprichó de una niña de Uncastillo, muerto el padre en el frente republicano, fusilaron a la madre por “roja”, y la niña fue adoptada como huérfana. En Uncastillo fueron asesinados 44 vecinos durante el verano de 1936 y los meses siguientes. Un camión se llevó a mujeres del pueblo y otras localidades, para matarlas en Farasdués. Más adelante otras 17 mujeres fueron fusiladas en Uncastillo.

La familia Pueyo fue masacrada. La abuela Magdalena Prat Pueyo se mantuvo siempre firme. Fusilaron a sus 3 hijos, *Francisca*, *Jesús* y *Pío*, y sus 2 nietas *Rosario* y *Lourdes* fueron violadas, asesinadas y quemadas, cuentan que el cuerpo de la pequeña, Lourdes, no ardía. Eran costureras, de las Juventudes Socialistas, habían bordado orgullosas la bandera Republicana. La Asociación Memoria Histórica *Batallón Cinco Villas* ha comunicado novedades sobre estos asesinatos, muy recomendable su lectura. El padre de las chicas, Francisco Malón, asesinadas su mujer e hijas, murió agotado de dolor. Nunca tuvieron sepultura digna, los cuerpos fueron a parar a fosas desconocidas. A Pío, concejal socialista, se lo llevaron a fusilar con su tío *Ignacio Maisterra*. A Jesús, 4 falangistas se lo llevaron al cuartel con otros detenidos. Cuando los sacaron de los calabozos, los subieron en un camión como animales, todos estaban ensangrentados, habían sido golpeados con saña, el carpintero *Maza*, tenía un ojo salido. El camión salió hacia Luesia, fueron fusilados a las puertas del cementerio de aquel pueblo.

Las ejecuciones eran públicas y de obligada asistencia. Después había que terminar la obra, quitar las ideas socialistas de hijos y familiares a través de la iglesia, obligados a confesar, imponiendo la religión a la fuerza. En la memoria permanece imborrable la imagen de curas con pistola al cinto saliendo en camiones al monte a «cazar» a los huidos. Como la familia Pueyo, muchas otras fueron castigadas, sin poder manifestar dolor ni rabia, y debiendo obligadamente pensar únicamente en sobrevivir.


----------



## fredesvindo (29 May 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Claro, incendiaron iglesias ¿por qué? Por odio hacia una institución brutal, si es hoy y te violan un niño sin que tenga castigo, imagina en esos tiempos!



Continúa con tu politica de manipulación de que por unos cuantos son todos culpables.

EL COMUNISMO EL PARTIDO CON MAS MUERTE A SUS ESPALDAS.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 May 2019)

klopec dijo:


> Pone como ejemplo al rojo hipócrita de Juan Ramón Jiménez, al que estuvieron a punto de ejecutar unos milicianos rojos al confundirlo con otro. Por supuesto otro que exilió en los EEUU y no en la Madre Rusia.
> 
> Y habla de la patraña de los niños robados otro de la cuerda de la Pasionaria , que cuando le mentaron de repatriar a los niños que los rojos mandaron a Rusia se excusó diciendo que era imposible porque se habían convertido en putas y borrachos.
> 
> Menuda sarta de sandeces hay en el hilo para intentar blanquear a la pandilla de psicópatas y dementes del bando rojo.


----------



## fredesvindo (30 May 2019)

*+ CAPUCHINAS CONTEMPLATIVAS (5 mártires)*



- *Sor María Jesús Masiá Ferragud*
- *Sor María Verónica Masiá Ferragud*
- *Sor María Felicidad Masiá Ferragud*

Monjas Capuchinas del monasterio de Agullent (Valencia). Las tres fueron asesinadas junto a su hermana Sor Josefa, Agustina Descalza, y su anciana madre de 83 años, Doña María Teresa Ferragud Roig. Fueron detenidas en la casa materna donde las cinco mujeres llevaban una vida de oración y penitencia por la salvación de España. En el terrible martirio, Doña María Teresa fue viendo cómo los milicianos arrancaban una a una las vidas de sus amadas hijas. Pero las animó en la hora suprema con estas palabras: _«Hijas mías, no temáis, esto es un momento y el Cielo es para siempre»_. Cuando le llegó su turno, los milicianos la increparon: _«Oye vieja, ¿tú no tienes miedo a la muerte?»_. Pero ella contestó: _«Toda mi vida he querido hacer algo por Jesucristo y ahora no me voy a volver atrás. Matadme por el mismo motivo que a ellas, por ser cristiana. Donde van mis hijas voy yo»_. Todas han sido beatificadas el 11 de marzo de 2001.


----------



## Puertas (30 May 2019)

No me he leído el hilo. Pero quería puntualizar el título: no existe ningún documento clasificado de la guerra civil. Ni falta que hace. El PSOE participó en las matanzas porque en aquella época eran comunistas radicales, y aquello no era una democracia.

Eran pistoleros. Y mataban a todos los que podían.

Para que os hagáis una idea, el Pablo Iglesias de nuestra época podría haber sido un socialista de entonces. Y su alerta antifascista habría supuesto que sus cachorros habrían matado a 50 personas esa noche. Y la periodista buscando fachas en Marinaleda se habría llevado 30-40 personas en un día.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 May 2019)

*Los franquistas convirtieron los FUSILAMIENTOS de REPUBLICANOS en Valladolid en un espectáculo público en el que no faltaban los churros y el aguardiente*

Frente al paredón había una caseta que servía copas de orujo, churros y anisete al público para que confortase la espera. Así animados, los espectadores pasaban un buen rato viendo caer a las víctimas una tras otra, y podían aguantar mejor el frío vallisoletano entre su llegada y el tiro de gracia con el que se despedían hasta el día siguiente. *Valladolid* era en 1936 una ciudad más bien pequeña en la que todos se conocían. Cuando las víctimas bajaban del camión camino del paredón, los espectadores, hombres, mujeres y niños, intentaban reconocer a los condenados entre comentarios poco compasivos.

El reconocimiento de alguna personalidad pública se comentaba señalándola unos a otros. El máximo interés se centraba en la forma con que estos personajes se enfrentaban a la muerte. Después se comentaba como la faena de un torero y la muerte del toro. “Fulano estuvo valiente” “Mengano dirigió la palabra a los presentes” “Zutano, tan bravucón él, no se tenía en pie…”. El colmo de la expectación se producía cuando entre las víctimas había alguna mujer. Todos los detalles se estudiaban para después difundir por la ciudad: que Vicenta Bermejo se había vestido con el traje de novia para su fusilamiento; que las Doyagüez, madre e hija, iban maquilladas…Se hablaba así de personas, a veces conocidas, a las que fusilaban, caían al suelo ensangrentadas, tiroteadas, muertas ante los ojos de los curiosos. Después podrían leer en el café _El Norte de Castilla_, en cuya sección “Han sido ejecutados” se daba cuenta exacta de las víctimas diariamente, y con la autoridad que confiere el haber sido testigo en primera fila, ampliar, comentar y hasta rectificar cada detalle con los amigotes.

Los fusilados de San Isidro habían sido acusados de “rebelión militar” y de “ayuda a la rebelión”, y condenados a muerte en juicios cuyos jueces, y los espectadores que se solazaban con el espectáculo de la ejecución, sabían que en realidad eran simples vecinos, civiles desarmados, inocentes de semejantes cargos que los acusadores les endosaban. Eran personalidades públicas, políticos elegidos en las urnas, sindicalistas, intelectuales, obreros concienciados, funcionarios… en total, cerca de 500 personas perdieron la vida en ese lugar, los altos de San Isidro, donde hoy se encuentran las pistas deportivas de un colegio público.


----------



## klopec (30 May 2019)

> Ver archivo adjunto 113826



_"Muchos de nuestros niños eran ya adolescentes de ambos sexos. Habían pasado seis o siete años desde que salieron de España. *Los más pequeños sufrían llorando las terribles calamidades de aquellas marchas y contramarchas, de las huidas empavorecidas durante semanas y meses, muertos de hambre, comidos de miserias y ateridos de frío*. Los mayorcitos con quince o dieciséis años rompieron todas las amarras de la cuartelera disciplina y comenzaron a vivir por su propia cuenta. En Taskhent ( Asia ) llegaron a organizarse en bandas de salteadores que robaban a mano armada y realizaban toda clase de tropelías entre los habitantes de la región. Preferían la muerte o el presidio a continuar pereciendo de hambre en los colectivos escolares. En Samarkanda y en Tibliss ( Georgia ) *las jovencitas aprendieron que podían mitigar el hambre prostituyéndose, entregándose a los oficiales del Ejército o a los altos burócratas del Partido o de la Administración que eran los únicos que podían pagar sus caricias con un pedazo de pan*. No pocas de ellas quedaron embarazadas.

Algunos de nuestros pilletes se dedicaron a robar en los trenes. Fueron a parar a las cárceles. En Kakan asaltaron una panadería. Aprehendido uno de ellos resultó ser el hijo de Carrasco, coronel del Ejército republicano y a la sazón coronel del Ejército Rojo en la Escuela Frunce de Moscú. *El niño murió tuberculoso en la cárcel*.

Gracias a la enérgica actuación de refugiados españoles adultos que, en la mayoría de los lugares, se hicieron cargo del cuidado de los niños y de los adolescentes, se pudo aminorar la tragedia de nuestros pequeñuelos y corregir en gran modo el bandidaje y la prostitución entre los jóvenes.

El anhelo de salir de la Unión Soviética se apoderó tan inconteniblemente de los jóvenes españoles que llegaban a extremos de desesperación como en el conocido caso de Florentino Meana Carrillo que, al perder las esperanzas de poder abandonar la URSS, escribió una carta en la que explicaba su decisión de arrancarse la vida antes de continuar encerrado *«en el inmenso campo de concentración y de hambre» que era la Unión Soviética*. Ingirió un vaso de ácido sulfúrico. Al enterarse su hermano, otro jovencito, tomó un cuchillo, se trasladó al Hotel Lux donde creyó encontrar a Pasionaria, que era la que le había denegado la autorización a su hermano para regresar a España ( Pasionaria era la única persona autorizada por las autoridades soviéticas para conceder o denegar los permisos de salida de la URSS a los adultos y a los niños españoles ) y al no encontrarla, descargó su furia contra el representante del Partido, cargo que desempeñaba en aquellos momentos, José Antonio Uribes, suplente del Buró Político, quien a duras penas pudo eludir la agresión del enfurecido muchacho, que fue a parar a la cárcel por intento de asesinato.

Cuando en 1.943 salí yo de la Unión Soviética, el problema que más profundamente me había distanciado del resto de la dirección del Partido Comunista Español fue precisamente el de los niños y jóvenes, reclamados por sus padres o que habían expresado deseos de regresar a España junto a sus familiares, y que la obstinación criminal de Pasionaria y Antón, retenían en la URSS «hasta educarlos como buenos bolcheviques», pues — decía Pasionaria — *«no podemos devolverlos a sus padres convertidos en golfos y en prostitutas, ni permitir que salgan de aquí en furibundos antisoviéticos».*

Por referencias verbales de algunos jóvenes llegados desde Rusia a México, gracias a la porfiada reclamación de los padres a través de las autoridades mexicanas, he podido saber que un grupo de los que allí quedaron fueron enviados a estudiar a ciertas universidades y la mayoría destinados a las fábricas. Los cálculos de mis informantes _*elevaban los fallecimientos a la aterradora cifra de un 40 por 100 del total de los enviados a la URSS en los años 1.936 - 1.937*_. ¡ Dos mil niños españoles no podrán ya regresar a España !._


*FUENTE* : "EN EL PAÍS DE LA GRAN MENTIRA", pág. 100, 101, por *JESÚS HERNÁNDEZ TOMÁS*, político español de ideología comunista que llegó a ser Ministro de Educación y Sanidad durante la Guerra Civil Española. Fue uno de los fundadores del Partido Comunista de España, del cual acabaría convirtiéndose en uno de sus principales dirigentes 


JOJOJO *Hernández Tomás era COMUNISTA. Imagínate lo que hicieron con los niños en realidad*. Ésto no lo va a investigar Balta Garzón ni los embusteros de la "_memorieta histórica_". Convertidos por la dejadez de la Pasionaria, de los sinvergüenzas de Negrín y cía. y de los Rusos *en putas y ladrones o borrachos*. Mucho rollo con la iglesia para tapar el genocidio, los abusos y la miseria que los rojos hicieron con decenas de miles de niños que secuestraron mandándolos al exilio y desentendiéndose de ellos ... o usándolos como carne de cañón u objetos sexuales.

Y responde el rojo con dibujitos de "El Jueves" ,


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 May 2019)

fredesvindo dijo:


> EL COMUNISMO EL PARTIDO CON MAS MUERTE A SUS ESPALDAS.



DOSSIENTOSSSSH MIL MILLONESH DE MUERTOSHHH


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 May 2019)

* El país de la desmemoria, del genocidio franquista al silencio interminable *

*eldiario.es adelanta un capítulo del libro escrito por el periodista experto en memoria histórica Juanmi Baquero y publicado por Roca Editorial. Sale a la venta este jueves
A lo largo de diversos ensayos, "el autor señala todos aquellos aspectos que aún están pendientes de resolver" tras la dictadura, destaca Baltasar Garzón en su prólogo
«Los aviones venían rasantes y me agazapé en el suelo, cubierto por una manta. De pronto sentí un golpe fuerte en la espalda". Con este relato de una víctima empieza un libro lleno de testimonios y datos que reconstruyen la desmemoria española*

*PRÓLOGO. La manta que oculta la verdad, por Baltasar Garzón*
Afirma en este libro Juan Miguel Baquero que uno de los pilares de lo que él llama El país de la desmemoria es el abandono de los derrotados. «La realidad falseada, el descrédito salpicado de olvido estratégico. Como si fuera posible sepultar todos los nombres». Tiene mucha razón. La mentira, la difamación, el silencio fueron impuestos por la dictadura para acabar de doblegar a los supervivientes de un infierno y a sus descendientes, inmersos en un purgatorio eterno, culpables por estar vivos y castigados por no pertenecer al club de los elegidos. Si el abandono es la base de la desmemoria, el miedo la alimenta.
Creo que, como juez, lo que más me ha impresionado en cada víctima que he conocido no ha sido tanto el terrible sufrimiento que expone en su testimonio como el alivio inmenso por poderlo contar ante la autoridad competente. Hablar de lo ocurrido equivale a hacerlo real. Las palabras hacen cierto lo que tanto tiempo se guardó en el corazón y en la cabeza, lo que ni siquiera se susurraba a escondidas.
El país de la desmemoria es pues un libro que ahonda en esa historia, avanzando por un relato de sufrimiento y haciendo patente, sin alharacas, lo que ocurrió y por qué hay que recuperar y profundizar en los hechos aún recientes de nuestra historia. Me conmueve el niño que da inicio a este relato, Alejandro, al que dijeron que cuando los aviones bombardearan se tirase a la cuneta y tapara su cuerpecito con una manta. Como ese niño real, nuestra sociedad se ha cubierto durante todos estos años con una frágil colcha que, al retirarse, deja ver la cara fea de un régimen franquista que mató, hizo desaparecer, humilló, torturó y encarceló; que robó niños; que asoló con el terror para lograr la sumisión y no levantó la bota hasta bien entrada la década de los 70.
El narrador ha tocado de forma exhaustiva todos los hitos de esa larga marcha de frustración y padecimientos, y señala todos aquellos aspectos que aún están pendientes de resolver. Explica que las llamadas de atención de organismos internacionales como la ONU no sirvieron para que el gobierno anterior, de signo conservador y enraizado aún en esencias franquistas, se ocupara de restablecer la verdad. Y hace votos, como todos los hacemos, para que el gobierno socialista pueda llegar a conseguirlo.
Es una tarea urgente, antes de que los más antiguos del lugar dejen este mundo sin haber conseguido obtener por fin la victoria sobre la impunidad, para que las nuevas generaciones aprendan a rechazar los golpes de estado, las dictaduras, los crímenes contra la humanidad… el odio. Agradezco a Juan Miguel Baquero la oportunidad de su obra y las frases que en ella me dedica. En su día me declaré competente para investigar la ejecución de un plan sistemático de desaparición de miles de personas y creo que aún no se ha dado cumplida respuesta a estos crímenes de lesa humanidad que, por serlo, no prescriben, mal que les pese a tantos interesados en evitar la verdad. Su conciencia sabrá por qué. Los demás, debemos seguir en la brecha para acabar con esa impunidad que tanto daño nos ha hecho. Que así sea.

Baltasar Garzón Real. Jurista


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 May 2019)

*CAPÍTULO 1. Ensayo para la barbarie*
«Los aviones venían rasantes y me agazapé en el suelo, cubierto por una manta. De pronto sentí un golpe fuerte en la espalda. Quedé paralizado. Noté que tenía sangre. Cuando todo el mundo se levantó, vi que me había caído encima la cabeza de una niña. Yo tenía diez años y ella era más chiquita. Una pequeña de cuatro o cinco años.» Los recuerdos de Alejandro Torrealba siguen vivos ocho décadas más tarde. La escena que relata ocurre en la carretera de Málaga a Almería, cuando decenas de miles de personas huyen del avance rebelde. Porque el 7 de febrero de 1937 había arrancado siniestro, con Francisco Franco, Adolf Hitler y Benito Mussolini atacando sin compasión a población civil durante uno de los mayores éxodos del siglo xx. Tras el bombardeo, los golpistas entran el día 8.
La capital malagueña, que hasta entonces había estado en manos republicanas, acogía a miles de refugiados que atestaban las calles, procedentes de Antequera y de Ronda, recién tomadas. Se sabía por las experiencias de Cádiz, Sevilla, Córdoba y Granada que las tropas rebeldes no tenían compasión con la gente de a pie de las ciudades. Y Málaga había sido un feudo republicano durante siete meses tras el golpe de Estado de julio del 36. En otras ciudades habían tenido lugar fusilamientos a centenares, detenciones a miles. Los civiles que temen por sus vidas tienen que escapar por la única salida posible, los 175 kilómetros que separan esa ciudad de Almería, aún republicana. Fascistas y nazis convierten la línea costera en una trampa y la huida en una carnicería. Será el mayor crimen de guerra de la guerra civil española: La Desbandá. Los números de esta masacre andaluza, en la huida de Málaga hacia Almería, no son concluyentes. Varían según las diversas investigaciones. En cifras redondas supera los 5.000 muertos en un río humano compuesto por más de 200.000 refugiados asediados por tierra, mar y aire. Miles de mujeres, ancianos, niñas y niños, derrotados y atacados mientras se limitaban a huir, sin presentar batalla.
La desesperada migración muta en un inédito drama humanitario. La interminable columna de mujeres con sus bebés e hijos pequeños, los ancianos, la mayoría descalzos, son bombardeados desde el mar por la artillería de los cruceros rebeldes. Por tierra les persiguen las tropas italianas, que los van ametrallando. También caen bombas desde el cielo. Este ataque contra población civil por parte de Franco y sus aliados precede a otros bombardeos indiscriminados que son más conocidos, como los de Guernica (Vizcaya), Barcelona o Játiva (Valencia), pero los supera en la dimensión de la matanza. En todos estos casos los ataques a la población civilse hicieron con participación alemana e italiana.
«Alejandrito, cuando vengan los aviones te tiras a la cuneta y te tapas con la mantita, ¿vale? —le decían—. Y eso hice», afirma en 2018 aquel niño, ahora Alejandro, noneganerio. Con apenas un trapo como toda cobertura. Como una suerte de escudo que no impide la máxima expresión del terror.
La Guerra Civil española es un propicio banco de pruebas para la futura Segunda Guerra Mundial, y Hitler y Mussolini no lo desaprovechan. La Desbandá también sirve como ensayo bélico. Les vale como prólogo del conflicto internacional que el führer y el duce provocarán pronto. En España ensayan sus armas nuevas, aportando de paso al futuro caudillo español un apoyo decisivo. Sin el sostén de la bestia totalitaria, materializado en tropas de infantería, armamento y aviones, quizás nunca hubiera llegado la victoria de Franco en España.
Estas matanzas de civiles lejos del frente bélico ejemplifican la voluntad genocida del franquismo: la orden de aniquilar al adversario social y político para evitar la resistencia, como principal estrategia para ganar la guerra, y la pedagogía del terror y la violencia extrema como herramientas. Un afán terrorista que resultó, entre otras cosas, en la cifra de al menos 114.226 desaparecidos forzados, cuyos cadáveres acabaron enterrados como perros en las más de 2.500 fosas comunes excavadas en los cementerios y en las cunetas de caminos y carreteras de todo el país.
Las tumbas ilegales sembradas en suelo español representan el fruto más ignominioso de aquel conflicto bélico y de su posguerra. Pero no el único. El rendimiento de la cosecha fascista está en todas y cada una de las violaciones de derechos humanos que han seguido produciéndose durante décadas sin que ninguno de sus responsables haya tenido que pasar por un juzgado. Nada más brutal que el contraste entre la impunidad de los crímenes cometidos desde el 17 de julio de 1936 por los sublevados contra el legítimo gobierno de la Segunda República, por un lado, y el desprecio del Estado, por otro, a las víctimas de la conspiración armada. Un claro síntoma de la herida abierta, de un olvido insostenible en cualquier nación democrática homologable a la española, que deja al descubierto la herencia diseñada por los golpistas, continuada por sus herederos y que a lo largo de cuatro décadas de democracia ha sido imposible romper.
Ni siquiera la Ley de Memoria Histórica, aprobada en 2007, trajo consigo una auténtica respuesta a las reivindicaciones de las víctimas, resumidas en el trinomio de palabras «verdad, justicia y reparación». Ha seguido vigente la preconstitucional Ley de Amnistía aprobada durante la Transición, que ha actuado como una suerte de Ley de Punto Final en un país que, por ejemplo, ha sostenido durante años con dinero público el Valle de los Caídos, el mausoleo donde el dictador recibió sepultura como si fuera un faraón, rodeado de algunos de los suyos, pero también de miles de aquellos a los que él condenó a muerte. Un mausoleo tenebroso en cuya construcción trabajaron muchos presos políticos convertidos en esclavos.
En el capítulo «Parafernalia simbólica» trataremos con mucho detalle este monumento fascista, y hablaremos de los nuevos intentos de cambiar su significación y llevarse de él la momia de Franco y los restos de José Antonio Primo de Rivera, anunciados por el gobierno de Pedro Sánchez desde el momento que ganó la moción de censura contra el PP tras la sentencia del caso Gürtel. Porque la anomalía reina en España, un país que ha sido capaz de abrir la vía judicial para las dictaduras de Augusto Pinochet en Chile y de Jorge Rafael Videla en Argentina aplicando los principios del derecho universal. Pero que también ha sido capaz de boicotear la única causa abierta en el mundo para juzgar al franquismo, la Querella Argentina. Porque España ignora el mandato de Naciones Unidas y nunca llevó ante un juez a los verdugos y torturadores, ni ha investigado judicialmente las prácticas represivas organizadas más duraderas de Europa.
Porque España no anuló tampoco los juicios franquistas que terminaron con condenas a muerte, penas de reclusión, cuantiosas multas o depuración profesional. Porque los gobiernos españoles tampoco han restituido el expolio que sufrieron, por parte de los franquistas y sus amigos, los perdedores. Tampoco se ha cuestionado nunca la fortuna corrupta de la familia Franco, que tras la muerte de la única hija del dictador, Carmencita, ha quedado dispersa entre los nietos y la Fundación Franco.
Ni siquiera en democracia se ha obligado a rendir cuentas a las empresas que usaron esclavos, condenados en juicios políticos, durante la dictadura. Es más, la simbología fascista permanece en las calles y abrir estos debates molesta a una parte de la población y a sus representantes políticos. Porque la cara más oscura de este pueblo demuestra que el franquismo está vivo, presente.
Por todo esto España es el país de la desmemoria. Una tierra enmarañada en la lectura parcial de su propio relato, que ha vendido durante años una visión equidistante o directamente apologética de su cruel pasado reciente como alimento propiciatorio del franquismo sociológico. Un país en donde muchos todavía no entienden que para ser demócrata hay que empezar siendo antifascista.
Los recuerdos de Alejandrito, huyendo de las tropas franquistas que acaban de conquistar Málaga, los recuerdos de aquel que fue un niño que huía cargado con su manta y su terror infantil a cuestas, son el paradigma de la apuesta por la libertad, la igualdad y la democracia que fue truncada por el fascismo. Del juguete roto en mil pedazos. La memoria de Alejandro Torrealba Crepiemx, nacido el 18 de julio de 1927, recrea en enero de 2018 la masacre de La Desbandá desde su modesta vivienda de San Cristóbal de La Laguna, en Tenerife, islas Canarias. Queda muy lejos aquel frío mes, pero regresa a su fiel memoria en escenas grabadas a sangre y fuego. Las bombas caen del cielo, la tierra salta por los aires y los gritos de dolor y pánico invaden el aire de los senderos que bordean la costa, por donde huyen a miles personas atemorizadas, camino del refugio republicano que aún ofrece Almería.
«Me duele la espalda», piensa Alejandrito, arrugado bajo un trozo de tela ajada. La gélida mañana acaba rota por el contraste de un líquido caliente. Es la muerte. «Estaba allí —repite ahora—, era una niña… La cabeza me golpeó, la cabeza de una pobre criatura.» Los mayores del séquito familiar oyen las quejas del pequeño y acaban recogiendo los restos de la cría. «La enterraron allí mismo —apunta el nonagenario—. Es el primer muerto del que tengo conciencia», dice. Allí deben de seguir los huesos, sepultados por décadas de abandono en la sierra malagueña, en una cuneta de la sinuosa travesía costera conocida desde entonces como «la carretera de la muerte».
«Me limpiaron la camisa en un charco de agua que había por allí y me la pusieron mojada, ya sin sangre.» Y recuerda que enseguida siguieron caminando. Dando tumbos entre las embestidas inmisericordes de los aviones alemanes e italianos, de la munición escupida por los cañones de los buques rebeldes, de los disparos de las ametralladoras y los fusiles fascistas. Pero la carne trémula del niño también sintió la frialdad metálica de la metralla: «No me salvé. Aquí —y se señala la nalga derecha— me entró la esquirla de un proyectil cuando estaba bocabajo, cubierto por una mantita pobre de tonos marrones.
Tenía un boquete grande y me metían gasas para curarlo con desinfectante; me dolía una barbaridad», rememora. Y de repente salta una de las sorpresas del relato, que enlaza con la historia conocida de un mito cuando añade: «Me curaban en la ambulancia del médico canadiense». Alejandro se refiere a Norman Bethune, el galeno llegado a un país en guerra para intervenir en apoyo de la República. Invitado por la Comisión de Ayuda a la Democracia Española, el doctor Bethune dirige varias unidades médicas que incluyen el primer servicio móvil de transfusiones de sangre. Al enterarse de lo terrorífica que era aquella huida de población civil, viaja desde Valencia acompañado de dos ayudantes, Thomas Worsley y Hazen Sise, con los que durante varios días socorre al pueblo que escapa de la ocupación rebelde de Málaga. El voluntario internacional vive en La Desbandá uno de los episodios más dramáticos de su carrera. «La más horrible evacuación de una ciudad que hayan visto nuestros tiempos», cuenta en su libro Bethune. De aquella obra, 'El crimen del camino Málaga-Almería', me muestra sonriente un ejemplar, una vida después y pese a todo, Alejandro Torrealba en su casa de La Laguna. Que me sigue contando con su increíble memoria: «El canadiense era muy querido, iba con más sanitarios, algunos españoles, y curaban a un montón. Se le tenía mucha consideración… porque venían a auxiliar. Yo entonces no sabía quién era, claro. Veía la ambulancia que tenía la cruz roja y a esas personas que iban vestidas de blanco que iban recogiendo y curando».
Norman Bethune era un héroe entre las bombas que caían sobre «una procesión de miles y miles de personas», como él mismo dice en su crónica, una caravana a la que cada vez se sumaba más gente que bajaba de los pueblos de la serranía para unirse a la huida. Aquello fue una matanza premeditada e innecesaria porque «allí no había guerra», dice Alejandro con gesto serio. «Fue un ataque contra el pueblo, un desastre», ejecutado por la alianza en la guerra de España de lo que él llama ahora «tres criminales»: Franco, Hitler y Mussolini. «Mataron a miles de personas. ¿La matanza de Málaga a Almería? Vi muertes de niños. Y vi a una mujer, moribunda, dando el pecho, con el niño chupando de lo que era casi un cadáver. No me explico —añade ochenta años después— cómo podían usar aviones y barcos de guerra contra la población.»


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 May 2019)

El anecdotario de Torrealba está lleno de pasajes muy duros. «Quisieron partir un puente y entró un proyectil que mató a todos los que allí había.» Se refiere al pasadero del río Guadalfeo, destruido justo cuando la aterrorizada muchedumbre cruzaba el amplio caudal. Muchos cayeron al agua cuando se derrumbó la estructura y perecieron arrastrados por la corriente. En el lugar del impacto, recuerda, «quedó un hombre haciendo señales —Alejandro agita los brazos—, con todo esto lleno de sangre —señala de cintura para abajo— y un puñado de niños muertos alrededor». Pero los peores momentos siempre llegaban con la oscuridad nocturna, entre confusos y espantados gritos infantiles: «¡mamá!, ¡papá!». «Muchos niños se perdían, los veías solitos, llorando de noche… ese clamor era espeluznante», narra. Le pasó al propio Alejandro, que también anduvo tres días perdido durante la semana que duró el trayecto hasta Almería. Solo pensaba «adelante, adelante», regresar al río de gente, mientras hacia el sur, en la penumbra marina, estallaban los fogonazos del cañoneo de tres buques sublevados, los cruceros Canarias, Baleares y Almirante Cervera. O con el estruendo de los obuses que caían entre una multitud que a esas alturas ya había perdido la noción del sueño. Cada amanecer, cada día, sin dejar de recibir el castigo que para la gente indefensa suponía la incesante y bestial arremetida militar, la columna de huidos sigue caminando. Los aviones pasan rasantes, pilotados por militares italianos y alemanes que saben muy bien que el objetivo de sus ataques es población civil. «Tanto bajaban que yo veía a los pilotos, con los cascos, y los mayores me decían “niño, agáchate”, porque parecía que las ruedas iban a chocar con nosotros».
Y en Torremolinos aquel niño encontró un inesperado entretenimiento. «Allí vi combates aéreos —dice Alejandro, porque por fin llegaron las aeronaves republicanas que salían a enfrentarse con el enemigo— y había un revoltillo de aviones para acá y para allá, por la playa, frente al campo de aviación.» Los niños se apostaban en algún montículo de tierra para ver aquella novedad «como si fuera una película», con aquellos aeroplanos que caían al mar incendiados. Jugaban a acertar cuál iba a ser el siguiente. «Uno de los nuestros cayó ardiendo en la bocana del muelle y cuando yo luego de mayor fui marino les conté a mis compañeros que por ahí se había estrellado un avión de la República.»
No tenían miedo, asegura, seguían caminando como si la vida fuera solo esa barbarie que acontecía a su alrededor. Como si todo tuviera que ser así. Al poco de arrancar la huida Alejandrito ya está «acostumbrado a ver cadáveres». No sabe concretar cuántos muertos llegó a contar. La más importante, «la niña» cuya cabeza cortada por el impacto de alguna bomba le cayó encima, repite con la mirada fija, pero luego recuerda también las imágenes de todos los agonizantes tirados en el suelo, y los mutilados, los cuerpos destrozados, o los caminantes que, exhaustos, abandonándose, se quedaban tirados ensayo para la barbarie de cualquiera manera con un «Déjame, que ya no quiero vivir más» como epitafio. «¿Quién los iba a recoger?», reflexiona Alejandro, que cuenta que la gente sepultaba víctimas «como podía».
De repente, recuerda una lúgubre anécdota: «Cuando había una fosa y un promontorio de haber enterrado a alguien, mi primo Tobalo y yo nos subíamos y empezábamos a hacer fuerza a ver qué pasaba —hace el gesto de estar saltando sobre la tierra—. Cosas de chiquillos», termina. La familia de Torrealba había salido de Ronda enfilando la línea costera oriental de Andalucía. Bajaron pueblos, de San Pedro de Alcántara a Almuñécar, consumiendo por el camino apenas unos trozos de caña de azúcar. «Yo no tenía zapatos ni nada —cuenta— y pasé un hambre canina.» Su padre había fallecido antes de la guerra y su madre se quedó en Algeciras (Cádiz) con sus otros hermanos. Alejandrito se tuvo que ir con sus tíos, María y Alfonso. En un momento de la larga travesía, María rompió a gritar: «¡Mira, ese es mi hijo Juan!». Señala un montón de militares muertos, insepultos. Juan había estado en el frente, en Belchite, en Extremadura… «¿Cómo lo sabes?», pregunta el marido. «Por los calcetines», responde ella, desesperada. Alejandro se acuerda de la escena con todo detalle. «Y cuando lo destaparon no había forma de reconocerlo, tenía la cara desfigurada, con golpes, destrozada», cuenta.
Juan estaba enrolado en el Ejército Popular de la República. Cuando estalló la guerra, hubo vecinos del pueblo que se aliaron con los golpistas y la represión. Pero luego hubo también, dice Alejandro, «muerte de gente rica». Esas muertes las causaron «gente que venía de fuera», que mataba «por el odio que traían», represalias antifascistas por parte de quienes habían visto el terror rebelde infligido en la retaguardia. «Eso tiene que decirse —añade reivindicativo—. Los tenían enfrente, eran el enemigo, los llamaban fascistas, y mataron a unos cuantos». Pero la brutalidad de las fuerzas franquistas era ejercida de forma especial. Alejandro todavía guarda un recuerdo preciso de aquellos episodios. «Cuando conquistaban un pueblo metían primero a los moros, y más si había resistencia», porque tenían órdenes de no dejar a un republicano vivo, así que entraban a matar «y después, que hicieran lo que quisieran».
Franco les daba carta blanca para robar y ejecutar a su antojo, y el relato de Alejandro recuerda la violencia extrema, la misma que sabemos que se produjo años antes, durante la guerra africana del Rif. «Había chillidos de mujeres, les cortaban el cuello y todo, eran criminales… ¡y las niñas! —exclama abriendo los ojos—, a las niñas…» Ahí detiene el relato. ¿También les hacían de todo? «Había una niña, que tenía mi edad o unos doce años, y la violaron los moros.» Y más tarde, cuando ya vivía en las Canarias, oyó historias de cómo mataron allí los franquistas a los republicanos: «Los montaban en barcos y lanchas, llenas de gente, y los tiraban uno por uno al agua, por fuera de la escollera, con una cuerda amarrada al cuello y una piedra. ¡Vivos! —exclama todavía horrorizado—. Porque eran “rojos”, y para los fascistas eso no eran personas».
La masacre de La Desbandá no cesó hasta que los caminantes recibieron un respiro vital a la altura de Motril. Lo recuerda también: «Pararon el frente porque llegaron algunas fuerzas republicanas y de las Brigadas Internacionales». Una noche, ya cerca de Almería, los hambrientos refugiados intentaban descansar a duras penas. «Vi a los moros, a los falangistas y a los legionarios. Eran los sicarios de Franco, Hitler y Mussolini. Y cómo mataban.» Cuando los derrotados están cerca del final del trayecto, de repente aparecen los Regulares, tropas formadas por mercenarios marroquíes. «En una loma había un grupo de personas y disparaban. ¡Pam! ¡pam! ¡pam! —imita con firmeza el sonido de los disparos—. Me acuerdo de que salí corriendo con la mantita a saltos sobre cuerpos caídos. Iban cayendo uno tras otro, hubo una matanza de miedo y sabían que éramos gente normal, que no éramos soldados. Todo eso lo tengo en la mente. Grabado. De eso no me olvido.»
El ejército franquista reclutó en torno a 80.000 mercenarios del norte de África en los tres años de guerra, según datos de la Delegación de Asuntos Indígenas en Tetuán. «Huíamos del terror... ¡pero terror! ¿Los moros? Teníamos un miedo…» Así fue el mayor crimen de guerra del franquismo, La Desbandá, porque el objetivo de Franco era «meter el terror» como peaje hacia la victoria. Más de ocho décadas después, Alejandro siente «pena de que sucediera» aquella masacre. «Nos bombardeaban los barcos y los aviones, que dejaban la carretera llena de cadáveres y trozos de personas.» Las secuelas, décadas después, van más allá de la cicatriz dibujada en la piel del niño Alejandrito. «Es la Guernica andaluza… aunque no sé si fue antes o no.»
Pablo Picasso (Málaga, España, 1881-Mougins, Francia, 1973) hojea los diarios franceses y se detiene en unas páginas de L’Humanité que traen fotografías del bombardeo masivo de la aviación alemana en Guernica (Vizcaya) el 26 de abril de 1937. El drama se conoce fuera de España y empuja al pintor a crear un cuadro que acabará convertido en emblema de los horrores de la guerra: Guernica. Las escenas que representa detienen el tiempo en escala de grises. Una mujer que grita desesperada con su hijo muerto en brazos. Un caballo relincha herido. Un brazo mutilado sostiene una espada rota. Un edificio en llamas. La secuencia dibuja el ensayo para la barbarie. Picasso retrata el destrozo diseñado por los aliados fascistas. Lo hace a través del pánico provocado en suelo vasco, entre la población civil un día de mercado, aunque bien hubiera podido aludir a las secuelas terroríficas de La Desbandá gestada en su tierra natal o, años después, en cualquier lugar del mundo, porque el Guernica representa la ignominia del ser humano en cada conflicto bélico. El lienzo fue expuesto inicialmente en el Pabellón Español de la Exposición Internacional de París en 1937, pero el inicio de la Segunda Guerra Mundial propició que el pintor pidiera luego su traslado al Museum of Modern Art (MoMA) de Nueva York. El lienzo no regresó a España hasta 1981, una vez restituida la democracia, y está expuesto en el Museo Nacional Centro de Arte Reina Sofía de Madrid.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 May 2019)

Aquel día de primavera el mercado de Guernica estaba muy concurrido. La administración autonómica vasca incluso solía organizar en esas ocasiones varios trenes especiales para que los refugiados, que se contaban por decenas de miles en Bilbao, pudieran hacer acopio de comida en las zonas rurales. En la villa hay unas 12.000 personas cuando la Legión Cóndor, una unidad aérea hitleriana, descarga una mezcla de proyectiles explosivos e incendiarios. Los aparatos crean un anillo de fuego mientras las ametralladoras de los cazas, alemanes e italianos, acribillan en vuelos rasantes a la masa que intenta huir despavorida del infierno. Es la Operación Rügen, un experimento, la primera acción de tal calibre ejecutada contra una ciudad abierta. Y sirve a Hitler como ensayo de los bombardeos de saturación que aplicará de forma sistemática en la posterior contienda internacional, una técnica de ataque aéreo que provoca efectos devastadores. Una réplica de Guernica, por ejemplo, dejó convertida en cenizas la localidad de Frampol durante la campaña nazi en Polonia.
En la pequeña ciudad vasca los pilotos de la Luftwaffe del III Reich, comandados por el teniente coronel Wolfram von Richthofen, dejan una dantesca estela de 1.654 víctimas mortales en una localidad que sumaba entonces apenas 7.000 habitantes, según el gobierno de Euskadi. Bien pudieran ser más, pues la dificultad de acceder a fuentes documentales certeras y concluyentes siempre proyecta sombra sobre estas acciones. Además del asesinato de civiles, el 90 por ciento de los edificios de la población quedó destruido o fuertemente dañado. Pero si los ejecutores fueron militares del Eje, la orden de arrasar Guernica la dio Franco. El futuro dictador, como cabeza de las tropas sublevadas, fue el máximo responsable de que 59 aeronaves atacaran el área urbana donde se había concentrado un elevado número de civiles sin posibilidad de defensa. Firmó ese mandato de agresión contra el pueblo vasco, como también firmó las órdenes de las más de un millar de operaciones aéreas que los aliados fascistas practicaron sobre Euskadi en la guerra civil. El golpista español, con el apoyo de Hitler y Mussolini, intentó ocultar y minimizar el impacto de la masacre desde el día siguiente ante la repercusión que lo ocurrido en Guernica tuvo fuera de las fronteras hispanas, con primeras planas de periódicos como The New York Times. Franco llegó a culpar de lo ocurrido al «feroz sistema de los rojos de incendiar todos los centros urbanos antes de la retirada». Las certezas históricas desmienten la afirmación del líder rebelde. Una prueba del fraude que intentó colar Franco está en el telegrama del cónsul italiano Carlo Bossi, un documento recuperado en el que queda de manifiesto la osadía de negar el bombardeo sobre Guernica.
La maniobra de ocultación continuó incluso durante las propias tareas de desescombro, iniciadas dos años después del bombardeo y ejecutadas por prisioneros de guerra a los que se obligaba a continuar la labor sin pararse ni siquiera cuando iban apareciendo cadáveres, que quedaban sin identificar ni registrar. Como si no fueran nada, solo ruinas del gentío rojo. El lehendakari de aquel entonces, José Antonio Aguirre, del Partido Nacionalista Vasco, llegó a solicitar una investigación sobre la masacre al Comité de No Intervención, organismo creado para fiscalizar el cumplimiento del Pacto de No Intervención extranjera en la Guerra Civil. Pero Franco, de nuevo con apoyo nazi y fascista, logró frenar la puesta en marcha de un informe internacional y neutral del caso. La negación del crimen de guerra caló en la memoria histórica del franquismo como una de las puntas de lanza de los historiadores revisionistas. Lo cierto es que el bombardeo de Guernica, y el cuadro de Picasso, han quedado como un hito en la lucha contra el fascismo, como símbolo de una época convulsa y rota por el enfrentamiento en Europa de las democracias y los regímenes dictatoriales.
Antes, el 31 de marzo de 1937, otra población vizcaína sufre la aniquilación de civiles y el ensayo de nuevas técnicas de combate con las pasadas criminales de bombarderos y cazas de la Aviazione Legionaria italiana. En Durango, los aviones sueltan 14.840 kilos de explosivos que causan la muerte a 336 personas. El ayuntamiento local interpuso el 18 de julio de 2017 una querella contra los 46 miembros del ejército de Mussolini, dirigidos por el general Vicenzo Velardi, que actuaron en apoyo de la táctica criminal de Franco. La embestida fascista fue considerada por la corporación municipal, en su alegato, como un delito de lesa humanidad, como un crimen de guerra. Unos meses después, sin embargo, el juzgado de instrucción número 3 de la ciudad archivó la causa. «Sin objetivo militar y con la única justificación de vengarse de las derrotas que nuestro ejército causa a los invasores, la criminal aviación fascista bombardea ferozmente un pueblo pacífico. Y en su impotencia, se ensaña una vez más en los cuerpos de mujeres y niños.» El largo subtítulo del periódico Frente Sur estaba precedido del escueto titular Jaén bombardeado. Ocurre el 1 de abril, apenas horas después del castigo 24 el país de la desmemoria ensayo para la barbarie 25 al que fue sometido Durango, con pilotos españoles del ejército rebelde usando aeronaves nazis. «Todos los hombres útiles de la retaguardia deben, sin descanso, construir las defensas antiaéreas», animaba en un faldón el rotativo. Había sido una operación más de terror y castigo. Otra plaza sin frente de batalla ni objetivos militares, con más de 150 fallecidos, la mayoría ancianos, mujeres y niños. Y un elemento diferencial: la acción fue firmada y ordenada desde el aeródromo de Sevilla por el responsable de la rebelión en el sur, el general golpista Gonzalo Queipo de Llano, como represalia al bombardeo republicano sobre Córdoba. Los Túpolev y los Katiuskas de las tropas gubernamentales dejaron cuarenta muertos e infligieron daños en el Hospital General Militar. Como nueva respuesta, el Frente Popular efectuó los días siguientes varias «sacas» de presos ejecutando entre 120 y 130 derechistas.
La batalla de Belchite (Zaragoza) marca otro episodio de violencia extrema entre el 24 de agosto y el 6 de septiembre de 1937. El municipio era uno de los principales objetivos del Ejército Popular de la República en el frente de Aragón. Y estaba en poder de unas bien pertrechadas fuerzas franquistas, con nidos de ametralladoras, elementos defensivos colocados en los edificios, barricadas en las calles y unas tropas dispuestas a resistir el asedio. Los republicanos no pueden perder tiempo en su avance hacia la capital aragonesa y deciden atacar el casco urbano de ese pueblo con la aviación, mientras la artillería lo machaca a bombazos desde su posición firme en el Cabezo del Lobo. Luego llegarían los combates casa por casa, puesto a puesto. Hasta que el pueblo cae, devastado por completo. Pierden la vida en esa batalla unas 5.000 personas, y se hacen 2.411 prisioneros. La operación, empero, no ejemplifica el diseño gubernamental de la contienda, como sí ocurre con la reacción franquista en tierras vascas o en ciudades andaluzas. La clonación de los terribles ataques experimentales queda repartida por diversos rincones de la península sobre los que, desde las barrigas de los bombarderos Junker de Hitler o los Savoia-Marchetti de Mussolini, caen bombas durante horas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 May 2019)

Es el caso de Játiva (Valencia), donde el 12 de febrero de 1939 tuvo lugar uno de los últimos bombardeos franquistas de esta calaña, que causó 145 víctimas mortales y centenares de heridos. De poco valió que la guerra de España estuviera atravesando sus últimos días y que la victoria fascista estuviera al alcance inmediato de los rebeldes. Las bombas de la aviación italiana cayeron sobre el pueblo buscando su principal objetivo: un tren que trasladaba a soldados republicanos. De paso segaron la vida a numerosos civiles, convirtiendo la estación y sus alrededores en un escenario salpicado de restos humanos. Por aquellos días Cataluña ya había caído en manos de Franco.
La batalla del Ebro puso la rúbrica a la victoria de los conspiradores y la República vivía los últimos coletazos de un sueño, de una experiencia irrepetible que marcó la vanguardia democrática de la época y cuya legitimidad nunca fue repuesta en España. Barcelona es la primera gran capital atacada por la aviación moderna, en 1938. Solo en la ciudad condal los datos oficiales de la Generalitat citan 924 muertos, entre ellos 118 niños, y más de 1.500 heridos en marzo de aquel año, además de decenas de edificios destruidos o con desperfectos graves. Una prueba documental está en el Arxiu Nacional de Catalunya, que tiene catalogadas fotografías de un informe emitido por la Aviazione Legionaria en 1939 dando cuenta de los daños causados por los bombardeos tácticos contra población civil. Caen bombas también sobre Granollers, Tarragona, Girona, Figueres, Alfés, Castelldans, Granyena de les Garrigues o Les Borges Blanques, entre otras, y en toda Cataluña se contabilizan más de 2.500 víctimas mortales tras casi dos años de fuego aéreo. Los bombarderos Savoia y los cazas Fiat despegaban del aeropuerto de Son Sant Joan en Mallorca, convirtiendo las islas Baleares en una base clave para el ejército franquista que los aliados fascistas utilizaron para perfeccionar las técnicas y armamentos de la guerra aérea. Las trágicas réplicas de la Segunda Guerra Mundial llegaron con los explosivos arrojados por la Luftwaffe sobre Londres o París, o por los aliados en
ciudades como Dresde.
Las oleadas de refugiados crecen en España a merced del terror aplicado por los golpistas, con especial saña en los criminales experimentos aéreos. Muchos derrotados huyen de las carnicerías, de las bombas y los reiterados castigos estratégicos. La campaña de Cataluña acaba con todo aguante republicano en el nordeste de la Península, hunde la resistencia y convierte la frontera en un pasadizo por donde escapan caravanas interminables de derrotados. Los vencidos pasan a Francia a través de los Pirineos por municipios como La Junquera o Portbou
hasta poblaciones francesas como Le Perthus, Bourg-Madame o Cerbère. El exilio suele conducir directamente a los campos de concentración que las autoridades galas, insensibles al drama y desbordadas por la riada de republicanos, activan en las playas de Saint-Cyprien, Argelès-sur-Mer o Le Barcarès y en puntos como Gurs, Le Vernet o Bram. Ahí quedan encerrados al raso, en condiciones infrahumanas, miles de civiles junto a militares y miembros de las Brigadas Internacionales.
México y Argentina serán el destino final más numeroso de los buques cargados de exiliados. Medio millón de personas que huyeron de su país en un éxodo que quedó repartido por medio mundo, empezando por la propia Francia, pero que distribuyó gente por la Unión Soviética, Estados Unidos, Venezuela, Colombia, Cuba, Chile o Reino Unido. El rencor y la animadversión de las oligarquías patrias hacia quienes consideran los «enemigos de España» se convertirán en un espectro demoníaco durante la guerra civil. «Los impulsos ciegos que han desencadenado sobre España tantos horrores han sido el odio y el miedo. Odio destilado, lentamente, durante años en el corazón de los desposeídos. Odio de los soberbios, poco dispuestos a soportar la insolencia de los humildes. Odio de las ideologías contrapuestas, especie de odio teológico, con que pretenden justificarse la intolerancia y el fanatismo. Una parte del país odiaba a la otra y la temía. Miedo de ser devorado por un enemigo en acecho: el alzamiento militar y la guerra han sido, oficialmente, preventivos para cortarle el paso a una revolución comunista. Las atrocidades suscitadas por la guerra en toda España han sido el desquite monstruoso del odio y del pavor. La humillación de haber tenido miedo y el ansia de no tenerlo más atizaban la furia», escribiría Manuel Azaña, presidente de la Segunda República española.
Con el término «rojos» los sublevados contra el legítimo gobierno de la Segunda República española etiquetan a socialistas, anarquistas, comunistas, republicanos… o a las mujeres, que la reciente democracia igualaba como sujeto social a la altura del hombre en derechos y obligaciones, una emancipación y empoderamiento que el fascismo corta de raíz para devolver al género femenino al que consideran su lugar natural: el hogar, el segundo plano, la vida callada y obediente. El primer paso para la esterilización del proceso feminista fue la represión en caliente, mientras seguía la Guerra Civil, a cuyo término hubo una campaña sistémica dedicada a forzar a martillazos la sumisión de la mujer durante 40 años de nacionalcatolicismo.
Que España sea como es no parece casual. La idiosincrasia hispana gestada al cobijo de la mano alzada de Franco produce monstruos. Es una sociedad que tolera la existencia de miles de fosas comunes barridas bajo la alfombra; una anomalía democrática de tal calibre que mantiene impunes los crímenes franquistas contra la humanidad mientras la única pena recae sobre los propios represaliados, condenados al olvido y el desprecio. Porque el Estado no ha garantizado hasta ahora el acceso a la verdad, la justicia ni la reparación, exigidas por Naciones Unidas como requisito indispensable para cimentar las garantías de no repetición de las graves violaciones de los derechos humanos perpetradas desde el estallido golpista. Tras cuatro décadas de democracia, España todavía protege a los herederos del pasado más oscuro de la nación. Y lo hace, más de 80 años después del comienzo del estallido golpista, boicoteando desde la propia Fiscalía General del Estado cualquier causa abierta o usando la Ley de Amnistía para dar carpetazo a toda denuncia contra el franquismo. Y lo ha hecho también desde el plano ejecutivo, ninguneando las reclamaciones memorialistas y anulando, cuando por fin se aprobó, aunque fuera en forma desangelada, la aplicación de la Ley de la Memoria Histórica.
Así ocurre desde la victoria con mayoría absoluta del Partido Popular en 2011 con una visión radical: los «cero euros» de presupuesto para Memoria Histórica de los que alardea el presidente Mariano Rajoy en mítines y entrevistas se convierten en el estandarte que los conservadores enarbolan para matar el reclamo de las víctimas del régimen franquista. Antes de su triunfo en las urnas, Rajoy prometió a su electorado la derogación de la Ley 52/2007. No le hizo falta andorrear ese fango: con suprimir toda dotación presupuestaria y silbar mirando para otro lado, fue suficiente. Y conservó esa estrategia con mayoría o sin mayoría parlamentaria, siempre con la idea de mantener vivo el abandono y el ninguneo. Al inicio de su mandato redujo en casi un 60 por ciento la partida que el curso anterior destinaba el ejecutivo presidido por José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero (PSOE), pasando de 6,2 millones de euros a 2,5 en 2012. Ese mismo año, el consejo de ministros aprobó la supresión de la Oficina de Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y de la Dictadura, un organismo creado básicamente para coordinar las exhumaciones. Al ejercicio siguiente, 2013, Rajoy dejó toda la cuestión sin rastro en los Presupuestos Generales del Estado. Ahí quedó anclado, en el prometido mantra del desplante a las reivindicaciones de las víctimas de Franco, sin dinero público estatal para abrir fosas y cunetas para buscar a los desaparecidos forzosos o activar otras medidas de reparación.
Hasta que la moción de censura ganada por el PSOE apeó del poder al mandatario conservador e hizo presidente del gobierno de España a Pedro Sánchez. El debate en el Congreso evidenció, entre el 31 de mayo y el 1 de junio de 2018, que había otras opciones parlamentarias: votaron a favor del cambio los socialistas junto con Unidos Podemos, ERC, PDe-CAT, PNV, Compromís, EH Bildu y Nueva Canarias, con la abstención de Coalición Canaria y el voto contrario de PP, Ciudadanos, UPN y Foro Asturias.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 May 2019)

Un apretón de manos en las escaleras de La Moncloa. Pedro Sánchez y Pablo Iglesias posan sonrientes ante la prensa. El curso político arranca en septiembre de 2018 cargado de noticias, con una fotografía impensable tan solo unos meses antes. Y tras una reunión de poco más de dos horas, los líderes de la izquierda progresista difunden uno de los propósitos del encuentro: sacar la Memoria Histórica del barbecho al que había sido sometida por Rajoy. El nuevo Ejecutivo, nada más aterrizar, quiere dejar claro que va a encarar las cuestiones clave en materia memorialista que desde la oposición había reclamado a Rajoy. El objetivo es reformar el marco legal de la Memoria para dar un nuevo impulso a la norma y garantizar su cumplimiento, empezando por la médula espinal de la reparación: abrir las fosas comunes y buscar a los desaparecidos forzados, asumiendo el mandato atado a los derechos humanos más elementales como un deber del Estado; y explorar la posibilidad de avanzar hacia la nulidad de las sentencias del franquismo con el anuncio de la creación futura de una Comisión de la Verdad. Hay además otros gestos, más o menos simbólicos, como sacar a Franco del Valle de los Caídos y cambiar en algún sentido la función actual de mausoleo fascista que ha tenido siempre Cuelgamuros. Y, tras abandonar la idea de hacerlo allí mismo, el proyecto ambicioso y aún lejano de crear un Museo Estatal de la Memoria Democrática. Y eliminar el ducado de Franco y retirar las medallas y condecoraciones a torturadores del franquismo como Billy el Niño. Y revisar la simbología franquista en las calles y desbloquear el acceso a la justicia de las víctimas.
Y más, porque al mismo tiempo, en el mismo país, sobrevive una organización privada nacida para «glorificar» la figura de Franco. ¿Imagina el lector una Fundación Hitler en Alemania? ¿U otra dedicada a Mussolini en Italia? Difícil, e ilegal, que así fuera en esos países. En España, en cambio, existe la Fundación Nacional Francisco Franco (FNFF), un ente vivo y que ha funcionado como un grupo de presión destinado a ensalzar al dictador en un país en el que ni siquiera es delito la apología del fascismo. Además de perpetuar el rastro de un golpista y de un régimen cimentado sobre miles de desaparecidos, la presencia de la Fundación Franco dista de ser simbólica y se ha convertido en un lobby con impacto visible. Una muestra palpable es la defensa de la tumba del dictador y del propio Valle de los Caídos, en una campaña ejecutada junto a los descendientes del militar golpista, cuya figura obtuvo incluso el apoyo de un manifiesto de militares que hasta hacía poco desempeñaban cargos en la jerarquía militar. La Fundación llegó a cobrar subvenciones durante el gobierno de José María Aznar, dinero público que fue destinado a digitalizar el vasto archivo que tiene en su poder. La custodia de estos documentos en la sede de la FNFF es un caso insólito, una aberración que la entidad mantiene y anuncia en su propia página en internet para ofrecer su consulta solamente a los investigadores e historiadores que sus directivos aprueben. La Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica presentó una demanda ante la Fiscalía con el objetivo de determinar si esos archivos pertenecen al Estado, en cuyo caso deberían ser devueltos. Allí siguen, en los mismos cajones.
La actividad de la Fundación no queda ahí. Además, usa los tribunales, pone denuncias y gana batallas judiciales. «Es incomprensible que el nombre de Franco siga paralizando la aplicación de una ley aprobada en un parlamento democrático», denunciaba el Ayuntamiento de Madrid. Porque este anacronismo, que estaría prohibido en otros países, ha logrado resultados como frenar el cambio de nombre de 52 calles con reminiscencias franquistas en la capital del país. El listado, que se aprobó tras una fase de estudio con expertos de variado corte ideológico, calificaba estas denominaciones como «exaltación » del golpe de Estado, la Guerra Civil, la represión o la dictadura. Pero la FNFF puso una demanda y detuvo el retoque que se quería dar al callejero madrileño. «Intentan reescribir la historia y conseguir por la vía de la justicia lo que no pudieron por la vía democrática en el Pleno del Ayuntamiento de Madrid», decía la presidenta del Comisionado de la Memoria Histórica, Francisca Sauquillo, tras declarar como testigo ante un juez por este caso. Tan seguro debe de estar el lobby de la arbitrariedad reinante que animan a todos los organismos a su alcance a incumplir la ley de Memoria Histórica, ofreciendo asesoramiento a los alcaldes que decidan transgredirla. La presencia en los juzgados de la misma fundación se extendió a la defensa del topónimo de un pueblo de Soria que homenajea al militar sublevado Juan Yagüe, conocido como «el Carnicero de Badajoz» por las matanzas rebeldes en Extremadura. En el litigio, el ente franquista fue de la mano del ayuntamiento local y de la Fundación Yagüe. Y ganaron: la justicia acabó permitiendo el uso del nombre San Leonardo de Yagüe para esa localidad. El juez no vio «ofensa o agravio» en la denominación, aunque la asociación Recuerdo y Dignidad, que pedía extirpar el apellido del golpista, definió el fallo como «una humillación a las víctimas del franquismo».
Que exista una Fundación Franco capaz de arrogarse el derecho a denunciar la supresión de nomenclatura franquista para las calles de nuestras ciudades es sintomático. Contra viento y marea, y como si no contara el paso del tiempo, ha funcionado sin problemas desde su constitución el 8 de octubre de 1976. «Apenas un año después de la muerte de quien rigiera los destinos de España durante 40 años», como reza en los estatutos al hablar de los fines del organismo. Y esto le permite, por ejemplo, administrar parte del patrimonio expoliado por el dictador. El Pazo de Meirás es la punta de iceberg de la fortuna usurpada por el holding empresarial de El Pardo. La antigua residencia de la escritora Emilia Pardo Bazán fue un «regalo» que el golpista recibió en diciembre de 1938 aunque la ofrenda, en el ecuador de la guerra civil, fue recaudada con «donaciones» supervisadas por la Falange mediante visitas casa por casa, pistola al cinto y con amenazas de por medio, al más puro estilo mafioso. La FNFF fue capaz de anunciar que usaría la gestión del lugar para elogiar la «grandeza» de Franco e incluso canceló las visitas al Pazo ante la presión social generada por este «robo». Como respuesta a las manifestaciones en favor de la devolución al patrimonio público del pazo ubicado en Sada, A Coruña, y apenas dos meses después de la muerte de la única hija del dictador, Carmen Franco, los herederos pusieron en venta la finca gallega por un precio inicial de ocho millones de euros. La inmobiliaria encargada de la operación anunciaba el inmueble señorial como un espacio «muy conocido» que está «lleno de historia» y de «cuadros,
recuerdos y una magnífica biblioteca».


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 May 2019)

La apología del golpismo y de la represión está en el ADN de la Fundación Franco. Su existencia se justifica para «glorificar» al dictador español y su duradera sombra genocida y corrupta. El camino que la Fundación sigue para lograr este propósito es intentar perpetuar el relato épico —o cuando menos equidistante— de la conspiración de las oligarquías españolas contra un gobierno elegido en las urnas. «Franco no fusilaba gente», respondió un portavoz de la FNFF en una entrevista en una cadena de televisión nacional. La conjura armada fue una forma de «rebelarse contra esa tiranía que se iba a imponer», continuó. Llamó «tiranía» al régimen democrático al que puso fin, con una sublevación armada seguida de una guerra muy cruenta, el golpista cuyas glorias se ocupa de ensalzar la Fundación que lleva su nombre. En un comunicado, la entidad llegó a defender estos lugares comunes del denominado franquismo sociológico con un llamativo «Franco era la antítesis de Hitler». El discurso usa un completo repertorio que va más allá de las palabras. Conmemora cada año el nacimiento del tirano y su muerte todos los 20N, o celebra el inicio de la contienda fratricida el 18 de julio y el final de la «cruzada» con una adaptación del lapidario mensaje oficial golpista que dice: «En el día de hoy, cautivo y desarmado el Ejército Rojo… nosotros no olvidamos», dando nueva vida al último parte de la guerra civil firmado por Franco el 1 de abril de 1939.
Los garantes de la memoria histórica del franquismo usan cualquier vía para financiarse: solicitar donaciones, organizar banquetes de homenaje, publicar recopilaciones de las misas dedicadas al general rebelde o vender participaciones de Lotería de Navidad terminadas en los números 36 y 39, coincidiendo con los años de arranque y conclusión de la guerra. Si comparamos todo lo que antecede con lo que ocurre en países próximos, el nuestro queda en entredicho. «La cuenta de Twitter de la Fundación Franco: bloqueada en Alemania, visible en España», señalaba un titular de prensa dando cuenta del desfase entre ambas naciones. La cuenta de la FNFF es inaccesible desde tierras germanas porque las compañías tecnológicas se enfrentan a multas de hasta 50 millones de euros por no eliminar o bloquear contenidos que entren dentro de la categoría de discursos del odio. El desfase argumental para combatir la peligrosa huella fascista es evidente. Un extremo íntimamente ligado a que España nunca derrotó al fascismo, a las consecuencias de que Franco acabara sus últimos días en la cama, eternizando los estertores de un régimen levantado a sangre y fuego y parapetado en el «todo está atado y bien atado». Es el camino que transitan los nostálgicos o quienes, en un ejercicio de torsión ideológica, acaban definiéndose como demócratas sin entender ni asumir que tal posición política exige también declararse antifascista.
Con estos mimbres, España ha vivido ajena a su propia realidad. Mirando a otro lado, negligente, sin tejer un plan que abriera todas y cada una de las cunetas para sacar los cadáveres de quienes dieron su vida por defender la democracia y saciar la sed de justicia de los familiares de los represaliados: cerrar el duelo y dar un entierro digno a sus seres queridos. El paradigma de este escenario alumbrado a dos velas está en las cifras que señalan a España como uno de los países del mundo con más desapariciones pendientes de esclarecer. Es la clave 34 el país de la desmemoria de bóveda que arma la estructura eternizada del franquismo sociológico. De la pervivencia y supremacía del relato de los vencedores. De la barbarie que sigue sangrante, con las heridas abiertas, y la verdad, la justicia y la reparación cotizando a la baja. Con la sinrazón nacida de una guerra que sigue campando como seña de identidad de una sociedad sometida a una carencia básica: el respeto a los derechos humanos de las víctimas del terrorismo de Estado. Porque Franco construyó su propia memoria histórica como epitafio nacional, como garante de una anomalía democrática que tiene que ser combatida como deber inexcusable, como recurso de futuro tan vivo como el dolor palpable de los represaliados y sus descendientes. Ahí queda el terror en una parte de la balanza, la esperanza adormecida en el extremo opuesto. De un lado Franco, visible, presente, pisoteando la historia de España. Del otro el niño Alejandrito, llevando a cuestas la memoria de los derrotados al abrigo tan solo de una vieja manta. Porque España sigue siendo el país de la desmemoria. El pueblo que camina del genocidio franquista al silencio interminable.


----------



## klopec (30 May 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> DOSSIENTOSSSSH MIL MILLONESH DE MUERTOSHHH



*Ay, que se nos han perdido 115.000. ¡¡¡ Que se nos acaba el trinque !!! *


*22/09/2.008*_
*ALGUNOS PODRÍAN ESTAR 'DUPLICADOS O TRIPLICADOS'*_ 

*Garzón recibe más de 140.000 nombres de desaparecidos en la Guerra Civil y la dictadura*

_https://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2008/09/22/espana/1222093274.html_


*25/02/2.019
Un informe encargado por Justicia emplaza a exhumar los restos de unas 25.000 víctimas del franquismo de fosas comunes*

_https://www.europapress.es/nacional/noticia-informe-encargado-justicia-emplaza-exhumar-restos-25000-victimas-franquismo-fosas-comunes-20190225183346.html_


----------



## klopec (30 May 2019)

*LA DESBANDÁ, LA COBARDE HUÍDA DE LOS MILICIANOS DE MÁLAGA UTILIZANDO A CIVILES COMO ESCUDOS HUMANOS. OTRO EMBUSTE QUE AÑADIR AL "HIMALAYA DE MENTIRAS" QUE PROFETIZÓ BESTEIRO.

JUANMI BAQUERO LEE LAS DECLARACIONES CON LAS GAFAS DE LA "MEMORIAHISTÉRICA" Y NO SABE NI LO QUE ESCRIBE ... 

José lucha en el frente que está defendiendo Málaga el mismo día 7 de febrero*_. A la mañana del día siguiente, cuando ya las tropas nacionales están en la capital, consigue salir de la ciudad. Tras su llegada a Almería, luchará en el frente de Motril hasta el final de la guerra. 

José Ginés nace en Cuevas de San Marcos en 1.913, en una familia con un arraigada ideología de izquierdas. De padre agricultor, en su casa siempre se lee el diario ‘El Socialista’. Por eso, cuando estalla la Guerra Civil, *José no duda en ir a defender la causa republicana en el frente de Ardales*. En febrero de 1.937, está sirviendo en el cuartel de Capuchinos de la capital. El 7, cuando apenas queda un día para que las tropas nacionales ocupen la ciudad, salen a combatir al Monte Coronado. “Estuvimos allí todo el día pegando tiros, pero cuando llegó la noche, el teniente Pérez nos dijo que nos fuéramos, que por la mañana estábamos copados”.

José decide hacer noche en una posada en la capital. Ya en la mañana del día 8, sale a la calle vestido de miliciano ante el estupor de un conocido. “Me dijo: ‘Pero tú que haces aquí, pero coño, si están entrando los fascistas por la calle Cuarteles”. El joven cabo se une a otros dos militares procedentes de Marbella y los tres deciden marchar de la ciudad._* “Salimos con mucha dificultad de Málaga, ya huía muy poca gente. Desde las ventanas salían muchos tiros e íbamos pegados a las paredes”.*

*-- oo--*​
*Huyó con otros compañeros del batallón del Ejército de la Malagueta hasta llegar a Almería*. Allí recibió instrucción en el campamento de Viator y luchó en el frente de Madrid hasta el final de la guerra. Toda su familia huye también a Almería y de allí a Alicante. Al terminar la guerra, regresan a Málaga.

*Su historia :* El domingo 7 de febrero Benito lo pasa todo el día en el cuartel. Está en un batallón del Ejército en La Malagueta, donde recibe instrucción. Al anochecer, con las tropas naciones e italianas cercando la ciudad, reciben nueva orden de sus superiores. “_Formaron el batallón y tiramos para El Palo. No había consigna ninguna, sólo que había que huir. Pasamos El Palo, tiramos para Torre del Mar y allí ya se deshizo el batallón y cada uno tiró para un lado_”.

*Benito recorre todo el camino vestido de miliciano y armado*; al igual que otros seis compañeros que le acompañan. Cuando llegan a Vélez Málaga, se encuentran el pueblo desolado. “_La mayoría de las casas ya estaban abandonadas. Las familias se iban y las dejaban abiertas_”. Los refugiados entran en ellas para buscar algo de comida. *“*_*Conseguir alimento estaba muy difícil. A veces encontrabas cosas por el camino*_*. 
( HACE REFERENCIA A LOS SAQUEOS Y ASESINATOS COMETIDOS POR LOS COBARDES EN HUÍDA )*
_Un día encontramos en un cortijo una tinaja llena de aceite; era tan alta como una habitación. Cuando yo llegué, ya estaba casi por la mitad. La gente cogía el aceite para hacer tortillas con harina. Pero el aceite estaba tan bajo que no se podía coger con cubos porque no teníamos soga. Entonces, nos turnamos para que cada 20 minutos uno se dejara coger por los pies con la cabeza para abajo y subiera el aceite_”.

*-- oo --*​*El recorrido :* Salieron hacia Almería su padre Joaquín y su madre Encarnación, sus hermanos Eugenio ( 4 ) y Carmela ( 6 años ), así como toda la familia por parte del padre, incluida una abuela de 70 años. Su hermano Salvador, de 16 años, *salió días antes hacia Almería y luchará en un frente hasta el final de la guerra*.

*Su historia :* “_Nos fuimos con lo puesto. Había mucho miedo. La gente pasaba y decía que iba para la carretera de Almería; Salimos el día 7 a las 7.30 de la tarde. Era ya de noche_”.

Joaquín camina con unos zapatos negros de charol.* “*_Acabé andando con los pies. De los zapatos, sólo quedó la envoltura. En lo único que pensábamos eran en andar y en quitarnos de en medio_*”*. Al día siguiente, a la altura de Torre del Mar, comienzan los bombardeos. Su hermano Salvador, de 16 años, ha salido días antes hacia Almería. De él ha aprendido que, cuando lanzan bombas, es mejor no meterse en ningún agujero o alcantarilla. “_Me tenía dicho que me quedara al aire libre; que me tumbara en las zanjas que hay en las huertas para sembrar, porque así, si la metralla arrasa, te pasa por encima_”. Es lo que hace cada vez que aparecen los cañoneros Canarias y Cervera en la costa o cuando sobrevuelan los aviones. “_En uno de los tramos de la carretera apareció la aviación. Cada uno salió para un lado para esconderse y yo me tiré en una hondonada del terreno. Llevaba una taleguilla con un poco de ropa. *A pocos metros había un carabinero que fue lanzado por una de las bombas*. El pobre murió en el acto. A mí vino un trozo de metralla que dio en la taleguilla y que he tenido guardado hasta hace poco_”.

*-- oo --*​*El recorrido :*_ La familia de José llega hasta Salobreña, donde deciden regresar. Huyeron su padre Antonio Martos, su madre, Ana Rodríguez y sus hermanos Antonio ( 9 años ) y Francisco ( 6 meses ). Otro hermano, Diego, se queda con una tía de la madre en la barriada de La Araña.

*Su historia :* "Yo tenía seis años, pero era consciente de que huíamos de los fascistas”. Aquella tarde del 7 de febrero, el barrio de pescadores de La Malagueta se echó a la calle. “Todo el mundo tiró para delante”. Un petate con una sábana es lo único que llevan, pero la comida empieza a escasear pronto. “Ya a la altura de Rincón empezamos a comer cañadú. A mi madre, del susto, se le había perdido el pecho. Para dar de comer a mi hermano pequeñito, cogía, masticaba cañadú y mi hermano, como un pajarito, chupaba de la boca de mi madre. Así lo alimentaba”.

Es precisamente en este pueblo donde interrumpen momentáneamente su avance para pasar unos días con la familia de la madre. Esas jornadas perdidas les impedirán llegar a Almería. Cuando deciden retomar el camino y una vez pasado el río Guadalfeo, *los adultos deciden regresar. “Llegaron los italianos y uno de los jefes, uno de los mandos, que tenía la voz cantante nos dijo que no temiéramos, que la guerra no existía, que había terminado : ‘No teman ustedes que no va a haber represalias, ni nada de nada. Ustedes van a ir en unos camiones para Málaga”*.
_
*De vuelta a La Malagueta, la familia Martos pudo retomar su vida normal, aunque nunca olvidó aquellos días huyendo hacia Almería.*

*-- oo --*​_El recorrido : La familia, integrada por los padres, seis hermanos, cuatro sobrinos y la abuela, parte de Marbella hacia Churriana y, de allí, hacia Almería. Pasarán tres años entre Castellón y Murcia, *de donde regresan al terminar la guerra para rehacer una vida nueva en Málaga capital*. _

*-- oo --*​El recorrido : Miguel hace el camino con otros 10 niños de un internado hasta Almería. Posteriormente terminará en Barcelona y finalmente en el exilio. *Regresa a Málaga en el 39, terminada la guerra. ( SEGÚN LOS ROJOS, ÉSTOS ERAN LOS NIÑOS ROBADOS ... POR ELLOS )*

*-- oo --*​
_El recorrido : José consigue llegar a Almería con su hermano Víctor ( 21 años ), a quien encuentra por el camino *huido del frente de Alfarnate*. También le acompañan todas sus hermanas: Angelita ( 25 ), Concha ( 23 ), Mari Pepa ( 19 ) y Consuelo ( 13 ), el bebé de 10 meses de Concha, el marido de ésta y el novio de Mari Pepa. El grupo se separa a medio camino y José y Víctor se quedan con Angelita y el bebé, *pero ella no puede seguir y regresa con el niño a Málaga*. Angelita será fusilada en marzo en el cementerio de San Rafael. *José y Víctor lucharán hasta el final de la guerra en el frente republicano de Sierra Nevada. *_

*-- oo --

El recorrido :* Huye con su padre José, su madre Dolores y su hermano José, de dos años. En el trayecto, en un momento de confusión, el grupo de divide en dos. Su padre y su hermano consiguen llegar a Valencia. Ella y su madre son *interceptadas por las tropas nacionales en Almuñécar y deben regresar a Málaga antes de tiempo*.

Ante los insistentes bombardeos, madre e hija deciden adentrarse campo a través. El hambre les pasa factura y provoca desvanecimientos a la joven. El cansancio también hace mella. “_Mi madre iba con los pies hechos polvo, los pies iban echándole sangre_”. *Es entonces cuando se cobijan en una casa, atestada de refugiados. Uno de los hombres, al parecer un miliciano, decide salir del cortijo y empieza a disparar al cielo, contra los aviones que sobrevuelan la zona*.* “*_Todo el mundo empezó a gritar : ‘¿ Pero qué ha hecho usted ? Tuvimos que salirnos deprisa y corriendo de allí porque entonces los aviones y los barcos se dieron cuenta de que aquello estaba lleno de gente. Y fue salir, no llevábamos ni unos metros andando, cuando la casa entera cayó. Habían tirado una bomba encima_”.

*SI LES DISPARAS A LOS AVIONES Y BOMBARDEAN LA CASA LA CULPA ES DEL COBARDE MILICIANO "REFUGIADO" QUE DISPARÓ RODEADO DE CIVILES ... *

​


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 May 2019)

*La noche de los 80. La MATANZA de REPUBLICANOS en Teba (Málaga) por las tropas franquistas en 1937*

Teba es un municipio situado en el nordeste de Málaga, en la comarca de Guadalteba. Desde mediados del siglo XIX destacó por la importancia de su movimiento obrero. La desigualdad en la distribución de la tierra hizo que la actividad política y sindical fuera muy activa, especialmente durante la 2ª República. La presencia de la UGT y el PSOE fue relevante desde principios de siglo y durante la República se fue abriendo camino el PCE. Y fue precisamente en la revolución de octubre de 1934 cuando el pueblo alcanzó un gran protagonismo con el intento de asalto del cuartel de la Guardia Civil y la posterior represión, que supuso el procesamiento de más de 100 personas.

En las elecciones de febrero de 1936 los resultados fueron favorables al Frente Popular con el 84% de los votos, el centro y la derecha se quedaron en el 16%. El 20 de septiembre de 1936 entraron las tropas franquistas. Muchos tebeños habían huido, pero cuando cayó Málaga un gran número regresaron a Teba, creyendo el embuste de la propaganda franquista de que no habría represalias. De entre los que no volvieron a Teba, 7 terminaron colaborando con la Resistencia Francesa y fueron degollados por la locura de los campos de concentración nazis.

Según llegaban a Teba, gran parte de ellos fueron detenidos. La brutal represión comenzó en septiembre de 1936. Hubo un goteo constante de fusilamientos desde ese momento hasta un año después. El momento más duro de la represión fue en la madrugada del 24 de febrero de 1937, la “Noche de los Ochenta”, cuando fueron fusiladas 84 personas en grupos de 10, en las tapias del cementerio. Había 3 mujeres, una de 22 años, embarazada de 7 meses, que fue fusilada por haber portado la bandera republicana un 1º de Mayo. La mayoría de los fusilados no estaban señalados políticamente, ninguno tenía delitos de sangre. Los que habían tenido protagonismo habían huido.

Los vencedores arrojaron brutalmente a los fusilados, unos encima de otros, por prisas o por odio, a una inmensa fosa de 25 metros de longitud y 2 metros. Posteriormente fueron arrojadas más víctimas. Durante la exhumación de la fosa de Teba, gracias a la intervención de la Asociación para la recuperación de la Memoria Histórica de Antequera y su Comarca, fueron hallados un total de 151 cuerpos, 141 varones, 7 mujeres y 4 indeterminados. Se han hallado numerosos objetos personales, mecheros, monedas, medallas de la Virgen del Rosario patrona de Teba. La mayoría eran campesinos jóvenes, se han identificado documentalmente 140 personas. Los restos de las víctimas descansan ya en un panteón conjunto en el cementerio de Teba. El espacio ha sido declarado Lugar de la Memoria Histórica de Andalucía.


----------



## klopec (30 May 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *La noche de los 80. La MATANZA de REPUBLICANOS en Teba (Málaga) por las tropas franquistas en 1937*



*COMO ES HABITUAL, ESCONDEMOS LOS ROBOS, SAQUEOS Y ASESINATOS DE LOS ROJOS Y MONTAMOS EL *"*MELODRAMA MEMOHISTORICO*"


_Al declararse el estado de guerra en Málaga –20 de julio de 1936- en Teba *se conformó un Comité Revolucionario* como sistema de defensa ante la posibilidad penetración de los sublevados en la localidad, Comité que fue presidido por el que fuera Alcalde de la localidad en el momento de la sublevación, C. M. V.

Una de las medidas tomadas por el Comité y muy castigada posteriormente a la entrada del ejército rebelde *fue la recogida de alimentos de la mayoría de los comercios y de almacenes particulares de los grandes propietarios*, ( *VAMOS, ROBAR Y EXPROPIAR, COMO HACEN LOS ROJOS* ) existencias que fueron retiradas por la población mediante el sistema de vales, ostentando el cargo del Presidente del Comité de Abastos A. P. P., dirigente socialista.

Los lugares elegidos y convertidos en almacén fueron las ermitas, fundamentalmente por las dimensiones de éstas, y otros almacenes habilitados al efecto: Ermita de Nuestro Padre Jesús, ...

Por otro lado, *el Comité Revolucionario concedió la dirección de un grupo de 115 milicianos armados a J. P. B., quien instaló su centro de operaciones en la Ermita del Rosario.* *Bajo la responsabilidad de José Portillo quedaron los hechos cometidos por estos milicianos voluntarios; entre otros actos resaltan

las detenciones de vecinos de filiación derechista, los cuales fueron asesinados en diferentes fechas *entre los meses de julio y agosto de 1936 después de pasar por la prisión que existía en la misma calle Rosario, o bien asesinados en sus lugares de trabajo, como ocurriría con L. F. y su hijo L. G.

En estas primeras semanas tras la declaración de guerra, en el verano del 36 también fue detenido el sacerdote de Teba, Rafael Galán Escalante, maltratado directamente por J. P. y asesinado posteriormente, según aparece reflejado en fuentes documentales existentes en Archivo Histórico Local de Teba.

“Se sabe con toda seguridad que en la cárcel maltrataba de obra a los detenidos y muy especialmente al sacerdote don Rafael Galán Escalante, que después fue asesinado, al que golpeó bárbaramente, hecho éste que puede atestiguar el vecino de ésta don Francisco Salguero Moriel, que también estuvo detenido por la horda.”_

*FUENTE* : _*Archivo Histórico Local de Teba (A.H.L.T.) Caja 89, Expediente 16*_


----------



## S4ng (30 May 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


>



¿Está soltando ese volquete de tochos solo para decir que los asesinatos cometidos por el bando "Rojo" fueron aceptables?

Tenga en cuenta que todas las guerras civiles ocurridas tienen en común las barbaridades que se cometén en los "dos bandos", en pocas palabras no existe el bando de los "buenos".

Si comprende lo de más arriba aceptablemente coja y lea el título del hilo y verá la razón por la que está comportandose como un imbécil, aunque espero que me sorprenda y me de una respuesta dogmática.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 May 2019)

S4ng dijo:


> ¿Está soltando ese volquete de tochos solo para decir que los asesinatos cometidos por el bando "Rojo" fueron aceptables?
> 
> Tenga en cuenta que todas las guerras civiles ocurridas tienen en común las barbaridades que se cometén en los "dos bandos", en pocas palabras no existe el bando de los "buenos".
> 
> Si comprende lo de más arriba aceptablemente coja y lea el título del hilo y verá la razón por la que está comportandose como un imbécil, aunque espero que me sorprenda y me de una respuesta dogmática.



Los asesinatos son lo que son, pero mientras que un bando pagó por los suyos (que en proporción no fueron ni 1/10 con los franquistas) con sangre, pobreza y exilio durante 40 años de dictadura y otros 40 años de olvido, el bando fascista (derrotado mundialmente y ejecutados colgados por el cuello en Nuremberg) en España no sólo no ha pagado sino que está infiltrado en todas las instituciones de nuestra supuesta democracia.

En cuanto a justificación, qué quiere que le diga, si un cura viola a mi hijo, me lo cargo. Lo triste es que no podemos saber cuántos asesinatos de curas y monjas se debieron a odio ideológico (que lo hubo) y cuántos a odio por venganza. Pero lo que sí se sabe es que el franquismo fue genocidio institucionalizado, es decir, refrendado burocráticamente, firmado y sellado desde el fascismo, que no es otra cosa que la eliminación física del contrarioideológico y/o nacional y/o racial, y la apropiación de sus bienes.


----------



## klopec (30 May 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Los asesinatos son lo que son, pero mientras que un bando pagó por los suyos (que en proporción no fueron ni 1/10 con los franquistas) con sangre, pobreza y exilio durante 40 años de dictadura y otros 40 años de olvido, el bando fascista (derrotado mundialmente y ejecutados colgados por el cuello en Nuremberg) en España no sólo no ha pagado sino que está infiltrado en todas las instituciones de nuestra supuesta democracia.
> 
> En cuanto a justificación, qué quiere que le diga, si un cura viola a mi hijo, me lo cargo. Lo triste es que no podemos saber cuántos asesinatos de curas y monjas se debieron a odio ideológico (que lo hubo) y cuántos a odio por venganza. Pero lo que sí se sabe es que el franquismo fue genocidio institucionalizado, es decir, refrendado burocráticamente, firmado y sellado desde el fascismo, que no es otra cosa que la eliminación física del contrarioideológico y/o nacional y/o racial, y la apropiación de sus bienes.



Lo de que fueron 1/10 no se lo cree ya ni el ex-juez Garzón. Los datos ACTUALES demuestran que la represión roja fue muy superior en tres años que la nacional en 40.

Con sangre los que cometieron delitos en guerra o posguerra, pobreza tanto como los demás y exilio los que voluntariamente lo asumieron y no quisieron regresar.

El bando "_fascista_" como lo llamas ganó la guerra, fue reconocido por las potencias occidentales en 1.939, en el año 1.946 estaba comenzando a normalizarse internacionalmente y se culminó con la retirada de cualquier sanción por la ONU en 1.950.

Ni existió ningún genocidio ni venganza una vez completada la "_Causa General_" y realizadas las numerosas amnistías.

Como ejemplo el "_abuelito_" de Pablo Iglesias, de cargo en el Frente Popular e intervención activa en la guerra a funcionario del Ministerio de Trabajo de Girón.

En cuanto a las "víctimas", llama la atención a ocultar sistemáticamente el motivo de la aplicación de las penas. Todo una campaña mediática orquestada para blanquear los crímenes y estragos realizados por la izmierda durante los alos '30 y aparecer como "demócratas" cuando fueron un desastre revolucionario para España.

Les joda o no, fue un beneficio para España la victoria y posterior gobierno nacional.


----------



## enviameinviparafcymevoy (30 May 2019)

S4ng dijo:


> ¿Está soltando ese volquete de tochos solo para decir que los asesinatos cometidos por el bando "Rojo" fueron aceptables?



Los que dieron el golpe de estado en contra de la voluntad del pueblo español representado en las urnas, no fueron los rojos.


----------



## S4ng (30 May 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Los asesinatos son lo que son, pero mientras que un bando pagó por los suyos (que en proporción no fueron ni 1/10 con los franquistas) con sangre, pobreza y exilio durante 40 años de dictadura y otros 40 años de olvido, el bando fascista (derrotado mundialmente y ejecutados colgados por el cuello en Nuremberg) en España no sólo no ha pagado sino que está infiltrado en todas las instituciones de nuestra supuesta democracia.
> 
> En cuanto a justificación, qué quiere que le diga, si un cura viola a mi hijo, me lo cargo. Lo triste es que no podemos saber cuántos asesinatos de curas y monjas se debieron a odio ideológico (que lo hubo) y cuántos a odio por venganza. Pero lo que sí se sabe es que el franquismo fue genocidio institucionalizado, es decir, refrendado burocráticamente, firmado y sellado desde el fascismo, que no es otra cosa que la eliminación física del contrarioideológico y/o nacional y/o racial, y la apropiación de sus bienes.



Tal y como ha escrito esos párrafos da a entender que tiene ganas de otra "fiesta" de ese estilo y ya tiene al pastor seleccionado. Espero de verdad andar totalmente errado en eso que acabo de afirmar.

Si tan "bastardo" era el bajito de voz aterciopelada según lo que dice, ¿podría decirme que razón lo impulso a realizar las amnistías que hizo?




enviameinviparafcymevoy dijo:


> Los que dieron el golpe de estado en contra de la voluntad del pueblo español representado en las urnas, no fueron los rojos.



¿Intenta afirmar que lo que se dicto en las urnas en el 36 afecta a que el PSOE realizara matanzas?

PD: Si intenta desviar el hilo a si huvo o no pucherazo en el 36 le invito a que habrá otro hilo para ese fin.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 May 2019)

S4ng dijo:


> Tal y como ha escrito esos párrafos da a entender que tiene ganas de otra "fiesta" de ese estilo y ya tiene al pastor seleccionado. Espero de verdad andar totalmente errado en eso que acabo de afirmar.
> 
> Si tan "bastardo" era el bajito de voz aterciopelada según lo que dice, ¿podría decirme que razón lo impulso a realizar las amnistías que hizo?



¿Amnistías? Ja, paró cuando Hitler perdió la guerra porque se le cerró el ojete del miedo, pero como vendió España a los yanquis para lo que quisieran, pruebas nucleares incluidas, siguió a lo suyo destripando españoles.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 May 2019)

*Los crímenes del franquismo y su impunidad *

x Daniel Campione 



El general Emilio Mola, durante la preparación del alzamiento llamó a "*eliminar sin escrúpulos ni vacilación alguna a todos los que no piensen como nosotros*."

_Intervención en Foro Debate “Los crímenes del franquismo: Impunes en España, denunciados en Argentina”. Realizado en Facultad de Filosofía y Letras-UBA, Buenos Aires, el 4 de mayo de 2018_
En primer lugar, saludamos el trabajo de los querellantes argentinos, que se enfrentan a la búsqueda de clausurar la memoria de la República, de la revolución proletaria y campesina acaecida en la España de 1936, y la criminal represión que se encargó de segar todo el movimiento hacia las transformaciones sociales radicales. La política de supresión de la memoria tuvo inicio desde los comienzos de la dictadura de Franco, y después de su muerte continuó con los gobiernos de la transición española, que pergeñaron una supuesta reconciliación basada en el olvido, sin excluir en absoluto a los gobiernos socialistas.
Quizás, para comenzar a hablar de la represión bajo la dictadura franquista, convenga transcribir un fragmento escrito por José María Pemán, uno de sus ideólogos:
“La guerra, con su luz de fusilería, nos ha abierto los ojos a todos. La idea de turno o juego político ha sido sustituida para siempre por la idea de exterminio y expulsión, única salida válida frente a un enemigo que está haciendo de España un destrozo que jamás en la historia nos lo causó ninguna nación extranjera. 24 de julio de 1936.
Por su parte, el general Emilio Mola, durante la preparación del alzamiento llamó a “eliminar sin escrúpulos ni vacilación alguna a todos los que no piensen como nosotros.”
La acción represiva del franquismo responde a un plan sistemático que es puesto en obra desde el mismo alzamiento del 17 de julio de 1936. Escribe Paul Preston: “En el caso de los militares rebeldes, el programa de terror y aniquilación constituía el eje central de su plan y de los preparativos para llevarlo a cabo.” Tuvo un propósito de exterminio no circunscripto al campo militar, sino extendido al plano social e ideológico. Se buscó arrasar con los miembros más activos de las clases subalternas en primer lugar, pero también se actuó sobre los menos destacados, para sembrar el terror en la generalidad de la población.
En muchos casos los considerados “marxistas convictos y confesos” fueron asesinados sin más trámite o después de parodias judiciales. Seguidores menos activos y hasta algunos indiferentes terminaron igual ejecutados o enviados a la cárcel o represaliados de diversas maneras. ¡A la cárcel con el neutral¡ escribió un periodista falangista. Los familiares eran asimismo represaliados, empezando por las mujeres, en muchos casos viudas de “rojos”, y los bebés y niños pequeños, que fueron robados por millares.
Se asesina en masa cuando hay una amenaza militar, una seria resistencia contra el avance golpista; pero también se lo hace cuando hay poca o ninguna lucha para imponer el alzamiento militar, como en Logroño, Jerez de la Frontera, Pamplona, Valladolid, amplias zonas de Galicia y decenas o centenares de pequeñas ciudades, pueblos y aldeas que cayeron inermes frente a los facciosos. Buena parte de los crímenes franquistas durante la guerra civil se produjeron con independencia de las acciones bélicas.
Un elemento para entender el carácter de la acción represiva es que en la primera etapa del conflicto todavía no se había configurado una guerra civil propiamente dicha. La resistencia obrera y campesina, junto con militares leales, había detenido el golpe en buena parte de España, pero el ejército de la República había dejado de existir. Así lo analiza Francisco Espinosa Maestre, un experto en las acciones represivas, sobre todo en el sur: “…salvo excepciones, a un lado hubo fuerzas militares y paramilitares fuera de la ley y al otro la población civil. …no estamos ante lo que habitualmente entendemos por una guerra sino simplemente ante un golpe militar, no estamos ante batallas sino ante vulgares matanzas
.” Recién será un tiempo después, en particular cuando se logra configurar una defensa organizada y con armamento y equipo razonable ante el ataque a Madrid, cuando se den los presupuestos de una guerra civil en el sentido estricto del término.
A veces se tiende a asimilar la violencia ejercida por fuerzas republicanas con la producida por las fuerzas franquistas. No hay tal cosa, la violencia de los “nacionales” fue dirigida desde la cúspide, se extendió a lo largo de toda la guerra y aún después. Fue una política de venganza social, destinada al castigo de quienes habían osado cuestionar el orden social existente. Dios, la familia y la propiedad requerían una reparación. Desde su punto de vista, al impulso revolucionario de masas inficionadas por el marxismo, cabía oponer la espada vengadora de la reacción.
Una vez terminada la guerra, la política de la venganza continúa. Se ha estimado que hubo 50.000 ejecutados en la posguerra. La diferencia era que las ejecuciones “por bando de guerra” o “ley de fugas”, los “paseos” que terminaban en tiros en la nuca fueron progresivamente reemplazadas por consejos de guerra, que realizaban verdaderas parodias de juicios en las que la condena solía estar predeterminada, dando lugar a verdaderos asesinatos judiciales.
Se aplicaba también la ley de “responsabilidades políticas”, que inculpaba a todos aquello que “con actos concretos o pasividad grave” se habían opuesto al triunfo del movimiento nacional. En las cárceles se hacinaban presos en número diez o veinte veces mayor que la capacidad de esas prisiones, muchos millares hacían trabajo esclavo como parte del sistema de “redención de penas por el trabajo”, que dio lugar a la versión española de los campos.
No hay que olvidar el papel de la Iglesia, a la vez legitimadora y beneficiaria de las políticas de exterminio. La institución eclesiástica vivió “una larga época de felicidad, con una dictadura que la protegió, la cubrió de privilegios, defendió sus doctrinas y machacó a sus enemigos.” (J.
Casanova)
Se ha dicho que el conflicto español ha sido guerra de clases, de ideología, de religión, de nacionalidades. Fue todo eso, pero hay que prestar mucha atención al primero de los términos. Propietarios rurales y patrones de fábrica se vengaban de quienes habían puesto en duda su derecho de propiedad y sus privilegios, lo que constituía una falta imperdonable, de la que había que impedir la menor posibilidad de que se repitiera.
El triunfo franquista proyecta su sombra hasta el día de hoy. España ha vuelto a ser una monarquía, y no cualquiera: La que instauró el propio Caudillo poniendo al frente a un príncipe escogido por él y educado bajo su tutela. Son herederos de Franco los que hoy gobiernan España, por medio de un partido que fue conformado por dirigentes de la dictadura, convertidos por conveniencia a los ideales democráticos.
Desde Argentina hacemos votos por una España diferente, en la que el poder salga de una vez de manos de quiénes, en más de un sentido, herederos de Franco y pueda constituirse un efectivo poder popular, al modo que soñaron los mejores luchadores de la República.
_La Haine
Texto completo en: https://www.lahaine.org/aP2R_


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 May 2019)

S4ng dijo:


> PD: Si intenta desviar el hilo a si huvo o no pucherazo en el 36 le invito a que habrá otro hilo para ese fin.



Haré lo que me salga de la puta polla!


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 May 2019)

*Baleares denuncia 52 asesinatos franquistas como crímenes contra la humanidad*

El Govern balear ha presentado una denuncia ante la *Fiscalía* por presuntos *crímenes contra la humanidad* por los *asesinatos de 52 personas* cometidos en Mallorca al inicio de la Guerra Civil, entre agosto de 1936 y marzo de 1937.
Baleares es la primera comunidad autónoma que denuncia por crímenes contra la humanidad los asesinatos represivos durante la Guerra Civil y lo hace amparada en la Ley balear para la recuperación de personas desaparecidas durante la Guerra Civil y el franquismo, conocida como ley de Fosas, aprobada en 2016.
Según recoge en un escrito de 12 páginas, el Govern aprecia indicios de crímenes contra la humanidad y pide a la Fiscalía que incoe procedimiento penal para averiguar los hechos y determinar quiénes son las personas criminalmente responsables.
*Datos de la denuncia*
La denuncia relata que en junio de 2014 se abrió en Baleares la primera fosa de la Guerra Civil, en el cementerio de la localidad mallorquina de Sant Joan, donde fueron exhumados tres cuerpos, identificados como tres vecinos de Maria de la Salut. Un informe científico posterior determinó que fallecieron de muerte violenta por arma de fuego.
En noviembre de 2016, fueron exhumadas ocho fosas del cementerio de Porreres de las que se extrajeron 49 cuerpos, todos ellos también con evidencia de muerte violenta causada por arma de fuego, según los análisis científicos.
A la vista de los estudios y de la información aportada por los historiadores, el Govern ha presentado una denuncia ante la Fiscalía por la existencia de «indicios de la comisión de posibles crímenes contra la humanidad de naturaleza imprescriptible y efectos permanentes», cometidos en Mallorca entre agosto de 1936 y marzo de 1937.
Según recoge la denuncia, los indicios corresponden a los asesinatos y enterramientos colectivos de víctimas procedentes de las prisiones de Can Mir y Bellver, a lo largo de ocho meses al principio de la Guerra Civil española.
Entre los fundamentos jurídicos en los que se basa la denuncia figura el artículo 7 de la ley de fosas, según el cual estos enterramientos colectivos se considerarán «pruebas de ejecuciones extrajudiciales, sumarias o arbitrarias, vinculadas a posibles desapariciones forzosas, crímenes de guerra y crímenes contra la humanidad, a los efectos de su investigación judicial».
También se basa en el artículo 4.1 de la Ley estatal de Memoria Histórica de 2007, que determina que el reconocimiento de las personas que sufrieron durante la Guerra Civil y la dictadura posterior los efectos de las resoluciones declaradas ahora ilegítimas es plenamente compatible con el ejercicio de las acciones exigibles ante los tribunales de Justicia.
El Govern califica como crímenes contra la humanidad los actos de la querella porque eran infracciones tanto según el derecho español como el internacional y, citando el estatuto del Tribunal Penal Internacional de Roma, por constituir asesinatos cometidos contra la población civil y fruto de un comportamiento sistemático u organizado en la persecución de una cierta política.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 May 2019)

*Las asociaciones memorialistas reclaman “verdad y justicia” en el aniversario de la República*


La nueva Plataforma de Asociaciones Memorialistas de Aragón ha reivindicado “verdad y justicia” para las víctimas del franquismo durante el acto y ofrenda floral organizados por la Asociación Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica de Aragón (Armha) que se ha celebrado en el Memorial de las Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Posguerra del cementerio zaragozano de Torrero (fotografía superior de _Aragón Digital_).
Representantes políticos, descendientes de represaliados, asesinados o emigrados han participado para conmemorar la efeméride y reivindicar avances en materia de Memoria Democrática.
El presidente de *Armha*, Enrique Gómez, ha insistido en que queda mucho camino por hacer. “La memoria debería ser asimilada por la sociedad y todas las fuerzas políticas. Pero mucha gente sigue negando el pan y la sal a las víctimas del franquismo”. “Mientras una sociedad no reconozca esos déficits”, ha dicho, “olvidará quien creó la base del régimen actual”.
Gómez ha destacado que hoy es día para recordar a personas “que murieron por ejercer sus derechos fundamentales” y especialmente, este año, a los maestros y maestras perseguidos.
Ha destacado que Zaragoza, en Torrero, cuenta con un memorial “más digno que otros” y reivindica mayor participación institucional en este acto.
*Plataforma memorialista*
Por su parte, la presidenta de la nueva plataforma, Anabel Lapuente, ha recordad que durante décadas fueron las propias familias de asesinados y desaparecidos quienes iniciaron su búsqueda.
“En la mayoría de los casos fueron mujeres”, ha dicho, “viudas y madres a las que les tocó vivir una vida de soledad y tristeza. Pero ahora somos muchas las que dedicamos mucho tiempo para pedir justicia, verdad y reparación”.
“También dignidad, una palabra que queda grande a muchos políticos. Como grande es queda el mapa con más de 114.000 muertos que siguen en montes y cunetas esperando justicia”. A la vez ha criticado que existan leyes en esta materia “que no se cumplen”.
Lapuente ha terminado su intervención recordando a Neus Catalá, que murió ayer a los 103 años. “Una enfermera que ayudó a cruzar la frontera a más de 180 niños huérfanos”, ha explicado, “y fue deportada y obligada a trabajar en la industria del armamento. Allí formó un comando clandestino para boicotear las armas”.
*Santisteve*
El alcalde de Zaragoza, Pedro Santisteve, también ha acudido a este homenaje en el memorial de Torrero donde, además de las intervenciones, ha habido actuaciones musicales y ofrenda floral.
Santisteve ha lamentado que el presidente de Aragón, Javier Lambán visitase ayer y no hoy el camposanto. Ha explicado en su intervención las que considera deben ser las claves del republicanismo del siglo XXI.
Opina que los jóvenes son partidarios de esta fórmula que se entiende de “sentido común” y ganaría en un hipotético referéndum. Aboga por vincularla a cuestiones como el federalismo y la pluralidad, al tiempo que opina que la Educación y la Cultura deben emplearse como vía para “diseminar entre la juventud” los valores del republicanismo.
También ha dicho que el republicanismo del siglo XXI debe hacer una clara defensa de los bienes comunes nombrados nuevos derechos humanos: agua, energía, educación, salud y alimentación.
Cree que la “democracia representativa tiene sesgo oligárquico” y apuesta por una visión de la democracia más participativa y en el quehacer cotidiano. Apuesta por la lucha de derechos para que las personas sean “seres políticos”.


----------



## S4ng (30 May 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


>



La colección de mantras que se calza lo convierte en un espécimen la mar de divertido, aunque la cuspide todo el chiste es que usted solo está dando la razón al título del hilo con su actitud, mis felicitaciones. 

Espero que si regresan las chekas encuentre la forma de sacarse un sueldo ahi, aunque probablemente lo haga por diversión.


----------



## fredesvindo (30 May 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Las asociaciones memorialistas reclaman “verdad y justicia” en el aniversario de la República*
> 
> 
> La nueva Plataforma de Asociaciones Memorialistas de Aragón ha reivindicado “verdad y justicia” para las víctimas del franquismo durante el acto y ofrenda floral organizados por la Asociación Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica de Aragón (Armha) que se ha celebrado en el Memorial de las Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Posguerra del cementerio zaragozano de Torrero (fotografía superior de _Aragón Digital_).
> ...



Estais con el ring ring de justicia de una guerra que todos han olvidado, pero no podeis dejar tranquilo a los muertos?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 May 2019)

*"No sé lo que es un beso o una caricia de mi abuelo, me lo arrebataron"*

Sebastián Oliva fue un líder decisivo en el sindicalismo andaluz. Sus nietas recrean su vida y su compromiso social y político, y el cráter que para su familia supuso su asesinato. Una de ellas ha anexado su testimonio en la querella argentina

Paco Sánchez Múgica (La voz del Sur)

14 de Septiembre de 2016

_“Y si el régimen capitalista como tipo de organización económica para la humana convivencia ha fracasado; si su fracaso, como lógica consecuencia, ha arrastrado también el fracaso de sus principios morales y políticos, ni que decir tiene que la escuela político socialista, esa rama bastarda de la Primera Internacional, no podía escapar de la acción demoledora de los tiempos”_. Sebastián Oliva en el número 56 de La Voz del Campesino, el 15 de octubre de 1932.
Carmen y Ángeles tienen una herida abierta. Es una herida que no se ve a simple vista pero que sangra y sangra apenas escarban juntas en sus recuerdos. En los recuerdos íntimos y más conocidos de Sebastián Oliva Jiménez, su abuelo. Han convivido toda su vida con el fantasma de un abuelo al que no han podido saludar, abrazar. Han aprendido a sobrevivir con el relato quebrado de dos hijos, la madre de Carmen, María Josefa, y el padre de Ángeles, Francisco, a cuyo padre asesinaron junto a una tapia y cuyo cadáver arrojaron a una cuneta de la vieja carretera de El Puerto, una de las cinco fosas localizadas en la campiña jerezana. Han convivido con la memoria llena de retales de la vida de su abuelo Sebastián: sus gestos solidarios con los pobres de solemnidad, su tolerancia, su poder de convicción, su forma de sentar cátedra sin alzar la voz, su vida repleta de mítines por toda Andalucía, los registros policiales en su domicilio, su aventura mexicana para escapar del servicio militar…
Han sabido que su abuelo fue protestante pero que, aun así, no reñía a su hijo al ir cada día a repicar las campanas de la Colegial. Han leído sus editoriales en La Voz del Campesino, el periódico que dirigía en Jerez y que pudo ser conservado en Amsterdam tras la Guerra Civil. También saben que se iba en un mulo o en bicicleta a enseñar a muchos jornaleros a leer y a escribir en una España desolada por el analfabetismo. Y también han conocido que fue encarcelado varias veces, “tanto por unos como por otros”, ante la menor sospecha de que fuera a dar uno de sus discursos públicos. “Mi padre siempre me contaba que le llevaba la comida a la cárcel y que, cuando pasaba todo, entonces le soltaban”, relata Ángeles. Las nietas no saben mucho más de su abuelo. Han oído anécdotas familiares más o menos creíbles y fidedignas. Pero hay otros datos que no han podido certificar. “Arrasaron con todo, entraron en la casa y se llevaron papeles, libros, fotos... Borraron todo. De mi abuela queda una foto. Se acabó”.
*—¿Qué recuerdos le transmitieron sus padres de su abuelo?
Carmen García Oliva:* —Mi madre tenía mucha admiración por su padre, era pasión, era algo extraordinario, sobrepasaba a sus hijos y a todo, su padre era lo máximo. Tuvo que ser un hombre muy bueno, muy excepcional. Era protestante pero en Navidad, en su mesa, tenía que haber sentada gente que no tuviera para comer, se la llevaba esa noche a comer a su casa. Mi madre —habla de ella en presente— dice que en mi casa siempre había gente de los pueblos durmiendo. Mi madre no me contó ni un cuento, solo hablaba de su padre, y todo lo comparaba con lo que él hacía. Ayudaba a toda la gente que podía".
*Ángeles Oliva:* —Mi padre contó muy poco. Yo perdí a mis dos abuelos, y a mi madre le daba pánico hablar de esos temas. Mi padre hablaba cuando podía, te cogía y te contaba cosas. En mi casa estaba prohibido contar cualquier cosa de esas. En la noche del 23F recuerdo oír a mi madre decir: se llevaron a mi padre, no podría soportar que se llevaran a uno de mis hijos.
*C. G. O.:* —Sí, mi madre sí. Nunca ha escondido la historia, mi madre era cruda para eso, lo contaba todo como fue. Cuando ya empezó el Movimiento, iban a su casa y a mi tío Eugenio, que tenía dos años, le ponían una pistola en la cabeza. Cuando se iban, el niño saltaba y decía_ pum pum. _E iban una y otra vez. A partir de la muerte de mi abuelo, yo no puedo explicar ni cómo era mi madre. Como no tuvo ni padre ni madre, el hecho de que nosotros los tuviéramos ya era suficiente. Un trastorno horroroso. Fue todo muy complicado para ella. Tuvo que vivir sin su madre, su padre no estaba en la casa apenas, no estaba. Entre la política y dar clases, imagínate. Le marcó demasiado.

Sebastián Oliva no aparece en Wikipedia. Cita el historiador Diego Caro Cancela, en la biografía que le dedicó hace ya unos años, un frase que _Esbozo de una enciclopedia histórica del anarquismo español _incluye para recordar que la figura de este activista fue decisiva en el sindicalismo andaluz: a pesar de su relevancia como cenetista, “elogiadísimo como lo puedan haber sido Sánchez Rosa y Salvochea, tiene una biografía plagada de lagunas, lo que es harto lamentable”. Su figura ha sido estudiada por hispanistas franceses pero en su tierra es un completo desconocido. Para el escritor soviético Iliá Ehrenburg, en palabras recogidas en el libro _España república de trabajadores_, las ideas de Oliva "son candorosas y enrevesadas. Toda la fuerza se le va en los sentimientos, en su extraordinaria pasión, en su devoción fanática por su verdad, bastante confusa para los demás, pero infalible para él".


Podría apostarse a que solo una ínfima minoría de compatriotas conocen a ese hombre que pagó con su vida defender los derechos de los más desfavorecidos. El historiador José Luis Gutiérrez Molina asegura que "su muerte no fue un asesinato individual, formaba parte de un plan colectivo de exterminio que adoptan los golpistas una vez que ven que su golpe ha fracasado. Pensaban hacer un golpe duro, tenían el ejemplo de Primo de Rivera, y querían eliminar a todas esas personas que podían hacer volver determinadas situaciones". "Es importante saber —continúa Gutiérrez Molina— por qué los mataron, y es que junto a la persona física se mataban también sus ideas". La CNT llegó a ser la principal fuerza sindical de la provincia de Cádiz con 45.323 afiliados en el año 1936. De las 390 ejecuciones documentadas en Jerez, un 20,5% de las víctimas militaba en las filas anarquistas. "Muchos de ellos no luchaban por la República, ni por la democracia, sino por el comunismo libertario".


*—Si su abuelo no era radical ni violento, ¿por qué era tan incómodo para el poder e incluso para los miembros de su central?


C. G. O.: —*Le temían por su poder de convicción, calaba mucho en la gente; al poder le asustaba, ya fuera de un lado o de otro, porque tenía oratoria y capacidad para movilizar. Pero a él, por ejemplo, no le gustó nada que se quemaran conventos —en la provincia se quemaron o asaltaron una decena— ni nada de eso. Él llegó a decir que ya no pertenecía a nada porque eso no le gustaba. Era contrario a todo eso. Venían todos a pedirle consejo para determinadas movilizaciones pero él no era violento para nada.

*Á. O.: —*Mi abuelo pertenecía al Grupo de los 30, era treintista. Proponían una vía más reformista, más pausada, la cosa no estaba madura para la revolución. Él apoyó a ese grupo. Era de la rama más sindicalista, era pacifista convencido, no era radical. Estuvo en Suramérica para librarse de hacer el servicio militar. Tenemos un diccionario de la Lengua Española de México, que compró mi abuelo cuando estuvo allí, según contaba mi padre. Está claro que dejó una gran huella en sus hijos que supieron transmitirla a sus nietos. Eso es porque era alguien muy excepcional. Iba a las viñas a enseñar a leer porque decía que eso era parte del camino hacia la libertad. Con solo haber rumores de una revuelta o algo, a él preventivamente lo encarcelaban. Fue tanto con la Dictadura de Primo de Rivera como con la Segunda República. Ambos bandos veían su figura como peligrosa.

Apenas hay un par de fotos para que Carmen y Ángeles reconozcan a su abuelo. El padre de Carmen llevó siempre en su cartera aquel retrato de Sebastián Oliva, el mismo que circula por internet como una reliquia. Con frondoso bigote, bien trajeado y gesto grave. Como con la cabeza en otra parte. Nació en Ubrique en 1881 pero vino pronto a Jerez junto a su familia para buscar un futuro próspero. Ayudó a su madre en la sastrería que regentaba, alternándolo con el trabajo como viticultor. En su casa siempre hubo libros e ideas. Su padre, bisabuelo de Carmen y Ángeles, también fue militante de las primeras sociedades obreras decimonónicas.


En las viñas, el joven Oliva empezó a compaginar su trabajo con un poderoso compromiso político y social, ejerciendo también como maestro en cortijos y gañanías, y como anarcosindicalista. Le llamaban “agitador anarquista” pero realmente Oliva, que fue dirigente de la Federación Nacional de Obreros Agricultores y el líder campesino más conocido de la CNT, siempre apostó por la rama más moderada del movimiento libertario, el treintismo. Esa corriente que pensaba que era necesario madurarlo todo mucho más antes del inicio de una revolución social. Eso le granjearía no pocos enemigos en las estructuras jerárquicas de la central, a la que se mantuvo leal hasta su último aliento, llegando incluso a renunciar a todo al radicalizarse las posiciones de los nuevos líderes faístas.


Sebastián contrajo matrimonio en primeras nupcias con Carmen, con la que tuvo tres hijos: Francisco, Eliseo y María Josefa. "Mi abuela —relata Ángeles— murió de parto cuando Francisco tenía unos 8 años y María Josefa, 18 meses. Se volvió a casar con los años y tuvo un cuarto hijo que se llamaba Eugenio. Eugenio era muy pequeño cuando pasó todo. Y pasó que aquella noche vinieron a por Sebastián, a obligarlo a ser un delator. Y pasó que Sebastián huyó a esconderse en una de las viñas donde impartía lecciones a los jornaleros. Allí dieron con él en poco más de un mes desde el Golpe y pronto pasó que unos kilómetros más al sur le dieron a su hijo Francisco su bastón: "Tu padre ya no lo va a necesitar más". Cuando rememoran todo este negro episodio, la herida de Carmen y Ángeles sangra. El asesinato de su abuelo, que apenas contaba con 55 años, dejó un cráter en la familia. Los cuatro hijos de Sebastián no fueron los mismos desde aquel 19 de agosto de 1936. 80 años después, Carmen ha acudido al Consulador de la República Argentina en Cádiz para anexar su testimonio a la querella contra los crímenes de lesa humanidad atribuidos al franquismo por la juez María Servini. Unos días después, ya está en condiciones de contar la experiencia: "Ese día se juntaron muchas emociones".


*—¿Cómo se sintió tras declarar ante el cónsul?


C. G. O.: *—Al día siguiente estaba contenta, contenta, contenta. Porque yo quería, yo quería hacer algo así... Esta injusticia con este hombre tenía que salir a la luz.


*—Tiene que ir usted a pedir amparo a un tribunal extranjero para reclamar justicia por la memoria de su abuelo...


C. G. O.: *—Qué vergüenza, ¿verdad? Qué vergüenza…


*—Aquí hubo un juez al que juzgaron por abrir esa causa…


C. G. O.:* —Garzón, Garzón… Aquí tiene que venir Argentina a investigar nuestros crímenes.

Ocho décadas después de aquel asesinato, a través de las venas de sus padres, las nietas de Oliva tampoco saben qué habría sido de esa herida que no pueden cerrar si su abuelo no hubiese sido su abuelo. La herida no hay quien la cierre porque no creen que alguna vez haya justicia para quienes como Sebastián fueron represaliados, gente a la que segaron sus vidas y sus ideas, y nietos a los que dejaron sin abuelos. A partir de aquí, emocionada, cuenta Ángeles Oliva: "Es todo lo que nosotros arrastramos porque hasta que no tuve 13 o 14 años no tenía referencias de mi abuelo. Ninguna. Todo el mundo decía _porque mi abuelo esto, mi abuelo lo otro…_ Yo no pude decir eso jamás en mi vida, es como que te han robado parte de lo que te corresponde como persona al haber nacido. Es que me lo arrebataron, no murió de muerte natural. No sé lo que es una caricia o un beso de mi abuelo. Además, por ninguno de los lados en mi caso. Al padre de mi madre también lo mataron. Te arrebatan parte de tus raíces y tu vida".


*—¿Habrá alguna vez algún tipo de reparación, justicia?


Á. O.: *—No. Si te refieres a que en un futuro más o menos inmediato se hable normal de esto, no. Si ha habido un gobierno —hace comillas con los dedos— de izquierdas y no se hizo, ¿se va a hacer ahora? Si algún día se hace habrá perdido mucho sentido porque todos los que principalmente necesitaban ese resarcimiento ya no están, están muertos.

*C. G. O.:* —Sigue sin reconocerse lo que en realidad pasó, yo lo llevo como una revancha, no lo puedo remediar. Si supieras lo que me han dicho aquí en Jerez... Una amiga de infancia hace tres años me decía _"como esos que quieren sacar a sus abuelitos de las cunetas... si los mataron, bien muertos están”._ Sí señor, eso me lo han llegado a decir. Una vez en internet puse un comentario y la gente me puso verde.
*Á. O.: —*A mi padre ya no le sirve ni que encuentren a su padre ni que reconozcan lo que le hicieron. Ya no está, ni él ni sus hermanos. Sirve, claro que sirve, pero una siente que eso tuvo que ser ya hace muchos años.
Ángeles cuenta que a su padre, en el colmo de la crueldad, le movilizaron en el Frente Nacional dentro de un pelotón de fusilamiento. "Eso es uno de los traumas más grandes que tenía: cuando empezaba a contar cosas le decíamos _papá, ¿pero tú disparabas? _y él nos decía _yo tuve que matar de pájaros lo que no te puedes ni imaginar_. Apuntaba para arriba y mataba a los pájaros. Cuando empiezas a conocer la historia ves que hubo mucha gente que cruzó el frente, pero él estaba vigilado, amenazado, siempre le decían _nunca te olvides que tienes tres hermanos.._. Francisco murió con 75 años. La madre de Carmen, María Josefa, con 83. Sus otros hijos, apenas superaron los 50. Ninguno de ellos supo nunca dónde se encontraban los restos de Sebastián Oliva y, ni mucho menos, pudieron intuir que alguna vez una jueza argentina abriría una línea de investigación para tratar de condenar a los verdugos de aquellos crímenes.
*—¿Cómo se cierra entonces la herida?
C. G. O.: —*Yo creo que tienen que pasar al menos tres generaciones más. Yo creo que sí. No antes. No, no me lo creo.
*Á. O.: *—La herida la cierra el reconocimiento de todos. Mi abuelo era conocido pero como él hubo cientos a los que también fusilaron y a lo mejor lo único que hacían era pertenecer a la CNT; y no eran ni activistas. Sé lo que significaría para nuestros padres el reconocimiento particular y privado de la figura de mi abuelo pero creo que más que eso hay que buscar el reconocimiento de todo lo que ocurrió en ese momento. Y eso es mucho más complicado y no se va a dar. Hay que reconocer la barbarie que se hizo, el destrozo de familias y de todo. Cuando murió Franco recuerdo perfectamente como mi padre sacó la foto de mi abuelo de la cartera, le dio un beso y dijo: ahora puedes descansar en paz.
Consulta aquí una serie de ejemplares de La Voz del Campesino, cabecera que dirigía desde su casa de la calle Cruces, en Jerez, Sebastián Oliva.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Este artículo se ha publicado originalmente en La voz del Sur, el 10-09-2016.

* Autor *

*Paco Sánchez Múgica (La voz del Sur)*


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 May 2019)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Estais con el ring ring de justicia de una guerra que todos han olvidado, pero no podeis dejar tranquilo a los muertos?



Por supuesto que no, porque se están revolviendo en sus cunetas, olvidados, insultados y humillados. Espero que ese puto infierno en el que creéis los fachillas sea realmente como decís y allí penen tus antepasados (en caso de haber cometido atrocidades contra pobre gente o haberse apropiado de bienes que no les pertenecían), y que esa tortura infernal sea hereditaria y te esté esperando con la guadaña preparada... Desgraciadamente todo eso son fábulas de gente muy trastornada...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 May 2019)

La gran diferencia:

"Debe explicarse que la legalidad republicana intentó evitar lo que pasó, y* la pretendida legalidad franquista puso la ley al servicio de la aniquilación del otro*. Esta es la diferencia", ha dicho Herrera, durante la emisión del programa especial de TVE-Cataluña 'Tengo una pregunta para usted'.


Herrera ha defendido las políticas que ha puesto en marcha ICV-EUiA desde el Govern en el ámbito de la memoria histórica, y que han supuesto que en Cataluña haya, entre otras cosas, un museo sobre el exilio republicano en la frontera de La Jonquera (Girona) o memoriales en los escenarios de la Batalla del Ebro.


El candidato lo ha dicho después de que un ciudadano le preguntase sobre los crímenes que se cometieron "en la carretera de Horta o en la Arrabassada" al estallido de la Guerra Civil por parte de grupos de milicianos.* Unos colectivos que, a juicio del hombre que ha hecho esta pregunta, "nadie ha defendido".*

*Inseguridad catalana*

Si las preguntas que el público ha efectuado a la candidata popular, Alicia Sánchez Camacho, se han centrado en la lengua y el autogobierno, en el caso de Herrera parte de ellas han hecho referencia a la gestión de ICV-EUiA en el Govern, sobre todo al frente de la consejería de Interior.


Por ejemplo, una taxista ha reclamado al candidato que se comprometa con la seguridad en su sector. "Llevo una mampara en el taxi y es muy engorroso. Siempre debo pedir que me hablen más alto porque no oigo a los pasajeros", a asegurado Marta Vargas, taxista en Tarragona.


Ante esta afirmación, Herrera ha indicado que en cualquier caso,* este sentimiento describe una percepción de inseguridad que es real entre los ciudadanos*, y ha asegurado que se debe ir más allá de los datos que ofrecen los índices y las estadísticas.


"Le podría preguntar sobre el precio del carburante, sobre el carnet por puntos o sobre por qué se ha permitido construir la estación del AVE de Tarragona en medio de una montaña donde no hay nada", ha asegurado Vargas en su intervención.


Herrera también hay dicho que "no hay color" entre la sanidad catalana y madrileña. Así,* ha destacado que aunque no niega la problemática de las listas de esper*a, el sistema sanitario público en Cataluña está mucho mejor.


Herrera ha defendido la inmersión lingüística recordando que él proviene de un barrio de mayoría castellanohablante en el que todos sus compañeros de clase han tenido las mismas oportunidades con independencia de la lengua, y también que la ecuación de bajar impuestos y mantener las políticas sociales es imposible.


----------



## S4ng (30 May 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Por supuesto que no, porque se están revolviendo en sus cunetas, olvidados, insultados y humillados.



¿Es consciente que hay cunetas con nacionales muertos a manos de "republicanos"?

Bonus track:


----------



## klopec (30 May 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> La gran diferencia:
> 
> "Debe explicarse que la legalidad republicana intentó evitar lo que pasó, y* la pretendida legalidad franquista puso la ley al servicio de la aniquilación del otro*. Esta es la diferencia", ha dicho Herrera, durante la emisión del programa especial de TVE-Cataluña 'Tengo una pregunta para usted'.
> 
> ...



*JOJOJO La gran diferencia, dice .... Ni nadie va a defender; los asesinaron los de ICV-EUiA, los de Pdr Snchz, los de Pablo Iglesias ... los mismos que los quieren esconder.*

_
*"Companys ( "loco de atar", en opinión de Manuel Azaña ) durante los dos años y medio que duró la guerra encontró tiempo para firmar penas de muerte para los ‘sospechosos habituales’, unos 8.400 según los cálculos de Javier Barraycoa*. Uno de ellos fue el alcalde de Lérida, Joan Rovira Roure, condenado y ejecutado en agosto de 1.936 por el crimen de haber organizado la Cabalgata de Reyes de ese año.

¿ Es que estos asesinados, en su mayoría catalanes, no merecen justicia por parte de la actual Generalidad y del Gobierno español ?, ¿ es que la ‘memoria histórica’ solo se aplica a unas víctimas, las de color rojo ?"_

*FUENTE* : LA HAY PERO NO LA PONGO HASTA QUE EL ROJO DE LOS COJONES PONGA LAS SUYAS ...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 May 2019)

*En recuerdo de MERCEDES ROMERO ABELLA, maestra gallega, que fue VIOLADA, sus PECHOS CORTADOS, y ASESINADA por criminales franquistas en 1936*

Mercedes Romero Abella, nació en Cee (A Coruña) el 27 de junio de 1907, su padre Manuel Romero Castro trabajaba como fotógrafo. Mercedes estudió magisterio en la Coruña desde 1922 a 1926. Vivió su juventud en Corcubión y en 1936 ya ejercía de maestra en Monelos (A Coruña). Residía en la Plaza de Santo Domingo en la Coruña. Era miembro del Sindicato Provincial de Maestros (FETE-UGT) de La Coruña, del cual fue presidente, y aunque no hay constancia de que tuviera alguna actividad política o sindical durante la II República, como otras represaliadas, había ejercido como apoderada de la candidatura del Frente Popular en las elecciones de 1936.

En 1931 se casó con Francisco Mazariegos, trabajador y sindicalista de la UGT empleado de banca en el Banco Pastor. La pareja tuvo dos hijos, Marisa en 1932 y Enrique, en 1933. Francisco Mazariegos participó en la resistencia al golpe militar en el gobierno civil de la ciudad de la Coruña y fue por ello detenido, condenado a muerte y asesinado el 31 de agosto de 1936, con 32 años.

Tras la muerte de su marido, Mercedes solicitó el pasaporte para embarcar hacia América, y cuando intentaba hacer gestiones fue detenida por falangistas cerca del domicilio de su suegra en la plaza de Santo Domingo. La ejecutaron en la Cuesta de la Sal. Antes de acribillarla a balazos fue violada y le cortaron los pechos. La encontraron en el pozo del Puente de la Castellana de Aranga, cerca de la carretera de Ferrol. Se ignoraba cuanto tiempo llevaba muerta, iba vestida con bata de casa y fue inscrita en el libro de defunciones del Registro Civil de Aranga con fecha 19 de noviembre de 1936 como desconocida. Posteriormente, el 12 de febrero de 1937, fue identificada y enterrada en una fosa común en Vilarraso, la fosa común más grande de Galicia.


----------



## fredesvindo (30 May 2019)

*Diario de los crímenes de la II República que el PSOE nunca le contara.*
_(Memoria histórica sin manipulaciones de Los criminales del Partido Socialista Obrero Español_ )
_“Estamos decididos a hacer en España lo que se ha hecho en Rusia. El plan del socialismo Español y del comunismo Ruso es el mismo” (*Largo caballero* – El Socialista, 9 de febrero de 1936)._ 
Tras 5 años de desgobiernos y violencias instigados por fuerzas de izquierda desde el mismo inicio de dicho régimen “democrático” (_quema de iglesias, expulsión de los jesuitas, prohibiciones de toda índole, persecuciones políticas, cierre de periódicos_), 2 golpes de estado – _General Sanjurjo y el cruento GOLPE DE ESTADO de 1934 que promueve el *PSOE* con miles de víctimas – Su secretario *Largo caballero* fue detenido y procesado – *Prieto* abandono España_) con el posterior asesinato del líder de la oposición *D. Jose calvo Sotelo, *asesinado por la guardia personal de *Prieto* e instigado por el *PSOE*, bajo el gobierno del frente popular, fuerzas militares se sublevaron contra esta insostenible situación de violencias revolucionarias, iniciándose la Guerra civil anunciada, anhelada y proclamada por el líder del PSOE, *Largo caballero, el Lenin Español*.

*Guerra Civil Española (1936-1939)*
La Guerra Civil no es un hecho aislado, sino que es la consecuencia natural de la inestabilidad y caos que se produjo durante los años de la República junto con la falta de voluntad de convivencia que se daba entre los partidos políticos. Todos lo querrán todo, y para los demás, nada. Y ello nos lleva solo a.. La GUERRA.
La guerra Civil fue una lucha entre los propios militares (_se sublevaron 4 generales con mando de división o asimilados de los 21 existentes, el 80% de los generales de brigada no se sublevo ni el 70% de los coroneles y tenientes coroneles, así como menos del 50% de comandantes_) y los propios civiles (_millones estuvieron a favor y millones en contra_). 
El propio *Azaña*, presidente de la República, escribió:
_“… había gobiernitos de cabecillas independientes en Puigcerdá, La Seo, Lérida, Fraga, Hospitalet, Port de la Selva, etc. Debajo de eso, la gente común, el vecindario pacífico, suspirando por un general que mande, y que se lleve la autonomía, el orden público, la __FAI__ en el mismo escobazo”._
Añade también *Azaña*, presidente de la República:
_“… Cuando empezó la guerra, cada ciudad, cada provincia quiso hacer su guerra particular. Barcelona quiso conquistar las Baleares y Aragón, para formar con la gloria de la conquista, como si operase sobre territorio extranjero, la gran Cataluña. Vasconia quería conquistar Navarra; Oviedo, León; Málaga y Almería quisieron conquistar Granada; Valencia, Teruel; Cartagena, Córdoba. Y así otros. Los diputados iban al Ministerio de la Guerra a pedir un avión para su distrito, “que estaba muy abandonado”, como antes pedían una estafeta o una escuela. ¡Y a veces se lo daban! En el fondo, provincianismo fatuo, ignorancia, frivolidad de la mente española, sin excluir en ciertos casos doblez, codicia, deslealtad, cobarde altanería delante del Estado inerme, inconsciencia, traición. La Generalidad se ha alzado con todo. El improvisado gobierno vasco hace política internacional. En Valencia, comistrajos y enjunques de todos conocidos, partearon un gobiernito. En Aragón surge otro, y en Santander, con ministro de Asuntos Exteriores y todo. ¡Pues si es en el ejercito! Nadie quería rehacerlo, excepto unas cuantas personas, que no fueron oídas. Cada partido, cada provincia, cada sindical, ha querido tener su ejército. En las columnas de combatientes, los batallones de un grupo no congeniaban con los de otro, se hacían daño, se arrebataban víveres, las municiones….. “
“En Valencia, todos los pueblos armados montaban grandes guardias, entorpecían el tránsito, consumían paellas, pero los hombres con fusil no iban al frente cuando estaba a quinientos kilómetros. Se reservaban para defender su tierra. Los catalanes en Aragón han hecho estragos. Peticiones de Aragón han llegado al gobierno para que se lleve de allí las columnas catalanas. He oído decir a uno de los improvisados representantes aragoneses que no estaba dispuesto a consentir que Aragón fuese “presa de guerra”…. En los talleres, incluso en los de guerra, predominaba el espíritu sindical. Prieto ha hecho público que mientras en Madrid no había aviones de caza, los obreros del taller de reparación de Los Alcázares se negaban a prolongar la jornada y trabajar los domingos….Después del cañoneo sobre Elizalde, en Barcelona, no quieren trabajar de noche. Valencia estuvo a punto de recibir a tiros al gobierno cuando se fue de Madrid. Les molestaba su presencia porque temían que atrajese los bombardeos. Hasta entonces no habían sentido la guerra. Reciben mal a los refugiados porque consumen víveres. No piensan que están en pie gracias a Madrid.”_ (“Velada en Benicarló”, Azaña).
Son palabras ¡del propio presidente de la República!
La republicana Clara Campoamor lo relata así en 1937 en SU LIBRO _“La revolution espagnole vue par une republicainne”_:
_“Solamente en la Casa de Campo se encontraban de 70 a 80 cadáveres cada mañana. Un día, el gobierno hubo de confesar que había 100 muertos”_
*Religión en la zona republicana.*
En la zona Nacional se produce una recuperación de la práctica religiosa, que contrasta con la zona republicana o roja, en la que se prohíbe el culto, se destruyen las iglesias o se trasforman en almacenes, se asesina a católicos, sacerdotes y monjas y se expropian de las propiedades eclesiásticas. Todo ello con destrucción de millares de obras de arte de incalculable valor, pedidos para siempre. En las páginas sobre la República y guerra se muestran cientos de datos sobre crímenes de milicianos y milicianos contra la libertad religiosa.
Fueron asesinados por miembros del bando republicano y por motivos religiosos:
_– 13 obispos_ (_Nieto, de Siguenza; Huix, de Lérida; Laplana, de Cuenca; Asensio, de Barbastro; Serra, de Segorbe; Basulto, de Jaén; Borras, de Tarragona; Estanaga, de Ciudad Real; Ventaja, de Almería; Medina, de Guadix; Irurita, de Barcelona; Ponce, de Orihuela; y Polanco, de Teruel_).
_– 4.184 miembros del clero secular, seminaristas incluidos.
– 2.365 religiosos.
– 283 monjas._
Aparte fueron asesinados varios miles de personas no tanto por razones políticas sino religiosas.
_“Nadie que tenga buena fe y buena información puede negar los horrores de esta persecución. Que el número de sacerdotes asesinados haya sido de dieciséis mil o mil seiscientos, el tiempo lo dirá. Pero que durante muchos meses y aun años bastase el mero hecho de ser sacerdote para merecer la pena de muerte, ya de muchos tribunales más o menos irregulares que como hongos salían de los pueblos, ya de revolucionarios que se erigían a sí mismos en verdugos espontáneos, ya de otras formas de venganza o ejecución popular, es un hecho plenamente confirmado.”_ (Salvador de Madariaga, Ensayo de Historia Contemporánea, Buenos Aires, 1955)
*Represión indiscriminada por el Frente Popular: incluida la clase trabajadora y maestros. *
No hay clases sociales para la represión del Frente Popular.
Esta extendido el supuesto de que las víctimas de las milicias republicanas eran capitalistas y religiosos, respetándose al pueblo trabajador. Aun cuando ello nunca debiera servir de justificación para el crimen, hemos de resaltar que es falso, y como muestra un botón.
Veamos las muertes políticas en un pueblo medio de una provincia tópica de la zona republicana. Así, vecinos de un pueblo como Carlet (Valencia) murieron asesinados de entre sus vecino 5 personas de profesiones liberales (ingeniero, medico, veterinarios y oficial notaria), 6 industriales y propietarios, 1 guardia civil, 2 religiosas (_Teresa Rosat Balasch y Josefa Romero Clariana de 61 y 65 años de edad_), el secretario del ayuntamiento (_Alfonso Pellicer Vanaclocha_), y 10 labradores!! (_Jose Garcia, 18 años; Salvador Garcia Ferrer, Eduardo Hervas Bello, Bartolome Borras Monza, Jose Peris Vanaclocha, Ernesto Peris Vanaclocha, Jose Miguel Lacuesta, Francisco Montesinos Perez, Andrés Primo Casp y Jose Casanovas Arlandis_), 2 albañiles (_Jose Pico Vanaclocha por ser de Acción Católica, y Jose Quiles Tomas_), 1 maestro (_Eduardo Primo Marques_), 1 zapatero (_Virgilio Pellicer Vendrell_), 1 ama de casa _(Trinidad Hervas Martínez, de 38 años_) y el ordinario del lugar (_Jose Fabra Sanz_).
Como se ve el colectivo más castigado es el de los labradores. (_Datos obtenidos y ampliables en “La represión en la retaguardia republicana, País Valenciano, 1936-1939”, de Vicent Gabarda Cebellon, editado por Edicions Alfons el Magnanim y la Insticucio Valenciana d’Estudis i Investigacio_“).
Los crímenes producidos durante la Guerra en la que ella misma se llamaba *zona roja* son millares, por lo que son de imposible enumeración, existiendo numerosa bibliografía al respecto, incluso con listado de victimas.
*Serán ejecutados en la zona republicana entre 60.000 y 75.000 personas* (_unos 25.000 en la zona nacional_).
En *Madrid* fueron asesinados por el Frente Popular unas *17.000 personas* (_solo en noviembre de 1936 en Madrid fueron asesinadas 9.775 personas)._
Pero detallemos solo unos cuantos de los crímenes producidos en la actualmente llamada zona republicana, entonces llamada roja: Al margen de la cantidad había un lamentable instinto criminal que si bien se dio en los 2 bandos, fue especialmente cruel entre los republicanos.


----------



## fredesvindo (30 May 2019)

- *Sor Isabel Calduch Rovira*



Monja Capuchina del monasterio de Castellón de la Plana. Nació en 1882 en Alcalá de Chivert (Castellón). Cerrado su monasterio a la fuerza, se refugió en casa de su hermano, sacerdote que también será asesinado. Fue arrestada el 13 de abril de 1937, y vejada, maltratada y asesinada aquel mismo día junto al cementerio de Cuevas de Vinromá. Fue beatificada el 11 de marzo de 2001.


----------



## klopec (30 May 2019)

El marido participa en resistencia armada, es capturado, juzgado y ejecutado. A los del Cuartel de la Montaña los ejecutaron directamente. Ocurre algo ?

En cuanto a lo de la mujer veo incoherencias y la típica mente enfermiza y retorcida del rojo embustero.

Iba en bata a hacer gestiones ? Si nadie sabía cuánto tiempo llevaba muerta cómo sabe dónde y cómo murió ? Si la mataron en la Cuesta de la Sal después de detenerla dónde la violaron y le cortaron los pechos ?

Después de fiasco de El Aguaucho hay que dar más explicaciones y relatos más coherentes. Contratar guionistas, os ayudarán ha hacer más creíbles los melodramas su montáis.


----------



## fredesvindo (31 May 2019)

- *Sor Milagros Ortells Gimeno*

Monja Capuchina del monasterio de Valencia. Nació en dicha ciudad el 29 de noviembre de 1882. Obligada a dejar el monasterio a causa de la persecución religiosa, vivió escondida hasta que la descubrieron y arrestaron. Fue inmolada el 20 de noviembre de 1936 en el Picadero de Paterna (Valencia), junto con su hermana y 15 Hermanas de la Doctrina Cristiana. Fue beatificada el 11 de marzo de 2001.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (31 May 2019)

*La EJECUCIÓN de MATEA LUNA y otros vecinos de Villalpando por elementos franquistas en 1936*

Matea Luna Alarma, nació en 1879, era vecina de Villalpando (Zamora), casada con Tomás Mansilla, madre de 6 hijos. Era la hermana mayor de Salvador Luna Alarma, presidente del Radio Comunista de Villalpando y candidato por el PCE en las elecciones generales de 1933. Ella y muchas mujeres de clase obrera protestaron en 1933 porque las Hijas de la Caridad detentaban un colegio que ocupaba un local de propiedad municipal, mientras que la escuela pública se encontraba en un estado deplorable, sin capacidad para atender a las necesidades educativas. El 30 de marzo de 1936 la gestora municipal obligó a las hermanas a desocupar el hospital-escuela, lo que el párroco Luis Calvo Lozano cobraría cuando llegara el momento de echar una mano a Dios en la tarea de “herir profundamente el corazón” de quienes vivían al margen de la Iglesia y “desbaratar los planes” de las organizaciones obreras.

Matea fue detenida en agosto por los golpistas, junto a otras 5 personas: Su hermano Salvador, de 50 años; Gabriel José Gallego Granado, de 59 años, vocal de la gestora municipal del Frente Popular y primer secretario de la agrupación socialista; Froilán Veledo Gañán, esterero y jornalero de 50 años; Julia Cifuentes Veledo, de 30 años; Dimas Infestas Infestas, recaudador municipal de tasas, de 29 años y afiliado a la CNT.

La detención fue llevada a cabo por Juan Valera Nieves, “sargento Veneno”, y sus ayudantes, enviados por el gobernador civil Hernández Comes, que había autorizado la “detención de los individuos que se hubieran destacado por extremistas y contrarios al Movimiento” y para que “todos aquellos que hubieran tomado armas en contra de la Guardia Civil o fuerza armada fuesen dejados muertos en el cementerio de la referida localidad”. Ninguno de los detenidos había “tomado armas”. Los detenidos fueron trasladados a Zamora.

Al día siguiente de su detención fue asesinado, en el cementerio de Zamora, Gabriel José Gallego. Tres días más tarde, el 28 de agosto, Salvador Luna, Froilán Veledo y Dimas infestas. *Matea Luna* fue asesinada el 27 de octubre, tras haber sido sacada, supuestamente, para ser trasladada a Bermillo. De los 6 detenidos el 24 de agosto, la última en ser asesinada -el 21 de noviembre- fue la joven *Julia Cifuentes*, que pasó sus últimas semanas de vida en la cárcel en compañía de su madre *Baldomera Veledo* (encarceladas el 24 de agosto), y cuya historia fue publicada por su sobrina Yolanda Allende Cifuentes en el artículo “*En memoria de Julia*”.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (31 May 2019)

*ISIDRO FERNÁNDEZ, campesino y pastor, y otros REPUBLICANOS de Almonte, fueron fusilados por falangistas en 1936*

Isidro nació en Pola de Siena (León) en 1895. Sus padres eran campesinos y pastores. Con 7 años, Isidro y su padre se desplazaron al Rocío, Huelva, para prosperar, aprovechando los mejores pastos del coto y las marismas. Con el tiempo, Isidro se casó con María Vargas de la Torre y tuvo 4 hijas y un hijo. Isidro era de izquierdas, hablaba de política con otros amigos pero nunca se metió con nadie. En la Choza del Acebuchal se reunían para organizar algunas movilizaciones en defensa de la República, de la democracia y la libertad.

Isidro fue nombrado Secretario General de las “Izquierdas” de El Rocío, algo que llevó con mucho orgullo. El guardia del Coto de Doñana andaba detrás de Isidro por este asunto, y porque Isidro furtiveaba, ya que la gente de la zona necesitaba los alimentos que la Marisma y Doñana aportaban a la escasa y pobre dieta local. La familia tenía una bandera republicana en la choza del Acebuchal donde vivían. Desde allí organizaron una pequeña manifestación de apoyo a la República, dando una vuelta por las calles principales de El Rocío. Las hijas María y Luz, vestiditas con un traje rojo que les hizo Isabel la Coraje, presidían la marcha con la bandera republicana. Aquello no sentó bien a los sectores más reaccionarios de la aldea, y esto se sumó a la rabia que el Guarda del Coto y algunos falangistas le tenían.

El 25 de julio las tropas fascistas rebeldes entraron en Almonte, e Isidro se alejó varios días a la marisma a recoger el ganado y alejarse de la angustia del ambiente. Cuando a los pocos días volvió, se enteró de que 2 guardias civiles habían estado preguntando por él; al día siguiente volvieron a la choza con instrucciones de que se presentase en el Ayuntamiento de Almonte. Amigos y familia le aconsejaron huir, pero Isidro, convencido de que no habría acusación ya que nada había hecho, acudió a la cita, aunque las niñas le decían, ¡Papá no te vayas! ¡Papá te queremos! ¡Acuérdate de nosotros!

Isidro fue empujado por 2 falangistas al despacho del alcalde. En una habitación cercana, Frasquita una buena mujer republicana, lloraba con un llanto que desgarraba el alma preguntando por su hermano, estaba rapada y su cara reflejaba un gran dolor. Tras un interrogatorio y 3 días de cárcel le dejaron libre, los falangistas le habían robado un caballo, 2 yeguas y parte del ganado. Pero volvieron a por él, le subieron a un camión con otros vecinos y le llevaron al cuartelillo, donde los maltrataron, y después a la cárcel. En la plaza del pueblo se anunciaba a los que iban a ser fusilados y se pedían voluntarios. A quien se ofrecía le daban un bocadillo y un litro de vino, después en el cuartel de Falange pagaban 1 peseta de jornal. Allí tenían las listas de fusilamientos, acumulaban lo que robaban a los “rojos”, rapaban, daban ricino, maltrataban o violaban a las “rojas” o las que tenían vínculos con algún “revolucionario”.

El alcalde y la guardia civil dijeron a Mariquita: “Lo llamamos y lo tenemos encerrado para matarlo. – ¿Pero él que ha hecho? – Nada, lo matamos por sus ideales”. Sin preguntas, causa, juicio, amparo, cargos, inscripción, los trasladaron directos a fusilar en un camión que los llevó hasta las tapias del cementerio de Hinojos. Los bajaron, les quitaron lo que llevaban, a empujones los colocaron en fila detrás de un pino. Sonó una voz, ¡ahora os vamos a dar vuestro merecido rojos de mierda!. Estaba casi amaneciendo, cuando sonaron las descargas. Después trasladaron los cadáveres a una fosa común.

Mariquita enloqueció. Estuvo más de 3 meses llorando de noche y día, intentó rehacer su vida, con la dificultad y la presión de ser mujer de un “rojo asesinado”. Lo peor que se podía ser. Ella y la niñas fueron humilladas y rechazadas. No pudieron ir a la escuela y desde muy pequeñas, tuvieron que ganarse la vida sirviendo a esa clase dominante, a los vencedores. Al poder que había matado a su padre.

Según recoge el historiador* Francisco Espinosa Maestre* en su libro: _Contra la República. Los “sucesos de Almonte” de 1932_, en Hinojos fusilaron de Almonte a:

*Antonio Rodríguez Soltero,* “El niño de la casa del reloj”, 41 años, fusilado el 2 de septiembre de 1936 en Hinojos.
*Francisco Acevedo Salguero*, concejal en Almonte durante 5 años, fusilado el 3 de septiembre de 1936.
*Juan Trigueros Cáceres*, 56 años, fusilado el 3 de septiembre de 1936.
*Martín Auden Peláez*, 55 años, fusilado el 3 de septiembre de 1936.
*Francisca Cabrera Rodríguez*, “Frasquita la Charamusca”, de 36 años, fusilada el 4 de septiembre de 1936.
*Isidro Fernández Cordero*, 41 años, fusilado el 4 de septiembre de 1936. Vivió en el Rocío.
*Manuel Domínguez Valladolid*, fusilado el 4 de septiembre de 1936. Alcalde pedáneo de El Rocío.
*José Medina Martínez* “José Pamuez”, 26 años, fusilado el 5 de septiembre de 1936.
*Alfonso Espina Cabrera*, 28 años, fusilado el 5 de septiembre de 1936.
*Manuel Ramos Peláez* “Espiritista”, 48 años, fusilado el 5 de septiembre de 1936

*Si olvidáis lo que fuimos, vuestros Gobiernos serán democráticos, pero legitimados en el Olvido sufrirán nuestro desprecio. La Libertad y la Democracia no se fortalece sobre el Olvido, y la Sangre derramada de miles de personas inocentes. No fuimos inscritos, sino arrojados en una fosa desmantelada por gobiernos democráticos, que no se han interesado en su búsqueda. Gobiernos de “izquierdas” no han esclarecido que más de 12 personas seguimos DESAPARECIDOS, Enterrados, OLVIDADOS, en el frío suelo, inhóspito cubículo de una fosa común*


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (31 May 2019)

*Pozos de Caudé, un millar de REPUBLICANOS BRUTALMENTE ASESINADOS por fusileros franquistas y arrojados al interior de un pozo de 84 metros de profundidad*

El labrador escuchó una descarga de fusilería, después tiros de gracia. Retuvo el número de detonaciones. El incidente volvió a repetirse la noche siguiente, la liturgia de muerte se convirtió en pauta y norma. El rastro contable de los estampidos del interminable rosario de muertes fue anotado cada día. Supo el labrador que los falangistas locales, los franquistas y la guardia civil hacían razzias por la provincia de Teruel, arrestando a alcaldes, maestros, farmacéuticos, presidentes de agrupaciones de partido, dirigentes de círculos obreros, sindicalistas..,de Teruel capital, Santa Eulalia, Gea de Albarracín, Villarquemado, Concud, Caudé, Dos Torres, Las Cuevas y de muchos más lugares, y que los arrestados desaparecían para no volver.

No se conoce la identidad de la mayoría de los mil muertos arrojados al pozo de Caudé. Son centenas las familias de pueblos de la zona que no saben dónde se hallan los restos del familiar que un día de 1936-37 se llevaron para no volver jamás. Pasados 35 años, el labrador relató a Volnei y Jaurés Sánchez, dos viejos socialistas turolenses, como oía por la noche los camiones y apuntaba los tiros de gracia: “Apunté alguno más de mil”. Ángel, padre de Volnei y Jaurés, labrador, socialista, pudo huir, pero los falangistas represaliaron a su familia: El 6 de agosto de 1936, María Pérez Macías, esposa de Ángel, fue detenida, fusilada y arrojada al pozo de Caudé. Un mes después, unos guardias civiles fusilaron por la espalda a la hija, Pilar, de 17 años, y a otra jovencita. Luego arrojaron sus cadáveres al pozo. María Pérez y su hija Pilar, son 2 de los mil fusilados cuyos restos reposan en los pozos de Caudé. Ángel fue fusilado en la cárcel de Zaragoza en 1943.

El pozo se encuentra en el kilómetro 126 de la N-234 de Sagunto a Burgos, al lado de Teruel. La barbarie llenó el pozo, Y aunque la cal viva consumía inocente carne republicana, cientos de cadáveres sobrantes anónimos fueran vergonzantemente inhumados en fosas anejas a los pozos. Poco antes de inaugurarse el Valle de los Caídos, un camión oficial removió la tierra, sacaron unos huesos y se los llevaron al Valle por aquello de que hubieran restos de toda España. Desde el final de la guerra hasta la transición siempre había algún ramo de flores depositado a escondidas en el pozo, después con menos temor. Tras 80 años de olvido institucional, amenazas, atentados, profanaciones, los familiares, sindicatos, partidos políticos han rehabilitado el entorno del pozo, y homenajean con periodicidad la memoria del millar de hombres y mujeres turolenses allí exterminados. Hoy, en el brocal, alguien ha escrito con pintura roja *“POZO ARTESIANO DE 84 METROS DE PROFUNDIDAD LLENO DE FUSILADOS EN 1936. UN RECUERDO DE VUESTROS COMPAÑEROS”*.


----------



## S4ng (31 May 2019)

Ahora bien, la más ruidosa manifestación de la llegada de la guerra fue el correrde la sangre. Mucho se habló y escribió sobre el particular en la inmediata pos-guerra, y todavía hoy es motivo de polémica, suspicacias y tergiversaciones. Conel eco de los combates y el olor a pólvora dominando aún al aire, la misma tardeen que Caspe cayó en manos milicianas comenzó la persecución de sublevados y«enemigos de clase». La primera víctima, y no parece que fuera casual, fue el al-calde del Bienio Negro y del «Movimiento» E. Arnaldos. Le seguirían antes de aca-bar el día otros nueve caspolinos, todos ellos por la acusación de haberse suma-do a la sublevación y participado armados en los combates. Y otros 33 convecinoscaían abatidos por las balas el trágico día siguiente, entre ellos 25 de los detenidospor similares «cargos» en los calabozos municipalesy sacados para su fusilamien-

De la Historia1 5 9to esa mañana en el cantón que desde 1939 se llamaría «de los Mártires». Como de-jara anotado el cronista de Solidaridad Obrera, «las ejecuciones han sido aquí enCaspe numerosas [...]. Nada de tribunal; justicia popular». Apenas unos días des-pués, a finales de julio, las víctimas sumaban ya 55, se añadían otras 17 en agosto,y después se producía un goteo de muertes que elevaban el obituario a 80 al aca-bar el año y 91 al final de la guerra. Salvaje fue también la represión en Maella,donde el primer mes de guerra se llevaba la vida de 28 vecinos, y la cifra final lle-gaba a las 42 a causa de la matanza desencadenada la madrugada del 11 de fe-brero de 1937 en represalia por la caída de Málaga.No menos oprobioso era elcaso de Fabara (28 víctimas), donde destacaron sendas «operaciones» nocturnasproducidas en agosto, la segunda de las cuales dejaba como resultado trece cadá-veres junto a las tapias del cementerio y era iniciativa de la «Brigada de la Calave-ra» comandada por un turbio personaje llamado P. Fresquet. El detonante fue alparecer la noticia del fusilamiento en Zaragoza de siete segadores fabaroles traídapor dos escapados del mismo. Por el contrario, Fayón y Chiprana pasaban el du-ro trago de la guerra con un único fusilado en los albores de la misma, que no eraotro que el respectivo cura párroco, aunque la segunda localidad registraría unaño después la muerte de otro vecino en Muniesa. Y era asimismo el mosén laúnica víctima de los primeros seis meses en Nonaspe, hasta que la citada aciaganoche de febrero añadiera otros trece nombres al «martirologio» local. 

En total, hasta 178 vecinos de la comarca fueron víctimas de la violencia revolu-cionaria, sin contar los 42 malogrados habitantes de las áreas zaragozanas y turo-lenses próximas que fueron llevados para su último viaje a los cementerios deCaspe, Maella –caso de quince hombres de Mazaleón– Chiprana (2) y Fayón (1de Ascó). 

http://www.aragon.es/estaticos/Gobi...ritorio/Comarca_Bajo_Aragon_Caspe/153_178.pdf

Bonus track: 

Este es la "fuente" que usa el conforero M. Bastardos: RecueRda RepúBlica, documento memoria

Y curiosamente yo no he sido capaz de encontrar ninguna "incidencia" producida por el bando republicano contra nacionales lo que solo puede significar dos cosas:

A> Mi intento de busqueda fue ineficaz.
B> Esa pagina solo mira las cosas centrandose en una versión en vez de un todo lo que lo convierte en merá propaganda.


----------



## klopec (31 May 2019)

Sigue contando la historia como les parece a ellos, aderezando fantasías basadas en testimonios orales de nonagenarios con toques de melodrama de Elena Francis.

Sobre Caudé el único hecho probado es la matanza de soldados republicanos a manos de sus mandos por negarse a combatir.

Hallan una fosa en Teruel con 46 soldados republicanos fusilados por negarse a volver al frente

Por supuesto nuestro rojo de guardia olvida mencionarlo. Como para darles credibilidad a éstos.


----------



## NoTV (31 May 2019)

La memoria histórica, como la integración intercultural es un fraude de dimensiones galácticas.
Además, ¿la memoria histórica que empieza en 1936? ¿Qué poca memoria, no?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Jun 2019)

*Los ASESINATOS de SOCIALISTAS de Casalarreina (La Rioja) en 1936 por elementos franquistas*

La Rioja es un territorio donde tras el golpe de estado de Julio de 1936 no hubo frente de guerra, no hubo trincheras, la confrontación bélica no existió. Sin embargo al menos 2.000 riojanos perdieron la vida en el frente de guerra instalado por los golpistas en cada pueblo, en cada villa, en la *represión inmisericorde* que llevaron a cabo de forma similar en la vecina *Navarra*. El 10 de agosto de 1936, en Casalarreina, un piquete de requetés cargó en un camión a 11 vecinos detenidos y torturados los días previos y partieron rumbo a Fuenmayor.



A todos los subieron en el camión para darles “el paseo” y asesinarlos esa misma noche en Buicio, y al menos 8 de ellos quedaron enterrados en una fosa común del cementerio. A día de hoy, solo los restos de 3 de ellos han podido ser identificados tras las excavaciones llevadas a cabo en Fuenmayor en el 2007 por sus descendientes. Estas fueron las víctimas:

– *Saturnino Díaz Sobrino*, natural de Casalarreina, 30 años, miembro de la Federación de trabajadores de la tierra de UGT, alguacil, empleado municipal.
– *Ciriaco Fernández Barrio*, natural de Casalarreina, 35 años, empleado de la fábrica de chorizos y trabajador del campo.
– *Estanislao Ortún Ortún*, natural de Casalarreina, 31 años, sereno, miembro de la Sociedad de Obreros Agrícolas de la UGT.
– *Pascual Saiz Vergara*, natural de Casalarreina, 38 años, jornalero y músico de la banda municipal de Casalarreina. Miembro de la Sociedad de Obreros Agrícolas de la UGT.
– *Gregorio Salinas Negueruela*, natural de Casalarreina, 40 años, alcalde socialista de la localidad.
– *Francisco Sánchez Jiménez*, natural de Casalarreina, 40 años, Miembro de la Sociedad de Obreros Agrícolas de la UGT.
– *Ángel Urquiza Ruiz*, natural de Casalarreina, 40 años, casado y padre de 4 hijos, miembro de la Sociedad de Obreros Agrícolas de la UGT
– *Pablo Álvarez Canal*, natural de Casalarreina, 41 años, ganadero, simpatizante socialista. Casado y padre de 5 hijos.
– *Cipriano Negueruela Fernández*, natural de Casalarreina, 43 años, miembro de la Sociedad de Obreros Agrícolas de la UGT. Presidente de la Junta Inspectora de la Oficina de Colocación Obrera en 1933 y vocal de la Junta del Reparto de Utilidades y de la Junta Pericial que examinaba el amillaramiento de la riqueza urbana en abril de 1936.
– *Vicente Porres Lequerica*, natural de Casalarreina, 21 años, simpatizante socialista, músico y pregonero.
– *Juan Llanos Varona*, natural de Casalarreina, 55 años, agricultor y panadero. En 1917 era presidente del Centro Republicano, y afiliado y presidente de la AS de Casalarreina. Ocupó diversos cargos de responsabilidad municipal como miembro de la Junta del Repartimiento General de Utilidades. Juan era tío abuelo de Tomás Llanos Justa, autor del libro “Se los llevaron en el camión. Guerra Civil y represión en Casalarreina (la Rioja). Una historia de retaguardia”, en el que afirma: “«A todos los mataron por sus ideas»”.

Emilio Elizondo, coordinador de las familias de las víctimas, afirma en el prólogo del mencionado libro que “..en Casalarreina el objetivo de los golpistas, siguiendo órdenes de violenta represión dictadas por el general Mola y el capitán Emilio Bellod, consistió en cobrar en sangre, eliminando a a todos los elementos que podían haber participado en la Revolución de Octubre de 1934, haber destacado por su militancia en partidos de izquierda o en sindicatos agrarios, o haber desempeñado cargos institucionales..”. Eso incluyó también a otros 12 vecinos más, que serían igualmente asesinados en fechas posteriores en diferentes lugares:

– *Miguel Caperos Aragón*, natural de Casalarreina, 36 años, se dedicaba a tareas agrícolas. Casado con Teresa Lumbreras, maestra nacional que fue depurada. Padre de 5 hijos, concejal de Casalarreina por el Partido Socialista. Detenido en agosto de 1936, encarcelado en Haro (Logroño) y en el Fuerte de San Cristóbal. Entregado a fuerzas fascistas fue asesinado en la Barranca de Lardero (La Rioja) el 24 de noviembre de 1936.
– *Tomás Gamboa Puerta*, natural de Casalarreina, 41 años Simpatizante socialista, trabajador del campo. Casado y padre de 5 hijos. Fue asesinado junto con otros 3 vecinos de la localidad en las inmediaciones de Foncea, en la carretera de Pancorbo.
– *Luis Gamboa Solórzano*, natural de Casalarreina, 37 años, trabajador del campo, músico, miembro de la Federación española de Trabajadores de la Tierra de la UGT. También asesinado en las inmediaciones de Foncea, carretera de Pancorbo.
– *Mariano Llorente Fuente*, natural y concejal de Casalarreina, 60 años, jardinero municipal. Miembro del Sindicato de Obreros Agrícolas de UGT, afiliado a la AS de Casalarreina. Fue asesinado, junto con su hijo Ángel Llorente, el 15 de agosto de 1936 en Foncea (La Rioja).
– *Ángel Llorente Matute*, natural de Casalarreina, 31 años. Albañil. Miembro de la Sociedad de Obreros Agrícolas de UGT. Asesinado junto con su padre, Mariano Llorente, el 15 de agosto de 1936 en Foncea.
– *Liberto Porres Fernández*, natural y concejal de Casalarreina, 44 años. Trabajador del campo y sereno. Miembro de la UGT de Casalarreina. Fue arrojado desde el puente de Briñas y dado por muerto. Sobrevivió. Ttrasladado al hospital de Haro de donde fue sacado y asesinado cerca del cementerio de en agosto de 1936.
– *Juan Ranedo Ameyugo*, natural de Herramélluri, 52 años. Miembro de UGT Trabajador del campo y caminero. Casado y padre de 4 hijos. Detenido en Alesanco y asesinado el 6 de septiembre de 1936 en Cidamón (La Rioja).
– *Santiago San Martín Cuende*, natural de Casalarreina, 35 años. Casado y padre de 5 hijos. Miembro de la Sociedad de Obreros Agrícolas de UGT. Asesinado el 27 de julio de 1936.
– *Casimiro Valderrama Pozo*, natural de Cihuri, 17 años. Pastor, miembro de la Sociedad de Obreros Agrícolas de UGT. Detenido en el Fuente San Cristobal, asesinado en la Barranca de Lardero el 21 de septiembre de 1936.
– *Martín Yerro Serrano*, natural de Santurdejo, 28 años. Trabajador del campo y sereno. Casado y padre de 3 hijos. Miembro y presidente del Sindicato de Obreros Agrícolas de UGT. Presidente de las JSU de la Rioja. Intentar pasar a la zona republicana en Madrid pero fue detenido y conducido a las inmediaciones de Salinillas de Buradón donde fue asesinado el 6 de agosto de 1936.
– *Resurrección Martínez Sánchez*, natural de Casalarreina, 38 años. Hermana del líder socialista Alfredo Martínez y de Consolación Martínez Sánchez, asesinada en 1936. Maestra por oposición en San Clemente (Cuenca), Nonaspe (Zaragoza), Hernani (Guipúzcoa). Detenida en San Sebastián en septiembre de 1936 y trasladada junto con su cuñado y su hermana a La Rioja. Su cuñado fue asesinado el 19 de septiembre en Cañadillas, termino de Quel. Resurrección fue asesinada el 18 de octubre de 1936 en Cabretón (Logroño).
– *Consolación Martínez Sánchez*, natural de Casalarreina, 40 años. Simpatizante socialista. Casada con *Juan Manuel Zapatero González*, médico de Cervera del Río Alhama. Hermana del líder socialista Alfredo Martínez y de Resurrección Martínez Sánchez, también asesinada en 1936. Maestra por oposición en Peñalsordo (Badajoz) y Cervera del Río Alhama (La Rioja). Detenida en San Sebastián, trasladada con su marido y su hermana, a La Rioja. Su marido fue asesinado el 19 de septiembre en Cañadillas. Consolación fue asesinada el 18 de octubre de 1936 en Cabretón (Logroño).


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Jun 2019)

*La supremacía racial franquista y el “Mengele español”*





*El franquismo financió un proyecto del psiquiatra Antonio Vallejo-Nágera para experimentar con prisioneros republicanos, buscar el “gen rojo” y demostrar la “inferioridad mental de los marxistas”. Su programa de higiene racial se asocia al robo de miles de niños durante la dictadura.*
Años antes de la guerra civil, el médico ultraderechista y comandante Antonio Vallejo-Nágera Lobón, —padre del también psiquiatra Juan Antonio Vallejo-Nágera—, conoció en Alemania las técnicas psiquiátricas y antropológicas de Kraepelin y Krestschmer. De vuelta a España dirigió el manicomio de Ciempozuelos e impartió clases en la Academia de Sanidad Militar. Admirador del nazismo y la segregación en pos de la pureza racial, durante el _bienio negro _republicano se prodigó con conferencias sobre la higiene de la raza. En 1937 publica _Eugenesia de la Hispanidad y regeneración de la raza, _del que extraemos los siguientes párrafos:
_La política racial tiene que actuar en nuestra nación sobre un pueblo de acarreo, aplebeyado cada vez más en las características de su personalidad psicológica, por haber sufrido la nefasta influencia de un círculo filosófico de sectarios, de los krausistas, que se han empeñado en borrar todo rastro de las gloriosas tradiciones españolas. (…)
La raza, que no quiere estar subyugada por los inferiores y débiles de cuerpo y de espíritu, debe engrandecer los biotipos de buena calidad hasta lograr que predominen en la masa total de la población. Una raza debe reproducir sus mejores elementos. Ha de escoger los individuos de elevado potencial biopsíquico y colocarlos en las mejoras condiciones posibles de desarrollo. Política contraria a la democrática, que ha nivelado las clases sociales, en beneficio de los inferiores, en perjuicio de los selectos, para proporcionar medios de vida a la multitud de mediocres. (…) La nación que quiera velar por el porvenir de su raza, debe crear una aristocracia eugenésica, tanto en la esfera corporal como en la espiritual y moral._

Vallejo-Nágera informó a Franco de su proyecto para demostrar la inferioridad racial y genética de los _rojos. _El dictador, encantado de otorgar marchamo “científico” a su limpieza política, nombró a Vallejo-Nágera, jefe de los Servicios Psiquiátricos Militares y financió su proyecto. La situación era propicia en 1938, con el nazismo en auge y las cárceles de la España Nacional colmadas de _escoria roja_.

_La enorme cantidad de prisioneros de guerra en manos de fuerzas nacionales salvadoras de España, permite efectuar estudios en masa, en favorabilísimas circunstancias que quizás no vuelvan a darse en la historia del mundo. Con el estímulo y beneplácito del Excmo. Sr. Inspector de los Campos de Concentración, al que agradecemos toda suerte de cariñosas facilidades, iniciamos investigaciones seriadas de individuos marxistas, al objeto de hallar las relaciones que puedan existir entre las cualidades biopsíquicas del sujeto y el fanatismo político democrático-comunista. _(Vallejo-Nágera, 1938, p. 172).

El 23 de agosto de aquel año, Franco autoriza al psiquiatra palentino a crear el Gabinete de Investigaciones Psicológicas con el fin de ahondar en las raíces psicofísicas del marxismo. Estableció su centro de operaciones en el campo de concentración de San Pedro de Cardeña, antigua abadía trapense a 10 kilómetros de Burgos. Por él pasaron hasta 10.000 prisioneros de los frentes del Norte, sobre todo Brigadistas Internacionales, voluntarios de varios países que llegaron a España para unirse a la lucha contra el fascismo.

Además de utilizarlos como mano de obra esclava por la construcción de carreteras a instancias de la Diputación Provincial, también fueron estudiados por el equipo del doctor Vallejo-Nágera, que estableció tres grupos: los brigadistas norteamericanos de la brigada _Lincoln_, muestra de control comparativo frente a los hispanos; los presos españoles marxistas, en los que esperaba encontrar el “gen rojo_”_; y los catalanes y vascos, por su antiespañolismo. Añadió un cuarto grupo formado por mujeres republicanas españolas, a las que estudió en la cárcel de Málaga.

Los experimentos, llevados a cabo en unas durísimas condiciones, y con la colaboración de dos científicos nazis, se centraron en los presos españoles. El estudio consistía en interrogatorios, test y mediciones antropológicas, y se completaba con un intenso programa de adoctrinamiento político que incluía desfiles militares, loas y vítores franquistas y cursillos religiosos que se repetían durante todo el cautiverio.

El psiquiatra español se había inspirado en el _Instituto para la Investigación y Estudio de la Herencia_ creado por Heinrich Himmler (oficial de la SS y hombre de confianza de Adolf Hitler), empeñado en buscar los orígenes y la pureza de la raza, con la pretensión de crear en Alemania una raza superior de arios nórdicos. Programa que poco después llevaría a la práctica, entre otros, el sanguinario Josef Mengele, médico de la SS alemana, célebre por sus terribles experimentos con prisioneros antes de enviarlos a la cámara de gas en el campo de concentración de Auschwitz. Sus proyectos también buscaban la herencia genética y la supremacía de la raza aria. A Vallejo-Nágera, aún sin alcanzar las cotas de crueldad del médico alemán, también se le terminaría conociendo como el “Mengele español”.

El resultado del experimento de Antonio Vallejo-Nágera, basado en meras hipótesis preconcebidas, fue publicado bajo el título _Biopsiquismo del fanatismo marxista_, en la _Revista Española de Medicina y Cirugía de Guerra_, y en _Semana Médica Española_. Según él, se demostraba la inferioridad mental de los _rojos_, su maldad y brutalidad, incluso su fealdad física. La solución estaba en la apuesta por la pureza de la raza. En su libro, _Eugenesia de la hispanidad y regeneración de la raza_, sostiene, sin pudor, que es partidario de “multiplicar los selectos y dejar perecer a los débiles”, es decir, a los _rojos,_ a quienes consideraba “mentalmente inferiores y peligrosos en su maldad intrínseca”. En otra obra, _La locura y la guerra: psicopatología de la guerra española, _abogaba por la segregación infantil, esto es, separar a los hijos de los marxistas de sus padres para “liberar a la sociedad de una plaga tan temible”. Incluso revindicaba la creación del Cuerpo General de Inquisidores para vigilar las pautas de la segregación (Pons Prades, E., 2005).

Ya en la posguerra, Vallejo-Nágera alertaba sobre lo perjudicial del ambiente democrático en los niños y proponía combatir la negativa influencia del ámbito republicano mediante el internamiento en centros en los que se promoviese “una exaltación de las cualidades biopsíquicas raciales y eliminación de los factores ambientales que, en el curso de las generaciones, conducen a la degeneración del biotipo_” _(Vallejo-Nágera, _Niños y jóvenes anormales, _1941).


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Jun 2019)

En los estudios sobre las mujeres, que incluían detalles íntimos sobre cómo y cuándo habían sido _desfloradas_, Vallejo-Nájera afirmaba que las republicanas tenían muchos puntos en común con animales y niños, y las situaba como seres débiles mentales, infantilizados y primarios. Sorprendido por la activa participación de las mujeres en política en el bando republicano, lo justificaba en un deseo de aquellas de satisfacer sus apetencias sexuales. Bajo una misoginia irredenta, afirmaba que “a la mujer se le atrofia la inteligencia como las alas a las mariposas de la isla de Kerguelen, ya que su misión en el mundo no es la de luchar en la vida, sino acunar la descendencia de quien tiene que luchar por ella”.

Estas teorías supremacistas, emuladas al nazismo, suponían la coartada científica para la sustracción de miles de niños que fueron robados a sus madres _rojas_, uno de los episodios más siniestros de la dictadura. El 4 de diciembre de 1941 el régimen autorizó las inscripciones en el Registro Civil de los niños “repatriados y abandonados” (BOE nº 350 de 16 de diciembre):

_Si no se pudiera averiguar el Registro Civil en que figuren inscritos los nacimientos de los niños que los rojos obligaron a salir de España y que han sido o sean repatriados, se procederá a inscribir su nacimiento en dicho Registro. Igual inscripción se hará, si resultaren infructuosas tales gestiones, respecto a los niños cuyos padres y demá_s _familiares murieron o desaparecieron durante el Glorioso Movimiento Nacional._

En las cárceles franquistas no se registraban a los bebés que acompañaban a sus madres presas, y como además carecían de certificados de nacimiento y partidas de bautismo, podían desaparecer sin dejar rastro legal después del fusilamiento de la madre, o en su separación forzada cuando el niño cumplía 3 años. La búsqueda de estos niños se pierde en los hospicios del Auxilio Social y en instituciones religiosas, de donde se daban en adopción a familias acaudaladas a cambio de suculentas propinas, legitimadas, con el nuevo Decreto, para cambiar la identidad del menor. Esto se extendió a los partos en hospitales, con falsas defunciones, o en los manicomios para madres solteras. Se estima que unos 10.000 niños sustraídos fueron registrados en España a nombres de padres franquistas ilegítimos.

El juez Baltasar Garzón, en su auto de 18 de noviembre de 2008, se refería así a los experimentos de Vallejo-Nágera, avalados por el régimen:

_Con estos estudios como base, se comprenden bien las actuaciones que el régimen franquista desarrollaría después en el ámbito de los derechos de la mujer y específicamente en relación a la sustracción o eliminación de custodia sobre sus hijos; es decir, acometió una segregación infantil que alcanzaría unos límites preocupantes y que, bajo todo un entramado de normas legales, pudo haber propiciado la pérdida de identidad de miles de niños en la década de los años 40; situación que, en gran medida, podría haberse prolongado hasta hoy. Es decir, se habría privado de su identidad a miles de personas en contra de los derechos de las propias víctimas inmediatas y de sus familiares, en aras a una más adecuada preparación ideológica y la afección al régimen_.

El Gabinete experimental de Vallejo-Nágera concluyó su estudio en octubre de 1939, recibiendo las felicitaciones del Estado Mayor del Ejército. Franco le recompensa ascendiéndolo a coronel y, en 1947, lo nombra primer catedrático numerario en Psiquiatría de la Universidad de Madrid, dándole prioridad sobre el reputado psiquiatra Juan José López Ibor. Decisión ésta en la que, a criterio de algunos historiadores, influyó Carmen Polo, amiga de la esposa de Vallejo-Nájera. (Vegas Latapie, E, 1995).

Con la derrota del fascismo en Europa y el aislamiento internacional de España, Franco silencia las teorías supremacistas de Vallejo-Nágera, en las que tanto creía. No en vano el Caudillo escribió la obra _Raza_ bajo el seudónimo de Jaime de Andrade, que fue llevada al cine, precisamente en 1941, bajo la dirección de José Luis Sáenz de Heredia.

De aquel esperpento experimental han transcurrido ochenta años. No es mal momento para pararse a reflexionar sobre las consecuencias sociales del supremacismo político. En los últimos tiempos asistimos a un inquietante avance del espíritu excluyente, una supremacía creciente y detestable relacionada con la preeminencia y la superioridad genética, cultural y étnica que algunos individuos y organizaciones vinculadas con la extrema derecha creen poseer. En el siglo XX cientos de miles de víctimas sacrificaron su vida en Europa para erradicar las tres plagas que asolaron el continente: nazismo, fascismo y franquismo. Y, aunque España se incorporó al progreso con algún retraso, se alcanzó cierta madurez democrática a base de luchas y sacrificios. Sin embargo, de un tiempo a esta parte, un sector de la población coquetea con un populismo reaccionario que invoca los fantasmas más oscuros de nuestra memoria, con supremacías camufladas en políticas migratorias, deportaciones, muros fronterizos, segregación, centralismo, antifeminismo, machismo, reticencias étnicas, exclusiones multiculturales o talantes homófobos, incluso misóginos.

Esta preocupante tendencia ha permitido que partidos neofascistas como la _Liga Norte_ en Italia, el _Frente Nacional_ en Francia, _Alternativa para Alemania_, _Demócratas de Suecia_, _Amanecer Dorado_en Grecia, o _Vox_ en España, alcancen cotas de popularidad impensables años atrás. O que personajes como Donald Trump en EEUU o Jair Bolsonaro en Brasil se alcen con la presidencia de sus países.

La ultraderecha española, heredera del espíritu del Movimiento, —aquel que financió a Vallejo-Nágera sus siniestros experimentos—, hasta hace poco agazapada en las filas del Partido Popular, resolvió emanciparse y enarbolar, ya sin complejos, banderas involutivas de tiempos idos. Sus soflamas nacionalcatolicistas (patria, familia, religión y raza) y sus tics homófobos de supremacismo imperial y reconquista, junto al desvarío de algunos obispos empeñados en “curar” a los homosexuales, nos traen a la memoria el delirante proyecto del “Mengele español” y el empeño de la dictadura por defender, a través de la segregación infantil y el adoctrinamiento forzado, la pureza de la raza de los “españoles de bien”.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Jun 2019)

*MASACRE en Almonte (Huelva), los rocieros franquistas ASESINARON a un centenar de REPUBLICANOS en 1936*

La película “Rocío” continua censurada por el Tribunal Supremo desde 1984, su director, Fernando Ruiz Vergara, fue condenado a cárcel, fuerte multa e indemnización. El Tribunal, que nunca negó la veracidad de los hechos, censuró los fotogramas donde se responsabiliza a José María Reales Carrasco, terrateniente, bodeguero, fundador de la Hermandad de la Virgen del Rocío, del asesinato de 100 Republicanos almonteños, muchos de ellas siguen hoy desaparecidos en fosas comunes. Según el juez Luis Vivas Marzal, “es indispensable inhumar y olvidar…las generaciones posteriores convivan pacífica, armónica y conciliadamente…no avivar los rescoldos, no despertar rencores, odios y resentimientos adormecidos por el paso del tiempo..”.

La película había tenido excelentes críticas de políticos, escritores y poetas andaluces como Alfonso Guerra, Fernando Quiñones, José Caballero Bonald, Ian Gibson, Pilar Miró, Luis G. Berlanga, José Hierro o Antonio Gala. “Vergara fue la primera víctima de la impunidad del franquismo, amparada por la transición y el aparato judicial”, sostiene el historiador _Francisco Espinosa_ en su libro *Contra la República. Los sucesos de Almonte de 1932*. Según José Luis Tirado, director de ‘El Caso Rocío. La historia de una película secuestrada por la Transición’: “La falsa Transición más que un periodo histórico significa una estrategia para que los poderes tácitos del Franquismo sigan durante el nuevo régimen”. La película escandalizó cuando denunció el centenar de víctimas tras el golpe militar de 1936: “En Almonte mataron a Frasquita La Charamusca, Diego Cepeda Aragón Azuquita,..un total de 100 personas, 99 hombres y una mujer”. A determinados sectores de la derecha de Almonte les afectó la conexión que establece la película entre los fusilamientos del 36, el ejercicio del poder y la romería de El Rocío.

El Gobierno de la Segunda República acordó desterrar símbolos religiosos de los espacios públicos, aplicando el artículo 27 de la Constitución Republicana que definía la laicidad del Estado. En 1932 las derechas manipularon los sentimientos de los almonteños, y alentaron una algarada contra la decisión del ayuntamiento de retirar las imágenes de la Virgen del Rocío y del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús del salón de plenos del ayuntamiento. Los exaltados agraviaron a los concejales y al alcalde Francisco Villarán, frente al ayuntamiento el párroco invitó a asistir al Santo Rosario en desagravio de los hechos, agredieron al concejal Francisco Acevedo Salguero y al guardia municipal José Larios Ramírez. Se abrieron las bodegas de algunos de los señores del pueblo para repartir vino a las gentes, el gobernador civil de Huelva obligó a poner los cuadros retirados. El germen de estos episodios fue económico y político, y no religioso. Sin embargo las elecciones municipales de 1936 volvieron a dar el triunfo a los Republicanos y socialistas en Almonte.

La derecha nunca admitió la pérdida del poder político que sobrevino con la proclamación de la República. Era un sistema político en el que varias familias se alternaban en el poder desde hacía más de medio siglo. No podía desaparecer. Las élites locales y provinciales no soportaban ver a sus enemigos de clase (a simples obreros en muchas ocasiones) ocupando espacios políticos que siempre habían sido suyos y que consideraban parte de la herencia familiar. Y si grave fue la pérdida del poder político mucho peor fue cuando la amenaza pasó al terreno económico. Es aquí, aunque se disfrazara de afrenta a la Virgen, donde hay que buscar la clave de los sucesos de Almonte.

Detrás de este suceso subyace un problema agrario y de distribución de los montes de propios y las tierras del municipio. Hasta un 83% del término municipal de Almonte quedó en manos privadas a partir de las desamortizaciones del siglo XIX, perdiendo la población una inmensa cantidad de recursos públicos que utilizaba tradicionalmente para sobrevivir. La República animó a los municipios desde su implantación a una revisión del catastro para establecer qué terrenos pertenecientes al pueblo habían pasado a manos privadas, descubriendo tras estudios pormenorizados que había extensas apropiaciones ilegítimas que debían volver a propiedad municipal. En 1931 los ayuntamientos republicano-socialistas enviaron al Gobierno relaciones de las propiedades que les pertenecieron y listados de sus actuales propietarios en base a los archivos municipales, los registros de propiedad y los testimonios orales. Los selectos propietarios que habían acaparado inmensas cantidades de terreno ilegítimamente no estaban dispuestos a permitir el derrotero que tomaba la cuestión agraria. Ésta y no la decisión de quitar los azulejos del salón de plenos fue la causa de los “sucesos de Almonte”, un verdadero motín de carácter político, que tuvo lugar en el momento clave en que se discutía la Ley de Reforma Agraria.

La derecha terrateniente e integrista de Almonte instrumentalizó la devoción popular rociera para someter y humillar a las autoridades republicanas que aplicaron la legislación laica emanada de la Constitución republicana. Los amotinados se apoderaron de los atributos de mando de la autoridad civil y los entregaron a la Guardia Civil, cuerpo de carácter militar creado precisamente al mismo tiempo que se iniciaban las desamortizaciones, y que constituyó la verdadera salvaguarda del inmenso trasvase de propiedad realizado (el 20 % del territorio nacional). Fue la Guardia Civil quien llamó a Reales para que “pacificara” la situación, imponiendo de nuevo el crucifijo en las escuelas. Propiedad y religión, como siempre, unidas.

El 25 de julio de 1936 Almonte fue tomada por la columna Ramón de Carranza. Los falangistas esperaron en la carretera de *Hinojos* la llegada de los golpistas, que no encontraron ningún tipo de resistencia. Los 25 mineros que llegaron de Rociana a socorrer al pueblo fueron detenidos inmediatamente por las tropas sublevadas. Más de *100 personas* fueron fusiladas, muchas de ellas en la zona conocida como Rompecoches, en aplicación del Bando de Guerra, permaneciendo aún la mayoría en fosas comunes sin identificar ni dignificar en el viejo cementerio, donde en una primera fosa yacen fusilados procedentes de Hinojos, Huelva, La Palma, Bonares y Bollullos, en una clara estrategia de desarraigo de las víctimas de sus pueblos de origen. Los años de posguerra en Almonte fueron estremecedores, la precipitación del trabajo para los niños huérfanos, las coacciones de Falange, las burlas de los soldados a vecinos que vivían en silencio la tragedia de un ser querido asesinado. Doñana pasó a ser de nuevo lo que había sido antes del 14 de abril de 1931, un lugar de recreo para las clases ociosas.


----------



## klopec (2 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> De aquel *esperpento experimental han transcurrido ochenta años*. No es mal momento para pararse a reflexionar sobre las consecuencias sociales del supremacismo político. En los últimos tiempos asistimos a un inquietante avance del espíritu excluyente, una supremacía creciente y detestable relacionada con la preeminencia y la superioridad genética, cultural y étnica que algunos individuos y organizaciones vinculadas con la extrema derecha creen poseer.



Delirante estupidez. ¿ Qué hacemos entonces con Marlaska, Pdr Snchz, Mari Ano o con los "_nazis_" de la Universidad de Huelva ?

*El Defensor del Pueblo investigará la estimulación cerebral a presos*

_https://www.diariocordoba.com/noticias/cordobalocal/defensor-pueblo-investigara-estimulacion-cerebral-presos_1287573.html_

*El Defensor del Pueblo rechaza el experimento con estimulación eléctrica a presos de la cárcel de Córdoba*

_https://cordopolis.es/2019/05/11/el-defensor-del-pueblo-rechaza-el-experimento-con-estimulacion-electrica-a-presos-de-la-carcel-de-cordoba/_

_"Fuentes de la Oficina del Defensor han informado a Efe de que se ha decidido abrir esta queja, que se dirigirá en primer lugar a la Secretaría General de Instituciones Penitenciarias, para obtener información sobre en qué consistió exactamente el estudio con estos internos, la cual *tenía el visto bueno de esta institución así como de un comité científico de la Universidad de Huelva*."_


----------



## klopec (2 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *MASACRE en Almonte (Huelva), los rocieros franquistas ASESINARON a un centenar de REPUBLICANOS en 1936*
> 
> El 25 de julio de 1936 Almonte fue tomada por la columna Ramón de Carranza. Los falangistas esperaron en la carretera de *Hinojos* la llegada de los golpistas, que no encontraron ningún tipo de resistencia. Los 25 mineros que llegaron de Rociana a socorrer al pueblo fueron detenidos inmediatamente por las tropas sublevadas. Más de *100 personas* fueron fusiladas, muchas de ellas en la zona conocida como Rompecoches, en aplicación del Bando de Guerra, permaneciendo aún la mayoría en fosas comunes sin identificar ni dignificar en el viejo cementerio, donde en una primera fosa yacen fusilados procedentes de Hinojos, Huelva, La Palma, Bonares y Bollullos, en una clara estrategia de desarraigo de las víctimas de sus pueblos de origen. Los años de posguerra en Almonte fueron estremecedores, la precipitación del trabajo para los niños huérfanos, las coacciones de Falange, las burlas de los soldados a vecinos que vivían en silencio la tragedia de un ser querido asesinado. Doñana pasó a ser de nuevo lo que había sido antes del 14 de abril de 1931, un lugar de recreo para las clases ociosas.



Te amplío los datos que se te olvidan, sobre los combaten en Almonte. Tenéis la puta manía de apuntar como "_victimas_" a caídos en combate. Además, los cien muertos se refiere a la zona que comprende Hinojos, Rociana, Bonares, Huelva o Niebla, lugares donde se supone que estarían enterrados ( *si en realidad existieron* ). Lo demás, el victimismo y el melodrama de los rojos.

_"Las organizaciones obreras se hicieron pronto con el control del pueblo tras el golpe de estado, cuando se produjeron varias detenciones y el asalto a un par de fincas de destacados personajes de la derecha local. Por lo general, se evitó la violencia con las personas, dándose un solo caso de un herido, Manuel Reales Cala, tras un tiroteo en una casa de campo cuando algunos milicianos pretendían su detención.

El pueblo fue tomado el día 25 de Julio por fuerzas de la Guardia Civil, el Ejército y Falange, con el resultado de 2 heridos en la breve refriega, un Brigada y un falangista. *Ese mismo día por la noche llegaron 25 socialista de Rociana a socorrer el pueblo,* los cuales fueron detenidos inmediatamente.

*Ya al día siguiente llegó una nueva columna desde Rociana, esta vez de mineros con numerosos vehículos, alguno de ellos blindados*, aunque fueron rechazados antes de entrar en el pueblo, dejando al menos 1 muerto y algunos heridos. Las fuerzas fascistas en Almonte no volvieron a sufrir ningún nuevo ataqu_e."


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Jun 2019)

*Los franquistas FUSILARON en Ferrol al último gobernador civil REPUBLICANO, FRANCISCO PÉREZ CARBALLO, al comandante MANUEL QUESADA, y al capitán GONZALO TEJERO el 25 de Julio de 1936*

Francisco Pérez Carballo nació en Madrid, en 1911. Estudió en el instituto madrileño Cardenal Cisneros. Licenciado en Derecho y Filosofía y Letras, durante su etapa universitaria fue dirigente de la FUE y miembro de la Asociación Internacional de Estudiantes, así como militante de las juventudes de Izquierda Republicana. Frecuentó también el Ateneo de Madrid. Trabajó en la cátedra de Derecho Romano de la Universidad de Madrid, obteniendo por oposición, una plaza de oficial letrado en el Congreso de los Diputados.

Con la victoria del Frente Popular en febrero 1936, fue nombrado Gobernador Civil de La Coruña el 10 de abril de 1936, al parecer por su amistad con Santiago Casares Quiroga. Con el golpe de Estado que dio lugar a la Guerra Civil se opuso a los sublevados. Pérez Carballo, que hacía pocas semanas había tomado posesión del cargo, se reunió con el alcalde de La Coruña y posteriormente fusilado, *Alfredo Suárez Ferrín* y con representantes de todas las organizaciones del Frente Popular para tratar de adoptar una estrategia defensiva común frente a la amenaza golpista. Por su parte, el general Caridad Pita, continuaba con sus rondas de vigilancia y en una de ellas se presentó a la una de la madrugada en el edificio de Capitanía. No percibió nada anormal, pero encontró en las dependencias del Estado Mayor al comandante Gutiérrez Soto y al capitán Castro Caruncho, que habían decidido pasar allí la noche.

El 20 de julio de 1936 Carballo ordenó atrincherar la sede el gobierno civil y amparado apenas por una pequeña compañía de Guardias de Asalto y voluntarios, lo defendieron durante más de 3 horas, apoyado por el Comandante de Estado Mayor y jefe de Seguridad y Asalto en la jefatura de La Coruña Manuel Quesada del Pino, cuyas fuerzas se habían dividido. Quesada del Pino dirigió junto al Gobernador, la defensa de los escasos baluartes que se oponían a los sublevados. Avanzada la tarde del lunes 20 de julio de 1936, nada pudieron hacer ante el bombardeo de una batería de artillería que destruyó parte del edificio a cañonazos. Un proyectil entró directamente en el despacho de Carballo, tras lo cual, cesó toda resistencia, y a las 18,30 se izó bandera blanca, el gobernador y los demás defensores, se entregaron a los sublevados y el comandante Quesada del Pino fue detenido por soldados del Regimiento de Zamora 8. Pérez Carballo fue detenido por los rebeldes y llevado al cuartel de Atocha y de ahí, a la cárcel de la torre. Igualmente detenido el capitán de Asalto Gonzalo Tejero, que había hecho frente a la sublevación participando y organizando la defensa, y dirigiendo la resistencia desde la sede del gobierno civil.

A Francisco Pérez Carballo le formaron consejo de guerra y condenaron a pena de muerte. Al día siguiente 25 de Julio le colocaron delante del piquete de guardias de asalto y lo fusilaron en el castillo de San Felipe de Ferrol. A su lado, fueron también pasados por las armas el comandante Manuel Quesada, y el capitán Gonzalo Tejero, que habían organizado la defensa y dirigido la resistencia de la sede del gobierno civil.

*Juana Capdevielle*, esposa de Carballo, intelectual, conferenciante y bibliotecaria , fue rapidamente arrestada. Su cadáver apareció el 18 de agosto de 1936, en los alrededores en una cuneta de la carretera del municipio de Rábade (Lugo). Había sido tiroteada hasta la muerte después de ser violada y torturada. Sus asesinos no se apiadaron de su avanzado estado de gestación. En unos pocos días a Juana Capdevielle, licenciada en Filosofía y Letras y funcionaria de la Universidad Central, le arrancarían la casa, la libertad, la vida del marido, la vida del feto que llevaba en sus entrañas y, finalmente, la suya propia.

Francisco Pérez Carballo, militante de Izquierda Republicana, gobernador civil de A Coruña y Juana Capdevielle, intelectual independiente, fueron víctimas, entre otros muchos hombres y mujeres, pertenecientes a una generación sacrificada por sustentar la idea Republicana. Se han convertido, al reflejarse en los canales donde fluye la dialéctica entre memoria e historia, en retratos intensos de demócratas avanzados a su época. Símbolos que portaban y expresaban una noción de ciudadanía en su actividad política y social, y víctimas que recordar, reivindicar y, finalmente, dignificar debidamente.

La lógica compleja y selectiva de la memoria y el olvido, no siempre está subordinada a componentes ideológicos estrictos. A diferencia de lo sucedido hasta la transición y aun hasta comienzos de este siglo, es ahora el recuerdo de la bibliotecaria madrileña la que nos conduce al de su marido, perfecto cómplice intelectual y afectivo, para entablar una relación de la que surge también una memoria poliédrica, en permanente evolución como las distintas piezas de la identidad que alumbraría.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Jun 2019)

*La represión franquista se heredaba: "Se ensañó con quienes quedaban, las mujeres y los niños"*

MEMORIA HISTÓRICA+
*José Castiello, padre de Eugenia, a sus diez años era el único niño en el campo de concentración de Arnao: "Soñó con el campo y con la guerra toda la vida"
Le llevaron a él y a sus hermanas, a pesar de que las mujeres eran minoría en los campos, por ser familias de guerrilleros republicanos que luego fueron fusilados
"Que se hable de la represión y sufrimiento de estas mujeres que se quedaron sin hijos, sin padres, sin marido, sin hermanos, y sin nada"*

Por Belén Remacha10 abr 2019_21:23_

La historia de represión de los Castiello es como la de muchas familias españolas pero también diferente a otras. Lo es porque el padre de Eugenia, José María, era, a sus 10 años, el único niño del campo de concentración franquista de Arnao (Asturias). Le habían enviado ahí desde su pueblo, Peón, después de haberle dejado solo al cuidado de un abuelo enfermo. Había estado solo porque meses antes, en 1939, su madre y hermanas habían ingresado ya en Arnao.

A todos les estaban castigando y torturando por no confesar dónde estaban sus hermanos, dos guerrilleros republicanos que huyeron al monte cuando, acabada la Guerra, la Guardia Civil fue a buscarles a su casa. No confesaban dónde estaban porque aunque hubieran estado dispuestos no podían, ya que no lo sabían: un modo típico de los guerrilleros para preservar la seguridad de las familias era no contarles dónde se escondían. En el campo permanecieron hasta 1942.


Otro motivo por el que su historia tampoco es habitual es porque José María escribió un libro sobre la experiencia de su familia, _Los Castiello, la lucha por la libertad _–que se convirtió incluso en documental–. Lo publicó unos cinco años antes de participar en la investigación del periodista Carlos Hernández sobre los 300 campos de concentración de Franco. Primero un ejemplar para cada miembro de la familia, luego, tras la insistencia de un amigo, una tirada de cien que se agotaron el mismo día de la presentación, en Oviedo.

Desde hace pocos años es Eugenia la que se encarga de reimprimir las ediciones que se venden en librerías de Asturias. A su padre su estado de salud ya no se lo permite. Ahora ella insiste "en que se hable de la represión y sufrimiento de estas mujeres que se quedaron sin hijos, sin padres, sin marido, sin hermanos, y sin nada. Se ensañaron con ellas y con los niños, los que se quedaron, para hacer sufrir a los huidos y que cantasen. Una vez sacaron a mis tías a rastras de casa y les pegaron tal paliza que se les quedaron los hilos de la ropa incrustados en la piel. Mi abuela les suplicó que pararan pero no lo hicieron hasta que se desmayaron".

*"Nadie está preparado para vivir algo así de niño"*
Son historias que Eugenia lleva oyendo desde la adolescencia: "Mi padre estuvo muchos años sin querer hablar. Tuvo unas secuelas tremendas y muchos años después tuvo que recibir tratamiento. Nadie está preparado para vivir algo así de niño. Ellos simplemente eran madre, hermanas y hermano de guerrillero, no estaban implicados en nada. Cuando yo ya me hice mayor empecé a oír en casa eso de que mejor no me significase ni llamase mucho la atención. Seguía habiendo miedo, sobre todo cuando vivía Franco pero también luego. Así me fui enterando de todo lo que había pasado".

Sobre el papel, los campos de concentración estaban destinados solo a hombres. "En la mentalidad machista y falsamente paternalista de los dirigentes franquistas, las mujeres no encajaban en los campos de concentración", explicaba Carlos Hernández. Las mujeres durante la guerra y el franquismo solían ser sometidas a idénticas torturas en cárceles, pero hubo excepciones como los grupos de Cabra (Córdoba), y también en Arnao. "A mis tías las pusieron a recoger grijo. Los hombres, con ese material, construyeron una ferretera". Luego, tal y como cuenta José Castiello, las reubicaron en la enfermería para oficiales y la cocina.

En el libro de José Castiello, escrito 75 años después de entrar al campo, hay una detallada descripción de Arnao: a la derecha, un barracón de madera estancia de los soldados; a la izquierda, un edificio destinado a los oficiales. Ya dentro, en línea recta, el primer barracón para hombres. Le separaba del de mujeres por unas alambradas. Los primeros meses, también le separaban a él, niño de 10 años, de su madre y hermanas mayores.

También relata un preciso recuerdo de la rutina de entonces, un crío rodeado de presos comunes: cada mañana recogían la colchoneta, barrían su espacio y se aseaban superficialmente, "ya que en el barracón se carecía de agua corriente". A continuación, formaban filas hasta el lugar donde se izaba la bandera y, mano en alto, cantaban el_ Cara al Sol_ y vivas a Franco. Después, por desayuno se les daba "una especie de café y un bollo de pan, todo de la peor calidad". Para comida y cena, "masa caldosa de garbanzos, lentejas alubias, arroz o patatas. Aparecía enseguida el hambre".

Tenía un único plato y cuchara que tenía que servir para todo, incluso para su propia limpieza personal. Los prisioneros capturaban ranas de un riachuelo que corría desde un pozo y las comían asadas. De lejos, observaban a los campesinos: "Cualquier persona que veíamos faenar nos producía cierta nostalgia de libertad". El oficial jefe, no recuerda si de nombre Félix o Víctor, "con rudeza me dijo que debería cumplir las normas disciplinarias como cualquier adulto". Era además "implacable a la hora de reclutar a los detenidos para el trabajo". Recordaba con especial dolor a un compañero anciano y enfermo que falleció por la falta de atención.

*Vigilados hasta los 50*
Tiempo después, a José María le juntaron con su madre y hermanas, "y aquella ya fue la época menos mala". En 1942 les dieron la libertad definitiva, pero "no les dejaron en paz", continúa narrando Eugenia. Podían irse con la condición del destierro, es decir, no podían volver a Peón. Eligieron Valladolid porque otra hija ya estaba desterrada ahí. Años después volvieron a Asturias para instalarse en Oviedo.

Sus dos tíos ya nunca volvieron a casa y fueron asesinados junto a otro compañero en 1948 en la playa de La Franca después de que les delataran, "aguantaron tanto gracias a que la gente les ayudaban. Queda el consuelo de que serían buenas personas, si tantos les protegieron".

Mientras, las mujeres y los niños siguieron haciendo un papel clave: de enlaces. "Si una mujer iba a lavar, dejaba en una piedra escondido un papelín que les decía dónde ir a buscar armas, comida, avisar de que les estaban persiguiendo o si alguien se iba a unir… un niño, si estaba jugando con la pelota, igual. A los hombres les tenían más controlados y ellas se arriesgaban así".

Hasta que asesinaron a sus tíos, mientras vivían en Valladolid el régimen les había seguido acosando para descubrir dónde estaban. Después, como pasó con otros entornos de represaliados a los que incluso vetaron de empleos, siguió la vigilancia durante unos años, "cuando vieron que, por la cuenta que les traía, nadie se metía ya en temas políticos, les dejan por fin en paz. Eran los 50". "La familia sufrió todo esto pero es que la gente se vuelve triste, recuerda… mi padre soñó con su tiempo en el campo y con la guerra y posguerra toda la vida".


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Jun 2019)

*La invisible censura franquista que sigue viva en los libros que lees*

MEMORIA HISTÓRICA+
*Muchas de las traducciones de los clásicos de la literatura actualmente en circulación son aún las versiones aprobadas por los censores
La tarea más urgente es sensibilizar a los lectores y al sector cultural respecto a los efectos a largo plazo de la censura*

Por Jordi Cornellà-Detrell23 abr 2019_19:51_

Hace 80 años que terminó la guerra civil, un conflicto que sigue generando debate y opiniones encontradas. No hay duda de que, décadas después de la muerte del general Franco, la dictadura continúa proyectando una larga sombra sobre la sociedad española. Los aspectos del pasado aún sin resolver abarcan desde la existencia de cientos de fosas comunes todavía sin exhumar a la frecuente publicación de libros que fueron censurados durante la dictadura.

En efecto, pocos lectores son conscientes del hecho de que uno de los legados más importantes del franquismo es el impacto continuado de los libros expurgados hace décadas por los censores, tanto en España como en el mundo hispanohablante en general. Estos textos manipulados incluyen, por ejemplo, a autores como Ira Levin, George Orwell, Ian Fleming, Muriel Spark, Ernest Hemingway, James M. Cain, Bill S. Ballinger, Henry Miller y James Baldwin.


*Los textos censurados*
Muchas de las traducciones de los clásicos de la literatura actualmente en circulación son aún las versiones aprobadas por los censores, con frecuencia sin el conocimiento de los editores ni de los lectores. Este hecho supone un ataque a la libertad de expresión y debería abordarse de manera urgente, particularmente ahora que Vox amenaza con derogar la Ley de la Memoria Histórica.

Entre 1936 y 1966, cualquier libro que se quisiera publicar era inspeccionado por los censores del régimen, que decidían si el texto se prohibía en su totalidad o podía publicarse con cortes. En 1966 la consulta se convirtió en voluntaria, pero las autoridades podían retirar de la circulación cualquier libro considerado inaceptable, lo que estimuló la autocensura de autores, editores y traductores.

El régimen reguló de manera estricta la publicación, traducción y circulación de textos con el fin de reforzar un conjunto de valores morales, sociales y religiosos conservadores, promover la uniformidad ideológica y cultural y manipular la historia, especialmente la memoria de la guerra civil.





Niños leyendo durante la guerra civil. BIBLIOTECA NACIONAL DE ESPAÑA | CC BY-NC-SA
El resultado es que, casi 45 años después del fin del régimen, se siguen editando libros manipulados por la dictadura. Asimismo, las bibliotecas públicas continúan albergando miles de volúmenes expurgados y promoviendo su lectura. La censura, por lo tanto, todavía juega un papel en la vida cultural y no puede considerarse un simple episodio histórico que no tiene relevancia en el presente.

_La semilla del diablo_ de Ira Levin, por ejemplo, se encuentra disponible en más de 20 ediciones distintas (versión electrónica incluida) a las que les faltan dos largos pasajes. Según los censores, estos fragmentos glorificaban a Satán y eran poco respetuosos con los valores religiosos. _Ve y dilo en la montaña_ de James Baldwin sufrió varios cortes que incluyen referencias a la contracepción y detalles sobre la vida sexual de los protagonistas. Según el censor, el texto contenía “ya expresiones obscenas, ya descripciones pornográficas, y, en algún caso, incluso irreverencias”. Paradójicamente, la publicación de esta novela expurgada contó con el patrocinio de la UNESCO.

En algunos casos, como en _La Marca_ de George Orwell y _Operación trueno_ de Ian Fleming, la versión censurada se ha publicado nuevamente a pesar de que ya existía una traducción completa.

La consolidación de la democracia no puso fin a la producción, circulación y lectura de obras censuradas en España. Estos libros con frecuencia fueron importados a Hispanoamérica, y por lo tanto la censura franquista tuvo también repercusiones al otro lado del Atlántico.

*Por qué la censura no ha terminado*
Es evidente que el país aún no ha sido capaz de hacer frente y superar su traumática historia reciente. La Ley de la Memoria Histórica de 2007 supuso un gran paso adelante que permitió reexaminar el pasado e inició un debate sobre las consecuencias de la represión franquista. Esta ley condenó la dictadura e instauró compensaciones para las víctimas. Desde un punto de vista cultural, la ley promovió la retirada de estatuas y símbolos públicos que enaltecían la dictadura, pero sin hacer referencia a otros productos culturales como los libros.

El llamado pacto del olvido facilitó la transición hacia la democracia, pero entre otras muchas consecuencias impidió que se desarrollaran estrategias sistemáticas para prevenir la publicación y lectura de obras censuradas. De hecho, muchos textos han sido restaurados o traducidos de nuevo, pero estos esfuerzos muchas veces han pasado desapercibidos.

La censura sigue viva, y la circulación de textos expurgados podría incluso aumentar en el futuro. El uso de las nuevas tecnologías y el hecho de que muchos textos de los años 30 y 40 empiecen a pasar al dominio público (y por tanto estén libres de derechos), hace que sea fácil reeditar versiones digitales o en papel de los clásicos. Los censores nunca imaginaron que su labor quedaría plasmada en Kindles y tabletas.

En este sentido, la censura es uno de los legados más persistentes e invisibles del régimen franquista. Su efecto en España y otros países hispanohablantes es incalculable, ya que distorsionó las opiniones de centenares de escritores respecto a la guerra civil o temas sociales como el control de la natalidad, los roles de genero y la homosexualidad, por poner algunos ejemplos.





Venta de libros en Zaragoza, 1938. BIBLIOTECA NACIONAL DE ESPAÑA, CC BY-NC-SA






La cuestión es cómo hacer frente a este complejo legado, particularmente ahora que Vox ha sugerido derogar la ley de la Memoria Histórica bajo el pretexto que manipula el pasado.

La tarea más urgente es sensibilizar a los lectores y al sector cultural respecto a los efectos a largo plazo de la censura. Esto requeriría el apoyo decidido del gobierno y el compromiso de instituciones públicas y privadas, desde archivos, bibliotecas y publicaciones culturales a traductores, escritores y editoriales.

Las nuevas tecnologías que amenazan con dar nueva vida a la censura podrían servir también para contrarrestar sus efectos. Una base de datos pública de textos restaurados, por ejemplo, podría ser una herramienta muy eficaz para dar a conocer nuevas versiones de textos y asegurar su presencia en librerías y bibliotecas.

El impacto de la dictadura franquista en la memoria social e histórica de España ha recibido una atención creciente desde principios de siglo, pero el proceso de reconciliación con el pasado está lejos de haberse completado. El pacto del olvido ha resultado en una falta de reflexión sobre ciertos aspectos clave del patrimonio cultural. Los cambios sociales y culturales son lentos, y el país no se librará de la sombra arraigada de la censura franquista hasta que este tema sea abordado de manera pública y decidida. Ahora que la presión en contra de revisitar el pasado está aumentado, no hay tiempo que perder.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Jun 2019)

*La historia del piloto que fue descuartizado y lanzado sobre Madrid en 1936*
Primo Gibelli resultó abatido por la aviación franquista durante el asedio de las tropas nacionales sobre la capital
Por
José Antequera
-
07/05/2019
1






El 15 de noviembre de 1936 las tropas franquistas se encontraban a las puertas de *Madrid*. En la *Ciudad Universitaria,* la *XI Brigada Internacional* luchaba cuerpo a cuerpo con los nacionales. Mientras tanto, la aviación fascista lanzaba bombas de 100 y 500 kilos –algunas de ellas incendiarias– sobre todo el área metropolitana. Se peleaba en cada palmo de terreno, en cada casa. La urbe ardía por los cuatro costados. A última hora del día, inmensas llamaradas iluminaban la noche en un espectáculo terrorífico. El *Hospital San Carlos* tenía que ser evacuado ante el peligro de que pudiera saltar por los aires.
En esas horas dramáticas para el país se escribieron historias, unas heroicas, otras espeluznantes. Como la batalla que se libraba en el aire. Veinte *Junckers*alemanes escoltados por cazas sobrevolaban Madrid constantemente, lanzando su lluvia de fuego rabioso. La aviación republicana, inferior en número y en modernidad de sus aparatos, trataba de hacerle frente. En uno de los combates aéreos, uno de los pilotos de nacionalidad soviética fue derribado, cayó prisionero y terminó siendo ejecutado y descuartizado. Su cuerpo fue metido en una caja de embalaje y lanzado sobre Madrid en un acto de crueldad extrema, según cuenta *Manuel Tuñón de Lara* en su volumen _La Guerra Civil_ (1936-1939).
La historia, de una brutalidad humana difícilmente imaginable y digerible, fue recogida por el periodista *Mijaíl Koltzov* y reproducida por numerosos escritores. Otros historiadores como *Salas Larrazábal*consideran que esta historia fue una “patraña”, un invento de la propaganda roja para excitar al pueblo. *Koltzov* recogió la noticia en su diario, concretamente en el del día 15, como también lo hizo *Hidalgo Cisneros*, jefe de la *Aviación Republicana*. La prensa, como el diario _Ahora_ en su edición del 17, se hizo eco del macabro suceso.

También el periódico _La Voz_ cubría la historia: “Durante el combate que se libró el sábado último sobre Madrid, uno de los aviadores republicanos tuvo que lanzarse al espacio en su paracaídas, y fue a caer dentro de las filas fascistas. A pesar de la orden dada por nuestra *Junta de Defensa*en el sentido de que se respeten las vidas de los aviadores enemigos que caigan en nuestro poder, los fascistas responden a esta noble actitud nuestra con actos que hasta ahora no se han realizado en ninguna guerra. Anteayer, desde uno de los _Capronis _que voló sobre Madrid, fue lanzada una caja con una etiqueta de Valladolid, suspendida de un paracaídas. Los milicianos que la vieron caer se apresuraron a recogerla y, una vez abierta, se comprobó que contenía el cuerpo descuartizado de un hombre. En el depósito de cadáveres se efectuó la identificación. Eran los restos de nuestro aviador, horriblemente mutilado (…) Cuando se conoció en Madrid este hecho de los facciosos se produjo enorme indignación en el vecindario, y la protesta justísima de la gente honrada era compartida hasta por los más tibios madrileños, que están soportando estos días los inhumanos bombardeos de barrios populares, donde son inmolados niños y mujeres. Se han sacado fotografías del cuerpo despedazado del valiente aviador para que sirva de testimonio de la crueldad fascista en el extranjero. El hecho parece inaceptable, y su condenación brota con el sólo hecho de exponerlos”.

También el general soviético *Prokofiev*(destinado en España) relata el caso en su obra _Bajo la bandera de la España republicana_ e incluso dio el nombre del piloto que fue vilmente torturado y descuartizado. Al parecer se trataba de *Primo Gibelli*, un aviador soviético de origen italiano que vivía en la *URSS* desde 1921. Las versiones sobre lo que le ocurrió al malogrado Gibelli son contradictorias. Según Prokofiev, el piloto fue alcanzado en las cercanías de *Pinto* y tuvo que lanzarse en paracaídas. Koltzov e Hidalgo aseguran que fue derribado cuando volaba hacia Segovia. “Nos limitamos a dar los elementos del debate, que no por versar sobre tema trágico deja de ser episódico”, argumenta Tuñón de Lara.

¿Fueron habituales estas prácticas de la aviación fascista que tenían sin duda como objetivo aterrorizar a la población civil y mermar su moral o el triste episodio de Gibelli fue tan solo una sórdida anécdota, como advierte el historiador? No hay datos al respecto. Hasta donde se sabe, el cuerpo mutilado del piloto fue mostrado a los periodistas y las fotografías enviadas a los rotativos nacionales e internacionales que cubrieron el suceso. Los editoriales cargaron las tintas ante las atrocidades franquistas, como sucedió en agosto del 36 con la *masacre de Badajoz*. A su vez, el general golpista *Queipo de Llano* desmintió el episodio en sus célebres intervenciones radiofónicas, pese a que las fotos resultaban incontestables.

Nada se sabe de lo que fue del cadáver del malogrado Gibelli. Se cree que sus restos pudieron terminar en el *Cementerio Civil del Este*, quizá en el de Fuencarral, donde eran enterrados los caídos de las *Brigadas Internacionales*.

Mientras tanto, en Madrid corría la sangre, se desplomaban las casas bajo las bombas, morían los combatientes y asimismo los niños y las mujeres, relata Tuñón de Lara. Los aviones *I-15 *e* I-16* soviéticos desembarcados en *Cartagena* eran la única esperanza que le quedaba al pueblo de Madrid. Cuando los veían aparecer en los cielos, muchos vecinos, ya sin miedo, salían a la calle gritando: “¡Son los nuestros, son los nuestros!” Pronto bautizaron a esos aviones amigos como _chatos _y_ moscas_ en una muestra más del ingenio de los madrileños. El Ejército de *Franco* sabía que la guerra propagandística era crucial para desmoralizar al enemigo. Lanzar los cuerpos destrozados de los pilotos rojos sobre el cielo de Madrid, provocando el horror de miles de personas, podía ser una baza importante para aterrorizar a la población. Madrid resistió más allá de lo que cabía esperar. Hasta el dictador se sorprendió de la capacidad de aguante de su gente y de aquellos pilotos soviéticos que dieron su vida por defender la ciudad y la democracia.


----------



## klopec (2 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *La historia del piloto que fue descuartizado y lanzado sobre Madrid en 1936*
> 
> La historia, de una brutalidad humana difícilmente imaginable y digerible, fue recogida por el *periodista Mijaíl Koltzov* y reproducida por numerosos escritores. Otros historiadores como *Salas Larrazábal consideran que esta historia fue una “patraña”, un invento de la propaganda roja* para excitar al pueblo. *Koltzov** recogió la noticia en su diario*, concretamente en el del día 15, como también lo hizo Hidalgo Cisneros, jefe de la Aviación Republicana. La prensa, como el diario _Ahora_ en su edición del 17, se hizo eco del macabro suceso.



Otra patrala del espía Koltsov, embustero profesional al que Stalin le dió su propia medicina ...
_
"Durante 70 años, miles de personas quisieron saber por qué Mijaíl Koltsov, el periodista más prestigioso de la Unión Soviética en los años treinta, y al que Stalin envió a España, acabó siendo apresado, enjuiciado y fusilado al volver a Moscú.

Todas las crónicas que fue enviando Kolstov al periódico Pravda, fueron editadas en forma de libro, que recibió el título Diario de la Guerra de España (Madrid, Editorial Akal).

Leer este libro es muy importante porque en sus páginas queda claro que *Mijaíl Kolstov fue el mentor intelectual de los fusilamientos masivos de miles de personas del bando nacional *en Paracuellos de Jarama en Noviembre de 1936. Kolstov tenía una gran influencia en los dirigentes del Partido Comunista porque sabían que era el enviado que Stalin deseaba tener para estar informado de lo que ocurría en España. En su diario, Kolstov se ocupa de los presos nacionales hasta en cinco ocasiones (Pp. 55, 125, 181-182, 191-192, 206-207). Después de la matanza, no vuelve a hablar de esta tragedia."_

André Marty ( el "carnicero de Albacete" ) escribió a Stalin:

_«En otras ocasiones, camarada Stalin, ya llamé su atención sobre las actividades de Kolstov, que quedan fuera de la prerrogativa de su corresponsal pero le han sido usurpadas arbitrariamente por él. Su interferencia en cuestiones militares utilizando su posición de representante de Moscú merece condena. Sin embargo, ahora me gustaría llamar su atención sobre circunstancias más serias que espero que usted, camarada Stalin, también considere cercanas a la traición».

Las circunstancias eran las que más podía irritar a Stalin: 1) amistad con André Malraux, simpatizante trotskista, y 2) que la amante de Kolstov era una espía al servicio de Alemania, y que muchos fracasos de los enfrentamientos militares (con el fascismo) fueron consecuencia de sus actividades de espionaje. (Pp. 325-326) 

https://www.ibercampus.es/humor-ironico-del-destino-en-politica-el-caso-de-mijail-koltsov-26474.htm_


----------



## klopec (2 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *La represión franquista se heredaba: "Se ensañó con quienes quedaban, las mujeres y los niños"*
> 
> _Sobre el papel, los campos de concentración estaban destinados solo a hombres. "*En la mentalidad machista y falsamente paternalista de los dirigentes franquistas, las mujeres no encajaban en los campos de concentración*", explicaba Carlos Hernández. _



Otro claro ejemplo de imbecilidades sobre la "memoria histérica". Hoy en dia hay cárceles de hombres y de mujeres. ¿ Es mentalidad machista y paternalista ?. Menudas gilipolleces.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Jun 2019)

"Los republicanos fueron los primeros que lucharon contra el fascismo en Europa. Estamos en deuda con ellos"

El sindicalista noruego es integrante de Elogit, la mayor confederación sindical noruega de electricistas, que ha ayudado a financiar a la Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica (ARMH) varias exhumaciones de fosas comunes de la Guerra Civil. Se encuentra en España junto a una delegación de jóvenes sindicalistas, para asistir a la exhumación de la maestra Genara Fernández, financiada por el organismo y llevada a cabo este fin de semana en el cementerio de León.

Es de mirada esquiva y a veces se siente incómodo cuando le preguntan por datos personales. Fuma moderado, "lo normal -dice riendo- en un país donde un paquete de tabaco roza los 12 euros". Se conoce todos los rincones del centro de Oslo y le seguimos a paso apurado hasta la planta 34 de un edificio que ahora es una conocida cadena hotelera norteamericana. Allí trabajó como ascensorista hasta 1990, año en el que asumió tareas del sindicato central de Elogit en Noruega. Nació en un pequeño pueblo al norte, cerca del círculo polar ártico, pero vive desde hace 30 años en Oslo. Lleva desde 1975 afiliado a una agrupación que reúne hoy a más de 38.000 afiliados.

Pero cuando Henning Solhaug habla de las consecuencias del neoliberalismo y de su amenaza creciente en Europa en desmedro de los derechos de los trabajadores, se apasiona. “El fascismo y el neoliberalismo han matado y siguen matando a mucha gente en el mundo. Nuestro deber es mostrarle a los jóvenes las consecuencias del fascismo, saber de cerca qué hizo el fascismo y cómo hubo gente en el pasado que luchó contra su expansión en toda Europa. Esta es una forma de aprender lo que es el fascismo, porque el fascismo no es gente rara con ideas exóticas. Es la violencia de grandes compañías del capital financiero, de los terratenientes para conservar sus poderes, está en muchos lugares y debemos aprender a detectarlo”.

A Solhaug le impactó tanto la lucha de los republicanos en la Guerra Civil Española y los testimonios de noruegos que vinieron a luchar en las Brigadas Internacionales (700 noruegos en las Brigadas Internacionales defendiendo la Segunda República), que pensó junto a sus compañeros en cómo lograr que las consecuencias del fascismo en España fueran conocidas por los jóvenes actuales de una manera viva. De esto y del impacto emocional que le causó el saber que más de 114.000 personas siguen enterradas en las cunetas y siendo buscadas por sus familiares, nació la colaboración de la Confederación Sindical Noruega de electricistas y la Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica (ARMH), una labor que se traduce en una aportación económica y que comenzó hace seis años.

“Contacté con la gente de la ARMH en 2013, cuando viajamos con el Comité Ejecutivo de mi sindicato a España a conocer cómo la crisis económica había afectado a los sindicatos. Y nos encontramos con esto, con el drama de las exhumaciones y dijimos, tenemos que hacer algo al respecto, queremos ayudar a la gente a buscar a sus seres queridos”. La respuesta no se hizo esperar y tras una conversación del Comité de Ayuda Popular, un órgano dentro del sindicato fundado en 1930 y desde el que se promueven proyectos con Palestina y Latinoamérica, se aprobó en 2014 la colaboración de 100.000 coronas noruegas (unos 11.000 euros) para ayudar a financiar la primera exhumación: la de Perfecto de Dios, hermano del último guerrillero antifranquista gallego Camilo de Dios, cuya historia fue narrada posteriormente en un documental.

Una vergüenza para todos

Camilo de Dios estaba en la cárcel cuando su hermano Perfecto fue enterrado cerca del cementerio en Chacherrero (Ávila) y su madre encarcelada y condenada a 13 años. Tuvieron que pasar 74 años para que en julio de 2014, los restos de Perfecto fueran exhumados y se hiciera justicia a todos los integrantes de una familia que había conocido el horror de la guerra. 74 años y el aporte económico extranjero. Algo que para el sindicalista noruego sigue siendo inexplicable.
“El estado español debe cumplir con sus deberes. Es verdad que las asociaciones de memoria y nosotros no podemos depender de ellos para hacer el trabajo de defensa de los derechos humanos, pero este trabajo es urgente porque hay familiares a quienes les queda poco tiempo de vida y que siguen buscando a sus seres queridos. Para mí esto es una verdadera vergüenza. No sólo para por el gobierno español, también para nosotros, porque los republicanos españoles lucharon por la democracia de toda Europa, defendían la democracia, estamos en deuda con ellos”, sostiene Solhaug.

"Nos encontramos con esto, con el drama de las exhumaciones y dijimos, tenemos que hacer algo al respecto"

Pese a su impresión, el sindicalista noruego se confiesa optimista, porque reconoce ciertos avances en memoria histórica desde su primera visita a España, aunque invita a no bajar la guardia. “Creo que hay un pequeño cambio. Ahora se ven más libros, más películas, más asociaciones preocupadas del tema, hasta el gobierno socialista ha hecho un guiño con el tema de quitar a Franco del Valle de los Caídos. Vamos a ver qué va a ocurrir en los próximos años. Creo que hay más posibilidades con el gobierno socialista. Soy más optimista ahora, pero no se cómo lo ven los españoles”.

Es optimista y no se desalienta. Por eso ha viajado este fin de semana con veinte jóvenes sindicalistas noruegos hasta el cementerio de León, para presenciar los trabajos de exhumación de los restos de Genara Fernández García, la maestra de Cirujales fusilada en Puente Castro en 1941 por tirar unos pasquines antifranquistas en San Marcelo. Si familia, que se puso en contacto con la ARMH para iniciar el proceso, quiere recuperar los restos de la llamada “Pasionaria de Omaña”, para trasladarlos al pueblo de Cirujales (León) después de practicar las pruebas de ADN.

Sindicatos en Noruega

A la par con su interés por el caso español, a Solhaug le preocupa la pérdida de derechos de los sindicatos en su país, con el actual gobierno de la primera ministra Erna Solberg del Partido Conservador. El trabajo temporal que ha entrado a la escena noruega después de liberalizarse en 2014, y la pérdida de los derechos de los jubilados, son dos amenazas que han quitado fuerza a las agrupaciones sindicales actuales.

“En toda Europa los sindicatos se han debilitado. En Noruega no tanto como en otros países de Europa, porque en los países nórdicos los sindicatos han sido fuertes si los comparas con el resto de Europa, pero igualmente en los últimos años hemos perdido una filiación de un 5%. Con la marginalización de los trabajadores, el trabajo temporal debilita mucho a los sindicatos. La derecha ha abierto la puerta para el trabajo temporal, ataca al estado de bienestar”, señala Solhaug.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Jun 2019)

*La triste suerte de las cigarreras de Cádiz, REPUBLICANAS, dignas y valientes, ASESINADAS por criminales franquistas en 1936*






El golpe de estado del 18 de julio de 1936 triunfó en Cádiz capital prácticamente sin Guerra Civil. En plaza de Toros, Puertas de Tierra, playas de la Caleta, Victoria y Puntales se asesinaron mediante bandos de guerra a unos *1.500 Republicanos*. Esta espiral criminal alcanzó a muchas mujeres trabajadoras que fueron violadas, humilladas, reprimidas, asesinadas por sus ideas, por ser hermanas, madres o compañeras de republicanos. En Cádiz los gremios de cigarreras y sirvientas eran los sectores más numerosos de empleo femenino.

Micaela de Castro Bedoya tenía 62 años era viuda, obrera, tabaquera, vivía con sus 2 hijas, un nieto y un yerno. Destacada y veterana militante de la Federación Tabaquera Española, muy cercana al PCE, participaba activamente en luchas sindicales. En 1918 viajó a Madrid a defender frente a organismos del gobierno y la administración, los derechos laborales de sus compañeras cigarreras. Para los fascistas no había duda, y ferozmente se cebaron con ella. Fue encarcelada en la prisión de Cádiz el 4 de septiembre de 1936, y el día 6 fue sacada para ser conducida a la prisión de El Puerto de Santa María. Pero nunca llegó, fue asesinada en el trayecto y arrojado su cadáver en lugar desconocido.

Amparo García Cano (24 años), Antonia Cabañas Casanas (32 años y 3 hijos) y Francisca Torres Fernández (20 años), eran cigarreras y sindicalistas de la CNT, las 3 rosas de Tabacalera cortadas de raíz en un aciago episodio. Fieles a la República, autodidactas, feministas, Amparo se había destacado en diversas ocasiones interviniendo en mítines y llevando una bandera republicana en una manifestación de cigarreras que cruzó la ciudad hasta la plaza de San Antonio. Un compromiso social que les llevó a la muerte. Amparo fue detenida por orden del nuevo alcalde fascista Eduardo Aranda, e interrogada por el instructor golpista Tomás Sevillano. Negó las acusaciones de agitadora, lo que corroboraron varios testigos, pero Vicente González, primer jefe de la Guardia Civil, la acusó de destacar por sus ideas avanzadas, y perturbadora del orden.

El 20 de octubre de 1936, Amparo, Antonia y Francisca fueron violentamente sacadas de sus casas, pasaron por Comisaría y prisión, y ese mismo día, fueron llevadas en camiones al paredón de la plaza de toros y fusiladas. Sus cadáveres, encontrados en los alrededores de la plaza, fueron enterradas al día siguiente en el cementerio de San José. Pero los familiares de Francisca Torres no fueron avisados, y tuvo la mayor desgracia de quedar sepultada en una desconocida fosa común. Sus restos siguen desaparecidos.


----------



## fredesvindo (2 Jun 2019)

*Dolores Ibarruri (Pasionaria): La comunista responsable de miles de asesinatos durante la Guerra Civil*












*Ibarruri fue, junto a Santiago Carrillo, una de las figuras clave en la persecución, tortura y asesinato de cientos de miles de españoles durante la fraticida y desgraciada guerra civil española. Miembro del Partido Comunista desde su fundación, la Pasionaria es una de las figuras más controvertidas de la Guerra Civil: mientras unos la consideran la heroína de la contienda, para otros es una mujer cruel y sin escrúpulos.*


> Leer más: – “Carrillo estranguló a su primera mujer y la enterró en casa de la Pasionaria”



*Magacine Chicas Hoy / Cabe recordar que fue la mano de Stalin en España, que como todo el mundo sabe era un demócrata de toda la vida. Pasionaria también era “demócrata”: por eso luchó durante la guerra civil para instaurar la dictadura del proletariado en España bajo el manto de Moscú.*


*Uno de los ejemplos clarificadores de su tolerancia y fe democrática, vió la luz en el parlamento cuando, tras un discurso de Calvo Sotelo, la demócrata Dolores le gritó: “Este es tu último discurso”. Y así fue. Efectivamente, como es bien sabido, Calvo Sotelo fue asesinado el 13 de julio de 1936 por policías de la república de un tiro en una furgoneta policial (ya en la sesión del 15/4/36 cuando el comunista Díaz amenazó a Calvo Sotelo de que no iba a morir con los zapatos puestos, ella siguiendo la macabra amenaza afirmó que “si os molesta le quitaremos los zapatos y le pondremos las botas”).
Leer más: – De tal palo (Pablo Iglesias II) tal astilla (Santiago Carrillo el “verdugo” de Paracuellos)
Su carrera fue lenta, condicionada por el carácter minúsculo y sectario del comunismo español. Después del empujón inicial del marido, su padrino político fue José Bullejos. Por él entró en el Comité Central en 1929, pero en 1932, la troika Bullejos-Adame-Trilla cayó por pretender cierta autonomía con respecto a Moscú.
Dolores Ibárruri, tras un amago de respaldo, traicionó a Bullejos y lo injurió ritualmente. Nunca más se rebeló en serio contra la URSS. Así sobrevivió en la dirección del PCE hasta su muerte en el año 1989, pocos meses antes de la caída del Muro.

Pasionaria fue publicista eficaz y mitinera notable dentro del género tremendista, pero la II República tenía oradores formidables y en las Cortes a las que llegó en febrero del 36 el nivel parlamentario de los comunistas era bajísimo.
Aunque no había muchas mujeres dedicadas a la política, La Pasionaria era superada en prestigio y popularidad dentro de la izquierda por Victoria Kent, Margarita Nelken o Federica Montseny.
En Madrid
Es en la ciudad de Madrid donde comienzan las detenciones, En el primer encarcelamiento la acusan de ocultar a un camarada comunista huido de la Guardia Civil. En 1932, la detienen por “insultar al Gobierno” en un mitin político. Tras recuperar la libertad, Pasionaria viaja a la Unión Soviética por primera vez como delegada al XIII pleno de la Komintern. Es su presentación en la sociedad comunista internacional. Allí conoce a Stalin, al que deja impresionado con su oratoria y descubre Moscú, “a ciudad más maravillosa de la tierra”.
Leer más: – Carmena fue candidata del Partido Comunista junto a Santiago Carrillo
Ya de vuelta en casa, la situación se endurece cada vez más. Si en un principio el Partido Comunista, siguiendo la batuta de Moscú, considera a la República como burguesa, el intento de golpe de Sanjurjo en 1932 cambiaría su análisis político ante lo que consideraba una amenaza involucionista. Mediante la Unión de Mujeres Antifascistas, la Pasionaria se involucra directamente en las luchas obreras como la revuelta de los mineros de Asturias de 1934.
En junio de 1936, ya como diputada por Asturias, la Pasionaria pronuncia uno de sus discursos más sonados en el Parlamento. Denuncia la preparación del golpe de Estado, “y si hay generalitos reaccionarios que, en un momento determinado, azuzados por elementos como el señor Calvo Sotelo, pueden levantarse contra el Estado, hay también soldados del pueblo que saben meterles en cintura”. Este discurso está considerado por muchos como la orden tácita de asesinar a Calvo Sotelo.

En la primavera del año 1936 la dirigente comunista hace campaña por la amnistía de los presos, defiende la revolución en ardientes mítines y se implica personalmente en huelgas y encierros, siempre al lado de los obreros, Santiago Carrillo escribe: “En esa época, en el partido, ella era el gran tributo que movilizaba a las multitudes, porque poseía una voz que se te agarraba a la garganta y extraordinarias dotes de orador; poseía sobre todo intuición política”.*


----------



## klopec (2 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *La triste suerte de las cigarreras de Cádiz, REPUBLICANAS, dignas y valientes, ASESINADAS por criminales franquistas en 1936*
> 
> El golpe de estado del 18 de julio de 1936 triunfó en Cádiz capital prácticamente sin Guerra Civil. En plaza de Toros, Puertas de Tierra, playas de la Caleta, Victoria y Puntales se asesinaron mediante bandos de guerra a unos *1.500 Republicanos*. Esta espiral criminal alcanzó a muchas mujeres trabajadoras que fueron violadas, humilladas, reprimidas, asesinadas por sus ideas, por ser hermanas, madres o compañeras de republicanos. En Cádiz los gremios de cigarreras y sirvientas eran los sectores más numerosos de empleo femenino.




Menos cuentos y dramas y más hechos y realidades. A los embusteros le aterroriza la verdad y la verdad es la que hay ...

*Sin noticias de los represaliados*​
_"Aunque no sean del todo negativos, *los resultados son peores de lo que esperábamos"* Las personas que realizaron la obra no confiaron en el subsuelo y cimentaron hasta el fondo de la fosa"Sí se han conservado los enterramientos en dos calles entre cuarteladas. Los trabajos comenzaron hace cinco meses y culminan el 31 de julio_."

"Los resultados, hasta ahora, han sido "_peores de lo esperado_". La fosa norte ha sido parcialmente localizada, ya que está "_muy dañada por una obra que se realizó en el año 79_", *pero no se han encontrado indicios de violencia en ninguno de los más de 100 cadáveres exhumados por ahora* en los dos sondeos ( de unos 3x3x2,10 metros de dimensión ) realizados en el área de estudio ( de unos 400 metros cuadrados )."
_
Los familiares se miran y hacen preguntas. El sol pica, se caen las postillas, quizás esperaban más, pero hay voluntad. "Yo soy partidario de que hasta que la fosa no se vacíe siempre existe una posibilidad. *Quizás no demos con los 200 pero a lo mejor damos con 5, y 5 que al menos son*. Seguimos excavando", abre la ventana, Gener. _

_https://www.diariodecadiz.es/cadiz/noticias-represaliados_0_1255374664.html_


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Jun 2019)

*RAFAEL DE VEGA BARRERA, prominente cirujano, REPUBLICANO, FUSILADO por agentes franquistas en la tapia del cementerio de Lugo en 1936*




Don Rafael de Vega Barrera, considerado el mejor cirujano de Galicia, aseguraba que “Los pobres y desposeídos tienen derecho a la asistencia médica, porque el derecho a la salud es de todas las personas y ellos lo necesitan más”. En 1930 inauguró como director el nuevo Hospital de Santa María, donde los enfermos “de beneficencia” recibían tratamiento semejante a los que tenían la posibilidad de pagar. También llevaba el servicio de radiología, colaboraba en revistas médicas de toda España, y destacaba por su ingente labor formativa en el extranjero. Casado con Doña Teresa Fernández Crespo, tuvo 5 hijos. Proclamó la llegada del régimen republicano izando la bandera de la II República desde el balcón del ayuntamiento. En las elecciones constituyentes, dos meses después, fue elegido diputado.
Tras el levantamiento militar, figuras singulares de la izquierda y el republicanismo fueron los primeros objetivos de grupos falangistas que aterrorizaron Lugo. El doctor De Vega fue detenido y encarcelado, siendo humillado y maltratado durante 3 meses. En prisión tuvo que operar a un militar que se había disparado accidentalmente. No aprovechó aquella oportunidad para escapar porque, razonó, “sería admitir una culpabilidad que no existía”. Además, por temor bastante fundado de represalias contra su familia, que ya había sido amenazada.
Tras un juicio sumarísimo plagado de irregularidades y testimonios falsos, don Rafael Vega Barrera, junto al alcalde de la ciudad, Francisco Lamas, el gobernador civil don Ramón García Núñez, el practicante don Perfecto Abelairas, don José Ramos y don Ángel Pérez López, fueron considerados culpables de un delito de “traición” (ninguno era militar), y por colaborar con el “movimiento antipatriótico denominado Frente Popular”. La sentencia añadía, con abundantes errores ortográficos y gramaticales, que “Rafael de Vega era persona de ideas avanzadas y revolucionarias con gran influencia entre las masas”. Los asesinatos fueron perpetrados contra los muros del cementerio de la ciudad, lugar especialmente visible y propicio para aterrorizar al conjunto de la población.
Su desaparición, para Lugo y la región, fue una pérdida irreparable. El sanatorio privado del Dr. Vega, todos sus bienes personales y su finca de la calle Montero Ríos fueron incautados por el Nuevo Régimen. A su mujer e hijos se les impuso una multa de un millón y medio de pesetas. La antigua residencia del Dr. Vega fue repetidamente tiroteada y saqueada en presencia de la mujer e hijos. Los falangistas se apropiaron de material quirúrgico de gran valor y del vehículo particular de la familia. El impacto de este asesinato pasó de padres a hijos. Su familia padeció todo tipo de carencias y vejaciones, quedó marcada, destrozada, humillada, perseguida durante los 40 años que duró la dictadura.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Jun 2019)

*Rosario Bustos Prados, memoria de La Desbandá*
BLOG - *Foro de la Memoria* - María Andrade -Viernes, 31 de Mayo de 2019
14
Con casi cien años y una salud muy delicada, el impresionante testimonio de esta mujer, grabado por la Asociación 14 de Abril Costa, representa la memoria viva de uno de los mayores horrores vividos durante la Guerra Civil, la huida por la carretera entre Málaga y Almería, y la dura represión franquista posterior sufrida por ella y su familia.





CEDIDA POR LA FAMILIA
Rosario y su hermano Federico, en Francia, donde él estuvo exiliado.
La noche del 9 de febrero de 1937, cuando huyó con su familia desde Salobreña, llovía. Caminaron, con lo puesto, sin comida, entre ráfagas de tiros de ametralladoras y también cañones lanzados desde el mar. La primera noche en Torrenueva. Las siguientes en Calahonda, La Mamola y La Rábita. "No descansamos". Y siguieron caminando por una carretera "llena de criaturas". 
Así arranca su testimonio *Rosario Bustos Prados*, una mujer centenaria, nacida en Molvízar en 1919, que contó su dramática experiencia a la asociación memorialista *14 de Abril Costa*, en una conversación que representa la memoria viva de quienes atravesaron aquella carretera de la muerte en 'La Desbandá'. Sobrevivió a la matanza, pero ella y su familia, señalada por su afinidad política con los socialistas, sufrirían después la terrible represión de la dictadura.
Golpes, condenas, cárcel y muerte que no ha olvidado. _"La de tumbos que he dado y lo que he sufrido"_, exclama a menudo al narrar, con su lúcida memoria, lo vivido.
*rosariobustos_2018.jpg*






*Rosario Bustos, durante su entrevista con la Asociación 14 de Abril Costa.*
Cuando habla de los cañones recuerda los cruceros Canarias y Cervera, y los aviones que disparaban contra las miles de personas, indefensas, que huían de las tropas franquistas. De la misma manera que recuerda también que fue destruido el puente sobre el Guadalfeo, un río que "se llevó" a muchas personas. Y que debieron cruzarlo por un puente improvisado.
Rosario y su familia llegaron a Almería. _"Nos recibieron con bombas"_, afirma explicando que se cobijaron en el cine del Paseo del Príncipe. Las bombas que lanzaron esa noche los aviones tiraron la mitad del edificio. Con las cañas de un campo de maíz construirían unas chabolas. "Almería era una calamidad", afirma.
En esa huida la familia se dividió. Un hermano, Federico, a Valencia. Había hecho 'la mili' en Paterna. Otro a Guadix. Ella con su madre. Todo ello con el acuerdo de reunirse. La familia completa no lo volvería a hacer. Cuenta Rosario que con su madre intentaron viajar a Valencia, pero las bombas lo impidieron. Marcharon a Guadix, donde encontraron cobijo "en un piso ajado por las bombas". 
La difícil experiencia de la huida y la dispersión familiar no sería el único sufrimiento de Rosario. Después vendría su detención, juicio y condena a muerte. El encarcelamiento de sus hermanos, a uno de los cuales no volvió a ver. Y una vida muy dura que incluyó salir de Andalucía para trabajar en Mallorca.

Al terminar la guerra y regresar a la Costa, llegaría su detención. Primero arrestada en Molvízar; después trasladada a Motril, donde pasó varios meses -recibiendo a menudo bofetadas y golpes- antes de acabar en Granada.

Con otras 400 mujeres fue llevada a juicio. Condenas a 12, 20 y 30 años...Y la suya: "A mí me condenaron a muerte", explica asegurando que las monjas que las custodiaban "se llevaron las manos a la cabeza". Ella era la más joven de todas.

*"Estuve cuatro años con la pena de muerte colgada a mis espaldas". *

*rosario_bustos_portada_ok.jpg*






*Rosario Bustos Prados.*
Pero una de las monjas, con la ayuda de una joven catequista, cambió su destino. "Me dijo: No te asustes, que no te va a pasar nada, no te van a subir al camión". Y Rosario Bustos Prados acabó en un reformatorio. En la Casa Asilo de la Santísima Trinidad. De allí saldría finalmente, tras pasar por otro tribunal, esta vez de Menores, bajo la tutela de su hermana mayor. 

'Una roja en el pueblo'

De regreso a Molvízar, recuerda que muchos chiquillos iban a verla. "Una roja. Un roja en el pueblo". En sus recuerdos también, con nombres y apellidos, hombres y mujeres represaliados en la Costa. "Fue una barbaridad", afirma con lamento. 

Y entre esos represaliados, tres de sus cuatro hermanos, cuyo destino agranda el sufrimiento de Rosario al contar las penalidades sufridas por su familia.

Federico, el que partió a Valencia, terminó en Francia, donde -con la ocupación alemana- acabó en un campo de concentración. Salió enfermo pesando 30 kilos. Y siguió su vida en Francia. "Allí está enterrado", afirma Rosario.

Otro hermano, Antonio, fue condenado y enviado a Guadix. "Nos dijeron que murió mientras estaba encarcelado. Yo creo que lo fusilaron".

El "chico", Joaquín- también condenado, fue enviado a Cádiz, "a hacer carreteras y caminos". En un grave accidente de tráfico en el que murieron muchos de esos obreros -condenados por el régimen franquista y utilizados como mano de obra- perdió la visión de un ojo. "Cuando ya no servía para nada lo mandaron para Salobreña". 
Liberada de la reclusión, Rosario comenzó a trabajar "en una casa" en Granada. De allí a Mallorca, donde permaneció cerca de 16 años.

*"La de tumbos que he dado y lo que he sufrido".*

Este es un espacio para el recuerdo y homenaje de las víctimas del franquismo. Para que nunca se olvide. Para que nunca se repita.

En colaboración con las asociaciones memorialistas de Granada.

Este reportaje se ha elaborado a partir de la entrevista que la Asociación 14 de Abril Costa hizo a Rosario Bustos Prados el año pasado. También ha colaborado una sobrina, María Dolores Flores, que ha cedido las fotografías.


----------



## klopec (2 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Camilo de Dios estaba en la cárcel cuando su hermano Perfecto fue enterrado cerca del cementerio en Chacherrero (Ávila) y su madre encarcelada y condenada a 13 años. Tuvieron que pasar 74 años para que en julio de 2014, los restos de Perfecto fueran exhumados y se hiciera justicia a todos los integrantes de una familia que había conocido el horror de la guerra. 74 años y el aporte económico extranjero. Algo que para el sindicalista noruego sigue siendo inexplicable.



Lo habitual. Guerrilleros ( combatientes ) armados luchando por la revolución marxista caídos en combate. Se disfraza como "_inocente víctima de la represión_" obviando a cuantas personas se cargaron previamente o cuántos robos o estragos cometieron. Es siempre la misma historia.
_
Madre e hijo partían hacia Madrid disfrazados de segadores, ajenos a las penalidades de Camilo en prisión. Los acompañaban otros dos guerrilleros, Manuel Rodríguez y Juan Sorga, *cuando la Guardia Civil los interceptó en el pueblo abulense*. Sorga pudo haber llegado a Francia, el destino final que pretendían alcanzar los fugados; a Rodríguez le dieron garrote tras detenerlo días más tarde; y Perfecto fue cosido a balazos allí mismo. _


----------



## klopec (2 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Rosario Bustos Prados, memoria de La Desbandá*
> Con casi cien años y una salud muy delicada, el impresionante testimonio de esta mujer, grabado por la Asociación 14 de Abril Costa, representa la memoria viva de uno de los mayores horrores vividos durante la Guerra Civil, la huida por la carretera entre Málaga y Almería, y la dura represión franquista posterior sufrida por ella y su familia.
> 
> CEDIDA POR LA FAMILIA
> ...




Lo lamento mucho por la señora pero lo que dice es mentira. De Salobreña a Carchuna - Castell hay sólo unos kilómetros. Y ahí comenzaba el territorio republicano que no se modificó en toda la guerra. *LUEGO ÉSTA SEÑORA NO HIZO LA "DESBANDÁ*".

No hay ni un sólo testimonio en que Bethune - Size hagan referencia a ataques una vez en territorio republicano.

Además podría informarnos de los que fusilaron en Salobreña los defensores de la " democracia" o enviaron a Nerja a que lo hicieran.

*DEJAD DE UTILIZAR A PERSONAS MAYORES PARA MONTAR LAS PATRAÑAS ...*



_"La toma de Málaga por el ejército sublevado el 8 de febrero de 1.937 va a precipitar su salida. El alto mando del ejército republicano ordena que la Sexta Brigada Mixta y la XIII Internacional partan inmediatamente con destino al frente de Andalucía. Los internacionales se dirigieron hacía la vertiente meridional de Sierra Nevada para defender la línea Trevélez, Ferreiola, Portugos y Pitres, mientras que *la Sexta Brigada del comandante Gallo marchó presta dirección Almería*.

E*l 10 de febrero la Sexta Brigada alcanza la capital almeriense. Ese mismo día, la vanguardia del ejército nacionalista, compuesta por destacamentos italianos al mando del general Roatta, había entrado en la ciudad de Motril.*

La misión que se le encomienda a la Sexta es la de *partir de inmediato por la carretera de la costa para taponar el avance de los rebeldes*. Jugaron un importante papel la columna «Octubre» mandada por Adriano Romero y al escuadrón «Lina Odena», mandado por Miguel Oliveros, que acudieron desde Vélez de Benaudalla, donde se hallaban, y tomaron posiciones en las alturasque dominan la carretera de Motril. Desde allí organizaron la resistencia hostilizando a los rebeldes para dar tiempo a la llegada de las tropas del comandante Gallo"_


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Jun 2019)

*ATROCIDADES franquistas contra los presos REPUBLICANOS del Campo de CONCENTRACIÓN de Castuera (Badajoz)*




Los franquistas establecieron un campo de concentración en la población extremeña de Castuera, donde requetés, legionarios, y sobre todo guardias civiles y falangistas eliminaron selectivamente a dirigentes obreros, políticos y sindicales significados con la República. La violencia continuada tenía un mismo objetivo, el asesinato de los Republicanos más prominentes y la generación durante mucho tiempo de un miedo que cercenó la disidencia. La construcción del campo fue realizada por los prisioneros sometidos a rígidas normas, transportaron los materiales, levantaron barracones, construyeron nidos de ametralladoras, excavaron zanjas, erigieron alambradas, todo ello con escasas y rudimentarias herramientas. Dependiendo de las fechas, en el campo hubo entre 5.000 y 15.000 concentrados.
En los barracones se hacinaban entre 60 y 70 prisioneros como sardinas en lata. No había ningún mobiliario, ni sillas, catres, jergones de paja. Dormían en el suelo de tierra, acostados unos sobre otros, con pocas mantas. La alimentación insuficiente, una sola toma diaria, un rancho frío de escaso pan negro y una sardina, rara vez un puñado de garbanzos, o cuando ni siquiera comían, escasa también el agua. “..teníamos tanta hambre que un día entramos en zona de cocinas…nos molieron a palos, mataron a un pobre muchacho, que comía en el suelo, de un garrotazo en la nuca..”. La subalimentación crónica supuso incluso la muerte.
Las condiciones higiénicas eran terribles, el hacinamiento, la imposibilidad de asearse, ropa harapienta, obligación de realizar por las noches las necesidades dentro del barracón. La insalubridad y extenuación provocaron la extensión de enfermedades, cuadros de estreñimiento y diarrea crónica, la aparición de pulgas, piojos, ratas y con ellos el tifus, la sarna, brotes de viruela. 
Los falangistas ejercieron violencia, vejaciones, malos tratos, asesinatos sistemáticos o discrecionales, humillaciones y brutales palizas durante todo el período de funcionamiento del campo. Era muy frecuente el chantaje sexual a las familiares de los prisioneros: “..con las mujeres, pobrecitas, abusaban de ellas, los guardias les decían yo te saco a tu marido, sí…los falangistas entraban con la garrotilla trillando a palos..los sargentos se divertían pegando, nos tiraban con los palos de los picos…Al alcalde de Puebla de Alcocer dijeron que no lo mataban, pero le rompieron la médula…a un prisionero lo mató un centinela, el pobrecito vio llegar por la carretera de Castuera a su madre, saltó por la ventana y un centinela le pegó el tiro..”. El criminal protagonismo de los falangistas solo se comprende en un ámbito bajo jurisdicción castrense, con el consentimiento e incluso la incitación de las autoridades militares.
El clima de terror, violencia y arbitrariedad existente en el campo, da cuenta de los métodos envilecedores y brutales de sus represores. Las sacas se realizaban sin constancia oficial y casi siempre por la noche. Se elaboraban las listas de los que se debía “eliminar”, posteriormente los falangistas pasaban por los barracones “sacando” a los elegidos, lo hacían 3 noches a la semana, los prisioneros elegidos eran trasladados a diferentes zonas cercanas, entre ellas el cementerio de Castuera, donde eran asesinados y enterrados en fosas comunes, como a José González Bravo, último alcalde republicano de Zafra, de lo que se jactaron sus verdugos
“..fueron muchos los prisioneros a por los que iban los falangistas, vi cómo del barracón de al lado sacaban y los fusilaban…los falangistas de Castuera buscaban a individuos conocidos, se presentaban en las puertas de los barracones, alumbrándose con linternas, se los llevaban y ya no volvíamos a saber de ellos…de mi barracón se llevaron a 5 en una sola noche…los que fusilaban eran falangistas…íbamos a arreglar unos caminos que iban para Castuera, veíamos las zanjas hechas, y al día siguiente cuando íbamos por allí a arreglar eso, ya veíamos un trozo grande que lo habían tapado..”.
Otra técnica de “eliminación” masiva fue la cuerda india, grupos de prisioneros atados unos a otros con sogas por la cintura en largas filas, eran empujados a culatazos a las bocas de las minas próximas, donde eran arrojados arrastrándose entre sí: “..en medio de terribles sufrimientos, los presos recibían desde lo alto bombas de mano y ráfagas de metralla que acababan con sus vidas…sentíamos los lamentos de los compañeros al caer, era horrible…tras las explosiones, todo quedaba en silencio..”.
De modo paralelo y fundida con la represión falangista, se desarrolló por las autoridades militares una represión “legal”, auspiciada por los propios mandos, los consejos de guerra. De forma menos estridente, pero más regular fueron eliminados numerosos prisioneros. Los izquierdistas más destacados fueron ejecutados de forma abrumadora en farsas militares judiciales. Esta “negra noche”, que se dio por igual en toda España, se tornaba doblemente terrible en los espacios cerrados de las zonas rurales como Extremadura, donde el control persistente de la Guardia Civil, el alcalde, el terrateniente, el párroco de turno, los falangistas, los propios convecinos, unas veces por temor, otras por convicción y otras por interés, condujo a un vacío social que rayaba el racismo ideológico.
La Asociación Memorial Campo de Concentración de Castuera (Amecadec) ha publicado un *listado* con los nombres de al menos 266 personas víctimas de los franquistas, y que figura en el *monumento memorial*construido en el cementerio de la localidad.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Jun 2019)

*La FOSA de los MAESTROS FUSILADOS por falangistas en Cobertelada (Soria) en 1936*




El magisterio fue uno de los sectores más castigados por los golpistas. Los mataron porque, para el fascismo, la educación del pueblo era una amenaza. La II República llevó a cabo un ambicioso plan de educación dando trabajo a miles de maestros jóvenes, y en los pueblos empezaron a llamar al maestro para pedir consejo cuando, hasta entonces siempre era el cura el consejero rural. Eso significaba una pérdida de control por los sectores más conservadores, ya que las decisiones podían orientarse de manera distinta a la tradicional. En España el franquismo depuró a* decenas de miles de maestros*, un mínimo de 6.000 fueron asesinados. El resto sufrieron penas de cárcel, destierro, inhabilitación..
Hace 81 años 5 maestros y otra persona fueron detenidos, quedando a disposición de la comandancia militar. Fueron “sacados” de la cárcel de Almazán para un traslado de práctica de diligencias, y entonces los asesinaron, una de las formas habituales de exterminio de Republicanos. Los 6 fueron subidos a un camión y tiroteados por un grupo de falangistas, al anochecer el 25 de agosto de 1936, como si fuera una cacería, uno a uno, según corrían hacia arriba en el árido paraje de Los Tomillares, a la derecha de la carretera de Cobertelada (Soria) a Villasayas. Como el terreno era muy calizo, se les enterró clandestinamente a la mañana siguiente por un grupo de campesinos en terreno próximo, la “Riba la Mollero”. Los fusilamientos fueron vistos por labradores vecinos de Cobertelada, desde las eras cercanas. Fueron perseguidos como alimañas hasta la muerte, con lo que esa atroz imagen tiene de brutalidad medieval contra la ciencia y el saber, y fueron enterrados como alimañas quienes trabajaron durante la II República por uno de sus logros más reconocidos la educación, la enseñanza y la lucha contra la incultura y el analfabetismo
No eran políticos, guerrilleros ni sindicalistas, eran muchísimo más peligroso para la “Nueva España”: Eran maestros de escuela. A los franquistas “les interesaba un pueblo de borregos, que se pudiera manejar fácilmente. Por eso les mataron”, cuenta Víctor, sobrino de Eloy Serrano, una de las víctimas. “Hay que recordar que en Soria no hubo combates. Aquí triunfó enseguida la rebelión militar. Los maestros no llevaban ametralladoras ni pistolas, aquí no hubo guerra, solo represión, era una estrategia de exterminio que respondía a patrones sistemáticos”.
La Asociación soriana Recuerdo y Dignidad (*AsRD*), dirigida por la *Fundación Aranzadi*, ha investigado, documentado, localizado e identificado los restos mortales de los 5 profesores que fueron arrojados a la fosa clandestina de Cobertelada, así como los de *Abundio Andaluz Garrido*, Vicepresidente de la Diputación de Soria:
*Francisco Romero Carrasco*, (57 años),catedrático en la Escuela Normal, natural de Santa Marta de los Barros (Badajoz), estaba casado con María del Carmen García Arroyo, nacida en Betanzos (La Coruña) con quien tuvo 2 hijos, también profesora de la Escuela Normal. Ambos lucharon por la creación de un orfanato y una escuela para huérfanos de profesores de Escuelas Normales. Francisco era una auténtica eminencia, aun antes de la II República era ya un reconocido matemático. Junto a su amigo Antonio Machado y otros intelectuales fundó y abanderó la Universidad Popular de Segovia, un espacio de enseñanza con un claro objetivo: “Exponer elementalmente aquellas enseñanzas que puedan ser inmediatamente aprendidas y utilizadas por los obreros”. Con Machado compartió pensión y tertulia, ambos comprometidos en la difusión de la cultura y las enseñanzas útiles a los trabajadores. Estrecharon lazos con la Residencia de Estudiantes y las Misiones Pedagógicas. Dirigió las colonias de la Institución Libre de Enseñanza y estudió Metodología de las Matemáticas en Francia, Bélgica y Suiza. En 1933 publicó un libro sobre “Los procedimientos de cálculo mental y de cálculo escrito rápido”.
*Eloy Serrano Forcén*, (22 años) maestro de Cobertelada, natural de Rioseco de Soria, soltero, escribía en los periódicos sorianos La Voz de Soria y El Defensor Escolar, donde reflexionaba lúcidamente animando a los pueblos a abrir escuelas y a los maestros a resistir en la dura Soria rural. Era un maestro ejemplar y convencido republicano. El principal instigador del asesinato de Eloy fue el párroco del municipio, que definió al maestro como “deficientísimo y deplorable en su aspecto religioso y profesional” desde que el día del Corpus el sacerdote instó al maestro a llevar a los alumnos a misa, y Eloy le dijo: “Primero la escuela y después la iglesia”. Fue su sentencia de muerte.
*Hipólito Olmo Fernández*, (43 años) maestro de Ajamil. Nació en Barahona, Soria, viudo de María Logroño Loranza, con hijos (Josefina y Carmen) pertenecía a Izquierda Republicana.
*Elicio Gómez Borque*, (23 años) maestro de La Seca. Nació en Velilla de los Ajos, Soria. Soltero. El párroco le acusaba de no ir a misa y pertenecer a la FETE, de marxista, propagandista del Frente Popular. Sus alumnos le tenían por profesor cariñoso que, los jueves, como Eloy Serrano, los llevaba al campo, capturaban cangrejos, devolviendo al río los más pequeños. Iban a gallineros y les enseñaba a no tocar a los polluelos para que no los rechazara la madre. Preparaba las oposiciones para profesor de la Escuela Normal. Planchaba sus camisas, hecho poco frecuente entonces. La implicación de los varones en las tareas del hogar era mal vista por parte de la población.
*Victoriano Tarancón Paredes*, (26 años) maestro de Perdiguera. E*ra* natural de Baraona (Soria), soltero. Fue acusado de indiferencia en materia religiosa y propagandista del laicismo, ser simpatizante del Frente Popular y “haber inculcado en los niños ideas disolventes”.
De *Martín Artola Morrás* apenas hay datos. Era natural de Ateca (Zaragoza), probablemente se trate del mendigo al que hace referencia el libro “*La represión en Soria durante la guerra civil*” de Gregorio Herrero Balsa y Antonio Hernández García.
La asociación Recuerdo y Dignidad tiene documentados 600 asesinatos similares solo en la provincia de Soria: Hay testimonios espeluznantes, en Neguillas los niños se abrazaban llorando a su profesor, *Domingo Hernando*, para que no se lo llevaran detenido. Fue inútil, lo asesinaron.


----------



## fredesvindo (3 Jun 2019)

La verdad duele y sabes Sr, Bastardo los dos bandos fueron culpable de la guerra civil.

Deja de manipular como si solo un bando asesino.


----------



## klopec (3 Jun 2019)

fredesvindo dijo:


> La verdad duele y sabes Sr, Bastardo los dos bandos fueron culpable de la guerra civil.
> 
> Deja de manipular como si solo un bando asesino.



El mameluco éste se dedica a cagar info de los manipuladores y embusteros de Nachete, Espinosa y demás trincones. De lo que dice ni el 10% es cierto y lo que sí es, es plenamente justificado si te dan las fuentes, cosa que éste no hace.


----------



## klopec (3 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *ATROCIDADES franquistas contra los presos REPUBLICANOS del Campo de CONCENTRACIÓN de Castuera (Badajoz)*



*1. El mito del campo de concentración de Castuera.*


Algunos años antes de su último descalabro electoral, _Izquierda Unida_ de Extremadura anunciaba el comienzo de un proceso constituyente que habría de llevar a la III República Federal, así como la celebración de una serie de actos que fueran caldeando el ambiente mediante la conmemoración de la II República. Desde entonces se viene celebrando en el mes de abril una marcha al lugar en que estuvo ubicado un campo de concentración en las inmediaciones de Castuera ( Badajoz ).

No es la primera vez que los comunistas convierten a la comarca de _La Serena_, lo que antaño ellos mismos denominaron la _Extremadura Roja_, en escenario de una serie de actividades reivindicativas en las que cuentan con el respaldo de otros partidos políticos, una red de asociaciones que se mueven en torno a la llamada _recuperación de la memoria histórica_, la Universidad de Extremadura y una fabulosa provisión de fondos públicos. La declaración de intenciones no puede ser más explícita: estamos ante el inicio de una campaña de objetivos puramente políticos al servicio de los cuales se utiliza del pasado al margen de cualquier consideración de naturaleza científica.

Difundida ampliamente la leyenda de las matanzas de la _Plaza de Toros de Badajoz_, a pesar de haber sido refutada por la historiografía más seria, estamos en vísperas del lanzamiento a gran escala de un nuevo mito : *el de la existencia de un campo de exterminio en Castuera*. Y empleamos el concepto de mito en el sentido de una formulación con cierto fundamento en una realidad que resulta intencionadamente deformada y que sirve para sostener un determinado sentimiento o conducta, en este caso un proyecto político radical de extrema izquierda. Si hay que hablar de genocidio para definir lo ocurrido en la zona nacional y en la posguerra, resulta necesario hacer creer que en la España de Franco existieron campos de exterminio y se ha encontrado en el caso de Castuera un formidable baluarte propagandístico.

Fue Justo Vila Izquierdo el primer en poner por escrito la leyenda de este campo en dos libritos ( verdadero vademécum de la historiografía de extrema izquierda sobre la guerra civil en Extremadura ) en los que sostenía que el campo de Castuera fue «_posiblemente la mayor aberración de la posguerra, donde se ensayaron métodos de exterminio masivo, utilizados después por los nazis en sus campos de muerte durante la segunda guerra mundial_» y en esto consistían dichos métodos :


_ 
«Al principio, los muertos eran enterrados en zanjas abiertas al efecto, sin embargo, dada la gran cantidad de presos condenados diariamente, deciden poco después enterrar a los mismos en bocas de minas abandonadas. Más tarde, el refinamiento, la crueldad y la barbarie de los ejecutores llegó hasta extremos difícilmente imaginables: los condenados eran atados con sogas por la cintura, unos a otros en interminables filas y empujados a culatazos a las bocas de la mina, en medio de terribles sufrimientos, los presos recibían desde lo alto, bombas de mano y ráfagas de metralla que acaban con sus vidas
_

Para sostener esta peregrina escenografía, Vila cita — siempre demanera fragmentaria — testimonios como los de Esteban López Ramos, Valentín Jiménez Gallardo y José Hernández Mulero. *Afortunadamente, pocos años después, en una publicación de dos profesores de la Universidad de Extremadura se recogían en su integridad los datos proporcionados por éste último y se podía comprobar el fraude* : *Hernández Mulero llegó al campo de concentración de Castuera el 24 de octubre y lo abandonó el 6 de diciembre, fechas en las que no se registra ninguna muerte, y él mismo reconoce que la historia de la cuerda india era un simple rumor del que oyó hablar después :*


_ 
«Cerca del campo había unas bocaminas y algunas noches sentíamos vibrar el terreno, como si hubiera explosiones cerca. *Nosotros creíamos* que era el maquis que venía. Pero luego nos dijeron que allí hacían la cuerda india, con prisioneros amarrados unos con otros, que tiraban a la mina, vivos, y unos arrastraban a otros, y dentro de la bocamina les tiraban bombas de mano para matarlos». *[ 3 ]*
_

Naturalmente, Vila Izquierdo a quien han seguido otros, no había tenido la decencia profesional de hacernos conocer esta importante precisión cronológica. Por su parte, Javier Rodrigo al hablar del campo de Castuera se limita a airear algunos tópicos y alude a una «_importante investigación local_» cuyos resultados suponemos deben encontrarse en los artículos de Antonio D.López *[ 5 ]* y José Ramón González *[ 6 ]* con una curiosa reiteración de documentación y argumentos a pesar de tratarse de autores distintos y que no publican en colaboración. Ahora se anuncia la presentación de un libro de Antonio López Rodríguez con un título no menos propagandístico y pretencioso : _Cruz, Bandera y Caudillo : el Campo de concentración de Castuera_.

En el artículo citado, López Rodríguez sostenía que el campo de concentración de Castuera era un “_ente_” «_donde se encerraba a los vecinos “sospechosos” de la comarca, y donde se hacía desaparecer a cualquier individuo que hubiera tenido cualquier tipo de relación directa y activa con la recién derrotada República_». Si consideramos que fueron varios miles de personas los que tuvieron relación con la República en la comarca y si a cualquiera de ellos se les “_hizo desaparecer_”, nos encontramos en la línea argumental de Vila : el campo de Castuera como un lugar de exterminio masivo, *pero los resultados que él mismo ofrece después de su propia investigación no avalan tal afirmación y reducen a unos mínimos las expectativas que aspiraban a convertir a Castuera en el Auschwitz extremeño del franquismo*. Su lista provisional de desaparecidos consta de apenas algunos nombres, la mayoría documentados a través de otras fuentes que en ocasiones difieren en cuanto a la fecha y lugar de muerte. En la mayoría de los casos, todas estas víctimas pueden ser identificadas documentalmente por su participación en las detenciones, fusilamientos y demás excesos cometidos en la retaguardia, tanto en Castuera como en otros pueblos de la comarca.

Como ya se había publicado en otros lugares — aunque López no haga alusión a ellos en sus _breves apuntes historiográficos_ — Castuera fue escenario, al igual que otros lugares de la provincia de Badajoz, de varias decenas de ejecuciones irregulares durante los meses de abril y mayo de 1.939* ( NOTA )*; aunque algunas de ellas se hubieran llevado a cabo entre presos sacados directamente del campo ( cosa que hasta ahora no ha podido demostrarse documentalmente ) se trataría de hechos aislados que no vuelven a repetirse y menos aún en las fechas en que, siempre basándose en dudosos testimonios orales, se pretenden situar las muertes llevadas a cabo en el campo.

*NOTA*_ : NO SE HA ENCONTRADO NI UNA SÓLA VÍCTIMA DEL "*CAMPO DE EXTERMINIO*". LOS EJECUTADOS FUERON LOS RESPONSABLES DE LA MATANZA ROJA DURANTE LA GUERRA CIVIL EN CASTUERA Y, EN ESPECIAL, DE LA EJECUCIÓN DE CIVILES POR PARTE DE LOS ROJOS EN "*EL QUINTILLO*"_


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Jun 2019)

*curas implicados en los CRÍMENES franquistas. Parte 1, Arengas y Delaciones*




Desde el 14 de abril de 1931 la Iglesia Católica se manifestó *hostil* a la II República Española. Cardenal Segura: “Que la ira de Dios caiga sobre España, si la República persevera”. El obispo de León pidió la unión de los católicos contra el «laicismo judío-masónico-soviético». El arzobispo de Zaragoza legitimaba la violencia franquista: “En beneficio del orden, la patria y la religión”. Obispo Múgica: “Para España la mejor de las Repúblicas siempre será peor que la peor monarquía”. Los obispos llamaban a los asesinos a intensificar la matanza. Muchos curas participaron en la ‘caza del rojo’, dando falso testimonio en consejos de guerra, alentando desde púlpitos y radio a cometer barbaridades, elaborando informes como una ‘policía político-social’.
Muchos curas emitieron informes *sobre los maestros*que se inclinaron hacia una educación laica y libre. “El párroco de Calamocha (Teruel), informó sobre un maestro de Badalona como «fusilable»”. El cura de Nierva (Segovia) escribió sobre el maestro Mariano Domínguez, asesinado en agosto de 1936: “Nunca cumplió con sus deberes cristianos, poseía ideas avanzadas en la escuela antirreligiosa y antipatriótica en grado supremo”. En Euskadi muchos religiosos delataron a sus *propios compañeros* que consideraban nacionalistas.
Antonio Añoveros, después obispo de Bilbao, estuvo presente en la matanza de las *Bardenas*, y un cura castrense, lejos de paralizar la matanza, bendijo la barbarie de *Valdediós*. El cura de Obanos, Santos Beguiristáin, participó activamente contra los vecinos Republicanos de los cuales elaboraba listas: Los fusilados eran “muertos por el peso de la justicia”. Tras la entrada en el pueblo de los franquistas, el cura de Rociana, Huelva, Eduardo Martínez clamaba desde el balcón del ayuntamiento: ¡Guerra contra ellos hasta que no quede ni la última raíz!, porque los 200 que ya habían asesinado le parecían pocos. Tras sus informes, 2 meses después se detuvo, juzgó y fusiló a otros 15 vecinos. Un capellán castrense entró en los barrios obreros sevillanos de La Macarena con la columna de legionarios y falangistas “a sangre y fuego”.
El cura de Pamplona Fermín Izurdiaga, fundador de “Arriba España” y de “Jerarquía, revista negra de la Falange” animaba así: “Tienes obligación de perseguir al judaísmo, a la masonería, al marxismo y al separatismo. Destruye y quema sus periódicos, sus libros, sus revistas, sus propagandas. ¡Por Dios y por la Patria!”. El sádico jesuita Vendrell, párroco de la cárcel de Alicante, que llevaba un crucifijo del nueve largo bajo la sotana, les decía a los que iban a ser fusilados “No tened miedo porque los moritos tienen buena puntería”. El coadjutor de la parroquia de La Concepción (Huelva), Luis Calderón Tejero realizó un fichero de “rojos” que, después de la guerra, se convirtió en «información cualificada» del Tribunal para la Represión de la Masonería y el Comunismo”.
El cura Isidro Lombas Méndez participó en la represión en Badajoz elaborando las listas de quienes había que llevar a la Plaza de Toros para ejecutar, bajo la presencia de respetables y piadosas’ damas, jovencitos de San Luis, eclesiásticos, virtuosos frailes y monjas de alba-toca. Con las listas del cura Juan Tusquets fueron detenidos más de 300 masones, la mayoría de ellos posteriormente asesinados. El obispo de Lugo Rafael Balanza y Navarro animaba a sus párrocos a delatar a sus vecinos. El párroco de Seixalbo (Orense), dio informes negativos de 19 personas. Elías Rodríguez Martín, párroco de Salvochea en la cuenca minera de Huelva, nombraba a los que debían ser detenidos y eliminados.
En Alsasua los capuchinos «estaban como fuera de sí, poseídos de la exaltación de la hora mesiánica». «Hemos hablado con los requetés», declaraba el jesuíta Huidobro, capellán de la Legión, «que lo llenan todo de religioso idealismo, patria ¡Cómo hablan de la muerte!». Un fraile cordobés le dijo al cura del cementerio de San Rafael que 76 asesinatos en una noche eran pocos: «700 deberían ser». Por muchos «culpables e impíos» que mataran, decía un cura de Rota, aún quedarían más: «A todos los descubriremos; todos llevarán su merecido; no se escapará nadie; entendedlo bien ¡NADIE!». Manuel Vaquero, párroco de Tocina (Sevilla), presidente de una junta de caciques del pueblo acordaban a quienes había que fusilar, mataron mucha gente.
El predicador de la iglesia de la Merced de Burgos pedía un castigo implacable: «Que su semilla sea borrada, la semilla del mal, la semilla del diablo, los hijos de Belcebú son los enemigos de Dios». Cardenal Isidro Gomá: “La guerra es como un plebiscito armado. Paz, sí. Pero cuando no quede un adversario vivo”. Miguel de los Santos Díaz y Gómara, obispo de Cartagena: “Benditos sean los cañones si en las brechas que abren florece el Evangelio”. Enrique Pla y Deniel, obispo de Salamanca: La guerra es “necesaria” y “una gran escuela forjadora de hombres”. En 1939, exterminada la II República Gomá recibió de Franco, en la iglesia madrileña de Santa Bárbara, el espadón de caudillo victorioso y paseó al dictador bajo palio con varios obispos saludando brazo en alto, al modo fascista.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Jun 2019)

*curas implicados en los CRÍMENES franquistas. Parte 2, Pistoleros*




Viene de: *Parte 1, Arengas y Delaciones*
La Iglesia prestó con entusiasmo *todo su apoyo*moral, ideológico, material y humano a los golpistas del 36, participando en muchos de los crímenes franquistas durante las operaciones de represión y exterminio de los Republicanos. Dió cobertura y justificó las atrocidades en campos de concentración, prisiones y cárceles franquistas. Los obispos movilizaron en armas a sus fieles contra la República, cientos de curas participaron directamente en saqueos y asesinatos, fusil al hombro, pistola y cartuchera sobre la negra sotana, participaban en ataques, disparaban ametralladoras desde tejados, mataban y daban tiros de gracia.
En Navarra los curas se alistaron con los reqetés, a quienes arengaban, bendecían, confesaban y comulgaban bajo el lema “Dios, Patria y Rey” para seguir cometiendo las mismas faltas, atrocidades y delitos 5 minutos después. El cura calagurritano Higinio Arpón vestía el uniforme de Falange, con pistola al cinto. La Rioja baja y La ribera Navarra, se poblaron de curas pistoleros, boina colorada y actitudes extremadamente criminales. El navarro sanguinario capellán castrense de la Legión, Vicente, apremiaba a disparar contra los republicanos: ‘¡No le dejes que se escape! ¡Dispara, hombre, dispara! ¡Le cazaste!’. El cura de Valderas (León), pistola en cartuchera, marcaba los objetivos a eliminar por las escuadras de la muerte de los sublevados, señalando los que debían ser ejecutados: En los 3 primeros días del golpe asesinaron a unas 120 personas.
El cura Antonio Oña lucía pistola y uniforme de campaña en el frente navarro. Después fue nombrado obispo de Mondoñedo. Elaboraba listas de los que debían ser ejecutados. La madre de Julio Pérez, un concejal de UGT condenado a muerte, intercedió por su hijo, y Oña le dijo: “Mira hija, si lo matan ahora irá al cielo. Si no lo matan, volverá a la andadas y se condenará. ¿Qué mejor momento para morir que ahora que está confesado?”. Por la sastrería eclesiástica de Benito Santesteban en Navarra, pasó el obispo de Zamora Manuel Arce Ochotorena, quien al despedirse de Santesteban le dijo: “Bueno, si en lugar de sotanas me envías fusiles ¡mejor que mejor!”.
Rodríguez se llamaba el cura verdugo del *penal de Ocaña*, encargado de dar los tiros de gracia con su pistola star a los fusilados, otras veces los golpeaba con un martillo en la cabeza. También participaba activamente en las palizas que les propinaban a los reclusos. Victorino F. (Villacañas, Toledo) contaba que: “A mi padre lo mataron por ser de las juventudes comunistas. A mí tío lo mató un cura en el patio de la cárcel del penal de Ocaña”. En la cárcel franquista de la isla de San Simón, Galicia, un cura con su pistola al cinto se encargaba de administrar justicia y no era divina precisamente.
El cura de Zafra, Juan Galán Bermejo era espeluznante, se le atribuyen 750 asesinatos. Entró en Badajoz con los legionarios participando directamente en la masacre que se realizó sobre los refugiados en el sótano de la catedral, se jactaba de que “con esta pistolita llevo quitados de en medio a más de 100 marxistas”. En Zafra señaló a toda “la canalla marxista que debía ser fusilada, todos los procedimientos de exterminio de esas ratas son buenos, y Dios, en inmenso poder y sabiduría, los aplaudirá”.
El odio de estos curas asesinos hacia las mujeres era patológico. Hermenegildo de Fustiñana, capuchino y capellán carlista, el 6 de agosto de 1936, junto a otros carlistas, sacó de la cárcel de Jaca a Desideria Giménez de 16 años, y a Pilar Vizcarra, embarazada, que una semana antes había visto como era asesinado su esposo. Las mataron vilmente en campo abierto. El médico de Sábada (Zaragoza) pidió que se demorara la ejecución de la joven de 19 años Basilia Casaus, embarazada de gemelos, se esperaba que diera a luz en apenas 2 semanas. Guardia civil y falangistas estuvieron de acuerdo en el aplazamiento, pero el cura del pueblo, primo de la víctima, se negó en rotundo diciendo: “Hay que fusilarla, muerto el animal, muerta la rabia”. Los deseos de este psicópata fueron atendidos y fue fusilada frente al castillo de Sádaba.
El coadjutor de la parroquia de Murchante (Navarra) Luis Fernández Magaña, era requeté y daba los tiros de gracia a los fusilados que habían sido sacados de la cárcel de Tafalla por un grupo de requetés el 21 de octubre de 1936, antes de arrastrarlos a la fosa común. También en “En Quintanar (Toledo) el tiro de gracia a los que fusilaban lo daba un cura llamado “El curilla”. Vicente Rojo cuenta en los libros ”¡Alerta los pueblos!” y “España heroica” que si los condenados a muerte se negaban a confesar, les esperaba una sutil venganza por parte del cura y del oficial del pelotón de ejecución: Ordenaban a los fusileros no matarle de primera: “dejármelo a mí para el tiro de gracia”. Cuando el oficial se acercaba al reo herido no mortalmente le decía estas últimas palabras: “Ahora te voy a dar el tiro de gracia, pero viviendo, para que así te des cuenta de que te vas al otro mundo”.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Jun 2019)

*RAFAEL GARCÍA-DUARTE SALCEDO, pediatra y puericultor, SOCIALISTA, FUSILADO por los franquistas en Granada en 1936*




Rafael García-Duarte Salcedo Nació en Granada el 10 de Agosto de 1894. Hijo y nieto de médicos, ingresó en la universidad de Granada en 1911, siendo ya entonces miembro de las Juventudes Socialistas, donde estudió medicina, especializándose en pediatría y puericultura, rama que por aquel entonces empezaba a desarrollarse y a la que dio un gran impulso. En 1918 se licenció ejerciendo de médico militar, primero del cuerpo de sanidad y después de la armada. Se doctoró en 1920, viajando después a París pensionado por la Junta de Ampliación de Estudios, donde se especializó en enfermedades de la infancia y puericultura formándose en los últimos avances en pediatría con grandes médicos como Marfan y Nobecourt.
En 1922 regresó a Granada trabajando en la junta provincial de protección de la Infancia donde ya había estado como estudiante junto a su padre y siendo director, hasta su muerte, del consultorio de lactantes y gota de leche de Granada. Entre 1921 y 1925 trabajó como ayudante de clases prácticas de enfermedades de la Infancia y tras obtener en 1925 la plaza de profesor auxiliar de dicha asignatura. En 1925 ganó la cátedra de pediatría, de enfermedades de la infancia de la facultad de medicina de la universidad de Granada. Desde finales de 1927 fue también inspector municipal de sanidad. En 1930 ingresó en la real academia de medicina de Granada. Creó una escuela en Granada con discípulos que continuaron su obra. Desde marzo de 1933 fue jefe del servicio de higiene infantil, dentro de la inspección provincial de sanidad de Granada.
En 1933 fundó y dirigió la revista “Pediatría y Puericultura”, y la sociedad de pediatría de Granada. Organizó el servicio de higiene infantil y cursos de medicina infantil dirigidos a médicos, enfermeras y estudiantes. Entre el gran número de sus publicaciones merecen destacarse, entre otras, Los síndromes clínicos en Pediatría (Granada, 1936) del que solo pudo publicar el primer volumen, “Al margen del hogar: nociones de Puericultura (Granada, 1917)” y “Plan mínimo de Puericultura necesario en la capital de Granada” en el V congreso nacional de pediatría (Granada,1933).
Junto a esta gran actividad profesional hay que destacar también su compromiso político. Fue miembro de una logía masónica “Alhambra” empleando el nombre simbólico de “Esculapio”. En 1930 ingresó en el Partido Socialista Obrero Español y en la UGT. En abril de 1931 fue elegido concejal, haciéndose cargo de la beneficencia y sanidad del Ayuntamiento de Granada y en octubre de ese mismo año fue diputado por la provincia de Granada. Sin embargo, en marzo de 1934 causó baja en el partido socialista por desavenencias con algunos miembros del mismo.
Iniciada la guerra de España y tomada Granada por las tropas franquistas, el 10 de septiembre de 1936 fue detenido en su domicilio y en la madrugada del día 11 fue fusilado, junto con otros 24 detenidos. Su cadáver fue separado de los destinados a una fosa común por uno de los sepultureros en agradecimiento al tratamiento que García-Duarte había había dado a su hijo salvando su vida años antes. Encontraron una nota dirigida a su esposa e hijos. “Miles de besos, muchos besos. Suerte. Arriba el espíritu. No decaer nunca, Luchar”. Tenía 42 años.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Jun 2019)

*La lengua de las mariposas. CRÍMENES franquistas contra el MAGISTERIO REPUBLICANO en La Coruña*




No fue una película. Fue una horrorosa realidad. Mercenarios franquistas, falangistas, guardia civil, militares fascistas, sometieron a los maestros Republicanos a una terrible persecución, secuestro, represión, y en muchos casos muerte. La osadía de estos maestros era *intolerable*. La oligarquía y la iglesia católica venían ejerciendo durante siglos un control sobre las clases populares, población, trabajadores, utilizando, además de la fuerza, el poder, la coacción, la humillación, la explotación, el hambre, un sistema ideológico supersticioso que obligaba a la sumisión y la esclavitud.
Los maestros querían utilizar los avances culturales que venían desarrollándose en Europa, desde la época de la ilustración, la Academia, para dotar a los niños y jóvenes de conocimientos, capacidad de reflexión, cultura, herramientas psicológicas e intelectuales que les permitieran avanzar en el camino de la libertad. Los maestros Republicanos eran un peligro, era necesario exterminarlos definitivamente. Y eso es lo que los franquistas hicieron, con enorme crueldad. Miles de maestros fueron detenidos, depurados, encarcelados, apaleados, torturados, multados, confiscadas sus propiedades, y ejecutados. En La Coruña fueron asesinados, al menos, los siguientes maestros:
*Pedro Almazán Ramos*, 27 años, natural de Ferrol, maestro en Quinta-Val-Narón, paseado y ejecutado el 21 de agosto de 1936 en Ferrol a manos de la “fuerza pública”.
*Rodrigo Álvarez Gantes* nació en Ponteceso. Maestro destinado a Escarabote. Concejal del Frente Popular en Boiro, militante de Izquierda Republicana. Fusilado el 23 de febrero de 1937 con 30 años.
*Eugenio Meizoso Núñez*, 28 años, maestro y vecino de Sedes, Narón. Afiliado al PSOE. Asesinado el 22 de agosto de 1936 en el cementerio de San Xiao, Narón.
*Juan García Niebla*, nació en Graña (Ferrol) en 1875. En 1902 fundó la Escuela pública de Caranza, fue maestro en Serantes, Ferrol, Vello, Canido y Graña. Promotor de excursiones escolares en bicicleta. Representante por Serantes del Comité de Ferrol de la Sociedad de Instrucción, Recreo y Beneficencia de Ferrol y su Comarca. Miembro de la sección de Trabajadores de la Enseñanza de UGT. El 17 de agosto de 1936 fue asesinado en Ferrol por “fuerza pública”, y arrojado a una fosa común del camposanto de Canido.
*José Novás Soto*, 29 años, natural y vecino de Mañón (A Coruña), maestro en San Clodio. Paseado y asesinado el 27 de agosto de 1936 en Ferrol por “fuerza pública”.
*José Gómez Gayoso*, natural de Maceda, maestro, político comunista, combatiente durante la guerra, exiliado en Cuba volvió a España en 1944 para organizar el maquis antifranquista en Galicia durante la posquerra. Delatado por un desertor, fue detenido en 1948, junto a otros guerrilleros. Fusilado en el Campo de la Rata el 6 de noviembre de 1948 tras juicio sumarísimo con 39 años.
*Mercedes Romero Abella*, natural de Cee, maestra en Monelos. Presidenta del Sindicato Provincial de Maestros de FETE-UGT de La Coruña, y apoderada del Frente Popular en las elecciones de 1936. Su marido Francisco Mazariegos fue asesinado el 31 de agosto de 1936, con 32 años, por resistirse al golpe de estado. A Mercedes la violaron, cortaron los pechos, y asesinaron a balazos el 19 de noviembre de 1936, con 29 años.
*Vicencio Prieto Ramos*, 24 años, leonés, maestro en de Ferrolterra. Ejecutado el 17 de junio de 1937 en el castillo de san Felipe, 
*Ángel Jesús Caamaño Villaverde*, 27 años, natural, vecino y maestro de Ordes. Acusado de traición, fusilado en el cementerio compostelano de Boisaca el 8 de febrero de1937
*José Ambrós Gordillo*, 36 años, natural de Badajoz, vecino y maestro en Porto do Cabo, Vilarrube. Afiliado a FETE-UGT. Paseado y asesinado por “fuerza pública” el 25 de agosto de 1936.
*Luis Barrio Rey*, maestro y vecino de La Coruña, paseado y asesinado el 13 de agosto de 1936.
*María Vázquez Suárez*, nació en Santiago en 1895. Maestra en la escuela de niñas de Pobra do Caramiñal durante 12 años, después en Miño; era sensible y comprometida con sus alumnos y alumnas; reformadora pedagógica muy activa de la nueva escuela. Eficiente sindicalista en la agrupación socialista de Miño. Participó en campañas y mítines, defensora de políticas educativas en defensa de los derechos de las mujeres. Feminista, estaba en contacto con la Liga internacional de mujeres ibéricas e Hispano americanas y la agrupación femenina republicana. Vicetesorera de FETE y fundadora del PSOE de Miño. Acusada de defender la escuela laica y el amor libre, en una saca de la cárcel de Pontedeume el 19 de agosto de 1936 fue fusilada en una playa de Miño. Su casa fue saqueada y sus libros quemados.
*Luis Rastrollo Gonzalez*, natural de Fuente del Arco, Badajoz. Responsable del POUM en Extremadura, organizó equipos de trabajo en Santiago, La Coruña y otras ciudades gallegas. Maestro en Santiago. Era estudiante de Medicina. Fue juzgado en Santiago por traición y fusilado en Boisaca con 28 años el 3 de Diciembre de 1936.
*Narciso Vidal Fraga*, natural de Santiago, abogado y político galego. Miembro de FUE, seguidor de la Institución Libre de Enseñanza. Profesor de Lógica y Psicología. Miembro del Centro Republicano de Santiago. Organizador de la Vanguardia de Izquierdas Republicanas. Delegado gubernativo en Santiago de Compostela en febrero de 1936. Paseado y asesinado por falangistas en Espiño-Calo-Teo el 10 de agosto de 1936. Tenía 35 años.
*Xoan Antonio Suárez Picallo*, 29 años, labrador del Sindicato de oficios varios de Sada (CNT), directivo del grupo galleguista, secretario general del frente popular, maestro en las Mariñas. Asesinado el 12 de agosto de 1936 en Veigue-Abeleira-Sada.
*José Ramón Fernández Barral*, 37 años, natural de Pontedeume, miembro del consejo municipal de Ensino del PSOE, maestro en Pontedeume. Asesinado el 19 de agosto de 1936 en Camouco-Ares.
*Francisco Iturralde Cabeza de Vaca*, 40 años, natural de Valladolid, Funcionario de Telégrafos, sindicalista de la CNT, fundador del periódico ¡¡Revolución!!, fundador del Ateneo Obrero de Divulgación Social y colaborador del grupo anarquista Natura. Colaborador de la Escuela Racionalista de Ferrol junto a su mejer Marina Ochotorena. Profesor de la Universidad Popular. Paseado y asesinado el 10 de septiembre de 1936 por “fuerza pública”.
*Francisco Gómez Blanco*, 23 años, maestro natural y vecino de La Coruña, paseado y asesinado el 16 de agosto de 1936 en la carretera de La Coruña a Culleredo.
*Rufino Redondo Senra*, 24 años, natural de Oleiros, maestro en Cedeira, miembro de Izquierda Republicana. Tras consejo de guerra fue fusilado en el castillo de San Felipe el 18 de diciembre de 1936.
*Julián Hermida Montoya*, 29 años, natural de Logroño, maestro en La Coruña, asesinado el 29 de septiembre de 1936 en Veira-Carral.
*Fernando Barcia Beiras*, 52 años, natural de Santiago, profesor en Toro, Ponteareas, Corme, Baio, Ardagán y Ameneiro. Miembro de PSOE, director de la Federación de Organizaciones Socialistas. Fundador de FETE de Galicia. Juzgado por traición, fue fusilado el 29 de enero de 1938 en el cementerio de Santiago.
*Eugenio Carré Naya*, 20 años, natural de La Coruña, miembro del POUM y de las Juventudes Socialistas de La Coruña, secretario de FETE-UGT, participó en la constitución de la Unión de Estudiantes Antifascistas de La Coruña. Asesinado el 28 de agosto de 1936 en Elviña.
*Leonardo Martínez Novo*, 25 años, natural, maestro y vecino de Pontedeume. Fundador y director del colegio-academia “Curros Enríquez”. Paseado y asesinado en Pontedeume.
*Enrique Alonso Teijeiro*, 23 años, natural de Ferrol, vecino y maestro en Cedeira. Juzgado por rebelión militar, ejecutado en Ferrol el 18 de diciembre de 1936.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Jun 2019)

*Miles de VICTIMAS REPUBLICANAS desaparecidas en las FOSAS franquistas de Burgos*




En las exhumaciones realizadas en Monte Estépar, cerca de Burgos capital, se han localizado 96 cadáveres, fusilados entre agosto y octubre de 1936 por el ejército sublevado franquista. Las partidas de falangistas iban por los pueblos y prisiones masacrando Republicanos a golpe de odio. Fidel Dávila Arrondo, encabezó un aparato represivo que se cobró la vida de miles de personas en la provincia de Burgos. Era un militar africanista, en reserva durante la Segunda República, que se unió a los rebeldes en julio de 1936. Entre las víctimas hay personajes como el director del Orfeón de Burgos Antonio José Martínez Palacios o el director de Burgos Gráfico Antonio Pardo Casas.
La represión se materializó de muchas formas. Algunas víctimas eran sacadas de sus casas por los falangistas, llevadas al lugar del crimen, ejecutadas extrajudicialmente, y arrojados a fosas cavadas previamente, a veces por vecinos de los pueblos, o por el propio reo. Desaparecían sin dejar ningún rastro. Para otros el final era igualmente cruel: Se hacían listas en las cárceles, se dictaba orden de libertad y en el traslado eran asesinados para desaparecer definitivamente en muchos otros lugares de fusilamiento. Otros eran sacados y ejecutados tras consejos de guerra sumarísimos donde se dictaminaba pena de muerte bajo leyes aberrantes y que contravenían cualquier tipo de derecho.
En un principio los parajes de ejecución eran muy visibles, pero paulatinamente los rebeldes perfeccionaron su técnica para tapar responsabilidades. La situación era tan escandalosa que los fascistas disimulaban los crímenes realizando las ejecuciones en lugares más alejados (Estépar, la Brújula, la Pedraja, etc.), enterrando los cadáveres en zanjas longitudinales. El Monte Estépar era un lugar ideal para las ejecuciones, olvidado tras la muerte de Franco. Junto a los esqueletos de los ejecutados en la fosas, aparecen los casquillos criminales de las balas franquistas. En el libro ‘La Guerra Civil en Burgos: fusilados, detenidos y represaliados en 1936’, de Fernando Cardero Azofra y Fernando Cardero Elso, se comenta que cuando José Iñigo, comandante de Caballería, descerrajaba el tiro de gracia, exclamaba en tono sarcástico “¿veis lo que me obligáis a hacer, comunistas de mierda?”
Hay otros lugares además de Estépar que se destruyeron con la construcción de la carretera que une Valladolid y Burgos. Pero en Burgos las asociaciones civiles y de la memoria, junto a los familiares, están realizando un trabajo titánico. En Aranda de Duero, en lugares como Monte Castoján o La Lobera han sido exhumados ya 130 cuerpos, se estima que hay muchos más. En Gumiel de Izán se localizaron 59 en un lugar llamado La Legua. En Milagros, en La Casilla de los Camineros, se exhumaron 46. En Quintanilla de la Mata, en Monte Andaya, fueron 85. En el cementerio de Valdenoceda, 114. En Villamayor de los Montes, en Alto de la Venta, 46 cadáveres.
Mención especial merece la fosa de Villafranca de los Montes de Oca, en el Monte de La Pedraja. Allí ha sido *Antoni Benaiges* , maestro freinetista de Bañuelos de Bureba, que utilizaba la imprenta en el aula como técnica educativa. Benaiges prometió a sus alumnos que irían a ver el mar, pero en el verano de 1936 fue ejecutado por los falangistas en La Pedraja. Junto a él hay 134 cuerpos más por dignificar, quizá muchos más. Cuando se desencadenó la represión, los ejecutados de distintas poblaciones se transportaban en camionetas hasta allí. Otras veces eran conducidos, a modo de ‘paseíllo’, para ser fusiladas en este paraje. En este lugar, desde casi el inicio de la democracia, se homenajea a las víctimas de la represión franquista por familiares y amigos. Hay un monolito colocado en memoria de los españoles defensores de la libertad y la democracia, con una placa que dice “No fue inútil su muerte, fue inútil su fusilamiento”.
En Burgos se han localizado también fosas más pequeñas, que tienen entre uno y 12, cuerpos, y otras con algunos más. Otros lugares están localizados pero no exhumanos. Por ejemplo, la Torca Palomera en Mozuelos de Sedano. En ese paraje, las partidas falangistas fusilaban y lanzaban los cuerpos a una sima de más de 60 metros de profundidad. Uno de los dirigentes falangistas ejecutores que vivía en Masa dijo que en esa sima cabían todos los militantes de izquierdas del Valle de Sedano. Jesús Gutiérrez Flores, en su libro ‘Guerra Civil en Cantabria y pueblos de Castilla’, calcula unos 40 ejecutados en ese paraje. No se ha podido bajar a la sima, hoy esos cuerpos descansan bajo una pila de basura y animales muertos.
Burgos, la que fuera la capital de la España franquista, es una gran tumba bajo cuya tierra todavía reclaman justicia cientos y cientos de fusilados. Puede que miles. La relación que se publica en *errepublika* es espantosa. No se conoce el censo, a medida que se exhuma crece. No se puede edificar una democracia cuando aquellos que la fueron a defender en sus diversas formas tras el golpe de julio de 1936 están enterrados bajo el asfalto de carreteras, en parajes perdidos o bajo toneladas de carroña y basura. No es necesario que lo diga alguien de izquierda. No hace falta que lo diga un historiador. Es una cuestión de sentido común. Pero para los herederos de aquel régimen, para los que defienden a rajatabla la Ley de Amnistía de 1977, el peligro es el sentido común.


----------



## klopec (4 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *curas implicados en los CRÍMENES franquistas. Parte 1, Arengas y Delaciones*



Estáis tan borrachos de odio que ni pensáis ni comprobáis lo que corta-pegáis.

Desde la proclamación de la República los rojos declaran hostilidades contra todo lo que huela a Iglesia Católica, incluyendo quema de conventos e iglesias y destrucción de arte religioso, todo ello con el apoyo velado de los partidos de izquierdas. Ya en la Revolución de Asturias el asunto empieza a cobrarse vidas por el mero hecho de ser religioso.

Al iniciarse la guerra civil las hordas marxistas se lanzan a la total aniquilación tanto del clero como de todo el patrimonio que tuviera relación con la Iglesia y, más lejos, sólo con las creencias religiosas. En la provincia de Huelva no quedó ni una ermita sin profanar en territorio rojo.

La Iglesia no tomó partido por los de Franco; no le dejaron elegir. Por tanto es muy normal que los sermones, arengas y demás actos de comunicación con sus feligreses apoyaran a los nacionales. Ya pondremos las declaraciones de los cargos y jefes militares del Ejército Rojo en el que los términos son parecidos. Por tanto, no veo que las declaraciones o exabruptos están fuera de lugar, a no ser que se manipulen fuera de contexto como es el caso habitual de la piara "_memorialista_".

Y para ver la fiabilidad de las tonterías que cuenta el tarado de tu fuente, veamos algunas :

_"Tras la entrada en el pueblo de los franquistas, el cura de Rociana, Huelva, Eduardo Martínez clamaba desde el balcón del ayuntamiento: ¡Guerra contra ellos hasta que no quede ni la última raíz!, porque los 200 que ya habían asesinado le parecían pocos. Tras sus informes, 2 meses después se detuvo, juzgó y fusiló a otros 15 vecinos."_

No sabéis ni lo que escribís. Obviamente, el cura de Rociana no estaba en el pueblo antes de la entrada de los nacionales. Si los rojos fusilaron a 200 "derechiostas" seguro que no tuvo nada que ver. Y en cuanto a los informes de los curas, generalmente eran los mas suaves. Los que importaban eran los de la Guardia Civil, con testimonios de vecinos, y los de Falange.

"Alsasua los capuchinos «estaban como fuera de sí, poseídos de la exaltación de la hora mesiánica». «Hemos hablado con los requetés», declaraba el jesuíta Huidobro, capellán de la Legión, «que lo llenan todo de religioso idealismo, patria ¡Cómo hablan de la muerte!»."

Para la información de los tarados que hacen de fuente, el Capellán Castrense es una figura reconocida en las unidades militares desde mucho antes de la guerra civil hasta ahora, en muchísimos ejércitos del mundo. Que haya un cura integrado en una unidad militar no quiere decir nada.

_"El cura Isidro Lombas Méndez participó en la represión en Badajoz elaborando las listas de quienes había que llevar a la Plaza de Toros para ejecutar, bajo la presencia de respetables y piadosas’ damas, jovencitos de San Luis, eclesiásticos, virtuosos frailes y monjas de alba-toca."_

Está ya aceptado que en la Plaza de Toros de Badajoz no hubo nunguna masacre. Se ha localizado el origen de la leyenda en un discurso de Indalecio Prieto pronunciado en Madrid donde se inventaba lo de las señoritas viendo los fusilamientos. MENTIRA

_"Manuel Vaquero, párroco de Tocina (Sevilla), presidente de una junta de caciques del pueblo acordaban a quienes había que fusilar, mataron mucha gente."_

En Tocina es famosa la resistencia del Cuartel de la Guardia Civil ante el asalto del Comité Revolucionario, lo que tuvo como reconocimiento la imposición de la Laureada a sus defensores. Los que figuran como "represaliados" fueron en su inmensa mayoría los asaltantes del Cuartel. El cura poco tuvo que decir.

En cuanto a Valdediós, el ajuste de cuentas fue por los hechos que ocurrieron en la revolución de Asturias. Y no eran "_civiles_" desarmados.

Procura separar los rebuznos. Va en contra del sentido común tanta sarta de chorradas.

Por cierto, mucho melodrama y pocos hechos contrastados. Es una hartura ver como se llena un mapa de fosas y luego queda en nada o lo que hay no es lo que se esperaba.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Jun 2019)

klopec dijo:


> Los que figuran como "represaliados" fueron en su inmensa mayoría los asaltantes del Cuartel.



o sea, milicianos que con el apoyo del gobierno se defendían de una agresión.

en todo caso habría que haberlos hecho prisioneros como soldados que eran y soltarlos al final de la guerra.

me puedes decir cuantos prisioneros de badajoz quedaban vivos dos meses después?

que hacia la columna de yague con los prisioneros?


----------



## klopec (4 Jun 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> o sea, milicianos que con el apoyo del gobierno se defendían de una agresión.
> 
> en todo caso habría que haberlos hecho prisioneros como soldados que eran y soltarlos al final de la guerra.
> 
> ...



No. Civiles anarquistas armados dedicados a su revolución particular, la mayoría de las veces al servicjo del Comité Revolucionario del pueblo en cuestión.

Es uno de los errores del cómputo de las supuestas "víctimas" o contar como tales a combatientes caídos en acción provenientes de milicias irregulares anarquistas.

Eso explica que, a pesar de que hubo combates, no hay cifras de caídos en el bando rojo. Todo se computó como "civiles represaliados". Me refiero al principio de la guerra, hasta la creación de EPR.

En cuanto a los convenios de Ginebra eran inaplicables a masas desorganizadas que se dedicaban mas al saqueo y la propaganda que a combatir, entre otras cosas.

Los convenios de Ginebra no eran aplicables a este tipo de combatientes. Existía un limbo legal que dificulta la clasificación. El Alcalde de un pueblo y Jefe del Comité Revolucionario es militar o civil ?? Tema interesante.

Por éste motivo los prisioneros se recluían sobre todo en cárceles civiles aunque ya en Sevilla se crearon primitivos campos de prisioneros.

La cifra que hace poco dieron los " memorialistas" fue de 300 campos. Nos lo creeremos de momento.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Jun 2019)

esos campos son de la posguerra militar, la columna de la muerte no hizo prisioneros en combate y además fusilaron a nivel masacre en cada pueblo que tomaban.

insisto, donde fueron los prisioneros de Llerena, azuaga, almendralejo, merida, badajoz?

o estas justificando el asesinato masivo porque aun no existía la convención de ginebra?


----------



## klopec (4 Jun 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> esos campos son de la posguerra militar, la columna de la muerte no hizo prisioneros en combate y además fusilaron a nivel masacre en cada pueblo que tomaban.
> 
> insisto, donde fueron los prisioneros de Llerena, azuaga, almendralejo, merida, badajoz?
> 
> o estas justificando el asesinato masivo porque aun no existía la convención de ginebra?



A Espinosa se la ha visto mucho el plumero con sus "testimonios orales " y paparruchas. Busca algún sitio donde reconozca caídos en combate. Los 200 caídos de Los Santos de Maimona dónde están ?

En Almendralejo explica cómo rociaron los presos con gasolina y les prendieron fuego ? Que la justicia fuera rápida no quiere decir que fueran masacres de "inocentes". Sobre todo si ocultamos la parte de la historia que nos interesa.

Por ejemplo, Castuera. Se habla de represión de los franquistas cuando se oculta que los condenados pegaron fuego a 50 en El Quintillo.

Compara a Espinosa con la Causa General y te llevarás una sorpresa.

Estoy con el móvil. Mañana te pongo la relación de campos de prisioneros en Sevilla - Huelva - Badajoz. Creo que la tengo por ahí.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Jun 2019)

pero de julio agosto del 36, no posteriores


----------



## Loignorito (5 Jun 2019)

fredesvindo dijo:


> *El terror de Las Checas: las fábricas de exterminio de la izquierda española*
> 
> Eran instalaciones utilizadas en la zona republicana al margen de las leyes para detener, interrogar, violar, torturar y ejecutar o asesinar. Tras el robo domiciliario secuestraban a las personas y las llevaban a este tipo de lugares pertenecientes a partidos, sindicatos y organismos vinculados al *Frente Popular*; han sido calificadas por varios historiadores como escuadrones de la muerte.
> 
> ...



Con lo interesante y trascendente que es este asunto ¿cómo no está con chincheta en el principal? a ver si nos esforzamos en auparlo para que a diario sea visible.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (5 Jun 2019)

La falsa izquierda de la supuesta clase obrera.

Nada nuevo bajo el sol, los traidores que interesan a las potencias de fuera para putearnos y doblegarnos ante ellos cual sirvientes y esclavos.



Padre Pio dijo:


> De la izquierda masonica, anticatolica y antiespañola, nos libro Franco. España progreso y se convirtio en un pais importante, catolico y prospero.
> 
> Esperemos que la gente despierte pronto y vea como hemos empeorado desde 1975 hasta ahora.



Franco fue el unico socialista que hizo algo por la clase obrera en este pais, desde darle techo y trabajo, ademas de comida, hasta darle dignidad, sanidad, pensiones etc

Que se jodan socialistas y progres de mierda que solo nos quieren robar todo lo bnueno creado por este hombre.


Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> ellos que cometieron todos los crímenes que forzaron la guerra libres de toda acusación. ¿Pero qué hostias sucede aquí? Y la puta Iglesia católica traidora otra cómplice necesaria.



La Iglesia se vendio al sionismo hace tiempo, deberian ademas actualizarse y defender a occidente.

Al menos en EEUU lo hacen, aqui somos gilipollas.


----------



## machote hispano (5 Jun 2019)

Pillo sitio en hilo de Zascas a pzoemitas con el culo en llamas, para upearlo cuando se requiera, con indulgencia de la Superioridad..


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Jun 2019)

F.Alonso21 dijo:


> Franco fue el unico socialista que hizo algo por la clase obrera en este pais, desde darle techo y trabajo, ademas de comida, hasta darle dignidad, sanidad, pensiones etc



si, un techo de tierra y trabajo cavando fosas y reconstruyendo sus miles de pequeños gernikas.
la comida, hasta que no se dejó de enviar el trigo a los nazis como pago del préstamo de tanques, antiaereos y pilotos nada, y eso que había un millón de bocas menos que alimentar.
el trabajo esclavo de los presos, con consultorio medico, para las empresas oligárquicas.
pensiones cuando los que deberían cobrarlas estaban muertos, en el exilio, o eran sus excombatientes.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Jun 2019)

*MARÍA CAMINO ANDREA OSCOZ URRIZA, maestra REPUBLICANA, comunista, ASESINADA por los franquistas el 10 de agosto de 1936 en Urbasa (Navarra)*




Camino nació en la calle Santo Domingo de Pamplona en 1910. Hija de Antonio y Anastasia, era la menor de 4 hermanos, pronto se quedó huérfana de ambos padres debido a la gripe de 1918. Los hermanos fueron separados y criados por diferentes familiares, ella fue a vivir con su tía. Camino pronto destacó como buena estudiante en las Teresianas de Pamplona donde terminó sus estudios con magnificas notas. En 1930 ejercía de maestra en el pueblo de Güesa, en el Valle de Salazar.
Su vida fue corta en tiempo, pero muy amplia en su lucha. Camino pertenecía a esa corriente arrolladora, incansable, luchadora, esperanzadora que supuso la educación durante la II República, esa corriente que representaban en particular las maestras que encarnaban los ideales republicanos, la lucha por la igualdad, la educación pública, la transmisión del conocimiento. La postura de la República a este respecto quedó muy clara. La situación de estas maestras no era fácil, tenían que trasladarse de un lugar a otro, tenían que ser valientes y decididas, y Camino lo demostró con creces desde el principio, su vocación venía desde la cuna. Camino le insistía al alcalde de Güesa la necesidad de cambiar el material escolar obsoleto por uno más moderno. En Pamplona Camino participó en la Semana Pedagógica del 4 al 11 de septiembre de 1932, un gran hito para la época.
Camino se asoció al Socorro Rojo Internacional tras la Revolución de Asturias de 1934, ya que muchos de los detenidos encarcelados en el *Fuerte San Cristóbal* vivían en condiciones infrahumanas. Aquellas mujeres venían desde Pamplona, a veces en las peores condiciones meteorológicas, llevando comida y regalos, acompañándolos con sus dulces caras y voces. Pero Camino era muy mal vista en Pamplona, era de izquierdas, solidaria, conocida activista, secretaria del Partido Comunista, afiliada a FETE-UGT, multimilitante comprometida con su trabajo, vivía rodeada de demasiadas miradas acusadoras en una ciudad hostil.
En Navarra no hubo guerra. De la noche a la mañana todo cambió. Los que una vez fueron compañeros de tascas se convirtieron de repente en verdugos sedientos de sed y venganza. Miles de personas llenas de Dios y Patria celebraban la fiesta de la sangre que aparecía en cada esquina, en la Vuelta del Castillo, una fiesta de tiros, misas y aperitivo, tiros que se oían sin parar pero a los que nadie les daba importancia. Mujeres y hombres, represaliados, golpeados, asesinados, a ellas ricino y rapado, vejaciones y humillaciones, y el asesinato. La Pamplona del terror, la Navarra de Dios.
A Camino la detuvieron el 31 de julio y la encerraron en la cárcel de Pamplona. Su compañero Tomás Ariz, conocido líder del PC de Pamplona, ya había sido fusilado antes. Camino era una “presa fácil”, rodeada de niñatos bravucones con ganas de demostrar gallardía en retaguardia. Los falangistas, entre ellos el cruel “toico” le administraron grandes dosis de aceite de ricino. Le raparon pelo y cejas, la maltrataron, violaron repetidamente, y la burlaron durante horas. Pero el escarmiento iba más lejos, había que humillar, apalear, herir, ridiculizar, la pasearon por las calles de Pamplona, sucia, su vestido rasgado. Días después la transportaron hacia Urbasa, y en medio de la carretera los carlistas la tirotearon y arrojaron por el balcón de Pilatos. Cayó cientos de metros hasta el término municipal de Baquedano, donde su cuerpo todavía no ha sido encontrado. Tenía 26 años.
En su libro _La Guerra Civil en la Frontera,_ *Pío Baroja*habla de Camino: “_Al volver, he sabido muchas cosas de las que no quisiera haberme enterado. Entre ellas el caso de la maestra de un pueblo del Roncal, llamado Güesa, una muchachita de Pamplona, inteligente, que se había hecho comunista. Se llamaba María del Carmen Oscoz, y yo supe de su existencia, porque en el comienzo del año 1936 me empezó a escribir unas cartas en las que se mostraba anticlerical y entusiasta del comunismo, cartas de persona inteligente. Esta pobre muchacha leía mis libros, creía que yo estaba equivocado al no identificarme con el entusiasmo comunista. La maestra era audaz y valiente. En el pueblo parece ser que había un cura que la perseguía. Ella pintaba a su perseguidor como a un monstruo. La maestrita fue a varias reuniones, y al comenzar la revolución la detuvieron y la llevaron a la cárcel de Pamplona. Algunos días después la sacaron en un camión, y en medio de la carretera la mataron los carlistas, tirándola al suelo y disparando sobre ella varios tiros. Después arrojaron su cadáver por un barranco. ¡Qué crueldad más baja!_.”
En octubre de 2013 a instancias del historiador y nieto de asesinado Balbino García de Albizu y con la colaboración de la Sociedad Aranzadi , se hicieron las primeras prospecciones. “..Nunca se ha encontrado su cuerpo. ¿Tal vez ahora? Entre los objetos encontrados en la sima: un lápiz, un txiskero, una granada de mano, y restos de un uniforme militar… _*El lápiz, ese lápiz*_. “ ¿Habían abierto la sima…? Sí, en 1978, cuando rescataron los restos del maestro Balbino Bados, alguien cubrió la boca con una gruesa capa de cemento, alguien que sabía lo que había dentro y no quería que fuera encontrado, alguien de los del “mejor no remover”. En esa fecha vivían todavía muchos de los autores, cómplices y encubridores de los crímenes, las delaciones, las denuncias, muy significativo.


----------



## Pabloom (5 Jun 2019)

Hay alguna mierda en la que no esté pringado el PSOE??


----------



## klopec (5 Jun 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> pero de julio agosto del 36, no posteriores



Conforme se producía el avance :

Sevilla : La Ranilla, buque "Cabo Carvoeiro".
Huelva : Prisión provincial.
Almendralejo : Cárcel municipal, Almacén de "Hiz" ( Bastos, Almendralejo ).
Mérida : "La Colonia". Convento de San Andrés
Badajoz : Prisión Provincial, "El picadero", Sagrajas.
Aracena, Mérida, Jerez de los Caballeros, Zafra, Puebla de Alcocer y Herrera del Duque.


----------



## klopec (5 Jun 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> si, un techo de tierra y trabajo cavando fosas y reconstruyendo sus miles de pequeños gernikas.
> la comida, hasta que no se dejó de enviar el trigo a los nazis como pago del préstamo de tanques, antiaereos y pilotos nada, y eso que había un millón de bocas menos que alimentar.
> el trabajo esclavo de los presos, con consultorio medico, para las empresas oligárquicas.
> pensiones cuando los que deberían cobrarlas estaban muertos, en el exilio, o eran sus excombatientes.



A los nazis y a los aliados se les enviaba wolframio que fue lo que permitió salvar la situación económica en que nos encontrábamos en el 1.939. Entretanto los dirigentes rojos disfrutaban en París, Londres y Méjico con todo lo que habían robado. La deuda con Hitler se dejó de pagar una vez acabada la guerra mundial. La deuda con Italia se pagó de una manera ventajosa gracias a la inflación y a situación en que quedaron los italianos tras la guerra. En total nada que ver con la estafa rusa y con el saqueo socialista.

_"Por ejemplo, la entrada dedicada al racionamiento en España informa al desprevenido lector de que éste se empezó a aplicar por una orden ministerial del 14 de mayo de 1.939, publicada en el BOE del día 17. A cualquiera que la lea le debería llamar la atención el siguiente párrafo en el artículo 1º :

Las provincias en que ya esté implantado ( el régimen de racionamiento ), lo conservarán, acomodándolo a lo que se dispone en la presente Orden.

En cambio, el redactor de la entrada de la Wikipedia no siente curiosidad por averiguar por qué había provincias ya sometidas al racionamiento. La explicación es que *el primer sistema de racionamiento en España lo estableció hace ahora 80 años el autotitulado ‘Gobierno de la Victoria’, presidido por el socialista Largo Caballero, mediante un decreto de 5 de marzo de 1.937* publicado en la Gaceta de la República el 7.

Art. 1º: "Se crea en todos los Municipios de la España leal la tarjeta de racionamiento familiar."

De manera asombrosa para la mentalidad actual, *la zona nacional no sufrió ni escasez, ni racionamiento, ni hiperinflación*. Las únicas limitaciones oficiales a la alimentación fueron el Día sin Postre y el Plato Único, que disminuían las raciones en los almuerzos y destinaban el dinero sobrante a subsidios a los combatientes y sus familias.

La abundancia de comida en la zona nacional se aprovechó en una genial maniobra de propaganda, admirada incluso en Berlín. La aviación de *Franco realizó en el otoño de 1.938 varios bombardeos de pan blanco* sobre Madrid, Barcelona y Alicante. Un golpe durísimo a la ya tambaleante moral.

En los años 40, que han quedado en España como los años del hambre y de las cartillas, se produjo un crecimiento de la esperanza de vida.

En resumen, lo que hizo el Estado del 18 de Julio en mayo de 1.939 fue extender el racionamiento a su zona. Y eso ocurrió por dos motivos: *el destrozo de la agricultura y la ganadería en las provincias bajo el Frente Popular por colectivizaciones, confiscaciones, hiperinflación y matanzas*; y la *entrega a Stalin de las reservas de oro del Banco de España*, que habrían servido para avalar créditos pedidos al extranjero."

https://www.libertaddigital.com/cultura/historia/2017-03-05/pedro-fernandez-barbadillo-las-cartillas-de-racionamiento-las-trajo-la-izquierda-81572/_


Parte del desastre de 1.939 fue originado al tener que absorver los nacionales una zona roja con una economia y recursos devastados por unos gobernantes que perpetraron además el mayor robo, expolio y estafa de la historia con el oro de Moscú, el de París y el Mejicano del Vita.


Lo que denominas "_trabajo esclavo_" fue una creación del Gobierno de la República. Además, perfectamente de acuerdo con la legalidad internacional recogida en los Convenios de Ginebra. La redención de penas por el trabajo era algo común en derecho internacional.

*Gaceta de la República.- Núm. 362 27 Diciembre 1.936*
_*
PRESIDENCIA DEL CONSEJO DE MINISTROS
D E C R E T O S*

Vengo en disponer:

Primero. *Se crean los Campos de Trabajo para los condenados por los Tribunales Especiales Populares* que entienden en los delitos de rebelión, sedición y todos aquellos que en lo sucesivo pueda entender el Tribunal Especial Popular, y para los condenados por desafección al régimen por los Jurados de Urgencia._



Pensiones como las que cobró el abuelito de Pablo Iglesias, funcionario del Ministerio de Trabajo de Girón después de ser cargo del Frente Popular.

Las pensiones y el mantenimiento de los exiliados eran problema de los sinvergüenzas del PSOE Negrín y Prieto que para montar su republiqueta mejicana se llevaron casi todo el patrimonio del país. Reclamaciones a Ferraz.


----------



## klopec (5 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *MARÍA CAMINO ANDREA OSCOZ URRIZA, maestra REPUBLICANA, comunista, ASESINADA por los franquistas el 10 de agosto de 1936 en Urbasa (Navarra)*
> 
> Su vida fue corta en tiempo, pero muy amplia en su lucha. Camino pertenecía a *esa corriente arrolladora, incansable, luchadora, esperanzadora que supuso la educación durante la II República, esa corriente que representaban en particular las maestras que encarnaban los ideales republicanos, la lucha por la igualdad, la educación pública, la transmisión del conocimiento*. La postura de la República a este respecto quedó muy clara.



Otra pobre mujer que no se enteró que en realidad los ideales que defendía eran los que se ejemplarizan en las fuentes siguientes. Porque si lo sabía, entonces no hay mas que decir ... recibió lo que deseaba para los demás.


_*Claridad, 15 de julio de 1.936, portada*:

“Dictadura por dictadura la de las izquierdas. ¿ No quiere este Gobierno ? Pues sustitúyale un Gobierno dictatorial de izquierdas. ¿ No quiere la paz civil ? Pues sea la guerra civil a fondo. Todo menos un retorno de las derechas. Octubre fue su última carta y no la volverán a jugar jamás”.



*Claridad, 24 de julio de 1.936, p, 3:*

“La guerra civil es esto.

La guerra civil es tal vez la más dura de todas. Es una guerra a muerte. Las blanduras, los enternecimientos y las consideraciones secundarias se pagan muy caros. Para reducir el número de víctimas y hacer menos irreparables las ruinas, hay que ser inflexible. Una medida enérgica a tiempo evita tener que verter más tarde ríos de sangre. Un bombardeo sin contemplaciones es, en ocasiones, la garantía de que no tendrá que destruirse un pueblo entero. *No puede quedar un enemigo a retaguardia*. Es preciso paralizar la acción de los que aún quedan ocultos. Nosotros tenemos hijos, compañeras y madres. ELLOS no han pensado en este detalle. *Borremos también nosotros de nuestro pensamiento el detalle de que ELLOS tienen asimismo hijos, compañeras y madres*.

_
*Mundo Obrero, 10 de agosto de 1.936, portada:*


_“El crimen de los traidores no tiene perdón. LA CONSIGNA ES: EXTERMINIO”._


*24 de agosto, portada:*


_“¡ FIRMES, HASTA EXTERMINARLOS !”._


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Jun 2019)

Precisamente, el triunfo de los sublevados en la provincia de Cáceres desde el comienzo de la fase inicial y los primeros avances de las tropas africanistas en Badajoz originaron paulatinamente una masa de prisioneros de guerra y detenidos civiles. Muchos de ellos fueron asesinados en masa o de modo selectivo mediante procedimientos diversos como 
sacas, paseos, 
palizas, fusilamientos, escudándose en la aplicación del Bando de Guerra. El fascismo rural y católico extremeño se empleó de lleno en la tarea de reinstaurar su añorado “orden agrario”. Y para ello no dudó en aplicar, en connivencia con las tropas sublevadas y en numerosas ocasiones jaleado, cuando no coadyuvado, por los párrocos locales, las brutales y ejemplarizantes prácticas africanistas contra la población civil. Su pretensión era meridiana, 
cercenar 
la contestación social y 
consolidar 
la retaguardia, aunque para ello Extremadura tuviera que llenarse de muertos arrojados desde los puentes, abandonados en las proximidades de muros y cunetas, tirados a pozas o enterrados en fosas comunes

...............

Denominación: 
Cuartel de Artillería. 
Localización: 
Mérida. 
Breve descripción: 
Tras la toma de la ciudad por las tropas sublevadas funcionó como centro de detención y fusiladero. 
Situación actual: 
Derribado (2003-2010).

En su lugar se ha construido una zona comercial y se proyecta un museo abierto. 
Constancia de su pasado: 
Ninguna. 
Otros espacios vinculados: 
Cementerio de Mérida, lugar al que se trasladaban inicialmente los cadáveres de los republicanos fusilados. Posteriormente se realizaron fusilamientos 
in situ
. La fosa o fosas que albergarían dichos restos siguen sin ser localizadas en su totalidad.

..........

Unas cien personas se reunieron ayer en la plaza de Santo Domingo para rendir un homenaje a las personas que estuvieron prisioneras en el convento de San Andrés durante la guerra civil y la postguerra, la mayoría de Mérida y comarca, muchas de las cuales fueron fusiladas en el cementerio.

El presidente de la Asociación para la Defensa de la Memoria Histórica de Mérida y Comarca, Manuel Sánchez, señaló que era "un acto emotivo de solidaridad con los descendientes de quienes murieron". Además leyó un manifiesto, que contó con numerosas adhesiones, entre ellas las de las escritoras Rosa Regás y Dulce Chacón.



EXPERIENCIA

Tres personas mayores contaron su experiencias, como Guadalupe Cano, que recordó como se llevaron a su padre de la casa del pueblo de Arroyo de San Serván, junto con otros muchos, para fusilarlos. Y el ametrallamiento del alcalde de esta localidad en la plaza, para lo que avisaron previamente a todo el pueblo.

Leandro Barrera, de Calamonte, relató como su padre formaba parte de un grupo que se escondió en el campo, hasta que fueron delatados. El logró ocultarse en lo alto de una encina, a los demás los cogieron y fusilaron. Tras permanecer seis meses escondido en un pajar fue a parar al convento de San Andrés.

El convento de San Andrés fue un centro de detención por el que pasaron cientos de republicanos e izquierdistas. Los presos se hacinaban en el sótano y eran abandonados a su suerte, sin apenas comida ni cuidados, por lo que muchos morían por enfermedades como la tuberculosis, "no tenía nada que envidiar a cualquier campo de concentración nazi", manifestó Manuel Sánchez.

Lo que están tratando ahora es lograr que los propietarios del convento, donde se van a construir viviendas menos en la parte protegida del edificio, les dejen entrar en los sótanos, de cinco metros de altura aunque repleto de escombros. El objetivo es verificar si los presos dejaron escritos en la pared sus nombres o procedencias, pero, de momento, no han conseguido su propósito.

El acto terminó con la colocación de flores en las vallas que delimitan el convento de San Andrés.

.........................
http://www.todoslosnombres.org/sites/default/files/tduex_2013_martin_bastos.pdf


----------



## klopec (5 Jun 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Denominación:
> Cuartel de Artillería.
> Localización:
> Mérida.
> ...



_"Se pueden fijar en aproximadamente 300 victimas ( la mayoría republicanas ) las que dejó tras de sí las operaciones sobre la ciudad, por el enfrentamiento entre sublevados y republicanos y por las muertes producidas entre la población civil *por los bombardeos y otros accidentes inherentes* al asedio y defensa del lugar ( Bastos )"_

Es decir, que Bastos admite unos 300 víctimas combatientes y esconde los terribles bombardeos llevados a cabo por la aviación republicana una vez liberada la ciudad por los nacionales. Curiosa forma de mostrar la historia, ocultando los bombardeos de los tuyos ...


_"Una incursión de unos aparatos enemigos sobre las poblaciones civiles de Badajoz y Mérida ha causado la muerte de una vaca en la primera población y, en la de Mérida *víctimas inocentes no militares, 25 muertos y 48 heridos entre mujeres, niños y paisanos de clases modestas y trabajadoras* casi en su totalidad, y un solo soldado herido leve cuando transitaba por la calle. Esta población se encuentra a cuarenta kilómetros de las líneas de combate y tiene su carácter completamente civil_"


El Diario Hoy de 24 de Diciembre de 1.936 recoge la noticia en sus páginas interiores:

_E*l Bombardeo produjo más de ochenta bajas*. Inmediatamente de tener conocimiento de este salvaje bombardeo se traslado a Mérida el comandante militar señor Cañizares_[25]_, que visitó el lugar en que cayeron las bombas y los heridos._ _Entre las víctimas figura una hija del catorce años de edad del médico de Mérida don Andrés Valverde, que al llegar al Hospital pocos minutos después del bombardeo para asistir a los heridos que llegaban a él, se encontró con el cadáver de su hija, a pesar de lo cual y de los requerimientos que se le hicieron para que se retirase a su casa, continuó operando hasta que a las ocho de la noche se terminó de asistir a todos los heridos._ _A requerimiento del comandante militar llegó a Mérida para operar a algunos de los heridos, el doctor de Badajoz don Augusto Vázquez_”

_Como hemos visto los bombardeos en la retaguardia extremeña por parte de la Gloriosa fueron totalmente indiscriminados y buscando objetivos civiles. Sólo en Mérida la Angelical aviación frentepopulista realizó unos *cuarenta y cinco bombardeos que ocasionaron más de 230 víctimas inocentes*, unos 80 muertos y más de 150 heridos según los papeles del General Cuesta 

http://desdemicampanario.blogspot.com/2012/07/merida-la-guernica-extremena-por-moises.html_

Pero claro , a Bastos, Espinosa y resto de los embusteros no les interesa esta historia. Curiosa cuando a algunas víctimas de estos bombardeos los han computado como "_represaliados_".


----------



## alfredo garcia (5 Jun 2019)

Que putos pesados no saben más que las chekas de Madrid y Paracuellos es que ni como franquistas hacen bien su trabajo parecen putos becarios. Ojalá de vez en cuando descubriesen que mataron a alguien en Albacete o Malaga o cualquier otro sitio y así tendríamos algo más que leer que Paracuellos. Por cierto la foto esa es de la guerra de Marruecos y a lo mejor hasta esas cabezas las mandó cortar el propio Franco.


----------



## fredesvindo (5 Jun 2019)

La tradición de la izquierda española de quemar iglesias, aunque no haya guerra | La Gaceta


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Jun 2019)

ni que España fuera el único país donde se han quemado iglesias en europa.


----------



## CAESAR II (5 Jun 2019)

poned fotos de atrocidades, plis


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Jun 2019)

*MANUEL RUIZ MAYA, excelente médico y científico cordobés, ilustre tertuliano, REPUBLICANO, asesinado por franquistas de un disparo en la nuca en 1936*




Médico cordobés doctorado en medicina legal, y Maestro Nacional. Tradujo obras científicas de neuropsiquiatría, fue escritor de 2 novelas y relatos breves y ensayos. Trabajó para la Compañía Minera de Cerro Muriano, donde se solidarizó y vinculó con los mineros al conocer su terrible situación de trabajo, especialmente cuando el aumentó de la plantilla de trabajadores empeoró las condiciones laborales y sanitarias. En el ámbito político y sindical perteneció al Partido Republicano Radical Socialista, trabó conocimiento con Blas Infante, Álvaro de Albornoz y Marcelino Domingo, entre otros. Dirigió la revista el Ideal Médico y publicó más de 200 trabajos sobre estudios de la psiquiatría, algunos de gran repercusión.
Ruiz Maya impulsó medidas para mejorar las condiciones higiénicas generales y de salud de los reclusos, profilaxis, desinsección, desratización, higiene laboral en talleres, etc.. Insistió en el proyecto republicano de un papel racionalizador y generalizador de la medicina en el progreso de la sociedad, extendiendo los derechos a todos los ciudadanos, incluidos los reclusos. Definió un desarrollo independiente de la psiquiatría del marco jurídico-legal, en la organización científica y docente de los manicomios, la creación de clínicas y dispensarios psiquiátricos, la reforma de la legislación sobre alienados, el control de la sífilis, alcohol, tóxicos mentales, otras causas de locura, educación de los anormales, deficientes, etc., etc.. Planteó que el estudio y tratamiento de la peligrosidad social debería configurarse como un cometido nuclear de la medicina en el mantenimiento y explicación del orden social.
Fue miembro de la Asociación española de Neuropsiquiatría, de su junta, y de la Liga española de Higiene mental. Fue Primer Director del Hospital Psiquiátrico de Córdoba, que él había alentado a crear, Director General de Prisiones en 1933, médico de la Beneficencia en Córdoba, Director del Servicio de Puericultura, jefe clínico del Servicio de Alienados, miembro de la Real Academia de Ciencias, Bellas Letras y Nobles Artes de Córdoba, y Gobernador Civil de Almería en 1931. También fue miembro del equipo ministerial que redactó el Reglamento de Prisiones junto a Victoria Kent y Luis Jiménez de Asúa. Fue Director general de Sanidad en el Gobierno Lerroux del 35,
Detenido por los sublevados tras el golpe de Estado, fue apresado en su casa el 14 de agosto de 1936 en presencia de uno de sus hijos. Interrogado por el comandante Zurdo, fue asesinado de un disparo en la nuca en la *Cuesta de los Visos* al día siguiente.


----------



## klopec (6 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *MANUEL RUIZ MAYA, excelente médico y científico cordobés, ilustre tertuliano, REPUBLICANO, asesinado por franquistas de un disparo en la nuca en 1936*



Sí, el mismo problema de la chica anterior. Unas buenas personas que tomaron parte por un régimen rojo asesino y genocida como fue la II República. Afortunadamente y a pesar de la desgracia, la familia se integró exitosamente en el nuevo régimen, progresando y aportando su trabajo y esfuerzo a la Causa Naciona por supuesto sin sufrir el más mínimo problema, ni represión, ni mención al desgraciado pasado político del sr. Maya.
*De hecho su hijo fue Teniente de Alcalde del Ayuntamiento de Córdoba en el año 1.949, aparte de desempeñar notables cargos relacionados de una u otra manera con el Glorioso Movimiento Nacional. *


Dr. D. Manuel Ruiz-Maya Chinchilla: hijo de D. Manuel Ruiz Maya y de Dª María del Pilar Chinchilla Alonso, de distinguida familia de militares, nació en Córdoba el 20 de Octubre de 1.921. Inicia sus estudios de primera enseñanza en el Colegio Francés, realiza el bachiller en el Instituto Nacional de Enseñanza Media (hoy Instituto Góngora) y concluye quince años.

Tras la forzada pausa en los estudios, motivada por la guerra civil, inicia, a principios de 1940, los estudios de Medicina en la

Facultad de Sevilla. Alumno aventajado, los concluye en la Facultad de Medicina de Madrid a los cuatro años de su inicio. Nombrado Delegado de Deportes del Distrito Universitario de Sevilla, promueve y organiza, en 1941, los Campeonatos Universitarios de Andalucía. Nombrado Consejero Nacional de Deportes, *participante activo del Sindicato Español Universitario (SEU) como Jefe de Distrito y formado parte del Consejo Nacional.*

En 1944 se colegia en Córdoba con el n1 765, dando comienzo a su vida profesional. Empieza su formación en el Hospital Psiquiátrico de Córdoba y, en el mismo año, se incorpora como pionero en el Seguro Obligatorio de Enfermedad actuando como médico general hasta la implantación de las Especialidades en 1948, fecha desde la que actúa como neuropsiquiatra en la Obra 18 de Julio, que desempeña hasta su extinción en los años sesenta.

En marzo de 1949 se celebran oposiciones libres en la Universidad de Sevilla y, con el número uno, gana la plaza que le permite acceder a la de Médico de Número de la Sección de Psiquiatría de la Beneficencia Provincial de Córdoba. Pasa a desempeñar la Jefatura del Servicio del Hospital Psiquiátrico y posteriormente accedería a la Dirección del mismo. Reorganiza los servicios asistenciales, forma grupos de personal médico y de auxiliar técnico y sanitario de forma sucesiva, ejecuta trabajos de valoración clínica y técnicas de los tratamientos en boga (Von Meduna, Cerletti, Sakel, primeros psicofármacos), así como programas de desarrollo asistencial.

Redacta el Proyecto General Médico y Administrativo de un nuevo Hospital Psiquiátrico que aceptado por la Diputación y con la colaboración del eminente arquitecto D. Rafael de La Hoz se edifica el Hospital Psiquiátrico de Alcolea, que se inaugura en 1969. Se consideró en aquel momento uno de los más avanzados de España. No se trataba de un simple cambio de edificio, pese a sus soluciones arquitectónicas, sino que entrañaba un concepto radicalmente nuevo de filosofía asistencial. Se trataba de un hospital de puertas abiertas, con un excepcional equipo médico sanitario para un nuevo concepto de Comunidad Terapéutica de seguimiento de enfermos externos con equipos médicos sectorizados provincialmente. Mediante concurso nacional de méritos, el Dr. Ruiz-Maya Cinchilla fue confirmado Director del Centro hasta su jubilación voluntaria en 1986.

E*n la política municipal ocupó cargo al ser elegido Concejal en 1948* y nombrado Teniente Alcalde en julio de 1949. Se le designó para la Presidencia de la Comisión Municipal de Beneficencia (Servicios Sanitarios e Higiene Pública) en la de Gobernación (Orden Público y Policía Local) y en la Comisión de Turismo. En todos ellos, siempre de forma altruista, realizó una destacada labor durante los seis años para los que fue elegido.

Su actividad en el Colegio de Médicos comenzó en 1961, cuando consiguió, junto a otros compañeros, que se celebrase una Asamblea General en la que se pudieran abordar, tras muchos años, problemas de la profesión y del Colegio. Fue autor de una ponencia en la que criticaba la ausencia de representatividad dela Organización Colegial, acusando a los poderes públicos de manipular a la profesión, advirtiéndoles de la ilegitimidad de «nacionalizar» la medicina en un estado de derecho capitalista, oponiéndose radicalmente, a la creación de una Entidad de Seguro Colectivo de Enfermedad por los Colegios de Médicos, y proponiendo que se consiguiera una Ley de Estatutos de la Profesión Médica. Fue una Asamblea extraordinariamente concurrida, en la que s e aprobaron, por unanimidad, sus conclusiones.

Éste había sido el germen para promover un Proyecto de Ley reguladora de la Profesión Médica, y así lo acogió la Junta Directiva elegida democráticamente en 1963 y que presidía el Dr. D. José Jordano Barea. Se nombró Presidente de la Comisión de Estatutos al Dr. Ruiz-Maya Chinchilla con el encargo de redactar el Proyecto. En 1965 el texto redactado por D. Manuel Ruiz-Maya fue sometido a la Asamblea General del Colegio, que fue aprobado por unanimidad. Se trataba de un estudio jurídico profundo, seguido de un cuerpo de artículos, que llevaba por título «Ley de Bases para el Ejercicio de la Profesión Médica en España». El impulso del Dr. Jordano fue llevado a las altas instancias colegiales, y a los órganos de difusión profesional. Se trataba de la Ley que esperaban todos los médicos españoles, una Ley del ejercicio médico, donde quedaran plasmados preceptos positivos inalienables. Tribuna Médica, en el nº 2 de mayo de 1.969 manifestaba que había nacido «un gran servicio a los Médicos Españoles» gracias a la iniciativa del Dr. Ruiz-Maya y al Colegio de Médicos de Córdoba, a los que ahora se uniría una comisión redactora formada por los Presidentes de los Colegios de Madrid, Barcelona, Zaragoza, León, Jaén, La Coruña, Córdoba, Baleares, Asturias y Valencia, a los que se sumó la opinión y sugerencias de Antonio de Lorenzo, el jurista del Consejo General y de Tribuna Médica. De esta Comisión salió el anteproyecto para una Ley del Ejercicio Médico Profesional.

La Junta Directiva cordobesa reconoció la labor excepcional del Dr. Ruiz-Maya, que, en unánime acuerdo, concedió a D. Manuel Ruiz-Maya Chinchilla la primera Medalla de Oro del Colegio.

El 31 de enero de 1970, se elegía una nueva Junta Directiva que estaría constituida por: Presidente: D. Manuel Ruiz-Maya Chinchilla; Vicepresidente: D. Balbino Povedano Ortega; Secretario: D. Gabriel Anaya de Torre; Vicesecretario: D. Miguel Gallardo Bravo; Tesorero-Contador: D. Ricardo López-.Pardo y López-Pardo; Vocal de A.P.D.: D. Andrés Hermoso Alonso; Vocal de Asistencia Colectiva: D. Andrés Palenzuela Bulla; Vocal de Médicos del Seguro de Enfermedad; D. Leoncio Méndez García; Vocales de Médicos Libres: D. Juan de Dios Galán Porras (por los de más de 10 años) y D. Guillermo Galeote Jiménez (por los de menos de 10 años); permanecen en sus cargos de Vocales: por sanidad D. Enrique Villegas Laguna; por INP., D. Alfonso Moya García y por la Delegación Provincial de Asociaciones: D. Antonio Escribano Serrano.

Una de las primeras actividades de la reciente Junta Directiva, estableció el nombramiento de Presidente de Honor del Colegio a D. José Jordano Barea y el de Colegiado de Honor a D. Rafael Jiménez Ruiz.

La Ley de Bases para el Ejercicio de la Medicina estaba preparada para su entrada en las Cortes Españolas en septiembre de 1975, vio frustrados sus propósitos ante los sucesos políticos que rápidamente sobrevinieron.

Los seis años de actuación presidencial del Dr. Ruiz-Maya fueron de gran actividad colegial, requerido por abundantes asambleas y reuniones en defensa de la profesión, eran años difíciles y hasta fríticos para una eficaz actividad profesional pública o privada.

Dr. D. Manuel Ruiz-Maya Martín: Hijo de D. Manuel Ruiz-Maya Chinchilla, nació en Córdoba el 18 de junio de 1.945. Licenciado en la Facultad de Medicina de Sevilla el 3 de septiembre de 1.968. Colegiado en Córdoba el 24 de Julio de 1.968, con el nº 1655, dándose de baja en esta ciudad y Colegio el 25 de octubre de 1971.Obtiene el título de Neurólogo el 17 de marzo de 1971; el de Psiquiatra el 29 de enero de 1972 y el de Neorofisiología Clínica el 7 de mayo de 1982. Se reincorpora como colegiado el 7 de enero 

de 1992 con el nº 6110 ,siendo baja el 1 de diciembre de 1992.

Dr. D. José María Ruiz-Maya Vida: Hijo de D. Manuel Ruiz-Maya Chinchilla, nació en Sevilla el 18 de marzo de 1961. Licenciado por la Facultad de Medicina de Córdoba, el 27 de Agosto de 1.985, se colegió en Córdoba el 14 de Agosto de 1.987 con el nº 4963. El 7 de diciembre de 1987 solicita la baja colegial. Pertenece a la Administración como Médico del SAS.


Dr. D. José Ruiz-Maya Jiménez: Hijo de D. José Ruiz-Maya Chinchilla y de Dª Blanca Jiménez Ruiz. Nació en Córdoba el 10 de Abril de 1.953. Cursó los estudios de Medicina en la Facultad de Córdoba, donde se licenció el 28 de marzo de 1.979. Fecha de Colegiación en Córdoba, el día 27 de noviembre de 1.978 con el nº 2596. Obtuvo el Título de Especialista en Endocrinología el 11 de mayo de 1981 Ejerce la especialidad en Córdoba.


Dr. D. Miguel Gallardo Bravo: Natural de Madrid, nació el 11 de febrero de 1940. Licenciado en Medicina por la Facultad de Granada el 31 de Enero de 1964. Cuando se colegia en Córdoba el 17 de mayo de 1967, con el nº 1625, llega proceden te de Las Palma y aquí obtiene la Especialidad de Psiquiatría el 27 de junio de 1968 y la de Neurología el 10 de enero de 1969. En 1970 pertenece a la Directiva del Colegio de Médicos cono Vicesecr4etario y es Director de la Revista del Colegio Oficial de Médicos de Córdoba. Está casado con Dª Pilar Ruiz-Maya Martín, hija del Dr. Ruiz-Maya Chinchilla. Ejerce la Especialidad de Neuropsiquiatría en el SAS y en la consulta privada. En Escocia aprendió la Psiquiatría Social, Comunitaria y de Comunidades Terapéuticas.


Dr. D. Emilio Caballero Manso: Hijo de D. Emilio Caballero Caballero, (Médico natural de Pozoblanco) y de Dª Carolina Manso Rodríguez. Nació en Espiel, donde ejercía su padre, el día 19 de Octubre de 1912. Estudió Medicina en la Facultad de Sevilla y Obtuvo el Título de Licenciado el 30 de Abril de 1943. Ejerció la Medicina Rural de la que era un ferviente practicante, tanto el tiempo que ejerció en Espiel como el que lo hizo en Adamuz. Los dos últimos años de ejercicio los realizó en Córdoba, en un ambulatorio del SAS. Se había casado con Dª Pilar Ruiz-Maya Chinchilla, hermana de D. Manuel Ruiz-Maya. Falleció en Córdoba el 19 de Junio de 1.986.


Dª María José Caballero Ruiz-Maya: Hija de D. Emilio Caballero Manso y de Dª Pilar Ruiz-Maya Chinchilla, nació en Córdoba. Estudió Medicina en la Facultad de Córdoba, donde obtiene el Título de Licenciada. Hizo la Especialidad de Alergia en Sevilla y amplió sus estudios en la Sección de Alergia Infantil del Hospital «Reina Sofía» de Córdoba. Desarrolla su actividad de Alergia Infantil y de Adultos en la Consulta Privada.


----------



## fredesvindo (6 Jun 2019)

Los quemaiglesias se creen valientes, pero nunca van solo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Jun 2019)

*La FOSA de Benamahoma (Cádiz), donde los franquistas MATARON a más de 50 REPUBLICANOS de agosto a septiembre de 1936*




La memoria avanza y vence al terror superando décadas de olvido e impunidad: La búsqueda de los restos del medio centenar de víctimas arrojadas a una fosa en el pequeño pueblo gaditano, donde no hubo guerra civil. La plaza cayó rápido en manos rebeldes, como la mayor parte de la provincia y el suroeste peninsular. Pero los fascistas pusieron en marcha la estrategia de aniquilación del adversario social y político. Los golpistas de la zona iniciaron la represión de inmediato. Los asesinos fueron los falangistas “los leones de Rota”. Las tapias de la iglesia muestran aún hoy un reguero de impactos de bala.
Los cuerpos inertes de los ejecutados acabaron arrojados a fosas abiertas en el antiguo cementerio local, unos metros ladera abajo. La crónica genocida del régimen de Franco la narra el historiador y arqueólogo director de los trabajos en el antiguo cementerio de Benamahoma, Jesús Román: “Ejecuciones y asesinatos, detenciones arbitrarias, desapariciones forzadas, saqueos, violaciones, amenazas, coacciones, torturas…”.
La fuente fundamental para conocer “cómo funcionó todo el aparato represivo” está en uno de los capítulos del libro *“La Justicia de Queipo”* de _Francisco Espinosa Maestre_. Las terroríficas hazañas del cabo de la guardia civil Juan Vadillo con el animoso soporte de la centuria falangista ‘leones de Rota’ liderados por Fernando Zamacola Abrisqueta consistieron en el asesinatos de personas menores de edad, varias de ellos mujeres, con el exclusivo fin de violación, y saqueos e incautaciones con el solo objeto de lucro. Zamacola fue posteriormente condecorado por los fascistas.
Es la historia que todos repiten en el pueblo, las secuelas del terror y la barbarie. Los falangistas ejecutaron a una mujer “recién parida”. Yacía tirada a los pies de la iglesia, junto a un grupo de víctimas, la mujer estaba viva, se arrastraba calle abajo como una alimaña malherida. Los fascistas siguieron el rastro rojizo dibujado en el suelo. Dicen que la remataron. Otros refieren que el sepulturero la encontró y la remató dándole con la pala en la cabeza. Cuentan “que la sangre se le mezclaba con la leche” de aquella mujer “recién parida”.
Al padre de las hermanas Ana y María Sarmiento lo arrastraron a Benamahoma desde el vecino pueblo de El Bosque: “Nunca hemos visto la cara de nuestro padre”, dicen las hermanas a escasos metros de la fosa abierta. Tienen 83 y 81 años. No se atreven a asomar los ojos encharcados al agujero excavado. No son capaces de ver los huesos. Alguna de esas personas pudiera ser Antonio Sarmiento, su padre. “Tengo una cosita, como nervios por dentro”, dice María. “Yo sí estoy muy nerviosa”, interrumpe Ana. Ya saben “dónde están”, en mitad de “una extraña mezcla de alegría y tristeza”.
El inicio de los trabajos de localización y exhumación ya ha deparado la aparición de los primeros restos óseos. Las tareas de campo y científica en la sierra gaditana están dirigidas por el historiador y arqueólogo Jesús Román y el antropólogo Juan Manuel Guijo. Como el resto de proyectos exhumatorios, 57 aprobados entre los años 2016 y 2017, están coordinados desde la Dirección General de Memoria Democrática de la Junta.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Jun 2019)

Los dos atentados que Franco burló la semana previa al alzamiento militar del 36

*Los dos atentados que Franco burló la semana previa al alzamiento militar del 36*
*Un libro del historiador Ramiro Rivas detalla los intensos 120 días que el caudillo pasó en Tenerife previos al estallido de la Guerra Civil

La historia del golpe de Estado que desencadenó la Guerra Civil de 1936 podría haber sido otra si dos hechos sucedidos la semana previa al alzamiento militar hubiesen resultado exitosos para sus organizadores: dos intentos de asesinato contra Franco. El investigador y doctor en Historia Ramiro Rivas asegura ser el primero en confirmar el detalle de ambos sucesos tras descartar “mitos y bulos” y después de un largo proceso de investigación y consulta de documentos civiles y militares. En su libro …Y Franco salió de Tenerife, que acaba de publicar, relata cómo fueron los 120 días del caudillo en la isla antes del estallido del conflicto, y en especial, la frenética última semana antes de abandonarla para encabezar el levantamiento.*

El autor relata cómo Francisco Franco Bahamonde pisa Tenerife el 13 de marzo de aquel año como comandante militar de Canarias. Mientras la derecha y el estamento militar lo reciben enfervorizados y con honores, la izquierda organiza una huelga general y llena la ciudad de Santa Cruz de pintadas: “Fuera Franco”, “Muera Franco”. El futuro golpista piensa que José Carlos Schwartz, alcalde de Santa Cruz de Tenerife, es el impulsor de ese rechazo, y no mucho después le hará pagar por ello.

“Franco salió de Madrid de una reunión de la conspiración y venía a organizar el golpe”, apunta Rivas. Añade que era el general más prestigioso del Ejército después de haber servido a la represión de la revolución asturiana del 34: “La República le tenía más miedo a la revolución obrera, que ponía en peligro el orden social, que a un levantamiento militar”. Por esa razón se explica que las quejas de una treintena de Ayuntamientos de la isla contra Franco por haber sacado las tropas a las calles el 1 de mayo con el objetivo de probar el funcionamiento y la disciplina de los militares no sean atendidas por el Gobierno de la República. “Ellos no sabían que iba a ser un golpe duro y que al final iba a acabar con ellos, que la ideología los iba a matar. Que iban a ser inexorables y de una crueldad infinita”, afirma.

*Atentados fallidos*
El 13 de julio por la tarde noche, tres integrantes de la Federación Anarquista Ibérica —grupo ideológico anarquista dominante en el sindicato CNT— asaltan la residencia de Franco. El sindicato de domésticas, integrado en esta misma organización, contaba con información directa de la mujer que le lavaba la ropa interior, por lo que conocían que se iba a dormir temprano y que lo hacía con la puerta y las ventanas de la habitación abiertas. Los asaltantes, después de entrar en la sede de Capitanía de la capital tinerfeña a través de un tragaluz de la cantina de soldados, acceden a la residencia privada de Franco. Pero a diferencia de otros días, esta vez la puerta está cerrada por dentro. Al oír ruidos, Franco pide auxilio y los tres escapan por el jardín tiroteados. No descubrieron quiénes habían sido. “Torturaron a un montón de gente, pero sin dar con ellos”, señala el historiador.

Al cabo de tres días, el 16 de madrugada, se produce el segundo intento. En la causa 370, que lleva por nombre _Disparos sobre Capitanía,_se conserva la documentación militar del suceso. Los tres asaltantes se cuelan por detrás del edificio a través de árboles y enredaderas. En la residencia de Franco ya se tenían noticias de que el atentado se podía producir, lo que hizo que hubiera unos 30 guardias advertidos y armados. Tras ver un soldado una sombra bajar por el jardín, comienza la ráfaga de disparos contra los tres individuos, quienes aunque logran huir, son detenidos a los pocos días. Pasan un periodo encarcelados hasta que las fuerzas franquistas los hacen desaparecer para siempre en octubre del 36.

“Aquí se pasa de una situación de paz el 17 de julio, al día siguiente, donde rigen las leyes de la guerra, con una represión militar y ejecuciones en masa”, explica Rivas. La fotografía de portada del libro lo plasma muy gráficamente. El alcalde republicano José Carlos Schwartz y el gobernador civil Manuel Vázquez Moro aparecen en ella flanqueando a Francisco Franco, junto al que desfilan el 14 de abril de 1936 por las calles de Santa Cruz en conmemoración del quinto aniversario de la II República. Pocos meses después del levantamiento, en octubre, el primero acabaría asesinado y desaparecido; el segundo, fusilado después de ser acusado de rebelión en un Consejo de Guerra Sumarísimo.

Mercedes Schwartz, nieta del infortunado alcalde y presidenta de la Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica de la provincia de Santa Cruz de Tenerife, experimenta una sensación de rabia y tristeza al contemplar la instantánea. “Los pobres, ¡quién les iba a decir que este tipo los iba a asesinar!”. Más de 80 años después sigue buscando los restos de su abuelo. La sobrina nieta del exgobernador civil Vázquez Moro es Laura Puga. Profesora de Geografía de la Universidad de Buenos Aires, responde por correo electrónico que aún le sigue dando vueltas en la memoria aquel episodio, y recuerda una frase que su tío escribió a su abuela antes de que lo mataran: “No os aflijáis por mí, que muero en paz con mi conciencia”.

Aparte de los intentos de asesinato contra Franco, Rivas también narra en su obra cómo este desarrolla una intensa vida social en Tenerife (visitas al casino, al campo de golf, a la celebración del Corpus Christi), a la vez que mantiene “magnificas” relaciones con la prensa: “Conocía la importancia de los medios, daba sus ruedas de prensa, departía con los periodistas… Cuidaba mucho su imagen”. Y recalca que no era el “tonto o garrulo que presuntos historiadores han pretendido vendernos. Era frío, despiadado y uno de los mayores asesinos de la historia, aunque como militar, muy competente. Un auténtico triunfador que se hizo con una finca de 500.000 kilómetros cuadrados y 30 millones de súbditos”.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Jun 2019)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Los quemaiglesias se creen valientes, pero nunca van solo.



Claro claro, son los que llevaban a moros, fascistas italianos y nazis para que lucharan por ellos


----------



## fredesvindo (8 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Claro claro, son los que llevaban a moros, fascistas italianos y nazis para que lucharan por ellos



Solo imaginas lo que te cuentan tus jefes.


----------



## fredesvindo (8 Jun 2019)

Zonas sublevada y republicana en agosto y septiembre de 1936.




La *represión en la zona republicana durante la guerra civil Española* fue una sucesión de acciones violentas cometidas en el territorio del bando republicano durante la guerra civil española.12 Dichas acciones, al igual que las originalmente ocurridas durante la revolución bolchevique, eran cometidas por grupos de revolucionarios contra aquellos a los que percibían como sus enemigos de clase. En España, eso incluía tanto a empresarios, industriales, terratenientes y políticos de la derecha como a miembros y bienes de la Iglesia católica, a quien tradicionalmente las fuerzas de izquierda había visto siempre como alineada junto a las clases capitalistas y reaccionarias, y actuando como un factor necesario para la represión psicológica del obrero.2345

El número de religiosos católicos muertos, sin contabilizar los seglares católicos, se ubicaría en torno a los 6000 y 6800.67

El bando sublevado basó casi desde el principio sus razones para sublevarse en la existencia de esta represión, que atribuían al mismo Gobierno de la República, a los partidos que lo formaban y a los sindicatos que lo apoyaban. Pero los hechos más violentos no se iniciaron hasta después del golpe de Estado de julio de 1936 que dio lugar a la guerra.2345 En general, se considera que la represión en zona republicana, calificada globalmente por el bando sublevado como Terror Rojo, es el argumento definitivo de los sublevados para reprimir y privar de derechos a los perdedores de la Guerra Civil.89


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Jun 2019)

*Memoria y martirio de Ramón Acín, el Lorca aragonés*

LUIS MARTÍNEZ
Madrid
Viernes, 3 mayo 2019 - 02:12






suerte) y Ramón García-Bragado, el nieto, le recuerda ahora que luce desde hace una semana en la cartelera _Buñuel en el laberinto de las tortugas_. Y lo hace no tanto emocionado por la memoria o compungido por la herida, que quizá también, como orgulloso de un reconocimiento que a su manera continúa el que ya le rinde desde 2005 la Fundación Ramón y Katia Acín.

Cualquiera que se acerque estos días a ver la película animada de Salvador Simó que recupera la historia de la producción y rodaje del mítico documental de 1933 _Las Hurdes, tierra sin pan_ no tardará en reconocer verdadero tamaño de una injusticia grave: la del silencio. *De repente, un héroe inesperado*. En la sombra de una de las mayores personalidades que ha dado el siglo XX, se encontraba Ramón Acín, *el «aragonés raro» que decía Gómez de la Serna*, como verdadero responsable y hasta inspirador de una película provocadora, violenta, lacerante y mítica. «Creo», comenta el heredero, «que ellos tenían claro que iban sólo a contar lo que pasaba en Las Hurdes. Su intención no era salvar nada». Aunque quizá, cabría añadir, *acabaron por salvarse a sí mismos.* Por la cinta sabemos que Buñuel se encontraba en ese momento de su vida en el que todo se decide. Tras sus triunfos escandalosos de Un perro andaluz y La edad de oro el de Calanda se veía sin dinero, sin mecenas, sin nada. Y en ésas que apareció Acín,*un hombre bueno y, por ello, mártir en un tiempo de malvados.

«Creo que es importante notar», puntualiza el nieto, «que el que se ve en la película es sólo uno de los Acín posibles. En este caso, el productor responsable». En efecto, Acín no cabe en una única definición. Y por ello tal vez su peligrosidad. El llamado Lorca aragonésrecibió el sobrenombre tanto por la coincidencia del evidente martirio como su personalidad siempre en llamas, siempre empeñado en convertir su propia existencia en una obra de arte. Fue pintor, caricaturista, escultor (ahí queda el monumento de las Pajaritas del Parque Miguel Servet de Huesca) y escritor ocasional en periódicos. Pero también, y quizá sobre todo, fue pedagogo, convencido de que la primera condición para un acto artístico es algo tan elemental como una sociedad justa; siempre entregado en, según sus palabras, «hacer de cada vida una obra de arte y de cada arte una vida». Su nieto asiente y corrige: «Le obsesionaba la educación y decía que no entendía cómo siendo como somos tan listos de niños acabemos tan tontos de adultos».

Su biografía le hace nacer el 30 de agosto de 1888 en la totémica Casa de la Ena en Huesca, centro de todas las revoluciones venideras. Repasar su vida es recorrer todos los incendios del siglo XX. Tras intentar ser químico acabaría dibujando. Y lo haría en todas las modalidades posibles. Primero lo hizo en el Diario de Huesca donde firmaba como «Fray Acín» y luego hasta se atrevió a fundar dos revistas: La ira y Floreal. Una duraría dos números y la otra, un año. En los dos casos, el ansia de libertad y el corrosivo ácido aciniano (rémora sin duda de su frustrado pasado químico) lo podía todo. En Madrid, intimó con Ramón Gómez de la Serna, al que cedería el Torreón de Velázquez donde vivió. En París, hizo suyas las vanguardias artísticas siempre desde la íntima comprensión del ser humano. Aborreció el comunismo y abrazó el radical individualismo humanista de cierto anarquismo. Un artículo en el que reclama el indulto para su amigo Juan Bautista Acher Shum, escritor y dibujante condenado a muerte por la dictadura de Primo de Rivera, le llevó a la cárcel, y su participación en la sublevación de Jaca en diciembre de 1930, al exilio. Y entre tanto trajín, se casó con Conchita Monrás, con la que compartió experiencia, deseos y hasta dos hijas: Katia y Sol. Y entre tanto querer, alcanzó a desarrollar una obra difusa y encarnada en su personalidad donde la exaltación de la bondad convive con la solidaridad con el humillado, con el ofendido y con sus íntimas tragedias.*

«Mi padre, que era un hombre de derechas, del régimen», continúa el nieto, «se empeñó en recuperar el cuerpo de su suegro de una fosa común. Le reconocieron por los lápices en el pijama», dice y sigue: «La historia de Europa es una historia de guerras fratricidas. Todo el debate sobre la Memoria Histórica está bien. Me interesa, pero relativamente. *Lo que sí es fundamental es recuperar los restos de los muertos de las cunetas...* Sabemos quién señaló a nuestro abuelo y mi madre, su hija, nunca deseó que se le juzgara. El reconocimiento es ya un castigo para los que le mataron». Y ahí, Ramón García-Bragado, nieto de Ramón Acín, asesinado el 6 de agosto de 1936, lo deja. Contra el silencio.

«Amigo Buñuel», escribió Acín el 19 de enero de 1930 en _El Diario de Huesca_, «tornémonos nidos de gusanos antes que torcer nuestros comenzados caminos; *caminos rectos, sencillos, henchidos de independencia y humanidad*». Pues eso.


----------



## fredesvindo (8 Jun 2019)

Monolito alzado en el cementerio de Paracuellos del Jarama, en honor a las víctimas de las matanzas de Paracuellos enterradas en el mismo.


----------



## Incorrezto (8 Jun 2019)

fredesvindo dijo:


> El bando sublevado basó casi desde el principio sus razones para sublevarse en la existencia de esta represión, que atribuían al mismo Gobierno de la República, a los partidos que lo formaban y a los sindicatos que lo apoyaban. Pero los hechos más violentos no se iniciaron hasta después del golpe de Estado de julio de 1936 que dio lugar a la guerra


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Jun 2019)

*ANDALUCÍAAsí masacró el franquismo en Andalucía: diez hitos históricos que nadie puede negar*
*Andalucía contabiliza al menos 45.566 asesinados que acabaron tirados en 708 fosas comunes
La comunidad andaluza sufrió la represión poliédrica franquista con 50.000 exiliados, unos 100.000 esclavos o el robo y saqueo a unos 60.000 derrotados
La región vivió el mayor crimen de guerra del franquismo, La Desbandá, el ataque a población civil por tierra, mar y aire con apoyo de Hitler y Mussolini
El castigo, diseñado por Queipo, fue 'especial' con las mujeres y los colectivos homosexuales, con el paradigma de Federico García Lorca

Andalucía es la región más castigada por el franquismo. Las cifras: al menos 45.566 ejecutados por los golpistas y tirados en 708 fosas comunes, más de 50.000 refugiados, unos 100.000 trabajadores esclavos, más de 60.000 andaluces expoliados y que sufrieron depuración profesional…*

Son datos comprobados, hitos históricos. Trabajos realizados desde las nueve universidades andaluzas confirman los números. Y desmienten a los _negacionistas_. O los archivos públicos, las bases de datos y las investigaciones de hispanistas como *Paul Preston* o *Ian Gibson.* Aquí están, en diez episodios históricos, las claves de la masacre franquista en Andalucía.


*Genocidio fundacional del franquismo*
Los rebeldes tienen una estrategia clara: la pedagogía del terror. Los fascistas, sabedores del fracaso del golpe de Estado, matan y saquean pueblo a pueblo. La aplicación de la violencia extrema copia las matanzas de las guerras coloniales en el norte de África.

Los "enemigos de España" quedan deshumanizados al estilo de "los moros" en las batallas del Rif. Y el exterminio del rival ideológico es clave por el efecto paralizante, que limita la capacidad de respuesta y frena la resistencia. Es _La justicia de Queipo_, como narra en su libro el historiador *Francisco Espinosa Maestre*.

*Los discursos golpistas como pruebas*


*Emilio Mola*: "Hay que sembrar el terror… Hay que dar la sensación de dominio eliminando sin escrúpulos ni vacilación a todos los que no piensen como nosotros. Nada de cobardías".

*Francisco Franco*: "Salvaré a España del marxismo cueste lo que cueste". Periodista: "¿Significa eso que tendrá que fusilar a media España?". Franco: "He dicho a cualquier precio".

*Juan Yagüe*, el Carnicero de Badajoz: "Por supuesto que los matamos. ¿Qué esperaba usted? ¿Qué iba a llevar 4.000 prisioneros rojos conmigo?".



Las fuerzas republicanas no registran un plan similar. Las matanzas contra derechistas ocurren como episodios de violencia incontrolada y, en ocasiones, como respuesta contra ataques rebeldes. El Gobierno de España nunca promueve el asesinato sistemático de golpistas.

Un dato. La provincia andaluza que estuvo en manos republicanas hasta el final, Almería, fue con una diferencia sensible la que menos muertos registró: 367. Pero la memoria histórica del franquismo tira de _fake news_: "Todos mataron lo mismo". La frase es uno de los lugares comunes del franquismo sociológico. Aseveraciones que sirven para construir falsas equidistancias.





Trabajo arqueológico en la fosa de Monturque (Córdoba). | JUAN MIGUEL BAQUERO
*El terror: las fosas comunes*
Andalucía fue la región más castigada por el genocidio fundacional del franquismo. En 708 fosas comunes hay al menos 45.566 víctimas, según el Mapa de Fosas de la Junta de Andalucía. Con un ejemplo: el Padre de la Patria Andaluza, Blas Infante, sigue tirado en una fosa. La aplicación sistemática del terrorqueda certificada en cada excavación arqueológica, como han contado en los últimos años los anuarios _Las huellas en la tierra_ y _Que fuera mi tierra_.

Los números atestiguan las matanzas golpistas. Y las cifras, comparadas, hablan por sí solas. La dictadura en Argentina sumó en torno a 30.000 muertos en total. Tres provincias andaluzas superan estos dígitos: Granada (11.388 víctimas estimadas), Huelva (10.199) y Sevilla (9.304). Chile acumuló en torno a 3.000 desaparecidos forzados. Málaga casi el doble (5.638), como Córdoba (5.059).

La mayoría de estos asesinatos fueron realizados contra población civil en lugares donde no hubo guerra. Personas que fueron detenidas y secuestradas de forma ilegal, en muchos casos torturadas, y al final ejecutadas sin juicio ni posibilidad de defensa.





Derrotados por el fascismo, abocados al éxodo.
*50.000 refugiados andaluces*
En torno a 50.000 andaluces parten al exiliocomo derrotados en la guerra civil. Es una décima parte del número total en España. Huyen de la represión franquista. Y en muchos casos no regresan jamás.

Un libro, _Los andaluces en el exilio del 39_, radiografía este éxodo masivo. El texto, publicado por el Centro de Estudios Andaluces, está coordinado por el actual director general de Memoria Histórica del Gobierno, *Fernando Martínez*, con la participación de profesoras universitarias como Encarnación Lemus, Inmaculada Cordero o Leandro Álvarez Rey, entre otros.

Las páginas del exilio republicano andaluz atesoran miles de historias anónimas. Más allá de Antonio Machado, Luis Cernuda o Juan Ramón Jiménez. De Diego Martínez Barrio, María Zambrano, Victoria Kent o Manuel Chaves Nogales.

El éxodo desde Andalucía afecta a campesinos, amas de casa, maestras, médicos, políticos, periodistas, sindicalistas… Refugiados con destinos dispares: desde Gibraltar a Argentina y México, de Francia a Rusia. O unos 1.500 andaluces que acaban internados en campos de concentración nazis.

En la odisea de los vencidos caben todos estos retratos sin nombre. También los niños de la guerra empujados a una huida que les lleva a tierras americanas en barcos como el Morelia o el Winnipeg. Y el exilio interior: el abandono, el olvido, el miedo y el silencio que afecta, sobre todo, a las mujeres marcadas como 'rojas'.





Federico García Lorca.
*La represión 'especial' contra mujeres y homosexuales*
Federico García Lorca, asesinado por sus ideas. Por poeta. Y por homosexual. Recibió "dos tiros en el culo por maricón", dijo uno de sus verdugos. Sus huesos siguen tirados en una cuneta. La Junta de Andalucía ha aprobado una nueva búsqueda de la fosadonde yace junto a un maestro republicano y dos banderilleros anarquistas, una intervención arqueológica que amenaza el anuncio de la extrema derecha de derogar la ley de Memoria Histórica.

Lorca es "el desaparecido más llorado del mundo", cuenta *Ian Gibson* en una entrevista exclusiva para eldiario.es Andalucía. El hispanista ha trazado el rastro lorquiano en obras como _El asesinato de García Lorca_. La represión del franquismo contra los disidentes sexuales cruzó la dictadura de cabo a rabo. Es la memoria LGTBi bajo Franco. Como testigo están los muros de la cárcel de Huelva.

La violencia franquista tiene una versión 'especial' contra las mujeres. Un ejemplo: Carmen Luna fue una de las muchas abanderadas del naciente feminismo con el que los golpistas quisieron acabar. Luna fue ejecutada.

El paradigma de la represión está en las fosas, con casos como las niñas violadas y asesinadas en El Aguaucho. O los experimentos que el doctor Antonio Vallejo-Nájera aplicó contra presas republicanas en busca del "gen rojo", en la cárcel de Málaga. Franco impuso un doble castigo a la mujer: de las bases emancipadoras republicanas, al sumisa y devota patriarcal del fascismo. "Para la mujer hay un antes y un después de la II República", asegura la profesora de Historia Contemporánea en la Universidad de Sevilla, Inmaculada Cordero.

*Las matanzas del Virrey de Andalucía*
El exgeneral Gonzalo Queipo de Llano asumió la dirección de los golpistas en el sur del país. Y fruto de la encarnizada labor rebelde queda una tierra sembrada de fosas comunes. La memoria oral de los pueblos andaluces está plagada de episodios de barbarie.

Queipo ordena y anuncia, incluso por radio, una orgía de ejecuciones y violaciones. Para el recuento de represaliados queda el exhaustivo trabajo, pueblo a pueblo, del investigador *José María García Márquez*, como _Las víctimas de la represión militar en la provincia de Sevilla_.

Cabe poca interpretación. Los discursos desde Radio Sevilla del autoproclamado Virrey de Andalucía dan fe del afán genocida: "Nuestros valientes legionarios y regulares han demostrado a los rojos cobardes lo que significa ser hombres de verdad. Y, a la vez, a sus mujeres. Esto es totalmente justificado porque estas comunistas y anarquistas predican el amor libre. Ahora por lo menos sabrán lo que son hombres de verdad y no milicianos maricones. No se van a librar por mucho que berreen y pataleen".





Los buques de guerra Canarias y Cervera, junto a aviones, durante La Desbandá. | ARCHIVO RAFAEL MOLINA


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Jun 2019)

*El mayor crimen de guerra: La Desbandá*
Es el mayor crimen de guerra del franquismo: La Desbandá. Desde el 7 de febrero de 1937 una auténtica desbandada humana suma más de 300.000 refugiados que huyen del avance fascista. Intentan evitar el terrorismo golpista. La única salida posible es el camino de Málaga a Almería. Desde entonces se conocerá como 'la carretera de la muerte'.

La línea de costa va a ser una ratonera donde los rebeldes atacan a población civil por tierra, mar y aire. Para ejecutar el ataque indiscriminado, los franquistas cuentan con apoyo de la Alemania nazi de *Adolf Hitler* y de la Italia fascista de *Benito Mussolini*. Con este episodio arranca el libro _El país de la desmemoria_.

El drama humanitario ocurre antes de Guernica y multiplica las cifras de muertos de cualquier otro ataque similiar en la guerra civil española. Los refugiados encuentran en el camino ayuda de las Brigadas Internacionales y, entre ellos, del médico canadiense Norman Bethune.

*Los aliados nazis y fascistas*
Franco gana la guerra gracias a sus aliados Hitler y Mussolini. Sin su apoyo, el relato histórico pudo ser muy distinto. Y Andalucía es un banco de pruebas del músculo bélico de los nacientes nazismo y fascismo que van a provocar la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Lo cuenta Paul Preston en _El holocausto español_.

La Desbandá es un claro ejemplo. Los bombardeos masivos e indiscriminados tendrán réplica en numerosas poblaciones españolas, como la conocida Guernica o Xátiva y, más tarde, durante el conflicto bélico internacional.

Los golpistas saben que hay dos provincias clave. Sevilla, para facilitar la hegemonía aérea. Y Cádiz, por la conexión marítima que garantiza el desembarco de las tropas africanistas, formadas por legionarios y regulares mercenarios marroquíes que siembran el terror aplicando tácticas de violencia extrema.





Refugiados republicanos. | NORMAN BETHUNE/LA HUELLA SOLIDARIA
*Robo y saqueo a los vencidos*
Unos 60.000 andaluces son esquilmados por los golpistas de Franco. El robo a los vencidos es una práctica habitual que afecta a *12 de cada mil personas en la región*. Una cifra multiplicada a lomos de cada familia. A nivel nacional, la media baja a 9 de cada mil.

Investigadores de las nueve universidades andaluzas participan en un trabajo de cinco años sobre la represión económica durante la guerra civil y la dictadura. La amenaza económica también funciona como una eficaz medida disuasoria en un país azotado por el hambre y la exclusión.

La rutina saqueadora impuesta por los franquistas es un ajuste de cuentas contra quienes consideran "causantes de los males de la patria". A "más culpables", mayor "justificación" tiene el golpe de Estado.

Los fascistas roban al menudeo, desde un reloj a una máquina de coser, y a lo grande, con ejemplos del expolio en la fortuna corrupta del dictador y el gallego Pazo de Meirás de Franco con su réplica en el andaluz Cortijo de Gambogaz de Queipo. Quedan como exponentes los trabajos del periodista Mariano Sánchez Soler, como _Los Franco S.A._, o del historiador Ángel Viñas, caso de _La otra cara del caudillo_.

*Depuración profesional*
Los fascistas españoles ejercen una actividad represora poliédrica. De las matanzas fundacionales del franquismo a la tortura, el encarcelamiento, el robo de bienes o la depuración profesional. La represión "socioeconómica" queda registrada en los archivos de salas judiciales creadas al efecto por el régimen dictatorial.

Caso del Tribunal de Responsabilidades Políticas. Con la expulsión de sus trabajos, o a través de multas, el franquismo elabora un proceso de una "magnitud" extraordinaria que afecta "a todos los que militaron o tuvieron algún cargo de responsabilidad en alguno de los partidos o sindicatos que apoyaron al Frente Popular desde 1934", explica el libro _La represión franquista en Andalucía_, coordinado por *Francisco Cobo Romero* junto a *Miguel Ángel del Arco* o *Javier Rodrigo* y editado por el Centro de Estudios Andaluces.

La inhabilitación para trabajar afecta a todo tipo de personas. Desde obreros industriales a braceros. De las maestras republicanas a periodistas, jueces o los científicos que recoge la web Generaciones de Plata.





Esclavos del franquismo en la construcción del 'canal de los presos'. | RMHSA (CGT)
*Esclavos del franquismo*
La explotación económica de los derrotados lleva a Franco al extremo de emplear, en toda España, a más de 400.000 presos políticos como trabajadores forzados. Solo en Andalucía hay 55 campos de concentracióndonde penan unos 100.000 esclavos del franquismo.

Decenas de empresas públicas y privadas –algunas cotizan en el IBEX 35– usan esta mano de obra gratuita gestionada a través del Patronato de Redención de Penas por el Trabajo.

El máximo exponente a nivel andaluz es el canal de los presos., como retrata el libro homónimo elaborado por investigadores como *Gonzalo Acosta*, *Lola Martínez*, *Ángel del Río* y *José Luis Gutiérrez Molina*. Una faraónica obra de ingeniería hidráulica que aporta la infraestructura necesaria para regar 80.000 hectáreas de tierra, antes de secano. Los terratenientes de la zona son los grandes beneficiados. El propio Queipo utiliza esclavos en Gambogaz.

---
* Esta información está elaborada a partir de investigaciones de catedráticos y profesores de Historia Contemporánea como Encarnación Lemus (Universidad de Huelva), Inmaculada Cordero, Concha Langay Leandro Álvarez Rey (Universidad de Sevilla), Salvador Cruz Artacho (Universidad de Jaén), Encarnación Barranquero(Universidad de Málaga), Fernando Cobo Romero y Miguel Ángel del Arco Blanco(Universidad de Granada) y Fernando Martínez, catedrático de Historia de Contemporánea de la Universidad de Almería y director general de Memoria Histórica del Gobierno de España, entre otros.

También del trabajo de historiadores como Francisco Espinosa Maestre (con libros como _La justicia de Queipo_); los hispanistas Paul Preston (_El holocausto español_) e Ian Gibson (_El asesinato de García Lorca_) o José María García Márquez (_Las víctimas de la represión militar en la provincia de Sevilla_) y José Luis Gutiérrez Molina, Ángel del Río, Gonzalo Acosta Bono y Lola Martínez Macías (_El canal de los presos_).

Y con datos del Mapa de Fosas estatal y andaluz y el trabajo de los equipos arqueológicos de Andalucía. O de bases de datos como Todos (…) los nombres, Generaciones de Plata e Innovation and Human Rights, además del Centro de Estudios Andaluces y el Museo de la Autonomía de Andalucía, la revista Andalucía en la Historia y el archivo audiovisual Mujer y Memoria.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Jun 2019)

*ENTREVISTA | IAN GIBSON"Tener en el Valle de los Caídos al mayor asesino debajo de una cruz es un asco y una vergüenza"*

MEMORIA HISTÓRICA+
*El conocido hispanista publica Aventuras Ibéricas, un recorrido en primera persona por el pasado, presente y futuro de España
"La derecha se niega a asumir que aquí hubo un holocausto en toda regla"
"Creo saber dónde está enterrado Lorca, pero como nadie me pregunta..." *





Ian Gibson durante la entrevista con eldiario.es / Foto: David Conde
Por Vanesa Rodríguez23 abr 2017_19:54_

Ian Gibson (Dublín, 1939) llegó a España persiguiendo gansos y terminó persiguiendo la verdad. Vino para hacer una tesis doctoral sobre las raíces de García Lorca, y acabó investigando, en pleno franquismo, el paradero de su cuerpo y las circunstancias de su asesinato. Llegó un verano, con 18 años, y se quedó para siempre.

El conocido hispanista, biógrafo de Lorca, Dalí y autor de varias obras sobre los años de la Guerra Civil, acaba de publicar _Aventuras ibéricas _(Ediciones B), un compendio de historias sobre la Historia en el que repasa algunas de sus vivencias a lo largo de las seis décadas que lleva en nuestro país.


Enamorado de Lorca, de Machado y del Quijote. Enamorado de la Península y sus gentes. De los boquerones en vinagre. Bromea diciendo que cuando cruzaba la frontera a Francia le entraban unas ganas inmensas de volver porque no le ponían tapa con el vino. A sus 78 años, Gibson habla con pasión, con la misma con la que escribe. Contagia las ganas de querer conocer todo lo que está cerca. Mientras le preguntamos en su casa en Madrid, ciudad en la que reside desde hace años, coge papel y boli para tomar notas. Al contrario de lo que nos pasa a la mayoría de los españoles, él no acostumbra a hablar sin escuchar al de enfrente.

*Con su libro dan unas ganas tremendas de conocer muchas cosas que tenemos cerca y que yo particularmente desconocía.*

Es la idea. La península es fantástica, es cuestión de abrir los ojos y ver lo que hay cerca primero. Me encanta salir, soy ornitólogo, me interesa la botánica, salgo con los prismáticos, con mi cámara y voy en busca de aventuras, como el Quijote. Cada día tengo aventuras. Insisto en el microviaje porque siempre hay algo muy cerca. Entre las cosas muy cercanas esta el Museo Arqueológico Nacional, que es una maravilla. Cada vez que voy, aprendo.

Yo casi siempre iba a ver las salas romanas, ibéricas y celtas, que son las que a mí me fascinaban. Pero allí hay algo para todo el mundo. Luego también hay un museo estupendo en Valencia, en Córdoba, en Sevilla… toda la Península está llena de museos increíbles.

*Es llamativo el momento en el que habla de Richard Ford, que en 1845 publicó una guía sobre España. Hace más de 170 años, describe que es un país que no sabe "amalgamarse", que es "un manojo de pequeñas entidades atadas con una soga de arena". También habla de la corrupción generalizada y de que los españoles están gobernados por "funcionarios ineptos y corruptos". Esto sigue más vigente que nunca.*

Te voy a mostrar la primera edición [Gibson acerca una preciosa copia del libro impresa en 1845]. Yo lo puse al principio como estímulo para que la gente busque la traducción española, que merece la pena. Sus observaciones, muchas de ellas, siguen vigentes. Lo que él ve continúa en bastantes casos igual. Ford adora al pueblo llano español, la falta de esnobismo, la naturalidad de la gente, pero tiene una pésima idea de sus líderes.





Ian Gibson durante la entrevista con eldiario.es / Foto: David Conde


*¿Cómo era esa España que se encontró al llegar por primera vez en 1957, a la que vino porque un ornitólogo le dijo que en Doñana había ánsares?*

Para mí, los ánsares eran, y siguen siendo, aves mágicas. Yo creía que no iban tan al sur, pero un ornitólogo inglés me dijo que había 80.000 ánsares en Doñana, apenas me lo creía. Y un día tuve que verlo.

Cruzar la frontera fue una sorpresa. Primero por el impacto del paisaje. Recuerdo la parada en el tren en Pancorbo después de las montañas del norte, que eran más o menos familiares, todo verde, y luego aquellos riscos, el desfiladero. Y después, la meseta. Fue para mí un shock. Una llanura de las dimensiones de Castilla bajo un sol de agosto, esa inmensidad.

En Madrid, yo no sabía nada de la dictadura, de la Guerra Civil, de los grises. Cuando la gente tocaba el tema de la guerra con un extranjero se notaba la inquietud. Cuando me volví la primera vez ya sabía lo que era una dictadura: mucho miedo. Eso de que "las paredes oían".

*A día de hoy ese miedo a hablar, a recordar, persiste a veces entre los más mayores. ¿Por qué cree que sigue pasando esto?*

El miedo es el miedo, cala a un nivel profundísimo. El miedo instalado, miedo feroz a la represión. Ellos [los supervivientes] vieron cosas horribles, el hambre, el miedo a la tortura… Y el recuerdo de tantos muertos. Todo eso sigue influyendo. Ahora son los nietos quienes quieren saber.

*¿Es en parte por cómo se trató el tema en la Transición?*

Claro. Aquí la derecha se niega a asumir el holocausto. Aquí hubo un holocausto en toda regla. Una política de hacer desaparecer a la gente sin dejar huella. Tenemos la ley de Amnistía del año 77, que es preconstitucional. Dicen que no hay nada más que decir. Al final se deshicieron de Baltasar Garzón y hay una impunidad total. Es una vergüenza. 

*Diez años después de su aprobación, la Ley de Memoria Histórica se sigue incumpliendo y está sin presupuesto. El argumento defendido mil y una veces por el PP es que no hay que "reabrir heridas".*

Esta actitud es un espanto, una vil calumnia. Es torpe y además es una mentira terrible, no es verdad. Nadie está deseando reabrir heridas, las heridas no se han cerrado. Ellos están esperando que se mueran todos, los abuelos y las abuelas que no han podido localizar los restos de sus seres queridos y quieren olvido. La derecha quiere olvidar. Esto es un error fatal, con más de 100.000 fusilados en cunetas.

¿Cómo va a ser una cuestión de reabrir heridas, cuando ellos desenterraron a los suyos a lo largo de 40 años y les dieron decente entierro? Y no permitirlo a los otros, ¿esto es reabrir heridas? Lo dicen una y otra vez. Y han dicho cosas peores. Rafael Hernando ha dicho que buscan al abuelo cuando alguien les paga una subvención. Esto es para que [Hernando] se vaya para siempre de la política, pero como nadie dimite y nadie le llama la atención...

Recuerdo lo que dijo Mayor Oreja, lo tengo aquí conmigo [acerca un recorte de prensa en el que tiene destacada una frase] "bajo el franquismo muchos vivieron con extremada placidez". Esto dicho por un ministro del PP. La extremada placidez para muchos, claro, para los capitalistas, para los que destrozaban el litoral. "Extremada placidez". Hay que ser un cínico para decir eso con la gente que había en las cárceles, con los miles de homosexuales maltratados, con la ley de vagos y maleantes. Yo a él no le daría la mano. Hay que ser un cínico de la hostia para decir esto.



> La derecha está esperando que se mueran todos, los abuelos y las abuelas que no han podido localizar los restos de sus seres queridos y quieren olvido




*¿Por qué otros países como Alemania, Chile o Portugal, sí han logrado hacer memoria y en España, tantos años después, seguimos igual?*

El PSOE, cuando tuvo una mayoría abrumadora después de Tejero, pudo haber hecho el trabajo y no lo hizo. Eso sí que fue un terrible error y tal vez cobardía del PSOE, pensando que no era el momento. Oye, cuando a ti el pueblo te ha dado la mayoría es vuestra obligación limpiar el país de símbolos fascistas, aunque no se hubiera empezado con el problema de las cunetas, que también deberían de haberlo hecho, pero por lo menos quita estos nombres de calles, este busto de Franco, este caballo… No lo hicieron y estamos todavía con el tema, tantos años después.

Yo lo veo vergonzoso, e incluso digo la palabra 'cobardía'. Alfonso Guerra me llevaría la contraria, que claro, que no fue posible en aquel momento. Bueno, pues lo siento. A los matones hay que hacerles frente y cuando tú tienes la mayoría que tienes de votos es tu obligación hacerlo.

*Y luego más tarde cuando el PSOE tuvo en sus manos la redacción de la Ley de Memoria Histórica hubo parte de la izquierda que no quedó contenta con esa ley...*

Por supuesto.

*Ese sector pensó que había habido muchas cesiones, como la equiparación de las víctimas o que no se anularan los juicios.*

Es una ley débil. Algo es algo, pero había que hacer mucho más. Anular las sentencias del franquismo que eran absolutamente ilegales y darle dignidad al asunto a nivel estatal y no dejarlo en manos de asociaciones para la memoria sin las debidas garantías. Creo que aquí también hubo falta de valentía, y esto es muy decepcionante.

Yo siempre cito el caso de Málaga, donde el alcalde del PP, Francisco de la Torre, no se opuso a las exhumaciones que se han hecho. Con solo no oponerse, esto se resuelve, y se podría resolver de la noche a la mañana sin odio y sin sed de venganza. Y sería la gran reconciliación. Pero no lo quieren ver así, porque no aceptan el horror del régimen franquista. Y tienen a Franco allí, todavía en el Valle de los Caídos, debajo de una cruz cristiana.








*Hay algunas iniciativas ahora en torno al Valle de los Caídos, una proposición no de ley del PSOE para sacar a Franco de allí o la sentencia que autorizaba las primeras exhumaciones. ¿Qué haría usted con el Valle de los Caídos?*

El Valle de los Caídos es una vergüenza. Tener al mayor asesino debajo de una cruz, tener la cruz de Cristo más alta de Europa, al lado del fundador del fascismo español, allí cada mañana con flores frescas que pagamos todos. Es un asco. Es una vergüenza.

Primero, hay que sacar de allí a Franco y a José Antonio Primo de Rivera y devolver los restos de esos señores a sus familiares. Un Gobierno podría tomar esta decisión. Lo grande, como decía Manuel Vicent en su columna del otro día de _El País_, sería que la derecha se encargara de esto y no los otros, los "rojos". Que una derecha civilizada se encargara de hacer esto, pero no la tenemos todavía.

Yo tengo esperanza. Con el hundimiento del bipartidismo, el PP tiene que pactar. El PP con mayoría absoluta jamás hará nada en ese sentido, lo dejará para que se hunda la cruz, dicen que hay posibilidades de que se hunda… Pero yo espero que un nuevo gobierno de izquierdas de una vez tome decisiones. Y el inicio es llevarse a Franco y Primo de Rivera.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Jun 2019)

*¿Y con el resto? ¿Hay que dejarlo o convertirlo en otra cosa?*

Allí están los restos de muchos seres humanos, no se puede poner una bomba y hacerlo saltar por los aires. Yo no sé que sería lo mejor... Yo sí sé que desmantelaría la cruz porque esa cruz no es la cruz de Jesucristo, es un insulto al mensaje de amor fraternal de Jesucristo. Y hay que convertirlo en un lugar para la memoria.

*Uno de los capítulos del libro está dedicado a Lorca. Cuenta cómo usted llegó en un primer momento a hacer una tesis doctoral sobre las raíces lorquianas, sobre la Vega, pero la vida le llevó por otros derroteros.*

Yo estaba ya enamorado de la obra lorquiana y enamorado del hombre. Pero no fui a Granada con la idea de hacer lo que hice. Pasé muchos meses trabajando en la tesis, pero a la vez mucha gente que iba cogiendo confianza me hablaba de sus experiencias en Granada durante la guerra. Esto fue en el año 65, a Franco le quedaban todavía 10 años en el poder. Tomé la decisión, subrepticiamente, de empezar una investigación sobre las circunstancias del asesinato del poeta. Fue el inicio de mi carrera como escritor, el inicio de todo. Sigo fascinado con Lorca.

*Y tantos años después, tantas obras después, tantos intentos después de encontrar el cuerpo del poeta sigue sin localizarse.*

Han sido intentos fallidos con errores en la investigación previa. Yo sigo pensando que sus restos están muy cerca de donde buscaron la primera vez, pero debieron haber ampliado el espacio de búsqueda en el parque de Alfacar, dedicado a su memoria.

Manuel Castilla, que sigo pensando que fue el enterrador de Lorca, me mostró en su día el sitio exacto, al lado de un olivo. Años después, cuando hacían el parque, aparecieron restos justamente al lado de ese olivo y no se investigó.

En aquel momento [2009], Ernesto Antonio Molina Linares, segundo presidente de la Diputación Provincial de Granada por el PSOE, dijo que cuando vallaron el recinto encontraron restos que estorbaban, que los pusieron en un saco y los enterraron en otro lugar para que se pudieran recuperar más adelante. Esto nunca se ha investigado, y yo creo que hay que seguir buscando dentro del mismo recinto, con un georadar, que el lugar tampoco es tan grande.





Ian Gibson durante la entrevista con eldiario.es / Foto: David Conde


*¿Tiene algún dato más sobre la muerte de Lorca o sobre dónde está enterrado que todavía no ha contado?*

Yo creo saber dónde está dentro del recinto. No te lo puedo decir porque esto implicaría a más gente y estamos esperando el momento. Pero yo sigo pensando, según las declaraciones de Ernesto Linares, que los restos están dentro del recinto y creo saber dónde. Pero como nadie me pregunta…



> Yo creo saber dónde está Lorca, pero como nadie me pregunta...



*¿Y si ahora alguien se lo propusiera daría esa información?*

Desde luego que sí. Luego la derecha, cuando no se encontró nada, decía ‘¡pobre Gibson, que solo quería salir en la foto con la cabeza de Lorca!', como Hamlet con el cráneo de Yorick . Eso es una vileza. Yo no podría aguantar la vista de los restos de Lorca. Pero quiero saber dónde esta, cómo murió.

*¿Por qué es tan importante para usted?*

Porque hay mil teorías, la familia no quiere saber nada, lo cual es un enigma. Les da igual. Federico es uno más. Hay mil versiones de dónde está y creo que la gente quiere saber dónde están los restos del poeta español más famoso de todos los tiempos, que sigue siendo leído y sus obras expuestas cada día en algún sitio del mundo. Es normal que queramos saber dónde está. ¡Es un desaparecido nuestro! Yo lo siento como un desaparecido mío, ¿comprendes? Como si fuera de mi familia, o mi abuelo, o mi hermano.

Estoy convencido de que no fue fusilado 'limpiamente'. Creo que probablemente lo torturaron, y por todo el hecho de ser gay y rojo no se iban a contentar con pegarle un tiro en la nuca. Yo creo que hubo tortura y eso se sabría si viéramos los restos.

*¿Hay también desmemoria cultural?*

Hay mucha desmemoria, es el tema de siempre. Siento insistir, pero si este país tuviera una derecha culta, tipo británica, otro gallo cantaría. Hay una incultura radical, el país es muy inculto todavía en comparación con lo que podría ser. 

La derecha maltrata a la cultura, a los creadores y a los jubilados como yo, que no nos deja de ganar más de 9.000 euros con nuestro trabajo cuando estamos en la cumbre de nuestra creatividad. Esto solo lo hace una derecha malévola, y además con un presidente que para "desgracia suya no ve películas españolas porque lee novelas". ¡Hombre, por favor! Es tan patético que me produce vergüenza ajena. 

*En la presentación de su libro en Madrid estuvo acompañado de Pedro Sánchez, ¿por qué esta elección?*

[Ríe] Porque le sigo, yo siempre he votado al PSOE, aunque no soy militante ni he tenido jamás el carné de ningún partido. Me gustan sus modales, su talante. Veo a los candidatos y es mi candidato. Nos vimos en una manifestación, me dijo que había leído varios libros míos y creo que lo dijo sinceramente. Y pensé que quería una presentación que conmoviera, que interesara, y que sería fantástico contar con él.

Podía contar con Antonio Martín Pallín [magistrado que también le acompañó en la presentación] porque le conozco desde hace años, y pensé que sería fantástico que Pedro presentara el libro porque despertaría mucho interés y que sería una provocación, yo soy muy provocador. Y como soy sanchista, seguidor de su campaña, pues le invité y él dijo que sí.





Ian Gibson y Pedro Sánchez durante la presentación de 'Aventuras ibéricas' EFE


*No cree que puede tener algo de culpa en la situación de división que se vive en el partido.*

¿Él? Yo le veo como el único de ellos capaz de representar a España en Bruselas, es un hombre con idiomas, sofisticado, dialogante, que escucha al otro. El PSOE tiene que evolucionar, nunca más va a tener mayoría absoluta. Yo creo que Pedro es capaz de hablar con Podemos, y capaz de hablar con otros y eso es imprescindible. En el fondo lo que yo quiero es una coalición progresista y que parte del PSOE se abra a Podemos, son cinco millones de votantes, no todos son como Pablo Iglesias, que no me gustan sus modales en la Cámara, pero hay otro sector más comedido, y tiene que haber una unión, no rechazarlo de entrada.

*No perdona a Pablo Iglesias que no apoyara el Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez.*

Sí, no sé si tengo razón porque no soy politólogo. Pero me gustó la idea del gobierno con Ciudadanos y con Podemos, pero no fue posible porque Iglesias ya pensaba en el sorpasso nombrando ministros, en plan ególatra, y fue una decepción para mí porque creo que hubiera sido posible formar un gobierno de coalición y estaríamos legislando ya. Me cuesta trabajo perdonarle.

*De todos los personajes con los que ha hablado en sus aventuras ibéricas, en trenes, cafés, en entrevistas, cuál fue el testimonio que le resultó más valioso, más útil o que le ha marcado por algún motivo.*

No sé… he hablado con miles y miles de personas. En España, en mis investigaciones aquí, Ernesto Giménez Caballero, por ejemplo, aunque te parezca extraño. Cuando hice mi libro sobre José Antonio Primo de Rivera, hablando con él, el mayor teórico del fascismo de España, aprendí muchísimo. Recuerdo una de sus conversaciones… Fíjate, no me esperaba tu pregunta, pero ahora que lo pienso tal vez fue la persona que más me hizo comprender los orígenes del fascismo español.

*Y con quién le gustaría, incluso viajando en el tiempo, haber podido tomarse una caña, con tapa, claro.*

Con Indalecio Prieto.

*¿Antes que con Lorca, incluso?*

Lorca a lo mejor me consideraría un entrometido que ha hurgado demasiado en su vida privada. De vez en cuando me visita en sueños y en ellos hemos hablado un poco. Pero creo que Prieto sería el elegido.

Le preguntaría por cómo vivió aquel momento, en 1936, cuando el PSOE está dividido entre los prietistas y los caballeristas y no le dejan asumir la presidencia del Gobierno. Él sabía más que nadie lo que se tramaba. Y si él hubiera sido presidente del Gobierno, podría haber abortado la sublevación porque sabía del peligro de Franco. De modo que sí, me ratifico, elegiría a Prieto.

*Cómo cree, con un adjetivo, que pasará a la Historia Mariano Rajoy.*

Insulso.

*Pedro Sánchez.*

Muy prometedor.

*Susana Díaz.*

[Duda] Demasiado enfática.

*Pablo Iglesias.*

Perdedor [pausa] de una gran oportunidad

*El juez Baltasar Garzón.*

La víctima máxima.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Jun 2019)

*MASACRE en Almonte (Huelva), los rocieros franquistas ASESINARON a un centenar de REPUBLICANOS en 1936*




La película “Rocío” continua censurada por el Tribunal Supremo desde 1984, su director, Fernando Ruiz Vergara, fue condenado a cárcel, fuerte multa e indemnización. El Tribunal, que nunca negó la veracidad de los hechos, censuró los fotogramas donde se responsabiliza a José María Reales Carrasco, terrateniente, bodeguero, fundador de la Hermandad de la Virgen del Rocío, del asesinato de 100 Republicanos almonteños, muchos de ellas siguen hoy desaparecidos en fosas comunes. Según el juez Luis Vivas Marzal, “es indispensable inhumar y olvidar…las generaciones posteriores convivan pacífica, armónica y conciliadamente…no avivar los rescoldos, no despertar rencores, odios y resentimientos adormecidos por el paso del tiempo..”.
La película había tenido excelentes críticas de políticos, escritores y poetas andaluces como Alfonso Guerra, Fernando Quiñones, José Caballero Bonald, Ian Gibson, Pilar Miró, Luis G. Berlanga, José Hierro o Antonio Gala. “Vergara fue la primera víctima de la impunidad del franquismo, amparada por la transición y el aparato judicial”, sostiene el historiador _Francisco Espinosa_ en su libro *Contra la República. Los sucesos de Almonte de 1932*. Según José Luis Tirado, director de ‘El Caso Rocío. La historia de una película secuestrada por la Transición’: “La falsa Transición más que un periodo histórico significa una estrategia para que los poderes tácitos del Franquismo sigan durante el nuevo régimen”. La película escandalizó cuando denunció el centenar de víctimas tras el golpe militar de 1936: “En Almonte mataron a Frasquita La Charamusca, Diego Cepeda Aragón Azuquita,..un total de 100 personas, 99 hombres y una mujer”. A determinados sectores de la derecha de Almonte les afectó la conexión que establece la película entre los fusilamientos del 36, el ejercicio del poder y la romería de El Rocío.
El Gobierno de la Segunda República acordó desterrar símbolos religiosos de los espacios públicos, aplicando el artículo 27 de la Constitución Republicana que definía la laicidad del Estado. En 1932 las derechas manipularon los sentimientos de los almonteños, y alentaron una algarada contra la decisión del ayuntamiento de retirar las imágenes de la Virgen del Rocío y del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús del salón de plenos del ayuntamiento. Los exaltados agraviaron a los concejales y al alcalde Francisco Villarán, frente al ayuntamiento el párroco invitó a asistir al Santo Rosario en desagravio de los hechos, agredieron al concejal Francisco Acevedo Salguero y al guardia municipal José Larios Ramírez. Se abrieron las bodegas de algunos de los señores del pueblo para repartir vino a las gentes, el gobernador civil de Huelva obligó a poner los cuadros retirados. El germen de estos episodios fue económico y político, y no religioso. Sin embargo las elecciones municipales de 1936 volvieron a dar el triunfo a los Republicanos y socialistas en Almonte.
La derecha nunca admitió la pérdida del poder político que sobrevino con la proclamación de la República. Era un sistema político en el que varias familias se alternaban en el poder desde hacía más de medio siglo. No podía desaparecer. Las élites locales y provinciales no soportaban ver a sus enemigos de clase (a simples obreros en muchas ocasiones) ocupando espacios políticos que siempre habían sido suyos y que consideraban parte de la herencia familiar. Y si grave fue la pérdida del poder político mucho peor fue cuando la amenaza pasó al terreno económico. Es aquí, aunque se disfrazara de afrenta a la Virgen, donde hay que buscar la clave de los sucesos de Almonte.
Detrás de este suceso subyace un problema agrario y de distribución de los montes de propios y las tierras del municipio. Hasta un 83% del término municipal de Almonte quedó en manos privadas a partir de las desamortizaciones del siglo XIX, perdiendo la población una inmensa cantidad de recursos públicos que utilizaba tradicionalmente para sobrevivir. La República animó a los municipios desde su implantación a una revisión del catastro para establecer qué terrenos pertenecientes al pueblo habían pasado a manos privadas, descubriendo tras estudios pormenorizados que había extensas apropiaciones ilegítimas que debían volver a propiedad municipal. En 1931 los ayuntamientos republicano-socialistas enviaron al Gobierno relaciones de las propiedades que les pertenecieron y listados de sus actuales propietarios en base a los archivos municipales, los registros de propiedad y los testimonios orales. Los selectos propietarios que habían acaparado inmensas cantidades de terreno ilegítimamente no estaban dispuestos a permitir el derrotero que tomaba la cuestión agraria. Ésta y no la decisión de quitar los azulejos del salón de plenos fue la causa de los “sucesos de Almonte”, un verdadero motín de carácter político, que tuvo lugar en el momento clave en que se discutía la Ley de Reforma Agraria.
La derecha terrateniente e integrista de Almonte instrumentalizó la devoción popular rociera para someter y humillar a las autoridades republicanas que aplicaron la legislación laica emanada de la Constitución republicana. Los amotinados se apoderaron de los atributos de mando de la autoridad civil y los entregaron a la Guardia Civil, cuerpo de carácter militar creado precisamente al mismo tiempo que se iniciaban las desamortizaciones, y que constituyó la verdadera salvaguarda del inmenso trasvase de propiedad realizado (el 20 % del territorio nacional). Fue la Guardia Civil quien llamó a Reales para que “pacificara” la situación, imponiendo de nuevo el crucifijo en las escuelas. Propiedad y religión, como siempre, unidas.
El 25 de julio de 1936 Almonte fue tomada por la columna Ramón de Carranza. Los falangistas esperaron en la carretera de *Hinojos* la llegada de los golpistas, que no encontraron ningún tipo de resistencia. Los 25 mineros que llegaron de Rociana a socorrer al pueblo fueron detenidos inmediatamente por las tropas sublevadas. Más de *100 personas* fueron fusiladas, muchas de ellas en la zona conocida como Rompecoches, en aplicación del Bando de Guerra, permaneciendo aún la mayoría en fosas comunes sin identificar ni dignificar en el viejo cementerio, donde en una primera fosa yacen fusilados procedentes de Hinojos, Huelva, La Palma, Bonares y Bollullos, en una clara estrategia de desarraigo de las víctimas de sus pueblos de origen. Los años de posguerra en Almonte fueron estremecedores, la precipitación del trabajo para los niños huérfanos, las coacciones de Falange, las burlas de los soldados a vecinos que vivían en silencio la tragedia de un ser querido asesinado. Doñana pasó a ser de nuevo lo que había sido antes del 14 de abril de 1931, un lugar de recreo para las clases ociosas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Jun 2019)

*Herederos de asesinos. Terror nazi en España*
09/12/2018 Maria Toca






_«A diferencia de Alemania o Italia, la España de Franco no sufrió un proceso de desnazificación. Al contrario, a partir de 1945, *Franco, que nunca se arrepintió de sus vínculos con Hitler y Mussolini, permitió que España se convirtiera en refugio de muchos nazis* que huían de los Aliados»._
*Paul Preston
*

Nos repiten a las que nos preocupa la *Memoria Histórica* que andamos removiendo viejas historias sin más sentido que el rencor. Nos lo reprochan quienes mantienen mausoleos, tumbas con honores, palcos y losas bajo el altar mayor a criminales que masacraron pueblos y urnas sin piedad. Nos lo reprochan quienes tienen en los labios la palabra guerra y ganadores de continuo. Con majestuosos y horteras catafalcos, esculturas, monolitos que avergüenzan a quienes lo contemplamos y llenan de estupor al turista ajeno que no entiende como en *España* se festeja tanto las ideologías derrotadas en la *II Guerra Mundial*. Y se explica rápido: *aquí ganaron los perdedores*. Hoy nos asusta el renacimiento de los cachorros del _fascio_ patrio y la desvergüenza con que manifiestan un ideario caduco y asesino.




El problema es que no resurgen porque jamás se fueron. *Cual nido de águila cómodo los criminales más recalcitrantes fueron adoptados por los triunfantes de la Guerra Civil* hermanados ideológicamente. Se asentaron en nuestro territorio bajo el manto protector de *Franco*y sus compinches que vieron con simpatía el advenimiento de los más crueles asesinos que recuerda el mundo. Aquí vivieron, crearon sus empresas, prosperaron y casi todos murieron tranquilos después de alimentar y organizar los terrorismos negros que asolaron *Europa* y las democracias occidentales. Siguen enterrados en nuestro suelo, reciben flores, porque esa memoria no es rencor ni cuesta dinero, según nos dicen. Solo es gravosa la memoria de los perdedores. Les traigo a unos cuantos de los monstruos que han vivido entre nosotras para que entendamos bien el porqué de esta *España* fascista que sigue perviviendo al cabo de tanto tiempo.





Los antecedentes son claros. Los apoyos que recibieron las tropas franquistas en la guerra son amplios y onerosos. *Hitler*decidió apoyar a *Franco* por la situación estratégica de nuestro país en sus ansias colonialistas. Somos la puerta del *Atlántico* y de *África; * ser amigo del gobierno triunfante le suponía al *Fürer* abrir esa puerta a sus ansias expansionistas. El apoyo logístico, las armas, la *Legión Cóndor* que entrenó a sus hombres y aviones (_stukas_) en el bombardeo indiscriminado de población civil (*Guernica, Santander, Barcelona, Madrid, Málaga*…) fueron puntos en el mapa estratégico del genocida nazi. Nunca sabremos si la guerra la hubieran ganado los que recibieron tanto apoyo de no haber sido así, queda dentro de la ciencia ficción pero seguro que el resultado hubiera sido más costoso para *Franco* y sus tropas.

Acabada la guerra española comienza en *Septiembre*la mundial con la invasión de *Polonia, Franco* tiene que devolver los favores. No había dinero para ello, por tanto se decide pagar en especie. *Franco* envía trabajadores en régimen de esclavitud a las empresas alemanas, *Mercedes, Voslkswagen, Hugo Boss* creandose la *Red SOFINDUS* (sociedad financiera e industrial). Le regala al amigo nazi con generosidad altruista el wolframio gallego que era imprescindible para la construcción de tanques y abre las puertas de nuestro país al espionaje alemán. Las grandes ciudades se convierten en nidos de espías donde nada es lo que parece. *José Manuel García Bautista*, ha escrito un libro sobre el espionaje en *Sevilla *(_Nazis en Sevilla_) , explica con datos irrefutables el sabotaje de navíos mercantes o de guerra, o como se introducían explosivos hasta *África*desde nuestras costas. Y todo a favor del padrino nazi. *La División Azul* se crea en ese momento, siendo conocido de parte de quien luchó. También es sabido que el hijo de un antiguo cónsul alemán en *Sevilla, Adolf Clauss*, era la cabeza pensante del espionaje en el *Sur de España*. Fue miembro activo de *Abuehr* (inteligencia alemana) y desencadenó la *Operación Mincemeat* que fotografió documentos de alto secreto para ser enviados a *Berlín*.





Al acabar la guerra, los jerarcas nazis que no son apresados y juzgados en *Nüremberg*corren como ratas (se llamó así: *ruta de las ratas*) hacia fronteras seguras. Nuestro país era el más cómodo en ese sentido y hasta aquí llegaron muchos, para quedarse algunos o para huir a *Latinoámerica*a fin medrar al amparo de gobiernos amigos. *Perón*acogió a lo más granado del nazismo, los amparó y aprovechó mucho su capital y su inteligencia, también *Bolivia* donde luego devolvieron el favor patrocinando la dictadura de * Banzer.*
Poco después comienza la guerra fría, los enemigos de ayer se convierten en amigos y al revés. *Franco*recibe con honor y vítores a *Eisehower* en *1959 *en*Madrid * y muchos de los nazis más sanguinarios colaboran en el nuevo orden mundial patrocinado por la *CIA*. En ese decorado vamos recibiendo a los asesinos más crueles que ha dado la historia reciente y *España* se convierte en el nido del nazismo.





Se dice que *fueron 107 jerarcas genocidas nazis los que llegaron a nuestro país*. Pero debieron ser muchos más. Traigo los más importantes.
*Franz Liesan*: residía en el *52 de la calle Alcalá*, adquiría animales en nuestro país durante la guerra para la experimentación alemana.





*Aribert Heim*: Oficial médico en *Mauthaussen*, sádico hasta el punto de ser denominado el _Carnicero de Mathaussen y Doctor Muerte._ Los españoles le apodaron, _El Banderillero_, por su afán de inyectar hormonas de animales, benceno, combustible a humanos… Famoso por sus experimentos abriendo en canal a gemelos, sacando los órganos y cronometrando el tiempo de agonía. Vivió tranquilo en *Denia* hasta su muerte.
Nazis exiliados en España, buscando al Doctor Muerte
*Anton Galler*: también residió en *Denia*. Se le acusa de provocar la matanza de un pueblo italiano, *Santa Ana*, donde asesinó a más de 400 mujeres y niños. Murió tranquilo en su cama española.
*Otto Remer*: jefe de seguridad de *Hitler*, teniente general de las _Waffen SS_. Residió hasta su tranquila muerte en *Marbella* en 1997. 84 años tenía el angelito cuando una tranquila muerte vino a buscarle.
*




Otto Skorzeny*: llamado _Cara Cortada,_ uno de los protagonistas del libro de *Almudena* *Grandes ,Los pacientes del Doctor García*. Coronel de las *Waffen* *SS*. Murió en *Madrid*, después de vivir y conspirar durante toda su existencia y crear *ODESSA*que fue una organización encargada de sacar de *Alemania *a los perseguidos nazis, para darles la seguridad de un acomodo en *América* y buscar los documentos que les consiguieran tranquilidad e impunidad lejos de los cazadores de nazis.. Hizo negocios hasta enriquecerse cosa que propició el régimen franquista y su vida se desarrolló entre el _glamour_ de un fascismo de opereta que tanto gustaba a la sociedad de entonces.
*Wolfang Jugler*: pertenecía al séquito cercano de *Hitler*. Vivió feliz en la *Costa del Sol hasta su tranquila muerte. Nadie le molestó, también se hizo rico*.
*Frederik Jensen*: condecorado con honores por *Hitler*. Se le acusa de la muerte de miles de judíos. También vivió y murió en la *Costa del Sol en 2011, *como los anteriores, al dulce y protector amparo del dictador y sus amigos y sucesores


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Jun 2019)

*Hanke Pattist*:España, nido de naziseste subió al norte, en concreto a *Rivadesella*. Culpable de la detención y muerte de cientos de judíos, se integró feliz en el pueblo escanciando sidra como un nativo asturiano de toda la vida.

*León Degrelle*: quizá el más notorio de los nazis refugiados en nuestro país. Perteneció a la sanguinaria *Legión Valonia belga*, *Waffen SS,* fue condenado a muerte en su país del que huyó. *Franco*le acogió bajo su manto, le nacionalizó español y jamás fue extraditado. *Hitler* decía de él, que era el hijo que nunca tuvo. Escogió *Sevilla* para vivir, se integró totalmente, los vecinos le llamaban don _Juan el de la Calima_, por el palacete donde vivió. Se hizo constructor y el régimen le favoreció con contratas millonarias. Murió rico en su cama ,con altas influencias en el poder, con *87 años, en Málaga*. Sus cenizas se tiraron en la antigua residencia del *Fürer, Berchtesgaden (Nido del Águila) *Fue protector e impulsor de innumerables fascistas y grupos terroristas que aún colean.







Dedicamos capítulo aparte a los *Ustachas * refugiados protegidos por el régimen. Este grupo era formado por los croatas católicos que lucharon a favor de *Alemania* en la guerra. Fue tal su sadismo, su terrible crueldad, que los mismos nazis se horrorizaban ante las acciones de estos «_patriotas_«. Aunque nos parezca imposible, los nazis llamaban monstruos e intentaban evitarlos debido a su sadismo, imaginen el calibre moral de los angelitos. Su jefe máximo, *Ante* *Pavlevic,* mostraba autoritarismo con su gente mientras lamía las botas de cualquier nazi que se encontrara a su paso. El propio *Hitler* le despreciaba por el servilismo que mostraba hacia *Alemania*. En el campo croata de *Jasenovaç* , se cometieron los más atroces crímenes. Se degollaba a los presos; eran decapitados con serruchos, incluso patentaron un arma blanca que se llamó _srbosjec _(corta serbios).




No tenían piedad ni con viejos, niños, mujeres…al contrario su sadismo se alegraba con el dolor de cualquiera, gozando con el espectáculo de las muertes violentas. La complicidad de la iglesia croata con las criaturitas _ustachas_ fue alta. El arzobispo de *Zagreb* los amparó entonando con frecuencia _Te Deums_ por el triunfo del nacionalismo _ustacha_. Luego fue beatificado por el *Vaticano* y ahí sigue, beato y fiel. No le recen ustedes mucho no sea que vuelva con poder.






La letalidad de los croatas derrotados era tan alta que llegaron a lanzar sus ataques en el corazón mismo las potencias occidentales. Atacaron las embajadas y consulados yugoslavos en *Bad Goldberg, Munich, Frankfurt, Berlín, Goteborg en Alemania* y realizaron operaciones similares en *Nueva York, Melbourne*, en las ciudades suecas de *Gotemburgo y Estocolmo*. En esta última, cinco terroristas liderados por el _ustasha_ *Andelko Brajkovic* fueron capturados tras asesinar al embajador *Vladimir Rolovic el 7 de enero de 1971*. Al año siguiente, otra célula secuestro un vuelo de la empresa sueca *SAS *y obtuvo su liberación del grupo de *Brajkovic* tras desviar el vuelo a España. Los secuestradores del vuelo sueco lograron escapar gracias a un salvoconducto negociado con el gobierno español.

*Ante Pavelic,* tal como hemos dicho, el caudillo_ustacha, _vivió en *Argentina* protegido por *Perón*, también residió en *España* desde donde se pasó la vida conspirando y dirigiendo a los grupos terroristas citados contra el estado yugoslavo . Huyó de *Croacia*en 1946 dirigiéndose a *Roma *con pasaporte español, le acogieron en *Argentina* siendo detenido allí. Más tarde se trasladó a *Madrid*. *Franco* le acogió con cariño fraterno. Murió en un hospital alemán de *Madrid en 1959*. Está enterrado en el cementerio de *San Isidro* y recibe honores casi a diario de sus amigos _ustachas_.






*Vjekoslav Luburic*: jefe de la guardia personal de *Pavelic*. Los nazis le criticaban por su crueldad y le consideraban enfermo ¡! Vivió en*Carcaixent* dirigiendo y conspirando sin cesar. Reclutó para la causa _ustacha_ a muchos terroristas que volaron comisarías, líneas férreas… Voló un cine lleno de gente en *Belgrado* . Mucho antes de que *Bin Laden* se hiciera famoso con hechos similares, su grupo hizo volar un avión en pleno vuelo del que solo sobrevivió la azafata, *Vusna Vulovic*, era el vuelo *367,* que salió de *Alemania* rumbo a *Yugoslavia*. Detonaron una bomba en *La Guardia, y en Nueva York* explotaron una en la estatua de la *Libertad*. En *Carcaixent, *solo le llamaban *don Vicent*, estaba




protegido por el cura del pueblo; murió tranquilo siendo un personaje apreciado por los vecinos y no digamos por las autoridades del franquismo.



No son más que unos pocos ejemplos de cómo la *Internacional Negra* ha nutrido sin parar a cachorros en nuestro país para extenderlos por el mundo. La organización *Gladio*, poco estudiada y misteriosa, se debe a estas criaturas. Organizada y fundada por la *OTAN*, recogió en la casa del padre a estas fieras sangrientas para que “educaran” a sus sicarios Recordemos que *Licio* *Gelli* el siniestro fundador de la *Logia Masonica P2* que tanto aterrorizó a *Italia* en el pasado siglo *XX* era integrante de esta organización. Su ocupación principal fue evitar que cualquier *Partido Comunista*tomara el poder en *Europa*, sin preocuparse de los medios usados para tal fin. Crímenes de estado, asesinatos de inocentes, torturas y desapariciones son el balance de *Gladio*. Tiempo habrá de hacer otro artículo contando las andanzas de* Gladio* en *España*.



Todos ellos fueron alimento del *fascio* hispano que hoy sale animado por la impunidad que siempre han gozado. Jamás fueron molestados, porque el manto del franquismo los acogió como hijos muy queridos. Lo que eran, porque si hubo un régimen genocida




fue el franquismo, motivo claro de la identificación y admiración hacia los asesinos nazis. Eran una unidad indivisible y hoy seguimos manteniendo a las larvas de esos criminales bajo nuestro estado mientras los luchadores de la libertad siguen en fosas comunes.







*María Toca*

La última imagen refleja la tumba de *Ante Pavelic*, en *Madrid*.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Jun 2019)

*La FOSA Pico Reja*





Viene de *El averno sobre Sevilla*
Sevilla es la 2ª gran capital del país en exhumar sus fosas comunes del franquismo, tras Málaga que sacó de la tierra a 2.840 víctimas. Junta de Andalucía, Diputación Provincial y Ayuntamiento sevillano han acordado un proyecto conjunto para intervenir las fosas franquistas. La primera excavación en la fosa de Pico Reja, muy representativa de los crímenes franquistas, y una de las más numerosas en víctimas. Fue la 1ª fosa común que se abrió en el cementerio de San Fernando de Sevilla; desde el 18 de julio al 6 de agosto de 1936 los golpistas la colmataron con mas de mil cuerpos. La barbarie estaba servida.
Las pistas evidentes sobre *el genocidio cometido en Sevilla* se multiplican. Los trabajos de investigación de esta fosa han arrojado evidencias sorprendentes. Su dimensión es 4 veces mayor de lo previsto, supera los 700 metros cuadrados. Las estimaciones sobre la 2ª fosa, la del Monumento son aún más estremecedoras con 2.400 cuerpos. En todo el recinto del cementerio hay 8 fosas (Disidentes, Pozo Nuevo, Pico Reja, Monumento, Antigua, Rotonda, 1ª ampliación y 2ª ampliación), donde se esconden los restos de cerca de 4.000 represaliados. Las ampliaciones se hicieron a finales de los años 50, aún estaban necesitados de fosas, seguían asesinando.
A los 3.529 cuerpos arrojados a las fosas, ejecutados en aplicación del Bando de Guerra por sentencias de tribunales militares, *José Díaz Arriaza* en su libro ‘_Ni localizados ni olvidados_’ apunta que hay que añadir 43 cuerpos enterrados en distintas sepulturas individuales o familiares, y 14 ejecutados en la prisión provincial, inhumadas en sepulturas de 3ª clase, en total no menos de 3.586 hombres y mujeres identificados, asesinados por los golpistas entre 1936 y 1955, y enterrados en las fosas sevillanas. Además, los no identificados y los desaparecidos pero allí enterrados.
En Sevilla el golpe militar se inició partir la tarde del 18 de julio de 1936, el general *Queipo de Llano*, inspector general de Carabineros se rebeló con unos 4.000 soldados. Queipo, el “genocida” y “criminal de guerra”, como le definen Paul Preston y Francisco Espinosa, ansioso de barbarie dirigió las tácticas terroristas de los rebeldes, animando tras el golpe de Estado del 36 a la matanza de izquierdistas y a la violación de mujeres.
Los sublevados fusilaban o mataban allí mismo a todo el que se suponía resistente. Un alto número de representantes sindicales, gran parte de la corporación municipal de 1936, políticos, intelectuales, destacadas personalidades, así como muchas personas anónimas de la Sevilla Republicana fueron masacrados durante las primeras horas del mismo 18 de julio. La miseria moral de los golpistas arrojó a la zanja de Pico Reja los cuerpos de esta multitud de mujeres y hombres, exterminados los primeros días del golpe. En los meses siguientes asesinaron a cerca de 6.000 personas.
En Pico Reja se ubican los restos de Blas Infante, padre de la patria andaluza, los mineros de Riotinto acribillados en una emboscada en Camas cuando acudieron ante el auxilio de los vecinos de la Sevilla Roja, los concejales del último ayuntamiento democrático antes del estallido de la guerra, diputados y alcaldes de localidades de la provincia que se hallaban el fatídico sábado 18 de julio de 1936 en Sevilla, los obreros que defendieron el edificio de Telefónica en la plaza Nueva aquel mismo 18 de julio, muchos anarcosindicalistas, y cientos de inocentes sevillanos que habían cometido el delito de ser Republicanos. Entre los masacrados ilustres se hallarían los restos del alcalde Horacio Hermoso (Izquierda Republicana) regidor de Sevilla el 18 de julio de 1936, de su predecesor José González Fernández de la Bandera (Republicano Radical), del maestro racionalista José Sánchez Rosa, y del diputado Manuel Barrios Jiménez, del PSOE.
Mercedes Luna López es una de aquellos cientos de mujeres sin identificación política arrojadas tras su asesinato en Pico Reja mujeres. Ama de casa de 51 años, cordobesa, residía en Morón de la Frontera; fue detenida en el cine Jáuregui, desde la cárcel la llevaron muerta a la fosa. No se inscribió su muerte en el registro.
*Rafaela Dorado Ayala* trabajaba con su familia en el cortijo de Arenales (Sevilla), propiedad del Conde de la Maza. Cuando supo que su marido estaba preso en Morón de la Frontera marchó con su hija mayor a buscarlo. Las llevaron ante el cadáver en el sitio de su asesinato. Comenzaron a llorar, gritar e insultar a los asesinos y las acribillaron allí mismo. Más tarde mataron a 2 de sus hijos varones. Los sublevados decomisaron todas sus pertenencias, cosecha, aperos, yuntas, caballerías, ganado, su casa, su finca. Posiblemente sus cuerpos se encuentren en la fosa de Pico Reja.
Ramón Sánchez de 19 años estaba afiliado a las juventudes comunistas. Fue acribillado en Julio en el parque de María Luisa por un grupo de falangistas, dejaron el cuerpo allí varios días para sembrar el pánico, Su cadáver está posiblemente en la fosa de Pico Reja. “A mi tío Antonio que era mayor lo llevaron a prisión” cuenta Ana Sánchez, sobrina de ambos. Antonio fue asesinado en 1937 en las tapias del cementerio.
Josefa Amado y su hermana Carmen guardan la memoria de aquella madrugada del verano de 1936 en que varios guardias civiles se llevaron a su padre, quien ya nunca más volvió. “Los que nos dicen, déjenlo estar, ¿por qué lo dicen?” La cuneta, el limbo, el olvido, la ausencia. Muros en el cementerio contra los que golpeaban los cuerpos muertos una vez fusilados, después arrojados a Pico Reja. En Sevilla, años de orfandad, miedo, dolor, soledad, silencio.
Mas de 80 años después, pasados ya varios gobiernos “democráticos”, algunos herederos del 78 empiezan tímidamente a mover algo tras incansables requerimientos de las asociaciones memorialistas. Son los que defienden o permiten los símbolos franquistas y que se insulte a las víctimas y a sus familiares, los que incumplen la Ley de Memoria Histórica, los que insisten en el “olvido” y en “no abrir viejas heridas”, los que no reconocen la ilegalidad fundamental del franquismo. Los que se llenan la boca invocando la “ley” y reclamándose “constitucionalistas”.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Jun 2019)

*SALVADOR VILA HERNÁNDEZ, REPUBLICANO, rector de la Universidad de Granada, FUSILADO por elementos franquistas en 1936*




Salvador Vila nació en Salamanca en 1904. Cursó brillantemente bachillerato obteniendo la Beca de San Bartolomé para realizar la carrera universitaria, doctorado, y ampliación de estudios en el extranjero. Se licenció en Filosofía y Letras y Derecho en la Universidad de Salamanca donde tomó contacto con el arabismo, y fue alumno de Miguel de Unamuno al que le uniría desde entonces una gran amistad. Tras doctorarse en Madrid con máximas calificaciones, durante el curso 1928/29 amplió sus estudios en la Universidad de Berlín. Allí conoció a Gerda Leimdörfer de 20 años, hija del redactor-jefe del principal periódico judío de Berlín, el Berliner Zeitung am Mittag, muy relacionado con el Canciller Alemán Gustav Stresemann, Premio Nobel de la Paz 1926.
Salvador de familia católica y Gerda judía laica, se casaron en Berlín en 1932 y al año nació su hijo Ángel. Salvador se introdujo y se enriqueció de la vida cultural e intelectual berlinesa. De vuelta a España fue catedrático de Literatura Española en Baeza, profesor en la Facultad de Letras de la Universidad de Madrid, en 1933 obtuvo la cátedra de Cultura Árabe e Instituciones Musulmanas de la Universidad de Granada, en 1934 era profesor de la Escuela de Estudios Árabes de Granada, encargado de la sección de Derecho e Instituciones Islámicas, y en 1935 director de la Escuela de Estudios Árabes de Madrid. Vila se relacionaba con grandes intelectuales de la época, como Wenceslao Roces, Manuel de Falla y los arabistas Miguel Asín o Emilio García Gómez. Tenía un futuro intelectual prometedor en el ámbito de la educación y la cultura española.
En abril de 1936 fue nombrado rector interino de la Universidad de Granada por el Gobierno del Frente Popular. Con el golpe de estado, el gobernador civil franquista de Granada José Valdés Guzmán, cesó a Vila y repuso inmediatamente al rector anterior, el reaccionario Antonio Marín Ocete. Al iniciarse la sublevación Vila se encontraba en Salamanca, donde paseaba por la calles con Miguel de Unamuno como si nada sucediese a su alrededor, pero el 7 de octubre de 1936 una pareja de la Guardia Civil detuvo a Salvador y a Gera, que fueron trasladados a Granada y encarcelados. Ya no volvieron a verse.
Salvador Vila tenía 32 años cuando fue fusilado junto a otros 28 hombres, y arrojado a una fosa común en el Barranco granadino de Víznar en la madrugada del 22-23 de octubre de 1936, tras pasar la noche en la macabra finca Las Colonias al mando del capitán Nestares, donde los fusilados percibían el frío de la noche, el silencio monstruoso, la llegada de camiones con prisioneros. En la Universidad de Granada la represión fue sangrante. También fueran asesinados José Palanco, profesor de Historia de España; Joaquín García Labella, de Derecho Político; *Rafael García Duarte Salcedo*, de Pediatría; Jesús Yoldi Bereau, profesor de Química; y José Mejías Manzano, de Medicina. No era casualidad, en el claustro universitario del 7 de abril de 1936, los 5 catedráticos fusilados habían defendido al acceso a Vila al rectorado reprobando al saliente Marín Ocete, que en 1939 acusó a Vila de marxista.
Manuel de Falla salvó la vida de Gerda detenida en la cárcel, que como en los tiempos de la reconquista fue obligada a cambio de su libertad “a abjurar del judaísmo, aceptar el bautismo, abrazar la fe cristiana y cambiar su nombre de pila por el de la Patrona de Granada, María de las Angustias”. La trágica historia no acaba aquí. Sus padres se instalaron en el carmen de San Cecilio huyendo de la persecución nazi, pero “volvieron a sentir la tensión y el terror del fascismo sufrido en su país y la nostalgia de su mundo perdido”: Desde la ciudad de la Alhambra fueron deportados a Alemania y el padre fue rápidamente internado en el campo de exterminio de Dachau. Su familia ya había sufrido la persecución nazi en los primeros 30. Tanta desdicha diezmó a los Vila-Leimdörfer y arruinó las expectativas de los que quedaron vivos.
El 13 de diciembre, 2 semanas antes de su muerte, Unamuno se lamentaba así en una carta dirigida a su amigo Quintín de la Torre: “Los mastines, entre ellos algunas hienas, de esa tropa encarcelan e imponen multas, verdaderos robos, confiscaciones y luego juzgan y fusilan. También fusilan sin juicio alguno. Han asesinado sin formación alguna de causa a dos catedráticos de universidad, uno de ellos discípulo mío, y a otros. Qué cándido y que ligero anduve al adherirme al movimiento de Franco”.
Granada fue una de las primeras capitales en manos de los rebeldes y *el terror que barría las calles* tenía una finalidad ejemplificadora. El modelo del paredón fue seguido también por Federico García Lorca o el alcalde Montesinos. Finalizada la guerra, la difícil justificación de los asesinatos hizo que se optase por la desmemoria. La pérdida de centenares de intelectuales y científicos por exilio, sanción, asesinato, facilitó la entrada masiva de docentes franquistas que durante 40 años borraron el pasado. Sus herederos no están interesados en cuestionar aquellos hechos y la actual situación.
Ahora, una placa recuerda a Salvador Vila en el paraje bajo el que permanecen sus restos. Hasta la muerte de Franco no se colgó en el Salón de Rectores de la Universidad de Granada un retrato de Salvador Vila Hernández. Poco a poco se va recuperando la memoria de un hombre y un arabista ejemplar cuyos restos, entre los de tantos centenares de inocentes, yacen todavía en las fosas de Víznar.


----------



## klopec (9 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *ANDALUCÍAAsí masacró el franquismo en Andalucía: diez hitos históricos que nadie puede negar*
> 
> *Andalucía es la región más castigada por el franquismo. Las cifras: al menos 45.566 ejecutados por los golpistas y tirados en 708 fosas comunes, más de 50.000 refugiados, unos 100.000 trabajadores esclavos, más de 60.000 andaluces expoliados y que sufrieron depuración profesional…*
> 
> Son datos comprobados, hitos históricos. Trabajos realizados desde las nueve universidades andaluzas confirman los números. Y desmienten a los _negacionistas_. O los archivos públicos, las bases de datos y las investigaciones de hispanistas como *Paul Preston* o *Ian Gibson.* Aquí están, en diez episodios históricos, las claves de la masacre franquista en Andalucía.



*PRIMER BULO : LOS 45.000 "EJECUTADOS" Y LAS 708"FOSAS"*

Datos comprobados por las Univerdidades andaluzas, dice ... 

Los chiringuitos llamados "_universidades andaluzas_" no pueden comprobar nada pues son pesebres ideológicos donde analfabetos funcionales manipulan sus propios datos para intentar que cuadren con las consignas políticas de los que les dan de abrevar.

Los "_hispanistas_" son la pandilla de jetas que se amoldaron al pitorro de la "_teta pública_" al darse cuenta de lo inocente, crédulo y analfabeto que puede ser un pueblo.

*HASTA 21 DE AGOSTO DE 2.018
TOTAL EXHUMADOS 3.953 en 15 años

De los cuales pertenecen a MÁLAGA 2.840 *( *en principio eran 4.471 pero se les han "perdido" 1.631* ), de los cuales *hay identificados CERO*, admitiéndose que hay una enorme cantidad no relacionados con muertes violentas en guerra o posguerra.

_*FUENTE* : REVISIÓN DE LAS FOSAS EXHUMADAS EN ANDALUCÍA SOBRE EVIDENCIAS CONTRASTADAS. CUANTIFICACIÓN Y
DISTRIBUCIÓN POR SEXOS. J.M.GUIJO, A. FERNÁNDEZ., J.ROMÁN, E.VERA ( 2.018 )_

POR LO TANTO, Y EN EL MEJOR DE LOS CASOS PARA LOS "MEMORIALISTOS", *FALTAN 41.613* DESPUÉS DE 15 AÑOS DE TRABAJOS CON FINANCIACIÓN Y APOYO DE LA JUNTA DE ANDALUCÍA, AYUNTAMIENTOS Y DIPUTACIONES.


----------



## klopec (9 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *El mayor crimen de guerra: La Desbandá*
> Es el mayor crimen de guerra del franquismo: La Desbandá. Desde el 7 de febrero de 1937 una auténtica desbandada humana suma más de 300.000 refugiados que huyen del avance fascista. Intentan evitar el terrorismo golpista. La única salida posible es el camino de Málaga a Almería. Desde entonces se conocerá como 'la carretera de la muerte'.
> 
> La línea de costa va a ser una ratonera donde los rebeldes atacan a población civil por tierra, mar y aire. Para ejecutar el ataque indiscriminado, los franquistas cuentan con apoyo de la Alemania nazi de *Adolf Hitler* y de la Italia fascista de *Benito Mussolini*. Con este episodio arranca el libro _El país de la desmemoria_.
> ...



*SEGUNDO BULO : LA DESBANDÁ.*

_"¿ Cuántos murieron ? *Eso tampoco se sabe con certeza*, aunque las *estimaciones más fiables* están entre las 5.000 y las 10.000 víctimas mortales. La memoria oral, tan necesaria para los historiadores, *es también caprichosa, y aquí falta la memoria documental para completarla*, porque las defunciones no se inscribieron en los registros civiles. "La cuestión es cómo se contabilizaba eso. Porque la gente que se moría en el camino no iban a registrarlos", señala Encarnación Barranquero.

Hay quien dice que muchos cuerpos fueron arrojados al mar, y otros siguen en las cunetas esperando que alguien los desentierre. Algunos supervivientes explicaban cómo encontraron cuerpos amontonados entre los cañaverales. También hay testimonios de quienes cuentan lo difícil que era recorrer el camino por la noche sin pisar los cadáveres. Muchos refieren haber visto en primera persona idéntica escena dantesca: un bebé mamando sobre el cuerpo inerte de su madre. Probablemente ocurriera, pero *es improbable que todos los que relatan la anécdota la vivieran*."_

_ENCARNACIÓN BARRANQUERO Historiadora y profesora UMA._

_La historiadora y profesora de la UMA Encarnación Barranquero, que empezó a estudiar la matanza en 1.987, *siempre ha estimado que el número de desplazados está entre 100.000 y 150.000*. Fue el Socorro Rojo Internacional quien aseguró que había atendido a 100.000 malagueños llegados a Almería. Sin embargo,* la historiadora advierte de la dificultad de establecer una cifra precisa ante la ausencia de registros*, el bombardeo posterior de Almería y el caos de la huida.

Al fin y al cabo, *todas las cifras salen de la observación visual de los testigos directos*, como la de *Norman Bethune*, el médico canadiense que socorrió a las familias que huían. *Pero Bethune salió desde Almería el día 10, tres días después de que comenzara el éxodo, de modo que su perspectiva nunca fue completa*._


No hay datos, se reconoce que todo son estimaciones. Bethune nunca fue testigo directo de ningún bormardeo, ataque o acción de guerra. Cuando llegó a Almería, la Brigada Mixta de Roberto Gallo había cerrado el frente en Calahonda-Castell.

La verdadera historia es la huída de los 13.000 milicianos acompañados de sus familias o de civiles usados como escudos humanos al renunciar a la resistencia de la plaza de Málaga. El mismo Queipo de Llano nos demostró que la huída no podía ser los masiva como la propaganda roja se dedica a vocear.

_Queipo de Llano niega también que la huida sea tan masiva : "El gobernador de Almería, un perfecto marxista, dice (...) de Málaga han huida 250.000 personas que no han querido sufrir la opresión fascista. *La coladura es de calidad, pues para esa evacuación hubiesen necesitado 10.000 camiones*, poniendo a cada vehículo 25 personas y si a cada camión le damos 25 metros de carretera resulta que hubiesen necesitado 250 kilómetros para la caravana; es decir que cuando el primer camión hubiese pasado 40 milómetros más allá de Almería, el último estaría aún en la ciudad de Málaga". _

Todo una trola de proporciones épicas.


----------



## klopec (9 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Memoria y martirio de Ramón Acín, el Lorca aragonés*



Como siempre se ocultan los datos claves. *NO, LORCA NO FUÉ UN ACTIVISTA Y REVOLUCIONARIO ANARQUISTA*.

En febrero de 1919, junto con otros compañeros de la Agrupación Libre de Huesca, funda la revista decenal Floreal, que se publicará hasta 1920. Asimismo, desde finales de 1919 hasta 1922, Acín colabora con el semanario sindicalista leridano Lucha Social, dirigido por su amigo Joaquín Maurín. *En diciembre de 1919 se celebra en Madrid el II Congreso de la CNT, al que acude Acín como delegado sindical del Alto Aragón*. En el verano de 1920, junto con Maurín y Andrés Nin, desarrolla una intensa campaña de propaganda y organización sindical por los pueblos leridanos y oscenses.

*En junio de 1931 asiste en Madrid al III Congreso de la CNT* y aprovecha la ocasión para exponer sus obras en el Ateneo.

*En 1933 es encarcelado en varias ocasiones por su actividad revolucionaria*. En julio de 1935 participa en la celebración en Huesca del II Congreso de la Técnica de la Imprenta en la Escuela. El 11 de junio de 1936 muere su hermana Enriqueta y con este motivo Acín publica en prensa un emotivo artículo. *En la noche del 18 de julio de 1936 una multitud de oscenses se dirige al gobierno civil en demanda de armas para hacer frente a la sublevación militar*, el gobernador de Huesca se entrevista con Acín y otros líderes antifascistas asegurándoles que todo está bajo control. Al día siguiente Huesca es tomada por los sublevados.


----------



## klopec (9 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Los discursos golpistas como pruebas*



*Emilio Mola*: "Hay que sembrar el terror… Hay que dar la sensación de dominio eliminando sin escrúpulos ni vacilación a todos los que no piensen como nosotros. Nada de cobardías".

*Vaya, parece que Mola plagió a los "demócratas" :

Claridad, 24 de julio de 1.936, p, 3:*

_“La guerra civil es tal vez la más dura de todas. Es una guerra a muerte. Las blanduras, los enternecimientos y las consideraciones secundarias se pagan muy caros. Para reducir el número de víctimas y hacer menos irreparables las ruinas, hay que ser inflexible. *Una medida enérgica a tiempo evita tener que verter más tarde ríos de sangre*. *Un bombardeo sin contemplaciones es, en ocasiones, la garantía de que no tendrá que destruirse un pueblo entero. No puede quedar un enemigo a retaguardia*. Es preciso paralizar la acción de los que aún quedan ocultos. Nosotros tenemos hijos, compañeras y madres. ELLOS no han pensado en este detalle. Borremos también nosotros de nuestro pensamiento el detalle de que ELLOS tienen asimismo hijos, compañeras y madres._

*Mundo Obrero, 10 de agosto de 1.936, portada:*


_“El crimen de los traidores no tiene perdón. LA CONSIGNA ES: EXTERMINIO”._

*
24 de agosto, portada:*


_“¡ FIRMES, HASTA EXTERMINARLOS !”_


* --oo--

Francisco Franco*: "Salvaré a España del marxismo cueste lo que cueste". Periodista: "¿Significa eso que tendrá que fusilar a media España?". Franco: "He dicho a cualquier precio".

Vayamos a los originales del asunto : 

_Esta fue la versión del Chicago ( 28-07-1.936 ) 

"You will have to shoot half of Spain", I said. He shook his head, smiled and then, looking at me steadily: "I said at whatever cost." [«Tendrá que matar a media España», dije. Entonces giró la cabeza, sonrió y mirándome firmemente dijo: «He dicho que al precio que sea».]

Son conocidas en España entera las dudas acerca de he shook his head. Si se trató de "giró o sacudió la cabeza" o de "*negar con la cabeza*". Si fuera la segunda, qué duda cabe que el juez Garzón no tendría plan. *La versión del News Chronicle (29-07-1936) confirma la segunda*: 

"Question: That means that you will have to shoot half Spain? General Franco shook his head, Disbelief: incredulidad" smiling disbelief, but said: "I repeat, at whatever cost." [Pregunta: ¿Significa eso que tendrá que fusilar a media España?" *El general Franco negó con la cabeza*, sonriendo incrédulamente, pero dijo: Lo repito: a cualquier precio._"

Cuando se contempla el contexto, aparece la manipulación en todo su esplendor ...

* --oo--

Juan Yagüe*, el Carnicero de Badajoz: "Por supuesto que los matamos. ¿Qué esperaba usted? ¿Qué iba a llevar 4.000 prisioneros rojos conmigo?".


La presunta cita aparece en el artículo publicado por J.T. Whitaker _“Prelude to World War. A witness from Spain”, Foreing Affairs; an American Quaterly Review_, 1.942, PUBLICADO SEIS AÑOS DESPUÉS DE LAS SUPUESTAS DECLARACIONES y mucho después de que Jay Allen se inventara los 4.000 en su artículo - fábula «_Slaughter of 4,000 at Badajoz, City of horrors_» en el Chicago Tribune.

*Y sólo decir que mientras Yagüe estuvo en Badajoz del 14 al 18 de agosto, Whitaker llegó a España en septiembre de 1.936. Impresionante leyenda ...


RESUMEN : Manipulación, basura, mentiras ... Memoria histérica ...*


----------



## klopec (9 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *MASACRE en Almonte (Huelva), los rocieros franquistas ASESINARON a un centenar de REPUBLICANOS en 1936*



Ya te repites. Post #451. Ve renovando el archivo ...


----------



## klopec (9 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *ENTREVISTA | IAN GIBSON"Tener en el Valle de los Caídos al mayor asesino debajo de una cruz es un asco y una vergüenza"*



*A ESTE SINVERGÜENZA Y SU PANDILLA YA LES VIERON EL PLUMERO HACE TIEMPO* 

*CANAL UNIVERSIDAD DE GRANADA*

*“Lorca no es mártir de nada ni fue perseguido en los 40 con los falangistas”*

*26/10/2.009*

“_Lorca no es mártir de nada ni fue perseguido en los 40 con los falangistas_”.

El profesor de la Universidad de Granada y hasta hace poco compañero de Luis García Montero, ha vuelto a desatar la polémica en torno a la figura de García Lorca. Tras denunciar a su compañero de Departamento por un artículo en “_El País_”, donde Montero lo acusaba de llamar fascista a Lorca, y tras abandonar éste la Universidad, Fortes vuelve a sus argumentos controvertidos

En una entrevista en la edición andaluza de El Mundo, José Antonio Fortes expresa su convicción de que al poeta de Fuente Vaqueros “_no se le puede considerar mártir de nada_”. Para Fortes lo que ocurrió se sintetiza en un “_crimen político por razones políticas_”.

*La fosa de Lorca y la farsa*

También da su opinión sobre la exhumación de cadáveres en la fosa donde supuestamente yacería Lorca. Cree que “_discutir si está o no allí la tumba es una farsa tremenda_”. Prosigue afirmando que “_con un mínimo de conocimiento histórico, ¿ en que cabeza cabe que haya una fosa para tres o cuatro cadáveres ?¿ Cómo van a desenterrar y encontrar allí colocaditos a Lorca o a Arcollas o a Galadí, si aquello era un fusiladreo y mataban a cientos de personas cada día ?_”. “_Eso lo sabía todo el mundo, incluido quien encontrase el cadáver la mañana del 20 de agosto. Además esa zona es de alimañas_”, afirma dejando entrever que hubiera sido devorado por estas.

*Lorca populista*

Finaliza la entrevista calificando a Lorca de “_populista_”. “_Lorca era un populista, como había muchos, más o menos conocido_”. "_La generación del 27 era apenas una anécdota entonces_”. Y prosigue defendiendo que "_la obra de Lorca no estaba perseguida en los 40, cuando mandaban los falangistas_”.

* --OO--*

*Juzgan al exsecretario de la Fundación García Lorca, acusado de estafar 1,8 millones*

_La Fiscalía solicita para Juan Tomás Martín cinco años de prisión por un delito continuado de estafa_.

*PEDRO DE TENA | 2.018-04-19*

"_¡ Ay, dinero, dinero !, sin manos y sin ojos debería haberse quedado el que te inventó_", decía la zapatera prodigiosa siguiendo la antigua tradición que consideraba al dinero como un mal en sí mismo. En el caso del legado de *Lorca* y su Fundación, el dinero ha sido el causante de un gran escándalo que ha retrasado la llegada de las obras del poeta a su ciudad natal, Granada.

El que fuera secretario de la Fundación Federico García Lorca está siendo juzgado por la sección quinta de la Audiencia de Madrid, acusado de haber *estafado 1.818.322,84 euros a esta entidad* tras haber alterado en su beneficio los honorarios profesionales que estaban recogidos en el contrato. La Fiscalía solicita para él cinco años de prisión por un delito continuado de estafa.

En su escrito de acusación, al que ha tenido acceso Europa Press, el fiscal relata que el acusado, actuando como administrador de la sociedad mercantil Desarrollo del Territorio y Sociedad del Conocimiento SL, firmó un contrato de prestación de servicios con la Fundación Cultural Federico García Lorca *presidida por la sobrina del poeta Laura García Lorca*.

*El Año Lorca y los escándalos de una Fundación*

El Ayuntamiento de Granada, *gobernado por el PSOE*, en pleno ambiente preelectoral, ha impulsado que 2.018 sea el Año Lorca, haciéndolo coincidir con la llegada a la ciudad del legado del poeta del Centro García Lorca a partir de la recepción de los primeros papeles, fotos y manuscritos en febrero y marzo. En junio debería estar completamente trasladado a Granada.

Se supo en 2015 que la Fundación García Lorca tenía 12 millones de euros pendientes de pagar o justificar de los 27 que obtuvo para la construcción de un centro especial para el poeta Federico García Lorca en Granada donde iba a cobijarse su legado.

*El acuerdo secreto: que paguen los españoles*

El pasado día 20 de diciembre de 2.017 se firmó un acuerdo "_histórico_" según el consejero de Cultura, *Miguel Ángel Vázquez*, y el propio alcalde socialista de Granada, el muy discutido *Francisco Cuenca*, sostenido por Ciudadanos, para el pago de las deudas.

Casi inmediatamente se deslizaba la sospecha hacia un acuerdo confidencial firmado *que incluye, según El Mundo, la subrogación por las administraciones públicas de la deuda que la Fundación que lleva el nombre del poeta mantenía con CaixaBank*.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Jun 2019)

*La desvergüenza y complicidad del Estado español con la ocultación de los crímenes del fascismo*

Vicenç Navarro


_Catedrático de Ciencias Políticas y Políticas Públicas. Universidad Pompeu Fabra_
La desatención, cuando no ocultación, de los crímenes realizados por el régimen dictatorial fascista que gobernó España durante casi cuarenta años (1939-1978) constituye un escándalo internacional desconocido, y también ocultado, por los grandes medios de información, que se han hecho cómplices de esta desvergüenza e ignominia. Aquel régimen asesinó a más de 400.000 personas civiles. Y todavía hoy hay más de 2.000 fosas comunes sin exhumar, y más de 88.000 personas asesinadas desaparecidas, sin que el Estado se haya responsabilizado de exhumar y encontrar a tales desaparecidos, convirtiendo a España en el país del mundo, después de Camboya, donde hay un mayor porcentaje de personas desaparecidas por motivos políticos y cuyos cuerpos no se han encontrado. No hay ningún otro país en el mundo donde no haya habido un enjuiciamiento contra responsables de tanta represión al terminar la dictadura.
Esta situación ha sido denunciada sistemáticamente por el Comité de Derechos Humanos de las Naciones Unidas, que ha exigido que se derogue la Ley de Amnistía del año 1977 y que se lleve a los tribunales a los responsables de tantos asesinatos y crímenes contra la humanidad, crímenes cuya dimensión es tal que varios historiadores extranjeros lo han definido como genocidio. Y para oprobio y vergüenza nacional, los responsables de tanto dolor, el dictador General Franco y el fundador del partido fascista, el señor José Antonio Primo de Rivera, tienen, todavía hoy, uno de los mayores mausoleos al fascismo que existe hoy en Europa, el Valle de los Caídos, construido por prisioneros políticos antifascistas, donde hay enterrados 33.847 cadáveres de personas, que incluyeron aquellas que lucharon frente a tal régimen sangriento, y cuyos cuerpos fueron desplazados a dicho mausoleo construido para honrar al dictador, sin el permiso de sus familiares.
Y todos los aparatos del Estado, desde la monarquía hasta las ramas ejecutivas y legislativas, así como la judicial, son cómplices de este ocultamiento e insensibilidad hacia los derechos humanos de tantas y tantas víctimas españolas. En realidad, el aparato judicial inhabilitó al único juez, el señor Baltasar Garzón, que intentó abrir un sumario para investigar y depurar tantos crímenes en contra de la humanidad. La hipocresía, pomposidad, arrogancia y cinismo de tales aparatos del Estado, en su proclama de defensores de los derechos humanos y protectores de las víctimas, carece de credibilidad. Y la comunidad internacional es consciente de ello.
*La querella argentina *
Tal olvido y complicidad es uno de los muchos indicadores de lo inmodélica que fue la Transición de la dictadura a la democracia en España, transición que se hizo bajo el tutelaje y supervisión de las fuerzas conservadoras que controlaban el Estado fascista, tutelaje y supervisión que dejaron su imprimátur en el producto de aquella transición, es decir, una democracia enormemente limitada y de bajísima calidad. El Partido Popular, heredero de aquellas fuerzas (fundado por ministros de la dictadura), ha sido el máximo agente (junto con el Ejército y la Iglesia –ambos herederos del Ejército y de la Iglesia que existieron durante aquel régimen-, y el mundo empresarial) en esta ocultación y protección de los responsables de aquel régimen. Un caso claro de ello son las enormes dificultades que ha puesto para que se enjuicie a aquellos responsables.
El día 14 de abril del año 2010 –el mismo día que se proclamó la II República Española hacía 79 años- se presentó en Buenos Aires lo que ha pasado a conocerse como la _querella argentina_ por parte del Premio Nobel de la Paz, Adolfo Pérez Esquivel, de Darío Rivas e Inés García Holgado –dos personas con familiares asesinados por el régimen fascista-, y más de veinte organizaciones en defensa de los derechos humanos. Familiares de otros desaparecidos se han sumado a la querella y más tarde también lo ha hecho el partido político catalán ERC, que ha exigido el enjuiciamiento a los responsables del asesinato del President de la Generalitat de Catalunya, el señor Lluís Companys.
La jueza argentina, María Servini de Cubría, lleva el caso y, como parte del proceso, se ha desplazado a España para interrogar a las personas a las que se acusa de tales crímenes, lo cual no ha podido realizar debido a la oposición de la judicatura española y del gobierno Rajoy. Como consecuencia de la investigación realizada bajo la dirección de tal juez, 19 personas han sido imputadas por la justicia argentina. Tales personajes incluyen varios exministros de aquel régimen, tales como Rodolfo Martín Villa, Antonio Carro, Licinio de la Fuente (ya fallecido), Antonio Barrera de Irimo (también fallecido), Alfonso Osorio, José Utrera Molina y Fernando Suárez. Todos ellos están protegidos por el Estado español, pero no fuera de España. En realidad, todos ellos pueden ser detenidos en el extranjero a petición de la justicia argentina, tal como le ocurrió al General Pinochet en el Reino Unido.
Las fuerzas democráticas deben gratitud a la jueza argentina, que está haciendo lo que la mal llamada “justicia” española debería haber hecho. Y otros partidos, además de ERC, deberían añadirse a esta querella, y muy en especial aquellos partidos como el PSOE y el PCE, que tuvieron gran número de miembros asesinados por aquel régimen fascista. Es más, se ha constituido una coordinadora española para apoyar tal querella (CEAQUA).
Pero también debería haber una movilización a lo largo del territorio español, exigiendo que se haga justicia con las víctimas del terrorismo fascista, pasando resoluciones a nivel municipal y autonómico para exigir el enjuiciamiento de los responsables de las víctimas de tal terrorismo existentes en cada municipio y comunidad autónoma. Es de aplaudir, en este sentido, la aprobación por parte del plenario del Ayuntamiento de Tarragona, en el pasado mes de marzo, de que establecerá una querella inicial para aclarar el asesinato de 62 personas con residencia en la ciudad -algunas asesinadas en la cárcel de Pilats (ver el excelente artículo _La querella argentina_ en _El Triangle_ del 25.05.16)-. La recuperación de la memoria histórica no es ni más ni menos que la corrección de la versión sesgada de la historia de España que, en su versión oficial, ha querido olvidar esta historia a fin de ocultar a los victimizadores de las víctimas silenciadas. Así de claro.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Jun 2019)

klopec dijo:


> Ya te repites. Post #451. Ve renovando el archivo ...



Qué asco debes de sentir de ti mismo justificando un genocidio verdad? espero que los domingos en misa te confieses bien machote!


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Jun 2019)

*Denuncian a España ante la ONU por ocultar crímenes del franquismo*

Memoria histórica
*Las ONG Trial International y Women’s Link Wolrdwide han presentado ante el Consejo de Derechos Humanos de Naciones Unidas el "primer caso" sobre desapariciones forzadas del régimen franquista

Las organizaciones acusan a de poner "un velo" a los delitos de Franco al presentar ante la ONU la detención ilegal y asesinato en agosto de 1936 de un matrimonio, Margalida Jaume y Antonio Alomar*
Juan Miguel Baquero

Denuncian a España ante la ONU por ocultar crímenes del franquismo. Las ONG Trial International y Women's Link Worldwide, en colaboración con la asociación local Memoria de Mallorca, han presentado el "primer caso" relacionado con crímenes del franquismo ante el Consejo de Derechos Humanos de Naciones Unidas: la desaparición forzada de un matrimonio, Margalida Jaume y Antonio Alomar.
Las organizaciones señalan al Estado español “por dibujar un velo” que tapa los delitos cometidos en "la era franquista", desde el golpe de Estado a la muerte del dictador Francisco Franco en 1975. Y "desean incitar a las autoridades españolas para que finalmente arrojen luz sobre los delitos pasados".







A Margalida Jaume Vandrel y Antonio Alomar Mas nadie volvió a verles desde agosto de 1936. Un grupo de falangistas los detuvo en Manacor (Mallorca). Quedaron detenidos de forma ilegal y sufrieron humillaciones y tortura durante su cautiverio.
Días después, Antonio y Margalida fueron ejecutados. Hoy siguen desaparecidos. Nunca aparecieron sus restos óseos. Y su hija y su nieta, Francisca Alomar Jaume y Bartolomea María Riera Alomar, los siguen buscando.
Al presentar el caso ante la ONU, las ONG apelan al Pacto Internacional de Derechos Civiles y Políticos del que "España es parte". Un texto que obliga a los países firmantes a "organizar la búsqueda exhaustiva de sus ciudadanos desaparecidos, castigar a los autores de violaciones masivas de derechos humanos y reparar efectivamente a las víctimas".
*La impunidad del franquismo*

"44 años después de la caída de la dictadura, familiares y sobrevivientes aún esperan justicia: ya es hora de que España arroje luz sobre los crímenes de su pasado", señalan los colectivos en un comunicado. Son "décadas de incertidumbre para miles de víctimas", subrayan.
"La Ley de Amnistía española de 1977 impide la investigación de los delitos cometidos durante la Guerra Civil", apunta la abogada de Women's Link Worldwide, Teresa Fernández. Esta ONG logró que la justicia argentina investigue la represión específica del franquismo contra las mujeres.





Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la ONU. | EFE
Este muro tapa los crímenes del franquismo y garantiza la impunidad del régimen de Franco. "Como resultado”, continúa, las víctimas "solo pueden volver a los mecanismos supranacionales para buscar la verdad y la justicia". La letrada afea también el compromiso del país en la apertura de fosas comunes: "El presupuesto para la búsqueda de los desaparecidos también es ampliamente insuficiente".

El Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez ha recuperado la partida dedicada a Memoria Histórica en los Presupuestos Generales del Estado de 2019 con una cifra récord: 15 millones de euros, después de dos legislaturas marcadas por el "cero euros" de Mariano Rajoy. Las cuentas, que deben ser aprobadas por el Congreso de los Diputados, destina 3 millones a abrir fosas comunes.
*Las desapariciones forzadas, "práctica sistemática"*

Las "desapariciones forzadas" fueron "una práctica sistemática durante la Guerra Civil española y bajo la dictadura de Franco", explican las organizaciones denunciantes. Y las mujeres tenían un tratamiento 'especial' en la ejecución de estos crímenes contra la humanidad.
"Las mujeres estaban particularmente en riesgo de sufrir esta violencia, ya fuera para sofocar su propio activismo o en represalia por las opiniones políticas de sus familiares", sostienen. Quienes osaron romper "el modelo femenino tradicional sostenido por el nacionalismo católico también corrieron el riesgo de represalias, que generalmente consistieron en violencia sexual".





Trabajo arqueológico en la fosa de Puerto Real (Cádiz). | JUAN MIGUEL BAQUERO
Como ocurrió con Margalida Jaume, detenida en agosto del 36 junto a su marido Antonio Alomar. Ella estaba embarazada de siete meses. Un testigo vio cómo al menos uno de los falangistas la violó: "Nunca me había gozado a una embarazada", dijo.
Antonio y Margalida tenían dos hijas, Antonia (11 años) y Francisca (8). La hija más joven de la pareja, ahora con 90 años, "todavía no sabe lo que les pasó". Ninguna institución pública informó jamás sobre el paradero de sus padres.
El caso también está denunciado en la conocida como Querella Argentina junto a otros episodios de represión específica del franquismo contra las mujeres. Ahora, junto con su sobrina, y con el apoyo de dos ONG, "ha decidido llevar su lucha al siguiente nivel: el Comité de Derechos Humanos de las Naciones Unidas (CDH)".


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Jun 2019)

*Verdugos conocidos: la represión fascista en Montijo en 1936*

Un escrito anónimo dejado en la puerta del autor detalla los nombres y los apellidos de la represión franquista en las calles de Montijo.


La historia que se va a contar aquí, aunque parezca entresacada de una novela de terror, es tan real como la vida misma, y tan cierta y lúgubre como la muerte que acaba con ella.
El pasado 28 de agosto, a media mañana, alguien depositó en el buzón de mi casa un sobre autoadhesivo blanco de tamaño cuartilla, sin remitente ni destinatario. Al abrirlo entresaqué del mismo 9 folios numerados en 17 páginas, doblados por la mitad, con un texto impreso a doble cara, sin autoría ni firma que pudiera identificar quién lo había redactado. Sin embargo, el encabezamiento del pliego, en letra Broadway versal, no dejaba lugar a dudas acerca de su contenido: 

“LA ESCUADRA NEGRA DE MONTIJO 
Ejecutores de unos 120 fusilamientos irregulares” 





Cabecera del texto anónimo.

Con numerosas referencias bibliográficas y acompañado de diversas fotografías, el escrito anónimo que llegó a mis manos esa mañana de finales de agosto, mientras las campanas de la iglesia parroquial repicaban a rabiar anunciando la llegada de la imagen de la Virgen desde su ermita al pueblo, contiene el nombre y los apellidos, en ocasiones el mote por el que se les conocía, de una treintena de vecinos de Montijo, todos ellos hombres, acusados de haber participado, de una forma u otra, en el asesinato de más de 120 personas de esta localidad de Badajoz durante los primeros meses de la guerra provocada por el golpe militar de 1936 contra la República española.
Como se dice en el texto nada más comenzar su lectura, “hasta hoy se ha escrito y publicado sobre la represión llevada a cabo por los golpistas contra la República y sobre la organización de la Falange en Montijo. Ya ha llegado el momento de que se diga quiénes fueron aquellos bárbaros y qué motivo les llevó a hacer lo que hicieron, para que la Historia los condene y ponga en su lugar”.
El hecho de ser elegido para la recepción anónima de este documento no era casual. Sospecho que dos motivos movieron a quien lo echó en mi buzón. El primero es mi significación pública en diversas ocasiones exigiendo al Gobierno de este municipio el cumplimiento íntegro de la Ley de Memoria Histórica. A día de hoy una de las calles sigue con el nombre de quien fuera fundador y secretario local de Falange Española en el pueblo al inicio de la guerra, a pesar de la recomendación para su retirada hecha por la Diputación de Badajoz en su relación de vestigios franquistas para esta provincia. El Gobierno municipal, del PSOE, se niega a su retirada con el argumento de que, una vez pasada la dura represión de 1936, este falangista de primera hora se dedicó a hacer obras pías y a socorrer a familias depauperadas, al mismo tiempo que se enriquecía como director del Monte de Piedad.


> En el escrito se detalla el modus operandi de los asesinatos, quiénes eran los asesinos (con nombre y apellidos), la dirección donde vivían, su relación con las víctimas



El otro motivo era la fecha, tan significativa. Se cumplían 82 años del inicio de los asesinatos fascistas en Montijo, tomado por las tropas golpistas el 13 de agosto de 1936, en el que no se había producido ningún asesinato de personas de derechas. La noche del 28 de agosto de ese año, tras oficiarse una misa junto a la plaza del pueblo, con ocasión del traslado de la Virgen de Barbaño (patrona del pueblo) desde su ermita a la iglesia parroquial, 14 personas relacionadas de uno u otro modo con el régimen legítimo y legal de la República, fueron sacadas del depósito carcelario del Ayuntamiento y de la improvisada cárcel de la Casa del Navegante, subidas atadas de dos en dos a un camión y llevadas al cementerio cercano, junto a cuyas tapias fueron fusiladas. Dio comienzo así una dura represión que, aún hoy día, sigue estando silenciada en buena parte de la memoria colectiva de este pueblo.
En el escrito se detalla el _modus operandi_ de los asesinatos, quiénes eran los asesinos (con nombre y apellidos), la dirección donde vivían, su relación con las víctimas, el miedo de un pueblo que fue testigo de una locura homicida que se extendió hasta bien entrado 1937, cuyos principales artífices quedaron impunes y, en numerosos casos, se adueñaron de los bienes de los represaliados en concepto de botín de guerra.
Las fuentes son claramente orales, recogidas a lo largo de los años de la boca de vecinos y vecinas montijanos que fueron testigos y que, en su mayoría, han fallecido ya. Hay una excepción a esta memoria oral: el documento inédito de las memorias de quien fuera secretario municipal, titulado _Recordando… que es gerundio_. Su redactor había sido depurado como secretario municipal del Ayuntamiento de Montijo, detenido en enero de 1939, sometido a consejo de guerra por “auxilio a la rebelión” y condenado a pena de prisión de 12 años y un día. Una revisión de su caso y una retirada parcial de la acusación por parte del fiscal, según narra con su propia letra, le permitieron quedar libre en agosto de 1940 y ser rehabilitado como secretario de administración local en Montijo, donde en 1952 escribió estas memorias, con la relación nominal de sus delatores e implicados en los crímenes. Tales memorias están sin publicar y en posesión de la familia.


> Dos jerarcas falangistas montijanos “trajeron de Badajoz la orden de que había que fusilar al 1% de la población de Montijo para sembrar el terror”



El autor o autora del escrito anónimo, recopilador constante de tales fuentes, refiere que un testigo de aquellos hechos le contó que había escuchado a dos jerarcas falangistas montijanos que “trajeron de Badajoz la orden de que había que fusilar al 1% de la población de Montijo para sembrar el terror”. Tenía entonces este pueblo 11.100 habitantes.
En aquellos luctuosos hechos intervinieron ansias de venganza e inquinas guardadas durante muchos años, sin obviar el mero capricho del asesinato sin motivo alguno, sólo por el hecho de que se podía matar a cualquiera con total impunidad, siempre que quien matara perteneciera al movimiento golpista. Al amparo de la Falange, se organizó en el pueblo un sistema de represión bendecida por la Iglesia, animada por su párroco y alentada por las autoridades ilegítimas del momento, alcaldía y Guardia Civil. Como se dice en el escrito, “dentro de la JONS de Montijo se creó la Escuadra Negra, con sus Brigadillas de Ejecuciones, que era la encargada de actuar por las noches, yendo a por los republicanos que había que detener y llevándolos a fusilar de madrugada”.
En algunos casos, quienes se prestaban a estas tareas de “limpieza” eran falangistas jóvenes. Algunos de los nombres que se dan pertenecen a vecinos de apenas entre 20 y 25 años en 1936. Nada más tomar el pueblo la Columna Madrid (la Columna de la Muerte), se formaron las milicias falangistas, llamada la Falange de segunda línea o retaguardia, “pertrechadas con las armas que tenían escondidas, desde la primavera, en una huerta y con las que les proporcionó la Guardia Civil cuando volvió al pueblo, el 22 de agosto: los mosquetones Máuser, modelo Oviedo 1916, calibre 7,57 milímetros”.
Falange, Guardia Civil y las milicias de Guardia Cívica y Defensa Ciudadana, grupos paramilitares creados a instancias del alcalde repuesto por los fascistas —lo había sido durante la dictadura de Primo de Rivera— y que estaban integrados por personas pertenecientes a partidos derechistas (Renovación Española, Partido Agrario Español, Acción Popular y Partido Radical), comenzaron la caza del rojo de casa en casa y por los campos aledaños.


> Quienes no se mancharon las manos directamente fueron los miembros de lo que en el escrito se define como la oligarquía local, “los grandes propietarios de tierras e industriales”



Quienes no se mancharon las manos directamente fueron los miembros de lo que en el escrito se define como la oligarquía local, “los grandes propietarios de tierras e industriales, que habían estado afiliados durante la República a Renovación Española, a la CEDA, a los Agrarios”.
Estos —cita textual— delataban a aquellos que habían trabajado con ellos y les habían exigido aumento de salarios o mejores condiciones laborales; a los que habían intervenido en junio de 1932 en la huelga general del campo extremeño donde en Montijo hubo acciones contundentes contra las máquinas segadoras. También denunciaron a las mujeres que sirvieron en sus casas y que exigieron condiciones dignas, a quienes participaron en las ocupaciones de fincas del 25 de marzo de 1936, “a los milicianos que los llevaron a Los Charcos a hacer pocetas para plantar árboles cuando estaban detenidos en el convento de las monjas en los días rojos. Todo aquello no lo perdonaban y querían vengarse”.





Posible impacto de bala en el cementerio de Montijo.
Estos oligarcas, con el tiempo, verían incrementado su patrimonio al quedarse con las posesiones de los represaliados (casas, tierras, joyas, dinero). En el texto se dice que el 16 de enero de 1937, el alcalde de Montijo puesto por los fascistas, una persona rencorosa y de bajos instintos, envió al Presidente de Reforma Agraria de Badajoz la relación de parcelas de algunos de los fusilados, entre ellos el legítimo alcalde republicano. Seis días antes se había creado, por Decreto-Ley del Gobierno golpista, la Comisión Central Administradora de Bienes Incautados, el método para regularizar el saqueo y el expolio.
El cuartel general de Falange se estableció en el actual Casino de la plaza, incautado a sus dueños naturales. Allí eran llevados a declarar los vecinos y vecinas, para que delataran a cualquiera que fuera sospechoso de desafección al régimen, o simplemente porque se le tenía ojeriza o era denunciado por quienes tenían el poder de hacerlo, como el caso que se narra del que fuera hijo de un alcalde socialista, quien estaba jugando a las canicas cuando vinieron un grupo de falangistas (se dan los nombres) que le dijo: “Tú, vente que sólo te vamos a tomar declaración”. Después lo fusilaron. Tenía sólo unos 14 o 15 años.
Esta caterva uniformada creó la Delegación Local de Información e Investigación. Los oligarcas mencionados, latifundistas y señoritos del pueblo (se dan algunos nombres), señalaban a quiénes había que eliminar y los de la Falange elaboraban los listados. El listado era llevado al Cuartel de la Guardia Civil, donde lo firmaba el comandante del puesto. Después un guardia llevaba de nuevo ese listado al Ayuntamiento y le entregaba al carcelero el papel con los nombres de las personas a ejecutar esa noche. Entre la una y las tres de la madrugada llegaba un camión y hacían la saca. Para mortificar más a quienes se habían librado del paseo, que sentían alivio cuando el camión se marchaba, dejaban el vehículo en arranque un rato largo frente al edificio consistorial, prolongando así la angustia de los encarcelados, quienes no sabían si les tocaría esa noche.
Después los llevaban a las tapias del cementerio y los fusilaban, no sin antes torturarlos. Aún quedan en las rejas de este cementerio viejo la huella de las balas. Los cadáveres quedaban allí tirados, hasta que por la mañana venían los enterradores a darles sepultura: “Abrían las fosa, metían los cuerpos, les echaban cal viva y los enterraban”. Para que esta labor no fuera vista por el resto de vecinos del pueblo, los Guardas Rurales “cortaban el paso por el camino del cementerio: una pareja se ponía en el puente de la vía y otra junto a la carretera de La Roca, en el pozo del Sindicato, y apartaban a los que querían transitar por él”. Quienes enterraban a los fusilados, a excepción del encargado municipal del cementerio, eran voluntarios.


> Se estima que durante los primeros meses de la guerra más de 120 personas fueron asesinadas en Montijo por este sistema



Se estima que durante los primeros meses de la guerra más de 120 personas fueron asesinadas en Montijo por este sistema. Siempre según el texto anónimo, los pistoleros, gatilleros y sicarios eran algunos labradores de clase media, fascistizados, artesanos (herreros, carpinteros, herradores, carniceros, esparteros, etc.), “que trabajaban para los propietarios de tierras y ganado, que comían gracias a ellos, tenían ideas de derechas, y no dudaron en afiliarse a la Falange y hacer el trabajo sucio participando activamente en el fusilamiento de republicanos de izquierda”. Muchos de ellos fueron recompensados de diversos modos, bien con oficios de funcionario municipal o bien quedándose con huertas de sus víctimas, como es el caso de uno los enterradores que se prestó voluntario para la macabra labor. Otro de ellos se acabó casando con la hija de uno de los represaliados.
También intervenían los llamados “chaqueteros”, personas que antes de la toma del pueblo habían sido de izquierdas y que ahora, para salvar el pellejo, se dedicaban a delatar y fusilar a sus antiguos compañeros.
No sólo eran asesinos, sino ladrones, matones y violadores. Cometían sus fechorías borrachos de coñac y con total impunidad. Era la manada descontrolada de aquella época, con pleno poder para hacer lo que les viniera en gana. En el escrito se narran las reiteradas y brutales violaciones a una destacada sindicalista, conocida como La Pasionaria de Montijo, en su propia vivienda, en presencia de su misma familia, hasta que fue asesinada junto a un arroyo, entre La Roca de la Sierra y Villar del Rey. Su cuerpo aún no ha sido encontrado.
Esta hueste de criminales mataba en Montijo y en otros pueblos de alrededor. A menudo solían hacerlo encapuchados, para que nadie les identificara. En cierta ocasión a uno de ellos una de sus víctimas le quitó la capucha en Cordobilla de Lácara y fue reconocido como vecino de Montijo. Llegaron a hacer tal escabechina que, según se dice en el texto recogido de fuentes orales, un terrateniente, a quien aún se reconoce, les dijo: “vais a quedar el pueblo sin obreros para trabajar la tierra”. No le preocupaba los asesinatos, sino la escasez de mano de obra.
En el escrito anónimo se dan los nombres y apellidos de todos estos asesinos, ladrones y violadores. Bestias azules. Se dice quién participó en cada una de las partes del criminal episodio. Quién delataba, quién extorsionaba, quién transportaba, quién torturaba, quién mataba, quién daba el tiro de gracia, quién enterraba, quién violaba, quién robaba. Se cuenta también cómo acabaron algunos de ellos. Unos cuantos se suicidaron con el tiempo, otros acabaron solos, enloquecidos y repudiados. Y algunos, los menos, se marcharon a vivir donde nadie les conociera. Pero también hubo quien se quedó en el pueblo y vivió con total impunidad, jactándose de lo que había hecho y volvería a hacer si se diera la ocasión. Muchos de ellos crearon prolíficas familias pudientes que van ya por varias generaciones. Afortunadamente, y a diferencia de quienes cometieron estos crímenes, la memoria colectiva del vecindario siempre ha excluido a los hijos e hijas de semejantes bárbaros de cualquier acusación o culpa de los actos que, sin alma ni piedad ninguna, protagonizaron sus padres o abuelos.


> El escrito que lo inspira está lleno de nombres. Son apellidos conocidos, que esconden el oprobio de un pueblo que aún no ha sabido, porque no se atreve a ello, reconocer sus propios fantasmas



Aunque en este texto que suscribo —y cuyo mérito no es mío— no se haya dado ni un solo nombre, el escrito que lo inspira está cuajado de ellos. Son apellidos conocidos, que esconden el oprobio de un pueblo que aún no ha sabido, porque no se atreve a ello, reconocer sus propios fantasmas. Los hechos, corroborados por diversas investigaciones, coinciden con lo historiado en numerosos libros, la mayoría de ellos de Juan Carlos Molano Gragera, quien ha buceado en la historia más ingrata de este municipio, Montijo. Es de imaginar que la falta de pruebas documentales que certifiquen la identidad de quienes aparecen en estos papeles anónimos como despiadados verdugos y el natural miedo a posibles querellas en virtud del derecho al honor —miedo al fin y al cabo, tanto tiempo después— impiden, por ahora, la publicación libre y con autoría de los mismos, aunque me consta que somos varios los vecinos que disponemos de copia.
Los hechos son sobradamente conocidos. Sólo faltaban los nombres.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Jun 2019)

*La excepción franquista: por qué lo impensable en Alemania e Italia todavía es posible en España*

*Alemania e Italia tienen prohibida por ley la exaltación o apología del nazismo y el fascismo y la castigan con cárcel. En España, sin embargo...*


El pasado martes, Sálvame se convirtió en lo que a muchos les pareció un panfleto "franquista". Varios de los colaboradores del programa, uno de los más vistos de la televisión en España, dijeron en antena ante millones de espectadores que Franco no fue tan malo, que con él "todos tenían trabajo" y que "gracias a él tenemos sanidad pública". Unos días antes de este episodio, varios centenares de nostálgicos se habían dado cita en el Valle de los Caídos para gritar consignas fascistas mientras enarbolaban símbolos de la dictadura. ¿Habrá detenciones, denuncias, juicios? Nada de eso.
Esta exaltación del régimen que atenazó a España durante cuatro décadas no es delito. No se persigue, aunque pueda homologarse a cantar las virtudes de Adolf Hitler o a elogiar las políticas de Benito Mussolini. En Alemania y en Italia, sin embargo, es impensable que alguien salga a la calle con una esvástica para propagar mensajes nazis o con el fasces romano y una camisa negra para blanquear el fascismo.
*Alemania, leyes contra la nostalgia nazi*

El Bundestag alemán votó en los años 90 un paquete de medidas penales para combatir la violencia xenófoba, el auge de los partidos de ultraderecha y a los nostálgicos del Tercer Reich.
Los diputados de Bonn introdujeron en el código penal alemán penas de hasta tres años de cárcel para quienes "aprueben, nieguen o minimicen, en público o en una reunión, los actos perpetrados durante la dictadura nazi".
La legislación alemana no permite las consignas nazis ni la exhibición de sus símbolos y, mucho menos, afirmaciones favorables a Hitler y el nazismo en televisión. La apología del genocidio y su negación también están castigadas por ley. El artículo 86 del Código Penal alemán es absolutamente claro en este sentido:
"Quien distribuya en el interior medios de propaganda [de organizaciones anticonstitucionales o asociaciones que se dirijan "contra los principios del entendimiento de los pueblos"] o los produzca para su divulgación en el país o en el exterior; los tenga disponibles, los introduzca o los exporte, o los haga accesibles públicamente en archivos de datos electrónicos (...) será castigado con pena privativa de la libertad hasta por tres años o con multa".
La introducción de estas medidas se enmarca en unos de los coletazos de la desnazificación, el proceso emprendido por Alemania tras la Segunda Guerra Mundial para borrar de sus instituciones y sociedad todo vestigio del nazismo. Debía resultar en la "depuración" de la sociedad, la cultura, la prensa, la justicia y la política alemanas y vino acompañado por un importante esfuerzo en lo que a memoria histórica se refiere.
Esta es una cuestión de primera importancia para los alemanes, que no permiten ni un solo momento de relajación en el cumplimiento de la ley: son numerosos los casos de turistas que han acabado en manos de los tribunales por hacer el saludo nazi en la calle en una noche de borrachera o por gritar consignas hitlerianas en público.
*Italia, prisión para los fascistas*

Tampoco en Italia tienen los fascistas vía libre. Dos leyes, una de 1952 y otra de 1993 recogían castigos para el fascismo y su apología, pero apenas se aplicaban porque los jueces limitaban su articulado a casos en los que fuese evidente la intención de resucitar el Partido Fascista.
De esa manera, el saludo fascista de grupos de tifosi en los campos de fútbol o la peregrinación anual de nostálgicos a Predappio, el pueblo donde está enterrado Mussolini, quedaban sin castigo. Hasta la inclusión del artículo 293 bis en el Código Penal, que endureció en 2017 las penas para los transgresores de las normas y recoge ahora castigos de hasta cuatro años de prisión para los delitos de "apología del fascismo" y "reconstrucción del partido fascista".
Ese título de la legislación italiana también castiga "la propaganda referida al régimen fascista y nazifascista" y "la simbología y gestualidad del partido fascista y del partido nacionalsocialista alemán y sus relativas ideologías", con hasta dos años de cárcel.
Estas penas están recogidas bajo el título de Delitos contra la personalidad interna del Estado, lo que revela que las instituciones hacen suyo el afán de combatir el fascismo y su resurrección. Esto explica que el saludo fascista pueda ser castigado sin necesidad de que haya violencia, pues constituye en sí mismo un acto que el Estado debe perseguir.
Liga Norte, Movimiento 5 Estrellas y Forza Italia fueron los partidos que se opusieron, en 2017, al endurecimiento de estas leyes.
*La excepción española*

El Código Penal español recoge los delitos de incitación al odio, discriminación o violencia y justificación del genocidio, pero no hace mención a la apología del franquismo y el fascismo. La Ley de Memoria Histórica de 2007, que recoge la retirada de todos los "escudos, insignias, placas y otros objetos" de exaltación franquista de los edificios y espacios públicos, tampoco hace referencia alguna a la apología del franquismo o la dictadura.
En octubre de 2013, el Partido Popular en solitario tumbó una iniciativa de CiU, PSOE, IU, UPyD y UPN que instaba al Gobierno a la "tipificación de conductas que impliquen apología del franquismo, el fascismo, el totalitarismo o el nazismo". En octubre de 2017, En Comú Podem registró en el Congreso otra iniciativa para pedir que la exaltación y la apología del franquismo sean tipificados como delitos, pero siguen sin entrar en el Código Penal.
¿Será Dolores Delgado quién logre introducirlos? La ministra de Justicia del gobierno de Pedro Sánchez ha explicado recientemente que entre las prioridades de su departamento está llevar el delito de "apología del franquismo" a la legislación y estudiar cómo cerrar fundaciones y organizaciones como la Fundación Francisco Franco, cuya actividad se dedica íntegramente a la loa del dictador.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Jun 2019)

*¿Por qué no se juzga al franquismo por crímenes contra la humanidad?*

*El documental 'Lesa Humanitat' analiza las heridas de la dictadura y cómo España se ha enfrentado a su memoria histórica.*


España tiene más de *150.000 muertos a sus espaldas por culpa de Franco.* Muchos de ellos están en cunetas. Es el segundo país con más fosas comunes después de Camboya y, sin embargo, las víctimas del franquismo no tienen ni un mísero monumento que las recuerde. En cambio, tienen que ver cómo las personas que asesinaron a sus familiares durante la guerra y la dictadura han sido reconocidos con calles, o incluso un mausoleo como el Valle de los Caídos, donde cada año se realizan misas en honor a Franco y Primo de Rivera. Por si fuera poco, aquellos que se atreven a pedir dignidad para sus muertos son abandonados a su suerte. La justicia no les defiende, y el estado no les apoya. Son otros países u otras instituciones las que les dan el soporte económico para luchar.
España tiene un problema con la *memoria histórica*. Nunca se cerraron las heridas, y la basura se escondió debajo de la alfombra. Mientras que países como Camboya, Argentina o Alemania pidieron perdón por los crímenes cometidos durante las dictaduras y sus gobernantes fueron juzgados por *crímenes contra la humanidad*, en nuestro país nunca ocurrió lo mismo. La transición, esa que muchos bautizaron como modélica, estableció que para seguir adelante había que *perdonar todo a todos*. Lo que parecía un parche provisional se ha quedado enquistado y se sigue manteniendo, de tal forma que mencionar el tema supone una brecha y un conflicto.





Fotograma de Lesa Humanitat.
Para intentar explicar por qué habría que comenzar un auténtico proceso de revisión de nuestra memoria, llega el documental de *Héctor Faver*_ Lesa Humanitat_, que plantea dos dudas al espectador: ¿cómo es posible que el franquismo no haya sido juzgado por crímenes contra la humanidad?, y ¿hasta qué punto la* herencia de la dictadura* ha llegado a nuestros días? Con declaraciones de víctimas de la represión franquista, el juez Garzón, y presidentes de asociaciones por la recuperación de la Memoria Histórica, se construye una película que disecciona qué ha pasado desde aquel fatídico 1936.
Su director explica que este documental “no tiene que ver con derechas e izquierdas, sino con los *derechos básicos humanos*”. “Queremos que de una vez se trate esto como en cualquier democracia digna. Es inadmisible que tras 40 años de democracia tengamos más de 100.000 personas desaparecidas y que no se haga justicia”, cuenta a EL ESPAÑOL el director del documental. Para Fáver es hora de tomar medidas, y “gobierne quien gobierne lo tiene que resolver, no hay ningún motivo para que no se haga nada y los pocos que lo hacen lo paguen de su bolsillo, en un estado democrático esos gastos deberían ser por parte del estado”.


> Queremos que de una vez se trate esto como en cualquier democracia digna. Es inadmisible que tengamos más de 100.000 personas desaparecidas y que no se haga justicia



Para él hay que traer “*justicia y reparación*” y habría que preguntar a todos los gobernantes que ha habido por qué no lo han hecho, y también por qué nunca se juzgó al franquismo por crímenes contra la humanidad, algo que tienen claro que debería haberse hecho “como en cualquier otra dictadura como la de *Pol Pot* o las del este”. “Parece ser que estamos en una democracia, porque si estuviéramos en un régimen franquista seria lógico que se protegiera, pero estando en democracia es inentendible que haya trabas para que no se pueda normalizar la situación”, zanja.
Un problema que cree que se ha extendido a la educación, ya que los jóvenes estudian mal la historia de España y peor la dictadura. Una extensión de aquella transición que para el “no ha sido modélica”. “No voy a entrar en si en aquel momento fue lo mejor que se pudo hacer, porque aunque fuera así han pasado 40 años”, añade.
Una de las voces más críticas del documental es* Chato Galante*, ex preso político torturado por el franquismo, que también señala a la transición. “En España se decidió hacer una transición que renunciara a la justicia. Se decidió que se amnistiaran los crímenes de la dictadura, que no se tocara el aparato del estado y que la dictadura entronizaría a un monarca impuesto por Franco. Eso supone un *déficit de ruptura* respecto al régimen anterior y eso obligó a que todo girara en torno a una campaña que creó la idea de que fue una transición ejemplar. Eso intenta ocultar ese déficit, y lo que hace es que reaparezca más adelante”, dice con contundencia a este periódico.


> En España se decidió hacer una transición que renunciara a la justicia. Se decidió que no se tocara el aparato del estado y que la dictadura entronizaría a un monarca impuesto por Franco



No desprecia los logros conseguidos, y “la ruptura con la etapa anterior, eso lo hubo, te lo asegura alguien que fue torturado y estuvo en la cárcel, pero lo que también es verdad es que hay un déficit democrático en el régimen del 78”. “Y pasa con muchas cosas, hay un problema territorial cuya base es el reconocimiento del derecho a decidir de una parte de la ciudadanía, y antes de la transición el PSOE reivindicaba como principio democrático básico el derecho a la autodeterminación de los pueblos, y hay muchos testimonios orales y escritos de Felipe González diciendo eso que hoy se niega. Debemos enfrentarnos a eso y resolverlo”, apunta.
Tanto Galante como Héctor Faver coinciden en la importancia de la educación para que la memoria histórica no sea tomada como algo ideológico en lo que la derecha se posiciona en contra y la izquierda a favor. “*La historia de este país se enseña de forma aberrante*. Hace poco un programa de televisión hizo una encuesta y los niños conocían mejor los reyes godos que la dictadura o la transición. No saben quién fue Franco. Mucha gente lo entiende como un Gobierno autoritario, y eso pasa porque los partidos pusieron especial interés para que fuera así. El PSOE gobernó 28 años este país y en ese tiempo ha habido decenas de miles de cadáveres en las cunetas cuyo delito era haber pertenecido al PSOE. El problema de la dictadura no es de sus víctimas, es un problema de la ciudadanía, que ha terminado sufriendo un triple salto mortal a la edad media”, apunta Chato Galante, que aun así está convencido de que no hay marcha atrás, y que en los próximos años veremos cómo por fin se empieza a juzgar aquellos crímenes que siguen debajo de la alfombra.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Jun 2019)

*Documental "Ojos que no ven: Víctimas del fascismo desde la transición"*

Lunes 23 de mayo de 2011. Nodo50 | Descargar artículo en PDF
Desde el fin del franquismo en 1975 hasta hoy, más de 100 personas han sido asesinadas y unas 4.000 han sufrido agresiones a manos de grupos o individuos de la ultraderecha española. Por primera vez, una película narra las historias de víctimas de crímenes fascistas y racistas a lo largo de las últimas décadas, y de sus familiares, amigos y defensores. Son ellos los protagonistas y los narradores de "Ojos que no ven. Víctimas del fascismo y el racismo", un documental de Hecho a Mano/Iria Producciones dirigido por Luis Moles que desvela estos dramas, hasta ahora prácticamente desconocidos por la sociedad española.
*Estreno el miércoles 25 de mayo 2011, 11h.*
Cines Verdi, Bravo Murillo 28, Madrid. Metros: Quevedo y Canal. Entrada libre.
Contacto: prensa@ojosquenoven.org
Más información en www.ojosquenoven.org
Al estreno acudirán los protagonistas y la Asociación de Víctimas de la violencia fascista, racista y homófoba, una organización incipiente que engloba a este colectivo.
La película da voz a las víctimas: inmigrantes, homosexuales, gentes de izquierda e indigentes que han sufrido agresiones, y familiares de las personas asesinadas. También hablan miembros de asociaciones, teatros, y de organizaciones políticas y sindicales cuyos locales han sido blanco de atentados con explosivos.
A partir de un drama personal, la película conecta con una realidad social que, según su director, no es producto de la casualidad. "No son casos aislados, ni de peleas de jóvenes ni de tribus urbanas," explica Moles. "Se trata de una violencia política que ha truncado la vida de miles de personas. El goteo de asesinados y agredidos no para de crecer, mientras que en muchos de los casos los agresores no han sido llevados a la justicia o están en la calle tras cumplir brevísimas condenas." La película abre importantes interrogantes: *¿Se investigan las agresiones? ¿Se persigue a tramas organizadas y a los culpables? ¿Se hace justicia? ¿Se reconoce a las víctimas?*
A raíz de estas tragedias se han producido una serie de reflexiones entre los familiares y amigos que nos ayudan a entender la sociedad en la que vivimos. "Tienen mucho que decir y aportar, puesto que si no lo eran ya antes de su desgracia, hoy se han convertido en luchadores por la libertad," explica Moles. "Y salvo en casos excepcionales, son muy pocas ocasiones en las que estas personas son escuchadas."
*El documental posee una licencia Creative Commons que permite su libre difusión para fines no comerciales. Y será publicado para descarga libre a partir del 26 de mayo.*
*Asistentes confirmados al estreno de "Ojos que no Ven"*

*Mavi Muñoz, madre de Carlos Javier Palomino*, joven de Vallecas asesinado en el metro de Madrid el 11 de noviembre de 2007 cuando se dirigía a una manifestación antifascista por un militar simpatizante de la organización ultraderechista Democracia Nacional. Actualmente es presidenta de la Asociación de Víctimas de la violencia fascista, racista y homófoba.
*Miwa Buene y Mireie Nynewile.* Miwa Buene, economista congoleño de 45 años y vecino de Madrid desde hace una década, fue atacado por la espalda y apaleado el 10 de febrero de 2007 por un ultraderechista por el simple hecho de ser negro. Tras el ataque, el agresor gritó "arriba España" y realizó el saludo fascista. Miwa estuvo 17 días en coma y ha quedado tetrapléjico. Le acompañará su mujer, Mireie.
*Guillém Agulló, padre de Guillem Agulló i Salvador*, joven de 18 años miembro del colectivo independentista Maulets que fue asesinado por un grupo de nazis en Montanejos (Castellón) el 11 de abril de 1993. En 2007, el asesino de Agulló se presentó a las elecciones como candidato del partido ultraderechista Alianza Nacional.
*Agustí Cerdá, Presidente de Esquerra Republicana del País Valencià* y diputado entre 2004 y 2008. El 29 de noviembre de 2007, la ultraderecha hizo estallar una bomba con metralla en la sede del partido ERC. Los locales de izquierda de Valencia han sufrido decenas de atentados por parte de grupos ultraderechistas.
*Jo O’Curneen, miembro de la Compañía de Teatro Yllana y unos de los gestores del teatro Alfil*, de Madrid. El 1 de marzo de 2006, cuando el teatro exhibía la obra "Revelación" de Leo Bassi, la ultraderecha colocó una bomba incendiaria en el teatro preparada para estallar durante la representación de la obra, que había sido señalada por la ultraderecha y algunos dirigentes de la iglesia católica como "blasfema" e "insulto a la iglesia".
*Alberto Madrazo, miembro de la Asociación Cultural Estrella Roja* (Madrid). La sede de la asociación en Madrid, compartida con el PCE, sufrió un atentado ultraderechista el 29 de noviembre de 2006 y quedó calcinada.
*Eugeni Rodriguez, presidente del Front d’ Alliberamente Gay de Catalunya* (FAGC), la primera organización de liberación homosexual fundada en 1975 y que impulsó el nacimiento de colectivos similares en todo el país.
*Alfredo Grimaldos, periodista y escritor*, es autor, entre otras obras de "La sombra de Franco en la transición", "Zaplana, el brazo incorrupto del PP" y "La iglesia en España".
*Esteban Ibarra, Presidente del Movimiento contra la Intolerancia*, ha impulsado la Oficina de Solidaridad con las Víctimas. Coordina el Informe Raxen, que recoge anualmente las agresiones racistas y fascistas y ha publicado varios libros, entre ellos, "Los crímenes de odio" y "La España racista: la lucha en defensa de las víctimas".


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Jun 2019)

Fascismo 2.0: de aquellos polvos vienen estos lodos
_Texto completo en: Fascismo 2.0: de aquellos polvos vienen estos lodos_

Que este fin de semana una cofradía estrafalaria, como Vox, haya llenado la Plaza de Toros de Vistalegre en Madrid, ha hecho saltar las alarmas que algunos tenían anestesiadas desde hace décadas. La “ultraderecha” está de moda entre Alemania y Brasil porque así lo dice la prensa del mundo entero.

Antes (casi) nadie hablaba de este asunto, que parecía cosa de un pasado remoto; ahora todos los días no menos de 70 noticias en castellano abundan en lo mismo, aunque todas ellas reinciden en los tópicos: hay unas elecciones y ponen la lupa en el número de votos (o de escaños) de la “ultraderecha”, que siempre crece; de lo contrario no es noticia.

Hasta ahora esos que tanto se alarman no tenían miedo, pero ahora sí. Creen que los cafres de Vox, si llegan al gobierno, van a poder hacer algo más que no hayan hecho el PP o el PSOE en 40 años. Por lo tanto, hay que votar a la “izquierda” para que la “derecha” no crezca, y menos los “ultras”.

*En España hay dos tipos de clientela antifascista. Unos son alarmistas y los otros estamos alarmados. Los primeros se preocupan por lo que pueda pasar; los otros por lo que ya ha pasado. Pero sobre todo lo que nos preocupa es que haya pasado desapercibido*.

Desde 2000 en España está preso Manuel Pérez Martínez, secretario general de un Partido Comunista ilegalizado, un caso único en el mundo, pero eso alarmó a muy pocos. Ahora que tanto se habla de “montajes policiales”, deberían pensar que hace décadas que en España no hay otra cosa que montajes de todo tipo y que, por lo tanto las víctimas de los mismos deberían estar en libertad y, si no lo están, hay que exigir su liberación, es decir, la amnistía.

Lo que decimos se puede extender a quienes, como Alfredo Remírez, han ejercido su derecho a la libertad de expresión, y también están encarcelados; a quienes están pendientes de juicio ahora mismo y cuyos responsables no son los matarifes de Vox sino fiscales, jueces, tribunales, leyes, cárceles... Es decir: el Estado. Si Llarena no es un fascista, ¿qué es exactamente?

Lo que pueda venir en un futuro inminente no debe esconder lo que ya tenemos encima. Pero para enterarse de eso hay que dar un paso más y apercibirse de que el fascismo no es tal o cual colectivo sino la forma misma de dominación del capital monopolista en la fase actual del capitalismo en la que vivimos hoy.

Por supuesto que un partido, como AfD en Alemania, cuyo número de votos crece, es fascista, pero también lo es el jefe del BND, el servicio secreto, que ha amparado los crímenes neonazis que, por ello mismo, se convierten en crímenes de Estado, de los que se asegura la impunidad, para lo cual esos llamados “neonazis” deben contar con la complicidad de policías, fiscales, jueces, políticos y periodistas, algo que en España es de sobra conocido desde los tiempos de los GAL.

Del fascismo sabemos tres cosas desde su mismo surgimiento: que crece si no se le combate, que si está creciendo es porque no se le está combatiendo y que si no se le combate es porque se le oculta, empezando por no llamar a las cosas por su nombre, es decir, por decir que Vox es la “ultraderecha”, que los fiscales o los jueces que participan de los montajes no son fascistas o que meter a un rapero en la cárcel tampoco lo es.

La ocultación del fascismo como “ultraderecha” es una de las preocupaciones principales de las cadenas de comunicación convencionales, que todos los demás, empezando por los “alternativos”, siguen al pie de la letra. Parece que la “ultraderecha” es algo nuevo, sin raíces en el pasado y que el Estado o los partidos “no fascistas” son algo por completo ajenos a ese auge.

Del crecimiento del fascismo, de la represión fascista y de los crímenes fascistas son responsables todos esos que no llaman a las cosas por su nombre y que, por consiguiente, no saben ni contra quién están luchando (si es que luchan contra algo).
_Texto completo en: Fascismo 2.0: de aquellos polvos vienen estos lodos_


----------



## klopec (9 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Verdugos conocidos: la represión fascista en Montijo en 1936*
> 
> Un escrito anónimo dejado en la puerta del autor detalla los nombres y los apellidos de la represión franquista en las calles de Montijo.
> 
> ...



Se estima, se cree, quizás ... Y ahora un escrito anónimo 80 años después donde nos dice que alguien había escuchado algo ... y unos nombres que no se dan ... Estilo Espinosa, presentar acusaciones basados en testimonios orales de nadie sabe quién ni cuando se hicieron ... 

Memorias de un funcionario que *de 12 años de prisión sólo cumple UNO* y se le rehabilita en el Ayuntamiento franquista ??? 

Y se narran una brutal violación y asesinato que QUIZÄS se produjo no se sabe donde y nunca apareció ningún cuerpo ... ??

Memeces, hipótesis 80 años después valen para nada ... Propaganda, basura. Paparruchas para universitarios ...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Jun 2019)

*Predicadores armados: Los curas que mataron a «rojos» y dieron gracias a Dios*

Pete «Black Thunder»
*Cuando se les veía aparecer, los presos sabían que los asesinatos eran inminentes*. El *Padre Cid*, que tras el golpe fascista oficiaba misa en la tenebrosa cárcel Nueva, en Valladolid (recientemente inaugurada por la República en junio de 1935), repetía una y otra vez que el desgraciado preso, antes de ser fusilado por sus «pecados», recibiera la hostia consagrada y así, aseguraba, su pesar sería más leve. Luego, en los casos en que el fusilado dejaba a sus hijos solos, se encargaba de «reeducarlos» en el patronato que fundó. Con el estallido de la Guerra Civil, en Valladolid, feudo del derechismo, la represión fue tremenda: cuando las celdas y patio de la cárcel Nueva se llenaron se tuvo que volver a reubicar a los presos en la Vieja.





Cárcel Vieja de Valladolid
*Florentino, cura de Bocigas*, acompañaba a las patrullas de asesinos. Al parecer, su objetivo era que en el último instante los fusilados «confesasen sus pecados», que debían ser gravísimos.





Cárcel Nueva
Así que *muchos acudían junto a grupos de guardias falangistas*. A veces marchaban de uniforme y pistola al cinto, *como si fuesen imitadores del personaje del furibundo «Predicador»*. Bendecían las armas y a los más débiles de corazón les aliviaban sus pesares. *Hubo hasta curas que fueron condecorados. *





*Algunos supervivientes y falangistas, que vieron en acción a los curas armados, aún los recuerdan,* unos con espanto y otros llenos de orgullo. Iban armados y, con la llegada de las tropas, no dudaron en denunciar a vecinos, que fueron fusilados, como la familia de Heraclio Conde. Uno de sus familiares lo describe así: «Es un alegre clérigo… me lo imagino disparando trabucos y no le cae mal la imagen… Cuando regresó a Valladolid y volvió a hacerse cargo de la parroquia, denunció a aquellos vecinos que desde su punto de vista eran “indeseables”. Anteriormente se había mostrado beligerante con los sectores de la izquierda, y cuando se produjo el golpe colaboró con eficacia: denunció personalmente a la familia de Heraclio Conde, quien fue fusilado junto con sus dos hijos varones». Más aún: *José de Rojas Martín*, otro párroco, que dirigía la iglesia de Castrillo Tejeriego, supervisaba personalmente la lista de detenidos y próximamente fusilados, dando el visto bueno.





Una columna de requetés fascistas cargando con la cruz
*Esta lista de «hombres de Dios»* *con crímenes de sangre* (o una de tantas, pues los casos se repartieron por toda la geografía del país), ha sido recogida magistralmente por *Orosía Castán, miembro del colectivo Verdad y Justicia*. La historia, sin duda, *estremece*. Aunque la Iglesia no alentó la lucha armada de sus curas, al menos oficialmente, muchos fueron vistos fusil al hombro, dispuestos a acabar ellos mismos con el comunismo y hacerles más rápida la ascensión a los cielos o, posiblemente, según ellos, al mismo averno, a los «pecadores». *Salieron en patrullas, presenciaron los fusilamientos y, a veces, daban muerte ellos mismos. *





Altos cargos de la Iglesia en Valladolid junto a mandos falangistas










_Vanguardia_, periódico de las JSU (Juventudes Socialistas Unificadas)





Cura bendice a las tropas de voluntarios
Fueron *numerosos en el Alto de León*, aunque casi nunca iban con sotana, sino con mono de trabajo, pero también fueron prestos a plena línea del frente, donde combatieron codo con codo con las tropas y algunos cayeron en combate. Otros muchos iban de visita, acompañando a grupos de falangistas. Su misión era, a sus ojos, profética: *«De los frentes saldrá una nueva España. A nosotros nos toca ayudar al parto y educar a la criatura»*, afirmó en una pastoral *Fernando Martín Sánchez Juliá*, miembro de la Iglesia.
*«La fotografía que durante décadas sin duda ha generado más polémica es aquella en que se ve a un nutrido grupo de seminaristas posando con fusiles en la plaza de toros de Pamplona»*





Recreación de los curas armados para la película _La Buena Nueva_
Sin embargo, la fotografía que durante décadas sin duda ha generado más polémica es aquella en que se ve a un nutrido grupo de seminaristas posando con fusiles en la plaza de toros de Pamplona. Parece que no existe unanimidad acerca de cuándo se tomó, y también parece ser que pudo haber sido mucho antes de la Guerra Civil, en la década de los veinte. Y posiblemente fuese publicada en _El Pensamiento Navarro_ o _Diario de Navarra_, aunque en plena Guerra Civil volvió a ser difundida por la prensa republicana, que la atribuyó a la labor paramilitar de los curas fascistas.





Seminaristas armados en la plaza de toros de Pamplona
*¿Por qué razón posaron armados?* Hay quien apunta que puede tratarse de seminaristas realizando la instrucción del servicio militar obligatorio, lo cual podría probarlo la presencia de un instructor militar a la derecha de la imagen. Los seminaristas, por aquellos años, solían hacer la instrucción militar durante unas pocas horas y en varias semanas sin vestir uniforme militar sino con sus propios hábitos talares.


----------



## fredesvindo (9 Jun 2019)

*Los asesinados por los republicanos seguirán en las cunetas*

*En 2007 el Gobierno socialista de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero aprobó la Ley de Memoria Histórica. Con ello conseguía reabrir las heridas de la Guerra Civil que parecían cerradas.* Volvió a revivirse el estigma de las dos Españas mientras que unos y otros se volvían a arrojar muertos a la cara. Esta Ley venía con una generosa dotación presupuestaria que acabó consolidándose en seis millones de euros anuales y que se mantuvo de forma directa hasta que el Gobierno de Rajoy la cambió por otra indirecta, como publicó Gaceta.es, a través de una partida opaca a través de Derechos de Gracia y Justicia.


Al amparo de esta ley surgieron* decenas de asociaciones que han vivido subvencionadas por arrogándose la representación de las víctimas y sus familias.* De las víctimas y las familias de un solo bando, el que representaba al Frente Popular, mientras que los muertos del otro bando quedaban condenados a seguir pudriéndose en fosas comunes anónimas.
Esta interpretación de la recuperación de cuerpos quedó clara desde el principio. Ya en 2008, unas obras realizadas en el acuartelamiento de la Brigada Paracaidista de Alcalá de Henares dejaba al descubierto varios cuerpos –inicialmente se habló de al menos cinco, luego de algo más de una docena-, aunque nunca sabremos el número. *La intención de esta ley era vender una idílica Segunda República que se defendió de los malvados militares que asesinaban a la población.* Por eso no podían sacarse cadáveres de represaliados por el Frente Popular.

Cuando quedó claro que los cuerpos encontrados en Alcalá de Henares no pertenecían al bando republicano, es decir que eran víctimas de la represión frentepopulista, *se decidió volver a tapar los cuerpos y dejarlos enterrados.* Todo ello a pesar de que ya había sido encontrada la fosa, que es el paso más difícil en la recuperación de cuerpos. Pero el Gobierno de Zapatero no podía permitirse este error, y los cráneos con orifico de bala y las tibias fracturadas por la tortura y los golpes volvieron a la tierra en la que reposaban desde la Guerra Civil. Estos muertos no se merecían el entierro digno que las asociaciones de la Memoria Histórica exigen para los suyos.
PUBLICIDAD sas.cmd.push(function() { sas.render("62982"); // Formato : Robapaginas_parrafo_2 300x250 });
Solamente un año después se vivía otra situación similar. Se buscaban víctimas pertenecientes a las Brigadas Internacionales que habían caído durante la campaña de Aragón. Los equipos forenses estaban en Rubielos de Mora (Huesca) y encontraron varias fosas con cuerpos de brigadistas. *Se recuperaron 4 cuerpos en dos fosas, pero al analizarlos se descubrió que habían sido asesinados por sus compañeros en una represión interna. Se tenían localizados un total de 46 cuerpos, pero no había fondos para ellos* y los 42 restantes siguen en las anónimas fosas comunes a las que les arrojaron los comunistas.

En 2010 se produjo el mayor hallazgo de una fosa común desde que se aprobó la polémica ley de Zapatero. En el municipio de Camuñas se reabrió una vieja mina abandonada en la que se sabía que los milicianos habían asesinado a cientos de “franquistas” durante la Guerra Civil. Tras retirar más de quince toneladas de escombros con las que habían intentado tapar sus crímenes, empezaron a salir los cuerpos. El cubicaje y encajonamiento de los cuerpos llevó al equipo forense a considerar que* había entre 240 y 300 cuerpos. Entre ellos están documentados mujeres y niños. Pero la Ley de Memoria Histórica tampoco tenía dinero para su extracción.* Y nuevamente ya se había dado el paso más complicado, el de encontrar la fosa. Una fosa que, por cierto, se conocía desde la Guerra Civil y que jamás fue abierta por el franquismo pese a saber que allí había víctimas de los suyos.

En 2012 se encontraba una nueva fosa común. Esta vez era en Villa Sana de Mena. Nuevamente sus ocupantes habían sido asesinados por comunistas, socialistas y anarquistas. En este caso *se calcula que había 50 cuerpos, y nuevamente tenemos que decir que se calcula porque los cuerpos siguen en la fosa,* abandonados por la ley sectaria aprobada por socialistas y ensalzada por comunistas.
PUBLICIDAD sas.cmd.push(function() { sas.render("62983"); // Formato : Robapaginas_parrafo_3 300x250 });

Y llegamos a 2014 con una nueva fosa común con 72 cuerpos de asesinados por los republicanos. Esta vez en Borriol (Castellón). Se buscaban los restos de dos fusilados por el franquismo, José Valls y Luis Messequer, en su lugar se encontró una fosa común con 72 cuerpos de soldados nacionales, por las características de los restos encontrados posiblemente pertenecían a la denominada “quinta del biberón”. Soldados muy jóvenes que entraron en combate al final de la Guerra Civil. Pero nuevamente se volvió a tapar la fosa y los restos no han sido exhumados, individualizados e identificados.*Nuevamente pertenecían al “bando equivocado” según quienes dictaron la Ley de Memoria Histórica que dictaba quienes eran los bueno y quienes los malos en una España que volvía a ser obligada a dividirse.*


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Jun 2019)

*La impunidad en España y los crímenes franquistas (Manual para neófitos)*

*Introducción*


Es evidente que en los últimos años la sociedad española se ha sensibilizado por la situación de las víctimas de la represión franquista, lo que ha dado lugar al surgimiento de numerosas actividades relacionadas con estos hechos. A pesar de los años transcurridos, cualquiera que se acerca a esta cuestión, se encuentra por parte del Estado con la dejación de la situación de las víctimas, de la memoria y de los derechos humanos.

Y es precisamente desde el discurso de derechos humanos desde donde se puede hacer frente a la situación y exigir al Estado la justicia necesaria para poner fin a la desmemoria, dejación e impunidad a que se ha reducido esta cuestión.

En un momento en que los modelos de impunidad impuestos en otros países, como Argentina y Chile, han visto caer su legitimidad y su legalidad, es ya hora que el Estado Español, en parte responsable de dichos modelos, asuma su propia problemática, la que denominamos el «modelo español de impunidad», y ponga fin al mismo en forma democrática y con el respeto que todas las víctimas se merecen, pero teniendo muy claro que la finalidad es consolidar las libertades civiles y los derechos humanos.

Es necesario que se entienda que la justicia es lo contrario de la venganza. Es necesario que no se equipare, en un discurso perverso, el concepto de justicia al de venganza, pues ello posibilita que se considere el olvido como una de las bases del estado de derecho. Ninguna sociedad puede sobrevivir al desconocimiento de su propia historia, por horrible que ésta sea… Y es evidente que el discurso de derechos humanos y libertades no se recuperó aún de la pérdida de ambos valores tras el golpe de estado franquista.

*Los derechos de las víctimas y familiares*


La impunidad se define como «la inexistencia, de hecho o de derecho, de responsabilidad penal por parte de los autores de violaciones de los derechos humanos, así como de responsabilidad civil, administrativa o disciplinaria, porque escapan a toda investigación con miras a su inculpación, detención, procesamiento y, en caso de ser reconocidos culpables, condena, incluso a la indemnización del daño causado a sus víctimas». [Informe final acerca de la cuestión de la impunidad de los autores de violaciones de los derechos humanos (derechos civiles y políticos) preparado por el Sr. L. Joinet de conformidad con la resolución 1996/119 de la Subcomisión. E/CN.4/Sub.2/1997/20. 26 de junio de 1997, en adelante E/CN.4/Sub.2/1997/20]
En relación con los derechos de las víctimas, consideradas como sujetos de derecho, es deber de los Estados (E/CN.4/Sub.2/1997/20/Rev.1) garantizar:

a) *el derecho de las víctimas a saber*. No se trata solamente del derecho individual que toda víctima, o sus parientes o amistades, tiene a saber qué pasó en tanto que derecho a la verdad.

El derecho de saber es también un derecho colectivo que tiene su origen en la historia para evitar que en el futuro las violaciones se reproduzcan. Por contrapartida tiene, a cargo del Estado, el «deber de la memoria» a fin de prevenir contra las deformaciones de la historia que tienen por nombre el revisionismo y el negacionismo. El conocimiento, para un pueblo, de la historia de su opresión pertenece a su patrimonio y como tal debe ser preservado.

b) *el derecho de las víctimas a la justicia*; Implica que toda víctima tenga la posibilidad de hacer valer sus derechos beneficiándose de un recurso justo y eficaz, principalmente para conseguir que su opresor sea juzgado, obteniendo su reparación. No existe reconciliación justa y durable sin que sea aportada una respuesta efectiva a los deseos de justicia.

El derecho a la justicia confiere al Estado una serie de obligaciones: la de investigar las violaciones, perseguir a sus autores y, si su culpabilidad es establecida, de asegurar su sanción.

c) *el derecho a obtener reparación*. El derecho a reparación implica tanto medidas individuales como medidas generales y colectivas. En el plano individual, las víctimas deben beneficiarse de un recurso eficaz. Este derecho comprende los tres tipos de medidas siguientes: Medidas de restitución, Medidas de indemnización y Medidas de readaptación.

En el plano colectivo, las medidas de sentido carácter simbólico, a título de reparación moral, tales como el reconocimiento público y solemne por parte del Estado de su responsabilidad, las declaraciones oficiales restableciendo a las víctimas su dignidad, las ceremonias conmemorativas, las denominaciones de vías públicas, los monumentos, permiten asumir mejor el deber de la memoria.

*Franquismo, ley de Amnistía y Ley de Memoria*


A partir del 14 de abril de 2004, con la publicación del informe «La cuestión de la impunidad en España y los crímenes franquistas» y su Plan de Acción, dio comienzo el desarrollo de un discurso sobre las víctimas republicanas de la Guerra Civil, de la Segunda Guerra Mundial y de la dictadura franquista. Por primera vez se hicieron públicos documentos que permiten la categorización criminal del régimen franquista y de su participación, como parte de los Países del Eje, en la guerra de agresión nacionalsocialista que sufrieron la práctica totalidad de los países europeos, pero muy especialmente los países del Centro y del Este de Europa.

De especial importancia es la resolución 39 (I) de 12 de diciembre de 1946 de la ONU, que define al régimen franquista: «(a) En sus orígenes, naturaleza, estructura y conducta general, el régimen de Franco es un régimen fascista modelado sobre, y en gran medida establecido gracias a, la ayuda recibida de la Alemania Nazi de Hitler y la Italia Fascista de Mussolini.»

Esta definición, unida a la actuación del fascismo español, nos permite afirmar que el franquismo fue un régimen criminal y que sus crímenes permanecen impunes judicialmente en virtud de artificios legales pergeñados durante la denominada «transición». En este sentido, *es totalmente contrario al derecho internacional vigente* que continúen en vigor leyes como la mal llamada «ley de amnistía», que fue en realidad el parapeto jurídico de los responsables franquistas de la comisión de crímenes contra la humanidad.

Estas resoluciones por tanto proclaman la ilegalidad del régimen franquista, de ahí que se ocultara su existencia en el momento de elaborar la Constitución Española, o, dicho de otro modo, España tendría que aplicar estas resoluciones conforme al derecho internacional, siendo que además le atañe directamente. ¿Qué se hizo? Ocultarlas y lograr que se ocultaran en el sistema de Naciones Unidas. Si el contenido de la Resolución 39(I) de 12 de diciembre de 1946, se aplicara, sería una causa de nulidad de la constitución de 1978, porque esta Constitución desconoce estas resoluciones, y, de hecho, declara legal el franquismo.

En fechas más recientes, este marco de impunidad se ha visto complementado con la «ley de la memoria» de 2007. Una ley contraria al derecho internacional, a la jurisprudencia europea y que, consecuentemente, viola el propio derecho interno español. El Congreso español dio el visto bueno, entre otros, a un artículo 3 que declara que los tribunales franquistas eran ilegítimos pero legales; ése es el argumento que se usa para no declarar nulas las leyes y otros actos jurídicos del franquismo que con contrarios además a la Constitución actual. Son legales pero ilegítimos. *La legislación franquista no se anula y por tanto sigue en vigencia*. Desde el punto de vista doctrinal es una ley complementaria a la ley de Amnistía y cierra hoy por hoy toda posibilidad de reconocimiento jurídico de las víctimas.

Este modelo legal de impunidad sancionado por el Congreso tiene diversos efectos prácticos en el ámbito legal, pero principalmente, ha supuesto la indefensión y exclusión de las víctimas republicanas y la declaración de legalidad del ordenamiento jurídico franquista.

Estas cuestiones, que no son menores, conforman una base de ilegitimidad sobre la que se asienta el régimen político actual. Este problema de fondo no puede superarse con voluntarismos frívolos tales como querer mirar sólo al «futuro promisorio», al tiempo que nos negamos a analizar el pasado, menos aún cuando ese voluntarismo pretende desconocer que el fascismo español está inmerso y es consecuencia de la historia europea.

Alemania, Francia, etc han anulado las leyes represora por lo que no existe esa «excepción española», esa «inseguridad jurídica» que permite comprender la democracia alemana, francesa, italiana e incluso la japonesa obviando su ruptura con los modelos legales nacionalsocialistas, fascistas o imperialistas. Hoy no es discutible afirmar que el régimen fascista español cometió crímenes contra la población civil y que practicó el asesinato, el exterminio, la tortura, el sometimiento a esclavitud, la deportación, la persecución por motivos políticos, raciales y religiosos, así como el encarcelamiento arbitrario.

No obstante, esta constatación empírica, es rechazada por la mayoría del parlamento español y los tribunales, los cuales intentan crear un absurdo e inmoral sistema doctrinal que permita ocultar para siempre la historia del fascismo español.

Tampoco la posibilidad de una Comisión de la Verdad, en cualquiera de sus formas, constituye un mecanismo de respuesta al problema de la impunidad, sobre todo si se tiene en cuenta que las comisiones de la verdad no pueden suplir la obligación que pesa sobre el Estado de investigar, a través de su poder judicial, los crímenes del franquismo.

El 18 de noviembre de 2006, a raíz de un informe publicado por la Sección Española de Amnistía Internacional, la Presidenta de la Asociación de Familiares y Amigos de Represaliados de la II República por el Franquismo (AfarIIREP) redactadaba una carta pública, en la que dejaba claro su rechazo a la posibilidad de una Comisión de la Verdad en cualquiera de sus formas, y ello por tres cuestiones básicas: a) Porque en un estado de derecho lo que debe primar es el derecho a la justicia y esto no se consigue a través de una Comisión de la Verdad; b) Porque el derecho internacional aplicable en la jurisdicción europea obliga al cumplimiento de normas jurídicas que una Comisión de la Verdad no puede garantizar; c) Porque las Comisiones de la Verdad han significado en la práctica la configuración de modelos de impunidad.

Es el Estado quien ha de garantizar el *derecho a la justicia*, con todas las implicaciones que ello supone, como es el acceso a los archivos de la represión, a las causas de la muerte en los registros civiles, al respeto de la normativa forense en materia de exhumaciones de restos humanos (y no de restos antropológicos, que es como se ha tratado hasta el momento a las víctimas de ejecuciones judiciales y extrajudiciales cometidas por el régimen franquista). El Estado no puede declinar ni hacer dejación de sus obligaciones en materia de derecho penal internacional. Es indudable que en el caso del Reino de España la falta de responsabilidad penal de los autores de violaciones graves a los derechos humanos es absoluta y, por ende, el sistema de impunidad diseñado durante la transición sigue incólume.

Y si dejamos que se implanten definitivamente los modelos de impunidad, corremos el riesgo cierto de perder las libertades que el Pacto Internacional de Derechos Civiles y Políticos pretendió universalizar. Los modelos de impunidad surgen con la pretensión de resolver el dilema que representan la democracia, las libertades y la expresión del uso racional de ambas, que son los derechos humanos. Les caracteriza la vanidad, que se plasma en «la presunción de gobernar hasta más allá de la tumba…, en la más insolente de todas las tiranías», como tan bien respondiera Thomas Paine a Edmund Burke.

Y esto es así porque como decía Jeremy Bentham «del poder de perdonar sin límites surge la impunidad de la delincuencia en todas sus formas, de la impunidad de la delincuencia en todas sus formas, la impunidad de todas la formas de maldad, de la impunidad de todas las formas de maldad, la descomposición de los gobiernos, de la descomposición de los gobiernos la descomposición política de la sociedad».

En pleno 2017, tras 40 años de democracia, el estado español continúa incumpliendo los tratados internacionales en materia de derechos humanos que ha firmado y desoyendo las recomendaciones de los organismos internacionales, particularmente de las Naciones Unidas. *Para acabar con la impunidad únicamente hay una vía: una ley emanada del Parlamento español, que condene jurídicamente ilegales el régimen franquista, sus leyes represivas y sus tribunales, y que declare nulas de pleno derecho sus sentencias.*

La única «utopía» realmente existente, radica en esperar _la Verdad, la Justicia y la Reparación_, dentro del actual sistema de poder existente en España, encabezado por un Rey que no ha jurado la Constitución Española de 1978, para no incurrir en perjurio, ya que juró ante los evangelios su lealtad incondicional a la dictadura del general Franco, el 22 de julio de 1969.

No se puede construir el futuro dando la espalda al pasado y restaurar la justicia significa devolver a las generaciones venideras la libertad, para lo cual es necesario obligar al mundo político a recuperar su conexión con las formas de vida éticas donde la fraternidad y la solidaridad ocupen su lugar. De lo contrario condenamos a las generaciones venideras a vivir en plena soledad y en un espacio vacío.

*Las fosas comunes del franquismo*


Los desenterramientos que se hicieron y se siguen haciendo en España desde el punto de vista del derecho ordinario y desde el punto de vista del derecho internacional *son ilegales*.

Si decimos que hay una fosa común en determinado lugar y procedemos a desenterrar los restos, producimos efectos que no tienen reparación posible. El primero, que estamos desenterrando fuera de la legislación forense y eso ya sería un delito. Es fácil de entender, conforme a la legislación forense en vigor, si aparece un cadáver nadie ha de tocarlo hasta que llegue un forense judicial. Una fosa es exactamente igual, por más que hayan pasado 70 años.

Por otro lado, en la Unión Europea existe un protocolo de desenterramiento en los casos de crímenes graves, o sea, no es lo mismo desenterrar a la víctima de un asesinato que una fosa común. Hay una manera de desenterrar para probar que fue un acto de exterminio. Esta posibilidad probatoria se elimina cuando lo que se realiza es un desenterramiento ilegal.

La «carrera» de exhumaciones ilegales en España, probablemente tiene el objetivo en destruir aquellas que podían constituir prueba fehaciente de los actos de exterminio sistemáticos, que son los que configuran el tipo penal de crímenes contra la humanidad, y, que por tanto, no prescribirían. Cuando hablamos de fosas*, *estamos hablando de crímenes, en concreto de los más graves crímenes que un estado puede cometer en cualquier sociedad o país, es decir, de crímenes de guerra, contra la paz y de lesa humanidad.

Según la ley procesal española (Lecrim.), su investigación y persecución corresponden a los juzgados de instrucción y tribunales penales españoles. *La exhumación e identificación de víctimas*, siguiendo lo dispuesto por el Auto del Tribunal Supremo de 28 de marzo de 2012 y tal cual resume en su comunicado oficial sobre el mismo el Consejo General del Poder Judicial, *corresponde a los Juzgados de instrucción de los lugares donde ocurrieron presuntamente los hechos.*

El Consejo General del Poder Judicial literalmente, aclara que «La Sala Segunda del Tribunal Supremo, mediante Auto motivado 29 de marzo ha acordado que la competencia sobre las denominadas ‘fosas del franquismo’, y, por tanto, sobre la tramitación de las distintas diligencias abiertas para esclarecer la localización e identificación de los restos mortales de personas desaparecidas durante los años de la Guerra Civil y la inmediata posguerra en diferentes puntos de la geografía española, corresponde a los Juzgados de instrucción de aquellos lugares donde supuestamente ocurrieron los hechos…». Es mas afirma que considera que puede instarse del juez de instrucción competente (artículo 14.2 de la Ley de Enjuiciamiento Criminal) la práctica de las diligencias dirigidas a datar aquellas acciones criminales y a la identificación de los afectados para proceder consecuentemente en derecho.

Con este Auto se ha resuelto el problema de las posiciones contrarias a derecho existentes hasta el momento. Lo grave es que en España ha habido, y hay, cientos de desenterramientos realizados al margen de la ley, negando el derecho a la justicia a las víctimas y tratándolas como meros restos arqueológicos y no como sujetos de pleno derecho.

Parece entonces obvio que las exhumaciones y la identificación de víctimas del franquismo enterradas en fosas comunes, deben realizarse siguiendo procedimientos acordes con el derecho internacional de derechos humanos, es decir, han de realizarse *en el marco de un procedimiento judicial válido*, con todas las garantías forenses y del debido proceso propias del mismo. La administración local, central o autonómica, las asociaciones, etc podrán auxiliar a la administración judicial, pero jamás suplantarla en un estado de derecho.

_Entonces, ¿por qué las víctimas del franquismo han de tener un tratamiento, distinto a cualquier otra persona? ¿Por qué se las vuelve a penalizar, negándoles los derechos que les asisten como víctimas de ejecuciones extrajudiciales, asesinatos, deportación, encarcelamiento, torturas y un largo etcétera, y un juicio justo con las debidas garantías? ¿Por qué se les niega su derecho a que los crímenes de que son víctimas sean investigados judicialmente, y en su caso, sus victimarios sean enjuiciados y condenados por los crímenes cometidos?._

El principio del juez natural del lugar de los hechos es un principio básico de los derechos y libertades civiles reconocido desde la Revolución Francesa, en contraposición al derecho absolutista de elegir jueces y fijar jurisdicciones de excepción que fue convertido por Carl Schmitt en el moderno «derecho de excepción», base del derecho nacionalsocialista y del franquista y que ha resurgido asimismo como base de la legislación post atentados de las torres gemelas, siendo su ejemplo más representativo el de los presos de Guantánamo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Jun 2019)

Lo resuelto por ese Auto del Tribunal Supremo debería haber puesto fin a los desenterramientos ilegales, desenterramientos que llevan a la destrucción de pruebas de los crímenes cometidos por el Franquismo. Este tipo de actividades han sido ampliamente difundidas por los medios y han contado además con la mayor parte de la financiación que, desde Moncloa, se distribuyó para estos fines «memorialísticos», de forma que los desenterramientos ilegales se han convertido, como ya hemos dicho, en el eje central que ha permitido la ocultación de la cuestión de fondo, esto es, el reconocimiento jurídico de las víctimas.
De los fundamentos del Auto de 28 de marzo de 2012, que resuelve la cuestión de la jurisdicción, son de destacar especialmente los siguientes:
«La Declaración sobre los principios fundamentales de justicia para las víctimas de delito y del abuso de poder, de 29 de noviembre de 1985, de la Asamblea General de la ONU propugna el establecimiento y reforzamiento, cuando fuera necesario, de «mecanismos judiciales y administrativos que permitan a las víctimas obtener reparación mediante procedimientos oficiales u oficiosos que sean expeditos, justos, poco costosos y accesibles».
«En el mismo sentido, con mayor precisión y detalle, la Resolución de 2000, de la Comisión de Derechos Humanos de la ONU. Y, sobre todo, la Resolución de 2006, aprobada por la Asamblea General de la ONU, relativa a Principios y directrices básicos sobre el derecho de las víctimas de violaciones manifiestas de las normas internacionales de derechos humanos y de violaciones graves del derecho internacional humanitaria a interponer recursos y obtener reparaciones.»
Ambas normas son previas a la denominada «Ley de la Memoria» y fueron deliberadamente ignoradas por los «padres» de esta esa Ley, y, por supuesto, por numerosos miembros de la judicatura, fiscalía y abogacía, constituyendo _per se_ la demostración objetiva de la nueva doctrina de impunidad e injusticia que impera en España.
*La resistencia armada antifranquista: Los guerrilleros*

En pleno siglo XXI la vergonzante realidad actual en el estado español, es que oficialmente a los guerrilleros y guerrilleras se les sigue asociando a la condición de bandoleros y terroristas (calificación por tanto no amnistiable ni siquiera por la preconstitucional ley de Amnistía), ya que sus sentencias condenatorias franquistas siguen estando vigentes. Durante años, y ante todos los gobiernos democráticos, gobernara quien gobernara, FAMYR, otras asociaciones y algunos diputados de grupos parlamentarios de izquierdas, ha reclamado su reconocimiento jurídico. El parlamento español ha rechazado todas las Proposiciones de ley, enmiendas y preguntas parlamentarias, presentadas para que su equiparación a todos los niveles con los antiguos miembros de las Fuerzas Armadas oficiales republicanas fuera una realidad. Es una situación vergonzante, incomprensible, inaudita y absurda en otras democracias que sufrieron pasados fascistas, en las que se reconoce y honra a la resistencia.
*Los Archivos*

La desclasificación y catalogación de todos los archivos diplomáticos y de servicios secretos hasta la introducción del régimen democrático es también una tarea pendiente. En España los archivos diplomáticos son secretos desde la Guerra de Cuba de 1898. El acceso está restringido a historiadores y en determinadas condiciones. Ningún historiador/a tiene acceso completo a los archivos, sino que, por ejemplo en el caso del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores, se les coloca en una sala a la que les llevan determinados documentos que han solicitado. ¿Cómo es esto posible? Por la sencilla razón de que no hay un catálogo de los fondos realizado con criterios científicos, lo que, obviamente, impide conocer toda la actuación de Franco y del régimen franquista.
También en relación con este problema de los archivos, es necesario hacer un inventario de los archivos penales, judiciales, carcelarios, militares, de inteligencia, municipales, etc., y acometer su catalogación y reorganización con sistemas tecnológicos actuales, pero aplicando parámetros que sirvan a la defensa de los derechos humanos, pues estamos hablando de los archivos de la represión, y, asimismo, que sean de utilidad al sistema judicial interno y extranjero. Esto quiere decir que no sólo hay que catalogar y archivar, sino que hay que dejar listos estos archivos para que puedan ser usados judicialmente por los jueces o por los abogados de las víctimas.
Esto es una obligación que recae sobre los archivos nacionales. Tratándose de archivos que afectan a los derechos civiles, el Estado está obligado no sólo a llevarlos tal cual se llevan clásicamente, sino que se ha seguir una catalogación por descripción que permita la utilización en derecho penal internacional y derecho penal ordinario interno. Obviamente esto no se ha hecho tampoco ni se va a hacer hoy por hoy.
*Desaparecidos/Desapariciones forzosas*

Sobre el uso del término «desapariciones forzosas» que de manera interesada se está introduciendo en la terminología de la Memoria histórica democrática en España, convendría señalar que la desaparición forzada de personas es un tipo del derecho penal internacional *no vigente* durante la Guerra Civil y la Dictadura franquista, que *existe sólo desde 2006* y que entró en vigor en 2010, con lo que hablar de detenidos-desaparecidos/as es un elemento más que tiene por consecuencia sustraer a la víctimas del marco de la justicia y, por ende, no poder hablar de reconocimiento jurídico.
Este matiz nos parece de primordial importancia si lo que se quiere es una recuperación de los valores democráticos que, por desgracia para la historia de España, en el período que va desde la Revolución francesa de 1789 y hasta nuestra Constitución de 1978, sólo existieron en el breve intervalo en que estuvo en vigor la Constitución de la II República.
Ello permite también hablar con responsabilidad y seriedad de los tipos de delitos cometidos por el régimen franquista. El plan de exterminio de la oposición política puesto en marcha mediante la fijación de blancos y las instrucciones al aparato de justicia y las fuerzas del orden, es lo que desgraciadamente nos permite afirmar hoy que se cometieron *crímenes contra la humanidad*, al haberse perpetrado actos de tortura, encarcelamiento arbitrario, detención ilegal, asesinato, exterminio, esclavitud, deportación, persecución por motivos políticos, etc, de manera sistemática y a gran escala.Estas categorías penales que vienen del derecho internacional, pero que son de obligada aplicación por el derecho interno y que nuestros tribunales ya han aplicado a crímenes cometidos durante la Dictadura militar argentina, están claramente explicadas en el conocido como informe Nizkor titulado «La cuestión de la impunidad en España y los crímenes franquistas«.
Se trata de crímenes* imprescriptibles y no amnistiables*. Por eso es importante preservar todas las pruebas de los mismos, tanto documentales, como testimoniales y materiales, ya que, la recuperación de lo acaecido pasa no solamente por honorar la memoria de las víctimas, sino también por hacerles justicia y, desde los poderes públicos, facilitar el acceso a la justicia y al debido proceso, independiente e imparcial, de las víctimas y los familiares de las víctimas del franquismo. La naturaleza de los crímenes cometidos está ahí, independientemente de si nuestros tribunales lo reconocen o prefieren considerar como válidas leyes de impunidad, como la Ley de Amnistía de 1977, denunciadas por Naciones Unidas y que son contrarias al debido proceso a y a los derechos de las víctimas. *Como crimen internacional, la naturaleza del crimen contra la humanidad y las condiciones de su responsabilidad son establecidas por el derecho internacional con independencia de la que pueda establecerse en el derecho interno de los Estados. Esto significa que el hecho de que el derecho interno del Estado no imponga pena alguna por un acto que constituye un crimen de lesa humanidad, no exime de responsabilidad en derecho internacional a quien lo haya cometido.*


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Jun 2019)

*ANEXO*

*Propuesta de programa contra la impunidad y de fortalecimiento democrático*

1. Ratificación de la «Convención sobre la imprescriptibilidad de los crímenes de guerra y de los crímenes de lesa humanidad«.
2. Declarar por Ley la nulidad de todas las acciones legales del régimen franquista, haciendo mención expresa a las Resoluciones de las Naciones Unidas adoptadas por unanimidad por la Asamblea General de la ONU el 9 de febrero de 1946 [Res. 32(I)] y el 12 de diciembre de 1946 [Res. 39(I)], y a su carácter criminal según las normas de derecho internacional.
3. Declarar la nulidad de todos los juicios penales y militares por arbitrarios e ilegales, adoptando las medidas adecuadas para el resarcimiento proporcional y actualizado de las víctimas, así como la reconstrucción de los archivos penales y judiciales afectados.
4. Elaborar una ley de exhumaciones e identificación de víctimas que tenga en cuenta los tipos de delitos, el necesario conocimiento de la verdad y que fije los procedimientos acordes con el derecho internacional de derechos humanos.
Dicha ley ha de tener en cuenta además los diferentes tipos de enterramientos clandestinos, oficiales, etc. y resolver el caso de las fosas comunes producto del plan de exterminio, de los enterramientos ilegales y de las fosas comunes de las tropas regulares en los frentes de batalla.
5. Elaboración de un Manual de Antropología forense adaptado a las normas internacionales de derechos humanos, crímenes de guerra y a la situación histórica de la II República y del régimen franquista, que permita ordenar los desenterramientos en orden a la instrucción penal correspondiente en función del tipo de delitos y las víctimas, sean éstas civiles o soldados regulares en los frentes de batalla.
6. Normalización legislativa de los bancos de datos de ADN para la identificación de víctimas, procediendo al registro judicial de las muestras de los restos de las víctimas, así como las de los familiares que lo soliciten, y creando los parámetros de reconocimiento que surjan de la experiencia antropológico forense y sociológica.
7. Ley de reconocimiento de los campos de concentración y de trabajos forzados, y reconstrucción de los procesos seguidos en los mismos y de las víctimas.
8. Desclasificación y catalogación de todos los archivos diplomáticos, militares y de inteligencia hasta la instauración del régimen democrático.
9. Inventario, catalogación y reorganización, con medios adecuados a la tecnología actual, de los archivos penales, judiciales, carcelarios, militares, de inteligencia, municipales, etc., a nivel de todas las administraciones, adecuándolos a las normas del derecho a la verdad y a la justicia de las víctimas.
Se ha de reconocer el libre acceso y la obligación de colaboración judicial de los responsables de dichos archivos con las víctimas y sus familiares, organizaciones de víctimas, organizaciones de derechos humanos y con la justicia nacional o de otros países.
10. Reconstrucción de las listas de víctimas españolas en terceros países como consecuencia del régimen franquista, incluyendo especialmente a los denominados «niños y niñas de la guerra», y solicitando, si fuera necesario, la colaboración internacional, especialmente en el ámbito europeo, para lo que se contará con las organizaciones de exiliados o de organizaciones extranjeras que hayan colaborado con el exilio republicano. Se procederá a la regularización jurídica de los problemas de nacionalidad española derivados del exilio y de los que son consecuencia de la inscripción de españoles en registros de autoridades legítimas dela II República, otorgando el mantenimiento de la doble nacionalidad de los exiliados y de sus descendientes en todos los casos.
11. Reconstrucción de las listas de víctimas y represaliados desde el levantamiento franquista, de forma legalmente válida, otorgando el reconocimiento jurídico válido y teniendo especial cuidado con los menores, huérfanos y mujeres.
12. Adecuación de las normas de los registros civiles a efectos de la correcta determinación de las causas de muerte.
13. Establecer un inventario de los bienes saqueados, embargados o expoliados por motivos políticos, religiosos y de represalias.
14. Establecer una legislación que permita la recuperación e indemnización a cargo del estado, o de los responsables patrimoniales si existieran, de los bienes expoliados a personas físicas o legales por motivos políticos, religiosos o de represalias de cualquier tipo.
15. Legislación de reconocimiento de todos los y las militares que sirvieron lealmente a la II República, restableciendo su condición histórica y adecuando sus méritos reglamentarios a todos los efectos.
16. Legislación de reconocimiento de todos los y las militares y fuerzas irregulares de origen español que colaboraron con los países aliados en la resistencia contra los países del Eje y contra el régimen franquista, equiparándolos al reconocimiento jurídico, militar y social que se siguió en países como Francia.
17. Reconstrucción de los mandos de todas las organizaciones franquistas en el interior y el exterior de España, para facilitar el derecho a la verdad y el conocimiento de los perpetradores de los crímenes contra la humanidad.
18. Fijación de un sistema de resarcimiento económico actualizado, en términos actuariales y que se corresponda con la realidad económica y social española, a todo tipo de víctimas aún vivas, herederos y sus familias, así como adoptar las medidas necesarias para el reconocimiento social y cultural, para lo que se procederá a la localización, catalogación y declaración como patrimonio histórico de los lugares de memoria de la lucha en defensa de la República y de la represión franquista.
Asturias, 7 de abril de 2017
Firman:
*Federación Asturiana Memoria y República (FAMyR)
Asociación Lázaro Cárdenas
Ateneo Obrero de Gijón
Sociedad Cultural Gijonesa
Agrupación Pozo Grajero
Equipo Nizkor*

Fuente: http://www.derechos.org/nizkor/espana/doc/impuesp29.html


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Jun 2019)

*"El fascismo se alimenta del resentimiento"*

*
“La autocomplacencia es casi una especie de acompañante necesario de la democracia liberal”, afirma Jason Stanley, profesor de Yale 
“Tratar francamente con un pasado antidemocrático, de hecho en el caso de España un pasado fascista, es absolutamente esencial si uno quiere empezar a dejarlo atrás”
*
Fernando Varela

Como filósofo del lenguaje, el profesor de la Universidad de Yale *Jason Stanley *(Syracuse, Estados Unidos, 1969) lleva ya algún tiempo atraído por la filosofía política. Descendiente de supervivientes del Holocausto, una experiencia muy presente en el origen de su obra, este interés le motivó a publicar hace cuatro años un ensayo en el que analiza _Cómo funciona la propaganda_ _(How Propaganda Works,_ Princeton University Press) y a entrar de lleno en el *análisis del funcionamiento del fascismo* en su último libro, que la editorial Blackie Books acaba de publicar en España bajo el título _Facha: Cómo funciona el fascismo y cómo ha entrado en tu vida_. En esta entrevista con infoLibre, Stanley concluye que "el fascismo se alimenta del resentimiento, y la desigualdad genera resentimiento. Es esencial, para mantener la amenaza fascista en suspenso, minimizar sus fuentes".

*Pregunta: Facha es una advertencia, una llamada de atención para que los ciudadanos permanezcamos vigilantes. ¿Hasta qué punto existe un riesgo de desatención al ascenso del fascismo? ¿De verdad estamos pasando por alto el problema?

Respuesta*: En tiempos en que las normas democráticas liberales son más o menos explícitamente debatidas en la esfera pública (si no siempre), resulta chocante para los ciudadanos que aquellos que hacen una campaña explícita aparentemente en contra de esos mismos valores logren tener éxito electoral. Parece que la autocomplacencia es casi una especie de acompañante necesario de la democracia liberal: la gente en las democracias liberales no puede imaginar que las ideologías antiliberales explícitas resurjan, incluso si la realidad ya ha sido bastante antiliberal.

*P.: En España, 40 años después del fin de la dictadura, la cuestión de los crímenes cometidos por el fascismo y el juicio moral que merecen sigue sin resolverse. La democracia española no se construyó sobre la condena del franquismo, sino que es el resultado de un pacto de impunidad. Sigue habiendo miles de víctimas enterradas en fosas comunes mientras el actual gobierno libra una batalla legal para sacar los restos del dictador Francisco Franco del Valle de los Caídos. Esto, por extraño que parezca, sucede en una democracia europea consolidada en el siglo XXI. ¿Se puede fundar una democracia sobre la base de una ley de punto final, todavía vigente, que consagre la impunidad de los crímenes de una dictadura fascista?*





*R.:* Creo que su comentario “Esto, por extraño que parezca, sucede en una democracia europea consolidada en el siglo XXI” habla de la extraña característica de la democracia liberal a la que me referí en mi primera respuesta. La democracia liberal es un tipo de droga que hace que parezca que la forma de ser actual de la nación hace tan sólo 40 años era una historia antigua insondable. Pero sí, yendo a la cuestión principal, tratar francamente con un pasado antidemocrático, de hecho en el caso de España un pasado fascista, es absolutamente esencial si uno quiere empezar a dejarlo atrás. Tenemos una discusión similar sobre los monumentos confederados en los Estados Unidos.

*P.: En España se ha iniciado un debate como resultado de que una parte de la sociedad intenta blanquear el fascismo español equiparando víctimas y verdugos. ¿Cómo podemos luchar contra algo así? ¿Qué pueden hacer los medios de comunicación, los líderes de opinión y la sociedad civil para asegurar que la verdad prevalezca e impedir la normalización de la ideología fascista?*

R.: No tengo respuestas claras sobre esto; la historia sugiere que es muy difícil. Después de todo, en mi propio país, aquellos que lucharon por preservar la institución de la esclavitud a mediados del siglo XIX todavía son venerados por muchos estadounidenses como héroes. Tiene razón en que hay que alterar esa narrativa. Cambiar la cara pública de las cosas, dejar de honrar los nombres de los fascistas, quitarles monumentos, es todo un comienzo. La cara pública de un país democrático liberal debe reflejar el respeto por aquellos que lucharon por preservar las normas democráticas liberales. Creo que en el caso de España también hay que desafiar los primeros momentos de la historia, para desarraigar una propensión al nacionalismo y a glorificar la identidad española: estoy pensando específicamente en la historia de colonización de España.

*P.: Usted dijo en un artículo reciente en The New York Times que “la lucha por mantener una cultura democrática liberal mientras se vive con fantasmas temibles es interminable”. ¿No es posible la redención? ¿No es posible refundar un sistema político sin pasar por alto su pasado?

R.:* Depende de lo que entienda por “redención”. Si se refiere a un punto después del cual uno no necesita reflexionar sobre su pasado, entonces no, no es posible. Pero eso no debería alarmarnos; el problema es con ese concepto de redención. El artículo del _Times_ al que se refiere fue escrito sobre Alemania, que, quizás más que ningún otro país en la historia, constituye una prueba para la redención. En él sostengo que no podemos pensar en la redención como un momento que uno alcanza, después del cual uno nunca tiene que preocuparse de que las eras problemáticas del pasado de un país sean revividas como modelos. Esta es una falsa concepción de la redención. No deberíamos buscarlo, porque es imposible. En cada momento futuro en los Estados Unidos, nuestros textos de historia deben discutir centralmente el genocidio de los pueblos indígenas de las Américas y los horrores de la esclavitud, Jim Crow y el encarcelamiento masivo actual [Jones denuncia desde hace tiempo la sobrerepresentación de los negros en las prisiones norteamericanas]. Lo mismo ocurre con España y su historia del fascismo. Y debo añadir que con la Reconquista, que todavía se celebra en algunos lugares de España como un acontecimiento positivo más que como un acto de brutalidad religiosa.

*P.: La batalla que se sigue librando hoy en día en España por la memoria de los crímenes del fascismo ha alimentado, en opinión de muchos, el despertar organizado de la extrema derecha. ¿Existe una forma ideal de gestionar la memoria del pasado fascista?

R.:* La manera ideal de gestionar la memoria del pasado fascista es confrontarla, en las escuelas y en los monumentos públicos. En una democracia liberal, la educación tiene un papel especial: promover los valores democráticos liberales. Un país no es una democracia liberal a menos que tenga un sistema educativo democrático liberal, que enfrente abiertamente los aspectos antiliberales de su pasado. En mi experiencia, España está lejos de tener un sistema educativo como este. Tal vez si la historia colonial española se enseñara como el horror que fue, tendría menos sentido como algo glorioso unido a la identidad española.

*P.: Los diez pilares del fascismo que usted enumera en su libro parecen estar escritos para describir a Vox. Las similitudes son asombrosas. Desde el pasado mítico hasta la propaganda, pasando por la apelación a la emoción y la ira, la lucha contra la verdad, la victimización, la jerarquía, la ansiedad sexual e incluso el darwinismo social. Es preocupante que el fascismo reproduzca los mismos patrones en todo el mundo, ya sea en Estados Unidos, Brasil, Hungría o España. ¿Por qué sucede esto?*


*“Varios de los elementos del fascismo son tan antiguos como las sociedades humanas”
R.:* Escribí mi libro por el temor muy real de que la gente pensara que el fascismo era una ideología específica de mediados del siglo XX. Mi visión del fascismo es muy diferente. La ideología fascista, tal como la describo en el libro, no es muy antigua, ya que se basa en desarrollos del siglo XIX como el nacionalismo. Pero varios de sus elementos son tan antiguos como las sociedades humanas: el deseo de un líder fuerte que represente al pueblo contra un enemigo en su mayoría ficticio, la valorización del propio grupo, independientemente de cómo se defina, por encima de otros que tengan igual valor, el reemplazo de la verdad por el poder. Hay una cierta especificidad en la ideología fascista, una que se aplica en lugares muy diferentes y en condiciones muy diferentes. ¿La democracia liberal puede aparecer en lugares muy diferentes bajo condiciones muy diferentes? ¿Por qué no, entonces, su antítesis, el fascismo? Esta ideología específica puede haber sido elaborada a la perfección en el siglo XX, pero ha demostrado tener un atractivo universal, como lo sostengo en mi libro, con ejemplos de todo el mundo.

*P.: En su opinión, ¿cuál es la razón de la actual expansión del fenómeno? ¿Es culpa de las redes sociales o de la fragilidad del periodismo? ¿Se reproduce espontáneamente? ¿Está creciendo solo o está siendo diseminado deliberadamente por gente como Steve Bannon?

R.:* Esta es una pregunta más para un historiador que para un filósofo. Mi objetivo como filósofo era tomar la ideología que veo replicada bajo condiciones muy diferentes, y describir el funcionamiento de esa ideología. Cómo se utiliza para justificar varias acciones que no son racionalmente justificables (como en mi país, construir un muro enormemente caro en la frontera sur de los Estados Unidos sin ninguna razón racional para ello). Pero uno piensa que sabemos por la historia que parece haber épocas de globalización donde las barreras nacionales son permeables a la cultura, a las transferencias de dinero y a otros pueblos, y esas épocas son a veces seguidas por movimientos contrarios del tipo que estamos viendo ahora, ya que la gente siente que sus tradiciones nacionales están bajo amenaza. Es particularmente malo cuando hay fallas obvias en la toma de decisiones por parte de las élites, como la crisis financiera, la guerra de Irak o la Primera Guerra Mundial.

*P.: Una de las cosas que más preocupa a quien observa el fenómeno en España es cómo los partidos tradicionales, como el PP o Ciudadanos, asumen como propias algunas ideas de los fascistas para intentar no perder adeptos. El simple hecho de hacerlo normaliza a los que defienden al fascismo y expande su pensamiento por todo el sistema como una mancha de aceite. ¿Están preparadas las democracias para contener situaciones como ésta?

R.:* El patrón que usted describe es algo que estamos viendo alrededor del mundo: el partido conservador tratará de cooptar la agenda del movimiento fascista para obtener su apoyo. A veces, esto se celebra erróneamente como una victoria; por ejemplo, cuando el movimiento fascista original pierde el poder frente al partido conservador que ha adoptado su plataforma. Pero en realidad esto sólo significa que la agenda fascista se ha hecho respetable. Y luego el partido conservador mantendrá al partido fascista como una forma de demostrar que es un partido "respetable", que de hecho contiene al movimiento fascista, cuando en realidad está promulgando su agenda. Vemos esta dialéctica en Hungría, con la relación entre Fidesz y Jobbik; en Austria, entre el Partido Popular Austríaco y el Partido de la Libertad y, para ser franco, en los Estados Unidos, entre los movimientos de supremacía blanca y varios elementos del actual Partido Republicano. Este es el método por el cual las ideas de la extrema derecha entran en la corriente principal.

*P.: Una de las paradojas que más me sorprende de la xenofobia en Europa es que a veces los medios de comunicación parecen prestar más atención a los planes de Trump de construir un muro que a la decisión de las naciones europeas de no proporcionar los medios necesarios para rescatar a los inmigrantes en el Mediterráneo y evitar que se ahoguen. ¿Es la hipocresía uno de los males de la vieja Europa?*


*“Si el sistema educativo europeo enseñara mejor sobre los horrores del colonialismo, habría un mayor sentido de la responsabilidad”
R.:* Quizás el pasado colonial de Europa traiga consigo un sentimiento de superioridad sobre el nuevo mundo. Una hipótesis: si el sistema educativo europeo enseñara mejor sobre los horrores y las brutalidades del colonialismo, sobre el modo en que los países europeos son históricamente responsables de gran parte de la miseria que vemos en América Central y del Sur, y en África, habría un mayor sentido de la responsabilidad.

*P.: ¿Es el odio hacia el refugiado, el inmigrante, el alimento principal del fascismo hoy en día?

R.:* Los refugiados y los inmigrantes fueron blanco del fascismo alemán en el siglo XX, y sí, parecen ser el combustible perfecto para los políticos fascistas de hoy. Las democracias liberales tolerantes tienen sus metáforas: piense en la metáfora estadounidense de un "crisol" de ciudadanos. El fascismo se nutre de mitos y metáforas de pureza: pureza étnica y racial. En ausencia de grupos minoritarios domésticos, los inmigrantes son la opción natural a elegir, como bien dice usted, para ser seleccionados como el "alimento" de este tipo de política.

*P.: ¿Se ha despertado la sociedad americana? ¿Cuál es su pronóstico para las próximas elecciones presidenciales?

R:* Estados Unidos tiene una larga historia de venerar el capitalismo rapaz y el nacionalismo blanco*.* Por lo tanto, uno también podría preguntarse si Estados Unidos "se despertó" con la elección del presidente Trump. Soy un filósofo, así que no me dedico a hacer predicciones.

*P.: Europa está a punto de celebrar elecciones a su Parlamento el próximo mes de mayo y existe un gran temor a que el ascenso de la extrema derecha dinamite el sueño de un continente abierto y solidario. ¿Cómo podemos abordar este debate? ¿Cómo podemos devolver a los europeos la conciencia de los valores fundacionales de sus instituciones políticas comunes?

R.:* Hay que cambiar los términos del debate público de la seguridad y la protección a valores liberales como la justicia y la tolerancia. Esto los hicieron con gran éxito en Suiza, por organizaciones como la Operación Libero, ante la amenaza de referendos que planteaban castigar a los inmigrantes recién llegados con penas draconianas como el exilio por violaciones menores de la ley. Es necesario cambiar el enfoque del debate público de la delincuencia, la seguridad, la protección y la pureza a valores europeos como la justicia y la tolerancia. Eso es esencial.

*P.: En su libro, usted dice que en los Estados Unidos se enseña la bandera del nacionalismo a las clases obreras y medias blancas para que los oligarcas puedan llevarse el botín del Estado. ¿El fascismo se alimenta de la desigualdad?

R.: *El fascismo se alimenta del resentimiento, y la desigualdad genera resentimiento. Es esencial, para mantener la amenaza fascista en suspenso, minimizar sus fuentes.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (9 Jun 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> si, un techo de tierra y trabajo cavando fosas y reconstruyendo sus miles de pequeños gernikas.
> la comida, hasta que no se dejó de enviar el trigo a los nazis como pago del préstamo de tanques, antiaereos y pilotos nada, y eso que había un millón de bocas menos que alimentar.
> el trabajo esclavo de los presos, con consultorio medico, para las empresas oligárquicas.
> pensiones cuando los que deberían cobrarlas estaban muertos, en el exilio, o eran sus excombatientes.



En 1960 hasta los traidores tuvieron puesto de funcionario para que no dierna por culo, incluido el abuelo de Pablo Iglesias. Es mas ni los que descendemos de familiares del bando franquista se nos ha respetado lo que se gano en tierras o similares tras la guerra, sino que se nos ha olvidado en las castillas y condenado a la emigracion forzosa a ciudades de chorizos castuzos y etnianos que roban a todo el que venga.
Se fomento la mierda de Madrid...
En la zona de mis bisabuelos tenian que esconder el cereal y las patatas recogidas porque lo requisaban paraalimentar a todos los españoles...

Y se que a muchos les toco uno u otro bando segun donde viviesen y siempre hay que entenderlo asi, y que los del bando Republicano fueron engañados miserablemente con un movimiento de la URSS y otro para destruir la conciencia obrera que habia despertado en Europa.

Pero en 1960 todos los españoles por igual en esa decada tenian: Casa, trabajo y la mujer no necesitaba trabajar (podia dedicarse a la familia y casa).

No olvidemos la creacion de la sanidad, seguridad social etc y pensiones por Franco.

Mas socialista que la basura de rojos fake que dicen ir del lado de la clase obrera, cuando son unos dictadores que prohiben todo y que quieren la miseria y exterminio de la clase obrera-media española para ser sustituida por simios esclavos del tercer mundo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Jun 2019)

*DOCENTES de IZQUIERDA ASESINADOS en Aragón en la Guerra Civil y después*




He aquí la lista, aún provisional, de los docentes asesinados en Aragón por los sublevados contra la República. Como es bien sabido, la sangre corrió abundantemente aun después de acabar el conflicto. Pues todavía hay docentes de los que no sabemos nada más que el nombre. No sabemos de dónde eran, ni donde ejercieron ni cuándo los asesinaron ni donde están sus cuerpos. No he encontrado un nombre mejor que parafrasear el título de este libro: *Los trabajadores de la enseñanza republicanos pagaron cara la osadía de soñar con un mundo mejor*.
*AGUD PIQUER, Arturo*. 48 años (C/ Industrias, 23, Zaragoza). Fusilado el 2 de diciembre de 1936 – *AGUD PIQUER, Francisco*. Profesor Universitario. – *AGUDO ARGUEDAS, Cesáreo*. 22 años (C/ Joaquín Costa, Zaragoza). Fusilado el 23 de agosto de 1936 – *ACIN GRACIA, Mariano*. 37 años (Dom. En Jaca). Fusilado en Jaca el 7 de agosto de 1936. Maestro de Bailo. – *ACIN AQUILUÉ, Ramón*. 48 años (Huesca). Profesor de Dibujo de la Escuela Normal. Fusilado en Huesca el 6 de agosto de 1936. – *ALVAREZ CALVO, Cecilia*. Era de Navarra. Maestra de Villalangua, militaba en la FETE. Se suicidó junto con su hermana en la cárcel el 13 de septiembre de 1936. – *ATARÉS GRACIA, Alfredo*. 27 años (Bolea). Fusilado en Huesca el 4 de agosto de 1936 – *ARJOL NAUDÍN, Florinda*. 19 años (C/ Temple, 5, Zaragoza). Fusilada el 10 de septiembre de 1936. – *ARREGUI VICÉN, José*. 29 años (Huesca). Fusilado en Huesca el 23 de octubre de 1936. Maestro de La Puebla de Fantova. Militaba en FETE. – *ARA HERNANDEZ, Juan Bautista*. 27 años. Maestro de Biescas. Fusilado el 14 de agosto de 1936. –*ARAUJO MAYORGA, Germán*. Profesor del Instituto de Segunda Enseñanza de Teruel. Militante del PSOE y de la FETE – *ALVARO PÉREZ, Tomás*. 28 años. Ejercía en Ateca. –*ANDRÉS MARTÍNEZ, Joaquín de*. Director del Instituto de Segunda Enseñanza de Teruel. Según Hugh Thomas fue fusilado por un piquete formado por antiguos alumnos suyos (_La guerra civil española_. Barcelona, Grijalbo, 1976, pág. 293. En Angela Cenarro, pág. 80). – *ARANDA MILLÁN, Francisco*. Catedrático de Medicina. Fusilado en Pedrola en 1937. –*ARANDA BOROBIA, Pedro*. Noviembre 1936. Zaragoza. Militaba en FETE* – ALCALDE LOPEZ, Demetrio*. Agosto 1936. – *BERTI GOMEZ, José*. 38 años (Sobradiel). Fusilado el 15 de agosto de 1936. – *BARRANCO LASCAS, Higinio*. 25 años (Aguarón). Fusilado el 28 de septiembre de 1936. –*BENDICHO BALAGUER, Julio*. 29 años (C/ Mayor, 68, Zaragoza). Fusilado el 27 de octubre de 1936. – *BOSCH SANZ, Justo*. 24 años (C/ Castillo, 10, Zaragoza). Fusilado el 10 de noviembre de 1936. Pertenecía a la FETE. – *BERNAL MARTÍNEZ, Manuel*. 22 años (C/ Lanuza, 35, Zaragoza). Fusilado en Teruel el 16 de diciembre de 1937. – *BOBED AYORA, Luis*. 28 años (Jaca). Fusilado en Jaca el 28 de julio de 1936. – *BIELSA JORDÁN, Raimundo Félix*. Presidente del Comité Directivo de Trabajadores de la Enseñanza (FETE). Fusilado el 12 de agosto de 1936. – *BELTRÁN PUEYO, Pilar.*25 años. Maestra de Sabiñánigo. Fusilada el 25 de agosto de 1936. Militaba en FETE. – *BUENO ISO, Cándida* (En _El Pasado Oculto_, erróneamente como Cándida Campos, de 18 años). 23 años. Natural y residente en Castiliscar. Asesinada el 16 de septiembre de 1936. – *CAMARASA BALAGUER, Pablo*. 43 años (Domic. en Romanos). Fusilado en Zaragoza el 10 de agosto de 1936. – *CASAUS LOPEZ, Antonio*. 23 años (C/ Las Armas, 13, Zaragoza). Fusilado el 28 de octubre de 1936. –*CELORRIO GARCÍA, Luis*. 21 años (Avda. Cataluña, 44, Zaragoza). Pertenecía a la FETE. Fusilado el 3 de noviembre de 1936. – *CELMA FELIPE, Francisco*. 31 años (C/ Borao, 8, Zaragoza). Maestro de El Frago. Fusilado el 8 de diciembre de 1936. – *CRISTÓBAL RABINAL, Constantino*. 40 años, de Mozota. Maestro de Uncastillo. Fusilado el 31 de agosto de 1936. – *CAÑIZARES VICENTE, Ricardo*. (Agón) – *CASTÁN BROSED, Vicente*. 60 años. Maestro de Arrés, Fusilado el 11 de noviembre de 1936. – *DOMENEQUE JAÑANÁS, José*. 34 años (Gelsa). Fusilado el 3 de octubre de 1936. – *DÍAZ ERDOLIÁN, Manuel*. 27 años (Castiliscar). Fusilado en La Muela el el 18 de diciembre de 1937. – *DOMINGUINE ESTELLA, Eduardo*. 28 años (Velilla de Ebro). Fusilado el el 18 de marzo de 1938. – *DAGNINO CHAMBO, Eduardo*. Profesor de Bachillerato. Iniciado en la Logia Constancia 16. Fusilado el 3 de agosto (de 1936?). – *ESCRIBANO IGLESIAS, Pilar*. 37 años (Teruel). Profesora de la Escuela Normal. Vocal de Tribunales de Magisterio Primario. Fusilada el 22 de diciembre de 1936. – *ESTALLO GRACIA, Julio*. 28 años (Sangarrén). Fusilado en Huesca el 17 de febrero de 1942. –*ESTAUN, Valeriano*. Maestro de Robres. – *ESCARTÍN CASAJÚS, Julián*. 26 años. Maestro de Botaya, Fusilado el 3 de diciembre de 1936. Militaba en FETE. – *ESCOLANO MONTANER, Leonardo*. Maestro en Albalate de Cinca. –*FUERTES VIDOSA, Angel*. De Agüero. Militaba en la FETE. En el maquis. Murió en enfrentamiento. – *GODÉ CAPISTRÓS, Félix*. Militaba en la FETE. (Jaca). – *GARCÍA LARDIÉS, Joaquín*. 41 años (Borja). Fusilado el 21 de agosto de 1936. – *GIMÉNEZ TEMES, Benjamín*. 26 años (Barrio Miralbueno). Fusilado en Zaragoza el 10 de septiembre de 1936. –*GIMÉNEZ TEMES, Ángel*. 35 años (Farasdués). Fusilado el 2 de septiembre de 1936. – *GIL CASTILLO, José*. 48 años (C/ Las Fuentes, 17, Zaragoza). Fusilado el 27 de septiembre de 1936. – *GARCÍA PÉREZ, Manuel*. 50 años (Pina de Ebro). Fusilado el 10 de octubre de 1936. – *GARRAY MILLÁN, Mauricio*. 47 años (Ibdes). Fusilado el 20 de septiembre de 1936. – *GIL SERRANO, Ángel*. 50 años. Maestro de Tarazona. Fusilado en Torrellas el 29 de septiembre de 1936. Testimonio del Juzgado. – *GRACIA BENEDICTO, Angel*. 48 años. Maestro de Escuer. Fusilado el 2 de agosto de 1936. –*GRACIA BRETOS, José María*. Vicepresidente de la FETE. Huesca. – *HERRERO RODRIGO, Bernardo*. 35 años. Profesor (C/ Coso, 32). Fusilado el 12 de agosto de 1936. – *HERRERO PALAHÍ, Miguel*. 27 años. Profesor (Domic. en Zaragoza). Fusilado el 7 de septiembre de 1936. – *HERRERO CUBILLOS, Restituto*. 28 años (Novillas). Fusilado en Alfajarín el 29 de agosto de 1937. – *IGUACEL BERGES, Alfonso*. 36 años (Jaca). Fusilado en Jaca el 23 de agosto de 1936. – *JODRÁ RUIZ, Eugenio*. Natural de Soria, 26 años. Maestro de Uncastillo. Asesinado el de septiembre de 1936. – *JORDÁN OTIN, Anselmo*. 51 años (Jaca). Maestro de Orna de Gállego. Fusilado en Jaca el 16 de septiembre de 1936. – *LARRUMBE TOMÁS, Joaquín*. 24 años (C/ Madre Sacramento, 47). Fusilado el 21 de septiembre de 1936. – *LABUENA MOLINER, Alejandro Cretense*. 24 años (Sástago). Fusilado el 1 de julio de 1940. Milita en la FETE. – *LATORRE SALAS, Manuel*. Domiciliado en Jaca. Fusilado en Jaca. –*LERENDEGUI ARRESE, Gabriel*. Natural de Sos. Militaba en UR. Maestro de Ejea. Asesinado en Tauste el 1 de agosto de 1936. – *LORIENTE VIDOSA, Emilio*. Domiciliado en Ayerbe. Voluntario en la columna confederal « Roja y Negra », llegando a alcanzar el grado de Comisario de batallon. Preso en marzo de 1939 en la ratonera del puerto de Alicante es llevado a la prisión de Orihuela. Trasladado a la de Huesca, morirá en el hospital a causa de una peritonitis el 3 de febrero de 1943. – *LAINEZ GIL, Toribio*. Maestro de Ambel. –*LOZANO PALACIOS, Julián*. Maestro de Císcar. Detenido el 7 de abril de 1938 por su significación, como dirigente, de todos los asesinatos cometidos en este distrito municipal (Benabarre), fue juzgado por un Consejo de Guerra, y sentenciado a muerte, siendo fusilado en Huesca. –*MESEGUER BARCELÓ, Antonio*. 23 años (Híjar). Fusilado en Zaragoza el 21 de noviembre de 1938. Militaba en la FETE. –*MARTINEZ BUENO, Calixto*. 39 años. Maestro de Ricla. Fusilado en Calatayud el 9 de agosto de 1936. – *MARQUINA GARCÍA, Paulino*. 41 años. Maestro de Malanquilla. Fusilado el 23 de octubre de 1936. – *MIR LONCÁN, Isidro*. 50 años (Domiciliado en Alcalá de Gurrea). Fusilado en Alcalá de Gurrea el 6 de agosto de 1936. – *MARTÍN LUENGO, Jesús Fermín*. 61 años. Fusilado en Teruel el 27 de agosto de 1936. – *MOLINERO ALEGRE, Alfredo*. 62 años (Domiciliado en Teruel). Fusilado en Teruel por la Guardia de Asalto el 1 de enero de 1937. – *MARÍN PASCUAL, Bernabé*. Maestro de Alpartir. – *MUNIESA BELENGUER, Augusto*. Profesor auxiliar de la Facultad de Medicina. Fusilado el 7 de octubre de 1936. – *MUNIESA BELENGUER, José María.* Profesor auxiliar de la Facultad de Medicina. Fusilado el 7 de octubre de 1936. –*OVEJERO COIDURAS, Carmen*. 29 años. Domiciliada en Ayerbe. Fusilada en Plasencia del Monte el 18 de octubre de 1936. – *PALACIOS CIPRÉS, María. *Maestra de Peralta de la Sal. Al parecer se suicidó en la cárcel. – *PALAZÓN BARRANCO, Ramón*. 36 años. Maestro de Tobed. Fusilado el 7 de octubre de 1936. – *PARÍS ORTÍN, Antonio*. 40 años. Almonacid de la Cuba. – *PÉREZ ORTUBIA, Heriberto*. 54 años. Domiciliado en Zaragoza. De la Ejecutiva Provincial del PSOE, escribe a menudo en _Vida Nueva_. Milita en FETE. –*PÉREZ MEMBRADO, Jorge*. 55 años (C/ San Antonio, 42, Zaragoza). Fusilado el 23 de octubre de 1936. – *PÉREZ ROMERO, Isidro*. 22 años. Domiciliado en Caminreal. Fusilado el 1 de septiembre de 1936. – *POLO, Jerónimo*. Maestro de Fuendetodos. Asesinado en la cárcel de Torrero. Militaba en la FETE. – *RODRÍGUEZ BOBIER, Valentín*. 35 años (C/ Contamina, 18, Zaragoza). Fusilado el 29 de agosto de 1936. – *RUIZ GALÁN, José*. 38 años. Inspector de Escuelas. Fusilado en Huesca el 23 de agosto de 1936. Militaba en la FETE. – *RIVERA SARVISÉ, Domingo*. 25 años. Fusilado en Huesca el 18 de enero de 1937. – *ROMERO RÍOS, Genaro*. 38 años. En Jorcas. – *RODRIGO HERRERO, Bernardo*. – *SALVO JIMÉNEZ, Pilar*. (C/ Cortes de Aragón, Zaragoza). Fusilada el 22 de agosto de 1936. – *SOLDEVILA, Antonio*. Domiciliado en Belver de Cinca. – *SANTOS ALVAREZ, Antonio*. 30 años. Maestro de Martes. Fusilado en Jaca el 28 de agosto de 1936. – *SANTOLARIA VIÑUALES, Antonio*. 42 años (Jaca). Maestro de Javierrelatre. Fusilado en Jaca el 11 de noviembre de 1936. – *SÁNCHEZ RUBIO, Matías Andrés*. 27 años. Villanueva del Rebollar. Fusilado en Teruel el 28 de agosto de 1936. – *SARASA JUAN, José*. Natural de Almudévar, era maestro en Peralta de Alcofea. Militaba en la FETE. Fusilado en Huesca el 23 de agosto de 1936. – *SOLER Y BELENGUER, José María*. 40 años. Director de la Escuela Normal de Teruel. Fusilado en Teruel, en la plaza del Torico el 28 de agosto de 1936. Militaba en la FETE. – *SAURAS MAGALLÓN, Manuel*. Maestro de Morata de Jalón. – *TORO MARTÍNEZ, Francisco*. 54 años. Maestro de Muel. Fusilado el 8 de octubre de 1936 – *TORRES CAÑAL, Enrique*. 25 años (Jaca). Fusilado en Jaca el 16 de septiembre de 1936 – *VERA ORIA, Gabriel*. 57 años (Avda. de la República, 68, Zaragoza). Vocal de Tribunales de Magisterio Primario. Fusilado el 16 de agosto de 1936. –*VILLANUEVA SOS, Baldomero*. 76 años. Maestro de Alfajarín. Fusilado en la Alfranca el 9 de agosto de 1936. –*VALENCIANO MERODIO, Alberto*. 47 años (Calatayud). Fusilado el 2 de septiembre de 1936. – *VICENTE, Ignacio L*. Director de la Escuela Graduada de Niños de Ejea. Fusilado. – *VIÑUALES SARASA, José María*. 23 años. Maestro de Ipas. Fusilado en Huesca el 29 de agosto de 1936. – *VISPE GIL, Mariano*. 43 años. Maestro de Alerre. Fusilado en Huesca el 23 de septiembre de 1936. – *ZABORRAS SANTAMARÍA, Valentín*. 36 años. Maestro de Aniés. Militaba en FETE. Fusilado en Plasencia del Monte el 19 de octubre de 1936. – *ZUERAS PALAU, Vicente*. 42 años. Fusilado el 30 de julio de 1936. – *Rudesindo*. 64 años. Maestro de Fuendejalón. Fusilado en Alfajarín el 28 de julio de 1936.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Jun 2019)

*La FOSA de los MAESTROS FUSILADOS por falangistas en Cobertelada (Soria) en 1936*




El magisterio fue uno de los sectores más castigados por los golpistas. Los mataron porque, para el fascismo, la educación del pueblo era una amenaza. La II República llevó a cabo un ambicioso plan de educación dando trabajo a miles de maestros jóvenes, y en los pueblos empezaron a llamar al maestro para pedir consejo cuando, hasta entonces siempre era el cura el consejero rural. Eso significaba una pérdida de control por los sectores más conservadores, ya que las decisiones podían orientarse de manera distinta a la tradicional. En España el franquismo depuró a* decenas de miles de maestros*, un mínimo de 6.000 fueron asesinados. El resto sufrieron penas de cárcel, destierro, inhabilitación..
Hace 81 años 5 maestros y otra persona fueron detenidos, quedando a disposición de la comandancia militar. Fueron “sacados” de la cárcel de Almazán para un traslado de práctica de diligencias, y entonces los asesinaron, una de las formas habituales de exterminio de Republicanos. Los 6 fueron subidos a un camión y tiroteados por un grupo de falangistas, al anochecer el 25 de agosto de 1936, como si fuera una cacería, uno a uno, según corrían hacia arriba en el árido paraje de Los Tomillares, a la derecha de la carretera de Cobertelada (Soria) a Villasayas. Como el terreno era muy calizo, se les enterró clandestinamente a la mañana siguiente por un grupo de campesinos en terreno próximo, la “Riba la Mollero”. Los fusilamientos fueron vistos por labradores vecinos de Cobertelada, desde las eras cercanas. Fueron perseguidos como alimañas hasta la muerte, con lo que esa atroz imagen tiene de brutalidad medieval contra la ciencia y el saber, y fueron enterrados como alimañas quienes trabajaron durante la II República por uno de sus logros más reconocidos la educación, la enseñanza y la lucha contra la incultura y el analfabetismo
No eran políticos, guerrilleros ni sindicalistas, eran muchísimo más peligroso para la “Nueva España”: Eran maestros de escuela. A los franquistas “les interesaba un pueblo de borregos, que se pudiera manejar fácilmente. Por eso les mataron”, cuenta Víctor, sobrino de Eloy Serrano, una de las víctimas. “Hay que recordar que en Soria no hubo combates. Aquí triunfó enseguida la rebelión militar. Los maestros no llevaban ametralladoras ni pistolas, aquí no hubo guerra, solo represión, era una estrategia de exterminio que respondía a patrones sistemáticos”.
La Asociación soriana Recuerdo y Dignidad (*AsRD*), dirigida por la *Fundación Aranzadi*, ha investigado, documentado, localizado e identificado los restos mortales de los 5 profesores que fueron arrojados a la fosa clandestina de Cobertelada, así como los de *Abundio Andaluz Garrido*, Vicepresidente de la Diputación de Soria:
*Francisco Romero Carrasco*, (57 años),catedrático en la Escuela Normal, natural de Santa Marta de los Barros (Badajoz), estaba casado con María del Carmen García Arroyo, nacida en Betanzos (La Coruña) con quien tuvo 2 hijos, también profesora de la Escuela Normal. Ambos lucharon por la creación de un orfanato y una escuela para huérfanos de profesores de Escuelas Normales. Francisco era una auténtica eminencia, aun antes de la II República era ya un reconocido matemático. Junto a su amigo Antonio Machado y otros intelectuales fundó y abanderó la Universidad Popular de Segovia, un espacio de enseñanza con un claro objetivo: “Exponer elementalmente aquellas enseñanzas que puedan ser inmediatamente aprendidas y utilizadas por los obreros”. Con Machado compartió pensión y tertulia, ambos comprometidos en la difusión de la cultura y las enseñanzas útiles a los trabajadores. Estrecharon lazos con la Residencia de Estudiantes y las Misiones Pedagógicas. Dirigió las colonias de la Institución Libre de Enseñanza y estudió Metodología de las Matemáticas en Francia, Bélgica y Suiza. En 1933 publicó un libro sobre “Los procedimientos de cálculo mental y de cálculo escrito rápido”.
*Eloy Serrano Forcén*, (22 años) maestro de Cobertelada, natural de Rioseco de Soria, soltero, escribía en los periódicos sorianos La Voz de Soria y El Defensor Escolar, donde reflexionaba lúcidamente animando a los pueblos a abrir escuelas y a los maestros a resistir en la dura Soria rural. Era un maestro ejemplar y convencido republicano. El principal instigador del asesinato de Eloy fue el párroco del municipio, que definió al maestro como “deficientísimo y deplorable en su aspecto religioso y profesional” desde que el día del Corpus el sacerdote instó al maestro a llevar a los alumnos a misa, y Eloy le dijo: “Primero la escuela y después la iglesia”. Fue su sentencia de muerte.
*Hipólito Olmo Fernández*, (43 años) maestro de Ajamil. Nació en Barahona, Soria, viudo de María Logroño Loranza, con hijos (Josefina y Carmen) pertenecía a Izquierda Republicana.
*Elicio Gómez Borque*, (23 años) maestro de La Seca. Nació en Velilla de los Ajos, Soria. Soltero. El párroco le acusaba de no ir a misa y pertenecer a la FETE, de marxista, propagandista del Frente Popular. Sus alumnos le tenían por profesor cariñoso que, los jueves, como Eloy Serrano, los llevaba al campo, capturaban cangrejos, devolviendo al río los más pequeños. Iban a gallineros y les enseñaba a no tocar a los polluelos para que no los rechazara la madre. Preparaba las oposiciones para profesor de la Escuela Normal. Planchaba sus camisas, hecho poco frecuente entonces. La implicación de los varones en las tareas del hogar era mal vista por parte de la población.
*Victoriano Tarancón Paredes*, (26 años) maestro de Perdiguera. E*ra* natural de Baraona (Soria), soltero. Fue acusado de indiferencia en materia religiosa y propagandista del laicismo, ser simpatizante del Frente Popular y “haber inculcado en los niños ideas disolventes”.
De *Martín Artola Morrás* apenas hay datos. Era natural de Ateca (Zaragoza), probablemente se trate del mendigo al que hace referencia el libro “*La represión en Soria durante la guerra civil*” de Gregorio Herrero Balsa y Antonio Hernández García.
La asociación Recuerdo y Dignidad tiene documentados 600 asesinatos similares solo en la provincia de Soria: Hay testimonios espeluznantes, en Neguillas los niños se abrazaban llorando a su profesor, *Domingo Hernando*, para que no se lo llevaran detenido. Fue inútil, lo asesinaron.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Jun 2019)




----------



## klopec (10 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 116937



Los rojos son tan incansables y burdos en la manipulación como inútiles en los resultados.* La imagen de la niña con la cabeza destrozada forma parte de las atrocidades cometidas por los rojos en la Granja de Torrehermosa ( Badajoz ), en concreto a la familia Gala-Ortíz, a la que masacraron por completo.*

_El 24 de septiembre de 1936, los milicianos del PSOE-PCE entraron en la pequeña localidad de Granja de Torrehermosa (Badajoz), donde asesinaron a tiros, palos y hachazos a 35 varones, 11 mujeres y dos niñas. Los criminales, después de robar en los domicilios de sus víctimas, se dirigieron al cementerio. Allí abrieron nichos y féretros con la intención de despojar a los muertos de anillos, dientes de oro y cualquier otro pequeño objeto de valor. _

Ya intentaron la mass - mierdas, en colaboración seguramente con los "memorialistas" utilizar las escabrosas imágenes para vender los "_horrores de Yagüe_" :


_"El 27 de mayo de 1987, TVE, bajo control del PSOE, emitió un documental en el que se afirmaba, con todo lujo de detallas y “datos” contrastados, que la matanza había sido obra de las tropas “franquistas”… lo que produjo verdadero estupor entre quienes fueron testigos directos de lo que ocurrió en aquella aciaga jornada.

Al embuste de TVE respondió el diario ABC con un artículo publicado el 31 de mayo del mismo año:

“Los menguados supervivientes de aquella matanza reconocieron, con dolor y estupor, a los suyos. Los que aparecían asesinados por la represión franquista no eran otros que los miembros de una ilustre familia de Granja de Torrehermosa (Badajoz), que fueron brutalmente masacrados en su domicilio por milicianos de Frente Popular el 24 de septiembre de 1936. En la masacre cayeron desde el abuelo, Sebastián de Gala Ortiz, de setenta y ocho años, hasta su nieta de dos años, María de las Nieves de la Gala Durán, y así hasta catorce miembros de la familia, amén de las dos sirvientas de la familia y una hija de la costurera de once años. Los hombres jóvenes de la casa, Francisco, Ernesto y Felipe de la Gala, ya habían sido asesinados semanas antes”. (Cit. por Nicolás Salas, La otra memoria histórica)

https://elmurodelpuebloespanol.com/memoria-historica-borrada-la-matanza-de-granja-de-torrehermosa/_

Las imágenes se pueden encontrar en la Causa General._ *OTRO EJEMPLO MÁS DE CÓMO MANIPULAN Y MIENTEN LOS ROJOS ... *_


----------



## klopec (10 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *DOCENTES de IZQUIERDA ASESINADOS en Aragón en la Guerra Civil y después*
> 
> No he encontrado un nombre mejor que parafrasear el título de este libro: *Los trabajadores de la enseñanza republicanos pagaron cara la osadía de soñar con un mundo mejor*.



*NO*. La única osadía que pagaron es formar parte del bando revolucionario cuyo objetivo era el de implantar un régimen a través de una revolución de signo comunista en España. Para demostrarlo hay que hacer un pequeño resumen de lo que es FETE. Al igual que a Miguel Hernández no se le encarceló por ser poeta sino por ser Comisario Político de la Brigada de Líster, a los maestros se les aplicó la ley por pertenecer a órganos revolucionarios o a milicias combatientes.

De hecho hay dos de los listados que demuestran que NO ERAN EXACTAMENTE INOCENTES MAESTROS :

*LORIENTE VIDOSA, Emilio. Domiciliado en Ayerbe. Voluntario en la columna confederal « Roja y Negra », llegando a alcanzar el grado de Comisario de batallon.

LOZANO PALACIOS, Julián. *Maestro de Císcar. Detenido el 7 de abril de 1.938 por su* significación, como dirigente* ( *no lo dice pero será FETE* ), de todos los asesinatos cometidos en este distrito municipal ( Benabarre ).

*Y QUÉ ERA FETE ?*

Muy resumido y centrándonos en su activismo revolucionario :

El sindicato socialista FETE ( Federación de Trabajadores de la Enseñanza ) ya tuvo su papel,* y no pacífico*, en la Revolución de Asturias de 1.934 contra la democrática II República. Los datos de la represión que indica la organización son : 4 muertos, 218 encarcelados, maestros en su gran mayoría ( 190 ), siendo el resto : 8 profesores de Instituto, 4 Inspectores, 4 profesores de la Normal, 7 estudiantes normalistas y 5 Catedráticos de Universidad y 5 salieron exiliados. Algunos de los muertos son de especial significación como Juan Carreño, maestro granadino que había sido Diputado socialista en 1.931 y Ángel Mato Peña, maestro de El Ferrol ( fundador de FETE en esa zona ) y que había sido candidato del PSOE en las recientes elecciones de 1.933.

Octubre del 34 supuso además un punto de inflexión en la actividad de la organización al participar como otras organizaciones de izquierda y nacionalistas en el levantamiento social en un intento de frenar la llegada del fascismo. La FETE ya no es un pacífico sindicato de maestros, sino que se ha convertido en una herramienta socialista para contribuír al establecimiento de un régimen comunista revolucionario en España en alianza con los nacionalismos separatistas.

Posteriormente a partir de 1.936, la FETE se convierte en una unidad paramilitar de milicias revolucionarias.

Como un sindicato más, colabora en el *reparto organizado de armas* que se produce por instrucciones del Gobierno para la defensa de Madrid, en otros lugares, ante las dudas producidas entre las fuerzas militares. La presencia organizada de la FETE en las milicias, fruto de las circunstancias de la guerra, fue relevante en diversos frentes : Madrid, Aragón y Asturias. *Formaron milicias propias o integradas en otros movimientos de origen sindical o político*, primero con una estructura reducida, como baterías o columnas en los primeros momentos de la defensa del régimen democrático, como el grupo formado dentro de la columna Mangada en la defensa de la Sierra en agosto, dirigida por Vicente Pertegaz ( maestro y vocal de la ejecutiva de Madrid ) e *incluso llegaron a formar un Batallón propio en octubre en el frente de Madrid, el “Félix Bárzana”*, denominado así en homenaje a un dirigente de la ejecutiva, muerto a finales de julio en el asalto al puerto del León en Navacerrada. Este maestro y dirigente de la FUE había dirigido un grupo de milicias junto con Juan Modesto del 5º regimiento.

Los cuadros de mando a los que se refiere el general Rojo salen con el tiempo de las Escuelas de Guerra para el Ejército Popular, pero antes lo hicieron del comisariado y por méritos en los frentes. *La presencia entre el comisariado de dirigentes de la FETE fue también llamativa*, así lo fueron el propio secretario general César García Lombardía en el Batallón “Félix Bárzana”, Augusto Vidal miembro de la ejecutiva nacional en el mismo Batallón ( Maestro y especialista en psicología infantil, pensionado para ampliar estudios en Alemania en 1.932, se especializó en traducir numerosas obras del ruso en el exilio ) y en la 45 división del 5º cuerpo del Ejercito Popular o Juan Sáez, antiguo vicesecretario de la ATEMYP ( Federación de Madrid), que sería comisario en el Batallón Thaelman, entre otros.

*En Valencia se formaron varias columnas por el sindicato de enseñanza de UGT* dirigiéndose a los frentes cercanos, Córdoba, Madrid y Teruel.

Entre los fallecidos en los frentes destaca, a primeros de abril de 1.937 en Pozoblanco ( Córdoba ), el capitán de artillería y Secretario del Sindicato de Enseñanza Media y Superior de la FETE el profesor León Le Boucher, secretario en la facultad de Ciencias de la Universidad de Valencia. También a mediados de enero de 1.937 fallece Francisco Ariza, secretario de la sección de Toledo y representante en el Comité Nacional de FETE, organizador de las milicias de Talavera y desde finales de noviembre comandante del Batallón de FETE.

*Es decir, los afiliados de la FETE ERAN MÁS ACTIVISTAS REVOLUCIONARIOS O COMBATIENTES QUE INOCENTES MAESTROS.

FUENTE*_ : Francisco De Luis Martín, "La FETE en la Guerra Civil Española", Ariel Historia, Barcelona 2.002_


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Jun 2019)

impresionante....130 años y tan lozanos y queridos....


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Jun 2019)

*Ángel vuelve a casa (en Agones) 82 años después*
*El sobrino de este praviano fusilado en La Canalona, en 1937, recupera sus restos. Las excavaciones no han podido recuperar los restos de su padre asesinado al mismo tiempo.
lavozdeasturias.es / Nacho G. Ruano / 08-06-2019
«Toda la vida, cada vez que pasábamos por delante, nuestra madre nos decía que ahí estaban enterrados nuestro padre y nuestro tío», confiesa Ángel Fernández*, hijo y sobrino de los dos pravianos fusilados en la Nochebuena de 1937, en La Canalona. *Vivían en Agones, a un kilómetro de donde fueron ejecutados. Su padre había cumplido 20 años. Su tío, 31.* Ocho décadas de sufrimiento familiar llegan a su fin. El impulsor de la exhumación de esta fosa común ya puede vivir tranquilo, sabiendo que ha hecho todo lo que estaba en su mano para recuperar a sus dos familiares sepultados. No obstante, tiene una espina clavada. Han localizado los restos de su tío pero no los de su padre. Posibles corrimientos del terreno han imposibilitado localizar su cuerpo. Se muestra satisfecho* porque todos los implicados en la excavación «han llegado al límite de sus fuerzas». Hoy, Ángel Fernández, el asesinado hace 82 años, regresa a casa. Un acto simbólico organizado en el Ayuntamiento de Pravia servirá para arropar a toda la familia.

Una noche cambió por completo la vida de Ángel Fernández. Era la Nochebuena de 1937. «Mi madre me tenía en brazos cuando los falangistas llamaron a casa y pidieron salir a mi padre y mi tío. Tenía año y medio cuando ocurrió»*, explica. Desde entonces, ha vivido con la determinación de desenterrar a sus dos familiares, y no ha cejado en su empeño hasta poder cumplir este objetivo. «Una persona lo da todo por su padre. He querido mucho siempre a mi madre, pero* he tenido que convivir con el hecho de que los demás niños tenían padre y yo no»*, afirma.

*El hecho de no haber conocido a su progenitor le marcó durante toda la vida, y siempre se planteó qué hubiera sido de él y de su madre si la historia hubiera sido diferente.* «Siempre piensas en tu padre cuando no está, y ves a los demás hijos con los suyos… Mi madre y yo tuvimos que comer solos desde el día que lo fusilaron», comenta.* La supervivencia de la familia pasó por las tierras que cultivaban y las vacas que tenían en propiedad*, por lo que desde muy pequeño Ángel Fernández trabajó en el campo y ayudó a su madre a sacar la casa adelante.

*«Con 12 años ya colaboraba con las labores de la tierra, y entonces trabajaba mucho más que alguno de 25 de ahora»*, defiende. Al cumplir los 16 años ya cobraba un salario fuera de su casa mientras seguía echando una mano a su madre, y fruto de este esfuerzo, y con la cooperación de todo el pueblo, esta familia se labró un futuro. «Mi madre nunca tuvo deudas y nos dio todo lo que estaba en su mano para que no nos faltara nada», afirma.
*La vida le reservó la gran oportunidad de recuperar los restos de sus familiares con más de 80 años cumplidos, aunque la edad no le afectó en lo más mínimo en sus ganas de desenterrar a su padre y su tío.* Prueba de ello es que en todo el proceso fue el que llevó el peso de la iniciativa por parte de la familia, y su implicación le llevó a ponerse manos a la obra e, incluso, coger un hacha para cortar las raíces que bloqueaban la excavación de la fosa. Ocho décadas después, el deseo de este praviano se ha cumplido por fin.

* ¿Cómo fue la exhumación de Ángel Fernández?
Los intentos de la familia de desenterrar a sus antepasados se remontan años atrás. Ya comentaron el tema con el anterior alcalde de Pravia, Antonio de Luis, pero ha sido el último el que aceleró la maquinaria.*Entonces, declara Pilar Fernández, hija de Ángel Fernández, impulsor de la exhumación y nieta y sobrinanieta de los fusilados, se pudo «pasar el primer escalón». A partir de ese momento ,se preparó la prospección del terreno y se comenzó a trabajar en los preparativos para explorar la zona en la que estaban localizados los dos familiares. Además, *contaban con la ventaja de que un testigo de la época mantuvo en su memoria el lugar donde fueron fusilados y enterrados.

Un joven de unos 14 años pasó días después de la ejecución de Ángel y Manuel Fernández cerca del foso, se encontró con los cuerpos al descubierto y, de la impresión, los cubrió con un par de piedras* a modo de señalización. A pesar de su fallecimiento, su hijo recogió el testimonio, y la localización de los dos pravianos fusilados estaba clara. Sin embargo, una vez se llegó al lugar donde se encontraban estas rocas, todo se complicó.
*«Descubrimos que el lugar había cambiado por completo en estos 80 años, ahora estaba todo cubierto de eucaliptos, con lo que había deteriorado el terreno.*Además, la carretera que se halla cerca de esta fosa había modificado el suelo de tal forma que las labores de exhumación se complicaron», afirma Arantxa Margolles, de la Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica (ARMH). *Los voluntarios se vieron obligados a profundizar mucho más de lo planeado para llegar a los restos de Ángel Fernández y su hermano Manuel*, alcanzando cerca de 15 metros de profundidad. A pesar de encontrar al primero, no se pudo hallar a Manuel Fernández, pero no perdieron la esperanza: confiaban en que el cuerpo se había desplazado al haber cambiado tanto el terreno, como le ocurrió a los restos de Ángel. El* hallazgo a pocos metros de los huesos hallados generó optimismo en las filas de las personas que participaban en la exhumación.

«Encontramos a poca distancia de los restos una bala que se había encasquillado, y tuvimos la idea de que se trataba de un disparo fallido que había permitido a una persona correr para luego ser fusilada.* Por ello continuamos excavando un poco más, pero no pudimos localizar a Manuel», comenta Margolles. Sin embargo, añade que este hallazgo fue un alivio para la familia, ya que uno de sus antepasados puede regresar a casa después de 80 años. El papel de Ángel Fernández, hijo y sobrino de los fallecidos, fue clave en todo el proceso de exhumación al «llevar él todo el peso de la familia en la exhumación», declara su hija.


> *«Temíamos que todo esto le pasara factura a mi padre»*



*Pilar Fernández narra la emoción que se respiraba en el momento en que aparecieron los primeros huesos en la fosa. «Mi padre estaba en la otra punta, y salió corriendo tan rápido que pensamos que se iba a caer»*, explica. La dificultad del terreno, unido a la edad de Ángel Fernández, 83 años, explicaban el miedo de la familia a un traspiés del padre. Además, la tensión, el nerviosismo y el estrés generado en esa dura jornada hacían temer a la hija que le pudiera ocurrir algo a su progenitor, ya que *«lleva un vida tranquila, de jubilado, y tanta impresión en tan poco tiempo podía perjudicarle y pasarle factura»*, afirma Pilar Fernández. Sin embargo, sostiene que su padre «ya puede morir tranquilo».
*El desarrollo de esa jornada no invitaba al optimismo, ya que tras una dura mañana de trabajo no se llegó a atisbar ningún resto de Ángel o Manuel.* Por ello los ánimos, afirma la hija, eran bajos y los nervios estaban a flor de piel. Hasta las 17.00 horas no se hallaron los primeros restos, y ese descubrimiento despertó el júbilo de los ahí presentes, especialmente el del padre, que rompió a llorar en el acto. *«Nada más ver el cráneo en la fosa, se le cayeron las lágrimas, porque era un momento muy esperado y emotivo para él»*, comenta Pilar Fernández.
*Con la confianza de que este caso siente precedente
La exhumación de Ángel Fernández cierra más de ocho décadas de sufrimiento para su sobrino, aunque no se trata ni mucho menos del único fusilado en Asturias por el franquismo*. La familia y la ARMH confían en que este caso suponga un antes y un después en la región, y que más personas reclamen y luchen por recuperar los restos de los cientos de antepasados que yacen en cunetas y fosas en la comunidad. Para la hija del impulsor de la exhumación, esto se trata de la «asignatura pendiente de la democracia». *«Se debería haber hecho antes, no puede ser que hayamos tardado cuarenta años de democracia para poder desenterrar a nuestros seres queridos. En otros países esto ya se llevó a cabo mucho antes»*, critica Pilar Fernández, que censura que todavía existan tantas personas «enterrada en cunetas como si fueran basura». *Ángel vuelve a casa 82 años después, pero todavía hay muchos otros Ángeles ahí fuera.*





*Imagen de la familia Fernández de Pravia, que sufrió el fusilamiento de varios de sus miembros – ARMH*





*Fosa de la Canalona, en Pravia – ARMH*





*Imágenes de la exhumación de Ángel Fernández en la fosa de la Canalona – ARMH*





*Imágenes de la exhumación de Ángel Fernández en la fosa de la Canalona – ARMH*


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Jun 2019)

*ENTREVISTA A HENNING SOLHAUG “Los republicanos fueron los primeros que lucharon contra el fascismo en Europa. Estamos en deuda con ellos”*
*El sindicalista noruego es integrante de Elogit, la mayor confederación sindical noruega de electricistas, que ha ayudado a financiar a la Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica (ARMH) varias exhumaciones de fosas comunes de la Guerra Civil. Se encuentra en España junto a una delegación de jóvenes sindicalistas, para asistir a la exhumación de la maestra Genara Fernández, financiada por el organismo y llevada a cabo este fin de semana en el cementerio de León.
publico.es / Carolina Espinoza Castes / 02-06-2019*
Es de mirada esquiva y a veces se siente incómodo cuando le preguntan por datos personales. Fuma moderado, “lo normal -dice riendo- en un país donde un paquete de tabaco roza los 12 euros”. Se conoce todos los rincones del centro de Oslo y le seguimos a paso apurado hasta la planta 34 de un edificio que ahora es una conocida cadena hotelera norteamericana. Allí trabajó como ascensorista hasta 1990, año en el que asumió tareas del sindicato central de Elogit en Noruega. Nació en un pequeño pueblo al norte, cerca del círculo polar ártico, pero vive desde hace 30 años en Oslo. *Lleva desde 1975 afiliado a una agrupación que reúne hoy a más de 38.000 afiliados*.
Pero cuando Henning Solhaug habla de las consecuencias del neoliberalismo y de su amenaza creciente en Europa en desmedro de los derechos de los trabajadores, se apasiona. “El fascismo y el neoliberalismo han matado y siguen matando a mucha gente en el mundo. *Nuestro deber es mostrarle a los jóvenes las consecuencias del fascismo*, saber de cerca qué hizo el fascismo y cómo hubo gente en el pasado que luchó contra su expansión en toda Europa. Esta es una forma de aprender lo que es el fascismo, porque el fascismo no es gente rara con ideas exóticas. Es la violencia de grandes compañías del capital financiero, de los terratenientes para conservar sus poderes, *está en muchos lugares y debemos aprender a detectarlo*”.
A Solhaug le impactó tanto la lucha de los republicanos en la Guerra Civil Española y los testimonios de noruegos que vinieron a luchar en las Brigadas Internacionales (700 noruegos en las Brigadas Internacionales defendiendo la Segunda República), que pensó junto a sus compañeros en cómo lograr que las consecuencias del fascismo en España fueran conocidas por los jóvenes actuales de una manera viva. De esto y del impacto emocional que le causó el saber que *más de 114.000 personas siguen enterradas en las cunetas* y siendo buscadas por sus familiares, nació la colaboración de la Confederación Sindical Noruega de electricistas y la Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica (ARMH), una labor que se traduce en una aportación económica y que comenzó hace seis años.





*Henning Solhaug en Oslo, en el hotel en el que trabajó hasta 1990 como ascensorista. / IGNACIO IZQUIERDO PATIÑO*
“Contacté con la gente de la ARMH en 2013, cuando viajamos con el Comité Ejecutivo de mi sindicato a España a conocer cómo la crisis económica había afectado a los sindicatos. Y nos encontramos con esto, con el drama de las exhumaciones y dijimos, tenemos que hacer algo al respecto, *queremos ayudar a la gente a buscar a sus seres queridos*”. La respuesta no se hizo esperar y tras una conversación del Comité de Ayuda Popular, un órgano dentro del sindicato fundado en 1930 y desde el que se promueven proyectos con Palestina y Latinoamérica, se aprobó en 2014 la colaboración de 100.000 coronas noruegas (unos 11.000 euros) para ayudar a financiar la primera exhumación: la de Perfecto de Dios, hermano del último guerrillero antifranquista gallego Camilo de Dios, cuya historia fue narrada posteriormente en un documental.
*Una vergüenza para todos*
Camilo de Dios estaba en la cárcel cuando su hermano Perfecto fue enterrado cerca del cementerio en Chacherrero (Ávila) y su madre encarcelada y condenada a 13 años. Tuvieron que pasar 74 años para que en julio de 2014, los restos de Perfecto fueran exhumados y se hiciera justicia a todos los integrantes de una familia que había conocido el horror de la guerra. 74 años y el aporte económico extranjero. Algo que para el sindicalista noruego sigue siendo inexplicable.
“*El estado español debe cumplir con sus deberes*. Es verdad que las asociaciones de memoria y nosotros no podemos depender de ellos para hacer el trabajo de defensa de los derechos humanos, pero este trabajo es urgente porque hay familiares a quienes les queda poco tiempo de vida y que siguen buscando a sus seres queridos. Para mí esto es una verdadera vergüenza. No sólo para por el gobierno español, también para nosotros, porque los republicanos españoles lucharon por la democracia de toda Europa, defendían la democracia, estamos en deuda con ellos”, sostiene Solhaug.


> *“Nos encontramos con esto, con el drama de las exhumaciones y dijimos, tenemos que hacer algo al respecto”*



Pese a su impresión, el sindicalista noruego se confiesa optimista, porque reconoce ciertos avances en memoria histórica desde su primera visita a España, aunque invita a no bajar la guardia. “Creo que hay un pequeño cambio. Ahora se ven más libros, más películas, más asociaciones preocupadas del tema, hasta el gobierno socialista ha hecho un guiño con el tema de quitar a Franco del Valle de los Caídos. Vamos a ver qué va a ocurrir en los próximos años. Creo que hay más posibilidades con el gobierno socialista. Soy más optimista ahora, pero no se cómo lo ven los españoles”.
Es optimista y no se desalienta. Por eso ha viajado este fin de semana con veinte jóvenes sindicalistas noruegos hasta el cementerio de León, para presenciar los *trabajos de exhumación de los restos de Genara Fernández García*, la maestra de Cirujales fusilada en Puente Castro en 1941 por tirar unos pasquines antifranquistas en San Marcelo. Si familia, que se puso en contacto con la ARMH para iniciar el proceso, quiere recuperar los restos de la llamada “Pasionaria de Omaña”, para trasladarlos al pueblo de Cirujales (León) después de practicar las pruebas de ADN.
*Sindicatos en Noruega*
A la par con su interés por el caso español, a Solhaug le preocupa la pérdida de derechos de los sindicatos en su país, con el actual gobierno de la primera ministra Erna Solberg del Partido Conservador. El trabajo temporal que ha entrado a la escena noruega después de liberalizarse en 2014, y la pérdida de los derechos de los jubilados, son dos amenazas que han quitado fuerza a las agrupaciones sindicales actuales.
“*En toda Europa los sindicatos se han debilitado*. En Noruega no tanto como en otros países de Europa, porque en los países nórdicos los sindicatos han sido fuertes si los comparas con el resto de Europa, pero igualmente en los últimos años hemos perdido una filiación de un 5%. Con la marginalización de los trabajadores, el trabajo temporal debilita mucho a los sindicatos. *La derecha ha abierto la puerta para el trabajo temporal*, ataca al estado de bienestar”, señala Solhaug


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Jun 2019)

*Genara y otras mujeres rescatadas de las fosas del franquismo en León*
*Dos maestras, una embarazada y su hijo de tres años y una activista de Unión Republicana de La Bañeza son las mujeres rescatadas de las fosas del franquismo en León por la ARMH. Ayer se confirmó el hallazgo de Genara en una tumba del cementerio de León.
diariodeleon.es / Ana Gaitero / 02-06-2019*
A falta de las pruebas de ADN todo indica que los restos óseos de una mujer de mediana edad hallados en la tumba del cementerio en la que figuraba como enterrada Genara Fernández García se corresponden con la maestra de Cirujales fusilada en 1941 en Puente Castro.
Tenía 38 años y sólo quería ser maestra. Pero tuvo que ganarse la vida como taquillera del Cine Mary desde 1937 hasta su detención porque el régimen dictatorial le prohibió ejercer. «Para desempeñar cargos tiene aptitud, pero no es persona de confianza para el nuevo estado español», señala el informe que dieron de ella a los tres días de ser detenida en diciembre de 1939.
Genara se había examinado en las oposiciones de Magisterio de 1930 y uno de sus primeros destinos fue la escuela de niñas de Soto de Valdeón. Se sabe que también dio clase en Orallo y que en 1936 era la maestra de su pueblo natal, Cirujales, actual municipio de Riello.
En el verano de 1936 huyó a Asturias a las dos semanas de producirse el golpe de Franco, cuando las tropas nacionales tomaron la comarca de Omaña. Tildada como ‘La Pasionaria’ por sus enemigos falangistas, como consta en el expediente del consejo de guerra, estaba afiliada al Partido Comunista de España desde abril de 1936 y a la Atea, Asociación de Trabajadores de la Enseñanza, desde 1934.
En agosto de 1937 regresó a León después de intentar huir en un barco interceptado por las tropas nacionales. En la capital se encontró con Pilar Bobis, una antigua compañera de los exámenes de ingreso. Le comentó que andaba en busca de trabajo porque no podía ejercer su profesión y la amiga se ofreció a recomendarla como institutriz para sustituirla durante las vacaciones de verano. Después fue recomendada por el doctor Emilio Hurtado al dueño del cine Mary.
Hasta el 16 de diciembre de 1939 vendió entradas para numerosas películas. Hombres sin nombre fue el último título que repartió en aquellos billetes grises. Cuando a las 11.30 horas de la noche cerró la caja y salió de la minúscula habitación al otro lado de la ventanilla, no sabía que iba a empezar para ella una película con final trágico.
Los pasos de Genara se encaminaron, siguiendo el camino a casa, hacia la iglesia de San Marcelo. Allí depositó los «panfletos subversivos» que fueron la coartada del régimen para condenarla a muerte. Dos paquetes en los que se coló un papel con su nombre. Ni al guionista más imaginativo se le habría ocurrido. Pero fue esta la prueba, según el expediente del consejo de guerra, que favoreció su detención el día 17 de diciembre de 1939 y el encarcelamiento en la prisión provincial de León el 20 del mismo mes. Ella reconoció los hechos en la creencia de que podría salvarse.
En febrero de 1940 se celebró el consejo de guerra y fue condenada a muerte. No le valieron las peticiones de clemencia de los vecinos de Orallo, que enviaron una carta a favor de la reo. Pesaron todos los testimonios en su contra, incluido el del Ayuntamiento de Vegarienza que la encuadra en el Partido de Unión Republicana en el municipio «siendo miembro de la directiva con el cargo de tesorero y uno de los más activos propagandistas», precisa.
Y sigue el informe: «Se la conoce aquí con el apodo de la ‘Pasionaria’ por su afán de intervenir, chillar y propagar y ser acaso la única (no sé si había otra) mujer afiliada a partidos de izquierda», Se le atribuye amistad con Gordón Ordás y Rafael Álvarez. En otro informe se tacha su conducta de mala en lo policial, regular en la vida pública y lo mismo en la privada y muy mala en la religiosa: «Hace propaganda contra las ideas religiosas diciendo que todo eso era una farsa».
Todas las ‘pruebas’ la condenaban. Y Genara, después de un calvario penitenciario que la llevó desde León a Santa Cruz de Tenerife y de la isla a Valladolid en poco más de cinco meses, fue ejecutada en el campo de tiro de Puente Castro el 4 de abril de 1941.





*La delegación noruega en el memorial de León.* MARCIANO PÉREZ
Hoy se exhumarán sus restos en el cementerio de León que la ARMH someterá a un estudio antropológico completo y de ADN. La tumba que se abrió el viernes se corresponde con la de una mujer de mediana edad, más bien joven, mientras que la que se abrió ayer es de un hombre. «Ahora solo falta confirmar».
Genara Fernández García, una «mujer peligrosa» para el régimen dictatorial, es la última víctima del franquismo exhumada en provincia de León. Entre el centenar de personas que han sido rescatadas de cunetas y lugares olvidados de los cementerios, como es el caso de Genara, hay otras tres mujeres. La maestra de Burón María de los Desamparados Blanco, que fue paseada junto al maestro Eusebio González en el vecino pueblo de Lario en 1936. Sus restos fueron exhumados por la ARMH en 2009.
El caso de Jerónima Blanco, embarazada de 22 años y asesinada junto a su hijo de tres, rebasa las cuotas de crueldad. Los restos fueron encontrados en una vivienda de Flores del Sil en 2008. Fue paseada en el verano del 36 como represalia hacia su marido Isaac Cabo que se encontraba escondido en la zona del Pajariel.
Dicen que los cuerpos de la mujer y su hijo permanecieron tres días a la orilla de la carretera hasta que una familia de Toral de Merayo los enterró. Con el tiempo se construyó una vivienda y fue en el subsuelo del interior de la misma donde se pudieron exhumar tras una larga investigación de la ARMH.
En 2008 también fue exhumada la fosa de Izagre con los restos de diez personas represaliadas, entre ellos el de María Alonso Ruiz, de 22 años, que era presidenta de la Unión Republicana de La Bañeza. El undécimo había sido exhumado en los años 50 por una mujer y su hija, Gloria Begué, que llegaría a ser vicepresidenta del Tribunal Constitucional.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Jun 2019)

*Las gafas de Abundio, el pendiente de María, el dado de Eugenio: lo que las fosas nos cuentan de las víctimas del franquismo*
*Las fosas comunes de la Guerra Civil guardan los huesos de los fusilados, pero, además, un incontable y variado número de objetos que permiten a los investigadores obtener pistas sobre la identidad de la víctima y, en ocasiones, conocer detalles sobre las aficiones y las historias de vida de los ejecutados.
publico.es / Alejandro Torrús / 09-05-2019*
Abundio Andaluz fue fusilado el 18 de agosto de 1936 por *cuatro falangistas* que se hacían acompañar de un* sacerdote.* Era abogado, militante de Izquierda Republicana y vicepresidente de la Diputación de Soria tras las elecciones de febrero del ’36. Los tiros, sin embargo, no acabaron con su vida de manera instantánea. El libro_ La represión en Soria durante la Guerra Civil_, de Gregorio Herrero, relata cómo Abundio, antes de morir, se arrastró más de un kilómetro en dirección sureste. Los testimonios orales, la lucha de su nieta Ana Andaluz y de la Asociación Recuerdo y Dignidad sirvieron para localizar, más de 80 años después, el emplazamiento de Abundio. Los forenses se pusieron a sacar tierra del suelo y rápidamente aparecieron los restos de Andaluz. Pero no solo. *También aparecieron sus gafas redondas*. Las mismas que llevaba aquel fatídico 18 de agosto. Las lentes de abundio daban testimonio de la barbarie franquista en Soria.
El caso de Abundio es similar al que este miércoles contaba en _El País_ el periodista *Nuño Domínguez*. En este caso, se trataba del caso de *Catalina Muñoz*, una mujer que fue fusilada en septiembre de 1936 y enterrada con un *sonajero de su hijo de nueve meses*, quien conoció la historia completa de su madre 83 años después. El juguete, encontrado en una fosa común en 2011, había servido como pista para reconstruir el pasado de una familia destrozada por la represión franquista. Y es que cuando una fosa común se abre no sólo aparecen huesos.
“Cuando hablamos de exhumaciones en fosas comunes se nos viene a la mente la imagen de unos huesos, que es la prueba más evidente del asesinato. Pero los objetos que acompañan a esos huesos son igual de importante o más. Son los objetos los que nos dan una explicación sobre cómo era esa persona. *Los objetos nos definen como personas.* Los humanos somos los animales que se caracterizan por hacer y usar objetos, por lo que estos instrumentos, que encontramos en las fosas, son clave para devolver esa humanidad, para conocer algo más que el nombre de la persona que fue fusilada”, explica a _Público _el arqueólogo del Incipit-CSIC *Alfredo González-Ruibal.*
Así, González Ruibal recuerda el caso de una fosa que exhumó en el cementerio de Castuera (Badajoz). Uno de los cuerpos, cuyo nombre se desconoce, guardaba en uno de sus bolsillos un buen número de *anillos de cobre y monedas*. El arqueólogo explica que este hombre, seguramente, convertía las viejas monedas de cobre en anillos y que estos serían usados en el campo de concentración como moneda de cambio por alimentos. Sus verdugos lo sacaron del campo de concentración de Castuera, por donde pasaron miles de personas, y lo fusilaron. Los restos de este hombre se encontraban junto a los de otros 200 fusilados en una fosa.





*Objetos encontrados tras la exhumación de una fosa en Castuera.- Cedida por Alfredo González-Ruibal*
“El hecho de que llevara tantos objetos encima cuando fue fusilado nos hace pensar que *no sabía que iba a ser ejecutado en ese momento*. Seguramente se trata de un hombre que trabajó como orfebre. También tenía una prótesis dental y boquillas de fumar, por lo que creemos que el asesinado tenía un estatus social elevado”, prosigue González-Ruibal.
Los objetos que le acompañaron han permitido conocer un poco de la historia de vida de este hombre cuya identidad, aún hoy, es desconocida. Pero los casos en los que se encuentran este tipo de materiales son más que habituales en las más de 800 fosas que se han exhumado durante los últimos años en España. *Un ejemplo paradigmático fue el del dado de Eugenio. *
En mayo de 2017, durante la exhumación de la sepultura número 10 de la parte civil del cementerio de Guadalajara, los arqueólogos de la ARMH encontraron un dado junto a los restos de Eugenio Molina Morato, que había sido fusilado en noviembre de 1939. Cuenta *Willy Veleta*, en este reportaje de CTXT, que realmente el dado lo encontró el poeta y Premio Nacional de Poesía en 2002 Juan Carlos Mestre. *“Jamás un golpe de dados abolirá el azar”*, recitó el poeta.





*El dado de Eugenio.- ÓSCAR RODRÍGUEZ*
Ese pequeño dado, tallado en madera, con sus seis caras correspondientes, constituía, prácticamente, la herencia que dejaba Molina y una pista de lo que pudieron ser sus últimos días en prisión. “Observábamos incrédulos ese *trocito de madera tallado con números*. Intenté imaginar a qué jugarían estos represaliados del franquismo durante su cautiverio en la cárcel de Guadalajara. ¿A quién se le ocurrió la idea de fabricar un dado? ¿Habría otro dado? Eran carne de pelotón de fusilamiento, estaban famélicos, apenas podían ver a sus familiares, *pero todavía tenían ganas de jugar con el azar*“, reflexionaba en el texto su autor, el periodista de _CTXT _Veleta.
Uno de los arqueólogos que trabajó en la exhumación de Eugenio, y en la de cientos de víctimas del franquismo, es *René Pacheco*, que atiende a _Público_ desde México. El arqueólogo explica que, en muchas ocasiones, los objetos que aparecen en las fosas comunes muchas veces dan más información al investigador que los propios huesos. “Hay un caso en el que conseguimos determinar que las víctimas eran *ferroviarios*, e incluso la compañía en la que trabajaban, gracias a que aparecieron los botones del uniforme”, cuenta Pacheco, que señala que en su trayectoria ha encontrado desde relojes a monedas pasando por carteras. Una de ellas, incluso, llena de dinero. “Llegamos a calcular el dinero y parecía el salario del trabajador. Que cobró y directamente lo apresaron y lo mandaron fusilar”, prosigue.
Quizá el ejemplo más conmovedor que traslada Pacheco es el del pendiente de *María Alonso Ruiz*, una mujer que fue fusilada con 32 años en 1936 y enterrada en una fosa común en Izagre (León). Los expertos de la ARMH encontraron un pendiente y buscaron y rebuscaron hasta encontrar el otro. Sin embargo, Josefina, la hermana de María, alertó a los arqueólogos. “*No sigan buscando. María salió de casa ese día con un solo pendiente*. Tenía una infección en la otra oreja y el pendiente se quedó en casa. Ahora, el pendiente encontrado es un colgante en el cuello de Josefina. 
“Para los trabajadores, los que estamos a pie de fosa, creo que los objetos nos transmiten mucho más que los huesos. Nos ayundan a convertir en persona esos huesos, te hacen consciente de que esos restos tenían una vida. Los objetos te trasladan otro punto de vista mucho más humano”, explica Pacheco, que recuerda el día que encontró *una granada* que en el bolsillo del cuerpo de *Perfecto de Dios*, en una fosa en Chaherrero (Ávila), o la *cantimplora* que apareció en una fosa que exhumó en Retuerta del Bullaque (Ciudad Real).





*Camisa encontrada en una fosa que podría pertenecer al bisabuelo de Miguel Ángel Torres.- ARQUEANTRO*
Los objetos que aparecen en las fosas son, en muchas ocasiones, las únicas pistas de los investigadores para conocer la identidad del fusilado mientras llegan las pruebas de ADN. Objetos como unas gafas o una pipa de fumar permiten a las familias intuir quién es su ser querido a falta de la confirmación necesaria del ADN. Este fue el caso de Miguel Ángel Torres y su bisabuelo, *Miguel Galán*, que estaba enterrado en la fosa 128 de Paterna (València). En este lugar apareció una camisa que se había conservado relativamente bien. Tenía unas iniciales escritas: “*M.G.*“. Son las únicas iniciales que coinciden con el nombre de una de las víctimas allí enterradas: Miguel Galán.
Su nieto, Miguel Ángel Torres, está prácticamente convencido que aquella camisa pertenecía a su abuelo. *“Fue muy fuerte para nosotros ver la camisa acribillada a balazos”*. Uno de los profesionales que trabajaron en aquella exhumación es *Àlex Calpe*, miembro del colectivo Arqueoantro. Calpe explica a _Público _que en Paterna han encontrado multitud de objetos durante la exhumación de 552 víctimas de las más de *2.238 que el franquismo ejecutó en este lugar*. “Lo más habitual ha sido la ropa, pero también objetos personales como mecheros, lápices, anillas, gafas…”, señala Calpe.
No obstante, de todos estos objetos, hay uno que se le quedó guardado. Una víctima llevaba encima una pelota del deporte tradicional valenciano conocido como _*pilota valenciana.* ‘”_Me impresionó mucho porque es muy típico de aquí. Puede ser un recuerdo que quiso llevarse a la cárcel o una manera de distraerse durante el tiempo que estuvo en prisión”, explica Calpe.
No obstante, en este caso, el objeto *no sirvió para identificar al fusilado*. Varias familias señalaron que su ser querido asesinado era aficionado a este deporte. Pero sí que constituía una pista y, en cualquier caso, recuperaba una de las aficiones de esta víctima de la represión franquista.





*Objetos personales de los represaliados fusilados que han aparecido en las fosas de Paterna.- ARQUEANTRO*
En otro caso, el equipo en el que trabaja Calpe encontró *una carta en el bolsillo de un pantalón*. Había sido escrita durante la estancia en prisión. La carta era prácticamente ilegible, pero sí se podía ver con claridad el nombre del *remitente*. Y coincidía con el de una de las más de 2.000 víctimas que fueron enterradas en Paterna. Las pruebas de ADN confirmarán o no la auténtica identidad de la víctima, pero la carta dirigida al hermano del fusilado, es una *pista única*.
Calpe también relata que en dos de las fosas mejor conservadas también era habitual encontrar las *cuerdas *con las que los republicanos eran enviados, maniatados, frente al pelotón de fusilamiento. “En algunas de estas cuerdas se aprecia hasta la forma, que *se ajustaba a las muñecas de las víctimas*“, prosigue.
Este caso, el de las cuerdas, es más que habitual en las exhumaciones de fosas comunes de la Guerra Civil y los primeros años de franquismo. Aparecieron también, por ejemplo, en la exhumación de la fosa de Chillón en Ciudad Real, realizada por la ARMH en el año 2011. En aquella ocasión, no obstante, eran *cables eléctricos* que habían sido usado para atar a los enviados al pelotón de fusilamiento. En aquella fosa aparecieron los restos Marcelino Agudelo Serrano (44 años), Alfonso Capilla Casado (39 años), Isidoro Castillo Mosqueda (30 años), Bernardino Gallego Franco (17 años), Manuel León Rodríguez (29 años), Pablo Madrid Amaro (22 años), Patricio Mata Gómez (33 años) y Manuel Puebla Perianes (33 años).





*Cable usado para atar a los paseados de Chillón.- ARMH*
El blog A pie de fosa también recoge varios ejemplos de objetos que han sido encontrados en fosas comunes que han servido para dar a los arqueólogos y forenses pistas sobre la vida e identidad de la persona fusilada. Es especialmente curioso un caso ocurrido en San Sebastián. Durante unas obras en la zona conocida como ‘El puente de hierro’ los trabajadores encontraron evidencias de que podrían estar trabajando sobre una fosa común de la época de la Guerra Civil. La sociedad Aranzadi acudió al lugar y exhumó las dos fosas localizadas. En una de ellas *apareció un botón* que pertenece al *uniforme de la Policía Municipal de San Sebastián* durante la II República.
O el caso de la fosa común de Teba, en la provincia de Málaga, que era en realidad una zanja de 25 metros de largo por dos de ancho emplazada en el propio cementerio de la localidad. Allí apareció *un reloj de bolsillo parado*, exactamente, a*las 4 y 15 en el bolsillo del fusilado 124*. Junto a él monedas, un mechero de gasolina y una boquilla para fumar. El reloj de esta víctima del franquismo se paró a esa hora. No sabemos si su fusilamiento se produjo antes o después. Lo que hoy sí se conoce es que los autores del genocidio fundacional del franquismo intentaron parar el reloj de todo el país durante 39 años de dictadura.





*‘Reloj del individuo 124.- Exposición en el Archivo Histórico Provincial de Málaga*


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Jun 2019)

*La joven Enriqueta, juzgada por un tribunal franquista a los 15 años*
*Pura Sánchez, investigadora granadina, cuenta una historia inédita, la de una niña de la guerra, Enriqueta Trujillo, que pasó por un consejo de guerra con tan solo 15 años. Los hechos ocurrieron cuando la menor tenía doce en el pueblo de Pedro Martínez (Granada). Una radiografía más de la ilegalidad de aquel régimen de Franco que juzgó a menores en tribunales militares. Enriqueta está viva. Tiene 95 años sus vivencias en el libro, ‘La luz de la inocencia’ (editorial Bellaterra).
publico.es / María Serrano / 28-04-2019*
“El testimonio de Enriqueta es el de la una vida singular, *marcada por la violencia *que debieron sufrir las vencidas. Una vida en la que la condición de mujer resistente acabará imponiéndose a la de víctima” Enriqueta Trujillo nunca fue educada en la religión católica. Su padrastro Eduardo la quiso educar en la escuela racionalista, promovida por la CNT en el pueblo de Sallent, de Barcelona donde leía la Revista Blanca anarquista, editada por los padres de Federica Montseny. Hija de María Gallardo, con la que emigró sola a Cataluña al final de la dictadura de Primo de Rivera, nunca tuvo una vida fácil. “Antes de los 21 años había vivido el mayor drama de su vida; *cárcel, un juicio militar, la pérdida de su madre*. Ha sido una auténtica superviviente”, cuenta a Público Pura Sánchez, investigadora y autora del libro ‘La luz de la inocencia’.
Con su memoria nítida Enriqueta recuerda un día de su niñez, en la década de los años 20. “Un día, cuando volvía de la escuela, vi que, en la plaza del pueblo, habían plantado unas mesas, ante las que se iba formando una cola de gente. En medio de la plaza, un hombre se dirigía a los transeúntes. *“No os quedéis aquí, viendo cómo vuestros hijos pasan hambre y necesidad”*. Cuando llegó a su casa la madre ya había tomado una decisión. “Nos vamos a Cataluña, que no sé dónde está, pero yo no sigo aquí recogiendo hojas, llena de barro, tirada por esos caminos y matándome a fregar por la comida y poco más”.
*María partió con Enriqueta siendo muy niña a Cataluña.* Su madre se volvió a enamorar de Eduardo un hombre anarquista que logró que tuviera una cierta estabilidad en una etapa tan incierta. Eduardo, el hijo de este, Eduardico, María y Enriqueta formaron una familia libre en la Barcelona de los años 30. Este hombre, afiliado a la CNT era del municipio de Pedro Martínez, un pueblo de la provincia de Granada, que ahora solo tiene un millar de habitantes a causa de la fuerte emigración sufrida en los años 50 y 60. Pero pronto la paz de aquellos días empezó a perturbar a la familia. “Eduardo no quería engañar a María. Su militancia en la CNT podría traer problemas”. El padrastro anarquista de Enriqueta, volvería de nuevo a su pueblo para empezar allí una vida con todos ellos.
A pesar de los años vividos, en la memoria de Enriqueta, ya nonagenaria, han quedado estampado los días en que *su “padre” Eduardo la llevaba a los mítines del Cine Condal de Barcelona*, donde aprendió el espíritu de la solidaridad que lo ha acompañado toda su vida. “Nunca ha podido olvidar aquel tiempo donde la lucha fue crucial y su ideología la marcaría el resto de su vida”.
*Enlace de la Brigada Maroto a los 12 años de edad*




*Enriqueta Trujillo y su hija, Isabel Navarro, en la actualidad.*
Pura Sánchez recuerda a Público cómo aquella joven, de tan solo doce años, *fue miembro durante la República de las Juventudes Libertarias *de Pedro Martínez. Ya iniciada la guerra hace de “enlace” en la 147 Brigada Maroto. “En el año 37 Enriqueta tenía trece años y había conocido muy de cerca ya lo que era el frente, que se organiza cerca de El Molinillo”, una aldea cercana a Tocón de Quéntar, en plena sierra. El “padre” de Enriqueta escribe una carta como civil al miliciano Maroto, quien pide a Eduardo que él y su familia se ocupen de la intendencia. Empieza el adiestramiento de la niña Enriqueta como enlace: se le enseña a montar a caballo y el camino habitual que debía recorrer. “Es curiosa cada anécdota”, puntualiza Pura Sánchez. “En las entrevistas que le he hecho a *Enriqueta nunca pensó que era un enlace del ejército republicano*, de una brigada mixta. Siendo tan niña, creía que aquellos sobres lacrados eran correspondencia familiar. Y lo que tenían eran importantes instrucciones militares. Pero el guardia civil que la acusaría años después nunca supo de aquella etapa de enlace que la hubiera llevado a un fusilamiento seguro”.
La guerra continuaba. Sembraba pánico en las calles de Pedro Martínez, donde Enriqueta vivía ya casi adolescente junto a su madre y su hermanastro. “En aquellos años las rencillas eran motivo suficiente para estar señalado y ser familia de los Tiburcios e hijastra de Eduardo fue motivo suficiente para que la joven Enriqueta estuviera *en el punto de mira*” de aquellos guardias civiles.
*“Es una niña. ¿Ha matado a alguien? ¿Usted la conoce de algo?”*
El 5 de abril de 1939, ya acaba la guerra, Enriqueta vio como a las mujeres del pueblo las pusieron en fila. “La niña se aproximó al edificio del ayuntamiento nuevo con cautela. Desde el último recodo de la calle, pudo observar cómo se había formado una fila de hombres, que iban entrando uno a uno, conforme los iban nombrando”. El guardia Molinero, quien llevaría a Enriqueta hasta la cárcel “estaba armado con un vergajo con el que iba descargando con furia vergajazos en las espaldas de cada uno que entraba”. Estaban también las compañeras de Enriqueta de la Asociación de Mujeres Antifascistas,* la mayoría jóvenes, alguna mujer casada* e incluso la Virginia, una anciana que acabaría muriendo en la cárcel. Pura Sánchez cuenta como Enriqueta entró asustada y encogida en la sala en la que, tras una mesa, había dos militares, que eran los que dirigían el interrogatorio. Uno de los oficiales pareció compadecerse de ella. “Es una niña. ¿Ha matado a alguien? ¿Usted la conoce de algo?” “No. Ha venido de Barcelona, pero está apuntada al sindicato y está en la lista que les he dado”. Pura cuenta como los “soldados le dijeron entonces *que se fuera a su casa, preparara el macuto, y esperara que fueran a buscarla* para llevarla a la cárcel”.
El periplo carcelario de Enriqueta Trujillo empezó en una prisión totalmente improvisada en Pedro Martínez, para marchar al poco tiempo a la cárcel de mujeres de Guadix, donde permaneció casi cuatro meses. Su madre María no lograba soportar el trago, era demasiado duro ver a la pequeña Enriqueta entre barrotes y suplicaba cada día en el cuartel que la llevaran a prisión con su hija. En aquel tiempo , su pareja Eduardo también estaba recluido en un *campo de concentración. *“María hizo lo imposible para que el despiadado guardia Molinero la llevara con ella”. Y así fue. María y Enriqueta permanecieron unos meses en la cárcel de Guadix. A sus 45 años, María Gallardo se encontraba bastante mal. “Vomitaba toda la comida que ingería en la prisión. Estaba en mal estado y su pesar era demasiado grande”.
*Acusada a los 15 años de adhesión a la rebelión*
En enero ya de 1940, Enriqueta es trasladada a la cárcel de mujeres de Granada. Su madre queda en la otra prisión y tiene poco conocimiento de que a su hija de quince años la van a juzgar sola en un Consejo de Guerra.





I*magen de la foto del Consejo de Guerra de Enriqueta Trujillo a principios de los años 40./ ‘La luz de la inocencia’. Pura Sánchez. Editorial Bellaterra. Año 2019*
Pura Sánchez consiguió el legajo del juicio sumarísimo que ahora, por fin, ha conocido Enriqueta y su familia, hace tan solo unos meses. *Nunca había logrado acceder a aquellos papeles *que se encontraban en el archivo histórico provincial de Almería “a Enriqueta se la consideró culpable de los hechos que se le imputaban y que le atribuyó el guardia Molinero en el escrito de denuncia “Intervino en el asalto y destrucción de la casa Cuartel de la Guardia Civil de este pueblo, alentando a las masas. También tomó parte en la destrucción de la Iglesia Parroquial y recaudó fondos con destino al Socorro Rojo Internacional”. *Se la acusó de un delito de adhesión a la rebelión*. Según reza la sentencia “los testigos justificaron sus actuaciones declarando que obró, no por iniciativa propia, sino impulsada por los padres, que eran marxistas de la peor clase”. Enriqueta solo admitió haber sido la presidenta de las Juventudes Libertarias en su pueblo.
En el expediente del consejo de guerra se indica que el 25 de junio de 1940 Enriqueta pasara a disposición del Tribunal Tutelar de Menores. “No consta en el expediente judicial la fecha en la que fue excarcelada. Sin embargo, en una agenda que conserva Enriqueta, ella misma anotó que salió de la cárcel el 8 de diciembre de 1943, para ingresar seguidamente en el convento de las Adoratrices” por ser aún *menor de edad *en aquellos años.
*“Ay, mamica… mamica, ya no te veré más. Ya no me esperarás en ningún sitio”*




*María Gallardo, madre de Enriqueta, poco tiempo después de su llegada a Sallent*
Aquellos cinco años marcaron para siempre la vida de esta joven granadina. Y la hicieron vivir uno de los peores momentos de su vida dentro de la cárcel. Enriqueta vio cómo su madre entró con una camilla en la prisión de Granada *casi moribunda.* Es el único momento de la entrevista donde Enriqueta no es capaz de contener las lágrimas.
La propia autora se estremece al recordar el testimonio de Enriqueta, cuando las monjas de la enfermería de la cárcel la dejaron sola tras su fallecimiento: “Prepararon el cuerpo de María para velarla y encerraron a madre e hija”. Así pasó Enriqueta la última noche con su madre “María, amortajada, en el suelo y ella, para estar cerca, se acurrucó junto a la muerta” Por la mañana temprano, vinieron cuatro hombres y metieron a María en un cajón de tabaco para enterrarla.. “Ay, mamica… mamica, ya no te veré más. Ya no me esperarás en ningún sitio”, gritaba Enriqueta en el pobre cortejo que tuvo hasta la puerta de la cárcel. María Gallardo Vergara fue enterrada *en una fosa común.* Nadie le dijo a Enriqueta donde estaban sus restos. Ni aún a día de hoy ha podido tener conocimiento de ello.
*El intento de reeducación de Enriqueta*
El día que la joven salió de prisión era aún menor de edad. “Seguía siendo un sujeto peligroso, que poco podía aportar como “roja” a la sociedad y l*a llevaron a un convento para reeducarla”* Enriqueta cuenta que pasó peores días en el convento que en la propia cárcel donde estaba con paisanas que al menos le brindaban su cariño y su solidaridad.
Anunciación fue su nuevo nombre ,pero Enriqueta se revelaría en cada momento para hacer entender a aquellas monjas que ella no iba a servir a Dios. “Quería salir y casarse. Tener su propia vida”.





*Informe de conducta que se le imputa a Enriqueta por los hechos cometidos con tan solo doce años de edad. / ‘La luz de la inocencia’. Pura Sánchez. Editorial Bellaterra. Año 2019*
Tardó mucho tiempo en poder volver de nuevo a Pedro Martínez ,donde tenía hecha una promesa. Un joven de su edad, Antonio el Rubio, le dijo unas palabras antes de ingresar en la cárcel: “Que no llores, Enriqueta, que aunque vuelvas con sesenta años, me he de casar contigo”. Ya en 1948 Enriqueta pudo casarse con Antonio y tener nueve hijos, aunque la vida nunca dejó de darle momentos difíciles.
En los años 60 ,Enriqueta perdió a su marido y hace pocos años ,a dos de sus hijos. Sigue fuerte y la publicación de su historia le ha proporcionado una gran alegría a ella y a su familia. La historia de esta menor en las cárceles del franquismo es un hecho “más habitual de lo que nos creemos” en la historiografía reciente. Cuántos informes de conducta, cuántas menores de 21 años eran consideradas *“sujetos peligrosísimos” *como le ocurrió a la joven Enriqueta. El número es incalculable pero los tribunales militares no dejaron de acusar a niñas inocentes y de encarcelarlas, al considerarlas “peligrosísimas para la causa nacional” o “individuas de dudosa moral”.
___


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Jun 2019)

GENOCIDIO FRANQUISTA EN LA PROVINCIA DE CÓRDOBA 

“Había días que se fusilaba en Córdoba tres o cuatro horas sin parar. Cien personas cada noche. Empezaban a las tres de la mañana y los siguientes morían en el charco de sangre de los anteriores. Llegaba la mañana y a veces tenían que continuar ante los ojos atónitos de los vecinos”. Relata el investigador Francisco Moreno Gómez que lleva más de media vida documentando “el genocidio” que se desató en Córdoba capital y provincia.

11.581 víctimas se llevó la represión fascista. Se encarceló a miles de personas en la antigua prisión de Córdoba, en el Alcázar de los Reyes Cristianos, pero que muchos no llegaron a su destino. Unos 4.000 descansan cerca de los cementerios. El resto, unos 750, murieron debido a la insalubridad de las cárceles. A ellos hay que sumar 220 maquis muertos en la sierra y otros 160 aniquilados por servir de enlaces con los republicanos. También hubo 1.600 represaliados en la posguerra, 220 exterminados en los campos del III Reich y otras 4.500 personas que aún reposan en fosas comunes de la provincia.

Una matanza sin miramientos:
El autor explica que el exterminio comenzó con personalidades del Frente Popular, pero que después se extendió en forma de fusilamientos en masa. Por último, llegó la fase más espeluznante y bautizada como solución final, cuyo vendaval de sangre sumió en el pánico a toda la población. La mayoría cayó en los conocidos paseos: en el cortijo de El Telégrafo, en la carretera de Almadén, en la cuesta de Los Visos y en Alcoloea. Murieron concejales, ferroviarios, maestros, ingenieros... Y, sobre todo, gente de la cultura, como el poeta José María Alvariño, una de las mayores promesas de la poesía cordobesa del siglo XX, que desapareció en 1936.
El inframundo de las denuncias fue otro rasgo de la represión. Aparecían esbirros, aduladores y arribistas que se ofrecían como verdugos y delatores. Los registros domiciliarios y las detenciones eran un espectáculo cotidiano y el pueblo aprendió a vivir cercado: se fusilaba con acusaciones, como 'por espía' o 'por sospechoso'. Hasta familias del campo, 'por irse con los rojos'. Era la arbitrariedad total, que es lo que más terror produce, 'porque nadie, en esas circunstancias, puede sentirse seguro', concluye el historiador.

Sin ningún tipo de escrúpulos tampoco se puede olvidar, si se habla de la represión cordobesa, del alto número de mujeres asesinadas a sangre fría. “Iban al cementerio de La Salud y San Rafael y allí los tiraban a todos en una fosa. Una carnicería espantosa que no es lo único significativo, ya que aquellas muertes estaban programadas dentro de un plan de crimen organizado. Una trama que obedece a una selección y eliminación sistemática del enemigo”, señala este historiador quien insiste en “definir aquellos días como crímenes de guerra y delitos de lesa humanidad”. 

Gómez recuerda el triste caso de la periodista francesa Renée Laffont, corresponsal aquellos días de guerra y atrapada en la frontera del frente republicano en Alcolea. “Iba para a hacer un reportaje que estaba cerca de la vieja prisión en la ciudad de Córdoba. El conductor y sus acompañantes no se dieron cuenta y entraron en zona nacional. La bajaron del coche y fue juzgada por un tribunal militar”. El vehículo, en el que iban, sería requisado por Ciriano Cascajo, gobernador militar de la provincia. El 1 de septiembre de 1936 Renée sería trasladada desde la cárcel a la zona del cementerio. Tenía 58 años “Cuando se dio cuenta del camino decidió saltar del camión y correr pero fue abatida inmediatamente”. En el Registro Civil la muerte de Lafont, fechada dos meses más tarde, documenta su fallecimiento a causa de una “anemia aguda por hemorragia consecutiva por heridas recibidas”. Aunque realmente “la periodista murió cosida a balazos”, afirma Moreno con rotundidad. 

Tras los primeros meses de represión, llegó a Córdoba el hacinamiento en las cárceles. La antigua prisión de la capital se situaba en el Alcázar Viejo. “El profesor Arizala fue uno de los que mejor me describió el duro ambiente de aquella prisión explicándome que cada día cambiaba de color. Un día era azul porque había tenido lugar una redada de ferroviarios, otros amarillo por el grupo de carteros, que mataron muchos en Córdoba ya que el alcalde, Manuel Sánchez-Badajoz era del gremio”. Panaderos, Hosteleros, Albañiles. Así fueron limpiando poco a poco la capital.
Joaquín Sama Naharro, médico cordobés narraría a Moreno las duras condiciones de insalubridad en los centros. “No había médicos en las cárceles y solo atendían presos sanitarios como Joaquín, quien recordaba los parpados hinchados de aquellos hombres, una debilidad carencial de vitaminas. Al día siguiente, tras su muerte, los cuerpos estaban amontonados en los pasillos” con un olor insoportable.

Ricarda Ana Cobacho Cañete tenía 36 años, una mujer culta, tenía una tienda de comestibles y en los ratos libres hacía de maestra particular en el Centro Obrero Socialista, y de escribiente para la gente que necesitaba cualquier gestión administrativa. Sus 4 hijos eran menores de edad, el mayor Juan José de 13 años. A comienzos de la República se cruzó en su vida el guardia civil del puesto de Jauja (Córdoba), Antonio Velázquez Mateo de 33 años, un personaje maldito que le enviaba notas amenazantes por su campaña de apoyo a la solicitud del concejal socialista de Jauja, para que una partida económica del Ayuntamiento se destinara a la construcción de un grupo de escuelas en el pueblo, en vez del arreglo del cuartel de la Guardia Civil, propuesta esta última defendida por los propietarios agrícolas.

Al estallar la sublevación de 1936, Velázquez se presentó en Jauja. Para conjurar el peligro Ricardita se trasladó a Córdoba. Sus hermanos, socialistas, también huyeron de Jauja. Los niños quedaron al cuidado del padre. Mientras tanto, en Jauja estaban sembrando el terror los franquistas mandados por Velázquez como jefe de los requetés y el falangista Rafael Écija «Seco Carrasquilla» de Lucena, que tenía tierras en Jauja.

A finales de octubre de 1936, Ricardita regresó a Jauja, en mala hora. El guardia Velázquez arrestó a la maestra, a su madre, a sus hermanas, y a una amiga de la familia, Rosalía Ruiz Gabacho, de 62 años, cuyos hijos, también socialistas, estaban huidos de la aldea. Las raparon, obligaron a tomar aceite de ricino y las torturaron en el cuartel durante 4 días. Querían que Ricarda desvelara el paradero de sus hermanos Juan y Manuel, afiliados al sindicato socialista UGT, que habían huido del pueblo. Después el guardia Velázquez se llevó a Ricarda sola a una casa de campo, la tuvo varios días encerrada, la torturó, la sometió a un calvario, y acompañado por un guardia apodado el Negro Gandul, y los requetés el Cota y el Mono, la condujeron al arroyo La Coja. A los pocos días apareció allí su cuerpo, estaba semienterrada y destrozada, al parecer había sido violada y le habían mutilado los pechos. La encontró un conocido de la familia, Vicente Maireles Carrasco, y la acabó de enterrar. El marido enfermó, perdió la razón y murió 7 años después. Al hijo mayor, de 13 años, le dieron una paliza. Tras su muerte, expoliaron su tienda y su casa.
Rosalía, que había soportado el cautiverio y las vejaciones con ella en la cárcel, cayó asesinada por varios disparos a bocajarro en la cabeza en la calle Pleito, el 5 de noviembre, cuando se negó a dar un paso más en dirección al cementerio, donde iban a fusilarla.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Jun 2019)

La deuda de España con los 10.000 republicanos deportados al infierno nazi

Víctimas y expertos piden reconocer la responsabilidad del franquismo en el envío a los campos de concentración de los exiliados, de los que solo quedan seis supervivientes

Neus Català ha sido la última: el pasado 20 de abril, en Els Guiamets (Tarragona), su pueblo natal, se apagó a los 103 años su voz antifascista. Fue el adiós definitivo de la mujer detenida en 1943 en Francia por colaborar con la Resistencia y enviada después al campo de concentración nazi de Ravensbrück (Alemania). Como ella, otros cinco deportados españoles murieron en los últimos 13 meses. Fueron Francisco Aura, José Marfil, Francisco Griéguez, Ramiro Santiesteban y Cristóbal Soriano. Estos exiliados republicanos que sobrevivieron a Mauthausen, un infierno humano en el que perdieron la vida cientos de miles de personas, fallecieron sin ver a su país reconocer su responsabilidad en la deportación de casi 10.000 españoles.

Cuando queda poco más de un año para que se cumpla el 80º aniversario del llamado Convoy de los 927, uno de los primeros envíos de republicanos españoles de Europa occidental a los campos alemanes, historiadores y expertos piden que se reconozca el papel del franquismo en la deportación. Ha querido el destino, además, que esta vieja demanda regrese con solo seis españoles con vida de los miles que pasaron por los campos de concentración nazis.

Los datos de las asociaciones y de varios historiadores coinciden en que, al menos, aún hay seis supervivientes: Vicente García (Buchenwald), José Manuel García Peruyera (Buchenwald), Lázaro Nates (Mauthausen), Siegfried Meir (Mauthausen), Juan Romero (Mauthausen) y Conchita Grangé (Ravensbrück). “Pero es posible que haya gente que nunca haya querido contar su historia”, apunta el historiador Benito Bermejo, uno de los mayores expertos en la deportación española y descubridor de la gran farsa de Enric Marco, un personaje que se hizo pasar durante años por superviviente de un campo nazi, que llegó a presidir la Amical de Mauthausen y cuya historia recoge el escritor Javier Cercas en su formidable novela El impostor.

El paso del tiempo hizo mella en los casi 3.800 españoles que sobrevivieron a la barbarie nazi, un 40% de los deportados. La luz de este colectivo que tras tres años de lucha en la Guerra Civil huyó al exilio, en donde se encontraron con la muerte o años de torturas, está a punto de apagarse. Los pocos que aún viven hace un lustro que no están en condiciones de hacer una entrevista, de asistir a homenajes o de participar en coloquios para difundir su historia.

El testigo ha pasado a segundas y terceras generaciones, que se siguen ocupando de honrar la memoria de sus familiares y de pedir un reconocomiento jurídico propio que aún no han conseguido y que hace año y medio vieron rechazado: el Congreso tumbó entonces una petición de ERC para reconocer por ley a los republicanos que sufrieron la barbarie nazi. La opinión de Enric Garriga, presidente de la Amical de Mauthausen e hijo del deportado español a Buchenwald Marcelino Garriga, sintetiza la de varias víctimas consultadas para este reportaje. Él cree que España lleva un “considerable retraso histórico” en relación al resto de Europa: “No se han cumplido las exigencias mínimas de restitución y dignificación, una diferencia enorme con países europeos que en su día apoyaron el fascismo, pero que luego, con la democracia, pidieron perdón”.

La responsabilidad de Franco en la deportación española, sin embargo, es palmaria para los seis historiadores consultados. “Se han encontrado evidencias clave. Aunque se desconoce cuál fue la toma de decisión para deportar a Mauthausen a los españoles, sí hay constancia de varios documentos que son esenciales y señalan al régimen de Franco”, explica el historiador José Antonio Lisbona, autor del libro Más allá del deber, en el que desgrana la respuesta del servicio exterior español frente al Holocausto.

Uno de los archivos a los que se refiere Lisbona es una circular de la Gestapo del 25 de septiembre de 1940 enviada a todas las autoridades del Tercer Reich y a los territorios ocupados, incluida la Francia de Vichy. En ella se indica cómo hay que proceder con respecto a los rotspanienkámpser (combatienes de la España roja, en su traducción del alemán) detenidos. Para quienes están en esta categoría, la circular, dictada por orden de Hitler, dice que pierden la condición de prisioneros de guerra y que deben ser enviados a los campos. "Ese documento tiene mucho que ver con lo que hace Ramón Serrano Suñer [entonces Ministro de la Gobernación] dos días antes en Alemania, donde se ve con Heinrich Himmler [líder de las SS]. El sentido común y la práctica histórica evidencian que en esa reunión está gran parte de la orden. Y en declaraciones posteriores, Franco y Serrano Suñer insisten en que no hay españoles fuera de España, es decir, no los consideran españoles", explica Lisbona.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Jun 2019)

Otro de los informes que señala la connivencia de la dictadura está en el Archivo General de la Administración, en Alcalá de Henares. Es una consulta de la Embajada alemana en Madrid sobre el convoy de los 927, el envío el 20 de agosto de 1940 de un millar de españoles, entre los que había hombres, mujeres, ancianos y niños, de Angulema a Mauthausen. "Berlín pregunta qué hacer con los menores que tienen más de 14 años y que se han quedado en el campo, y no hay respuesta oficial. No se han encontrado documentos ni en los archivos españoles ni en los alemanes. Y no se respondió porque había una falta de interés", apunta Lisbona. Como él, el historiador alemán Bernd Rother, autor de Franco y el Holocausto, señala a la dictadura: "Lo de desinteresarse fue bastante simple para el Gobierno franquista. No se planteó cómo proteger a sus ciudadanos porque no los consideraba españoles".

La supervivencia del franquismo hasta finales de los 70 hizo el resto para contribuir al olvido de los deportados: quedaron durante décadas en la sombra, con una vida en el exilio y soslayados por una dictadura que fabricó mitos falsos como el de Franco salvador de judíos. La literatura y los trabajos documentales tardaron en aparecer: tras un desierto de casi 20 años, en 1963 llegó el primer libro, del escritor superviviente de Mauthausen Joaquím Amat-Piniella, que logró esquivar la censura y publicar K. L. Reich, en el que documenta el horror nazi en forma de novela. En 1970 apareció el segundo trabajo cuando la revista Cuadernos para el diálogo apostó por un suplemento de los españoles en los campos de concentración. Y en los siguientes 15 años solo hubo dos grandes obras: en 1977 la escritora Montserrat Roig escribió Los catalanes en los campos nazis y en 1984 se imprimeron las memorias de Neus Català, De la resistencia y la deportación.

“Ha costado muchísimo que este tema salga a la luz y se divulgue por el escaso interés que hubo durante el franquismo, por la dificultad de acceso a los archivos y por la propaganda del régimen”, opina el historiador Josep Calvet. A pesar de que en estos últimos 15 años se han multiplicado los trabajos documentales, la mayoría de los expertos consultados considera que la deportación es una historia desconocida para los jóvenes. Rosa Torán, historiadora y expresidenta de la Amical de Mauthausen, cree que el principal motivo es político: “El problema es cómo se integra la deportación en la historia de España. Es un tema político, porque la deportación de los republicanos no fue por azar: son los combatientes derrotados, exiliados y deportados con la connivencia de la dictadura. Es no haber asumido y reconocido el pasado del fascismo en España”.

60 AÑOS DESPUÉS DE LA LIBERACIÓN DE MAUTHAUSEN

Los republicanos españoles que sufrieron la barbarie nazi no solo esperaron décadas para que su historia comenzase a ser conocida en España. También lo hicieron para que un presidente del Gobierno visitase un campo de concentración. Fue en 2005, cuando el expresidente José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero pisó Mauthausen –seis décadas después de su liberación– y homenajeó oficialmente desde los propios campos a las víctimas republicanas. Para Nathalie Serra, hija del deportado a Mauthausen Miquel Serra, se ha dado otro pequeño paso este año con el homenaje al exilio el pasado febrero del presidente del Ejecutivo, Pedro Sánchez, en Argéles sur Mer, donde está el campo de concentración francés por el que pasaron 450.000 españoles. El líder del PSOE se convirtió entonces en el primer presidente que visitó durante su mandato las tumbas de Manuel Azaña y Antonio Machado.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Jun 2019)

*Lo último que vieron los fusilados y los últimos abuelos de la Guerra Civil, la cita con la memoria en PHotoESPAÑA*

MEMORIA HISTÓRICA+
*La XXII edición del festival de fotografía, que se celebra entre el 5 de junio y el 1 de septiembre de 2019 en Madrid, contiene varias exposiciones que invitan a abrir los ojos al pasado y al presente derivado de la contienda española
"Quería rendir un homenaje a todos los abuelos de España", cuenta a eldiario.es el fotógrafo Luis Areñas, que pasó dos años recorriendo pueblos y buscando a supervivientes de la Guerra Civil para retratarles

En España hay más de 2.500 fosas comunes y, según cálculos del Ministerio de Justicia, unos 114.000 desaparecidos. Solo hay un país en el mundo que le supera en número de represaliados enterrados: Camboya. Además, los datos están desactualizados desde 2011, año en el que se paralizaron las partidas presupuestarias del Estado destinadas a la memoria histórica y a las subvenciones para buscar y exhumar víctimas. A los familiares de estas, aún intuyendo bajo qué tierra se encuentran sepultados sus seres queridos, solo les queda esperar con impotencia una solución que nunca llega.*

España tiene una cuenta pendiente con la memoria que tampoco parece tener respuesta desde el lado jurisdiccional. El ejemplo más reciente es el de la decisión del Tribunal Supremo de paralizar la exhumación de Franco del Valle de los Caídos para "evitar el perjuicio que se causaría a los recurrentes". Todo ello, mientras se referían al caudillo como "Jefe de Estado". No hubo ninguna alusión al golpe de Estado, ni a la guerra ni a la represión de los opositores al régimen franquista.





Montes de Torozos II, Valladolid, 1936-1939. Los autobuses de línea que iban o venían a Valladolid tuvieron que detenerse muchas veces en ese punto por la existencia de patrullas en el cruce, y los viajeros podían ver las camionetas cargadas de gente e incluso alguna vez fueron testigos de la presencia de cuerpos en la carretera. El monumento a las víctimas del franquismo ha sido destrozado varias veces en el pasado. A finales de septiembre de 2013 se inauguró un tramo de la autopista que une Valladolid y León. Las obras han llegado muy cerca del área de las fosas comunes. AUTOR: MIQUEL GONZÁLEZ


"De Jefe de Estado nada. Franco fue un dictador y desde hace un año lo pone incluso en el Diccionario Biográfico de la Real Academia Española", recrimina al ser preguntado sobre el tema por eldiario.es Miquel González, autor de una de las cuatro exposiciones de PHotoESPAÑA centradas en la Guerra Civil española que recibe el nombre de _Memoria Perdida_ y que estará disponible hasta el 31 de julio en el Instituto Goethe de Madrid. Para aquellos que no se puedan desplazar hasta la capital, su página personal sirve como buena muestra del proyecto.

El fotógrafo quiso capturar de cerca algunas de las muchas fosas que se encuentran repartidas por todo el país, pero no lo hizo de una forma cualquiera. Eligió la hora y la estación en la que fueron ejecutados quienes hoy permanecen bajo aquellos escombros.

"Quería acercarme lo máximo posible a lo que habían visto quienes fueron ejecutados e intentar tomar fotos en condiciones parecidas", explica el experto sobre las razones que llevaron a visitar los Picos de Europa cubiertos por una capa de nieve. "Lo que sientes allí solo es muy raro. Impresiona", añade.





O Candedo , Ourol, Lugo, 16.4.1938. Tres mujeres de la familia Casabella, María Xosé, Felicitas, su hija, y Encarna, su nieta, de 13 años, fueron asesinadas por falangistas. Acto seguido mataron el ganado y quemaron la casa y el trigo. Los falangistas intentaban cercar al miembro de la UGT Alejandro Templás. Templás escapó mal herido y murió poco después cerca de Ourol. Los cuerpos desaparecieron. AUTOR: MIQUEL GONZÁLEZ


González destaca dos emplazamientos que le conmovieron especialmente: el primero se sitúa en el pueblo Villalibre de la Jurisdicción (León), en el que "mataron a un chaval de 16 años que no quiso delatar a su hermano que estaba escondido como un topo en la bodega de la casa". El segundo en Ourol (Lugo), donde gracias a los habitantes pudo saber que "mataron a una niña de 13 o 14 años junto a tres mujeres. Quemaron la casa, asesinaron al ganado y acabaron con sus cultivos".

*Los rostros de las historias*
Luis Areñas, en cambio, ha decidido pasar dos años recorriendo pueblos y aldeas de España buscando supervivientes de la contienda. El proyecto tiene mucho de personal: su abuelo murió en el frente, en un pequeño pueblo de Zaragoza llamado Quinto. "Me fui hasta allí y en medio de las ruinas comenzó a funcionar mi imaginación. Tras eso empecé a preguntarle a mi madre un poco más sobre mi abuelo, aunque tampoco le gustaba mucho hablar de esas cosas", recuerda el fotógrafo. Fue entonces cuando se le ocurrió una idea: rendir homenaje a su abuelo retratando a quienes, como él, lucharon en el frente.





Antonio Alaiz Canalís, combatiente en la Guerra Civil Española.AUTOR: LUIS AREÑAS.


La exposición _Los Últimos. Retratos y testimonios de la Guerra Civil Española_, disponible en el Centro de historias de Zaragoza hasta septiembre, refleja parte de un trabajo que además de fotos también tiene vídeos en los que los combatientes hablan a la cámara de sus vivencias. Y lo hace sin distinción de bandos, porque, según el fotógrafo, se trata de un "proyecto humanista" en el que lo que interesa son "las emociones de personas que cuando estuvieron en el frente tendrían 17 o 18 años, algunas de ellas sin ninguna ideología". "Después de las entrevistas, muchos familiares me dijeron que su abuelo nunca les había contado aquellas historias. Para ellos también fue como descubrirle, y a mí se me ponía la piel de gallina", rememora Areñas.

La relación entre el fotógrafo y el fotografiado, en este caso, era más estrecha que de costumbre. "He vivido momentos muy íntimos con esas personas, porque los veía y pensaba en mis antepasados. Había un vínculo fraternal muy intenso, ya que quería rendir homenaje a mi abuelo y también a todos los abuelos de España", afirma el retratista.

Algunos de estos exsoldados ni siquiera alcanzaban la mayoría de edad cuando sostuvieron un fusil por primera vez, y que ahora puedan contarlo no tiene tanto que ver con su destreza en el campo de batalla como con la suerte. Al fotógrafo se le quedaron grabadas algunas de estas anécdotas: "Muchos me dijeron que habían vuelto a nacer tras la Guerra Civil, porque vieron cómo sus compañeros murieron por obuses que cayeron a escasa distancia de ellos. La diferencia entre la vida y la muerte a veces se jugaba por unos cuantos milímetros".

*"Reabrir heridas", cuando ni se han cerrado*




Monte de Estépar III, Burgos. Esta fosa común de 4,70 x 1,90 metros contenía 26 cuerpos en tres capas, asesinados entre agosto y octubre 1936. Las ejecuciones masivas se cometían amparándose en la oscuridad de la noche y, al contrario de lo que ocurría con la mayoría, los cuerpos no se dejaban expuestos durante días, sino que eran inmediatamente enterrados en las fosas comunes que habían sido preparadas previamente. Entre julio de 2014 y abril de 2015 se exhumaron 96 cuerpos de cuatro fosas comunes como esta. AUTOR: MIQUEL GONZÁLEZ
"Busca el enfrentamiento y no la reconciliación, busca la división y no la unión, busca reabrir heridas, y no cerrarlas", dijo el año pasado José Luis Martínez Almeida, probablemente próximo alcalde de la capital por el PP, con motivo de la exposición _No pasarán. Madrid 1936_. Pero no es el único del grupo político en hacer tales declaraciones. La senadora Ester Muñoz se burló el pasado mes de febrero de que presupuestaran 15 millones para que "desentierren unos huesos en lugar de mejorar a los jueces y fiscales".

"No creo que sea reabrir heridas, sino dejar hablar a las personas que estuvieron, y no a otros que toman algunos papeles activos cuando ni siquiera formaron parte de aquello. Yo tampoco estuve, entonces qué voy a opinar de eso. Me callo, escucho, hago fotos y transmito lo que me dicen", apunta Luis Areñas.





Tresviso III (La Mesa), Cantabria. 11. 1937. Avelino Fernández Bravo, de 29 años y casado, fue asesinado y enterrado en el paraje de La Mesa, en un prado de la Llosona en Tresviso. El militante de la CNT que combatió como miliciano con el grado de teniente en el Batallón 257 del Ejército del Norte se estaba dirigiendo a su casa tras la caída del frente del norte AUTOR: MIQUEL GONZÁLEZ

Miquel González, que da charlas en Holanda sobre memoria histórica, cuenta cómo los asistentes se sorprenden cada vez que hace referencia al caso español. "Un dictador debajo de una cruz, en un monumento tan grande como no se ha visto en ninguna otra parte… No sé, hay un tal Rudolf Hess en Alemania cuyos restos al final tiraron al mar, ya que iban muchos fascistas de peregrinaje a su tumba", destaca el fotógrafo, que también lamenta que el gobierno actual "dedique tanta energía a Franco y no en abrir fosas, que hay muchas".


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Jun 2019)

Señalar a exposiciones sobre la Guerra Civil por "reabrir heridas" es, en cierto modo, coartar el derecho de quienes todavía hoy buscan contar qué vivieron durante la contienda. Es lo que ocurre con Antonio, con Juana o con Baltasar, algunos de los retratados por Areñas. "¿No hay que escucharlos? ¿No hay que respetar o al menos considerar sus testimonios? A lo mejor proponen preguntas que son interesantes volver a poner sobre la mesa, porque la memoria corresponde a toda una sociedad", se pregunta. Porque realidad, a pesar de los años y de las barreras, siempre acaba removiéndose y emergiendo a la superficie.





Martín Fernández Alberdi, combatiente en la Guerra Civil española AUTOR: MIQUEL GONZÁLEZ





*Dos exposiciones más*
Además de los trabajos de Luis Areñas y Miquel González, PHotoESPAÑA cuenta con otras dos exposiciones interesantes si se quiere continuar explorando las consecuencias de la Guerra Civil española.

La primera de ellas es de Joel Meyerowitz, que se encuentra disponible en Casa de América (Madrid) hasta finales de julio. Se trata de una recopilación de 98 fotografías tomadas en Málaga entre 1966 y 1967, en un país en transformación social y política con motivo de una dictadura que parecía llegar a su fin.

La segunda es de Nicolás Muller, y está expuesta al aire libre en la calle Bulevar Salvador Allende de Alcobendas (Madrid). Muller es un gran retratista que se afincó en España en 1947 y que no tuvo reparo en recorrer parte del país inmortalizando a grandes intelectuales de la época como a Pío Baroja paseando por el parque del Retiro.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Jun 2019)

Pero antes llama a la Guardia mora o a los nazis, como los mierdas de tus antepasados. A mamaria!


----------



## klopec (10 Jun 2019)

Ni puto caso. Flaco favor está haciendo a la causa que parece ser que defiende.

Con la niña utilizada como enlace en la Columna del inútil de Maroto, que pasó casi toda la guerra en cárceles republicanas, lo que demuestra es lo sinvergüenzas que llegaban a ser los rojos, utilizando a menores en misiones de guerra. Supongo que aportará a cuantas personas masacraron los anarquistas por la zona de Guadix y Baza. O la abuelita no se acuerda de eso.

Del inútil de Moreno. Renee Lafont la capturaron en un control en la sierra de Córdoba; los valientes milicianos que iban con ella se dieron a la fuga. Iba de paisano y se le descubrieron distintivos comunistas. No podía ir así a hacer un reportaje en la cárcel de Córdoba, dentro de la ciudad en manos nacionales.
Por tanto se le consideró una espía y se le aplicó la pena correspondiente. Lina Odena, en Granada, demostró más dignidad ante un hecho similar; ella misma se voló la tapa de los sesos en su coche.

Mas gilipolleces de Moreno. Los últimos estudios desmontan rotundamente los datos del insigne embustero por una sencilla razón; los sobreseimientos y conmutaciones los computa como sentencias ejecutadas. Además, hay un gran número de supuestas víctimas procedentes de bombardeos o violencia roja. Además, hay otra gran bolsa de supuestas víctimas que en realidad son víctimas de combates o prisioneros de las Brigadas Internacionales. 

En cuanto a los melodramas de Jauja, Lucena, etc. se cuida mucho de inventarse testimonios orales que no hay por donde cojerlos, como Bédmar y su famoso "Remolino".

Mañana me entretendré en documentar lo anterior. Después de lo de la Granja de Torrehermosa ya se puede esperar cualquier cosa de la pandi " memorialista".


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Jun 2019)

Tómate la pastilla fachilla patético, que sino pronto le harás compañía al mierda psicópata de tu abuelito, que seguro disfrutaba chupando pollas de moro en las trincheras!


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 Jun 2019)

*Los ASESINATOS de SOCIALISTAS de Casalarreina (La Rioja) en 1936 por elementos franquistas*





La Rioja es un territorio donde tras el golpe de estado de Julio de 1936 no hubo frente de guerra, no hubo trincheras, la confrontación bélica no existió. Sin embargo al menos 2.000 riojanos perdieron la vida en el frente de guerra instalado por los golpistas en cada pueblo, en cada villa, en la *represión inmisericorde* que llevaron a cabo de forma similar en la vecina *Navarra*. El 10 de agosto de 1936, en Casalarreina, un piquete de requetés cargó en un camión a 11 vecinos detenidos y torturados los días previos y partieron rumbo a Fuenmayor.

A todos los subieron en el camión para darles “el paseo” y asesinarlos esa misma noche en Buicio, y al menos 8 de ellos quedaron enterrados en una fosa común del cementerio. A día de hoy, solo los restos de 3 de ellos han podido ser identificados tras las excavaciones llevadas a cabo en Fuenmayor en el 2007 por sus descendientes. Estas fueron las víctimas:
– *Saturnino Díaz Sobrino*, natural de Casalarreina, 30 años, miembro de la Federación de trabajadores de la tierra de UGT, alguacil, empleado municipal.
– *Ciriaco Fernández Barrio*, natural de Casalarreina, 35 años, empleado de la fábrica de chorizos y trabajador del campo.
– *Estanislao Ortún Ortún*, natural de Casalarreina, 31 años, sereno, miembro de la Sociedad de Obreros Agrícolas de la UGT.
– *Pascual Saiz Vergara*, natural de Casalarreina, 38 años, jornalero y músico de la banda municipal de Casalarreina. Miembro de la Sociedad de Obreros Agrícolas de la UGT.
– *Gregorio Salinas Negueruela*, natural de Casalarreina, 40 años, alcalde socialista de la localidad.
– *Francisco Sánchez Jiménez*, natural de Casalarreina, 40 años, Miembro de la Sociedad de Obreros Agrícolas de la UGT.
– *Ángel Urquiza Ruiz*, natural de Casalarreina, 40 años, casado y padre de 4 hijos, miembro de la Sociedad de Obreros Agrícolas de la UGT
– *Pablo Álvarez Canal*, natural de Casalarreina, 41 años, ganadero, simpatizante socialista. Casado y padre de 5 hijos.
– *Cipriano Negueruela Fernández*, natural de Casalarreina, 43 años, miembro de la Sociedad de Obreros Agrícolas de la UGT. Presidente de la Junta Inspectora de la Oficina de Colocación Obrera en 1933 y vocal de la Junta del Reparto de Utilidades y de la Junta Pericial que examinaba el amillaramiento de la riqueza urbana en abril de 1936.
– *Vicente Porres Lequerica*, natural de Casalarreina, 21 años, simpatizante socialista, músico y pregonero.
– *Juan Llanos Varona*, natural de Casalarreina, 55 años, agricultor y panadero. En 1917 era presidente del Centro Republicano, y afiliado y presidente de la AS de Casalarreina. Ocupó diversos cargos de responsabilidad municipal como miembro de la Junta del Repartimiento General de Utilidades. Juan era tío abuelo de Tomás Llanos Justa, autor del libro “Se los llevaron en el camión. Guerra Civil y represión en Casalarreina (la Rioja). Una historia de retaguardia”, en el que afirma: “«A todos los mataron por sus ideas»”.
Emilio Elizondo, coordinador de las familias de las víctimas, afirma en el prólogo del mencionado libro que “..en Casalarreina el objetivo de los golpistas, siguiendo órdenes de violenta represión dictadas por el general Mola y el capitán Emilio Bellod, consistió en cobrar en sangre, eliminando a a todos los elementos que podían haber participado en la Revolución de Octubre de 1934, haber destacado por su militancia en partidos de izquierda o en sindicatos agrarios, o haber desempeñado cargos institucionales..”. Eso incluyó también a otros 12 vecinos más, que serían igualmente asesinados en fechas posteriores en diferentes lugares:
– *Miguel Caperos Aragón*, natural de Casalarreina, 36 años, se dedicaba a tareas agrícolas. Casado con Teresa Lumbreras, maestra nacional que fue depurada. Padre de 5 hijos, concejal de Casalarreina por el Partido Socialista. Detenido en agosto de 1936, encarcelado en Haro (Logroño) y en el Fuerte de San Cristóbal. Entregado a fuerzas fascistas fue asesinado en la Barranca de Lardero (La Rioja) el 24 de noviembre de 1936.
– *Tomás Gamboa Puerta*, natural de Casalarreina, 41 años Simpatizante socialista, trabajador del campo. Casado y padre de 5 hijos. Fue asesinado junto con otros 3 vecinos de la localidad en las inmediaciones de Foncea, en la carretera de Pancorbo.
– *Luis Gamboa Solórzano*, natural de Casalarreina, 37 años, trabajador del campo, músico, miembro de la Federación española de Trabajadores de la Tierra de la UGT. También asesinado en las inmediaciones de Foncea, carretera de Pancorbo.
– *Mariano Llorente Fuente*, natural y concejal de Casalarreina, 60 años, jardinero municipal. Miembro del Sindicato de Obreros Agrícolas de UGT, afiliado a la AS de Casalarreina. Fue asesinado, junto con su hijo Ángel Llorente, el 15 de agosto de 1936 en Foncea (La Rioja).
– *Ángel Llorente Matute*, natural de Casalarreina, 31 años. Albañil. Miembro de la Sociedad de Obreros Agrícolas de UGT. Asesinado junto con su padre, Mariano Llorente, el 15 de agosto de 1936 en Foncea.
– *Liberto Porres Fernández*, natural y concejal de Casalarreina, 44 años. Trabajador del campo y sereno. Miembro de la UGT de Casalarreina. Fue arrojado desde el puente de Briñas y dado por muerto. Sobrevivió. Ttrasladado al hospital de Haro de donde fue sacado y asesinado cerca del cementerio de en agosto de 1936.
– *Juan Ranedo Ameyugo*, natural de Herramélluri, 52 años. Miembro de UGT Trabajador del campo y caminero. Casado y padre de 4 hijos. Detenido en Alesanco y asesinado el 6 de septiembre de 1936 en Cidamón (La Rioja).
– *Santiago San Martín Cuende*, natural de Casalarreina, 35 años. Casado y padre de 5 hijos. Miembro de la Sociedad de Obreros Agrícolas de UGT. Asesinado el 27 de julio de 1936.
– *Casimiro Valderrama Pozo*, natural de Cihuri, 17 años. Pastor, miembro de la Sociedad de Obreros Agrícolas de UGT. Detenido en el Fuente San Cristobal, asesinado en la Barranca de Lardero el 21 de septiembre de 1936.
– *Martín Yerro Serrano*, natural de Santurdejo, 28 años. Trabajador del campo y sereno. Casado y padre de 3 hijos. Miembro y presidente del Sindicato de Obreros Agrícolas de UGT. Presidente de las JSU de la Rioja. Intentar pasar a la zona republicana en Madrid pero fue detenido y conducido a las inmediaciones de Salinillas de Buradón donde fue asesinado el 6 de agosto de 1936.
– *Resurrección Martínez Sánchez*, natural de Casalarreina, 38 años. Hermana del líder socialista Alfredo Martínez y de Consolación Martínez Sánchez, asesinada en 1936. Maestra por oposición en San Clemente (Cuenca), Nonaspe (Zaragoza), Hernani (Guipúzcoa). Detenida en San Sebastián en septiembre de 1936 y trasladada junto con su cuñado y su hermana a La Rioja. Su cuñado fue asesinado el 19 de septiembre en Cañadillas, termino de Quel. Resurrección fue asesinada el 18 de octubre de 1936 en Cabretón (Logroño).
– *Consolación Martínez Sánchez*, natural de Casalarreina, 40 años. Simpatizante socialista. Casada con *Juan Manuel Zapatero González*, médico de Cervera del Río Alhama. Hermana del líder socialista Alfredo Martínez y de Resurrección Martínez Sánchez, también asesinada en 1936. Maestra por oposición en Peñalsordo (Badajoz) y Cervera del Río Alhama (La Rioja). Detenida en San Sebastián, trasladada con su marido y su hermana, a La Rioja. Su marido fue asesinado el 19 de septiembre en Cañadillas. Consolación fue asesinada el 18 de octubre de 1936 en Cabretón (Logroño).


----------



## Incorrezto (11 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Los ASESINATOS de SOCIALISTAS de Casalarreina (La Rioja) en 1936 por elementos franquistas*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ej ke no dio tiempo a juzgarlos por la ley de responsabilidades políticas, hubo que hacer algo antes de que estallara en Logroño la robolucion que estaban preparando.

pero culpables eran, si se los fusilò seria por algo, franco o mola en este caso no mató a ningún inocente.

arriva hezpaña


----------



## klopec (11 Jun 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> ej ke no dio tiempo a juzgarlos por la ley de responsabilidades políticas, hubo que hacer algo antes de que estallara en Logroño la robolucion que estaban preparando.
> 
> pero culpables eran, si se los fusilò seria por algo, franco o mola en este caso no mató a ningún inocente.
> 
> arriva hezpaña



Buena observación. Veo que te has dado cuenta que todos pertenecían a organizaciones revolucionarias con antecedentes en 1.934. Organizaciones cuyos órganos de propaganda incitaban, desde mucho antes del verano del '36, al exterminio de toda capa social que estorbara a sus objetivos revolucionarios.

_"*A partir del 19 de julio, y durante semanas, el Estado burgués deja de existir en la España republicana*. Se forman comités revolucionarios que toman el poder político en los pueblos y ciudades. *Los comités revolucionarios* UGT-CNT toman el control de las fábricas, las oficinas y la tierra. La mayor parte de la economía queda así colectivizada, tanto en la ciudad como en el campo. Las iglesias que no son incendiadas son incautadas para servir como almacenes, escuelas y hospitales. En cuestión de días, los obreros y campesinos llevaron a cabo una completa revolución social por la que habían aspirado durante generaciones."_


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 Jun 2019)

klopec dijo:


> Buena observación. Veo que te has dado cuenta que todos pertenecían a organizaciones revolucionarias con antecedentes en 1.934. Organizaciones cuyos órganos de propaganda incitaban, desde mucho antes del verano del '36, al exterminio de toda capa social que estorbara a sus objetivos revolucionarios.
> 
> _"*A partir del 19 de julio, y durante semanas, el Estado burgués deja de existir en la España republicana*. Se forman comités revolucionarios que toman el poder político en los pueblos y ciudades. *Los comités revolucionarios* UGT-CNT toman el control de las fábricas, las oficinas y la tierra. La mayor parte de la economía queda así colectivizada, tanto en la ciudad como en el campo. Las iglesias que no son incendiadas son incautadas para servir como almacenes, escuelas y hospitales. En cuestión de días, los obreros y campesinos llevaron a cabo una completa revolución social por la que habían aspirado durante generaciones."_



Las fechas en años, 2018, 1934, etc., no llevan punto. De nada.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 Jun 2019)

*El BOMBARDEO aéreo fascista que MASACRÓ a la población de Alcañiz (Teruel)*




Elena Bardavío Julve tenía 14 años el 3 de marzo de 1938, eran las 16 horas y 9 minutos, esperaba su turno en la cola de una tienda en la calle Mayor: “..Fue gordo, gordo, nunca se había oído uno tan fuerte, fue un buen rato, parecía que había parado y otra vez volvió a repetir..”. Se metió bajo un mostrador y salió mucho tiempo después de que se hubieran ido los aviones, “..en la calle se veía como una niebla, se habían caído casas, había gente muerte en la calle. Eran todo gritos y gritos, todos como locos, por la calle Mayor bajaba como fuego, como algo encendido..”.
No hubo información de primera mano, ni crónicas desde el lugar de los hechos, ni testimonios gráficos, ni corresponsales extranjeros. A pesar de que el bombardeo de Alcañiz fue de los más graves de la guerra, los libros de historia han contado poco. El bombardeo de Gernika no se pudo silenciar, había periodistas extranjeros en ese momento. El de Alcañiz ha estado silenciado durante 80 años, la población testigo tuvo que huir rápidamente en condiciones deplorables, porque a los pocos días entraron los nazionales que no querían que la gente supiese lo sucedido, mintieron diciendo que habían sido los rojos los que lo habían hecho.
Alcañiz tenía 9.000 habitantes y una población flotante de 3.000 militares. Hubo adultos que se libraron porque estaban en el campo, pero en la ciudad quedaban los abuelos, los niños de recreo con sus maestros en El Cuartelillo, en La Glorieta, jugando. El día era soleado, agradable, azul, algo festivo, las mujeres lavaban ropa en el río, durante la tarde de los jueves las parejas salían, los jóvenes iban al cine. La ciudad tenía refugios antiaéreos y normas de utilización pero nadie esperaba las bombas porque no hubo avisos, no sonaron las sirenas, la población no tuvo tiempo de alcanzar los refugios antiaéreos.
Tres escuadrillas, cada una con 5 bombarderos Savoia Marchettti S-79 escoltados por cazas, descargaron 10 toneladas de bombas sobre el casco urbano. Los aparatos de la Aviación Legionaria Italiana al servicio de los nazionales, procedían de la base de Logroño bajo el mando directo del Jefe del Estado Mayor de Aviación del Ejército de Franco. Las descargas mortíferas se iniciaron en las carreteras de Zaragoza y de la Estación, siguiendo por La Glorieta, Muro de Santiago y calles adyacentes a la Calle Mayor, Cuartelillo, Escolapios y Plaza del Mercado. También cayeron bombas por el Corcho y la Carretera Nueva.
La masacre fue espeluznante, según *José María Maldonado*, autor de la novela sobre el bombardeo de Alcañiz “_El dolor del silencio_”, y el libro “_Alcañiz, 1938. El bombardeo olvidado_”: “..nunca conoceremos el número exacto de víctimas porque carecemos de un registro oficial, pero según los testigos serían más de 500 personas, quizá hasta un millar..”. Muchos eran niños y mujeres que estaban lavando cerca del puente. Los atacantes no discriminaron: El hospital fue blanco del ataque provocando numerosos heridos. Se destruyeron 188 casas, prácticamente todo el casco urbano de la ciudad se vio afectado.
En la Plaza del Mercado, una bomba alcanzó un camión cargado de bidones de gasolina, provocando tal explosión e incendio que muchas víctimas desaparecieron fundidos por la intensidad del fuego. Varios cazas ametrallaban a la gente en las calles. Los alcañizanos jamás imaginaron como la muerte podía llover del cielo de aquella manera. Las escenas de horror «fueron tremendas», llantos de niños buscando a sus padres, padres desesperados buscando a sus hijos entre polvo y restos descuartizados. Sobre Alcañiz cayeron más bombas sobre Gernika, donde murieron unas 300 personas, aunque en Alcañiz no lanzaron bombas incendiarias. Fue un crimen contra la humanidad que durante muchos años cayó en el olvido.
Alcañiz era la población más grande de la zona, un lugar de retaguardia donde no se libraba ninguna batalla. No sufrió enfrentamientos bélicos ni en julio de 1936 ni en 1938. Los bombardeos masivos de la guerra de España sirvieron de ensayo para esos mismos aviones durante la Guerra mundial. Por eso en los archivos italianos hay fotos desde el aire del bombardeo de Alcañiz. Fue un ensayo de la guerra relámpago, utilizada poco tiempo después por el ejército nazi en sus rápidas victorias iniciales: Un bombardeo aéreo devastador, pánico, desmoralización, irrupción masiva y veloz después con fuerzas terrestres móviles y aéreas por sorpresa mediante cuñas y bolsas para atrapar al enemigo.
Tras el enorme desgaste sufrido por el ejército republicano en las batallas de Belchite y Teruel, el bombardeo de Alcañiz fue el presagio de la Batalla de Aragón. Alcañiz se bombardeó como decía la orden general para la ofensiva, firmada por el General Kindelán: “Para amedrentar a la población civil”. A los 9 días del bombardeo, las tropas franquistas tomaron el pueblo. Muchos alcañizanos escaparon, más de 2.000 se exiliaron, algunos no se libraron del horror, en la matanza de Oradur sur Glane, el pueblo francés donde los nazis asesinaron a 642 personas, hubo 5 alcañizanos que perdieron la vida: Francisco Gil Egea, Francisca Espinosa, sus 2 hijas de 14 años y Carmen Espinosa. Otros acabaron en campos de concentración y otros pudieron huir.
El proyecto de *ley memorialista* de Aragón en trámite parlamentario, señala el 3 de marzo como Día de la Memoria Democrática de la comunidad. En Alcañiz se realizan este día varios actos en recuerdo y homenaje a las víctimas del bombardeo.


----------



## Incorrezto (11 Jun 2019)

nah, era solo por ahorrarte el trabajo de responder.

de nada.


klopec dijo:


> Buena observación. Veo que te has dado cuenta que todos pertenecían a organizaciones revolucionarias con antecedentes en 1.934. Organizaciones cuyos órganos de propaganda incitaban, desde mucho antes del verano del '36, al exterminio de toda capa social que estorbara a sus objetivos revolucionarios.
> 
> _"*A partir del 19 de julio, y durante semanas, el Estado burgués deja de existir en la España republicana*. Se forman comités revolucionarios que toman el poder político en los pueblos y ciudades. *Los comités revolucionarios* UGT-CNT toman el control de las fábricas, las oficinas y la tierra. La mayor parte de la economía queda así colectivizada, tanto en la ciudad como en el campo. Las iglesias que no son incendiadas son incautadas para servir como almacenes, escuelas y hospitales. En cuestión de días, los obreros y campesinos llevaron a cabo una completa revolución social por la que habían aspirado durante generaciones."_


----------



## ¸Actor Secundario Bob (11 Jun 2019)

Las cunetas están llenas de criminales, por mucho que os joda.


----------



## Incorrezto (11 Jun 2019)

klopec dijo:


> A partir del 19 de julio, y durante semanas, el Estado burgués deja de existir en la España republicana



sin el golpe no hubiera sucedido.
ante la traición de la mitad de los mandos militares y de la guardia civil, hubo que enviar a los restantes y a los guardias de asalto al frente para evitar perder la guerra. y mientras en la retaguardia pasó lo inevitable, no había medios.
pero la culpa no fue del gobierno que hizo lo que tenia que hacer; parar el golpe enviando a las fuerzas del orden al frente y armando a partidos y sindicatos. también burgueses-

en cuanto a bombardeos, el 1 de mayo del 37 bombardearon el casco urbano de Caspe.


----------



## klopec (11 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *El BOMBARDEO aéreo fascista que MASACRÓ a la población de Alcañiz (Teruel)*
> 
> Tras el enorme desgaste sufrido por el ejército republicano en las batallas de Belchite y Teruel, el bombardeo de Alcañiz fue el presagio de la Batalla de Aragón.



Escarbemos la noticia para extraer la verdad :

- Alcañiz es una plaza de evidente valor estratégico. De hecho *UN TERCIO DE SU POBLACIÓN ES MILITAR* :

_Alcañiz tenía 9.000 habitantes y una población flotante de 3.000 militares. ( 2º párrafo )_

- La población estaba prepararada para ataques aéreos. La defensa aérea, como todo en los rojos, incapaz de hacer algo bien y de utilizar y organizar un sistema de alerta :

 _*La ciudad tenía refugios antiaéreos y normas de utilización* pero nadie esperaba las bombas porque no hubo avisos, no sonaron las sirenas, la población no tuvo tiempo de alcanzar los refugios antiaéreos.

... no hubo avisos, no sonaron las sirenas. ( 2º párrafo )_

- *Cuando no se sabe cuántos murieron, se inventa*. Habitual en la patraña histérica. Pudieron ser 500 como 10 ó 5.000.000. Y ya que no se conocen las víctimas, *también nos inventamos que algunas serían niños y mujeres* :

_“..*nunca conoceremos el número exacto de víctimas* porque carecemos de un registro oficial, pero según los testigos serían más de 500 personas, quizá hasta__ un millar..”. Muchos eran niños y mujeres que estaban lavando cerca del puente._


- En la plaza había un camión cargado de gasolina, de evidente uso militar. A nadie más que a los rojos se les ocurre guardar material peligroso en un casco urbano, a no ser que utilizaran a la población civil como escudos humanos. Cierto mas que posible porque no era la primera vez.

_En la Plaza del Mercado, una bomba alcanzó un camión cargado de bidones de gasolina, provocando tal explosión e incendio que muchas víctimas desaparecieron fundidos por la intensidad del fuego. _


Obviamente, ni Alcañiz estaba lejos del frente ni era un remanso de paz.

_Tras el enorme desgaste sufrido por el ejército republicano en las batallas de Belchite y Teruel, el bombardeo de Alcañiz *fue el presagio de la Batalla de Aragón*._


Cuando destinas tal esfuerzo por esconder la realidad, que Alcañíz era un objetivo estratégico con acantonamiento de tropas y suministros y *no erez capaz de aportar un número razonable de víctimas*, separando las militares de los civiles, no hay mas remedio que clasificar la información como una patraña más de los manipuladores y embusteros de la "_memoria_".


----------



## klopec (11 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> La deuda de España con los 10.000 republicanos deportados al infierno nazi



No existe ninguna deuda u obligación, puesto que España no tuvo nada que ver. Si la hubiera, que pregunten en Ferraz por Negrín o por Azaña como dirigentes de la República Española en el Exilio de la que dependían por voluntad propia.

En primer lugar, *desde España no se deportó a nadie a ningún campo de concentración extranjero*. Los manipuladores no han conseguido aportar absolutamente ningún caso. Otra cosa es que los alemanes trasladaran a exiliados republicanos por diferentes motivos a los campos. Lo que ocurrió, resumido, es lo siguiente : 

- Al terminar la guerra o próxima a su fin, una ingente cantidad de civiles y militares huyen a Francia principalmente huyendo del avance de las tropas nacionales. Estamos en 1.939 y la Guerra Mundial no ha comenzado. Son alojados en campos de concentración ( _p.ej. Argêles-sus-Mer_ ) o en
lujosos castillos comprados o alquilados por el Gobierno de la República ya en el exilio con la inmensa fortuna robada en la guerra civil ( _Montgrand y La Reinarde_ ).

- Parte de los exiliados parten hacia Méjico, Argelia u otros destinos, previo pago de sus pasajes y tras obtener la autorización de las autoridades republicanas en el exilio.

- El gobierno francés, cada vez mas a disgusto con la gran cantidad de exiliados, alienta bien la vuelta a España, bien enrolarse en el ejército francés ( Legión Extranjera ) o bien alistarse en las brigadas de trabajo formadas para realizar infraestructuras militares en el norte puesto que la situación internacional se va complicando.

- Al producirse la invasión alemana se envían a los campos, en su mayoría a : 

- A los que estaban en los batallones de trabajo o campos de exiliados franceses. ( Sin relación con España ).

- A los del campo de concentración de Angulema, ( _Convoy 927_ ), con la salvedad de que se dejó en libertad a mujeres y niños que pudieron volver
sin problemas a España.

- A los enrolados en la Resistencia o similar. ( Sin relación con España )


No todos los exiliados fueron enviados a los campos. Unos 25.000 trabajaron junto con franceses y de otras nacionalidades en el Muro Atlántico y otras infraestructuras de la mano de la Organización Todt. Fueron reclutados por un ex-Comandante republicano de la CNT, Otto Warncke.


En segundo lugar, el que Serrano Suñer o Franco dieran la orden de exterminar a nadie es rotundamente falso por varios motivos : 

- Si el objetivo fuera el exterminio no tiene sentido que se dejaran en libertad a mujeres y niños del Convoy 927.

- En la clasificación de los campos, el de Mauthausen no era de los dedicados expresamente a esa labor. Si en realidad fuera ése el objetivo, los hubieran asignado a otros campos.

- Los mismos investigadores no han aportado prueba concluyente de que la orden existiera. Sus elucubraciones son tan confusas que quedan en simples conjeturas :

_El mismo día de su marcha de Berlín, el 24 de septiembre de 1.940, sale una orden desde la oficina de seguridad del Reich a todas las oficinas de la Gestapo en Europa, para que los españoles que estaban en los campos para prisioneros de guerra fueran trasladados a Mauthausen. *Obviamente es en esta reunión de Serrano Suñer con Hitler donde se decidió que los españoles tenían que ser exterminados*. ( *Obviamente, es decir, que da por hecho que fue así según su opinión *) En cualquier caso, Franco nunca fue un observador pasivo de estos hechos, si no que fue el que dio la orden para que el régimen nazi terminase con la vida de los soldados españoles. (* Sin prueba constatable, sólo opiniones. Estamos acostumbrados a "En cualquier caso" *)._


En tercer lugar, sobre la nacionalidad :

- Los exiliados renegaban su nacionalidad adoptando la republicana, identificando a España con Franco. Siendo congruentes se echaría de menos las apelaciones a Negrín, Prieto o Fernando de Los Rios, quienes podían haber hecho algo desde la Sociedad de Naciones. No hubo nada. Por tanto no era Franco o Serrano los que denegaban la nacionalidad. Ellos mismos se consideraban de Republicanos.


*Francisco Collantes Puertas*, 6 de abril de 1.939 ( Campo de Barcarés ). Electricista. “*A mi España no me interesa, por haberse infiltrado el ‘Fascio*'”

*Eulogio Capdevila Matías,* 3 de marzo de 1.939 ( Campo de Bourg-Madame ). “La guerra nos ha situado en una posición que pudiéramos llamarla de ‘los sin Patria'. *No tenemos patria porque directamente hemos renunciado a la España fascista.* 

*Jaime Canadell Piquet*, 28 años ( Campo de Argelès-sur-Mer ). “*Soy absolutamente Anti-fascista, Español y Republicano*”.



En cuarto lugar, los farsantes :

*Neus Català "Nunca me reí tanto como los 18 meses que pasé en el campo de concentración"*​
El de Neus Catalá no es un ejemplo único de declaraciones contradictorias con la versión oficial por parte de supuestas "_víctimas_". Hasta la invasión de Rusia, los comunistas habían tenido una estrecha colaboración con las autoridades de los campos. Esta colaboración con los carceleros es un tema tan tabú que el Partido Comunista Francés utilizó medios expeditivos para evitar que el asunto fuera conocido por la opinión pública. Y es la explicación a muchas declaraciones confusas y contradicciones de algunos "_heroes_" que al final no serían mas que ayudantes de los verdugos, casos como Semprún o F. Boix ( "_El fotógrafo de Mauthausen_" ).

_La cuestión de los kapos comprometía demasiado a los dirigentes comunistas, a tal punto que desde la posguerra se volvió un tema tabú. Con el fin de falsificar esa página de la historia, el* Partido no vaciló en censurar cualquier amago de crítica en ese sentido, aplicando fuertes sanciones a los militantes que osaran transgredir la norma*. Al escritor Robert Antelme, quien sí volvió del campo de concentración con la salud seriamente quebrantada, se le ocurrió *expresarle a su amigo Jorge Semprún las reservas que tenía sobre la conducta poco ética de los comunistas en Buchenwald, y pagó el precio de su franqueza*. Antelme asegura que Semprún lo denunció inmediatamente a la dirección del PCF y que ello le valió su expulsión del Partido. Por otro lado, la escritora Marguerite Duras, esposa de Antelme y también comunista activa en la Resistencia francesa, se refería a Semprún como el chivato que denunció ante la dirección del PCF a casi todos los miembros de la célula en la rue Saint Benoit, entre los cuales figuraba ella misma._

Hay temas que mejor no removerlos, verdad rojos ??.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 Jun 2019)

klopec dijo:


> En primer lugar, *desde España no se deportó a nadie a ningún campo de concentración extranjero*.



Claro claro, fue Stalin quién deportó a los republicanos a campos nazis, no te jode. Me alegra que alguien como tú, que dice estas cosas y puntúa los miles en una fecha (analfabeto funcional se llama), porstee aquí, así nos enteramos de quiénes sois realmente.


----------



## klopec (11 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Claro claro, fue Stalin quién deportó a los republicanos a campos nazis, no te jode. Me alegra que alguien como tú, que dice estas cosas y puntúa los miles en una fecha (analfabeto funcional se llama), porstee aquí, así nos enteramos de quiénes sois realmente.



Si, si, los mandaron Franco y Serrano a Mauthausen en el 1.939 desde Sans con billete de AVE ... Repasa los datos, eminencia.

( Me mola la fecha con el puntito ... )


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 Jun 2019)

klopec dijo:


> Si, si, los mandaron Franco y Serrano a Mauthausen en el 1.939 desde Sans con billete de AVE ... Repasa los datos, eminencia.
> 
> ( Me mola la fecha con el puntito ... )



Estudia historia anda máquina. ¿Qué tienes 15 años y padres poligoneros fachas o qué?


----------



## fredesvindo (11 Jun 2019)

*GUERRA CIVIL Represion republicana*


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (12 Jun 2019)

*Así masacró el franquismo en Andalucía: diez hitos históricos que nadie puede negar*

*Andalucía contabiliza al menos 45.566 asesinados que acabaron tirados en 708 fosas comunes
La comunidad andaluza sufrió la represión poliédrica franquista con 50.000 exiliados, unos 100.000 esclavos o el robo y saqueo a unos 60.000 derrotados
La región vivió el mayor crimen de guerra del franquismo, La Desbandá, el ataque a población civil por tierra, mar y aire con apoyo de Hitler y Mussolini
El castigo, diseñado por Queipo, fue 'especial' con las mujeres y los colectivos homosexuales, con el paradigma de Federico García Lorca*

Por Juan Miguel Baquero02 mar 2019 _21:35_

Andalucía es la región más castigada por el franquismo. Las cifras: al menos 45.566 ejecutados por los golpistas y tirados en 708 fosas comunes, más de 50.000 refugiados, unos 100.000 trabajadores esclavos, más de 60.000 andaluces expoliados y que sufrieron depuración profesional…

Son datos comprobados, hitos históricos. Trabajos realizados desde las nueve universidades andaluzas confirman los números. Y desmienten a los _negacionistas_. O los archivos públicos, las bases de datos y las investigaciones de hispanistas como *Paul Preston* o *Ian Gibson.* Aquí están, en diez episodios históricos, las claves de la masacre franquista en Andalucía.


*Genocidio fundacional del franquismo*
Los rebeldes tienen una estrategia clara: la pedagogía del terror. Los fascistas, sabedores del fracaso del golpe de Estado, matan y saquean pueblo a pueblo. La aplicación de la violencia extrema copia las matanzas de las guerras coloniales en el norte de África.

Los "enemigos de España" quedan deshumanizados al estilo de "los moros" en las batallas del Rif. Y el exterminio del rival ideológico es clave por el efecto paralizante, que limita la capacidad de respuesta y frena la resistencia. Es _La justicia de Queipo_, como narra en su libro el historiador *Francisco Espinosa Maestre*.

*Los discursos golpistas como pruebas*


*Emilio Mola*: "Hay que sembrar el terror… Hay que dar la sensación de dominio eliminando sin escrúpulos ni vacilación a todos los que no piensen como nosotros. Nada de cobardías".

*Francisco Franco*: "Salvaré a España del marxismo cueste lo que cueste". Periodista: "¿Significa eso que tendrá que fusilar a media España?". Franco: "He dicho a cualquier precio".

*Juan Yagüe*, el Carnicero de Badajoz: "Por supuesto que los matamos. ¿Qué esperaba usted? ¿Qué iba a llevar 4.000 prisioneros rojos conmigo?".



Las fuerzas republicanas no registran un plan similar. Las matanzas contra derechistas ocurren como episodios de violencia incontrolada y, en ocasiones, como respuesta contra ataques rebeldes. El Gobierno de España nunca promueve el asesinato sistemático de golpistas.

Un dato. La provincia andaluza que estuvo en manos republicanas hasta el final, Almería, fue con una diferencia sensible la que menos muertos registró: 367. Pero la memoria histórica del franquismo tira de _fake news_: "Todos mataron lo mismo". La frase es uno de los lugares comunes del franquismo sociológico. Aseveraciones que sirven para construir falsas equidistancias.

*El terror: las fosas comunes*
Andalucía fue la región más castigada por el genocidio fundacional del franquismo. En 708 fosas comunes hay al menos 45.566 víctimas, según el Mapa de Fosas de la Junta de Andalucía. Con un ejemplo: el Padre de la Patria Andaluza, Blas Infante, sigue tirado en una fosa. La aplicación sistemática del terrorqueda certificada en cada excavación arqueológica, como han contado en los últimos años los anuarios _Las huellas en la tierra_ y _Que fuera mi tierra_.

Los números atestiguan las matanzas golpistas. Y las cifras, comparadas, hablan por sí solas. La dictadura en Argentina sumó en torno a 30.000 muertos en total. Tres provincias andaluzas superan estos dígitos: Granada (11.388 víctimas estimadas), Huelva (10.199) y Sevilla (9.304). Chile acumuló en torno a 3.000 desaparecidos forzados. Málaga casi el doble (5.638), como Córdoba (5.059).

La mayoría de estos asesinatos fueron realizados contra población civil en lugares donde no hubo guerra. Personas que fueron detenidas y secuestradas de forma ilegal, en muchos casos torturadas, y al final ejecutadas sin juicio ni posibilidad de defensa.





Derrotados por el fascismo, abocados al éxodo.
*50.000 refugiados andaluces*
En torno a 50.000 andaluces parten al exiliocomo derrotados en la guerra civil. Es una décima parte del número total en España. Huyen de la represión franquista. Y en muchos casos no regresan jamás.

Un libro, _Los andaluces en el exilio del 39_, radiografía este éxodo masivo. El texto, publicado por el Centro de Estudios Andaluces, está coordinado por el actual director general de Memoria Histórica del Gobierno, *Fernando Martínez*, con la participación de profesoras universitarias como Encarnación Lemus, Inmaculada Cordero o Leandro Álvarez Rey, entre otros.

Las páginas del exilio republicano andaluz atesoran miles de historias anónimas. Más allá de Antonio Machado, Luis Cernuda o Juan Ramón Jiménez. De Diego Martínez Barrio, María Zambrano, Victoria Kent o Manuel Chaves Nogales.

El éxodo desde Andalucía afecta a campesinos, amas de casa, maestras, médicos, políticos, periodistas, sindicalistas… Refugiados con destinos dispares: desde Gibraltar a Argentina y México, de Francia a Rusia. O unos 1.500 andaluces que acaban internados en campos de concentración nazis.

En la odisea de los vencidos caben todos estos retratos sin nombre. También los niños de la guerra empujados a una huida que les lleva a tierras americanas en barcos como el Morelia o el Winnipeg. Y el exilio interior: el abandono, el olvido, el miedo y el silencio que afecta, sobre todo, a las mujeres marcadas como 'rojas'.





Federico García Lorca.
*La represión 'especial' contra mujeres y homosexuales*
Federico García Lorca, asesinado por sus ideas. Por poeta. Y por homosexual. Recibió "dos tiros en el culo por maricón", dijo uno de sus verdugos. Sus huesos siguen tirados en una cuneta. La Junta de Andalucía ha aprobado una nueva búsqueda de la fosadonde yace junto a un maestro republicano y dos banderilleros anarquistas, una intervención arqueológica que amenaza el anuncio de la extrema derecha de derogar la ley de Memoria Histórica.

Lorca es "el desaparecido más llorado del mundo", cuenta *Ian Gibson* en una entrevista exclusiva para eldiario.es Andalucía. El hispanista ha trazado el rastro lorquiano en obras como _El asesinato de García Lorca_. La represión del franquismo contra los disidentes sexuales cruzó la dictadura de cabo a rabo. Es la memoria LGTBi bajo Franco. Como testigo están los muros de la cárcel de Huelva.

La violencia franquista tiene una versión 'especial' contra las mujeres. Un ejemplo: Carmen Luna fue una de las muchas abanderadas del naciente feminismo con el que los golpistas quisieron acabar. Luna fue ejecutada.

El paradigma de la represión está en las fosas, con casos como las niñas violadas y asesinadas en El Aguaucho. O los experimentos que el doctor Antonio Vallejo-Nájera aplicó contra presas republicanas en busca del "gen rojo", en la cárcel de Málaga. Franco impuso un doble castigo a la mujer: de las bases emancipadoras republicanas, al sumisa y devota patriarcal del fascismo. "Para la mujer hay un antes y un después de la II República", asegura la profesora de Historia Contemporánea en la Universidad de Sevilla, Inmaculada Cordero.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (12 Jun 2019)

*Las matanzas del Virrey de Andalucía*
El exgeneral Gonzalo Queipo de Llano asumió la dirección de los golpistas en el sur del país. Y fruto de la encarnizada labor rebelde queda una tierra sembrada de fosas comunes. La memoria oral de los pueblos andaluces está plagada de episodios de barbarie.

Queipo ordena y anuncia, incluso por radio, una orgía de ejecuciones y violaciones. Para el recuento de represaliados queda el exhaustivo trabajo, pueblo a pueblo, del investigador *José María García Márquez*, como _Las víctimas de la represión militar en la provincia de Sevilla_.

Cabe poca interpretación. Los discursos desde Radio Sevilla del autoproclamado Virrey de Andalucía dan fe del afán genocida: "Nuestros valientes legionarios y regulares han demostrado a los rojos cobardes lo que significa ser hombres de verdad. Y, a la vez, a sus mujeres. Esto es totalmente justificado porque estas comunistas y anarquistas predican el amor libre. Ahora por lo menos sabrán lo que son hombres de verdad y no milicianos maricones. No se van a librar por mucho que berreen y pataleen".





Los buques de guerra Canarias y Cervera, junto a aviones, durante La Desbandá. | ARCHIVO RAFAEL MOLINA
*El mayor crimen de guerra: La Desbandá*
Es el mayor crimen de guerra del franquismo: La Desbandá. Desde el 7 de febrero de 1937 una auténtica desbandada humana suma más de 300.000 refugiados que huyen del avance fascista. Intentan evitar el terrorismo golpista. La única salida posible es el camino de Málaga a Almería. Desde entonces se conocerá como 'la carretera de la muerte'.

La línea de costa va a ser una ratonera donde los rebeldes atacan a población civil por tierra, mar y aire. Para ejecutar el ataque indiscriminado, los franquistas cuentan con apoyo de la Alemania nazi de *Adolf Hitler* y de la Italia fascista de *Benito Mussolini*. Con este episodio arranca el libro _El país de la desmemoria_.

El drama humanitario ocurre antes de Guernica y multiplica las cifras de muertos de cualquier otro ataque similiar en la guerra civil española. Los refugiados encuentran en el camino ayuda de las Brigadas Internacionales y, entre ellos, del médico canadiense Norman Bethune.

*Los aliados nazis y fascistas*
Franco gana la guerra gracias a sus aliados Hitler y Mussolini. Sin su apoyo, el relato histórico pudo ser muy distinto. Y Andalucía es un banco de pruebas del músculo bélico de los nacientes nazismo y fascismo que van a provocar la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Lo cuenta Paul Preston en _El holocausto español_.

La Desbandá es un claro ejemplo. Los bombardeos masivos e indiscriminados tendrán réplica en numerosas poblaciones españolas, como la conocida Guernica o Xátiva y, más tarde, durante el conflicto bélico internacional.

Los golpistas saben que hay dos provincias clave. Sevilla, para facilitar la hegemonía aérea. Y Cádiz, por la conexión marítima que garantiza el desembarco de las tropas africanistas, formadas por legionarios y regulares mercenarios marroquíes que siembran el terror aplicando tácticas de violencia extrema.





Refugiados republicanos. | NORMAN BETHUNE/LA HUELLA SOLIDARIA
*Robo y saqueo a los vencidos*
Unos 60.000 andaluces son esquilmados por los golpistas de Franco. El robo a los vencidos es una práctica habitual que afecta a *12 de cada mil personas en la región*. Una cifra multiplicada a lomos de cada familia. A nivel nacional, la media baja a 9 de cada mil.

Investigadores de las nueve universidades andaluzas participan en un trabajo de cinco años sobre la represión económica durante la guerra civil y la dictadura. La amenaza económica también funciona como una eficaz medida disuasoria en un país azotado por el hambre y la exclusión.

La rutina saqueadora impuesta por los franquistas es un ajuste de cuentas contra quienes consideran "causantes de los males de la patria". A "más culpables", mayor "justificación" tiene el golpe de Estado.

Los fascistas roban al menudeo, desde un reloj a una máquina de coser, y a lo grande, con ejemplos del expolio en la fortuna corrupta del dictador y el gallego Pazo de Meirás de Franco con su réplica en el andaluz Cortijo de Gambogaz de Queipo. Quedan como exponentes los trabajos del periodista Mariano Sánchez Soler, como _Los Franco S.A._, o del historiador Ángel Viñas, caso de _La otra cara del caudillo_.

*Depuración profesional*
Los fascistas españoles ejercen una actividad represora poliédrica. De las matanzas fundacionales del franquismo a la tortura, el encarcelamiento, el robo de bienes o la depuración profesional. La represión "socioeconómica" queda registrada en los archivos de salas judiciales creadas al efecto por el régimen dictatorial.

Caso del Tribunal de Responsabilidades Políticas. Con la expulsión de sus trabajos, o a través de multas, el franquismo elabora un proceso de una "magnitud" extraordinaria que afecta "a todos los que militaron o tuvieron algún cargo de responsabilidad en alguno de los partidos o sindicatos que apoyaron al Frente Popular desde 1934", explica el libro _La represión franquista en Andalucía_, coordinado por *Francisco Cobo Romero* junto a *Miguel Ángel del Arco* o *Javier Rodrigo* y editado por el Centro de Estudios Andaluces.

La inhabilitación para trabajar afecta a todo tipo de personas. Desde obreros industriales a braceros. De las maestras republicanas a periodistas, jueces o los científicos que recoge la web Generaciones de Plata.





Esclavos del franquismo en la construcción del 'canal de los presos'. | RMHSA (CGT)
*Esclavos del franquismo*
La explotación económica de los derrotados lleva a Franco al extremo de emplear, en toda España, a más de 400.000 presos políticos como trabajadores forzados. Solo en Andalucía hay 55 campos de concentracióndonde penan unos 100.000 esclavos del franquismo.

Decenas de empresas públicas y privadas –algunas cotizan en el IBEX 35– usan esta mano de obra gratuita gestionada a través del Patronato de Redención de Penas por el Trabajo.

El máximo exponente a nivel andaluz es el canal de los presos., como retrata el libro homónimo elaborado por investigadores como *Gonzalo Acosta*, *Lola Martínez*, *Ángel del Río* y *José Luis Gutiérrez Molina*. Una faraónica obra de ingeniería hidráulica que aporta la infraestructura necesaria para regar 80.000 hectáreas de tierra, antes de secano. Los terratenientes de la zona son los grandes beneficiados. El propio Queipo utiliza esclavos en Gambogaz.

---


----------



## klopec (12 Jun 2019)

Deja de repetir tochos y ve más al grano ... Por poner patrañas una y otra vez no se van a convertir en verdades ...

POST #517


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (12 Jun 2019)

*El desalmado ASESINATO de la REPUBLICANA ROSALÍA ZAPICO GONZÁLEZ por agentes franquistas en El Cadavíu (Asturias)*




En 1951 la Guardia Civil tiroteaba y dejaba desangrarse, sin dejar que nadie pudiera rescatarla, a Rosalia Zapico González, la tercera de 7 hermanos, hermana del que luego sería el último guerrillero asesinado en Asturias un año más tarde, Ramón Zapico ‘el de Les Codes’, en referencia al lugar de donde era originaría toda la familia». El amor por la libertad fue una camino seguido por muchos familiares de Zapico, y por muchos langreanos, que huyeron de la dictadura franquista en los años 40 y 50 a las montañas del valle de La Nueva.
Rosalía Zapico, que había sido niña de la guerra en Francia, era vecina de la zona. El 8 de noviembre de 1951 se dispuso «a llevarles noticias a sus compañeros que se escondían de las fuerzas franquistas, una botella de vino y calzado», como hoy recuerda su hijo. Pero en la zona de El Cadavíu fue interceptada por la Guardia Civil, «justo cuando salía del bar de comprarles el vino y allí mismo fue asesinada». Un tiro a muy corta distancia la hirió de muerte, según recordaron los vecinos de la zona, «tardó varias horas en morir». Su cuerpo fue tirado en una zona cercana a un camino, junto a la estación de tren, «y boca abajo, como un perro la enterraron». Estos dos no fueron, por desgracia, los únicos asesinatos en la familia, ya que tuvieron primos que corrieron idéntica suerte.
Rosalía dejó huérfano de madre a un hijo de 7 años, José Luis Fernández Zapico, unos padres ya mayores y varios hermanos. Rosalía era la esposa del militante del PCE, Benjamín González Lada, encarcelado durante 14 años y desterrado en Bilbao los otros 12 siguientes. Cumpliendo condena, se enteró del asesinato de su mujer, aunque no pudo volver al lado de su hijo que tuvo que ser criado por los abuelos. Años después del crimen era costumbre en el cuartel, mandar a los guardias civiles novatos a la casa familiar a preguntar por Rosalía, con el único objeto de humillar a la familia.
Muchos conocían la historia y el lugar exacto donde estaba enterrada. Eso posibilitó que unos 10 años después de su asesinato, su hijo José Luis Fernández lograse el permiso necesario para recuperar su cuerpo y trasladarlo a una fosa del cementerio de San Esteban de Ciaño. Su familia colocó allí una placa que la recuerda como «asesinada el 8 de noviembre de 1951», aunque, según José Luis Fernández, «en algunos papeles oficiales se cambió el mes por octubre». Su hijo no fue testigo del traslado del cadáver de su madre, no fue capaz hasta ahora de visitar el lugar donde Rosalía Zapico fue asesinada. Cuando se acercó a ese lugar comenzó a fraguarse un homenaje en memoria de su madre. «Nunca tuve valor para ir, sabía exactamente donde había sucedido todo pero siempre retrasé la visita», explicó el hijo.
El domingo 24 de Junio de 2018, en Langreo se ha recordado la figura de Rosalía Zapico con la inauguración de un monolito (obra de Javier Fernández) cargado de simbolismo, ¿El objetivo? Que nunca vuelva a repetirse. El escultor forma parte de la comisión organizadora del homenaje junto a Vicente Gutiérrez Solís presidente de la federación de Vecinos de Langreo, Rafael Velasco vicepresidente de Famyr, y José Luis Fernández Zapico hijo de Rosalía.
«Queremos que se rescate la memoria de uno de los asesinatos, en 1951, más sangrientos y crueles de la posguerra en Asturias», indicó Fernández. «Langreo quiere rendirle el debido homenaje a Rosalía y, con ella, a todas las mujeres que tanto dieron por la libertad de este pueblo y que tanto tiempo hemos tenido olvidadas», comentó Rafael Velasco, uno de los impulsores del homenaje. Asturias está plagada de historias como esta, el fascismo destrozó familias, por eso en el homenaje a Rosalia se recordará también a todas las mujeres que tanto dieron por la libertad de este pueblo, y que tanto tiempo hemos tenido olvidadas.
Hoy cuando en Europa el fascismo parece recuperar terreno, estos actos son imprescindibles para aprender de la historia y unir a todos los demócratas en la defensa de las libertades y de las aspiraciones emancipadoras de los pueblos del mundo. Olvidar y perdonar es sentar las bases de la impunidad, la semilla para que la barbarie reaparezca.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (12 Jun 2019)

klopec dijo:


> Deja de repetir tochos y ve más al grano ... Por poner patrañas una y otra vez no se van a convertir en verdades ...
> 
> POST #517



Cómeme el rabo, facha!


----------



## klopec (13 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Cómeme el rabo, facha!



Me gusta oir rebuznar a los putos rojos embusteros de mierda. Es lo único que a la basura paleomarxista le impide cagarse encima cuando escribe mas de una línea.




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *El desalmado ASESINATO de la REPUBLICANA ROSALÍA ZAPICO GONZÁLEZ por agentes franquistas en El Cadavíu (Asturias)*
> _En 1951 la Guardia Civil tiroteaba y dejaba desangrarse, sin dejar que nadie pudiera rescatarla, a Rosalia Zapico González, la tercera de 7 hermanos, hermana del que luego sería el último guerrillero asesinado en Asturias un año más tarde, *Ramón Zapico ‘el de Les Codes’*, en referencia al lugar de donde era originaría toda la familia». El amor por la libertad fue una camino seguido por muchos familiares de Zapico, y por muchos langreanos, que huyeron de la dictadura franquista en los años 40 y 50 a las montañas del valle de La Nueva.
> Rosalía Zapico, que había sido niña de la guerra en Francia, era vecina de la zona. El 8 de noviembre de 1951 se dispuso *«a llevarles noticias a sus compañeros que se escondían de las fuerzas franquistas, una botella de vino y calzado»*, como hoy recuerda su hijo. Pero en la zona de El Cadavíu fue interceptada por la Guardia Civil, «justo cuando salía del bar de comprarles el vino y allí mismo fue asesinada». Un tiro a muy corta distancia la hirió de muerte, según recordaron los vecinos de la zona, «tardó varias horas en morir». _



Seguimos glorificando a los bandoleros y terroristas comunistas cuya única y sangrienta aportación a la historia fue una revolución y una guerra civil. Fueron simples mamporreros de Santiago Carrillo quien los dejó tirados como perros cuando Moscú dio la orden de abandonarlos porque hacía años que habían perdido la resistencia, el favor del pueblo y se habian convertido en bandas de ladrones y asesinos.

Triste historia, pero colaborar con los bandoleros asesinos no puede ser ningún mérito para conseguir reconocimiento de nadie.

_"El historiador, que también recorre la actividad menos conocida de las mujeres guerrilleras, ofrece un dato contundente: *los del monte mataron en esos quince años a 339 personas, "una cifra sin parangón en España"*. Hay que sumar los numerosos sabotajes a la actividad económica. No faltaron los ajustes internos de cuentas."_


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Jun 2019)

*En 1936 cinco JORNALEROS REPUBLICANOS, de Puebla del Río (Sevilla), fueron ASESINADOS en la Riuela por mercenarios franquistas*




El libro y el documental titulado “Los Cinco de la Riuela”, de Vicente Aranda, miembro de la Asociación “La Guardia”, de la localidad de Puebla del Río, detalla claramente el asesinato de cinco hombres conocidos ya como Los Cinco de la Riuela eran: *Manuel Lama Suárez*(50 años), *Francisco Ponce Martín* (38 años), *Antonio González de la Rosa* (31 años), *José Vargas Garrido*(31 años) y *José Blanco Osuna* (29 años). Eran jornaleros de profesión y adscritos, en su mayoría, al Centro Obrero local . Eran paisanos de la Puebla, cuyo único “delito” fue, en algunos casos, pertenecer o identificarse con una organización obrera, la Sociedad de Obreros Agrícolas, que aspiraba a un mundo de justicia e igualdad.
Cuatro de los cinco fusilados solían frecuentar la sede de la Sociedad de Obreros Agrícolas, lo que les supuso una condena a muerte, mientras que José Vargas Garrido perdió la vida por haber hecho frente a un falangista local en una pelea días antes del alzamiento. Destacamos la figura de Manuel Lama Suárez, el cual, tras haber ahorrado algún dinero trabajando en Argentina, que le permitió a su vuelta a España fundar un pequeño comercio, siguió mostrando una conciencia de clase solidaria con respecto a la clase jornalera de la que provenía.
Estos cinco hombres salieron de La Puebla hacia el barco prisión atracado en el Guadalquivir, a su paso por Sevilla, pero nunca llegaron allí ya que el camión que los transportaba se desvió y llevó a sus pasajeros hacia Palomares. “Los Cinco de la Riuela” fueron asesinados el día 13 de agosto de 1936 en el paraje del término de Palomares conocido como “La Riuela”, siendo abandonados los cuerpos por espacio de varios días.
Días después del fusilamiento, una persona conocido en la localidad como “El Demonio” por ser una persona significada de izquierdas, fue requerido de madrugada por los falangistas para cavar la fosa común abierta en el interior del cementerio de Palomares del Río en la que serían arrojados los 5 jornaleros de la Puebla. En La Puebla del Río, entre los años 36 y 38 fueron asesinadas mas de 40 personas, por aquel entonces, el municipio rondaba los 4.000 habitantes, lo que da muestra de la crudeza con la que se vivió en la villa el conflicto bélico.
José González ha recordado nítidamente lo que supuso para su familia el asesinato de su padre. «Lo mataron cuando yo tenía dos años y mi hermano tres, crecimos sin padre. Mi madre se quedó viuda con sólo 26. En La Puebla mataron a 44 personas aquel año», explica. «El 13 de agosto los cinco hombres, que se encontraban encarcelados, iban a ser trasladados a Sevilla, pero a mitad de camino, en un paraje cercano a Gelves denominado La Riuela, se detuvieron. Allí fueron fusilados por falangistas, y los dejaron a pleno sol durante cinco días, agujereados, hasta que fueron tirados a una fosa común en Palomares del Río»
El pleno del ayuntamiento de La puebla del Río ha acordado renombrar el poblado arrocero en honor a los vecinos fusilados en 1936, eliminando el nombre del asesino a la explotación arrocera abandonada de la Riuela, y ponerle el de los asesinados. El poblado Queipo de Llano perderá toda seña franquista para servir a la memoria histórica, homenajeando con su nuevo nombre, “Cinco de la Riuela” a los jornaleros asesinados por los franquistas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Jun 2019)

*SOCIEDAD*
DIRECTO*Santiago Alba, en Carne Cruda*
*SOCIEDADEl castigo de llamarse Libertad en el franquismo y no renunciar a tu nombre*
*Libertad González, hija del alcalde republicano de Zafra asesinado en 1939, narra en un libro la represión que sufrieron los familiares de las personas ajusticiadas por el franquismo
“Mataron a nuestros seres queridos, pero también la vida que estábamos comenzando (...) Nos arrebataron todo, nos dejaron en la calle y estuvimos siempre marcados"
Con 85 años sigue buscando el cuerpo de su padre, encarcelado y asesinado en el campo de concentración de Castuera *

Por Jesús Conde26 may 2018 _22:57_

“Me llamo Libertad porque mis padres me lo pusieron. Jamás renuncié a mi nombre, pese a los problemas que me acarreó a lo largo de 40 años de dictadura”. Este es el relato de *Libertad González,* hija del alcalde socialista de Zafra asesinado en 1939.

Es el testimonio vivo de las otras víctimas del franquismo: las familias de las personas ajusticiadas. Condenadas al ostracismo, despojadas de todas sus pertenencias.


Les arrebataron hasta su nombre. *José González Barrero* tuvo tres hijos: España, República y Libertad. A ella el régimen la bautizó como Rosario. Así ha estado inscrita en el registro civil hasta 2016, cuando recuperó oficialmente el nombre con el que siempre se identificó. Consiguió que en su DNI pusiera Libertad.

*Represión a las familias*
Es la única superviviente de los tres hermanos. A sus 85 años habla de una vida marcada por el golpe que supuso la ejecución de su padre. “Eras represaliado no solo porque mataran a tu ser querido. También mataron la vida que estabas empezando a vivir. Es una historia negra de España, es una pena que se ocultara durante tantos años”.

Destaca que su padre era un hombre bueno, “al que querían hasta las personas de derechas. Asesinado sólo por ser favorable a la República”. “Nunca he sentido vergüenza ni miedo de hablar de mi padre. Al contrario, me siento muy orgullosa de ser hija de quien soy. Nunca me acobardé con Franco, ¿cómo iba hacerlo ahora?”.







Un detalle de la portada del libro dedicado a Libertad González
La *Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica en Extremadura*presentó este jueves en la *Diputación de Badajoz* el libro *"Memoria de libertad", de Cayetano Ibarra*.

La memoria, la vida personal y los acontecimientos de su padre conforman el libro dedicado a Libertad, una de las precursoras del movimiento por la recuperación de la memoria histórica en la región. Tras regresar de Madrid y establecerse en Zafra abanderó la lucha por dignificar la figura “de todas aquellas personas que habían luchado por la libertad y la democracia”. “Señores, la República fue la democracia en España, es cuando comenzaron a ser demócratas los españoles”.

“Casi que sigo pensando que no merecía la pena escribir mis memorias, porque yo no dejo de ser una hija más de los malos momentos españoles. Soy una más de la historia negra que hubo en este país”.

*La ley del silencio*
José González Barrero regentaba el hotel Cabañas del municipio, y la familia tenía una vida cómoda. Con su ejecución se vieron despojados de todo. “Nos quitaron todo: la casa, el negocio, el dinero. Todo intervenido porque mi padre era republicano”.

Su madre se quedó viuda y sin un hogar para darles refugio. Una mujer a la que cierran todas las puertas, que tiene que sacarles adelante con todo en su contra. Y con figuras franquistas empeñadas en que su devenir siguiera siendo negro.

Destaca que la situación era mala para el 90 por ciento de los españoles, “pero la de mi familia fue devastadora. Vivimos bajo unas míseras condiciones”. Recuerda una España gris, con una sociedad que ‘estaba hecha una pena'. “Todo era pecado, la rigidez era el modo de vida. Yo siempre he sido rebelde y he huido de todo aquello que no me gustaba. Se vivía muy mal en todos los sentidos”.

Tras un periodo en Fregenal de la Sierra, en casa de su abuela materna, la familia se desplaza a Madrid, donde siguen estando marcados. Se les niega el acceso a la educación. “Cuando mi madre solicitaba una plaza lo primero que le preguntaban era que dónde residía en el año 36. Al regresar a la escuela, dos días más tarde, ya no había plaza para mí. La historia se repetía de colegio en colegio”.

Es una dinámica que les acompaña siempre. En sus idas y venidas a Extremadura y la capital española. Tras una nueva estancia en Fregenal, Libertad se establece de manera definitiva a Madrid con 17 años. Comenzaba una nueva vida bajo el peso de plomo de la dictadura, en unos años marcados por el silencio y una calma social fingida.

“Había terror y miedo, seguían los fusilamientos. Las cárceles seguían llenas de presos políticos. Las reglas sociales estaban muy claras”. “Yo no estaba adaptada a la época. Mis ideas no se adaptaban en absoluto a toda esa mediocridad. Me traían sin cuidado las repercusiones. Yo vivía a mi aire”.

Se refiere a una juventud española coartada, donde las ansias de rebeldía se topaban de frente con el nacional catolicismo. “Recuerdo que cuando tomaba un aperitivo con mi novio y una cerveza tenía que decir en casa que no había cenado. Estaba muy mal visto que una ‘señorita’ hiciera cosas así".







Imagen actual de Libertad en la presentación del libro en la Diputación de Badajoz
Con la búsqueda de trabajo siguieron los problemas. Oficialmente se llamaba Rosario, pero siempre tuvo presente su nombre. No dudaba en rectificar, en dejar claro que era Libertad. Algo que le costó varios quebraderos de cabeza.

Entrados los años 60 logró un trabajo en el hotel Palace de Madrid para hacer facturas de la ropa planchada a los clientes. “Antes de entrar dije mi nombre, Libertad. Me quedé sin trabajo”. La situación se repitió más veces.

Tiene muy claro los motivos: “La guerra no había terminado en el 39 como decían. Es mentira. Continuó con nosotros, arrebatándonos nuestra identidad. No terminó hasta bien pasada la muerte del dictador. Las represalias continuaban y puedo dar buena fe”.

Pasaron los años. Siempre trabajó como dependienta, en una tienda de discos y de juguetes. También estuvo en un conocido restaurante. “Y así fuimos saliendo del paso, sobreviviendo”.

La muerte del dictador le pilló en Madrid con su marido. "No te creas que el ambiente fue de alegría, porque cinco días antes de morir firmó sentencias de muerte”. “Las cárceles seguían llenas, el miedo continuaba. Por un lado estaba contenta. Por otro lado tenía un sentimiento de pena. Franco no había muerto como yo hubiera querido: juzgado por sus crímenes". "Deseaba que se sentara en un banquillo ante un juez y fuera castigado por sus crímenes. Murió hecho una pena, pero en su casa... perdón, en la casa de todos los españoles, de la que se adueñó".







Imagen de los trabajos de la fosa común de Arroyo de San Serván / ARMHEX
*Recuperación de la memoria histórica*
Cuando regresa a Zafra, en el 2.000, se une al movimiento incipiente que reclamaba verdad y justicia para las víctimas del franquismo. Comenzaron a trabajar "para dignificar a las personas que dieron la vida por la República. La figura de mi padre y la de las casi 200 personas asesinadas en Zafra".

Tiene claro que no se ha hecho justicia. “Todavía no he sacado a mi padre de donde lo tiraron para enterrarlo con mi madre”. “Yo soy una de las privilegiadas, porque en la plaza en la que vivo está el busto de mi padre. Pero eso no paga el mal que nos hicieron. Cuando llegó la democracia no hubo un homenaje a quienes dieron su vida por la democracia en 1936. Continuó el silencio, igual que en la dictadura. Sigo aquí, estoy bien y sigo trabajando para rememorar la figura de las víctimas del franquismo”.

Critica que buena parte del trabajo, que correspondía a las administraciones, ha sido asumido por el movimiento civil. Por las asociaciones. “Mira al gobierno central y su completo silencio. Sin dotar de presupuesto la memoria histórica. Estamos hablando de recuperar el cadáver de nuestros padres, de nuestros hermanos”.

Desecha aquellos argumentos que afirman que hablar de memoria histórica es reabrir heridas. "Le digo yo a todas las personas que hacen esta afirmación. Le digo a Rajoy que las heridas siguen abiertas desde que pasó todo. Sacar los huesos de una cuneta es cerrar las heridas".

"Hasta que no encuentras a tu ser querido, como me pasa a mí, no se cerrarán. ¿Por qué no me ayudan a localizar a mi padre? No sé dónde está. Las heridas siguen sin cerrarse. Yo me voy al otro mundo sin cerrarla".

“Cuando abrieron las fosas del campo de concentración de Castuera la imagen era aterradora. Con cuerpos amontonados, con las manos atadas a la espalda con alambres, unos boca arriba y otros a la inversa. Unidos, unos con otros… Siguen tirados en cunetas. ¿Cuándo vendrá la justicia? Yo ya no la veré. Pero estaría bien”.


----------



## klopec (13 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *En 1936 cinco JORNALEROS REPUBLICANOS, de Puebla del Río (Sevilla), fueron ASESINADOS en la Riuela por mercenarios franquistas*
> 
> Días después del fusilamiento, una persona conocido en la localidad como “El Demonio” por ser una persona significada de izquierdas, fue requerido de madrugada por los falangistas para cavar la fosa común abierta en el interior del cementerio de Palomares del Río en la que serían arrojados los 5 jornaleros de la Puebla.



Los "_testimonios orales_" se derrumban cuando entra en juego la ciencia, convirtiéndolos en leyendas y cuentos con el único valor de la manipulación y la propaganda ... Vuelve a aparecer la terrible duda razonable sobre la veracidad de todo el planteamiento pseudohistórico llamado "_memoria histórica_".


_"Los testimonios orales situaban la fosa común denominada de los Cinco de la Riuela en elinterior del Cementerio, en la zona más alta del mismo, en las proximidades de la esquina norte del cementerio, antes de su ampliación. El lugar de ubicación de la fosa se conocía por los testimonios de Antonio Casado, vecino de Palomares quien junto a otro vecino cavaron la zanja para albergar los cuerpos de los Cinco de la Riuela."
"Tomando este testimonio como referencia se realizó la primera de las intervenciones en la zona más alta, en una zona que en la actualidad está ajardinada y tiene un Monolito conmemorativo que recuerda a los hombres de Puebla del Río. *Como los resultados fueron negativos*, en la segunda de las intervenciones se optó por excavar el espacio que queda junto al anterior, en la parte norte, hacia la esquina del antiguo recinto."_
*JUNTA DE ANDALUCÍA / INFORME EXHUMACIÓN 2.015.*


_1) Confirmación de que estamos ante restos en completa desconexión anatómica.
2) Comprobación de que estamos ante partes de cráneos y no ante cráneos completos.
3) *Estamos ante cuatro sujetos y no ante cinco*, dado que el que en 2015 es denominado individuo 10 es en realidad una mandíbula sin otros restos craneales asociados. Teniendo en cuenta que no se dan repeticiones de este elemento anatómico ni que no constatamos más cráneos, salvo el del enterramiento ritualizado, cabe hablar de un mínimo número de individuos de cuatro.
4) Las características morfológicas de los restos exhumados nos permiten hablar de al menos un sujeto femenino seguro y de otro más posible aunque más dudoso por el estado de fragmentación. *De este modo la compatibilidad numérica con los Cinco de la Riuela deja de ser tal*.
5) *Los restos no presentan ni la más mínima evidencias de roturas perimortem u orificios de proyectil y tampoco el sedimento asociado nos muestran esquirlas o piezas completas de b*_*alística.
JUNTA DE ANDALUCÍA / INFORME 2.017.*


----------



## fredesvindo (13 Jun 2019)

*Víctimas asesinada por la República española *



En televisión sólo salen las victimas del franquismo.. pero la República mató a muchas personas. Los republicanos en España mataron a mucha gente por ser de derechas, por ir a misa y por ser curas y monjas. La república es sinónimo de odio, de guerra y de miseria. Stalin (líder y dictador comunista de la URSS) felicitó a Francisco Largo Caballero (presidente del gobierno de España durante la república y líder del Partido Socialista o PSOE) por la extrema violencia con la que estaba llevando a España y por matar a todos los opositores del comunismo. El comunismo es sinónimo de miedo, de terror, de odio y de guerra. La guerra civil de España fue iniciada por los rojos, Francisco Largo Caballero defendía un enfrentamiento bélico, la Guerra Civil Española. Hoy, el gobierno de España, solo se acuerda de las personas ajusticiadas durante el gobierno de Franco, pero NO se acuerdan de las personas que fueron asesinadas en la época de la República.
Recordemos las matanzas de Paracuellos de Jarama, realizadas por el líder y asesino comunista Santiago Carrillo. Recordemos las minas de Camuñas, donde existe un pozo en el que se encuentran las víctimas de asesinatos a manos de los republicanos y los comunistas durante la guerra civil. Tanto en Paracuellos de Jarama como en la mina de Camuñas hay hombres, mujeres y niños por el simple hecho de ser de derechas, religiosos y por ir a misa, todos ellos asesinados por los simpatizantes de izquierdas. Hoy creamos y ponemos en funcionamiento éste blog para que todos sepan que la República Española fue el refugio de los más grandes asesinos de la historia. Estos asesinos son Francisco Largo Caballero (Presidente de la república ya fallecido), Dolores Ibárruri, alias la pasionaria (líder comunista también fallecida) y Santiago Carrillo (líder comunista que aun vive) entre otros como por ejemplo Juan Negrín (Presidente del gobierno de la República) Manuel Azaña (Presidente de la República) y algunos más, TODOS ELLOS ASESINOS.


----------



## fredesvindo (13 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Cómeme el rabo, facha!



Ya empieza con los insultos, comeme esto o aquello;eres de mollera tonta.


----------



## hijo (13 Jun 2019)

Nein.

España se habría convertido en un satélite soviético para acabar siendo una suerte de Cuba en el sur de Europa.


----------



## CobraSensei (13 Jun 2019)

Biodiesel dijo:


> Menos mal que ganó quien ganó la Guerra, si hubieran ganado los Republicanos ahora seríamos una Rumanía o una Albania de mierda.



o a lo mejor eramos francia...


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (13 Jun 2019)

*Francisco Franco*: "Salvaré a España del marxismo cueste lo que cueste"-


¡Viva Franco!


----------



## hijo (13 Jun 2019)

¿Qué parte de "sur de Europa" no has entendido, subnormal?


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (13 Jun 2019)

CobraSensei dijo:


> o a lo mejor eramos francia...



... o Saturno.


----------



## hijo (13 Jun 2019)

Déjalo, no pasa nada.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Jun 2019)

Salvarnos del comunismo? Ja, si apenas tuvieron votos. No, lo que hizo el genocida Franco no fue salvarnos de comunismo, sino condenarnos al fascismo, el feudalismo, la ignorancia, el hambre, la muerte y la insignificancia mundial.


----------



## klopec (13 Jun 2019)

Los rojos fueron una almorrana para los franceses. Desde el primer momento los metieron en campos. Luego les dieron a elegir entre hacer trincheras o ingresar en la Legión extranjera. Después miraron para otro lado cuando los alemanes entraron en Francia.

Colaboraron como carne de cañón en La Nueve, siendo censurado el que entraran en París los primeros cuando ya no había alemanes.

En la invasión del Valle de Arán dejaron que Carrillo los traicionara y los estuvieran esperando 50.000 nacionales que, por supuesto, los masacraron.

En los años 50 realizaron la operación Paprika- Bolero y se quitaron de enmedio los estorbos comunistas. Si estabas en Francia te dejabas de políticas.

En resumen, colaboraron con los franceses porque no les quedaba mas remedio, mas bien mendigaban que alguien les diera algo de cariño. Pero estaban peor considerados que los argelinos o senegaleses. Como debe ser.


----------



## Yates86 (13 Jun 2019)

CobraSensei dijo:


> o a lo mejor eramos francia...




Jajajaajajsjajajajaajajajajajaw claaaaaaaro largo caballero el socialdemócrata noruego como pablo iglesias


----------



## Yates86 (13 Jun 2019)

klopec dijo:


> Los rojos fueron una almorrana para los franceses. Desde el primer momento los metieron en campos. Luego les dieron a elegir entre hacer trincheras o ingresar en la Legión extranjera. Después miraron para otro lado cuando los alemanes entraron en Francia.
> 
> Colaboraron como carne de cañón en La Nueve, siendo censurado el que entraran en París los primeros cuando ya no había alemanes.
> 
> ...






Los franceses sabían bien qué tipo de escoria eran ,los franchutes de tontos tienen muy poco


----------



## Incorrezto (13 Jun 2019)

si la republica hubiese ganado la guerra, los nazis habrían invadido y llegado hasta somosierra y la línea xyz.
tal vez los ingleses ayudaran a resistir en Galicia.
el desembarco de normandia se hubiera producido antes, y en cadiz, sin oposición.

hubiera habido elecciones, en las que hubiera arrasado el pce pero hecho un gobierno con la izquierda burguesa.


----------



## CobraSensei (13 Jun 2019)

Capitán.Furillo dijo:


> ... o Saturno.



o tpm...


----------



## klopec (13 Jun 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> si la republica hubiese ganado la guerra, los nazis habrían invadido y llegado hasta somosierra y la línea xyz.
> tal vez los ingleses ayudaran a resistir en Galicia.
> el desembarco de normandia se hubiera producido antes, y en cadiz, sin oposición.
> 
> hubiera habido elecciones, en las que hubiera arrasado el pce pero hecho un gobierno con la izquierda burguesa.



Stalin y Hitler eran aliados en el 39. Los alemanes no habrían invadido un estado mamporrero de los rusos. Como mucho harían como realmente hicieron éstos, apoyar un "maquis" nacional.

Y después Hitler lo hubiera tenido complicado para invadir Rusia con una sucursal roja en el sur. Abrir otro frente simultáneo en los pirineos no parece que fuera un escenario ideal.

De todas formas jamás hubieran permitido las potencias democráticas la victoria comunista en España. De hecho el apoyo a las fuerzas de liberación nacional fue tan absoluto como discreto.


----------



## Incorrezto (13 Jun 2019)

ya, se hubieran parado en Hendaya. no he dicho que invadieran antes de barbaroja.

esa España no hubiera sido satélite de Stalin, el pce hubiera respetado la legalidad al ganar las elecciones, ya te digo. los anglos rápidamente se apuntarían a evitar la llegada a Gibraltar.

tendríamos carne de cañón de sobra con los moros vencidos.


----------



## hijo (13 Jun 2019)

¿Te pica que te haya dejado como un auténtico subnormal?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Jun 2019)

*RAFAEL GARCÍA-DUARTE SALCEDO, pediatra y puericultor, SOCIALISTA, FUSILADO por los franquistas en Granada en 1936*




Rafael García-Duarte Salcedo Nació en Granada el 10 de Agosto de 1894. Hijo y nieto de médicos, ingresó en la universidad de Granada en 1911, siendo ya entonces miembro de las Juventudes Socialistas, donde estudió medicina, especializándose en pediatría y puericultura, rama que por aquel entonces empezaba a desarrollarse y a la que dio un gran impulso. En 1918 se licenció ejerciendo de médico militar, primero del cuerpo de sanidad y después de la armada. Se doctoró en 1920, viajando después a París pensionado por la Junta de Ampliación de Estudios, donde se especializó en enfermedades de la infancia y puericultura formándose en los últimos avances en pediatría con grandes médicos como Marfan y Nobecourt.
En 1922 regresó a Granada trabajando en la junta provincial de protección de la Infancia donde ya había estado como estudiante junto a su padre y siendo director, hasta su muerte, del consultorio de lactantes y gota de leche de Granada. Entre 1921 y 1925 trabajó como ayudante de clases prácticas de enfermedades de la Infancia y tras obtener en 1925 la plaza de profesor auxiliar de dicha asignatura. En 1925 ganó la cátedra de pediatría, de enfermedades de la infancia de la facultad de medicina de la universidad de Granada. Desde finales de 1927 fue también inspector municipal de sanidad. En 1930 ingresó en la real academia de medicina de Granada. Creó una escuela en Granada con discípulos que continuaron su obra. Desde marzo de 1933 fue jefe del servicio de higiene infantil, dentro de la inspección provincial de sanidad de Granada.
En 1933 fundó y dirigió la revista “Pediatría y Puericultura”, y la sociedad de pediatría de Granada. Organizó el servicio de higiene infantil y cursos de medicina infantil dirigidos a médicos, enfermeras y estudiantes. Entre el gran número de sus publicaciones merecen destacarse, entre otras, Los síndromes clínicos en Pediatría (Granada, 1936) del que solo pudo publicar el primer volumen, “Al margen del hogar: nociones de Puericultura (Granada, 1917)” y “Plan mínimo de Puericultura necesario en la capital de Granada” en el V congreso nacional de pediatría (Granada,1933).
Junto a esta gran actividad profesional hay que destacar también su compromiso político. Fue miembro de una logía masónica “Alhambra” empleando el nombre simbólico de “Esculapio”. En 1930 ingresó en el Partido Socialista Obrero Español y en la UGT. En abril de 1931 fue elegido concejal, haciéndose cargo de la beneficencia y sanidad del Ayuntamiento de Granada y en octubre de ese mismo año fue diputado por la provincia de Granada. Sin embargo, en marzo de 1934 causó baja en el partido socialista por desavenencias con algunos miembros del mismo.
Iniciada la guerra de España y tomada Granada por las tropas franquistas, el 10 de septiembre de 1936 fue detenido en su domicilio y en la madrugada del día 11 fue fusilado, junto con otros 24 detenidos. Su cadáver fue separado de los destinados a una fosa común por uno de los sepultureros en agradecimiento al tratamiento que García-Duarte había había dado a su hijo salvando su vida años antes. Encontraron una nota dirigida a su esposa e hijos. “Miles de besos, muchos besos. Suerte. Arriba el espíritu. No decaer nunca, Luchar”. Tenía 42 años.


----------



## fredesvindo (14 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos muy temprano te has levantado hay para conseguir la comida del día de tus amigos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Jun 2019)

*ATROCIDADES franquistas contra los presos REPUBLICANOS del Campo de CONCENTRACIÓN de Castuera (Badajoz)*




Los franquistas establecieron un campo de concentración en la población extremeña de Castuera, donde requetés, legionarios, y sobre todo guardias civiles y falangistas eliminaron selectivamente a dirigentes obreros, políticos y sindicales significados con la República. La violencia continuada tenía un mismo objetivo, el asesinato de los Republicanos más prominentes y la generación durante mucho tiempo de un miedo que cercenó la disidencia. La construcción del campo fue realizada por los prisioneros sometidos a rígidas normas, transportaron los materiales, levantaron barracones, construyeron nidos de ametralladoras, excavaron zanjas, erigieron alambradas, todo ello con escasas y rudimentarias herramientas. Dependiendo de las fechas, en el campo hubo entre 5.000 y 15.000 concentrados.
En los barracones se hacinaban entre 60 y 70 prisioneros como sardinas en lata. No había ningún mobiliario, ni sillas, catres, jergones de paja. Dormían en el suelo de tierra, acostados unos sobre otros, con pocas mantas. La alimentación insuficiente, una sola toma diaria, un rancho frío de escaso pan negro y una sardina, rara vez un puñado de garbanzos, o cuando ni siquiera comían, escasa también el agua. “..teníamos tanta hambre que un día entramos en zona de cocinas…nos molieron a palos, mataron a un pobre muchacho, que comía en el suelo, de un garrotazo en la nuca..”. La subalimentación crónica supuso incluso la muerte.
Las condiciones higiénicas eran terribles, el hacinamiento, la imposibilidad de asearse, ropa harapienta, obligación de realizar por las noches las necesidades dentro del barracón. La insalubridad y extenuación provocaron la extensión de enfermedades, cuadros de estreñimiento y diarrea crónica, la aparición de pulgas, piojos, ratas y con ellos el tifus, la sarna, brotes de viruela. 
Los falangistas ejercieron violencia, vejaciones, malos tratos, asesinatos sistemáticos o discrecionales, humillaciones y brutales palizas durante todo el período de funcionamiento del campo. Era muy frecuente el chantaje sexual a las familiares de los prisioneros: “..con las mujeres, pobrecitas, abusaban de ellas, los guardias les decían yo te saco a tu marido, sí…los falangistas entraban con la garrotilla trillando a palos..los sargentos se divertían pegando, nos tiraban con los palos de los picos…Al alcalde de Puebla de Alcocer dijeron que no lo mataban, pero le rompieron la médula…a un prisionero lo mató un centinela, el pobrecito vio llegar por la carretera de Castuera a su madre, saltó por la ventana y un centinela le pegó el tiro..”. El criminal protagonismo de los falangistas solo se comprende en un ámbito bajo jurisdicción castrense, con el consentimiento e incluso la incitación de las autoridades militares.
El clima de terror, violencia y arbitrariedad existente en el campo, da cuenta de los métodos envilecedores y brutales de sus represores. Las sacas se realizaban sin constancia oficial y casi siempre por la noche. Se elaboraban las listas de los que se debía “eliminar”, posteriormente los falangistas pasaban por los barracones “sacando” a los elegidos, lo hacían 3 noches a la semana, los prisioneros elegidos eran trasladados a diferentes zonas cercanas, entre ellas el cementerio de Castuera, donde eran asesinados y enterrados en fosas comunes, como a José González Bravo, último alcalde republicano de Zafra, de lo que se jactaron sus verdugos
“..fueron muchos los prisioneros a por los que iban los falangistas, vi cómo del barracón de al lado sacaban y los fusilaban…los falangistas de Castuera buscaban a individuos conocidos, se presentaban en las puertas de los barracones, alumbrándose con linternas, se los llevaban y ya no volvíamos a saber de ellos…de mi barracón se llevaron a 5 en una sola noche…los que fusilaban eran falangistas…íbamos a arreglar unos caminos que iban para Castuera, veíamos las zanjas hechas, y al día siguiente cuando íbamos por allí a arreglar eso, ya veíamos un trozo grande que lo habían tapado..”.
Otra técnica de “eliminación” masiva fue la cuerda india, grupos de prisioneros atados unos a otros con sogas por la cintura en largas filas, eran empujados a culatazos a las bocas de las minas próximas, donde eran arrojados arrastrándose entre sí: “..en medio de terribles sufrimientos, los presos recibían desde lo alto bombas de mano y ráfagas de metralla que acababan con sus vidas…sentíamos los lamentos de los compañeros al caer, era horrible…tras las explosiones, todo quedaba en silencio..”.
De modo paralelo y fundida con la represión falangista, se desarrolló por las autoridades militares una represión “legal”, auspiciada por los propios mandos, los consejos de guerra. De forma menos estridente, pero más regular fueron eliminados numerosos prisioneros. Los izquierdistas más destacados fueron ejecutados de forma abrumadora en farsas militares judiciales. Esta “negra noche”, que se dio por igual en toda España, se tornaba doblemente terrible en los espacios cerrados de las zonas rurales como Extremadura, donde el control persistente de la Guardia Civil, el alcalde, el terrateniente, el párroco de turno, los falangistas, los propios convecinos, unas veces por temor, otras por convicción y otras por interés, condujo a un vacío social que rayaba el racismo ideológico.
La Asociación Memorial Campo de Concentración de Castuera (Amecadec) ha publicado un *listado* con los nombres de al menos 266 personas víctimas de los franquistas, y que figura en el *monumento memorial*construido en el cementerio de la localidad.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Jun 2019)

Los perros fascistas ladran y espumean, ergo cabalgamos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Jun 2019)

*LODARIO GAVELA YÁÑEZ, REPUBLICANO, médico de antifascistas, sembrador de escuelas, ASESINADO por los franquistas en 1947 por su actitud insumisa ante el régimen*




Nació en Bembibre (León), en una familia de comerciantes cuyas raíces estaban en Trascastro y Peranzanes. Lodario Gavela vivió desde los 10 años en Valladolid y allí estudió la carrera de Medicina. Tenía 15 años cuando vivió el advenimiento de la II República. Perteneció a la Fundación Universitaria Española (FUE) y el Socorro Rojo. En la Guerra Civil luchó primero libre y voluntariamente con la República, en el frente de Asturias hasta la caída del Frente Norte, y después forzado, en las filas nazionales, consecuencia de situaciones imprevistas, manteniendo un comportamiento digno de su personalidad.
El Valle de Fornela (León), formado por escarpadas montañas, 7 localidades aislados, deficientes comunicaciones, naturaleza indómita, tiene su propia idiosincrasia. Apoyaron de forma entusiasta y casi unánime la II República y sufrieron más tarde una de las represiones más crueles y desconocidas de la provincia. Zona de paso hacia Asturias, sus montes sirvieron de refugio a huídos de toda la Comarca. El 1 de diciembre de 1936 la Guardia Civil llegó al pueblo, matando a disparos a toda la gente que encontraban. Juanito Fernández, Gabriel Martínez, Generoso Robledo, Mateo Fernández, Baldomero García, Eliseo Martínez y Fernández Cerecedo fueron asesinados sin tener delito, sin ser culpables de ninguna cosa.
Familias de pueblos como Fabero huyeron hacia Fornela, una inmensa columna partió desde Tejedo en Ancares, haciendo parada en Guímara, el último pueblo del valle leonés, por encima, sólo las montañas que hombres, mujeres y niños intentaron cruzar para llegar a Asturias, donde aún resistía el gobierno democrático de la República. Cuando cayó el Frente Norte en Asturias los jóvenes regresaron al Valle, la falange ofreció una entrega sin represalias. Aceptaron siete, Rosendo Martínez, Donato Fernández, Manuel Cerecedo, Isidro Fernández, Pedro Fernández, Fernando Gavela y Ramiro Pérez que fueron torturados y asesinados el 7 de noviembre de 1937.
Tras la guerra llegó entonces el ‘monte o la muerte’. Los huídos se perdían en las montañas escapando de una muerte segura. La represión se centró en las familias, multas colectivas, 5.000 reales a todo el pueblo, les quitaban también el ganado para cortar las redes de solidaridad. En 1940 los castigos se recrudecieron, el hambre, las detenciones arbitrarias, las palizas constantes y el miedo no eran suficiente. Todos los mayores de 14 años fueron deportados al campo de concentración de Arnao, en Asturias. Los niños se quedaron solos en un pueblo fantasma. Algunos fueron acogidos por vecinos de otras localidades.
Pero en medio del terror surgieron figuras honorables que han alcanzado la categoría de mito entre los vecinos de Fornela. Hombres como ‘El Santeiro’ o el médico Lodario, que dejó claro que “entre el ser y el puro existir hay que optar por el ser”. En 1942, el doctor Lodario, con la carrera recién terminada, obtuvo la plaza de médico interino en el Ayuntamiento de Peranzanes en el valle de Fornela. Llegó a un espacio asolado por la guerra, empobrecido, donde pervivía la brutal represión causando muertes, torturas y detenciones por docenas, y el miedo era una presencia pavorosa.
Durante sus años de servicio Lodario Gavela Yáñez practicó mucho más que la medicina. Fue un ejemplo de valentía, de compromiso con sus gentes. Su labor no se circunscribió a la admirable atención médica. Impulsó la mejora en los hábitos higiénicos, la educación y la creación de escuelas en localidades como Trascatro, Chano, Guímara y Cariseda. Reflejaba una personalidad fuerte, humanista y comprometida, que promovió el conocimiento del entorno, inspirador de modificaciones arquitectónicas de las casas humildes, colaboró en el progreso con el impulso de la llegada de la luz eléctrica, se ocupó de que las niñas no quedaran condenadas a lo que la tradición y el régimen tenían pensado para ellas.
Su esmerada atención a sus enfermos, su carácter afable, su personalidad arrolladora, su polifacética actividad, su solidaridad con los más pobres y su sentido humano lo convirtieron en una persona omnipresente y admirada por la mayoría de los fornelos, incluso por algunos guardias acuartelados en la zona, lo que explica la profunda conmoción y tristeza que produjo su asesinato. Gavela atendía a los pobres sin cobrar si hacía falta. El doctor Lodario Gavela fue médico de antifascistas, curaba a muchos guerrilleros de la zona, y también atendió muchas veces a los fugados. Cuando los guerrilleros necesitaban de su ayuda, él siempre acudía. Mostró extraordinaria valentía con guardias y falangistas.
La memoria de este médico ha pervivido en la memoria de los bercianos y fornelos como símbolo de la lucha por la libertad, por su apoyo a los más pobres y su cuidado a los que que luchaban contra la dictadura en los años 40 en las comarcas de Fornela, Ibias, Ancares y el Bierzo. Su mayor delito para el régimen fue ser un hombre con gran sentido de la libertad, fuerte personalidad y grandes dotes de amistad. Era un personaje en conflicto con el poder, generó recelos en el régimen franquista, era un mal ejemplo. Decidieron matarlo. Fue asesinado por una brigadilla franquista una tarde del 24 de septiembre de 1947 en un paraje cercano al pueblo de Anllarinos (León) cuando se dirigía al encuentro de su madre y de su esposa, embarazada de 7 meses. Lo mataron por no dejarse someter, y por extender la desafección al régimen, no sólo entre los guerrilleros, también entre sus pacientes, hasta entrar en conflicto con el poder establecido.
Somos lo que fueron, nuestros padres, nuestros abuelos, las experiencias que vivieron y las que nos trasmitieron. Hay hechos que permanecen inmutables, a pesar del olvido selectivo y premeditado de quienes prefirieron borrarlos. Hoy, algunos han decidido recuperar esa historia, traer de vuelta a los muertos para que hablen de lo que fue y no tuvo que haber sido.


----------



## fredesvindo (14 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Los perros fascistas ladran y espumean, ergo cabalgamos.



Lo tuyo es de traca, porque no se esta de acuerdo con tus toterias sonos facistas, si esta de acuerdo son gilipollas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Jun 2019)

*La FOSA de los MAESTROS FUSILADOS por falangistas en Cobertelada (Soria) en 1936*




El magisterio fue uno de los sectores más castigados por los golpistas. Los mataron porque, para el fascismo, la educación del pueblo era una amenaza. La II República llevó a cabo un ambicioso plan de educación dando trabajo a miles de maestros jóvenes, y en los pueblos empezaron a llamar al maestro para pedir consejo cuando, hasta entonces siempre era el cura el consejero rural. Eso significaba una pérdida de control por los sectores más conservadores, ya que las decisiones podían orientarse de manera distinta a la tradicional. En España el franquismo depuró a* decenas de miles de maestros*, un mínimo de 6.000 fueron asesinados. El resto sufrieron penas de cárcel, destierro, inhabilitación..
Hace 81 años 5 maestros y otra persona fueron detenidos, quedando a disposición de la comandancia militar. Fueron “sacados” de la cárcel de Almazán para un traslado de práctica de diligencias, y entonces los asesinaron, una de las formas habituales de exterminio de Republicanos. Los 6 fueron subidos a un camión y tiroteados por un grupo de falangistas, al anochecer el 25 de agosto de 1936, como si fuera una cacería, uno a uno, según corrían hacia arriba en el árido paraje de Los Tomillares, a la derecha de la carretera de Cobertelada (Soria) a Villasayas. Como el terreno era muy calizo, se les enterró clandestinamente a la mañana siguiente por un grupo de campesinos en terreno próximo, la “Riba la Mollero”. Los fusilamientos fueron vistos por labradores vecinos de Cobertelada, desde las eras cercanas. Fueron perseguidos como alimañas hasta la muerte, con lo que esa atroz imagen tiene de brutalidad medieval contra la ciencia y el saber, y fueron enterrados como alimañas quienes trabajaron durante la II República por uno de sus logros más reconocidos la educación, la enseñanza y la lucha contra la incultura y el analfabetismo
No eran políticos, guerrilleros ni sindicalistas, eran muchísimo más peligroso para la “Nueva España”: Eran maestros de escuela. A los franquistas “les interesaba un pueblo de borregos, que se pudiera manejar fácilmente. Por eso les mataron”, cuenta Víctor, sobrino de Eloy Serrano, una de las víctimas. “Hay que recordar que en Soria no hubo combates. Aquí triunfó enseguida la rebelión militar. Los maestros no llevaban ametralladoras ni pistolas, aquí no hubo guerra, solo represión, era una estrategia de exterminio que respondía a patrones sistemáticos”.
La Asociación soriana Recuerdo y Dignidad (*AsRD*), dirigida por la *Fundación Aranzadi*, ha investigado, documentado, localizado e identificado los restos mortales de los 5 profesores que fueron arrojados a la fosa clandestina de Cobertelada, así como los de *Abundio Andaluz Garrido*, Vicepresidente de la Diputación de Soria:
*Francisco Romero Carrasco*, (57 años),catedrático en la Escuela Normal, natural de Santa Marta de los Barros (Badajoz), estaba casado con María del Carmen García Arroyo, nacida en Betanzos (La Coruña) con quien tuvo 2 hijos, también profesora de la Escuela Normal. Ambos lucharon por la creación de un orfanato y una escuela para huérfanos de profesores de Escuelas Normales. Francisco era una auténtica eminencia, aun antes de la II República era ya un reconocido matemático. Junto a su amigo Antonio Machado y otros intelectuales fundó y abanderó la Universidad Popular de Segovia, un espacio de enseñanza con un claro objetivo: “Exponer elementalmente aquellas enseñanzas que puedan ser inmediatamente aprendidas y utilizadas por los obreros”. Con Machado compartió pensión y tertulia, ambos comprometidos en la difusión de la cultura y las enseñanzas útiles a los trabajadores. Estrecharon lazos con la Residencia de Estudiantes y las Misiones Pedagógicas. Dirigió las colonias de la Institución Libre de Enseñanza y estudió Metodología de las Matemáticas en Francia, Bélgica y Suiza. En 1933 publicó un libro sobre “Los procedimientos de cálculo mental y de cálculo escrito rápido”.
*Eloy Serrano Forcén*, (22 años) maestro de Cobertelada, natural de Rioseco de Soria, soltero, escribía en los periódicos sorianos La Voz de Soria y El Defensor Escolar, donde reflexionaba lúcidamente animando a los pueblos a abrir escuelas y a los maestros a resistir en la dura Soria rural. Era un maestro ejemplar y convencido republicano. El principal instigador del asesinato de Eloy fue el párroco del municipio, que definió al maestro como “deficientísimo y deplorable en su aspecto religioso y profesional” desde que el día del Corpus el sacerdote instó al maestro a llevar a los alumnos a misa, y Eloy le dijo: “Primero la escuela y después la iglesia”. Fue su sentencia de muerte.
*Hipólito Olmo Fernández*, (43 años) maestro de Ajamil. Nació en Barahona, Soria, viudo de María Logroño Loranza, con hijos (Josefina y Carmen) pertenecía a Izquierda Republicana.
*Elicio Gómez Borque*, (23 años) maestro de La Seca. Nació en Velilla de los Ajos, Soria. Soltero. El párroco le acusaba de no ir a misa y pertenecer a la FETE, de marxista, propagandista del Frente Popular. Sus alumnos le tenían por profesor cariñoso que, los jueves, como Eloy Serrano, los llevaba al campo, capturaban cangrejos, devolviendo al río los más pequeños. Iban a gallineros y les enseñaba a no tocar a los polluelos para que no los rechazara la madre. Preparaba las oposiciones para profesor de la Escuela Normal. Planchaba sus camisas, hecho poco frecuente entonces. La implicación de los varones en las tareas del hogar era mal vista por parte de la población.
*Victoriano Tarancón Paredes*, (26 años) maestro de Perdiguera. E*ra* natural de Baraona (Soria), soltero. Fue acusado de indiferencia en materia religiosa y propagandista del laicismo, ser simpatizante del Frente Popular y “haber inculcado en los niños ideas disolventes”.
De *Martín Artola Morrás* apenas hay datos. Era natural de Ateca (Zaragoza), probablemente se trate del mendigo al que hace referencia el libro “*La represión en Soria durante la guerra civil*” de Gregorio Herrero Balsa y Antonio Hernández García.
La asociación Recuerdo y Dignidad tiene documentados 600 asesinatos similares solo en la provincia de Soria: Hay testimonios espeluznantes, en Neguillas los niños se abrazaban llorando a su profesor, *Domingo Hernando*, para que no se lo llevaran detenido. Fue inútil, lo asesinaron.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Jun 2019)

*DAVID ESCUDERO MARTÍNEZ, maestro, socialista, REPUBLICANO, FUSILADO por los franquistas en León*




David Escudero Martínez nació el 29 de diciembre de 1892 en Castrocalbón, hijo de José y de Ángela. David estudió Magisterio en la Escuela Nacional Superior de Maestros de León obteniendo el título de maestro en julio de 1917. Ejerció la profesión en Carbón del Sil, Castrocalbón y Destriana (León) antes de la 2ª República. Hasta septiembre de 1932 regentó la Escuela Nacional Número Uno de Niños de su pueblo natal. En mayo de 1933 pasó a la Escuela Preparatoria del Instituto Nacional de Segunda Enseñanza de León, de la que fue director. Estaba casado con Teresa Turrado, tuvo 2 hijas, que seguían profesionalmente sus pasos estudiando en la Escuela Normal de Magisterio y un hijo mayor, Benjamín Escudero (información suplementaria gracias a Florisel Florisel Fernandez Lobato).
Escudero había mostrado originalmente simpatías por el dictador Miguel Primo de Rivera, pero se fue acercando paulatinamente a la izquierda, apareciendo en octubre de 1934 ligado a la Casa del Pueblo y desempeñando cargos de relevancia en el socialismo provincial en 1936. Fue miembro de la Federación Española de Trabajadores de la Enseñanza de la UGT y afiliado a la AS de León siendo vocal de su Comité Directivo. Fue tesorero del Comité Ejecutivo de la Federación Provincial Socialista de León y representante del PSOE en el Comité del Frente Popular.
David Escudero anduvo frecuentemente ocupado en iniciativas idealistas buscando siempre maneras de acrecentar el progreso de sus convecinos, como habrían sido el frustrado intento de crear una explotación agrícola de regadío en los extensos predios familiares, o la malograda pretensión de obtener alguna concesión de explotación de recursos asociados al lago de Sanabria en torno a 1930. Con la vigencia de las leyes de enseñanza de la República, había “archivado reverentemente” el crucifijo, la bandera monárquica, lo que le perjudicó posteriormente.
Los fascistas le detuvieron el 6 de enero de 1937 en Calzada de la Valderia (León), le llevaron al Cuartel del Cid y le encarcelaron en San Marcos. En Consejo de Guerra por rebelión militar y peligrosidad social, fue acusado de ser miembro y participante en diversos cargos del PSOE, formar parte de las listas de Trabajadores de la Enseñanza, tener facultades de organizador, ser propagandista de ideas socialistas y peligroso para el Movimiento Nazional, haber participado asiduamente en mítines de la campaña electoral del Frente Popular. Se le acusó, como Delegado de orden público, de visitar el día 20 a las autoridades civiles y militares (guardia civil, cuarteles del regimiento y de la guardia de asalto, general comandante militar, y base de aviación) para pedirles compromiso de lealtad al poder legítimamente constituido (que al poco quebrantaron).
Las evidencias a su favor señaladas por parte de numerosas personas perdieron todo su peso ante la programada estrategia de represión y terror, y frente al superior dictamen del informe de conducta político social de la Guardia Civil, que es el que suele prevalecer y alcanzar categoría de sentencia. Pasó a la prisión provincial de León de donde salió para su fusilamiento en el fatídico Polígono de Tiro de Puente del Castro el 13 de marzo de 1937. La confiscación de sus propiedades y las de su familia condenó a su familia a sufrir su ausencia, indigencia y miseria.
Su delito, como el de tantos, fue ser un ciudadano consciente, comprometido y solidario. Las injustas sentencias que desde los ilegítimos tribunales franquistas se les aplicaron haciéndoles culpables por actuaciones no delictivas en cualquier Estado de Derecho claman hace tiempo por su pública y solemne anulación. Desde aquí, el homenaje a tantos injustamente sentenciados, y a sus allegados y descendientes, y de especial manera a Don David y a sus compañeros y compañeras maestros y enseñantes, tanto y tan variada y cruelmente represaliados.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Jun 2019)

*Las FOSAS de Erreniaga (Navarra). Los franquistas ASESINARON en la Sierra del Perdón a 92 REPUBLICANOS*




La madrugada del 27 de noviembre de 1936 fueron asesinados en la sierra de El Perdón (Erreniega) 14 republicanos de Olite/Erriberri que habían permanecido en la cárcel de Pamplona desde finales de julio, la mayor “saca” que afectó a vecinos de la localidad tras la de comienzos de octubre en la que otros 13 olitenses murieron fusilados en Zaragoza después ser forzados a alistarse en el Tercio de Sanjurjo. Tomás Ruiz Zabalza, que sobrevivió de milagro a la matanza de El Perdón porque tenía solo 17 años, contaba compungido que en el habitáculo de la prisión donde estaba junto al resto de los de Olite, entre ellos su padre Constancio y su tío Jesús Zabalza, escuchaban cada noche cómo llegaba el “camión asesino” que cargaba, por pueblos, a los republicanos que tocaba fusilar. “Hasta que un día vinieron a por los de Olite”.
Normalmente, como hicieron con su padre, las autoridades comunicaban a los presos que estaban en libertad, aunque ellos ya sospechaban que su destino sería una fosa abierta a 10 kilómetros al sur de Pamplona, en la sierra de El Perdón. Los familiares se enteraban de la masacre cuando, como en el caso de la madre de Tomás, iban a la visita habitual que concertaban en el cárcel y descubrían que sus allegados no habían vuelto al pueblo. Alguno de ellos encontró una carta de despedida entre los enseres que recogió después en el calabozo.
La mayoría de los asesinados en El Perdón, sin garantías ni juicio previo, eran jornaleros de la UGT, si bien entre ellos estaba también el maestro de la localidad Juan Barásoain Armendáriz, apresado en Pamplona desde el 25 de julio. La madrugada del 27 de noviembre de 1936 fueron pasados por las armas Antonio Azcárate Izurriaga, Cesáreo y Julián Azcárate Domínguez, Félix García Resano, Félix Garde Moreno, Adolfo Ochoa Gorri, Esteban Pérez Coello, Ángel y Fermín Remírez Chivite, Ignacio Rodeles Berruezo, Constancio Ruiz Cerdán, Teofilo Solanilla Romero y Jesús Zabalza Sarrias.
El horror ha querido que coincidamos en la misma tierra. Ellos debajo, nosotros encima. Los nuestros vieron cómo los mataban y quedaban aquí. Algunos supieron guardar la Memoria y decirnos dónde estaban. Ahí están y quedarán sirviendo de semilla. Gracias a ellos y a los nuestros continuamos la lucha por esa vida que a ellos les truncaron. El horror no acabó en las balas que taladraron vuestros cráneos, sigue en los cuerpos de las gentes golpeadas porque supieron de vosotros y siguieron vuestro ejemplo. Sigue en las cárceles todavía llenas de cuerpos presos y corazones con alas surcando los cielos, oteando tierras que quieren ser libres. Eladio, Rufina, Urbano, Emilia, Clemente (dónde estarás…) y todos los demás… Gracias por vuestra fuerza. La sabremos usar y la sabremos transmitir, para que más temprano que tarde entre vosotros, nosotros y los que vienen detrás, lo lograremos. Vivir libres. Lortuko dugu!
A finales de los años 70 del siglo pasado, un grupo de familiares se organizó para, con pico y pala en la mano, desenterrar sus restos y sepultarlos con dignidad en el panteón que guarda la memoria de medio centenar de republicanos en el camposanto olitense. La Asociación Fosas de la Sierra del Perdón-Erreniegako Hilobiak, formada por vecinos de diferentes pueblos navarros, ha inaugurado en este enclave un memorial en recuerdo de las 92 personas que fueron asesinadas durante los años 1936 y 1937 por la represión franquista y enterradas en este lugar.
El memorial consta de 19 piedras, colocadas como una espiral abierta a modo de ‘cromlech’, una con el nombre de cada pueblo navarro con vecinos que fueron asesinados en esta sierra (Larraga, Olite/Erriberri, Berbinzana, Pitillas, Allo, Artazu, Cárcar, Lumbier/Irunberri, Lodosa, Ibero, Estella/Lizarra, Aguilar de Codes, Cirauqui, Cáseda, Allín, Aibar, Cendea de Olza, Puente la Reina/Gares y Pamplona/Iruña. En medio, otra piedra, la número 20, sin ningún nombre, en homenaje a todas la víctimas no identificadas. Trabajar estas piedras, por su significado, “me sale de las entrañas”, aseguró el escultor Pello Iraizoz.
El colectivo destaca en un comunicado, que se trata de “un homenaje a todas las víctimas asesinadas por sus ideales de justicia social y democracia, y también a sus familias”. Han destacado así mismo la tardanza de este acto, ya que creen que el homenaje tenía que haberse hecho mucho antes. En Navarra no hubo frente de guerra, por lo que fueron ejecutadas sin juicio, arrebatadas de sus casas por la fuerza y enterradas en fosas en esta sierra. Fueron, además, olvidadas y silenciadas durante mas de 80 años por las instituciones.
Los dibujos son del cuadro del Guernika de Pablo Picasso. El Grito que pide Justicia desde la tierra donde dejaron a aquellas personas, Justicia desde la tierra para los que se quedaron en ella. Luz es lo que intentamos dar a lo que paso entonces con los actos de memoria que se realizan exigiendo Verdad. El Pájaro que llora representa el dolor y el desgarro humanos y hasta el de la propia naturaleza. Las estrellas recuerdan a las 93 personas asesinadas en toda la sierra. “Aquí es donde se cruzan el viento y las estrellas, las palabras y las promesas y a partir de hoy también el olvido y la memoria”, señaló el colectivo. Una cita por y para el recuerdo en la que los organizadores quisieron dejar claro un mensaje: pasen los años que pasen, el Perdón no perdona.
Vídeo de EITB: *Homenaje* a 92 víctimas fusiladas por el franquismo en El Perdón


----------



## Limón (14 Jun 2019)

El peor error que hemos cometido en España ha sido legalizar a la puta P$OE en el 78.
Es un partido sistematicamente enemigo de España, ladron y asesino como no se conoce otro en la historia.
Lo unico que aportan a la sociedad es revanchismo, mentiras y odio por toneladas, pero que no se preocupen, que terminaran como merecen.
Yo cada dia estoy mas convencido de que no hay solucion pacifica a los problemas de España.


----------



## klopec (14 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *ATROCIDADES franquistas contra los presos REPUBLICANOS del Campo de CONCENTRACIÓN de Castuera (Badajoz)*



Continuamos con la sarta de embustes y manipulaciones :

- El campo de Castuera se construye para albergar a los que se rindieron en la bolsa de La Serena y resto del frente extremeño al final de la guerra.. Estuvo en activo *menos de un año* ( abril '39 - marzo '40 ), pues fue un campo de clasificación. Obviamente hubo masificación dada la enorme cantidad de prisioneros.

- Al alcalde de Puebla de Alcocer, Eugenio Muga Ruz, *deberían de haberlo fusilado nada más cogerlo* al ser *responsable de las ejecuciones de 34 personas* como responsable del Comité Revolucionario del pueblo, *algunas de las cuales las realizó personalmente*. El que no lo mataran demuestra que no existió la "_represión brutal y ciega_" que cacarean rlos "_memoriolistos_".

- Las "_gigantescas fosas comunes_" que decía Preston y donde "_diariamente se vaciaban los camiones volquetes repletos de cadáveres_" según Justo Vila y que repetían como papagayos los amigos de la exageración y la trola *se reducen a dos fosas comunes con 22 cadáveres* ( _exhumacion realizada por CSIC 2.013_ ). De éstos muchos con uniforme militar y dudoso origen, pudiendo ser de militares caídos en combate. El bulo de los miles de fusilados se cae por su propio peso.

- La fábula de la "_cuerda india_" en la "_mina Gamonita_" cae por propio testimonio de Hernández Mulero, el origen de la patraña, en el que reconoce que era sólo un rumor que corría por el campo. Más cuando NADIE ha querido investigar si existen los "_miles de cadáveres_" en el fondo la mina, ya que *saben que es mentira*.

- Castuera estuvo bajo dominio rojo hasta 1.938. En ese tiempo, el *Comité Revolucionario ejecutó a 85 personas*, entre ellas el anterior alcalde democráticamente elegido D. Camilo Salamanca Jiménez. *Llama la atención la brutalidad de los rojos en el asesinato en masa de 24* personas la estación de tren de "_El Quintillo_", donde despúes de dispararles en las piernas les rociaron con gasolina y les pegaron fuego.

- Obviamente los responsables de tamaño crimen fueron fusilados con un respeto absoluto y exquisito a los derechos humanos *mucho mayor que los que ellos aplicaron a sus víctimas*. Pero claro, nada de esto interesa a los que aúllan por unos presos algunos de los cuales eran de los que se divertían con la gasolina y las cerillas en la estación de tren.

Por lo anterior, clasificaremos como trola o patraña los rebuznos sobre Castuera. Es más, yo diría que se quedaron cortos.


----------



## klopec (14 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *LODARIO GAVELA YÁÑEZ, REPUBLICANO, médico de antifascistas, sembrador de escuelas, ASESINADO por los franquistas en 1947 por su actitud insumisa ante el régimen*



Menos paja y babas para decir que lo mataron por ser y actuar como maquis. Ahora pones a cuántos mataron o robaron sus amigos los bandoleros a los que les ponía tiritas y seguramente algo mas. Siempre se os olvida.


----------



## klopec (14 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *DAVID ESCUDERO MARTÍNEZ, maestro, socialista, REPUBLICANO, FUSILADO por los franquistas en León*



_"Fue miembro de la *Federación Española de Trabajadores de la Enseñanza de la UGT* y afiliado a la AS de León siendo vocal de su Comité Directivo. Fue tesorero del Comité Ejecutivo de la Federación Provincial Socialista de León y representante del PSOE en el Comité del Frente Popular."_

Ya hay mas atrás un post donde se explica lo que era la FETE, su estructura militar y parte de su participación en la guerra civil.
Deja dar el coñazo con los maestros - milicianos de la FETE.


----------



## klopec (14 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Libertad González, hija del alcalde republicano de Zafra asesinado en 1939, narra en un libro la represión que sufrieron los familiares de las personas ajusticiadas por el franquismo
> 
> Con 85 años sigue buscando el cuerpo de su padre, encarcelado y asesinado en el campo de concentración de Castuera *
> 
> ...



En primer lugar, las "_fosas del campo de concentración de Castuera_" a las que se refiere la señora fueron exhumadas por el CSIC y no sólo no aparecieron los "_miles de cuerpos de represaliados_", sino que los 22 que aparecieron no estaba muy claro que lo fueran. Otro clavo para los embusteros de Preston y cía.

Lo siguiente es dejar claro el "_talante democrático_" del famoso alcalde de Zafra, el Sr. Barrero. Me parece que lo de "_lo querían hasta los de derechas_" va a ser que NO :

Desde su elección en 1.931 *pasó dos veces por las cárceles republicanas* : 

- La primera en 1.933 a causa de los sucesos de Hornachos, *donde los rojos pretendieron reventar las elecciones municipales* de ese año, atacando a la Guardia Civil y que se saldaron con cuatro muertos y varios heridos ( ABC, 25/094/1.933 ).

- Aministiado en 1.934 *fue destituido de sus cargos al ser acusado de irregularidades administrativas*.

- En la segunda se le imponen* cuatro años de cárcel acusado de atentado a la autoridad* cuando se ve envuelto en disturbios entre socialistas y guardias municipales en el nuevo ayuntamiento.

- Al acercarse las tropas nacionales *sale huyendo* de Zafra y se refugia en Valencia del Ventoso, permaneciendo toda la guerra en zona republicana.

- Aunque se dice que volvió a Zafra terminada la guerra, *nadie puede concretar si realmente volvió, si se entregó, si estuvo en Castuera, si lo fusilaron o que pasó con él en realidad*. Y por los antecedentes expuestos, pudo ser cualquier cosa.

Cuando lo sepas me lo dices o me lo cuentas y entonces empezaré a creermelo ...


----------



## prueba26 (14 Jun 2019)

"Desclasificado". ¿De verdad estamos olvidando que el golpista Franco estuvo gobernando España por 40 años? ¿Qué Franco mantuvo esta clase de documentos en secreto por alguna razón imposible de imaginar?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Jun 2019)

*Aurora Fernández: «es necesario devolver la dignidad a los represaliados por el franquismo»*
14/06/2019 Lyudmila  0 comentarios España, Franquismo, Guerra Civil, Represión
Entrevista a _*Aurora Fernández Fernández*_, natural de Cuevas del Valle (Ávila). Es coautora junto con _*Enrique Guerra López*_ del libro «*Cuevas del Valle 1936-1950*«, fruto de años de investigación en el campo de la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica, y que recoge la represión a la que ese pueblo fue sometido por el fraquismo entre esos años. Colaboradora del CSIC en cuanto a Memoria Histórica se refiere.
*¿En qué consiste el trabajo que hay detrás del libro “Al sur de Gredos, Cuevas del Valle 1936-1950”?*
Este libro es un trabajo que trata sobre un estudio histórico crítico sobre la violencia represiva en el pueblo del sur de Ávila llamado Cuevas del Valle, como consecuencia del golpe de estado militar y consiguiente Guerra Civil.
Para hacer ese trabajo hemos utilizado varias fuentes. El libro está, académicamente hablando, elaborado con rigor científico, lo exigido por las Ciencias Sociales. Hemos utilizado fuentes primarias encontradas en varios archivos: Archivo de la cárcel de Ávila, Portal de archivos españoles, Archivo Histórico Provincial de Ávila, Centro Documental de Historia de Salamanca, Archivo General Histórico de Defensa, Archivo Municipal de Cuevas del Valle, Boletín Oficial de la provincia de Ávila, la Hemeroteca Municipal de Madrid, Registro Civil de Cuevas del Valle, los Libros de Defunciones de Ávila en el Registro Civil y testimonios orales.
Hemos sacado también documentación de publicaciones de prestigio sobre la represión según autores clásicos como Brenan, o contemporáneos como Francisco Espinosa y Francisco Moreno.
También nos sirvió mi trabajo de genealogía de mi pueblo, Cuevas del Valle. Esto nos fue de gran ayuda para poner apellidos a los personajes, sobre todo, a los asesinados extrajudicialmente porque no están registrados en actas de defunción. En la actualidad, estamos trabajando todo el Valle del Tiétar, Ávila.
Hemos visto la necesidad de devolver la dignidad a los represaliados por el franquismo. Dignidad que fue arrebatada por el régimen impuesto por las armas. La necesidad de releer aquella guerra desde una óptica tranquila y distanciada, como un tratamiento que parta de valores democráticos y de respeto a los DDHH.
*¿Cuántas familias puede haber afectadas por el expolio al que fueron sometidos los represaliados de esa zona?*
Muchas, hay 116 represaliados. De estos, 47 asesinados extrajudicialmente, entre ellos 10 mujeres.
*¿Cree que la represión a la que fueron sometidos por el bando sublevado ha tenido la luz que se merece?*
No, y la que tiene es debido a familiares, asociaciones, foros por la Memoria Histórica y personas como nosotros, que trabajamos por la justicia, la verdad y la reparación.
*¿Qué efecto demográfico-económico tuvo la represión sobre la población de Cuevas?*
Tuvo mucha repercusión, porque muchos hombres fueron asesinados, llevados a la cárcel, y otros lucharon en la guerra. Muchos de ellos eran labradores y jornaleros, por lo que a sus familias no les llegaban ingresos. Y los que estuvieron trabajando, por ejemplo, en el Valle de los Caídos, no les llegaba a sus familiares lo poco que les pagaban, pues, incluso, el Ayuntamiento se quedaba con un tanto por ciento.
*¿Crees que el papel de las mujeres en esta represión no tiene la visibilidad que debiera?*
La labor de las mujeres no está reconocida, no solo estuvieron defendiendo el modelo de Estado electo, sino que ayudaron de cocineras y enfermeras.
*¿Qué impacto emocional le ha supuesto participar en este trabajo de investigación sobre Memoria Histórica?*
Tengo siete familiares asesinados. Se unió el hecho de que el juez Baltasar Garzón investigó los hechos, y mi padre comentó más cosas que yo no sabía, él quiso sacar a sus familiares, que aún están hoy en las cunetas. Aunque no solo porque yo tuviera familiares represaliados, sino por dignificar a estas personas.
Muchas no tuvieron nada que ver: estaban de concejales por sacar adelante al pueblo y se vieron envueltos en este alzamiento militar. Un alzamiento que no trajo nada bueno y que actualmente sigue sin traer nada bueno a la gente de este país.
*¿Cree que aún existe miedo a buscar a los familiares?*
Claro. Como ejemplo, mi madre nació en el 35 y no vivió en sí la Guerra Civil, se enteró por lo que le contaron después: el día que presentamos el libro en Cuevas, estaba aterrada, más que nada por si me pasaba algo a mí.
El miedo es una de las cosas que yo creo que sigue patente, y creo que yo lo he conseguido apartar, ya que con miedo no se consigue nada. El mejor método es que llegue, mediante la educación, a las nuevas generaciones.
*Se barajan muchas cifras sobre las desapariciones forzosas en este país: 114.000, 120.000, 140.000. ¿Cómo podríamos obtener una cifra exacta sobre ello?*
Curiosamente, a los archivos de la Guardia Civil no tenemos acceso. Pero gracias a la correspondencia que llega a la alcaldía de Cuevas del Valle, encontramos un documento de la Guardia Civil de Mombeltrán en el que se pedía números de fusilados, asesinados, batallones de trabajo… Por lo que si este documento llega a todos los rincones de este país, cabe la posibilidad de que los franquistas sepan cuántos fueron los asesinados.
Otra posibilidad es la unión entre foros y personas individuales para esclarecer los datos de España entera. Apuntar también que aún queda mucha gente por identificar, que se consigue saber su identidad gracias al testimonio de otras personas.
*¿Cómo es posible que en un país democrático, todavía existan tantos represaliados en las cunetas?*
Eso habría que preguntárselo a quienes nos gobiernan, y a quienes les votan, que son quienes deben dignificar a los represaliados. Ya ves las últimas noticias con lo que opinan los jueces sobre sacar los restos de Franco del Valle de los Caídos, y su reconocimiento como Jefe de Estado el 1 de octubre de 1936.
Todo es retraso, obstáculos y muros. Si los políticos que están en el poder no hacen nada para que esto cambie, no va a haber avance. Me queda la esperanza de que actúe el pueblo. Con la presión se cambian cosas.
*¿Quieres añadir algo más?*
Añadiría que, pese a tener aval de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid (Mirta Nuñez Díaz-Balart), ser colaboradora del CSIC y, supuestamente, estar avalada por la Ley de Memoria Histórica, en algunos casos no he tenido las puertas abiertas para investigar.
También me gustaría resaltar la importancia de los archivos municipales como puntos de información, deberíamos cuidarlos más. Para terminar, añadir que nuestro libro ya está en la Casa de Historia de Europa, en Bruselas.


----------



## klopec (14 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Aurora Fernández: «es necesario devolver la dignidad a los represaliados por el franquismo»*
> 14/06/2019 Lyudmila  0 comentarios España, Franquismo, Guerra Civil, Represión
> Entrevista a _*Aurora Fernández Fernández*_



Supongo que la señora ha estudiado sólo la "_represión franquista_", por supuesto. Dice que por la zona *hubo 47 ejecutados en 14 años *por los malvados franquistas. *SÓLO EN UN MES LOS ROJOS ASESINARON A 165 PERSONAS. Pero de eso los del CSIC y la KONPLUTENSE parece que no saben nada.*

EJECUTADOS POR LOS DEMÓCRATAS EN LA ZONA DE CUEVAS DEL VALLE ( ÁVILA ) A LOS QUE QUIEREN DEVOLVER LA "_DIGNIDAD_" OCULTANDO LO QUE HICIERON

Arenal 7
Arenas de San Pedro 48
Cuevas del Valle 8
Gavilanos 2
Guisando 1
El Hornillo 1
Lanzahita 47
Mombeltrán 13
Pedro Bernardo 2
Piedralaves 6
Poyales del Hoyo 19
San Esteban del Valle 7
Santa Cruz del Valle 4

*TOTAL 165*

No se relacionan los robos, expolios, saqueos y demás crímenes cometidos por los "_demócratas_" en ese corto periodo de tiempo.

Por cierto y si le sirve de algo en su estudio señora Fernández, un tal Esteban Fernández Rodríguez aparece como relacionado con el asesinato de 6 personas en Mombeltrán el 19 de agosto del '36. Se lo digo por si tiene que ver con esas personas tan buenas y santas a las quieren devolver la "_dignidad_". Ya sabe.


----------



## I. de A. (14 Jun 2019)

El maldito bastardo inundando el hilo con propaganda de los* histroladores *de zETAp, el preescolar y toda la secta subvencionada. Klopec se lo rebate pero el otro sigue erre que erre, sin replicarle nunca (realmente el maldito no tiene ni idea de lo que copia y pega), empeñado en meter *histrolas* para ¿justificar? los crímenes del PSOE y sus cómplices y desviar la cuestión.
Así se escribe la *Histrola.*


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (14 Jun 2019)

Preguntan por ahí que ¿Para cuándo una _Ley de Memoria de las Chekas_?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Jun 2019)

*El gulag de Franco: 296 camps de concentració en els quals regnava l'horror*
*Un exhaustiu estudi documenta gairebé 300 centres d'internament franquistes i denuncia les penalitats patides per fins a un milió de presoners
El periodista Carlos Hernández de Miguel, autor de 'Los últimos españoles de Mauthausen', parla d'un sistema repressiu basat en la por, l'extermini i la reeducació

El trasllat en vagons de bestiar, la fam, els exèrcits de polls, xinxes i puces (que feien que la roba es mogués sola per terra, evocava un pres), les malalties (tifus, tuberculosi, sarna...), la falta d’assistència sanitària i de condicions higièniques, l’amuntegament, les humiliacions, el fred i la calor extrems..., les pallisses i tortures letals, els treballs forçats en molts casos, la por de morir en qualsevol moment... “Els treien les seves pertinences i la roba tot just arribar, els rapaven els cabells i els convertien en una massa amorfa i despersonalitzada que s’havia de moure a cop de patacada i renegar dels seus ideals i de les seves creences si no volien morir. Era un procés global de deshumanització dels presoners, que no eren considerats persones i eren tractats com a infrahomes i esclaus. Un antic presoner deia que se’ls tractaven pitjor que als gossos i les bèsties perquè a elles sí que els donaven bé de menjar”, explica el periodista Carlos Hernández de Miguel, parlant del resultat de l’exhaustiva investigació que ha abocat a ‘Los campos de concentración de franco’ (Ediciones B), que arriba aquest dijous a les llibreries i en què, a través d’arxius i testimonis de supervivents, documenta fins a 296 camps de concentració –14 dels quals a Catalunya–, considerats com a tals pel règim i oberts durant la guerra civil per aquella dictatorial “Nova Espanya”. Tal com avisava la Falange de Cadis a la portada del seu diari ‘Águilas’: “Crearem camps de concentració per a ganduls i facinerosos polítics; per a maçons i jueus; per als enemics de la Pàtria, el Pa i la Justícia”.*

I per ells hi van passar *entre 700.000 i un milió d’homes*, i també dones. Segons els franquistes, *“una horda d’assassins i malfactors”* que no mereixia la protecció del Conveni de Ginebra, i que, segons el psiquiatre de capçalera de Franco, Antonio Vallejo-Nájera, eren identificats com “malalts del gen roig”. Sobre seu “no hi pesava cap càrrec ni acusació ni condemna en ferm. Van ser* presoners de guerra republicans, esquerrans* (polítics i sindicalistes) o el mestre del poble...”, recorda el també autor d’un altre monumental i necessari assaig, ‘Los últimos españoles de Mauthausen’ (2015), del qual va sorgir ‘Deportado 4443’ ( 2017), amb el dibuixant Ioannes Ensis. 

*"Fugir de l’ombra d’Auschwitz"*
Al parlar de camps de concentració és impossible no pensar en l’extermini de Hitler, amb barracons envoltats de filats, o als gulags de Stalin. Les penalitats i les condicions citades van ser similars, però “convé fugir de l’ombra d’Auschwitz i *evitar la comparació directa amb el nazisme* –avisa Hernández– perquè pot semblar que davant la barbaritat de sis milions d’exterminats a les cambres de gas les víctimes de la resta de crims contra la humanitat siguin menys víctimes. Franco tenia les seves necessitats, les guerres van ser diferents i els camps del franquisme eren un sistema amb les seves pròpies peculiaritats. Volia exterminar-ne uns quants i reeducar la resta”. 







Presoners republicans capturats per les tropes franquistes / BIBLIOTECA NACIONAL D’ESPANYA
“Van ser improvisats i hi va haver desorganització, però la seva creació va ser premeditada”, constata l’autor, excorresponsal en conflictes com Kosovo, Palestina, l’Afganistan i l’Iraq. El primer camp es va obrir el 19 de juliol del 1936, tot just 48 hores després del cop contra la República, a Zeluán, a l’antic Protectorat espanyol del Marroc. “Ja a l’abril, el general Mola havia cridat a crear aquesta *atmosfera de terror* i a afusellar qualsevol persona amb vincles amb el Front Popular”. El camp més longeu va ser el de *Miranda de Ebro *(Burgos), que va tancar el 1947 i pel qual van passar 100.000 presoners. “Van ser una pota més, horrible i terrorífica, del sistema repressiu franquista”; les presons mereixerien un altre llibre. A mesura que els nacionals conquerien territoris anaven obrint camps en places de toros, espais esportius, convents i monestirs, manicomis, fàbriques, magatzems, hipòdroms..., les condicions de vida i mort del qual depenien de l’arbitrarietat de cada oficial al comandament. 

"Els presos recorden la por de morir en qualsevol moment. Temien que s’obrís la porta i vinguessin a buscar-los per a una 'saca', cosa que volia dir que serien afusellats en qualsevol cuneta" 
Dels testimonis dels presos Hernández destaca diversos trets que els definien. “Un, la por de morir en qualsevol moment. El pànic als sorolls de nit, perquè si sentien que s’obria una porta significava que venien a buscar algún dels presoners per a una ‘saca’ i ser afusellats”. I de dia, de les visites de falangistes que buscaven venjar-se d’antics veïns i vídues a la caça dels presumptes assassins dels seus marits. El destí era el mateix, acabar mort en qualsevol cuneta. 







Presoners republicans en l’atapeït camp de concentració habilitat a la plaça de toros de Santander / BIBLIOTECA NACIONAL D’ESPANYA
Dos, la gana i els seus efectes, “que descriuen, de forma descarnada”. Aigua negra de castanyes, aigua amb espines de peix i cucs, beure la pròpia orina... “Ens vam embrutir fins al punt de perdre tota dignitat humana”, recordava el pres José María Muguerza. Com a exemple, el cas que explicava Guillermo Gómez Blanco del gos llop que va portar, “per impressionar”, “un tinent molt a la usança de la Gestapo, amb fuet i ulleretes sense muntura”, i que en una distracció va desaparèixer. “¡Ens l’havíem menjat cru!”. 

"Els sacerdots van tenir un important paper en l’adoctrinament i la reeducació. I violaven el secret de confessió per obtenir informació dels presos"
I, tres, que a més de “llocs d’extermini també ho eren de reeducació, per aconseguir la submissió ideològica i mental”, perquè com deia Franco, el seu objectiu era “no només vèncer, sinó convèncer”, tot i que els seus mètodes només aconseguissin sotmetre i reafirmar el menyspreu dels presoners cap al règim. Cantar el ‘Cara al sol’ i altres himnes franquistes, formar diverses vegades al dia i fer la salutació feixista, misses i comunió obligatòries... Els presos, si sortien (impossible sense l’aval d’algun capellà, alcalde o polític feixista), havien de sortir “reformats”. Allà va jugar també un fonamental i nefast paper l’Església catòlica, exercint, denuncia Hernández, “un adoctrinament obligat i forçós per part dels sacerdots". Aquests "violaven el secret de confessió per obtenir informació dels presos i utilitzar-la contra els seus companys”. També hi va haver capellans botxins, com el pare Nieto, a l’illa de San Simón, a qui recordaven colpejant amb el seu bastó un afusellat agonitzant i cridant-li: “Mor, mor, roig impiu”. 







Un presoner menor d’edat, en un acte religiós al camp de concentració d’Aranda de Duero (Burgos) / BIBLIOTECA NACIONAL D’ESPANYA
La xifra de morts és difícil de concretar. La de 10.000 que es va atrevir a donar l’historiador Javier Rodrigo, que havia constatat al seu dia 188 camps, segons Hernández, es queda molt curta. “Ara, després de documentar només els morts en 15 dels 296 camps, ja en sumem 6.000”. No hi ha dades en registres ni en cementiris, es falsificaven les causes de les morts, la majoria segueixen, avui, en fosses comunes i cunetes, i molts, els considerats “enemics irrecuperables”, entre ells tots els oficials de l’Exèrcit republicà, van ser afusellats després de sortir del camp per ser sotmesos a consells de guerra i judicis sumaríssims sense garanties.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Jun 2019)

*Viure amb "por i vergonya"*
Un d’aquells presos, Luis Ortiz, alliberat el 1943 i les paraules del qual tanquen el llibre d’Hernández, va *morir la setmana passada als 102 anys*. Deia que volia morir amb les botes posades i ho va fer, amb el missatge d’explicar als joves la veritable realitat del règim. “Durant la dictadura aquests homes que havien defensat les idees democràtiques, van viure amb por i vergonya perquè la societat identificava republicans amb criminals i assassins de capellans –lamenta el periodista. Els qui avui volen blanquejar el franquisme convé contestar-los amb dades perquè es recordi que en aquest país hi va haver un règim democràtic que va ser violentat per un cop feixista amb recolzament dels nazis i de Mussolini. 

*Vexacions i violació de dones*
No hi va haver camps de dones però *sí dones als camps,* com en el de Los Almendros d’Alacant o el de Cabra (Còrdova). La majoria van estar a les presons, però van patir la fam, l’amuntegament i el maltractament igual que els homes. I vexacions: els donaven oli de ricí perquè tinguessin diarrea mentre les obligaven a desfilar amb els cabells rapat. Una pràctica estesa en els camps, segons múltiples testimonis, era la violació de dones i filles dels captius quan anaven a portar-los roba i menjar. Els presos sabien que no els quedaven més opcions que “rebaixar-se”. A Castuera, quan portaven un pres al mur de contenció, els seus companys cantaven: “Mujer que adoro, cuánto lo siento/no poderte abrazar ya (...). Lloro porque todo ha terminado/por salvarme tu honra has dado/eso también lo sé yo”. Gairebé 31.000 nadons va robar el franquisme a les republicanes, segons dades de l’Audiència Nacional per a l’ONU.
*A Catalunya, d’Horta a Reus i Puigcerdà*
Dels 296 camps de concentració oficials del franquisme, *a Catalunya en van funcionar 14.* Després de la caiguda de Barcelona, el 26 de gener del 1939, els revoltats van amuntegar la majoria de presoners a la presó Model, la de dones de les Corts i al castell de Montjuïc, però de seguida, al febrer, van obrir la Casa de la Caritat d’Horta, un camp estable amb capacitat per a 15.000 presos que va operar fins a l’abril del 1940. Lleida va ser la província catalana amb més camps, sis, entre els quals el del Seminari Vell a la catedral i la conservera Vilalta, i la cimentera de Cervera (fins a 5.000 presoners). També es van utilitzar com a tals els convents de Sant Agustí d’Igualada, del Carme de Manresa, de la Punxa a Tarragona, la Caserna de Cavalleria de Reus, el magatzem de carbó i el castell de San Ferran a Figueres.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Jun 2019)

*La criminal REPRESION franquista en las prisiones de Albacete, más de un millar de EJECUCIONES*




El 19 de febrero de 1937, 2 meses antes del bombardeo de Guernica, la Legión Cóndor bombardeó Albacete matando a 57 personas, de las que 18 eran niños. Una bomba hizo estallar una ambulancia canadiense. Era el avance de lo que vendría terminada la contienda. Le ha llevado años, más de tres, recopilar la documentación para poner número a los muertos que dejó la dictadura de Franco en la provincia de Albacete. Manuel Ramírez presidente de la Asociación Fosa de Alcaraz ha recorrido juzgados, archivos y ayuntamientos para poder cuantificar a los ejecutados en las diferentes cabeceras judiciales y que no constaban, en algunos casos, como víctimas. Son más de un millar, concretamente 1.052, los nombres que ha conseguido reunir.
Todos murieron víctimas de la violencia y la represión, casi la mitad entre los años 1939 y 1940, justo al terminar la Guerra Civil. “En pleno éxtasis de la victoria y con la Segunda Guerra Mundial recién comenzada, el franquismo campaba a sus anchas con el único objetivo de aterrorizar a los que habían defendido al gobierno legítimo de la Segunda República”, explica Ramírez en el estudio. Sólo en un año se produjeron el 40% del total de las ejecuciones, 405 en la ciudad de Albacete y 288 en el resto de cabeceras judiciales.
Fue en la capital donde la represión alcanzó las cifras más elevadas: 764 personas fueron ejecutadas desde el mes de abril del 1939 hasta agosto de 1943. No todos eran vecinos de la zona sino que se les enviaba desde otros partidos judiciales o cárceles como la de Hellín y el penal de Chinchilla.
Fuera de la ciudad de Albacete la peor parte se la llevaron, según Ramírez, Villarrobledo y Alcaraz. En el caso de la primera Manuel Ramírez habla de que “fue la cabecera judicial donde más represaliados y asesinados hubo: 156 en total”. Los primeros meses de la dictadura fueron los peores. Sólo desde el 11 de mayo y hasta el 29 de octubre del 39 se ejecutaron a 27 personas. A estas cifras se suman los 31 fallecidos dentro de la prisión, o bien por disparos o por distintas enfermedades. Las muertes, la mayoría provocada por las torturas, se sucedieron fuera de las cárceles de la localidad, en casas o cortijos, por “hemorragias cerebrales, asfixias por suspensión del cuerpo por lazo al cuello…”. De hecho, 69 personas “fueron arrojadas a los barreros (los huecos que se hacían en la tierra para extraerla para hacer tinajas) para después echarles cal viva”, sentencia el autor del estudio.
En el caso de Alcaraz, tal y como cuenta en su estudio, “las torturas eran constantes” y llevaban el sello del teniente de la guardia civil, César Casado, un voluntario en la división azul y laureado por méritos de guerra que también pasó por Villarrobledo. “Todavía al hablar de él la gente de Alcaraz se siente incómoda sólo con nombrarlo”.
En el estudio relata cómo el Teniente Casado dejó su sello en parte de la provincia ya que era conocido por sus procedimientos en la persecución de los maquis. Lo curioso es que apenas se registran 17 muertos en esta cabecera judicial. El motivo, según Ramírez, es que se les trasladaba a la capital. En el resto de partidos judiciales ha conseguido contabilizar 106 ejecutados en Almansa, 55 en La Roda, 36 en Yeste, 23 en Casas Ibáñez, 22 en Hellín y 7 en Chinchilla.
Manuel Ramírez es sobrino nieto del alcalde de Ossa de Montiel, ejecutado el 16 de noviembre de 1939 en Alcaraz. Fue rastreando el listado de ejecutados en Alcaraz donde comenzó su búsqueda de los datos reales de la represión franquista en la provincia. “Mi tío no estaba contabilizado” y es entonces cuando empieza a indagar y se da cuenta “de que hay mucha gente que no está reflejada”. Después de estos años de trabajo asegura que los contabilizados en las cabeceras judiciales son los ejecutados a partir del año 40. “Alcaraz no se contabilizó el primer año que fue cuando mataron a los 17”, sentencia. Se refiere a su tío y a las otras 16 personas que fallecieron ese mismo año y cuyos restos estaban en la fosa de la localidad, excavada años atrás para recuperar los cuerpos. Algo parecido ocurría en el resto de partidos judiciales.
La falta de medios de los partidos judiciales, el difícil acceso a la información que se ha encontrado, pese a la Ley de Memoria Histórica, lo que le ha llevado a tres años de trabajo en un clima poco “receptivo”hacen que su estudio recoja datos hasta el año 1947. “Tampoco están todos”, asume el autor, también presidente de la Asociación Fosa de Alcaraz para la recuperación de la Memoria Histórica. “Lo que más se han quedado fuero son los muertos en prisión. Las condiciones de vida en ellas eran muy malas y conforme avanzaba el tiempo, las muertes en prisión fueron aumentando”, cuenta.
Además, explica, a lo largo del estudio se encontró con casos de mortalidad infantil dentro de las cárceles franquistas. “Muchas presas vivían con sus hijos de corta edad dentro de la prisión y muchas otras dieron a luz dentro”. Algunos de esos niños, tal y como relata el investigador, les eran arrebatados a sus madres para entregarlos a familias afines al régimen mientras que los no adoptados “eran carne de seminario”.


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (15 Jun 2019)

_En Barcelona llegaron a haber 46 chekas, centros de detención y tortura, controlados por partidos políticos._ (2' 0'')

Nada de un _Ministerio del Interior _que centralizara la acción. Grupúsculos caprichosos, formaciones de, milicianos ataviados con monos de trabajo fusil al hombro y montados en un camión sembrando el terror por Barcelona a discreción así ....porque sí. Porque tu familia es muy religiosa, porque el amo de una fábrica te hizo encargado, porque,...


_Esquerra Republicana de Catalunya (ERC) tenía una cheka y una forma habitual de deshacerse de los cadáveres era llevarlos a los hornos de una cementera en la vecina localidad de Montcada y Reixach_ (2' 30'')


Más en:


----------



## fredesvindo (15 Jun 2019)

*28 datos sobre la guerra civil española que todos deberíamos saber *






Carlota E. Ramírez El Huffington Post
 







GETTY IMAGES
80 años después de la guerra civil española el conflicto sigue vivo: las estanterías de las librerías están llenas de textos sobre la misma, se siguen haciendo y reponiendo innumerables películas sobre el conflicto y también nuevas obras de teatro sobre alguno de sus aspectos. En la batalla política de hoy en día, algunos se arrojan calificativos relacionados más con nuestra historia reciente (“franquistas” y “comunistas”) que con la verdadera ideología de los votantes.
La mayor parte de los que la vivieron han desaparecido por la edad. Ahora, son sus hijos y sus nietos los que se la echan en cara. Pero ¿saben de lo que están hablando?. Muchos historiadores opinan que es mejor no olvidar, para que no se repita, aunque sí es preciso perdonar. Las palabras del presidente de la República, Manual Azaña -“paz, piedad, perdón”- siguen vigentes.
*DATOS SOBRE LA GUERRA CIVIL ESPAÑOLA *

Fue un conflicto desencadenado en España el 18 de julio de 1936, tras el fracaso parcial de un golpe de Estado llevado a cabo por el Ejército contra el Gobierno legítimo y democrático de la Segunda República. Estalló en un contexto de una economía atrasada, una estructura social muy desigual y la polarización de la sociedad en dos bandos.
Tuvo múltiples facetas: la lucha de clases, la guerra de religión, los enfrentamientos entre nacionalismos opuestos, la lucha entre la dictadura militar y la democracia republicana o entre fascismo y comunismo, las peleas en el campo entre jornaleros y señoritos, etcétera.
Los antecedentes al estallido de la guerra fueron los asesinatos del teniente de la Guardia de Asalto, José Castillo (republicano) y del diputado José Calvo Sotelo (monárquico), el 12 y el 13 de julio de 1936.
Los enfrentamientos entre las izquierdas y las derechas entre febrero y julio de 1936 llevaron a la percepción de que el Gobierno del Frente Popular no podía manejar la situación, lo que pudo servir como uno de los pretextos para el posterior golpe militar y fascista.






_Una milicia de hombres y mujeres republicanos marchan al principio de la guerra. _



Fue el 8 de marzo cuando tuvo lugar en Madrid una reunión de varios generales que acordaron el alzamiento militar para derribar al Frente Popular, la coalición de partidos que sustentaba al gobierno de la Segunda República.
Los artífices principales del Golpe de Estado del 17 y 18 de julio de 1937 fueron, entre otros, los generales Emilio Mola, José Sanjurjo, Gonzalo Queipo de Llano y Francisco Franco. Fue un alzamiento que no triunfó en las grandes ciudades pero sí en las zonas rurales. Al no triunfar pero tampoco ser derrotado, derivó en una guerra civil que duró tres años de enfrentamiento fraticida entre españoles. Tras diversas vicisitudes, Franco se quedó al mando absoluto de la rebelión.
Juan March, uno de los empresarios más ricos de España entonces, financió y apoyó el golpe.
Hubo una enorme represión en ambos bandos. En la zona sublevada se dirigió principalmente contra los militantes obreros y campesinos, aunque también contra algunos intelectuales, como Federico García Lorca. Esta represión estuvo organizada por las autoridades militares y duró todo el conflicto.
En la zona republicana los grupos que sufrieron la violencia fueron sobre todo sacerdotes y las clases adineradas. Estos actos tuvieron lugar al principio de la guerra y los llevaron a cabo, en la mayoría de los casos, grupos incontrolados.
Francia y Reino Unido firmaron el Pacto de No Intervención, con el que se evitaba la intervención extranjera en la guerra. Ni la Alemania nazi de Hitler ni el Portugal de Salazar lo respetaron.






_Un soldado francés ayuda a una familia española que huye de la guerra_

Las potencias fascistas de Mussolini y Hitler apoyaron al bando nacional, mientras que la URSS apoyó al bando republicano. Las democracias occidentales dejaron sola a la República española. La ayuda soviética fue más dispersa y de menor calidad que la que recibió Franco.
Hitler ofreció en secreto apoyo aéreo a Franco para sus tropas terrestres. Esta fuerza de intervención fue la Legión Cóndor. Así, el canciller alemán pudo mejorar la calidad de sus aparatos y reparar los defectos de sus fuerzas aéreas. Además, Portugal permitió el libre paso de armas para el ejército de Franco por el territorio luso. La acción más terrible de la aviación fascista fue el bombardeo de Guernica, el 26 de abril de 1937. Se calcula que el 70% de los edificios quedaron destruidos.
Las Brigadas Internacionales fueron grupos de voluntarios reclutados por la Internacional Comunista en países de todo el mundo. Fueron alrededor de 40.000 y tuvieron un papel importante, sobre todo en la defensa de Madrid y las batallas de Teruel y del Jarama. Abandonaron España en octubre de 1938.
Artistas e intelectuales extranjeros apoyaron la causa republicana. Ernest Hemingway trabajó como reportero y fotógrafo durante el conflicto y George Orwell luchó en el lado republicano, aunque quedó desilusionado por la rivalidad entre las filas de izquierdas.
La renta nacional y per cápita del país no recuperó el nivel de 1936 hasta finales de la década de 1950.
Un ejemplo de la violencia y la represión fue la masacre en la plaza de toros de Badajoz, en la que el ejército sublevado asesinó a entre entre 1800 y 4000 - los datos no se han clarificado- civiles y militares defensores de la Segunda República.
La Iglesia católica apoyó el levantamiento, calificando la guerra como una "cruzada" o "guerra santa" en defensa de la religión. Así dieron al bando sublevado una legitimidad religiosa importante.
Madrid fue el gran bastión republicano. La capital resistió hasta los días finales de la Guerra. Aquí nació el lema "No pasarán" de Pasionaria y el verso "Madrid, capital de la gloria", de Rafael Alberti. Cuando Madrid cae y las tropas de Franco la ocupan, una cantante, Celia Gámez, entonó el "Ya hemos pasao", que contestaba a Pasionaria.
La Desbandá fue una masacre en la carretera Málaga-Almería cometida por las tropas franquistas el 8 de febrero de 1937, en la que una multitud de refugiados que andaban por la carretera huyendo hacia Almería, fue atacada causando la muerte a entre 3.000 y 5.000 civiles.
La gran batalla de la Guerra Civil es del Ebro, una ofensiva del bando republicano en la que logró avanzar hasta que Franco contraatacó, haciéndose con la victoria. Se produjo de julio a noviembre de 1938. Murieron miles y miles de españoles. Fue el principio del fin de la resistencia antifascista.
En 1939 se creó una Junta de Defensa para negociar el fin de la guerra con Franco, quien sólo admite la rendición. A finales de marzo las tropas nacionales entraron en Madrid y Almería y el 1 de abril Franco dio por concluida la guerra con el siguiente mensaje: "En el día de hoy, cautivo y desarmado el Ejército Rojo, han alcanzado las tropas nacionales sus últimos objetivos militares. La guerra ha terminado".






_Tropas republicanas capturadas por los nacionalistas al final de la guerra_

Uno de los motivos de la derrota republicana fueron las divisiones internas entre socialistas, comunistas y anarquistas.
Las víctimas producidas por los sublevados fueron ignoradas durante el franquismo y aún hoy existen muchas dificultades para cuantificarlas e identificarlas. Muchas están dispersas por las cunetas de las carreteras españolas.
España, con más de 114.000 desaparecidos es el segundo país del mundo (tras Camboya) con el mayor número de personas víctimas de desapariciones forzadas cuyos restos no han sido recuperados o identificados, según la asociación Jueces para la Democracia.
Y cuatro datos demoledores para acabar, que aún hoy son discutidos:

Aunque se han dado cifras muy dispares al cuantificar las pérdidas, se calcula que hubo alrededor de 500.000 muertos durante la guerra.
Se calcula que hubo alrededor de 450.000 exiliados.
Tras la guerra hubo aproximadamente 120.000 muertos por hambre y enfermedad.
Unas 50.000 personas fueron ejecutadas una vez acabada la guerra, aunque es una cifra provisional. A esto se le suma las que murieron por las pésimas condiciones de las cárceles.


----------



## klopec (15 Jun 2019)

Bien pero algunos datos son inaceptables.

No hubo 50000 ejecutados en la posguerra. Entre sobreseimientos y conmutaciones no llegarían a 15000 y todos con responsabilidades en las atrocidades y crímenes cometidls por los rojos.

El cambio de discurso sobre los 114000 desaparecidos ( ya no son víctimas ) demuestra que las cifras no se las creen ni los de la memoria. El circo de Garzón se desvanece como uno de los fraudes históricos mas grandes que se conocen.

Salas Larrazábal manda.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Jun 2019)

*"Es lo más duro que he visto": la fosa de Puerto Real como ejemplo del terror franquista*

*El trabajo arqueológico en la fosa común del cementerio de San Roque de Puerto Real, la mayor fosa exhumada en Cádiz, recupera más de un centenar de víctimas del franquismo
Los restos óseos hallados presentan abundantes evidencias de muerte violenta y de la comisión de crímenes de lesa humanidad que han causado el asombro de arqueólogos veteranos*

Por Juan Miguel Baquero23 ene 2016 _19:44_

"Es lo más duro que he visto", dice un miembro del equipo arqueológico que participa en la exhumación de víctimas del franquismo en el cementerio de Puerto Real (Cádiz). Con un centenar de personas localizadas, y lo que queda, es la mayor fosa común abierta hasta ahora en la provincia gaditana.

La dureza de las imágenes no llega tan solo por el número de asesinados que yacen en la sepultura. Las abundantes evidencias de muerte violenta muestran ensañamiento de los golpistas en el momento previo a las ejecuciones. Muertos a balazos en la tapia, tirados junto a la vía del tren para servir de escarmiento, arrojados a la fosa, cadáveres cubiertos en cal viva para facilitar la descomposición.


Casi 80 años después de los asesinatos, los restos óseos muestran que hubo tortura, fracturas peri mortem... episodios infernales. Oculta, en una montonera de huesos, la tumba colectiva se reivindica como prueba de los crímenes de lesa humanidad cometidos por el franquismo. No hubo guerra en Puerto Real, pero sí una carnicería que acabó con cientos de vidas en el pueblo y otros como San Fernando, El Puerto de Santa María, Cádiz o Chiclana de la Frontera.

El trabajo en el camposanto aborda una segunda fase que arrancó en diciembre. La primera, en 2014, recuperó a 35 víctimas. En la actualidad hay *100 cuerpos localizados*. Y queda una tercera intervención, en la misma fosa, a lo largo de este mismo año. Una exhumación de la dirección general de Memoria Democrática de la Consejería de Cultura de la Junta de Andalucía, promovida por la Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica de Puerto Real, y en la que participan la Diputación de Cádiz y el Ayuntamiento puertorrealeño.

*"Un día le dijeron a mi madre que no volviera más, que no hacía falta"*
"En esta fosa están mis tres tíos, hermanos de mi madre. Eran hijos de Cayetano Roldán Moreno, mi abuelo, último alcalde republicano de San Fernando. A todos los mataron. ¿Razones? Ninguna", dice Juan Manuel Fernández Roldán. Es uno de los familiares de víctimas del terror golpista que visitan el trabajo de recuperación de la memoria que se realiza en el cementerio de San Roque.





Los restos óseos evidencian la comisión de crímenes de lesa humanidad. JUAN MIGUEL BAQUERO


Enrique Fernández Infante busca a su abuelo, Andrés. Quizás esté entre los restos que aparecen en una fosa que acoge como destino final a ejecutados de diferentes poblaciones de la Bahía de Cádiz. "Mi madre vio cómo lo detuvieron y lo subieron, junto con otras dos personas, en un camión salinero. Siempre dijo que lo llevaron al cementerio de Puerto Real". Andrés Infante era maestro en la escuela de aprendices.

"Mi padre se ganaba la vida con el periodismo, tenía una librería… lo que hicieron con él fue un asesinato puro y duro", relata Elena Fernández Muñoz, hija de José María Fernández Gómez, alcalde de Puerto Real. "Fue detenido sin orden en su despacho, trasladado al penal de El Puerto donde permaneció un mes, y un día le dijeron a mi madre que no volviera más, que no hacía falta. Tenía 33 años".

*Cádiz, modelo de colaboración institucional*
La provincia gaditana es un ejemplo del "principio de colaboración" que señala el director general de Memoria Democrática de la Junta, *Javier Giráldez*. La exhumación de fosas como "importante" labor "que estamos haciendo entre todos pero falta un elemento fundamental que es el Gobierno del Estado, que hace cuatro años no aporta ni un solo recurso y es una pena", subraya.

La Diputación de Cádiz, por su parte, ha restablecido el servicio de Memoria Histórica coordinado por *Carlos Perales* e inactivo en el mandato 2011-2015 por decisión del anterior equipo de Gobierno de la Corporación Provincial, en manos del PP. La colaboración del ente en el estudio antropológico de los restos hallados "traslada" el "compromiso real con todas las víctimas y familiares", en palabras de la diputada *Elena Anaya*.

*En la exhumación de la fosa común del cementerio de Puerto Real "encontramos todas las evidencias de lo que a todas luces son crímenes de lesa humanidad", dice el arqueólogo Jesús Román*




El Ayuntamiento de Puerto Real, por su parte, aporta personal y maquinaria municipal necesaria en la tarea arqueológica. "Con sus manos –el equipo técnico– están desenterrando cadáveres, cuerpos, y también la verdad, la justicia, el reencuentro con sus seres queridos", manifiesta el concejal *Juan Antonio Pontones*.

De los ejecutados que aparecen en la excavación de la fosa común, "el 90 por ciento de ellos tienen episodios violentos, huesos rotos antes y durante la hora de la muerte", detalla el presidente de la ARMH puertorrealeña, *Francisco Aragón*. Para la asociación "y los familiares", dice, el trabajo exhumatorio supone "culminar unos objetivos que nos propusimos desde el año 2003".

La mayor sepultura ilegal abierta en Cádiz, en espera de intervenir en otras como la de Jerez de la Frontera o la propia capital gaditana, como ejemplo de la suma del empuje de la sociedad civil y la colaboración institucional. Con el Gobierno de la Nación mirando hacia otro lado. "Estas personas, las víctimas, son de todos", traza Javier Giráldez.

"Ya el año pasado, en la intervención anterior, recuperamos 35 cuerpos", según el arqueólogo *Jesús Román*, director de una exhumación que cuenta con los antropólogos *Juan Manuel Guijo* y *Juan Carlos Pecero*. En aquel momento, otras tres víctimas quedaron "perfiladas", como indicio de la continuación de la fosa. A la tercera fase se llegará con más de 100 individuos localizados y la cifra final será una incógnita hasta el último momento. Lo que está claro, precisa Román, "es que encontramos todas las evidencias de lo que a todas luces son crímenes de lesa humanidad".


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (15 Jun 2019)

Francisco Franco, posiblemente el mejor estadista español de todos los tiempos.


----------



## klopec (15 Jun 2019)

TeVanAdarPalPelo dijo:


> Francisco Franco, posiblemente el mejor estadista español de todos los tiempos.





Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *"Es lo más duro que he visto": la fosa de Puerto Real como ejemplo del terror franquista*
> 
> *El trabajo arqueológico en la fosa común del cementerio de San Roque de Puerto Real, la mayor fosa exhumada en Cádiz, recupera más de un centenar de víctimas del franquismo
> Los restos óseos hallados presentan abundantes evidencias de muerte violenta y de la comisión de crímenes de lesa humanidad que han causado el asombro de arqueólogos veteranos*.



Siempre hay una historia anterior o unos antecedentes ocultos deliberadamente en los que las "_presuntas víctimas_" aparecen envueltas en hechos que no concuerdan con la imagen "_pacífica_" o "_democrática_" que nos quieren vender.

En 1.933 el movimiento anarcosindicalista no se llevó a cabo en la zona de Puerto Real porque un barbero que se dedicaba a afeitar por los campos dio parte a la Guardia Civil sobre la organización de un movimiento campesino a las afueras de la ciudad. 

Pero el barbero dio nombres y apellidos, por los que sus líderes fueron detenidos y pasaron entre un año y año y medio en el Penal de Ocaña. Había antecedentes de un movimiento anarquista preparado en la zona que había demostrado ya su capacidad revolucionaria.

Todo comenzó en Puerto Real el día 18 de julio de 1.936, cuando se percataron de lo que ocurría con el Golpe de Estado. Entonces los *líderes campesinos y del Ayuntamiento, gobernado por republicanos, se presentaron en el Cuartel de la Guardia Civil y les solicitaron las armas* que tenían de sobre, es decir, las requisadas, las que estaban en estudio, etc

*La Guardia Civil se las cedió, los agentes fueron hasta el Ayuntamiento y allí empezaron a organizarse para la defensa de Puerto Real*, que consistió en cortar la carretera de acceso desde San Fernando y desde El Puerto de Santa María. 

Un grupo saqueó la Iglesia San José, hoy centro cultural. Se llevaron todas las imágenes y objetos hasta la Prioral que estaba a unos treinta metros. Allí *le metieron fuego a todo* … y ahí comenzó la represalia.


----------



## klopec (15 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *La criminal REPRESION franquista en las prisiones de Albacete, más de un millar de EJECUCIONES*



Veamos 

Dice este señor que ha conseguido reunir 1.052 nombres de "represaliados" en la provincia de Albacete parece ser que en total, hasta los años `50. *Los compañeros de su abuelito ejecutaron*, en una provincia donde no hubo guerra, *a un número aproximado de 1.100 personas, todas civiles, EN SÓLO TRES AÑOS*.

Además, aparte de los "derechistas", hay que recordar que Albacete era la base de entrenamiento y recepción de las las Brigadas Internacionales. Y que sólo por orden directa de André Marty, jefe de las Brigadas apodado "_el carnicero de Albacete_" según los mismos rojos, se ejecutaron a unos 500 brigadistas.

En cuanto al bombardeo al que se refiere, se realiza por dos motivos militares : la existencia de un convoy de trescientos vagones de material militar con destino a los frentes ( como reconoce el Gobernador republicano Amutio ), de hecho el bombardeo se concentra en las estación de tren, y a la misma existencia de la base de las Brigadas Internacionales. Los datos que da sobre las víctimas evidentemente ocultan cuantas de ellas eran militares. Amutio reconoció que se habían destruido instalaciones de los brigadistas.

Dice que el pueblo de Villarrobledo se llevó la peor parte de la represión en la provincia de Albacete, con 156 ejecutados. Pero se le olvida, como es habitual, que los compañeros de su abuelo asesinaron a 148 personas en ese pueblo, 192 en Albacete capital, 109 en Alborea o 71 en Hellín, por poner algunos ejemplos. Y así toda la provincia durante tres años.

En cuanto al pueblo de su abuelo, Ossa de Montiel, hay que recordar que se ejecutaron a unas 14 personas mientras ejercía ese señor de autoridad local. Además se produjeron numerosos saqueos y asaltos a fincas y propiedades del municipio. Si vemos el motivo por el que condenan a su compañero en el ayuntamiento, César Uceda, nos podemos hacer una idea del motico de la condena de quien tenía, como autoridad, la responsabilidad de evitar los hechos que sucedieron 

_"Se le encausa por el asesinato del cura de Ossa de Montiel, Juan Martínez Ramos, al entender que "por su cultura superior a la de los dirigentes rojos con los que estaba compenetrado se le considera conforme con que el asesinato del Sacerdote se cometiera". Inscrito por orden del Comandante Militar"_

No hay nada nuevo mas que el intentar blanquear la represión republicana, mucho mayor en términos relativos e incluso absolutos, que la mal llamada represión franquista. Sería de gran interés que explicara cual fue el motivo por el que ejecutaron a su abuelo. Seguro que tuvo una motivación jurídica mayor que la que llevó a la ejecución de 1.100 personas en tres años por parte de los "_demócratas_"..


----------



## Incorrezto (15 Jun 2019)

fredesvindo dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jonvre, nacionalistas serian los republicanos, que no tenían la mitad del ejercito moro o italiano, además de nazis.

son milicianos, como se ve en el uniforme.
forma parte de una seria que acaba en la fosa común, creo recordar que es en Extremadura. verano del 36.

y asi, todo lo que cuelgas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Jun 2019)

"(...) Lo llamábamos el "Pequeño Stalin" al joven Lorenzo Almeida Troya, todavía era menor de edad, apenas catorce años cuando lo detuvieron en la Plaza de Santa Ana pintando un muro con la hoz y el martillo, no había pasado una semana del golpe fascista del 36, lo molieron a palos en el Gabinete Literario, lo violaron entre varios Falanges que les gustaban los niños, así y todo mantuvo siempre la entereza, lo condenaron a muerte en Consejo de Guerra por Delito de Rebelión, pero le conmutaron la pena por Cadena Perpetua por su corta edad. Coincidimos en los campos de concentración de La Isleta y de Gando, allí siempre nos daba ánimos a los que estábamos hundidos en la miseria, siempre tenía una sonrisa en la boca, hasta en los momentos más difíciles. 

En el 40 nos trasladaron a un grupo a la prisión de Barranco Seco, allí fue terrible, porque los guardias se dedicaron a violarlo cada noche, lo hacían junto a varios presos comunes que apoyaban a los fascistas, puro lumpen, gentuza sin ideas que aprovechaban la coyuntura para sacar tajada. Allí nos llegaron a torturar falangistas junto a estos hijos de puta sin escrúpulos. Al pobre Lorenzo lo destrozaron, en una cárcel tan pequeña había poco espacio para despistarlos, no era como los campos de concentración que eran más grandes, allí si eras un chiquillo abusaban de ti, eran falanges que tanto violaban a las mujeres como a las niñas de los republicanos asesinados, también a los muchachos menores de edad como Lorenzo. El pobre no tenía vida, andaba siempre deambulando solo en el patio, los pantalones siempre manchados de sangre en sus partes, le habían liquidado su dignidad, su alegría, su optimismo, su esperanza de que los nazis perdieran la guerra y viniera el ejército soviético a liberar España. 

Por eso no tuvo más salida que la muerte, aprovechó y no se supo nunca como para subirse a la azotea de la prisión, trepó como un mono, tenía un cuerpo muy delgado, era muy ágil, había sido siempre muy deportista, una vez arriba los fascistas no se lo creían y dijo lo que tenía que decir aquella mañana de Reyes de 1941: -¡Viva la clase trabajadora! ¡Abajo el fascismo!- -Ustedes asesinos jamas podrán acabar con los hijos de nuestro pueblo- En ese instante se lanzó al vacío. Los compañeros comenzamos a golpear las rejas con las cucharas todos a la vez, se formó un escándalo terrible que los guardianes no pudieron parar durante varias horas. Los falanges y guardias civiles se llevaron su cuerpo, años después me dijeron que lo habían enterrado en la fosa común del cementerio de Las Palmas, allí sigue todavía nuestro querido Chencho..."

Fragmento de la entrevista realizada el 23 de febrero de 1987, en el barrio de San José, a José Carreño Sosa, preso político y antiguo miembro del Frente Popular y la Federación Obrera.

Imagen: Ilustración de la exposición sobre la Memoria Histórica, obra de José Ramón Urtasun, que se exhibió en el Parlamento de Navarra


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Jun 2019)

LO QUE MOLESTA A LAS/OS DETRACTORES/AS DE LA MEMORIA HISTÓRICA

Lo que molesta a los/as contrarios/as a la aplicación de la Ley de Memoria Histórica no es la exhumación (que en la inmensa mayoría de los casos pagan los familiares) de los restos mortales de las víctimas del genocidio franquista durante la guerra civil y su posterior represión, ni que desaparezca la simbología fascista que inexplicablemente continúa inundando las calles, ni que sean declarados lugares de recuerdo democrático sitios donde yacen defensores de la legalidad republicana…

Lo que de verdad disloca la existencia de las/os herederos/as de los/as represoras/es franquistas es que se establezcan democráticamente, a través de los órganos electos de representación popular existentes, los mecanismos necesarios para que se cuantifique lo robado a las/os luchadoras/es republicanas/os asesinadas/os y que ello de lugar a que se investiguen el patrimonio de los familiares de los/as represores/as y se puedan acabar sus sangrientas e ilegítimas herencias.

Por su manifiesto interés, el 14 de junio de 2019, Día del Recuerdo y Homenaje a las Victimas del golpe militar y la dictadura, reproducimos un extracto de la Exposición de Motivos VI de la Ley 2/2017, de 28 de marzo, de Memoria Histórica y Democrática de Andalucía que recoge la creación de un grupo de trabajo o comisión independiente en nuestra Tierra.

Dice así dicho texto de la Exposición de Motivos de la Ley andaluza:
(…)
“… el Consejo Andaluz de Memoria Histórica y Democrática promoverá la creación de un grupo de trabajo o comisión independiente con el fin de recopilar testimonios y documentos para establecer un informe sobre las violaciones de los derechos humanos desde la Guerra Civil durante el franquismo y hasta la aprobación del Estatuto de Autonomía para Andalucía.(…). Esta comisión se inspirará en los principios y funciones establecidos por el Derecho Internacional de los Derechos Humanos y del Derecho Humanitario y por las Naciones Unidas sobre los derechos de verdad, justicia, reparación y garantía de no repetición y auxilio a las víctimas de crímenes de lesa humanidad. Contempla la Ley la elaboración de un informe sobre la Guerra Civil y la represión franquista en Andalucía que será remitido al parlamento de Andalucía. Una vez aprobado, se elevará al Defensor del Pueblo Andaluz, al Defensor del Pueblo y al Congreso de los Diputados para que pueda incorporarse a los trabajos de la necesaria y futura comisión de la verdad en el Estado español.

Dicho grupo de trabajo o comisión deberá trabajar en los objetivos de ayudar a establecer la verdad sobre lo sucedido en Andalucía durante la Guerra Civil y el franquismo, brindar una plataforma política a las víctimas, informar y catalizar el debate público, recomendar reparaciones para las víctimas, recomendar las medidas legales e institucionales y ayudar a consolidar la democracia y la cultura de la paz.

Este grupo de trabajo o comisión es un instrumento para la construcción de un relato basado en los principios de verdad, justicia transicional, reparación y garantía de no repetición que se incluirá en la estrategia pública andaluza de carácter memorialista que establece la ley.

Por todo lo anteriormente expuesto, dicho grupo de trabajo debe estar respaldado por un amplio debate y participación social”
(…)


----------



## klopec (16 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Fragmento de la entrevista realizada el 23 de febrero de 1987, en el barrio de San José, a José Carreño Sosa, preso político y antiguo miembro del Frente Popular y la Federación Obrera.



Escalofriante "*testimonio oral del año 1.987*". El problema es que no hay por donde cogerlo. 

- A pesar de que, según este señor, las palizas y violaciones diarias se mantuvieron durante años, *NO HAY NINGÚN INDICIO O TESTIMONIO QUE CORROBORE el "recuerdo"*, habiendo numerosos testimonios sobre la vida en prisión esos años con datos y nombres. Alguien que pasesaba por el patio con los pantalones manchados de sangre durante años dejaría recuerdo imborrable en los miles que pasaron por las cárceles. PERO NO, SÓLO JOSÉ CARREÑO TENÍA "*PODERES ESPECIALES*" PARA VERLO.

- Por ninguna parte aparece que el finado fuera recluído en Barranco Seco o Gando o condenado en ningún tribunal.

Por tanto me parece que el cerebro de José Carreño ya estaba podrido 50 años después de los presuntos "_hechos_" y deseando alcanzar su minutito de gloria. Descanse en paz con sus estupideces.


----------



## klopec (16 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> LO QUE MOLESTA A LAS/OS DETRACTORES/AS DE LA MEMORIA HISTÓRICA
> 
> Lo que de verdad disloca la existencia de las/os herederos/as de los/as represoras/es franquistas es que se establezcan democráticamente, a través de los órganos electos de representación popular existentes, los mecanismos necesarios para que se cuantifique lo robado a las/os luchadoras/es republicanas/os asesinadas/os y que ello de lugar a que se investiguen el patrimonio de los familiares de los/as represores/as y se puedan acabar sus sangrientas e ilegítimas herencias.



Lo primero, habrá que recordar que en Andalucía gobierna la derecha con el apoyo de VOX. Respeten democráticamente la voz del pueblo. La pasta reclámenla a FERRAZ, no vaya a ser que por reclamar lo del abuelito todavía tengan que abonar indemnizaciones por los estragos, robos y crímenes que pudieran quedar pendientes.

Además de bobos, embusteros e ilusos no se enteran de que los que saquearon y robaron el patrimonio nacional en los años de la guerra mientras sus parientes se partían el lomo por la "_República_" y la "revolución" fueron los de LA PZOE, a quienes desde siempre les dio igual la carne que el pescado mientras pudieran trincar. EL PARTIDO MAS LADRÓN, CORRUPTO Y CRIMINAL DE LA HISTORIA DE ESPAÑA se alía con el demonio si hace falta mientras haya algo que trincar. *SEGUID PIDIENDO, ILUSOS ... os doy una pista; se llama PZOE ...*

*El muerto ( Queipo de Llano ) a otro hoyo y algunos vivos (del PSOE), al bollo*​
*EXTRACTO PEDRO DE TENA 2.018.*

Los descendientes de Queipo de Llano iban a vender dos empresas, Cegemex SA y Agrícola Navanda SA, que eran las propietarias de cinco fincas de 90,42 hectáreas en total, en Camas, conocidas como '_Los Hallones_', dentro del cortijo Gambogaz, asimismo de la familia Queipo de Llano. La reunión seguía a la firma del documento suscrito en 1.998 entre Pérez Ruiz y los dueños de '_Los Hallones_' mediante el cual se reservaba una opción de compra. El precio fijado fue de 900 millones de pesetas, 1.000 pesetas por metro cuadrado de finca.

La ubicación del suelo era y es privilegiada, situado entre la SE-30 y la Corta de la Cartuja, un trozo del Guadalquivir que lo separa del recinto de la Expo 92. Sin embargo, como hemos dicho, los terrenos se habían quedado fuera de las recalificaciones del Plan General de Ordenación Urbana ( PGOU ) de Camas, por ser inundables.

¿ Por qué los Queipo de Llano recurrieron a Emilio Pérez Ruiz ? Porque no tenía relaciones fluidas con el Ayuntamiento de Camas y Pérez Ruiz llevaba años tratando con el gobierno camero y en concreto con el alcalde, Antonio Rivas, como representante de la sociedad británica London Club Overseas Ltd, aspirante a construir un casino, precisamente en una parcela anexa a '_Los Hallones_' que los nietos de Queipo habían vendido años antes a una filial inmobiliaria del BBV.

Como tenía su opción de compra, Pérez Ruiz decidió ejecutarla en el año 2.000. ¿ Por qué ? Porque había encontrado un comprador dispuesto a pagar por un suelo — que apalabró en 900 millones — algo más de 5.220 millones de pesetas, seis veces más. Dicho en euros, de menos de 6 millones de euros a más de 27, sin contar los gastos.

De este modo, en la famosa notaría estaban los Quiepo de Llano, Pérez Ruiz y sus hijas, de las que hablaremos, y las empresas Hispalia XXI y Desarrollo Inmobiliario Siglo XXI, las futuras compradoras, también constituidas en la misma Notaría. También en ella se habían creado, a su vez, San Fernando Inversiones Inmobiliarias — de la caja de ahorros — y Coninsur 99 — de Gerardo Martínez Retamero — los socios mayoritarios de las nuevas compradoras del suelo.

La operación se sustentaba en que la Caja San Fernando, *presidida por el socialista Juan Manuel López Benjumea*, iba a poner sobre la mesa, mediante dos créditos, los 5.500 millones de la operación, ya que a los 5.220 del coste de los suelos había que sumar otros 280 de gastos y comisiones de intermediación.

¿ Por qué apoyó la operación y sus riesgos ? Porque el empresario Gerardo Martínez Retamero, uno de los futuros compradores, presidente del Betis Balompié y *bien relacionado con el PSOE* porque era ex compañero de carrera y amigo de Felipe González, había informado de «_ciertas conversaciones con el Ayuntamiento de Camas, así como con Obras Públicas y la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir, gestiones todas que conducen a tener la seguridad de la recalificación de dichos terrenos para uso residencial_».

Cuando los nietos de Queipo de Llano y Pérez Ruiz — vía la empresa que tiene con sus hijas Sol Frío de Níjar — sellaron la primera compraventa de los terrenos, los vendedores recibieron 825 millones de pesetas, poco más de 5 millones de euros, en varios cheques al portador de la oficina de empresas de la Caja San Fernando de Jerez de la Frontera. Los 75 millones de pesetas restantes quedaron aplazado y el impago posterior denunciado acabó con una condena judicial a Pérez Ruiz.

*El pelotazo descomunal se produjo instantes después cuando el socialista Emilio Pérez Ruiz *y la empresa gazpachera que compartía con sus hijas, propietarios ya de las sociedades Cegemex y Agrícola Navanda de los Queipo de Llano, recibieron 5.220 millones, casi 27 millones de euros o 32 si se cuenta los gastos y comisiones de la operación, por los suelos de Los Hallones conservando, en este caso, la propiedad de las dos empresas.

Cinco días después de recibir los cheques de la Caja San Fernando, Sol Frío de Níjar realizó una transferencia de 2.623,5 millones de pesetas, unos 16 millones de euros, a una cuenta del BBV Privanza en la isla británica de Jersey. El importe transferido al paraíso fiscal coincidía exactamente con el dinero percibido por Cegemex por la venta de los suelos, descontando el IVA. El resto, 1.876,5 millones más IVA, lo percibió la otra sociedad vendedora, Agrícola Navanda SA.

El Juzgado Central de Instrucción 5 de Madrid, al frente del cual se encontraba *Baltasar Garzón*, mantuvo abiertas unas diligencias de investigación por las cuentas secretas del BBV en Jersey. No obstante, Pérez Ruiz ha asegurado que el asunto quedó aclarado y cerrado cuando explicó al juzgado que el dinero se depositó en Jersey como garantía ante la empresa australiana que tenía previsto fabricar las mamparas para el acuario de Sevilla que pretendía y que, roto el compromiso, el dinero regresó a España.

Para resumir esta larga historia de un pelotazo con la herencia de los Queipo de Llano, digamos, con el Confidencial Andaluz que "_los hechos fueron puestos en conocimiento de Fiscalía Anticorrupción en 2.007 y en el Juzgado de Guardia en 2.008, hace diez años y nunca más se supo_". La fiscal jefe de Sevilla era la pupila de Cándido Conde Pumpido, María José Segarra, hoy fiscal general del Estado.

¿ _Por qué se ha conocido la existencia del pelotazo_ ? Porque un concejal del PP de la localidad sevillana de Camas, Antonio Enrique Fraile García, presentó sendas denuncias judiciales, una fechada el 24 de enero de 2.007 ante la Fiscalía Anticorrupción de Sevilla y otra, más documentada y extensa, presentada en el Juzgado de Guardia un año después, el 25 de julio de 2.008 y que fue a parar al Juzgado de Instrucción Nº 17 de la capital.

El meollo de la cuestión era la recalificación de los terrenos objeto del pelotazo y los beneficio a obtener por la familia de Emilio Pérez Ruiz y por la caja resultante de la fusión de la caja San Fernando y El Monte, que se bautizó como Cajasol y estaba presidida por un *amigo de Susana Díaz, Antonio Pulido.*

Pero, a pesar del protocolo de intenciones favorable a la recalificación firmado por el PSOE de Camas en 2.001 en las elecciones municipales de 2.003 surgió un nuevo equipo de gobierno dirigido por Izquierda Unida y apoyado por el PP, *que quiso impedir la recalificación de los terrenos de los Queipo de Llano impulsada por el PSOE*. Como consecuencia, se desencadenó el famoso caso Camas que *terminó con la condena del ex alcalde de IU, Agustín Pavón y del concejal del PP, Fraile García*, que trataron de impedir la operación. *Ni Izquierda Unida ni el PP defendieron a sus militantes y miraron para otra parte.*

El resultado final fue que *los que pagaron la operación fueron los impositores de la nueva Caja de Ahorros, Cajasol*, porque Gerardo Martínez Retamero y las sociedades presentes en la operación, vendieron sus participaciones a la entidad de ahorro por un euro. *Pero ni la Fiscalía ni Cajasol ni La Caixa, compradora de la entidad andaluza, quisieron saber nunca nada.*

Tampoco la familia de Queipo de Llano denunció nunca haber sido objeto de engaño o mala fe. *El dinero del pelotazo pasó oficialmente a manos de la familia del socialista Emilio Pérez Ruiz*, cuya hija Pilar fue partícipe del enjuague siendo poco después alto cargo de la Junta de Andalucía. *Pero nada se sabe de cómo se ha distribuido realmente el inmenso beneficio obtenido, casi 27 millones de euros.*

_https://www.libertaddigital.com/cultura/2018-09-26/pedro-de-tena-el-muerto-queipo-de-llano-a-otro-hoyo-y-algunos-vivos-del-psoe-al-bollo-85980/_


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Jun 2019)

*Josep Sala, superviviente de los campos de concentración franquistas: "No éramos ni siquiera un número, no éramos nada"*

*A sus casi 100 años, este barcelonés de la Quinta del Biberón recuerda su periplo por distintos campos de concentración franquistas durante la Guerra Civil
"La muerte nos rondaba, la sentía tan cerca...", rememora este farmacéutico que luchó en el bando republicano

"Fssst fsst", "brrum". La prodigiosa memoria de Josep Sala (Barcelona, 1919) está repleta de onomatopeyas e imágenes para olvidar. Las balas de ametralladora silbando a pocos metros de su cabeza. Los morteros explotando a su lado. Las piernas colgando de un compañero, todavía vivo, tras ser bombardeados por un avión del bando nacional. El olor a heces y la insalubridad de los campos de concentración.*

A sus casi cien años, Sala lo rememora ahora con precisión y detalles, pero no siempre fue así. Durante décadas, apenas habló con nadie de su periplo de más de tres años por el frente de la Guerra Civil, los campos de concentración franquistas y los trabajos forzados por toda España y el Norte de África.


Su aventura empezó en marzo de 1938, cuando tenía solo 18 años. "A esa edad te piensas que te vas a conquistar algo, estás emocionado", recuerda este catalán nacido en el Raval de Barcelona. Sala, integrante de la llamada Quinta del Biberón, tardaría pocos meses en descubrir lo que era la Guerra Civil y ser prisionero del franquismo. "Me robaron hasta la personalidad, no éramos ni siquiera un número", rememora pesaroso. "No éramos nada".

La historia de Sala y del millón de españoles que pasaron por estos campos franquistas es una de las que faltaban por contar de la Guerra Civil. El periodista y colaborador de _eldiario.es_ Carlos Hernández la detalla ahora en _Los campos de concentración de Franco_(Ediciones B), un libro que documenta, mediante archivos y testimonios de supervivientes, la existencia de hasta 296 campos de concentración franquistas -un 50% más de lo que se había calculado hasta ahora-. Según Hernández, en esos centros pudieron morir más de 10.000 presos.

Sala pasó por un campo de concentración en Zaragoza y después fue trasladado a los campos de Santa Ana y San Marcos, ambos en la ciudad de León. En este último lugar, convertido hoy en un lujoso Parador, conoció lo peor de la condición humana. "La muerte nos rondaba, la sentía tan cerca...", rememora este anciano de ojos azules, frondoso pelo gris y tez arrugada. Sala recuerda con todo lujo de detalles el frío, el miedo, la falta de comida -"nos daban dos trozos de pan al día"- y la desconfianza que corría entre los presos. "Yo apenas hablaba, por eso creo que sobreviví", remacha.





Josep Sala, a los 18 años, antes de irse al frente.

"Es verdad que podría haber sido peor", matiza con su sonrisa perenne. Según su relato, a poco estuvo de ser ejecutado en el momento en que lo hicieron preso en la provincia de Lleida. Un brigada franquista le salvó la vida cuando ya estaba encañonado, bajo el pretexto de que ese día ya había muerto demasiada gente. Lo primero que le hicieron fue cambiarle sus botas por unas alpargatas. "Chaval, qué suerte tienes, para ti la guerra ya se ha acabado", le dijo un soldado franquista. En ese momento pensó que era una frase vacía, pero el tiempo le dio la razón. "A partir de ahí lo pasé muy mal pero ya no recibí más tiros", reconoce


*El "viacrucis" de los campos de concentración*
Esas alpargatas le acompañarían durante el duro invierno, una época que Sala define como un "viacrucis" en el que fue trasladado varias veces de campo de internamiento. Este farmacéutico recuerda perfectamente los problemas de salubridad que le azotaron durante su periplo por estos centros. Los "piojos a miles", el picor constante, el agua imbebible, el hedor después de tres meses sin ducharse con la misma ropa interior... Y, al mismo tiempo, constatar cómo algunos compañeros desaparecían de un día para otro sin dejar rastro ni despedirse. 

"La higiene era nula", explica sentado en una cafetería de Barcelona. "El que se duchaba se arriesgaba a tener una pulmonía". Sala recuerda especialmente los traslados entre campos de concentración, hacinados en trenes de mercancías. "Solo había un agujero para respirar. Defecábamos en nuestras manos y tirábamos las heces por el agujero", rememora. "El vagón olía a rayos".

¿Por qué apenas se ha hablado de los campos de concentración franquistas? Sala cree que durante la Transición se pactó dejar de lado la existencia de estos lugares, por donde pasaron entre 700.000 y un millón de presos. "Era un tema susceptible y en muchos campos había curas", opina. "La Iglesia fue partícipe de todo esto", añade. Hernández, el autor del libro, señalaba en una reciente entrevista con _eldiario.es_ que la represión franquista fue tan grande que estos campos de concentración quedaron olvidados. 

Sala se muestra "decepcionado" con la Transición y no entiende por qué a día de hoy siguen existiendo lugares como el Valle de los Caídos. "Debería ser un homenaje a todos los fallecidos en una guerra absurda que no sirvió de nada", señala. "España sigue dividida porque una parte de la sociedad añora el franquismo, hay un sector al que le fue todo muy bien durante la dictadura". 









Tras ser liberado de los campos de concentración, Sala empezó un periplo por toda España y el norte de África, destinado en una brigada de fortificación del ejército nacional. "El trato era inhumano", recuerda de su estancia en Marruecos. "Trabajábamos a 53 grados, algunos desfallecían por culpa del calor". 

Finalmente, en 1942 pudo volver a casa. "A mí me cuesta mucho llorar, pero cuando llegué a la estación de Francia, tras todo lo que había pasado, no lo pude evitar", recuerda Sala en el único momento de toda la entrevista en que se emociona. "Pensé que no podía ser verdad que estuviera vivo tras haber pasado por todo lo que pasé".

A los pocos días de llegar, se puso a trabajar en una farmacia del barrio del Raval, de donde no se movió durante 40 años hasta el día de su jubilación. "Ahí conocí a putas, transexuales, traficantes, burdeles… Pero esto ya es otra historia de mi vida".


----------



## klopec (16 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Josep Sala, superviviente de los campos de concentración franquistas: "No éramos ni siquiera un número, no éramos nada"*
> 
> "Es verdad que podría haber sido peor", matiza con su sonrisa perenne. Según su relato, a poco estuvo de ser ejecutado en el momento en que lo hicieron preso en la provincia de Lleida. Un brigada franquista le salvó la vida cuando ya estaba encañonado, bajo el pretexto de que ese día ya había muerto demasiada gente. Lo primero que le hicieron fue cambiarle sus botas por unas alpargatas. "*Chaval, qué suerte tienes, para ti la guerra ya se ha acabado", le dijo un soldado franquista. En ese momento pensó que era una frase vacía, pero el tiempo le dio la razón. "A partir de ahí lo pasé muy mal pero ya no recibí más tiros", reconoce*



¡¡ Que suerte !!! Lo hicieron prisionero de guerra como combatiente, no lo fusilaron, pasó al correspondiente campo de prisioneros y fue excarcelado cuando acabó la guerra pudiendo rehacer su vida con absoluta normalidad, como todos. *LA HISTORIA COMO FUE. LO DEMÁS, PATRAÑAS COMO LO DE BARRANCO SECO.*


*SIN EMBARGO ÉSTOS NO TUVIERON TANTA SUERTE :*

*«Ahí te envío 300 fascistas; cuando se te acaben pide más»*

_Es Almería, precisamente, y sobre todo durante el mandato del socialista Eustaquio Cañas Espinosa en el Gobierno Civil, es puesta como ejemplo, en diversas ocasiones, *de una cruel represión que no cumplía los cánones expresados por determinados defensores de la República, en cuanto a que la represión, los asesinatos y la barbarie era practicada por elementos aislados y radicalizados, sino todo lo contrario, la tónica habitual*. 

Cañas Espinosa fue gobernador civil de Almería entre el 11 de abril al 17 de noviembre de 1.938, después de haber estado en prisión por la revolución de 1.934 y haber sido alcalde de Barakaldo y antes de pasar al Gobierno Civil de Murcia.

Sin embargo, la represión organizada, los asesinatos y fusilamientos organizados desde los organismos públicos y con la connivencia e incluso impulso de los propios dirigentes y la estructuración de la violencia no se circunscriben tan sólo a esa etapa, aunque de ella sí hay testimonios absolutamente elocuentes. Hay que decir que el porcentaje de ejecutados durante la Guerra Civil en la Almería republicana, un porcentaje muy bajo, inferior al 5%, vieron decidir su futuro por la actuación de un tribunal popular, pero ello no eximía de responsabilidad a las autoridades, en muchas ocasiones informadas y en otras muchas responsables de las decisiones.

Las muertes más incontroladas llegaron en los primeros meses de la guerra, con actuación especialmente protagonista de grupos de milicianos que aprovechaban los traslados de presos para tomarse la justicia por su mano.

Sin embargo, esa tendencia cambió desde mediados de agosto de 1.936, cuando comenzaron las sacas y asesinatos de manera organizada desde las propias instituciones. De esa noche, se conservan testimonios escritos de autorizaciones institucionales para la saca del buque prisión Capitán Segarra, de donde se extrajo a 28 presos, todos ellos políticos de organizaciones conservadoras como Falange, Acción Popular y organizaciones tradicionalistas, que fueron fusilados en la playa de La Garrofa._
_*Terrible envío*_​_
Fue el pistoletazo ( tristemente nunca mejor dicho ) para una política de represión y barbarie en ocasiones consentida y en otras organizada por las propias instituciones republicanas, como consta en un documento enviado por el propio Cañas Espinosa al responsable del granadino campo de concentración de Turón, junto a 300 presos. *Era el día 1 de Mayo y, para conmemorar esa fiesta, el gobernador civil acompañó el envío de presos con una nota que rezaba «Ahí te mando trescientos fascistas. Cuando se te acaben, pide más»*._

_https://www.ideal.es/almeria/almeria/envio-fascistas-acaben-20180304011820-ntvo.html_


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Jun 2019)

*CONSTANTINO RUIZ CARNERO, REPUBLICANO, periodista, director de “El Defensor de Granada”, FUSILADO por los franquistas en Granada en 1936*




Constantino Ruiz Carnero nació en Torre del Campo, Jaén, en 1887. Era hijo del médico de la localidad, y el 2º de 4 hermanos. Como autor dramático,escribió, ‘Esas mujeres’, ‘El País de Babia’, ‘La Hoguera’, ‘Una Mujer en la sombra’ y ‘Siluetas de Constancio’, y su obra más célebre, ‘El Libro de Granada’. Desde su llegada a Granada fue un miembro principal de la vida cultural y social de la ciudad, tertuliano del Rinconcillo en el Café Alameda de Granada.
Allí acudían de forma habitual, Melchor Fernández Almagro, el pintor Manuel Ángeles Ortiz, los hermanos Francisco y Federico García Lorca, José Acosta Medina, Antonio Gallego Burín, José Mora Guarnido, Juan José Santa Cruz, Francisco Soriano, Miguel Pizarro, José y Manuel Fernández Montesinos, Hermenegildo Lanz, Ismael González de la Serna y Ángel Barrios.
En 1915 entró como redactor en el Defensor de Granada, que dirigió desde 1924. A los 3 años tiraba 12.000 ejemplares diarios, era el periódico más importante de Granada. Con Ruiz Carnero el Defensor de Granada experimentó un avance impresionante en técnicas de periodismo, dotándolo de las tecnologías más importantes, cambiando el diseño y métodos para conseguir la última hora, con 2 ediciones diarias matutina y vespertina, capaz de competir con los grandes rotativos madrileños, algo sin precedentes en la historia del periodismo granadino, un diario por la igualdad y por la libertad con el que se forjó un estado de opinión favorable a las libertades democráticas representadas por la República.
Pocas veces ha tenido Granada un periodista tan amante de la verdad y tan valiente para contarla. Tan amante de la libertad y tan valiente para defenderla. Fue un maestro de periodistas: “La pluma debe servir para algo más fuerte, más vibrante y más útil que para unas cuartillas o dibujar bellas notas de color”. Era un hombre de compromiso y lo demostraba a diario en las páginas de El Defensor. Constantino luchó por una Granada más justa, solidaria y tolerante. Vivió y defendió la República apasionadamente, sin voces, sin estridencias. Su voz estuvo sin duda en la fuerza de su palabra escrita.
En el Defensor de Granada se publicaban los versos de Federico García Lorca, surgió una gran amistad entre el poeta y el periodista, que en 1929 promovió un homenaje a Federico en el hotel Alhambra Palace para celebrar el éxito de su Mariana Pineda. Constantino fue el primero en defender a Lorca frente a la prensa conservadora, que lanzó una campaña contra el poeta por considerar que Yerma era un drama “inmoral y anticatólico”.
Constantino estuvo desde joven muy relacionado con el mundo de la política, llegando a pertenecer a un pequeño grupo de republicanos liberales. Tras la proclamación de la 2ª República fue simpatizante de Acción Republicana (AR) y fue elegido concejal en el Ayuntamiento. Posteriormente se afilió a Izquierda Republicana (IR) y se convirtió en un destacado miembro local de este partido.
A Constantino le llamaban “el maestro de la ironía” por sus columnas llamadas Siluetas del día, retratos satíricos de Granada, de los personajes granadinos y sus adversarios políticos. Ruiz Carnero decía que era el arma de las personas inteligentes y, de alguna forma esa sátira dictó su sentencia de muerte.
Tras las elecciones de febrero de 1936 asumió interinamente el cargo de alcalde de Granada durante 2 semanas. En estos meses Ruiz Carnero se mostró muy crítico con los partidos derechistas, y desde su periódico publicó varios artículos críticos con la CEDA. Esto provocó que a comienzos de julio de 1936 fuera asaltado en su vivienda por el jefe local de Acción Popular, un partido afiliado a la CEDA.
Tras el triunfo de la *rebelión militar en Granada*, Ruiz Carnero fue detenido por los sublevados el 27 de julio de 1936 y asesinado con cruel ensañamiento y alevosía. El 6 de agosto fue golpeado con la culata de un fusil, rompiéndole las gafas, el golpe le hizo agonizar durante varias horas. El 8 de agosto fue llevado a las tapias del cementerio para ser fusilado, para entonces ya estaba muerto, tenía 49 años. El Defensor de Granada fue clausurado por los militares golpistas el 20 de julio de 1936.


----------



## fredesvindo (17 Jun 2019)

Bastardo el pasado hay que olvidarlo, los muertos fueron de los dos bandos y los culpables de la guerra fue la izquierda por sus crímenes.

La izquierda no sabe vivir sino gana.


----------



## klopec (17 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *CONSTANTINO RUIZ CARNERO, REPUBLICANO, periodista, director de “El Defensor de Granada”, FUSILADO por los franquistas en Granada en 1936*
> 
> A Constantino le llamaban “el maestro de la ironía” por sus columnas llamadas Siluetas del día, retratos satíricos de Granada, de los personajes granadinos y sus adversarios políticos. Ruiz Carnero decía que era el arma de las personas inteligentes y, de alguna forma esa sátira dictó su sentencia de muerte.
> Tras las elecciones de febrero de 1936 asumió interinamente el cargo de alcalde de Granada durante 2 semanas. En estos meses Ruiz Carnero se mostró muy crítico con los partidos derechistas, y desde su periódico publicó varios artículos críticos con la CEDA. Esto provocó que a comienzos de julio de 1936 fuera asaltado en su vivienda por el jefe local de Acción Popular, un partido afiliado a la CEDA.




Mira lo que pasó después de las elecciones. Que casualidad. Que clases de "_democracia_", cuanta "_ironía_" tenían los rojos ... Adivina quien estaba en el ayuntamiento ... Y los de la "_memoria_" lo achacan a "_tiempos complejos_".

* EL DOBLE INCENDIO DEL PERIÓDICO "IDEAL" DE GRANADA EN 1.936*​_En las elecciones de febrero de 1936 dedicó amplios artículos y reportajes a las actividades de la CEDA y de sus líderes nacionales y locales. *Su posicionamiento con las derechas provocó que, tras las elecciones de aquel año, sufriese varios ataques en sus oficinas*. El primero *fue repelido a tiros* por los propios empleados desde el edificio. Sin embargo, el segundo, el 10 de marzo de 1936, se produjo cuando los trabajadores no se encontraban en él, *prendiendo fuego a la sede del periódico*. Ideal reaparecería a finales de junio, poco antes del golpe de estado. El ataque y quema del rotativo fue reflejo de unos tiempos complejos, donde las palabras contaban cada vez menos. Felipe Romero, el brillante novelista granadino, recordaría años después que, siendo niño, presenció frente a su casa el incendio de las oficinas del periódico. Este iba a ser el inicio de una novela que jamás escribiría. 

http://www.mapamemoriagranada.es/lugares/republica/19-ideal_


----------



## fredesvindo (18 Jun 2019)

*subo para recordar, porque siempre es bueno recordar y que no se manipule tanto la historia.*


----------



## klopec (18 Jun 2019)

JOJOJO. Papanatas en bucle. Mira, *te pongo un ejemplo* de la portentosa "_fiabilidad_" de la piara roja ...

_"El 23 de febrero de 1.937, un mes después de que el diario socialista Avance iniciara su tercera época en Gijón, tras quedar Oviedo donde se editaba en poder del coronel golpista Aranda, apareció una noticia en la portada del periódico en la que se daba cuenta *del fusilamiento de la artista de cine Rosa Díaz Gimeno por los facciosos*. El titular, tal como está redactado, parece dar respuesta a un rumor circulante por aquellas fechas. La actriz — se decía en la información — “_*fue detenida, juzgada y ejecutada por los fascistas en consejo de guerra el mes anterior, acusada de un delito de espionaje”. *








_Sin embargo, quien fue sin duda una de las actrices más populares durante la Segunda República tuvo más larga vida. Rosita Díaz Jimeno, que había nacido en Madrid en 1.911 o 1.908, *fallecería lejos de España el 23 de agosto de 1.986*. Rosita fue la esposa de Juan Negrín, no del jefe del gobierno republicano sino de su hijo mayor, del mismo nombre y profesión ( médico ), con el que Rosita se casó un día antes de abandonar España camino del exilio, *en enero de 1.939*. ( *CON LO TRINCADO POR SU PAPÁ, "JUANITO" NO ESPERÓ NI AL FINAL DE LA GUERRA; HABÍA QUE PONER ORDEN EN LA "FORTUNA FAMILIAR"* )_

*Panda de embusteros* ... 

_*FUENTE *: Cuando los nacionales “fusilaron” a Rosita Díaz Gimeno, la “sonrisa de la República”_


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (18 Jun 2019)

¡¡¡¡cuidado la extrema derecha esta entrando en las instituciones!!!!

votad PSOE los adalides de la libertad y el pleno empleo.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Jun 2019)

LA OTRA HISTORIA SIN MEMORIA

Desde el Arco de los Arrejes desembocamos en una plaza recoleta, llamada de los Cestos, en cuyo centro hay una especie de murete con una inscripción a nombre del Ayuntamiento de Valderas: “A todos los que sufrieron las consecuencias de una guerra que nunca debió existir (1936-1939)”. En 2005, gobernando el Ayuntamiento el PSOE, se decidió eliminar el monumento a los caídos por Dios y por España y erigir en su lugar, en la plaza que llevaba el nombre de Calvo Sotelo, este murete muy poco vistoso con una frase que da a entender un similar reparto de culpas y víctimas en la contienda entre republicanos y facciosos.

La frase en cuestión no ha sido fácil de pergeñar en una localidad donde todavía es un «tema sensible», se nos dice en la información publicada el mismo año de la propuesta municipal, tres décadas después del fallecimiento del dictador y dos años antes de que se aprobara la llamada Ley de Memoria Histórica con el primer gobierno de Rodríguez Zapatero (PSOE). Sin embargo, bajo esa frase híbrida se camufla una de las páginas represoras más cruentas llevadas a cabo por las tropas golpistas en la provincia. Tal parece que se tratara de dar un escarmiento a la que los ejecutores de esa masacre llamaban la Moscú de España o Valderas la roja.

Lo cuenta con detalle Miguel García Bañales en su libro Valderas. Memoria de un exterminio. Por tal se ha de considerar la matanza de cerca de un centenar de personas, al menos, en una población que en 1936 tenía 3.300 vecinos. En total, según el citado autor, 178 valderenses pasaron por las cárceles y centros de detención franquistas, en cuanto llegaron a la localidad el 24 de julio de 1936, procedentes de Benavente, 300 militares felones a los que no pudo hacer frente un contingente de 150 vecinos mal armados y sin apenas municiones. Derrotados sin apenas resistencia, los facciosos llevarán a cabo una auténtica masacre. Muchas de las víctimas siguen enterradas en fosas sin nombre.

En esa localidad leonesa se vivió durante la segunda República una dura disputa entre los sectores reaccionarios, representados por la oligarquía caciquil y el clero, y los jornaleros, víctimas de una dura explotación, según cuenta García Bañales. El alcalde, Victoriano López Rubio, y el sindicalista Falconerín Blanco Fernández, ambos asturianos, hicieron valer los derechos de los trabajadores frente a la resistencia de los propietarios, por lo que las huelgas por parte de unos y los acosos por parte de otros eran hasta tal punto frecuentes que cuando López Rubio decidió cambiar el nombre de la calle Padre Isla por el de Lenin se produjeron algunos incidente y la villa pasó a llamarse en la crónicas conservadoras la Moscú de España o Valderas Roja, terminología acaso influyente para la posterior matanza.

Pero si la izquierda se hacía notar en la localidad, también lo hizo el fascismo a partir de 1933, con el triunfo de las derechas en las elecciones de noviembre, teniendo como líderes al sacerdote y profesor Marcelino Macho y al capellán castrense y de las JONS Nemesio García. Las amenazas de los grupos fascistas obligaron al alcalde y al sindicalista citados a abandonar el pueblo, siendo sustituido el primero por Gregorio García, que un día resultó herido de muerte en la calle al salir del Ayuntamiento por las agresiones de esos grupos. No se registraron detenciones a partir del 18 de julio. La autoridad republicana se limitó a mantener vigiladas las viviendas de aquellos vecinos proclives por su ideología a apoyar la sublevación.

La vida cotidiana siguió funcionando en Valderas con normalidad, según cuenta García Bañales, hasta que los tres centenares de militares golpistas llegaron al pueblo, posiblemente al reclamo del calificativo con el que fue indentificada la villa en la prensa conservadora provincial. Entre los que defendían la legalidad republicana sólo se salvaron los que huyeron al monte, después de una corta resistencia para la que no contaban ni con armas ni con munición suficiente. Los golpistas registraron la Casa del Pueblo y cada una de las viviendas de la localidad. Los vecinos detenidos serán distribuidos por las cárceles de Benavente, Astorga y San Marcos (León).

Se cuenta que Falconerín, el sindicalista asturiano de curioso nombre o apodo, detenido posiblemente en otra localidad de la comarca, falleció a consecuencia de las torturas, y que a Victoriano, el exalcalde, le grabaron las letras F y E en las mejillas y un INRI en la frente. También se cree que le cortaron los testículos y que murió lapidado. Los fusilamientos se iniciaron en el mes de octubre y se calcula que fueron ejecutadas en torno a noventa personas, cuyos restos están repartidos en fosas comunes en las provincias de Zamora y León. La Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica cifró hace unos años el total de desaparecidos en 117.

En 2015 se celebró un homenaje a las nueve personas identificadas y nuevamente inhumadas con la debida dignidad, cuyos restos fueron hallados cerca de Valderas en 2012. El salón de plenos del Ayuntamiento acogió a cientos de personas que quisieron reunirse para recordar a las víctimas. La alcaldesa Silvia Blanco (PSOE) intervino en el acto para agradecer el trabajo de la ARMH y pedir que esas personas y todo lo que vivieron “no caigan en el olvido”. También dijo que ese momento fue uno de los mejores durante su gestión al frente del municipio. Podría haber recurrido la alcaldesa socialista a una de las frases que dijo una de las víctimas antes de morir: “Que esto nadie lo borre, que no os engañe nadie”. Se llamaba Pacífico Villa Pastor y fue asesinado el 9 de octubre de 1936. Otros nombres recuperados del olvido son los de José Gómez Chamorro, de 34 años, y Andrés Carriedo Callejo, de 59 años.

También es conocido el caso del maestro de Villaornate, Tomás Toral Casado, natural de Valderas, que fue asesinado a los 36 años en Villadangos del Páramo, el 17 de octubre de 1936. En esa pequeña localidad los falangistas requisaron las armas de caza del vecindario, según documento aportado por Susana Toral Cabau, nieta del maestro, por cuya digna memoria lucha con un recuerdo o anécdota sumamente identificativo de su personalidad: el del día que Tomás Toral entregó un par de zapatos nuevos, de los dos que tenía, a un pobre que pasaba por la puerta de su casa.

La historia de todas estas víctimas del franquismo es la que falta en el callejero valderense. No se encontrará en ningún cartel esa referencia porque la única frase alusiva a la Guerra de España elude expresamente hacer constancia de esa masacre contra el vecindario republicano. Sólo en el cementerio hay una sepultura que recuerda los nombres de las víctimas identificadas. Maxi Barthe, vicepresidente de la Fundación Fermín Carnero, con sede en la villa, dijo en aquel homenaje de 2015 que sólo el olvido es muerte y para que la muerte de esas víctimas no se duplique con la del olvido le falta a Valderas dar nombre e identidad, entre los vivos y para general conocimiento de quienes visitan el pueblo, a todos aquellos vecinos asesinados por defender la legalidad constitucional republicana.

https://www.elsaltodiario.com/los-nombres-de-la-memoria/la-matanza-de-valderas-la-roja-o-la-moscu-de-espana-en-el-verano-de-1936


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Jun 2019)

*AMOS ACERO PÉREZ, SOCIALISTA, Alcalde de Vallecas, ASESINADO por los fascistas en las tapias del cementerio del este de Madrid en 1941*




Amós Acero Pérez nació en Villaseca de la Sagra, Toledo en 1893. fue el 3º de 7 hijos de Salustiano Acero y Aquilina Pérez Gómez, una humilde familia de trabajadores. Fue obligado pescador de agua dulce para traer a casa lo justo para mantener a su familia que tantas calamidades tuvo que pasar. Su ilusión era ser maestro de niños, un objetivo imposible para su familia, pero gracias a un amigo pudo sufragar los gastos en la Escuela Normal Central de Madrid, saciando sus ansias de aprender, ser un hombre de provecho, de carrera, un reto que Amós se había planteado desde sus años de juventud. Fue carbonero, cajero, cobrador, se casó con Dolores Delgado Lara, y siguió estudiando. Madrid, donde trabajó de boticario, marcó un punto de inflexión en su vida.
Allí conoció los problemas que le contaban sus clientes, se fue labrando una fidelidad y reputación incontestable de todos los vecinos, constantemente ayudados por Amós desde su puesto en la farmacia. Amós comenzó a leer libros de política, acudía a las asambleas del partido, se afilió al Partido Socialista en 1920, en la Sociedad de Oficios varios de la UGT y en las Escuelas Racionalistas en 1927. Se introdujo de lleno en los problemas que aquejaban al pueblo “y a la humanidad”. Fue vocal de la Comisión Ejecutiva de la Asociación General de Maestros (UGT) desde 1929. Tuvo 5 hijos, Gonzalo, Amosito, María Dolores, Paquito y Aurorita.
En julio de 1927 le fue ofrecida una plaza de maestro de 1ª enseñanza en Vallecas, donde se instaló la familia. Allí, en la Escuela Pablo Iglesias, un grupo de maestros de UGT desarrolló la pedagogía de la Escuela Nueva, punta de lanza de la enseñanza laica en ese barrio. La escuela, modesta, tenía 2 aulas grandes y una pequeña para los párvulos, dió clases gratuítas a muchos niños del barrio y a personas mayores. Amós organizó clases nocturnas para jóvenes obreros consciente de las graves carencias educativas de las clases humildes.
Fue elegido alcalde de Vallecas en las elecciones de abril de 1931 con la proclamación de la II República en las listas de la Conjunción Republicano-Socialista. “un hombre modesto, humilde, de gran capacidad y extraordinaria cultura, que ostenta un título honrosísimo, el de Maestro” pronunció el alcalde saliente, Jesús del Pino. En las elecciones a Cortes Constituyentes de junio de 1931 Acero resultó elegido diputado integrándose en la Comisión de Presidencia. En 1936 Acero fue restituido en su cargo como alcalde de Vallecas, siendo nombrado miembro de la comisión gestora de la Diputación Provincial de Madrid.
Hasta el final de la guerra de España Acero continuó ejerciendo como alcalde de Vallecas, manteniendo durante la contienda un comportamiento cívico y coherente, lo que demuestra abundante documentación testimonial. Consta que Acero ayudó a numerosas personas “de derechas” a pasarse a la zona franquista para salvarles de las venganzas, envidias o brutalidades propias de un periodo de guerra, firmó salvoconductos, evitó quema de conventos en Vallecas, y mantuvo una relativa calma.
En marzo de 1939 abandonó Madrid hacia Valencia junto al gobernador civil de Madrid Carlos Rubiera Rodríguez, siendo detenido en el puerto de Alicante y encerrado en el campo de concentración de *Albatera*, junto a otros miles de desplazados que se habían congregado en los muelles en esos días. Amós Acero fue sometido a dos juicios “paralelos”, lo que representó una indefensión palmaria, el acusado desconocía en la indagatoria a cual de los expedientes estaba respondiendo o aportando documentos o declaraciones. No fueron admitidos o incorporados avales, aunque existían decenas a su favor. Amós fue acusado de pertenecer a la Casa del Pueblo de Vallecas, ser defensor de la “resistencia a toda costa”, carecer de ideas religiosas y de hacer burla y escarnio de la fé católica.
Sentenciado a pena de muerte fue fusilado el 16 de mayo de 1941 en las tapias del cementerio de la Almudena, con los ojos destapados por propia voluntad, con la muerte delante de un pelotón de militares franquistas, como tantos otros compañeros. Supo mirar de frente a los desconocidos ejecutores de una venganza, con la misma solidez y claridad de espíritu con que había mirado siempre a la vida durante 47 años. Amós fue víctima del funcionamiento vengativo y descaradamente injusto de los tribunales fascistas, de un sistema dictatorial habitual en los Tribunales Militares de la postguerra.
En su despedida a su familia, escribió, “Mi esposa e hijos adorados: Estoy viviendo las ultimas horas de mi vida, no me duele morir, siendo inocente, lo doloroso seria morir culpable. Perdonad como yo les perdono, hasta a quienes os quitan mi amparo, mi cariño y os arrancan las más dolorosas lágrimas de vuestro vivir”. Cuenta su hija Lolita que “Amós en su juventud, era un hombre de presencia elegante y distinguida, leal, inteligente, dulce, de fuerte temperamento. Amós tenía una magnifica oratoria y una voz clara y sonora, era un hombre muy simpático con un corazón sincero y lleno de ternura, un romántico de grandes ideales y sueños, sensible, valiente, seguro de sí mismo, con un alma pura, noble y llena de bondad; tenía una gran personalidad y jamás podré olvidarle”. Un colegio público madrileño lleva su nombre. En tiempos de Tierno Galván se inauguró un monumento en su honor. En julio de 2016 se inauguró una estatua en el distrito de Puente de Vallecas.


----------



## Linthor (19 Jun 2019)

Chincheta para este hilo.
Que España entera conozca de ese partido asesino y guerracivilista que es la PSOE.


----------



## klopec (19 Jun 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> LA OTRA HISTORIA SIN MEMORIA



En la II República lo único que se vivió es un movimiento revolucionario de corte "*comunista - libertario*" orientado a la aniquilación de èse régimen democrático; de hecho a Valderas se le llama "_Valderas roja_" o "_Moscú de España_", apodos que dan idea del carácter _democrático_ del gobierno local. *NO DEFENDÍAN NINGUNA LEGITIMIDAD REPUBLICANA*, sino la instauración de la revolución comunista - libertaria, al estilo de la que intentaron imponer en 1.934.

_" *1.933* : 
El día 10 fueron tiroteados y heridos dos guardia civiles en Veguellina y se cortaron las líneas telefónicas, el 12 se repitieron los altercados con varios detenidos más; en Cistierna explotaron varios cartuchos provocando desperfectos en los tendidos eléctricos, en Olleros se izó una bandera revolucionaria en la torre de la iglesia y, Valderas (Valle de las Eras en otro tiempo) *decreta el comunismo libertario con la consiguiente quema de archivos judiciales, catastrales, la iglesia y el cuartelillo de la benemérita*."_

Una vez se inicia el Alzamiento Nacional, *el sr. Alcalde organiza una milicia armada* para enfrentarse a los sublevados. Se informa de altercados y enfrentamientos entre los vecinos. Una vez se produce el choque con una unidad militar sublevada éste se salda con un balance de un muerto y 30 milicianos que escapan al monte ( s_e supone que el resto fueron detenidos; no se sabe_ ).

Se producen unas 200 detenciones que se reparten en las cárceles de otras plazas ( Benavente, Astorga o León ). *Se cree* que se efectuó una saca de 12 personas, sin que se pueda decir dónde se realizó y donde están los cuerpos. No hay un sólo dato concreto del paradero de los detenidos por lo que en ningún caso se pueden hacer especulaciones sobre su destino. Asignarlos al capítulo "_desaparecidos_" es como no decir absolutamente *NADA*.

Al día de la fecha se han identificado a 9 personas. No sabemos si se refieren a ejecutados en la saca. LOS DEMÁS SON DESAPARECIDOS, es decir, *que desconocemos si los ejecutaron, si se fugaron al monte, si se incorporaron al "maquis", si se incorporaron a filas republicanas, si se cambiaron de pueblo o ciudad o se fueron a Francia o al exilio*.

Por lo tanto estamos ante otro caso en el que se hinchan cifras mediante la filiación como "_desaparecidos_" a todas las personas de las que se desconoce su paradero. Y de ocultación y manipulación de datos haciendo pasar como "_civiles_" a militares o milicianos ( civiles en armas ).

Otro intento de blanqueo de unos "_revolucionarios de pacotilla_" que jugaban a los soldaditos hasta que la realidad los puso en su sitio. *HUMO*.


----------



## klopec (19 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *AMOS ACERO PÉREZ, SOCIALISTA, Alcalde de Vallecas, ASESINADO por los fascistas en las tapias del cementerio del este de Madrid en 1941*



Debía de ser una gran persona, una lástima. El problema es que, le gustara o no, en su pueblo estaba, entre otras, *LA CASA DEL PUEBLO DEL PUENTE DE VALLECAS*, cheka de ejecución y tortura *DE SU PARTIDO*.

Y le guste o no a los "_memorialistos_", como Alcalde y miembro relevante del partido tenía suficiente responsabilidad como para que se le acusara de organizador, cómplice o colaborador necesario de esos crímenes.

No fue asesinado. Fue ejecutado en virtud de uns sentencia que hubiera pronunciado cualquier tribunal de cualquiera de las potencias democráticas en aquellos años.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Jun 2019)

*Historia de ellos*







_«Adiós, vosotros que vais por el camino. Aquí yazco yo»_ (Epigrama latino)


A lo largo de los últimos años se ha venido montando un andamiaje construido con medias verdades y burdas tergiversaciones alrededor de la Transición española con el objetivo de crear una historia que coloque en un mismo plano a aquellos que viniendo de vivir cómodas vidas en el franquismo y ante la inevitable realidad de la llegada de la democracia pactaron a regañadientes con la oposición democrática una serie de medidas que culminaron con la legalización de los partidos políticos y la celebración de elecciones democráticas, y a aquellos otros que lucharon para acabar con una dictadura que extendió el dolor, la muerte y las torturas hasta el último día de su existencia gracias a los colaboradores con los que contó el franquismo que fueron debidamente premiados.

Pero a pesar de estos mendaces intentos de periodistas y de algunos historiadores por acallar a los verdaderos protagonistas de la lucha por la democracia en España, la verdad del coste humano que supuso la reinstauración en España de la democracia tras el golpe de Estado de 1936 y su posterior dictadura religiosa-militar se encuentra al alcance de cualquiera. Y como ejemplo de ello traemos esta semana a esta sección el último Premio Comillas de Historia, Biografía y Memorias. Me refiero al ensayo _A finales de enero. La historia de amor más trágica de la Transición _(Tusquets, 2019) escrito por *Javier Padilla*, en el que el autor hace un retrato del movimiento estudiantil universitario del Madrid de los años 60 con especial hincapié en tres jóvenes estudiantes que vieron truncadas sus vidas por la represión franquista: *Enrique Ruano*, *Dolores González* y *Javier Sauquillo*.

He de reconocer que la figura de Enrique Ruano, estudiante de Derecho que fue tirado por una ventana cuando se encontraba detenido y siendo interrogado por la policía franquista de tintes nazis, me interesó y atrajo desde que tuve noticia a finales de los 80 de su muerte ocurrida en 1969. Recuerda Padilla en su libro, con un acabado y estructura brillante, que durante el franquismo la población española se dividió en tres diferentes grupos. Por una lado, aquellos que vivieron como si en España no hubiese dictadura ni represión pendientes, por tanto, de atender únicamente a sus intereses personales y aprovechándose todo lo posible de la dictadura franquista. En un segundo grupo, aquellos que siendo antifranquistas antepusieron primero su seguridad y bienestar económico y, en un tercer lugar, nos encontramos con los que lucharon por la democracia y la libertad con todas sus consecuencias a riesgo de perder la vida o, como mínimo, ser apaleados por las bandas de ultraderechistas que actuaron como un poder paralelo al servicio del franquismo o ser torturados en las comisarías. Es evidente que a todos nos hubiera gustado, de vivir en aquella época, pertenecer al último grupo, es decir, a los protagonistas de este libro.

Enrique y Lola eran pareja cuando la policía los detuvo en enero de 1969. Estando Lola en dependencias policiales, Ruano fue llevado a un piso de unos amigos para hacer un registro del mismo. Aunque los policías no confesaron, las pruebas demuestran fehacientemente que Enrique Ruano fue herido de bala (la parte de hueso por donde entró la bala desapareció en la autopsia) y que después fue tirado desde un séptimo piso a un patio interior. Especialmente miserable fue la actitud del diario _Abc_ y de su director *Torcuato Luca de Tena *creando infames infundios sobre Enrique Ruano y su falsa homosexualidad (que en aquella época era sinónimo de delincuencia) e inventándose la teoría de un presunto suicidio. También hay que resaltar el miserable comportamiento de *Manuel Fraga*, por aquel entonces ministro de Información y Turismo, que defendió la actuación policial llegando a llamar por teléfono a los padres de Ruano amenazándolos en caso de que siguieran pidiendo explicaciones por la muerte de su hijo. El mismo Fraga que con la Transición se convirtió en demócrata de toda la vida.

Años después Lola y Javier Sauquillo (amigo de Ruano) entablaron una relación sentimental mientras trabajaban en el mismo despacho de abogados. Javier fue uno de los asesinados en la matanza de los abogados de Atocha de 1977, resultando Lola herida de gravedad de un disparo en la cara del que nunca se recuperó arrastrando graves secuelas físicas y psicológicas hasta que se suicidó por inanición en el año 2015.

*Como recuerda el autor entre 1975 y 1982 hubo en España 504 víctimas mortales por la violencia política lo que unido a 2.663 heridos hospitalizados convierte a la Transición española en la segunda más sangrienta de Europa solo por detrás de Rumanía.* La democracia llegó gracias al esfuerzo de miles de españoles hoy desaparecidos en el anonimato. Muchos de ellos murieron y sufrieron torturas por un franquismo que se negó a desaparecer. Ellos y ellas fueron los verdaderos protagonistas de la Transición y no los políticos de salón que provenientes del franquismo se colgaron la medalla de la llegada de la libertad.


----------



## TacitBlue (21 Jun 2019)

fredesvindo dijo:


> *Indalecio Prieto* diputado del *PSOE*, ministro de *Defensa* y de Hacienda en la *2ª República* manifestaba: _"¡Y al enemigo le digo: encontrarás cadáveres pero no hallarás prisioneros!"_._ "¿Por qué nos molestamos en tener unaComisaria de Justicia? ¡llamémosla Comisaría para el Exterminio Social y que actúe de esa manera! ". *Lenin* contestó: "¡Bien dicho, así es exactamente como debería llamarse, pero no lo podemos decir!".
> 
> *La historia no la cambia nadie, ni pueden cambiarla segun conveniencia, que es lo que quieren algunos.*_



En qué año le dijo Indalecio Prieto eso a Lenin? Es importante porque es posible, o no


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Como recuerda el autor entre 1975 y 1982 hubo en España 504 víctimas mortales por la violencia política lo que unido a 2.663 heridos hospitalizados



vaya, mas que durante la republica...


----------



## klopec (21 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Historia de ellos*



No se que quieres trayendo una novela a no ser que reconozcas de entrada que lo que dices es mentira.

Sobre el asunto Ruano dos cosas : 

- El poner en duda la versión judicial de que se tiró por la ventana es poner en duda que exista *HOY* ésto en los juzgados de género de Madrid.







- Y la segunda que refuerza la primera. *Ruano era íntimo amigo de PÉREZ RUBALCABA* en su época universitaria. Fíjate si éste ha tenido tiempo de enredar y crear la historia que le pareciera, máximo si ha estado la mayor parte de su carrera política relacionado con las Fuerzas de Seguridad.

El resto de la novela ya pertenece a otras épocas más cercanas. Y eso es historia de otro hilo ...


----------



## Lefri (21 Jun 2019)

Excelente hilo de historia.

Del cual se extrae muchas conclusiones.

Quizás y la más importante, para mí es la justificación más que nunca de la ley de amnistía de 1977.

Gracias a ella los españoles podemos perdonar, que no olvidar, los tremendos hechos ocurridos en el pasado.

Leyendo al historiador Cesar Vidal, se pone de manifiesto que los socialistas deberían estar avergonzados de su reciente historia, pues fueron los socialistas y toda la izquierda Repúblicana junto con los separatistas, los desencadenantes de la situación prebélica a la guerra civil española. Nadie puede negar su responsabilidad. Su odio y sectarismo llevó a la inseguridad jurídica, hambre, miseria, terror, quema de conventos y los viles asesinatos que se produjeron antes de la guerra civil.

Hasta aquí, solo es historia. Historia que no debemos olvidar jamas. Porque la nación que olvida su historia, está condenada a repetirla.

De ahí que resulte necesario más que nunca mantener la ley de amnistía publicada en 1977. Hay que perdonar.

Lo que resulta incomprensible, es que sean los socialistas actuales quienes se afanen en cambiar la historia con la ley de la memoria histórica. 

Y que sea la misma izquierda quien ande levantando heridas con el pasado, cuando deberían avergonzarse de los actos realizados por sus antepasados ideológicos.

Todos sabemos que en ambos bandos se cometieron atrocidades. Nadie lo niega.

¿Cuando enterrará la izquierda su odio?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Jun 2019)

*El "dinero rojo" incautado a los republicanos: "Reclamaré hasta que me muera lo que Franco robó a mi familia"*

*El bando golpista exigió la entrega de todo el dinero republicano a partir de 1936 y dio a cambio unos recibos que en algunos casos conservan las familias
Reclaman que el Estado les devuelva, con intereses, las cantidades entregadas, de momento sin éxito
El despacho de Baltasar Garzón ha llevado al Tribunal de Derechos Humanos de Estrasburgo el caso con la esperanza de que se compense a estos descendientes 

El 13 de julio de 1939, tres meses después de terminar la Guerra Civil, Emiliano Rodríguez, vecino de Cabezamesada (Toledo), fue a casa de su hermano. "Trae todo el dinero que tengas", le pidió. Lo colocó junto al suyo propio y al de su padre y se fue al ayuntamiento del pueblo. Allí entregó los tres fajos de billetes a las autoridades franquistas, que le devolvieron sendos recibos a cambio. Guardó el suyo y el de su padre, por valor de 9.000 y 9.500 pesetas, respectivamente. Cuando le dio a su hermano el que le correspondía, éste lo quemó.*

El que relata este episodio, ochenta años después, es uno de los hijos de Emiliano, Roberto Rodríguez, que conserva esos pagarés. Apela al Estado español a que le devuelva las 18.500 pesetas, con intereses acumulados, como se hizo en Alemania con algunos bienes incautados a los judíos o en España con las posesiones de partidos políticos y sindicatos al llegar la democracia. "No pararé de reclamar que me devuelvan el dinero que Franco le robó a mi padre y a mi abuelo hasta que me muera", advierte en una entrevista con eldiario.es en la pensión que regenta en la calle Mayor de Madrid. Y confía en que si él no llega a verlo, sea su hija, jueza, la que tome el relevo en la demanda. 

Roberto es uno de los alrededor de mil descendientes que guardan los recibís del dinero republicano con el encabezamiento "fondo papel moneda puesto a circulación por el enemigo", y que esperan aún un resarcimiento del Estado.





Recibo de las 9.000 pesetas entregadas por Emiliano RodríguezCRISTINA POZO GARCÍA
El bando franquista exigió que todo aquel que tuviera dinero republicano lo depositara en instituciones como los ayuntamientos, comandancias militares o entidades bancarias. La cantidad entregada pudo ascender a 35 millones de pesetas. El Banco de España, en cuyo archivo histórico se conserva un libro de registro de estas operaciones, dice no tener un cálculo sobre la equivalencia actual de esta cantidad, que algunas asociaciones elevan a 3.000 millones de euros actuales. No obstante, la moneda republicana durante la guerra estuvo afectada por una gran inflación que complica estos cálculos. 

"La gente que tenía ese papel tenía más miedo que otra cosa. Hasta que no han muerto las personas que aparecen en los recibos no hemos podido reclamarlo", explica Laureana Cervera, presidenta de la Asociación de Perjudicados por la Incautación del Gobierno Franquista, donde se agrupan unas 700 familias afectadas. Por ejemplo, el tío de Roberto Rodríguez directamente destruyó el recibo, algo que se repitió en multitud de casos de personas deseosas de romper cualquier vínculo con la antigua legalidad por miedo a la represión.

Según Laureana Cervera la situación fue tan común y generalizada que los recibos se pueden comprar en algunos mercadillos. "Creemos que para poder recuperar el dinero se debe demostrar la relación de parentesco con el expoliado", opina al respecto. 

La entrega del "dinero rojo" fue una de las instrucciones del aparato de incautación que puso en marcha el régimen de Franco en plena guerra para ir acabando con la economía de la zona republicana. 

"Cuando tienen que optar entre las lógicas económicas y las represivas, al contrario de lo que se pudiera pensar, a menudo optan por las lógicas represivas", relata el decano de la Facultad de Formación de Profesorado y Educación y profesor de Historia Contemporánea de la Universidad Autónoma de Madrid, Manuel Álvaro Dueñas. 

Según explica en una conversación con eldiario.es, el decreto de 1936 que dispone la incautación de los bienes de las organizaciones y personas desafectas al franquismo provocó un verdadero caos económico, hasta el punto de que la patronal bancaria y los propios organismos centrales de incautación advirtieron a las autoridades golpistas del perjuicio económico nacional que estaban generando.

Por ejemplo, se intervienen los saldos bancarios en las sucursales de la zona franquista que pertenecían a empresas y particulares en la zona republicana y se aplicó la presunción de culpabilidad. No podía haber movimientos en esas cuentas hasta que todos los titulares demostraran ser afectos al régimen a través de certificados y con testimonios exculpatorios de personas "limpias" que ya hubieran mostrado su adhesión a los golpistas.

En el caso de las empresas, este proceso debían llevarlo a cabo todos los miembros de sus consejos de administración. Llegaron a bloquear cuentas de Siemens, que por otra parte estaba proporcionando armamento al propio bando sublevado, y tuvo que mediar el gobierno alemán de Adolf Hitler para resolverlo.





Los padres de Roberto Rodríguez, que reclama al Estado que le devuelva el dinero que les incautó el franquismo
"Todo el proceso de incautación tuvo un efecto práctico inmediato pero también punitivo: amedrentar, controlar, tocando algo tan básico como las economías familiares. Están tan obsesionados con que no se les escape un desafecto, que generan en ocasiones un verdadero caos económico", incide Manuel Álvaro Dueñas.

En este proceso que se produce tras partirse en dos lo que hasta entonces era un espacio económico único, el bando franquista quiere acabar con el dinero republicano. En un primer momento, utilizan el método del estampillado, es decir, colocan unos sellos en los billetes emitidos por el gobierno legítimo para otorgarles vigencia, tal y como refiere en su obra José Ángel Sánchez Asiaín, citado por Álvaro como referente en la materia. Después, los franquistas directamente reclaman su entrega, a cambio de unos recibos. Son los descendientes de quienes conservaron estos comprobantes los que ahora reclaman su devolución.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Jun 2019)

*Demanda ante el Tribunal de Estrasburgo*
Una parte de ellos, unos 130, han interpuesto varias demandas ante el Tribunal Europeo de Derechos Humanos de Estrasburgo, representados por el despacho de abogados de Baltasar Garzón, ILOCAD. 

"Es difícil que estimen una pretensión de esta naturaleza", admiten fuentes del despacho. No obstante, han presentado cuatro recursos ante la Corte Europea de Derechos Humanos y tienen otros dos pendientes de registrar una vez que el Tribunal Constitucional español inadmita, previsiblemente, los recursos de amparo que anteriormente llevaron ante esta instancia.

Son los últimos pasos que se están dando en un largo proceso en el que ni el Consejo de Ministros, ni el Congreso, ni los distintos tribunales a los que se ha apelado en España han aceptado las demandas de este colectivo. No niegan la existencia de un daño, pero alegan que solo tenían derecho a reclamar entre el 27 de diciembre de 1978, cuando se aprueba la Constitución, y el mismo día de 1979. Las responsabilidades patrimoniales al Estado se pueden reclamar en el plazo de un año, y se considera que el periodo se inicia al entrar en Democracia, ya que durante la dictadura se entiende la imposibilidad de reclamar. Para el despacho ILOCAD, esta resolución es "arbitraria" y colisiona con el artículo 6 del Convenio de Derechos Humanos. 

*La Ley de Memoria Histórica como freno a sus demandas*
La Ley de 2007 por la que se reconocen y amplían derechos y se establecen medidas en favor de quienes padecieron persecución o violencia durante la guerra civil y la dictadura, llamada comúnmente "ley de memoria histórica", paradójicamente cierra la posibilidad de que los particulares recuperen los bienes expoliados, según señala el magistrado José Antonio Martín Pallín y recuerda Manuel Álvaro en el artículo _La justicia de Franco. Naturaleza y legitimación de la represión franquista_, publicado con motivo del I Congreso de Víctimas del Franquismo, que se celebró en 2012.

Esto es así porque la ley exime de responsabilidad patrimonial al Estado y a cualquier administración pública. "Es decir, se puede obtener un resarcimiento moral, pero no reclamar la restitución de los bienes incautados o una compensación económica por su expolio", afirman.

Antes de la aprobación de la ley sí hubo casos conocidos de reclamación de bienes incautados con fortuna, como los de la familia del naviero vasco Ramón de la Sota, cuyos bisnietos recuperaron en 1982 un palacete. Es decir, después del plazo de un año que supuestamente habrían tenido para reclamarlo según las alegaciones dadas por distintos tribunales a los reclamantes del "dinero rojo".

El edificio, que había sido incautado en 1940, fue sede del Gobierno Militar de Vizcaya durante el franquismo y ahora lo es del Athletic de Bilbao. 





Palacio de Ibaigane/Google Maps
"Consideramos que la sociedad civil es víctima de un agravio comparativo muy grave con sindicatos y partidos políticos", dice Laureana Cervera. "Si hubiera una justicia honesta, ese dinero ya lo tendría yo, porque aquí se hizo una guerra para robar. Y muchos son millonarios ahora gracias a ese dinero. Hay quien dice que el dinero republicano fue más importante para ganar la guerra que los aviones alemanes", lamenta Roberto Rodríguez, hijo, sobrino y nieto de miembros del bando perdedor. Asegura que ve una ventana de esperanza para su causa en caso de que el PSOE gobierne con apoyo de Unidas Podemos. "Yo no soy de ningún partido –concluye– Pero me doy cuenta de que ellos quieren poner las cosas en su sitio".


----------



## klopec (21 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *El "dinero rojo" incautado a los republicanos: "Reclamaré hasta que me muera lo que Franco robó a mi familia"*



_*NO HAY QUE DEVOLVER NI UN CÉNTIMO PUES LOS ROJOS YA ROBARON Y EXPOLIARON UNA VEZ TODA LA RIQUEZA DEL PAÍS, DEJÁNDOLO LITERALMENTE EN LA RUINA MÁS ABSOLUTA.*_

*PRIMERO : *El dinero republicano *estaba respaldado por las reservas de oro del banco de España* entonces las cuartas del mundo con unas 707 toneladas. Ese oro y demás metales preciosos fueron gestionados por el entonces Ministro de Hacienda republicano, *Juan Negrín* en base a un decreto "_secreto_", quien lo empleó en parte en la compra de material de guerra a Rusia y otra parte desapareció en comisiones y despilfarros varios. *POR TANTO, EL VALOR DE LA PESETA REPUBLICANA ERA CERO COMO CERO ERA EL ORO QUE LA RESPALDABA. RECLAMACIONES A FERRAZ*.

*SEGUNDO : *En cuanto a las incautaciones llevadas a cabo por el bando nacional durante y después de la guerra se realizan de igual forma que la República establece en el *Decreto de creación de la Caja General de Reparaciones a través de incautaciones* a "_desafectos_" tanto personas físicas como jurídicas, llevando a cabo el mayor expolio, saqueo, robo y atraco a una nación que se recuerda en la historia resumido en el nombre de un barco : "*el yate VITA*".

Para demostrarlo, aquí está el Decreto de creación de la Caja General de Reparaciones en *25 de septiembre de 1.936*, APENAS INICIADA LA GUERRA. EL MISMO RAZONAMIENTO QUE EMPLEÓ LA REPÚBLICA ES EL QUE EMPLEARON LOS NACIONALES Y QUE LOS ROJOS ESCONDEN, MAYOR RAZÓN AÚN CUANDO LOS REPUBLICANOS EMPLEARON LAS INCAUTACIONES PARA LLENAR BARCOS DE LO ROBADO PARA SU USO PARTICULAR EN UN EXILIO DORADO.



*Gaceta de Madrid 25 de septiembre de 1.936 nº 269*

_*Nada más legítimo dentro de los principios genérales del Derecho de todos los tiempos y países, *ni más conforme con las reglas especiales de nuestra legislación penal*,* que hacer descansar sobre la responsabilidad civil de los incursos en responsabilidad los daños materiales de sus actos.

No es verosímil que basten para enjugar el cuantioso quebranto material que iba de soportar nuestro país los bienes de los criminalmente responsables del movimiento sedicioso que ha atacado la legalidad constituida de nuestro pueblo. Pero, sin embargo, es bien justo que ellos seanlos primeros en soportar el quebranto.

Para que el Estado pueda formalizar en su día la cuenta puntual de los presados daños, para encauzar al propio tiempo los quebrantos que en la población cause la guerra civil desencadenada criminalmente sobre nuestro pueblo, sobre normas de austeridad indispensables para que en ningún momento la economía nacional se vea privada de los elementos que necesita ahora para sostener la guerra y que necesitará después para la amplia reconstrucción de la economía que se abra al porvenir con los más amplios horizontes, y por otra parte, para proveer de un organismo más sensible que la compleja máquina de la Administración de la Hacienda pública a las infinitas necesidades que la guerra ocasiona en cada localidad, y que no se podrían solventar con la premura que las circunstancias exigen, *se crea una Caja general de Reparaciones de Daños y Perjuicios de la guerra, con cargo a las responsabilidades civiles de los partícipes en el movimiento sedicioso*

En virtud de las consideraciones expuestas, el Ministro que suscribe, de acuerdo con el Consejo de Ministros, ha tenido a bien disponer lo siguiente:

*Artículo 1.° *Se crea una Caja general de Reparaciones de Daños derivados de la guerra civil, con cargo a la responsabilidad civil de los que han tenido participación directa o indirecta con el movimiento rebelde» ... 

*Artículo 3.10 *Responderán de las obligaciones de la Caja los bienes de las personas incursas en responsabilidad civil a consecuencia de su participación directa o indirecta en el movimiento sedicioso.

*Artículo 4. *Se constituirá en el Tribunal popular especial que funcione en Madrid para conocer de los delitos de rebelión y sus conexos una Sección especial, de igual constitución a la del Tribunal mismo, encargada de determinar las responsabilidades civiles, haciendo las declaraciones sobre incautaciones definitivas y embargos preventivos o incautaciones provisionales que correspondan.

*MANUEL AZAÑA
El Ministro de Hacienda,*_
*Juan Negrín López .*


----------



## Lefri (21 Jun 2019)

¿Y qué pasa con las reservas de oro, plata y billetes, por valor de 5.240 millones de pesetas de la época –*unos 15.000 millones de euros actualmente, 20.000 millones si se considera su valor numismático-,* más el material y dinero incautado a los particulares cuyo importe se desconoce, que fueron sacados del Banco de ESPAÑA en la madrugada del 13 al 14 de septiembre de 1936 por *unidades de carabineros, milicianos socialistas y anarquistas por orden de Juan Negrín y Manuel Azaña * y se fueron para Moscú?

Ese dinero es de todos los Españoles.

¿Porqué no se reclama ante el tribunal europeo?

¿De eso no sabe nada Garzón?


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Jun 2019)

y que oro respaldaba a la peseta nazional?


----------



## klopec (21 Jun 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> y que oro respaldaba a la peseta nazional?



La economía nacional se basaba de manera resumida en :

*PRIMERO : *- Impuestos y moratorias de pagos.

*SEGUNDO :.-* Anticipos del Banco de España.

*TERCERO :* Ayuda exterior ( Italia, Alemania, EEUU, etc ).

*CUARTO :* Medidas de emergencia entre las que se pueden destacar ...

a. Bloqueo de cuentas:

b. Incautaciones:

*QUINTO : *Suscripción Nacional

*SEXTO : *Control sobre los sueldos de los funcionarios.

*SÉPTIMO : *Ayuda privada.

*OCTAVO :* Exportaciones ( wolframio, materias primas )

En resumen, los nacionales hicieron la guerra a crédito; la República al contado ...


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Jun 2019)

o sea, nada más que deuda y ayuda nazi.


----------



## klopec (21 Jun 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> o sea, nada más que deuda y ayuda nazi.



Así es. Los rojos se habían llevado o despilfarrado toda la riqueza nacional. Sin embargo ocurrieron tres cosas :

1 Alemania perdió la guerra y las deudas se esfumaron.

2 Italia perdió la guerra y la inflación y el cambio monetario hicieron muy fácil el pago, ridículo.

3 Se aprovechó la Guerra Mundial para vender a unos y a otros materias primas entonces estratégicas ( wolframio .p.ejemplo ). 

Y entonces ...
_
"Una vez finalizada la guerra España se encuentra con su reserva de oro a cero y destruida en gran medida pero, al no intervenir en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, aprovecha la ocasión para sacarle partido a ésta circunstancia. En 1.945, al terminar la gran guerra, *España contaba nuevamente con oro en el Banco de España, y no poco, tenía 67,4 toneladas. Encontró un pingüe negocio en la venta de wolframio a los países en guerra.* Mineral imprescindible en la industria armamentística. Alemania, apenas pagaba en oro, lo hacía con alimentos y productos de primera necesidad, pero Estados Unidos, si. Estalló una pequeña guerra de precios a favor de España. Estados Unidos compraba cuanto wolframio hubiese y pagaba a cualquier precio el wolframio Español para evitar que cayese en manos de Alemania y España producía cada vez más para abastecer a todos. Harto Estados Unidos de pagar el mineral a un precio desorbitado y no conseguir desabastecer a Alemania, no le queda más remedio que amenazar a Franco con no venderle petróleo. También ayudó a reponer el tesoro el hecho de que, debido al aislamiento internacional que sufría España, no tenía a muchos a quien comprar."_

Y ahora, *¿ CUÁL ES EL VALOR DE LA PESETA REPUBLICANA ? CERO. O EL QUE QUIERAN DARLE LOS QUE SE LLEVARON EL VITA, EL PSOE ... *


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Jun 2019)

luego entonces se podría haber mantenido el valor de la peseta leal y no castigar a la población que quedó en la zona leal.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Jun 2019)

*Mujeres y "fieras humanas": así mató el franquismo a las 16 rosas de Zufre*


*El Gobierno andaluz de PP y Ciudadanos libera las primeras partidas para abrir fosas
Un grupo de mujeres de Zufre (Huelva) fueron ejecutadas en la vecina Higuera de la Sierra, donde siguen yaciendo en una fosa común en el cementerio
La exhumación está en un paquete con otros trabajos en Berrocal y Cortegana (Huelva), Alcalá del Río, Almadén de la Plata, Benacazón y Salteras (Sevilla)

16 mujeres. De una tacada. Teodora, un tiro en la sien. Modesta, asesinada. Mariana, un par de balazos. Elena, ejecución. Amadora… 16 mujeres asesinadas por ser "fieras humanas". El 4 de noviembre de 1937 el franquismo acabó con sus vidas en Zufre (Huelva). La Junta de Andalucía ha dado vía libre a la búsqueda de la fosa común en la que están enterradas.*

Un fascista jala el percutor del arma. Clac. Apunta. Pam. Una mujer menos. Pam. Otra. Así tronó la madrugada en la vecina localidad de Higuera de la Sierra para las 16 rosas de Zufre. Antes habían sido secuestradas, encarceladas, paseadas por el pueblo y humilladas. Unas torturadas. Otras, también, violadas. Algunos de sus hijos las vieron subidas en un camión camino de la muerte. La trágica instantánea rota en mil pedazos por alaridos como última imagen de sus madres.


En las tapias del cementerio de Higuera sobreviven cicatrices que recuerdan el crimen colectivo. 16 mujeres asesinadas por los golpistas. Sin juicio ni sentencia. En un pueblo donde nunca hubo guerra. Ahí sigue, todavía, la tumba ilegal.

*Primeras partidas liberadas*
La intervención arqueológica estaba aprobada desde la pasada legislatura, por la extinta Dirección General de Memoria Democrática. Los trabajos en la sierra onubense forman parte de un paquete que incluye otros procesos como Berrocal y Cortegana (Huelva), Alcalá del Río, Almadén de la Plata, Benacazón y Salteras (Sevilla).

La Consejería de Cultura –que tiene las competencias en Memoria Histórica– ya ha firmado el inicio de los trabajos con el equipo científico encabezado por los arqueólogos *Elena Vera* y *Jesús Román* y el antropólogo *Juan Manuel Guijo*. El Gobierno andaluz de PP y Ciudadanos libera las primeras partidas comprometidas para abrir fosas y cunetas, como incide el posterior acuerdo presupuestario elaborado con la extrema derecha de Vox.

*Zufre, ejemplo de la "masacre" franquista*
La "brutalidad represiva" desatada por el fascismo español tras el fallido golpe de Estado "revistió un auténtico carácter de masacre". Así lo narran los historiadores *Francisco Espinosa Maestre* y *José María García Márquez* en 'La desinfección del solar patrio', capítulo incluido en el libro _La gran represión_ (Flor del Viento, 2009). Zufre, con poco más de 2.100 habitantes en la época, "ofrece un buen ejemplo".

El verano del 37 vive "detenciones masivas" en el pueblo. Como en la sierra y la cuenca minera. Casi no quedan jóvenes "entre los asesinados, encarcelados, huidos y movilizados por el ejército o las milicias de Falange y el Requeté". El resto, se marchó.





Varias cruces señalando la fosa común de Nerva, en la cuenca minera de Huelva. | JUAN MIGUEL BAQUERO
"No parecía posible que pudieran quedar aún 'rojos' que detener y 'delitos' que castigar", narran los investigadores. Pero esto no casa con el dictamen del comandante militar de Zufre, el cabo de la Guardia Civil *Eduardo Novoa*, y los derechistas del pueblo. "Había llegado el momento de ajustar todas las cuentas pasadas".

*Gente de "orden" como delatores*
Quince mujeres fueron detenidas por participar en el "martirio" a *Rosario Expósito*. Querían darle "un susto" por votar a las derechas en las elecciones de febrero del 36 y "haberle quitado el pan a los pobres". Un grupo, "algunas afiliadas al grupo femenino socialista", se abalanzó sobre ella. La dejaron desnuda.

"Según algunas declaraciones, le quitaron algunos comestibles que llevaba", confirman los historiadores. Todo, por derechista. Las mujeres fueron calificadas como "fieras humanas" en el informe de las autoridades franquistas. No había pruebas de los supuestos "delitos". Tampoco eso causaba problema alguno a los golpistas. Como declarantes participaron personas de "orden".

Seis detenidas fueron separadas: *Dominica Rodríguez* (42 años), *Felipa Rufo* (39), *Antonia Blanca* (51), *Josefa Labrador* (40), *Faustina Ventura* (62) y *Carlota Garzón* (47). Era septiembre del 37. Apenas unos días después, caen diez mujeres más: *Remedios Gil* (56 años), *Mariana Sánchez* (51), *Amadora Sánchez* (52), *Encarnación Méndez* (56), *Elena Ramos* (55), *Bernabela Rodríguez* (40), *Alejandra Garzón* (62), *Teodora Garzón* (45), *Amadora Domínguez*, conocida como La Pasionaria (48), y la más joven, *Modesta Huerta* (29).

Todas fueron fusiladas. Las 16 rosas de Zufre cortadas a tiros que helaron el frío noviembre del 37. No hubo juicio. Ni sentencia. El procedimiento, en manos de el mando judicial golpista en marzo de 1938, "verificó la ejecución". La justicia franquista había apelado, otra vez, a la pedagogía del terror.

"Considerando que la muerte extingue la acción del mal y que por lo tanto es procedente el sobreseimiento definitivo" de la causa, rezaba el auto validado por el auditor de guerra *Francisco Bohórquez*, enterrado junto al criminal de guerra Queipo de Llanoen la Basílica de la Macarena en Sevilla, como informan los historiadores Espinosa Maestre y García Márquez en la documentación aportada a eldiario.es Andalucía.





Utensilios para trabajos arqueológicos, El Madroño (Sevilla). |JUAN MIGUEL BAQUERO
*Tierra para las rosas andaluzas*
Pertenecer a un sindicato o ser madre, hermana o mujer de un republicano. Eso era todo 'delito'. En la fosa común de Higuera de la Sierra también yacen hombres ejecutados por el franquismo. Quizás hasta un total de 29 víctimas, como señala el Mapa de Fosas de Andalucía y probará la tarea científica.

La exhumación fue solicitada por el grupo de trabajo Recuperando la Memoria de la Historia Social de Andalucía (RMHSA) del sindicato CGT. La petición entró en el Registro de la Junta de Andalucía el 12 de marzo de 2018.






En el escrito, el colectivo hace "una primera reflexión sobre la existencia de fosas comunes (enterramientos ilegales) específicas de mujeres asesinadas por los militares golpistas del 1936". Andalucía occidental es "uno de los pocos territorios del estado español" con fosas de este calibre: "sola y exclusivamente de mujeres; madres, hijas, hermanas, compañeras de".

El franquismo no puede achacar estas ejecuciones selectivas a la "tensión" tras el fracaso golpista y el inicio de la guerra civil, continúa el texto, al que ha tenido acceso este periódico. Porque "la mayoría de estos asesinatos" ocurren en 1937 "y con la 'guerra' más cercana a cientos de kilómetros" de los sucesos.

El grupo memorialista cita casos similares. Como la fosa de mujeres en Grazalema(Cádiz), catalogada como Lugar de Memoria de Andalucía. O las 17 rosas de Guillena que nunca dieron a los golpistas el paradero de sus hijos, padres, compañeros o hermanos huidos.

Y la fosa de Puebla de Guzmán (Huelva), localizada por el testimonio del hijo de una de las 15 mujeres asesinadas, Pedro El Sastre. O la búsqueda de las niñas violadas y tiroteadasen el Aguaucho. Y las de Zufre. Todas mujeres. Todas víctimas de la más bestial violencia de género. Del uso del cuerpo femenino como campo de batalla. Todas secuestradas, humilladas, torturadas… muertas a balazos como "fieras humanas".


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (21 Jun 2019)

derecha mala, izquierda buena, repite conmigo.


----------



## fredesvindo (22 Jun 2019)

*Hoy, algunas de estas piezas, testigos del expolio socialista republicano, pueden verse en el Museo Subacuático de Playa del Carmen (México). Son el recuerdo del asalto en nombre de la República que protagonizaron unos valientes a quienes la Ley de la Memoria Histórica no quiere recordar.*
*

Tesoro cargado en el Vita. Bultos:


1 al 10. Objetos entregados por la Caja de Reparaciones.


11. Depósitos Banco de España de gran valor.


12. Monte de Piedad de Madrid. Gran valor.


13. Monte de Piedad y Depósito Banco de España.


14. Monte de Piedad y Depósito Banco de España, de gran valor.


15. Depósitos Banco de España.


16. Depósitos y una custodia de gran valor.


17. Depósitos Banco de España.


18. Depósitos Banco de España y una custodia Caja de Reparaciones.


19. Depósitos Banco de España y especial de Caja de Reparaciones.


20. Depósitos Banco de España y una custodia de Caja de Reparaciones.


21. Depósitos Banco de España y dos custodias Caja de Reparaciones.


22. Depósitos Banco de España y una custodia Caja de Reparaciones.


23. Depósitos Banco de España.


24. Depósitos Banco de España y una custodia de la Caja de Reparaciones.


25. Objetos religiosos Caja de Reparaciones de excepcional interés.


26. Depósitos Alicante.


27. Depósitos Banco de España.


28. Depósitos Banco de España y objetos religiosos Caja de Reparaciones.


29. Depósitos Banco de España y dos custodias Caja de Reparaciones.


30. Depósitos Banco de España y Castellón.


31. Depósitos Banco de España.


32. Depósitos Banco de España y entregas al Ministerio de Hacienda, de gran valor.


33. Depósitos Banco de España y entregas al Ministerio de Hacienda.


34. Depósitos Banco de España.


35. Depósitos Banco de España y entregas Ministerio de Hacienda.


36. Depósito.


37. Objetos varios.

*
_*38. Cajón entrega Generalitat de Cata**luña oro amonedado.*_





* El oro de Moscú y México que los socialistas no quieren recordar *





De Izquierda a derecha Negrin, Azaña, Indalecio Prieto (con boina) el General Miaja y Valentín González, el campesino.

Ángel A. Vico
27.05.2017 10:00 h. 








 
Parece haber llegado la hora de que las momias se levanten de sus tumbas. Lo exige la izquierda y aun así, *Franco* no puede ser el único en resucitar del valle de los muertos. El socialismo de *Zapatero* que se encargó de imponer la *Ley de la Memoria Histórica* a los 68 años de acaba de la Guerra Civil española no tuvo en cuenta que recuperar implica también recordar algunas de las más significativas hazañas que el socialismo cometió durante y después de la Guerra Civil española. Hechos que por su inconveniencia política han permanecido ocultos durante los últimos cuarenta años de democracia.
El 13 de Septiembre de 1936 Madrid se despertaba con las noticias del intenso bombardeo republicano al Alcázar de Toledo en donde resistía el *general Moscardó*. Oviedo estaba siendo bombardeada y la artillería cañoneaba Teruel. España llevaba escasos dos meses de "levantamiento militar" mientras el gobierno de la República infravaloraba públicamente el avance de los "nacionales" exigiendo a los ciudadanos resistir hasta la muerte el empuje de los facciosos. Presidia el gobierno, el socialista *Largo Caballero* quien nombró como ministro de Hacienda al socialista *Juan Negrín* y como ministro de Marina y Aire al socialista *Indalecio Prieto*, aquel cuyos guardaespaldas asesinaron el 13 de Julio de 1936 al diputado de la derecha* Calvo Sotelo* precipitando la Guerra Civil.

*Azaña* que presidía la República firmó aquella mañana un decreto reservado del que nunca tuvo conocimiento las Cortes por el cual se autorizaba al ministro de Hacienda Juan Negrín *a extraer de las bóvedas del Banco de España todo el oro, la plata y los billetes allí acumulados y transportarlo al "lugar que estime de más seguridad" *(1). ¿Cuál fue el verdadero motivo de aquel saqueo? ¿Salvaguardar las reservas de oro, pago a la generosa y desinteresada contribución rusa en la incipiente guerra española cuando aún no había entregado cargamento alguno de armas? ¿O quizás previsión ante la más que probable sospecha de que la República perdería la guerra y había que garantizarse el futuro? Aquel Decreto reservado que jamás conocieron las Cortes garantizaba el expolio.
En la madrugada del 14 de septiembre un grupo de carabineros socialistas y anarquistas acompañados de 50 metalúrgicos y cerrajeros accedió al Banco por la puerta de la calle de Alcalá. Durante días se cargaron en secreto siete mil ochocientas cajas de oro de 75 kg. de peso cada una conteniendo monedas de alto valor numismático y lingotes que fueron trasladadas por tren a Cartagena y custodiadas por la Brigada Motorizada del PSOE.
Del recuento inicial de 7.900 cajas de oro, el 25 de Octubre se embarcan en los buques Kine, Neve y Volgoles con destino al puerto ruso de Odessa 7.800 cajas que certifica *Méndez Aspe*, director General del Tesoro. Un error, o deliberadamente desaparecen 100 cajas con 7,000 kg. aproximados de oro de 24 Quilates. *Nunca se sabrá porque el cargamento no se inventarió. Había prisa por sacarlo de España.* Por aquel entonces las reservas de oro españolas eran la cuartas más grandes del mundo.
De aquel tesoro regalado a Stalin nunca hubo ni tan siquiera un recibo que justificase la entrega y Negrín durante su dorado exilio se negó a rendir cuentas.
Acompañaron al cargamento de 585.000 kilos cuatro funcionarios (claveros del Banco de España). *Arturo Candela*, *Abelardo Padín*, *José González* y *José María Velasco* que fueron retenidos por Stalin hasta octubre de 1938 y sólo entonces se les permitió salir para lugares dispersos del extranjero: Estocolmo, Buenos Aires, Washington y México. El embajador español en Moscú, *Marcelino Pascua*, fue trasladado a París y los funcionarios rusos que participaron en el saqueo del oro de España tuvieron aún peor suerte; la mayoría fueron fusilados. Es evidente que *había interés por ambas partes a la hora de silenciar un expolio injustificable*; considerado aún hoy como el mayor atraco perpetrado al Estado.
Más allá de aquellas 7.800 cajas de oro enviadas a Rusia, los saqueos e incautaciones de oro, plata, divisas de particulares, Montepíos é instituciones religiosas se institucionalizaron a partir del* decreto firmado el 6 de Octubre de 1936 por el presidente Azaña*. En él se decretaba que *el oro de particulares y corporaciones debía ser entregado al Estado* (2).
*A partir de entonces comenzaría el mayor de los expolios culturales que ha sufrido España en guerra alguna*. Palacios, Instituciones, Catedrales como la de Toledo vieron desaparecer para siempre algunos de sus tesoros más preciados. Custodias, mantos como el de las ochenta mil perlas de la Virgen del Sagrario de la catedral de Toledo, piezas de gran valor del Museo Arqueológico, cuadros de gran valor de colecciones particulares, *fueron incautados con el fin de proteger los bienes culturales ante el avance de los "nacionales" quedando al amparo de la Caja General de Reparaciones*.
La realidad terminó siendo bien distinta. *Los republicanos convencidos de la derrota que intuyeron a los dos meses de iniciar la guerra amasaron una descomunal fortuna fuera de España con la que garantizarían el futuro*. Y todo mientras la población sufría una cruenta e innecesaria Guerra Civil prolongada artificialmente por el bando republicano que provocó el mayor éxodo de nuestra historia.
En febrero de 1939 -faltaban dos meses para el fin de la guerra- el que había sido *el* *yate Giralda del rey Alfonso XIII, adquirido secretamente por Negrín en Reino Unido partía del puerto de El Havre (Francia) con destino al puerto de Veracruz ( México)*. Rebautizado como Vita fue cargado con un inmenso tesoro en oro, piedras preciosas, piezas religiosas; entre ellas uno de los clavos de Cristo, y cuadros de grandes pintores españoles e italianos que a su llegada a México fue hábilmente incautado por Indalecio Prieto -por entonces ya enemistado con el presidente Negrín-. *Un tesoro robado a particulares e instituciones que jamás fue devuelto a España*.
Prieto, en una audaz maniobra política , digna de un Golpe de Estado, se erige en el único representante oficial del gobierno republicano en el exilio y gracias a su amistad con el presidente mexicano *Lázaro Cárdenas*, logra hacerse con el cargamento del Vita. En la vivienda anexa que Prieto tiene en la Ciudad de México en la calle de Nuevo León, en el número 64 de la Avenida Michoacán, hoy un restaurante de moda en la Colonia Condesa, ocultaron el preciado cargamento e instalaron un taller en donde desmontaron las piezas con el ánimo de fundirlas.* Un primer lote da cuenta de 1.488 kilos de oro de 24K vendido al Banco de México*. Parte de la plata se vendió a los EE.UU. y los objetos artísticos, joyas y cuadros a particulares. La leyenda dice que parte de los cuadros robados formaron la colección de algún que otro expresidente mexicano. *Prieto jamás dio cuenta alguna sobre el destino final de aquel expolio hasta que en 1941 comenzaron a aparecer piezas de aquel tesoro en el fondo de la laguna del volcán del Nevado de Toluca* (Estado de México). Se trataba de relicarios, cajas de seguridad en la que aún hoy puede leerse, Montepío de Madrid, restos de cajas de relojes pertenecientes al tesoro del Vita cuyo valor no pareció interesar en su momento a quienes decidieron hundirlo en las frías aguas de la laguna.


----------



## Hermericus (22 Jun 2019)

Todos los fusilados por el franquismo me parecen pocos en comparación con el terror rojo que desencadenaron la mierda de socialistas y comunistas en España.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Jun 2019)

Martín recupera el sonajero que la guerra arrancó de las manos de su madre hace 83 años

*Martín recupera el sonajero que la guerra arrancó de las manos de su madre hace 83 años*
Después de 83 años, Martín ha recuperado su sonajero, *el mismo que su madre se llevó a la 'tumba'* cuando la asesinaron en 1936.

En agosto de 2011 un grupo de arqueólogos buscaba bajo un parque en Palencia restos de víctimas de la represión franquista. El lugar, antes cementerio, albergaba diferentes cuerpos entre los que estaba el de *Catalina Muñoz Arranz*.

Hace 83 años Catalina fue* condenada a muerte, fusilada y enterrada en cal viva*. Al ser arrestada llevaba en sus brazos su hijo menor de nueve meses y en el bolsillo de su delantal llevaba el sonajero del pequeño.

Hoy, Martín ha podido recuperar, por fin, ese *sonajero que la guerra le arrebató cuando era sólo un bebé*.

Catalina era una mujer de 37 años que vivía en el municipio palentino de Cevico de la Torre junto a Tomás, su marido, y sus cuatro hijos.* En 1936 fue fusilada por un vecino del pueblo* y hasta ahora no han podido recuperar su cuerpo.

*"Los restos hablan"*, ha dicho el presidente de la ARMH, José Luis Posadas, en el homenaje a Martín, a su hermana Lucía, los dos únicos hijos vivos de Catalina, y a sus nietos, en el mismo parque donde se encontraron sus restos y donde se los han entregado a sus hijos.

Los restos de Catalina se encontraban junto al sonajero de su hijo Martín y hablaron. Dijeron que Catalina era mujer y madre,* una madre y un sonajero que se han convertido en símbolo* de la barbarie de la guerra.

"*A Catalina le arrebataron un bebé de sus brazos* y nunca más se volvió a saber de ella", ha dicho Posadas.

*La historia de Martín es la de un bebé huérfano, una madre fusilada y un padre encarcelado*. Un bebé huérfano del que tuvo que hacerse cargo una niña de 11 años, su hermana Lucía, que ha llorado de emoción al recuperar los restos de su madre y con ellos una parte de la dignidad que segaron de lleno.

"Estamos aquí para* enterrar de una forma digna a nuestra abuela *y con ella enterramos el dolor que de todos estos años nos produjo no saber dónde estaba", ha dicho su nieta Lucía. "Ojalá que los que seguís buscando a vuestros familiares lleguéis a vivir un día como este", ha añadido.







Josefa y Lucia, nietas de Catalina Muñoz | EFE


"Mi abuela fue fusilada por uno de su pueblo, por venganza, por* defender su libertad y sus ideales*", ha destacado Josefa Díaz, otra de las nietas de Catalina que ha querido tener un recuerdo para "aquellos que murieron asesinados en tierras y cunetas y que a día de hoy, siguen ahí".

"*Catalina representa a todas las mujeres que dieron su vida por defender sus ideales*", ha apuntado Manuel Monge, el historiador que empezó a tirar del hilo en 2009 e impulsó en 2011 las exhumaciones en el parque de la Carcavilla donde se encontraron los restos de 108 represaliados.

Mercedes Herrero, de Pez Luna Teatro, ha dado vida a esta historia, con flores, un pico negro y un mandil como el que llevaba Catalina el día que fue asesinada, y trazando con tiza sobre el* monumento a la Memoria Histórica* todo el árbol genealógico de esta madre de cuatro hijos.







Árbol genealógico de la familia de Martín | EFE


Un árbol genealógico que Mercedes Herrero ha cerrado escribiendo la frase "*ninguna guerra puede matar a una madre*" mientras el anciano Martín hacía sonar su sonajero junto a otros muchos sonajeros de colores que en otras muchas manos se han sumado a este emotivo homenaje.

El cantautor turolense* Joaquín Carbonel *ha puesto fin a este homenaje interpretando la canción que ha compuesto en memoria de esta madre, 'la madre del sonajero'.



*Un sonajero que ha devuelto la memoria a Martín*, un juguete que 83 años después ha vuelto a las manos envejecidas de ese niño, hoy anciano, que ha soñado toda su vida con tener los restos de su madre antes de morir él.


----------



## klopec (23 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Martín recupera el sonajero que la guerra arrancó de las manos de su madre hace 83 años*



_
Catalina era una mujer de 37 años que vivía en el municipio palentino de Cevico de la Torre junto a Tomás, su marido, y sus cuatro hijos. En 1936 *fue fusilada por un vecino del pueblo* y hasta ahora no han podido recuperar su cuerpo._


Bien, aclara como puede fusilar *un sólo vecino* del pueblo y estudia la diferencia entre "_fusilamiento_" y "_homicidio_". ¿ Que asuntos tenía *UN SÓLO VECINO* del pueblo para matarla ?¿ Tenían relación con la ideología, con la guerra, con algún "_asunto_" de la vida cotidiana ?¿ Las víctimas de Puerto Hurraco son también"_fusilados por su ideología_" ?

No disfracemos crímenes ordinarios como "_represión_" ni como "_fusilamientos_" ni como "_represión_". No se aporta ningún dato concreto del que se pueda concluir fehacientemente que este asesinato se puede incardinar en el tipo de "_represión ideológica_".


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Jun 2019)

klopec dijo:


> _Catalina era una mujer de 37 años que vivía en el municipio palentino de Cevico de la Torre junto a Tomás, su marido, y sus cuatro hijos. En 1936 *fue fusilada por un vecino del pueblo* y hasta ahora no han podido recuperar su cuerpo._
> 
> 
> Bien, aclara como puede fusilar *un sólo vecino* del pueblo y estudia la diferencia entre "_fusilamiento_" y "_homicidio_". ¿ Que asuntos tenía *UN SÓLO VECINO* del pueblo para matarla ?¿ Tenían relación con la ideología, con la guerra, con algún "_asunto_" de la vida cotidiana ?¿ Las víctimas de Puerto Hurraco son también"_fusilados por su ideología_" ?
> ...



Dejalo tío, haces el ridículo, y es penoso tu posicionamiento junto a genocidas...


----------



## klopec (23 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Dejalo tío, haces el ridículo, y es penoso tu posicionamiento junto a genocidas...



*"En 1936 fue fusilada por un vecino del pueblo"*

Explícame el "_*fusilamiento por un vecino del pueblo"*_ y la relación con la "_memoria_" ... es algo que no tiene parangón en toda la guerra civil ...


----------



## klopec (23 Jun 2019)

> Y la fosa de Puebla de Guzmán (Huelva), localizada por el testimonio del hijo de una de las 15 mujeres asesinadas, Pedro El Sastre. O la búsqueda de las niñas violadas y tiroteadas el Aguaucho. Y las de Zufre. Todas mujeres. Todas víctimas de la más bestial violencia de género. Del uso del cuerpo femenino como campo de batalla. Todas secuestradas, humilladas, torturadas… muertas a balazos como "fieras humanas".



Te digo lo anterior porque a base de "_testimonios orales_" pretendeis construir primero una historia y luego buscar las pruebas que lo confirmen. Cuando llega el fiasco no sabeis donde meteros.

EL AGUAUCHO : 

_Las niñas del Aguaucho no están en el pozo donde los falangistas dijeron que las tiraron en 1936_
_
En el lugar que sus asesinos marcaron, amenazando a todo el pueblo de Fuentes de Andalucía, sólo hay tierra, piedras y restos de animales. 

Lo dijeron sus asesinos, pero era mentira. Las niñas del Aguaucho, las mujeres de entre 16 y 22 años de la localidad sevillana de Fuentes de Andalucía que fueron vejadas, violadas y ejecutadas por un grupo de falangistas en agosto de 1.936, no están en el pozo donde los fascistas contaron que las tiraron tras destrozarlas. Lo gritaron por el pueblo, mientras se vanagloriaban de haber catado "carne fresca", luciendo en sus armas la ropa interior de sus víctimas. Su relato quedó para siempre en aquellas calles y ahora, 81 años después, cuando por fin se ha podido acceder al lugar maldito, *no se ha encontrado ni rastro de las muchachas*.

Han localizado muchas piedras y mucha arena y tierra, pero por más que se ha repasado todo, nada tiene conexión con los cuerpos de las mujeres - cinco con seguridad, quizá nueve - asesinadas por participar en manifestaciones republicanas o quejarse de las condiciones abusivas de trabajo en el campo.

Es verdad que, desde el primer momento, las autoridades y los especialistas pedían prudencia, por los años pasados, *porque los relatos que había eran orales*, por los sentimientos que remueve una exhumación así, pero pese a todo el mazazo ha sido importante. Era mucha la esperanza entre los que sobrevivieron a aquellas muchachas y sus descendientes, mucho afán de justicia_

PUEBLA DE GUZMÁN ;

Los intentos de familiares y de asociaciones por encontrar la fosa de las 15 rosas de la Puebla de Guzmán* han sido infructuosos*, el cementerio se ha removido, han ocurrido vaciamientos y rellenados en ocasiones clandestinamente, hay superposiciones de sepulturas y fosas. Sin embargo las Rosas de Guzmán no han desaparecido, permanecen en el recuerdo de todos los Antifascistas y Republicanos Españoles.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Jun 2019)

klopec dijo:


> Te digo lo anterior porque a base de "_testimonios orales_" pretendeis construir primero una historia y luego buscar las pruebas que lo confirmen. Cuando llega el fiasco no sabeis donde meteros.
> 
> EL AGUAUCHO :
> 
> ...



Es decir que, esa escoria humana, los falangistas, mintieron en decir donde echaron a las pobres niñas, no negando su crimen, y eso a ti ya te vale! Eres, como ser humano, una mierda.


----------



## klopec (23 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Es decir que, esa escoria humana, los falangistas, mintieron en decir donde echaron a las pobres niñas, no negando su crimen, y eso a ti ya te vale! Eres, como ser humano, una mierda.



No vales para esto. Hay que dejar los sentimentalismos y el melodrama aparte. Diferenciar las leyendas de los hechos reales y aceptar que la nueva historia que pretenden imponer tiene menos base histórica que

Nadie vio nada porque nadie estuvo en la finca . El único dato válido que corroborara la veracidad de los testimonios y una historia de la que nadie fué testigo hubiera sido encontrar los cuerpos. De hecho el despliegue de medios que se llevó acabo fue enorme. Ellos apostaron todo a una carta y perdieron. Nadie les obligó. Por eso los mismos no pueden obligar a nadie a creer en su versión.

A pesar de que se ha demostrado que allí no hubo nada han puesto un monumento. En realidad podrían dedicarlo a todos los fiascos que se van amontonando. Como la "_desbandá_", Nerva, etc, etc.

Pero nada, sigue contando la historia por la mitad que te interesa. Luego te la completo con la verdad de lo que ocurrió.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Jun 2019)

klopec dijo:


> No vales para esto. Hay que dejar los sentimentalismos y el melodrama aparte. Diferenciar las leyendas de los hechos reales y aceptar que la nueva historia que pretenden imponer tiene menos base histórica que
> 
> Nadie vio nada porque nadie estuvo en la finca . El único dato válido que corroborara la veracidad de los testimonios y una historia de la que nadie fué testigo hubiera sido encontrar los cuerpos. De hecho el despliegue de medios que se llevó acabo fue enorme. Ellos apostaron todo a una carta y perdieron. Nadie les obligó. Por eso los mismos no pueden obligar a nadie a creer en su versión.
> 
> ...



Cierto, no valgo para tanto miserable y tanto asesinaron, saqueo y violaciones impunes en España... Tú vales mucho para eso.


----------



## klopec (23 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Cierto, no valgo para tanto miserable y tanto asesinaron, saqueo y violaciones impunes en España... Tú vales mucho para eso.



Aun hay más que no había caido ... te enlazo a ilustres foreros donde obviamente se cuestiona el "_sonajero_" ...

Martín recupera el sonajero que llevaba su madre cuando fue asesinada en la Guerra Civil hace 83 años

*¿ TODAVÍA CREES EN LA VERACIDAD DE LO DEL "SONAJERO" ??? *


----------



## fredesvindo (23 Jun 2019)

*Si el bastardo tiene tantas historietas de los muertos por los franquistas, porque no habla de los muertos por los rojos.*


*Los 30 generales muertos por los rojos en la guerra*
*La criminalización alcanzaba a todos los que la izquierda consideraba sus enemigos, desde monjas, acusadas de envenenar a los niños, a generales. *


Como ya vimos en el artículo anterior, la mayoría de los oficiales generales en el Ejército y la Armada españoles no se sublevó; sin embargo, la zona gubernamental fue donde más de ellos murieron asesinados o ejecutados. Su lealtad, por acción o por indiferencia, a la Constitución republicana y al Gobierno del Frente Popular, no les protegió, ya que para los socialistas, los comunistas y los anarquistas eran enemigos de clase. Una gran paradoja. No sólo José Calvo Sotelo y José María Gil Robles eran amenazados de muerte en las Cortes, sino que *la criminalización alcanzaba a todos los que la izquierda consideraba sus enemigos*, desde monjas, a las que acusaban de envenenar a los niños, a generales.
A lo largo del verano y en los meses siguientes, con el Gobierno del socialista Francisco Largo Caballero, apodado de manera optimista como el de la victoria, el Ejército que quedó en la zona gubernamental fue sustituido por uno de nuevo cuño. Se denominó Ejército Popular de la República y contó con símbolos tomados del Ejército Rojo de la URSS, como la estrella de cinco puntas y la instauración de comisarios políticos en las unidades, amén de estupideces como la sustitución del saludo reglamentario con la palma abierta por otro con el puño cerrado. En octubre de 1936, la _Gaceta de Madrid_ publicó un decreto firmado por Largo Caballero que instauraba el *Comisariado Político*, que tantos muertos iba a causar en sus propias filas, unas veces por incompetencia militar y otras por eliminación de _derrotistas_, _facciosos_, _trotskistas_ y _traidores_.


> Se crea un Comisariado General de Guerra, cuya principal misión consistirá en ejercer un *control de índole políticosocial* sobre los soldados, milicianos y demás fuerzas armadas al servicio de la República y lograr una coordinación entre los mandos militare y las masas combatientes encaminada al mejor aprovechamiento de la eficiencia de las citadas fuerzas.



De acuerdo con los datos de Ramón Salas Larrazábal en su artículo titulado _Los 40 generales víctimas de la guerra civil_ (revista _Historia y Vida_), murieron en la zona nacional ocho generales del Ejército y dos de la Armada, en total, 10; y en la zona republicana 19 generales del Ejército y 11 de la Armada, es decir, 30. De los 40 generales y almirantes fallecidos, tres cuartas partes lo fueron en la zona roja.
*Un muerto condenado a muerte*
El primer general muerto fue el general de brigada Jacinto Fernández Ampón, gobernador militar de Gerona, que proclamó el estado de guerra en esta ciudad. Fue detenido y trasladado a Barcelona, donde se le fusiló en el cementerio de Moncada por milicianos el 22 de julio de 1936. Al asesinato, el Gobierno de izquierdas unió el insulto, ya que después de su muerte *un tribunal lo condenó a muerte en rebeldía*.
Antes de cumplirse el primer mes de la sublevación cívico-militar fueron juzgados, condenados a muerte y ejecutados los generales que dirigieron las sublevaciones de Madrid, Barcelona y Málaga.
En Barcelona fracasó el golpe y fueron apresados los generales implicados. En el consejo de guerra se juzgó al general de división *Manuel Goded*, que era comandante militar de Baleares, pero el 19 de julio había volado a Barcelona para ponerse al frente de las tropas. Junto a él también fueron juzgados y condenados a la pena máxima los generales de brigada *Álvaro Fernández Burriel* y *Justo Legorburu*. Se les fusiló en el castillo de Montjuic el 12 de agosto. En octubre de 1940, fue fusilado en el mismo lugar por los vencedores el golpista Lluìs Companys.
En Madrid, el general *Joaquín Fanjul Goñi* encabezó la rebelión en el Cuartel de la Montaña y se salvó de la matanza cometida al rendirse, pero sólo para ser juzgado el 15 de agosto y ejecutado el 17 de agosto.
El general Francisco Patxot, gobernador de Málaga, sacó las escasas tropas que tenía a sus órdenes y tomó la ciudad con la colaboración de 600 guardias civiles. Pero Diego Martínez Barrios, presidente de las Cortes, habló con él por teléfono, le aseguró que el alzamiento había fracasado, añadió que el destructor _Sánchez Barcáiztegui_ se dirigía a la ciudad con órdenes de bombardearla y para evitar más muertes le intimó a la rendición, a la vez que le prometió respeto a su vida y a la de sus oficiales. Patxot mandó a las tropas regresar a sus cuarteles, donde las milicias de izquierdas irrumpieron y cometieron una matanza.
El 23 de agosto de 1936, el _ABC de Madrid_, controlado por el PSOE y la UGT, dio la noticia de la muerte como _La Vanguardia_ daba las muertes de los sindicalistas a los que se les aplicaba la ley de fugas:


> El general Patxot, ex-comandante militar de Málaga, ha fallecido a consecuencia de las heridas recibidas cuando era conducido a la prisión, acusado de haber participado en la sublevación fascista.



El general de brigada José Bosch Atienza, comandante de Menorca, proclamó el estado de guerra en la isla, la única de las Baleares que se mantuvo leal a Madrid. La reacción de los grupos de izquierda y de otras unidades militares y navales hizo que se rindiese. El general José Gacía Aldave, comandante militar de Alicante, en cuya prisión se encontraban encerrados José Antonio Primo de Rivera y otros falangistas, tuvo una postura dubitativa y, aunque no proclamó el estado de guerra, no se salvó de ser ejecutado.
*La decapitación de un general republicano y masón*
Ese mismo mes murió el general *Eduardo López Ochoa*, al que sus condiciones de masón y republicano no salvaron la vida. El Gobierno republicano le encargó la represión de la Revolución de Octubre de 1934 en Asturias, por lo que la izquierda le convirtió en uno de los objetivos de su campaña de odio de los meses siguientes.
El 18 de julio, López Ochoa estaba ingresado por enfermedad en el Hospital Militar de Carabanchel, y los milicianos azuzados por meses de odio fueron a por él; la primera vez, un piquete de Guardias de Asalto les impidió a éstos la entrada en el hospital; pero la segunda vez, el 17 de agosto, lo consiguieron. Los rojos asesinaron al coronel González Deleito, que trató de defender a López Ochoa. Su muerte fue espantosa. *Gonzalo Queipo de Llano* difundió por radio que le dispararon cuarenta tiros en su cama. La verdad es que lo degollaron con una navaja barbera y luego le decapitaron; por último, clavaron su cabeza en un palo y la llevaron en triunfo por la barriada. La _chusma encamionada_ de la República española actuaba como la chusma parisina de la Revolución francesa: paseando las cabezas de sus enemigos.
Otros generales muertos, *muchos de ellos en sacas*, fueron los tenientes generales Pío López Pozas y José Rodríguez Casademunt y los generales Villegas, Capaz, González de Lara, Emilio Araujo y Manuel Lon Laga.
El tercer teniente general que había en España, *Alberto Castro Girona*, estaba en Madrid en situación de disponible sin destino. Aunque tampoco se sublevó, el Gobierno de Largo Caballero lo encarceló. Salvó la vida y falleció en 1969.
En la base naval de Cartagena fueron detenidos los contraalmirantes Francisco Márquez Román, Camilo Molins y Ramón Navia Osorio Castropol. Márquez fue trasladado a Madrid donde murió asesinado; Molins fue absuelto, pero los vencedores le juzgaron y ejecutaron; y Navia Osorio murió en la última matanza de oficiales del Cuerpo General de la Armada, a finales de octubre de 1936.
En Madrid los republicanos mataron al vicealmirante *Francisco Javier de Salas González*, jefe del Estado Mayor de la Armada. La tripulación del crucero Miguel de Cervantes asesinó al vicealmirante *Miguel de Mier y del Río*.
En Mahón también se asesinó al contraalmirante *Luis Pascual del Pobil*. En Guadalajara murió el contraalmirante Ramón Fontella Maristany. Y en Madrid al contraalmirante Joaquín Cervera, segundo jefe militar del Cuarto Militar del presidente de la República.
Otros cuatro generales de la Armada asesinados todos en Madrid fueron: Manuel González de Aleda y Castilla, ingeniero, José Martínez Ayala, de Intendencia, Guillermo García Parreño, jurídico y Esteban Martínez Cabañas, jurídico.


----------



## klopec (23 Jun 2019)

fredesvindo dijo:


> *Si el bastardo tiene tantas historietas de los muertos por los franquistas, porque no habla de los muertos por los rojos.*



Ninguno de esta pandilla habla de eso cuando la inmensa mayoría de las veces es la explicación del encarcelamiento o ejecución de las "_supuestas_" víctimas. 

Por ejemplo, anteriormente cuando hace referencia a Higuera de la Sierra, no dice que los anarquistas asaltaron e incendiaron el Cuartel de la Guardia Civil matando a seis de los ocho que había en el puesto, aparte de otros seis civiles que fueron ejecutados.

Como el coronel retirado José Marcos Derch, al que al parecer los mineros le propusieron que les dirigiera en los combates que se aproximaban. Ante su negativa fue trasladado a Jabugo y de allí a un lugar cercano a Los Marines donde fue asesinado.

La columna era la del anarquista Antonio Molina Vázquez. Pero claro, si decimos que las "_presuntas víctimas_" eran "_civiles que luchaban por la democracia y tal_" es mas melodramático para vender libritos, conferencias y demás mamandurrias.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Jun 2019)

*EZEQUIEL MERCHÁN BURÓN, FUSILADO en Valladolid por los fascistas en 1937*




Ante la sublevación del 18 de julio de 1936, muchos vecinos siguiendo las órdenes del alcalde Gerardo Cabañas, del jefe de estación Ramón Romera y del telegrafista Leonardo Martín, se reunieron en el Ayuntamiento y en la Casa del Pueblo, permaneciendo toda la noche para una posible defensa, aunque desconociendo la verdadera magnitud del levantamiento. Patrullas armadas llegaron desde Valladolid y ayudados por los fascistas de *Laguna del Duero*, entraron en el pueblo disparando sus armas contra la población. Tras un tiroteo los reunidos se rindieron a la mañana siguiente. Entre los vecinos detenidos estaba el alcalde, varios concejales y el propio Ezequiel.
Fueron conducidos a *Valladolid* y encarcelados hasta la celebración del juicio. Ezequiel recibió visita de su mujer, que le llevó tabaco, ropa limpia, y una chaqueta para presentarse al juicio. Ezequiel le rogó que no asistiera al mismo para evitar el mal rato. El 30 de noviembre de 1936 se celebró el juicio, 75 personas fueron acusadas de rebelión armada. Se dictaron varias penas de muerte, de las que 13 fueron cumplidas; 39 personas fueron condenadas a treinta años de prisión, 11 a quince años, 8 mujeres a ocho años y 4 personas absueltas. Ezequiel no volvería a ser libre. La sentencia, que no admitía apelación ni recurso alguno lo condenó a muerte. En la madrugada del 27 de enero de 1937, a las 7’15 exactamente, Ezequiel fue fusilado junto con otros detenidos.
Habían transcurrido seis meses desde su arresto. Su cuerpo fue enterrado en el cementerio de Valladolid. Dejaba en casa tres huérfanos desamparados, que han vivido con el estigma de ser hijos de un condenado. El buen nombre y la honorabilidad de Ezequiel deben ser restituidos, al igual que los de todos los demás condenados por los franquistas. Los juicios han de ser declarados ilegales, anulados los procesos y ha de quedar clara la inocencia de las víctimas de unos sublevados contra la legitimidad republicana que son, a la postre, los verdaderos criminales.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Jun 2019)

*El franquismo ejerció una DURÍSIMA VIOLENCIA SEXUAL contra las mujeres REPUBLICANAS*




“Nuestros valientes legionarios y regulares han enseñado a los rojos cobardes lo que significa ser hombre. También las mujeres comunistas y anarquistas se lo merecen, ¿no han estado jugando al amor libre? Ahora sabrán lo que son hombres de verdad y no milicianos maricas. No se van a librar por mucho que forcejeen y pataleen”. _Gonzalo Queipo de Llano, militar golpista_. A medida que los franquistas avanzaban, las mujeres Republicanas fueron víctimas de considerable crueldad, *violadas*, torturadas y asesinadas sistemáticamente. Las que sobrevivieron a la cárcel padecieron de por vida graves secuelas físicas y mentales.
Miles fueron reiteradamente violadas, sufrieron acoso, *abusos sexuales*, humillación con rapas de cabeza, ingestas de ricino para provocar defecaciones en público, arrastradas y *obligadas* a recorrer *desnudas* o emplumadas las calles, en las cárceles sufrían *palizas, torturas, asesinato*. La mayoría de las Republicanas sufrieron graves problemas económicos y psicológicos después de que sus esposos, padres, hermanos e hijos murieran asesinados o se vieran obligados a huir.
Fueron violadas, torturadas y asesinadas mujeres en incontables lugares, en el patio del hospital de Oviedo, o en la cárcel de *Melilla* por los falangistas. El cabo de guardia civil Juan Vadillo y el falangista Fernando Zamacola violaron mujeres en *Benamahoma*, este último fue condecorado. Entre los prisioneros Republicanos de Aznalcóllar, había una madre y su hija en avanzado estado de gestación, que dio a luz mientras la fusilaban. Los franquistas que acudieron a dispararle el tiro de gracia mataron al recién nacido a culatazos.
En Moguer, los rebeldes violaron a mujeres y niñas de 12 años, a las jóvenes en repetidas ocasiones. Había fascistas que aprovechaban la truculenta oportunidad para cometer actos sanguinarios y violaciones. Los soldados que se alojaban en casas de familias pobres frecuentemente se aprovechaban de las mujeres desprotegidas de la casa. Las autoridades militares podían haber detenido la violencia pero lo permitieron ampliamente. La historia de las *vejaciones* de la joven de 17 años Isabel García Suárez en Tiraña es espantosa.
En Peguerinos, regulares y falangistas violaron a 2 enfermeras y varias mujeres. En Fuente de Cantos mataron a muchas mujeres, varias embarazadas, después de violarlas. Lo mismo ocurrió en Zafra y en Almendralejo, *el Aguacho*, en *Fuente del Maestre*, *Boecillo*, *Valdedios*, *Pallars Sobirá*, *Zufre*, *Sierra Sur de Sevilla*, y un largo etc. En Navalmoral un grupo de Republicanas fueron entregadas a bandas de marroquíes que las violaron en grupo, una práctica común. En Navalcarnero entregaron a 2 muchachas de menos de 20 años a 40 soldados moros, un oficial marroquí comentó: “No vivirán más de 4 horas”. En Cantalpino los falangistas *violaron* a la señora Alejandra delante de su marido.
En Calanda se produjeron numerosas violaciones, a una mujer a la apalearon hasta la muerte. En Maials, los Regulares violaron al menos a 4 mujeres. En una masía, una joven y su madre fueron violadas y apuñaladas. En Callús, los regulares violaron a una mujer, su hija y una prima, para después matarlas a bayonetazos. En Jerez *violaron* a la maestra Carmen Hombre. Cerca, en Marganell, 2 mujeres fueron violadas por regulares, a las que después mataron colocándoles granadas entre las piernas. En Cantalpino violaron a varias muchachas. Incluso *violaron y asesinaron* niñas como a Maravillas Lamberto en Sartaguda.
En San Roque, fusilaron a una anarquista después de que todos los moros del pelotón de fusilamiento la violaran. Las violaciones que se produjeron cuando las hordas moras se entregaron libremente al saqueo y a la violación en Sevilla fueron espeluznantes, Queipo de Llano, se deleitaba al contarlo en sus charlas radiofónicas. En El Gastor 40 mujeres fueron vejadas, entre ellas la esposa de un concejal socialista y su hija de 21 años, la maltrataron con saña y perdió el hijo que esperaba, quedó ciega y murió al poco debido a las torturas.
La violación era frecuente en las *comisarías*. En *cárceles* o campos de concentración los falangistas *sacaban y violaban* a las mujeres jóvenes. A veces les marcaban los pechos con el yugo y flechas de falange. Muchas *quedaron encintas* de sus guardianes. Cuando había que ejecutar a una embarazada, a menudo se postergaba la muerte hasta que diera a luz, y su hijo era *dado en adopción*.
El capitán Manuel Díaz Criado supervisor de la represión en Sevilla, usaba su posición para exigir una gratificación sexual. El jefe de Propaganda de Queipo, Antonio Bahamonde solo recibía en su despacho a las mujeres jóvenes. Los abusos sexuales y sufrimientos de las supervivientes de la represión continuaron más allá de su viudedad.
Las mujeres Republicanas no tenían derecho a la honra. Los *abusos deshonestos* y violaciones fueron numerosísimos en todas las *prisiones*. Juana Doña refiere que 4 mujeres que entraron la cárcel de Ventas habían sido antes violadas en los cuartelillos de Falange. En Albacete, 2 funcionarios violaron a 30 presas en poco menos de 3 meses. Abrían la sala, elegían una, dos, de un cuartucho bajo la escalera salían gritos que se oían en toda la prisión.
Los que se llenan la boca llamándose “constitucionalistas” insisten en “no mirar al pasado” y en la “guerra del abuelo”. La situación ronda la esquizofrenia, el actual régimen incorpora en su naturaleza los crímenes franquistas, son legales, no se ponen en duda. En la herencia directa del actual “estado de derecho” está incluido el exterminio franquista, perfectamente asumido, normalizado por el sistema vigente. Aquí “no ha pasado nada”.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Jun 2019)

*Higinio MERINO DE LA MONJA, presidente de Izquierda Republicana en Zamora, ASESINADO por rebeldes franquistas en Toro (Zamora) en 1936*




Higinio Merino de la Monja nació en Zamora en 1899, hijo de Higinio y Ángela, trabajó en el negocio de su padre, relojero. Casado con Emiliana Barbero, tuvo 5 hijos. En 1925 ingresó en la Cofradía del Silencio (de la que también formó parte *Felipe Anciones*, con el que compartiría toda su trayectoria política y su trágico final), y en mayo de 1935 fue elegido vicesecretario de la Junta de Fomento de la Semana Santa y de las Fiestas Tradicionales. Miembro de la Sociedad Filarmónica y de la Coral Zamora, de la que en 1931 fue elegido Secretario y en 1934 presidente. En 1935 formó parte de la comisión organizadora de la I Vuelta Ciclista a la provincia de Zamora.
En 1930 fue miembro fundador de la Agrupación Republicana, y candidato en las elecciones municipales del 12 de abril de 1931. Fue elegido presidente de la agrupación local del Partido Republicano Radical Socialista. Participó en la creación de Izquierda Republicana, de cuya agrupación local de Zamora fue elegido presidente. Pressidió el comité provincial del Frente Popular y participó activamente en la campaña de las elecciones del 16 de febrero de 1936, interviniendo en mítines como parte de un equipo de oradores a los que el partido asignó la difícil tarea de luchar contra la desafección de las clases medias rurales hacia el régimen Republicano. Fue gestor de la Diputación representando a Izquierda Republicana siendo sustituido por el socialista Benedicto Carreras Pelayo. También fue candidato en las elecciones a compromisarios para la elección de presidente de la República.
Tras la toma de Zamora por los militares golpistas el 19 de julio, fue detenido y trasladado a la cárcel de Toro junto a otros miembros de Izquierda Republicana y de otras organizaciones del Frente Popular. Su familia buscó mediaciones para conseguir su puesta en libertad al tener buenas relaciones con el mundo católico, como el propio gobernador civil golpista, teniente coronel Raimundo Hernández Comes. Pero las garantías del gobernador cedieron ante los compromisos derivados de la escalada represiva. Higinio Merino fue asesinado, junto a otras 27 personas, en la célebre “triple saca” del 18 de septiembre de 1936.
La familia padeció fuerte extorsión económica tras el asesinato de Higinio, que fue expedientado por la Comisión de Incautación de Bienes de la provincia de Zamora, conllevando el embargo de los bienes de la familia, incluidos el piso y los muebles. a la familia, informó sobre Higinio Merino como “representante en el Frente Popular, propagandista activo de dicho Frente”. Las consecuencias de las incautaciones sobre la familia Merino se agravaron por la obligación de responder del aval que Higinio Merino y Lorenzo Almaraz de Pedro habían otorgado al préstamo bancario para la campaña de Antonio Moreno Jover en las elecciones de febrero de 1936. *Moreno Jover* fue asesinado una semana más tarde que Higinio, y *Lorenzo Almaraz* combatió como teniente del ejército Republicano, y fue fusilado en Córdoba en abril de 1940, por lo que sus respectivas familias tuvieron que asumir el pago. La sentencia del Tribunal de Responsabilidades Políticas impuso a los herederos de Higinio Merino una multa de 1.000 pesetas que no fue mayor “debido a su escaso patrimonio”.
En 1936, 48 empleados de la Diputación fueron represaliados mediante destitución, separación del servicio o suspensión de empleo y sueldo. Antes de acabar el año, 12 fueron fusilados, al igual que 6 cargos públicos. El *Foro por la Memoria de Zamora* ha instado una moción a la Diputación Provincial de Zamora para revocar los acuerdos de los Plenos ilegítimos franquistas, solicitando homenaje y reconocimiento a todas las víctimas de la dictadura franquista. Además del asesinato de Higinio Merino de la Monja, la moción también condena la destitución y el asesinato en bloque de la Comisión Gestora de la Diputación en 1936 encabezada por su presidente y también concejal del Ayuntamiento de Zamora, *Gonzalo Alonso Salvador* (Izquierda Republicana), el edil municipal *Benedicto Carreras Pelayo* (UGT), el teniente alcalde del Ayuntamiento de Toro *Pablo Lorenzo Conde* (PSOE), y el alcalde de Villarrín de Campos, *León de la Vega Rodríguez* (PCE).
De igual modo, reclaman la reparación y reconocimiento personal y, en cumplimiento de la Ley de Memoria Histórica, urgen a los Ayuntamientos de la provincia a acatarla con el asesoramiento del Servicio de Asistencia a Municipios de la Diputación. Animan al resto de administraciones públicas a hacer lo propio con la retirada de los símbolos y monumentos franquistas de la provincia: “En todo este tiempo no ha habido un acuerdo plenario que anule la sanción impuesta injustamente a estas personas. Es por eso que a día de hoy esta corporación aún está en deuda moral con estos vecinos y con sus descendientes”.


----------



## fredesvindo (25 Jun 2019)

klopec dijo:


> Ninguno de esta pandilla habla de eso cuando la inmensa mayoría de las veces es la explicación del encarcelamiento o ejecución de las "_supuestas_" víctimas.
> 
> Por ejemplo, anteriormente cuando hace referencia a Higuera de la Sierra, no dice que los anarquistas asaltaron e incendiaron el Cuartel de la Guardia Civil matando a seis de los ocho que había en el puesto, aparte de otros seis civiles que fueron ejecutados.
> 
> ...



Lo tuyo es verdad, lo de los demas es mentira.

Anda vete con tu verdad al bar de la esquina y asi le come el tarro a los vividores de la izquierda.

Ellos siempre dirán que es verdad y tú le podras comer todo el nabo agrsdeciendoselo.


----------



## Linthor (25 Jun 2019)

No se corte JMDP con sus comentarios delictivos, que su fanatismo e ignorancia no le deje ver el bosque.


----------



## klopec (25 Jun 2019)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Lo tuyo es verdad, lo de los demas es mentira.
> 
> Anda vete con tu verdad al bar de la esquina y asi le come el tarro a los vividores de la izquierda.
> 
> Ellos siempre dirán que es verdad y tú le podras comer todo el nabo agrsdeciendoselo.



Se puede aclarar el post ??? Por supuesto que lo que yo digo es verdad; faltaría mas ...

Supongo que te referirás a Bastardos ...


----------



## klopec (25 Jun 2019)

Me vas a pillar tu mañana, julandrón ...


----------



## klopec (25 Jun 2019)

Para tí, Niniscal fracaKomec ;

*Memoria histórica, ¡menudo camelo!: Una fallecida por neumonía aparece incluida como víctima del franquismo*


Antonio Rojo decidió en Navidad navegar en el pasado de su familia. Tecleó en Google el nombre de su hermana fallecida y comprobó algo extraño: aparecía en el listado de víctimas del libro ‘_*El Genocidio Franquista. Las Fosas Silenciadas del Cementerio*_’. La aludida, Pilar Rojo, falleció a los nueve meses, víctima de una neumonía «_que nada tuvo que ver con Franco_», como lamenta su hermano, quien se queja del «_uso arbitrario del nombre de una persona_» por los autores en la obra, que cuenta con el patrocinio del _Fòrum per la Memòria del País Valencià_.

Los parientes de Pilar ya han confeccionado el borrador que presentarán en el Sindic de Greuges, al entender que algunas instituciones valencianas han facilitado sin reservas a los autores de la obra datos privados de una persona «como la causa de la muerte, que entendemos debe quedar en el anonimato». La familia Rojo considera que se trata de «un atropello» y elevará también su queja a la Agencia Española de Protección de Datos y al Defensor del Pueblo, dado que el libro contó con la ayuda del Ministerio de Presidencia.

La publicación expone la fecha de enterramiento de la víctima, su nombre completo con un apellido mal escrito y su situación en una fosa común del Cementerio General de Valencia, entre otros datos. Además, hace constar que falleció por bronconeumonia capilar, «_*una enfermedad que, hasta donde sabemos, no inventó Franco*_», considera la familia.

Paradójicamente, la incluida como víctima del franquismo *fue la primera hija de un sargento de Aviación del bando nacional y de su esposa*. Él acabó destinado en Valencia y allí formó su familia. Su primera hija, Pilar, nació el 12 de marzo de 1.942 y el 17 de diciembre murió por la citada enfermedad. «_Muchas familias perdían a su primer hijo por razones puramente sanitarias_», recalca Antonio.

*...*​
«_Lo que no se puede hacer_», añade, «_*es tomar tan a la ligera el nombre de una persona muerta, meterlo sin criterio en un cajón desastre y victimizar gratuitamente a alguien que falleció por una desgraciada enfermedad*_», sentencia. «_No me extrañaría que hubieran muchas más supuestas víctimas metidas sin distinción alguna, como nuestra hermana_», lamenta.

*FUENTE *: http://www.alertadigital.com/2011/01/17/memoria-historica-%c2%a1menudo-camelo-una-fallecida-por-neumonia-aparece-incluida-como-victima-del-franquismo/


----------



## Insurgent (25 Jun 2019)

Ya está jodida mierda de perro delirando con la avería incurable que le han causado los dogmas progres. Eres un onvre de izquierdas, ponte el canesú perro!!


----------



## fredesvindo (25 Jun 2019)

klopec dijo:


> Se puede aclarar el post ??? Por supuesto que lo que yo digo es verdad; faltaría mas ...
> 
> Supongo que te referirás a Bastardos ...




Joder es que el bastardo es un pesado, en España solo existen republicanos muerto y ya te lia.

Mil disculpas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Jun 2019)

*CARMEN GÓMEZ GALINDO, la dignidad de las ideas ¿Adónde me lleváis verdugos?*




Carmen Gómez Galindo tenía ansia de aprender, de saber más, de cultivarse. El 14 de julio de 1936 intervino en el mitin organizado por la Agrupación de Mujeres Antifascistas de Melilla, propugnando la unión de todas las mujeres para luchar contra la guerra y el fascismo. Pretendían elevar la situación de la mujer en el plano material y moral, desarrollar la solidaridad femenina. Reivindicaban la igualdad de hombres y mujeres en la lucha contra el fascio amenazante. El último 1º de Mayo que habían celebrado en libertad, Carmen había participado en el homenaje a Pablo Iglesias y había estado en la entrega de sus reivindicaciones ante el delegado del Gobierno antes de pasar un día de fiesta en el campo con muchas familias y compañeros melillenses.
Pero *la muerte se había adueñado de Melilla* y la familia Gómez sufriría las consecuencias. Pocos meses antes Carmen había encontrado trabajo como costurera en la casa de un comandante cuya mujer estaba enferma. Un día su marido intentó tener una relación con Carmen que ésta rechazó de forma radical no volviendo más a dicha casa. Al poco, el matrimonio acompañado de una amiga se encontró con ella en la calle. La mujer le preguntó a Carmen la razón de su abandono. Lo que la joven le contó tuvo que tener consecuencias, al cabo del tiempo el comandante, tocando el hombre de Carmen en la calle le dijo: – De esto te vas a acordar toda tu vida.
Tres días antes de asesinar a Carmen, su hermano Manuel de 25 años había sido asesinado. Su hermano Francisco estuvo tres años preso en Melilla y otros cuatro en Alicante para ser posteriormente desterrado a Melilla hasta que puedo escapar a Tánger y de allí a Toulon en Francia donde nunca más quiso regresar. También José Gómez, secretario del Partido Comunista, sufriría las consecuencias siendo fusilado en Rostrogordo el 23 de febrero de 1937 con 23 años.
Carmen Gómez Galindo no se arredraba ante nadie, ni siquiera ante estos falangistas que tenían una ciudad indefensa, la impunidad garantizada, los más bajos instintos desatados y nada ni nadie que les impidiera satisfacerlos. Carmen sabía cuál era su destino, ya había sufrido torturas. El 14 de agosto de 1936 fue sacada de la prisión de Melilla por una docena de falangistas y conducida al paraje conocido como las Huertas del Real. La sacaron del coche, anduvieron unos cien metros en la oscuridad, Carmen iba tranquila, con una dignidad desafiante…y entonces una detonación, luego dos más. Ahora su cuerpo yacía sin vida entre los arbustos. Sus sueños como su vida, rotos. Su país como su cuerpo, violentado. Los falangistas regresaron al coche dejando a una camioneta militar el trabajo de trasladar a la víctima. -¡Cómo se ha defendido la zorra!


----------



## Incorrezto (25 Jun 2019)

klopec dijo:


> Se puede aclarar el post ??? Por supuesto que lo que yo digo es verdad; faltaría mas ...



haya paz entre el facherio


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Jun 2019)

Del 'ausente' al 'caído', el diccionario del franquismo de Vázquez Montalbán vigente en tiempos de Vox

*Vuelve a las librerías el Diccionario del franquismo que Manuel Vázquez Montalbán escribió en 1977, esta vez con ilustraciones de Miguel Brieva y prólogo de Josep Ramoneda
Miguel Brieva: "El fascismo actual, para prosperar, no puede aferrarse a los desfiles militares sino a cierta frivolidad generalizada, a la no verdad"

Hubo un tiempo en nuestro país en el que hacer referencia al 'ausente' no significaba hablar de alguien que llegaba tarde a cenar: era como se conocía a José Antonio Primo de Rivera. En el que un 'caído' era un muerto del bando insurrecto y una 'camisa vieja' no era precisamente una prenda de vestir pasada de moda, sino un falangista 'de primera hora', anterior a la Guerra Civil.*

Se trataba de palabras que, durante años, tuvieron significados secuestrados. Conceptos cuyo alcance en el habla popular no figuraba en ningún diccionario. Por eso, en 1977, el escritor Manuel Vázquez Montalbán publicó _Diccionario del franquismo_: para dejar constancia de su existencia y su uso. Una obra de referencia que ahora se reedita, de la mano de Anagrama en colaboración con el Ayuntamiento de Barcelona. Y lo hace con una mano de pintura experta: la que ofrecen las ilustraciones de Miguel Brieva, contrapunto genial y actual a un certero texto.


Pero no es este un diccionario al uso, sino un recordatorio del lenguaje que reinó en el franquismo. Su lectura es una herramienta para luchar contra la desmemoria conceptual. "No podemos olvidar de dónde venimos. Manolo Vázquez nos lo recuerda recuperando unas entradas que hoy pueden parecer una broma. No lo eran, estaban cargadas de sangre y de odio", afirma Josep Ramoneda en el prólogo que firma para esta nueva edición.





Interior de 'Diccionario del franquismo' de Manuel Vázquez Montalbán, ilustrado por Miguel Brieva. FOTO: ANAGRAMA.
*Palabras de ayer y hoy (tristemente)*
El incontenible talento de Vázquez Montalbán nos dejó más de cien obras entre las que se cuentan la memorable serie de novelas protagonizadas por el detective Pepe Carvalho, pero también decenas de poemarios, ensayos, libros de recetas y hasta enciclopedias culé. Así que poco sorprende que escribiese un diccionario: él solía reírse de su verborrea y se definía a sí mismo como "prolífico en general".

Lo realmente sorprendente es la pátina antienvejecimiento que _Diccionario del franquismo_ parece tener más de cuatro décadas después de su publicación. Hoy en día se siguen retorciendo significados -la política lo lo ha hecho siempre-, pero el hecho parece cada vez más urgente con la injerencia de la extrema derecha en las instituciones, que empieza a cambiar definiciones de 'violencia de género' a 'violencia intrafamiliar' y blanquear conceptos como la 'leyenda negra' española.

"Parece que la actualidad no hace sino confirmar lo oportuno de recuperar el libro", afirma Miguel Brieva a eldiario.es. Según el ilustrador sevillano, "cualquier reivindicación del pasado franquista solo puede venir de un interés por mantener unos privilegios, por una adhesión fanática a unos símbolos o bien por un alto grado de desinformación".





Interior de 'Diccionario del franquismo' de Manuel Vázquez Montalbán, ilustrado por Miguel Brieva. FOTO: ANAGRAMA.


Contra esa desinformación apunta directamente esta obra, pues, según Brieva, hemos frivolizado demasiado con nuestra memoria como nación: "Basta con repasar los documentos gráficos de aquella época, los cerca de veinte años de posguerra atroz, para darse cuenta de que aquello era algo completamente sufriente". Para el ilustrador de _Diccionario del franquismo_, "aquel fascismo apelaba a valores épicos y arcaicos. El fascismo actual, para prosperar, no puede aferrarse a los desfiles militares sino a cierta frivolidad generalizada, a la no verdad", opina.

Las definiciones del libro de Montalbán trazan una línea clara entre pasado y presente. Y las ilustraciones de Brieva se atreven incluso a jugar con esa conexión a través de ilustraciones en las que podemos ver, por ejemplo, a un robot de Franco conectado a cables que le insuflan vida, y en los que se pueden leer los nombres de partidos políticos como Vox, Ciudadanos o Partido Popular.

"Son herederos de los herederos del franquismo", opina Brieva, "de los que se beneficiaron directamente de aquel régimen sórdido: ese reducido segmento de la población permanece en el mismo lugar". Para el ilustrador, en el fondo, el franquismo "trataba de mantener un _statu quo_ que lleva embalsamando España desde hace siglos, y en el que siempre mandan los mismos".





Una de las ilustraciones que acompañan esta nueva edición del diccionario


*Un diálogo ilustrado contra la desmemoria*
Junto con la ilustración del robot del generalísimo, que recuerda a la obra _Always Franco_ de Eugenio Merino, abundan en las páginas de esta nueva edición dibujos que dialogan ampliamente con nuestro presente, lo reinterpretan y lo satirizan.

Brieva afirma que ha "tomado un partido claro a la hora de repensar todo aquello, y todo lo que todavía permanece coleando".





Interior de 'Diccionario del franquismo' de Manuel Vázquez Montalbán, ilustrado por Miguel Brieva. FOTO: ANAGRAMA.


"Como en mi trabajo sí es frecuente el recurso de la ironía, creo que los dibujos se saltan todas las restricciones del texto, pero justamente eso era lo que mejor podía complementar el conjunto desde lo gráfico", opina el ilustrador sevillano.

Brieva, desde su aportación, insiste en que se ha sumado al proyecto que significa reeditar_Diccionario del franquismo_ por lo idóneo que resulta en tiempos aciagos como los que vivimos. Según él, cualquier artefacto cultural "que nos ayude, desde la honestidad de los hechos, a entender mejor de dónde venimos, debe ser más que bienvenido".

"Es imposible dirigirse a sitio alguno cuando se desconoce dónde se está ni cómo se ha llegado hasta allí", explica. Sin embargo, en nuestro país, "ese pasado reciente o bien se niega, o no se quiere hablar de él, o termina enmascarándose entre fantasías identitarias como la Patria, la bandera [...] hasta darle la vuelta y convertir lo miserable en algo épico y necesario".


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Jun 2019)

Jajajaja:

*La asociación para la recuperación de la memoria histórica adquiere el dominio Franco.es*
*El objetivo es tratar de concienciar sobre los crímenes del franquismo
elpais.com / Natalia Junquera / 24-06-2019*
La Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica (ARMH) ha adquirido el dominio de internet franco.es para “convertirlo en un lugar de denuncia de los crímenes de la dictadura”. El dominio pertenecía a un ciudadano norteamericano. La asociación, que agrupa a la mayoría de víctimas de la Guerra Civil y la dictadura, estableció una puja para hacerse con él.
Apenas unos días después de que el Tribunal Supremo describiera a Franco como jefe del Estado desde 1936, la ARMH se ha hecho con el dominio de internet para tratar de utilizar el sitio web como lugar de concienciación sobre los crímenes del franquismo. “Se trata de una estrategia más en la lucha contra la impunidad del franquismo, para utilizarlo como un método de denuncia de los crímenes de la dictadura, dar reconocimiento a sus víctimas y generar conocimiento para enfrentarnos al negacionismo que desde diferentes ámbitos, culturales y políticos tratan de relativizar la violencia que ejerció el franquismo sobre buena parte de la sociedad española”, ha explicado su presidente, Emilio Silva.
La asociación hará una consulta ahora entre sus asociados para ver qué contenidos concretos desean ver en el dominio. En Alemania, www.hitler.es lleva al usuario a una página sobre el holocausto.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Jun 2019)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Joder es que el bastardo es un pesado, en España solo existen republicanos muerto y ya te lia.
> 
> Mil disculpas.



Menudo nivelazo os gastáis eh? Haced el favor de venir a postear después de la pastillita del frenopático! Que vais a acabar acusándoos entre vosotros de rojos, taraditos!


----------



## klopec (25 Jun 2019)

Vaya, se ve que ya han terminado con el pico, la pala y ahora mola mas ser blogueros. Parece ser que al final había muchas menos que en Camboya.

Habrá diversión. Se ve que les ha patrocinado una fábrica de sonajeros.


----------



## fredesvindo (25 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Menudo nivelazo os gastáis eh? Haced el favor de venir a postear después de la pastillita del frenopático! Que vais a acabar acusándoos entre vosotros de rojos, taraditos!




Tarado y mascota te tenemos a ti en el foro, eres como los payasos cambia de cara para despistar, pero siempre te pillan con la polla en la boca.


----------



## AlfredHard (26 Jun 2019)

muy buen aporte gracias


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Jun 2019)

*RAFAEL MOLINA MANTAS, alcalde SOCIALISTA de Huétor Tájar (Granada), ASESINADO por los franquistas en Madrid en 1945*




La mañana de 29 de mayo de 2014, en el Cementerio de la Almudena de Madrid, Rafaela Molina Ortega de 73 años, hija del último alcalde republicano de Huétor Tájar (Granada), ha depositado un ramo de rosas rojas en la fosa común donde yacen los restos de su padre, un labrador que cometió el error de ser militante del PSOE y de UGT, defender la República y ser honesto y leal con la Constitución que había jurado. Rafael Molina fue condenado a muerte el 23 de junio de 1939 acusado de auxilio a la rebelión, la acusación franquista a los que habían intentado frenar a los criminales fascistas en 1936. Su viuda, Carmen Ortega, y sus 5 hijos, Paquita, Rafaela, Antonio, Carmen y Azucena, fueron desposeídos de la poca herencia que les correspondía y condenados a la pobreza y el ostracismo.
Alrededor de 50 falangistas de su municipio, desmintieron los cargos contra él en un escrito en el que añadían que “..Rafael fue alcalde de esta villa cuyo cargo ejerció con satisfacción para todos, no se le reconocen hechos delictivos de ninguna clase, fue moderado, católico, amante de la familia y fiel reflejo de la justicia, un hombre de justicia, de paz; el encarcelamiento, procesamiento, acusaciones y juicio contra él nacen de rencillas ajenas al Glorioso Alzamiento Nacional”. Pero para los que se levantaron con el apoyo de la iglesia católica eso no era relevante, de nada sirvieron las cartas enviadas al juez que lo condenó, ni la carta que escribieron sus hijos a la hija de Franco.
En el caso de Rafael la historia se retorcía. En 1944 le conmutaron la pena de muerte por 20 años de prisión. Rafaela recuerda la última vez que vio a su padre, la familia iba a visitarlo y hablaban con él “a voces”a través de unas rejas separadas por un pasillo, donde coincidían con decenas de familiares de presos políticos. Su último grito fue ¡No dejéis de estudiar! Rafael estaba obsesionado con la educación de sus hijos como pasaporte a la libertad. Durante los años en prisión, enviaba cartas a su viuda e hijos cargadas de amor y ternura. En el reverso de las sentencias donde se condenaba a muerte a los compañeros les dictaba urgentes clases de álgebra, lengua, de literatura, de matemáticas con una caligrafía hermosa “La cultura os hará libres”, decía. Un cuaderno escolar de la memoria más triste de España.
En la primavera de 1945, una pareja de la Guardia Civil se personó en la humilde vivienda familiar para comunicarles que Rafael Molina Mantas, alcalde socialista en 1936 por el Frente Popular, había fallecido en un hospital de Madrid. La hija, recuerda el luctuoso episodio como un día en que estuvieron “a punto de perder la cabeza”, pues nadie les aclaró el cómo ni el cuándo. La viuda y los 5 hijos, con edades comprendidas entre los 13 y los 6 años sintió lo que otras 200.000 familias de españoles asesinados por Franco: impotencia de pobres que no podían ni siquiera viajar a donde yacían los restos de sus familiares y tampoco llevar el cadáver a su pueblo o ciudad.
Rafael había sido conducido a la prisión de Yeserías en Madrid sin conocimiento de los familiares, y de ahí le internaron en el recién estrenado hospital Eduardo Aunós. Según Tomás Montero, fundador del colectivo Memoria y Libertad de Madrid, el traslado de Rafael a Madrid tenía un claro objetivo homicida. Existen numerosos testimonios de presos que certifican que Yeserías era un auténtico laboratorio en el que ciertos “médicos Mengele” franquistas realizaban experimentos con presos republicanos. Rafael entró supuestamente para ser operado de una hernia, pero el día 29 de mayo de 1.945 murió en extrañas circunstancias. Los doctores firmaron que falleció de una angina de pecho. Al día siguiente Rafael fue enterrado en la fosa común de La Almudena. Tenía 39 años.
Durante los años 50, un compañero de prisión de Rafael les dijo a Rafaela y a su madre que la cicatriz que Rafael tenía tras la operación no correspondía a la de una hernia, y que tras salir del quirófano cayó fulminado en el suelo. El franquismo, al igual que el régimen nazi y el imperio japonés, realizó experimentos con humanos, usando a presos e indigentes. Son conocidas las prácticas criminales de Vallejo Nájera para buscar el “gen rojo” o las operaciones experimentales con huérfanos de la guerra y se van conociendo las prácticas criminales que se realizaban en el hospital penitenciario de Yeserias, en Madrid.
En 1956 sus restos fueron a parar a la fosa común republicana del mismo cementerio, según informaron desde el archivo histórico de La Almudena, muy cerca de las tapias donde los franquistas fusilaron a más de 3.000 personas tras la guerra. En esta fosa común se encuentran los restos de las 13 Rosas, de Vicente González, alcalde de San Lorenzo del Escorial, del padre de Pablo Iglesias fundador del PSOE, y de centenares de víctimas civiles del Madrid de 1939 a 1945.
En el Madrid de Franco los fascistas hacían experimentos con los detenidos, robaban las pertenencias a las familias, se quedaban con sus hijos, les quitaban las cátedras, fusilaban a maestras y modistas, exiliaron la inteligencia. En este Madrid, 78 años después, Rafaela, la hija de Rafael después de toda una vida esperando, ha podido sosegarse, encontrar la paz, en la tapia del cementerio de la Almudena, junto a ese muro triste, con la memoria de tantos héroes fusilados delante de esos ladrillos. Siempre que preguntábamos por nuestros abuelos, las abuelas nos contestaban: era un hombre bueno, muy bueno, el franquismo, además de asesinarles, quiso también manchar su memoria.


----------



## klopec (26 Jun 2019)

*RAFAEL MOLINA MANTAS, alcalde SOCIALISTA de Huétor Tájar (Granada), ASESINADO por los franquistas en Madrid en 1945*
[/QUOTE]


*ASESINADO ???? *  Por supuesto sin ninguna prueba, sólo el espantajo del tal Tomás Montero que opina que tenía un claro "_objetivo homicida_" el traslado y atención en un hospital nuevo. *Si lo hubieran querido matar lo hubieran hecho en otros sitio*.

Testimonios ninguno, como es habitual. Pajas mentales y "_testimonios fantasma_"; los habituales en los corta-pega basura de MBastardos.

*EL HOMBRE ERA "MU GÜENO" EXCEPTO PARA LOS QUE SE CARGARON EN SU PUEBLO EN EL 1.936 POR "PENSAR DIFERENTE" ..*.


Vamos, que en el 2.010 los "_médicos franquistas_" seguían con los "_experimentos_" ...

*Ocho años sin Enrique Morente: la muerte que puso en jaque a la justicia española*

_La familia del cantaor sostuvo que murió por una "grave negligencia médica" a causa de una parada cardíaca cuando estaba siendo intervenido por segunda vez. La justicia nunca les dio la razón_

_Ocho años sin Enrique Morente: la muerte que puso en jaque a la justicia española_


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Jun 2019)

*2372. Mercedes Romero Abella, maestra*

Mercedes Romero Abella

Mercedes Romero Abella, nació en Cee (A Coruña) el 27 de junio de 1907. Vivió su juventud en Corcubión y en 1936 ejercía de maestra en Monelos (A Coruña). Madre de dos hijos pequeños, viuda del sindicalista de la UGT y empleado del Banco Pastor Francisco Mazariegos, fusilado el 31 de agosto de 1936 por resistirse a los sublevados en el Gobierno Civil de A Coruña.
Cuando Mercedes estaba preparándose para marcharse a América, los falangistas la detuvieron y la ejecutaron en la Cuesta de la Sal. Antes de acribillarla a balazos fue violada y le cortaron los pechos.

La encontraron en el pozo del Puente de la Castellana de Aranga y fue inscrita en el libro de defunciones del Registro Civil de Aranga con fecha 19 de noviembre de 1936 como desconocida. Posteriormente, el 12 de febrero de 1937, fue identificada y enterrada en una fosa común en Vilarraso, la fosa más grande de Galicia. Parece ser que su muerte se produjo antes de la fecha indicada en los documentos oficiales.
*A Mercedes Romero Abella (Maestra represaliada)*
A derradeira lección da mestra
foi alongarse da preposición propia
indo contra corrente cara á suma.

A derradeira lección da mestra
foi debuxar con xiz sobre o verbo
as ondas orixinais de Corcubión.

A derradeira lección da mestra
foi a primeira clase obreira
na súa escola laica de Monelos.

A derradeira lección da mestra
foi amar no prisma da Coruña
e concibir planetas e cadernos.
A derradeira lección da mestra
foi enterrada ao raso en Vilarraso
como toda a inocencia da lousa.

Ocultárona lonxe dos pupitres parapetos
para que ninguén aprendese o silabario
da súa última clase marsupial,
pero as vogais axexaban na Fervenza;
os mapas, na Ponte da Castellana;
o xerundio, no Chelo da Espenuca;
na Costa do Sal, a raíz cadrada;
no Barranco da Loba, o cartabón;
nos Montes do Gato, a clorofila,
e a fluvial regra de tres nos afluentes
libres coma libros pola Serra da Loba
A derradeira lección da mestra
foi metrallada nas terras de Aranga
escritas no monte polo río Mandeo.
Claudio Rodríguez Fer
_Ámote vermella_, Vigo, Edicións Xerais de Galicia, 2009


----------



## fredesvindo (27 Jun 2019)

Brutal matanza perpetrada por el bando republicano en la Guerra Civil Española
*Los nombres de los 50 niños asesinados por los comunistas en la masacre de Paracuellos*
@ElentirVigo EN Lun 7·11·2016 · 7:22  19
Tal día como hoy, en la noche del 6 al 7 de noviembre de 1936, *hace 80 años, daba comienzo en la zona republicana la mayor matanza perpetrada en la Guerra Civil Española.*
El Cementerio de los Mártires de Paracuellos de Jarama, en Madrid
No me alegra la muerte de Carrillo, pero me niego a ensalzar al autor de Paracuellos
Unos 5.000 hombres, mujeres y niños asesinados
Entre esa noche y el 4 de diciembre de 1936, *bajo las órdenes del dirigente comunista Santiago Carrillo*, entonces consejero de Orden Público, y bajo la responsabilidad del gobierno republicano que el 6 de noviembre se había trasladado a Valencia, *unos 5.000 hombres, mujeres y niños fueron sacados de varias cárceles de Madrid y llevados a Aravaca, Paracuellos de Jarama y Torrejón de Ardoz, para ser asesinados.* Los 89 primeros, asesinados en la mañana del 7 de noviembre, habían sido sacados de las prisiones de San Antón y Porlier. Fueron enterrados en la fosa número 1, al pie del Cerro de San Miguel, sobre el que se sitúa una cruz blanca que domina el Cementerio de los Mártires de Paracuellos, y que es visible desde la Terminal 2 del Aeropuerto de Barajas.
En la masacre fueron asesinados 276 menores de edad
*Entre los asesinados había personas detenidas por sus ideas políticas, por ser empresarios o por ser católicos.* Como ya he señalado, entre las víctimas había muchas personas que no habían llegado a la mayoría de edad (situada entonces en los 23 años). El 4 de diciembre de 2006, familiares y amigos de los asesinados publicaron una esquela a toda página en el diario El Mundo citando los nombres de *276 menores de edad asesinados en estas masacres.* He conseguido esa esquela y he decidido publicar aquí la lista de los *50 asesinados -todos varones- con edades comprendidas entre los 13 y los 17 años, apenas unos niños.* Mientras transcribía sus nombres he visto que, atendiendo a los apellidos, *cuatro de ellos fueron asesinados junto a sus hermanos mayores.* No he querido separarlos en este pequeño homenaje, así que he puesto los nombres de los hermanos mayores en las entradas correspondientes. La lista incluye *1 asesinado que sólo tenía 13 años, 2 asesinados de 15, 8 asesinados de 16 y 39 asesinados de 17.*
Y aún hay miserables que justifican esta atrocidad
Antes de la lista, termino con una pequeña reflexión: *todo asesinato, cometa quien lo cometa, me parece algo horrendo, y el de cualquier niño lo es aún más.* Lo más sorprendente de nuestra sociedad es que durante años me he encontrado con miserables que justifican de algún modo estos crímenes e incluso lamentan que no fuesen más los asesinados, y hasta con gentuza de ultraizquierda que usa la matanza como amenaza con expresiones como _“a por ellos como en Paracuellos”_. Creo que es inútil intentar razonar con quien considera legítimo asesinar a otros por sus ideas o creencias. Eso sí, *me pregunto qué miserable excusa se inventarán para justificar el asesinato a tiros de niños de 13, 15, 16 o 17 años* y, sobre todo, qué excusa se inventarán las autoridades para seguir sin perseguir esas manifestaciones de apología del asesinato.
*La lista de los niños asesinados en las masacres de Paracuellos*​Aravaca

*Francisco Martín Monterroso*, 17 años.
*Luis Romeu Cayuela*, 17 años.
Paracuellos de Jarama

*Luis Abía Melendra*, 17 años.
*Ramón Alcántara Alonso*, 17 años.
*Manuel Alonso Ruiz*, 16 años.
*Jaime Aranda de Lombera*, 17 años; también asesinaron a su hermano *Andrés*, de 22, y su padre *Salvador*, de 50.
*Carlos Arizcun Quereda*, 17 años.
*José A. Barreda Fernández Cerceda*, 17 años.
*Manuel Blanco Urbina*, 17 años.
*Vicente Caldón Gutiérrez*, 17 años.
*José María Casanova y González Mateo*, 17 años.
*Antonio Castillejos y Zard*, 16 años.
*Víctor Delgado Aranda*, 17 años.
*Vicente Galdón Jiménez*, 17 años.
*Manuel Garrido Jiménez*, 17 años; también asesinaron a su hermano *Enrique*, de 21.
*Aurelio González González*, 17 años.
*Rafael Gutiérrez López*, 17 años.
*Adolfo Hernández Vicente*, 17 años.
*Miguel Iturruran Laucirica*, 17 años.
*Ángel Marcos Puente*, 17 años.
*Emilio Morato Espliguero*, 17 años.
*Saturnino Martín Luga*, 17 años.
*Ramón Martín Mata*, 17 años.
*José María Miró Moya*, 16 años.
*Carlos Ortiz de Taranco Cerrada*, 17 años.
*Manuel Pedraza García*, 15 años.
*Francisco Rodríguez Álvarez*, 15 años.
*Antonio Rodríguez de Ángel*, 17 años.
*José Luis Rodríguez de la Flor Torres*, 17 años.
*Epifanio Rodríguez García de la Rosa*, 17 años.
*José María Romanillos Hernando*, 17 años.
*Manuel Ruiz Gómez de Bonilla*, 16 años.
*Samuel Ruiz Navarro*, 13 años.
*Juan Carlos Sagastizabal Núñez*, 17 años.
*Alfonso Sánchez Rodríguez del Arco*, 16 años.
*Alfredo Santiago Lozano*, 17 años; también asesinaron a su hermano *Manuel*, de 20.
*Enrique Sicluna Rodríguez*, 16 años.
*Óscar Suárez Lorenzo*, 17 años.
*Guillermo Torres Muñoz de Barquín*, 17 años.
*Bernardino Trinidad Gil*, 16 años.
*Tarsilo de Ugarte Ruiz de Colunga*, 17 años.
*José Luis Vadillo y de Alcalde*, 17 años; también asesinaron a su hermano *Florencio*, de 21.
*Alejandro Villar Plasencia*, 17 años.
*Olegario Zorrella Muñoz*, 17 años.
*Alfredo Zugasti García de Paredes*, 17 años.
Torrejón de Ardoz

*Enrique Arregui Hidalgo*, 17 años.
*Rafael Arrizabalaga Español*, 17 años.
*Félix Berceruelo Martín*, 17 años.
*Jesús Calvo Quemada*, 17 años.
*José Luis Pérez Cremos*, 16 años.
Ruego una oración por sus almas y por las de todos los asesinados.
Descansen en paz​+ 8.11.2016: *Añado a la lista a Jaime Aranda, de 17 años*, por indicación de su sobrina Pilar. Fue asesinado en Paracuellos el 30 de noviembre de 1936 junto a su hermano Andrés y su padre Salvador.

*Todo es para llorar sea de un bando u otro, pero matar a 50 niños entre 16 y 17 año es de verguenza y da pena porque son niños*


----------



## Incorrezto (27 Jun 2019)

en paracuellos se fusiló sobre todo a los militares condenados a largas penas por rebelión tras perder los combates causados por ellos en los diferentes cuarteles de Madrid, como montaña pero varios mas: pacifico, vicalvaro, Getafe, campamento, etc.

además, a los guardias civiles y de asalto que no se habían puesto incondicionalmente a las ordenes del gobierno.

ponme datos investigados por ti de alguno de esos niños, a ver.

lo que si te digo es que carrillo no tuvo nada que ver.

en principio los ejecutores fueron las MVR


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Jun 2019)

*franquistas, fascistas, nazis, todos QUEMABAN LIBROS*




Clérigos, franquistas, monárquicos, reaccionarios, consideraban a los libros que no cuadraban con su ideología antipatrióticos, inmorales, heréticos a la moral católica, promotores de ideas extranjeras, masonería, ateísmo, judaísmo. Las quemas de libros, consideradas por los sublevados como un acto patriótico, fueron realizadas por la iglesia, falange, guardias civiles, ultraderechistas.
Se quemaron libros de autores antinazis, liberales, marxistas (Marx, Engels, Lenin, Trotsky), socialistas, republicanos (Azaña, Machado, Lorca, Juan Ramón Jiménez, Alberti o Miguel Hernández), nacionalistas (Sabino Arana), Lamartine, Freud, Voltaire, Lafontaine, Rousseau, Kant, Stendhal, Sade, Goethe, Balzac, Ibsen, Azorín, etc. Fueron prohibidos el Carmen de Merimée, Gabriel Miró, Pardo Bazán, Pérez Galdós, La Celestina (de Fernando de Rojas), Darwin, Thomas Mann, El Libro de Buen Amor (del Arcipreste de Hita), de autoras feministas, etc, incluso las aventuras de Celia, de Elena Fortún.
En 1936 en La Coruña más de 1.000 libros de autores como Blasco Ibáñez, Ortega y Gasset, Pio Baroja o Miguel de Unamuno fueron quemados en hogueras públicas. También la biblioteca del diputado republicano Santiago Casares Quiroga, la del Centro de Estudios Sociales ‘Germinal’ de la ciudad coruñesa. El Ideal Gallego decía que la Falange está quemando los libros “para que el mar se lleve los restos de tanta podredumbre y de tanta miseria”. En Córdoba, se destruyeron más de 5.400 libros. El maestro republicano Severiano Núñez de Jaráiz de la Vega, intentó destruir algunos de sus ejemplares lo que no evitó ser fusilado. El minero onubense Pedro Masera y el bibliotecario de Zaragoza Manuel Lapeña fueron fusilados y sus bibliotecas incineradas. En Navarra, la biblioteca del abogado Enrique Astiz fue incendiada. En Madrid, la biblioteca personal de Juan Ramón Jiménez fue destruida por falangistas. Maestros, editores y bibliotecarios fueron fusilados y sus bibliotecas destruidas, como el cordobés Rogelio Luque o la bibliotecaria gallega Juana Capdevielle que, embarazada, fue ejecutada en 1936.
En Sevilla, un bando de Queipo de Llano ordenó incendiar miles de libros. Hubo quemas en las plazas de Tolosa, y en la de Zaharra libros en euskera, de la biblioteca municipal, de imprentas como Ixkalópez-Mendizábal y de las escuelas. En El Carpio la biblioteca fue destruida. En Peñaranda de Bracamante ardió su biblioteca. En Mallorca se quemaron libros de las organizaciones políticas y sindicales. En Inca se incendiaron libros de las bibliotecas públicas en catalán. En Soria la destrucción la realizó la columna de Mola, y en Castilla y León, Navarra y La Rioja los requetés. En Badajoz se hicieron hogueras mientras se desataba una feroz represión. Durante la ocupación franquista de Barcelona, fue destruido el Ateneu Enciclopèdic Popular y 6.000 volúmenes fueron lanzados por las ventanas. En toda Barcelona fueron quemadas 72 toneladas de libros procedentes de librerías, bibliotecas y particulares.
Los golpistas prestaron especial atención a las escuelas, centros obreros y universidades, que sufrieron censura y purga quemas de sus libros. Miles de libros de la universidad de Valladolid y Santiago de Compostela, fueron quemados en grandes hogueras. Con la dictadura las quemas se extendieron a las provincias que habían sido leales a la República. En Jaén se hicieron hogueras en las que se quemó prensa de organizaciones republicanas y de izquierda. En Valencia se destruyeron unos 50.000 libros, muchos de ellos del poeta Miguel Hernández. En Barcelona, editoriales enteras fueron cerradas y fondos purgados. La biblioteca de Pompeu Fabra fue quemada en una plaza pública de la localidad de Badalona. La biblioteca del ateneo de Madrid fue destruida por falangistas. Se quemaron ingentes cantidades de libros de la Universidad Central de Madrid por el sindicato falangista de estudiantes. La censura intelectual fue tan férreamente anormal que durante la dictadura a Caperucita Roja la llamaron Caperucita Azul y luego Encarnada.


----------



## Loignorito (28 Jun 2019)

> Documentos desclasificados implican al PSOE en las peores matanzas de la Guerra Civil española



Y deberían implicar también a los servicios de inteligencia anglosajones y a su masonería, dado que trabajan desde el minuto uno para ellos.


----------



## klopec (28 Jun 2019)

Jajaja descansar, bastardos.

Catalogar como obras maestras las de Marx, Engels, etc ya habla de la objetividad del panfleto.

Cuando a Miguel Hernández lo invitaron Alberti y Maria Teresa León a una de las bacanales que organizaban en Madrid los intelectuales Antifascistas de "monos planchados y pistolas de juguete", la frase que les espetó el poeta define lo que representaba la decadente y podrida república incluso a los que luchaban por ella.

Allí les dijo , " Aquí hay mucha puta y mucho hijo de puta". 

Eso era la intelectualidad republicana. Como el hijo de pura de Juan Ramón Jiménez, que explicaba a los milicianos a quienes tenían que matar.

Pocas lecciones de cultura pueden dar los que fundieron miles de obras de arte y antigüedades expoliadas y robadas para darse la vida padre a costa del patrimonio de un país entero.


----------



## Incorrezto (28 Jun 2019)

es que los intelectuales siempre han sido de la zeja


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Jun 2019)

*En 1936, los franquistas ASESINARON a los hermanos ANTONIO Y MANUEL Espino, a su sobrino MANUEL Jiménez, y a otros vecinos en Aguilar de la Frontera (Córdoba)*




Antonio Espino Jiménez, nació en Aguilar de la Frontera en 1901, en una familia campesina, era el primero de 5 hermanos. Contrajo matrimonio con Francisca Pavón Guerrero, del que nacieron 4 hijos. El comienzo de la guerra civil, le sorprendió en Aguilar, un pueblo sin conflicto. Aunque la Guardia Civil prometió fidelidad a la República ante el Ayuntamiento el 19 de agosto, publicó el bando de guerra y tomó el Ayuntamiento encarcelando a la mayor parte del pleno del Ayuntamiento, entre ellos al alcalde socialista José Mª León Jiménez, que fue fusilado el día 2 de agosto así como varias decenas de personas.
El 24 de julio Aguilar, murió gente por el bombardeo de la aviación nazional sobre Aguilar. Antonio Espino huyó al campo con su esposa, hijos, hermanos, padres, y otras personas. El 25 llegaron más guardias civiles y se entabló un tiroteo con obreros armados de escopetas que duró varios días. Antonio, su hermano menor Manuel, y otros hombre más fueron buscar provisiones el 31 a Puente Genil, pero estaba siendo tomada por tropas del comandante Castejón, una Bandera del Tercio, una compañía del Regimiento de Granada, un escuadrón de a pie, una compañía de sanidad, una sección de zapadores, otra de asalto, otra de requeté, otra de falange, varias baterías y vehículos blindados, columnas de guardias civiles y otros efectivos y aviones bombardeando. 
Comenzó una salvaje represión. La matanza fue horrorosa, ese día se fusilaron a más de mil Republicanos. Antonio Espino, su hermano Manuel y varios acompañantes, fueron detenidos y encarcelados muy posiblemente en la improvisada prisión del “Molino del Marqués”. Después fueron conducidos a la cárcel de Aguilar de la Frontera. La madrugada del 1 de Agosto, fueron subidos en camiones y conducidos a un paraje en las afueras del pueblo conocido popularmente como el camino de las Vigas, entre barrancos y precipicios naturales, ideal para perpetrar el crimen que tenían pensado sus verdugos. Esa misma mañana fusilaron a Manuel Jiménez Espino (17 años) a sus tíos Antonio (36 años) y Manuel (26 años) Espino Jiménez, a Jose Maria Alba Olmo (30 años), a Manuel Espada Casaña ( 33 años) y a *Antonio Morales Pino* (50 años) , sin juicio, sin causa, sin sentencia legal. Manuel Jiménez era jornalero, de Aguilar de la Frontera. Con sus 17 años tenía toda una vida por delante, sesgada y arrebatada vilmente por sus verdugos. Los cadáveres fueron ocultados durante años.
Conocer lo que les ocurrió a mas de 200 personas de esta localidad (entre ellas los 7 miembros de mi familia el alcalde José Mª León Jiménez, mi abuelo Antonio Espino Jiménez, su hermano Manuel, el sobrino de ambos Manuel Jiménez Espino, su primo Francisco Jarabo Espino y los hermanos de mi abuelo materno Antonio y Francisco Navarro Navarro, ha marcado la investigación y el trabajo que he desarrollado durante estos últimos años.
La búsqueda de sus restos ha sido larga, dura, tremendamente complicada. Pero por fin ha dado sus frutos. Han sido fundamentales los testimonios notables, y el compromiso personal y humano de algunas personas, para que nuestras familias pudieran de una vez honrar su muerte y cerrar un ciclo de luto y duelo interminable, restituir sus vidas “borradas del mapa a punta de pistola” de nuevo a la sociedad. Devolver sus nombres donde siempre debieron de estar, en la conciencia y el recuerdo de todos nosotros, sacándolos del anonimato en el que habían estado sumergidos durante décadas.
La intervención realizada por AREMEHISA, (Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica de Aguilar de la Frontera) el año 2011, arrojo un resultado inesperado y sorprendente. De la fosa número 21, se exhumaron los cuerpos de 10 hombres, en 2 depósitos distintos. En cada uno aparecieron 5 varones. La fosa formaba parte del entramado de enterramientos clandestinos que los asesinos utilizaron en el interior del cementerio para ocultar los cuerpos de 70 personas, asesinadas entre los últimos días del mes de julio de 1936 y el día 16 de agosto de ese mismo año.
Las identificaciones de ADN y el estudio antropológico realizadas a los familiares y a los restos exhumados determinaron la identidad de Manuel Jiménez Espino, Antonio Espino Jiménez y Manuel Espino Jimenez y sus compañeros de infortunio. Se ha deshecho lo que durante tanto tiempo se pretendió ocultar y se planificó y programó de forma vil y cobarde, abyecta, perversa, ruin y miserable: Asesinatos cometidos de forma arbitraria e ilegal, amparándose en la mentira, pretendiendo cubrir los mismos con el manto de la ocultación perpetua y la impunidad.
Con su termino, por fin han quedado atrás las secuelas de una guerra injusta y terrible. Ahora por fin pueden descansar en paz. “Dedicado a toda esa gente que aún sabe, por que ellos oyeron gritos de dolor y derramaron llantos, en un pueblo donde las gargantas quedaron enronquecidas y agotadas todas las lágrimas”.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Jun 2019)

Las 11 “puertas del infierno” que Franco instaló en Galicia

*El periodista Carlos Hernández documenta los campos de concentración en territorio gallego, por los que pasaron al menos 30.000 personas entre 1936 y 1940*
Es inevitable, las palabras “campo de concentración” remiten a Auschwitz, al holocausto judío, a la Alemania nazi. Pero también fueron una realidad mucho más cercana: entre 1936 y 1940, las autoridades franquistas instalaron y nombraron con ese sintagma hasta 11 de estos recintos en Galicia, sobre todo en su costa. Lugares por los que pasaron *no menos de 30.000 presos políticos y prisioneros de guerra republicanos*; una suerte de “antesala del infierno” donde sufrían hambre, castigos, enfermedades, hacinamiento, deshumanización. Donde se les asesinaba. A no olvidar su existencia -documentada ydivulgada desde hace años por historiadores gallegos- contribuye ahora el periodista Carlos Hernández de Miguel, que acaba de publicar _Los campos de concentración de Franco, _fruto de más de tres años de investigación y que abarca todo el territorio del Estado.
“Nos inyectaron contra no sé qué, casi todo el mundo cayó enfermo. Por toda la nave había hombres tirados con fiebres muy altas. A los enfermos más graves, nos ordenaron ponerles cerca de la puerta del patio. Como no dejaban cerrar la puerta, había allí mucha corriente; el enfermo cogía una pulmonía y se moría”. El testimonio de José Enrique Llera, prisionero en el campo de Rianxo, da idea de la crueldad que se practicaba en estos lugares.




Los campos de concentración de Franco | Carlos Hernández de Miguel


El libro de Hernández de Miguel está punteado con estos *entrecomillados demoledores.*
El autor recalca que para recabarlos ha contado con la ayuda de historiadores e investigadores gallegos, como Lourenzo Fernández Prieto -impulsor del monumental y pionero proyecto 'Nomes e Voces'-, Xesús Santos, Carlos Méixome, Víctor Manuel Santidrián o Xesús Costa.
En rigor, “puerta del infierno” es como se conocía solo al recinto de Camposancos, en A Guarda, porque allí se instaló un tribunal militar: se ejecutó a 156 prisioneros, sin contar a “paseados” ni a los que murieron de enfermedad. Sin embargo, si la entrada del averno existe, debe encajar con el dibujo de los demás campos que trazan las víctimas, los testigos e incluso los informes del propio régimen. “Este campo *por su escasísima capacidad y por sus pésimas condiciones higiénicas debe desaparecer”*, reza un documento militar sobre el de Cedeira, previsto para 200 prisioneros y que llegó a albergar más de 1.000. Antes de llegar a esa conclusión, la prosa aséptica del redactor constataba que como agua para el aseo se usaba una “muy contaminada con detritus orgánicos” de un riachuelo o que ni siquiera existía enfermería.

Una vez esbozado el panorama del horror, el periodista, también autor de _Los últimos españoles de Mauthausen__,_ insiste en una idea: “Es un error hacer la comparación con los campos de concentración nazis, porque cualquier cosa que compares con el holocausto parece menos crimen y las víctimas parecen menos víctimas (…) Es como si minimizamos los _gulags_ en comparación con los alemanes. Son todos horribles, ocurre que cada régimen tiene sus propias necesidades”. Franco no quería exterminar etnia alguna pero sí, defiende Hernández de Miguel, perpetró un

*“holocausto ideológico”*.
Los campos de concentración son una pata fundamental del complejo (y a veces confuso) sistema represivo franquista. Sirven para eliminar, sin acusaciones formales previas, a cuadros militares, políticos y sindicales de la República y también *para “reeducar” a los presos con una combinación de hambre, castigos y propaganda.* “Se les rapaba, se les quitaban sus pertenencias para deshumanizarles, y también se les obligaba a escuchar charlas patrióticas, a cantar el 'Cara al sol', a oír misa. Después de derrotarlos en el campo de batalla se trataba de derrotarlo intelectualmente”.

*Peculiaridades gallegas*
_Los campos de concentración de Franco_abarca todo el territorio español y eleva hasta 296 -unos 100 más que en listados anteriores- el total de estas instalaciones. En el caso gallego, la cifra de 11 recintos difiere referencias anteriores. Hernández de Miguel ha incluido *solo a aquellos que constan con esa terminología en la documentación de las autoridades* del bando sublevado, que crearon la Inspección General de los Campos de Concentración. Por ejemplo, la prisión pontevedresa de Figueirido aparece reflejada como campo en la prensa franquista del momento, pero no lo era a nivel oficial. Tampoco el recinto de la Illa de San Simón, pese a que por estética y condiciones encaja con la idea popular.

El hecho de que Galicia cayese en manos de las tropas franquistas al estallar la guerra también condiciona las características de sus campos de concentración. Se instalan en muchas ocasiones en edificios civiles -fábricas de salazón, conserveras- o religiosos -como los monasterios de Oia y de Leiro-. El de Camposancos, en un antiguo colegio de jesuitas, empieza a recibir presos tan pronto como días después del golpe del 18 de julio de 1936, aunque hasta un año después no aparece reflejado de manera oficial. Es con cada avance franquista en los distintos frentes de guerra cuando los campos gallegos sufren los peores episodios de hacinamiento, ya que la consigna era enviar a los prisioneros lejos de sus hogares. Por eso la mayoría de ellos están en la costa, para tener una buena conexión marítima con el resto de la península. Son los asturianos, traídos por barco hasta Baiona, los que nombran como “puerta del infierno” al antiguo centro escolar religioso.
*Mujeres y madrinas*
Los campos de concentración no eran, dentro del “machismo y falso paternalismo” franquista, lugares para mujeres, a las que solían recluir en prisiones, explica el periodista. Camposancos es en esto también una de las excepciones en toda España, ya que *durante algún tiempo acogió a un grupo de republicanas*. Pero sería un número pequeño comparado con las 30.000 personas, en estimación conservadora del autor, que pasaron por estos recintos en Galicia.
Hernández de Miguel destaca otra peculiaridad del caso gallego: “la enorme solidaridad, en general de la población local, pero en particular de las mujeres de las localidades cercanas. Todos los testimonios hablan de como ellas se acercaban a las alambradas o ventanas para darles comida”. Comenta, además, que aquí tuvo especial incidencia *la figura de la “madrina”*, vecinas que acudían a los campos para hacerse cargo de la ropa de algún recluso para lavarla y hervirla, a fin de despiojarla. Porque las condiciones eran como las que describe Evaristo Olea: “Los pantalones los ponían en el suelo y marchaban ellos solos andando. Los piojos por miles”.
Hoy en día no queda nada en Galicia, tampoco en España, ni vagamente similar a las instalaciones nazis que se pueden visitar en Alemania o Polonia. En el monasterio de Oia se conservan inscripciones de los presos en las paredes, documentadas gráficamente por Carlos Méixome. En Cedeira y Rianxo, sendas placas recuerdan lo ocurrido décadas atrás.*“Neste lugar, para maior ignominia e desprezo da condición humana, existiu un campo de concentración entre 1937 e 1939*. Este monumento é homenaxe ós prisioneiros republicanos que nel sufriron e morreron”, reza el texto colocado por el concello rianxeiro.
*Los 11 campos de concentración gallegos*
*Pontevedra*




Vista del Monasterio de Santa María de Oia, Pontevedra | R. Grobas
*OIA*
Campo intermitente y estable. Ubicado en el Monasterio de Santa María. Llegó a congregar a *3.000 prisioneros.*
Funcionó durante los últimos meses de 1937 y entre febrero de 1939 y, al menos, mayo de ese año. El edificio está en deficiente estado de conservación, después de que se paralizara el proyecto para *convertirlo en un hotel de lujo*.




A Guarda. Camposancos, antiguo seminario y colegio de los Jesuitas | Cameselle
*CAMPOSANCOS*
Campo de larga duración. Ubicado en el Convento y Colegio de los Jesuitas de Camposancos. Aunque su capacidad oficial era de 868 hombres, *superó con creces los 2.000 internos.* Era conocido como* "la puerta del infierno".*
El edificio fue utilizado como lugar de reclusión desde julio de 1936, aunque la constancia documental como campo de concentración comienza en octubre de 1937 y termina en noviembre de 1939, cuando pasó a ser controlado por Prisiones. El monumental edificio está abandonado y en ruinas.
*Ourense*





*LEIRO*
Campo, aparentemente, provisional. Ubicado en el monasterio de San Clodio.
Estuvo funcionando, al menos, durante abril de 1939. *Hoy es un hotel de lujo.*
*A Coruña*




Imagen de la antigua fábrica de curtidos de Magdalena en Betanzos donde se ubicó uno de los dos campos de concentración de Betanzos.
*

BETANZOS*
Campo de larga duración.
Ubicado en la fábrica de curtidos Echeverría. Carlos Hernández asegura que en un documento oficial figura que, al menos durante una etapa, también estuvo en el parque de O Pasatempo. La Asociación de Amigos del Parque niega esta posibilidad. Tenía capacidad para *2.000 prisioneros.*
Recibió prisioneros desde agosto de 1937 hasta, al menos, mayo de 1939. El parque está relativamente bien conservado, mientras que la fábrica permanece en ruinas.




Plano del campo de concentración de Cedeira, ubicado en una antigua fábrica de salazones junto a la playa.
*

CEDEIRA*
Campo de larga duración. Ubicado en una antigua fábrica de salazones junto a la playa.
Se acercó al millar de prisioneros cuando *su capacidad era de solo 180 hombres. *Las propias autoridades franquistas recogían en un informe que* "por sus pésimas condiciones higiénicas debía desaparecer"*
Estuvo en funcionamiento desde, al menos, octubre de 1937 hasta, al menos, noviembre de 1938. El edificio fue destruido y hoy por su antiguo solar discurre el paseo marítimo. Hay un monolito en memoria de los prisioneros.




Postal de la Puerta del Arsenal, Ferrol, donde se ubicaría el campo de concentración en las naves de la Escollera
*

FERROL*
Campo de larga duración.
Complejo concentracionario habilitado en el arsenal de la ciudad.
Ubicado en las naves de La Escollera, también se utilizó, en diversos momentos, los buques Contramaestre Casado, Plus Ultra y Genoveva Fierro para confinar a los prisioneros. Permaneció en funcionamiento desde julio de 1936 hasta, al menos, abril de 1939. El lugar *sigue siendo arsenal y base naval de la Armada.*




Campo de concentración de Muros en la antigua fábrica de salazones y conservera
*

MUROS*
Campo estable.Hubo dos campos en la localidad que funcionaron con cierta autonomía el uno del otro.
Estuvieron ubicados en la fábrica de salazón, situada junto a la playa de Rocha, y en las naves de la conservera Vieta, muy *próxima al faro de Rebordiño.*
Operó, al menos, desde octubre de 1937 hasta, al menos, febrero de 1938. La fábrica de salazón es hoy un restaurante y de la conservera permanece en pie, aunque en estado ruinoso, una parte de la edificación.




Ruinas de la azucarera de Iria en Padrón (A Coruña) | Los campos de concentración de Franco
*

PADRÓN*
Campo de larga duración. Ubicado en la azucarera de la parroquia de Santa María de Iria.
Su capacidad reconocida era de 1.700 prisioneros.
Funcionó entre diciembre de 1937 y abril de 1940, aunque su cierre oficial debería haberse producido en noviembre de 1939. El edificio fue destruido y su solar ha sido destinado a uso residencial. Fue el último campo de concentración gallego en cerrar.




Campo de concentración de Pobra do Caramiñal
*

A POBRA DO CARAMIÑAL*
Campo estable. Hubo dos campos que tuvieron cierta autonomía.
El de mayor duración se abrió en la conservera conocida como El Pozo, junto a la desembocadura del río Pedras, en la Ría de Arousa.
Tenía una capacidad oficial de 1.000 prisioneros y funcionó, al menos, desde enero de 1939 hasta noviembre de ese año.
El segundo, ubicado en una *conservera de la zona de O Areal*, ya recibía prisioneros en abril de 1939. Solo siguen en pie las ruinas de El Pozo.




Campos de concentración de Muros, Padrón, A Pobra e Rianxo. | Santos, Xesús y Xesús Costa, Galiza na guerra civi
*

RIANXO*
Campo de larga duración. Ubicado en una fábrica de salazones, perteneciente a la familia Goday, situada junto a la ría de Arousa.El recinto llegó a tener una *capacidad de 2.000 prisioneros.*Operó, al menos, desde octubre de 1937 hasta, al menos, diciembre de 1939. Su lugar lo ocupa hoy una urbanización.
El Concello de Rianxo erigió un monolito con la siguiente inscripción: “Neste lugar, para maior ignominia e desprezo da condición humana, existiu un Campo de Concentración entre 1937 1939. Este monumento é homenaxe ós prisioneiros republicanos que nel sufriron e moreron”. O pobo de Rianxo. Outubro do 2003”




Publicación del diario El Soldado en la que se refllejan los miles de presos del franquismo que construyeron obras civiles y militares en Galicia. | Víctor Santidrián Arias
*

SANTIAGO DE COMPOSTELA*
Campo estable. En un terreno y unas viejas naves situadas junto al aeropuerto de Lavacolla.
Tenía capacidad para 2.000 prisioneros. Funcionó desde, al menos, marzo de 1939 hasta noviembre de ese año, en que fue r*econvertido en sede de batallones de trabajadores.*
Uno de los edificios es hoy hostal y restaurante.


----------



## klopec (28 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *2372. Mercedes Romero Abella, maestra*
> ​
> Mercedes Romero Abella
> 
> ...



*Poco a poco que a mi no me subvencionan con dinerito público :*

Veamos la historia real. Lo de "_cortar los pechos_" y tal es invento reciente por el que se añade la "_leyenda negra_" atribuida a los regulares a cualquier caso en el que intervengan mujeres. En Galicia no hubo Regulares y han tardado 80 años en darse cuenta que les "_cortaban los pechos_".
Hay casos similares como el de la "_muerta dando de mamar a un niño_" que "_recuerdan_" cientos de testigos tras enseñarles la famosa foto de Bethune-Size y que ni estaba muerta ni estaba en la zona de Málaga - Carchuna.

Veamos la historia de la "_inocente_" maestra de la FETE ( _ver post anterior sobre FETE_ ) :

_"Luis Lamela se pronuncia de la siguiente manera : 

Mercedes Romero, cuando estaba próxima a huir al extranjero y exiliarse después de haber sido fusilado su marido, sería detenida por los falangistas y agentes del orden –se dice que procedentes de la zona de Corcubión - apareciendo el cadáver en una cuneta de los alrededores de 
A Coruña.
Parece que a su denuncia vino motivada por una confusión, como asegura Lamela :

Un sindicalista ugeteista de Ponte do Porto ( Camariñas ) de 23 años sería detenido por una pareja de la Guardia Civil de Corcubión cuando se encontraba escondido en su domicilio, pocos días después de los acontecimientos de la sublevación militar. Ante las presiones del interrogatorio a que fue sometido confesaría a los guardias, entre otras muchas cosas, que el coruñés Eugenio Carré acompañado del dirigente del mismo sindicato – UGT Banca - Francisco Mazariegos, una maestra de Arteixo –suponemos que la esposa de Mazariegos, la corcubionesa Mercedes Romero Abella, que lo era de la escuela de Monelos y que al igual que Eugenio también sería “paseada”- y Leandro Carré, *habían visitado el dia 29 de junio de 1.936 la Casa del Pueblo del sindicato socialista de aquella localidad, entregando uno de los jóvenes Carré, que no identifica el interrogado, cuatro revólveres de los llamados ‘tanque’, de metal blanco y cachas negras al presidente del comité de Ponte do Porto, Rogelio Mazaeda*."_


Ésto ya cuadra más con la historia. Parece ser que los maestros jugaban a las "_revoluciones_" y les aplicaron el mismo ordenamiento jurídico que ella pretendía aplicar a los de la "_deresha_". Karma se llama.


----------



## klopec (28 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Las 11 “puertas del infierno” que Franco instaló en Galicia
> 
> *El periodista Carlos Hernández documenta los campos de concentración en territorio gallego, por los que pasaron al menos 30.000 personas entre 1936 y 1940*
> Es inevitable, las palabras “campo de concentración” remiten a Auschwitz, al holocausto judío, a la Alemania nazi. Pero también fueron una realidad mucho más cercana: entre 1936 y 1940, las autoridades franquistas instalaron y nombraron con ese sintagma hasta 11 de estos recintos en Galicia, sobre todo en su costa.



*
PERIODISMO PARA ANALFABETOS FUNCIONALES :*

CAMPO DE PRISIONEROS : CONVENIOS DE GINEBRA. EN TODAS LAS GUERRAS EXISTEN CAMPOS DE PRISIONEROS. EL IMBÉCIL DEL PERIODISTA NO LO SABE; SE LO RECORDAREMOS AHORA : EN ESPAÑA HUBO UNA GUERRA ENTRE 1.936 Y 1.939.

CAMPOS DE TRABAJO : CREADOS POR LA REPÚBLICA.

*REPETIMOS : 

Gaceta de la República.- Núm. 362 27 Diciembre 1.936

PRESIDENCIA DEL CONSEJO DE MINISTROS
D E C R E T O S*
_Como consecuencia lógica de la cruenta guerra civil que sufre España existen en las prisiones dependientes del poder legítimo grandes contingentes de presos, los cuales, en su diversidad de responsabilidad, por su actuación facciosa, van siendo juzgados por los Tribunales Especiales Populares y por los Jurados de Urgencia, creados éstos para los deafectos al régimen. A los fines de atender adecuadamente todos los servicios de las prisiones, afianzando con ello las garantías jurídicas del detenido, y de atender a las necesidades de descongestionar talesprisiones, separando de ellas a los rebeldes ya enjuiciados por los órganos de Justicia que oportunamente se crearon, se considera de urgente necesidad la creación de un nuevo sistema dé vida penitenciaria para aquellos que contra el régimen atentaron en el movimiento rebelde.

A tal fin, y teniendo en cuenta, además de las condiciones expuestas; la inactividad personal de los condenados en el antiguo sistema penitenciario, contraria a la nueva norma que inspira el sentimiento de la nueva sociedad que surge, *es propósito firme del Gobierno la creación de Campos de Trabajo* de condenados en el movimiento rebelde, para obras de utilidad pública que resuelvan problemas en las comarcas de concentración que, sin agudizar ni crear paro obrero, constituyan creación de nueva riqueza al mismo tiempo que cumplen la sanción impuesta, orientándoles, además, en hábitos de trabajo y de formación en armonía con los principios sociales en que, necesariamente, han de actuar todos los ciudadanos de nuestro pueblo; por todo ello, de acuerdo con el Consejo de Ministros y a propuesta de su Presidente,

Vengo en disponer:

*Primero*. *Se crean los Campos de Trabajo para los condenados por los Tribunales Especiales Populares que entienden en los delitos de rebelión, sedición y todos aquellos que en lo sucesivo pueda entender 
el Tribunal Especial Popular, y para los condenados por desafección al régimen por los Jurados de Urgencia*.

Segundo. De la custodia de los condenados se encargará el personal idóneo que formará el Cuerpo de Vigilantes de Campos de Trabajo, integrado por miembros avalados por las dos sindicales y partidos del Frente Popular y que reúnan las condiciones que oportunamente determinará y hará públicas el Ministro del ramo.

Tercero. *Las obras que se han de efectuar en estos Campos de Trabajo tendrán carácter público, tales como canales de riego, ferrocarriles, carreteras, traídas de agua potable para los pueblos inmediatos que los precisen; répoblaciónes forestales, construcción de edificios públicos, preparación de granjas agrícolas del Estado, campos de explotación agrícola y cuantas se consideren de interés nacional, regional o local.
*
*Dado en Barcelona, a veintiséis de Diciembre de mil novecientos treinta y seis.


MANUEL AZAÑA
El Presidente del Consejo de Ministros,*_
* FRANCISCO LARGO CABALLERO*


----------



## klopec (28 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *En 1936, los franquistas ASESINARON a los hermanos ANTONIO Y MANUEL Espino, a su sobrino MANUEL Jiménez, y a otros vecinos en Aguilar de la Frontera (Córdoba)*
> Antonio Espino Jiménez, nació en Aguilar de la Frontera en 1901, en una familia campesina, era el primero de 5 hermanos. Contrajo matrimonio con Francisca Pavón Guerrero, del que nacieron 4 hijos. El comienzo de la guerra civil, le sorprendió en Aguilar, un pueblo sin conflicto. Aunque la Guardia Civil prometió fidelidad a la República ante el Ayuntamiento el 19 de agosto, publicó el bando de guerra y tomó el Ayuntamiento encarcelando a la mayor parte del pleno del Ayuntamiento, entre ellos al alcalde socialista José Mª León Jiménez, que fue fusilado el día 2 de agosto así como varias decenas de personas.
> El 24 de julio Aguilar, murió gente por el bombardeo de la aviación nazional sobre Aguilar. Antonio Espino huyó al campo con su esposa, hijos, hermanos, padres, y otras personas. El 25 llegaron más guardias civiles y se entabló un tiroteo con obreros armados de escopetas que duró varios días. *Antonio, su hermano menor Manuel, y otros hombre más fueron buscar provisiones el 31 a Puente Genil, pero estaba siendo tomada por tropas del comandante Castejón, una Bandera del Tercio, una compañía del Regimiento de Granada*, un escuadrón de a pie, una compañía de sanidad, una sección de zapadores, otra de asalto, otra de requeté, otra de falange, varias baterías y vehículos blindados, columnas de guardias civiles y otros efectivos y aviones bombardeando.



*COMPLETEMOS LA HISTORIA: SIEMPRE IGUAL ... LAS MEDIAS VERDADES, MENTIRAS ENTERAS ...*

_"Aguilar quedó definitivamente bajo dominio rebelde el 19 de julio, después que la Guardia Civil publicó el bando de guerra y se incautó del Ayuntamiento. En la tarde del 18, sin embargo, el teniente había asegurado al alcalde su fidelidad a la República. Los primeros días transcurrieron sin especial alteración de la vida normal, hasta que el 24 de julio un avión de Sevilla bombardeó los extremos de la población, por las noticias alarmantes que habían llegado a Córdoba de que los marxistas estaban ya en Puente Genil y avanzaban hacia Aguilar. Las bombas causaron algunas víctimas y mucha gente, que ignoraba la identidad del avión, huyó al campo.

*Las violencias se iniciaron el día 25. Ese día se hizo fuerte en el pueblo un grupo formado por gente de izquierda armada de escopetas, muchos de ellos forasteros. Fueron al cuartel de la Guardia Civil y echaron a la calle los caballos de los guardias, porque estos, la noche anterior, se habían retirado a Lucena, con objeto de reunir refuerzos. Regresó la Guardia Civil en la mañana del 25 y estalló el temido tiroteo. Se entabló entonces una improvisada lucha callejera en Aguilar, a consecuencia de la cual murieron varios obreros por disparos de la Guardia Civil*. Pronto muchos marxistas huyeron, principalmente a Puente Genil. A partir de aquella fecha se desencadenó ya sin trabas un sangriento exterminio de personas de izquierdas en Aguilar, incluido el alcalde, José María León."_


El sr Espino deberia aclarar si la búsqueda de provisiones a Puente Genil, en zona controlada por las milicias rojas, lo hicieron como "_civiles_" o como "_milicianos_".

Del mismo modo, que diga cuántos de los que se dicen "_represaliados_" son muertos en los dias de combate con la Guardia Civil.

Estoy seguro de que cuando sepamos la verdadera historia nos llevaríamos una sopresa. De momento, otra información sospechosamente confusa.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Jun 2019)

klopec dijo:


> *Poco a poco que a mi no me subvencionan con dinerito público :*



Claro que no hombre, tú eres del grupo que lo coge directamente porque esto es su cortijo


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Jun 2019)

*Carlos Gómez Carrera, "Bluff"*

Carlos Gómez junto a su mujer María del Coro Escoriaza y su hija Olivia
*Carlos Gómez Carrera, "Bluff", dibujante, colaboró con con viñetas de corte antifascista en Adelante, La Correspondencia de Valencia, La Libertad y La Traca. Detenido el 28 de abril de 1939, internado en la cárcel Modelo de Valencia, juzgado el 10 de Junio de 1940, acusado de ser “dibujante satánico, que está engañando a la Gloriosa España Nacional, al dibujar con doble sentido”, fue condenado a muerte y fusilado el 28 de junio de 1940 en el campo de tiro de Paterna, junto a Vicent Miquel Carceller, editor de laTraca y Modesto Méndez Álvarez, también dibujante.
El 28 de junio de 1940 fusilaron en Paterna una "saca" integrada por 31 personas, entre ellos dirigentes socialistas, maestros, jueces y militares fiales a la II República, que fueron enterradas sin identificar en la fosa 114.
El texto que transcribimos fue escrito poco después de su ejecución por la periodista Teresa de Escoriaza desde Estados Unidos, donde se encontraba exiliada y trabajando como corresponsal y profesora de español. Teresa era hermana de María del Coro Escoriaza, viuda de Bluff. 
*
El generalísimo Franco, al disponerse a ocupar aquella parte de España, que durante tres años resistió el empuje de su ejército, más el de las tropas que para ayudarle enviaron Hitler y Mussolini, aseguró solemnemente que no empañaría la gloria de hazaña semejante con crueldad ninguna, diciendo: "Los que no tengan manchadas sus manos por el asesinato o por el robo, nada han de temer de la justicia nacionalista." Y esa "justicia" fusiló a BLUFF, -que si tenía las manos manchadas, sería solo por el carboncillo.
Carlos Gómez Carrera, caricaturista que popularizara el seudónimo BLUFF, era un dibujante y nada más. Y durante la guerra civil de España, así como anteriormente, no había hecho sino dibujos satíricos casi todos, pues su principal labor, la que le daba ingresos fijos con qué subsistir, eran las caricaturas para el diario madrileño LA LIIBERTAD. Aparte de esto, que no es ciertamente un delito, ni menos un crimen, nunca hizo BLUFF otra cosa.
Cuando el edificio de La Libertad, importante objetivo militar, fue destruido por la aviación de Franco, BLUFF salió de Madrid y se marchó a Valencia, donde continuó su labor de dibujar caricaturas para los periódicos valencianos. Y claro está que ni pensó en huir al extranjero, ante la entrada de los nacionalistas en esta última población, pues confiaba que sería cierta la referida promesa del caudillo, quedándose en su casa tranquilamente.
Un mes vivió así, del 29 de marzo al 28 de abril del año 1939; pero en esta segunda fecha citada, un grupo de falangistas se presentó a detenerle, arrancándole de los brazos ele su mujer y de su hijita. Y en la cárcel estuvo más de un año, hasta el 10 de junio de 1940, sin que le procesaran siquiera, pues la verdad era que no había de qué acusarle.
Sin embargo, ya se había acusado, condenado y ejecutado a tanta gente que empezaban a faltar reos para los verdugos. Y con objeto de que éstos no holgasen, se procesó a hombres corno BLUFF, quien fue acusado de autor de unas historietas caricaturescas, ¡publicadas mucho antes de que la guerra estallase! Monstruosamente se le sentenció a la pena capital y fue fusilado enseguida.
Aunque enseguida, no. Se tuvo a BLUFF bajo el peso de la sentencia a muerte diez y ocho días, esperando en su celda, cada una de todas esas madrugadas, que se le llevase ante el pelotón que había de libertarle matándolo. Martirizadora agonía que la víctima sufrió heroicamente.
BLUFF quiso hacer un último regalo a su hija. Como la niña ya sabía leer, le regalaría un libro de cuentos. Y con los escasos elementos que allá tenía, en la antesala de la muerte, escribió y juntó la obra que ahora reproducimos. Sin que, como podréis observar, le temblase a BLUFF el pulso.
Esta es la historia del libro presente, obra de un mártir y de un héroe también. No; no le temblaba el pulso a Carlos Gómez Carrera, en los días anteriores al 28 de junio de 1940. En la madrugada del día tal, BLUFF fue fusilado por la "justicia nacionalista".
Teresa de Escoriaza, escritora y corresponsal*


----------



## klopec (28 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Carlos Gómez Carrera, "Bluff"*
> ​
> Carlos Gómez junto a su mujer María del Coro Escoriaza y su hija Olivia



La periodista feminista de extrema izquierda Teresa de Escoriaza o "_Féliz de Haro_", hermana de la esposa de "_Bluf_f", estaba en Estados Unidos cuando escribe el artículo. Por tanto habrá que perdonarle la sarta de inexactitudes, mentiras y omisiones que relata en el panfleto del post citado.

A pesar de que la periodista diga que se le fusila por la colaboración y crítica durante la guerra civil de dirigentes del bando nacional, *MIENTE*. Al final de la guerra fue detenido de manera preventiva. Fue juzgado y condenado a muerte, pero *la pena le fue conmutada*. Ya en la Cárcel Celular de Valencia, *se acogió a la redención de pena por el trabajo* que había propugnado la dictadura a través de Acción Católica en la Orden del Ministerio de Justicia del 11 de marzo de 1.940.

La posterior condena y ejecución tiene su causa en la publicación en la revista "_Redención_" de viñetas a través de las cuales y según informantes se realizaban tareas de información y propaganda dirigidas a la población roja reclusa :


_En la cárcel no podía haber ningún tipo de actividad subversiva. Bluff fue acusado de hacer propaganda comunista en las ilustraciones de la revista Redención, editada por la Dirección General de Prisiones, con la que colaboraba de forma obligatoria desde su celda. La revista había aumentado sospechosamente el número de suscriptores, 'especialmente en la zona levantina, donde pasó de 500 a 1.000 en un solo mes', explica Gómez Bravo. __*Un infiltrado entre los presos denunció que los reclusos se enviaban mensajes cifrados, por medio de dibujos y viñetas*."_


Si se hubiera dedicado a cumplir su pena una vez conmutada la de muerte, con las redenciones, reducciones y amnistías, este señor hubiera estado un par de años en la cárcel. No fue así, quiso continuar la guerra según sus medios y justa e irremediablmente se le aplicó el Código Penal entonces vigente. No será que no se le advirtió y se fue clemente con el dibujante. *Como no lo fueron los rojos con Muñoz Seca, por ejemplo,*


----------



## Incorrezto (29 Jun 2019)

Estás justificando que le fusilaran por dibujar un chiste


----------



## machote hispano (29 Jun 2019)

Después de nutrirme en el hilo donde Zpedro recibe un zasca en el G20, vengo a nutrirme con los zascas que @klopec reparte a los mentirosos vividores de la desmemoria histérica.


----------



## fredesvindo (29 Jun 2019)

Cuando termino la guerra hubo reconciliación, cuando murio franco hubo union y olvidar el pasado, cuando llego zapatero abrio la herida y empezo a dividir la sociedad para su propio beneficio.

Y ahora PS metiendo el dedo mas en la herida para que los españoles quiera recordar lo que la mayoria ni vivio con odio, mentiras y manipulación.


----------



## klopec (29 Jun 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Estás justificando que le fusilaran por dibujar un chiste



Aqui lo unico injustificable es la sarta de embustes y manipulaciones destinadas por sistema a ocultar la realidad.

¿ Porqué se oculta la primera condena y posterior conmutación de la sentencia ?¿ Porqué se oculta que con la redención de condena su estancia en prisión hubiera sido mínima ?¿ Porqué se oculta que podía haberse reinsertado *como el abuelo de Pablo Iglesias* ?¿ Porqué siguió con su actividad revolucionaria de extrema izmierda en la cárcel a pesar de que su estancia era previsiblemente corta y contaba con apoyos del régimen ?

Porque evidentemente este señor se dedicó a la organización de la resistencia en la cárcel, como bien se deduce en el testimonio recogido por el diario de extrema izmierda Público y que reproduzco en el post ... Si a pesar de la sarta de embustes la extrema izmierda reconoce ésto como cierto, CUÁL SERÍA LA REALIDAD QUE OCULTAN !!! ...
_
"Un infiltrado entre los presos denunció que los reclusos se enviaban mensajes cifrados, por medio de dibujos y viñetas."

*FUENTE* : https://www.publico.es/actualidad/prision-intelectuales.html_

Y repito, *NO TUVIERON LOS ROJOS TANTA PACIENCIA Y CLEMENCIA CON MUÑOZ SECA Y EL RESTO DE PARACUELLOS ...*


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 Jun 2019)

*Buscadores de huesos*

Remedios Gómez conserva la brújula que su padre le entregó a su madre antes de que lo mataran. LAURA LEÓN
Remedios Gómez, Juanma Guijo y Jesús Román, tres símbolos de la belleza que supone la búsqueda de la justicia, la reparación y la verdad.

La Marea se financia gracias a gente crítica como tú. Haz una donación desde 3€ aquí
*Buscadores de huesos*

Remedios Gómez conserva la brújula que su padre le entregó a su madre antes de que lo mataran. LAURA LEÓN
Remedios Gómez, Juanma Guijo y Jesús Román, tres símbolos de la belleza que supone la búsqueda de la justicia, la reparación y la verdad.
COMPARTIR_share_
Olivia Carballar
13 junio 2019
Una lectura de 10 minutos
Hay momentos en la vida que no pueden ser descritos. Puedes intentarlo, por supuesto. Pero no hay palabras para definir el instante en que Remedios Gómez, una mujer de 86 años, mira de frente 21 cajitas con huesos dentro. “¿Pero son huesos de fusilados? Ay, qué impresión. Quién me iba a decir a mí que iba a estar delante de ellos”. Y luego, silencio. Mira en silencio, sentada en una pequeña silla de madera, con sus manos cruzadas sobre sus piernas. Con su bastón al lado. Completamente en silencio. Nadie puede saber qué está pensando en ese momento Remedios. Nadie puede saber qué pensaron, justo antes de morir, aquellas personas cuyos restos descansan ahora en pequeños ataúdes frágiles de panel. Un leve suspiro. Nada más. «Ay, qué impresión», repite Remedios. Y por eso hay momentos en la vida que no pueden ser descritos, por mucho que lo intentemos.
El equipo técnico que ha exhumado la fosa del cementerio de la Salud de Córdoba sella las cajitas con largas tiras de cinta adhesiva. Las van a trasladar a otras dependencias municipales para su custodia hasta la identificación del ADN. Remedios permanece quieta frente a aquella escena, completamente arreglada, con pendientes de perlas, con una medalla que dice ‘Te quiero, abuela’, con un pelo rubio frondoso, con sus labios pintados de rosa y con una brújula que saca de su bolso y que marca al este. «Es la que le dio mi padre a mi madre la última vez que lo vio, atado a una cuerda junto a mi hermano, antes de que los fusilaran. Él era músico de conservatorio y por eso nos llamaban _los bandurria_«. Remedios tenía entonces cuatro años y sentía vergüenza cada vez que le preguntaban por su padre. «Diles que ha muerto, ni se te ocurra decir que lo han matado», le decía su madre.
Imaginemos, por un segundo, a cualquier niña de cuatro años que tiene que huir con su madre y sus hermanos –el más pequeño, de dos– por unos caminos desconocidos, sorteando bombas. Durmiendo entre paja, comiendo lo que encontrara, caracoles, aceitunas secas… Sin saber lo que es pisar un colegio en la vida. Sí, imaginemos en gerundio, para intentar acercarnos a su tiempo desde el nuestro. Imaginemos a una niña volviendo a su pueblo, una vez acabada la guerra, encontrándose a un falangista en su propia casa. Diciendo que, bueno, que por misericordia pueden vivir en una habitación, sin nada. Imaginemos a una niña diciendo «señorita y señorito» a cada momento. Imaginemos a una niña mirando cómo pelan a_ la Bernirde _–»No se me olvida su nombre», dice Remedios–, que termina con sus cabellos sobre el delantal. «La vi también dándole el aceite de ricino. Y luego, al poco tiempo, la vi muerta», relata.
En gerundio. En gerundio. Imaginemos, por tanto, en gerundio. Imaginemos el camino desde entonces hasta hoy, 83 años después, cuando llega un hombre con un escaño que desprecia a esta niña y a otras niñas y a otros niños que vivieron como vivieron. En gerundio. Y ya, dejemos de imaginar. Fue un diputado de Vox en el Parlamento andaluz el que se refirió a Remedios y a todos los buscadores de huesos no como lo que son –la máxima expresión de la belleza que supone encontrar la verdad–, sino como si el gesto de localizar la historia, tu historia, fuera obsceno, incluso, delictivo. “Yo no quería usar el bastón antes, pero me caí un día de lluvia como hoy y me rompí una vértebra y no me pueden operar. Tengo osteoporosis. Ahora voy más segura”, cuenta Remedios, presumida, mientras camina entre lápidas. Aquellos restos que se están llevando no son los de su hermano ni los de su padre. Remedios solo ha venido esta mañana hasta una fosa cualquiera de las 700 que yacen bajo toda Andalucía para contar lo que ella vivió, y contar, de paso, que no lograron frenar el talento de _los bandurria_ por haberlos matado: «En unos días me iré a Estados Unidos, donde viven dos nietos que son unos genios, uno se gradúa ahora y el otro es astrofísico en la NASA. Todos mis hijos son universitarios. Y a mí me enseñó a leer y a escribir mi tío». El nieto que se gradúa, que pasa unos días en Andalucía, la ha traído hasta la puerta del cementerio. “Yo he buscado los huesos de mi hermano y de mi padre y los restos que encontramos estaban hechos polvillo. Es que ni los habían enterrado, se los comieron los perros”, recuerda. «¿Es o no, Jesús? ¿Cómo estaban lo huesos?, le pregunta retóricamente a un arqueólogo que ha trabajado en la exhumación de la fosa de Córdoba y que participó también en la de los familiares de Remedios, en Castro del Río.
*Jesús Román, arqueólogo*





Jesús Román, sobre la fosa ya tapada. LAURA LEÓN
Jesús Román es otro buscador de huesos. Se quita las gafas para posar en la foto, sobre la tierra que días atrás cavaron las máquinas. Aún se percibe la magnitud del agujero, tantas veces pisado con quienes fueron seres humanos en su interior. Ahora Jesús tiene 40 años. La primera vez que trabajó en una exhumación de personas fusiladas durante la guerra y el franquismo tenía 25. Era 2004. Fue en su pueblo, en El Bosque, un municipio de unos 2.000 habitantes de la sierra de Cádiz. Y era, además, la primera intervención pública, con resultado positivo, que se hizo en Andalucía. Allí estaban _los 13 de Ubrique_. Y aún vivía Pepe Vázquez, entonces con 91 años, para decir «no, no, aquí no, un poco más para allá». Y ahí estaban los restos, en ese punto exacto del «un poco más allá» que solo los testigos pueden señalar. A Pepe lo habían obligado a enterrarlos allí. «Iban a construir un bloque de nichos y Pepe dijo que ahí había fosas de la guerra, que a él le había tocado enterrarlos. Y se monta una buena. Se paran las máquinas y actúa la Administración de oficio. Lo que más me impactó es cómo estaban arrojados los cuerpos”.
Jesús también se acuerda de un espejito, de los botones, de las hebillas, de lo que quedaba de algún zapato… De todas esas cosas que se encuentran los buscadores de huesos, incluida la acumulación de cal, al abrir la zanja para cerrar la herida. Grazalema, Torre Alháquime, El Marrufo, Cádiz, Puerto Real… Todas por las que ha pasado tienen una característica especial. En la fosa de las mujeres de Grazalema había un adolescente; Puerto Real, con 193 cuerpos, es para este arqueólogo el culmen de la experiencia, de la integración, del apoyo de todas las administraciones. De la violencia.
«Pero lo que más me impacta no es ver los restos. Es ponerles nombre y cara a través de los familiares. Y que te cuenten su historia. Esos momentos duros te los llevas a casa. La búsqueda de desaparecidos no es una cuestión partidista, de izquierda o derecha, es una cuestión de derechos humanos, de algo tan básico como honrar y enterrar a nuestros muertos. Yo siempre digo lo mismo, no hay mejor libro abierto, no hay mejor pedagogía para los negacionistas, los equidistantes o los que dicen que ‘eso pasó hace mucho tiempo’, que visitar una fosa común con víctimas de la represión y hablar con los familiares. Seguramente, si tienen corazón, cambiarían de opinión”, explica Jesús, que ultima el informe de la fosa de Córdoba. Tiene pendiente de terminar la exhumación de Benamahoma, también en Cádiz, con 58 cuerpos hallados en 16 fosas en una población que no tenía más de 400 habitantes: “Pero reunía las características para ser un centro de represión y de exterminio, con víctimas de todos los pueblos limítrofes. Hemos trabajado durante dos veranos y nos queda otro”.
Buscador de huesos, Jesús ha sabido siempre buscarse la vida. Antes que Arqueología, comenzó a estudiar Dirección y Administración de Empresas en su pueblo, a distancia, a través de la UNED, porque tenía que cuidar de un hermano. Y, con un toque de humor, dice que al fin y al cabo aquellas dosis de economía le han venido bien ahora, que es autónomo. No tiene ningún familiar represaliado: «Mi abuelo materno fue primero concejal con la República y, posteriormente, con el franquismo”. Dice también que le pidieron buscar a un represaliado por los republicanos durante la guerra. Estuvo haciendo las investigaciones, pero no encontraron los restos en los lugares señalados por la familia.
*Juanma Guijo, antropólogo*


Juan Manuel Guijo, como Remedios y Jesús, también es buscador de huesos. Es antropólogo y «otra persona» desde que conoció a las primeras familias, hace diez años: “Como persona, he cambiado totalmente. Esto es un tema de derechos humanos y, como se pretenda politizar por encima de los familiares, irá a más la cosa. Si los poderes públicos no los atienden es totalmente legítimo que se organicen, como ocurrió a finales de los 70 y principios de los 80. Hicieron muy bien. No es cuestión de si fue científico o no, es una defensa de su dignidad, no había otra”. A Juanma no le gustan las fotos, ni las entrevistas ni las apariencias. Y hay algo que tampoco le gusta de las exhumaciones: las visitas de un día, menos aún si se hacen en campaña electoral y menos aún si se hace sin tener en cuenta a las personas que, al fin y al cabo, han peleado para llegar a ese momento. “A mí personalmente me da exactamente igual lo que me digan, pero lo que de verdad es inaceptable es que se llame ‘buscadores de huesos’ a personas que son hijas e hijos, familiares directos que llevan 80 años sufriendo, muchos callados hasta hace poco. A mí me gustaría saber si estos señores [en referencia a quienes desprecian la memoria histórica] tendrían el valor en público de decirle eso mismo a la cara a estas personas, a ver si son tan valientes. Sería una muestra de su valor y de lo _echaos palante_ que parecen ser».
Juanma, 54 años, estudió Historia y Arqueología. En sus primeros años profesionales trabajó en el Museo Arqueológico de Sevilla. Empezó a colaborar con un paleontólogo y después pidió una beca en materia de ciencias forenses. Se fue al extranjero. “Estuve tres años con una investigación y me especialicé en ese área. Después hice la tesis a caballo entre la arqueología y la medicina”, explica. Participó en la exhumación de los restos de Colón. “Y la semana que viene tengo una charla en la catedral de Sevilla sobre los restos de un arzobispo medieval”, ríe, en el único momento en el que ríe durante la entrevista.
Su primera experiencia en materia de memoria fue en 2009, en La Puebla de Cazalla (11.200 habitantes, Sevilla). «Ahí conocí a Mari Carmen España, a Miguel Guardado… Ahí conocí todo ese sufrimiento que tenían detrás. Ya habían comenzado las exhumaciones en España, pero todo el camino anterior de Mari Carmen había sido tremendo. Eso sí es valentía y no cuando hay quien se quiere hacer el héroe hablando de ‘buscadores de huesos’. Personas que se han callado décadas para sobrevivir y, aunque la democracia no termina de atenderlas, siguen luchando”. Juanma destaca la represión específica hacia las mujeres. Trabajó en la exhumación de las conocidas como _17 rosas de Guillena_ y calcula, aunque aún no se puede certificar, que en Córdoba el porcentaje de mujeres oscila entre el 3% y el 7%.
En estos diez años, este antropólogo ha participado en unas 40 fosas: exhumaciones en algunas y, en otras, evaluación sobre si los restos que han sido hallados son o no son de personas. Ha visto lesiones de huesos por fracturas, impactos de proyectil… en puntos que no eran vitales: «Esas personas habrían seguido viviendo, y eso ha sido tremendo para mí», reflexiona Guijo, que se viene abajo cuando recuerda estos instantes: «Cuando hablan los familiares, cuando aparece un objeto personal, cuando te pones delante de un lápiz, de una cartera, de un trocito de papel…”.





Traslado de restos del cementerio de Córdoba para su posterior identificación del ADN. LAURA LEÓN
Tanto Juanma como Jesús coinciden en esto: actuarán siempre que puedan, con dinero o sin dinero de por medio, como vienen haciendo. «Estamos a las duras y a las maduras, no se puede dejar tiradas a las familias. En muchas intervenciones no es que seamos mileuristas, es que somos _quinientoeuristas_. Pero para nosotros es muy importante el clima de entendimiento con los familiares, que nos enseñan continuamente”. Advierte, no obstante, que muchas personas han muerto y van a morir, y cita como urgente un banco de ADN en condiciones. «Lo mínimo que hay que hacer –concluye– es prometer que se va a luchar y que se les va a escuchar, eso es lo mínimo. Y también ayudar para que en el proceso estén informados, y que incluso, si es factible, participen de alguna manera. Porque ahí comienza el principio de reparación. Muchos familiares se transforman totalmente cuando pisan la fosa, o cuando les estamos contando cosas y se van liberando la carga que tienen detrás”.
Remedios –»Con lo miedosa que soy», admite– se acercó a un hueso en la fosa de Castro del Río. Le dijeron que no sabían de quién era. Ella se agachó igualmente y comenzó a acariciar el cráneo. Sin saber si era de su padre, de su hermano o de otra persona. Y por eso Remedios es Remedios. Y por eso hay belleza en esta crueldad. Y por eso hay momentos en la vida que no pueden ser descritos.


----------



## Don Potettes (29 Jun 2019)

¿Los de izquierdas se excitan con la sangre y la muerte?

Parece que les encanta la guerra y el sufrimiento ajeno y sienten placer sexual en ello. Si eso no es un tipo de psicopatía falta poco.


----------



## machote hispano (29 Jun 2019)

Don Potettes dijo:


> ¿Los de izquierdas se excitan con la sangre y la muerte?
> 
> Parece que les encanta la guerra y el sufrimiento ajeno y sienten placer sexual en ello. Si eso no es un tipo de psicopatía falta poco.



Al che Guevara se la ponía dura matar homosexuales, atados e indefensos; luego en el día de la depravación gai se les ve con camisetas del che.

Será que Guevara era un reprimido gai y su subconsciente manifestaba el odio por si mismo de esa manera, como el resto de izmierdosos que saben en su subconsciente que son escoria, y que la única forma de destacar es eliminando la competencia, que suele ser más culta y trabajadora, y no como estos marxistas, repletos de incompetentes, que necesitan de paguitas y subvenciones hasta para limpiarse los mocos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 Jun 2019)

*Bebel García y su última voluntad*

Bebel García, segundo por la izquierda

_La Coruña, verano de 1936: Bebel García muere fusilado.
Bebel es zurdo para jugar y para pensar.
En el estadio, se pone la camiseta del Depor.
A la salida del estadio, se pone la camiseta de la Juventud Socialista.
Once días después del cuartelazo de Franco, cuando acaba de cumplir veintidós años, enfrenta el pelotón de fusilamiento:
–Un momento –manda
Y los soldados, gallegos como él, futboleros como él, obedecen.
Entonces Bebel se desabrocha la bragueta, lentamente, botón tras botón, y de cara al pelotón echa una larga meada.
Después, se abrocha la bragueta:
–Ahora sí.
Eduardo Galeano, "Espejos. Una historia casi universal"
María Torres / 29 Julio 2015_
Bebel García García fue ejecutado con tan solo 22 años junto a su hermano France, el 29 de julio de 1936 en Punta Herminia, A Coruña. Su última voluntad antes de que el pelotón de fusilamiento acabara con su vida fue orinar ante sus verdugos.
Había nacido en Ribadeo (Lugo) en el seno de una numerosa familia de 8 hijos. Su padre, destacado militante socialista, fue desterrado de Ribadeo por su ideología, lo que obligó a la familia a trasladarse a A Coruña. En el Barrio de Monte Alto establecieron su vivienda y su negocio, una pequeña fábrica de lejía, dedicándose a su venta y distribución.
_Los hermanos de la lejía,_apodo por el que eran conocidos, ostentaban nombres de personalidades de izquierda como Bebel, Jaures, France, Voltaire,Berthelot, etc. a excepción del mayor, José, conocido por Pepín, el único que pasó por la pila bautismal.
Todos abrazaron la ideología paterna, se afiliaron a las JSU, y ayudaban al padre en el negocio familiar repartiendo lejía por la ciudad. Los cuatro hermanos mayores eran aficionados al deporte. José destacó en atletismo y ciclismo y France en boxeo.
Bebel se convirtió en jugador del Deportivo, donde actuó durante cuatro temporadas en segunda división, unas veces como extremo derecho, otras como delantero. Cuentan que tenía buenas condiciones para el fútbol a pesar de su escasa estatura.
Bebel y France fueron arrestados en 1935 por un incidente en el fortín militar de Adormideras. Según relata _El Compostelano_ con fecha 28 de marzo de 1935, los dos hermanos junto a otros cuarenta individuos, vestidos de rojo, hicieron "ejercicios de formación y entonaron cantos subversivos". El gobernador civil declaró no estar dispuesto a permitir en la provincia la menor sombra revolucionaria y acordó encarcelarles e imponerles una multa de 250 pesetas por "_considerarles incursos en actos contra el orden público"_
El 20 de julio de 1936 los hermanos García tomaron parte en la defensa del Gobierno civil de A Coruña. Cinco días más tarde Bebel, France y Jaurés serían detenidos en Santa Mariña, Guitiriz, cuando huían hacia Asturias. José logró escapar y se incorporó al EPR.
Tras una parodia de juicio militar sumarísimo, acusados de rebelión militar, fueron condenados a la pena de muerte. Bebel y France serían ejecutados el 29 de julio de 1936. Jaurés, que no alcanzaba la mayoría de edad, condenado a cadena perpetua, aunque un año después los rebeldes acabarían su vida en un traslado de presos. Apareció muerto junto al cementerio de San Amaro.
En el año 2002 el Ayuntamiento de A Coruña dedicó una calle a los hermanos García, _los hermanos de la lejía._


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 Jun 2019)

'Los investigadores extranjeros no dan crédito a lo que hay en el Valle de los Caídos'

"Los investigadores extranjeros no dan crédito a lo que hay en el Valle de los Caídos"

Más de 200 expertos en memoria histórica visitan este sábado la tumba de Franco como una de las actividades del Congreso organizado por la Memory Studies Association

Más de 200 expertos en memoria histórica visitarán hoy sábado el Valle de los Caídos en una comisión encabezada por el investigador Francisco Ferrándiz y que se enmarca dentro del Congreso organizado por la Memory Studies Association que se está celebrando estos días en Madrid.

Ferrándiz, quien participó en la comisión del año 2011 encargada por el Gobierno de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero para "democratizar y resignificar" el monumento, encabezará está expedición que saldrá a las 10.00 horas y tiene hora prevista de regreso a las 14.00 horas.

Tal y como explicaron los organizadores, el congreso de este 2019 -que supone la tercera edición- busca ofrecer "una perspectiva amplia para recuperar elementos de la memoria histórica mundial", buscando "acercar y conectar estudios de memoria de distintos lugares del mundo" y que permitirá "entender mejor" el caso de España.

El caso del Valle de los Caídos es uno de los ejemplos más llamativos para los investigadores que han venido del extranjero, según ha explicado el propio Ferrándiz. "Muchos de ellos no dan crédito a lo que hay en el Valle de los Caídos", ha señalado el experto, quien se encargará de detallar a los participantes algunos de los aspectos destacados del monumento.

El investigador firmó en el año 2011 el documento de la comisión en que se pedía la exhumación de Franco. "El mandato del Gobierno era darle un envoltorio democrático a un monumento que, ahora mismo, es la petrificación del franquismo y una de las cosas necesarias para transformarlo mínimamente era la exhumación de Franco", ha señalado.

En cualquier caso, ha recordado que el objetivo "no era tanto sacar a Franco de allí, si no desmantelar la jerarquía funeraria franquista del monumento". "Ese paso es necesario, pero no suficiente para convertir al Valle de los Caídos en algo que todavía queda por definir qué es y que ni el Gobierno tiene claro para qué sirve ese monumento", ha incidido.

Ferrándiz reconoce que tiene dos posturas en este apartado, una como "ciudadano" al que le habría "gustado que la exhumación de Franco se hubiera solucionado de manera expeditiva". Por el contrario, como investigador cree que permitirá "visibilizar el sustrato franquista que está rebrotando en la sociedad española".

"Este rebrote impide que estas cosas se debatan de forma tranquila y sosegada y llevan hasta el punto de que el Tribunal Supremo pueda intervenir en una decisión tomada por el Parlamento. Se generan tensiones que nos hablan del país en que vivimos, un país en el que Franco manda todavía mucho desde su tumba", ha aseverado.

Ferrándiz ha lamentado que la comisión no se celebrara antes -"si hubiera sido en el año 2008, igual Franco ya no estaba en el Valle de los Caídos"- y no se muestra preocupado por que el nuevo sitio al que vayan los restos del dictador se conviertan en lugar de culto.

"Cuando llegue el problema, se pensarán soluciones, pero es clave sacarlos de ahí ahora, en un momento de consolidación democrática", ha concluido.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 Jun 2019)

*La censura histórica de YouTube: restricciones y borrado de vídeos en el canal que narra las vidas de los deportados españoles durante el Holocausto*

MEMORIA HISTÓRICA+
*El periodista Carlos Hernández denuncia que YouTube le ha borrado varios vídeos en las últimas semanas en su canal Deportados Deportados
Allí, Hernández recopila un pedacito de la memoria histórica desaparecida y hace entrevistas a exprisioneros españoles de los campos de concentración nazis
El último vídeo que YouTube le ha retirado era uno grabado por Eva Braun, esposa de Hitler, en el que aparecen escenas cotidianas de la vida del dictador*

YouTube ha eliminado el último vídeo subido por el periodista Carlos Hernández, colaborador habitual de eldiario.es, de su canal Deportados Deportados. Era un clip grabado por Eva Braun, la amante de Hitler con la que se casó un día antes de suicidarse en el búnker de Berlín y en el que aparecían escenas cotidianas de la vida del dictador alemán. Unas imágenes libres de derechos que proceden del Museo de Historia del Holocausto de Washington, dedicado a la difusión del horror nazi. 

Deportados Deportados es el canal de YouTube que apoya la web Deportados, creada por Hernández en 2015 como parte de un proyecto multimedia para recuperar y mantener viva la memoria y los testimonios de los españoles deportados a los campos nazis. El canal alberga numerosas entrevistas en vídeo a exprisioneros españoles de los campos de concentración de Hitler e imágenes que relatan el horror vivido en los centros de exterminio nazi.

No es la primera vez que la compañía de Google elimina o restringe vídeos del canal de Hernández. El periodista recuerda que "hace semanas, recibí un mensaje de YouTube de que me aplicaban restricciones de edad a un vídeo porque su contenido era inapropiado para algunos usuarios". Era una entrevista en la que un exprisionero español narraba lo vivido en la Alemania nazi y sus campos de concentración. Hernández reconoce que dejó pasar ese correo y no hizo nada al entender que se trataba de un hecho puntual. Sin embargo, la situación no ha dejado de repetirse en los últimos días y afecta a numerosos vídeos del canal.



> Hace días que @YouTube@YouTubeEspanol me censura los vídeos con las entrevistas que les hice a los españoles deportados a los campos nazis porque "hieren la sensibilidad". Ahora me elimina uno sobre Eva Braun porque dice que incita a la violencia. ¿Son incompetentes o neonazis? pic.twitter.com/q4BNJQfdaS
> — Carlos Hernández (@demiguelch) 19 de junio de 2019




El también autor del blog El Holocausto Español, publicado en eldiario.es, ha difundido a través de Twitter el último correo que le envió YouTube, donde la plataforma explica los motivos de la eliminación del vídeo sobre Braun y Hitler. "No está permitido en YouTube el contenido que ensalce la violencia ni que incite a cometer actos violentos contra una o varias personas. Tampoco está permitido publicar contenido que promueva el odio", explica la multinacional en la captura de pantalla aportada por Hernández.

"Parece claro que lo retiran por lo que consideran una incitación al odio. Demuestra una vez más que estas empresas que gestionan las redes sociales no hacen una verdadera política de prevención de la xenofobia o de los comportamientos violentos", se queja el periodista. YouTube no permite el discurso de odio en su plataforma ni los contenidos que glorifiquen o promuevan la violencia. Sin embargo, hacen una excepción dependiendo del contexto "por lo que algunos vídeos pueden permanecer subidos porque discuten temas como la legislación pendiente, tienen como objetivo condenar o exponer el odio o proporcionar un análisis de los eventos actuales", asegura la multinacional. Excepciones que encajan, evidentemente, con el perfil de los vídeos que difunde Hernández a través de su canal.

Este diario se ha puesto en contacto con YouTube para saber por qué ha eliminado el vídeo del creador de Deportados Deportados, a lo que la compañía ha contestado con una escueta frase: "No comentamos sobre vídeos o canales en particular".





Hitler y Eva Braun TULLIO SABA / FLICKR


*YouTube, unos "hipócritas con la violencia"*
El periodista compara la política de censura de YouTube con la de otra gran multinacional, Facebook. "Me recordó a la red social, que elimina a veces fotos del Holocausto porque como los judíos o los prisioneros de los campos aparecen desnudos... lo consideran inmoral", dice. Hernández también le pega un tirón de orejas a la plataforma de vídeos, acusándoles de "hipócritas con la violencia".

"Censuran vídeos por relatar gráficamente los efectos del fascismo, pero no actúan contra cantantes, usuarios o youtubers que incitan al odio, propagan el racismo e inundan las redes con letras machistas en las que denigran a la mujer y, en definitiva, crean el caldo de cultivo para la violencia machista", señala.

Mientras tanto, YouTube guarda silencio y solo se ha puesto en contacto con Hernández a través del correo que él mismo ha tuiteado. Aunque la compañía de Google no habla en el email de ninguna infracción relacionada con los derechos de autor, el periodista indica que "todas las imágenes del vídeo de Eva Braun proceden del Museo de Historia del Holocausto de Washington y se pueden difundir libremente".


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 Jun 2019)

*CONSEJOS DE GUERRA FRANQUISTAS CON NOMBRES Y APELLIDOS*





Imagen: El Confidencial
Acabamos de conocer, atónitos, como la Universidad de Alicante ha borrado, a instancias de la familia, los artículos que citan a Antonio Luis Baena Tocón, el alférez que participó como secretario judicial en el consejo de guerra contra Miguel Hernández, proceso en el que actuó como presidente Manuel Martínez Margallo y en el que el poeta fue condenado a muerte. La decisión de la Universidad de Alicante ha tenido una enorme repercusión, y por supuesto la oposición frontal de las organizaciones memorialistas e investigadores.

Una repercusión que se ha producido por la trascendencia del personaje junto con la devoción y/o admiración que la mayoría de la sociedad española siente por el poeta, a la cual me uno. Sin embargo, el caso de Miguel Hernández es una gota más en un océano de terror e injusticia, un océano plagado de republicanos anónimos que fueron represaliados por su lealtad a la República y a su Gobierno.

Es imposible detallar aquí los miles de Consejos de Guerra (auténticas farsas para dar soporte legal a la represión) tanto contra militares como contra civiles, que se celebraron en toda España desde 1936 hasta 1975, año de la muerte del dictador. Como muestra os dejo la reseña de la actividad de uno de tantos "Juzgados", en este caso ubicado en Cartagena (Murcia), durante solo tres días del mes de mayo de 1939, recién acabada la Guerra de España. Con ello consigo dos objetivos, uno que se conozca la identidad de los represaliados, otro que se sepan algunos de los nombres de aquellos que actuaron al servicio de la represión franquista.

_(1) Bajo la presidencia del Teniente Coronel de Infantería de Marina don *Joaquín Matos Calderón* se reunieron en la sala de Justicia de la Penitenciaría Naval Militar de este Departamento los Consejos de Guerra ordinarios que han visto y fallado las Causas 30, 119 y 138 del año en curso.

La primera ha sido dirigida contra el que fue teniente del Ejército rojo, *Enrique Cerezo Masdeu*, acusado de adhesión a la rebelión, por lo que el fiscal solicita se le imponga la pena de reclusión perpetua. Este individuo fue el único oficial de los destinados en el destacamento de Casa Grande que, una vez fracasado el movimiento de carácter nacional de 5 de marzo último y al ser consultada la oficialidad roja sobre su adhesión a la llamada Junta Nacional de Madrid, se negó a firmar, alegando que no claudicaba de sus ideas y que pretería que se le facilitase pasaporte para marchar al extranjero. El Defensor trata de desvirtuar los cargos, pretextando que su patrocinado fue promovido al empleo de teniente solamente por el hecho de saber leer y escribir, y que el estar afiliado a partidos de izquierda no debe prejuzgar sobre la ideología de quien ha obrado por coacción. Termina solicitando se absuelva libremente a su defendido. 

La segunda fue contra el auxiliar del C.A.S.T.A *José Breijo Casaravilla* a quien el Alzamiento sorprendió en la Base Aeronaval de San Javier y que, mandando en calidad de Sargento, salió con fuerzas de marinería que en el mes de julio fueron al frente de Granada, que se afilió al partido Comunista y que denunció al S.I M. a un capataz del Arsenal que había hecho manifestaciones de crítica al Gobierno rojo. El fiscal considerándole dentro de un delito de adhesión a la rebelión, solicita se le imponga la pena de muerte. El defensor suplicó benevolencia para su patrocinado quien obró coaccionado por los dirigentes rojos.

La tercera se refiere al fogonero *Matías Vega Caparrós* que participó en el asesinato de oficiales y clases de la Armada que fueron sacados de las prisiones militares del Arsenal y fusilados a raíz de un bombardeo aéreo. El Ministerio público solicita la imposición de la pena de muerte por delito de rebelión y de otras siete penas de muerte por otros tantos delitos de insulto a superior de los cuales, resultó la muerte de los ofendidos. La defensa se limitó a demandar benevolencia, en atención a la incultura de su defendido.

Las sentencias no se harán públicas hasta que obtenga la superior aprobación.

Esta mañana han comparecido ante el Tribunal de Justicia, los autores y complicados en los asesinatos de los jefes y oficiales a bordo del “España 3”, entre los que hoy han sido juzgados:_



_Crisantos López Carrasco, segundo comandante del España número 3, individuo de la Guardia Roja y uno de los principales autores de los asesinatos,_
_Antonio Maya Romero, cabo, de Marinería. _
_José Baños Ros, cabo de Marinería y jefe de la Guardia Roja._
_Mariano Serrano, cabo de Marinería._
_Juan Fernández Sánchez, cabo de fogoneros._
_Miguel Marín Olmo, operario carpintero del España. _
_Ángel Mula Siles, fogonero preferente. _
_José Avenza Molín, Cabo de Marinería, agente del S.I.M y de la Guardia Roja._
_Vicente Giménez Cuenca, fogonero. _
_Antonio Paredes Zamora, fogonero preferente. _
_José García Nadal, cabo de Marinería. _
_Adolfo Pagán Martínez, auxiliar de máquinas del España 3._
_Cristóbal Pérez Martínez, cabo de Marinería. _
_José García Nájera, cabo de Marinería._
_Pedro Alifa Calvache, cabo electricista y _
_Serafín Navarro Oliver._

_El Fiscal pidió ciento cincuenta y dos penas de muerte para cada uno de los acusados por el delito de asesinato y una pena de muerte a cada uno de ellos por el delito de rebelión.

Los señalamientos para la presente semana son:

Martes día 23.- 

Causa 113 contra el Capitán de Intendencia Rafael Zarauz
Causa 49 contra el Capitán de Infantería de Marina Juan Luque Canís. 
Causa 111 contra el Coronal de Intendencia José Barbastro Samper. 

Miércoles día 24.-

Consejos de Guerra de Oficiales Generales:

Cansa 15 contra el Teniente Coronel de Intendencia Francisco Bosch Fernández.
Causa 48 contra el Capitán de Infantería de Marina Francisco García Martín. 
Causa 50 contra el Capitán de Infantería de Marina Vicente Trigo Sandomingo (2)

Consejo de Guerra ordinario para el mismo día, 

Causa 139 contra el Auxiliar 2º José Saura Rosas
Causa 141 contra el Maestre de radio José Balboa López
Causa 129 contra el Aux. Naval Joaquín Aldeguer Castillo_


El presidente de este "Tribunal", Teniente Coronel Joaquín Matos Calderón, era Capitán de Infantería de Marina en 1914, hasta 1936, en un periodo de 24 años, solo logró ascender dos grados. Después de sus servicios a Franco su carrera experimentó un notable progreso, fue ascendido a Coronel en marzo de 1941 por el ministro de Marina, Salvador Moreno, e inmediatamente nombrado Jefe del Primer Negociado de la Sección de Infantería de Marina del Tercio del Sur. (Diario Oficial del Mº de Marina del 3 de marzo de 1941), desde donde pasó a la Reserva.

Según Decreto de 23 de diciembre de 1944 se le concede el empleo honorífico de General de Brigada de Infantería de Marina:


> _En consideración a las circunstancias que concurren en el Coronel de Infantería de. Marina, en situación de reserva, don Joaquín Matos Calderón, a propuesta del Ministro de Marinea y previa deliberación del Consejo de Ministros, _





> _Vengo en concederle el empleo honorífico de General de Brigada de su Cuerpo en las condiciones que determina la Ley de veintiséis de noviembre de mil novecientos treinta y uno. Así lo dispongo por el presente. Decreto, dado en Madrid a veintitrés de diciembre de mil novecientos cuarenta y cuatro. _





> _Francisco Franco _





> _El Ministro de Marina,
> Salvador Moreno Fernandez_



El 24 de marzo de 1945, según Decreto del 24 de marzo, firmado en El Pardo por Franco, siendo ministro del Ejército Carlos Asensio Cabanillas, se le concede la Gran Cruz de la Real y Militar Orden de San Hermenegildo, con antigüedad del 9 de marzo de 1944.

Por supuesto Matos Calderón ni mucho menos estaba solo, como miembros de aquellos tribunales farsa cabe destacar también, y solo en Cartagena, (3) a:


Manuel Vela,
Ramón Agacino y Armas
Rafael Barrionuevo,
Joaquin López Cortijo,
Pablo Hermida Seselles
José Emilio Diez,
José de Gandarillas y Estrada Granados,
Miguel de Páramo,
Hermenegildo Altozano,
Antonio Cañas,
Eduardo Viscosillas y Navarro de Ituren
Rafael Fernández de Henestrosa y Salabert, duque de Santo Mauro,
Luis Orcasitas,
Augusto Chereguini,
José Martinez Sapiña,
Enrique Vidal Lorente,
Sebastian Sart Montaner,
José Imaz Echevarri,
Ernesto Llamas del Toro,
Vicente Navarro Flores 
Andrés Criado de Molins
Santos Bozal Casado
Juan Jodar Tobal
José Aznar Martínez
José María García Alonso y
Antonio Sintas Travesi
No olvidemos la esencial figura de los Auditores en este sistema represivo. Los Auditores eran los encargados de dar soporte jurídico a los militares integrantes de los tribunales de los Consejos de Guerra, siendo una figura importantísima e imprescindible en el sistema jurídico militar. Recordemos que tan solo en Cartagena, además de un Consejo de Guerra Permanente se crearon al fin de la guerra 57 juzgados de instrucción, solo para procesos relacionados con la Armada, en estos juzgados actuaron como Auditores (3):

Felipe Alfín Delgado
Manuel Guerrero Soto
Juan de Goitia
Mateo Oliver
José María de Garriga
Robledo
Díaz Valero
Martinez Checa
Montalvo
Pedro Toro y Delgado
Dominguez Arias
Lobera
Fernandez Chalet
Cervera
Montoja
Buyo
B. Alsina
Samuel Gómez Novell
Luis Fernández Ortega
Fernando Bugatto
Server Spotorno
Palazuelos
Canis
Manuel Corts
Madrigal Gutierrez
Pérez Alonso
Bernardo Llobregat
Joaquin Portela de la Llera
Pardo Mirle
Zenón Aldalur
I. del Valle
Gonzalez Caffarena
Arroyo Martinez
De Paul y Goyena
Manuel Somoza
Gutierrez de Cámara
Manzano García
Emilio Fernandez Segado
Federico de Salas
Angel Ruiz Trujillo
Andrés Medina Peinado
José Amar Santos
Artemio Lozano Escandón
Mariano Martinez-Carrasco y Ródenas
José Luis Palanca Ascaso y
Pedro Sidrach Cardona
Multipliquemos lo anterior por todas y cada una de las provincias españolas, regiones militares, bases navales, etc... y quizás nos podamos hacer una idea aproximada de lo que fue la maquinaria represiva franquista travestida de justicia.

Benito Sacaluga


(1) Diario “Cartagena Nueva” Órgano oficial de la Falange Española Tradicionalista y de las J.O.N.S. 22 de mayo de 1939

(2) Trigo Sandomingo fue un traidor a la República. En el Consejo de Guerra fue condenado a prisión perpetua, rebajada a 10 años y un día y ésta rebajada a 6 años y un día. Obtuvo la libertad condicional en noviembre de 1941 y la definitiva en 1945. En 1984 reclamó ante los tribunales la anulación de su sentencia basándose en un "error técnico", petición que le fue denegada.

La historia de este gran traidor a la República y a sus compañeros de armas puede conocerse en los siguientes enlaces:



CAPITÁN DE INFANTERÍA DE MARINA VICENTE TRIGO SANDOMINGO (I)
CAPITÁN DE INFANTERÍA DE MARINA VICENTE TRIGO SANDOMINGO (y II)

(3) Del libro "La Represión Franquista en Cartagena (1939-1945)". Autor: Pedro María Egea Bruno. 2011 2ª Edición.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 Jun 2019)

*"Churchill compró a los generales de Franco para que España no entrara en la guerra"*
*El historiador relata en su último libro cómo la documentación desclasificada recientemente demuestra la compra de voluntades para que la dictadura se mantuviera neutral*

La historiografía ha hecho añicos ya hace tiempo la leyenda de que Franco salvó a España de la Segunda Guerra Mundial y evitó así la muerte de miles de españoles. Ha certificado que en realidad estaba ansioso por entrar en guerra pero que *Hitler no aceptó sus demandas* sobre el norte de África para no molestar a la Francia de Vichy. Y ha demostrado que la célebre "hábil prudencia" del Caudillo fue un latiguillo laudatorio sin base real acuñado por los suyos.






'Sobornos', de Ángel Viñas
Y sin embargo, las idas y venidas del regimen franquista durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial resultaron tan rocambolescas y extrañas que *parecía faltar una pieza* que permitiera una comprensión más razonable de lo ocurrido. Esa pieza salió a la luz finalmente en 2013, al desclasificarse una serie de documentos británicos de los Archivos Nacionales de Kew: esa pieza era el soborno. Lo cuenta *Ángel Viñas* (Madrid, 1941) en 'Sobornos. De cómo Churchill y March compraron a los generales de Franco' (Crítica). En las páginas de su último y vibrante libro el historiador y economista reconstruye la compleja, exitosa y muy costosa operación levantada por los ingleses *-con la crucial intermediación del banquero Juan March*- para comprar voluntades entre los afines a Franco que presionaran al dictador con el fin de mantener a España neutral durante la contienda.



*Ángel Viñas: "Franco entró en la guerra sin un duro y salió con 388 millones de euros"*
VÍCTOR LENORE


*PREGUNTA. El origen de este libro está en una serie de seis artículos que publicó en El Confidencial en 2013 a propósito de aquellos nuevos documentos británicos desclasificados. Fue entonces, escribe, cuando se dio cuenta del potencial de aquellos papeles.*

RESPUESTA. La operación "Sobornos" fue una operación de inteligencia, no de espionaje, y hay dos formas de abordar operaciones de inteligencia. La primera es describir la operación y la segunda es la del historiador profesional que trata de estimar su impacto en un contexto táctico y estratégico, cuáles fueron sus resultados y cómo influyó en una determinada política. Esto es más difícil porque hay muchas operaciones de inteligencia que se agotan en sí mismas. En España la única que se conocía era la Operación Carne Picada, cuyo impacto estratégico -acerca de dónde se iba a producir el desembarco- fue exitoso pero limitado. La operación "Sobornos" tuvo sin embargo un impacto que duró toda la guerra.



*P. ¿Cuál fue ese impacto?*
R. Lo que los ingleses buscaban era construir un escudo protector con diversas capas para evitar que Franco se deslizara hacia el Eje. Las capas más conocidas fueron las políticas y diplomáticas. Luego la regulación de las importaciones, la llamada guerra económica que incluyó la célebre adquisición de wolframio. También fue importante la planificación militar que incluía quitarle Canarias a los españoles si entraban en la guerra. Y por último están las operaciones clandestinas de espionaje e inteligencia, de las que se conoce poco.
*P. ¿En qué consistían?*
R. Tenían varios pivotes. El primero era la recopilación de información por agentes españoles a sueldo del MI6 inglés. De eso no sabemos nada. El segundo correspondía a la actividad del SOE, un invento de Churchill para realizar operaciones de guerra subversiva y sabotaje por toda la Europa ocupada por los nazis. Sobre sus rocambolescas aventuras se ha escrito la intemerata. En España no actuó apenas. Y luego estaba lo que los ingleses llamaban el PWE. De esto no se conocía nada y yo le dedico el anexo. ¿Qué pasó? Que en España el SOE y el MI6 se subordinaron a la capa última, los sobornos, la pieza fundamental y más oscura. Para que tuvieran éxito, los sobornos tenían que aplicarse bajo ciertas condiciones ambientales. Había que tranquilizar a Franco y a los suyos y garantizar la seguridad de una dictadura neutral.

*P. Uno de los grandes mitos sobre Franco es el de la “hábil prudencia” que le permitió sortear con éxito las trampas de la guerra mundial y decirle no virilmente a Hitler. Pero la documentación que usted ha manejado lo deshace. No era “hábil prudencia” sino más bien lo que usted llama "Führerprinzip". ¿"Führerprinzip" significaba que Franco se saltaba la ley?*

R. ¡Él era la ley! Eso es lo que significa el "Führerprinzip". Los ingleses lo captaron rápidamente. Cuando el astuto embajador Hoare llega a Madrid el 1 de junio de 1940 rebotado se da cuenta, pese a lo que pensaba todo el mundo, que no está claro que Franco vaya a entrar en guerra pero que hay que ayudarle. Y es entonces cuando al agregado naval Alan Hillgarth se le ocurre la idea: vamos a comprar voluntades. Aunque yo creo que la idea en verdad se le ocurrió al banquero Juan March. En fin, todo fue muy rápido teniendo en cuenta que Inglaterra vivía entonces días muy difíciles tras Dunkerque y el cambio de gobierno: sólo cuatro días después de llegar a Madrid, Hoare escribe a Churchill solicitándole medio millón de libras para comprar al Régimen. Y Churchill no sólo acepta sino que ampara la operación desde el principio hasta el fin.

*P. Usted señala que parte de esa prisa tenía que ver con el miedo a que Franco invadiera Gibraltar.*

R. Exacto. Gibraltar era vital para los ingleses y en ese momento no era aún inexpugnable. Franco podía haberla tomado con ayuda alemana. Lo que los ingleses buscan en un primer momento con la operación "Sobornos" es ganar tiempo, en concreto seis meses para hacer Gibraltar inexpugnable. Y lo consiguieron.

*P. Y sin embargo el mito persiste. El último en defenderlo en un libro reciente, que usted tacha de “lamentable”, ha sido Luis Suárez, de la Real Academia de Historia, famosa también por su célebre diccionario biográfico. *

R. ¡Suárez decía esas cosas en un libro publicado el año pasado! Sin ni una sola nota a pie de página, por cierto. Él es académico de la RAH, tendrá sus méritos, aunque yo no se los veo. Los que siguen defendiendo ese mito ignoran la documentación y la que no la ignoran la distorsionan. Suárez cita por ejemplo un libro de Séguéla sobre la actuación de Lequerica en Hendaya… ¡pero lo que dice no es lo que dice ese autor en su libro! ¡Es lo contrario! Y si esto lo hace con un libro que cualquiera pueda consultar… imagínese lo que hará con los documentos que no están al alcance de todo el mundo. Es una atrocidad tras otra. Eso sí, con mucha prepotencia y aprovechándose del marchamo que le da estar en la Academia donde también hay gente respetable. A mí me da pena lo de Suárez pero estas cosas hay que decirlas, es un deber cívico.

*P. Pero Suárez no es un revisionista, ¿no? No es un Pío Moa…*

R. Yo a Pío Moa ni lo cito. No hay que dar cancha.

*P. ¿Pasó ya aquella moda del revisionismo franquista que tantos libros despachó?*

R. No. Ahora se centran en la responsabilidad sobre el desencadenamiento de la guerra civil y la crisis de la república. Ahora el principal revisionista es Stanley Payne.

*P. ¿Qué le ha ocurrido a Stanley Payne?*

R. Eso habrá que preguntárselo a él. Mi opinión es que Stanley Paine ha visto la posibilidad de hacer caja, así de simple, no sé si del PP, de Faes o de los dos.

*P. Volvamos al libro. ¿Hasta qué punto fue útil la operación "Sobornos" a los intereses de los Aliados? ¿Piensa que sin ella España habría entrado en la guerra Mundial junto al Eje?*

R. No lo sé pero la operación indudablemente consiguió su objetivo.

*P. ¿Y cómo funcionaba?*

R. Ese es el tema y no lo conocía nadie hasta ahora. No sabemos quiénes eran todos los sobornados por March aunque sí conocemos algunos nombres: Nicolás Franco, el hermano del dictador, que era un corrupto total, Kindelán, Orgaz, Aranda. Pero ojo, no cobraban al día. Se les dijo que si lograban que España se mantuviera al margen de la contienda, ellos cobrarían. Y así fue, cobraron después, en el año 44. Porque la operación, que en principio iba a durar seis meses, se fue prolongando. Sin duda,a los ingleses les parecía eficaz. Ahora la segunda etapa ya no buscaba que España se mantuviera neutral sino que, si los alemanes invadían España, el régimen ofreciera resistencia. Y ahí interviene Nicolás Franco.

*P. En una entrevista a este medio en 2015 a propósito de su libro ‘La otra cara del Caudillo’ aseguraba que Franco entró en la guerra sin un duro y salió con 388 millones de euros. ¿Cuánto se embolsaron los generales españoles de los ingleses por mantener a Franco neutral?*

R. No es nada fácil traducir libras de entonces a euros con los valores actuales. La cifra aproximada que yo doy son entre 350 y 380 millones de euros pero podrían llegar fácilmente a los mil millones de euros a distribuir entre 20 y 30 generales y hombres del régimen.

Los sobornos oscilaron entre los 350 y los mil millones de euros a distribuir entre 20 y 30 hombres del régimen

*P. Eso es una barbaridad.*

R. Pero una barbaridad. Y solamente para comprar voluntades para influir en Franco y lograr que no entrara en la guerra mundial. El problema para estos hombres es que el dinero lo recibieron de dos formas. March les daba pequeñas sumas en efectivo pero el grueso del dinero se depositó en cuentas en el extranjero, en Nueva York y en Ginebra. Y claro, eso era un problema porque tener cuentas en el extranjero era ilegal. El problema era cómo blanquear ese dinero. Y yo ahí he desentrañado, tras mucho trabajo, lo que llamo la operación "Navíos", mediante la cual March compró barcos por medios estrictamente legales y autorizados por el consejo de ministros -al que March por supuesto engañó- y se autorizaron una serie de importaciones fuera de cupo financiadas por el SOE que permitían a March importar mercancías para vender legalmente en el mercado intervenido con la condición de que una parte de esas mercancías March las vendiera en el mercado negro. March se convirtió así en un estraperlista autorizado por el gobierno. Mi hipótesis es que así blanqueó gran parte del dinero inglés. Y con ese dinero se compró la neutralidad de España en la guerra.

*P. La famosa entrevista de Hendaya el 23 de octubre de 1940 es uno de los pilares principales del mito de la “hábil prudencia” de Franco y una de las reuniones más tergiversadas de la historia. Allí habría salvado a España de la Guerra Mundial. Relata que hay importantes lagunas en la documentación de aquella reunión pero… ¿qué nos dice lo que tenemos sobre lo que allí ocurrió?*

R. Sobre Hendaya la única fuente es la minuta alemana sobre lo que se dijo en el encuentro, y no está completa. Yo sé algo de esto porque me he pasado la vida haciendo actas y minutas para ministros y primeros ministros y las minutas no siempre son un testimonio fidedigno. La derecha española - De la Cierva- ha dicho siempre que Hitler acudió a España dispuesto a engañar a Franco. Pues no señor. Hitler no engañó a Franco. Le dijo que el objeto de aquella entrevista era determinar en qué medidas eran compatibles los intereses alemanes, españoles y franceses de cara al reparto colonial. Hitler no quería que el ejército del Marruecos francés se revolviera contra el régimen de Vichy y Petain tampoco. Así que cuando Franco pidió que le dieran Marruecos en contrapartida por entrar en la guerra Hitler le dijo que no. Pero no le engañó, sencillamente no hubo acuerdo. Y ahí termina la minuta alemana. Pero tres días más tarde, nada menos, llega la minuta española, a cargo del barón De las Torres, y no tiene nada que ver con la alemana, está llena de loas al Caudillo.

La derecha española - De la Cierva- ha dicho siempre que Hitler acudió a España dispuesto a engañar a Franco. Pues no señor. Hitler no engañó a Franco

*P. ¿Pero entonces qué pasó en Hendaya?*

R. ¿Qué pasó en Hendaya? Pues que Hitler debió decir algo que no se recogió en la minuta. No sabemos qué dijo pero eso dio pie a Franco para escribirle una carta luego en la que le pedía que fijara esas manifestaciones verbales por escrito. ¿Qué dijo? Pues sería así como "no se preocupe usted, general, le doy mi palabra de honor de que esto se arreglará”. Y Franco lo quiso tener por escrito. Y Hitler se negó porque no se fiaba de los españoles, no creía que estuvieran en condiciones de guardar un secreto. Y los franceses se enterarían. Y no se fiaba con razón. A las 24 horas de celebrarse la conferencia de Hendaya los ingleses ya sabían lo que había ocurrido allí. Y es que en el séquito de Serrano Suñer tenían un espía.

*P. Lamenta al final del libro que subsisten flecos incompletos que dejan su curiosidad insatisfecha. Siempre has dicho que más allá de los premios y los méritos académicos, la curiosidad es el motor determinante de tu trabajo como historiador. ¿Cómo anda de curiosidad la historiografía española actual?*

R. La historiografía española actual sobre nuestro país está muy bien. Somos líderes. Lo anómalo era la situación actual dominada por los hispanistas. Y no minosvaloro nada su labor, hicieron historia de España en momentos muy difíciles. 

*P. “Y todavía hay gente que deplora que los descendientes de las víctimas reclamen su reconocimiento. ¡Qué forma de querer superar un pasado oscuro y embadurnado de sangre y lágrimas! Estas son las últimas palabras de 'Sobornos'. ¿Qué opina del proceso iniciado en 2007 con la Ley de Memoria histórica? ¿Qué opina de aquellos que dicen que reabre heridas?

R. ¡Pero cómo va a reabrir heridas si las heridas no están cerradas! Es más, cada día que se exhuma una fosa más nos demuestra lo que pasó. No se puede cerrar el pasado en falso. Cuidado, que las heridas de la guerra civil no se hayan cerrado del todo no significa que la sociedad española no sea una sociedad pacífica y democrática. Lo es. De lo que se trata es de hacer inteligible el pasado y un pasado tan mitificado por el franquismo exige un ajuste de cuentas con el franquismo mismo. Hay que abrir los archivos, desclasificarlos... España debe ser el único país en el que sales a hacer pícnic al bosque, abres las tarteras y de pronto te encuentras una fosa. ¿En qué otro país de Europa ocurre eso? En Alemania se ha hecho un gran esfuerzo para recuperar los restos... ¡de las SS! Y va a presentarles sus respetos la famila. O los histéricos...*


----------



## klopec (30 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *"Churchill compró a los generales de Franco para que España no entrara en la guerra"*



Hilarante panfleto del botarate de Viñas que demuestra como cualquier imbécil puede autocatalogarse como "_investigador memorialista_". Aparte de no aportar ninguna prueba de que se abonara cantidad alguna a Franco, el ex-funcionario franquista del FMI Viñas es incapaz de comprender la descomunal cantidad de dinero que eran 1.000 millones de euros convertidos a pesetas del año 1.939.


_*R*. No es nada fácil traducir libras de entonces a euros con los valores actuales. *La cifra aproximada que yo doy* son entre 350 y 380 millones de euros pero podrían llegar fácilmente a los *mil millones de euros* a distribuir entre 20 y 30 generales y hombres del régimen._


Además de establecer una delirante horquilla que va de los 350 a 1.000 millones ( _se ve que los documentos son muy exactos ..._  ), reconoce que no tiene la menor idea de a quienes se sobornó ( excepto los dos o tres segundones que figuran en el artículo ), si el presunto "_soborno_" sirvió para algo o de lo que realmente ocurrió en Hendaya. Excepto los cuatro datos que le habrán pasado por lástima, todo lo demás son hipótesis, "_sería así como ..._", "_yo creo que ..._" para rellenar el libro y timar a los incautos que lo compren.

El artículo y el libro son de 2.015. Si hubiera sido algo realmente importante hubiera tenido una enorma repercusión mediática. No se supo nada más ni del libro ni del pelele de la Fundación Negrín. Ni falta que hace.


----------



## klopec (30 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Bebel García y su última voluntad*
> ​
> _La Coruña, verano de 1936: Bebel García muere fusilado.
> Bebel es zurdo para jugar y para pensar.
> ...



El cuento de arriba está extraído de un libro llamado _"Espejos. Una historia casi universal"_ del escritor uruguayo de extrema izquierda_ Eduardo Galeano, *nacido en 1.940 *)_ *escrito en 2.008*. *NO SE HACE REFERENCIA O CITA AL ORIGEN DEL RELATO, A SU VERACIDAD O AL CARÁCTER DE FICCIÓN CREADA POR EL AUTOR O NOVELADA A RAÍZ DE LEYENDAS CONOCIDAS POR TERCEROS.*

Lo que sí sabemos es que el tal Bebel ya tenía antecedentes de pertenencia a *bandas paramilitares de extrema izquierda ( JSU )* antes de la guerra civil con las que realizaba instrucción militar_, _siendo el origen de su detención y sanción *por las autoridades republicanas* en 1.935. Mas tarde se incorporaría a la defensa del Gobierno Civil en calidad de militante de esas JSU. Fracasada dicha defensa, intenta huir a Asturias donde es detenido.

Obviamente hay que hacer un gran esfuerzo para catalogar a estas personas como "_civiles_" a pesar los "_relatos_" creados 80 años después para blanquear la historia.

En fin, otra historia mas que no cuadra.


----------



## klopec (30 Jun 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *CONSEJOS DE GUERRA FRANQUISTAS CON NOMBRES Y APELLIDOS*
> 
> Es imposible detallar aquí los miles de Consejos de Guerra (auténticas farsas para dar soporte legal a la represión) tanto contra militares como contra civiles, que se celebraron en toda España desde 1936 hasta 1975, año de la muerte del dictador. Como muestra os dejo la reseña de la actividad de uno de tantos "Juzgados", en este caso ubicado en Cartagena (Murcia), durante solo tres días del mes de mayo de 1939, recién acabada la Guerra de España. Con ello consigo dos objetivos, uno que se conozca la identidad de los represaliados, otro que se sepan algunos de los nombres de aquellos que actuaron al servicio de la represión franquista.



No hay cojones a publicar las sentencias de los Tribunales y Juzgados franquistas con *TODOS* los datos.

Empieza por la sentencia de Ángel Santamaría Torremocha. Natural de Madrid. Ejecutado el 19/12/1.938 en el cementerio de Paterna. Familiar de D. Pablo Iglesias Turrión.

A ver si hay cojones.


----------



## fredesvindo (30 Jun 2019)

klopec dijo:


> No hay cojones a publicar las sentencias de los Tribunales y Juzgados franquistas con *TODOS* los datos.
> 
> Empieza por la sentencia de Ángel Santamaría Torremocha. Natural de Madrid. Ejecutado el 19/12/1.938 en el cementerio de Paterna. Familiar de D. Pablo Iglesias Turrión.
> 
> A ver si hay cojones.




son unos cobardes y tienen un toque.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (1 Jul 2019)

*Hallan una fosa común con una embarazada y su hijo de tres años*

*Eran la mujer y el hijo de un combatiente republicano*
*Fueron asesinados en represalia por la huída del padre*
*La Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica ha promovido su localizaciónlocalización*
Los arqueólogos de la Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica (ARMH) han localizado en Ponferrada (León) una fosa común con los restos mortales de una mujer embarazada y de su hijo, que data de la Guerra Civil.

La asociación ha explicado a través de un comunicado que en la fosa están sepultados Jerónima Blanco Oviedo, que tenía 22 años en el momento de su muerte y *estaba en avanzado estado de gestación*, y de su hijo Fernando Cobo Blanco, de 3 años.

Según la tesis de la ARMH, ambos *fueron tiroteados* por integrantes de la Falange el 23 de agosto de 1936 como represalia por la huida de Isaac Cabo Blanco, marido de Jerónima y padre de Fernando, que había dejado su domicilio desde el comienzo de la Guerra Civil.

La ARMH completó la información respecto a lo ocurrido con la documentación del proceso judicial al que fue sometido Isaac Blanco después de su detención por las tropas franquistas tras la caída del frente republicano en Asturias.

Las represalias contra Blanco no se limitaron a la muerte de su mujer y su hijo, sino que también *fueron asesinados dos de sus hermanos*, Demetrio y Victorino, y su cuñado, Salvador Blanco, según los datos aportados por la asociación.

La fosa está ubicada en el barrio ponferradino de Flores del Sil y el caso de Jerónima Blanco y su hijo es uno de los más recordados de la Guerra Civil en la ciudad, puesto que tras su asesinato fueron muchas las personas que *pudieron ver los cuerpos de ambos antes de que fuesen sepultados.*


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (1 Jul 2019)

*VIDAS ROBADAS. HIJOS de las CÁRCELES franquistas. Unos 30.000 niños, hijos de REPUBLICANOS encarcelados o muertos, fueron a manos de familias del otro bando*




Bastaba falsear sus vidas, sus apellidos. Hoy, los que quedan intentan, sin ayuda oficial, recuperar a los suyos, su pasado. Se estima que desde el inicio de la Guerra Civil y hasta los años cincuenta, los sublevados de 1936 *robaron a los republicanos* alrededor de 30.000 niños, incluidos los encerrados junto a sus madres en las cárceles franquistas, algunos para meterlos en seminarios u *hospicios*; otros para ser dados en adopción a ciudadanos afectos al régimen franquista.
La preocupación del régimen por los hijos de los republicanos se plasmó en las colonias infantiles en el extranjero. El Servicio Exterior de Falange puso especial énfasis en repatriar a esos niños y niñas, muchas veces con su familia desaparecida, y de los que el avance de las tropas alemanas en Europa facilitó el retorno masivo. En total, de 32.037 niños enviados por sus padres al exterior regresaron 20.266, según datos que ha recopilado Ricard Vinyes. Algunos niños tenían una imagen que recordar. Otros no, fueron sustraidos cuando eran aún bebés. ¿Dónde fueron esos bebés? ¿Quién se los quedó? A medida que los Nazionales ganaban terreno, las cárceles se llenaban de madres y niños republicanos. El Régimen decidió transformar a los hijos de esa “masa desafecta” en un pilar básico del futuro Estado franquista. Un lavado de cerebro que tuvo en el Auxilio Social su principal herramienta y a un ideólogo, el psiquiatra militar Antonio Vallejo Nájera. La historia siniestra comenzó con las disparatadas teorías de Nájera de que el marxismo es una enfermedad mental propia de personas intelectualmente débiles y moralmente despreciables.
Franco le dio permiso para que iniciase sus investigaciones con los prisioneros y firmó las leyes que hacían falta para que sus desvaríos se hiciesen realidad. Decretada la perversidad genética de los rojos, se abrió la veda para un exterminio que pudo derivar en actuaciones genésicas de varia condición, entre ellas la persecución, el aislamiento y la reeducación. El Auxilio Social ejerció entonces una labor pertinaz en sus hogares siguiendo un estricto régimen de adoctrinamiento religioso y paramilitar.
Las nuevas leyes otorgaban automáticamente al nuevo Estado la tutela de los niños internados en los hospicios del Auxilio Social, la institución caritativa que había fundado la viuda del líder falangista Onésimo Redondo, y le autorizaba a cambiarles los apellidos. El programa de limpieza contemplaba la adopción de niños por personas acomodadas que comulgaran con el ideario franquista. La demanda fue enorme, tanto de familias españolas como extranjeras, sobre todo italianas. Los niños eran arrancados de sus madres legalmente de las cárceles, y reeducados según criterios falangistas, para sus madres quedaban desaparecidos para siempre especialmente gracias a las ordenanzas que permitían cambiar los nombres de los niños en el registro civil quedando ilocalizables.
*Era una autopista hacia la impunidad*, pues daba a los rebeldes carta blanca para secuestrar a los hijos de los republicanos y hacerlos desaparecer de sus vidas. Las diferentes asociaciones memorialistas no han logrado que ningún Gobierno les apoye, ni que el dictador sea calificado de genocida, ni que sus miles de asesinatos se cataloguen como crímenes contra la humanidad, lo que impediría que pudieran considerarse prescritos o amnistiados, ni que la apología del franquismo sea delito, ni se ha querido hacer un registro de ADN con los afectados. Estremece pensar en aquel país lleno de niños perdidos o abandonados, de hospicios del Auxilio Social o seminarios donde iban a verlos, a tasarlos, a llevárselos… La beneficencia franquista era, en realidad, parte del aparato represor de la dictadura, y en los internados trataban a las criaturas con métodos castrenses.
Hija mía! ¡No me la quiten! Por compasión, no me la roben. ¡Que la maten conmigo! ¡Me la quiero llevar al otro mundo! ¡No quiero dejar a mi hija con esos verdugos!’. Fray Gumersindo de Estella describe así los gritos que el 22 de septiembre de 1937 se oyeron en la cárcel de Torrero (*Zaragoza*) antes del fusilamiento, entre otros detenidos republicanos, de *Selina Casas y de Margarita Navascués*. ‘Las di la absolución y, antes de que el teniente descargara los tiros de gracia, me alejé de aquel lugar caminando como un autómata’. Después se llevaron a las hijas de ambas.
Tras muchos años de “transición”, su memoria ha salido a la luz gracias al documental y libro de *Montse Armengol*y *Ricard Bellis*, “_Els nens perduts del franquismo_“, que recoge el desgarrador testimonio de unas criaturas desprovistas de todo derecho, etiquetadas de “enemigos”, cuyo único delito fue ser hijos de republicanos, de quienes se mantuvieron voluntariamente fieles a la Constitución y la democracia frente a los militares golpistas.


----------



## todoayen (1 Jul 2019)

Se me esta ocurriendo que a lo mejor el ejercito tuvo que intervenir para evitar que se siguiera asesinando impunemente a españoles........

Na, que tontería, seguro que lo hicieron porque Franco se levanto un dia y le dio por ahi, le daba rabia que la republica funcionase tan democraticamente que no podia tolerarlo.


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Jul 2019)

todoayen dijo:


> Se me esta ocurriendo que a lo mejor el ejercito tuvo que intervenir para evitar que se siguiera asesinando impunemente a españoles........



cuantos dice?
en el tiempo entre la toma de posesión del gobierno sin marxistas del frente popular hasta el golpe militar.


----------



## klopec (1 Jul 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Hallan una fosa común con una embarazada y su hijo de tres años*



Sobre el caso : 

- En primer lugar el resultado de la exhumación ha sido;* tres zapatos, un trozo de cadena, un colgante con forma de crucifijo y algunos huesos*.

- El hallazgo se realizó en una zona que *no era donde se decía que podía haber personas enterradas.* Es más, para construir el chamizo debajo del cual se han encontrado esos objetos se removió el terreno hace muchos años y nadie denunció la aparición de restos humanos, cosa que inevitablemente tuvo que ocurrir.

- Extrañamente no se han realizado pruebas de ADN ni ninguna otra que ratifique que los restos puedan ser de esas dos personas. En realidad, no se sabe exactamente a quien pertenecen ni los huesos ni los objetos. Se podían comparar con los de Isaac Cabo. ¿ Porqué no se ha hecho ?

- Puesto que Isaac Cabo murió por los años '80 no queda nadie que pudiera identificar los objetos encontrados y atribuirlos a esas dos personas. Es inexplicable que personas que no habían nacido cuando ocurrieron los hechos los identifiquen con tanta precisión. *Aunque después de lo del sonajero podemos esperar cualquier cosa de los "ejpertos" de la memoria ...*

- Se echan de menos los testimonios de las muchas personas que contemplaron durante dias los cadáveres. O de alguna que hubiera avisado que en ese terreno se habían enterrado personas. *O QUE LO HUBIERAN PUESTO EN CONOCIMIENTO DEL MARIDO*.


Hasta aquí asociar el supuesto hallazgo a la señora y su hijo es tan sólo cuestión de fé. Pero hay algo mas ;


En el año 42,* Isaac salió de prisión después de cumplir tres condenas* pero no volvió a Ponferrada sino que se estableció en Pedrún del Torío. 
¿ Porqué jamás se interesó por los supuestos cadáveres de su mujer e hijo ?¿ Ni siquiera pudo desplazarse a Ponferrada a poner un ramo de flores, una cruz o una señal en la presunta tumba de sus familiares queridos ?¿ Que problema habría si el Tribunal Militar estaba informado por la carta que le escribió Isaac ?


*No me trago la historia*_*; esto huele a otro bulo, historia, leyenda*_. Posiblemente la mujer y el hijo fueran asesinados. *O no*. Por quienes, *no se sabe*. Si estaba embarazada, *tampoco se sabe *...

Por tanto podemos decir sin temor a equivocarnos que estamos ante otro patético episodio de manipulación, engaño o trola característicos de la industria de la "_memoria_" ... De vergüenza ...


----------



## todoayen (1 Jul 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> cuantos dice?
> en el tiempo entre la toma de posesión del gobierno sin marxistas del frente popular hasta el golpe militar.



Me estás trolleando no?
Quieres decir que los republicanos permitieron que los marxistas se infiltraran y estropeasen un bonito proyecto?

Pues porque seguis yendo siempre de la mano en las manifas?


----------



## todoayen (1 Jul 2019)

A mi la paquita me la suda pero me jode la mentira, la izquierda estaba practicando un genocidio indiscriminado y eso motivó el golpe.

¿Eso se lo han contao a los ejpertos o solo les han dicho que franco era mu malo y mu fasha?


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Jul 2019)

Te estoy preguntando sobre lo que has dicho, te he rebatido, y saltas a otro tema


----------



## todoayen (1 Jul 2019)

Tu me estas insinuando que la república era una cosa hasta que llegaron los marxistas. Pero quién les abrió la puerta?

Quieres dar a entender que república y república marxista eran dos cosas diferentes????


----------



## machote hispano (1 Jul 2019)

El que abrió la puerta a los marxistas(pzoe, anarquistas,pce, etc) fue Alcalá Zamora, pensando que aplacaría a la Bestia; la cara de gilipollas que le quedó después del trabajo que dió hacer tragar el pucherazo de febrero del 36, para que lo echaran mientras estaba de viaje...

Que luego los propios marxistas se mataran entre ellos, y más que posiblemente al teniente Castillo, asesino pistolero experto en matar disidentes marxistas..., mientras los gilis de la CEDA y falange dejándose dar hostias..., y ahora reinventando la historia por unos eurillos, a sabiendas que se puede engañar a muchos, mucho tiempo, pero NO a todos todo el tiempo...


----------



## juster (1 Jul 2019)

Los rojos no aceptan que fueron la peor mierda antes durante y despues que el gran Franco los machacara durante decadas...
Malos perdedores...


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Jul 2019)

todoayen dijo:


> Tu me estas insinuando que la república era una cosa hasta que llegaron los marxistas. Pero quién les abrió la puerta?
> 
> Quieres dar a entender que república y república marxista eran dos cosas diferentes????



Te estoy diciendo que no había ministros del psoe ni pce en el gobierno contra el que se dio el golpe de estado, y preguntando cuantos muertos hubo en su mandato


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Jul 2019)

*SELINA CASAS, MARGARITA NAVASCUÉS y SIMONA BLASCO. Pretendieron ser MUJERES libres. Los franquistas no lo consintieron y las FUSILARON. El círculo del crimen se completó cuando unas monjas se APROPIARON de sus hijas*




Dos mujeres llevaban a dos hijitas de pecho en sus brazos. El fraile Gumersindo de Estella, describe la frase de la joven Simona junto a la tapia del cementerio: “Ya quedarán quienes vengarán nuestra muerte”. “¡Tantos hombres para matar a tres mujeres!”, gritó una. Gumersindo presenció el robo de sus niñas dejando constancia en un estremecedor diario: “¡Por compasión, no me la roben! Que la maten conmigo”, gritaba una. “¡No quiero dejar a mi hija con estos verdugos!”, exclamaba la otra.
Se entabló una lucha feroz entre los guardias, que intentaban arrancar a viva fuerza las criaturas del pecho y brazos de sus madres, y las pobres madres que defendían sus tesoros a brazo partido”. Los bebés, de un año, eran las hijas de Selina y Margarita. Las acusaban de haber intentado escapar a la zona republicana. “Sonó la descarga cerrada, les di la absolución, y antes de que el teniente descargara los tiros de gracia, me alejé caminando como un autómata”. Fueron asesinadas tres mujeres, Selina Casas, Margarita Navascués y Simona Blasco. *Dos monjas recogieron a las niñas* después de que *mataran a sus madres*. Era el 22 de septiembre de 1937.
Muchas mujeres como estas habían sido trabajadoras afiliadas a las Juventudes Comunistas, Izquierda Republicana, los sindicatos anarquistas CNT, FAI, o a las Juventudes Libertarias. Se habían enfrentado a cargas policiales por participar en huelgas, habían formado comitivas para exponer sus quejas o propuestas, habían defendido los derechos de los presos políticos. Tenían una intensa actividad sindical y lucha política a sus espaldas, no eran simplemente compañeras de hombres republicanos. Esta minoría militante ejercitó labores muy importantes, mujeres como María Domínguez, Pilar Ginés, Selina Cassas, Margarita Navascués, Victoria Gracia, Simona Blasco y sus hermanas Petra y Damiana, Leonor Lizandra, Quiteria Serrano, Angeles Santos, Maria Castanera, *Concha Monrás*, Julia Miravé, Alicia Casas, y tantas otras. Mujeres políticas que vendían prensa libertaria durante la República, miembros activos de células, propagandistas, asesoras de vecinos en temas sociales, promotoras de motines, asistentes a manifestaciones. Mujeres que en los primeras momentos de la sublevación colaboraron en el esfuerzo común de resistencia al golpe, asaltando los cuarteles de la guardia civil, cortando carreteras, pidiendo armas en la delegación de gobierno o secundando la huelga general.
Gumersindo contó el reproche de los reos: “No quiero confesarme a una religión que me mata”. Presenció 1.700 fusilamientos en las *tapias del cementerio de Torrero*(Zaragoza) entre 1936 y 1942. Don Tregidio exclamó: “¡Viva Dios y el socialismo!”. El comandante gritó: “¡Fuego!”, se oyó la fatal descarga. Ocho balas acribillaron cada cuerpo, cayeron de espaldas a tierra. Los cadáveres estaban sobre un charco de sangre que regaba cantidad de tomillos, confundidos con el rocío. Un teniente les dio dos tiros de pistola en la cabeza. “Como sacerdote y cristiano sentía repugnancia ante tan numerosos asesinatos y no podía aprobarlos”. Tampoco pudo impedirlos. El sacerdote se entristecía con una iglesia a favor del bando que ordenaba aquellas muertes, sin defensas, juicios ni garantías. La mayoría de los reos desconocían la acusación que les llevaba al paredón.
“Mi actitud contrastaba vivamente con la de otros religiosos, incluso superiores míos, que se entregaban con regocijo extraordinario y no solo aprobaban cuanto ocurría, sino que aplaudían y prorrumpían en vivas con frecuencia”, escribió Gumersindo. Terminada la guerra, los fusilamientos seguían, cerca de 700 después de la contienda. Más de *3.543 republicanos* fueron fusilados en aquel muro desde la madrugada del 19 de julio de 1936 hasta el 20 de agosto de 1946. No se dejó de matar ni un solo día, ni en nochebuena. En octubre de 2010 se inauguró en el cementerio una espiral con los nombres de todas las víctimas.


----------



## fredesvindo (2 Jul 2019)

**
*
José Antonio Fúster, director de "La Gallina Ilustrada" (https://lagallina.es/), la publicación satírica más ingeniosa del momento, nos desvela lo que más temían los políticos de izquierda en la época de Manuel Azaña. *


----------



## klopec (2 Jul 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *VIDAS ROBADAS. HIJOS de las CÁRCELES franquistas. Unos 30.000 niños, hijos de REPUBLICANOS encarcelados o muertos, fueron a manos de familias del otro bando*



El tal Vinyes fue asesor del ex-juez Garzón en el patético Auto de dieciocho de noviembre de dos mil ocho con el que se pretendió iniciar una Causa General contra el franquismo y que acabó en uno de los ridículos jurídicos más sonados que se recuerdan.

Parte de ese Auto se dedica a los llamados "_niños robados_" del franquismo y en ese apartado las "_presuntas investigaciones_" de Vinyes tienen un lugar destacado. Una de las patrañas en las que se basa es :

*Los "sublevados" robaron 30.000 niños a los republicanos. [ MENTIRA ]*​
La cifra exacta es de 32.037 y se extrae del documento "_Informe sobre la labor desarrollada hasta la fecha para la repatriación de menores españoles expatriados_" del Servicio Exterior de Falange de fecha noviembre de 1.949. DE LA LECTURA DEL INFORME SE LLEGA A LA CONCLUSIÓN CONTRARIA A LA QUE LLEGAN GARZÓN - VINYES.

INFORME FALANGE : https://www.armharagon.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/194911-Falange-ni%C3%B1os.pdf

La cifra es el *NÚMERO DE NIÑOS QUE LOS REPUBLICANOS EXILIARON FORZOSAMENTE* antes de terminar la guerra civil, la inmensa mayoría sin el acompañamiento de sus familiares y quedando bajo la responsabilidad de los organismos republicanos. Tras un proceso de selección se distribuyeron por diversos países y se asignaron a familias o a instituciones según los "_criterios_" de las autoridades republicanas. Dicha cifra se obtiene en parte por las fichas incautadas a las autoridades republicanas y parte de las denuncias de los familiares que posteriormente quisieron repatriar a sus hijos.

Por tanto, *el régimen franquista NO SECUESTRÓ a los 32.037 niños que dice Vinyes - Garzón*. Al contrario, una vez terminada la guerra ;

- De una parte, los familiares que habían enviado a sus hijos a las "_colonias_", viéndose engañados, requirieron a las nuevas autoridades la búsqueda y repatriación de sus hijos.

- De otra, los países asilantes como Suiza interesaron la repatriación de los niños y colaboraron activamente con el gobierno de Franco.


_"En el caso de Suiza, un primer grupo de niños vascos llegó en *septiembre de 1.937*. Fueron distribuidos entre familias católicas de Ginebra, Lucerna y Friburgo. La segunda expedición estuvo formada por 390 niños, apadrinados por el Comité de Ayuda a los niños españoles. Fueron alojados también en casas de familias católicas y socialistas de diversas ciudades.
La presencia de los niños _*no contó con el apoyo del Gobierno federal*_, que pronto atendió las solicitudes de repatriación planteadas por el gobierno del general Franco. *En septiembre de 1.939, la gran mayoría de los niños habían sido repatriados.* Parte de ellos, sin embargo, se reunieron con sus padres, que estaban exiliados en Francia._

*FUENTE* : ( Folleto sobre "niños robados", UGT, Fundación Pablo Iglesias, Fundación Largo Caballero )


No sólo no hubo secuestro sino que la actuación, calificada como "criminal" por la judicatura de extrema izquierda, se orientó en la reparación del engaño realizado por las autoridades republicanas toda vez que, como es ampliamente conocido, esas autoridades se dedicaron a repartirse la inmensa fortuna expoliada sin que dicha riqueza repercutiera en los exiliados a su cargo como el caso de Méjico donde el apoyo y respaldo de las autoridades a los exiliados "_de base_" terminó cuando se acabó el tesoro del yate "_Vita_".

Se consiguieron repatriar unos 20.000 bien por encargo de sus familiares, por interesarlo el pais asilante o por encontrarse los jóvenes en situación de abandono o necesidad, sin que se conozca caso alguno de repatriación de menores que convivían con sus familiares.

Como ejemplo y en lo concerniente a Rusia, las gestiones realizadas culminarían en 1.957 con la repatriación del primer gran grupo de "_niños de rusia_" llegando a Castellón 412 personas en el buque Crimea. En total, de Rusias regresarían la mitad de los cinco mil niños enviados en los años '30.

No contarán Vinyes o Garzón verguenzas como la historia trágica de esos niños enviados a Rusia que acabaron enrolados en el Ejército Rojo o como borrachos, ladrones o putas en las calles rusas, como relata *el comunista Jesús Hernández Tomás en "El país de la gran mentira" ( pag.100 - 101 ).*


_"Muchos de nuestros niños eran ya adolescentes de ambos sexos. Habían pasado seis o siete años desde que salieron de España. Los más pequeños sufrían llorando las terribles calamidades de aquellas marchas y contramarchas, de las huidas empavorecidas durante semanas y meses, muertos de hambre, comidos de miserias y ateridos de frío. Los mayorcitos con quince o dieciséis años rompieron todas las amarras de la cuartelera disciplina y comenzaron a vivir por su propia cuenta. En Taskhent ( Asia ) llegaron a organizarse en bandas de salteadores que robaban a mano armada y realizaban toda clase de tropelías entre los habitantes de la región. *Preferían la muerte o el presidio a continuar pereciendo de hambre en los colectivos escolares*. En Samarkanda y en Tibliss ( Georgia ) _*las jovencitas aprendieron que podían mitigar el hambre prostituyéndose*_, entregándose a los oficiales del Ejército o a los altos burócratas del Partido o de la Administración que eran los únicos que podían pagar sus caricias con un pedazo de pan. No pocas de ellas quedaron embarazadas._
_
El anhelo de salir de la Unión Soviética se apoderó tan inconteniblemente de los jóvenes españoles que llegaban a extremos de desesperación como en el conocido caso de Florentino Meana Carrillo que, al perder las esperanzas de poder abandonar la URSS, escribió una carta en la que explicaba su decisión de arrancarse la vida antes de continuar encerrado «en el inmenso campo de concentración y de hambre» que era la Unión Soviética. Ingirió un vaso de ácido sulfúrico. Al enterarse su hermano, otro jovencito, tomó un cuchillo, se trasladó al Hotel Lux donde creyó encontrar a Pasionaria, que era la que le había denegado la autorización a su hermano para regresar a España 

*Cuando en 1.943 salí yo de la Unión Soviética, el problema que más profundamente me había distanciado del resto de la dirección del Partido Comunista Español fue precisamente el de los niños y jóvenes, reclamados por sus padres o que habían expresado deseos de regresar a España junto a sus familiares, y que la obstinación criminal de Pasionaria y Antón, retenían en la URSS «hasta educarlos como buenos bolcheviques», pues — decía Pasionaria — «no podemos devolverlos a sus padres convertidos en golfos y en prostitutas, ni permitir que salgan de aquí en furibundos antisoviéticos».*_


----------



## Incorrezto (2 Jul 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Te estoy diciendo que no había ministros del psoe ni pce en el gobierno contra el que se dio el golpe de estado, y preguntando cuantos muertos hubo en su mandato



Que, sorprendido al darte cuenta que en el gobierno no había marxistas sino burgueses demócratas?
Y que los muertos se cuentan con los dedos?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Jul 2019)

'Los republicanos fueron los primeros que lucharon contra el fascismo en Europa. Estamos en deuda con ellos'

"Los republicanos fueron los primeros que lucharon contra el fascismo en Europa. Estamos en deuda con ellos"

El sindicalista noruego es integrante de Elogit, la mayor confederación sindical noruega de electricistas, que ha ayudado a financiar a la Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica (ARMH) varias exhumaciones de fosas comunes de la Guerra Civil. Se encuentra en España junto a una delegación de jóvenes sindicalistas, para asistir a la exhumación de la maestra Genara Fernández, financiada por el organismo y llevada a cabo este fin de semana en el cementerio de León.

CAROLINA ESPINOZA CARTES


Es de mirada esquiva y a veces se siente incómodo cuando le preguntan por datos personales. Fuma moderado, "lo normal -dice riendo- en un país donde un paquete de tabaco roza los 12 euros". Se conoce todos los rincones del centro de Oslo y le seguimos a paso apurado hasta la planta 34 de un edificio que ahora es una conocida cadena hotelera norteamericana. Allí trabajó como ascensorista hasta 1990, año en el que asumió tareas del sindicato central de Elogit en Noruega. Nació en un pequeño pueblo al norte, cerca del círculo polar ártico, pero vive desde hace 30 años en Oslo. *Lleva desde 1975 afiliado a una agrupación que reúne hoy a más de 38.000 afiliados*.

Pero cuando Henning Solhaug habla de las consecuencias del neoliberalismo y de su amenaza creciente en Europa en desmedro de los derechos de los trabajadores, se apasiona. “El fascismo y el neoliberalismo han matado y siguen matando a mucha gente en el mundo. *Nuestro deber es mostrarle a los jóvenes las consecuencias del fascismo*, saber de cerca qué hizo el fascismo y cómo hubo gente en el pasado que luchó contra su expansión en toda Europa. Esta es una forma de aprender lo que es el fascismo, porque el fascismo no es gente rara con ideas exóticas. Es la violencia de grandes compañías del capital financiero, de los terratenientes para conservar sus poderes, *está en muchos lugares y debemos aprender a detectarlo*”.

A Solhaug le impactó tanto la lucha de los republicanos en la Guerra Civil Española y los testimonios de noruegos que vinieron a luchar en las Brigadas Internacionales (700 noruegos en las Brigadas Internacionales defendiendo la Segunda República), que pensó junto a sus compañeros en cómo lograr que las consecuencias del fascismo en España fueran conocidas por los jóvenes actuales de una manera viva. De esto y del impacto emocional que le causó el saber que *más de 114.000 personas siguen enterradas en las cunetas* y siendo buscadas por sus familiares, nació la colaboración de la Confederación Sindical Noruega de electricistas y la Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica (ARMH), una labor que se traduce en una aportación económica y que comenzó hace seis años.






Henning Solhaug en Oslo, en el hotel en el que trabajó hasta 1990 como ascensorista. / IGNACIO IZQUIERDO PATIÑO

“Contacté con la gente de la ARMH en 2013, cuando viajamos con el Comité Ejecutivo de mi sindicato a España a conocer cómo la crisis económica había afectado a los sindicatos. Y nos encontramos con esto, con el drama de las exhumaciones y dijimos, tenemos que hacer algo al respecto, *queremos ayudar a la gente a buscar a sus seres queridos*”. La respuesta no se hizo esperar y tras una conversación del Comité de Ayuda Popular, un órgano dentro del sindicato fundado en 1930 y desde el que se promueven proyectos con Palestina y Latinoamérica, se aprobó en 2014 la colaboración de 100.000 coronas noruegas (unos 11.000 euros) para ayudar a financiar la primera exhumación: la de Perfecto de Dios, hermano del último guerrillero antifranquista gallego Camilo de Dios, cuya historia fue narrada posteriormente en un documental. 


Inicia sesión
estás leyendo"LOS REPUBLICANOS FUERON LOS PRIMEROS QUE LUCHARON CONTRA EL FASCISMO EN EUROPA. ESTAMOS EN DEUDA CON ELLOS"
publicidad






*ENTREVISTA A HENNING SOLHAUG"Los republicanos fueron los primeros que lucharon contra el fascismo en Europa. Estamos en deuda con ellos"*
publicidad


¿QUÉ ES ESTE ICONO?Te presentamos nuestro mapa de transparencia
El sindicalista noruego es integrante de Elogit, la mayor confederación sindical noruega de electricistas, que ha ayudado a financiar a la Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica (ARMH) varias exhumaciones de fosas comunes de la Guerra Civil. Se encuentra en España junto a una delegación de jóvenes sindicalistas, para asistir a la exhumación de la maestra Genara Fernández, financiada por el organismo y llevada a cabo este fin de semana en el cementerio de León.

SOCIEDAD 02.06.2019 12:11
CAROLINA ESPINOZA CARTES
Es de mirada esquiva y a veces se siente incómodo cuando le preguntan por datos personales. Fuma moderado, "lo normal -dice riendo- en un país donde un paquete de tabaco roza los 12 euros". Se conoce todos los rincones del centro de Oslo y le seguimos a paso apurado hasta la planta 34 de un edificio que ahora es una conocida cadena hotelera norteamericana. Allí trabajó como ascensorista hasta 1990, año en el que asumió tareas del sindicato central de Elogit en Noruega. Nació en un pequeño pueblo al norte, cerca del círculo polar ártico, pero vive desde hace 30 años en Oslo. *Lleva desde 1975 afiliado a una agrupación que reúne hoy a más de 38.000 afiliados*.
publicidad

Pero cuando Henning Solhaug habla de las consecuencias del neoliberalismo y de su amenaza creciente en Europa en desmedro de los derechos de los trabajadores, se apasiona. “El fascismo y el neoliberalismo han matado y siguen matando a mucha gente en el mundo. *Nuestro deber es mostrarle a los jóvenes las consecuencias del fascismo*, saber de cerca qué hizo el fascismo y cómo hubo gente en el pasado que luchó contra su expansión en toda Europa. Esta es una forma de aprender lo que es el fascismo, porque el fascismo no es gente rara con ideas exóticas. Es la violencia de grandes compañías del capital financiero, de los terratenientes para conservar sus poderes, *está en muchos lugares y debemos aprender a detectarlo*”.



¿Qué es y por qué
es importante?
se escribe con t
Te presentamos nuestro mapa de transparencia. Creado para lectores exigentes como tú
A Solhaug le impactó tanto la lucha de los republicanos en la Guerra Civil Española y los testimonios de noruegos que vinieron a luchar en las Brigadas Internacionales (700 noruegos en las Brigadas Internacionales defendiendo la Segunda República), que pensó junto a sus compañeros en cómo lograr que las consecuencias del fascismo en España fueran conocidas por los jóvenes actuales de una manera viva. De esto y del impacto emocional que le causó el saber que *más de 114.000 personas siguen enterradas en las cunetas* y siendo buscadas por sus familiares, nació la colaboración de la Confederación Sindical Noruega de electricistas y la Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica (ARMH), una labor que se traduce en una aportación económica y que comenzó hace seis años.





Henning Solhaug en Oslo, en el hotel en el que trabajó hasta 1990 como ascensorista. / IGNACIO IZQUIERDO PATIÑO
“Contacté con la gente de la ARMH en 2013, cuando viajamos con el Comité Ejecutivo de mi sindicato a España a conocer cómo la crisis económica había afectado a los sindicatos. Y nos encontramos con esto, con el drama de las exhumaciones y dijimos, tenemos que hacer algo al respecto, *queremos ayudar a la gente a buscar a sus seres queridos*”. La respuesta no se hizo esperar y tras una conversación del Comité de Ayuda Popular, un órgano dentro del sindicato fundado en 1930 y desde el que se promueven proyectos con Palestina y Latinoamérica, se aprobó en 2014 la colaboración de 100.000 coronas noruegas (unos 11.000 euros) para ayudar a financiar la primera exhumación: la de Perfecto de Dios, hermano del último guerrillero antifranquista gallego Camilo de Dios, cuya historia fue narrada posteriormente en un documental.
publicidad

*Una vergüenza para todos*

Camilo de Dios estaba en la cárcel cuando su hermano Perfecto fue enterrado cerca del cementerio en Chacherrero (Ávila) y su madre encarcelada y condenada a 13 años. Tuvieron que pasar 74 años para que en julio de 2014, los restos de Perfecto fueran exhumados y se hiciera justicia a todos los integrantes de una familia que había conocido el horror de la guerra. 74 años y el aporte económico extranjero. Algo que para el sindicalista noruego sigue siendo inexplicable.
“*El estado español debe cumplir con sus deberes*. Es verdad que las asociaciones de memoria y nosotros no podemos depender de ellos para hacer el trabajo de defensa de los derechos humanos, pero este trabajo es urgente porque hay familiares a quienes les queda poco tiempo de vida y que siguen buscando a sus seres queridos. Para mí esto es una verdadera vergüenza. No sólo para por el gobierno español, también para nosotros, porque los republicanos españoles lucharon por la democracia de toda Europa, defendían la democracia, estamos en deuda con ellos”, sostiene Solhaug.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Jul 2019)

664. Proeza

*Proeza*
​
Ciriaco Melanda Garrás - Fotografía de Fernando del Río Ruiz

*El niño de la imagen es Ciriaco Melanda Garrás. La metralla de una bomba que impactó en la calle Orioles del madrileño pueblo de Vallecas el 20 de enero de 1937, le amputó uno de sus piés y le causó graves daños en la espalda.
Su historia y la de su familia fue contada por Arturo Barea en el cuento "Proeza", incluido en el Libro "Valor y miedo", editado en 1938.*
"El 20 de enero de 1937, aproximadamente a las once de la mañana, volaba sobre Vallecas una escuadrilla de trimotores fascistas. Bombardearon el pueblo al pasar.
Ya fuera del núcleo de la población, sobre as casitas sueltas, diseminadas por los campos baldíos, un junker se destacó de los otros y descendió rápidamente sobre una explanada soleada.
Las mujeres toman el sol sentadas en sillas bajas de paja, formando un semicírculo irregular. Cosen y charlan, y de vez en cuando, una de ellas se levanta, penetra en una de las casitas cercanas y da una ojeada a la comida. Alrededor de ellas un enjambre de chiquillos que juegan sobre la tierra dura.
No hay hombres. Unos se fueron al frente, otros al trabajo en Madrid. Ahorrando duro, todos ellos, habían llegado a ser dueños de las casitas humildes que rodean la explanada. Algunas fueron construidas por la propia mano del hombre en los domingos y las horas libres. Se destacan de las demás por las líneas algo abombadas de los muros y este defecto se convierte en orgullo para sus dueños. Casi todos emigraron de las tierras áridas de la Mancha y habían venido, años hacía, a conquistar Madrid. De esta corriente emigratoria nació Vallecas. No se puede saltar de un pueblo de barro, perdido en la meseta, a la capital. Los emigrantes se paraban en las puertas de Madrid y allí acampaban, tomaban fuerzas y planeaban el asalto. Así, Vallecas, en principio, fue un grupo de ventas de arrieros. Después, un grupo de barracas de latas y maderas viejas. Más tarde, a la vez que Madrid se extendía y se aproximaba al arroyo Abroñigal, sucia frontera sobre la que había un puente mísero, Vallecas creció, edificó calles sólidas, cegó el arroyo y se convirtió en uno de los barrios obreros más populosos de Madrid. Aquellas casitas de las afueras eran patente de independencia. Sus dueños eran modestos comerciantes y obreros especializados.
Las explosiones recientes y el rápido descenso del avión sobre la explanada proyectaron a las mujeres y los chicos en todas direcciones. Algunos se tiraban al suelo. Otros buscaron el cobijo de sus casitas. De una de aquellas salió una mujer con un niño de pecho en brazos, llamando a sus hijos. Los cinco hijos venían ya corriendo hacia la casita, cogidos a su hermana mayor.
En aquel momento el avión vació su carga sobre la explanada y las casitas.
Tomó nuevamente altura y desapareció del horizonte.


​
María Melanda Garras en el hospital - Fotografía de Fernando del Río Ruiz


Quedaron en la explanada veintitrés cadáveres y tres heridos. La mujer cayó muerta en la puerta de su casa. Los trozos de la carne del niño mezclados con los trozos de la carne de la madre. La hija mayor -dieciséis años- cayó muerta sobre el cadáver de su hermana de doce. Uno de los niños, de seis años, quedó tendido en el suelo, vivo, falto de un pie y la espalda abierta, Otro de diez años, ileso, pero echando sangre por sus orejas, reventados sus oídos por las explosiones, salió corriendo, llevando a través del campo el cuerpo de su hermanita menor de cuatro años. Lo llevó él mismo hasta la casa de socorro: había recibido el polvo de la metralla y tenía más de cien heridas diminutas en su cuerpecito.
La niña estaba en la sala cuatro del Hospital Infantil del Niño Jesús. El niño cojo estaba en la cama cuatro de la sala treinta y uno del Hospital Provincial de Madrid.
El padre, como todas las mañanas, se había ido con un carro tirado por un borriquillo al mercado central de Madrid. Allí, compraba cajas de pescado que después revendía en Vallecas. Así, mantenía a sus seis hijos y levantó la casita, ladrillo a ladrillo.
Él mismo me ha contado la historia, sentado a la cabecera de la cama del niño que me miraba con los ojos oscuros muy abiertos.
El padre se llama: Raimundo Melanda Ruiz.
La madre se llamaba: Librada Garrás del Pozo.
Las ruinas de la casita herida por siete bombas conserva aún el número veintiuno de la calle de Carlos Orioles en Vallecas.
El avión era un trimotor junker alemán
Los asesinos no tienen nombre."
Arturo Barea.
_Valor y Miedo, _1938
Capítulo V - Proeza


Valor y miedo fue el primer libro publicado por Arturo Barea en 1938. Refleja la realidad social de la ciudad de Madrid cercada por tropas franquistas.


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Jul 2019)

Emocionante relato del bombardeo criminal del Hospital Clínico de Madrid, hecho por el decano de la Facultad de Medicina 

Valencia, 25. — Se encuentra en Valencia el decano de la Facultad de Medicina de Madrid, que ha sido llamado por el Gobierno, después del criminal bombardeo de que fue objeto el edificio de la Facultad y el Hospital de San Carlos. El decano de la Facultad de Medicina de Madrid ha manifestado que el dia 16 de noviembre, poco después de anochecer, fue bombardeado el Hospital Clínico y la Facultad de Medicina. Nadie esperaba el ataque, nada lo hacía prever, y ha añadido: 

«El criminal hecho se produjo de una manera rápida, aunque no tanto que no dé la seguridad de que la bárbara hazaña facciosa había sido premeditada cuidadosa y alevosamente. Sobre el edificio cayeron ocho bombas incendiarias. Una de ellas prendió su fuego en una de las salas ocupadas por mas de ciento cincuenta heridos graves y las llamas de otra prendieron en el piso más alto del edificio. Como se sabe, se trata de un edificio viejo, y ardieron en pompa sus maderas. No es para descrito el cuadro de horror que el espectáculo me produjo. Los heridos pugnaban por levantarse del lecho donde yacían, sumidos en el dolor de sus recientes operaciones. Entre el fragor de las explosiones y el crepitar del incendio, avivado por el viento, ya que todos los cristales de las ventanas quedaron hechos añicos, se oían los gritos desgarradores de los heridos y las voces de los enfermos de otras salas. 

Todas las estancias del hospital y de la Facultad quedaron a obscuras, como consecuencia del bombardeo. Los médicos, enfermeros y enfermeras, heroicamente se lanzaron a salvar a los heridos de las salas donde el fuego había prendido. 

Jamás he pasado por un trance de horror tan espantoso. Era una visión dantesca. Las llamas del incendio eran la única Iluminación que permitió el traslado de los heridos de la sala a que antes me he referido a otras estancias de la planta baja de la Facultad. 
La evacuación de la sala siniestrada fue dolorosísima y dramática. Mientras tanto, enfermeros y empleados, auxiliados por vecinos de Madrid, que se presentaron inmediatamente en el Hospital, se lanzaron a cortar el fuego, esparciendo sobre las llamas la arena de los sacos de defensa de las calles, hasta que acudieron los bomberos, que lograron, tras ímprobos trabajos, apagar el fuego. Pasamos horas de angustia tremenda, y no cedió esta angustia después ni en nuestro espíritu ni entre los enfermos y heridos, que temían que el bombardeo se repitiera, y algunos, presa de la más horrible excitación, pugnaban por marcharse y lanzaban lastimeros gritos. 

Los médicos llorábamos de indignación, sin poder comprender que pueda haber seres tan malvados que vayan a rematar, por procedimientos tan crueles, a heridos indefensos, a heridos que luchan entre la vida y la muerte y a los que nosotros nos esforzábamos en curar o aminorar su desgracia. 
Otra bomba destruyó completamente dos pisos de la Facultad de Medicina, al nivel del Laboratorio de Higiene, cuyo material científico y de trabajo quedó completamente destrozado y envuelto entre los escombros. 
Otras dos bombas cayeron en la linea de la fachada de la Facultad. Bien se deduce de todos estos detalles que el criminal ataque fue premeditado y llevado a efecto con todas las agravantes de la criminalidad más refinada. 

Una radio facciosa ha pretendido Justificar este hecho salvaje y cobarde asegurando que en la azotea del Hospital de San Carlos había cañones antiaéreos. Esto es total y absolutamente falso. Yo invité al Cuerpo diplomático acreditado en Madrid para que comprobara tan burda falsedad. Nadio pensó en colocar allí defensas antiaéreas, por creer, ingenuamente, que los acuerdos internacionales y el simple instinto de humanidad, ponía al hospital fuera del alcance de todo ataque.» 

Sobre la visita llevada a efecto por los diplomáticos al Hospital, después del bombardeo, dice el decano: 

«Tan pronto como se produjo el hecho, me apresuré a exponerlo ante los embajadores que se encuentran en Madrid, y sobre todo el de Inglaterra, hizo patente en la visita que hizo al Hospital su sentimiento por lo acaecido, y en el mismo sentido se pronunciaron otros diplomáticos; pero hubo uno, que representa a un pais amigo, que se permitió hacer ciertos distingos y comparaciones sobre la conducta de las fuerzas que actúan en la guerra, y yo hube de oponer a las frases inoportunas que dicho diplomático pronunció, la observación de que de un lado está el derecho y la ley y la voluntad de un pueblo, y de otro, un grupo de desleales que han faltado a su palabra de honor, entregando la patria al dominio de extranjeros. 

Acerca del triunfo final del pueblo, dijo el decano de la Facultad de Medicina que es indudable que si el espíritu del pueblo madrileño no decae, actos de barbarismo como el relatado, sirven para estimularle a poner más ardor en la lucha."


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Jul 2019)

A las seis y media de la tarde del 16 de Mayo de 1937 la artillería facciosa descargó muerte y dolor en el Puente de Vallecas, alrededor del actual número 71 de la Avenida de la Albufera, frente a la antigua fábrica de escayolas. Las autopsias cuentan unas heridas escalofriantes.

Muertos en el acto:
*Antonia Segura González*, 20 años, inhumada el el Patio de la Paz, sepultura perpetua, 1ª cavidad.
*Isabel Uriel Gutiérrez*, 20 años, en el patio de Santa Juliana, sepultura temporal nº.194.
*Maria Soriano Hernández*, 74 años, en el patio de Santa Juliana, sepultura temporal nº.194.
*Diego Manchado Santa María*, 62 años, en el Patio de San Ezequiel, 2ª cavidad, sepultura perpetua.

Muertos por las heridas sufridas:
*José Orgaz García*, 8 años, el 17 de mayo
*Juana San José Serrano*, 65 años, 18 de mayo por peritonitis.
*Ramona Pérez Olivares*, 27 años, 27 de mayo por septicemia.
*Julia Varea Sicilia*, sufrió fractura de la región parietal izquierda del cráneo con paralisis facial y hemiplegia derecha, habiendo sido trepanada y extraído un trozo de metralla...Fallecida el 18 de septiembre, a los 29 años, por meningitis-encefalitis..

Heridos curados:
*Eulogio de la Fuente*, en mayo, de heridas en codo izquierdo, espalda, región sacra y pierna izquierda. Queda con metralla dentro del pulmón izquierdo.
*Francisco Sánchez* (novio de Isabel Uriel, que iba de luto), heridas en muslo derecho, cara interna del brazo izquierdo, cadera izquierda. Alta el dos de julio "sin deformidad ni defecto".
*Tomás Serrano*, fractura abierta de antebrazo izquierdo, continúa en O´Donnell, 44 el 10 de septiembre
*Miguel Hernández
Dionisia Pérez
Isabel Pérez
Salvador Martínez
Juana Moreno García*, esposa de Santos Ramos San José.
*Santos Ramos Sanjosé*, hijo de Juana San José. Fractura de fémur izquierdo tercio medio, dado de alta el 25 de septiembre.
*Emilio Calderón
Andrés Arranz Molinero* era el novio de Julia Varea. Sufrió, además, herida en región occipital sin secuelas.
*Bernabea Orgaz García* no recibe el alta hasta el 20 de noviembre
*Ricardo Cao Tundidor* curó en quince días de herida en parte posterior del muslo derecho.

Según las declaraciones del padre de una de las asesinadas en las diligencias de identificación de los cadáveres, su hija había ido a "comprar pipas" al Puente de Vallecas. Había quedado con su novio, como Julia Varea (su padre firma Barea). Seguramente fueran amigas. Hay hermanos, matrimonios, suegras. Familias con varios miembros muertos y heridos.

_*Fte: Pares. Tribunales Populares.*_
http://madridquebienresiste.forumup.es/viewforum.php?f=8&mforum=madridquebienresiste


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Jul 2019)

*La transición inmodélica. franco ganó la guerra, la postguerra y la transición*




Existe una percepción generalizada en los establishments políticos y mediáticos españoles de que la Transición de la dictadura a la democracia fue modélica. En realidad, la Transición se hizo en términos muy favorables a estas fuerzas conservadoras, herederas de aquellas que en su día fueron responsables del golpe militar de 1936 y que, 40 años más tarde, dirigieron aquel proceso de transición. Me estoy refiriendo a la banca, a la patronal y a la Iglesia, defendidas por el Ejército y por la Monarquía, que representa el símbolo y continuidad de este dominio.
España es el único país de Europa que ha padecido una dictadura donde las víctimas asesinadas por aquella continúan desaparecidas sin que el Estado se haya atrevido a desenterrarlas y darles el homenaje que se merecen. Estos indicadores, entre otros muchos, deberían *cuestionar la definición de aquella Transición como modélica*. En Alemania y en Italia, el nazismo y el fascismo fueron derrotados. En España, sin embargo, el franquismo no lo fue. El Estado franquista se adaptó bajo la presión nacional e internacional a un nuevo proceso democrático, junto con las débiles izquierdas reprimidas durante la dictadura. Esta falta de equilibrio de fuerzas entre derechas, mucho mas poderosas que las izquierdas, forzó a realizar la transición como se hizo. Pero es un error hacer de esta situación una virtud y llamarla modélica. El dominio de las derechas aparece en múltiples dimensiones de nuestras instituciones políticas y mediáticas, como la Monarquía, excluida del escrutinio y crítica democrática por común acuerdo de los medios de información del país o la ausencia de una condena del franquismo por parte del Parlamento español, tal como el Parlamento italiano condenó en su día la época fascista o el Parlamento alemán condenó el régimen nazi o, más recientemente, el Parlamento francés condenó el régimen colaboracionista de Vichy.
La ausencia de tal condena al régimen franquista se quiere justificar indicando que tanto los vencedores como los vencidos de la guerra civil fueron responsables de terribles violaciones de los derechos humanos durante y después de aquel conflicto. Esta supuesta equivalencia es, sin embargo, insostenible. No sólo porque la violencia y violaciones de los derechos humanos de los vencedores fue mucho mayor que la de los vencidos, o porque la violencia de los vencedores fuera parte de una política de Estado, mientras que la mayoría de la perpetrada por los vencidos no fue apoyada ni por el Estado republicano ni por la Generalidad de Cataluña, sino porque los primeros rompieron con las reglas democráticas y la gran mayoría de los segundos lucharon para reinstaurarlas y defenderlas. El silencio institucional sobre estos hechos, con ausencia de condena del régimen franquista y del golpe militar que lo estableció, empobrece enormemente a la democracia española.
Un elemento clave para la continuación de este dominio de las derechas reaccionarias y uninacionales es precisamente el olvido de aquel pasado que el establishment derechista enfatiza como necesario para construir el futuro. El hecho de que España sea el segundo país después de Camboya que tiene un mayor porcentaje de personas desaparecidas por causas políticas (150.000), sin que se las busque y se continúe recuperando su dignidad y dándoles el homenaje debido, se debe a este olvido impuesto. Tal continuidad aparece también en la promoción del nacionalismo españolista por parte de la Iglesia Católica, cuyo poder explica que España sea el único Estado europeo con un Concordato con el Vaticano. Y la máxima expresión de este continuismo es la complicidad de la Corona con el franquismo, que aparece incluso a nivel personal. España es el único país democrático que permite un monumento edificado para honrar al dictador y al fundador del partido fascista, siendo sus herederos receptores de numerosas dádivas por parte del Monarca y por parte del Estado


----------



## klopec (3 Jul 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Proeza*
> 
> *El niño de la imagen es Ciriaco Melanda Garrás. La metralla de una bomba que impactó en la calle Orioles del madrileño pueblo de Vallecas el 20 de enero de 1937, le amputó uno de sus piés y le causó graves daños en la espalda.
> Su historia y la de su familia fue contada por Arturo Barea en el cuento "Proeza", incluido en el Libro "Valor y miedo", editado en 1938.*
> ...



Este hilo empieza a convertirse en un cajón de sastre de la guerra y posguerra. Pondremos tags ;

*[ BOMBARDEOS ]*

Bonita novela; lo siguiente no es un relato ficticio. Mientras Vallecas se encontraba cercano al frente, *Córdoba NO* ;


_La aviación republicana estuvo muy activa desde finales de marzo, atacando las líneas del frente y los pueblos de Montoro, Villa del Río y Bujalance. Pocos días después, el 1-04-1.937, sobre las 12 horas, tuvo lugar sobre Córdoba el bombardeo más trágico de toda la guerra, con un balance de más de treinta muertos. Las bombas cayeron, entre otros lugares, en el *Hospital Militar, Hospital Psiquiátrico y en los alrededores de la estación de Cercadilla*.

El parte oficial del Ministerio de Marina y Aire de las 23.00 horas de ese día decía textualmente :_



_Hoy fueron bombardeados en Córdoba los talleres de la Electro-Mecánica, destinados a la producción de material de guerra, y los cuarteles, lanzándose por nuestros aviones 40 bombas de 25 kg y otras 40 de 50 kg _


_Por su parte, el Boletín de Operaciones nº 365 de la Jefatura de las Fuerzas Aéreas, fechado el mismo día en Albacete, dice lo siguiente :_



_GRUPO 12. Ocho Katiuskas bombardearon con buen resultado los Cuarteles y fábrica de municiones de Córdoba. La artillería antiaérea de esta Capital hizo fuego contra nuestros aviones sin resultado. Al regresar tomó tierra por avería y sin novedad un avión, 16 kms al suroeste de Santa Cruz de Mudela _


_En efecto, el ataque fue realizado por los Katiuskas del Grupo 12, en concreto por la 2ª Escuadrilla ( en aquella época mixta de españoles y soviéticos ) mandada entonces por el mayor Enrique Pereira Basanta, al menos de forma nominal. Ese día los aviones no operaron desde su base habitual en Sisante ( Cuenca ), sino desde Liria ( Valencia ), donde habían sido destacados para realizar ataques sobre Aragón y Mallorca. Los objetivos de esa incursión eran los cuarteles de Córdoba, como queda de manifiesto en los partes antes citados y en el cuaderno de vuelo del capitán observador Antonio Blanch Rodríguez reproducido por Salas y Madariaga. La fábrica de municiones citada es, evidentemente, la Electromecánica, que producía vainas para cartuchos.

*Sin embargo, ninguno de los objetivos señalados fue alcanzado*. Una bomba cayó en el hospital militar, concretamente en la farmacia que quedó completamente destruida. Allí murieron José Prieto Lovera, alférez farmacéutico. Marcos Benavente López, practicante de Farmacia del C.A.S.E. ( Cuerpo Auxiliar de Suboficiales Especialistas ). Juan Martín Camacho, mozo de Farmacia. Miguel Ortiz Lama, soldado destinado en la farmacia. Baldomero Delgado Adame, ídem ( llevaba cinco días en la farmacia ). Manuel Ignacio Henares Ayala, artillero 2º del Regimiento de Artillería Pesada nº 1, agregado a la farmacia. Y Carlos Par Balcells, paisano, natural de Barcelona, licenciado en Ciencias Químicas, que trabajaba en la farmacia tras incorporarse a zona nacional desde Hamburgo ( Alemania ), donde residía, al enterarse del asesinato de su padre en Barcelona por elementos frentepopulistas. El jefe de la farmacia, farmacéutico primero ( capitán ) Antonio Contreras Morales, resultó ileso por encontrarse en esos momentos en otra dependencia del hospital.

En el resto del hospital y en sus alrededores fallecieron Antonio Romero Noriega, alférez de Aviación, herido el 20-12-1.936 sobre Cañete de las Torres cuando pilotaba un Breguet-XIX y convaleciente en el hospital; herido de nuevo, falleció en agosto de 1.937. Domingo Botella Campoy, sargento de Artillería. Juan Canales Torralbo, de 14 años y natural de Doña Mencía, que transitaba junto al hospital. Rafael Bello del Toro, de la Bandera de Falange de Las Palmas. Antonio Jiménez Duarte, ídem. Antonio Jiménez Neira, padre del anterior y médico de la misma Bandera. Carmen Morales Olmedo, empleada del hospital. Basilio Pozo, sanitario. Emilio Sánchez García, guardia cívico que estaba de guardia en la puerta falsa del hospital. María Chicano Parejo. Antonia Fernández Almagro.

La otra zona que sufrió grandes daños fue la del barrio de Cercadilla, inmediata al cuartel de Artillería que era, sin duda, el objetivo. En esta ocasión el error fue mínimo, de unas decenas de metros, porque las bombas impactaron en Avda. de América y calles Garellano, Hernán Ruiz, Roque Figueroa y Pasaje Ruiz Armenta. Sin embargo, ese pequeño error se tradujo en una espantosa carnicería. Allí murieron Juan Valderrama Fernández y Juan de Dios Corona Cantor, ferroviarios. Francisco Ibáñez Guerrero, jornalero, su esposa Encarnación Morón García y la hija de ambos Encarnación Ibáñez Morón. Cayetano Iradi Ruano. Victoria Díaz Jiménez. Adoración Ruiz Pérez, y sus hijos Concepción, Remedios, Fuensanta y Aurelio Leiva Ruiz. Felisa Pérez Camacho*. *Rosalía Aranzona Benítez*. *Tránsito Enríquez Requena*. *Carmen Cordero Quintana*, *sus hijas Pura y Fernanda Pila Cordero y su nieto Antonio Martín Pila*. *_*Todos civiles. *


Y fué la única vez. *NO* :

_La obra, editada por Almuzara, cuenta con numerosas imágenes, casi todas inéditas, desde las tomadas por los mismo aviadores que bombardeaban, fotos de daños a la ciudad y fotos actuales que recuerdan la ocasión, como la estatua de Osio, a la que arrancaron el brazo derecho y posteriormente se restauró. Con un completo índice, Patricio Hidalgo enumera en su primer libro *cada uno de las 46 incursiones aéreas desde el 27 de julio de 1.936 al 9 de diciembre de 1.938*, aportando el balance de víctimas ( 156 demostradas, de las que ha identificado a 127 ) y el daño en iglesias ( Catedral, San Andrés, Santa Marina, etcétera ), en edificios civiles y el pánico en la población, ofreciendo una nueva visión de la guerra. _


----------



## klopec (3 Jul 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> 'Los republicanos fueron los primeros que lucharon contra el fascismo en Europa. Estamos en deuda con ellos'



Los noruegos no son nadie para venir a dar lecciones de "_derechos humanos_" y mucho menos si son comunistas.


Camilo de Dios y su familia fueron parte de una banda de guerrilleros comunistas. Empezó su "_carrera_" a los doce años ya que su padre fue fundador del PCE en su pueblo. Éste y su hermano fallecieron en combate . Su madre y su hermano fueron interceptados por la Guardia Civil mientras intentaban escapar armados a Francia. Su hermano cayó en combate con las Fuerzas de seguridad y su madre fue detenida. *En ningún caso eran "inocentes civiles represaliados"*


_"Poco antes de que Carrillo renunciase a la guerra de guerrillas y los maquis enfilasen los Pirineos, un chaval de apellido mesiánico se echaba al monte. Camilo había nacido tres años antes del comienzo de la Guerra Civil en Sandiás. Hijo del fundador del PCE en ese pequeño pueblo de Ourense, a los doce ya ejercía, como su madre y su hermano mayor, de enlace. Muerto el padre, los tres pasaron a la clandestinidad. Un quinceañero rebelde. Un guerrillero imberbe. Un preso sin juventud."

"Madre e hijo partían hacia Madrid disfrazados de segadores, ajenos a las penalidades de Camilo en prisión. Los acompañaban otros dos guerrilleros, Manuel Rodríguez y Juan Sorga, *cuando la Guardia Civil los interceptó en el pueblo abulense*. Sorga pudo haber llegado a Francia, el destino final que pretendían alcanzar los fugados; a Rodríguez le dieron garrote tras detenerlo días más tarde; y *Perfecto fue cosido a balazos allí mismo*. Su madre, en vez de huir, lo remendó a abrazos, uno por cada año de cárcel, hasta cumplir trece. Camilo se enteró de su muerte meses después, cuando llegó la carta remitida por Carmen Fernández Seguín._

A pesar de que había pruebas más que suficientes de su pertenencia a una célula terrorista comunista, la "_malvada justicia franquista_" le conmuta la pena de muerte a su madre y a él no lo procesa por ser menor de edad. *MENUDA "REPRESIÓN" ...*


_Entre ambos medió una correspondencia macabra. Desde el penal de Alcalá escribía un muerto. Y una muerta devolvía las palabras desde la prisión de Segovia. *Ambos habían sido condenados a la pena capital, si bien él se libró por ser menor y a su madre le conmutaron la pena*._

*FUENTE* : Camarada Camilo, guerrillero antifranquista

Sin embargo, LOS NORUEGOS COMO EL SINVERGÜENZA DEL REPORTAJE NO FUERON TAN "_AMABLES_" CON LAS MUJERES A LAS QUE ACUSARON EXAGERADAMENTE DE COLABORAR CON LOS NAZIS. LOS _MEMORIALISTAS_ HIPÓCRITAS Y_ *LOS COBARDES ROJOS NORUEGOS* _DE LA MANITA, rindiéndo honores a los guerrilleros "_demócratas_" de Stalin y tapando sus vergüenzas en los panfletos oficiales de la "_industria de la memoria_".


_Esta conducta había pasado inadvertida en la historia hasta ahora. Sin embargo, después de que el Centro Noruego de Estudios sobre el Holocausto y las Minorías Religiosas haya desvelado que *entre 30.000 y 50.000 mujeres del país sufrieron represalias tras la Segunda Guerra Mundial, el gobierno noruego les ha pedido perdón más de siete décadas después*. _«_En el período que siguió a la liberación, muchas chicas y mujeres noruegas que habían mantenido una relación con los soldados alemanes o eran sospechosas fueron víctimas de un trato indigno. Hoy, en nombre del gobierno, quiero pedir disculpas_»,_ afirmó la primara ministra Erna Solberg durante un acto en conmemoración del 70 aniversario de la Declaración de los Derechos Humanos.

Con todo, el caso de las «chicas alemanas» no es el único que ha levantado ampollas en el país. *Otra de las injusticias más sonadas involucró a los hijos que estas mujeres tuvieron con los soldados alemanes*, entre 10.000 y 12.000.

Estos pequeños fueron también blanco de las autoridades locales y, en los casos más extremos, fueron *apartados de sus familias y reubicados en instituciones gubernamentales*. El abuso que sufrieron hizo que un grupo de estos jóvenes demandara a su país el 2.007 frente al Tribunal Europeo de Derechos Humanos. Con todo, su queja no fue admitida por la cantidad de tiempo que había pasado desde que ocurrieron los hechos.

Tras ser capturadas, el castigo más habitual al que tenían que hacer frente estas mujeres ( por descontado, sin juicio previo ) era que les afeitasen la cabeza delante de una muchedumbre que jaleaba al «esquilador». A partir de entonces, pasaban a convertirse en «Femmes tondues» ( «Mujeres afeitadas» ) y eran objeto de escarnio público. El siguiente paso solía consistir en subirlas a un camión descubierto y pasearlas por la ciudad para que todos los vecinos viesen sus caras. Aquel estigma las acompañaba durante años. Aunque hubo otros más drásticos que consistían en grabar esvásticas en su frente.

Con todo, el escarnio público fue el menor de los castigos. *Las más desafortunadas fueron apalizadas o asesinadas a golpes en mitad de las calles. Otras fueron fusiladas en el acto sin que tuvieran posibilidad de explicarse*. Todo ello, para asombro y enfado de algunos líderes de la Resistencia."_

*FUENTE* : El cruel castigo de Noruega hacia las «chicas alemanas» que se acostaron con nazis


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Jul 2019)

Sobre los españoles en noruega, primera batalla de la 2gm, sin contar la guerra de España 

Memoria - República - Textos Imprescindibles - 11 Division en Brunete


----------



## klopec (3 Jul 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Sobre los españoles en noruega, primera batalla de la 2gm, sin contar la guerra de España



Tuvieron que ir los republicanos españoles porque los _cagalones_ comunistas noruegos no tuvieron cojones de combatir a los alemanes. *Y QUIEREN VENIR AQUÍ A DAR LECCIONES DE LUCHA "ANTIFASCISTA" ... *

Y para quitarse el cargo de conciencia *de lo que le hicieron a sus mujeres* después *de que otros* echaran a los alemanes vienen a dar una limosna para desenterrar a bandoleros comunistas ... 

*Menuda vergüenza de Noruegos. Menuda vergüenza de "memorialistas" ...*


----------



## Linthor (3 Jul 2019)

La Psoe, cueva de ladrones y asesinos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Jul 2019)

*La columna de los 8.000: VIOLENCIA, MALDAD, CRUELDAD, TERROR y MUERTE en Extremadura, el franquismo más letal*




Sólo 15 días después del golpe fascista, salieron desde Sevilla hacia Madrid las columnas del comandante Castejón y del teniente coronel Asensio. Atravesaron Extremadura para conquistar Badajoz uniendo los territorios golpistas del sur al norte de España. A su paso por las poblaciones ejecutaban sistemáticamente a todos quienes tenían que ver con partidos, sindicatos, organizaciones Republicanas. A medida que los franquistas avanzaban, miles de Republicanos escapaban del horror y la muerte huyendo hacia el último territorio Republicano de la provincia de Badajoz.
A mediados de septiembre de 1936 el oeste de la provincia de Badajoz estaba tomado por los nazionales, salvo la pequeña bolsa Republicana en la zona de Llerena, Jerez de los Caballeros, Fregenal de la Sierra y Villanueva del Fresno, lugares donde se habían concentrado miles de Republicanos de una gran cantidad de pueblos de la provincia de Badajoz. A esta bolsa solo les quedaba luchar hasta la muerte o huir. A Fregenal llegaban cientos de personas que huían del horror, triplicando caóticamente la población hasta casi las 6.000 personas. Alojar, alimentar a tantísima gente era un problema sin solución, sabiendo además que en breve esa zona también sería conquistada. Algunos se internaron en Portugal, arriesgándose a ser detenidos por la PIDE portuguesa y devueltos a los franquistas o falangistas, que los fusilaban de inmediato. Un grupo de unas 1.400 personas se salvaron gracias a la solidaridad del pueblo portugués de Barrancos y a la valentía y humanidad del teniente Seixas. Muchos otros no tuvieron tanta suerte.
Hacia el 15 de septiembre muchos desesperados intentaron llegar hasta Azuaga, recorriendo unos 100 km de vías de secundarias, en poder de los Republicanos, donde estarían seguros y tendrán el camino abierto hacia Madrid. Gran parte de la columna estaba compuesta por familias, mujeres, niños y viejos, que llevaban en animales sus escasas pertenencias, gentes sencillas, que huían de sus pueblos por miedo o por sus ideas políticas. Había también personas significadas en el organigrama republicano de sus poblaciones. La columna, de unas 8.000 personas, dió nombre a la expedición. Se internaron hacia Fuente de Cantos, cruzaron la peligrosa Vía de la Plata, de noche, para evitar encuentros con los sublevados. Atravesaron dehesas, padecían falta de agua por la sequedad estival. Se avanzaba difícilmente a marchas forzadas. En la vanguardia algunos milicianos armados con escopetas de caza, fusiles y alguna bomba de mano de fabricación casera. Era una operación arriesgada, la zona estaba en poder de los fascistas.
El plan era conocido por los nazionales de Sevilla, Queipo de Llano había declarado, “Que no quede nadie vivo”. Tenían informadores, incluso un avión de reconocimiento. Sabían perfectamente que era una columna de civiles fugitivos, el limitado armamento que llevaban, pero la atacaron como si tratara de un ejército regular. Al atardecer del 17 de septiembre la columna estaba ya cerca de la zona Republicana, pero los fascistas del comandante Gómez Cobián les esperaban en el Cerro de la Alcornocosa: Una compañía del Regimiento de Granada y 500 voluntarios, falangistas y guardias civiles bien pertrechados tenían preparada la encerrona. Además en Llerena los fascistas tenían unos mil efectivos con la intención de conquistar Azuaga, lo que ocurrió el 24 de septiembre.
Varias ametralladoras estratégicamente preparadas masacraron a todos, hombres, mujeres y niños, prácticamente desarmados. Confusión, gritos, horror, huida en desbandada. Familias que se separaron no volvieron a encontrarse jamás. Se desconoce el número exacto de víctimas. Muchos supervivientes huyeron a las vías del tren, al otro lado se encontraba la zona Republicana, pero los franquistas les esperaban desde una máquina de tren con 2 vagones, desde donde les dispararon a muerte. Sin embargo algunos supervivientes pasaron durante la noche y llegaron, heridos y agotados a Azuaga, desde donde salieron hacia Madrid y allí formaron un batallón formado casi enteramente por milicianos extremeños, los Castúos.
Muchos de los que retrocedieron se desperdigaron por las desconocidas sierras vecinas, su futuro era incierto, en sus pueblos les esperaba la muerte. Durante meses vagaron sin rumbo de noche, escondidos de día, acosados por fascistas que les diezmaron poco a poco. Quien sabe cuantas y donde están la multitud de fosas comunes, a menudo excavadas en el lugar mismo donde fueron abatidos. En el pozo de San Antonio, cerca de Reina, fueron arrojadas un número indeterminado de asesinados en uno de los ataques. Una batida del teniente de la guardia civil Antonio Miranda Vega asesinó a un grupos de huidos, los enterró allí mismo tan mal que posteriormente animales hurgaban la tierra y sacaban restos humanos a la superficie. Cerdos que llevaban días sin comer por el abandono de los cortijos abandonados se alimentaron de cadáveres allí olvidados.
Unas 2.000 personas fueron hechas prisioneras por el capitán Tassara y conducidas hasta Fuente del Arco, donde tropas de moros apostados rodearon a los Republicanos a los que ejecutaron masivamente; los que intentaron escapar por las azoteas fueron detenidos y asesinados. El resto del grupo fue conducido hasta *Llerena* donde los encerraron en la Plaza de Toros y “La Maltería”, los almacenes de la fábrica de cerveza, separando a mujeres y niños de los hombres. Empezó la “limpieza”: Los vecinos escuchan los lamentos de los presos que un camión trasladaba cada madrugada al cementerio, sabían que les esperaba la muerte. En las tapias eran fusilados con una ametralladora y arrojados a fosas comunes cavadas por las mismas víctimas, el repique de disparos se escuchaba en todo el pueblo. El ritual se repitió obstinadamente durante un mes.
Muchos de los cadáveres fueron quemados porque ya no cabían en las fosas. Solo unas pocas muertes fueron inscritas es los registros civiles. Cuando algunos condenados se resistían a traspasar la verja, a culatazos les partían los brazos para soltarlos, y malheridos engrosaban la fosa común. Antes de un mes la mayor parte habían sido fusilados, probablemente mas de un millar. En el cementerio de Llerena existe una zona identificada como “la fosa común”.
El tiempo y la dictadura se encargarían de cubrir de olvido aquella triste aventura iniciada unas semanas antes en las serranías del norte Huelva y sur de Badajoz: Miles de personas entre ellos niños, mujeres y ancianos fueran asesinadas por intentar huir de los carniceros del ejército golpista. Que nadie sepa sus nombres y apellidos, que estos asesinatos no consten en ningún registro, que los asesinos queden impunes.


----------



## klopec (4 Jul 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *La columna de los 8.000: VIOLENCIA, MALDAD, CRUELDAD, TERROR y MUERTE en Extremadura, el franquismo más letal*



Otra patraña similar a la "_Desbandá_". Se oculta que dicha columna está formada por milicianos que huyen del avance nacional y por civiles, bien engañados por esos mismos milicianos, bien familiares de éstos o bien de personas que han cometido crímenes durante la dominación roja.

Como en la "_desbandá_" se vuelve a esconder a milicianos armados utilizando a civiles como escudos humanos en su huída :

_"El primer grupo del que tengamos noticias que utiliza esa ruta es el formado por *unos setecientos hombres a caballo bien pertrechados*. Hay testimonios de vecinos de Fuente del Arco y de personas que vivían en los cortijos de la zona que los ven pasar en torno al 15 de septiembre. Este grupo no fue atacado, quizá debido a la rapidez con que se movían."_

De igual forma que en la "_desbandá_", la columna se aprovisiona mediante el robo y saqueo, violentamente la mayoría de las veces. Siguen reconociendo el importante papel de los milicianos armados aunque lo excusen o minimicen aludiendo a la escasez de material :

_"Tras cruzar la Vía de la Plata, la columna se interna en la Senda, un conocido camino que atraviesa de oeste a este los términos de Montemolín, Puebla del Maestre y Llerena, a través de un paisaje de dehesas. El efecto visual que producirían miles de personas avanzando por el camino debería de ser impactante. Lo primero que se veía de la columna era una gran nube de polvo provocada por la sequedad del terreno en época estival. El avance estuvo marcado por las tremendas dificultades padecidas. El principal problema era la falta de agua. Había sido un verano caluroso y los arroyos y charcas estaban secos. Cada familia llevaba sus propias provisiones. Atravesaron varios cortijos importantes como Gallicanta o el Puerto del Águila, *donde consiguieron víveres; a veces de manera violenta*. A pesar de las dificultades, se avanzaba a marchas forzadas. Sabían el peligro que corrían. Para hacer frente a posibles ataques, *la vanguardia estaba compuesta por milicianos armados*. Un armamento irrisorio. Escopetas de caza, fusiles y alguna bomba de mano de fabricación casera. Varios testimonios nos hablan de una mujer a caballo que iba continuamente arengando y animando a los miembros de la columna para que continuaran avanzando."_


En el primer ataque llevado a cabo por fuerzas nacionales cerca de Llerena, los milicianos llegaron a fusilarse entre ellos. Como es habitual ni se sabe el número de bajas y se enmascara el que fueron a consecuencia de los combates :


_"Al caer la tarde del 17 de septiembre, la columna dejó la senda y se internó en la cañada real del Pencón. Estaban ya muy cerca de la vía del tren y con ello de la llegada a zona republicana. No sabían que a pocos kilómetros el ejército sublevado les esperaba. El lugar elegido para la emboscada fue el Cerro de la Alcornocosa, junto a la Cañada Real del Pencón. Un paraje cercano a los pueblos de Reina y Fuente del Arco, y a pocos kilómetros de la vía del tren. Seguramente se eligió este lugar por las facilidades de comunicación que ofrecía. Los sublevados montaron estratégicamente varias ametralladoras en la parte alta del cerro. En cuanto la columna estuvo a tiro iniciaron el ataque. Desde una posición privilegiada, las tropas golpistas masacraron a *milicianos y civiles, superiores en número, pero prácticamente desarmados*.

En medio de la confusión y el horror, la columna se partió. Unos lograron pasar. Otros, los más retrasados, pudieron dar marcha atrás. Muchos salieron huyendo en desbandada, aterrados, hacia las sierras vecinas sin saber a donde ir. Amigos y familiares que se separaron en ese momento no se volverían a encontrar en la vida. Durante la noche, en medio de la confusión y el pánico, hubo sucesos violentos de todo tipo. Muertes, terror, desconcierto. Incluso ardieron algunas sierras de la zona. El resultado, según las cifras oficiales fue de ochenta muertos y treinta heridos, aunque nunca sabremos el número exacto de bajas. En la confusión del ataque y de la noche,* hubo milicianos que fueron asesinados por sus propios compañeros para impedir su huida*"_


Los que pasaron, se incorporaron a la defensa de Madrid. Es obvio que estamos hablando de una "_columna_" con manifiesto valor militar y no de "_inocentes refugiados civiles_".


_"Algunos de los que lograron llegar, como Miguel Santana, nos describieron la situación y nos contaron como salían continuamente trenes llenos de personas hacia Madrid a través de Peñarroya. Estos trenes pertenecían a la línea de ferrocarril de vía estrecha que unía Fuente del Arco, Azuaga y Peñarroya. Muchos de estos milicianos acabaron recibiendo formación militar en Madrid, ciudad que preparaba su defensa. *Algunos batallones se formaron casi enteramente con milicianos extremeños. Entre ellos destacó el llamado “Batallón de los Castúos*”."_



La información anterior está extraída de la presentación del documental “_La Columna de los Ocho mil_” organizada en el marco del Abril Republicano de IU Extremadura por el Coordinador Local de *Izquierda Unida Badajoz*, Adrián Rodríguez en el Salón de Actos del MEIAC ( Museo Extremeño e Iberoamericano de Arte Contemporáneo )_. *¡¡¡ Cómo será la realidad cuando los de IZQUIERDA HUNDIDA reconoce los datos anteriores !!!*_


Para saber más del asunto y conocer la verdadera historia tanto de ésta como la de las otras "_columnas_" rojas ...

https://laverdadofende.blog/2013/02/10/guerra-civil-en-badajoz-las-verdaderas-columnas-de-la-muerte/


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Jul 2019)

*Telmo Comesaña Pampillón. La Memoria de Vigo*

_«*Lo único que quisiera es que me diera tiempo antes de morirme, porque tengo 85 años, que esto se acabase, que se cerrara el capítulo, que el Estado se hiciera cargo de poner fin a esto, porque esto es una tortura más...*»
María Torres / 3 de julio de 2019_
Telmo Comesaña Pampillón, hijo de José y de Eusebia, nació el 15 de abril de 1934 en el barrio de _La Garita_ de Alcabre, al borde de la zona norte de la playa de Samil, cuando ésta era un paraíso repleto de dunas.
Tiene 85 años, atesora muchos recuerdos y una vida que se ha sido una constante búsqueda de la verdad en relación con el asesinato de su padre: José Comesaña Pérez.
Militante férreo en la Memoria, referente de la Memoria Histórica en Galicia, fundador y presidente de la _Asociación Viguesa Pola Memoria Histórica do 36_, activista vecinal, se jubiló un año y medio antes para tener tiempo de buscar respuesta a muchas preguntas. Ateo,_«gracias a la Iglesia»,_ en 1969 no dudó en señalar la complicidad de ésta en el asesinato de su padre cuando le espetó al cura de la parroquia: _«Acúsolle de serconvivente do asasinato do meu pai.»_
José Comesaña era albañil y secretario de la Sociedad de Labradores y Ganaderos de Alcabre (Vigo). En abril de 1936 se celebró en Gondomar el Congreso de Sociedades Agro-Ganaderas, al que acudió junto a Emilio Comesaña Sobreira (presidente), su hermano Antonino Comesaña (contador) y Fernando Costas Iglesias (vocal). Unos meses después, tras el golpe de estado perpetrado por los generales traidores, José Comesaña y sus compañeros acudieron al cuartel de la Guardia Civil de Bouzas en busca de armas para defender a la República. Y este acto, según cuenta Telmo, es el que los _«sentenció»._
Días después fueron detenidos. El mayor de los hermanos Comesaña se entrevistó con el general Cuervo para pedir que fueran liberados. La respuesta que obtuvo fue que el problema tenía una fácil solución: sólo necesitaban un escrito o aval de buena conducta firmado por el cura de la parroquia. El sacerdote se negó a firmar el aval alegando que _«eran socialistas y que no iban a misa._
La madrugada del 6 de octubre de 1936, sacaron a seis hombres del frontón habilitado como cárcel y los transportaron hasta Vincios en dos vehículos. En el lugar de A Pasaxe mataron a José Comesaña y a su hermano Antonino, así como a Emilio Giraldez Rodríguez, ferroviario de Nigrán. En Bichicans fueron asesinados Emilio Comesaña Sobreira, Fernando Costas Iglesias y Manuel Villar Cimadevilla.
En 1979 Telmo Comesaña obtuvo del Juzgado de Gondomar un informe en el que figuraba el testimonio de un vecino de Vincios que relataba lo ocurrido tras los asesinatos. El 6 de octubre de 1936, el testigo tenía doce años y su abuelo, propietario de una taberna, recibió la orden de la Guardia Civil de recoger con su carro de bueyes, los cadáveres que se encontraban arrojados al borde de la carretera desde las cuatro de la madrugada. El tabernero los recogió a las cinco de la tarde y los llevo hasta el cementerio de Mañufe donde debían ser enterrados en una fosa común, pero hubo una persona que no consintió aquello: Don Rogelio de la Granja, un noble maestro, presidente de la comisión del cementerio, que consiguió que cada uno de los cadáveres tuviese su fosa y tomó información de su vestimenta y objetos personales para que pudiesen ser identificados más adelante.
El 6 de octubre de 1936 cambió la vida de la familia Comesaña. Telmo, de dos años y medio perdió a su padre y a su tío Antonino, que dejó viuda y dos hijos de 5 y 7 años. Cecilia Comesaña, hermana de los asesinados, embarazada y madre de seis hijos, se quedó sola, pues su marido tuvo que huir por miedo a la represión. Fue acosada repetidamente por los falangistas para que confesara dónde se escondía su esposo. Una noche, cuando estaba embarazada de ocho meses, fue sacada de su domicilio, conducida a un camino y la raparon la cabeza.
A Adelina, madre de los asesinados y abuela de Telmo, el dolor le acompañó hasta su muerte en 1947.
Eusebia Pampillón, madre de Telmo, se quedó viuda con 25 años. Junto a Telmo se fue a vivir a casa de sus padres, Eusebio y Peregrina. Tuvo que dejar a su hija Margarita de ocho meses al cuidado de unos tíos hasta que cumplió los cuatro años. Trabajó sin descanso, educó a sus hijos sin rencor y procuró cumplir el deseo de su marido: _«quiero que mis hijos se críen en un país laico y libre y que estudien»._ Se empleó en _Alfajeme_ y se sacrificó para llevar a sus hijos a un "colegio de pago". Cuenta Telmo que en Vigo hubo dos empresas ejemplares que contrataban a las viudas de los represaliados: _Alfajeme_ y _La Artística._
A Telmo nunca le contaron que habían matado a su padre. Recuerda haber crecido en un hogar triste, rodeado de luto. Recuerda que cada domingo junto a su madre tomaba el tranvía hasta Ramallosa y enlazaba con el de Gondomar hasta llegar al cementerio de Mañufe. Después acudían a visitar al maestro Don Rogelio de la Granja y a su esposa.
Con 15 años comenzó a trabajar en una empresa, su jefe era falangista y jamás le dirigió la palabra, porque sabía que era hijo de José Comesaña. Recuerda que el primer día de trabajo se puso un pantalón prestado por su tío Pepe y que su madre le despidió en la puerta de la casa con estas palabras: _«Bo, agora xa eres un home. E pensa, o que neste mundo quere gozar, ten que oir, ver e calar»._ El entonces no las entendió, pero más tarde supo que el temor de su madre era que él de adulto intentara vengarse de la muerte de su padre y acabara mal. Asegura que _«toda mi vida de trabajo tuve que estar en silencio. Nunca pude decir quién era.»_
En un momento de la conversación Telmo desnuda su alma y su corazón, me habla del fallecimiento de su madre y de cómo el día que dejó de existir, y se encontró a solas junto a su cadáver, sintió que algo le conectaba y le acercaba al padre que lo arrebataron y que perdió la vida en una cuneta.
Se ha pasado toda su existencia luchando, queriendo saber. Le pregunto si se considera una víctima y duda en afirmar que lo es. No hay rencor en sus palabras, tampoco en sus gestos ni en su mirada. Es un hombre bueno que confiesa que _«si alguien ha asesinado a mi padre, me ha agraviado, lo lógico es que confiese, que se arrepienta y que pague" (...) Estoy dispuesto a darle un abrazo.»
«Lo que de verdad me gustaría es que... la situación de España es tan distinta a la de todos los países que en el siglo XX tuvieron dictaduras, porque todos condenaron la dictadura, reconocieron a las víctimas... España es el único país que no ha condenado nada. La dictadura es legal, el franquismo es legal. Todos los demás somos enemigos de la verdad.»_
Y yo solo puedo decirle que tiene razón y darle las gracias. Gracias Telmo, por tu nobleza, por tu sabiduría, por tu coherencia, por tu trabajo en la Memoria, por compartir conmigo tus recuerdos, por regalarme dos horas de tu tiempo, por no darte por vencido y ser un ejemplo a seguir.


----------



## klopec (4 Jul 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Telmo Comesaña Pampillón. La Memoria de Vigo*




Siempre ocultando los datos que encierran las respuestas. Cuando se asaltan cuarteles de la Guardia Civil para conseguir armas en un contexto bélico hay que asumir las consecuencias :


_"Unos meses después, tras el golpe de estado perpetrado por los generales traidores, José Comesaña y sus compañeros acudieron al cuartel de la Guardia Civil de Bouzas *en busca de armas para defender a la República*. Y este acto, según cuenta Telmo, es el que los «sentenció»"._


Importante sobre todo si el contexto en el que ocurren los hechos era éste :


_"La batalla de Vigo fue un enfrentamiento que tuvo lugar entre el ejército sublevado y las milicias republicanas viguesas, a principios de la Guerra Civil . Tuvo lugar entre el 18 y el 28 de julio de 1.936, aunque los acontecimientos más relevantes sucedieron los días 20 y 21. Fue el combate más relevante que hubo en Galicia, sin contar con los posteriores movimientos guerrilleros. Esta breve batalla se saldó con unas 50 bajas entre ambos bandos, además de cientos de heridos y prisioneros. El resultado de la batalla fue la victoria de los sublevados frente a la resistencia republicana, aunque cabe destacar que la comarca de Vigo fue la última zona de Galicia en caer en manos nacionales; en concreto, la última batalla se produjo en A Volta da Moura (Tuy)"_


Sobre todo como se las gastaban las bandas de "_paramilitares demócratas_" en Galicia y en concreto Vigo *YA ANTES DE LA GUERRA*, pero claro, eran todos muy buenos y tolerantes :

_"Así fue como sucedió que en* febrero de 1936*, a las nueve de la noche, *irrumpieron en el local que tenía la falange* en la calle General del Riego – actual calle de Alfonso XIII – *varios sindicalistas armados profiriendo gritos y amenazas* a los presentes para que levantaran las manos y se pusieran de cara a la pared. Ante la negativa de algunos de los que estaban dentro del local, alguien apagó la luz de la única vela que estaba encendida en ese momento sobre una mesa, dando comienzo a un intenso tiroteo."

"Una vez los disparos empezaron a sonar, los falangistas se tumbaron en el suelo y trataron de arrastrarse hasta la puerta para salir a la calle perseguidos por los asaltantes. La batalla pasó del interior del edificio a la avenida en la que se encontraban, *causando el pánico entre los transeuntes que circulaban por la vía*. Los asaltantes decidieron huir por la avenida de García Barbón mientras continuaban disparando hacia atrás pensando que alguien les perseguía."_

*FUENTE* : Los inicios de la Guerra Civil en Vigo y el sangriento ataque a la sede de Falange - Vigoe.es


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Jul 2019)

La Guerra Civil que nunca se aprendió en las escuelas

*La Guerra Civil que nunca se aprendió en las escuelas*
Por: *Julián Casanova* | 01 de abril de 2014
_Cartel de Arnau sobre un parte oficial del cuartel del Generalísimo. / Biblioteca Nacional_
"En el día de hoy, cautivo y desarmado el Ejército Rojo, han alcanzado las tropas nacionales sus últimos objetivos militares. La guerra ha terminado", decía el último parte oficial emitido desde el cuartel general de Franco el 1 de abril de 1939, con la voz del locutor y actor Fernando Fernández de Córdoba.
Atrás había quedado una guerra de casi mil días, que dejó cicatrices duraderas en la sociedad española. El total de víctimas mortales, según los historiadores, se aproximó a las 600.000, de las cuales 100.000 corresponden a la represión desencadenada por los militares sublevados y 55.000 a la violencia en la zona republicana. El desmoronamiento del ejército republicano en la primavera de 1939 llevó a varios centenares de miles de soldados vencidos a cárceles e improvisados campos de concentración. A finales de 1939 y durante 1940 las fuentes oficiales daban más de 270.000 reclusos, una cifra que descendió de forma continua en los dos años siguientes debido a las numerosas ejecuciones y a los miles de muertos por enfermedad y desnutrición. Al menos 50.000 personas fueron ejecutadas entre 1939 y 1946.
Los hechos más significativos de la Guerra Civil han sido ya investigados y las preguntas más relevantes están resueltas, pero esa historia no es un territorio exclusivo de los historiadores y, en cualquier caso, lo que enseñamos los historiadores en las universidades y en nuestros libros no es lo mismo que lo que la mayoría de los ciudadanos que nacieron durante la dictadura o en los primeros años de la actual democracia pudieron leer en los libros de texto del Bachillerato. Además, millones de personas nunca estudiaron la Guerra Civil porque no hicieron Bachillerato o porque nadie les contó la guerra en las asignaturas de Historia.
Setenta y cinco años después de su final, puede ser el momento de recordar cinco cosas básicas que todo ciudadano informado debería saber sobre la Guerra Civil, pero nunca le enseñaron.
* 1. ¿Por qué hubo una Guerra Civil en España?*
En 1936 había en España una República, cuyas leyes y actuaciones habían abierto la posibilidad histórica de solucionar problemas irresueltos, pero habían encontrado también, y provocado, importantes factores de inestabilidad, frente a los que sus gobiernos no supieron, o no pudieron, poner en marcha los recursos apropiados para contrarrestarlos.
La amenaza al orden social y la subversión de las relaciones de clase se percibían con mayor intensidad en 1936 que en los primeros años de la República. La estabilidad política del régimen también corría mayor peligro. El lenguaje de clase, con su retórica sobre las divisiones sociales y sus incitaciones a atacar al contrario, había impregnado gradualmente la atmósfera española. La República intentó transformar demasiadas cosas a la vez: la tierra, la Iglesia, el Ejército, la educación, las relaciones laborales. Suscitó grandes expectativas, que no pudo satisfacer, y se creó pronto muchos y poderosos enemigos.
La sociedad española se fragmentó, con la convivencia bastante deteriorada, y como pasaba en todos los países europeos, posiblemente con la excepción de Gran Bretaña, el rechazo de la democracia liberal a favor del autoritarismo avanzaba a pasos agigantados. Nada de eso conducía necesariamente a una guerra civil. Ésta empezó porque un golpe de Estado militar no consiguió de entrada su objetivo fundamental, apoderarse del poder y derribar al régimen republicano, y porque, al contrario de lo que ocurrió con otras repúblicas del período, hubo una resistencia importante y amplia, militar y civil, frente al intento de imponer un sistema autoritario. Sin esa combinación de golpe de Estado, división de las fuerzas armadas y resistencia, nunca se habría producido una guerra civil. 

Vista la historia de Europa de esos años, y la de las otras República que no pudieron mantenerse como regímenes democráticos, lo normal es que la República española tampoco hubiera podido sobrevivir. Pero eso no lo sabremos nunca porque la sublevación militar tuvo la peculiaridad de provocar una fractura dentro del Ejército y de las fuerzas de seguridad. Y al hacerlo, abrió la posibilidad de que diferentes grupos armados compitieran por mantener el poder o por conquistarlo. El Estado republicano se tambaleó, el orden quebró y una revolución radical y destructora se extendió como la lava de un volcán por las ciudades donde la sublevación había fracasado. Allí donde triunfó, los militares pusieron en marcha un sistema de terror que aniquiló físicamente a sus enemigos políticos e ideológicos. Era julio de 1936 [_en la imagen, cartel de ese mes conservado en la Biblioteca Nacional_] y así comenzó la Guerra Civil española.
*2. ¿Por qué la propaganda domina a la historia cuando se trata de la violencia?*
Para los españoles, la guerra civil ha pasado a la historia, y al recuerdo que de ella queda, por la deshumanización del contrario y por la espantosa violencia que generó.
Los bandos que se enfrentaron en ella eran tan diferentes desde el punto de vista de las ideas, de cómo querían organizar el Estado y la sociedad, y estaban tan comprometidos con los objetivos por los que tomaron las armas, que era difícil alcanzar un acuerdo. Y el panorama internacional tampoco dejó espacio para las negociaciones. De esa forma, la guerra acabó con la aplastante victoria de un bando sobre otro, una victoria asociada desde ese momento a los asesinatos y atrocidades que se extendían entonces por casi todos los países de Europa.
La apelación a la violencia y al exterminio del contrario fueron además valores duraderos en la dictadura que se levantó sobre la Guerra Civil y que iba a prolongarse durante casi cuatro décadas. Por eso, la sociedad que salió del franquismo y la que creció con la democracia mostró índices tan elevados de indiferencia hacia la causa de las víctimas de la Guerra Civil y de la dictadura. Y sigue sin haber acuerdo fácil en esa cuestión, porque todas las complejas y bien trabadas explicaciones de los historiadores quedan reducidas a quién mató más y con mayor alevosía. En ese tema, todavía hoy, la propaganda, con sus habituales tópicos y mitos, suele sustituir al análisis histórico.
*3. ¿Cómo se vio y se ve la Guerra Civil española en el exterior?*
Pese a lo sangrienta y destructiva que pudo ser, la Guerra Civil española debe medirse también por su impacto internacional, por el interés y la movilización que provocó en otros países. En el escenario internacional desequilibrado por la crisis de las democracias y la irrupción del comunismo y de fascismo, España era, hasta julio de 1936, una país marginal, secundario. Todo cambió, sin embargo, a partir de la sublevación militar de ese mes. En unas pocas semanas, el conflicto español recién iniciado se situó en el centro de las preocupaciones de las principales potencias, dividió profundamente a la opinión pública, generó pasiones y España pasó a ser el símbolo de los combates entre fascismo, democracia y comunismo.
Lo que era en su origen un conflicto entre ciudadanos de un mismo país derivó muy pronto en una guerra con actores internacionales. La situación internacional era en ese momento my poco propicia para la República, y para una paz negociada, y eso marcó de forma decisiva la duración, curso y desenlace de la guerra civil española. La Depresión había alimentado el extremismo y minado la fe en el liberalismo y la democracia. Además, la subida al poder de Hitler y los nazis en Alemania y la política de rearme emprendida por los principales países europeos desde comienzos de esa década crearon un clima de incertidumbre y crisis que redujo la seguridad internacional.
Los mejores expertos sobre la financiación de la guerra y su dimensión internacional han destacado el desequilibrio a favor de la causa franquista de suministros de material bélico, pero también de asistencia logística, diplomática y financiera. Al margen de las interpretaciones canónicas de un lado o de otro, esos historiadores subrayan la trascendencia de la intervención extranjera en el curso y desenlace de la guerra. La intervención de la Alemania nazi y de la Italia fascista y la retracción, en el mejor de los casos, de las democracias occidentales condicionaron de forma muy importante, si no decisiva, la evolución y duración del conflicto y su resultado final.
Pero a España no sólo llegaron armas y material de guerra. Llegaron también muchos voluntarios extranjeros, reclutados y organizados en las Brigadas Internacionales por la Internacional Comunista, que percibió muy claramente el impacto de la Guerra Civil española en el mundo y el deseo de muchos antifascistas de participar en esa lucha. Frente a la intervención soviética y a las Brigadas Internacionales, los nazis y fascistas [en la foto, una compañía del ejército fascista de marcha por España en 1937, retratados por el teniente italiano Guglielmo Sandri] incrementaron el apoyo material al ejército de Franco y enviaron asimismo miles de militares profesionales y combatientes voluntarios. La guerra no era sólo un asunto interno español. Se internacionalizó y con ello ganó en brutalidad y destrucción. Porque el territorio español se convirtió en campo de pruebas del nuevo armamento que estaba desarrollándose en esos años de rearme, previos a una gran guerra que se anunciaba.
*4. ¿Por qué se movilizaron tantos extranjeros en la guerra española?*
Dentro de esa guerra internacional en suelo español hubo varias y diferentes contiendas. En primer lugar, un conflicto militar, iniciado cuando el golpe de Estado enterró las soluciones políticas y puso en su lugar las armas. Fue también una guerra de clases, entre diferentes concepciones del orden social, una guerra de religión, entre el catolicismo y el anticlericalismo, una guerra en torno a la idea de la patria y de la nación, y una guerra de ideas que estaban entonces en pugna en el escenario internacional. En la guerra civil española cristalizaron, en suma, batallas universales entre propietarios y trabajadores, Iglesia y Estado, entre oscurantismo y modernización, dirimidas en un marco internacional desequilibrado por la crisis de las democracias y la irrupción del comunismo y del fascismo. Por eso tanta gente de diferentes países, obreros, intelectuales y escritores, se sintió emocionalmente comprometida con el conflicto.
*5. ¿Por qué ganó Franco la guerra?*
Los militares sublevados en julio de 1936 ganaron la guerra porque tenían las tropas mejor entrenadas del ejército español, al poder económico, estaban más unidos que el bando republicano y los vientos internacionales soplaban a su favor. Después de la Primera Guerra Mundial y del triunfo de la revolución en Rusia, ninguna guerra civil podía ser ya sólo “interna”. Cuando empezó la Guerra Civil española, los poderes democráticos estaban intentando a toda costa “apaciguar” a los fascismos, sobre todo a la Alemania nazi, en vez de oponerse a quien realmente amenazaba el equilibrio de poder. La República se encontró, por lo tanto, con la tremenda adversidad de tener que hacer la guerra a unos militares sublevados que se beneficiaron desde el principio de esa situación internacional tan favorable a sus intereses.
La victoria incondicional de las tropas del general Francisco Franco, el 1 de abril de 1939, inauguró la última de las dictaduras que se establecieron en Europa antes de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. La dictadura de Franco, como la de Hitler, Mussolini u otros dictadores derechistas de esos años, se apoyó en el rechazo de amplios sectores de la sociedad a la democracia liberal y a la revolución, quienes pedían a cambio una solución autoritaria que mantuviera el orden y fortaleciera al Estado. 

Setenta y cinco años después, pocos creen ya que el objetivo del historiador es presentar a sus lectores “la verdad sin mancha ni pintura”, o que el pasado existe independiente de la mente de los individuos y lo que tiene que hacer el historiador, en consecuencia, es representarlo de forma objetiva. Que los hechos de la historia nunca nos llegan a nosotros en estado “puro” es algo que popularizó Edward H. Carr hace ya muchos años y había sido ya dicho por los historiadores norteamericanos de la “New History” a comienzos del siglo XX. Pero asumiendo que la verdad absoluta es inalcanzable, la función del historiador debería ser todavía, en palabras de François Bedarida, “la de descubrir modestamente las verdades, aunque sean parciales y precarias, descifrando parcialmente en toda su riqueza los mitos y las memorias”. Y algunas verdades relativas y bastantes certezas tenemos ya sobre la Guerra Civil, después de tantos intentos por reconstruir aquellos hechos y las vidas de los que los presenciaron, y por ampliar el foco, las fuentes y las técnicas de interpretación.
Además de difundir el horror que la guerra y la dictadura generaron y de reparar a las víctimas durante tanto tiempo olvidadas, hay que convertir a los archivos, museos y a la educación en las escuelas y universidades en los tres ejes básicos de la política pública de la memoria. Más allá del recuerdo testimonial y del drama de los que sufrieron la violencia, las generaciones futuras conocerán la historia por los libros, documentos y el material fotográfico y audiovisual que seamos capaces de preservar y legarles. Archivos, erudición, análisis, debates y buenas divulgaciones de los conocimientos. Eso es lo que necesitamos para seguir construyendo las partes del pasado que todavía quedan por rescatar. La propaganda y la opinión son otra cosa.
*Julián Casanova* es autor de España partida en dos. Breve historia de la guerra civil española (Crítica).


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Jul 2019)

*El destierro republicano*
*Cerca de un millón de hombres, mujeres y niños dejaron España en 1939
Conocieron la 'hospitalidad' gala, el nazismo y sufrieron los campos de concentración de Hitler
Una generación perdida que desaprovechó el capital de 5.000 intelectuales en el exilio*
Manuel Leguineche

Tras la retirada y el éxodo republicano de España a Francia, los de la División 26 pasaron los primeros días en una fortaleza situada a unos veinte o treinta kilómetros de la frontera española. Las autoridades francesas los llevaron allí con el ánimo de atarles corto y más tarde disgregarlos. Antonio García Barón, natural de Monzón (Huesca), de 80 años, hoy residente en un lugar del Alto Amazonas boliviano, recuerda el último episodio de la Guerra Civil.

"Alguien llamó a la nuestra, la de los anarquistas de Durruti, la División de los Pastores. Por allí cruzamos con nuestros rebaños, por el embudo que se forma entre Seo de Urgel y Puigcerdá. Así dijimos adiós a España, derrotados pero no vencidos. La gente se agolpaba en las orillas para verlos pasar. En Seo de Urgel empezaba una estrecha carretera, que tomamos. Todo eran rumores. Se decía que el ejército francés se aprestaba a cerrar la frontera a cal y canto. Tan sólo los civiles podrían franquearla".

"El comportamiento de las autoridades francesas fue escandaloso. 'Pasaremos por las buenas o por las malas', dijimos. Nos desarmaron o rompimos nuestros fusiles contra los muretes de cemento. Pero antes venderíamos cara nuestra piel. Aquel 10 de febrero de 1939 agotamos nuestras municiones al abrir fuego hasta el último cartucho contra los aviones de Franco desde la misma raya fronteriza, en presencia de los fotógrafos. Vacié el cargador y tiré mi fusil sobre el montón. Yo creo que los de la 26 fuimos los últimos soldados de la República en la sierra. Acarreamos rebaños de vacas, caballos, mulos. Los franceses se quedaron con todo; aunque hay que decir, en honor a la verdad, que más tarde lo devolvieron a España".

Así terminó la guerra para Antonio García Barón, que se había incorporado a la Columna Durruti a los 14 años, cuando el líder leonés pasó por su pueblo, Monzón. Pero le esperaban otras guerras tal vez más crueles, el combate de nuevo contra los nazis que le pisaban los talones en la Francia ocupada. Luego, cinco años en el campo de exterminio de Mauthausen (Austria). Entraron 8.000 o 9.000 españoles, de los que tan sólo sobrevivieron entre 1.500 y 2.000. Antonio fue uno de ellos. Los vencedores de la Guerra Civil pusieron precio a su cabeza. A su madre le cortaron el pelo y la encerraron en prisión.

Tras la retirada y el éxodo republicano de España a Francia, los de la División 26 pasaron los primeros días en una fortaleza situada a unos veinte o treinta kilómetros de la frontera española.
García Barón construye trincheras en la línea Maginot con las Compañías de Trabajo, trata de escapar junto con las fuerzas británicas en Dunkerque; pero, como tantos otros españoles, queda tirado en la playa mientras contempla desilusionado cómo aquella improvisada flotilla de barcos de fortuna enviada por Churchill surca el canal hacia la salvación en los blancos acantilados de Dover. Intentó abrirse paso hacia los bosques de la Alta Saboya, donde combatían los suyos en el maquis, cuando una patrulla de la Wermacht le hizo prisionero y debió caminar hasta Núremberg. Desde la ciudad de las manifestaciones hitlerianas, en un camión de ganado, le trasladaron a Mauthausen, donde recibió, como todos, un triángulo azul a la altura de pecho y la S de Spanier. A partir de ese momento eran subhombres.

Los fugitivos republicanos, unos 470.000, los de la España peregrina que cruzaron por Cataluña, acampaban en los prados, comían lo que podían, curaban las heridas, se preguntaban qué sería de ellos. Pronto lo sabrían.

A Antonio y a sus compañeros de armas los encerraron en un campamento en el que hicieron acto de presencia unos señores bien vestidos, con sombreros de copa y relojes de bolsillo de oro, armados de máquinas fotográficas de fuelle.

"Parecían, gordos y relucientes, la caricatura de alguna publicación anticapitalista. Regaron el campo de monedas y cigarrillos. Tenían a punto sus máquinas fotográficas para recoger el sublime instante: los harapientos españoles lanzados como locos sobre las monedas. Nadie se movió, nadie se levantó para coger nada. Aquellos señorones redoblaron la rociada de monedas y pitillos. Nada, los refugiados seguimos como estábamos, recostados, tumbados en el suelo, mirándolos con desprecio. Ninguno de nosotros movió un músculo".

Los guardias franceses o senegaleses requisaron los rebaños de la 26.

"Yo me negué a abandonar mi burro. Llegó un gendarme con aires de mando y ordenó que me bajara. Le respondí que no, que no me apeaba de mi burro. Debió ver mucha determinación en mi voz porque se fue al cabo de un rato. Sólo me bajé al descubrir a dos personas de edad, paisanos de Monzón. Uno de ellos, Simón, era un anciano que me había visto nacer. Le quité los serones al jumento y lo llevé del ronzal. Al llegar a un castillo nos obligaron a desprendernos del asno. Nos retuvieron veinte días. Algunos refugiados llevaban consigo sus guitarras y acordeones. De esta manera, con cantes y música, olvidamos un poco las penas, que eran muchas y profundas, y nuestro lamentable estado físico".

Llegaba en el campo de Le Vernet, en el Ariege, como en Gurs, Argelés, Saint-Cyprien o Barcarés, Arlés y Prats, la primera oferta para volver a la España de Franco. En esa repatriación tramposa estaban por medio los Cruces de Hierro, los fascistas franceses. La propagandadecía que los que regresaran serían recibidos con los brazos abiertos. Algunos ingenuos picaron el anzuelo.

Así dijimos adiós a España, derrotados pero no vencidos.
"Pronto recibimos noticias de los que decidieron regresar. 'Volved, no nos ha pasado nada, no nos han hecho nada'. A los primeros no les hicieron nada, en efecto; pero a los segundos y terceros… Leyeron mi nombre por los altavoces: 'Antonio García, le reclaman en el barracón de mando'. Es una trampa, pensé. Yo tenía un lema: _el que se fía es hombre muerto._De modo que repitieron tanto mi nombre que ya por la tarde decidí presentarme. Me salió al paso un oficial del ejercito francés, de expresión afable:

-¿Antonio García? -preguntó-, ¿su segundo apellido?

-Barón.

-A usted es a quien buscamos. Tiene familia en Francia y sus parientes quieren ponerse en contacto con usted. Uno de ellos ha depositado unos miles de francos para que pueda comprarse ropa y se reúna con ellos.

Yo tenía mil moscas detrás de la oreja. El oficial me señaló un coche negro, de cortinillas bajadas, de aspecto fúnebre. Cualquier moribundo podría haber aceptado de buen grado aquel coche para su entierro.

-Antonio García Barón, puede subir al coche. Es usted libre, un hombre afortunado. Puede marcharse.

Al ver mi cara de desconfianza, el oficial se atrevió a echarme un discurso.

-Es usted muy joven, 17 años; tiene toda la vida por delante, dinero y una familia que le acoge. ¿Qué más puede pedir?

-Sí, pero mi porvenir está en América; quiero marcharme lejos de aquí.

-Es menor de edad, le han tachado de la lista de candidatos a la emigración. No sea tonto, suba al coche, donde le harán entrega del dinero".

Había un pequeño detalle, Antonio no tenía ningún pariente en Francia. En aquel coche funerario, según dice, le esperaban los pistoleros fascistas con las metralletas cargadas. Salió del barracón para correr a refugiarse en el corro de los amigos y camaradas.

"Ese coche', dije a los de la 26 cuando partió sin mí a una orden del oficial, 'era mi ataúd". Unas semanas después, los refugiados empezaron a criar forúnculos y pupas como consecuencia de la pésima alimentación y las condiciones de vida.

"Nos comían los piojos y las chinches en medio de aquel lodazal. La ración de agua era de un cuarto de litro por cabeza y día, 3.000 litros de agua pestilente para 16.000 personas. Eso es lo que nos regalaba el Gobierno socialista francés. Nos trataron muy mal. Cientos de miles de los nuestros, famélicos y andrajosos, vivieron una doble derrota. A algunos les quedó humor y ganas para cantar: _'Allez, allez, reculez, reculez,_ / que tengo que echar el pie / desde Cervera a Argelés".

Llegaban de La Junquera, Puigcerdá, Portbou, a través de Le Perthus o los pasos de montaña para conocer la calidad de la hospitalidad francesa. Fue una vergüenza. El periodista y escritor soviético Ilya Ehrenburg se hizo eco del recibimiento: a cada seis hombres les dieron un pan y una cantimplora de agua sucia. Los trataron con desprecio, mientras que en París el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Hitler, el vendedor de champaña Ribbentrop, era objeto de una fastuosa recepción.

Los fugitivos republicanos acampaban en los prados, comían lo que podían, curaban las heridas, se preguntaban qué sería de ellos. Pronto lo sabrían.
"Nos invadieron los piojos, la sarna, las pústulas. Sufrimos de disentería, tifus y otras plagas. Éramos los _sales rouges,_ los sucios rojos, caídos en mala hora sobre las playas y los bancales de arena de Argelés-sur-Mer y otros lugares. Mi compañero, el anarquista Miguel Jiménez, tuvo el valor de dirigir una carta desde la barraca 152 al ministro francés de Interior. Le informaba que los barracones de madera, de piso de tierra, eran de una superficie de 123 metros cuadrados para 110 hombres".

"Hasta mayo nos tuvieron sobre el fango y en las playas heladas. No había luz ni calefacción bajo la tormenta, el granizo y la nieve, el viento y las ratas, sin retretes y en algunos casos sin barracas o mantas. Nos desparramaron por las playas, nos separaron de las mujeres. Olía a pus, a gangrena, a heridas ulceradas, a pis y a mierda".

"En la primera oleada de la muerte cayeron unos 35.000 españoles; 150.000 volvieron a España. Los guardianes senegaleses no los perdían de vista. Uno voló por los aires por el efecto de una granada: había matado a tiros a uno de los nuestros. Mientras se despiojaban unos a otros inventaron esta canción: 'Negros senegaleses, / sois negros como el tizón, / tenéis los ojos amarillos; / la madre que os parió".

El regreso del campo de exterminio tuvo un cariz muy distinto.

"Yo salí de Mauthausen con 35 kilos y la columna vertebral herida. Era otra Francia la que nos recibía. Se había tragado las heces de su propia derrota y humillación. De Gaulle nos trató mejor que los socialistas. Nuestros compañeros republicanos, más habituados a hacer la guerra, echaron una mano a Francia desde la resistencia. Éramos esqueletos ambulantes. Ahora teníamos solidaridad, ropa, comida, vivienda".

El viaje desde el hotel Lutecia, hasta entonces uno de los cuarteles generales de los jerarcas nazis, se llevó a cabo desde París hasta Toulouse dos meses después de la liberación de Mauthausen por las tropas norteamericanas. Fue la apoteosis para 1.000 o 1.500 españoles, a los que Albert Camus, hijo de menorquina, saludaría en su columna en el diario _Combat_: "Era un tren especial para los deportados. En cada estación nos recibieron con bandas que tocaban _La Marsellesa_ o la _Canción de los guerrilleros;_ nos colmaron de vino, flores, pasteles. Hombres y mujeres se acercaban hasta nuestras ventanillas con sus regalos, sus besos y sus sonrisas. Fue una reparación moral para los supervivientes de los campos. Ahora los franceses sabían lo que era sufrir".

En los andenes los esperaban algunos de los 10.000 guerrilleros españoles que combatieron en la resistencia, o que tomaron París con el general Leclerc, con el que avanzaron desde el África central. En el cementerio francés de Bir Hakeim he visto las tumbas de los republicanos españoles, Treviño, Muñoz, Castaño, García, y otros encuadrados en la I Brigada de la Francia Libre. Su sacrificio permitió a los británicos organizar el dispositivo de defensa y ataque contra Rommel en una de las batalla decisivas de la guerra, El Alamein. En el cementerio de guerra británico recogí la frase de un español aliadófilo: "Desde España", decía, "estuve de corazón cerca de vosotros. Gracias por vuestro sacrificio".

"De cada cinco guerrilleros de la resistencia francesa", señaló el ministro inglés Anthony Eden en la Cámara de los Comunes, "tres eran republicanos españoles". Sus carros de combate al liberar París se llamaban _Guadalajara, Madrid, Don Quijote, Belchite_ o _Guernica._Ayudaron a liberar ciudades como París, Toulouse, Vichy, Clermont-Ferrand, La Rochelle, Annecy (donde levantaron un monumento a "les espagnols morts pour la liberté"). Combatieron en la Alta Saboya "por su luz visible".

"No reivindicaron", escribe José Ángel Valente desde el cementerio de Glières, "más privilegio que el de morir para que el aire fuera más libre en las alturas y más libres los hombres".

Formaron parte, como el salmantino Celestino Alfonso, de grupos de resistencia y sabotaje al lado del poeta y obrero en la Citroën el armenio Manouchian, cantado por León Felipe: "Genio prometeico, / que la poesía de esta hora no debe ser música ni medida, sino fuego".

Alfonso cayó, junto con Manouchian y una veintena de guerrilleros urbanos, en una redada de la Gestapo en París. Los torturaron durante tres meses y los pasaron por las armas en febrero de 1944.

Había un pequeño detalle, Antonio no tenía ningún pariente en Francia. En aquel coche funerario le esperaban los pistoleros fascistas con las metralletas cargadas.
Los guerrilleros españoles hicieron cerca de 10.000 prisioneros y mataron en combate a unos 3.000 nazis. Fueron también españoles los que ocuparon el hotel Continental de París, cuartel general de los alemanes. Von Choltitz rinde su pistola a un voluntario extremeño llamado Antonio González. El historiador Tuñón de Lara calculaba que por lo menos 50.000 españoles se batieron de una manera u otra al lado de Francia. De Gaulle reconoció este sacrificio al condecorar a un guerrillero español a finales de 1944: "Partisano español, en ti saludo a tus bravos compatriotas por vuestro valor, por la sangre vertida por la libertad y por Francia. Por tus sufrimientos eres un héroe francés y español". Lo serían de nuevo para Francia. El Gobierno de París les puso en la disyuntiva: o a la España de Franco, o al banderín de enganche de la Legión con destino a la guerra de Indochina. En las trincheras de Hughette, en Dien Bien Fu, bajo las baterías y los morterazos del general vietnamita Giap, se escuchaba el canto de los anarquistas españoles: "Si tu madre quiere un rey, / la baraja tiene cuatro…".


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Jul 2019)

Hubo entre los refugiados quienes se negaron a alistarse en la Legión: habían luchado por la libertad de Francia, pero no lo harían en sus aventuras coloniales ultramarinas.

"La boca me huele a rancho, y el pescuezo, a corbata; / las espaldas, a mochila, y las manos, a fusil", canta algún recién llegado. Todo eso había terminado. Faltaba muy poco, a pesar del optimismo de Radio España Independiente, estación pirenaica, para que los embajadores volvieran a Madrid, y se instalaran las bases estadounidenses en territorio español. El dictador les era muy necesario al inaugurarse la guerra fría.

Hasta su liberación por las tropas norteamericanas, Antonio García, alias _El Maño,_ vivió cinco años de prueba. Más frágil que una mosca, pero más duro que el acero, el hombre que nunca lloró fue uno de los pocos que se salvaron de los internados en Mauthausen, en la primera oleada. Los médicos franceses que lo examinaron tras su liberación no comprendían cómo había podido caminar con la espalda rota. Le dejaron sin nalgas. "Yo recibí varias veces y sin desmayarme los 25 latigazos de rigor. Luego, según las reglas del campo, era obligado dar las gracias al verdugo por su trabajo". La aldea de Mauthausen, a orillas del Danubio azul, cuyos paisajes admiró Mozart, está situada a pocos kilómetros de Braunnau-Linz, donde nació Hitler. El Séptimo de Caballería llegó a tiempo en la primavera de 1945 para García Barón y sus compañeros. La primavera de Miguel Hernández, de la "herida cerrada y de los panes".

Los del Comité Internacional de Mauthausen, impulsado por los republicanos españoles que hostigaron a tiros a las tropas nazis en los días finales, colocaron sobre el campo una banda de tela con sábanas de los SS. Francisco Boix, que sería testigo en el proceso de Núremberg, fotografió la pancarta. El texto decía en castellano: "Los españoles antifascistas saludan a las fuerzas libres".

El Maño, vestido con su traje a rayas, se fue a París para trabajar en la Pathé Marconi. No se quedará en la Europa humeante y en ruinas. ¿Qué hacer en la Europa que ha levantado en 30 años una pirámide de 90 millones de muertos en dos guerras?

Varios países latinoamericanos rechazaron su petición de visado. Se le concede el don de una segunda vida en Bolivia, en un lugar remoto del Amazonas donde el Gobierno de La Paz le contrató para contar relámpagos. Con sus manos campesinas vivió del cultivo del plátano, el arroz, la yuca, el tabaco. Se casó con Irma, de sangre india, nieta de un japonés que combatió en la guerra del Chaco, con la que ha tenido cinco hijos.

No lejos de allí, en Caranavi, Mariano Mustieles, alma gemela de Antonio, también aragonés, cenetista, de la 26, empezó una nueva vida. La madrugada de un día de diciembre de 1943 le fusilaron ante el muro del panteón de Joaquín Costa en el cementerio de Torrero. Cuando le llevaban hacia la tapia gritó: "¡Viva la República!", como sus tres compañeros de la cárcel de Zaragoza. Le pusieron contra el muro, sonó la descarga y Mariano cayó sobre la grava. Despertó entre cadáveres cuando le llevaban a la fosa común sobre la caja de un camión. Se hizo el muerto. Le metieron en un ataúd. De un golpe con las rodillas hizo saltar la tapa, y Mariano se puso a gritar socorro. El disparo, que le atravesó el pecho, no interesó órganos vitales. Llamaron a un guardia civil para que le diera el tiro de gracia, pero tuvo suerte: el guardia se negó en redondo. A Mustieles le perdonaron la vida a petición del capellán castrense: si se casaba por la Iglesia con su compañera, le conmutarían la pena capital por la de cadena perpetua.

Pasó por varios campos de concentración. En 1948 huyó a Francia con su mujer y su hija. Desde allí, con la ayuda del IRO (Organización Internacional para los Refugiados), viajó a Bolivia, donde le esperaba un trozo de tierra que cultivar.

Francisco Boix, que sería testigo en el proceso de Núremberg, fotografió la pancarta. El texto decía en castellano: "Los españoles antifascistas saludan a las fuerzas libres".
Antonio Machado. Entre los que se retiran desde Valencia, cuando un Madrid agonizante resiste aún, está el poeta Antonio Machado. Haces luminosos sesgaban la oscuridad del cielo. Se oyeron descargas de artillería pesada que hicieron trepidar el suelo. Machado, enfermo de los pulmones, vestido de negro, con sombrero y bastón, a duras penas se tenía en pie. "Noto que mi cuerpo se va poniendo en ridículo", dirá avergonzado. El poeta; su anciana madre, Ana Ruiz; su hermano José, y su cuñada Matea, emprenden el camino definitivo del exilio.

En éxodo interminable se le unen, entre otros, el periodista Corpus Barga, el lingüista Navarro Tomás o Xirau, que escribirá sobre la triste retirada: "Cerca de la frontera, los chóferes de las ambulancias nos abandonaron en medio de la carretera, sin equipaje ni dinero, al anochecer, junto a una elevada escollera a lo largo del mar en medio de una muchedumbre que se empujaba".

El frío es intenso, llueve a cántaros: "La madre de don Antonio, de 85 años, con el pelo empapado, era una belleza trágica. Entramos en Francia sin dinero ni documentos. Nos dieron pan blanco y queso. Los refugiados llegan al hotel Quintana de Colliure. _Madame_ Quintana hizo todo lo posible para aliviar las penas de los exiliados".

Tres semanas después falleció don Antonio en el hotel. Tenía 63 años. "Cuando Antonio expiró, como la habitación del hotel era pequeña", habla Matea, "tuvieron que sacar el cadáver alzándolo sobre la cama en la que mamá Ana estaba inconsciente. Luego fue amortajado en una sábana porque así lo quiso José al interpretar aquella frase que un día dijera Antonio a propósito de las pompas innecesarias de algunos enterramientos: 'Para enterrar a una persona, con envolverla en una sábana es suficiente". Su madre le siguió tres días más tarde.

"Antonio Machado, poeta español. Murió aquí el 22 de febrero de 1939", se lee en una placa sobre el porche de la casa de tres pisos. Sucedió a las tres y media de la tarde. Congestión pulmonar. La madre del profesor de francés y autor de _Campos de Castilla_había preguntado cuando entraban en Colliure: "¿Llegaremos pronto a Sevilla?".

Pocos días después, José Machado encontró en el bolsillo del gabán de su hermano un trozo de papel en el que se leían las palabras: "Estos días azules y este sol de la infancia". Al lado aparecía la frase: "Ser o no ser…", y cuatro versos ya publicados en _Otras canciones de Guiomar,_ en los que introdujo la variante "y te daré" en lugar de "y te enviaré" de la versión original: "Y te daré una canción: / Se canta lo que se pierde / Con un papagayo verde / Que la diga en tu balcón".

El hotel Quintana estaba cerrado cuando pasamos por allí. "Lo abren sólo en verano", nos informó un transeúnte. Al llegar al pie de la tumba de Machado, en el cementerio de Colliure, comprobamos que no le faltaban flores recién cortadas, y allí fueron también a parar las nuestras.

Los náufragos. Antonio Machado fue uno de los primeros muertos del exilio. El de 1939 fue, según Juan Marichal, "un episodio enteramente nuevo en la historia de España -y que no se repetirá jamás- por sus consecuencias intelectuales. La España de 1936 había alcanzado el punto más alto de su cultura desde el siglo de Cervantes y Velázquez". En el terreno del pensamiento puede afirmarse que España estaba en el punto más alto de toda su historia intelectual. Un pensamiento al que Ortega llamó "de los náufragos". Una "meditación de retorno" que otro ilustre exiliado, Araquistáin, llamó "Numancia errante que prefiere morir a darse por vencida". Américo Castro escribió: "No habrá paz para nosotros. Y justamente están condenados a no gozar de ella los hombres de buena voluntad. Cada raza, su sino".

Fue la más importante de la larga serie de emigraciones nacionales de los siglos XIX y XX. En la nómina de los que llegan a América, el periodista republicano Eduardo de Guzmán cuenta 208 catedráticos, 501 maestros, 375 médicos, 214 ingenieros, 434 abogados, 109 escritores, 28 arquitectos, 361 técnicos y centenares de periodistas, militares, investigadores y sabios.

En _El exilio español de 1939,_ José Luis Abellán calculó en 5.000 el número de los intelectuales que salieron, "entendiendo por tales aquellos que tuvieran una cierta notoriedad en profesiones liberales, artísticas, científicas y docentes". Dos exiliados obtendrán el Premio Nobel con posterioridad a 1936, Juan Ramón Jiménez -que muere en 1958 en la que llamó "la isla de la simpatía", Puerto Rico- y Severo Ochoa.

En el exilio figuran, entre otros, según el recuento de Guzmán, músicos como Pau Casals, Esplá o Cristóbal Halffter; artistas como Picasso, Arteta y Alberto; escultores como Julio González o Lobo; historiadores como Madariaga, Rafael Altamira, Sánchez Albornoz o Américo Castro; poetas como León Felipe, Altolaguirre, Cernuda, Salinas y Alberti; escritores como Barea, Sender, María Zambrano, María Teresa León, Max Aub, Serrano Poncela, Bergamín, Corpus Barga, Andújar o Ayala; filósofos como Recasens Sitges, Gaos o García Bacca; médicos como Trueta, Negrín, Lafora, Pío del Río Ortega, Méndez y Otero; químicos como Medinabeitia, Moles y Giral; juristas como Jiménez de Asúa, Sánchez Román y Osorio; cineastas como Luis Buñuel o Carlos Vélez; pedagogos como Barnés y Álvarez Santullano; hombres de ciencia como Arturo Duperier, Blas Cabrera, Ignacio y Cándido Bolívar, Boch Gimpera o Millares Carlos.

Pasó por varios campos de concentración. En 1948 huyó a Francia con su mujer y su hija.
Han zarpado desde el sur a toda prisa para hallar refugio en los territorios franceses del norte de África. El 70% son encerrados en campos de concentración; se incorporan a las compañías de fortificaciones e incluso al ejército francés, sobre todo en la Legión Extranjera, unos 600.

Grupos de cenetistas combatirán en la Alta Saboya contra los nazis. En Narvik (Noruega) se baten contra la invasión nazi con la 13 Semibrigada de la Legión Extranjera al lado del ejército francés. A Rusia irán los militantes del partido, excombatientes de la Guerra Civil, que se unirán a Stalin cuando Hitler invade la URSS. En la batalla de Stalingrado cayó, entre otros, el hijo de Pasionaria, Rubén Ruiz Ibárruri, y en otro teatro de operaciones, Santiago de Paúl Nelken, hijo de Margarita Nelken, diputada a Cortes que en 1937 ingresó en el Partido Comunista.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Jul 2019)

Unos fueron héroes de la URSS; otros de entre los _niños de la guerra,_empujados por el hambre y la desesperación, fueron antihéroes, delincuentes, ladrones empujados al robo por el hambre. Todo había ido bien hasta la guerra entre Hitler y Stalin, hasta que sonó el sálvese quien pueda. Un total de 4.124 españoles llegaron a la URSS entre 1937 y 1939. De ellos, 1.239 eran emigrantes políticos, y 2.895, niños. Algunos excombatientes durante y después de la guerra mundial se pasaron meses o años en los _lager_ estalinistas, los campos de concentración. Eran sospechosos de espionaje, de tibieza revolucionaria, de indisciplina o nacionalismo, de traición, por el simple hecho de que deseaban volver a Europa o México. Pasionaria puso condiciones muy duras para que salieran.

Francia acogió sobre todo a trabajadores, a proletarios. El campo y la industria necesitan brazos, aunque los patronos les regatean los salarios.

Quince mil exiliados encuentran su nueva patria en la que proféticamente se llamó la Nueva España. Los "desnudos y errantes por el mundo" de León Felipe, socialistas, comunistas, anarquistas y nacionalistas gallegos, vascos y catalanes, fieles al ideal republicano, pasan del destierro al transtierro, según el neologismo de José Gaos. Se han trasladado de una tierra de la patria a otra. Han encontrado "la patria del destino". A partir de febrero de 1939, el México del presidente Lázaro Cárdenas va a comportarse con ejemplar generosidad.

Concha Méndez. La poetisa Concha Méndez, natural de San Sebastián (1898-1986), perdida la guerra, viaja con su marido, el poeta Manuel Altolaguirre, hacia Inglaterra, Francia, Argentina, Brasil, Cuba, México. Gerardo Diego la incluyó en su _Antología_ de 1932. Fue novia de Buñuel durante seis años, y García Lorca se la presentó en El Henar a su amigo, poeta y editor del 27, el malagueño Manuel Altolaguirre (1905-1959). Su último libro, recuerda Margarita Smerdou, _Soñar y vivir,_ lo publicó Concha en 1981. Falleció en México el día de los Santos Inocentes de 1986.

En cuanto a Altolaguirre, también productor y director de cine, volvió a España en 1959 para presentar en el Festival de San Sebastián su película _El cantar de los cantares_ sobre el texto de Fray Luis de León. En 1952 había ganado en Cannes el premio al mejor argumento por _Subida al cielo,_que dirigió Luis Buñuel. El 26 de julio de 1959, el autor de _Poemas de las islas invitadas_ murió en Burgos en un accidente de coche.

La autora de _Sombras y sueños_ o _Lluvias enlazadas_ contó de esta manera la desgarradura del exilio. Se reproduce tal y como ella misma lo presentó.

"Mientras trabajaba en Barcelona como oficial de primera del cuerpo técnico y administrativo de la sección de América tuve que dejar a mi hija Paloma en una guardería. Iba a verla todos los días, y cuando me despedía de ella, me decía llorando: '¡Ay, mi Conchita!, ¡ay, mi Manolito!'. La niñera se preguntaba si aquellas personas eran mis primos. 'Somos su padre y yo', dije".

"Al poco tiempo me llaman por teléfono para decirme que Manolo está enfermo con principio de tuberculosis y que lo han llevado a una granja para que tome leche y sol. Como no quería que estuviera solo decidí que volveríamos al monasterio que nos habían ofrecido para que se recuperara. Con nosotros vinieron Gaya, el pintor; el poeta Gil-Albert, y Bernabé Fernández Canivell, quien tenía que esconderse porque estaba en peligro su vida".

"El tabaco valía más que la moneda, y lo utilizábamos para intercambiarlo por comida en los pueblos. Muchas veces vino a pasar el día con nosotros el pintor mexicano Álvaro Siqueiros".

"Nos llega la noticia de que los fascistas se están acercando a Cataluña. El matrimonio que cuidaba el monasterio era localista, y cuando se acercaron las tropas de Franco se le oyó decir: 'Que tomen España, bueno; pero Cataluña, que no es España, no'. Tres meses después, cuando ya se había recuperado, tuvimos que ir a Barcelona a tomar un tren. Como era peligroso que mucha gente se movilizara al mismo tiempo, Gaya no quiso que su mujer y la niña salieran el mismo día que nosotros, y un día después atravesaron el campo a solas. Al llegar a la ciudad supimos que en el camino había caído una bomba que le cortó las piernas a la mujer, y ahí se quedó desangrándose hasta que murió. La niña fue reconocida y recogida por un soldado, amigo de su padre. Por donde se mirara, todo era triste".

"Conseguimos un tren hasta Figueras. Al entrar en la estación nos encontramos a un matrimonio con dos niñas que lloraban de hambre. Al estar hablando con ellos, me doy cuenta de que Manolo ha desaparecido, y yo con la preocupación de que el tren llegaría sin estar él. Al rato lo veo aparecer con una olla de patatas hervidas que habíamos dejado en casa para las niñas".

En _El exilio español de 1939, _José Luis Abellán calculó en 5.000 el número de los intelectuales que salieron.
"Llegó el tren. Íbamos a subirnos a los vagones últimos, pero, por un presentimiento, abordamos el centro, y fue que al llegar a la última estación de Barcelona cayó una bomba en la cola del convoy, llegando destrozados los vagones, la gente muerta y los heridos dando gritos. El tren continuó su marcha; una vez más, el destino cuidaba de nosotros. Por los aires pasaban pájaros negros, como eran llamados los aviones de bombardeo por los campesinos; pasaban tirando, y todas las bombas cayeron junto al río".

"Figueras era un pueblo pequeño, tan chico que la mayor parte de la gente que llegaba no encontró lugar para esconderse. No había hoteles ni casas de huéspedes. Nosotros dimos con un cuarto con tres camas. Manolo estaba derrotadísimo, traía los zapatos rotos y caminaba casi con los pies descalzos. Era invierno. Derrotado porque poco antes habían matado a su hermano, los republicanos lo habían fusilado. Lo detuvieron y lo llevaron con un grupo de hombres. Su mujer había conseguido un salvoconducto para rescatarlo, pero cuando llegó al cuartel, cualquiera le dijo: 'Mire, en aquel basurero están las carteras de los hombres que han fusilado hoy; si no encuentra la de su marido es que aún está con vida'. La pobre mujer se fue a buscar, y la última cartera era la suya. Lo peor de la guerra es que las ideologías separan a las familias".

"Manolo consiguió que yo atravesara la frontera con la niña en el coche de unos diplomáticos belgas. Íbamos, y las bombas caían sobre la gente que iba a pie; caían sobre familias enteras, sobre niños y viejos que intentaban llegar a la frontera; el camino era largo y no todos llegaron. En uno de los trechos de la carretera nos paramos con el coche. Acababa de caer una bomba sobre una familia: todos estaban muertos salvo un niño de brazos. La chica belga, viendo que se movía, lo tomó para llevarlo con nosotros, y apenas alzado, murió. Llegamos a Francia. No teniendo donde ir, me senté con mi niña en una banca; entonces apareció un pintor mexicano que había conocido en el hotel Majestic, y se sentó con nosotros. En eso vino un tren que recogía refugiados españoles para trasladarlos a los campos de concentración. Éramos otra vez prisioneros. Los tomaban por la fuerza y los subían al tren. Y en eso que mi niña empieza a llorar, y se acerca un guardia civil a pedirme los documentos, y fue porque le hablé en francés, porque lo había aprendido desde niña en el colegio, y por aquel abrigo de piel, que me hacía parecer una mujer adinerada. Así me libré de que nos tomaran presos".

"Cuando llegué a París", continúa la esposa de Manuel Altolaguirre su relato, "llamé a la Embajada para dejar mi dirección; estaba preocupada, casi loca, porque habían publicado una nota en el periódico anunciando la muerte de Manolo. Pasaron días y al fin recibí la noticia de que se encontraba en un campo de concentración. Los intelectuales franceses lo rescataron y llegó a París. Apareció en el hotel con un abrigo negro y la cara transformada, nervioso, en un estado mental que daba miedo. Fue esa noche cuando me confió cómo había caminado por la nieve con los pies congelados. Durante días caminaba desesperado al ver a su paso niños famélicos y muertos; hasta que encontró un campo de concentración, al que se metió él mismo. Al entrar quiso darles de beber a unas personas que estaban casi muertas. Era invierno y por el frío llevaba puesta toda la ropa que tenía, y todos empezaron a reírse de él. Entonces, con aquel frío, empezó a quitarse, una a una, todas las prendas, hasta quedar desnudo; loco, en el campo aquel, frente a toda la gente, se sentó junto al fuego que ardía para calentarse. Después lo rescataron y lo metieron en un hospital psiquiátrico, en el que pasó una temporada. Llegó derrotadísimo, cuando la guerra había terminado".


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Jul 2019)

klopec dijo:


> dando comienzo a un intenso tiroteo."
> 
> "Una vez los disparos empezaron a sonar



muertos?


----------



## klopec (4 Jul 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> muertos?



Un muerto y varios heridos. Si lees el enlace te enterarás mejor.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Jul 2019)

*Los falangistas MATARON a TIROS a JERÓNIMA, EMBARAZADA, y jugaron al TIRO al PLATO con su HIJO de tres años*




Tras el golpe de 1936 y el control por parte de los sublevados de parte de la provincia de León, se desató una desmedida represión violenta contra la sociedad civil. Cientos de personas se refugiaron en las montañas de la zona, siendo sustentados en estos primeros meses por sus familiares y personas de máxima confianza. Serán estos apoyos los que sufrirán las consecuencias de la represión. El Bierzo fue un lugar muy castigado por la represión franquista. Mucha gente fue perseguida y asesinada, y sus cadáveres ocultos para multiplicar el dolor que padecieron sus familias.
El delito más grave y atroz que contempla el derecho penal que se pueda cometer contra una persona es la desaparición forzada, detención ilegal, tortura, asesinato y encubrimiento del cadáver. Así se expresa en su escrito ante el alcalde de Ponferrada Carlos Lopez Riesco, de la Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica (*ARMH*). Isaac Pérez Cabo, sindicalista, huyó a un monte próximo llamado Pajariel, desde donde algunas noches, ocultándose, bajaba a ver a su mujer, Jerónima Blanco Oviedo, de 22 años, embarazada de seis meses, dedicada a sus labores, sin filiación política ni sindical, y a su único hijo, Fernando, de 3 años, hasta que en una de aquellas visitas vio, horrorizado, a la puerta de la casa los cadáveres de su esposa y de su hijo asesinados. Aquel 23 de agosto de 1936 a las tres de la madrugada, los falangistas habían ido a casa de Isaac Cabo, al que buscaban, rompieron la puerta con las culatas del fusil, sacaron a Jerónima a la calle y la mataron a tiros. La vecina de enfrente lo vio todo escondida desde su ventana y contó a Abel, al sobrino nieto de Jerónima que al niño, a Fernando que tenía tres años, lo tiraban al aire y disputaban a ver quien hacía diana a disparos como si estuvieran jugando al tiro al plato.
Ambos fueron enterrados, después de permanecer varios días “expuestos” junto a la antigua carretera Ponferrada-Ourense, en el barrio ponferradino de Flores del Sil. Con el paso de los años, los trabajos arqueológicos consiguieron exhumar algunos de los restos de Jerónima y Fernando, y encontraron incluso la medallita que llevaba el niño, una constancia dolorosa de unas muertes espeluznantes. Pudieron darles un entierro digno. Su caso se presenta como uno de los más impactantes en los que ha trabajado la ARMH. De la misma forma murieron, por aquellos días: su padre, Demetrio Pérez, de más de 70 años, jornalero, sin filiación política ni sindical; su madre, Visitación Cabo González, de 60 años, también sin filiación política o sindical; su hermano Demetrio, de 34 años, casado, jornalero, afiliado a la UGT sin cargo directivo alguno, dejando viuda y dos hijos; su hermano Victorino, de 26 años, jornalero, que vivía con sus padres y también estaba afiliado a la UGT, sin que ostentara ningún cargo; y su hermano político Salvador Blanco, de 38 años y jornalero.
En León hay una calle con su nombre, Jerónima Blanco y Fernando Cabo, situada en una zona de la ciudad en que miles de personas fueron fusiladas durante la represión desatada tras el golpe de Estado de 1936. Pero Abel siempre echó de menos que Ponferrada, su pueblo, no participara en esta conmemoración del asesinato de la inocencia. En Ponferrada el juzgado quiso archivar el caso. La ARMH ha reivindicado un espacio público con el nombre de Jerónima y Fernando.


----------



## klopec (7 Jul 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Los falangistas MATARON a TIROS a JERÓNIMA, EMBARAZADA, y jugaron al TIRO al PLATO con su HIJO de tres años*



Por mucho repetir las patrañas no se van a hacer verdad. Contestado en el Post #749 del hilo.

En resumen, ni se han exhumado restos que con certeza sean de esa mujer, ni de un niño, ni las versiones coinciden. Nada. Propaganda con aliño de melodrama.


----------



## klopec (7 Jul 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *El destierro republicano
> Cerca de un millón de hombres, mujeres y niños dejaron España en 1939
> Conocieron la 'hospitalidad' gala, el nazismo y sufrieron los campos de concentración de Hitler
> Una generación perdida que desaprovechó el capital de 5.000 intelectuales en el exilio*
> Manuel Leguineche



No existió ningún destierro. Se fueron al exilio voluntariamente; unos engañados, otros por ideología política incompatible y otros para eludir la responsabilidad por los crímenes cometidos, todos bajo la bandera de la república en el exilio y la cuadrilla de sinvergüenzas que la gobernaban.

Se llevaron inmensas las inmensas riquezas que robaron, expoliaron e incautaron sus líderes. Los que no tuvieron causas pendientes volvieron con toda normalidad. Otros se enrolaron voluntariamente en una guerra y sufrieron las consecuencias sin que su república hiciera nada por ellos y *sin que la España de Franco tuviera ninguna obligación con los que renegaban públicamente de ella*.

Excepto algún caso raro, los "_intelectuales_" en el exilio sólo fueron juguetes de la propaganda comunista sin que se notara absolutamente nada su ausencia. Los Alberti y demás bufones y juntaletras no aportaron a la historia mas que odio, miseria y panfletos que sólo recuerda el profesorado mas sectario de la escuela pública.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Jul 2019)

*En Septiembre de 1936, cinco enfermeras REPUBLICANAS, fueron VIOLADAS, TORTURADAS y FUSILADAS en Mallorca por criminales franquistas*




Daría y Mercedes tenían 22 y 18 años de edad, eran residentes en Barcelona, y se ofrecieron como enfermeras de Cruz Roja; pensaban que por su nacionalidad mejicana y trabajar para Cruz Roja no tendrían riesgo alguno si eran capturadas. Llegaron a Mallorca en barco desde Barcelona el 16 de agosto de 1936 como enfermeras voluntarias en una expedición republicana que pretendía combatir el alzamiento militar en la isla. El fracaso fue absoluto.
Ellas no pudieron escapar y junto a otras tres compañeras, María García, Teresa, y otra aún anónima, fueron detenidas el 4 de septiembre por miembros de la CEDA y falangistas en Manacór, cuando estaban al cuidado de heridos republicanos. Los hombres fueron fusilados en el mismo día, pero no las mujeres. En septiembre de 1936 las cinco enfermeras de la milicia fueron victimas de torturas. Desde el día en que cayeron prisioneras fueron consideradas como unas prostitutas milicianas, paseadas en un camión al descubierto y exhibidas por todas partes como trofeos de guerra. Durante algo más de dos semanas fueron humilladas y torturadas, cuando se resistieron fueron dominadas a palizas y finalmente violadas repetidamente para satisfacer unos apetitos insaciables. Las autoridades fascistas que controloban la isla con la ayuda de los italianos y de su jefe militar, el infame “Conde Rossi”, no hicieron nada para evitar o siquiera limitar las innumerables atrocidades que se cometieron con ellas por falangistas y legionarios, clérigos incluso, bajo su mando. Es difícil de comprender las obsesiones de estas gentes que cometieron incontroladas perversiones sobre esas desgraciadas enfermeras, que tuvieron la mala suerte de caer bajo los depravados deseos de unos desalmados.
Los fascistas sabían perfectamente que las enfermeras del Cuerpo Sanitario no habían cometido ningún crimen. Su único error fue que no pudieron reembarcar a tiempo en los buques de transporte con rumbo a Barcelona. Las volvieron a vejar incluso momentos antes de su fusilamiento en los primeros dias de septiembre de 1936, con el beneplácito del clero, se sospecha que hasta un capellán llamado “Barraquetes” colaboró en la gesta. A pesar de todo, se dice estas mujeres se enfrentaron a la muerte con más aplomo y dignidad que muchos de los hombres.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Jul 2019)

klopec dijo:


> No existió ningún destierro. Se fueron al exilio voluntariamente; unos engañados, otros por ideología política incompatible y otros para eludir la responsabilidad por los crímenes cometidos, todos bajo la bandera de la república en el exilio y la cuadrilla de sinvergüenzas que la gobernaban.
> 
> Se llevaron inmensas las inmensas riquezas que robaron, expoliaron e incautaron sus líderes. Los que no tuvieron causas pendientes volvieron con toda normalidad. Otros se enrolaron voluntariamente en una guerra y sufrieron las consecuencias sin que su república hiciera nada por ellos y *sin que la España de Franco tuviera ninguna obligación con los que renegaban públicamente de ella*.
> 
> Excepto algún caso raro, los "_intelectuales_" en el exilio sólo fueron juguetes de la propaganda comunista sin que se notara absolutamente nada su ausencia. Los Alberti y demás bufones y juntaletras no aportaron a la historia mas que odio, miseria y panfletos que sólo recuerda el profesorado mas sectario de la escuela pública.



Me encanta como te retratas! Sigue así...


----------



## klopec (7 Jul 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *En Septiembre de 1936, cinco enfermeras REPUBLICANAS, fueron VIOLADAS, TORTURADAS y FUSILADAS en Mallorca por criminales franquistas*



PRIMERO : Dudo mucho que legionarios violaran a nadie puesto que *no hubo legionarios en Baleares*. A partir de aquí termina el rigor histórico y empezamos con el panfleto.

SEGUNDO : Como es habitual el relato está repleto de "_sospechas_" sin nigún testimonio o prueba que corrobore la veracidad de los hechos.

TERCERO : No hay duda, sin embargo, que las enfermeras de nacionalidad *mejicana* y al servicio como *mercenarias* de la Internacional Comunista fueron fusiladas. No tenemos datos del porqué de semejante hecho, lamentable sin duda ...

CUARTO : ... *como lamentable y criminal* si que fue la actuación criminal de los anarquistas y republicanos que, al mando de Álvarez del Bayo, se implicaron en otra desastrosa operación republicana. Algunos datos de las proezas de los "_demócratas_" :

- Agosto 1.936 : Mahón
En la fortaleza de _La Mola_ son asesinados 90 jefes y oficiales, primero ametrallados en el patio y después buscados por todos los rincones. 

- Agosto 1.936 : Ibiza
La isla es tomada por los milicianos con lo que se fusila a los jefes militares y a muchos civiles de derechas, se destruyen y saquean la Catedral, y las iglesias de las Monjas Agustinas, Santo Domingo, San Salvador y el colegio de la Consolación, así como el Seminario. 

- Agosto 1.936 : Ibiza
El teniente de la Guardia Civil Diaz Lardier es puesto en libertad sin cargos como treta para nada más salir asesinarlo los milicianos en el muelle. 

- Agosto 1.936 Ibiza 
Los milicianos que habían tomado la isla huyen, pero a las 9 de la noche deciden primero asesinar a los presos militares y derechistas. Los encerraron en una sala del castillo y los ametrallaron desde las puertas y las ventanas arrojándoles al tiempo bombas de mano. Murieron 96 personas indefensas. Varios lograron huir por una ventana que pudieron romper. Durante la semana que tuvieron la Isla, los milicianos republicanos asesinaron a un total de 115 personas.

No pondré mas. Con eso basta para conocer cómo procedía el "_ejército de la PAZ_". Que luego le devolvieran dos tazas no es para estar 80 años llorando ... Y menos para montar patrañas pseudohistóricas a la salud del erario público.


----------



## klopec (7 Jul 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Me encanta como te retratas! Sigue así...



Si haces un poco más de esfuerzo sin cagarte encima igual puedes escribir dos líneas tu solo ... en lugar de papagayear cortapegas delirantes sobre leyendas que no se traga nadie más que los "_ejpertos_" picapedreros del presupuesto público ...

Remachando sobre lo dicho en el post; así pensaban, luego seamos coherentes :

Eulogio Capdevila Matías, 3 de marzo de 1.939 ( Campo de Bourg-Madame )*.* “_La guerra nos ha situado en una posición que pudiéramos llamarla de ‘los sin Patria'. *No tenemos patria porque directamente hemos renunciado a la España fascista*. Poseo unas 3.000 ptas. del Gobierno Republicano, ahorradas en el transcurso de la guerra, aunque no creo que se le oculte a V. E. el sabotaje que el capitalismo internacional y la banca negra ha desencadenado sobre nuestra moneda_”.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Jul 2019)

*La abuela Canuta*
Era de un pueblo próximo a Madrid. La detuvieron y la condenaron porque no pudieron atrapar a su hijo, luchador de siempre y que logró pasar a Francia con nuestro Ejército. Tenía más de setenta años, de pelo canoso, bajita, con la cara curtida aunque algo pálida por el encierro. Pañuelo a la cabeza, saya, blusa y varios refajos.
Aquella noche, cuando me escapé, como cada noche, pasé a despedirme de la amiga a quien llamaban "la madre de las penadas" Matilde Landa, la encontré con la cara tensa, aunque más pálida y con los rasgos tensos y con los ojos con una expresión de tristeza contenida. Comprendí que había "saca" (sacar hacia la muerte).
Las compañeras que trabajaban en la oficina de la prisión se las arreglaban para avisarlas. Solo pregunté. ¿Quién? Con la barbilla me señaló a la abuela, dormía en la celda que estaba enfrente. En aquel momento, con el petate extendido, la mujer se iba a despojar de sus ropas. Nos miramos aterradas. ¿Qué iba a pasar cuando se la llevaran? La mujer volvió la cabeza y yo sonreí, supongo que con una sonrisa torpe. "Que hija: ¿A despedirte de las penadas?" "Si abuela, a darles las buenas noches." "Hasta mañana." "Hasta mañana."
Pasé la noche en blanco, a mi lado, en el petate inmediato, tenía una chiquilla con su madre condenada a muerte, a su padre ya le habían fusilado, estaba como siempre, con los ojos abiertos y el corazón en tensión. El silencio de las noches tristes se fue extendiendo, era un silencio espeso, duro, único, un silencio audible lleno de odio, miedo, impotencia. Ni un grito de rebeldía, nada.
Por la mañana volé a la galería; la mujer había estado tan serena, tan firme, que no hubo ni un grito. Se vistió lenta y segura. La funcionaria, nerviosa ante el silencio y los ojos llenos de expresión de las mujeres, quiso meterle prisa, la respuesta, tan clara como llena de desprecio, fue: "Espere, ¡no ve que me estoy amortajando en vida!"
Se despidió de todas y ya desde la puerta de la galería se volvió para decir: "Y para esto le he rezado yo tanto a San Antonio; ya no le rezo más."
Tomasa Cuevas
Presas. Mujeres en las cárceles franquistas


----------



## klopec (7 Jul 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *La abuela Canuta*
> Tomasa Cuevas
> Presas. Mujeres en las cárceles franquistas



Bonita y dramática novela, enternecedor panfleto propagandístico de doña Tomasa. Sería interesante que pusiera el nombre y apellidos de doña Canuta y el motivo por el cual estuviera en no se sabe cual prisión sin que se sepa cuando. Y es importante porque en Madrid las únicas sacas las hicieron los rojos. Del resto de sentencias sí quedó constancia, algo a lo que tampoco se refiere doña Tomasa.

La cuestión es que la autora del drama fue miembro de la Unión de Juventudes Comunistas de España desde los 14 años para después pasarse al Partido Comunista de Dolores Ibárruri, la gran e incansable defensora de los derechos humanos cuya doctrina decía ...


_"Si en época normal hay un adagio que dice que es preferible absolver a cien culpables a castigar a un inocente, cuando está en peligro la vida de un pueblo, es preferible condenar a cien inocentes antes que el culpable pueda ser absuelto. ( "Mundo Obrero”, Edición de la Mañana Para los Frentes, del día 12 de agosto de 1.937 ) _

El caso es que a Tomasa le impusieron 30 años de cárcel *de los que sólo cumplió 5*. Y a pesar de pasarse el resto de su vida militando en organizaciones comunistas como el PSUC y maquinando contra el régimen, la "_terrible represión_" solo tuvo para ella una condena de 1 año de cárcel, entrando y saliendo de España como bien le apeteció.

Ésto puede valer como guión de una película de Almodóvar. Como panfleto histórico sólo es digerible a gente con los sesos muy blanditos, algo así como a rojos rozando el límite de la imbecilidad, por ejemplo.


----------



## Incorrezto (7 Jul 2019)

es que todas las condenas eran por rebelión, auxilio a la rebelión o por complice de asesinato.

cualquiera que se opusiera a los fascistas o perteneciera a un centro miliciano era condenado por ello en algún juicio masivo y sin defensa mas alla de un militar nombrado abogado defensor que no hacia nada.

no se condenaba a tres años y un dia.


----------



## machote hispano (8 Jul 2019)

Entro y me nutro con una gran verdad:



> Con eso basta para conocer cómo procedía el "ejército de la PAZ". Que luego le devolvieran dos tazas no es para estar 80 años llorando ... Y menos para montar patrañas pseudohistóricas a la salud del erario público.



Espero que la pasta se les acabe, ya que vergüenza no tienen.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Jul 2019)

"Escuchábamos a Franco inaugurar un pantano y mi padre decía: ‘Este hombre mató al abuelo"

*ENTREVISTA | PURIFICACIÓN LAPEÑA"Escuchábamos a Franco inaugurar un pantano y mi padre decía: ‘Este hombre mató al abuelo"*

*Purificación Lapeña sigue intentando que se exhumen los restos de su abuelo y de su tío del Valle de los Caídos. Ante la inacción del Gobierno, ha denunciado a España ante la ONU
"Muchos de los que ahora gobiernan tienen ideas que se parecen demasiado a las de antes. Son incluso familiares"
"¿Si para las víctimas actuales no reparan en gastos, por qué a las víctimas del franquismo les tienen desprecio?"
"Aquello también fue terrorismo. Mi abuelo y mi tío no fueron al frente. Fueron a buscarlos. Hubo un exterminio antes de la Guerra y eso no se cuenta"

El abuelo y el tío abuelo de Purificación Lapeña (Zaragoza, 1957) fueron fusilados en los días posteriores al Golpe de Estado de 1936 con 44 y 39 años respectivamente. Sospecha que pueden estar enterrados en el Valle de los Caídos y, desde hace años, emplea muchos de sus esfuerzos en luchar por algo tan lógico como comprobarlo.*

Consiguió una sentencia histórica que el Gobierno de España no ha cumplido, pero no se rinde. Su último paso ha sido denunciar a España ante la ONU. Asegura que no se trata de remover el pasado –como dicen algunos–, “ni siquiera es una cuestión de reconciliación o perdón… es justicia”.

*¿Qué sabe del fusilamiento de su abuelo y de su tío?*

Tanto mi abuelo como mi tío abuelo eran de Villarroya de la Sierra (Zaragoza). Mi abuelo era veterinario e inspector municipal y mi tío herrero, ambos estaban en la CNT. Cuando llegó el golpe de estado del 36, el cura de pueblo elaboró una lista de personas con ideas distintas. En los primeros días del golpe, vieron la bici de mi abuelo en la salida del pueblo. Los falangistas y la Guardia Civil lo buscaron y se lo llevaron a Calatayud, donde estuvo preso unos días. De allí lo llevaron al barranco de la Bartolina y lo fusilaron. Mi tío huyó al monte, le dijeron que si se entregaba no pasaría nada y bajó, después le asesinaron en las tapias del cementerio de Calatayud. Mi tío tenía 39 años y mi abuelo 44

*¿Por qué cree que su abuelo y su tío pueden estar en el Valle de los Caídos?*

En realidad no tenemos ninguna seguridad, pero queremos que se compruebe. En el año 59 Franco mandó que llevaran allí a gente de toda España. De Calatayud se llevaron nueve cajas –señalizadas con el nombre de la localidad– con 80 restos. Con mi abuelo hay más dudas, pero es mucho más probable que mi tío sí esté porque tenemos un testigo.

*¿Qué pasos han ido dando?*

Desde la Fundación Arico, cuyo presidente es mi marido y que fue fundada en 2007, pedimos una subvención para exhumar en el Valle de los Caídos, pero se nos denegó. También tenemos formada la Asociación por la Exhumación Republicanos del Valle de los Caídos. En el 2012 contactamos con el abogado Eduardo Ranz, que es el que ha llevado el tema desde entonces.

El momento importante es en 2016 cuando el juez dicta la sentencia histórica y dice que hay que exhumar y que le corresponde hacerlo a Patrimonio. A raíz de eso nos reunimos dos veces con Patrimonio y siempre nos daban largas: que faltaban informes para ver si era posible entrar, que querían asegurarse de qué medidas tenían que tomar, el abad se oponía también. El último informe que mandó Patrimonio desaconsejaba entrar. Están incumpliendo una sentencia. El problema es que no quieren, por eso nos dan largas.







El régimen franquista ordenó trasladar restos de víctimas a las criptas del Valle de los Caídos / EFE
*Y ahora a Europa*
Ya recurrimos a Estrasburgo y no admitieron la demanda, ahora queríamos ir otra vez, pero hemos decidido que no porque todo se dilataría mucho. Entonces hemos presentado un escrito en la ONU, que es una denuncia a España ‘por la vulneración reiterada del derecho a la tutela judicial efectiva de la familia Lapeña que, desde hace un año, tiene el derecho judicial reconocido a exhumar a su abuelo y tío fusilados'. Se busca un fallo humanitario que haga cumplir al Gobierno español la sentencia.

*Cuando el juez dictó la "sentencia histórica" ¿creía que por fin lo conseguía?*

Con todo lo que costó llegar hasta ahí tenía mis dudas. El Gobierno actual no cumple muchas sentencias, por qué iba a cumplir esta.

*¿Hasta dónde está dispuesta a llegar?*

Alguna vez he pensado en tirar la toalla. Si hubiera estado yo sola quizás lo hubiera hecho, pero el abogado nos ha guiado. Además, he estado acompañada por familiares y gente de la asociación. Porque no es solo mi caso, sino el de mucha gente. Gente que todavía no es consciente de que le puede pasar como a nosotros, que piensen que sus familiares están en una fosa y a lo mejor están en el Valle de los Caídos. Ojalá esto sirva para crear conciencia.

*¿En su casa se habla de política?*

Sí, y es raro porque no era lo normal. Nos han contado la historia desde chicas, escuchábamos a Franco inaugurar un pantano y mi padre siempre decía: ‘Este hombre mató a mi padre’. Pero hasta los 80 había que ir con mucho cuidado con estas cosas.

*¿Por qué cree que resulta tan complicado algo que parece tan lógico?*

Porque los que están en el gobierno son quienes son. No tienen voluntad política para hacerlo. No quieren que estos temas se saquen. La historia es la historia y quien gobierna es quien gobierna. Muchos de ellos tienen ideas que se parecen demasiado a las de antes. Son incluso familiares. Y yo me pregunto, ¿si para las víctimas actuales no reparan en gastos, por qué a las víctimas del franquismo les tienen desprecio? Aquello también fue terrorismo. Mi abuelo y mi tío no fueron al frente. Fueron a buscarlos. Hubo un exterminio antes de la Guerra y eso no lo cuenta. Los eliminaron porque pensaban que así iba a triunfar el golpe. Los exterminaron, son víctimas del terrorismo.

*¿Confía realmente en que finalmente serán exhumados?*

Por la presión mediática al final tendrán que dejan entrar. Sería una aberración que no lo hicieran. El tema es cómo. Que tengan que estar con Franco o con José Antonio, en un sitio de misa diaria, gente que no era religiosa… Lo ideal sería sacar los restos y llevarlos a un cementerio. A mi padre le gustaría que el suyo estuviera en Villarroya.

*¿Y su padre qué piensa?*

Mi padre tiene 93 años. Está aún más escéptico que yo. Nunca le ha parecido que esto pudiera llegar.

*¿A qué le suena eso de no remover el pasado, no enfrentar a las "dos Españas"?*

Es que no se trata de remover, ni siquiera de reconciliación o perdón, es justicia. Si las personas que dicen esas cosas tuvieran a familiares en esta situación también los buscarían. Que se pongan en nuestro lugar.

*¿Qué le parece que siga habiendo homenajes a franquistas?*

No lo sé. Con el paso de las generaciones los franquistas se van volviendo viejos y desaparecen, pero hay jóvenes que siguen exaltando esa época. Lo que en otros sitios está penado, por ejemplo en Alemania las celebraciones nazis son perseguidas, aquí se hace impunemente porque el Gobierno lo permite. Poco se puede hacer si no cambia el Gobierno. Y a ver si el que viene tiene voluntad política para mover algo, porque el PSOE tuvo oportunidad en su día pero no se avanzó mucho.

Ahora estoy haciendo entrevistas para medios extranjeros y muchos saben la historia de España mejor que aquí. No se enseña bien en los institutos. Muchos no saben que la Guerra Civil vino de un golpe de estado.

*¿Qué piensa cuando se dicen cosas como que solo se acuerdan de los abuelos cuando hay subvenciones?

Son gente que quiere ofender, pero no lo consiguen. Como saben que no tienen razón, usan la huida hacia delante. Se dedican a ver quién dice la mayor barbaridad. Las cosas no se arreglan dando subvenciones, los familiares no podemos ocuparnos de todo, ha de ser el Gobierno.*


----------



## fredesvindo (8 Jul 2019)

*ASESINOS AL SERVICIO DE LA II REPUBLICA.- XXVI*
Publicado el diciembre 8, 2010 por ANTON SAAVEDRA RODRIGUEZ 



*
Agapito GARCIA ATADELL, creó la Brigada de la Investigación Criminal que con el beneplácito del gobierno de la República instló su "cheka" en el palacio del Paseo de la Castellana, empleando los archivos del propio Ministerio de la Gobernación para lllevr a cabo sus crimenes y saqueos.


*



“Agapito GARCIA ATADELL no era más que un bandido, un canalla, pura y simplemente, que se proclamaba socialista. En los primeros meses de la guerra había creado en Madrid, con un pequeño grupo de asesinos, la siniestra BRIGADA DEL AMANECER. Por la mañana temprano, penetraban por la fuerza en una casa burguesa, se llevaban a los hombres “de paseo”, violaban a las mujeres y robaban cuanto caía al alcance de su mano. Garcia, a quien los fascistas buscaban ávidamente, era una de las verguenzas de la REPUBLICA”

*LUIS BUÑUEL ( Director de cine y republicano)*

Quede dicho y escrito por mi parte que la mayor culpa y la responsabilidad más alta de aquella *incivil guerra* en nuestro país la tuvieron quienes, *renegando de su juramento, levantaron las armas contra el gobierno de la II REPUBLICA *– en realidad, los republicanos hacía tiempo que no *“pintaban”* absolutamente nada en el *gobierno FRENTEPOPULISTA de Francisco LARGO CABALLERO*, como no fuera de tapadera para protestar contra la ayuda que *Alemania e Italia* aportaban a los insurrectos que luchaban *“contra un gobierno legal salido de las elecciones de febrero de 1936”*, o para quejarse ante la asamblea de *GINEBRA* y pedir ayuda en favor de un gobierno *“legítimo” – *y también quienes les apoyaron sosteniendo y propiciando la asonada, pero ello en absoluto exonera de responsabilidad por sus *errores y horrores *a los partidos que formaban el gobierno de *FRENTE POPULAR* y mucho menos a los termocéfalos y antidemócratas que, disfrazados de revolucionarios, primero maltrataron a la *República* y más tarde, durante la guerra, cometieron todo tipo de robos y asesinatos entre la población.

Siendo cierto que la represión en la retaguardia franquista fue mucho mayor que en la zona frentepopulista, y que la misma se prolongó hasta la muerte del dictador *– ¡ claro que hubiese sido muy deseable que la madre que parió a FRANCO, se hubiese cerrado de piernas a la hora de alumbrar semejante alimaña ! –* no es menos cierto que los defensores de la causa de la *REPUBLICA* actuaron, en muchas ocasiones – demasiadas -, con la misma crueldad y frialdad que los golpistas. Y, lo más grave, no siempre desde el descontrol que la inexistencia de un Estado facilitaba, sino con el *beneplácito de las autoridades del gobierno FRENTEPOPULISTA. *Afirmar, como se hace muy a menudo, que los asesinatos en la zona republicana fueron realizados por gente sin ningún control por parte de las autoridades del gobierno *Frentepopulista* es, lisa y llanamente, falso de toda falsedad a juzgar por la cantidad de documentos y testimonios que certifican cada palabra de mis escritos. ¿ También eran *“incontrolados” *los que asesinaron a un luchador antifascista como *Andrés NIN* ? ¿Quien o quienes eran los *“incontrolados”* que, formando parte de la *JUNTA DE DEFENSA DE MADRID *presidida por el *General MIAJA*, caso concreto de *Santiago Carrillo *y el otro asturiano anarquista *Amor NUÑO, *controlaban los asesinatos que se llevaron a cabo en *PARACUELLOS DEL JARAMA y otros lugares?







Agapito GARCIA ATADELL, Antonio LINO y Pedro PENABAD Rodriguez, planificando, en las dependencias gubernamentales del FRENTE POPULAR, alguno de sus miles de asesinatos y robos a la ciudadanía
¡ NO, mil veces NO !
Me niego rotundamente a tener que aceptar ese maniqueismo que, en nombre de la Ley 52/2007 sobre la MEMORIA HISTORICA, trata de colocar los malos en un bando y los buenos en el otro; los verdugos en el mismo bando de los malos y las víctimas en el bando de los buenos; los inocentes en el bando de los perdedores y los culpables en el bando de los ganadores. Aquí hemos perdido TODOS, pero todos, al fin y al cabo, y si no conseguimos, entre TODOS, acceder a la VERDAD DE LA HISTORIA, la cual nada tiene que ver con esa otra “Memoria inventiva”, elaborada por esos conocidos “fabricantes de historias”, ¿cómo podremos coronar con éxito el llamamiento al “¡ NUNCA MAS !” ?*



Mil veces aparecen descritos en la prensa de la época los horrores que siguieron en los inicios de la *Guerra Incivil Española*, siendo uno de los mayores asesinos el gallego y *“socialista” del PSOE, Agapito GARCIA ATADELL*, al que nos referimos en el presente artículo. En efecto, cuando estalló la contienda organizó en Madrid el grupo llamado *MILICIA POPULAR DE INVESTIGACION* dedicado al *robo, el saqueo y el asesinato múltiple, *participando en varias *“CHEKAS”* y creando la de la *Brigada de Investigación Criminal *que con el beneplácito de las autoridades del gobierno *FRENTEPOPULISTA* – en la prensa madrileña eran frecuentes los elogios a la *Brigada de ATADELL* e incluso existen fotografías de visitas realizadas por el mismísimo ministro *“socialista” del PSOE, Anastasio DE GRACIA – *quedó instalada en un Palacio de la Castellana, empleando los archivos del propio _*Ministerio de la Gobernación *_para perseguir a la gente etiquetada como de derechas y católicos. Al correr de aquellas alucinantes y trágicas jornadas, las partidas de *pistoleros y “chekistas” * se hicieron los dueños de la capital madrileña. El *modus operandu* era con las primeras sombras o en la alta madrugad: el automóvil de turismo, con su piquete ejecutor, seguido siempre de la camioneta para cargar el producto del robo.

¡ A qué grado de vileza y de crueldad llegarían la *Escuadrilla del AMANECER y la Brigada de LOS LINCES DE LA REPUBLICA *para alcanzar fama y celebridad en aquel caos teñido de sangre ! Sin embargo, todas fueron superadas por la *BRIGADA del “socialista” ATADELL, *con sede en *Castellana*. No hay idea del espanto que ese nombre producía en *Madrid*. Cuando los coches de la brigada – todos llevaban el fatídico letrero, con esmalte blanco, sobre los capós – cruzaban la calles de la ciudad, las piernas de los viandantes temblaban y sus rostros palidecían intensamente, según testimonios y prensa de la época. Uno de aquellos automóviles parado frente a un portal, era signo de muerte próxima, y así hasta un número superior a las *DOS MIL PERSONAS FUSILADAS, *durante el periodo comprendido entre los primeros días de agosto y los primeros de noviembre del año 1936. Pero nadie mejor que el propio *ATADELL *con su proclama, realizada el *15 de julio de 1937, *al pie del cadalso: *“En esta hora suprema, hora de luz, hora de verdad en que voy a presentarme ante el supremo juez, a dar cuenta completa de mi vida, declaro que abomino y detesto las erróneas y perniciosas doctrinas que he practicado. ¡Pido de todo corazón perdón por mis enormes delitos! ¡ Ruego a los que he arrastrado al error y al mal con mis palabras y ejemplo que, ahora que aún es tiempo, los abandonen y se conviertan; no hay más que una verdad, que es Dios; no hay más que un maestro, Jesucristo; no hay más que una luz, la de la iglesia católica. ¡ VIVA CRISTO REY ! ¡ VIVA ESPAÑA !*

La cuestión era que este *asesino arrepentido*, temiendo caer en las manos de los sublevados que avanzaban peligrosamente sobre Madrid y amenazado por la *F.A.I. y los comunistas* decidió, junto con sus indeseables *Luis Ortuño, Pedro Penabad y Angel Pedrero, *preparar la huída de Madrid. En sólo tres meses, *ATADELL* se había convertido en un hombre rico gracias a las numerosas requisas efectuadas en los domicilios de las víctimas. Camino de Alicante, donde arregló su pasaporte en el Consulado cubano, embarcaron en el *“25 de Mayo”* hasta *Marsella* – allí vendieron unos brillantes por 84.000 francos – y se dirigieron a *Saint Nazaire, *tomando pasaje en el buque de la Trasatlántica francesa *MEXIQUE* con destino a *CUBA*, en busca de una vida fácil y regalada, junto a sus respectivas amantes.

Se las prometían todos muy felices a bordo del barco, dejando una *ESPAÑA en guerra*; un país sumido en la miseria, sin esperanza ni horizonte, dividido en dos mitades irreconciliables. Dejaban tras de sí un auténtico infierno al que ellos habían contribuido asesinando a miles de personas inocentes que luego tiraban a las fosas comunes o abandonaban a su suerte en descampados y callejones *– todo ser humano tiene derecho al duelo por parte de quellos que lo amaron en vida, y ese duelo, aunque a los verdugos se les suele olvidar, exige la presencia del cadáver con el fin de poder enterrar dignamente los restos del difunto – *pero cuando el *MEXIQUE* atracó en el *Puerto de Santa Cruz de la Palma*, *ATADELL* y sus sicarios eran detenidos por la policía, después de una rocambolesca operación iniciada en el puerto de *La Coruña. *Los sueños de grandeza de aquel *“socialista”* se desvanecieron en un instante, hasta el punto de que con fecha *30 de junio de 1937*, a las diez en punto de la mañana, en una de las salas de la *Audiencia Territorial de Sevilla, *se iniciaba el *Consejo de Guerra *que dictaría la *SENTENCIA DE MUERTE* por la monstruidad de los delitos cometidos por *Agapito GARCIA ATADELL, *que había nacido en la localidad gallega de *Vivero el 28 de mayo de 1902. *Al igual que el otro gallego de *EL FERROL, *tampoco hubiera pasado nada si la madre que lo parió también se hubiera cerrado de piernas a la hora del parto.

*ANTON SAAVEDRA*


----------



## fredesvindo (8 Jul 2019)

*Los crímenes del bando republicano que olvidan los artistas de la zeja*
*Los artistas conocidos como los de la "zeja" han promocionado unos vídeos contando las maldades del bando nacional durante la guerra y para ello se ponen en la piel de algunas víctimas. La Razón les recuerda los casos de crímenes del bando repúblicano que éstos pretenden obviar.*




Los "artistas de la _zeja_" quieren dar voz a las víctimas de la guerra civil y del franquismo mientras se empeñan en silenciar las víctimas del otro lado y que, a su juicio, no merece la pena ser contadas. Para ello, La Razón contrapone los vídeos de Almodóvar y compañía con algunos de los crímenes cometidos por el bando republicano.
Mientras el actor Hugo Silva se hace pasar por un albañil y labrador asesinado en 1936 por un grupo de falangistas, el diario de Planeta le recuerda el crimen de Pedro Muñoz Seca, asesinado en Paracuellos tras cuatro meses de cárcel y condenado a muerte por "fascista, monárquico y enemigo de la República. Murió al grito de "viva España y viva el Rey". Una vez fallecido le arrebataron todo y le cortaron el bigote.
Por su parte, Carmen Machi se mete en la piel de Isabel Picorel, fusilada en el municipio de Fresnedo en 1936. Ante esto, el diario recuerda el caso del padre de Miguel Martín Benito, natural de Camuñas (Toledo). Fue detenido cuando volvía de arar. En la puerta de su casa le esperaba un grupo de milicianos. No pudo ni cambiarse de ropa. Su cuerpo fue arrojado a la mina de Cabezuelas junto con otros 5.000 cuerpos durante la Guerra.
Igualmente, Juan Diego Botto cuenta la historia de un maestro herrador fusilado en 1936 en León. Como respuesta aparece el asesinato del párroco de Navalperal de Pinares el mismo año. Una avanzadilla republicana entró en el pueblo "dando tiros" y con pañuelos rojos. Rápidamente fueron a buscar al cura. Éste intentó ocultarse y fue encontrado mientras confesaba a una mujer. Arrastrado a golpes fue fusilado. "Me matarán ustedes pero yo no he hecho mal a nadie. Bien, todo el que he podido", dijo antes de morir.
Juan Diego representa a Feliciano Marcos Brasa, miembro de las Juventudes Socialistas fusilado a finales de 1936. La Razón publica el caso de Antonio Gascón, comisario de Policía asesinado el 1 de noviembre en Paracuellos, en la primera jornada de fusilamientos. Un grupo de milicianos fue a buscarle de madrugada a su casa. Los vecinos de Paracuellos relataron a la familia el calvario de Antonio. "Una vez muertos, les arrancaban los dedos y las muelas de oro con alicates", cuentan.


----------



## klopec (8 Jul 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *ENTREVISTA | PURIFICACIÓN LAPEÑA"Escuchábamos a Franco inaugurar un pantano y mi padre decía: ‘Este hombre mató al abuelo"*



Vamos a ver el caso de los hermanos Lapeña, símbolo de cuando la estupidez se mezcla con las togas y la memoria histérica se convierte en un show.

*Primero* : Habría que recordarle a ésta familia que miles de familias podían decir lo mismo cuando se enteraran de la pertenencia de los hermanos Lapeña a la criminal CNT / FAI. De igual manera y con el mismo derecho podían decir "*Los hijos de puta de la CNT / FAI mataron al abuelo*". Hay que tener cuidado pues hay casos en los que buscando una víctima apareció un verdugo. Y es cada vez mas frecuente ...

Habrlá que recordar también a esta familia que miles de los que reposan en el Valle fueron asesinados por los compañeros de sus abuelitos.

*Segundo* : Dice la familia en el artículo :

_"En realidad *no tenemos ninguna seguridad, pero queremos que se compruebe*. En el año 59 Franco mandó que llevaran allí a gente de toda España. De Calatayud se llevaron nueve cajas –señalizadas con el nombre de la localidad– con 80 restos. Con mi abuelo hay más dudas, pero es mucho más probable que mi tío sí esté porque tenemos un testigo."_

No no sólo hay ninguna seguridad por parte de la familia de que estén inhumados en el Valle sino que *no hay ninguna prueba de que confirme* que lo estén.


*Tercero *: *COMO YA HEMOS DICHO NO HAY PRUEBA DE QUE LOS HERMANOS LAPEÑA ESTÉN INHUMADOS EN EL VALLE*.

Sorprendentemente el juez dictó sentencia imprudentemente sin saber siquiera si los restos están en el Valle. _*No sólo la familia no lo sabe; los registros oficiales tampoco*_ :

_"El 4 de abril de 1959 llegan al Valle de los Caídos los restos mortales de 81 personas procedentes del barranco de la Bartolina de Calatayud. La documentación que acompaña estas nueve cajas ( con nueve cadáveres cada una ) *no incluye el nombre de los hermanos Lapeña* ni, de hecho, nombre alguno, ya que en aquel entonces ya habían pasado 23 años desde el comienzo de la Guerra Civil. No se trata de un caso inusual ya que de los casi 34.000 restos humanos que descansan en el mausoleo, 12.424 aparecen sin nombre en el libro registro del Valle de los Caídos."_


*Cuarto* : *NO MURIERON A LA VEZ NI EN EL MISMO LUGAR. LOS RESTOS PUDIERON INHUMARSE SEPARADAMENTE*..

_"Se da la circunstancia, además, de que los hermanos no fueron ejecutados en el mismo lugar, ni en el mismo día. Manuel (al parecer el fundador de la CNT en Calatayud) fue fusilado por los nacionales en la Bartolina el 27 de julio de 1.936 y existe acta de defunción de 14 de agosto de ese mismo año. Su hermano Antonio Ramiro se ocultó en un primer momento para después entregarse a las autoridades del régimen en octubre y perder la vida en la tapia del Cementerio Municipal de Calatayud ese mismo mes." _


*Quinto* : *EL BARRANCO DE"LA BARTOLINA" FUE REMOVIDO EN 1.999. SI SEGÚN ARICO SE REMOVIERON LOS RESTOS DE 2.700 PERSONAS, PORQUÉ NO PUDIERON SER LOS HERMANOS LAPEÑA*.

_"En 1999, el Ayuntamiento de Calatayud recogió del barranco de la Bartolina hasta 200.000 metros cúbicos de tierra para realizar labores de sellado en el vertedero municipal de esta localidad, situado muy cerca del luctuoso escenario de los fusilamientos del 36. Según Arico, (Asociación para la Recuperación e Investigación Contra el Olvido, la principal organización sobre memoria histórica en Aragón), en este movimiento de material podrían haberse trasladado restos mortales de hasta 2.700 personas ejecutadas por el bando nacional procedentes de varios pueblos de la zona como Ateca, Torrijo de la Cañada, Villarroya de la Sierra, Villalengua o Aniñón."_

(_ *NOTA* ; Es curioso que se removieran 200.000 m3 de tierra y no apareciera ninguna de las 2.700 "presuntas víctimas". Aunque ya estamos acostumbrados a las patrañas no deja de asombrar la caradura de algunas asociaciones cuando se quedan con el culo al aire._ )

*FUENTE* : Memoria histÃ³rica: Â¿Y si los hermanos LapeÃ±a no estuvieran en el Valle de los CaÃdos?


*EN RESUMEN, NO TIENEN VERGÜENZA*. NINGUNA. TODO ES UNA MANIOBRA DE PROPAGANDA ORGANIZADA POR EL ABOGADO RANZ, DE LA PANDILLA DEL EX-JUEZ GARZÓN, PARA INTENTAR EXHUMAR TODOS LOS CUERPOS DEL VALLE Y ASÍ HACERLE PERDER TODO EL SENTIDO CON LA EXCUSA DE EXHUMAR UNOS CUERPOS DE LOS QUE NO HAY CONSTANCIA DE QUE ESTÁN ALLÍ.

POR SUPUESTO CON CARGO AL ERARIO PÚBLICO. Y POR SUPUESTO CON JUGOSAS SUBVENCIONES QUE QUEDARÁN EN PODER DE LOS DE SIEMPRE.


----------



## Incorrezto (8 Jul 2019)

Garcia Atadell empezó pronto a ir por su cuenta, fue el Gobierno quien le delatò a los franquistas para que lo detuvieran en el barco donde huia con el botin.

no le fusilaron, le dieron garrote.


----------



## fredesvindo (8 Jul 2019)

*Las checas de la II República: así asesinaban los socialistas, y otros republicanos, durante la Guerra Civil*
*Hay quien cree que las checas eran una franquicia que Stalin concedió al Partido Comunista de España. Pero eso no fue así. De 349 checas que había en Madrid, 49 eran del PSOE.*
Javier Paredes 05/08/18 09:00





García Atadell, quien regentaba dos checas: una en la calle de La Montera y otra en la calle Marqués de Cubas
Los socialistas están promocionando la fantasía de que ellos crearon una *Segunda República* democrática y hasta lúdica, que funcionó sin problema alguno hasta que *Franco* vino a estropearles la fiesta.
Pero como esta versión ni enfervoriza ni convence a quien tenga dos dedos de frente, *Pedro Sánchez* ha echado mano del tercer método de *Juan Negrín*, que, como él, también fue socialista y presidente del Gobierno: “Tres sistemas poseemos para hacer que los demás quieran lo que el Gobierno quiere: enfervorizarles, convencerles y, si estos dos recursos resultan insuficientes, aterrorizarles. El terror es también un medio legítimo de gobierno, cuando se trata de la salvación del país”. De manera que, siguiendo las enseñanzas de su predecesor, ahora Pedro Sánchez ha vestido al terror de *Comisión de la Verdad*.
Lo de Juan Negrín no era un modo de hablar, porque su tercer sistema se concretó en esta palabra: *checa*. Realidad que nada tiene que ver con el pretendido régimen democrático y lúdico que nunca existió en la Segunda República. Y como el que no sabe su historia —bien porque no la haya estudiado, bien porque haya estudiado la falsa, que para el caso es lo mismo— está condenado a repetirla, vamos a contar el régimen de terror que instalaron los socialistas antaño, no sea que hogaño vayamos a tropezar en la misma piedra.
La checa fue el término con el que se designó a la sanguinaria policía soviética creada tras la Revolución de Octubre de 1917. Por este motivo, hay quien cree erróneamente que lo de las checas eran una franquicia que Stalin concedió al Partido Comunista de España. Pues eso no fue así, porque como ha escrito el especialista de la Guerra Civil, el historiador *Ángel David Martín Rubio*, “las checas no son una organización exclusiva del Partido Comunista, sino de todas las organizaciones activas en la zona republicana. El uso del término es un indicio más del alto grado alcanzado por la influencia soviética en el caso de la revolución española”.


> Las checas fueron cárceles privadas controladas por los partidos políticos, también el PSOE, y organizaciones de izquierda, donde se torturaba y se asesinaba



Las checas fueron cárceles privadas controladas por los partidos políticos y las organizaciones de izquierda, donde se torturaba y se asesinaba, bien dentro de la propia checa bien fuera de ella. La Causa General que se instruyó al final de la contienda, para investigar los crímenes durante la guerra, establece que solo en la ciudad de *Madrid* hubo *225 checas*. Y podría pensarse que la cifra está hinchada, por la procedencia del dato y las circunstancias del momento. Pero los *recientes estudios* elaborados por un grupo de historiadores de la Universidad del CEU, presentados en 2.000 páginas de una investigación financiada por el Ministerio de la Presidencia en la época de Rodríguez Zapatero, *establecen el número de checas de Madrid en 345*.
Hubo también otras checas en los pueblos de la provincia, lo que fue general en la zona republicana, pues ya vimos *en un artículo anterior* que hasta en Valdepeñas había una checa de nombre La Concordia, en la que a pesar de su nombre se tortura a los valdepeñeros, antes de asesinarlos. Pero en este artículo me limitaré a contar unos hechos, referidos solo a la ciudad de Madrid.
Y si a este dato de las 345 checas de la capital de España añadimos que en la ciudad de Madrid había otros 50 lugares para detenidos, además de las 23 prisiones oficiales, las 10 comisarías de distrito y los 25 lugares de ejecución donde se asesinaba a los presos, obtendremos una primera aproximación al paisaje de la represión y del terror del pretendido lúdico y democrático *Frente Popular*, en el que estaban integrados los socialistas.
De las 345 checas, los socialistas regentaban en exclusiva 49. Y en esto les ganaban los anarquistas, casi empatados con los comunistas, pues tenían el control de 90 y 89 checas respectivamente. Además, había otras 73 checas vinculadas a unidades concretas de las milicias y del ejército popular, en las que también tenían su cuota de dominio los socialistas junto con anarquistas y comunistas. Y lo mismo ocurría en los otros 44 restantes, donde se juntaban los integrantes de los distintos grupos de izquierdas, bajo el paraguas de denominaciones menos conocidas que los partidos políticos.


> Una de las piezas más cotizadas por los sabuesos de los chequistas eran los archivos de las agrupaciones religiosas, donde figuraban los datos personales de sus componentes



Las detenciones realizadas por los pistoleros de las checas en buena medida se debían a denuncias anónimas, pero hubo casos en que no fue así. Veamos un par de ellos, realizados por los antecesores políticos de Pedro Sánchez, que además de ilustrar la época de entonces, ayuda a entender la necesidad que tiene el actual presidente de Gobierno de imponernos esa Comisión de la Verdad, para tapar esas páginas de la historia del PSOE que nada tienen que ver con esos cacareados cien años de honradez.
Una de las piezas más cotizadas por los sabuesos de los chequistas eran los *archivos de las agrupaciones religiosas*, donde figuraban los datos personales de sus componentes. Eso es lo que le sucedió en Madrid con la *Asociación de la Virgen de la Milagrosa*, cuya lista de congregantes fue robada por Círculo Socialista del Norte. Con esa información, los socialistas asesinaron a cuantos encontraron de dicha asociación.
Otra manera para localizar a sus víctimas fue la utilizada en la *checa del Palacio de Eleta*, que estaba en la calle Fuencarral número 103. El control de esta checa estaba en manos de la Agrupación Socialista Madrileña que recibía el nombre de Comisión de Información Electoral Permanente (*CIEP*). Esta agrupación había sido la encargada del estudio del censo de los periodos electorales anteriores, y por lo tanto tenía dibujado en gran medida el mapa ideológico de los madrileños, y a partir de ahí era como pescar en una bañera.


> En las checas marileñas fueron asesinadas 1.800 personas, de las que se tiene datos fehacientes. Pero las víctimas totales fueron muchas más



*En todas las checas se torturó a los detenidos* de mil maneras y con los tormentos más atroces, aunque ya solo el hecho de ingresar en una checa era la peor de las torturas, porque se sabía que la checa era la antesala de la muerte. El grupo de historiadores al que antes me he referido ha elaborado una lista de 1.800 personas asesinadas en la ciudad Madrid, solo en las checas. Esas 1.800 personas son de las que constan datos fehacientes. Pero como los asesinos no acostumbran a dejar rastros de sus crímenes hay otras muchas personas asesinadas por el terror del Frente Popular, que no se han podido localizar. Personas que se sabe que los llevaron a las checas, pero una vez dentro se perdió su rastro. En conclusión, los *cálculos aproximados de los asesinatos* cometidos solo en las checas de la ciudad de Madrid, varían según autores *de los 2.600 a los 3.600*.


> La geografía de la muerte: Ciudad Universitaria, la Casa de Campo, la carretera del Pardo y Puerta de Hierro



Hay toda una geografía de las zonas de extermino en el Madrid del Frente Popular. Los comunistas, para asesinar a los detenidos de sus checas, solían elegir la Ciudad Universitaria, la Casa de Campo, la carretera del Pardo y Puerta de Hierro. Los anarquistas solían asesinarlos dentro de la checa. El mismo comportamiento que los anarquistas tuvo el socialista *García Atadell*, que regentaba dos checas una en la calle de La Montera y otra en la calle Marqués de Cubas, dentro torturaba y asesinaba y, después, abandonaba los cadáveres en las tapias de un cementerio o en la cuneta de una carretera. El socialista García Atadell además era un ladrón y huyó de España con un importante botín que consiguió en los saqueos de sus víctimas. Por su parte los socialistas de la checa de Marqués de Riscal asesinaban a sus víctimas en la Pradera de San Isidro. La checa de la Agrupación Socialista Madrileña de la calle Fuencarral 103, a la que antes me he referido, enterró sus crímenes en una gran fosa de Boadilla.


----------



## Incorrezto (10 Jul 2019)

te hab´ras dado cuenta que la foto de Agapito es policial


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (12 Jul 2019)

*Las trabas de España al acceso a los archivos perpetúan la impunidad del franquismo*

MEMORIA HISTÓRICA+
*El libro 'El acceso a los archivos en España' retrata los obstáculos para bucear en los ficheros nacionales desde la experiencia de veinte especialistas como Ángel Viñas, Matilde Eiroa o Francisco Espinosa Maestre
Las trabas más habituales están relacionadas con la protección de datos, la calificación del material como "secreto" o la dispersión de los archivos por todo el país
Uno de los archivos más grandes es el de Alcalá, donde se encuentran las decisiones ejecutivas del franquismo, la transición y documentos del 'Movimiento Nacional'*

Por Juan Miguel Baquero10 jul 2019 _21:11_

"No es posible acceder a los documentos que solicita". Esta frase sirve para ilustrar la negativa que a menudo cierra la puerta a quienes intentan bucear en ficheros oficiales. Un problema reincidente y que retrata el libro colectivo _El acceso a los archivos en España_. El país de la desmemoria sigue con el candado puesto a la información que cuenta y certifica los crímenes del franquismo. La obra colectiva suma la aportación de más de 20 expertos, como archiveros, historiadores, juristas e investigadores como Matilde Eiroa, Ángel Viñas o Francisco Espinosa Maestre. Está dirigido por Antonio González, Sergio Gálvez y Luis Castro.

Los especialistas –tras un trabajo de cinco años– desgranan cuestiones clave: desde cómo acceder a los ficheros (o intentarlo) a las leyes de Transparencia y de Secretos Oficiales. En España, las trabas para trastear en los estantes cargados de archivos consolidan la impunidad del franquismo, como relatan los expertos.

*Radiografía de los archivos*
Las trabas genéricas y habituales a las que se enfrentan los investigadores están relacionadas con la protección de datos o el tratamiento recurrente de la información como material "secreto", es decir, se aduce a que puedan afectar a la "seguridad del Estado". Otra dificultad es la escasez endémica de recursos, presupuestarios y de personal. Estos capítulos dan al archivero de turno, en muchas ocasiones, potestad para discriminar qué legajos abre o no, denuncian los expertos.

También es un problema la dispersión normativa –influencia de legislaciones regionales– y territorial de los archivos. Aunque el acceso a la información es un derecho que debe garantizar el Estado, la ubicación de los ficheros patrios toca centros repartidos por todo el país. La anunciada creación de una Comisión de la Verdadhubiera servido como elemento aglutinador pero, hasta ahora, no existe. Estos son los centros que albergan la información sobre el franquismo en España:

*Las órdenes ejecutivas de Franco, en Alcalá*
El Archivo General de la Administración está en Alcalá de Henares (Madrid). Recoge actuaciones del Poder Ejecutivo –sobre todo del franquismo y la Transición–, documentos del 'Movimiento Nacional', de la Administración Española en África, del Poder Judicial o de las relaciones exteriores. Es uno de los mayores archivos del mundo, con casi 170 kilómetros lineales de documentación.

Los usuarios pueden ir presencialmente a la sala de consultas, pueden preguntar por teléfono o por correspondencia o a través de la consulta virtual. El Departamento de Referencias realiza las tareas de atención al público, "valoración" de las peticiones y decide el "acceso" a la documentación. Con una salvedad: los ficheros marcados con "reservado" o "secreto".

El derecho de acceder a la información pública tiene límites: si afecta a la seguridad nacional, la defensa, las relaciones exteriores, la seguridad pública o la prevención, investigación y sanción de los ilícitos penales, administrativos o disciplinarios. También en la igualdad de las partes en los procesos judiciales y la tutela judicial efectiva o en las funciones administrativas de vigilancia, inspección y control. Y en los intereses económicos y comerciales, la política monetaria y económica, el secreto profesional y la propiedad intelectual e industrial, la garantía de la confidencialidad o el secreto requerido en procesos de toma decisión o la protección del medio ambiente.

*Los fondos de la diplomacia franquista, en Madrid*
En el Palacio de Santa Cruz (Madrid), sede del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores y Cooperación, está uno de los más ricos fondos diplomáticos del mundo. Parten "del papel de gran potencia global que ha tenido España durante buena parte de su historia". Hay legajos de la II república, guerra civil y segunda guerra mundial, y la documentación de política exterior y cooperación internacional española.

Pero no todo el material es accesible. Hay 14 materias clasificadas. Desde los "intereses esenciales" del país en "negociaciones políticas" –incluyendo Unión Europea, OTAN o Naciones Unidas– al posicionamiento en conflictos internacionales "o internos" y el despliegue de las Fuerzas Armadas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado.

También están cerrados los viajes de los reyes y el presidente del Gobierno, la actuación de grupos terroristas o delincuencia organizada y la mediación en casos de secuestros o cuestiones de asilo y refugio, entre otras. Todo lo que sean "actos, documentos, informaciones, datos y objetos" cuya "revelación no autorizada" pueda poner en riesgo la seguridad nacional "o de sus aliados".





Documentos oficiales en poder de la Fundación Franco. | CARLOS HERNÁNDEZ
La clasificación de la información de Exteriores está basada en la Ley de Secretos Oficiales desde 2010, aprobada por el Gobierno de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero , y que modificaba la de 1984, cuando el Ejecutivo de Felipe González había aprobado la consulta con fines de investigación de los documentos diplomáticos de más de 25 años con carácter general.

Entrar en esta documentación histórica es "problemático", según los expertos. La "combinación de obstáculos legales y limitaciones técnicas" dificulta la consulta.

*La represión, en los archivos de gobiernos civiles*
Los archivos de los gobiernos civiles, actuales Delegaciones del Gobierno en las comunidades autónomas, son una fuente rica para estudiar el franquismo. Ofrecen una imagen cercana y profusa del funcionamiento del régimen y de la actividad de control y represiva contra la oposición antifranquista. Hay documentos generados por el propio gobierno civil y remitidos desde otros organismos dependientes, como los cuerpos policiales.

Pero no es fácil dar con ellos. Están dispersos, la mayoría en los Archivos Históricos Provinciales y partes en el Archivo General de la Administración (AGA) y alguna Delegación del Gobierno. Y están, también, fragmentados. Destruidos por la voluntad oficial, al final de la dictadura, de eliminar las huellas de la represión o sometidos a pérdidas por las precarias condiciones de conservación y, además, al arbitrio del archivero de turno en la aplicación de la protección de los datos personales.

*Los Archivos Militares*
El Reglamento de Archivos Militares declara "expresamente como archivos nacionales" a los generales militares de Segovia, Madrid (Archivo Central del Servicio Histórico Militar), Guadalajara, Ávila, el Cartográfico, el General de la Marina, el del Museo Naval y el Histórico del Ejército del Aire. El Sistema Archivístico de la Defensa forma parte del Patrimonio Histórico Español. El marco dice que deben ser contemplados como "servicios públicos".

Pero la propia naturaleza de los archivos militares condiciona su accesibilidad. Son temas de "seguridad y defensa del Estado" y, por tanto, muchos continúan teniendo carácter reservado o confidencial. Documentos, sobre todo relativos a la época franquista que deberían ser desclasificados y abiertos, según los especialistas, siguen siendo inaccesibles.

*Fuerzas del Orden Público*
La documentación en este caso está muy dispersa: del Archivo General de la Administración al Histórico Nacional, el General e Histórico de Defensa, los generales militares de Madrid y Ávila o los intermedios de Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Valencia, Sevilla, Palma de Mallorca, Coruña, Ceuta, Melilla y Barcelona.

Apenas hay problemas de acceso a los ficheros policiales del siglo pasado, al menos hasta la inmediata posguerra. Otro cantar es tirar del hilo a partir de ahí. El investigador debe pasar el filtro del Ministerio del Interior, con la Ley de Secretos y la protección de datos como base restrictiva.

*Archivos penitenciarios*
Una losa: el abandono y, en no pocos casos, la desaparición de los documentos. El libro rescata varios hitos en la investigación de estos fondos. "Todo está aquí, pero lleno de mierda", le dijeron en los años 80 en la Prisión Modelo de Barcelona al historiador Josep María Solé.

Como ejemplo positivo, el estudio de las mujeres encarceladas. El primer trabajo sobre una cárcel de posguerra a partir de un archivo penitenciario llegó con los fondos de la antigua prisión provincial de Málaga. Fue elaborado en 1994 por Encarnación Barranquero, Matilde Eiroa y Paloma Navarro.

*Tribunal de Orden Público (TOP)*
Juan José del Águila, represaliado por el franquismo y autor de _El TOP. La represión de la Libertad, 1963 a 1977_, tuvo que bucear en diversos archivos para poder hacer su libro. Presidencia de Gobierno, General de la Administración del Estado, Histórico Nacional, del Congreso de los Diputados y Judiciales... Solo así pudo contar la institucionalización de la represión política desde el TOP.

*Centro Documental de la Memoria Histórica*
Está en Salamanca. Guarda el Archivo General de la Guerra Civil Española (AGGCE): legajos de la contienda bélica, la dictadura, la resistencia guerrillera, el exilio, los españoles en campos de concentración y la transición a la democracia. La consulta de los fondos es libre salvo los que contienen datos de carácter policial, procesal o aquellos que afecten al honor de las personas, a su intimidad o a su propia imagen.

*Fundación Nacional Francisco Franco*
En el Centro de Salamanca hay copias en microfilm del archivo de la Fundación Nacional Francisco Franco (FNFF) realizadas gracias a la subvención pública que recibió del gobierno de Aznar. Es el paradigma de los documentos oficiales en manos privadas: más de 27.000 documentos de la Secretaría del Jefe del Estado, con temas como la Seguridad Nacional del Estado, la represión o las relaciones internacionales.

Los documentos de la organización franquista proceden del despacho y dependencias personales del dictador que fueron cedidas a la Fundación por personas cercanas. Es material fue digitalizado con la ayuda pública y se envió una copia al Estado.





El relator de la ONU, Pablo de Greiff, reprochó al Estado español que no investigue ni enjuicie los "graves" crímenes de la Guerra Civil y la dictadura. | EFE
*Documentos contra la impunidad del franquismo*
Resultan habituales "las quejas de los investigadores" por las dificultades para entrar en estos fondos documentales, apuntan los coordinadores del libro _El acceso a los archivos en España_. Las páginas del trabajo colectivo construyen un acercamiento poliédrico a una "problemática" que sangra de forma singular cuando toca las violaciones de Derechos Humanos cometidas en la historia reciente del país.

"El descontento de los investigadores se hace extensivo a los familiares de víctimas de la guerra civil y del franquismo y a sus asociaciones cuando se trata de recabar información acerca de la represiónhabida durante esos períodos", explican. Un asunto enquistado que tampoco corrigió la Ley de Memoria Histórica.

"Tenemos un déficit democrático muy serio en el acceso a documentos y a la información pública", señala a eldiario.es Sergio Gálvez, doctor en Historia Contemporánea, miembro del Cuerpo de Archiveros del Estado y director del proyecto divulgativo. Y todo obedece a "un sistema muy bien pensado para que ni historiadores ni víctimas puedan acceder y que los archivadores tengan verdaderas dificultades para desarrollar su trabajo".

*La dificultad de investigar en España*
En España abundan las dificultades. ¿Y qué hacer cuando las puertas de los archivos están cerradas a cal y canto? Francisco Espinosa Maestre relata su lucha con el Tribunal de Cuentas, que negaba la consulta de fondos relativos a Batallonesy Campos de Concentración españoles durante el enfrentamiento armado y la posguerra. El historiador recurrió a denuncias públicas y demandas judiciales para acceder a la documentación.

Otro ejemplo. Matilde Eiroa escribe sobre un proyecto colectivo titulado _Judicatura, investigación y penitencia (El orden político y los instrumentos de represión, 1939-1982)_que subvencionaba el Ministerio de la Presidencia. Pero, pese a este "aval" público, "no fue posible el acceso a expedientes de la Comisaría General de Información y de la Brigada Político-Social, de modo que la investigación quedó frustrada".

_El acceso a los archivos en España_ también deja una mirada particular a las recomendaciones internacionales sobre la situación española: desde Amnistía Internacional al Consejo de Derechos Humanos de la Asamblea General de Naciones Unidas, que reclama "tomarse más en serio la atención a las citadas víctimas" [del franquismo] y aplicar una auténtica "política de memoria".


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (12 Jul 2019)

*El asesinato del Teniente de Asalto José Castillo*
*«Ibamos por la calle de Augusto Figueroa. Era el cumpleaños de mi padre, y habíamos comido con él y con mi madre. Mi marido tenía que irse, porque entraba de servicio... Yo quería acompañarle, pero él no quiso: era muy andaluz, así, celoso. Que me fuera a casa. Nos separamos. Yo estaba en la esquina de Hortaleza y él en la de Fuencarral. Oí los tiros, muchísimos tiros. Cayó en aquella esquina, donde hay una ermita. En la ermita quedaron los impactos de las balas.» *(Consuelo Morales, viuda del Teniente Castillo)
_María Torres / 12 Julio 2016_
El Teniente de Asalto José Castillo fué asesinado a las diez de la noche del 12 de julio de 1936. Cuando se encaminaba a su trabajo en el Cuartel de Pontejos, cuatro individuos de extrema derecha lo esperaron a la salida de su casa e hicieron contra él varios disparos, uno de los cuales lo hirió mortalmente en el pecho.
Unas horas después se produjo el asesinato del diputado José Calvo Sotelo. Una excusa perfecta en la que los generales fascistas se apoyaron para justificar un golpe de Estado contra la República que venían planificando desde hacía meses.
El teniente Castillo fue la primera víctima de la Guerra española, una víctima olvidada no solo por el franquismo, que sepultó su memoria, sino también por la transición y la democracia.
*¿Quien era el teniente Castilo?*
Nació en Alcalá la Real (Jaén), el 29 de junio de 1901. Hijo de un abogado liberal y de una madre aristócrata emparentada con José Antonio Primo de Rivera. Realizó sus estudios en el mismo colegio de Granada en que lo hizo García Lorca, el del Sagrado Corazón. Ingresó en la Academia de Infantería de Toledo en 1919, graduándose tres años más tarde como alférez. Destinado a Tetuán combatió en la Guerra del Rif, donde por méritos de guerra alcalzó el grado de teniente. Tras el desembarco de Alhucemas de 1925 es destinado al Regimiento de Infantería de Alcalá de Henares.
Una vez proclamada la II República, simpatiza con el socialismo. Durante la Revolución de 1934 es destinado al frente de una sección de morteros en Cuatro Caminos (Asturias). Ante su negativa a reprimir a los obreros sublevados: _«Yo no tiro sobre el pueblo»_, este acto de rebeldía lo somete a un consejo de guerra en el que es condenado a un año de prisión militar. Una vez cumplida la pena, adopta una actitud más decidida en defensa de los ideales de izquierda y de apoyo a la República.
Tras el triunfo del Frente Popular en 1936, ingresa en la Guardia de Asalto siendo destinado a la 2ª Compañía de Especialidades, con base en Madrid, en el cuartel de Pontejos. Se afilia a la Unión Militar Republicana Antifascista (UMRA) y se encarga de la instrucción de las milicias de las Juventudes Socialistas, así como del transporte y distribución de armamento para las milicias, de forma clandestina.
El 14 de abril de 1936 durante los actos conmemorativos del quinto aniversario de la proclamación de la República, resultó muerto el alférez De los Reyes, perteneciente a la Guardia Civil. Este hecho motivó una manifestación contra el gobierno del Frente Popular por parte de las fuerzas de derecha. En los disturbios que tuvieron lugar en la misma falleció Andrés Sáenz de Heredia, primo del fundador de la Falange, a causa de un disparo de uno de los hombres de la sección de Castillo y resultó herido de gravedad, por supuestos disparos del propio teniente, José Llaguno Acha, un joven militante carlista. Desde este día Castillo se convierte en objetivo de las milicias derechistas, por lo que sus superiores le proponen un traslado fuera de Madrid, pero él no acepta. Sufre dos intentos de asesinato fallidos.
*12 de julio de 1936*
Es advertido por Leonor Menéndez, militante socialista de los rumores que aseguran que esa noche se iba a atentar contra su vida. No los toma en cuenta. Acude a los toros y da un paseo con su esposa Consuelo, con la que se había casado apenas dos meses antes. A las diez de la noche, cuando dobla la esquina de la calle Augusto Figueroa con Fuencarral, es disparado por cuatro desconocidos que se dan a la fuga. No tiene tiempo de sacar su arma reglamentaria. Cayó a las puertas de la ermita del Humilladero.
Fue auxiliado por Juan de Dios Fernández Cruz, un periodista que casualmente pasaba por el lugar del atentado y que también resultó herido en el brazo a consecuencia de una caída.
Juan de Dios Fernández Cruz y un vecino de la misma calle trasladaron en un automovil al teniente Castillo al Equipo Quirúrgico sito en la calle Ternera. El teniente falleció en el camino. Presentaba una herida de arma de fuego con orificioo de entrada por la cara posterior del brazo izquierdo, terció interior, y salida por la cara anterior, con fractura del húmero, y otra, también de arma de fuego, con entrada por el quinto espacio intercostal y sin orificio de salida, mortal de necesdad.
También resultó herido en el tiroteo José Luis Alvarez, de dieciocho años, dependiente de una farmacia. Sufría una herida de arma de fuego en la cara posterior del muslo izquierdo con fractura de fémur, sin orificio de salida y pronóstico grave.
*Declaración de Juan de Dios Fernández Cruz
«*Serían las nueve de la noche cuando subí en la glorieta de Quevedo al tranvía de la linea numero 18, que, por cierto, tardó bastante en llegar a la esquina de las calles con Augusto Figueroa y Fuencarral, en cuyo sitío hube de apearme. En aquel instante, al entrar en la cade de Augusto Flgueroa, volviendo la esquina de la capilla, vi venir hacia mi a un Teniente de Asalto que dejaba la acera de enfrente, sin duda para entrar por la calle de Fuencarral, por la opuesta. 
No habria llegado al centro da la calle cuando tras el irrumpieron cuatro o cinco individuos —no puedo determinar el numero exactamente—, a uno de los cuales le ol gritar:_ «Ese es, ése es; tírale_*»*
Acto continuo se produjo un terrible tiroteo, cuyas balas alcanzaron al oficial de Asalto, que, dando traspiés, vino a caer sobre mi cuerpo, derribándome en tierra, lo que me produjo una lesión en el codo, que acaba de ser curada por los médicos de este establecimiento.
Intenté levantarme, lo que conseguí dificilmente y al notar que había perdido las gafas, las busqué, encontrando unas junto al cadáver. Al fijármelas ante los ojos observé que no veía, lo cual atribuí a mi estado de mareo y nerviosismo causados por el horror que me produjo el suceso. Instantes después un individuo me entregaba unas gafas, que eran las mías, y entonces comprendí por qué se me nublaba la vista.
En aquel momento se me acercó un joven, D. Félix Torán, y con su ayuda colocamos el cuerpo de la victima en un automóvil que a la sazón pasaba por aquel sitio, y lo trajimos al Equipo Quirúrgico.
Recuerdo exactamente las últlimas palabras que pronunció el desventurado teniente: _«Lléveme con mi mujer, que ha poco se ha separado de mí»_
No podría recordar el aspecto y la fisionomía de los agresores. Era tal mi estado de nervosidad y tal la confusión y circunstancias en que el suceso se produjo, que no podría decir si iban bien o mal vestidos, y mucho menos sus señas personales, lo cual lamento con toda mi alma, porque la muerte del Sr. Castillo ha sido una verdadera iniquidad. La visión de esta tragedia no se borrará facilmente de mi memoria.
La esposa del teniente Castillo, avisada de que su esposo se hallaba herido, se trasladó al Equipo Quirúrgico unos minutos después del atentado.
Las personas allí presentes trataron de disuadirla de que viera el cadaver de su esposo, y lograron convencerla que se ausentara al decirle que su esposo estaba herido y no muerto.*»
Traslado del cadáver del Teniente Castillo a la Dirección General de Seguridad*
El cadáver del Teniente hizo su entrada en la Dirección General de Seguridad poco antes de las once y media de la noche, dentro de una caja de caoba. La capilla ardiente fue expuesta en el Salón Rojo, cubierto de flores y banderas.
Allí acudieron en primer lugar su esposa, Consuelo Morales, los hermanos del Teniente Pedro, Francisco, Griselda, Atocha y Lola y sus suegros. 
La guerrera del Teniente Castillo fué expuesta en el despacho del Teniente Coronel jefe de las fuerzas de Asalto.
Ante el cadaver desfilaron centenares de obreros, mujeres, soldados, marinos, guardias civiles y de Asalto, diputados socialistas, comunistas y republicanos, así como un grupo de soldados que había servido en el Ejército a las órdenes del Teniente Castillo.
Las paredes de la capilla ardiente se encontraban cubiertas de coronas dedicadas por diversas agrupaciones políticas, compañeros del teniente, de los Cuerpos de Seguridad y Asalto y del de Inveatigaclón y Vigilancia, así como también del Director General de Seguridad y otros altos jefes. En los pliegos puestos al efecto se estamparon millares de firmas. El cadáver fue velado por oficiales del Cuerpo de Asalto.
*El entierro*
Eran las cuatro y medio de la madrugada cuando el cadaver del teniente Castillo fue sacado de la capilla ardiente para su traslado al cementerio.
La caja fué depositada en un coche estufa, al que seguía otro cargado de coronas y ramos de flores. Rodeaban al coche estufa oficiales y guardias de Asalto y de la Guardia Civil, figurando entre ellos milicias socialistas y comunistas. Acompañaba al cortejo el director de Seguridad, algunos otros altos jefes, los jefes y oficiales de Seguiridad y Asalto y comisarios del Cuerppo de Investigación y Vigilancia, La comitiva, que se componía de unos 50 ó 60 coches, llegó al cementerio municipal del Este, en la parte denominada antiguamente civil, donde fué depositado, y donde quedaron numerosos compañeros suyos velando el cadáver en compañía de los familiares.
Desde las nueve de la mañana comenzaron a llegar obreros, mujeres y muchos guardias. A las diez de la mañana se realizó el sepelio presidido por el subsecretario de Gobernación, Sr. Osorio Tafal, el director de Seguridad, el alcalde de Madrid D. Pedro Rico, concejales, gestores provinciales, numerosos diputados del Frente Popular, jefes y oficiales del Ejército y de los cuerpos da Seguridad y Asalto, sargentos y suboficiales.
La caja fue cubierta con la bandera del Comité provincial del partido comunista y ante ella desfilaron las milicias unificadas. Las mismas milicias que entrenaba el Teniente portaron su féretro. La comitiva recorrió unos veinte metros hasta la sepultura y una vez allí, antes de dar tierra al cadáver, el Teniente Coronel Julio Mangada pronunció un emocionado discurso. 
El entierro fue una impresionante manifestación de duelo y de rabia.
Las milicias que entrenó en teniente Castillo se constituyeron en un Batallón con su nombre que participó en la defensa de Toledo. También el Socorro Rojo Internacional puso su nombre a uno de los grupos que atendían a los heridos en el frente.
*Los culpables*
Se culpó desde el primer momento a la Falange y se puso en marcha una operación policial con el fín de detener las agresiones fascistas que sufrían los oficiales afines al Frente Popular. En 1986 Gibson aportó pruebas de que no fueron miembros de Falange, sino un grupo de requetés pertenecientes al Tercio de Madrid, que buscaban venganza por el disparo involuntario del teniente Castillo al militante carlista José Llaguno Acha.
Según la sentencia del Tribunal Supremo de 12 de junio de 1968 redactada por el magistrado Antonio Esteva Pérez, «el único hecho acreditado es que la muerte del señor Castillo se produjo violenta y alevosamente por un grupo terrorista, posiblemente integrado por personas de ideas políticas opuestas a aquellas que, acertada o desacertadamente, profesaba don José del Castillo y Sáez de Tejada, y ello más como venganza política, represalia personal, que como atentado a su condición de teniente de la Guardia de Asalto».
*Tras la Guerra*
Una vez finalizada la Guerra, los vencedores retiraron de la tumba del Teniente Castillo su rango militar, quedando la inscripción solo con su apellido y año de nacimiento y muerte en números romanos. 
La esposa del teniente, embarazada cuando murió este, -aunque ambos lo desconocían- tuvo una hija en enero de 1937 en Valencia, que fallecería tres años después. Cuando regresó a Madrid Consuelo fué denunciada y condenada a nueve meses de cárcel que cumplió en la prisión de Ventas:_ «Después de la guerra hubo una denuncia y nos metieron en la cárcel. Sí; a mis padres también. Estuvimos nueve meses. Yo no quiero volver a la cárcel ¿Han estado en la cárcel? En Ventas, como yo soy alta—aunque ahora menos: he encogido— no tenía suficiente espacio para estirarme. Decían: Castillo, que ocupas mucho. Eramos 7.000 mujeres. A la niña la dejé con mi abuela, de noventa años. La niña murió después. El parto había sido malo, y luego, todo aquello... La niña no se crió bien. Le dio algo al corazón. Por la mañana yo la había llevado al Retiro, y murió la misma noche.»_
Al salir de la cárcel Consuelo solicitó la pensión que le correspondía como viuda de un oficial, ya que se había anulado la concedida por la República. Su solicitud fue denegada. En 1966 comenzó a recibir una pensión del 25% del salario. Una sentencia del Tribunal Supremo de 12 de junio de 1968 estimaba que el teniente Castillo, que acudía de uniforme a su puesto, ya que _«no había tornado el servicio, no podía estar en ejercicio de desempeño del mismo, y menos aún realizando en esos momentos un acto de Servicio de armas, definido en las leyes militares como aquel que reclama en su ejecución el uso empleo o manejo de las mismas». Ese mismo año, el Boletín Oficial del Estado publicaba una orden de Presidencia del Gobierno por la que se concedía una pensión extraordinaria a la viuda de José Calvo Sotelo, considerando a este «muerto en campaña»._
Hasta 1983, cuarenta y siete años después de perder a su marido, no pudo cobrar la paga extraordinaria de viudedad, ya que esta solo se concedía a las esposas de los militares fallecidos en actos de servicio.


----------



## fayser (12 Jul 2019)

Me asombra cómo 40 años de "democracia" han conseguido enterrar las barbaridades del socialismo en todo el siglo XX, tanto en España como fuera de ella.

Y no sólo eso, sino que tenemos a unos 20 millones de gilipollas que se creen incluso que el socialismo es bueno y que van a vivir mejor.


----------



## FilósofoenMatrix (12 Jul 2019)

El socialismo es la lacra de este país, siempre lo ha sido y siempre lo será.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (12 Jul 2019)

*ANDALUCÍAAsí masacró el franquismo en Andalucía: diez hitos históricos que nadie puede negar*

*Andalucía contabiliza al menos 45.566 asesinados que acabaron tirados en 708 fosas comunes
La comunidad andaluza sufrió la represión poliédrica franquista con 50.000 exiliados, unos 100.000 esclavos o el robo y saqueo a unos 60.000 derrotados
La región vivió el mayor crimen de guerra del franquismo, La Desbandá, el ataque a población civil por tierra, mar y aire con apoyo de Hitler y Mussolini
El castigo, diseñado por Queipo, fue 'especial' con las mujeres y los colectivos homosexuales, con el paradigma de Federico García Lorca*

Por Juan Miguel Baquero02 mar 2019 _21:35_

Andalucía es la región más castigada por el franquismo. Las cifras: al menos 45.566 ejecutados por los golpistas y tirados en 708 fosas comunes, más de 50.000 refugiados, unos 100.000 trabajadores esclavos, más de 60.000 andaluces expoliados y que sufrieron depuración profesional…

*franquismo*
Los rebeldes tienen una estrategia clara: la pedagogía del terror. Los fascistas, sabedores del fracaso del golpe de Estado, matan y saquean pueblo a pueblo. La aplicación de la violencia extrema copia las matanzas de las guerras coloniales en el norte de África.

Los "enemigos de España" quedan deshumanizados al estilo de "los moros" en las batallas del Rif. Y el exterminio del rival ideológico es clave por el efecto paralizante, que limita la capacidad de respuesta y frena la resistencia. Es _La justicia de Queipo_, como narra en su libro el historiador *Francisco Espinosa Maestre*.

*Los discursos golpistas como pruebas*


*Emilio Mola*: "Hay que sembrar el terror… Hay que dar la sensación de dominio eliminando sin escrúpulos ni vacilación a todos los que no piensen como nosotros. Nada de cobardías".

*Francisco Franco*: "Salvaré a España del marxismo cueste lo que cueste". Periodista: "¿Significa eso que tendrá que fusilar a media España?". Franco: "He dicho a cualquier precio".

*Juan Yagüe*, el Carnicero de Badajoz: "Por supuesto que los matamos. ¿Qué esperaba usted? ¿Qué iba a llevar 4.000 prisioneros rojos conmigo?".



Las fuerzas republicanas no registran un plan similar. Las matanzas contra derechistas ocurren como episodios de violencia incontrolada y, en ocasiones, como respuesta contra ataques rebeldes. El Gobierno de España nunca promueve el asesinato sistemático de golpistas.

Un dato. La provincia andaluza que estuvo en manos republicanas hasta el final, Almería, fue con una diferencia sensible la que menos muertos registró: 367. Pero la memoria histórica del franquismo tira de _fake news_: "Todos mataron lo mismo". La frase es uno de los lugares comunes del franquismo sociológico. Aseveraciones que sirven para construir falsas equidistancias.





Trabajo arqueológico en la fosa de Monturque (Córdoba). | JUAN MIGUEL BAQUERO
*El terror: las fosas comunes*
Andalucía fue la región más castigada por el genocidio fundacional del franquismo. En 708 fosas comunes hay al menos 45.566 víctimas, según el Mapa de Fosas de la Junta de Andalucía. Con un ejemplo: el Padre de la Patria Andaluza, Blas Infante, sigue tirado en una fosa. La aplicación sistemática del terrorqueda certificada en cada excavación arqueológica, como han contado en los últimos años los anuarios _Las huellas en la tierra_ y _Que fuera mi tierra_.

Los números atestiguan las matanzas golpistas. Y las cifras, comparadas, hablan por sí solas. La dictadura en Argentina sumó en torno a 30.000 muertos en total. Tres provincias andaluzas superan estos dígitos: Granada (11.388 víctimas estimadas), Huelva (10.199) y Sevilla (9.304). Chile acumuló en torno a 3.000 desaparecidos forzados. Málaga casi el doble (5.638), como Córdoba (5.059).

La mayoría de estos asesinatos fueron realizados contra población civil en lugares donde no hubo guerra. Personas que fueron detenidas y secuestradas de forma ilegal, en muchos casos torturadas, y al final ejecutadas sin juicio ni posibilidad de defensa.





Derrotados por el fascismo, abocados al éxodo.
*50.000 refugiados andaluces*
En torno a 50.000 andaluces parten al exiliocomo derrotados en la guerra civil. Es una décima parte del número total en España. Huyen de la represión franquista. Y en muchos casos no regresan jamás.

Un libro, _Los andaluces en el exilio del 39_, radiografía este éxodo masivo. El texto, publicado por el Centro de Estudios Andaluces, está coordinado por el actual director general de Memoria Histórica del Gobierno, *Fernando Martínez*, con la participación de profesoras universitarias como Encarnación Lemus, Inmaculada Cordero o Leandro Álvarez Rey, entre otros.

Las páginas del exilio republicano andaluz atesoran miles de historias anónimas. Más allá de Antonio Machado, Luis Cernuda o Juan Ramón Jiménez. De Diego Martínez Barrio, María Zambrano, Victoria Kent o Manuel Chaves Nogales.

El éxodo desde Andalucía afecta a campesinos, amas de casa, maestras, médicos, políticos, periodistas, sindicalistas… Refugiados con destinos dispares: desde Gibraltar a Argentina y México, de Francia a Rusia. O unos 1.500 andaluces que acaban internados en campos de concentración nazis.

En la odisea de los vencidos caben todos estos retratos sin nombre. También los niños de la guerra empujados a una huida que les lleva a tierras americanas en barcos como el Morelia o el Winnipeg. Y el exilio interior: el abandono, el olvido, el miedo y el silencio que afecta, sobre todo, a las mujeres marcadas como 'rojas'.







*La represión 'especial' contra mujeres y homosexuales*
Federico García Lorca, asesinado por sus ideas. Por poeta. Y por homosexual. Recibió "dos tiros en el culo por maricón", dijo uno de sus verdugos. Sus huesos siguen tirados en una cuneta. La Junta de Andalucía ha aprobado una nueva búsqueda de la fosadonde yace junto a un maestro republicano y dos banderilleros anarquistas, una intervención arqueológica que amenaza el anuncio de la extrema derecha de derogar la ley de Memoria Histórica.

Lorca es "el desaparecido más llorado del mundo", cuenta *Ian Gibson* en una entrevista exclusiva para eldiario.es Andalucía. El hispanista ha trazado el rastro lorquiano en obras como _El asesinato de García Lorca_. La represión del franquismo contra los disidentes sexuales cruzó la dictadura de cabo a rabo. Es la memoria LGTBi bajo Franco. Como testigo están los muros de la cárcel de Huelva.

La violencia franquista tiene una versión 'especial' contra las mujeres. Un ejemplo: Carmen Luna fue una de las muchas abanderadas del naciente feminismo con el que los golpistas quisieron acabar. Luna fue ejecutada.

El paradigma de la represión está en las fosas, con casos como las niñas violadas y asesinadas en El Aguaucho. O los experimentos que el doctor Antonio Vallejo-Nájera aplicó contra presas republicanas en busca del "gen rojo", en la cárcel de Málaga. Franco impuso un doble castigo a la mujer: de las bases emancipadoras republicanas, al sumisa y devota patriarcal del fascismo. "Para la mujer hay un antes y un después de la II República", asegura la profesora de Historia Contemporánea en la Universidad de Sevilla, Inmaculada Cordero.

*Las matanzas del Virrey de Andalucía*
El exgeneral Gonzalo Queipo de Llano asumió la dirección de los golpistas en el sur del país. Y fruto de la encarnizada labor rebelde queda una tierra sembrada de fosas comunes. La memoria oral de los pueblos andaluces está plagada de episodios de barbarie.

Queipo ordena y anuncia, incluso por radio, una orgía de ejecuciones y violaciones. Para el recuento de represaliados queda el exhaustivo trabajo, pueblo a pueblo, del investigador *José María García Márquez*, como _Las víctimas de la represión militar en la provincia de Sevilla_.

Cabe poca interpretación. Los discursos desde Radio Sevilla del autoproclamado Virrey de Andalucía dan fe del afán genocida: "Nuestros valientes legionarios y regulares han demostrado a los rojos cobardes lo que significa ser hombres de verdad. Y, a la vez, a sus mujeres. Esto es totalmente justificado porque estas comunistas y anarquistas predican el amor libre. Ahora por lo menos sabrán lo que son hombres de verdad y no milicianos maricones. No se van a librar por mucho que berreen y pataleen".





Los buques de guerra Canarias y Cervera, junto a aviones, durante La Desbandá. | ARCHIVO RAFAEL MOLINA
*El mayor crimen de guerra: La Desbandá*
Es el mayor crimen de guerra del franquismo: La Desbandá. Desde el 7 de febrero de 1937 una auténtica desbandada humana suma más de 300.000 refugiados que huyen del avance fascista. Intentan evitar el terrorismo golpista. La única salida posible es el camino de Málaga a Almería. Desde entonces se conocerá como 'la carretera de la muerte'.

La línea de costa va a ser una ratonera donde los rebeldes atacan a población civil por tierra, mar y aire. Para ejecutar el ataque indiscriminado, los franquistas cuentan con apoyo de la Alemania nazi de *Adolf Hitler* y de la Italia fascista de *Benito Mussolini*. Con este episodio arranca el libro _El país de la desmemoria_.

El drama humanitario ocurre antes de Guernica y multiplica las cifras de muertos de cualquier otro ataque similiar en la guerra civil española. Los refugiados encuentran en el camino ayuda de las Brigadas Internacionales y, entre ellos, del médico canadiense Norman Bethune.

*Los aliados nazis y fascistas*
Franco gana la guerra gracias a sus aliados Hitler y Mussolini. Sin su apoyo, el relato histórico pudo ser muy distinto. Y Andalucía es un banco de pruebas del músculo bélico de los nacientes nazismo y fascismo que van a provocar la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Lo cuenta Paul Preston en _El holocausto español_.

La Desbandá es un claro ejemplo. Los bombardeos masivos e indiscriminados tendrán réplica en numerosas poblaciones españolas, como la conocida Guernica o Xátiva y, más tarde, durante el conflicto bélico internacional.

Los golpistas saben que hay dos provincias clave. Sevilla, para facilitar la hegemonía aérea. Y Cádiz, por la conexión marítima que garantiza el desembarco de las tropas africanistas, formadas por legionarios y regulares mercenarios marroquíes que siembran el terror aplicando tácticas de violencia extrema.





Refugiados republicanos. | NORMAN BETHUNE/LA HUELLA SOLIDARIA
*Robo y saqueo a los vencidos*
Unos 60.000 andaluces son esquilmados por los golpistas de Franco. El robo a los vencidos es una práctica habitual que afecta a *12 de cada mil personas en la región*. Una cifra multiplicada a lomos de cada familia. A nivel nacional, la media baja a 9 de cada mil.

Investigadores de las nueve universidades andaluzas participan en un trabajo de cinco años sobre la represión económica durante la guerra civil y la dictadura. La amenaza económica también funciona como una eficaz medida disuasoria en un país azotado por el hambre y la exclusión.

La rutina saqueadora impuesta por los franquistas es un ajuste de cuentas contra quienes consideran "causantes de los males de la patria". A "más culpables", mayor "justificación" tiene el golpe de Estado.

Los fascistas roban al menudeo, desde un reloj a una máquina de coser, y a lo grande, con ejemplos del expolio en la fortuna corrupta del dictador y el gallego Pazo de Meirás de Franco con su réplica en el andaluz Cortijo de Gambogaz de Queipo. Quedan como exponentes los trabajos del periodista Mariano Sánchez Soler, como _Los Franco S.A._, o del historiador Ángel Viñas, caso de _La otra cara del caudillo_.

*Depuración profesional*
Los fascistas españoles ejercen una actividad represora poliédrica. De las matanzas fundacionales del franquismo a la tortura, el encarcelamiento, el robo de bienes o la depuración profesional. La represión "socioeconómica" queda registrada en los archivos de salas judiciales creadas al efecto por el régimen dictatorial.

Caso del Tribunal de Responsabilidades Políticas. Con la expulsión de sus trabajos, o a través de multas, el franquismo elabora un proceso de una "magnitud" extraordinaria que afecta "a todos los que militaron o tuvieron algún cargo de responsabilidad en alguno de los partidos o sindicatos que apoyaron al Frente Popular desde 1934", explica el libro _La represión franquista en Andalucía_, coordinado por *Francisco Cobo Romero* junto a *Miguel Ángel del Arco* o *Javier Rodrigo* y editado por el Centro de Estudios Andaluces.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (12 Jul 2019)

La inhabilitación para trabajar afecta a todo tipo de personas. Desde obreros industriales a braceros. De las maestras republicanas a periodistas, jueces o los científicos que recoge la web Generaciones de Plata.





Esclavos del franquismo en la construcción del 'canal de los presos'. | RMHSA (CGT)
*Esclavos del franquismo*
La explotación económica de los derrotados lleva a Franco al extremo de emplear, en toda España, a más de 400.000 presos políticos como trabajadores forzados. Solo en Andalucía hay 55 campos de concentracióndonde penan unos 100.000 esclavos del franquismo.

Decenas de empresas públicas y privadas –algunas cotizan en el IBEX 35– usan esta mano de obra gratuita gestionada a través del Patronato de Redención de Penas por el Trabajo.

El máximo exponente a nivel andaluz es el canal de los presos., como retrata el libro homónimo elaborado por investigadores como *Gonzalo Acosta*, *Lola Martínez*, *Ángel del Río* y *José Luis Gutiérrez Molina*. Una faraónica obra de ingeniería hidráulica que aporta la infraestructura necesaria para regar 80.000 hectáreas de tierra, antes de secano. Los terratenientes de la zona son los grandes beneficiados. El propio Queipo utiliza esclavos en Gambogaz.

---

* Esta información está elaborada a partir de investigaciones de catedráticos y profesores de Historia Contemporánea como Encarnación Lemus (Universidad de Huelva), Inmaculada Cordero, Concha Langay Leandro Álvarez Rey (Universidad de Sevilla), Salvador Cruz Artacho (Universidad de Jaén), Encarnación Barranquero(Universidad de Málaga), Fernando Cobo Romero y Miguel Ángel del Arco Blanco(Universidad de Granada) y Fernando Martínez, catedrático de Historia de Contemporánea de la Universidad de Almería y director general de Memoria Histórica del Gobierno de España, entre otros.

También del trabajo de historiadores como Francisco Espinosa Maestre (con libros como _La justicia de Queipo_); los hispanistas Paul Preston (_El holocausto español_) e Ian Gibson (_El asesinato de García Lorca_) o José María García Márquez (_Las víctimas de la represión militar en la provincia de Sevilla_) y José Luis Gutiérrez Molina, Ángel del Río, Gonzalo Acosta Bono y Lola Martínez Macías (_El canal de los presos_).

Y con datos del Mapa de Fosas estatal y andaluz y el trabajo de los equipos arqueológicos de Andalucía. O de bases de datos como Todos (…) los nombres, Generaciones de Plata e Innovation and Human Rights, además del Centro de Estudios Andaluces y el Museo de la Autonomía de Andalucía, la revista Andalucía en la Historia y el archivo audiovisual Mujer y Memoria.


----------



## Don Potettes (12 Jul 2019)

El PSOE provoco la Guerra civil. Las pruebas 1930-1936 España hacia la URSS | El Municipio





*En el curso de una convocatoria electoral que tuvo lugar en Alicante en enero de 1936, el político socialista Francisco Largo Caballero, el Lenin español afirmó:


“Quiero decirles a las derechas que si triunfamos colaboraremos con nuestros aliados —los comunistas, los separatistas y los anarquistas—; pero si triunfan las derechas nuestra labor habrá de ser doble: colaborar con nuestros aliados dentro de la legalidad pero tendremos que ir a la guerra civil declarada. Que no digan que nosotros decimos las cosas por decirlas, que nosotros las realizamos”.

Recogido por El Liberal de Bilbao el 20 de enero de 1936.*


----------



## klopec (12 Jul 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *El asesinato del Teniente de Asalto José Castillo*



_"Tras el triunfo del Frente Popular en 1936, ingresa en la Guardia de Asalto siendo destinado a la 2ª Compañía de Especialidades, con base en Madrid, en el cuartel de Pontejos. Se afilia a la Unión Militar Republicana Antifascista (UMRA) y se encarga de la *instrucción de las milicias de las Juventudes Socialistas*, así como del *transporte y distribución de armamento para las milicias, de forma clandestina.*"_


No se puede aclarar mejor quienes preparaban el golpe de estado revolucionario contra la II República y el verdadero motivo del Alzamiento Nacional.


----------



## klopec (12 Jul 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *ANDALUCÍAAsí masacró el franquismo en Andalucía: diez hitos históricos que nadie puede negar*
> 
> Los números atestiguan las matanzas golpistas. Y las cifras, comparadas, hablan por sí solas. La dictadura en Argentina sumó en torno a 30.000 muertos en total. Tres provincias andaluzas superan estos dígitos: Granada (11.388 víctimas estimadas), Huelva (10.199) y Sevilla (9.304). Chile acumuló en torno a 3.000 desaparecidos forzados. Málaga casi el doble (5.638), como Córdoba (5.059).



Niego y refuto TODOS :

- En Argentina no hubo guerra civil.

- La Desbandá fue la retirada de los 10.000 milicianos de Villalba para instalar su Cuartel General en Nerja. Fracasada la maniobra huyeron a Almería pero ya en Calahonda era territorio republicano. El único crimen de guerra fue la utilización de los civiles como escudos humanos por parte de los milicianos. No se ha encontrado ningún cadaver. La mayoría de los civiles volvieron a Málaga sin problemas.

- Las cifras de "_asesinados_" no llegan a la quinta parte de los inventos de los "_memorialistas_". En la inmensa mayoría de fosas abiertas los resultados son demoledores. 

- Llevas ya tres veces con las patrañas de Juanmi Baquero y Nachete. Si no tienes mas cuentos no repitas, que aburres.


----------



## I. de A. (12 Jul 2019)

El 23 de noviembre de *1931,* *Largo Caballero,* entonces Ministro de Trabajo y Previsión Social, ante la posibilidad de que las Cortes se disolviesen por no tener mayoría, amenaza:

“_Ese intento sólo sería la señal para que el PSOE y la UGT lo considerasen como una provocación y se lanzasen incluso a un nuevo movimiento revolucionario. No puedo aceptar la posibilidad, que sería un reto al partido, y que *nos obligaría a ir a una guerra civil*_*”. *
(Acta de sesiones del Parlamento. “El Debate”, 24 de noviembre de 1931, Madrid)

Discurso en el XIII Congreso del PSOE celebrado en *1932,* siendo Largo Caballero Ministro de Trabajo y Previsión Social:

“_El Partido socialista no es un partido reformista_ (...)_ *cuando ha habido necesidad de romper con la legalidad, sin ningún reparo y sin escrúpulo.* El temperamento, la ideología, y la educación de nuestro partido no son para ir al reformismo_”.

En febrero de *1933:*

“_Si no nos permiten conquistar el poder con arreglo a la Constitución… *tendremos que conquistarlo de otra manera*_*”.*

15 de agosto de *1933*, en la Escuela de Torrelodones:

“_Antes de la República creí que no era posible realizar una obra socialista en la democracia burguesa. Después de veintitantos meses en el gobierno... si tenía alguna duda sobre ello, ha desaparecido.* Es imposible*_*"*.
(“El Socialista”, 16-8-33).

El 1 de noviembre de *1933:

“En las elecciones de abril *(1931),* los socialistas renunciaron a vengarse de sus enemigos y respetaron vidas y haciendas; que no esperen esa generosidad en nuestro próximo triunfo. La generosidad no es arma buena. La consolidación de un régimen exige hechos que repugnan, pero que luego justifica la Historia”.*

En *1933,* 8 de noviembre*:*

“_Se dirá: ¡Ah esa es la dictadura del proletariado! Pero ¿es que vivimos en una democracia? Pues ¿qué hay hoy, más que una dictadura de burgueses? Se nos ataca porque vamos contra la propiedad. Efectivamente. Vamos a echar abajo el régimen de propiedad privada. No ocultamos que vamos a la revolución social. ¿Cómo?_ (Una voz en el público: ‘Como en Rusia’). _No nos asusta eso. Vamos, repito, hacía la revolución social… mucho dudo que se pueda conseguir el triunfo dentro de la legalidad. Y en tal caso, camaradas habrá que obtenerlo por la violencia… nosotros respondemos: vamos legalmente hacia la revolución de la sociedad. *Pero si no queréis, haremos la revolución violentamente (Gran ovación). Eso dirán los enemigos, es excitar a la guerra civil… Pongámonos en la realidad. Hay una guerra civil… No nos ceguemos camaradas. Lo que pasa es que esta guerra no ha tomado aun los caracteres cruentos que, por fortuna o desgracia, tendrá inexorablemente que tomar.* El 19 vamos a las urnas… Más no olvidéis que los hechos nos llevarán a actos en que hemos de necesitar más energía y más decisión que para ir a las urnas. ¿Excitación al motín? No, simplemente decirle a la clase obrera que debe preparase… *Tenemos que luchar, como sea, hasta que en las torres y en los edificios oficiales ondee no la bandera tricolor de una República burguesa, sino la bandera roja de la Revolución Socialista*_*”.*
(“El Socialista”, 9-11-33).

El 13 de noviembre de *1933*, Largo Caballero se expresaba así:

*“*_*El jefe de Acción Popular decía en un discurso a los católicos que los socialistas admitimos la democracia cuando nos conviene, pero cuando no nos conviene tomamos por el camino más corto. Pues bien, yo tengo que decir con franqueza que es verdad. Si la legalidad no nos sirve, si impide nuestro avance, daremos de lado la democracia burguesa e iremos a la conquista del Poder:"*_

Verano de *1934* en Ginebra:

“_No creemos en la democracia como valor absoluto. _*Tampoco creemos en la libertad”. *

Mitin en el Cinema Europa de Madrid el 1 de octubre de *1934:*

“_Nuestro partido, es ideológicamente, tácticamente, un partido revolucionario... *cree que debe desaparecer este régimen*_*".*

En el Cinema Europa de Madrid el 12 de enero de *1936:*

“_Un recuerdo para todas las víctimas ocasionadas por la represión brutal de octubre… y que prometemos que hemos de vengarlas… No vengo aquí arrepentido de nada… Yo declaro... que, antes de la República, nuestra obligación es traer al socialismo... Hablo de socialismo marxista... socialismo revolucionario... somos socialistas pero socialistas marxistas revolucionarios… Sépanlo bien nuestro amigos y enemigos: la clase trabajadora no renuncia de ninguna manera a la conquista de Poder… de la manera que pueda…
*La República… no es una institución que nosotros tengamos que arraigar de tal manera que haga imposible el logro de nuestras aspiraciones… Nuestra aspiración es la conquista del poder... ¿Procedimiento? ¡El que podamos emplear!… Parece natural que se aprovechase ahora la ocasión para inutilizar a la clase reaccionaria, para que no pudiera ya levantar cabeza*_*”.*
(“El Socialista”, 13-1-36).

En un mitin en Alicante, el Caudillo socialista había proclamado el 19 de enero de *1936:*

“_Quiero decirles a las derechas que si triunfamos colaboraremos con nuestros aliados; pero *si triunfan las derechas *nuestra labor habrá de ser doble, colaborar con nuestros aliados dentro de la legalidad, pero *tendremos que ir a la guerra civil declarada. Que no digan que nosotros decimos las cosas por decirlas, que nosotros lo realizamos*_*”*
(El Liberal, de Bilbao, 20 de enero de 1936).

Largo Caballero en Linares en otro mitin el 20 de enero de *1936:

“... la clase obrera debe adueñarse del poder político, convencida de que la democracia es incompatible con el socialismo, y como el que tiene el poder no ha de entregarlo voluntariamente, por eso hay que ir a la Revolución”.*

El 10 de febrero de *1936,* en el Cinema Europa, Largo Caballero insistía:

*“... la transformación total del país no se puede hacer echando simplemente papeletas en las urnas... estamos ya hartos de ensayos de democracia; que se implante en el país nuestra democracia”.*

El 24 de mayo de* 1936,* en Cádiz, tras la victoria (pucherazo) del Frente Popular:

*“Cuando el Frente Popular se derrumbe, como se derrumbará sin duda, el triunfo del proletariado será indiscutible. Entonces estableceremos la dictadura del proletariado, lo que…quiere decir la represión…de las clases capitalistas y burguesas”.*
(“El Socialista”, 26-5-36).


"100 años de honradez y firmeza"


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Jul 2019)

*JOSÉ BECERRIL MADUEÑO, REPUBLICANO Y SOCIALISTA, excelente químico y profesor de Ciencias de Instituto, FUSILADO por los franquistas en Baza en 1939*




José Becerril Madueño nació en 1889 en Alcalá de Guadaira, Sevilla. De extracción humilde, se costeó la carrera de Ciencias Químicas obteniendo 15 matrículas de honor mientras trabajaba de mancebo en una farmacia alcareña. En 1914 era profesor de Agricultura y Técnica Agrícola e Industrial en el Instituto de Sevilla así como de Ciencias Naturales en colegios asociados, ayudantías gratuitas por lo que en 1920 trabajó como químico en empresas de abonos, y fue profesor del laboratorio municipal de Higiene del Ayuntamiento de Sevilla en1922. En 1929 fue nombrado profesor numerario de Ciencias Exactas y Físico-Química del Instituto local de Arrecife, y posteriormente director.
Se casó con Trinidad Gómez Ordóñez, también de Alcalá, donde nació su único hijo en 1926. José Becerril empezó su compromiso político en enero de 1922 en la agrupación socialista alcareña. En 1927, se afilió a la logia Filipinas adoptando el nombre masónico de Germinal. Con el advenimiento de la República, José Becerril se adhirió al nuevo régimen como concejal del cabildo insular de Arrecife, y luego Cabildo al servicio de la República. En 1932 consiguió plaza de profesor de Matemáticas del Instituto de Baza, donde fue nombrado director.
Becerril promovió la primera emisora de radio de Baza y su comarca: «para divulgar la cultura por medio de conferencias, cursos de idiomas, lectura de clásicos, audiciones musicales, etc.». Organizó la biblioteca del Centro que también fue la pública o popular de la ciudad. El compromiso Republicano y socialista de Becerril, y su defensa de la escuela laica, generó tensiones con la Iglesia y con grupos sociales e ideológicos reaccionarios bastetanos, granjeándose la enemistad de las clases dominantes tradicionales. Becerril era muy cumplidor con sus compañeros, pero surgieron problemas cuando las cuestiones profesionales se mezclaron con las diferencias políticas. En 1934, la mayor amenaza del centro era su supresión, pero un amplio movimiento social y político consiguió su consolidación alcanzando la categoría de Instituto Nacional.
Con la victoria del Frente Popular, la reanudación de las clases fue anormal, los profesores derechistas se negaron a incorporarse: Con la Guerra Civil las clases conservadoras y sus hijos se retiraron de la escena y del Instituto. Cuando *Granada cayó en manos rebeldes*, Baza se convirtió en la capital Republicana de la provincia, consiguiendo una situación de gran estabilidad gobernando el bloque marxista del PSOE y el PCE, y desde finales de agosto un comité revolucionario socialista, comunista, Republicano y anarquista. Becerril se unió a la causa Republicana, aunque no colaboró en los comités, ni fue concejal, ni fue dirigente “del Frente Popular». Como socialista José Becerril se alineó con el bando de Juan Negrín, partidario de la unión con los comunistas para ganar la guerra. Puso su pequeña emisora al servicio de la causa antifascista, emitiendo desde su casa, funcionando hasta el final de la guerra con ayuda popular. La actividad docente fue intermitente y con retrasos a causa de la guerra. Se siguió potenciando la Biblioteca del Instituto, la única de la ciudad. Cuando entraron los «nazionales», a partir del 30 de marzo de 1939, el Instituto de la República fue clausurado, varios alumnos lloraron porque este cierre.
El 30 de marzo de 1939 los franquistas detuvieron a Becerril y a su mujer, Trinidad Gómez, dejando a su único hijo, José, completamente solo y desamparado. Junto al instituto de 2ª Enseñanza, José Becerril Madueño, catedrático de Matemáticas, de complexión fuerte, 50 años, recibió el bofetón de un mozo falangista, que había sido alumno suyo, rompiéndole las gafas. A Trinidad la condenaron a 20 años y 1 día por adhesión a la rebelión, estando presa 6 años. José Becerril fue prisionero en la cárcel en condiciones lamentables, siendo duramente maltratado. En su juicio Becerril fue acusado de dirigente del Partido Socialista, masón, emitir conferencias marxistas desde una emisora, político de extrema izquierda, ateo, asesorar comités revolucionarios. Su ideología, la pertenencia a la masonería y al Socialismo, y el papel de su emisora son verdades evidentes, y para los franquistas el máximo enemigo que había que aniquilar. Sin embargo, no se le pudo probar ningún asesinato ni ser inductor de ningún crimen. Condenado a muerte, la sentencia fue ejecutada el 4 de septiembre de 1939 por un pelotón militar junto a Manuel Bou Pardo, agente comercial, concejal y afiliado a Izquierda Republicana.
Por su afán en desarrollar el Instituto Nacional de Enseñanza Secundaria de Baza, la enseñanza, la cultura, Becerril merece un reconocimiento. El Instituto fue un éxito, para la época tenía mejores instalaciones, nuevos medios de enseñanza, más alumnos, más medios como biblioteca, emisora, estación meteorológica, residencia de estudiantes, amplia oferta de sus servicios además de la docente, cursos nocturnos para obreros y obreras, cine didáctico, emisiones con fines culturales. Es una infamia y una canallada, por quienes se levantaron contra el régimen Republicano, clausuraron el instituto, asesinaron a su director, que le acusaran de su decadencia.
Su lucha por la educación y la cultura públicas le costó la vida, y en Baza le ha sido reconocida al ponerle su nombre a la biblioteca municipal, convertida desde su construcción (en 2014) en la principal instalación de promoción a la lectura y cultural de Baza, como símbolo ejemplar de la recuperación de la Memoria Histórica.


----------



## klopec (13 Jul 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *JOSÉ BECERRIL MADUEÑO, REPUBLICANO Y SOCIALISTA, excelente químico y profesor de Ciencias de Instituto, FUSILADO por los franquistas en Baza en 1939*



Hombres "güenos", sin duda alguna ... *tanto que después de terminar la matanza de los de "derechas" siguieron matándose entre ellos.


"*_Las comarcas de Guadix y Baza pueden considerarse una de las zonas más conflictivas de la provincia de Granada durante la segunda república ( 1.936 - 1.939 ); esto se debió a la gran fuerza rival entre partidos de izquierda y derecha que existían por aquel entonces."_

*"*_En julio de 1.936, con la sublevación de Franco en Marruecos, la Guardia Civil de Guadix así como la falange, apoyada por los grupos de derechas de Baza, declaran el estado en guerra a lo que responden los ciudadanos de izquierdas ( socialistas, anarquistas, comunistas y republicanos ) con un comité revolucionario de defensa. Tras los primeros enfrentamientos, el bando de derechas se refugia en el cuartel de Guadix debido a la fuerza de la oposición obrera, a la que se habían unido milicias socialistas y anarquistas y tropas republicanas de Almería y Alicante; como apoyo a la izquierda se unieron también los mineros de Alquife ( Granada ) *que traían consigo grandes cantidades de dinamita con el fin de hacer estallar el cuartel de Guadix*. En este momento las fuerzas obreras se hacen con el control de toda la ciudad, y de la comarca, formando así el _*Comité Obrero antifascista."*

_"La izquierda comienza a trabajar en medidas revolucionarias intentado ofrecer a los trabajadores los derechos que les pertenecían y que durante tantos años les habían robado sus explotadores caciques. Empiezan a incautar y colectivizar las grandes propiedades latifundistas, del comercio y de la industria así como a *ejecutar la creación de un Comité de Salud Pública cuya función era atentar contra la derecha acabando con la vida de de más de 211 sacerdotes, un elevado número de políticos de derechas y gran cantidad de propietarios de tierras que habían esclavizado durante años a la mayoría de la población."*

"A final de Julio de 1.936 en Huétor - Santillán ( Granada ) detienen a las columnas milicianas ( formadas por todos los grupos de izquierdas que habían controlado las comarca de Guadix y Baza ) que tenían el objetivo de ejercer la ofensiva contra la capital granadina, donde había triunfado el Golpe de Estado. Hacia octubre de 1.936 la administración estatal se hace de nuevo con el control en perjuicio de los sindicatos, estableciéndose la Diputación provincial en Baza y siendo sustituidos los comités por ayuntamientos. *Al año siguiente se producen fuertes enfrentamientos en este mismo pueblo entre los socialistas - comunistas ( partidarios de mantener la legalidad republicana ) y los anarquistas ( quienes optaban por la revolución )*." _


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Jul 2019)

*Miguel Gila y el 5º Regimiento*

Miguel Gila Cuesta
(Madrid, 12 de marzo de 1919 - Barcelona, 13 de julio de 2001)
"Con la mano izquierda se sujeta el fusil a la altura de la cintura, se tira del cerrojo hacia arriba, después se corre hacia atrás, se coloca el cargador, se empuja el cerrojo hacia adelante, se gira hacia abajo y ya tenemos una bala en la recámara. Después se apoya la culata contra el hombro, aseguraos de que la culata esté bien apoyada en el hombro, porque si no lo hacéis así, el retroceso del fusil puede romperos la clavícula. Se apunta con un solo ojo, observando que esta ranura de arriba coincida con el punto de mira, se aprieta el gatillo y de esta forma se dispara. El gatillo tiene dos tiempos, uno que prepara el percutor y otro que golpea en el casquillo de la bala. Cada vez que se termina el cargador, se vuelve a hacer la misma operación. Es muy conveniente durante el combate tener la bayoneta calada por si tenéis que entrar en el cuerpo a cuerpo. ¿Enterados? Bien. ¡Rodilla en tierra! ¡Carguen! ¡Apunten! ¡Fuego!" 
"Para lanzar las granadas de mano se aprieta esta palanca, se saca el seguro tirando de la anilla y una vez quitado el seguro, siempre con la palanca apretada, se espera el momento de lanzarla; cuando llega ese momento, antes de arrojarla se suelta la palanca abriendo la mano, contáis diez segundos y la lanzáis. No lo hagáis antes de contar diez segundos porque os la pueden devolver". 
Estas fueron todas las instrucciones que recibimos durante cinco días; después, con tres cartucheras llenas de balas, un fusil Mauser con su machete y dos granadas de mano, nos subieron a los camiones. Yo buscaba a Pedro Tabares. No lo veía por ninguna parte. 
_Adelante milicianos 
a luchar con el valor 
que nos da nuestro coraje 
empujando el corazón. 
A aplastar a los fascistas, 
la canalla sin igual, 
que por no ceder sus fueros 
quiere ahogar la libertad. 
Camaradas, camaradas, 
todos juntos a luchar 
en la vanguardia. 
Venceremos, venceremos, 
que es de acero el Regimiento Pasionaria. 
venceremos, venceremos, 
nuestra consigna es aplastar, 
a traidores y a fascistas, 
que jamás han de pasar. _
Y me preguntaba yo: si me he alistado en el 5º Regimiento de Líster, ¿qué hago en el Regimiento Pasionaria? ¡Qué más da! Lo importante es luchar contra los fascistas. Hacía mucho calor por aquella carretera en la que apenas había árboles, pero en el camión, con el aire, ni se notaba. Y seguí cantando como todos los demás: 
_¡Ay, ay, ay tirano burgués! 
¡Ay, ay, ay, qué mal te vas a ver! 
¡Ay, ay, ay, que viva nuestra unión 
que somos comunistas 
hasta el corazón! _ 
O sea, que por lo que cantábamos, yo no era socialista, era comunista. Pero, pensaba yo, si pertenezco a las Juventudes Socialistas, ¿quién me ha hecho comunista? En fin, tampoco era momento de cuestionarme si era comunista o era socialista. Ni siquiera sabía cuál era la diferencia entre una cosa y otra.
Y así, subidos a los camiones, íbamos hacia el frente. Ese frente que iba a ser nuestro bautismo de fuego. 
Yo seguía tratando de encontrarme con Pedro Tabares, pero alguien me dijo que lo habían destinado al Batallón Alpino. Lo mismo que me pasaba con lo del comunismo y el socialismo, no tenía ni idea de qué quería decir lo de "batallón alpino", si le habían destinado a un pinar o a los Alpes. 
Cuando llegamos a Sigüenza, nos dividieron en pelotones y cada pelotón en escuadras de cinco individuos. Vimos gente corriendo de un lado a otro alocadamente. Algunos hombres llevaban escopetas de caza y otros esgrimían armas rudimentarias, sables, hoces, horquillas de hierro de las usadas para recoger las parvas, hachas, azadones, piquetas. Nos dijeron que estaban buscando fascistas. Aquello parecía la escenificación de algún cuadro de El Bosco. Mi escuadra la componíamos Fernando, Fraguas, Medrano, Cabral y yo. Llegamos hasta una casa en la que había un gran revuelo, se oían gritos de mujeres. Entramos, cruzamos el comedor y fuimos hasta la cocina. En la cocina había una puerta trasera que daba a un pequeño campo mezcla de huerta y corral. En el suelo, en un gran charco de sangre, dos cuerpos tendidos, uno de ellos llevaba puesto el uniforme de la Guardia Civil, el otro una camisa y un pantalón, habían sido abatidos a tiros de escopeta; la cara del guardia civil era un amasijo irreconocible, la del otro, la del que vestía camisa y pantalón, tenía el espanto en sus ojos desmesuradamente abiertos, había recibido los disparos en el vientre y sobre la camisa se podían ver sus intestinos. Los hombres que los habían matado estaban con sus escopetas bajo el brazo y una sonrisa en el rostro. Nos recibieron en actitud de héroes, con su cara, su boina o su gorra quemadas de sol. Nos miraban a nosotros y a los dos hombres que yacían en aquel charco de sangre, y sujetaban sus escopetas bajo el brazo sin dejar de sonreír, solamente les faltaba poner un pie sobre cada uno de los muertos para hacerse una fotografía, como si hubieran ido a un safari y hubiesen capturado dos leones. Unas mujeres, con los ojos cegados por el llanto, contemplaban a aquellos dos hombres caídos, mientras daban gritos desgarradores. Unos niños se abrazaban a las piernas de las mujeres, en sus caras se reflejaban el terror y la incomprensión. 
Uno, nos dijeron los de las escopetas, era el boticario y se llamaba Betegón, el otro era un teniente de la Guardia Civil, los habían cazado, ésa fue la palabra que utilizaron, cuando trataban de huir por la parte trasera de la casa. Eran, nos dijeron, dos fascistas.
La visión de los intestinos del hombre con camisa y pantalón y la cara del guardia civil completamente destrozada me provocaron un vómito que no pude evitar. Comencé a sospechar que la guerra iba a ser dura y sangrienta. Cuando tomé la determinación de alistarme como voluntario no supuse que esa guerra civil iba a ser aprovechada por muchos para realizar una serie de venganzas llevadas a cabo con la disculpa de estar del lado de la derecha o del lado de la izquierda. 
Si dijera que al enrolarme lo hice apoyado en un profundo conocimiento de la política o de la ideología, estaría faltando a la verdad. A pesar de mi escuchar, de mi leer y de mi preguntar, tanto mis conocimientos ideológicos como políticos eran muy limitados, tan limitados que no sabía distinguir entre el comunismo y el socialismo, lo único que tenía claro, porque así me lo habían explicado en mi casa, era que los trabajadores corrían el riesgo de perder los derechos conseguidos gracias a la República, y que por eso había que defender la República, aunque para ello fuese necesario jugarse la vida.
Mi ideología se iría formando más adelante, durante los primeros meses de vivir la guerra con todos sus horrores, después de que me llegara la noticia de los fusilamientos de Badajoz, después del bombardeo de Guernica por la aviación alemana, después de los continuos bombardeos de Madrid, donde las mujeres aterrorizadas corrían con sus hijos en los brazos a buscar refugio en las estaciones del metro, y se afirmaría algunos meses antes de terminar la guerra, después de ser testigo directo del cruel comportamiento de los mercenarios traídos por Franco de África, después de las humillaciones que padecí y vi padecer a otros hombres jóvenes como yo en los campos de prisioneros y en las improvisadas cárceles de la dictadura. Porque aunque algunos traten de negarlo, la posguerra fue muchísimo más cruel que la guerra misma. Si durante la guerra hubo muchas venganzas personales, la posguerra la superó con creces en ese tipo de ajuste de cuentas. 
Yo, a mis diecisiete años, pensaba que la guerra, aun tratándose de una guerra civil, iba a ser una lucha limpia entre dos bandos con distinta ideología o con distinta forma de pensar. Y de lo que estaba plenamente convencido era de que el levantamiento de Franco contra la República iba a ser cuestión de días. 
Miguel Gila
_Entonces nací yo. Memorias para desmemoriados_


----------



## klopec (13 Jul 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Miguel Gila y el 5º Regimiento*



JAJAJAJA, es que no dais una los "_memoriolistos_". Otra patraña a la colección de "_lushadores antifranquistas_" ... 


*MIGUELITO GILA, HISTORIA DE UN EMBUSTERO *​
_*A Gila nadie – ni borracho ni sereno - lo fusiló, nunca estuvo en la cárcel y nunca fue exiliado político*. Como él, en uno de sus monólogos más divertidos, Radio Nacional y TVE podían haber iniciado sus necrológicas con estas palabras : “Miguel Gila nació porque su madre había salido a pedir perejil a una vecina. Bajó, y se lo dijo a la portera: “Oiga, que he nacido y mi madre no está en casa. Soy niño”.

Apenas tenía diecisiete años cuando empezó la guerra y no ha contado formalmente lo que hizo aquellos días. *Nunca se alistó en el 5º Regimiento, el de Líster*, aunque lo haya dicho o haya dejado que lo digan, pero, puesto a “ubicuar”, con ocasión de un homenaje a Dolores Ibárruri ( “Informe Semanal”, 14 - 07 - 01 ) declaró: “Fui a alistarme a las Milicias Populares y me destinaron, afortunadamente, al 13º Regimiento, Batallón Pasionaria”. *No consta.*

Terminada la guerra, los mozos que habían estado en la zona republicana y no eran prisioneros acusados de presuntos delitos fueron movilizados y a* Miguel Gila lo destinaron al Regimiento de Infantería de Toledo*, en Zamora. Cayó muy bien; pronto era chófer el coronel, cargo de confianza en el que se ganó muchas amistades y simpatías. Allí empezó a colaborar en Radio Zamora y en el periódico “Imperio” ( Prensa del Movimiento ), lo que aumentó su popularidad. *Ingresó en la Organización Sindical como funcionario del sindicato relacionado con el trigo y el pan*.

Se ha dicho en la Televisión del Estado que esos años los pasó “en diversas cárceles franquistas y desde una de ellas empezó a colaborar en La Codorniz”. *Justamente, en esa época de periodista y funcionario sindical inició su colaboración en el semanario de humor*, lo que le animó a buscar trabajo en Madrid, a donde se trasladó acompañado de su primera esposa. El zamorano Carlos Pinilla, subsecretario que fue de Girón, le ayudó proporcionándole trabajo en el diario “El Alcázar”. Sus amigos y compañeros de Zamora le despidieron con una comida-homenaje; el diario “Imperio” informó del acto en crónica titulada : “Adiós al camarada Gila”. Durante su época zamorana pronunció un pregón de fiestas, y en la Semana Santa *participaba como penitente en la Cofradía de Excombatientes*. Estas fueron sus prisiones.

*Nunca fue exiliado político*. Marchó a América en pleno éxito, cuando su primera esposa dio en perseguirlo acusándolo de adulterio, tan mal visto entonces. Durante esos años venía libremente a España, donde su fama crecía gracias, entre otras cosas, a la televisión y al famoso anuncio de Filomatic y el gustirrinín. Cuando acá llegó la democracia siguió viviendo allá hasta 1.985.

A los biógrafos no les salían las cuentas, ignoraban los años de Zamora; peliaguda incógnita ; si no estaba en Madrid, en algún sitio tenía que estar. *Solución: la cárcel*.

En “La Codorniz” si estuvo preso : en la “Cárcel ( o en la Comisaría ) de Papel”, motivo por el cual quedaron lamentablemente rotas sus relaciones con el semanario y con Álvaro de la Iglesia.

Vivimos una época de escaso rigor informativo y a Miguel Gila se le ha premiado su brillante carrera artística con alabanzas justas – que no necesitaban disparatadas biografías - sin que nadie, absolutamente nadie, añadiese a los normales y merecidos elogios alguna rectificación.

Me sumo a los elogios, pero sugiero que se corrijan en los archivos de agencia Efe y RTVE – que son del Estado - los errores que en los días pasados dieron lugar a historiales tan chapuceros. Estas biografías sí parecen balas disparadas por beodos._

*FUENTE* : Los curricula
*ORIGINAL* : Diario ABC Madrid, "Gila", Ángel Palomino 28/07/2.001


----------



## fredesvindo (13 Jul 2019)

*El falso millón de muertos, guerra civil española. *



Durante décadas se ha difundido como trágico resumen de la guerra civil española, la cifra de un millón de muertos, lo cual no es ni de lejos del todo cierto. Durante el periodo estricto de la guerra civil (18 de julio de 1936 al 1 de abril de 1939), los militares españoles muertos en campaña fueron 59.500 en el bando nacional y 60.500 en el republicano: 120.000 en total. 

_ 
(Azul bando nacional, rojo bando republicano)_

Los combatientes extranjeros muertos fueron 12.000 en el bando nacional y 13.500 en el republicano: 25.500 en total. Los civiles muertos en acción bélica fueron 4.000 en zona nacional y 11.000 en zona republicana, en total 15.000. Respecto a las víctimas de la represión, se cuentan 72.500 entre los partidarios de la España nacional muertos en la zona republicana y entre los partidarios de la España republicana en zona nacional hay 35.000, en total 107.500. Por tanto, el total estricto de los muertos en la guerra civil no es ni mucho menos un millón de muertos, sino algo más de un cuarto de millón de muertos. 268.000.

 
_Mapa orientativo guerra civil._

Ya entrando en el período del franquismo, entre el 1 de abril de 1939 y el 31 de diciembre de 1961 se han registrado 23.000 muertos por la represión dirigida por el mando ya único en toda España del general Franco; 4.500 partidarios de Franco caídos en la segunda guerra mundial y 6.500 de la República; 500 defensores del orden contra 2.500 maquis y junto a un millar de asesinatos por obra de maquis. Total en la postguerra, 38.000 víctimas.

Se han calculado también demográficamente las víctimas de sobremortalidad por causas no violentas en al guerra civil y la postguerra. Durante el período de la guerra civil, la sobremortalidad afectó a 16.000 españoles en la zona nacional y a 149.000 en la republicana. Entre el 1 de enero de 1940 al 31 de diciembre de 1943, a unos 75.000 de la antigua zona nacional y a unos 84.000 de la antigua zona republicana. La sobremortalidad total por causas naturales provocada indirectamente por la guerra civil afectó pues a 324.000 españoles. 

Sumando los muertos por consecuencias directas e indirectas de la guerra civil la cifra es de 630.500, muy alejada como podéis comprobar del falso millón de muertos que tanto se ha dado por cierto y se ha popularizado


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Jul 2019)

*BLAS INFANTE PÉREZ DE VARGAS, ANDALUCISTA, REPUBLICANO, FUSILADO extrajudicialmente por falangistas el 11 de agosto de 1936 en Sevilla*




Blas Infante Pérez de Vargas nació en Casares (Málaga) en 1885. Su padre Luis Miguel era licenciado en Derecho y secretario del Juzgado de Casares, y su madre, Ginesa Pérez de Vargas, procedía de una familia de labradores de clase media. La familia padeció la crisis económica derivada del desastre de 1898. Por ello, Blas tuvo que dejar el colegio y el último curso de bachillerato lo hizo por libre. Vivió su infancia en el contexto de una Andalucía campesina en un momento de crisis, fuerte analfabetismo, paro y emigración, que trascienden en su posterior acción política.
Desde 1900 trabajó como escritor en el juzgado de Casares, al tiempo que estudió por libre en la facultad de Derecho de la Universidad de Granada, finalizando la carrera en 1906. En 1909 aprobó una oposición como notario en Cantillana, destino que le permitió entrar en contacto con el ambiente intelectual sevillano y con las ideas regionalistas andaluzas, especialmente con el Ateneo de Sevilla. Reforzó su conocimiento de las gentes de Andalucía ejerciendo como notario en Isla Cristina, donde trabajó durante la década de 1920. Infante se casó el 19 de febrero de 1919 con Angustias García Parias, con quien tuvo 4 hijos.
Su pensamiento político era heredero de los movimientos Republicanos y federalistas de la España del siglo XIX, defendiendo a Andalucía como región española diferenciada del resto. Su objetivo era la reconstrucción de Andalucía, para conseguir la regeneración de España: “Mi nacionalismo, antes que andaluz, es humano. Creo que, por el nacimiento, la naturaleza señala a los soldados de la Vida el lugar en donde han de luchar por ella. Yo quiero trabajar por la Causa del espíritu en Andalucía porque en ella nací. Si en otra parte me encontrare, me esforzaría por esta Causa con igual fervor”.
En 1915 se publicó su obra más importante: Ideal andaluz, donde explica su visión personal de la historia, la identidad y los problemas de Andalucía, así como propuestas para su fortalecimiento. En 1918 se celebró la Asamblea de Ronda inspirando una constitución regional para Andalucía dentro de una República federal española, según la Constitución de Antequera de 1883 del Partido Republicano Democrático Federal. Se establecieron las bases de la autonomía política de Andalucía, y se aprobó la propuesta de Blas Infante de la bandera verdiblanca y el escudo de Hércules.
Rechazó colaborar con la dictadura de Primo de Rivera, y en represalia fueron clausurados los Centros Andaluces fundados por él en 1916. Trabajó como notario en Isla Cristina (Huelva) desde 1923 hasta 1931. Con la proclamación de la República en 1931 se hizo cargo de la notaría de Coria del Río, donde se construyó una casa que llamó Dar al-Farah (en árabe “Casa de la Alegría”) inspirada en la arquitectura de Al-Ándalus encargándose personalmente de su decoración.
Su proyecto político pretendía el repudio del centralismo frente al federalismo, la solución al caciquismo, la reforma del complicado sistema electoral, de la economía y de la justicia, la libertad de enseñanza, de matrimonio, etc. En 1933 propuso que la melodía del canto religioso Santo Dios, un himno que cantaban segadores de algunos pueblos andaluces a la salida o a la puesta del sol, fuera el himno de Andalucía, cambiándole la letra por un texto suyo. Este himno, la bandera y el escudo elegidos en la Asamblea de Ronda son actualmente los símbolos oficiales de Andalucía.
El 5 de julio de 1936 se aclamó a Blas Infante como presidente de honor de la futura Junta Regional de Andalucía. A los pocos días del golpe militar varios falangistas le detuvieron en su casa de Coria del Río; fue fusilado, sin juicio ni sentencia, junto a otros 2 detenidos el 11 de agosto, en el kilómetro 4 de la carretera de Sevilla a Carmona. Cuatro años más tarde, el Tribunal de Responsabilidades Políticas, creado después de la guerra, le condenó a muerte y a sus herederos a una multa económica: “..porque formó parte de una candidatura de tendencia revolucionaria en las elecciones de 1931 y en los años sucesivos hasta 1936 se significó como propagandista de un partido andalucista o regionalista andaluz..”
Es considerado por el Parlamento de Andalucía como el «Padre de la Patria Andaluza» y homenajeado anualmente cada 28 de febrero con motivo de la celebración del Día de Andalucía.


----------



## klopec (13 Jul 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *BLAS INFANTE PÉREZ DE VARGAS, ANDALUCISTA, REPUBLICANO, FUSILADO extrajudicialmente por falangistas el 11 de agosto de 1936 en Sevilla*



_"Infante se casó el 19 de febrero de 1919 con *Angustias García Parias*, con quien tuvo 4 hijos."_

*Lo que no se sabe o se sabe poco de la muerte de Blas Infante : *

- El 2 de agosto de 1.936 Luis Yáñez, un médico socialista de Coria muy amigo de la familia, le ofrece ayuda para exiliarse. Rechaza la oferta. No cree que lo vayan a matar.

- Una vez detenido, el Alcalde de Coria del Rio, Miguel Delmás Pérez, amigo de Blas Infante, le cede el teléfono municipal y llama a Ángel Camacho Baños, diputado por Acción Popular. Todos éstos junto con el procurador José Martínez Luna, falangista, intentan interceder ante el Gobernador Civil de Sevilla y máxima autoridad provincial después de Queipo de Llano, *PEDRO PARIAS*.

- Angustias García Parias, mujer de Blas Infante, es sobrina de *Pedro Parias*.

- Angustias se pone en contacto varias veces con su tio el Gobernador Civil sin que éste haga ninguna gestión que *SÍ HACE CON OTRAS PERSONAS* como el médico Leal Calderi.

- Las presiones familiares no funcionan, llegando al caso de firmar el Gobernador Parias y tio de la mujer de Blas un edicto para que los familiares de los detenidos se abstengan de hacer presiones a las Autoridades para lograr tratos de favor para los detenidos. *Acto que claramente va dirigido a los miembros de su propia familia.*

- La cuestión de éste proceder parece añadir a la ideología andalucista de Blas Infante el que *éste le había ganado como abogado un pleito familiar de tinte económico a los Parias*.


Blanco y en botella. *Grave tuvo que ser el pleito para que tu propia familia te ponga en el paredón.*


Por lo demás, el Sr. Blas Infante tenía en su haber el "_Complot de Tablada_" con Ramón Franco, la innumerable cantidad de enemigos ganada por su manera "autoritaria" de entender la República andaluza, su pertenencia activa a la masonería, su admiración patológica por el islám y su adscripción al movimiento anarcosindicalista revolucionario andaluz.

Sin embargo, de entre todas las papeletas parece ser que le tocó la de los asuntos "_familiares_".


----------



## fredesvindo (14 Jul 2019)

*Castilblanco, el linchamiento de cuatro guardias civiles a manos de socialistas*
Juan E. Pflüger *Juan E. Pflüger* / 01 septiembre, 201
En los últimos días del año 1932, los braceros del municipio pacense de Castilblanco* se encontraban movilizados por la Federación Nacional de Trabajadores de la Tierra (FNTT), una sección de la socialista Unión General de Trabajadores (UGT)*. La fuerza que el sindicalismo anarquista estaba obteniendo en el mundo rural español llevó a que, para no perder militantes, el sindicato socialista se radicalizase en la petición de mejoras laborales.
PUBLICIDAD
Tres huelgas y manifestaciones se sucedieron los días 20, 30 y 31 de diciembre. La primera fue disuelta por la Guardia Civil, la segunda se disolvió pacíficamente, pero* la tercera terminó en el linchamiento brutal y salvaje, a golpes, de cuatro miembros del Instituto Armado -un cabo y tres guardias-* que murieron intentando hacer cumplir la legalidad, por mucho que la izquierda los tilde de represores.




p>
Los hechos de Castilblanco son claros y, gracias a la *minuciosa investigación y el juicio que se abrió tras el asesinato de los cuatro agentes*, se han podido recomponer los hechos.
Poco antes del mediodía del 31 de diciembre de 1932, un grupo de 500 personas se agolpaban junto a la Casa del Pueblo, sede del sindicato FNTT, para iniciar una manifestación que recorriera el centro del municipio hasta llegar al ayuntamiento. La marcha no había sido autorizada por el alcalde, Felipe Mangano López, miembro del Partido Republicano Radical, lo que llevó al edil a* enviar al cabo de la Guardia Civil, José Blanco Fernández, a comunicar la prohibición a los jornaleros antes de que diera comienzo la marcha.




strong>
José Blanco se dirigió a la Casa del Pueblo en compañía de tres agentes: Agripino Simón, Francisco González y José Matos. Una vez allí, el cabo se dirigió al presidente del centro socialista, Justo Fernández López, para comunicarle la decisión del alcalde. Se dirigió solo, con su fusil reglamentario al hombro, es decir, sin hacer uso de el para evitar encrespar los ánimos. Mientras tanto, sus tres compañeros esperan a cierta distancia por si deben intervenir.
Los hombres congregados ante la Casa del Pueblo contestaron al aviso del cabo con insultos, empujones y gritos de consignas políticas. A la vez, varias esposas de los allí congregados, que se encontraban detrás de los otros tres agentes, intentaron sumarse a la concentración. En ese momento, el guardia Agripino Simón se descolgó el fusil del hombro y lo puso en paralelo a las mujeres para contener su paso. Una de ellas forcejeó con el agente y se produjo un disparo fortuito que hirió mortalmente a uno de los vecinos allí congregado, Hipólito Corral.
En ese momento, los quinientos braceros y las mujeres se lanzaron contra los cuatro guardias civiles que fueron linchados a golpes, patadas, garrotazos y navajazos. La documentación elaborada por el médico forense que realizó las autopsias el 4 de enero siguiente es clara describiendo el ensañamiento con el que se comportaron los vecinos convocados por el sindicato socialista. El mismo general Sanjurjo, responsable máximo de la Guardia Civil, aseguró tras ver las fotografías del estado en el que habían quedado los cuerpos que: “ni siquiera en las cabilas más salvajes de Marruecos he visto cuerpos tan brutalmente mutilados”.
PUBLICIDAD 




p>
Los autores del asesinato de los guardias eran conscientes de su culpabilidad, lo que les llevó a esconderse, algunos se encerraron en sus casas, pero los que más participación habían tenido escaparon al monte para intentar evadirse de la actuación de la Justicia.
La investigación policial, dirigida por el coronel Pedro de Pereda Sanz, acabó con 45 detenidos, que contaron con todas las garantías legales y tuvieron como abogado defensor a Luis Jiménez de Asua, que había presidido la comisión parlamentaria que había redactado la Constitución republicana y que había entrado en vigor unos días antes de estos hechos.




p>
El juicio, que se celebró bajo la jurisdicción militar, se celebró en el verano de 1933 y en él fueron acusados formalmente 22 de los 45 detenidos. De ellos veinte eran hombres y dos mujeres. La sentencia, dictada el 19 de julio de aquel año, condenó a siete de ellos a pena de muerte y a otros seis a cadena perpetua, aunque posteriormente se les conmutó, a los primeros por cadena perpetua y a los segundos por 20 años de prisión.*


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Jul 2019)

La rebelión de los leprosos de Franco

*La rebelión de los leprosos de Franco*
*Los historiadores documentan las atrocidades cometidas por las autoridades franquistas en la leprosería de Mikomeseng, en la Guinea Española*

MANUEL ANSEDE

Twitter
14 JUL 2019 - 16:46 CEST
El historiador británico David Brydan se encontraba buscando información en el Archivo General de la Administración en Alcalá de Henares cuando se topó con una misteriosa carpeta. Era de 1946 y contenía un polvoriento documento que hablaba de la leprosería de Mikomeseng, un insólito recinto vigilado por guardias armados en el que las autoridades franquistas metieron a los 4.000 enfermos de lepra de la Guinea Española.

Un documental del _NO-DO_ de la época revela imágenes del lugar. Los leprosos aparecen tocando el tambor con sus manos sin dedos. La narración característica de los noticiarios franquistas proclama: “Estos son los enfermos, ¡y a fe que no parecen demasiado abatidos!”. Las cámaras muestran a miles de pacientes haciendo cola para recibir sus medicinas. “Hoy la lepra se cura. ¡Y alegraos también de que España pueda presentar ante el comicio de las naciones la obra que está llevando a cabo en su africana colonia de Guinea!”, celebra el narrador.

Sin embargo, la carpeta hallada por David Brydan desentierra otra versión de los hechos. “Es una investigación judicial realizada tras una rebelión en la leprosería”, explica el historiador, del King's College de Londres. El 18 de febrero de 1946, los leprosos se alzaron. “La actitud de los enfermos, sin exceptuar ni edad ni sexo, era violentísima”, aseguraba el administrador territorial de Mikomeseng. El informe acusaba directamente a cinco hombres y una mujer —J. Nguema, M. Sanga, M. Ndongo, L. Edu, P. Mba y J. Mangue— de ser “los promotores en el interior del recinto de la leprosería del levantamiento general de los demás enfermos”.

“Mikomeseng era casi un campo de concentración, un sitio donde había represión y donde los niños eran arrancados de sus madres. Y, sin embargo, la dictadura franquista utilizaba la leprosería para hacer propaganda del régimen”, explica Brydan, que en septiembre publicará un libro (_Franco's Internationalists_, Oxford University Press) sobre este intento de las autoridades españolas de legitimarse internacionalmente a través de su supuesta obra social.





Imagen de un niño enfermo en la leprosería de Mikomeseng.FILMOTECA ESPAÑOLA

Ante los inspectores, el director de la leprosería, Víctor Martínez Domínguez, minimizaba la revuelta en sus dominios. “El sentirse rechazado por la sociedad imprime en el carácter del leproso un sello especial de irritabilidad que es clásico en todas las leproserías del mundo”, argumentaba. Pero la investigación incluye testimonios espeluznantes. El practicante José Luis Martínez Díaz, un madrileño de 29 años, describía la rebelión como “un acto de simple y leve protesta que, con toda razón, hicieron unos desgraciados enfermos abandonados y destinados a morir a los que solo se les ha dado hasta ahora hambre, trabajo y melongo”. El melongo es una palmera local y sus varas servían para dar unos latigazos que en la colonia tenían un nombre: “Melongazos”.

especie de cárcel amurallada. Las autoridades iban por los pueblos y se llevaban a los enfermos a la fuerza. La medicación en la década de 1940 era totalmente ineficiente y muy cruel, con pinchazos sobre las heridas. Y lo más dramático es que a las personas con lepra les quitaban a sus hijos”, prosigue Sampedro.





Pacientes de la 'misión sanitaria' de Mikomeseng, en la Guinea Española. FILMOTECA ESPAÑOLA

El _NO-DO_ franquista que se proyectaba en los cines españoles pregonaba que los enfermos de Mikomeseng gozaban de “entera libertad”, pero era mentira, según lamenta Sampedro. En un ensayo publicado en 2016, la profesora describía la leprosería como “un miniestado semiindependiente, autocontrolado y totalitario, con su propia moneda de metal” para evitar contagios. Sus investigaciones construyen un relato de enfermos de lepra, con úlceras, muñones y los rostros deformados, tratando de escapar a la luz de la Luna de las gruesas murallas patrulladas por la guardia colonial franquista. “Había mucha resistencia femenina. Las mujeres embarazadas intentaban fugarse porque sabían que les quitarían a sus hijos”, dice Sampedro.

El informe de 1946 rescatado por David Brydan incluye multitud de testimonios del horror en Mikomeseng, pero los ignora. “No se ha comprobado ninguno [de los hechos denunciados]”, concluían las autoridades. La última vez que Sampedro estuvo en la antigua fortaleza colonial, en 2013, la leprosería seguía en funcionamiento, con 18 enfermos a cargo de una monja concepcionista de Vigo.


----------



## fredesvindo (14 Jul 2019)

*Matanza de la prisión de Málaga, el ensayo de las sacas republicanas de la Guerra Civil*

En la anterior entrada de este blog dedicado a los crímenes del comunismo contamos la matanza cometida por milicianos anarquistas en la Cárcel Modelo de Madrid. Ese tipo de represión, cometida contra personas de ideología de derecha, militares, religiosos e, incluso, contra republicanos moderados que no eran partidarios de la revolución emprendida por el Frente Popular, no fue un hecho aislado.* En la Prisión Provincial de Málaga se realizaron varias sacas y matanzas comparables a las ocurridas en la Modelo de Madrid o a las que se produjeron con destino a Paracuellos del Jarama,* también en la capital de España.
PUBLICIDAD





p>



*En la Prisión Provincial de Málaga las sacas fueron tres meses antes que las organizadas por Santiago Carrillo a partir de noviembre en Madrid.* En la ciudad andaluza, los milicianos comunistas, anarquistas y socialistas habían organizado el autodenominado Comité de Salud Pública. Un remedo del Robespierre de la Revolución Francesa que instauró la etapa del terror. Los presos en Málaga tenían motivos para temer por sus vidas.
La primera saca de la Prisión Provincial se produjo el 22 de agosto. La historiografía de izquierdas siempre la ha justificado explicando que fue motivada por un bombardeo de la aviación sublevada sobre los depósitos de combustible que la compañía petrolífera CAMPSA tenía en los muelles de Málaga. Sin embargo, esta acción de guerra causó muy pocas víctimas. *Contra lo que ha señalado siempre la historiografía más sectaria que habla de “numerosas mujeres y niños”, la incursión aérea ocasionó nueve muertes.* Todos ellos varones, militares o empleados de la petrolera.




p>
Poco después del bombardeo, a media tarde, *un grupo de milicianos del Comité de Salud Pública se personó en la prisión y, sin ninguna oposición por parte de la autoridad del Frente Popular ni de los funcionarios de prisiones, sacaron de la cárcel a 46 presos. Lle
vaban una lista preparada y mecanografiada* y les fueron entregadas las víctimas pese a no tener autoridad ninguna para llevárselas.

Entre las víctimas de esta primera saca de la Guerra Civil se encontraban varios de los militares que habían participado en el levantamiento del 18 de julio -fracasado en esa ciudad- entre ellos estaba *el general Francisco Patxot Madoz y su lugarteniente, el capitán Agustín Huelín* Gómez; también se encontraba un grupo de diez religiosos y varios políticos de partidos de derecha, como José Méndez, uno de los responsables de Renovación Española en Málaga. Todos ellos fueron fusilados a plena luz del día, sin juicio previo y en las tapias del cementerio ante la presencia de numeroso público.






p>



PUBLICIDAD

En Málaga, y ese día 22 se estaban inventando las sacas, que tan crueles consecuencias tuvieron durante el resto de la guerra en la zona republicana. No fue la última que padecieron los presos en esa ciudad andaluza a manos de milicianos. *El 30 de agosto se produjo otra de casi cien personas, y los días 20,21 y 24 de septiembre se asesinaron a otras doscientas presonas que se encontraban presas en los buques prisión anclados en el puerto.





strong>

Puedes comentar el blog con el autor en @Juanerpf o en la página de Facebook Los Crímenes del Comunismo.*


----------



## machote hispano (15 Jul 2019)

klopec dijo:


> Hombres "güenos", sin duda alguna ... *tanto que después de terminar la matanza de los de "derechas" siguieron matándose entre ellos.
> 
> 
> "*_Las comarcas de Guadix y Baza pueden considerarse una de las zonas más conflictivas de la provincia de Granada durante la segunda república ( 1.936 - 1.939 ); esto se debió a la gran fuerza rival entre partidos de izquierda y derecha que existían por aquel entonces."_
> ...







> Al año siguiente se producen fuertes enfrentamientos en este mismo pueblo entre los socialistas - comunistas ( partidarios de mantener la legalidad republicana ) y los anarquistas ( quienes optaban por la revolución ).



Eran comunistas franquistas, como los del POUM de Andreu Nin... 

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## machote hispano (15 Jul 2019)

Coloso dijo:


> Como podemos apreciar en el tweet, los rojeras están tratando de meter a los suyos en el mismo saco que Campoamor para alardear de ser los precursores del feminismo, cuando la realidad fue bien distinta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tomado de: Carmen Calvo dice que el feminismo "no es de todas" las mujeres: "Nos lo hemos currado los socialistas"



> Luis Cuenca, asesinó al diputado y líder de la derecha José Calvo Sotelo. Con él estaba Fernando Condés, dirigente de la guardia de seguridad personal de Prieto a la que se conocía como “la motorizada”. Tras cometer el crimen, Condés se escondió en la casa de Nelken donde fue protegido durante varios días.
> 
> No terminan ahí las “dignidades y los talentos” de Nelken. Tras el comienzo de la Guerra Civil inició la publicación de una serie de artículos en el diario Claridad en los que pedía la pena de muerte para los quintacolumnistas –defensores del bando sublevado en la retaguardia republicana- y colaboró activamente con Santiago Carrillo en las sacas de presos que acabaron siendo asesinados en Paracuellos.



Y seguimos atando hilos de la barbarie marxista y las manipulaciones de sus "herederos".


Y de postre:



JUEZ SERRANO o DERROICIÓN dijo:


>


----------



## Nut (15 Jul 2019)

Creo recordar que los republicanos perdieron la guerra......Y los franquistas montaron una causa general que duró 3 DECADAS para persegir y juzgar esos crímenes.Y se hizo justicia-a placer- contra ellos.

PERO no ha se ha juzgado aún las matanzas de los franquistas.

Porque?

En 1939 el nuevo régimen de Franco promulgó la Ley de Responsabilidades Políticas, con objeto de *dirimir las responsabilidades durante la Guerra Civil y la República*.

Con esta ley se legitimaban las multas, los embargo de bienes, los destierros, la pérdida de la nacionalidad española; y con las restricciones de empleo, una purga generalizada del mundo laboral, profesional y funcionarial en la posguerra.

La Ley de Responsabilidades Políticas, de 9 de febrero de 1939, tipificaba como *punibles los actos y omisiones de quienes hubieran colaborado con la Segunda República Española* y participado en la llamada Revolución de Asturias en 1934. Esta ley estuvo vigente hasta 1969, fecha en la que prescribieron todos los delitos cometidos antes del 1 de abril de 1939. 

Se mantuvieron las inhabilitaciones y prohibiciones contra todos los líderes del exilio republicano hasta la muerte de Franco en 1975.

La justicia del franquismo y la Causa General

Para cuando una causa general que juzge los crímenes cometidos por la dictadura franquista??


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Jul 2019)

*Sicarios falangistas sembraron Pontevedra de TERROR*




El capitán Carreró proclamó el Estado de Guerra en la Puerta del Sol de Vigo, disparando con su revolver contra la multitud que vitoreaba a la República. Carreró fusiló a la población Republicana cuando las descargas de los soldados alcanzaron a multitud de hombres, quedaron tendidas más de cien personas. Los guardias civiles hicieron causa común con los sublevados cuando vieron que tenían las de ganar, y se echaron a la calle disparando contra el pueblo por la espalda.
Lo que ocurrió en la provincia de Pontevedra fue lo mismo que ocurrió *en toda Galicia*. Los franquistas tomaron Vigo por la firme y heroica resolución de los dirigentes Republicanos que se opusieron a dar armas al pueblo para evitar el derramamiento de sangre. Si lo hubieran hecho la rebelión militar hubiese sido totalmente vencida en 24 horas. Sabían que su lealtad Republicana sería castigada por los rebeldes, pero no imaginaban la saña feroz con que *iban a ser asesinados*.
Cuando los militares se sublevaron, los falangistas no existían, pero se multiplicaron prodigiosamente. Los primeros que hubo en Vigo fueron delincuentes sacados de la cárcel, ociosos y mal intencionados, atraídos por la impunidad con que podían cometer atropellos, vengar sus agravios personales o satisfacer sus odios de clase. Los falangistas señalaban a los militares rebeldes a los enemigos que había que aniquilar. Asaltaban e incendiaban las casas de los izquierdistas confiscando cuanto encontraban, practicaban detenciones, registros, atropellos, se apoderaron de la Casa del Pueblo donde instalaron su cuartel general. Las cárceles se abarrotaron de honrados defensores de la libertad y de la República. El terror falangista extirpaba automática al adversario político sin remordimientos. La falange fue la rebelión de los peores, de los más ineptos, de los fracasados, una explosión criminal de malos instintos y apetitos desenfrenados. Establecieron cuartelillos donde se organizaban horrendas expediciones de madrugada que sacaban a los presos Republicanos para asesinarles y dejarles tirados en las carreteras.
Se tiene constancia de que 2.500 personas fueron exterminadas en Vigo durante y después de la Guerra Civil. El terror blanco era decretado por “orden superior”. Pasan con mucho del millar las víctimas asesinadas por el procedimiento de la detención previa y “el paseo” de madrugada. En la mayoría de los casos, los detenidos eran torturados antes de ser asesinados. Los asesinatos de trabajadores comenzaron a finales de agosto. Los “paseaban” ordenada y sistemáticamente por gremios, matándolos en grupos de 5 de personas de un mismo oficio. Primero los tranviarios, especialmente los significados por Republicanismo. Luego el gremio de metalúrgicos, después los ferroviarios. El mayor número de asesinados fue en la carretera general de Vigo a Orense hacia Confurco y Puxeiros, aparecían grupos de 8 o 10 cadáveres. Hubo noches en la que aparecieron en diversos lugares hasta 40 asesinados. Una madrugada metieron hasta 42 hombres en 2 camiones y desde Vigo hasta Porriño dejaron la carretera regada de cadáveres. Cada kilómetro asesinaban a 2 o 3 y seguían.
En la carretera de Valladares a Corujo, los asesinos no recogían los cuerpos de sus víctimas, les dejaban ostensiblemente tiradas en las carreteras para aterrorizar a la población. Los familiares de los presos desaparecidos vivían tiempos de angustia yendo sobresaltados a ver los cadáveres que diariamente aparecían, recorriendo desesperados las playas y los caminos hasta que los seres queridos que buscaban aparecían, bien porque los empujasen las olas hacia la orilla, porque los sacasen a flote las redes de los pescadores o porque el hedor de la putrefacción denunciase su presencia entre los maizales que les ocultaban.
El ejecutor principal de los asesinatos fué el diputado monárquico Víctor Lis Guillén y sus cuadrillas falangistas deteniendo y asesinando por pueblos y aldeas a labradores izquierdistas. Sólo en Puenteareas, Redondela, Porriño y Sanjenjo cometieron más de 200 asesinatos. Las playas eran también lugares predilectos para sus crímenes. En la playa de Cesantes, en Redondela fue donde más asesinatos se cometieron, y en las de Samil, Canido, Panjón, Espiñeiro y Moaña, en la de La Concheira y frente al lazareto de San Simón, aparecían los cadáveres a docenas. Era normal ir a bañarse en el mar y tropezar con la escena macabra de los muertos que las olas empujaban a la arena, algunos con una piedra al cuello.
Con miles de mujeres antifascistas o madres, hijas o esposas de hombres izquierdas, se cometieron vejaciones inauditas. Cortaron sus cabellos a trasquilones, las purgaron con ricino, las ridiculizaron. La iglesia atizó el odio de clase con saña, incitando a las masas católicas al exterminio de sus adversarios políticos olvidando los fundamentos cristianos. En Redondela, mujeres católicas se manifestaron en la cárcel amenazando e injuriando a los presos políticos. “¡A muerte! ¡A muerte!” gritaban frenéticas en espantoso aquelarre, revelando la crueldad del fanatismo religioso en España. Los franquistas destituyeron al 80% de los maestros nacionales, *muchos fueron asesinados*. El galleguismo fue perseguido como un crimen abominable. Se practicó a la perfección la extorsión de los ciudadanos mediante multas, incautaciones, confiscaciones.
Mientras el franquismo continúe encastrado en las instituciones del actual régimen “constitucional”, sus crímenes permanecerán impunes y las víctimas tendrán que continuar pidiendo “verdad, justicia y reparación”.


----------



## klopec (15 Jul 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Sicarios falangistas sembraron Pontevedra de TERROR*



Como es habitual los rojos contando la historia como les conviene. En Vigo es la zona de Galicia donde se produjeron los combates mas intensos entre los alzados y las milicias del Frente Popular - PSOE. Veamos la verdadera historia :

_"El 6 de febrero de 1936 se produjo un pequeño conflicto de similares características que la Batalla de Vigo. Los libertarios asaltaron la sede de la Falange en Vigo. El enfrentamiento se saldó con un muerto en ambos bandos y algunos heridos.

El 18 de julio de 1936, las tropas militares acuarteladas en Melilla se sublevan. El falangista Manuel Hedilla se traslada a Vigo para preparar el alzamiento en toda Galicia. Mientras tanto, las organizaciones obreras ( CNT, FAI, UGT, Juventudes Libertarias ... ) reciben confusos informes sobre un enfrentamiento en Melilla. Por la noche, el diario El Pueblo Gallego informa de dicho levantamiento militar en el enclave africano. Radio Vigo también informa sobre la sublevación en Marruecos.

El 19 de julio, la noticia ya se rumorea por toda la ciudad, aunque no hay datos concisos. Los militares sublevados imprimen el bando de guerra, que será usado el día 20 para tomar toda la comunidad de Galicia. Mientras tanto, el alcalde de Vigo, Emilio Martínez Garrido ( PSOE - Frente Popular ), organiza un comité de crisis. *La Guardia de Asalto se ofreció a proteger la ciudad*, así como* la CNT pidió armas a cambio de formar una guerrilla*. El alcalde rechazó ambas ofertas, confiando erróneamente en que los militares se mantendrían fieles. *Los sindicatos obreros se coordinan para formar una milicia común*. Su único armamento es una ametralladora parabellum, varias pistolas pequeñas y 200 bombas caseras. Durante toda la noche, dos milicianos preparan otras 300 bombas caseras con pólvora común.

El día 20 de julio, los milicianos se levantan con gran incertidumbre sobre lo que pasará en aquella jornada. Mientras, el capitán Antonio Carreró sale del cuartel de la calle Galán ( hoy calle Príncipe ) con unos 50 soldados, y declara el Estado de Guerra. Los militares desfilan por algunas calles hasta llegar a la Puerta del Sol a las 13:00 horas. Carreró le cede el bando de guerra a un ayudante, que comienza a leerlo a los ciudadanos. En ese instante, un hombre de apellido Lence intenta arrebatarle el bando al ayudante, y los militares lo ejecutan. *El resto de milicianos se abalanzan sobre los sublevados para quitarles las armas. Carreró ordena abrir fuego, mientras un afiliado de la CNT responde con su ametralladora parabellum*. Los militares se retiran al cuartel. En total, hay 15 muertos y muchos heridos.

Carreró toma la Casa del Pueblo, mientras *los milicianos asaltan la armería La Cosmopolita y el Cuartel de la Guardia Civil de Teis*. Consiguen 16 fusiles y 12 pistolas, aunque poca munición. Radio Vigo proclama diversos mensajes republicanos hasta que Carreró toma el edificio. Además, los sublevados instalan puestos de ametralladoras en algunas calles importantes. Los milicianos levantan barricadas en O Calvario, O Seixo y Os Choróns. El día termina cuando los militares asaltan el ayuntamiento sobre las 19:00 - 21:00 horas y detienen al alcalde y a su grupo de concejales.

El día 21 de julio, Carreró dirige por la mañana un ataque a la barricada de Os Choróns. Los libertarios resisten tirando bombas caseras, pero la superioridad armamentística de los militares hace que caiga esa línea de defensa. En O Calvario, los milicianos refuerzan sus posiciones con algunos republicanos venidos de Ponteareas y varios voluntarios con escopetas de caza. Para romper las barricadas, Carreró ordena el uso de morteros. Conforme avanza el día, la munición escasea entre los milicianos, y a pesar de su firme resistencia, O Calvario termina por caer.

En O Seixo, se acaban las bombas caseras, y los milicianos supervivientes huyen hacia el monte. En Lavadores también hay fuerte resistencia, pero al mediodía los sublevados toman el ayuntamiento. Los milicianos se retiran al Cuartel de la Guardia Civil de Pardavila. Los militares de dicho cuartel, hasta entonces neutrales, se unen a los sublevados. Sin posibilidad de combatir en dos frentes, los republicanos se retiran al monte.

El 22 de julio, los falangistas han tomado casi toda la ciudad. Desde una avioneta, un militante de la CNT sobrevuela la ciudad arrojando octavillas en las que pide la rendición del bando sublevado.

El 23 de julio, un hidroavión bombardea el monte de A Madroa, donde resistían algunos superviviente de las barricadas de Lavadores y El Seijo. Muere una persona. Los sublevados acaban con la resistencia en Tui ( último lugar donde hubo una contienda organizada ) y destruyen la avioneta usada por los milicianos el día anterior.

El 24 de julio, la Guardia Civil detiene a Heraclio Botana en Teis. Botana era uno de los pocos dirigentes republicanos que aún seguía libre, después de que Carreró apresase a casi todo el comité el 20 de julio, en el Ayuntamiento de Vigo.

El día 26 de julio, los milicianos asaltan a una patrulla de la Guardia Civil que regresaba de Cabral. Resulta herido un cabo.

El día 28 de julio, el bando republicano hace estallar una bomba en la estación de Figueirido (Vilaboa), en la línea de tren Vigo - Pontevedra. Fue el último acto de resistencia que forma parte de la Batalla de Vigo."_

*Por supuesto que si la "constancia" de que hubo 2,.500 fusilados es la misma que la que han tenido en hacer el artículo o Baltasar Garzón en calcular el número de "represaliados" seguramente el total no llegó a 30 ó 40.*


----------



## Nut (15 Jul 2019)

*BOE del 1 de abril de 1969, cuya primera disposición general de esa fecha dice: *

«Artículo primero.-Se declaran prescritos todos los delitos cometidos con anterioridad al uno de abril de mil novecientos treinta y nueve. 

Esta prescripción, por ministerio de la Ley, no requiere ser judicialmente declarada y, en consecuencia, surtirá efecto respecto a toda clase de delitos, cualesquiera que sean sus autores, su gravedad o sus consecuencias, con independencia de su calificación y penas presuntas, y sin tener en cuenta las reglas que los Códigos vigentes establecen sobre cómputo, interrupción y reanudación de los plazos de prescripción del delito...».

Es decir, la amnistía de 1977 pudo librar a Carrillo de toda persecución por sus actividades en la clandestinidad y al frente del ilegal Partido Comunista de España. Pero de los posibles crímenes de sangre cometidos durante la guerra civil, y en concreto de los de Paracuellos del Jarama, no le libró la amnistía del Rey. 

Le libró el decreto del nefando dictador. 

Fue Franco el que indultó a Carrillo

Bien, ahora lo importante.......Los delitos cometidos por la dictadura por las familias que apoyaron al nefando dictador.

Cuando serán juzgados??


----------



## klopec (15 Jul 2019)

Nut dijo:


> Bien, ahora lo importante.......Los delitos cometidos por la dictadura por las familias que apoyaron al nefando dictador.
> 
> Cuando serán juzgados??



Creía que los rojos y progres de mierda se habían dado cuenta de la tomadura de pelo de Garzón y los "_memorialistas_" pero parece ser que todavía quedan algunos ilusos que se lo creen ... 

Por de pronto en el banquillo podríamos sentar a la PSOE y a los herederos de Negrín e Indalecio Prieto con una demanda civil astronómica por lo robado, saqueado y expoliado en el Banco de España, Caja General de Reparaciones, intereses españoles en el extranjero y decenas de miles de depósitos como los del Monte de Piedad de Madrid durante la guerra civil,

Así que os vais a quedar con las ganas de juzgar a nadie y con el sambenito de chorizos y ladrones hasta que las ranas crien pelo.


----------



## fredesvindo (15 Jul 2019)

*La matanza de la cárcel Modelo, la izquierda asesina a quien piensa diferente*
Juan E. Pflüger
/ 22 agosto, 2016


Tras el inicio de la Guerra Civil,* la ciudad de Madrid, en manos de las milicias del Frente Popular que habían sido armadas por el Gobierno republicano, era la localidad más peligrosa de España.* Todo aquel que no pertenecía a los partidos revolucionarios -PCE, PSOE, CNT, IR,…- tenían motivos para temer por sus vidas. Incluso los republicanos moderados, que para nada apoyaban el levantamiento militar, tenían motivos para temer por sus vidas.
PUBLICIDAD

Desde mediados de agosto de 1936, la cárcel Modelo de Madrid se encontraba saturada por los “presos políticos” que las autoridades detenían en masa. *La prisión tenía capacidad para 1.800 personas, pero había más de 5.000 presos* de los que la mayoría eran personas detenidas por su forma de pensar, no por haber cometido ningún delito.





p>
*Esta saturación causaba malestar a los presos comunes,* en su mayor parte condenados por robos y por delitos de sangre, que amenazaron con amotinarse si no se les dejaba en libertad y se les apartaba de los “políticos”.
El día 15 de agosto las celdas de los dirigentes de partidos políticos de derechas, de sacerdotes y militares fueron registradas por milicianos anarquistas de la CNT que procedieron a robar todo tipo de enseres a estas personas. Mientras tanto, *un grupo de estos anarquistas reunió a los presos comunes prometiéndoles la libertad si se afiliaban a su organización y se alistaban como milicianos.




strong>
Poco después, el destacado lider anarquista Felipe Sandoval, acompañado de otros cuarenta miembros de la CNT que gestionaban la checa del Cine Europa, se presentaron en la cárcel Modelo para realizar otro registro. Su entrada fue posible gracias a la presencia en el turno de aquel día, el 22 de agosto, de varios funcionarios de la prisión afiliados a esa organización.

Con la excusa de realizar el registro, muchos de los “presos políticos” fueron encerrados en uno de los patios, mientras que a los que no cabían allí fueron confinados a sus celdas. Mientras tanto, los presos comunes se hicieron dueños de la prisión y empezaron a amenazar a los foncionarios, apoyados por los anarquistas, con prender fuego a la prisión si no eran puestos en libertad.
En ese momento se inició el incendio de la leñera en la que se almacenaba el combustible y los presos comunes culparon a los “políticos”, a pesar de que se encontraban encerrados y fuertemente vigilados.
PUBLICIDAD







strong>
Varios de los anarquistas ametrallaron el patio en el que se encontraban los presos derechistas. Murieron 6 y otros 20 resultaron heridos.
Mientras esto ocurría, en el exterior de la cárcel se aglomeraban cada vez más miembros de los partidos revolucionarios que amenazaban con asaltar el edificio si no se liberaba a los presos comunes y se daba un escarmiento a los “políticos”. Cuando llegaron las dotaciones de bomberos desplazadas para apagar el fuego de la leñera, varias decenas de estos radicales lograron entrar y se sumaron a los hombres de Sandoval, que se habían apoderado de los archivos de la cárcel y estaban realizando listas de sus posibles víctimas.

A las siete de la tarde de aquel 22 de agosto, los milicianos anarquistas con el apoyo del socialista Enrique Puente, obligaron a los funcionarios a abandonar la cárcel. Los anarquistas, con el pleno control de la prisión, hicieron una selección de 32 presos derechistas, republicanos moderados, militares y sacerdotes, que fueron apartados del resto.
Durante la madrugada del 22 al 23 de agosto, sin que mediase ningún tipo de juicio, fueron fusilados en los sótanos de la quinta galería de la cárcel.
PUBLICIDAD







strong>
Entre las víctimas se encontraban:
Melquiades Álvarez González, Decano del Colegio de Abogados de Madrid, insigne jurista y orador, Diputado durante varias legislaturas, Jefe del Partido Republicano Liberal Demócrata y ex Presidente del Parlamento.
José Maritinez de Velasco, Jefe del Partido Agrario, ex Ministro de la República.
Julio Ruiz de Alda, aviador militar, tripulante del glorioso avión Plus-Ultra, fundador de la Falange Española, en la que acompañó desde un principio a José Antonio Primo de Rivera.
Fernando Primo de Rivera, Oficial del Ejército y Médico, hermano del Jefe de la Falange Española.
Rafael Esparza, diputado en Cortes.
Manuel Rico Avello, ex Ministro y ex Alto Comisario de España en Marruecos durante la República y Diputado a Cortes en 1936. Como Ministro de la Gobernación, en 1933, siendo entonces Jefe del Gobierno Martínez Barrio, garantizó personalmente la sinceridad de aquellas elecciones que dieron el triunfo a las derechas.
Francisco Javier Jiménez de la Puente, Conde de Santa Engracia, que había actuado en política como liberal monárquico.
Ramón Álvarez Valdés y Castañón, ex Ministro de Justicia de la República, miembro del Partido Republicano Liberal Demócrata y Diputado a Cortes en 1936.
José María Albiñana, Abogado, Médico y Diputado a Cortes en 1936.
Oswaldo Fernando Capaz, General del Ejército y colonizador de Ifni durante la República.
Rafael Villegas Montesinos, General del Ejército.
Santiago Martín Báguenas, Comisario de Policía.
Enrique Matorras Páez, falangista, procedente de las filas del comunismo, y autor del libro “El comunismo en España”, en el que contaba su cambio de criterio político. Tenía veintitrés años al ser asesinado.

Nadie habla de esta matanza, y hay que ser sectareo como el maldito bastardo para callar lo que hizo la izquierda para que nadie hable mal de ella.*


----------



## Zoidberg (15 Jul 2019)

fredesvindo dijo:


> ...
> 
> *Nadie habla de esta matanza, y hay que ser sectareo como el maldito bastardo para callar lo que hizo la izquierda para que nadie hable mal de ella.*



Sectario.

Enhorabuena por el hilo.


----------



## fredesvindo (15 Jul 2019)

*18 de julio de 1936, cuando los republicanos inventaron el bombardeo sobre población civil*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 20 julio, 2016 
Es otra de las barbaridades cometidas por el bando del Frente Popular durante la Guerra Civil. Nadie lo había hecho antes en ninguna parte del Mundo. Ni siquiera durante la Primera Guerra Mundial. Fue* el primer bombardeo intencionado sobre población civil, ¡y todavía no había empezado la Guerra Civil!* El levantamiento militar llevaba en marcha escasas horas y los aviones republicanos que despegaron del aeródromo de Tablada tenían órdenes claras: descargar 8 bombas sobre la capital del protectorado de Marruecos, Tetuán.
PUBLICIDAD




p>

El día anterior habían lanzado tímidos bombardeos sobre los cuarteles sublevados en Ceuta y Larache. Pero esta vez era diferente. En esta ocasión lanzaron ocho proyectiles: tres sobre la sede del Alto Comisionado, que era el centro político del protectorado, y* cinco sobre la medina, el barrio árabe de la ciudad que causaron 15 muertos y más de 40 heridos.
El objetivo buscado por los mandos republicanos no era otro que provocar las iras de la población árabe contra los militares,* para dificultar el triunfo del levantamiento causando motines de la población. Para ello no tuvieron ningún inconveniente en matar y herir a civiles inocentes, entre ellos, decenas de mujeres y niños.
Los aviones empleados para ello fueron* un Douglas DC-2 y un Fokker F-VII, dos aparatos de uso comercial que habían sido reconvertidos en bombarderos* en los talleres de Tablada para aprovechar su mayor capacidad de carga para el transporte de proyectiles de más tamaño y más capacidad destructiva.




p>
Pese a que inicialmente consiguieron provocar protestas de la población árabe,* la rápida intervención del teniente coronel Juan Luis Beigbeder que logró la colaboración del gran visir Sidi Ahmed el Ganmia.* Éste explicó a los musulmanes que el bombardeo había sido realizado por aviones gubernamentales y consiguió que los que protestaban se alistasen en masa en las tropas sublevadas.


Tras este bombardeo,* la Fuerza Aérea republicana tomó como costumbre el bombardeo de todas aquellas poblaciones que fueron cayendo en manos del Ejército en su avance desde Sevilla hasta Badajoz.* Los meses de Julio y Agosto vivieron más de tres docenas de bombardeos republicanos sobre población civil, con decenas de muertos y cientos de heridos. Pese a que fue una estrategia inicialmente propia del bando republicano, sus publicistas, con la guerra más avanzada, no dudaron en acusar de esta práctica a los nacionales repitiendo mitos como el de Guernica de manera incansable. Con ello lograron que se olvidaran que estos ataques sobre población civil fueron una invención suya.


----------



## fredesvindo (15 Jul 2019)

*Pozo La Lagarta, Tabernas, la represión frentepopulista organizada*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 10 mayo, 2016
Uno de los principales argumentos de la izquierda española para quitar importancia a las decenas de miles de asesinados por la represión del Frente Popular durante la Guerra Civil fue su supuesto carácter espontáneo. Pero esto no fue así. *El asesinato de religiosos, derechistas, falangistas, propietarios,… fue una práctica extendida, organizada y preparada por los partidos que formaban parte de la coalición del Frente Popular* que tanto gusta reivindicar a la actual izquierda española.

Ya hemos hablado en este blog de las* sacas de Paracuellos,* de los asesinatos de madrileños que allí se cometieron, sacados de la capital de España, *sin importar su edad o condición.* Miles de ellos murieron allí, sin que en la mayoría de los casos se les diera el tiro de gracia. También hemos señalado como en otro lugar de la retaguardia lejana se elegían espacios en los que asesinar a estos “enemigos de la revolución”, en masa y sin necesidad de ocultar los cuerpos.* En la provincia de Toledo eligieron la mina de la localidad de Camuñas,* un Katyn republicano en plena Mancha.
Al igual que Madrid o esa zona de la provincia de Toledo, Almería estuvo en manos republicanas durante toda la Guerra Civil. Hasta el último mes de la guerra no conoció lo que era un frente. Era lo que se llamaba la retaguardia remota o lejana. Un lugar donde se llevaba a los soldados propios a descansar, pero también* donde se cometían las represiones más brutales contra el enemigo señalado por su ideología derechista, por ser propietario o por ir a misa los domingos.* En el municipio de Tabernas se encuentra un lugar llamado el Pozo de La Lagarta. Allí,* al menos 116 personas fueron asesinadas.* Algunos eran fusilados y arrojados al pozo, otros eran tirados vivos y algunos eran llevados ya muertos. Muchos de los cadáveres, como los de las imágenes que acompañan a este texto, eran fusilados atados. Algunos presentan signos de haber sido torturados e, incluso, algunos fueron asfixiados




/p>

En su mayor parte procedían de las cárceles y checas de la capital, Almería, a escasos 30 kilómetros de distancia. *El traslado de las víctimas era organizado por las milicias comunistas, anarquistas y socialistas* y ningún comité o autoridad del Frente Popular o el supuesto Gobierno de la República hizo jamás nada para parar estos desmanes.


No era el único sitio en Alicante donde se producían estos crímenes.* La primera saca de “derechistas” organizada por los milicianos* –esos que en lugar de luchar en el frente asesinaban en la retaguardia- *fue en la Playa de la Garrofa, donde murieron fusilados 28 almerienses* en la noche del 14 de agosto. Pero allí era difícil ocultar los cuerpos. Por eso buscaron otros sitios.

Así diversificaron sus lugares para asesinar: *el cementerio de Almería, el Barranco del Chisme, el Pozo del Tahal o el campo de trabajo de Turón.* En total, sumados a los asesinados en La Lagarta fueron 611 personas, todas almerienses, a las que hay que sumar la represión en los municipios de la provincia para superar las* 1.700 personas. De todas ellas, solamente 12 habían sido condenadas por un tribunal. *


----------



## ¸Actor Secundario Bob (15 Jul 2019)

Terroristas de ayer y de hoy.

Siguen usando las mismas siglas, siguen pactando, siguen queriendo destruir España.


----------



## fredesvindo (15 Jul 2019)

¸Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Terroristas de ayer y de hoy.
> 
> Siguen usando las mismas siglas, siguen pactando, siguen queriendo destruir España.



Y siempre son los mismos.


----------



## BurbuPrepper (15 Jul 2019)

Además del oro, la destrucción y expolio de patrimonio artístico, la honradez peosero/masónico/republicana no conoce límites:

*Memoria Histórica: el martirio de los templos. La huella de la Guerra Civil *

Barcelona recuerda el «martirologio» del arte religioso durante la Guerra Civil. Una exposición y un libro evocan la destrucción, entre las llamas y la rapiña, del patrimonio de la Iglesia. Los documentos originales jurados de testimonios directos de la destrucción del patrimonio cultural religioso en la Guerra Civil española, y que forman parte del informe secreto enviado al Vaticano después de la guerra (encontrado en el año 2000), son algunos de los documentos originales y distintas piezas que se exhiben, desde el pasado 26 de febrero, en una exposición sobre la destrucción del arte y los templos religiosos en el periodo 1936-1939






_Grupo escultórico de la cripta de Santa Ana, de Barcelona, parcialmente mutilado e incendiado, recuperado tras la Guerra Civil, que se exhibe en la exposición sobre la destrucción del arte y los templos religiosos en el periodo 1936-1939._

Hasta el próximo domingo 8 de marzo, el Museo Diocesano de Barcelona presenta una exposición sobre la Guerra Civil en la que invita a la reconciliación. Dicha exposición ilustra la destrucción del patrimonio cultural religioso y de las iglesias durante la Guerra Civil española, con el objetivo de alcanzar la reconciliación, según ha expresado el responsable del museo, Josep Maria Martí Bonet. Según éste, "la reconciliación es un deseo, una necesidad, porque no podemos seguir con heridas abiertas y sangrientas, setenta años después".

La exposición es fruto de tres intensos años de trabajo cuyo fruto es también la publicación de un libro, en el que colabora la Generalidad de Cataluña, que pretende ser “un martirologio de las piezas de arte”. Tanto la exposición como el libro tienen como fuente principal las encuestas que Mosén Manuel Trens recogió tras la Guerra Civil de gran parte de las diócesis de España, en la que cada rector informaba sobre el estado de su Iglesia, el archivo y las obras de arte, durante y después del conflicto bélico.

Mosén Manuel Trens se embarcó en una monumental investigación que sólo pudo completar de forma parcial. En base a unas fichas estandarizadas, escribió a todas las diócesis de España preguntando por todo el patrimonio perdido y el alcance de la destrucción. Comenzó el catálogo por Tarragona, con la edición de unos fascículos titulados "Monumentos sacros de lo que fue la España roja". La ambición de su trabajo le acabó superando.

No obstante, la información que consiguió reunir en relación a Barcelona ha permitido ahora armar una recopilación sistemática de lo sucedido durante aquellos años. Unos datos que coinciden con otro informe aportado en el libro, en este caso elaborado en 1938 por la Generalidad republicana, institución a la que se reconoce haber preservado, en parte, la Catedral de Barcelona, el Monasterio de Pedralbes, o el de Montserrat, pero a la que se reprocha su evidente tibieza con los desmanes anarquistas.






Destrucción a las puertas de la catedral, en 1936.


















_Sobre estas líneas, estado en el que quedaron las iglesias de Belén, San Francisco y Santa Ana._

En esta encuesta, fechada en 1941 se menciona que 464 retablos de la Diócesis de Barcelona fueron quemaron o se perdieron durante la guerra. También se indica que 172 órganos fueron presa de las llamas, como el de Santa María del Mar, uno de los mejores ejemplares de Europa. En la exposición también se relata cómo la mayoría de los templos barceloneses, salvo media docena, fueron totalmente destruidos.

El mayor desastre en la Diócesis de Barcelona se produjo, según el director del museo diocesano barcelonés, en los templos (exceptuando los asesinatos, naturalmente): "Excepto seis o siete, el resto fueron expoliados y quemados, y una treintena completamente arrasados como Santa Maria de Sants o La Bonanova". Por su parte, el citado libro presenta informes republicanos en los que se explica el modo en que se debían quemar las pinturas murales, a las cuales, además de prenderles fuego, se debían rociar con ácido sulfúrico.







_Dos imágenes del estado en que quedó la iglesia de Santa María del Mar (Barcelona), en octubre del 36._

Las llamas y la rapiña -como puede observarse en los recientemente encontrados diarios del pistolero de la FAI Josep Serra- acabó por ejemplo con 464 retablos (37 de estilo gótico, 44 renacentistas...), que ocuparían 2,5 kilómetros lineales si se pusieran uno junto a otro; también se perdieron o se quemaron 244 órganos (entre ellos, el ya mencionado de Santa María del Mar de Barcelona), junto a centenares de otros objetos artísticos. La destrucción de archivos fue menor, pues en muchos casos fueron ocultados o escondidos: "Sólo se destruyó un 45 por ciento".






_Bóvedas y muros calcinados de la Basílica de la Merced._

Parroquia a parroquia, "El martirio de los templos" arma un sistemático inventario de destrucción y muerte. Un ejemplo tipo, no el más grave, podría ser el de Sant Genís, en L´Ametlla del Valls: "Saqueado en 1936, altares e imágenes fueron quemados en el exterior... el edificio fue usado durante el periodo de revolución como almacén del sindicato agrícola... desaparece una talla de 34 centímetros de la Mare de Déu del Roser, de 1623".


























_Momias de religiosas católicas expuestas al público a la puerta de la iglesia y convento de las Salesas, del Paseo de San Juan (Barcelona), en julio de 1936._





_Cripta de la Basílica de la Sagrada Familia, profanada y arrasada._

El museo también exhibe obras de arte, entre las que destacan fragmentos de la capa hispanoárabe del abad Biure de Sant Cugat (s. XIV), que se creía destruída, pero que apareció fragmentada en museos de EEUU, y que fue devuelta en 1950. Asimismo, se puede ver el informe confidencial elaborado en 1938 por la Generalidad republicana, que da cuenta de la destrucción, cuyos datos coinciden con el informe de la Iglesia. La exposición menciona, por otra parte, que se desconoce el paradero de muchos objetos de orfebrería y platería, así como obras de otros tipos, aunque se sospecha que el destino de las mismas fue México y EE.UU.


















_Sobre estas líneas, varias imágenes de los efectos de la profanación y destrucción de la Seo de Manresa, llevada a cabo entre septiembre y octubre de 1936._

Este es el breve que el pasado día 27 de febrero aparecía en el diario ABC, y el relato que hace Álex Gubern en el mismo diario:


> La memoria histórica de la destrucción
> ABC Viernes, 27-02-09
> 
> Durante la Guerra Civil, y sólo en la archidiócesis de Barcelona, cuarenta iglesias fueron totalmente destruidas y otros quinientos templos parcialmente dañados, profanados o saqueados. Esta faceta de la dura realidad de la memoria histórica, la de la cruel ola de anticlericalismo que desde el verano de 1936 arrasó con todo lo que oliese a religión católica en Barcelona y que acabó con la vida de 300 sacerdotes -1.500 en toda Cataluña-, es el eje de una exposición inaugurada en el Museo Diocesano de la Ciudad Condal bajo el expresivo título de «El martirio de los templos». Innumerables obras de arte perdidas para siempre, enseres religiosos de incalculable valor y la tragedia de la destrucción guiada por el odio irracional son las guías de esta exposición, muy ilustrativa (como muestra la imagen) de que la memoria histórica no es sólo un camino de ida o una moneda de una sola cara. -Cultura
> ...








_Rev. P. José Samsó, párroco de la Basílica de Santa María, de Mataró (Barcelona), asesinado en septiembre de 1936, y cuyo cadáver pasó varios días a la intemperie, tal y como se muestra en la imagen. _






_El obispo de Barcelona, S.E.R. Don Manuel Irurita y Almandoz, secuestrado en la Ciudad Condal y asesinado el 3 de diciembre de 1936, en la localidad de Moncada i Reixac, por milicias anarquistas._

El Museo Diocesano de Barcelona se encuentra en el antiguo edificio de Pia Almoina, al lado de la catedral. Tiene una notable colección de obras de arte religioso e incluye trabajos extraordinarios, como la cruz románica de plata de Riells del Fai y el crucero del abad Guerau de Clasquerí. Todos los objetos de oro y de plata, pinturas, esculturas y piezas arqueológicas reunidas por la diócesis de Barcelona están en exhibición permanente, y el museo también organiza exposiciones temporales. Los horarios de visita son los siguientes:







*Memoria de cenizas*

_Ochenta años del 18 de julio de 1936, el golpe de estado que sembró la muerte, dividió familias y redujo a cenizas el patrimonio artístico y emocional de la ciudad _


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Jul 2019)

*JOAN BAPTISTA PESET i ALEIXANDRE, eminente médico y catedrático, REPUBLICANO, FUSILADO por agentes franquistas en Paterna en 1941*




Joan Baptista Peset i Aleixandre nació en Godella (Valencia) en 1886. pertenecía a una familia de importantes médicos e intelectuales valencianos, su padre Vicente fue médico y catedrático de Terapéutica, su hermano Mariano fue arquitecto. La familia tenía una tradición de pensamiento liberal desde Mariano Peset de la Raga, perseguido por el absolutismo a principios del siglo XIX. Con apenas 22 años, Joan Baptista había completado 5 carreras con excelentes calificaciones académicas: Era doctor en Medicina, Ciencias y Derecho, perito químico y mecánico.
En 1908 amplió estudios de toxicología con Jules Ogier en París y medicina forense con Alphonse Bertillon. Fue máximo exponente de la medicina de laboratorio en España, liderando un importante grupo experimentalista en la Universidad de Valencia. En 1910 obtuvo la cátedra de Medicina Legal y Toxicología en la Universidad de Sevilla y, al año siguiente, la dirección del laboratorio bacteriológico de la ciudad, donde combatió la epidemia de tifus de Sevilla de 1912.
En 1916 era catedrático de Medicina Legal en la Universidad de Valencia; creó el Instituto Provincial de Higiene, cuyo edificio pagó con dinero propio. Descubrió un tratamiento de una efectividad absoluta contra la meningitis purulenta, y emprendió una campaña antitífica. Como responsable de salud pública del ayuntamiento de Valencia, dirigió campañas de vacunación para acabar con las epidemias. Entre muchos otros méritos, fue decano de Medicina de la Universidad de Valencia entre 1930 y 1931, vicerrector y rector entre 1931 y 1934. Impulsó la democratización de la universidad y la creación del Instituto Cossío de Valencia.
Juan Peset fue militante de Acción Republicana y, más tarde presidente de Izquierda Republicana en Valencia, siendo elegido diputado en febrero de 1936. Durante la guerra, prosiguió sus labores humanitarias, su actuación fue la de un santo laico, salvando vidas de combatientes Republicanos en los hospitales militares de Valencia y Castellón, haciendo lo mismo en la retaguardia con las vidas de derechistas y religiosos perseguidos por elementos extremistas. Fue comisario civil del Ejército Republicano, inspector y responsable de varios hospitales de guerra, lo que compaginó con su labor de diputado.
Acompañó el presidente Juan Negrín hasta en el aeródromo de Elda cuando marcharon al exilio, pero se negó a acompañarlos. Tras reunirse con sus hijos, que habían luchado en el bando Republicano, no pudo huir por el puerto de Alicante, y todos fueron hechos prisioneros por los franquistas. Comenzó un peregrinaje de penosas vicisitudes por campos de concentración y cárceles trabajando en las enfermerías de los campos de concentración de Albatera y Cartuja de Porta Coeli. En enero de 1940 fue internado en la Cárcel Modelo de Valencia.
Fue sometido a 2 consejos de guerra, en marzo de 1940, por “auxilio a la rebelión”, tras denuncias hechas por los médicos falangistas Francisco Marco Merenciano, Ángel Moreu González-Pola y el odontólogo José Roca Meca, en las que subyacían envidias y resquemores profesionales, amén de la inquina sectaria. Condenado a muerte, muchas personas, como el arzobispo de Valencia Prudencio Melo, pidieron la conmutación de la pena; pero en mayo de 1941, nada más terminar de operar de una hernia a otro preso, fue fusilado en el *Paredón España*, las tapias del cementerio de Paterna (donde fueron fusiladas 2.238 personas tras la Guerra Civil).
Peset, un científico eminente, un hombre cabal y un ciudadano ejemplar, acabó consumido en la hoguera franquista. Su vida nos brinda un ejemplo de laboriosidad y bien cimentado éxito. Su entereza y serenidad se traslucen en la carta de despedida a su familia: «El destino me ha elegido como instrumento de su injusto dolor. Confío, seguro en Dios, en que algún día mi patria os devolverá mi nombre como el de un ciudadano que jamás hizo más que servirla cumpliendo sus deberes legales». En la ciudad de Valencia llevan su nombre el hospital universitario Doctor Peset Aleixandre, el colegio mayor dependiente de la Universidad de Valencia así como una gran avenida en el norte de la ciudad.


----------



## fredesvindo (16 Jul 2019)

*Nunca se supo porque tanto odio hacia los católicos, cuando dentro de la izquierda hay muchos que van todas las semanas a misa, bautiza a sus niños, realizan la primera comunión y se casan en la catedral.

porque tanto veneran al islam?*

*Fusilar y dinamitar al Sagrado Corazón, la macabra diversión de las milicias*
Juan E. Pflüger
/ 02 junio, 2016
El Cerro de los Ángeles alberga, desde 1919, un monumento consagrado a la adoración del Sagrado Corazón. Allí se vivieron escenas de odio y violencia protagonizadas por las milicias del Frente Popular en los primeros días de la Guerra Civil. El primer asalto al complejo religioso se produjo el 23 de julio de 1936, cuando* cinco jóvenes pertenecientes a Acción Católica que se turnaban para defender el convento y el monumento fueron asesinados por un escuadrón de milicianos.*
PUBLICIDAD
*




/strong>

Desde ese momento todo el complejo situado en una zona elevada, de gran importancia estratégica, quedó en manos republicanas hasta que fue recuperada por los nacionales. El Frente Popular decidió, lejos de aprovechar su uso estratégico, emplear el convento para instalar una checa en la que fueron asesinadas decenas de personas.




/p>
No contentos con ello, el 7 de agosto los milicianos, socialistas y anarquistas en su mayor parte, realizaron un fusilamiento del monumento al Sagrado Corazón y emprendieron las labores de demolición. Empezaron intentando derribar la columna de sujeción de la estatua a mano, pero sus casi 900 toneladas de piedra lo hacían imposible, por eso optaron por dinamitar la base de la estructura.




/p>
El siguiente paso fue cambiar el nombre del entorno, que por decisión del Gobierno republicano, que no debía tener nada mejor que hacer, pasando a ser el de Cerro Rojo, en sustitución del de Cerro de los Ángeles.*

*Repercusión internacional*
*Las imágenes que la prensa frentepopulista difundió en sus publicaciones, especialmente la de la formación de un pelotón de fusilamiento para disparar al Sagrado Corazón, llegaron rápidamente a todos los países europeos. Dos de ellos, Irlanda y Rumanía, reaccionaron enviando voluntarios para luchar contra el comunismo y en defensa de los valores del cristianismo que estaban siendo atacados en España.




/strong>
PUBLICIDAD 
Los primeros en llegar fueron los voluntarios irlandeses, eran miembros de dos grupos: los “camisas azules” y los “camisas verdes”, liderados por Eoin O’Duffy. La tropa enviada ascendía a 700 militantes. Muchos eran veteranos que habían participado como soldados en la Guerra de Liberación de Irlanda junto a Michael Collins, pero la mayor parte eran jóvenes que se integraron en unidades autónomas dentro de las banderas de la Legión o de las banderas de Falange. Participaron muy activamente en la batalla del Jarama.




/strong>
Los voluntarios rumanos pertenecían a la Guardia de Hierro, un grupo nacionalista dirigido por Corneliu Zelea Codreanu quien pidió voluntarios para defender el cristianismo en España. Su intención era dar testimonio del apoyo de los cristianos rumanos a la causa nacionalista en España por lo que tenía de defensa de los valores de la Europa cristiana. Sin embargo, la respuesta dentro de la Guardia de Hierro fue tan abrumadora que obligó a Codreanu a tomar una medida prudente.


Las listas de voluntarios eran muy numerosas. Según los documentos internos de la formación llegaron a apuntarse más de 13.500 voluntarios. Algunos autores han asegurado que fueron 20.000. En cualquier caso, el partido de Codreanu no tenía capacidad para dotar y enviar un contingente de ese tamaño y optó por enviar a una representación de varios dirigentes del partido. Los elegidos fueron el General Georgios Cantacuceno, Banica Dobre, Nicolae Totu, el príncipe Alexandru Cantacuceno, Ion Mota, Vasile Marin, Dimitru Borsa, sacerdote ortodoxo, y Gheorge Clime.*


----------



## fredesvindo (16 Jul 2019)

*La tradición de la izquierda española de quemar iglesias, aunque no haya guerra*
Juan E. Pflüger *Juan E. Pflüger* / 05 abril, 2016
Aquello de “Arderéis como en el ‘36” que gritaban Rita Maestre y sus amigas mientras asaltaban la capilla de la Facultad de Políticas de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid, es el reflejo de* una vieja tradición de la izquierda española. De la extrema, pero también de la moderada.* La Segunda República, esa que nuestros políticos a la izquierda de Ciudadanos venden como el paradigma de las libertades y el respeto, se estrenó pocos días después de su proclamación con ataques a la Iglesia. Durante el Gobierno del Frente Popular, antes de estallar la Guerra Civil, también andaban quemando Iglesias. Luego su afición por la piromanía no se ciñe a los periodos bélicos. No es una cuestión de reacción frente a un alineamiento de la jerarquía eclesiástica con los alzados el 18 de julio.





/p>
Las primeras agresiones violentas contra centros religiosos se extendieron por España durante los días 11 y 12 de mayo de 1931. La República se había proclamado menos de un mes antes, el 14 de abril, tras las revueltas posteriores a unas elecciones municipales celebradas el domingo 12 de aquel mes.* El día 10 de mayo de aquel 1931 era domingo. Los monárquicos inauguraban la sede del Círculo Monárquico Independiente.* La música elegida para la apertura de los actos fue –no podía ser de otra manera- la “Marcha real”. Nada de lo que allí se hizo era ilegal ni contrariaba la legalidad republicana que se estaba constituyendo con el anuncio de que sería una democracia abierta en la que se respetarían todas las ideas políticas. Incluso las monárquicas.




/p>
Junto a la sede del Círculo se congregaron varios “convencidos republicanos” que insultaron a los que se encontraban en el interior. En ese momento llegaba un taxi con dos asistentes al evento de los monárquicos que discutieron con el conductor y con varios de los allí presentes.* El resultado es que los republicanos empezaron a quemar los coches de los monárquicos que había aparcados en la puerta.* Inmediatamente los revoltosos hicieron correr la falsedad de que el taxista había sido asesinado y los manifestantes se dirigieron hacia las oficinas del periódico monárquico ABC. Allí la Guardia Civil tuvo que disparar para evitar un asalto violento de las instalaciones del diario y murieron tres personas.
La respuesta de la muchedumbre fue* asaltar un quiosco de venta del periódico El Debate,* de inspiración católica, y el incendio de una librería especializada en textos religiosos. Si el incidente se había iniciado por un enfrentamiento entre monárquicos y republicanos *¿Por qué los izquierdistas se lanzan contra los católicos?




/strong>
No son pocos los autores que señalan que los ataques contra instalaciones católicas estaban preparados y se iban a producir independientemente de la actitud que la Iglesia tomara y este fue el momento que aprovecharon para ponerlos en marcha.
Madrid fue la primera ciudad en verse asolada por una turba que pertenecía a los partidos que formaban parte del Gobierno provisional. Allí estaba la izquierda radical –socialistas, anarquistas y comunistas-, pero también miembros de partidos de la izquierda burguesa como la Acción Republicana de Manuel Azaña, que ocupaba la cartera de Guerra. En Gobernación estaba el único miembro de un partido de derecha moderada de aquel Ejecutivo: Miguel Maura, de Derecha Liberal Republicana, que abogó por sacar la Guardia Civil para frenar los ataques. El propio Azaña se negó, primero el día 10 y luego el 11 de mayo. Fue entonces cuando pronunció aquella frase que se ha hecho célebre: “Todos los conventos de España no valen la vida de un republicano. Si sale la Guardia Civil, yo dimito”.
PUBLICIDAD sas.cmd.push(function() { sas.render("62982"); // Formato : Robapaginas_parrafo_2 300x250 }); 
Los radicales empezaron, ante la inacción del Gobierno, una orgía de incendios en Madrid. Entre la noche del 10 de mayo, todo el día 11 y las primeras horas del 12, momento en el que se declaró el Estado de Guerra en Madrid y se sacó a la Guardia Civil, fueron decenas de centros religiosos los atacados.




/strong>
Los desmanes empezaron en la residencia de profesos de los Jesuitas de la calle Isabel la Católica, allí se incendió también la capilla adyacente al edificio. La izquierda, que lleva décadas considerándose la garante de la cultura frente a lo que consideran el obscurantismo de la Iglesia, no tuvo ningún problema a la hora de incendiar los casi 90.000 libros de la biblioteca de ese centro de estudios, entre ellos había numerosos incunables y primeras ediciones de miles de títulos clásicos. Después se pasó a incendiar el Instituto Católico de Artes e Industrias (ICAI), con su biblioteca de 20.000 volúmenes y el Colegio de la Inmaculada. De allí pasaron al Centro de Enseñanza de Artes y Oficios que se encontraba en la calle Areneros y en el que los jesuitas daban formación técnica a hijos de obreros que no podían pagar sus estudios.
También fueron pasto de las llamas en Madrid la Iglesia de los Carmelitas Descalzos en la Plaza de España, el colegio del Sagrado Corazón, el de Nuestra Señora de las Maravillas y su museo de ciencias, el colegio de María Auxiliadora y los conventos de las Mercedarias Descalzas y de las Bernardas de Vallecas. Además, otra docena de edificios se salvaron de las llamas o solamente fueron parcialmente destruidos gracias a la acción de los bomberos o de ciudadanos que lograron parar la acción de los izquierdistas.
La ciudad donde mayores daños causaron los ataques de los republicanos contra edificios religiosos fue Málaga. En la ciudad andaluza los ataques se habían producido desde el mismo momento en el que se proclamó la República: el 14 de abril se incendiaba la Residencia de los Jesuitas y el 15 el Seminario de la ciudad. El 11 de mayo volvieron a asaltar la residencia de los Jesuitas y la residencia del Obispo, que no llegó a ser destruida gracias a la actuación de la Guardia Civil que después fue retirada de las calles por orden del gobernador militar de Málaga, el general Gómez-Caminero, que dejó vía libre a los izquierdistas para que destruyeran durante 24 horas cuantos edificios religiosos quisieran. Así, en Málaga ardieron 42 iglesias y conventos, fueron asesinados seis religiosos, otros 27 resultaron heridos y más de 50 edificios próximos a los incendiados se vieron afectados por el fuego.
PUBLICIDAD sas.cmd.push(function() { sas.render("62983"); // Formato : Robapaginas_parrafo_3 300x250 }); 




/p>
En Valencia ardieron seis edificios y fueron asaltados otros seis. En Sevilla, además del colegio de los Jesuitas de Villacís, fueron incendiados otras cinco iglesias y conventos y una docena recibieron ataques. En la provincia de Sevilla también se incendiaron templos en varias localidades como Lora del Río, Alcalá de Guadaíra o Carmona. En Granada se asaltaron dos diarios conservadores y católicos: Gaceta del Sur y El Noticiero Granadino y se incendiaron dos colegios, una iglesia y un convento. En Córdoba ardió el Convento de San Cayetano. En Cádiz y varios pueblos de su provincia fueron destruidos por las llamas 10 iglesias y conventos.
Ya fuera de Andalucía, en Murcia se quemó la Iglesia de la Purísima y los conventos de las Isabelas y las Verónicas, además de las oficinas del diario La Verdad de Murcia. Y en Alicante se incendiaron 15 centros religiosos.
Las reacciones desde los medios de la izquierda fueron más que llamativas. Todas ellas exculpaban a los pirómanos y asesinos –en toda España murieron cerca de 30 personas y más de 100 resultaron heridas de diversa consideración-, pero es especialmente significativo el editorial del diario El Socialista en el que se decía: “La reacción ha visto ya que el pueblo está dispuesto a no tolerar. Han ardido los conventos: esa es la respuesta de la demagogia popular a la demagogia derechista”.
Tras estos incidentes se produjo el ataque legal a los católicos. Se prohibió su actividad docente, lo que llevó a cerrarse miles de colegios en toda España, se expulsó a los Jesuitas y se incautaron sus bienes y se limitó la capacidad de practicar ritos de culto en público.




/p>
Durante la revolución de octubre de 1934 en Asturias se incendió la Universidad de Oviedo, parte de la Catedral y la Cámara Santa, el teatro Campoamor y diversos edificios religiosos en los municipios en los que los revolucionarios tuvieron el poder o cierta fuerza como en Gijón, La Felguera o Sama.
En el periodo de Gobierno del Frente Popular, ya en 1936 y antes del alzamiento militar del 18 de julio, los ánimos volvieron a crisparse y la deriva revolucionaria del nuevo Ejecutivo permitió que se retomasen los desmanes. Durante casi cuatro meses, el diputado José Calvo Sotelo empleó sus intervenciones parlamentarias para burlar la censura y hacer públicas las destrucciones de edificios religiosos, los ataques a personas y organismos, los asesinatos, secuestros, bombas y petardos que sumaron, según sus cuentas, 1.874 actos violentos en ese periodo.




/p>
Tras el asesinato de Calvo Sotelo, José María Gil Robles, líder de la CEDA, completó su trabajo y en la sesión especial en el Congreso de los Diputados del 14 de julio que trataba sobre la muerte del dirigente derechista hizo el último recuento antes de la Guerra Civil: “Desde el 16 de junio al 13 de julio, inclusive, se han cometido en España los siguientes actos de violencia, habiendo de tener en cuenta los señores que me escuchan que esta estadística no se refiere más que ha hechos plenamente comprobados y no a rumores que, por desgracia, van teniendo en días sucesivos una completa confirmación: Incendios de iglesias, 10; atropellos y expulsiones de párrocos, 9; robos y confiscaciones, 11; derribos de cruces, 5; muertos, 61; heridos de diferente gravedad, 224; atracos consumados, 17; asaltos e invasiones de fincas, 32; incautaciones y robos, 16; Centros asaltados o incendiados, 10; huelgas generales, 129; bombas, 74; petardos, 58; botellas de líquidos inflamables lanzadas contra personas o casas, 7; incendios, no comprendidos los de las iglesias”.




/p>

Ahora, desde las filas de lo que han dado en llamar la nueva izquierda vinculada a Podemos, vuelven las agresiones y ataques a la Iglesia: destrozos, pintadas, profanaciones,… y no se esconden a la vez que gritan: «Arderéis como en el 36».*


----------



## BurbuPrepper (17 Jul 2019)

*La izquierda española persigue los restos del General Franco y el Pazo de Meirás, mientras siguen sin declararse los casoplones socialistas en México, Francia e Inglaterra obtenidos con el robado oro del Banco de España por Negrín e Indalecio Prieto y sus familias no trabajadoras.*







_“El tesoro que Indalecio Prieto manejó en México *mientras otros republicanos pasaban hambre.* (Solidaridad socialista- masona… de delincuentes con asiento en el Congreso, maestros mafiosi). _

*El próximo 23 de febrero se cumplirán 80 años del mayor expolio cultural y económico cometido nunca al Estado españo*l”. “En Southampton* (Reino Unido) descargaron* valijas de documentos y pertenecías personales del entonces presidente de la república, Juan Negrín, y del doctor José Puche, ambos lejos de España y del frente”.

_*Cientos de millones que siguen desparecidos mientras persiguen el Pazo de Meirás. Del Pazo hay fotos y documentación legal. De las masiones socialista ni fotos ni rastro del latronicio.*_

*“El escándalo del tesoro español desaparecido de la casa de Indalecio Prieto en México.

Este fin de semana se cumplen 56 años de la muerte del exministro socialista. ¿Dónde está el tesoro que llegó a sus manos a bordo de El Vita? El que fue su hogar se ha convertido en restaurante y apenas queda rastro del expolio que cometió”. 

Mucho Pazo de Meirás de 8 millones revalorizado de un valor original de apenas unos cientos de pesetas, y nada de los millones de euros en oro desaparecidos en las mansiones masonas de los cobardes masones que huyeron de España con el oro español.

La izquierda republicana española de mal perder quiere litigar contra el Pazo de Meirás*. Hasta ahí todo parece muy socialista revanchista. Lo que no cuentan son los bienes robados desviados del mercadeo del oro español que llevó a cabo el ministro Negrín para la compra de más de 200 aviones moscas y tanques soviéticos. Alguno de los camiones se perdió en Cataluña (hablan de dos camiones cargados de lingotes), otros en el aeródromo de Le Bourget de París a dónde llegó parte del cargamento, y otros al puerto de Valencia con destino desconocido. Evidentemente el cómo no se sabe pero llegó en valija diplomática a México, y también a Londres.

*La familia Negrín y la familia de Indalecio Prieto pudieron vivir durante tres generaciones sin pegar palo al agua, y comprando casas en México, y otras ciudades europeas como* París , Niza (cuya documentación fue a parar a Gran Canaria a otro casoplón comprado con el oro español la casa familiar en España en San Juan en Gran Canaria), y Londres. Airean una casa en la que no vivió en El Poblet de Petrer, sede del gobierno republicano escondido y huido, pero ni gota de sus residencias de verdad, y la posterior huida al “exilio del Gobierno por el aeródromo del Fondó de Monóvar“.






_El perro de un cobarde huido y ladrón del oro en uno de sus casoplones en Inglaterra._






_Los ladrones de blanco y negro._






La familia de Negrín y Psoe repartiéndose premios de archivos que han decidido que no se aireen demasiado. Mientras otros los esconden o los hacen desaparecer, como si sus experiencias personales debidas totalmente a la política y sus prebendas pudieran separarse en aquello no, y en esto sí. De familia le viene al galgo.* El honor se hereda como la traición y la vergüenza. Hasta el nieto medra como concejal del ayuntamiento*, no se salen de puestos y funcionariados* del buen vivir y de hablar de la historia, de la falsa y oculta historia.* Les interesa la verdad, la oculta, y la masonería, y no pueden sacar los documentos mucho porque sabríamos de auténticos crímenes históricos y que no están en las cunetas.






_Residencia de Indalecio Prieto en México.

“Hallan 40.000 nuevos documentos de Negrín sobre Catalunya, el POUM y la Guerra. La familia del último presidente del Gobierno de la República ha encontrado en el sótano de *su vivienda de París* información relevante”. _*La huida y la cobardía es una práctica natural de los masones, y el enviar a otros a dar la cara*. Canalla de primera. Lo vimos en Negrín, primero huyendo a Cataluña y formando un gobierno de un año, luego colándose a escondidas por atajos del contrabando en la frontera francesa, y luego escondido toda la posguerra como un hurón en Francia, Inglaterra y México, y es que dónde no hay valor y honor nace cualquier cosa.

*El propio Puigdemont y otras alimañas masonas cobardes en Suiza y Bélgica esgrimen el mismo estilo de cobardía original de la izquierda que se especializa en tiros en la nuca mientras quieren buscar restos en cunetas de la guerra civil *que todos los bandos realizaron en lo que es cosa habitual en cualquier guerra de aquí y de allende. Querer humanizar la guerra y sus acontecimientos es una aberración de la propia realidad. La guerra jamás es justa sino siempre injusta, muerte, sacrificio, dolor, hambre, y la cobardía de unos pocos pasados ahora como héroes cuando son alimañas vividoras.

Es muy hipócrita la torticera operación psicológica del traslado de los restos del General Franco enterrado en el Valle de los Caídos, y ahora que esa _psy op_ ha perdido fuerza* (para despistar los ánimos principales de España respecto al necesario fin de las autonomías que se han comido hasta los planes de Pensiones para mantener a las amamantadas bocas rojas de toda esta España corrupta y mantenida),* *toca sacar el tema del Pazo de Meirás*. Ni que los Reyes Juan Carlos y Sofía lo hubieran hecho ni a propósito que lo mismo sí, dada la inclinación socialista demostrada de los borbones, en parte por sus obligaciones con la *B´nai B´rith* a su vez* directores del Gran Oriente de mantenidos.*

El Pazo de Meirás se queda corto y en una poesía de colofón de escena respecto a las propiedades de los Negrín y los Prieto en México. Gente que no ha dado palo en su vida, más que de ´sacadores de libros´y documentación oculta que ahora solo parte ha asomado la luz en la más absoluta discreción propia de la masonería ´marrana´.

*La venta del oro y salida de tesoros y obras de arte de España viene siendo una práctica habitual socio-masona. De la segunda república a Pedro Solbes, y próximamente hasta el sanchismo homosexual*. Un oro para poder pagar las pensiones y la paga extra de navidad ya que nada queda de la hucha gastada y un PIB negativo* en mantener autonomías y el gigante aparato gay, así como la compra de armas para Isis que se* negociarán en el Radiant.


----------



## fredesvindo (17 Jul 2019)

La izquierda cobarde huían con el dinero de todos y entre ellos se dan abrazos de lo buenos que, y los.malos son los que no quieren su ideologia. Lo gracioso es.que los.suyos dicen que ea mentira y los que roban son los demas.


----------



## fredesvindo (18 Jul 2019)

*Así dieron su vida los nuevos mártires españoles asesinados en la Guerra Civil*

Gaceta.es

16 julio, 2016






El Papa Francisco ha reconocido el martirio de los Siervos de Dios Antonio Arribas Hortigüela y seis compañeros, todos ellos Misioneros del Sagrado Corazón.

JUAN E. PFLÜGER

La Escuela Apostólica de Misioneros del Sagrado Corazón que llevaba décadas funcionando en la localidad barcelonesa de Canet de Mar fue asaltada la tarde del 19 de julio de 1936, un día después de que el alzamiento contra el Gobierno revolucionario del Frente Popular se trasladase del protectorado español en Marruecos a la Península. Ya por la mañana, los milicianos de la Junta Revolucionaria local habían quemado la parroquia del municipio y detenido a los sacerdotes que allí ejercían su ministerio.

Los 12 religiosos Misioneros del Sagrado Corazón fueron trasladado, junto a las decenas de niños que residían en la escuela, denominada Pequeña Obra, al cercano parque de la Misericordia, que por estar vallado era de fácil vigilancia y se había convertido en un campo de concentración al que estaban siendo trasladadas todas las personas que las milicias consideraban como contrarrevolucionarias.

Allí permanecieron durante dos semanas, hasta que un miembro del Comité de Canet de Mar que se había educado en la institución de los religiosos les informó de que se había decidido su asesinato. Les explicó que los niños bajo su responsabilidad no corrían peligro porque iban a pasar a depender del propio comité, pero que todos los religiosos iban a ser asesinados esa misma noche.

Aprovechando su turno de guardia, los religiosos salieron en dos grupos del improvisado campo de concentración. El primer grupo estaba formado por tres padres y un hermano novicio, fue el primero en salir y logró ponerse a salvo inmediatamente. En el segundo grupo estaba formado por los padres: Antonio Arribas Ortigüela, Abundio Martín Rodríguez, José Vergara Echevarría y José Oriol Isern i Masso; y los Hermanos Gumersindo Gómez Rodríguez, Jesús Moreno Ruiz y José del Amo y del Amo.

Decidieron encaminarse a la frontera con Francia para ponerse a salvo. Avanzaban despacio porque viajaban por la noche y tardaron casi un mes en llegar a la frontera. Cuando estaban a punto de pasarla, mientras se encontraban en la localidad de Beguda, una persona que les ofreció ayuda para pasar a Francia a cambio de dinero, les cobró lo acordado, pero cuando acudieron al punto en el que habían quedado, este paisano les había traicionado y en su lugar estaban milicianos del comité revolucionario local. Fueron detenidos e interrogados. A cada uno de los religiosos se les hizo, por separado, solamente dos preguntas. La primera fue su nombre y apellidos, la segunda si eran frailes o sacerdotes.

Todos ellos contestaron afirmativamente a la segunda, lo que fue suficiente para condenarles a muerte. Una sentencia que fue ejecutada por los milicianos del comité revolucionario de Sant Joan de les Fonts. La madrugada del 29 de septiembre de 1936, en un paraje desierto entre los pueblos de Besalú, Seriñá y Bañolas. Los milicianos volvieron, ya de amanecida a Les Fonts, y comentaron entre carcajadas como el padre Ortigüela había intentado gritar “¡Viva Cristo Rey!” en el momento en el que se disparó la ráfaga de fusil ametrallador y que se quedó a medias. Una razón por la que decidieron no darle el tiro de gracia y fue abandonado moribundo.

Los siete nuevos mártires son:






Padre Antonio Arribas Hortigüela. Nació en Cardeñadijo (Burgos) el 29 de abril de 1908. Llevaba diez años como profeso en la Congregación de Misioneros del Sagrado Corazón, y poco más de un año de sacerdocio. Su primer y único destino fue la Pequeña Obra (Seminario Misionero MSC) de Canet de Mar. En el momento supremo del sacrificio fue el que dio el grito de “Viva Cristo Rey”, que una ráfaga de ametralladora impidió terminar. Tenía 28 años.






Padre Abundio Martín Rodríguez. Era natural de Villaescusa de Ecla (Burgos), donde nació el 14 de abril de 1908. Había hecho la Profesión Religiosa hacía 11 años. Llevaba cinco años como sacerdote. Cuando fue asesinado tenía 28 años.






Padre José Vergara Echevarría. Navarro, natural de Almándoz. Había nacido el 18 de junio de 1908. Llevaba nueve años como miembro de la Congregación MSC Fue ordenado sacerdote en 1934. Llevaba dos años como profesor-educador de los futuros misioneros. Tenía, al ser asesinado, 28 años de edad.






Padre Joseph Oriol Isern Massó. Era natural de Vilanova i la Geltrú (Barcelona). Había ingresado en la Congregación de Misioneros del Sagrado Corazón a los 20 años. En 1933 fue ordenado sacerdote y destinado a la casa de Canet de Mar. Tenía 23 años al ser asesinado.






Hermano Gumersindo Gómez Rodrigo. Había nacido en Benuza (León). Cuando fue asesinado tenía 25 años. Hizo su profesión Religiosa como Hermano Coadjutor en 1929. Ejemplo de humildad en caridad evangélica.






Hermano Jesús Moreno Ruiz. Natural de Osorno (Palencia). Al morir tenía 21 años. Había hecho su primera Profesión religiosa en 1934; estaba, pues, en plena etapa de formación.






Hermano José del Amo del Amo. Era el más joven de todos. Tenía 20 años recién cumplidos cuando fue asesinado. Había nacido en Pumarejo de Tera (Zamora). Hacía tan sólo cuatro años que había profesado en la Congregación MS.C como Hermano Coadjutor.

Puedes comentar el blog con el autor en @Juanerpf o en la página de Facebook Los Crímenes del Comunismo.


----------



## Gorguera (18 Jul 2019)

Felicitaciones al hilo, muchísima información relevante sobre la guerra, llena de incorrección política.

Y menudo fisting dialéctico le estais haciendo al malditos bastardos JAJAJA


----------



## fredesvindo (18 Jul 2019)

*Carmen, la niña de cinco años asesinada por las Juventudes Socialistas*

08 enero, 2019
*El día 11 de abril de 1935 Carmen Pérez Almeida, una niña de tan sólo cinco años, caía abatida por las balas disparadas por milicianos de las Juventudes Socialistas* Unificadas (JSU) cuando en compañía de su hermano Juan y de su hermana Guadalupe salían de la Academia Fray Luis de León de Salamanca. Juan era electricista y Guadalupe trabajaba como limpiadora en ese centro educativo.
PUBLICIDAD
Juan Pérez Almeida estaba afiliado a Falange y, junto a su hermana pequeña Carmen habían acudido a recoger a su hermana mediana para acudir a un teatro infantil. Cuando enfilaban el parque de la Alamedilla, un grupo de milicianos que había seguido a Juan y Carmen y que se encontraba oculto tras un muro, *disparó una descarga con varias pistolas que causaron la muerte inmediata de la más pequeña y heridas graves a Juan,* que murió tras casi un mes de agonía el 5 de mayo. Guadalupe resultó ilesa en el ataque.





Cuando la prensa republicana se hizo eco de la noticia, quiso minimizar el brutal asesinato señalando que la edad de la niña asesinada era de 12 años, cuando en realidad tenía solamente cinco. Y hacían especial hincapié en que el objetivo era Juan, *“de filiación fascista”.*
Este crimen muestra la bajeza moral de la que hacían gala los milicianos marxistas durante la Segunda República. Las investigaciones policiales, que se cerraron sin la detención de los asesinos, concluyeron que el militante de Falange no solía acudir a buscar a su hermana Guadalupe a su centro de trabajo, y que además no era una persona conocida en Salamanca. Por lo tanto,* los asesinos le habían seguido cuando, en compañía de la pequeña Carmen,* había acudido a buscar a su otra hermana para acudir a la sesión de teatro infantil.





Es más, el seguimiento se produjo desde un local de Falange hasta casa de la familia, donde recogió a la pequeña y después hasta la academia. Por lo tanto, quienes dispararon* sabían que al joven falangista le acompañaba la niña,* algo que no les disuadió de cometer el brutal asesinato aun sabiendo que podría caer como víctima inocente la pequeña.
El brutal crimen conmocionó a la localidad de Salamanca porque las víctimas eran hijos de Luis Pérez Martín, un maestro de la localidad muy conocido por su amplia labor pedagógica.* El entierro de la pequeña Carmen fue todo un homenaje a la niña* y una manifestación de rechazo a los crímenes de los milicianos en una localidad en la que las tensiones sociales eran prácticamente inexistentes.
La pequeña Carmen recibió, además, un homenaje de la Sección Femenina de Falange (SF). Su caso está recogido en el libro “Teoría de la Falange”, de Julián Pemartín. Allí cuenta como la SF *consideró a la niña como su primera caída y, a pesar de que no tenía edad para militar, se cuenta como la primera víctima femenina de la Falange.*


----------



## fredesvindo (18 Jul 2019)

*Beata Francisca Espejo, torturada, violada y asesinada a culatazos*
Juan E. Pflüger *Juan E. Pflüger* / 01 diciembre, 2017






*Francisca Espejo Martos tenía 63 años cuando estalló la Guerra Civil.* A los 20 años tomó el hábito trinitario y fue encargada del torno en el convento que esta orden religiosa tenía en la localidad jienense de Martos. El 21 de julio de 1936 el convento fue asaltado por un grupo de milicianos locales. Alguno de ellos había sido criado gracias a las ayudas que la hermana Francisca Espejo daba a quienes acudían a pedir ayuda al torno del que se ocupaba.
Sor Encarnación -nombre de profesa de Francisca Espejo- escapó junto a su tía, Sor Rosario, que era la priora del convento. Se alojaron en casa de un familiar donde permanecieron hasta el 11 de enero de 1937. Ese día* fueron detenidas la abadesa de las clarisas, sor María Isabel Aranda; la superiora de las Hijas de la Divina pastora, Victoria Valverde González; y sor Franciasca Espejo y su tía.*




Documentos correspondientes a Causa General del A.H.N.

Tras la detención* fueron llevadas al Ayuntamiento de Martos,* pero por el camino, la tía de Franciasca, que tenía ochenta años, fue liberada al recibir los milicianos la recriminación de varias mujeres del pueblo que les acusaban de intentar ganar la guerra deteniendo a ancianas inofensivas.
A la una de la madrugada del día 13 de enero las superioras de las clarisas y de las Hijas de la Divina Pastora, junto a Francisca Espejo fueron sacadas de la celda que ocupaban y, en compañía de 47 varones también detenidos, fueron llevados a un pequeño pueblo cercano llamado *Casillas de Martos.*
Allí* fueron fusilados los 47 hombres* que habían hecho el camino de 16 kilómetros junto a las tres religiosas. Ellas fueron obligadas a ver como se sucedían las tandas de asesinatos mientras se insultaba a las víctimas y a las tres monjas.





Al filo de las cuatro de la madrugada, cuando terminaron los asesinatos,* las tres monjas fueron conminadas a blasfemar y apostatar de su fe.* Todas se negaron. Entonces fueron apartadas unos metros del cementerio y conducidas junto a un pequeño terraplén donde les arrancaron la ropa.
PUBLICIDAD
*Los milicianos intentaron violarlas,* pero ante la resistencia de las tres monjas, todas ellas con más de cincuenta años, sus asesinos las mataron allí mismo. *Francisca Espejo fue asesinada a culatazos de fusil* y su cuerpo fue mutilado. Así lo encontraron quienes fueron a desenterrar los cuerpos tras la Guerra Civil.
El cuerpo de la beata Francisca Espejo tenía el cráneo hundido con los huesos de la cabeza fracturados, una pierna se encontraba totalmente descoyuntada y girada hacia la parte trasera del cuerpo. La religiosa enviada para reconocer el cuerpo lo describió de la siguiente manera: *“Era horrible,… no había otro cuerpo tan maltrecho, tan destrozado. Reconocí sus manos artríticas, la deformación de sus pies, debido al reuma que padecía”.* El cuerpo de la religiosa no presentaba ni un solo disparo. Había sido asesinada a culatazos.


----------



## fredesvindo (18 Jul 2019)

*Aplicar la Memoria Histórica para ocultar 180 asesinatos en Los Yébenes*
Juan E. Pflüger
/ 01 junio, 2017

*Los Yébenes* es un municipio de la provincia de Toledo en el que la represión republicana actuó con una violencia especial. En una población de a penas 6.000 habitantes cuando comenzó la Guerra Civil,* fueron asesinadas más de 180 personas por su vinculación política con partidos de derechas,* por sus creencias religiosas o por venganzas personales de quienes formaban parte del comité revolucionario local, organizado por Santos González Triana, alcalde del municipio perteneciente al Frente Popular.
PUBLICIDAD

Ahora, amparándose en la ideológica Ley de Memoria Histórica, el Ayuntamiento que preside el socialista Anastasio Priego Rodríguez, ha decidido *retirar la placa y que recordaba a las víctimas que se encontraba en la conocida como Cruz de los Caídos.* Nuevamente las víctimas de un bando deben caer en el olvido para que no se recuerde la actuación criminal en la zona republicana durante la Guerra Civil.

*Esta es la memoria histerica de conveniencia, para ellos no son todos iguales, los que no son de los suyos no hace falta desenterrarlos, ni recordarlos...*







p>
Ahora, una nueva placa con el recuerdo a “todos los caídos durante la Guerra Civil” sustiruirá a la existente. Y *lo justifican en la supuesta represión que se cometió tras la guerra. Una represión de la que no van a dar los nombres* porque no quieren desde el consistorio, una vez más, que quede clara la manipulación de la historia. Tras la Guerra Civil fueron juzgadas 57 personas acusadas de haber participado en la represión y asesinato de 180 inocentes en Los Yébenes. De ellas, solamente 7 fueron condenadas a muerte y ejecutadas, las otras cincuenta recibieron otro tipo de penas.
Pero claro, *para los socialistas que rigen en el Ayuntamiento y que quieren ahora tapar la represión del Frente Popular,* decir que quieren colocar sus 7 fusilados junto a los 180 que asesinaron debe ser muy duro y han decidido equiparar a víctimas y asesinos incluyendo a todos ellos en una sola placa.




p>
*La represión republicana quedará así en el olvido* y se engañará, una vez más, a la población que no vivió la Guerra Civil al equiparar ambas represiones en el municipio toledano.

Las víctimas de la represión perpetrada por los republicanos contra la Guerra Civil fue sistemática en Los Yébenes. *Acabaron con todos los religiosos y con todos aquellos que habían participado en política durante la Segunda República en los partidos que no se sumaron al Frente Popular.* Especialemnte a Acción Popular -núcleo central de la CEDA (Confederación Española de Derechas Autónomas)- y al Partido Radical -que presidía Alejandro Lerroux-. Además de a varios funcionarios públicos, como carteros, secretarios municipales,…
El caso más llamativo es el de *la persecución contra los religiosos.* Las milicias dirigidas por Santos González tenían el objetivo claro de acabar con todos los religiosos de Los Yébenes. Asesinaron al párroco, Jesús Martín Díaz, al coadjutor de la parroquia local, Félix Calleja Blas, Luis Ramirez, sacerdote y coadjutor en Herrera del Duque (Badajoz), que pasaba unos días de descanso veraniego en su localidad natal, y a los sacerdotes Miguel Torija y Ricardo Marín González. Este último caso deja clara la saña con la que se emplearon los comités de milicias locales que se desplazaron hasta el municipio de Yepes, donde Ricardo Marín se encontraba detenido, para ser ellos quienes le asesinaran. También murió, en esa persecución religioas el capellán del marqués de Cañadahonda, junto al marqués, a su hijo y a su yerno.
PUBLICIDAD





p>
En el municipio había también un importante* núcleo de miembros de la CEDA*, de sus simpatizantes, afiliados y cargos electos durante la república, fueron asesinados 41 vecinos, la práctica totalidad del partido en Los Yébenes. También cuatro miembros del Partido Republicano Radical fueron asesinados.
Entre el resto de las víctimas, la mayoría eran *comerciantes, agricultores, carpinteros, incluso el veterinario local* caía abatido por las balas de las milicias marxistas.

Es llamativo el hecho de que *desde los municipios próximos se trasladase a los presos políticos para ser asesinados en Los Yébenes.* Hasta 95 vecinos de municipios como Urda, Manzaneque, Madridejos, Orgaz o Consuegra fueron llevados al cementerio de la localidad y asesinados allí.




p>


Pero esto, para los defensores de la ley ideada por Zapatero, no es memoria histórica y debe ser olvidado.* Las 180 víctimas del odio marxista no tienen derecho a mantener una placa* en recuerdo a la persecución que padecieron.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Jul 2019)

*Ha muerto Chelo, la última guerrillera antifranquista*

HENRIQUE MARIÑO

Ha muerto Consuelo Rodríguez López, la última guerrillera antifranquista. Qué día ha elegido para dejar este mundo: un 18 de julio. El de 1936 empezó a redactarse la esquela de casi toda su familia. Un hermano en zona sublevada se pasó al Ejército republicano y la negra sombra se cernió sobre sus padres. Los legionarios llamaron a la puerta y se los llevaron, ella a rastras: “Non me soltes, miña filla, non me soltes”. Te has quedado sin padres, le espetó una vecina. “Cando me acheguei, o único que vin foi un charco de sangue”, recordaba Chelo. “Sei que morreron abrazados”. 


Inicia sesión
estás leyendoHA MUERTO CHELO, LA ÚLTIMA GUERRILLERA ANTIFRANQUISTA
publicidad

OPINIÓN · SOLUCIÓN SALINA
*Ha muerto Chelo, la última guerrillera antifranquista*
HENRIQUE MARIÑO
publicidad


18/07/2019




La guerrillera Consuelo Rodríguez López, en un fotograma del documental 'La isla de Chelo'.
Ha muerto Consuelo Rodríguez López, la última guerrillera antifranquista. Qué día ha elegido para dejar este mundo: un 18 de julio. El de 1936 empezó a redactarse la esquela de casi toda su familia. Un hermano en zona sublevada se pasó al Ejército republicano y la negra sombra se cernió sobre sus padres. Los legionarios llamaron a la puerta y se los llevaron, ella a rastras: “Non me soltes, miña filla, non me soltes”. Te has quedado sin padres, le espetó una vecina. “Cando me acheguei, o único que vin foi un charco de sangue”, recordaba Chelo. “Sei que morreron abrazados”. 

El ser humano, valga el oxímoron, acostumbra a llamar desastre a un fenómeno natural, pero la tragedia es nacer en Soulecín, un lugar de una parroquia de O Barco de Valdeorras. Que fusilen a tus padres. Que cuatro de tus cinco hermanos varones se echen al monte y corran la misma suerte. Que sólo sobrevivas tú y Antonia, primero enlaces y luego guerrilleras: ancha es Castilla, frondosa es Galicia. Que sólo ellas y su hermano mayor puedan contarlo: de una familia de nueve, quedaron tres. Ellas, presas, maquis, exiliadas. 


Inicia sesión
estás leyendoHA MUERTO CHELO, LA ÚLTIMA GUERRILLERA ANTIFRANQUISTA
publicidad

OPINIÓN · SOLUCIÓN SALINA
*Ha muerto Chelo, la última guerrillera antifranquista*
HENRIQUE MARIÑO
publicidad


18/07/2019




La guerrillera Consuelo Rodríguez López, en un fotograma del documental 'La isla de Chelo'.
Ha muerto Consuelo Rodríguez López, la última guerrillera antifranquista. Qué día ha elegido para dejar este mundo: un 18 de julio. El de 1936 empezó a redactarse la esquela de casi toda su familia. Un hermano en zona sublevada se pasó al Ejército republicano y la negra sombra se cernió sobre sus padres. Los legionarios llamaron a la puerta y se los llevaron, ella a rastras: “Non me soltes, miña filla, non me soltes”. Te has quedado sin padres, le espetó una vecina. “Cando me acheguei, o único que vin foi un charco de sangue”, recordaba Chelo. “Sei que morreron abrazados”. 

PUBLICIDAD

inRead invented by Teads
publicidad

El ser humano, valga el oxímoron, acostumbra a llamar desastre a un fenómeno natural, pero la tragedia es nacer en Soulecín, un lugar de una parroquia de O Barco de Valdeorras. Que fusilen a tus padres. Que cuatro de tus cinco hermanos varones se echen al monte y corran la misma suerte. Que sólo sobrevivas tú y Antonia, primero enlaces y luego guerrilleras: ancha es Castilla, frondosa es Galicia. Que sólo ellas y su hermano mayor puedan contarlo: de una familia de nueve, quedaron tres. Ellas, presas, maquis, exiliadas. 
¿Qué es y por qué
es importante?
se escribe con t
Te presentamos nuestro mapa de transparencia. Creado para lectores exigentes como tú
Chelo murió, decimos nosotros, aunque dejando atrás la pizarra de O Barco y el carbón del Ponferrada la gente dice Chelo ha muerto, como si siguiese viviendo, que es lo suyo. Si hubiese fallecido, el óbito le sobrevino lejos de aquella cuna republicana, mecida por la amistad de la progenie con el maestro comunista. Concretamente, en Ile de Ré, al sur de la Bretaña, adonde huyó tras abrazar por última vez a Arcadio Ríos, minero de Siero. Al jefe de la II Agrupación de Guerrillas León-Galicia le daba tanta vergüenza decírselo que usó como enlace al Liebre: “Chelo, me gustas mucho”, le dijo Abelardo Macías en la madriguera mientras señalaba a un Arcadio feliz, enamorado.

Suena el teléfono. Al otro lado, Xosé Ramón Ermida: “Se nos ha ido la última guerrillera viva”, anuncia el historiador. “La familia gallega mártir por excelencia”, añade. Previamente, lo ha llamado Quico para darle la noticia, ahora que parece que todas las noticias son malas. “Ya sólo quedan vivos Camilo de Dios y él”. Es decir, Francisco Martínez, el sempiterno maquis del Bierzo, memoria histórica, viva e itinerante. Apenas he hablado de Chelo, porque Aurora Marco ya lo ha contado todo. Lean su libro _Mulleres na guerrilla antifranquista galega_. Lo publicó Laiovento en 2011, hace muchos ochoemes. Antes del #MeToo, aunque ellas también: Aurora y Chelo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Jul 2019)

España 
*La fiesta de sangre y represión del franquismo en Andalucía*
09/07/2018 Daniel Díaz  1 comentario España, Franquismo, Memoria Histórica
No ha pasado tanto tiempo desde aquel *18 de julio de 1936*, cuando los primeros legionarios y regulares del norte de *África*, cruzaran el *Estrecho de Gibraltar* gracias a un puente aéreo que _*Hitler*_ no dudó en poner a disposición de su «_camarada_«, ya que la flota marina seguía siendo leal a la *República*. Comenzaba una época negra para *España*: el _franquismo_.




Queipo de Llano durante uno de sus discursos radiofónicos.
Lo que comenzó pocas horas después de esto, es una de las mayores atrocidades que se han cometido en este país desde que tenemos constancia. Su artífice y mayor responsable tiene nombre y apellidos: _*Gonzalo Queipo de Llano y Sierra*_, militar africanista extremadamente violento en sus discursos radiofónicos desde *Unión Radio Sevilla*, desde donde animaba a sus tropas de regulares y legionarios a violar a las mujeres de los «rojos», a reprimir pueblo a pueblo usando los más bajos instintos en su retórica perversa. De él decían que era un asiduo a la bebida, alguien que se tomaba sus amenazas como burlas hacia sus enemigos. Disfrutaba y se adornaba en sus incitaciones sangrientas.
Desde ese 18 de julio, la maquinaria sanguinaria de este genocida y criminal de guerra, se puso en funcionamiento. Su «_columna de la muerte_» arrasó pueblos, primero en *Cádiz*, después en *Sevilla* y *Huelva*. Actuó siendo fiel a su sobrenombre: «_El virrey de Andalucía_«. Tenía carta blanca para hacer lo que finalmente hizo: regar *Andalucía occidental* de fosas comunes, dejando un saldo de más de *54.000 desaparecidos*, más que en las dictaduras de *Argentina*, *Chile* y *Nicaragua* juntas. La estrategia estaba clara: había que dar un escarmiento a las «_hordas rojas_» en cada pueblo, aunque no hubiera denuncia alguna en dicho pueblo que pudiera ocasionar un acto de venganza: había que matar.




Mapa de fosas comunes en Andalucía.
_*Queipo de Llano*_, responsable además de atrocidades contra civiles como la que ocurrió en la carretera de *Málaga – Almería*, en la que fueron asesinadas 3.000 personas que huían a pie mientras eran bombardeadas por mar y aire.
Por este pequeño resumen de un funesto personaje y atroz hecho histórico, no se entiende que exista el debate en torno a abrir la tumba de un dictador enterrado en un lugar reservado a Papas y obispos. No se entiende que en este país, se permita tan mastodóntico monumento del que dicen es «_en memoria de los caídos por Dios y por España_«. No se entiende que se permita tanta apología a un régimen que destrozó vidas, que destrozó familias, que inoculó a aquellas generaciones que solo en dictadura estaríamos «_en cierta paz y orden_«, como dijo _uno_ no hace mucho.
No se entiende que en *España* sigan enterrados en cunetas y fosas comunes 117.000 cuerpos de hombres, mujeres y niños cuyo delito fue unir su destino a la defensa de la democracia republicana. No se entiende, en este país del que dicen que es una democracia avanzada y ejemplar, que haya tenido que ser la justicia argentina la que interponga una querella para investigar los crímenes del _franquismo_. No se entiende que durante 40 años a miles de familias se les prohibiera incluso llorar a los muertos de su bando.




Queipo de Llano y Francisco Franco en Málaga.
No se entiende que una Ley de Amnistía sirva como una píldora para olvidar y cerrar heridas. Porque enterrar dignamente a un padre o a una madre, no es «_reabrir heridas_«, es de una vez por todas cerrarla.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Jul 2019)

*Una investigación destapa el horror de los internados franquistas: hablan las víctimas*

MARÍA PALMEROTWITTERCONTACT
12/06/2016 05:00 ACTUALIZADO: 12/06/2016 19:05
'Los internados del miedo' (Ed. Now Books) cayó en nuestras manos hace unos días. Devoramos *el libro de 300 páginas* en apenas tres tardes. Cada página que pasábamos nos iba dejando más exhaustos, confundidos y horrorizados. ¿*Cómo es posible que aún hoy no haya consecuencias* de lo que ocurrió entonces? Hablamos de los *abusos sexuales, maltratos, vejaciones*, operaciones experimentales, robo de bebés y esclavitud, entre otras cosas, que vivieron* miles de niños durante el franquismo* solo por ser catalogados como '*hijos del pecado*'. Estos pequeños eran hijos de madres solteras, provenían de familias pobres, o, lo que era peor aún en la época, sus padres eran republicanos.






*El Estado *'cazaba' a estos niños y* los internaba en centros*, los cuales la gran mayoría estaban *gestionados por órdenes religiosas* por concesión del gobierno. A juzgar por la investigación recogida en el libro, aquello más que internados parecían cárceles y salas de tortura para menores de edad. En el texto leemos una decena de testimonios de víctimas que nos dejan los pelos de punta: *niños violados por curas, monjas que maltrataban* a cientos de niñas hasta cansarse, salesianos que ejercíann todo tipo de torturas, pequeños que morían de las palizas, menores que eran vendidos como esclavos por 100.000 pesetas (600 euros), *jóvenes encerradas en psiquiátricos* que eran sometidas a inyecciones aún desconocidas... Una serie de horrores que *nunca han sido reconocidos por el Estado* (era el último responsable de los centros y tenía la tutela judicial de los menores), *ni por la Iglesia* (según el libro, cientos de salesianos, curas y monjas cometieron atrocidades con los niños), y mucho menos aún por* las empresas que se beneficiaron* de la mano de obra esclava de estos niños presos.

Tenemos muchas dudas y queremos saber más. Necesitamos que alguien nos explique *cómo esto puede seguir aún silenciado*. Por ello nos ponemos en contacto con* Ricard Belis*, uno de los autores del libro, junto a Montse Armengou, que nos ofrece su visión del pasado, presente y futuro de esta situación. Ricard es experto en la historia del franquismo, un tema al que lleva dedicado decenas de años de investigación periodística. Tras charlar con él, llegamos a una valiosa conclusión: *el daño ya está hecho*, pero dar a conocer la historia de estos niños y que* los responsables lo reconozcan públicamente*puede sanar el dolor de muchas víctimas de los 'internados del miedo'.

Ricard y Montse, autores del libro







*PREGUNTA: Nada más comenzar el libro nos encontramos con una reivindicación. Decís que, al contrario de lo que sucede en otros países –desde Argentina hasta Sudáfrica pasando por el Congo, Bosnia y otros lugares–, aquí en España no hay un organismo estatal que se encargue de investigar las denuncias que surgen de personas que, de algún u otro modo, sufrieron la dictadura franquista en su propia piel. ¿Por qué no existe tal organismo en España?*

RESPUESTA: Todo es fruto de cómo fue la transición a la democracia en España. Se hizo con un sistema que, aunque en los primeros años tenía su razón de ser, decidió no mirar atrás en ningún momento. De este modo, se entra en una dinámica de silencio de muchos años, que deja olvidadas y apartadas a todas las víctimas del régimen. Eso ha hecho un daño terrible a las propias víctimas –por el hecho de no poder sacar su dolor y tenérselo que quedar para ellos– y a la sociedad española en general –porque el hecho de no conocer bien conocer lo que ocurrió es bastante impensable en otro país democrático–.

*P: ¿Crees que en algún momento se podría crear tal organismo estatal o lo consideras algo utópico?*

R: A ver, lo deseo... pero en un corto plazo lo veo imposible. Este libro es hijo de un documental que se emitió en Cataluña, donde fue un éxito de audiencia, pero no ocurrió nada. Solo hubo una recogida de firmas para exigir que la Iglesia pidiese perdón, pero nada más. Yo creo que es más importante incluso que el Estado español pida esas disculpas, porque es el responsable final de la mayoría de estos internados, unos centros que estaban regentados por religiosos pero por concesión del Estado. Eso es una tarea pendiente.

Te cuento una anécdota. Llevamos este documental a un festival de Francia muy famoso, en el que se emitían reportajes de otros países. Tras visionar nuestra investigación, el público francés no entendió cómo el Estado español no pidió nunca disculpas ni aceptó lo que ocurrió en aquellos internados. Luego, dio la casualidad de que en la misma sala se proyectó un documental suizo de una temática similar (abusos a niños en internados suizos). La gran diferencia es que aquel documental comenzaba con el gobierno suizo actual pidiendo perdón por lo que hicieron gobiernos anteriores.

Documental de TV3 en el que se basa el libro
*P: En ausencia de políticas de memoria, en un país denunciado por distintos organismos internacionales (ONU, Amnistía Internacional y el Consejo de Europa) y con un Gobierno del PP que cumplió su promesa electoral de cerrar la Oficina de Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y la Dictadura, las asociaciones y los medios de comunicación son las únicas plataformas a las que los afectados pueden acudir. ¿Esta situación podría cambiar con un nuevo gobierno? Si, por ejemplo, el 26Jsaliese vencedor un partido político nuevo como Podemos, ¿creéis que estarían dispuestos a investigar todos estos casos y ejercer presión para la creación de tal organismo?*

R: No soy optimista por dos motivos: primero porque no hay ninguna encuesta que dé ganadora a Podemos, que aunque es de las pocas formaciones a nivel estatal que se presentan que lleva esto en su programa electoral, difícilmente va a obtener mayoría absoluta para llevar a cabo las políticas que ellos proponen; y segundo, en este país hemos tenido más años de gobiernos de izquierdas que de derechas, y ambos han sido muy tímidos e inactivos en este tema, incluso el PSOE. Es cierto que Zapatero hizo una ley de Memoria Histórica, pero se quedó muy corta y apenas se ha aplicado. En fin, no soy muy optimista. Espero que algún año ocurra algo, aunque a este paso me temo que será cuando las víctimas ya no estén presentes.

*P: ¿Por qué el Gobierno español no se pronuncia al respecto? ¿Acaso tiene miedo de la reacción de la sociedad?*

R: No sé muy bien cómo contestarte a esa pregunta, porque me resulta incomprensible su inactividad. Porque da igual que un gobierno sea de derechas o izquierdas, lo que no se puede consentir es que las víctimas de una dictadura sean olvidadas y no se les reconozca el dolor que han sufrido. Pongo como ejemplo a Ángela Merkel, quien condena duramente los delitos cometidos en la época nazi.

Imagen de 'Los internados del miedo'







*P: A los niños de estos internados se les maltrataba tanto psicológicamente como físicamente. Se les quemaba el culo con una vela, se les obligaba a comer su propio vómito lleno de insectos, eran sometidos a abusos sexuales... ¿Es quizá este el peor episodio que ha pasado en la historia de España?*

R: El tema de la infancia es uno de los episodios más duros. Cuando el abuso, la violencia y el maltrato es ejercido contra un niño, es muy fuerte. Y ya no solo el dolor que dejan en ellos, sino en sus familias. Es difícil hacer un ranking de los momentos más duros de este país.

Estos niños, acostumbrados a recibir palos, confundían los abusos sexuales de los curas con señales de cariño

Una de las cosas que más me ha impresionado haciendo esta investigación, más allá de los abusos, vejaciones y maltratos, es la falta de cariño y el miedo que sentían la mayoría de niños que vivían en estos internados. Tal era esta carencia de afecto que muchos de esos pequeños llegaban a confundir los primeros síntomas de un abuso sexual como cariño. Me parece una perversión terrible. Unos niños que nunca han recibido una caricia, acostumbrado a recibir palos, cuando llega un cura, les toca y eso acaba en abuso sexual... tiene que marcar para toda la vida.

Siempre remarcamos que esto no es una investigación histórica, sino que es de actualidad, porque el daño que se hizo sigue presente. Que el Estado no reconozca lo que pasó solo aumenta y magnifica el daño en las víctimas. El daño que hizo la dictatura se multiplica por la desidia de la democracia.

*P: La Iglesia jugó un gran papel en aquel drama. ¿Consideras que con vuestras investigaciones, como la de este libro, acabarán creando un rechazo total hacia la Iglesia en las nuevas generaciones? *

R: Creo que la Iglesia, a nivel global, está iniciando un proceso de reconocimiento de su culpa. El Papa anterior, Benedicto XVI, ya comenzó una política de mano dura contra la pederastia y abusos sexuales, y en ese sentido se puede afirmar que se están empezando a hacer los deberes. Tarde, eso sí, pero ya sabemos que la Iglesia va un poco más lenta en todo. Aquí, en España, no ha habido aún ningún movimiento. La Iglesia necesita una modernización y quedan muchos deberes por hacer, por tanto es normal que a las nuevas generaciones les cueste más creer en la Iglesia.

Estaría bien que la Iglesia pidiese perdón, pero es más importante que lo haga el gobierno

Nosotros tenemos testimonios de víctimas que piden que la Iglesia se disculpe, porque son creyentes y para ello es muy significativo e incluso muy reparador. Otros, en cambio, no quieren saber nada de los religiosos, ya que no les piensan perdonar jamás. Al respecto, pienso que estaría bien que la Iglesia pidiese perdón, pero creo que es más importante que lo haga el gobierno, porque es el responsable final. Aunque el Partido Popular, que gobierna actualmente, no tenga ninguna responsabilidad en lo sucedido, es el heredero de ese Estado. Sería Mariano Rajoy quien debería pedir perdón, pero no por nada, solo porque es el actual presidente de España.

*P: Si Mariano Rajoy reconociese y pidiese disculpas por lo ocurrido en aquellos internados, ¿le beneficiaria de algún modo de cara a la opinión pública?*

R: En todo caso no les iba a perjudicar. Que un dirigente reconozca que el Estado hizo algo mal, pero que no tiene responsabilidad, es digno de admirar. Así que pienso que más le iba a beneficiar. No creo que nadie de bien le pareciese mal que se pidiese perdón por los abusos que se cometieron en aquella época. Rajoy no tiene ninguna responsabilidad, pero es el heredero de aquella dictadura.

Imagen de 'Los internados del miedo'





*P: Alrededor de los internados se generaba mucho dinero. La Iglesia recibía ingentes cantidades del Estado para la manutención de los pequeños (y una pequeña parte de esta llegaba a los menores, pues estos vivían en condiciones infrahumanas y pasaban mucho hambre) y además se embolsaba millones de pesetas con la venta y explotación laboral de estos niños...*

R: Sí, la Iglesia se aprovechó de la situación y le sacó partido. Los menores eran una fuente de financiación. Se encuentran con una mano de obra a la que enseñan oficios con la excusa de la formación, pero la cosa derivó en explotación pura y dura. A mí esta situación me recuerda a lo que sucede en otros países, donde miles de niños, como de la India o Asia, están explotados.

La empresa no tenía por qué saber. Ellos podían intuir lo que ocurría, pero no hacían nada ilegal. Sería más una cuestión moral

*P: Además de la Iglesia, grandes empresas de nuestro país también se aprovecharon de la situación y contrataron a esta mano de obra barata. En el libro mencionáis a El Corte Inglés –que en aquella época eran los Almacenes Preciados–, e incluso a Banco Popular y Caja Madrid. ¿Estas empresas sabían que estaban contratando a niños explotados que vivían ‘presos’ en los internados?*

R: Te pongo el ejemplo de El Corte Inglés. Ellos acudían a unas órdenes religiosas y pagaban a las monjas por mano de obra. Pagaban poco, pero pagaban. Nunca contrataron directamente a un niño. Lo que pasa es que, claro, podríamos decir que algo podían sospechar o intuir desde el punto de vista de que les saliese tan barato. No te podría decir que estos grandes almacenes sean responsables directos porque no contrataban a los niños, aunque cierta responsabilidad social sí que tienen. Se podían imaginar lo que allí ocurría.

Imagen de 'Los internados del miedo'







*P: Hablasteis con responsables de El Corte Inglés sobre el tema. Y, aunque al comienzo de las conversaciones eran agradables, acabaron bruscamente con una negativa total por su parte a colaborar con vuestra investigación. ¿Crees que si se demostraría que estos grandes almacenes hicieron uso de estos niños para su negocio afectaría a su reputación o a sus ventas?*

Yo creo que ha pasado mucho tiempo. Son tácticas que están siendo usadas actualmente por numerosos países en el extranjero. Y, además, no se podría demostrar más de lo que es: que El Corte Inglés tenía un contrato con órdenes religiosas. La empresa no tenía por qué saber qué se hacía con esos niños ni si se les pagaba. Ellos podían intuir lo que ocurría, pero no hacían nada ilegal. Sería una cuestión más moral.

*P: En cuanto a vosotros, tras reunir tantos testimonios y hablar con más de 200 víctimas de estos abusos, ¿sentís que esta investigación os ha pasado factura de alguna manera? *

R: No somos de piedra. Cuando hablas con una persona que ha sufrido estos abusos la estás haciendo regresar a uno de los peores episodios de su vida. En algunas ocasiones sales de las entrevistas tocado. Pero por otra parte es muy reconfortante, porque las víctimas sienten un alivio al tener la oportunidad de contar su historia a sus conciudadanos. Además, estas investigaciones están haciendo lo que debería hacer el Estado, en el sentido de que darlo a conocer y reconocerlo, lo que supone el inicio de la reparación del daño causado.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Jul 2019)

*La sangrienta carrera de Billy El Niño, el torturador condecorado del régimen franquista*
Antonio González Pacheco, ‘Billy El Niño’, tiene ahora 71 años. Desde los 20 ejerció como policía secreta del régimen franquista, distinguiéndose por ser uno de los torturadores más crueles del régimen. Está condecorado con una medalla al mérito policial. 

A Antonio González Pacheco, ‘Billy El Niño’, condecorado con una medalla de plata al mérito policial, le gustaba especialmente golpear en las plantas de los pies. No es original. Este tipo de tortura, conocido como “falanga”, era habitual en la dictadura griega. Es práctico, si el objetivo es causar el máximo sufrimiento en la persona torturada, ya que el dolor se transmite desde los pies, pasando por todo el cuerpo, hasta la parte trasera del cráneo.

El ex policía ha llegado a los 71 años de edad sin ser juzgado por sus crímenes y haciendo gala además de una medalla al mérito policial que conlleva un aumento del 15% de su pensión vitalicia. El pasado 30 de mayo, el ministro de Interior Juan Ignacio Zoido hizo oídos sordos a las peticiones de que se retiraran las distinciones a Billy El Niño, cuestionando el testimonio de sus víctimas y afirmando que “nadie ha solicitado que se retire esa condecoración”.

“Qué conveniente ha sido la democracia con los crímenes de la dictadura”, señala sobre este tema a _El Salto_ Emilio Silva, presidente de la Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica. “No solo ha impedido que se juzguen, sino que permite que haya un hombre que recibe un premio literalmente por sus servicios extraordinarios, que eran torturar y asustar a opositores de la dictadura”, continúa. Silva recuerda que la asociación que preside solicitó el 10 de mayo la retirada de esta condecoración y de cualquier otra que pudiera tener González Pacheco, a lo que nunca tuvieron respuesta.






Zoido rechaza retirar la medalla al torturador Billy el Niño en El Congreso el pasado 29 de mayo. DANI GAGO


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Jul 2019)

*ATROCIDADES COMETIDAS POR FRANCO DESPUÉS DE LA GUERRA.*

Cuando terminó la Guerra Civil los VENCIDOS fueron sometidos a vejaciones como el corte de pelo a mujeres y niñas, las violaciones, el despojo de los medios de vida, la imposibilidad de estudiar, los linchamientos, la obligación de cantar himnos fascistas y de saludar a la romana, el hacinamiento en las cárceles, las torturas, la posibilidad de morir ante un pelotón por haber combatido por la República (unas 130.000 personas entre 1936 y 1952). Los juicios sumarísimos y colectivos, la exclusión de la vida normal, la represión cultural y lingüística en Catalunya, el País Vasco y Galicia. Terminada la guerra en 1939, Franco creó un estado ultranacionalista, católico, integrista, autoritario y corporativo. Se trata de la dictadura franquista. Durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, miles de españoles republicanos exiliados fueron detenidos por los alemanes y deportados a campos de trabajo (Mauthausen) 11.800 de ellos murieron
allí. Franco sabía de su existencia pero se desentendió de ellos porque, según su ministro Serrano Suñer, "no había españoles fuera de España". Franco implantó un régimen personalista y y militarista, y firmó sentencias de muerte hasta poco antes de su muerte. (FRANCO TODO UN HOMBRE).


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Jul 2019)

Todas las atrocidades franquistas fueron diseñadas por el Doctor Vallejo-Nágera padre












Antonio Vallejo Nágera padre, responsable de diseñar la represión franquista posterior en 1937, con toda clase de barbaridades.
*El padre del famoso psiquiatra ideó en 1937 un tratado de teorías pseudo-científicas para justificar lo que el franquismo hizo durante 36 años*
por Julián Juan Lacasa

Ahora que estamos rememorando el nefasto día del comienzo de la _*Guerra Civil,*_ varios medios de comunicación recuerdan lo que originó su manera de ver la vida y que aplicó de manera tan terrible a sus conciudadanos, sobre todo a los que no eran como ellos. Y tuvo un ideólogo: el doctor en Psiquiatría *Antonio Vallejo-Nágera,*padre del psiquiatra fallecido en 1991.

Nos acordamos de que hace años, una monja, *Sor María,* recientemente fallecida, fue acusada de haber robado Niños a sus madres durante el franquismo sin ningún escrúpulo.

Y que formaba parte de una red que hacía esto hasta 1981, seis años después de la muerte del dictador. Luego, _Antena 3 TV_ emitió una serie inspirada en aquellos hechos, _Sin identidad,_ con *Blanca Portillo* encarnando a una siniestra monja, cruce entre la *señora Danvers* de _Rebeca_y la madre de *Norman Bates* en _Psicosis,_ que robó a la protagonista de su madre siendo un bebé.

Pues el *doctor Vallejo-Nágera,* amigo de *Franco,*en 1937 ideó lo que sería la base misma del *Régimen* cuando _*ganaran la guerra:*_ basándose en postulados de sus conocimientos de *Psiquiatría,* ir erradicando de la sociedad española a gente que fuera_ “demócrata o marxista”, _basándose en las teorías racistas del nazismo, al cual admiraba el doctor, con el título _“Diseño de la nueva raza española”, _en un libro voluminoso.

Aunque él reconocía que una _“raza pura”_ era imposible en *España,* debido a su mezcla con toda clase de razas en el pasado, creían conseguirlo con un control férreo de costumbres, creencias y demás actitudes, más propias del *Gran Hermano de Orwell.*

La retahíla utilizada por el doctor, en el más puro lenguaje rimbombante de la época, incluía relaciones entre ser marxista y ser enfermo mental, relacionando toda clase de crímenes de la época con ser de izquierdas, como el de la mujer que mató a su hija, a la que tuvo para que fuera defensora de la mujer, por apartarse de sus deseos.

Por no hablar de que negaba a la *Mujer* en general toda posibilidad de vivir por sí misma, de mandar y de no ser más que esposa y madre. Así descalificaba él a quien no fuera como los franquistas: _“El simplismo del ideario marxista y la igualdad social favorece su asimilación por los deficientes mentales, que hallan en los bienes materiales que ofrecen el Comunismo y la Democracia la satisfacción de las más bajas apetencias humanas”. _*Aparte lo de quitar sus hijos a las republicanas y dárselos a familias franquistas.*

Varios prisioneros de guerra, entre ellos republicanos españoles y miembros de las *Brigadas Internacionales,* dieron testimonio de cómo fueron utilizados por el doctor de manera humillante para demostrar sus teorías.

*Bob Doyle* fue uno de ellos: _“Después de interrogarme, uno de ellos me tomó medidas mientras el otro iba anotando en un cuaderno. Lo único que entendí de lo que estaba escribiendo era algo parecido a ‘atleten’; lo interpreté como que yo era ‘atlético’. Luego, me fotografiaron desnudo. El objetivo era demostrar que todos nosotros éramos infrahumanos”._ Algo que recuerda lo que oímos decir después a supervivientes de los campos de concentración nazis en el *Juicio de Nüremberg.*

Los consejos que el doctor daba para la *nueva España* incluían la vuelta de la *Inquisición, *aunque por suerte no se le hizo caso.

También influyeron en decretar por Ley que el marido tenía derecho a matar a su mujer si ella era adúltera y no ir a la cárcel, y que el adulterio fuera delito. Ello no se derogó hasta 1965 y 1975, respectivamente.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Jul 2019)

*Torturada durante el franquismo por roja y por mujer: "La amenaza entre golpe y golpe era que me iban a violar"*
*Rosa María García fue detenida en 1975 y estuvo siete días sometida a palizas y amenazas en la Dirección General de Seguridad de la policía franquista
Su historia forma parte de la nueva campaña de Amnistía Internacional para pedir al Estado que investigue las violaciones de derechos humanos de la dictadura
"Me invalidaron más estas cosas que los golpes porque los insultos me afectaron de una forma especial. Sentías la humillación, la humillación como mujer"*




Rosa María enseñando una foto suya a los 19 años, cuando fue detenida por la policía franquista
Por Marta Borraz10 nov 2017 _20:28_

Dejarlo apartado en un rincón de la memoria ha servido a Rosa María García de artimaña contra los vaivenes del pasado. Recuerda con absoluta claridad lo que ocurrió la noche del 24 de agosto de 1975, cuando, con 19 años y un futuro como médica por delante, le empezó a cambiar la vida. "Creo que es lo que solemos hacer todos, dejarlo aparcado. Contarlo es duro, pero también es como un peso que te quitas de encima y alguien tiene que hacerlo. Supongo que pasará el tiempo y volverá al lugar de la memoria en el que tiene que estar", cuenta su voz serena al otro lado del teléfono.

Rosa María García es una de las tantas víctimas del franquismo que todavía esperan justicia. Fue detenida y torturada por militar en el Frente Revolucionario Antifascista y Patriota (FRAP) y pasó una semana en la Dirección General de Seguridad (DGS), el principal centro de detención de la policía franquista situado en la Puerta del Sol de Madrid. Nada más entrar a las dependencias de la DGS, Rosa María se dio de bruces con uno de los torturadores más conocidos, Antonio González Pacheco, apodado Billy el Niño. 

Su historia forma parte de la campaña puesta en marcha por Amnistía Internacional #EstaNavidadToca, con la que la organización pide al Estado español que investigue y reconozca "las graves violaciones de derechos humanos cometidas durante la Guerra Civil y el franquismo". Rosa María no solo fue objeto de palizas, también tiene clavados en la memoria los insultos y las amenazas machistas que recibió durante los siete días de detención y que demuestran la doble represión de Franco sobre las mujeres: ideológica y de género.

"Los insultos sexistas, como guarra y otros de ese estilo, eran constantes. La amenaza común entre golpe y golpe era que me iban a violar y a matar, que me iban a llevar a la Casa de Campo y nadie iba a saber dónde estaba...Ese día llevaba un vestido y, cuando me tiraban al suelo, gritaban burlándose 'mira qué guarra, que se le ven las bragas'", relata.

"Era muy común entre las mujeres. Todas las que nos juntamos después en la cárcel de Yeserías lo hablábamos y a todas nos había pasado. A mi me invalidaron más estas cosas que los golpes porque los insultos me afectaron de una forma especial. Sentías la humillación, la humillación como mujer", prosigue.

Para buscar justicia sobre la represión específica de las mujeres durante la dictadura la organización Women's Link ha pedido a la jueza Servini que amplíe la querella argentina, la única causa que investiga los crímenes franquistas en el mundo, para que incluya estos delitos. "Se persiguió y castigó a las mujeres que se hubieran atrevido a salir del ámbito doméstico y especialmente a las que participaron en actividades políticas contrarias al régimen. Al no encajar en los valores e imagen de la mujer construida por el franquismo no había problema en detenerlas, encarcelarlas y violarlas", explica Teresa Fernández, abogada de la organización.

*La detención y la cárcel*
Eran aproximadamente las once de la noche y Rosa María volvía de estar con el que después se convertiría en su marido. En medio de la calle, varios agentes de la policía franquista vestidos de paisano le pidieron la identificación y la detuvieron. Poco después supo que casi al mismo tiempo detenían también a su novio y a otros tantos militantes del Frente. "A nuestros compañeros también les amenazaban con que nos iban a violar a nosotras", relata.


Recuerda que Billy el Niño la recibió con golpes e insultos y que en aquella época era muy conocido "por su sadismo" porque "disfrutaba torturando y eso te lo puede decir cualquiera que haya pasado por sus manos". Rosa María estuvo una semana en la DGS, un tiempo en el que la pasearon por Madrid en busca de lo que ellos llamaban pisos francos: "Nada más llegar me hicieron poner de rodillas y empezaron a darme golpes en las plantas de los pies con la porra. Luego me pasaban a otro y me pegaba, era muy caótico, pasando de agente en agente. Me amenazaban con matarme...y yo pensaba que casi lo de morir era un alivio".

Tras su estancia en el centro de detención la encarcelaron en la prisión madrileña de mujeres de Yeserías, donde después de estar cuatro días incomunicada en los calabozos, la pasaron a las celdas. "Allí era diferente, había una cama, un vaso de agua.. Además eramos muchas y nos apoyábamos unas otras. Los días que había comunicación nuestras madres –¡Qué hubiera sido de nosotras sin las madres!, exclama– nos traían comida y la compartíamos", esgrime.

Rosa María estuvo encerrada en el módulo de presas políticas, mujeres que para el régimen eran traidoras de su género. Una visión sostenida en las "investigaciones científicas" del psiquiatra y militar Antonio Vallejo-Nájera, que dirigió los Servicios Psiquiátricos del bando nacional y que ha pasado a la historia por sus "estudios" misóginos sobre la mujer republicana. Dijo cosas como que "el psiquismo femenino tiene muchos puntos con el infantil y el animal" y fue un no de los impulsores de la segregación entre hijos y madres "rojas".

*Luchar aunque no sea para ganar*
Tres meses después Rosa María salió de la cárcel tras morir Franco y pagar sus padres una fianza de 30.000 pesetas que consiguieron gracias a la ayuda de familiares, amigos y vecinos. Pero tanto ella como su marido seguían teniendo juicio pendiente por asociación ilícita y propaganda ilegal. Por eso, se fueron a vivir a Valencia, donde estuvieron dos años antes de regresar a Madrid de nuevo. "Tuve que irme de casa de mis padres porque no podía dormir por miedo a que volvieran", explica.

Más de 40 años después ha decidido denunciar y ser rostro público de la campaña de Amnistía Internacional, que ha enviado al Congreso diez recomendaciones en aplicación de las indicaciones que varios organismos internacionales, como la ONU, han dado a España para lograr los derechos de verdad, justicia y reparación en relación con el franquismo y la Guerra Civil. Pero además, Rosa María está preparando una denuncia conjunta con otras víctimas contra 'Billy el Niño'. 

Su objetivo es "que se abra camino" y se reconozca "a las personas que se vieron obligadas a enfrentarse a la represión. Habla de su origen, de su familia de republicanos y 'rojos' –"como nos llamaban en aquella época"–, de su barrio, Vallecas, y del miedo y la represión, pero también de la ilusión por el cambio. Recuerda a Concepción Tristán y María Jesús Dasca Penelas, dos mujeres con las que compartió cárcel y que fueron condenadas a muerte, aunque finalmente no fueron ejecutadas.

Ellas formaron parte del juicio en el que fueron condenados los últimos fusilados del franquismo, tres de ellos militantes del Frente Revolucionario Antifascista y Patriota. Rosa María asistió al homenaje por el 40º aniversario de las ejecuciones y se enteró de que las dos mujeres estaban ya fallecidas. "Me impresionó saber que las había conocido. Eran de mi edad, habían sufrido muchas torturas y pensé que ellas ya no podían hacer nada, así que casi por ellas decidí denunciar", cuenta.


Sobre si cree que ganarán con la denuncia, responde con un rotundo "no". Pero añade que eso no le echa para atrás: "A veces luchar no consiste en saber qué vas a conseguir. A veces consiste simplemente en plantar cara, aunque no vayas a ganar. En poner un granito de arena, en dar un pequeño paso. Aunque no vayas a conseguir nada, te queda la dignidad de no haberte agachado".


----------



## klopec (19 Jul 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Torturada durante el franquismo por roja y por mujer: "La amenaza entre golpe y golpe era que me iban a violar"*
> 
> Rosa María García es una de las tantas víctimas del franquismo que todavía esperan justicia. Fue detenida y torturada *por militar en el Frente Revolucionario Antifascista y Patriota ( FRAP )* y pasó una semana en la Dirección General de Seguridad (DGS), el principal centro de detención de la policía franquista situado en la Puerta del Sol de Madrid. Nada más entrar a las dependencias de la DGS, Rosa María se dio de bruces con uno de los torturadores más conocidos, Antonio González Pacheco, apodado Billy el Niño.




Me gusta que se vayan retratando las presuntas "_víctimas_" para que las generaciones futuras puedan comprobar la verdadera calaña de los "_antifranquistas_". Es la misma táctica que usaron los terroristas y asesinos de ETA posteriormente con Felipe y Aznar; denunciar sistemáticamente torturas y agresiones ante la comunidad internacional ... SON LO MISMO ...

_"El *Frente Revolucionario Antifascista y Patriota ( FRAP )* fue una organización armada de extrema izquierda española de orientación ideológica antifascista, con vocación frentista creada en 1973 a fines del régimen franquista por el Partido Comunista de España (marxista-leninista), con la colaboración del exministro republicano Julio Álvarez del Vayo y su grupo, la Unión Socialista Española. Utilizó la violencia terrorista contra la dictadura de Franco con el propósito de *crear un movimiento revolucionario* en España. *En 1975 el FRAP asesinó, en atentados terroristas, a dos miembros de las Fuerzas de Seguridad e hirió gravemente a otro, además de realizar otras acciones violentas*. Tres de sus militantes fueron parte de los 5 últimos fusilados por la dictadura franquista el 27 de septiembre de 1975. El FRAP se disolvió por orden del PCE (m-l)"_


----------



## fredesvindo (20 Jul 2019)

*Almería: sacas y campos de concentración en una represión organizada por el Gobierno*

Juan E. Pflüger *Juan E. Pflüger* / 31 marzo, 2017
Almería fue uno de las ciudades que pasó toda la Guerra Civil en manos de las autoridades republicanas del Frente Popular. Tras el fracaso del levantamiento que se produjo el 21 de julio, con tres días de retraso sobre el resto del territorio, lo que permitió a los milicianos de los partidos de izquierdas organizar una defensa que consiguiera derrotar a los alzados. De inmediato, el Comité Central, órgano de dirección de la ciudad y coordinador de la provincia que estaba controlado por los partidos del Frente Popular, *comenzó la labor de represión.*
PUBLICIDAD
Durante los primeros días se detuvo a centenares de personas relacionados con los partidos de la derecha: CEDA, agrario, Falange, Carlista,.. y a todos los religiosos que pudieran ser localizados en los pueblos y en la capital de la provincia. Frente a la idea de que la represión fue espontánea y no organizada, lo que ocurrió en Almería demuestra lo contrario: *las sacas que se cometieron durante eran supervisadas directamente por el socialista Eustaquio Cañas Espinosa, Gobernador Civil de la provincia,* quien, según los testigos, asistía a estos actos previos a los asesinatos con “visibles muestras de regocijo”. Desde todos los municipios y desde los centros políticos, todos los prisioneros fueron trasladados a la Prisión Provincial que, en pocos días quedó saturada. Para seguir recibiendo presos se habilitó como cárcel el convento de las Adoratrices, incautado por los republicanos al comienzo de la guerra.




p>
Esta nueva cárcel también quedó saturada y *se habilitaron dos barcos mercantes, el Capitán Segarra y el Astoy Mendi,* que habían estado destinados al transporte de mineral y cuyas bodegas -habilitadas como celda para los presos- contenía restos tóxicos y pólvo de mineral. Es espacio seguía siendo insuficiente y se habilitó la cárcel del Ingeni, en la fábrica de azúcar abandonada del barrio de Los Molinos.
Más adelante se construirían algunos* campos de concentración en municipios de la provincia para albergar a los presos que se seguían deteniendo en los distintos municipios.* Se conoce la existencia de dos de estos campos, uno en el municipio de Turón y otro en el de Murtas.
La causa general recoge un listado* en Almería de 691 asesinatos cometidos por la represión en la retaguardia* a manos de las milicias de los partidos del Frente Popular, armadas por el Gobierno republicano.




p>
De toda la represión en Almería,* solamente el 2,5% de los casos fueron personas condenadas a muerte por un tribunal popular.* El resto obedecía a la actuación de individuos al margen del sistema judicial, por muy manipulado que este estuviera.
Duarante el primer mes de guerra los asesinatos se realizaron de manera aislada. Eran generalmente cometidos por pequeños grupos de milicianos que aprovechaban el traslado de algún preso desde un pueblo de la provincia hasta la capital para asesinarlo en algún lugar del camino y dejar allí su cuerpo abandonado. Pero* a partir del 14 de agosto comenzaron las sacas y los asesinatos sistemáticos.* En la noche de aquel día, un grupo de milicianos accedió, con permiso de los funcionarios y mostrando autorizaciones de diversas autoridades, al buque prisión Capitán Segarra. Allí recogieron a 28 presos de una lista que llevaban elaborada y fueron trasladados a la playa de la Garrofa, donde fueron fusilados. En lugar de dar el tiro de gracia a sus víctimas, optaron por atarlas a barcas de pescadores y adentrar los cuerpos mar adentro donde cortaban las cuerdas que les sujetaban y allí los abandonaban. Muchos de los cuerpos eran encontrados días después cuando llegaban a la costa, en la zona conocida como el Zapillo. Aquella noche fueron asesinados solamente políticos: eran los dirigentes locales de Falange, tradicionalistas y de Acción Popular.
PUBLICIDAD




p>
Las sacas se sucedieron en los días siguientes. El siguiente turno le toca a los presos del otro buque prisión, el Astoy Mendi, y *el lugar elegido para su asesinato es el barranco del Chisme,* en Vícar. En este caso las víctimas son los obispos de Almería y Guadix, diez sacerdotes y dos civiles.
En esta saca uno de los civiles era* el picador de toros Juan Colomina* que, mientras están asesinando a los sacerdotes consigue escapar, con las manos atadas con alambre, y esconderse de sus perseguidores. Dos días después es visto por una mujer que, en lugar de socorrerle decide denunciarle ante el comité revolucionario de la barriada de Casablanca que le apresa y acaba fusilándolo.
El 31 de agosto otros *23 sacerdotes son sacados del Astoy Mendi y llevados a los Pozos de Tabernas, a un lugar llamado La Lagarta.* Allí son fusilados junto al brocal del pozo donde un indiviudo con un palo largo los empuja para que caigan, todavía vivos. Después, sin haber recibido el tiro de gracia, les lanzan palas de tierras para cubrir los cuerpos.
En el Pozo de La Lagarta seguirían llevando *víctimas de sacas hasta colmar el hueco. *Momento en el que se dejó de utilizar e intentó sellarse el acceso. Tenía una profundidad de 28 metros.
PUBLICIDAD




p>
Como la zona en la que estaba ese pozo era útil por su situación, buscaron otros pozos en la zona y* repitieron las sacas hasta llenar los de La Contraviesa y Cantavieja.*
Los mayores tormentos se produjeron en los campos de concentración de Turón y Murtas. Construídos con la guerra muy avanzada, empezaron a recibir presos a finales de 1937, pero la llegada de grandes contingentes se produjo en mayo de 1938 con desplazados desde las cárceles de la capital. Para conmemorar la fiesta del 1º de mayo de aquel año, el Gobernador Civil Eustaquio Cañas Espinosa le envió 300 presos al responsable del campo de Turón, que era un tal Galán, perteneciente al 23 cuerpo del Ejército Rojo. Junto a los presos, el Gobernador Civil enviaba una nota:* “Ahí te mando trescientos fascistas, cuando se te acaben, pide más”.*


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 Jul 2019)

*Los mitos del 18 de Julio. Las mentiras para justificar la AGRESIÓN CRIMINAL la 2ª REPÚBLICA ESPAÑOLA*




“Recuerdos de la guerra de España: La pura verdad sobre la guerra es que la burguesía española vio la ocasión de aplastar el movimiento obrero y la aprovechó, con la ayuda de los nazis y de las fuerzas reaccionarias del mundo entero”. (George Orwell).
El libro ‘Los mitos del 18 de julio’ sobre el levantamiento militar desmonta las mentiras del franquismo. ¿Que ocurrió realmente en 1936?
1. La 2ª República no fue un desastre
2. El asesinato de Calvo Sotelo no precipitó nada
3. La fecha del golpe dependía del apoyo fascista.
4. No existían las dos Españas destinadas a enfrentarse
5. Los civiles monárquicos jugaron un papel crucial
6. La defensa de la iglesia no estaba en el diseño y ejecución del golpe
7. No había ninguna revolución comunista en marcha.
8. El golpe de Estado pretendía un plan de guerra y de conquista del poder
9. En la primavera de 1936 no existía el terror rojo
10. La URSS o la Komintern no planeaban ninguna intervención en España
El historiador Angel Viñas publica en este libro bastante revelaciones sobre las causas y el contexto del golpe que provocó la guerra civil. Los monárquicos y la Italia fascista apoyaban el levantamiento desde antes de que se produjese. Así, queda en entredicho la versión de que Mussolini entró en la guerra porque Franco se lo pidió. Viñas critica en su obra la “interpretación abusiva” que han hecho algunos hispanistas sobre este asunto. Francisco Sánchez Pérez, es coordinador de la obra, en la que también participan los historiadores Fernando Puell de la Villa, Julio Aróstegui, Eduardo González Calleja, Hilari Raguer, Xosé M. Núñez Seixas, Fernando Hernández Sánchez y José Luis Ledesma.
Viñas acusa a “los historiadores de la derecha” de mentir en lo referente a justificación de la sublevación y asegura que, tras la publicación de estos contratos, firmados 17 días antes del golpe militar, queda demostrado que “la Guerra Civil no era una emanación natural del funcionamiento político del sistema republicano”, sino “consecuencia de la histeria de una parte del Ejército y de la derecha española, que cuando ven que la estrategia de Gil Robles, presidente de la CEDA, ha fracasado, optan por la sublevación sin escrúpulo, en combinación con una potencia extranjera”. Considera, por tanto, que la derecha calentó el ambiente para “preparar el terreno y que pudiera florecer la sublevación, además de dar una justificación adicional a los fascistas italianos para que intervinieran”.
No es creíble hoy que el golpe fuera una reacción ante posibles insurrecciones revolucionarias contra el régimen republicano. De hecho, la revolución, con todos sus condenables actos de barbarie, solo estalla como consecuencia del alzamiento. Defender lo contrario, que el golpe de Mola y Franco fuera una respuesta a la revolución, es un sinsentido, como avalan las más fiables investigaciones. El peor mito del 18 de julio es que el alzamiento se produce por el fracaso de la república como sistema de convivencia. Uno de los puntos oscuros de la Transición (entre muchos otros brillantes) fue la escasa defensa de la república como organización democrática del país. No había por qué avergonzarse de las zancadillas que pusieron sus enemigos con consecuencias tan sangrientas.


----------



## machote hispano (20 Jul 2019)

La república un paraíso lleno de felicidad..., tócate los cojones...

¿Si no había justificación para el alzamiento de Julio de 1936, por qué PSOE, PCE y FAI intentan un golpe de estado en 1934 y luego un pucherazo en Febrero del 36?


----------



## klopec (20 Jul 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Los mitos del 18 de Julio. Las mentiras para justificar la AGRESIÓN CRIMINAL la 2ª REPÚBLICA ESPAÑOLA*
> 
> No es creíble hoy que el golpe fuera una reacción ante posibles insurrecciones revolucionarias contra el régimen republicano. De hecho, la revolución, con todos sus condenables actos de barbarie, solo estalla como consecuencia del alzamiento. Defender lo contrario, que el golpe de Mola y Franco fuera una respuesta a la revolución, es un sinsentido, como avalan las más fiables investigaciones. El peor mito del 18 de julio es que el alzamiento se produce por el fracaso de la república como sistema de convivencia. Uno de los puntos oscuros de la Transición (entre muchos otros brillantes) fue la escasa defensa de la república como organización democrática del país. No había por qué avergonzarse de las zancadillas que pusieron sus enemigos con consecuencias tan sangrientas.



La revolución roja estaba en marcha desde el mismo momento en que se proclama la República. Sólo el dato de *1.933* siguiente echa por tierra todas las teorías de Viñas y compañía. Pero hay muchísimos mas ...


----------



## fredesvindo (20 Jul 2019)

*Indalecio Prieto, el socialista que asesinaba a la sombra*

Juan E. Pflüger *Juan E. Pflüger* / 19 enero, 2017
Los socialistas siguen reivindicando a Indalecio Prieto. Hay estatuas suyas en los Nuevos Ministerios de Madrid, junto a otro de los criminales de la época, Largo Caballero, y en la estación de Abando en Bilbao.* Suelen presentarle como un ejemplo de demócrata y hombre de Estado*, incluso desde partidos políticos supuestamente de derechas como el PP. Pero nada de eso tiene que ver con la realidad.
PUBLICIDAD
*Desde su llegada a la presidencia del PSOE en 1935, comenzó una deriva revolucionaria* y radical que acompañaba Largo Caballero como secretario general de UGT, si bien el sindicato tuvo un momento de moderación durante la vuelta al cargo de Julián Besteiro.

Desde el principio de la Segunda República *se rodeó de una guardia personal a la que denominó “La Motorizada”* y que se desplazaba en vehículos propios detraidos del parque movil de la Guardia de Asalto. Este grupo tenía instrucción militar y acceso ilimitado a armas y munición. Por eso no era extraño que sus miembros estuvieran mezclados con asesinatos de militantes de partidos de derecha, incluido el de José Calvo Sotelo el 12 de julio de 1936. “La Motorizada” fue usada por Prieto como escolta en sus desplazamientos, pero también para ajustar cuentas dentro y fuera del partido.
Generalmente se pretende dar la imagen de que mientras que Largo Caballero era el líder radical dentro del PSOE, Prieto repreentaba la moderación. Sin embargo, esto no fue así en ningún momento. Fue Prieto quien, desde 1931, eliminó la corriente besteirista dentro del partido y marginó a sus máximos representante, el propio Besteiro y Fernando de los Ríos. Frente a su postulado de no colaboración con los comunistas revolucionarios ni con los partidos burgueses para mantener la independencia y no venderse a intereses extranjeros, Prieto no dudó en abrir un frente amplio de republicanos para mantenerse en el poder y, *cuando tras las elecciones de 1933 pierden, se lanzó abiertamente a la revolución.






De hecho, no dudó en anunciarlo en el Congreso de los Diputados cuando afirmó, el 8 de febrero de 1934, que “nosotros nos comprometíamos a desencadenar la revolución, porque no tenemos otras armas”. Pero Prieto mentía a sabiendas porque ya estaba maquinando para desencadenar la revolución de octubre en Asturias.
Pero Prieto mentía porque ya había conseguido armas gracias a su amistad con el hombre de negocios Horacio Echevarrieta. Este industrial bilbaino había comprado poco antes 17.000 fusiles Mauser a la Fábrica de Armas de Oviedo. Su intención era venderlos a Etiopía, que se encontraba en guerra contra Italia, pero la operación fracasó. Por eso, el socialista convenció a Echevarrieta de que los trasladase a San Esteban de Pravia a borod del barco Turquesa para armar a las milicias socialistas. Estos fusiles estaban destinados a armar a los revolucionarios que en octubre de 1934 se levantaron contra el Gobierno legítimos de la República y causaron centenares de muertos. Primero en una represión indiscriminada contra religiosos, derechistas y empresarios, y luego entre las Fuerzas Armadas encargadas de sofocar el movimiento revolucionario.
PUBLICIDAD 




p>
Pero la relación de Prieto y las armas no termina en su tráfico y en alentar al crimen. El 4 de julio de 1934, tres meses antes de la revolución, siendo diputado socialista en el Congreso de los Diputados, no dudó en amartillar y encañonar a un diputado conservador en una trifulca. En medio de un acalorado debate, los diputados socialistas que estaban en minoría empezaron a agredir a los miembros de la CEDA y del Partido Radical. Como estaban en inferioridad numérica, Prieto decidió abandonar su escaño, desde el que observaba la pelea, y sacar la pistola que siempre llevaba encima, amartillarla y encañonar al diputado cedista Jaime Oriol.
Llegado el mes de octubre de 1934, el nombramiento de tres ministros de la CEDA -que había ganado las elecciones pero no había podido participar en el Gobierno por las amenazas de los partidos de izquierdas de desencadenar una revolución-, inició la revolución de Asturias. Nuevamente el organizador del levantamiento de las milicias izquierdistas fue Prieto, ante la oposición de Largo Caballero que consideraba que era un suicidio precipitar la revolución.




p>
Prieto, ante el fracaso al que envió a los milicianos de los partidos de izquierda y los anarquistas, abandonó España, exiliándose en París, para no tener que dar cuentas de su participación ante la Justicia. Volvió una vez que el Frente Popular ganó las elecciones de 1936 y él fue elegido diputado.
PUBLICIDAD 
Desde su vuelta a España se preocupó especialmente de fortalecer a “La Motorizada” e introducir en su guarida pretoriana a miembros de la Guardia de Asalto y de la Guardia Civil. Fueron precisamente miembros de este grupo los que participaron en el asesinato de José Calvo Sotelo, secuestrado en su domicilio, trasladado en un furgón de la Guardia de Asalto y asesinado de dos disparos en la nuca.





Su labor represiva siguió durante la Guerra Civil, con responsabilidades como ministro en el gabinete presidido por su correligionario Largo Caballero. Y, al final de la guerra, cometió la indignidad de robar parte del tesoro republicano expoliado durante la contienda, embarcarlo en el yate Vita y vivir a cuerpo de rey en México con un dinero que supuestamente se le confió para ayudar económicamente a los exiliados republicanos.*


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Jul 2019)

*En Mallorca no hubo guerra, pero la MASACRE franquista fue DESPIADADA. Parte 1, La REPRESIÓN*




El general Goded había asegurado al Gobernador civil Antonio Espina García su lealtad absoluta a la República, pero el 19 de Julio de 1936 reunió sus tropas, guardia civil, carabineros, guardias de asalto, y proclamó un bando declarando el Estado de guerra en las Islas Baleares. Mallorca e Ibiza cayeron en manos rebeldes. El gobernador civil se negó a dar armas al Frente Popular el 18 de julio, lo que favoreció el éxito del levantamiento militar. Se discriminó sistemática y masivamente mediante la represión y eliminación planificada a toda una parte de la población, los representantes del gobierno de la República.
Fue uno de los episodios más terribles de la historia contemporánea de Mallorca. Se instauró un régimen de terror indiscriminado para evitar que el enemigo organizara la resistencia. Fueron víctimas de la barbarie fascista, perseguidos sin piedad ni descanso, los Republicanos, los miembros de partidos de ideología izquierdista, afiliados a sindicatos obreros, Frente Popular, maestros de escuela, profesores, profesionales liberales, desactivando cualquier nueva oposición y transmisión de su experiencia.
La brutal represión estuvo organizada y controlada por los militares golpistas, asociados con falange, guardia civil, iglesia católica, que se implicaron en la represión con una violencia física desmedida. La Falange asumió la eliminación de Republicanos siguiendo las consignas militares. Los verdugos utilizaron sistemas represivos de diferente grado: Sacas, fusilamientos, tortura, mutilaciones, palizas masivas y sistemáticas, trabajos forzados, confiscación de bienes, cautiverio en cárceles o campos de concentración durante prolongados períodos. El aceite de ricino o de motor, las violaciones, como ocurrió con las *enfermeras Republicanas* de Cruz Roja, se convirtieron en el símbolo del miedo.
La represión fascista en Mallorca estaba planificada meses antes del conflicto y fue perfectamente ejecutada. La Iglesia mallorquina estuvo implicada en la represión. Durante y después de la guerra, un número elevado de sacerdotes de la Diócesis mallorquina se encargaron de la vigilancia y persecución de los izquierdistas de Mallorca, efectuaron delaciones, participaron en las detenciones, incluso algunos utilizaban la indumentaria de Falange e iban armados. La Iglesia mallorquina se entregó al beneficio del nuevo régimen.
Coincidiendo con la llegada del fascista Aldo Rossi, enviado especial de Mussolini, el nombramiento de Mateo Torres Bestard como Gobernador de Baleares y de Francisco Barrado Zorilla como Jefe Superior de la Policía, se puso en marcha una ola de violencia exterminadora. Entre julio de 1936 y abril de 1939 en Mallorca hubo ejecuciones extrajudiciales, eran secuestradas personas según listas elaboradas previamente, llevadas de “paseo”, sin expediente ni juicio de ninguna clase, y acababan ejecutadas en la pared de un cementerio, camino, extrarradio de los centros urbanos, cuneta; posteriormente eran enterradas en una fosa común o pozo. Se llegó incluso a la quema de cadáveres para evitar su identificación.
Los militares nazionales se implicaron gravemente en crueles matanzas ilegales de Republicanos: Fueron habituales las sacas de prisioneros de las cárceles con la aprobación de los militares. Los reos eran ejecutados en cualquier lugar, como en las tapias del *cementerio de Porreres*. Los ejecutados eran después enterrados en un pozo o una *fosa común*. 
Se institucionalizó la represión política, ideológica y moral por las autoridades militares, civiles y eclesiásticas. Los consejos de guerra no juzgaban delitos militares, encubrían “legalmente” las persecuciones y represalias políticas, sociales e ideológicas. Se realizaban en un ambiente de odio constante y ciego, que se mantuvieron durante la posguerra. Los franquistas utilizaron juicios sumarísimos con pruebas inconsistentes en tribunales carentes de cualquier clase de garantía. Denuncias anónimas, testigos no contrastados, falsificación de pruebas, falsas acusaciones, prácticas habituales para lograr la condena de los procesados. Desde octubre de 1936 se llevaron a cabo estos juicios, algunos de los cuales se alargaron hasta después de terminar la guerra.
Hay constancia de que las nuevas autoridades practicaron las torturas, palizas, mutilaciones, etc, sin límites legales para cargos y funcionarios del nuevo régimen durante los 3 años de vida de la guerra y los 40 años de dictadura franquista. Con las torturas se humillaba y agravaba el sufrimiento de los Republicanos, se obtenía información, se destrozaba psíquicamente a los disidentes por medio del dolor, la incertidumbre, la acción sobre familiares, se extendía el miedo sobre la población. La tortura fue un ritual habitual previo a las ejecuciones o al ingreso en prisión, y formó parte constitutiva del universo penitenciario.
La coerción fascista que sufrió la población mallorquina fue silenciada mediante un pacto de olvido durante la dictadura y la transición. La magnitud de las atrocidades cometidas por los vencedores fue escondida como consecuencia de la política de la memoria del régimen franquista, *asumida* por la “constitución” y el “estado de derecho” del actual *régimen del 78*. Los crímenes franquistas siguen siendo legales hoy día.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Jul 2019)

*En Mallorca no hubo guerra, pero la MASACRE franquista fue DESPIADADA. Parte 2, Las VÍCTIMAS*




La asociación *Memòria de Mallorca*, que indaga desde hace años las consecuencias de la Guerra Civil (1936-1939) en Mallorca y pide la reparación de las víctimas de la represión, ha aportado nuevos datos sobre la existencia de fosas comunes en la Isla. Mallorca sufrió una represión sin precedentes en los primeros meses de la Guerra Civil y cerca de 3.000 personas pudieron ser asesinadas. Hay constancia de más de 2.200. Maria Antònia Oliver, activista de la memoria histórica, nieta de Andreu Paris (un zapatero socialista asesinado en Porreres), y Manel Suárez han documentado la existencia de 44 fosas: 24 en cementerios, 12 en las carreteras, 4 en pozos y otras 4 en playas; en la playa de Sa Coma, en Sant Llorenç, está acreditada la existencia de una con cerca de 500 milicianos. También se incluye a los 14 mallorquines que murieron en campos de extermino nazis.
Como consecuencia de sacas y paseos extrajudiciales aparecieron republicanos muertos en las carreteras de Porreres a Felanitx, Petra, Sóller, Santa María, Montuïri, Coll des Cucons, Algaida en Bunyola y en Santanyí, costas de Xorrigo, Puntiró, camino de Jornets, Coll de Sa Grava, puente de Son Saletes, Sencelles y Biniali, finca se Pinaret, fort de Illetes (Calvià). Se lanzaron a pozos a personas en Son Lluís en Porreres, pozo de sa Rajoleta en Sineu, o pozo de s’Àguila en Llucmajor.
El 16 de agosto de 1936, fueron ejecutados en Manacor, y quemados después con gasolina 35 Republicanos de Manacor, Son Servera, Algaida y Porreres. El 17 hubo nuevos fusilamientos practicando todo tipo de atrocidades, los verdugos fascistas no tenían ningún escrúpulo en perfeccionar la desaparición de Republicanos. Hubo centeneres de ejecuciones extrajudiciales en el término municipal de Palma, la mayoría sin registrar y desaparecidas; pero en las entradas en el cementerio de Palma se han registrado 2 víctimas en julio del 36; 76 víctimas en agosto (29 no identificadas). En septiembre 58 víctimas, 21 sin identificar; en octubre: 34, de ellas 5 identificar, en noviembre 26, 2 sin identificar y en diciembre 7 identificados.
Entre el 19 de julio al 4 de septiembre de 1936 se produjeron masivamente ejecuciones en el cementerio de Palma, el antiguo cementerio municipal de Manacor y el cementerio de Son Coletes. Muchas personas fueron ejecutadas en las vías públicas de Palma y sobre las vías del tranvía, en el extrarradio de Palma, camino de los Reyes, camino de Sa Teulera, Ca l’Ardiaca, camino de Son Pardo, camino Roig, carretera de s’Esglaieta a Santa María, Cala Mayor, cerca de la Porciúncula, bosque del Castillo de Bellver, Son Rapinya, carretera de Sóller, Son Sant Joan, Can Granada, Son Serra, La Vileta, El Terreno, carretera de s’Indioteria, etc.
El 15 de enero de 1937 fueron fusiladas en el cementerio de Palma, *Rafael Estancias Adrover de Felanitx*, *Cristóbal Truyol Mir*, *Miquel Mascaró Vidal* de Palma de Mallorca y *Macià Cerdà Torres*, y *Vicente Torres Marino* de Ibiza el 19 de Enero. En el Fortí de Illetes, el cabo fogonero de la Armada *Miquel Bennàssar Palmer*fue fusilado el 13 de enero de 1937 y el soldado de Campos *Guillem Alcover Mascaró* el 28 de enero del 37.
Los consejos de guerra permitieron la eliminación fácil, física, política y psicológica del adversario político. A menudo el juez había dictado la resolución cuando los testigos declaraban después. Ni que hablar del derecho a la defensa. En Mallorca hubo unas 300 penas de muerte atribuidas a este tipo de delito. El simple hecho de haber tomado parte en reuniones políticas izquierdistas, ser miembro de un sindicato obrero o participar en un ayuntamiento durante el gobierno del Frente Popular los convirtió en enemigos. El 24 de febrero de 1937 se ejecutaron en el cementerio de Palma a personas de la talla del alcalde de Palma, *Emili Darder Cànaves*, el diputado socialista *Alexandre Jaume*, el alcalde de Inca *Antoni Mateu Ferrer* y el empresario de Alcudia *Antoni Maria Ques Ventayol*. Todos ellos han sido posteriormente homenajeados.
La Abogacía de la Comunidad Autónoma de Baleares ha presentado ante la Fiscalía, *una denuncia* por crímenes contra la humanidad por 52 asesinatos cometidos en Mallorca entre 1936 y 1937. La denuncia deriva de las exhumaciones de las fosas de Sant Joan en 2014, en la que 3 vecinos de Maria de la Salut fueron identificados como víctimas, y de *Porreres* en 2016, en la que se exhumaron 49 cuerpos con evidencias de muerte violenta por armas de fuego. El estudio fue realizado por un equipo de forenses dirigido por el profesor de la Universidad del País Vasco Francisco Etxebarria. Los cadáveres exhumados presentan uno o más orificios provocados por proyectiles, en el cráneo u otras partes del cuerpo.
En 1978, detrás de la iglesia de Santa Cruz de Porreres, se rindió un homenaje a la activista *Aurora Picornell Femenias*, fusilada en 1937 *junto* con *Belarnina González,* *Catalina Flaquer* y sus hijas *Antonia* y *Maria Pasqual Flaquer*. Recientes homenajes están referidos en *Última hora*, *Diario de Mallorca*, y *Mallorca Diario*.
La guerra y la dictadura militar franquista aniquilaron la democracia Republicana. Mallorca y España retrocedieron décadas en sus proyectos de desarrollo nacional y cohesión social. La represión “nazional” fue escondida durante los años de la dictadura. Solo la complicidad con las masacres franquistas pretendería “olvidar” y “silenciar” los crímenes del franquismo con extrañas escusas “constitucionalistas”. El “estado de derecho” del actual régimen los ASUME LEGALMENTE a todos los efectos en su esquizofrénica estructura constitucional.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 Jul 2019)

*CRÍMENES franquistas contra ciudadanos REPUBLICANOS en Alicante*




Las cifras de ejecutados y muertos por distintas causas, suicidios, hambre y enfermedades, disparos de los centinelas, etc, en las cárceles franquistas en el conjunto de España entre 1939 y 1944 pueden llegar a los 140.000. En la provincia de Alicante, hubo unos 720 fusilados, 240 muertos en prisiones y 19 en otras circunstancias, suma a la que habría que añadir los alicantinos fusilados en otras provincias, como Vera Coronel, en Zaragoza o Papí Albert en Albacete. Según Gabarda, un 35% de los ejecutados en Alicante trabajaban en el sector primario, un 34’04% en el secundario y un 19’7% en el de servicios.
Pedro Escalante Coves, vecino de Elche, miembro del PCE, fusilado en noviembre de 1939 envió a sus familiares la siguiente cuartilla: “Alicante, Reformatorio de Adultos. Queridos padres hermanos y demás familia me van a fusilar pero no es por asesino, por pensar como pienso me marcho tranquilo y valiente como siempre fui. Padres queridos me marcho pensando que ustedes van a morir de pena, yo no quiero porque si ustedes mueren aumentan las víctimas, deben estar alegres como yo y no sufrir, no todos van a tener la suerte de ser muertos como yo, por un ideal. ¡Padre, no llores! Madre no sufras por mi. Sin mas que decirles besos y abrazos para todos ustedes para mis hermanos y familiares. Suyo. Pedro Escalante”.
Se ejecutaron sentencias de muerte en varias localidades de la provincia: Orihuela, Alcoi, Dénia, Monóvar, Novelda, Villena, Elche, Albatera o Xixona. A partir de 1940, y como consecuencia de que los Consejos de guerra fueron centralizados en Alicante, fue aquí donde se llevaron a cabo los fusilamientos. Las ejecuciones eran llevadas a cabo en Rabasa o en el propio cementerio, y los pelotones de ejecución estuvieron compuestos, indistintamente, por fuerzas del Regimiento de Infantería, Regulares, Carabineros, Guardia Civil, Legionarios y Policía Armada.
Los guardias descargaban, una y otra vez, disparando, cargando y volviendo a disparar. Los presos caían como en un juego de bolos, uno, 3 o 4 a la vez, hasta que todos yacían en el suelo. Ninguno de los infortunados tuvo tiempo ni de gritar, ni de pensar en el hijo, en la mujer, o en la madre. *Etelvino Vega*, Comandante Militar Republicano de Alicante, animó constantemente a los otros 26 compañeros con los que fue fusilado el 15 de Noviembre de 1939.
El tiempo de espera entre la sentencia y la ejecución era terrible, el sufrimiento por el destino personal y la situación de su familia..: “Son las doce y media de la noche, se oyen ruidos extraños, pasos fuertes, cerrojos, abrir de celdas, se oyen nombres, ahora vienen hacia nosotros, se abre la puerta, todos esperamos que la muerte descargue su golpe sobre nuestras nucas. Los que marchaban a su ejecución se despedían entre un frío silencio que invade el pasillo y las celdas. Nuestros corazones también están fríos, como losas de frías tumbas. Nos sentimos tan muertos como lo estarán nuestros compañeros dentro de 3 horas.
La mayoría de los reclusos republicanos fusilados en Alicante fueron enterrados en 2 fosas comunes del cementerio de Alicante, donde también yacían las víctimas de la represión republicana y de los bombardeos sobre la ciudad, es decir, las víctimas de los bombardeos, en especial el que tuvo lugar por la aviación fascista el 25 de mayo de 1938 y que causó más de 300 muertos. Igualmente yacen en esas fosas muchas víctimas enterrados anónimamente, tras juicios carentes de garantías o asesinados extrajudicialmente.
La 2ª República Española fue acogida con recelos y hostilidad por la iglesia Católica española, muy comprometida con el anterior régimen monárquico. La aprobación de una Constitución laica aumentó los recelos, y tras el levantamiento militar, la Iglesia se apresuró a apoyar el pronunciamiento y a sacralizarlo, convirtiéndolo pronto en una Cruzada. La jerarquía eclesiástica denunció la persecución de sus clérigos, pero silenció la represión franquista, presentando una visión maniquea, el Bien frente al Mal, situándose de manera total y absoluta al lado de quienes se habían levantado contra el gobierno legítimo de la República.
En los años cuarenta, política y religión vivían fusionadas, se produjo una “restauración religiosa”, mediante la omnipresencia de una Iglesia triunfante en todos los ámbitos de la sociedad: enseñanza, milicia, sindicatos, justicia, legislación, medios de comunicación, moral cotidiana, acción social, etc. Ese acuerdo entre Iglesia y franquismo se manifestó especialmente en la represión contra los vencidos. La Iglesia Católica no hizo el menor gesto para detener el derramamiento de sangre y colaboró con la maquinaria represiva franquista por medio de sus pastorales y homilías, y mediante la actitud de los capellanes en las prisiones y los informes de los curas párrocos sobre los vencidos.
Los presos y detenidos debían asistir a prácticas y ceremonias religiosas. En las cárceles, capellanes y monjas ejercían una enorme presión sobre presos y presas, en especial sobre los condenados a la última pena, y llevaban la cuenta de arrepentidos y confesados, entre los ejecutados; en las misas y actos religiosos a los que los encarcelados asistían obligadamente eran frecuentes los sermones apocalípticos y humillantes. Esta enorme presión se ejercía sobre personas indiferentes en materia religiosa, una nueva manera de vencer a los vencidos.
Los hijos de reclusas eran robados a sus familias e ingresados en colegios religiosos contribuyendo a su reestructuración ideológica y su inserción en el nuevo estado mediante el adoctrinamiento religioso y político. Se consideraba que quienes habían contraído matrimonio civil durante la República no formaban realmente una familia, se les dificultaba la visita de sus familiares, y se les prohibía entregar dinero acumulado mediante su trabajo a sus esposas. Se presionó a bautizar a quienes no lo estaban. Numerosas órdenes religiosas y sacerdotes colaboraron con el franquismo en las cárceles: Oblatas, Adoratrices, Hijas de la Caridad, Mercedarias de la Caridad, Carmelitas Terciarias del Corazón Eucarístico de Jesús, Mercedarios, etc.


----------



## klopec (22 Jul 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *En Mallorca no hubo guerra, pero la MASACRE franquista fue DESPIADADA. Parte 2, Las VÍCTIMAS*



Bien, seguimos con los embustes y las manipulaciones. *En Mallorca ( y en las Islas Baleares ) SÍ hubo guerra, y mucha.*

Ya desde el 23 de julio de 1.936 los rojos empiezan a bombardear las islas, acciones que se repetirían durante toda la guerra civil.

El dia 2 de agosto de 1.936 se produce un desembarco rojo en Menorca como preparativo al posterior desembarco que se produciría el 16 de agosto en Mallorca y en el que intervienen unos 10.000 milicianos provenientes de Barcelona al mando del Capitán Bayo. De ahí el hecho de los 500 milicianos de la fosa de Sa Coma; eran muertos en combate, como la mayoría de las presuntas "_víctimas_" tras un mes de combates. Se calculan en 2.000 los muertos del bando republicano..

Cuando se da la orden de repliegue, entre el 4 y el 5 de septiembre, éste se hace de manera tan desordenada que se abandonan en las playas a parte del contingente, que acaba muerto o capturado. El 20 de septiembre terminan las operaciones tras la ocupación de Ibiza y Formentera por parte de las tropas nacionales.

Como hechos notables que demuestran la "_ejemplaridad_" democrática de los rojos de Bayo :

Mahón, Menorca : Agosto 1.936

_"En la fortaleza de La Mola son asesinados 90 jefes y oficiales, primero ametrallados en el patio y después buscados por todos los rincones."_

Ibiza : Agosto 1.936

_"La isla es tomada por los milicianos con lo que se fusila a los jefes militares y a muchos civiles de derechas, se destruyen y saquean la Catedral, y las iglesias de las Monjas Agustinas, Santo Domingo, San Salvador y el colegio de la Consolación, así como el Seminario."

"Los milicianos que habían tomado la isla huyen, pero a las 9 de la noche deciden primero asesinar a los presos militares y derechistas. Los encerraron en una sala del castillo y los ametrallaron desde las puertas y las ventanas arrojándoles al tiempo bombas de mano. Murieron 96 personas indefensas. Varios lograron huir por una ventana que pudieron romper. Durante la semana que tuvieron la Isla, los milicianos republicanos asesinaron a un total de 115 personas ( solo en una semana )."_

Mahón : Noviembre 1,936

_"Milicianos y suboficiales republicanos entran en el barco prisión "Atlante", sacan del buque y en el mismo muelle asesinan a 50 detenidos ( militares, civiles y sacerdotes ) con fusiles, pistolas e incluso armas blancas. Los milicianos los sacaron del buque mediante listas leídas nominalmente."_


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Jul 2019)

*ANTONIO GALLEGO VISGLERIO, último alcalde REPUBLICANO de Alcalá de los Gazules (Cádiz), ASESINADO en 1936 por pistoleros franquistas*




Antonio Gallego Visglerio nació en Alcalá de los Gazules en1893. Era propietario del “Café los Serios” y de un camión dedicado al transporte general de mercancías. Casado con Antonia Gallego Lozano con la que tuvo 5 hijos. Fue concejal de la primera corporación municipal republicana de Alcalá a partir de las elecciones del 5 de 1931. La izquierda republicana consiguió una aplastante mayoría de votos en las elecciones generales del 28 de junio. El 95% de los votos de Alcalá fueron para la Coalición Republicano-Socialista.
Antonio Gallego, accedió a la Alcaldía el 14 octubre de 1933 por dimisión de su antecesor. Al mes de acceder a la alcaldía Gallego Visglerio se celebraron en todo el país elecciones generales. Era noviembre de 1933 y la alta abstención anarcosindicalista fue protagonista. En Alcalá de los Gazules llegó casi al 80%. La corporación dirigida por Gallego se mantuvo en el cargo hasta que prácticamente fue destituida por el gobernador civil radical Luis de Armiñán el 9 de octubre de 1934. En su lugar entró de alcalde Pedro Díaz Montes de Oca.
El triunfo del Frente Popular en las elecciones de 1936 permitió restituir a la corporación municipal democráticamente elegida en 1931 y Antonio Gallego volvió a ocupar la Alcaldía desde el 21 de febrero bajo las siglas de Unión Republicana. Uno de los proyectos más interesantes que acometió la corporación que presidía Antonio Gallego fue el abastecimiento de aguas. El 4 de marzo la corporación municipal solicitó un préstamo para la ejecución del proyecto de traída y abastecimiento, que trajo al pueblo las tuberías para iniciar las obras, pero todo quedó paralizado por la Guerra Civil.
Antonio Gallego era un hombre honesto y pacífico, religioso. Aunque anticlericalismo y laicismo eran señas de identidad de la izquierda política, ser de izquierdas no era excluyente de los sentimientos religiosos. Antonio Gallego socorrió con su propio dinero a las monjas del Beaterio de Jesús, María y José de Alcalá de los Gazules. El alcalde protegía a las monjas: “Estad tranquilas, el pueblo de Alcalá es noble y aquí no se va a quemar nada. Si alguna de vosotras tiene miedo, yo ofrezco mi casa, que es bastante amplia, para albergaros a todas”.
Una de las últimas reuniones a las que asistió Antonio Gallego como Alcalde fue la Asamblea Magna de Alcaldes de la provincia celebrada el 12 de julio, tratando el tema de las fincas roturadas sin labrar dedicadas en su mayor parte a la ganadería, reunión en la que participó el doctor Blas Infante. Los alcaldes de la provincia expusieron las dificultades de los pueblos y del poder central para atender los problemas de los municipios.
Gallego fue una más de las víctimas que el golpe militar de 1936 causó en Alcalá. La derecha alcalaína llevaba algún tiempo preparando el golpe. A la izquierda le cogió de improvisto, la misma mañana del 18 de julio se celebró una última reunión en el ayuntamiento. Al día siguiente, el todavía alcalde Antonio Gallego mandó emisarios a los campos, para que los hombres que trabajaban en la descorchá regresaran al pueblo en auxilio de la República. Todo fue en vano. Los golpistas, bien organizados y armados desde los primeros momentos, comenzaron con las detenciones. La guardia civil y los falangistas detuvieron a Gallego el día 21, junto al teniente de alcalde Andrés Jobacho Benítez y el interventor municipal José Franco Rodríguez. Medio centenar de alcalaínos fueron asesinados por los golpistas.
Gallego y varios concejales del Frente Popular fueron encarcelados durante 3 días en Medina Sidonia. El 24 lo sacaron para asesinarlo con el concejal y ex alcalde alcalaíno José Sandoval Moreno en algún paraje entre Paterna y San José del Valle. Antonio dejó viuda y 5 huérfanos: María, Francisca, Francisco, Antonia y José. En 1940, sin comprender el asesinato del cabeza de familia, y por no soportar la convivencia con los criminales, abandonaron Alcalá de los Gazules.
Alcalá de los Gazules ha homenajeado al último alcalde republicano y algunos de sus concejales. En el barrio de San Antonio, calles de nueva creación se han rotulado con los nombres de “Alcalde Antonio Gallego”, “Alcalde José Sanoval”, “Concejal Andrés Jobacho” y “Concejal Domingo Ortega”. Los 4 fueron asesinados en agosto de 1936 en parajes cercanos a Casas Viejas, Paterna y San José del Valle.


----------



## fredesvindo (23 Jul 2019)

*La vieja tradición comunista de asesinar y culpar a los ‘fascistas’*
Juan E. Pflüger *Juan E. Pflüger* / 19 diciembre, 2017

Acabamos de vivir un ejemplo más de esta *vieja práctica comunista -y socialista-* que consiste en asesinar y practicar una violencia salvaje contra quien es considerado enemigo político y después, hablar de autodefensa y culpar al otro, al que se denomina fascista.
*Víctor Laínez* no había hecho más que lucir unos tirantes con la bandera de España. Fue suficiente para que le costase la vida. Ahora, quienes pretenden defender al supuesto asesino, *Rodrigo Lanza,* lo justifican señalando que la víctima había militado en Falange en los años ochenta y que había hecho, en los últimos años, algún comentario facha.





Con ello limpian su conciencia e intentan influir en la opinión pública. Pero esto no es nada nuevo. *Se vivió durante la Segunda República.* Cuando los falangistas caían como moscas a manos de los poistoleros comunistas y socialistas, en su mayor parte de las Juventudes Socialistas Unificadas (JSU) de Santiago Carrillo. Entonces, también se hablaba de la violencia provocadora de lo que llamaban el fascismo español. De Falange Española de las JONS.
Este artículo recopila muchos de los asesinatos cometidos por comunistas y anarquistas antes de que, en junio de 1934, los falangistas mataran, en venganza por un asesinato previo, a un militante de las JSU.
La primera víctima de Falange fue el joven miembro de las JONSJ *José Ruiz de la Hermosa*, asesinado en Daimiel (Ciudad Real) el 2 de noviembre de 1933. Era funcionario de Hacienda destinado en Canarias. Viajó a Madrid para asistir al acto de presentación de Falange en el Teatro de la Comedia el 29 de octubre de 1933 y, después, fua a su localidad natal, Daimiel, a visitar a su familia. Cuando estaba allí acudió a un mitin de las JSU donde se criticó al Gobierno y a Ruiz de la Hermosa se le ocurrió gritar “Recordad Casas Viejas”, en alusión a la represión del Gobierno Azaña contra milicianos anarquistas en aquella localidad. La multitud empezó a golpearle y le sacaron a golpes hasta la puerta donde un tal José Ruiz de la Hermosa (coincidían los apellidos de víctima y asesino) le apuñaló y, una vez en el suelo, fue golpeado hasta quedar irreconocible. Murió como consecuencia de los golpes.




Solamente un mes después, en Zalamea de la Serena (Badajoz) era asesinado otro falangista,* Juan Jara.* De profesión panadero, había sido uno de los fundadores de Falange en ese próspero municipio extremeño. Una noche, tras discutir de política con varios socialistas del pueblo, regresaba solo a su casa y fue asesinado de un disparo en la cabeza, por detrás por uno de los socialistas con los que había discutido.
El 26 de ese mes, en Villanueva de la Reina (Jaén) caía *Tomás Polo Gallego.* Fue atacado por un dirigente local de las Juventudes Socialistas en la noche del 24 de diciembre mientras cantaba villancicos en un bar. Dos días después moría como consecuencia de las heridas sufridas.
PUBLICIDAD





La siguiente víctima la encontramos en Madrid, el 11 de enero de 1934. *Francisco de Paula Sampol* era un joven estudiante universitario que había tenido la osadía de comprar el segundo número del semanario falangista FE. Tras separarse unos metros del punto de venta del periódico, recibió dos disparos por la espalda que le atravesaron el corazón. Murió al instante.
*Matías Montero* fue asesinado el 9 de febrero de 1934. A sus 21 años cursaba quinto de medicina en la Universidad de Madrid y pertenecía al Sindicato Español Universitario (SEU) y había estado vendiendo el semanario FE. Cuando regresaba en solitario por la calle Juan Álvarez Mendizabal de Madrid, recibió dos disparos por la espalda en el corazón. Después, otros tres disparos más en el estómago. El asesino, Francisco Tello – afiliado a las JSU_, fue juzgado y José Antonio Primo de Rivera, que ejerció la acusación particular, consiguió para él una condena de 23 años y 3 meses. De poco sirvió, porque fue indultado en febrero de 1936 tras la llegada al poder del Frente Popular.





El 8 de marzo siguiente, mientras vendía el semanario FE, era asesinado a tiros *Angel Montesinos Carbonell*, un joven dependiente de comercio que se había afiliado a Falange en los primeros momentos. Su asesinato tuvo lugar en la calle Fuencarral.
PUBLICIDAD
La siguiente víctima fue una de las que más consternación causó entre los primeros falangistas. Fue el asesinato de* Jesús Hernández Rodríguez, un alumno de bachillerato de tan solo 15 años.* Fue asesinado junto a la Casa del Pueblo situada en la calle Augusto Figueroa de Madrid por un grupo de miembros de las JSU que salió del local. Recibió un disparo por la espalda que le atravesó la arteria femoral causándole una lenta muerte desangrado.
En el municipio jienense de Torreperojil murió asesinado* José Hurtado García*, un pequeño propietario agrícola de 22 años de edad que era afiliado a Falange y hermano del jefe local del partido. El 6 de junio de 1934, José Hurtado estaba trabajando en un cortijo que tenía arrendado. Eran las seis de la madrugada y recibió una comitiva de huelguistas que le obligaron a despedir a las decenas de trabajadores que había contratado para la faena porque los consideraban esquiroles. Tras explicar a sus empleados que era mejor no enfrentarse, se quedó solo en la explotación y, una hora después recibió aviso de la Guardia Civil de que acudiera al cortijo Poco Humo, en el que los propietarios se habían enfrentado a los huelguistas. El dueño de ese cortijo se encontraba herido de bala y encerrado junto a su familia en la vivienda del cortijo a la que los militantes socialistas y anarquistas habían prendido fuego.
A pesar del riesgo, José Hurtado entró en la vivienda e intentó sacar a la hija pequeña de los dueños que tenía tres años. Los huelguistas se lo impidieron a tiros. Volvió al interior de la casa e intentó salir por una ventana trasera, pero fue sorprendido y asesinado de un disparo en la cabeza mientras tenía a la pequeña de tres años en brazos.
El 10 de junio de aquel año fue asesinado en Valdesilla de Santander* Francisco Marcano Gartua.* Volvía de noche andando desde el municipio de Corrales de Buelva cuando fue cercado por un grupo de afiliados a las JSU que le propinaron una paliza y lo dejaron abandonado en la cuneta dándole por muerto. Eran las 10 de la noche, y no fue recogido hasta las siete de la mañana siguiente. Trasladado al centro de salud de Valdesilla, murió a las pocas horas.
Estos son solamente diez ejemplos. Pero son decenas más. Iremos contando sus casos para mostrar que antes de que lo que ellos llaman el fascismo español -Falange- matara al primer afiliado de las JSU, fueron casi medio centenar los caídos de la Falange. De ellos se burlaban sus enemigos -de izquierda y derecha- diciendo que FE no eran las siglas de Falange Española, sino de Funeraria Española.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Jul 2019)

*En el monte de A Caeira (Pontevedra), los franquistas FUSILARON a 10 REPUBLICANOS en 1936*





Placa en memoria de los hombres y mujeres que murieron por defender la democracia, la libertad y los derechos de Galicia. Sin odio, sin resentimiento, pero con el recuerdo vivo
Aquel fatídico 12 de noviembre de 1936, diez pontevedreses fueron asesinados por ser fieles a sus ideas, a los valores democráticos, y por defender la legalidad Republicana. Aquellos 10 hombres eran:
*Amancio Caamaño Cimadevila*, médico y veterinario, 42 años, natural de Negreira (A Coruña) y vecino de Pontevedra. Titular-propietario de una relevante clínica de la ciudad. Director del Hospital Provincial. Presidente del Centro Republicano de Pontevedra. Fundó y dirigió el diario Clarín de Pontevedra. Colaborador del Socorro Rojo Internacional. En julio de 1936, fue detenido por los sublevados, en consejo de guerra condenado a muerte y finalmente fusilado.
*Telmo Bernárdez Santomé*, nació en 1885 en Redondela (Pontevedra). Fue médico municipal en 1923 y vicepresidente del Colegio Oficial de Médicos de Pontevedra. Promotor del agrarismo, contra la opresión y a favor del campesinado. Editor de “Nueva Gente” y “La Opinión”. Alcalde de Redondela en 1923. Detenido el 5 de septiembre de 1936 y encarcelado, sentenciado a muerte y fusilado en la carretera de Campañó. Su familia y su círculo social fueron fuertemente represaliados.
*Luis Poza Pastrana* nació en Pontevedra en 1909. Era hijo del conocido médico Celestino Poza Cobas. Ejerció en el Hospital Provincial. Miembro del Centro Republicano, militó en el Partido Socialista Radical y luego en el Partido Gallego. Miembro del Comité de Cooperación Intelectual de Pontevedra. En las elecciones de febrero de 1936 fue orador del Frente Popular. Tras el 18 de julio, fue despedido de su consultorio médico el 18 de agosto, arrestado, juzgado y condenado a muerte, recibió un disparo en la carretera de Campañó.
*Paulo Novás Souto* nació en 1900 São Paulo (Brasil), regresó con su familia a Galicia y se convirtió en maestro en el Plan de Estudios de 1914. Fue maestro en la escuela mixta de Sacks, Cotobade (1925-1927), luego en Cobres, Vilaboa, y finalmente en el Instituto de Pontevedra creado en 1931. Pertenecía al comité organizador de la “Casa del Maestro” en Pontevedra. Militante de Izquierda Republicana. Tras el golpe del 18 de julio de 1936 fue arrestado, juzgado y sentenciado a muerte. Asesinado en la carretera de Campañó.
*Germán Adrio Mañá*, nacido en 1880 en Arealonga, Vilagarcía de Arousa. Profesor, director y propietario de Colegio, afiliado a la UGT y miembro del PSOE, concejal en Vilagarcía de Arousa. Arrestado tras el golpe fascista, fue sometido al consejo de guerra por rebelión militar, sentenciado a muerte, y asesinado en el kilómetro 1 de la carretera de Campañó.
*Benigno Rey Pavón* nació en 1909 en Pontevedra. Hijo del relojero y republicano Arturo Rey Juncal, fue maestro nacional. Fue un destacado deportista y líder de la Sociedad de Gimnasia de Pontevedra. Fue profesor interino en Lantaño (Portas) en 1933. En 1936 profesor en Penzol (Asturias). Durante la rebelión fascista de 1936, estaba de vacaciones en Pontevedra. Fue arrestado, encarcelado. Sentenciado a muerte por traición, fue fusilado en la carretera de Campañó.
*Ramiro Paz Carbajal*, natural de Pontevedra (1891). Periodista. Aprendió tipografía en Vigo con 13 años, viajó a Argentina y regresó en 1917. Presidente del Grupo Socialista de Pontevedra, concejal de Pontevedra, dirigió la Federación de Trabajadores. Desde 1920 al 22 volvió a Buenos Aires. Al regreso estableció la prensa “El Popular”. Fue presidente de la AS de Pontevedra “La Internacional”, dirigió “La Hora”. En 1934 fue arrestado y su imprenta “La Popular” fue destruida. En 1936 fue miembro de la Diputación Provincial, presidente Provincial del Frente Popular, de la Asociación Tipográfica y de la Federación Provincial Socialista de Pontevedra. Arrestado el 20 de julio del 36, juzgado en Pontevedra, sentenciado y tiroteado a muerte en la carretera de Campañó.
*José Adrio Barreiro* nació en Pontevedra en 1910. Abogado, gobernador de Orense en 1933. Casado con Aurora Poza Pastrana, hermana del también asesinado Luis Poza Pastrana. Tras el triunfo del Frente Popular en 1936 fue nombrado presidente de la Diputación de Pontevedra el 19 de marzo. En abril de 1936 fue compromisario para la elección del presidente de la República. Líder de Unión Republicana, con el golpe de estado del 36, fue arrestado, juzgado, sentenciado y fusilado.
*Victor Casas Rey* nació en 1900 en La Coruña. Pperiodista y político gallego, en 1916 dejó su trabajo de vendedor ambulante de zapatos, en 1918 participó en la Primera Asamblea Nacional de Lugo, de la cual surgió el “Manifiesto Nazonalista”, base común de todos los programas de nacionalismo gallego. Luchó contra el dictadura de Primo de Rivera. Viajó por el país para traer el mensaje del nacionalismo gallego. Participó en la fundación de la Fiesta de Galicia en 1931, de la que fue presidente en la provincia de Pontevedra y A Coruña. Tras el golpe fascista fue arrestado, sentenciado en un consejo de guerra y fusilado por tropas franquistas en el Monte Caeira.
*Juan Rico González*, nacido en Ferrol en 1895. Capitán de la Guardia de Asalto. El 16 de julio de 1936 propuso al gobernador civil Gonzalo Acosta Pan la detención de los líderes militares y civiles que conspiraban para el golpe de estado. El gobernador lo ignoró sus advertencias y lo envió a Vigo. Rico regresó a Pontevedra el día 18, se puso en contacto con el Frente Popular. En una reunión de la Juventud Socialista Unificada y los partidos de izquierda Rico proporcionó armas de la guardia municipal y del cuartel de Asalto, pero fue incapacitado por el Gobernador. Tras el golpe del 1936, fue arrestado, juzgado, sentenciado, y muerto por un disparo en la carretera de Campañó.
En cada aniversario los pontevedreses recuerdan esa fecha funesta y simbolizan en estos ejemplos llenos de luz y dignidad las miles de víctimas de la violencia fascista reuniéndose en torno al monumento que les recuerda su memoria. Recordar es un deber ético y político, el silencio y el olvido son como la última derrota, la muerte definitiva para las víctimas de la represión.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 Jul 2019)

*La mayor barbarie del franquismo*
*El Centro Andaluz de la Fotografía revisa la masacre de civiles que huyeron de Málaga en 1937. El nuevo Gobierno regional despide al director que programó la muestra*





Un soldado republicano al este de Málaga en 1937.INTERNATIONAL CENTER OF PHOTOGRAPHY DE NUEVA YORK
El infame bombardeo de Gernika por la Legión Cóndor en abril de 1937 se convirtió en seguida —y definitivamente gracias al célebre cuadro de Picasso— en el eje principal de la denuncia ante la opinión pública internacional tanto de la barbarie franquista como de la participación de las potencias nazi-fascistas en la Guerra Civil mientras las democracias europeas se encogían de hombros.

Concebida como una operación de propaganda a mayor gloria del golpismo y sus aliados, no existen apenas más imágenes que las realizadas por reporteros empotrados que las divulgaron en las principales revistas ilustradas europeas y los noticieros cinematográficos de la época. Solo las pocas fotografías del folleto del médico canadiense Norman Bethune, _El crimen del camino Málaga-Almería,_ están hechas desde el lado de las víctimas y recogen el éxodo. Aparte, se conocían las firmadas por Robert Capa, tomadas ya en una Almería bajo el _shock_ del bombardeo especialmente cruel del 12 de febrero, con la ciudad desbordada por la presencia de alrededor de 300.000 personas refugiadas.





Vista de la exposición.

Recientemente, y casi con cuentagotas, han ido viendo la luz más documentos gráficos relacionados con este episodio y que obligan a un replanteamiento de la autoría de la obra producida por el famoso fotógrafo y por Gerda Taro, demasiado tiempo despachada como “la novia de Robert Capa”. Las fotografías de ambos, publicadas en las revistas francesas _Regards_ y _Ce Soir,_ la alemana _Die Volks-Illustrierte_ y la checoslovaca_Španělsko_, además de la documentación del contrataque del batallón Chapaiev de la XIII Brigada Internacional en la costa de Almería y Granada, constituyen el núcleo de la exposición _Taro y Capa en el frente de Málaga. Las fotografías de las Brigadas Internacionales._ Este valioso material procede del International Center of Photography de Nueva York, la Bibliothèque Nationale de France, el Archivo de la Resistencia Austriaca en Viena, los Archives Nationales de France y el legado del escritor y brigadista Alfred Kantorowicz en Hamburgo.

Comisariada por Fernando Alcalde, de la Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica 14 de Abril, la exposición representa una ocasión idónea para la reflexión acerca del papel que en la construcción de la memoria colectiva y, a la postre, de nuestra identidad desempeñan las producciones culturales —y en concreto, la fotografía—. Qué y cómo se difunde y se consume. O, todo lo contrario, se silencia.

La muestra puede verse en el Centro Andaluz de la Fotografía, en Almería. A la inauguración, el pasado 12 de julio, en contra de lo habitual, no asistió el director del centro.

El CAF fue creado en 1992 y, por primera vez desde su fundación, su dirección fue adjudicada en 2017 en un concurso público, por un jurado de profesionales y siguiendo el código de buenas prácticas. Pero habiendo escasamente superado la mitad de los cuatro años de duración del contrato, este ha sido rescindido, y su titular, Rafael Doctor, despedido.

La razón aducida es la desaparición de la dirección de Programas de Fotografía, de la que depende el CAF. La mesa sectorial del arte contemporáneo español —que congrega asociaciones de artistas y comisarios, de coleccionistas, docentes o galeristas— ha respondido contundentemente, denunciando la supresión de una de las escasas instituciones dedicadas en España al ámbito de la fotografía y condenando la inaceptable injerencia política que implica esta medida de la Consejería de Cultura y Patrimonio Histórico de la Junta de Andalucía.

Es admirable la soltura con que el poder político simultanea la censura tradicional con su enmascaramiento burocrático
Al frente de dicha Consejería se encuentra desde el pasado mes de enero la veterana militante del PP y experta en derecho comunitario Patricia del Pozo. Glosando su nombramiento, la prensa más afín destacó su gusto por el flamenco, “al que su padre es un gran aficionado”, o las corridas de toros. En esa línea cabe interpretarse su anuncio de “declarar bien de interés cultural las rehalas y la montería” o el de una “ley del flamenco”. En todo caso, el grueso de la gestión de la cultura andaluza ha ido a recaer en un cargo de nuevo cuño, el secretario general de Innovación Cultural y Museos, con el que, no menos sorprendentemente, ha sido agraciado el empresario cántabro Fernando Francés García, célebre por los continuos enredos, siempre al límite de la (i)legalidad, que provoca la porosidad con que concibe el lucro propio y la administración de los recursos públicos. A fin de cuentas, el modelo que el neoliberalismo sueña: sacrificarlo todo en el altar de los intereses de la libérrima y soberana empresa. Incluidas las instituciones públicas.

Es digna de admirarse la soltura con que el poder político simultanea, ambidiestro, la autoritaria censura de corte tradicional, propia de los regímenes dictatoriales, con su enmascaramiento tras subterfugios tecnoburocráticos de interminables reestructuraciones en nombre de una “optimización” de nunca queda claro exactamente qué. Una maraña entre la que se ve alejarse el improbable día del fin de esta querencia por una anomalía que se revela, ¡ay!, tan española.

En medio de un paisaje sometido a una violenta mutación —de un lado, una clónica y banal arquitectura turística; del otro, la arrolladora generalización de la agricultura intensiva–, no es fácil reconocer aquella carretera de 1937. En la Nacional 340 entre Málaga y Almería, abandonada hoy en muchos de sus tramos, no atruenan las bombas impeliendo al viajero a “ir más deprisa”: una moderna autovía le permite dejar cómodamente de lado las paradas y vistas indeseadas. Con la misma eficacia con que nuestros gestores político-culturales se desviven por ahorrarnos los siempre fastidiosos _guernicas_ aún pendientes.


----------



## klopec (24 Jul 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *ANTONIO GALLEGO VISGLERIO, último alcalde REPUBLICANO de Alcalá de los Gazules (Cádiz), ASESINADO en 1936 por pistoleros franquistas*



Dice el artículo biográfico que :

_"A la izquierda le cogió de improvisto, la misma mañana del 18 de julio se celebró una última reunión en el ayuntamiento. Al día siguiente, el todavía alcalde Antonio Gallego *mandó emisarios a los campos, para que los hombres que trabajaban en la descorchá regresaran al pueblo en auxilio de la República*."_

Afortunadamente el Alcalde no pudo llegar a organizar el Comité de Defensa de la República y la consiguiente represión y matanza contra los rivales políticos que era habitual en las poblaciones de la zona que quedaron en manos de la extrema izquierda. Es fácil llegar a esta conclusión comparando la actuación de los elementos revolucionarios en pueblos cercanos, como por ejemplo en *Setenil* :

_
"Con el intento de conquista de los rebeldes del 27 de julio se desató una *ola de violencia por parte de los republicanos de Setenil*, apoyados por fuerzas izquierdistas de Ronda y la comarca. El primer episodio de gravedad fue el asalto del Cuartel de la Guardia Civil, que se fechó el 28 de julio por parte de la administración en los consejos sumarísimos. Dicho asalto fue llevado a cabo por milicianos de la localidad ayudados por la columna venida de Ronda. Apenas se pueden desarrollar más datos sobre los participantes o detalles del suceso, ya que incluso la fecha es confusa. Lo que queda claro es que el asalto se llevó a cabo entre el 27 y el 28 de julio, por parte de vecinos de Setenil y por la mencionada Columna de Ronda.

"El episodio más cruel que se produjo bajo el gobierno republicano fue *el asesinato de casi una veintena de vecinos de Setenil el 24 de agosto de 1936*, día en que se celebraba la feria y la fiesta de San Bartolomé. Se produjo una serie de detenciones y posteriores fusilamientos a vecinos “derechistas”, por parte de milicianos setenileños y fuerzas de Ronda."

"El número se dispara el 24 de agosto cuando son asesinados 18 vecinos de la localidad. Fueron por un lado, 13 hombres llevados a las afueras del pueblo, a la Finca “La Escalanta”, concretamente al cruce de caminos llamado “Puerto del Monte” donde fueron fusilados. Todos ellos fueron considerados miembros de la derecha que estaban a favor del golpe de estado sublevado. Sus cuerpos fueron trasladados al cementerio del pueblo donde fueron enterrados. Los cinco restantes de los 18 asesinados, fueron llevados a Ronda *donde fueron fusilados en la plaza de toros de dicha localidad*. Se trataban de dos guardias civiles y tres vecinos de la localidad, de los cuales sólo el cuerpo de uno de ellos fue enterrado en Setenil."_


Es obvio que la actuación por parte de las fuerzas de orden *fue absolutamente preventiva*. Sobre todo refuerza esta idea el hecho de que *NO SE EJECUTÓ A NADIE* *en Alcalá de los Gazules*. SE DESCONOCE SI LOS "_DESAPARECIDOS_" HUYERON EN DIRECCIÓN MÁLAGA ( COMO MILES DE LA ZONA ), FUERON TRASLADADOS A MEDINA SIDONIA O REALMENTE FUERON JUZGADOS Y EJECUTADOS.

Por tanto se agradece más rigor en las informaciones y menos manipulación y melodrama. En un pueblo con gran peso de los anarcosindicalistas de las criminales FAI *el destino de las monjas y las personas de derechas hubiera sido el mismo que en Setenil, Ronda y otros pueblos de la zona*.


----------



## Nut (24 Jul 2019)

La ONU recomienda a España extraditar o juzgar los crímenes del franquismo


----------



## klopec (24 Jul 2019)

Nut dijo:


> La ONU recomienda a España extraditar o juzgar los crímenes del franquismo



Ésto es de hoy. Es lo habitual en los juzgados españoles. La ONU puede decir lo que le salga de los cojones : pueden empezar por Hiroshima y Nagasaki, visitar la isla de Nazino, continuar por Shabra y Chatila y darse una vuelta por la Franja de Gaza, por ejemplo.

Desestiman la querella contra los crímenes del franquismo

Y si la ONU quiere seguir que le pregunten al ex-funcionario franquista Viñas o al ex-catedrático y ex-ministro franquista Mayor Zaragoza, que lo tienen cerca.


----------



## Nut (24 Jul 2019)

*En la ONU, el tema de España fue uno de los primeros en ser tratado por la organización, por iniciativa de la delegación de Polonia.3*

Entre mayo y junio de 1946, el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU hizo un estudio sobre la situación política en España, llegando a las siguientes conclusiones:


El régimen de Franco era de naturaleza fascista, establecido con ayuda del régimen nazi de Alemania y el régimen fascista de Italia.
A pesar de las protestas aliadas, Franco ayudó a las potencias del eje enviando a la División Azul a la Unión Soviética y apoderándose deTánger en 1940.
Franco, junto con Hitler y Mussolini, fue culpable de la conspiración que resultó en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, en la cual se aplazó la beligerancia de Franco hasta el momento que se acordara mutuamente.34
*Convencida de que el régimen franquista fue impuesto al pueblo español por la fuerza con la ayuda de las potencias del Eje (a las cuales ayudó durante la guerra) y que no representaba al pueblo español, haciendo imposible la participación en asuntos internacionales del pueblo español con las Naciones Unidas,4 el 12 de diciembre de 1946 la Asamblea General adoptó la Resolución 39, mediante la cual se excluía al gobierno español de organismos internacionales y conferencias establecidas por las Naciones Unidas*

Cuestión española (Naciones Unidas) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## klopec (24 Jul 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *La mayor barbarie del franquismo*
> *El Centro Andaluz de la Fotografía revisa la masacre de civiles que huyeron de Málaga en 1937. El nuevo Gobierno regional despide al director que programó la muestra*
> 
> 
> ...



Me agrada que se confirme mediante ese testimonio fotográfico que la "_Desbandá_" no fue mas que la huída de los milicianos de Málaga utilizando como escudos humanos a civiles, no pocos de los cuales habían intervenido en las matanzas de "derechistas" previas a la toma por el ejército nacional. *Parece ser que el miliciano fusil al hombro es una "víctima". *

Bien, otra exposición para intentar reflotar la patraña organizada por la pandilla "memorialista" y que ya ha sido ampliamente refutada :


- La toma de Málaga se produce *el dia 7 de febrero*. Las operaciones continúan hasta que los nacionales llegan a la zona de Motril el dia 9, fijándose el frente en la zona de Carchuna / Castell hasta el final de la guerra.

- *Bethune llega a Almería el dia 10 POR LO QUE YA SE HABÍA CERRADO EL FRENTE Y TERMINADAS LAS OPERACIONES*. Además, Bethune no pasó de Adra, sin estar claro si llegó siquiera.

- Por tanto LAS FOTOGRAFÍAS SE REALIZARON EN ZONA REPUBLICANA y lo único que pueden reflejar es la desidia de las autoridades rojas en el auxilio a la masa en huída. Las quejas del médico debieran de haberse hecho a las inútiles autoridades republicanas.

- Por supuesto no recogen nigún acto de violencia PORQUE NO LO HUBO. Como tampoco recoge los robos, asesinatos y saqueos cometidos por la turba a lo largo del camino como por ejemplo en Adra.


Por tanto la exposición es otra muestra mas de propaganda basura que intentar dramatizar la inutilidad e incompetencia de las autoridades republicanas de entonces y crear la leyenda de una masacre que sólo existe en la imaginación de los que quieren ocultar el acto mas cobarde y vergonzoso de la guerra civil.

Sobre el posterior bombardeo de Almería deberían de incluír en el panfleto que* el acorazado Jaime I se encontraba en el puerto al mando de un cabo*. Igual se olvidan porque quieren tapar que mientras los barquitos nacionales hacían lo que querían por la costa en el Jaime I la tripulación se dedicaba a tocar el acordeón como bien refleja la famosa fotografía de Gerda Taro.


----------



## klopec (24 Jul 2019)

Nut dijo:


> *En la ONU, el tema de España fue uno de los primeros en ser tratado por la organización, por iniciativa de la delegación de Polonia.3*
> 
> Entre mayo y junio de 1946, el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU hizo un estudio sobre la situación política en España, llegando a las siguientes conclusiones:



Actualízate Nut: La resolución fué revocada y dejada sin efecto en 1.950 dando el golpe de gracia a los sinvergüenzas y criminales de la República en el exilio y confirmando la absoluta legalidad y legitimidad de la España de Franco.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 Jul 2019)

*Torturas en los campos de concentración de Franco: así volvían católicos a los prisioneros*
*El periodista Carlos Hernández documenta la existencia de casi 300 recintos en los que el franquismo implantó un mecanismo de exterminio ideológico.*

David Barreira  @davidbr94
El informe redactado por el *teniente coronel Pedro Cagigao*, máximo responsable del campo de concentración de El Burgo de Osma, llegó a la mesa de *Franco*: "¡Espectáculo soberbio! ¡Cuadro imponente de una magestad (sic) y grandeza que solo puede verse en la España del Caudillo, el de *3.082 prisioneros de rodillas con las manos cruzadas y discurriendo entre ellos diez sacerdotes que distribuían la Sagrada Forma!*". El franqusimo, en los primeros años de la dictadura, caminaba imparable hacia la victoria total sobre el enemigo: cautivo, desarmado y arrodillado ante la cruz.

De esa época, de la obsesión del nuevo régimen implantado tras la *Guerra Civil*por convertir a todos los presos republicanos en fervientes católicos, se conserva en la Biblioteca Nacional una foto que simboliza todo el horror de los campos, de la represión. Un joven menor de edad, rapado y en los huesos, encerrado en Aranda de Duero (Burgos), es *obligado a comulgar* de rodillas. Su mirada se pierde en dirección al suelo, y en su rostro se dibuja esa *sumisión ideológica* perseguida por la maquinaria de Franco.



"Es la foto que representa lo que fueron los campos de concentración durante el franquismo", explica a este periódico *Carlos Hernández de Miguel*, autor de _Los campos de concentración de Franco_(Ediciones B), una monumental investigación en la que ha empleado más de tres años y en la que documenta un vasto sistema concentracionario repartido por toda la geografía peninsular que se mantuvo operativo hasta la muerte del dictador en 1975. En su trabajo, el periodista identifica *casi 300 recintos en los que estuvieron prisioneras entre 700.000 y un millón de personas*. El anterior análisis, del historiador Javier Rodrigo, acreditaba la existencia de 188.


Prisioneros haciendo el saludo fascista en el campo de concentración de Irún, en GuipúzcoaBiblioteca Nacional
El primero se inauguró en el Protectorado de Marruecos en las primeras horas de sublevación militar, y los jerarcas franquistas ya avisaban de sus intenciones: "Es necesario *propagar una atmósfera de terror*. Tenemos que crear una impresión de dominación (...) Cualquiera que sea abierta o secretamente defensor del Frente Popular debe ser fusilado", diría el general Mola el 19 de julio de 1936. "Al que resista, ya sabéis lo que tenéis que hacer: *a la cárcel o al paredón, lo mismo da*", añadiría Yagüe unos días más tarde. Cuando el engranaje represor comenzó a hacerse cada vez mayor, Franco ordenó la creación de la Inspección General de los Campos de Concentración.

"Los campos no fueron una reacción a la violencia que se registra en el bando republicano, son *una estrategia predeterminada antes del golpe*", detalla Hernández. ¿Y qué pretendía el franquismo, sobre todo en la posguerra, con el hacinamiento de los reclusos? "Primero, el exterminio físico —fusilamientos, _paseíllos_, consejos de guerra sumarísimos— e ideológico: hay pruebas documentales. Luego, una selección que consistía en investigar a cada prisionero para 'clasificarlo' en uno de los tres grupos —*enemigos considerados irrecuperables*, que debían ser fusilados o condenados a largas penas de prisión; *los desafectos*, que podían ser 'reeducados' y eran destinados a batallones de trabajos forzados; y los que consiguen demostrar que son *afectos al Movimiento*—. Por último, la reeducación, el lavado de cerebro con charlas patrióticas y en el que tuvo un papel fundamental la Iglesia".


Prisioneros de un campo cántabro haciendo gimnasia. La sesión fue preparada para tomar fotografías de cara a un reportaje elaborado por el servicio de propaganda franquista.BNE
La investigación de Hernández se fundamenta en la documentación generada por el Ejército —mucha de la cual fue borrada— y los *escalofriantes testimonios de los supervivientes*, envueltos por castigos, hambre, frío y hacinamiento. Uno de los más conmovedores es el de *Ángel Fernández Tijera*, confinado en Miranda de Ebro, que narra la *tortura psicológica* de pensar que la muerte estaba a la vuelta de la esquina, cuando escuchaban las pisadas de los guardias sobre la madera: "Llegaban los falangistas a los barracones y daban en los pies de uno. 'Venga arriba'. 'Oiga, que yo me llamo fulano de tal'. 'Ni fulano ni nada, arriba'. *Y les sacaban para fusilarles*".


*Los campos y la sombra de Auschwitz*
El periodista ahonda en todo el sufrimiento de los presos, como los problemas de repartirse una mísera lata de sardinas entre cuatro y el hambre que les provocaba un estreñimiento atroz —de hecho, las letrinas eran conocidas como el lugar de los tormentos— y arranca con un preámbulo en el que no le han temblado los dedos a la hora de teclear: "Mi conclusión no puede ser más clara: *solo hubo un campo de concentración y se llamaba España*". "He pasado buena parte de los tres años tratando de entender del sistema", confiesa Hernández a EL ESPAÑOL, y menciona el recinto más letal, el de San Marcos en León, donde se asesinó a entre 1.500 y 3.000 personas.


Portada de 'Los campos de concentración de Franco'.
El término campo de concentración conduce irremediablemente a pensar en el *Holocausto* y la ideología nazi. En el libro, Hernández, conocedor de este negro período —es autor de _Los últimos españoles de Mauthausen_— arremete con muchísima fuerza: "En los campos de concentración de Franco no hubo cámara de gas, pero se practicó el exterminio y se explotó a los cautivos como trabajadores esclavos. *En España no hubo un genocidio judío o gitano, pero sí hubo un verdadero holocausto ideológico*, una solución final contra quienes pensaban de forma diferente".

En conversación telefónica, el escritor añade que hay que evitar las comparaciones entre la maquinaria nazi, mucho más homogénea y organizada, y la franquista, muy caótica. Sin embargo, denuncia a la "España nazi" y la relación tan estrecha que ambos regímenes mantuvieron cuando la victoria de *Hitler* durante la *II Guerra Mundial*parecía segura, y que posteriormente la dictadura trató de borrar. "Lo hicieron porque cuando se abren los campos nazis, como el de *Auschwitz*, todo el mundo ve la verdad, y el término campo de concentración se asocia al horror de los horrores. Por eso el franquismo trató de borrar las pruebas con mayor ahínco".


Los prisioneros abarrotan el campo de concentración habilitado en la plaza de toros de Santander.BNE
Y cuatro décadas después de la muerte del dictador, todavía enterrado en su mausoleo mientras muchos de los huesos de sus víctimas permanecen desperdigados por las cunetas, cree Hernández que *"España sigue siendo un país al que le han robado la memoria y le han falseado su historia"*. ¿Y cómo revertir esto? "Con educación y reconstruyendo ese relato histórico que habría que haber hecho en la Transición. Ahora es más complicado porque se ha permitido un debate sobre la verdad o la mentira de la dictadura. Necesitamos convertir los centros de tortura en museos, que se quiten todos los símbolos fascistas, que el alumnado visite los campos...", añade. Vamos, los deberes de la memoria histórica.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Jul 2019)

*FELISA SOBAS RODRÍGUEZ, SOCIALISTA, ASESINADA por pistoleros franquistas en Boecillo (Valladolid), en 1936*




El caso es uno de los más conmovedores de la represión franquista por su brutalidad, por la edad de las víctimas, por su indefensión, por su inocencia. La represión franquista se desvela como uno de los hechos más feroces, salvajes y criminales de nuestra historia, y es en este contexto en el que se inscribe y se comprende el esfuerzo continuado del estado español por esconder, obstaculizar e impedir en último término las investigaciones sobre estos hechos, que pondrían negro sobre blanco el auténtico carácter de la sublevación militar, el baño de sangre, la matanza de inocentes y el origen del estado franquista que tuvimos que sufrir durante décadas.
Grupos armados falangistas, sembraron el terror con hechos como éste por todas las localidades vallisoletanas. Los procedimientos de estas bandas armadas, que actuaban de consuno con el ejército y con la guardia civil de cada localidad, fueron peores de lo que cualquiera puede imaginar, más crueles, más sanguinarios y ejercidos con la total impunidad que la camisa azul y la pistola al cinto brindaba a sus autores.
La Rosa de Tudela se llamaba Felisa Sobas Rodríguez. Pertenecía a una familia tradicionalmente socialista de Tudela de Duero: su padre, Rufino Sobas Pinilla, era un obrero socialista afiliado a la Casa del Pueblo desde sus orígenes; su hijo mayor, llamado Nicolás fue elegido Presidente de la Comisión de Conflictos de Tudela, y Felisa era la Presidenta de las Juventudes Socialistas de Tudela de Duero.
Los mayores de Tudela todavía la recuerdan como abanderada, desfilando por la calle Mayor el 1º de Mayo de 1936, en el gran desfile conmemorativo en el que participaban su padre y todos sus hermanos y que reunió a una enorme cantidad de vecinos, que un par de meses más tarde sufrirían las consecuencias en forma de palizas, detenciones, paseos y cárcel.
La familia Sobas fue una de las más represaliadas de Tudela. El padre fue detenido y el hermano mayor, Nicolás, se libró de la muerte al estar fuera del pueblo en los momentos de la sublevación, aunque acabó en prisión. Felisa fue citada por el alguacil para “hacer una declaración” en el ayuntamiento, y a pesar del miedo que sentía por los actos violentos que se estaban produciendo a diario, acudió sola, negándose a que su padre la acompañara por temor a que lo detuvieran.
Lo ocurrido en las dependencias municipales es sabido y es uno de los motivos de mayor vergüenza de los tudelanos: Felisa fue *violada* por varios hombres en el interior del recinto municipal, donde estuvo encerrada hasta la noche. Varias personas fueron testigos de este hecho vergonzoso. Siendo ya noche cerrada, su padre Rufino Sobas, inquieto por la tardanza de su hija, salió de su casa y se dirigió al ayuntamiento. En la calle, en una esquina de la plaza, se topó con Felisa, que estaba histérica, magullada, con las ropas mal puestas y el cuerpo ensangrentado.
Este hecho terrorífico conmovió al pueblo entero. Rufino, el padre, no podía ni quería callarlo, ni permitió que los violadores calumniaran a su hija, como habían hecho ya con otras víctimas de violación. Inmediatamente fue detenido y apaleado. Felisa estaba fuera de sí. Pocos días después se repitió la escena. Felisa fue conducida al ayuntamiento, esta vez a la fuerza. Las violaciones se repitieron. Era el día 2 de agosto, domingo.
En la madrugada del 2 al 3 de agostos del 36, un grupo de vecinos que se hallaba en un velatorio escucharon gritos y sollozos en la calle. Un grupo de hombres arrastraba a dos mujeres calle abajo. Los vecinos reconocieron sin duda alguna a Felisa y a Josefa Torrecilla, de 62 años. Al final de la calle esperaba un coche que habían incautado los golpistas. En este coche ya habían sido conducidos a la muerte varios vecinos de Tudela.
Los verdugos, todos ellos vecinos de Tudela, obligaron a subir a las dos mujeres al coche y se dirigieron hacia el puente. Los vecinos reconocieron a 2 de los captores, aunque había por lo menos 2 más. Uno de ellos, conductor del coche, era un conocido falangista vallisoletano que desde el primer momento se radicó en Tudela, donde vivía su novia, encabezando y participando en los hechos más horribles sucedidos en la localidad.
Nadie se atrevió a seguir al coche, que atravesó el puente sobre el Duero y se perdió en dirección a los pinares. Eran las 3 de la madrugada del día 3 de agosto de 1936. Pedro Sobas Toquero “Maroto”, pastor natural de Tudela, residente en Boecillo, había sido obligado varias veces a enterrar cadáveres de personas asesinadas. Fue él quien enterró los cuerpos de los 4 vecinos asesinados de Traspinedo en el cementerio de Boecillo. Hacia la mitad de la primera semana de agosto se dirigió al pinar de Boecillo, en la carretera de Las Maricas, con su rebaño de ovejas. En pleno pinar, hacia el lado derecho en dirección a Tudela, vio un montón de ropa; al acercarse pudo ver los cadáveres de 2 mujeres.
Rconoció a una de ellas como su propia sobrina, Felisa. Se encontraba en un estado lastimoso, sin ropas, destrozada y con signos evidentes de violación. A su lado estaba el cadáver de Josefa Torrecilla, vestida y con las manos atadas. Pedro Sobas recogió a sus ovejas y regresó a su casa; llamó a su hijo y le pidió que lo ayudara a enterrar los dos cadáveres. Así lo hicieron, y Pedro le dijo a su hijo que no olvidara jamás el lugar donde cavaron la fosa.
El lugar exacto, marcado con una retama, ha estado desde entonces en la memoria colectiva de Tudela, de Boecillo, de Traspinedo, en toda la zona se podía encontrar a alguna persona capaz de encontrar el lugar, que pasó a ser conocido como “La Retama de las Muertas”. Felisa Sobas, la Rosa Tudelana, pagó con tortura, violación y muerte su militancia socialista y su participación activa en la Casa del Pueblo de la localidad. Durante décadas su nombre se mantuvo en silencio, silencio obligado por los verdugos autores del crimen, por los responsables, que no quisieron evitarlo, y por los cómplices, que conociendo los hechos, los toleraron y callaron.
Pero la memoria de Felisa y su terrible final no se ha borrado jamás de la memoria colectiva del pueblo, siendo siempre motivo de vergüenza entre los tudelanos decentes, porque tanto el crimen como su impunidad es una mancha que afecta al pueblo entero. Recuerdo, pues, para Felisa Sobas, la Rosa de Tudela de Duero, y para todas aquellas mujeres asesinadas y torturadas por los franquistas en nuestra provincia, cuya memoria resurge a pesar de todos los intentos realizados para silenciarla


----------



## I. de A. (25 Jul 2019)

*Oviedo arrasada, Revolución inexplicable *
*El periodista Josep Pla juzga con severidad el Octubre asturiano de 1934, «obra del socialismo y del comunismo» *
30.05.2009 | 02:00



La Universidad de Oviedo, destruida en octubre de 1934.

Gijón, J. MORÁN

Después de comprobar el arrasamiento revolucionario de la ciudad en octubre de 1934, Josep Pla, escritor y periodista catalán, salió de Oviedo «llevándome las manos a la cabeza». Con una prosa admirable, Pla envió desde Asturias siete crónicas intensas y sobrecogedoras a su periódico, «La Veu de Catalunya» («La Voz de Cataluña»).

Josep Pla entra en Oviedo el día 16 o 17 de octubre, y lo que vio se publica en «la Veu» el 25 de octubre.

Como en la guerra europea. «Regreso a Oviedo aterrorizado por el aspecto que presenta la ciudad. No creo que la lucha civil entre ciudadanos de un mismo pueblo haya llegado nunca al extremo a que llegó aquí. Son los mismos espectáculos de la guerra europea. En el terreno de la lucha política, hay que remontarse a las escenas de la Commune de París para encontrar algo parecido. Y aún más: hay que condimentar estas escenas con la ferocidad de las de la Guerra Civil que vivieron nuestros antepasados».

Un olor insoportable. *«Entramos en Oviedo por el barrio del Seminario, donde ha instalado su cuartel general López Ochoa. En el mismo se encuentra preso Teodomiro Menéndez, quien estuvo a punto de ser linchado por la población tras ser detenido. Una compañía del Tercio tuvo que protegerle con las armas. Entramos en Oviedo, y en la primera calle encontramos un suelo centelleante de partículas de vidrio. Se tome la calle que se quiera, inmediatamente aparecen casas reventadas, tejados derrumbados, montañas de material humeante derribado, hierros retorcidos. La ciudad desprende un olor insoportable a causa del hundimiento de las cloacas».*

Abrazos y llanto.* «La gente del país no sabe aún lo que le pasa. Camina errabunda por las calles y parece buscar algo extraño -los cabellos desordenados, sin afeitar-. La gente, cuando se encuentra por las calles, se abraza llorando. Casi todo el mundo se despidió de la vida durante los nueve días de dominio de las turbas y de bombardeos de la aviación. De la Universidad no quedan sino cuatro paredes. Lo demás ha sido derrumbado. Era un edificio del siglo XVII, con una biblioteca de 60.000 volúmenes. En el alféizar de los marcos de las ventanas que quedan en pie permanecen montones de libros que sirvieron de aspilleras para disparar. En el centro del claustro ha quedado en pie la estatua del fundador de la Universidad, señor Fernando Valdés de Salas. A su alrededor todo es una mina y hay montones de material ardiendo. El Instituto ha sido dinamitado y quemado. Del teatro Campoamor -que era un pequeño teatro provinciano delicioso, con asientos de terciopelo rojo y molduras de oro- sólo queda la fachada, desde cuyas ventanas se ve el cielo. Del Palacio Episcopal no queda sino un montón de ceniza. La Delegación de Hacienda ha desaparecido. No pudieron derrumbar la Catedral porque sus bloques de piedra resistieron. Pero incendiaron y chamuscaron las torres».* (Volaron la Cámara Santa)

La destrucción de los cafés. *«Todo el barrio comercial moderno de Oviedo ha quedado destruido. Hay manzanas enteras de casas de cinco y seis pisos que no conservan sino las paredes exteriores. Tanta destrucción produce una enorme impresión. Del magnífico hotel Covadonga, del Inglés, del Flora, queda lo mismo que del edificio del Automóvil Club. La visión de estos bloques hendidos, que han sido volados con dinamita, después de ser saqueados, es inolvidable, horroriza. No ha quedado ni un café céntrico en pie. El café Niza, los bares Dragón y Riesgo han desaparecido bajo una montaña de escombros. Todo lo de Oviedo impresiona, pero la destrucción de los cafés cabe destacarse, porque no creo que hubiera ocurrido algo semejante en ninguna Revolución anterior. Un café, ¿no es la casa de todos, no es el lugar de confluencia de las más diversas ideologías, de los pensamientos más opuestos? La destrucción de estos cafés es un hecho de un sadismo y de una anormalidad total. (...) Se puede decir que en las tres calles comerciales por excelencia, lo más moderno de la ciudad -calle de Fruela, de José Tartiere, de Uría -, no ha quedado nada».*

Niña con un pulmón atravesado. *«Esta es la obra del socialismo y del comunismo en comandita con los hombres de Esquerra Catalana. Han sembrado por doquier la destrucción, las lágrimas y el cieno. Cuando se ve Oviedo -como yo acabo de verla- en el estado en que se encuentra, no hay justificación posible de la política que ha provocado semejantes estragos. A la salida de la ciudad me detiene la Guardia del cuartel. Me insta a que entre en el edificio, que en parte es hospital de sangre. Mientras arreglo los documentos, siento los alaridos de los heridos, algunos de los cuales yacen esposados. Entran, mientras tanto, sobre una litera llena de sangre, a una niña de 12 años, rubia y guapa como un sol, con un pulmón atravesado. Salgo de Oviedo llevándome las manos a la cabeza».*

Fuera de explicación lógica.
*«Los sucesos de Asturias no se explican. Superan todo esfuerzo racional, cualquier explicación lógica. La última huelga no tiene explicación en el campo societario. No había parados en Asturias. Todo funcionaba -me dice aquí todo el mundo- a pleno rendimiento. El jornal mínimo en las minas era de nueve pesetas. El ordinario oscilaba entre doce y quince pesetas. La jornada era de siete horas. El jornal mínimo se aplicaba a los trabajos al aire libre, o sea, fuera de las minas. Asturias ofrece un indudable aspecto de prosperidad. Es un país de clase media elevada a todas las categorías del confort, de un capitalismo activo y moderno, de una clase obrera abierta a todas las perspectivas. Viniendo de Castilla, Asturias es un oasis lleno de vida, de actividad, de salud y de agitación. El país dispone de una cocina abundante, un poco tosca, muy popular, alta en calorías. Contrastando con estos hechos, ha de observarse que Asturias es un país literalmente saturado de comunismo y socialismo. Las paredes están llenas de rótulos truculentos, en las librerías no hay sino literatura roja, la palabra revolución es la que más se ha repetido en Asturias en estos últimos años. Basta decir que el señor Melquíades y el reformismo son considerados los fascistas del país para comprender la transformación que han experimentado las ideas».*


----------



## machote hispano (26 Jul 2019)

Nut dijo:


> *En la ONU, el tema de España fue uno de los primeros en ser tratado por la organización, por iniciativa de la delegación de Polonia.3*
> 
> Entre mayo y junio de 1946, el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU hizo un estudio sobre la situación política en España, llegando a las siguientes conclusiones:
> 
> ...





Menos mal que tito Stalin no firmó ningún acuerdo con los nazis para repartirse Poloni....¡Oh, wait!


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Jul 2019)

*Los franquistas ASESINARON a ÁNGELA y MAGDALENA FLECHOSO LORENZO, de las JSU, en Zamora en 1936. Tenían 15 y 17 años respectivamente*




Baltasar Flechoso Blanco, casado con Francisca Lorenzo, emigró a Beasain (Guipúzcoa) tras el nacimiento de su primera hija, Dolores; el matrimonio se instaló posteriormente en Erandio (Vizcaya), donde nacieron sus otras 3 hijas: María, Magdalena y Angelita. Hacia 1924 regresaron a Zamora. El padre abrió una fragua en Cortinas de San Miguel y la madre se empleó cosiendo para una sastrería, oficio que también comenzaron a aprender las hijas. Tanto el padre como las hijas eran aficionados a la natación, que practicaban en los Tres Árboles.
Las hijas pequeñas heredaron la ideología socialista del padre, al parecer estaban vinculadas a las Juventudes Socialistas Unificadas. Las denunciaron por bordar banderas Republicanas, participar en manifestaciones de las JSU, Magdalena habría sido abanderada en el Primero de Mayo, o en el entierro del joven militante socialista Rafael Ramos Barba, asesinado en mayo por derechistas locales (el cortejo aparece en la fotografía que ilustra el perfil en Facebook del *Foro por la memoria de Zamora*). La mera participación en estos eventos era motivo suficiente para ser objeto de denuncia. Al entierro de Barba siguió una espiral de represalias mutuas: En Aspariegos se saldó con la muerte de 2 jóvenes de las JSU y 2 falangistas. Algunos participantes en este entierro lincharon al falangista Martín Álvarez, un albañil de 31 años, y agredieron a un guardia civil y a un sacerdote.
Tras controlar Zamora después del 19 de julio, los golpistas desencadenaron una campaña de terror que en el caso de los jóvenes vinculados a organizaciones obreras adquirió dimensiones de exterminio. Durante años, la prensa local de derechas había señalado de forma persistente, con acceso privilegiado a información confidencial de las fuerzas del orden, a cualquier joven izquierdista que hubiera participado en enfrentamientos con los miembros de Falange. Una mitología que todavía permanece viva en algunos ambientes de nuestra ciudad, varios artículos recientes de la prensa provincial identifica a las jóvenes socialistas de la época como arpías o tiorras y justifica implícitamente la violencia ejercida contra ellas.
Un hermano de uno de los dos falangistas asesinados en la capital en el mes de mayo se erigió en vengador y participó activamente en numerosas ejecuciones extrajudiciales, con el respaldo de las autoridades militares. En compañía de otro falangista y de un policía apodado Cara quemada, se presentaron en casa de los Flechoso preguntando por Magdalena, y al no encontrarla se llevaron a la hermana pequeña, manifestando a sus padres que la llevaban para “prestar declaración”. La propia Magdalena fue detenida en casa de su hermana mayor, donde se encontraba cuidando a un sobrino recién nacido.
Las dos hermanas *ingresaron en prisión*, lo que desmentía el pretexto de la “declaración”. Baltasar Flechoso trató de salvar a sus hijas recurriendo al general Millán Astray, al que conocía por haber trabajado para él. El general viajaba con frecuencia a Zamora, pero Baltasar no lo encontró ese día. La hermana mayor les llevó la comida a la cárcel pero al 2º o 3º día le dijeron que las habían matado la noche anterior. Ángela y Magdalena tenían respectivamente 15 y 17 años. En la documentación oficial consta el 30 de noviembre de 1936, aunque la familia insiste en que fue 10 días antes. Cuando rescataron sus cuerpos de la fosa común del cementerio de San Atilano para trasladarlos al panteón familiar, hicieron grabar en la lápida el 20 de noviembre.
Unos días más tarde, uno de los participantes en sus asesinatos visitó al padre para explicarle con todo detalle las últimas horas de vida de sus hijas. Los detalles truculentos de este feminicidio pasaron a formar parte de la tradición oral de la ciudad, en la que causaron una gran conmoción, no en vano, Angelita es la víctima más joven de la represión franquista en la capital provincial (si bien hay constancia del asesinato de otros adolescentes en diversas localidades). Del asesinato de las hermanas Flechoso se hicieron eco en sus memorias *Pilar Fidalgo*en _Nueve meses en poder de los facciosos_, publicado en 1937 y accesible en el *Foro por la Memoria de Zamora*, y el capitán de carabineros Ángel Espías Bermúdez.
La familia Flechoso no solo quedó destrozada por la pérdida de las 2 hijas menores, también fue asesinado el novio de Magdalena, además quedó marcada en la ciudad como otras tantas familias de víctimas. En 1937 Baltasar fue detenido bajo la acusación de haber contribuido a mantener a la familia de un huido. Permaneció en la cárcel hasta 1938 y, finalmente, fue absuelto en el consejo de guerra en el que sí fue condenada a 6 años, bajo la acusación de haber recaudado esta ayuda, Asunción Sampedro, una viuda que trabajaba como costurera tras haber sido cesada de su puesto en la Diputación Provincial. También pasó por la cárcel, en 1942, Dolores Flechoso, la mayor de las 4 hermanas, acusada de ayudar a otro huido.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Jul 2019)

*ETELVINO VEGA MARTÍNEZ, COMUNISTA, jefe del EJÉRCITO REPUBLICANO, FUSILADO en Alicante por los franquistas en 1939, junto a otros 26 REPUBLICANOS*




Etelvino Vega Martínez nació en Mieres (Asturias) en 1906, era chapista, de una familia obrera y combativa. Ingresó en el PCE en 1923, siendo secretario general de las Juventudes Comunistas asturianas durante 1924 y 1925. En Madrid en 1926, fue responsable de la organización juvenil desde 1929. Entre el III y el IV Congreso, ostentó el cargo de Secretario Político del Comité Central de Juventudes. Durante 1934 y 1935, Etelvino residió en Aranjuez y constituyó las Juventudes Comunistas. El 19 de Julio se hizo cargo de las milicias rojas y el 20 salió con su columna hacía la sierra del Guadarrama.
El Partido Comunista había entrenado y adiestrado a las Milicias Antifascistas Obreras y Campesinas, y Etelvino se incorporó el 20 de julio de 1936 al 5º Regimiento, en cuya creación intervino, al mando del batallón «Octubre nº 1», al frente de 200 milicianos voluntarios de las Juventudes Socialistas Unificadas que él mismo había formado en Aranjuez. Sus 200 milicianos y otras unidades, detuvieron a las columnas que intentaban la toma de Madrid. Etelvino intervino en Pelayos de la Presa, en Illescas (Toledo), en Torrejón de Velasco y en Parla, en la Sagra madrileña. El 6 de octubre, llegó a Madrid procedente de la sierra, y el 1 de noviembre de 1936 mandaba la columna Cercedilla, que operaba dentro del Ejército del Centro. A finales de 1936 y principios de 1937, Etelvino Vega estaba al mando de la Brigada Mixta C.
En la batalla de Madrid, Etelvino Vega actuó en el sector V, como oficial auxiliar, en su calidad de comandante de milicias. El 10 de noviembre, Etelvino sustituyó al teniente coronel Clarirac en el mando de un batallón del 5º Regimiento y, cuando finalizó la batalla de Madrid, ostentaba el mando de la 68 brigada. Su hermano Carlos también un activo militante comunista, fue fusilado en Oviedo por los fascistas al poco de comenzar la Guerra Civil.
El 15 de diciembre de 1936, Etelvino Vega contrajo matrimonio, en el batallón «Octubre» número 1, con Isabel Vicente Esteban, de 19 años, natural de Madrid, hija de Eduardo Vicente, uno de los firmantes del primer manifiesto del Partido Comunista Obrero Español en 1921. Isabel acompañó a su esposo en los frentes hasta que su embarazo y el cuidado de su hijo Carlos se lo impidió.
Etelvino intervino activa y exitosamente en las batallas de Brunete y Belchite, permaneciendo integrado en el XVIII cuerpo de Ejército, al mando de la División 34. En la conquista de Teruel jugó un decisivo papel, ocupando los arrabales y la Muela. El 5 de mayo de 1938 Etelvino fue nombrado teniente coronel. En la batalla del Ebro, Etelvino Vega intervino al mando del XII cuerpo de Ejército, ya como teniente coronel.
Tras la caída de Barcelona, Etelvino fue cesado en su puesto de jefe del XII cuerpo de Ejército y pasó la frontera el 8 de enero de 1939. Sin embargo, en febrero de 1939, Etelvino Vega y muchos republicanos entre ellos otros mandos militares, decididos a mantener la resistencia frente a los sublevados, regresaron en avión al territorio Republicano.
En Madrid, el teniente coronel Casado se sublevó contra el gobierno de Negrin, y tras una vergonzosa y fracasada negociación con Franco, destituyó y encarceló a los mandos militares del gobierno Republicano legítimo, entre ellos al Teniente Coronel Etelvino Vega, que ya había tomado posesión de la comandancia militar de Alicante mediante el decreto número 15 del Ministerio de Defensa. Pero Etelvino pudo escapar y huir a Alicante.
Etelvino fue uno de los miles de refugiados en el Puerto de Alicante. Posteriormente fue trasladado al Campo de Almendros, a la cárcel de Orihuela, y al Reformatorio de Alicante. El día 13 de Abril en la Hoja Oficial de Alicante, editada por la propaganda franquista, se contaba que “..fue comandante militar de esta plaza, destacado comunista, representando a su partido en diversas ocasiones, gran actuante en el ejército..”. Etelvino Vega fue un jefe militar de prestigio, era todo un paradigma de luchador antifascista que había jugado un papel decisivo en la historia de su partido, y en el ejercito republicano al que al que se incorporó desde el primer inicio de la contienda, llegando a ser uno de sus más prestigiosos jefes, desempeñando un papel decisivo en las más importantes batallas.
Condenado a muerte en consejo de guerra, sin ningún tipo de garantía, afirmó que «sus méritos son debidos a hechos realizados en el campo de batalla y no a políticos». En los últimos instantes de su vida Etelvino Vega arengó a cuantos, con él, iban a cumplir poco después el último destino. Y toda la natural depresión de aquellos postreros instantes, se evaporó frente a la lumbre de sus palabras y de sus principios. El 15 de noviembre de 1939, oyeron la llegada de la camioneta que anunciaba a los presos el anuncio aterrador de la carnicería de los pelotones de ejecución. Ese día le tocó a Etelvino Vega, teniente coronel jefe del 12º Cuerpo de Ejército de la República y comandante militar del último bastión republicano.
Victoria López Zaborras, hija del compañero de celda de Etelvino Justo López Megías, sabía que había que entregar a la mujer de Etelvino su último recuerdo, pero nunca pudo contactar con ella. Finalmente, la última voluntad de Etelvino Vega, gobernador militar de Alicante del Ejército de la República ha quedado cumplida. Su viuda, Isabel Vicente Esteban, recibió 60 años después el pañuelo que su marido entregó subrepticiamente a su compañero de celda instantes antes de ser conducido ante el pelotón de ejecución. “Es lo único que tengo, se lo das a mi mujer”, le dijo.
La Comisión Cívica de Alicante, el 24 de abril de 2005 realizó un homenaje a los 27 fusilados el 15 de noviembre de 1939: la relación de los asesinados está encabezada por el nombre de Etelvino Vega, indicando su condición de gobernador militar de Alicante. El 27 de noviembre de 2011, la Comisión Cívica de Alicante inauguró un monumento funerario, con los nombres de los más de 700 republicanos fusilados, y Carlos Vega, su nieto, se desplazó hasta Alicante y dirigió unas palabras a los asistentes a este acto. Se constató que la historia y la vida han hecho imposible el criminal intento de aniquilar la memoria de aquellos que lucharon por una existencia más justa y solidaria para todos.


----------



## I. de A. (27 Jul 2019)

Los cinco informes sobre la Guerra Civil del catedrático de HistoriaContemporánea de la Universidad de Alcalá de Henares, Javier Paredes, publicados en _Hispanidad_, superan ya los 202.800 lectores en un mes y medio.

Los datos recogidos por el catedrático presentan los crueles actos perpetrados por los republicanos durante la Guerra Civil, contienda que ha revivido el nuevo presidente, silenciando la mitad de la historia. Estos artículos sacan a relucir la otra memoria histórica que el Gobierno Sánchez ignora y pretende eliminar con su Comisión de la Verdad.

El primer informe, que arrancó con más de 50.000 lectores la primera semana, cuenta que los milicianos socialistas y comunistas se dedicaron a violar a católicas durante la II República y la Guerra Civil. Pero la situación continúa, pues para ser candidato al martirio daba lo mismo ser cura que laico. Esto lo cuenta el profesor en el segundo artículo en el que narra las torturas por las que pasaron varios clérigos, y creyentes en general, que finalmente murieron debido a las salvajadas por las que les hacían pasar. 

El tercero está dedicado a las checas: cárceles privadas controladas por los partidos políticos, también el PSOE, y organizaciones de izquierda, donde se torturaba y se asesinaba. Así, el cuarto, con casi 40.000 lectores, habla sobre la fosa común de Paracuellos del Jama, la más grande de la Guerra Civil en Madrid cavada por el Frente Popular.

El domingo pasado, con más de 30.000 visitas en los tres días que lleva publicado, el profesor comparó el total de fusilamientos cometidos por ambos bandos: Franco fusiló a 22.000 personas, el Frente Popular, a 70.000.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 Jul 2019)

*ANTONIO GALLEGO VISGLERIO, último alcalde REPUBLICANO de Alcalá de los Gazules (Cádiz), ASESINADO en 1936 por pistoleros franquistas*




Antonio Gallego Visglerio nació en Alcalá de los Gazules en1893. Era propietario del “Café los Serios” y de un camión dedicado al transporte general de mercancías. Casado con Antonia Gallego Lozano con la que tuvo 5 hijos. Fue concejal de la primera corporación municipal republicana de Alcalá a partir de las elecciones del 5 de 1931. La izquierda republicana consiguió una aplastante mayoría de votos en las elecciones generales del 28 de junio. El 95% de los votos de Alcalá fueron para la Coalición Republicano-Socialista.
Antonio Gallego, accedió a la Alcaldía el 14 octubre de 1933 por dimisión de su antecesor. Al mes de acceder a la alcaldía Gallego Visglerio se celebraron en todo el país elecciones generales. Era noviembre de 1933 y la alta abstención anarcosindicalista fue protagonista. En Alcalá de los Gazules llegó casi al 80%. La corporación dirigida por Gallego se mantuvo en el cargo hasta que prácticamente fue destituida por el gobernador civil radical Luis de Armiñán el 9 de octubre de 1934. En su lugar entró de alcalde Pedro Díaz Montes de Oca.
El triunfo del Frente Popular en las elecciones de 1936 permitió restituir a la corporación municipal democráticamente elegida en 1931 y Antonio Gallego volvió a ocupar la Alcaldía desde el 21 de febrero bajo las siglas de Unión Republicana. Uno de los proyectos más interesantes que acometió la corporación que presidía Antonio Gallego fue el abastecimiento de aguas. El 4 de marzo la corporación municipal solicitó un préstamo para la ejecución del proyecto de traída y abastecimiento, que trajo al pueblo las tuberías para iniciar las obras, pero todo quedó paralizado por la Guerra Civil.
Antonio Gallego era un hombre honesto y pacífico, religioso. Aunque anticlericalismo y laicismo eran señas de identidad de la izquierda política, ser de izquierdas no era excluyente de los sentimientos religiosos. Antonio Gallego socorrió con su propio dinero a las monjas del Beaterio de Jesús, María y José de Alcalá de los Gazules. El alcalde protegía a las monjas: “Estad tranquilas, el pueblo de Alcalá es noble y aquí no se va a quemar nada. Si alguna de vosotras tiene miedo, yo ofrezco mi casa, que es bastante amplia, para albergaros a todas”.
Una de las últimas reuniones a las que asistió Antonio Gallego como Alcalde fue la Asamblea Magna de Alcaldes de la provincia celebrada el 12 de julio, tratando el tema de las fincas roturadas sin labrar dedicadas en su mayor parte a la ganadería, reunión en la que participó el doctor Blas Infante. Los alcaldes de la provincia expusieron las dificultades de los pueblos y del poder central para atender los problemas de los municipios.
Gallego fue una más de las víctimas que el golpe militar de 1936 causó en Alcalá. La derecha alcalaína llevaba algún tiempo preparando el golpe. A la izquierda le cogió de improvisto, la misma mañana del 18 de julio se celebró una última reunión en el ayuntamiento. Al día siguiente, el todavía alcalde Antonio Gallego mandó emisarios a los campos, para que los hombres que trabajaban en la descorchá regresaran al pueblo en auxilio de la República. Todo fue en vano. Los golpistas, bien organizados y armados desde los primeros momentos, comenzaron con las detenciones. La guardia civil y los falangistas detuvieron a Gallego el día 21, junto al teniente de alcalde Andrés Jobacho Benítez y el interventor municipal José Franco Rodríguez. Medio centenar de alcalaínos fueron asesinados por los golpistas.
Gallego y varios concejales del Frente Popular fueron encarcelados durante 3 días en Medina Sidonia. El 24 lo sacaron para asesinarlo con el concejal y ex alcalde alcalaíno José Sandoval Moreno en algún paraje entre Paterna y San José del Valle. Antonio dejó viuda y 5 huérfanos: María, Francisca, Francisco, Antonia y José. En 1940, sin comprender el asesinato del cabeza de familia, y por no soportar la convivencia con los criminales, abandonaron Alcalá de los Gazules.
Alcalá de los Gazules ha homenajeado al último alcalde republicano y algunos de sus concejales. En el barrio de San Antonio, calles de nueva creación se han rotulado con los nombres de “Alcalde Antonio Gallego”, “Alcalde José Sanoval”, “Concejal Andrés Jobacho” y “Concejal Domingo Ortega”. Los 4 fueron asesinados en agosto de 1936 en parajes cercanos a Casas Viejas, Paterna y San José del Valle.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 Jul 2019)

*Las nueve aceituneras asesinadas en la Sevilla de Queipo de Llano

La trágica historia de estas nueve jornaleras solo se conoce por escasos testimonios orales. Tenían entre 19 y 43 años de edad. Dejaron huérfanos a nueve hijos. Fueron fusiladas el 24 de octubre de 1936 en las tapias del cementerio de San Fernando.*

MARÍA SERRANO


Iban nueve mujeres. Todas ellas de profesión humilde, *aceituneras*, afiliadas al sindicato de la *UGT *y detenidas por falangistas en la mañana del 10 agosto de 1936. Las mandaron en pocas horas al Puerto de Sevilla, dirección al buque prisión Cabo Carvoeiro. La fecha sería muy recordada en la ciudad. Cada día se mataba a sangre fría y en aplicación del *bando de guerra* a gran parte de la élite izquierdista. Precisamente, ese diez de agosto fue el día que aniquilaron a un importante grupo de la corporación municipal republicana. *Blas Infante*, padre de la patria andaluza, era una de aquellas víctimas.

Las jornaleras asesinadas eran *María, Rosario, Leonisa, Josefa, Francisca, Gabina, Victoria, Josefa y Guadalupe*. Eran mujeres del mundo agrícola de entre 19 y 43 años de edad. Todas vivían en el municipio de San Juan de Aznalfarache y fueron fusiladas en la saca del *24 de octubre de 1936*. A Josefa la violaron antes de su muerte. Eso cuenta la bisnieta de su hermana Caridad, Esmeralda. También le cortaron los pechos. De María Díaz Arriaza se ha logrado rescatar parte de su biografía. El asesinato de sus hermanos menores. De Guadalupe solo se conoce el testimonio de su hijo huérfano a los 10 años, Manuel Anillo. 

La Corporación de San Juan decidió el pasado 24 de octubre inaugurar un paseo en el pueblo donde darles *homenaje público* a estas mujeres aceituneras aunque “eso le costará quitarle la calle al cardenal Segura” afirma Raúl. La dura incomprensión de algunos vecinos hizo que escasos días después de su inauguración el paseo amaneciera con los azulejos y nombres arrancados.* “¿Cómo se puede cometer esta barbarie?”*, aclara Raúl a _Público_. A la espera de su reposición, el grupo memorialista de San Juan espera el apoyo del municipio para que esta historia sea parte de la memoria pública de San Juan.

El temido capitán *Manuel Díaz Criado*, mano derecha de Queipo de Llano sería el firmante de la saca de las nueve aceituneras la mañana del 24 de octubre. Sánchez señala a _Público_ cómo aquella mañana “ordena que le entreguen a cuarenta y seis personas presas en el barco prisión Carvoeiro, proporcionado a los golpistas por la compañía naviera Ibarra”. Tres de aquellos hombres y tres mujeres no llegaron a perder la vida. No ocurrió lo mismo con las cuarenta personas restantes que son *vilmente asesinados*. Veintiún hombres y trece mujeres, una de El Garrobo, Sevilla, y las doce restantes vecinas de San Juan de Aznalfarache, entre las que se encuentran a las nueve aceituneras.

*Trabajadoras humildes afiliadas a la UGT *

El perfil de estas nueve mujeres es bastante común en la Andalucía rural de los años 30 con fuertes cambios sociales en pleno auge de la II República. “Eran *trabajadoras humildes y pobres*, algunas vivían en el Barrio del Manchón, un barrio de chabolas en zona inundable, sin agua corriente ni alcantarillado. La última inundación del Guadalquivir de *enero de 1936*, hizo estragos en San Juan Bajo y especialmente en el Barrio del Manchón, uno de los más humildes de San Juan, barrio que visitaron muchas veces los falangistas para llevarse y asesinar a sus vecinos y vecinas”.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 Jul 2019)

*La SACA de la prisión de Burgos y ASESINATO de ELISEO CUADRADO, y otros REPUBLICANOS, en agosto de 1936 por elementos franquistas*




En 1936 Eliseo Cuadrado García tenía 41 años de edad, era abogado, casado con un hijo y una brillante carrera política durante la República. Anteriormente había participado en círculos liberales o republicanos, fue secretario de la Diputación y teniente alcalde de Villarcayo. Publicaba “La Verdad” periódico decenal de la comarca. Su tradición política progresista era familiar desde el siglo XVIII en toda España. La familia Cuadrado estaba históricamente comprometida con la “cosa pública”, su abuelo Emeterio Cuadrado fue alcalde de la Villa en 1881, su padre Eliseo fue diputado provincial liberal en el distrito de Villarcayo – Miranda en 1913 y 17.
En las elecciones municipales de 1931 el Partido Republicano Radical Socialista en Villarcayo tuvo mayoría absoluta. Eliseo fue alcalde de forma intermitente. En la vida republicana colaboró el gobernador civil por Santander Gregorio Villarías López, que posteriormente se hizo cargo de la Columna leal que llevaba su nombre durante la guerra de España. El 6 de junio de 1933, Marcelino Domingo, ministro de Agricultura, nombró a Eliseo Cuadrado García presidente de la comisión mixta arbitral agrícola, instrumentos principal de la Reforma Agraria.
En los primeros años de democracia, la vida municipal de Villarcayo era tranquilidad y calma absoluta, con importante dedicación a la educación y a la sanidad. A raíz de la Revolución de Octubre, un delegado del gobierno destituyó al ayuntamiento en 1934. En 1936 se restituyeron los ediles de elección popular. Tras la victoria del Frente Popular los fascistas comenzaron a alterar el orden y la normalidad que se había mantenido hasta el momento de manera sustancial.
Eliseo Cuadrado fue elegido parlamentario en las elecciones de 1936. El 17 de Julio Eliseo se reunió con el gobernador civil Julián Fagoaga y el gobernador militar Domingo Batet, ambos intentaron convencer a Cuadrado que fuera a la sesión extraordinaria del Parlamento Madrid. Eliseo consideró más adecuado regresar a Villarcayo desde Burgos, a las fiestas de santa Marina en Villarcayo y así mostrar sosiego ante la barbarie e intentar normalizar la situación.
El golpe del 36 en Burgos fue terrible, la mayoría de las detenciones fueron en las primeras semanas y enseguida empezaron los asesinatos. La represión fue brutal y expeditiva buscando la eliminación del mayor numero de Republicanos. Los franquistas rodearon la vivienda de Eliseo con ametralladoras. Fue detenido y torturado, y el 28 de Julio ingresó en el centro penitenciario de Burgos. El 3 de agosto Fidel Dávila, Gobernador Civil de Burgos le entregado al Jefe falangista para su traslado a Pamplona.
En las sacas las víctimas; se “sacaban” de las cárceles, con el pretexto de traslado a otro centro, y eran ejecutados en una tapia del cementerio, una cuneta, en pozos, puentes. Actuaban partidas de falangistas, apoyada por guardia civil con el amparo de los militares y el apoyo de la iglesia. La eliminación de los Republicanos en Burgos fue rápida, simultanea, general, no fue espontánea.
La orden de Dávila incluía, junto con *Eliseo Cuadrado*, que fueran “sacados”de la prisión de Burgos para su traslado a Pamplona los siguientes Republicanos burgaleses, luchadores de la libertad común, la justicia y los valores humanos:
– *Carlos Hernández Benito*, militar retirado y fontanero de Burgos. Nacido en Salamanca en 1890. Afiliado al PSOE y UGT. Lo trasladaron a la cárcel de Burgos el 21 de julio
– *Pedro Llosas García* presidente de Socorro Rojo Internacional inspector de correos, del PCE.
– *Julián Peñalver Hortelano*. Nacido en Honrubia (Cuenca) en 1881. Viudo y con 4 hijos. Director de la Prisión Provincial. Militante de Unión Republicana. Venerable maestro de la Logia libertador de Valles de Burgos.
– *Pedro Eliseo Rodríguez Alvarez*, nacido en León, en 1890. Casado con Dª Cesárea González Escarpizo, tenía 7 hijos. Era relojero, miembro del PSOE y de UGT, concejal de Burgos.
– *Enrique González Avellaneda*. Nacido en Ceuta en 1886, casado, vivía en Burgos. Industrial y secretario del gobernador civil Julián Fagoaga Reus.Dirigente de Izquierda Republicana y masón. Detenido el 19 de Julio.
– *José Mingo Escolar*, 45 años, casado sin hijos, médico en La Horra, Aranda de Duero, militante y diputado provincial de Izquierda Republicana y candidato en las elecciones de 1936 del Frente Popular por Izquierda Republicana. Ingresó en prisión el 28 de julio.
La conducción no llegó a su destino, fueron fusilados en el camino, presumiblemente en el alto de la Brújula, junto al Monasterio de Rodilla. Pudo haber sido en Galarde, en Montes de Oca, la Pedraja o en Estepar. Su paradero sigue desconocido.
El régimen franquista mintió obscenamente ocultando la feroz represión en Burgos, el asesinato de un número importante de convecinos. La guerra en el frente fue acompañada por una enorme dosis de represión en la retaguardia.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Jul 2019)

Y encima la borregada perdiendo los huevos por ir a votarles....de Psquiatrico Provincial....en los MASMIERDA NI MUUUU....


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 Jul 2019)

*Francisco Pérez Carballo*
Francisco Pérez Caballo fue Gobernador Civil de La Coruña desde el 10 de abril de 1936. Había nacido en Madrid el 8 de noviembre de 1910.
Licenciado en Derecho y Filosofía y Letras, profesor de Derecho Romano en la Universidad Central, Oficial Letrado del Congreso de Diputados, dirigente de la FUE en la Dictadura de Primo de Rivera por Izquierda Republicana.
Fue fusilado el 25 de julio de 1936. Su cuerpo apareció tirado en una cuneta y sin identificar en los papeles oficiales. Solo tenía 25 años.
Unas horas antes, escribió una breve carta a su esposa, Juana Capdevielle, brillante intelectual y funcionaria del Cuerpo facultativo de archiveros, bibliotecarios y arqueólogos. que fue encarcelada tras el fusilamiento de su marido y asesinada de un tiro en la cabeza el 18 de agosto de 1936 en las afueras de Rabade, Lugo. Estaba embarazada.
_Juana:
Has sido lo mas hermoso de mi vida.
Donde esté y mientras pueda pensar, pensaré en tí. Será como si estemos juntos. Beso tu anillo una vez cada día. Te quiero. 
Paco
Para Juana Capdevielle, mi querida esposa
Viernes 24 de julio de 1936, cinco de la madrugada_


----------



## I. de A. (29 Jul 2019)

*Los milicianos socialistas y comunistas se dedicaron a violar a católicas durante la II República y la Guerra Civil*
*Lloret de Mar. Tres hermanas de sangre y de orden religiosa. Los milicianos les violaron y luego les dispararon en la vagina para burlarse de su virginidad.*
Javier Paredes 22/07/18 09:00












Indalecio Prieto y Largo Caballero junto a milicianos

Almudena Grandes es faro que ilumina y orienta a las feministas. Por eso, con motivo de la celebración del Día Internacional de la violencia contra la mujer, se permitió blasfemar contra nuestras monjas martirizadas durante la Guerra Civil con estas palabras, publicadas en _El País_ el 24-XI-2008:«¿Imaginan el goce que sentiría al caer [la monja] en manos de una patrulla de milicianos jóvenes, armados y -¡mmm!- sudorosos?».
Está muy documentada la muerte de las 295 monjas mártires. Pues bien, veamos solo unas pocas gestas heroicas y galantes de las que realizaron durante la Guerra Civil los jóvenes milicianos, armados y sudorosos, con los que -¡mmm!- se relame Almudena Grandes.
Carmen, Rosa y Magdalena Fradera Ferragutcasas son hermanas, naturales de Riudarenas (Gerona) y las tres han profesado como Misioneras del Corazón de María. Tienen respectivamente 41, 36 y 34 años. El 19 de julio de 1936 abandonan su convento de Mataró y se refugian en una casa de Riudarenas, pero son detenidas el 25 de septiembre y las trasladan a Cabanyes, en el término de Lloret de Mar. La noche del 26 se las llevaron al lugar llamado L’Hostalet, donde había un bosque que estaba a siete kilómetros de la población y allí las desnudan, después las violan y, a continuación, las penetran con palos por la vagina y, por último, y como muestra de desprecio a su virginidad consagrada, las introducen de un golpe los cañones de sus pistolas hasta la empuñadura, las desgarran del todo sus entrañas y aprietan el gatillo.
En Valencia, los jóvenes milicianos armados y sudorosos, héroes admirados del feminismo militante de la columnista de _El País_ y demás escritoras y políticas progres, dieron un trato parecido a una seglar, Concepción Carrión González, a la que asesinaron junto con dos religiosas de las Carmelitas Calzadas de Valencia, Sor María Josefa Ricart Casabant, natural de Albal (Valencia) y Sor Trinidad Martínez Gil, que había nacido en Soneja (Castellón).


> Valencia. De Acción Católica, Concepción Carrión no se dejó sobar los pechos. Entonces, los milicianos se los acribillaron a balazos



Concepción Carrión era una mujer de 35 años, bien parecida, que presidía la agrupación Acción Cívica de la Mujer de La Alcudia. Esta asociación, formada en buena parte por las mujeres de Acción Católica, tuvo una influencia notable en Valencia. Por dar una idea, baste con decir que esta asociación valenciana tenía, en 1932, 150 locales y 50.000 afiliadas. Como esta, también surgieron otras organizaciones semejantes en distintos puntos de España, aunque con nombres diferentes, como fue el caso de Asociación Femenina de Unión Regional de las Derechas de Galicia o Acción Ciudadana de Sevilla, que se unieron a la Confederación Española de Derechas Autónoma (CEDA) de Gil Robles.
El 21 de septiembre de 1936, Concepción Carrión González y las dos religiosas citadas fueron llevadas a Sueca, a un lugar llamado del Caballo. Durante el trayecto, los milicianos intentaron abusar de Concepción, sin conseguirlo. Volvieron a intentarlo cuando la bajaron del coche, y de la frustración que les produjo la negativa le acribillaron los pechos a balazos, porque antes no había permitido que se los sobaran. Y cuando cayó muerta en el suelo, la desnudaron y la clavaron una caña en la vagina.
Carmen García Moyón, es otra seglar, apodada ‘la francesita’ porque su madre procedía del país vecino. Se la incluye a veces entre las monjas martirizadas, porque en 1918 ingresó en el noviciado de las Terciarias Capuchinas de Altura (Castellón). Pocos años después, entiende que no es esa su vocación y abandona el convento. Acaba viviendo en Torrent (Valencia), donde instala un taller de costura. Mujer muy piadosa, en 1934 se une a la rama femenina de la Real Pía Unión de San Antonio. Ella es la que organiza la catequesis de las niñas de Torrent, y cuando estalla la guerra ayuda a los católicos escondidos, a los que lleva comida y la Eucaristía.
Denunciada por una vecina, en enero de 1937 es detenida y llevada a un paraje conocido como Barranc de les Cayes, en Torrent. Al bajarla del coche, los milicianos tratan de abusar de ella, a lo que se resiste y les increpa:
-«Me mataréis, pero no abusaréis de mí».


> Con juicio incluido: un tribunal popular se quedó con las dos religiosas más jóvenes de la Congregación… para ellos



En vista de que no pueden cumplir sus propósitos, los verdugos de Carmen García Moyón la rocían con gasolina y la prenden fuego viva. Carmen, durante unos segundos camina por el campo como una tea ardiente, poco después se tambalea y, por fin, se desploma. Ya en suelo, antes de morir, gritó varias veces ¡Viva Cristo Rey!
Cambiemos de región. Las carmelitas descalzas de San José de Guadalajara se ven obligadas a abandonar el convento, y vestidas de seglares, pasan la noche del 23 al 24 de julio de 1936 en los sótanos del Hotel Iberia y en una pensión. El día 24 por la tarde, tres de ellas caminan por la ciudad disimulando como pueden, pero el grito de una mujer que las reconoce las condena a muerte:
-¡Son monjas, disparad contra ellas!
Los milicianos comienzan la cacería y al instante, caen dos de ellas. Una tercera puede huir. Es la hermana Teresa del Niño Jesús, tiene 27 años y natural de Mochales (Guadalajara). Trata de refugiarse en el Hotel Palace, pero se lo impiden unos hombres que están en la puerta. Y en ese momento, se acerca a ella un individuo, que la ofrece su protección y le sugiere dirigirse a las afueras. Pero en el puente de San Antonio se quita la careta, la sujeta con fuerza del brazo y se la lleva a las tapias del cementerio, donde trata de abusar de ella sin conseguirlo. A la agresión se suman otros dos valientes milicianos, y ya entre tres es más fácil manosearla, pero la monja sigue resistiéndose. Frustrada su lujuria, se les desata la ira. Un empleado de la funeraria es testigo de lo que sucede, oye las frases soeces que la dirigen y que la exigen que dé vivas al comunismo, a lo que la hermana Teresa del Niño Jesús responde con un ¡Viva Cristo Rey! Entonces se separan un par de metros de ella, cargan sus armas, ella cae de rodillas con los brazos en cruz y la acribillan a balazos.
La persecución religiosa de la Guerra Civil española se ha presentado a veces como la acción criminal de unos incontrolados. Pero los hechos no sucedieron así. Los asesinatos fueron promovidos y planificados por los partidos y los sindicatos de izquierdas, con un innegable protagonismo del PSOE. Así por ejemplo en Santander, las juventudes socialistas publicaban un semanario titulado _Nueva Ruta_, y en esta publicación aparecían las listas de los que los socialistas consideraban como facciosos, que a continuación eran buscados para asesinarlos.


> *No eran incontrolados: era un régimen que favorecía el desprecio a la mujer y a la feminidad. Como Almudena Grandes*



Naturalmente, que antes de matarlas se las juzgaba, en un simulacro de justicia, porque como nos recuerdan insistentemente Pedro Sánchez y sus socios de Podemos, lo del Frente Popular era el Estado de Derecho. Así es que gracias a que el bando republicano era el imperio de la ley, en cierta ocasión se formó un Tribunal Especial para juzgar a un nutrido numero de monjas de las Carmelitas de la Caridad de Cullera, y el juez dictó la siguiente sentencia: «Como que dichas mujeres no han dado provecho al pueblo, ni tampoco lo darán en el futuro, a la catalana que se vaya a su tierra, pero a las otras, como son del norte, país fascista, las fusilaremos, excepto a las dos más jóvenes que serán para nosotros». Nada se dice de que estas dos monjas dieran un sí explicito para entregarse sexualmente, pero como no cabe en cabeza alguna que estos tribunales del Estado de Derecho republicano fueran machistas, estoy convencido que cuando esto lo lea la ministra Isabel Celaá, como dicen que es la católica del Gobierno y la responsable de Educación, con esta doble cualidad, si no es en los archivos del Estado será en los archivos eclesiásticos, pero en algún sitio encontrará el documento en el que figure el consentimiento de entrega sexual de estas dos monjas al juez y sus secuaces, que seguro que también eran milicianos sudorosos de los que con tanto entusiasmo habla Almudena Grandes.
El problema de la ministra Isabel Celaá es que se va encontrar con algunos casos en los que le va a ser imposible encontrar el consentimiento de algunas monjas para mantener relaciones sexuales con los milicianos jóvenes y sudorosos, por imposibilidad física y metafísica, por la sencilla razón de que aquellos aguerridos luchadores por las libertades y los derechos de la mujer del Frente Popular tuvieron sexo con ellas y hasta practicaron lo que ni imaginar se puede con sus cuerpos desnudos, pero todo eso lo hicieron con los cadáveres de las monjas, después de asesinarlas.
Y eso fue, exactamente lo que sucedió, entre otras mujeres, con las dos hermanas Vicenta y Purificación Asensio Vila, del Monasterio de La Puridad de Valencia, que fueron arrestadas y asesinadas cuando contaban 60 y 44 años respectivamente, junto a la Madre María Inmaculada Trinidad Peneli, Esclava de María, que tenía 70, el 2 de octubre de 1936 en el término municipal de Silla (Valencia). Las tres religiosas fueron violadas después de matarlas a tiros, según constató un médico forense que recogió los cadáveres y los fotografió cuando estaban tendidos en una carretera.
Javier Paredes
_Catedrático de Historia Contemporánea en la Universidad de Alcalá_


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 Jul 2019)

*El actual régimen borbónico-franquista del 78, está DESACREDITADO e ILEGITIMIZADO como “estado de derecho”, por su CONNIVENCIA, ASIMILACIÓN y ACEPTACIÓN jurídica de la CRIMINALIDAD franquista*




*NADA, ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA NI NADIE*, justifica los *miles de ASESINATOS* del franquismo. Mientras el franquismo siga *SIENDO LEGAL*, el actual régimen *ES ILEGÍTIMO*, y eso es así por encima de plebiscitos, elecciones, parlamentos, consensos, constituciones del 78, referéndum, senado, pactos, mayorías electorales, documentación, aforados, audiencias nacionales o territoriales, diputaciones, comisiones parlamentarias, ministerio fiscal, prensa, poder judicial, conferencias episcopales, borbones, tribunal supremo, poder mediático, tribunal constitucional, unión europea (a quienes les trae sin cuidado todo esto), y toda la legislación del actual *RÉGIMEN*, que *ES ILEGÍTIMO*mientras *ASUMA* en su estructura *CONSTITUCIONAL* la *IMPUNIDAD* de los *CRÍMENES* del *FRANQUISMO*. *NADA, NADA, NI NADIE, JUSTIFICA* los *CIENTOS* de*MILES* de *CRÍMENES FRANQUISTAS* (*1* y *2*). Quien lo haga se convierte en cómplice.
Borbones y franquistas son interdependientes, la corona está *anclada en el franquismo*, la ilegitimidad del actual régimen se asienta en la *impunidad* de las víctimas del franquismo. Los *asesinatos* cometidos por los fascistas pueden superar el cuarto de millón, hay 150.000 Republicanos *desaparecidos*, ciudadanos de un *régimen legítimo* ¿Es eso lo que la actual derecha franquista pretende justificar? El actual régimen, en la medida que continua manteniendo al franquismo en la legalidad, no puede reconocerse a sí mismo como un estado de *derecho legítimo*, es así por mucho que a borbones, PP, vox o C’s les guste llenarse la boca hablando de legalidad.
El actual régimen nunca ha dedicado una mención a las decenas de miles de ejecuciones realizadas por los franquistas, judiciales (e ilegales) y extrajudiciales, violaciones, torturas, expropiaciones, robos, malos tratos, muertes por hambre, sufrimientos, saqueos, palizas, víctimas. El *repugnante régimen* franquista, el mas despreciable, cruel, lamentable y miserable de la historia de España, ha sido la partera directa, institucional y jurídica del actual régimen, que en la medida que no ilegaliza aquellas barbaridades, las acepta, asume, con las excusas más incoherentes, convirtiéndose, en este aspecto, en un régimen vergonzante, lo que le desautoriza, cuando la necesaria decisión de ilegalizar al franquismo, sus leyes, sus decisiones judiciales, sus consecuencias, convertiría al actual régimen en un ejemplo democrático de alta calidad. Está en su mano, pero no es capaz. Falta valor, decisión, altura de estado. Hay que hacerlo, puede hacerlo, *y no lo hace*.
En numerosas ocasiones, *organismos jurídicos internacionales* han dejado muy claro la *NO PRESCRIPCIÓN* de los crímenes franquistas. Mientras que el franquismo, sus leyes, sus decisiones, sus acciones, sus ejecuciones, sus asesinatos, sigan siendo legales, el actual régimen del 78, aunque no lo desee, *ES PARTICIPE* de tales crímenes, sus protagonistas palabrotean llamándose “constitucionalistas”, insisten en “no mirar al pasado”, en la “guerra del abuelo”. La situación ronda la esquizofrenia, el actual régimen incorpora en su naturaleza los crímenes franquistas, son legales, no se ponen en duda. El actual “estado de derecho” incluye en su herencia directa a la represión franquista, forma parte de las particularidades asumidas normalmente por el sistema vigente. Aquí “no ha pasado nada”.
Los bandos de guerra emitidos por los militares sublevados en julio de 1936 quebraron el *ordenamiento jurídico español*, cualquier individuo podía verse sometido a un procedimiento militar, juzgado en consejo de guerra sumarísimo con la imposición de pena de muerte de inmediata ejecución. Las medidas previstas incluían que “..las directivas de las organizaciones Republicanas serán pasados por las armas, sin formación de causa, e igualmente un número igual de afiliados arbitrariamente elegidos..”. Quedaba perfectamente establecida como norma fundamental del régimen fascista la absoluta preeminencia de la justicia militar sobre la civil, quedando sometidos a la primera delitos que se recogían en el Código Penal como contrarios al Orden Público.
Muchos juristas han puesto de manifiesto la ilegitimidad de estos bandos, dictados por autoridades que no estaban capacitados para ello de acuerdo con la legislación vigente, que, además, no permitía la ampliación de las penas ni la extensión de la jurisdicción militar a nuevos supuestos. Los militares sublevados no podían legítimamente *declarar el estado de guerra*, ni podían crear ni ampliar los tipos delictivos, ni fijar penas distintas, ni agravar las preexistentes. La lealtad a la República se convirtió en *rebelión militar*.
El Código de Justicia Militar vigente durante la II República señalaba que eran reos de rebelión militar “los que se alcen en armas contra la Constitución del Estado Republicano, contra el presidente de la República, la Asamblea Constituyente, los Cuerpos colegisladores o el Gobierno provisional y legítimo”. Serían precisamente acusados de rebeldes aquellos que se habían mantenido leales a los poderes Republicanos legítimos, los militares felones adquirieron por fuerza bruta el poder ilegítimo y todos los que se opusieron a ese movimiento eran rebeldes.
La “jurisdicción” franquista y los posteriores tribunales especiales ejecutaron con toda precisión y frialdad una política de exterminio de Republicanos y demócratas, combinando la eliminación física, mediante ejecuciones extrajudiciales, ejecuciones bajo pena de muerte, encarcelamiento masivo y discriminación de los vencidos *en todos los ámbitos*. Los consejos de guerra franquistas se caracterizaban por la ausencia total de garantías, meros trámites para *aplicación de venganzas*. No había ningún límite para la permanencia en prisiones, bien por denuncias o por decisión de las nuevas autoridades, dejando abierta la posibilidad de malos tratos y torturas.
Tras las cárceles, los tribunales militares del ejército mercenario franquista emitían acusaciones muy variadas: haber sido diputado, alcalde o concejal, miembro de Comités Revolucionarios o de Defensa, o del Frente Popular, intervención en el ejército Republicano, miliciano armado, guardia y controles en carreteras, alcanzar graduación en el “ejército rojo”, miembro de partidos o sindicatos de izquierda, interventor en las elecciones de febrero de 1936, directivo de algún sindicato, votante de izquierdas, etc, etc.
Tras la condena a muerte por adhesión a la rebelión, pasaban en las cárceles donde permanecían hasta que se ejecutaba la sentencia, confirmada por el Capitán General de la Región, y con el ”firmado” de Franco. El reo escuchaba la sentencia, a menudo se negaba a firmar, curas trataban de forzar al acusado a confesión. Muchos presos marcharon a la muerte cantando canciones revolucionarias o dando vivas a la República.
En fechas recientes grupos de “militares franquistas” retirados han manifestado claramente que durante decenas de años de* transición inmodélica*, franco ganó la guerra, la postguerra y la transición. Si el llamado “ejército de España” representa solo a franquistas y derechistas y no representa a Todos los españoles “*NO ES EL EJÉRCITO DE ESPAÑA*”, que debe ser el de todos. Quienes utilizan de esa forma tan fácilmente *el nombre de España* representan solo a los fascistas, y no a los muchos españoles anti-franquistas.
Cuando franquistas y seguidores se quejan de ofensas a la actual bandera rojigualda, olvidan que quien agraviaron a la bandera borbónica fueron los franquistas, metiendo en España a 30.000 nazis y 70.000 fascistas equipados con enorme cantidad de letal aviación, armamento, artillería, 10.000 viriatos, y mercenarios, 50.000 moros, tabores de regulares, 40.000 legionarios, operación que se pagó durante los años de la 2ª guerra mundial, enviando trenes con equipos y alimentos para las tropas nazis, mientras las clases populares en España se morían literalmente de hambre.
Usaron esa bandera como estandarte, en cientos de miles de actividades criminales de muy largo alcance contra ciudadanos de una *República legítima*, una población de valientes paisanos españoles que les aguantaron 3 años. Fueron los franquistas quienes afrentaron, ultrajaron gravemente la rojigualda *emparejandola con la nazi*, el mal absoluto, los peores asesinos *de la historia de Europa*. No se extrañen si tantos españoles recelan con desagrado de esa bandera. Para limpiarla hay que ilegalizar el franquismo completamente, y eliminar todo su monumentalismo y simbología de pueblos, ciudades, y campos de nuestra patria España.
El actual régimen considera un peligro a la seguridad jurídica declarar ilegal o nula la deportación a *los campos nazis* de miles de españoles, que fueron *declarados apátridas* por el estado franquista. *TODAS*las *VÍCTIMAS del FRANQUISMO* siguen siendo consideradas *CRIMINALES*, y sus tribunales y sentencias se tienen por *LEGALES* por el actual régimen del 78. Miguel Hernández es legalmente, en la actual España “constitucionalista”, un convicto, reo de traición, condenado a muerte, indultado por el franquismo; el fusilamiento por los franquistas de Julián Zugazagoitia, ministro de la República, es *UN ACTO LEGAL* en la actual España, *ESTA ES LA LEGALIDAD DEL RÉGIMEN DEL 78*. Esta es la realidad del actual “estado de derecho” y de su bandera franquista.
*TODOS* los *CRÍMENES FRANQUISTAS, JUDICIALES y EXTRAJUDICIALES* siguen siendo *LEGALES* según el *actual régimen del 78,* que no es capaz de acabar con esta situación, no es capaz de legitimizarse. La cobardía, la connivencia con los asesinos, los intereses económicos y de poder, el sometimiento a los franquistas, les mantiene anquilosados en esta anormal parodia en la que se excusan llamándose “constitucionalistas”. El actual régimen incorpora en sus entrañas al *fascismo franquista*, la bestia sigue allí, no está dormida ni latente, sino bien despierta, atenta, alerta, garras y dientes preparadas, pusilánime ante el fuerte, agresiva con el débil, así fue siempre el franquismo, y así son los que actualmente siguen viviendo de lo que rezuma el detrito del franquismo. Está incrustado, vivo, gobernando, dirigiendo, chantajeando, instando a la mediocridad, a la corrupción, a la mentira, al engaño, utilizando obscenamente las estructuras mediáticas para humillar al espíritu de los españoles, arruinando la vida española, protagonizando *la muerte de nuestra patria*.
El franquismo debe ser ilegalizado en su totalidad, por eso los derechistas insisten tanto en “*OLVIDAR*“, en que no se hable de los crímenes del régimen franquista. Les preocupa *La verdad histórica*, porque pone de manifiesto su ilegitimidad, ya que ellos son los herederos del franquismo, de sus leyes, de sus decisiones, de su estructura. Al evidenciarse la ilegalidad del franquismo, borbón incluido, se cae su falsa base “jurídica” solo sostenida por *LA FUERZA DEL CRIMEN*. Siempre carecieron de razones de estado, el régimen se descubre, un régimen que niega, olvida, desprecia a decenas, cientos de Españoles, *miles de asesinados y desaparecidos*, es un régimen desgraciado, una farsa, el teatro de lo mediocre, un fracaso, la corrupción como forma de existencia, una ignominia, la herencia franquista, fuente de *la decadencia de España*.


----------



## todoayen (29 Jul 2019)

Los progres no os enterais, yo no niego que hiciera falta una revolucion, ni que ambos bandos cometieran crimenes execrables.

Lo que digo es que la izquierda uso unos argumentos para rpovocar la revolucion y cuando llego al poder se dedico a otra cosa, genocidio sin ir mas lejoz, y sin arreglar lo que se zupone que venian a arreglar. Lo cual forzo al ejercito a tomar cartas y se instauro una dictadura POR SU CULPA.

Si hubieran beneficiado al pueblo en vez de ponerse montar su estado estalinista, hubieran ganado.


----------



## I. de A. (29 Jul 2019)

*Las checas de la II República: así asesinaban los socialistas, y otros republicanos, durante la Guerra Civil*
*Hay quien cree que las checas eran una franquicia que Stalin concedió al Partido Comunista de España. Pero eso no fue así. De 349 checas que había en Madrid, 49 eran del PSOE.*
Javier Paredes 05/08/18 09:00

 
 
 






García Atadell, quien regentaba dos checas: una en la calle de La Montera y otra en la calle Marqués de Cubas 
Los socialistas están promocionando la fantasía de que ellos crearon una Segunda Repúblicademocrática y hasta lúdica, que funcionó sin problema alguno hasta que Franco vino a estropearles la fiesta.
Pero como esta versión ni enfervoriza ni convence a quien tenga dos dedos de frente, Pedro Sánchez ha echado mano del tercer método de Juan Negrín, que, como él, también fue socialista y presidente del Gobierno: “Tres sistemas poseemos para hacer que los demás quieran lo que el Gobierno quiere: enfervorizarles, convencerles y, si estos dos recursos resultan insuficientes, aterrorizarles. El terror es también un medio legítimo de gobierno, cuando se trata de la salvación del país”. De manera que, siguiendo las enseñanzas de su predecesor, ahora Pedro Sánchez ha vestido al terror de Comisión de la Verdad.
Lo de Juan Negrín no era un modo de hablar, porque su tercer sistema se concretó en esta palabra: checa. Realidad que nada tiene que ver con el pretendido régimen democrático y lúdico que nunca existió en la Segunda República. Y como el que no sabe su historia —bien porque no la haya estudiado, bien porque haya estudiado la falsa, que para el caso es lo mismo— está condenado a repetirla, vamos a contar el régimen de terror que instalaron los socialistas antaño, no sea que hogaño vayamos a tropezar en la misma piedra.
La checa fue el término con el que se designó a la sanguinaria policía soviética creada tras la Revolución de Octubre de 1917. Por este motivo, hay quien cree erróneamente que lo de las checas eran una franquicia que Stalin concedió al Partido Comunista de España. Pues eso no fue así, porque como ha escrito el especialista de la Guerra Civil, el historiador Ángel David Martín Rubio, “las checas no son una organización exclusiva del Partido Comunista, sino de todas las organizaciones activas en la zona republicana. El uso del término es un indicio más del alto grado alcanzado por la influencia soviética en el caso de la revolución española”.


> Las checas fueron cárceles privadas controladas por los partidos políticos, también el PSOE, y organizaciones de izquierda, donde se torturaba y se asesinaba



Las checas fueron cárceles privadas controladas por los partidos políticos y las organizaciones de izquierda, donde se torturaba y se asesinaba, bien dentro de la propia checa bien fuera de ella. La Causa General que se instruyó al final de la contienda, para investigar los crímenes durante la guerra, establece que solo en la ciudad de Madrid hubo 225 checas. Y podría pensarse que la cifra está hinchada, por la procedencia del dato y las circunstancias del momento. Pero los recientes estudios elaborados por un grupo de historiadores de la Universidad del CEU, presentados en 2.000 páginas de una investigación financiada por el Ministerio de la Presidencia en la época de Rodríguez Zapatero, establecen el número de checas de Madrid en 345.
Hubo también otras checas en los pueblos de la provincia, lo que fue general en la zona republicana, pues ya vimos en un artículo anterior que hasta en Valdepeñas había una checa de nombre La Concordia, en la que a pesar de su nombre se tortura a los valdepeñeros, antes de asesinarlos. Pero en este artículo me limitaré a contar unos hechos, referidos solo a la ciudad de Madrid.
Y si a este dato de las 345 checas de la capital de España añadimos que en la ciudad de Madrid había otros 50 lugares para detenidos, además de las 23 prisiones oficiales, las 10 comisarías de distrito y los 25 lugares de ejecución donde se asesinaba a los presos, obtendremos una primera aproximación al paisaje de la represión y del terror del pretendido lúdico y democrático Frente Popular, en el que estaban integrados los socialistas.
De las 345 checas, los socialistas regentaban en exclusiva 49. Y en esto les ganaban los anarquistas, casi empatados con los comunistas, pues tenían el control de 90 y 89 checas respectivamente. Además, había otras 73 checas vinculadas a unidades concretas de las milicias y del ejército popular, en las que también tenían su cuota de dominio los socialistas junto con anarquistas y comunistas. Y lo mismo ocurría en los otros 44 restantes, donde se juntaban los integrantes de los distintos grupos de izquierdas, bajo el paraguas de denominaciones menos conocidas que los partidos políticos.


> Una de las piezas más cotizadas por los sabuesos de los chequistas eran los archivos de las agrupaciones religiosas, donde figuraban los datos personales de sus componentes



Las detenciones realizadas por los pistoleros de las checas en buena medida se debían a denuncias anónimas, pero hubo casos en que no fue así. Veamos un par de ellos, realizados por los antecesores políticos de Pedro Sánchez, que además de ilustrar la época de entonces, ayuda a entender la necesidad que tiene el actual presidente de Gobierno de imponernos esa Comisión de la Verdad, para tapar esas páginas de la historia del PSOE que nada tienen que ver con esos cacareados cien años de honradez.
Una de las piezas más cotizadas por los sabuesos de los chequistas eran los archivos de las agrupaciones religiosas, donde figuraban los datos personales de sus componentes. Eso es lo que le sucedió en Madrid con la Asociación de la Virgen de la Milagrosa, cuya lista de congregantes fue robada por Círculo Socialista del Norte. Con esa información, los socialistas asesinaron a cuantos encontraron de dicha asociación.
Otra manera para localizar a sus víctimas fue la utilizada en la checa del Palacio de Eleta, que estaba en la calle Fuencarral número 103. El control de esta checa estaba en manos de la Agrupación Socialista Madrileña que recibía el nombre de Comisión de Información Electoral Permanente (CIEP). Esta agrupación había sido la encargada del estudio del censo de los periodos electorales anteriores, y por lo tanto tenía dibujado en gran medida el mapa ideológico de los madrileños, y a partir de ahí era como pescar en una bañera.


> En las checas marileñas fueron asesinadas 1.800 personas, de las que se tiene datos fehacientes. Pero las víctimas totales fueron muchas más



En todas las checas se torturó a los detenidos de mil maneras y con los tormentos más atroces, aunque ya solo el hecho de ingresar en una checa era la peor de las torturas, porque se sabía que la checa era la antesala de la muerte. El grupo de historiadores al que antes me he referido ha elaborado una lista de 1.800 personas asesinadas en la ciudad Madrid, solo en las checas. Esas 1.800 personas son de las que constan datos fehacientes. Pero como los asesinos no acostumbran a dejar rastros de sus crímenes hay otras muchas personas asesinadas por el terror del Frente Popular, que no se han podido localizar. Personas que se sabe que los llevaron a las checas, pero una vez dentro se perdió su rastro. En conclusión, los cálculos aproximados de los asesinatos cometidos solo en las checas de la ciudad de Madrid, varían según autores de los 2.600 a los 3.600.


> La geografía de la muerte: Ciudad Universitaria, la Casa de Campo, la carretera del Pardo y Puerta de Hierro



Hay toda una geografía de las zonas de extermino en el Madrid del Frente Popular. Los comunistas, para asesinar a los detenidos de sus checas, solían elegir la Ciudad Universitaria, la Casa de Campo, la carretera del Pardo y Puerta de Hierro. Los anarquistas solían asesinarlos dentro de la checa. El mismo comportamiento que los anarquistas tuvo el socialista García Atadell, que regentaba dos checas una en la calle de La Montera y otra en la calle Marqués de Cubas, dentro torturaba y asesinaba y, después, abandonaba los cadáveres en las tapias de un cementerio o en la cuneta de una carretera. El socialista García Atadell además era un ladrón y huyó de España con un importante botín que consiguió en los saqueos de sus víctimas. Por su parte los socialistas de la checa de Marqués de Riscal asesinaban a sus víctimas en la Pradera de San Isidro. La checa de la Agrupación Socialista Madrileña de la calle Fuencarral 103, a la que antes me he referido, enterró sus crímenes en una gran fosa de Boadilla. 
Javier Paredes
_Catedrático de Historia Contemporánea en la Universidad de Alcalá_


----------



## klopec (29 Jul 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *El actual régimen borbónico-franquista del 78, está DESACREDITADO e ILEGITIMIZADO como “estado de derecho”, por su CONNIVENCIA, ASIMILACIÓN y ACEPTACIÓN jurídica de la CRIMINALIDAD franquista*



No se quien ha escrito ese ridículo panfleto pero la realidad es que no os queda mas remedio que clavar rodilla y tragar con la verdadera historia. Os lo dice vuestro líder Pavlo :

"_La bandera tricolor, los símbolos de la Segunda República y del *bando perdedor de la Guerra Civil* *no van a resurgir para impartir una especia de justicia histórica*. Nosotros hemos tomado distancia de significantes que, aunque a algunos nos puedan emocionar a nivel personal, no sirven para construir una mayoría social de futuro_", *reflexiona Iglesias.*

*FUENTE :* https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/3488466/0/pablo-iglesias-no-quiere-bandera-republica-simbolos-bando-perdedor-guerra-civil-resurgir-sirven/

Haceros a la idea como vuestro líder de que perdísteis la república, la guerra, la posguerra, el maquis y la "_lucha antifranquista_" hasta que Franco murió tranquilamente en la cama_. _El desastre que vino después es enteramente vuestro, inútiles.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 Jul 2019)

*Paul Preston y la historia de cómo las élites sabotearon el progreso de España*
El historiador británico Paul Preston publicará en octubre de este año un nuevo ensayo dedicado al siglo XX, aunque esta vez enfocado en la responsabilidad de las élites en el bloqueo a la modernidad en España

Hasta los años sesenta del siglo pasado, la visión de la historia del siglo XX español obedecía a la versión que el franquismo había difundido de ella. La aparición de una serie de historiadores como *Hugh Thomas* y *Herbert R. Southworth *sentaron las bases de una primera generación de hispanistas cuyos libros e investigaciones sirvieron para agrietar el hormigón ideológico de la dictadura y también como una guía para que otros prosiguieran y profundizaran en una visión más compleja del pasado. Y así fue. De esta siguiente generación forma parte Paul Preston, uno de los más destacados. 











9' 


CULTURA
*Paul Preston y la historia de cómo las élites sabotearon el progreso de España*
El historiador británico Paul Preston publicará en octubre de este año un nuevo ensayo dedicado al siglo XX, aunque esta vez enfocado en la responsabilidad de las élites en el bloqueo a la modernidad en España
‌
 KARINA SAINZ BORGO
PUBLICADO 29.07.2019 - 05:15

Hasta los años sesenta del siglo pasado, la visión de la historia del siglo XX español obedecía a la versión que el franquismo había difundido de ella. La aparición de una serie de historiadores como *Hugh Thomas* y *Herbert R. Southworth *sentaron las bases de una primera generación de hispanistas cuyos libros e investigaciones sirvieron para agrietar el hormigón ideológico de la dictadura y también como una guía para que otros prosiguieran y profundizaran en una visión más compleja del pasado. Y así fue. De esta siguiente generación forma parte Paul Preston, uno de los más destacados. 

Discípulo de *Hugh Thomas*, su visión de conjunto lo ha convertido en continuador de la gran tradición del hispanismo británico. Sus primeras obras, _La destrucción de la democracia en España_ o _España en crisis_, fueron un punto de partida para el desarrollo de la *historiografía española*. Preston ha trabajado tanto la Guerra Civil como la Transición. Los últimos ocho años los ha dedicado a trabajar en una historia política del siglo XX que publicará el sello *Debate* en Octubre con el título _Un pueblo traicionado_. En el proceso de investigación y escritura, Preston consiguió algunos elementos que se repetían: la incompetencia política de las élites gobernantes, la corrupción y la violencia, tres aspectos que vertebran el libro y permiten a Preston identificar un desajuste entre una población deseosa de progresar y unos actores que bloquean y frenan ese proceso.

Si en su libro _El triunfo de la democracia en España_ Preston narró la Transición y la consolidación de la democracia española con sus numerosas dificultades además de un gran espíritu de sacrificio y cooperación para crear el marco constitucional de la restauración democrática, en _Un pueblo traicionado_ se propone una visión de conjunto. "El libro pretende ser una historia sólida y fiable del período entre la llegada de Alfonso XII en 1876 y la salida de Juan Carlos en 2014. Los filtros a través de los cuales se ve esta historia son la corrupción, la incompetencia política y las consecuencias sociales de ambos fenómenos. Por supuesto que las élites no salen bien paradas del análisis", dice *Paul Preston* a _Vozpópuli _ante la pregunta sobre la naturaleza de este libro. 

*Miguel Aguilar*, director del sello *Debate*, asegura que se trata de una obra de referencia que actualiza la historia política del siglo XX español. "En el mundo anglosajón no existía una obra de referencia sobre el siglo XX español. La última es de hace 20 años", puntualiza Aguilar no sin añadir una explicación sobre el título y el punto de vista. "Al sentarse a investigar Paul encontró un hilo conductor que pasa por unos problemas recurrentes: incompetencia en el liderazgo, corrupción y mucha conflictividad. No es una historia de la incompetencia, sino que el hilo acaba siendo ese", plantea Miguel Aguilar sobre _Un pueblo traicionado,_ un volumen que casi alcanza las mil páginas (768) y que llegará a las librerías el 24 de octubre de este año. 

*El porqué del hispanismo*
Paul Preston es uno de los más prestigiosos, el continuador de una escuela cuya importancia fue fundamental en la reconstrucción historiográfica del pasado en España. A lo largo del siglo XX, los hispanistas funcionaron como figuras de consenso para un tema en el que pocos, todavía hoy, no consiguen llegar a un acuerdo: la Guerra Civil. La visión que se conocía en España obedecía a la versión que el franquismo había difundido de ella durante los años que siguieron a su final. Desapariciones, olvidos deliberados, tergiversaciones, así como amaños de fechas, datos y responsabilidades, por no hablar ya de la épica de los vencedores, que condicionó la vida de todos los españoles. No fue hasta los años sesenta cuando una importante representación de hispanistas se convirtieron en un verdadero problema para el régimen, pues sus investigaciones echaban por tierra el armazón histórico que la dictadurase afanó en construir. Dos de ellos tuvieron especial repercusión: el británico *Hugh Thomas* y el estadounidense *HerbertRutledge Southworth*, el azote intelectual del franquismo según Preston.

Hugh Thomas publicó en 1961 _La Guerra Civil Española_, el que se considera uno de los primeros libros que sistematizó lo ocurrido en la contienda. En esos mismos años, el bibliotecario y periodista *Herbert Rutledge Southworth* consiguió también escribir lo que a día de hoy todavía es apreciado como un clásico del tema. Se trata de _El mito de la cruzada de Franco_ (1963), una investigación exhaustiva de la bibliografía de la Guerra Civil hasta aproximadamente 1960. En sus páginas quedan al descubierto las manipulaciones y errores de los escritores afectos al régimen. *Southworth *rescata a los autores republicanos ignorados o directamente atacados por el régimen, así como una gran cantidad de información sobre la documentación disponible, las diversas traducciones, omisiones y censuras que se produjeron; además del papel de ideologización que tuvieron la radio, la televisión y el cine.


"Durante cuarenta años los españoles fueron obligados a tragarse una falsa historia de su país, y los efectos secundarios de una dieta tan asquerosa difícilmente pueden desaparecer en unos meses. La derecha española, ahora obligada a compartir la palabra oral y escrita con aquellos a quienes hace solo unos pocos años arrojaron a la cárcel por desafiar a los escritos oficiales de gente como Ricardo de la Cierva, todavía defiende una interpretación reaccionaria de la Historia Contemporánea", esas fueron las palabras con las que *Southworth* prologó en 1986 una reedición de _El mito de la cruzada de Franco_, en pleno gobierno socialista y apenas recién estrenada la democracia. Años después, Paul Preston actualizó y reeditó el trabajo. El libro de *Southworth *permanecía casi intacto. Su vigencia era total.




> "Durante cuarenta años los españoles fueron obligados a tragarse una falsa historia de su país, y los efectos secundarios de una dieta tan asquerosa difícilmente pueden desaparecer en unos meses"



Escribir aquel libro le tomó a *Herbert R. Southworth *más de veinte años. Publicada por el mítico sello Ruedo Ibérico, en Francia, llegó a España más de veinte años después. Aquel título fue una brújula en un momento en el que la investigación histórica permanecía bloqueada: los archivos y hemerotecas no sólo estaban mal catalogadas, sino que muchas habían sido prácticamente mutiladas y desprovistas de los documentos necesarios. Además de las sospechas que levantaba, por ejemplo, la búsqueda de material sobre grupos anarquistas y obreros. "Tanto Thomas como Southworth son grandes a su manera, pero no hay que olvidar a *Gabriel Jackson *yal maestro de todos, *Gerald Brenan*, con su magistral _El laberinto español", _asegura Ian Gibson, quien ha trabajado en profundidad a figuras como Antonio Machado, Federico García Lorca, Dalí y Luis Buñuel. 


*Juan Eslava Galán* se detiene también en los mismos nombres que aporta Gibson, con especial énfasis en Brenan, y añade además como referencia a los contemporáneos Paul Preston y Gibson por supuesto, además de *Stanley G. Payne*, un autor al que según Juan Eslava Galán, "la izquierda lo tiene apartado porque señala muchos defectos de la República que, aun siendo ciertos, no se han abordado antes". Los efectos de la *Guerra Civil Española*, que convirtió a una nación entera en dos bandos , favorecieron para que fueran justamente los hispanistas quienes pudieran generar relato de todo cuanto había ocurrido. Se trataba de uno de los conflictos políticos-militares-ideológicos más dramáticos de la historia europea del siglo XX y su carácter de laboratorio de la *Segunda Guerra Mundial* exigía de muchos una mirada atenta.


Según *Gabriel Jackson*, al menos hasta 1950 existía una paradoja: la mayoría de los hispanistas pertenecían al mundo de la literatura, es decir: no eran historiadores o científicos sociales, de ahí que se desarrollara en muchos de ellos un sentido del compromiso, además de una hispanofilia natural. *Sebastian Faber* explora la relación entre literatos e hispanistas y destaca dentro de los pioneros al estadounidense Paul Patrick Rogers; a* Herbert Southworth*; al británico *Allison Peers*, catedrático en la Universidad de Liverpool, fundador y director durante años del _Bulletin of Spanish Studies_, y a Gerald Brenan y su *El laberinto español.*




> "España no sabe quién es ni qué es; de lo contrario, ¿por qué hay tantos hispanistas a los que nos hacen caso?"



Publicado originalmente en inglés 1943, _El laberinto español_ aportaba claves fundamentales de las que se valieron muchos otros investigadores. Es uno de los más importantes en la descripción de los antecedentes y problemas que determinaron la *Guerra Civil española*. En sus páginas, Brenan analizó minuciosamente los problemas de la España anterior a 1936 –con especial énfasis en la Segunda República-. Uno de los elementos que daba más valor a su análisis, radicaba en el hecho de que conocía muy bien de todo cuanto hablaba, pues vivía en *España* desde hacía más de 20 años. Mezcla de *análisis histórico*, económico, político y social, esta obra es considerada en el mundo de habla inglesa como la mejor introducción para el profano que desee iniciar una especialización en temas hispánicos o simplemente informarse acerca de ellos. Los entendidos sin embargo no tienen medias tintas: es una síntesis admirable de la España del siglo XX.


A lo largo del siglo XX, los hispanistas funcionaron como figuras de consenso para un tema en el que pocos, todavía hoy, no consiguen llegar a un acuerdo: el siglo XX español y más concretamente, aquella nación que siguió de la Guerra Civil y que permanecería 40 años bajo el mando de una sola persona, Franco. “Para entender el papel de los hispanistas tendríamos que comprender se trata de una guerra civil. El enfrentamiento se ha enconado en los que siguen perteneciendo en esos dos bandos. Todos tienen su muerto en el armario, así que tiene cierta lógica que desde fuera resulte más sencilla la construcción de ese relato”. Hay quienes encuentran una explicación más severa, como *Ian Gibson*, quien asegura que los españoles prefieren no saber. “Aquí hay un problema de identidad. España no sabe quién es ni qué es; de lo contrario, ¿por qué hay tantos hispanistas a los que nos hacen caso? ¿Por qué me hacen caso a mí o a Paul Preston como si por el hecho de ser de fuera supiéramos más? Eso en Francia es impensable, en Inglaterra es impensable”


----------



## I. de A. (30 Jul 2019)

El Disparate Económico
ROBERTO CENTENO
*El fraude 'histórico' de Paul Preston*
*Su último 'remake' alimenticio de la biografía de Franco es un insulto a la inteligencia y al rigor histórico. Resulta adecuado utilizar cuatro grandes descalificaciones habituales*




Paul Preston en la Universidad de Valencia. (EFE)
ROBERTO CENTENO
TAGS

*GUERRA*
TIEMPO DE LECTURA11 min
09/11/2015 05:00 - ACTUALIZADO: 09/11/2015 08:45
Tenemos ante nuestros ojos una España arruinada por la mayor deuda de su historia, dividida por la dejación criminal del presidente del Gobierno y del monarca, que han dejado pudrirse hasta el límite un golpe de Estado, con la mayor tasa de paro juvenil del mundo desarrollado y los que consiguen empleo con salarios que no permiten salir de la pobreza, con la más injusta distribución de la renta y la riqueza de Europa, y “donde los bancos controlan desde el Constitucional hasta los hospitales”, según Luis Garicano, coordinador del programa económico de C´s. *Que un demagogo propagandista como Paul Preston, que se denomina a sí mismo historiador cuando no es más que un manipulador que utiliza los hechos a su antojo y realiza afirmaciones sin prueba alguna que las sustente, analice así ciertos episodios es algo que resulta pura y sencillamente repugnante.*




'Franco'.
Su último 'remake' alimenticio de la biografía de Franco es un insulto a la inteligencia y al rigor histórico. Como señala el más prestigioso historiador inglés de las guerras del siglo XX, Antony Beevor, en su obra 'La guerra civil española' (Critica, 2015), “la guerra civil española es la única excepción al hecho de que la historia la escriben los vencedoros, en este caso la han escrito los vencidos”. *Preston es un propagandista entusiasta aunque nada desinteresado de los vencidos,* a quienes solo su “autodestrucción compulsiva y odio mutuo mayor que el que profesaban a Franco” y “la desastrosa conducción de la guerra que llevaron a cabo los comandantes comunistas y sus consejeros soviéticos” les llevaría a perder la guerra, algo que magistralmente documenta y describe.
*Beevor termina su obra con una pregunta clave. ¿Qué habría ocurrido en caso de una victoria republicana? “Con un gobierno autoritario de izquierdas o abiertamente comunista, España habría quedado reducida a un Estado similar al de las repúblicas populares centroeuropeas y balcánicas hasta después de 1989”. Aunque esto a Preston le trae al pairo, ha encontrado en el odio a Franco un modo de vida especialmente lucrativo, no tanto por la venta de libros más bien escasa sino por las numerosísimas conferencias que los gobiernos de izquierdas y los separatistas le pagan con enorme generosidad. Negocio que ahora extiende a la defensa del separatismo catalán, que presumiblemente paga mejor.*

*Las grandes mentiras de la 'memoria histórica'*
No vale la pena molestarse en refutar las patrañas de Preston, pero para desmontar las grandes mentiras de la 'memoria histórica' del indigente mental Rodríguez Zapatero retomadas ahora por los perroflautas, resulta adecuado utilizar cuatro grandes descalificaciones que aparecen en una hagiografía de Preston publicada aquí el pasado miércoles. La primera: que “Franco (no) ganó la guerra con estrategias dignas de Napoleón”. Ninguna historia seria, empezando por la obra cumbre de Salas Larrazábal y terminando por el modesto Pío Moa, a quien la izquierda quiere encarcelar y quemar sus libros, ha comparado jamás a Franco con Napoleón. Solo el sectario Preston le degrada a “buen jefe de batallón”.
Franco no era Napoleón, pero jamás perdió una batalla. Su conducción de la guerra fue deliberadamente lenta, en razón a consolidar su liderazgo primero (renuncia al asalto directo a Madrid en septiembre de 1936 y desvío para liberar El Alcázar, “la defensa más heroica de Occidente”, en palabras de Henry Kissinger, el mítico secretario de Estado norteamericano), lo que le permitió pasar de 'primus inter pares' entre los generales alzados a la jefatura suprema del Estado. Y a reducir al máximo las destrucciones después, como explicó al embajador italiano Roberto Cantalupo, que lo relata en su libro 'Embajada en España' (Caralt, 1951). Las destrucciones en España fueron mínimas -40 de 50 capitales no sufrieron daño alguno y el resto, excepto Teruel y Oviedo (ambas por la República), escaso-, las comunicaciones sufrieron daños pero las instalaciones industriales y agrarias no.
La principal crítica fue su conducción de la batalla del Ebro, la mayor de toda la guerra. En contra de la opinión de sus generales, Franco se negó a lanzar una ofensiva desde Lérida y ocupar Cataluña dejando cercado al grueso del ejército de la República que había cruzado el Ebro. No lo hizo por una razón contundente: el temor a provocar un ataque francés (poco probable pero no imposible) por el que clamaban muchos miembros del Gobierno del Frente Popular en París, en cuyo caso se hubiera encontrado en una trampa mortal con Francia atacando desde el norte y el ejército del Ebro desde el sur. Prefiriódestruir al último gran ejército de la República para después ocupar Cataluña sin oposición y llegar a la frontera francesa sabiendo que sin nadie a sus espaldas el Gobierno francés tendría que estar loco para atacarle.




Franco y Hitler durante su encuentro en Hendaya.
“Que durante la segunda guerra mundial, Franco salvó a España al resistir valientemente las exigencias de Hitler para que entrara en el conflicto”. ¡Pues claro que salvó a España de entrar en la guerra! ¿Quién si nonbsp;Este tema está ampliamente documentado y zanjado por los historiadores. Franco no resistió “valientemente” sino ganando tiempocon la habilidad y sangre fría que le caracterizaban, ante 160 divisiones alemanas de élite en los Pirineos, y solo la suerte -la 'baraka' que le atribuían los moros- le salvó (nos salvó) por la mínima. Como demuestra Luis Suárez, un historiador con mayúsculas, en su reciente libro 'Franco y el III Reich' (La Esfera de los Libros, 2015), la orden de invasión estaba firmada y solo la intervención en los Balcanes para ayudar a Mussolini evitó el ataque. Franco salvaría además a 45.000 judíos, algo que no hizo ningún otro país.
Lo hizo no dejándose intimidar (“al otro lado de los Pirineos hay un millón de bayonetas”, diría), pidiendo la luna y diciendo que sí, que por supuesto se sumaría a la guerra cuando estuviera preparado (sic), pero exigiendo tales compensaciones territoriales (casi todo el imperio colonial francés del Norte de África) y materiales (trigo, petróleo, armás, etc), que Hitler no podía dar ni de lejos. Tan claro lo tenía, que en su entrevista con Mussolini en Bordhiguera desaconsejó a este su alianza con Alemania. Pero no solo Alemania, impidió también con la misma habilidad la ocupación de las Canarias por Inglaterra. Solo los demagogos propagandistas como Preston o Viñas mantienen esta y otras patrañas inauditas, ya que es mucho más rentable con izquierdistas, separatistas y perroflautas con acceso al presupuesto.
*"Franco no es el autor del milagro económico"*
“Franco (no) es el arquitecto del milagro económico de los años sesenta”. ¡Realmente grandioso!. O sea, que Franco, cabeza del régimen autoritario -el régimen fue 'autoritario' no 'dictatorial', algo que está zanjado también desde hace años por historiadores y sociólogos-, permite poner en marcha un Plan de Estabilización en 1959 que supone un giro político y económico de 180º con la liberalización interna y exterior, con una estructura y un sistema económico extraordinariamente gestionados que dan lugar a la “gran era de crecimiento de España”, en palabras de mi maestro y mejor economista de la segunda mitad del siglo XX Enrique Fuentes Quintana, y Franco ni se entera. Es el colmo del despropósito.
Franco sabía de economía lo que Rajoy y ZP; o sea, cero. Pero tenía el buen sentido de encargar el tema a quienes sí sabían y no a un hatajo de ignorantes
“La economía siempre es economía política, y la política económica que orienta la vida económica del país es parte siempre de la política general”, según apuntó Fuentes Quintana.* Franco sabía de economía lo que Rajoy y ZP; o sea, cero. Pero tenía el buen sentido de encargar el tema a quienes sí sabían y no al hatajo de ignorantes de la última década, que más parecen sacados de una escombrera. Pero sobre todo, y esa es la diferencia esencial, el único objetivo de Franco era el crecimiento y la creación de una poderosa clase media que evitara para siempre cualquier conflicto civil. Todo lo contrario que la oligarquía nacida en la infausta Transición, cuyo objetivo es el enriquecimiento personal y el poder como sea, no para mejorar España sino para consolidar y enchufar a dos millones de familiares y amigos, el cáncer que está devorando España y destruyendo a la clase media.
Franco, aconsejado por Carrero, eligió a los competentes López Rodó, Ullastres y Navarro Rubio para dirigir la economía, que a su vez se rodearon de los mejores profesionales con total independencia de su credo político. Sardá, de ERC, y Fuentes Quintana fueron los autores del Plan de Estabilización. Cuando uno los compara con la basura de los Solbes, Montilla, Salgado, Sebastián, Álvarez, Pepiño, Chacón (que nombró JEMAD a un perroflauta para quien la política debe estar por encima de la ley) o los caraduras e ineptos Guindos, Soria, Mato, Báñez, Pastor (¡que ha llevado el AVE a su pueblo, Zamora! ¡Si será por dinero!), a uno le entran ganas de llorar. Fuentes me contaría entristecido cómo en los sesenta les dejaron gestionar la economía sin interferencia alguna. En 1977, los 'demócratas' le llamaron a gritos para solucionar el desastre que habían organizado, y nada más arreglarlo con los Pactos de La Moncloa, fueron a lo suyo (enriquecerse) y tuvo que dimitir.*




Pactos de La Moncloa. (EFE)
En 1975, después de 15 años de crecimiento anual acumulativo en el entorno del 7%, a España no la conocía como diría Guerra “ni la madre que la parió”. De nación subdesarrollada en 1959 a octava potencia económica del mundo. De una renta per cápita igual al 59% de la media de los países centrales de la UE (CEE-9), a un 81,4%, que 40 años después la oligarquía política ha reducido al 73,2%. "En solo 15 años consiguen un aumento de la renta per cápita muy superior al de los 100 años anteriores", según el Banco de España; *un logro único en Europa, y Preston ni lo menciona.* Esto es lo que despectivamente llaman la izquierda y los ineptos y cobardes de la derecha, culpables ambos del desastre actual, “desarrollismo". ¡Pues a ver si dejáis de robar y traéis un poco de desarrollismo, que buena falta nos hace!
Y por último, el otro mito es que “Franco previó y fomentó la transición a la democracia”. Pues no, porque Franco creía (y acertó de pleno) que un sistema que temía oligárquico de partidos, hundiría todo lo que el pueblo español había conseguido levantar con sangre, sudor y lágrimas. Y sí, porque tenía la cabeza muy clara y sabía que la única alternativa a su muerte era una democracia. Hay dos hechos esenciales que lo prueban y que Preston ignora, como todo lo que no avale su rentable odio a Franco: el primero contado por el rey Juan Carlos y el segundo por Suárez. Juan Carlos le pidió un día consejo sobre cómo gobernar España y Franco le respondió: “En eso no puedo ayudaros, alteza, porque vos sois muy diferente a mí y porque el mundo actual nada tiene que ver con el que yo conocí, así que gobernad según vuestro mejor criterio, pero sobre todo mantened la unidad de España”.
Franco nunca creyó en la democracia, pero era un pragmático que no se dejaba llevar por ensoñaciones y sabía que otra forma de gobierno era imposible
A Suárez, siendo secretario general del Movimiento, un día Franco le pregunta: “Oiga, Suárez, me dicen que usted cree firmemente que a mi muerte solo será posible la democracia, ¿es cierto?". "Así es, excelencia. Y no es que lo crea, es que no existe otra alternativa”, respondió. Franco guardó silencio unos momentos y luego dijo: “Es también lo que pienso y crea que he meditado mucho sobre ello, pero bueno, si ha de ser así, al menos procuren ustedes que ganen los nuestros”. Esto me lo relató personalmente Fernando Abril, el hombre que mejor podía saberlo. Franco nunca creyó en la democracia, pero era un pragmático que no se dejaba llevar por ensoñaciones y sabía que en un mundo de democracias otra forma de gobierno era imposible. Que los golfos de la Transición afirmen que ellos trajeron la democracia, es un insulto a los españoles.
*Por cierto, Preston ha donado parte de sus archivos a los separatistas catalanes, el nuevo objeto de su devoción, que los han depositado en el Monasterio de Poblet como si fueran textos sagrados (!!!!). *Desconozco si a cambio de un generoso pago, pues como me explica mi gran amigo César Vidal desde su exilio, “es muy habitual entre ciertos autores entregar los libros y documentos que estorban o ya no caben en casa a una institución pública a cambio de una generosa contraprestación económica con cargo al presupuesto”.


----------



## I. de A. (30 Jul 2019)

PEDRO GONZALEZ CUEVAS
*Masoquismo nacional: el caso Paul Preston*






Paul Preston
Por Pedro C. González Cuevas
Más artículos de este autor
Flip
En cualquier nación normalmente constituida, con un mínimo de orgullo patriótico o de autoestima, el señor Paul Preston sería cuando menos declarado _persona non grata..._
El estado actual de la cultura española en general y de nuestra historiografía en particular es un curioso fenómeno, digno de estudio. Uno de los “misterios” más insondables es, en mi opinión, la fascinación que ejerce, en ciertos sectores de la historiografía española, la figura y la obra de Paul Preston. Y es que, como señaló hace tiempo el profesor Gustavo Bueno, cada grupo social “elige” a sus sabios y a sus héroes; pero al “elegirlos” se define a sí mismo, tanto o más que a la persona escogida como paradigma del sabio, del filósofo o del héroe. El hombre de Liverpool es un autor de metodología imprecisa. Su perspectiva política de izquierdas no le ha aproximado a los grandes representantes del marxismo británico como Edward Palmer Thompson, Eric J. Hobsbawm o Christopher Hill. Su pensamiento histórico, si de tal cosa puede hablarse, viene a ser una curiosa amalgama, a veces contradictoria, de marxismo vulgar, individualismo metodológico, empirismo y, sobre todo, de lo que algunos historiadores italianos denominan peyorativamente “moralismo sublime”, es decir, juicios de valor al servicio de una ideología. Sus obras carecen de análisis cultural, ideológico e intelectual; tienen por base una sociología elemental y superficial; su trama narrativa es de claro signo trágico y maniqueo; su modo de argumentar mecanicista y su enfoque ideológico, radical.
*Una de sus primeras obras en español fue el prólogo a una Antología de la revista Leviatán, cuyo contenido resultaba ya de por sí significativo, al ocultar la brutalidad de su proyecto revolucionario; muy al contrario, celebraba que el órgano intelectual del largocaballerismo se encontrase, según él, a “la vanguardia de un debate en el que se centraba la atención de los socialistas de Europa”. En esa misma línea argumental se encontraba La destrucción de la democracia en España, cuyo leif motiv era la exculpación de los socialistas en la génesis de la guerra civil, que hacía recaer en el conjunto de las derechas, particularmente en la CEDA. Se trataba, en el fondo, de una respuesta al libro de su compatriota Richard A.H. Robinson, Los orígenes de la España de Franco, una obra mucho más documentada y precisa que la de Preston. La guerra civil española no es más que una obra de divulgación. Las derechas españolas en el siglo XX: autoritarismo, fascismo y golpismo resulta ser, como su título indica, una demonización del conjunto de las derechas españolas, una obra sonrojante, a causa de su maniqueísmo y simpleza, que carece de interés para el estudioso de esas tendencias políticas. Idealistas bajo las balas, al igual que Palomas de guerra y Las Tres Españas del 36, destacan por su sectarismo y frivolidad. Su obra más celebrada, Franco. Caudillo de España, es una biografía del dirigente español llena de lagunas, basada en materiales absolutamente perecederos y en un pathos totalmente hostil hacia el personaje, sin el menor atisbo de empatía. La biografía del anterior Jefe del Estado, Juan Carlos I. El rey de un pueblo, no sólo carece de originalidad y no aporta nada nuevo al tema, sino que incurre en el defecto contrario al de Franco. Caudillo de España, es decir, cae en la apología directa e incluso en el ditirambo. En ocasiones, no parece un historiador, sino un cronista de Hola. En El Holocausto español, Preston llega a caer en la abyección, atribuyendo a las derechas españolas un proyecto de exterminio de las izquierdas, defensoras, según él, de la libertad y de la democracia. Sus últimos libros, El zorro rojo, una biografía de Santiago Carrillo, y El final de la guerra, son obras, a mi juicio, sin interés. En la última, se limita a seguir las tesis de su amigo Ángel Viñas, en sus críticas a Julián Besteiro y el coronel Segismundo Casado y en su exaltación de la figura del doctor Negrín.*


Sin embargo, su trayectoria universitaria ha sido muy exitosa, tanto en Inglaterra como en España. Logró la titularidad de la cátedra Príncipe de Asturias de Estudios en la London School of Economics. En 1986 le fue otorgada la Encomienda de la Orden del Mérito Civil. En 1998, ganó el Primer Premio “Así fue” por su obra _Las Tres Españas del 36. Idealistas bajo las balas _le proporcionó el Premio Ramón Trías Fargas en 2006. Incluso ha sido presentado por un sector de la prensa española –_El País _y _El Mundo, _en concreto– como “una especie de Oráculo de Delfos o de un psiquiatra, para que nos confirme si somos normales y que España va bien”. Lo cual puede ser explicado por una serie de profundos, ancestrales y permanentes complejos de inferioridad nacional, cultural y política. Igualmente, por la palpable ausencia de una crítica intelectual y conceptual solvente en nuestro país. ¿Alguien se imaginaría algo parecido en Francia, la patria de Hipólito Taine, Lucien Febvre, Fernand Braudel o François Furet? Y lo mismo podríamos decir en Italia, Alemania u Holanda. En esos países, que disfrutan de la continuidad de una cultura sólida y coherente, individuos como Preston no pueden tomarse en serio. No obstante, creo que, a la hora de explicar la patética fascinación por la obra y la figura del hombre de Liverpool, es preciso profundizar un poco más. Hace algunos años, Paul Preston fue descrito por el editor Daniel Fernández como “una máquina de promoción, parecía Pavarotti”.
En ese sentido, el gran logro de Preston ha sido crear una _red _de influencia en el “campo” historiográfico español. Alumnos fieles, profesores universitarios, cuyas máximas figuras son Josep Fontana y Angel Viñas; editoriales de prestigio como Crítica o Debate y periódicos como _El País _o el difunto _Público_ han sido –y son– los miembros de esa _red_ que ha servido para que el hombre de Liverpool afianzara su influencia historiográfica y mediática en la sociedad española. Esta _red _se caracteriza por una actitud basada en la buena conciencia izquierdista, estructurada y legitimada por el antifranquismo y la lucha ideológica contra el conjunto de las derechas españolas. Su objetivo histórico-político es imponer sus tesis como verdad universal en el “campo” historiográfico español y, consecuentemente, que las tesis de otros grupos aparezcan como ilegítimas y a que sus representantes oscilen continuamente entre la conciencia vergonzosa de su indignidad cultural y el descrédito de sus métodos y de sus actos. A partir de su discurso histórico-político intenta, con el apoyo consciente de los ya mencionados medios de comunicación, cambiar los valores, las representaciones y las identidades. *Su táctica consiste en elogiar y defender a los “amigos” e ignorar o atacar de forma inmisericorde a los “enemigos”, con los que no se tiene el menor reparo en ejercer la “violencia simbólica” más descarnada. En ese caso, no se tiene problema en reducir las doctrinas del enemigo a su adscripción ideológica o sus intereses de clase, cuando no a supuestas fidelidades franquistas y/o antidemocráticas.


Significativa y fructífera ha sido en todo momento su relación con el nacionalismo catalán. Desde el primer momento, Preston dio su apoyo al traslado de los fondos del Archivo de Salamanca reclamados por la Generalidad catalana. *El 4 de octubre de 2004 recibió el Premio Internacional Ramón Llull. Tres años después fue elegido miembro del Instituto de Estudios Catalanes. Con posterioridad, José Luis Carod Rovira firmó un convenio entre el Patronato Cataluña-Mundo y la London School of Economics and Political Science. De esta iniciativa surgió el Observatorio Cataluña-Mundo, una institución cuya presidencia recayó en Preston, y cuyo principal objetivo era, como su nombre indica, promocionar a Cataluña en el mundo. El proyecto contó con un presupuesto de 200.000 euros. Según Carod Rovira, Preston era la persona indicada para presidir el Observatorio porque tenía “una relación especial con Cataluña”, “domina el catalán y ha escrito varios libros en esa lengua”. _El Holocausto español _recibió, además, el Premio Santiago Sobrequés i Vidal de Historia de Cataluña.
*Coherentemente, Preston ha dado su apoyo al proceso de secesión catalana en numerosas ocasiones.* En septiembre de 2013, pronunció una conferencia en la Universidad Rovira i Virgili, dedicada al tema de “El anticatalanismo de los rebeldes militares: de la batalla del Ebro a la ocupación total del país”, en la que recomendó a la Generalidad catalana “negociar alianzas” con Europa ante el “inmovilismo” del gobierno español. “Desde Madrid –advirtió– no habrá progreso”. Poco después, en noviembre de 2014, el nombre del hispanista aparecía, junto a Desmond Tutu, Adolfo Pérez Esquivel, Eduard Vallary, Saskia Sassen, Richard Sennet, Bill Shipsey, Ken Loach y Harold Bloon, al frente de un manifiesto titulado _Dejen votar a los catalanes, _en el que se afirmaba que una mayoría de los ciudadanos catalanes había expresado su deseo de participar en la consulta, una petición que es el “resultado de un largo desacuerdo entre los gobiernos de Cataluña y España sobre el grado de autonomía cultural, política y financiera” de ésta última. Los abajo firmantes consideraban que, como en los casos de Quebec y Escocia, la mejor manera de resolver el conflicto era utilizar las herramientas de la democracia y que “impedir que los catalanes voten parece contradecir los principios que inspiran las sociedades democráticas”. Por todo ello, los firmantes del manifiesto hacían una llamada al Gobierno español y a la Generalidad catalana a “trabajar juntos para permitir que los ciudadanos de Cataluña puedan votar sobre su futuro político y, posteriormente, establecer relaciones de buena fe en el resultado”. Esta posición contrasta con la de un hispanista infinitamente más serio que Preston, John Eliot, quien destacaba, en una entrevista concedida a la revista _Letras Libres, _las diferencias entre Cataluña y Escocia, señalando que una Cataluña independiente quedaría fuera de la Unión Europea.
En cualquier nación normalmente constituida, con un mínimo de orgullo patriótico o de autoestima, el señor Paul Preston sería cuando menos declarado _persona non grata. _Sin embargo, no ha sido así. Más bien todo lo contrario. Y es que Paul Preston fue investido doctor honoris causa por la Universidad de Valencia, vivero del pancatalanismo teorizado por el inefable Joan Fuster. La laudatio corrió a cargo de Ismael Saz Campos, antiguo comunista y apologista de Preston, quien calificó al historiador británico como “el mayor continuador del hispanismo historiográfico británico y seguramente el hispanista de mayor proyección entre los existentes”. Por su parte, el rector de la Universidad de Valencia, Esteban Morcillo hizo referencia a Preston como “uno de los máximos exponentes de la historiografía española contemporánea” y destacó su “extraordinaria producción científica, destacándose por su condición de historiador social”. No ha sido la Universidad de Valencia la única en rendir pleitesía al hombre de Liverpool. La última, por el momento, ha sido la de Extremadura. La ceremonia tuvo lugar en la Facultad de Filosofía y Letras de Cáceres, contando con la intervención del profesor Enrique Moradiellos, discípulo de Preston. Incluso contó con la asistencia del Presidente de la Junta de Extremadura Guillermo Fernández Vara y del rector de la Universidad Segundo Piriz. Fernández Vara llegó a decir que “no podemos entender la historia de España sin Paul Preston”. Que Dios le conserve la vista y la capacidad hermenéutica. ¿De verdad ha leído a Preston?
Lo cual demuestra que la sociedad española carece de una crítica intelectual solvente, y que, en concreto, las universidades no ejercen su función pedagógica. Como ha señalado el escritor Félix de Azúa: “Este es un país analfabeto y narcisista. La desdicha es que la izquierda que debería haber impuesto en el país algo de racionalidad e ilustración es aún más analfabeta y narcisista que la extrema izquierda”. Algo que se ha demostrado en el resultado de las últimas elecciones, con el ascenso de una izquierda radical y casposa. En ese sentido, *cuanto más indómita sea la influencia de Paul Preston en nuestra historiografía y en nuestras universidades, peor para la salud política e intelectual de España.* Desgraciadamente en eso estamos.


----------



## I. de A. (30 Jul 2019)

*Preston, o la historia como fraude*
*Leo esta afirmación del señor Preston sobre mi persona: "Hay mentiras en cada página de su libro". (¿Cuál?). Muy bien. Ahora solo le queda demostrarlo, y vuelvo a animarle a que lo intente de una buena vez. Yo, en cambio, sí he documentado ampliamente sus muy frecuentes mentiras y manipulaciones (bueno, no todas, porque es casi imposible).*
Pío Moa
2011-05-04
0

Compartir0
Flipear
Tuitear
En realidad, su método _historiográfico_ queda bastante bien retratado en la inconsecuencia de su frase. Obsérvese también su respuesta a la crítica de que ofrece cifras distorsionadas, hecha por Stanley Payne: "Que Payne explique su trayectoria desde la izquierda a la extrema derecha". Es decir, el problema no está en los hechos, sino en que Payne –asegura, tergiversando de nuevo la realidad– se ha vuelto de "extrema derecha". Un método de debate, por cierto, empleado masivamente por los marxistas y afines. Otra de sus hazañas metodológicas consiste en habernos descubierto que el homenajeado Carrillo tuvo –¡quién lo hubiera creído!– responsabilidad en Paracuellos. En fin, un historiador de postín, muy respetado no ya por la izquierda sino por la derecha, desde los absurdos halagos que Ansón le tributó para presumir de antifranquista. El nivel.
El último libro de Preston es un fraude desde el mismo título. Fraude en el doble sentido de mencionar un inexistente holocausto español, trivializando de paso el judío, y de emplear la palabra con evidentes fines comerciales. Su tesis, no menos falsa bajo la pretendida objetividad de reconocer (¡a estas alturas!) que "también" hubo crímenes en la izquierda, consiste en la vieja historieta de que la represión nacional hizo el triple de víctimas que la del Frente Popular, y que cualitativamente no pueden equipararse una y otra: "No puedo tratar igual a un violador que a una violada".
El violador sería el bando nacional y la violada el Frente Popular, que él identifica –de nuevo falsamente– con la república del 31. Como he expuesto con todo detalle en _Los orígenes de la guerra civil_, la violación, si así queremos llamarla, fue emprendida en octubre de 1934 por el PSOE y la Esquerra, apoyados por prácticamente toda la izquierda, con el propósito textual de organizar una guerra civil; y continuó después de las elecciones de febrero del 36, en una verdadera orgía de crímenes e incendios, hasta que se provocó la continuación de la guerra civil, a la que tan aficionadas fueron nuestras izquierdas, que incluso organizaron otras dos en su propio seno.




La violada fue, por un lado, la república del 31, su Constitución y su legalidad, y por otro la masa de población católica y derechista, hasta que decidió defenderse. Las izquierdas, con mayor o menor intensidad, quisieron la guerra civil porque estaban convencidas de ganarla –y casi la ganaron al principio–, pero sus cálculos terminaron por salirles errados. Me permito animar a Preston y compañía a abandonar su pereza intelectual e intentar desmentir estos extremos, que creo haber probado con los documentos de la izquierda.
En fin, presentar como víctima de una violación a un Frente Popular formado por marxistas revolucionarios, stalinistas, golpistas tipo Azaña o Companys, anarquistas y racistas, bajo la tutela de Stalin, es la osada falsificación base de todas las demás. Lo he expuesto en _La quiebra de la historia 'progresista'_. Pero se ve que estos señores esperan tener siempre una clientela de ignorantes o fanáticos a quienes explotar.
*En cuanto a las cifras de la represión, ya Ramón Salas Larrazábal las puso en su lugar, corregidas luego por A. D. Martín Rubio. Pero el asunto se ha convertido para algunos en un negocio bien subvencionado desde el poder, y la realidad les da igual. No hay debate. Les basta descalificar como "de extrema derecha" o "fascistas" los estudios que abandonan la propaganda y van a los hechos. *Recordaré, muy en resumen, que el terror lo empezaron las izquierdas; que en el bando izquierdista no fue un terror popular o espontáneo sino organizado por los partidos y el gobierno; que el número de víctimas fue muy parecido en los dos campos; que el extremo sadismo en el terror de izquierdas no tiene parangón en el bando nacional; que las izquierdas practicaron el terror entre ellas mismas, lo que tampoco ocurrió entre los nacionales. Que intente Preston refutar estos datos básicos con otros datos y argumentos, y le prestaremos atención. Sus distorsiones son tan amplias que resulta imposible abordarlas en un artículo. Las he tratado más en detalle en el libro _Los crímenes de la guerra civil_, que, desde luego, él no ha rebatido en momento alguno.
Una frase llamativa de Preston: "El Valle de los Caídos es una maravilla, pero hay que explicar que fue hecho por presos republicanos". Bien por la primera parte del aserto, mal por la segunda. Hubo allí muy pocos presos, no eran republicanos sino rojos acusados de crímenes, cobraban salario y redimían penas por el trabajo. Y el Valle terminó tomando un carácter de reconciliación nacional que ahora se intenta destruir. Otra frase del autor: "La mayor dificultad para escribir mi libro ha sido poder mantener mi equilibrio psicológico leyendo tantos horrores en ambos lados". A muchos ingleses siempre les ha encantado/horrorizado la crueldad española, y se ve que Preston tampoco sabe mucho de la historia de su propio país. ¿Ha probado a mantener su equilibrio psicológico leyendo acerca los bombardeos de terror ingleses sobre la población civil alemana, que causaron varias veces más víctimas que el terror de los dos bandos en la guerra española?


----------



## I. de A. (30 Jul 2019)

Histrola, nini, lo que hacen los histroladores chupópteros como Preston se llama histrola.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 Jul 2019)

*Encuentran más de 1.400 víctimas del franquismo enterradas en una fosa común en Huelva*

Un informe encargado por la *Asociación de Memoria Histórica de la Provincia de Huelva*al historiador José María García Márquez y el investigador Migue Ángel Harriero ha dictaminado* la aparición de 1.437 víctimas del franquismo* en el cementerio de La Soledad de Huelva.

La finalidad de la investigación era encontrar los *nombres de los aún desconocidos*, detallar aún más el total de los asesinados, localizar con mayor precisión las inhumaciones y exhumaciones y rebajar los riesgos posibles que aparecen en este tipo de trabajos.

Finalmente, Harriero concluyó en el informe, titulado «Las fosas comunes del cementerio de La Soledad y la represión militar en Huelva (1936-1944)», *la aparición de 1.437 víctimas, de las cuales se han podido identificar 1.100*que «o bien murieron en prisión o en el hospital provincial y fueron arrojados a la fosa común del cementerio de Huelva».


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 Jul 2019)

*En el monte de A Caeira (Pontevedra), los franquistas FUSILARON a 10 REPUBLICANOS en 1936*





Placa en memoria de los hombres y mujeres que murieron por defender la democracia, la libertad y los derechos de Galicia. Sin odio, sin resentimiento, pero con el recuerdo vivo
Aquel fatídico 12 de noviembre de 1936, diez pontevedreses fueron asesinados por ser fieles a sus ideas, a los valores democráticos, y por defender la legalidad Republicana. Aquellos 10 hombres eran:
*Amancio Caamaño Cimadevila*, médico y veterinario, 42 años, natural de Negreira (A Coruña) y vecino de Pontevedra. Titular-propietario de una relevante clínica de la ciudad. Director del Hospital Provincial. Presidente del Centro Republicano de Pontevedra. Fundó y dirigió el diario Clarín de Pontevedra. Colaborador del Socorro Rojo Internacional. En julio de 1936, fue detenido por los sublevados, en consejo de guerra condenado a muerte y finalmente fusilado.
*Telmo Bernárdez Santomé*, nació en 1885 en Redondela (Pontevedra). Fue médico municipal en 1923 y vicepresidente del Colegio Oficial de Médicos de Pontevedra. Promotor del agrarismo, contra la opresión y a favor del campesinado. Editor de “Nueva Gente” y “La Opinión”. Alcalde de Redondela en 1923. Detenido el 5 de septiembre de 1936 y encarcelado, sentenciado a muerte y fusilado en la carretera de Campañó. Su familia y su círculo social fueron fuertemente represaliados.
*Luis Poza Pastrana* nació en Pontevedra en 1909. Era hijo del conocido médico Celestino Poza Cobas. Ejerció en el Hospital Provincial. Miembro del Centro Republicano, militó en el Partido Socialista Radical y luego en el Partido Gallego. Miembro del Comité de Cooperación Intelectual de Pontevedra. En las elecciones de febrero de 1936 fue orador del Frente Popular. Tras el 18 de julio, fue despedido de su consultorio médico el 18 de agosto, arrestado, juzgado y condenado a muerte, recibió un disparo en la carretera de Campañó.
*Paulo Novás Souto* nació en 1900 São Paulo (Brasil), regresó con su familia a Galicia y se convirtió en maestro en el Plan de Estudios de 1914. Fue maestro en la escuela mixta de Sacks, Cotobade (1925-1927), luego en Cobres, Vilaboa, y finalmente en el Instituto de Pontevedra creado en 1931. Pertenecía al comité organizador de la “Casa del Maestro” en Pontevedra. Militante de Izquierda Republicana. Tras el golpe del 18 de julio de 1936 fue arrestado, juzgado y sentenciado a muerte. Asesinado en la carretera de Campañó.
*Germán Adrio Mañá*, nacido en 1880 en Arealonga, Vilagarcía de Arousa. Profesor, director y propietario de Colegio, afiliado a la UGT y miembro del PSOE, concejal en Vilagarcía de Arousa. Arrestado tras el golpe fascista, fue sometido al consejo de guerra por rebelión militar, sentenciado a muerte, y asesinado en el kilómetro 1 de la carretera de Campañó.
*Benigno Rey Pavón* nació en 1909 en Pontevedra. Hijo del relojero y republicano Arturo Rey Juncal, fue maestro nacional. Fue un destacado deportista y líder de la Sociedad de Gimnasia de Pontevedra. Fue profesor interino en Lantaño (Portas) en 1933. En 1936 profesor en Penzol (Asturias). Durante la rebelión fascista de 1936, estaba de vacaciones en Pontevedra. Fue arrestado, encarcelado. Sentenciado a muerte por traición, fue fusilado en la carretera de Campañó.
*Ramiro Paz Carbajal*, natural de Pontevedra (1891). Periodista. Aprendió tipografía en Vigo con 13 años, viajó a Argentina y regresó en 1917. Presidente del Grupo Socialista de Pontevedra, concejal de Pontevedra, dirigió la Federación de Trabajadores. Desde 1920 al 22 volvió a Buenos Aires. Al regreso estableció la prensa “El Popular”. Fue presidente de la AS de Pontevedra “La Internacional”, dirigió “La Hora”. En 1934 fue arrestado y su imprenta “La Popular” fue destruida. En 1936 fue miembro de la Diputación Provincial, presidente Provincial del Frente Popular, de la Asociación Tipográfica y de la Federación Provincial Socialista de Pontevedra. Arrestado el 20 de julio del 36, juzgado en Pontevedra, sentenciado y tiroteado a muerte en la carretera de Campañó.
*José Adrio Barreiro* nació en Pontevedra en 1910. Abogado, gobernador de Orense en 1933. Casado con Aurora Poza Pastrana, hermana del también asesinado Luis Poza Pastrana. Tras el triunfo del Frente Popular en 1936 fue nombrado presidente de la Diputación de Pontevedra el 19 de marzo. En abril de 1936 fue compromisario para la elección del presidente de la República. Líder de Unión Republicana, con el golpe de estado del 36, fue arrestado, juzgado, sentenciado y fusilado.
*Victor Casas Rey* nació en 1900 en La Coruña. Pperiodista y político gallego, en 1916 dejó su trabajo de vendedor ambulante de zapatos, en 1918 participó en la Primera Asamblea Nacional de Lugo, de la cual surgió el “Manifiesto Nazonalista”, base común de todos los programas de nacionalismo gallego. Luchó contra el dictadura de Primo de Rivera. Viajó por el país para traer el mensaje del nacionalismo gallego. Participó en la fundación de la Fiesta de Galicia en 1931, de la que fue presidente en la provincia de Pontevedra y A Coruña. Tras el golpe fascista fue arrestado, sentenciado en un consejo de guerra y fusilado por tropas franquistas en el Monte Caeira.
*Juan Rico González*, nacido en Ferrol en 1895. Capitán de la Guardia de Asalto. El 16 de julio de 1936 propuso al gobernador civil Gonzalo Acosta Pan la detención de los líderes militares y civiles que conspiraban para el golpe de estado. El gobernador lo ignoró sus advertencias y lo envió a Vigo. Rico regresó a Pontevedra el día 18, se puso en contacto con el Frente Popular. En una reunión de la Juventud Socialista Unificada y los partidos de izquierda Rico proporcionó armas de la guardia municipal y del cuartel de Asalto, pero fue incapacitado por el Gobernador. Tras el golpe del 1936, fue arrestado, juzgado, sentenciado, y muerto por un disparo en la carretera de Campañó.
En cada aniversario los pontevedreses recuerdan esa fecha funesta y simbolizan en estos ejemplos llenos de luz y dignidad las miles de víctimas de la violencia fascista reuniéndose en torno al monumento que les recuerda su memoria. Recordar es un deber ético y político, el silencio y el olvido son como la última derrota, la muerte definitiva para las víctimas de la represión.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 Jul 2019)

Niños evacuados de la ciudad de Alicante,en el hospital infantil instalado en el pueblo de Polop (Alicante).1938


----------



## fredesvindo (30 Jul 2019)




----------



## I. de A. (30 Jul 2019)

*Si Pedro Sánchez quiere investigar las fosas de la Guerra Civil que empiece por la mayor de todas: la fosa roja de Paracuellos*
*Y por la responsabilidad de la socialista Margarita Nielken en aquellos asesinatos en serie.*
Javier Paredes 12/08/18 09:00

 
 
 






En la fosa común de Paracuellos del Jarama fueron enterradas unas 5.000 personas. 
Pedro Sánchez, todo ufano, presume en los medios de comunicación de que es ateo, como si eso fuera un mérito de su _currículum_. En realidad, lo que le ocurre al presidente del Gobierno es que tiene un serio problema de gravísimas consecuencias para todos sus gobernados, para todos nosotros. Y es que, por su soberbia, que es tan grande como su estatura, Pedro Sánchez cree haberle movido de la silla a Dios, para ocupar él su puesto. Y por eso, entre otras cosas, está empeñado en machacarnos con la totalitaria Comisión de la Verdad.
Madame de Maintenon (1635-1719), segunda esposa de Luis XIV (1643-1715), el Rey Sol de Francia, fue también la fundadora de esa gran iniciativa educadora de Saint-Cyr para niñas, cuyas dependencias cambiaron más tarde de función y en la actualidad albergan hoy a la Escuela Militar Especial. Pues bien, la esposa del Rey Sol, en el ocaso de sus días, escribió lo siguiente: “_A lo largo de la experiencia que he acumulado -ya he superado las 80 primaveras-, he podido comprobar que la verdad existe únicamente en Dios, y el resto es solo una cuestión de puntos de vista_”.


> El Frente Popular cavó la fosa común más grande de la Guerra Civil en Madrid (Paracuellos del Jarama), donde fueron asesinadas y enterradas unas 5.000 personas



A la luz de estas palabras de Madame de Maintenon se entiende mejor lo de la Comisión de la verdad de Pedro Sánchez, como pieza fundamental de un proceso revolucionario, al más puro estilo marxista-leninista, que pretende anular los puntos de vista de los historiadores y hasta a los historiadores que se resistan. Pero se equivoca Pedro Sánchez si piensa que todos nos vamos a someter a ‘su’ verdad como borregos. Algunos no lo vamos a hacer, a pesar de que conocemos la fórmula de la velocidad del proceso revolucionario de Lenin, ideólogo en quien Pedro Sánchez se inspira y quien en su día escribió: “La revolución avanza muy despacio, porque fusilamos muy poco”.
Y a sabiendas de que los socialistas tienen una tradición, adquirida durante la Segunda República y la Guerra Civil, de apretar el gatillo con entusiasmo, hoy vamos a seguir narrando, sin miedo, otra de las facetas criminales del Frente Popular, en el que estuvo integrado el partido de Pedro Sánchez. Hoy vamos a ocuparnos de las fosas de los rojos, antes de que la Comisión de la Verdad establezca que sólo las hubo de dos clases: las fosas de los fascistas, que hay que reivindicar, y las otras, que son como las fosas sépticas, que hay que ignorarlas.
El Frente Popular tiene el honor de haber cavado la fosa más grande de la Guerra Civil en Paracuellos del Jarama, donde enterraron a unas 5.000 personas. Pero esa no fue la primera fosa donde ocultaron sus crímenes. La fosa, o mejor dicho, las fosas de Paracuellos las abrieron cuando ya no pudieron enterrar a más asesinados en las dos primeras, porque llenaron de cadáveres los cementerios de Rivas Vacíamadrid y Aravaca.


> Comisión de la Verdad: la verdad existe únicamente en Dios. El resto es sólo una cuestión de puntos de vista. Pedro Sánchez no lo sabe porque es ateo



Y fue, precisamente, el 29 de octubre de 1936 cuando fusilaron a uno de los grandes intelectuales de España, miembro de la generación del 98 y perteneciente a dos Reales Academias, la de la Lengua y la de Ciencias Morales y Políticas. Ese día sacaron de la cárcel de Ventas a Ramiro de Maeztu y le asesinaron en Aravaca. Murió dando todo un testimonio de fe y de concordia, que el sectarismo de Pedro Sánchez y sus seguidores serán incapaces de entender. Estas fueron las últimas palabras que Ramiro de Maeztu dirigió a sus verdugos: «Vosotros no sabéis por qué me matáis, pero yo sí que sé por lo que muero: ¡Para que vuestros hijos sean mejores que vosotros!»
A principios del mes de noviembre de 1936 comienzan las ejecuciones en Paracuellos del Jarama. Solo los días 7 y 8 de ese mes asesinaron en ese lugar a 1.300 personas. Juan García Oliver, anarquista y ministro de Justicia, en su conocida autobiografía, titulada _El eco de los pasos_, cuenta la responsabilidad criminal que, entre otros, tuvo en estos acontecimientos Margarita Nelken. Esta señora fue diputada de la Segunda República en tres elecciones por la lista del PSOE. Bien es cierto que a finales de 1936 se pasó al Partido Comunista, y… ¡cómo tenía que ser la pieza para que pocos años después la expulsaran los comunistas de su organización!
Si de verdad Pedro Sánchez y los actuales militantes del PSOE estuvieran preocupados por los crímenes y las fosas de la Guerra de la Guerra Civil, tendrían que empezar por estudiar la de Paracuellos del Jarama, seguirían con todas las que abrieron en el territorio que controlaron, y ya de paso podrían pedir perdón por los asesinatos cometidos por sus anteriores conmilitones del PSOE.


> Hablando de asesinar a intelectuales. Los rojos sacaron de la cárcel de Ventas a Ramiro de Maeztu y lo asesinaron en Aravaca



Por su parte, Pablo Iglesias y Alberto Garzón podrían acompañar a los socialistas en ese tan noble gesto de pedir perdón, en su caso por los crímenes cometidos por los comunistas durante la Guerra Civil.
Trabajo y sorpresas no les van a faltar a los que quieren averiguar la verdad de la fosa de Paracuellos de Jarama, pues allí están enterradas unas 5.000 personas. Y si la Comisión de la verdad de Pedro Sánchez no fuera en realidad la Comisión de la gran impostura, tendría que descubrirnos la acusación que hicieron contra Samuel Ruiz Navarro para condenarle a muerte, porque este niño solo tenía 13 años cuando le asesinaron en Paracuellos de Jarama, donde, además de Samuel, los rojos masacraron a otros 275 menores de edad.
Después del día 8 de noviembre unos camiones, cargados de presos cruzaron el río Jarama, pero les advierten que no pueden rematar a sus víctimas en Paracuellos, ya que todavía no les había dado tiempo a enterrar a los 1.300 de los días anteriores. Nada les detiene. La voracidad asesina del Frente Popular empuja a los camiones hasta Torrejón, donde fusilan a 414 personas, que son enterradas en una fosa del caz del río Henares.


> Sus últimas palabras: Vosotros no sabéis por qué me matáis, pero yo sí que sé por lo que muero: ¡Para que vuestros hijos sean mejores que vosotros!



Durante unos días paran los asesinatos. Pero el 15 y el 16 de noviembre, ante el avance de los nacionales, se evacua la cárcel Modelo y los presos se trasladan a San Antón, Ventas y Porlier. Diez días después se vuelven a organizar sacas de las cárceles de San Antón y de Ventas, que durarán hasta el 4 de diciembre, concretamente en estos días, fue cuando se produjo el mayor número de asesinatos de religiosos.
En estas sacas fue asesinado el dramaturgo Pedro Muñoz Seca, autor de la memorable y tantas veces representada _La Venganza de don Mendo_. Le fusilaron el 28 de noviembre de 1936. Y a nadie mejor que a él se le pude aplicar lo de genio y figura hasta la sepultura, pues momentos antes de morir se dirigió a sus asesinos con estas palabras: “Podéis quitarme mi hacienda, mi patria, mi fortuna, e incluso -como estáis ahora a punto de hacer- mi vida. Pero hay una cosa que no podéis quitarme: ¡El miedo que tengo ahora mismo!”.
Entre el 9 de noviembre y el 16 de noviembre no hay expediciones a Paracuellos hacia la muerte y cesan el día 4 de diciembre de 1936. Nada de esto fue debido al cansancio, ni mucho menos al arrepentimiento de Margarita Nelken y de Santiago Carrillo, sino a la actuación de Melchor Rodríguez García, al que el ministro de Justicia antes citado, le nombró delegado oficial de prisiones. Y en prevención de la tergiversación de la historia que va a perpetrar esa divinidad que ahora habita en La Moncloa junto con la flamante profesora del Instituto de Empresa, me adelanto a advertir que Melchor Rodríguez García no fue militante del partido de Pedro Sánchez. Melchor Rodríguez fue un anarquista, que ha pasado a la historia con el sobrenombre de El Ángel Rojo.
Javier Paredes
_Catedrático de Historia Contemporánea en la Universidad de Alcalá_


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (31 Jul 2019)

*En 1941, agentes franquistas FUSILARON a 7 jornaleros de las familias REPUBLICANAS ESCRIBANO y DEL ALAMO, en Fontanosas (Ciudad Real)*




En abril de 2004, Emilio Valiente Jiménez, alcalde pedáneo de Fontanosas recibió una carta anónima y apenada en la que se relataba que “..El 1 de Julio de 1941, nuestra sección militar realizó la execrable ejecución de 7 personas, entre ellas un menor de 15 años, tras lo cual fueron enterrados en una fosa del cementerio..” Durante la República y hasta el estallido de la Guerra Civil, Fontanosas era un pueblo de jornaleros humildes, la mayoría del pueblo subsistía con lo poco que daba la tierra. Durante los 3 años de guerra hubo incidentes relacionados con el anticlericalismo y la colectivización de tierras.
Cuando los franquistas tomaron el pueblo, ejercieron una tremenda represión sobre los Republicanos de Fontanosas debido a su activismo político durante la República y la Guerra participación en ocupaciones de fincas, ocupación de cargos políticos durante la República y la guerra, haberse alistado como miliciano en la guerra, haber militado en algún sindicato o participación en actos antireligiosos.
En abril de 1941 se elaboró una lista sobre desafectos al régimen de Franco en Fontanosas. Para esa fecha ya habían sido fusilados los 5 primeros Republicanos en el cementerio de Almodóvar: *Tomás Aragón Carrilero* (24-10-1940), *Bonifacio Minguillán Moreno*, *Samuel Gómez del Olmo*, *Simón Solana del Olmo* (10-12-1940,) y *Grazeliano Ruiz Escribano* (15-02-1941, cementerio de Ciudad Real). Fusilados 13, muertos en prisión 2, otros asesinatos por razones políticas 2. El 1 de Julio de 1941 los fascistas habían segado como mínimo, la vida de 19 inocentes.
Los maquis estuvieron activos en torno a Fontanosas entre 1942 y 1944. Con la intención de detener a miembros del maquis, y aterrorizar a posibles cómplices y disuadir sus apoyos, los franquistas arrestaron a varios miembros de las familias Escribano y del Álamo, que trabajaban en ganadería, labranza, huerta, carbón, caza, también eran jornaleros cuando eran requeridos por los terratenientes. Todos ellos fueron acusados de haber participado en una pequeña sustracción de víveres en el Cortijo del Cerro de los Santos, de donde se habrían llevado dos costales de garbanzos, una manta, una chaqueta, unas tijeras, una corneta de metal, dos ovillos de hilo, seis calcetines, media docena de pañuelos y 10 pesetas. El supuesto les costó la vida.
Fueron trasladados a una quebrada de Fontanosas que se encuentra a unos 200 metros de la entrada del pueblo por la carretera de Caracollera. Allí los fusilaron de madrugada. Luego fueron trasladados por algunos vecinos del pueblo y arrojados a 2 fosas paralelas al muro del cementerio. El fusilamiento en Fontanosas el 1 de julio de 1941 se convirtió en el icono más contundente de la represión franquista, con todo el pueblo en vela a las 5 de la mañana escuchando las balas que resonarían durante mucho tiempo. Las víctimas eran:
*Mateo Escribano Cardeñosa*, casado con Eufemia Mansilla López, tenía 8 hijos con edades entre 1 a 21 años. Francisco (también fusilado), Nemesio, Justiniano, Aquilino, Inocente, José “Joselillo”, Mateo y Victoria. Tras los asesinatos, la familia vivía de la caridad y de pocos jornales, vivieron varios años un chozo de paja. *Francisco Escribano Mansilla*, hijo de Mateo Escribano Cardeñosa fue el más joven de los 7 fusilados. Estaba soltero. *Manuel Escribano Cardeñosa*, casado con Mª Cruz Leñador Hinojosas, tenía 6 hijos de entre 13 y 31 años: Aniceta, Angeles, Ramón, Carmen y Aurelia. *Ramón Escribano Cardeñosa*, casado con Leocadia Resa Culebras y se quedó viudo antes de la guerra. Se casó de segundas nupcias con Eugenia de Abenojar. No tuvo descendencia. *Félix Polo Gavilán*, casado con Rosina Serena Fernández, tenía un hijo con 7 meses, Félix Polo Serena, cuyo hijo Cándido Polo Serena vive en Puertollano.
*Leoncio Del Alamo Turro*, casado con Eloisa Vargas Sánchez, tenía 4 hijas: Libertad, Florencia, Matea y Leonidas de entre 3 y 9 años, que tras el asesinato del padre terminaron emigrando definitivamente a Barcelona. *Julián Del Alamo Turro*, casado con Priscila del Olmo García, tenía una hija, Juliana.
La exhumación realizada en febrero de 2006 recuperó los restos de las 7 víctimas, poniendo de manifiesto que fueron inhumados boca abajo, practica humillante habitual ordenada por la iglesia para que los fusilados rojos no pudieran alcanzar el cielo. Todos presentan fracturas en el cráneo, vértebras o mandíbula a consecuencia de disparos por arma de fuego. No se constatan otras lesiones por arma de fuego en áreas distintas del cráneo y cuello.
Una vez identificados, los restos regresaron nuevamente al pueblo que los vio morir a manos del régimen franquista, para ser entregados a sus familiares. Se les enterró a todos juntos, tal y como habían estado esas decenas de años, y se les puso un monolito con la inscripción “Victimas de la Injusticia y el Terror, Testimonios para la Paz”.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (31 Jul 2019)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 132931



Posición perfecta para echar una meada!


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (31 Jul 2019)

*FELISA SOBAS RODRÍGUEZ, SOCIALISTA, ASESINADA por pistoleros franquistas en Boecillo (Valladolid), en 1936*




El caso es uno de los más conmovedores de la represión franquista por su brutalidad, por la edad de las víctimas, por su indefensión, por su inocencia. La represión franquista se desvela como uno de los hechos más feroces, salvajes y criminales de nuestra historia, y es en este contexto en el que se inscribe y se comprende el esfuerzo continuado del estado español por esconder, obstaculizar e impedir en último término las investigaciones sobre estos hechos, que pondrían negro sobre blanco el auténtico carácter de la sublevación militar, el baño de sangre, la matanza de inocentes y el origen del estado franquista que tuvimos que sufrir durante décadas.
Grupos armados falangistas, sembraron el terror con hechos como éste por todas las localidades vallisoletanas. Los procedimientos de estas bandas armadas, que actuaban de consuno con el ejército y con la guardia civil de cada localidad, fueron peores de lo que cualquiera puede imaginar, más crueles, más sanguinarios y ejercidos con la total impunidad que la camisa azul y la pistola al cinto brindaba a sus autores.
La Rosa de Tudela se llamaba Felisa Sobas Rodríguez. Pertenecía a una familia tradicionalmente socialista de Tudela de Duero: su padre, Rufino Sobas Pinilla, era un obrero socialista afiliado a la Casa del Pueblo desde sus orígenes; su hijo mayor, llamado Nicolás fue elegido Presidente de la Comisión de Conflictos de Tudela, y Felisa era la Presidenta de las Juventudes Socialistas de Tudela de Duero.
Los mayores de Tudela todavía la recuerdan como abanderada, desfilando por la calle Mayor el 1º de Mayo de 1936, en el gran desfile conmemorativo en el que participaban su padre y todos sus hermanos y que reunió a una enorme cantidad de vecinos, que un par de meses más tarde sufrirían las consecuencias en forma de palizas, detenciones, paseos y cárcel.
La familia Sobas fue una de las más represaliadas de Tudela. El padre fue detenido y el hermano mayor, Nicolás, se libró de la muerte al estar fuera del pueblo en los momentos de la sublevación, aunque acabó en prisión. Felisa fue citada por el alguacil para “hacer una declaración” en el ayuntamiento, y a pesar del miedo que sentía por los actos violentos que se estaban produciendo a diario, acudió sola, negándose a que su padre la acompañara por temor a que lo detuvieran.
Lo ocurrido en las dependencias municipales es sabido y es uno de los motivos de mayor vergüenza de los tudelanos: Felisa fue *violada* por varios hombres en el interior del recinto municipal, donde estuvo encerrada hasta la noche. Varias personas fueron testigos de este hecho vergonzoso. Siendo ya noche cerrada, su padre Rufino Sobas, inquieto por la tardanza de su hija, salió de su casa y se dirigió al ayuntamiento. En la calle, en una esquina de la plaza, se topó con Felisa, que estaba histérica, magullada, con las ropas mal puestas y el cuerpo ensangrentado.
Este hecho terrorífico conmovió al pueblo entero. Rufino, el padre, no podía ni quería callarlo, ni permitió que los violadores calumniaran a su hija, como habían hecho ya con otras víctimas de violación. Inmediatamente fue detenido y apaleado. Felisa estaba fuera de sí. Pocos días después se repitió la escena. Felisa fue conducida al ayuntamiento, esta vez a la fuerza. Las violaciones se repitieron. Era el día 2 de agosto, domingo.
En la madrugada del 2 al 3 de agostos del 36, un grupo de vecinos que se hallaba en un velatorio escucharon gritos y sollozos en la calle. Un grupo de hombres arrastraba a dos mujeres calle abajo. Los vecinos reconocieron sin duda alguna a Felisa y a Josefa Torrecilla, de 62 años. Al final de la calle esperaba un coche que habían incautado los golpistas. En este coche ya habían sido conducidos a la muerte varios vecinos de Tudela.
Los verdugos, todos ellos vecinos de Tudela, obligaron a subir a las dos mujeres al coche y se dirigieron hacia el puente. Los vecinos reconocieron a 2 de los captores, aunque había por lo menos 2 más. Uno de ellos, conductor del coche, era un conocido falangista vallisoletano que desde el primer momento se radicó en Tudela, donde vivía su novia, encabezando y participando en los hechos más horribles sucedidos en la localidad.
Nadie se atrevió a seguir al coche, que atravesó el puente sobre el Duero y se perdió en dirección a los pinares. Eran las 3 de la madrugada del día 3 de agosto de 1936. Pedro Sobas Toquero “Maroto”, pastor natural de Tudela, residente en Boecillo, había sido obligado varias veces a enterrar cadáveres de personas asesinadas. Fue él quien enterró los cuerpos de los 4 vecinos asesinados de Traspinedo en el cementerio de Boecillo. Hacia la mitad de la primera semana de agosto se dirigió al pinar de Boecillo, en la carretera de Las Maricas, con su rebaño de ovejas. En pleno pinar, hacia el lado derecho en dirección a Tudela, vio un montón de ropa; al acercarse pudo ver los cadáveres de 2 mujeres.
Rconoció a una de ellas como su propia sobrina, Felisa. Se encontraba en un estado lastimoso, sin ropas, destrozada y con signos evidentes de violación. A su lado estaba el cadáver de Josefa Torrecilla, vestida y con las manos atadas. Pedro Sobas recogió a sus ovejas y regresó a su casa; llamó a su hijo y le pidió que lo ayudara a enterrar los dos cadáveres. Así lo hicieron, y Pedro le dijo a su hijo que no olvidara jamás el lugar donde cavaron la fosa.
El lugar exacto, marcado con una retama, ha estado desde entonces en la memoria colectiva de Tudela, de Boecillo, de Traspinedo, en toda la zona se podía encontrar a alguna persona capaz de encontrar el lugar, que pasó a ser conocido como “La Retama de las Muertas”. Felisa Sobas, la Rosa Tudelana, pagó con tortura, violación y muerte su militancia socialista y su participación activa en la Casa del Pueblo de la localidad. Durante décadas su nombre se mantuvo en silencio, silencio obligado por los verdugos autores del crimen, por los responsables, que no quisieron evitarlo, y por los cómplices, que conociendo los hechos, los toleraron y callaron.
Pero la memoria de Felisa y su terrible final no se ha borrado jamás de la memoria colectiva del pueblo, siendo siempre motivo de vergüenza entre los tudelanos decentes, porque tanto el crimen como su impunidad es una mancha que afecta al pueblo entero. Recuerdo, pues, para Felisa Sobas, la Rosa de Tudela de Duero, y para todas aquellas mujeres asesinadas y torturadas por los franquistas en nuestra provincia, cuya memoria resurge a pesar de todos los intentos realizados para silenciarla


----------



## I. de A. (31 Jul 2019)

*1936. El democrático Simón García de Pedro, alcalde socialista de Alcalá: ladrón, torturador y asesino de curas y monjas*
*A pesar de las barbaridades que cometió, recientemente, el Ayuntamiento ha puesto su nombre a una de las calles de la ciudad.*
Javier Paredes 11/11/18 09:00

 
 
 






El coronel Puigdengolas en la puerta del Ayuntamiento de Alcalá de Henares, acompañado por el alcalde socialista Simón García de Pedro (a la izquierda). 

Alcalá de Henares, 17 de abril de 1936, el PSOE se hace con el control de la ciudad cervantina y coloca como alcalde a uno de los suyos, Pedro Blas Fernández. Pero el brazo ejecutor del Ayuntamiento de Alcalá de Henares, el poder en la sombra, es el segundo alcalde, Simón García de Pedro, un panadero de cuarenta años, miembro de la UGT y afiliado a la Asociación Socialista local, que relevará a Blas Fernández como alcalde el 20 de febrero de 1937. Simón García de Pedro permaneció en este cargo casi hasta el final de la Guerra Civil, porque se incorporó al ejército republicano el mes de febrero de 1939.
También era concejal el presidente de la Asociación Socialista de Alcalá de Henares, un hombre de treinta años, Felipe Guillamas Cámara. Guillamas trabajaba como aserrador en Forjas de Alcalá y, durante la guerra, presidió la Casa del Pueblo. Y fue precisamente durante la contienda civil, cuando estos tres socialistas dan muestras de un comportamiento sectario, cruel, inhumano… Por lo tanto, la responsabilidad de los robos y crímenes cometidos en Alcalá hay que achacárselos al PSOE, a los antecesores de don Pedro Sánchez, ya que comunistas y anarquistas, al menos en la ciudad cervantina, se limitaron a ser cómplices de los socialistas y actuaron a su dictado. Como muestra, veamos lo que los socialistas hicieron a las monjas dominicas de Alcalá, popularmente conocidas como Las Catalinas.
El 21 de julio de 1936 las veinte monjas que viven en clausura, en el Monasterio de Santa Catalina, se sobresaltan por los gritos que proceden de la portería. Como entienden que los milicianos van a asaltar el convento, la madre Pilar, que es la superiora, saca el copón del sagrario y todas las monjas de rodillas, en la sacristía, consumen las sagradas formas para que no las profanen.
Los milicianos les obligan a quitarse los hábitos, a vestirse de seglar y las expulsan de su convento. Comenzó entonces el saqueo y el robo. Los aguerridos asaltantes de un convento de clausura se apresuraron a llevarse las 180 gallinas de la raza leghorn, que habían comprado las monjas hacía poco que, por ser muy buenas ponedoras, debían haberse convertido en una fuente de ingresos para el monasterio.
A la vez que todo esto sucede, otra partida de milicianos prende fuego con gasolina a la iglesia Magistral, a donde acude el sacerdote Pedro García Ezcaray con la intención de rescatar las Sagradas Formas incorruptas desde el siglo XVI, que se veneran en ese templo. Pero lo asesinan antes de entrar a la Magistral y arrojan su cadáver a las llamas. Así se perdieron las sagradas formas, que los alcalaínos adoraban desde siglos.
Una buena mujer de Alcalá de Henares da refugio a Las Catalinas en su casa. Se llama Pepa Ladredo, es una católica valiente, que también ha acogido a más monjas de otros conventos y se niega a descolgar de las paredes de su casa los cuadros de la Santísima Virgen y de los Santos.


> Sor María Blanca Alonso llegó a la estación de Atocha, los milicianos la entregaron a un grupo de milicianas, que la desnudaron, la vejaron y la torturaron



El día 23 de julio permiten a Las Catalinas volver a su convento, para recoger alguna ropa y poco más. Es el momento que aprovecha el capellán del monasterio, Eduardo Aliarca, para celebrar la santa misa en el altar del Capítulo, presidido por una imagen preciosa de la Virgen de los Dolores. Fue la última misa que celebró, antes de que lo asesinaran.
De las veinte monjas dominicas, cuatro, que tenían familiares en Madrid, pudieron salir de Alcalá. Cuando una de ellas, Sor María Blanca Alonso, llegó a la estación de Atocha, los milicianos la entregaron a un grupo de milicianas, que la desnudaron por completo, con el pretexto de registrarla, la vejaron y la torturaron, amenazándola con dejar entrar a los “compañeros milicianos” para que la vieran desnuda.
La madre superiora les había entregado todo el dinero que había en el convento por partes iguales, para evitar que lo robaran todo de golpe. A cada una le correspondió 350 pesetas. Y asimismo les entregó una parte de los títulos de la deuda que tenía el convento para su sostenimiento, que en su día se habían adquirido con las dotes de cada una. El resto de los títulos se los entregó para su custodia a una familia de su confianza.
Tras abandonar la casa de Pepa Ladredo, las religiosas consiguieron refugiarse en una casa diminuta de la calle de las Vaqueras número 16, tan pequeña que parecía una jaula y el tejado se podía tocar con la mano.
Y el 7 de agosto irrumpió en esta casa el socialista Simón García de Pedro con el fotógrafo Lemos, flanqueados por tres milicianos con fusiles y dos milicianas vestidas de mono con pistolas. Simón García de Pedro las reunió a todas en una habitación y, bajo la amenaza de los fusiles, les exigió que le entregaran todo el dinero que tuvieran, prometiéndoles que a partir de ahora su manutención iba a correr a cargo del Ayuntamiento y, como alcalde segundo, se comprometió a traerles la comida todos los días.


> Amelia García, la miliciana que, en Barcelona se había encargado de no dejar con vida ni una de las monjas con las que se cruzó



Simón García de Pedro y el fotógrafo Lemos se sentaron en unos colchones que estaban doblados en el suelo, y una tras otra fueron desfilando, entregándoles las bolsitas con el dinero que llevaban cosidas en su ropa interior. El edil del PSOE recogía el dinero y lo contaba, y Lemos apuntaba las cantidades en un pliego de barba.
Mientras tanto, las dos milicianas se ensañaban en registrar todo, hasta los libros. A los que tenían forro se lo arrancaban, a la vez que las insultaban diciéndoles que las monjas eran muy ladinas y que escondían los billetes en el forro de los libros y en las plantillas de las zapatillas. Una de las dos milicianas, que se llamaba Amelia García, al ojear un breviario les decía a las religiosas: "estos libros son los que os envenenan". Y a continuación les informó de que ella había venido hacía poco de Barcelona, donde se había encargado de no dejar con vida ni una de las monjas con las que se cruzó.
Creyendo que el Ayuntamiento les enviaría todos los días la comida, pensaban que cada coche que pasaba por delante de la casa les traía la comida. Pero cuando pasaron cuatro días sin comer fueron a ver al alcalde, para comentarle lo que les había dicho Simón García de Pedro; entonces comprobaron que todo había sido una patraña para robarles el dinero, gesta de la que eran cómplices los dos ediles socialistas, el alcalde, Pedro Blas Fernández, y el segundo alcalde, Simón García de Pedro.
Simón García de Pedro también les había reclamado los títulos de la deuda, de cuya existencia tuvo conocimiento, al encerrarse a solas en la habitación con una de las monjas que estaba enferma en cama. Y como nada de esto le habían dicho las demás, el socialista enfureció, y entonces uno de los milicianos para aplacar la ira de su jefe, exclamó:
—Demasiada paciencia tiene el Señor Alcalde Segundo, cuatro tiros a cada una y se acaba en un momento. A lo que contesto Simón:
—Yo sé lo que tengo que hacer, pero si no entregan los títulos, lo pagarán todas, pero las que más lo han de pagar son la superiora y la secretaria. Son las cuatro de la tarde —les dijo el concejal socialista— si para las seis no han entregado los títulos, cerraremos la puerta de la calle, le pondremos sello y quedará un guardia para vigilar, para que aquí no entre nadie a traerles comida.
Cuando se quedaron solas las monjas decidieron entregar los dichosos títulos, porque según dijo una de ellas y todas lo aprobaron, "es muy triste e impropio de nuestro estado dejarnos matar por el dinero. Si nos quieren matar, eso no importa, pero que sea por Cristo y no por el dinero".
Después de quitarles los títulos a las monjas, Simón García de Pedro fue a por el capellán, Eduardo Aliarca, pensando que él tendría más títulos escondidos en su casa. Simón se llevó detenido al sacerdote al Ayuntamiento, donde le sometió a un interrogatorio para averiguar si tenía dinero y títulos de la deuda de las monjas. Cuando les manifestó que no custodiaba ni el dinero ni los títulos de las monjas, le llevaron a su casa para registrarla. Allí nada encontraron.


> En contraste con el trato que los socialistas les daban a las monjas, muchos alcalaínos les ayudaron y se volcaron con ellas



Y entonces Simón García de Pedro se lo entregó a los milicianos para que lo asesinaran. Los sicarios del edil socialista lo llevaron en un coche hasta las tapias del cementerio y allí lo fusilaron, justo donde había un basurero. Cayó muerto atravesado por dos balas en el vientre y otras dos en la cabeza, además del tiro de gracia que le propinó uno de sus asesinos. Vejaron su cadáver de forma que da vómito describirlo y después de un rato lo dejaron abandonado, y le pusieron en la cabeza a modo de sombrero un orinal roto y sucio que encontraron en el basurero. Recientemente el Ayuntamiento de Alcalá de Henares ha reconocido todos estos méritos del edil socialista, poniendo el nombre de Simón García de Pedro a una de las calles de la ciudad.
En contraste con el trato que los socialistas les daban a las monjas, muchos alcalaínos les ayudaron y se volcaron en ellas. Cuando días después de estos acontecimientos murieron muy de seguido tres de ellas, una con 31 años, los alcalaínos comprendieron la situación y corrió por la ciudad la noticia de que Las Catalinas se morían de hambre.
Hubo mujeres de Alcalá de Henares que todo lo que podían hacer era ir a las afueras de la ciudad para buscar leña y llevársela a las monjas. Otras, como la señora Petra les suministraba pan, aceite, tocino y judías. Los señores de Yuste les llevaban todos los días un taleguito con comida, y cosas parecidas hicieron el médico, el dueño de la posada, Mariano el droguero y muchas personas que sería largo enumerar.
Quizás de entre todos los benefactores de las monjas, hay que citar el gesto de un pobre que residía en la misma calle del convento de Santa Catalina y que vivía de la mendicidad. Este pobre había sido socorrido por las monjas muchas veces en el convento antes del estallido de la guerra. Y, ahora, compadecido de lo mal que lo estaban pasando ellas, el mendigo por tres veces fue a llevarlas un real, que lo había conseguido de reunir las limosnas que le daban por la calle.
(Continuará el próximo domingo. Lo siento. Hoy me he alargado más de lo que me permite el director de este periódico. Dentro de siete días contaré lo que hicieron con las monjas.)
Javier Paredes
_Catedrático de Historia Contemporánea en la Universidad de Alcalá
_


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (31 Jul 2019)

*Una manada de falangistas VIOLARON Y ASESINARON a 3 REPUBLICANAS la noche del 29 de diciembre de 1936 en Candeleda (Ávila)*




Cinco mujeres fueron arrancadas de sus hogares por una cuadrilla de asesinos falangistas, mandados por otro salvaje criminal el falangista Ángel Vadillo, apodado “501” porque asesinó a 501 personas en los pueblos de la zona. Llovía y el aire helado de la sierra les calaba los huesos. En el camión donde las habían subido ellas no tenían frío. Sabían que iba camino de la muerte. La mayor era Virtudes de la Puente Pérez: 53 años. Su delito, según los vecinos, ser protestante. A Pilar Espinosa Carrasco, de 43, la mataron por estar subscrita y leer “El Socialista” y enseñar a leer a sus vecinos. Pilar y Virtudes eran simpatizantes Republicanas. Valeriana Granada, de 26 años, estaba embarazada de varios meses. Completaban el grupo la hija de Pilar, Obdulia Camacho de 14 años, y la hija de Valeriana, Heliodora de 2.
Al poco de arrancar el camión los falangistas, en medio de la locura echaron del camión a las 2 niñas de vuelta a casa que salvaron así la vida. Obdulia llevaba a su sobrina de 2 años en brazos. El marido de Valeriana luchaba en el frente nazional, obligado por el ejército rebelde, pero una dirigente falangista estaba enamorada de él, denunció a Valeriana, y acabó a la vez con 2 vidas que la torturaban: la de la madre y la del hijo que llevaba dentro. Contaba el hombre al que mandaron enterrarlas en la fosa común, y que estaba presente en la matanza, que al morir Valeriana, el feto se movió en su vientre. Uno de los salvajes la abrió en canal le saco el feto y a pisotones lo mató. El enterrador desde entonces, comentaban en el pueblo, ni hablaba ni comía hasta que murió.
En la curva del Esparragal Obdulia y Heliodora, empapadas de miedo y frio fueron testigos mudos de la barbarie. Escucharon los gritos de terror de sus madres, las súplicas para que no las mataran, las risas de los salvajes al violarlas, los tiros, hasta que todo quedó en silencio. Silencio que han guardado durante décadas. Pero cuando abrieron la boca, contaron y no pararon: La Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica (ARMH) exhumó los restos de las 3 mujeres en 2002, era la primera fosa que se abría en Candeleda.
Periódicos internacionales y televisiones, captaron las imágenes y contaron al mundo la barbarie y la sin razón de este país que tiene, aún hoy, a sus muertos por millares en las cunetas. La alcaldesa de Poyales del Hoyo, la fascista Damiana González del Partido Popular, sobrina del 501, se opuso a ceder un espacio en el cementerio publico, lo que se consiguió tras la mediación de Iñaqui Gabilondo desde la Cadena Ser. Incluso el The New York Times recogió el momento.
En junio del 2010 se intentó reunir en un panteón del cementerio de Poyales del Hoyo a las 3 mujeres hoyancas, Virtudes, Pilar y Valeriana con otras 7 víctimas recuperadas en 2010 de una fosa común a un kilómetro de Candeleda: La tumba con los 3 nombres está memorializada con una figura de la paloma de la paz; les fueron añadidos 9 años después los restos de los 7 exhumados en el 2010 en la Curva del Avión, y fueron puestos sus nombres en la misma lápida en el 2011:
*Virtudes de la Puente Pérez*. 53 años.
*Pilar Espinosa Carrasco*. 43 años.
*Valeriana Granada*. 26 años. Embarazada de varios meses.
*Tomasa de la Peña García*. 62 años.
*Régulo Martín Plaza*. 36 años.
*Francisco Martín Vélez*. 69 años.
*Ceferino Gómez Díaz*. 82 años.
*Benjamín Gómez de la Peña*. 24 años.
*Tomás Retamal Sánchez*. 32 años.
*Emilio García Hornillos*. 34 años.
Ha costado décadas comenzar a cerrar las heridas que abrió la Guerra Civil y la posterior represión. El avance es demasiado lento para permitir frenazos y retrocesos. Pero se producen. Una de esas heridas cauterizaba en 2002, en la curva del Esparragal, Ávila, gracias al trabajo de la ARMH y de otros foros: las víctimas fueron exhumadas y enterradas en una tumba del cementerio municipal de Poyales a pesar de la oposición de la fascista Damiana González, del PP.
Este monolito en Candeleda fue profanado la misma noche de las elecciones municipales de 2011, cuando fue elegido nuevo alcalde de Poyales del Hoyo el franquista Antonio Cerro Valverde del Partido Popular. El 30 de julio de 2011 ordenó abrir el panteón, destrozar la tumba, profanar los restos de las personas que allí descansaban memorializadas, homenajeadas y dignificadas. Ordenó retirar a las víctimas asesinadas por el franquismo y trasladarlas a un osario común, junto a otros restos, volviendo de nuevo al olvido, sin ninguna referencia a sus nombres o las fechas en las que fueron asesinadas, sin el permiso ni la presencia de los descendientes, que tanto habían luchado para que sus seres queridos descansaran en una tumba digna. Nadie tomó la decisión, nadie la autorizó.
Sin embargo, los franquistas siguen clamando que es profanación sacar al dictador del valle de Cuelgamuros. Pobre España, los lacayos del franquismo están empeñados en encerrar este país en un futuro cada vez mas triste y oscuro.


----------



## I. de A. (31 Jul 2019)

*José Manuel Ezpeleta: “Hay mucho dato sobre Carrillo y Paracuellos que aún no ha salido a la luz”*
Es la máxima autoridad en la matanza de la que fueron responsables Carrillo, Azaña y Largo Caballero. Lleva 18 años investigado y tiene 2.000 folios escritos. En esta entrevista habla del horror de aquellos crímenes que incluían mujeres y niños, pero también de la capacidad de perdonar de cientos de viudas.
Por
Alfonso Basallo
-
06/11/2017





El obispo de Alcalá de Henares, Juan Antonio Reig, en el cementerio de los mártires de Paracuellos del Jarama.

Todo comenzó por un asunto personal. El ex piloto de Iberia José Manuel Ezpeleta puso rumbo a 1936, para conocer más cosas sobre la muerte de su abuelo, teniente coronel retirado, en Paracuellos del Jarama. Y se encontró con un océano de documentos.
Dieciocho años después lleva transcritos 2.000 folios, y afirma que podrían salir hasta 10 tomos con todo lo que ha investigado. De momento, ha logrado fijar la cifra de muertos, unos 4.000 en números redondos, y deshacer muchos tópicos sobre lo que considera un verdadero genocidio.
Actuall depende del apoyo de lectores como tú para seguir defendiendo la cultura de la vida, la familia y las libertades.
Haz un donativo ahora
Cuando se cumplen 81 años de Paracuellos (7 de noviembre de 1936) hablamos con Ezpeleta sobre aquella página negra. El investigador subraya el componente religioso que tuvo, ya que buen número de los ejecutados fueron mártires de la fe. El próximo 11 de noviembre se beatifican a nueve más, con lo que el número de elevados a los altares asciende a los 143.
*Paracuellos es para usted un asunto personal ¿cómo y por qué fue ejecutado su abuelo?*
Familiar más que personal, la investigación que he hecho es algo que debía a mi familia. Y a la memoria de mi abuelo.
*¿Cuál fue su delito? ¿Ser militar?*
Era teniente coronel de Caballería, pero retirado, porque se negó a firmar la adhesión a la República y el Gobierno lo aparcó del Ejército, mediante la ley Azaña.
*¿Y sólo por eso…?*
Lo metieron en la cárcel Modelo en octubre de 1936, y el 7 de noviembre fue fusilado en Paracuellos.
*¿Con qué cargos?*
No había cargos, él era un preso preventivo.
*Pero era de derechas.*
Fue amigo de José Antonio –aunque no militó en Falange-, y pertenecía a Renovación Española, el partido de José Calvo Sotelo.
*O sea la II República lo ejecuta sin juicio…*
Y como a él a otros muchos.
*Sólo en Paracuellos fueron eliminados ¿cuántos? ¿4.000?*
En cifras redondas se han podido identificar a unos 4.000. Pero no han podido ser exhumados, ni localizados mediante identificación forense. Se ha tenido que recurrir a documentos, listas y también testimonios de testigos presenciales.
*¿Usted lo ha hecho?*
Llevo más de 18 años haciéndolo, por mi cuenta y riesgo. He consultado archivos, visto documentos, recopilado cartas, comprobado testimonios. Y llevo transcritos 2.000 folios.
*¿Qué le contaron en casa?*
Nunca me contaron demasiado, sólo que el abuelo había sido asesinado. No me inculcaron odio, ni revanchismo, sino que era preciso perdonar.


> “La izquierda, en general, es menos religiosa que la derecha y no tiene el freno moral del perdón”



*Por razones religiosas.*
Por supuesto, sin la fe no se entiende el perdón. Digamos que la izquierda, en términos generales, es menos religiosa que la derecha –también en términos generales- y, por lo tanto, no tiene ese freno moral del revanchismo que es el perdón.
*¿Les mataban por ser falangistas o por ir a misa? *
Además de esas razones, también por ajustes de cuentas personales y por echar tierra sobre robos.
*¿Robos?*
En los primeros meses de guerra, después del 18 de julio, a mucha gente de derechas en Madrid les saquearon las casas o los negocios. Y a otros muchos que fueron encarcelados en la Modelo, les robaron y se quedaron con joyas, relojes etc.
*¿Las autoridades permitían eso?*
Al principio no, pero luego el Gobierno de la República cedió ante comités de milicianos o de comunistas, anarquistas, y éstos saqueaban, violaban y mataban.


> «Entre las víctimas, hay contabilizados cerca de 800 menores, algunos de 12 o 13 años”



*¿Mataron también a niños? *
Hay contabilizados cerca de 800 menores de 21 años. Alguno de 12 o 13 años.
*¿Cómo podían justificar el fusilamiento de chavales?*
En muchos casos eran los hijos de… se cargaba al cabeza de familia, y con él o después de él a sus hijos, aunque fueran adolescentes.
*Algunas de las víctimas de Paracuellos han sido beatificados ¿por qué?*
Porque dieron testimonio de su fe. No murieron simplemente por defender unos valores políticos, sino en concreto por hacer ese testimonio, fueron verdaderos mártires.
El próximo 11 de noviembre, por ejemplo, se beatifican 9 (de la congregación de San Vicente de Paúl), los que sumados a los beatificados en años anteriores, suman un total de 143. Fundamentalmente sacerdotes y religiosos, pero también hay muchos seglares.
*¿Beatificar a los de Paracuellos no es mezclar religión con política?*
En absoluto, porque se trató de una persecución religiosa dentro de una Guerra Civil. Hay que distinguir ambas cosas. No murieron por estar en un bando determinado, sino por defender o manifestar la fe, por negarse a apostatar etc.


> “La Iglesia investiga y si la motivación de quienes fueron ejecutado no es estrictamente religiosa, no hay beatificación”



*Eso es hilar muy fino…*
Por eso en los procesos que hace la Iglesia investiga a fondo y si existe la menor duda interrumpe la causa de beatificación. Si la motivación no es estrictamente religiosa, no hay beatificación. Sólo cuando está meridianamente claro se sigue con ella.
La prueba es que hay causas que se han interrumpido, como la del padre Huidobro, capellán de la Legión, que murió por un disparo de obús en la Cuesta de las Perdices.
*El gran responsable es Carrillo…*
Pero no único. Yo diría que el gran responsable político es Azaña, presidente de la República; y después Largo Caballero, jefe de Gobierno; el general Miaja, jefe de la Junta de Defensa y finalmente Santiago Carrillo que era el consejero de Orden Público. Y los subordinados que éste nombró.
Y también la socialista Margarita Nelken, responsable de las sacas.
*Carrillo negó reiteradamente su responsabilidad en Paracuellos.*
Quería hacer carrera política en la España de la democracia.

Santiago Carrillo enardece en un discurso a las masas comunistas en el año 1936.

*¿No cree que el papel que jugó en la Transición le dio inmunidad?*
En parte sí. Pero no hacía falta, porque Franco sacó un decreto en 1969, publicado en el BOE que declaraba prescritos todos los delitos cometidos con anterioridad al 1 de abril de 1939.
*Pero para la Historia no han prescrito.*
Y lo que no se sabe. De hecho, hay mucha documentación sobre Carrillo que aún no ha salido. Documentos de subordinados suyos en la Consejería de Orden Público y que algún día saldrán a la luz.


> “Garzón se negó a que se investigara Paracuellos: eso demuestra lo ‘independiente’ que era”



*El exjuez Garzón acusó al franquismo de genocidio, pero archivó las querellas para investigar Paracuellos ¿por qué? *
Eso demuestro lo ‘independiente’ que era. Conozco bien el tema porque participé con otras tres personas en las querellas contra Carillo; y Garzón las desestimo dos veces.
*La Memoria Histórica quita calles a Millán Astray y deja a Carrillo y Pasionaria ¿Cómo lo ve?*
Es revisionismo sesgado de la izquierda… La ley de Memoria Histórica se ha convertido en una máquina que da mucho dinero a ‘onegés’ amigas que nada tiene que ver con el núcleo de la Memoria Histórica.
*¿Por qué ese repentino interés por remover un pasado que creíamos olvidado?*
Porque los españoles llevamos el revanchismo en el ADN. Y sobre todo lo lleva la izquierda.
*¿Qué tendríamos que hacer en España para superar el duelo a garrotazos de Goya?*
Superar uno de los pecados capitales más típicos del español: la envidia. Y superar la incultura histórica que nos hace caer en errores y brutalidades.
*No es fácil…*
No, porque es una tentación constante del español. Yo recomendaría a los más jóvenes conocer mejor la Historia para estar en guardia frente a quienes quieren manipularla.

El líder de Podemos, Pablo Iglesias / EFE- J. P. Gandul.

*Se refiere a la izquierda.*
Claro, ahí tenemos a Podemos.
*¿Y no aprendemos de los errores del pasado?*
Y los repetimos. Fíjese lo que pasó en la primera mitad el siglo XX: laicismo, persecución, odio… como ahora. Y también unos Gobiernos corruptos. Sólo que ahora no se llega a aquellos extremos de violencia porque la gente no pasa hambre.
*Pero la izquierda y el independentismo resurgen…*
Porque la sociedad está adormecida frente a la agitación y propaganda de la izquierda, o la actuación de la masonería.


> “Es difícil demostrar el papel que juega ahora la masonería pero es cuestión de aplicar la lógica a los acontecimientos”



*¿La masonería? pero si está legalizada. *
La masonería estuvo muy activa y violenta durante la República. Ahora no está violenta, pero sigue activa y tiene más poder.
*Perdone, pero suena a conspiranoico… ¿cómo demostrarlo?*
Es difícil de demostrar, pero es cuestión de aplicar la lógica a los acontecimientos.
*Por cierto Rajoy no ha tocado la Ley de Memoria Histórica de Zapatero.*
Piense en la masonería.
*También se cometieron atrocidades en el bando franquista.*
En la guerra civil hubo más barbaridades en el bando republicano. En el franquista hubo ejecuciones sumarísimas, pero no hubo checas, ni sacas, ni paseos, ni se torturó a los presos (cortándoles los genitales o las orejas por ejemplo), ni se persiguió a los religiosos.
*Pero al final de la guerra, sí que hubo duras represalias.*
Hubo consejos de guerra, pero siempre con garantías jurídicas, y los fusilamientos eran por delitos de sangre. Y a diferencia de la República, la mayor parte de los fusilados eran dirigentes no subordinados.
*Indultos pocos…*
Lo que hubo fue muchas viudas o parientes de ejecutados por el bando republicano que, al terminar la guerra, no acusaron a los asesinos. De esto se habla poco, pero da idea de la capacidad increíble de perdonar de cientos de españoles.
*O sea que no declaraban contra ellos.*
En muchos casos no. Se los ponían delante en una rueda de reconocimiento y esas viudas, que tenían perfectamente identificado al asesino de su marido, decían que no le conocían…
*A eso se llama reconciliación.*
A eso se llama perdonar en caliente.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (31 Jul 2019)

*Mercenarios franquistas ASESINARON en 1936 a ANDRÉS SILVA LOBATO, militante COMUNISTA, y a 7 COMPAÑEROS más en el cementerio de san Fernando (Cádiz)*




En San Fernando, y en cada rincón de España, los golpistas del 18 de julio de 1936 no dejaron evidencias documentales de sus crímenes cometidos durante el Terror Caliente. El grado de estulticia de los matones no llegaba al punto de dejar constancia escrita de tales asesinatos. Contaban con la complicidad, comprensión y el silencio expreso de los suyos, las cúpulas rebeldes de la Armada e Infantería de Marina, guardias civiles y carabineros sublevados, entusiastas falangistas, fanáticos sacerdotes condenadores de cuerpos, personas de orden que apoyaron un régimen que protegía sus privilegios de clase dominante, aunque ello implicara torturar, asesinar y hacer desaparecer los cuerpos. Y contaron también con el paralizante miedo que provocó el terror desparramado por las callejuelas del pueblo.
Pero a pesar de la ausencia documental a veces afloran evidencias que señalan a los criminales de manera inequívoca. Es el caso del asesinato de Andrés Silva Lobato, trabajador de la Sociedad Española de Construcciones Navales, que, según informaba Enrique García Escribano, Agente Jefe de la Comisaría de Investigación y Vigilancia de San Fernando, en junio de 1937, había sido vocal del Comité Local del Partido Comunista de la ciudad, y en enero de 1936 formó parte del comité que organizó un acto electoral presidido por Esteban Salamero Bernal, y que tuvo autorización gubernativa.
Y eso era un crimen para los salvadores de la Patria. Pertenecer a un partido del Frente Popular y señalarse abiertamente, implicó una bala en el corazón junto al muro suroeste del cementerio de San Fernando, un tiro de gracia en la cabeza y una patada al borde de la fosa común para que el cuerpo rodara hasta el fondo. Los rojos, esos disolventes de la patria, no merecían otra cosa.
El 2 de septiembre de 1936 detuvieron a Silva Lobato por orden del teniente coronel Ricardo Olivera Manzorro, Comandante Militar de la Plaza y máximo responsable de la represión desplegada en San Fernando desde el 18 de julio. Encerraron a Silva Lobato en la prisión de partido de San Fernando y le abrieron un expediente procesal incompleto. Eran tantos los detenidos en ese mes de septiembre que muchos de los datos quedaron en blanco. Ese mismo día, Olivera Manzorro ordenó trasladarlo al Penal Naval Militar de la Casería de Osio: “A la presentación de este escrito se servirá V. entregar al detenido Andrés Silva Lobato para ser trasladado al Penal de la Casería”, le ordenaba al director de la prisión de partido.
Al amanecer, 2 días después, lo sacaron junto a 7 compañeros más, Pedro Arroyo Utrera, Francisco Cosme Alonso (taxista), Juan Espinosa de los Monteros Pérez (capitán de Infantería de Marina), Félix Fernández Coco (fresador), Ángel León Ciordia (empleado del ayuntamiento), Juan Valverde Colón (conserje) y Francisco Villegas Oliva (maestro carpintero), y los fusilaron junto al muro del cementerio de la ciudad. A todos ellos les aplicaron lo que las nuevas autoridades llamaron Ley de Guerra, una burda excusa para exterminar sin complejos cualquier asomo de disidencia. Mola había anunciado en sus directivas, que el golpe habría de ser en extremo violento. Y lo cumplieron con creces.
El cura que presenció el asesinato de Andrés apenas anotó que vivía en la calle Jesús de San Fernando, que era feligrés de la Iglesia Mayor y que le aplicaron la Ley de Guerra. No indica si confesó o recibió sacramentos. Silva Lobato fue tirado de forma irrespetuosa en la fosa común que abrieron los represores en la zona civil del cementerio municipal. Su viuda, Petra Barroso Medina, madre de 5 huérfanos, no logró inscribir la muerte de su marido hasta junio de 1945…Un muerto y 6 víctimas vivas.
Entre julio de 1936 y marzo de 1937, mientras Ricardo Olivera Manzorro fue comandante militar de la Plaza de San Fernando, y máxima autoridad en la ciudad, se cometieron cerca de 200 asesinatos con la estética de fusilamientos judiciales. El 6 de marzo de 1937 el teniente coronel Ricardo Olivera Manzorro fue nombrado, por el Excmo. Ayuntamiento, Hijo Predilecto de la Ciudad de San Fernando debido a la “acertada y patriótica actuación desde el instante mismo en que diera comienzo en nuestra querida España el Glorioso Movimiento Nazional, evitando con su rápida y decidida intervención en la histórica tarde del 18 de julio, que en San Fernando no imperase ni siquiera por unos minutos el terror marxista que tan dolorosas consecuencias tuvo en las poblaciones que fueron más tarde liberadas por el Glorioso Ejército Salvador”.
El único terror que imperó en San Fernando fue el que impusieron los militares y fascistas que tomaron el poder. Fue el terror que exterminó a Andrés Silva Lobato, a sus 7 compañeros de paredón y a los cerca de 200 fusilados en San Fernando que siguen sin memoria y sin dignidad.


----------



## Sputnik (31 Jul 2019)

A la oligarquia internacional nunca le intereso la extincion total del virus mortal llamado comunismo y todas sus extensiones venenosas

Controlado, es una rama de destruccion de sociedades valiosisima, aunque sea la enesima version edulcorada de cara a la galeria

Es la doctrina de los perdedores resentidos por incapacidad propia para progresar, de los miserables sin honor ni escrupulos delatores hasta de su madre, de los retales geneticos sobrantes que no desaparecen porque hoy se protege todo hasta la vida de infima calidad.


----------



## klopec (31 Jul 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Una manada de falangistas VIOLARON Y ASESINARON a 3 REPUBLICANAS la noche del 29 de diciembre de 1936 en Candeleda (Ávila)*



Relación de personas asesinadas en Poyales del Hoyo entre agosto / septiembre de 1.936 por elementos de extrema izquierda revolucionaria. Entre ellos miembros de la familia Vadillo :

Bernardo Jiménez de la Fuente
Saturio Rodríguez Sánchez
Francisco Rodríguez Sánchez
Victoriano Peralto valverde
Pedro de la Fuente Serrano
Macario Camacho Vadillo
Eloy Garrido Hernández
Cesáreo Jiménez Corrales
Isaac Jiménez Martín
Juan Jiménez Vélez
Ismael Santos Rodríguez 
Mauricio Jinménez Fuentes
Braulio Manzano Hebras
Policarpo Peralto Vadillo
Linos Martín Sánchez
Eusebio Perez Suárez
Gregorio Rodríguez Sánchez
Javier Peralta Vadillo
Isidoro Pérez de la Fuente

La alcaldesa hizo bien en protestar por la inhumación de los cómplices y asesinos en el cementerio de la localidad. Hay que entender que si quitamos la paja lacrimógena del artículo ( como el "_embarazo_" habitual de todas las detenidas rojas ) estamos ante un ajuste de cuentas cuando el pueblo cambió de bando y se pudieron capturar a los criminales responsables de la brutal represión roja en el pueblo y en la zona de Arenas de San Pedro en general.


----------



## klopec (31 Jul 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Mercenarios franquistas ASESINARON en 1936 a ANDRÉS SILVA LOBATO, militante COMUNISTA, y a 7 COMPAÑEROS más en el cementerio de san Fernando (Cádiz)*



_"En San Fernando, y en cada rincón de España, los golpistas del 18 de julio de 1936 no dejaron evidencias documentales de sus crímenes cometidos durante el Terror Caliente. El grado de estulticia de los matones no llegaba al punto de dejar constancia escrita de tales asesinatos."

"El único terror que imperó en San Fernando fue el que impusieron los militares y fascistas que tomaron el poder. Fue el terror que exterminó a Andrés Silva Lobato, a sus 7 compañeros de paredón y a los cerca de 200 fusilados en San Fernando que siguen sin memoria y sin dignidad."

_
Siguen sin memoria ni dignidad *porque no aparecen*. La única estulticia, inutilidad e incompetencia es la de los que pretenden hacernos creer sus historias cuando las evidencias van demostrando la manipulación, exageración y la mentira.

_*Si no había pruebas documentales cómo saben que había 200 "represaliados" ???* __Fácil, se lo inventaron como suele ser habitual._

Se _han recuperado de la fosa del cementerio de San Fernando unos 60 cuerpos de los cuales aproximadamente el 60% parece ser que tienen signos de violencia. De éstos, que no han sido identificados por lo que no se sabe nada de su origen, tan sólo se tiene constancia de su "talla"._ _Por tanto no pueden asegurar si son "represaliados", caídos en combate o simplemente personas sin recursos inhumados en la fosa común del cementerio._

Valgan como ejemplo del "_trabajo científico_" desarrollado las declaraciones de Guijo, director del proyecto :

_
"Otra cuestión que también se ha sacado de los *primeros análisis de los cuerpos* exhumados es su talla, y su comparación con los restos exhumados en la fosa común de Puerto Real. "*En San Fernando son sujetos más altos*", comentó el experto, que también saca estos datos en relación a las fosas rurales. "No sé si tiene que ver porque hubiera muchos militares", reconoció. La idea, planteó, es poder hacer un análisis comparativo. "Tenemos elementos de valor para hacer *un retrato de la sociedad del año 36, su calidad de vida, el hambre que pasaban* ...", expuso."


En resumen, que *no tienen ni puñetera idea de lo que están haciendo* ... Pero siempre hay inútiles crédulos de la izquierda mas palurda que tragan con carros y carretas ..._


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (1 Ago 2019)

*En Ordes (La Coruña) fue donde proporcionalmente los franquistas “PASEARON” a mas REPUBLICANOS en Galicia tras el golpe del 36*




Violaron a la mujer y la pasearon junto a su marido. Una vez asesinada, le cortaron los pechos. Uno de los verdugos, brazo ejecutor de la represión franquista, se los llevó a su casa. Cuando entró por la puerta, se los esgrimió a su esposa y le dijo: “Estas sí que son tetas y no las tuyas…”. *Leandro del Río Naveira*, en el libro inédito _Memorias dun fillo paseado_, cita el nombre de aquella “mala persona, bruta y sin escrúpulos” que “tomó parte en el asesinato de mi padre, pues pertenecía al equipo de sanguinarios asesinos de Ordes.
Manuel del Río Mandayo, primer secretario general del PSOE de Ordes, que vivía de la agricultura y la ganadería, fue paseado en octubre de 1936. Su cadáver halló sepultura en el cementerio compostelano de Boisaca, donde 4 meses después serían enterrados los cuerpos de 11 paisanos fusilados tras ser condenados a muerte en un consejo de guerra. Además de Mandayo, también serían carne de cuneta otras 7 personas. Una veintena de muertos en una localidad que no llegaba entonces a los 2.000 habitantes.
¿Por qué tantas víctimas en Ordes, una tierra donde no hubo guerra? “Por la fuerte actividad de los partidos, sindicatos, agraristas y frentepopulistas que lucharon por los valores de la 2ª República”, explica el historiador *Manuel Pazos*. “Cuando se proclamó la 2ª República, las formaciones de izquierda, todos los partidos, desde comunistas hasta anarquistas se organizaron contra el caciquismo”.
En las elecciones de 1936, “el gobierno municipal pasó al bando del Frente Popular y comenzaron actuaciones contra el caciquismo”, añade Pazos, investigador de la represión en la comarca coruñesa y uno de los autores del libro _Os nomes do terror_ (Sermos Galiza), que revela los nombres de los verdugos franquistas en Galicia. Uno de los coordinadores del libro, *Xosé Ramón Ermida*confirma que todos los nombres están perfectamente documentados.
A esa significada actividad política progresista se unió la resistencia que opusieron los republicanos ordenses al golpe militar fascista, afirma Pazos, en el capítulo que se titula _Atila en Ordes_, e incluye una lista de victimarios. “Si no se organizara tal resistencia en los días posteriores al golpe, quizás no hubiera habido tanta represión, un proceso perfectamente planificado por los militares donde no hubo improvisación. En la represión hubo connivencia entre militares, falange, guardia civil, patronal conservera y el clero”.
Amparados por la guardia civil, falangistas y matones campaban a sus anchas, tuvieron las manos libres para hacer lo que quisieron. Persiguieron a izquierdistas y demócratas, sucediéndose torturas, asesinatos. Los verdugos fueron militares, curas, falangistas, políticos y matones, personas violentas que cometieron atrocidades impunemente. El alcalde, un teniente coronel ferrolano permaneció pasivo ante los actos violentos. Un jefe de Falange se hacía llamar el 28, presumía de haber matado a ese número de personas. Un guardia civil redactor del informe que motivó el asesinato de 11 vecinos era según testigos “un criminal, un terrorista, una bestia”. Acompañaba a los falangistas en los paseos.
Un cura apodado el Cerdo Cebado sermoneaba en la misa que había que “exterminar” a “los retoños hijos de rojos menores de 2 años”. Un cura “muy bruto”, “gritón” y “mala persona”, según los testigos citados por Pazos. Creó “un ambiente hostil” contra los miembros del Frente Popular sometidos a juicio militar: “Fue el responsable total de estas muertes”, acusa Naveira, quien lo califica como un sacerdote “sin conciencia, ni escrúpulos, ni sentimientos humanos”.
Falangistas y matones rapaban el pelo a las mujeres que simpatizaban con la República y las obligaban a desfilar por el centro del pueblo a mediodía, para humillarlas ante la mayor gente posible. Lo cuenta el abogado y escritor ordense *Manuel Astray Rivas* en el libro _Síndrome del 36: la IV Agrupación del Ejército Guerrillero de Galicia_: “De trecho en trecho, los esbirros armados con fusiles cargados les hacían detenerse, a culatazos, para que gritaran ¡Viva Franco! y ¡Arriba España!”.
Los represores forman parte de las élites actuales. Los herederos y descendientes de los represores judiciales, militares, políticos, siguieron ocupando el poder político, económico, militar, tras el 79. El historiador Dionisio Pereira, uno de los 4 coordinadores del libro, fue procesado en 2007 tras una denuncia de los familiares del exalcalde y jefe de Falange de Cercedo, Manuel Gutiérrez. En 1978, la revista Interviú fue secuestrada por publicar una investigación de la vinculación de la familia Rosón con la represión en Galicia.
El poder siempre ha evitado que se mostrase la cara de la represión de los verdugos. Es el resultado de una “transición” que se realizó mediante un pacto en el que la fuerza de los vencedores sometió a los herederos de las víctimas. Esta es la situación que llaman “estado de derecho”, quienes se les llena la boca llamándose “constitucionalistas” .


----------



## klopec (1 Ago 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *En Ordes (La Coruña) fue donde proporcionalmente los franquistas “PASEARON” a mas REPUBLICANOS en Galicia tras el golpe del 36*
> ¿Por qué tantas víctimas en Ordes, una tierra donde no hubo guerra?



Sólo decir que no hubo guerra en la zona de Ordes y echa por tierra cualquier veracidad al artículo. "_Testimonios orales_" calenturientos para encubrir una realidad totalmente contraria al contenido del artículo.

Ésto es lo que nos ocultan una vez más los embusteros de la _"memoria" *SÍ HUBO GUERRA EN ORDES* : 

"A esa significada actividad política progresista *se unió la resistencia que opusieron los republicanos ordenses al golpe militar fascista*. Entre el 19 y el 24 de julio, *colocaron explosivos en un puente, cavaron trincheras, armaron a la población y defendieron el pueblo con escopetas*. El Comité del Frente Popular creía que las tropas rebeldes llegarían desde Santiago y protegieron la carretera de entrada a la localidad, aunque finalmente los soldados tomaron la ciudad desde A Coruña, plaza que había tardado más en sumarse a la sublevación militar, lo que despistó a los defensores."

"*Armados con dinamita*, por aquí pasaron los mineros de Lousame, quienes habían partido de Noia para recorrer después Santiago, Ordes y A Coruña con el objetivo de frenar a los militares golpistas. A ellos *se sumaron milicianos del pueblo y frentepopulistas de Compostela*, quienes también se desplazaron en camiones hasta la capital provincial, aunque tuvieron que recular cuando vieron que estaba tomada. “Muchos ordenses regresaron a sus casas y otros se escondieron por temor a represalias. El régimen fascista tenía objetivos a los que liquidar para que escarmentasen, *porque en Ordes hubo una revolución*”._


----------



## Señormerigueder (1 Ago 2019)

Leyendo tus paletadas, me sorprende que hayas aprendido a leer y escribir. Cazurro.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Ago 2019)

*Casi 100 REPUBLICANOS fueron FUSILADOS por los franquistas en Valle de Abdalajís (Málaga)*




Al comenzar la guerra de España, el Valle de Abdalajís cayó en zona republicana. Su sierra formó parte de la línea de frente, y fue la “muralla” que defendió Málaga del avance de las tropas franquistas entre julio de 1936 y febrero de 1937, cuando, bajo las directrices italianas una columna de unos 3.000 hombres procedente de Antequera estableció el control y el dominio del bando nazional sobre la carretera entre Antequera y el Valle de Abdalajís, la zona de Villanueva de Cauche y Ardales. Aunque avanzando muy lentamente, el 7 de febrero de 1937 el Valle de Abdalajís cayó en manos rebeldes.
La represión franquista en éste pueblo fue atroz con casi 100 fusilados. Muchos Republicanos se refugiaron en la sierra, como la partida de “Los Pataletes” (José y Juan Castillo Vera), naturales de Álora (Málaga) y con bases en la Sierra del Hacho. Con la muerte de los 2 hermanos (José, el 31 de enero de 1947, en un enfrentamiento cerca de Alora, y Juan, unas semanas más tarde en una emboscada en el término de Antequera) la partida se disolvió, y mientras algunos, que llevaban en la montaña 8 y 9 años, decidieron entregarse, los demás se incorporan a otras partidas.
También Diego “El de la Justa”. Este guerrillero representa un caso más de la huida a la Sierra, producto de la injusticia social de aquellos tiempos. Originario de Teba (Málaga), Diego, un simple trabajador del campo sin una adscripción política definida, tuvo que huir a la sierra tras una disputa a cuenta de unos terrenos con el cacique Pablo Ramos. La peregrinación laboral de “Diego el de la Justa” en su época de jornalero, le había permitido anudar buenas relaciones con muchos cortijeros, pues tenía fama de hombre trabajador y servicial, lo cual le permitió más tarde disponer de innumerables ayudas y de puntos de apoyo durante algo más de 9 años de vida guerrillera en la Sierra. Cayó junto con varios de sus hombres, en combate en plena Sierra de Ortégicar a fines de mayo de 1949, cercado por las fuerzas fascistas después de una gran operación anti-guerrillera, en la que se desplegó un gran número de efectivos de la Guardia Civil.
Tras la guerra, y a lo largo de la dictadura se instaló en el pueblo fuertemente castigado por la guerra un gran vacío social que afectó a todas las relaciones vecinales. Los daños materiales fueron numerosos, destrozos provocados durante la guerra en la Iglesia, en gran parte de las infraestructuras de comunicación del pueblo, en un gran número de viviendas que fueron saqueadas o destruidas. Además, las muertes que acarreó la Guerra y la posterior dictadura, muchas de ellas silenciadas aún hoy en día.
Existen varias fosas comunes en el pueblo que, aunque reconocidas algunas de ellas, no han sido aún excavadas para la recuperación de cuerpos, y han llevaron al pueblo a una situación de difícil convivencia diaria. Esta situación queda retratada fielmente en la *película* “*Le mur des oubliés*“, película de producción francesa dirigida por Joseph Gordillo, hijo de un vallestero, Premio “Fuera Fronteras” en el Festival del Documental Clermont-Ferrand. A esto hay que unir las dificultades económicas y sociales que acompañaron a la dictadura en todo el país.
Al igual que las primeras elecciones generales del 15 de junio de 1977, las primeras elecciones municipales (1979) fueron ganadas por el PCE (Partido Comunista de España), lo que evidenciaba una ideología política similar a la del resto de municipios del interior norte de la provincia, donde ganaron los partidos PSOE Y PCE.
*Memoria Histórica de Málaga*, tiene registradas las siguientes 69 personas fusiladas por los franquistas en Valle de Abdalajís:
*Francisco Alba Ruiz, Luis Alba Vega, Francisco Arreza Rodriguez, Pedro Barranco Castro, Jose Bejar Fernandez, Cristobal Bravo Gomez, Cristobal Bravo Rabaneda, Isidro Bravo Rabaneda, Lorenzo Bravo Rabaneda, Teodoro Bravo Rabaneda, Juan Calderon Ramos, Antonio Carnicas Barranco, Fernando Carrion Gallego, Sebastian Casado Moreno, Francisco Castillo Bravo, Jose Castillo Bravo, Josefa Castillo Chamizo, Jose Castillo Conejo, Ildelfonso Castillo Guerrero, Francisco Castillo Muñoz, Juan Castillo Perez, Francisco Conejo Guerrero, Jose Galvan Alba, Antonio Garcia Castillo, Antonio Garcia Delgado, Fernando Gomez Martin, Jose Gonzalez Rabaneda, Antonio Gonzalez Vega, Francisco Gordillo Alba, Antonio Huescar Jimenez, Antonio Jimenez Diaz, Antonio Jimenez Muñoz, Vicente Jimenez Muñoz, Antonio Lopez Jimenez, Juan Lopez Jimenez, Juan Martin Martin, Antonio Medina Moreno, Antonio Mendez Lago, Antonio Muñoz Garcia, Lorenzo Muñoz Garcia, Miguel Muñoz Hidalgo, Jose Muñoz Lago, Juan Muñoz Lago, Juan Muñoz Muñoz, Lorenzo Pacheco Gutierrez, Jose Perez Calderon, Maria Perez Garcia, Antonio Perez Real, Francisco Pozo Muñoz, Jose Quintero Roman, Antonio Rabaneda Perez, Jose Ramirez Perez, Maria Ramirez Perez, Francisco Ramirez Ramos, Jose Ramos Ramos, Manuel Rico Rebollo, Remedios Romero Romero, Josefa Rosa Muñoz, Francisco Ruiz Castillo, Juan Ruiz Mendez, Bartolome Sanchez Gomez, Francisco Sanchez Martin, Francisco Sanchez Rabaneda, Juan Sanchez Bueno, Juan Sanchez Guerrero, Juan Siena Vega, Jose Torres Mejias, Cristobal Trujillo Lopez, Maria Vega Martinez.*


----------



## Señormerigueder (2 Ago 2019)

Fascista dice el subnormal. No tienes ni puta idea de lo que significa esa palabra. Tanto usarla "democráticamente" la habéis vaciado de contenido.
Vergüenza os debiera de dar, pero para eso hay que tenerla, de sacar los muertos de la guerra civil a relucir en cuanto podéis. Pero solo los muertos supuestamente republicanos tienen derecho. El resto, demócratas o no, da exactamente igual. Los miles fusilados, los miles muertos en cunetas o los miles de torturados y asesinados en las chekas, dan igual.
Las personas inteligentes aprenden de los errores, la masa borrega, no.
Si tenemos que hablar de la guerra civil, es precisamente para que algo tan espantoso no vuelva jamás a ocurrir. Y no valorar a los muertos según sus ideas políticas. El dolor para las familias es el mismo.
Me das pena, solo eres un guerracivilista descerebrado. Y lo peor de todo, NO TIENES UN GRAMO DE DEMÓCRATA.


----------



## I. de A. (2 Ago 2019)

*FORCADELL QUIERE QUE SE “PIDA PERDÓN POR EL FUSILAMIENTO DE COMPANYS”. NOSOTROS QUE LA GENERALITAT PIDA PERDÓN POR CASI 9.000 CATALANES ASESINADOS BAJO SU MANDATO*
15 octubre, 2016sinnombreHISTÒRIA I RELATS, POLÍTICA NACIONALISTA Y NOTÍCIAS 5 comentarios









Anarquistas asesinados bajo el mandato de Companys.

La presidenta del Parlament, Carme Forcadell (que no tiene ni idea de historia), ha pedido que se anule el juicio sumarísimo que condenó a muerte al presidente de la Generalitat republicana, Lluís Companys, y ha reclamado al gobierno español pida perdón por su fusilamiento.
“Estamos aquí para pedir al gobierno español que pida perdón por el fusilamiento del presidente Companys, el único presidente fusilado por el fascismo en Europa”, ha dicho Forcadell, después de hacer la tradicional ofrenda floral en su tumba, en el foso de la cantera de Montjuïc.
*Nosotros reclamamos que la Generalitat pida perdón a los casi 9.000 asesinados bajo el mandato de Lluí Companys.
He aquí el listado de más de 8.000 catalanes asesinados bajo la responsabilidad del President. El listado es incompleto, pues cientos de cadáveres nunca pudieron ser encontrados o identificados.*
Clique aquí: lista por provincias de catalanes asesinados bajo el mandato de Companys.


----------



## Mineroblanco (2 Ago 2019)

Que sí, que el PSOE actual es como el de Largo Caballero. Por cierto, el PP nunca ha querido que se investiguen los crímenes que cometió el franquismo, y Rajoy no quiso destinar dinero a su investigación. Que ya sé que hay cosas más importantes, pero su intención de dificultar su investigación está clara.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Ago 2019)

*En las 2 fosas de Parasimón, Lena (Asturias), fueron arrojados 22 REPUBLICANOS ASESINADOS por los franquistas en 1937*




Luis Cienfuegos Suárez tenía 42 años en 1937, estaba casado con Amadora Fernández, con quien tuvo 5 hijos, María Luisa, Maruja, Paco, Pepe y Ángeles. Vivía en Santibáñez de Murias, en el concejo de Aller, Asturias y era originario de Parana, en el Concejo vecino de Lena. Era afiliado a Izquierda Republicana y a la Federación de Trabajadores de la Tierra de la UGT. En la guerra estuvo en el Batallón de milicias socialista 226 “Manuel Llaneza”. Pasó a trabajar en el ayuntamiento de Aller como “empleado de arbitrios” en el Fielato, una “aduana” de la época entre concejos. Los franquistas entraron en Asturias en octubre del 37.
Cienfuegos fue detenido en su casa, llevado a la “cárcel” de Moreda y al cabo de unos días montado en un camión para ser trasladado al penal de *San Marcos* (León), pero poco antes del puerto de Pajares, fue bajado junto a unos 22 compañeros y asesinado por los guardias civiles y los falangistas que los llevaban. Los cuerpos quedaron tirados en el campo y fueron vecinos del pueblo los que al día siguiente cavaron 2 fosas separadas por unos 100 metros y los enterraron.Un testigo presencial vio cómo lo fusilaban allí mismo, tras ser detenido en Moreda, se llama Celestino García. Su relato no nos deja indiferentes:
“_Tenía 16 años, acercándome a los 17, iba un aciago día a caballo, del que no recuerdo la fecha, camino de la Mortera (Pajares), para recoger leña, cuando me di cuenta que detrás de mi, venía un camión. Al alcanzarme y una vez a mi altura, uno de los ocupantes de la cabina, de los que armados iban me dijo, ¿chaval a donde vas?, se lo expliqué y me contestó, ¡pues camina delante o detrás! Yo estimulé al animal y me fui delante del vehiculo, me olía lo que pasaba. Llegado al lugar, me acerque hasta donde había un montón de leña, un poco alejado de la cuadra, en un sitio conocido como Parasimón y me dispuse a cargarlo en el caballo.
Cuando esto hacía, comenzaron a sonar disparos, poco a poco arrastrándome, siempre procurando ir bien escondido, me situé en un lugar donde se veía todo lo que estaba ocurriendo. Lo que allí sucedió fue atroz, había 2 grupos de personas, uno de 10 y otro un poco más apartado de 12, pero ambos cercanos a la cuadra que allí existía, hombres atados de pies y manos a tiros los asesinaron. Y una vez que dejaron de disparar, con cuchillos, machetes y navajas, les cortaron los rostros desfigurándolos, para que así no pudiesen ser reconocidos con facilidad.
Los asesinos se fueron, con el terreno debidamente despejado de “animales de dos patas” bajé rápidamente al pueblo de Pajares, se lo hice saber al maestro, que era como el representante de la autoridad, y este reunió un grupo de hombres, que con las debidas herramientas se fueron al lugar de los crímenes. Abrieron 2 grandes fosas, enterrando cada grupo junto y en el mismo lugar donde se encontraban los cadáveres.
Los homicidas, algunos al irse, según me dijo la mujer que con ellos habló, una del pueblo, bajaron a pie, antes que el camión, al pasar cerca de la cuadra, donde esa mujer se encontraba ordeñando y atendiendo a sus vacas, uno le pidió un poco de leche. Al dárselo en un vaso la mujer vio que tenía su calzado manchado de sangre y se lo hizo saber, a lo cual el individuo riéndose al tiempo que causaba la risa de sus compañeros le contesto ¡normal, es que venimos de matar castrones!_”.
No fue esta la única vez que Celestino fue testigo de los crímenes fascistas. Ese mismo año, en la “curva del coto”, en la carretera del puerto, vio llegar un camión seguido de 3 coches. Pararon en la curva, se apearon algunos guardias civiles, e hicieron bajar del camión a unos 40 prisioneros, hombres jóvenes. Les hicieron caminar hasta la parte baja del muro de la carretera, y allí les ataron los pies y les hicieron cavar su propia fosa. A saltos, con los pies atados, les arrimaron al muro justo sobre la fosa, alineados, los ametrallaron cayendo al interior de agujero.
La familia de Luis Cienfuegos impulsó la investigación de la fosa. Los familiares se han constituido en la Asociación de Familiares y Amigos “Fosa de Parasimón” para gestionar la exhumación de la Fosa, recuperar la Memoria, dignificar el lugar, y reclamar Justicia y Reparación. Dos arqueólogos elaboraron un informe preliminar que ha localizado a la perfección la línea de fusilamiento y el lugar en el que se pueden encontrar las víctimas. Las excavaciones han dado resultados positivos, los primeros restos ya están apareciendo. En el Concejo de Lena en Asturias hay 26 fosas comunes localizadas, y 500 enterrados.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Ago 2019)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Que sí, que el PSOE actual es como el de Largo Caballero. Por cierto, el PP nunca ha querido que se investiguen los crímenes que cometió el franquismo, y Rajoy no quiso destinar dinero a su investigación. Que ya sé que hay cosas más importantes, pero su intención de dificultar su investigación está clara.



Son las familias cuya riqueza viene del saqueo a los perdedores los que impiden esa investigación. Descendientes de criminales, ladrones y violadores.


----------



## Señormerigueder (2 Ago 2019)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Que sí, que el PSOE actual es como el de Largo Caballero. Por cierto, el PP nunca ha querido que se investiguen los crímenes que cometió el franquismo, y Rajoy no quiso destinar dinero a su investigación. Que ya sé que hay cosas más importantes, pero su intención de dificultar su investigación está clara.



Para ser justos tampoco se gastó un céntimo el PP en investigar los crímenes que cometieron comunistas y socialistas, y que Franco tampoco realizó dicha investigación en su famosa Causa General. Supongo que en el caso de Franco por falta de medios, ya que los asesinados por los republicanos eran miles.


----------



## klopec (2 Ago 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Casi 100 REPUBLICANOS fueron FUSILADOS por los franquistas en Valle de Abdalajís (Málaga)*



En primer lugar *es mentira* que 100 republicanos fueran fusilados en el Valle de Abdalajís *según los datos oficiales de la Junta de Andalucía*. Ésto es normal en las informaciones falsas o manipuladas por los "_memorialistas_" en los panfletos de los que este hilo está lleno.

Desde el 18 de julio de 1.936 hasta el 7 de febrero de 1.937, en el pueblo de Valle de Abdalajís se produjeron asaltos, saqueos y robos por parte de los "_demócratas_" tales como :

- Destrucción de todo edificio o símbolo religioso ( la Parroquia y el Convento Asilo de los Pobres o de los Desamparados ).
- Destrucción de la fábrica de aceite, de la de harina y la panificadora, robándose todo el trigo y la harina almacenados.
- Se asaltaron y robaron todas las tiendas
- Se asaltaron y saquearon el Ayuntamiento, el Cuartel de la Guardia Civil y las Escuelas Nacionales
- Se asaltaron y saquearon todas las casas de las personas de "_derechas_" del pueblo.

Además, se encarcelaron a 11 vecinos de derechas entre ellos *el alcalde democráticamente elegido* José García Gutiérrez y dos concejales del ayuntamiento. Todos ellos fueron sentenciados a muerte por el Tribunal del Frente Popular del pueblo y trasladados a Málaga por la patrulla de la FAI capitaneada por Pedro Rodríguez Espejo ( _Pedro el de la FAI_ ) _*para ser ejecutados en Málaga*_.

Obviamente a los responsable de semejantes actos criminales se les aplicó la justicia como al tal Pedro el de la FAI o a Juan Muñoz Muñoz, pero fue en Málaga capital y no en el Valle.* LOS DELINCUENTES Y CRIMINALES ESTÁ CLARO QUIENES FUERON* por mucho que quieran ocultar la historia. La inmensa mayoría de los de la lista no murieron en el Valle. Es parte de la táctica de duplicar supuestas víctimas al situándolas en lugares diferentes.

En cuanto a la pandilla de sinvergüenzas y delicuentes denominados "_maquis_" que aparecen en el artículo y que no tienen relación con Valle de Abdalajís, sólo añadir algunas andanzas de "_Diego el de la Justa_" en su "_lucha por la democracia_" : 

_"Entre las diversas aventuras y desventuras de estos hombres, se les atribuyen el *secuestro* del hijo de un vecino de Teba llamado José Jesús Lora vera, del que desconocemos la fecha, el *secuestro* del hijo de José Lara Jiménez, propietario de un cortijo en Peñarrubia en febrero de 1946, el *secuestro* de Manuel Parro Matos, propietario de un cortijo en Ardales en mayo de ese mismo año, el 27 de junio el *asesinato* del médico Antonio Ferrera Valencia, en Ardales, el *secuestro* de Juan Bernal Matos, en Ardales el 5 de mayo de 1947, el *asesinato* del propietario Juan Luis Martín Machuca, en Campillos el 20 de junio de 1947 a quien también le incendiaron un carro con gavillas y el *secuestro* de Pedro Caravantes Cardoso el 16 de julio de ese mismo año en Ardales por el que recibieron 125.000 pesetas. Como curiosidad de este último acto, disponemos de la carta en la que pedían el rescate, que dice así:

“Su esposo está en manos de los guerrilleros de la sierra, si no entrega usted la cantidad de 30.000 duros, su esposo será matado a machetazos. Si usted no manda el dinero completo, su esposo será matado a machetazos. Si usted hace la torpeza de dar cuenta a la guardia civil u alguna otra fuerza del estado, __*su esposo será matado a machetazos y toda su familia*__. Si usted le pone alguna señal al dinero que entregue, su esposo será matado a machetazos._


Los "_luchadores de la libertad y la democracia_" resulta que no pasaban de cuatreros, secuestradores y asesinos. Es normal que la Guardia Civil buscara y abatiera a tal pandilla de criminales para tranquilidad de las personas honradas fueran del bando que fueran..

_*Ésta es la verdadera historia. Éstos fueron de verdad los rojos.*_


----------



## Señormerigueder (2 Ago 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Son las familias cuya riqueza viene del saqueo a los perdedores los que impiden esa investigación. Descendientes de criminales, ladrones y violadores.



Los asesinos republicanos de gatillo flojo y mano dura, que asesinaban de madrugada en sus "paseos" aleatorios para fusilar al tun tun, torturaban y mataban en sus chekas "oficiales" por no hablar de las chekas "ilegales" que cualquier pelagatos comunista o socialista organizaba, y torturaba y mataba solo para robar y violar, ¿que clase de gente crees tú que eran? Te lo digo yo, chusma, vagos, jetas y delincuentes de todo tipo.
¿Qué opinas tú de los 300 menores de edad asesinados por los republicanos en Paracuellos?
¿Crees que se les debe de hacer justicia?


----------



## klopec (2 Ago 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *En las 2 fosas de Parasimón, Lena (Asturias), fueron arrojados 22 REPUBLICANOS ASESINADOS por los franquistas en 1937*



_En la guerra estuvo en el Batallón de milicias socialista 226 “Manuel Llaneza”. Pasó a trabajar en el *ayuntamiento de Aller* como “empleado de arbitrios” en el Fielato, una “aduana” de la época entre concejos. Los franquistas entraron en Asturias en octubre del 37. _

Vamos a ver como se las gastaban los rojos por la zona de Aller :

*El final de una guerra en el concejo de Aller*

_El pasado domingo, día 11 de diciembre, LA NUEVA ESPAÑA publicó un artículo titulado "La Guerra Civil duró un mes más en Aller que en el resto de Asturias". Tras la lectura del mismo, no deja de sorprender la osadía de aquellos que tratan de insultar la memoria de otros que también fueron víctimas de aquel conflicto, concretamente los perseguidos por las autoridades republicanas en el valle de Aller. Aunque la mayor parte de los actores de aquel drama han desaparecido, muchos de sus familiares aún están vivos. Estos conocen de primera mano cómo sus seres queridos hubieron de padecer una persecución implacable. Los recuerdos, aunque difuminados por el paso implacable del tiempo, quedan corroborados con un amplio fondo documental generado por ambos bandos en conflicto.

En el citado artículo, se apunta que el Ejército Popular llevó a cabo en el concejo de Aller una resistencia "heroica", comparándola incluso con la defensa que se hizo en Filipinas de la posición de Baler. El "Leónidas" artífice de esta hazaña fue el comunista Silvino Morán Fueyo. Durante los últimos años, algunos han tratado de "recuperar la memoria" de este individuo. Para ello se han dedicado a hacer apología de un auténtico asesino, ensalzando su más que cuestionable capacidad militar, e incluso hay quienes no han tenido ningún reparo en justificar los actos criminales en los que participó.

En el haber de este "gran" personaje y en el de las fuerzas a sus órdenes, hablamos del Batallón de Infantería número 241, figuran, entre otros "actos heroicos", el asesinato a sangre fría de hombres, mujeres y niños, la extorsión, el secuestro y la destrucción injustificada de bienes públicos y privados, además del saqueo sistemático de caudales y haciendas.

*La represión republicana en Aller alcanzó unos niveles de dureza y crueldad difíciles de hallar en otras comarcas del Principado*, mucho más, teniendo en cuenta que sus pueblos no tuvieron que sufrir los rigores de hallarse en primera línea de un frente de combate. *En los quince meses que duró la Guerra Civil en Asturias, el número de víctimas en el concejo alcanzó una cifra que oscila entre los 190 señalados en la Causa General y los 207 incluidos en un informe local.* El motivo de tal ensañamiento quizá pudiera hallarse en la importante representación que, por aquel entonces, tenían en Aller diversas asociaciones católicas, tales como sindicatos, agrupaciones juveniles y grupos de oración, manifestación evidente de lo arraigada que estaba la fe cristiana entre sus vecinos. También es preciso referir que la mayor parte de las víctimas fue gente de origen y condición muy humilde, dedicada a obtener su sustento y el de sus familias en la dura vida de la mina y del campo.

Un número considerable de los asesinatos provocados por la represión republicana en el concejo de Aller fue protagonizado por Silvino Morán Fueyo y el Batallón de Infantería número 241. Esta unidad del Ejército Popular se dedicó con frecuencia a practicar labores de "limpieza" de la retaguardia. Sería imposible hacer aquí y ahora una reseña de todos los crímenes en los que intervinieron, por ello nos limitaremos a citar tres, más que significativos:

1) El martirio de un sacerdote y dos mineros, llevados al sacrificio en Nembra el 21 de octubre de 1936, de igual modo que se hace con los animales un día de matanza. Estos fueron beatificados el 8 de octubre del presente año, en la Catedral de Oviedo. Los autores materiales, a los pocos días de perpetrar el brutal crimen, se alistaban en la Compañía de Ametralladores del Batallón "Silvino Morán".

2) La explosión del Fielato de Riofrío, ocurrida el 15 de julio de 1937 en San Isidro, donde perecieron 28 prisioneros detenidos por orden del teniente alcalde del Ayuntamiento de Aller y que habían sido llevados allí a realizar trabajos forzados. Se encargaban de la custodia de estos hombres fuerzas del Batallón 241. Actualmente, hay quien se atreve a afirmar, entre burlas y chanzas, sin ninguna clase de respeto o consideración hacia las víctimas, que lo ocurrido fue una fatalidad derivada de la "negligencia de los fallecidos". Esto es, no sólo pretenden convencernos de que los vigilantes dejaron a los prisioneros a cargo de sustancias explosivas, sino que, además, estos les prendieron fuego de manera accidental. Por casualidades de la vida, ninguno de los centinelas a quienes se había confiado la custodia de los presos resultó muerto en la explosión...

3) El asesinato de siete miembros de una misma familia de Piñeres, entre los que se incluían una niña de 3 años, Inmaculada, y otro niño de 5, Jesús, además de cuatro mujeres (Elena, Sagrario, Rosa y Josefa, la primera de ellas de tan sólo 17 años de edad) y de un anciano, Antonio. Esta humilde familia fue sacada de la paz de su hogar el 21 de octubre de 1937, trasladada en un vehículo hasta Collanzo y asesinada sin piedad en Santibáñez. En un acto de supremo sadismo, fueron muertos a cuchilladas y rematados a tiros. Entre los implicados en la matanza figuran, una vez más, varios soldados del Batallón 241. Es preciso señalar que aquel día se derrumbaba el frente de Asturias. Nadie en su sano juicio puede considerar que ésta sea una acción militar digna de consideración, ni mucho menos que sea festejada, como algunos han pretendido.

La liberación del concejo de Aller tuvo lugar el 23 de octubre de 1936 y fue llevada a cabo por dos columnas que, procedentes del Norte y el Sur, convergieron sobre Cabañaquinta. Desde San Isidro, fuerzas de la Columna Sagardía emprendieron el descenso del puerto, hallando totalmente destruida una serie de tramos de la carretera que conduce a Felechosa. Es por ello que la esta Columna hubo de realizar el trayecto a pie, al tiempo que los vehículos hubieron de acceder al Principado por el puerto de Pajares, incorporándose a su agrupación en Moreda. Aquel mismo día, 23 de octubre, otras fuerzas del Ejército Nacional accedían al valle de Aller, pero en esta ocasión por el Norte. Al caer la noche, dos Compañías de fusiles y una sección de ametralladoras de la Tercera Bandera de la Legión salían de Mieres y ocupaban en las horas siguientes Moreda y Cabañaquinta, regresando al punto de partida dos días más tarde. No parece que la actividad bélica del Batallón "Silvino Morán" fuese frenética, ni mucho menos que la defensa fuese épica. Basta señalar que entre las fuerzas del tercio no se produjo, durante aquellos tres días de operaciones, ninguna baja en acción de guerra.

Nadie puede dudar que muchos de los que vivieron aquellos dramáticos días se comportaron con valor, honradez y justicia. Estos ejemplos y no otros son los que debiéramos preservar, recordar y nunca olvidar. Pero lo que en ningún caso es valiente, ni honrado, ni justo es tratar de distraer nuestra atención situando en un plano de igualdad a víctimas y verdugos, disfrazando a auténticos lobos con pieles de cordero._

*Nunca dejará de sorprendernos esta caterva de apologistas (más bien apolo... jetas) de la violencia y del terror, embarcados en un crucero de desmemoriados sin rumbo que buscan, hoy igual que ayer, aprovecharse del sufrimiento humano y de sus debilidades para manipular a los bienintencionados, a los generosos, a los justos.*

*FUENTE* : https://mas.lne.es/cartasdeloslectores/carta/25883/final-guerra-concejo-aller.html

_*AMÉN ... *_


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Ago 2019)

*Las primeras VÍCTIMAS de la rebelión fascista de 1936 fueron los jefes del ejército. Los golpistas materializaron su SEDICIÓN ASESINANDO a sus compañeros fieles a la REPÚBLICA*




¿Que ocurrió en realidad el día 18 de julio de 1936? Un grupo de militares, apoyado por falangistas, carlistas y monárquicos, atacó las residencias de los oficiales superiores del Ejército, y los capitanes generales fueron destituidos o fusilados. Franco hizo fusilar a los dieciséis generales que no pudieron abandonar a tiempo el territorio que él controlaba. El único crimen cometido por estos oficiales fue el de permanecer fieles al Gobierno. La sangrienta matanza de generales, jefes y oficiales del Ejército español, fieles a la República y asesinados en el curso de aquella triste jornada, constituyen lo que los vencedores denominaron y siguen llamando el «espíritu del 18 de julio».
El general Mola hizo fusilar a su superior, el general don Domingo Batet Mestre. El general de reserva Saliquet fusiló al capitán general de Valladolid don *Nicolás Molero Lobo*. (_En realidad fue condenado a muerte pero salvó la vida, sin embargo los comandantes Ángel Liberal Travieso y Roberto Riobóo Llobera, que también se negaron a secundar la rebelión, fueron abatidos por los fascistas_). En Galicia el capitán general *Enrique Salcedo Molinuevo* fue pasado por las armas y sustituido por un coronel. En Granada, los partidarios de Franco fusilaron al general Miguel Campins, gobernador militar de la plaza. El general *Núñez de Prado* fue capturado en Zaragoza y fusilado en Pamplona; El contraalmirante *Antonio Azarola Gresillón* fue fusilado en el Ferrol, donde era comandante del Arsenal y segundo jefe de la base. El general *Caridad Pita* fue fusilado en La Coruña; el general López Viota, en Sevilla; el general Mena Zueco, en Burgos; el coronel Carrasco Amilibia, en Logroño; el general Gómez Caminero, en Salamanca; el general *Romerales*, en Melilla; el comisario superior Arturo Alvarez Buyila, en Tetuán; el coronel inspector de la Legión Luis Molina Galano, en Ceuta. En Asturias, un consejo de guerra mandó al paredón al coronel de Artillería José Franco Mussio, comandante militar de Trubia, así como al comandante de Artillería Manuel Espineira Cornide, y a los capitanes Luis Revilla de la Fuente, Hilario Sáenz de Cenzano y Pinillos, Ernesto González Reguerin, Ignacio Cuartero Larrea y José Bonet Molina, y al teniente Luis Alau Gómez-Acebo. Igualmente fue fusilado el comandante de la Guardia Civil, *José Rodríguez Medel* en Pamplona. Franco hizo fusilar en Ceuta a su primo hermano por parte de madre, Ricardo de la Puente Bahamonde, comandante del Aeródromo de Tetuán. También se fusiló, en Melilla, a *Virgilio Leret*, comandante de la base de hidroaviones, y a los alféreces Armando González Corral y Luis Calvo Calavia.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Ago 2019)

Señormerigueder dijo:


> Los asesinos republicanos de gatillo flojo y mano dura, que asesinaban de madrugada en sus "paseos" aleatorios para fusilar al tun tun, torturaban y mataban en sus chekas "oficiales" por no hablar de las chekas "ilegales" que cualquier pelagatos comunista o socialista organizaba, y torturaba y mataba solo para robar y violar, ¿que clase de gente crees tú que eran? Te lo digo yo, chusma, vagos, jetas y delincuentes de todo tipo.
> ¿Qué opinas tú de los 300 menores de edad asesinados por los republicanos en Paracuellos?
> ¿Crees que se les debe de hacer justicia?



Sí, asesinos de esclavistas, clasistas y explotadores tradicionales. Usted en la peli de Espartaco seguro que iba con Craso, a que no me equívoco?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Ago 2019)

*La CRIMINAL REPRESIÓN FRANQUISTA del magisterio REPUBLICANO vallisoletano*




La maestra de Quintanilla de Abajo (Valladolid) Ángela Alonso fue castigada en diciembre de 1939 por ‘revelar secretos de la maternidad’ a su alumnado. La profesora de pedagogía *Aurelia Gutiérrez Blanchard*, muy implicada en la renovación educativa de la 2ª República y defensora de las corrientes de la nueva escuela europea, fue asesinada extrajudicialmente el 24 de agosto de 1936. El profesor de Aritmética y primer alcalde republicano de Valladolid, *Federico Landrove Moiño*, murió en un penal de Segovia. En 1938, cuando ya estaba muerto, embargaron todos sus bienes. Su hijo, *Federico Landrove López*, catedrático de Derecho Procesal, diputado y abogado de estado, fue fusilado tras un consejo de guerra el 15 de agosto de 1936.
Tras el golpe fascista de 1936, las élites de la Iglesia y del Ejército dispuestas a dominar el país consideraron al magisterio como una amenaza. Las cifras de historiadores e investigadores para todo el territorio español sitúan en decenas de miles los docentes represaliados. Las detenciones a maestros, maestras, profesores de instituto y de universidad se fueron sucediendo de manera sistemática y planificada desde la sublevación militar y hasta años después del final de la Guerra Civil. La 2ª República había universalizado la educación, laica y gratuita, otorgándole un lugar preeminente dentro de sus políticas sociales, y el nuevo estado franquista no iba a tolerar una sociedad formada y conectada con Europea, tal y como fomentaba el proyecto educativo republicano.
Sólo en la provincia de Valladolid, más de dos centenares de profesoras y profesores fueron asesinados, encarcelados, inhabilitados y desterrados por el franquismo. La investigadora vallisoletana Chusa Izquierdo estudia desde hace años la represión franquista en la provincia y, en concreto, las prácticas represoras hacia el magisterio. Su trabajo arroja luz en el apartado de la represión física. ‘Había estudios parciales sobre la depuración administrativa, pero faltaba la parte de asesinatos extrajudiciales y judiciales y los casos de encarcelamientos’, señala Izquierdo. La asociación con la que colabora, “Colectivo contra el olvido”, ha logrado que la Universidad de Valladolid acoja un acto de reconocimiento a estos profesores y profesoras represaliados.
‘Aquí no se había producido ninguna rehabilitación moral de los docentes, y llevábamos tiempo pidiendo que la universidad acoja en su seno a aquellos a los que un día expulsó’, explica Asunción Esteban, profesora de Historia de la Universidad de Valladolid y miembro de Colectivo contra el olvido, asociación que trabaja asuntos relacionados con la memoria histórica dentro de la universidad. ‘El distrito universitario de Valladolid era muy grande, acogía nueve provincias, incluidas las del País Vasco, y fue el rectorado el encargado de estudiar los casos de profesores depurados y firmar los expedientes’, recuerda Esteban.
Sobre una plantilla de mil docentes con la que contaba Valladolid al final de la Segunda República, 216 fueron sometidos a procesos de depuración que incluían sanciones administrativas, inhabilitaciones, destierro a otras provincias, cárcel, consejos de guerra y fusilamientos extrajudiciales. ‘El 5 de septiembre del 36 ya empezaron a salir listas de profesores sancionados’, detalla Izquierdo. ‘En ciudades de retaguardia como Valladolid, que cae desde el principio en el lado de los militares sublevados, la represión física se produce a lo largo de la guerra y unos años después’, añade la investigadora. Las sanciones administrativas se prolongaron hasta principios de los años 50.
La 2ª República basó su modelo educativo en un sistema laico, gratuito, obligatorio y con libertad de cátedra. Incorporó además el funcionariado de la clase docente y se legisló para facilitar la enseñanza a la ciudadanía más empobrecida. También se reguló el bilingüismo desde la escuela primaria, se suprimió la obligatoriedad de la enseñanza religiosa y se tuvieron en cuenta las nuevas tendencias pedagógicas que llegaban de Europa. ‘Se dignificó sobre todo la figura del maestro’, puntualiza Asunción Esteban. ‘Querían cambiar la sociedad desde la enseñanza, y por eso se cebaron con ellos tras el golpe de estado’, añade. ‘Es importante que la gente conozca que toda esa educación se sustituyó por la doctrina nazional-católica desconectada de Europa, y que hemos padecido durante décadas. Y más ahora que volvemos a hablar de la educación religiosa en las aulas. Sin memoria no hay conciencia y no se puede contrastar con el pasado; por eso quieren que nos olvidemos de que en un momento tratamos de hacer una sociedad más justa’, concluye Esteban.
Una parte importante de los docentes represaliados compartía su compromiso social y político con el proyecto Republicano. Además del desempeño del magisterio, muchos fueron alcaldes o concejales en sus pueblos y ciudades. ‘Las acusaciones contra ellos eran de todo tipo porque abarcaban también su pertenencia a sindicatos y partidos de izquierda’, aclara Chusa Izquierdo. También, se les señalaba por propagar ideas marxistas en el aula o por no cumplir deberes religiosos.
La trayectoria del vallisoletano *Juan Moreno Mateo* es un ejemplo de vida dedicada a la docencia y a la política. Fue uno de los impulsores del partido republicano Radical Socialista, concejal y gestor en la diputación. Antes de la proclamación de la 2ª República ya defendía la importancia de la enseñanza laica, y luchó por lograr derechos y privilegios para maestros. Tras el golpe de estado permaneció escondido unos días y después partió hacia A Coruña, donde lo hallaron muerto, según informes policiales a los que ha tenido acceso Izquierdo. ‘Alguien lo debió reconocer y lo mataron, pero no se sabe nada más’, matiza.
Las detenciones a maestras se basaban, además, en su conducta social. ‘Aparte de su compromiso social y educativo, se les acusaba de estar solteras o separadas, de ir a bailes o a teatros, de tener moral relajada’, explica Izquierdo. Más de la mitad de la plantilla docente de los pueblos, en el caso de la provincia de Valladolid, eran mujeres. El 30% sufrió procesos de depuración. ‘Sus historias revelan mujeres valientes en ese momento que se atrevieron a defender la educación republicana y a usar las aulas para enseñar’, precisa la investigadora.
Fue el caso de *María Álvarez Carro*, la maestra de Carpio, afiliada a Acción Republicana y muy involucrada en la vida social y política del momento. Le acusaron de actitud laicista, de pertenecer al Frente Popular y de mantener una ‘conducta pésima’. En diciembre de 1939 se confirmó su separación definitiva del servicio, pero María había sido asesinada en el verano de 1936, según testimonios orales recogidos por Izquierdo.


----------



## Señormerigueder (3 Ago 2019)

Además la República dejó de ser un estado democrático en Octubre de 1934. Cuando los partidos de izquierda dieron un golpe de estado y se salieron de la legalidad, ahí comenzó la guerra civil.
La derecha trajo la república y la izquierda la asesinó.
En cualquier caso, yo no la echo de menos. Fue un estado totalmente fallido desde el origen, con unas izquierdas totalmente golpistas y dictatoriales.




Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Sí, asesinos de esclavistas, clasistas y explotadores tradicionales. Usted en la peli de Espartaco seguro que iba con Craso, a que no me equívoco?



Mire, usted es un fanático comunista-guerracivilista, es decir, puedo poner aquí fotos de muertos, casos de desaparecidos más o menos teatralizados y fusilados en tapias sórdidas, lo que usted quiera, pero no cambiará nada.
La II República fue convertida por la izquierda en un estado caótico, antidemocrático, anárquico y mafioso, avocado al fracaso irremediablemente. Pero hay algo que no se explica y de una importancia tal que es demoledor, de haber ganado la guerra la república, o de no haber existido el alzamiento, la izquierda antidemocrática de la II República nos hubiera metido de cabeza en la II Guerra Mundial con unas consecuencias devastadoras para un país ya devastado.
Son ustedes infantiles y su infantilismo nos llevará de nuevo a problemas entre españoles. Hay que pasar página de una jodida vez.


----------



## Debunker (3 Ago 2019)

Hay historias supuestamente "acádemicas" para todos los gustos.

Nacida en la post guerra me pasé la infancia escuchando historietas de la GC, en un barucho que tenían mis padres, un padre comunista total e influyente, una madre hija de GC y voluntaria de la falange, clientes del barucho, extraperlistas, agricultores, obreros etc. en una de las zonas más rojas de España.

Por supuesto había más denuncias, en las conversaciones, de rojos que, gente de derechas, mi madre estaba en absoluta minoría, pero hay algo que me llama la atención, no se hablaba de fosas comunes en las cunetas, los ajusticiados por Franco eran normalmente llevados a prisión y se les hacía un juicio, la izquierda dirá que era una pantomina de juicio, aún aceptando eso que da para debate porque en realidad se condenaba a muerte al que antes había matado criminalmente, no en el frente sino a inocentes de la población civil, el caso es que, a los que condenaban a muerte, eran sacados de su celdas por la mañana temprano, los llevaban a un cementerio, los ponían en fila en una pared interior del cementerio y los fusilaban y allí mismo eran enterrados en una fosa común escavada con antelación, como digo, nadie hablaba de cunetas, en cambio la izquierda sí que sacaba a gente de su domicilio, los llevaban a cualquier camino discreto y los asesinaban.


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Ago 2019)

Señormerigueder dijo:


> la República dejó de ser un estado democrático en Octubre de 1934.



o sea que tuvimos una dictadura de derechas hasta que convocaron elecciones y las perdieron?

por otra parte, decir que los militares y falangistas hacian juicios y no enterraban en cuneta es o ignorancia o manipulación,.


----------



## ActorSecundario Bob (3 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> o sea que tuvimos una dictadura de derechas hasta que convocaron elecciones y las perdieron?
> 
> por otra parte, decir que los militares y falangistas hacian juicios y no enterraban en cuneta es o ignorancia o manipulación,.



Ya está el progre defendiendo los crímenes del partido de su papá.


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Ago 2019)

ActorSecundario Bob dijo:


> Ya está el progre defendiendo los crímenes del partido de su papá.



mi padre nació despúes de la guerra  
no se a que viene tu respuesta, no tiene nada que ver con lo que me citas y al no negar, asumes.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Ago 2019)

*Las MATANZAS franquistas de REPUBLICANOS en Málaga capital*




Málaga fue tomada el 8 de febrero por las tropas italianas del general Roatta y las españolas del coronel Borbón. La represión comenzó de inmediato en la capital y pueblos periféricos. El genocidio Republicano se materializó en el exterminio de mujeres y hombres, obreros del campo o de la industria, personas destacadas de los partidos y sindicatos obreros, alcaldes, concejales, diputados, militantes, simpatizantes de partidos y sindicatos de izquierdas, obreros, y la pequeña burguesía liberal afín a la República.
La represión en Málaga la protagonizó como fiscal Carlos Arias Navarro, por su mano dura recibió el sobrenombre de Carnicerito de Málaga. Las detenciones se realizaban por denuncias particulares. El gobernador civil pidió a empresarios, dueños de fábricas o tiendas datos de sus trabajadores, su actuación ideológica y política. Se encerraron a los detenidos en la fábrica de tabacos, el barco-prisión Chávarri, sótanos de la Aduana, convento del Cister, colegio de San Agustín, plaza de toros, cuartel de la Aurora y otros. La prisión provincial se llenó y la cárcel vieja se destinó a las mujeres.
El número de víctimas fue desproporcionado, y se extendió a las familias afectadas en guerra y posguerra. Los rebeldes fusilaron de inmediato a miles de Republicanos. La lista de víctimas arrojadas a las fosas del cementerio de San Rafael es de 4.471, al menos 55 de ellos mujeres, según la Asociación contra el Olvido por la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica. Muchos fueron fusilados en las playas sin juicio previo, otros tras brevísimos consejos de guerra. Las represalias también alcanzaron a los familiares de los que habían huido.
En el Panteón de la Memoria Histórica en el antiguo cementerio de San Rafael de Málaga se han depositado cajas con los restos exhumados. Está cubierto por una pirámide de mármol con los nombres grabados de las más de 4.100 personas que fueron fusiladas en las tapias del cementerio de San Rafael hasta 1948. La excavación arqueológica confirma al camposanto malagueño como la mayor zona de exterminio de la represión franquista en el territorio nacional.
Se han encontrado casi 3.000 cadáveres. Hay de todo, incluso curas con crucifijos en las manos, los botones dorados de un capitán de la Guardia Civil fiel a la república, medallitas de la virgen del Carmen de las mujeres. En el patio civil fueron arrojados los cadáveres de los prisioneros que no querían confesar, con las manos amarradas con alambre y el tiro en la frente o en la nuca. Los restos que faltan fueron inhumados individualmente por sus familiares previo pago, el tráfico franquista de cadáveres envió a muchos a Cuelgamuros, algunos fueron arrojados al antiguo osario general, incluso hubo restos utilizados en objeto de estudio de neurólogos y forenses.
El traslado de presos hacia los tribunales militares de Málaga capital aumentó desde distintos puntos de la provincia. La depuración juzgaba incluso las intenciones, que no pudieran escapar personas de trayectoria intachable pero de dudosa ideología. Tras los primeros consejos de guerra de urgencia entre febrero y marzo, 62 guardias civiles leales a la República fueron fusilados. Los juicios eran muy breves. Se realizaron a militares, guardias de asalto, carabineros, milicianos, muchos se habían entregado con sus armas en la misma puerta de la cárcel. La mayoría fueron fusilados en uno o 2 días por rebelión militar, sin más investigación, expedientes, avales que permitieran discernir sobre la vida o la muerte. Los expedientes exhiben errores burdos considerables, forma deficiente, desarrollo anormal, desprecio por la vida de los Republicanos.
Con mayor celeridad fueron juzgados los civiles con responsabilidad institucional, como los jueces de la Sección de Derecho del Tribunal Popular malagueño. Uno de ellos, Felipe Varea, condenado a muerte, invocó a Carlos Arias Navarro, a quien había salvado la vida ocultándolo en su propia casa. El “carnicerito de Málaga” no declaró a favor ni de Felipe Varea ni de su hijo Pelayo, condenado también a muerte. Llegó el turno a los miembros de patrullas, alcaldes de los pueblos, responsables de comités, miitantes de partidos Republicanos, socialistas o comunistas, todos compartieron la misma suerte.
Casi el 2,5% eran mujeres, criadas y porteras, 2 colectivos muy castigados por las denuncias de sus patronos. Victoria Merino, oficinista de Ferrocarriles Andaluces, fue fusilada pese a ser avalada por numerosas familias a las que había salvado la vida o evitado su depuración. Las acusaciones hacia las mujeres tuvieron un marcado carácter de género, a diferencia de los hombres se destacaban detalles de su vida privada. No pocas veces estaban determinadas por el parentesco que les unía a muchos Republicanos.
Un grupo de presos emocionados, despidió con aclamaciones a 6 compañeros carabineros, que dejaban la cárcel para ser fusilados gritando ¡Viva el comunismo, mueran los fascistas! Un rápido consejo de guerra llevó al paredón pocas horas después a 45 hombres implicados en los saludos citados. Más de 60 personas fueron ejecutadas mediante garrote en la misma prisión provincial, un espectáculo anacrónico, con asistencia de autoridades, gobernador civil, alcaldía, obispo. El método, inscrito como causa de muerte “asfixia por compresión” sirvió para eliminar a alguna mujer, como Soledad González Romero. En el cementerio de San Rafael se llevaron a cabo fusilamientos en grupos, amarrados, y enterramientos masivos en fosas comunes, después cubiertos con cal viva. El ritmo era frenético: el 17 de febrero 92; el 20 de febrero, 108; el 6 de marzo, 93, etc..
Cuando Juan Muñoz Frías, miliciano republicano exiliado en Francia regresó a su pueblo malagueño de Comares al fallecimiento del dictador, experimentó un exilio interior, su historia no salió del ámbito familiar, no hubo interés ni deseo de escucharle. A Pepe Dorado Cubero, hijo de Pedro Dorado Cruces, ferroviario fusilado en San Rafael en 1937, le cerraron todas las puertas. Paco Espinosa no llegó a conocer a su padre fusilado antes de su nacimiento. Después de 40 largos años de dictadura en los que los cuerpos estuvieron en inmundas fosas comunes, cementerios y cunetas, su exhumación tuvo que esperar otros 40 años “borbónicos y constitucionales”.
Más información en: El TERROR franquista arrasó la provincia de Málaga. *Asesinatos extrajudiciales en caliente* y *Las patrañas de los consejos de guerra*


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Ago 2019)

Las "Trece Rosas" fueron trece mujeres de entre 18 y 29 años fusiladas contra la tapia del cementerio de la Almudena (Madrid) en la madrugada del 5 de agosto de 1939, debido a su militancia en la organización Juventudes Socialistas Unificadas y su defensa de la legalidad republicana tras el fin de la Guerra Civil Española. Antes de ser condenadas a muerte por un Consejo de Guerra bajo la acusación de un delito de "adhesión a la rebelión", las trece jóvenes habían sido conducidas a instalaciones policiales, donde se les torturó para obtener información sobre otros miembros de la organización clandestina, y más tarde, recluidas en el centro penitenciario de mujeres de Ventas, en Madrid, donde aguardaron hacinadas durante meses un desenlace que se intuía dramático.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Ago 2019)




----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Ago 2019)

*MALTRATO INFANTIL durante el franquismo. “Los HIJOS de los PRESOS franquistas REDIMÍAN en los reformatorios las penas de sus padres”*





Dolores explica: “…El capellán me puso el miembro en la boca hasta que sentí que me empezaba a escurrir una cosa asquerosa, y por detrás también me hizo lo que quiso…”. El terror era lo habitual. Dolores recuerda también su primer desayuno allí: “…Probé la primera cucharada, pero la segunda vomité, entonces la cuidadora le dijo: Agáchate, marrana, puta, ahora te comerás lo que has vomitado…”. Don Mauro dejó sorda a Julia de un golpe en el oído, también en los días previos a recibir la primera comunión. 
La niña Julia preguntó al cura qué era la Hostia y recibió como respuesta una bofetada con tanta fuerza que la tiró escaleras abajo, mientras escuchaba la explicación: “Lo que te he dado es una hostia y lo que tú recibirás es la sagrada forma”. Algunos de los afectados dan fe de la explotación laboral a la que fueron sometidos. “Yo fui vendido. Me sacaron del colegio y me llevaron a León a cuidar ganado a los montes completamente solo, con 13 años”, cuenta José Sobrino, uno de los afectados. “Nos hacían lavar de la mañana a la noche con sosa. Me quedaron las manos llenas de agujeros, con sangre y pus. En el colegio éramos esclavas”, afirma Isabel Perales sobre sus años en el centro religioso Ángeles Custodios de Bilbao. Otros testimonios relatan palizas cotidianas y vejaciones delante de los demás niños. “los apaleaban de forma cruel, los humillaban en público, de manera que les han quedado secuelas terroríficas o les daban una comida infecta y si vomitaban les obligaban a comérselo, con el discurso aquél de _con el dinero que nos costáis y lo que hacemos por vosotros_“
Abusos sexuales a niñas y niños, maltratos psicológicos y físicos, experimentos médicos, explotación laboral. Eso fue lo que sufrieron miles de niños y niñas que pasaron gran parte de su infancia, cuando no toda, encerrados en internados durante el franquismo y hasta los primeros años de la democracia. Fueron víctimas de palizas, violaciones, torturas, trabajo esclavo y vejaciones, en unos centros que el régimen utilizaba para su propaganda. Colegios religiosos, orfanatos, preventorios antituberculosos o centros de Auxilio Social se convirtieron en una especie de cárceles para estos jóvenes. Muchos eran hijos de madres solteras o separadas a las que se les había quitado la custodia. A diferencia de países como Irlanda, que han reconocido los malos tratos a niños bajo su tutela, en España estos abusos no han sido nunca juzgados ni reparados.
De forma exhaustiva, con decenas de testimonios, el libro, “Los internados del miedo” (Now Books, 2016) de *Montse Armengou* y *Ricard Belis*, documenta esta realidad silenciada sobre la barbarie de la dictadura en España, dando voz a decenas de personas que sufrieron el adoctrinamiento nazionalcatólico. Estas dramáticas experiencias vitales se recogen también en el documental “*Los internados del miedo*” realizado por ambas periodistas, emitido en el programa Sense Ficció de TV3 el 28 de abril de 2015, de donde procede la imagen. Documentos en *Iniciativa Debate*, *La Marea*, *El Mundo*, *Público*, *El País*, *SER *


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (5 Ago 2019)

*Carta de Dionisia Manzanero Salas a sus padres y hermanos*




*En la madrugada del 5 de agosto de 1939 Dionisia Manzanero Salas, una de las Trece Rosas, escribió una carta de despedida a sus padres y hermanos poco tiempo antes de ser conducida al Cementerio del Este de Madrid donde fue fusilada junto a sus compañeras y 43 jóvenes militantes de las JSU. Tenía 20 años. 
*

Queridísimos padres y hermanos.

Quiero en estos momentos tan angustiosos para mí poder mandaros las últimas letras para que durante toda la vida os acordéis de vuestra hija y hermana, a pesar de que pienso que no debiera hacerlo, pero las circunstancias de la vida lo exigen.

Como habéis visto a través de mi juicio, el señor fiscal me conceptúa como un ser indigno de estar en la sociedad de la Revolución Nacional Sindicalista. Pero no os apuréis, conservar la serenidad y la firmeza hasta el último momento, que no os ahoguen las lágrimas, a mí no me tiembla la mano al escribir. Estoy serena y firme hasta el último momento. Pero tened en cuenta que no muero por criminal ni ladrona, sino por una idea.

A Bautista le he escrito, si le veis algún día darle ánimos y decirle que puede estar orgulloso de mí, como anteriormente me dijo.

A toda la familia igual, como no puedo despedirme de todos en varias cartas, lo hago a través de ésta. Que no se preocupen, que el apellido Manzanero brillará en la historia, pero no por crimen.

Nada más, no tener remordimiento y no perder la serenidad, que la vida es muy bonita y por todos los medios hay que conservarla. Madre, ánimo y no decaiga. Vosotros ayudar a que viva madre, padre y los hermanos. Padre, firmeza y tranquilidad.

Dar un apretón de manos a toda la familia, fuertes abrazos, como también a mis amigas, vecinos y conocidos.

Mis cosas ya os las entregarán, conservar algunas de las que os dejo. Muchos besos y abrazos de vuestra hija y hermana, que muere inocente.


----------



## I. de A. (5 Ago 2019)

Historia

EL PARTIDO SE DECLARABA MARXISTA Y DEFENDÍA SIN RODEOS UNA DICTADURA SOCIALISTA
*Cuatro documentos que muestran la retórica golpista del PSOE en la Segunda República*
@ElentirVigoMie 18·7·2018 · 7:06  2
Tal día como hoy, en 1936, daba comienzo la Guerra Civil Española. La izquierda, PSOE incluido, aún insiste en afirmar que su papel en la contienda fue defender la democracia contra el fascismo.
Madrid, 1936: ¿asesinar a presos políticos, niños incluidos, era defender la democracia?
Los nombres de los 50 niños asesinados por los comunistas en la masacre de Paracuellos
Sin embargo, un simple repaso a la hemeroteca de “El Socialista”, *el periódico oficial del PSOE, revela una retórica radicalmente antidemocrática y abiertamente golpista.* El PSOE era entonces un partido marxista que coincidía ampliamente con los planteamientos del Partido Comunista de España. Os ofrezco a continuación algunos ejemplos de esa retórica totalitaria.

1. Apoyando sin rodeos una dictadura socialista
El primer documento nos lleva hasta julio de 1933. El domingo día 23 se celebró un mitin del PSOE en el cine Pardiñas de Madrid. Dos días más tarde, el martes 25, el número 7.634 de “El Socialista” (ver PDF) publicaba una amplia crónica del acto, incluyendo *un titular a siete columnas del discurso del presidente del PSOE, Francisco Largo Caballero, apoyando una dictadura socialista.* La transcripción del discurso hecha por el diario del PSOE demuestra hasta qué punto el partido abominaba de la democracia:


> _“No es que queramos nosotros implantar la dictadura nuestra caprichosamente, sino que si hay quien tiene el mal pensamiento de intentar implantar en España una dictadura o el fascismo, *entre la dictadura burguesa o el fascismo, nosotros preferimos la dictadura socialista.* (…) Que conste bien: el Partido Socialista va a la conquista del Poder, y va a la conquista, como digo, legalmente si puede ser. *Nosotros deseamos que pueda ser legalmente, con arreglo a la Constitución, y si no, como podamos.* Y, cuando eso ocurra, se gobernará como las circunstancias y las condiciones del país lo permitan”._




2. Un cínico mensaje antidemocrático para los jóvenes del PSOE
El segundo documento nos sitúa en septiembre de 1933. El domingo día 24, el número 7.687 de “El Socialista” (ver PDF) reproducía unas declaraciones de Largo Caballero al semanario “Renovación” de las Juventudes Socialistas. En ella, *el presidente del PSOE dirigía este tramposo y cínico mensaje antidemocrático a los jóvenes del partido:*


> _“*¿En qué se diferencia el Partido Socialista del partido comunista? Doctrinalmente, en nada.*Nosotros profesamos el marxismo en toda su pureza. (…) A través de la democracia burguesa la clase obrera no puede hacer más que ponerse en relativas condiciones para el triunfo. Pero, *¿llegar al Socialismo dentro de la democracia burguesa? ¡Eso es imposible!* (…) Yo no sé cómo hay quien tiene tanto horror a la dictadura del proletariado, a una posible violencia obrera. ¿No es mil veces preferible la violencia obrera al fascismo? En un último xtremo, *¿no es la democracia burguesa un sistema de opresión y de violencia?*“_




3. Amenazando con la violencia a las primeras elecciones con voto femenino
El tercer documento nos lleva hasta noviembre de 1933. *El día 19 de ese mes estaban convocadas elecciones generales en la Segunda República. Serían las primeras en las que las mujeres ejercerían su derecho de voto*, lo cual provocaba temor entre la izquierda, convencida de que las mujeres apoyarían a la derecha. Recordemos que Margarita Nelken, diputada del PSOE, había afirmado el 4 de diciembre de 1931: _“*Poner un voto en manos de la mujer es hoy, en España, realizar uno de los mayores anhelos del elemento reaccionario*“_. 
Días antes de los comicios, *el miércoles 8 de noviembre, Largo Caballero, pronunció un discurso incendiario en Don Benito* (Badajoz). Al día siguiente, el número 7.726 de “El Socialista” (ver PDF)publicaba en su página 6 una crónica del discurso:


> _“Se nos ataca porque vamos contra la propiedad. Efectivamente. *No ocultamos nuestro pensamiento. Vamos a echar abajo el régimen de propiedad privada.* (…) Tardaremos más o menos, pero no ocultamos que vamos hacia la revolución social. ¿Cómo? (Una voz en el público: Como en Rusia). No nos asusta eso. Vamos, repito, hacía la revolución social. Y yo digo que la burguesía no aceptará una expropiación legal. *Habrá que expropiarla por la violencia*“. (…) “Vamos legalmente hacia la evolución de la sociedad. Pero si no queréis, *haremos la revolución violentamente.* (Gran ovación.) *Esto, dirán los enemigos, es excitar a la guerra civil. Pongámonos en la realidad. Hay una guerra civil.* ¿Qué es si no la lucha que se desarrolla todos los días entre patronos y obreros? *Estamos en plena guerra civil.* No nos ceguemos, camaradas. Lo que pasa es que esta guerra no ha tomado aún los caracteres cruentos que, por fortuna o desgracia, tendrá inexorablemente que tomar”._



Según la crónica del periódico del PSOE, el líder socialista -al que el diario se refería como el “líder de la Revolución proletaria”- acabó así su intervención:


> _“Tenemos que luchar como sea, hasta *que en las torres y en los edificios oficiales ondee, no una bandera tricolor de una República burguesa, sino le bandera roja de la Revolución socialista*“._




4. Anunciando sin disimulo una ‘bendita’ guerra
El cuarto documento nos sitúa en el martes 25 de septiembre de 1934. *Tras la victoria electoral del centro-derecha*, los derechistas de la CEDA tardaron meses en poder acceder al gobierno ante las repetidas amenazas de la izquierda. *Cuando por fin el gobierno se dispuso a incorporar varios ministros cedistas, el PSOE anunció sin rodeos una “guerra” que calificó de “bendita”.* Lo hizo en un polémico artículo titulado “Unas palabras a los republicanos”, aparecido en la portada del número 8.000 de “El Socialista” (ver PDF):


> _“*Abandonen sus esperanzas los hombres que aún fían la solución del gran problema político español a las normas de la convivencia*, tal como las entienden los demócratas burgueses. (…) Nuestros temores están, a buen seguro, archijustificados. *Renuncie todo el mundo a la revolución pacífica, que es una utopía. En período revolucionario no hay país que no esté en guerra. Bendita la guerra* contra los causantes de la ruina de España”._



Las amenazas no eran gratuitas. El 5 de octubre de 1934 el PSOE encabezó un sangriento golpe de Estado contra el gobierno legítimo. El foco de la rebelión armada estuvo en Asturias, donde *los golpistas asesinaron a 33 sacerdotes y religiosos y destruyeron 17 iglesias y 40 edificios religiosos, además de docenas de fábricas, puentes, casas y edificios públicos.* Además, y causa del golpe, perdieron la vida unos 300 militares y miembros de las fuerzas del orden. 
*Todos los golpistas encarcelados fueron liberados por el Frente Popular, una coalición de izquierdas encabezada por el PSOE*, tras ganar las elecciones de febrero de 1936 mediante un fraude electoral hoy ya documentado. *La izquierda desató entonces una ola de violencia que provocó 251 muertos, 1.287 heridos y la destrucción de 160 iglesias*, además del asalto e incendio de 251 templos, la destrucción de 10 periódicos y 113 huelgas generales entre el 16 de febrero y el 15 de junio de 1936. Esta ola de violencia culminó, el 13 de julio de 1936, con el asesinato del diputado derechista José Calvo Sotelo, uno de los líderes de la oposición, considerado por muchos como el hecho que desencadenó la Guerra Civil Española.


----------



## Kalikatres (5 Ago 2019)

No te lo han contado verdad? pues a mí sí y de primera mano: Turbas armadas por las calles puño en alto gritando "VIVA LA URSS" (Literal)
Todo muy guay, como quieren hacernos creer.
Abajo tienes a los hijoputas que querían España:


----------



## Kalikatres (5 Ago 2019)

arangul6 dijo:


> Repartio armas y abrio las carceles para que todos los criminales fueran a las casas de las clases acomodadas a saludarles,
> El socialismo ha sido el verdadero cancer de espana,no son nada mas que unos mediocres y unos putos envidioso



Ahora se han actualizado y se inventan nuevos sistemas: ONGs, Feminazis, las LGTBIs, los días del puto Orgullo caga-en-la-calle, las prensas perroflautisticas pagadas, el continuo martilleo de las televisiones hablando de política 24/24 horas, los degenerados Goya, la financiación al cine , prensa y en general a todo lo afín...
O sea: La generación de turbas con propósito de acoso y derribo PORQUE SE LO MERECEN contra el que no piensa como ellos. La demonización de la oposición.
Son mismos perros con diferentes collares.


----------



## Billy Ray (5 Ago 2019)

Almería: sacas y campos de concentración en una represión organizada por el Gobierno | La Gaceta

*"Ahí te mando trescientos fascistas, cuando se te acaben, pide más"...*


----------



## Incorrezto (6 Ago 2019)

Kalikatres dijo:


> No te lo han contado verdad? pues a mí sí y de primera mano: Turbas armadas por las calles puño en alto gritando "VIVA LA URSS" (Literal)
> Todo muy guay, como quieren hacernos creer.
> Abajo tienes a los hijoputas que querían España:
> 
> ...



¿Sabias que Madrid rindió homenaje a la Unión Soviética? - Madrid Secreto

no es una pregunta, que ya se que no, es un enlace. duró una semana, en agradecimiento por la ayuda militar contra el fascismo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Ago 2019)

*20 de Noviembre: Una colección de MENTIRAS del franquismo y sus propagandistas*





1.- Es falso que la Segunda República se proclamase de forma ilegal o espuria el 14 de abril de 1931
2.- La guerra de España ni comenzó en 1934 ni fue puesta en marcha por la izquierda
3.- Las elecciones de febrero de 1936 fueron ganadas con toda justicia por el Frente Popular
4.- En España no había en marcha ningún proceso revolucionario de carácter comunista en la primavera de 1936 que justificase una contrarrevolución preventiva, como se ha dado en presentar la sublevación militar del 18 de julio
5.- La agitación social y callejera en los meses previos a la sublevación militar fue promovida por las propias derechas envueltas en la rebelión
6.- El ejército nacional que luchó en la guerra civil española no fue otro que el Ejército Popular de la República, y no el franquista o nazionalista, que se levantó contra el legítimo gobierno de la nación, y cuya composición y nivel de ayuda externa recibida, esenciales para su victoria, le niegan ese carácter
7.- Franco no hizo nada en absoluto por salvar la vida del falangista José Antonio Primo de Rivera, cuando pudo realizar un canje de prisioneros. Franco estaba mas interesado en que Primo de Rivera siguiera encarcelado y hasta en su posterior fusilamiento
8.- Es falso que el franquismo crease o fomentase las condiciones para la superación de la guerra civil, el destierro de las “dos Españas” y, ni mucho menos, la reconciliación entre españoles
9.- Es falso que la represión de la homosexualidad y otros actos “amorales” penados por el franquismo se hicieran en base a la ley republicana de Vagos y Maleantes. Esta ley fue utilizada por el franquismo para otros fines y utilizando otros medios distintos a los previstos en la ley republicana
10.- Fue Hitler, y no Franco, quien mantuvo a España apartada de la Segunda Guerra Mundial
11.- El régimen franquista nunca fue un régimen constitucional
12.- La dictadura franquista fue un régimen corrupto, y bajo el franquismo hubo tanta corrupción o mas que bajo los regímenes anteriores y posteriores a él, existentes en España
13.- El desarrollo económico español no le debe nada al franquismo, este régimen más bien lo retardó al provocar la guerra y al someter al país al desastre de sus políticas económicas. El desarrollo fue algo inevitable en medio de una corriente de bonanza económica general
14.- Bajo el franquismo, la política de obras públicas, pantanos, carreteras centrales hidroeléctricas, sufrió un retroceso respecto a la de la República o la de Primo de Rivera, copiando -y mal- los proyectos desarrollados en los años veinte y treinta
15.- La sanidad pública no fue una creación franquista: ya en la etapa republicana se estaban dando los primeros pasos para crear un sistema sanitario público
16.- Es falso que el franquismo “inventara” la Seguridad Social en lo referente a los seguros del trabajo
17.- Hasta en la hora de la muerte se miente: Franco no falleció el 20 de noviembre, sino el 19
ARTÍCULO ORIGINAL EN Historias de la otra Historia, por Eladio Fernández Rosa (*1* y *2*)


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Ago 2019)

*Las nueve aceituneras asesinadas en la Sevilla de Queipo de Llano

La trágica historia de estas nueve jornaleras solo se conoce por escasos testimonios orales. Tenían entre 19 y 43 años de edad. Dejaron huérfanos a nueve hijos. Fueron fusiladas el 24 de octubre de 1936 en las tapias del cementerio de San Fernando.*

MARÍA SERRANO


Iban nueve mujeres. Todas ellas de profesión humilde, *aceituneras*, afiliadas al sindicato de la *UGT *y detenidas por falangistas en la mañana del 10 agosto de 1936. Las mandaron en pocas horas al Puerto de Sevilla, dirección al buque prisión Cabo Carvoeiro. La fecha sería muy recordada en la ciudad. Cada día se mataba a sangre fría y en aplicación del *bando de guerra* a gran parte de la élite izquierdista. Precisamente, ese diez de agosto fue el día que aniquilaron a un importante grupo de la corporación municipal republicana. *Blas Infante*, padre de la patria andaluza, era una de aquellas víctimas.


Inicia sesión
estás leyendoLAS NUEVE ACEITUNERAS ASESINADAS EN LA SEVILLA DE QUEIPO DE LLANO
publicidad






*Las nueve aceituneras asesinadas en la Sevilla de Queipo de Llano*
publicidad


¿QUÉ ES ESTE ICONO?Te presentamos nuestro mapa de transparencia
La trágica historia de estas nueve jornaleras solo se conoce por escasos testimonios orales. Tenían entre 19 y 43 años de edad. Dejaron huérfanos a nueve hijos. Fueron fusiladas el 24 de octubre de 1936 en las tapias del cementerio de San Fernando.

POLÍTICA 10.11.2017 21:17

MARÍA SERRANO

Iban nueve mujeres. Todas ellas de profesión humilde, *aceituneras*, afiliadas al sindicato de la *UGT *y detenidas por falangistas en la mañana del 10 agosto de 1936. Las mandaron en pocas horas al Puerto de Sevilla, dirección al buque prisión Cabo Carvoeiro. La fecha sería muy recordada en la ciudad. Cada día se mataba a sangre fría y en aplicación del *bando de guerra* a gran parte de la élite izquierdista. Precisamente, ese diez de agosto fue el día que aniquilaron a un importante grupo de la corporación municipal republicana. *Blas Infante*, padre de la patria andaluza, era una de aquellas víctimas.
publicidad

Las jornaleras asesinadas eran *María, Rosario, Leonisa, Josefa, Francisca, Gabina, Victoria, Josefa y Guadalupe*. Eran mujeres del mundo agrícola de entre 19 y 43 años de edad. Todas vivían en el municipio de San Juan de Aznalfarache y fueron fusiladas en la saca del *24 de octubre de 1936*. A Josefa la violaron antes de su muerte. Eso cuenta la bisnieta de su hermana Caridad, Esmeralda. También le cortaron los pechos. De María Díaz Arriaza se ha logrado rescatar parte de su biografía. El asesinato de sus hermanos menores. De Guadalupe solo se conoce el testimonio de su hijo huérfano a los 10 años, Manuel Anillo.

La Corporación de San Juan decidió el pasado 24 de octubre inaugurar un paseo en el pueblo donde darles *homenaje público* a estas mujeres aceituneras aunque “eso le costará quitarle la calle al cardenal Segura” afirma Raúl. La dura incomprensión de algunos vecinos hizo que escasos días después de su inauguración el paseo amaneciera con los azulejos y nombres arrancados.* “¿Cómo se puede cometer esta barbarie?”*, aclara Raúl a _Público_. A la espera de su reposición, el grupo memorialista de San Juan espera el apoyo del municipio para que esta historia sea parte de la memoria pública de San Juan.


El temido capitán *Manuel Díaz Criado*, mano derecha de Queipo de Llano sería el firmante de la saca de las nueve aceituneras la mañana del 24 de octubre. Sánchez señala a _Público_ cómo aquella mañana “ordena que le entreguen a cuarenta y seis personas presas en el barco prisión Carvoeiro, proporcionado a los golpistas por la compañía naviera Ibarra”. Tres de aquellos hombres y tres mujeres no llegaron a perder la vida. No ocurrió lo mismo con las cuarenta personas restantes que son *vilmente asesinados*. Veintiún hombres y trece mujeres, una de El Garrobo, Sevilla, y las doce restantes vecinas de San Juan de Aznalfarache, entre las que se encuentran a las nueve aceituneras.

*Trabajadoras humildes afiliadas a la UGT*

El perfil de estas nueve mujeres es bastante común en la Andalucía rural de los años 30 con fuertes cambios sociales en pleno auge de la II República. “Eran *trabajadoras humildes y pobres*, algunas vivían en el Barrio del Manchón, un barrio de chabolas en zona inundable, sin agua corriente ni alcantarillado. La última inundación del Guadalquivir de *enero de 1936*, hizo estragos en San Juan Bajo y especialmente en el Barrio del Manchón, uno de los más humildes de San Juan, barrio que visitaron muchas veces los falangistas para llevarse y asesinar a sus vecinos y vecinas”.

El arresto por parte de un grupo de falangistas en la mañana del diez de agosto de 1936 acabó para siempre con la vida de estas mujeres. Setenta y seis días después de su reclusión en la prisión flotante del* barco Carvoeiro* pasaron a la peor “muerte” posible por el mero hecho de ser militantes del sindicato de la UGT en su pueblo.


Inicia sesión
estás leyendoLAS NUEVE ACEITUNERAS ASESINADAS EN LA SEVILLA DE QUEIPO DE LLANO
publicidad






*Las nueve aceituneras asesinadas en la Sevilla de Queipo de Llano*
publicidad


¿QUÉ ES ESTE ICONO?Te presentamos nuestro mapa de transparencia
La trágica historia de estas nueve jornaleras solo se conoce por escasos testimonios orales. Tenían entre 19 y 43 años de edad. Dejaron huérfanos a nueve hijos. Fueron fusiladas el 24 de octubre de 1936 en las tapias del cementerio de San Fernando.

POLÍTICA 10.11.2017 21:17

MARÍA SERRANO

Iban nueve mujeres. Todas ellas de profesión humilde, *aceituneras*, afiliadas al sindicato de la *UGT *y detenidas por falangistas en la mañana del 10 agosto de 1936. Las mandaron en pocas horas al Puerto de Sevilla, dirección al buque prisión Cabo Carvoeiro. La fecha sería muy recordada en la ciudad. Cada día se mataba a sangre fría y en aplicación del *bando de guerra* a gran parte de la élite izquierdista. Precisamente, ese diez de agosto fue el día que aniquilaron a un importante grupo de la corporación municipal republicana. *Blas Infante*, padre de la patria andaluza, era una de aquellas víctimas.
publicidad

Las jornaleras asesinadas eran *María, Rosario, Leonisa, Josefa, Francisca, Gabina, Victoria, Josefa y Guadalupe*. Eran mujeres del mundo agrícola de entre 19 y 43 años de edad. Todas vivían en el municipio de San Juan de Aznalfarache y fueron fusiladas en la saca del *24 de octubre de 1936*. A Josefa la violaron antes de su muerte. Eso cuenta la bisnieta de su hermana Caridad, Esmeralda. También le cortaron los pechos. De María Díaz Arriaza se ha logrado rescatar parte de su biografía. El asesinato de sus hermanos menores. De Guadalupe solo se conoce el testimonio de su hijo huérfano a los 10 años, Manuel Anillo.
¿Qué es y por qué
es importante?
se escribe con t
Te presentamos nuestro mapa de transparencia. Creado para lectores exigentes como tú
La Corporación de San Juan decidió el pasado 24 de octubre inaugurar un paseo en el pueblo donde darles *homenaje público* a estas mujeres aceituneras aunque “eso le costará quitarle la calle al cardenal Segura” afirma Raúl. La dura incomprensión de algunos vecinos hizo que escasos días después de su inauguración el paseo amaneciera con los azulejos y nombres arrancados.* “¿Cómo se puede cometer esta barbarie?”*, aclara Raúl a _Público_. A la espera de su reposición, el grupo memorialista de San Juan espera el apoyo del municipio para que esta historia sea parte de la memoria pública de San Juan.

El temido capitán *Manuel Díaz Criado*, mano derecha de Queipo de Llano sería el firmante de la saca de las nueve aceituneras la mañana del 24 de octubre. Sánchez señala a _Público_ cómo aquella mañana “ordena que le entreguen a cuarenta y seis personas presas en el barco prisión Carvoeiro, proporcionado a los golpistas por la compañía naviera Ibarra”. Tres de aquellos hombres y tres mujeres no llegaron a perder la vida. No ocurrió lo mismo con las cuarenta personas restantes que son *vilmente asesinados*. Veintiún hombres y trece mujeres, una de El Garrobo, Sevilla, y las doce restantes vecinas de San Juan de Aznalfarache, entre las que se encuentran a las nueve aceituneras.
publicidad





Hermanos Arriaza Calero
*Trabajadoras humildes afiliadas a la UGT*

El perfil de estas nueve mujeres es bastante común en la Andalucía rural de los años 30 con fuertes cambios sociales en pleno auge de la II República. “Eran *trabajadoras humildes y pobres*, algunas vivían en el Barrio del Manchón, un barrio de chabolas en zona inundable, sin agua corriente ni alcantarillado. La última inundación del Guadalquivir de *enero de 1936*, hizo estragos en San Juan Bajo y especialmente en el Barrio del Manchón, uno de los más humildes de San Juan, barrio que visitaron muchas veces los falangistas para llevarse y asesinar a sus vecinos y vecinas”.
 Se inician los trámites para la exhumación de la fosa de Blas Infante
El arresto por parte de un grupo de falangistas en la mañana del diez de agosto de 1936 acabó para siempre con la vida de estas mujeres. Setenta y seis días después de su reclusión en la prisión flotante del* barco Carvoeiro* pasaron a la peor “muerte” posible por el mero hecho de ser militantes del sindicato de la UGT en su pueblo.
publicidad

Pero ¿dónde se encuentran los restos? El historiador *José Díaz Arriaza*, profundo investigador de las fosas de Sevilla declara en su libro _Ni localizados, ni olvidados_, cómo sus cuerpos deben encontrarse en la fosa común del Monumento, una de las siete fosas comunes del cementerio de San Fernando de Sevilla donde podrían albergarse hasta *4500 personas asesinadas por el régimen franquista*. “Es la segunda fosa que se abre tras colmatar la primera gran fosa en el verano del 36 conocida como Pico Reja. Las nueve aceituneras estarían dentro de este cómputo de víctimas que se ubica en las desconocidas fosas de San Fernando”.


----------



## rejon (6 Ago 2019)

El abuelo de Pedro Sánchez era general con Franco, si resucitara se volvería a morir de ver a su nieto Pedro Sánchez el TRAIDOR de España que pacta con los que quieren DESTRUIR este pais.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (6 Ago 2019)

*Publicado por Vicenç Navarro en la columna “Dominio Público” en el diario PÚBLICO, 5 de mayo de 2016.

Este artículo hace una crítica de la doble moral que tiene el Estado español hacia las víctimas del terrorismo. En el artículo se contrasta la gran sensibilidad del Estado hacia las víctimas del terrorismo de ETA, con el comportamiento de olvido y nulo servicio hacia los desaparecidos (y sus familias) de la dictadura fascista y del silencio que la siguió.*



En España, cuando los grandes medios hablan de las víctimas del terrorismo, se asume inmediatamente que son las víctimas del terrorismo de ETA, olvidándose (deliberada y maliciosamente) de que el mayor número de víctimas del terrorismo en España fue causado por el terrorismo del Estado, consecuencia del triunfo del golpe fascista del 1936 que estableció una de las dictaduras más sangrientas que se hayan conocido en la historia del siglo XX en Europa. Según uno de los mayores expertos en fascismo en Europa, el profesor Malefakis, de la Universidad de Columbia, en EEUU, por cada asesinato político que cometió el régimen liderado por Mussolini, el régimen liderado por Franco cometió 10.000. Incluso dirigentes de la Gestapo nazi, en visita a España, se sorprendieron del nivel de terror impuesto por aquel régimen sobre la población. Este terror y sus consecuencias son deliberadamente ocultados y silenciados por el Estado español, cuya transición de la dictadura a la democracia se realizó bajo el gran dominio de los herederos de los que realizaron aquel golpe, que controlaban el Estado y la gran mayoría de sus medios de información y persuasión. Aquella transición no se basó en una ruptura con aquel Estado, sino en una reforma, dejando grandes sectores de aquel Estado –como el Ejército y la judicatura- en manos de sectores pertenecientes al Estado anterior. Ello explica no solo el silencio, sino la represión de cualquier intento de recuperar la historia ocultada por los conservadores que han controlado los aparatos del Estado, el cual nunca consideró como su responsabilidad ayudar a las familias de las víctimas de tal terrorismo a encontrarlas, y todavía menos a homenajearlas. Invito al lector a imaginar, aunque fuera solo un momento, que las víctimas del terrorismo de ETA estuvieran desaparecidas y completamente olvidadas. Y que las máximas autoridades del Estado ni siquiera hubieran reconocido la existencia de tales víctimas durante mucho tiempo, y cuando hubieran tenido que admitir que sí que las había, no prestaran ninguna ayuda a los familiares para encontrarlas. Y que para mayor desfachatez y desvergüenza, hubiera monumentos y calles con el nombre de aquellos que asesinaron a tales víctimas. Pues bien, esto ha estado ocurriendo durante el período llamado democrático en España. Saquen el nombre de ETA y pongan régimen fascista, y verán lo que ha estado ocurriendo en este país, donde los derechos humanos han brillado por su ausencia, para amplios sectores de la población, incluyendo las víctimas de aquel terrorismo del Estado dictatorial fascista.

Ignorando el clamor internacional

Esta situación, única entre los países que fueron gobernados por regímenes fascistas o fascistoides en Europa, ha sido constantemente denunciada por las Naciones Unidas. En fechas tan recientes como 2013 y 2014, el relator especial del Consejo de Derechos Humanos de tal Institución internacional, el Sr. Pablo de Greiff, ha acusado al Estado español de la sistemática violación de los derechos humanos de tales víctimas, así como del ocultamiento de lo ocurrido durante la dictadura en España (el país, después de Camboya, con el mayor porcentaje de personas asesinadas por razones políticas durante el régimen dictatorial, cuyos cuerpos han desaparecido), ignorado por el Estado democrático.

El Estado español no tiene autoridad moral hoy en el mundo para presentarse como defensor de los derechos humanos, al ser uno de los mayores violadores de tales derechos, habiendo expresado una insensibilidad que refleja su nivel de crueldad y mezquindad hacia los familiares de los asesinados republicanos desaparecidos, que todavía hoy no tienen ayuda para encontrarlos, enterrarlos y homenajearlos. Y, complementando esta insensibilidad, existe una enorme tolerancia hacia los perpetradores de aquel terror, incluso, por cierto, por parte de sectores de las izquierdas. Personajes que fueron los máximos defensores del terror fascista en las distintas dimensiones de la sociedad española, no solo defendiendo los asesinatos del régimen, sino que incluso exigieron que se extendieran tales asesinatos, hoy todavía tienen calles que llevan su nombre, al ser artistas conocidos, como es el caso del Sr. Salvador Dalí (ver mi artículo “Dalí, arte y política”, Público, 13.02.16). Este personaje, que promovió la imagen de sí mismo como un individuo excéntrico, jugó un papel importante en la defensa del régimen fascista, y de su terror en círculos artísticos internacionales en los que tenía cabida por su habilidad pictórica. Con el típico oportunismo y egocentrismo que caracterizó gran parte de su vida profesional, defendió activamente la utilización del terror por parte de la dictadura cuya crueldad horrorizó a grandes sectores de la comunidad artística internacional, defensa que hizo hasta el último día de la vida del dictador. Su máxima expresión en tal defensa del terror fue a raíz del asesinato político que ocurrió el 27 de septiembre de 1975, de cinco prisioneros políticos en las cárceles del régimen. La protesta internacional fue masiva, con la denuncia de muchos colectivos, incluido el de artistas famosos, que Dalí intentó rebatir, escribiendo que, frente a esta protesta, “dos millones de españoles salieron a la calle aplaudiendo al mayor héroe existente en España, el general Franco, mostrando que todo el pueblo español está con él… Es una persona maravillosa. Y su acto garantiza que la monarquía que le suceda sea un éxito. En realidad, se necesitan tres veces más ejecuciones de las que han ocurrido”. Tales declaraciones a la Agencia France Press, crearon un enorme rechazo a tal personaje, generándose un gran desprecio a su figura, pasando de ser un genio a un ser humano despreciable. No así en España y en Catalunya, donde las fuerzas conservadoras, herederas del franquismo, continúan ejerciendo un gran dominio de la vida política y cultural del país. Y Ayuntamientos, incluidos de izquierdas, justifican el homenaje que se hace a tal figura, disociando su arte de su persona, que, en sí, es un subterfugio para justificar la tolerancia hacia los asesinos de las víctimas del terrorismo. En EEUU, Ezra Pound, uno de los escritores estadounidenses que apoyó al fascismo italiano y a la dictadura de Mussolini, fue borrado de cualquier expresión de reconocimiento de las letras en aquel país. En España, en cambio, el país está lleno de artistas y escritores que aplaudieron y celebraron el terror, y continúan siendo incluso homenajeados por ayuntamientos de izquierdas, al permitir que sus nombres identifiquen las calles de sus ciudades. La escasa cultura democrática en España se traduce también en la existencia de estos hechos.

¿Qué hubiera pasado en el futuro? ¿Qué es lo que proponía el famoso pacto PSOE-C’s sobre las víctimas del terrorismo fascista?

He escrito críticamente sobre el pacto PSOE-C’s desde el punto de vista económico, mostrando que el imprimátur neoliberal de Ciudadanos domina el pacto entre los dos partidos políticos, que se pidió a Podemos que apoyara. Pero hay otras dimensiones igualmente preocupantes. Y una de ellas es el dominio que Ciudadanos tuvo en el redactado de otro elemento clave, el de recuperar la memoria histórica y restablecer con ello los derechos humanos de sus víctimas. Ciudadanos fue muy reacio a condenar la dictadura fascista. En realidad, en un debate televisivo en la televisión pública catalana, TV3, en el que participé y en el que estaba también el que hoy es el portavoz de Ciudadanos en el Congreso, el Sr. Juan Carlos Girauta (que fue durante muchos años el tertuliano representante de la derecha española), tal personaje llegó casi a justificar el golpe fascista militar, debido a lo que él definió como los desmanes de los rojos y separatistas.

En el texto de tal pacto se indica que se recuperarán los fondos que habían sido sustraídos de los presupuestos del Estado para ayudar a encontrar a los desaparecidos, lo cual es un paso adelante sobre lo que hizo el PP, que anuló tales fondos. Ahora bien, desde el punto de vista de lo que reclama la comunidad internacional y las Naciones Unidas, es escandalosamente insuficiente. Como bien dice una de las personas que incansablemente continúa clamando justicia para las víctimas del terrorismo fascista, el Sr. Emilio Silva, mucho más merecedor del Premio Nobel de la Paz que muchos de los recientes premiados (el Presidente Obama incluido), estas medidas se quedan muy, pero que muy cortas, pues ni siquiera entienden que el problema va mucho más allá del hecho de querer asumir una responsabilidad económica, pues de lo que se trata es de eliminar las injusticias y violaciones de los derechos humanos de tales víctimas, tal como exigen las Naciones Unidas.

La responsabilidad mayor del Estado español por la falta de reconocimiento de las víctimas del terrorismo fascista

El Estado español, comenzando por el Monarca, debe una explicación a tales víctimas y a sus familiares, por el olvido en el que las ha tenido durante estos años del periodo democrático. Es más que decepcionante el comportamiento del PSOE en este capítulo de los derechos humanos de tales víctimas. En Andalucía, el pacto PSOE-C’s que ocurrió en aquella comunidad autonómica, diluyó el limitado compromiso con la recuperación de la memoria histórica que tenía el PSOE andaluz al pactar con Ciudadanos que con la recuperación de la memoria histórica previamente existente, pasaría de ser responsabilidad de la Consejería de Justicia a serlo de la de Cultura.

Las nuevas izquierdas que están surgiendo a lo largo del territorio español deberían tomarse este temas de las víctimas del fascismo como un tema de gran importancia, pues el urgente proyecto democrático con el cual están comprometidas exige la recuperación de los derechos humanos de tanta gente que los perdió en su lucha para hacer posible que todos los pueblos y naciones de España hoy los tengan. No se podrán alcanzar tales derechos sin recuperar a los que se perdieron. Así de claro.

Ver artículo en PDF


----------



## I. de A. (6 Ago 2019)

*18 de julio de 1936, cuando los republicanos inventaron el bombardeo sobre población civil*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 20 julio, 2016

Es otra de las barbaridades cometidas por el bando del Frente Popular durante la Guerra Civil. Nadie lo había hecho antes en ninguna parte del Mundo. Ni siquiera durante la Primera Guerra Mundial. Fue el primer bombardeo intencionado sobre población civil, ¡y todavía no había empezado la Guerra Civil! El levantamiento militar llevaba en marcha escasas horas y los aviones republicanos que despegaron del aeródromo de Tablada tenían órdenes claras: descargar 8 bombas sobre la capital del protectorado de Marruecos, Tetuán.
PUBLICIDAD




p>
El día anterior habían lanzado tímidos bombardeos sobre los cuarteles sublevados en Ceuta y Larache. Pero esta vez era diferente. En esta ocasión lanzaron ocho proyectiles: tres sobre la sede del Alto Comisionado, que era el centro político del protectorado, y cinco sobre la medina, el barrio árabe de la ciudad que causaron 15 muertos y más de 40 heridos.
El objetivo buscado por los mandos republicanos no era otro que provocar las iras de la población árabe contra los militares, para dificultar el triunfo del levantamiento causando motines de la población. Para ello no tuvieron ningún inconveniente en matar y herir a civiles inocentes, entre ellos, decenas de mujeres y niños.
Los aviones empleados para ello fueron un Douglas DC-2 y un Fokker F-VII, dos aparatos de uso comercial que habían sido reconvertidos en bombarderos en los talleres de Tablada para aprovechar su mayor capacidad de carga para el transporte de proyectiles de más tamaño y más capacidad destructiva.




p>
Pese a que inicialmente consiguieron provocar protestas de la población árabe, la rápida intervención del teniente coronel Juan Luis Beigbeder que logró la colaboración del gran visir Sidi Ahmed el Ganmia. Éste explicó a los musulmanes que el bombardeo había sido realizado por aviones gubernamentales y consiguió que los que protestaban se alistasen en masa en las tropas sublevadas.

Tras este bombardeo, la Fuerza Aérea republicana tomó como costumbre el bombardeo de todas aquellas poblaciones que fueron cayendo en manos del Ejército en su avance desde Sevilla hasta Badajoz. Los meses de Julio y Agosto vivieron más de tres docenas de bombardeos republicanos sobre población civil, con decenas de muertos y cientos de heridos. Pese a que fue una estrategia inicialmente propia del bando republicano, sus publicistas, con la guerra más avanzada, no dudaron en acusar de esta práctica a los nacionales repitiendo mitos como el de Guernica de manera incansable. Con ello lograron que se olvidaran que estos ataques sobre población civil fueron una invención suya.


----------



## I. de A. (6 Ago 2019)

*El túnel de la muerte de Usera: una masacre silenciada*
23 de mayo de 2018 por Redacción FNF
Guillermo Fiscer

Tras la toma de la provincia de Toledo y del oeste español, a principios de octubre de 1936 las fuerzas nacionales se habían desplegado alrededor de Madrid. El avance nacional, aunque se frenó rápidamente a lo largo del mes de noviembre en la Casa de Campo y en la Ciudad Universitaria, sin embargo sí logró tomar algunos barrios y municipios del oeste madrileño, tales como Carabanchel y parcialmente Usera.

Con el objeto de frenar el duro avance nacional en la zona, Usera se militarizó con unidades y columnas del ejército republicano. Una de estas columnas fue la llamada “Columna Prada”[1], que en diciembre de 1936 se renombró en la Brigada Mixta C, y posteriormente en la 36.ª Brigada Mixta, que fue formada el 1 de enero de 1937, estuvo integrada en la 4.ª División del I Cuerpo de Ejército, cubriendo el Frente de Usera, y fue dirigida por Justo López de la Fuente, exiliado tras la guerra civil, y muerto en la Cárcel de Soria en 1967, acusado injustamente de la masacre cometida en Usera entre octubre y noviembre de 1937.

En los primeros meses de la guerra civil española, como relata Arturo Barea[2], todo el Madrid republicano era consciente de que las intocables embajadas extranjeras de Madrid estaban llenas de militantes de derechas y aristócratas, y es en ese momento cuando unas personas vinculadas al bando republicano en el Frente de Usera, primera línea de combate en el oeste de la capital, idean una forma de sacar por propia voluntad a los disidentes allí refugiados y ejecutarlos a las afueras de la capital.

Un resumen muy rápido y concreto de lo sucedido entre octubre y noviembre de 1937 en Usera sería el siguiente[3];

Un miembro de la 36 BM, Capitán Juan Cabrera, logra conocer en detalle, gracias a un amigo suyo, la existencia de toda una red clandestina en Madrid de apoyo al movimiento nacional en retaguardia.

Inmediatamente, informa de ello a un amigo personal suyo, Manuel Domínguez Garzón, miliciano y miembro del SIM, quien a su vez se lo contó a su jefe, el Capitán del SIM Casimiro Duran Muñoz, el cual, para abortar esta red clandestina en Madrid y tratar de eliminar al máximo número de adictos a la causa nacional existentes y refugiados de forma clandestina en embajadas y domicilios de la capital española (según la lógica de los excesos represivos en el Madrid republicano del primer año de la guerra civil ya mencionados), ingenia un plan maquiavélico para engañar a los nacionales clandestinos, y hacerlos creer en la existencia de un túnel secreto en el barrio de Usera, para pasar a las trincheras nacionales existente al otro lado del barrio madrileño.

Para ello, los miembros del SIM, se hacen pasar por miembros secretos adictos al movimiento nacional en la retaguardia republicana e introducen, gracias a sus contactos con los engañados miembros de la red clandestina en Madrid, un bulo en las embajadas extranjeras en la capital, según la cual en Usera existiría un túnel secreto por el que se podría pasar de forma segura a la zona nacional, gracias al apoyo y ayuda de oficiales comunistas que en realidad operaban como quintacolumnistas al servicio de los nacionales.

Para ello, se ofrecía a los partidarios clandestinos en la capital un simple trato, fácilmente asumible por estos aterrorizados miembros; se ofrecía un salvoconducto hacia la zona sublevada a través del paso por el túnel a cambio de una elevada cantidad de joyas o dinero.

La noticia corrió rápidamente como un reguero de pólvora por las embajadas y domicilios particulares de todo Madrid entre los partidarios refugiados de la causa nacional e inmediatamente éstos empezaron a contactar con los topos del SIM que tenían distribuidos en las embajadas madrileñas que sabían estaban repletas de aristócratas, banqueros y adictos a la causa nacional franquista en la capital española.

De esta forma, y puesto el anzuelo en el agua, los primeros partidarios nacionales empezaron a contactar con la falsa red de apoyo de Usera del SIM, y entre los días 18 de octubre y 13 de noviembre de 1937 se llegaron a organizaron hasta ocho expediciones hasta zona nacional.

La primera de ellas, tuvo lugar el 18 de octubre de 1937, cuando un coche al mando del Capitán Durán recogió a su primera víctima en una embajada, un hombre de unos 30 años que ofreció como recompensa por el falso traslado un reloj de oro y un anillo a Durán.

Poco después, el vehículo de Durán llegaba a un lugar sombrío ubicado cerca del Frente de Usera, un pequeño chalet ubicado en el número 4 de la calle Alfonso Olivares de Usera (actual Calle Monederos de Usera). Los expedientes nacionales de 1939[4] nos han ofrecido hasta tres croquis de la ubicación y de la planta de dicho lugar, así como fotografías de su fachada e interior, que contaba con una oficina para el Capitán Casimiro Durán y un pequeño calabozo interior al que se llegaba a través de una pequeña entrada y unas escalinatas, que conducían a los túneles del calabozo a donde eran conducidos los detenidos.

Una vez llegó al chalet su primera víctima, los miembros del SIM al mando de Durán le informaba de la cruda y dura realidad; encañonándoles con fusiles, les informaban de que estaban detenidos como sediciosos y partidarios de la causa nacional, y se les introducía en el chalet donde, después de interrogarles y torturarles de forma brutal, se le enviaba al túnel-calabozo, donde poco después, eran sacados y fusilados en masa en las paredes del chalet, para ser después enterrados en una fosa común excavada en las cercanías del chalet de Usera.

Tras el éxito probado del plan, Duran y sus partidarios del SIM continuaron, hasta en 8 ocasiones, con el plan, pero introduciendo en la trampa a personas cada vez más relevantes e importantes del mundo de la política, las finanzas y la aristocracia y nobleza madrileña.

Así se llegó a la famosa expedición del 8 de noviembre de 1937 que dio nombre a los sucesos, la “expedición del Marques de Fontalba” tal y como se conoció inicialmente a esta matanza[5].

En aquella expedición salieron el entonces Marqués de Cubas y Fontalba, Francisco de Cubas y Erice miembro de una de las familias aristocráticas más importantes de Madrid, en compañía de su nieto, José Hoces y Cubas, del Conde de Cazalla del Rio Manuel Toll Messia, y de otros aristócratas relevantes de Madrid, repitiéndose el mismo macabro ritual antes descrito de la primera expedición, uno por uno, y así hasta en ocho expediciones.

Fue precisamente una de las víctimas de esta expedición, Manuel Toll Messia quien dejaría el único testimonio escrito por una víctima de la masacre que tenemos hasta hoy, cuando pudo escribir con la hebilla de su cinturón en la pared un duro mensaje que aún hoy se conserva en el mismo lugar en el que se escribió; “_Me han preparado una encerrado y traído a esta casa con otros quince más. Espero nos fusilarán. Cúmplase la voluntad de Dios. Manuel Toll Messía, Calle Carbonero y Sol 4 de Madrid_".

Sobre estas expediciones y su fin nos da cuenta la historiadora y familiar directo de víctimas de la masacre de Usera, María del Pilar Amparo Pérez García (Pituca)[6], que afirma que éstas expediciones pudieron ser puestas a su fin cuando un familiar suyo, Teresa Miró Barbany, hermana de dos de la victimas de Usera (Laureano y Luis Miró Barbany), al ver con extrañeza que sus hermanos no habían llegado a zona nacional, se fue a ver al general Gonzalo Queipo de Llano, al que le hizo ver el engaño que se estaba produciendo, siendo éste quien avisó por la radio de lo que se estaba haciendo en el túnel de Usera, poniéndose así fin, el 13 de noviembre de 1937, casi un mes después, a las 8 expediciones que lograron liquidar, en medio de la guerra civil española a 67 personas.

En la fosa común de Usera cercana al chalet quedaron enterradas las víctimas de la matanza y Durán y los suyos desaparecieron de Madrid. Una vez finalizada la guerra, el incierto destino de muchas de las personas desaparecidas en ese mes de 1937 pudo salir a la luz tras la llegada de los nacionales a Usera en abril de 1939.

Entre agosto (cuando se descubre la zanja con los cadáveres) hasta septiembre-octubre de 1939, en que se entierran los restos de los asesinados, se produce un periodo de investigación tanatológica en la Escuela de Medicina Legal de la Universidad de Madrid [7], terminado y sellado el 28 de octubre de 1939 y registrado el día 31, y que aparece firmado por los médicos y doctores Antonio Piga y Blas Aznar (expertos forenses de renombre en la época, que fueron, a su vez, los forenses de José Calvo Sotelo el 13 de julio de 1936), el famoso “Informe de Piga y Aznar”.

De ellas se presentan una serie de conclusiones que dan lugar e ilustran a la perfección el grado de brutalidad y de crueldad al que se llegó con los asesinados en Usera en 1937;

En la mayoría de los casos se presentaban lesiones traumáticas producidas por armas de fuego, lo que evidencia el fusilamiento de todos ellos.

En algunos casos, además se aplicaron técnicas de estrangulación o sofocación.

Cuando se verificó la muerte, en la mayoría de los casos las víctimas se encontraban fuertemente atadas, y ello fue causa de las desarticulaciones de los brazos, y que en algún cadáver llegaron a desprenderse totalmente.

En algunos de los restos, además de la correspondiente fractura del cráneo por arma de fuego (fusilamiento), y de los restos de estrangulamiento y desmembramiento de brazos por ataduras, se pudieron encontrar además restos de lesiones en costillas, heridas en brazos y antebrazos provocada por cables, fracturas en tibia y peroné antes de la muerte, lesiones en maxilares y mandíbulas, fracturas en clavículas, e incluso en algún caso, decapitaciones, lo cual nos evidencia la brutalidad del trato dado a las víctimas, que fuero mucho más allá del mero fusilamiento.

En el caso de Usera, el sadismo, provocado por la psicopatía o la mera criminalidad alejada de cualquier ideal político, explica que los sucesos fueran cometidos no por miembros del ejército o de las milicias republicanas, si no por miembros individuales del SIM con alto grado de crueldad.

Una vez identificados los restos mortales, se procedió a darles sepultura en el Cementerio de La Almudena. 5 años después, la Dirección General de Regiones Devastadas construyó en el lugar de los hechos un convento y un colegio el 15 de octubre de 1944 que recibió los restos de sus víctimas el 7 de noviembre, regentado actualmente por las Religiosas Teatinas de la Inmaculada Concepción.

La masacre de Usera de 1937, de la que se cumplen más de 80 años, ignorada y silenciada durante décadas por unos y por otros, es un perfecto ejemplo de la crueldad del ser humano en la guerra y de los excesos que se pueden cometer dejando rienda suelta a las desatadas pasiones humanas.


[1] Engel, Carlos (1999). Historia de las Brigadas Mixtas del Ejército Popular de la República. Madrid, Almena.
[2] “La forja de un rebelde”. Arturo Barea.
[3] Muchos de los datos aquí presenciados se extraen de los expedientes de la Causa General a partir de 1939 tales como “Expediente sobre desaparecidos en el Sector de Usera” y “Expediente instruido por el Juzgado de la Causa General de Madrid de la Auditoría de Guerra sobre desaparecidos en el Sector de Usera”.
[4] “Expediente sobre desaparecidos en el Sector de Usera” y “Expediente instruido por el Juzgado de la Causa General de Madrid de la Auditoría de Guerra sobre desaparecidos en el Sector de Usera”.
[5] Se evidencia en un editorial de La Vanguardia del viernes 25 de agosto de 1939 titulado “Los grandes crímenes de los rojos” donde se habla de la “Expedición del Marques de Fontalba”.
[6] Pérez García, María del Pilar Amparo. “El túnel de la muerte”. Boletín de la Fundación Francisco Franco
[7] “Informe médico-legal sobre el examen tanatológico de los restos humanos encontrados en Usera” ubicado dentro del “Expediente instruido por el Juzgado de la Causa General de Madrid de la Auditoría de Guerra sobre desaparecidos en el Sector de Usera” fechado en 1939.


----------



## fredesvindo (6 Ago 2019)




----------



## Incorrezto (7 Ago 2019)

esa foto es un simulacro, son actores, y me parece que ni es españa.

la embajada de siam si que da para una pelicula.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Ago 2019)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 136032



Están fusilando los fascistas a obreros y albañiles en Alicante, en esa foto, no tenéis perdón, miserables manipuladores, ni vergüenza.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Ago 2019)

El 6 de Agosto de 1936,salian de Alicante en la columna Maroto alrededor de 70 milicianas, una de ella fue,Maria Bellod Perez del pueblo de Elda (Alicante),perteneciente a la organizacion Mujeres Libertarias.Combatió hasta el año 37,Año que volveria a su pueblo donde trendria un hijo.Terminada la guerra seria fusilada en su pueblo por "Bandolera".


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 Ago 2019)

rejon dijo:


> El abuelo de Pedro Sánchez era general con Franco, si resucitara se volvería a morir de ver a su nieto Pedro Sánchez el TRAIDOR de España que pacta con los que quieren DESTRUIR este pais.




Vaya, de lo que se entera uno.


----------



## I. de A. (7 Ago 2019)

*La violación, un arma del Frente Popular para humillar al enemigo*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 16 octubre, 2015

La pasionaria tenía clara la represión brutal y salvaje que se estaba cometiendo en su zona. Son muchos los testimonios recogidos en la Causa General que la sitúan al frente de asesinatos, torturas y violaciones, incluso son muchos de sus antiguos colaboradores los que la señalan como una de las organizadoras de esa barbarie en la que se convirtió la retaguardia en la que se desarrolló el terror rojo durante la Guerra Civil. Su ofensiva propagandística ha consolidado uno de los mitos que todavía hoy perduran en la historiografía marxista: acusó a las tropas moras alistadas en los tábores de regulares de cometer violaciones en masa cuando tomaban una población.

Un mito que José Luis Mesa, en su libro “Los moros de la Guerra Civil Española” (Actas-2004), dejó zanjado de manera documentada y contundente. Los moros se dieron al pillaje y el saqueo sistemático, no a la violación. Y cuando esto ocurrió fueron duramente castigados por los mandos españoles de los que dependían.




/p>
Sin embargo, las pruebas son abundantes al respecto, los milicianos marxistas abusaron sexualmente de centenares de mujeres que acabaron siendo brutalmente asesinadas antes, durante y después de la violación. Era la consigna soviética que llamaba, incluso desde las páginas de Izvestia, al uso del abuso sexual sobre el enemigo –incluía hombres y mujeres- para romper la mora de resistencia.
El propio Ilya Ehrenburg, corresponsal de guerra de ese periódico en España durante la Guerra Civil, loa los logros de la guerra sexual en los años de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.




/p>
Como ha demostrado José Javier Esparza en “El terror rojo en España” (Áltera-2005), los casos de violación son brutales y basta el análisis de algunos de ellos para hacerse idea de la utilización de esta técnica soviética de guerra en la retaguardia.




/p>
PUBLICIDAD
Violaciones masivas hubo en los primeros meses de la guerra en localidades de Badajoz, como Granja de Torrehermosa o Campillo de Llerena. En la primera de ellas fueron asesinadas 12 mujeres en los instantes inmediatos a la entrada de las tropas de Franco. De ellas, ocho fueron violadas. Se salvaron, según la investigación posterior cuatro niñas de 15, 11, 10 y 3 años que fueron acribilladas a balazos. En Campillo, pocos días después, varias mujeres fueron violadas y posteriormente asesinadas.
En Somiedo (Asturias), tres enfermeras falangistas fueron detenidas y violadas numerosas veces por milicianos, además de torturadas, antes de ser fusiladas desnudas por varias milicianas que se jugaron sus ropas en un macabro concurso de puntería con los cadáveres de las tres jóvenes.




/p>
Ni siquiera se salvaban las mujeres que, por ser ciudadanas extranjeras y tener su documentación como tales, tenían un estatus de inmunidad. Así ocurrió con las hermanas del cónsul de Uruguay. Las dos jóvenes de 18 y 23 años, Consuelo y Dolores Aguiar-Mella fueron secuestradas y violadas por milicianos comunistas dirigidos por La pasionaria, abandonando sus cadáveres en una cuneta.





/p>
Para terminar, recogemos el testimonio de un comisario de Madrid, Teodoro Illera, que prestó su servicio profesional a la causa frentepopulista, pero que denunció como: “Dos milicianosviolaron a dos señoritas, matándolas después, pero con tal ensañamiento, que uno de ellos disparó sobre la joven a quien había violado cuando aún la estaba poseyendo, saltando la masa encefálica de la desgraciada muchacha en la propia cara del asesino”.
Puedes comentar el blog con el autor en @Juanerpf o en la página de Facebook Los Crímenes del Comunismo.
Leer más:
– FRAP, ‘viejos republicanos’ que seguían matando en la Transición.
– Fusilando entre «porvos» con la lola y dormidas con el camarada Palomeque.
– Los 18 mártires de Cóbrece, ahogados y descuartizados por odio a la fe.
– La macabra diversión de los represores frentepopulistas
– Terrorista a los que los comunistas consideran héroes
– El linchamiento de los prisioneros en el Cuartel de la Montaña
– Las 13 rosas, otro mito de la izquierda que gusta a la clase política.
– Así depuraban los comunistas españoles, los 46 fusilados de la 84 Brigada Mixta.
– Martirio y asesinato de las 27 Hermanas Adoratrices.
– La mina de Camuñas, un Katyn republicano en plena Mancha.
– Mártires concepcionistas, 14 víctimas del odio comunista a la religión católica.
– Violaciones en la Polonia ‘liberada’, la brutal estrategia militar comunista
– Las violaciones en masa cometidas por el Ejército Rojo
– ¿A qué se refieren los podemitas con ‘Arderéis como en el 36’? (Primera parte)
– ¿A qué se refieren los podemitas con ‘Arderéis como en el 36’? (Segunda parte)
– ¿A qué se refieren los podemitas con ‘Arderéis como en el 36’? (Tercera parte)


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Ago 2019)

*SOCIEDAD
Internados franquistas: una red de adoctrinamiento y trabajos forzados que investigan en Argentina*

MEMORIA HISTÓRICA+
*El régimen de Franco fabricó una red de escuelas y sanatorios para menores de familias pobres **como solución continuada contra el 'gen rojo'*
*Las colonias infantiles, la mayoría en manos de instituciones religiosas, servían para adoctrinar a internas sometidas, en algunos casos, a trabajos forzados
El relato de algunas internas sobre vejaciones y abusos ha sido incorporado a la querella argentina sobre crímenes cometidos por el franquismo*





Inauguración en 1933 del colegio 14 de Abril de Madrid, hoy llamado CEIP José Calvo Sotelo.
Por Juan Miguel Baquero24 jul 2019 _23:33_

Aulas vestidas con el crucifijo y el retrato de Franco. Alumnos rezando el padrenuestro y cantando el himno falangista _Cara al sol_. Niñas sometidas a vejaciones. Y, cuando tocaba, explotación laboral. Los colegios y sanatorios de Franco estaban diseñados para someter y adoctrinar. Como una solución contra el 'gen rojo', prolongada en la dictadura. Como un experimento donde cultivar niñas esclavas.

Los internados franquistas dibujan una cruda realidad. Un escenario que dividía a sus actores entre ricos y pobres, ofreciendo una educación diferenciada. Con una mano en los libros para los hijos de clase acomodada, de afines al régimen. Con la otra, señalando el camino de la servidumbre a los menores de familias excluidas, de los 'rojos'.


Las condiciones en estas "cárceles" eran "terribles", según denuncian las víctimas. Como ocurría, también, con los preventorios antituberculosos. Unas colonias infantiles que la dictadura puso en marcha como una suerte de "campos de concentración".

Los testimonios de alumnos e internas revelan vejaciones y malos tratos sistemáticos en centros, muchos, bajo tutela de instituciones religiosas. Abusos sexuales, comida en mal estado, higiene insuficiente, censura en las cartas enviadas a sus casas... Y, también, trabajo forzado: desde limpiar edificios a lavar coladas o bordar ajuares para ricos.

La imputación forma parte de la única causa judicial abierta en el mundo contra los crímenes del franquismo, la Querella Argentina. Porque eran centros, coinciden las víctimas, fabricados para perpetuar la "venganza" contra los derrotados en la guerra civil. "Para anularnos solo necesitaban conocimientos fascistas, y hacerse expertas en lavar cerebros infantiles con jabones de sumisión patriótica y estropajos clericales", define Victoria Madrera, interna en el Preventorio de Guadarrama.





Victoria Madrera –izquierda– en el Preventorio de Guadarrama. | J.M.B.
*Las 'rojas', a "lavar, planchar y tender"*
La diferenciación entre niños ricos y pobres era una constante en la dictadura de Francisco Franco. Las condiciones higiénicas, alimenticias o educativas no eran las mismas. Ni el trato de los educadores o "cuidadoras". A las niñas de familias empobrecidas, marcadas como 'rojas', les esperaba la sumisión.

"Pelar patatas, fregar todo lo que dejaban los ejercitantes que iban a hacer los ejercicios espirituales… aquello era un hotel para ricos", resume Luz (nombre ficticio) su estancia en una residencia religiosa en Andalucía que hacía las veces de colegio para niñas de familias humildes.

"Nos metieron para limpiar, como camareras de piso", cuenta. Las pequeñas _kellys_ del franquismo mantenían "todo reluciente, también la iglesia, la capilla… éramos 30 niñas usadas como mano de obra". El colegio franquista estaba dividido "entre ricas y pobres". "Las monjas nos levantaban bien temprano y teníamos que hacer la faena antes de ir a clase", rememora.

"Yo tenía 11 años, entré en el 63", dice Luz. Un ejemplo literario, basado en hechos reales, aparece en la novela _Las tres bodas de Manolita_ de Almudena Grandes. En esas páginas está la historia de Isabel Perales, "una niña que cree la van a poner a estudiar y lo que hace es lavar, planchar y tender, con la particularidad de que lavaban con sosa y se comía las manos, la piel, la carne...", contaba la escritora a eldiario.es.

El escenario es la escuela de la calle Zabalbide de Bilbao. Allí, como en otros muchos colegios franquistas, las niñas ricas reciben educación y las pobres son amaestradas como sirvientas. Las hijas de los rojos siguen siendo explotadas. "Esas historias, las más salvajes, las más radicales, son las verdaderas", exponía Almudena Grandes.

*Los "niños-presos" de Franco*
Estas colonias infantiles "cobraban del Estado, los explotaban laboralmente y satisfacían con ellos sus instintos más violentos", escribían los autores del documental _Los internados del miedo_, Montse Armengou y Ricard Bells, como recogía _Heraldo de Madrid_. En esos espacios los menores eran convertidos, dicen, en "niños-presos".

"La infancia más vulnerable fue la gran víctima" durante décadas de un régimen franquista "que los abandonó a la suerte de unos centros" –la mayoría religiosos– dedicados a "sacar provecho" de los menores. En la cinta atestiguan "malos tratos físicos y psíquicos, abusos sexuales, explotación laboral y prácticas médicas dudosas" sufridas por "miles de niños" hasta "bien entrada la democracia".

Con su trabajo, Armengou y Bells confeccionan "una base de datos con los escalofriantes relatos de centenares de niños". La coincidencia en las "prácticas violentas" solventaba la "ausencia de un documento que pudiera probar los malos tratos". Una "terrible experiencia" ampliada a la "cercanía generacional" de personas nacidas en las décadas de los 50 y 60 del siglo pasado. La democracia, apuntan, amnistió aquellas prácticas con un velo de silencio.





Victoria con trabajos realizados cuando era niña. | JUAN MIGUEL BAQUERO
*"Cárceles" para niñas*
Los golpistas fundaron el Patronato Nacional Antituberculoso durante la guerra civil. El propio Francisco Franco firmaba un decreto en diciembre de 1936 para su constitución, y luego fue un organismo autónomo del Ministerio de la Gobernación. Los sanatorios, repartidos por todo el país, tomarían velocidad de crucero a partir del final de la contienda.

Como los preventorios de Madrid, el Divina Pastona o el Doctor Murillo en Guadarrama. O el de La Sabinosa (Tarragona), Niño Jesús (Almería), Torremanzanas y Alcoy (Alicante). Y más, con lazaretos como el de Tarrasa (Barcelona), Agramonte en Tarazona (Zaragoza), La Barranca en Navacerrada (Madrid) o el de Sierra Espuña (Murcia).

Decenas de mujeres han denunciado las condiciones que sufrieron en estos internados de la dictadura. Edificios donde las niñas de familias pobres quedaban sometidas bajo un férreo sistema: corte de pelo y "desinfección" como bienvenida, higiene insuficiente, comida en mal estado, censura en las comunicaciones con las familias y malos tratos continuados. Y abusos sexuales, según algunos testimonios.

Las menores, cuentan, eran reclutadas por vías diversas. Podían acceder a ellas a través de sus propios hogares y colegios, o bien por tener a familiares en contacto con la enfermedad de la tuberculosis. O atraídas por la propaganda de la Sección Femenina de Falange y desde los dispensarios médicos.

*El "campo de concentración" de Guadarrama*
Uno de los más célebres preventorios fue el de Guadarrama. "Un campo de concentración para niñas en el franquismo", relata Victoria Madrera (76 años). Victoria tenía 13 años cuando penó seis meses en 1956 en el centro ubicado en la sierra madrileña. Padeció, y fue testigo, de las vejaciones.





Fachada del Preventorio de Guadarrama, actual residencia de mayores Virgen de la Cabeza. | ASOCIACIÓN PROHUÉRFANOS DE LA GUARDIA CIVIL
En aquella "cárcel" algunas internas eran obligadas a realizar trabajos. "Me ponían a coser, eran ajuares para ricas, supongo, nunca nos dijeron para quienes estábamos cosiendo", reconoce. "Manteles, servilletas", una pieza tras otra. "Nos ponían a las que sabíamos bordar". Todo con menores de edad y sin conocimiento de sus familias.

"Lo peor es que se ha quedado sin justicia, que es lo que te rebela. Ni en la democracia se ha hecho nada… y esto con niñas, por dios", denuncia Victoria. Algunas víctimas, personadas en la Querella Argentina contra los crímenes franquistas, consideran que los métodos usados en las colonias preventoriales de la dictadura contravenían los derechos humanos y de la infancia.

Una de estas niñas, Ángela Fernández, declaró en diciembre de 2013 en Buenos Aires ante la jueza que dirige la única causa abierta en el mundo contra el franquismo, María Servini de Cubría. La magistrada conoció las "torturas" en el sanatorio antituberculosos.

Victoria y Ángela coinciden en que estos centros servían como "venganza" contra los derrotados. "La forma de erradicar ese 'gen rojo' era apartar a los niños de sus familias para inocularles 'la nueva España'", declaraba, como recogía la Agencia Nacional de Noticas Jurídicas del Ministerio de Juscitia y Derechos Humanos de Argentina. Como Chus Gil y Paloma Fernández, internadas en 1971.

Y Alicia García Romera (70 años), que declaró en julio de 2015 ante el Juzgado de Instrucción número 14 de Madrid a petición de la jueza argentina. Era la primera de una serie de declaraciones en diversas sedes judiciales españolas, como señalaba entonces la Coordinadora Estatal de Apoyo a la Querella Argentina (CeAQUA). Y relató idénticas vejaciones: comida insalubre, higiene escasa, desprecio y sometimiento. Alicia también estuvo en Guadarrama, en 1957. Tenía ocho años.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Ago 2019)




----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Ago 2019)




----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Ago 2019)

*La violencia extrema contra las mujeres como venganza machista del franquismo desde el 18 de julio*

MEMORIA HISTÓRICA+
*La España de la conspiración golpista nunca perdonó que las mujeres rompieran durante la II República las reglas de juego patriarcales
Los rebeldes ejercieron una represión especial de género que parte del terror caliente durante la guerra civil: secuestro, vejaciones, tortura y asesinato
El régimen de Franco diseñó un modelo único de mujer a través de 40 años de dictadura que pasó del incipiente feminismo al sumisa y devota nacionalcatólico*





Fosa común en Monturque (Córdoba). | JUAN MIGUEL BAQUERO
Por Juan Miguel Baquero17 jul 2019 _20:40_

Fue un golpe maestro. La violencia extrema contra las mujeres sirvió al franquismo como venganza machista contra quienes osaron contravenir el orden patriarcal. En la guerra civil y en 40 años de dictadura. Con violación, tortura, cárcel y ejecuciones desde el golpe de Estado del 18 de julio. Con imposición de un modelo único de mujer tras la victoria fascista.

El paradigma de la pedagogía del terror está en las fosas comunes. La mayoría de los cuerpos arrojados a la tierra corresponden a hombres. En torno a ocho de cada diez. Pero también hay desaparecidas. Y los golpistas ejercían una represión especial sobre las mujeres.


La España de la conspiración golpista nunca perdonó que las mujeres rompieran las reglas de juego. Que transgredieran la feminidad tradicional durante la II República española. Muchas sufrieron las consecuencias desde el minuto uno. Era el modo de doblegar la incipiente lucha feminista para convertirla en sumisión. Para pasar de la reivindicación a la sumisión, de las calles al hogar.

"En la guerra se utilizó el cuerpo de la mujer como campo de batalla, como forma de castigar al enemigo", sostiene *Encarnación Barranquero*, profesora titular de Historia Contemporánea en la Universidad de Málaga (UMA). Y con una saña particular, reafirma. "Las mujeres sufrieron sin atenuantes los mismos castigos que los hombres pero hubo algunos específicos, como el rapado del cabello, la obligación de ingerir aceite de ricino y ser paseadas en público bajo los efectos, o la violencia sexual", enumera.

Más allá del terror caliente, enmarañado en el conflicto bélico, la violencia de género tenía un objetivo: imponer un modelo único de mujer. La dictadura de *Francisco Franco* ejerció una represión doble, de castigo y aleccionadora. De venganza primero y, en 40 años de régimen, de educación nacionalcatólica.

*"Mi madre quería libertad para la mujer"*
Rapado de pelo, aceite de ricino… vejaciones y más. Secuestro. Tortura. Violación. Y muerte. Es lo que encontraron las 'niñas del Aguaucho'. Muchas menores de edad, caso de *Coral García Lora* (16 años) y su hermana *Josefa* (18), *María Jesús Caro González* (18), *Josefa González Miranda* (17) o *Joaquina Lora Muñoz* (18).





Proyecto 'Madres e Hijas de la Transición Española'. | ARCHIVO REGIONAL DE LA COMUNIDAD DE MADRID
Eran jóvenes mujeres de Fuentes de Andalucía (Sevilla) que trabajaban como sirvientas de terratenientes y señoritos locales. En la República participaron en manifestaciones. Algunas secundaron huelgas. Otras cosieron banderas tricolores. Un día fueron apresadas por los falangistas, subidas a un camión y sometidas a vejaciones múltiples. Sus cuerpos sin vida acabaron desaparecidos para siempre.

La represión franquista asestó la mayor parte de los golpes contra la población masculina. Las cifras también cantan el peso de la balanza social. Algunas asesinadas pasaban por un tribunal. Otras muchas, ni eso. "Vemos que en los juicios militares un 10% de personas procesadas eran mujeres, fusiladas entre un 3 y 5% según las áreas, con variaciones", relata Barranquero. "Son porcentajes generales", especifica la profesora de la UMA, con un matiz: "hay 727 asesinadas en la provincia de Sevilla de las que 12 estaban embarazadas, según nos dice *José María García Márquez*".

El caso de las 'niñas del Aguaucho' es un ejemplo de la violencia de género sistemática que ejecutó el fascismo español. Como el de La Luna, una feminista republicana ejecutada por Franco como castigo para todas las mujeres.

*Carmen Luna* denunciaba las injusticias en su pueblo, Utrera. Aleccionaba a los obreros y defendía los derechos sociales. Cuando la mataron, los franquistas dejaron su cuerpo tirado en la puerta del cementerio un par de días. Como escarmiento, como aviso para navegantes.

"Mi madre quería la libertad para la mujer", cuenta *Dalia Romero Luna* al hablar de su madre, La Luna. "Mi madre era una rebelde, pero no para matarla", justifica con un asimétrico acento francés y andaluz desde su casa en Mallemort, localidad cercana a Marsella (Francia), donde acabó exiliada.

Dalia suma más de un siglo de vida y tenía 18 años cuando empezó la guerra. El mismo año que los rebeldes ejecutaron a su madre como castigo ejemplarizante. "Los fascistas la vigilaban (sobre todo en los meses previos a la sublevación armada) y por estas razones la cogieron y la asesinaron", dice. "A mí no me mataron porque me escapé a zona republicana", culmina.

"Lo recuerdo todo", confiesa Dalia. "Mi madre vendía en la plaza del pueblo y tenía mucho contacto con la gente, les ayudaba y aconsejaba para que no se callaran, para que protestaran y reclamaran lo que era suyo", sostiene. La Luna quería "que el pueblo tuviera la cultura y la educación como una herramienta, que supiera defenderse y no agachara la cabeza para todo".





Obra de teatro 'La Sección (mujeres en el fascismo español)'. | G. LELOUTRE
*La doble represión de género*
"El régimen de ellas, como de los curas, como de personas de clase media o alta, esperaban tener 'aliadas' de su causa", resume Encarnación Barranquero. "Que las mujeres hubieran sido militantes, activistas, mitineras, milicianas, era aún más grave para los vencedores que en el caso de los hombres", sostiene.

Por eso los franquistas mataron a La Luna, para atemorizar y dejar claro el camino del silencio y la obediencia. Porque la mujer buscaba torcer el curso patriarcal de la historia. Como la República, que quiso transformar el país y cambiar el discurso social. El golpe fascista contra la democracia frenó el nuevo paradigma.

La doble represión de Franco sobre la mujer tenía un objetivo: imponer un modelo patriarcal. Un tipo único de ser mujer. La maquinaria franquista arrasó con las bases emancipadoras para la mujer que apenas iniciaba la etapa republicana. Y para este plan había tres pilares: la Iglesia, el sistema educativo y la Sección Femenina.

"El niño mirará al mundo, la niña mirará al hogar", resumía uno de los aparatos propagandísticos de la rama femenina de Falange Española, la revista Consigna dirigida por *Pilar Primo de Rivera*. En el papel social, la mujer debía estar en un segundo plano.





Sección Femenina de Sevilla (1940-1945). | ICAS-SAHP, FOTOTECA MUNICIPAL DE SEVILLA, FONDO GALÁN
*Del feminismo al sumisa y devota*
El franquismo quería a las mujeres vestidas con recato, sumisas y virtuosas. La "salud moral" de la población recaía sobre ellas: "el atuendo femenino debía ser reflejo de la mujer virtuosa y modesta", escribe *Lucía Prieto*, profesora de la Universidad de Málaga (UMA), en la revista Andalucía en la Historia.

Porque los años de posguerra sirvieron de ensayo para la moral nacional católica en una sociedad ya dominada por el silencio y el miedo. En un país, sobre todo en los años 40, marcado por el hambre, la represión y la miseria. Y porque "para la mujer hay un antes y un después de la II República", asegura *Inmaculada Cordero*, profesora de Historia Contemporánea en la Universidad de Sevilla. 

El franquismo acabó imponiendo esta doble venganza sobre la mujer. El escarmiento adoctrinador devolvió a las mujeres al hogar y a la tradición. Justo los límites que la dictadura había diseñado para ellas. Por eso la dictadura echó a las mujeres del ámbito público. Y la lucha femenina en España, como narra el espacio digital Mujer y Memoria, está bañada por el "sumisa y devota" franquista.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Ago 2019)




----------



## Gandalf el Mago (9 Ago 2019)

Sin duda. En combate eran una puta mierda , pero asesinar mujeres , niños y viejos indefensos , en eso eran infalibles.


----------



## Walter Eucken (9 Ago 2019)

Esta es la historia de unos que fueron a por lana y salieron trasquilados..

Y Franco sería muy malo y todo lo que queráis pero las siglas del PSOE deberían ser ilegales en este país.


----------



## I. de A. (9 Ago 2019)

Walter Eucken dijo:


> Esta es la historia de unos que fueron a por lana y salieron trasquilados..
> 
> Y Franco sería muy malo y todo lo que queráis pero las siglas del PSOE deberían ser ilegales en este país.



PSOE: Pedro Sánchez Odia España.


----------



## I. de A. (9 Ago 2019)

Entrevista a Javier Barraycoa*'ERC tenía su propia checa y para eliminar los cadáveres, los lanzaban a los hornos'*
/ 25 Noviembre, 2016 - 00:00





Javier Barraycoa Martínez (Barcelona, 1963) es sociólogo y politólogo, da clases en la Universidad Abad Oliva de Barcelona, y es promotor de la plataforma _Somatemps_. Ha hecho un gran esfuerzo por redescubrir la complicada personalidad de Lluís Companys (El Pajarito), su responsabilidad en el genocidio de más de 9.000 catalanes que la izquierda y los nacionalistas prefieren olvidar, y cómo se aplicó la lógica del terror revolucionario entre julio de 1936 y mayo de 1937. ¿Companys fue un mártir o un verdugo? Barraycoa lo revela en _Los (des)controlados de Companys_, que acaba de publicar.




p>
El sociólogo catalán conversa con LA GACETA sobre su nueva obra, que sabe que será silenciada por las terminales mediáticas de Carles Puigdemont. Detalla algunas de las espeluznantes torturas que tuvieron lugar bajo el mandato de Companys y cómo hacían desaparecer los cuerpos. Además, analiza la actuación del Gobierno frente al _procés_, y explica cuál es, a su juicio, el verdadero dique de contención contra el separatismo.


*-Los separatistas tienen a Companys por un mártir, pero ¿‘El Pajaratito’ está salpicado por la sangre de las checas?*

Sí. Es imposible negar que Companys no supiera nada. Desde el principio los Comités de Milicias Antifascistas, compuestos por miembros de los partidos dominantes, especialmente de la CNT, hasta mayo de 37, se organizaron centros de detención y tortura. El nombre de checas les vino posteriormente cuando Companys se alió con los estalinistas y apartó del poder a los anarquistas. Todos los partidos tenían estos centros que funcionaban con autonomía total. Incluso ERC tenía su checa. Esta se caracterizó porque para eliminar los cuerpos de los asesinados los lanzaban a los hornos de la cementera de Montcada i Reixac.

*-¿Companys firmó sentencias de muerte?*

Sí, firmó personalmente penas de muerte y otras las firmaron por delegación suya. De los más de 8.000 asesinados en Cataluña casi 400 fueron sometidos a juicio bajo la autoridad de Companys. El resto fueron asesinados sin juicios o pasando por burlescos tribunales populares. Nada más producirse el Alzamiento militar, la República emitó un decreto donde se suprimía el Ejército (en las zonas donde había triunfado la sublevación). Esto fue aprovechado por Companys para asumir funciones, como los tribunales militares, que no le correspondían.

*-Recuerde algunas de las perrerías más espeluznantes que se llevaron a cabo bajo su mandato.*

Hay tantas... En Barcelona, al fracasar el alzamiento, el último lugar de resistencia fueron militares atrincherados en un convento de capuchinos. Las autoridades dejaron que la turba linchara a todos. Les cortaron la cabeza a los oficiales y las colocaron en picas; aserraron cuerpo y los llevaron al zoo y los echaron literalmente a los leones. Companys permitió la checa más terrible de todas, la de San Elías, un convento convertido en el foco del terror de la CNT y la FAI. Una monja fue aserrada en cuatro trozos y echada a comer a los cerdos, y no solo ella, sino que así se deshacían de muchos cuerpos. El primer mes tras la victoria en Cataluña de las fuerzas republicanas y revolucionarias se dio instrucciones a las patrullas de que no asesinaran en las calles de Barcelona. El Hospital Clínico se llenaba de cadáveres y en agosto, con el hedor, se hacía insoportable. Fue entonces cuando empezaron a asesinar a gente a las afueras, como en el cementerio de Montcada. Sólo ahí mataron a más de 1.600 personas. Algunos testigos aseguran que muchos sacerdotes asesinados llegaban al Hospital Clínico, con los testículos cortados y metidos en la boca.

*-¿Y Companys promovió la persecución religiosa?, ¿se asesinaron a católicos sólo por serlo?
*
Desde el primer momento. Los anarquistas llevaban años calentando el ambiente contra la Iglesia. Se hicieron censos de todas las Iglesias y Conventos de Cataluña en espera de una previsible revolución. En diócesis como la de Tortosa se asesinó al 69% del clero regular. Sólo en la Diócesis de Barcelona murieron asesinados casi 1.000 sacerdotes religiosos y religiosas.

*-¿Cuantos templos se destruyeron?*

De 500 templos y conventos de la provincia de Barcelona sólo quedaron en pie 10. Companys lo sabía, evidentemente. Él mismo se contagió del espíritu revolucionario antirreligioso de los anarquistas y hay recogidas cientos de frases de Companys dando por finiquitada la Iglesia en Cataluña. Se puede afirmar, sin lugar a dudas, que la Cataluña sufrió en pocos meses una de las grandes persecuciones religiosas de la Historia.

*-¿Había campos de concentración?*

No los llamaban así, pero sí que los había. Los llamaban campos de trabajo. Hubo seis en Cataluña, con otros campos subsidiarios y móviles. Al principio de la Guerra como casi todos los detenidos eran católicos y de derechas, se ayudaban entre ellos. Los campos de trabajo fueron establecidos por los comunistas. Ahí había anarquistas represaliados, brigadistas internacionales desertores... Por eso los católicos tenían enemigos fuera y dentro. Lo pasaron incluso peor. Muchas gente murió ahí por hambre, enfermedad y agotamiento.

*-Además de echar los cadáveres a los hornos de la cementera, ¿de qué otras formas se deshacían de esos miles de cuerpos?*

Otros, muchos, se quemaban, o se dejaban simplemente en las cunetas. Otros se dejaban mal enterrados. En caso de asesinatos masivos en cementerios se echaban en fosas comunes y se cubrían con cal.

*-¿Qué pruebas aporta de todo esto?*

Tenemos infinidad de testimonios de la época. En el libro se trabajan fuentes catalanistas y de izquierdas, para evitar que se me acuse de parcialidad. A parte, tenemos la Causa General y cada vez más están saliendo estudios locales basados en documentación hasta ahora oculta y testimonios de las gentes que vivieron esas épocas. También han ayudado mucho las causas de beatificación que han permitido recoger una documentación muy valiosa. En Barcelona la Asociación Hispania Martyr lleva décadas recogiendo datos martiriales.

*-Los nacionalistas venden estos hechos como una fase de descontrol revolucionario y libran a Companys de responsabilidad alguna ¿Por qué sabiendo estos sucesos que ponen los pelos de punta tienen al expresident como uno de sus mayores referentes? ¿Por haber proclamado el Estado catalán? ¿Porque necesitan construir un mito para su relato victimista?*

El separatismo necesita un mito y sólo tienen a Companys. El libro desmonta la tesis de que Companys no era responsable. Él fue jugando con todos, pactó con todos y traicionó a todos. Amigos íntimos como Rebertés o Casanova (presidente del Parlamento autonómico) los vendió a la CNT. Hemos de pensar que el terror fue "legal" pues las acciones quedaban respaldadas por leyes y decretos. De hecho, Companys el 4 de agosto de 1936 consiguió que el Parlamento autonómico se hiciera el Harakiri. Aprobaron un Decreto conforme todas sus atribuciones pasaban al Gobierno autonómico. Companys se hacía así responsable directo de todo lo que pasaba en Cataluña. Fue un auténtico "golpe de estado" del que nadie habla. En la transición, ni siquiera los catalanistas querían reivindicar su figura. Tarradellas siempre quiso que lo identificaran con Companys. Él sabía que en todos los pueblos de Cataluña aún levantaba ampollas. También hay innumerables escritos y autobiografías de protagonistas de la época que afirman que Companys fue un hombre desastroso para Cataluña, pero que su fusilamiento le convertía en un mártir.

*-Le rinden homenaje, guardan minutos de silencio en su recuerdo, incluso ERC ha puesto su nombre a un premio. Por cierto, en esta edición entre los galardonados está la ‘payasa’ Empar Moliner.*

Este es el misterio del mito, cuanto más se aleja su imagen de la realidad, más entusiasmo despierta. Es una ley antropológica infalible. ERC va ahora de un partido honesto y democrático, pero sus militantes patrullaron junto a anarquistas y participaron en crímenes. Y no olvidemos que él fue el partido gobernante durante los tres años de Guerra Civil. Por tanto, reconocer que son responsables de más de 8.000 asesinatos no se lo pueden permitir. Para ellos no existe más pasado que un idílico personaje, Companys, contra el que la mayoría de militantes de ERC habían conspirado para derrocarle.

*-¿Y cómo era Companys? ¿Qué aficiones tenía este sujeto?*

Era un personaje histriónico. Le daban ataques de ira cuando no se hacía su voluntad. Terriblemente celoso, hasta tal punto que se sospecha que dio visto bueno a los hermanos Badía, líderes natos de ERC, porque uno de ellos estaba enamorado de la misma mujer que él. Se sabe que era mujeriego empedernido. Rebertés, al que traicionó y le asesinaron los anarquistas, le conseguía mujeres. También le gustaba el espiritismo, hasta que comunistas y militantes se lo desaconsejaron. Cuando se encontraba pletórico era con un micro en la boca y las masas aplaudiéndole en las plazas de toros. Tenía altibajos. Cuando fue detenido por la Gestapo y deportado a España entró en una fase mística y antes de ser fusilado confesó y comulgó. Misterios de la vida.

*-¿Nos puede contar alguna anécdota más para que entendamos mejor su personalidad?*

Cuando era joven y militó en el republicanismo lerrouxista, se dedicaba a disolver en las fiestas -a base de golpes de cinturón- a los catalanistas que bailaban sardas. Por aquel tiempo sólo los catalanistas de derechas bailaban sardanas. También, tras un ataque de celos obligó a su mujer, sobre la cama que había ocupado Companys, a jurarle eterna fidelidad. El historiador Ucelay-Da Cal, a este episodio le llamó la Misa negra de Companys.

*-¿Y cómo lo veían los catalanistas?*

Los más radicales desconfiaban de él. Pensaban que no era plenamente catalanista. Por eso él tenía que esforzarse en demostrar que era más catalanista y radical que nadie. Era tremendamente desconfiado y acabó peleado con muchísimos catalanistas. Los hombres más fuertes del catalanismo siempre le tuvieron por un oportunista y para ellos -según sus memorias- era inimaginable que este hombre pudiera suceder a Macià.

*-¿Cuánto tiempo le ha llevado esta obra?*

Este libro ha supuesto un esfuerzo largo de investigación, recopilación, de cotejar datos y sobre todo ante tanto aparente caos, descubrir que en el trasfondo de todo lo que aconteció había una lógica revolucionaria.

*-¿Qué aporta para un historiador este libro?*

Muchos datos y una tesis totalmente diferente a la oficial. Pero quizá haya que resaltar lo siguiente: por primera vez se publica la lista de casi 1.400 patrulleros que estaban perfectamente organizados por distritos en Barcelona. Tenían chóferes, cocineras, mecanógrafas…, se especifica lo que cobraban por día. Los "descontrolados" estaban perfectamente organizados.

*-¿Este trabajo es un homenaje a esas miles de víctimas y sus familias?*

Evidentemente es un homenaje a los mártires, pues la mayoría de asesinados lo fueron sin lugar a dudas. Por eso quise acabar el libro con epílogo titulado el ‘Amor triunfó sobre el terror’. A modo de ejemplo se recogen cartas y misivas de los que iban a morir. En ninguna de ellas hay la más mínima sombra de odio o rencor; sólo perdón y amor. Por desgracia la Generalitat, amparada en la ley de memoria histórica de Zapatero, está destruyendo muchísimos monolitos y placas de recuerdos de los asesinados. Este libro pretende demostrar que muchos catalanes perdonamos, pero no podemos olvidar la historia.

*-¿Cree que será silenciado por las terminales mediáticas de Puigdemont?*

Sí, por supuesto. Pero este libro ya empieza a causar mucha expectación y el boca-oído romperá la espiral del silencio de los nacionalistas.

*-En su día **denunció que los Mossos incitaron a que no se presentara un cómic no nacionalista…*

Sí. Esta es la calidad democrática que vivimos en Cataluña. Pero este libro se presentará en todos los puntos de Cataluña donde se me llame. Supongo que habrá escraches, pero eso ya es normal. Comparado con los que fueron asesinados salvajemente y dieron todo por sus ideales, que te griten es una tontería. Aunque sí duele el sectarismo de los medios de comunicación catalanes.

*-Los separatistas venden que la reivindicación secesionista se ha hecho sin ninguna agresión verbal, ni mucho menos física, ni romper un solo cristal, pero numerosos casos desmontan este procés pacífico, ¿usted ha sufrido insultos o ataques?*

Hoy los insultos y ataques corren por las redes. Afortunadamente, parece que mi ángel de la guarda está en forma. Pero nadie sabe lo que puede pasar en Cataluña. Es cierto que muchos actos públicos no pasa nada porque los Mossos d’Esquadra despliegan impresionantes dispositivos. Algo falla en una democracia si cada vez que quieres expresar libremente tus ideas necesitas un cordón policial.

*-Con este libro cierra una trilogía contra la manipulación, pero su cruzada continúa en Somatemps. ¿Qué iniciativas tienen entre manos?*

En poco tiempo saldrá un libro sobre la transición española y su fracaso. Otro librito que intenta explicar las trasmutaciones del catalanismo desde posicionamientos muy parecidos al tradicionalismo hasta llegar al marxismo. También sueño con poder sacar una pequeña historia de España para niños. En fin, hay otros proyectos, pero ya son análisis sociológicos, formas de control social (con un equipo de profesores franceses), y bueno, otras investigaciones que de momento están paradas por falta de tiempo.

*-¿Qué espera del nuevo Gobierno frente al separatismo?*

De lo gobiernos hace décadas que no espero nada. Todos han vendido a los catalanes no nacionalistas por un plato de lentejas. La clase política está esclerotizada. Europa está atascada y el mundo, revuelto. Ante este panorama todo es posible. Lo más probable es que el nacionalismo no le eche un pulso de verdad al Estado, pero el Estado será incapaz de vencer culturalmente al nacionalismo. Eso es evidente. El Estado ha perdido totalmente el control educativo en Cataluña. Por tanto, sólo espero que la sociedad reaccione. Y eso le da miedo tanto al nacionalismo como al Estado. No pueden soportar que la sociedad se organice por sí misma y dé síntomas de que palpita sin necesidad de subvenciones. Les entra terror.

*-Ha dicho que **las plataformas civiles son el verdadero dique de contención contra el separatismo...*

Pues sí. Y si los partidos llamados constitucionalistas hacen algo es porque empiezan a percatarse de que la sociedad va por otro lado, entonces hacen ver que escuchan a la sociedad civil y regalan los oídos a estas asociaciones. Personalmente sólo creo en las organizaciones que son capaces de salir adelante gracias al sacrificio de sus militantes. Si c iticamos que la Generalitat subvenciona a los movimientos separatistas, su prensa, sus organizaciones culturales... sería contradictorio caer en lo que criticamos. Las asociaciones civiles no pueden ser correas de transmisión de los partidos políticos. Por suerte, en Cataluña cada vez hay más gente que se está dando cuenta de esta realidad. Esta es mi esperanza.


----------



## I. de A. (9 Ago 2019)

*El PNV y las masacres rojas en Bilbao*
El PNV y las masacres rojas en Bilbao – Valentina Orte
(...)
*Durante los 11 meses de dominación rojo separatista se cometieron en Vizcaya numerosos asesinatos.* Se realizaron, principalmente en el alto de Castrejana, numerosos crímenes y también algún simulacro de fusilamiento; también en la carretera a Santander, o en el alto de Enécuri. En algunos casos el asesinato se llevó a cabo en plena calle, como ocurrió a D. Eladio Ugalde en la calle Espartero. Estudiando la criminalidad por partidos judiciales, se ve desde luego que la gran mayoría de los asesinatos se llevaron a cabo en Bilbao, debido no solamente al mayor número de habitantes sino principalmente a que en Bilbao se realizaron los asaltos a las cárceles. Figuran luego en número decreciente Sestao, Derio, Durango, Guernica, Valmaseda y Marquina.
Los elementos rojos querían desahogar la cólera latente producida por sus derrotas militares, con venganzas en la llamada _“quinta columna”_ y sobre todo con tormentos y crímenes sobre los patriotas presos que indefensos estaban en primer término a su disposición. En mil ocasiones y de mil maneras se había hecho circular la amenaza de llevar a cabo despiadadas represalias en las cárceles, si la aviación Nacional efectuaba bombardeos. Es por ello perfectamente explicable el estado de constante temor en que vivían los detenidos, hasta el punto de que en cuanto sonaban las sirenas se confesaban los que podían hacerlo por tener la suerte de que algún sacerdote sufriera también cautiverio a su lado, o hacían los otros la confesión general preparándose a morir.
El 25 de septiembre de 1936, aproximadamente a las 10 de la mañana, la aviación Nacional bombardeó la ciudad de Bilbao. Dispuestos a realizar la venganza largamente meditada, los guardianes de los presos comenzaron desde que sonaron las sirenas los preparativos para llevar a cabo sus designios criminales. Además desde que el bombardeo cesó, gran número de hombres y mujeres de la más baja calaña, se dirigieron vociferando hacia los muelles de la ría próximos a la factoría de Altos Hornos, a cuya altura se hallaban fondeados los barcos “Altuna-Mendi” y “Cabo Quilates”, convertidos en prisiones en las que sufrían cautiverio, sometidos a vejaciones materiales y morales cruelísimas, gran número de patriotas bilbainos y donostiarras, trasladados éstos al ser evacuado San Sebastián, en el vapor Aránzazu-Mendi. Desde la orilla, los grupos vociferaban contra los presos e instigaban a los guardianes, para que no dejaran un preso con vida, y algunos componentes de dichos grupos consiguieron entrar en los barcos a los que se trasladaron utilizando gabarras.
En el barco prisión Cabo-Quilates, los guardianes fueron seleccionando los presos destinados al sacrificio y los condujeron a una bodega libre en donde permanecieron esperando la hora del martirio. En las primeras horas de la noche, comenzó la matanza, siendo llamados los presos uno a uno con varios pretextos (declarar ante el Juez, pelar patatas…) con el fin de que subieran a cubierta en donde eran inmediatamente asesinados. Como los que quedaban en la bodega oían los disparos, los gritos y el caer de los cuerpos, llegó un momento en que se negaron a obedecer la orden de que fueran subiendo, pero entonces se les disparó desde arriba matando a varios, hiriendo a otros, a los que luego se remató, y obligando a los restantes a cumplir la orden. Así perecieron las siguientes víctimas:
�

BILBAO BARCO PRISIÓN CABO QUILATES​Apellidos​Nombre​Cargo​Fecha asesinato​ABUIN ABUINJOSÉ MARÍACEDA02/10/1936​AGUILÓ MESTREBUENAVENTURARequetés25/09/1936​AGUIRRE CAUSOJUAN JOSÉ02/10/1936​AGUIRRE MENOYOMARCELINORequeté02/10/1936​AGUIRRE RESPALDIZAANDRÉSsacerdote diocesano02/10/1936​ALBA LORENTELUISRequetés02/10/1936​ALONSO PÉREZBERNARDINORequeté25/09/1936​ALONSO SIXTOMANUELRequetés25/09/1936​ALTUARENA LANDOJOMARTÍNsacerdote diocesano25/09/1936​ANTÓN LLORENTEFERMÍNRequeté02/10/1936​ARMENTIA AGUADOFAUSTINOsacerdote diocesano02/10/1936​BALPARDA Y DE LAS HERRERÍASGREGORIO31/08/1936​BAÑUELO GARCÍAABEL M25/09/1936​BARRIE Y SÁNCHEZ-CUETOJORGEF E25/09/1936​BASALDÚA PINEDOJOSÉ MARÍACEDA15/10/1936​BILBAO SUÁREZRICARDORequeté25/09/1936​BOO SOBRINORAFAELRequeté02/10/1936​CASTAÑO GONZÁLEZRAIMUNDO JOAQUÍNReligioso/a01/10/1936​CASTAÑOSDOMINGOReligioso/aCLOS DEL SAGRARIOMARCELINO25/09/1936​DÍAZ DE ACEBEDO LARRAZÁBALRAMÓNRequeté25/09/1936​ECHEVARRÍA RUIZCÁNDIDORequeté25/09/1936​ELOSUA GÓMEZEMILIO02/10/1936​ESTEBAN ESTEBANDANIELsacerdote diocesanoFERNÁNDEZ DEL VALANTONIORequeté25/09/1936​FERNÁNDEZ ANDRÉSSOTERORequeté02/10/1936​GADEA CABRERIZOEVARISTOCEDA25/09/1936​GALLO RUIZDARÍO29/09/1936​GANUZA Y GONZÁLEZRUFINOsacerdote diocesano30/10/1936​GOGÉNOLA ARTECHEJUAN CRISÓSTOMORequeté25/09/1936​GÓMEZ DE SEGURA ZÚÑIGASERAPIOsacerdote diocesano02/10/1936​GÓMEZ SEGURASERAPIOsacerdote diocesano02/10/1936​GÓMEZ-GUADALUPE Y BERMEJOPABLOCEDA25/09/1936​GONZÁLEZ APODACAHILARIO26/09/1936​GONZÁLEZ BARAJAQUIRINO25/09/1936​GONZÁLEZ CASTAÑORAIMUNDO JOAQUÍNReligioso/a03/10/1936​GONZÁLEZ MELÉNDEZELÍAS25/09/1936​GONZÁLEZ MIRANDAÁNGELF E02/10/1936​GONZÁLEZ MIRANDABENITOF E02/10/1936​GONZÁLEZ MUROARMANDOCEDA25/09/1936​GONZÁLEZ SOLÍSJOSÉ MARÍAReligioso/a03/10/1936​GUADILLA GARCÍAAUGUSTO02/10/1936​GUTIÉRREZ BARQUÍN SAINZ DE LA MAZAGABINORequeté02/10/1936​HUERTAS LARALUIS25/09/1936​IBARRA DE ORIOLFERNANDO JOSÉCEDA25/09/1936​IBARRA VILLABASORAMÓN25/09/1936​IBARRA VILLABASOJUAN ANTONIOF E25/09/1936​IBARRA ZAPATA DE CALATAYUDEMILIOCEDA25/09/1936​IÑARRITU URIGÜENJULIÁNRequeté01/10/1936​ISASI GORBEAFAUSTINO25/09/1936​IZAGUIRRE LETURIAGAJOSÉJIMÉNEZ FERNÁNDEZAUGUSTOCEDA25/09/1936​LANDA ACHAILDEFONSO02/10/1936​LANDALUCE IPIÑAJUAN MANUEL02/10/1936​LANDALUCE LARRACOECHEAJUAN02/10/1936​LARREA ENDEIZAMARIANORequeté25/09/1936​LARRUCEA DE LÁMBARRIJOSÉ DERequeté31/08/1936​LARRUCEA Y SAMANIEGOJAVIERMilitar31/08/1936​LARRUCEA Y SAMANIEGOCARLOS31/08/1936​LASARTE LASARTETOMÁS02/10/1936​LOBÓN PALOMINOMARIANOCEDA25/09/1936​LÓPEZ DE LA TORRE RUIZ DE AGUIRREJOSÉRequeté25/09/1936​LUIS GARCÍAÁNGEL DERequeté25/09/1936​LUMBRERAS ZUBEROMATÍASsacerdote diocesano25/09/1936​MAISÓN IBÁÑEZ DE GARAYOGLICERIOsacerdote diocesano25/09/1936​MARTÍNEZ Y DÍAZGERARDORequeté25/09/1936​MÉNDEZ INCOGNITOJOSÉCEDA29/09/1936​MIERA ARRUGAETABENITO25/09/1936​MIGUEL ÁLAVAMANUEL DEsacerdote diocesano02/10/1936​NICOLÁS Y GARCÍASILVESTREseglar02/10/1936​OLASO ALDAYMANUEL25/09/1936​OLASO ALDAYEMILIORequetés25/09/1936​OLIVARES YARZALORENZO08/09/1936​ORTIZ DE LA RIVA Y ARANAJULIÁN25/09/1936​OSORIO LARROSARAMÓN25/09/1936​OSORIO LARROSAVICENTEMilitar25/09/1936​PÉREZ AMÉZAGAJOSÉRequeté25/09/1938​PIQUERO SIMÓNEMILIORequeté25/09/1936​POLANCO FERNÁNDEZJOSÉ MARÍAF E02/10/1937​POLO BRAVOJOAQUÍNRequeté02/10/1936​PORTILLO GONZÁLEZLUISCEDA02/10/1936​R0PADO MERINORICARDOCEDA25/09/1936​RANERO MÚGICAMARIANO ANDRÉSsacerdote diocesano02/10/1937​RÓDENAS IRAOLASALVADOR02/10/1937​ROJADO MERINORICARDO25/09/1936​ROJAS LUCASEMILIO25/09/1936​ROJÍ ZUAZOEMILIOF E25/09/1936​ROLDÁN DELGADODELFÍNRequeté25/09/1936​ROMERO MIGUELANDRÉSsacerdote diocesanoROSAENZ DELGADODELFÍN25/09/1936​ROSAENZ Y HUETOCÁNDIDORequeté25/09/1936​SAINZ DE ZAMORAPEDRO25/09/1936​SOLOZÁBAL ECHEVARRÍAFÉLIX25/09/1936​TOBALINA ORÁAJUANGuardia Civil02/10/1937​UGARTE ARTERAFRANCISCOsacerdote diocesano18/11/1938​URBISTONO ZALBIDERAIMUNDORequetéURRIZA BERRAONDOÁNGELsacerdote diocesano02/10/1936​VARONA ESTÉBANEZCARLOS25/09/1936​YÁRRITU URIGÜENJULIÁNYBARRA Y DE LA REVILLAFERNANDO MARÍACEDA25/09/1936​


----------



## I. de A. (9 Ago 2019)

*El PNV y las masacres rojas en Bilbao, 2*

En la noche del 2 de octubre de 1936, un grupo de marineros, individuos que se titulaban oficiales de marina del acorazado Jaime I al servicio de los rojos, que acababa de entrar en el puerto de Bilbao en unión de otras unidades de la flota, subieron a bordo del barco prisión Cabo-Quilates y con la aquiescencia de los guardianes, procedieron al asesinato de varios presos. También estos eran llamados uno por uno para que subieran a cubierta a _“declarar”._ Como ante la pasada experiencia y aún evidencia, de lo que ocurría, uno de los presos se negase a obedecer al llamamiento, el _“oficial”_ que los citaba se le acercó y le dijo _“parece mentira que tengas miedo. No te puede pasar nada, ya que ves que soy un oficial de la marina española”_, y como el detenido siguiera negándose a subir le dijo _“¿es que prefieres que te mate aquí mismo?_”. Seguidamente dicho preso fue asesinado.
En el vapor, convertido en barco prisión, Altuna-Mendi, fueron igualmente seleccionados los destinados a la muerte. Desde que sonaron las sirenas fueron subidos a cubierta todos los presos a los que se obligó, bajo amenaza de una ametralladora, a permanecer varias horas con los brazos en alto, cesando este suplicio a la una de la tarde. Cuatro horas después se procedió al asesinato de los que habían sido elegidos, a los que se dio muerte en dos grupos de 14 y 15 presos, disparando sobre ellos con fusil, pistola y pistola ametralladora. Así perecieron aquel día en este barco-prisión 29 mártires. Durante la trágica noche del 25 al 26 de septiembre, los presos supervivientes escucharon con horror y espanto los ruidos producidos sobre cubierta al arrastrar los cadáveres para desembarcarlos, limpiar los charcos de sangre… y también los lamentos de algún moribundo que pedía por favor ser curado, consiguiendo tan solo que un asesino no saciado todavía, le rematase de dos tiros y una cuchillada en la garganta.
Los mismos asesinos de la dotación del Jaime I, quisieron también abordar en lanchas el “Altuna-Mendi”, pero no lo consiguieron porque tras las matanzas del 25 de septiembre hacían guardia en el vapor fuerzas de la Guardia Civil y Seguridad, y porque un brigada de la Guardia Civil levantó la escala con decisión, salvando así la vida de los presos. Es de notar que antes de proceder al asesinato se obligaba a los detenidos a que dejaran sus objetos personales de algún valor (anillos, cadenas, relojes…) en un cestillo y luego los asesinos se los apropiaban exhibiéndolos como gloriosos trofeos. Las víctimas fueron:
�

BILBAO BARCO PRISIÓN ALTUNA MENDI​Apellidos​Nombre​Cargo​Fecha asesinato​ACOSTA PAGOAGAMANUEL MARÍA25/09/1936​AGUIRREALBERTO25/09/1936​AGUIRRE GARDEAZÁBALNORBERTOCEDA25/09/1936​ALLENDE ÁLVAREZMAMERTOCEDA21/10/1936​ARANA MADINADIONISIORequetés25/09/1936​CAREAGA Y DE LA HORMAZAJUAN ANTONIOCEDA25/09/1936​CORTADI GARMENDIAESTEBANRequetés25/09/1936​DOMINGO POZASFÉLIXCEDA25/09/1936​ECHARRI MARAÑÓNMARCOSCEDA25/09/1936​ECHARRI VIDARTEFRANCISCOF E25/09/1936​ELORZA PEÑAPEDROF E25/09/1936​EPALZA GOROSTIAGAJOSÉ MARÍA25/09/1936​GONZÁLEZ CAREAGA URIGÜENALFONSOCEDA25/09/1936​GONZÁLEZ INCHAUSTILEANDROF E25/09/1936​GONZÁLEZ PUENTETOMÁSRequetés25/09/1936​ITURMENDI MAYORELEUTERIO LUISCEDA31/08/1936​LEZAMA LEGUIZAMÓN Y ZUAZOLAJOSÉ MARÍARequetés25/09/1936​LÓPEZ CASTAÑOSBENITORequetés25/09/1936​MIEZA URIBE-ECHEVARRÍAJUAN ANTONIORequetés25/09/1936​MINGO POZAFÉLIX DEF E25/09/1936​PALACIOS ROMÁNMARCELINORequetés25/09/1936​PÉREZ DE BLASPOMPEYORequetés25/09/1936​PÉREZ RUEDAANASTASIOCEDA25/09/1936​PÉREZ ZORRILLAPEDROCEDA25/09/1936​QUADRA SALCEDO Y ARRIETA MASCARUAFERNANDO DE LACEDA25/09/1936​RETUERTO PAGAZAURTUNDUAANTONIOF E25/09/1936​RUIZ RUIZBENJAMÍNCEDA25/09/1936​SERRANO DE LA MATAPELAYOCEDA25/09/1936​TRÁPAGA SARABIAANSELMORequetés25/09/1936​URREA FERNÁNDEZJOSÉCEDA30/08/1936​ZUAZOLA LARRAÑAGAJOSÉ LUISRequetés25/09/1936​ZUAZOLA LARRAÑAGAJOSÉ LUISZUBIRÍA SOMONTETOMÁSCEDA25/09/1936​ZURICALDAY DE OTAOLA Y OLANOFRANCISCO JAVIERRequetés25/09/1936​
Para el 4 de enero de 1937, todos los presos habían sido trasladados desde los barcos-prisión a las cárceles que, aparte la prisión Provincial, habían sido habilitadas en tierra. A las tres de la tarde de dicho día, aparecieron sobre el cielo de Bilbao, 22 aparatos de la aviación Nacional, contra los que se elevaron varios cazas rojos trabándose combate, pero sin que ninguna bomba cayera sobre la ciudad, a pesar de que si esa hubiera sido la finalidad del vuelo, el bombardeo se habría podido llevar a cabo perfectamente. Los rojos tenían verdadero empeño en que todos supieran que cualquier bombardeo que se efectuase sería seguido de nuevas matanzas de presos y aunque este día Bilbao no sufrió daño alguno, inmediatamente al dar las sirenas la señal de vuelta a la normalidad, comenzaron a movilizarse en dirección a las cárceles ya habilitadas en los Conventos de los Ángeles Custodios y del Carmelo y edificio de la Casa-Galera, que normalmente era destinado para la recogida y alojamiento de mendigos.Cuando los presos oyeron la señal de alarma temblaron ya por sus vidas y además de proceder a las piadosas prácticas preparatorias para la muerte, tuvieron sus conciliábulos y cambios de impresiones en las celdas, para organizar la defensa, si ello hubiera sido posible, ante el asalto que preveían. A las cuatro de la tarde fueron ya vistos desde las prisiones grandes grupos que se acercaban y se oyeron toda clase de disparos predominando las explosiones de bombas de mano.
En la cárcel de Larrínaga un miliciano rojo que estaba de guardia abrió la puerta exterior dando paso a los asaltantes a los que los propios guardianes preguntaban si llevaban armas y cuando respondieron afirmativamente, les dejaban pasar. Una vez en el interior, se procedió a una verdadera caza de presos, pero dándose la curiosa circunstancia que demuestra el valor de aquellos forajidos (circunstancia que también se dio en las otras cárceles) de que fueron sorprendidos y asesinados los presos a los que se encontró en corredores, patios o celdas pequeñas, pero no se atrevieron a entrar en las salas grandes en las que bastantes presos se habían refugiado atrancando la puerta con camastros y colchonetas y sin disponer de otros elementos de defensa que algunas bombillas cuyo estampido al romperse llenó de pavor a los aguerridos asaltantes. Las matanzas se llevaron a cabo en el patio, siendo ejecutados los presos por los pelotones formados a este fin. Los asaltantes no respetaron la enfermería, sino que fueron asesinados los 14 presos enfermos, algunos de ellos graves, que en ella se encontraban. En esta prisión fueron asesinados 58 presos.
�

BILBAO PRISIÓN LARRÍNAGA​Apellidos​Nombre​Expr1002​Fecha asesinato​ALONSO RUEDADOMINGOGuardia Civil04/01/1937​ARRIOLA VERISTAINJUANF E20/07/1936​BRENA ORTIZJOAQUÍN DE LA04/01/1937​CAAMAÑO TOUCHARDRAFAEL04/01/1937​CALLEJA GONZÁLEZJOSÉ ELIGIOReligioso/a04/01/1937​CANDA LANDÁBURUJOSÉ ANTONIOF E04/01/1937​CHECA TOVALLUIS04/01/1937​DIEGO MERINOEMILIO04/01/1937​ECHEITA MONASTERIOMARCOSF E04/01/1937​ECHEVARRÍA ELORZAIGNACIO04/01/1937​ESPEJA GARATEPRIMITIVORequetés04/01/1937​ESPEJO OSANTEPRIMITIVO04/01/1937​GALÍNDEZ EGUILORANTONIORequetés04/01/1937​GARCÍA COBOJOSÉRequetés04/01/1937​GARCÍA COBOSMANUEL04/01/1937​GARCÍA TEMIÑOMANUEL04/01/1937​GOICOECHEA AGUIRRECHUJOSÉRequetés04/01/1937​GOICOECHEA LATASALUISRequetés04/01/1937​GÓMEZ DE OBREGÓNJOSÉCEDA04/01/1937​GONZÁLEZ CAMINO AGUIRREFRANCISCO04/01/1937​GONZÁLEZ LLANESCONSTANTINOCEDA04/01/1937​GORDON ARRAZOLAEDUARDO04/01/1937​GOYENAGA BUTRÓNLEONCIO04/01/1937​GUANTAS MIGUELLINOCEDA04/01/1937​IMAZ USATEGUIVÍCTOR04/01/1937​ISASI ALDAMAJOSÉ RAMÓN04/01/1937​JARA CARRILLOÁNGELseglar04/01/1937​LLASHERAS Y ADÁN DE YARZAFERNANDOF E04/01/1937​LOINAZJOSÉ JOAQUÍN04/01/1937​LORENTE ECIOLAZAISAACseglar04/01/1937​LORENZO CRESPORICARDORequetés04/01/1937​MARTÍN SAGREDOJOSÉGuardia Civil04/01/1937​MARTÍNEZ AGUILERAFRANCISCOMilitar10/10/1936​MARTRO CENTENERAJOSÉ RAMÓNF E04/01/1937​MICHELENA GARCÍALUIS04/01/1937​MOGROVEJO REBOLLOJOSÉ LUISCEDA04/01/1937​MOLINUEVO IZAGUIRREPEDROF E04/01/1937​MUÑOZ LÓPEZPAULINOCEDA04/01/1937​OLAVARRIETA BENGOECHEAJUANRequetés04/01/1937​OLAZÁBAL YHONRAFAELRequetés04/01/1937​PEDRO GARCÍASANTIAGO DE04/01/1937​PUENTE SAN JUANROGELIO04/01/1937​RODET VILLAJUAN BAUTISTA04/01/1937​RODRÍGUEZ RODRÍGUEZSOTEROCEDA04/01/1937​SAN EMETERIO HERRERORAMÓNCEDA04/01/1937​SAN MARTÍN SALAZARPEDRORequetés04/01/1937​SEBASTIÁN IRANZORAMÓN04/01/1937​SEGOVIA GALÁNFÉLIXF E04/01/1937​TARRERO GUTIÉRREZSILVINORequetés04/01/1937​TORRESAGASTI RODRÍGUEZEUGENIO04/01/1937​UNAMUNO EREÑAGAMIGUELsacerdote diocesano04/01/1937​URBISTONDO ZALVIDARAMÓN04/01/1937​VELASCO SÁEZFELIPE04/01/1937​ZABALA ERLEAGAJUAN04/01/1937​ZABALZA URBEJOSÉRequetés04/01/1937​ZUBIAURRE ELUSTONDOLÁZARO04/01/1937​ZUBIZARRETA UNAMUNOJUAN04/01/1937​ZULOAGA ITURBEEVARISTO04/01/1937​


----------



## I. de A. (9 Ago 2019)

*El PNV y las masacres rojas en Bilbao, 3*

En la prisión de los Ángeles Custodios, los guardianes abrieron también las puertas a los milicianos y grupos asaltantes. En esta prisión se hallaban recluidos principalmente detenidos de edad superior a los 60 años, pero los rojos no paraban en distingos de edad, cuando veían la posibilidad de saciar sus instintos. Los asaltantes comenzaron a matar a los presos en sus mismas celdas, pero luego cambiaron de opinión y organizaron las ejecuciones en un patio cercano a la puerta de entrada en donde durante cuatro horas, con toda calma y tranquilidad fueron asesinados de cinco en cinco, 122 presos, a los que previamente se hacían objeto de toda suerte de insultos, burlas y groserías. Al patio de ejecución se desciende por una escalerilla en la que los cautivos fueron formados en fila aguardando su turno mientras desde allí contemplaban la muerte de los compañeros que les precedían y veían como aumentaba y aumentaba el montón de cadáveres. Algunos presos en su afán de salvar la vida consiguieron subir al tejado y desde allí se lanzaron al exterior, siendo recogidos del suelo con las piernas rotas.
�

BILBAO PRISIÓN ÁNGELES CUSTODIOS​Apellidos​Nombre​Cargo​Fecha asesinato​ABÁSOLO IBARGUCHÍAESTEBAN04/01/1937​ACHA ALDECOACARLOSsacerdote diocesano04/01/1937​ADÁN SATUÉJOAQUÍN04/01/1937​AGUIRRE ELORDUYZOILOsacerdote diocesano04/01/1937​ALDECOA APOITADOMINGO04/01/1937​ALLENDE CASTAÑOSÁNGELsacerdote diocesano04/01/1937​ÁLVAREZPRIMITIVOsacerdote diocesano04/01/1936​ÁLVAREZ DE ESPEJO ESTEBANRICARDO04/01/1937​ANDÉCHAGA BILBAOLETO04/01/1937​ARÁMBURU ARISTIMUÑOJOSÉ ANTONIO04/01/1937​ARELLANO DHINXJOSÉ MARÍA04/01/1937​ARELLANO DHINXFRANCISCO JAVIER04/01/1937​ARÍSTEGUI MÚGICAGABRIEL04/01/1937​ARISTIZÁBAL ECHEVERRÍAIGNACIORequetés04/01/1937​ARRIEN GUEREQUIZFIDELsacerdote diocesano04/01/1937​ARROYO MEDINAJUAN04/01/1937​ARRUABARRENA AZCUEEUSEBIORequetés04/01/1937​ASTRAIN MONGELOSLUIS04/01/1937​AZCARRAGA BARRUTIETAJULIÁNRequetés04/01/1937​AZPIRI IRIONDOJUAN ANTONIOsacerdote diocesano04/01/1937​AZTIRIA Y ZABALA-ANCHIETAJOSÉRequetés05/11/1936​BASOZABAL ARRUZAZABALAGAFÉLIXRequetés04/01/1937​BASOZABAL ARRUZAZABALAGAFABIÁNRequetés04/01/1937​BAZCARÁN ARRILLAGAFRANCISCO04/01/1937​BOAL ARRUZAZABALAABIÁN04/01/1937​CAMACHO PARRILLACARMELORequetés04/01/1937​CARBALLO MICHELENAMARTÍN04/01/1937​CARRERE AZCARRETAFRANCISCOsacerdote diocesano04/01/1937​CASTILLO UNDACARMELORequetés04/01/1937​CASTRILLO URRUTICOECHEAANTONIO04/01/1937​CASTRO LANDAIDAJULIÁN04/01/1937​COMAS PÉREZRAMÓN04/01/1937​CORTÉS TEMIÑOÁNGELRequetés04/01/1937​CORTÉS TEMIÑOPEDRORequetés04/01/1937​CUBILLAS URRUTICOECHEAJOSÉ CARMELO04/01/1937​DOULO IRUJODOROTEOsacerdote diocesano04/01/1937​ECHEVARRÍA OLAVARRÍAMARTÍNsacerdote diocesano04/01/1937​EGUILLOR ATTERIDGEPEDROCEDA04/01/1937​ELÍO ELÍOBERNARDOnobleza04/01/1937​EMPARÁN ARTEAGAIGNACIORequetés04/01/1937​ESCORIAZA FABRONICOLÁSnobleza04/01/1937​ESCURDIA LIZASOJUAN MARTÍN04/01/1937​ESTENOZ GARCÍAFRANCISCORequetés04/01/1937​EYARZA CASIOSATURIOTradicionalista04/01/1937​EZCURDIA LIZASOMARTÍNTradicionalista04/01/1937​FERNÁNDEZ MANZANOSNÉSTORCEDA04/01/1937​GALLEGO SÁNCHEZJULIO04/01/1937​GÁRATE AGUIRREGOMEZCORTAPÍOTradicionalista04/01/1937​GÁRATE URIZARCESÁREOTradicionalista04/01/1937​GARAYALDE LECUONARAFAEL04/01/1937​GARCÍA AZNARJOSÉ04/01/1937​GARCÍA UGALDEFERNANDORequetés04/01/1937​GARMENDÍA AMENABARREANTONIORequetés04/01/1937​GAVILÁN DÍEZJOSÉ MARÍA04/01/1937​GAVILÁN PLÁJOSÉ MIGUEL04/01/1937​GAYARRALDE LECUONARAFAEL04/01/1937​GÓMEZ DE ARTECHE Y MARTÍNEZ DE VELASCOFERNANDO04/01/1937​GÓMEZ MARTÍNEZMARIANOAcción Católica04/01/1937​GÓMEZ PÉREZRAMÓN04/01/1937​GONZÁLEZ CAMIÑAFRANCISCO04/01/1937​GONZÁLEZ DE CAREAGA Y URQUIJOADOLFO04/01/1937​GONZÁLEZ FIGUERASEUGENIO04/01/1937​GONZÁLEZ OLASOJUAN RAMÓN04/01/1937​GONZÁLEZ PIQUERASEUGENIO04/01/1937​GUTIÉRREZ GUTIÉRREZMÁXIMO04/01/1937​IBÁÑEZ ONGAIZANTONIO04/01/1937​INCHAURRANDIETA ISASABENITOTradicionalista04/01/1937​INCHAURRANDIETA ISASAJOSÉ JUANTradicionalista04/01/1937​IRAZÁBAL IRAZOSEBASTIÁN04/01/1937​IRIBARRI IBÁÑEZANDRÉS04/01/1937​ISASMENDI EGAÑAJOSÉ MARÍA04/01/1937​ISASO ISASOIGNACIORequetés04/01/1937​IZAGUIRRE AGUIRREZABALAGAMELITÓNTradicionalista04/01/1937​JALÓN GARCÉSFERNANDOCEDA04/01/1937​JUARISTI LONDAIDAJOSÉ MARÍATradicionalista04/01/1937​LÁMBARRI IPARRAGUIRREJOSÉ MARÍA04/01/1937​LANDA SAN PELAYOBENITO04/01/1937​LANDECHO SALCEDOJUAN04/01/1937​LAZAGA Y CORTABARRÍABASILIOTradicionalista30/08/1936​LEOZ RETAMIGUELFE04/01/1937​MARCO INCHAURZAGAJUAN MANUEL04/01/1937​MARTÍNEZ ARAGÓNANASTASIORequetés04/01/1937​MENDÍA RUIZ DE ASÚAROQUETradicionalista04/01/1937​MENÉNDEZMARIANO04/01/1937​MIOTA GARITAONANDÍAJUANsacerdote diocesano04/01/1937​MISTAJUANsacerdote diocesano04/01/1937​MOLANO ASSOEDUARDO04/01/1937​MONDRAGÓN CORTÁZARAGUSTÍNRequetés06/06/1937​MONDRAGÓN IRAZUEGUISIMÓNTradicionalista04/01/1937​MORÁN GONZÁLEZFRANCISCOF E04/01/1937​MUÑOZ CHAOALFREDO04/01/1937​NAVA AGUIRREIGNACIO04/01/1937​OCHOTORENA LABORDACARLOSGuardia Civil04/01/1937​OLAVARRIETA LÓPEZ DE LA CALLEJUAN MANUELAcción Católica04/01/1937​OLAZÁBAL RAMERYJUANTradicionalista04/01/1937​ORBEA GOROSTIAGALUISsacerdote diocesano04/01/1937​ORUETA RIVEROJOSÉ04/01/1937​PADURA ALDAMAFRANCISCORequetés04/01/1937​PALENZUELA ARIASMARIANO04/01/1937​PRADO Y RUIZ DE GÁMIZJUAN JOSÉ04/01/1937​QUINTANA MARTORELLJUAN04/01/1937​RIVAS GÓMEZVICENTE04/01/1937​RODRIGUEZ ESPINAJOSÉ04/01/1937​RUBIO LASHERASMIGUEL04/01/1937​RUIZ FACESSABINOTradicionalista04/01/1937​SAEZ ZUBÍAGRACIANOMilitar04/01/1937​SAINZ BARCOEMILIO04/01/1937​SALAVERRI ARIZCONETAJOSÉ MIGUELRequetés04/01/1937​SALCEDO RICOMIGUELRequetés04/01/1937​SANCHIZ CARRILLOJUANGuardia Civil04/01/1937​SANTOS ACHURRAMODESTOGuardia Civil04/01/1937​SOTO CASADODANIELCEDA04/01/1937​SOTO GÓMEZ-CALDERÓNLUIS ALBERTORequetés04/01/1937​TABERNA ROTETARAFAEL04/01/1937​TEJADA Y SÁEZ DEL PRADOJUAN BAUTISTA DEnobleza04/01/1937​TORCAL ALBIZUFÉLIXCEDA04/01/1937​UMARÁN LLANOGUILLERMO DETradicionalista04/01/1937​URÍBARRI IBÁÑEZANDRÉSTradicionalista04/01/1937​VILLOTA BAQUIOLAÁLVARO04/01/1937​YRAZABAL IRAZUSEBASTIÁNTradicionalista04/01/1937​ZABALA GUILLERNAJUSTOTradicionalista04/01/1937​ZARAGOZANO GUISASOLAJUANTradicionalista04/01/1937​


----------



## I. de A. (9 Ago 2019)

*El PNV y las masacres rojas en Bilbao, 4*

En la prisión instalada en la Casa Galera, el asesinato de los presos se efectuó en forma y circunstancias idénticas a las de los Ángeles Custodios. En esta Cárcel sufrieron el martirio 54 detenidos. Uno de estos murió a manos de un grupo de mujeres que le dieron varios hachazos en un portal en donde al huir de la prisión había conseguido refugiarse. Otro, Javier de Ybarra Bergé, recuerda como los tenían muertos de hambre y que mientras veían comer a los gudaris hasta reventar, la comida que les sobraba preferían echársela a los cerdos. También, una vez que logró fugarse de la cárcel, su odisea por los montes a campo través, teniendo que sortear constantemente las partidas de milicianos enfurecidos de gatillos fácil, dispuestos a pagar su fracaso y frustración con cualquier adversario que se cruzara en su camino, así, escondiéndose en cuevas de día y avanzando penosamente, solo guiado por su instinto, durante varios días hasta lograr encontrarse con las fuerzas nacionales.
�

BILBAO PRISIÓN CASA GALERA​Apellidos​Nombre​Cargo​Fecha asesinato​ANDRÉS PÉREZÁNGELRequetés04/01/1937​APARICIO CONTRERASARGIMIRO04/01/1937​ARÍN VALENCIATEODOROF E04/01/1937​AZPIAZU ABURRUZAVÍCTOR14/01/1937​BALZA VELASCOFÉLIX04/01/1937​BLAS MARQUEZCAMILO04/01/1937​CALZADA PEÑAVALERIANOseglar04/01/1937​CASADO ITURRATEJESÚSCEDA04/01/1937​CENICEROSAURELIANOseglar04/01/1937​CHAVES AGUIRREGOITIAÁNGEL DERequetés04/01/1937​CIRIA NAVARROJUANRequetés04/01/1937​COTERÓN GÁNDARAGABRIEL04/01/1937​DÍAZ HIDALGOISMAELF E04/01/1937​GIL VIDESLORENZOCEDA05/10/1936​GÓMEZ ARCEANTONIOCEDA04/01/1937​GONZÁLEZ LLAGUNOPEDROTradicionalista04/01/1937​GREGORIO URQUIJOMANUEL04/01/1937​GUTIÉRREZ BAYOMIGUEL04/01/1937​GUTIÉRREZ DE BARRIOMIGUELRequetés04/01/1937​HUERTAS VILLANUEVAJUAN SALVADOR04/01/1937​IPIÑA OTAMENDIJOSÉseglar04/01/1937​ITURBE ALDAMAVÍCTOR04/01/1937​LANDA PÉREZJUANRequetés04/01/1937​LARRAZABALVÍCTOR04/01/1937​LIZANA EGUIARTECAYETANO04/01/1937​LIZÁRRAGAMELCHOR04/01/1937​LIZARRALDE EPAIZAJOSÉ MARÍA04/01/1937​MAESTROAMADOR04/01/1937​MEDIÁÑEZANTONIO04/01/1937​MEJUTO AULESTIAJOSÉCEDA04/01/1937​OCHOA DE ALDA BERIAINJUANseglar04/01/1937​OCHOA DE ALDA BERIAINEUGENIOTradicionalista04/01/1937​OCHOA DE ALDA FERNÁNDEZ DE QUINCOCESÁNGELTradicionalista04/01/1937​OCHOA DE ALDA FERNÁNDEZ DE QUINCOCESSILVERIORequetés04/01/1937​OREGUI BEDEAGAJOSÉ MIGUEL04/01/1937​PÉREZ ALDECOAJOSÉ MARÍA04/01/1937​PÉREZ DÍEZJOSÉ MARÍATradicionalista04/01/1937​PÉREZ HUERTASEMILIANO04/01/1937​PLÁGARO GUINEAJUAN04/01/1937​POSADA MARTÍNEZFRANCISCOF E04/01/1937​PURAS DE LA RASILLAJUAN JOSÉ04/01/1937​QUIJANO GONZÁLEZ-CAMINOJOSÉ FRANCISCO04/01/1937​QUINTANAL SUÁREZAURELIORequetés04/01/1937​RADA LERMANJOAQUÍNRequetés04/01/1937​RAIGADAS VILLATECONSTANTINOseglar04/01/1937​RIVASJUAN JOSÉ04/01/1937​RODRÍGUEZ GARCÍAULPIANO04/01/1937​ROMÁN GILJUANRequetés04/01/1937​SANTAMARÍA GAMIZLUCASTradicionalista04/01/1937​UCEDA VALDERRAMAJOSÉ04/01/1937​ULLOA GONZÁLEZMANUELCEDA04/01/1937​URQUIZA BEAPABLOAcción Católica04/01/1937​VILLABEITIA E IGUALJUAN JOSÉ30/04/1937​VILLANUEVALUIS04/01/1937​
En la prisión del Carmelo, los presos se parapetaron en las celdas, y utilizando botellas y ladrillos, impidieron la matanza general, habiendo muerto cuatro de ellos sorprendidos fuera de las celdas y otro cuando valientemente defendía el acceso a la escalera. También aquí los asaltantes penetraron en el interior gracias a la complicidad de la guardia exterior que les franqueó el paso y aunque el Jefe de la cárcel cerró con llave la verja de entrada, esta fue violentada.
�

BILBAO PRISIÓN DEL CARMELO DE BEGOÑA​Apellidos​Nombre​Cargo​Fecha asesinato​BARQUÍN MARÍNANDRÉSRequetés02/01/1937​BERMÚDEZ BERMÚDEZJOSÉMilitar04/01/1937​GIMÉNEZ SOLERAÁNGEL18/12/1936​LOINAZ BURUTARÁNJOSÉ JOAQUÍNRequetés04/01/1937​MURGA ÁLAVAVÍCTOR01/04/1937​RAIZQUINANDRÉS04/01/1937​SASIETAJOSÉ MARÍA04/01/1937​URÍA SASIETALUIS04/01/1937​


----------



## I. de A. (9 Ago 2019)

*El PNV y las masacres rojas en Bilbao, 5*

En el Cementerio de Derio se produjeron los siguientes asesinatos:
�

CEMENTERIO DE DERIO​Apellidos​Nombre​Cargo​Fecha asesinato​AGUIRRE ARAQUIZBERNABÉ14/01/1937​ANGLADA ESPAÑAJOSÉMilitar19/11/1936​AUSÍN BOLLOQUILUIS19/11/1936​DÍAZ ACEBEDO LARRAZABALRAMÓNRequetés25/09/1936​EYNALTENWOLFGANG04/11/1936​GARCÍA POMÉSVICENTE19/11/1936​GUDDE RONDELLOTHAR04/11/1936​LUCIO VALLESPÍNMANUELMilitar10/12/1936​MARTÍNEZ ARIASFEDERICO19/11/1936​MARTÍNEZ PICÓJUAN JOSÉCEDA18/12/1936​MOSQUERAJUAN RAMÓN19/11/1936​PÉREZ EXPÓSITOCÁNDIDO13/01/1937​QUINTANA MORELLJUANCEDA04/01/1937​QUIROGA POSADAJAVIER13/01/1937​RAMOS MOSQUERAJUAN LUIS DEMilitar18/12/1936​RUIZ DE ERENCHUN Y AGUIRREFÉLIXAcción Católica14/01/1937​VELARDE GONZÁLEZALEJANDROMilitar18/12/1936​WAKONIGG HUMMERGUILLERMO19/11/1936​
Los asesinados en la cárcel de Sestao lo fueron a manos de individuos quienes, armados y enmascarados, penetraron libremente en dos ocasiones en dicha cárcel.
�

CÁRCEL DE SESTAO​Apellidos​Nombre​Cargo​Fecha asesinato​AGUSTINO DEL PUEYOJULIOCEDA26/10/1936​ARIAS VÁZQUEZMANUELRequetés18/06/1937​CALVÍN PARDOVALENTÍNRequetés22/10/1936​DORRONSORO BERAZACIRILOFERNÁNDEZ MARTÍNEZJULIÁNGALDEANO ALDAYCARMELOLÁZARO GORLIZALFONSORequetés28/06/1939​LÓPEZ DE DICASTILLOARCADIO04/09/1936​LÓPEZ DE DICASTILLOJOSÉ LUISRequetés09/09/1936​MINGO MARÍNEMILIANORequetés26/10/1936​MIRAVALLES MARTELOFERNANDORequetés27/09/1936​PEÑA MONTOYAFRANCISCORequetés26/10/1936​RICOY RODRÍGUEZJOSÉRequetés18/07/1937​SÁNCHEZ MONTOYAJULIÁNRequetés27/09/1936​VESGA PÉREZBENITORequetés28/09/1936​


----------



## I. de A. (9 Ago 2019)

*El PNV y las masacres rojas en Bilbao, 6*

Los asaltos y matanzas en las prisiones fueron llevadas a cabo principalmente por fuerzas del Ejército rojo, constando la participación activa de varias compañías de los batallones “Asturias”(séptimo de la U.G.T.), “Fulgencio Mateos” y “Malatesta”, perfectamente uniformadas, con armamento completo y a las órdenes de sus jefes. Fueron estos los que se hicieron cargo _“manu militari”_ de las prisiones mientras duraron los asesinatos. Capitanes de milicias actuaron como jefes en las prisiones de los Ángeles Custodios, Carmelo y Casa Galera y el Comandante del batallón “Malatesta” dirigió los asesinatos en la prisión de Larrinaga. Pero en unión de estas fuerzas regulares, tomaron también parte en los asaltos gran número de paisanos. Y lo que es más de notar, se vieron entre los grupos asaltantes muchas mujeres que incitaban con verdadero odio y rencor incontenidos, al asesinato, y algún testigo presencial de los luctuosos hechos manifiesta que si en algún momento los hombres parecían dudar entre llevar o no a cabo tal ferocidad, ellas les animaban, incluso insultándoles por su momentáneo titubeo, emulando a_ (les tricoteuses de Robespierre_.
Después de las matanzas, se organizó el saqueo y pillaje de las ropas y objetos propiedad de los reclusos, siendo también desvalijados los cadáveres. Los milicianos entregaban los objetos robados a las mujeres que esperaban en los rastrillos, dándose el caso de que hubo miliciano, que salió de la cárcel llevando cuatro abrigos.
La amenaza de los asesinatos en masa era pública y comentadísima en Bilbao. Y, sobre todo, recuérdese que ya el 25 de septiembre anterior habían tenido lugar matanzas de presos en los barcos prisión. Pues bien, a pesar de todo ello, no se adoptó absolutamente ninguna medida de precaución. Algunos funcionarios de prisiones habían dado cuenta al titulado Director General de Prisiones de Euzkadi, (José Arechalde y Arámburu)[21] del peligro que se cernía sobre los reclusos, contestando _“que no se tomase ninguna medida que él sabía lo que había que hacer”_, habiéndosele llamado la atención por última vez un par de días antes de los asaltos. Cuando ya los asesinos estaban dentro de la cárcel de Larrinaga un funcionario de prisiones llamó por teléfono a la DGS, dando cuenta de lo que ocurría, recibiendo la contestación de “_que se cerrasen bien las puertas y así no pasarían”._ Se llamó entonces por teléfono al Presidente del Gobierno Vasco (José Antonio Aguirre y Lecube) y éste dijo que se pusiera al aparato el Comandante del batallón “Malatesta” que se había hecho cargo de la cárcel, diciendo éste lisa y llanamente en la conversación telefónica que _“cuando el pueblo se convenciese de que no quedaba un fascista vivo en la cárcel, cesarían las matanzas”. _En vista de que los crímenes continuaban, algunos funcionarios de prisiones se dirigieron rápidamente utilizando un automóvil a hablar personalmente con el dicho Presidente del Gobierno Vasco, al que exagerando la ya enorme tragedia dijeron que habían sido asesinados en la Cárcel de Larrinaga 300 presos, preguntando el Presidente_“¿tantos?”_ y entonces llamó al Secretario de Guerra y ordenó que cesara inmediatamente _“lo de Larrínaga”, _haciéndose así a los pocos minutos. De lo que se deduce que si el interés por parar los asesinatos lo hubieran ejercido antes, no hubieran “hecho desaparecer” a tantos inocentes.
Los asaltos a las cárceles fueron llevados a cabo por fuerzas regulares de milicias bajo el mando de sus oficiales, así es que la responsabilidad alcanza a una multitud de individuos que difícilmente pudieron ser reconocidos por sus víctimas. En los barcos-prisión, los crímenes se llevaron a cabo en unos casos por los guardianes, en otros por grupos de milicianos que penetraron del exterior, y en otros por la propia marinería de la escuadra roja, anclada en Bilbao. Como tristemente célebres por su crueldad en la intervención en los martirios y asesinatos en los barcos-prisión se recuerda a Vicente León (a) “León”, “Porru”, Greño, Muela, “El Gabarrero”, José Luis Larrea, un apodado “El Choca”, los hermanos Ormaechea y otros. El sacerdote José Echeandía –que fue testigo de los hechos- culpa en _“La Persecución roja en el País Vasco”_ a los milicianos de la UGT, a los del Batallón Malatesta y a la muchedumbre. Antonio Moreno en su Historia de la persecución religiosa en España 1936-1939 acusó a milicianos del UGT-7 “Asturias”, del UGT-1 “Fulgencio Mateos” y del “Malatesta”. Según las últimas investigaciones[22], “_cuando cesó el ataque, a primeras horas de la tarde, se formó una manifestación espontánea que aglutinó a un enorme gentío entre el que se encontraban numerosos milicianos de todas las ideologías. La muchedumbre enfervorizada portaba el cadáver de un aviador alemán que saltó en paracaídas al ser derribado su aparato. La manifestación pasó por delante de la sede de Gobernación, en la Sociedad Bilbaína, donde el consejero peneuvista Telesforo Monzón pidió a los participantes la disolución de la misma. Sin embargo, numerosos manifestantes decidieron continuar y marchar hacia las cárceles de Larrínaga, Carmelo, los Ángeles Custodios y Casa Galera, que fueron finalmente asaltadas a las 5 de la tarde. Dado el aviso por los funcionarios de prisiones, las autoridades obraron con torpeza y lentitud. El consejero de Defensa desplazó al lugar algunos oficiales y milicianos jeltzales (entre ellos Francisco Gorritxo) para restablecer el orden, con dudosos resultados. La Ertzaña llegó tarde y con escasos medios, mostrando una vez más la misma inutilidad que se hizo patente durante toda la guerra. El batallón UGT-7 “Asturias” ofreció a Defensa su 2ª compañía para acabar con la masacre, pero fue peor el remedio, pues sus componentes se debatieron entre la inhibición y la participación en la matanza que debían evitar. Los consejeros Monzón (PNV), Astigarrabía (PCE) y Gracia (PSOE) se personaron tardíamente en el lugar de los sucesos, entre las 8 y 9 de la tarde, poniendo fin a la masacre”._
Ante la difusión en televisión de documentales culpabilizando de estas masacres exclusivamente a miembros de la CNT, éstos han lanzado escritos y comunicados protestando contra lo que llaman “manipulación histórica” que consideran “campaña de difamación”: “_Comprendemos que los historiadores nacionalistas del PNV, que con tanta desvergüenza patrimonializan el ente EITB en beneficio de su partido y de su ideología, rehúyan acusar al PSOE o a la UGT en relación a aquellos hechos, para evitar confrontaciones indeseables en la actual situación política. Pero no vamos a aceptar que sea a costa de manipular la Historia y en menoscabo de nuestra organización.
La persistencia en la difusión de tan graves acusaciones será entendida como una campaña de difamación contra nuestra organización. Del mismo modo consideramos ofensivo y tendencioso que, a la vez que se narran los luctuosos hechos protagonizados en la cárcel de Tolosa por “incontrolados” contra presos de derechas, se expongan imágenes de un coche blindado con inscripciones de CNT y FAI. El mensaje subliminal es claro y sin embargo, los ejecutores de esta sarracina pertenecían, según la mayoría de los testimonios, a otras fuerzas políticas con las que el PNV no se quiere malquistar en la actualidad_”.[23]
La realidad fue que el Gobierno Vasco no tuvo tiempo de juzgar a los culpables por la entrada de los nacionales en Bilbao, pero tenemos los innumerables testimonios de la Causa General y de los excautivos como el P. Echeandía para saber que todos (unos por acción, otros por omisión), participaron en semejante masacre que se podrán lanzar unos a otros pero que jamás podrán negar por mucho que quiten placas hasta de los cementerios. No conviene olvidarlo.


----------



## I. de A. (9 Ago 2019)

*El PNV y las masacres rojas en Bilbao, 7*

[1] José Echevarría pertenecía a una familia pontevedresa proveniente del País Vasco francés. Vinculado al republicanismo ya en 1930 como vicesecretario del recientemente fundado Centro Republicano de Pontevedra, fue uno de los firmantes del pacto de Lestrove en marzo de 1930 por el que se creó la Federación Republicana Gallega, constituida en torno a la ORGA de Santiago Casares Quiroga. Mantendría su militancia primero en la FRG-ORGA y desde 1934, en Izquierda Republicana., y, proclamada la República, fue nombrado gobernador civil de Ciudad Real, Alicantey Oviedo. Con el triunfo del Frente Popular en las elecciones de febrero de 1936, se le nombró gobernador civil de Vizcaya.
[2] Dirigente socialista vasco y Alcalde de Bilbao entre 1920 y 1922. Su profesión de taquígrafo en el periódico _La Voz de Vizcaya_. le proporcionó la temprana militancia socialista, participó en el movimiento político que abogaba por la alianza entre socialistas y republicanos, llamada Conjunción Republicano-Socialista. Fue elegido primer alcalde de Bilbao del PSOE en 1920 y presidente de la Comisión Gestora de Vizcaya, cargo que ocupó hasta el 10 de octubre de 1933.y participa en la elaboración del Estatuto de Autonomía del País Vasco de 1936. En 1936 se exilió enMéxico. Allí fue presidente de la Agrupación Socialista Española. Falleció en 1944
[3] Delineante en el puerto de Bilbao fue militante de Acción Republicana (y después de Izquierda Republicana) . Amigo de Manuel Azaña y de Indalecio Prieto, fue elegido concejal en Bilbao en laselecciones municipales de 1931. Detenido por los sublevados el 21 de julio de 1936 en Miranda de Ebro, a su regreso de Madrid fue canjeado por Esteban de Bilbao Eguía en San Juan de Luzgracias a los oficios del médico suizo Marcel Junod, representante internacional de la Cruz Roja. El10 de noviembre de 1936 volvió a Bilbao en un barco británico de guerra y continuó como alcalde hasta el 17 de junio de 1937 .Cuando Bilbao cayó en manos nacionales huyó a Francia, donde fue entregado al Gobierno de España por la Francia de Vichy el 3 de agosto de 1940. Condenado nuevamente a prisión fue desterrado a Valladolid hasta que el 8 de febrero de 1944 se le permitió volver a Bilbao
[4] Militante del Partido Nacionalista Vasco, primer lehendakari del Gobierno Vasco, así como Consejero de Defensa de aquel primer ejecutivo, labor que asumió durante la Guerra Civil Española.El primer lehendakari de la historia, quien huye a Francia tras la guerra. Hasta 1940, sostendrá el Gobierno Vasco en el exilio en París. Tras la invasión alemana de Francia logra huir a Estados Unidos a través de un largo periplo.de donde vuelve a Francia en 1946 donde participa en la formación de la “Liga Internacional de Amigos de los Vascos“, Falleció en 196
[5] Político español, perteneciente al Partido Nacionalista Vasco (PNV). Fue el lehendakari delGobierno de Euzkadi en el exilio entre 1960 y 1979. Falleció en 1989.
[6] Escritor, político y líder nacionalista vasco, histórico dirigente del Partido Nacionalista Vascodurante la Segunda República y la Guerra Civil. Tras la contienda se vio forzado a exiliarse aMéxico vía Marsella, donde residió hasta el final de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. En 1946 regresó con el resto de los miembros del Gobierno de Euzkadi a Francia, estableciéndose en París. Monzón permanecería como miembro del Gobierno de Euzkadi en el exilio, como consejero de Cultura hasta 1952 y luego sin cartera, hasta 1953, cuando dimitió disconforme con la política de alianzas de su partido.
Durante los años sesenta, Monzón veía cómo comenzaba a llegar al País Vasco Francés una nueva oleada de exiliados políticos vascos, vinculados con la actividad de una nueva organización:Euskadi Ta Askatasuna (ETA). Simpatizando con este movimiento, al que consideraba continuador de la labor del _Euzko Gudarostea_ de la Guerra Civil, y cada vez más atraído por él, fundó en 1969la asociación _Anai Artea_ (Entre hermanos), de la que fue elegido presidente, con el objetivo de acoger a los refugiados vascos en Iparralde. Cuando ETA secuestró en 1970 al cónsul de laRepública Federal Alemana en San Sebastián, Eugen Beihl, acción que dio a la organización terrorista repercusión internacional, Monzón y su asociación ejercieron con éxito como mediadores del secuestro, lo que relanzó la figura política de Monzón. Durante la década de los setenta, Monzón se declaró públicamente partidario de la lucha armada de ETA (se declaraba _etista_ según sus propias palabras) y partidario de la creación de un amplio frente nacional vasco, que aglutinase desde el PNV hasta la izquierda _abertzale_. La figura de Monzón comenzó a convertirse en enormemente popular entre la izquierda _abertzale_, mientras que su partido, el PNV, empezó a verle con gran desconfianza e incluso le llamó al orden. Muchos consideran que, durante esos años, Monzón y su asociación brindaron apoyo logístico a ETA al otro lado de los Pirineos. El diario español El Mundo publicó una noticia en 2005, según la cual varias personas desaparecidas en los departamentos vascofranceses durante los años setenta, y supuestamente asesinadas por ETA, estarían enterradas en una finca que había sido propiedad de Monzón en aquella época, aunque dicha información no hablaba de que necesariamente Monzón hubiera estado al corriente de esto. Según dicha información, las víctimas serían Eduardo Moreno Bergaretxe (_Pertur_) y tres jóvenes gallegos a los que ETA confundió con guardias civiles, aunque por el momento no han aparecido estos cadáveres.
Desde su regreso a España en verano de 1977 y durante la Legislatura Constituyente (1977-1979), Monzón se convirtió en el aglutinante de un movimiento político que se iría gestando en torno a su figura y el apoyo a la actividad de ETA (militar) y la Alternativa KAS. En agosto de 1977se constituyó la Mesa de Alsasua, a iniciativa suya, con el fin de organizar a diversos grupos en torno a la Alternativa KAS. Como consecuencia de estas reuniones, se fundó Herri Batasuna enAlsasua (Navarra) en 1978 como una coalición electoral entre Acción Nacionalista Vasca (ANV),Euskal Sozialista Biltzarrea (ESB), Herri Alderdi Sozialista Iraultzailea (HASI) y Langile Abertzale Iraultzaileen Alderdia (LAIA). Dentro del mismo movimiento se situaban las Gestoras Pro Amnistía, el sindicato LAB, la organización juvenil Jarrai y otros grupos. Telesforo Monzón se situó al frente de la coalición como personalidad independiente. En las primeras elecciones generales de marzo de 1979, la coalición obtuvo 170.000 votos y un 13% de los emitidos en el País Vasco. Monzón fue elegido diputado al Congreso por la circunscripción de Guipúzcoa, tal y como había ocurrido 46 años antes; aunque entonces se presentó en las filas del PNV. Contaba 74 años y la actividad política de esos años hizo que su salud acabase resintiéndose. Durante la campaña electoral de 1979 fue detenido en un encierro en favor de la amnistía de los presos vascos y encerrado en la cárcel de Nanclares de la Oca. Estando preso en la cárcel enfermó y tuvo que ser hospitalizado. Al ser elegido diputado, obtuvo inmunidad y fue excarcelado, pero la Mesa Nacional de Herri Batasuna decidió que Monzón, por su delicado estado de salud, no acudiera al Congreso. Endiciembre de 1979 fue juzgado junto con Francisco Letamendia por el delito de apología del terrorismo. En marzo de 1980 fue elegido parlamentario vasco en las primeras elecciones autonómicas del País Vasco en la candidatura de Herri Batasuna, por lo que dimitió el 17 de marzode 1980 de su cargo como diputado en el Congreso de los Diputados de Madrid, que pasó a ocupar Antonio Ibarguren. A pesar de su elección, tampoco acudió al Parlamento Vasco debido a su estado de salud. Falleció en Bayona el 9 de marzo de 1981, siendo enterrado en Vergara, su localidad natal.


----------



## I. de A. (9 Ago 2019)

*El PNV y las masacres rojas en Bilbao, 8*

[7] Contable, gerente y apoderado del London County Wesminster Bank y de la Sociedad Minera de Villaodrid. También fue impulsor del cooperativismo, militante del Partido Nacionalista Vasco y uno de los fundadores del sindicato ELA-STV.Durante la Segunda República Española fue concejaldel Ayuntamiento de Deusto y diputado a Cortes por Vizcaya en las elecciones generales de 1936. Al estallar la Guerra Civil fue encargado de las finanzas de la Junta de Defensa de Vizcaya y Consejero de Hacienda del Gobierno de Euzkadi. Controló la gestión de la hacienda vasca, la bolsa, la contratación y la exportación, además de facilitar los auxilios a las industrias y entrega de oro. Falleció en Bayona en 1946.
[8] Abogado y político republicano español. Militó en esta época en diferentes organizaciones políticas: primero en el Partido Republicano Autónomo, más tarde en el Partido Republicano Radical Socialista y por último en Izquierda Republicana, la formación de Manuel Azaña. En laselecciones a Cortes Constituyentes de 1931 fue elegido diputado por Vizcaya por la candidatura Republicano-Socialista hombre fuerte de Comisariado de Defensa de Vizcaya, un organismo anterior a la creación de la Junta de Defensa de Vizcaya que tenía como propósito impedir el levantamiento en Vizcaya y combatirlo. El 12 de agosto de 1936 fue nombrado director general de Harinas, Trigos y Comestibles. Tras la aprobación del Estatuto Vasco por las Cortes republicanas el 1 de octubre de 1936 y la inmediata formación del Gobierno de Euzkadi, fue nombrado Consejero de Comercio y Abastecimiento en representación de su partido, Izquierda Republicana. Al frente de esta consejería trabajó por impedir el desabastecimiento que sufría una Vizcayaaislada. Ello sería posible gracias al apoyo del comercio con el Reino Unido. Mantuvo relaciones tensas con la dirección central de su partido, Izquierda Republicana, lo que provocó que fuera expulsado del mismo en febrero de 1938. A pesar de ello, permaneció en el Gobierno de Euzkadi a título personal, vinculado más estrechamente al lehendakari Aguirre y al PNV. Tras la caída de Vizcaya, José Antonio Aguirre le envió a Buenos Aires como delegado con el fin de trabajar a favor de los vascos emigrados a Argentina, especialmente para los niños refugiados. Cuando Manuel de Irujo formó el Consejo Nacional de Euskadi se integró en él. Desde Buenos Aires Aldasoro participará activamente con la revista _Galeuzca_, colaborando con nacionalistas catalanes y gallegos en el exilio. En 1946 regresó a San Juan de Luz formando parte del reorganizado Gobierno de Euzkadi. En marzo de 1947 participará en la constitución en París del _Movimiento Federalista Vasco_ y en febrero de 1949 participa en París en la Constitución del _Consejo Federal Español del Movimiento Europeo_. Falleció en Cuba el 2 de febrero de 1952
[9] Sindicalista de la Unión General de Trabajadores (UGT) y secretario permanente de la sección metalúrgica de la UGT de Vizcaya y Guipúzcoa, además de militante del Partido Socialista Obrero Español (PSOE). Miembro del Comité Central Socialista de Euskadi, concejal en el Ayuntamiento de Éibar (Guipúzcoa) y Consejero de Trabajo, Previsión y Comunicaciones del primer Gobierno de Euzkadi desde 1936. Como profesional, fue gerente de la cooperativa de producción socialista mas importante de España, Alfa, que producía la máquina de coser _Alfa_. Entre otras cosas, es recordado por haber sido quien izara la bandera republicana en el Ayuntamiento de Éibar en 1931antes que ningún otro sitio de España. Participó activamente en la revolución de 1934 por lo que paso un tiempo en la cárcel. Como Consejero de Trabajo, Previsión y Comunicaciones del primerGobierno de Euzkadi gestionó los sueldos y ayudas a los obreros, se ocupó de los asuntos relativos a seguros sociales, de la organización de las pensiones de guerra, el estudio de la creación de la Caja de Accidentes de Trabajo del País Vasco, la requisa de vehículos por motivos bélicos y la reorganización del sistema de comunicaciones del País Vasco, estableciendo un complejo sistema de correos para el envío y recepción de cartas a través del _Servicio Nacho-Enea_en San Juan de Luz (Francia). Después de la guerra se exilió en México, donde falleció en 1965después de trabajar como administrador del Colegio Madrid de México.
[10] Afiliado a la Unión General de Trabajadores, compaginó su trabajo con los estudios nocturnos en la propia UGT. Durante el gobierno de Primo de Rivera, debió exiliarse en Francia hasta 1926. A su regreso se esforzó en reorganizar el sindicato socialista y fue nombrado presidente de la UGT de Vizcaya hasta la llegada de la Segunda República. Con las elecciones municipales de 1931 fue elegido concejal de Bilbao. Desde su puesto propuso que la ikurriña fuera nombrada la bandera oficial del País Vasco, lo que sucedió en 1936.Participó activamente en la revolución de 1934, siendo detenido y condenado, aunque más tarde escapó de prisión. Consejero de Industria delGobierno vasco. Sus buenos contactos con los trabajadores de la industria pesada y de armamento vasca, además de un gran prestigio en el entorno socialista, fueron su aval. Destacó en este periodo su capacidad para movilizar los recursos propios del País Vasco que evitaran debilitar la actividad industrial, y así se mantuvieron abiertas y activas la mayoría de las fábricas y operativo el puerto bilbaino. Cuando era inminente la toma por las tropas nacionales de todo el territorio vasco, Santiago Aznar, junto a Juan de Astigarrabía y Jesús María de Leizaola crearon laJunta de Defensa de Bilbao. Caída la ciudad huyó a Francia por Santoña, reuniéndose con el Gobierno vasco en el exilio en Barcelona. Instalado tras la guerra primero en Marsella, marchó después a Méjico. Realizó gestiones para el lehendakari en París y Londres. Después se estableció en el exilio en Caracas definitivamente hasta su fallecimiento en 1979.
[11] Estudió de forma autodidacta contabilidad y peritaje mercantil por los que aprobó una oposición a inspector fiscal en el Ayuntamiento de Bilbao. Militante del PSOE, fue concejal, tercer y primer Teniente de Alcalde del Ayuntamiento de Bilbao. Durante la Guerra Civil Española fue miembro de la Junta de Defensa de Vizcaya del PSOE, siendo nombrado Consejero de Asistencia Social en el primer Gobierno de Euzkadi de 1936 puesto en el cual tuvo que encargarse de organizar y asistir a la multitud de refugiados guipuzcoanos que llegaron a Vizcaya después de la derrota de esa provincia. Pasó a Cataluña y luego a Francia como el resto del Gobierno de Euzkadi donde fue el encargado de organizar la red llamada _Refugiados Vascos_ y representante de la Delegación Española para la Infancia Evacuada de España. Falleció en París en 1941.
[12] Militante del Partido Comunista de España y Consejero de Obras Públicas del primer Gobierno de Euzkadi en 1936. Llamado _Asti_, estudió Naútica durante tres años y se embarcó como marinero. Participó en la creación de células comunistas por toda España y se convirtió en uno de los líderes del movimiento sindical de la costa guipuzcoana. Este liderazgo le proporcionó una imagen favorable para acceder a la dirección central del PCE en 1932, pero se impusieron las tesis del socialismo revolucionario y la Komintern impuso a José Díaz. En 1934 fue elegido secretario general de la Federación Vasco-Navarra del PCE y primer secretario general del recién creadoPartido Comunista de Euskadi, aunque quedó frustrado por la escasa autonomía con la que contaba respecto del PCE. Es nombrado Consejero de Obras Públicas del primer Gobierno Vascoen representación del PCE. Caída Euskadi, sus enemigos dentro del partido le acusan de ser responsable y lo expulsan del partido, marchándose a su exilio de Panamá con la ayuda de sus compañeros del Gobierno de Euzkadi. Tras el triunfo de la Revolución cubana en 1959 se va a vivir a Cuba con su familia. Cuando en 1974 es reorganizado el Partido Comunista de Euskadi ocupa un puesto en la ejecutiva central dirigida por su antiguo enemigo Ormazábal. Las discrepancias internas volvieron a surgir entre ellos y _Asti_ acompañó al sector mayoritario del partido que, dirigido por Roberto Lertxundi, confluyó en Euskadiko Ezkerra al que dedicó los últimos años de su vida. Falleció en San Sebastián en 1989.


----------



## I. de A. (9 Ago 2019)

*El PNV y las masacres rojas en Bilbao, 9*

13] Militante de Acción Nacionalista Vasca llegó a ser Consejero de Agricultura, Comisario de Abastos y Armamento en el Gobierno de Euzkadi durante la Segunda República. Se exilió enFrancia, aunque pasó un tiempo en México. Hasta 1979, mantuvo su puesto de consejero en el exilio (como consejero de Agricultura hasta 1952, sin cartera desde entonces). En recuerdo a su trayectoria al frente de la Consejería, se estableció por el Gobierno Vasco los _Premios Gonzalo Nárdiz de etología_.
[14] Médico, responsable del área de radiología del Hospital de Basurto. Aparte de su labor profesional, Espinosa fue muy activo en los círculos republicanos de la política vizcaína. Elegido concejal del ayuntamiento de Bilbao el 12 de abril de 1931 en las listas de la Conjunción Republicano Socialista. Con el advenimiento de la República fue nombrado miembro de la comisión gestora de la Diputación de Vizcaya. Más tarde fue Gobernador Civil de Burgos y deLogroño. Con la constitución de Unión Republicana, en 1934, Espinosa fue elegido su presidente en Vizcaya. Al estallar la Guerra Civil, fue nombrado comisario de Comunicaciones en la Junta de Defensa de Vizcaya creada en agosto de 1936. Tras la aprobación del Estatuto de Autonomía, Espinosa se integró en el gobierno presidido por José Antonio Aguirre, como consejero de Sanidad. Promovió la creación de la facultad de Medicina en la Universidad Vasca, creada por el Gobierno Vasco, en el Hospital de Basurto.
[15] La llamada “embajada rusa”, en la que trabajaba el personal diplomático, de “inteligencia” y los asesores militares soviéticos, se estableció en un piso del nº 35 de la calle Alameda de Recalde
[16] Teniente Coronel de Infantería del Ejército Republicano durante la Guerra Civil, y posteriormente asesor militar de la Unión Soviética. Tras la caída del _frente del Norte_ fue ascendido a Teniente coronel, siendo nombrado jefe de Operaciones del _Ejército de Levante_ y dirigiendo operaciones desde Valencia hasta el fin de la guerra en que se exilió a Rusia. Asesor militar de la URSS prestó servicios en el extranjero, siendo conocido por su papel de consejero militar junto al ejército cubano durante la invasión de Bahía de Cochinos, y participando como asesor bélico enviado por el gobierno soviético en otros conflictos como la Guerra de las Arenasentre Marruecos y Argelia (asesorando al ejército argelino), y como asesor junto al gobierno de Hanoi en la Guerra de Vietnam. Regresó a España en 1977. Aquejado de una enfermedad incurable, Ciutat regresó a Cuba a solicitud de Fidel y Raúl Castro poco después de instalarse en España, falleciendo en la citada isla caribeña. Sus restos descansan en el panteón de las Fuezas Armadas Revolucionarias del cementerio de Colón en La Habana.Se le conoció también como _Algazel _(nombre masónico), _Pavel Pablovich Stepanov _(nombre ruso) y en Cuba _Ángel Martínez Riosola, “Angelito._
[17] Se integró en la masonería, tal vez porque la Orden del Gran Arquitecto parecía ofrecer, gracias a su influencia política y a sus contactos, ciertas oportunidades de ascenso o evidentes mejoras en la profesión (cambios de destino, traslados de arma o cuerpo, etc.)El triángulo Goethe de Bilbao, perteneciente a la Gran Logia del Centro de España, uno de los organismos federados en el Gran Consejo Federal Simbólico del Grande Oriente Español, recomendó vivamente a la logia Altuna, nº 15 de San Sebastián, en plancha del 18 de agosto de 1932, “al profano Francisco Ciutat de Miguel, natural de Madrid, de veintidós años de edad y profesión militar, que desea pertenecer a nuestra augusta Orden y al que por este triángulo se admitió su solicitud”, destacando que, además, los informes practicados por los propios masones sobre su conducta profana habían resultado positivos y, por lo tanto, se le consideraba digno de pertenecer a la masonería.
[18] Es manifiesto el interés de la masonería por controlar la enseñanza, la justicia y las fuerzas armadas. En Francia, por ejemplo, el «affaire des fiches» puso de manifiesto hasta qué punto se ascendía a oficiales masones y, por el contrario, se bloqueaba la promoción de los católicos. En cualquier caso, siempre actuaban con un gran corporativismo primando su fraternidad.
[19] No se fiaban de la izquierda no nacionalista, por ello el comandante Artolozaga recomendaba hacerse con el mayor potencial militar posible de cara a un posible enfrentamiento con la izquierda no nacionalista, en caso de que se opusieran a una posible independencia vasca. Para el estudio de dicho proyecto de independencia realizaron a principios de 1937 una serie de reuniones.
[20] Se sigue en este trabajo lo expuesto en la Causa General.
[21] Este cargo, Director General de Prisiones y Venancio Aristeguieta Azpiroz, Inspector General de Prisiones, (junto a Monzón responsables de las masacres de los presos vizcaínos), salieron huyendo en la primera quincena de junio ante el avance de los nacionales.
[22] José Luis de la Granja, _El resultado final_, en _República y Guerra Civil en Euskadi_, 1990.
[23] Comisión de la Memoria Histórica de la CNT -Secretaría de Prensa y Propaganda- CNT de Bilbao


----------



## Incorrezto (9 Ago 2019)

se justo, en combate tampoco mataron a tantos, fueron las bombas de la legion condor y los moros quienes se llevaron la palma. los italianos recibieron más que dieron.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Ago 2019)

*EL GENOCIDIO franquista. Los canallas duermen tranquilos y las VÍCTIMAS aún claman justicia desde las entrañas de la tierra*





Parte del objetivo de la transición fue que no se transformara el orden que levantó el Genocidio sociológico y jurídico franquista. El objetivo del franquismo en lo sociológico fue la destrucción de la identidad del pueblo español, y en lo jurídico fue destruir parcialmente el grupo nacional español. Querían transformar España a través del terror. Las élites militares y políticas que prepararon el golpe de Estado del 18 de julio de 1936 tenían un “plan sistemático de destrucción” del adversario. La Justicia debe revisar documentos militares del franquismo para ver el papel que tuvo el terror en la transformación social que acometieron. 
El Gobierno español impide la discusión y la apertura de las causas para que un Tribunal analice las evidencias, escuche a los testigos, y tome pruebas históricas del caso.Gabriel Jackson desglosa el número de muertes: “100.000 en los campos de batalla; 10.000 por las incursiones aéreas; 50.000 por enfermedades y desnutrición (durante la guerra civil); 20.000 por represalias políticas en la zona republicana, hasta 50.000 según Paul Preston; 200.000 por represalias franquistas durante la guerra; 200.000 prisioneros republicanos muertos por ejecución o enfermedades de 1939 a 1943”. Paul Preston calcula 180.000 desaparecidos en fosas clandestinas a los que hay que sumar las ejecuciones con sentencia y las muertes en la cárcel por torturas, enfermedad o malos tratos. Charles Foltz, corresponsal de Associated Press en Madrid durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, publicó en 1948 la obra “The masquerade in Spain” sosteniendo que el número de ejecutados o muertos en prisión entre 1939 y 1944, según el Ministerio de Justicia, asciende a 192.684. Antony Beevor especula que “la represión franquista durante la guerra y la posguerra causaría 200.000 víctimas
España es el único país europeo con más de 120.000 desaparecidos y unas leyes que garantizan la impunidad de sus asesinos. Naciones Unidas reclama a las autoridades españolas que elaboren un “plan nacional de búsqueda de desaparecidos”, anule la ley de Amnistía de 1977 y enjuicie a los autores e implicados en el exterminio sistemático de fuerzas políticas de izquierdas perpetrado entre julio de 1936 y noviembre de 1975. El principio de jurisdicción universal reconoce la competencia de cualquier tribunal para encausar a los responsables de delitos contra la humanidad. Son crímenes que nunca prescriben por su especial gravedad. La España de la Transición no hizo justicia, y los asesinos y torturadores continuaron en sus puestos, a veces condecorados y homenajeados.
Otra cuestión que no se está abordando ha sido la apropiación sistemática de menores que se calcula en no menos de 30.000 casos. Esto es importante porque atraviesa con el terror a toda la segunda generación, generando dudas sobre sus orígenes. Esta actitud es conforme a los 20 años de pacto de silencio de la Transición. Debe revisarse a pesar de que aún hoy exista mucha insistencia en que no hay que mirar para atrás.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Ago 2019)

LA VENTANA
MEMORIA HISTÓRICA
*"El estado español debe pedir perdón y asumir su responsabilidad"*
*El periodista Carlos Hernández, autor de 'Deportado 4.443', denuncia que la democracia española haya tardado más de 40 años en reparar la memoria de los españoles que lucharon contra Hitler*





Supervivientes del campo de concentración nazi de Mauthausen (Austria), en 1945. / GETTY

El Boletín Oficial del Estado (BOE) ha publicado este viernes —con 80 años de retraso—una lista de más de 4.000 nombres que recoge la identidad de los españoles que fallecieron en los campos de concentración nazis de Mauthauseny Gusen. Un reconocimiento oficial al que los escasos supervivientes de ese horror le otorgan *más valor que a cualquier homenaje*.

"Eduardo Scott, un gaditano que pasó cuatro años y medio en Mauthausen y logró sobrevivir, me decía que, quedando ya tan pocos, el mejor homenaje es *que se conozca la verdad* de lo que realmente ocurrió. Cuál fue nuestra historia y cuáles fueron nuestros nombres. Por eso hoy me he emocionado al ver toda esa lista", ha explicado el periodista *Carlos Hernández* en La Ventana.

Hernández ha investigado muchos de los nombres de esa lista y, de hecho, recreó en Twitter la experiencia de su propio tío abuelo, Antonio Hernández. Una historia que luego convirtió en una novela gráfica: _Deportado 4.443_.

*MÁS INFORMACIÓN*

Un paso más para reconocer las 4.427 víctimas españolas en Mauthausen
Un bombero viaja en bici hasta Mauthausen para honrar la memoria de su abuelo
En su opinión, "lo más sangrante" es que Franco les declarase "apátridas" y que la democracia española haya tardado más de 40 años en reparar esa circunstancia, tratándose de *hombres y mujeres que lucharon contra Hitler*. Algunos supervivientes, de hecho, han muerto con nacionalidad francesa.
Hernández ha aplaudido el gesto de este viernes, pero recuerda que se trata solo de "un primer paso" porque la lista publicada en el BOE es un recuento parcial. "Falta incluir *muchos nombres que están documentados*, y alrededor de otros medio millar más de españoles fallecidos en otros campos", ha dicho.
El periodista ha denunciado además que España sea "el único país del mundo civilizado" con monumentos dedicados a genocidas y criminales de guerra, como Queipo de Llano o el propio dictador Franco. *"El estado español debe pedir perdón y asumir su responsabilidad"*, ha dicho. "También las empresas que hoy cotizan en el Ibex 35 y que en su momento usaron a presos del franquismo para enriquecerse, como detalla Isaías Lafuente en su libro _Esclavos por la patria"._


----------



## I. de A. (10 Ago 2019)

*Arturo Barea y la forja de la propaganda.*



Unos historiadores dicen que a Arturo Barea Ogazón lo recomendó su amigo Antonio Mije, otros que fue un tal Velilla, no se ponen de acuerdo. En lo que sí coinciden es que el enchufe de censor se lo dieron los comunistas.


El caso es que le mandaron a entrevistarse con Luis Rubio Hidalgo, un tipo, que según dicen quienes lo trataron, era engreído, taimado y oportunista.

Luis Rubio acababa de ser nombrado Jefe de la Oficina de Prensa y Propaganda del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores y ofreció a Barea un puesto de censor nocturno de prensa extranjera.

El puesto no era baladí porque era por la noche cuando los corresponsales extranjeros telegrafiaban sus crónicas para que pudieran publicarse en los diarios matutinos de Europa y América. Además, por la noche había menos cola porque los diplomáticos no solían usar el servicio en el que tenían prioridad.

Arturo Barea se defendía en francés, pero de inglés andaba muy justito. Aunque podía leer y traducir, su nivel de comprensión oral dejaba bastante que desear.


Arturo Barea era huérfano de padre y de origen humilde, pero un tío suyo pagó su educación en un colegio de curas, tenía 39 años al estallar la guerra.
Los comunistas desconfiaban de los españoles que habían aprendido idiomas en el extranjero porque la gente viajada solía tener dinero y escaseaban los que estuvieran a favor de la dictadura del proletariado. Sin embargo Arturo Barea era de fiar: hijo de una lavandera y afiliado a la UGT, se había criado en una cochambrosa buhardilla del Avapiés.

Barea aceptó encantado el puesto de censor. Después de varias iniciativas frustradas, al fin tenía la oportunidad de poner su particular granito de arena en la lucha contra el fascismo.

*Trabajando en la oficina de prensa y propaganda.*

Un coche oficial del Ministerio lo llevaba todas las noches al edificio de la Telefónica en la Gran Vía.

Hoy día, cualquiera manda un güasap a Londres o Nueva York, pero en aquella época sólo podía hacerse desde las oficinas de la International Telephone and Telegraph (ITT) de donde partía el cableado que hacía posible las comunicaciones internacionales de Madrid.

La oficina de Información y Propaganda ocupaba la planta quinta y en la cuarta estaba la sala de prensa de los corresponsales extranjeros.

La misión asignada a Barea era muy simple: no permitir que se publicase nada que hiciera dudar del éxito rotundo de las fuerzas leales al Gobierno de la II República.

Pero la tarea no era fácil por culpa de la cruda realidad: durante los tres primeros meses de conflicto, los rebeldes avanzaron 600 km llegando hasta las puertas de Madrid procedentes de Sevilla y haciendo un rodeo por Extremadura.


La prensa madrileña anuncia la rendición de los golpistas en el Alcázar de Toledo.



> Las informaciones oficiales no cuadraban con la situación de los frentes.



El gobierno proporcionaba a la prensa unos partes de guerra más dirigidos a mantener la moral que a proporcionar información verídica y por tanto solían estar en contradicción con la realidad.



> _“El opio que cotidianamente la prensa repartía a manos llenas, no bastaba a enmascarar el peligro creciente.” (Eduardo Zamacois - El Asedio de Madrid.)_



Por poner un ejemplo: fuentes oficiales anunciaron hasta en 11 ocasiones la inminente toma del Alcázar de Toledo.

En la última, invitaron a todos los corresponsales a cubrir el momento en que los dinamiteros encenderían la mecha que haría saltar la fortaleza por los aires, pero fue un fiasco. La explosión voló una de las torres, pero cuando se despejó la polvareda comprobaron que los fascistas seguían disparando desde las que quedaron en pie y continuaron llegando a Madrid unidades milicianas que se batían en retirada.

Los corresponsales no creían en los comunicados oficiales y se buscaban la vida para transmitir a sus redacciones la realidad de lo que estaba pasando.

En París, Londres o Nueva York estaban hartos de crónicas que informaban de retiradas estratégicas que asegurarían una posterior victoria y presionaban a sus corresponsales para que contrastaran la información que llegaba del otro lado.


Redacción de un periódico canadiense en los años 30.
Los periodistas intentaban colar a los censores gato por liebre y buscaban fórmulas para decir la verdad de lo que veían y oían en la calle: retiradas en desbandada, refugiados y colas de racionamiento.

Había dos censuras: una para la prensa española y otra para lo que se publicaba en el extranjero.

Los artículos que aparecían en los periódicos anarquistas y comunistas españoles contenían información que hubiera interesado en el exterior, pero la censura prohibía a los corresponsales extranjeros citarlos o reproducirlos.

Cada día que pasaba, el trabajo de Barea se hacía más y más estresante porque se le colaba demasiada información y sus jefes le presionaban.

*Engañando a la censura.*



> _La propaganda era más potente que todos los ejércitos, la propaganda era, indiscutiblemente, el arma más eficaz de que disponía el Gobierno de Valencia. (Edward Knoblaugh - Corresponsal en España.)_



Aprovechando su bajo nivel de inglés, los periodistas recurrían al sencillo truco de cambiar el sentido de las frases para que al inocente Arturo Barea le parecieran inocuas.

El procedimiento era el siguiente:

Las noticias debían ir acompañadas de su correspondiente traducción al español. Una vez que el censor ponía su sello en la copia traducida, el corresponsal quedaba habilitado para transmitir.

Posteriormente el periodista hacía cola hasta que le llegaba el turno de dictar el mensaje a su oficina en el extranjero. A su lado se situaba Arturo Barea, que debía permanecer alerta, para evitar que se cursase algo que no constara en la copia traducida.

Arturo Barea tenía el pie apoyado en un pedal que cortaba la transmisión si el periodista intentaba leer algún párrafo tachado por la censura o añadía algo que no figuraba en la traducción.


Quizás te interese también: La forja de un rebelde y dos libros más. (Reseña del libro autobiográfico de Arturo Barea.)
Cuando los artículos iban escritos a máquina, se exigía copia duplicada; en cambio no se exigía si iban escritos a mano. Los periodistas preferían entregar escritos a mano porque así podían intercalar una o dos líneas, después de que fueran sellados y aprobados por el censor.

Otro truco era dictar deprisa añadiendo u omitiendo algún adverbio negativo que cambiaba totalmente el sentido de lo escrito.

Los primeros meses se permitía al periodista mandar algún mensaje personal junto con los artículos y así frases como _“necesito más dinero para gastos”_ o _“digan a mi familia que estoy bien y a salvo” _eran en realidad notas en clave.

Los corresponsales pronto aprendieron que debían poner al principio la información más inocente y dejar la verdadera noticia disimulada en medio del texto de la crónica.

Al principio en las redacciones creían que se trataba de mala praxis periodística. No tenía lógica dejar lo más sensacionalista para el final, pero pronto se dieron cuenta de que se trataba de un método de trabajo obligado por las circunstancias.


Largo Caballero, recién nombrado Presidente del Gobierno, asiste a la rendición del Alcázar.
Conforme las tropas rebeldes se acercaban a Madrid, Arturo Barea estaba más y más presionado por sus jefes.

En su fuero interno consideraba contraproducente ocultar la realidad de lo que estaba pasando, pero desobedecer las consignas acarreaba ser acusado de derrotista, o peor aún: traidor a la causa del pueblo.

Al principio, al acabar de dictar el artículo, dejaban hablar al corresponsal con la agencia, pero lo acabaron prohibiendo porque los periodistas utilizaban una jerga difícil de entender para un españolito con bajo nivel de inglés.

_“Los peces gordos se disponen a salir disparados”_ supuso para el corresponsal Edward Knoblaugh la primicia mundial de que el Gobierno se disponía a huir a Valencia.
Nunca se lo perdonaron.

Resulta sorprendente que el ínclito historiador Paul Preston, sólo dedica dos citas a éste periodista en su "Idealistas bajo las balas". Dos estúpidas citas que, uno que es muy mal pensado, cree que tienen como único objetivo hacernos creer que Knoblaugh, el periodista que dio la primicia mundial de la huida del Gobierno a Valencia, era obtuso periodista de poca valía profesional. Caca, caca, por ahí no busques... que ya he buscado yo.

Los corresponsales díscolos no son bien tratados por Preston, y da la casualidad que tampoco fueron bien tratados por el Gobierno de la República: recibían con retraso las invitaciones para asistir a las conferencias de prensa, sus crónicas se “perdían” en el despacho del censor bajo una pila de papeles, no les llegaban a tiempo los salvoconductos y a los cupones de gasolina les faltaba algún sello reglamentario y no podían trasladarse en coche al frente.


> El trabajo se hacía imposible para el corresponsal non grato, que no podía competir con los periodistas que redactaban sus crónicas al gusto del gobierno.



Los corresponsales de _“la vieja guardia”_ [en la jerga periodística eran los que estaban destinados en Madrid antes de la guerra] tenían buen conocimiento del español y un amplio círculo de informadores y contactos que los convertían en sujetos incómodos para el gobierno y por lo que parece, también resultan "incómodos" para Preston.

La mayoría acabó abandonando la zona republicana y fueron sustituidos por jóvenes entusiastas [usualmente izquierdistas] buscando la primicia que diera fama a su carrera profesional, éstos si que son verdaderos "idalistas bajo las balas" para algunos.


Quizás te interese también: Ksawery Pruszynski, el corresponsal más friki de la guerra civil. Otro periodista olvidado por Preston.
*Primeros bombardeos sobre Madrid.*

Normalmente estaba prohibido informar de las bajas leales, pero la política cambió cuando empezaron los bombardeos sobre Madrid.

Además de destruir infraestructuras militares y de comunicaciones, los bombardeos causaron la muerte de civiles en una magnitud que no se había vivido en ninguna guerra anterior. También se ensayaban, por primera vez en la historia, bombardeos que tuvieran una _"actuación desmoralizadora"_ sobre la población.


Izquierda: madre con su hijo en el entierro de Durruti. Derecha: misma foto utilizada en un cartel de propaganda, se han borrado los puños alzados.
Tras los primeros bombardeos, los periodistas comprobaron que la censura era menos rigurosa si informaban de la muerte de civiles, cuantos más mejor. Los periodistas se convirtieron entonces en los _“contables del terror”_ y el número de muertos de cada bombardeo empezó a depender de la imaginación de cada corresponsal.

Un caso paradigmático es el bombardeo de Guernica: de los 2.000 muertos que llegó a publicar el periódico comunista L'Humanité, la historiografía actual sitúa la cifra entre 150 y 250.

Si un comunicado oficial anunciaba un _“deliberado y feroz bombardeo a un hospital”_ el corresponsal, para no tener problemas, debía omitir la presencia próxima de un emplazamiento de artillería o de un depósito de municiones.


> _”Repasé después de la guerra todo lo que había mandado y la verdad es que creo que no habría cambiado ni una palabra. Claro que mi intención era contar al público británico la heroica resistencia de los madrileños, no el número ni el tipo de los tanques rusos.”_ _(Geoffrey Cox.)_



Hasta que amaneció un día en el que los estampidos sonaron diferente, ya no era la aviación, esta vez se trataba de cañonazos.


El edificio de la Telefónica se convirtió en objetivo militar. En la misma línea de tiro y unas calles más abajo, se ubicaba el edificio de la Dirección General de Seguridad (C/ Victor Hugo, 4).


----------



## I. de A. (10 Ago 2019)

*2

La huida.*
El 6 de Noviembre, Barea fue llamado al despacho de su jefe Rubio Hidalgo.
El ambiente era de mudanza apresurada. Rubio anunció oficialmente a Barea lo que ya sabía todo Madrid: que las tropas rebeldes habían llegado al Manzanares, la caída de la capital era inminente.
El gobierno se trasladaba a Valencia y los funcionarios debían seguir al gobierno. Barea –que sólo era un voluntario interino–, debía quedarse para cerrar la oficina y después intentar salvar su propio pellejo.
Le entregaron dos meses de salario:_ “para que si las cosas vienen mal se pueda bandear un poco.”_
Si el Gobierno hubiera tomado la decisión de marchar a Valencia tres o cuatro semanas antes, su alejamiento habría simulado responder a un plan. Pero ahora, con los insurgentes en Carabanchel, aquello parecía una humillante huida.
Barea estaba pensando en esto [o algo parecido,] cuando se fijó en unas fotos.

Fotos de niños tomadas en el depósito de cadáveres de Madrid, según el testimonio de Barea habían muerto en un bombardeo sobre Getafe.

_"Encima de la mesa, una hilera de fotografías con brillo de seda me mostraban una sucesión de niños muertos."_
Entonces preguntó a su jefe:
_— ¿Qué va usted a hacer con esas fotografías?
— Quemarlas, y los negativos también. Queríamos haberlas usado para propaganda, pero conforme están las cosas, al que le cojan con estas fotos le vuelan los sesos en el sitio._
En "La LLama," [el último libro de su trilogía autobiográfica,] Barea asegura que eran las fotos de unos niños fallecidos por el bombardeo de un Junker sobre la escuela de Getafe, les habían prendido un número para identificarlos:
_— ¡Déjeme usted llevármelas!
Rubio se encogió de hombros y le alargó la caja con los negativos:
— Si quiere usted arriesgar el pellejo, es cuenta suya._
[En cursiva extractos de la trilogía "La Forja de un Rebelde", de Arturo Barea.]
*Barea se queda en Madrid y llegan los nuevos jefes.*
Arturo Barea decidió quedarse en la oficina de prensa desobedeciendo las órdenes recibidas. No quiso huir –al contrario–, mientras Madrid resistiera decidió que mantendría funcionando el servicio de censura y daría a conocer al mundo el horror de aquellas fotos.
El nuevo gobierno militar-municipal del General Miaja le confirmó en el cargo y dos rusos: Mijail Kolstov y Vladimir Gorev pasaron a controlar la censura.
El primero era corresponsal de Pravda y espía personal de Stalin en Madrid. El segundo era agregado militar de la embajada soviética y jefe de la delegación del GRU, el servicio de inteligencia militar.
Con los nuevos jefes la censura se profesionalizó. Ya no se trataba tanto de bloquear la información, como de convertirla en un aparato al servicio de la causa.
La tragedia de España atraía la atención mundial y el objetivo era que el proletariado del mundo [unido] levantara el puño saludando a Madrid. Cuantos más políticos e intelectuales rechazaran la política de no intervención de sus gobiernos, mejor.


> _“La Guerra Civil española afectó de forma directa solamente a una pequeña parte del globo, pero atrajo hacia España la atención del mundo entero. (...) Por ello, durante la Guerra Civil el campo abierto a los propagandistas era amplio y diverso.” (Herbert Rutledge Southworth)_



La oficina de censura contrató americanos, polacos, franceses, austriacos, etc... expertos en idiomas, muchos de ellos adiestrados en Moscú.
Entre ellos, Ilse Kulcsar, una austriaca rellenita de voz suave que acabó siendo la mujer más importante de la vida de Barea [estaba casado, con hijos y tenía una amante cuando la conoció.] Ilse hablaba cinco idiomas.
Arturo Barea decidió entregar las fotos de los niños muertos en Getafe a su amigo del partido comunista. _“Había un chiquitín con la boca abierta de par en par en un grito que nunca acabó.”_
Tiempo después tuvo viajar a Valencia a entrevistarse con su antiguo jefe. Luis Rubio no aceptaba de buen grado que Arturo Barea ocupara ahora su antiguo despacho. La huida le había dejado en desairada situación.
Pasó unos días en Valencia antes de que su antiguo jefe se dignara a recibirlo en el palacio que habían incautado para instalar las nuevas oficinas del Servicio de Prensa y Propaganda y mientras esperaba se dedicó a pasear por la ciudad.
Las tiendas rebosaban de fruta, pollos, pescado y toda clase de alimentos que escaseaban en Madrid. En la plaza de Emilio Castelar, tocaba una banda de música y, frente al ayuntamiento, pudo ver un gigantesco cartel de propaganda con las fotos de los niños de Getafe.

Según Barea los niños habían muerto en un bombardeo a Getafe. No aparecen en el registro de cementerio municipal, en Getafe nunca les han hecho un homenaje, nadie conoce a sus familias.
Las fotos habían acabado en manos de Jaume Miravitlles, jefe del Comisariado de Propaganda de la Generalitat de Cataluña y las había distribuido por todo el mundo con esta sentencia: _"Que el mundo civilizado juzgue."_
La guerra continuó y los problemas de Barea con los jefes de Valencia no se solucionaron. En 1938, tuvo que exiliarse, junto con Ilsa Kulcsar, en Francia. La guerra no había terminado y el S.I.M. le seguía los talones.
Nunca regresaron, Barea acabó teniendo pasaporte inglés, pero esa ya es otra historia...
*BIBLIOGRAFÍA.*
“La Forja de un Rebelde.” Arturo Barea Ogazón. Ed. Debolsillo. (2010)
“Corresponsal en España,” H. Edward Knoblaugh. Ed. Fermín Uriarte (1967)
“Hotel Florida, verdad, amor y muerte en la guerra civil,” Amanda Vaill. Ed. Turner (2014)
[Hemos escrito una reseña de los tres libros anteriores en este artículo de nuestro blog.]
"Idealistas bajo las balas" Paul Preston. Ed. Debate (2007.)
"Guerra Gráfica, fotógrafos, artistas y escritores en guerra." Michel Lefebvre-Peña. Lungwerg Editores (2013)
Corresponsales en la Guerra de España. Centro Virtual del Instituto Cervantes.
Colección de posters de la guerra civil de la UC San Diego.
La matanza de los inocentes de Getafe. Interesante estudio de José María Real Pingarrón, un vecino de la localidad.


----------



## fredesvindo (10 Ago 2019)

María del Niño Jesús Baldillou y compañeras, Beatas
Mártires Escolapias, 8 de agosto 


Por: . | Fuente: Escolapias.org 








*Religiosas Mártires*
*Martirologio Romano:* _En Valencia, España, beatas María del Niño Jesús Baldillou y Bullit y sus compañeras, vírgenes del Instituto de las Hijas de María de las Escuelas Pías y mártires, que, en la persecución contra la fe, salieron gloriosamente al encuentro de Cristo, su Esposo, martirizadas por la violencia de los enemigos de la Iglesia (1936)._





*María del Niño Jesús Baldillou y Bullit*
Nació en Balaguer (Lérida), el 6 de febrero de 1905. Allí transcurrió su infancia y juventud. En 1924 ingresó en el noviciado escolapio de Masnou (Barcelona), donde profesó el 18 de abril de 1927 a los 22 años de edad. Ya en el noviciado dio muestras de una virtud poco común y de una obediencia esmeradísima. Destinada al colegio de Valencia, en esta casa permaneció hasta su muerte, ocupada en los oficios domésticos. Tanto para la comunidad como para las niñas fue modelo de vida totalmente entregada al Señor, en la sencillez y alegría de la cotidiana educación. Joven a los 31 años, el 8 de agosto de 1936, el Señor la encontró preparada para su encuentro con Él, en las playas del Saler (Valencia)

*Presentación de la Sagrada Familia (Pascalina) Gallén y Martí*
Era natural de Morella (Castellón). Nació el 20 de noviembre de 1872, en un hogar profundamente cristiano. Dios lo bendijo con cuatro hijas y las cuatro fueron religiosas: una Hija de la Caridad y tres Escolapias. Junto con su hermana Josefa, hicieron el noviciado en San Martín de Provensals (Barcelona), y allí profesaron el 30 de Agosto de 1892. Tras siete años en el colegio de Olesa de Montserrat fue destinada al colegio de Valencia; en este colegio estuvo el resto de su vida, sembrando la Buena Nueva del Reino entre las niñas confiadas a su apostolado. Fue un modelo constante para sus hermanas de comunidad: sencilla y modesta, humilde y servicial. Y como recompensa, a los 64 años, Dios la invitó al supremo sacrificio de amor, el 8 de agosto de 1936.

*María Luisa de Jesús Girón y Romera*
Nació en Bujalance, (Córdoba) el 25 de agosto de 1887. Fue alumna del colegio de Bujalance. Ingresó en el noviciado de Carabanchel (Madrid), en el 1916, y profesó el 31 de marzo de 1918. La mayor parte de su vida escolapia la pasó en Cuba. De 1934 a 1936, entre las niñas valencianas, derrochando simpatía con su característico gracejo andaluz. Siempre se la vio alegre y jovial, con la sonrisa en los labios y una serenidad que admiraba a sus hermanas. En varias ocasiones comentó que no le importaría morir mártir. Y el Señor escuchó sus deseos a sus 49 años de edad y 18 de profesión religiosa, un caluroso 8 de agosto de 1936, en las playas valencianas del Saler.

*Carmen de San Felipe Neri (Nazaria) Gómez y Lezaun*
Natural de Eulz (Navarra), nació el 27 de julio de 1969. Sintió la llamada del Señor e ingresó en el noviciado de Carabanchel (Madrid), donde profesó el 8 de septiembre de 1895. Ese mismo día destinada al colegio de Valencia. Encargada de la portería durante 41 años, vivía intensamente la vida escolapia y sabía hermanar el trabajo y la oración. Afable y sonriente, supo transformar aquella portería bulliciosa, por el constante ir y venir de las alumnas y sus familiares, en una Betania, donde se recreaba el Señor, que le acompañaba siempre. Su vida fue unja preparación continua, y ante la llamada apremiante del Señor, el 8 de agosto de 1936, supo responder con heroísmo, a los 67 años de edad, junto a sus otras cuatro hermanas escolapias.

*Clemencia de San Juan Bautista (Antonia) Riba y Mestres*
Nació en Igualada (Barcelona), el 8 de octubre de 1893. Alumna del colegio igualadino escolapio se distinguió por su aplicación y simpatía natural. Sintió pronto el deseo de abrazar la vida religiosa, pero no pudo realizar sus deseos hasta el 31 de mayo de 1919, fecha de su profesión religiosa. Después de una breve estancia en el juniorato de Zaragoza, fue destinada al colegio de Valencia. Las hermanas que convivieron con ella aseguraban que todas la querían: las superioras hallaban en ella un descanso y consuelo, las hermanas un corazón amplio, siempre dispuesto a hacer el bien; y las alumnas una madre. En la playa del Saler trocó la vida terrena por el cielo, cuando contaba 41 años de edad.

M. María Baldillou, M. Presentación Gallén, M. Mª Luisa Girón, M. Carmen Gómez, y M. Clemencia Riba formaban parte de la comunidad escolapias de Valencia. Dada la situación persecutoria y antirreligiosa en la ciudad, el 19 de julio de 1936, buscaron refugio en un piso de la calle de San Vicente, cerca del colegio. Allí pasaron días calamitosos. El 8 de agosto de 1936, a las cinco de la mañana, fue asaltada la vivienda por unos milicianos. Habían sido denunciadas y debían declarar en el Gobierno Civil. Un coche las esperaba a la puerta. Peor no fueron llevadas al Gobierno Civil, sino a la playa del Saler, donde al amanecer de ese mismo día, sellaron con su sangre su vida de fidelidad al Señor, y en la ciudad del Turia recibieron la palma del martirio.

Seducidas por Cristo - Maestro vivieron entregadas a la educación, bajo el lema calasancio "Piedad y Letras". Fueron vidas sencillas, ejemplares, empapadas de bienaventuranzas y sonrisas, que sembraron entre las niñas y jóvenes los frutos de su madurez y de sus experiencias pedagógicas, hasta derramar su sangre por amor. Mujeres fieles y prudentes, humildes y fuertes como buenas hijas de Santa Paula Montal, vivían con sencillez y amor, entregadas totalmente a la educación de las niñas y jóvenes, a la promoción de la mujer, sin intervenir, ni mezclarse para nada en la política, agitada y hostil a la iglesia.

Porque eran discípulas de Cristo, derramaron su sangre, con serenidad y paz, glorificando a Dios con la profesión de su fe y perdonando a los que las injuriaban y asesinaban. Estas Mártires Escolapias, ofreciéndose en holocausto al Señor, son el testimonio más elocuente de su amor a Cristo y un estímulo real para la Escuela Pía y para la iglesia en general, en su vida de seguimiento de Jesús.

Fueron solemnemente Beatificadas, el 11 de marzo de 2001, por el Papa Juan Pablo II en la Plaza de San Pedro como parte de un total de 233 mártires por su fe.


----------



## Incorrezto (10 Ago 2019)

https://hablemosdegetafe.files.word...ria-la-matanza-de-los-inocentes-de-getafe.pdf

share picture


----------



## fredesvindo (10 Ago 2019)

*Historias de la Historia de España Cap. 94. Un general, un desastre y unos asesinos republicanos.*
21/08/201508/08/2016Cervantes 

*El 29 de julio la columna del general Navarro se retiró hasta Monte Arruit. Allí organizó la defensa de la misma con una fuerza de 3.017 soldados. Sin víveres, agua y municiones suficientes, sin que las tropas españolas que estaban llegando a Melilla fueran capaces de salir a combatir y rescatar a las tropas asediadas del general Navarro, éste se vió obligado a capitular tras 14 días de asedio. Cuando el 11 de agosto los soldados comenzaron a salir de Monte Arruit, los moros se echaron sobre ellos masacrándoles a todos.*


Felipe Navarro y Ceballos-Escalera, Barón de Casa Davalillo, nació en Madrid, 21 de julio de 1862. Su padre fue Carlos Navarro y Padilla y su madre Francisca Ceballos-Escalera y de la Pezuela, hermana de Joaquín Ceballos-Escalera y de la Pezuela, Marqués de Miranda de Ebro y General de Artillería.

Ingresó como alumno en la Academia de Caballería el 1 de septiembre de 1877, siendo promovido al empleo de alférez en julio de 1880. Fue destinado al Regimiento de Pavía hasta agosto de 1882, en que fue nombrado ayudante de campo del Ministro de la Guerra con 20 años y dos años de servicio en filas.





Report this ad



Cuando en octubre de 1883 Martínez-Campos dejó el Ministerio de la Guerra y pasó a ser Capitán General de Ejército, se llevó consigo a Navarro, primero destinado a sus órdenes directas y luego nombrándole su Ayudante de Campo en febrero de 1885.

En septiembre de 1888 se le destinó al Regimiento de la Reina, y en noviembre ascendió al empleo de Teniente con 26 años. Continuó en el regimiento hasta diciembre de 1890, en que pasa de nuevo al Regimiento de Pavía. Posteriormente ejerció el cargo de ayudante de campo de los Generales de División D. Federico Ochando y D. Bernardo Echaluce.

En diciembre de 1892 volvió a destinársele al Regimiento de la Reina. En septiembre de 1893 fue nombrado alumno de la Escuela Superior de Guerra, pero en el mes de noviembre fue destinado al Ejército de Operaciones de Africa, que mandaba el Capitán General D. Arsenio Martínez Campos, de nuevo como ayudante de campo suyo. Participó en las operaciones de Melilla hasta marzo de 1894, y recibió una Cruz Blanca al Mérito Militar de Primera Clase. A finales de ese mes se incorporó a la Escuela Superior de Guerra.

El 26 de junio de 1886 se casó con María Cristina Morenés y García Alessón, Baronesa de Casa Davalillo, nacida en Madrid el 20 de octubre de 1862. Era hija de Carlos Morenés y Tord, Barón de Cuatro Torres y Gentilhombre de Cámara, y de María Fernanda García Alessón y Pardo, Condesa del Asalto y Baronesa de Casa Davalillo.

En septiembre de 1888 se le destinó al Regimiento de la Reina, y en noviembre ascendió al empleo de Teniente con 26 años. Continuó en el regimiento hasta diciembre de 1890, en que pasa de nuevo al Regimiento de Pavía. Posteriormente ejerció el cargo de ayudante de campo de los Generales de División D. Federico Ochando y D. Bernardo Echaluce.



En diciembre de 1892 volvió a destinársele al Regimiento de la Reina. En septiembre de 1893 fue nombrado alumno de la Escuela Superior de Guerra, pero en el mes de noviembre fue destinado al Ejército de Operaciones de Africa, que mandaba el Capitán General D. Arsenio Martínez Campos, de nuevo como ayudante de campo suyo. Pero dos meses después de iniciar sus estudios los interrumpió, al producirse en Melilla las derrotas españolas con las que comenzó la que se conocería como Guerra de Margallo o Primera Guerra del Rif, presentándose voluntario al Ejército de Operaciones de África cuyo mando se entregó a Martínez-Campos, de quien de nuevo fue nombrado Ayudante de Campo en noviembre de 1893.

Participó en las operaciones hasta la finalización de la campaña en marzo de 1894, por las que fue recompensado con una Cruz del Mérito Militar con distintivo Blanco de 1.ª Clase. A finales de ese mes se reincorporó a la Escuela Superior de Guerra, pasando poco después a pertenecer al Regimiento de Caballería de Santiago.

En abril de 1895, al iniciarse la guerra de independencia cubana o Guerra del 95, interrumpió de nuevo sus estudios para incorporarse voluntariamente al Ejército de la Isla de Cuba como Ayudante de Campo de su General en Jefe, de nuevo Martínez-Campos. Emprendió a su llegada operaciones de campaña contra los insurrectos separatistas, condecorándosele con la Cruz al Mérito Militar con distintivo Rojo de 1.ª Clase por su actuación en las operaciones sobre Mayari Arriba y por su comportamiento en el combate del 3 de junio librado en Seboruco. El 7 de enero de 1896 participó en el combate sostenido en el ingenio de San Dimas, concediéndosele por el mérito que entonces contrajo la Cruz de María Cristina (tercera recompensa al valor, antecesora de la Medalla Militar) de 1.ª Clase.

Ese mismo mes Martínez-Campos fue relevado por el General Valeriano Weyler y Nicolau como Gobernador de Cuba, así que Navarro también regresó a la península a finales del mismo. Fue nombrado Ayudante de Campo de su tío, el General de División D. Joaquín Ceballos-Escalera y de la Pezuela, prosiguiendo sus estudios en la Escuela Superior de Guerra. En marzo de 1896 ascendió a Capitán (con 33 años) y en septiembre concluyó por fin su accidentado curso de Estado Mayor. Al mes siguiente, y con el fin de realizar las prácticas reglamentarias del Cuerpo de Estado Mayor, se le destinó al IV Cuerpo de Ejército a la vez que se le nombraba, por quinta y última vez, Ayudante de Campo de Martínez-Campos, que moriría en 1900.


----------



## fredesvindo (10 Ago 2019)

*Guerra en Filipinas.*


En enero de 1897 embarcó voluntario para Filipinas, donde la sublevación había estallado unos meses antes, para continuar allí las expresadas prácticas. Durante su estancia en las islas se distinguió en diversos hechos de armas y *fue condecorado* por ello: *Cruz al Mérito Militar con distintivo Rojo de 1.ª Clase pensionada* por los combates del 3 y 4 de mayo en el barranco Limbong y en el pueblo de Indang; *ascenso a Comandante por méritos de guerra (segunda recompensa al valor después de la Cruz Laureada de San Fernando) por la toma de Maragondón* el 11 de mayo *(con 34 años, habiendo estado pues de Capitán apenas un año); Cruz al Mérito Militar con distintivo Rojo de 2.ª Clase pensionada* por la acción sostenida el 30 de mayo en Talisay, en la que resultó herido; *y Cruz de María Cristina de 2.ª Clase por el combate reñido en Minuján* el 9 de diciembre.


Aunque el 23 de diciembre el General Fernando Primo de Rivera y Sobremonte y los rebeldes firmaron el Pacto de Biak-na-Bato que puso fin a las hostilidades, Navarro permaneció aún hasta marzo de 1898, en comisiones de servicio, cooperando en la sumisión y entrega de armas de diversas partidas rebeldes. Por ello fue recompensado con una Mención Honorífica.


A su regreso a la metrópoli recibió por fin el Diploma de Estado Mayor, quedando de reemplazo hasta que en mayo fue destinado al Regimiento de Caballería de Reserva de Madrid nº 39 y en septiembre al Regimiento de Cazadores de Lusitania. Allí permaneció hasta diciembre de 1902, en que pasó a la Escuela Militar de Equitación como Profesor y Jefe del Detall (Departamento Estadístico de Trámite Administrativo de Libros y Listados, lo que viene a ser nuestra actual Sección de Personal o S-1). El 4 de octubre de 1905 fue nombrado por el Rey Alfonso XIII Gentilhombre de Cámara con ejercicio. En enero de 1906 volvió al que fue su primer destino, el Regimiento de Pavía, y ese mismo año, durante las fiestas organizadas en la Corte *con ocasión de la boda de Alfonso XIII, se le comisionó a las inmediatas órdenes de los Príncipes Genaro, Raniero y Felipe de Borbón-Dos Sicilias (hijos de Alfonso de Borbón-Dos Sicilias y Austria, pretendiente al trono del Reino de las Dos Sicilias y cabeza de su Casa Real)*. En 1909 ante S.A.R. el Prínncipe Rupprecht de Baviera; y acompañó a la Familia Real en sus viajes por España y Francia.


Consumado jinete, formó parte del jurado de los Concursos Hípicos Internacionales celebrados en Bruselas en 1905 y en Lisboa en 1909.


En mayo de 1914 fué destinado como Jefe de Caballería de la Comandancia Militar de Larache. Obtuvo una Cruz Roja al Mérito Militar de Tercera Clase por los combates del 2 de agosto que se libraron en Sidi-bu-Haya y hayera Tuila; y una Cruz de María Cristina de Segunda Clase por el combate de R´gaia del 18 de noviembre.





*Guerra de Melilla*
El 21 de noviembre de 1909, tras los graves sucesos que dieron lugar a la Guerra de Melilla, se le agregó al Cuartel General del Comandante en Jefe de las Fuerzas del Ejército de Operaciones en Melilla, prestando servicios de campaña y asistiendo el día 26 a la toma de Sebt, Eulad-Daud y Atlaten. El 30 de diciembre, terminadas las hostilidades, regresó a la península. *En agosto de 1913 ascendió a Coronel (con 51 años)*, siguiendo en el cargo de Ayudante de Órdenes del Rey.


Asistió en 1914 a varias operaciones en el territorio de Larache, contrayendo méritos por los cuales fue recompensado con la Cruz del Mérito Militar con distintivo Rojo de 3.ª Clase. En mayo de 1914 fue nombrado Jefe de las Fuerzas de Caballería de la Comandancia General de Larache, constituidas en una Agrupación para los efectos del mando y servicio, saliendo de nuevo a campaña. Por su notable participación en diversos combates recibió varias recompensas: Cruz al Mérito Militar con distintivo Rojo de 3.ª Clase por los combates del 2 de agosto que se libraron en Sidi-bu-Haya y Hayera Tuila; y Cruz de María Cristina de 2.ª Clase por el combate de R´gaia del 18 de noviembre. Al cargo que venía desempeñando de Jefe de las Fuerzas de Caballería de la Comandancia General de Larache, en mayo de 1915 se le sumó el de Subinspector de las Tropas de la citada Comandancia, prestando meritorios y distinguidos servicios en ambos cometidos.


*Promovido a General de Brigada en octubre de 1916 (con 54 años)*, permaneció en situación de cuartel hasta que un año después, el 17 de octubre de 1917, se le confió la 3.ª Brigada de Caballería, la cual mandó hasta el 31 de agosto de 1918 en que, designado Jefe de Sección del Ministerio de la Guerra, se hizo cargo de la Cría Caballar y Remonta. En dicho cometido y en comisión de servicio, revistó en septiembre el 3.er Establecimiento de Remonta en Écija, Sevilla; en diciembre el 5º Depósito de Caballos Sementales de Zaragoza y en mayo de 1919 los Depósitos de Caballos Sementales y Establecimientos de Remonta de Jaén, Córdoba, Sevilla y Cádiz, presenciando a la vez la entrega de los potros a los Cuerpos de Caballería. Mientras tanto, ese mismo año fue nombrado caballero gran cruz de la Orden de San Hermenegildo con antigüedad del año anterior.


*Comandancia General de Ceuta*
En julio de 1919 su viejo conocido de las campañas de Cuba y Larache, el General de División de Caballería Manuel Fernández Silvestre, fue nombrado Comandante General de Ceuta. Estando vacante el puesto de Segundo Jefe, Navarro lo reclamó y al mes siguiente, el 25 de agosto, se le concedió. Como Segundo Jefe de la Comandancia General de Ceuta, inspeccionó las posiciones del territorio y asistió a las operaciones de campaña desarrolladas en el mismo, dirigiendo varias de ellas. Del 11 al 23 de febrero de 1920 asumió el mando accidental de dicha Comandancia.


En febrero de 1920 Silvestre pasó a ser Comandante General de Melilla. Cuando quedó vacante el puesto de Segundo Jefe, Navarro lo solicitó y se le concedió el 5 de noviembre. Este cargo de Segundo Jefe de la Comandancia General de Melilla llevaba consigo el de Presidente de la Junta de Arbitrios de la ciudad, lo que significaba a efectos prácticos que era el Alcalde de Melilla. Esta función le consumía gran parte de su tiempo, en una época en la que la ciudad iba creciendo a ritmo acelerado. Aunque Navarro participó en todas las acciones militares de importancia, el general Silvestre no le hacía partícipe de la información ni del curso de los acontecimientos político-militares.





Desde el primer día se dedicó a recorrer el territorio y visitar las posiciones ocupadas, asistiendo a cuantas operaciones se desarrollaron, algunas de las cuales dirigió personalmente. El 6 de abril de 1921 se le concedió la Gran Cruz del Mérito Militar con distintivo Rojo _*“en atención a las circunstancias que concurren en [él], y muy especialmente a los servicios de campaña prestados y méritos contraídos en nuestra Zona de Protectorado en África durante un período de operaciones mayor de seis meses, en virtud de propuesta del Alto Comisario de España en Marruecos y de acuerdo con el Consejo de Ministros”*_.


Desde el 21 de abril al 4 de mayo estuvo encargado interinamente del mando de la Comandancia.


*Navarro ha pasado a la posteridad por su actuación en el llamado Desastre de Annual*, en julio y agosto de 1921, frente a la fuerzas de Abd el-Krim. El mismo día en que se iniciaba este desastre,* el 22 de julio, Silvestre moría tras ordenar la evacuación de la base avanzada de Annual. Navarro asumió entonces el mando y dirigió la retirada de las desmoralizadas fuerzas españolas, intentando organizarlas y recuperar por el camino a las máximas guarniciones posibles*. Retrocedió *combatiendo durante seis agotadores días, deteniéndose en Ben Tieb, Dar-Drius, El Batel y Tistutin hasta llegar el día 29 a Monte Arruit.* Al estar ocupado por el enemigo todo el terreno entre esta posición y Melilla, *la única forma de continuar la retirada era abandonando a los heridos. Navarro se negó a ello y decidió aguantar la posición hasta la llegada de refuerzos, lo que supuso la salvación de Melilla* pues las cabilas rebeldes se centraron en acabar con este foco de resistencia en vez de proceder contra la indefensa ciudad. Monte Arruit fue muchas cosas extremas. Fue una posición que lo resumió todo, en definitiva un defensa a ultranza…


*Llegada de la columna de Navarro a Monte Arruit*
“Mientras parte de la columna penetra en Monte Arruit desordenadamente, el general Navarro se ha quedado solo. _«¡Españoles, que os habéis dejado atrás a vuestro general!»_,* les gritarán. Y pronto varios oficiales se organizan para defenderle. Ahí están el capitán Sánchez-Monge, Gilabert y el jefe de los restos del Alcántara, Primo de Rivera. La situación es angustiosa y cargada de incertidumbre. *La harka está muy encima* y empieza a mezclarse con soldados y oficiales *en un combate casi cuerpo a cuerpo*. *Uno de los rifeños apunta al general español, prácticamente a bocajarro. Pero «Primo de Rivera detuvo un caballo abandonado y en él montó al general, en el preciso momento»* en que suena un disparo que «destrozó el cráneo del moro, cuya masa encefálica salpicó la barba y la gorra del general»**,…”.
_(Morir en África, la epopeya de los soldados españoles en el Desastre de Annual, pág. 399)._


La posición estaba guarnecida por una sección de la 1ª Compañía Provisional del Rgto. “Ceriñola” núm 42, al mando del teniente Antonio García Fernandez, con unos 48 hombres de tropa.


Tenía unos 500 metros de perímetro y 10.000 metros cuadrados en su interior, correspondiente aproximadamente a una tercera parte del espacio de la Puerta del Sol. En su interior se hallaban tres barracones y casas dedicadas a depósito de Intendencia, casa de Policía, horno y residencia del jefe de la posición.


Ya hemos comentado en su momento cómo efectuó su retirada y en qué condiciones llegaron los restos de la columna Navarro a Monte Arruit la mañana del 29 de julio, trayendo unos 900 hombres, muchos heridos, enfermos e inútiles.


Una vez reunidas las fuerzas, se cifraron en un número aproximado de unos 3.017 los hombres presentes en la posición, procedentes de la columna Navarro y de las posiciones en retirada que pudieron retenerse en Monte Arruit. Para ellos se disponía de 23 sacos de arroz, 16 sacos de judías y 10 sacos de garbanzos, algo de café, azúcar y 109 litros de aceite. Respecto a municiones, las tropas de “San Fernando” tenían 11 cargadores, es decir, 55 cartuchos por soldado; el “Ceriñola” tenía tan solo 200 fusiles para 280 hombres, con 30 cartuchos por arma y una caja de reserva que no llegaba a 200 cargadores.


Quebrantada la moral de los combatientes, el general Navarro organizó la defensa de los 500 metros de perímetro de la posición, asignando las unidades en sectores de defensa, comenzando por la derecha de la puerta de entrada hasta cerrar el perímetro por la izquierda: “Melilla”, “África”, Ingenieros, “Ceriñola”, “San Fernando”, Caballería y Artillería.


El frente ocupado por Caballería, Artillería y la sección del Ceriñola de guarnición en la posición era el favorito de los ataques de los rifeños, pues estaba a unos 20 metros de los edificios de unas cantinas abandonadas que ocupaba el enemigo y desde los que arrojaba granadas de mano, dinamita y piedras continuamente, obligando con ello a la tropa estar permanentemente presente en el parapeto y causarles numerosas bajas. En una ocasión los disparos de cañón abrieron una brecha en el muro y los moros lo eligieron como objeto de sus ataques, que debían rechazarse en reñidos combates cuerpo a cuerpo con arma blanca.


Las comunicaciones con Melilla se hacían con heliógrafo con grandes dificultades debido a las frecuentes nieblas; no se hacían directamente sino a través de las posiciones de Zeluán primero, y la Restinga y el Atalayón más tarde.


El enemigo no dejó de disparar con fuego de cañón ninguno de los días del asedio, excepto uno.


La tarde de ese mismo día se ocupó un pozo cercano a la puerta de la posición, con tan mala suerte que al pocos instantes un soldado desesperado de sed se acercó al mismo y cayó en él, inutilizando el pozo con su muerte.


El en telegrama que el general Navarro envía al general Berenguer le dice que está _*“convencido de la imposibilidad de replegarse más, si no recibe refuerzos”*_. Y en la conferencia que celebra el general Berenguer con el ministro de la Guerra a las 12:30 horas, manifiesta al gobierno que tiene intención de autorizar al general Navarro dar por terminada su heroica resistencia, una vez que reconocía que había quedado a salvo el honor militar.
*30 de julio, sábado*


Al día siguiente de la llegada de la columna Navarro, los rifeños comenzaron los disparos de los cañones. El teniente coronel Primo de Rivera se encontraba en la zona destinada al Cuartel General. Al oír la señal, el teniente coronel procedió a tumbarse en el suelo, y ya su mano tocaba la tierra cuando un proyectil le seccionó un brazo; el proyectil fue a estallar más allá, en un grupo de caballos matando a ocho de ellos. El teniente coronel fue conducido al cuarto destinado al depósito de víveres, donde existía la única cama que había en la posición, propiedad del Auxiliar de Intendencia.


Era una mísera estancia, completamente desmantelada, en que la única luz de exterior penetraba por una estrecha ventana abierta a gran altura en el muro, y en la que, para impedir la entrada del calor, se colocó una manta de soldado.


Al teniente coronel se le amputó el brazo sin anestesia, con una navaja barbera, mordiendo un pañuelo y rogando al médico que acabase cuanto antes.


*31 de julio, domingo*


Ese día el general Navarro telegrafió a Melilla que el “enemigo hizo 48 disparos de cañón a 2000 metros de distancia con gran eficacia, causando numerosas bajas y grandes destrozos en posición y ganado”. El general Berenguer contestó autorizando al general Navarro a adoptar las medidas que creyera más convenientes, una vez que la defensa había llegado al límite del heroísmo; en caso de cesar la defensa, le recomendaba tratar con el caid Ben Chelal “que, aunque rebelde, podrían obtenerse más ventajosas condiciones”.


La falta de agua era el enemigo más cruel. A cargo de su reparto estaba el teniente Manuel Sánchez Ocaña, ayudante del 1º Batallón del Rgto. “San Fernando”. Las tropas de Infantería e Ingenieros estaban encargadas de hacer las aguadas, y sufrían en ellas muchas bajas. En los combates que se libraron para conseguirla se distinguieron los soldados de “San Fernando”. Tanto mejoró su espíritu combativo que lograron apoderarse de una casa vecina a la aguada, donde una compañía destacada protegía el servicio de ésta.


Para batir la aguada los moros habían construido una trinchera en la que, parapetados, disparaban contra los soldados españoles que iban por el agua, llevándose a los que caían heridos. En la mañana del día 31 de julio la aguada se cobró las bajas de un jefe, tres oficiales y 86 de tropa. Otro día tan solo regresaron entre 20 ó 30 soldados de los 180 hombres de “África” y “San Fernando” que salieron a buscar el agua.


Se intentó de nuevo por la tarde. Esta vez el general Navarro ordenó que saliesen una compañía de “Ceriñola” y otra de “San Fernando” a proteger la aguada; los españoles tomaron la trinchera y las casas inmediatas, con lo que se pudo hacer la aguda varios días seguidos. Pero los moros construyeron una segunda trinchera y volvieron a impedir de nuevo la aguada los tres últimos días del asedio.


Mientras tanto, en Melilla seguían llegando tropas peninsulares de refuerzo. Ese día se pasó revista a los quince batallones expedicionarios ya llegados y se constató su mal estado, por lo que el general Berenguer decidió no acudir en socorro de Monte Arruit. Los informes que el Estado Mayor de la Comandancia y uno de los generales llegados a Melilla dirigieron al general Berenguer son demoledores: la fuerza expedicionaria llegada era un amasijo de hombres mal pertrechados y sin instrucción alguna. Dieciocho días después de su llegada a Melilla aún no estaban preparados para salir al campo. Como previendo lo que dirían los informes, esto es lo que le dijo el 29 de julio el general Berenguer al ministro de la Guerra:


_*“Marchar con estas fuerzas a auxiliar a Zeluán y Montearrui sería exponerlas a un fracaso y dejar descubierta la plaza, que hoy está amenazada por todo su frente; no dispongo de efectivos, porque los batallones recibidos son muy pequeños y la gente no está instruida para poder batirse … no tenemos garantía alguna de que las tropas puedan combatir con eficacia. Es un caso extraordinario, pues no se trata de reforzar un ejército con elementos nuevos, sino de crear un ejército para combatir al día siguiente.”*_





*3 de agosto, miércoles*


El general Berenguer afirmó haber enviado un telegrama al general Navarro en el que le autorizaba “adoptar resoluciones que propone u otras que de momento estime oportunas, recomendándole trate de retener rehenes u otras garantías análogas que alejen toda posibilidad de traición”.


Según los supervivientes de Monte Arruit, este mensaje nunca llegó a su destino. Sin embargo, tiene su importancia a la hora de enjuiciar la estimación que se hacía del enemigo, pues en el archivo de mensajes de la Comandancia aparece sin firma y con la expresión original* “una traición muy probable” tachada y sustituida por la de “toda posibilidad de traición”*.


Ese día salieron de servicio de agua unos 200 hombres desarmados, que fueron acometidos por un numeroso grupo de moros, resultado muertos la mayor parte de ellos.


Por la noche se envió un telegrama desde Alhucemas al general Berenguer avisando de la salida de varios emisarios hacia Monte Arruit con la intención de suspender el fuego contra ella.


----------



## fredesvindo (10 Ago 2019)

*7 de agosto, domingo*


Otro disparo de Artillería cayó en la “Plazoleta de la Muerte”; mató al cornetín del Cuartel General, hirió al general Navarro en la pierna, a los capitanes de Estado Mayor Sánchez Monge y Sáinz Gutierrez, al intérprete Alcaide y al asistente del general; y causó además 29 bajas entre un grupo de soldados del regimiento “Melilla”, matando a la mayor parte de ellos, entre ellos un suboficial.


Al *capitán Sánchez Monge* hubo que seccionarle una pierna.


Respecto a las posibles negociaciones de rendición, el general Navarro sabía que el general Berenguer había enviado emisarios a Abd el-Krim y que el jefe Ben Chel-lal y Si Dris Ben Said se habían ofrecido a mediar a fin de alcanzar las condiciones más aceptables de capitulación; por ello, a mediodía el general Navarro envió un telegrama al general Berenguer diciéndole “ruego a V.E. haga saber emisarios que deben empezar por venir ellos a hablar”, pues la “Policía y chusma que le rodea ha querido varias veces negociar entrega campamento, y como carecen garantías, me he negado y ha vuelto cañoneo.”


*8 de agosto, lunes*


Los moros que iban a negociar la rendición de las tropas españolas llegaron a Monte Arruit la noche anterior. De ese modo, a las 08:00 horas del 8 de agosto el general Navarro envió un telegrama al general Berenguer diciendo que “estoy esperando la llegada de los Jefes que me comunicaron anoche desde fuera.”


En el mensaje del general Berenguer a la misma hora le dice que “si no han llegado emisarios, le autorizo para tratar con enemigo que le rodea, aun a base de entregar las armas, pues mi principal deseo, una vez extremada la defensa al punto que lo han hecho, es salvar vidas esos héroes, en los que tiene puesta la vista España entera, que los admira”.


Un sargento de Intendencia salió con 16 hombres, sin armamento, para intentar la aguada con un carro-cuba; los moros les hicieron prisioneros, pero mataron a un cabo por estar enfermo.


La falta de medios terapéuticos para luchar contra las heridas y las enfermedades amenazan con gangrenar cualquier herida por leve que sea, llegando a producirse 167 muertos por infección durante todo el asedio.


El único médico superviviente declaró que más de medio millar de hombres descansaban en la enfermería sin posibilidad de asistencia alguna. Sus sufrimientos eran oídos por todos los defensores, quienes abrían constantemente sepulturas para enterrar a los muertos. Los gritos eran a veces tan insufribles que los colocaban junto a los parapetos. Allí encontró la muerte el capitán Maroto, que yacía gravemente herido y que encontró la muerte por la explosión de una granada que cayó junto a él.


El comandante Villar, de la Policía Indígena, es enviado fuera de la posición a parlamentar con los moros. El comandante no regresó, siendo hecho prisionero y llevado a Axdir.


*9 de agosto, martes*


Se recibe en la posición una carta del comandante Villar en la que daba seguridades de la formalidad de los jefes que habían de pactar y comunicaba que en Nador se había pregonado en el zoco el respeto a los cristianos.


Antes de que los jefes moros llegasen a la posición, el general Navarro envió al general Berenguer el siguiente telegrama: “Ruego a V.E. haga llegar la profunda gratitud de soldados esta columna a S.M. el Rey, por el alentador saludo que nos dirigió en momentos angustiosos de peligro y tribulación”.


Los jefes moros llegaron a la posición. Entre ellos se encontrada el ya citado Ben Chelal, con quien el general Berenguer ya había entablado negociaciones (incluso con el propio Abd el-Krim) a través de un intermediario llamado Idris Ben Said. Los moros son recibidos en la puerta por el capitán Sáinz, pero se niegan entrar en la posición con los ojos vendados, lo que obliga al general Navarro a personarse en la puerta de la posición arrastrando su pierna herida, apoyado en un bastón y del brazo de un oficial. Apoyado en el pilar derecho de la puerta, comienzan las negociaciones y se pacta la siguiente capitulación:


Retirada de la compañía destacada en la casa que protegía la aguada a la posición principal.


Organización de un convoy con los heridos, que viajarían con la columna, proporcionando los moros medios de transporte para los mismos.


El resto de la columna, con los heridos como ya queda dicho, sería escoltada por los jefes moros hasta el Atalayón.


Los heridos más graves quedarían en la posición con los médicos y una guardia de 50 hombres.


Los soldados entregarían todo el armamento (solo les quedaban a los españoles unos cinco cartuchos por fusil); los oficiales podrían conservar sus pistolas.


Ante la imposibilidad de convocar un consejo de oficiales que los alejarían peligrosamente de sus hombres, el capitán Sainz recabó las opiniones de jefes y oficiales; los supervivientes declararon posteriormente que fueron de la opinión de que no había ninguna posibilidad de prolongar la resistencia.


*10 de agosto, miércoles*


La falta de agua obligaba a beber los líquidos más repugnantes. Mientras se estaba en negociaciones con los moros no se pudo hacer tampoco la aguada; algunos de ellos se acercaban a la posición a vender agua y tabaco a los españoles.


*11 de agosto, jueves*


Hecho el pacto y extendida un acta en árabe por los secretarios de los jefes moros, el capitán Aguirre transmitió lo acordado en un telegrama al general Berenguer. Acto seguido se comenzó a dar cumplimiento a lo pactado.


Un jefe moro fue con el teniente Gilaberte a la aguada para incorporar a la posición a la compañía allí destacada.


A las 13:00 horas el convoy de los heridos comenzó a salir de la posición, llegando su cabeza hasta la estatua del león que se levantaba en mitad de la cuesta que separaba la posición de la carretera y que fue levantado en honor del general Jordana.


Los soldados del regimiento “San Fernando”, tras entregar el armamento a los notarios moros, llegaron a la puerta principal de la posición; allí hicieron un alto para impedir la salida de posibles fugitivos.


Detrás comenzaron a concentrarse el resto de las unidades, una vez entrado el armamento.


El general Navarro, dando visibles muestras de cansancio y acompañado de los miembros de su Cuartel General, camina hacia la entrada, bien para presenciar el desfile de los soldados según unos, bien para firmar el acta de capitulación que ya debería estar redactado según otros; se sentó a la sombra de uno de los muros arruinados colindante con la posición.




En un momento dado el general y sus acompañantes son rodeados por un grupo de indígenas y empujados y violentamente conducidos hacia las casas del poblado. Mientras tanto, a sus espaldas se consuma la traición: los moros entran en la posición matando soldados españoles desarmados a diestro y siniestro. Algunos oficiales y soldados lograron salvarse al refugiarse en los escasos accidentes del terreno. Los soldados del regimiento “Africa”, que aún no habían entregado el armamento, se enfrentan a sus agresores al mando del capitán Marciano González Valles (Compañía de Ametralladoras, 1º Batallón); agotaron sus municiones en lucha desigual hasta caer todos ellos muertos. Fueron los últimos combatientes de la Comandancia General de Melilla, completamente derrumbada.


Sus cuerpos quedaron mutilados, desnudos, insepultos, durante un mes y medio, hasta que los españoles llegaron el 24 de octubre durante la campaña de la reconquista del territorio. En la columna española iba encuadrado el comandante Franco, de la 1ª Bandera de La Legión, quien, en su libro “Diario de una Bandera” dice lo siguiente:


“Renuncio a describir el horrendo cuadro que se presenta a nuestra vista. La mayoría de los cadáveres han sido profanados o bárbaramente mutilados. Los hermanos de la Doctrina Cristiana recogen en parihuelas los momificados y esqueléticos cuerpos, y en camiones son trasladados a la enorme fosa.


“Algunos cadáveres parecer ser identificados, pero sólo el deseo de los deudos acepta muchas veces el piadoso engaño, ¡es tan difícil identificar estos cuerpos desnudos, con las cabezas machacadas!


El 8 de agosto de 1921 el gobierno aprobó un plan para reforzar las tropas españolas destinadas en el Protectorado español de Marruecos con unidades expedicionarias procedentes de unidades con guarnición en la Península. De esta forma, solo del arma de Infantería, fueron desembarcados en Melilla 40 batallones expedicionarios entre los meses de julio y octubre; 12 batallones expedicionarios en Ceuta entre el mismo periodo; y otros 9 batallones expedicionarios en Larache en el mes de agosto. También fueron desembarcadas otras unidades expedicionarias de Caballería, Artillería e Ingenieros.




*Número de bajas*


Si de los 3.017 hombres se deducen los que abandonaron la posición el 2 de agosto saltando el parapeto y los aproximadamente 300 ingresados en la enfermería, quedarían unos 2.500 combatientes. El número de muertos durante el asedio ascendió a 419 individuos; unos 433 fueron heridos durante el mismo. Se estima que murieron asesinados por los moros unos 2000 soldados el día de la salida de la capitulación.


Sobrevivieron 61 hombres de los 3.000 sitiados. Se respetó la vida de algunos oficiales (entre ellos Navarro) con el fin de presionar a España y canjearlos por dinero, algunos artilleros o sanitarios de los que precisaban colaboración y, en fin, algunos soldados afortunados. Los cadáveres quedaron insepultos hasta la reconquista de la posición varios meses después.


Navarro permaneció año y medio prisionero de los rifeños en Axdir, capital de la cabila de Abd el-Krim (la Beni Urriaguel) y por tanto capital también de la República del Rif. Durante su cautiverio sufrió numerosas vejaciones por parte de sus captores, llegando a pasar encadenado largos períodos de tiempo, con una argolla de 50 kilos al cuello, pero se portó muy dignamente en todo momento, exponiendo su vida muchas veces con reclamaciones en defensa de sus hombres.


*Navarro y los demás* cautivos* fueron liberados finalmente el 27 de enero de 1923*, *tras las negociaciones* llevadas a cabo *con Abd el-Krim por parte de Horacio Echevarrieta, a cambio de 80 000 duros de plata*, fue trasladado a Melilla, de donde pasó a Madrid. La grave crisis política creada tras el desastre llevó, en septiembre de ese año, a la instauración de la Dictadura de Primo de Rivera.




Tras su liberación fue sometido a un Consejo de Guerra a raíz del Expediente Picasso de depuración de responsabilidades, enfrentándose a graves acusaciones por parte del fiscal. No obstante, la defensa que hizo el Auditor del Cuerpo Jurídico Militar Luis Rodríguez de Viguri fue tan aplastante que el fiscal retiró los cargos al día siguiente de la vista, que se celebró el 23 de junio de 1924.


Rehabilitado por completo, al mes siguiente (4 de julio) fue ascendido a General de División (con 61 años) sin ocasión de vacante, es decir, produciendo un exceso de plantilla que se consideró justo desagravio, y ese mismo día se le encomendó el mando de la 9.ª División. Un mes después, el 9 de agosto, fue nombrado General Inspector de las Fuerzas de Caballería de la Península, trasladándose a Extremadura durante el mes de septiembre para reconocer la zona en que debían desarrollarse las maniobras de las fuerzas de Caballería y Artillería de la I Región.


*Comandante General de Ceuta*
Días después (el 27 de septiembre) fue nombrado Comandante General de Ceuta, en cuyo cometido recorrió e inspeccionó el territorio, tomó parte activa en las operaciones de campaña realizadas en el de Ceuta-Tetuán, dirigió varios combates y en diciembre dirigió el repliegue de las tropas españolas desde el Zoco de Arbaá a Ben-Karrik, pasando por Tarranes y Karikera. El 2 de noviembre de 1925 fue nombrado Ayudante de Campo del Rey, pero quedó en comisión a las órdenes del Alto Comisario del Protectorado de España en Marruecos y General en Jefe del Ejército de Operaciones en África.


Menos de un mes después, el 26 de noviembre de 1925, cesó en su comisión y se incorporó a su destino como Ayudante de Campo del Rey. El 3 de febrero de 1926 se le concedió la Gran Cruz de María Cristina “en atención a los señalados servicios prestados y méritos contraídos en operaciones activas de campaña en nuestra Zona de Protectorado en Marruecos, en el lapso de tiempo comprendido entre 1 de agosto de 1924 y 1 de octubre de 1925, a propuesta del Ministerio de la Guerra, de acuerdo con el Consejo de Ministros y en vista del favorable informe emitido por el Consejo Supremo de Guerra y Marina”.


*El 31 de agosto de 1926 y tras sólo 2 años como General de División, ascendió a Teniente General (con 63 años)*, asumiendo el 8 de septiembre el cargo de Capitán General de la VI Región (Burgos). *El 29 de abril de 1927 fue nombrado Capitán General de la I Región (Madrid)*, puesto que ocupó durante tres años hasta que *el 27 de marzo de 1930*, dos meses después de la dimisión de Primo de Rivera y gobernando el Almirante Aznar,* fue nombrado Jefe de la Casa Militar del Rey y Comandante General del Real Cuerpo de Guardias Alabarderos*.


*Cuatro meses más tarde*, el 24 de julio, *pasó a situación de primera reserva por haber cumplido la edad reglamentaria*, lo que ponía punto final a su carrera. *Tenía 68 años de edad y nada menos que 53 de servicio activo*. Pero su carrera no llegó a su fin técnicamente hasta que* cuatro años después, el 26 de julio de 1934, pasó a situación de segunda reserva por haber cumplido la edad reglamentaria. Acababa de cumplir 72 años, hacía tres que se había instaurado la Segunda República y gobernaba entonces el bienio radical-cedista o de derechas*.


*Epílogo*


El General Navarro, quien toda su vida la dedicó a la milicia, 53 años de servicio, sobrevivió a cinco guerras, la de Margallo, la Guerra de Cuba, la de Filipinas, la de Melilla y la Guerra de Marruecos. Quedó herido en la pierna por una granada en la defensa de Monte Arruit, donde fue hecho prisionero junto a 60 hombres tras rendir la posición. Se le trasladó a Axtdir donde pasó un año y medio de cautiverio. Y fue a morir asesinado junto a su hijo en Paracuellos por las milicias republicanas en Noviembre de 1936. ¿Razón? no se sabe, quizá por haber sido general africanista, por haber evitado que los moros tomasen Melilla, por haber sido Ayudante de Campo del Rey, Jefe de la Casa Militar del Rey y Comandante General del Real Cuerpo de Guardias Alabarderos.


O simplemente, porque a los comunistas, todo lo que vaya vestido de verde o de caqui, les produce repulsión.


Navarro nunca tuvo la “carne de gallina”, quizá más bien le sobrasen atributos como al caballo de Espartero. La falta de ellos, está hartamente demostrada por los descendientes de aquellos asesinos afines a las hoces, martillos y estrellas rojas de cinco puntas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 Ago 2019)

*Franquismo sociológico. En nuestro país hay un déficit educativo sobre la Guerra de España. No ha habido proceso de desnazificación*




España tiene un problema con la memoria histórica de la dictadura por una razón obvia: el régimen de Franco se basaba en el terror. Sus tácticas bélicas estaban calculadas para matar al mayor número posible de republicanos. Su control posterior de la educación, el púlpito y los medios fue total. De este modo, hubo un lavado de cerebro nacional, creándose lo que se ha llamado el franquismo sociológico. En el momento de la Transición, al establecer una democracia limitada (la mejor posible dadas las circunstancias), no iba a haber un contralavado de cerebro; lógicamente, porque era una democracia y existía una libertad de expresión que se extendía a los franquistas.
Claro, estos no querían saber nada de la memoria histórica. Sobre las víctimas de los republicanos se había investigado a fondo. Primero, por las propias autoridades republicanas y, después, a través de todo el follón de la causa general, etc. Pero con las víctimas de Franco, ocurrió lo contrario. En los primeros años de la Transición, los políticos no quisieron hacer nada, incluso los de izquierdas. Recuerdo haber tenido discusiones con Alfonso Guerra, y decirme este: “No es el momento, es muy peligroso”. Quedan provincias enteras donde no se ha investigado nada; claro, gobernadas por el PP.
El gran dominio de las derechas sobre el Estado durante el periodo democrático ha conllevado la continuación de lo que Paul Preston ha llamado, con razón, el franquismo sociológico, resultado del adoctrinamiento que tuvo lugar bajo la dictadura a través del absoluto control que esta tuvo sobre los medios de comunicación, el sistema escolar y la Iglesia. La permanencia de este franquismo sociológico se debe a que no hubo un “proceso de desnazificación” como ocurrió en Alemania y en otros países gobernados por dictaduras nazis o fascistas, resistiéndose el Estado a recuperar la historia real del país (conocido como la recuperación de la memoria histórica). En este sentido, los intentos del PSOE cuando gobernó fueron excesivamente moderados para cambiar ese franquismo sociológico. Pero, en fin, si uno es franquista, con una bazofia de Pío Moa o de César Vidal ya es suficiente para lo que busca.


----------



## SrEstepario (11 Ago 2019)

Vosotros no conocéis la matanza de Badajoz que hicieron los franquistas, ¿verdad? Alrededor de 4.000 personas fueron ejecutadas.
Por cierto, no hay hecho más infame que traer a extranjeros a violar y ejecutar españoles (la mayoría civiles) como hacía la Guardia Mora de Franco pueblo por pueblo.


----------



## fredesvindo (11 Ago 2019)

Manuel Álvarez Tardío y Roberto Villa García
*"¿Pucherazo o fraude localizado? Da igual: la izquierda manipuló las elecciones de 1936"*
*Dos historiadores reconstruyen en un libro los días críticos de las elecciones republicanas de febrero de 1936 en el año crítico en el que estalló la guerra civil*






Celebración en Cibeles (Madrid) tras los comicios de febrero de 1936 que dieron la victoria al Frente Popular
Daniel Arjona
Tags

*Historia*
*Guerra Civil*
Tiempo de lectura5 min
19/03/2017 05:00 - Actualizado: 09/04/2017 10:21
"¿Fue un pucherazo o un fraude localizado. Da igual, ese es un debate nominalista y lo sustancial es que *la izquierda manipuló los resultados de las elecciones*. Sin esa manipulación el resultado habría sido distinto". Hablamos con *Manuel Álvarez Tardío* y* Roberto Villa García*, dos historiadores de la Universidad Rey Juan Carlos de Madrid que acaban de sacudir la historiografía española contemporánea con una tesis a la contra: las elecciones del 16 de febrero de 1936 que dieron el triunfo a la coalición de izquierdas del Frente Popular no fueron limpias; la izquierda alteró los resultados finales a su favor en *un clima de intimidación y violencia*. Cinco meses después una parte del ejército dio un golpe de estado contra la II República. Comenzaba la guerra civil.

*Ucronías ibéricas: Pasionaria, presidenta, ¿y si los 'rojos' hubieran ganado la Guerra Civil?*
Daniel Arjona
Quién quiere una máquina del tiempo -o un ministerio- para alterar la historia cuando tiene un método mucho más útil y barato a mano: la literatura

"Ningún estudio había hecho algo parecido hasta la fecha sencillamente porque da mucho trabajo y, quizás también, *por otras razones*". Álvarez Tardío y Villa García han reunido los resultados de cinco años de investigación, de minucioso rastreo de todo tipo de documentos y actas electorales en el libro '1936: fraude y violencia en las elecciones del Frente Popular' (Espasa). En sus páginas se invierten los papeles que la historiografía ha otorgado tradicionalmente a los diferentes actores políticos: la izquierda queda retratada como *intratable y agresiva*, pretendida despositaria única de las esencias republicanas -y que nunca se arrepintió de la revolución de octubre de 1934- y la derecha católica como *posibilista y conciliadora*.






'1936'. (Espasa)
¿Qué variación produjo en los resultados finales el supuesto fraude cometido en el escrutinio oficial iniciado el 20 de febrero? No fue una alteración radical pero sí suficiente, según afirman los historiadores, para que el Frente Popular alcanzara *una mayoría absoluta de la que no gozaba*. Al menos 50 escaños de los 240 logrados por la coalición de izquierdas serían dudosos, fruto de la alteración, de urnas con más votos que votantes, escrutinios sin testigos, actas cuajadas de tachaduras y reescrituras...
Un hecho sorprendente, apenas señalado según los autores, fue la velocidad con la que el dirigente de la izquierda republicana *Manuel Azaña* regresó a la presidencia del gobierno sustituyendo al centrista *Portela* en pleno escrutinio: "El nuevo Gobierno heredaba del anterior la gestión del proceso electoral y su primera labor era asegurar el recuento oficial. Sin embargo, la *impresionante oleada de violencia* entre la tarde del 19 y la mañana del 22, apenas contenidad, propició que este se realizara en un notorio ambiente de coacción, con efectos, como demostramos, en resultados de varias provincias. Por consiguiente, lo que fue una votación generalmente limpia se convirtió en *un recuento adulterado* que, en un contexto de resultados apretados y aún abiertos, influyó decisivamen te en el reparto final de escaños, otorgando una victoria al Frente Popular por la que tanto habían presionado en las calles las izquierdas obreras", argumentan Álvarez Tardío y Villa García.
*Derechas e izquierdas*
En las páginas de '1936' asoma una complejidad que desenfoca el punto de vista habitual sobre la historia de la Segunda República en la que, desde su proclamación el 14 de abril de 1931 *ni las izquierdas ni las derechas fueron homogénea*s. Es precisamente el caso de las segundas el que interesa a estos historiadores que niegan la tesis habitual acerca de la existencia de una reacción antirepublicana furibunda que habría apostado por demoler la nueva forma de gobierno desde su mismo nacimiento. "El plural es fundamental para no simplificar", afirma Álvarez Tardío. "Desde luego, la CEDA fue tan posibilista como que el gobierno republicano de Lerroux del segundo bienio no habría existido sin su apoyo. Querer revisar la Constitución *no significaba ser autoritario ni antidemócrata*. El primer revisionista era el presidente de la República".
Si la CEDA triunfó fue porque la España conservadora no apoyaba una deriva autoritaria sino una República conservadora
"Los monárquicos eran un mundo muy complejo, donde también había liberales", prosigue Villa García. "*Ser monárquico no significaba ser un fascista*. Ahora bien, hubo un sector de la derecha de corte autoritario que venía de apoyar la Dictadura de Primo de Rivera. Muy pocos al principio y muy poco relevantes en las elecciones. Si la CEDA triunfó y consiguió tantos votos fue, precisamente, porque la España conservadora *no apoyaba una deriva autoritaria* sino una República conservadora compatible con el constitucionalismo".






Acta alterada para otorgarle más votos al Frente Popular. (Espasa)
Los autores son conscientes de que sus conclusiones pueden alimentar el debate -no precisamente sosegado- acerca de *la legitimidad del regimen republicano* pero aseguran que son "ajenos a cualquier determinismo". "Quienes proyectaron y siguen proyectando la guerra civil hacia atrás es probable que no tengan el más mínimo interés en asimilar los datos y argumentos aquí expuestos, convencidos, como ya lo estaban los dos bandos en pugna, de que todo debate sobre la llegada del Frente Popular al poder ha de conllevar una toma de partido". Le señalamos a Tardío y García la faja de su libro en la que *Stanley G. Payne* afirma que se trata del “fin del último de los grandes mitos políticos del siglo XX". Hace ya bastantes años una obra titulada precisamente así, ‘Los mitos de la guerra civil’, de Pío Moa, arrancaba una nueva ola historiográfica sobre la guerra civil que fue *tachada de revisionista*. ¿Se adscriben?
- Nosotros estamos totalmente en contra de cualquier etiqueta, somos historiadores profesionales no publicistas, y además nos apoyamos en el trabajo de los historiadores previos. Pero es verdad que toda historia, si está bien hecha, *revisa el pasado*.


----------



## fredesvindo (11 Ago 2019)

una matanza desconocida
*El bombardeo de Jaén en 1937: más muertos que en Guernica un mes antes*
*Una sola pasada letal de seis bombarderos Junckers pilotados por españoles, y no alemanes, dejó más víctimas que el célebre ataque sobre la villa vasca*






Foto de Jaén el 1 de abril de 1937 desde uno de los aviones que los nacionales utilizaron para bombardear la ciudad

01/04/2017 10:20 - Actualizado: 26/04/2017 18:21
El 1 de abril de 1937 la aviación republicana y la nacional se enzarzaron en *dos de los peores bombardeos* de toda la Guerra Civil. Fue un día después de otro duro ataque de la Legión Cóndor en Durango, Vizcaya, y apenas un mes antes del propagandístico y salvaje bombardeo de Guernica. Este sábado se cumplen 80 años de aquella matanza ocurrida en Andalucía y menos conocida. Un acontecimiento que quedó en el olvido en una secuencia de terror contra la población civil desde ambos bandos que se saldó con* muchos más muertos* que en la localidad vasca, objeto de debate aún en la historiografía, aunque el balance de las más recientes investigaciones sitúan los fallecidos en torno a 120. El baile de cifras de muertos y la polémica sobre el origen de la orden ha sido constante.


Los *bombarderos republicanos* en cambio de Córdoba -ciudad controlada por el bando nacional bajo el mando del general Queipo de LLano, fueron más concisos, más silenciados y con una cifra de muertos que apenas ha variado a lo largo de los años y que contrasta con la guerra de números que protagonizó el símbolo de la barbarie de la Legión Cóndor. En Córdoba murieron alrededor de 40 personas y en Jáen, *unas 157, a las que habría que añadir 128 más*: siguiendo el inmediato fusilamiento de los presos “derechistas” en la ciudad: unas sacas que ayudaron a silenciar desde el bando republicano el macabro bombardeo, tal y como señala a El Confidencial, *Luis Miguel Sánchez Tostado*, experto en la Guerra Civil en Jaén y autor en 2006 de 'La Guerra Civil en Jaén (historia de un horror inolvidable)', referencia historiográfica sobre el conflicto en la provincia.






Portada de Frente Sur: 'Jaén bombardeado'
Muchas obras citan además, errónemante, según el mismo autor, el bombardeo como una operación de la Legión Cóndor, cuando fue en cambio *ejecutada por pilotos y personal del bando nacional*, y no por parte de los pilotos alemanes, a pesar de que se emplearan seis bombardeos Junkers de fabricación germana. Tal y como señala otro de los expertos en la provincia de Jaén durante la Guerra Civil, *Juan Cuevas*, el bombardeo fatal sobre la ciudad andaluza se produjo a las 17:00 de la tarde. Una sola pasada letal por parte de seis bombarderos Junckers pilotados por españoles y no alemanes que dejó más muertos que el célebre ataque sobre Guernica acaecido un mes después y convertido en símbolo de la barbarie nazi y fascista por parte del bando republicano durante la guerra.
Fue una operación de castigo y terror sobre la población civil, ya que no existía un frente en ese momento en Jaén, ni objetivos militares
En el bombardeo de Jaén, a diferecia de Guernica, no existen dudas sobre la autoría de la orden, que fue *firmada por el general Queipo de Llano* el mismo día del ataque a Córdoba y registrada como la número 295, desde el aeródromo de Sevilla. El propio Queipo se encargaría de remarcar esta versión en una de sus radioemisiones un día después.
*La secuencia de los hechos*
Su cometido consistió en una operación de castigo y terror sobre la población civil, ya que no existía un frente en ese momento en Jaén, ni objetivos militares, tal y como escribe el historiador Juan Cuevas. La secuencia se produjo de la siguiente forma:
A las 12:30 de la mañana, los Tupolev y Katiuskas del ejército republicano *rugieron en el cielo de Córdoba* y soltaron varias bombas que impactaron en la ciudad causando daños especialmente en el Hospital General Militar. Apenas unas horas depués, Queipo de Llano ordenó a la aviación nacional que se dirigiera sobre Jaén, que *carecía de objetivos militares*, como pura represalia por el bombardeo anterior. Los bombardeos acaecidos en los estratégicos y brutales ataques sobre Durango y Guernica el 31 de marzo y el 26 de abril respectivamente, fueron un precedente de la barbarie en que se convertiría la lucha área contra la población civil durante la guerra.






Casas destruidas por el bombardeo de Jaén de 1937
No importó que el múmero de victimas fuera mayor: 158, especialmente *ancianos, mujeres y niños*, ya que no se trataba de un objetivo militar, por otra parte, según señala Luis Miguel Sánchez Tostado a este medio, el episodio se silenció en la República fundamentalmente porque la reacción al bombardeo de Córdoba y de Jaén vino seguida por una serie de sacas a la lo largo de la semana siguiente de presos sospechosos de quintacolumnismo en los que *fueron asesinados otras 128 personas*. Ni siquiera existía la excusa del frente. Asesinados como reacción a la reacción, a sangre fría, siguiendo la espiral de odio y venganza que rigió los primeros meses de la Guerra Civil.
En total, entre el 1 de abril y la semana siguiente murieron alrededor de 285 personas, el doble que en Guernica. Y todo cayó en el olvido
En total, durante el día 1 de abril y la semana siguiente murieron alrededor de 285 personas, casi el doble que en Guernica. Y a pesar de todo, cayó en el olvido, oscurecido por la campaña norte, que en cambio, se convirtió en *la piedra angular de la propaganda republicana* a partir del artículo de George Steer en The Times y las obras posteriores de Herbert Southworth rebatidas en los años noventa por el historiador Jesús Salas Larrázabal.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 Ago 2019)

*ENTREVISTA | REMEDIOS GÓMEZ MÁRQUEZRemedios, 83 años esperando esta llamada: "Hemos identificado el ADN de su padre en una fosa común"*
MEMORIA HISTÓRICA+
*Los análisis de ADN a las 14 víctimas del franquismo exhumadas en Castro del Río (Córdoba) permiten identificar al padre de Remedios Gómez Márquez
Juan José Gómez fue ejecutado por los golpistas junto a su hijo Antonio, que tenía 17 años, en julio de 1936, al inicio de la guerra civil
Remedios está "feliz" pero vive la noticia entre “contradicciones” porque la ciencia no ha podido confirmar que entre los restos óseos esté su hermano*




Remedios Gómez Márquez (dcha).
Por Juan Miguel Baquero08 ago 2019 _20:39_

Remedios ha encontrado a su padre. Llevaba 83 años buscando su cuerpo. Una muestra de ADN ha identificado a Juan José, víctima del franquismo. Remedios lo podrá enterrar junto a su madre. Está "feliz". Pero vive la noticia entre "contradicciones". Porque también busca a su hermano y la ciencia no ha podido confirmar que Antonio, ejecutado con 17 años, esté entre los huesos de las 14 personas exhumadas en Castro del Río (Córdoba).

"Ha sido muy especial encontrar a mi padre en una fosa común, no lo esperaba en la vida", confiesa *Remedios Gómez Márquez* en una entrevista con eldiario.es/andalucía. Y allí estaban los restos óseos, arados y removidos durante décadas en el paraje de Santa Rita. Como demostró el trabajo arqueológico.


Entre la tierra estaba *Juan José Gómez Gálvez*, asesinado por los golpistas de Franco. Tenía 46 años. Su hijo *Antonio Gómez Márquez*, menor, tenía 17 años. Ambos fueron ejecutados el 20 de julio del 36. Remedios se acuerda de su madre, *Dolores Márquez de la Fuente*. Una mujer que "murió de negro", a los 86 años. Una mujer que, desde aquellas muertes, nunca celebró "nada" en casa.

Una llamada desde la Consejería de Cultura de la Junta de Andalucía ha informado esta semana a Remedios del resultado positivo de las muestras genéticas cotejadas en el Banco de ADN de la Universidad de Granada. Los restos hallados en la fosa y los que ella misma entregó son compatibles. Remedios preguntó por su hermano, pero la respuesta fue negativa. Las 14 víctimas exhumadas eran hombres, dos de ellos menores de edad. Ahora un par tienen nombre y apellidos. Uno es el padre de Remedios. El otro es el hermano de una mujer del mismo municipio.

*Remedios, ha encontrado a su padre. ¿Qué siente?*

Ha sido muy especial encontrar a mi padre en una fosa común, no lo esperaba en la vida. Lo que siento es una emoción muy grande. Incluso hoy ando regular de salud. Y ayer me dio un ataque de nervios, lo mismo lloraba que reía. Algo extraño en mí, que siempre acepto las cosas muy tranquila, pero ayer me pilló de sorpresa después de tanto tiempo esperando.





El arqueólogo Jesús Román toma la muestra de ADN a Remedios Gómez.
*¿Cómo fue recibir la llamada anunciando el resultado positivo, tras más de 80 años de búsqueda?*

Me preguntaron cómo me llamaba y dije para qué. Ya me dijeron que era para eso, que tenían la prueba de ADN y había dado positivo. Le pregunté de quién y me dicen de su padre. Me dio mucha alegría. No sabía qué contestarle, me puse nerviosa. Lo primero que hice fue preguntarle por mi hermano, tenía un interés especial en que apareciera, era un niño de 17 años. Pero me dijeron que solo mi padre. Pensé que serían los dos… ahora me queda eso, por qué mi hermano no, después de tanto tiempo. Estoy muy alegre por un lado, y por otro con muchas contradicciones.

*¿De quién se acuerda en estos momentos?*

De mi madre. Ella los vio atados a los dos cuando los cogieron en la Santa Crucita, en una aldea. Murió de negro y nunca la vi reír ni celebrar nada en mi casa, ni un cumpleaños. Nada, ni Nochebuena. Yo sigo igual, no celebro ni mi cumpleaños.

*¿Qué le contaba?*

No contaba nada, no podíamos hablar. Había mucho miedo. En mi casa una conversación normal de lo que pasó… eso nunca. No se podía. Si contaba algo decía que no se entere nadie, que si preguntan no vayas a decir que a tu padre lo han matado, di que se ha muerto.








otro más chico del pueblo, con 16. Se lo llevaron porque estaba con mi padre. Una mujer vio cómo los ataban y se los llevaban. Y ya está. Ninguno había hecho nada.

*¿Cómo los detienen los golpistas?*

Había un cortijo cerca del pueblo donde repartieron tierras para que algunas familias las pudieran labrar. Ellos dormían en una era que teníamos allí. Por la mañana llegaron unos camiones y como mi padre no tenía nada se levantó, y mi hermano, que estaba con él. Pero tenían una lista. Sabían a quién se iban a llevar. A los que no tenían a mano, como mi padre, los buscaron.

Cuando mi madre se entera fue a buscar a otras mujeres, de los que se habían llevado, y fueron a Montilla, donde le dijeron que los habían trasladado. Mi madre estaba embarazada de siete meses, cogió un mulo, y al llegar le dicen que no, que están en Espejo. Allí los vio atados de las manos, a pleno sol. Es lo último que sabemos de ellos. A las mujeres cuando volvieron al pueblo las pusieron a barrer la plaza y a alguna la pelaron y le dieron aceite de ricino. Yo lo vi. Y esta mujer murió a los pocos días, también la vi muerta.

*¿Sabe si hablaron sus padres en aquel momento?*

Mi padre le dijo coge a los niños, que éramos cinco, y vete cuanto antes del pueblo. Y eso hizo. Llega a Santa Cruz y nos coge, con una cabra para por lo menos darnos de comer por ahí, y llegamos así hasta Jaén andando, en pleno julio. Mi madre se puso tan malita que abortó. La ingresaron en el hospital de Jaén y nos quedamos un mes solitos, en una finca. Nos ayudaron un poco por lo menos para comer. Dormíamos a veces en el pajar con los animales, solo con una mantita.

Los años de la guerra pasamos mucha hambre y necesidades. Lo mejor para comer eran aceitunas secas, y lo poco que daba el campo. Para dos de mis hermanos y yo incluso tenían los papeles para enviarnos a Rusia, pero un tío mío se hizo cargo y nos quedamos. No sé lo que sería mejor.

Luego, cuando volvimos al pueblo, un falangista se había metido en nuestra casa, una casa que hicieron mis padres… Le daría un poquito de remordimiento y nos dejó que nos metiéramos, pero en una habitación abajo, porque él se quedó en la casa, ya la consideraba suya. Muchos años después fui al pueblo, porque vivo en Córdoba, y quienes compraron la casa me dejaron entrar a verla.

*Y, del secuestro, a una cuerda de presos y la ejecución.*

Estaban atados con sogas. Los mataron en un olivar, pidiendo agua con voz lastimera, según contó *Francisco Merino* en un libro. Ese testimonio dice que al momento escuchó una ráfaga y vio como les daban el tiro de gracia. Que los dejaron allí tirados, no hicieron fosa. Otro decía que vio cómo se los comían los perros, pero no quiero ni pensarlo. Lo que pasa es que eso es lo que se ha contado. Es la historia nuestra, sé que hay muchas, pero es triste, de esto no te repones nunca. Y fue uno del pueblo el que tuvo la culpa.








*¿Qué diría precisamente a las víctimas que siguen buscando a sus familiares en fosas y cunetas?*

Que tengan ánimo y hagan como yo, que sigan y sigan, que llevo muchos años con esto. Que mantengan la esperanza.

*Y a quienes hablan de abrir heridas…*

Hay quienes hablan de venganza, sí. Les diría que no entienden. Esa es la excusa que tienen, que hace mucho tiempo. Pues yo tengo 87 años y me sigo acordando, no me han anulado aunque quieran.

O eso que dicen que todos hicieron igual, que todos mataron… Pues no. Mentira. El golpe de Estado lo dieron ellos y no pararon de matar nunca. Otros se defendieron y es normal, si te van a matar, te defiendes. Es la realidad de lo que pasó.

*¿Qué opina entonces de todo el camino que queda por recorrer en España?*

Que no se ha hecho nada, nunca. Y nada es nada. Todo esto se podía haber hecho hace mucho tiempo. Y lo que se ha hecho es con la fuerza de los familiares.





Trabajos en la fosa de Castro del Río (Córdoba). | AYUNTAMIENTO DE CASTRO DEL RÍO
*Y, dicen, una fosa común es un libro abierto, que explica la historia. Usted estuvo en la excavación.*

Yo he estado allí muchos días. Los huesos eran tan pocos, tan arados… Ha sido como encontrar una aguja en un pajar, en el sitio que estaba era muy difícil encontrarlo, pero tuvimos suerte. Al final no han podido confirmar nada más que a mi padre, eso no lo esperaba yo.

Pero el trabajo de los arqueólogos ha sido… tengo un gran agradecimiento que no les voy a pagar nunca. A Jesús (Román) y Juanma (Guijo) les tengo un cariño especial. No solo es el trabajo, sino en lo personal, cómo se comportan con las personas. Son únicos. De estas personas hay muy pocas.

*“Ojalá todos los familiares pudieran dar un entierro digno a sus seres queridos”*


En la "alegría" de Remedios cabe un recuerdo especial al equipo científico encargado de la exhumación, dirigido por el arqueólogo *Jesús Román* y el antropólogo *Juan Manuel Guijo*, junto a la arqueóloga *Elena Vera* y *Antonio Domínguez*.

"Hoy es uno de esos días en los que te sientes orgulloso de tu trabajo, ves que se cierran heridas que nunca dejaron de sangrar", apunta Jesús Román. "Remedios es de esas personas que te marcan para siempre” aunque "su felicidad no es completa, aún falta su hermano, pero, al menos, ha podido recuperar a su padre", matiza el arqueólogo. "Ojalá todos los familiares pudieran dar un entierro digno a sus seres queridos que 83 años después continúan desaparecidos", confiesa.

Los trabajos arqueológicos fueron coordinados desde la extinta Dirección General de Memoria Democrática de la Junta de Andalucía. El Gobierno andaluz y la consejería de Cultura, hasta el momento, no han informado del resultado positivo de la identificación genética de dos víctimas del franquismo.


----------



## I. de A. (11 Ago 2019)

*CALAFELL: SE CUMPLEN 80 AÑOS
CUIDABAN EN EL SANATORIO A NIÑOS POBRES, RAQUITICOS Y ESCROFULOSO*


> “Vista y examinada atentamente
> La gravísima situación política de España…
> Nuestros religiosos no abandonarán la asistencia de los enfermos
> sino cuando las autoridades se hagan cargo de ellos…
> ...



El día 30 de julio de 1936, a las cinco de la tarde, fueron asesinados en Calafell (Baix Penedés) quince hermanos de la Orden Hospitalaria de San Juan de Dios, la comunidad religiosa que regía el Sanatorio Marítimo de la villa, donde eran asistidos gratuitamente unos setenta niños pobres, enfermos poliomielíticos o afectados de enfermedades óseas, especialmente la tuberculosis ósea u osteomielitis. Contaba, también, con un Noviciado en el que se formaban los futuros cuidadores de los enfermos. Para Calafell, la presencia del Sanatorio tenía una gran importancia. Los hermanos realizaban una eficaz misión de servicio a los enfermos sin recursos, a base de pedir limosna para ellos recorriendo los municipios de la provincia y visitando las instituciones oficiales para recabar recursos. El Sanatorio funcionaba a base de las limosnas de la gente. Además de las intervenciones quirúrgicas que se realizaban en él, tenía como objetivo acoger a los enfermos procedentes del Asilo de San Juan de Dios, de Barcelona, para aprovechar el clima marítimo de Calafell, _con la exposición de las llagas de los enfermos al sol_ y poder beneficiarse del aire yodado del mar. Era la medicina que se aplicaba en aquellos tiempos.

INCAUTACIÓN DE TEMPLOS Y PROPIEDADES.- Este era el ambiente del Sanatorio cuando estalló la guerra civil y se agravó la persecución religiosa a la Iglesia católica, con la incautación de templos, propiedades, centros de enseñanza y hospitales o sanatorios como el de Calafell. El 4 de abril de 1936 (la guerra civil estallaría el 18 de julio), todos los centros de los Hospitalarios de San Juan de Dios radicados en España, recibieron un comunicado del Hermano General que, desde Roma, les exhortaba a ser fieles al servicio de los enfermos y a no abandonar los centros hospitalarios que las autoridades habían incautado. _“Estén a la cabecera de los enfermos hasta que las autoridades se encarguen de ellos”,_ advertía el comunicado.

La incautación se basaba en el texto de la ley de Confesiones y Congregaciones religiosas (mayo de 1933), dictada en ejecución de los artículos 26 y 27 de la Constitución de la Republica, _por la cual las propiedades de la Iglesia pasaban a poder del Estado_. Por lo tanto, el Sanatorio no podía ser regido por los Hospitalarios; había que transferirlo al Estado y sustituir al personal que estaba al cuidado de los enfermos. En junio del mismo año, el Papa Pío XI hizo pública la encíclica “Directíssima Nobis”, _sobre la injusta situación creada en España a la Iglesia católica, a causa de las decisiones tomadas por los Gobiernos de la República._

NOTICIAS ALARMANTES.– Las noticias que iban llegando al Sanatorio eran cada día más alarmantes. El miedo y la angustia eran difíciles de controlar; pero se hacía a base de oraciones, misa diaria, reuniones y la atención amorosa a los enfermos, hasta que las autoridades de la Generalitat se hicieran cargo de ellos. Fieles a las orientaciones de Roma, allí permanecieron, formando piña alrededor de los enfermos, hasta que se hicieron cargo de los niños “_las autoridades liberadoras de la ponzoña_ religiosa”. Y allí se encontraron con el engaño de que _“los nuevos cuidadores”_ les apartaron de sus niños y llevaron a quince de ellos directamente al martirio, _por voluntad “democrática” de la izquierda marxista y anarquista catalana._

EL DRAMA DEL SANATORIO.- La persecución religiosa se dejó sentir pronto en Calafell. El 22 de julio era profanada e incendiada la iglesia parroquial. El día 24 llegó al Sanatorio un grupo de inspección oficial que hizo un registro de las instalaciones, advirtiendo que al día siguiente llegarían _los nuevos administradores del centro_. Al mismo tiempo, el jefe de la expedición anarco-marxista les dice: _“Quitaros los hábitos. ¡Que nadie vista hábitos; aquí todos somos iguales!”_ El día 25, los hermanos pasan la noche y las primeras horas del día _celebrando misa y rezando_, _preparándose para un posible martirio. _El día 26, al despertar, los niños enfermos escucharon de los milicianos vigilantes el primer saludo matinal, con el siguiente lema:_ “No hay Dios”;_ y les obligaron a responder: _“¡Viva el comunismo!”._ Los días 27 y 28, los milicianos eliminaron todos los signos religiosos del Sanatorio, y repetían: _“Es hora de terminar con ese Cristo”._ El día 29 prometen a los hermanos _dejarles libres al día siguiente_para marcharse a Barcelona para ser expatriados a Francia.

La madrugada del día 30, al celebrar la misa de despedida, el hermano Braulio (hoy, beato), maestro de novicios, dijo en el momento de recibir la comunión: _“Tal vez sea la última que recibimos a Jesús bajo estos velos de pan. Avivemos nuestra fe. Pronto, muy pronto, vamos a tener la dicha de verle sin velos, tal como El es; y de poseerle sin temor a perderle. ¡Ánimo y adelante hasta el martirio si es preciso! Jesús os comunicará luz, vida y fortaleza”. _Fueron palabras proféticas. Los _“nuevos administradores_” dejaron en el centro algunos hermanos para que les enseñaran a cuidar de los niños. A mediodía salía el resto en dos grupos, hacia las estaciones vecinas de tren de Calafell y San Vicente de Calders con destino a Barcelona. Una vez salidos del Sanatorio, los nuevos “administradores” se pusieron en contacto telefónico con el _Comité revolucionario de Vilanova i la Geltrú_, que, inmediatamente, desplazó grupos de milicianos armados en los cruces de caminos para obligar a los religiosos a concentrarse en las estaciones de Calafell y San Vicente de Calders.

Pero en lugar de subir al tren que les dejaría en Barcelona, ya situados en las estaciones para partir, _fueron obligados a subir en una camioneta_ para trasladarlos a El Vendrell, donde fueron expuestos a los insultos y vejaciones del populacho. Concluida la fantochada de El Vendrell, la camioneta encaró la carretera de Barcelona, y a la salida de Calafell, en el lugar denominado “Corral del Rión”, les obligaron a bajar del vehículo y fueron fusilados inmediatamente los quince Hospitalarios de San Juan de Dios: seis eran profesos y siete, novicios. El informe señala que presentaban heridas por arma de fuego en la cabeza y en diversas partes del cuerpo. Eran las cinco de la tarde del 30 de julio de 1936. Esta descripción tan precisa ha sido posible gracias a que uno de los hermanos que viajaba con ellos, de nacionalidad argentina, logró salvar la vida por ser extranjero; pudo presenciar el drama desde la cabina de la camioneta; y dejarlo escrito una vez finalizada la guerra.

HE AQUÍ LAS VICTIMAS







Esta es la relación manuscrita original de los quince Hospitalarios asesinados en Calafell el 30 de julio de 1936, suscrita por el Ayuntamiento.

1.- BRAULIO MARÍA CORRES DÍAZ DE CERIO, sacerdote profeso, maestro de novicios y consejero provincial, nacido en Torralba del Río (Navarra), el 26 de junio de 1897. Al salir del hospital guía el grupo a la estación de Calafell. Sobre la camioneta les dice: “Hijos míos, nos van a matar; haced un acto de contrición y os voy a dar la absolución”. Les invita a mirar al cielo y a perdonar a sus asesinos. Arrodillado y con las manos juntas, muere diciendo: “Padre, perdónalos, que no saben los que hacen”. Tenía 39 años de edad.

2.- JULIÁN CARRASQUER FOS, superior de la comunidad. Nace en Sueca (Valencia) el año 1881 e ingresa en la Orden en febrero de 1917. Ejerció el servicio hospitalario en varios centros de España. A Calafell llegó un mes antes de la revolución. Al salir del hospital guía al grupo a la estación de San Vicente de Calders. Durante el trayecto entona el “Magnificat”. Al descender del vehículo baja el primero y ayuda a todos. Muere de rodillas, acribillado. Tenía 55 años de edad.

3.- EUSEBIO FORCADES FERRATÉ, nace en Reus (Baix Camp) el año1875; ingresa en la Orden en 1899. Como hospitalario realiza su labor durante 24 años en España y 12 en México. En Calafell era el encargado de la ropería. Antes de salir hacia el martirio lo deja todo preparado, para los enfermos y los religiosos que se quedaban. Durante el trayecto reza sin cesar el rosario. En la ejecución tarda mucho en morir; los milicianos comentaban, malhumorados: “Este perro viejo no muere nunca; tiene siete vidas”. En dos meses iba a cumplir 61 años.

4.- CONSTANCIO ROCA HUGUET, nació en Sant Sadurni de Noia (Barcelona) el año 1895; ingresa en la Orden en 1910. En el verano de 1936 viaja a Calafell, con un grupo de niños pobres enfermos, procedentes del hospital de Barcelona. Fuera del hospital es separado del grupo y, mientras caminaba por la vía del tren, fue ametrallado. Mortalmente herido, murió con el rosario en las manos. Tenía 41 años de edad.

5.- BENITO JOSÉ LABRE MAÑOSO GONZÁLEZ.- Nació en Lomoviejo (Valladolid) el año 1879. Ingresó en la Orden en 1913. Como Hospitalario ejerció en varias comunidades, las últimas Sant Boi y Calafell, donde ejerció como limosnero ejemplar. Al ver la iglesia parroquial de El Vendrell profanada gritó: _“Viva Jesús Sacramentado”,_ lo que le valió insultos y golpes del populacho. En el momento de ser fusilado con los brazos en cruz, exclamó de nuevo: _“¡Viva Jesús Sacramentado!”._ Tenía 57 años de edad.

6.- VICENTE DE PAÚL CANELLES VIVES.- Nació en Onda (Castellón) el año 1894. Terminado el servicio militar comunicó a sus padres que quería dedicarse a la vida religiosa. Ingresa en los carmelitas, y el año 1926, en San Juan de Dios. Ejerció su servicio hospitalario en varias comunidades. En Calafell se incorpora al servicio de noche del hospital. Juntamente con los demás culmina el mismo destino martirial. Tenía 42 años de edad.

7.- TOMÁS URDANOZ ALDAZ.- Nació en Echarri (Navarra) el año 1903; ingresó en la Orden en 1935. Cumplió el postulantado en Sant Boi, y siguió su formación como novicio en Calafell. Al ser fusilado dio un paso adelante con los brazos en cruz, gritando _“Viva Cristo Rey”, q_ue corearon sus compañeros de martirio. Tenía 33 años de edad.

8.- RAFAEL FLAMARIQUE SALINAS.- Nació en Mendivil (Navarra) el año 1903. Renuncia al matrimonio e ingresa en la Orden en 1935. Hace el postulantado en Sant Boi; y en 1936 se encuentra en Calafell, formándose en el noviciado. Convencido de su sacrificio, muere gritando _“¡Viva Cristo Rey!”_ Tenía 33 años de edad.

9.- ANTONIO LLAURADÓ PARISI.- Nació en Reus (Baix Camp) el año 1910. Antes de decidir su futuro visita el Sanatorio de Calafell varias veces y efectúa una peregrinación a la Virgen de Montserrat, dedicada por la vocación hospitalaria. Ingresa en Sant Boi; al estallar la persecución religiosa se hallaba en Calafell, formándose como novicio. Sobrelleva con entereza de ánimo la presencia de los milicianos en el Sanatorio. Muere arrodillado y con las manos juntas. Tenía 26 años de edad.

10.- MANUEL LÓPEZ ORBARA.- Nació en Puente la Reina (Navarra), el año 1913. Ingresó en la Orden en noviembre de 1935. Hace el postulantado en Sant Boi; sólo llevaba cuatro meses en el noviciado de Calafell. Sobrelleva con calma la intolerancia de los milicianos. Acompaña al grupo que se dirige a la estación de Calafell. Muere mártir a los 23 años de edad.

11.- IGNACIO TEJERO MOLINA.- Nació en Monzalbarba (Zaragoza) el año 1961. Ingresó en la Orden en 1935. Hace el postulantado en Sant Boi; sólo llevaba cuatro meses en el noviciado de Calafell. Sabe aceptar su sacrificio y muere un día antes de cumplir los 20 años de edad.

12.- ENRIQUE BELTRÁN LLORCA.- Nace en Vila-real (Castellón) el año 1899; ingresa en la Orden en 1935. Después del postulantado de Sant Boi, pasa al noviciado de Calafell, junto con su amigo Domingo Pitarch. Sale del Sanatorio en el primer grupo que se dirige a la estación de San Vicente. Muere mártir a la edad de 36 años.

13.- DOMINGO PITARCH GURREA.- Nace en Vila-real (Castellón) el año 1909; ingresa en la Orden el año 1935, en el postulantado de Sant Boi, junto con su amigo Enrique Beltrán. Ingresa en el noviciado de Calafell y acepta la persecución. Al caer herido bajo las balas, _empapa en su propia sangra el crucifijo y el rosario de llevaba y se lo da a un miliciano rogándole que lo entregue a su madre._ Tenía 27 años de edad.

14.- ANTONIO SANCHÍZ SILVESTRE.- Nació en Villamarchante (Valencia) el año 1910; ingresa en la Orden convencido de su vocación, pese al clima antirreligioso dominante. Inicia el noviciado en Calafell en junio de 1936. Se mantiene firme ante la presencia de los milicianos en el Sanatorio. Sale en el primer grupo que se dirige a la estación de San Vicente. Muere gritando _“¡Viva Cristo Rey!” _a la edad de 25 años.

15.- MANUEL JIMÉNEZ SALADO.- Nació en Jerez de la Frontera (Cádiz) el año 1907; ingresó en la Orden el año 1930, en Cienpuzuelos, de donde salió para reincorporarse a la vida familiar, pero reingresa en 1935. Tras una breve estancia en Sant Boi y Barcelona, se incorpora a Calafell. Los milicianos le proponen para que se quede en el Sanatorio, pero él no acepta. Sale con el segundo grupo, en dirección a la estación de Calafell. Muere mártir a la edad de 28 años.

INHUMADOS EN SANT BOI Y BEATIFICADOS.- Enterrados en dos fosas comunes, en el cementerio de Calafell, pasada la contienda revolucionaria sus restos fueron trasladados al Sanatorio restituido a la Orden, por el régimen del general Franco, y enterrados en una cripta, de donde fueron trasladados a la iglesia del Sanatorio de Sant Joan de Deu, de Sant Boi de Llobregat, el 25 de noviembre de 1972, dedicándoles un altar, renovado recientemente. El año 1948, la diócesis de Barcelona abrió el proceso de su santidad. (Calafell pertenecía entonces a la diócesis barcelonesa). La Iglesia católica los proclamo beatos el 25 de octubre de 1992, hará 25 años, en Roma. El Papa Juan Pablo II, (hoy, Santo) firmo el decreto el 14 de mayo de 1991, en el que se incluyen 69 compañeros de la Orden Hospitalaria de San Juan de Dios, inmolados en el resto de España en la misma época.


----------



## I. de A. (11 Ago 2019)

*2*
ASESINADOS EL PÁRROCO, EL ALCALDE Y UN EMPRESARIO.







Hoja original, donde aparecen las personas residentes en la población que resultaron muertas violentamente, además de los quince hospitalarios.

Con posterioridad a estos lamentables hechos, el día 13 de septiembre de 1936 aparecía asesinado en el cementerio de El Vendrell, mosén JAIME SOLER PUIGVERT, de 60 años de edad, sacerdote, quien tenía a su cargo el oratorio de San Santonio, su cadáver presentaba heridas por arma de fuego en la cabeza y diversas partes del cuerpo. Constan las personas sospechosas de haber participado en el crimen. Obedecen a los apodos “Pitxet”, “Canela”, “El Maleta” y “El Maño”, todos en paradero desconocido. En enero de 1943, los restos de mosén Soler fueron trasladados desde el cementerio de El Vendrell a la capilla de San Pere, donde reposan.

El día 27 del mismo mes y año fue hallado el cadáver de JOSÉ GÜELL PALAU, de 40 años de edad, empresario del restaurante Salomé, alcalde y de derechas, en el lugar denominado “Apeadero de Cubellas”. Su cadáver presentaba heridas por arma de fuego. Aparecen los presuntos autores del crimen, Martín Nomdedeu y Salvador Isern, ambos fusilados. El 20 de enero de 1939 fue hallado el cadáver de BLAS SOLÉ GÜELL, de 37 años de edad, maestro albañil, de derechas, en Juncosa, término de Aiguaviva, con heridas por arma de fuego en la cabeza y el cuerpo. Se ignora quienes fueron sus asesinos.

DESTRUCCIÓN DE IGLESIAS Y OBJETOS DE CULTO







En este documento aparece la relación de templos devastados y objetos de culto requisados, profanaciones y otros hechos delictivos.

IGLESIA PARROQUIAL DE LA SANTA CREU.- El templo antiguo es una construcción del románico lombardo, de una sola nave, realizada en piedra sillar, que fue ampliada con otra nave lateral en el siglo XIV. Se mantuvo como iglesia parroquial, hasta 1806, año en que fue bendecido e inaugurado un nuevo templo de estilo neoclásico, cuya construcción se había decidido a finales del siglo XVIII, aprovechando un momento de prosperidad económica. El 15 de julio de 1806 se bendijo con toda solemnidad, habiendo bajado desde la iglesia del castillo al nuevo templo, el _“Sant Crist Gros” y la “Mare de Déu de la Cova”,_ junto con otros santos, y un retablo barroco de San Isidro. La fiesta de inauguración se hizo coincidir con la fiesta mayor del pueblo. Hasta el año 1957 fue parroquia del obispado de Barcelona; después pasó a formar parte del arzobispado de Tarragona, de acuerdo con el Concordato firmado entre la Santa Sede y España en el año 1953.

INFORME DEL PÁRROCO.- Inmediatamente después de la guerra, el obispado del Barcelona envió dos circulares a todas las parroquias, solicitando información sobre aquellos años. La primera abordaba los hechos ocurridos durante la guerra y la persecución, y la segunda se refería al estado en que quedó el patrimonio de la Iglesia en la localidad. El sacerdote que regía la parroquia, Mn. Ramón Brugarolas y Serradora (ejerció como ecónomo de 1933 a 1941), manifestó en su escrito que la iglesia no fue incendiada ni bombardeada; pero fueron destruidos los once (11) altares, los confesionarios, la pila bautismal, el púlpito y treinta (30) imágenes sagradas. Resultó deteriorado el pavimento del templo. Los desperfectos no afectaron a la fábrica, por lo que las paredes no resultaron dañadas y el tejado quedó intacto. Calculó los daños causados en unas 10.000 pesetas de la época. Los feligreses contribuyeron para atender las primeras necesidades del restablecimiento del culto, así como el Ayuntamiento.

El templo estuvo cerrado al culto desde el 22 de julio de 1936 hasta el 5 de febrero de 1939. Durante el periodo republicano no se celebraron cultos ni se administraron los Sacramentos. Los matrimonios se celebraban civilmente, a la espera de legalizar la situación. Una vez acabada la guerra bautizaron a los nacidos durante la contienda. Para restablecer decorosamente el culto fueron necesarias unas 2.000 pesetas. El armonio no sufrió desperfectos. Campanas: sólo respetaron la grande. Todos los ornamentos sagrados fueron quemados y parte de los objetos de culto, destruidos; el resto desapareció sin saber quien se lo apropió; dos cálices y un copón grande que eran de plata, nada más se supo de ellos. En la exposición realizada en el seminario de Barcelona después de la guerra sobre objetos religiosos perdidos, no fue hallado ninguno de Calafell. No obstante, un cáliz de estilo barroco de 1783, que había sido sustraído, así como una custodia de estilo plateresco, fueron localizados en Tarragona en el año 1940, y devueltos a la parroquia. Durante la incautación, el templo fue destinado a almacén y a cuartel. Después de la guerra, el Ayuntamiento y las entidades locales colaboraron en la restauración del mismo.

PROFANACIONES.- Fue profanada la imagen del Santo Cristo con golpes de martillo en la cabeza, con la colaboración de un vecino del pueblo. De las imágenes destrozadas, la del _Carmen_tenía valor artístico; la de _San Isidro_ tenía valor arqueológico y la de _Mare de Déu de la Cova_ gozaba de gran devoción popular y tenía una cofradía. Todas eran importantes porque eran imágenes sagradas y estaban destinadas al culto de los fieles. Los retablos y las imágenes de talla fueron incendiados. Los vasos sagrados como cálices, copones, cruz procesional, custodia, vera cruz y otros elementos de culto fueron entregados en las Oficinas de los Museos de Tarragona; tenía el recibo de la entrega el Ayuntamiento. Los objetos más valiosos eran dos cálices y un copón _“que han desaparecido”._ _“Las pérdidas generales en la parroquia se calcularon 95.000 pesetas de la época”,_ según testimonia el sacerdote. Fueron salvados los fondos de las asociaciones, cofradías y fundaciones pías de la parroquia, que ascendían a 200 y 500 pesetas, respectivamente.

EL “VICI DE LA BLASFÈMIA”.- Manifiesta el párroco que antes de la guerra no se produjo ninguna situación de violencia en la parroquia; pero durante el conflicto _circularon listas negras de personas que había que eliminar, que eran buscadas y registrados sus domicilios y los de sus allegados._ Los altercados fueron provocados, fundamentalmente, por forasteros; los vecinos adoptaron una actitud pasiva. El resultado de las elecciones del 16 de febrero de 1936 fue favorable a Ezquerra Republicana. En el pueblo había dos locales sociales, el de las derechas y el de los republicanos. Nadie molestó al párroco, que huyó con el pasaporte en regla, ni al beneficiado. Después de la guerra, en general, el pueblo vio con buenos ojos el cambio de Régimen. El sacerdote nota que la gente va más a misa y ha descendido el _“vici de la blasfèmia”. _Todos los que se habían unido en matrimonio civil legalizaron su situación, contrayendo matrimonio canónico, bautizando a los hijos y celebrando sufragios por los fallecidos durante la guerra. _En 1941 la parroquia tuvo que pagar una multa de 232,50 pesetas, por haber representado una comedia en catalán._

LIMOSNAS DE AMOR PARA EL SANATORIO.- El sanatorio de San Juan de Dios fue inaugurado por el Rey Alfonso XIII en 1929. Su construcción corrió a cargo de la Orden para acoger a niños con enfermedades respiratorias y óseas. La playa de Calafell, con la que limitaba, es de las más yodadas de la zona y resultaba altamente beneficiosa para los niños. Para su construcción, la Orden vendió una casa en Barcelona y se organizó una colecta popular a través de la radio, por medio de una campaña titulada _“Limosna de amor”,_ que permitió comprar los terrenos y levantar el moderno edificio. El sanatorio se hizo sobre pilares para permitir una total ventilación y que las mareas pasasen bajo el edificio.

Los vecinos de Calafell siempre se identificaron con el Sanatorio sus objetivos solidarios: los hermanos y los niños pobres enfermos. Los pescadores les llevaban cada día cajas de sardinas; muchos vecinos fueron atendidos en él. También se recuerdan las festividades de Navidad y Reyes. Durante muchos años, los programas altruistas del ilustre periodista tarraconense, José Maria Tarrasa, y su inmortal _Maginet,_ a través de Radio Tarragona, ayudaron de forma altruista a los niños del Sanatorio de Calafell, por medio de concursos benéficos que alcanzaron una gran popularidad.

Francesc Basco Gracià. Periodista. Del libro inédito “LA REPRESIÓN DEL FRENTE POPULAR EN TARRAGONA”.


----------



## klopec (11 Ago 2019)

SrEstepario dijo:


> Vosotros no conocéis la matanza de Badajoz que hicieron los franquistas, ¿verdad? Alrededor de 4.000 personas fueron ejecutadas.
> Por cierto, no hay hecho más infame que traer a extranjeros a violar y ejecutar españoles (la mayoría civiles) como hacía la Guardia Mora de Franco pueblo por pueblo.



*Las 4000 personas ejecutadas en Badajoz es mentira*. Su origen nace en el artículo del propagandista de extrema izmierda Jay Allen «*Slaughter of 4,000 at Badajoz, City of horrors*» publicado en el Chicago Tribune el 30 de agosto de 1.936. Hay que decir que Allen estaba en Elvas por lo que no pudo ver ni comprobar los datos. Los muertos en Badajoz, incluyendo milicianos caídos en acción de guerra no pasó de 500 personas, mucho menor a las víctimas de las matanzas de los rojos en la provincia hasta el final de la guerra.

En los años 30 no existía ninguna "_Guardia Mora_". La inmensa mayoría de los estragos atribuídos a los Regulares son parte de la propaganda roja. Se les atribuyen violaciones y asesinatos hasta en zonas en las que nunca estuvieron.

De cualquier forma las tropas regulares eran parte del Ejército Español antes de la guerra. No así las tropas mercenarias de la Komintern llamadas "_Brigadas Internacionale_s", mucho mas sanguinarias que lo que los rojos llaman los "_moros_". Sólo en el campo de entrenamiento de Albacete, el jefe de las Brigadas André Marty, llamado el "_carnicero de Albacete_" mandó fusilar a cientos de sus brigadistas.

*Las patrañas de Badajoz orquestadas por la extrema izmierda están desmontadas en su totalidad, afortunadamente para la verdad y la memoria.*


----------



## Covaleda (11 Ago 2019)

Como es posible que un partido que ha protagonizado golpes de estado, ha armado grupos paramilitares, ha perpetrado asesinatos de rivales parlamentarios, ha saqueado el tesoro público, ha protagonizado los más y mayores casos de corrupción de la historia de España, ha puesto la política nacional en manos de separatistas y ha recurrido incluso al terrorismo de Estado sea todavía legal.

Es un misterio.


----------



## I. de A. (11 Ago 2019)

*LA MATANZA DE SACERDOTES DURANTE LA GUERRA DEL 36*




- septiembre 01, 2008
.
"Se cree que murieron 6.844 religiosos: 12 obispos, 283 monjas, 4.184 sacerdotes y 2.365 monjes (1).

Muchos de estos crímenes estuvieron acompañados de una frívola y sádica crueldad. Por ejemplo, al parecer, el párroco de Torrijos, Liberio González Nonvela, dijo a los milicianos que lo hicieron prisionero: «Quiero sufrir por Cristo.» «¡Ah!, ¿si? - le contestaron -, pues entonces morirás como Cristo.» Lo desnudaron y lo azotaron despiadadamente. Luego cargaron un tronco sobre las espaldas de su víctima, le dieron a beber vinagre y lo coronaron de espinas. «Blasfema y te perdonaremos», decía el jefe de los milicianos. «Yo soy quien os perdona y os bendice», contesto el sacerdote. Los milicianos discutieron como lo matarían. Algunos querían crucificarlo, pero al final lo mataron a tiros. Su última voluntad fue morir de cara a sus torturadores, para poder bendecirlos. 

El obispo de Jaén fue asesinado con su hermana por una miliciana apodada «la Pecosa» ante una multitud alborozada de dos mil personas, cerca de Madrid, en un terreno pantanoso conocido con el nombre de «el pozo del tío Raimundo». Los obispos de Guadix y Almería fueron obligados a fregar la cubierta del buque prisión Astoy Mendi antes de ser asesinados cerca de Málaga. El obispo de Ciudad Real fue asesinado mientras trabajaba en una historia de Toledo. Después de fusilarlo, destruyeron su fichero de 1.200 fichas. Una monja fue asesinada porque rechazo la proposición matrimonial que le hizo uno de los milicianos que irrumpieron en su convento de Nuestra Señora del Amparo, en Madrid. El «Comité de la sangre» de El Pardo, en las afueras de Madrid, se fue emborrachando con vino de misa mientras sus miembros juzgaban al párroco. Uno de los milicianos se afeito utilizando el cáliz para mojar la brocha. Hubo casos aislados de monjas violadas antes de ser ejecutadas. En la calle María de Molina de Madrid, fue abandonado el cadáver de un jesuita con un letrero colgado del cuello en el que se leía: «Soy un jesuita». En Cervera (Lérida), a unos monjes les metieron cuentas de rosario en las orejas hasta que les perforaron los tímpanos. En Barcelona, la exposición de los cuerpos exhumados de diecinueve monjas salesianas atrajo a grandes muchedumbres. A Antonio Díaz del Moral, en Ciempozuelos (cerca de Madrid), lo encerraron en un corral lleno de toros de lidia, que lo cornearon hasta dejarlo inconsciente. Después le cortaron una oreja, a imitación de la amputación de la oreja del toro que se hace en honor del torero, después de una buena faena. A menudo se pasearon orejas de sacerdotes. Algunas personas fueron quemadas, y otras enterradas vivas, después de verse obligadas a cavar su propia tumba. En Alcázar de San Juan, a un joven que se distinguía por su piedad le arrancaron los ojos. En esta provincia de Ciudad Real, los crímenes fueron realmente atroces. A la madre de dos jesuitas la obligaron a tragarse un crucifijo. Ochocientas personas fueron arrojadas al pozo de una mina. A menudo, el momento de la muerte era acogido con aplausos, como si se tratara del momento de la verdad en una corrida. Luego venían los gritos de «¡Libertad! ¡Muera el fascismo!». Mas de un sacerdote se volvió loco ante estas atrocidades. Un párroco de Barcelona se paseo varios días enloquecido antes de que le pidieran su carnet sindical. «¿Que necesidad tengo de carnet? Soy el párroco de San Justo», contesto sin pensar . La matanza de los miembros de la Iglesia de Cataluña y Aragón dejó atónitos a muchos de los habitantes de estas dos regiones. Casi nadie sospechaba que el anticlericalismo fuera tan grande. Al fin y al cabo, desde 1931 allí no se había quemado ninguna iglesia.

En todo el país, la gente ya no decía «adiós», sino siempre «salud». Incluso un hombre llamado Fernández de Dios escribió al ministro de Justicia preguntando si podía cambiar su apellido por el de Bakunin, porque «no quería tener nada que ver con Dios» ". «¿Sigues creyendo en este Dios que nunca habla y que no se defiende ni siquiera cuando son quemados sus imágenes y sus templos?. Reconoce que Dios no existe y que vosotros, los curas, sois todos unos hipócritas que engañáis al pueblo». Estas preguntas se formularon en innumerables ciudades y pueblos de la España republicana. En ningún momento de la historia de Europa, y quizás incluso del mundo, se ha manifestado un odio tan apasionado contra la religión y todas sus obras. 

.../...

Desde luego, el número de muertos entre los seglares fue muy superior al de los eclesiásticos. Cualquiera de quien se sospechara que sentía simpatía hacia el alzamiento nacionalista estaba en peligro. Al igual que entre los nacionalistas, las circunstancias irracionales de una guerra civil hacían imposible discernir que era traición y qué no lo era. Morían personas ilustres, y a menudo sobrevivían personas indignas. En la Andalucía oriental, los camiones de la CNT llegaban a los pueblos y ordenaban a los alcaldes que entregaran a los fascistas de la localidad. A menudo los alcaldes tenían que decir que todos habían huido, pero muchas veces había alguien que informaba a los terroristas, diciéndoles cuales de los ricos del pueblo que seguían allí; entonces estos eran detenidos y fusilados en un barranco próximo. En la mayoría de los casos, los muertos fueron labradores denunciados por personas que les debían dinero. Haber apoyado a la CEDA o ser miembro de la antigua policía catalana de la época de Martínez Anido, el Someten, bastaba para ser fusilado en Sitges (Barcelona). Haber sido miembro de la Falange era fatal en casi todas partes, aunque muchos escaparon gracias a la negligencia o el arrepentimiento de quienes los habían detenido. .../... En las zonas rurales, a menudo la revolución consistió básicamente en el asesinato de los miembros de la clase alta o la burguesía. Y así, la descripción que hace Ernest Hemingway en su novela "Por quien doblan las campanas" de como los habitantes de un pueblo golpean primero a los hombres de la clase media y luego los arrojan por un precipicio se aproxima a la realidad de lo que ocurrió en la famosa ciudad andaluza de Ronda (aunque de lo ocurrido fuera responsable una banda de Málaga). Allí fueron asesinadas 512 personas el primer mes de la guerra. En Guadix, un grupo de jóvenes terroristas de ideas más o menos anarquistas se apoderó de la ciudad y mato bastante indiscriminadamente durante cinco meses.

En las grandes ciudades, donde los enemigos potenciales eran más numerosos, se utilizaron procedimientos más sofisticados. Los partidos políticos de izquierdas crearon unos cuerpos de investigación que se enorgullecían de llamarse a si mismos, siguiendo el modelo ruso, con el nombre de «checas». Solamente en Madrid, había varias docenas. Estos primeros días de la guerra civil en las ciudades republicanas se caracterizaron por la aparición de un verdadero laberinto de grupos diferentes, todos ellos con poder para decidir sobre la vida y la muerte, y cada uno responsable ante un partido, un departamento del Estado, o un simple individuo. Las diferentes checas a veces se consultaban unas a otras antes de llevar a sus víctimas a «dar un paseo». (El lenguaje procedía de Hollywood; un reflejo de la gran cantidad de cines construidos en tiempos de Primo de Rivera). Pero no siempre se respetaba esta formalidad. Los interrogatorios de los sospechosos a menudo se desarrollaban entre insultos y amenazas. A veces, el jefe de la checa enseñaba al acusado un carnet a cierta distancia, para hacerle creer que se trataba de su carnet de afiliado a un partido hostil al Frente Popular.






Milicianos disfrazados con vestiduras religiosas tras el saqueo de una iglesia.

Las sentencias de muerte de estos «tribunales» se indicaban en los documentos correspondientes con la letra «L» de libertad seguida de un punto. Esto significaba que el prisionero debía ser ejecutado inmediatamente. De esta tarea se encargaban brigadas especiales, con frecuencia compuestas por antiguos delincuentes.

Quizá la checa mas temida de Madrid era la conocida con el nombre de «la patrulla del amanecer», por la hora en que llevaba a cabo sus actividades. Pero no había mucha diferencia entre esta banda y la «brigada de investigación criminal», dirigida por un antiguo impresor y ex-dirigente juvenil comunista, Agapito García Atadell, quien, al parecer con el beneplácito de las autoridades, instaló su «checa antifascista» en un palacio de la Castellana. Ambos grupos utilizaron los archivos del ministerio de la Gobernación para facilitar su tarea persecutoria con los miembros de los partidos de derechas. (La Falange había destruido su lista de miembros; pero los carlistas y la UME no.)"

Hugh Thomas, "La guerra civil española"


----------



## Walter Eucken (11 Ago 2019)

El PSOE hizo inevitable la guerra civil, esta es la verdad.


----------



## I. de A. (11 Ago 2019)

*Los preliminares de la persecución religiosa en Madrid*
Alberto Royo Mejía, el 28.01.13 a las 12:43 AM
*18-20 JULIO 1936: COMIENZAN LOS ASESINATOS RELIGIOSOS EN LA CAPITAL*



Un informador inmediato, y ajeno al conflicto, dada su condición de diplomático, el embajador latinoamericano Aurelio Núñez Morgado, nos proporciona las siguientes cifras globales acerca de los primeros días de la guerra civil española en Madrid: “_Apenas producido el alzamiento militar en África el 18 de julio, estalló en Madrid la Revolución social que venía preparándose desde meses antes (…) El asesinato de millares de personas llevado a cabo por las milicias marxistas había sido atroz. Se mantuvo durante seis meses un ritmo de asesinatos de trescientos cincuenta a cuatrocientos por día, con recrudecimiento en relación con las derrotas de los ejércitos rojos. Después de este periodo disminuyó hasta quedar reducido a diez o quince por día al cabo del primer año. Más tarde casi desapareció el asesinato callejero para quedar reducido a los que dictaban los tribunales populares, que también guardaban relación con los triunfos de Franco._“
Explica José francisco Guijarro, experto en el tema, en su libro “Persecución religiosa y guerra civil", que esta situación de represión anárquica se puede decir, sin temor a equivocarnos, y con las indiscutibles excepciones, que en la capital duró desde las primeras noticias que se recibieron sobre el alzamiento de los militares en Marruecos, hasta las eficaces medidas adoptadas por la Junta Delegada de Defensa de Madrid, a partir del día 7 de noviembre de 1936. En esta situación de violencia se fue imponiendo progresivamente el sistema de las checas, instaurado o por lo menos autorizado por el mismo gobierno del Frente Popular. A partir de las primeras funciones de la Junta Delegada de Defensa, se instauró la eliminación de detenidos mediante el procedimiento de las “sacas” de los establecimientos penitenciarios de Madrid. Cada uno de estos sistemas sucesivos de violencia tolerada, cuando no institucionalizada, causó un número considerable de bajas, tanto por motivos religiosos -que es lo que a nosotros nos interesa- como por otros motivos diferentes, principalmente políticos, que tampoco podemos perder de vista; pero se trata de fenómenos diferentes, que no pueden ser confundidos entre sí.



Seguimos a José Francisco Guijarro, que nos explica que el primer acto violento con víctima mortal por motivos religiosos del que tenemos referencia es particularmente execrable, dentro de lo que siempre es cualquier atentado contra la vida humana de un inocente. Tuvo lugar por la mañana del mismo sábado 18 de julio de 1936, y fue el asesinato a sangre fría de un niño, hijo del sacristán de la parroquia de San Ramón, en el interior de la parroquia de San Ramón Nonato, en el Puente de Vallecas.
Al mismo tiempo, en la mañana del mismo sábado 18 de julio, en el Seminario Conciliar de Madrid se celebra un retiro espiritual para los seminaristas que estaban ya de vacaciones en sus casas, previsto para que asistieran los que vivían en Madrid o en los pueblos más cercanos, en el que les dirige la palabra el párroco de Carabanchel Bajo, don Hermógenes Vicente, que pocos días después será asesinado: murió, efectivamente, en Carabanchel Bajo, el 18 de septiembre. 

Cuenta el sacerdote don Hermengildo López Gonzalo, testigo directo de los hechos que “_ese mismo día, 18 de julio, en el seminario, sobre el mediodía, recuerdo que estando comiendo en el seminario de Madrid el Sr. Rector, el prefecto de teólogos y yo, bajó el portero del seminario a decirnos que estaban las turbas para apoderarse del Seminario e incluso que ya habían roto la mampara de cristales que impedía el libre acceso si él no abría. Enseguida nos fuimos a la capilla a consumir las Sagradas Especies y los tres vestidos de paisanos tuvimos que salir por la puerta posterior que había en la huerta del Seminario y que era para el servicio del hortelano. Nos separamos y cada uno se fue a su casa (…) Al día siguiente yo llamé al seminario preguntando si podía ir a celebrar la Santa Misa y ya me contestó un miliciano diciendo que me iba a escabechar_”
Otro acto de violencia contra la religión, con víctimas mortales, del que se han encontrado referencias, aunque no se haya podido llegar a identificar aún a las víctimas, tuvo lugar en la mariana del domingo 19 de julio, antes de que hubiera comenzado el primer acto propiamente de guerra en Madrid, que fue el asedio al Cuartel de la Montana. En el barrio de Torrijos, ante la iglesia de los Dominicos, pandillas de jovenzuelos, unos armados con pistolas y otros con mosquetones, la emprendieron a tiros contra los fieles, cuando estos salían del templo. En él se encontraba la familia del político Serrano Suñer, que asistían a las misas gregorianas en sufragio del alma de su padre, fallecido pocos días antes. Los fieles salieron de la iglesia como pudieron: unos por las puertas laterales y otros descolgándose por las ventanas. Varios fieles resultaron muertos y otros heridos.
No obstante, durante la mañana de aquel domingo aún se observaba, al menos en el centro de Madrid, una cierta normalidad religiosa. El domingo 19 se celebró en las Calatravas la última Misa, era la de una de una tarde, que siempre tuvo un concurso de devotos elegantes. Pero en este día se celebró en medio de un ambiente dramático. Eran ya pocas las gentes que se atrevían a salir de casa, y los fieles que asistieron lo hacen con el ánimo sobrecogido y conturbado ante la inminencia de la tragedia. Porque ya por la calle de Alcalá patrullas de obreros armados detenían a los transeúntes e imponían la autoridad de la Casa del Pueblo. 
Todavía se celebran las misas y la Adoración diurna del Santísimo, como de costumbre, en la iglesia de la Consolación de la calle de Valverde. Sin embargo, en la noche del 19 al 20 se suspendió en Valverde la tradicional vela al Santísimo que celebraban los adoradores todas las noches sin interrupción desde hace 50 años. Las circunstancias son graves, y podían tomarla los revolucionarios como una reunión clandestina con la agravante de nocturnidad. Al día siguiente se suspendió también la Adoración diurna, después de 40 años de actuación. Durante la noche del 19 al 20 de julio, en Madrid, fueron incendiadas cincuenta Iglesias.
Queda confirmado que en el lunes 20 de julio, día en el que sobre las once de la mañana se culminó la operación militar de la conquista del Cuartel de la Montana, fueron asesinados en Madrid diecisiete, entre sacerdotes, religiosos y religiosas, a los que hemos de sumar, al menos, los dos hermanos paúles de Hortaleza, que dados por perdidos ya el día anterior, fueron vistos con vida en ese día, mas no después, y el párroco de Meco, Cecilio Hernández Caballero, fusilado según algunas versiones al amanecer del mismo dia 20.
Ese día 20 de julio por la mañana una banda de milicianos estaba tiroteando el edificio de la Congregación de San Pedro, en la calle de San Bernardo, con el pretexto de que desde el se estaba disparando “contra el pueblo soberano”. Cuando se cansaron de tirar sin que nadie les contestara, entraron en el edificio y su primera intención fue guitar los testigos de vista, y para ello apresaron a las 13 Religiosas Mercedarias que atendían a la casa y en un camión, entre insultos, burlas y denuestos las llevaron a la Dirección General de Seguridad. En las camas del Hospital se hallaban catorce sacerdotes enfermos y en la Residencia dieciocho. Fueron sacados y llevados al Hospital de La Princesa (hoy desaparecido), sito en la glorieta de San Bernardo. Las Religiosas pudieron salvar sus vidas, pero los sacerdotes fueron sacados poco a poco del Hospital de la Princesa y asesinados, sin que se haya podido saber dónde fueron a parar sus restos.
El mismo dia 20 de julio, cuenta el Agustino A. del Fueyo, “_el P. Miguel de la Pinta Llorente telefonea a nuestro portero en lenguaje convencional y pintoresco, toda la tragedia del Convento e Iglesia del Beato Orozco, de la calle de Goya, 87. El P. Mariano Cil ha sido asesinado en la puerta de la calle; la Iglesia y el convento arden por los cuatro costados. El Cristo es mutilado y arrastrado por las calles con una soga al cuello. Las monjas, refugiadas en la casa de enfrente, contemplan horripiladas toda la tragedia._”
De entre las víctimas del 20 de julio, han sido ya beatificadas como mártires dos religiosas del Instituto de Hermanas de la Caridad del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús, la madre Rita-Dolores Pujalte Sanchez, y la hermana Francisca Aldea Araujo. Pertenecían a la comunidad del Colegio de Santa Susana, en la calle Pedro Heredia, en Ventas, que fue asaltado por unos milicianos sobre el mediodía del día 20 de julio, tras unas horas de tiroteo contra el edificio, y a pesar de que les advirtieron de que habla ni¬ñas en su interior. Consumado el asalto, la superiora del colegio, madre Amalia Bravo, rogó a los milicianos que dejaran salir a las hoy Beatas y que no les hicieran daño, pues eran muy ancianas. En efecto, la madre Rita tenía 83 años, estaba enferma de diabetes y casi ciega. Uno de los milicianos se ofreció a acompañarlas. Acompañadas por el miliciano, sor Victorina Uriarte, sor Lorenza Alonso y tres niñas huérfanas, se dirigieron a una casa de la calle Alcalá, no muy lejos del colegio.
En casa de esta señora comieron, pasando a descansar a continuación al domicilio de la vecina de la misma planta, y, a cabo de una hora y media o dos horas, los perseguidores arrestaron a las os ancianas religiosas hoy Beatas de una manera. A la madre Rita Pujalte que estaba ciega la bajaban dos milicianos tirando de ella y una miliciana detrás empujándola; iba ya como muerta. Los milicianos y milicianas que las apresaron tenían pensado matarlas en la plaza de toros. Dieron una vuelta en torno a la misma y acaso por la mucha gente que circulaba por este lugar, tomaron la carretera de Aragón hacia el inmediato pueblo de Canillejas. En la carretera de Aragón, cerca ya de Canillejas, los del control requisaron el coche a los milicianos, que hicieron bajar a las Siervas de Dios, les mandaron caminar hacia adelante y les dispararon diversas ráfagas de fusil. Y a juzgar por la relación que hicieron los médicos después en la autopsia, los que dispararon fueron varios, pues las dos religiosas tenían diversos disparos en la cabeza, en el pecho y en las piernas.
También en el lunes 20 de julio se sitúa la muerte del sacerdote don Andrés Molinera, capellán de la parroquia de San Antonio de la Florida, después de saquear el templo, convirtiéndolo en lo que más adelante sería una checa, en la que se celebraron simulacros de juicios, y entre ellos el del mismo don Andrés, que seguidamente fue fusilado en la Casa de Campo. Y, entre otros, ese mismo día fueron asesinados dos religiosos, el Carmelita P. Paulino del Santísimo Sacramento, profesor en Roma y que se encontraba accidentalmente en Madrid, y el Paúl, P. Roque Catalán, de la comunidad de la Basílica de la Milagrosa. También en ese día tuvo lugar el asalto a la parroquia de El Salvador y San Nicolás, y la subsiguiente matanza de su clero. Eran los comienzos de una cruel persecución religiosa que duraría, con mayor o menor intensidad, varios meses.


----------



## I. de A. (11 Ago 2019)

*Los 215 asesinatos del Frente Popular en Rivas Vaciamadrid*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 11 noviembre, 2016

La izquierda ha pasado por varias etapas en su interpretación del terror rojo durante la Guerra Civil española.Primero, durante la contienda, los medios de la zona controlada por el Gobierno republicano del Frente Popular presumían de la eliminación de los “fasciosos”; después, en la posguerra y durante el franquismo, se negaba la represión organizada y se minimizaba su número; tras la transición, directamente se obviaba la existencia de estos asesinatos. Finalmente, desde que se promulgó la zapaterista Ley de Memoria Histórica, se magnifican los crímenes del otro bando mientras que se achaca la responsabilidad de las muertes en la retaguardia propia alegando al descontrol de grupos no controlados por el Gobierno.
PUBLICIDAD





p>



Uno de los principales argumentos que esgrimen al decir que fue obra de grupos incontrolados a los que el Gobierno “legítimo” quería poner coto es que las sacas comenzaron a partir de la huída del Gobierno de Madrid a Valencia el día 6 de noviembre de 1936, ante el miedo a caer en manos de los nacionales que estaban a punto de entrar en la capital de España. Según esta versión, en los días siguientes a la salida de los ministros de Madrid, se produjo un vacío de poder que los radicales aprovecharon hasta que la Junta de Defensa pudo hacerse cargo de la administración y paró esas sacas.




p>
Pero esto es falso. Días antes de la salida del Gobierno hacia Valencia, las sacas ya se estaban produciendo. Primero en Aravaca y Pozuelo y después, el día 5 de noviembre en la localidad de Rivas Vaciamadrid.




p>
Hay 215 asesinatos de presos de las cárceles de Madrid que se cometieron en las inmediaciones del cementerio de Rivas el día 5 de noviembre, un día antes de la huída del Ejecutivo del Frente Popular. Las víctimas fueron 190 militares y 25 civiles sacados a última hora de la tarde de aquel día de las cárceles de Porlier y San Antón y trasladados a ese pueblo del este de Madrid, donde fueron fusilados, sin mediar juicio alguno, y enterrados en unas fosas comunes que se habían excavado el día 4 por encargo del mismísimo ministro de Gobernación, el radicalsocialista Ángel Galarza.





strong>
Es una información que se conoce gracias al testimonio prestado por dos miembros de su cuerpo de seguridad en el viaje entre Madrid y Valencia, realizado a última hora del día 6 de noviembre. En el trayecto paró en Tarancón, desde donde realizón dos llamadas de teléfono. La primera fue a alguno de los nuevos responsables del orden en Madrid, al que le comunicó que autorizaba las evacuaciones de presos y añadía “pero evacuaciones definitivas”.
PUBLICIDAD





strong>
La segunda de las llamadas fue realizada al alcalde socialista de Rivas Vaciamadrid, en este caso preguntó si había realizado las zanjas que él mismo le había encargado el día 4 anterior. La respuesta fue clara: “hechas y utilizadas”. Allí habían enterrado a esas 215 víctimas.
Unas víctimas que, una vez acabada la Guerra Civil, fueron trasladadas al camposanto de Paracuellos del Jarama, donde sus restos permanecen junto a los miles que en esa zona, a orillas ddel río Jarama, fueron asesinadas en las semanas siguientes a las que murieron en Rivas Vaciamadrid.


----------



## I. de A. (11 Ago 2019)

*Carmen, la niña de cinco años asesinada por las Juventudes Socialistas*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 08 enero, 2018
El día 11 de abril de 1935 Carmen Pérez Almeida, una niña de tan sólo cinco años, caía abatida por las balas disparadas por milicianos de las Juventudes Socialistas Unificadas (JSU) cuando en compañía de su hermano Juan y de su hermana Guadalupe salían de la Academia Fray Luis de León de Salamanca. Juan era electricista y Guadalupe trabajaba como limpiadora en ese centro educativo.

Juan Pérez Almeida estaba afiliado a Falange y, junto a su hermana pequeña Carmen habían acudido a recoger a su hermana mediana para acudir a un teatro infantil. Cuando enfilaban el parque de la Alamedilla, un grupo de milicianos que había seguido a Juan y Carmen y que se encontraba oculto tras un muro, disparó una descarga con varias pistolas que causaron la muerte inmediata de la más pequeña y heridas graves a Juan, que murió tras casi un mes de agonía el 5 de mayo. Guadalupe resultó ilesa en el ataque.








Cuando la prensa republicana se hizo eco de la noticia, quiso minimizar el brutal asesinato señalando que la edad de la niña asesinada era de 12 años, cuando en realidad tenía solamente cinco. Y hacían especial hincapié en que el objetivo era Juan, “de filiación fascista”.
Este crimen muestra la bajeza moral de la que hacían gala los milicianos marxistas durante la Segunda República. Las investigaciones policiales, que se cerraron sin la detención de los asesinos, concluyeron que el militante de Falange no solía acudir a buscar a su hermana Guadalupe a su centro de trabajo, y que además no era una persona conocida en Salamanca. Por lo tanto, los asesinos le habían seguido cuando, en compañía de la pequeña Carmen, había acudido a buscar a su otra hermana para acudir a la sesión de teatro infantil.





Es más, el seguimiento se produjo desde un local de Falange hasta casa de la familia, donde recogió a la pequeña y después hasta la academia. Por lo tanto, quienes dispararon sabían que al joven falangista le acompañaba la niña, algo que no les disuadió de cometer el brutal asesinato aun sabiendo que podría caer como víctima inocente la pequeña.

El brutal crimen conmocionó a la localidad de Salamanca porque las víctimas eran hijos de Luis Pérez Martín, un maestro de la localidad muy conocido por su amplia labor pedagógica. El entierro de la pequeña Carmen fue todo un homenaje a la niña y una manifestación de rechazo a los crímenes de los milicianos en una localidad en la que las tensiones sociales eran prácticamente inexistentes.
La pequeña Carmen recibió, además, un homenaje de la Sección Femenina de Falange (SF). Su caso está recogido en el libro “Teoría de la Falange”, de Julián Pemartín. Allí cuenta como la SF consideró a la niña como su primera caída y, a pesar de que no tenía edad para militar, se cuenta como la primera víctima femenina de la Falange.


----------



## I. de A. (11 Ago 2019)

*El asesinato de una niña de 12 años y otras hazañas del comunismo en Amurrio*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 27 septiembre, 2017

Tras el levantamiento militar del 18 de julio, la mayoría del territorio de Álava quedó en manos del Ejército sublevado, solamente algunos municipios del norte de la provincia, entre los que se encuentra Amurrio, quedó bajo control del Frente Popular.


En la zona se desarrollaron varias acciones de carácter militar que, en ocasiones, iban acompañadas de represión contra personas que no eran partidarias de los partidos frentepopulistas. Esto ocurrió la noche del 25 al 26 de septiembre de 1936.



Varios milicianos venidos de Bilbao habían volado puentes de la línea ferrea para evitar el desplazamiento de tropas del bando nacional. Entre ellos se encontraban varios dinamiteros de Basauri.





Documentos correspondientes a Causa General del A.H.N.

Tras realizar las voladuras se desplazaron a Amurrio para pernoctar. Allí fueron informados de la presencia de un vecino, José María Viguri y Berganza, de 46 años. Su vinculación política era conocida por todos los vecinos y era socio del casino tradicionalista. Este vecino era labrador y tenía una hija de doce años, María Guadalupe.
Padre e hija se encontraban en su casa aquella noche cuando los milicianos se presentaron en el domicilio para llevarse detenido al padre. La hija se agarró a él para intentar que no se lo llevaran y los milicianos decidieron llevarse a los dos. Los vecinos testificaron que el llanto de la niña no logró ablandar a los milicianos, que llegaron a golpearla con sus armas para hacerla caminar.






Fueron sacados de su casa y llevados a una carretera próxima, la que se dirige a Larrinbe y Lezama y allí fueron fusilados. Padre e hija, sin ningún tipo de piedad hacia la niña. Los cuerpos fueron abandonados en aquel mismo lugar, junto a la huerta del Caserío Ugarte.
PUBLICIDAD

Muchos años después se erigió una cruz con una placa en recuerdo a estas dos víctimas y los sucesos que se conocen como el crímen de Amurrio. Hace unos años se retiró la placa y se vandalizó la cruz que había sobre ella. La Ley de Memoria Histórica ha decretado, con el apoyo de los partidos de izquierdas y la inacción y complejo del PP, que estas dos víctimas inocentes no tienen derecho a ser recordadas.




Documentos correspondientes a Causa General del A.H.N.

No fueron las únicas víctimas en esa zona de la retaguardia republicana. En Amurrio fueron asesinados otros seis vecinos. Un sacerdote de 28 años, Vicente Yabanes; el obrero de 28 años, Francisco Padura; Bruno Otaola, de 35 años y tratante de ganado; y tres labradores de 21, 29 y 23 años llamados Víctor Iturbe, Víctor Yomas y Evaristo Zuloaga.


----------



## Incorrezto (11 Ago 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> Otro acto de violencia contra la religión, con víctimas mortales, del que se han encontrado referencias, aunque no se haya podido llegar a identificar aún a las víctimas, tuvo lugar en la mariana del domingo 19 de julio, antes de que hubiera comenzado el primer acto propiamente de guerra en Madrid, que fue el asedio al Cuartel de la Montana.



nada, aunque no se pueda documentar, y mira que hay fotos judiciales de cadáveres con un numero, tu lo sueltas.

lo que si está documentado es el asesinato el sabado de tres militares en campamento por no ceder el cuartel a los sublevados, y el fusilamiento de niños y mujeres que venian del rio:

La camioneta tiroteada el 19 de julio frente al Cuartel de la Montaña.


----------



## I. de A. (11 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> nada, aunque no se pueda documentar, y mira que hay fotos judiciales de cadáveres con un numero, tu lo sueltas.
> 
> lo que si está documentado es el asesinato el sabado de tres militares en campamento por no ceder el cuartel a los sublevados, y el fusilamiento de niños y mujeres que venian del rio:
> 
> La camioneta tiroteada el 19 de julio frente al Cuartel de la Montaña.



¿Eso es todo lo que tienes que decir? ¿Que entre infinidadad de asesinatos de los rojos documentadísimos, se hable de un caso en el que hay referencias pero no se han identificado aún a las víctimas?


----------



## Incorrezto (11 Ago 2019)

he dicho lo que he dicho, que los primeros muertos en madrid no fueron en el asalto a la montaña, sino unos domingueros que pasaban por la puerta y militares leales en su puesto.

y que no me creo ese supuesto y primer ataque republicano no documentado, cuando lo están todos.


----------



## klopec (11 Ago 2019)

Parece ser que la desesperación cunde en las filas "_memorialistas_". Para continuar haciendo el ridículo han optado por la via jurídica contra mi admirado Juan E. Pflugüer por un artículo publicado sobre las 13 Rosas titulado «_Desmontando las mentiras de los rojos: las Trece Rosas, otro mito de la izquierda que gusta a la clase política_» *artículo documentado* en el que se hace referencia a la pertenencia de estas señoras a las JSU.


_Quienes las presentan como garantes de la democracia suelen olvidar, entre otros, este detalle: a ellas se les juzgó, pero ellas participaron en una organización que asesinó sin juicio a miles de personas y que, en el momento de ser detenidas, se había convertido en un grupo terrorista dirigido por José Pena, Severino Rodríguez y Federico Bascuñana. _

*ARTÍCULO* : https://gaceta.es/blogs/crimenes-del-comunismo/13-rosas-mito-izquierda-gusta-clase-politica-01092015-1858-20150901-0000/

Alegan los denunciantes cosas como 


_Ante semejante artículo, se ha presentado una denuncia ante los juzgados de Lorca por las injurias y calumnias, además de por una presunta vulneración de la Ley de Memoria Histórica. En la denuncia, a la que ha tenido acceso Diario16, se indica que el artículo es un intento de «desvirtuar la verdad contrastada, presentando a las víctimas como verdugos, además de su falsedad manifiesta parecen comprendidos en la legislación penal expresada». _

*ARTÍCULO* : https://diario16.com/denuncian-a-varios-medios-digitales-por-publicar-un-articulo-ofensivo-contra-las-trece-rosas-firmado-por-el-responsable-de-prensa-de-vox/

Lamentándolo mucho por los denunciantes, *los únicos que pretenden desvirtuar, manipular o falsificar la historia son las asociaciones "memorialistas", algunos historiadores de pacotilla, partidos políticos u otras agrupaciones en relación directa con la justificación de la percepción de ayudas públicas*.

Fácil lo tiene para no dejarse intimidar. *El derecho a emitir información VERAZ contemplado en el artículo 20 de nuestra Constitución* le ampara sobre la mordaza de una ley sectaria diseñada para imponer una visión parcial, sesgada y manipulada de la historia.


*UN MENSAJE DE ÁNIMO A PFLÜGGER Y A TODOS LOS QUE LUCHAN CONTRA LA MANIPULACIÓN Y FALSIFICACIÓN DE LA HISTORIA.*


----------



## Incorrezto (11 Ago 2019)

klopec dijo:


> ellas participaron en una organización que asesinó sin juicio a miles de personas y que, en el momento de ser detenidas, se había convertido en un grupo terrorista dirigido por José Pena, Severino Rodríguez y Federico Bascuñana



si, antes de la menstruacción ya eran milicianas asesinas.
ese grupo terrorista que mencionas no habia matado a nadie desde el final de la guerra, y hacia años que no se paseaba en madrid.

en cambio, si que habia terroristas sacando presos de los campos y trasladandolos a sus pueblos, donde no llegaban.


----------



## Incorrezto (11 Ago 2019)

que pasó man?


----------



## Bender32 (11 Ago 2019)

fredesvindo dijo:


> _*La historia no la cambia nadie, ni pueden cambiarla segun conveniencia, que es lo que quieren algunos.*_



Que nivel maribel,pone un titulo anunciando documentos desclasificados,y despues solo hay una retahila de autores "que estiman",noticias de hace años o decadas,y ningun documento desclasificado.

Y el unico "documento" que pone,un documento grafico que asegura pertenece a las brigadas internacionales..resulta que es una vieja foto de los años veinte en africa por parte de legionarios!Fedesvinto,como puedes ser tan gilipollas 

MARRUECOS GUERRA DE ÁFRICA, 1922.- Artilleros y legionarios del Ejército español exhiben las cabezas | Foto | EFE Data | 63298

Que loteria hemos ganado para que el facherio venga aqui a darnos tanta risa con su nivel putapenico


----------



## I. de A. (11 Ago 2019)

*Genaro Arias Herrero, el terror socialista que, en plena Guerra Civil, torturaba y mataba a cualquier persona 'de derechas'*
*Concha Espina relató el suplicio de las tres enfermeras de Somiedo, en uno de sus libros publicado en 1941, 'Princesas del martirio'.*
Javier Paredes 23/06/19 09:00

 
 
 






Genaro Arias Herrero, el terror socialista que, en plena Guerra Civil mandó fusilar a las tres enfermeras de Somiedo. De izquierda a derecha, Octavia Iglesias Blanco, Olga Pérez Monteserín Núñez y Pilar Gullón Iturriaga 
Hace unos días, el pasado martes 11 de junio, el Papa autorizó promulgar los decretos de martirio para la beatificación de María Pilar Gullón Iturriaga (1911-1936), Octavia Iglesias Blanco (1894-1936) y Olga Pérez-Monteserín Núñez (1913-1936), tres enfermeras católicas laicas de la Cruz Roja, que fueron martirizadas por odio a la fe el 28 de octubre de 1936, en Pola de Somiedo (Asturias), durante la Guerra Civil española.
Poco antes de quedarse ciega, Concha Espina relató el suplicio y el martirio de estas tres mujeres en uno de sus libros publicado en 1941, que es una auténtica joya literaria, desde el título, _Princesas del martirio_, hasta la última página. Concha Espina describe la geografía donde tuvieron lugar los hechos con estas palabras: “San Pedro de Somiedo, una collación montaraz en el límite de dos provincias, trágico frente de guerra que divide a dos marcas españolas: la de León, llena de la fe en Cristo; la otra de Asturias, envenenada por los enemigos de Dios, enemigos también de la Humanidad”.
El victimario fue un socialista leonés, Genaro Arias Herrero, presidente de la Casa del Pueblo, que la noche antes de asesinarlas encerró a las tres enfermeras en la Casa del Pueblo del PSOE, convertida en checa, para que cuantos quisieran pudieran violarlas. El jefe de los socialistas trató de amortiguar los gritos de estas tres mujeres con el chirriar de una carreta de bueyes, que hizo circular alrededor de la checa durante toda la noche. La carreta llevaba el cadáver de un sacerdote, que él mismo había asesinado unas horas antes.


> La noche antes de asesinarlas encerró a las tres enfermeras en la Casa del Pueblo del PSOE, convertida en checa, para que cuantos quisieran pudieran violarlas



Genaro Arias Herrero, conocido en la comarca por el alias de “El Patas”, tenía 34 años cuando asesinó a las tres enfermeras y todo un historial criminal, que le había convertido en el terror de su comarca. Había nacido en una aldea cerca de Cistierna (León), pero residía en Villaseca de Laciana a poca distancia de Villablino (León), donde era el líder del socialismo de la zona, ya que había sido elegido presidente del sindicato minero de la UGT y de la Casa del Pueblo del PSOE de Villaseca de Laciana.
Desde que se proclamó la Segunda República en 1931, El Patas dirigió todas las huelgas y las manifestaciones revolucionarias de la comarca. Cuando los socialistas fueron derrotados en las urnas y dieron el golpe de Estado en 1934, que algunos llaman falsamente Revolución de Asturias, Genaro Arias Herrrero asaltó la mina “Teófilo”. Y cuando estalló la Guerra Civil, concentró a un grupo de unos trescientos hombres, de los que se valió para realizar registros y saqueos en la zona de Villaseca de Laciana, robando animales, dinero y pertenencias de los vecinos. El Patas asaltó las casas cuartel de la Guardia Civil y detuvo a los guardias civiles de Villaseca de Laciana, Caboalles de Abajo, Villablino y Murias de Paredes y a las mujeres de los guardias civiles se las llevó a la zona roja.
A una de las vecinas, llamada Trinidad Feito, el socialista Genaro Arias Herrero le manifestó que no se ganaría la guerra, hasta que no se matara a todas las personas de derechas. El Patas, incluso, trató de asesinar a la madre de Trinidad Feito, alegando como motivo que cuatro de sus hijos luchaban en el ejército de Franco, crimen que el socialista no consiguió consumar, gracias a que los vecinos protegieron a aquella pobre mujer.
Cuando llegaron las tropas de los nacionales a Villaseca de Laciana, el 10 de agosto de 1936, El Patas huyó a Pola de Somiedo, donde se impuso como presidente del Comité revolucionario. En esta localidad asesinó a un guardia civil retirado, que ejercía como juez municipal, al secretario del juzgado y a otro vecino. Y aquello solo fue el principio de una serie de asesinatos y robos cometidos por él en el Valle de Somiedo, donde sembró el terror. Tras el asalto del ejército rojo al hospital de Somiedo, acudió al lugar para participar en la masacre, asesinó por su propia mano al sacerdote y se hizo cargo de los prisioneros de aquella avanzadilla del ejército nacional, entre las que se encontraban nuestras tres enfermeras de la Cruz Roja.
María Pilar, Octavia y Olga habían acudido voluntarias para atender a los enfermos del hospital del puerto de Somiedo. El 27 de octubre de 1936 comenzó su calvario, cuando los rojos asaltaron esa posición y arrasaron el hospital, rematando hasta matarlos a los heridos en sus camas y haciendo prisioneras a las tres enfermeras.


> La llamada Revolucion de Asturias no fue otra cosa que un golpe de Estado de los socialistas. Golpe de Estado revolucionario, naturalmente



De nada valieron las súplicas de los mandos militares, del médico y del sacerdote en favor de los heridos y de los convalecientes del hospital de Somiedo. El comportamiento de quienes solicitaron piedad para los asaltados, lo describe Concha Espina con estas palabras: “Acaso esperaban compasión para ellos, con esa hidalguía natural del que es «hijo de algo», miembro de las alcurnias del alma, brote de una creencia y de una virtud que decoran al soldado, lo mismo que al general, dentro del ejército católico”. Por otra parte, a los socialistas que asesinaron a los enfermos y apresaron a las tres enfermeras, Concha Espina les enjuicia así: “Pero los asaltantes eran «hijos de nada», producto del anarquismo y la disolución de Europa, mortífero veneno de la sociedad”.
Durante el asalto, a las tres enfermeras se les presentó la oportunidad de huir y ponerse a salvo de sus captores, pero se negaron a abandonar a sus enfermos. Olga, la más joven de las tres pues tenía solo tenía 19 años recién cumplidos, fue alcanzada en una ceja por el roce de una bala y de la herida brotó la sangre, que tiño de rojo su uniforme blanco. Al momento uno de sus pacientes le sugirió que dejase de atenderlos, para curarse ella misma, pero la enfermera le respondió:
—“¿Curarme? ¿Para qué? Ya es inútil; no hay tiempo. Vamos a morir y enseguida a resucitar entre los mártires del Señor. Nos separaremos apenas unos instantes para reunirnos eternamente”.
Indudablemente que una respuesta como esa solo brota en un alma cristiana, alimentada por la oración y los sacramentos. Las tres enfermeras durante octubre, mes del Rosario, practicaron esta devoción mariana y asistían a diario a la Santa Misa, que celebraba el sacerdote en el hospital de Somiedo. María Pilar pertenecía a las Hijas de María y a las Conferencias de San Vicente de Paúl. Octavia era de las mismas asociaciones que María Pilar y además estaba inscrita en Acción Católica.
Los que quedaron vivos del asalto del día 27 deoctubre fueron hechos prisioneros y la mayoría llevados a Gijón. A las tres enfermeras, junto con dos falangistas de la guarnición, José Fernández Marvá y Salvador González, les condujeron desde el hospital del puerto a Pola de Somiedo, distantes doce kilómetros, que recorrieron a pie.
En torno a los milicianos que conducían a los prisioneros —escribe Concha Espina— “se había formado un cortejo de furias, un bronco sartal de milicianas vestidas de mono, arisco el pelo y el semblante, agresivas las voces salpicadas de blasfemias y de insultos. Llevaban como botín de su mezquina victoria varias prendas mujeriles: un abrigo largo, una chaqueta de cuero, un estuche de tocador y un bolso elegante. Se lo repartieron a las milicianas entre burlas y denuestos. Y todos juntos cambiaron opiniones a gritos sobre la terrorífica suerte que esperaba a los prisioneros”.
Conocemos el nombre de esas mujeres y su rango, descrito por Concha Espina. Lola Sierra, “número visible del ejército rojo mujeril”; Evangelina, la secretaria, “con aberraciones intelectuales”; Milagros, “la valiente rematadora de moribundos” y Emilia Gómez, “un monstruo infernal de veinte años y degeneración humana hasta el fondo satánico de la materia”. Ellas forman parte del cortejo de los verdugos y con todos los recursos de la indecencia de sus palabras, de sus gestos y de sus manoseos excitan todas las bajezas animales de los que pronto van a ser los depredadores sexuales de las tres enfermeras.


> Comienzan a temblar las tiorras, y como no consiguen apuntar, tres milicianos se colocan detrás de cada una de ellas, para sujetarles el arma



Así es que cuando llegan a la Pola de Somiedo separan a los dos falangistas de las tres enfermeras y las hacen subir a una habitación de la checa, que era la anterior Casa del Pueblo de los socialistas. Y allí, en la Casa del Pueblo del PSOE, donde dicen los seguidores de Pablo Iglesias que se democratiza la cultura para ponerla al servicio del pueblo, el socialista Genaro Arias Herrero, El Patas, les entregó a los suyos los cuerpos de aquellas tres mujeres, para someterlas al espantoso abuso de ellos durante toda una noche, antes de asesinarlas, a los que les dio la siguiente instrucción con estas palabras textuales: “Que aquella noche podían quedarse con las enfermeras y hacer de ellas lo que mejor les pareciera”.
Al día siguiente, cuando ya había salido el sol, El Patas sacó a las tres enfermeras de la checa, para fusilarlas. Y como hicieran el día anterior con las capas y los estuches de las cautivas, las "tiorras" —el calificativo es de Concha Espina— echan a suertes el gozo de matarlas. Y como discuten y no se ponen de acuerdo, tercia una de ellas:
—“A ver, que las señoritas escojan su propio verdugo ¡Vamos, pichonas! ¿Quién mata a quién?”
Por fin, Evangelina, Lola y Emilia se reparten la matanza. Se sitúan a tres metros de sus blancos y cuando las tiorras van a encarar el arma, un sargento detiene la ejecución y propone indultarlas, si levantando el puño gritan: ¡Viva Rusia! Pero como respuesta inmediata, tres gritos al unísono suben al Cielo:
—¡Arriba España! ¡Viva Cristo Rey!
Su respuesta deja paralizados a los milicianos y a las tiorras. María Pilar y Octavia rezan con los ojos fijo en el cielo. Y Olga, quizás por ser la más joven, la más atrevida, les mira a todos fijamente y les dice:
—¡Hasta para matar sois cobardes!
Entonces comienzan a temblar las tiorras, y como no consiguen apuntar, tres milicianos se colocan detrás de cada una de ellas, para sujetarles el arma y ayudarlas a apuntar con firmeza. El desenlace se lo dejo contar a Concha Espina:
“Al fin las mujeronas disparan temblando. Y se desploman las muchachas de un solo golpe, una caída sorda en la hierba. Que, no obstante, levanta un eco pavoroso en todo el orbe civilizado. Y entonces cada mártir extiende el haz de sus cinco dedos, para balbucir todavía, un grito de fe en España y en la Cristiandad.
—Ya se acabaron las señoritas. —Ruge un cobarde.
—Falto yo.
Hay un espasmo de terror y alarma entre el público. El capitán Sánchez se acerca a la moribunda, pistola en ristre.
—A ver ¿quién vive aquí? —protesta, iracundo.
Pilar, transfigurada su hermosura por una angélica lucidez, responde:
—¡Dios!
Recibe, sonriendo, el tiro de gracia, y se duerme entre sus compañeras”.
Y concluye su libro Concha Espina con una propuesta, que bien podría llevarse a cabo el día que tenga lugar la ceremonia de la beatificación de estas tres mártires. Esto es lo que propuso la autora de _Princesas del martirio_ en 1941, cuando entonces ningún campanario de las iglesias españolas, fueran altos o bajos, se avergonzaba de nuestros mártires de la Segunda República y de la Guerra Civil y todos sin excepción llamaban a las cosas por su nombre: “Y desde el humilde tributo de estas páginas, yo solicito para las enfermeras de Astorga, un volteo nacional de los bronces, que aún se afirman en nuestros campanarios, un repique gozoso de aleluya, como cuando un niño transita, por inocente y puro, desde los brazos de su madre hasta el trono de la Virgen María”.

Javier Paredes
Catedrático de Historia Contemporánea de la Universidad de Alcalá


----------



## I. de A. (11 Ago 2019)

*Mártires Concepcionistas. Dos de las religiosas que serán beatificadas fueron torturadas y asesinadas por milicianos comunistas, en Vicálvaro, en 1936*
*"Ha llegado la hora de Dios. Si es preciso, demos la vida por Él". La España de la la Guerra Civil fue la España de los mártires. Es memoria histórica.*
Javier Paredes 16/06/19 09:00

 
 
 






Fotografías hechas por el sepulturero de Vicálvaro de la madre Inés (izquierda) y de sor Mª del Carmen (derecha) 
El próximo sábado, 22 de junio, a las 11 de la mañana, en la Catedral de la Almudena de Madrid, se celebrará la ceremonia de beatificación de 14 monjas concepcionistas franciscanas, que será presidida por el Cardenal Giovanni-Angelo Becciu, Prefecto de la Congregación para las Causas de los Santos. Diez Hermanas pertenecían a la comunidad religiosa del convento de San José de Madrid; dos procedían del monasterio de El Pardo y otras dos religiosas pertenecían a la comunidad de Concepcionistas de Escalona.
El convento de San José y el monasterio de El Pardo son dos de un total de los 19 conventos fundados o comunidades reformadas por Sor Patrocinio. En toda la Historia de la Iglesia, yo no tengo noticia de que nadie haya fundado tantos. Y de los 19 debidos a la acción de Sor Patrocinio, dos de ellos han proporcionado 12 monjas elevadas a los altares. Y como de santidad hablamos, hay que mencionar que la Orden de las Concepcionistas, además de las monjas de América que están en proceso de beatificación, en España tienen abierto igual proceso las Madres Teresa Romero y Ana Alberdi, además de tres místicas de proyección gigantesca: la ya citada Sor Patrocinio, la Madre Sor María Jesús de Ágreda y Sor Ángeles Sorazu.
De las concepcionistas franciscanas sabemos muy pocas cosas, porque ellas como todas las monjas de clausura son los cimientos en el edificio de la Iglesia. Y los cimientos de una catedral están ocultos en la tierra, pero sin ellos no podríamos contemplar la belleza de esas bóvedas de piedra que, desafiando la ley de la gravedad, se elevan al cielo para dar gloria a Dios. La visión de la hermosura de todas y cada una de esas almas, encerradas en la clausura, está reservada para el día que se abra el verdadero libro de la Historia, que será el día del Juicio Final. Mientras tanto tendremos que conformarnos con unas pequeñas pistas que ofrecen las vidas de esas monjas de clausura, que se hacen públicas, cuando son elevadas a los altares. Y por eso hoy las voy a seguir contando.


> Sin duda, el martirio es una gracia de Dios, pero solo lo puede aceptar quien se prepara para ello con una profunda vida interior



De diez de las 14 que van a ser beatificadas, de las del convento de Santo José, ya me ocupé en dos artículos anteriores. La publicación de hoy se la voy a dedicar a los dos mártires del monasterio de El Pardo, fundado por Sor Patrocinio el 11 de diciembre de 1859, bajo la advocación de Nuestra Señora de las Misericordias y San Antonio de Padua.
El comienzo de esta historia se localiza en un pueblecito de la provincia de Zamora, porque las dos mártires de El Pardo, además de hermanas de religión, lo eran también de sangre. Como el de todos los santos, el comienzo de estas dos tuvo lugar en la pila bautismal de la iglesia de Avedillo, una aldea a mitad de camino entre Puebla de Sanabria y la capital de la provincia. La mayor de las dos hermanas era Carmen, que nació en 1895, y cuatro años después vino al mundo Inés. Sin embargo, fue la pequeña la que ingresó primero en el monasterio de El Pardo, en 1908, y seis años después lo hizo su hermana Carmen.
Sin duda, el martirio es una gracia de Dios, pero solo lo puede aceptar quien se prepara para ello con una profunda vida interior. Y como muestra un botón de cómo era la de estas mujeres antes del martirio. Cuenta una de las monjas de El Pardo que vivió con ellas, que a Sor Inés se le quedaban cortas las dos horas de oración que la Regla destinaba a esta práctica, y por la noche le hurtaba tiempo a su descanso, para permanecer en la capilla. Con sencillez y sinceridad cuenta esto de lo que fue testigo: “En mi curiosidad de novicia pude comprobar, varias veces, que hacía la oración postrada en el coro. Con mucho cuidado salía de su celda, cuando todas las religiosas se habían ya retirado a descansar. Yo que tenía el sueño más ligero, me levantaba y de puntillas me acercaba al coro y siempre la encontraba orando sobre una cruz de madera. Otras veces por la cerradura de la puerta de la celda la veía hacer oración con los brazos en cruz”.
El 18 de julio de 1936 estalló la Guerra Civil y se desbordó la persecución religiosa que los marxistas ya habían iniciado al proclamarse la Segunda República, con la quema de iglesias y conventos en mayo de 1931 y los asesinatos de religiosos tres años después, a la sombra del golpe de Estado que dieron los socialistas en 1934, que algunos llaman falsamente Revolución de Asturias.
El 21 de julio de 1936 asaltaron el monasterio de El Pardo, y mientras aporreaban las puertas del convento, exigiendo a las monjas que salieran, la Madre Inés, que era abadesa desde el año anterior, ordenó a todas que se pusieran las ropas de seglares y bajaran a la portería. Y antes de abrir las puertas les dirigió estas palabras: “Hijas mías, ha llegado la hora de Dios. No olviden que somos religiosas, almas consagradas al Señor ¡Sean fuertes! Si es preciso, demos la vida por Él”.
Cuando abrieron las puertas, los milicianos y las milicianas, que de esas también había unas cuantas, formaron un pasillo y recibieron a las monjas entre insultos y blasfemias. Las rodearon y las empujaron con los fusiles hasta llevarlas a la plaza del pueblo, donde el cabecilla se dirigió a las gentes que allí habían acudido para soltar los tópicos marxistas de entonces y de ahora: que las monjas son enemigas del pueblo y aliadas de los ricos explotadores de los proletarios. Cuando el demagogo integró a las monjas en el bando de los ricos, a buen seguro que la Madre Inés tuvo que acordarse en esos momentos de su infancia en Avedillo, y del trayecto de más de diez kilómetros que tuvo que hacer, a lomos de la burra del tío Ángel, para ir desde su aldea a Puebla Sanabria, donde cogió un tren para venir a Madrid, cuando ingresó en el monasterio de El Pardo como novicia.


> Estalló la Guerra Civil y se desbordó la persecución religiosa que los marxistas ya habían iniciado al proclamarse la Segunda República, con la quema de iglesias y conventos en mayo de 1931



Acabado el mitin, las llevaron al puesto de control donde un autodenominado tribunal popular les tomó declaración entre los insultos y las vejaciones de los jueces rojos. Y fue entonces cuando un grupo de familias de El Pardo salió en su defensa, ya que las monjas eran muy apreciadas en la población, porque desde que fundara el convento Sor Patrocinio había establecido que, como en todos los suyos, hubiera un colegio para atender a las niñas más necesitadas.
Estas familias consiguieron que las soltaran los milicianos y las acogieron en distintas casas. Pero poco duró la calma, porque a los cuatro días los socialistas y los comunistas hicieron público un bando en el que amenazaban con quemar las casas, donde se refugiara alguna de las monjas. Por este motivo, las mismas monjas decidieron abandonar una población tan pequeña como El Pardo, donde todos se conocían, para refugiarse en Madrid.
El capellán del convento había encargado a su madre, Doña Consuelo, y a su hermana que les buscara casas en Madrid, donde podrían estar más seguras. Y aunque dispersas por distintos barrios, la comunidad de El Pardo se mantuvo unida, gracias a que una de ellas, Sor Dolores, hizo de enlace. Sor Dolores les llevaba noticias unas de otras, les proveía de los alimentos que conseguía, pero sobre todo les llevaba la Sagrada Comunión, porque siempre que pudo fue portadora de las Sagradas Formas.
Las dos hermanas zamoranas, la Madre Inés y Sor María del Carmen fueron acogidas por un matrimonio que vivía en el número 115 de la calle Ayala. Ellas se levantaban muy temprano, antes que los dueños, para hacer una oración más larga que la del convento, y cuando habían acabado todos los rezos acostumbrados, ya era la hora de que se levantaran los dueños de la casa. Entonces se unían a las tareas de limpieza, lavaban la ropa y cocinaban. Y cumplidas todas estas labores, se encerraban en su habitación durante el día para que las visitas no descubrieran su presencia.
No llevaban ni un mes en la casa de la calle Ayala, cuando el domicilio sufrió un registro. A primera hora de la tarde del día 20 de agosto de 1936, un grupo de milicianos armados se presentó en la casa y registró todas las dependencias de la misma. Cuando abrieron la puerta de su habitación, no dudaron de que habían encontrado lo que iban buscando:
—¿Vosotras sois monjas?
—Sí, para servir a Dios -respondió la madre Inés.
La repuesta les enfureció y descargaron su ira y su odio contra Dios en forma de insultos soeces y blasfemias. Se marcharon, pero dando a entender que pronto volverían.
En efecto, ese mismo día a las ocho de la tarde, regresaron los milicianos con una camioneta, en la que se llevaron a las dos monjas y al matrimonio que las había hospedado. Todos ellos fueron trasladados a la checa de Vicálvaro.
Inmediatamente las dos hermanas sufrieron un interrogatorio, en las que se les preguntó por el paradero del resto de la comunidad. Ante su negativa,comenzaron a torturarlas. No hubo parte de su cuerpo que no recibiera los golpes de las culatas de los fusiles y cuando vieron que era imposible sacarles nada, las arrojaron a una dependencia que hacía de calabozo.


> El 20 de agosto de 1936 trasladaron a las dos monjas -Sor Inés y Sor Carmen- y al matrimonio que las había hospedado a la checa de Vicálvaro



Al amanecer del día 21 de agosto, las dos monjas fueron llamadas por su nombre y las ordenaron subir a una camioneta que esta aparcada en la puerta de la checa. Y conscientes de cuál era su destino, la madre Inés se dirigió a sus verdugos en estos términos:
—“A nosotras pueden matarnos, somos almas consagradas a Dios y daríamos mil veces la vida por ser fieles a Él. Pero a estos buenos señores, que por caridad nos han acogido y tratado con humanidad y cariño, les rogamos que no les hagan nada. Se habrían comportado igual con cualquier persona necesitada”.
Les hicieron caso y sacaron de la fila al matrimonio. A las dos monjas, como a todos los que subieron a la camioneta, a los que habían atado previamente las manos de dos en dos, les llevaron a un descampado, próximo al cementerio de Vicálvaro. E inmediatamente que se bajaron, fueron fusilados. El jefe de los verdugos fue el encargado de rematar a las víctimas con el tiro de gracia, a la Madre Inés la disparó en la boca y a Sor María del Carmen en el estómago.
Los cadáveres fueron cargados en la camioneta y abandonados en las tapias del cementerio de Vicálvaro, como fardos de basura. El enterrador que supo que las dos eran religiosas, pensando que algún día reclamarían sus cadáveres, lavó cuidadosamente sus rostros, puso en orden sus vestidos, las colocó en posturas decorosas, hizo una foto a cada una y enterró sus cuerpos uno al lado de otro y sobre su tumba puso una señal, que facilitara con el tiempo su identificación.
Al concluir la guerra, el sepulturero entregó al juez toda esta valiosa información, que ha permitido recuperar los restos de estas dos mártires Concepcionistas, porque de los de las otras doce que serán beatificadas el próximo sábado no ha sido posible encontrar ningún cuerpo. Los restos mortales de la madre Inés y de su hermana, Sor Mercedes, reposan actualmente junto con los de la fundadora de su Orden, Santa Beatriz de Silva, en la casa madre de las Concepcionistas de Toledo.
Javier Paredes
_Catedrático de Historia Contemporánea de la Universidad de Alcalá_


----------



## I. de A. (11 Ago 2019)

*La II República se puso a las órdenes del criminal Rosemberg, enviado de Stalin*
*“Cazar curas y monjas se convirtió en una forma de participar en la construcción social de la retaguardia republicana”, afirma el historiador Antonio Manuel Moral.*
Javier Paredes 10/03/19 08:00

 
 
 






Stalin 
De tanto tensar a la sociedad manipulándola, se ha roto la cuerda del respeto a *Pedro Sánchez *y a sus ministros. El Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores, por aquello de que _el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid_, ha enviado una circular a las embajadas y a los consulados comunicándoles que como el Gobierno está conmemorando el octogésimo aniversario de los que se marcharon al exiliodespués de la Guerra Civil, ha creído conveniente elaborar un logo con la bandera republicana, para incluirlo en los pies de firma del correo electrónico de todo el personal diplomático español en el extranjero.
Y al final del comunicado aparece la conexión de *José Borrell* con *Dolores Delgado,* la ministra de Justica, pues el escrito concluye ordenando que las unidades que hagan uso del logo republicano lo deben comunicar a una dirección de correo del Ministerio de Justicia. ¡Qué miedo da la amiga de Garzón pasando lista! Sí, ya sé que el Gobierno socialista ha dado marcha atrás en lo del logo republicano… ¡Lástima! Demasiado tarde, porque en el primer movimiento se ha vuelto a ver que la patita es del lobo y no de la madre de los cabritillos, por más harina que la disimule.
Pero como el miedo es libre, no ha faltado quien se lo haya echado a la espalda, como el diplomático Fernando Villalonga que, según ha publicado el _ABC,_ ha manifestado: “Yo no pienso enviar ningún correo con la bandera republicana. ¡Viva el Rey! Además, a mi abuelo nos lo entregó mutilado esa República comunista y a tres tíos fusilados… los cuatro en un “paseíllo” (sin juicio). En casa se perdonó y nunca más se habló de ello”.
Los ministros de Pedro Sánchez no saben lo que se hacen. Promocionar la Segunda República Española, en ambientes diplomáticos de Europa y América, es como colgar en el cuello de Drácula una ristra de ajos. Aunque se comprenden las carencias culturales de este equipo ministerial, porque con tantos pisos de su propiedad como tienen que administrar, con tantas Sociedades Limitadas, limitadísimas… como montan para desgravar impuestos y con tantas tesis doctorales y libros que han tenido que escribir, ya no les da la vida para leer y se les ha encanijado la Historia en sus cabezas.
Recientemente, el profesor de Historia Contemporánea de mi Facultad, Antonio Manuel Moral Roncal, ha publicado un documentado trabajo titulado _Estudios sobre asilo diplomático en la Guerra Civil Española_, editado por el Servicio de Publicaciones de la Universidad de Alcalá. Son muchos los aspectos importantes que descubre Moral Roncal, pero me ha llamado la atención el capítulo dedicado al embajador de la Unión Soviética en España,* Marcel Israilevich Rosemberg,* que llegó a Madrid el 27 de agosto de 1936.


> Stalin envió numerosos instructores y supervisores para sembrar el terror en la Zona Roja



Trajo con él un nutrido séquito, con el que se instaló en el lujoso Hotel Palace, donde los soviéticos ocuparon tres pisos. Y le faltó tiempo al Gobierno para poner a su disposición cuarenta policías españoles. Pero como tal número de policías a los socialistas les debió parecer de poca consideración con el enviado de Stalin, añadieron a lo del Gobierno un servicio de vigilancia con milicianos pertenecientes al Sindicato de Artes Blancas de la UGT. Y hasta hubo sus más y sus menos entre los policías y los milicianos, porque en su afán de hacer méritos ante Stalin, los dos grupos querían tener el honor en exclusiva de acompañar al embajador comunista en sus salidas. Y en medio de esta tan servil porfía llegaron a un acuerdo, de modo que detrás del coche del embajador iría otro de la policía y a continuación otro más de los milicianos pertenecientes al sindicato de la UGT dando escolta.
Los Gobiernos presidios por *Giral* y *Largo Caballero*, así como *Azaña* desde la presidencia de la República, se pusieron al servicio del enviado de *Stalin,* y lo que es peor a sus órdenes, a pesar de que conocían sus intenciones, porque el primer día que estalló la Guerra Civil, desde Moscú se transmitió al Partido Comunista de España lo que había que hacer, en términos tan categóricos como estos: “Es necesario crear un tribunal especial para aventureros, terroristas, conspiradores y rebeldes fascistas y aplicarles la pena máxima, incluida la confiscación de bienes”.* Es decir, sembrar el terror mediante el asesinato y el robo, en lo que socialistas, comunistas, anarquistas y republicanos del partido de Azaña cumplieron con creces.*
De la sumisa actitud adoptada por el Gobierno republicano ante el embajador de Moscú, el profesor Moral Roncal cuenta en su libro un acontecimiento muy ilustrativo. Los primeros días de noviembre de 1936 el diplomático argentino Edgardo Pérez Quesada, mandó un informe a sus superiores manifestándoles que durante la entrevista que mantenía con el ministro de Estado, el socialista Álvarez del Vayo, el embajador soviético, Rosemberg, irrumpió en el despacho e interrumpió su conversación y, sin quitarse el sombrero ni el abrigo, se dirigió al ministro en una actitud propia de quien ejerce una jefatura y procede con la característica desenvoltura de un patrón. Y el diplomático argentino concluye el informe con estas palabras:* “Funcionan en Madrid checas y tribunales constituidos exclusivamente por súbditos rusos. Y en todo se advierte una infiltración absoluta de los soviets en la actuación y desarrollo de los hechos desde el ángulo ministerial de la República”.*


> “El pegamento” que unió a fuerzas tan dispares para sembrar el terror fue el odio a la religión



Sí, ciertamente, como afirma Moral Roncal, Stalin envió numerosos instructores y supervisores para sembrar el terror en la Zona Roja, lo que no elimina la responsabilidad de Azaña y ni de los gobiernos republicanos, porque en definitiva fueron ellos, españoles, los que decidieron apretar el gatillo para asesinar a otros españoles. Y no puedo estar más de acuerdo con Moral Roncal cuando afirma que “el pegamento” que unió a fuerzas tan dispares para sembrar el terror fue el odio a la religión, pues —en palabras de este historiador— “cazar curas y monjas se convirtió en una forma de participar en la construcción social de la retaguardia republicana”.
Como demuestra este libro, el comportamiento de las autoridades republicanas fue condenado por la totalidad de los diplomáticos que permanecieron en Madrid durante la Guerra Civil. Los diplomáticos fueron testigos directos e imparciales de lo que estaba sucediendo en retaguardia. Los testimonios extraídos de los archivos que ofrece en este libro Moral Roncal son abrumadores.


> Para el Gobierno, el catolicismo no merece ni la libre conciencia, ni el libre ejercicio del culto



Y quiero acabar este artículo transcribiendo un párrafo del embajador francés Labbone, bien significativo por representar a la Francia de la IIIª República, cuya identidad anticlerical es innegable. Pero a pesar de este rasgo nada proclive a la Iglesia católica, el embajador francés no pudo menos de transcribir los hechos que vio, esos hechos que ahora la izquierda pretende ocultar y tergiversar, mediante la Ley de Memoria Histórica. Esto es lo que decía uno de los párrafos del informe del embajador Labbone:
“La España republicana se dice democrática. Sus aspiraciones, sus preocupaciones políticas esenciales la empujan hacia las naciones democráticas de Occidente (…) pero permanece muda hacia el catolicismo y no lo tolera en absoluto. Para el Gobierno, el catolicismo no merece ni la libre conciencia, ni el libre ejercicio del culto. El contraste es tan flagrante que despierta dudas sobre su sinceridad, que arrastra el descrédito sobre todas sus restantes declaraciones y hasta sus verdaderos sentimientos (…) A pesar de sus negaciones, a pesar de todas las pruebas aducidas de su independencia y de su autonomía, se le cree ligado a las fuerzas extremistas, a los ateísmos militantes, a las ideologías extranjeras.”
Javier Paredes
_Catedrático de Historia Contemporánea de la Univerdad de Alcalá_


----------



## I. de A. (11 Ago 2019)

*El mitificado Manuel Azaña impulsó la organización más sanguinaria de la Guerra Civil: la checa de Bellas Artes*
*Desde el CPIP se coordinaba, junto a la Dirección General de Seguridad, a los 5.000 asesinos de las Milicias de Vigilancia de Retaguardia.*
Javier Paredes 03/03/19 08:00

 
 
 






Manuel Azaña fue uno de los impulsores de la organización más sanguinaria de la Guerra Civil 
“¡Hijo mío, ya no hay distancias, lo que hay son taquillas!”. Esto es lo que le dijo la abuela a uno de sus nietos, al que le había pagado el billete para ir a los Estados Unidos, cuando le preguntó cuánto duraría el vuelo. Pero otra cosa es lo del presidente del Gobierno, para el que no hay ni distancias ni taquillas. Pedro Sánchez es de otra galaxia, y por eso le tenemos que pagar el Falcon. Y como de lo que no cuesta, lleno la cesta, hace unos días se nos ha ido a visitar la tumba de Manuel Azaña.
Lo cierto es que la manipulación de la Memoria Histórica se está revolviendo contra Pedro Sánchez y, por escarbar en el pasado, muchos españoles están descubriendo lo que no sabían, como que en la historia del PSOE no es democracia todo lo que reluce, porque está jalonada por el golpe de Estado de 1934, la corrupción, los robos desde su origen y lo que es más condenable: por un pasado manchado de sangre inocente por los muchos crímenes que el PSOE y la UGT cometieron durante la Segunda República y la Guerra Civil.
Por eso Pedro Sánchez ha ido a visitar la tumba de Azaña, para subirse en un pedestal más honroso que el que tiene la historia del socialismo español. Pero como la cultura histórica del presidente del Gobierno no da ni para distinguir entre Fray Luis de León y San Juan de la Cruz, Pedro Sánchez no tiene ni repajolera idea de quién fue Manuel Azaña. Por eso, al presentarse en la tumba de Azaña, a esquilar rebaño ajeno, Pedro Sánchez ha vuelto a salir trasquilado.


> La historia del PSOE y la UGT está marcada por un pasado manchado de sangre inocente, por los muchos crímenes que cometieron durante la Segunda República y la Guerra Civil



Reducir la figura de Manuel de Azaña a la de un intelectual, que en sus tiempos libres se dedicó a la política, es tanto como negarse a conocer el pasado. Sí, ciertamente Manuel Azaña puede que fuera un intelectual en singular, pero desde luego fue un político en plural, porque desde 1931 hasta su muerte el 3 de noviembre de 1940 hay distintos “Azañas”, y algunos de ellos tienen un aspecto antidemocrático y, ojo, asesino.
Sí, he escrito "asesino", porque Azaña fue uno de los impulsores de la organización más sanguinaria de la Guerra Civil, que liquidó a españoles inocentes por millares. 
El 4 de agosto de 1936, Manuel Muñoz, responsable máximo de la Dirección General de Seguridad, firmó la orden de detención contra Melquiades Álvarez, que estaba en casa de su hermana, en la madrileña calle de Lista. Y ese mismo día, Manuel Muñoz convocó a una reunión en el edifico de Bellas Artes de Madrid, a los representantes de Izquierda Republicana, el partido de Manuel Azaña, junto con los de la CNT, la FAI, el PSOE, la UGT, el PCE, las JSU (Juventudes Socialistas Unificadas), la UR (Unión Republicana; la FIJL (Federación Ibérica de Juventudes Libertarias) y el PS (Partido Sindicalista).
Estas diez organizaciones constituyeron el Comité Provincial de Investigación Pública (CPIP), también conocido vulgarmente como checa de Bellas Artes y Fomento que, en colaboración con la Dirección General de Seguridad, iba a coordinar a todas las checas que cada organización, de las presentes en aquella reunión, habían instalado en Madrid, convirtiéndose de este modo el CPIP en la madre de todas las checas. Dicho Comité tenía una plantilla de 400 personaspertenecientes a las diez organizaciones fundadoras, de las que a su vez dependían en Madrid unos cinco mil individuos, aproximadamente, pertenecientes a las Milicias de Vigilancia de Retaguardia. Una gigantesca banda de asesinos dispuestos a sembrar la muerte y el terror.


> De entre los próximos a Azaña sólo Julio Diamante Menéndez mantuvo una actitud digna. Dejo de ejercer en los tribunales republicanos cuando comprobó los crímenes que allí se perpetraban



Para que la actividad del CPIP no cesase día y noche, se constituyeron seis tribunales, que actuaban de dos en dos en tres turnos. El primero turno desde las 8 de la mañana hasta la cuatro de la tarde; el segundo desde las cuatro de la tarde hasta las doce de la noche y el tercero cogía el relevo al segundo y le entrega el testigo al primero a las 8 de la mañana.
Cada tribunal lo componían tres jueces, un fiscal y un mecanógrafo. Y en ausencia de alguno de los tres, el fiscal o el mecanógrafo pasaban a ocupar el puesto de juez, ya que para el caso era lo mismo, porque todos los jueces titulares de esta checa precedían de las profesiones más diversas, que nada tenían que ver con el Derecho.
Se conocen los nombres y la profesión de casi todos ellos. Por citar solo algunos de los jueces representantes del partido de Azaña, hay que citar a Virgilio Escámez Mancebo afiliado a Izquierda Republicana y agente de seguros, que además de ocupar plaza en el segundo tribunal se encargó de hacer el inventario de las alhajas requisadas.
A Izquierda Republicana pertenecía también Enrique Peinador Porrua, quien, además de juez, tuvo relación con el sanguinario García Atadell de la Brigada del Amanecer. Igualmente ocuparon la cuota de Izquierda Republicana como jueces Félix Llorente Uceda y Julio Diamante Menéndez. Este último, fue el único que tuvo al menos la dignidad de haber ejercido solo un día, pues salió corriendo cuando comprobó los crímenes que allí se perpetraban.


> A los condenados a muerte no se les comunicaba el fallo de la sentencia. Se les engañaba diciéndoles que serían puestos en libertad



En el CPIP se practicaban juicios rápidos, que no duraban más de veinte minutos, por lo que en los cien días en los que actuó el CPIP hasta que se disolvió en el mes de noviembre se juzgó a 18.000 personas, de las que fueron condenadas a muerte a 7.200. Por su trabajo, todos estos jueces cobraban entre 300 y 500 pesetas al mes, el equivalente al doble del sueldo de un maestro. Y al disolverse el CPIP, los miembros de estos tribunales se repartieron un millón de pesetas. De las alhajas que había inventariado el representante de Izquierda Republicana en tan peculiares juzgados, nada más se supo.
A los condenados a muerte no se les comunicaba el fallo de la sentencia. Se les engañaba diciéndoles que serían puestos en libertad, pero que para cumplimentar una serie de trámites debían permanecer durante unos días dentro de las dependencias del CPIP. Los condenados a muerte eran trasladados inmediatamente a la celda cero. Y esa misma noche o al amanecer, se les sacaba a las afueras de la ciudad, donde eran asesinados. Los verdugos, además de acudir a la celda cero, para no equivocarse de víctima tenían una contraseña, pues en el expediente de cada uno de los que tenían que ser asesinados figuraba una “L” seguida de un punto en la parte superior del expediente, que significaba “liquidar”.
A todos los crímenes del CPIP de la propia checa, hay que añadir los que el CPIP cometió en sus funciones de coordinación de las otras checas y por su colaboración con la Dirección General de Seguridad. En este apartado las cifras de los crímenes se disparan. Como muestra, solo un caso. El 31de octubre de 1936 el CPIP sacó a 32 prisioneros de la cárcel de Ventas, con la excusa de trasladarlos a la cárcel de Chinchilla. Los carceleros se los entregaron al CPIP, porque la orden estaba firmada por el Director General de Seguridad, Manuel Muñoz. Pero estos presos no llegaron a la cárcel de Chinchilla, pues fueron trasladados hasta Aravaca, donde 24 de ellos fueron fusilados, entre ellos Ramiro de Maeztu, por haber cometido el delito de no ser como Azaña, un intelectual, pero de izquierdas.
Después de lo anteriormente expuesto, cabe preguntarse cómo es posible que Azaña participase en la construcción de esta tenebrosa guillotina del CPIP. Y la pregunta tiene fundamento, porque en los escritos de Azaña, como burgués e intelectual que era, se comprueba su desprecio a los marxistas, con lo que tantas cosas le separaban. Pero sí que había algo en lo que estaban totalmente de acuerdo, hasta el punto de estar dispuesto a mancharse las manos de sangre: Azaña compartía con los marxistas el odio que todos ellos tenían a los católicos, por lo que no dudó en formar parte del bando de los verdugos, que llevaron a cabo la mayor persecución de la Iglesia católica de todos los tiempos.
Y pese a todo, Dios le acogió en su misericordia, cuando Azaña le pidió perdón en su lecho de muerte, como está documentado por monseñor Théas, obispo de Montauban, quien le administró el Sacramento de la Penitencia.
Javier Paredes
_Catedrático de Historia Contemporánea de la Universidad de Alcalá_


----------



## I. de A. (11 Ago 2019)

*Sánchez ataca a la prensa libre. Ya lo dijo el Decálogo del Joven Socialista: "el socialismo sólo puede imponerse por la violencia"*
*Esto decía El Socialista durante la democrática II República: "El Gobierno ha comenzado ya a ser enérgico. Nos parece muy bien […] Es preciso aniquilar al enemigo".*
Javier Paredes 07/10/18 09:00

 
 
 






El Socialista, en su edición del 12 de mayo de 1931, justificaba la quema de conventos del día anterior 
Las ministras del gobierno socialista se han puesto en plan soviético con los medios de comunicación… Abrió el ataque Isabel Celaá con lo de que si “el gobierno de Pedro Sánchez está sufriendo una ola de _fake news”, _que “los viernes en la rueda de prensa después del Consejo de Ministros me hacen preguntas que parecen condenas”, que “al ejecutivo se le toma la temperatura cada minuto”, para concluir Carmen Calvo en plan soviético con esta sentencia: “La libertad de expresión no lo resiste todo”, frase que equivale a lo mismo que escribieron los cerdos de la granja de Orwell cuando tomaron el poder: “todos los animales somos iguales, pero algunos animales somos más iguales que otros”.
Quienes se hayan sorprendido al escuchar las amenazas socialistas contra la libertad de prensa es porque no saben lo que ha pasado en los últimos cien años, y se han creído lo que cuenta esa historia; propaganda del PSOE titulada “Cien años de honradez”, en la que se presenta a los socialistas como la encarnación de los derechos y las libertades.
Miguel Platón ha escrito un libro titulado _Segunda República: De la esperanza al fracaso_, señalando con pruebas documentales las carencias democráticas de un régimen, que desde el principio se comportó como una tiranía. Miguel Platón es un historiador riguroso encubierto por el gran periodista que ha sido.
Este autor cuenta con detalle los ataques contra la libertad de prensa, en los que el PSOE tiene un doble protagonismo, los socialistas son los principales verdugos de la libertad de expresión y, además, actúan como manipuladores de la opinión pública a través de los periódicos que controlan, y muy especialmente de _El Socialista_, que es su órgano oficial de expresión.
En una de las últimas páginas del libro de Miguel Platón, y a modo de conclusión, se puede leer lo siguiente: “Durante la práctica totalidad del período republicano el Gobierno estuvo capacitado para sancionar a los medios de comunicación, prohibir su difusión o incluso cerrarlos, medida que aplicó en miles de ocasiones. Nada parecido hacían, ni podían legalmente hacer, los Gobiernos de países como Gran Bretaña, Francia o los Estados Unidos”.
Esa idea que ha anidado en el imaginario de tantos españoles de que en la Segunda República florecieron la democracia y las libertades no tiene nada que ver con la realidad. _La Gaceta de Madrid_ del 15 de abril de 1931, publicó en sus páginas 194 y 195 un decreto del Gobierno Provisional, con fecha del día anterior, es decir del mismo día en que se proclamó la Segunda República, en el que se podía leer en el cuarto apartado que había nacido la democracia y habían florecido los derechos en el secarral hispano. O en versión de los cerdos ya citados “que todos los animales somos iguales”, para al final del decreto concluir: “el Gobierno provisional podrá someter temporalmente los derechos del párrafo cuarto a un régimen de fiscalización gubernativa”, lo que en democracia porcina quiere decir que “algunos animales somos más iguales que otros”.


> Los socialistas son los principales verdugos de la libertad de expresión y, además, actúan como manipuladores de la opinión pública a través de los periódicos que controlan.



Y no había transcurrido ni un mes de la publicación de este decreto, cuando fueron suspendidos los dos principales periódicos de la derecha, el _ABC_ que entonces tenía una difusión de unos 200.000 ejemplares y _El Debate_ que vendía 150.000 periódicos diarios. Se les culpaba a estos dos periódicos de haber excitado a las masas que quemaron las iglesias y los conventos de Madrid el lunes once de mayo de 1931. Y como con perspicacia apunta Miguel Platón, difícilmente podía excitar a nada y a nadie _El Debate_, porque los lunes no se publicaban diarios matutinos, por respeto al descanso dominical y en beneficio de le _Hoja del Lunes_, que la editaba la Asociación de la Prensa.
_El Socialista_, en su edición del 12 de mayo de 1931, justificaba la quema de conventos del día anterior con una información tan sectaria y ridícula, como la de descubrir a sus lectores que los conventos en realidad eran los polvorines de la derecha, que escondían un arsenal de todo tipo de armas. Esto es lo que decía textualmente el órgano oficial del PSOE: “Porque aquello de que en los conventos había fusiles, bombas de mano y ametralladoras no era, según se comprobó ayer, una leyenda”.
Y en cuanto al cierre del _ABC_, esta era la opinión que de la medida gubernativa tenía _El Socialista_: “El Gobierno ha comenzado ya a ser enérgico. Nos parece muy bien […] Es preciso aniquilar al enemigo. Y el enemigo está también —no lo olvide el Gobierno—dentro de la República”.
Y cuando _El Socialista_ decía aniquilar no hablaba en sentido figurado, por eso entre los muchos crímenes que se cometieron contra la libertad de prensa durante la Segunda República, se puede mencionar la acción llevada a cabo por medio de un centenar de jóvenes socialistas y comunistas, que en abril de 1934 asaltaron la sede del periódico _El Debate_ y de la CEDA, donde asesinaron a un militante de las Juventudes de Acción Popular e hirieron a unos cuantos que les hicieron frente.
Nada de esto era fruto de la casualidad, ni obra de unos incontrolados. Dos meses antes de estos acontecimientos, la revista _Renovación_, órgano de la Federación de las Juventudes Socialistas de España, publicó el Decálogo del Joven Socialista. Y en los siguientes términos quedaba establecido el octavo mandamiento: “La única idea que hoy debe tener grabada el joven socialista en su cerebro es que el socialismo solo puede imponerse por la violencia, y que aquel compañero que impugne lo contrario, que tenga todavía sueños democráticos, sea alto, sea bajo, no pasa de ser un traidor, consciente o inconscientemente”.


> Niceto Alcalá-Zamora calificó la censura de este período como «la más rigurosa que España había conocido»



Los datos que ofrece Miguel Platón en su libro de los ataques contra la libertad de prensa durante la Segunda República son muchos y muy graves. Además de los ya citados _ABC_ y _El Debate_, también fueron atacados y parcialmente destruidos _La Unión Mercantil_ de Málaga, _La Voz de Levante_ de Alicante, _La Gaceta del Sur_ de Granada, _La Verdad_ de Murcia y _La Información_ de Cádiz.
En otras ocasiones la represión fue masiva y afectó a un cierre indefinido de once periódicos de Bilbao, San Sebastián y Pamplona, medida que a Azaña le pareció que se había quedado corta, porque en un Consejo de Ministros propuso que se cerrasen todos los periódicos derechistas del norte de España y los de Madrid.
Y a partir de febrero de 1936 la situación todavía empeoró. _La Nación_ de Madrid, _Levante Agrario_ de Murcia y _El Guadalete_ de Jerez de la Frontera, sufrieron tales destrozos por los ataques izquierdistas, que ya no volvieron a publicarse.
Y sin ánimo de citar a todos los periódicos atacados, solo por dar idea de la situación, mencionar que _El Correo Catalán_ de Barcelona fue asaltado e incendiados sus talleres, _El Correo de Lérida_ también fue quemado, _El Día_ de Alicante fue asaltado, _Diario de Albacete_ fue apedreado, _Diario de Alicante_ fue asaltado, _Diario de La Rioja_ padeció un asalto, un saqueo y un incendio, _Diario de León_ fue incautado por sus trabajadores, en _Diario de Navarra_ la policía repelió un asalto, _Diario de Pontevedra_ fue apedreado, _El Faro de Ceuta_ fue incendiado_, La Gaceta de Levante_ fue asaltada y destruyeron su maquinaria, _El Ideal de Granada_ fue pasto de las llamas el 10 de marzo de 1936 y no pudo reaparecer hasta tres meses después, en _La Mañana de Jaén_ destrozaron la maquinaria, en _La Unión Mercantil _de Málaga la policía impidió un asalto y hubo un muerto, el periódico _La Verdad_ de Murcia fue incendiado y su maquinaria destrozada, y en vísperas del estallido de la guerra _La Voz_ de Valencia fue incendiada…
¿Y qué le pasó al órgano oficial del PSOE, a _El Socialista? _Al periódico de los socialistas no le pasó nada, porque como ya quedó dicho anteriormente, en la democracia porcina resulta que todos los animales son iguales, pero algunos animales son más iguales que otros.
Y para concluir, no quiero ser yo el que lo diga, y por eso le cedo la palabra a uno de los principales protagonistas de la Segunda República, que motivos tenía para conocer la situación, pues fue su presidente desde que se proclamó la República hasta el 7 de abril de 1936. Niceto Alcalá-Zamora calificó la censura de este período como “la más rigurosa que España había conocido”.
Javier Paredes
_Catedrático de Historia Contemporánea en la Universidad de Alcalá_


----------



## klopec (11 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> si, antes de la menstruacción ya eran milicianas asesinas.
> ese grupo terrorista que mencionas no habia matado a nadie desde el final de la guerra, y hacia años que no se paseaba en madrid.



Así es. Muchas de ellas eran menores de edad cuando la JSU administraba cinco centros de detención ilegal y tortura ( Mendizabal 24, Raimundo Lulio, Santa Isabel 46, Convento de las Pastoras de Chamartín y Calle Granada, 4 ). Lo de que no se mataba desde el final de la guerra no quiere decir que se matara antes.

Y sobre la veracidad de las acusaciones, sabemos que en el mismo momento de las ejecuciones apareció el Capitán del SIM Gutiérrez Mellado y sacó del paredón a Sinesio "_el pionero_" ante el asombro de los reos que descubrían en el último instante al confidente que los había delatado.

Otra cosa es que intervinieran de verdad o por encargo de alguien en el asesinato del Comandante Gabaldón_. _Eso habría que habérselo preguntado al siniestro _Gutiérrez Mellado. _Pero esa es otra historia_._


----------



## Incorrezto (11 Ago 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> *Mártires Concepcionistas. Dos de las religiosas que serán beatificadas fueron torturadas y asesinadas por milicianos comunistas, en Vicálvaro, en 1936*
> *"Ha llegado la hora de Dios. Si es preciso, demos la vida por Él". La España de la la Guerra Civil fue la España de los mártires. Es memoria histórica.*
> Javier Paredes 16/06/19 09:00
> 
> ...



tienen calle, perpendicular a ayala 115


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 Ago 2019)

*ANDALUCÍARenée Lafont, la historia de la primera periodista muerta en zona de guerra (y que ejecutó el franquismo)*
MEMORIA HISTÓRICA+
*La reportera Renée Lafont cubría la guerra civil española cuando fue capturada por las tropas de Franco, ejecutada y arrojada a una fosa común en Córdoba
La muerte de Lafont en 1936 precede a la de otra corresponsal de guerra sometida al olvido y también fallecida en España en el año 37: la fotoperiodista Gerda Taro
Asociaciones creen que han encontrado los restos óseos y han localizado en Bayona (Francia) las tumbas de sus padres para la identificación genética de la reportera
El equipo científico encargado de los trabajos arqueológicos en el cementerio de La Salud pide que no se hable de "identificaciones" que por ahora "no se han hecho"*




La periodista francesa Renée Lafont. | EFE
Por Juan Miguel Baquero10 ago 2019 _21:02_

*Renée Lafont* es la primera periodista muerta en zona de conflicto en el mundo. Antes que *Gerda Taro*. La reportera francesa cubría la guerra civil española cuando fue ejecutada en Córdoba por las tropas de *Francisco Franco*, en 1936. Los golpistas arrojaron su cuerpo a una fosa común. A partir de ahí, el olvido sepultó la historia de la corresponsal del periódico socialista _Le Populaire_.

La misma tierra que cubrió el cadáver de Lafont en el cementerio cordobés de La Salud ha sido sometida a trabajos arqueológicos. Y asociaciones memorialistas piensan que ella está entre los restos óseos exhumados. Ahora han localizado en Bayona (Francia) las tumbas de sus padres para facilitar la identificación genética, como adelantaba la _Cadena Ser_.


La pista es "un paso muy importante" para poner nombre y apellidos a los huesos. Con pruebas de ADN la filiación será "mucho más rápida", sostienen investigadores del colectivo español Aremehisa y de la asociación gala Caminar. El hilo del que han tirado es otra periodista francesa, *Maïtena Biraben*, pariente lejana de Lafont.

Pero eso, cerrar el círculo genético, es tarea compleja. Y anunciar la localización de una persona concreta, un atrevimiento, según especialistas. "No podemos hablar de identificaciones cuando no se han hecho y no está entregado ni siquiera el informe" final del trabajo realizado en La Salud, explica el antropólogo forense *Juan Manuel Guijo*, director del proyecto junto a los arqueólogos *Elena Vera* y *Jesús Román*.

Un total de 21 cuerpos de víctimas del franquismo han sido exhumados con las tareas de excavación, paralizadas por falta de recursos públicos. Al Banco de ADN de la Universidad de Granada han sido remitidas 159 muestras de familiares de represaliados. Ninguna, por ahora, sería de Renée Lafont. "Del equipo científico lo único que hemos pedido es respeto a los tiempos y a los protocolos", subraya Guijo.





Localización de la primera mujer exhumada en el cementerio de La Salud. | JUAN MIGUEL BAQUERO
*Los corresponsales extranjeros del Studebaker*
El 29 de agosto del 36 un coche se interna en zona rebelde, por equivocación. Los tres ocupantes, cuando perciben el error, intentan huir. Saltan del vehículo, un Studebaker del Ministerio de la Guerra republicano tripulado por corresponsales extranjeros.

Pero es tarde. Ya los han visto. Las tropas franquistas, alertadas por la intrusión, inician la cacería. Dos logran escapar. Otro cae herido en una pierna en el tiroteo. El "individuo que quedó en tierra, que resultó herido en una rodilla y ser mujer, de más de 50 años, y vestida de hombre", describían los militares golpistas en su informe. Es Renée Lafont.

"Conducida –incomunicada– a Córdoba", relatan los sublevados, como reveló la investigación de *Patricio Hidalgo*. Ahí, en Andalucía, la periodista francesa será condenada a muerte y ejecutada el día 1 de septiembre de 1936. Es la primera reportera muerta en zona de guerra.

Gerda Taro falleció casi un año después, el 26 de julio del 37. La fotoperiodista, que junto *Endre Friedmann* firmaba con el seudónimo *Robert Capa*, fue arrollada por un tanque republicano en un repliegue durante un ataque fascista de vueltas de la batalla de Brunete.

Renée Charlotte Amélie Lafont (Amiens, Francia, 4 de noviembre de 1877-Córdoba, España, 1 de septiembre de 1936) era traductora e hispanista. También escritora. Publicó dos novelas, _L'appel de la mer_ y _Les forçats de la volupté_. Y periodista. La posible localización de sus huesos ha tenido repercusión mediática en Francia, con reportajes en medios como _L'Humanité_ o _Le Parisien_.

*El hilo genético de Lafont*
En Saint-Léon, uno de los cinco cementerios de Bayona. Ahí está la tumba de los padres de Renée: *Charles Lafont* y *Marie Ernestine Estelle Leclercq*. El hallazgo de la Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica de Aguilar de la Frontera (Aremehisa) debe servir para poner nombre y apellidos a los restos óseos de la primera mujer aparecida en el camposanto cordobés de La Salud.





La cordobesa Aremehisa y la francesa Caminar dan por hecho que han encontrado a Renée Lafont
Porque faltan las pruebas de ADN que corroboren que aquellos huesos son de la periodista francesa asesinada por los franquistas en la guerra civil española. Como anunciaron, en marzo, los presidentes de Aremehisa, *Rafael Espino*, y de la Coordinadora Nacional de Organizaciones Memorialistas de Descendientes y Amigos de Exiliados de la España Republicana (Caminar), *José García*, que forman parte del Proyecto Renée Lafont Quest.

Estas entidades llevan "años" intentando "localizar, recuperar y repatriar" a Francia a Lafont, explicaron entonces. En la exhumación de La Salud apareció una mujer con un impacto de proyectil junto al fémur, como avanzó eldiario.es Andalucía. Un detalle que casa con la historia de la periodista, herida en una pierna durante la emboscada en la que fue capturada por los fascistas.

Y, además, la fosa "coincide temporalmente" con el día en que los golpistas fusilan a Renée Lafont, el 1 de septiembre del 36. Con esto, "presuntamente", afinaban, los restos óseos "podrían corresponder" a la primera corresponsal de guerra muerta en zona de conflicto.

El hilo genético de Lafont enlaza con la periodista Maïtena Biraben. A través del árbol genealógico fueron "buscando familiares más cercanos" de la presentadora de televisión, pariente de la abuela paterna de Renée. El "recorrido documental" les llevó por cementerios de París y hasta "un pequeño fragmento de una noticia del año 1935" que cita el entierro de la madre de la reportera en Bayona, como detallan a _Europa Press_.

Ahora queda completar diversos trámites administrativos: en Francia, para exhumar a los padres de Lafont. Y en España, para entrar en el proceso de identificación genética de la Universidad de Granada. Arehemisa espera que estas labores "no se dilaten mucho", quizás "unos meses", calculan.

*Las cautelas del equipo científico*
"Del equipo científico lo único que hemos pedido es respeto a los tiempos y a los protocolos", apunta el antropólogo Juan Manuel Guijo. "Y por supuesto no hablar de términos como identificación hasta que no estén los documentos en la mano, es fundamental, y no antes de tenerlo redactado –el informe final del primer trabajo arqueológico en el cementerio de La Salud– hablar de lo que hay en el subsuelo", continúa.

Además, "en el inventario de las 159 personas –víctimas del franquismo– que hemos entregado al Banco de ADN de la Universidad de Granada no está" la familiar de Renée Lafont, prosigue. Por eso, reitera, "no podemos hablar de identificaciones cuando no se han hecho, y no está entregado ni siquiera el informe".








"Una cosa es encontrar la tumba y otra los cadáveres, en Córdoba hemos encontrado contextos alterados, como en Cádiz y en tantos sitios", describe. "En La Salud un porcentaje altísimo de las personas que se esperaban que estuvieran en el cuadro de San Ramón no estaban, hay un nivel de afección altísimo y no controlado en la documentación, exclusiones y presencia de enterramientos no esperados", revela.

El equipo arqueológico declara de este modo sus cautelas. "No se puede saltar todo y decir ahí está, ¿y si luego hay un error? Hasta que no esté confirmado en ADN no se puede", asegura. "Es un proceso garantista, es por ellos mismos, por los familiares y asociación civil, que tengan donde agarrarse y puedan pedir responsabilidades o no", dice Guijo.

Y señalan su desacuerdo con difundir una presunta localización con nombres y apellidos. "La asociación convocó una rueda de prensa y lo sacó, y se empezó a hablar de identificación cuando ni siquiera habíamos terminado la excavación, el estudio de materiales y la entrega de muestras de ADN", explica el antropólogo.

"No queremos que se salten los pasos científicos, la cadena de responsabilidades… todavía no se ha terminado el proceso", manifiesta. En todo caso, puntualiza Guijo, "no queremos cerrarnos en banda y si está la madre –en la tumba de Bayona– lo ideal sería sacar una muestra genética de ella por el ADN mitocondrial, que es más seguro".

El equipo arqueológico sí recalca "el reconocimiento al trabajo que ha hecho la asociación –Aremehisa–, que es impagable". "Pero las cuestiones científicas no se hacen de golpe, hay que esperar unos pasos, son garantía y una fundamentación, es más simple de lo que parece", dicen.

Y Renée Lafont es "igual de importante que las otras 4.000 personas" enterradas en fosas comunes en Córdoba. Víctimas del fascismo español "que han muerto por sus ideas y por intentar cambiar un país que era medieval para darnos libertad y democracia y ahí están olvidadas" en cientos de tumbas ilegales en el país de la desmemoria. "Hay que visualizar a todas las víctimas, es fundamental", concluye.


----------



## I. de A. (11 Ago 2019)

BRUTALIDAD EN LA RETAGUARDIA*La Columna de Hierro, asesinatos y sacas. Así es el mito de los anarquistas*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 29 noviembre, 2017









> Otro de los mitos de la izquierda: el heroísmo de los anarquistas en el frente. La realidad fue que fueron una fuerza represiva de la retaguardia.
> PUBLICIDAD



La Columna de Hierro fue una unidad de milicias creadas en los primeros días de la Guerra Civil en la zona de Levante. Pertenecían a la anarquista CNT-FAI, y rápidamente creció el número de sus miembros. Como muchas otras unidades de milicianos, lejos de la lucha en el frente, centraron sus actividades en la represión contra los sospechosos de ser derechistas que se encontraban detenidos en las cárceles republicanas, especialmente en las de Levante.









Su participación en la Guerra Civil fue muy limitada. El 8 de agosto de 1936, un grupo de esta columna de poco más de 200 efectivos, la mayor parte de la localidad de Alcoy, salió de Valencia con destino a Teruel para intentar arrebatar a los alzados esa capital de provincia. Por el camino se le sumaron varios grupos de anarquistas, el más numeroso -casi un centenar- era el de Sagunto. Cuando llegaron a la localidad de Sarrión (ya en la provincia de Teruel), el grupo superaba los 400 efectivos. A la entrada de ese municipiofueron atacados por una escuadrilla de aviones nacionales que apenas les causó bajas.
Tras ese ataque, el pánico se apoderó de los anarquistas y decidieron ponerse a resguardo en Sarrión para esperar a otro grupo que, al mando de José Pellicer, había salido de Valencia pocas horas después de ellos. Aprovecharon su estancia en esa localidad paraasaltar varios comercios y un secadero de jamones. La excusa era que necesitaban provisiones para llegar al frente. La realidad es que mostraron en sus incautaciones tanta brutalidad como cobardía habían presentado ante el ataque de los aviones sublevados.




Documentos correspondientes a Causa General del A.H.N.

Con la llegada de nuevos voluntarios anarquistas desde diferentes localidades de Levante, los efectivos aumentaban y pasaron de los 800 efectivos iniciales a 2.200 a finales de agosto y casi 20.000 a finales de año. Nunca más del 10% de esos efectivos se encontraba a la vez en el frente. Sin embargo, de la Columna de Hierro se conocen más sus actividades represivas en la retaguardia que su valor en el campo de batalla.

En Castellón de la Plana realizaron una saca de presos considerados derechistas para asesinarlos en los cementerios de Castellón, Alcora y Almazora. Solo en la noche del 2 de octubre más de 70 presos fueron asesinados junto a los muros de esos tres cementerios. Los miembros de la Columna de Hierro acababan de llegar del frente de Teruel, donde habían sido rechazados por las tropas nacionales en su intento de recuperar la ciudad.




Documentos correspondientes a Causa General del A.H.N.

PUBLICIDAD

Pero no fueron los únicos desmanes que cometieron a su regreso. Asaltaron los juzgados de primera instancia, la Audiencia Provincial, el Registro de la Propiedad y la Delegación de Hacienda de Castellón. Todos sus archivos fueron quemados en hogueras frente a los edificios sin que actuase la fuerza pública.
Después se trasladaron a Vinaroz, donde sacaron de la cárcel a 16 “presos derechistas” que también fueron asesinados. Después, junto a varios dirigentes del Frente Popular, celebraron una comida en el Hotel Suizo de Castellón para celebrar que habían aplicado la justicia revolucionaria a casi un centernar de “fascistas”.






Al día siguiente, la Columna abandonó Castellón con dirección a Valencia, donde también fue asaltada la Prisión Provincial y asesinados decenas de derechistas allí detenidos. Durante los días siguientes se dedicaron a recorrer los pueblos próximos a Valencia. Asaltos a villas y caseríos, incautación de cosechas y animales, robos, asesinatos de personalidades de la derecha. Esa fue la guerra que realizaron los miembros de la Columna de Hierro a los que la izquierda sigue brindando reconocimiento hoy en día.
En algunos casos, como ocurrió en Benacil, los propios integrantes del comité revolucionario controlado por el Partido Comunista, plantó cara a la Columna de Hierro. La localidad de Benacil estaba dominada por el comité que presidía un individuo llamado “Pepet”, viejo comunista que había logrado movilizar a gran parte de los braceros y labradores que formaban parte del partido y a los que había armado para defender la revolución. Cuando los miembros de la Columna de Hierro llegaron en sus camiones a la localidad exigieron que les fueran entregados todos los presos derechistas y las armas que hubiera en los almacenes. Decían que pretendían volver a Teruel, al frente, pero allí nadie se lo creía.
PUBLICIDAD






Los miembros de la Columna de Hierro, dirigidos por “el Chino”, se dirigieron a la prisión local para hacerse cargo de los derechistas detenidos. Mientras estaban dentro, “Pepet” convocó a varios centenares de braceros de la localidad y al centenar de miembros de la Juventudes Socialistas que estaban recibiendo instrucción militar y rodearon la prisión para enfrentarse y desarmar a los milicianos anarquistas.
Ante la situación en la que se vivía, “el Chino” dio la orden de retirarse y salieron a tiros atravesando la multitud. Murió una docena de anarquistas y varios comunistas en el enfrentamiento. Poco después, una patrulla de aviones Polikarpov fue enviada desde Madrid para acabar con ese grupo de la Columna de Hierro. Fueron bombardeados y ametrallados mientras que circulaban en sus camiones. El ochenta por ciento del grupo liderado por “el Chino” fue abatido por los aviones republicanos.
Sin embargo, el grueso de la Columna de Hierro permanecía en Valencia, donde intentaban conseguir armas mediante su robo a la Guardia Popular Antifascista. En una de estas operaciones, los miembros de esta policía creada al inicio de la Guerra Civil, detuvieron al anarquista Tiburcio Ariza, que se resistió y murió en el enfrentamiento con los policías.




Documentos correspondientes a Causa General del A.H.N.

Los anarquistas organizaron un funeral muy numeroso al que asistieron, casi en su totalidad, los miembros de las columnas de Hierro, CNT-13 y Torres Bendito. La comitiva del entierro tenía que pasar por la Plaza de Tetuán, donde estaba la sede del Partido Comunista. Allí les esperaba un batallón de comunistas valencianos que había vuelto de permiso de combatir en Madrid. Uno de los integrantes de ese batallón, un joven comunista, se adelantó saliendo al encuentro de los anarquistas y, antes de llegar a la cabecera de la comitiva fúnebre en la que se encontraban los líderes de las columnas convocantes, sacó una pistola y disparó contra ellos.
Esa era la señal convenida, desde las ventanas de los edificios y desde la misma calle, los comunistas abrieron fuego contra los anarquistas a los que causaron 30 muertos y más de 50 heridos. Los anarquistas nunca respondieron a este ataque, las columnas anarquistas de Valencia quedaron disueltas. Fue el final de la Columna de Hierro. Con ella morían sus asesinatos y sus robos.


----------



## I. de A. (11 Ago 2019)

CRÍMENES DEL COMUNISMO*La brutalidad de la izquierda contra los ‘intelectuales desafectos’*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 23 noviembre, 2017









> La represión contra derechistas, monárquicos y católicos durante la Guerra Civil no fue obra de descontrolados. Estaba organizada por las instituciones del Frente Popular
> PUBLICIDAD



No es la primera vez que en Los crímenes del comunismo abordamos el tema de la represión del Frente Popular contra los intelectuales que no eran de izquierdasdurante la Guerra Civil. Ya hicimos un primer esbozo de la lista de importantes representantes de todos los campos del saber que fueron asesinados por ser de derechas, monárquicos o católicos — También contamos como había sido brutalmente asesinado Ramiro Ledesma Ramos, filósofo -discípulo de Ortega y Gasset- y fundador de las Juntas de Ofensiva Nacional Sindicalistas (JONS).





Documentos correspondientes a Causa General del A.H.N.




Hoy vamos a estudiar dos casos que son muy significativos: Ramiro de Maeztu y Pedro Muñoz Seca. El primero, preso en la cárcel de Ventas, de donde es sacado sin juicio previo, y asesinado el 29 de octubre en Aravaca en la que posiblemente sea la primera saca de cárceles madrileñas durante la Guerra. No estaba en una cheka, sino en una cárcel controlada por el Gobierno. Éste seguía en Madrid y Santiago Carrillo todavía no se había hecho cargo del orden público en la capital.
Su saca, con la excusa de un traslado al penal de Chinchilla, fue consentida por el Gobierno y no fue fruto de acciones de descontrolados como se viene justificando desde la historiografía de la izquierda. Todavía faltaba una semana para que comenzasen las sacas generalizadas.





Muñoz Seca, detenido en Barcelona y trasladado a Madrid, estaba detenido en la cárcel de San Antón. Un antiguo colegio religioso convertido en cárcel ante la falta de espacio enlos centros penitenciarios de Madrid tras la detención de más de veinte mil personas por el mero hecho de pensar diferente a los partidos del Frente Popular.

En el caso de Muñoz Seca, el dramaturgo más reputado de España en los años anteriores a la Guerra Civil, sí que hubo un simulacro de juicio previo a su condena. Se celebró el 27 de noviembre de 1936 y el veredicto fue la condena a muerte por ser católico y monárquico. Todo un crimen en el Madrid controlado por los comunistas de Santiago Carrillo.





PUBLICIDAD

En el caso de Muñoz seca, además, se produjo un ensañamiento por parte de sus carceleros y una omisión de las ayudas que la familia reclamó a su paisano y conocido Rafael Alberti. Los dos habían nacido en El Puerto de Santa María. Los hermanos de ambos tenían buena relación. Alberti hacía y deshacía en materia de represión desde su puesto de presidente de la Asociación de Intelectuales Antifascistas. Pero estaba más preocupado por señalar a las víctimas desde su columna “A paseo” en la publicación El mono azul.
Uno de los carceleros de San Antón, arrancó a Muñoz Seca los bigotes cuando éste se dirigía hacia el autobús que le trasladaría a Paracuellos en la madrugada del 28 al 29 de noviembre. Antes le había quitado su abrigo y los pocos efectos personales que le quedaban.


----------



## I. de A. (11 Ago 2019)

*Cabeza del Buey: 113 asesinados por los republicanos y 11 por los nacionales*
Juan E. Pflüger
/ 23 octubre, 2017



> Los crímenes en la retaguardia republicana obedecieron a una estrategia clara para asesinar a todos los contrarrevolucionarios
> PUBLICIDAD



Uno de los mitos que viene acuñando la historiografía de izquierdas, y que ha tomado como verdad absoluta la Ley de Memoria Histórica, es que la represión republicana fue espontánea y descontrolada, mientras que la nacional fue organizada por el ejército sublevado. También vienen adoctrinando con la idea de que los nacionales cometieron una represión muy superior a la de los republicanos y que, cuanto más dura fue la de comunistas y anarquistas, mayor fue la de los franquistas.





Documentos correspondientes a Causa General del A.H.N.




Sin embargo, el estudio documental de los hechos nos demuestra que esto no fue así y que la represión republicana estaba organizada por las formaciones políticas del Frente Popular. Hoy vamos a estudiar un caso, elegido de entre muchos, que demuestra la falsedad de los mitos elaborados por la izquierda. Es lo ocurrido en la localidad de Cabeza del Buey (Badajoz), considerada como la el cuartel general del ejército republicano en la provincia tras la conquista de Yagüe de la capital. Allí se estableció la base operativa del VII cuerpo de Ejército al mando del coronel Mena.
Desde el comienzo de la Guerra Civil, la localidad vivió una convulsa situación. Primero por los sucesos que terminaron con la detención y muerte de algunos mandos militares bajo la falsa acusación de su vinculación con los sublevados. Después, por la lucha entre los viejos militantes anarquistas y comunistas y los jóvenes miembros de las organizaciones, partidarios de hacer una revolución que acabase -léase asesinase- con la presencia de cualquier personas sospechosa de ser contrarrevolucionaria. Y en tercer lugar, por la lucha entre anarquistas y comunistas por controlar el comité revolucionario. Una pugna que acabó con el triunfo de los comunistas que establecieron un sistema de represión organizado y nada espontáneo que acabó con la vida de, al menos, 113 personas.




Documentos correspondientes a Causa General del A.H.N.

Un número que contrasta con la represión perpetrada por las tropas nacionales, tras su conquista del municipio, que ascendió a 11 ejecuciones. *En su mayor parte en 1939, tras el final de la guerra y como consecuencia de la depuración de responsabilidades de quienes habían cometido la matanza durante la etapa de dominio frentepopulista.*

La represión comunista y anarquista estaba muy organizada. Así lo demuestra el hecho de que las profesiones y adscripciones ideológicas de las víctimas fueran muy similares.
En Cabeza del Buey fueron asesinados 41 propietarios e industriales, tres funcionarios, 8 abogados, 9 médicos, dos maestros, cinco sacerdotes y 13 estudiantes. Todos ellos a manos de los milicianos republicanos. Ideológicamente pertenecían principalmente a Acción Popular, el Partido Radical y Falange.
PUBLICIDAD

Llama la atención que la mayoría de los miembros de Acción Popular, el partido liderado por José María Gil-Robles. De esta formación eran 89 de las víctimas. Una circunstancia que solamente es explicable si tenemos en cuenta que era el único partido político de derechas con sede en la localidad y los asesinos pertenecientes a las milicias marxistas se incautaron de sus archivos para localizar a todos los miembros de la formación conservadora.


----------



## I. de A. (11 Ago 2019)

*Aserrada y dada de comer a los cerdos por negarse a apostatar*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 17 octubre, 2017







Apolonia Lizárraga era la madre superiora de de las Hermanas Carmelitas de la Caridad desde el año 1925. Cuando estalló la Guerra Civil tenía 69 años y se encontraba en la Casa General de Vic. Allí se preocupó durante los primeros días de la guerra por encontrar acomodo seguro para las novicias y los enfermos que estaban a cargo de la congregación de religiosas.
PUBLICIDAD










Tras haber intentado garantizar la seguridad de todas las personas a su cargo, ella misma se buscó acomodo en la casa de una familia que colaboraba con su orden. Allí permaneció hasta que fue apresada durante un registro realizado por milicianos del POUM (Partido Obrero de Unificación Marxista).
Inmediatamente fue trasladada a la checa barcelonesa de San Elías -bajo control de la CNT-FAI-, que ocupaba el edificio que hasta el comienzo de la guerra había sido un convento de religiosas Clarisas. Allí permaneció varios días presa, sometida a privaciones, insultos y golpes. Finalmente, el ocho de septiembre, uno de los responsables de la cárcel, apodado “el jorobado”, en compañía de otros tres milicianos, la trasladaron al patio central.





Una vez allí fue desnudada integramente y se le propuso apostatar para salvar su vida. La religiosa se negó, y los milicianos la colgaron de un gancho que habían instalado en una de las paredes. Ese gancho se usó en numerosas ocasiones para dar muerte de manera salvaje a los presos allí detenidos.
Esta muerte consistía en que eran aserrados vivos, hasta que morían desangrados entre terribles dolores. Y sus cuerpos eran posteriormente descuartizados y dados de comer a una piara de 42 cerdos que habían llevado a la checa tras una requisa realizada en los alrededores de la ciudad.

Poco después, los milicianos realizaron la matanza de varios de estos animales y vendían el producto anunciándolo como “chorizo de monja”. En clara referencia al martirio cometido con la superiora de las Carmelitas de la Caridad.





PUBLICIDAD

Varios testimonios de supervivientes de la checa de San Elías coinciden en señalar cómo fue la muerte de Apolonia Lizárraga:
_“Actualmente se han encontrado testigos que nos refieren que estando ellos presos en la cárcel de San Elías en el año 1936, era de dominio público que el jefe de la checa, un tal «Jorobado», cebaba en total unos trescientos cerdos con carne humana. Que muchos presos eran echados a dichas piaras y que la General de las Carmelitas de la Caridad, Madre Apolonia Lizárraga, fue una de dichas víctimas que aserraron, descuartizaron (en cuatro partes) y luego en trozos más pequeños fue devorada por dichos animales que en la citada checa engordaban en número de 42”. Así lo cuenta Antonio Montero en su libro Historia de la persecución religiosa en España._
Otros testimonios coiciden en explicar la misma versión:

_“Fue cogida prisionera, llevada por los milicianos a una checa, la desnudaron y la llevaron a un patio. La ataron muñecas y tobillos y fue colgada de un gancho a la pared del patio. Con un serrucho la cortaron. Ella rezaba y rogaba por sus asesinos. Estos luego dieron su cuerpo a comer a unos cerdos que tenían allí, que al poco tiempo los mataron y los comían y vendían diciendo que eran chorizos de monja“._
La Madre Apolonia Lizárraga fue beatificada el 28 de octubre de 2007 y recibió el nombre de Apolonia del Santísimo Sacramento.


----------



## Papo de luz (11 Ago 2019)

Uno de los mejores hilos de Burbuja. Grande Fredesvindo.


----------



## Incorrezto (12 Ago 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


>



HERMANOS PAJUELO CARAVACA


----------



## klopec (12 Ago 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *ANDALUCÍARenée Lafont, la historia de la primera periodista muerta en zona de guerra (y que ejecutó el franquismo)*
> 
> El 29 de agosto del 36 un coche se interna en zona rebelde, por equivocación. Los tres ocupantes, cuando perciben el error, intentan huir. Saltan del vehículo, un Studebaker del Ministerio de la Guerra republicano tripulado por corresponsales extranjeros.
> Pero es tarde. Ya los han visto. Las tropas franquistas, alertadas por la intrusión, inician la cacería. Dos logran escapar. Otro cae herido en una pierna en el tiroteo. El "individuo que quedó en tierra, que resultó herido en una rodilla y ser mujer, de más de 50 años, y vestida de hombre", describían los militares golpistas en su informe. Es Renée Lafont.
> "Conducida –incomunicada– a Córdoba", relatan los sublevados, como reveló la investigación de *Patricio Hidalgo*. Ahí, en Andalucía, la periodista francesa será condenada a muerte y ejecutada el día 1 de septiembre de 1936. Es la primera reportera muerta en zona de guerra.



JM Baquero manipulando una vez más como es habitual. No eran "_corresponsales extranjeros_". Eran milicianos armados que se internaron en la proximidad de las líneas enemigas sin identificación como corresponsal de prensa y llegando a entablar combate.

Veamos.

Renée Lafont fue una "_periodista_" francesa corresponsal del periódico socialista "_Le Populaire_" que, al parecer, fue fusilada en Córdoba seguramente acusada de espionaje, no por ser periodista. La historia que se cuenta, tomando como referencias los artículos de Patricio Hidalgo Luque y otros es la siguiente : 


El dia 29 de agosto de 1.936 se detecta en la posición nacional de Las Cumbres la presencia de un vehículo marca Studebacker rojo del Ministerio de la Guerra republicano procedente de territorio enemigo y ocupado por tres personas. Ante la presencia de un avión rojo, los ocupantes salen del vehículo y se refugian en una alcantarilla próxima.

Al salir de la alcantarilla y dirigirse al vehículo el Capitán de la unidad nacional les da el alto y, al no obedecer, la unidad abre fuego de fusilería contra los tres individuos, *contestando éstos con tiros de pistola* y echándose a tierra. Dos de los individuos salen corriendo hacia las líneas rojas perseguidos en un primer momento por soldados nacionales hasta que desde las líneas enemigas les hacen retirarse con fuego de artillería.

Una vez recuperado el coche descubren que en realidad el ocupante que quedó herido era una mujer de unos 50 años *vestida de hombre*. Según los medios de la época *llevaba como identificación un carnet comunista y una insignia de la hoz y el martillo*.

Por tanto es de lo mas normal que se le acusara de espionaje, con mas razón aún cuando sus acompañantes iban armados, entablaron combate y se dieron a la huída hacia sus líneas con apoyo artillero de éstas. Y más aún cuando, sin vestir uniforme, de su identificación se dedujo de manera inequívoca su adscripción al bando rojo.

No sería la primera vez que alguien utiliza el disfraz de "_periodista_" para realizar tareas de espionaje para uno de los bandos. Koestler en Málaga ( fusilado posteriormente por Stalin ), Gerda Grepp, Allen, etc. Por tanto parece ser que *no se le fusiló por periodista*, si así fue, sino por espionaje y por motivos obvios y fundados.

No es un caso único. Le ocurrió en Granada a Lina Odena cuando, en una confusión, se introdujo con su vehículo en un control de falange. Solo que en esta ocasión fue ella la que se suicidó de un tiro en la cabeza al verse copada. También en los controles establecidos por la Columna Minera de Huelva en su aproximación a Sevilla se coló por error un coche conducido por falangistas, solo que en esta ocasión pudieron pasar sin problemas.

De cualquier forma, como dice Guijo, habrá que esperar a confirmar datos para saber si efectivamente se ha encontrado su cadáver y se puede corroborar si fue fusilada o murió a causa de las heridas. No sería el primer fiasco que ocurre en estos asuntos.


----------



## Incorrezto (12 Ago 2019)

pero si el coche paró en tierra de nadie frente a la posición sublevada no se puede hablar de espionaje de ninguna manera.

en cuanto a errores en controles, labajos.


----------



## I. de A. (12 Ago 2019)

*La mina de Camuñas, un Katyn republicano en plena Mancha*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 16 julio, 2015
En la vieja mina de plata romana de la localidad toledana de Camuñas reposan desde hace más de tres cuartos de siglo los restos de centenares de víctimas de la represión comunista, socialista y anarquista. Situada en la retaguardia profunda, la boca y el pozo de la vieja explotación fueron testigos de los asesinatos y la crueldad de uno de los bandos enfrentados en la Guerra Civil. Bando cuyos herederos hoy reclaman una memoria histórica selectiva que destape unas fosas mientras pretende que se eche tierra sobre las que llenaron de inocentes sus ídolos.
PUBLICIDAD




/strong>
Quien esto escribe pudo participar junto al afamado forense Francisco Etxeberría en los trabajos de individualización y búsqueda de restos. Un trabajo acometido por un equipo de forenses y espeleólogos de la sociedad Aranzadi que tuvieron que trabajar a casi 30 metros de profundidad sobre una sima formada por restos humanos.




/p>
Durante los días que permanecí allí pude hablar con los más ancianos del lugar que recordaban perfectamente los hechos. En la mina de Camuñas se asesinaba casi a diario. Primero se aprovechó para llevar a los vecinos, considerados como contrarrevolucionarios, de los pueblos del entorno –Camuñas, Madridejos, Villafranca, Consuegra, Turleque o Villacañas- peropronto empezaron a llegar camiones conducidos por milicianos de las provincias de alrededor.




/p>
En Camuñas, como asegura uno de los vecinos que tenía 12 años cuando empezó la guerra y que a los 86 (era 2010) mantenía intacta la memoria, “se mató durante toda la guerra, a veces venían camiones con gente viva y las fusilaban en la boca del pozo, otras veces los traían ya muertos y los tiraban dentro”. Y eso duró los tres años de guerra ya que la zona se mantuvo hasta el final bajo el control de los revolucionarios del Frente Popular.




/p>
Los estudios y las catas realizadas por el equipo dirigido por Etxeberría calcularon que en la sima del interior de la mina no habría menos de 350 cuerpos, pero que podrían ser muchos más. Tras una semana de trabajo se lograron individualizar 40 cuerpos, entre ellos los de tres sacerdotes que la diócesis de Toledo buscaba en el marco de los procesos de beatificación de mártires de la Guerra Civil.
PUBLICIDAD
El resto se dejó tal cual estaba ya que la forma en la que se procedió con el exterminio en la mina de Camuñas dificultaba el trabajo que no recibió ningún tipo de financiación como ocurre con las exhumaciones promovidas por las asociaciones de la memoria histórica.




/p>
En Camuñas se fusilaba en la boca de la mina para aprovechar la caída de las víctimas hacia el fondo del pozo de casi 30 metros de profundidad. Cuando los cuerpos habían caído, evidentemente sin recibir el tiro de gracia que acortase su agonía, en el mejor de los casos se lanzaba una granada al interior, pero la mayoría de las veces se les dejaba morir lentamente. Algunos de los vecinos con los que se puso en contacto La Gaceta aseguraban que por la mañana, cuando los familiares de las víctimas acudían a buscar información, eran frecuentes los gritos y lamentos desde el fondo de la mina.
Finalmente, cuando la guerra tocaba a su fin, los milicianos incendiaron el interior de la mina lanzando gasolina y prendiendo fuego desde arriba.Después arrojaron toneladas de piedras sobre los restos para evitar que fueran descubiertos. Era inútil, ningún vecino de los pueblos de alrededor podía olvidar el terror que se vivió durante los tres años de guerra en la mina de Camuñas.


----------



## klopec (12 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> pero si el coche paró en tierra de nadie frente a la posición sublevada no se puede hablar de espionaje de ninguna manera.
> 
> en cuanto a errores en controles, labajos.



- No sólo no llevaban uniforme sino ni siquiera distintivos de pertenencia a unidad. Tampoco llevaba la acreditación de prensa.
- El vehículo tampoco llevaba indicativos.
- Llevaban armas ocultas.
- La señora incluso "_iba disfrazada de hombre_", según las declaraciones.
- La nacionalidad francesa aumenta la confusión sobre las intenciones de la señora. En el frente de Córdoba eran numerosas las unidades de las Brigadas Internacionales.

Por tanto no es de extrañar que la tomaran como espía que pretendía pasar las líneas nacionales.

Y sobre las causas de su muerte no hay certeza de si fue fusilada o murió a consecuencia de las heridas. El testimonio que la sitúa saltando de un camión no es congruente con una herida de bala que destrozó la rodilla. Los restos encontrados aparecen con una bala en el fémur y no en la rodilla como figura en el informe sobre los hechos en Las Cumbres. El político socialista francés Bracke-Desrousseaux no duda, en un artículo sobre el asunto escrito el 7 de octubre en Toulusse de que la muerte fue a consecuencia de las heridas. Una vez estén todos los datos ya se aclararán los hechos.


¿ Lo de Labajos que es ?.


----------



## Incorrezto (12 Ago 2019)

klopec dijo:


> - No sólo no llevaban uniforme sino ni siquiera distintivos de pertenencia a unidad. Tampoco llevaba la acreditación de prensa.
> - El vehículo tampoco llevaba indicativos.
> - Llevaban armas ocultas.
> - La señora incluso "_iba disfrazada de hombre_", según las declaraciones.
> - La nacionalidad francesa aumenta la confusión sobre las intenciones de la señora. En el frente de Córdoba eran numerosas las unidades de las Brigadas Internacionales.



no llevan uniformes ni distintivos por que no son soldados, son periodistas con o sin acreditacion.
los coches confiscados no solian hacerlo
si las van enseñando mas facil que les disparen. estas diciendo que dispararon contra gente desarmada.
iba vestida con lo que la habian dado.

todo esto no se ve antes de que los disparen

en cuanto al juicio de la intención es de risa pensar que unos revolveres, que todo el mundo llevaba como poco, fueran a atacar a nadie.

en esas fechas no me suena que hubiera internacionales por alli.


----------



## klopec (12 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> no llevan uniformes ni distintivos por que no son soldados, son periodistas con o sin acreditacion.
> los coches confiscados no solian hacerlo
> si las van enseñando mas facil que les disparen. estas diciendo que dispararon contra gente desarmada.
> iba vestida con lo que la habian dado.
> ...



*Historial de la 5ª Batería del Regimiento de Artillería Pesada nº 1*

_"El 29 de Agosto, a las 11 horas, se acerca un coche ligero a la posición de las Cumbres, por la carretera general y procedente del campo enemigo. Ante la presencia de un avión propio que efectúa un reconocimiento, el coche se detiene y descienden de él tres individuos que se guarecen en una alcantarilla; pasado el avión, los tres individuos salen del refugio y se dirigen al coche, en cuyo momento el Capitán de la 5ª Batería, de guarnición aquel día en las Cumbres, *les dá el alto, y como no obedecieran se les hace fuego de fusil, al que ellos contestan con tiros de pistola, echándose a tierra*; a poco, dos de los individuos se levantan, y a pié, emprenden la huida a sus líneas, perseguidos por una guerrilla propia que sale de las Cumbres al mando del Teniente Don Juan Sánchez Ramírez. El Capitán Macías en vista de que esta guerrilla se aleja demasiado, hace tocar llamada, y el Teniente Sánchez Ramírez regresa a la posición, no sin traer hasta ella el coche ligero y al individuo que quedó en tierra, que resultó herido en una rodilla y ser mujer, de más de 50 años, y vestida de hombre ..."_

- El motivo de abrir fuego es por darles el alto y no sólo no respetarlo sino responder abriendo fuego.

- Sin la acreditación de periodista o documento similar ¿ cómo van a adivinar si lo eres o no ? Tampoco llevaba el permiso del mando republicano en Montoro, requisito que era indispensable como después necesitaron otros periodistas como el fotógrafo Alfonso.

- No veo la risa por los revólveres o pistolas. No hablamos de ningún ataque sino de la posibilidad de la intención de pasar las líneas enemigas.

- Tienes razón, los Internacionales no habían llegado. De cualquier forma el origen francés seguramente aumentó la confusión.

¿ Qué pasó en Labajos ?


----------



## Incorrezto (12 Ago 2019)

klopec dijo:


> El motivo de abrir fuego es por darles el alto y no sólo no respetarlo sino responder abriendo fuego



son los sublevados quienes disparan primero, no lies.

y antes de pedir carnets de prensa


----------



## Incorrezto (12 Ago 2019)

klopec dijo:


> ¿ Qué pasó en Labajos ?



una confusion entre banderas rojinegras en los primeros dias


----------



## klopec (13 Ago 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *ENTREVISTA | REMEDIOS GÓMEZ MÁRQUEZ Remedios, 83 años esperando esta llamada: "Hemos identificado el ADN de su padre en una fosa común"
> Los análisis de ADN a las 14 víctimas del franquismo exhumadas en Castro del Río (Córdoba) permiten identificar al padre de Remedios Gómez Márquez*



Bien, ahora veamos los hechos ocurridos en Castro del Rio :

_"Una vez que la rebelión triunfó en la capital ( 18 y 19 de julio ), la mayoría de los puestos de la Guardia Civil de la provincia obedecieron las órdenes del Coronel Cascajo ( director de la sublevación en Córdoba ), para que se proclamara en cada pueblo el bando de guerra, se clausuraran las Casas del Pueblo y se tomaran los Ayuntamientos. El panorama que ofrecía la provincia de Córdoba era bastante irregular, pero favorable a los insurrectos: de los 75 pueblos, 47 se sublevaron ( 35 de la campiña, entre ellos Castro del Río, y 16 de la Sierra ). En Castro del Río, gran pilar del obrerismo de Córdoba, la sublevación de la derecha y la guardia civil se produjo en las primeras horas del domingo 19 de julio de 1.936. Según el vecino de Castro Francisco Merino Cañasveras: Al anochecer del día 18 los campesinos, que se encontraban segando en la campiña, recibieron el aviso de concentrarse en el pueblo. Y con algunas armas que pudieron requisar en los cortijos se presentaron en Castro en espera de acontecimientos. Al día siguiente, llegó un camión procedente de Córdoba que se detuvo en el Llano de la Fuente y de él se apearon 10 ó 12 guardias civiles al mando de un teniente, que venían en auxilio de la guarnición de Castro. Entraron por el Arco de los Mesones y avanzaron en filas por las aceras hasta que se entraron en el cuartel, sito en la calle Corredera. Después salieron, apoderándose del Ayuntamiento, Teléfonos y Telégrafos. Y a unos anarquistas que llevaban un cura preso los detuvieron. El día 20, sobre las 7 de la mañana llegó la Artillería enviada en auxilio desde Córdoba. La columna de artilleros logró penetrar en algunas calles del pueblo, pero no pudo lograr su objetivo de llegar al cuartel, dada la resistencia y tiroteo por parte de la masa popular. El jefe de la Batería fue herido y decidieron marcharse en dirección a Espejo. Mientras tanto, los guardias acuartelados en compañía de un grupo de propietarios, como los conocidos hermanos Navajas, no se atrevieron en ningún momento a salir a la calle para apoyar a los fusileros de Córdoba. Los terratenientes estaban muy temerosos por los duros conflictos que aquella primavera habían mantenido con los campesinos castreños. *El día 21, la llegada de un camión de mineros de Linares en ayuda de los campesinos de Castro puso fin a la sublevación en el pueblo, dando comienzo a la revolución anarcosindicalista.*"

"*La zona de Espejo y Castro del Río, en plena campiña cordobesa, fue donde la revolución alcanzó mayor grado de coordinación y resistencia frente a los ataques de los militares sublevados*. Numerosas columnas enviadas por Queipo de Llano y Cascajo se estrellaron ante la resistencia anarquista. En Castro del Río los campesinos de la FAI y de la CNT fueron los protagonistas de los acontecimientos. Los mineros de Linares y La Carolina, anteriormente citados, venían provistos de gran cantidad de dinamita. Desde los tejados próximos arrojaron artefactos de fuego al cuartel. Desde el Cuartel se arreció la defensa, cuyos disparos causaron la muerte de dos obreros ( Jacinta Romero y un tal Pepinito ). Por parte del bando derechista murió por un disparo Dolores Doncel Medina, esposa de Mateo Navajas, uno de los sublevados. Además ese mismo día 21 de julio cayeron mortalmente heridos los propietarios ( un número de 12 ) que se encontraban acuartelados. El día 22, el resto de sublevados del Cuartel efectuó una salida desesperada. La mayoría murieron en la huida, consiguiendo huir el teniente, el propietario Mateo Navajas y algún otro. Otro grupo, el sargento, el falangista Juan R. Cubero y dos guardias se refugiaron en el Cortijo El Garabato donde mataron al vigilante de los depósitos de agua. Estos, cuando se vieron cercados, se suicidaron. Así terminó la lucha por hacerse con el dominio del pueblo. *En Castro se declaró inmediatamente el comunismo libertario: supresión de la moneda, incautación del dinero del banco, de las fincas rústicas, que se entregaron a la CNT para su explotación colectiva, incautación de víveres, armas e inmuebles. Las iglesias e imágenes religiosas fueron quemadas. En las calles de Castro el júbilo popular era desbordante. Los colores rojo y negro de la confederación lucían por todas partes. Todos los productos de consumo requisados se concentraban en los Centros de Abastecimiento.*"

"Castro del Río, una vez que los pueblos de alrededor cayeron en manos de los sublevados, recibió una auténtica avalancha de refugiados. Por otra parte, los castreños tuvieron que hacer frente a numerosos ataques de las fuerzas nacionales; el más importante el efectuado por el general Varela, realizado el día 6 y 7 de agosto, que apareció por la carretera de Nueva Carteya. El grueso de la columna estaba formado por moros marroquíes. Su acción estuvo apoyada por Artillería y aviación de castigo. Mientras que se desarrollaba la lucha las represalias que se aplicaron por parte de la columna del general provocaron la muerte de la familia de Rafael Medina ( padre, hijo y nieto ), Rafael Garrido, Rafael Zamora y su hijo, Millán García y Carmen Lozada y su hijo. El ánimo de resistencia de los anarquistas de Castro del Río fue inusual. El puesto de los milicianos caídos era ocupado inmediatamente por otro y hubo mujeres que también empuñaron las armas en las barricadas. Sin embargo, en la noche del 7 de agosto muchos campesinos empezaron a considerar su causa perdida y organizaron la retirada hacia Bujalance. *Antes, un grupo de milicianos asesinaron a algunos empleados de la Fábrica Carbonell, entre ellos al apoderado D. Julio Trenas Cosano*. Aquella misma noche también se retiró Varela, considerando Castro del Río inexpugnable, al enterarse de esta retirada, muchos de los campesinos que habían marchado a Bujalance regresaron._

*"En cuanto a las víctimas de derechas habidas en Castro durante la dominación obrera, el Diario de Operaciones del Ejército del Sur habla de un total de 70 ( entre ellas 4 curas, 6 guardias civiles y gran parte de los propietarios y de los labradores del pueblo, como Antonio Navajas Moreno ). Sin embargo la causa general sólo contabiliza 34 derechistas fusilados, en los documentos del general Cuesta se establece la cifra de 81 muertos de derechas. Entre las víctimas de izquierdas debemos decir que 26 presos llevaron a córdoba el 20 de julio y fusilados allí mismo, 1 fusilado en Castro a las afueras, 7 u 8 que mataron los moros el 6 de agosto, 2 el 7 de octubre, en total 37 personas fusiladas de izquierdas sin contar los muertos en combate."*

*-- oo --*​
Ésta es la verdadera historia de los hechos ocurridos durante la guerra civil en Castro del Rio. *En el cercano pueblo de Espejo la matanza de derechistas se cobró la cifra de 64 personas*. Lo siento por la señora, cuya ceguera causada por el odio acumulado durante tantos años y aumentado por los "_memorialistas_" le impide ver con objetividad los hechos, pero las víctimas causadas por el bando de su padre también merecen ser recordadas.

*FUENTE : MAPA DE FOSAS DE ANDALUCÍA | CASTRO DEL RÍO ( ANTES DE LA MODIFICACIÓN Y CENSURA REALIZADA POR LA ADMINISTRACIÓN SOCIALISTA )*


----------



## XXavier (13 Ago 2019)

Eso de los 'documentos desclasificados' es una tontería innecesaria. Los asesinatos perpetrados por la izquierda dominante durante la guerra 36-39 son del dominio público. No hay nada que 'desclasificar'. Hay que decir, por cierto, que la gran mayoría de los responsables fueron fusilados, con o sin juicio previo.


----------



## XXavier (13 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> una confusion entre banderas rojinegras en los primeros dias



Yo he llegado a escuchar un recuerdo de un testigo directo, uno de los jonsistas que escapó corriendo por los campos crecidos de trigo. Fue el propio Onésimo quien, subido al estribo del coche, saludó –brazo en alto– a los milicianos anarquistas: ¡Salud, camaradas, soy Onésimo Redondo...!
Los anarquistas, sorprendidos, tardaron largos segundos en reaccionar...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Ago 2019)

*fascismo y VIOLENCIA SEXUAL durante la guerra de España*




En la primera fase de la guerra, desde el golpe de julio de 1936 hasta noviembre del mismo año, con la estabilización de los frentes, la violación sistemática siguió la estela de avance de las tropas fascistas. Las mujeres son objetivo prioritario de las fuerzas militares en su ataque a objetivos civiles. Toda sociedad se vertebra entorno a sus mujeres, como sostenedoras del hogar y de la economía de bajo alcance y son la reserva reproductiva. Además, en toda sociedad patriarcal, las mujeres son las depositarias del honor de la casa y de la sociedad, y dañarlas a ellas es mostrar que sus hombres no son capaces de protegerlas.
Las violaciones en tiempo de guerra sirven a los agresores de diferentes formas, son baratas, terroríficas, dañan a esta generación y la posterior, dañan la imagen de la sociedad que las recibe, marca para siempre a las víctimas. El General Mola estaba preocupado y asustado, pero sus compañeros carlistas, militares y religiosos, terratenientes y notables navarros, lo tranquilizaron. El golpe estaba diseñado para desencadenar una oleada de terror que «paralizará las fuerzas republicanas e impidiera una respuesta adecuada». La ofensiva militar llevada a cabo contra la población civil por las tropas sublevadas durante la Guerra Civil utilizó la *violación como arma de guerra*, con un cariz de terror y de dominación muy concreto, desencadenado y fomentado por la oficialidad para conseguir sus objetivos.
Según entraban las tropas franquistas en pueblos y ciudades, muchas mujeres eran violadas dentro del frenesí de destrucción y asesinadas con posterioridad. Eran habituales las violaciones en grupo y las de menores, hechos característicos de la guerra colonial que el ejército de África importó a España desde Marruecos. Después de los abusos las mujeres violadas solían ser asesinadas. Las que no eran exterminadas eran sometidas a escarnio, humillación y vejación. Se las rapaba, las obligaban a beber aceite de ricino, y las «paseaban» mientras padecían diarreas por las principales calles de las poblaciones, en ocasiones acompañadas por la banda de música del pueblo, y a veces les ponían una banderita roja colgada de un pequeño mechón en la frente o en la nuca. 
Los falangistas actuaban como tropa de retaguardia. Llegaban una vez que los combates habían finalizado o a lugares donde ni siquiera se habían producido. De entrada, llevaban a cabo una gran variedad de acciones humillantes contra las republicanas, rapas, ricino, brutales palizas. Estas mujeres, esposas de fusilados o huidos, votantes de izquierda, o sospechosas de cualquier excusa, eran obligadas a trabajar en los cuarteles y campamentos, donde las obligaban a limpiar, cocinar, eran violadas, y en muchos casos asesinadas. En otras localidades, como ocurrió en algunos pueblos andaluces, las recientes viudas eran *llevadas* en un camión a un paraje en donde eran violadas, fusiladas y enterradas. Después y como colofón de tan macabro modus operandi, sus asesinos desfilaban con su ropa interior en los fusiles, así ocurrió en el *Aguaucho*, en Fuentes de Andalucía.
Sin embargo, en la zona republicana no se dieron estos extremos, lo que no sorprende si se tiene en cuenta que el respeto hacia la mujer era uno de los pilares del programa reformista de la República.


----------



## Incorrezto (13 Ago 2019)

XXavier dijo:


> Eso de los 'documentos desclasificados' es una tontería innecesaria. Los asesinatos perpetrados por la izquierda dominante durante la guerra 36-39 son del dominio público. No hay nada que 'desclasificar'. Hay que decir, por cierto, que la gran mayoría de los responsables fueron fusilados, con o sin juicio previo.



si, mataban a todos los que se habian significado y asi caian los verdaderos responsables.


----------



## I. de A. (13 Ago 2019)

*Los campos de concentración republicanos, la continuación de las sacas de Paracuellos*Juan E. Pflüger / 04 septiembre, 2017



> El bando republicano construyó los primeros campos de concentración de la Guerra Civil. Los historiadores progresistas siempre han ocultado su existencia.



Otro de los logros de la propaganda del buenismo político de la izquierda es la de hacer creer que los primeros campos de concentración construídos en España datan de la inmediata posguerra y fueron una creación de los vencedores para someter a los vencidos. Sin embargo, esto no es sino otra de esas mentiras que la izquierda “intelectual” y política ha repetido miles de veces hasta convertirla en una realidad incuestionable para la mayoría de los españoles.

La verdad es muy diferente a esta historia edulcorada que nos han contado. Los campos de concentración, en el marco de la Guerra Civil, nacen en la zona republicana en diciembre de 1936. La Gaceta de la República recoge, el 27 de diciembre de 1936, un decreto de la Presidencia del Consejo e Ministros, firmada por el presidente de la República, Manuel Azaña, y el presidente del Gobierno, Francisco Largo Caballero, en el que se recoge la creación de “campos de trabajo para los condenados”.



El texto del decreto explica que la creación de estos centros de trabajos forzados surgen por la gran cantidad de presos condenados por los Tribunales Especiales Populares y por los Jurados de Urgencia. Estos órganos judiciales se encargaban de condenar a todas aquellas personas consideradas como desafectas a la causa republicana y por lo tantoeran condenados por el mero hecho de pensar diferente a los sindicatos y partidos que formaban parte del Frente Popular.






El mismo decreto reconoce que la gran cantidad de sentencias dictadas había hecho que se saturasen los centros penitenciarios. Además, tras varias semanas de sacas de prisioneros en Madrid, Barcelona o Valencia, los organismos internacionales habían presentado sus quejas por matanzas como las de Paracuellos, donde entre el 7 de noviembre y la primera semana de diciembre habían sido asesinados entre seis y ocho mil personas por ser desafectos a la causa republicana.
Estos campos de concentración se crearon, como señala el decreto, para internar a los “condenados por desafección al régimen”, es decir, para condenar a trabajos forzados a todas aquellas personas que no pensaban como los partidos miembros del Frente Popular. Esta medida se toma en el bando que la historiografía progresista insiste en calificar como el que defendió la democracia frente al totalitarismo. Por eso oculta sistemáticamente informaciones como esta, en la que queda claro el carácter soviético de sus medidas que se pueden calificar de cualquier manera menos democráticas.
Los internos en estos campos de concentración fueron obligados a realizar trabajos forzados, con unos índices de mortalidad que, como en el caso de Albatera (Alicante),superaban el 20% de los reclusos allí ingresados.







Para la gestión de estos campos de concentración se creó un patronato, dominado por los partidos y sindicatos izquierdistas, los mismos que en la retaguardia republicana estaban cometiendo los más terribles crímenes en las checas y las matanzas sistemáticas para reducir el número de presos que pudieran sumarse a una inexistente quinta columna.
Así, en ese patronato, junto al ministro de Justicia y el director general de prisiones, se encontraban dos miembros del sindicato anarquista CNT (Confederación Nacional del Trabajo), dos de la socialista UGT (Unión General de Trabajadores), un representante del Partido Comunista, otro del PSOE, otro de Izquierda Republicana y otro de Unión Republicana.

Del mismo modo, se creaba una guardia específica en estos campos de concentración en la que solamente podrían ingresar miembros de las milicias de los partidos anteriormente citados. Es decir, los mismos que durante los meses anteriores se habían dedicado a la detención, tortura y asesinato de cuanto derechista o católico encontraba a su paso.
Además, se dotaba un presupuesto para la construcción de estos campos de concentración. El primero en ser construído e inaugurado fue el ya citado de Albatera, en Alicante, con capacidad para entre 3.000 y 4.000 internos. Se inauguró en octubre de 1937 con la presencia de importantes personalidades republicanas: gobernador civil, inspector de prisiones, alcaldes de la zona y dirigentes socialistas, comunistas y anarquistas.
Según la documentación que obra en el Archivo General de la Administración (AGA), se construyeron siete campos de concentración en el territorio controlado por el Frente Popular. Complementaba la capacidad de las prisiones convencionales, las checas, los buques prisión y los centros incautados a los partidos políticos de derechas y a la Iglesia que fueron convertidos en cárceles. Solamente cuatro de ellos llegaron a entrar en funcinonamiento. El denominado Campo de Trabajo n.º 1 de Albatera (Alicante), del que ya hemos hablado; el Campo de Trabajo n.º 2 en Hospitalet de l’Infant (Tarragona); el Campo de Trabajo n.º 3 en Alcalá de Henares (Madrid), que se acondicionó en un centro de reclusión para vagos y maleantes creado por Azaña en 1933; y el Campo de Trabajo n.º 4 en Concabella (Barcelona).

En total tenían una capacidad para veinte mil internos. Pero por ellos pasaron muchos más porque los índices de mortalidad se situaban en una media que superaba el 25%. Estas muertes se debieron a tres causas principalmente: desnutrición, malos tratos y asesinatos camuflados como fugas.
Es muy significativo el hecho de que estos campos de trabajo, que supuestamente debían albergar a los condenados por los Tribunales Especiales Populares y los Jurados de Urgencia, acabaron por ser el lugar al que eran trasladados los presos desde las cárceles de partidos políticos de izquierdas (checas) y desde las prisiones locales improvisadas. La mayoría de estos presos no habían sido condenados, pero eran enviados a estos centros para que allí fueran asesinados o muriesen por desnutrición o enfermedades.

La mayoría de estos campos fueron reutilizados por el franquismo tras la Guerra Civil dándoles el uso de prisión para quienes habían participado en la guerra en el otro bando. Es decir, el mismo que había dado el Frente Popular, sin embargo, han corrido ríos de tinta sobre el uso que se hizo tras la guerra, pero se ha silenciado que fueron construídos y puestos en funcionamiento por los republicanos, también que su uso fue el de campo de concentración y, en muchos casos, de exterminio.

Mi agradecimiento al periodista e historiador Pedro Fernández Barbadillo por la información suministrada para la elaboración de este artículo.


----------



## klopec (14 Ago 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *fascismo y VIOLENCIA SEXUAL durante la guerra de España*
> 
> Los falangistas actuaban como tropa de retaguardia. Llegaban una vez que los combates habían finalizado o a lugares donde ni siquiera se habían producido. De entrada, llevaban a cabo una gran variedad de acciones humillantes contra las republicanas, rapas, ricino, brutales palizas. Estas mujeres, esposas de fusilados o huidos, votantes de izquierda, o sospechosas de cualquier excusa, eran obligadas a trabajar en los cuarteles y campamentos, donde las obligaban a limpiar, cocinar, eran violadas, y en muchos casos asesinadas. En otras localidades, como ocurrió en algunos pueblos andaluces, las recientes viudas eran *llevadas* en un camión a un paraje en donde eran violadas, fusiladas y enterradas. Después y como colofón de tan macabro modus operandi, sus asesinos desfilaban con su ropa interior en los fusiles, así ocurrió en el *Aguaucho*, en Fuentes de Andalucía.
> Sin embargo, en la zona republicana no se dieron estos extremos, lo que no sorprende si se tiene en cuenta que el respeto hacia la mujer era uno de los pilares del programa reformista de la República.



El 12 de julio de 1.999 el panfleto "_EL PAÍS_" hace referencia a la publicación del libro "_Crónicas del Siglo XX_" escrito por José Moreno Romero sobre la historia política y social del pueblo de Fuentes de Andalucía. La edición fue financiada por la agrupación local del partido socialista_.
_
Paul Preston_, en su libro "El holocausto español" ( Debate, 01 / 04 / 2.011 ) _hace referencia a la historia de "_El Aguaucho_" que aparece en el libro de Moreno Romero sin efectuar ninguna comprobación sobre la veracidad de los hechos sostenidos por "_testimonios orales_" en los que se basa la historia, demostrandose la "_calidad_" de la obra del "_hispanista_".

En declaraciones de José Moreno Romero reconoce que la leyenda se basa en la recopilación de "_testimonio orales_" a 70 años de los supuestos hechos. Parece ser que el principal "_testigo_" fue uno apodado "_El rubito de las gaseosas". Sin duda de una fiabilidad fuera de todo lugar._


_José Moreno: 'Me puse a investigar con los más viejos, comprobando que todavía a mediados de los años 90 había miedo a contar lo que pasó 'Cuando el concepto memorialista aún no había tomado carta de naturaleza en España, el investigador local José Moreno comenzó a hacerse preguntas al comprobar cómo* Rafael Jiménez Lora un veterano apodado 'el rubito de las gaseosas'* se cambiaba de acera de vez en cuando para evitar encararse con otros viandantes y se justificaba diciendo: 'no quiero cruzarme con asesinos'. 'Se me iluminó la mente y me puse a investigar con los más viejos, comprobando que todavía a mediados de los años 90 había miedo a contar lo que pasó', comenta Moreno, que en 1.999 publicaría un* libro basado en la memoria oral* que removió las conciencias, del que en pocos meses saldrá una segunda edición ampliada sobre la represión y, en especial, sobre la ‘matanza de El Aguaucho'._
*FUENTE :* https://www.publico.es/politica/crimen-sirvientas-republicanas-violadas-y.html

La historia, de manera resumida y según las fuentes "_memorialistas_", es ésta :


Fue en Fuentes de Andalucía ( Sevilla ), en el verano del año 1.936, los fascistas, cívicos y falangistas, se las llevaron presas a todas en un camión. Un camión cargado de mujeres, niñas algunas : Mercedes Medrano de 18 años, Josefa González de 16 años, la hija de la Polonia de 15 años, la hija de Manuel de la Melliza de 14 años, iban entre ellas… se las llevaron hacia La Campana, pueblo vecino. Antes de llegar a él, en la finca El Aguaucho, se detuvieron y las hicieron bajar, allí las obligaron a hacerles la comida y a servirles. Con los estómagos llenos, las vejaron, abusaron de ellas, las perdieron y ahítos de venganza, como bestias colmadas de odio, las asesinaron a todas y arrojaron sus cuerpos a un pozo.

Plenos de orgullo por los asesinatos que habían cometido, volvió a Fuentes el “valiente y heroico grupo de asesinos” autores de los hechos que, en el camión, ahora vacío de mujeres, se pasearon por el pueblo exhibiendo en la punta de sus fusiles la ropa interior de las muchachas torturadas y asesinadas..
*FUENTE* : http://sinmemorianohaydgnidad.blogspot.com/2009/03/fue-en-fuentes-de-andalucia.html

Una precisión. Según los testimonios *NADIE* de los que aportan los detalles del caso estuvo presente en la finca de "_El Aguaucho_" durante los supuestos hechos. *NADIE* vió cómo se arrojaban sus cuerpos a un pozo_. _*Y NADIE* vio como las vejaban, las violaban o las asesinaban_. *A pesar de lo anterior, la historia se convirtió en dogma para los cofrades de la iglesia memorialista.*
_
El dia 20/08/2.017 el panfleto de extrema izquierda "_Público_" se hace eco del inicio de las tareas de excavación del pozo de la finca de "_El Aguaucho_" donde, de acuerdo con las historias orales recogidas, están sepultadas las mujeres y *es la clave fundamental para la veracidad de la historia*.


Moreno señala que “_estos mensajes del general Queipo de Llano invitando a la violación nos demuestran que no tenían límites para la consecución de sus propósitos, violación y muerte. Todo valía_”. El crimen del Aguacho se “_justificaba_” así por *parte de los legionarios* que querían paralizar a la población tomando a las más inocentes, mujeres jóvenes de entre 16 y 22 años de edad. Muchas de ellas criadas de señoritos.
*FUENTE *: https://www.publico.es/sociedad/memoria-historica-violadas-asesinadas-arrojadas-pozo-inicia-exhumacion-crimen-aguaucho.html

Nótese la congruencia del "_historiador_". Ahora aparecen "_legionarios_".

Tras la parafernalia "_memorialista_" y el trompeterío de los medios afines a la izquierda, con obras de teatro incluídas, *la enorme excavación termina sin éxito*.
*La búsqueda de las niñas de El Aguaucho acaba sin resultados*





​*FUENTE* : http://www.elcorreoweb.es/provincia/la-busqueda-de-las-ninas-de-el-aguaucho-acaba-sin-resultados-HK3480966

Impasibles ante el bochornoso ridículo, el entonces Director General de Memoria Democrática de Andalucía, Javier Giráldez, desdiciéndo los testimonios iniciales y el trabajo de Romero y Preston dice que la culpa es de los presuntos asesinos porque dijeron ellos que las tiraron a un pozo, *lo cual no aparece en los relatos iniciales*. Simplemente se lo inventa y ahora dice que "_los testimonios nacieron de los propios asesinos_" :


_Ya lo advertían los agentes implicados en la intervención: "prudencia" por la "complejidad" del caso. Caso del director general de Memoria Democrática de la Junta de Andalucía, Javier Giráldez, que señalaba en declaraciones a este diario que los "testimonios" orales han perdurado en el tiempo y nacieron "de los propios asesinos". Ellos dijeron "que fueron vejadas, asesinadas y arrojadas a un pozo"._
_*FUENTE* : http://www.eldiario.es/andalucia/ninas-violadas-asesinadas-franquistas-Aguaucho_0_701680403.html_

Sin ningún tipo de vergüenza, al cubrir la excavación se levanta un monolito en recuerdo a las "víctimas" del pozo del Aguaucho. Mas bien al ridículo al que pueden llegar los que se dedican a manipular y falsificar la historia con intereses políticos bastardos.

_*-- OO --*_​
Y en cuanto a las miles de casos de "_violaciones_", no hay nada mejor que "refrescar la "_memoria_" decenas de años después, sobre todo si se hace con el dinero público.


La indemnización de 1.800 euros recogida en el decreto que aprobó el Gobierno andaluz como ayuda a mujeres represaliadas durante la guerra civil y el franquismo llegará a 94 de las 206 que la solicitaron antes de que se cerrara el plazo, que expiró ayer. No obstante, la Consejería de Gobernación y Justicia estudia una prórroga, recogiendo el eco de peticiones como la de la Asociación Andaluza Memoria Histórica y Justicia.
*FUENTE :* https://www.diariodealmeria.es/andalucia/Junta-euros-mujeres-vejadas-franquismo_0_442156011.html

*TENIENDO EN CUENTA QUE VALE CON UNA SÓLO DECLARACIÓN JURADA O EL TESTIMONIO DE UN TERCERO, LA VERACIDAD MÁS O MENOS ES LA MISMA QUE LOS "TESTIMONIOS ORALES DEL AGUAUCHO".*


Las mujeres podrán presentar cualquier prueba admitida en Derecho* incluidos testimonios de terceros y declaraciones juradas*. Las afectadas contarán con un plazo de tres meses a partir de la publicación del decreto en el BOJA para presentar la solicitud y con las pruebas que consideren necesarias, y podrán hacerlo a través de los registros públicos de la Consejería de Gobernación y Justicia y de las delegaciones del Gobierno de la Junta. 
*FUENTE : *La Junta gastará 180.000 euros en indemnizar a las andaluzas víctimas del franquismo

La "_memoria_" a golpe de embuste y talonario. De vergüenza.


----------



## I. de A. (14 Ago 2019)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Uno de los mejores hilos de Burbuja. Grande Fredesvindo.



De acuerdo. Pero el más grande de este hilo es *klopec. *Para muestra el mensaje anterior.


----------



## Incorrezto (14 Ago 2019)

klopec dijo:


> El 12 de julio de 1.999 el panfleto "_EL PAÍS_" hace referencia a la publicación del libro "_Crónicas del Siglo XX_" escrito por José Moreno Romero sobre la historia política y social del pueblo de Fuentes de Andalucía. La edición fue financiada por la agrupación local del partido socialista_._
> 
> Paul Preston_, en su libro "El holocausto español" ( Debate, 01 / 04 / 2.011 ) _hace referencia a la historia de "_El Aguaucho_" que aparece en el libro de Moreno Romero sin efectuar ninguna comprobación sobre la veracidad de los hechos sostenidos por "_testimonios orales_" en los que se basa la historia, demostrandose la "_calidad_" de la obra del "_hispanista_".
> 
> ...



el final de la tragedia, el asesinato de las jóvenes, nadie lo pone en duda.

se señala el arbol de que no han aparecido donde han buscado.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Ago 2019)

LA FIESTA EN HUESCA NO APLAZÓ LOS FUSILAMIENTOS EN LAS TAPIAS DEL CEMENTERIO EN AGOSTO DE 1940

Cuando la ciudad de Huesca despertó a las 8:00 h de la mañana del miércoles 14 de agosto de 1940 con la diana que anunciaba el comienzo del penúltimo día de sus fiestas patronales, veintiocho personas habían sido fusiladas en las tapias del cementerio. El día anterior, otras siete fueron pasadas por las armas. 

Los camiones de la muerte enfilaban la carretera de Zaragoza antes de las 5:00 h de la mañana, cuando los presos que permanecían en capilla eran cargados de dos en dos, sujetos con grilletes por las muñecas, para emprender el breve y último viaje. A las 5:00 h en punto sonaba la atronadora voz de un jefe de la Guardia Civil: ¡Fuego! Al momento el tiro de gracia y todo había terminado. El forense ejercía de notario macabro constatando que el pulso del reo se había parado a la hora convenida por la autoridad. 

Los consejos de guerra dictaban sentencias de muerte con la arbitrariedad irreversible que les otorgaba a los vencedores aplicar una justicia que era venganza ciega. El coronel Juan Fabrat de Val firmó en Huesca más de cincuenta condenas a la última pena de las más de doscientas que llevaron a otros tantos penados ante el pelotón de ejecución. 

Los veintiocho asesinados el 14 de agosto -naturales de Peralta de Alcofea, Torres de Alcanadre, Binaced…- quedaron enterrados en el cuadro 16 del cementerio, a continuación de sus compañeros abatidos el día anterior, doce de ellos en la fosa número 65, los otros dieciséis en la fosa número 66. 

En el cementerio de Huesca, con todo, nada recuerda a estos hombres que no tuvieron ninguna oportunidad de defensa ante el tribunal militar que los había juzgado y condenado incluso antes de constituirse. El Ayuntamiento está sordo ante la exigencia reiterada de materializar una ruta de la memoria que identifique a las víctimas y revele donde yacen sus restos. Una indignidad sobre otra en tiempos de una memoria histórica que no lo es.

Estos son sus nombres:

Fusilados el 13 de agosto de 1940:
- BUIL PÉREZ, Jorge
- CARDONA PALACIO, Gregorio
- CONS SESÉ, José
- FORNIÉS URGELÉS, José
- GRACIA PALACIO, Andrés
- MONCLÚS SALAS, Isidoro
- MUZÁS SUBÍAS, José

Fusilados el 14 de agosto de 1940:
- ABENOZA ORÁN, Martín
- ARAZO GRACIA, Félix
- BALDELLOU BARINGO, Joaquín Jacinto
- BORDAS BERDALA, Benito 
- CAMPO MUZÁS, Casimiro
- CARRERA GAVÍN, José
- CEBOLLERO CHAVARRÍA, Miguel
- CLEMENTE PUYUELO, José
- GAMBAU ESCUDERO, Valentín 
- GRACIA RIVAS, Benjamín
- GUIRAL CÁNCER, Juan Antonio Francisco 
- GUTIÉRREZ COLÁS, Leonardo
- LAFARGA SALAS, Miguel
- LAPUENTE SANZ, Pascual
- LLEIDA GRACIA, Joaquín
- LÓPEZ JORDÁN, Ángel
- LORIENTE SABAN, Mariano
- MORA HERVERA, José
- MUR GONZALVO, Ángel
- PALACIOS SEMOLUÉ, José
- PANO CALVO, Doroteo
- PUEYO BASTARRAS, Helios Santos
- RALUY BORRÁS, Ramón
- RIBAS PISA, Esteban
- ROYO CAMARASA, Demetrio
- SALANOVA SANCHO, Mariano Victoriano
- VILLACAMPA MANCHO, Antonio 
- VILLANOVA ZAPATER, Ramiro

Más información en el libro «Todos los nombres. Víctimas y victimarios (Huesca, 1936-1945)». PVP: 25 €
Autores: Víctor Pardo Lancina y Raúl Mateo Otal.
De venta en librerías de Huesca, Zaragoza y Teruel. 
En Barcelona: 
Centro Aragonés. Carrer de Joaquín Costa, 68, 08001 Barcelona. Teléfono: 933 175 854
Librería La Rosa de Foc, Carrer de Joaquín Costa, 34, 08001 Barcelona. Teléfono 933 177 892
A través de la web: La Librería de Cazarabet, Calle Santa Lucía 53, 44564 Mas de las Matas (Teruel) 
librería@cazarabet.com Tel. 978 849 970 – 686 110 069
Distribuye: Ícaro Distribuidora. Tel. 976 126 333
ISBN: Obra completa 978-84-617-6317-7 (1448 páginas) 
ISBN: 1º Tomo: 978-84-617-6323-8 (776 páginas) 
ISBN: 2º Tomo: 978-84-617-6324-5 (672 páginas)


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Ago 2019)

*SOCIEDADMemoria del Preventorio de Guadarrama: "Era un campo de concentración para niñas en el franquismo"*

MEMORIA HISTÓRICA+
*El Preventorio Doctor Murillo de Guadarrama (Madrid) fue uno de los centros que la dictadura franquista puso en marcha como sanatorios antituberculosos
Victoria Madrera Pareja, interna con 13 años, recuerda "una cárcel" donde las niñas sufrían múltiples vejaciones
Los testimonios de las víctimas de los preventorios forman parte de la Querella Argentina y describen violencia sistemática y alimentación en mal estado*





Victoria –segunda por la derecha– en el Preventorio de Guadarrama. | J.M.B.
Por Juan Miguel Baquero13 ago 2019 _21:04_

El Preventorio de Guadarrama "era un campo de concentración para niñas en el franquismo", dice Victoria Madrera Pareja. Ella tenía 13 años cuando penó seis meses en el centro ubicado en la sierra de Madrid. Le dijeron que ahí estaría protegida contra enfermedades como la tuberculosis infantil. Pero muchas internas describen la estancia como "una cárcel" como "venganza" contra los derrotados en la guerra.

"Le dicen Guadarrama, pero esto es _Guardamarrana_, porque sois piaras", escupía una monja a las niñas, según el relato de Victoria (76 años). La dictadura de Francisco Franco edificó una suerte de caridad adiestradora en diversos sanatorios y colegios desplegados por España. Con especial énfasis en el obligado 'sumisa y devota' femenino.


Las malsanas condiciones de estas "cárceles para niñas" hacían del día a día un discurso claustrofóbico, según denuncian las víctimas. La imputación forma parte de la única causa judicial abierta en el mundo contra los crímenes franquistas, la Querella Argentina. En los testimonios quedan reseñados las vejaciones y malos tratos que los curas y cuidadoras ejecutaban en unas instalaciones que dependían del Patronato Nacional Antituberculoso.

Victoria, como otras "compañeras", no quiere que estas historias queden en el olvido. "A los desmanes allí ocurridos nunca se le puede aplicar el borrón y cuenta nueva, como ha sucedido, por eso quienes niegan esa verdad lo hacen para evitar esa realidad incómoda", relata.





Victoria Madrera Pareja con trabajos realizados cuando era niña. | JUAN MIGUEL BAQUERO
*"Seis meses de estupendas vacaciones"*
"Me da asco cuando recuerdo lo que pasamos", asegura. Pero es necesario combatir la desmemoria, asiente. Por eso quiere contarlo. Victoria Madrera recibe a este periódico en su piso de Sevilla, con la vista puesta en el recuerdo impuesto en el internado franquista de la sierra madrileña. Tiene "todo escrito". Más de "100 páginas".

Y arranca. "En marzo de 1956 fui seleccionada por la superiora de mi colegio" sevillano. El destino era el Preventorio Doctor Murillo de Guadarrama. "La causa, estar muy delgadita", apunta. "Después de seis meses de estupendas vacaciones volvería rolliza y muy guapa".

Pero eso era solo la publicidad de la dictadura de Franco. El escenario sería, asegura, muy diferente. "Fueron seis meses sin salir". Victoria retiene el aliento. "Han pasado 63 años y me sigo emocionando", respira. "Y lo peor es que se ha quedado sin justicia, que es lo que te rebela. Ni en la democracia se ha hecho nada… y esto con niñas, por dios".

Aquella "cárcel infantil" supuso un impacto vital. Ante las niñas se alzaba "un caserón tétrico de piedra fría y oscura" como visión primeriza. De puertas adentro, Victoria atestigua escenas de violencia contra las menores, de vejaciones, de comida pobre e higiene escasa y de sometimiento y trabajo forzado.





Victoria –izquierda– con la "señorita Leo" en el Preventorio de Guadarrama. | J.M.B.
*De comer, "legumbres con gorgojos"*
Guadarrama dejó huella en Victoria desde su entrada en aquel mes de marzo del 56. "Todas tuvimos que cortarnos el pelo y con la cabeza cubierta de polvo blanco y una toalla nos mandaron a la cama, tuviéramos o no piojos". Era la primera noche cuando, como todas, "el sueño fue interrumpido bruscamente por unas palmadas y luces encendidas".

El "alboroto" de las cuidadoras despertaba a las niñas. El objetivo era "invitarnos a orinar, a toda prisa". Una tal "señorita Julia", matiza, contaba: "Vamos, vamos, una _meadita_ rápida. Una, una y media, dos, dos y media, tres menos cuarto y tres. Fuera, fuera. A la cama".

"Y era tan desalmada que la infeliz que mojara la cama" recibía un castigo colectivo: "recurrían a técnicas tan inhumanas como acercar una cerilla al culito y obligar a las demás a gritarle 'meona, meona', hasta el cansancio", asegura. "Casi siempre se orinaban una o dos niñas y el sufrimiento lo tenían asegurado", sumado a un aseo "raquítico" porque las duchaban "una vez a la semana, los sábados, y usaban estropajo y jabón verde".

muchas niñas. La respuesta de las cuidadoras era radical. "Lo más cruel que recuerdo es un día que salíamos del 'comedero' y vimos a una niña de cinco añitos que llamaba a su madre, "mamá", con la garganta atorada con la incomestible comida que vomitaba y los gritos de "puerca, puerca, te lo vas a tragar y…". Victoria se emociona.





Victoria Madrera Pareja. | JUAN MIGUEL BAQUERO
*"Expertas en lavar cerebros infantiles"*
"Te vas a tragar tus vómitos, cacho puerca", les decían. "La impotencia de tener que dejar a esa inocente criatura bajo la zarpa de aquella depredadora de infancia me atormentó mucho tiempo", dice Victoria subrayando el episodio de "la niña de cinco añitos". Porque ella era "mayor, con 13 años, y lo recuerdo todo con más claridad".

Tiene la memoria "fresca", desde aquel primer día en Guadarrama. "Antes de desayunar nos llevaron al patio, donde nos enseñaron a cantar un _Cara al sol_ desconocido, y un rezo del Rosario bajo la batuta de don Lauro, el capellán, persona desagradable, de sotana y capa vampiresca", describe Victoria.

Los sanatorios infantiles del franquismo, igual que los colegios para niñas pobres, estaban diseñados para perpetuar la "venganza" contra los vencidos en la guerra civil. "Para anularnos solo necesitaban conocimientos fascistas, y hacerse expertas en lavar cerebros infantiles con jabones de sumisión patriótica y estropajos clericales", define.





Victoria muestra bordados de su infancia. | JUAN MIGUEL BAQUERO
Era el perfil habitual. "Solo una ínfima minoría de cuidadoras no estaba de acuerdo con aquella educación del nacionalcatolicismo". Como "una que se llamaba Leo", recuerda con "mucho cariño". Leo "nos leía _Platero y yo_", de Juan Ramón Jiménez, que ganó el Premio Nobel de Literatura en 1956. El mismo año que Victoria ingresaba en Guadarrama.

A las internas las clasificaban por colores, con una cinta en el pelo según la sala donde dormían. "La mía era rosa", dice. En los "campos de concentración para niñas" había también "una zona para las ricas y otra para niñas pobres, algunas con el padre en la cárcel por ser republicano".

*Bordar "ajuares para ricas"*
Una "ignominia" que no podían contar a sus familias "porque las cartas eran abiertas y censuradas con tachones o no llegaban nunca". Sus padres, Manuela Pareja y Antonio Madrera, no conocieron la verdad hasta que Victoria regresó a su casa. Como la violencia. "A mí me pegaron dos veces. Poco", matiza, para las vejaciones que veía a diario.





Victoria con el álbum de fotos de Guadarrama. | JUAN MIGUEL BAQUERO
Los padres de Victoria pensaban que la dictadura les hacía casi un favor. No conocían a "una tal señorita Lourdes que era de Vigo y disfrutaba ridiculizando mi acento andaluz", recuerda: "Sevillana, fulera, no sabes ni pronunciar, y tu madre que clase de madre será que ni siquiera enseña a hablar a su hija como las personas".

Manuela y Antonio no sabían, por ejemplo, que la buena maña de su hija para bordar sería usada como trabajo forzado. "Sí, me ponían a coser, eran ajuares para ricas, supongo, nunca nos dijeron para quienes estábamos cosiendo", reconoce. Una pieza tras otra, "manteles, servilletas". Y luego otras. "Nos ponían a las que sabíamos bordar".

Victoria no olvida. "Ni perdono". Porque la democracia española "nunca ha hecho justicia", reivindica. "Y la gente tiene que saber todo lo que pasó". Victoria, hoy, sigue conservando la "la aguja de hacer croché o ganchillo y el canutero donde guardaba las agujas". Pone los objetos sobre una mesa de camilla con un tapete blanco elaborado con sus manos. Al lado coloca las "cinco fotos" que conserva de su estancia en el Preventorio de Guadarrama. "El resto que tenía las rompió mi madre". Después de saber lo que ocurría en aquel "campo de concentración para niñas en el franquismo".


----------



## SuperMariano (15 Ago 2019)

Matar a un facha no es un delito, es un deber de todo ser humano decente


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Ago 2019)

*EL HOLOCAUSTO ESPAÑOL. ASÍ LO PLANEARON LOS GOLPISTAS*
A algunos se les llena la boca cuando hablan de Golpe de Estado. Y quizás hayan olvidado del Golpe más sangriento que ha vivido nunca España: militares y civiles sublevados contra un régimen legal (la República Española) dispuestos a conseguir sus objetivos ‘a cualquier precio’, como dijo el general Franco en una entrevista a un periodista.
Son famosas las proclamas y declaraciones de Franco, Queipo de Llano y Mola, en las que alentaban a sus seguidores (en gran parte soldados norteafricanos y miles de nazis alemanes y fascistas italianos) a matar a todos los republicanos y a ensañarse con sus familias y sus bienes, que eran inmediatamente expropiados.
Publicamos aquí tres frases de esos tres militares golpistas, que ilustran perfectamente sus intenciones. Estos militares fueron enterrados, tras su muerte, en panteones, catedrales o incluso en el Valle de los Caídos, en Cuelgamuros. A su comportamiento (cometieron crímenes de lesa humanidad) se unió el hecho de que a su muerte fueron honrados, mientras la democracia española se olvidaba de los miles y miles de republicanos y republicanas enterrados en fosas comunes, de personas que fueron asesinadas por defender un régimen legal, por no pensar como los golpistas, por creer en un futuro mejor para todos y todas.
Reproducimos a continuación algunas de esas frases:
*Emilio Mola*: “Hay que sembrar el terror… Hay que dar la sensación de dominio eliminando sin escrúpulos ni vacilación a todos los que no piensen como nosotros. Nada de cobardías”.
*Francisco Franco*: “Salvaré a España del marxismo cueste lo que cueste”. Periodista: “¿Significa eso que tendrá que fusilar a media España?”. Franco: “He dicho a cualquier precio”.
*Juan Yagüe*, el Carnicero de Badajoz: “Por supuesto que los matamos. ¿Qué esperaba usted? ¿Qué iba a llevar 4.000 prisioneros rojos conmigo?”.
Una información recién publicada que ilustra perfectamente las matanzas que se llevaron a cabo es la de eldiario.es. Bajo el título ‘Así masacró el franquismo en Andalucía’, recoge diez hitos históricos que nadie puede negar y que demuestran que el Golpe de Estado no fue otra cosa que una forma de intentar exterminar a toda la población afín a la República. Este artículo es imprescindible. Puede encontrarlo pinchando en el siguiente *ENLACE*
https://exhumacionvaldenoceda.files.wordpress.com/2019/05/6842964f113a8e25ac70fc31d51b0015.jpg


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Ago 2019)

*Verdugos conocidos: la REPRESIÓN fascista en Montijo (Badajoz) en 1936*




El periodista *Chema Álvarez Rodríguez* ha publicado un *excelente artículo* de aconsejable lectura, en el que da cuenta de los terroríficos crímenes llevados a cabo por falangistas contra Republicanos en Montijo. Este es un resumen de una historia que parecería una novela de terror, pero es tan real como la vida misma, y tan cierta y lúgubre como la muerte que acaba con ella. El periodista (y otras personas) recibió un documento en el que se especifica la identidad de una treintena de falangistas de Montijo, que asesinaron a más de 120 personas de esta localidad de Badajoz durante los primeros meses de la guerra de España.
“..Hay que decir quiénes fueron aquellos bárbaros, y qué motivo les llevó a hacer lo que hicieron, para que la Historia los condene y ponga en su lugar..”. La locura homicida se extendió hasta bien entrado 1937; los principales artífices quedaron impunes y, en numerosos casos, se adueñaron de los bienes de los represaliados en concepto de botín de guerra.
Cuando Montijo fue tomado por los rebeldes en agosto de 1936, no se había producido ningún asesinato de personas de derechas. Ese 28 de agosto, tras una misa junto a la plaza del pueblo, 14 Republicanos fueron atados de 2 en 2 a y transportados en un camión a las tapias del cementerio, donde fueron fusilados. Comenzó una dura represión que, aún hoy día, sigue silenciada en la memoria colectiva de este pueblo. Las ansias de venganza, inquinas, el mero capricho del asesinato, los golpistas mataban con total impunidad. La falange organizó un sistema de represión bendecido por la Iglesia y su párroco y alentado por milicias franquistas y guardia civil. La JONS de Montijo creó las brigadillas de ejecuciones de la escuadra negra, falangistas jóvenes, algunos de entre 20 y 25 años, que detenían por las noches a los Republicanos para fusilarlos de madrugada.
La oligarquía local no se manchó directamente las manos, los grandes propietarios de tierras e industriales delataban a los huelguistas, a los que habían exigido aumento de salarios, mejores condiciones laborales, a las mujeres que sirvieron en sus casas y que exigieron condiciones dignas, a quienes participaron en las ocupaciones de fincas. Estos oligarcas incrementaron su patrimonio al quedarse con las posesiones de los represaliados (casas, tierras, joyas, dinero). En enero de 1937, el rencoroso alcalde fascista de Montijo hizo relación de las parcelas de algunos de los fusilados, entre ellos el legítimo alcalde republicano. El gobierno golpista ya había “legislado” el método para regularizar el saqueo y el expolio.
El cuartel general de Falange se incautó a sus dueños naturales. Allí los vecinos delataban a “sospechosos” de desafección al régimen, o por ojeriza, como el hijo de un alcalde socialista de unos 14 o 15 años, que se lo llevaron cuando estaba jugando a las canicas, y después lo fusilaron. Los oligarcas señalaban a quiénes había que eliminar, la falange elaboraba los listados, que firmaba el comandante del puesto de la guardia civil, y se le entregaba al carcelero del ayuntamiento. De madrugada un camión hacía la saca, en las tapias del cementerio, los torturaban, los fusilaban, enterradores voluntarios, abrían las fosa, arrojaban los cuerpos y les echaban cal viva. En el documento se dan los nombres y apellidos de todos estos asesinos, ladrones y violadores. Bestias azules. Quién delataba, quién extorsionaba, quién transportaba, torturaba, mataba, quién daba el tiro de gracia, quién enterraba, violaba, quién robaba.
Algunos de los pistoleros, gatilleros y sicarios eran labradores de clase media, fascistizados, artesanos (herreros, carpinteros, herradores, carniceros, esparteros, etc.), que trabajaban para los propietarios de tierras y ganado, comían gracias a ellos, tenían ideas de derechas, se afiliaron a la falange a hacer el trabajo sucio fusilando Republicanos. Muchos fueron recompensados, con oficios de funcionario municipal o quedándose con huertas de sus víctimas. Los “chaqueteros”, que antes de la toma del pueblo habían sido de izquierdas, para salvar el pellejo delataban y fusilaban a sus antiguos compañeros. Llegaron a hacer tal escabechina queun terrateniente les dijo: “vais a quedar el pueblo sin obreros para trabajar la tierra”. No le preocupaban los asesinatos, sino la escasez de mano de obra.
Los asesinos, eran ladrones, matones y violadores. Cometían sus fechorías borrachos de coñac y con total impunidad. Era la manada descontrolada de aquella época, con pleno poder para hacer lo que les viniera en gana. “La Pasionaria de Montijo”, una destacada sindicalista, fue reiteradamente y brutalmente violada en su propia vivienda, en presencia de su familia, hasta que fue asesinada junto a un arroyo, entre La Roca de la Sierra y Villar del Rey. Su cuerpo aún no ha sido encontrado. Diversas investigaciones confirman los hechos y coinciden con lo historiado en numerosos libros, la mayoría de ellos de Juan Carlos Molano Gragera, quien ha buceado en la historia más ingrata de este municipio, Montijo. Los hechos eran sobradamente conocidos. Sólo faltaban los nombres. Ahora se conocen.


----------



## I. de A. (15 Ago 2019)

BRUTALIDAD EN LA RETAGUARDIA*La Columna de Hierro, asesinatos y sacas. Así es el mito de los anarquistas*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 29 noviembre, 2017









> Otro de los mitos de la izquierda: el heroísmo de los anarquistas en el frente. La realidad fue que fueron una fuerza represiva de la retaguardia.
> PUBLICIDAD



La Columna de Hierro fue una unidad de milicias creadas en los primeros días de la Guerra Civil en la zona de Levante. Pertenecían a la anarquista CNT-FAI, y rápidamente creció el número de sus miembros. Como muchas otras unidades de milicianos, lejos de la lucha en el frente, centraron sus actividades en la represión contra los sospechosos de ser derechistas que se encontraban detenidos en las cárceles republicanas, especialmente en las de Levante.









Su participación en la Guerra Civil fue muy limitada. El 8 de agosto de 1936, un grupo de esta columna de poco más de 200 efectivos, la mayor parte de la localidad de Alcoy, salió de Valencia con destino a Teruel para intentar arrebatar a los alzados esa capital de provincia. Por el camino se le sumaron varios grupos de anarquistas, el más numeroso -casi un centenar- era el de Sagunto. Cuando llegaron a la localidad de Sarrión (ya en la provincia de Teruel), el grupo superaba los 400 efectivos. A la entrada de ese municipio fueron atacados por una escuadrilla de aviones nacionales que apenas les causó bajas.
Tras ese ataque, el pánico se apoderó de los anarquistas y decidieron ponerse a resguardo en Sarrión para esperar a otro grupo que, al mando de José Pellicer, había salido de Valencia pocas horas después de ellos. Aprovecharon su estancia en esa localidad para asaltar varios comercios y un secadero de jamones. La excusa era que necesitaban provisiones para llegar al frente. La realidad es que mostraron en sus incautaciones tanta brutalidad como cobardía habían presentado ante el ataque de los aviones sublevados.




Documentos correspondientes a Causa General del A.H.N.

Con la llegada de nuevos voluntarios anarquistas desde diferentes localidades de Levante, los efectivos aumentaban y pasaron de los 800 efectivos iniciales a 2.200 a finales de agosto y casi 20.000 a finales de año. Nunca más del 10% de esos efectivos se encontraba a la vez en el frente. Sin embargo, de la Columna de Hierro se conocen más sus actividades represivas en la retaguardia que su valor en el campo de batalla.

En Castellón de la Plana realizaron una saca de presos considerados derechistas para asesinarlos en los cementerios de Castellón, Alcora y Almazora. Solo en la noche del 2 de octubre más de 70 presos fueron asesinados junto a los muros de esos tres cementerios. Los miembros de la Columna de Hierro acababan de llegar del frente de Teruel, donde habían sido rechazados por las tropas nacionales en su intento de recuperar la ciudad.




Documentos correspondientes a Causa General del A.H.N.

PUBLICIDAD

Pero no fueron los únicos desmanes que cometieron a su regreso. Asaltaron los juzgados de primera instancia, la Audiencia Provincial, el Registro de la Propiedad y la Delegación de Hacienda de Castellón. Todos sus archivos fueron quemados en hogueras frente a los edificios sin que actuase la fuerza pública.
Después se trasladaron a Vinaroz, donde sacaron de la cárcel a 16 “presos derechistas” que también fueron asesinados. Después, junto a varios dirigentes del Frente Popular, celebraron una comida en el Hotel Suizo de Castellón para celebrar que habían aplicado la justicia revolucionaria a casi un centernar de “fascistas”.






Al día siguiente, la Columna abandonó Castellón con dirección a Valencia, donde también fue asaltada la Prisión Provincial y asesinados decenas de derechistas allí detenidos. Durante los días siguientes se dedicaron a recorrer los pueblos próximos a Valencia. Asaltos a villas y caseríos, incautación de cosechas y animales, robos, asesinatos de personalidades de la derecha. Esa fue la guerra que realizaron los miembros de la Columna de Hierro a los que la izquierda sigue brindando reconocimiento hoy en día.
En algunos casos, como ocurrió en Benacil, los propios integrantes del comité revolucionario controlado por el Partido Comunista, plantó cara a la Columna de Hierro. La localidad de Benacil estaba dominada por el comité que presidía un individuo llamado “Pepet”, viejo comunista que había logrado movilizar a gran parte de los braceros y labradores que formaban parte del partido y a los que había armado para defender la revolución. Cuando los miembros de la Columna de Hierro llegaron en sus camiones a la localidad exigieron que les fueran entregados todos los presos derechistas y las armas que hubiera en los almacenes. Decían que pretendían volver a Teruel, al frente, pero allí nadie se lo creía.
PUBLICIDAD






Los miembros de la Columna de Hierro, dirigidos por “el Chino”, se dirigieron a la prisión local para hacerse cargo de los derechistas detenidos. Mientras estaban dentro, “Pepet” convocó a varios centenares de braceros de la localidad y al centenar de miembros de la Juventudes Socialistas que estaban recibiendo instrucción militar y rodearon la prisión para enfrentarse y desarmar a los milicianos anarquistas.
Ante la situación en la que se vivía, “el Chino” dio la orden de retirarse y salieron a tiros atravesando la multitud. Murió una docena de anarquistas y varios comunistas en el enfrentamiento. Poco después, una patrulla de aviones Polikarpov fue enviada desde Madrid para acabar con ese grupo de la Columna de Hierro. Fueron bombardeados y ametrallados mientras que circulaban en sus camiones. El ochenta por ciento del grupo liderado por “el Chino” fue abatido por los aviones republicanos.
Sin embargo, el grueso de la Columna de Hierro permanecía en Valencia, donde intentaban conseguir armas mediante su robo a la Guardia Popular Antifascista. En una de estas operaciones, los miembros de esta policía creada al inicio de la Guerra Civil, detuvieron al anarquista Tiburcio Ariza, que se resistió y murió en el enfrentamiento con los policías.




Documentos correspondientes a Causa General del A.H.N.

Los anarquistas organizaron un funeral muy numeroso al que asistieron, casi en su totalidad, los miembros de las columnas de Hierro, CNT-13 y Torres Bendito. La comitiva del entierro tenía que pasar por la Plaza de Tetuán, donde estaba la sede del Partido Comunista. Allí les esperaba un batallón de comunistas valencianos que había vuelto de permiso de combatir en Madrid. Uno de los integrantes de ese batallón, un joven comunista, se adelantó saliendo al encuentro de los anarquistas y, antes de llegar a la cabecera de la comitiva fúnebre en la que se encontraban los líderes de las columnas convocantes, sacó una pistola y disparó contra ellos.
Esa era la señal convenida, desde las ventanas de los edificios y desde la misma calle, los comunistas abrieron fuego contra los anarquistas a los que causaron 30 muertos y más de 50 heridos. Los anarquistas nunca respondieron a este ataque, las columnas anarquistas de Valencia quedaron disueltas. Fue el final de la Columna de Hierro. Con ella morían sus asesinatos y sus robos.


----------



## I. de A. (15 Ago 2019)

CRÍMENES DEL COMUNISMO*García Atadell, la represión organizada por las izquierdas*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 03 noviembre, 2017









> La actuación de García Atadell demuestra que la represión republicana fue organizada desde la administración pública y no, como afirma la izquierda, obra de incontrolados
> PUBLICIDAD



Agapito García Atadell fue el responsable de la checa instalada por la Brigada de Investigación Criminal en la calle Martínez de la Rosa número 1 de Madrid. Allí fueron asesinadas más de un centenar de personas de las más de 800 que pasaron por las instalaciones y que fueron, en su mayor parte, torturadas.









La historia de García Atadell es otro de los hechos que demuestra que la represión en la retaguardia republicana fue organizada desde el Gobierno del Frente Populary que los centros ilegales de detención no estaban en manos de “un puñado de incontrolados”, como aseguran los historiadores de izquierdas y los defensores de la Ley de Memoria Histórica.
García Atadell nació en 1902 y era tipógrafo de profesión. Desde muy joven se vinculó al sindicato UGT, y al PSOE. En 1921 se afilió al recien creado PCE, donde promocionó hasta ser nombrado secretario de las Juventudes Comunistas. En 1928 volvió a la UGT y el PSOE. Formando parte de la Ejecutiva Federal del sindicato y siendo uno de los hombres de confianza de Indalecio Prieto, de cuya escolta fue uno de los dirigentes.
Su carácter agresivo quedó claro en los años veinte. Donde sus detenciones y multas son continuas: en 1922 fue detenido tras agredir a un impresor, Benito López García, que se negó a afiliarse a su sindicato; dos años después se le detuvo por incitar a la sedición; y ese mismo año, 1924, cumplió un año de cárcel por una agresión durante una huelga.






Llega a 1931 bien posicionado dentro de la UGT gracias a sus contactos con Prieto. En 1934 participó en la revolución de 1934 y pasó un tiempo en la cárcel hasta que en 1936 fue uno de los escoltas del líder socialista. Gracias a estas relaciones, al comienzo de la guerra se le nombró jefe de las “Milicias Populares de Investigación”. Un cargo que dependía del ministro de Gobernación, Sebastián Pozas, que quería reforzar la Brigada de Investigación Criminal. Su jefe directo fue el inspector de la Policía Antonio Lino.
Las autoridades republicanas le cedieron el palacio de los condes de Rincón, en la calle Martínez de la Rosa núemero 1, donde recibió el encargo de organizar un centro de detención, una checa y se le encomendó el mando de 48 agentes que eran antiguos milicianos del PSOE y la UGT a los que se había nombrado agentes de policía.
PUBLICIDAD

Atadell era el dirigente de la denominada como “Brigada del amanecer” y del siniestro grupo “Los linces”. En los dos meses que ocupó su cargo detuvo a 800 personas, de las cuales más de cien fueron asesinadas. Practicó centenares de registros y las incautaciones de objetos de valor que realizaba no tenían ningún control, con lo que junto a sus lugarteniente, Luis Ortuño y Pedro Penabad, consiguió reunir un gran botín que ascendía a 25 millones de pesetas de la época. Salieron hacia el puerto de Alicante en octubre de 1936.
La historiografía de izquierdas insiste en señalar que fue el encargado de negocios George Ogilvie quien le convenció de que abandonase la represión. Pero la realidad es que el plan de Atadell era escapar junto a sus socios con el botín y escapar a Hispanoamérica. Los milicianos comunistas llevaban tiempo intentando apropiarse de parte del botín conseguido por Atadell, pero éste siempre lo impidió, lo que le granjeó importantes enemigos en Madrid.
Para fugarse, no dudó en saquear una cuenta a nombre de su esposa, una antigua monja, a la que abandonó para escapar con sus socios. Se trasladó a Alicante donde compraron documentos de identidad cubanos falsos. Pero fue delatado a las autoridades francesas para que fuera detenido en la escala que el barco en el que viajaban iba a realizar en Vigo. El embajador republicano en Francia, Luis Araquistáin, fue autorizado para delatar al fugado ante las autoridades franquistas para que fuera detenido al ser considerado un traidor tras su fuga.

El barco, de bandera francesa, estaba bajo la autoridad del país vecino, pero en ese momento el Gobierno galo no autorizó la detención al hacer escala en Vigo. Sin embargo, el 24 de noviembre, en una escala en Las Palmas, la autorización se concedió y fue detenido y trasladado junto a sus compinches a Sevilla, donde se le ingresó en un módulo de alta seguridad.





PUBLICIDAD

Durante el juicio al que fue sometido, se practicaron diligencias completas. Los testimonios en su contra fueron demoledores frente a cualquier defensa posible y se le condenó a muerte. Una sentencia que fue cumplida el 15 de julio de 1937.
Desde su cautiverio hasta su muerte, Garcia Atadell se convirtió al catolicismo y adjuró de sus acciones y anteriores creencias socialistas. Murió encomendándose a Cristo Rey.


----------



## I. de A. (15 Ago 2019)

FUSILADO EN 1963
*Grimau, el torturador y asesino al que ahora reivindica la izquierda española*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 19 septiembre, 2017


> Este año se han cumplido 54 años del fusilamiento del comunista Julián Grimau. Pese a no ser una fecha redonda, varios medios de comunicación de marcada línea editorial izquierdista no han dudado en condenar la ejecución de la sentencia.



Igual que ocurriera en 1963, la izquierda sigue aprovechando la mínima oportunidad para criticar el franquismo. La diferencia es que entonces, lo hacían desde el exterior porque Franco gobernaba en España y ahora lo hacen desde el interior. Siguen obsesionados con el hecho de que el general muriese en la cama y ocupando la jefatura del Estado y del Gobierno.

Los artículos laudatorios dedicados a Grimau más de medio siglo después de su condena a muerte y ejecución siguen asegurando que fue injusto. Veamos cuál fue la actividad criminal del líder comunista en la retaguardia republicana durante la Guerra Civil.

Grimau tenía veinte años cuando se proclamó la república. Tras pasar por Izquierda Republicana, en 1935 se afilió al Partido Republicano Federal y, tras el inicio de la Guerra Civil, ya en octubre de 1936, pasó al Partido Comunista de España. Un mes después -coincidiendo con las sacas a Paracuellos desde las cárceles madrileñas- Santiago Carrillo le nombra jefe de grupo de la Brigada Criminal de Madrid.Pocos mesese después, y en agradecimiento por los servicios prestados en la represión en la retaguardia republicana de Madrid, es trasladado a Valencia donde se le asciende a Secretario General de Investigación Criminal.





En agosto de 1937 se le reconoce en el boletín de la Dirección Genreral de Seguridad el mérito de haber detenido a sesenta y tres personas que fueron fusiladas posteriormente.
Donde Grimau depura su labor criminal es en Barcelona. Allí, además de tener víctimas de la derecha “que tenían que ser aniquilados por la revolución proletaria”, centró sus esfuerzos en acabar con los elementos troskistas. Desde finales de 1937 y a lo largo del resto de la Guerra Civil, su labor como responsable de seguridad se alterna con la de interrogador-torturador y testigo de cargo en docenas de procedimientos. Todos ellos acabaron con la ejecución-asesinato de sus detenidos.
Entre sus técnicas de tortura destacan las más despiadadas traídas a España gracias a los agentes soviéticos enviados por Stalin, con los que Grimau colaboraba y de los que aprendió las mśa depuradas técnicas de tortura.





Solía actuar en los sótanos de las dependencias de la Brigada Criminal, en ese lugar, como aseguran testigos de aquellos interrogatorios, se empleaban técnicas como la de quemar pies y manos con un soplete para obtener las confesiones. Varias mujeres que fueron detenidas en la estación de ferrocarril de Gerona cuantan como a una de ellas, que acabó siendo fusilada, la maltrataron física y psíquicamente llegando a arrancarle el cabello a tirones.
A un magistrado del que esperaba obtener una confesión que le hiciera reconocer que condenó a milicianos comunistas sin prubas antes de la Guerra Civil, llegó a llevar a sus hijos de 2 y 7 años a la checa de la Plaza de Berneguer el Grande y amenazarles con una pistola si no firmaba tal confesión.

Uno de los testigos de sus torturas, Nicolás Riera Marsá, cuenta como “Empleaba el tal Grimau un dispositivo eléctrico acoplado a una silla. Usaba también una cuerda de violín o de violonchelo puesta en un arco de violín, que provocaba, aplicada sobre la garganta del interrogado, una agobiante asfixia que enloquecía al torturado. Otros interrogatorios se efectuaban con el preso atado a un sillón de barbería, situándose dos individuos detrás de él, mientras Grimau hacía las preguntas con una luz enfocada a la cara del interrogado; si la contestación no era de su agrado recibía dos golpes simultáneos de los hombres situados a su espalda que lo dejaban, en primer lugar, baldado y, después, con un miedo atroz y una tensión nerviosa tan brutal que obtenía cuantas declaraciones quería, verdaderas o falsas. A uno de los detenidos, Juan Villalta Rodríguez, se le castró en la silla de barbero, donde existían unas placas eléctricas que le fueron aplicadas a los testículos, produciéndole quemaduras horrorosas. Este tormento también lo sufrió don Francisco Font Cuyás que, como el anterior, fue fusilado más tarde”.




Su “eficacia” a la hora de obtener confesiones hizo que en el proceso contra el POUM, acusados de troskistas, fuera el encargado de obtener las confesiones que acababan con el fusilamiento de los encausados. Su sumisión a las tesis de Stalin llevó a que se le apodase como “el ojo de Moscú”.
Hay una constante declarada por todas aquellas personas que sufrieron en sus casas el registro del grupo que dirigía Grimau: no dejaba ningún objeto de valor en ninguno de los domicilios que visitaba. Y su afán de lucro era tal que no dudaba en repartirse con sus hombres el botín en presencia de sus víctimas.

Jorge Semprún, miembro del Comité Ejecutivo del PCE en el exilio en 1963 cuando fue condenado a muerte y ejecutado Grimau, ha dejado un tesitmonio que, pese a la campaña internacional en su defensa, deja claro el carácter criminal del “ojo de Moscú”. Su declaración deja claro el carácter del personaje y muestra como se suavizaron sus crímenes en el libro biográfico publicado por el PCE en homenaje al torturador:
“A raíz de su detención [de Grimau], y sobre todo después de su asesinato, cuando participé en la elaboración del libro (Julián Grimau — El hombre — El crimen — La protesta, Éditions Sociales, 1963) que el Partido consagró a su memoria, fui conociendo algunos aspectos de su vida que ignoraba por completo mientras trabajaba con él en la clandestinidad madrileña. Así, por ejemplo, yo no sabía que Julián Grimau, pocas semanas después de comenzada la guerra civil, cuando todavía era miembro del Partido Republicano Federal —sólo se hizo comunista en octubre de 1936—, había ingresado en los Cuerpos de Seguridad de la República, trabajando primero en la Brigada Criminal de la policía de Madrid. Un día, mientras preparábamos la confección del libro ya citado, Fernando Claudín, bastante desconcertado y con evidente malestar y disgusto, me enseñó un testimonio sobre Grimau que acababa de recibirse de América Latina. Allí se exponía con bastante detalle la labor de Grimau en Barcelona, en la lucha contra los agentes de la Quinta Columna franquista, pero también —y eso era lo que provocaba el malestar de Claudín— en la lucha contra el POUM. No conservo copia de dicho documento y no recuerdo exactamente los detalles de esta última faceta de la actividad de Grimau, que el testigo de América Latina reseñaba como si tal cosa, con pelos y señales. Sé únicamente que la participación de Grimau en la represión contra el POUM quedaba claramente establecida por aquel testimonio, que fue edulcorado y censurado en sus aspectos más problemáticos, antes de publicarse muy extractado en el libro al que ya he aludido”.


----------



## I. de A. (15 Ago 2019)

*Pozo de Serretes, jugar al escondite con las víctimas del comunismo*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 24 julio, 2017



> En el kilómetro 13 de la carretera que une los municipios de Morella y Vinarós, en el término municipal de Traiguera, hay un pozo, hoy clausurado y con un monumento que recuerda a las víctimas que fueron arrojadas a su interior.
> PUBLICIDAD



Es el Pouet de les Serretes, donde se acumulan casi un centenar de cuerpos de víctimas de la represión realizada por el Frente Popular en los municipios de la zona.

La Causa General reconoce la imposibilidad de cuantificar el número de cuerpos que fueron allí arrojados. Pero estudios posteriores elevan el número a más de noventa. En los documentos que hacen referencia a Traiguera podemos leer lo siguiente: “el número de las víctimas no se puede relacionar por ignorarse, siendo público que en dicho pozo fueron echados vivos o muertos en la cuneta lo menos sesenta”.








Poco después esboza una primera lista de víctimas cuyos restos se encuentran en el pozo de Serretes: “sabemos que en el fondo yacen los siguientes: Ramón Compte Queralt vecino de La Jana. Miguel Vericat Meseguer, vecino de Canet lo Roig. Bautista Pedra Borrás, de Célig. Vicente Cifre Arnau, de San Jorge, Sacerdote. Magdalena Esteller Tolos, de San Jorge…”
El mismo documento también informa de lo siguiente: “No se ha practicado ninguna exhumación de los cadáveres echados al referido pozo, el cual tiene lo menos cuarenta metros de profundidad, no habiendo solicitado nadie la exhumación…”
Gracias a los trabajos realizados posteriormente, podemos saber algunos de los asesinados cuyos restos terminaron en ese pozo de Taiguera. Ninguno de ellos tenía responsabilidad política alguna, ni se habían posicionado a favor del alzamiento del 18 de julio. Allí fueron arrojados los cuerpos de aquellos cuyos credos -religiosos y políticos- pretendían ser borrados por los milicianos socialistas, comunistas y anarquistas.





Documentos correspondientes a Causa General del A.H.N.

El primer cuerpo arrojado al pozo fue el de Bautista Pedra Borrás. Tenía 19 años y era carpintero mecánico. Militante carlista, se encontraba trabajando el 14 de agosto de 1936 intentando arreglar una trilladora en el municipio de Alcanar. Sin juicio, aquel día por la tarde fue llevado al kilómetro 13 de la carretera de Morella a Vinarós. Allí fue asesinado a disparos y su cuerpo quedó abandonado en la cuneta hasta que unas horas después decidieron tirarlo al pozo que había a unos metros.
PUBLICIDAD

Era el comienzo del uso del pozo de Serretes para deshacerse de los cuerpos de la represión. Algo que ya hemos visto en Camuñas, en plena Mancha. Y que fue habitual en la España controlada por el terror rojo: Paracuellos, Vaciamadrid, Aravaca,….
Tras el asesinato del joven militante carlista, aquel mismo día, el sacerdote José Vicente Cifre Arnau y Magdalena Esteller Tolós -también carlista- fueron asesinados en las inmediaciones del pozo y sus cuerpos arrojados allí. Eran los primeros de una larga lista. Después vendrían Agustín Vilás Abás y Domingo Farnós Bel, ambos vecinos de Calaceite.




Documentos correspondientes a Causa General del A.H.N.


Ya en octubre, cuando más de una docena de cuerpos habían sido arrojados al pozo, fue asesinado allí Ramón Compte Querol. Poco después ocurría lo mismo con el labrador de 75 años Miguel Vericat Meseguer.
El 20 de octubre fueron asesinados en el pozo cuatro vecinos de La Jana: Ramón Vallés Gargallo, Tomás Gilabert Vea, Juan Tomás Gargallo Vea y Roque Vea Balaguer.Dos días después, también de la misma localidad, fue arrojado Serretes Ramón María Compte Querol, al que dispararon a la barriga y fue arrojado vivo al pozo.
PUBLICIDAD

Así siguieron asesinando a personas de la localidad. Tras la Guerra Civil se levantó un monumento en recuerdo a las decenas de víctimas asesinadas allí. Y en los municipios de los alrededores quedó claro que quienes habían sido arrojados al pozo de Serretes no eran ni responsables políticos, ni grandes propietarios. Eran víctimas de rencores personales a los que se había asesinado amparándose en los comités revolucionarios creados en todas las localidades.
El pozo no era, según los vecinos de la zona, sino un lugar en el que intentar deshacerse de los cadáveres para que fueran difíciles de encontrar por sus familiares mientras seguían con los asesinatos en la retaguardia republicana.


----------



## I. de A. (15 Ago 2019)

*San Jorge, asesinatos y robos en la retaguardia republicana*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 21 julio, 2017





Documentos correspondientes a Causa General del A.H.N.Subdirección General de los Archivos EstatalesMinisterio de Cultura.España



> Asesinar y robar fue una práctica habitual de los milicianos que decidieron sembrar el terror en la retaguardia en lugar de ir a luchar al frente.
> PUBLICIDAD



San Jorge es un municipio e la provincia de Castellón, a 14 kilómetros de Vinaroz. Cuando la localidad fue tomada el 15 de abril de 1938 por las tropas nacionales se formó un ayuntamiento nuevo presidido por José Miñana que, ante las denuncias de los desmanes cometidos por los miembros de los partidos de izquierdas, ordenó la elaboración de un informe que fue remitido al auditor del Ejército con sede en Vinaroz el 29 de abril siguiente.









En ese informe recoge la mayoría de los crímenes cometidos por los miembros del Comité Ejecutivo –sustituto revolucionario del ayuntamiento-, controlado por Izquierda Republicana -el partido de Manuel Azaña- y la CNT.
Este Comité se organizó como una organización criminal, centrada en la obtención de dinero por medio de la extorsión, además de asesinar a religiosos y destacados representantes de la derecha local.
Su primera actuación en esta línea se produjo en la primeras semana de agosto. En esos días asaltaron la Iglesia Parroquial y, durante dos días, se dedicaron a saquear todos los objetos de culto, las imágenes y los elementos de valor que había en su interior. Para evitar que las imágenes y los objetos de culto fueran destruidos, se exigió a las personas consideradas de derecha que entregasen la cantidad de dos mil pesetas para que les fueran entregadas.




Documentos correspondientes a Causa General del A.H.N.


Se aprovechó para realizar un censo de aquellas personas que se hacían responsables de cada uno de los objetos. Unos días después, el Comité ordenó que toda persona que tuviese en su casa objetos religiosos los trasladase a un punto del municipio, bajo pena de muerte de quién no lo hiciera. Una vez entregados, fueron destruidos. Se obligó a todos aquellos que hicieron entrega de los objetos religiosos a presenciar la destrucción de los mismos.
Poco después, miembros del Comité Ejecutivo se dirigieron a la residencia de Enrique Esteller Esteller, antiguo alcalde del municipio por las candidaturas de la derecha, y le exigieron la entrega en el acto de mil pesetas. Como no las tenía, tuvo que pedir un aplazamiento para poder reunir esa cantidad.
PUBLICIDAD

Unas semanas después, Enrique Esteller Esteller y Luis Miralles fueron expulsados del municipio por su carácter de propietarios de tierras. A la vez que los miembros del Comité entraban en el domicilio de Guadalupe Esteller, a la que también exigieron el pago de mil pesetas para no ser asesinada.




Documentos correspondientes a Causa General del A.H.N

El 15 de agosto comenzaron los asesinatos en San Jorge. Un municipio en la retaguardia profunda de la zona controlada por el Frente Popular. Y nuevamente el primero en caer fue un religioso. En este caso la primera víctima fue el sacerdote José Vicente Cife Arnau, natural del municipio pero que ejercía su ministerio en Salsadella. Junto a él fue asesinada Magdalena Esteller Tolos, de 59 años. Su delito, ser una conocida militante de la derecha católica de la localidad. Sus cuerpos fueron tirados a un pozo en las proximidades de San Jorge.

Ese mismo día, los miembros del Comité volvieron a hacer caja y entraron en el domicilio de Patrocinio Esteller, a la que sacaron mil pesetas a cambio de perdonarle la vida.
Durante los siguientes días de agosto, los milicianos del Frente Popular visitaron los asentamientos de los colonos en los alrededores del municipio exigiéndoles el pago de un impuesto revolucionario para no expulsarles de las fincas que habían ocupado y arrebatado a sus legítimos propietarios.
PUBLICIDAD

El 30 de septiembre volvieron a presentarse en la casa de Guadalupe Esteller, esta vez para exigir que su marido, Francisco Esteller Esteller, antiguo alcalde del municipio, se presentase en la sede del Comité, que había ocupado las dependencias del Ayuntamiento. Éste se presentó a media mañana y las dos de la tarde fue asesinado.
Quince días después, dos vecinos –Francisco Vicente Esteller Esteller y Miguel Juan Esteller Agramunt- fueron citados en el Comité para ir a declarar al Comité Comarcal de Benicarló. La realidad fue que habían sido trasladados al municipio de Santa Magdalena de Pulpis, donde fueron asesinados pocas horas después.
También en aquel mes de octubre un vecino de la localidad, Pedro Ramón Esteller Puchal, que había salido a cazar para llevar comida a su casa, fue emboscado y asesinado por tres miembros del Comité.
Esta es la historia de la represión en un pequeño pueblo que contaba en 1930 con poco menos de 1.200 habitantes. Tras la Guerra Civil, se intentó localizar a los integrantes del Comité que habían participado en estos delitos. La lista era de 24 personas. Fueron localizados doce de ellos. *Diez condenados a muerte, pero solamente se ejecutaron cuatro de las sentencias. *Fueron las de Bautista Cañada, Antonio Lladser, Bautista Bort y Juan Folía.


----------



## I. de A. (15 Ago 2019)

*Aplicar la Memoria Histórica para ocultar 180 asesinatos en Los Yébenes*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 01 junio, 2017

Los Yébenes es un municipio de la provincia de Toledo en el que la represión republicana actuó con una violencia especial. En una población de a penas 6.000 habitantes cuando comenzó la Guerra Civil, fueron asesinadas más de 180 personas por su vinculación política con partidos de derechas, por sus creencias religiosas o por venganzas personales de quienes formaban parte del comité revolucionario local, organizado por Santos González Triana, alcalde del municipio perteneciente al Frente Popular.
PUBLICIDAD

Ahora, amparándose en la ideológica Ley de Memoria Histórica, el Ayuntamiento que preside el socialista Anastasio Priego Rodríguez, ha decidido retirar la placa y que recordaba a las víctimas que se encontraba en la conocida como Cruz de los Caídos. Nuevamente las víctimas de un bando deben caer en el olvido para que no se recuerde la actuación criminal en la zona republicana durante la Guerra Civil.








p>
Ahora, una nueva placa con el recuerdo a “todos los caídos durante la Guerra Civil” sustiruirá a la existente. Y lo justifican en la supuesta represión que se cometió tras la guerra. Una represión de la que no van a dar los nombres porque no quieren desde el consistorio, una vez más, que quede clara la manipulación de la historia. Tras la Guerra Civil fueron juzgadas 57 personas acusadas de haber participado en la represión y asesinato de 180 inocentes en Los Yébenes. De ellas, solamente 7 fueron condenadas a muerte y ejecutadas, las otras cincuenta recibieron otro tipo de penas.
Pero claro, para los socialistas que rigen en el Ayuntamiento y que quieren ahora tapar la represión del Frente Popular, decir que quieren colocar sus 7 fusilados junto a los 180 que asesinaron debe ser muy duro y han decidido equiparar a víctimas y asesinos incluyendo a todos ellos en una sola placa.




p>
La represión republicana quedará así en el olvido y se engañará, una vez más, a la población que no vivió la Guerra Civil al equiparar ambas represiones en el municipio toledano.

Las víctimas de la represión perpetrada por los republicanos contra la Guerra Civil fue sistemática en Los Yébenes. Acabaron con todos los religiosos y con todos aquellos que habían participado en política durante la Segunda República en los partidos que no se sumaron al Frente Popular. Especialemnte a Acción Popular -núcleo central de la CEDA (Confederación Española de Derechas Autónomas)- y al Partido Radical -que presidía Alejandro Lerroux-. Además de a varios funcionarios públicos, como carteros, secretarios municipales,…
El caso más llamativo es el de la persecución contra los religiosos. Las milicias dirigidas por Santos González tenían el objetivo claro de acabar con todos los religiosos de Los Yébenes. Asesinaron al párroco, Jesús Martín Díaz, al coadjutor de la parroquia local, Félix Calleja Blas, Luis Ramirez, sacerdote y coadjutor en Herrera del Duque (Badajoz), que pasaba unos días de descanso veraniego en su localidad natal, y a los sacerdotes Miguel Torija y Ricardo Marín González. Este último caso deja clara la saña con la que se emplearon los comités de milicias locales que se desplazaron hasta el municipio de Yepes, donde Ricardo Marín se encontraba detenido, para ser ellos quienes le asesinaran. También murió, en esa persecución religioas el capellán del marqués de Cañadahonda, junto al marqués, a su hijo y a su yerno.
PUBLICIDAD





p>
En el municipio había también un importante núcleo de miembros de la CEDA, de sus simpatizantes, afiliados y cargos electos durante la república, fueron asesinados 41 vecinos, la práctica totalidad del partido en Los Yébenes. También cuatro miembros del Partido Republicano Radical fueron asesinados.
Entre el resto de las víctimas, la mayoría eran comerciantes, agricultores, carpinteros, incluso el veterinario local caía abatido por las balas de las milicias marxistas.

Es llamativo el hecho de que desde los municipios próximos se trasladase a los presos políticos para ser asesinados en Los Yébenes. Hasta 95 vecinos de municipios como Urda, Manzaneque, Madridejos, Orgaz o Consuegra fueron llevados al cementerio de la localidad y asesinados allí.




p>
PUBLICIDAD


Pero esto, para los defensores de la ley ideada por Zapatero, no es memoria histórica y debe ser olvidado. Las 180 víctimas del odio marxista no tienen derecho a mantener una placa en recuerdo a la persecución que padecieron.


----------



## I. de A. (15 Ago 2019)

*Cazar carlistas, la diversión del Frente Popular en Tolosa*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 03 mayo, 2017

La memoria histórica sigue insistiendo: la represión realizada por los nacionales fue organizada para acabar con todos los enemigos políticos mientras que la represión republicana fue improvisada y un fenómeno de ira de grupos descontrolados que actuaban por libre. Una afirmación que cada vez es más claramente falsa. La represión republicana obedeció a una estrategia -la misma que se aplicó en la URSS y en el resto de países soviéticos- planificada y minuciosamente organizada. Su objetivo no era otro que el de acabar en el plazo más breve con todos los representantes de lo que ellos denominaban las fuerzas contrarrevolucionarias.
PUBLICIDAD

El asesinato de los carlistas de Tolosa obedece a esta preparación y organización de los crímenes. Es otro de tantos ejemplos de ello. En tan solo unas horas, la mayoría de los miembros del Partido Tradicionalista Español de esa población de Guipúzcoa fueron detenidos y asesinados. En el proceso colaboraron tanto las milicias locales como los responsables políticos del Frente Popular en la capital guipuzcoana, San Sebastián.




Los 17 miembros de la ejecutiva y los máximos representantes del carlismo en Tolosa fueron inmediatamente detenidos, trasladados a la prisión de San Sebastián, donde eran entregados a las milicias locales para que fueran fusilados en el cementerio de la localidad.




p>
A la vez, los carlistas y dirigentes políticos de otras formaciones que eran detenidos en localidades próximas a Tolosa, eran trasladados hasta allí para ser asesinados fuera de sus municipios y evitar que las familias pudieran denunciar o hacerse eco de los crímenes para poder seguir cometiéndolos. Así ocurrió con al menos once personas, cuyos cuerpos sin vida fueron abandonados junto a la Fuente de Tolosa después de haber sido asesinados sin proceso ni garantías de ningún tipo.
Al empezar la Guerra Civil Tolosa tenía poco más de doce mil habitantes. Como en la mayoría de las ciudadaes y municipios vascos, el carlismo tenía una importante presencia social que era interclasista. En el Partido Tradicionalista Español había desde obreros a industriales, pasando por albañiles, delineantes o zapateros. El carlismo, frente a lo que tradicionalmente señalaban sus adversarios durante la república, no era un movimiento político vinculado a los grandes propietarios, como tampoco lo era la Falange.
En Tolosa, los carlistas tenían representación en el ayuntamiento. Concretamente, en el momento de estallar la Guerra Civil, tenían dos concejales. Eran el obrero Rufo Andoño Artazo, de 47 años, y José Caballero Orcolaga, industrial de 61 años. Este último había sido alcalde de la localidad entre 1912 y 1913 y había sido el constructor del tranvía que une Tolosa con San Sebastián.

La mayoría de los carlistas de Tolosa asesianados, murieron en la capital guipuzcoana la madrugada del 1 de agosto de 1936, tras haber sido trasladados desde el municipio en los días anteriores y concentrados en la prisión de San Sebastián o en el buque Aranzazu Mendi. Desde allí trasladados juntos al cementerio municipal, en cuyos muros fueron fusilados. Aquella madrugada, además de los dos concejales anteriormente citados, fueron asesinados: Pedro Caballero Inchausti, industrial de 54 años; José Burgui Goizueta, empleado de 42 años; Gabriel Herranz García, comerciante de 32 años; Patricio Muruzabal Pagadizabal, comerciante de 54 años; Eulogio Nuñez Pérez, delineante de 32 años; Julian Portu Laermosa, albañil de 46 años; y José María Raguan Zubeldia, ingeniero de 23 años y jefe del Requeté local; Victoriano Goya Cómez, corredor de fincas de 29 años; y Antonio Zunzunegui Aramburu, empleado de 23 años.
Tras estos asesinatos, también murieron manos de las milicias frentepopulistas Joaquín Aizpurua Ezquiaga, obrero de 48 años y su hijo, Igancio Aizpurua Goñi, también obrero y de 16 años que fueron fusilados en San Sebastián una semana después.
PUBLICIDAD





p>
Más adelante, la cacería de carlistas continuó con el asesinato, esta vez en Bilbao de: Cipriano Estmba Lerchundi, zapatero de 43 años; Antonio Elósegui Larrañaga, industrial de 43 años y Saturio Eyara Casi, obrero de 81 años que había sido miembro de la Asamblea Consultiva de Miguel Primo de Rivera en representación de la Confederación Sindical de Obreros Católicos entre 1927 y 1929.
También en Bilbao fue asesinado el obrero de 63 años Martín Ezcurdia Lizaso. De su muerte conocermos más detalles gracias a la declaración de uno de los testigos de la misma. Fue detenido el 25 de julio en su casa, en presencia de su esposa y sus hijos. De allí se le trasladó a la cárcel del partido judicial, de donde fue trasladado a San Sebastián. Como mantuvo en todo momento una actitud altiva y de enfrentamiento y desprecio hacia sus captores, se le apartó del grupo y fue llevado al Convento de los Ángeles Custodios de Bilbao, donde había un centro de interrogatorio y torturas. De allí fue sacado junto a otro grupo de presos tras un bombardeo de Bilbao por las tropas nacionales. Fue salvajemente linchado y su cuerpo mutilado vivo. Presentaba, según el informe de los forenses que certificaron su muerte, “varias heridas de bala y la cabeza separada del tronco”.





bsp;
La organización de la represión en la retaguardia del Frente Popular queda clara en el traslado que se hacía de los presos. En Tolosa fueron asesinados otros once carlistas, de pueblos próximos. Entre ellos Julián Goicoechea Zubiria, metalúrgico de 17 años y Felipa Lara Yatueta, sirvienta de 26 años.


----------



## I. de A. (15 Ago 2019)

*Homenaje en Madrid a La Nueve, republicanos españoles vinculados a crímenes de guerra en Francia*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 18 abril, 2017

La alcaldesa de Madrid, Manuela Carmena, y la de París, Anne Hidalgo, participarán en el homenaje que los próximos días 20 y 22 de abril se realizará en recuerdo de La Nueve, la novena compañía de la Segunda División Acorazada de la Francia Libre, también llamada la División Leclerc, en reconocimiento al general que estaba a su mando.
PUBLICIDAD

La División Leclerc fue la primera en entrar en París tras la expulsión de los soldados alemanes que la mantenían invadida desde el comienzo de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, entre ellos se encontraban los milicianos españoles agrupados en La Nueve que entraron en la capital francesa con banderas de la Segunda República española.








p>
Más de setenta años después y tras décadas de investigación, son muchos los documentos que demuestran la brutalidad de Leclerc y de su lugarteniente y luego ministro con De Gaulle, Robert Galley. Son muchos los documentos que relacionan a los españoles de La Nueve con los crímenes de guerra. A continuación enumeramos algunos de ellos, en total, se estima que cerca de 10.000 personas fueron asesinados a manos de la División Leclerc, en la que luchaban los españoles a los que ahora el Ayuntamiento de Madrid va a rendir honores.
Tras la toma de París, Leclerc realizó una campaña que le llevó desde la capital francesa hasta el Nido del Águila, la residencia de Hitler en los Alpes Bávaros cerca de Berchtesgaden. Por el camino la Segunda División Acorazada sembró el terror y cometió numerosos actos criminales.
Las primeras referencias las encontramos el mismo 8 de mayo, día en el que se rindió la Wehrmacht alemana. Ante Leclerc fueron presentados doce soldados de la División Carlomagno, voluntarios franceses alistados en la 33 División de granaderos de las Waffen SS. Al frente de este grupo de combatientes estaba el teniente Briffaut, un francés que vestía uniforme alemán. Cuando Leclerc le recriminó que luchaba con un uniforme que no era francés, el teniente le recriminó: “Señor, usted también lleva un uniforme extranjero, ¡El americano!”. Esta respuesta fue suficiente para que el general francés les condenase a muerte sin ningún tipo de juicio y sin tener en cuenta las leyes internacionales sobre la guerra.




p>

Los doce combatientes de la “Carlomagno” fueron fusilados esa misma tarde. En el pelotón de fusilamiento estaba un teniente español, Cortadellas. Los condenados fueron fusilados en grupos de cuatro y todos ellos se negaron a ser disparados de espaldas, como pretendía Leclerc. Tras este asesinato, los cuerpo fueron abandonados en la esplanada en la que murieron y no fueron enterrados hasta la llegada, tres días después de un grupo de paracaidistas norteamericanos.
Estas muertes se conocen gracias al testimonio del padre Bad Reichentall, quien intentó localizar a los familiares de las víctimas. También por este testimonio sabemos la arbitrariedad con la que actuaba Leclerc, ya que en el grupo había un joven, hijo de un compañero de armas suyo, al que se negó a fusilar por la amistad que le unía con su padre.
PUBLICIDAD

Los historiadores Daniel Guérain y Frederick Pohl han recopilado varios crímenes más cometidos por la División Leclerc. Algunos eran obra del lugarteniente del general, Robert Galley, de quien dependía organicamente La Nueve, formada por los republicanos españoles. Testimonios como las memorias de Pierre Quillet, miembro de la Primera Compañía de la División, narran escenas como la vivida en una pequeña iglesia rural donde el sacerdote fue interrogado con violencia y, al ser desnudado, se le encontró un tatuaje del Ejército Alemán. Resultó ser un falso cura y decidieron hacer un escarmiento con él: fue quemadod vivo en público y “murió retorciéndose de dolor como una antorcha humana”. La misma fuente cuenta como los soldados de Galley, entre los que se encontraban los republicanos españoles, reunieron a unos cincuenta prisioneros alemanes en una granja y se divirtieron arrojandoles granadas hasta asesinarlos a todos.




p>
Los crímenes no solamente eran ordenados por Galley. Cuando las tropas de la Leclerc entraron en Estrasburgo, un matrimonio fue denunciado por colaboracionista por sus vecinos. El mismo Galley los asesinó disparándoles, en el interior de su vivienda con un rifle. 

Poco después, en Herbsheim (Bajo Rin), tras un duro combate con la resistencia alemana, un grupo de soldados de las Waffen se rinde ante Galley. Este los llevó tras la iglesia del municipio y ordenó fusilar, sin juicio previo, a treinta de ellos.
También ordenó que varios rusos que luchaban en las Waffen y un oficial de las SS fueran quemados vivos en uno de los pueblos en los que entró al frente de sus tropas.
PUBLICIDAD

Ahora, el Ayuntamiento de Madrid que preside Manuela Carmena rinde homenaje a los republicanos españoles que participaron en estos crímenes de guerra y se valora dar su nombre a alguno de los denominados como vestigios del franquismo que cambien de nombre en virtud de la aplicación de la Ley de Memoria Histórica.


----------



## I. de A. (15 Ago 2019)

*La ‘memoria histórica’ reivindica ahora las checas por su ‘lucha contra los sublevados’*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 07 abril, 2017

Otra de las ocurrencias del Comisionado de la Memoria Histórica del Ayuntamiento de Madrid, que preside la socialista Francisca Sauquillo, es la de colocar placas en los edificios madrileños en los que funcionaron las checas durante la Guerra Civil. Pero no lo hacen como recuerdo de las víctimas y para denunciar a los criminales, sus asesinatos y torturas. Lo hacen para recordar los “centros de detención de personas sospechosas de colaborar con los sublevados contra la República”.
PUBLICIDAD

Hace unas semanas sabíamos que el presidente del actual Círculo de Bellas Artes, Juan Miguel Hernández León, conseguía que en la fachada del edificio municipal situado en la calle Alcalá 42, no se ponga la mencionada placa. Su argumento era que el actual edificio solamente fue sede de la checa durante unas semanas y que allí no se torturó ni se asesinó a nadie.







p>
El argumento, históricamente falso a todas luces, ha convencido a los responsables de la memoria histórica en el Ayuntamiento y la placa no será instalada. Todo ello a pesar de que la checa, que funcionó desde agosto de 1936 hasta noviembre del mismo año, cuando fue clausurada al integrarse sus responsables en el organigrama de las sacas y asesinatos de Paracuellos del Jarama, como queda acreditado en la Causa General.
La checa fue constituida en los primeros días de agosto de 1936 en el palacio de Bellas Artes, en la calle Alcalá 42 de Madrid. La reunión en la que quedó configurado el funcionamiento de este centro de torturas y asesinatos estaba presidida por el director general de Seguridad, Manuel Muñoz Martínez, diputado de Izquierda Republicana. En ese acto había representantes de todos los partidos políticos del Frente Popular y de las organizaciones sindicales relacionadas con ellos. Muñoz dejó claro que la misión de ese centro, dependiente de la Dirección General de Seguridad, era el ejercicio de la política represiva, y además tendrían amplias atribuciones que les eran conferidas directamente por el Gobierno. ¿No decía la historiografía marxista que la represión durante los primeros meses de la guerra en el bando republicano era fruto de exaltados e incontrolados y no tenía nada que ver con el Gobierno y las instituciones?




p>
El nombre oficial, aceptado por el Gobierno republicano, de lo que se creó en la checa de Bellas Artes-Fomentos fue el de Comité Provincial de Investigación Pública y, además de los representantes de todos los partidos y organizaciones sindicales frentepopulistas, contó siemprecon representantes de organismos oficiales. Entre ellos destacaban el representante del Gobierno del Frente Popular y el de la Dirección General de Seguridad. 

La checa de Bellas Artes-Fomento fue una de las últimas en crearse, cuando ya funcionaban cerca de doscientas en Madrid. Cuando se planteó la creación del Comité Provincial de Investigación Pública alguno de los presentes, como es el caso del destacado miembro de Izquierda Republicana, Julio Diamante, se planteó que deberían cerrarse el resto de las checas. Sin embargo la de Bellas Artes-Fomento no quedó en exclusiva, es más, duró mucho menos que el resto de checas de Madrid.




p>
PUBLICIDAD

En esta checa se practicaban las mismas torturas que en el resto de las existentes, unas torturas que ya hemos explicado aquí, pero tenía una diferencia con el resto de estos centros. En Bellas Artes-Fomentos todos los presos obtenían la libertad. Se realizaba un juicio ante un tribunal popular en el que ninguno de sus miembros había visto jamás un libro de leyes. Y tras obtenerbajo tortura las declaraciones que deseaban, recibían una sentencia en la que se ponía siempre la letra “L”, o la palabra “Libertad”. Cuando la letra o la palabra iban seguidas de un punto, esa misma madrugada se cometía el asesinato de los presos. Si la letra o la palabra iban sin el signo de puntuación, volvían a ser detenidos y a sufrir torturas.




p>
Aunque se desconoce el número total de víctimas que fueron asesinadas en la checa de Bellas Artes-Fomento, los cálculos establecidos por los hsitoriadores que la han investigado coinciden en señalar que superan, con mucho, a los 450 crímenes que cuantifica la Causa General. Los datos más exhaustivos recogidos en los estudios de César Vidal, Javier Cervera o Stanley G. Payne dupican este número.


----------



## I. de A. (15 Ago 2019)

*Almería: sacas y campos de concentración en una represión organizada por el Gobierno*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 31 marzo, 2017

Almería fue uno de las ciudades que pasó toda la Guerra Civil en manos de las autoridades republicanas del Frente Popular. Tras el fracaso del levantamiento que se produjo el 21 de julio, con tres días de retraso sobre el resto del territorio, lo que permitió a los milicianos de los partidos de izquierdas organizar una defensa que consiguiera derrotar a los alzados. De inmediato, el Comité Central, órgano de dirección de la ciudad y coordinador de la provincia que estaba controlado por los partidos del Frente Popular, comenzó la labor de represión.
PUBLICIDAD

Durante los primeros días se detuvo a centenares de personas relacionados con los partidos de la derecha: CEDA, agrario, Falange, Carlista,.. y a todos los religiosos que pudieran ser localizados en los pueblos y en la capital de la provincia. Frente a la idea de que la represión fue espontánea y no organizada, lo que ocurrió en Almería demuestra lo contrario: las sacas que se cometieron durante eran supervisadas directamente por el socialista Eustaquio Cañas Espinosa, Gobernador Civil de la provincia, quien, según los testigos, asistía a estos actos previos a los asesinatos con “visibles muestras de regocijo”. Desde todos los municipios y desde los centros políticos, todos los prisioneros fueron trasladados a la Prisión Provincial que, en pocos días quedó saturada. Para seguir recibiendo presos se habilitó como cárcel el convento de las Adoratrices, incautado por los republicanos al comienzo de la guerra.








p>
Esta nueva cárcel también quedó saturada y se habilitaron dos barcos mercantes, el Capitán Segarra y el Astoy Mendi, que habían estado destinados al transporte de mineral y cuyas bodegas -habilitadas como celda para los presos- contenía restos tóxicos y pólvo de mineral. Es espacio seguía siendo insuficiente y se habilitó la cárcel del Ingeni, en la fábrica de azúcar abandonada del barrio de Los Molinos.
Más adelante se construirían algunos campos de concentración en municipios de la provincia para albergar a los presos que se seguían deteniendo en los distintos municipios. Se conoce la existencia de dos de estos campos, uno en el municipio de Turón y otro en el de Murtas.
La causa general recoge un listado en Almería de 691 asesinatos cometidos por la represión en la retaguardia a manos de las milicias de los partidos del Frente Popular, armadas por el Gobierno republicano.




p>

De toda la represión en Almería, solamente el 2,5% de los casos fueron personas condenadas a muerte por un tribunal popular. El resto obedecía a la actuación de individuos al margen del sistema judicial, por muy manipulado que este estuviera.
Duarante el primer mes de guerra los asesinatos se realizaron de manera aislada. Eran generalmente cometidos por pequeños grupos de milicianos que aprovechaban el traslado de algún preso desde un pueblo de la provincia hasta la capital para asesinarlo en algún lugar del camino y dejar allí su cuerpo abandonado. Pero a partir del 14 de agosto comenzaron las sacas y los asesinatos sistemáticos. En la noche de aquel día, un grupo de milicianos accedió, con permiso de los funcionarios y mostrando autorizaciones de diversas autoridades, al buque prisión Capitán Segarra. Allí recogieron a 28 presos de una lista que llevaban elaborada y fueron trasladados a la playa de la Garrofa, donde fueron fusilados. En lugar de dar el tiro de gracia a sus víctimas, optaron por atarlas a barcas de pescadores y adentrar los cuerpos mar adentro donde cortaban las cuerdas que les sujetaban y allí los abandonaban. Muchos de los cuerpos eran encontrados días después cuando llegaban a la costa, en la zona conocida como el Zapillo. Aquella noche fueron asesinados solamente políticos: eran los dirigentes locales de Falange, tradicionalistas y de Acción Popular.
PUBLICIDAD





p>
Las sacas se sucedieron en los días siguientes. El siguiente turno le toca a los presos del otro buque prisión, el Astoy Mendi, y el lugar elegido para su asesinato es el barranco del Chisme, en Vícar. En este caso las víctimas son los obispos de Almería y Guadix, diez sacerdotes y dos civiles.
En esta saca uno de los civiles era el picador de toros Juan Colomina que, mientras están asesinando a los sacerdotes consigue escapar, con las manos atadas con alambre, y esconderse de sus perseguidores. Dos días después es visto por una mujer que, en lugar de socorrerle decide denunciarle ante el comité revolucionario de la barriada de Casablanca que le apresa y acaba fusilándolo.

El 31 de agosto otros 23 sacerdotes son sacados del Astoy Mendi y llevados a los Pozos de Tabernas, a un lugar llamado La Lagarta. Allí son fusilados junto al brocal del pozo donde un indiviudo con un palo largo los empuja para que caigan, todavía vivos. Después, sin haber recibido el tiro de gracia, les lanzan palas de tierras para cubrir los cuerpos.
En el Pozo de La Lagarta seguirían llevando víctimas de sacas hasta colmar el hueco. Momento en el que se dejó de utilizar e intentó sellarse el acceso. Tenía una profundidad de 28 metros.
PUBLICIDAD





p>
Como la zona en la que estaba ese pozo era útil por su situación, buscaron otros pozos en la zona y repitieron las sacas hasta llenar los de La Contraviesa y Cantavieja.
Los mayores tormentos se produjeron en los campos de concentración de Turón y Murtas. Construídos con la guerra muy avanzada, empezaron a recibir presos a finales de 1937, pero la llegada de grandes contingentes se produjo en mayo de 1938 con desplazados desde las cárceles de la capital. Para conmemorar la fiesta del 1º de mayo de aquel año, el Gobernador Civil Eustaquio Cañas Espinosa le envió 300 presos al responsable del campo de Turón, que era un tal Galán, perteneciente al 23 cuerpo del Ejército Rojo. Junto a los presos, el Gobernador Civil enviaba una nota: “Ahí te mando trescientos fascistas, cuando se te acaben, pide más”.


----------



## Incorrezto (15 Ago 2019)

justificadores del genocida franco y sus secuaces, estais repitiendo posts, un poquito de respeto al hilo.


----------



## klopec (15 Ago 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> LA FIESTA EN HUESCA NO APLAZÓ LOS FUSILAMIENTOS EN LAS TAPIAS DEL CEMENTERIO EN AGOSTO DE 1940
> En el cementerio de Huesca, con todo, nada recuerda a estos hombres que no tuvieron ninguna oportunidad de defensa ante el tribunal militar que los había juzgado y condenado incluso antes de constituirse. El Ayuntamiento está sordo ante la exigencia reiterada de materializar una ruta de la memoria que identifique a las víctimas y revele donde yacen sus restos. Una indignidad sobre otra en tiempos de una memoria histórica que no lo es.



Sin mirar mucho ni hacer una búsqueda exahustiva pondremos la cantidad de víctimas "_derechistas_" en cuya ejecución participaron los individuos que se han detectado en la lista, sin que ello signifique que los demás no intervinieron en los asesinatos. *POR SUPUESTO, AQUELLAS SÍ QUE NO TUVIERON NINGUNA OPORTUNIDAD DE DEFENSA *:


TORRES DE ALCANADRE 

Víctimas de derechas : 5
Implicado : ARAZO GRACIA, Félix

BINACED

Víctimas de derechas : 18
Implicados : BALDELLOU BARINGO, Joaquín Jacinto, MORA HERVERA, José PUEYO BASTARRAS, Helios Santos.

PERALTA DE ALCOFEA

Víctimas de derechas : 20
Implicado : LORIENTE SABAN, Mariano

Se agradecería a la banda de manipuladores de la "_memoria_" hicieran públicos las sentencias de los Consejos de Guerra. *PERO ESO NO LO HARÁN PORQUE SE PODRÍA COMPROBAR QUE ALGUNOS FUERON LOS VERDUGOS EN LUGAR DE LAS VÍCTIMAS.*


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Ago 2019)

*FRANCISCO MERINO OSUNA, ANARQUISTA, combatiente del Ejército REPUBLICANO, FUSILADO por los franquistas en Castro del Río en 1939*




Francisco Merino Osuna, nació en Castro del Río (Córdoba) en 1916. Hijo de Francisco e Inés, era campesino. Castro del Río era un baluarte del anarquismo entre los obreros y campesinos sin tierra. Francisco asumió desde muy joven la ideología anarquista, que a lo largo de toda su vida fue su referente filosófico social e ideológico. Su época estuvo marcada por la agitación social y revolucionaria. Las clases económicamente desfavorecidas luchaban por deshacerse del yugo de la opresión y la injusticia.
Cuando sucedió el golpe rebelde del 18 de julio de 1936, Francisco y toda la cuadrilla de jornaleros se pusieron a las ordenes del sindicato FAI-CNT. Toda la población se vió envuelta en la defensa a ultranza de la localidad, contra los intentos militares de tomarla por las armas se opuso la defensa organizada de las masas obreras. Castro del Río resistió valientemente a la artillería, aviación fascista, las incursiones de legionarios y moros, convirtiéndose en el último reducto “Republicano” de la campiña, la última esperanza de salvación para miles de personas que huían de las detenciones, matanzas y asesinatos cometidos en sus localidades cuando caían en manos franquistas.
La resistencia fue feroz y costó muchas vidas. Participaron miles de personas encuadradas en las “centurias confederales”. Pero Castro del Río cayó y se produjo una desbandada humana hacia Andujar y Jaén. Francisco Merino formaba parte de este contingente humano. Al llegar a Andujar se alistó en el Ejército Republicano, formando parte de la 25 Agrupación de Milicias Populares, siendo movilizado al frente de Ciudad Real donde permaneció casi 2 años, durante los cuales se unió a su esposa Carmen Trujillo García, de 17 años, en Abril de 1938.
Enfermo de bronquitis aguda, a finales del verano de ese mismo año, fue nuevo enviado a Andujar, a la Unidad de Infantería del CRIM n° 4 de Jaén, donde permaneció hasta el final de la guerra. Pudo volver con salvoconducto de las comandancias militares de Villanueva de Córdoba y Bailen, a la Venta del Chano en Castro del Río en abril de 1939. Manuel rehizo su vida junto a su esposa, y a su hijo Francisco nacido unos meses antes.
La guerra había terminado, pero la paz tardaría en llegar. Fue abordado en el mes de mayo en plena calle por “un señorito” que literalmente le dijo “¡ rojillo, a ti tenia yo ganas de verte¡”. Fue detenido, encarcelado, y acusado de un delito de rebelión militar. El Consejo de Guerra dictó pena de muerte el 13 de mayo de 1939. Su mujer y su familia, le visitaron en la cárcel todos los días para llevarle la comida, hasta un día antes de su muerte. “..toma mi chaqueta y mis objetos personales, porque creo que mañana al amanecer nos fusilan..” Fueron las últimas palabras que su esposa pudo cruzar con él. Su viuda las aprendió de memoria para estar segura de que jamás las podría olvidar.
El 19 de junio de 1939, Francisco Merino Osuna fue asesinado en las tapias del cementerio de Castro del Río. Tenía 23 años. Su cuerpo fue arrojado junto a otros a una fosa común. Dejo viuda y un hijo de apenas un año. Dos años más tarde, el Tribunal Regional de Responsabilidades Políticas informó por carta a su viuda que el nuevo estado había abierto un expediente a su marido por un caso de responsabilidad política de carácter grave. Aunque llevaba 2 años muerto le condenaron de nuevo a la sanción de “pago de 100 pesetas “.
Años mas tarde su viuda sería citada al Juzgado para que firmara unos documentos en los que se aseguraba que su esposo Francisco Merino había muerto de muerte natural. Carmen se negó a firmar gritando ¡A Paco lo habéis matado¡ ¡Asesinos¡ y fue amenazada con ser fusilada. Otra historia más, tan injusta, tan grave, tan triste, Manuel no tuvo suerte. Este país no tuvo suerte. Este país, tuvo una vez una oportunidad, no la tuvo la razón ni la tiene aún hoy la justicia..ni la libertad.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> justificadores del genocida franco y sus secuaces, estais repitiendo posts, un poquito de respeto al hilo.



No dan para más. He visto ya a la misma monja, supuestamente violada, por lo menos diez veces.


----------



## klopec (15 Ago 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *FRANCISCO MERINO OSUNA, ANARQUISTA, combatiente del Ejército REPUBLICANO, FUSILADO por los franquistas en Castro del Río en 1939*
> Francisco Merino Osuna, nació en Castro del Río (Córdoba) en 1916. Hijo de Francisco e Inés, era campesino. Castro del Río era un baluarte del anarquismo entre los obreros y campesinos sin tierra. Francisco asumió desde muy joven la ideología anarquista, que a lo largo de toda su vida fue su referente filosófico social e ideológico. Su época estuvo marcada por la agitación social y revolucionaria. Las clases económicamente desfavorecidas luchaban por deshacerse del yugo de la opresión y la injusticia.
> Cuando sucedió el golpe rebelde del 18 de julio de 1936, Francisco y toda la cuadrilla de jornaleros se pusieron a las ordenes del sindicato FAI-CNT.



JOJOJO "_Detenciones, matanzas y asesinatos perpetrados por los franquistas_", dice el panfleto ...

_CASTRO DEL RÍO

"En cuanto a las víctimas de derechas habidas en Castro durante la dominación obrera, el *Diario de Operaciones del Ejército del Sur habla de un total de 70 ( entre ellas 4 curas, 6 guardias civiles y gran parte de los propietarios y de los labradores del pueblo, como Antonio Navajas Moreno )*. Sin embargo la causa general sólo contabiliza 34 derechistas fusilados, en los documentos del general Cuesta se establece la cifra de 81 muertos de derechas. Entre las víctimas de izquierdas debemos decir que 26 presos llevaron a córdoba el 20 de julio y fusilados allí mismo, 1 fusilado en Castro a las afueras, 7 u 8 que mataron los moros el 6 de agosto, 2 el 7 de octubre, en total 37 personas fusiladas de izquierdas sin contar los muertos en combate."

*FUENTE* : *MAPA DE FOSAS DE ANDALUCÍA | CASTRO DEL RÍO ( ANTES DE LA CENSURA EFECTUADA POR LA ADMINISTRACIÓN SOCIALISTA )*_


----------



## I. de A. (15 Ago 2019)

*Los métodos de torturas en las checas del Frente Popular*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 21 noviembre, 2016

El bando conocido como “republicano” que fue el gobernado por la coalición de izquierdas denominada Frente Popular durante la Guerra Civil suele ser presentado por sus defensores como el paradigma de la libertad y el respeto a los derechos humanos. Sin embargo, esto dista mucho de ser así. El bando frentepopulista se lanzó en manos soviéticas desde casi el principio de la guerra y no dudaron en importar sus métodos de tortura a España. Estos eran aplicados en las checas o cárceles que los diferentes partidos políticos organizaron en numerosos municipios, especialmente en Madrid, Barcelona o Valencia.
PUBLICIDAD

Enumeramos a continuación alguno de los métodos de tortura más habituales y el nombre con el que eran conocidos por los carceleros de izquierdas, que no contentos con el dolor que causaban a los detenidos, ironizaban al establecer las denominaciones:




*Técnicas psicológicas u alucinógenas*
Los chequistas soviéticos fueron los primeros en aplicar las técnicas de presión psicológicas sobre sus detenidos. Para ello crearon unas celdas individuales en las que se montaron diversos elementos para “minar la cordura de éstos”. La celda era un lugar espacioso de unos seis metros cuadrados en los que había un murete inclinado, a modo de cama, adosado a una pared. Éste estaba inclinado en un ángulo de 20 grados. Inclinación suficiente para que el preso pudiera mantener el equilibrio mientras que permaneciera despierto, pero que en cuento que se quedase dormido caía al suelo. En el suelo había ladrillos colocados en arista para evitar que pudieran tumbarse allí a descansar y dificultar los paseos. Además, en las paredes había colocadas zonas con diferentes pinturas: el techo era negro y las paredes grises. En una de las paredes se pintaban también líneas amarillas oblicuas a las otras dos paredes; en otra de las paredes, círculos de colores llamativos y diferentes tamaños; y en otra, cuadros de colores llamativos. La habitación estaba totalmente oscura, pero en el techo había focos muy luminosos de distintos colores que impedían el descanso y cansaban la vista. Sobre la puerte, en la cuarta pared, que también estaba pintada de gris, había un reloj cuya hora era alterada desde el exterior para evitar que los presos pudieran tener la más mínima noción del tiempo.
*El tribunal de la silla eléctrica*
Se instalaba en una sala amplia. En ella se colocaba, como todo mueble, un podio de madera de medio metro de altura y, sobre él, el armazón metálico de un asiento de coche que estaba conectado a unos cables eléctricos. En ese armazón se sentaba al prisionero para interrogarle y si sus respuestas no eran del gusto de los milicianos, se le aplicaba una corriente, que aumentaba en intensidad a voluntad de los torturadores, hasta que confesaba.




p>
*La carbonera*
Eran pequeños espacios en los que se cubría el suelo con virutas y polvo de carbón. Allí se trasladaban a los presos después de haber sido mojados con agua muy fría, y se les arrojaba sobre ese lecho de carbón. El efecto era que quedaban totalmente impregnados y el efecto de las virutas era que les provocaba picores insoportables.




p>

*La verbena*
Era el nombre dado a un armario de metro y medio de alto, por medio metro de ancho y cuarenta centímetros de profundidad. A una altura de unos sesenta centímetros se colocaba un saliente de quince centímetros en el que se obligaba a apoyarse al preso que debía mantener una postura encogida y sin poder mirar hacia adelante. Allí se le obligaba a permanecer horas hasta que sus piernas dejaban de sujetarle.
*El pozo*
Era un depósito de agua fría colocada en los patios de las checas. Sobre el depósito se colocaba una polea de la que se colgaba al preso. En ocasiones se le colgaba de los piés y se le bajaba, cabeza abajo, para provocarle periodos de agnea en un agua gélida. En otras ocasiones, se le colgaba de los brazos y se le mantenía sumergido en el agua gélida durante varios minutos, hasta terminar sumergiéndole la cabeza para impedirle respirar. En algunos casos los presos morían por asfixia antes de confesar.
PUBLICIDAD

*La ducha*
Era una celda con desagues y con orificios en al menos dos de sus paredes. Por esos orificios se introducían mangueras que lanzaban agua muy fría a gran presión. La fuerza de los chorros era tal que llegaba a causar heridas y cortes a los presos.
*La nevera*
Era una celda pequeña forrada de cemento poroso sobre la que se vertía despacio agua muy fría en pequeñas cantidades. El resultado era que se iba bajando la temperatura poco a poco hasta hacerla inaguantable. Los presos eran introducidos en ropa interior que, por efecto de la humedad, quedaba pegada al cuerpo de los detenidos aumentando la sensación de frío.
*La campana*
Era un cilindro de cuatro metros de diámetro y algo más de dos metros de alto. Las paredes estaban forradas de alquitrán que recubrían paredes metálicas. En la parte superior un potente foco térmico daba una luminosidad insoportable y calentaba la estancia hasta superar los cincuenta grados de temperatura. A la vez, se introducían sonidos agudos y chirriantes que eran incrementados por el efecto de las paredes metálicas hasta hacerlos insoportables.

Puedes comentar el blog con el autor en @Juanerpf o en la página de Facebook Los Crímenes del Comunismo y el twitter del blog: @crimencomunismo
Otras entradas del blog Crímenes del comunismo que te pueden interesar:


----------



## klopec (15 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> el final de la tragedia, el asesinato de las jóvenes, nadie lo pone en duda.
> se señala el arbol de que no han aparecido donde han buscado.



La tragedia es demostrar, una vez mas, la falta de rigor y credibilidad de tanto de la versión "_oficial_" como de los panfletos publicados por presuntos 
"_historiadores_", "_hispanistas_" o periodistas.

Nadie pidió que demostraran la historia. Pero si lo hicieron y fracasaron, *deben de asumir el fiasco*. Como en Órgiva, Nerva, Alfacar y tantos sitios donde los hechos han puesto en ridículo las teorías de los "_memorialistas_". Es así.


----------



## I. de A. (15 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> justificadores del genocida franco y sus secuaces, estais repitiendo posts, un poquito de respeto al hilo.





Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> No dan para más. He visto ya a la misma monja, supuestamente violada, por lo menos diez veces.



Justificadores de los asesinos socialistas, comunistas y separatistas -condenados o huidos- ¿eso es todo lo que tenéis que decir?

(El artículo sobre la beata Francisca Espejo lo puso fredesvindo hace días y luego yo, ¿eso es todo? Por otra parte no hace falta repetir posts, hay material para parar un tren; y las mujeres violadas por los rojos es una constante).

Si he repetido alguno más por error, lo quito encantado.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Ago 2019)

MEMORIA PÚBLICAMaravillas Lamberto, la niña violada y asesinada por falangistas, jamás será olvidada en Pamplona

Con apenas 14 años, la menor fue secuestrada junto a su padre y fusilada. Antes de morir fue violada delante de su progenitor. Los verdugos, conocidos e identificados por los lugareños, nunca pagaron por sus crímenes.


Inicia sesión
estás leyendoMARAVILLAS LAMBERTO, LA NIÑA VIOLADA Y ASESINADA POR FALANGISTAS, JAMÁS SERÁ OLVIDADA EN PAMPLONA
publicidad






*MEMORIA PÚBLICAMaravillas Lamberto, la niña violada y asesinada por falangistas, jamás será olvidada en Pamplona*
publicidad


¿QUÉ ES ESTE ICONO?Te presentamos nuestro mapa de transparencia
Con apenas 14 años, la menor fue secuestrada junto a su padre y fusilada. Antes de morir fue violada delante de su progenitor. Los verdugos, conocidos e identificados por los lugareños, nunca pagaron por sus crímenes.

POLÍTICA 10.02.2018 13:18

DANILO ALBIN

Las bestias no tenían alma ni corazón. Mucho menos piedad. Sólo les movía el placer de humillar y matar, independientemente de la edad o situación de la víctima. Nada, absolutamente nada, parecía detenerles. Maravillas Lamberto lo experimentó en carne propia. Nunca mejor dicho. Nunca tan terriblemente dicho. Tenía 14 años. Y ellos, los hombres-bestias con bandera franquista, la violaron repetidamente delante de su padre. Cuando se cansaron, o parecían cansarse, la sometieron por última vez. Y entonces sí, también con su progenitor de testigo, la fusilaron. Para ella ni siquiera hubo una cuneta: según distintos relatos, sus restos fueron arrojados a los perros.

“La noche los vio entrar / eran hombres sin luz / venían a todo gritar / eran la muerte azul”, dicen las primeras estrofas de “Maravillas”, escrita y cantada por el músico navarro Fermín Valencia. Este frío sábado de febrero, la canción-himno recorrió el aire* gélido de Lezkairu*, uno de los barrios más nuevos de Pamplona. La emoción también estaba en el aire, donde se mezclaba con la rabia y el dolor: desde esta mañana, la plaza de esta zona de la capital navarra lleva el nombre de Maravillas Lamberto. El acto, tan emotivo como simbólico, fue impulsado por el ayuntamiento del cambio que lidera Joseba Asiron (EH Bildu).





Maravillas Lamberto, la niña violada y asesinada por falangistas, jamás será olvidada en Pamplona.

En una Navarra que suma* 3.500 víctimas del franquismo*, el nombre de esta niña resume los sufrimientos de cada una de ellas. “Es un símbolo de la fuerte represión que hubo en este territorio”, comenta a Público el presidente de la Asociación de Familiares de Fusilados de Navarra (AFFNA-36), Jokin de Carlos Mina, también presente en el acto. Junto a él estaba Josefina Lamberto, la única hermana de Maravillas que aún vive y que entonces, cuando la muerte llegó a su casa, tenía siete años. Es, por tanto, el último relato viviente del horror vivido aquel 15 de agosto de 1936 en Larraga, el municipio situado a unos 40 kilómetros de Pamplona donde vivía junto a su familia.


Era de noche. De repente, sonó la puerta. El mensaje era claro: o la abrían, o la tiraban. Así lo advirtieron los dos guardias civiles del puesto de Artajona que *se presentaron en el hogar de la familia Lamberto*. “Hicieron levantar a mi padre, que estaba en la cama. Mi hermana Maravillas, que sabía lo que estaba pasando esos días en el pueblo, les preguntó qué le iban a hacer”, recuerda Josefina.

Los temores ya rondaban desde hacía varios días. Vicente Lamberto, marido de Paulina Yoldi y padre de Maravillas, Josefina y Pilar (ya fallecida), era un humilde campesino afiliado a UGT. Con eso era suficiente para que los falangistas del pueblo lo pusieran en la diana. Primero amenazaron con expulsarle de Larraga. Luego optaron por ir a buscarle a casa, despertarle a punta de metralleta y llevárselo para siempre. Maravillas pidió ir con él. Los captores, que sabían cómo transcurrirían las horas posteriores, cogieron a la niña y la subieron al camión. En este secuestro participaron, además de los dos agentes de la Benemérita, el falangista Julio Redín Sanz y otro hombre que fue identificado como “el hijo del churrero de Larraga”.


----------



## I. de A. (15 Ago 2019)

*Teruel, dos meses de terror durante la dominación roja*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 02 febrero, 2017

Teruel es la única capital de provincia que el ejército republicano logró conquistar durante toda la Guerra Civil. No les duró mucho la alegría en aquel invierno de 1937-38, porque el contragolpe de las tropas nacionales logró recuperar la ciudad dos meses después de haberla perdido.
PUBLICIDAD





p>




Es una constante en la historiografía defensora de la Memoria Histórica señalar que cada vez que el ejército nacional tomaba una ciudad, se cometía una salvaje represión. Pero entre sus escritos jamás se hace mención a los dos meses largos de terror al que sometieron a los habitantes de la ciudad aragonesa.
No solamente a los habitantes de la capital, también ocurrió lo mismo en los pueblos próximos que cayeron en manos del Frente Popular tras la toma de Teruel. Los datos de represión en la capital y los municipios de su entorno han sido estudiados y arrojan un dato escalofriante: más de 800 muertes en esos dos meses, que sumados al resto de la represión republicana en la provincia arrojan un total de 1.702 asesinatos, en la que era entonces la segunda provincia menos poblada de España.




p>
Centrándonos en la capital provincial durante los dos meses de ocupación -del 22 de diciembre de 1937 al 22 de febrero de 1938- los muertos fueron 129 a manos de los milicianos, principalmente comunistas y anarquistas, que tomaron la ciudad. Además, son constantes las ejecuciones en grupo que empezaron en la misma madrugada del 23 de diciembre, solamente un día después de la entrada de las tropas del general Hernández Saravia, antiguo ministro de la Guerra que mandaba el Ejército de Levante formado por 80.000 soldados, en la ciudad que defendía el coronel Rey d’Harcourt con apenas 4.000 hombres entre soldados, voluntarios y guardias civiles.
La represión fue brutal en los primeros momentos, cuando se asesinaba a grupos de entre ocho y doce personas. Los lugares elegidos para los crímenes eran: el huerto de Rodríguez, la caretera de Alcañiz o la trasera del cementerio.





p>
Las profesiones de las víctimas eran muy variadas: desde empleados a industriales, pasando por labradores, sastres, mecánicos, oficiales de imprenta y, por supuesto, militares de diversas graduaciones y religiosos.
PUBLICIDAD

Los crímenes no se concentraron solamente en los primeros días. Los frentepopulistas conservaron con vida a varias autoridades que solamente fueron asesinadas tres días antes de la entrada de las tropas nacionales al mando del general Dávila en la ciudad. Entre ellos se encuentran un grupo de nueve industriales a los que los milicianos mantenían prisioneros mientras negociaban un rescate con sus familias. Un rescate que fue pagado, pero que no salvó de ser asesinados a los empresarios.Además, su muerte se produjo por ahogamiento.




p>
La mayoría de las víctimas de la represión en Teruel estaban adscritas ideológicamente a Acción Popular, a la Falange y al carlismo.


----------



## I. de A. (15 Ago 2019)

*Fracturas, amputaciones, cráneos rotos… las torturas del Frente Popular*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 31 enero, 2017

Sorihuela de Guadalimar es un municipio de Jaén en el que al comenzar la Guerra Civil había poco más de 1.500 habitantes censados. Desde las elecciones de febrero de 1936, en las que ganó el Frente Popular, los ánimos estaban crispados. Hay numerosas referencias a enfrentamientos con la corporación municipal y sus secuaces, pertenecientes a la coalición de los partidos de izquierdas. El alcalde y otros miembros de estos partidos se paseaban por el pueblo intimidando a los militantes de los partidos de la derecha, especialmente a los que habían tenido responsabilidades en el Ayuntamiento como cargos electos de los partidos de derecha. La Causa General recoge varios testimonios en este sentido. Uno especialmente significativo ocurrió en la terraza de un bar del municipio en el que se encontraban cinco militantes de Falange Española (FE). A ellos se acercaron varios militantes de partidos de izquierdas que salían de la Casa del Pueblo y se acercaron a ellos intentando obligarles a saludar con el brazo en alto. La respuesta fue un saludo romano y un grito de ¡Arriba España! Poco después era detenido, acusado de provocación, el líder local de FE.
PUBLICIDAD





p>




Por eso no es de extrañar que los miembros del comité revolucionario formado al inicio de la Guerra Civil tuviera preparados los listados de los derechistas que debían ser detenidos. El 20 de julio, solamente dos días después del levantamiento militar en la Península, fueron detenidas tres docenas de personas y encerradas en las escuelas municipales. De allí, una semana después, fueron conducidos a la Iglesia Parroquial.




p>
Uno de los supervivientes de aquella detención, de nombre Celso, había sido detenido cuando tenía 17 años por pertenecer a una familia de costumbres tradicionales. Es decir, católicos con ideología de derechas. Hace unos años contaba que:
_Fui detenido, en plena guerra civil, y me encerraron en la Iglesia. Allí había un par de docenas de hombres que todo el delito que habían cometido es ser de derechas.
Dormíamos en el suelo, sobre las baldosas, sin ninguna colchoneta ni mantas, y un par de veces al día nos daban algún mendrugo de pan, arenques o tocino y ese era todo el alimento durante meses.

Cierto día, de madrugada, se abrió la puerta y penetraron varios mozalbetes portando sendas varas de olivo y denotando estar embriagados. Sin mediar palabra alguna comenzaron a descargar palos a todo el que se hallaba más cerca, hasta que se les cansaron los brazos y se marcharon.
En el suelo quedaron algunos gravemente heridos y no se les prestó ningún tipo de asistencia médica. Esto se repitió varios días a la semana y cada vez quedaban heridos varios, algunos llegaron a fallecer y se los llevaban._
PUBLICIDAD

_Yo, por mi edad, me escondía y los toreaba no llegando a golpearme nunca pero me hice a la idea de que algún día me tocaría pues cada vez éramos menos los que quedábamos ilesos.
Fue por esto que les rogué a varios que me auparan hasta llegar a uno de los ventanucos y lo conseguimos, rompí el cristal y me descolgué a la calle pero con tan mala fortuna que, por estar el piso de la calle más bajo que el de la Iglesia, me rompí las dos piernas, una de ellas con los huesos fuera de la piel, y así, arrastrándome, conseguí llegar a mi casa.
Mi buena madre se asustó al verme en aquel estado; cogió una sábana, la hizo tiras y me vendó ambas piernas. Así estuve, escondido, hasta que finalizó la guerra y mi madre me pudo llevar a un Médico. Fueron muchas las operaciones que tuvieron que hacerme pero que no lograron salvar una de mis piernas y me la tuvieron que amputar.

Nadie sabe lo que tuve que soportar encerrado en mi casa, por el miedo a que un día se presentaran y me volvieran a encerrar, y sufriendo tremendos dolores que no se podían calmar por la falta de medicamentos.
Luego supe que de los que había encerrados habían muerto varios a palos y al resto los fusilaron._
PUBLICIDAD

_Y me decía: Mira la placa que hay en la Cruz de los Caídos y podrás leer el nombre de los que fueron asesinados y todo su delito fue no pensar igual que sus asesinos_.
Una de esas placas que la Ley de Memoria Histórica se empeña en eliminar para borrar los recuerdos de los crímenes cometidos por la izquierda durante la Guerra Civil.




strong>
La noche del 29 al 30 de julio se llevó a cabo la matanza de los presos derechistas de esa localidad. Éstos, que habían sido sometidos a palizas como las descritas por Celso, todavía tuvieron que sufrir nuevas salvajadas.
Los milicianos entraron a la Iglesia Parroquial armados con palos, cuchillos y armas de fuego. Allí empezaron una matanza que no se diferencia mucha de las que cometieron estos militantes socialistas, comunistas y anarquistas en otros pueblos de España.
Ángel Sánchez Manjón estaba casado, tenía 43 años y había sido concejal del municipio por la CEDA. Fue apaleado hasta caer incosciente y luego rematado de un disparo en la sien. Cuando sus familiares fueron a reconocer el cadáver al cementerio presentaba varios cortes por arma blanca en uno de sus costados.




p>
El sacerdote Fernando Martín Torres era el sacerdote del pueblo. Fue el primero en ser asesinado ante la presencia del resto de detenidos. Se le obligó a vestirse para misa y se le subió al altar de la Iglesia. Allí empezaron a darle gopes con palos en la cabeza hasta matarlo de tan brutal manera.
Juan Antonio Victoria Ruiz era el médico local. Pertenecía a Falange y era conocido en el municipio por la asistencia que daba, en algunos casos de forma gratuita, a todos los habitantes. Pero había sido señalado por los milicianos porque fue el alcalde del pueblo durante la dictadura de Primo de Rivera. Tenía varias propiedades y los milicianos querían hacerse con ellas. Le rompieron los brazos a golpes y le llevaron al Ayuntamiento, era de madrugada por lo que las autoridades municipales colaboraron con el traslado, y le intentaron forzar a que cediera todos sus bienes a la Casa del Pueblo. Como le habían partido los brazos, no pudo hacerlo. Entonces decidieron cortarle el dedo en el que llevaba un anillo de oro y luego le dispararon en la cabeza.




p>
Luis Segura Gómez, de 57 años, y su hijo Luis Segura Sánchez, de 26. Fueron apartados del grupo y el padre fue obligado a ver las torturas a las que fue sometido su hijo antes de asesinar a los dos.
Especial crueldad mostraron con Pío Labrador Sánchez, de 69 años, a quien los milicianos mutilaron los genitales y se los clavaron con un alambre en la nariz.Luego le golpearon hasta que perdió el sentido y, finalmente, le dispararon un tiro de gracia.
Antonio Segura Romero, de 36 años y afiliado a Falange, fue apaleado y luego asesinado. Aurelio Serrano Medina, de 57 años, fue asesinado tras recibir varios golpes que lefracturaron los huesos de un brazo al defenderse. Blas González Mendoza, abogado falangista de 32 años, presentaba varios disparos de arma de fuego, ninguno de ellos era mortal por sí solo. Domingo Labrador Romero, de 40 años, había sido alcalde y fiscal municipal por el Partido Agrario. Eustaquio Romero Labrador, asesinado de un disparo en la cabeza. También fueron asesinados aquella noche Luis Peña Serrano, de 44 años; Mariano González Labrador, de 58 y Roque Segura Sánchez.

Tras la matanza de esa noche en la Iglesia Parroquial convertida en prisión, fueron asesinadas las hermanas Montoro Romero, Petra, de 63 años; Marta, de 66; y Natalia, de 69. Las llevaron la noche del 29 de noviembre de 1936 al puente sobre el río Guadalimar donde fueron asesinadas y arrojadas a la corriente. Sus cuerpos fueron recuperados días después y presentaban heridas de arma blanca y de armas de fuego.


----------



## I. de A. (15 Ago 2019)

*La vía de Negrín, el trabajo esclavo impuesto por los frentepopulistas*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 23 enero, 2017

Uno de los tópicos, en gran parte desmentido por la documentación publicada, de la izquierda española es que la Basílica de la Santa Cruz del Valle de los Caídos fue construida por mano de obra esclava tras la Guerra Civil. La verdad es que la legislación permitía la aplicación de la pena de cárcel por medio del trabajo como obrero en la construcción.
PUBLICIDAD





p>




Donde sí que hubo mano de obra esclava fue en la construcción de la vía ferrea que unía Torrejón de Ardoz con Tarancón. La llamada vía de los 40 días o vía de Negrín se inauguró el 11 de junio de 1938 y estuvo en funcionamiento durante dos años. Se le llamó inicialmente la vía de los 40 días porque el plan, impulsado por el presidente republicano Juan Negrín, era que los 91,3 kilómetros de tendido ferreo fueran construidos en ese plazo de tiempo. Sin embargo, se emplearon finalmente 100 días en su construcción.
Para realizar esta importante obra de infraesructura se empleó a cerca de 12.000 personas. De ellas, dos terceras partes eran prisioneros políticos sacados de las cárceles republicanas, muchos de los cuales fueron asesinados cuando ya no eran útiles para el trabajo.




p>
Entre los presos destacaban los religiosos y los militares a los que se obligaba a trabajar en jornadas de doce o catorce horas. En el recorrido de la nueva vía tuvieron que construir diez túneles, salvar desniveles importantes y construir tres estaciones y ocho apeaderos. Todo ello con escaso material y dirigidos por el Batallón de Fortificaciones del Ejército Popular de la República.




p>

Los presos eran alojados en diversos edificios a lo largo del trazado de la vía ferrea. En la capilla de Nuevo Baztán en la que estuvieron alojados durante varias semanas, se conserva una placa que recuerda la estancia de estos presos que fueron usados como esclavos.




strong>
PUBLICIDAD

La construcción de este trazado ferroviario, que permitió la entrada de comida y suministros a Madrid, era conocida por el alto mando del ejército de Franco. Éste, decidió no bombardear las obras de construcción porque sabía que la mano de obra que se estaba usando eran prisioneros usados como esclavos por los republicanos.
El proyecto que tenía un plazo de construcción de 40 días, se terminó en 100, por eso el nombre del trazado se cambió y en le bando republicano se le llamó la vía de Negrín.


----------



## I. de A. (15 Ago 2019)

*Indalecio Prieto, el socialista que asesinaba a la sombra*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 19 enero, 2017

Los socialistas siguen reivindicando a Indalecio Prieto. Hay estatuas suyas en los Nuevos Ministerios de Madrid, junto a otro de los criminales de la época, Largo Caballero, y en la estación de Abando en Bilbao. Suelen presentarle como un ejemplo de demócrata y hombre de Estado, incluso desde partidos políticos supuestamente de derechas como el PP. Pero nada de eso tiene que ver con la realidad.
PUBLICIDAD

Desde su llegada a la presidencia del PSOE en 1935, comenzó una deriva revolucionaria y radical que acompañaba Largo Caballero como secretario general de UGT, si bien el sindicato tuvo un momento de moderación durante la vuelta al cargo de Julián Besteiro.








p>
Desde el principio de la Segunda República se rodeó de una guardia personal a la que denominó “La Motorizada” y que se desplazaba en vehículos propios detraidos del parque movil de la Guardia de Asalto. Este grupo tenía instrucción militar y acceso ilimitado a armas y munición. Por eso no era extraño que sus miembros estuvieran mezclados con asesinatos de militantes de partidos de derecha, incluido el de José Calvo Sotelo el 12 de julio de 1936. “La Motorizada” fue usada por Prieto como escolta en sus desplazamientos, pero también para ajustar cuentas dentro y fuera del partido.
Generalmente se pretende dar la imagen de que mientras que Largo Caballero era el líder radical dentro del PSOE, Prieto repreentaba la moderación. Sin embargo, esto no fue así en ningún momento. Fue Prieto quien, desde 1931, eliminó la corriente besteirista dentro del partido y marginó a sus máximos representante, el propio Besteiro y Fernando de los Ríos. Frente a su postulado de no colaboración con los comunistas revolucionarios ni con los partidos burgueses para mantener la independencia y no venderse a intereses extranjeros, Prieto no dudó en abrir un frente amplio de republicanos para mantenerse en el poder y, cuando tras las elecciones de 1933 pierden, se lanzó abiertamente a la revolución.




strong>


De hecho, no dudó en anunciarlo en el Congreso de los Diputados cuando afirmó, el 8 de febrero de 1934, que “nosotros nos comprometíamos a desencadenar la revolución, porque no tenemos otras armas”. Pero Prieto mentía a sabiendas porque ya estaba maquinando para desencadenar la revolución de octubre en Asturias.
Pero Prieto mentía porque ya había conseguido armas gracias a su amistad con el hombre de negocios Horacio Echevarrieta. Este industrial bilbaino había comprado poco antes 17.000 fusiles Mauser a la Fábrica de Armas de Oviedo. Su intención era venderlos a Etiopía, que se encontraba en guerra contra Italia, pero la operación fracasó. Por eso, el socialista convenció a Echevarrieta de que los trasladase a San Esteban de Pravia a borod del barco Turquesa para armar a las milicias socialistas. Estos fusiles estaban destinados a armar a los revolucionarios que en octubre de 1934 se levantaron contra el Gobierno legítimos de la República y causaron centenares de muertos. Primero en una represión indiscriminada contra religiosos, derechistas y empresarios, y luego entre las Fuerzas Armadas encargadas de sofocar el movimiento revolucionario.
PUBLICIDAD





p>
Pero la relación de Prieto y las armas no termina en su tráfico y en alentar al crimen. El 4 de julio de 1934, tres meses antes de la revolución, siendo diputado socialista en el Congreso de los Diputados, no dudó en amartillar y encañonar a un diputado conservador en una trifulca. En medio de un acalorado debate, los diputados socialistas que estaban en minoría empezaron a agredir a los miembros de la CEDA y del Partido Radical. Como estaban en inferioridad numérica, Prieto decidió abandonar su escaño, desde el que observaba la pelea, y sacar la pistola que siempre llevaba encima, amartillarla y encañonar al diputado cedista Jaime Oriol.
Llegado el mes de octubre de 1934, el nombramiento de tres ministros de la CEDA -que había ganado las elecciones pero no había podido participar en el Gobierno por las amenazas de los partidos de izquierdas de desencadenar una revolución-, inició la revolución de Asturias. Nuevamente el organizador del levantamiento de las milicias izquierdistas fue Prieto, ante la oposición de Largo Caballero que consideraba que era un suicidio precipitar la revolución.





p>
Prieto, ante el fracaso al que envió a los milicianos de los partidos de izquierda y los anarquistas, abandonó España, exiliándose en París, para no tener que dar cuentas de su participación ante la Justicia. Volvió una vez que el Frente Popular ganó las elecciones de 1936 y él fue elegido diputado.
PUBLICIDAD

Desde su vuelta a España se preocupó especialmente de fortalecer a “La Motorizada” e introducir en su guarida pretoriana a miembros de la Guardia de Asalto y de la Guardia Civil. Fueron precisamente miembros de este grupo los que participaron en el asesinato de José Calvo Sotelo, secuestrado en su domicilio, trasladado en un furgón de la Guardia de Asalto y asesinado de dos disparos en la nuca.




p>

Su labor represiva siguió durante la Guerra Civil, con responsabilidades como ministro en el gabinete presidido por su correligionario Largo Caballero. Y, al final de la guerra, cometió la indignidad de robar parte del tesoro republicano expoliado durante la contienda, embarcarlo en el yate Vita y vivir a cuerpo de rey en México con un dinero que supuestamente se le confió para ayudar económicamente a los exiliados republicanos.


----------



## I. de A. (15 Ago 2019)

*Las brigadas mixtas, una máquina de asesinar al servicio del Frente Popular*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 13 enero, 2017

La Brigada Mixta es la unidad militar fundamental del denominado como Ejército Popular de la República durante la Guerra Civil Española. Fueron creadas en octubre de 1936. Su objetivo era parar el caos organizativo por la afluencia de pistoleros y milicianos a las tropas republicanas. También se ha vendido en la historiografía marxista que, gracias a esta medida, pararon los asesinatos cometidos por las unidades del Ejército republicano.
PUBLICIDAD

Sin embargo, la realidad es muy distinta. Los asesinatos cometidos por las brigadas mixtas fueron continuos y no hay ninguna de estas unidades militares que no los perpetrase ante la misma impunidad que sus precedentes, “las columnas”, en las que los líderes milicianos competían en brutalidad.








p>
Los asesinatos de las brigadas mixtas están documentados. Contienen nombres y apellidos y demuestran la criminalidad institucionalizada en el Ejecutivo republicano durante la Guerra Civil.
*Así mataban las brigadas mixtas:*
-Primera Brigada Mixta: Asesinato de D. Miguel Millas Caballero, de cuarenta y dos años, tipógrafo.
-Cuarta Brigada Mixta: Asesinato de D. Francisco Romero del Valle, de veintisiete años.
-17 Brigada Mixta: Asesinatos de D. Enrique Sanz Carrasco, de veintiséis años, ebanista, y de D. Juan Francisco Salazar Rozadilla, de veintiún años, estudiante de la Escuela de Artes e Industrias.

-18 Brigada Mixta: Asesinato de D. José Gárgoles Barrientos, de veinticuatro años, realizado en el verano de 1938.
-19 Brigada Mixta: Asesinato de D. Silvestre Campillo Pellicer, de veintiséis años. Según declaraciones de su viuda, doña Ignacia Carrera Alonso, fue asesinado por unos oficiales, un sargento, un soldado y un Comisario Político, siendo después profanado el cadáver por la mujer del Comisario, que se encontraba presente.
PUBLICIDAD

-21 Brigada Mixta: de la que formaban parte elementos del Batallón «Leones Rojos», integrado por dependientes de comercio pertenecientes a la U. G. T. Asesinatos de D. Santos Alonso Fernández, comerciante; de D. Feliciano Villoslada Sobrino, de veintidós años, comerciante; de D. Lisardo Ponchero Pérez de León, empleado, y de D. Vicente Pérez. Los cuatro mencionados, detenidos en el frente de Teruel, en unión de Juan Jarrote Naredo y José Pintado Calvo, fueron conducidos al pinar de Bézar, donde fueron amarrados a los árboles, siendo martirizados y privados de comida y agua durante algunos días, al cabo de los cuales y después de varios simulacros de fusilamiento, fueron asesinados los cuatro primeros el 10 de agosto de 1937, obrando declaraciones en este sentido de D. José Villoslada Sobrino y D. José Pintado Calvo, prestadas respectivamente el 18 y 19 de noviembre de 1941.




p>
-24 Brigada Mixta: Asesinato, en el año 1937, de D. Francisco Hilario López Castellanos, de veintiséis años, industrial.

-26 Brigada Mixta: Asesinato de D. Máximo Burgos Arribas, dependiente de comercio de veintiún años. Seguido por el Tribunal Militar Permanente del Primer Cuerpo de Ejército rojo, con motivo de este crimen, procedimiento número 1.792, del año 1938, correspondiente a la 1.a División, fue sobreseído sin responsabilidad. Por declaraciones prestadas ante la Causa General de Madrid, en 26 de febrero de 1943, por el que fue sargento rojo Anastasio Prudencio García, resulta que la víctima fue asesinada en la madrugada del 3o de marzo de 1938 por orden del Capitán de su Compañía. Asesinatos de D. José Morcillo Sánchez, de dieciocho años, estudiante, y de D. Juan Carballar Pujol, de veintiocho años, cometidos el 20 de diciembre de 1937; seguido igualmente por la Jurisdicción militar roja, por este motivo, un procedimiento de pura fórmula, resultó sobreseído sin responsabilidad. Después de la liberación de España, declaró sobre estos hechos, ante la Causa General, en 12 de enero de 1943, el sargento rojo Antonio Sánchez Román, quien manifestó que el Capitán de la Compañía a que pertenecían las víctimas, ordenó al declarante fueran éstas asesinadas, mandato que fue cursado a dos cabos de la unidad, que lo cumplimentaron, realizándose el crimen en presencia de un Teniente, del declarante y de un sargento. Fueron también asesinados D. Manuel Izquierdo Ros, natural de Alcalá de la Serva, de profesión campesino, muerto en 12 de diciembre de 1938; D. Jesús Rodríguez Serrano, de treinta y un años, dependiente de vinos, asesinado en 17 de junio de 1937 por la patrulla de Comisarios Políticos; D. Severino González Pelayo, D. Manuel Ciudad Real González, D. Fortunato García Monteagudo, D. Gregorio Sánchez Camaraz, D. Alfredo González Gonzáles y otros muchos.
-27 Brigada Mixta: formada a base del Batallón de la U. G. T. «Ángel San Juan», cuyo Comandante fue el tranviario Sebastián Pérez: Asesinato de D. Rafael Fernández del Pino y Almenar, que en la noche del 22 al 23 de septiembre de 1937 fue detenido en su chabola y muerto por la espalda por un teniente, un sargento, un cabo y un soldado de la Unidad, habiendo sido denunciado este asesinato en 24 de junio de 1941 por D. Manuel Fernández del Pino y Almenar.
PUBLICIDAD

-28 Brigada Mixta: El 16 de noviembre de 1937 fueron detenidos Carlos Río Miranda Ameijeira, Victoriano Paje Martín, Jerónimo Hijón, Baldomero Fernández, Pablo Carpeño Fuentes, José Antón Antón, Manuel Martín García, Eduardo Gálvez Galera y otros muchos, la mayor parte de los cuales fueron asesinados. En diversas ocasiones fueron realizados otros asesinatos, en grupos de tres, cuatro y hasta seis detenidos, constando sobre tales hechos declaraciones testificales, como la que el superviviente D. Eduardo Gálvez Galera prestó ante la Causa General en 26 de junio de 1941. Fueron asesinados también D. Aquilino Cuadrado (detenido en su casa, estando enfermo, y llevado directamente al frente), D, Lucas de Agustín Valdeolivas, don Agustín Flórez Martín, D. Fernando Carreras Miral y D. Victoriano Bastante Díaz, siendo archivados sin responsabilidad los procedimientos judiciales instruidos por las autoridades militares rojas con motivo de estos hechos. En la misma Unidad fueron arrancadas las orejas a un sargento de la Legión, prisionero, que fue a continuación asesinado, habiéndose publicado el hecho en la Orden correspondiente: «para que sirviera de estímulo y de ejemplo».




p>
-29 Brigada Mixta: formada a base del Batallón comunista ((Leal», que tuvo su origen en una «checa)) de la barriada de la Guindalera; también integraban esta Unidad elementos del Batallón «Tomás Meabe»: Asesinatos de D. Diego Gutiérrez Fernández, de veinticinco años; D. Rafael Fernández Viscón, de veinte años; D. José María Correcher Benedito, de veintisiete años, sastre; D. Secundino Rodríguez Gómez, de veinticinco años, dependiente de comercio, y don Romualdo Ortiz Santiago.
-34 Brigada Mixta: Asesinato, en la madrugada del 15 de noviembre de 1937, del soldado D. Modesto Pérez López, con intervención del Comisariado Político de la Unidad.
-36 Brigada Mixta: Guarneció el sector de la barriada de Usera: Entre la multitud de asesinatos cometidos por esta Brigada, de significación marxista, figuran los de D. Antonio Gordón Maillo, don Hipólito Laya Baeza, D. Gregorio Lavalle de Miguel, D. Carlos Aguado Ros, D. Francisco Pérez Martín, D. Miguel Torres, D. Julián Berenguer Villaescusa y D. Angel Martínez Zuazúa. Los mandos de esta misma Unidad roja, de acuerdo con organismos comunistas de la capital, cometieron en el sector que guarnecía la 36 Brigada los asesinatos y expoliaciones conocidos por «Crímenes del Túnel de la Muerte», que se relatan por separado.
-39 Brigada Mixta: Esta Unidad, de filiación anarquista, tenía como Comandante a un ex presidiario por delito común de sangre. Guarneció el sector de El Pardo, y a su demarcación eran conducidas numerosas personas residentes en la capital, cuyo asesinato, ordenado por el Comité Regional de Defensa de la C. N. T., se realizaba con mayor sigilo en el frente que en la retaguardia; servía de enlace para estos crímenes entre el referido Comité y la 39 Brigada un oficial de la misma apellidado Adrados Almazán. Otros asesinatos cometidos contra soldados de la Brigada, tuvieron por víctimas a D. Luís Pardo Rodríguez, de veintitrés años, empleado; D. Joaquín Caballero Salamanca, D. Pedro Cachaza y D. Felipe Beaumont León, de veintitrés años, estudiante.
-40 Brigada Mixta: Constan, entre otras muchas víctimas, las siguientes: D. Emilio de la Pinta Marcilla, D. José López Elche, D. Emilio Mao Carballada, D. José Vilches, D. Mauricio Rochel Lucas y D. Germán Morales (que fue asesinado mientras dormía de un machetazo en el costado izquierdo, siendo obligado el Médico por el Comisario de la compañía a certificar que la muerte de la víctima había sido producida por herida de bala disparada a distancia, para atribuir la muerte a disparo de las Fuerzas nacionales; existe prueba testifical de la versión exacta de estos hechos).




p>
-41 Brigada Mixta: Entre otros asesinatos, puede mencionarse el de D. Manuel Hernández Castañedo, de veinte años, que se incorporó a esta Brigada en cumplimiento de obligación impuesta por la Dirección General de Seguridad roja, donde la víctima había estado detenido.
-43 Brigada Mixta: Asesinato de D. José González Ramos, de veintidós años, empleado; de D. Miguel Cortés González, de veinte años (asesinado en unión de otros 12), y de otro soldado apellidado Ancós Hernández, de treinta y un años, comerciante (que fue asesinado en el sector de la Casa de Campo en unión de 22 soldados más.)
-44 Brigada Mixta: Consta, entre otros crímenes, el relativo a D. Francisco Lebrero Ortega, de veintiséis años, comerciante, asesinado, cuando se encontraba herido y acostado sobre una camilla, por el Comisario político; después de la total liberación de España, por el triunfo de las armas nacionales, la familia de la víctima realizó la exhumación del cadáver, apareciendo éste con manos y pies atados. También fue asesinado D. Florentino Pinés del Castillo, de treinta años de edad, carnicero.
-46 División: Esta Unidad, tristemente célebre, se encontraba mandada por Valentín González, “El Campesino”. La capacidad de mando de este cabecilla rojo era escasísima, pero en cambio gozaba de gran influencia política, y su carácter era tan duro, según declaraciones de sus propios subordinados, que tan pronto como era desobedecido, o se sentía descontento de algún oficial o soldado, ordenaba su fusilamiento, siendo esta División considerada como una Unidad de castigo a causa de los malos tratos que en ella sufrían los soldados. Era frecuente que los mandos de la 46 División organizasen, sobre todo en Alcalá de Henares, alegres reuniones, que se prolongaban algunas veces por espacio de varios días, embriagándose los jefes rojos de tal manera que en algunas ocasiones arrojaban en este estado bombas de mano, habiendo resultado muertos con este motivo algunos soldados de la Unidad. Fueron asesinados en esta División, entre otros muchos, D. Eduardo Álvaro de Benito y Costa, D. Juan Verín Garrido, D. Jesús Ros Emperador, D. Agustín Ramírez Callar, D. José Riaza González, D. Manuel San Bartolomé Rodríguez y D. José Antonio Cascales Sánchez. Como muestra de los instintos criminales de «El Campesino», puede citarse el caso ocurrido en la posición denominada «Pico y Pala», del frente de Quijorna: Habiéndole sido regalado un día al cabecilla comunista una pistola, para probarla hizo varios disparos a corta distancia sobre unos prisioneros, que quedaron muertos en el acto.
En declaraciones hechas por «El Campesino» en el Mundo Gráfico, de zona roja, del 16 de junio de 1937, número 1.337, manifiesta que a los quince años intervino con otros muchachos en el asesinato de tres Guardias civiles, volando con dinamita la garita en la que estaban encerrados; después de estar unos años en la cárcel y de una vida azarosa, se alista en el Tercio Español en Marruecos, en la 5ª. Bandera, bajo el nombre de Antonio Pérez, desertando y pasándose al enemigo de España, Abd-el-Krim, y continúa diciendo textualmente «El Campesino» : «Al principio, apenas empecé a inspirarles alguna confianza, me dieron el mando de una «jarca», de 300 moritos, de Infantería, y en seguida, otra de Caballería. Después me incorpora el cabecilla a su Estado Mayor, en el que me distinguía particularmente. La acción conjunta de España y Francia acabó con las ambiciones de Abd-el-Krim. Y cuando, ya prisionero de Francia, el movimiento que él acaudillaba fracasó, los miembros de su cuadro militar extranjero teníamos que optar entre permanecer en las kabilas, compartiendo con los indígenas la vida montaraz, o escaparnos. Yo decidí pasar otra vez a la zona española.»




p>
-53 Brigada Mixta: Entre los numerosos asesinatos cometidos por esta Brigada, puede mencionarse el caso referido por los testigos D. Rafael Mora Rodríguez y D. Agustín Paredes Pastor, según los cuales, en marzo de 1939, el Comisario político de la Brigada, apellidado Humanes, asesinó a un cabo del Ejército Nacional que había sido hecho prisionero.
-67 Brigada Mixta: En declaración prestada en 28 de mayo de 1941 por doña Romana Hernández Alcina, manifiesta dicha señora que su hijo fue asesinado de un balazo en la nuca por un sargento de la referida Brigada, siendo incierta la versión –que con arreglo a la fórmula corriente dieron los rojos—de que la víctima había sido muerta al intentar pasarse a las filas nacionales.
-75 Brigada Mixta: Fueron asesinados en el sector de la Casa de Campo dos Tenientes del Estado Mayor del segundo Cuerpo del Ejército rojo, siendo el ejecutor material de los asesinatos referidos un soldado, apodado «Carapalo»; en la misma Unidad se cometieron varios crímenes más, entre ellos el realizado contra cuatro soldados, que fueron asesinados juntos, también en la Casa de Campo. La 75 Brigada tenía su origen en varias Unidades organizadas por el partido de Izquierda Republicana.

-7
Brigada Mixta: Esta Unidad, de carácter anarquista, fue formada sobre la base del batallón «Spartacus» y diversas milicias andaluzas y extremeñas, cuyos oficiales eran en su inmensa mayoría reos de delitos comunes, habiendo cumplido condena algunos de ellos en el presidio de Puerto de Santa María. Las milicias que dieron origen a esta Brigada habían ya cometido toda clase de tropelías, en su huída ante el avance nacional, por todas las localidades por donde fueron pasando hasta llegar a Madrid. Los asesinatos cometidos en esta Brigada pasan de mil, habiéndose dado el caso de que, al incorporarse un reemplazo llamado por el Gobierno rojo, y de cuyo reemplazo fueron destinados a dicha Brigada muchos catalanes, fueron asesinados en dos meses unos doscientos; por lo cual tuvo que ser reorganizada la Brigada sin haber entrado en combate, alarmándose los propios mandos militares rojos, que amenazaron con disolver la Brigada. Entre la multitud de asesinatos llevados a cabo en la Brigada 77, pueden mencionarse los de D. José y D. Fernando García Navarro, D. Enrique Díaz Penen, D. Manuel Díaz Ruiz, D. Alberto Jiménez de los Galanes, D. Victoria-no Bayo Marín, D. Francisco Torres Muñoz, D. Antonio Marín Castro, D. Luís Rodríguez Alonso, D. Carlos Marín Ibáñez, D. Guillermo Collar Collar, D. Baltasar Parra Martínez, D. Evaristo García Alises, D. Manuel Rodrigo Sánchez, D. Estanislao Iturbia García, D. Otilio Guijarro, D. Manuel Benzala Alvín y un soldado, apellidado Monterroso Hernández; pudiendo asegurarse que los asesinatos cometidos en el frente no fueron más que la continuación de una larga serie de crímenes que habían comenzado en Madrid, en la «checa» de la calle de Santa Engracia, número 18, donde fueron asesinadas muchas personas, entre ellas un número muy crecido de Guardias civiles, contándose, entre otras muchas víctimas, la artista Victoria del Mar, asesinada por negarse a entregar sus joyas a los jefes del batallón «Spartacus». Todos estos hechos se encuentran plenamente acreditados por muy numerosas declaraciones de testigos presenciales, que refieren que las víctimas eran previamente martirizadas en el puesto de mando de la Brigada, siendo después obligadas a cavar sus propias fosas.


----------



## I. de A. (15 Ago 2019)

*La persecución religiosa que pretende ocultar la Memoria Histórica*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 07 diciembre, 2016

Desde la izquierda se viene afirmando, a modo de justificación, que la represión contra los religiosos en la retaguardia republicana durante la Guerra Civil fue cosa de unos pocos incontrolados en los primeros momentos de la contienda. Es una justificación, una exculpación y una falsificación flagrante de los hechos que ocurrieron realmente.
PUBLICIDAD

Durante los casi tres años de guerra fueron asesinados en España casi 12.000 religiosos y cristianos en esa persecución que la izquierda justifica y oculta -hasta el punto de sacarla de la Ley de Memoria Histórica-. De ellos, apenas 3.000 fueron asesinados durante los tres primeros meses de guerra, el resto, el 75%, se reparte a lo largo del conflicto con una regularidad calculada.








p>
Los números totales de mártires por la persecución religiosa entre julio de 1936 y abril de 1939 fue de 11.743 víctimas. Fueron asesinados 6.832 religiosos, además de 3.911 seglares y al menos 1.000 seminaristas.
Es más, por porcentajes, en las localidades que más tiempo pasaron baja control del Frente Popular cometieron más crímenes que las que fueron consquistadas durante esos primeros meses en los que los defensores del régimen implantado por el Frente Popular dicen que se cometieron los excesos.




p>


Los datos no engañan en este sentido. En diócesis como Madrid y Valencia se mataron a 334 y 327 religiosos, que suponen en ambos casos más del 30% del total existente cuando empezó la guerra. Las diócesis catalanas fueron duramente castigadas. Lérida vivió el asesinato del 65% de sus religiosos, Tortosa el 62% y el resto de las demarcaciones religiosas catalanas tuvieron porcentajes próximos al 30% -Vic 177 víctimas, Barcelona 279, Gerona 194 y Urgel 109- la única excepción fue Solsona, donde el porcentaje de religiosos asesinados fue del 13% y 60 víctimas.




p>
PUBLICIDAD

Málaga y Menorca sufrieron el asesinato de la mitad del clero que ejercía en esas zonas y Toledo, con números similares a estas dos anteriores, presenta una clara confirmación de que la persecución se mantuvo durante toda la guerra. En la capital, de la que los republicanos fueron desalojados tras la liberación del Alcázar el 27 de septiembre de 1936, se asesinó a poco menos del 20%, mientras que en la zona de la provincia controlada por el Frente Popular hasta pocos meses antes del final de la guerra se superó el 50% del clero asesinado con 317 religiosos martirizados.




strong>


El patrimonio religioso también fue duramente dañado por los milicianos a lo largo de toda la Guerra Civil. 20.000 edificios religiosos fueron destruidos. Pero la izquierda no se conformó con esto, tallas, cuadros y obras de arte de valor incalculable fueron destruidas o robadas. También bibliotecas y centros de enseñanza. Además, fueron frecuentes las profanaciones de tumbas de religiosos enterrados en las iglesias que fueron asaltadas y monumentos, como el Sagrado Corazón del Cerro de los Ángeles en Getafe (Madrid) fueron dinamitados después de haber sido simbólicamente fusilados.




p>


----------



## I. de A. (15 Ago 2019)

*La Brigada Lincoln, los peones del estalinismo admirados por Iglesias*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 21 octubre, 2016
La Brigada Lincoln fue un grupo de voluntarios norteamericanos que vino a España supuestamente a combatir contra el golpe militar pero que fueron incorporados a la estructura comunista de las Brigadas Internacionales, sometidas a la URSS y que luchaban para la implantación revolucionaria de la dictadura del proletariado.
PUBLICIDAD




p>

Muchos de los voluntarios norteamericanos, a los que tantas veces a elogiado Pablo Iglesias, la última durante la visita del presidente de EEUu Barak Obama a España, fueron asesinados por la brutal represión impuesta por André Marty, el socialista francés que estableció el precio de la vida humana en 75 céntimos de peseta, el precio de un cartucho en aquellos momentos.
Claro está que el líder de Podemos no ha explicado esta circunstancia al dirigente de EE UU que conocerá, por su vertiente romántica, la versión edulcorada de sus compatriotas que vinieron a España con el único objetivo de matar a aquellos españoles que no pensaban como ellos. Ni que decir tiene que por aquel entonces el comunismo era legal en Norteamérica y que muchos de los que vinieron a lucha a España eran furibundos comunistas que luchaban por la ideología más criminal que ha conocido la Historia.
El mismo George Orwell describió las Brigadas Internacionales de manera muy gráfica como “peones del estalinismo y estalinistas disfrazados enviados desde Moscú para acabar con los trotskistas del POUM e implantar en España una dictadura marxista-estalinista”.
El autor socialista británico en su libro “Homenaje a Cataluña”, explica como “Extranjeros procedentes de la Columna internacional y de otras milicias eran hechos prisioneros cada vez en número más creciente. Generalmente eran detenidos por desertores (…) el número de desertores extranjeros prisioneros llegaron a diversos centenares, pero la mayoría llegaron a ser repatriados gracias al escándalo que se produjo en sus países de origen”.
Otro intelectual que también fue voluntario en España, Cecil Eby, en su obra «Voluntarios norteamericanos en la Guerra civil española», cuenta el desengaño que sufrieron los brigadistas al ser testigos de la estalinización de la política republicana y la consiguiente represión del POUM del cual muchos brigadistas eran simpatizantes. Las deserciones empezaron a abundar, al mismo tiempo que las detenciones. Los brigadistas detenidos iban a parar principalmente a la prisión de Albacete, tristemente famosa por su rigor extremo.
*Así se reprimía en las Brigadas Internacionales*
André Marty, conocido como “carnicero de Albacete”, era un comunista francés que fue nombrado por Stalin inspector general de las Brigadas Internacionales (BI) y responsable de su cuartel general en la localidad castellanomanchega de Albacete. Marty fue uno de los responsables de la brutal represión a la que fueron sometidos los voluntarios de las BI por diferentes causas. Su vida, que tan solamente valía 75 céntimos para Marty, podía acabar entre torturas y asesinatos si osaban dudar de la disciplina comunistadentro del cuerpo, si solicitaban la devolución de su pasaporte o si reclamaban algún permiso concedido y no disfrutado y, por supuesto, la negativa a reengancharse tras cumplirse los seis meses que duraba su voluntariado era causa de sentencia automática de muerte. En cualquier caso, el responsable máximo de la represión sobre los interbrigadistas, como gustaban en definirse, lo tenía claro: ‘La vida de un hombre vale 75 céntimos, el precio de un cartucho’
PUBLICIDAD
El propio Marty reconoció haber ordenado la muerte de casi 500 brigadistas a su cargo en Albacete. El reconocimiento lo hace en una carta enviada por el francés que se encontró en los archivos de la KGB tras la caída del muro de Berlín. En la carta decía, textualmente: “no he dudado en ordenar las ejecuciones necesarias. Esas ejecuciones, en cuanto han sido dispuestas por mí no pasan de quinientas, todas ellas fundadas en la calidad criminal de los condenados”. En su misiva obvia las, al menos, cuatro ejecuciones –dos tenientes y dos sargentos-, que asesinó en presencia de la tropa en el aeródromo de Albacete para dar un escarmiento público a quien quisiera abandonar las Brigadas.
Pero no fue el francés, que volvió a su país tras la guerra donde fue diputado comunista hasta un año antes de su muerte en 1956, el único criminal que asesinó u ordenó asesinar a camaradas por su “desafección al comunismo”. Son dos docenas de dirigentes comunistas los que cometieron crímenes similares: Josip Broz “Tito”, Alexander Orlov, Erno Gerö, Emilio Kléber, Karol Swierczewky, Richard Staimer, Walter Ulbricht, Enrich Mielke, Zimbaluek, Otto Flatter, Georg Scheyer, Marcel Lantez, Vital Gayman, Martino Martini, Richard Ruegger, Vicenzo Bianco, Vittorio Vidali, Emilio Suardi, Alfred Herz o George Mink, Herman o Alexander Petrovich Ulanovsky, Palmiro Togliatti, Luigi Longo, Emil Copic, Vladimir Copic, Rudolf Frei, Moritz Bressler y Wilhelm Zeisser.

Curioso es el caso de Josip Tito, que pasaría a la historia como el comunista que mantuvo a Yugoslavia unida frente al estalinismo, y que fue un firme defensor del líder comunista soviético durante su etapa en España. Un reciente libro del periodista serbio Pero Simic, que no se ha traducido todavía en España, pero cuyo título traducido literalmente sería “Tito, el secreto del siglo”, asegura que el dirigente yugoslavo, durante su etapa en la Guerra Civil española “mató más comunistas que todo el ejército de Franco”.
Esta tropa de asesinos comunistas actuó en todo el territorio español y solían ejecutar a sus víctimas agrupadas por nacionalidades. Así, Marty llegó a ordenar la muerte de 83 belgas en un solo día, como publicó el 23 de marzo de 1939 el diario Le Populaire de Bruselas. En la prisión de Cambrils (Tarragona), el responsable comunista Otto Flatter (su nombre real era Ferenc Münnich y fue ministro del Interior en Hungría) ordenó la ejecución de 60 reclusos en su calidad de jefe de la XI Brigada Internacional.
PUBLICIDAD
Otros sesenta presos de la prisión que organizaron los brigadistas en el castillo de Castelldefels fueron asesinados por orden del comunista croata Emil Copic. Cincuenta más cayeron en la prisión de Horta (también en Barcelona). En el frente de Aragón, 25 voluntarios norteamericanos que pidieron volver a su país fueron abatidos en el verano de 1938, en enero del mismo año habían sido asesinados 9 alemanes integrados en la Brigada XI en Teruel y un número indeterminado fueron ejecutados en Seseña en noviembre de 1937, cinco más en Valsaín (Segovie) en mayo de 1937, tres finlandeses en Tarragona en abril de 1938, dos franceses en Pozoblanco (Córdoba), y muchos otros casos repartidos por toda la geografía española.
Hasta tal punto fue dura la represión contra los miembros de las Brigadas Internacionales que no eran sumisos a los dictados de Moscú, que muchos de ellos reflejaron estos excesos en libros escritos después de la Guerra Civil. Así, Sandor Voros, que fue comisario político de la XV Brigada aseguró: “El terror cunde en las Brigadas Internacionales. Para detener la ofensiva fascista necesitamos aviación, artillería, tanques blindados, transporte, oficiales preparados, suboficiales y combatientes. Los líderes del Kremlin piensan de otra forma; aunque nos proporcionan material, confían sobre todo en el terror. Oficiales y soldados son implacablemente ejecutados siguiendo sus órdenes. El número de víctimas es particularmente elevado entre los polacos, eslavos, alemanes y húngaros, sobre todo entre los que vinieron a España desde Moscú. Son ejecuciones sumarias que el SIM lleva a cabo en secreto en la mayoría de los casos”.

El italiano Carlo Penchienati, que participó en la Guerra de España como comandante de los voluntarios italianos alistados en la Brigada Garibaldi no dudaba en asegurar que la cheka “funcionaba a pleno rendimiento”.


----------



## Incorrezto (15 Ago 2019)

recordemos que en navarra los rojos malos no hicieron mas que rendirse al golpe de estado. cero represión contra los buenos españoles.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Ago 2019)




----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Ago 2019)




----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Ago 2019)

*CAMILO DÍAZ BALIÑO, artista gallego de vanguardia, REPUBLICANO, ASESINADO por los franquistas en 1936 en Meixide (Lugo)*




Camilo Buenaventura Díaz Baliño nació en Ferrol en 1889, fue un escritor, artista gráfico e intelectual galleguista español. Hermano de los también artistas Indalecio, María Dolores y Ramiro Díaz Baliño. Muy joven se trasladó con su familia a La Coruña donde estudió en la Escuela de Artes y Oficios. Con 16 años viajó a Madrid donde trabajó como operario de escenografías teatrales. Camilo se casó en 1910 con Antonia Pardo Méndez, con la que tuvo 3 hijos, uno de ellos el afamado pintor, ceramista y promotor industrial *Isaac Díaz Pardo*, director del complejo fabril de Sargadelos, referente cultural, artístico e industrial de Galicia.
En 1920 Camilo fue nombrado director artístico de la empresa de teatro de Isaac Fraga, realizando sus carteles y escenografía. En Santiago montó un nuevo taller artístico y de diseño, referente de la plástica gallega. Desde 1924 a 1936 fue director artístico del Concello, asesor y uno de los principales colaboradores de confianza de *Ánxel Casal Gosende*, elegido alcalde de Santiago de Compostela en 1936, y asesinado por mercenarios franquistas en agosto de ese mismo año. En esas fechas diseñó los carteles de las fiestas y procesiones de la ciudad, así como carteles para el Patronato de Turismo y la Autonomía de Galicia. De gran interés fue el trabajo que realizó como escenógrafo y director artístico del Coro de Ruada, de Ourense, con el que el año 1931 viajó a Argentina, Uruguay y Brasil, donde expuso sus óleos y dibujos.
Camilo ilustró las portadas de las colecciones Lar y Céltiga, de revistas como Vida Gallega de Vigo y de periódicos como A Nosa Terra. Diseñó portadas e ilustró publicaciones gallegas editadas en América, caso de El despertar gallego, Galicia y Terra Galega. Dibujó espléndidos óleos en los que refleja una temática gallega, la Edad Media, la heráldica y la leyenda. Entre las ilustraciones que llevó a cabo para diferentes publicaciones están las de “La Reina Lupa” de Manuel Vidal, “Lubicán “ y “Trebón” de Armando Cotarelo, “Raíña” y “O Fidalgo” de San Luis Romero, “El monte da las Ánimas” de Julio J. Casal, “O Mariscal” de Ramón Cabanillas, “A tentación” de Euxenio Carré y “La Casa de la Troya” de Pérez Lugín, entre otras. En colaboración con Castelao puso en escena “A man da Santiña” de Cabanillas.
Desde el punto de vista artístico, Camilo Díaz Baliño perteneció al grupo de artistas gallegos influenciados por el Art Nouveau. Considerado una persona inquieta e ilustrada, su casa estudio de Santiago era un museo y biblioteca que compartía con otros artistas santiagueses, mientras coleccionaba revistas de arte de diferentes países. Pintó los murales que decoraban la capilla de la Misericordia de Vivero, hoy desaparecidos, así como los del salón del Café Español de Santiago. Díaz Baliño también llevó a cabo los artísticos Belenes de la Gran Obra de Atocha en A Coruña y de la iglesia de Santa Marta de Ortigueira. En lo que respecta a Ferrol, el año 1926 realizó el diseño de las vidrieras del ábside y del coro de la iglesia neogótica de la Virgen de la Merced.
El año 1918 ingresó en las Irmandades da Fala, diseñando su bandera y participando en diversas publicaciones de carácter galleguista. Llegada la 2ª República Díaz Baliño pasó a posiciones más izquierdistas, identificándose con el sector más radical del Partido Galeguista, tomando partido a favor del Frente Popular y adoptando una postura favorable al Estatuto de Autonomía de Galicia. Su taller se volcó de cara a la propaganda a favor del ” SI ” en el plebiscito por el Estatuto de Autonomía de Galicia.
Camilo Díaz Baliño no participó mas activamente que Castelao en la guerra civil, ni era mas peligroso para el régimen que otros intelectuales.Tras el golpe fascista del 36, fue detenido a finales de julio y llevado a prisión en Santiago de Compostela, donde dibujó los retratos de sus compañeros de cautiverio. La noche del 13 al 14 de Agosto fue cuneteado apareciendo muerto por disparos en Palas del Rei, Meixide (Lugo). El asesinato de Camilo Díaz Baliño no solo dejó huerfanos a su familia sino a toda Galicia. Sus restos todavía siguen en perdidos en alguna cuneta.
Su mujer perdió para siempre la razón al serle comunicada la noticia. Su hermana Teresa cuidó de ella, pero murió 3 años después sin haber recobrado la cordura. El año 1999 se instaló un busto de bronce de Camilo Díaz Baliño en el Cantón de Molíns de Ferrol; desaparecido el año 2007, se colocó un nuevo busto, obra de José Gascón, el año 2011.


----------



## rejon (16 Ago 2019)




----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Ago 2019)

*DESMITIFICANDO el franquismo. Por el imperio hacia dios y hacia la gloriosa España nazional sindicalista*




Ni prosperidad, ni pleno empleo, ni pagas extra, ni seguridad social, ni se vivía mejor. Salarios miserables. Maldito franquismo Cobarde y Criminal, ruina, desgracia y fracaso de España. MENTIRAS Y EMBUSTES ¿Te contienes de reirte en la cara del gilipollas que dice en el bar “que con Franco no se pasaba hambre”? ¿La prosperidad franquista? Prosperidad para la oligarquía. Franco fue miseria, hambre a punta pala, pobreza, muerte y hundimiento para el pueblo. GRACIAS por esta información a: *AlOtroLadodelMuro* @_ju1_ DOCUMENTO ORIGINAL EN: *Desmitificando el franquismo*
1.- Desde 1940 lo único próspero fueron los beneficios empresariales y de la banca, blindada por leyes de todo tipo que protegían su negocio
2.- Los salarios de los trabajadores del campo se desplomaron durante los años 40 y 50
3.- Los salarios en la industria, peor, cayeron un 50% y el nivel de 1936 no se alcanzó hasta 1967
4.- Las pagas extra eran de una semana de sueldo, con una inflación del 29% y el sueldo bajando un 40%
5.- El salario real cayó casi un 50% durante los 40 y 50 con respecto a 1936
6.- En el mercado negro los precios subieron hasta un 700%
7.- La inflación en España durante el franquismo llegó a cotas históricas de un 30% y un 32% (con sueldos bajando)
8.- La conflictividad laboral era inexistente (una protesta podía acarrear cárcel y fusilamiento)
9.- Las empresas ganaban ingentes beneficios, hasta un 80% (INE). El origen de la riqueza de las empresas del IBEX está en el franquismo
10.- El PIB de la República tardó casi 20 años en alcanzarse. Comparando el PIB francés y español, se observa que la dictadura tiró 40 años a la basura
11.- Por ejemplo, en un pueblo como Hellín, la estatura de los jovenes disminuyó 1 cm entre 1940 y 1955
12.- España solo empezó a mejorar gracias a la entrada de divisas enviadas por los emigrantes a sus familiares
13.- La administración franquista falsificó los datos, emigraron muchas mas decenas de miles según datos procedentes de Francia y Alemania
14.- Franco no creó las vacaciones pagadas. Nacieron con la Ley de Contratos de Trabajo de 1931
15.- Franco no inventó la jubilación. El retiro obrero comenzó en 1919 debido a la presión sindical en la España de ese momento
16.- Tampoco el seguro maternal es franquista, comenzó en 1928, y como era reducido fue ampliado luego por la República
17.- Franco no creó la seguridad social, en 1936 se elaboró la primera ley equivalente a lo que luego será la Ley de Seguridad Social, 32 años después. Pero estalló la guerra civil ese mismo año
18.- El principal contribuyente del Seguro Obligatorio de Enfermedad creado por el franquismo era el trabajador, y solo cubría un 20%-30% de los trabajadores
19.- En la URSS o países nórdicos tenían hasta sanidad pública. Aquí, NO
20.- No sería hasta 1972 cuando se pudo hablar de inicio de la Seguridad Social (y no total). Muchos trabajadores no fueron pensionistas hasta 1988 a raíz de una huelga general
21.- España era en 1970 el país de TODA EUROPA con mayor porcentaje de analfabetismo. España 8,9%. Francia <1%. URSS <1%. Irlanda 3.5%. Italia 4,5%
22.- La República redujo el analfabetismo del 26% al 18% en siete años. El franquismo, en 34 años, del 18% al 8,9%
23.- Rusia tenía en 1917 un 76% de analfabetos. España un 41%. La URSS tenía erradicado el analfabetismo en 1960, en España había un 11,2%
24.- Mientras el desempleo era inexistente (tasas del 0 al 2%) durante los años 50 en Europa, la tasa aquí rondaba un 8%
25.- Los salarios eran bajísimos en comparación con el resto de Europa, la esencia de la victoria franquista fue la de una guerra de ricos contra pobres (Preston)
26.- Y a todo esto, hay que sumar la brutal represión, las torturas, la cárcel, la emigración forzada, el hambre


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Ago 2019)




----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Ago 2019)

*20 de Noviembre: Una colección de MENTIRAS del franquismo y sus propagandistas*





1.- Es falso que la Segunda República se proclamase de forma ilegal o espuria el 14 de abril de 1931
2.- La guerra de España ni comenzó en 1934 ni fue puesta en marcha por la izquierda
3.- Las elecciones de febrero de 1936 fueron ganadas con toda justicia por el Frente Popular
4.- En España no había en marcha ningún proceso revolucionario de carácter comunista en la primavera de 1936 que justificase una contrarrevolución preventiva, como se ha dado en presentar la sublevación militar del 18 de julio
5.- La agitación social y callejera en los meses previos a la sublevación militar fue promovida por las propias derechas envueltas en la rebelión
6.- El ejército nacional que luchó en la guerra civil española no fue otro que el Ejército Popular de la República, y no el franquista o nazionalista, que se levantó contra el legítimo gobierno de la nación, y cuya composición y nivel de ayuda externa recibida, esenciales para su victoria, le niegan ese carácter
7.- Franco no hizo nada en absoluto por salvar la vida del falangista José Antonio Primo de Rivera, cuando pudo realizar un canje de prisioneros. Franco estaba mas interesado en que Primo de Rivera siguiera encarcelado y hasta en su posterior fusilamiento
8.- Es falso que el franquismo crease o fomentase las condiciones para la superación de la guerra civil, el destierro de las “dos Españas” y, ni mucho menos, la reconciliación entre españoles
9.- Es falso que la represión de la homosexualidad y otros actos “amorales” penados por el franquismo se hicieran en base a la ley republicana de Vagos y Maleantes. Esta ley fue utilizada por el franquismo para otros fines y utilizando otros medios distintos a los previstos en la ley republicana
10.- Fue Hitler, y no Franco, quien mantuvo a España apartada de la Segunda Guerra Mundial
11.- El régimen franquista nunca fue un régimen constitucional
12.- La dictadura franquista fue un régimen corrupto, y bajo el franquismo hubo tanta corrupción o mas que bajo los regímenes anteriores y posteriores a él, existentes en España
13.- El desarrollo económico español no le debe nada al franquismo, este régimen más bien lo retardó al provocar la guerra y al someter al país al desastre de sus políticas económicas. El desarrollo fue algo inevitable en medio de una corriente de bonanza económica general
14.- Bajo el franquismo, la política de obras públicas, pantanos, carreteras centrales hidroeléctricas, sufrió un retroceso respecto a la de la República o la de Primo de Rivera, copiando -y mal- los proyectos desarrollados en los años veinte y treinta
15.- La sanidad pública no fue una creación franquista: ya en la etapa republicana se estaban dando los primeros pasos para crear un sistema sanitario público
16.- Es falso que el franquismo “inventara” la Seguridad Social en lo referente a los seguros del trabajo
17.- Hasta en la hora de la muerte se miente: Franco no falleció el 20 de noviembre, sino el 19


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Ago 2019)

rejon dijo:


>



*Las cuentas galanas de 1936*


SANTOS JULIÁ
5 ABR 2017 - 10:24 CEST
Ampliar fotoUn grupo de trabajadores celebra el triunfo del Frente Popular en las elecciones de 1936. EFE
Con gran fanfarria ha saludado la más rancia derecha la supuesta demolición de un tabú que estaría oculto, como aseguran los autores de tan estupenda hazaña, “por montañas de sombras y mentiras”, a saber, que el Frente Popular ganó por mayoría absoluta las elecciones de febrero de 1936 solo gracias a un “fraude decisivo”. Tras años de trabajo realmente ímprobo sobre las actas de las mesas electorales, Álvarez Tardío y Villa se presentan como debeladores de un fraude cometido en un clima de violencia por el Frente Popular. Su supuesta victoria en las urnas habría servido para otorgar legitimidad a un cambio de Gobierno sostenido exclusivamente en la decisión personal del jefe del Estado: tal es el nudo del argumento desarrollado en este libro.


De manipulación de actas electorales en varios distritos se habló desde los mismos días del proceso electoral, y de fraude ya decidió una comisión de eximios juristas del antiguo régimen, montada por Ramón Serrano Suñer en diciembre de 1938, en su dictamen sobre “la ilegitimidad de los poderes actuantes el 18 de julio de 1936”. Y al fraude dedicó Javier Tusell un capítulo de su estudio sobre estas elecciones, pionero en el género; o sea, que de tabú nada, sino más bien lugar común; como tampoco era tabú el recuento y análisis de actos de violencia política y policial que acompañó todo el proceso y continuó en las semanas siguientes, objeto de recientes y excelentes estudios de Rafael Cruz o Eduardo González Calleja.




Todo en el libro es conocido salvo el carácter decisivo de la manipulación de actas en media docena de distritos
Todo, pues, conocido y trabajado si se exceptúa el carácter decisivo —en el sentido de inclinar la mayoría absoluta a una de las dos supuestas coaliciones en disputa— de la manipulación de actas que tuvo lugar en media docena de distritos electorales. Y es lástima que para demostrar dónde y cuándo se produjo esa decisiva influencia, Álvarez Tardío y Villa no hayan sentido la necesidad de argumentar sobre cuál de las diversas candidaturas lideradas por la CEDA habría dejado sentir sus efectos ese fraude hasta convertir a una de ellas en mayoritaria. Lástima porque, tras su original indagación en las actas, han optado por la más engañosa vía posible: agregar los resultados de todas las candidaturas en las que figuraba la CEDA como si se tratara de un frente o coalición, un bloque, una concentración de partidos, términos reiterados una y otra vez para identificar la inexistente candidatura de lo que llaman coalición antirrevolucionaria.

No fue así y, especialistas como son en el estudio de elecciones, lo saben de sobra. Cierto, en la izquierda no quedó nadie, desde comunistas hasta republicanos de centro, sin integrarse en el Frente Popular. Pero los candidatos aquí identificados como constituyendo un bloque, un frente, una coalición o una concentración antirrevolucionaria estaban muy lejos de haber alcanzado un acuerdo, ni firmado un programa o un manifiesto, que les permitiera presentarse como formando parte de una candidatura única de la que habría de salir un Gobierno. Más bien ocurrió lo contrario, y el mismo Gil Robles se encargó de aclararlo cuando proclamó en el Monumental Cinema de Madrid que los compromisos de la CEDA con “el partido o la fuerza que sea… no vivirán ni un día más allá del compromiso electoral”.
*MÁS INFORMACIÓN*






Recomienda en Librotea ‘1936. Fraude y violencia en las elecciones del Frente Popular’, de Manuel Álvarez Tardío y Roberto Villa.
Al haber agregado datos electorales —al haber mezclado churras con merinas, por decirlo coloquialmente— dando por existente un bloque de derechas enfrentado a un frente de izquierdas, distanciados solo por unos miles de votos, los autores argumentan que, al producirse tachaduras y correcciones de actas en media docena de distritos, la mayoría absoluta que debía haber ido al bloque de derechas fue para el de izquierdas. Pero esto no pasa de ser una lucubración que dice poco en favor de su pretendida neutralidad valorativa, porque no ya 300 diputados, como gritaban los jóvenes católicos fascistizados, ni siquiera 200 habría alcanzado ninguna de las coaliciones lideradas por la CEDA. A no ser, claro está, que se sumen centristas, radicales, conservadores, liberaldemócratas, agrarios, alfonsinos, tradicionalistas y _tutti quanti_como formando parte de una sola candidatura con tal de que en ella hubiera además alguien de la CEDA: una forma muy galana de sacar cuentas.

Y así, con esa galanura, vuelven los autores a echar sobre Alcalá Zamora la culpa de haber “legitimado _a posteriori”_ el triunfo del Frente Popular al encargar antes de tiempo la formación de Gobierno a Manuel Azaña. Ah, si hubiera esperado a la reunión de Cortes… Por supuesto, con contrafactuales se puede argumentar cualquier cosa, pero ante la espantada de Portela y la fuga de Gil Robles, y a la vista de los resultados electorales firmes y hechos públicos por las respectivas juntas hasta la mañana del 19, Alcalá Zamora no tenía más opción que llamar a su Azaña bien odiado. Ante el cantado triunfo del Frente Popular y los rumores y amenazas, también cantadas, de rebelión militar, a nadie encontró dispuesto a hacerse cargo del Gobierno. ¿Qué podía hacer sino implorar a Manuel Azaña que le sacara las castañas de un fuego que él mismo había encendido y atizado?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Ago 2019)

La corrupción compulsiva del clan Franco


----------



## klopec (16 Ago 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Las cuentas galanas de 1936*
> SANTOS JULIÁ
> Y así, con esa galanura, vuelven los autores a echar sobre Alcalá Zamora la culpa de haber “legitimado _a posteriori”_ el triunfo del Frente Popular al encargar antes de tiempo la formación de Gobierno a Manuel Azaña. Ah, si hubiera esperado a la reunión de Cortes… Por supuesto, con contrafactuales se puede argumentar cualquier cosa, pero ante la espantada de Portela y la fuga de Gil Robles, y a la vista de los resultados electorales firmes y hechos públicos por las respectivas juntas hasta la mañana del 19, Alcalá Zamora no tenía más opción que llamar a su Azaña bien odiado. Ante el cantado triunfo del Frente Popular y los rumores y amenazas, también cantadas, de rebelión militar, a nadie encontró dispuesto a hacerse cargo del Gobierno. ¿Qué podía hacer sino implorar a Manuel Azaña que le sacara las castañas de un fuego que él mismo había encendido y atizado?




Hace mal el "_fabulador_" panfletero Santos Juliá de citar a Alcalá Zamora en su intento de desacreditar la magnífica obra de Álvarez Tardío y Villa. Y lo es porque hace unos 80 años ya, Alcalá Zamora ya lo decía en "_El Journal de Gêneve_", concretamente en un artículo publicado el dia 17 de enero de 1.937. Los bravos historiadores lo único que han hecho es corroborar lo que ya alertó el ex-Presidente de la República.


*“Los comienzos del Frente Popular”*​*Journal de Généve", 17 de enero de 1.937.*


_«… Las primeras siete semanas del «Frente Popular» fueron las últimas de mi presidencia, desde el 19 de febrero al 7 de abril de 1.936, con el Ministerio Azaña. Durante cierto período, uno de los Poderes del Estado, el que yo ejercía, escapaba todavía al «Frente Popular». Durante los cien días que siguieron y que precedieron a la guerra civil, la ola de anarquía ya no encontró obstáculo. La táctica del «Frente Popular» se desdobló. En las Cortes se atrevió a todo; en el Gobierno quedaba débil, pero provocadora.

«*El «Frente Popular» se adueñó del Poder el 16 de febrero gracias a un método electoral tan absurdo como injusto, y que concedió a la mayoría relativa, aunque sea una minoría absoluta, una prima extraordinaria*. De este modo hubo circunscripción en que el «Frente Popular», con 30.000 votos de menos que la oposición, pudo, sin embargo, conseguir diez puestos más en cada trece, sin que en ningún sitio hubiese rebasado en un 2 por 100 al adversario más cercano. Este caso paradójico ge bastante frecuente.

«Al principio se creyó que el «Frente Popular» resultaba vencido. Pero cinco horas después de la llegada de los primeros resultados, se comprendió que las masas anarquistas, tan numerosas y que hasta entonces se habían mantenido fuera de los escrutinios, habían votado compactas. Querían mostrar su potencia, reclamar el precio de su ayuda: la paz y, tal vez, la misma existencia de la Patria.

«A pesar de los refuerzos sindicalistas, el «Frente Popular obtenía solamente un poco más, muy poco, de 200 actas, en un Parlamento de 473 Diputados. Resultó la minoría más importante, pero la mayoría absoluta se le escapaba. Sin embargo, logró conquistarla, consumiendo dos etapas a toda velocidad, violando todos los escrúpulos de legalidad y de conciencia.

«Primera etapa: Desde el 17 de Febrero, incluso desde la noche del 16, el «Frente Popular», sin esperar el fin del recuento del escrutinio y la proclamación de los resultados, la que debería haber tenido lugar ante las Juntas Provinciales del Censo en el jueves 20, desencadenó en la calle la ofensiva del desorden: *reclamó el Poder por medio de la violencia*. Crisis; algunos Gobernadores civiles dimitieron. A instigación de dirigentes irresponsables, la muchedumbre se apoderó de los documentos electorales: en muchas localidades los resultados pudieron ser falsificados.

«Segunda etapa: Conquistada la mayoría de este modo, ge fácil hacerla aplastante. Reforzada con una extraña alianza con los reaccionarios vascos, el «Frente Popular» eligió la Comisión de validez de las actas parlamentarias, la que procedió de una manera arbitraria. *Se anularon todas las actas de ciertas provincias donde la oposición resultó victoriosa*; se proclamaron Diputados a candidatos amigos vencidos. Se expulsó de las Cortes a varios Diputados de las minorías. No se trataba solamente de una ciega pasión sectaria, se trataba de la ejecución de un plan deliberado y de gran envergadura. Se perseguían dos fines: hacer de la Cámara una convención, aplastar a la oposición y asegurar al grupo menos exaltado del «Frente Popular». Desde el momento en que la mayoría de izquierdas pudieran prescindir de él, este grupo no era sino el juguete de las peores locuras.

«*De este modo las Cortes prepararon dos golpes de Estado parlamentarios*. Con el primero, se declararon a sí mismas indisolubles durante la duración del mandato presidencial. Con el segundo, me revocaron. El último obstáculo estaba descartado en el camino de la anarquía y de todas las violencias de la guerra civil.

*D. NICETO ALCALÁ ZAMORA, ex-Presidente de la II República Española.


Ésto sí que fué un golpe de estado ... El segundo intento de los rojos después de 1.934 ...*_


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Ago 2019)

*Los ASESINATOS de REPUBLICANOS por los franquistas en San Nicolás del Puerto durante la guerra de España*




En 1936, la localidad sevillana de San Nicolás del Puerto (Partido Judicial de Cazalla de la Sierra), contaba con 2.547 habitantes, incluyendo el poblado minero del Cerro del Hierro. Su Corporación Municipal estaba presidida por el alcalde Juan Álvarez Sánchez, de Izquierda Republicana (IR). El pueblo contaba con 2 médicos, Firmato Pérez y Eloy Castaño de la Bastida, para el servicio sanitario y una escuela pública con 2 aulas (niños y niñas), atendidas respectivamente por los maestros Delfín Galván Cumbreño y Aurora Serrano Palomino. Guardia civil y falangistas de Constantina la ocuparon sin encontrar oposición el 15 de agosto de 1936.
Entre agosto de 1936 y 1951 un total de 146 habitantes de la localidad (143 hombres y 3 mujeres) fueron represaliados por el régimen franquista. Fueron ejecutados por bando de guerra y/o ley de fugas 21 hombres y una mujer. Hubo un fusilado por consejo de guerra. Fallecieron en prisión 5 hombres. Desaparecieron otros 22. Condenados a cárcel hubo 81 hombres y 2 mujeres, y se condenó a trabajos forzados a 9 hombres.Asesinados sin juicio previo, por bando de guerra, directamente por la voluntad de los golpistas, en agosto de 1936:
*Antonio* el Herrero. *El hijo de Antonio* el Herrero. *El Boticario*. *Josefa* «La Lombricera». «*Mediacabeza*». *Peón* Caminero. *Pedro* el Cartero. *Juan Álvarez Sánchez*, alcalde, labrador, padre de 4 hijos, afiliado a Izquierda Republicana. *Antonio Ávila Gómez*, Comerciante. *Francisco Bozada*. *José Cabeza Mariscal*, *Carlos Cárdenas Fontán, *miembro de UGT de San Nicolás. *Eduardo Carrasco*. *Manuel Contreras Agustín*, industrial. *Carlos Fernández*. *José Gil Núñez, *jornalero de UGT. *Pedro Lagares Medina*. *Antonio López*. *Hipólito López González*. *José Medina*. *Álvaro Rocho Romero*.
*Rafael García Espínola*, vecino de San Nicolás trabajaba en las minas del Cerro del Hierro de picapedrero, afiliado a la UGT. Viudo padre de un hijo. Tras la guerra fue a parar a la Prisión Provincial de Sevilla donde falleció de caquexia en 1939. Fue inhumado en la fosa San Agapito del cementerio de San Fernando de Sevilla.
*Sebastián Lora Fernández*, relojero, casado, detenido al finalizar la guerra, contaba 36 años cuando fue ejecutado por fusilamiento en Fuenteovejuna el 27 de marzo de 1940.
*Luis Mate Rodríguez*, “Campanario”. Jornalero, casado con Carmen Alonso López, falleció de bronconeumonía en la Prisión Provincial de Sevilla, donde había ingresado en 1941. Fue inhumado en la fosa común Antigua en el cementerio de San Fernando de Sevilla.
*José Flores Martín*, jornalero de UGT. Detenido a primeros de agosto de 1936 dicho año, preso en los calabozos de la plaza de España, después en la Prisión Provincial de Sevilla. En 1937 fue fusilado en un lugar indeterminado de Sevilla.
*Antonio Murillo Muñoz*, jornalero, casado con Gumersinda Prior Velasco. Detenido junto a su mujer en junio de 1940 acusado de ayudar a los «huidos» del monte. Falleció en la Prisión Provincial de Córdoba a los pocos meses.
*Ventura Pulgarín Cantos*, Jornalero, vecino de San Nicolás casado con Teresa Melendo. Detenido al finalizar la guerra, en julio de 1939, falleció en 1941 de edema cerebral en la Prisión Provincial de Sevilla. Su cadáver fue inhumado en la fosa común Antigua en el cementerio de San Fernando de Sevilla. Tenía 30 años.
*Rafael Taramón Grillo*. Jornalero, contaba 31 años cuando falleció en la Prisión de Sevilla el 20 de marzo de 1940.


----------



## klopec (16 Ago 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Los ASESINATOS de REPUBLICANOS por los franquistas en San Nicolás del Puerto durante la guerra de España*
> Entre agosto de 1936 y 1951 un total de 146 habitantes de la localidad (143 hombres y 3 mujeres) fueron represaliados por el régimen franquista. Fueron ejecutados por bando de guerra y/o ley de fugas 21 hombres y una mujer. Hubo un fusilado por consejo de guerra. Fallecieron en prisión 5 hombres. Desaparecieron otros 22. Condenados a cárcel hubo 81 hombres y 2 mujeres, y se condenó a trabajos forzados a 9 hombres.Asesinados sin juicio previo, por bando de guerra, directamente por la voluntad de los golpistas, en agosto de 1936:



Como siempre mezclando churras con merinas para hinchar el montón. La cuestión es sumar gente aunque la mayoría hubiera abandonado el pueblo antes de la entrada de los nacionales para luchar en el bando republicano o murieran por cualquier causa no relacionada con ninguna represión.


*Sebastián Lora Fernández*. Relojero de profesión, casado, *detenido al finalizar la guerra*, contaba 36 años cuando fue ejecutado por fusilamiento en Fuenteovejuna el 27 de marzo de 1940. ( *En FuenteOvejuna los "demócratas" mataron a 57* ). Está en la lista de arriba.

*Antonio Murillo Muñoz*. Natural de Navas de la Concepción y vecino del Cerro del Hierro, hijo de Manuel y Josefa, jornalero de oficio, estaba casado con Gumersinda Prior Velasco. Detenido junto a su mujer en junio de 1940 *acusado de ayudar a los «huidos» del monte*. Meses después falleció en la Prisión Provincial de Córdoba. *( Colaborador de los bandoleros ).*

*Antonio Arroyo Gómez*. Hijo de Francisco y Petra, nacido en 1914, jornalero de oficio. Poco antes de la ocupación del pueblo por las tropas golpistas el verano de 1936 salió del pueblo para incorporarse a las milicias republicanas. *Desaparecido en la guerra*. ( *No parece que sea un "represaliado" ).

Ignacio Blanco Gálvez*. Concejal del Ayuntamiento en 1931 y 1936. Salió del pueblo horas antes de su ocupación por las tropas golpistas. Sin más datos. Paradero desconocido. *( Salió corriendo y no se supo más ).

Diego Carmona López*. Concejal del ayuntamiento en 1931 y 1936. Salió del pueblo poco antes de la ocupación del mismo por las tropas golpistas. En 1937 consta su incorporación al ejército republicano. Sin más datos. *Paradero desconocido. ( A saber donde acabó ).

Ambrosio Carrasco Arcos*. Concejal del Ayuntamiento en 1931 y 1936. Salió del pueblo poco antes de la ocupación del mismo por las tropas golpistas. Al parecer se alistó en las milicias republicanas. Sin más datos. Paradero desconocido.* ( Otro que salió corriendo ... )

José Cerro Álvarez*. Hijo de Diego y Concepción, nacido en 1894, era jornalero, estaba casado y tenía dos hijos. Afiliado a la CNT fue detenido durante la huelga jornalera de octubre de 1934. Abandonó el pueblo en agosto de 1936. Sin más datos. Paradero desconocido.* ( Otro que salió corriendo ... )

José Corpas Rodríguez*. Hijo de Teófilo y Rosalía, nacido en 1911, era jornalero y estaba soltero cuando abandonó el pueblo tras la ocupación del mismo por las tropas franquistas en agosto de 1936. Sin más datos. Paradero desconocido. *( Otro que salió corriendo ... )*

*Cayetano Espínola Vera*. Hijo de José María y Manuela, nacido en 1914. Jornalero de profesión, afiliado a la CNT, abandonó el pueblo poco antes de la entrada de las tropas franquistas en el pueblo el 15 de agosto de 1936. Poco después se incorporó a las milicias republicanas. Sin más datos. Paradero desconocido.* ( Otro que salió corriendo ... )*

*Manuel García Motas*. Hijo de Francisco y Antonia, nacido en 1890, jornalero, casado y padre de tres hijos, vivía en la calle González Catalán cuando abandonó el pueblo en agosto de 1936 para incorporarse a las milicias republicanas. Sin más datos. Paradero desconocido. *( Otro que salió corriendo ... )*

Todos éstos figuran como "_represaliados_". Tienen tela los cálculos de la "_memoria_".

Y los que en realidad residían en el pueblo, ¿ a qué se dedicaron ?. Consultemos el Mapa de Fosas que no quieren que leamos ... 


_"Cuando se produjo el golpe militar el 18 de julio, *las personas afines al golpe fueron detenidas y encerradas en la iglesia del pueblo*, posteriormente se prendió fuego a los santos. Mas tarde se les abrió las puertas de la iglesia para dejarlos en libertad, permitiéndoles la huida y que se escondieran, *a pesar de los intentos de personas venidas de otros pueblos instándoles a que los mataran. Incluso se llegó a perseguir al alcalde republicano de este pueblo para matarlo por haber dejado escapar a los presos franquistas.*

A mediados de agosto las fuerzas golpistas entraron en el pueblo, se trataba de un escuadrón de Falangistas de Constantina y la Quinta del 33 de Caballería. Según las* fuentes orales*, en torno a 20 vecinos de San Nicolás del Puerto fueron fusilados."_


Si es que las "_fuentes orales_" juegan malas pasadas ... Mira que no aprenden ... *QUÉ GRANDE, SALAS LARRAZÁBAL !!!*

_*Para terminar, dicho Mapa de Fosas recoge que en la única del pueblo se estima hay ( no exhumada ) 2 víctimas. En resumen, que te has lucido escogiendo el sitio. Si quieres te pongo mas ...*_


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Ago 2019)

Alexandre Bóveda fue fusilado a las 05,30 horas de la mañana del 17 de agosto de 1936 en A Caeira, de espaldas a un pino y por un pelotón en el que estaba un amigo suyo de la infancia, que apuntó directamente al corazón.
Unas horas antes recibió la visita de su mujer, embarazada de cinco meses, y de sus cuatro hijos.
Hasta muerto se le negó reposar junto a la bandera gallega. Fue su íntimo amigo, Pepe Sesto, quien se precipitó al cementerio de San Mauro para que le hiciesen una pequeña bandera que le escondió en el pecho, mientras le besaba la frente.
Tenía 33 años.


----------



## I. de A. (17 Ago 2019)

_José María Hinojosa Lasarte, por muy poeta vanguardista que fuese, surrealista, amigo de Alberti, Lorca, Dalí, Picasso, asiduo de la Residencia de Estudiantes de Madrid, etc., es mejor mantenerlo en el olvido (el porqué está en negrita):_

Hinojosa conoció y trató a Lorca, a Dalí, a Rafael Alberti, entre otros. Como poeta, fue el autor de la primera obra surrealista que se escribió en España, _La Flor de Californía,_ de 1928. Fue en los primeros años veinte, mientras estudiaba en la universidad de Granada, cuando consolida su amistad con Lorca. Colaboró en la edición de la revista “Litoral” con Emilio Prados y Manuel Altolaguirre y, junto con el mismo Altolaguirre y José María Souviron, dirigió la revista de breve existencia “Ambos”, donde se publicarían, entre otros, dibujos de Picasso y textos de Lorca, Jean Cocteau y Gómez de la Serna.

Salvador Dalí ilustró su primera obra, _Poemas del Campo,_ donde dibujó un retrato del autor. Primera obra de apariencia sencilla y popular, desde donde evolucionó a escritos como _Orilla de la luz, La sangre en libertad,_ pasando por la mencionada _La Flor de Californía._

Intimó con Alberti, ambos frecuentaban la Residencia de Estudiantes de Madrid; vivió la bohemia parisina junto a pintores españoles como Picasso, Palencia, Cossío, asistiendo a las tertulias de la Rotonda de Montparnasse; fue el verdadero introductor de la corriente surrealista francesa en España. Junto a José Bergamín y su esposa viajó a la URSS en 1928 para conocer los logros de la revolución soviética, de donde volvió tremendamente decepcionado.

*A partir de 1931 colaboró afanosamente para crear un proyecto político en Málaga que se opusiera a las fuerzas de izquierda,* acercándose en un principio al Partido Nacionalista Español de Albiñana y después a la Comunión Tradicionalista, por fin, fundó la sección malagueña del Partido Agrario Español.

De familia acomodada, defendió sus convicciones políticas durante la IIª República española, llegando a ser Secretario de la Federación Provincial de Sindicatos Agrícolas de Málaga, desde donde *abogó por la libertad de trabajo para los agricultores malagueños en contra de un decreto promulgado por el socialista Largo Caballero que abocaba a los trabajadores de los pueblos de tierras más pobres a no poder trabajar en otras localidades más fértiles.

El 22 de Agosto de 1936, dentro del terror desatado por los republicanos en Málaga durante los primeros meses de la guerra civil, José María Hinojosa, con tan solo treinta y dos años, fue fusilado junto a su padre y su hermano y su casa incendiada por milicianos rojos, fueron tres más de las 2.607 víctimas de la represión brutal que se desencadenó en la capital malagueña tras el 18 de Julio de 1936.*

LA CLAVE CULTURAL: POETA DE LA GENERACIÃ“N DEL 27 ASESINADO EN LA GUERRA CIVIL


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Ago 2019)

23 DE AGOSTO DE 1936, LA MAYOR TRAGECIA EN LA HISTORIA DE HUESCA, NOVENTA Y CINCO PERSONAS CONDUCIDAS AL PAREDÓN

Anselmo Gascón de Gotor, hermano del farmacéutico de 38 años y miembro de Izquierda Republicana Jesús Gascón de Gotor Giménez (1897-1936), plasmó todo su dolor y su rabia impotente ante el vil asesinato de su hermano en unas notas que la familia ha guardado como un testamento fraterno y una exigencia de justicia. Llevan por título «Lo que debo al Régimen o a sus esbirros. 23 de agosto de 1936, asesinato de mi hermano». Ese aciago día noventa y cinco personas, hombres y mujeres de todas las clases sociales, fueron llevadas al paredón por miembros del ejército sublevado y falangistas locales que antes habían obtenido la bendición del clero catedralicio. 

El texto señalado, que reproducimos en parte a continuación, explica con detalle lo ocurrido aquel domingo sangriento en Huesca:

«El día veintitrés de agosto de 1936 había pasado yo a Huesca [Anselmo residía en Zaragoza] como miembro de la Cruz Roja y para retirar unos heridos que se encontraban en el hospital de aquella población, por orden de la autoridad militar. 

La aviación republicana bombardeó la ciudad en el momento en que yo llegaba acompañado de otros miembros de la Cruz Roja con la ambulancia de la misma. Algunas bombas cayeron en el hospital provincial y hubo heridos, aunque no conocimos que hubiera habido muertos [en realidad, el balance del bombardeo arrojó la cifra de dos muertos y siete heridos, siendo mínimos los destrozos en el hospital]. 

Mi hermano Jesús, con otras personas destacadas en Huesca como afectos a la República, estaban detenidos provisionalmente, sin habérseles tomado una declaración, en la cárcel de Huesca, y yo aproveché el viaje a la ciudad para conocer el estado en que se hallaba mi hermano y ver a su esposa y familia para intentar sacarlo de la cárcel, ya que ninguna acusación concreta pesaba sobre él; ni concreta, ni cierta. Momentos después de abandonar nosotros Huesca con aquellos heridos [Anselmo no da cuenta de si pudo realizar ambas visitas] en cuya busca se nos había ordenado fuéramos, se organizó una manifestación pública de protesta por el bombardeo, y algunos oscenses de instintos sanguinarios pidieron al gobernador militar de la plaza, que lo era Luis Soláns Lavedán, entonces coronel y luego capitán general de la VIII Región, que se efectuaran represalias en los detenidos [el coronel Soláns había tomado posesión de la plaza de Huesca tres días antes, el 20 de agosto].

Soláns, sanguinario como aquellos, encontró lógica la petición, añadiendo que iban a caer no solo los de alpargata, sino todos los que había en la cárcel como políticos. Inmediatamente, sin permitirles hacer testamento, confesarse los creyentes y despedirse de la familia, fueron sacados a viva fuerza en camiones y fusiladas en las tapias de la cárcel unas ciento tres personas, entre ellas, mi hermano Jesús». 

Los fusilamientos, en realidad, tuvieron lugar en la tapia oeste del cementerio municipal, en la carretera de Zaragoza, y el número de víctimas de aquella aciaga jornada, de acuerdo con los datos anotados por el suboficial de la ambulancia de la Cruz Roja número 24, Mariano Ballesteros Risco, responsable de los traslados hasta las fosas, fue de noventa y cinco. Esta misma cifra recoge en su documentación personal el médico forense Amado Millaruelo Durango. 

Anselmo Gascón de Gotor prosigue su narración culpando del «asesinato vil» de su hermano Jesús al coronel Soláns, pero también apunta a conocidos ultraderechistas implicados en distintos grados en la represión desde sus inicios, tales como los hermanos Ena Mallada, comerciantes, el funcionario de Correos Salvador Cañiz, el concejal Agustín Soler Chías, o el abogado del Estado Cirilo Martín Retortillo. 

«No hay que olvidar este crimen en la vida. Los asesinos deberán ser juzgados en la tierra. Si yo desapareciera del mundo, encargo a mi hijo que vengue la muerte de mi pobre hermano. Yo pediré justicia para él hasta el último instante de mi vida». El documento lleva fecha de 29 de junio de 1942. 

Anselmo nunca obtuvo la justicia que demandaba, antes al contrario, él mismo fue objeto de persecución legal por su propia desafección al régimen y el parentesco directo con significados rojos como su propio hermano y sus cuñados. 

En junio de 1940, el Tribunal de Responsabilidades Políticas impuso una multa a Jesús Gascón de Gotor de 32.500 pesetas que hubo de afrontar su viuda, además de otras 300 pesetas en concepto de costas judiciales. Comparecieron como testigos para declarar contra el fusilado, gente de orden como el falangista y camisa vieja Ramón Sánchez Tovar, el concejal Agustín Soler Chías y el profesor de instituto Juan Tormo Cervino. 

NOTA: El viernes 23 de agosto a las 11:30 h todas las personas que lo deseen pueden sumarse al homenaje a las víctimas de la represión en Huesca que tendrá lugar ante el Memorial erigido el 23 de agosto de 2016 en el recinto civil del cementerio, en la carretera de Zaragoza.

Fusilados el 23 de agosto de 1936:

- ALLUÉ MARTÍNEZ, José
- ÁLVAREZ SAAVEDRA, Severiano
- ARNAL MUR, José
- ARRIAGA ARNAL, Ramón Fausto
- ASÚN BERGES, Clemente Lorenzo
- ATARÉS TOLOSANA, Máximo
- AZORÍN FERRIZ, José
- BAJÉN BLANCH, Antonio
- BARRABÉS ASÚN, Rafaela
- BARRABÉS ASÚN, Victoria
- BATALLA GONZÁLEZ, Eduardo Jesús
- BERNUÉS ESTALLO, Sacramento
- BESCÓS SANTALUCÍA, Lorenzo Hipólito
- BLANCH PUJADÓ, José
- BONET ULLED, Adrián
- BORAU BELENGUER, José
- BUENDÍA BAREA, Gabriel
- CAJAL JALLE, José
- CALVO CAMPO, Alejandro
- CASASÍN MAVILLA, Modesto
- CASTÁN DEL VAL, Francisco
- CATALINA MATE, Mariano
- CIPRÉS LÓPEZ, Francisco
- COIDURAS ASCASO, Emilio
- CONTE GUIRAL, Desiderio
- ELÍAS HERNÁNDEZ, Carlos
- ESCAR BELENGUER, Martín
- ESCARIO ALBERT, Francisco
- ESPUIS BUISÁN, José
- ESTAÚN RAMÓN, Valeriano
- ESTRADA ACEDOS, Eduardo
- FERRER ESCARTÍN, Antonio
- FORCADA VISÚS, Antonio
- FUNES TORNÉS, Eugenia
- GASCÓN DE GOTOR GIMÉNEZ, Jesús
- GASPAR y SOLER, Alfonso
- GAVÍN PRADILLA, Ángel
- GIL ALASTRUEY, Macario
- GRACIA BRETOS, José María
- GRACIA CABELLUD, José María
- GRACIA LANUZA, Gregorio
- GRACIA LINERA, Ángel Tomás
- IGUÁCEL CAMPO, Cándido
- JALLE VIVAS, Miguel Ladislao
- JOS FONTANA, Carlos
- LALANA VICENTE, Manuel
- LALIENA LASIERRA, José María
- LAMELAS BOLEA, Jesús
- LANAO SANVICENTE, Santiago
- LAPLACETA CARRERA, Mariano
- LARRIPA BARDAJÍ, Máximo Manuel
- LARROCHE SALILLAS, Gaspar
- LATORRE CLAVERÍA, Jesús
- LLIDÓ PITARCH, Juan
- LUZÁN BIARGE, Alejandro
- MALLÉN PARDO, Francisca
- MARTÍNEZ DENA, Francisco
- MARZAL GÓMEZ, Guillermo
- MAUREL PUYOL, Desiderio
- MIÑÓN ALONSO, Augusto
- MONCLÚS LAFARGA, Pío
- MONRÁS CASAS, Concha
- MUÑOZ NOGUÉS, Santiago
- OBIS LISA, Francisco
- ORDÁS TAFALLA, Pablo
- OTAL VIELA, Jesús
- PALLARÉS FERRER, Jesús
- PASCUAL LABARTA, José
- PASTOR SANTAMARÍA, Adolfo
- PUEYO NAVARRO, Antonio del
- PUEYO PELEATO, Alberto
- PUEYO PELEATO, Faustino
- PUIG CAPDEVILA, Francisco
- RAIMÚNDEZ MARCO, Carlos
- RAMÓN DOZ, Francisco
- RIVAS LATORRE, Andrés
- RODELLAR GARCÍA, Saturnino
- ROYO ALFONSO, Isaac Juan José
- RUIZ GALÁN, José
- SANAGUSTÍN SANAGUSTÍN, Antonio
- SÁNCHEZ CAMA, Jerónimo
- SANSÁN VÍU, José
- SANZ ARBONA, Jerónimo
- SANZ CIPRIÁN, Pedro
- SANZ PERAL, Pedro
- SARASA JUAN, José
- SARRASECA FAU, Jesús
- SONEIRO CASASNOVAS, Manuel
- TELLER TORRES, José María
- TOLOSANA ALAYETO, Inocencio
- TORRES ESCARTÍN, Fidel
- VAL BERNAL, Ramón
- VILLACAMPA OLIVÁN, Baltasar
- VIÑAU ARANDA, Lázaro
- VIRTO ANGUIANO, Saturnino

Más información en el libro «Todos los nombres. Víctimas y victimarios (Huesca, 1936-1945)». PVP: 25 €
Autores: Víctor Pardo Lancina y Raúl Mateo Otal.
De venta en librerías de Huesca, Zaragoza y Teruel. 
En Barcelona: 
Centro Aragonés. Carrer de Joaquín Costa, 68, 08001 Barcelona. Teléfono: 933 175 854
Librería La Rosa de Foc, Carrer de Joaquín Costa, 34, 08001 Barcelona. Teléfono 933 177 892
A través de la web: La Librería de Cazarabet, Calle Santa Lucía 53, 44564 Mas de las Matas (Teruel) 
librería@cazarabet.com Tel. 978 849 970 – 686 110 069
Distribuye: Ícaro Distribuidora. Tel. 976 126 333
ISBN: Obra completa 978-84-617-6317-7 (1448 páginas) 
ISBN: 1º Tomo: 978-84-617-6323-8 (776 páginas) 
ISBN: 2º Tomo: 978-84-617-6324-5 (672 páginas)


----------



## I. de A. (18 Ago 2019)

*Provincia de Huesca: 1470 fusilados por los rojos; de los cuales 438 eran religiosos y 50 mujeres.*

_El terror rojo en la provincia de Huesca,_ Esther Casanova Nuez (Universidad de Zaragoza),
PDF:
El "terror rojo" en la provincia de Huesca: la lucha ...


----------



## I. de A. (18 Ago 2019)

*El martirio de los claretianos de Barbastro (Huesca), otro crimen que pretende ocultar la memoria histórica. Por Juan E. Pflüger *
Escrito por Juan E. Pflüger  • 2018-08-01 05:13:00 • 3: 06 minutos






A nadie se le oculta que uno de los principales objetivos de los socialistas y el resto de impulsores de la sectaria Ley de Memoria Histórica es prohibir que se publique información sobre los crímenes cometidos por el Frente Popular durante la Guerra Civil Española. En El Correo de Madrid nos negamos a aceptar esa imposición y manipulación histórica e intentaremos, cada vez que se cumpla el aniversario de algunos de sus crímenes más llamativos, mostrar los asesinatos brutales cometidos por la izquierda durante la guerra.

Hoy contamos el martirio de los 51 claretianos de Barbastro, una masacre que quedó plasmada en la película "Un Dios Prohibido", una de las pocas que, gracias a la productora independiente Contracorriente, ha sido producida contando los asesinatos del bando que ahora defiende la imposición memorialista.
La comunidad claretiana misionera de Barbastro estaba formada por 60 miembros: nueve sacerdotes –de los que tres tenían el rango de superiores de la congregación-, doce hermanos y 39 seminaristas. Desde que se inició el alzamiento militar en los territorios españoles de Ceuta y Melilla habían vivido casi enclaustrados en el interior de la sede congregacional hasta que el 20 de julio irrumpieron violentamente un grupo de milicianos comunistas y anarquistas armados que, en lugar de luchar en el frente se dedicaron a la represión en la retaguardia, y que con la excusa de que los religiosos estaban almacenando armas para los sublevados, armas que jamás se encontraron como es lógico, detuvieron a los tres superiores y confinaron en la escuela de los Escolapios al resto de los claretianos.
Desde el primer momento quedó claro que la búsqueda de armas solamente era una excusa ya que los testimonios escritos por los seminaristas en sillas, paredes, y cualquier papel al que tenían acceso (incluso en los envoltorios de los alimentos) dejan claro que lo que pretendían era su apostasía y la explicación de comunistas y anarquistas de que lo que odiaban no eran "sus personas, sino sus creencias y sus hábitos negros".

Los asesinatos sin juicio previo empezaron pronto. El 2 de agosto tras ser martirizados, apaleados y vejados, los tres superiores de la congregación fueron fusilados. Mientras, los jóvenes seminaristas eran tentados llegando a introducir a prostitutas en su lugar de reclusión para intentar tentarlos. Del mismo modo, eran frecuentes las palizas y las agresiones físicas y verbales.
El 12 de agosto asesinaron a otro grupo de seis, el resto entre los días 13, 15 y 18 del mismo mes. Así hasta un total de 51 asesinatos, junto a una ladera con una fosa común cavada donde eran arrojados los cuerpos, según la autopsia recogida en la Causa General, "sin tiro de gracia" y algunos de los cuerpos "con decenas de fracturas" que dejaban clara la tortura a la que habían sido sometidos.
Junto a los mártires de Barbastro fue asesinado Ceferino Giménez 'El Pelé', un gitano de gran devoción religiosa que fue golpeado y asesinado por negarse a entregar un rosario bendecido que pretendían profanar. 'El Pelé' se ha convertido en el primer gitano beatificado por la Iglesia Católica, al igual que sus 51 compañeros de martirio. 
En este mismo contexto y con los mismos autores materiales fue brutalmente torturado y asesinado el obispo de Barbastro, Monseñor Florentino Asensio. Detenido el 18 de julio, se le encarceló en las celdas municipales el día 22. El 8 de agosto le trasladaron a una zona solitaria de la cárcel municipal donde fue torturado durante horas, llegando los anarquistas y comunistas a cortarle los testículos en la orgía de odio que vomitaron en aquellos días en la población en la que todos se conocían, puesto que no superaba los 7.000 vecinos.
Monseñor Asensio fue asesinado en la madrugada del día 9 de agosto y su cuerpo, tras arrancarle la dentadura, mutilarlo y robarle la ropa que vestía, fue arrojado a la fosa común en la que reposaban los restos de los 51 claretianos y 'El Pelé'.
Barbastro es solo una muestra de los incendios de 1936 que los "podemitas" piden que se repitan. En esa localidad de Huesca los número lo dejan claro: fueron incendiados 14 edificios religiosos; asesinaron a 123 de los 140 religiosos que había en el pueblo, además del presidente de la Acción Católica local; también la represión se cebó sobre los falangistas que fueron sacados por la noche de sus casas y fusilados por los milicianos en un número no concretado que va de las 13 a las 19 víctimas; y 15 personas reconocidas como derechistas también recibieron el mismo "castigo revolucionario". Es solamente un ejemplo de lo que supuso que en 1936 ardieran los templos ¿es esto lo que reivindican los "podemitas"?


----------



## I. de A. (18 Ago 2019)

*EN EL FRENTE POPULAR SE MATARON ENTRE ELLOS: LA GUERRA CIVIL DENTRO DE LA GUERRA CIVIL ESPAÑOLA*
_Gracias al doctor Manuel Alejandro Aguilera Povedano por su valiosa investigación que marca un antes y un después en la historiografía de la Guerra Civil española: gracias Manuel por tu gran generosidad intelectual._
En el año 2004 escribí en _El chantaje de la izquierda. Las falsedades de la Guerra Civil española, p. 39_, que en el Frente Popular existió una guerra civil, que no eran rivalidades más o menos violentas que originaron unas decenas o unos pocos cientos de muertos, sino que se trataba de miles de muertos; que era una de las zonas oscuras y más silenciadas de la Guerra Civil y cuya investigación estaba por hacerse. “Esto es tan sólo el adelanto de un pequeñísimo esbozo”, y comenzaba a presentar una serie de sucesos.
Desconocía que recién editado el libro se había iniciado ya esa difícil investigación que pedía; y así pues, en el año 2008 finalizaba su tesis doctoral el joven periodista _Manuel Alejandro Aguilera Povedano_: _La Sexta Columna. Enfrentamientos entre facciones antifascistas durante la Guerra Civil Española._ Este fundamental trabajo vino en parte a rellenar el importante hueco que existía en la historiografía de la Guerra Civil española. Y digo en parte, porque en la introducción de la tesis y de forma clara el autor marca los límites de su investigación: “En definitiva, todos los enfrentamientos aquí relatados son por motivos políticos o rencillas de grupo, no se han incluido los debidos exclusivamente a la disciplina militar. Si un comandante fusila a dos comunistas por haber gritado “estamos copados” en medio del combate, infundiendo pánico en la tropa, no se ha incluido por no tener motivos políticos. Sin embargo, si un comunista dispara contra un anarquista por negarse éste a ceder unos camiones a una unidad que no sea correligionaria suya, entonces sí se ha introducido por ser fruto del odio y el recelo entre facciones”. Es decir, y por poner dos ejemplos, en la investigación no figuran los cientos de fusilados por deserción -“unos 400”- después de la batalla en el madrileño pueblo de Brunete el 24 de julio de 1937, o ni aparecen en la lista los 46 con nombre y apellidos de fusilados por insubordinación en el pueblo turolense de Rubielos de Mora el 20 de enero de 1938.
Siguiendo la buena enseñanza de que “nada es perfecto y todo se puede perfeccionar”, a lo largo de estos años he ido y estoy corrigiendo y actualizando algunos de los apartados esbozados en el libro y también desarrollando otros nuevos, y precisamente uno de los importantes apartados que estaban pendientes de revisión era el muy silenciado y casi desconocido de “la guerra civil dentro de la Guerra Civil”. Conocía la investigación de Manuel Aguilera desde 2009 año de la lectura de su tesis, pero decidí esperar a que al autor le editasen el trabajo porque me pareció lo más correcto. Y por fin, la tesis se convirtió en libro con el nombre de: _Compañeros y camaradas. Las luchas entre antifascistas en la Guerra Civil española_. _Madrid, 2012._
Personalmente entiendo que ha sido un error editorial el desestimar y no incluir en el libro, el “Listado nominal de víctimas” con su valioso e identificativo soporte documental, que figura en el último apartado de la tesis y que es pieza clave y excelente remate a una gran labor de investigación; porque una cosa es el necesario pulimento y ajuste de un texto y otra muy distinta el tijeretazo que corta, separa y oculta una importante parte de la investigación. De todas formas y a pesar de ese error editorial -que deseo y pido por el bien de la historiografía se pueda subsanar en posteriores ediciones o que pueda ser editado por separado un poco más adelante-, estamos sin duda ante una investigación que marca un antes y un después, al proyectar luz y memoria a uno de los apartados más oscuros y olvidados de la Guerra Civil española.
Animo desde aquí a Manuel a que continúe el trabajo, a que no se desanime y no guarde en su archivo de los recuerdos como casos cerrados el breve pero valioso historial de esas víctimas, que los transforme en casos abiertos y que continúe la investigación hasta convertirla en su especialización, porque él bien sabe que “son todos los que están, pero que no están todos los que son”. Trabajo que ahora debe seguir llevando a cabo de forma pausada pero constante, con la tranquilidad que da una acertada labor emprendida y de la que sabe, sabemos, que se perpetuará como legado en el tiempo.
Y por último y como advertencia al lector quiero indicar, que citaré de forma singular la obra de Manuel Alejandro Aguilera Povedano sólo bajo el nombre y apellido del autor y como investigación unitaria y total; es decir, que haré referencia sin distinción tanto de la tesis como del libro y sin citar la página de referencia, para animar al lector a que haga un esfuerzo para que no falte en su biblioteca este fundamental y sin par libro de la Guerra Civil española.
El 10 de junio de 1936 se produce un enfrentamiento sindical en Málaga, los de la CNT asesinan de un balazo en la nuca al concejal comunista y de la UGT Andrés Rodríguez González, una hora después responden los de la UGT abatiendo a balazos al dirigente de la CNT Miguel Ortíz Acevedo. Al día siguiente es asesinado el socialista y Presidente de la Diputación Antonio Román Reina. Finaliza la batalla con la muerte de Carlos Santiago Robles obrero y de la CNT, y una bala perdida acaba con la vida de la niña de 11 años María Manzanares de la Cruz, hija de un militante a la CNT: _La Vanguardia, 12 de junio de 1936, p. 23 y 14 de junio, p. 26. ABC, 13 de junio de 1936, p. 31 y 14 de junio, p. 44._
A finales de julio de 1936 en Cataluña “la CNT mató a más de ochenta hombres, miembros de la UGT” del Transporte. La información es de un secreto confidente infiltrado en la CNT con buena y precisa información, que se la facilitó al cónsul soviético en Barcelona Vladimir Antonov-Ovseenko en una reunión que mantuvieron el día 12 de octubre, y que dos días después el cónsul elaboró el informe y lo envió a Moscú al Comisariado del Pueblo para Asuntos Exteriores: Alto secreto. Cónsul general de la URSS en Barcelona. 14 de octubre de 1936: _Ronald Radosh, Mary R. Habeck y Grigory Sevostianov. España traicionada. Stalin y la guerra civil. Nueva York, 2001, p. 76. Barcelona, 2002, p. 115_. (En lo sucesivo se citará la versión española). La información del asesinato de “más de ochenta miembros de la UGT” puede parecer algo exagerada, pero dicho dato lo viene a corroborar y a ampliar meses después la siguiente información: “El líder de la UGT del Transporte en Cataluña, Agustín Arcas, afirma que “la carrera de asesinatos de los obreros del transporte de la UGT llegó a 200”. Informe de radio III del PSUC. Barcelona 15 de enero de 1937”: _Manuel Aguilera. _
Dentro del comunista Quinto Regimiento se creó la Compañía de Acero y una de sus consignas era: “Si mi camarada avanza o retrocede sin órdenes, tengo derecho a disparar sobre él”: _Burnett Bolloten. La Guerra Civil española. Revolución y contrarrevolución. Madrid, 1997, p. 434._
Los asesinatos de modestos campesinos, artesanos y comerciantes, la mayoría partidarios del Frente Popular, asesinatos cometidos por la CNT-FAI al imponer e implantar por la fuerza de las armas las colectividades agrícolas: _Burnett Bolloten, pp. 155 a 159._
“Los anarquistas han puesto en práctica repetidamente, por medios administrativos, el llamado comunismo libertario, que es la caricatura más extrema del movimiento revolucionario. En los pueblos y capitales de provincia donde han abolido el dinero, retirado de la circulación, por la fuerza, el que poseía cada uno y estableciendo un sistema de cupones para absolutamente todos los bienes de consumo; han colectivizado todas las propiedades, incluidos los pájaros domésticos, etc. Cualquiera que protestara contra eso era declarado fascista y sometido a represión e incluso asesinado. Debido a esto hubo varios pequeños levantamientos, aplastados por las fuerzas armadas de los anarquistas. Jefe de Departamento del Servicio de Inteligencia del Ejército Rojo, comandante Nikonov, 20 de febrero de 1937”: _Ronald Radosh, Mary Habeck y Grigory Sevostianov, pp. 177 y 178._
Edward Knoblaugh corresponsal estadounidense en Madrid en 1936 escribe: “Los anarquistas y los socialistas-comunistas se mataban entre sí con regularidad uno o dos muertos al día. La liquidación de españoles partidarios de Trotsky y la ejecución de cientos de izquierdistas moderados, bajo acusación de sabotajes y actividades contrarrevolucionarias”: _Edward Knoblaugh. Corresponsal en España. (Nueva York, 1937). Madrid, 1967, pp. 226 y 271._
Entre los últimos días de julio o tres primeros de agosto de 1936, es fusilado en Buitrago (Madrid) por los comunistas el socialista teniente coronel Cuervo falsamente acusado de traición, según los testimonios del ex ministro de Gobernación del Frente Popular y socialista Julián Zugazagoítia, el ex vicesecretario de Interior del Frente Popular hermano y socialista Juan Simeón Vidarte , el ex gobernador del Banco Exterior de España el republicano Ramón López Barrantes, y el ex ministro de la Guerra del Frente Popular el general republicano Luis Castelló Pantoja : _Julián Zugazagoítia. Historia de la guerra en España. Buenos Aires, 1940, p. 130. Juan-Simeón Vidate. Todos fuimos culpables. Testimonio de un socialista español. México, 1973, pp. 391 y 392. Ramón López Barrantes. Mi exilio (1939-1951). Madrid, 1974, p. 67. Dolores Castelló Gauthier. Retazos de la vida del general Castelló. Madrid, 1988._
En Barcelona en agosto de 1936 fueron ejecutados por sus compañeros anarquistas, Fernández presidente del Sindicato de la Alimentación de la CNT y José Gardeñas y su grupo: _José Peirats. La C.N.T. en la revolución española. Toulouse, 1951, t. I, p. 181. Juan García Oliver. El eco de los pasos. Barcelona, 1978, p. 230. César Alcalá. La represión política en Cataluña. Madrid, 2005, p. 234._
El sociólogo e historiador nacido en Austria, Franz Borkenau, que fue colaborador de la Internacional Comunista, durante su estancia en Barcelona anotaba en su diario el 17 de agosto de 1936: “Un diputado comunista y miembro del comité central del partido de Madrid, Jesús Hernández, ha concedido una entrevista a un periódico francés no socialista (el Paris Midi, si no me equivoco) en que cubre de oprobios a los anarquista, dice a las claras que tras la derrota de Franco los comunistas les harán trizas”: _Franz Borkenau. El reñidero español. (Londres, 1937). Barcelona, 2001, p. 139._
Del 6 al 17 de diciembre de 1937 se celebró en París un congreso secreto de la Asociación Internacional de los Trabajadores o I Internacional, y en la intervención del secretario nacional del la CNT Mariano Vázquez declaró: “Por el momento, lo que nos interesa es ganar la guerra. Una vez que lo hayamos logrado, reanudaremos la ofensiva en el terreno social y entonces ¡la revolución no tardará en realizarse! Ganaremos y en España habrá un totalitarismo de la CNT”: Burnett Bolloten, pp. 762 y 763.
En definitiva, la lucha entre el comunismo prosoviético y el “comunismo libertario” (Burnett Bolloten, p. 143) no sometido a Moscú estaba servida.
A finales del verano de 1936 cerca de Barbastro (Huesca), “veinticinco miembros de la UGT fueron asesinados por los anarquistas_”: Ronald Radosh, Mary Habeck y Grigory Sevostianov, p. 115._
*Félix Marión “Benarda” había sido alcalde republicano de Apiés (Huesca) y desde finales de agosto de 1936 recorría la comarca lista en mano participando en una treintena de asesinatos, hasta que el 28 de octubre de 1936 fue asesinado de tres tiros en la cabeza por el capitán o comandante del Frente Popular Zapatero:* _José Mª Azpíroz Pascual. La voz del olvido. La Guerra Civil en Huesca y La Hoya. Huesca, 2007, pp. 444 y_ _445_. Internet: “_Fosa común-APIÉS_”. Para el socialista Ministerio de Cultura figura como una de las Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Represaliados del Franquismo.
El 6 de septiembre de 1936 es asesinado por comunistas el delegado de Abastos en Madrid y militante de la CNT Manuel López: _ABC, 8 de septiembre de 1936, p. 15. La Vanguardia, 8 de septiembre de 1936, p. 11. Manuel Aguilera._


----------



## I. de A. (18 Ago 2019)

*2*

Sobre el 20 de octubre de 1936, el general republicano José “Asensio se dirigió al frente de Tagus y ordenó allí mismo la ejecución de treinta milicianos que fueron descubiertos regresando a Madrid sin autorización”: _Edward Knoblaugh, p. 52._
La mañana del 31 de octubre de 1936, el coronel Ildefonso Puigdengolas Ponce de León durante una desbandada en el frente de Parla (Madrid) saca su pistola y asesina de un tiro a un capitán: “media docena de fusiles apuntan su rígida carga… Al coronel le tenían ya ganas por “faccioso”, pues llevaba en pocas fechas despachados a bastantes, en forma semejante a la empleada esa mañana”. Testigo el militar _Ángel Lamas Arroyo. Unos… y… otros… Barcelona, 1972, pp. 90 a 93_.
Esa versión de lo sucedido ha sido confirmada por familiares del coronel, según una reciente investigación de _Héctor Alonso García. El coronel Puigdengolas y la batalla de Badajoz (agosto de 1936). Valencia, 2014, pp. 323 a 336_.
El 1 de noviembre son asesinados en el frente de Madrid el comunista y brigadista alemán Hans Beimler y su ayudante. El caso es analizado en el tema editado: _“El asesinato del comunista y brigadista alemán Hans Beimler_*”.*
En cuanto a las ejecuciones y asesinatos en las Brigadas Internacionales está recogido y ampliado en el tema editado: *“*_Ejecuciones y asesinatos en las Brigadas Internacionales_*”. *
El 19 de noviembre de 1936 en el frente de la Ciudad Universitaria de Madrid, el líder anarquista Buenaventura Durruti es herido de muerte de un disparo a corta distancia y por la espalda.
En un informe “alto secreto” de noviembre de 1936 de fecha desconocida, pero que del mismo escrito del informe se deduce que fue elaborado dos o tres días antes del 14 de noviembre, el cónsul general de la URSS en Barcelona Vladimir Antonov-Ovseenko, lanzaba duras acusaciones contra Durruti colocándole en el centro de la diana: “Durruti estaba absolutamente en contra de enviar refuerzos a Madrid; atacó con duras palabras al gobierno central, “que se estaba preparando para la derrota”; calificó la situación de Madrid de desesperada, y concluyó que Madrid tenía una importancia puramente política, y no estratégica. Esa actitud por parte de Durruti, que goza de una influencia excepcional sobre todos los catalanes anarcosindicalistas que están en el frente, debía ser vencida costara lo que costara. Era necesario intervenir con fuerza. Y Durruti cedió, declarando que podría enviar a Madrid un millar de combatientes selectos. Al saber que se había “descubierto” cierto tipo de nuevas armas (Winchester), en lugar de enviar las unidades directamente desde el frente a Madrid, decidió enviarlas desarmadas a Barcelona, dejando sus armas (sistema Máuser) en el lugar que habían ocupado en el frente y llamando para que las sustituyeran a reservas (sin armas) de Barcelona. Así, Durruti consiguió su objetivo y el frente de Aragón no se debilitó. De esta forma, Durruti afianzaba el esfuerzo de la CNT y la FAI para socavar el apoyo armado del actual gobierno de Cataluña”: _Ronald Radosh, Mary Habeck y Grigory Sevostianov, pp. 122 y 123. Manuel Aguilera_ hace una excelente investigación del caso.
Las ejecuciones y asesinatos realizados por las anarquistas y autónomas Columna de Hierro y Columna del Rosal, sus enfrentamientos con otras fuerzas del Frente Popular; como por ejemplo, cuando la Columna de Hierro sembró el terror en Valencia en noviembre de 1936, y su batalla con la Guardia Popular Antifascista, policía socialista-comunista, con un saldo de 148 muertos: _Línea de Fuego_(diario de la Columna de Hierro), _5 de noviembre de 1936_citado en _Burnett Bolloten, pp. 527 y 528_. Según el ex vicesecretario de Interior del Frente Popular hermano y socialista _Juan SImeón_ _Vidarte_ los muertos fueron “cincuenta”, _p.612._
El joven poeta y dirigente comunista inglés John Cornford, el 14 de agosto de 1936 se unió en Liceña (Zaragoza) a una columna del POUM. Al mes siguiente cae enfermo y retorna a su casa de Cambridge. Regresa a España en noviembre y se incorpora a las Brigadas Internacionales, y en el frente de la Ciudad Universitaria recibe el primer aviso, es herido en la cabeza por fuego amigo. Destinado al frente de Córdoba muere en Lopera (Jaén) el 27 ó 28 de diciembre. Según confesó años después su madre Frances Cornford a Hugh Thomas, “a su hijo le habían disparado a posta sus compañeros del Partido Comunista porque estaba a punto de abandonarlo”: _Franz Borkenau, pp. 102, 131 y 135. “John Cornford: Biography ”en www.__spartacus.schoolnet.co.ut__. Miguel Alonso Baquer. La Guerra Civil española (Sesenta años después). Madrid, 1999, p. 407._
A finales de diciembre de 1936, en el pueblo tarraconense de La Fatarella hubo un enfrentamiento entre socialistas y comunistas de la UGT contra anarquistas de la CNT-FAI, “se restableció el orden después de que una veintena de hombres muriera en la lucha, que duró dos días”: _Edward Knoblaugh, pp. 226 y 227_. En realidad “todo comenzó el 22 de enero de 1937. La resistencia se tradujo en combates que se saldaron con 35 muertos en total, en su mayoría opositores a la colectivización”, entre ellos “17 militantes de izquierda_”: Manuel Aguilera._
Un caso poco conocido pero que de haber ocurrido en el otro bando hubiera hecho correr todavía ríos de tinta, es el asesinato de Constantina Jarque Santiago, conocidísima vedette catalana con el nombre de Tina de Jarque. Al parecer, Tina había ido reuniendo a lo largo de su vida artística joyas y dinero por valor de unos cuantos millones de pesetas; y juntamente con su amante Abel Domínguez conocido militante y dirigente de la CNT de Málaga, pretendían desde Madrid partir con su tesoro rumbo a la frontera francesa, pero en Castellón fueron detenidos por los milicianos y entre el 5 y el 10 de enero de 1937 fueron ejecutados. Un buen seguimiento del caso el realizado por: _Juan Antonio Ríos Carratalá. El tiempo de la desmesura. Barcelona, 2010, pp. 68 a 146._
El 16 y 17 de marzo de 1937, en Villanueva de Alcardete (Toledo), por orden del alcalde comunista y de la UGT fueron asesinados 16 anarquistas: _José María Ruiz Alonso. La Guerra Civil en la provincia de Toledo. Ciudad Real, 2004, t. I, pp. 482 y 483._
Caspe (Zaragoza) 14 de abril de 1937. Informe urgente al Comisario General de Guerra con respecto a lo sucedido a las columnas anarquista en Santa Quiteria, cerca de la navarra Sangüesa: “Un reducido número de aparatos, cazas casi todos ellos, se colocó encima de nuestras fuerzas, a las que ametralló terriblemente por espacio de más de TRES HORAS. Bajas y más bajas hasta sobrepasar con mucho el millar. Fueron inútiles todas las apelaciones hechas para que acudiesen nuestros cazas. Lo sucedido ha indignado a las Divisiones “Luis Jubert”, “Durruti” y “Ascaso”, que sospechan en esto maniobras de tipo político contra ellas. Y además, la desmoralización de nuestras fuerzas ante el golpe durísimo recibido ante el abandono por parte de nuestra aviación”. El Informe completo en www._asturiasrepublicana.com_, que lo titula: “_Las milicias de la CNT en el frente de Aragón víctimas de una horrorosa carnicería_”.
En Molins de Llobregat (Barcelona) el 25 de abril de 1937 es asesinado Roldán Cortada Dolcet dirigente del PSUC y de UGT. Al día siguiente en Puigcerdá (Gerona) son abatidos el anarquista Antonio Martín y dos de sus compañeros_: Burnett Bolloten, pp. 653 y 654. Ángel David Martín Rubio. Paz,_ _piedad, perdón… y verdad. La represión en la guerra civil: una síntesis definitiva. Madridejos (Toledo), 1997, p. 137. Manuel Aguilera_ hace una buena síntesis de todo ello_._
Antonio Sesé Artaso secretario de la UGT y dirigente del PSUC, el 6 de mayo de 1937 es herido de muerte de un disparo realizado por militantes del PSUC. En un informe secreto de 14 de octubre de 1936 elaborado por _André Marty_, el dirigente de la Internacional Comunista ponía ya a Antonio Sesé en la diana al afirmar: “Sesé, un hombre sospechoso desde todos los puntos de vista”: _Radosh, Habeck y Sevostianov, p. 73. Burnett Bolloten, pp. 690, 692 y 693. Manuel Aguilera._
Los sucesos del mayo catalán de 1937. Existe una amplia bibliografía sobre este importante tema, una buena síntesis está recogida en _Burnett Bolloten pp. 659 a 704. Manuel Aguilera_ realiza sin duda en mejor trabajo llevado a cabo hasta el momento, y sitúa “en toda Cataluña 279 víctimas mortales con nombre y apellidos”. De todas formas creo que sigue vigente la llamada de atención de unos de los primeros investigadores del número total de víctimas, _José Manuel Martínez_ _Bande_cuando advertía: “Sin embargo, las cifras reales deben ser forzosamente superiores, pues a los citados nominalmente en la relación deben añadirse otros que, por unas causas u otras, no fueron controlados: muertos en prisiones clandestinas o asesinados no conocidos o conocidos mucho después”: _La invasión de Aragón y el desembarco de Mallorca. Madrid, 1970, p. 237 llamada 281._


----------



## I. de A. (18 Ago 2019)

*y 3*

Al conocerse los sucesos de Barcelona, el 4 de mayo de 1937 fuerzas anarquistas abandonan sus posiciones en el frente de Aragón y se dirigen a la Ciudad Condal a defender a sus compañeros los anarquistas catalanes. A su paso por las poblaciones aragonesas camino de Cataluña se producen enfrentamientos, ejecuciones y asesinatos. _Manuel Aguilera_ en su investigación recoge con detalles todos estos acontecimientos.
Después del mayo catalán vendrían las represiones, primero contra el POUM, hasta casi su total exterminio. “En un informe a León Trotsky fechado el 6 de julio de 1937, Erwin Wolf (más tarde detenido y presumiblemente asesinado por la NKVD) afirmaba: “Es imposible decir cuántos miembros activos quedan del POUM. 100, 200, 300, como máximo. Es imposible localizarlos. Su actividad clandestina –a juzgar por sus octavillas ilegales- es mínima”: _Burnett Bolloten, llamada 84_ cuyo texto está en la _p. 783._
Andreu Nin Pérez, ex hermano, ex consejero de la Generalidad de Cataluña y uno de los líderes del POUM, es detenido en una muy preparada redada el 16 de junio de 1937 en Barcelona. Por orden del jefe del NKVD Alexander Orlov es trasladado a Madrid donde es torturado hasta la muerte y su cadáver nunca apareció. Tema editado: *“*_Los inconfesables crímenes del Frente Popular: el secreto horno crematorio de Alexander Orlov”._
“La participación del NKVD en multitud de crímenes en España, puede determinarse con un elevado grado de certeza, a pesar de que en algunos casos no existen pruebas directas”: _Boris Volodarsky. El caso Orlov. Los servicios secretos soviéticos en la guerra civil española. Barcelona, 2013, p. 223._
En julio de 1937 en Brunete (Madrid), “dieciocho hombres, entre ellos un teniente y tres suboficiales fueron fusilados. El comisario de la división y el comandante de la brigada (anarquistas) fueron fusilados por Líster”: Informe alto secreto del general Karol Sverchevski, “Walter”, recogido por Ronald _Radosh, Mary Habeck y Grigory Sevostianov, p. 563._
De las numerosas ejecuciones ordenadas por el comunista Enrique Líster, incluso de algunas de ellas alardeó ufano hasta el último día de su vida, se han tratado en el tema editado: *“*_Los asesinatos de Enrique Líster_ _(Jesús Liste Forján)”._ Tema en el que se analiza, entre otros, los 60 asesinados en el pueblo toledano de Mora.
Otro nuevo informe sobre las ejecuciones en Brunete en julio de 1937 afirma, que “la división de Líster se desmoronó y huyó. Se han aplicado las más duras medidas represivas. El 24 de julio fueron fusilados unos 400 de entre los que habían huido”: Informe fechado el 8 de octubre de 1937 del general y principal consejero militar soviético Grigori Shtern, recogido por _Antony Beevor. La Guerra Civil española. Barcelona, 2005, pp. 419 y 735._
Después de terminar con el POUM tras la batalla del mayo catalán en todo el territorio dominado por el Frente Popular, socialistas y comunistas desataron una campaña contra las colectividades agrarias anarquistas. Enrique Líster, el comandante comunista de la XI División fue el responsable de numerosos asesinatos de campesinos; pero tanto en número como en crueldad fue superado por su camarada comunista Valentín González, “el Campesino”: _Burnett Bolloten, pp. 795 a 797_.
Finalizada la liquidación de las colectividades agrarias le llegó el turno al anarquista Consejo de Aragón instalado en Caspe (Zaragoza). Aragón en julio de 1936 había quedado dividido en dos territorios, las capitales Zaragoza, Huesca y Teruel y algunas poblaciones eran zona nacional, y desde octubre los anarquistas se habían adueñado de la otra parte de Aragón, y que según los comunistas era zona dominada por el pillaje, el desorden y el crimen.
El 5 de agosto de 1937 el ministro de Defensa el socialista Indalencio Prieto Tuero llamó a su despacho Enrique Líster. Prieto muy astuto le dio la orden no escrita sino verbal, de que actuase sin contemplaciones y acabase con el anarquista Consejo de Aragón. Enrique Líster que además de asesino contaba con una de las mejores unidades armadas del Frente Popular cumplió eficazmente la orden verbal.
A finales de agosto, cuando las tropas comunistas de Líster casi dominaban todo el territorio aragonés que había estado en poder de los anarquistas, fue nombrado gobernador general para aquella zona el militante de Izquierda Republicana José Ignacio Mantecón, que llegó al mando de dos compañías de Guardias de Asalto. Con las tropas de Mantecón más las de Líster se dio por finalizada la misión: _Burnett Bolloten, pp. 797 a 807._
“77 Brigada Mixta, al incorporarse un reemplazo a dicha Brigada fueron asesinados en dos meses unos doscientos; por lo cual tuvo que ser reorganizada la Brigada sin haber entrado en combate. En el Batallón Alpino que cubrieron en el sector de la Sierra de Guadarrama, fueron asesinados unos 200 soldados”: _Causa General. La dominación roja en España. Ministerio de Justicia. Diciembre, 1943, pp. 299 y 301._
“4 de noviembre de 1937. (…) el “Gobierno soberano” de Asturias, que allí llaman “el gobernín”, nombró a Pradas [coronel Adolfo Prada Vaquero] comandante en jefe. Pradas se resolvió a emplear la manera fuerte contra los que se desbandaban o no se batían. Un día fusiló a tres jefes de brigada, a seis jefes de batallón y otros más, hasta diecisiete. Al día siguiente fusiló a ocho. Así restableció la disciplina y levantó la moral relativamente. Porque ha habido casos de poner las ametralladoras detrás de nuestras líneas, amenazando a quienes las defendían, o a quienes las abandonaban”: _Manuel Azaña. Obras completas. México, 1968, vol. IV, p. 847._
Con respecto a la declaración en noviembre de 1937 del comunista francés André Marty ante el Comité Central de su partido, responsabilizándose de casi quinientas ejecuciones ordenadas por él, todo ello está recogido y analizado en el tema editado: *“*_El texto de las 500 ejecuciones ordenadas por André Marty, “El Miguelito de Albacete”_*.*
El periodista “de The Times, Kim Philby, que trabajó para el servicio secreto ruso durante casi 30 años entre 1935 y 1964 [“Círculo de Cambridge” o “Los cinco de Cambridge”], puso una granada en el maletero del coche, que segó la vida de tres periodistas anglosajones, Dick Sheepshanks, Bradish Johnson y Edward Neil. Ocurrió en Caudé cerca de Teruel el último día de 1937”: _Hugh Thomas. ABC, 23 de mayo de 2010, p. 3._
“Un informe firmado por Rojo el 31 de diciembre de 1937 se refiere a la ejecución de seis “agitadores” a raíz de una desbandada. El Ejército del Ebro puso en funcionamiento un rigidísimo sistema disciplinario, que incluía una compañía correctiva en cada Cuerpo (…). Pero parece que se ha hecho desaparecer la documentación relativa al número de ejecuciones, que no hemos encontrado en los archivos”: _Michael Alpert. El ejército republicano en la guerra civil. Barcelona, 1977, pp. 222 y 223._
El 20 de enero de 1938 fueron fusilados en el pinar de Piedras Gordas, a tres kilómetros de la turolense Rubielos de Mora, 46 milicianos acusados de insubordinación: _Ángel David Martín Rubio, p. 125_. Y una buena investigación de _Pedro Corral. Si me quieres escribir: la batalla de Teruel: gloria y castigo de la 84ª Brigada Mixta del Ejército Popular. Barcelona, 2004._

Entre los meses de enero y febrero de 1938 en el frente de Teruel, una compañía anarquista con mando comunista después de absurdos ataques pierde el 80 por ciento de sus efectivos. Como represalia el anarquista Francisco Sabaté Llopart "Quico", asesina de un tiro al comisario comunista Ariño: _Antonio Téllez. La guerrilla urbana en España: Sabaté. Paris, 1972, pp. 16 y 17_.

En el frente de Aragón el 13 de abril de 1938, una compañía anarquista de la 26 División, al pasar por la carretera de Doncella frente a la base del Batallón disciplinario del comunista XI Cuerpo del ejército son llamados sus mandos a la base, y sus tres tenientes y el comisario político fusilados al día siguiente por la mañana: _Diego Abad de Santillán. Por qué perdimos la guerra. Una contribución a la historia de la tragedia española. Madrid, 1975, pp. 297 y 298._
En la huida de las tropas del Frente Popular camino de la frontera francesa, en febrero de 1939 fueron ejecutados 16 personas entre las poblaciones de Gironella y Olvan (Barcelona). En ese grupo de asesinados se encontraban Paulino Masforroll Canal y Ramón Morera Torrents, militantes de Esquerra Republicana de Catalunya y regidores del Ayuntamiento de Gironella; y juntamente con ellos también fue asesinado Luis Nicolau Fort.
Luis Nicolau Fort, “Leopoldo Noble”, era el famoso anarquista de la FAI que junto a otros dos compañeros participaron en el magnicidio del presidente del gobierno Eduardo Dato Iradier, el 8 de marzo de 1921 en Madrid. Como anarquista de acción violenta también se sabe, que el 27 de julio de 1936 había asesinado en Gironella al también anarquista Manuel Guixé Pijoan: _Josep M. Solé i Sabaté. Joan Villarroya i Font. La repressió a la reraguarda de Catalunya. Barcelona, 1989, vol. I, p. 322. María Teresa Martínez de Sas. Pelai Pagès i Blanch. Diccionari biogràfic del moviment obrer als Països Catalans. Barcelona, 2000, pp. 527 y 975. César Alcalá. La represión política en Cataluña (1936-1939). Madrid, 2005, p. 250._
“París 22-IV-39.
Compañero Cipriano Mera. Estimado amigo: (…). Si usted me pudiera facilitar la información de lo sucedido en Madrid se lo agradecería. ¿Por qué no se sublevaron mucho antes? Suyo y de la causa. Francisco Largo Caballero”: _Emilio Romero Gómez. Los papeles reservados de Emilio Romero Gómez. Barcelona, 1985, vol. I, p. 101_.
Del 5 al 13 de marzo de 1939 tuvo lugar en Madrid la última batalla de la guerra civil en la Guerra Civil, donde se enfrentaron fuerzas prosoviéticas socialistas y comunistas contra fuerzas anarquistas de Cipriano Mera Sanz y del militar profesional y republicano el hermano Segismundo Casado López. Tampoco se conoce el número exacto de muertos, pero en el detallado trabajo y sin duda la mejor investigación hasta el momento, _Manuel Aguilera_ documenta más de dos centenares de víctimas llegando a un “total de 262” de caídos en Madrid. Se sabía, por ejemplo, que entre esas víctimas estaban la del comunista y hermano coronel Luis Barceló Jover y la del también comunista comisario José Conesa, fusilados por orden del coronel o general Casado; y que anteriormente fuerzas de Barceló habían ejecutado a los ayudantes de Casado, los coroneles José Pérez Gazzolo, Arnoldo Fernández Urbano, Joaquín Otero Ferrer y al comisario Ángel Peinado Leal.
En su tesis doctoral _Manuel Aguilera_ aportaba un total de 982 víctimas, 898 perfectamente identificadas documentalmente con nombre y apellidos, y las 84 restantes también identificadas pero sin nombre ni apellidos; y que como bien matizaba en la introducción de su tesis, esos asesinados lo fueron “por motivos políticos o rencillas de grupo, no se han incluido los debidos exclusivamente a la disciplina militar”. En el libro queda excluido el soporte documental y se aporta un listado de 1000 víctimas, 909 identificadas con nombre y apellidos y las 91 restantes identificadas pero sin nombre y apellidos; pero como el mismo _Manuel Aguilera_ sabe, a esa cifra redonda final se podría haber añadido – y por el momento- más de 100 víctimas que también habían sido documentalmente identificadas. En definitiva, que “son todos los que están, pero no están todos los que son “.
Finalizada la Guerra Civil e incluso después de la II Guerra Mundial, asesinos comunistas prosoviéticos y comunistas libertarios refugiados en Francia continuaron eliminando antifascistas españoles, se estima que en Francia fueron eliminados cerca de 200, y de ellos hasta el momento se han identificado a 35. Y en España en la guerra del maquis que se prolongó hasta mediados de los años 50, la cifra total de eliminados e identificados hasta el momento -incluidos también los muertos por fuego amigo- es de 176. Así pues, de los asesinatos de exiliados y maquis cometidos en territorio francés se puede estimar que de cada 10 eliminados 8 ó 9 fueron obra de los comunistas fieles a Moscú, unos ejecutados por los militantes del PCE y otros ordenados directamente por la dirección del partido, es decir, Santiago Carrillo Solares y Dolores Ibarruri Gómez, entre otros; y de los otros 1 ó 2 eliminados los responsables fueron los comunistas libertarios o anarquistas. En cuanto a los asesinatos cometidos en España se puede estimar que de cada 10 maquis 7 u 8 fueron eliminados por los comunistas prosoviéticos, y los otros 2 ó 3 maquis eliminados por los comunistas libertarios o anarquistas. Todo ello es tratado en el tema editado: *“*_Exiliados y maquis asesinados por los comunistas”._

Ángel Manuel González Fernández, mayo de 2012 y noviembre de 2015.


----------



## fredesvindo (18 Ago 2019)

* Buscaban a dos republicanos fusilados... y encontraron a 72 soldados franquistas enterrados *

Los trabajos de exhumación para dar con los cuerpos de los republicanos *José Valls* y *Luis Messeguer*, dos vecinos de *Borriol* detenidos y fusilados después de que las tropas franquistas entraran en el pueblo, no han dado el fruto deseado a pesar de que el *Grupo para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica* *(GPRMH)* de la *Comunidad Valenciana* estaba convencido de que darían con ellos. La excavación que arrancó en septiembre del pasado año ha dado con 17 cuerpos. Ninguno de ellos corresponde a las dos víctimas de la* Guerra Civil*, ni son represaliados del franquismo. Por el contrario, el grupo ha dado con dos hallazgos.

El camposanto de *Borriol* esconde los restos de otros ocho vecinos que murieron en el bombardeo del 11 de junio de 1938 (un día antes de la entrada de las tropas nacionales) y de los que nadie sabía. Pero también, que entre las fosas cavadas en aquella época yacen los restos de hasta *72 soldados franquistas* que fueron enterrados entre el 5 y el 17 de septiembre de ese mismo año. *Valls* y *Messeguer* fueron fusilados el día 2. El grupo sostiene que todos ellos están enterrados en algún punto del cementerio de *Borriol*, pero que las constantes ampliaciones, obras y movimientos de tierra puede hacer casi imposible dar con ellos

*Miguel Mesquida*, el arqueólogo director de los trabajos, explicó que tras conocer esta información hablaron con tres enterradores. _"Nos dijeron que, tras la guerra, cuando preparaban tumbas o realizaban otros trabajos sacaban botas militares, pistolas, cascos..."_, apuntó. La necesidad de hacer más enterramientos hizo que los cuerpos_ "acabaran revueltos o en el osario, con la misma suerte que seguramente tuvieron José Valls y Messeguer"._ Aunque no descarta que parte de los cuerpos permanezcan en una fosa.


Para *Matías Alonso*, el portavoz del *GPRMH*, este descubrimiento es_ "un ejemplo"_ de la importancia de este tipo de trabajos_ "y de cuánto queda por estudiar y descubrir". "Son 72 soldados que ganaron la guerra y que están ahí ignorados, han tenido el mismo castigo vencedores y perdedores",_ apostilló. *Alonso* explica que las fechas en las que murieron (probablemente en una ofensiva local) ya había entrado en combate la llamada *Quinta del Biberón*, por lo que podría ser que todavía haya algún familiar buscándolos. Por ello van a publicar todos los nombres en su página web.

La importancia de que se difundan estos nombres quedó patente en la rueda de prensa ofrecida ayer para presentar las conclusiones de estos trabajos de exhumación. Cuando *Mesquida* exhibió los nombres de los ocho vecinos que murieron en el bombardeo, una mujer levantó la mano porque leyó en el listado el nombre de su bisabuelo._ "Sabíamos que murió así, pero no dónde estaba",_ dijo después. *Matías Alonso* mostró, no obstante, su decepción porque los trabajos de exhumación no hayan dado finalmente con los cuerpos de los fusilados.

Entre los próximos objetivos, el *GPRMH*, que llevará a cabo una acción didáctica mediante un campamento para enseñar lo que hay por la zona de* El Toro*, está pendiente de finalizar los trabajos del soldado desconocido de esta localidad castellonense, así como de_ "acabar la vergüenza de la actitud oficial en Valencia contra Teófilo Alcorisa y sus familiares, ya que el Ayuntamiento lleva cinco años sin querer dar los restos de este fusilado en 1947"_.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Ago 2019)

**
*ENTREVISTA | MARTÍN ARNAL"Merecemos saber cómo se ejecutó a los represaliados de la Guerra Civil y que se condene a los responsables aun después de muertos"*
*Martín Arnal, de 97 años, ha recuperado recientemente los restos de su hermano Román, asesinado en Huesca en enero de 1937 junto a otro hermano, José, y varios vecinos más de la localidad de Angüés, que se encontraban en fosas comunes del cementerio de Las Mártires de Huesca
Histórico del anarcosindicalismo aragonés, luchó en la Guerra Civil, también al lado del maquis, participó en la construcción de la Línea Maginot y estuvo interno en un campo de concentración al otro lado de los Pirineos durante su exilio francés

A los 97 años, Martín Arnal Mur todavía reside en su localidad natal, Angüés, donde 31 vecinos fueron detenidos en las primeras horas de la Guerra Civil y ejecutados durante los meses posteriores. Entre ellos, sus hermanos Román y José. Se comunica con su pareja, Ángela, en francés. La lengua que tuvo que aprender y emplear durante su exilio hasta después de la muerte de Franco. Este histórico del anarcosindicalismo aragonés, uno de los últimos testimonios vivos de aquel tiempo, no pide revancha sino reparación. Y mantiene clavadas en el fondo del alma aquellas palabras de Ramón Serrano Súñer: "No hay españoles fuera de España".*

Con salud, una cabeza lúcida, una mente privilegiada y un discurso muy articulado -cumplirá 98 en noviembre, y subiendo-, Martín Arnal ha visto en las últimas semanas cumplido una parte de su objetivo vital. La apertura de una fosa común en el cementerio de Las Mártires de Huesca permitió el hallazgo de los restos de cinco de aquellos angüesinos; también los de su hermano Román, asesinado el 4 de enero de 1937. Los análisis científicos corroboraron que se trataba de él. Martín asistió a aquellas jornadas de trabajo en el camposanto, que seguirán hasta que se complete el objetivo de devolver los nombres y apellidos a 23 de aquellos jóvenes víctimas de la represión.

"Ahora esperamos que llegue septiembre porque continuaremos abriendo otras fosas. Hay mucha gente de Angüés que desapareció en las mismas condiciones que mi hermano en los primeros días de 1937. Por eso pensamos que se queden allí los cuerpos que han permanecido 82 años juntos, pero con un entierro más digno del que tuvieron", anuncia Martín, que permaneció al lado de los equipos de trabajo con calor seco y frío helador, durante largas horas y sin descomponer el gesto.
Angüés era entonces un foco de militancia anarquista, con una notable presencia de la CNT y la FAI. Con el comienzo de la guerra, los destacamentos de la Guardia Civil de la zona se tuvieron que replegar ante el empuje de las milicias procedentes de Barbastro. En su huida se llevaron consigo detenidos a varios de los habitantes tachados de "rojos" y "con la aquiescencia de la burguesía de Angüés". Martín se convirtió en testigo directo de unos días marcados por la incertidumbre. "No hubo tribunales ni nada para juzgar a la gente con la guerra en pleno apogeo. Esa gente no tenía nada que ver con el conflicto pero se siguió matando como si nada hasta después de terminada la guerra, durante toda la dictadura", lamenta.

Arnal pide hoy "que se haga justicia y se les devuelva la dignidad. Queremos conocer en qué condiciones murieron en medio de una matanza tan terrible". Con el miedo y la urgencia instalados en el alma, sería movilizado por el ejército republicano para incorporarse al frente de Huesca en 1938 después de participar en la colectivización de la economía y medios de subsistencia del pueblo. "No sabíamos qué iba a suceder con todos ellos, ni tuvimos noticias salvo de algún evadido que nos decía que en esa zona no se respetaba nada y se estaba matando. Tuve que esperar al final de la guerra para conocer, más o menos, lo que había sucedido"; se llevaron a José y a Román presos a Jaca, les reclamaron "los caciques del pueblo y pidieron para ellos la pena de muerte. En una semana mataron a todos".
Era "un secreto" que comenzó a revelarse con la muerte del dictador. Antes, "los asesinados no existían y no teníamos derecho a acceder a los archivos". Martín Arnal y otras familias de los represaliados en Aragón han emprendido desde entonces la concreción de un puzzle de muchas piezas. "Una señora me dijo con esperanza que a su marido, según pudo saber, lo habían ‘liberado’ de la cárcel de Huesca. Pero esto solo era una forma de que su director se lavase las manos. Les ‘liberaba’ y en la puerta les estaba esperando la camioneta de la Falange y los requetés para llevárselos y ajusticiarlos en las tapias del cementerio y por las calles. Después se los llevaban en ambulancias y los echaban en las fosas comunes", rememora.
Martín tomó parte en la construcción de fortificaciones y trincheras en Monflorite y vivió su primer exilio en Francia con el avance imparable de las tropas franquistas. Retornó por Cataluña a comienzos de 1939 para unirse a los últimos coletazos de la Guerra Civil. De nuevo en el país vecino, sus avatares describen la historia europea: estuvo interno en campos de concentración franceses, trabajó en la construcción de la Línea Maginot, huyó de los nazis y reorganizó de forma clandestina la CNT. Formó parte del maquis, responsable de vigilar la frontera y reconocer el terreno para el paso de guerrilleros por la zona de Sobrarbe. "Los aviones alemanes e italianos, que llevaban la iniciativa en la guerra, nos chafaban y no podíamos resistir. Me marché de Huesca a Francia por Benasque con la manta al cuello porque era la única manera de sobrevivir. No era llegar a Francia y ponerse a trabajar. Suponía llegar a un país sin ninguna manera de encontrar trabajo. Fue un exilio terrible. Nos salvó la vida pero no de las miserias de los campos de concentración del Mediterráneo", rememora.
Esos campos se levantaron con un eufemismo: "Para ellos era un campo de retención. Sin la pena de muerte, como en Alemania, pero nos faltaban la comida y el aseo. Se trataba, en mi caso, de un terreno con una alambrada alrededor en una playa casi virgen. Nuestro techo era el cielo y la arena, nuestro colchón. La comida llegaba cada semana en pésimas condiciones. Los primeros tiempos fueron muy malos". Martín Arnal vivió exiliado en Francia más de 60 años y a partir de 1975 ‘recuperó’ la nacionalidad española. "Serrano Súñer dijo que no éramos españoles porque habíamos renunciado a España. Mintió. Nosotros mantuvimos el amor a España y por eso a la muerte de Franco quisimos regresar para vivir en las mismas condiciones que el resto de españoles", subraya.

Ahora, asiste con alivio a un cambio de paradigma en la relación del país con su pasado más reciente, que ha pasado en su opinión del olvido a una más que necesaria memoria histórica y sentimental: "Tendríamos que seguir el camino de una verdadera democracia en la que se pudiera juzgar y condenar a los responsables, nos merecemos saber qué hicieron, y conocer las causas de tantas desapariciones. Eso queremos las familias diezmadas por este golpe de estado cruel del fascismo. Ellos son los que empezaron a matar. No digo que no hubiese actos de venganza por parte de los republicanos, pero era un tiempo de guerra y ellos siguieron matando desde el 1 de abril de 1939 hasta 1975. Lo que emprendió Franco fue un genocidio".


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Ago 2019)

*Badajoz se entrega a los legionarios y a los “regulares” marroquíes / Badajoz está entregue aos legionarios e aos “regulares” marroquinos*
(Traducción al castellano de Gabino Alonso)
_Mario Neves
*Frontera de Caía, 15 (por teléfono).- Soy el primer periodista portugués en entrar en Badajoz después de quedar la ciudad en manos de los rebeldes. Acabo de presenciar un espectáculo de desolación y pavor y que no se borrara fácilmente de mis ojos.*
Ayer, al finalizar la tarde, en las proximidades de la ciudad fronteriza, se dejó de escuchar el pequeño cañón, lo que nos dió a conocer que la plaza estaba ya en las manos de los rebeldes. Un silencio trágico, un silencio de muerte, envolvía a distancia el caserío. Realizamos esfuerzos para poder entrar en la capital extremeña. Nadie nos quería acercar, por miedo a los legionarios, que aún debían estar bastante excitados por la victoria
*De madrugada, en la frontera…
Hoy, a las dos de la madrugada, con dos periodistas franceses que se encontraban aquí, Marce Dany, de "Havas" y Jacques Berthet, de "Temps". Hicimos una tentativa para forzar la “consigne”. Atravesamos la frontera y hablamos con los carabineros del puesto español, que intentaron disuadirnos de nuestro propósito. Numerosos falangistas aguardaban también con sus coches la hora propicia para entrar en la ciudad. Un muchacho entusiasta de la causa nacional se prestó a conducirnos, pero su jefe se lo prohibió terminantemente.
Telefoneamos a todos los hoteles de Badajoz, con la esperanza de encontrar a alguno de nuestros camaradas, que venidos desde Sevilla, habrán entrado con las columnas de los rebeldes. La ciudad está de hecho, tomada, pero ningún periodista extranjero consiguió aún la autorización para acceder a sus viejas murallas.
Nos ponemos en comunicación con la Comandancia militar, que, después de numerosas solicitudes, nos conceden la deseada autorización.
Eran las tres de la madrugada, teníamos autorización para continuar, pero no disponíamos de un automóvil que nos llevase. La noche, a pesar de ser estrellada, estaba en oscuridad total. Intentar el viaje a pie era una temeridad inútil. Por eso decidimos esperar hasta la mañana.

Badajoz a la vista
Eran las nueve y media cuando conseguimos, finalmente, coger el primer automóvil de falangistas que partía para la ciudad.
Al entrar por la Puerta de Palma, los marroquíes estaban de centinelas, los falangistas que nos acompañaban nos sirvieron de salvoconducto.
Nos dirigimos inmediatamente a la Comandancia militar, en cuya recepción había un gran movimiento. Alterada después de días de sucesivos bombardeos, la población salió a la calle. Se ven banderas blancas en casi todas las ventanas. Las mujeres están vestidas de luto. Las calles presentan un aspecto desolador, llenas de destrozos de los bombardeos. Los camiones de las columnas rebeldes impiden el transito. Llegan cargados de material bélico y de ingeniería, para abrir trincheras, construir puentes y reparar carreteras.
Junto a la paredes de la Comandancia, la calle estaba salpicada de sangre
El aspecto de la ciudad
Recorremos la ciudad rápidamente. Los estragos causados por los bombardeos son importantes. Verificamos, sin embargo, que no hubo muchos incendios. Solo el Teatro Lópes de Ayala se encontraba completamente destruido por el fuego. Próximo a este, está el Hospital Provincial, donde cayeron algunas bombas de aviación que destruyeron varias salas. Me informan entre tanto, que los pacientes fueron desalojados de allí antes de comenzar los bombardeos.

Nos dirigimos enseguida a la plaza de toros, donde se concentraban los camiones de las milicias populares. Muchos de ellos estaban destruidos. Al lado se ve un carro blindado con la inscripción “Frente Popular. D. Benito. Nº 10“.
Este local fue bombardeado varias veces. En la arena aun quedan algunos cadáveres, lo que da a la plaza un aspecto macabro de teatro anatómico. Aquí y allí hay algunas bombas por explotar, lo que hace difícil y peligrosa una visita en profundidad.

Estamos ahora en la calle Ramón Albarrán, que es una de las más sacrificadas por el bombardeo aéreo. El edificio donde está instalado el "centro obrero" es ahora un cuartel de "Falange Española". Jóvenes falangistas armados vigilan la entrada.

Vamos andando hasta el barrio de San Andrés, un aglomerado de casas pobres, donde vivía gente humilde, y que fue uno de los que más sufrió los bombardeos aéreos. Las muros de algunas habitaciones aun se conservan en pie, pero los interiores de las viviendas están casi completamente destruidos.

Por entre las ruinas, removiendo montañas de destrozos, pobres mujeres recogen inútilmente sus enseres, gimiendo y llorando su desgracia.

—¡Vean, vean, en que estados quedo nuestra casa!

Hiela el corazón ver a esa humilde gente, que se lamenta, con la mirada reflejando el pavor de la tragedia que acaban de vivir.
Junto a las murallas

Llegamos, finalmente a “Puerta Trinidad”, uno de los puntos por donde entraron ayer los legionarios, en un arranque memorable, que quedará en los anales militares del Tercio.

Las murallas están todas protegidas por sacos de arena, junto a los cuales se ven los centenares cartuchos de las balas que se dispararon, lo que demuestra que la resistencia estaba a la altura

Del ataque en valentía y tenacidad, algunos cadáveres aun no han sido retirados.

La catedral, en cuyas torres habían sido colocadas ametralladoras, está bastante dañada. En la nave central, dos cadáveres aguardan aun sepultura.

En el palacio episcopal, donde estaba instalada la federación socialista, los estragos son también considerables. Otros edificios sufrieron igualmente con el bombardeo, que durante tres días batió sin tregua la ciudad, abreviando así su inútil resistencia.
Como trascurrió el ataque

En la comandancia militar, somos recibidos amablemente por un capitán del tercio, que nos describe el ataque a la ciudad. Tres columnas tomaron parte en ella: una de "regulares” marroquíes, comandada por el teniente coronel Ascensio, otra de legionarios, al comando de Castejón y otra de “regulares” comandada por De Oro. El teniente coronel Yagüe dirigió personalmente el ataque, que comenzó antes de ayer por la noche, intensificándose aun más ayer. De aquellas columnas, solo dos actuaron: la de Ascensio y la de Castejón. La otra se mantuvo en la retaguardia, para actuar ante cualquier eventualidad. Los hombres de Castejón entraron en la ciudad por el cuartel de Menacho, a través de una brecha en la muralla. La otra columna forzó la entrada también por una abertura que existe próxima a la carretera de Mérida. Fue esta la que tuvo más bajas.

La primera compañía que avanzó estaba constituida por 120 hombres. Los adversarios se defendieron como leones. Los legionarios dieron entonces una carga de bayoneta que es considerada como el reto más notable que el tercio ha realizado en toda su existencia. Fue una arrancada brillante, que llevo a la derrota de los últimos defensores de Badajoz.

Solo esta compañía tuvo 80 bajas, entre las cuales más de 25 resultaron muertos. De sus cinco oficiales, dos murieron y los tres restantes quedaron gravemente heridos.

Este ataque comenzó ayer a las 16.30 horas y se prolongó hasta cerca de las 19 horas. Las dos columnas que atacaron estaban compuestas cada una por dos “banderas” del tercio y por un “tabor” de regulares marroquíes, con un total de 2.500 hombres. Solo ayer estas dos columnas consiguieron reunificarse, pues avanzaban cada una por su lado.

Por el camino, se les juntaron varios “requetés” y numerosos falangistas, a los que era confiada la policía y guarda de las poblaciones que iban siendo tomadas.
Aviones sobre la ciudad

Poco antes del mediodía, cuando nos encontrábamos fuera de las puertas de la ciudad, próximos a un riachuelo que aun estaba llenos de cadáveres, se escucho el roncar de los aviones, a gran altura.

Sobre la ciudad. Los legionarios y los regulares, que ocupaban varios puntos fuera de la ciudad, se reunían rápidamente, a un toque vibrante de clarin.

Poco después, los aviones pasaban por encima nuestra, muy altos sobre el cielo azul, desplegando el terror sobre la población, Eran aviones gubernamentales que venían desde Madrid y que dejaban caer algunas bombas, sin resultados, porque ninguna dio en el clavo, perdiéndose en campos próximos, después de levantar grandes polvaredas de tierra y metralla.
Escuchando al coronel Yagüe

Estábamos de nuevo en la Comandancia, donde conseguimos llegar junto al teniente coronel Yagüe. Es un hombre alto, fuerte, de pelo grisáceo, que está visiblemente atareado, recibiendo constantemente notas de sus oficiales y dando ordenes rápidas.

Nos recibe de pie y nos indica que esta muy satisfecho con el resultado obtenido ayer por las fuerza a su mando. Y recalco: 

—La acción del ejercito sublevado que ayer se desenvolvió a las puertas de Badajoz fue la más importante desde que empezó la revolución.
Le preguntamos si había muchos prisioneros, Nos respondió que si y nos informó que se requisaron 3.000 escopetas de cañón largo, algunas ametralladoras y una pequeña batería de cañones

—Y fusilamientos…, dijimos nosotros. Hay quien habla de dos mil….

El comandante Yagüe mira para nosotros, sorprendido con esta pregunta, y declara:
—No deben ser tantos.

—¿Van a quedarse aquí mucho tiempo?

—Mi deseo es partir para Madrid en cuanto pueda.

—¿La campaña será larga ?

Con una sonrisa, termina sus breves declaraciones.

—No, ellos corren mucho….

Más tarde, en torno a las 13.30, las campanas de la catedral repicaron y se escuchó el agudo sonido de una sirena. Eran dos aviones gubernamentales que se aproximaban, lo que obligó a la población a esconderse en los refugios. Estos sin embargo, cruzaron el cielo tranquilamente y alejaron sin dejar caer ninguna bomba.

Pero los “raids” no cesan. A las 15.30, nuevos aviones de Madrid volaron sobre la ciudad, volviendo a perderse a lo lejos sin dejar rastro.

Eran las 16.30 cuando conseguí regresar al Caía. Fue el nuevo alcalde de la ciudad, nombrado por el gobierno de Burgos, quien me facilito el trasporte. Quiso requisar un automóvil, pero no había ninguno requisable, providencialmente apareció un falangista que se ofreció para acercarme hasta la frontera donde telefoneo a toda prisa estas notas tomadas nerviosamente, que no conseguirán dar una idea real del espectáculo de desolación y del horror que vieron mis ojos.

Fueron pegados editoriales declarando el estado de guerra en todo el territorio de la provincia y determinando que quedan sujetos al código de justicia militar todos aquellos que intentaran alterar el orden u oponerse por cualquier medio a las decisiones de las autoridades.

Un gran silencio envuelve toda la ciudad, que acaba de sumirse en una tremenda pesadilla.*_


----------



## I. de A. (18 Ago 2019)

*La Ley de Memoria Histórica, una herramienta para asesinar la memoria de las víctimas del comunismo*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 13 octubre, 2016

La noche del 6 al 7 de noviembre de 1935 eran asesinados por pilstoleros comunistas dos jóvenes militantes de Falange en la calle San Vicente de Sevilla. Eran Eduardo Rivas y Jerónimo Pérez de la Rosa. Pintor y estudiante de 21 y 19 años. Varios pistoleros comunistas, según declararon los testigos, les rodearon y abrieron fuego contra ellos. Mataron en el acto a Rivas y dejaron malherido a Pérez de la Rosa, que llegó andando a una casa de socorro próxima, donde murió ahogado por la sangre que le encharcó los pulmones.











Jamás se investigó el crimen en profundidad. La policía abrió diligencias, pero no terminó la investigación ya que la cerró a las pocas horas. El estudiante era una persona muy respetada en los ámbitos universitarios y la Universidad de Sevilla declaró un día de luto y cerró sus puertas durante ese día en homenaje a la víctima.
Rivas era hijo de un comisario de policía, pese a la insistencia de su padre, desde el ministerio de Gobernación se ordenó no depurar responsabilidades para evitar encrespar los ánimos de las milicias de izquierdas.





Estas dos víctimas de pistoleros comunistas vuelven a ser asesinados hoy en Sevilla. Y es que el Ayuntamiento de la capital hispalense ha decidido aplicar la Ley de Memoria Histórica y retirarles las calles que les recordaban en esa ciudad. Una nueva muestra del carácter revnchista con el que se está aplicando esa legislación ya que son dos víctimas que fueron asesinadas antes de la Guerra Civil. Por lo tanto no son susceptibles de ser afectadas por la ley que promulgó Zapatero.
Esa ley establece que “Las Administraciones públicas, en el ejercicio de sus competencias, tomarán las medidas oportunas para la retirada de escudos, insignias, placas y otros objetos o menciones conmemorativas de exaltación, personal o colectiva, de la sublevación militar, de la Guerra Civil y de la represión de la Dictadura. Entre estas medidas podrá incluirse la retirada de subvenciones o ayudas públicas”.





p>
Evidentemente ninguna de estas dos víctimas inocentes pudieron exaltar la sublevación militar porque fueron asesinados ocho meses antes de que se produjera. Tampoco, por lo tanto pudieron paticipar en la Guerra Civil y, mucho menos, en la represión posbélica. Pero la izquierda que gobierna en el consistorio sevillano, con el voto favorable -y cobarde del Partido Popular- han decidido volver a asesinarlos, en este caso asesinar su memoria, no dejando rastro ni recuerdo de los crímenes cometidos por los comunistas españoles.
PUBLICIDAD






p>
El caso no fue una cuestión menor. En su momento, José Antonio Primo de Rivera, entonces diputado en el Congreso, habló de este tema en sede parlamentaria. Por su interés, reproducimos a continuación sus palabras:
LOS MUERTOS DE LA FALANGE EN EL PARLAMENTO

(Discurso pronunciado en el Parlamento el 8 de noviembre de 1935)
El señor PRIMO DE RIVERA:


Señores diputados, escuetamente: en la noche de anteayer a ayer han sido asesinados en Sevilla dos muchachos de la Falange. Se llamaban Eduardo Rivas y Jerónimo de la Rosa. ¿Señoritos fascistas? El uno, un modesto pintor; el otro, un humilde estudiante y empleado de ferrocarriles. ¿Se alistaron en la Falange por defender al capitalismo? ¡Qué tenían que ver ellos con el capitalismo! Si acaso padecerían alguno de sus defectos. Se alistaron en la Falange porque se dieron cuenta de que el mundo entero está en crisis espiritual, de que se ha roto la armonía entre el destino de los hombres y el destino de las colectividades. Ellos dos no eran anarquistas; no estaban conformes en que se sacrificase el destino de la colectividad al destino del individuo; no eran partidarios de ninguna forma de Estado absorbente y total; por eso no querían que desapareciese el destino individual en el destino colectivo. Creyeron que el modo de recobrar la armonía entre los individuos y las colectividades era este conjunto de lo sindical y lo nacional que se defiende, contra mentiras, contra deformaciones, contra sorderas, en el ideario de la Falange. Y se alistaron a la Falange, y salieron hace dos noches a pegar por Sevilla los anuncios de un periódico permitido. Y cuando estaban pegando los anuncios en la pared fueron cazados a mansalva; uno quedó muerto sobre la acera, y el otro murió en el hospital pocas horas después.
Ya comprenderéis que no vengo a formular una «enérgica protesta», como es uso parlamentario; vengo a formular una acusación. En las calles de Sevilla se están sustanciando a tiros las cuestiones entre los bandos políticos desde hace más de un año. La Falange tiene el orgullo de decir que ni una sola vez ha iniciado las agresiones. La Falange puede decir que ni una sola vez se le ha probado una agresión. Muere un día un obrero alistado a la Falange; la ciudad entera señala como inductor del asesinato al partido comunista; no se cierra un solo Centro comunista, no se impone una sola sanción a ningún comunista conocido, no ocurre nada. A veces, los Tribunales logran hacer justicia; otras veces no lo logran. Pero a los pocos días, cuando ya van dos o tres agresiones contra los de la Falange, reciben unos tiros unos cuantos comunistas en la puerta de su Centro. (El señor Bolívar: «Fueron asesinados». –Fuertes protestas.) Sin más averiguaciones, el gobernador de Sevilla encarcela, no a los que presume autores –presunción que ante los tribunales se ha destruido–, sino a quince de los dirigentes de la Falange, e impone a cada uno 5.000 pesetas de multa y acuerda la clausura de todos los Centros de la provincia. Era tan injusta la multa, que el señor ministro de la Gobernación, a la sazón don Manuel Portela Valladares, sólo por una conversación mantenida conmigo revocó la multa de todos y mandó ponerlos en libertad.
Pero, en cambio, vuelve ahora a caer muerto uno, y a las pocas horas otro, de los afiliados a la Falange. Parece que la imputación de represalia es bien clara; sin embargo, no se cierran los Centros comunistas, no se detiene a un solo comunista, no se impone una multa a ningún comunista. Es decir, que este gobernador de Sevilla, incapaz de garantizar por sí mismo la seguridad de la vida de los ciudadanos, ni siquiera tiene la que sería un poco salvaje gallardía de dejarlos que sustancien sus cuestiones por igual, sino que se dedica a hacer que un bando tenga que estar inerme, a hacer que un bando no tenga siquiera sitios de reunión donde poder ponerse de acuerdo unos cuantos para pegar carteles por las calles, y, en cambio, tiene todas las benevolencias para el otro.
Esto, que sería en cualquier caso una dejación irritante de autoridad, que sería en cualquier caso una complicidad criminal con uno de los bandos, y cabalmente con el bando que ha iniciado las agresiones siempre, se agrava mucho más, señor ministro de la Gobernación y señores diputados todos –no sé, si acaso, con la excepción del señor Bolívar–, en las circunstancias presentes. En España se está agitando, cada vez más violento, un estado revolucionario terriblemente amenazador para los tradicionalistas y para vosotros, para los liberales burgueses, para los republicanos de izquierda.
Aquí tengo, señor ministro de la Gobernación, una publicación no clandestina. Es un libro que se llama Octubre, y que he podido comprar pagando su precio. Al respaldo pone la imprenta donde se imprime; a la vuelta de la primera página dice la editorial que lo produce, y por si faltase algo, no más que frente a la declaración previa, se afirma que es un libro de acuerdos y de actitudes de la Juventud socialista, y que con tono oficial lo publica su presidente, nuestro compañero de Parlamento don Carlos Hernández Zancajo. En este libro, que no es una publicación clandestina, en la página 160 se estampan las conclusiones de la Federación de Juventudes socialistas. Quisiera que el señor presidente me permitiese leer tres o cuatro renglones, no más de una docena de renglones, en todo caso.
Las conclusiones de las Juventudes socialistas son éstas: «Por la bolchevización del partido socialista. Expulsión del reformismo. Eliminación del centrismo de los puestos de dirección. Abandono de la II Internacional. Por la transformación de la estructura del partido –escuchad esto– en un sentido centralista y con un aparato ilegal». Esto no se dice en una publicación clandestina; se formula el propósito de crear un aparato ilegal por una asociación reconocida en un libro que todos podéis comprar por tres pesetas. «Por la unificación política del proletariado español en el partido socialista. Por la propaganda antimilitarista. Por la unificación del movimiento sindical. Por la derrota de la burguesía –en la que entráis vosotros– y el triunfo de la revolución bajo la forma de la dictadura proletaria».. A ver si vosotros, los republicanos de izquierda, estáis dispuestos a preferir esta o la otra dictadura. (Un señor diputado: «Ninguna».) Pues por eso os lo digo. «Por la reconstrucción del movimiento obrero nacional sobre la base de la revolución rusa.» Y luego este párrafo: «Las Juventudes socialistas consideran como jefe e iniciador de este resurgimiento revolucionario al camarada Largo Caballero, hoy víctima de la reacción, que ve en él su enemigo, más firme».
Este es el tono del movimiento revolucionario que se prepara; esto es lo que se agita cada vez más áspero, cada vez más hostil, cada vez más seco, bajo estas coaliciones, más o menos probables, de los socialistas como los republicanos de izquierda, esto: una dictadura de tipo asiático, ruso, sin el menor resto de aquella emoción sentimental que alentó en sus principios a los movimientos obreros. Esto es lo que se está preparando en España; esto es lo que está rugiendo bajo la indiferencia de España (Muy bien), y en muchas provincias de España donde no hay censura, y en otras donde la hay, se publican periódicos comunistas y casi todos los domingos se celebran mítines de propaganda comunista, donde hay puños en alto.
Ante todo esto, todos vosotros estáis distraídos, y, perdóneme el señor n–finistro de la Gobernación, la censura cree que cumple con su deber, o el Gobierno delega su deber en la censura, haciéndole que tache noticias como esta del asesinato de mis dos magníficos camaradas de Sevilla, que sería muestra para impresionamos a todos, para avisaros a todos de lo que a todos se os va a venir encima. Por eso no reclamo para estos dos camaradas caídos el simple respeto que reclamaría ante cualquier ciudadano, por próximo que me fuera, si hubiera sido asesinado en la calle; reclamo vuestra gratitud y vuestra admiración, porque en medio de la distracción criminal de casi todos, están hombres humildes en la primera línea de fuego cayendo uno tras otro, muriendo uno tras otro, para defender a esta España que acaso no merece su sacrificio. (Aplausos.)


----------



## I. de A. (18 Ago 2019)

*Desangrados y descuartizados por pertenecer a la Adoración Nocturna*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 07 octubre, 2016

España, cuna de héroes, conquistadores y mártires, tendrá en breve cuatro nuevos beatos: Genaro Fueyo Castañón, Antonio González Alonso, Isidro Fernández Cordero y Segundo Alonso González que fueron asesinados por ser católicos, por pertenecer a los grupos de Adoración Nocturna y por estar afiliados al Sindicato Católico de Hullera Española. Sus asesinos, los milicianos del comité local, cometieron sobre ellos torturas brutales y todo ello a pesar de que muchos de los criminales habían conseguido trabajo gracias al padre Fueyo.

Una de las víctimas, Antonio González, fue asesinado en solitario. Los otros tres fueron martirizados de forma conjunta.









Antonio González Alonso tenía 24 años. Había intentado ser sacerdote, pero su mala salud se lo impidió. Por eso optó por prepararse para ser maestro. Fue detenido el 20 de julio junto a su hermano y le llevaron a una cárcel. Allí le quisieron obligar a destrozar objetos religiosos y a blasfemar. Se negó pese a la palizas y sus captores le dijeron que lo pensara, que tenía 24 horas para cambiar de opinión o le asesinarían. Su última noche la pasó junto a su hermano, Cristobal, a quien le explicó que “tengo una ocasión para dar mi vida a Dios en calidad de mártir; no quisiera desaprovechar esta gracia, pero tú haz lo posible para seguir viviendo y atender a nuestros padres”.
Al día siguiente no dudó en responder a los milicianos: “Lo he pensado bien y he llegado a la conclusión de que, en conciencia, no puedo ni debo pisar ese cuadro por lo que representa”.
El día 11 de septiembre le sacaron de la cárcel y le llevaron al Puerto de San Emiliano, a un alto en el que fueron asesinados cientos de personas que luego eran arrojadas sin el tiro de gracia a un barranco ahorrándose así el tener que enterrarlos. Por el camino pasaron por delante de la casa de sus padres. Su madre estaba sentada en la puerta con unas vecinas. La crueldad de sus captores les hizo frenar el coche y pasar despacio para que la madre pudiera ver que se llevaban a su hijo de “paseo”. Antonio aprovechó para gritar desde el coche: “Adiós, madre, hasta el cielo”.
Llegados al puerto, que se encuentra entre Mieres y Sama, bajaron al joven del coche. Según el testimonio del conductor del vehículo, le quisieron obligar a blasfemar, como se negó le cortaron la lengua. Después le dieron una paliza y, medio moribundo lo arrojaron al barranco donde le dejaron morir. Tras la guerra, de ese barranco se recuperaron cientos de cuerpos que no pudieron ser reconocidos. Entre ellos se encontraba el del martir.






Genaro Fueyo Castañón había cumplido 72 años. Llevaba medio siglo dedicado al sacerdocio, 38 años al frente de la parroquia de Nembra. Su labor pastoral fue reconocida por todos y multiplicó las vocaciones. En 1908 había creado el grupo de Adoración Nocturna de la localidad y usaba los salones parroquiales para dar clase a los hijos de los mineros y los agricultores gratuitamente.
PUBLICIDAD

En octubre de 1934 tuvo que refugiarse en casa de uno de sus hermanos cuando se produjo la revolución en las cuencas mineras porque fue avisado por sus feligreses de que tenían previsto ir a detenerle para asesinarle. Gracias a este aviso no fue otro de las docenas de sacerdotes asesinados por comunistas, socialistas y anarquistas. En el verano de 1936 no tuvo tanta suerte. Fue detenido y asesinado la noche del 21 de octubre.





Isidro Fernández Cordero era un padre de familia numerosa de 42 años. De sus siete hijos tres acabaron siendo sacerdotes. Regentaba un bar con una pequeña tienda, además de trabajar en las minas de Hullera Española. El 24 de julio, cuatro milicianos entraron de noche en su casa para comunicarle que tenía que acudir a prestar declaración en el Comité Revolucionario local. Cuando fue le detuvieron en la improvisada cárcel que era la antigua sede de la Adoración Nocturna a la que Isidro pertenecía. Los milicianos le dejaron en libertad unos días después, pero volvió a ser requerido para que se presentara en el Comité bajo amenazas de atacar a su familia si no acudía.

Su cautiverio duró más de dos meses. Durante este tiempo sus hijos acudían a verle con cierta frecuencia y siempre les decía que debían perdonar a los que le tenían detenidos. Fue asesiando en la Iglesia de Nembra durante la noche del 21 de octubre.






Segundo Alonso González tenía 48 años cuando fue detenido en 1936. Tuvo 12 hijos de los que sobrevivieron siete. Era el presidente de la Asociación Nocturna, del Sindicato Católico de Mineros y de la Cofradía del Rosario. Para ganarse la vida y mantener a su amplia familia estaba obligado a trabajar mucho. Además de en la mina de Hullera Española, realizaba labores agrícolas y trabajos de carpintería.
Cuando fue detenido por los milicianos locales, presumían de haber detenido a alguien importante. Le interrorgaron y le golpearon porque querían que les entregase las armas que pensaban que se escondían en el local de Adoración Nocturna. Segundo no las entregó porque no había ninguna. Fue encerrado en esos mismos locales convertidos en cárcel improvisada y asesinado en la noche del 21 de octubre en la Iglesia de Nembra junto a los dos mártires anteriores.
El asesinato de los tres mártires en la madrugada del 21 de octubre fue de una brutalidad impresionante. Primero se les obligó a cavar su propia tumba. Como el sacerdote era una persona mayor, los dos jóvenes hicieron su trabajo. Luego, dentro de la Iglesia les preguntaron en qué orden querían ser asesinados. Don Genaro pidió ser el último para poder dar consuelo a sus dos compañeros de martirio. Después, uno detrás de otro fueron desangrados y descuartizados en vivo por un grupo de siete personas, cinco de ellas mujeres. Cuando sus cuerpos fueron recuperados tras la Guerra Civil, se encontraban incorruptos.
Pero estos hechos no se rigen por la Ley de Memoria Histórica. Es preferible arrancar placas y crucifijos de las fachadas de catedrales que honrrar a las víctimas inocentes.


----------



## I. de A. (18 Ago 2019)

*El viejo maquis que denuncia las purgas de Carrillo y ‘La Pasionaria’, pero no sus propios crímenes*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 13 septiembre, 2016

Se llama Francisco Martínez-López y le apodaban “El Quico”. Fue miembro del maquis, esa guerrilla que, empleando técnicas terroristas, atormentó durante casi dos décadas el campo español, sembrando los campos de cadáveres de inocentes y asolando poblaciones. Asesinaban igual a civiles que a militares, a mujeres que a hombres y a niños que ancianos.
PUBLICIDAD

Ahora, cuando ha superado los noventa años, “El Quico” se pone digno y exige, mediante la publicación de una carta dirigida al Partido Comunista, al que pertenece desde los 14 años y del que ha ostentado cargos de responsabilidad, que haga autocrítica de las purgas -en su lenguaje debemos traducirlo por asesinatos- que “La Pasionaria” y Santiago Carrillo ordenaron durante las décadas de los cuarenta y los cincuenta.







¡Es curioso! Jamás pidió esa autocrítica cuando ocupaba cargos dentro del grupo terrorista, ni cuando formaba parte de la ejecutiva comunista en su exilio en París. Tampoco ha reclamado autocrítica por las matanzas que cometieron mientras decían luchar por el pueblo. Solamente pide autocrítica por la muerte de sus antiguos compañeros, amigos o no, y sólo lo hacen cuando muchas décadas después de los hechos, ya han muerto los responsables a los que ahora exige una autocrítica póstuma.
No tiene sentido. Él fue combatiente en la guerrilla de León-Galicia, y no hizo nada. Después, a partid de 1951, mientras se seguían cometiendo las purgas, volvió a la militancia activa en el PCE en Francia, tampoco hizo nada. Con el paso del tiempo ocupó cargos de dirección. Primero como miembro de la comisión del Comité Central de Europa, después como miembro del Comité Central del Partido Comunista de España y como responsable de organización del partido en Francia, y seguía sin hacer nada.





Y es ahora, cuando sus compañeros de partido responsables de las purgas ya han muerto, exige al PCE “que reconozca públicamente los repugnantes métodos que utilizó durante los años de la guerrilla antifranquista y que rehabilite a quienes los padecieron y particularmente a las víctimas de ejecuciones sumarias impuestas por la dirección del partido», una dirección que ocupaban Dolores Ibárruri “La Pasionaria” y Santiago Carrillo, al que algunos llamaban ya entonces “el carnicero de Paracuellos”.

Ahora, con el paso del tiempo, asegura que «estos asesinatos fueron cometidos en un contexto de depuración política». La larga carta que ha hecho pública explicando que los actuales responsables del partido, entre los que cita a José Luis Centella, cita varios ejemplos de represaliados dentro del PCE. Pero ni una palabra sobre la necesaria autocrítica sobre los asesinatos que ellos, los miembros del maquis, cometieron.




strong>

La mayor actividad criminal del maquis se desarrolló entre 1939 y 1952. Entre esas dos fechas asesinaron a 1.260 personas. De ellas, 953 eran civiles, 257 guardias civiles, 27 miembros del Ejército, y 23 pertenecían a la Policía Armada. Además cometieron 834 secuestros, de los que más de la mitad acabaron con el asesinato de las víctimas. Para financiarse y obtener víveres y munición cometieron 5.963 atracos, en 103 de ellos causaron víctimas mortales y realizaron 538 sabotajes, alguno de ellos especialmente sanguinario.
Son los datos de una historia tan negra, que tras la legalización del Partido Comunista de España tra la muerte de Francisco Franco, los dirigentes del partido ordenaron silenciar la actividad de la “guerrilla antifranquista” en el interior de España. Pese a ello, los que participaron en ella se empeñan en exigir un reconocimiento para aquellos terroristas que recibieron un tratamiento -el asesinato- que ellos no dudaron en dar a más de mil personas.






Y queda en el aire una última cuestión ¿qué papel jugó «El Quico» en la muerte del mítico maquis Manuel Girón? En su carta, Francisco Martínez-López asegura que luchó junto a Girón hasta la muerte de este el 2 de mayo de 1951, después marcharía hacia el exilio junto a los otros tres únicos miembros supervivientes de la partida: Manuel Zapico, Pedro Juan Méndez y Silverio Yebra. Sin embargo hay cosas que no cuadran en su versión. Girón murió solo, cuando el guardia civil infiltrado en su partida, José Rodríguez Cañueto, le disparó en presencia de su novia, Alida González. Se encontraban en Las Puentes de Malpaso. Aquel día, ni «El Quico» ni sus tres compañeros estaban al lado de su jefe. Por entonces, el hombre más buscado en el interior de España. Algunos escritores que han estudiado la vida de Girón, como Macías, se extraña de que ese día no estuviesen juntos ya que jamás se separaban. Además, cuando murió Pedro Juan Méndez en 2012, muchos medios de comunicación leoneses le señalaban como el último superviviente de la partida de Girón. Entonces nadie mencionó a «El Quico», aunque é asegura que permaneció con ellos hasta que juntos abandonaron España en septiembre de 1951.
En la reseña del 104 aniversario del nacimiento de Girón, la web Infobierzo le dedicaba un interesante artículo titulado «El guerrillero que murió cuatro veces», en el texto asegura que cuando murió el líder del maquis: «A pocos metros se encontraba la que había sido su compañera durante los últimos años, Alida González, que fue detenida. Sus cuatro últimos compañeros en la guerrilla, misteriosamente ausentes en el momento del asesinato de Girón, abandonarían el país poco después».


----------



## I. de A. (18 Ago 2019)

*El teniente Castillo, el ídolo de la izquierda que ordenó disparar contra civiles*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 26 julio, 2016

José del Castillo Sáenz de Tejada, el teniente de la Guardia de Asalto que fue asesinado el 12 de julio de 1936 y que desencadenó la venganza que culminó con el asesinato del líder de la derecha monárquica José Calvo Sotelo, fue un criminal protegido por el Gobierno del Frente Popular. Una persona que usaba su cargo como militar para beneficio sectario de sus ideas políticas, no para garantizar la seguridad de los Españoles, objetivo al que se había comprometido, pero que no cumplió en varios episodios de su vida.





p>


Ahora, el Comisariado de la Memoria Histórica que preside la socialista Francisca Sauquillo quiere darle una calle en Madrid, una distinción que ya tuvo durante la Guerra Civil, pero que es más que discutible incluso aplicando la Ley de Memoria Histórica.
Durante la revolución de octubre de 1934, Castillo formaba parte de las columnas enviadas por el Gobierno legítimo de la República para sofocar un movimiento revolucionario que pretendía dar un golpe de Estado. Recordemos que la revolución de octubre fue un intento de anarquistas, socialistas y comunistas de impedir el acceso al Gobierno del partido que había ganado las elecciones: la Confederación Española de Derechas 





Dirigía una sección de morteros que debía atacar a los revolucionarios en Villaviciosa. Esos revolucionarios habían causado la muerte de centenares de personas, entre ellos varias decenas de religiosos, y habían bombardeado Oviedo, donde también habían quemado la Universidad, la Catedral y la Cámara Santa. Estaban realizando actos criminales, pero bajo el argumento de que él no disparaba contra el pueblo, se negó a reestablecer el orden y terminar con los asesinatos que se venían sucediendo.
Fue destituído y condenado, pero se reincorporó a la vida el 12 de marzo, tras la victoria del Frente Popular. Desde entonces su militancia en la Unión Militar Republicana Antifascista (UMRA) y su compromiso como instructor de las milicias de las Juventudes Socialistas Unificadas, pesaron más que su compromiso de defender a España y los españoles. Su nuevo puesto estaba en la Guardia de Asalto y su destino en el cuartel de Pontejos, en una compañía de especialidades que tenía como objetivo el mantenimiento del orden público. Curiosamente un orden que el atacaba adiestrando a los pistoleros socialistas y comunistas.

El 14 de abril de 1936 se festejaba el quinto aniversario de la proclamación de la república. Durante el desfile militar, un grupo de obreros abucheó a su paso a la Guardia Civil. Un miembro del Instituro Armado que se encontraba presente, de paisano, les recriminó su actitud y, al volverse le asesinaron de un disparo por la espalda.
Su nombre era Anastasio de los Reyes. Dos días después se celebró un multitudinario entierro al que asistieron representantes de todos los partidos de la derecha y muy pocos miembros de los partidos del Gobierno. Quienes sí estuvieron presentes fueron numerosos agentes de las diversas policías, militares y guardias civiles. Durante el recorrido desde el hipódromo al cementerio del Este, la comitiva fue atacada numerosas veces, causando varios heridos y obligando a intervenir a los agentes de paisano que se encontraban presentes, ya que desde Gubernación (antiguo Ministerio del Interior) no se dotó a la marcha de protección.





strong>
Cuando el cortejo fúnebre llegó a la altura de la plaza de Manuel Becerra se encontró a la sección de la Guardia de Asalto del teniente Castillo que les cortaba el paso. Sin previo aviso, Castillo ordenó abrir fuego contra quienes avanzaban los primeros. Como consecuencia de los disparos murieron tres personas: Andrés Sáenz de Heredia, de 24 años; Manuel Rodríguez Gimeno, de 30; y Luis Rodríguez Verges, de 23 años. Los tres recibieron disparos en la cabeza que les causaron la muerte casi inmediata. Además hubo varias decenas de heridos de diversa consideración.
Curiosamente, en esta ocasión el teniente Castillo hizo todo lo contrario de lo que había hecho en la revolución de octubre. En este caso no solamente disparó contra el pueblo, sino que la orden partió de el. Y el Gobierno republicano del Frente Popular no abrió, si quiera, una investigación oficial. Protegió al militar que había ordenado el asesinato a sangre fría de varias personas, abusando de su cargo, por el mero hecho de pensar de diferente manera.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Ago 2019)

NIÑOS REFUGIADOS ACOGIDOS EN EL PUEBLO 
POLOP (ALICANTE) 1937.

El maestro da una orden:
-Aqui los madrileños.
Uno,dos,tres,hasta siete, se ha reunido en un grupo, de los otros compañeros.
-¿Donde vivias tú?.
Cinco bocas se abren a la vez para gritar el domicilio madrileño,recordando con nostalgia entrañable. Solo dos niños permanecen silenciosos, cogidos de la mano, ajenos al tumulto y a las risas de los demas. Ambos llevan un baberito negro que, por contraste, les hace parecer palidos, a pensar de estar tostados por el sol.
-¿y vosotros?
-Nosotros viviamo en Tetuan, con nuestra madre, porque papa murio hace dos años.
- ¿Y vuestra madre?.
- La mato una bomba de la aviación.


----------



## I. de A. (18 Ago 2019)

*Paracuellos, Carrillo y otros engaños de la memoria histórica de la izquierda*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 18 mayo, 2016
En 2007 se estaba tramitando la Ley de Memoria Histórica (Ley 52/2007). Durante los meses que duró el trámite de elaboración el nefasto Gobierno socialista de ZP, la clase política española logró reabrir las heridas de la Guerra Civil y la división, famosa, de las dos Españas. En el verano de aquel año se publicó una carta firmada por “El Estudiante”, remedo de una anterior publicada durante la transición como “carta abierta”, en la que se vertían duras acusaciones contra Santiago Carrillo acusándole de su responsabilidad en la brutal represión –el terror rojo- que se vivió en el Madrid republicano durante la guerra.
PUBLICIDAD




/p>
Por su interés, reproducimos en su integridad la carta:
_Sr. Don Santiago Carrillo Solares Madrid
Creo que me conocerás. Yo sí te recuerdo mucho. Hoy soy vecino de Aranjuez, tengo 85 años. En el año 1.936 fui enterrador del cementerio de Paracuellos de Jarama. También estuve en la checa de la ESCUADRILLA DEL AMANECER, de la calle del Marqués de Cubas nº 17 de Madrid, donde presencié los más horribles martirios y crímenes.
También estuve en el Cuartel de la Guardia de Asalto de la calle Pontones, en la Puerta del Sol, donde tú, Santiago Carrillo, mandabas realizar toda clase de martirios y ejecuciones en las checas de tu mando. Yo soy Pionero, al que llamaban ‘EL ESTUDIANTE’, que llevaba la correspondencia a las diferentes checas a cambio de la comida que me dabas.
¿Me conoces ahora, Santiago Carrillo?
¿Te acuerdas cuando tú, Santiago Carrillo, acompañado de la Miliciana SAGRARIO RAMÍREZ y de SANTIAGO ESCALONA y RAMIRO ROIG alias ‘EL PANCHO’, en la carretera de Fuencarral, kilómetro 5, el día 24 de agosto de 1.936 a las 7 de la mañana, asesinasteis al Duque de Veragua y tú, Santiago Carrillo, mandaste que le quitaran el anillo de oro y piedras preciosas que llevaba? ¿Recuerdas que no se lo podías quitar y tú, Santiago Carrillo, ordenaste que le cortaran el dedo?




/em>
PUBLICIDAD
¿Te acuerdas, Santiago Carrillo, la noche que llegaste a la checa del Fomento, en el coche Ford, matrícula de Madrid 984, conducido por el comunista JUAN IZACU y los chequistas MANUEL DOMÍNGUEZ alias ‘EL VALIENTE’ y el Guardia de Asalto JOSÉ BARTOLOMÉS y en el sótano mandaste quemar los pechos de la monja Sor Felisa del Convento de las Maravillas de la calle Bravo Murillo, y así lo hizo ‘EL VALIENTE’ con un cigarro puro? Esto sucedió el 29 de agosto de 1.936 a las 3 de la madrugada.
¿Me recuerdas ahora, Santiago Carrillo? Con 24 años que tenías, ¡cuántos asesinatos cometiste! ¡Cuánta sangre tienes derramada en España! No quiero molestarte más, Santiago Carrillo, CRIMINAL.
Se despide de ti el enterrador de Paracuellos del Jarama, alias ‘EL ESTUDIANTE’, que presenció los martirios y asesinatos que tú, Santiago Carrillo, mandaste que se realizaran en España.
¡¡¡¡ VIVA ESPAÑA, MI PATRIA !!!!
A este asesino criminal lo homenajean con todos los honores mientras el infame y asqueroso Peces-Barba dice que no han asistido ‘los malos’, en alusión a los miembros del Partido Popular.
PUBLICIDAD
A este asesino criminal le cantan el Cumpleaños Feliz en vivo y en directo en el ‘programa radiofónico’ ‘La Ventana’ en la Cadena Ser.
A este asesino criminal le aplaude toda la progresía Española de pleno: grupo PRISA, el ‘gobierno’, los comunistas, los nazis de ERC, PNV…, María Antonia Iglesias y demás fauna animalística.
Y lo peor de todo: este ASESINO CRIMINAL no ha sido juzgado por sus crímenes y pasea libremente por la calle.
¿NO QUERÉIS MEMORIA HISTÓRICA? ¡¡¡ PUES TOMAD MEMORIA HISTÓRICA !!!




nbsp;
Mucho antes, tanto como treinta años, el desaparecido diario El Alcázar, había publicado un reportaje en el que la misma persona, Julián “El Estudiante” contó con mayor detalle la criminal actuación de Carrillo en aquellos momentos en los que vivir o morir en Madrid dependía del político comunista, sus secuaces o quienes manejaban las checas. El reportaje de El Alcázar es el siguiente:
TESTIMONIO PARA LA HISTORIA
¡Esta es mi zanja!… ¡Dios mío!
Julián “El Estudiante” relata la intervención de Carrillo en las “checas” de Madrid y en Paracuellos del Jarama.
No hace aún muchos días circuló una carta abierta a Santiago Carrillo firmada por “El Estudiante”, en la cual, con ciertos visos de verosimilitud, se vertían una serie de acusaciones contra el hoy Secretario General del PC. Como quiera que el firmante del escrito muy bien pudiera tener un nombre y unos apellidos completos, los reporteros de EL ALCÁZAR se pusieron de inmediato a realizar las oportunas averiguaciones. En efecto, existía un nombre, un testigo. En este reportaje, Julián “El Estudiante”, narra los detalles de unos acontecimientos en los cuales Santiago Carrillo tuvo, de manera directísima, una participación destacada. “El muchacho de los recados” de las “checas” de Madrid, acompañó al dirigente comunista a alguna de sus “actividades”. Este es su relato.
“Delante de nosotros mataron a un jesuita”
Aquella mañana –cuenta Julián a EL ALCÁZAR- entraron en el colegio cierta cantidad de milicianos y milicianas quienes, delante de nosotros, mataron a un jesuita que nos daba clase de química en aquel momento. Mi abuelo me sacó del internado y quiso que viviera con ellos en Cuatro Caminos, en la calle de Jaén. Pero la guerra había sido declarada y todo estaba en ruinas. Los adoquines de la calle Bravo Murillo estaban levantados sirviendo de parapetos para que los frentes no entraran. Por las noches no había luz, y yo escuchaba el tiroteo mientras me dirigía al metro de Alvarado, donde dormí varios años. Mi familia no podía proporcionarme alimentación porque escaseaba. Me enteré, por mis amigos, que también dormían en el metro, que en la “checa” del Marqués de Cubas daban carne de búfalo. Me presenté allí y le dije al miliciano que estaba en la puerta que tenía hambre. Recuerdo que aquel miliciano me pareció demasiado joven. Vestía con un mono azul y un gorro con orla; tenía puesto un correaje con una bayoneta, llevaba un mosquetón.




/em>
Me preguntó si pertenecía a los “pioneros”. “Yo no sé qué es eso” –le respondí-. “Pasa dentro, pionero”, me dijo. Al rato, trajeron un plato de aluminio con carne de búfalo y un chusco de pan. No dejé ni las migajas. El miliciano de la puerta me prometió que si iba todos los días me darían de comer. Yo, con catorce años, pero bien desarrollado, empecé a acompañarles a donde me llevaban. Vi como saqueaban las casas, como sacaban las remesas de, según ellos, “los martirizados”.
Carrillo: “¡córtale el dedo, leche!”
Uno de los días, en la “checa” de la calle Marqués de Cubas, en la tercera habitación del pasillo de la derecha, recuerdo cómo los milicianos le pegaban a un señor que estaba atado a una silla de madera con brazos. No sabía quién era ni porqué le daban guantazos en la cara hasta partirle el labio… Después de aquello, al amanecer, creo que fue el 24 de agosto, me montaron en un “forito”, ocho cilindros, muy viejo, y fuimos a la carretera de Fuencarral. Al rato, llegó un coche alargado de donde se bajaron cuatro milicianos, y el quinto, el jefe de las “checas”, que yo aún no conocía entonces. Vestía un tabardo marrón y unas botas. No tendría más de 23 ó 24 años. Era Santiago Carrillo. Apearon a tres señores y una señora, les hicieron andar sobre la cuneta unos doce metros, y sin que yo me lo esperara, sacaron las metralletas y los mataron a los cuatro. Carrillo, que había dado la orden de ejecución, saltó a la cuneta y me dijo: “Pionero, estudiante, ven acá. ¿Sabes quién es este?” –Señalando a uno de los ejecutados que estaba tendido en el suelo en un charco de sangre-. Este es el Duque de Veragua, el fascista número uno de España”, añadió Carrillo mientras sacaba una pistola de debajo del tabardo (que recuerdo perfectamente, del nueve largo), y disparó tres tiros sobre el cráneo del Duque, que ya estaba bien muerto. Hecho esto, Carrillo vio en la mano del cadáver una sortija con brillantes que parecía de valor, y dirigiéndose al Guardia de Asalto Ramiro Roig, “El Pancho”, le ordenó: “¡Quítale el anillo!”. El otro empezó a tirar sin conseguir que saliera. “¡Córtale el dedo, leche!” –reclamó Carrillo indignado-. El Guardia sacó una navaja del bolsillo y destrozó la mano hasta que consiguió sacar el anillo, y se lo dio a su jefe. Recuerdo perfectamente que Santiago Carrillo, después de limpiar la sangre de la sortija, con broza que tomó del suelo, se la guardó en el bolsillo y, cogiéndome por encima del hombro, me subió en el Ford. Emprendimos viaje de regreso. Una vez en la “checa” de la calle Marqués de Cubas, después de un rato, salió Carrillo y le dijo al Guardia de Asalto: “A este pionero que no le falte de nada, y me lo lleváis a Paracuellos para que ayude a lo que tenga que ayudar”. Yo no sabía a qué se refería Carrillo, pero como todos los días me daban de comer, andaba con el puño en alto muy obediente.




/em>
Archivos de la Causa General
En los archivos de la Causa general, instruida por el Ministerio Fiscal nada más acabar la contienda civil, consta documentalmente que, los “Duques de la Vega y Veragua –este último descendiente del descubridor de América, de edad avanzada y que ninguna actividad política había desarrollado durante su vida-, fueron detenidos, por móviles exclusivos de robo, por unas milicias socialistas dirigidas por un individuo de ese partido, llamado Zacarías Ramírez, convertido en Capitán. Fueron inútiles todos los requerimientos de las representaciones diplomáticas para que el Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Álvarez del Vayo, garantizara la vida de los detenidos, que ningún peligro representaban para el régimen rojo. Finalmente, los dos mencionados señores fueron asesinados después de un prolongado secuestro, no sin que antes el jefe socialista obligase al Duque de Veragua a transmitirle, bajo ciertas solemnidades jurídicas, la propiedad de una finca que el Duque poseía en la provincia de Toledo”. Por aquellas fechas Santiago Carrillo era el jefe de las “checas” de Bellas Artes y Fomento, después sería ascendido, por méritos, a Consejero de Orden Público del Gobierno rojo, Comisario equivalente a Ministro de Orden Público, antes de Gobernación y ahora del Interior.
Sobre las actividades de las “checas”, datos recogidos por la Causa General señalan que “dentro de la identidad criminal entre todas las “checas”, se destacan las del Partido Comunista por su ferocidad y ensañamiento, ya que no conformes con asesinar a sus víctimas, les hacen antes objeto de los martirios más crueles, no habiendo una sola “checa” comunista en Madrid en que estos martirios no se aplicasen con carácter casi general”.




_


----------



## I. de A. (18 Ago 2019)

*2*

_“Por Dios, no me torturen más”
Pionero “El Estudiante”, como le apodó Santiago Carrillo, sin darse realmente cuenta de dónde se estaba metiendo, continuó visitando las “checas” donde sus nuevos amigos le daban de comer todos los días, a cambio de que fuera con ellos y levantara el puño cuando se lo mandaban.
Tres días después de que mataran al Duque de Veragua y sus acompañantes, el 29 de agosto, Carrillo y su chófer, el comunista Juan Izascu, recogieron al “Estudiante” de la “checa” de Marqués de Cubas y fueron a Fomento, junto a la Estación de Atocha, en un Ford matrícula M-984. “Recuerdo que era de noche –nos dice nuestro testigo- cuando llegamos. Bajamos a un sótano donde esperaban la llegada de Carrillo los chequistas Manuel Domínguez “El Valiente” y el Guardia de Asalto Juan Bartolomé. Allí estaba sentada una mujer joven, de unos treinta años o más, con la ropa a jironazos, casi desnuda, que no hacía más que llorar y suplicar que no la pegaran más. Llegó por fin al sótano Santiago Carrillo y dio al tal “El Valiente” la orden de quemarle los pechos, orden que éste cumplió utilizando un cigarro puro. La mujer suplicaba “por Dios” que el tormento cesase. Luego me dijeron que se trataba de una monja, Sor Felisa del Convento de las Maravillas de la calle Bravo Murillo. Aquello me quedó muy grabado en la mente y no lo olvidaré jamás. He pasado muchas noches sin dormir recordando crímenes de estos. No sé qué pasó luego con la monja, supongo que moriría en las manos de aquellos chequistas que disfrutaban ultrajando a una religiosa.
Fueron asesinadas
Acudiendo nuevamente a los datos obtenidos por las investigaciones de la Causa General, encontramos que “Las Religiosas Adoratrices Sor Felisa González y Sor Petronila Hornedo Huidobro, que se vieron obligadas a abandonar su Convento de Guadalajara y marchar disfrazadas a Madrid, a su llegada a la Estación de Atocha, el 13 de agosto de 1.936, fueron detenidas en la “checa” de dicha Estación (…) y asesinadas seguidamente, habiendo aparecido los cadáveres en un descampado de La calle Méndez Álvaro, próximo a la Estación, el día 31 de agosto”. Las fotografías de Sor Felisa, realizadas el mencionado día 31 de agosto en el Depósito Judicial, muestran varios impactos de bala en la cara y en el cráneo.




/em>
“El mismo Santiago Carrillo les empujaba hacia la fosa con el pie”
“A los quince días –sigue contándonos su historia Julián- subimos a un coche de la Guardia de Asalto. Tomamos la carretera de Alcalá, Ventas, Canillejas y de ahí salimos a una carreterita muy estrecha, muy mala, y me encontré donde ahora está Barajas. Desde allí cruzamos un camino y pasamos por un puente, el del Jarama. Llegamos a un lugar donde vi gente en corros, de lejos. Bajamos del coche y el Guardia de Asalto les dijo a los de allí: “Aquí os presento al Pionero, “El Estudiante”. Nos manda el jefe que lo traigamos aquí, para que ayude y le deis de comer bien”. Vi unas zanjas, larguísimas, de unos 60 centímetros de anchas, que las abrían a pico y pala. No vi cadáveres. Por cierto, que me ofrecieron tabaco y se echaron a reír cuando les contesté que no fumaba. Nos pusimos a hacer zanja, y cuando pasó un buen rato trajeron la comida: judías, garbanzos con trozos de bacalao, pimientos, etc. Recuerdo que después de comerme dos buenos platos y un chusco, me dieron un puñado de higos secos. Después de descansar y beber vino, seguimos trabajando en la zanja. Al caer la tarde nos trajeron a Madrid, y a mi me dejaron en Cibeles, desde donde marché al metro de Alvarado, para dormir como todas las noches. Al otro día, igual, cavando zanjas que no sabía para qué servían… Después de varios días, mientras trabajábamos, llegó una furgoneta llena de gente. Los sacaron a gritos y los pusieron a todos delante de las zan
as. Salían sin calzado, con sangre en los pies, en la cara, apenas vestidos y sin objeto de valor alguno. Sin consideración, los mataron a todos, con metralletas y fusiles. Seguidamente los echaron a las zanjas y nos mandaron que cubriéramos con tierra los cadáveres. Debía ser la primera semana de noviembre cuando nos llegaron tres autocares con cientos de personas amontonadas. Yo no sabría calcular cuántos serían. Aquello fue horroroso. No paraban de matarlos y meterlos en las zanjas, mientras llegaban más autocares, con hombres. Todos eran fusilados y además machacados con fusiles en la cabeza. La escabechina fue tremenda. El mismo Santiago Carrillo los empujaba hasta la fosa con el pie; con algunos no podía y los arrastraba cogiéndolos de las piernas o de las manos. Después preguntó: “¿Qué tal se porta este pionero?”, refiriéndose a mi. Contestaron que trabajaba mucho. Que estaban contentos. “Bien, cuidarme al Estudiante”, dijo antes de marcharse dándome una palmada en la espalda”.
La matanza de noviembre
Así fue, a grandes rasgos, la matanza de Paracuellos efectuada los días 6, 7, 26 y 27 de noviembre. En esas fechas, la checa de Fomento había sido disuelta, formándose “un Consejo de Policía –según documentos oficiales-, presidido por los comunistas Santiago Carrillo y Segundo Serrano Poncela, a cuyo cargo quedó de un modo exclusivo el Orden Público en la capital abandonada por el gobierno rojo. El referido Consejo de Orden Público repartió a sus miembros entre las diversas cárceles de Madrid, y, tras una brevísima selección, que ya había sido comenzada por el disuelto Comité de Investigación Pública, fueron extraídos de las prisiones varios millares de presos de todas las edades, profesiones y condiciones sociales, que fueron asesinados por las Milicias de Vigilancia improvisadas por el gobierno rojo en Paracuellos del Jarama, Torrejón de Ardoz y otros lugares próximos a Madrid, donde reposan los restos de estas víctimas. Las órdenes que sirvieron para realizar estas extracciones aparecen firmadas por las autoridades de Orden Público”. Concretando más los hechos, “el 6 de noviembre de 1.936 se presentaron en la Cárcel Modelo de Madrid policías adscritos a la Dirección General de Seguridad, y milicianos de Vigilancia de Retaguardia, al mando del Inspector General Federico Manzano Govantes, con una orden de libertad de presos, sin indicación de nombres ni de número; en autobuses de la Sociedad Madrileña de Tranvías se llevaron a los presos que tuvieron por conveniente, sacándolos atados, y los asesinaron en las inmediaciones de Paracuellos del Jarama y Torrejón de Ardoz. Al día siguiente, 7 de noviembre, se repiten los mismos hechos, siendo asesinados una nueva tanda de reclusos”.
El 14 y 15 de noviembre, después de haber “peinado” Madrid varias veces, al objeto de que no quedara vivo ningún militar, citaron a los que quedaban en libertad en la Casa de la Moneda, bajo la excusa de liquidarles los haberes atrasados. Una vez dentro, los cuatro mil militares se dieron cuenta de que aquello estaba tomado. Habían caído en una trampa. Fueron trasladados en camiones hasta la D.G.S. (Dirección General de Seguridad), en la calle Infantas, y desde allí, a las cárceles habilitadas. A los pocos días fueron llevados a Paracuellos donde se les asesinó en masa.
“Esta es mi zanja, Dios mío”
Julián tiene ahora 55 años. Vive en un pueblecito cercano a Madrid y quiere olvidarlo todo. Lo que vio teniendo 14, 15 y 16 años, lo ha revivido ahora para que los jóvenes comprendan la postura de sus abuelos cuando acuden, en estas fechas, al aniversario del Genocidio de Paracuellos. “El Estudiante” de hace 41 años, nos ha acompañado, una por una, a todas las “checas” –donde estaban las “checas”, claro-, recordando anécdotas que le ocurrían cuando llevaba, desde el despacho de Carrillo en la calle Pontejos, las listas de los que debían detener y asesinar. Hemos estado en la carretera de Fuencarral, buscando el lugar donde fue muerto el Duque de Veragua, siguiendo las indicaciones que la memoria de “El Estudiante” le recordaban. “Allí tiene que haber una granja, y más adelante un cauce de agua –decía Julián-, justo por aquí. Sí, sí, fue aquí donde nos bajamos con el Ford. Venían también los chequistas Santiago Escalona, Sagrario Ramírez y Ramiro Roig, “El Pancho”. Este último fue quien le cortó el dedo al Duque para sacarle el anillo. Y desde aquí les dispararon –se pone en posición de tiro-, y aquí cayó el Duque de Veragua, así –Julián cae al suelo imitando la posición en que quedó el cadáver del Duque antes de que Carrillo le disparara los “reglamentarios” tiros de gracia- de lado, sangrando por todas partes”. El recorrido hasta llegar al cementerio de Paracuellos del Jarama fue también relativamente fácil, recordando lugares y gentes. Al llegar al Cementerio, después de santiguarse, Julián empezó a caminar como hipnotizado recorriendo las diversas zanjas, cubiertas con algunas cruces y flores. “Esta es mi zanja, Dios mío; esta es la zanja que yo hice con mis manos -exclamaba “El Estudiante” llorando como un niño-. Aquí hay miles y miles de asesinados. ¡Dios mío, qué tragedia! ¿Por qué has vuelto, Carrillo? ¡Que no vuelvan esos tiempos, por favor!”, gimoteó, finalmente, aferrado a una de las cruces donde se leían algunos de los nombres de los que allí dormían desde el año 36.
Prescritos
Todos los asesinatos antes relatados, y miles más, hace años prescribieron sin que haya lugar para perseguir de oficio a los presuntos culpables. Muchos de los responsables han muerto, al igual que los testigos. De los primeros, algunos aún se pasean desafiantes por los cenáculos de moda. De los segundos, como en el caso de Julián, también aún quedan quienes se manifiestan dispuestos a dar testimonio físico de aquellas atrocidades. ¡Dios libre a nuestro pueblo de nuevas vivencias como las que aquí se evocan en víspera a su aniversario!




/p>
Finalmente, recogemos unas declaraciones realizadas al diario El País en 2005 por el propio Santiago Carrillo. En ellas reconoce haber matado a alguna persona, pero también negaba su participación en los asesinatos de Paracuellos:
…Incluso, en algún caso, yo he tenido que eliminar a alguna persona, eso es cierto; pero no he tenido nunca problemas de conciencia, era una cuestión de supervivencia, porque estaba en juego también la vida de muchos militantes…
Que todavía haya gente que pueda pensar eso, la verdad es que me produce tristeza. Durante muchos años se han escrito cosas terribles sobre mí a propósito de aquel desgraciado episodio. Pero la verdad es que la única decisión que yo tomé, de acuerdo con el general Miaja, en la Junta de Defensa en la que yo era responsable de las cuestiones de orden público, fue, respecto a aquellos 2.000 militares que estaban en la cárcel de Madrid porque se habían sublevado en el cuartel de la Montaña, fue, ya digo, trasladarlos a Valencia. Porque nos dimos cuenta de que esa gente podía formar perfectamente un cuerpo de ejército, que eso era, en realidad, la Quinta Columna. Yo entonces estaba desbordado organizando la resistencia de Madrid y puse aquella misión en manos de mis colaboradores, que tuvieron que organizar, con muchas dificultades, la seguridad de aquel traslado. La conclusión a la que llegamos el general Miaja y yo fue que la gente de la calle que vio aquel traslado, que era gente que ya había sufrido los ataques fascistas, se lanzó a por ellos, y la guardia que iba custodiándoles no les defendió.
La clara mentira de estas últimas afirmaciones es patente. Según lo que dice Carrillo en El País en 2005, los dos mil militares fueron asesinado en el mismo acto incontrolado, no en sacas sucesivas durante casi un mes. Y, como es habitual en quienes no asumen las consecuencias de sus actos, la culpa fue de sus colaboradores._


----------



## I. de A. (18 Ago 2019)

*Asesinato de intelectuales cometidos por el Frente Popular, guerra de la izquierda a la cultura*
Juan E. Pflüger
/ 27 mayo, 2016

Hoy en día la izquierda se presenta ante la sociedad con el monopolio de la cultura debajo del brazo. Esto no es así, en verdad no lo fue nunca. De hecho, la izquierda nunca ha sido defensora de la cultura, lo que ha intentado ha sido siempre imponer su cultura y desprestigiar, dejando fuera, a quienes se dedicaban a esta actividad desde otros postulados ideológicos.

Como muestra de su interés por eliminar todo resquicio de cultura proveniente de ámbitos ideológicos no marxistas, cada vez que han protagonizado un proceso revolucionario han cometido asesinatos y destrucciones de personas y elementos de alto valor cultural. Desde colegios a bibliotecas, pasando por iglesias, catedrales, universidades.
Hoy nos fijaremos en un primer listado de decenas de intelectuales asesinados por el Frente Popular durante la Guerra Civil. Abarcan todos los ámbitos de la creación intelectual y por ese criterio los vamos a presentar.





*ENSAYISTAS
Víctor Pradera Larumbe,* nacido en Pamplona; fue asesinado a los 64 años en San Sebastián, el 5 de septiembre de 1936. *Manuel Bueno Bengoechea,* nacido en Pau (Francia); asesinado en Barcelona el 12 de agosto de 1936.* Álvaro López Núñez,* leonés; asesinado en Madrid a los 71 años el 30 de septiembre de 1936.* Jesús Requejo San Román;* asesinado en Madridejos (Toledo) el 17 de agosto de 1936. *Emilio Ruiz Muñoz,* nacido en Almería; asesinado en agosto de 1936 en Madrid. José Canalejas Fernández, madrileño; asesinado el 21 de septiembre de 1936 cuando tenías 32 años. *Luis Huidobro Laplana,* natural de Madrid, ciudad en la que fue asesinado en julio de 1936. *Francisco Valdés Nicolau,* nacido en la localidad de Don Benito (Badajoz), el mismo lugar en el que fue asesinado en septiembre de 1936.





*HISTORIADORES
Julián Zarco Cuevas,* era el bibliotecario del Monasterio de El Escorial; asesinado en Paracuellos de Jarama, a los 50 años, el 30 de noviembre de 1936. *Lorenzo Lafuente Vanrell,* natural de Mahón; asesinado en de noviembre de 1936. *Fernando de la Quadra Salcedo,* asesinado el 25 de septiembre de 1936, en Bilbao. *José Polo Benito,* natural de Salamanca y asesinado en Toledo el 20 de julio de 1936. *Zacarías García Villada,* palentino; asesinado en Madrid el 1 de octubre de 1936. *Ramón de Vilanova de Roselló Donato,* nació en Barcelona en 1879, ciudad en la que fue asesinado el 4 de agosto de 1936.






*PEDAGOGOS
Pedro Poveda Castroverde,* natural de Linares (Jaén), protector de gitanos; asesinado en Madrid, junto a las tapias del cementerio de la Almudena, el 28 de julio de 1936.*Antonio Torró Sansalvador,* alicantino; asesinado en Alcoy, en marzo de 1937. *Rufino Blanco Sánchez,* natural de Montiel (Guadalajara); asesinado el 2 de octubre de 1936, a los 74 años. *Joaquín Font y Fargas,* nacido en Prats de Llusanés (Barcelona) 1879 y asesinado en Gerona el 30 de octubre de 1936.







*PERIODISTAS
Manuel Delgado Barreto,* nacido en La Laguna (Tenerife) y asesinado en las sacas de Paracuellos de Jarama a los 57 años, el 6 de noviembre de 1936. *José San Germán Ocaña,* redactor de La Nación, cubano de nacimiento, fue asesinado en Torrejón de Ardoz (Madrid) en noviembre de 1936. *Joaquín Adán, *asesinado en Bilbao el 4 de enero de 1937. E*nrique Estévez Ortega,* nació en Madrid, donde fue asesinado durante la madrugada del 4 al 5 de septiembre de 1936, a los 38 años. *Luis Carlos Viada Lluch,*nacido en Barcelona, asesinado de una paliza cuando tenía 76 años el 2 de febrero de 1938. *Juan de Olazábal Ramey,* nacido en Irún, asesinado en Bilbao el 4 de enero de 1937. *Estanislao Rico Ariza,* asesinado en el cementerio de Montcada y Reixac en noviembre de 1936, tenía 41 años. *Francisco de Paula Ureña Navas,* natural de Torredonjimeno (Jaén); asesinado en agosto de 1936 en Madrid junto con uno de sus hijos. *Santiago Vinardell Palau,* nació en Mataró (Barcelona) y fue asesinado en Vicálvaro (Madrid), el 28 de septiembre de 1936.






*TÉCNICOS
José Manuel Aizpurúa Azqueta,* arquitecto donostiarra; asesinado en San Sebastián el 6 de septiembre de 1936.* Mateo Mille García de los Reyes,* marino, nacido en El Ferrol (La Coruña), historiador naval; asesinado el 7 de noviembre de 1936 en Paracuellos de Jarama (Madrid), a los 44 años. *Andrés Manuel Calzada Echeverría,* destacado arquitecto y excelente escritor, nacido en Barcelona; asesinado en Garraf -a la vez que otros diecisiete detenidos- el 4 de abril de 1938, a los 45 años. *Manuel González-Quevedo Montfort,* barcelonés nacido en 1898 y asesinado en Madrid el 29 de octubre de 1937. *Jesús Cánovas del Castillo y Vallejo,* madrileño, asesinado en las sacas de Paracuellos del Jarama el 7 de noviembre de 1936.





*POLÍTICOS Y POLITÓLOGOS
Rafael Salazar Alonso,* natural de Madrid; fue ministro de la Segunda República durante el Gobierno del Partido Radical que presidía Alejandro Lerroux, le asesinaron en la Cárcel Modelo de Madrid a los 40 años, el 23 de septiembre de 1936. *Ramiro de Maeztu Whitney, *escritor que formó parte de la nómina de la Generación del 98, nacido en Vitoria; asesinado en Aravaca (Madrid) a los 61 años, el 29 de octubre de 1936. *José María Albiñana Sanz,* médico y abogado, natural de Enguera (Valencia); asesinado en Madrid el 22 de agosto de 1936. *Melquíades Álvarez González-Posada, *decano del Colegio de Abogados de Madrid, nacido en Gijón (Asturias); asesinado en Madrid a pesar de haber sido uno de los artífices de la llegada de la Segunda República en 1931. *Ramiro Ledesma Ramos, *nacido en Alfaraz (Zamora), creador de las Juntas de Ofensiva Nacional Sindicalista; asesinado el 29 de octubre de 1936, en Madrid. *José Canalejas Fernández, *natural de Madrid, asesinado en la misma ciudad en septiembre de 1936. *Francisco Javier Jiménez de la Puente,* nacido en Madrid en 1883; asesinado el 23 de agosto de 1936. *Francisco Martínez García,* murciano, asesinado en Tribaldos (Cuenca) el 5 de agosto de 1936.* José Martínez Velasco,* natural de Madrid. Fue diputado durante la república, presidió el Congreso de los Diputados y ocupó dos carteras ministeriales. Fue asesinado en la capital de España el 22 de agosto de 1936.* Leopoldo Matos Massieu*,nación en Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, fue gobernador civil de Barcelona durante la monarquía de Alfonso XIII y llegó a ser ministro de Trabajo, de Fomento y de Gobernación.
*TEÓLOGOS
Juan Bautista Ferreres, *natural de Ollería (Valencia); muerto por las torturas que sufrió mientras permanecía encarcelado en Valencia a los 75 años el 28 de diciembre de 1936*.Luis Urbano Lanaspa,* nacido en Zaragoza; asesinado en agosto de 1936 en Valencia.Rafael Alcocer Martínez, madrileño; asesinado el 6 ó el 7 de octubre de 1936. Ignacio Casanovas, natural de Sampedor (Barcelona); asesinado durante la madrugada del 23 al 24 de septiembre de 1936 en Barcelona, a los 64 años.
*AUTORES TEATRALES
Luis Carpio Moraga,* natural de Baeza (Jaén); asesinado en agosto de 1936. *Honorio Maura Gamazo,* nacido en Madrid y asesinado en Fuenterrabía (Guipúzcoa) a los 50 años, de un tiro en la nuca, el 4 de septiembre de 1936. *Pedro Muñoz Seca,* gaditano, asesinado el 28 de noviembre de 1936 en Paracuellos de Jarama.
*POETAS
José María Hinojosa,* nacido en Campillos (Málaga) en 1904. Fue el introductor en España de la poesía surrealista, y el codirector, con Altolaguirre, de la famosa revista Litoral. *Francisco Vega Ceide,* escribía bajo el seudónimo de Francisco de Fientosa.
*CATEDRÁTICOS
Francisco Beceña González, *nacido en Oviedo y asesinado en Sama de Langreo en agosto de1936.
*MÚSICO
Manuel Font de Anta,* sevillano, asesinado en Madrid en 1936.
*FOTÓGRAFO
Emilio Juncadella Vidal,* nacido en Barcelona, ciudad en la que fue asesinado el 29 de julio de 1936.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Ago 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> fueron a Fomento, junto a la Estación de Atocha



es todo una fábula mal documentada.
lo que está junto a atocha es el ministerio de agricultura, entonces de fomento.
la checa de fomento estaba en la calle homónima, hoy es un colegio, detrás de santo domingo.


----------



## klopec (19 Ago 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Badajoz se entrega a los legionarios y a los “regulares” marroquíes / Badajoz está entregue aos legionarios e aos “regulares” marroquinos*



Magnífico documento de Mario Neves que desmonta el panfleto de Jay Allen y sus "Slaughters 4.000" así como la patraña que se inventó Indalecio Prieto sobre la "_matanza de la Plaza de Toros_" y que ha sido desmontada también por el historiador de izquierdas Casalá.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Ago 2019)

alguna cosilla mas sobre el emotivo relato en primera persona que pese a visitarla mucho no sabe ubicar la checa de fomento



I. de A. dijo:


> Julián tiene ahora 55 años. Vive en un pueblecito cercano a Madrid y quiere olvidarlo todo. Lo que vio teniendo 14, 15 y 16



o sea, escrito en el 77.

propaganda contra carrillo en un momento delicado

y escrito sin saber mucho que se sabe ahora, pero no voy a perder el tiempo buscando archivos.



I. de A. dijo:


> “Esta es mi zanja, Dios mío; esta es la zanja que yo hice con mis manos -exclamaba “El Estudiante”



imposible, pues los cuerpos se exhumaron y el cementerio actual no está totalmente encima de las zanjas y se hicieron tumbas nuevas.


----------



## I. de A. (19 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> es todo una fábula mal documentada.
> lo que está junto a atocha es el ministerio de agricultura, entonces de fomento.
> la checa de fomento estaba en la calle homónima, hoy es un colegio, detrás de santo domingo.



Te refieres al testimonio de Julián. Todo ello no es una fábula, los acontecimientos de las sacas y asesinatos cuadran. El error de las checas que señalas puede deberse al olvido, dado el tiempo transcurrido y la edad del testigo, pues había en Madrid 345 checas (según el último estudio presentado a la Sauquillo, 120 más de las que aparecen en la Causa General, pues desde 1943 no se investigaba este asunto tenebroso) una de las cuales estaba en la Estación de Atocha.

En cualquier caso, pues no se puede asegurar su autenticidad, el testimonio apareció en la transición y en 2007, en vida del genocida, el cual no tenía que contestar a nada porque estaba entre algodones, protegido por la casta de la que formaba parte y por todos los medios del R78, excepto _El Alcázar_, periódico que trataban como a un apestado (todas sus predicciones se han cumplido con creces) y que fue abocado al cierre de forma ilegal por Felipe Gonzálezl según sentencia del TS en 1994.

A Carrillo ya le había dado el visto bueno la CIA, había defendido la permanecia de las bases americanas en 1975 (documentos desclasificados por la CIA) y en 1977 había hecho su viajecito por EEUU como un bien mandao.


----------



## I. de A. (19 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> alguna cosilla mas sobre el emotivo relato en primera persona que pese a visitarla mucho no sabe ubicar la checa de fomento
> 
> 
> o sea, escrito en el 77.
> ...



A eso ya te he respondido. ¿Propaganda? Sólo E_l Alcázar_ y silencio.
En cuanto a las zanjas, que sea un fallo de la memoria como lo de las checas; tras 40 años es imposible saber si han movido algo o no la ubicación.

Pero propaganda, entonces (y ahora) fue a favor del asesino de forma aplastante por todos los medios del régimen...


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Ago 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> 120 más de las que aparecen en la Causa General, pues desde 1943 no se investigaba este asunto tenebroso) una de las cuales estaba en la Estación de Atocha.



la de atocha si aparece en la cg,

no era mas que la comisaria de la estación, y se controlaba a los escasos viajeros.


----------



## I. de A. (19 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> la de atocha si aparece en la cg,
> 
> no era mas que la comisaria de la estación, y se controlaba a los escasos viajeros.



Fuente.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Ago 2019)

Texto de búsqueda atocha , del Archivo Archivo Histórico Nacional , dentro de la unidad Fiscalía del Tribunal Supremo

*RESUMEN:*
Título de la unidad: "Checa de la Estación de Atocha"
Archivo: Archivo Histórico Nacional
Signatura: FC-CAUSA_GENERAL,1530,Exp.14
Soporte:






y apuesto que carrillo no sale.


----------



## I. de A. (19 Ago 2019)

No digo que no aparezca en la CG, lo cual no influye en nada en el supuesto fallo de memoria: te pido las fuentes de que la checa de la estación fuera sólo una pacífica comisaría


----------



## I. de A. (19 Ago 2019)

Si miras el mapa de las checas de Madrid, la Glorieta de Carlos V está rodeada de checas, y cerca del ministerio hay más de 10.

https://www.larazon.es/documents/10165/0/video_content_5602772_20161030003713.pdf


----------



## I. de A. (19 Ago 2019)

Las checas de la Estación de Atocha (Salón Rojo y Pabellones) eran de las Milicias Ferroviarias de la CNT.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Ago 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> No digo que no aparezca en la CG, lo cual no influye en nada en el supuesto fallo de memoria: te pido las fuentes de que la checa de la estación fuera sólo una pacífica comisaría


----------



## I. de A. (19 Ago 2019)

*Madrid era una checa: había cuatro por cada kilómetro cuadrado*
*Una investigación dirigida por Alfonso Bullón de Mendoza ha descubierto que en la capital existían 345 checas, 120 de ellas sin inventariar en la «Causa general» que se hizo durante la posguerra.*










Checa del Círculo Socialista Latina-Inclusa situada en la casa-palacio del duque del Infantado
















Madrid. 
Tiempo de lectura 8 min.
31 de octubre de 2016. 11:33h


*ETIQUETAS*

Ángel Galarza Francisco Marhuenda Historia Margarita Nelken Memoria histórica Santiago Carrillo


*Entre julio y octubre de 1936 se produjo la gran represión, el terror rojo. Madrid se llenó de checas; alrededor de 345 tribunales populares. *La Dirección General de Seguridad del gobierno republicano dejó la purga en manos de los partidos y sindicatos del Frente Popular. En aquellos primeros meses de la Guerra Civil se produjo la primera fase de la revolución: la liquidación del enemigo. Las checas contaban con la documentación electoral de las autoridades, lo que fue muy útil para una represión masiva ya que 220.000 personas votaron al Frente Popular y 180.000 a la derecha.

*La represión en estas condiciones era sencilla. *Es más; los revolucionarios asesinaron al 30% de la policía madrileña y la sustituyeron con chequistas. Ocuparon edificios emblemáticos, como el Cinema Europa, en la calle Bravo Murillo –hoy un centro comercial–, o el Círculo de Bellas Artes; incluso conventos, como el de las Salesas Reales. Allí llevaban a los «fascistas», definidos como aquellas personas que no eran de izquierdas, y los encarcelaban, interrogaban, torturaban y asesinaban. Algunos pasaron por varias checas hasta que eran incluidos en una «saca». En esos meses*la ratio de muertos a manos de los chequistas fue de veinticinco al día. *Todo cambió *cuando Santiago Carrillo, Margarita Nelken y el PCE se ocuparon de la represión: la liquidación se racionalizó, al estilo estalinista y nacionalsocialista, y se llegó a episodios como la matanza de Paracuellos del Jarama, entre noviembre y diciembre de 1936. *
El equipo de investigación dirigido por Alfonso Bullón de Mendoza, catedrático de Historia en la Universidad CEU San Pablo, y compuesto por los historiadores Francisco Marhuenda, Sara Izquierdo Álvarez, Ángel David Martín Rubio, y Jaime Escolar García, ha llevado a cabo un estudio tan esencial como escalofriante de la represión revolucionaria en Madrid durante la Guerra Civil. Al calor de la Ley de Memoria Histórica, y tras cinco años de trabajo, el equipo ha localizado y cartografiado las 345 checas madrileñas –hallando 120 que no estaban inventariadas en la «Causa General» que se hizo en la posguerra–, a las que suman 23 prisiones oficiales y diez comisarías. A esto han añadido dos bases datos –de víctimas y chequistas–, que dan un panorama muy completo del terror que se tuvo que vivir en la ciudad desde 1936.
Sin defensa del 31
*Tras el golpe de Estado del 18 de Julio, el Gobierno renunció a controlar a los revolucionarios.* En la práctica, las autoridades de la República fueron sustituidas por comités comunistas, socialistas y anarquistas. No hubo una defensa del régimen de 1931, sino la intención evidente de hacer la revolución. A esto el equipo de investigación de Alfonso Bullón lo llama, con razón, «colapso republicano». Las milicias frentepopulistas no distinguieron entre la ofensiva contra los sublevados y el exterminio en la retaguardia. El instrumento fueron las checas, nombre dado a la policía política bolchevique en 1917. Los comunistas ponían al frente de la checa a un jefe, y los anarquistas a un comité. Los nombres eran muy variados, desde «Agrupación Socialista», a «Ateneo Libertario», o «Comité de Vecinos». La excarcelación de presos comunes al inicio de la revolución provocó que algunos montaran su propia checa como modo de vida y ajuste de cuentas.
*El informe de la investigación clasifica las checas en oficiales* –como la «Escuadrilla del Amanecer», dependiente de la Secretaría Técnica del Director de Seguridad–,* políticas o sindicales* –las montadas por el PSOE, la CNT o Izquierda Republicana–,* y las de milicias, que combatían en el frente y actuaban como jurado y ejecutores*.
La actuación de estas checas era *conocida y apoyada por el Gobierno republicano*; especialmente tras la creación en agosto del 36 del Comité Provincial de Investigación Pública, llamado* Checa de Bellas Artes*, y luego de *Fomento*. La Dirección General de Seguridad dio atribuciones a aquel comité frentepopulista para que actuara sin límites, y le enviaba los presos políticos para su exterminio.
*Más de la mitad de las víctimas fueron detenidas de julio a octubre de 1936, entre la creación de la checa de Bellas Artes y la formación de las Milicias de Vigilancia de Retaguardia de la mano del socialista Ángel Galarza*. A partir de ahí, las checas se dedicaron a *asesinar de forma sistemática a miles de presos*.
La mayor parte de los chequistas abandonaron Madrid junto al Gobierno en su huida a Valencia ante el avance de las tropas sublevadas. Fue entonces cuando la ciudad quedó en manos de la Junta de Defensa,* con Santiago Carrillo al frente del Orden Público, y organizó la represión y muerte de los «fascistas», como en Paracuellos del Jarama y Torrejón de Ardoz.*
El método de liquidación social está perfectamente recogido en el informe. La checa interrogaba al detenido con cuantos medios fueran necesarios para sacarle confesión de idea política o creencia religiosa. La tortura hacía que la persona dijera cualquier cosa. A continuación, era declarado «culpable» pero se le entregaba un papel que ponía «libertad». A la salida le montaban en un coche y le asesinaban. Los crímenes y registros en domicilios iban acompañados de robos. Otras checas conducían a los detenidos en autobuses o camiones hasta las afueras, donde los asesinaban y tiraban a una fosa previamente abierta.
Servicio de recogida
Los espacios que ocuparon las checas, descubiertos por el equipo de investigación de Alfonso Bullón, nos muestran *un mapa inédito de un Madrid salpicado de centros de detención y asesinato*. Había* cuatro checas por kilómetro cuadrado*, lo que aumenta si se suman las cárceles. La mayor concentración estaba *en los distritos Centro, Palacio, Latina y Universidad, y en el extrarradio en Vallecas y Pueblo Nuevo*.
El Ayuntamiento de Madrid dispuso de *un servicio de recogida de cadáveres, que eran trasladados al Cementerio del Este y tirados en fosas comunes.* Nunca será posible saber cuántas víctimas hubo de las checas, ni dónde están. En torno al 10% eran mujeres, 25% militares, y 21% religiosos.
El informe de esta investigación pionera, que tendrá forma de libro, fue presentado a Francisca Sauquillo, presidenta del Comisionado de la Memoria Histórica del Ayuntamiento de Madrid, a quien se propuso la colocación de placas en los lugares de las checas más emblemáticas –como en los edificios hoy del Ministerio de Hacienda, Agencia Tributaria, Casa-palacio del duque del Infantado, o Palacio de la Prensa–, la creación de un centro de interpretación, y la elaboración de rutas culturales para el conocimiento imprescindible y completo de la guerra en la ciudad.
Los asesinatos y torturas de comunistas y socialistas
Cada checa tenía su lugar de ejecución. La del Radio Comunista del Oeste mataba en Ciudad Universitaria, Casa de Campo, Carretera del Pardo y Puerta de Hierro. La socialista, sita en Marqués de Riscal, lo hacía en la Pradera de San Isidro. Los anarquistas del Ateneo Libertario de Vallehermoso asesinaba en la calle Bravo Murillo, y otros los enterraban en el cementerio de las Concepcionistas franciscanas. El socialista García Atadell convirtió en checas dos pisos en Marqués de Cubas y otro en Montera para el asesinato y el robo, acumulando un buen tesoro con el que huyó. La checa de la Agrupación Socialista Madrileña, en Fuencarral, 103, contaba con un censo electoral para las matanzas, hasta el punto de que cavaron una enorme fosa en Boadilla. La checa «El Castillo», en Alonso Heredia, 9, se distinguió por las torturas: hierros candentes y arrancamiento de uñas. El Círculo Socialista del Sur mataba en los altos del Hipódromo, por arma de fuego, entre las once de la noche y la madrugada. Los edificios públicos, religiosos o de espectáculo fueron utilizados, como el teatro Beatriz, en Claudio Coello, 47, la Residencia de los Maristas o la estación de Atocha. j. v.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Ago 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> Las checas de la Estación de Atocha (Salón Rojo y Pabellones) eran de las Milicias Ferroviarias de la CNT.



eso lo acabas de sacar del mapa de la razon, donde llama checas hasta a los cuarteles antiguos de reina cristina y pacifico.

si, la comisaria se amplió algunos salones.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Ago 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> No digo que no aparezca en la CG, lo cual no influye en nada en el supuesto fallo de memoria: te pido las fuentes de que la checa de la estación fuera sólo una pacífica comisaría



no lo has dicho explicitamente



> I. de A. dijo:






> 120 más de las que aparecen en la Causa General, pues desde 1943 no se investigaba este asunto tenebroso) una de las cuales estaba en la Estación de Atocha.



entiendo que ya tienes la prueba de que no solo era una comisaria, sino que no se mataba gente.

ese testimonio es purta propaganda.

el tal estudiante hubiera sido fusilado al finalizar la guerra, como todos los que cogieron que habian estado en las llamadas checas.


----------



## I. de A. (19 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 141755



De ahí a que solo era una comisaría para controlar a los escasísimos pasajeros....
Era una checa; habría que ver, por los estudios que haya, si hubo asesinatos que no se detectaron y no aparecen en la CG, torturas, qué interrogatorios, sacas y tiro en la cuneta.... Porque eran dos checas de la CNT, que no eran unos angelitos precisamente.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Ago 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> citaron a los que quedaban en libertad en la Casa de la Moneda, bajo la excusa de liquidarles los haberes atrasados. Una vez dentro, los cuatro mil militares se dieron cuenta de que aquello estaba tomado. Habían caído en una trampa. Fueron trasladados en camiones hasta la D.G.S. (Dirección General de Seguridad), en la calle Infantas,



en la calle victor hugo esquina infantas. pero victor hugo es la referencia en la época, todo el mundo se referia a la dgs como sita en victor hugo










y cuatro mil tipos alli no caben.


----------



## I. de A. (19 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> no lo has dicho explicitamente
> Documentos desclasificados implican al PSOE en las peores matanzas de la Guerra Civil española
> entiendo que ya tienes la prueba de que no solo era una comisaria, sino que no se mataba gente.
> 
> ...



No lo he dicho explícitamente porque eso no afecta al testimonio.
Entiendo lo que te he dicho arriba.
Puta propaganda es la memoria histrólica.
Los que habían estado en las checas los solían asesinar los rojos, para eso las instalaron por todo Madrid. ¿A todos los que cogieron? ¿Estás seguro? Si así fuera, a este no lo cogieron; por eso tal vez el anonimato.


----------



## I. de A. (19 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> eso lo acabas de sacar del mapa de la razon, donde llama checas hasta a los cuarteles antiguos de reina cristina y pacifico.
> 
> si, la comisaria se amplió algunos salones.



Eso es de un estudio presentado a la presidenta de la movida de la memoria histrólica socialista que no ha dicho ni mu.
Qué raro que hubiera checas en los cuarteles, ¿verdad?


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Ago 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> De ahí a que solo era una comisaría para controlar a los escasísimos pasajeros....
> Era una checa; habría que ver, por los estudios que haya, si hubo asesinatos que no se detectaron y no aparecen en la CG, torturas, qué interrogatorios, sacas y tiro en la cuneta.... Porque eran dos checas de la CNT, que no eran unos angelitos precisamente.



hombre, ya pruebas negativas me va a ser dificil.
te he puesto una de las decenas de declaraciones de expresos, en concreto de uno que primero estuvo trabando en ella, ninguno asesinado por cierto, donde dice que no se mató a nadie.
léete el expediente, a ver si encuentras algo que se les escapara a los meticulosos inquisidores.



I. de A. dijo:


> Los que habían estado en las checas los solían asesinar los rojos, para eso las instalaron por todo Madrid. ¿A todos los que cogieron? ¿Estás seguro? Si así fuera, a este no lo cogieron; por eso tal vez el anonimato.



en el 77 estaria ya prescrito y amnistiado dos veces. el anonimato es para que no se desmonte la historia desde la piedra angular, el testigo para hilar el panfleto anticarrilista.

a todos no, hay sentencias a treinta años.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Ago 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> Cuando el cortejo fúnebre llegó a la altura de la plaza de Manuel Becerra se encontró a la sección de la Guardia de Asalto del teniente Castillo que les cortaba el paso. Sin previo aviso, Castillo ordenó abrir fuego contra quienes avanzaban los primeros.



era una manifestación ilegal, habian robado el ataud previamente.
castillo estaba al frente de los antidisturbios destacados.


> Abre la comitiva el clero parroquial _"con cruz alzada"_ y a continuación el féretro llevado a hombros por compañeros del _"desventurado alférez."_
> 
> Detrás del féretro, va la _"presidencia del duelo"_ que incluye al director general de la Guardia civil, general Pozas, y el director general de Seguridad, señor Alonso Mallol.
> 
> ...



asi empezaron, luego hubo varios tiroteos por el camino. versiones contradictorias sobre quien disparaba a quien. como en el maidan, y antes en la quema de conventos, una mano oculta.

ABC (Madrid) - 17/04/1936, p. 27 - ABC.es Hemeroteca

el caso es que castillo disparó para evitar ser linchado.


----------



## I. de A. (19 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> hombre, ya pruebas negativas me va a ser dificil.
> te he puesto una de las decenas de declaraciones de expresos, en concreto de uno que primero estuvo trabando en ella, ninguno asesinado por cierto, donde dice que no se mató a nadie.
> léete el expediente, a ver si encuentras algo que se les escapara a los meticulosos inquisidores.
> 
> ...



Es posible; aunque sería un panfleto con lo fundamental cierto y real, que Carrillo era el responsable de las matanzas perpetradas en el poco tiempo que estuvo en el cargo.

También puede ser que el testigo, aún habiendo prescrito,* no desde el 77, sino desde 1969 (Decreto Ley 10/1969, por el que prescribían todos los delitos cometidos antes de 1 de abril de 1939), *y hubiera estado muy implicado en las matanzas, no creo que quisiera tener que dar muchas explicaciones públicas y confesar y narrar su propia participación. 

O que no le diera la gana la publicidad.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Ago 2019)

yo he dicho que estaria prescrito sin poner fecha.
amnistiado en el 77 y por franco.

no se que mas pruebas necesitas de que es una invención, empezando por el protagonista.

o después de la guerra se exilió?


----------



## I. de A. (19 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> hombre, ya pruebas negativas me va a ser dificil.
> te he puesto una de las decenas de declaraciones de expresos, en concreto de uno que primero estuvo trabando en ella, ninguno asesinado por cierto, donde dice que no se mató a nadie.
> léete el expediente, a ver si encuentras algo que se les escapara a los meticulosos inquisidores



Pero era una checa regentada por milicianos, no una inocente comisaría, que es de lo que se trata. Que asesinaran en esa o los llevaran a otro sitio,, que unas fueran más mortíferas que otras, etc. no tiene nada que ver con el asunto, te has liado. Ya sabemos que no sólo se asesinaba en las checas, mucho más en Paracuellos...


----------



## I. de A. (19 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> yo he dicho que estaria prescrito sin poner fecha.
> amnistiado en el 77 y por franco.
> 
> no se que mas pruebas necesitas de que es una invención, empezando por el protagonista.
> ...



Da igual lo que hayas dicho, te referías a que no tendría responsabilidades penales, como es de suponer.

No sé que mas pruebas necesitas de que es una invención o no, empezando por el protagonista.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Ago 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> Pero era una checa regentada por milicianos, no una inocente comisaría



el problema era que muchos de los policias de la politico social fueron depurados por razones obvias.

y que el numero de sospechosos habia aumentado en varios factores por el golpe.

evidentemente, hubo que multiplicar los efectivos de los cuerpos de seguridad.

lo que en el verano del 36 llevó a excesos que nadie niega.


----------



## I. de A. (19 Ago 2019)

Estudio del Instituto CEU de Estudios Históricos
*Hubo más Checas de las que se creía y en ellas fueron asesinados casi 400 clérigos *






En Madrid hubo 345 Checas y no 225 como se creía hasta ahora. En ellas fueron asesinadas 1.823 personas, de las cuales el 21 % eran sacerdotes y religiosos
El *Instituto de Estudios Históricos de la Universidad CEU San Pablo* ha hecho entrega a *Francisca Sauquillo*, *presidenta del comisionado de la Memoria Histórica del Ayuntamiento de Madrid,* de un amplio trabajo sobre la represión del Frente Popular en Madrid. Más concretamente, se trata de cinco volúmenes -con una extensión aproximada de dos mil páginas- que recogen la investigación «*Checas de Madrid»*, financiada por el ministerio de la Presidencia en época de Rodríguez Zapatero, dentro de las ayudas concedidas a la Memoria Histórica. La entrega de este material al comisionado se ha hecho con el propósito de ayudarle en su designio de realizar un plan integral de memoria histórica que identifique los restos de la guerra civil en la capital de España, y en consonancia con lo establecido en el preámbulo de la *Ley de la Memoria Histórica* (Ley 52/2007 de 26 de diciembre): «que la democracia española y las generaciones vivas que hoy disfrutan de ella honren y recuperen para siempre a todos los que directamente padecieron las injusticias y agravios producidos, por unos u otros motivos políticos o ideológicos o de creencias religiosas, en aquellos dolorosos períodos de nuestra historia. Desde luego, a quienes perdieron la vida».
Pese a su siniestra celebridad, las checas de Madrid no habían sido hasta ahora debidamente estudiadas, y su número, según el resumen de la Causa general publicado por el ministerio de Justicia en 1943, se cifraba en 225. Sin embargo, se trata de una estimación que se quedaba muy corta, pues según la investigación realizada por el Instituto CEU de Estudios Históricos, *en Madrid hubo 345 checas, 50 lugares de detención, 24 cárceles oficiales, 10 comisarías de distrito y 25 lugares de ejecución y hallazgo de restos. *Por lo que a la filiación política de las checas y centros de detención se refiere,* 90 estaban bajo control anarquista, 89 comunista y 49 socialista. Otras 73 estaban vinculadas a unidades concretas de milicias y del ejército popular, mientras que algunas organizaciones controlaban un número de checas mucho más reducido.*
Para poder ubicar debidamente estos lugares se ha realizado un gran esfuerzo, pues en ocasiones se han encontrado calles cuyos trazados y números han cambiado o las checas estaban ubicadas en edificios actualmente desaparecidos. Por ello, ha sido necesario elaborar una base de datos georreferenciada que permitiera ubicar las antiguas localizaciones sobre la cartografía actual de la ciudad. Su resultado ha hecho posible elaborar cuatro rutas de la Memoria en las que se han agrupado 64 de las checas más significativas: Gran Vía y sur; norte de la Gran Vía; Recoletos-Castellana y barrio de Salamanca; y el extrarradio de Madrid.
La base de datos elaborada aporta también abundante información sobre el funcionamiento de las checas de Madrid, además de una *relación nominal de 1.823 personas asesinadas en las mismas.* Conviene recordar que, al producirse la aproximación a Madrid de las tropas del bando nacional, hubo miles de muertos como consecuencia de los conocidos episodios de las sacas masivas de cárceles y los asesinatos de Paracuellos del Jarama. Otros centenares de víctimas mortales aparecieron en lugares tales como la Dehesa de la Villa, la Casa de Campo o las Vistillas, sin que sea posible determinar si antes de su muerte pasaron o no por alguna checa.
*Por lo que a la caracterización de los muertos se refiere, un 26% eran militares o miembros de las fuerzas de orden público, un 21% sacerdotes y religiosas, un 14% empleados, un 10% mujeres, un 6% comerciantes e industriales, un 6% profesionales liberales, un 5% propietarios, un 4% funcionarios, un 3% estudiantes… El 93% de los asesinados en las checas lo fueron antes de que acabase el año 1936.*
Por último,* la documentación aportada incluye un listado de 1.143 chequistas, de los que consta que 91 fueron ejecutados después de la guerra.*
Las checas, uno de los elementos claves de la represión republicana en el Madrid de la guerra civil, eran cárceles privadas establecidas por las diversas organizaciones integradas en el Frente Popular, donde se detenía, interrogaba y asesinaba a las personas que consideraban desafectas. El término procede de Cheká, nombre de la policía política soviética creada en Rusia en 1917. Aunque inicialmente surgieron de forma espontánea, a principios de agosto de 1936,* tras la creación del Comité Provincial de Investigación Pública, las checas pasan a trabajar en estrecho contacto con la Dirección General de Seguridad, desde donde se les hizo entrega de listas de sospechosos. También podían sacar presos de las cárceles oficiales. *Entre las más famosas por el celo desplegado se encuentran la checa de Fomento, cuyo primer emplazamiento estuvo en el Círculo de Bellas Artes, o la checa de la brigada del Amanecer, dirigida por el comisario de Policía José Raúl Bellido.
CEU San Pablo
Fecha de Publicación: 06 de Octubre de 2016


----------



## klopec (19 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> eso lo acabas de sacar del mapa de la razon, donde llama checas hasta a los cuarteles antiguos de reina cristina y pacifico.
> 
> si, la comisaria se amplió algunos salones.



Luego me dices que yo enredo ... En la Estación de Atocha hubo una una checa SÍ O SÍ. Hay 150 folios sobre el caso en la CG.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Ago 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> la documentación aportada incluye un listado de 1.143 chequistas, de los que consta que 91 fueron ejecutados después de la guerra.



pues que se pongan de acuerdo con el abc

Los 335 «chequistas» a los que Carmena incluirá en el memorial del cementerio de La Almudena


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Ago 2019)

klopec dijo:


> En la Estación de Atocha hubo una una checa SÍ O SÍ. Hay 150 folios sobre el caso en la CG.



ya, si he puesto yo el enlace.
si solo has encontrado eso entre las decenas de declaraciones...

llámalo checa o comisaria, la función era la vigilancia de la retaguardia en un momento que el enemigo venia desde sevilla arrasando a su paso y la quinta columna era un peligro real.


----------



## I. de A. (19 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> pues que se pongan de acuerdo con el abc
> 
> Los 335 «chequistas» a los q
> 
> ...



En el ABC se incluye todo tipo de asesinos, asaltantes de prisiones, fusilamientos de la Almudena, no sólo chequistas, aunque la portada diga eso (el caso es que Carmena quería poner calles a asesinos de dentro y fuera de la checa, que era donde se asesinaba más). No sólo había chequsitas propiamente dicho asesinando. Se necesitaba mucha mano de obra criminal para tanto asesinato.





*Los 335 «chequistas» a los que Carmena incluirá en el memorial del cementerio de La Almudena*
*ABC reproduce el listado de nombres de fusilados del franquismo que homenajeará en el camposanto, cotejado con el trabajo de uno de los investigadores pagados por el Consistorio*
ABC@abc_madridMADRIDActualizado:20/02/2018 13:00h*NOTICIAS RELACIONADAS*


Carmena homenajeará a 335 «chequistas» en un memorial de víctimas del franquismo
La demagogia de Mauricio Valiente sobre los 335 «chequistas» del memorial de La Almudena
El PP pedirá en el pleno que se excluya a los «chequistas» en el memorial de La Almudena
1234567891011121314

*La checa del Cinema Europa*




Checa del Cinema Europa, en 1939 - ARCHIVO DE ABC
Las últimas investigaciones sobre las checas de Madrid computan un total de 345 en la capital, de las que 120 no estaban inventariadas en la Causa General. El estudio dirigido por Alfonso Bullón de Mendoza muestra un mapa salpicado de centros de detención, torturas y asesinatos en el que había cuatro checas por kilómetro cuadrado. La mayor concentración estaba en los barrios de Centro, Palacio, Latina y Universidad, y en el extrarradio, en Vallecas y Pueblo Nuevo.
La checa anarquista del Cinema Europa, en Bravo Murillo, dirigida por el delincuente común *Felipe Sandoval*, conocido como « Doctor Muñiz», fue según los historiadores una de las más crueles en los primeros meses de la contienda. A ella se atribuye el asalto a la Cárcel Modelo –el 22 de agosto de 1936–, tras el que fueron asesinados Melquiades Álvarez, José Martínez Velasco, Manuel Rico Avello, Fernando Primo de Rivera, José María Albiñana y Julio Ruiz de Alda, entre otros destacados presos políticos.
Según el cotejo realizado con el riguroso estudio la relación que figura en el libro «Los Fusilamientos de La Almudena» –de Manuel García Muñoz, uno de los expertos contratados por el Ayuntamiento para la elaboración del informe– Carmena honrará una veintena de nombres de sus componentes. Uno de los más destacados en este homenaje es* Santiago Aliques Bermúdez*, pintor, que formó el grupo de defensa de la checa. Se le atribuyen cientos de asesinatos de hombres y mujeres. Participó en la* saca de la cárcel de Ventas*, que terminó con los asesinatos del cementerio de Aravaca. Fue fusilado en 1941 en La Almudena.
Asimismo serán homenajeados *Brígido, Gregorio y Juan Gómez Barba*, señalados por el propio Felipe Sandoval como los que le acompañaron en el asesinato de un matrimonio de Retiro en la carretera de Fuencarral. También será recordado *Antonio Prieto Blázquez*, fusilado el 6 de mayo de 1943. Con Sandoval, a Prieto se le atribuye el asesinato en un hotelito de Ciudad Lineal del bibliotecario Florián Ruiz Egea. Según el relato de algunos historiadores, le sacaron de su casa bajo engaño diciendo que les acompañara para ir a valorar una biblioteca incautada. Hoy* Ruiz Egea *da nombre a una biblioteca pública de Cuatro Caminos. Según last mismas fuentes, Prieto también intervino en el secuestro y asesinato del Barón de Bochgrave, cónsul de Bélgica que ayudaba a repatriarse a brigadistas internacionales desertores de sus unidades.
Otros miembros de la checa de Sandoval que serán reconocidos son *Pablo González Cubillo*, de la CNT, que asaltó la cárcel Modelo; *Félix González Díez*, que también fue miembro del comité de Fuencarral; *Juan Gutiérrez Villegas*, acusado de llevar a los detenidos a la checa; y *Antonio Martínez Rojas*, carpintero, asaltante de la Modelo; *Enrique Merino del Ojo*, chófer, acusado de asesinar al obispo de Sigüenza;* Isaac Sánchez Guimaray*, albañil, que formaba parte de los piquetes de ejecución; *Pedro Sanz Labanda*, contable de la checa; *Antonio y Narciso Segura Germán*, que participaron en los asesinatos del cuartel de la Montaña; *Higinio Viela Lafuente*; *Cristóbal Villar Galán*, mozo de tren; *Saturnino Andrés Alba*; *Ramón Ayuso García*, miembro de los grupos de ejecución; *Máximo Belloso Barbado*, asaltante de la Cárcel Modelo; *Miguel Cantalapiedra Martín*; y *Alberto Chenel de la Cal*. Todos sus nombres están vinculados a labores organizativas y ejecutivas en la checa del Cinema Europa, según los datos recogidos por García Muñoz.


----------



## I. de A. (19 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> ya, si he puesto yo el enlace.
> si solo has encontrado eso entre las decenas de declaraciones...
> 
> llámalo checa o comisaria, la función era la vigilancia de la retaguardia en un momento que el enemigo venia desde sevilla arrasando a su paso y la quinta columna era un peligro real.



Se llama checa. Tu idílica comisaría se contradice con el listado de 1823 asesinatos en ellas (el 93% antes de acabara 1936) que tiene Sauquillo. Si lo llamas comisaría tienes que añadir "estalinista".


----------



## I. de A. (19 Ago 2019)

klopec dijo:


> Luego me dices que yo enredo ... En la Estación de Atocha hubo una una checa SÍ O SÍ. Hay 150 folios sobre el caso en la CG.



Es una checa, como el mismo incorrezto demostró, aunque en la Causa General no se hallaran pruebas de asesinatos en ella. Pero además dice incorrezto que era una comisaría normal y corriente para los viajeros, si había alguno. Después, esa visión idílica la quiere elevar a todas las checas, comisarías según él, donde lo normal en las más civilizadas del mundo es que asesinen a más de, al menos, 1800 personas, en una ciudad mucho más pequeña de lo que es ahora y en pocos meses.


----------



## Señormerigueder (19 Ago 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Sí, asesinos de esclavistas, clasistas y explotadores tradicionales. Usted en la peli de Espartaco seguro que iba con Craso, a que no me equívoco?



Carajo, estás como una puta cabra.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Ago 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> Se llama checa. Tu idílica comisaría se contradice con el listado de 1823 asesinatos en ellas (el 93% antes de acabara 1936) que tiene Sauquillo. Si lo llamas comisaría tienes que añadir "estalinista".



para cuando acabó el 36 el gobierno ya habia retomado el poder y habia pasado el peligro inminente de perder Madrid.

lo que no lo puedes llamar es checa, en la epoca se conocian por comisaria, radio, ateneo, circulo...

el cine europa no era estalinista, era cuartel de milicias confederales. con calabozos, claro. en las memorias de lister, que tenia el cuartel enfrente, hay alguna divertida historia sobre sus diferencias.

sobre sandoval, os podeis leer el honor de las injurias.
su tortura y muerte está escrita por guzmán,


----------



## I. de A. (19 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> para cuando acabó el 36 el gobierno ya habia retomado el poder y habia pasado el peligro inminente de perder Madrid.
> 
> lo que no lo puedes llamar es checa, en la epoca se conocian por comisaria, radio, ateneo, circulo...
> 
> ...



La furia criminal que se desató en julio, con las tropas nacionales cerca o no, fue atroz. No tiene justificación -por mucho que quieras justificar asesinatos y torturas a millares- liarse a asesinar y torturar a todos los que no pensaran como tú (nunca mejor dicho), que no habían hecho nada pero, como sospechosos de no se sabe qué en la mayoría de los casos (realmente por odio), los liquidasen por miles.

Pero, además, las matanzas y asesinatos perpetrados por los rojos no cesaron, desgraciadamente, a finales de 1936 en Madrid: Por ejemplo:


*Guerra en Madrid: El carnicero de Usera y los crímenes del Túnel de la Muerte*






Fotografía inédita de Casimiro Durán / CG
El nombre de Casimiro Durán no suele aparecer en las investigaciones históricas relacionadas con los asesinatos perpetrados por el bando republicano durante Guerra Civil Española. A diferencia de otros personajes mucho más mediáticos, la historia del capitán Durán no se ha analizado lo suficiente y sus andanzas en el frente de Madrid se han olvidado de un plumazo. Después de casi 80 años de la finalización del conflicto, muchas familias siguen reclamando justicia por los sucesos del Túnel de la Muerte, sucesos en los que este individuo estuvo directamente relacionado.
Nacido el 04 de marzo de 1905, Casimiro Durán Muñoz se crió durante toda su infancia en la mínúscula localidad de Boadilla de la Sierra en la provincia de Ávila. Hasta los quince años ayudó a sus padres trabajando como jornalero hasta que decidió abandonar el campo y desplazarse hasta Madrid donde se especializó en otros quehaceres. Hasta el inicio de la Guerra Civil trabajó en varias sastrerías de la capital especializándose en todo lo relacionado con los nuevos sistemas de planchado que estaban llegando a España desde Reino Unido y Estados Unidos. En el año 33 consiguió sin lugar a dudas su mejor empleo después de entrar a trabajar en la sastrería Flomar, uno de los gigantes de la confección madrileña que años más tarde se convertiría en un gran imperio de la costura y el planchado. En esta década de los treinta, coincidiendo con la proclamación de la II República, fue cuando se afilió al Partido Comunista participando muy activamente en mítines, manifestaciones e incluso en algún enfrentamiento armado con grupos de falangistas.
Pese a sus ideales y su actividad política, hemos podido averiguar que en la sastrería Flomar, situada en plena Gran Vía, nunca se caracterizó por expresar airadamente su manera de pensar. Sin embargo, uno de los socios de este negocio reconoció en la Causa General que antes de la guerra Durán acudía con frecuencia a la Casa del Pueblo.





Dos miembros de la 36 Brigada Mixta (AGA)

Su trayectoria como agente de Policía
Empezada la Guerra Civi,l Durán participó en los enfrentamientos armados de la capital, intentando sofocar el levantamiento militar en los cuarteles de Campamento. Después, y a petición del Partido Comunista, se incorporó a las Milicias de Retaguardia donde participó en numerosas detenciones y registros domiciliarios en busca de “derechistas encubiertos”. Entre las viviendas que registró en esta nueva faceta como ‘improvisado policía’ destaca la de Víctor Blasco Oller, su antiguo jefe en la sastrería Flomar. ¿El motivo del registro? Durán lo consideraba un burgués que posiblemente tenía algo que ocultar en su casa. No encontró nada.
Tras suprimirse las Milicias de Retaguardia por la cantidad de asesinatos que se produjeron en Madrid entre el verano y el otoño de 1936, Casimiro Durán fue enviado directamente al frente de batalla. Al ser un hombre de confianza dentro del Partido Comunista y sabiendo leer y escribir fue destinado como oficial a la 36 Brigada Mixta que se encontraba en toda la zona de Usera. Allí, en especial en 1937, se combatió con una especial dureza aunque a Durán no se le veía demasiado en primera línea de frente. Lo suyo era la guerra secreta. Los enfrentamientos ocultos que poco tienen que ver con el choque cuerpo a cuerpo. Mientras que otros milicianos trataban de frenar las ofensivas franquistas y combatían en Usera casa por casa defendiendo cada milímetro de terreno, Durán se dedicaba a “cazar fascistas” dentro de sus propias filas. Primero se centró en sus propios hombres, sobre todo aquellos que no tenían un espíritu obrero como tal. Después confraternizó con aquellos que podían convertirse en desertores haciéndose pasar al igual que ellos por desafecto para posteriormente detenerles y llevarles ante un pelotón de fusilamiento.
Aunque Durán no participaba directamente en los combates con los franquistas, solía moverse por las trincheras del emplazamiento elevado del Zofio como pez en el agua. La línea de fortificaciones dentro de los mismos edificios de Usera solía ser un escenario idóneo, sobre todo por la noche, para que los desertores intentaran pasarse al enemigo. El oficial comunista casi siempre se adelantaba a sus planes y justo antes de abandonar la zona republicana terminaban siendo arrestados y ajusticiados casi al instante.





Zona centro de Madrid. Gran Vía /AGA

El plan más ambicioso
Sin embargo, por lo que pasó verdaderamente a a la historia Casimiro Durán durante la Guerra Civil fue por haber diseñado una “ambiciosa” operación para acabar de un plumazo con casi un centenar de enemigos de la República que se escondían en varias embajadas extranjeras en Madrid. Para llevar a cabo su cometido, no sería de extrañar que contara con el permiso y la autorización de Justo López de la Fuente, el mayor comunista que se encontraba al mando de los regimientos 141 y 144 y que en los años sesenta sería detenido por la Policía de Franco. Como había hecho con los desertores de la 36 Brigada Mixta, el capitán Durán se hizo pasar de nuevo por una persona de derechas para ganarse la confianza de varios individuos partidarios de los nacionales que se encontraban escondidos en varias legaciones diplomáticas. En esta ocasión no lo hizo solo sino que confeccionó todo un equipo de colaboradores que le ayudaron a tramar este plan buscando al mismo tiempo una vía para lucrarse. El objetivo era engañar a un gran número de derechistas, especialmente de clase alta, y hacerles creer que él podía llevarles a la zona franquista a través de un túnel bajo tierra de Usera que sólo él y unos pocos sabía donde estaban. Todo era una farsa. Su verdadero propósito era robarles todas sus pertenencias y ejecutarles sin piedad alguna.
La mano derecha de Casimiro Durán en su despiadada misión era otro capitán comunista apellidado Cabrera. En realidad este otro oficial aprovechó su amistad con un famoso novillero que se encontraba hospedado en una pensión del centro de Madrid (C/ Ventura de la Vega) para acercarse a varios personas de derechas que se encontraban hospedadas allí. La pensión era propiedad de Nicolasa Sánchez Pindado, una mujer de carácter abierto que confraternizaba con sus huéspedes por afinidad ideológica. En poco tiempo, Cabrera se había ganado la confianza de la señora y de varios sacerdotes que se encontraban allí escondidos. Fue en ese instante cuando Durán entró en escena.





Gregorio Caballero, ayudante de Durán /CG
Durante varias semanas Casimiro Durán se dejó ver por la pensión comentando a todos sus residentes que él podía hacerles llegar a zona nacional a través de un tunel secreto ubicado junto al frente de Usera. Muy pronto, las intenciones de Durán y Cabrera se difundieron por casi todas las embajadas de Madrid donde se escondían cientos de religiosos, militares, falangistas y aristócratas. Los desafectos de la capital ya habían picado en el anzuelo y un gran número de los refugiados se pusieron en contacto con los oficiales comunistas para que estos les intentaran llevar hasta ese túnel y acceder a zona nacional.
Los macabros asesinatos
Entre los días 18 de octubre de y 13 de noviembre de 1937 este grupo de militares de la 36º Brigada Mixta organizaron hasta ocho falsas expediciones hasta zona nacional. La primera tuvo lugar durante la noche del día 18 de octubre. Pasadas las dos de la madrugada, un coche con las insignias del Partido Comunista conducido por el capitán Durán paró justo delante de la Embajada de Paraguay. Un hombre de unos 30 años salió del edificio con el rostro cubierto y se subió al coche a toda prisa. Antes de que el coche se pusiera en marcha, el hombre entregó un reloj de oro y un anillo a Durán: era el precio que debía pagar para ser trasladado a la ‘supuesta otra’ zona. En menos de treinta minutos el vehículo llegó hasta las inmediaciones del frente de batalla de Usera deteniéndose junto a un pequeño hotel situado en el número cuatro de la calle Alfonso Olivares. Nada más bajar del coche fue encañonado a punta de fúsil por otro militar comunista llamado Juan Ruiz Llamas, por un soldado catalán llamado Víctor y por otro individuo de procedencia rumana. En la misma calle le comunicaron que estaba detenido acusado de alta traición después de golpearle con la culata del fusil en la cabeza.
Aquel hombre de unos 30 años fue la primera víctima del túnel de la muerta, tal y como relató uno de los colaboradores más cercanos de Durán tras ser detenido por la Policía franquista después de la guerra. Esta es parte de su declaración policial:
_“Un día el declarante vio a este individuo siendo golpeados con palos y vergajos por Juan Ruiz Llamas y Joaquín de la Huerta mientras que le decían que todos los fascistas debían morir. Esta persona sangraba abundantemente. Estuvo detenido en la calle Alfonso Olivares durante veinte días. Fue asesinado a tiros finalmentepor los fusiles de los militares comunistas Gregorio Caballero, Francisco Román Sánchez, Antonio Torres y José Domingo Garzón. Fue enterrado en una gran fosa que hay en la casa. Antes de echar su cuerpo allí, el soldado rumano le robó los zapatos”_
Tras esta primera expedición, Durán decidió ser más ambicioso ya que necesitaba que el número de personas que formaban parte de estos viaje fuera más numeroso. Al día siguiente Dionisio Celestino Martín Sánchez y dos personas más que estaban en la embajada de Paraguay también corrieron la misma suerte.
El día 22 de octubre se produjo la siguiente expedición de la que formaba parte Serafín Sánchez Pindado, familiar de la propietaria de la pensión que era capellán del Hispital General. Fue asesinado nada más llegar a la calle Alfonso Olivares en una especie de cueva que había en su interior que se convirtió durante varias semanas en cárcel improvisada.





Chalet de Usera en el que se cometían los asesinatos /CG

La confirmación de la trampa
De acuerdo con la declaración de Judith Sánchez en la Causa General, cuyo novio también fue asesinado en el Tunel de la Muerte de Usera, la expedición del 31 de octubre fue más numerosa que las anteriores:
_“La expedición la componían ocho ingenieros refugiados en la embajada de Noruega, el novio de la dicente, Francisco Tejero del Barrio y un joven llamado Horacio Martínez Alonso, empleado de banca y secretario particular de Melquiades Álvarez. Todos fueron recogidos por Durán y su enlace y de todos se recibieron noticias de estar prestos para traspasar las líneas del frente”_
Sin embargo, ninguno de los miembros de esta expedición pudieron llegar hasta zona nacional. Cuando Judith llegó hasta territorio franquista comprobó que ni su novio ni ninguno de sus compañeros de viaje habían conseguido llegar hasta el otro lado. A mediados de noviembre de 1937, las autoridades franquistas alertaron por radio a los derechistas escondidos en Madrid y el General Queipo de Llano les pidió prudencia asegurando que los “rojos estaban engañando a gente de bien”.
Durante casi un mes Casimiro Durán dirigió las expediciones de estos falsos evadidos hasta el barrio de Usera. La última expedición fue la más numerosa (unas veinte personas) y sabemos que formaban parte de ellas dos mujeres, una de avanzada edad y otra de unos veinte años. Las veinte personas fueron asesinadas en el interior de una trinchera próxima al chalet de Alfonso Olivares. Según la declaración de un miembro de la 36 Brigada Mixta, “todos perecieron el mismo día en el que llegaron hasta Usera y en esta ocasión no fueron maltratados”.





Pared en la que Manuel Toll realizó su escrito / Internet
Después de confirmarles a las víctimas que habían sido engañados, los asesinos solían “pelearse” por bien quién protagonizaba las ejecuciones. El sumario al que fueron sometidos varios miembros de esta brigada comunista tras la guerra asevera que Durán no solía participar en las ejecuciones en sí, “ese trabajo sucio es cosa de otros”, decía otro de sus colaboradores detenidos tras la guerra.
Uno de los casos más espeluznantes de los que se vivieron en el Tunel de la Muerte de Usera tiene nombre propio y es el de Manuel Toll Messía, uno de los jóvenes que al igual que otros sesenta fueron engañados por los hombres de Durán. Manuel, consciente del engaño al que había sido sometido y tras permanecer preso algunos días en el interior de la cueva del chalet de Alfonso Olivares escribió con la hebilla de su cinturón en un trozo de pared de yeso: “Me han preparado una encerrado y traído a esta casa con otros quince más. Espero nos fusilarán. Cúmplase la voluntad de Dios. Manuel Toll Messía, calle Carbonero y Sol 4 de Madrid”. El muro original se encuentra en la actualidad en una cripta del convento-colegio de las religiosas Teatinas de la Inmaculada Concepción.
Bien entrado el año 1938 la 36º Brigada Mixta fue destinada a otro punto de España. Al estabilizarse más o menos el frente de Madrid sabemos que los miembros de sus batallones participaron en los combates del Ebro y defendieron Castellón hasta que cayó prácticamente en manos de las tropas de Franco. Casimiro Durán, que estaba casado y era padre de dos niños pequeños, terminó abandonando España junto a su familia exiliándose en Francia, al menos durante varios años. La última noticia que pudo recabar la justicia franquista de él fue que una persona le vio en septiembre de 1938 en Valencia, siete antes de que terminara la contienda. Nunca más se ha vuelto a saber nada de él.
Al menos tres milicianos que participaron directa o indirectamente en los asesinatos del Túnel de la Muerte de Usera fueron ejecutados por la justicia de Franco. Como antes se ha dicho, Justo López de la Fuente, jefe de la 36º Brigada Mixta fue detenido en los años sesenta en España acusado de entrar en nuestro país de una manera ilegal para encargarse de la propaganda del PCEde manera clandestina. Fue enjuiciado también por los crímenes del Túnel de Usera y condenado a una pena de prisión aunque moriría en la cárcel de Soria en 1967 víctima de un cáncer.
Las autopsias de las víctimas del Túnel de la Muerte





Mano de una víctima /CG
En varios sumarios de la Causa General hemos podido encontrar las autopsias que hicieron dos doctores de reconocido prestigio a los cuerpos encontrados por las tropas franquistas junto a la calle Alfonso Olivares. Se trataba de las víctimas de Casimiro Durán y sus hombres: en total eran 67 cadáveres más otros restos humanos pertenecientes a otros individuos. Algunos de los informes de las autopsias son demasiado elocuentes y reflejan el padecimiento que tuvieron que soportar estos hombres y mujeres. Estos son dos ejemplos significativos de los 67 informes que se redactaron en la Escuela de Medicina Legal.
_Cuerpo A “Cadaver de un hombre de edad media, entre 40 y 45 años. Talla entre 1,70 y 1,75. En el cadáver se encontraron unas gafas de celuloide. En un trozo de camiseta de aprecian manchas de lo que puede ser sangre. Los restos de este cadáver estaban desarticulados pudiéndose observar una fractura craneal al parecer producida por disparos de arma de fuego”.
Cuerpo B “Cadaver de sexo masculino de entre 35 y 40 años. Talla aproximada 1,62 centímetros. Se recogieron pelos de pubis y restos del cuero cabelludo. Conserva en su cuello una cuerda en forma de lazo”._
No todas las autopsias que se llevaron a cabo pudieron llegar a buen puerto. Casi el cincuenta por ciento de las mismas determinaron el nombre y el apellido de los asesinados. El otro cincuenta por ciento de los cuerpos estaban en tan mal estado que no pudieron comprobar su verdadera identidad.
Entre los 67 asesinados en el Tunel de la Muerte podemos destacar algunos nombres ilustres, muchos de ellos vinculados con la aristocracia madrileña. Se encontraban entre otros: el marqués de Fontalba y su hijo Pepe Hoces y Cubas (20 años), dos hijos del Marqués de Urquijo, el marqués de Peramán (Fernando Díaz de Mendoza), los cinco hermanos Méndez y González Valdés, el señor Navarrete, hermano del Director del Banco Español de Crédito, el fiscal del Tribunal de Casación de Cataliña (González Prieto), el presidente de lo Civil de la Audiencia Territorial de Madrid o el canónigo de la Catedral de Málaga.


----------



## Fausto1880 (19 Ago 2019)

fredesvindo dijo:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa foto es falsa. Un montaje muy burdo.
¿Por qué poner una foto falsa cuando tienes multitud de fotos auténticas de milicianos e izquierdistas en poses aberrantes?


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Ago 2019)

y volvemos a repetir post, ahora el tunel de la muerte de usera

como ya dije, la historia de la embajada de siam es mucho mas peliculera.


----------



## I. de A. (19 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> y volvemos a repetir post, ahora el tunel de la muerte de useracomo ya dije, la historia de la embajada de siam es mucho mas peliculera.



Era por ponerte un ejemplo rápido, hombre, y no comprobé nada.No quito ninguno de los dos porque son artículos, autores, diferentes.


----------



## I. de A. (20 Ago 2019)

*El asesinato de una niña de 3 años y otras ‘heroicidades’ revolucionarias*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 07 marzo, 2016
La barbaridad de la represión en la retaguardia republicana durante la Guerra Civil tuvo dos momentos en los que la brutalidad se mostró de manera más descarnada. En los primeros momentos de la contienda, cuando la limpieza contra los “derechistas” se convirtió en la prioridad de los milicianos ; y en las horas anteriores a la toma de una población por parte de las tropas nacionales, cuando se pretendía “limpiar el pueblo” de “fascistas”, aunque en la mayoría de los casos nada tenían que ver las víctimas con la política.





/p>
Unos de los más macabros sucesos de esta segunda modalidad tuvo lugar en el pueblo de Granja de Torrehermosa (Badajoz) con el asesinato, junto a toda su familia, de la niña María de las Nieves de la Gala Durán de dos años, según el registro municipal, tres según la causa general. El asesinato de la familia De la Gala tuvo lugar el 24 de septiembre de 1936, dos días después las tropas nacionales, enviadas por el general Queipo de Llano, tomaron la localidad.




/p>
La brutalidad de los criminales marxistas había dejado abandonados los cuerpos de 14 personas asesinadas en el patio de la vivienda de esta familia de propietarios, entre ellos el de María de la Nieves, la ya mencionada niña de tres años; el de Rosario, prima de la anterior y de 10 años; y el de Encarna, de seis años, la hija de una de las criadas de confianza de la casa, que también fue fusilada.
El caso de María de las Nieves, casi un bebé cuando fue asesinada golpeando su cabeza contra la pared de la casa hasta causarle la muerte, ha sido manipulado por la propaganda de la izquierda. En la documentación que utilizan diversas asociaciones de la Memoria Histórica esta familia figura como víctimas del franquismo después de que un reportaje de Televisión Española realizado en 1987 y que lleva por título “España en guerra” así lo reflejara.




/p>

Sin embargo la situación fue muy diferente: el patriarca de la familia era Don Sebastián de la Gala Ortiz de 78 años, que tenía dos hijos que fueron asesinados durante las primeras semanas de la guerra llamados Francisco y Felipe. Fueron las primeras víctimas de las matanzas cometidas por los milicianos en el pueblo donde acabarían muriendo casi 100 personas. De ellas casi cuarenta fueron traídas desde el municipio de Fuenteovejuna para que los asesinaran los milicianos granjeños, con demostrada falta de humanidad para dedicarse a estos crímenes.





/p>

Cuando la izquierda justifica los desmanes cometidos en el mundo rural español contra los “señoritos” se cuidan mucho de dejar claro que lo hacían los explotados por la injusticia social secular, que quienes apretaban el gatillo eran miembros de familias que llevaban siglos trabajando por una miseria. En casos como el de Granja de Torrehermosa esto queda totalmente desmentido ya que entre los cabecillas de estos bárbaros criminales, que no dudaron en matar a tres niñas de 3, 6 y 10 años, se encontraban el dueño de una de las tabernas, el farmacéutico y un maestro nacional del vecino municipio de Azuaga al que se apodaba “el extranjero”.


----------



## I. de A. (20 Ago 2019)

*Comunistas contra anarquistas, una guerra civil dentro de otra*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 04 marzo, 2016
“¡Manteneos firmes, la España Nacional está con vosotros! De toda la canalla roja, la FAI es la única fuerza española auténtica”, decía en mayo de 1937 el general Queipo de Llano en una de sus famosas alocuciones radiofónica. Tenía claro el militar que había protagonizado el alzamiento en Andalucía que cuanto menos unidad hubiera en las filas del enemigo, menos capacidad para el esfuerzo bélico tendrían. Los sucesos ocurridos entre los días 3 y 8 de mayo de 1937 en Cataluña, sobre todo en Barcelona, hacía concebir esperanzas de una guerra más corta.





/strong>
El 3 de mayo 200 policías se presentaron en la central de teléfonos de Barcelona para hacerse cargo, en nombre del Gobierno, de la gestión del servicio que, en virtud de un bando de colectivizaciones, dependía hasta entonces de los anarquistas. Lo que importaba era hacerse con el servicio de censuras que se encontraba en la segunda planta. Tenía importancia porque era el departamento desde el que se escuchaban las conversaciones con Barcelona y permitía detectar a los enemigos emboscados.
Hasta ese momento los anarquistas habían hecho uso de esa posibilidad de escucha para protagonizar una represión contundente contra los derechistas que eran escuchados cuando hacían alguna afirmación contrarrevolucionaria,un descuido que le costaba la vida y terminaba con su cadáver abandonado en una cuneta. El Gobierno quería hacerse cargo de ese servicio para ponerlo en manos de los servicios de espionaje y aplicar su utilidad al esfuerzo bélico.




/p>
Tras varios tiroteos, los anarquistas fueron desalojados por unidades de la Guardia Nacional Republicana y milicianos comunistas que se sumaron al ataque contra los anarquistas. A partir de ese momento comunistas, por un lado, y anarquistas, por otros, se repartieron la ciudad y empezaron una guerra que causó más de mil muertos y en torno a 1.500 heridos.
Los anarquistas tomaron desde el principio la iniciativa, la zona de la ciudad que controlaron, al oeste de La Rambla, se llenó de barricadas y atacaron a cuanto representante del comunismo y del Ejecutivo catalán encontraban a su paso. La CNT, el POUM, las Juventudes Libertarias o la Asociación de Amigos de Durruti fueron muy contundentes. Además de los ataques contra las milicias del PSUC, abiertamente comunistas, centraron su actuación en los atentados contra autoridades. El más importante fue el asesinato de Antonio Sesé el día 5 de mayo, día en el que iba a tomar posesión de su cargo como consejero de la Generalidad. Sufrió una emboscada organizada por dos docenas de miembros de la CNT contra los que nada pudieron hacer los cuatro escoltas que le acompañaban, que también murieron en la refriega.




/p>
Los días siguientes, 6 y 7 de mayo, los enfrentamientos se extendieron por varios municipios catalanes: Tarragona, Tortosa, Vich y Reus son escenarios de enfrentamientos entre ambos bandos, anarquistas y comunistas, que se saldan con varios centenares de muertos.

La situación era, por entonces, tan complicada que la 26 División Anarquista, anteriormente conocida como la Columna Durruti, se acuarteló en Barbastro para trasladarse a Barcelona a apoyar a sus correligionarios contra los comunistas. Finalmente el día 7 de mayo dos columnas de guardias de asalto formadas por 5.000 hombres llegan desde Madrid y Valencia a Barcelona. Sus órdenes son claras: desarmar a los anarquistas para reestablecer el orden.




/p>
A partir de ese momento, el PSUC y el PCE, con el beneplácito del PSOE y la UGT iniciaron una campaña de depuración contra los anarquistas. Los libertarios eran detenidos y ejecutados, si tenían suerte. Si no la tenían sufrían torturas espantosas. Así cayeron Andrés Nin, el líder del POUM, que fue torturado y asesinado haciéndose desaparecer su cadáver para que no se estableciera una investigación como asesinado, sino como desaparecidos.
Otro caso llamativo fue el de dos anarquistas italianos: Camilo Berneri y Francesco Barbieri. Habían venido para hacer labor periodística para varios medios anarquistas internacionales. Habían criticado muy duramente la imposición estalinista en el Gobierno del Frente Popular. Les costó caro. Fueron secuestrados por comunistas y, ayudados por varios Mossos d’Esquadrafueron asesinados y sus cuerpos abandonados junto al edificio de la Generalidad.




/p>

Llamativo es también lo que les ocurrió a los 12 jóvenes miembros de las Juventudes Libertarias del barrio de Sant Andreu que fueron rodeados por numerosos comunistas cuando se dirigían al centro de Barcelona. Los detuvieron y fueron llevados al cuartel Voroshilov –que era el cuartel general militar del Partido Comunista en Barcelona- donde fueron torturados hasta morir. Los cuerpos fueron encontrados en una fosa con los claros signos de haber sido torturados con saña.

Son solamente algunos ejemplos. La purga de los comunistas contra los anarquistas en Cataluña y Valencia continuaron durante toda la Guerra Civil, prácticamente hasta el final de la contienda.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 Ago 2019)

*Una de esas historias que se taparon con paletadas de cal y con silencios, con muchos silencios*
*




*
Una pequeña historia de lo que es un viernes negro. Ocurrió la madrugada del viernes 26 de mayo de 1944. Ese día, después de notificarles la sentencia y llevarles un capellán por si querían quedar bien con Dios, sacaron de la Prisión Provincial de Sevilla a 4 hombres para ejecutarlos tras haber sido condenados a la pena de muerte en consejo de guerra. Era un día como tantos otros. Los llevaron al Cementerio de San Fernando y pararon junto a su tapia derecha, con la rutina de siempre. Las camionetas, y el coche donde había venido el juez y el médico, encendían los faros enfocando la tapia y formando un tétrico semicírculo de luz que ya era muy conocido por los sevillanos que a esa hora transitaban por las inmediaciones.
Hacía varios años que el gobernador militar había decidido que no se interrumpiera el tráfico peatonal ni rodado mientras se realizaban las ejecuciones. Así no se molestaba a nadie en su camino y, además, servía de recordatorio público de la justicia de la Nueva España.
Bajaron entonces a los condenados del camión, amarrados con alambres unos a otros, y los colocaron en la tapia. Igual no os importa saber quiénes eran, pero os diré que eran muy jóvenes y también os diré sus nombres: *Rafael Fernández Ávila*, de 21 años, de Constantina; *Bernabé Granado Fernández*, de 20 años y de Herrera; *Francisco Jiménez Navarro*, de 21, y *Antonio Jiménez Palma*, de 27, ambos vecinos de Morón de la Frontera, aunque Antonio había nacido en Algodonales.
No sabemos si gritaban, lloraban o estaban en silencio. Nunca hay crónicas de la forma en que se muere bajo las dictaduras. Como decía Hannah Arendt, los Estados totalitarios se limitan a hacer desaparecer a sus enemigos en el silencio del anonimato. Eran las 6 de la mañana cuando el oficial que mandaba el piquete, el teniente Antonio Ruperto Navarro, dio la orden de abrir fuego. Primero cayeron al suelo 2 cuerpos y después los otros 2, lo que a juicio del oficial denotaba que no se había hecho bien la descarga. Habría que corregirlo para la siguiente vez.
Por cierto, estaba de visita en Sevilla Millán Astray y había ido a ver la Macarena y al Cristo de la Buena Muerte, ya que era hermano de las dos cofradías. También el día antes había visto salir a la hermandad del Rocío de Triana desde el balcón de la casa del Nene. Este hombre, tan amigo de Franco, conocía bien eso de los enterados de las penas de muerte. Una vez estuvo con él 2 horas mientras Franco no paraba de firmar, en uno de esos días que se acumulaba el trabajo de “purificación”.
Al acabar la sesión, Millán Astray estaba que no cabía de emoción al ver a su colega de la Legión ejerciendo como caudillo por la gracia de Dios. Dejemos que lo cuente él: “Nadie, ninguno que no haya cometido crimen y el crimen haya sido probado plenamente en los autos y en el juicio, ha sido condenado. Ante la menor duda, la pena se ha conmutado o se ha mandado en consulta al alto Tribunal Militar. Al terminar aquellas 2 horas tan intensas de mi vida, me permití con todo el respeto que guardo al Jefe del Estado, decirle: mi general, perdón por mi atrevimiento, pero como español y como soldado, he de manifestarle mi admiración al contemplar cómo administras la Justicia y cómo se manifiesta tu corazón tan generoso, tan cristiano y tan español”.
Pero sigamos. Cuando los cuerpos se desplomaron, el médico se acercó a ellos. Era el capitán José Antonio Rufo Moya, bético de pro, que uno a uno fue tomando el pulso a los fusilados. En uno de ellos notó algo pues, retirándose un poco, ordenó que le dispararan de nuevo. Y así se hizo. Se acercó de nuevo el médico y, tras reconocerlo otra vez, “interesó que le dieran un segundo tiro de gracia”. Tras la nueva descarga, por fin, confirmó la defunción de los 4 y el oficial al mando del piquete dio órdenes para que los soldados se marcharan todos al cuartel menos 2 de ellos y un cabo que se quedaron de custodia hasta el enterramiento, ordenándose entonces a los sepultureros que se encontraban cerca esperando, que recogieran los cuerpos y los echaran en una camioneta de Sanidad Militar que estaba preparada para introducirlos en el cementerio y llevarlos a la fosa común.
El médico y el oficial se marcharon a sus asuntos y, quizá, a comentar las novedades del día. Los sepultureros le pidieron a uno de los chóferes unos alicates para cortar los alambres de los fusilados y poderlos introducir en la camioneta con más comodidad. Entonces, se percataron de que uno de los fusilados, el mismo al que habían disparado 2 tiros de gracia, movía los ojos. Inmediatamente, y como el médico ya se había ido, se lo advirtieron al juez, el comandante Francisco Cáceres Velasco. Los cuerpos estaban caídos en una cuneta junto a la tapia, con la cabeza en el fondo mirando hacia arriba, y el juez ordenó a un guardia de los que formaban la escolta que disparase sobre el que movía los ojos. Dos disparos, en el vientre y en el pecho, dejaron zanjado el asunto y los enterradores echaron el cuerpo en la camioneta junto a los otros tres. Al entrar en el cementerio, se detuvieron un momento para que el capellán bendijera los cuerpos y continuaron hacia la fosa común, con la compañía de uno de los guardias de la escolta.
Al llegar a la fosa, sacaron los cuerpos, y al colocar en el suelo el segundo de ellos, el mismo que había recibido ya 4 disparos de gracia más el fusilamiento, se incorporó un poco, diciendo: “por Dios o por caridad, acabadme de matar que estoy sufriendo mucho”. “Fue tal la impresión que a todos los presentes produjo tal hecho, que de momento huyeron del lugar”. Entonces, el sepulturero, Manuel Gallego, le dijo al guardia que le disparase, pero este estaba tan nervioso que no era capaz de hacer ningún movimiento, pidiéndole entonces el arma para hacerlo él mismo, “y habiéndola recibido en posición de fuego, disparó sobre la cabeza del repetido ejecutado que había hablado y considerándolo ya cadáver, procedieron al enterramiento de los cuatro”.
Cuando llegó un poco más tarde el administrador del cementerio, el sr. Casas, y el capellán le contó lo que había sucedido, se fue a la oficina y escribió un parte al alcalde, que le dio cuenta al gobernador y este al auditor, que determinó abrir unas diligencias que instruyó el teniente coronel Ildefonso Pacheco Quintanilla y que se cerraron sin responsabilidad. Diligencias que, afortunadamente, aún se conservan en el archivo del Tribunal Militar Territorial Segundo de Sevilla, para vergüenza de aquel viernes negro.


----------



## I. de A. (20 Ago 2019)

*Checas en la Guerra Civil, la represión soviética para exterminar a sospechosos*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 23 febrero, 2016
Las checas que se instalaron en la retaguardia republicana desde el mismo momento de iniciarse la Guerra Civil eran cárceles controladas por los partidos del Frente Popular en las que miles de “enemigos” fueron torturados y asesinados sin ningún tipo de garantías. Toma su nombre de la policía política creada en los primeros momentos de la revolución soviética –la Chrezvichàinaia Komissia (Comisión Extraordinaria)- que sembró el terror durante la represión soviética en la URSS, el país que los frentepopulistas tomaron como ejemplo desde las elecciones de febrero de 1936.





/p>
Desde que se produjo el reparto de armas a las milicias de los partidos políticos de izquierda,una decisión tomada el 19 de julio de 1936 por el jefe de Gobierno José Giral, los elementos radicales que conformaban estos grupos, en lugar de emplearlos en el frente para frenar el avance de las tropas de Franco los emplearon para dar rienda suelta a su afán de venganzay a sus más bajos instintos.
Una vez armados, en Madrid, Valencia, Barcelona,… hasta en pueblos de pequeño tamaño, se incautaron de locales e instalaron cárceles a las que pronto empezaron a denominar como checas. En ellas empezaron a instalar los más salvajes métodos de tortura –asesorados por los soviéticos que llevaban en España desde antes del comienzo de la guerra- y se lanzaron a detener a toda aquella persona que fuera considerada contrarrevolucionaria. En esas cárceles entraban religiosos, burgueses, falangistas, empresarios, periodistas,… pero también quienes eran denunciados por querellas personales y viejos litigios.




/p>
Las checas eran muy variadas en cuanto a sus instalaciones, pero las más activas y con mayor capacidad, sobre todo las que estaban en Madrid, Barcelona y Valencia, instalaron diversos sistemas de tortura. En ellas se realizaban tormentos que iban desde las palizas a las electrocuciones, pasando por las celdas de hielo, campanas de calor, los ruidos estridentes o las luces fijas. En algunas existía una habitación llamada la carnicería, donde se amputaban en vivo miembros para obtener confesiones. Eran frecuentes las celdas que para debilitar la voluntad del detenido le impedían el descanso. Para ello se incluían elementos como catres inclinados que les impedían dormir o suelos con ladrillos en arista que imposibilitaba el apoyo de los pies o tumbarse en él.




/p>
En otras ocasiones las celdas tenían los techos a alturas muy bajas para evitar que los detenidos pudieran incorporarse. Otra práctica habitual era que los carceleros despertasen a los recluidos cada hora para que perdieran la noción del tiempo.
Entre torturas, palizas y acoso, los milicianos responsables de los centros solían hacer juicios ficticios o fusilamientos simulados para que los “contrarrevolucionarios” padecieran ansiedad permanente durante su cautiverio. Cuando los centros se encontraban saturados de detenidos, sin juicio ni causa legal alguna, eran sacados de madrugada y fusilados en las afueras de algunas de las ciudades o poblaciones en las que se encontraban.





/strong>
Desde la historiografía marxista se ha pretendido justificar el terror como una respuesta descontrolada de los más radicales dentro de los partidos que conformaban el Frente Popular. Cuando leemos que tres meses después del inicio de la guerra las Checas dejaron de funcionar porque el Gobierno frentepopulista acabó con la represión indiscriminada, estamos ante dos falsedades. La primera es que si bien se desautorizó el uso de estas cárceles a los dirigentes de las milicias de los partidos políticos, pasaron a ser gestionadas por el Servicio de Información Militar (SIM) que era la agencia de espionaje y seguridad del bando republicano. La segunda es que los dirigentes de los partidos del Frente Popular conocieron desde el principio la existencia de estos centros y, lejos de tomar alguna medida para cerrarlos, permitieron que estuvieran gestionados por hombres de toda su confianza. Es más, las checas no pertenecían solamente a los partidos más radicales, comunistas, socialistas y anarquistas, sino que los más “moderados” como Izquierda Republicana o los partidos catalanistas tenían sus propios centros de exterminio.




/p>
En Madrid destacaron por su actividad criminal y represora varias checas: Fomento (luego de Bellas Artes), la de la Escuadrilla del Amanecer que tenía su sede en la Dirección General de Seguridad ¿Incontroladas y al margen del poder republicano?, la de Marqués de Riscal, la de Narváez, la de San Bernardo, la de Ferraz, la de la CNT en el Ateneo Libertario,…. Y así hasta un centenar de estos centros.
En el caso de Valencia fueron tristemente conocidas algunas como la de Santa Úrsula, la de Sorní, la de Grabador Esteve o la de la calle de los Carniceros. Igualmente, en Barcelona, destacaron: la de Vallmajor (conocida como Preventorio D), la de La Tamarita, la del seminario, la de la calle Zaragoza o la de San Elías.





/p>

Algunos de estos centros sirvieron para depurar –entiéndase torturar y asesinar- a compañeros de profesión con los que no se coincidía ideológicamente. Un caso especialmente cruel fue el de la checa del Cuartel de Espartero, sede de la Guardia Nacional Republicana, donde fueron torturados y asesinados cientos de Guardias Civiles considerados próximos a las tesis de los sublevados.


----------



## Incorrezto (20 Ago 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> *El asesinato de una niña de 3 años y otras ‘heroicidades’ revolucionarias*
> Juan E. Pflüger
> / 07 marzo, 2016
> La barbaridad de la represión en la retaguardia republicana durante la Guerra Civil tuvo dos momentos en los que la brutalidad se mostró de manera más descarnada. En los primeros momentos de la contienda, cuando la limpieza contra los “derechistas” se convirtió en la prioridad de los milicianos ; y en las horas anteriores a la toma de una población por parte de las tropas nacionales, cuando se pretendía “limpiar el pueblo” de “fascistas”, aunque en la mayoría de los casos nada tenían que ver las víctimas con la política.
> ...



*domingo, 17 de febrero de 2008*
*Un montaje fotográfico*


Un blog ultraderechista de Badajoz publicó días atrás un artículo, con el sosegado título de “Criminales, corruptos, canallas”, acerca de los asesinatos cometidos por las izquierdas durante la Guerra Civil en la localidad extremeña de Granja de Torrehermosa. El texto está ilustrado con la imagen del cadáver de una niña que, según se dice, “fue muerta a golpes contra la pared de su casa por los milicianos frentepopulistas”. Sin negar en ningún momento la evidencia de los crímenes, sí considero sospechosa la fotografía, que forma parte de una famosa colección de imágenes cuya falsedad fue denunciada hace 70 años por el propio jefe de propaganda de Queipo de Llano, Antonio Bahamonde.

Antonio Bahamonde y Sánchez de Castro abandonó España horrorizado por el comportamiento de los suyos y escribió desde el exilio el libro _1 año con Queipo, Memorias de un nacionalista_, en el que explicaba lo que había visto en la II División, con sede en Sevilla y bajo cuyo control estuvo la provincia de Badajoz. Pues bien, en las páginas 142 y 143 de ese libro se dice lo siguiente [cito por la edición de Barcelona de 1938, aunque la obra tiene una reciente de 2005 bajo el sello de Ediciones Espuela de Plata]:

_Se hace una propaganda habilísima a base de documentos fotográficos. En la División hay dos fotógrafos, los hermanos Burgos, dedicados exclusivamente a estos fines. Reproducen en todos los tamaños y posturas las personas que son víctimas de accidentes fortuitos. Sacan fotografías de los cadáveres de los fusilados. Cientos de estos han sido mutilados y quemados bárbaramente para sacar fotografías y, con todo género de detalles, exhibirlas en España y en el extranjero, diciendo que son crímenes feroces cometidos por los “rojos”. Esta propaganda ha contribuido mucho a formar en el extranjero un ambiente desfavorable a los gubernamentales, a los que presentan como criminales feroces.

El general Queipo de Llano tiene en su despacho un álbum voluminoso, con los crímenes cometidos por los “rojos”. Las fotografías de este álbum están hechas por los hermanos Burgos. Todas ellas son falsas; no hay un solo caso que haya ocurrido tal como se presenta.

En Granja de Torre-Hermosa (Badajoz), al entrar los “nacionales” después de una dura lucha encontraron, naturalmente, un cierto número de cadáveres dejados al abandonar el pueblo. Los trasladaron al cementerio y fueron bárbaramente profanados. A una mujer le abrieron el vientre; a otro cadáver le saltaron los ojos; a otro le machacaron la cabeza con una piedra; a otro le separaron los brazos y las piernas del tronco. Los hermanos Burgos, que iban con la columna, sacaron numerosas fotografías desde diferentes ángulos. Estas reproducciones han recorrido el mundo, como crímenes terribles cometidos por los “rojos” en Granja de Torre-Hermosa._


----------



## Incorrezto (20 Ago 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> Desde que se produjo el reparto de armas a las milicias de los partidos políticos de izquierda,una decisión tomada el 19 de julio de 1936 por el jefe de Gobierno José Giral, los elementos radicales que conformaban estos grupos, en lugar de emplearlos en el frente para frenar el avance de las tropas de Franco los emplearon para dar rienda suelta a su afán de venganzay a sus más bajos instintos



eso sucedió en madrid, y fueron empleadas para asaltar el cuartel de la montaña y convencer al de pacifico.
inmediatamente despuès salieron columnas hacia la sierra, formadas en gran parte por esos civiles armados legalmente y militares leales de los cuarteles.


----------



## I. de A. (20 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> *domingo, 17 de febrero de 2008*
> *Un montaje fotográfico*
> 
> 
> ...



Vamos, que un tipo se pasa a los rojos y hace un panfleto propagandístico contra el General Queipo de Llano en la Barcelona rojoseparatista...

Propaganda de guerra. Claro que toda la histrolografía socialcomunista actual, 80 años después, se basa en la propaganda de guerra roja, más lo que se les va ocurriendo


----------



## I. de A. (20 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> eso sucedió en madrid, y fueron empleadas para asaltar el cuartel de la montaña y convencer al de pacifico.
> inmediatamente despuès salieron columnas hacia la sierra, formadas en gran parte por esos civiles armados legalmente y militares leales de los cuarteles.



Claro, claro... Y ya no quedó ni un tirachinas en Madrid para los milicianos de las distintas bandas criminales que pululaban en Madrid asesinando a mansalva...


----------



## I. de A. (20 Ago 2019)

*El linchamiento de los prisioneros en el Cuartel de la Montaña*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 23 septiembre, 2015

El general Fanjul protagonizó el único foco del alzamiento que tuvo cierta importancia en Madrid en las primeras horas de la Guerra Civil. Atrincherado en el Cuartel de la Montaña junto a unos 1.500 hombres aguantó unas horas hasta que se produjo la toma de la instalación militar.





/p>
Desde la mañana del 19 de julio el cuartel empezó a ser rodeado por fuerzas regulares leales al Frente Popular y milicianos de los diversos partidos de izquierdas que habían sido armados por sus organizaciones y por el Gobierno presidido por José Giral, que sustituye a Diego Martínez Barrio que se negó a armar a partidos y sindicatos. Durante el primer día de asedio se produjeron varios intercambios de disparos de fusilería entre los sitiados en el cuartel y quienes mantenían el cerco.




/p>
Durante la noche del 19 al 20 de julio, los militares fieles al Gobierno del Frente Popular emplazaron tres piezas de artillería en la Plaza de España. Dos de ellas eran del 105 y la tercera del 155. Entre las siete de la mañana y las nueve se produjo un intenso bombardeo contra los sitiados, lo que provocó que varias compañías de la Guardia Civil que sitiaban el edifico entrasen al complejo desde el Parque del Oeste y lograsen que se abrieran las puertas que dan a la Plaza de España con el asalto masivo por parte de las milicias de los partidos políticos, mientras que las unidades militares frentepopulistas se quedaban en el exterior.




/p>
La masacre se inició en el patio central del cuartel, donde los defensores, que ya se habían rendido, empezaron a ser asesinado cuando se entregaban a los sitiadores. Entre las decenas de cadáveres que se recogieron dentro del recinto, muchos fueron asesinados con disparos a quemarropa. Otros no tuvieron tanta suerte y murieron a manos de una parte de la turba que, no habiendo llegado a tiempo al reparto de armas, entraron con hachas, cuchillos y mazos.




/p>
Se vivieron escenas de especial crueldad, como cuando varios de los oficiales que se habían rendido fueron arrojados desde las ventanas del tercer piso al patio y luego rematados a patadas por la turba. O la subasta de algunos prisioneros para decidir que asaltante le rajaba el vientre con una bayoneta.

Tras el primer momento de asesinatos, la matanza se detiene y los prisioneros fueron divididos en dos grupos. Uno de ellos era sacado y fusilados inmediatamente junto al muro del cuartel donde eran rematados a bayoneta. Otros fueron enviados a la Cárcel Modelo, de donde fueron sacados y asesinados en Paracuellos pocos meses después.
Al acabar el día 20 de julio, más de 200 cuerpos se encontraban tendidos sin vida en el patio, mientras que varias docenas fueron abandonadas junto a los muros del edificio.




/p>
Desde la historiografía marxista se han consolidado dos mitos para justificar la barbarie de la turba. La primera es que se ametralló a la masa cuando se acercaban al recinto mientras se sacaba una bandera blanca. La segunda que la autoridad no pudo hacer nada para evitar los linchamientos.
Es cierto que se produjeron ametrallamientos mientras desde una de las ventanas se mostraba una bandera blanca. Pero quienes sacaron las banderas de rendición eran oficiales partidarios del Frente Popular que se encontraban desarmados y prisioneros en una de los despachos de la segunda planta y que pretendían ponerse a salvo y que no hicieran fuego con las piezas de artillería a esa zona, no representaban a los sublevados ni fue orden del general Fanjul.





/p>
Respecto a lo de los linchamientos incontrolados que no pudieron ser sofocados por las fuerzas del orden frenepopulistas, contrasta con su eficacia a la hora de sacar sin agresiones al propio Fanjul para poder llevarlo ante la Justicia para ser juzgado.


----------



## I. de A. (20 Ago 2019)

*Memoria Histórica. 30-7-1936 CUARTEL DE LA MONTAÑA*




ASESINATO MASIVO EN EL cUARFTEL DE LA MONTAÑA
JULIO 21, 2019

*30-7-1936
Hordas y turbas de frente-populistas y presos comunes liberados y armados por la coalición golpista del gobierno PSOE-PCE-ERC-PNV asaltan el Cuartel de la Montaña y asesinan a 1.500 ocupantes del mismo que ya se habian rendido. Estas son la justicia y legalidad republicanas que reclaman los herederos de aquella coalición.*












Placa en recuerdo de los 1.500 asesinados en el Cuartel de la Montaña, que se ubicaba al principio de la Calle Ferraz, cuando fue incendiado por las hordas frente populistas tras los asesinatos


----------



## klopec (21 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> *domingo, 17 de febrero de 2008*
> *Un montaje fotográfico*



Que Antonio Bahamonde es un embustero creador de fábulas como la del "_cura de Zafra_" hay documemtación demoledora realizada por Moisés Domínguez. Que los periodistas a los que hace referencia, como Southword, Allen y compañía, son los propagandistas que se inventaron la "_matanza de la Plaza de Toros de Badajoz_", hace menos creíble el relato.

Pero en el post anterior, el detalle que nos demuestra que todo es una patraña es el que hace referencia a los misteriosos "hermanos Burgos". SOBRE TODO PORQUE NO EXISTIERON NINGUNOS "_HERMANOS BURGOS_" cuya misión era recrear asesinatos para Queipo de Llano._
_
Dice Espinosa en su artículo "_AGOSTO DE 1936. TERROR Y PROPAGANDA. LOS ORÍGENES DE LA CAUSA GENERAL_" que los Burgos eran una ficción
para ocultar sus nombres reales_. *Lo que no aclara es porqué, 80 años después, nadie puede aportar sus nombres* ; 
_

_Antonio Bahamonde Sánchez de Castro, que vivía en el número 68 de la calle Álvarez Quintero y que a partir de verse obligado a intervenir una noche en uno de los terribles episodios diarios en el cementerio de San Fernando, logró integrarse en los Servicios de Propaganda como delegado de Queipo. Bahamonde dejó escrito en su impresionante 'Un año con Queipo que *existían dos hermanos fotógrafos que trabajaban para la División - «hermanos Burgos» los llamó ocultando su nombre real -,* que habían confeccionado un álbum para Queipo con
recreaciones del terror rojo sin reparar en los medios".
_
_
*Fácil. Porque los **"manipuladores hermanos Burgos" nunca existieron*, ni nadie se dedicó a manipular fotografías._


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Ago 2019)

ahora son 1500, antes doscientos... se te olvida decir que una veintena de oficiales se suicidaron juntos en una sala al verse perdidos.

y no lo incendió nadie hasta las bombas alemanas en noviembre



TRES DIAS DE JULIO (III)

muy recomendable ese blog


----------



## I. de A. (21 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> ahora son 1500, antes doscientos... se te olvida decir que una veintena de oficiales se suicidaron juntos en una sala al verse perdidos.
> 
> y no lo incendió nadie hasta las bombas alemanas en noviembre
> 
> ...



Antes dice que había más de 200 cuerpos en el patio, no que ese fuera el número total de víctimas, que parece que no te enteras. La wikipedia (aunque no sea muy de fiar) dice que entre 500 y 900:

_La entrada de los milicianos asaltantes se tradujo en* el asesinato de la mayor parte de los sublevados,* especialmente los oficiales-cadetes (noventa de unos ciento cuarenta) y los falangistas.3 Se contabilizaron entre 500 y 900 muertos.
_
Y hay que sumar los que llevaron a la Cárcel Modelo y asesinaron posteriormente en Paracuellos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Ago 2019)

*El TERRORISMO franquista EXTERMINÓ a miles de REPUBLICANOS en las Islas Canarias*




La resistencia al golpe fascista del 36 fue escasa, los militares fascistas se hicieron rápidamente con el control. Las Canarias fueron un “*laberinto de terror*” los franquistas asesinaron a más de 5.000 Republicanos. El *Mapa de Fosas* atestigua esta cartografía de la barbarie con 21 localizaciones. Propietarios agrícolas, exportadores, comerciantes e industriales, tomaron posesión de alcaldías y Cabildos Insulares. Eran simpatizantes o socios de los partidos conservadores que durante décadas habían controlado la situación política en las Islas.
Para sofocar a los partidarios del Frente Popular, los gestores políticos del nuevo régimen utilizaron a organizaciones criminales, falangistas, acción ciudadana o brigadas del amanecer, que ejecutaron las tareas de depuración social, detenciones, torturas, desapariciones, asesinatos de miles de Republicanos. La gran fosa canaria está en el mar, la gran mayoría de los desaparecidos fueron “apotalados”, es decir, encerrados en sacos y arrojados al océano con las manos atadas. En Santa Cruz de Tenerife eran sacados de Fyffes o de los barcos prisión (el “Archipiélago fantasma”) por los falangistas. En Gran Canaria les llevaron a los acantilados de La Laja y los arrojaron a la *Mar Fea*. Hay fosas comunes en Fuencaliente (La Palma) y en el Llano de las Brujas en Arucas (Gran Canaria), donde los militantes obreros eran asesinados y arrojados a los pozos. A Antonio Camejo Francisco, alcalde de Buenavista del Norte en Tenerife que había declarado la reforma agraria en enero de 1933, lo sacaron de Fyffes, lo llevaron a los barcos y lo apotalaron. Igualmente desaparecieron el diputado a Cortes Luis Rodríguez de la Sierra Figueroa o el concejal y líder comunista tabaquero, Domingo García Hernández.
Los franquistas fusilaron a 123 canarios tras *consejos de guerra*, como el gobernador civil de Santa Cruz de Tenerife Manuel Vázquez Moro, su secretario particular Isidro Navarro López o el diputado grancanario Eduardo Suárez Morales. Fueron ejecutados destacados militantes obreros, como los 19 militantes *anarquistas tinerfeños*.
Durante la Segunda República las organizaciones sindicales combatieron duramente la precaria situación laboral y social de la clase obrera, generaron una fuerza social que plantó cara al poder hegemónico de quienes controlaban las instituciones y la economía canaria. La clase obrera organizada planteó una alternativa social y política a los que habían controlado el poder político e institucional canario durante décadas. Los propietarios se sumaron al golpe para defender sus intereses económicos, uniéndose a otros grupos reaccionarios para acabar con la 2ª República. Fueron activos colaboradores en las tareas represivas. Se integraron en organizaciones como acción ciudadana, dirigida por el herreño Anatolio de Fuentes, falange, y apoyados por guardias civiles y militares, llevaron a cabo la represión y los asesinatos con total impunidad.
Casi 8.000 personas padecieron torturas y vejaciones en los centros de detención de Fyffes y Gando durante la guerra. La represión fue también económica, social, laboral, cultural, moral. Los falangistas quemaron bibliotecas, extirparon la cultura, se generalizó el miedo. Los adeptos al nuevo régimen incautaron en su beneficio propiedades y bienes de todo tipo. El nuevo orden se había impuesto por la sangre y las familias de los represaliados sufrieron las repercusiones.
De las ciudades alegres, tranquilas y hospitalarias no quedó nada, se generó un ambiente huraño, receloso y esquivo, las miradas de odio hacían temblar. Republicanos y sus familiares, expresos políticos, fugados, perseguidos, emigraron a Venezuela en embarcaciones clandestinas, como el Estrella Polar o el Telémaco, en viajes míticos por la dureza de las condiciones de viaje y lo arriesgado de una huída que era la única salvación para sobrevivir.
La efervescencia política y cultural de los años 30 quedó desmantelada. El movimiento obrero fue desarticulado. Los sublevados de 1936 consiguieron todos sus objetivos. La muerte había glorificado su Cruzada y se había puesto fin a aquella breve experiencia democrática de la República. Aquella que en 1931 había sido acogida con esperanza e ilusión en las calles y plazas de las Islas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Ago 2019)

*Los crímenes políticos de Franco fueron "muy superiores" a los del nazismo, según Preston: */ EL PAÍS | Cultura

*M. JOSÉ DÍAZ DE TUESTA - San Lorenzo de El Escorial*

El historiador británico Paul Preston distingue entre dos tipos de crímenes: raciales y políticos. En los primeros encaja Hitler, que arrasó con judíos, gitanos y eslavos, mientras que el instinto vengativo de Franco se concentró en exterminar al adversario político. Visto así, "los crímenes políticos que cometió Franco fueron muy superiores a los cometidos por Hitler", comentó ayer Preston en los cursos de verano de la Universidad Complutense, cuando se cumplen 65 años del fin de la Guerra Civil.

El hispanista, ante una sala abarrotada de público, trazó en su conferencia _Franco, la venganza del justiciero_ un retrato mordaz del dictador que se creyó un justiciero salomónico que distribuía justicia, cuando no hizo sino distribuir la "venganza ciega".

En la conferencia de prensa que tuvo lugar por la mañana, a la pregunta "¿no le parece un poco comercial llamar holocausto a los crímenes cometidos en España?", en referencia al título del próximo libro de Preston, _El holocausto español,_ cuya salida está prevista en otoño de 2005, el historiador respondió: "Con ese título he querido llamar la atención sobre la escala de violencia y matanzas que hubo entre ambos bandos durante y después de la Guerra Civil. Existe la matanza de seis millones de judíos realizada por Hitler, pero, de no haber pasado eso, lo ocurrido en España hubiese parecido espantosísimo". A pesar de que el recuento de los muertos en España es complicado, añadió, los cientos de miles encarcelados, más los cientos de miles exiliados y los miles de deportados a campos de concentración suman un holocausto.

Después se manifestó sobre una polémica de hoy. El derecho de las familias a conocer a sus muertos enterrados en fosas comunes. "La gran diferencia entre las familias de vencedores y vencidos es que las atrocidades cometidas en la zona republicana tuvieron lugar como consecuencia de que, tras un golpe de Estado, se desmoronan todas las estructuras de orden público. Por el contrario, las atrocidades en zona nacional son un instrumento deliberado del Estado, practicadas por el Ejército, la Falange y justificadas por la Iglesia católica. Y de esta forma, los muertos que fueron consecuencia de los desmanes republicanos sí se pudieron llorar y oficialmente se les trata como héroes y mártires. Esto es lo que se merecen ahora las familias de los fallecidos republicanos".

Sobre el tema del Archivo de la Guerra Civil de Salamanca, Preston afirmó que recurrir a su unidad "no es una versión completa". "Ahora la Generalitat reclama sus papeles, y no tiene inconveniente en que se haga una copia, de tal forma que así no se rompe nada. Estoy, por lo tanto, a favor de que se devuelvan esos papeles que reclama Cataluña".


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Ago 2019)

*EUGENIO ENTRAMBASAGUAS CARACUEL, último alcalde REPUBLICANO de Málaga, FUSILADO por los franquistas en 1937*




Eugenio Entrambasaguas Caracuel era natural de Priego y vecino de Málaga, comerciante, masón, convencido republicano, político respetado y moderado. Desde Alianza Republicana en Málaga firmó el Manifiesto de abril de 1930 para la unión de todas las fuerzas republicanas para establecer la República de España. En las elecciones de abril de 1931 fue elegido concejal por la Alianza Republicana. Fue alcalde desde 1933 hasta 1934 con el Partido Republicano Radical, que abandonó al sentirse traicionado en sus ideales republicanos y reformistas.
Tras los sucesos de octubre de 1934 fue suspendido por el gobierno derechista, a pesar de manifestarse en contra de la huelga revolucionaria y manifestar su adhesión a la legalidad oficial. En Málaga los centros obreros fueron clausurados, la prensa intervenida y encarcelados centenares de dirigentes y afiliados de los partidos de izquierdas y sindicatos. Tras la victoria del Frente Popular en febrero de 1936 Entrambasaguas volvió a ser alcalde como militante de Unión Republicana, cargo que mantuvo hasta la ocupación de la ciudad por las tropas italianas y falangistas de Franco.
Sus preocupaciones como alcalde fueron generar unos servicios municipales para una mayoría del pueblo, que vivía en condiciones miserables: La creación de nuevos centros escolares, la salubridad de los barrios obreros, mejorar el abastecimiento de artículos de primera necesidad para las clases desfavorecidas, la realización de obras públicas para mermar el grave paro existente, etc., fueron sus mayores preocupaciones. Para mitigar el paro en Marzo del 1936 su ayuntamiento pidió a la Corporación con destino una participación en las multas que se impusieron por evasión de capitales a los capitalistas en Málaga.
Pero el golpe del 18 de julio y la guerra bloquearon sus proyectos de mejora de la calidad de vida de la ciudadanía malagueña. La guerra, la destrucción y la muerte lo ocuparon todo, las institución municipal quedó relegada a unos pocos servicios que en sus primeros meses fueron los propios comités los que organizaron la vida colectiva en Málaga, atender a las miles de familias refugiadas en la capital que huían del avance franquista, habilitar espacios de residencia, mobiliarios, alimentos, abrigos, medicinas..
Durante la guerra se esforzó por salvar las vidas de personas y funcionarios municipales de derechas, o miembros de congregaciones religiosas, utilizando con la ayuda del cónsul honorario mejicano Porfirio Smerdou, el coche oficial para trasladarles hasta la escalerilla del barco en el puerto, para que pudieran irse a Gibraltar. Salvó el coro de la Catedral protegiéndolo con un muro de ladrillo. Venían los refugiados de los pueblos, huyendo de legionarios y moros, y temía que el coro desapareciese, no por motivos políticos o antirreligiosos sino simplemente porque por el frío lo convirtieran en leña.
Entrambasaguas no escapó cuando la ciudad fue tomada por los franquistas, aunque tenía información del avance de las tropas rebeldes, y disponía de un coche oficial para escapar. Fue detenido en su despacho por los nazionales. El cónsul Smerdou trató de mediar ante el fiscal Carlos Arias Navarro, argumentando que el primer edil republicano había ayudado a muchos malagueños de derechas. Sin embargo, éste le contestó: “¡Pero cónsul, como alcalde de Málaga es fusilable por necesidad!”. Eugenio Entrambasaguas fue fusilado el 6 de marzo de 1937 junto a otros 93 Republicanos en las tapias del cementerio San Rafael de Málaga.
Frente a la sorprendente rapidez con la que el Ayuntamiento dedicó sendas rotondas de la ciudad al dueño del Málaga C.F. Abdullah ben Nasser Al Thani y al antiguo entrenador chileno del equipo, Manuel Pellegrini, la familia del último alcalde republicano de Málaga, Eugenio Entrambasaguas Caracuel, fusilado en 1937 por orden del entonces fiscal franquista Carlos Arias Navarro, lleva 10 años a la espera de que el Consistorio le dedique la calle prometida.


----------



## fredesvindo (21 Ago 2019)

*Escobar antes de Zipi y Zape: sus chistes durante la Guerra Civil*






Dibujante prolífico y versátil en los años 30, Escobar trabajó en publicaciones burguesas como en otras con contenidos eróticos y sexuales. Durante la Guerra Civil, formó parte de la plantilla de L'Esquella de la Torratxa, uno de los semanarios satíricos con mayor difusión. En sus páginas, puso sus lápices al servicio de la causa antifascista, pero también se vio envuelto en el conflicto que se desencadenó en Cataluña entre anarquistas y comunistas y la rivalidad que hubo entre el gobierno de la República y la Generalitat

19/08/2019 - 
VALÈNCIA. Tuvo el mérito de, en la posguerra española, en los años más duros del franquismo y su censura, hacer que uno de los personajes más populares del tebeo fuese un vagabundo muerto de hambre. Había salido de la cárcel por su vinculación política como dibujante durante la República y la Guerra Civil y, pese a eso, representó en un personaje infantil la situación en la que vivía la mayor parte del país en una época de privación, limitaciones y hambre.
Ese personaje, *Carpanta*, creado en 1947, y *Zipi y Zape*, aparecidos un año después, dominaron la historieta española hasta finales de los 70 y fueron leídos por varias generaciones. Como apunta el especialista en cómic y literatura popular *Joan Manuel Soldevilla*, hubo familias en las que los abuelos, los padres y los hijos leyeron Zipi y Zape de niños.
Todos estos méritos han sido de sobra reconocidos, sin embargo, hay una época de *Escobar* que permanece en el olvido. Son sus obras anteriores al franquismo. Empezó a dibujar con 15 años en el Diario de Granollers y llegó a publicar en revistas burguesas, católicas y conservadoras como _En Patufet _(1904-1938) al mismo tiempo que en satíricas, como en _Papitu _(1908-1937), que tuvieron problemas durante su existencia con la censura por las escandalosas referencias sexuales que contenían sus páginas. Aunque la manutención le llegaba por la plaza que obtuvo como funcionario de Correos.





Militó en el Sindicato de Dibujantes Profesionales y en el año 36 comenzó a colaborar con _L'Esquella de la Torratxa_, un semanario satírico, republicano y anticlerical, uno de los que más exitosos. Escobar estaba haciendo chistes sobre la Olimpiada Popular que se iba a celebrar en Barcelona cuando le sorprendió el estallido de la Guerra Civil tras el golpe de estado del 18 de julio.
En el periodo inicial de la contienda, Escobar de lo que más hizo gala fue de su antimilitarismo. Uno de los primeros chistes empezada la guerra retrataba a un soldado con las flechas de Falange clavadas en el culo y la leyenda _"quien con niño se acuesta..."_. Retrató a muchos militares borrachos, se mofaba de los que tenían medallas por "retiradas heroicas" o subrayaba su cobardía en una viñeta en la que un asistente recogía unos pantalones que olían presumiblemente a excrementos y deducía: "Vaya, el general ha entrado en combate".
En la Nochebuena del 36, dibujó una portada de Navidad con un ángel anunciando "Paz a los hombres de buena voluntad" y añadía debajo "Y guerra hasta vencer a los hombres de mala voluntad".





Describió el "ideal fascista" en otra viñeta como Dios -sacas de dinero-, Patria -una mujer encadenada- y Rey -un látigo-. Había alusiones indirectas a las tropas africanas de *Franco*, con por ejemplo un chiste en el que Dios y Alá, armados, se dan la mano y dicen: "Los dos queremos la esclavitud del pueblo". También criticó a los que adoptaban una postura tibia frente al conflicto o, probablemente, a la posición de las democracias europeas que no ayudaron a la República y estuvieron de acuerdo en establecer el Comité de No Intervención; para todos ellos dibujó a con un funámbulo sobre una cuerda y en el texto puso: "O se es fascista o antifascista".
Destacaron también sus burlas sobre el estado de las tropas enemigas. A las noticias de que una "nutrida" columna del bando rebelde había salido para Madrid, él contestaba con un chiste de traducción simultánea: "que comían una lata de sardinas al día". En otras viñetas de humor gráfico trataba de subir la moral, por ejemplo, mofándose de los requetés con uno a la carrera con un soldado republicano persiguiéndole que piensa al huir: "Se han olvidado de darnos el escapulario del Detente bayoneta", en referencia a los Detente Bala que llevaban junto al corazón especialmente las tropas de obediencia carlista.
Durante los primeros meses de la guerra, el semanario estuvo en poder de la CNT, pero desde octubre cayó en manos de la UGT. El sindicato socialista puso su dirección a cargo del Sindicato de Dibujantes Profesionales y durante la guerra la orientación de los chistes fue claramente antifascista, pero también muy crítica con *Companys* y los cenetistas. Sobre todo después de los sucesos de mayo, en los que comunistas y anarquistas se enfrentaron a tiros en las calles de Barcelona. Muchos de los chistes, por ejemplo, eran contra el Comissariat de propaganda de la Generalitat en una estrategia por hacerse con su control.





La posición de Escobar en este sentido tuvo que ser compleja. En septiembre del 36, había firmado él la portada del semanario con un miliciano de la UGT y otro de la CNT dados de la mano con el texto: "El arma al hombro y las manos bien apretadas".
Según *Fernando Diaz-Plaja*, el éxito de L´Esquella durante la guerra se debió: "tanto su sátira contra los enemigos del otro lado de la trinchera, como su ironía con quienes oficialmente eran sus aliados, es decir, los miembros de la CNT-FAI. L´Esquella se dirigía preferentemente a un público mesocrático catalán que, aunque liberal y autonomista y por tanto en principio enemigo de la dictadura militar de Franco, se resentía de las actividades revolucionarias de la extrema izquierda".
En el marco de estos enfrentamientos intestinos, hay un chiste de Escobar que le alinea con las tesis socialistas y comunistas, las del gobierno de *Negrín*, a cuyo servicio estaba la UGT, cuando un caballero acude a la estación y pregunta "¿Cuál es la consigna?" y le responde el ferroviario: "Ejército Popular y mando único". Aunque a partir del inicio de las hostilidades entre comunistas y anarquistas, gobierno de la República y Generalitat, sus chistes van desapareciendo de la publicación, lo que coincide con su ingreso en Hispano Grafic Films.













Por una conferencia que dio el escritor *Pere Calders* en Buenos Aires en 1942 sabemos cómo se fabricaba aquel humor de guerra: "Las reuniones para la confección de cada número del semanario eran compartidas por los dibujantes y redactores que elaboraban conjuntamente una lista de temas de actualidad al calor de la conversación, iban saliendo chistes y ocurrencias de todo tipo eran seleccionados por aclamación Finalmente, se repartían los chistes entre los dibujantes de acuerdo con la adecuación al estilo de cada uno".
El humor crítico del semanario al estar dirigido también contra los que se tomaban la justicia por su mano en la retaguardia acabó siendo la fórmula de su éxito en aquellos años convulsos. Así lo expresó en un estudio *Francesc Foguet*, profesor de la Universidad Autónoma de Cataluña: "el semanario humorístico funcionó con vida propia sin la tutela del sindicato -absorbido por otras preocupaciones- y ganó mucha popularidad debido a la ridiculización incisiva de las actitudes de los incontrolados o los excesos revolucionarios en la retaguardia urbana. Las coacciones que recibían, muy probablemente de los sectores anarcosindicalistas más radicales, obligaron a los miembros de la redacción a armarse con pistolas y bombas de mano. A raíz de los sucesos de mayo, la sede de L'Esquella de la Torratxa corrió el peligro, incluso, de ser asaltada. A medida que los dibujantes fueron movilizados, el semanario perdió efectivos y empuje, si bien se mantuvo mientras duró la guerra".
Al final de la conflicto, Escobar fue detenido y encarcelado en la Modelo acusado de "rojo y separatista". Contó *Manuel Espín* en la revista El Siglo que la justicia franquista no pudo disponer de todos los ejemplares de L´Esquella, lo que le hubiera costado la ejecución. Le cayeron seis años, aunque cumplió menos. Es sabido que en prisión siguió dibujando caricaturas de sus compañeros de desdichas, los demás presos, hombres esperando el fusilamiento o personas desesperadas con situaciones familiares espantosas en los terribles años 40.





Cuando fue liberado al año y medio, Escobar había perdido su plaza de funcionario de Correos, pero no tardó en idear a Zipi y Zape y Carpanta, personajes históricos del tebeo español donde la crítica era la misma, pero dispuesta en cargas de profundidad. En algunos casos, como con su serie _Doña Tula, suegra_, la censura le suspendió el personaje por "atentar contra la unidad del matrimonio". En 1988, declaró en El País: "Si algo tengo que agradecerle a Franco, es que me expulsara del Cuerpo de Correos porque entonces no me quedó más remedio que dedicarme enteramente a las historietas".


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Ago 2019)

*ALEXANDRE BÓVEDA IGLESIAS, intelectual GALLEGUISTA y REPUBLICANO, FUSILADO por los franquistas en A Caeira, Pontevedra, en 1936*




Alexandre Bóveda Iglesias nació en Orense en 1903. Era un talento natural, desde niño hablaba francés y tenía conocimientos de contabilidad y matemáticas inusuales para su edad. Estudio peritaje mercantil. Consiguió el n.º 1 en oposiciones en Madrid a jefe de hacienda del estado. Aunque Calvo Sotelo le ofreció un puesto en su Comité de Intervención de Cambios, Bóveda rechazó la oferta y regresó a Galicia para trabajar en la Delegación de Hacienda de Ourense. Con 23 años, gracias a otras oposiciones ocupó el puesto de Jefe de Contabilidad en Pontevedra.
Se interesó en política a través de la revista Nós, publicada en gallego entre 1920 y 1936, impulsada por Vicente Risco, muy cuidada en detalles gráficos y artísticos gracias a Castelao, asiduo colaborador. Posteriormente pasó a escribir en la revista La Zarpa. Tomó contacto con la tertulia presidida por Castelao y Losada Diéguez en el Café Méndez Núñez implicándose en las actividades de los 2 galleguistas. En la Coral Polifónica conoció a Amalia Álvarez Gallego, con la que se casó en 1930 en el Monasterio de Poio y con la que tuvo 5 hijos. Alexandre no pudo conocer al 5º, cuando lo fusilaron su mujer estaba embarazada.
Fue uno de los intelectuales más relevantes de la época en Galicia, según Castelao fue el motor del Partido Galeguista. En 1932 el partido le nombró delegado en la comisión del Seminario de Estudos Galegos, teniendo un papel muy activo en la redacción del estatuto y en la asamblea de municipios que se creó para debatir el mismo bajo el Gobierno del Frente Popular en 1936. El texto definía a Galicia como un “Estado libre dentro de la República Federal Española”.
En 1933 fue elegido miembro central del comité de la Autonomía presidida por Bibiano Fernández-Osorio Tafall, mientras que Enrique Rajoy, amigo íntimo de Bóveda, era el secretario de dicho comité. Al triunfar en Galicia el golpe de Estado de 1936 Rajoy fue represaliado y expulsado de su Cátedra Universitaria en Santiago de Compostela. Uno de sus nietos es Mariano Rajoy. Cuando en 1934 la derecha se hizo con el poder en la República, una orden ministerial del gobierno conservador de Lerroux, le impuso como castigo un destino administrativo forzoso en la Delegación de Hacienda de Cádiz. Regresó en 1935 a Galicia al obtener una plaza en la delegación de hacienda de Vigo.
Tras el triunfo de la sublevación en Pontevedra, el 20 de julio de 1936 Alexandre fue encarcelado. En agosto fue juzgado por un delito de “traición”, tras lo que Alexandre declaró: Mi patria natural es Galicia. La amo fervorosamente, jamás la traicionaría. Si entiende el tribunal que por este amor entrañable debe serme aplicada la pena de muerte, la recibiré como un sacrificio más por ella”.
Condenado a muerte, al alba del 17 de agosto de 1936, fue fusilado atado a un pino en el monte de A Caeira. Tenía 33 años. El juez que lo condenó no permitió que se cumpliera su última voluntad: ser enterrado bajo la bandera gallega. Cuando el pelotón que lo fusiló se disolvía, su amigo íntimo Xosé Sesto, corrió hasta su cuerpo. Sin dejarse amedrentar, Sesto introdujo en su chaqueta una bandera confeccionada para la ocasión. Con ella no cubrió la caja, pero si tapó la herida de bala que atravesaba su corazón.
En aquel agosto de 1936, defender la libertad y la democracia era el peor de los crímenes. Tras Bóveda, otros galleguistas fueron paseados. Unos días antes el artista *Camilo Díaz Baliño* caía abatido a tiros. El 19 de agosto, solo dos días después, las balas fascistas se llevaban por delante al último alcalde Republicano de Santiago, el editor *Ánxel Casal*. Durante la guerra de España los franquistas *asesinaron en Galicia* a 4.699 personas, según la base de datos más completa al respecto, la del proyecto interuniversitario *Nomes e Voces*, cuyo cierre propició el gobierno del PP en la Xunta en 2012 al retirarle el apoyo.
En los últimos años se han multiplicado los homenajes a la figura de Alexandre Bóveda, donde fue fusilado se levanta un monumento en su honor. La fecha del asesinato de Bóveda se conmemora cada año en Galicia como Día da Galiza Mártir, aunque sin el apoyo del Gobierno del PP, y sirve no solo para recordar la figura del político galeguista, sino la de todas las personas que sufrieron la represión franquista en Galicia.


----------



## I. de A. (21 Ago 2019)

Jesús Laínz
*¡No es esto, no es esto!*
*No tardaría mucho tiempo Ortega en empezar a desconfiar de la República neonata. En marzo del 39, celebró la entrada de Franco en Madrid.*
2019-01-18










La actividad principal del eminente pensador *José Ortega y Gasset* no fue, evidentemente, la política, aunque tanto en sus escritos como en sus acciones nunca dejó de participar en el debate sobre cómo debía regenerarse una España recién salida del Desastre del 98.
Radicalmente opuesto a la dictadura de Primo de Rivera, la complicidad de Alfonso XIII con ella le pareció la gota que colmaba el vaso de los desmanes de una Monarquía que debía desaparecer por el bien de España. Por eso publicó en _El Sol_ el 15 de noviembre de 1930 el histórico artículo _El error Berenguer_, en el que deploró con singular indignación los siete años de gobierno primorriverista:


> España ha sufrido durante siete años un régimen de absoluta anormalidad en el Poder público, el cual ha usado medios de tal modo anormales, que nadie, así, de pronto, podrá recordar haber sido usados nunca ni dentro ni fuera de España, ni en este ni en ningún otro siglo (…) No es imposible, pero sí sumamente difícil, hablando en serio y con todo rigor, encontrar un régimen de Poder público como el que ha sido de hecho nuestra Dictadura en todo el ámbito de la historia, incluyendo los pueblos salvajes. Sólo el que tiene una idea completamente errónea de lo que son los pueblos salvajes puede ignorar que la situación de derecho público en que hemos vivido es más salvaje todavía, y no sólo es anormal con respecto a España y al siglo XX, sino que posee el rango de una insólita anormalidad en la historia humana.



Ortega consideró que no se podía continuar con el régimen monárquico como si nada hubiera pasado y que la aceptación regia de la Dictadura debía implicar su extinción. Por eso concluyó el artículo con el célebre "¡Españoles, vuestro Estado no existe! ¡Reconstruidlo! _Delenda est Monarchia"_ que tanto influiría en la decisión de muchos españoles de optar por un régimen republicano.

Pocos meses después, en febrero de 1931, Ortega fundaría la Agrupación al Servicio de la República junto con Gregorio Marañón y Ramón Pérez de Ayala, hecho por el que el trío pasaría a la historia como "los padres de la República". Los tres firmaron el manifiesto en el que exaltaron "la grande promesa histórica que es la República española":


> La Monarquía de Sagunto ha de ser sustituida por una República que despierte en todos los españoles, a un tiempo, dinamismo y disciplina, llamándolos a la soberana empresa de resucitar la historia de España.



Su compromiso con la causa republicana le llevó a reclutar nuevos adeptos entre otras personalidades de la política y la cultura. Éste fue el caso de Francesc Cambó, a cuyo despacho del hotel Ritz acudió Ortega con tal fin. Así lo recordó el inteligente y experimentado catalán en sus memorias:


> Cuando esperaba que yo le diese un sí y una firma, tuvo que escuchar una exposición serena de mis argumentos dirigidos a hacerle ver que aquella República de que me hablaba era un puro ensueño; que si la República venía, sería gobernada o por los socialistas o por Lerroux con su gente tarada; que el nuevo régimen supondría el comienzo de una era de convulsiones para España, que se traduciría en un inevitable retroceso en la cultura (…) Al oírme, tuvo un ataque de furia. Salió de mi salón batiendo la puerta.



Fue elegido diputado a las Cortes constituyentes junto con trece de sus compañeros de candidatura. Muy significativamente, siete de aquellos trece pronto acabarían enfrentados a la república: los tres fundadores; Alfonso García Valdecasas, que dos años más tarde participaría en la creación de Falange Española; Vicente Iranzo –cuyo hijo, huido a Francia, regresó para alistarse, junto con el de Ortega, en el ejército sublevado– fue condenado a muerte por un tribunal revolucionario y logró salvar la vida por sus altos contactos con Martínez Barrio, lo que no impediría que, tras la guerra, fuese condenado a varios años de libertad vigilada por su supuesta pertenencia a la Masonería; José Pareja, exministro de Instrucción Pública y catedrático de patología que fue destituido en 1937 por desafecto al régimen y tuvo que refugiarse en la embajada uruguaya; y Manuel Rico Avello, exministro de Gobernación y de Hacienda que acabaría asesinado por los milicianos izquierdistas en la cárcel Modelo junto con otros destacados políticos republicanos "moderados" como Melquíades Álvarez o Ramón Álvarez-Valdés y, por supuesto un buen número de derechistas. Al conocer lo allí sucedido, exclamó Indalecio Prieto: "La brutalidad de lo que aquí acaba de ocurrir significa, nada menos, que con esto hemos perdido la guerra".
No tardaría mucho tiempo Ortega en empezar a desconfiar de la República neonata. El 2 de junio, sólo mes y medio después de su alumbramiento y ya con la primera quema de edificios religiosos a sus espaldas, lamentó que "gentes con almas no mayores que las usadas por los coleópteros han conseguido en menos de dos meses encanijarnos esta República niña y hacerle perder el garbo con que nació".
Participó activamente en las discusiones parlamentarias, en las que se destacó por su oposición a organizar España como un Estado federal, lo que juzgó un retroceso hacia tiempos medievales, y por su crítica a las izquierdas a causa de su concepción de la República como un régimen revolucionario y de su propiedad exclusiva. Así, el 9 de septiembre de 1931, en pleno debate constitucional, publicó en el diario _Crisol_ un importante artículo en el que advirtió que la República no funcionaría mientras no se desterrara la palabra _revolución_ que tanto gustaban de usar los izquierdistas. Y lo concluyó con unas palabras que han pasado a la historia:


> Una cantidad inmensa de españoles que colaboraron con el advenimiento de la República con su acción, con su voto o con lo que es más eficaz que todo esto, con su esperanza, se dicen ahora entre desasosegados y descontentos: ¡No es esto, no es esto! La República es una cosa. El radicalismo es otra. Si no, al tiempo.



Dos meses más tarde, el 6 de diciembre, tres días antes de la aprobación parlamentaria de la Constitución, pronunció un discurso, titulado _Rectificación de la República,_ en el que lamentó, entre otros aspectos, su "arcaico anticlericalismo" y el espíritu partidista por encima del interés general de la nación:


> Lo que no se comprende es que, habiendo sobrevenido la República con tanta plenitud y tan poca discordia, sin apenas herida ni apenas dolores, hayan bastado siete meses para que empiece a cundir por el país desazón y descontento, desánimo; en suma, tristeza. ¿Por qué nos han hecho una República triste y agria bajo la joven constelación de una República naciente?



Desilusionado de un régimen al que acusaba de sectario y extremista, en octubre de 1932 disolvió la Agrupación al Servicio de la República y se retiró de la primera fila política no sin antes reiterar por escrito su desafección por una "Constitución lamentable, sin pies ni cabeza ni el resto de materia orgánica que suele haber entre los pies y la cabeza".
Tras la victoria fraudulenta del Frente Popular en las elecciones de febrero de 1936, Ortega consideró que la situación de España no auguraba un porvenir pacífico, por lo que viajó a París para ir preparando el traslado de su familia. Y con el asesinato de Calvo Sotelo, que le sorprendió en Madrid, vio claro que por fin se había desatado la revolución que la izquierda venía anunciando desde tiempo atrás. Como relataría posteriormente su hijo, temió que se produjeran, por parte republicana, acciones contra las personas de mentalidad equilibrada, al igual que había sucedido en octubre de 1934, cuando los primeros tiros se dispararon contra el domicilio de Besteiro, vecino suyo en El Viso, en castigo por respetar el sistema democrático. Se escondieron en casa de su suegro, justo a tiempo para que García Atadell y sus esbirros encontraran su domicilio vacío. Así lo relató su hijo Miguel:


> Después nos refugiamos en la Residencia de Estudiantes, donde había, por lo menos, una vigilancia y un baluarte. Allí corrió mi padre serios peligros. Con amenazas, le pidieron que firmase un manifiesto redactado por un grupo extremista, los Escritores Antifascistas. Mi padre, muy enfermo, en cama, se negó a firmarlo. La negativa indignó de una manera terrible y peligrosísima a los jóvenes escritores comunistas. Volvieron con terribles amenazas; lo hubieran matado (…) El nefasto diario Claridad arremetió contra mi padre diciendo cosas como ésta: "que su filosofía era donde se habían alimentado las mentes fascistas". Esto era una condena a muerte; nadie se libraba, después, de ser fusilado en un plazo breve. Mi padre, sin embargo, comprendió que antes de matarle querrían utilizarlo para su beneficio. Así fue. Después de pocos días, aparecieron otra vez (mi padre estaba muy enfermo, con septicemia de origen biliar); pretendían que hablase por radio a América. No sé cómo logró una demora, que aprovechamos para salir de España todos, ya que lo que más le preocupaba era dejar rehenes.



Una vez conocida su fuga de España, la Comisión Universitaria Depuradora le destituyó de su cátedra. Algunos meses después, en el _Epílogo para ingleses_ que escribió para una nueva edición de _La rebelión de las masas_, relataría así este episodio lamentando la ignorancia con la que se juzgaban en el extranjero los hechos de España:


> Mientras en Madrid los comunistas y sus afines obligaban a escritores y profesores, bajo las más graves amenazas, a firmar manifiestos, a hablar por radio, etc., cómodamente sentados en sus despachos o en sus clubs, exentos de toda presión, algunos de los principales escritores ingleses firmaban otro manifiesto donde se garantizaba que esos comunistas y sus afines eran los defensores de la libertad. Evitemos los aspavientos y las frases, pero déjeseme invitar al lector inglés a que imagine cuál pudo ser mi primer movimiento ante hecho semejante, que oscila entre lo grotesco y lo trágico. Porque no es fácil encontrarse con mayor incongruencia.



Y continuó reprochando a Albert Einstein la insolencia de haberse creído con derecho a opinar sobre la guerra civil española usufructuando "una ignorancia radical sobre lo que ha pasado en España ahora, hace siglos y siempre".
Refugiada toda la familia en París, evitó el contacto personal con los dirigentes y diplomáticos republicanos allí destinados, algunos de ellos amigos suyos. Sus dos hijos decidieron alistarse en el Ejército de Franco con plena aprobación paterna. Desde la distancia, siguió el desarrollo de la guerra con enorme interés y el deseo de una rápida victoria del bando nacional. Cuando un amigo le transmitió el bulo de que se acababa de rendir el Alcázar de Toledo, Ortega respondió que "no puede ser verdad; los cadetes del Alcázar de Toledo no se rinden nunca".
Mantuvo contacto frecuente con Marañón, al que confesó con amargura su arrepentimiento por haber participado tan activamente en la campaña contra la Monarquía. Y le recordó a menudo la desagradable conversación que, unos días antes de publicar _El error Berenguer_, había mantenido con un Cambó contrario al cambio de régimen. Siete años y una guerra civil después, a Ortega no le quedó más remedio que admitir que el catalán había acertado y él, la cabeza más influyente de la España de su tiempo, se había equivocado estrepitosamente.
Si bien el 13 de marzo de 1939 escribió a su compañero de filas, de desengaño y de huida confesándole "haber pasado alguna nerviosidad con la última coletada del atún comunista", el 28 de marzo le envió un telegrama expresando su "alborozo y felicitación" por la entrada de Franco en Madrid.
Receloso de la acogida que podrían darle los gobernantes e intelectuales españoles por haber representado tan alto papel en la proclamación del fenecido régimen republicano, prefirió pasar los primeros años de la posguerra fuera de España, a donde regresó en 1944 y donde residió, intelectualmente activo pero políticamente al margen, hasta su fallecimiento en 1955.
www.jesuslainz.es


----------



## I. de A. (21 Ago 2019)

*Los ocho carmelitas asesinados en agosto de 1936 a los que Carmena ha retirado la placa*
03 de febrero de 2016 por Redacción FNFF
Los ocho carmelitas asesinados en agosto de 1936 a los que Carmena ha retirado la placa, por Juan E. Pflüger

Juan E. Pflüger
La Gaceta 

Carmena no ha esperado a cumplir ni siquiera los requisitos que su grupo municipal había impuesto para implantar la venganza vía Ley de Memoria Histórica. Tras aprobarse la retirada de placas y el cambio de denominación de calles y edificios de uso deportivo y educativo, se acordó que había una comisión encargada de justificar cada caso. Sin embargo el equipo que dirige la alcaldesa Manuela Carmena ha empezado a retirar placas sin cumplir esa premisa.





No es casual que entre las primeras víctimas de esta imposición sesgada de la historia por decreto se encuentren inocentes que fueron asesinados por los precedentes ideológicos de podemitas, comunistas y socialistas. El viernes 29 de enero ordenó arrancar la placa que recuerda el asesinato de ocho carmelitas en el cementerio de Carabanchel. Si el objetivo es retirar “homenajes” a franquistas, debe explicarnos qué tenían de franquistas estos 8 jóvenes seminaristas de entre 18 y 22 años que habían sido detenidos pocos días después del alzamiento.

Ahora está claro: el objetivo no es retirar homenajes, es borrar de la memoria los crímenes cometidos por sus antecesores ideológicos. Es eliminar cualquier resto de los cobardes asesinatos que, por ideología –no otra cosa sino una ley ideológica es la Memoria Histórica-, fueron cometidos. Especialmente crueles los que, como este de los ocho jóvenes religiosos, se cometieron por odio a la fe. Un odio inducido por ideologías políticas como el socialismo, el comunismo o el anarquismo, líneas de pensamiento que Podemos y sus “confluencias” (entiéndase marcas blancas) están reivindicando desde el primer momento en el que salieron a la luz pública.

Pero veamos cómo fueron asesinados estos peligrosos jóvenes que, dicho sea de paso, supieron morir defendiendo sus creencias más profundas.

Ahora está claro: el objetivo no es retirar homenajes, es borrar de la memoria los crímenes cometidos por sus antecesores ideológicos. Es eliminar cualquier resto de los cobardes asesinatos que, por ideología –no otra cosa sino una ley ideológica es la Memoria Histórica-, fueron cometidos. Especialmente crueles los que, como este de los ocho jóvenes religiosos, se cometieron por odio a la fe. Un odio inducido por ideologías políticas como el socialismo, el comunismo o el anarquismo, líneas de pensamiento que Podemos y sus “confluencias” (entiéndase marcas blancas) están reivindicando desde el primer momento en el que salieron a la luz pública.

Pero veamos cómo fueron asesinados estos peligrosos jóvenes que, dicho sea de paso, supieron morir defendiendo sus creencias más profundas. El 27 de julio de 1936, la guerra llevaba 9 días de desarrollo, la Guardia de Asalto –cuerpo que recibía órdenes de la autoridad política y no grupos de exaltados como se suele justificar desde la izquierda- detuvo a los treinta religiosos que había en el Convento del Carmen de Onda en Castellón. Inmediatamente se les condujo a Valencia, donde veinte fueron separados del resto (algunos de los cuales sufrieron martirios y asesinato).

Los nueve más jóvenes fueron alojados en un convento en Valencia antes de ser enviados a Madrid, donde debían ser juzgados. Eran: fr. Alberto García, fr. Francisco Pérez, fr. Silvano Villanueva, fr. Ángel Sánchez, fr. Angelo Reguilón, fr. Bartolomé Fanti Andrés, fr. Ricardo Román y el Hno. Fr. Franco Arranz, además de fr. Isidoro Garrido que escapó por el camino.

El 28 de julio fueron trasladados a Madrid, llegando a primera hora de la mañana a la estación de Atocha, donde sus guardianes recibieron la orden de trasladarlos a Segovia. Ante la imposibilidad de realizar el viaje se optó por acomodarlos en un asilo de ancianos que había en las proximidades de la estación. Allí quedaron recluidos a la espera de traslado, un viaje que se retrasaba inexplicablemente. Hasta que la noche del 17 de agosto un grupo de milicianos irrumpió en la sala de reuniones en la que dormían los ocho religiosos y los subieron en dos camionetas.

Fueron bajados a culatazos junto al muro del cementerio de Carabanchel y situados frente a los focos de los vehículos en los que habían sido trasladados. Allí mismo, sin juicio, sin trámite legal alguno, fueron fusilados.


----------



## I. de A. (21 Ago 2019)

*La desmemoria histórica*
*
3.753 PERSONAS FUERON ASESINADAS EN TARRAGONA POR EL FRENTE POPULAR*

Estos _rojelíos_ nuestros, se deslizan de nuevo por el túnel del tiempo. Regresa la desmemoria histórica. Se acerca el 18 de julio, se cumplen ochenta años de la victoria de los nacionales, y _erre que erre_ con las querellas, la exhumación de muertos y la promoción política de las célebres “victimas del franquísmo”. _No hemos conseguido que salga una sola víctima de los milicianos del Frente Popular o del Ejército republicano._ Seguramente porque eran unos angelitos…

Algunos quieren volver la historia del revés como un calcetín _y que lo que sucedió no haya pasado nunca._ “Que lo que sucedió no haya pasado, cosa que al mismo Dios es imposible”, escribió en dos endecasílabos memorables Manuel Machado.

¿Quién responde del asesinato del doctor Josep María Vives Salas, _quemado vivo rociando su cuerpo con gasolina,_ junto a la antigua Escuela de Trabajo (en la Era del Eume), cerca de donde hoy se hallan las instalaciones de _Diari de Tarragona_, inmolado por presos comunes, liberados y armados por la Generalitat, entre ellos Recasens, el tristemente célebre “Sec de la Matinada”? El doctor Vives dejó esposa y siete hijos. ¿Quién responde de esta barbaridad?

¿Quién responde de los 3.752 asesinatos perpetrados en la provincia de Tarragona desde julio de 1936 hasta el final de la guerra, bajo el dominio del Frente Popular? Las cifras son del doctor Miquel Aleu (epr), médico forense _de unos y otros_, que, por imperativo legal, tuvo que presenciar las ejecuciones y efectuar la autopsia a los cadáveres de personas asesinadas que llegaban al cementerio. Me dijo: _“Els afusellats en la represió franquista foren 116”._ Después, haciendo broma, como le gustaba, sentenció: _“Si fem una resta, la diferencia és de 3.636 víctimes; güanyen per golejada els del Front Popular”_. Y se reía… Asesinar sin piedad a 3.752 personas en dos años no es una broma. _Es imposible que, con ese número de víctimas, nadie encuentre un solo culpable._ El doctor Aleu no necesitaba estadísticas; _los asesinados pasaban por sus manos _y tenía información fidedigna. Hubo consejos de guerra y condenas a la última pena, aplicando la Ley de Vagos y Maleantes, aprobada, por cierto, en tiempos de la Segunda República y empleada por el Frente Popular. Afortunadamente, muchos fueron los que se exiliaron a Francia porque eran bastantes los que tenían delitos de sangre o habían cooperado en ellos. Después pudieron regresar y algunos no quisieron. No debían tener la conciencia muy tranquila.

¿Quién responde de los 141 sacerdotes martirizados y fusilados en la Archidiócesis de Tarragona? (BOAT, núm 15, pág. 209 – 212, 30 de agosto de 1944). ¿Quién responde de los 316 sacerdotes martirizados y fusilados en la diócesis de Tortosa? ¿Quién responde de los 41 Hermanos de las Escuelas Cristianas inmolados en la provincia? ¿Y de los siete Carmelitas Descalzos? ¿Y de los siete Misioneros del Corazón de María? ¿Y de los cuatro religiosos de la Fraternidad Terciaria Carmelitana de la Enseñaza? ¿Y del capuchino, Carmelo de Colomés? Hoy, todos beatificados, excepto los de Tortosa. ¿Quién responde del asesinato en Calafell de quince Hospitalarios de San Juan de Dios, _que se dedicaban al cuidado de niños minusválidos y enfermos mentales?_ Hoy, beatificados. ¿Y los 52 ex alumnos de La Salle, inmolados por sus creencias religiosas, quién responde?

¿Quién responde de los 500 templos devastados en la Archidiócesis de Tarragona? ¿Y del incalculable patrimonio artístico y cultural destruido, propiedad de la Iglesia y del Estado? ¿Quién responde? ¿Quién responde del tesoro del Papa Luna del obispado de Tortosa, trasladado a México en el barco _“Vita”,_ y del cual nada más se supo? ¿Y del camión de la Generalitat que recorría pueblos y ciudades de la provincia _para recoger los objetos de valor de la Iglesia _y de los vecinos _“benestants”_, llevárselos a Barcelona _para fundirlos y convertirlos en lingotes de oro y plata, para pasarlos a Francia?_ ¿Quién responde de todo esto?

¿Quién responde de las 149 personas no residentes en Tarragona, cuyos cadáveres fueron hallados en las carreteras, los descampados y en la tapias del cementerio de la capital, _entre las que se relacionan 62 de desconocidos, que no pudieron ser identificados_? Dice así: _“Persona desconocida: se presume que era jesuita por su vestimenta”_. Otro: _“Persona desconocida: se presume que era sacerdote por la tonsura”._ Otro: _“Persona desconocida: llevaba una Cruz en el bolsillo”._ Y así hasta 62 cadáveres. En otra lista aparecen 132 personas asesinadas, todas residentes en Tarragona, inmoladas entre julio de 1936 y abril de 1937. ¿Quién responde de todo esto?







¿Quién responde de los 560 asesinatos perpetrados en el partido judicial de Tortosa? ¿Y de los 387 de Grandesa; y de los 329 del Priorato; y de los 373, de Reus; y de los 349 de Tarragona; y de los 278 de Valls; y de los 233 de El Vendrell; y de los 197 de Montblanc? ¿Quién responde del asesinato del beato Manuel Borrás, obispo auxiliar de Tarragona, en el Coll de Lilla? ¿Quién responde de la noche triste de Falset, con el asesinato en masa de 26 personas, ametralladas en el cementerio? ¿Y del asesinato de Enrique Rull Cortés, _“porque tenía un hijo en el Seminario”_? ¿Quién responde?

¿Quién responde de haber suprimido el día de Navidad en Cataluña y de haber convertido el día de Reyes en _“la setmana dels infants? _¿Quién responde de haber suprimido del callejero de los pueblos y ciudades de Cataluña, todos los que llevaban nombre de _santo_ desde tiempo inmemorial? Santa Coloma de Queralt se convirtió en _Queralt de la Conca_; Sant Carles de la Ràpita, en _La Ràpita_ a secas; Sant Jaume dels Domenys, en _Domenys del Penedès_; Sant Jaume d’Enveja, en _Enveja_, y así en el resto de Cataluña? ¿Quién responde de estas barbaridades, abolidas luego por los nacionales?







Y si van a revisar y anular las sentencias de los juicios sumarísimos del final de la guerra, ¿qué hacemos con todas las condenas a muerte de los llamados _Tribunales Populares, _creados por la Generalitat republicana? _¿Las ponemos como impecables ejemplos de la modélica y equilibrada justicia del pueblo en armas?_ El juicio y la condena de Jaume Hilari, hermano de las Escuelas Cristianas, por el Tribunal Popular de Tarragona, es un buen ejemplo de cómo funcionaba la justicia _“popular”_en aquellos tiempos. El hermano vivía en el colegio de Cambrils. Como estaba sordo no podía dedicarse a la enseñanza y trabajaba de payés en el huerto. Fue condenado _“porque sabía Latín y enseñaba la Religión católica a sus alumnos”._ El mismo día, el tribunal de Tarragona remitió a la Generallitat la condena de _veinte penas de muerte_ para que fueran ratificadas o conmutadas por el presidente Lluis Companys. Diecinueve de ellas fueron conmutadas por treinta años de reclusión. _Un solo reo fue condenado a la pena máxima: Jaume Hilari._ Presenció la ejecución, _por imperativo legal_, el doctor Miquel Aleu. En 1999 estuvo presente en Roma, como testigo de excepción, junto a san Juan Pablo II, en el acto de canonización hermano lasaliano. Es el primer Santo de la persecución religiosa en Cataluña.

Como pueden ver, si se sacan los muertos de un lado empezarán a salir los del otro. Y si hay que pedir perdón por unos habrá que hacerlo también por los otros, que fueron mucho más numerosos. Todo debe ser perdonado; pero es intolerable la manipulación de la verdad histórica. Han pasado ochenta años y es hora que se sepa la realidad de aquellos tiempos.

Jordi Pujol, siendo presidente de la Generalitat, dijo, referente a la memoria histórica que _“se puede chapotear con el agua, pero no con la memoria”._ Recordó que en Cataluña tenemos la suerte macabra de haber sido a la vez _verdugos y mártires _y, por tanto, podemos entendernos mutuamente”. Y se preguntó: “¿Alguien ha pedido perdón por los 5.000 curas, frailes, monjas, democristianos, carlistas o falangistas muertos en Cataluña?” Esta situación fue la que hizo que “en Cataluña _murieran hasta tres veces más personas de derechas que de izquierdas,_simplemente porque muchos pudieron huir a Francia”. Confesó que él, como presidente de la Generalitat _también debería haber pedido perdón._ Pero antes tenía que haberlo hecho Tarradellas, _“porque aunque la Generalitat perdió el control de la calle, tenía la obligación de mantenerlo, porque era el régimen legalmente constituido y debía garantizar la seguridad de todos”._

Francesc Basco Gracià. Periodista. Tarragona, 15 de mayo de 2016.

DOCUMENTACION

Los Tribunales Populares fueron creados por la Generalitat republicana; las sentencias de muerte se ejecutaban por orden del Govern y las firmaba el president Companys. Para que quede claro, definitivamente. _Por tanto, sant Jaume Hilari fue condenado a morir fusilado por el presidente Lluis Companys._

He aquí los documentos:

*ELS TRIBUNALS POPULARS*
(DOGC, núm. 289, 15 d’octubre de 1936, pags. 194 a 196)

El Conseller Primer de la Generalitat de Catalunya, Josep Tarradellas, amb el vist-i-plau del Conseller de Justícia, Andreu Nin, signen un Decret, amb data 13 d’octubre de 1936, creant al territori de Catalunya els Tribunals Populars, que entendran en els actes que directament o indirectament hagin coadjuvat a la rebel·lió militar i al moviment feixista i en aquells que per llur índole especial poden conceptuar-se com a contrarevolucionaris.

Els Tribunals Populars es compondran d’un president y vuit membres pertanyents a cadascun dels partits polítics i organitzacions sindicals següents: un del Partit Socialista Unificat de Catalunya(PSUC); un de la Federació Anarquista Ibèrica (FAI); un del Partit Obrer d’Unificació Marxista (POUM); un d’Esquerra Republicana de Catalunya (ERC); un de la Confederació Nacional del Treballs (CNT); un de la Unió General de Treballadors (UGT); un d’Acció Catalana Republicana (ACR) i un de la Unió de Rabassaires (UR).

LES SENTÈNCIES DE MORT ES COMUNIQUEN 

I LES EXECUTA EL GOVERN DE LA GENERALITAT

(DOGC núm 29, de 28 de gener de 1937).

El Conseller de Justícia, Rafael Vidiella, resol que “Les sentències de condemnament a mort es comunicaran al Govern de la Generalitat per mitjà del Conseller de Justícia, al qual li’n serà tramesa una còpia autoritzada. El Conseller de Justícia donarà rebut de l’entrega, el qual s’unirà a la causa”. Seguidament que el Tribunal rebi l’acús de rebut de la còpia, notificarà la sentència al condemnat, al efectes del termini de l’apartat i de l’art. 18 del decret del 5 de gener de 1937. “La pena de mort s’executarà pel personal designat a l’efecte i hi assistiran les representacions que l’Autoritat legitima cregui convenient”. (Ordre de la Conselleria de Justícia de 18 de gener de 1937).

TARRAGONA; COMPANYS COMMUTA PENES DE MORT

En data 12 de gener de 1937 (DOGC núm 14, del 14 de gener de 1937), el president Companys signa un Decret pel qual commuta la pena de mort dictada pel Tribunal Popular de Tarragona, en data 24 de desembre últim, per la de reclusió perpètua a Daniel Vallbona i Sanau, Josep Carreras i Pont i Salvador Palau i Costa.

En data 15 de gener de 1937 (DOGC núm 17, del 17 de gener de 1937, pag 260), vista la sentència dictada pel Tribunal Popular de Tarragona amb data 25 de desembre últim, el president Companys commuta la pena de mort per la de reclusió perpètua a Josep M. Sunyer i Vaquet, Josep Roca i Sanuan, Joaquim Sunyer i Paladella, Josep Llop i Peris, Josep Roca i Oriol i Josep Llop i Gasull.

El dia 26 de gener de 1937, el president Companys commutava a Isabel Segura i Adell la pena de mort imposada pel Tribunal Popular de Tarragona, per la privació de llibertat en camps de treball correccionals. I el mateix dia commutava la pena de mort dictada pel Tribunal Popular de Tarragona per la de reclusió perpètua a Josep Torrens i Grau, Lluis Solé i Grau, Agustí Solé i Grau, Sebastià Roig i Bover, Eduard Bargalló i Peirats, Joan Mercader i Mercader i Josep Martí i Navarro. (DOGC num 29, 28 gener 1937, pag. 422).


----------



## I. de A. (21 Ago 2019)

EN LA GUERRA CIVIL Y BAJO SU RÉGIMEN DE TERROR SE EJECUTÓ A MÁS DE 8.000 PERSONAS
*Lluís Companys: los siniestros hechos que la propaganda separatista no quiere que sepas*
@ElentirVigoDom 15·10·2017 · 7:29  6
Tal día como hoy, el 15 de octubre de 1940, moría fusilado en el castillo de Montjuic, en Barcelona, Lluís Companys i Jover, el principal dirigente del separatismo catalán durante la Segunda República.
Los nombres de los 50 niños asesinados por los comunistas en la masacre de Paracuellos
La Ley de Vagos y Maleantes: así se crearon campos de concentración en la 2ª República
El fusilamiento de Companys, uno de los fundadores de Esquerra Republicana de Catalunya (ERC), le convirtió en uno de los mayores mitos de la causa separatista. Y *para convertirlo en su mártir, el nacionalismo catalán no tuvo reparos en ocultar sus crímenes*. Y muestra clara de esa descarada labor de ocultación y blanqueamiento es la biografía que publica en su web la presidencia de la Generalidad: el texto *omite los muertos provocados por el golpe de Estado separatista encabezado por Companys* -de hecho, dicha web ni siquiera lo cita como un golpe e incluso lo justifica alegando _“la involución conservadora del régimen republicano y las amenazas contra la autonomía catalana”_-, y también *oculta los miles de asesinatos cometidos bajo su mando en la Guerra Civil*. Esta misma falsificación de la historia es la que le imponen a los niños en las escuelas públicas catalanas. Como la Generalidad no lo cuenta, os lo contaré yo. 
En 1934 encabezó un golpe separatista contra la Segunda República
Después de la victoria del centro-derecha en las primeras elecciones con voto femenino celebradas en la historia de España, en noviembre de 1933, *Companys encabezó un golpe de Estado separatista contra la Segunda República el 6 octubre 1934*. El líder de ERC exigió al Ejército que se pusiese bajo su mando, algo a lo que el capitán general de Cataluña, el general Domingo Batet, se negó, manteniéndose fiel al gobierno de la República y declarando el Estado de Guerra. Esa misma noche,* partidarios del golpe separatista salieron armados a las calles -entre ellos grupos paramilitares de partidos de izquierda equipados con fusiles- y levantaron barricadas*. Cuando un grupo de militares fieles a la República acudieron a la Rambla de Santa Mónica a leer el bando declarando el Estado de Guerra, *los separatistas iniciaron los combates disparando contra los soldados, provocando un muerto y varios heridos*.





Mozos de Escuadra detenidos por su participación en el golpe de Estado del 6 de octubre de 1934​El golpe, apoyado por los Mozos de Escuadra, dejó 107 muertos
Además de recibir el apoyo de los citados grupos paramilitares y de algunos miembros de la Guardia de Asalto, *los separatistas emplearon en el golpe como fuerza armada a los Mozos de Escuadra*. Los combates terminaron al día siguiente cuando los separatistas se rindieron al Ejército. El general Batet empleó la fuerza imprescindible para controlar la situación con el mínimo derramamiento de sangre posible. *En las 10 horas que duró, el golpe de Companys dejó 107 muertos.* Él y su gobierno fueron sometidos a juicio por el Tribunal de Garantías Constitucionales y *condenados a 30 años de prisión por rebelión militar*. Companys fue encerrado en el penal del Puerto de Santa María (Cádiz). A pesar de su condena, *sólo estuvo en prisión 16 meses*. Nada más llegar al poder el Frente Popular en febrero de 1936 mediante unas elecciones amañadas, *el nuevo gobierno de extrema izquierda decretó una amnistía urgente a todos los encarcelados por los golpes de Estado de Cataluña y Asturias de 1934*, a pesar de ser responsable de sangrientas rebeliones armadas contra la República que se saldaron con numerosos muertos.





Lluís Companys -en el centro de la foto- y otros miembros del gobierno catalán tras su detención una vez fracasado el sangriento golpe de Estado que perpetraron el 6 de octubre de 1934 contra la Segunda República​Las ‘purgas’ de Companys incluyeron el asesinato de miembros de ERC
Unos meses después de haber sido puesto en libertad, Companys pasó de ser un golpista a hacer frente al alzamiento militar del 18 de julio de 1936, con el que dio comienzo la Guerra Civil Española. *En vez de encarcelar a los alzados como habían hecho con él, Companys hizo fusilar a 199 militares que participaron en el golpe en Barcelona.* Fue solo el comienzo de más de tres años en los que Cataluña se convirtió en el escenario de una feroz represión contra derechistas, católicos y contra todo aquel que le estorbaba. De hecho, entre los ejecutados incluso hubo 90 miembros de su propio partido, ERC, una situación pasmosamente parecida a lo ocurrido en la Alemania nazi en la “noche de los cuchillos largos” y en la URSS durante las purgas de Stalin. 
Ejecutó a más gente en 3 años que la Inquisición española en siglo y medio
Las cifras son escalofriantes: *bajo las órdenes expresas o con el consentimiento de Companys fueron asesinadas más de 8.000 personas por sus ideas políticas o creencias religiosas*, muchas de ellas sin juicio previo. El terror de Companys, un político abiertamente cristianófobo, se cebó especialmente con los católicos: fueron *asesinados 4 obispos, 1.536 sacerdotes (el 30% del clero catalán) y miles de seglares por el mero hecho de ser católicos*. Cualquier excusa valía para justificar esos crímenes: un religioso discapacitado fue ejecutado por el mero hecho de saber latín. El alcalde de Lérida, el catalanista Juan Rovira y Roure, fue fusilado por haber organizado una cabalgata de Reyes. Para que nos hagamos una idea de la magnitud de estos crímenes, simplemente señalaré que *en la Cataluña gobernada por Companys y en poco más de tres años fueron asesinadas más personas que por la Inquisición española en 160 años en todo el Imperio español* (entre 1540 y 1700 los ejecutados por ese tribunal fueron unos 3.000 en todos los territorios de la Corona española, según los datos de los que se dispone hoy en día).





Cuadro representando la ejecución de los mártires hospitalarios de Calafell, en Tarragona, el 30 de julio de 1936​Convirtió a Cataluña en una dictadura de extrema izquierda
Además de las ejecuciones, *Companys prohibió el culto católico* (preguntado por una revista francesa por su posible restauración,* se jactó de que “todas las iglesias han sido destruidas”*), y envió a muchos presos políticos a campos de concentración, en los que a menudo los más débiles o los que no podían trabajar eran asesinados sin más. Por otra parte, *bajo el régimen de terror de Companys fueron destruidos más de 7.000 edificios religiosos en Cataluña*, provocando la destrucción, el robo y el expolio de una gran parte del patrimonio histórico y artístico de Cataluña. En la práctica, *Companys actuó como un tirano totalitario, con absoluto desprecio por los derechos humanos*, convirtiendo de hecho a Cataluña en una dictadura de extrema izquierda.
El tirano, elevado a los altares del separatismo catalán
A pesar de su sangriento golpe de Estado contra la Segunda República, a pesar del terror que desató durante la Guerra Civil, *el hecho de haber muerto fusilado -el mismo método de represión que él usó contra sus rivales- hace que hoy muchos le absuelvan de sus crímenes*, dedicándole homenajes institucionales y blanqueando su figura en los libros de texto escolares. También se le dedican a él las calles que se le niegan a la amplia mayoría de las víctimas de su golpe de 1934 y de su ola de terror durante la Guerra Civil, víctimas que hoy son condenadas al ostracismo y al olvido. Como ya dije aquí hace dos años,* que el nacionalismo haya canonizado a este salvaje es una muestra más de hasta qué punto esa ideología falsifica la historia* y eleva a sus altares a cualquier antidemócrata con tal de que haya profesado un profundo odio a España.
—
(Foto principal: Lluís Companys -ante el micrófono- dando un discurso el 11 de septiembre de 1937)


----------



## I. de A. (21 Ago 2019)

POR LOS CHEQUISTAS
*El alcalde de Lérida que fue fusilado por Companys por celebrar una cabalgata*
Juan E. Pflüger / 05 enero, 2016

Juan Rovira y Roure era un político perteneciente a la Liga Catalana que fue mantenido como alcalde de Lérida por Luis Companys cuando se hizo cargo de la presidencia de la autonomía catalana al frente de Esquerra Republicana de Cataluña. Su gran arraigo social y su popularidad así se lo aconsejaron al traidor que quiso proclamar la independencia catalana aprovechándose de la revolución de Asturias en octubre de 1934.

Su formación académica, además de la tradición familiar, le hicieron ser un católico practicante que, durante la República, le costó no pocos problemas con la persecución religiosa que se inició en mayo de 1931.
En Lérida, el 5 de enero de 1936 se celebró la tradicional cabalgata de Reyes con la autorización expresa del alcalde. Poco después, la unidad de Mossos d’Esquadra que quedaba en el municipio fue retirada con la excusa de que hacían falta en Barcelona. La realidad es que Rovira y Roure había mantenido el orden, en la medida de sus posibilidades, y se enfrentaba a los milicianos que pretendían instaurar el terror revolucionario desde la checa que habían establecido en la ciudad catalana.

Tras la salida de los Mossos, los chequistas implantaron un régimen de terror en la localidad que llegó a la detención, el 18 de agosto de 1936, del propio alcalde que fue fusilado el 27 de agosto en los muros del cementerio municipal. Su cuerpo, sin tiro de gracia, fue arrojado a la fosa común donde compartió destino con los cientos de represaliados por anarquistas, socialistas y comunistas.

En el sumario de la “causa” instruida contra Rovira y Roure consta como una de las acusaciones que le costaron la vida que “había hecho celebrar la cabalgata de los Reyes Magos”, una cabalgata que había sido suprimida o cambiada en la mayoría de los municipios de España.

Uno de los enterradores del cementerio, que declaró en la causa general, aseguró que el alcalde murió perdonando a quienes le habían torturado en la checa y le fusilaban en ese momento, a la vez que “invocaba a Jesucristo”.

Juan Rovira y Roure estaba casado y había tenido tres hijos, uno de los cuales murió a edad muy corta en 1930. Fue canonizado en los procesos abiertos por la Iglesia Católica sobre los mártires de la Guerra Civil.


----------



## Kalanders (22 Ago 2019)

Balla! No me lo hez perava!


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 Ago 2019)

*FORTUNATO AGUIRRE LUQUIN, alcalde REPUBLICANO de Estella, católico devoto y ANTIFASCISTA, Jeltzale, ASESINADO por criminales franquistas en 1936 en Pamplona*




Fortunato Aguirre Luquin nació en Arellano, Navarra, en 1893. Ingresó a los 14 años en el noviciado de capuchinos de Estella, continuando los estudios de latín, filosofía, moral y cánones en Altsasu. No sintiendo vocación de religioso salió del noviciado A los 19 años para ejercer de maestro en Aberin, posteriormente en el Colegio Huarte de Pamplona, y empleándose en un comercio de Pamplona. Fue uno de los fundadores del CA Osasuna. Su vida política comenzó en Lecároz. Durante su permanencia en Pamplona perteneció al Partido Nacionalista Vasco, siendo colaborador asiduo en las actividades del Batzoki.
Posteriormente se estableció en Estella instalando un taller mecánico. Fue uno de los fundadores del C.D. Izarra (Estella) y también uno de los iniciadores de la recuperación del Baile de la Era. Contrajo matrimonio y tuvo una hija; viudo, casó con Elvira Aristizabal en 1929 con la que tendría 5 hijos. Era miembro del Napar Buru Batzar, la junta directiva del PNV en Navarra, presidida entonces por José Aguirre. También fue el fundador de la ikastola de Estella. Poco después, en 1931, tras ser proclamada la II República, fue elegido concejal y alcalde de la ciudad por el PNV. Fue un alcalde popular nombrado por unanimidad, por la mayoría de derecha y la minoría de izquierda. Presidió la Asamblea del Estatuto Vasco en el encuentro de alcaldes nacionalistas vascos de las provincias vasconavarras en Estella donde se elaboró el Estatuto de Estella de 1931. 
En el verano de 1934 presidió la Comisión de Alcaldes de Navarra. Con motivo de la rebelión de los alcaldes vascos contra las conculcaciones del Concierto Económico fue procesado en unión de 1.500 alcaldes más siendo separado del cargo por sentencia judicial y repuesto con el nuevo Gobierno del Frente Popular de Madrid. Su gestión municipal fue destacada: combatió el paro obrero, trazó las grandes vías de ensanche de la ciudad, construyó carreteras radiales y puentes, fomentó la cultura, mejoró la pavimentación.
En los meses anteriores a la sublevación militar que daría origen a la Guerra Civil tuvo conocimiento de las andanzas del gobernador militar de Navarra, el general Mola, e incluso de que en el monasterio de Iranzu había escondido un arsenal de armas y se llevaban a cabo reuniones entre los conspiradores, de lo cual avisó repetidamente al Gobierno de la República. También tuvo conocimiento de la reunión que, el 16 de julio de 1936, tuvo lugar en el monasterio de Irache entre el general Mola y el *general Batet*, general en jefe de la VI División Orgánica de Burgos, por iniciativa de este último, en la que trató de averiguar si Mola estaba implicado en la conspiración que se estaba preparando e incluso le pidió su palabra de honor de que no iba a sublevarse. Posteriormente Batet fue fusilado por los franquistas.
Aguirre llegaría a hablar por teléfono con el presidente del Gobierno, Santiago Casares Quiroga, el cual le ordenó que no hiciese nada. La persona que pasaba información tan detallada a Fortunato Aguirre era un taxista. Lo cuenta su hija Mirentxu: “Mi madre era quien nos contaba todo, siempre pensó que fue un taxista, un tal Arza, y también un militar Republicano. Mi hermana gemela y yo nacimos en noviembre de 1936, solo 2 meses después de que fusilaran a mi padre, y no guardamos recuerdo alguno. El taxista comunicaba al alcalde lo que escuchaba en los traslados de los mandos, cuando llevaba a los jefazos que se reunían en Iratxe. Fue el militar de ideología republicana quien detalló al regidor que el arsenal de armas escondido en Iranzu no era para el ejército, sino que para dar un golpe de Estado”.
Poco después tuvo lugar el levantamiento. Aguirre, alcalde de Lizarra fue apresado el mismo 18 de julio por los sublevados, por informar a las autoridades Republicanas de la inminente sublevación militar. Tras 72 días de prisión, al amanecer del 29 de septiembre de 1936 fue trasladado hasta Tajonar, en las cercanías de Pamplona por 3 personas, con una parada en Zirauki donde le subieron a otro vehículo. Después un sacerdote le confesó. Vestía su traje gris y gabardina, cuando los rebeldes fascistas le asesinaron junto a los muros del cementerio de Tajonar, de 2 tiros en la nuca, y le enterraron en secreto. Los restos quedaron en un campo, en el que la tumba estaba localizada gracias a un montón de piedras que el tractor respetaba. Su viuda, estaba embarazada de gemelas. Las hijas de Fortunato Aguirre recuperaron 58 años después los restos del padre y los llevaron al panteón familiar de Estella.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 Ago 2019)




----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 Ago 2019)

*JULIA ROMERA YÁÑEZ, ANARCOSINDICALISTA, luchadora ANTIFASCISTA, murió de tuberculosis en 1940 en la cárcel de las Cortes de Barcelona tras padecer GRAVES TORTURAS*




Julia Romera Yáñez nació en Mazarrón (Murcia) en 1916, hija de Matilde y Francisco, minero. Ambos murieron con 3 días de diferencia por la epidemia de gripe de 1918, que diezmó la población. Su hermana mayor, María, quedó al cargo de los abuelos maternos en Cartagena y ella permaneció con los abuelos paternos en Mazarrón. En 1921 la región murciana estaba en crisis económica, los negocios mineros paralizados, campos de labor esquilmados, artes de pesca desprotegidas, el paro estaba desatado.
La población trabajadora de Mazarrón, y otras localidades mineras murcianas como Águilas, Cartagena, La Unión, Lorca, etc., emigraron masivamente hacia zonas más industrializadas. En 1921, la familia Romera emigró a Santa Coloma de Gramenet (Barcelona), una pequeña población eminentemente agrícola, con unos 3.000 habitantes, que la oleada migratoria elevó a 19.000 en 19 años. En 1930 con 14 años, Julia trabajaba de tejedora a las Pañolerias Baró, afiliándose, como otros obreros, a la CNT. En 1931 con el advenimiento de la II República Española, se legalizó y reorganizó la CNT, en clandestinidad durante la Dictadura de Primo de Rivera.
Independientemente del sindicato, actuaban las Juventudes libertarias de Cataluña, donde en 1934 ingresó Julia: En la Casa del Pueblo, organizaron la Biblioteca, impartieron charlas culturales, conferencias, representaciones teatrales, editaban una revista “Aurora Libre” y panfletos, organizaban excursiones y giras campestres, a veces de carácter comarcal, reuniéndose mucha gente joven. Colaboraron con los maestros de la Escuela Racionalista instalada en la Casa del Pueblo, impartiendo clases nocturnas gratuitas a jóvenes fuera de edad escolar y a adultos después de acabar su jornada laboral.
En Julio de 1936, Julia se alistó voluntaria a la Columna Ortiz de las Juventudes Libertarias. Fue nombrada secretaria general, cargo que alternó durante la guerra con el de tesorera, colaboradora del Socorro Rojo, defensa pasiva, desarrollando una eficaz labor. En 1936 ingresó Juan Vicente y Castells y con sólo 16 años, se hizo cargo de la revista Aurora libre, la biblioteca y la propaganda. La amistad entre Julia y Joan se fue consolidando día a día.
El 27 de enero de 1939 las tropas moras de franco ocuparon Santa Coloma, comenzando una brutal dictadura represora que duraría 40 años. Muchos Republicanos marcharon al exilio, pero Julia se quedó cuidando de su abuela y de su tía. A pesar de los consejos de sus compañeros, no valoró suficientemente las graves consecuencias que le podría reportar su militancia y se quedó afrontando el riesgo que corría, no sólo como destacada militante de las Juventudes Libertarias, sino además ayudando a las familias con problemas económicos por tener en el frente a las personas que aportaban el sustento de la casa.
Un grupo de jóvenes entre 15 y 23 años, algunos con experiencia militar como Epifanio García Murcia y Joaquim Miquel pusieron en práctica tácticas de guerrilla mediante un grupo denominado UJA (Unión de Juventudes Antifascistas). Julia se incorporó a principios de mayo de 1939. Pronto fueron descubiertos y comenzaron las detenciones. Los encontraron en posesión de una máquina de escribir, 5 fusiles, 3 rifles y diversa munición.
Julia fue trasladada a la comandancia de la guardia civil permaneciendo 3 interminables días bajo terribles interrogatorios, torturas, vejaciones, a merced de las arbitrarias brutalidades del grupo de verdugos franquistas, que no sacaron ninguna confesión a Julia. El 2 de Junio, sin poder caminar, desfigurada, con el vientre hinchado por las lesiones internas, fue ingresada como preventiva en la Cárcel de mujeres de las Cortes de Barcelona donde había 1.400 reclusas. Compartió celda con Conxita Vives y la actriz Maruja Tomás y Martí. El 2 de enero de 1940 se juzgaron en consejo de guerra a 25 personas. Las sentencia recogieron 5 penas de muerte, 8 de reclusión perpetua, 2 de 20 años, 4 de 15 años, 2 de 6 años y 3 menores de 16 años pasaron al tribunal tutelar de menores. El fiscal pidió para Julia pena de muerte, pero fue condenada a cadena perpetua.
A finales del verano de 1941, Julia sufría fiebres recurrentes ya que las gravísimas lesiones internas originadas por las torturas y palizas a que había sido sometida habían degenerado en una tuberculosis complicada por las pésimas condiciones de vida, frío, excasa y mala alimentación y nulos




cuidados médicos. Julia necesitaba reposo, buena alimentación, medicamentos, cuidados, que por supuesto no recibió. Murió el 6 de septiembre de 1941 en la Cárcel de las Cortes rechazando el auxilio espiritual que le proponía el cura de la prisión. Las compañeras de Julia recaudaron algo de dinero para que pudiera tener un entierro digno.
En 2002 se inauguró en Santa Coloma de Gramenet, el Ateneu popular que lleva el nombre de Julia Romera Yáñez, un punto de encuentro para gente inquieta y diversa, interesada en la cooperación, la formación y las reivindicaciones ciudadanas. En 2017 se procedió a cambiar el nombre franquista del Pasaje de la Victoria, por el de Calle de la Julia Romera Yáñez. En la placa se puede leer: Luchadora por la libertad.


----------



## klopec (22 Ago 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *El TERRORISMO franquista EXTERMINÓ a miles de REPUBLICANOS en las Islas Canarias*
> La resistencia al golpe fascista del 36 fue escasa, los militares fascistas se hicieron rápidamente con el control.



Terminadas las fantasías "_memorialistas_", éstos *son los hechos *: 

*- *Tras años de indagaciones sólo se han recuperado 51 restos de personas "_presuntamente_" represaliadas. Las cifras de 20.000, 5.000 ó 7.000 son sólo las habituales invenciones del cuadro flamenco de la "_memoria_" con el aderezo de los ricos caldos de las islas.*

- *_En Canarias no hubo guerra civil pero *sí importantes incidentes y enfrentamientos*. _Ésto es obviado de manera sistemática al hacer referencia a las "_víctimas_". Aunque como en todas la guerras siempre caen algunos inocentes de ninguna manera se puede hablar de las habituales exageraciones como "_exterminio_", "_holocausto_", etc. Por ejemplo refiriéndonos sólo a Tenerife y de una manera bastante resumida : :

- En la llamada “_Refriega_”, en la tarde del 18 de julio en la Plaza de la Republica ( actual Plaza Candelaria en la capital de la Isla ), se desarrolla el enfrentamiento entre manifestantes y Guardias de Asalto contra efectivos del Ejercito que custodian el edificio del Gobierno Civil y los refuerzos que envía la Comandancia Militar, con el resultado de dos muertos, uno por bando, el cabo de Asalto Francisco Muñoz Serrano y el soldado voluntario Santiago Cuadrado, así como varios heridos de bala.
_*
- *_Se convoca una huelga general por las organizaciones de izquierda, en especial la CNT. La mantienen los principales sectores gremiales en la capital tinerfeña y muchas zonas del interior de la isla de Tenerife. Dura desde el 20 de julio hasta el 1 de agosto de 1936.

- Gran resistencia en el interior de la isla de Tenerife. En los días siguientes al golpe militar se producen diversos incidentes de resistencia en algunos pueblos de la isla de Tenerife.

- Además en otras islas de la provincia destacan en la Gomera los hechos del “_Fogueo_” en Vallehermoso y la controvertida “_Semana Roja_” en la isla de La Palma.

Además de los hechos anteriores hay que mencionar los ocurridos en la comarca de Icod de los Vinos e Isla Baja, donde se produjeron numerosos conatos subversivos destinados a sabotear la Revolución Nacional, estando implicados en ellos gran cantidad de militares pertenecientes al ejército nacional.

Podemos señalar que el final de la resistencia activa en la isla de Tenerife se produce cuando es abatido por la Guardia Civil el último miembro en libertad del Comité Confederal de Defensa el albañil conejero Francisco Bethencourt Clavijo en el pueblo santacrucero de Taganana el día 12 de junio de 1.937. A partir de esa fecha la resistencia dejará la acción directa y se orientará a la ayuda a huídos u socorro a los presos, _*


FUENTE : ¿ Hubo guerra civil en Canarias ? . Ramiro Rivas García.*_


----------



## Incorrezto (22 Ago 2019)

klopec dijo:


> _*- *_Se convoca una huelga general por las organizaciones de izquierda, en especial la CNT. La mantienen los principales sectores gremiales en la capital tinerfeña y muchas zonas del interior de la isla de Tenerife. Dura desde el 20 de julio hasta el 1 de agosto de 1936.



es inaceptable tanta violencia...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 Ago 2019)

*Las chicas que se negaban a ir con los guardias eran fusiladas'*







*'Las chicas que se negaban a ir con los guardias eran fusiladas': *BILBAO.- Historias de miedo y sufrimiento. Historias silenciadas. Historias convertidas, por fin, en testimonios que ya nada ni nadie podrán borrar. Tras varios meses de trabajo, la asociación de investigación histórica Elkasko ha conseguido plasmar *la represión específica que sufrieron las mujeres* en la comarca del Gran Bilbao, una de las zonas del Estado español con mayor incidencia obrera. Los abusos sexuales, los fusilamientos y las estrictas medidas morales del régimen forman parte de este informe, que cuenta incluso con un apartado didáctico sobre el horror.

"Nos planteamos hacer algo que luego se pudiese utilizar a nivel de educación secundaria y de centros para adultos, por lo que hemos incluido una serie de pautas tanto para los docentes como para los alumnos", explica a _Público _*Belén Solé*, una de las autoras —junto a *Beatriz Díaz*— del mencionado estudio, titulado _Era más la miseria que el miedo. Mujeres y franquismo en el Gran Bilbao: represión y resistencias_. "Queremos que la gente también haga sus propias pesquisas", continúa esta catalana afincada desde hace ya varios años en Sestao.

El informe cuenta con *los testimonios de 21 personas*, en su mayoría mujeres, nacidas entre 1914 y 1963 en la zona obrera de Bizkaia. "Estas historias de vida forman parte de una base de datos que sigue aumentando con nuevos testimonios y cuyo objetivo es ofrecer una visión sobre las transformaciones sociales de la Ría del Nervión a lo largo del siglo XX", señalan sus responsables. Al igual que en el resto del Estado español, la época más atroz comenzó el 18 de julio de 1936, tras el alzamiento franquista contra la República.

"Si bien la represión en general cuenta con muchos análisis, su impacto entre las mujeres ha sido muy poco investigado", afirma Solé. En ese sentido, el informe destaca que "hubo mecanismos de represión específicamente dirigidos contra las mujeres y una vivencia de la represión entre las mujeres distinta, en algunos aspectos, de las experiencias vividas por los hombres". El apartado de las violaciones es, precisamente, uno de ellos. "La violencia sexual que sufrieron las mujeres tanto en los centros de detención como durante la ocupación de las tropas franquistas fue *una forma de represión de género*, una forma de someter a la población por medio del terror y la vergüenza", subrayan las autoras.

*Encarnación Santamaría*, una de las vecinas de Sestao entrevistadas por las historiadoras, supo desde pequeña que la dictadura no sólo fusilaba por razones ideológicas. "Mi madre nos contaba que había chicas muy guapas, también jóvenes, que como no querían ir con los guardias, las fusilaban. Por la noche, porque no querían ir con ellos… preferían morir antes que ir con ellos", relató. *Miren Begoña Sánchez*, otra de las voces que aparecen en el informe, también rememoró este tipo de atrocidades. "He oído contar a mi familia de Elgeta cómo los moros que venían con las tropas de Franco tenían carta blanca y allí debieron de hacer atrocidades con las mujeres —explicó—. Y a una que desapareció del pueblo, la encontraron en el monte muerta, toda hinchada, toda reventada".

La violencia sexual es difícil de investigar porque "era y es practicada en un contexto social de permisividad o de impunidad", dicen las investigadoras

"También en los centros de detención era habitual que las mujeres sufrieran *abusos sexuales* como forma de presión durante los interrogatorios. Esta forma de violencia, ejercida de forma sistemática, fue más frecuente durante la guerra y en la primera etapa del franquismo. Más adelante, en los años 60–70, se visibilizó en espacios públicos como las manifestaciones, donde las mujeres eran insultadas por la Policía y agredidas por grupos de extrema derecha", señala el estudio. Según destacan sus autoras, “la violencia sexual es un aspecto de nuestra historia aún poco conocido y difícil de investigar, porque esta forma de violencia era y es practicada en* un contexto social de permisividad o de impunidad*, fundamental para permitir que las situaciones no afloren o que las denuncias no sean consideradas”.

De esta manera, los abusos sexuales cometidos por los franquistas acabarían cubriéndose por el miedo y el silencio de las víctimas: "La culpabilización y la falta de credibilidad que se imponía sobre las mujeres afectadas y sus familiares evitaban la denuncia y desembocaba en el silencio, que durante décadas ha permanecido". *Palmira Merino*, vecina de Sestao y testigo de esa época, dio fe de ello. "No es como ahora que todo se cuenta. Eso quedaba en secreto. Eso nadie lo contaba. Sabíamos que las habían llevado pero no sabíamos lo que les habían hecho. Y ellas jamás lo han contado. Eso era como… algo tremendo", describió.
*
Medias por decreto
*
La dictadura también ejerció una fuerte represión moral sobre las mujeres del Gran Bilbao. Uno de los máximos exponentes de aquella "gloriosa cruzada" fue el alcalde de Barakaldo, *José María Llaneza*, quien llegó a prohibir que las vecinas saliesen a la calle sin medias debajo de sus faldas. De acuerdo a los testimonios recogidos por las historiadoras, el jefe de los alguaciles era quien se encargaba de comprobar que ninguna mujer violase esta inédita norma. En el caso de los hombres, el alcalde les prohibía pasearse en manga de camisa.

El informe incluye extractos de la ordenanza municipal firmada por Llaneza, en la que dictaminaba cómo debían vestir sus vecinas y vecinos a partir de ese momento. Allí se lamentaba que muchas mujeres de Barakaldo transitaban "en *formas poco correctas y decorosas en sus vestido* y ademanes, so pretexto de recrearse en las playas, haciendo como digo gala en calles y plazas a las idas y regreso de estos lugares de su escandalosa desenvoltura y desvergüenza, exhibiendo sus piernas sin recato de sus medias y simulando ir vestidas".

"Hoy todo esto puede parecer pintoresco, pero hay que tener en cuenta que se trató de u*na auténtica cruzada moral"*, destaca Solé. Las consecuencias aún son visibles entre la población: a pesar de los años transcurridos, las investigadoras se toparon con personas que seguían teniendo miedo a relatar sus vivencias. El terror, para muchas y muchos, quedó grabado en la memoria.


----------



## I. de A. (22 Ago 2019)

*Así depuraban los comunistas españoles, los 46 fusilados de la 84 Brigada Mixta*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 20 julio, 2015
El 15 de diciembre de 1937 cerca de 80.000 soldados pertenecientes al Ejército Popular de la República se lanzaron a la conquista de Teruel, una pequeña capital de provincia que era defendida por una guarnición de 3.000 hombres más cerca de 1.000 voluntarios civiles. Pese a la diferencia clara de fuerzas, los soldados del bando nacional al mando del coronel Rey d’Harcourt resistieron hasta el 8 de enero, y eso que desde el día 22 se combatía cuerpo a cuerpo y casa a casa.





/p>
La rendición de guarnición de Teruel ante los soldados del Frente Popular se produjo cuando el único edificio que mantenían en su poder era el seminario y se habían quedado sin balas y sin medicinas y cuando llevaban dos días sin comida y sin agua. Este éxito, que tan solo duró un mes pues en febrero las tropas de Franco recuperaron la ciudad, fue explotado por la propaganda republicana puesto que se trataba de la única capital de provincia que lograron conquistar en el trascurso de la Guerra Civil.




/p>
Entre las unidades republicanas que participaron en la toma de la ciudad aragonesa estaba la 84 Brigada Mixta que había participado en los combates desde el inicio de la batalla. Varios de los miembros de esta brigada solicitaron un permiso el día 10 de enero y les fue concedido una semana después.




/p>
Para disfrutar del merecido descanso deben desplazarse andando al municipio de Rubielos de Mora. Una caminata de 56 kilómetros que realizan entre los días 16 y 18 de enero. Pero el día 20, solamente 48 horas después, reciben la orden de reincorporarse al frente y la supresión del permiso. En ese momento 600 milicianos voluntarios que se habían alistado en Valencia deciden no acatar la orden y se niegan a reincorporarse al frente.




/p>
En respuesta el coronel Andrés Nieto, que había sido alcalde socialista de Mérida pero que en ese momento ya pertenecía al Partido Comunista de España, decide que se detenga a 60 de los milicianos rebeldes y que sean fusilados para escarmiento de sus compañeros.





/p>
Durante los días de detención 14 de ellos consiguieron escapar, pero al anochecer del mismo 20 de enero los 46 restantes –tres sargentos, 12 cabos y 31 soldados- fueron fusilados sin juicio previo, en cumplimiento de la orden de Nieto.





/p>
Más de 70 años después un equipo de forenses de la Fundación Aranzadi apoyados por los equipos técnicos de Cóndor Georadarencontraron las tumbas en las que fueron enterrados estos soldados represaliados en un paraje próximo a Rubielos de Mora.


----------



## I. de A. (22 Ago 2019)

*13 obispos asesinados por el Frente Popular durante la Guerra Civil*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 22 julio, 2015
La persecución religiosa fue una de las características entre quienes decían defender la “legalidad republicana” tras el levantamiento militar del 18 de julio. Desde el principio, el asesinato de religiosos y religiosas fue una constante, incluso antes de que la jerarquía publicase la Carta Colectiva de los obispos el 1 de julio de 1937. Es más, los precedentes habían sido claros desde las primeras matanzas en mayo de 1931 y durante la Revolución de Asturias en 1934.

Entre los miles de católicos, religiosos y seglares, asesinados, se cuentan hasta 13 obispos contra los que los revolucionarios, principalmente pertenecientes al Partido Comunista de España y a las diversas organizaciones anarquistas como la Federación Anarquista Ibérica y la Confederación Nacional de Trabajadores, mostraron su más brutal ensañamiento.
Por orden cronológico, los obispos asesinados por los frentepopulistas fueron:




ustaquio Nieto Martín, obispo de Sigüenza. Pese a la insistencia de personas de su entorno, el 18 de julio, una vez producido el pronunciamiento militar, se negó a abandonar la diócesis. Cuando la capital de la provincia, Guadalajara, se pronunció a favor de los sublevados el 21 de julio, Nieto intercedió ante los líderes sublevados para que no se cometieran fusilamientos y logró reducir considerablemente la represión en la provincia. La columna dirigida por el coronel Puigdengolas que tomó Guadalajara el día 22 envió unas secciones al mando del líder de milicias, Cipriano Mera, para tomar Sigüenza, que fue conquistada por los frentepopulistas el día 24. Lo primero que hicieron fue detener al obispo y someterlo a un juicio público, pero los testimonios de los dirigentes izquierdistas locales contando su actuación para salvar vidas en los primeros días del levantamiento llevaron a su absolución y liberación. Sin embargo, el 26 fue secuestrado por orden de Mera para ser asesinado. Cuando lo trasladaban en coche fue arrojado en marcha del vehículo, como sobrevivió le dispararon y quemaron su cuerpo.




alvio Huix Miralpeix, obispo de Lérida. Al conocer la noticia del alzamiento se refugió en casa de unos conocidos en Lérida. A los pocos días empezaron a llegarle noticias de la brutal represión a la que estaban sometiendo al clero de su diócesis por lo que decidió entregarse para intentar mediar ante las autoridades revolucionarias. Fue encarcelado inmediatamente en la cárcel provincial donde pasó dos semanas hasta que durante la madrugada del 5 de agosto fue conducido junto a otros veinte presos –en su mayoría religiosos y destacados políticos y empresarios locales- a las inmediaciones del cementerio donde fueron fusilados.




ruz Laplana Laguna, obispo de Cuenca. El pronunciamiento del 18 de julio fracasó en Cuenca gracias a la actuación del teniente coronel Francisco García de Ángela quien se comprometió a garantizar la integridad de todos los ciudadanos. Así fue hasta la llegada de milicianos anarquistas de las unidades mandadas por Cipriano Mera que obligaron a Laplana a abandonar su residencia el 28 de julio, siendo trasladado al seminario que había sido convertido en cárcel. Allí permaneció detenido hasta que el 7 de agosto, en compañía de otras 7 personas fue sacado de madrugada para ser fusilado sin que mediara juicio alguno.




lorentino Asensio Barroso, obispo de Barbastro. Nada más producirse el levantamiento militar, el comité revolucionario local decidió su arresto dentro de la residencia episcopal, pero cuatro días después se decidió su traslado a la cárcel municipal, donde se le interrogó en varias ocasiones y se le intentó obligar a que apostatara. Ante el fracaso se decidió su traslado a una celda aislada donde fue torturado por milicianos que llegaron a realizarle amputaciones, como la de los testículos. En la madrugada del 9 de agosto fue trasladado junto a otros doce detenidos en un camión hasta un paraje cercano a Barbastro, donde fueron fusilados y arrojados a una fosa común en la que ya habían sido enterrados varios de los seminaristas de la localidad.




iguel Serra Sucarats, obispo de Segorbe. Tras decretarse su arresto en las dependencias del obispado, el 27 de julio se le trasladó a la cárcel local improvisada en locales del ayuntamiento. Junto a él fueron trasladados el vicario, Blasco Palomar, el hermano del obispo, Carlos Serra, y otros cinco religiosos y seglares vinculados a la sede episcopal. Allí estuvieron hasta la madrugada del 9 de agosto en la que fueron sacados en varios coches con la excusa de trasladarlos a Vall de Uxó, pero en el trascurso del camino pararon y en una zona deshabitada fueron fusilados y sus cuerpos abandonados sin enterrar.




anuel Basulto Jiménez, obispo de Jaén. Tras retenérsele durante los primeros días en su domicilio, el 2 de agosto fue detenido, junto a su hermana y su cuñado, y encarcelados en la catedral de Jaén que había sido convertida en cárcel gestionada por el Comité Revolucionario provincial. Allí permanecieron hasta el día 11 de agosto, en que fueron trasladados a la estación de tren para ser llevados en tren a la cárcel de Alcalá de Henares. A estos traslados se les conoce como “los trenes de la muerte”, ya que el tren fue detenido y todos sus ocupantes –casi 200- fueron ametrallados. Entre ellos se encontraba el obispo Basulto que, al igual que el resto de las víctimas fueron saqueados por la turba que se había congregado para ver los asesinatos.





anuel Borrás Ferré, obispo auxiliar de Tarragona. Fue detenido junto al cardenal Vidal y Barraquer el día 21 de julio. Se les mantuvo retenidos unos días en el monasterio del Poblet, hasta que el día 24 tras la intermediación del Papa, se consiguió la liberación del cardenal que fue trasladado a Italia. Sin embargo, Borrás no tuvo la misma suerte y quedó detenido en Montblanch hasta que, a mediados de la primera semana de agosto fue llevado ante un tribunal revolucionario en Tarragona que decretó su condena a muerte que fue ejecutada de inmediato. Murió fusilado y su cadáver fue quemado después para dificultar su identificación.




arciso Esténaga, obispo de Ciudad Real. La población castellanomanchega vivió una situación peculiar a comienzos de la Guerra Civil. En ella, la numerosa guarnición de la Guardia Civil había pactado con el gobernador civil no sumarse al alzamiento a cambio de que éste frenase los desmanes revolucionarios. Si bien se produjeron fusilamientos y sacas de ciudadanos, al obispo se le respetó durante las primeras semanas. Pero cuando a principios de agosto se trasladó a la Guardia Civil a Madrid para reforzar la defensa de la capital, los milicianos anarquistas y comunistas asaltaron el palacio episcopal obligando a Esténaga a abandonarlo porque había sido incautado para ser la nueva sede del Comité Revolucionario. Se le obligó a trasladarse a la residencia de un vecino, donde permaneció hasta el 22 de agosto. En la madrugada de ese día fueron sacados por la fuerza y trasladados a la localidad de Peralvillo del Monte, donde fueron fusilados y abandonados en una zona próxima al río Guadiana.




iego Ventaja Milán, obispo de Almería. El 24 de julio un grupo de milicianos irrumpió en la sede episcopal de Almería con la excusa de registrarla. Se incautaron de numerosa documentación que, supuestamente, relacionaba al obispo con “actividades contrarrevolucionarias”, lo que provocó que fuera detenido y encarcelado primero en el barco prisión Astoy Mendi y después en el acorazado Jaime I, donde coincidió con el obispo de Guadix, Manuel Medina. Ambos fueron sacados el 30 de agosto, trasladados al lugar conocido como el barranco de Vícar y fusilados junto a varios religiosos más.




anuel Medina Olmos, obispo de Guadix. Fue detenido en su residencia tras un registro realizado por milicianos y dirigido por el alcalde de Guadix y su hijo que aprovecharon para incautarse de cuanto objeto de valor hubiera en la casa. Fue más un saqueo que un registro. Tras su detención fue obligado a desfilar entre las turbas congregadas en las calles de la localidad para hacerle pasar por una situación de escarnio. Dos días después, el 29 de julio, fue trasladado a Almería donde pasó por hasta cuatro prisiones diferentes hasta que el 30 de agosto fue sacado junto al obispo de Almería y otros 16 religiosos para ser fusilado en el barranco de Vícar.




anuel Irurita, obispo de Barcelona. El 21 de julio, mientras que la residencia del obispo era asaltada por una turba dirigida por comunistas y anarquistas, el clérigo se ocultaba en la casa del joyero Antonio Tort cuya casa se había convertido en un piso franco para los religiosos y religiosas perseguidos por los partidarios del Frente Popular durante los primeros días de la Guerra Civil. Allí permaneció hasta el 1 de diciembre de 1936, cuando un grupo de milicianos descubre la protección que daba Tort a los religiosos. Fueron detenidas ocho personas protegidas de la familia de joyeros, además de éstos. El día 3 de diciembre, el obispo fue fusilado en las tapias del cementerio de Moncada. La propaganda republicana extendió durante muchos años la patraña de que Irurita había salvado la vida y había vivido oculto en el Vaticano desde que acabó la Guerra Civil. Esta absurda hipótesis fue desmentida tras los estudios de Jorge López Teulón que tras realizar las pruebas de ADN al cadáver del obispo que se conservaban en España desde su asesinato pudo desmontar el absurdo de la propaganda frentepopulista.





uan de Dios Ponce y Pozo, obispo de Orihuela. Varios seglares que trabajaban para el obispado de Orihuela convencieron al obispo Ponce de la necesidad de ocultarse en los primeros días de la Guerra Civil. Consiguió ocultarse, cambiando varias veces de casa hasta que fue descubierto a mediados de octubre de 1936. Fue encarcelado y tras pasar varias semanas en la cárcel, donde fue torturado para intentar conseguir que apostatara. Finalmente, la madrugada del 30 de noviembre de 1936 fue trasladado junto a otros nueve sacerdotes de su diócesis al cementerio de Elche, donde fueron fusilados. Los milicianos impidieron que los cuerpos de los 10 religiosos fueran recogidos hasta una semana después del asesinato para que pudieran ser contemplados “para escarmiento de contrarrevolucionarios”.




nselmo Polanco, obispo de Teruel. Tras la rendición del coronel Domingo Rey d’Harcourt el 8 de enero de 1938, el obispo y el militar fueron hechos prisioneros por las tropas republicanas. El Gobierno descartó la propuesta de que fuera enviado a Francia y puesto allí en libertad, realizada por Indalecio Prieto. Tras varias etapas y el paso por Valencia, el religioso y Rey d’Harcourt fueron internados en el “Depósito para prisioneros” de Barcelona. Allí pasaron la guerra hasta que el 23 de enero de 1939, horas antes de que Barcelona fuera tomada por las tropas de Franco, se les acercó a la frontera con Francia obligándoles a acompañar a los milicianos que huían en desbandada hacia el país vecino. Éstos consideraban que con el militar y el religioso tenían dos buenos rehenes con los que negociar en caso de necesidad. El 7 de febrero de 1939 el comandante comunista Pedro Díaz decidió fusilar al grupo de 40 prisioneros que les acompañaban en su huida. Entre ellos se encontraba el obispo Polanco.


----------



## I. de A. (22 Ago 2019)

*Mártires concepcionistas, 14 víctimas del odio comunista a la religión católica*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 14 julio, 2015
La persecución religiosa en la zona controlada por el Frente Popular durante la Guerra Civil española alcanza su máxima crueldad en el ensañamiento que tuvo contra los elementos más débiles de lo que comunistas, socialistas y anarquistas consideraban el enemigo. Eso debían pensar de las 14 monjas concepcionistas-pese a que jamás cogieron un arma, ni atacaron a nadie y su única labor fue la beneficencia y la oración- que fueron perseguidas, torturadas y asesinadas en los primeros meses de la Guerra Civil. 14 mártires a las que ahora el Ayuntamiento de Madrid quiere quitar la calle que recuerda su asesinato.





/p>
El crimen contra estas 14 mujeres se cometió en tres fases, entre julio y noviembre de 1936. Las torturas y la saña de los milicianos que acabaron con sus vidas deja clara la bajeza moral que no se detuvo ni ante una anciana paralítica que se encontraba en silla de ruedas, como fue el caso de sor Asunción Monedero.




/strong>
Las primeras 10 hermanas concepcionistas asesinadas vivían en el convento de la orden en las Rozas de Madrid. De allí fueron expulsadas tras incautarse el comité revolucionario local el edificio. Se trasladaron a Madrid, donde fueron acogidas en la calle Francisco Silvela, en un piso propiedad de un matrimonio benefactor de la orden. Los milicianos las descubrieron gracias al chivatazo de la portera del edificio contiguo. Desde ese momento, las hermanas eran visitadas a diario para recibir amenazas de muerte para intentar forzarlas a adjurar de sus creencias. Ante la inutilidad de las amenazas, los milicianos, en su mayoría comunistas y anarquistas, comenzaron a golpearlas durante las visitas que todos los días hacían al piso en el que estaban retenidas. Como las agresiones físicas tampoco surtían efecto, empezaron a aplicarles torturas. Durante los meses de julio y agosto, en pleno calor veraniego en Madrid, les retiraban el agua dejándolas dos días sin beber. En octubre y noviembre, lo que les retiraban era la ropa de abrigo. El martirio acabó el 8 de noviembre, cuando las diez hermanas allí retenidas fueron fusiladas en las cercanías de Madrid. Sus cuerpos no se han encontrado.




/p>
Otras dos hermanas de la misma orden, residentes en el convento de El pardo,fueron la segunda oleada de mártires concepcionistas. El 21 de julio el edificio fue confiscado y ellas se fueron refugiando en varias casas de vecinos hasta que fueron localizadas y expulsadas del municipio. Llegaron a Madrid, donde fueron acogidas por un matrimonio de edad avanzada hasta que fueron localizadas por un grupo de seis milicianos el 23 de agosto. Las dos hermanas fueron enviadas a una checa junto a sus benefactores y la empleada de estos. Se desconoce el paradero de los ancianos, pero las dos hermanas fueron fusiladas en Vicálvaro dos días después.




/p>
La tercera fase afectó a las hermanas que formaban la comunidad de la localidad toledana de Escalona. Nuevamente encontramos la misma forma de proceder. El convento es incautado por el comité revolucionario local y la comunidad expulsada del pueblo y enviadas a la Dirección General de Seguridad en Madrid donde son instadas a abandonar la fe y apostatar. Para forzar a las más jóvenes, las dos sores de mayor edad fueron separadas del grupo y enviadas a una checa donde fueron torturadas y finalmente fusiladas a finales del mes de octubre.





/p>
Las 14 mártires concepcionistas asesinadas en Madrid por comunistas, socialistas y anarquistas fueron las hermanas: Isabel Lacaba Andía, Petra Peirós Benito, Asunción Monedero, Manuela Prensa Cano, Balbina Rodríguez Higuera, Beatriz García Villa, Ascensión Rodríguez Higuera, Juana Ochotorena Arniz, Basilia Díaz Recio, Clotilde Campos Urdiales, Inés Rodriguez Fernández, Carmen Rodríguez Fernández, María de San José Ytoiz y Asunción Pascual Nieto.


----------



## I. de A. (22 Ago 2019)

*Toledo, dos meses de orgía de sangre hasta la liberación del Alcázar*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 26 octubre, 2015
Poco tardaron las milicias de los partidos del Frente Popular en iniciar la cacería en la capital castellanomanchega. Cerca de un millar de milicianos, que no estaban controlados por la Comandancia Militar, sino que eran dirigidos directamente por los partidos políticos, se dedicaron a sembrar la muerte en Toledo y los municipios próximos. Solamente en la ciudad del Tajo, en los dos meses que media desde el inicio de la Guerra Civil hasta la entrada de las tropas nacionales, hubo casi 500 asesinatos políticos.





/p>
Los crímenes empezaron el 23 de julio, pese a que toda la ciudad, salvo el Alcázar, estaba en manos gubernamentales. No había apoyo en la sociedad civil fuera de los muros de la fortaleza ni movimientos favorables al alzamiento. Dentro del edificio, un centenar de falangistas se había sumado a los sublevados.




/p>
A media tarde del día 23 de julio varios grupos de milicianos empezaron a detener a personalidades de la derecha y a religiosos. Mientras que las personas con vinculaciones políticas eran detenidas para ser interrogadas, los curas y monjas que eran detenidos, eran asesinados sobre la marcha. Sin proceso ninguno ni simulacro de “justicia popular”.




/p>
Hasta tal punto era dura la represión que se cometía en la retaguardia que los mandos de la Columna Toledo, encargada del asedio al Alcázar, llegan a pedir en sus informes que se controle la situación para no tener que distraer sus esfuerzos bélicos.




/p>
En muchas ocasiones, los desmanes frentepopulistas eran respuestas a un éxito militar de los defensores del Alcázar. Así ocurrió con el mayor fusilamiento masivo cometidos durante los poco más de dos meses de resistencia. La noche del 22 de agosto, un avión del bando nacional sobrevoló a baja altura el edificio y pudo arrojar al patio suministros para los sitiados. A la mañana siguiente, dos aviones republicanos bombardearon intentando derribar un muro del Alcázar, pero fallaron con la puntería y las bombas impactaron en la vanguardia frentepopulista causando docenas de muertos.
PUBLICIDAD
Como represalia al error de la aviación gubernamental, los milicianos de la retaguardia asaltaron la cárcel de Toledo esa misma noche y sacaron a 70 presos que fueron atados por parejas y llevados a la puerta del Cambrón, donde habían dispuesto dos ametralladoras con las que se asesinó a los prisioneros, a los que se dejó morir desangrados, sin dar el tiro de gracia. Entre los muertos se encontraba Luis Moscardó, hijo del militar que dirigía la defensa del Alcázar. Esa misma tarde se había producido la famosa conversación telefónica entre padre e hijo.





/p>
El único intento por aparentar que se intentaba controlar la represión de los milicianos en la retaguardia se produjo el 2 de septiembre, cuando se llevaba asesinando seis semanas y ya habían muerto centenares de personas. Se formó un “Tribunal Popular” en la sede del antiguo Palacio Arzobispal. Presidido por tres magistrados de carrera y con representación de todos los partidos y sindicatos del Frente Popular, fue sistemáticamente ignorado por las milicias que siguieron asesinando hasta el mismo 27 de septiembre, día en el que la columna de Badajoz liberó la ciudad del terror rojo.


----------



## I. de A. (22 Ago 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 143269



Eso es absurdo. La secuencia es: los rojos se dedican a masacrar de forma planificada, desde el primer día de guerra (y antes en menor escala, mención especial a Asturias y el golpe de 1934), a miles de personas (además de torturas, etc.) por su religión, ideas políticas, etc. Los vencedores pillan a los asesinos que no han podido escapar, generalmente asesinos de base (los peces gordos han huido con el botín rapiñado dejándoles en la estacada) y los condenan a distintas penas, incluidas de muerte (y a veces indultos).

El equidistante (que tiene que ser por fuerza un rojo fanático maldisimulando) dice que los dos son iguales, si no peores los que hacen justicia.


----------



## Nicors (22 Ago 2019)

Excelente hilo, gracias.


----------



## Incorrezto (22 Ago 2019)

Nicors dijo:


> Excelente hilo, gracias.



a ti por leerme a mi y a malditos bastardos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Ago 2019)

*Con los espanoles de la Division Leclerc*
Una comunicación telefónica nos anunciaba el día 25 del pasado, que los primeros carros blindados americanos habían llegado «l’Hôtel de ville», y que otros desfilaban ya por el Bulevard de Sebastopol. Añadían nuestros informadores que muchos de los carros ostentaban la bandera republicana española, por ser compuestos equipajes de compañeros españoles. Ansiosos de verificar la noticia, para no ser victimas de un bulo, nos dirigimos inmediatamente hacia los lugares indicados; no habíamos llegado todavía a nuestro objetivo cuando ya nos encontramos con los primeros carros que desde la Rue del Temple y Rue les Fontaines atacaban ya la plaza de la República. Eran exactamente las 11 de la mañana. Nos acercamos a los carros mas avanzados. El equipaje de los tres primeros era compuesto de españoles. Una exclamación seguida de una pregunta fue nuestra primera intervención: ¡Una cara conocida! ¿Ex comisario de sanidad de la Brigada Tierra y Libertad? -¡Presente!- fue la respuesta, rematada con un fuerte y emocionado abrazo; después siguió el comentario de su odisea...
Unos cuantos miles de españoles se hallan encuadrados en la Division Leclerc. Todos ellos son exiliados políticos que combatieron por la libertad y la justicia social durante la Guerra Social española y que se hallaban en los campos de concentración Argelia en el momento de la liberación de la colonia francesa por los ejércitos anglo-americanos.
Inmediatamente se ofrecieron como voluntarios para vengar todas la afrentas de la intervención asesina y brutal del ejército alemán e italiano contra la Revolución Española.
Han hecho la campaña de Túnez. Mas tarde desembarcaron en Normandía y actuando siempre en primera linea es como los hemos encontrado en el corazón mismo de París.
Bravos muchachos de la 26 y 28 Divisiones y de tantas otras de recuerdos también heroicos, recibid el homenaje reconocido de todos los millares de españoles exiliados que han sufrido el oprobio de la tiranía nazi y de la política colaboracionista francesa.
Hemos visto mas tarde el desfile arrogante de los carros, sobre los que hemos podido distinguir en grandes caracteres el nombre glorioso de Durruti y entre otros el del magnifico Teruel, Zaragoza y Belchite. Ello significa, no solamente un recuerdo, sino tanto también un símbolo de lucha, condensado en la significación de nombres tan gloriosos. Recuerdo de reconocido homenaje al pasado y promesa de bellas perspectivas liberatrices para el futuro de nuestra querida España. Afirmación que va condesada en la exclamación de un bravo muchacho de la División Leclrec, mientras acariciaba orgulloso el cañón de su ametralladora: ¡Ha! Si se nos permitiese dirigir nuestras armas hacia España para libertarla del yugo falangista… 
Ese es nuestro verdadero deseo.


----------



## I. de A. (23 Ago 2019)

El 6 de mayo llegó* Leclerc *a su cuartel general de Bad Reichentall tras limpiar Alsacia de resistencia y penetrar en la Alta Baviera. Alineados frente a él se encontraban 13 prisioneros en uniforme_feldgrau_. Cuando le informaron de que la docena de prisioneros eran franceses que habían combatido bajo las armas nazis en Rusia, Leclerc entró en cólera. Los rendidos desafiantes, pero abatidos; el general gaullista orgulloso, con el mentón alto. Pronto se intercambian duras palabras, elevando la tensión. Leclerc les acusó de llevar un uniforme extranjero, alemán y de las SS. Con sangre fría le respondió un divisionario: “Señor, usted también lleva un uniforme extranjero, ¡El americano!”. Acto seguido *Leclerc, preso de la furia, ordenó la ejecución de estos hombres por “insolentes”, sin corte marcial ni juicio previo.*

(Por no hablar de _L'Épuration sauvage.)_


----------



## I. de A. (23 Ago 2019)

*Los 50.380 asesinatos comunistas en Italia, la represión posbélica*
Juan E. Pflüger
/ 03 junio, 2015

Entre 1944 y 1947 se vivió un periodo de terror rojo en la Italia de después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. Los investigadores italianos han documentado 50.380 asesinatos, de los que quedan por recuperar cerca de 12.000 cuerpos que siguen perdidos en fosas comunes no encontradas.

De este recuento de víctimas se han excluido los miles de italianos que fueron asesinados por orden de Tito en las zonas de Istria y Dalmacia, cuando estos territorios ya no estaban bajo control de Italia.







*Gran parte de esta represión, sobre todo la que se produjo en el norte de Italia, fue obra de la Brigada Garibaldi cuyos comisarios políticos habían sido voluntarios en las Brigadas Internacionales españolas durante la Guerra Civil. Por eso no es de extrañar que se de una gran similitud con algunas de las formas de crimen que el bando republicano perpetró en España años antes que en Italia.*

Así, por ejemplo,* 129 sacerdotes fueron martirizados y asesinados en Italia tras la Segunda Guerra Mundial, repitiéndose escenas que en España se habían producido unos años antes*. Por ejemplo: el padre Angelo Tarticchio fue sacado a culatazos de su casa y fusilado junto a otros 43 prisioneros, atados todos ellos con alambre de espino. Una vez asesinados fueron arrojados a una mina. *Pero la crueldad de los comunistas les llevó a no dejar ahí la cosa y al día siguiente recuperaron el cuerpo del religioso para llevarlo a casa de su familia y mostrárselo a su madre y a su hermana coronando el cadáver con una corona de espinas.*







También es simbólico el caso del padre Nicola Fantela, arrojado vivo a un río en Ragusa (Sicilia, sur de Italia) con una piedra de gran tamaño atada al cuello; o el de los padres Giovani Dorbolo y Ugo Bardotti, fusilados por su condición religiosa; también el del padre Giuseppe Lendini, golpeado y torturado hasta la muerte en Módena para intentar obligarle a blasfemar, cuando se encontró su cuerpo tenía decenas de huesos fracturados, había sido acribillado a balazos y le habían sido arrancados los ojos.

Pocos casos reflejan la crueldad humana como el martirio del padre Giuseppe Tarozzi, en la localidad de Riolo de Castefranco. *El religioso fue descuartizado vivo mientras sus partes amputadas eran arrojadas a un horno ante el regocijo de la docena de partisanos comunistas que participaron en tan inhumano ritual.*

Pero los religiosos no fueron las únicas víctimas de la brutal represión comunista en Italia tras la Segunda Guerra Mundial. *En Bolonia, por ejemplo, fueron asesinados 160 agricultores católicos por negarse a integrarse en las cooperativas agrarias organizadas por los comunistas para controlar la producción en Italia.*







Tampoco se libraron aquellos partisanos católicos que lucharon contra el régimen de Mussolini. A mediados del mes de febrero de 1945, medio centenar de voluntarios católicos fueron asesinados por los partisanos comunistas en Porzus (Friuli, cerca de Venecia). Pertenecían a la Brigada Osoppo y fueron asesinados bajo la dirección del comunista Mario Toffanin cuando se negaron a apoyar un pacto con Tito por el que se le pretendían ceder territorios italianos para la nueva Yugoslavia comunista. Entre estas víctimas partisanas cristianas se encontraba Guido Pasolini, hermano del cineasta y escritor Paolo.


----------



## I. de A. (23 Ago 2019)

*La traición comunista que mandó a los exiliados españoles al Gulag*

*Un libro repasa la diáspora republicana tras la Guerra Civil y cómo muchos de los que huyeron a la URSS acabaron presos de los campos de concentración*

JAVIER ZURRO
TAGS

*JOSEPH STALIN*
*GULAG*
TIEMPO DE LECTURA7 min
03/08/2014 05:00

156 marinos, 200 pilotos de la última promoción de la academia de pilotos rusa de Kirovabad, 200 exiliados políticos, 130 maestros y 2.895 niños de la guerra. Todos ellos llegaron a la Unión Soviética escapando de una España rota, derruida y en la que la dictadura avanzaba a sus anchas.
La URSS fue el único país que apoyó a la República durante la Guerra Civil, enviando combatientes y provisiones, por lo que muchos de los que huían veían en suelo soviético la mejor opción.
Sueños de una vida mejor, en libertad, que para muchos se vieron truncados.* La vida en la URSS no fue un camino de rosas, sino que muchos vieron cómo terminaban escapando de la represión de la posguerra para terminar con sus huesos en un Gulag,* los campos de trabajo para prisioneros políticos y opositores del régimen de Stalin.
Este caso poco estudiado de republicanos detenidos por el gobierno comunista de la URSS es el leitmotiv del libro _*En el Gulag, Españoles republicanos en los campos de concentración de Stalin *_(Ediciones RBA), de *Luiza Iordache Cârstea,* profesora en la Facultad de Ciencias Jurídicas y Políticas de la Universidad de Cataluña, y que ha analizado un profundo estudio de la “diáspora republicana” y de cómo muchos acabaron presos y nunca pudieron abandonar suelo soviético.

Una sociedad verdaderamente democrática debe conocer y aceptar su pasado y hacer honor a la memoria de todas aquellas personas que lucharon por la libertad y la democracia en España y Europa, y que sufrieron bajo el yugo de diferentes dictadurasUn tema que, como reconoce la autora a_ El Confidencial_, es estudiado desde hace poco: “Hasta fechas relativamente recientes, la historia de los republicanos españoles en el Gulag fue un tema poco trillado en las investigaciones académicas. A través del presente libro, considero que el tema queda agotado debido a las múltiples facetas que aborda”.
Para ello Luiza Iordache tratará no sólo la trayectoria de los republicanos españoles, sino también las “políticas del Partido Comunista de la Unión Soviética (PCUS) y el Partido Comunista Español (PCE) que les afectaron, las gestiones para su liberación llevados a cabo por el Gobierno de la República española en el exilio, la Federación Española de Deportados e Internados Políticos y la España franquista, y el proceso de repatriación” explica.
Cuatro años de investigación en una treintena de archivos españoles y otros europeos, en los que la autora lamenta “el hermetismo de los archivos de la antigua URSS” lo que imposibilitó profundizar en la cuestión en base a documentación relevante producida por el PCUS, el Comisariado del Pueblo para Asuntos Externos (NKID) o el Comisariado del Pueblo para Asuntos Internos (NKVD).
Un libro, cuyo germen está en su propia tesis doctoral, que reconoce que el debate sobre la memoria histórica española ha hecho que muchos proyectos de investigación hayan salido adelante. Iordache es consciente de que todos estos estudios suelen ser usados como arma arrojadiza política, y por ello en la introducción a su trabajo deja muy claro que “no es una vía fácil para sacar provecho partidista a través de panegíricos de cualquier índole política”.
“La tardía Ley de la Memoria Histórica, con sus virtudes y defectos, fomentó la apertura de archivos, la digitalización de documentación situada en el extranjero y la desclasificación de documentos. Una sociedad verdaderamente democrática debe conocer y aceptar su pasado y hacer honor a la memoria de todas aquellas personas que lucharon por la libertad y la democracia en España y Europa, y que sufrieron bajo el yugo de diferentes dictaduras. Es un ejercicio de madurez democrática, siguiendo el ejemplo de otros países con un pasado autoritario o totalitario” comenta al respecto Luiza Iordache. 
Presos por nada
*La pregunta que Luiza Iordache intenta responder en su libro es por qué maestros, marinos e incluso niños de la guerra fueron confinados en un Gulag. La respuesta la encuentra en un poema de Anna Ajmátova: por nada. No había ningún motivo por el que muchos de ellos tuvieran que terminar en campos de concentración.*






Prisioneros en un gulag (CC)
Se les detuvo por haber manifestado su deseo de salir de la URSS, o por oponerse a la línea política del Kremlin. Fueron víctimas de un régimen estalinista fundamentado en la violencia y el terror político y social. A pesar de ello, la mayor parte de españoles conserva un recuerdo de agradecimiento hacia los ciudadanos y el país que les cuidó, les acogió y les crió.
Una de las partes más polémicas del libro es aquella que explica cómo* el PCE (con una cúpula en la que se encontraban entre otros Ibárruri, Carrillo, Claudín y Uribe), primero con su silencio, y más tarde con acusaciones directas, colaboró con la Unión Soviética para que los republicanos españoles fueran apresados.
“Su política osciló desde el silencio cómplice hasta la alineación con el PCUS, alcanzando ésta su máxima expresión a finales de los cuarenta con la ‘política del informe’ y la descalificación de los internados y de los organismos republicanos que lucharon por su liberación”* explica la autora del libro. Los amigos del pasado en el frente eran los nuevos enemigos.
Negociación en el exilio
El libro dedica especial atención a las negociaciones que se llevaron a cabo para la vuelta de los españoles que habían llegado a la URSS. No sólo por parte del gobierno franquista, para el que cada remesa de exiliados que volvían al país suponía una inmejorable campaña de publicidad, sino también, dentro de su aislamiento, el gobierno de la república española en el exilio.
*La política del PCE osciló desde el silencio cómplice hasta la alineación con el PCUS,* alcanzando ésta su máxima expresión a finales de los cuarenta con la ‘política del informe’ y la descalificación de los internados y de los organismos republicanos que lucharon por su liberación“ Las gestiones de ambos fracasaron debido al silencio soviético, obstáculo con el que se encontraron otros gobiernos que tenían a sus ciudadanos recluidos en la URSS. No obstante, la campaña político-diplomática, humanitaria y periodística más contundente la llevó a cabo la Federación Española de Deportados e Internados Políticos desde Francia. Pese a todos aquellos intentos, la liberación y repatriación de los presos españoles fue posible gracias a la política de apertura promovida por el Kremlin y las sucesivas amnistías promulgadas tras la muerte de Stalin” explica Luiza Iordache. 
La autora reconoce que al principio fue difícil no emocionarse cuando leía las memorias de los presos, o cuando escuchaba los testimonios de sus familias o incluso de los pilotos supervivientes que estuvieron presos en la URSS, aunque a medida “que iba avanzando en la investigación, me acostumbré a escuchar y a leer ‘la tragedia’ en sus cartas, poemas, memorias, autobiografías”.
Y de entre todas las historias la que más le conmovió fue una llena de atrocidades, en las que la la autora no se recrea, acudiendo al dato objetivo y al hecho concreto, a pesar de hablar de *“un mundo de torturas, castigos, privaciones, trabajos forzados, dolor y lágrimas”,* como describe Luiza Iordache lo que ocurría dentro de los Gulag.
Todas las víctimas con sus nombres merecen ser recordadas“Todas las víctimas con sus nombres merecen ser recordadas. Tal vez al público le sorprenderá más el intento fracasado de huida en baúles diplomáticos argentinos de dos españoles, un episodio que puso de relieve la desesperación por salir de la URSS y que condujo a *pavorosas torturas en las temibles cárceles de Lubianka y Lefortovo, y después a los campos de trabajo forzados”* añade.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Ago 2019)

*El exilio interior del magisterio durante la dictadura franquista*
La implicación de los maestros en el proyecto político de la II República fue clave. Por ello, la dictadura les dirigió los ataques más furibundos.






CÁNDIDO MARQUESÁN MILLÁN
15/08/19
*Juan Manuel Fernández-Soria* en _La desmemoria de la educación republicana en el franquismo_ y en _Conseqüencies de la Guerra Civil: la depuració i l`exili interior del magisteri_, refleja las razones y los efectos de la depuración hacia los maestros.
De la charla _Traidores _radiada por una emisora de Tetuán, el 9 de agosto de 1936 de *Galo Ponte y Escartín* son las siguientes palabras, demoledoras y explícitas: «(…) irrumpieron en el Magisterio esos batallones de maestros (…) sin una cultura sólida (…) arrancaron de las escuelas la sagrada imagen del Redentor (…) organizaron milicias infantiles (…) haciendo de los niños unos perfectos marxistas, sin temor de Dios, cuya existencia negaban; sin cariño a la Patria, sin afecto a sus padres, sin pudor, sin vergüenza. Ved el fruto del ultramontano método de enseñanza de los maestros laicos, marcelinistas e ignorantes. Y estos sí que han infligido daño a España; estos sí que son los traidores a la Patria, estos sí que deben sufrir el castigo inexorable de los caballeros del honor, quienes los barrerán de los escalafones, primero, y de nuestra Nación, donde manchan su suelo al hollarlo, después»:


> La represión del magisterio fue brutal. No conocemos datos fiables sobre los maestros fusilados. Solo en Galicia 87 y 9 en Valencia.



De acuerdo con estos planteamientos la represión del magisterio fue brutal. No conocemos datos fiables sobre los maestros fusilados. Solo en Galicia 87 y 9 en Valencia. De uno fusilado de Híjar, provincia de Teruel, hablaré más adelante. Pero la represión no solo fue física, sino que también ideológica y económica; y no temporal sino permanente.
Otros se exiliaron a otros países donde pudieron continuar su proyecto educativo innovador y modernizador de la II República, como en México. En un artículo de noviembre de 2011 en _El Espectador_ de Bogotá _Digresiones sobre un poeta muerto _el escritor colombiano *Juan Gabriel Vásquez señala*: “Mis alumnos norteamericanos suelen tener serios problemas para entender la Guerra Civil Española. La clase que les doy trata del boom de la literatura latinoamericana y están confusos cuando les hablo de la República legítimamente establecida en España, de sus leyes progresistas y su espíritu liberal, y luego de la sublevación armada de Franco, de su victoria en 1939, de la persecución y el exilio de los republicanos vencidos. Llenos de perplejidad uno levanta la mano y pregunta: “¿Pero qué tiene que ver esto con el boom?”. Les contesto*: “Bueno, ya saben ustedes: la Guerra Civil Española la ganaron los mexicanos”*. Y les cuento que el boom no es concebible sin el exilio republicano: sin las editoriales, las revistas, los libros escritos en Latinoamérica por republicanos expulsados de España tras la victoria del fascismo.
Pero existe otro exilio, el interior, dentro del territorio español, menos conocido, cuya memoria ha estado prácticamente sepultada. Estos maestros del “exilio interior” fueron sometidos a unos procesos de depuración con castigos diversos, además de la cárcel, desde destierro a otras provincias, a la imposibilidad de ejercer provisionalmente su actividad e, incluso, de por vida. De un maestro de Híjar sometido a este exilio interior hablaré más adelante.
El exilio, como comenta *Fernández-Soria*, significa una separación y desvinculación de la memoria colectiva, del aislamiento de los lugares y personas que la forman, de olvido de los ideales y causas por los que se luchó. Un maestro depurado *Enric Soler* lo expresa muy bien: «Lamentando la separación de mi tierra, pensé que tenía que superar este exilio; olvidé la política y, contento con mi carácter introvertido, me convertí en un solitario que iba a lo suyo». Y este castigo tuvo además el dramático efecto de que cuando el exiliado, cumplida la pena, retorna a su lugar de origen, se siente desarraigado, porque su memoria del pasado no se corresponde con la memoria oficial del presente. Este exilio interior sirvió para olvidar la memoria republicana.
Por otra parte, como en una sociedad vigilante e institucionalizada la denuncia anónima, la depuración nunca está acabada, el silencio se normalizó. Muchos maestros tras la depuración, interiorizaron la derrota e incluso cierto sentimiento de culpa. Se convirtieron en carceleros de sus recuerdos, crearon una prisión para su memoria. El silencio se convirtió en un mecanismo de autodefensa para sobrevivir. Tuvieron que arrastrar siempre su condición de derrotados y señalados, y a lo único que aspiraron fue al anonimato. La represión consiguió plenamente su objetivo: la interiorización de la derrota como instrumento de disuasión para recomponer el tejido ciudadano, que fructificó en tiempo de la II República.
Realmente fue un tiempo de silencio cercado de «muros de soledad», así se titula un poema del maestro depurado *Juan Lacomba*.
_Muros de soledad cierran el tiempo
Muros de soledad son dura cárcel
Donde el silencio enciende sombras
Donde está preso y sin destino el aíre_
Muros que se hacen más gruesos cuando se produce un exilio profesional. Los depurados, separados de su profesión temporal o permanentemente, a veces con suspensión de empleo y sueldo, se ven obligados al desempeño de trabajos muy diferentes a su profesión: vendedores, albañiles, administrativos… Otros, sin abandonar la enseñanza, dieron clases particulares o en centros privados- donde su tarea docente siempre controlada era muy diferente a la anterior. Esto provocó a menudo el desaliento pedagógico al darse cuenta de ser un trabajo inútil para el cambio social, como también dudar de su valía profesional. De hecho, maestros que durante la República eran parte de la vanguardia pedagógica, en su paso por la enseñanza privada, se hacen irreconocibles: “Tuve que abrirme camino sin ayuda de nadie en Madrid-señala el maestro *Vicente Calpe Clemente*- Pasé hambre y apuros hasta que me coloqué de maestro en una escuela de un Patronato religioso (La Perseverancia de la Fe) donde fue la antítesis de mi actuación de Otos. Allí en lugar de maestro me convertí en un ogro”. Otro maestro, *Armando Fernández Mazas*, cofundador de la Asociación de Trabajadores de la Enseñanza de Orense, reincorporado al escalafón en 1963 tras ser apartado de la escuela durante 27 años, confesó que su tarea en la escuela fue “rutinaria, temerosa y sin interés pedagógico-científico alguno. Me imitaba a cumplir la legislación vigente”.
Cuando se reintegran a su plaza, la desconfianza de sus compañeros, el hostigamiento institucional, dañaron profundamente los sentimientos de muchos. *María Sánchez Arbós* señaló en su diario la extraordinaria frialdad que notaba en el colegio que trabajaba: “En dos cursos consecutivos no ha habido ni una sola reunión de profesores a la que me hayan invitado, aunque solo fuera para cambiar impresiones y darnos cuenta de la labor que todos llevamos entre manos. Me hallo aquí completamente aislada y en absoluta desolación”.
La memoria de ese exilio interior, tiene que ser rescatada para conocer nuestro pasado, aunque muchos historiadores cuestionan su validez. Historia y memoria son distintas. Esta pertenece al ámbito de las emociones y los sentimientos, aquella es ciencia del pasado construida a través de vestigios, que permite la comprensión de lo ocurrido. Mas la historia no muestra toda la realidad, solo una parte. La memoria puede hacer visible lo invisible, la ausencia, lo derrotado, lo que la historia al servicio de los vencedores arrojó al olvido. Atender a la memoria, aceptar su capacidad de cuestionar y de rectificar lo que la historia ha dado por ya estudiado, es una exigencia ética con un pasado omitido que servirá para el hoy y el mañana.
Me parece muy oportuna una cita de *Günter Schawaiger*: « ¿Qué pasa con algunos historiadores españoles para que tengan tanto miedo a la memoria de la gente? ¿Hemos llegado a tal arrogancia académica que las víctimas tengan que pedir permiso a los historiadores para saber si su sufrimiento fue verdad o un simple espejismo?».
Como he señalado antes quiero hacer un pequeño homenaje a dos maestros hijaranos depurados, el primero, *Antonio Meseguer Barceló* fusilado, y el otro, *Francisco Gómez Gálvez* exiliado interior, encarcelado varios años e imposibilitado para ejercer su profesión de maestro.
Antonio Meseguer Barceló nacido en Híjar en 1915. De familia humilde, ya que su padre era zapatero. Hizo sus estudios para Maestro de 1ª Enseñanza en la Escuela Normal del Magisterio Primario de Zaragoza. Aprobó el ingreso el 1º de junio de 1929. Y en cuatro cursos alcanzó el Título, con un expediente muy brillante. Su muerte podemos conocerla a través de las Memorias escritas por el capuchino *Gumersindo de Estella*, generadas por su asistencia espiritual a numerosos condenados a muerte en la cárcel de Torrero de Zaragoza entre los años 1937-1942. Su título es _Fusilados en Zaragoza, 1936-1939, Tres años de asistencia espiritual a los reos._
Fray Gumersindo de Estella nos refleja los momentos previos a su muerte, que producen auténtico escalofrío. Es así:
_"Uno de los reos del día 21 de noviembre de 1938 era natural de Híjar (Teruel), llamado Antonio Meseguer. Era alto de estatura. No tendría más que unos 25 años de edad. De bella presencia; muy bien formado. Era maestro. En su infancia y adolescencia había sido alumno de una escuela de padres capuchinos de Híjar, siendo su profesor el P. Miguel de Pamplona. Más tarde, según me informaron, se afilió al partido socialista. Al comenzar la sublevación de Franco y Mola, y llegando los catalanes a Híjar, fue elegido para miembro del Comité. Luego fue hecho comisario político. Cuando las tropas de Franco avanzaron hacia Castellón, Antonio Meseguer se dispuso a continuar su retirada de aquella ciudad. Allí se encontró con un telegrafista de Híjar que era de derechas. Éste le invitó a comer con él. Antonio aceptó y rezó la bendición de la mesa con su amigo. Así me refirió una hija del telegrafista. Antonio, aunque se le rogó quedase en Castellón, se ausentó y continuó la retirada a una con las fuerzas republicanas. Fue cogido prisionero en la misma provincia. Y juzgado sumarísimamente, fue condenado a la última pena. Se confesó sollozando. Asistió a la Santa Misa y comulgó con fervor."_
El segundo, *Francisco Gómez Gálvez* estudió en Híjar las primeras letras. Antes del comienzo de la Guerra Civil, trabajó con un ebanista y como dependiente en una farmacia y colaborando en las faenas agrícolas familiares. Tuvo que compaginar el trabajo con los estudios. Un cacique de Híjar le insinuó a su padre socialista que si dejaba la política le pagaría la carrera de Magisterio a su hijo Paco. No la abandonó. El ingreso en la Escuela Normal de Magisterio Primario de Zaragoza lo aprobó el 27 de octubre de 1931. El Título de maestro de 1ª enseñanza lo obtuvo en 1935. Contaba en aquellos momentos 22 años. Tenía auténtica vocación docente. Pero faltaban unos pocos meses para que llegase la Guerra Civil. Hizo las prácticas en Mas de las Matas. Nunca pudo ejercer como maestro, no lo hizo obviamente durante la Guerra, y después tampoco al ser inhabilitado para el ejercicio de la docencia por represalias políticas. Pudo ejercer como maestro auxiliar, desde el 28 de agosto de 1941 al 30 de junio de 1942, estando preso en la cárcel de Alcañiz; algo que le serviría para redimir 307 días de pena. Una de sus grandes frustraciones fue la imposibilidad de enseñar.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Ago 2019)

En los primeros días de la Guerra Civil en Híjar, cuando llegaron las columnas anarquistas, tuvo un protagonismo importante. Formó parte de aquellos que por su formación tenían una gran participación y activismo político. Él junto a otros maestros de Híjar, como Antonio Meseguer Barceló, tuvieron una gran participación en la confección o elección de los consejeros de los distintos Consejos Municipales. A principios de 1937, llegó a desempeñar el cargo de Secretario accidental del Ayuntamiento, siendo Alcalde su padre. Según la _Causa General_, fue secretario particular del anarquista Antonio Ortiz, que llegó a Híjar al frente de una columna.
Poco después, se enroló en el ejército republicano, luchando en el frente, aunque nunca empuñó armas, desempeñando cargos políticos. Estuvo en Teruel y en Balaguer. En los momentos finales de la Guerra pasó a Francia, con una misión de carácter político, aunque volvió a entrar a España para ver y tratar de llevarse a su padre, que estaba prácticamente inválido y ciego. Fue capturado el 12 de febrero de 1939, y a partir de este momento comenzó para él un auténtico calvario. Estuvo preso en la Plaza de Toros de Vitoria en unas condiciones infrahumanas, ya que no había ni letrinas. Después en Bilbao, en la universidad de Deusto, que se utilizó como cárcel de presos políticos. Pasó a San Sebastián, lugar de triste recuerdo ya que aquí llegaron 3 personas de Híjar, las cuales junto con el carcelero le sometieron a todo tipo de torturas para que inculpase a su padre. Fue llevado a la cárcel de Híjar, conducido por 4 Guardias Civiles, donde estuvo 100 días incomunicado y maltratado sin ver la luz. Pasó a la cárcel de Alcañiz, donde conocería a su futura mujer Dolores (de familia de falangistas), hermana del carcelero; aquí con los hijos del funcionario de la prisión pudo ejercer su labor docente. Su odisea no termina aquí, ya que pasó a la cárcel de Torrero de Zaragoza en fecha de 23 de octubre de 1942, siendo juzgado en el antiguo Cuartel de Pontoneros en mayo de 1944. La pena impuesta fue de 20 años de reclusión, aunque sólo estuvo 5 años, 5 meses y 25 días. Salió de la cárcel en libertad condicional. Los malos tratos a que fue sometido hizo que a lo largo de toda su vida, le resultase difícil conciliar el sueño, ya que sufría frecuentes pesadillas.
A través de algunas notas manuscritas suyas, proporcionadas por su hija Alicia, podemos entrever las grandes penalidades que padeció en estos años, bien por las atrocidades de la guerra, como por los años de cautividad. Sirvan como muestra algunos párrafos, durísimos y espeluznantes, como éstos:
--_"¿Qué cuántos años tengo? Si se ha vivido con una intensidad inusitada, trabajando de los 13 a los 21 años con largas jornadas y estudiando de noche; y, a continuación tienes una guerra que te lleva al Frente de Teruel, para ver cómo muchos milicianos se quedan sin un pie, porque hay que cortarlo, al haberse quedado helado; a la batalla del Ebro, donde entre otras escenas espeluznantes, ves que un hombre corre despavorido y un cañonazo le arranca la cabeza, y luego, descabezado sigue caminando quince o veinte metros; al Frente de Balaguer, de donde te traen los heridos con las tripas colgando, como si todos hubiesen intervenido en una desgraciada capea de un pueblo..._
Una vez salió de la cárcel, marchó a Barcelona a trabajar con un tío en una Gestoría Administrativa. Después volvió a Zaragoza, trabajando de administrativo con el Dr. Abril, que tenía la Clínica y en una perfumería. Volvió a Barcelona a trabajar como administrativo en una fábrica de botones italiana. También trabajó en Zaragoza en una fábrica de muebles, de nombre Andreu. Llegó a tener una tienda de muebles, que tuvo que cerrarla al no irle bien el negocio. Se jubiló en el año 1981.
En los años 1956 y 1957 en Barcelona, participó en una institución de carácter social e inspiración cristiana, llamada el _Taller de Nazaret, _donde impartió clases gratuitas a todos aquellos jóvenes que llegaban allí para tratar de insertarlos en la sociedad.
En los años finales de la Dictadura franquista en la fábrica de muebles que trabajaba, fue el organizador de un movimiento sindical. También a la llegada de la Transición Democrática participó en la vida política, ya que formó parte de las listas electorales por el PSOE- Rama- Histórica, para las Cortes Constituyentes del año 1977. La manera que fue absorbido este grupo político por el PSOE, le produjo un gran malestar y desencanto. Finalmente dejó de existir en Zaragoza el 26 de diciembre de 1998 a la edad de 85 años.


----------



## klopec (23 Ago 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *El exilio interior del magisterio durante la dictadura franquista*
> La implicación de los maestros en el proyecto político de la II República fue clave. Por ello, la dictadura les dirigió los ataques más furibundos.
> CÁNDIDO MARQUESÁN MILLÁN
> El segundo, *Francisco Gómez Gálvez* estudió en Híjar las primeras letras. Antes del comienzo de la Guerra Civil, trabajó con un ebanista y como dependiente en una farmacia y colaborando en las faenas agrícolas familiares. Tuvo que compaginar el trabajo con los estudios. Un cacique de Híjar le insinuó a su padre socialista que si dejaba la política le pagaría la carrera de Magisterio a su hijo Paco. No la abandonó. El ingreso en la Escuela Normal de Magisterio Primario de Zaragoza lo aprobó el 27 de octubre de 1931. El Título de maestro de 1ª enseñanza lo obtuvo en 1935. Contaba en aquellos momentos 22 años. Tenía auténtica vocación docente. Pero faltaban unos pocos meses para que llegase la Guerra Civil. Hizo las prácticas en Mas de las Matas. Nunca pudo ejercer como maestro, no lo hizo obviamente durante la Guerra, y después tampoco al ser inhabilitado para el ejercicio de la docencia por represalias políticas. Pudo ejercer como maestro auxiliar, desde el 28 de agosto de 1941 al 30 de junio de 1942, estando preso en la cárcel de Alcañiz; algo que le serviría para redimir 307 días de pena. Una de sus grandes frustraciones fue la imposibilidad de enseñar.
> En los primeros días de la Guerra Civil en Híjar, cuando llegaron las columnas anarquistas, tuvo un protagonismo importante. Formó parte de aquellos que por su formación tenían una gran participación y activismo político. Él junto a otros maestros de Híjar, como Antonio Meseguer Barceló, tuvieron una gran participación en la confección o elección de los consejeros de los distintos Consejos Municipales. A principios de 1937, llegó a desempeñar el cargo de Secretario accidental del Ayuntamiento, siendo Alcalde su padre.



Impresionante testimonio de Cándido Marquesán. El problema es que le falta poner esos datos que siempre "_olvidan_" los "_memorialistos_". Vamos a ayudarle.

*HIJAR ( TERUEL ) CAUSA GENERAL*​
Ejecutados por orden del Comité Revolucionario ( Del que era Secretario F. Gómez Gálvez ) :

38 "_derechistas_" + 17 prisioneros de guerra nacionales capturados en Belchite.

Saqueo de decenas de establecimientos e domicilios particulares además del saqueo y destrucción de edificios públicos y religiosos.

*Ficha Personal de Francisco Gómez Gálvez : *

_"Que el informado anotado al margen, con anterioridad al Movimiento era de ideología socialista, afiliado a la UGT, Secretario y asesor del partido, organizador de todos los desmanes que se cometieron en la población a raíz de las elecciones del Frente Popular. Durante el Movimiento además de la UGT se afilió a CNT FAI. Fué *Secretario del primer Comité Revolucionario**, **Secretario del Juzgado Militar marxista*, Secretario particular del Cabecilla Ortíz que mandaba una división y asesor de todos los partidos políticos de la población. *Consta como muy cierto que actuó sino directa como inductor de la mayor parte de los crímenes que la horda dejó en su rastro por esta localidad."*_


*LÁSTIMA, NINGUNA. OTRA VEZ LA "VÍCTIMA" QUE RESULTÓ SER EL VERDUGO.*


----------



## fredesvindo (23 Ago 2019)

Ampliar
Grabado del interior de la cárcel Modelo. (Foto: Ilustración)
*Una treintena de presos falangistas, ejecutados en la cárcel Modelo por los republicanos*

Por MDO
jueves 22 de agosto de 2019, 07:54h


En un día como hoy, en *1936*, tuvo lugar uno de los numerosos episodios violentos de la Guerra Civil, en el comienzo de la contienda. Sucedió en la *cárcel Modelo de Madrid*, tomada por un grupo de milicianos anarquistas, quienes ejecutaron a una treintena de políticos y militares que se encontraban recluidos en la penitenciaria. El centro era la principal prisión para hombres en la capital en aquel momento y fue derruido en *1939*.

Con el estallido del conflicto, tanto el *bando sublevado* como el *bando republicano* realizaron distintas acciones como represalia por los ataques de ambos. La presión solo fue en aumento y, aunque las autoridades republicanas no lo aprobaban, determinados sectores de este bando realizaron distintos ataques contra los denominados enemigos de la República.
*Represalias entre bandos y tensión en la prisión*
Estas acciones desencadenaron en algunos asesinatos durante los últimos momentos anteriores al colapso del gobierno de la República, pero el clima se tornó más violento con el comienzo de los bombardeos en Madrid por parte del bando sublevado. En la institución penitenciaria, por otro lado, la situación no era sencilla, ya que el *aforo de presos* había sido ampliamente superado y se especulaba con una *posible fuga* por parte de los presos falangistas.

Con este caldo de cultivo, la tensión e incertidumbre crecieron y *una muchedumbre se concentró frente a la prisión* para exigir la ejecución de los presos políticos del interior ante la posibilidad de su escape. Entretanto, aprovechando la confusión y el alboroto, un grupo de milicianos formados principalmente por integrantes de la *Confederación Nacional del Trabajo (CNT)* ocuparon la penitenciaria. En aquel momento, se encontraban en su interior presos falangistas, militares, delincuentes comunes y otros condenados por la ley de vagos y maleantes o delitos de sangre.
*El misterioso incendio y las primeras muertes*
En el momento de la ocupación, comenzaron los bombardeos en el barrio de Argüelles - donde se encontraba la prisión - y los delincuentes comunes exigieron su liberación. No obstante, se desató un misterioso incendio en uno de los sótanos del edificio, donde se encontraban los presos falangistas, y resultaron *seis muertos y 11 heridos*.

Aun así, la crispación aumentó en los días posteriores y algunas *autoridades republicanas* se personaron en la cárcel Modelo para intentar controlar la situación. Se acordó la liberación de los presos comunes, pero los presos políticos permanecieron allí y algunos milicianos decidieron convocar un tribunal revolucionario para juzgar a aquellos considerados más peligrosos. Fueron seleccionados aproximadamente *una treintena de presos*, los cuales fueron ejecutados en el sótano de la cárcel en la *noche del 22 al 23 de agosto*.

Algunos de los ejecutados fueron el expresidente del Congreso de los Diputados *Melquíades Álvarez* o *Ramón Álvarez-Valdés*, exministro de Justicia. Así como estos políticos, también fueron ejecutados otros como *Julio Ruiz de Alda*, cofundador de Falange; o *Fernando Primo de Rivera*, hermano del fundador. A raíz de estos sucesos, el gobierno republicano quedó gravemente afectado, incapaz de controlar la espiral de violencia que se estaba generando y que se extendió en los años posteriores.


----------



## fredesvindo (23 Ago 2019)

*Crímenes infames: Las dos jóvenes uruguayas asesinadas por el bando republicano en Madrid*
Dolores y Consuelo Aguiar-Mella Díaz, dos ciudadanas uruguayas, estaban presuntamente protegidas en 1936 por la inmunidad diplomática pues eran hermanas de Teófilo Aguiar-Mella, vicecónsul honorario de Uruguay, nada de eso impidió que las violaran y asesinaran por ayudar en una iglesia católica

Por
ICNDiario
-
11 agosto, 2019 







Dolores y Consuelo Aguiar-Mella Díaz, dos ciudadanas uruguayas, hermanas de Teófilo Aguiar-Mella, vicecónsul honorario de Uruguay

Durante la Guerra Civil (1936-1939), el gobierno republicano que mandaba en España, subordinado totalmente a la Unión Soviética, creaba las terribles “checas”, prisiones de tortura y exterminio para quienes no profesaran su adhesión a la URSS y a sus postulados. Los católicos fueron los principales mártires de la escalada de terror del bando republicano español.
“Las checas del terror”, es un libro escrito por César Alcalá y publicado por la editorial _Libroslibres_ en España en 2007 y narra lo que se hizo en las checas o cárceles republicanas. El autor declara que “Las checas instauradas por la República eran auténticos campos de concentración donde hubo hornos crematorios, se torturó y se asesinó”, explica en un artículo de prensa.
Alcalá cuenta que “la represión fue contra todos los que no estaban al lado de los postulados de la República, y estuvo perfectamente planificada, con la ayuda de la Unión Soviética, y con la voluntad de instaurar un estado comunista en España”.
Los crímenes no fueron solo del infame franquismo; también la izquierda torturó y asesinó a inocentes.
Las llamadas matanzas de Paracuellos fueron una serie de episodios de asesinatos masivos organizados durante la Batalla de Madrid, en el transcurso de la Guerra Civil Española, y que llevaron a la muerte de varios miles de prisioneros considerados opuestos al bando republicano.
*Dos víctimas uruguayas del bando republicano*
Pero la barbarie republicana no se detuvo en la exterminación de connacionales, también ejecutó a extranjeros como fue el caso de Dolores y Consuelo Aguiar-Mella Díaz, dos ciudadanas uruguayas, hermanas de Teófilo Aguiar-Mella, vicecónsul honorario de Uruguay. Fueron asesinadas por la milicia comunista, lo que supuso la ruptura de relaciones diplomáticas del Uruguay con España en 1936. Esto les valió su inclusión dentro del martirologio católico del siglo XXI.
*Los hechos*
Proclamada la República el 14 de abril de 1931, sus repercusiones fueron muy grandes en Madrid, capital de la nación, y su signo antirreligioso se puso pronto de manifiesto en revueltas callejeras, quema de iglesias y conventos, dispersión temporal de las comunidades religiosas y toda clase de atropellos.
Ambas jóvenes mantuvieron una postura serena y tranquila ante aquella situación confusa y antirreligiosa, mostrando una posición firme y decidida en defensa de su fe y de sus principios cristianos, según narran los datos de esos años.
Desde el comienzo, Dolores fue punto de mira de los milicianos por su fe y adhesión a las religiosas. Parece que intentaban detenerla el 12 de setiembre cuando se presentaron preguntando por ella y no la encontraron. Pero lo hicieron el sábado siguiente, 19 de setiembre de 1936.
En declaración firmada en Montevideo, Valentina Serrano, viuda de Teófilo Aguiar-Mella, que fue quien encontró los cadáveres, dijo: “Viviendo en Madrid, durante la guerra civil en el año 1936, unos milicianos detuvieron a una hermana de mi marido, llamada Dolores, que vivía con las religiosas Escolapias… Mi esposo, que era vice-cónsul honorario del Uruguay, hizo todas las gestiones para encontrarla. A Dolores se la habían llevado detenida a las 9 de la mañana en el momento que cruzaba la calle para llevar a otro grupo de hermanas, la leche que necesitaban. Al mediodía, llegó un miliciano con un papel escrito por Dolores, en el que pedía que fuera María de la Yglesia, superiora de las Escolapias, acompañada de otra persona, para declarar.
En aquellos momentos, María de la Yglesia vivía en la calle Evaristo San Miguel con varias religiosas. Hacia allí se dirigió mi cuñada, Consuelo, diciéndole que por tener documentación uruguaya se sentirían más seguras”.
El 20 de setiembre Valentina Serrano encontró los cadáveres de sus cuñadas Dolores y Consuelo y de María de la Yglesia, en el depósito municipal de difuntos. La detención y muerte de Dolores y Consuelo tuvo amplio eco en la radio y en la prensa española y de todo el mundo, sobre todo en Uruguay. El hecho causó la ruptura de relaciones diplomáticas de Uruguay con España. Todos lo calificaron de verdadero martirio. (extractado de “Entre Todos”, n. 1).
El diario El País de Montevideo cuenta que la mañana del sábado 19 de setiembre de 1936, Dolores salió a comprar leche. Vivía con ocho monjas escolapias, que se habían refugiado de la persecución republicana en un apartamento a una cuadra de la Puerta del Sol, Madrid. De regreso, fue interceptada por cinco milicianos que se la llevaron, pese a que ella traía brazalete diplomático de Uruguay.
Informaba también que su hermano Teófilo las buscaba sin éxito. Al otro día, encontraron los cuerpos en la morgue del depósito municipal.
La dos hermanas tenían el rostro desfigurado y las reconocieron por los vestidos y el brazalete diplomático.
ESCÁNDALO. “Fusilaron en Madrid a distinguidas compatriotas, las Señoritas Aguiar”. Así tituló El País su crónica sobre el tema, el 23 de setiembre de 1936. El texto aseguraba que los milicianos que secuestraron a Dolores “disponían de dos automóviles con los emblemas de la Federación Anarquista Internacional”. El diario El Mundo de Puerto Rico dijo que los captores vestían “overall y lucían pañuelos rojos atados al cuello”. Y señaló que un miliciano le confesó a Teófilo que sus hermanas “fueron llevadas de `paseo`, lo que bajo la situación reinante en Madrid implica que fueron ejecutadas”.
*Uruguay rompe relaciones diplomáticas con España*
En protesta por el doble asesinato el gobierno uruguayo rompió relaciones con la República Española, situación que se prolongó durante la guerra civil.
*Violadas y asesinadas*
El escritor e historiador español César Vidal cuenta este caso en su libro, _Las checas de Madrid_ (Planeta, 2007) donde relata que la violencia del Frente Popular contra los diplomáticos que intentaban paliar los efectos del terror revistió características especialmente repugnantes. Tal fue el caso de la descargada sobre la legación de Uruguay en Madrid y secuestro de las hermanas del vicecónsul junto a la madre superiora de las Escolapias. Los milicianos procedieron tras el rapto de las jóvenes a violarlas y asesinarlas. Vidal refiere que el triple asesinato acompañado de violación era una obvia advertencia del Frente Popular, que prohibió enviar despachos a los corresponsales extranjeros narrando lo sucedido. La respuesta, plenamente justificada, de Uruguay consistió en romper relaciones diplomáticas con la España del Frente Popular.
El llamado Frente Popular fue una coalición electoral española creada en enero de 1936 por los principales partidos de izquierda. El 16 de febrero, consiguió ganar las últimas elecciones durante la Segunda República antes del golpe de Estado que desencadenaría la Guerra Civil estaba integrada por:
Partido Socialista Obrero Español
Izquierda Republicana
Unión Republicana
Partido Comunista de España
Partido Sindicalista
Partido Obrero de Unificación Marxista
Partido Galeguista
Acción Nacionalista Vasca
*Beatificación*
El domingo 11 de marzo de 2001 en una plaza San Pedro colmada de fieles, el Papa Juan Pablo II, proclamó Beatas a Dolores y Consuelo Aguiar-Mella Díaz, dos laicas uruguayas nacidas en Montevideo en 1897 y 1898 respectivamente, y asesinadas por “odio a la fe” en Madrid el 19 de setiembre de 1936 junto a la religiosa escolapia María de la Yglesia. Las dos laicas uruguayas habían sido declaradas mártires el 28 de junio de 1999 por Juan Pablo II.
*El recuerdo de Radio Vaticano a las dos beatas uruguayas*
_QUERIDAS DOLORES Y CONSUELO: Celebrar su fiesta es acercarnos a los trágicos eventos de la Guerra Civil en la España de los años treinta. Siendo aún muy niñas se trasladaron con toda su familia a Madrid, en donde ingresan al Colegio de las Hermanas Escolapias de Carabanchel. Aquí consolidaron su vocación religiosa y reafirmaron sus principios de ayuda a los desamparados. Pero las circunstancias políticas en España fueron cambiando y los religiosos empezaron a sufrir fuertes persecuciones y acoso. Las monjas escolapias, de las que ustedes llegan a ser fieles colaboradoras, no escapan a este asedio, y es así como ustedes también empiezan a ser perseguidas. Vuestro hermano Teófilo, Vicecónsul Honorario del Uruguay, les advierte de los peligros que corrían de seguir ayudando y trabajando con las monjas escolapias, pero Ustedes ya no podían volver la vista atrás del compromiso adquirido y continuaron ayudando y trabajando con las religiosas, identificadas con sus documentos diplomáticos y brazaletes uruguayos. Tú, Dolores, pasas a vivir en una casa con las religiosas escolapias, hasta que un día en que llevabas alimentos a los pobres de una zona de la capital, fuiste detenida por la milicia. Teófilo y Consuelo, que empezaron a buscarte, fueron informados de tu detención y recibieron una nota, aparentemente firmada por tí, en la que decías que tu libertad dependía de la presencia ante la milicia de la Hermana Superiora de las Escolapias. Inmediatamente ella junto con Consuelo, fueron en tu búsqueda y se dirigieron a las milicias, pero nunca te encontraron ya que sólo hallaron las balas asesinas que en medio de una calle de Madrid silenciaron sus vidas. Al día siguiente de este salvaje asesinato tu cuerpo, Dolores, junto con los de Consuelo y la Superiora de las Escolapias fueron encontrados sin vida en el depósito municipal. Pero ustedes ya no estaban allí. Habían pasado a vivir a la casa de Dios por toda la eternidad_, termina diciendo el homenaje de Radio Vaticano.


----------



## fredesvindo (23 Ago 2019)

*La Ley de memoria histórica que quiere aprobar el PSOE se olvida de los mártires católicos asesinados por los republicanos*
*Y pretende cargarse la cruz del Valle de los Caídos: “Es un cementerio civil”, señala la norma.*








El PSOE de Pedro Sánchez quiere eliminar la cruz del Valle de los Caídos. Se ve demasiado

El PSOE de Pedro Sánchez considera que ha llegado el momento de dar un nuevo impulso a la *Ley de memoria histórica* (Ley 52/2007), aprobada por Rodríguez Zapatero en 2007. “Con más de una década de perspectiva, podemos comprobar la necesidad de actualizar una ley que lleva más de diez años en vigor si queremos alcanzar el objetivo que estableció el legislador en su momento”, señala la proposición de ley presentada el pasado 30 de julio en el Congreso de los Diputados.
El nombre de la nueva norma dice mucho de las verdaderas intenciones del PSOE: Ley de memoria histórica y democrática. ¿Comprenden? Es necesario recordar lo que ocurrió durante la *Guerra Civil*, pero más aún lo que pasó durante la dictadura franquista, desde un punto de vista imparcial, naturalmente.


> ¿Incluye este punto a las 243 mujeres monjas violadas y asesinadas?



El texto *omite cualquier referencia a los mártires católicos* asesinados por los republicanos por el simple hecho de creer en Dios. Sin embargo, en el artículo 7 (Medidas en materia de educación y género), la ley concreta que las universidades “fomentarán las investigaciones orientadas a profundizar sobre la *represión padecida por las mujeres *durante la Guerra Civil española y la Dictadura franquista, contemplando la violencia física, psicológica y política ejercida contra ellas por razón de género, así como las estrategias de resistencia por ellas desplegadas”. Y el exministro del Interior, Jorge Fernández Díaz, se pregunta, en un artículo en_ La Razón_: “¿Incluye este punto a las* 243 mujeres monjas violadas y asesinadas*?”


> La cruz no es un símbolo franquista: es el símbolo de los cristianos



Seguro que no. En primer lugar, porque fueron violadas y asesinadas por dar testimonio de la Verdad, no por razón de género y, en segundo lugar, porque, como todo el mundo sabe, los republicanos eran gente muy respetuosa con las creencias religiosas de los demás, concretamente de los católicos y católicas.
En cualquier caso, la Ley desvela un secreto a voces: a Pedro Sánchez -y a los progres en general- les molesta muy mucho la *cruz del Valle de los Caídos*. Van a por ella y, por eso, hay un artículo dedicado exclusivamente a ese lugar. “El Valle de los Caídos es un cementerio civil”, comienza el artículo 16, para aclarar dudas, por si alguien las tenía. Y, por si acaso, el punto 2 del artículo 15 establece que es una infracción grave “el mantenimiento de simbología de exaltación de la Dictadura franquista”.
Me dirán que la cruz no es un símbolo franquista, y tienen razón. Es algo mucho peor: es el símbolo de los cristianos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 Ago 2019)

*As tres mapoulas de Montecubeiro / Las tres amapolas de Montecubeiro*
Carmen Sarille Lenceiro y Virginia Meilán Varela fueron asesinadas el 23 de agosto de 1937 en la parroquia de Montecubeiro (Castroverde). Manuela Graña Rico fué ejecutada apenas dos meses después, el 14 de octubre. No fueron las únicas. La represión franquista acabó con la vida de un total de quince vecinos de este municipio lucense. 
Desde el año 2003 un monolito recuerda en Montecubeiro a Manuel López López (agricultor), Virginia Meilán Varela (costurera), Antonio Pereira Calderón (directivo de la Unión de Labradores), Manuel Graña Rico, José Blanco García, José Veiga López (molinero), José Palmeiro Valcárcel (hijo de un maestro ejecutado en 1936), Carmen Sarille Lenceiro (hermana de Bonifacio Sarille, lider de la Unión de Labradores), Manuela Graña Rico, Argimiro Rico Trabada (maestro), Domingo Fernández Díaz, José Graña Rico, José Freire Millares y dos desconocidos.
Carmen Sarille tenía 24 años y era ama de casa. La fusilaron por ser hermana del líder sindical Bonifacio Sarille Lenceiro de la Unión de Labradores, que se encontraba huído.
Virginia Meilán tenía 42 años, de profesión costurera. La acusaron de tener un amante y pagó por ello con la vida.
Manuela Graña era hermana de dos sindicalistas. Tenía 20 años. Fue repetidamente violada, después la trasladaron a la Iglesia donde la obligaron "confesar sus pecados" y después la fusilaron.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 Ago 2019)

*MANUEL CASCÓN BRIEGA, piloto, coronel y último jefe de la aviación REPUBLICANA Española, FUSILADO en Paterna en 1939 por los franquistas*




Manuel Cascón Briega nació en Oviedo en 1895. Fue el tercero de los 6 hijos de Avelino Cascón Martínez, oficial de Infantería, y Elvira Briega Martín. Se crió en Ciudad Rodrigo (Salamanca). Ingresó en la Academia de Intendencia Militar (Ávila) en 1912. Fue destinado a la comandancia de Melilla, como jefe de convoyes de aprovisionamiento a unidades de primera línea. En 1919 se incorporó a la escuela militar de pilotos en Cuatro Vientos y Getafe.
En 1922 participó en bombardeos en la guerra de Marruecos. Su intervención se vio recompensada con la concesión de 3 cruces del Mérito Militar de 1.ª clase con distintivo rojo más la Medalla Militar de Marruecos con el pasador de Melilla. En 1923 ya era capitán, su carrera como piloto fue ascendente desde entonces. Tras la proclamación de la República el 14 de abril de 1931 fue destinado a la escuadra 1 de Getafe. Tenía un carácter serio, amante del orden, del ejercicio físico y de la vida austera. Como mando militar tenía fama de ser muy recto, muy reglamentario y muy justo, lo que le granjeó desencuentros con compañeros, superiores y soldados.
El alzamiento militar le sorprendió como jefe del grupo de caza 11 de Getafe, cuyo acuartelamiento no se sublevó. Sin dudarlo un momento contribuyó eficazmente a reducir la sublevación del vecino Regimiento de Artillería ligera núm. 1, gracias a su liderazgo y capacidad de organización. El 20 de julio, el capitán Cascón protagonizó el primer combate aéreo de la guerra civil, pilotando un Nieuport 52, desde el que alcanzó a un Breguet 19 sublevado.
En septiembre de 1936, siendo Hidalgo de Cisneros jefe de la Aviación Militar de la República, fue nombrado jefe de las fuerzas aéreas del Norte, con cuartel general en Santander. Los medios de que disponía eran muy escasos y fueron reforzados con una escuadrilla de “Alas Rojas” procedentes de Cataluña. En noviembre llegaron 19 aparatos de caza Polikarpov I-15. Cascón fue ascendido a comandante y en enero de 1937 fue relevado del mando para hacerse cargo de la expedición de 191 jóvenes que salían destinados para formarse como pilotos en Kirovabad (URSS) en los aparatos Polikarpov I-15 (“Chato”) y Polikarpov I-16 (“Mosca”).
A su regreso a España fue ascendido a teniente coronel por méritos de guerra y nombrado jefe de la 2ª Región Aérea e Inspector jefe de las escuelas de vuelo, participando activamente en la formación de nuevas promociones de pilotos. En 1939 Cascón fue nombrado jefe de la Aviación Militar, con puesto de mando en el aeródromo de Los Llanos (Albacete). En todo momento manifestó su voluntad de permanecer en España, sin abandonar a sus subordinados. Cuando llegó el momento de la rendición, Cascón participó en una reunión, el 27 de marzo de 1939, en Los Llanos, para tratar de la entrega de los aviones en Barajas a los nazionales, donde entregaron 17 Katiuskas disponibles y 3 fueron utilizados para salir de España, pilotados por Leocadio Mendiola, Ananías Sanjuan y Juan Sospedra, que volaron hasta Orán (Argelia).
Cascón tuvo la posibilidad de huir pero se quedó porque no podía abandonar a sus hombres y dejarlos en la estacada. Leocadio Mendiola intentó convencer al coronel Cascón de que saliera con ellos, y este le contestó: -¡Soy el Jefe de Aviación y debo permanecer en mi puesto! -Mi coronel, le fusilarán. -¡Cometerán un grave error! Mendiola, que tenga usted un feliz viaje y buena suerte.
*Cacón confió en las promesas de Franco de que no habría represalias para aquellos militares profesionales que, como él, no hubieran pertenecido a ningún partido político y se habían limitado a cumplir órdenes. *Sin embargo una vez hecho prisionero le enviaron como a un vil delincuente a la prisión común de Albacete, donde le asignaron los mas deshonrosos menesteres. El comandante “nazional” de Aviación, Gerardo Fernández Pérez, después de humillarle le dijo: ¡Han perdido una guerra con todas sus consecuencias, no piensen en la cárcel, serán condenados a muerte y fusilados!
El consejo de guerra contra Cascón se celebró el 20 de julio de 1939. Durante la sesión cuando el fiscal se refirió a él como “coronel de la Aviación roja” Cascón le replicó: “De ninguna manera. Soy coronel de la Aviación Republicana”. Cuando fue acusado de traición y rebelión militar rechazó todas las acusaciones, que le fueron presentadas: “Yo no me rebelé nunca. Quienes os habéis rebelado habéis sido vosotros”. Solicitó clemencia para todos sus antiguos subordinados, aunque se negó a pedirla para sí mismo. El tribunal, compuesto por jefes y compañeros suyos de antes de la guerra, lo declaró culpable y dictó sentencia de muerte. Fue fusilado en el campo de tiro de Paterna (Valencia) el 3 de agosto de 1939.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 Ago 2019)

*II GUERRA MUNDIALLa Nueve, cuando los republicanos derrotaron al fascismo

La compañía de antifascistas españoles de la División Acorazada del general Leclerc entró en la historia hace hoy 75 años al liberar el ayuntamiento de París y detener al comandante de los nazis antes de retomar una participación en la II Guerra Mundial que finalizaría en mayo del año siguiente con la toma del Nido de Águilas, el refugio de Hitler en los Alpes bávaros*

EDUARDO BAYONA

Los soldados de La Nueve fueron, hoy hace 75 años, los primeros en entrar en París para liberarlo de la ocupación nazi. Y lo hicieron bajo *dos banderas tricolores, la de la Segunda República española, su país, y la de Francia*, el que acogería como paisanos a los supervivientes de esta legendaria unidad del Ejército de Liberación al acabar la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

Alrededor de setenta miembros de La Nueve, como se conocía a la Novena Compañía [del Tercer Batallón del comandante Joseph Putz] de la División Leclerc, fueron* los primeros en llegar, a las nueve de la noche del 24 de agosto de 1944, al Ayuntamiento de París*, donde se habían atrincherado miembros de la resistencia y ciudadanos, para liberarlo. En los vehículos de las fuerzas aliadas que vieron desde el edificio podían leerse rótulos como “Guadalajara”, el primero en llegar, “Ebro”, “Belchite”, “Teruel”, “Brunete” o “Jarama”, nombres de batallas de la guerra civil que los republicanos habían pintado en los capós.

Unas horas antes, esta fuerza de combate, la única de las tropas de liberación en la que el castellano era la lengua vehicular tras haber sido fundada casi exclusivamente con españoles (144 de 160), habían sido los primeros en entrar en la ciudad. Y, unas horas después, *tres de sus integrantes, detenían a Dietrich con Choltitz, el comandante de las fuerzas de ocupación nazis*, en el Hotel Meurice, donde estaba instalado el alto mando.

Los soldados de La Nueve fueron los primeros en entrar en París para liberarlo de la ocupación nazi
El general nazi y su estado mayor fueron capturados por un extremeño (Antonio Gutiérrez), un aragonés (Antonio Navarro) y un sevillano (Francisco Sánchez) que lograron romper el cerco defensivo y subir hasta el primer piso del hotel. Sin embargo, tuvieron que retenerlos, encañonados, hasta que un oficial francés formalizara el arresto. “Antes de salir de su guarida, el general se quitó *su reloj* y se lo regaló a Gutiérrez, agradeciéndole haber respetado las leyes de la guerra”, cuenta la periodista Evelyn Mesquida en _La Nueve. Los españoles que liberaron París_, otro de los trabajos fundamentales para conocer la historia de esta unidad.

La toma del ‘Nido de águilas’ de Hitler
Para entonces llevaban tres semanas en Francia (habían zarpado el 31 de julio de Southampon), a donde habían llegado por la playa de La Madeleine, en Normandía, dentro del dispositivo iniciado el 6 de junio de ese año, el Día D. Pocos días después tendían su primer enfrentamiento con la Wehrmacht en la batalla de Ecouché, en el que sufrieron las primeras bajas. A partir de entonces actuarían como avanzadilla de las tropas.

Tras participar en la liberación de París, donde* escoltaron al general Charles De Gaulle en el desfile de la victoria*, y descansar una semana, el periplo bélico de La Nueve se prolongaría durante otros nueve meses, hasta primeros de mayo de 1945, con dos hitos: su participación en la campaña de Alsacia, los combates en los que más bajas sufrió la unidad hasta que cayó Estrasburgo, y la toma del Nido de Águilas, el refugio de Hitler en los Alpes bávaros, operación en la que varias secciones de la compañía intervinieron como escolta de la retaguardia en la ‘limpieza’ del desfiladero de Inzell.

“La Nueve tiene un punto de Brigada Internacional. Cuando fue creada la práctica totalidad de sus 160 miembros eran españoles, pero cuando acaba su participación en la guerra ha pasado por ella *300 soldados de catorce nacionalidades*: chilenos, belgas, checoslovacos, brasileños, húngaros, e incluso italianos y alemanes, como Johan ‘Juanito’ Reiter. Ninguno de los reemplazos era español”, explica Diego Gaspar, profesor de Historia Contemporánea e investigador de la Universidad de Zaragoza, quien, tras publicar hace cuatro años _La guerra continúa. Voluntarios españoles al servicio de la Francia Libre (1940-1945) _están trabajando en _Banda de cosacos. Historia y memoria de La Nueve y sus hombres_, cuya edición está prevista para el año que viene.
“Banda de cosacos’ era cómo* llamaba el capital Dronne a sus hombres*, era una forma cariñosa de referirse a ellos”, señala Gaspar, que ve en esta unidad un ejemplo de lo que fue en la primera mitad del siglo pasado “el antifascismo transnacional”.





Varios soldados de La Nueve se trasladan en el vehículo bautizado como “Don Quijote”.
*Un coronel que había sido brigadista internacional*
La Nueve se creó oficialmente el *24 de agosto de 1943 en África*, a donde habían llegado decenas de miles de españoles exiliados tras la guerra civil, en unos casos de manera directa desde Valencia y Alicante (la mayoría, en el caso de la unidad) y en otras tras haber pasado por campos de refugiados en Francia. Algunos de estos últimos 30.000 habían pasado por Gurs y la mayoría por Argelès sûr Mer.
La Nueve se creó oficialmente el 24 de agosto de 1943 en África, a donde habían llegado decenas de miles de españoles exiliados tras la guerra civil
No era la única unidad con españoles, ni mucho menos. También los había, aunque no en tanta proporción como en La Nueve (sí eran un tercio de la tropa), en la Diez, en la Once y en la compañía de apoyo que completaban el batallón del coronel Joseph Putz, un sindicalista y comunista francés que *había luchado en Guadalajara, Madrid y Aragón al frente de la brigada internacional conocida como La Marsellesa*, y que resultó clave para la formación. Algunas fuentes sostienen que fue él, en su participación en la defensa del Bilbao, quien inspiró a Ernst Hemingway el protagonista de “¿Por quién doblan las campanas?”.
Muchos de sus integrantes *habían pasado antes por el Tercer Batallón del Cuerpo Franco de África*, una de las unidades a las que habían sido destinados los soldados españoles después de que, en 1942, Francia les hubiera dado la oportunidad de alistarse, bajo el mando de Putz. A finales de julio del año siguiente, cuando el Cuerpo Franco de África, que previamente había renegado del Gobierno colaboracionista de Vichy tras atraerlos los aliados, y el Ejército de la Francia Libre de De Gaulle se disuelven para crear el Ejército de Liberación Nacional francés, la unidad del exbrigadista ya había optado por quien años después sería presidente de la República en su pugna con el general Henry Giraud.




Las tropas de La Nueve fueron las primeras en llegar al Ayuntamiento de París el 24 de agosto de 1944 | Random House
*Un ejército sin soldados negros*
En ese batallón se organizarían las cuatro compañías, que, como el resto de unidades con antifascistas, cobrarían protagonismo como consecuencia de *una medida xenófoba impuesta por EEUU*: vetaron a los soldados de color negro en el ejército francés al que estaban armando, lo que suponía un contratiempo especialmente para Leclerc, que llevaba tres años reclutando tropas desde Camerún hacia el norte de África.
Leclerc se opuso, aunque De Gaulle le forzó a aceptar esas condiciones ante la imposibilidad de armar una fuerza de 14.000 hombres sin el apoyo estadounidense. “Los españoles y antifascistas de otros países, y también soldados norteafricanos, *comenzaron entonces a sustituir a los tiradores senegaleses*. Llenaron ese hueco y acabaron teniendo el peso específico que acabaron teniendo”, anota Gaspar.
La Nueve fue trasladada a Argelia para recibir entrenamiento con el equipamiento que suministraba EEUU
A partir de ahí, La Nueve fue trasladada a Argelia para recibir entrenamiento con el equipamiento que suministraba EEUU antes de ser *concentrada en Marruecos y trasladada a Escocia* para cerrar su preparación antes de salir hacia Normandía.

Al acabar la guerra, solo 16 de los 144 españoles de la unidad que habían desembarcado en La Madeleine seguían ilesos, narra Mesquida. Su perfil, explica Gaspar, era el de jóvenes solteros y con una media de edad de *27 años cuando se alistan, que ya contaban con dos experiencias militares*, una en España bajo la bandera republicana y otra en África bajo la francesa (130 habían pasado por el Cuerpo Franco), y de ideología izquierdista o progresista.
El territorio de *origen más frecuente fue Andalucía *(37), seguido de Catalunya y Valencia (18) y lo que entonces era Castilla La Nueva (11, cinco de ellos madrileños). Y, ya en menor medida, Aragón (7), Galicia (6), Euskadi (4), Canarias (4), Melilla (4), Murcia (4), Cantabria (3), Extremadura (3), Baleares (1), Asturias (1) y el Marruecos español). Otros cinco no especificaban su lugar de nacimiento, señala el historiador en su libro. Ninguno de ellos sigue vivo, el último en fallecer fue Rafael Gómez.
*Una historia eclipsada por la ‘grandeur’*
Su historia se vio oscurecida durante décadas por dos motivos: en España, por el silencio bajo el que el franquismo sepultó la participación de los republicanos en las fuerzas aliadas (la *dictadura se quejó formalmente a Francia por la participación de La Nueve en el desfile* de París); en Francia, por el relato oficial de corte nacionalista que se impuso en la posguerra.
“Ese relato oficial silencia la participación de fuerzas extranjeras en la liberación de Francia”, apunta Gaspar, que explica cómo esa memoria, más allá de los escritos de Dronne y de otros miembros de esas unidades, no comienza a recuperarse hasta los años 70. “Hay tres sujetos históricos que fueron vitales para la liberación de Francia y que han sido *sistemáticamente olvidados: los extranjeros, las mujeres y las fuerzas coloniales*”, añade el historiador.
Ahora, Gaspar aboga por “recuperar la historia de gentes sencillas, del común, que hicieron cosas extraordinarias en una época extraordinaria”. “Tras años quejándonos del blindaje de la historia en Francia -añade-, cuando se nos da la oportunidad de recuperarla hemos de hacerlo con garantías, no construyendo nuevos mitos”.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 Ago 2019)




----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 Ago 2019)

*La barbarie franquista: un testimonio de excepción*

*Antonio Bahamonde* tenía una afamada papelería en *Sevilla* en los años treinta. El negocio le iba bien, era muy conservador y cuando sucedió el golpe de Estado lo apoyó creyendo en el orden que vendría detrás, pero no se implicó. Un amigo le dijo que un hombre de su situación no podía permanecer al margen del "movimiento que iba a suponer la liberación de *España* de las garras del ateísmo y el comunismo descreído".
Bahamonde, ignorando las atrocidades cometidas por el general hasta aquel momento, medroso y al mismo tiempo esperanzado con la acción de los militares africanistas, aceptó una entrevista con *Queipo de Llano*. El sanguinario general lo recibió en *Capitanía* con un amplio dossier en el que abundaban los informes encomiásticos sobre su persona, firmados por el obispo, curas de bajo y alto rango, industriales, terrateniente, y todo tipo de "buena gente". Tras una charla preliminar, entraron en materia. Bahamonde intentó zafarse discretamente en varios momentos de la conversación, pero no lo consiguió. Al despedirse, Queipo de Llano le dijo que lo nombraba su jefe de Propaganda, avisándole, además, de que tendría que acompañarle a aquellos lugares donde todavía la hidra roja resistía. 
Así lo hizo Bahamonde. Unas veces con Queipo y otras con sus secuaces, fue testigo presencial de las indescriptibles carnicerías que los fascistas españoles cometieron en *Andalucía* y *Extremadura* y de las que dejó testimonio en un libro publicado hace ya varios años años por *Editorial* *Renacimiento* y llamado "Un año con Queipo".


> El gobierno que había en España el 18 de julio y todos los que lo antecedieron, no tenía un ápice de comunista. Ni por lo más remoto puede nadie que sea imparcial achacar a cualquier gobierno de los existentes desde la proclamación de la República, un ápice de comunista



Desde el primer momento, *Antonio* quedó horrorizado y quiso buscar influencias cerca de Queipo para que lo sustituyeran. Sus amigos le dijeron que bajo ningún motivo podían llevar sus peticiones al general, pues no sólo habría corrido peligro su vida -le habría tachado de traidor- sino también la de los mensajeros. Atenazado por el terror, el espanto, el miedo y su sentido de la dignidad, Bahamonde pergeñó un plan para poder sobrevivir a lo que sus ojos habían visto. Una mañana, en Capitanía, dijo a Queipo que quería ir a *Portugal* para iniciar una campaña explicativa de las grandezas del movimiento de salvación nacional. Queipo lo vio muy bien, le dio unas indicaciones, firmó los oportunos salvoconductos y autorizó que se le entregara una determinada cantidad de dinero. Una vez en Portugal, Bahamonde contactó con un viejo amigo que le esperaba con una avioneta. La que le llevaría a *Francia* para no regresar jamás.
En el año que estamos, creemos que el testimonio de Bahamonde tiene un valor inestimable para conocer quiénes y cómo eran los fascistas españoles, por eso reproducimos el siguiente fragmento de sus pequeñas memorias en la seguridad de que el lector sabrá apreciarlo en toda su intensidad, viniendo de quien viene: Un hombre de derechas de toda la vida, católico, de misa diaria, muy bien relacionado con la oligarquía sevillana, con una gran fortuna personal y refractario a cualquier idea de progreso:
“Los nacionalistas pretenden hacer creer y lo han conseguido en gran parte, ya que toda su propaganda se basa en ello, que los gubernamentales son comunistas. Los nacionalistas luchan contra el comunismo destructor de la familia, de la patria y de la propiedad. Nada más lejos de la realidad. Esto sería exacto si en España antes de la sublevación, hubiera imperado el comunismo. Pero en España, antes del nefasto 18 de julio, había un gobierno completamente moderado; por serlo en demasía, es por lo que pudo llegar a realizarse el levantamiento. Si el gobierno, seguramente, pues era del dominio público, no cortó radicalmente los manejos de los rebeldes, fue por impedírselo el exceso de legalidad con que procedió; si no, *Franco*, *Mola* y todos sus comparsas, en vez de permanecer en el generalato, en sus puestos de mando, hubieran sido eliminados. El gobierno que había en España el 18 de julio y todos los que lo antecedieron, no tenía un ápice de comunista. Ni por lo más remoto puede nadie que sea imparcial achacar a cualquier gobierno de los existentes desde la proclamación de la República, un ápice de comunista. La verdad es que en España no había comunistas...
¿De dónde han sacado que la *España* gubernamental es comunista? ¿Lo era acaso antes del 18 de julio? No, no lo era y seguramente no lo es hoy día. Lo que sucede es que para justificar lo injustificable -invasión extranjera, continuas matanzas, etc., etc.-, pretenden hacer creer que luchan contra el comunismo y no contra sus propios hermanos… Los que viviendo en la zona de *Franco* siguen siendo fascistas, son criminales natos; no es posible que ningún hombre de bien, a la vista de lo que ocurre en la zona “nacional”, siga siendo fascista. En ella no pueden vivir tranquilos más que los asesinos, y, de éstos, los más feroces; en determinados momentos y circunstancias especiales, yo llego a concebir excesos, siempre injustificables; lo que mi mente no concibe es, por ejemplo, el suplicio satánico, presenciado por mí, que consistía en hacer a una mujer de unos cuarenta años, encadenada por los tobillos, transportar una gran cantidad de madera de un lado a otro, teniendo que andar a saltitos. Cuando terminaba, la obligaban a transportar la carga al mismo sitio del que la había quitado. Sólo entonces le daban comida. Terminaron fusilándola, cuando, agotada, no podía más, al cabo de varios días. Llamar a los autores de estos hechos, asesinos, no es llamarlos nada; el noventa y ocho por ciento de los criminales se horrorizaría de esta escena que yo he visto. Tanto crimen, tragedia tan inmensa, nunca puede tener justificación, aún cuando hubieran hecho a su costa la felicidad no ya de los españoles, sino de todos los habitantes del globo.
Mi casa era un hogar católico, mi mesa era bendecida por mi hijito pequeño, todos los días, continuando la tradición familiar. Diariamente, mi esposa recibía la sagrada comunión; todos los domingos lo efectuábamos juntos… Soy un temperamento profundamente religioso; no concibo la vida sin una fe profunda. Enemigos de exhibicionismos, nos gustaba ir a comulgar temprano a una capilla que estaba próxima a nuestra casa. A mí me parecía que estaba más cerca de Dios en aquel sencillo templo, que en las suntuosas naves de la catedral. Soy católico, y al serlo soy feliz… Sin embargo, los hechos que yo he visto realizar con el beneplácito y la bendición de la Iglesia, de sus más caracterizados representantes, y la cantidad de crímenes cometidos para los que nunca, en ningún caso, han tenido la más ligera insinuación de protesta, es lo que ha hecho vacilar mi fe y flaquear mis convicciones... 


> Antonio Bahamonde fue una de las personas que más cerca estuvo del genocida Queipo de Llano durante el primer año de la guerra. En sus andaduras con el carnicero, llegó a presenciar la desaparición de todos los varones de pueblos enteros, enterrar a personas vivas en fosas comunes llenas de cal viva, amputar piernas, brazos y pechos, fusilar a boleo a los hombres y mujeres



A través de los relatos de los bárbaros crímenes cometidos por los “rojos” repetidos todos los días, para mí éstos eran tan criminales como los fascistas. No hay comparación posible, sin embargo, entre lo realizado por los “nacionales”, fría y metódicamente, organizado por las que se llaman autoridades, y lo que haya podido hacer el pueblo, en algunos casos, desbordando al *Poder* *Público*. Para conocer en toda su intensidad los procedimientos fascistas, hay que haber vivido en la zona -liberada-. Por mucho que se diga y por mucho que se escriba, la realidad siempre lo supera. Si en España se organizara un plebiscito con garantía y con seguridad de no exponerse a represalias, yo, que he visitado gran número de pueblos y capitales, he podido apreciar, a través del terror imperante, y esto lo saben bien Franco y su cuadrilla, que las gentes están sometidas, y todos, todos, exceptuando a la minoría de responsables del crimen nacional, nos pronunciaríamos en contra del fascismo. Yo afirmo, con seguridad absoluta, que tendrían más votos los fascistas en la zona gubernamental que en la nacionalista. Otra cosa sería creer que España es un país de criminales…Si el gobierno no tuviera otros motivos para resistir, sería motivo más que suficiente la obligación que tiene de proteger las vidas de los españoles. Creo un deber sagrado de conciencia advertir que antes de caer en manos de los fascistas, es preferible todo, aun cuando ese todo suponga la muerte. *El fascismo no perdona*, y lo que es peor, el fascismo, para producir el terror, su principal arma, ataca ciegamente. Que no crean los que han permanecido al margen de la lucha sin inmiscuirse en nada, que si triunfa el fascismo nada tendrán que temer. Que no crean los católicos que por el hecho de serlo se liberarán de la persecución y de la muerte. No, sé de muchos casos de personas de derecha que permanecían al margen de la lucha y que han caído; sé, igualmente, de cientos de casos de católicos fervientes alejados de toda lucha, que han caído. La gente preguntará por qué. Por varias razones: La primera y principal, porque el fascismo es esto, muerte y destrucción, y porque si no fuera así, si no sembrara el terror en su más alto grado, hubiera fracasado la sublevación, pues el pueblo en masa se habría puesto en pie contra sus verdugos. El gobierno tiene el deber de resistir mientras quede un palmo de tierra, para impedir que los españoles sean -liberados- por los nacionales, y el pueblo el deber de resistir, resistir hasta el último momento, antes de caer en poder de Franco, es decir, de la MUERTE”.
Antonio Bahamonde fue una de las personas que más cerca estuvo del genocida Queipo de Llano durante el primer año de la guerra. En sus andaduras con el carnicero, llegó a presenciar la desaparición de todos los varones de pueblos enteros, enterrar a personas vivas en fosas comunes llenas de cal viva, amputar piernas, brazos y pechos, fusilar a boleo a los hombres y mujeres que caían en poder de las hordas bárbaras, violar a mujeres en masa a plena luz del día en el Parque de María Luisa. Antonio Bahamonde sintió morir, quiso morir ante tanta aberración y murió en el exilio de tristeza, de angustia, rodeado de visiones fantasmagóricas. Todavía hoy, muchos españoles siguen gritando, ¡Franco, Franco, Franco!, muchos Alcaldes “democráticos” siguen rotulando las calles de sus pueblos con los nombres de los genocidas sin el menor rubor y muchos partidos los aplauden sin pudor… Malditos sean por siempre jamás


----------



## I. de A. (24 Ago 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *La barbarie franquista: un testimonio de excepción*
> 
> *Antonio Bahamonde* tenía una afamada papelería en *Sevilla* en los años treinta. El negocio le iba bien, era muy conservador y cuando sucedió el golpe de Estado lo apoyó creyendo en el orden que vendría detrás, pero no se implicó. Un amigo le dijo que un hombre de su situación no podía permanecer al margen del "movimiento que iba a suponer la liberación de *España* de las garras del ateísmo y el comunismo descreído".
> Bahamonde, ignorando las atrocidades cometidas por el general hasta aquel momento, medroso y al mismo tiempo esperanzado con la acción de los militares africanistas, aceptó una entrevista con *Queipo de Llano*. El sanguinario general lo recibió en *Capitanía* con un amplio dossier en el que abundaban los informes encomiásticos sobre su persona, firmados por el obispo, curas de bajo y alto rango, industriales, terrateniente, y todo tipo de "buena gente". Tras una charla preliminar, entraron en materia. Bahamonde intentó zafarse discretamente en varios momentos de la conversación, pero no lo consiguió. Al despedirse, Queipo de Llano le dijo que lo nombraba su jefe de Propaganda, avisándole, además, de que tendría que acompañarle a aquellos lugares donde todavía la hidra roja resistía.
> ...



El panfleto ese se publicó en Barcelona en 1938, cosa que omite tu fanatizador artículo.



I. de A. dijo:


> Vamos, que un tipo se pasa a los rojos y hace un panfleto propagandístico contra el General Queipo de Llano en la Barcelona rojoseparatista...
> 
> Propaganda de guerra. Claro que toda la histrolografía socialcomunista actual, 80 años después, se basa en la propaganda de guerra roja, más lo que se les va ocurriendo.





klopec dijo:


> Que Antonio Bahamonde es un embustero creador de fábulas como la del "_cura de Zafra_" hay documemtación demoledora realizada por Moisés Domínguez. Que los periodistas a los que hace referencia, como Southword, Allen y compañía, son los propagandistas que se inventaron la "_matanza de la Plaza de Toros de Badajoz_", hace menos creíble el relato.
> 
> Pero en el post anterior, el detalle que nos demuestra que todo es una patraña es el que hace referencia a los misteriosos "hermanos Burgos". SOBRE TODO PORQUE NO EXISTIERON NINGUNOS "_HERMANOS BURGOS_" cuya misión era recrear asesinatos para Queipo de Llano.
> 
> ...


----------



## I. de A. (24 Ago 2019)

*André Marty o fijar el precio de la vida humana en 75 céntimos, el precio de un cartucho*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 20 octubre, 2015
El título de esta entrada de blog es una frase textual de André Marty, el conocido como “carnicero de Albacete”, era un comunista francés que fue nombrado por Stalin inspector general de las Brigadas Internacionales (BI) y responsable de su cuartel general en la localidad castellanomanchega de Albacete. Marty fue uno de los responsables de la brutal represión a la que fueron sometidos los voluntarios de las BI por diferentes causas. Su vida, que tan solamente valía 75 céntimos para Marty, podía acabar entre torturas y asesinatos si osaban dudar de la disciplina comunista dentro del cuerpo, si solicitaban la devolución de su pasaporte o si reclamaban algún permiso concedido y no disfrutado y, por supuesto, la negativa a reengancharse tras cumplirse los seis meses que duraba su voluntariado era causa de sentencia automática de muerte. En cualquier caso, el responsable máximo de la represión sobre los interbrigadistas, como gustaban en definirse, lo tenía claro: ‘La vida de un hombre vale 75 céntimos, el precio de un cartucho’





/p>
El propio Marty reconoció haber ordenado la muerte de casi 500 brigadistas a su cargo en Albacete. El reconocimiento lo hace en una carta enviada por el francés que se encontró en los archivos de la KGB tras la caída del muro de Berlín. En la carta decía, textualmente: “no he dudado en ordenar las ejecuciones necesarias. Esas ejecuciones, en cuanto han sido dispuestas por mí no pasan de quinientas,todas ellas fundadas en la calidad criminal de los condenados”. En su misiva obvia las, al menos, cuatro ejecuciones –dos tenientes y dos sargentos-, que asesinó en presencia de la tropa en el aeródromo de Albacete para dar un escarmiento público a quien quisiera abandonar las Brigadas.




/p>
Pero no fue el francés, que volvió a su país tras la guerra donde fue diputado comunista hasta un año antes de su muerte en 1956, el único criminal que asesinó u ordenó asesinar a camaradas por su “desafección al comunismo”. Son dos docenas de dirigentes comunistas los que cometieron crímenes similares: Josip Broz “Tito”, Alexander Orlov, Erno Gerö, Emilio Kléber, Karol Swierczewky, Richard Staimer, Walter Ulbricht, Enrich Mielke, Zimbaluek, Otto Flatter, Georg Scheyer, Marcel Lantez, Vital Gayman, Martino Martini, Richard Ruegger, Vicenzo Bianco, Vittorio Vidali, Emilio Suardi, Alfred Herz o George Mink, Herman o Alexander Petrovich Ulanovsky, Palmiro Togliatti, Luigi Longo, Emil Copic, Vladimir Copic, Rudolf Frei, Moritz Bressler y Wilhelm Zeisser.




/p>
Curioso es el caso de Josip Tito, que pasaría a la historia como el comunista que mantuvo a Yugoslavia unida frente al estalinismo, y que fue un firme defensor del líder comunista soviético durante su etapa en España. Un reciente libro del periodista serbio Pero Simic, que no se ha traducido todavía en España, pero cuyo título traducido literalmente sería “Tito, el secreto del siglo”, asegura que el dirigente yugoslavo, durante su etapa en la Guerra Civil española “mató más comunistas que todo el ejército de Franco”.




/p>
Esta tropa de asesinos comunistas actuó en todo el territorio español y solían ejecutar a sus víctimas agrupadas por nacionalidades. Así, Marty llegó a ordenar la muerte de 83 belgas en un solo día, como publicó el 23 de marzo de 1939 el diario Le Populaire de Bruselas. En la prisión de Cambrils (Tarragona), el responsable comunista Otto Flatter (su nombre real era Ferenc Münnich y fue ministro del Interior en Hungría) ordenó la ejecución de 60 reclusos en su calidad de jefe de la XI Brigada Internacional.





/p>
Otros sesenta presos de la prisión que organizaron los brigadistas en el castillo de Castelldefels fueron asesinados por orden del comunista croata Emil Copic. Cincuenta más cayeron en la prisión de Horta (también en Barcelona). En el frente de Aragón, 25 voluntarios norteamericanos que pidieron volver a su país fueron abatidos en el verano de 1938, en enero del mismo año habían sido asesinados 9 alemanes integrados en la Brigada XI en Teruel y un número indeterminado fueron ejecutados en Seseña en noviembre de 1937, cinco más en Valsaín (Segovie) en mayo de 1937, tres finlandeses en Tarragona en abril de 1938, dos franceses en Pozoblanco (Córdoba), y muchos otros casos repartidos por toda la geografía española.




/p>
Hasta tal punto fue dura la represión contra los miembros de las Brigadas Internacionales que no eran sumisos a los dictados de Moscú, que muchos de ellos reflejaron estos excesos en libros escritos después de la Guerra Civil. Así, Sandor Voros, que fue comisario político de la XV Brigada aseguró: “El terror cunde en las Brigadas Internacionales. Para detener la ofensiva fascista necesitamos aviación, artillería, tanques blindados, transporte, oficiales preparados, suboficiales y combatientes. Los líderes del Kremlin piensan de otra forma; aunque nos proporcionan material, confían sobre todo en el terror. Oficiales y soldados son implacablemente ejecutados siguiendo sus órdenes. El número de víctimas es particularmente elevado entre los polacos, eslavos, alemanes y húngaros, sobre todo entre los que vinieron a España desde Moscú. Son ejecuciones sumarias que el SIM lleva a cabo en secreto en la mayoría de los casos”.






/p>
El italiano Carlo Penchienati, que participó en la Guerra de España como comandante de los voluntarios italianos alistados en la Brigada Garibaldi no dudaba en asegurar que la cheka “funcionaba a pleno rendimiento”.


----------



## I. de A. (24 Ago 2019)

GUERRA CIVIL 1936, HISTORIA, SOCIALISMO
*Los 18 mártires de Cóbreces, ahogados y descuartizados por odio a la fe – Juan E. Pflüger*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 05 octubre, 2015
Esta es la historia de los últimos mártires de la Guerra Civil beatificados el pasado domingo en Santander.
Antes de estallar la Guerra Civil el monasterio trapense de Viaceli en Cóbreces (Sanander) tenía 60 habitantes. De ellos, apenas dos docenas quedaban durante el periodo de vacaciones en verano. Tras levantamiento militar permanecieron tranquilos hasta el 20 de agosto, momento en el que el comité revolucionario publicó un bando en el que se suspendía el culto, público y privado, y quedaban incautados todos los inmuebles de la Iglesia. Cuatro días después, el alguacil municipal de Alfoz de Lloredo al frente de un grupo de milicianos se personó en el convento y requisó todos los cálices y objetos litúrgicos que había.





La situación quedó en una calma tensa en la que el edificio estuvo vigilado por milicianos, en su mayoría anarquistas y comunistas, hasta que el 8 de septiembre todos los monjes fueron reunidos a la entrada del monasterio, momento en el que se les comunicó que estaban detenidos. Fueron trasladados a Santander, todos menos los padres Eugenio y Vicente, encargados de la administración. Una vez en la ciudad quedaron detenidos, aunque fueron puestos en libertad de manera escalonada durante los siguientes quince días, y fueron acogidos en diferentes casas de vecinos, algunos en Santander y otros en Bilbao.
Varios de los padres fueron alojados en casa de los señores Aldasoro, donde se enteraron de que los hermanos Eugenio y Vicente habían sido asesinados tras recibir crueles palizas para que revelasen el paradero de un supuesto tesoro –inexistente- que estaría oculto en el convento.





El uno de diciembre de 1936, los padres fueron detenidos en dos grupos y llevados a la checa de Neila, que recibía su nombre del milicianos socialista Manuel Neila que dirigía la represión. Allí, en los días siguientes fueron llevados en dos grupos hasta el puerto de Santander, donde se les trasladó a mar abierta, fuera de la bahía y arrojados, con pesados lastres, vivos al mar donde murieron ahogados.
Los componentes del primer grupo de mártires, asesinados en la primera ronda, fueron los padres Pío Heredia, Amadeo García, Valeriano Rodríguez, Juan Bautista Ferris, Antonio Delgado, Marcelino Martín y Álvaro González, el más joven tenía 21 años, el mayor 61.
En el segundo grupo, asesinados de la misma manera dos días después, estaban los Padres Eustaquio García, Ángel de la Vega, Ezequiel Álvaro, Eulogio Álvarez y Bienvenido Mata, de entre 19 y 68 años.
De la misma congregación fueron asesinados también los Padres Leandro Gómez, de 21 años y José Camí, de 28.
También fueron beatificadas dos monjas del monasterio del Císter de Fons Salutis. La abadesa, madre María Micaela Baldovi Trull, y la Madre María de la Natividad Medes Ferris.





Micaela Baldovi, fue encarcelada junto a su hermana, Encarnación, hasta que el 9 de noviembre fueron sacadas del convento, que había sido convertido en prisión por los miembros del Frente Popular, y fusiladas en el cruce de la carretera de Benifayó. A la abadesa no se le dio el tiro de gracia y, tras ser fusilada, se la dejó agonizante hasta que fue rematada machacándole la cabeza, con tal saña que acabaron por separarle la cabeza del cuerpo”.
La hermana María de la Natividad fue conducida junto a sus hermanos –tres varones, dos de los cuales también eran religiosos- en un coche en dirección a Carlet. La religiosa fue arrojada en marcha del vehículo y aplastada por un camión que circulaba detrás que dejó su cuerpo destrozado en varios pedazos.


----------



## I. de A. (24 Ago 2019)

*La macabra diversión de los represores frentepopulistas*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 25 septiembre, 2015
Son muchos los hechos macabros perpetrados por los defensores del Frente Popular en la retaguardia durante la Guerra Civil. Una muestra de que la represión fue para muchos de ellos, además de una consigna de sus partidos, una diversión con la que pasaban buenos ratos a costa del sufrimiento de sus víctimas. Traemos hoy a Los Crímenes del Comunismo algunos hechos especialmente significativos. Algunos documentados gráficamente, otros mediante testimonios de quienes fueron testigos.

Entre estos macabros divertimientos de comunistas y anarquistas, que usaban la muerte como forma de entretenimiento. Además de violaciones, torturas, asesinatos fingidos y mutilaciones, se produjeron mofas con cadáveres en una muestra clara del poco valor que daban a la vida de quienes pensaban de manera diferente e, incluso, decenas de personas fueron quemadas vivas.




/p>
El caso de Piedaíta, Piedad Suárez de Figueroa Moya, una joven de 27 años natural de Villanueva de Alcardete (Toledo), es muy significativo. Fue detenida, torturada, violada y asesinada a principios de septiembre de 1936 junto a un grupo de cuarenta personas de la misma localidad. El día 5 de ese mes fue llevada a un lugar conocido como Casas de Luján y apartada del grupo por 13 milicianos. Allí se produjo una violación en grupo en la que participaron, al menos, tres de los milicianos, uno de los cuales le mutiló un pecho. Su agonía terminó tras ser disparada por sus propios violadores.




/p>
Dramático fue también la forma en la que fue asesinada Carmen García Moyón, de 48 años de edad, nacida en Francia pero hija de padres españoles y que residía en Segorbe (Castellón). Detenida en febrero de 1937 y llevada a una zona de la localidad conocida como el Barranco de las Cañas. Allí intentaron violarla varios milicianos, pero la resistencia de Carmen les hizo desistir y optaron por rociarla con gasolina y prenderle fuego viva muriendo entre terribles dolores mientras, aseguran varios testigos, los asesinos se reían del sufrimiento de Carmen, que fue beatificada por Juan Pablo II en 2001.




/p>
Otros ejemplos de la burla hacia el sufrimiento de las víctimas dan buena prueba de la catadura moral de los criminales que decían defender al Frente Popular. Entre sus diversiones estaban los fusilamientos falsos. Consistía en situar a un prisionero frente a un pelotón de fusilamiento y leerle una supuestas condena de muerte. A continuación quien dirigía el pelotón daba las órdenes y cuando ordenaba ¡Fuego!, o disparaban sin dar a su víctima, o las armas estaban descargadas.




/p>

En ocasiones, la brutalidad era aún mayor. Hay varios testimonios, y el Archivo Histórico guarda varios documentos gráficos, de fingidas decapitaciones de personas de derechas, que eran conducidas a las afueras de un pueblo. Se le ataba de pies y manos y se le tumbaba con la cabeza apoyada sobre un tronco. En ese momento aparecía uno de los milicianos con un hacha y le explicaba que iba a ser decapitado.




/p>
Algunos no se quedaban contentos con asustar de esa manera a los prisioneros a los que tenían detenidos. Hay documentos, como el que reproducimos en este blog, que muestran a los asesinos fotografiándose con cara sonriente junto a sus víctimas, pistola en manos, como jactándose de su “heroísmo”.





/p>

En otras ocasiones, las burlas pasaban por personas que llevaban muertos mucho tiempo, especialmente religiosos y religiosas, cuyastumbas eran profanadas y ante sus momias los milicianos, en lugar de luchar en el frente, posaban sonrientes mientras eran incapaces de ganar una sola batalla.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 Ago 2019)

La Nueve, el orgullo de España

La compañía de antifascistas españoles de la División Acorazada del general Leclerc entró en la historia hace hoy 75 años al liberar el ayuntamiento de París y detener al comandante de los nazis antes de retomar una participación en la II Guerra Mundial que finalizaría en mayo del año siguiente con la toma del Nido de Águilas, el refugio de Hitler en los Alpes bávaros.

Los soldados de La Nueve fueron, hoy hace 75 años, los primeros en entrar en París para liberarlo de la ocupación nazi. Y lo hicieron bajo dos banderas tricolores, la de la Segunda República española, su país, y la de Francia, el que acogería como paisanos a los supervivientes de esta legendaria unidad del Ejército de Liberación al acabar la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

Alrededor de setenta miembros de La Nueve, como se conocía a la Novena Compañía [del Tercer Batallón del comandante Joseph Putz] de la División Leclerc, fueron los primeros en llegar, a las nueve de la noche del 24 de agosto de 1944, al Ayuntamiento de París, donde se habían atrincherado miembros de la resistencia y ciudadanos, para liberarlo. En los vehículos de las fuerzas aliadas que vieron desde el edificio podían leerse rótulos como “Guadalajara”, el primero en llegar, “Ebro”, “Belchite”, “Teruel”, “Brunete” o “Jarama”, nombres de batallas de la guerra civil que los republicanos habían pintado en los capós.

Unas horas antes, esta fuerza de combate, la única de las tropas de liberación en la que el castellano era la lengua vehicular tras haber sido fundada casi exclusivamente con españoles (144 de 160), habían sido los primeros en entrar en la ciudad. Y, unas horas después, tres de sus integrantes, detenían a Dietrich con Choltitz, el comandante de las fuerzas de ocupación nazis, en el Hotel Meurice, donde estaba instalado el alto mando.

Los soldados de La Nueve fueron los primeros en entrar en París para liberarlo de la ocupación nazi


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 Ago 2019)




----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 Ago 2019)

*La Ruta de La Nueve*




— _Es necesario no cumplir órdenes idiotas [...] Dronne, vaya derecho a París, entre en París_.
— _Muy bien mi general, pero no tengo más que dos secciones. Necesitaría más fuerzas._
— _Tome lo que encuentre y deprisa._
— _Si he comprendido bien, rodeo los puntos fuertes alemanes y evito entretenerme. Objetivo, el corazón de París._
— _Eso es. Pase por donde pueda. Diga a los parisinos y a la resistencia que no pierdan el valor, que mañana por la mañana la división al completo estará en París._


París, 13 de septiembre de 2015. Aprovechando nuestra estancia en la ciudad con motivo de la asistencia a la Fête de l'Humanité, nos propusimos realizar el mismo recorrido de La Nueve el 24 de agosto de 1944, cuando dos secciones de la Compañía, una de ellas encabezada por el Capitán Dronne y la otra por el Teniente Amado Granell, compuestas por 120 hombres y 22 vehículos, entraron en la capital francesa. Leclerc había decidido que la Novena Compañía, compuesta en su mayoría por españoles, cubierta de gloria en miles de acciones, debía ser la primera en entrar en París.

Hoy, como cada 24 de agosto, queremos recordar la gesta de estos hombres, republicanos españoles, para que no se pierda su memoria y su largo camino de lucha y sacrificio que concluyó con la liberación de Europa.

La Nueve partió en dirección a Paris desde Limours a las siete de la mañana del 24 de agosto. La ruta de La Nueve, con un recorrido de aproximadamente tres kilómetros, transcurre desde la Porte d'Italia hasta el Hotel de Ville, el mismo espacio que vivió las proclamaciones de la República en 1848 y 1870 y la Commune de marzo de 1971. 

Nosotros la realizamos a la inversa, partiendo de la Plaza del Ayuntamiento de París, a la que llegó Granell y sus hombres a las 21:22 h. de aquel glorioso 24 de agosto, a la luz de antorchas ya que la electricidad estaba cortada y cuando el semioruga _Ebro_ efectuó los primeros disparos contra el enemigo alemán, y fue retransmitido un mensaje por radio que indicaba: _«Misión cumplida, estamos ante el Hotel de Ville»_


Placa situada en el edificio de la Alcaldía, frente al Ayuntamiento (Hotel de Ville)


Plaza en el Muelle del Hotel de Ville. (Quai de l'Hotel de Ville) Orilla derecha del muelle, frente al Sena


Placa en el Boulevard Henri IV. Fue erigida en los actos del 60 aniversario de la liberación


Placa del Puente de Austerlitz. Los integrantes de La Nueve atravesaron el Sena por este puente considerado el más ancho de París,
situado al lado de la estación de trenes del mismo nombre para continuar a lo largo de los muelles de la orilla derecha.

Placa en el Boulevard de l'Hopital. Se encuentra en un edificio público.


Placa situada en la fachada de un edificio de viviendas frente la número 15 de la Rue Squirol




Placa de la Plaza Pinel. Se encuentra dentro de un jardín situado en un lateral de la plaza


Placa de la Rue Nationale. Se encuentra en la fachada de un edificio de viviendas


Placa en la Plaza Nationale. Se encuentra en una zona ajardinada en el centro de la plaza.


Placa situada en la fachada del Colegio de la Calle Baudricourt núm. 55. De 1942 a 1944 numerosos alumnos de esta Escuela
Infantil fueron deportados y exterminados en campos nazis con la complicidad del gobierno de Vichy



Placa situada sobre la verja de acceso a unos jardines en la Avda. de Italia


A las 20:45 horas del 24 de agosto de 1944 La Nueve alcanza la Puerta de Italia (Porte d'Italie). La plaza se encuentra llena de personas que en un primer momento piensan que se trata de alemanes. Cuando descubren su identidad gritan: "los franceses, son los franceses".

Los tanques y blindados que se presentan ante ellos llevan pintados en sus costados los colores de la bandera republicana española y en sus morros los nombres de Belchite, Ebro, Guadalajara, Teruel, Madrid ... como símbolo del recuerdo y de la lucha que emprendieron nueve años atrás. París aplaude, besa, abraza, canta a los españoles.

Dronne, que se encuentra a la cabeza de la marcha, decide ir al Ayuntamiento, pero no conoce el itinerario. Dikran, un armenio sorbre una motocicleta, se ofrece como guía.

Los españoles, desde que penetran en los arrabales de París, enarbolan la bandera tricolor y gritan: _«_Somos rojos españoles_»_. El capitán Dronne escribiría después: _«_Yo no sé de dónde sacaron aquellas banderas, pero como en realidad era la bandera de su patria, nadie hizo la menor objeción._»_

La noche del 24 de agosto de 1944, la noche de la liberación de París, los españoles de La Nueve que pudieron dormir soñaron en la liberación de España, porque sabían, que _«un pueblo no está vencido mientras no se resigna a serlo»_. Ellos nunca se resignaron y continuaron luchando. Al final de la guerra, de los ciento cincuenta españoles que componían La Nueve, tan sólo quedaron vivos dieciséis.

Tuvieron que pasar sesenta años para que el mundo supiera que habían arriesgado su vida por Francia y por la Libertad. _«Por la libertad como por el honor, se puede y se debe arriesgar la vida»._


----------



## I. de A. (24 Ago 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 144361





I. de A. dijo:


> Eso es absurdo. La secuencia es: los rojos se dedican a masacrar de forma planificada, desde el primer día de guerra (y antes en menor escala, mención especial a Asturias y el golpe de 1934), a miles de personas (además de torturas, etc.) por su religión, ideas políticas, etc. Los vencedores pillan a los asesinos que no han podido escapar, generalmente asesinos de base (los peces gordos han huido con el botín rapiñado dejándoles en la estacada) y los condenan a distintas penas, incluidas de muerte (incluidos indultos).
> 
> El equidistante (que tiene que ser por fuerza un rojo fanático maldisimulando) dice que los dos son iguales, si no peores los que hacen justicia.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 Ago 2019)

*La verdad de Cuelgamuros que mi abuelo no quiso contar*
El ingeniero depurado Carlos Fernández Casado tuvo que calcular la Cruz del Valle de los Caídos para evitar una catástrofe humana
RITAMA MUÑOZ ROJAS

El silencio sigue ocultando pequeños o grandes relatos familiares que tienen relación con la guerra civil o la dictadura. Por las razones que sean. La historia de la construcción de la Cruz del Valle de los Caídos es una de ellas. Rompo ahora ese silencio que siempre se respetó en mi familia porque ése fue el deseo de mis abuelos, Carlos Fernández Casado y Ritama Troyano de los Ríos, para contar la verdad sobre el ingeniero republicano que calculó la Cruz de Cuelgamuros. ¿El motivo? Ha sucedido lo que ellos quisieron evitar a toda costa, lo que más les podría haber dolido, lo más detestable: ver su nombre escrito junto al del dictador, relacionarle con ese régimen que rompió tantas familias, la suya también. Y además, junto a datos falsos. 

Como periodista, siempre he querido contar que la Cruz del Valle de los Caídos la tuvo que calcular un ingeniero de caminos depurado para evitar que las fantasías faraónicas del dictador se llevaran por delante vidas humanas, las de los condenados que allí trabajaban esclavizados. Como orgullosa nieta, también me hubiera gustado hablar de la valentía y la dignidad de Carlos Fernández Casado cuando Félix Huarte le pidió y le insistió en que colaborara en la construcción de esa obra faraónica que comenzaba a gestarse. 

Félix Huarte sabía bien que Fernández Casado (1905-1988) era un ingeniero civil excepcional con una inteligencia fuera de lo normal. Las obras realizadas durante la República dan fe de ello. Había terminado la carrera con 19 años; poco después obtenía el título de ingeniero de Telecomunicaciones en París. Hizo además otras tres carreras: Derecho, Filosofía y Letras y, ya muy mayor, Psicología. En 1935, inventó un método de cálculo que se ha usado hasta la aparición de las computadoras, y con el que han estudiado decenas de generaciones de ingenieros, _Cálculo de estructuras reticulares _(no es el caso ahora hablar de la inabarcable obra de mi abuelo, de sus publicaciones, sus investigaciones; otros ya lo han hecho mucho mejor de lo que yo pueda aportar). Durante la guerra civil, que pasó en Madrid, Fernández Casado formó parte de la División de Defensa Antiaérea y proyectó varios refugios antiaéreos de hormigón.

En los años cuarenta, Huarte le había acogido en su empresa justo cuando estaba tomando la decisión de exiliarse con su familia: en España se le daba la espalda (no es una metáfora) pues era bien conocido por todos su pasado republicano (entre otras cosas, estaba casado con una sobrina de Fernando de los Ríos). En los primeros años del franquismo, Fernández Casado era un ingeniero depurado, como tantos y tantos. Desde luego, la ayuda de Félix Huarte fue importantísima para la familia Fernández Casado.

El problema se presentó de nuevo cuando se pone en marcha la construcción del Valle de los Caídos, proyecto que se adjudica a la empresa de Félix Huarte, Huarte y Cia SA. Felix Huarte le pidió que participara en ellas. Le insistió y le insistió. Y mi abuelo, jugándose otra vez su trabajo, su futuro profesional y el de su familia dijo, mantuvo y repitió que “de ninguna manera”. Entonces se produjo la conversación que me contó alguna vez mi abuela: “Pero don Carlos, esto es para mayor gloria de España”, y mi abuelo contestó: “No, esto es para mayor gloria de Franco”.

Félix Huarte respetó la decisión de mi abuelo y Carlos Fernández Casado no tomó parte en la construcción del Valle de los Caídos. Hasta que un día, a las tantas de la noche, sonó el teléfono y mi abuelo salió corriendo de casa. Mi abuela también me ha contado esto, aunque no le gustaba nada hablar de ello. La cruz gigantesca de Cuelgamuros se caía. No había manera de sujetarla y, lo peor, no había manera de hacer entrar en razón al dictador; se había empeñado en levantar una cruz de proporciones descomunales y verdaderamente desmedidas para un lugar con vientos tan fuertes como lo es esa zona de la sierra de Guadarrama.
Por supuesto, y ante semejante panorama, mi abuelo calculó la Cruz de Cuelgamuros. Lo hizo para salvar vidas humanas, y puso dos condiciones: que jamás apareciera su nombre vinculado a semejante edificación y no cobrar nada por ello. Eso también se había respetado siempre, hasta ahora. Y ésa es la razón por la que el nombre de Fernández Casado no ha aparecido nunca vinculado a esa obra faraónica y terrible que representa lo opuesto al pensamiento, vida y obra del ingeniero Carlos Fernández Casado. Y al ejemplo que nos ha dejado, a sus descendientes y a sus discípulos como persona firme, comprometida, progresista, solidaria y de una bondad infinita.


----------



## I. de A. (24 Ago 2019)

*Fusilando entre ‘porvos con la Lola’ y ‘dormidas’ con el camarada Palomeque*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 06 octubre, 2015

La Guerra Civil nos ha dejado importantes documentos que permiten rehacer el día a día en la retaguardia del bando frentepopulista. En algunos casos, muchos de estos documentos arrojan luz sobre la realidad de la represión en el bando del Frente Popular. Otras, dan una muestra clara del concepto que de la mujer tenían en la milicias populares. Lejos de esa imagen que pretenden darnos de milicianas aguerridas que luchaban fusil al hombro como “uno más”, mostraremos aquí el uso sexual que de la mujer se permitía a los soldados.
PUBLICIDAD
Reproduciremos y comentaremos cuatro documentos, tres de ellos corresponden al comité de milicias de Toledo, el último al de Játiva.Todos son igualmente significativos por su carácter criminal o por su más que claro machismo y utilización de la mujer para solaz de la tropa masculina.
El primero de los documentos es un permiso realizado por el Comité de Milicias de Toledo que autoriza en representación de éste “a los camaradas Nibaldo Pérez y Eugenio Suárez para que entren en casas particulares, bancos, etc, etc,… (sic) para la incautación de todo lo que crean conveniente a favor de nuestra causa, como para fusilar a todos los que opongan resistencia y no sean defensores de nuestra causa”. Y termina este cheque en blanco para asesinar con tres significativas soflamas: “¡VIVA EL COMUNISMO!, ¡VIVVA EL COMITÉ DE MILICIAS! Y ¡VIVA RUSIA!”.







A parte de la brutalidad que muestra esta autorización, el documento rompe la idea de que la represión en el bando del Frente Popular fue algo espontáneo. Este documento demuestra que quienes actuaron sembrando el terror y la muerte en las retaguardias lo hacían con el mandato del denominado “poder establecido” y que cumplían con las labores encomendadas por sus responsables.
El segundo de los documentos fue una autorización a un miliciano, el camarada Juan Palomeque, para mantener “dormidas” con la mujer que quiera. Un auténtico derecho de pernada que obligaba a las mujeres elegidas a pasar la noche con el “aguerrido revolucionario”.






El texto, que se encontraba impreso a máquina de escribir, dice literalmente “Vale por diez dormidas con el camarada Juan Palomeque con la mujer que quiera” y contenía la numeración del 1 al 10 con los primeros ocho números tachados, lo que demuestra que hizo uso de sus prebendas en esas ocasiones.
El siguiente documento es un “Vale por seis porvos con la Lola” y está firmado en Toledo el 21 de septiembre de 1936 –una semana antes de la toma de la ciudad por las tropas nacionales-. Al final del documento aparece escrito a mano la expresión “No se puede trasferí”, es decir, que el derecho carnal sobre la Lola era personal e intransferible.







El cuarto de los documentos es un bando reproducido en una imprenta y, a diferencia de los tres anteriores, no está dictado en la ciudad de Toledo, sino en el municipio valenciano de Játiva. El documento establece la obligación de todos los habitantes de la localidad de hacer entrega de los objetos religiosos de que dispusieran en sus casas. Estos debían de ser entregados en la plaza pública más cercana a su domicilio, salvo aquellos que tengan “valor material” o sean “metales preciosos”, que deberían ser entregados en el Departamento de Orden Público del Comité.







Para el cumplimiento de estas órdenes dan cinco días, pasados los cuales “se realizará una investigación (léase registro) en todos los domicilios y en el que se encontrasen objetos de los indicados serán declarados facciosos sus moradores y en tal carácter serán pasados por las armas”.

Sólo a título informativo, reproducimos una parte de los crímenes cometidos en la localidad de Játiva durante la Guerra Civil, en gran medida como consecuencia de bandos como el que hemos publicado.





/p>




/




/


----------



## I. de A. (24 Ago 2019)

*¿A qué se refieren los podemitas con ‘Arderéis como en el 36’?*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 17 junio, 2015
“¡Arderéis como en el 36!” El grito de guerra con el que algunos pretenden reivindicar, desde el entorno de Podemos y su planteamiento del laicismo más radical, los ataques a la Iglesia nos lleva a alguno de los episodios más negros de nuestro pasado reciente. No solamente por la brutalidad criminal que reivindican, sino por los hechos que pretenden conmemorar, conviene recordar qué están demandando los bárbaros de hoy, herederos intelectuales de aquellos otros bárbaros que cometieron crímenes como el martirio de los 51 claretianos de Barbastro.

La comunidad claretiana misionera de Barbastro estaba formada por 60 miembros: nueve sacerdotes –de los que tres tenían el rango de superiores de la congregación-, doce hermanos y 39 seminaristas. Desde que se inició el alzamiento militar en los territorios españoles de Ceuta y Melilla habían vivido casi enclaustrados en el interior de la sede congregacional hasta que el 20 de julio irrumpieron violentamente un grupo de milicianos comunistas y anarquistas armados que, en lugar de luchar en el frente se dedicaron a la represión en la retaguardia, y que con la excusa de que los religiosos estaban almacenando armas para los sublevados, armas que jamás se encontraron como es lógico, detuvieron a los tres superiores y confinaron en la escuela de los Escolapios al resto de los claretianos.




/p>
Desde el primer momento quedó claro que la búsqueda de armas solamente era una excusa ya que los testimonios escritos por los seminaristas en sillas, paredes, y cualquier papel al que tenían acceso (incluso en los envoltorios de los alimentos) dejan claro que lo que pretendían era su apostasía y la explicación de comunistas y anarquistas de que lo que odiaban no eran “sus personas, sino sus creencias y sus hábitos negros”.




/p>
Los asesinatos sin juicio previo empezaron pronto. El 2 de agosto tras ser martirizados, apaleados y vejados, los tres superiores de la congregación fueron fusilados. Mientras, los jóvenes seminaristas eran tentados llegando a introducir a prostitutas en su lugar de reclusión para intentar tentarlos. Del mismo modo, eran frecuentes las palizas y las agresiones físicas y verbales.
El 12 de agosto asesinaron a otro grupo de seis, el resto entre los días 13, 15 y 18 del mismo mes. Así hasta un total de 51 asesinatos, junto a una ladera con una fosa común cavada donde eran arrojados los cuerpos, según la autopsia recogida en la Causa General, “sin tiro de gracia” y algunos de los cuerpos “con decenas de fracturas” que dejaban clara la tortura a la que habían sido sometidos.




/p>

Junto a los mártires de Barbastro fue asesinado Ceferino Giménez ‘El Pelé’, un gitano de gran devoción religiosa que fue golpeado y asesinado por negarse a entregar un rosario bendecido que pretendían profanar. ‘El Pelé’ se ha convertido en el primer gitano beatificado por la Iglesia Católica, al igual que sus 51 compañeros de martirio.
En este mismo contexto y con los mismos autores materiales fue brutalmente torturado y asesinado el obispo de Barbastro, Monseñor Florentino Asensio. Detenido el 18 de julio, se le encarceló en las celdas municipales el día 22. El 8 de agosto le trasladaron a una zona solitaria de la cárcel municipal donde fue torturado durante horas, llegando los anarquistas y comunistas a cortarle los testículos en la orgía de odio que vomitaron en aquellos días en la población en la que todos se conocían, puesto que no superaba los 7.000 vecinos.
Monseñor Asensio fue asesinado en la madrugada del día 9 de agosto y su cuerpo, tras arrancarle la dentadura, mutilarlo y robarle la ropa que vestía, fue arrojado a la fosa común en la que reposaban los restos de los 51 claretianos y ‘El Pelé’.




nbsp;
Barbastro es solo una muestra de los incendios de 1936 que los “podemitas” piden que se repitan. En esa localidad de Huesca los número lo dejan claro: fueron incendiados 14 edificios religiosos; asesinaron a 123 de los 140 religiosos que había en el pueblo, además del presidente de la Acción Católica local; también la represión se cebó sobre los falangistas que fueron sacados por la noche de sus casas y fusilados por los milicianos en un número no concretado que va de las 13 a las 19 víctimas; y 15 personas reconocidas como derechistas también recibieron el mismo “castigo revolucionario”. Es solamente un ejemplo de lo que supuso que en 1936 ardieran los templos ¿es esto lo que reivindican los «podemitas»?


----------



## I. de A. (24 Ago 2019)

*¿A qué se refieren los podemitas con ‘Arderéis como en el 36’? (2ª parte)*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 22 junio, 2015
El 18 de julio de 1936, pese a la férrea censura de prensa impuesta por el Gobierno revolucionario del Frente Popular, toda España conocía ya el pronunciamiento militar de la víspera en las guarniciones de Ceuta y Melilla. Una de las respuestas inmediata de los revolucionarios fue el ataque a la Iglesia, eso que los podemitas reivindican con su lema “Arderéis como en el 36”.





/p>
Si nos centramos en Madrid, la destrucción de los centros religiosos, con el correspondiente patrimonio cultural y los asesinatos de religiosos, es suficientemente elocuente de qué anhelan los representantes y seguidores de la nueva izquierda seguidora de Podemos.
En Madrid había antes de empezar la Guerra Civil 210 iglesias. En 1939, tras la derrota del Frente Popular el resultado era el siguiente: 45 habían sido destruidas totalmente, 56 habían sufrido daños en más del 50% de su estructura, 84 tuvieron daños leves que afectaron a entre el 25 y el 50% del total del edifico, 14 fueron dañadas en menos del 25% y solamente 11 no recibieron daños en su estructura.Independientemente de los destrozos causados por la turba, las 210 iglesias fueron saqueadas.




/p>
Entre estos templos y edificios dañados había algunos de tanto valor como la parroquia de San Andrés, la parroquia de Nuestra Señora de los Ángeles, Nuestra Señora de Covadonga, San Antonio de la Florida, el oratorio de Nuestra Señora de Lourdes, el convento de San Plácido,…. y todos ellos con su rico patrimonio dentro.




/p>
Aparejado a la destrucción, quema y saqueo de templos se produjo el asesinato de religiosos y católicos, que también empezaron desde el primer momento. El mismo 18 de julio fueron asesinados una docena de miembros de Acción Católica cuando acudieron a sofocar el incendio de la parroquia de San Andrés, ese día también fue asesinado el párroco de Nuestra Señora de los Dolores y tres sacerdotes de edad muy avanzada y enfermos que se encontraban ingresados en la Mutua del Clero.
En los días que van del 20 al 30 de julio fueron asesinados 43 religiosos más, esto era solamente un adelanto de lo que fue el desarrollo posterior del exterminio de religiosos. Solamente en Madrid fueron asesinados 451 religiosos, 73 religiosas y más de 2.500 personas vinculadas a movimientos de laicos de la Iglesia como la Adoración Nocturna y Acción Católica.


----------



## I. de A. (24 Ago 2019)

*¿A qué se refieren los podemitas con ‘Arderéis como en el 36’? (3ª parte)*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 25 junio, 2015
Continuamos con la serie centrada en explicar qué significa el grito de guerra enarbolado por algunos podemitas y la izquierda radical: “Arderéis como en el 36”. Aquellos miles de asesinatos de hace casi 80 años vuelven a cobrar actualidad gracias al nuevo ataque anticatólico que padece España.

Esta vez nos centraremos en la crueldad del martirio de los dominicos de Almagro. Los estudios que se realizaban en el convento de esa localidad de Ciudad Real habían concluido con el inicio del verano y solo una treintena de frailes y estudiantes permanecían en las instalaciones.
El 18 de julio, tras el levantamiento militar los religiosos empezaron a percibir un aumento de los insultos y las amenazas por parte de un sector de la población dirigido desde el ateneo libertario. Tres días después, varios miembros de esta institución anarquista quemaron la Iglesia de la Madre de Dios, próxima al convento. Cuando varios de los religiosos acudieron a sofocar el incendio fueron agredidos por la turba que saqueaba el interior del templo mientras prendían el fuego. Al frente de la gente estaban los dirigentes del ateneo libertario que llevaban desde el principio de la guerra insistiendo al alcalde, el socialista Daniel García Pozo, para que les permitiera fusilar a los religiosos.




/p>
El alcalde propuso que los dominicos abandonaran el convento y se instalasen en casas particulares tras enterarse de que los anarquistas estaban planeando incendiar el edificio con sus habitantes dentro. Sin embargo, la presión de los miembros del ateneo libertario obligó a que los religiosos fueran reubicados en una casa abandonada. Para intentar que no fueran asesinados en la localidad, el alcalde les facilitó poco a poco salvoconductos para que fueran abandonando Almagro.
Sin embargo, los anarquistas los seguían en sus desplazamientos para que fueran detenidos y asesinados en las poblaciones en las que eran interceptados. Así, tres religiosos fueron asesinados en Miguelturra y otros tantos en Manzanares, algunos de ellos fueron torturados y mutilados antes de recibir la descarga del pelotón de fusilamiento.




/p>
El grueso de los dominicos fue fusilado el día 13 de agosto en Almagro para evitar que fueran trasladados a Madrid a instancias del alcalde socialista. Por la noche fueronllevados a un descampado próximo al municipio donde fueron fusilados uno a uno en presencia del resto de los miembros de la congregación. Mientras les disparaban, eran insultados e instados a blasfemar y abandonar la fe.





/p>
Los restos de los 27 mártires de Almagro fueron recuperados tras la Guerra Civil y enterrados en la capilla del convento en el que fueron detenidosen la noche del 23 de julio de 1936.


----------



## I. de A. (24 Ago 2019)

*El Valle de los Caídos: Cuando la verdad resulta sonrojante*
El historiador, Fernando Paz, analiza para Actuall todas las mentiras del relato oficial referente al Valle de los Caídos.
Por
Fernando Paz
- 
16/05/2016
https://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.actuall.com%2Fcriterio%2Fdemocracia%2Fel-valle-de-los-caidos-cuando-la-verdad-resulta-sonrojante%2F
https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?text=El+Valle+de+los+Ca%C3%ADdos%3A+Cuando+la+verdad+resulta+sonrojante&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.actuall.com%2Fcriterio%2Fdemocracia%2Fel-valle-de-los-caidos-cuando-la-verdad-resulta-sonrojante%2F&via=actuallcom
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/whatsapp%3A//send?text=El+Valle+de+los+Ca%C3%ADdos%3A+Cuando+la+verdad+resulta+sonrojante%20%0A%0A%20https%3A//www.actuall.com/criterio/democracia/el-valle-de-los-caidos-cuando-la-verdad-resulta-sonrojante/
https://www.linkedin.com/shareArticle?mini=true&url=https://www.actuall.com/criterio/democracia/el-valle-de-los-caidos-cuando-la-verdad-resulta-sonrojante/&title=El+Valle+de+los+Ca%C3%ADdos%3A+Cuando+la+verdad+resulta+sonrojante

https://www.actuall.com/criterio/democracia/el-valle-de-los-caidos-cuando-la-verdad-resulta-sonrojante/#
https://telegram.me/share/url?url=https://www.actuall.com/criterio/democracia/el-valle-de-los-caidos-cuando-la-verdad-resulta-sonrojante/&text=El+Valle+de+los+Ca%C3%ADdos%3A+Cuando+la+verdad+resulta+sonrojante




Visita de Franco y Carmen Polo a las obras del Valle de los Caídos, en 1940/Fuente:EFE.
Hace unos días, el juzgado de San Lorenzo de El Escorial –en una decisión cuando menos irresponsable- *autorizó la apertura de los osarios de la Basilica del Valle de los Caídos*, contraviniendo los acuerdos adoptados por Patrimonio Nacional y frente a la evidencia de que las personas cuyos restos se reclaman no figuran en ninguno de los listados de traslado a estos enterramientos,* ni tan siquiera en el mapa de fosas* elaborado por el Ministerio de Justicia.
Además, la búsqueda en los columbarios para su identificación supondría la *manipulación de otros restos humanos,* lo que violaría los derechos de los familiares de estos, incurriendo en un *delito de profanación* tipificado en el artículo 526 del Código Penal. Los informes forenses, como ha recordado la Asociación para la Defensa del Valle de los Caídos, han dejado clara la imposibilidad de identificación por su “*complejidad extrema, dado el elevado número de individuos, la ausencia de controles definitivos en los columbarios”*, lo que supondría un “estudio antropológico muy complejo por el elevado número de individuos y mezcla de restos óseos”.
Actuall depende del apoyo de lectores como tú para seguir defendiendo la cultura de la vida, la familia y las libertades.
Haz un donativo ahora
A la vista de los argumentos, la pugna debería darse por cerrada. Y, sin embargo, no es así porque, en definitiva *¿quién ha dicho que lo que aquí importe sea la razón?*
Parece evidente que la reclamación no es más que el enésimo *ataque por parte de las asociaciones de la Memoria Histórica,* en una obscena utilización de las víctimas que sólo busca reabrir la polémica. Una interesada polémica alentada, a su vez, por ciertos desahogados –si en su día davides frente a goliaths, hoy perezosos bufones- acaso porque la vida les sería insoportable sin la permanente adulación de los hierofantes.
*Un buen puñado de mentiras*
Digámoslo con rotunda claridad: todo el relato oficial referente al Valle de los Caídos es una enorme mentira en sí mismo. Dicho relato oficial, por resumirlo, viene a decir que el Valle de los Caídos fue construido por unos veinte mil presos políticos mantenidos en un régimen de esclavitud, para levantar el mausoleo en el que habría de ser enterrado Franco; *la faraónica obra*–que habría costado una gran cantidad de muertos- *exigió una ingente cantidad de dinero al Estado en una época en la que el país era pobre,* para conmemorar, en definitiva, la victoria de media España sobre la otra media.


> El Valle de los Caídos no fue construido por dos decenas de miles de presos políticos



Bien, pues todas las afirmaciones que contiene dicho relato son falsas. En primer lugar, una necesaria precisión numérica, porque el Valle de los Caídos no fue construido por esas dos decenas de miles de presos políticos, sino que, entre los 3.000 que participaron en su construcción, el porcentaje de presos rara vez pasó del 50%, alcanzando un total de 2.000 a lo largo del tiempo. *Diez veces menos que la cifra que quiere la propaganda.* Los presos políticos, además, colaboraron en las obras sólo entre 1943 y 1950 (hay que tener en cuenta que estas comenzaron en 1940 y concluyeron en 1959), y *durante los ocho primeros años no se produjo una sola muerte.* El dr. Angel Lausín, médico de las obras, contabilizó un total de *15 accidentes mortales* entre 1943 y 1962, tanto de presos como de trabajadores libres, lo que representa *una cifra ciertamente baja para obras de este tipo* durante tanto tiempo.
El general Franco visitando las obras del Valle de los Caídos.
En cuanto al _régimen de esclavitud_, baste con decir que* quienes trabajaron en el Valle de los Caídos lo hicieron de forma completamente voluntaria*, lo que no resulta extraño: *se llegaba a redimir hasta seis días de condena por cada uno de trabajo*, y las actividades culturales, la lectura de libros o y hasta la observación de una conducta piadosa, servían para acortar la condena.
Los presos *cobraban un jornal que era muy semejante o idéntico al de los trabajadores libres*, y la alimentación –de buena calidad por todos los conceptos, y más en la España de la época- era la misma; el gasto diario de esta partida por preso era de 7 pesetas, mientras que en los cuarteles no llegaba a 6. Su jornada también era la misma, y *cobraban las horas extraordinarias* y el destajo exactamente igual que los trabajadores. Para los turnos de noche incluso se pedía la conformidad de los reclusos. La labor más dura y peligrosa, además -la perforación de la cripta- fue realizada por trabajadores libres.
Las autoridades facilitaron la escolarización de los hijos de los presos, y a los trabajadores -algunos de los cuales eran antiguos presos- se les recolocó cuando se terminaron las obras y *se les facilitó la obtención de viviendas en Madrid.
Los domingos por la tarde no se hacía recuento de presos para no molestar a las familias*que estaban de visita, lo que algunos aprovecharon para fugarse, pese a lo cual no se alteró la costumbre. En verano, la poblacion aumentaba notablemente por los parientes que se establecían en las viviendas de los presos, que en ocasiones incluso bajaban a El Escorial sin vigilancia, según testimonio de penados comunistas. Muchos de ellos continuaron como trabajadores en el Valle de los Caídos una vez cumplida su condena.


> El 75% de su coste se financió con el sobrante de las donaciones voluntarias al bando nacional durante la guerra civil



En cuanto a la financiación, el Valle de los Caídos *no supuso el desembolso de una sola peseta de dinero público.* El 75% de su coste se financió con el sobrante de las donaciones voluntarias al bando nacional durante la guerra civil y el 25% restante salió de dos sorteos extraordinarios de Lotería Nacional que tuvieron lugar a partir de 1957.
Y por cierto, que *Franco jamás pensó en ser enterrado allí.* Disponía de un panteón en el cementerio de El Pardo, que había adecuado convenientemente porque su diseño primero le parecía excesivamente ostentoso. Por tanto, *el Valle de los Caídos no fue concebido en absoluto como su mausoleo ni nada que se le parezca*. Si hoy el Caudillo se encuentra allí enterrado fue *por decisión de Juan Carlos I* (a instancias de Arias Navarro) , un par de semanas antes de que tomase posesión como jefe de Estado.


> La lápida de Franco tiene inscrito el nombre del fundador de la Falange, José Antonio Primo de Rivera, por el reverso



Precisamente porque no estaba previsto el entierro de Franco, hubo que hacer un hueco a toda prisa en la parte trasera del presbiterio. Y como, lógicamente, no se disponía de una lápida adecuada, *se recuperó una que había sido desechada cuando se enterró a José Antonio en 1959*, por lo que la lápida de Franco tiene inscrito el nombre del fundador de la Falange por el reverso.
Lápida de Franco en el Valle de los Caídos.
En mayo de 1958 se publicó en toda la prensa nacional una nota referida a la finalidad de la construcción del Valle de los Caídos: en ella se manifestaba la intención de *acoger a todos los caídos “sin distinción del campo en el que combatieron, según exige el espíritu cristiano que inspiró aquella magna obra;* con tal de que fueran de nacionalidad española y de religión católica.” Es decir, que estuvieran bautizados, lo que equivale decir, en la España de entonces, a todos. Una reconciliación a la sombra generosa de la Cruz, desde luego.
La comparación entre quienes, con una guerra civil aún fresca en la memoria, quisieron la reconciliación, y quienes alientan el odio inextinguible del resentimiento ochenta años más tarde no puede ser más sonrojante.


----------



## I. de A. (24 Ago 2019)

EL TESTIMONIO DE JUAN DE ÁVALOS
*La verdad del Valle de los Caídos, según uno de sus escultores*
La Gaceta 
España/ 25 junio, 2018









> El republicano Juan de Ávalos reconoció en varias entrevistas que Franco nunca quiso enterrarse en el Valle de los Caídos, un monumento a la reconciliación.




En plena polémica por la exhumación de Francisco Franco que pretende acometer el Gobierno del PSOE, el periodista del Grupo Intereconomía Rafael Núñez Huesca ha rescatado en Twitter dos entrevistas a uno de los escultores del Valle de los Caídos, el republicano Juan de Ávalos, en las incidió en el carácter «reconciliador» del monumento.



En el programa ‘Tal cual’ de La 2, Ávalos recordó que el Valle de los Caídos se creó para «olvidar ese rencor y ese orden existente» y que el general nunca quiso enterrarse allí, y mostró su disgusto por la polémica que en 1992 seguía generando la Guerra Civil -«los que podíamos tener rencor, lo hemos olvidado», dijo-.




También aseguró que el monumento inaugurado en 1959 no contaba con escenas alusivas al conflicto bélico porque advirtió a Franco que al enterrar juntos a combatientes de los dos bandos «no debía herir a nadie».

Y lanzó un mensaje a los que entonces -y ahora- llamaban a «desmantelar el Valle de los Caídos»: «me río porque tienen que poner una cantidad de dinamita en la obra que yo he hecho que va a ser terrible».

En otra entrevista concedida en 2004, dos años antes de su muerte, el escultor -número siete del PSOE en Mérida- afirmó que nunca habló con Franco sobre lo que había que hacer en el Valle de los Caídos y negó que hubiera prisioneros.


Es preciso señalar que el presidente del Gobierno Pedro Sánchez está decidido a exhumar los restos de Franco del Valle de los Caídos para convertir ese lugar en un «centro de homenaje a las víctimas y de reconciliación», aunque ha dicho que «no es inminente».
La medida está recogida en la totalitaria propuesta de reforma de la Ley de Memoria Histórica que el PSOE registró en el Congreso el pasado año y que establece expresamente que los restos de Franco se sacarían de allí, mientras que los de José Antonio Primo de Rivera se trasladarían a un lugar no preeminente del recinto o al que designe su familia, y cuenta con la oposición de la Fundación Nacional Francisco Franco (FNFF) y de su familia, que en una carta firmada por su nieto Francis Franco al líder del PSOE le llama a no exhumar a su abuelo.


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Ago 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> El siguiente documento es un “Vale por seis porvos con la Lola” y está firmado en Toledo el 21 de septiembre de 1936 –una semana antes de la toma de la ciudad por las tropas nacionales-. Al final del documento aparece escrito a mano la expresión “No se puede trasferí”, es decir, que el derecho carnal sobre la Lola era personal e intransferible.



impresionante documento que no se puede transferir, pero no lleva el nombre del beneficiario de los _porvos._

con lo que es un documento al portador intransferible, cosa inédita.

y habria que ver que miliciano con ese acento tenia poder para estampar esos sellos ilegibles, que por Toledo no se habla _asín_..


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Ago 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> También aseguró que el monumento inaugurado en 1959 no contaba con escenas alusivas al conflicto bélico porque advirtió a Franco que al enterrar juntos a combatientes de los dos bandos «no debía herir a nadie».



ya, advirtió a franco y este además cambió de idea y le hizo caso.

esas estatuas se están cayendo a cachos, en serio. la piedra, el forjado y las temperaturas.

habrá que tomar la decisión de seguir chapuceándolas, rehacerlas o dejar que se caigan.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 Ago 2019)




----------



## I. de A. (24 Ago 2019)

*La verdad del Valle de los Caídos (Parte 1), por Juan Blanco*
25 de enero de 2019 por Redacción FNFF

Juan Blanco​

No es cierto que alguien fuera sometido a trabajos forzados.
No es cierto que allí murieran centenares de obreros; hubo 14 accidentes mortales.
Gran parte de los reclusos continuaron trabajando en las obras tras alcanzar la libertad condicional.
Los reclusos trabajadores percibían un jornal igual al de los obreros libres y se beneficiaban del subsidio familiar, pagas extras, pluses por carestía de vida, horas extraordinarias, seguro de enfermedad y accidentes de trabajo, etc.
El Patronato para la Redención de Penas por el Trabajo concedía hasta cinco días de redención por cada uno trabajado.
El Decreto de 28 de mayo de 1937 estableció el derecho al trabajo de los prisioneros de guerra y presos no comunes, no la obligatoriedad.
*Símbolo de reconciliación*



Seguros de romper la convivencia, han irrumpido con radicalismo que abre las heridas de la guerra y contra los españoles que desean vivir en paz. Ya se lee en los periódicos ¡Adiós, España!; ya se advierte que el mentido progreso con el que pretenden justificar sus acciones, es por el contrario, un decidido retroceso hacia 1936. Ahora, el objetivo de la ofensiva es el Valle de los Caídos, un lugar sagrado donde sólo se oyen las preces de los monjes benedictinos y las oraciones de los miles de fieles que visitan la basílica. Allí, por piadosa y patriótica iniciativa de Franco, permanecen recogidos los restos de millares de combatientes de ambos bandos en la guerra civil. La Iglesia convirtió en sagrado el monumento de la reconciliación nacional, al amparo de gigantesca cruz que le da trascendente significado. Para desterrar actitudes de odio y revancha habría que considerar muy seriamente estas recientes palabras del abad Dom Anselmo: «Es el lugar símbolo con que se quiso sellar aquella hora de España y fue una cruz y un altar, ...lo que ha unido la sangre de Dios no la separe el hombre, ...no se construye una sociedad amputando previamente sus raíces o procediendo a invertir sus fundamentos históricos».

En 1960, el papa Juan XXIII, admirado y querido por todos, declaró Basílica la iglesia de la Santa Cruz. «En este monte sobre el que se eleva el signo de la redención humana ha sido excavada una inmensa cripta, de modo que en sus entrañas se abre amplísimo templo, donde se ofrecen sacrificios expiatorios y continuos sufragios por los caídos en la guerra civil de España. y allí acabados los padecimientos, terminados los trabajos y aplacadas las luchas, duermen juntos el sueño de la paz, a la vez que se ruega sin cesar por toda la nación española».

Que esa determinación de lugar de encuentro y reconciliación de todos tiene numerosos y muy claros testimonios, como ese llamamiento público del Gobierno Civil de Madrid, que publicaba entre otros, «ABC» (30 mayo 1958), en que se ponía en conocimiento de cuantos desearan el traslado de los restos de sus familiares caídos al Valle: «Uno de los principales fines que determinaron la construcción del monumento nacional a los Caídos en el valle de Cuelgamuros (Guadarrama) fue el de dar sepultura a quienes fueron sacrificados por Dios y por España ya cuantos cayeron en nuestra Cruzada, sin distinción del campo en el que combatieron según exige el espíritu cristiano que inspiró aquella magna obra, con tal de que fueran de nacionalidad española y de religión católica

---​
El día 28 de marzo pasado, el senador y vicepresidente de "Iniciativa per CatalunyaVerds", Jaime Bosch, anunció que el Gobierno pretendía reconvertir el Valle de los Caídos en un "recordatorio" de las víctimas de la dictadura, según comunicó el presidente a los representantes de su organización durante unos encuentros "secretos" celebrados hacía más de un mes para abordar el asunto.

Según dicha organización separatista, el Gobierno pensaba presentar un proyecto de ley a comienzos de junio de este mismo año. "Bosch explicó -copio de "El País"-, que no está decidido cómo se abordará en la práctica el cambio de orientación del monumento, aunque todo apunta a que la renovación afectará tanto al recinto como a la página web del Valle de los Caídos. Así, la intención de ICV es presentar, mediante paneles explicativos y folletos, toda la información disponible sobre los trabajos forzados realizados por los presos republicanos para erigir este colosal monumento construido en la peña de Cuelgamuros, cerca de San Lorenzo de El Escorial (Madrid)". El objetivo es convertir este mausoleo en un "centro de interpretación " del franquismo" "para ayudar a explicar a la gente qué significó la dictadura " y los "horrores" (sic) que se cometieron. Bosch no descarta la posibilidad de integrar en este recinto las estatuas y demás monumentos de Franco retirados de las calles de diversas ciudades de España".

*Desprecio de los muertos*

Pero, volvamos al Valle de los Caídos, a los propósitos del Gobierno, acuciado por el tripartito catalán, de "reconvertirlo" en una especie de parque temático antifranquista, con desprecio absoluto a los restos de los millares de muertos "republicanos" que yacen en hermandad con los muertos "nacionales" -españoles todos- al amparo de la Cruz y las Misas diarias y las oraciones de la comunidad benedictina, la Orden fundada por San Benito, el Patrón de Europa. Hasta ahora son los periódicos y los comentaristas y algún que otro político los que se lanzan, sin paracaídas, sobre el Valle de los Caídos con la mentira repetida mil veces en un intento de que se convierta en verdad... Son como una jauría ladrando a la luna: Millares de presos forzados levantaron el monumento (ABC, El País y TVE dan alegremente la cifra de 20.000, sin explicar de donde han obtenido la cifra); millares de presos republicanos murieron en accidentes laborales; la disciplina era de campo de concentración, se maltrataba a los "trabajadores forzados", a los "esclavos" del franquismo... ¡Cuanta miseria, ¿intelectual?! y ahí están para demostrarlo, sin documento probatorio alguno, "El País" y otras muchas publicaciones, la Asociación Guerra y Exilio, la Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica, todos los partidos de izquierda, una recua de sedicentes intelectuales, y también el PP, cuya responsable de Cultura, doña Beatriz Rodríguez Salmones, declaró recientemente: "Parece lógico darle una utilidad social a ese horror que tiene esa gran carga dramática. Pero hay que tratarlo con seriedad y consenso... es una conmemoración negativa del franquismo".

Niego la mayor, la menor y la intermedia: Jamás intervinieron 20.000 presos políticos, ni aún comunes, que también redimieron pena por el trabajo, en las obras realizadas en Cuelgamuros; nadie trabajó forzado, ni aún Damián y Paco Rabal, como se comenta con ignorancia supina; tan sólo murieron catorce trabajadores en accidentes laborales ¡durante 17 años!, sin que hasta ahora sepa, que lo sabré en un futuro próximo, si eran trabajadores-reclusos "políticos ", trabajadores-reclusos comunes o trabajadores libres; el régimen disciplinario era mucho más suave que el de las cárceles, y si hubo algún maltrato aislado fue reprimido con mano dura, como demuestra, quizás sin pretenderlo, Daniel Sueiro en su libro "El Valle de los Caídos. Los secretos de la cripta franquista", que analizado con conocimientos de causa, no por ignaros, por supuesto, desmiente, desde luego sin proponérselo, los argumentos utilizados por publicaciones y por políticos.

*Función social del Valle de los Caídos*

Haré caso a doña Beatriz Rodríguez Salmones y trataré con seriedad y, también con rigor, el asunto del Valle de los Caídos, y ruego a doña Beatriz Rodríguez Salmones que haga, otro tanto, con este "horror", para ella, y de tanta belleza y caridad cristiana para mí. Le adelantaré, por si no lo supiera, dada su juventud, que el Valle de los Caídos tenía una función social: el Centro de Estudios Sociales. Este Centro fue creado por Decreto-Ley de 23 de agosto de 1957 por el que se establecía la Fundación de la Santa Cruz del Valle de los Caídos. Sus fines, según el Decreto citado eran, y digo eran porque el Centro fue suprimido en 1982 por el gobierno socialista, los siguientes:

Seguir al día la evolución del pensamiento social en el mundo, su legislación y realizaciones.

Recopilar la doctrina de los Pontífices y pensadores católicos sobre la materia.

Mantener al día una biblioteca especializada en materia religiosa y católico-social, y llevar a cabo la redacción y, en su caso, la divulgación de aquellos trabajos que sobre materias sociales realice el propio Centro.

Preparar aquellos trabajos e informes que, en orden a los problemas sociales, le encargue el Patronato.

Se consideraba de tanta importancia este Centro que el Obispo de Málaga, monseñor Herrera Oria lo acogió con tanto entusiasmo que hasta se pensó que fuera él su primer Director y Joaquín Ruiz Giménez fue uno de los primeros en intervenir en las mesas redondas como ponente.

El primer Boletín del Centro data de octubre de 1961. Pues, bien; su Editorial delinea las tres grandes misiones del Centro:


Investigar, interpretar, sistematizar y difundir un sistema de ética social que presida y oriente las realizaciones sociales de esta comunidad española que se define en sus Leyes Fundamentales como social.
Analizar, interpretar y describir, con los instrumentos de la Sociología experimental, la estructura social de España, haciendo patentes sus necesidades y sus posibilidades de desarrollo.
Estudiar y elaborar en su caso los proyectos operativos que apliquen los principios de una ética social sobre las necesidades de la realidad socioeconómica de España, con vistas a una más cumplida realización de la justicia social y un desarrollo económico que promueva el bienestar social.

*Nadie fue obligado a trabajar*

La Legislación Penitenciaria del Régimen de Franco desmiente el repetido infundio de la existencia de "reclusos trabajadores forzosos". Nada más lejos de la realidad en Cuelgamuros, en otras obras repartidas por toda España y en los talleres y granjas de las propias cárceles. La historia legislativa comienza en 1937, en plena guerra civil con el Decreto de 28 de mayo de 1937 que establecía el DERECHO al trabajo de los prisioneros de guerra y presos no comunes para la redención de penas. En su preámbulo explicaba que la norma se inspiraba en el puntos 15 de la norma programática de FET y de las JONS, de diciembre de 1933, que dice así: "Todos los españoles tiene derecho al trabajo. Las entidades públicas sostendrán necesariamente a quiénes se hallen en paro forzoso. Mientras se llegue a la nueva estructura total, mantendremos e intensificaremos todas las ventajas proporcionadas por las vigentes leyes sociales".

La doctrina de la redención de penas por el trabajo, no obligatorio, claro está, puede ser discutida: unos son partidarios de que las cárceles sean lugares de ocio, de fomento de la drogadicción, de amontonamiento de reclusos a la espera del paso del tiempo para una pretendida reinserción social; otros, como es el caso que nos ocupa, de que el preso pueda acortar la condena por su propio esfuerzo, al tiempo que aprende un oficio o recibe una formación cultural, o ambos cosas a la vez, y percibe un salario para el mantenimiento de él y su familia. No es necesario aclarar que yo soy partidario de que los reclusos realicen un trabajo, dentro o fuera de las prisiones, y de que se ganen el pan con el sudor de la frente al igual que hacemos el resto de los mortales, tal dicta la sacrosanta Constitución democrática que nos hemos dado los españoles y parecen ignorar los que opinan que el ocio debe reinar en las prisiones. Recordemos; la Constitución, en su Artículo 15 proclama: "Todos los españoles tienen el deber de trabajar y el derecho al trabajo, a la libre elección de profesión u oficio, a la promoción a través del trabajo ya una remuneración suficiente para satisfacer sus necesidades y las de su familia, sin que en ningún caso pueda hacerse discriminación por razón de sexo".

El Decreto de 1937, dado en plena guerra civil, establecía que los prisioneros de guerra y presos no comunes sólo podrían trabajar como peones, con el jornal correspondiente a esa categoría y establecía la cantidad que debía abonarse a la mujer, si el preso estuviera casado, y a cada hijo menor de 15 años de edad, si los tuviera. y aclaraba: "Cuando el prisionero o el preso trabaje en ocupación distinta de la de peón, será aumentado el jornal en la cantidad que se señale", Hay más; por el artículo 9° de la Ley de 13 de julio de 1940 se concedía a todo trabajador recluso el DERECHO a percibir el salario íntegro del domingo o día de descanso semanal obligatorio, por lo que también debían aplicárseles los beneficios de redención (de penas por el trabajo) y también a los que no podían trabajar por accidente de trabajo o cesión transitoria de éste por causa mayor. Por Orden de 7 de octubre de 1938, se autorizaba que los reclusos, en ciertas condiciones, trabajasen fuera de las cárceles y con la misma fecha se creó el Patronato Central para la Redención de Penas por el Trabajo. En 1940, por Decreto de 23 de noviembre, se concedió el beneficio de la redención de pena a los condenados que durante su estancia en la Prisión lograran instrucción religiosa o cultural. Un paso más, y la Orden de 26 de diciembre de 1940, dispuso que no se interrumpiera el beneficio de la redención de pena en el lapso de tiempo comprendido entre el cese del recluso en la anterior situación y la fecha en que comenzara a trabajar en el nuevo.



*Trabajo voluntario*

Tan son así las cosas que, sirva como ejemplo, el día 20 de julio de 1945, el Patronato Central de Nuestra Señora de la Merced para la Redención de Penas por el Trabajo, acordó que "el plus de cargas familiares establecido por Orden Ministerial de 19 de junio del año en curso a favor de los trabajadores del comercio y la industria, será de aplicación a los reclusos trabajadores". Sirva como ejemplo, reitero. Pero hay mucho más, que no puedo recoger porque el espacio de este Boletín no lo permite. Es tan voluntario el trabajo que en sucesivas Memorias el Patronato para la Redención de Penas por el Trabajo hace hincapié en que son los reclusos los que deben solicitar oficialmente redimir penas por el trabajo, en instancia al Director del Establecimiento Penitenciario que éste debe cursar al Patronato. Las cosas son así por más que se intente tergiversarlas. Nadie, nadie fue obligado a trabajar o a recibir formación cultural o religiosa, al punto de que en febrero de 1939, el número de reclusos trabajadores alcanza una cifra mínima, 857, número que aumenta paulatinamente según los reclusos van presentando sus peticiones de trabajo, una vez hecha su ficha fisicotécnica. Los reclusos se van dando cuenta poco a poco de que esta medida les beneficia económicamente al tiempo que les acorta el cumplimiento de la pena. La Memoria del patronato correspondiente a 1949, año en que los sucesivos indultos y concesiones de libertad condicional, culminan con el Decreto de Indulto total de 9 de diciembre, se dice lo siguiente: "Durante los primeros años de implantación del sistema de redención de penas por el trabajo, los reclusos no pudieron apreciar prácticamente la importancia que para ellos tenía, porque antes de que pudieran recoger ese beneficio para anticipar la fecha de su liberación, se vieron en la calle por sucesivos indultos y constantes concesiones de libertad en bloque, hasta determinadas condenas" por delitos derivados de la guerra civil.


----------



## I. de A. (24 Ago 2019)

*Cinco días de redención por uno trabajado*

"Se trataba de liquidar con la mayor rapidez posible el problema penitenciario surgido con motivo de la guerra y por ello se autorizó al Patronato para conceder hasta cinco días de redención por uno de trabajo, que sirvió para liquidar, con verdadera rapidez las condenas mas importantes por dichos delitos... es precisamente ahora cuando el penado puede apreciar mejor la trascendencia que esta redención tiene para alcanzar más pronto la libertad, incluso con el reciente Decreto que, al indultar la cuarta parte de la pena a los condenados de dos a veinte años, muchos de los que redimían pena por el trabajo se han encontrado, de hecho, con la obtención del beneficio de la libertad condicional, y los que no redimían ven su fecha de liberación algo más alejada. Ello les anima a incorporarse al trabajo".

Lejana ya aquella vieja disposición por la cual sólo podían trabajar como peones con el fin de redimir pena, cada recluso tiene su ficha fisicotécnica. "La selección se dice en la Memoria- es muy importante a fin de conocer las aptitudes profesionales para tenerlas en cuenta con las condenas, antecedentes, penas, etc., que han de servir para la decisión correspondiente en cuantas solicitudes hagan los reclusos para ser destinados a cualquier centro de trabajo".

Llueve sobre mojado; en la Memoria correspondiente al año 1943, - los primeros reclusos trabajadores comienzan a llegar al Valle de los Caídos el 1O de junio de ese año- , se dice: " Al principio, los mismos penados, que eran los primeros favorecidos, se retraían de inscribirse " . y añade " ... los penados de nuestras prisiones se han aprestado (ahora) con el mayor interés, en calidad de obreros dentro de sus respectivas profesiones u oficios o los más afines a ella, o más congruente con sus actitudes (sic ), pudiendo haber sido todavía más elevado el número de enrolados si su situación legal no hubiera sido un obstáculo para su empleo en estos grupos de trabajo. Las nuevas disposiciones por las que se eleva la redención en estos casos y se reconoce el tiempo redimido como extinguido a efectos del cumplimiento definitivo de la condena, ha resultado un poderoso estímulo que sirve para destacar a los mejores entre los corrientes... El Decreto de 17 de diciembre de 1943 ha permitido que muchos reclusos trabajadores lograran su libertad condicional, muchos de los cuales han quedado, por voluntad propia, adscritos como obreros libres a los mismos destacamentos y empresas en que antes trabajaban". Hablamos de 1943.

*Los trabajadores del Valle de los Caídos*

En el citado libro, la biblia en la que beben los que pretenden reconvertir el Valle de los Caídos, Daniel Sueiro no osa ni una sola vez afirmar que alguien fuera obligado a trabajar en las obras o que allí hubieran trabajado veinte mil, catorce mil, ni aún mil trabajadores. Tampoco hablan sus entrevistados de estas cuestiones, y todos reconocen que fueron allí libérrimamente, aunque para redimir unas penas que consideraban injustas o por lo menos que no encontraban justificación a sus condenas. No voy a entrar en este campo, aunque dispongo de documentación al respecto. Sí traeré aquí el testimonio de don Gregorio Peces-Barba del Brío, contenido en el libro de Sueiro, páginas 80 y siguientes:

"Cuelgamuros es la última etapa de mi deambular penitenciario que comienza a partir del primero de abril de 1939. Lo de Cuelgamuros se presenta para mí a finales de 1943. Reducida la población penal por estas últimas fechas, con motivo de la disminución de los consejos de guerra y de los sucesivos indultos que se iban dando... Ya se sabía que normalmente cada año salía algún indulto aplicable a las penas de seis años, a las penas de doce años y un día, a las penas de veinte años... "

“Cuando yo llego a Cuelgamuros están ya en una fase muy avanzada de la construcción del célebre monumento a los caídos. Allí había una serie de barracones de madera donde vivían y dormían los penados, que actuaban a las órdenes de trabajadores externos, contratados por las empresas constructoras del Valle; el régimen de trabajo era duro, pero en cambio los penados tenían la posibilidad de que sus familias les visitasen e hicieran algún día y durante algunas horas auténtica vida de comunicación con ellas. Eso me permitió a mí, por ejemplo, que mi hijo Gregorio, cuya trayectoria todos conocen, cuando tenía cinco años compartiese conmigo en Cuelgamuros mi petate de preso, y que mi mujer estuviese viviendo en la casa de uno de los jefes de grupo, un extremeño que vivía allí con su mujer y con sus hijas, el señor Becerra... Con el señor Becerra estuvieron mi mujer y mi hijo en aquellos últimos meses de mi vida penitenciaria, puesto que realmente yo estoy allí poco más de tres o cuatro meses... Lógicamente, ya en aquellos años la tremenda disciplina de la vida carcelaria... esa disciplina se había suavizado, y ello suponía un primer antecedente de una liberación. También en aquella época (le recuerdo, lector amigo que habla de comienzos de 1944 y que los primeros presos llegaron al Valle a mediados de 1943) habían disminuido muy sensiblemente los accidentes de trabajo de los compañeros dedicados a aquel tremendo horadar la roca. Es decir, tuve la suerte de vivir los momentos menos duros de la construcción del Valle de los Caídos, a juzgar por lo que contaban los que todavía estaban allí".

En fin, que don Gregorio Peces-Barba del Brío, que había sido condenado a muerte (la historia se encuentra en las últimas páginas fotográficas de la Causa General. La dominación roja en España) y conmutada su pena de muerte en 1942, recibe la libertad condicional en abril de 1944, con la cual marcha a Madrid con su mujer y su hijo Gregorio, es decir, que cinco años habían sido suficientes para purgar su condena. Creo que no hará falta decir que el señor Peces-Barba, que había sido condenado a muerte, trabajó tres o cuatro meses, para redimir su pena, en las oficinas del Valle de los Caídos.

De las declaraciones de don Gregorio podemos obtener las siguientes conclusiones: que los reclusos trabajadores convivían con trabajadores libres, especialistas, claro está, que eran los que dirigían los trabajos y realizaban las labores de oficialía y maestría; que sobre los hombros de estos trabajadores libres -como lo fue Benito Rabal, padre de Damián y Francisco, empleado de la Empresa San Román y destinado a las obras del túnel que cobijaría a la Basílica- recayó el trabajo más duro, porque los primeros penados -insisto- llegaron a mediados de 1943 (las obras habían sido inauguradas por Franco el 1° de abril de 1940); que el número de reclusos trabajadores debía ser pequeño -se refiere a "una serie de barracones de madera"- porque si hubiera sido elevado no cabe la menor duda de que don Gregorio Peces Barba, enemigo acérrimo de las obras del Valle de los Caídos, cosa que no oculta en sus declaraciones, y del régimen de Franco, habría dado su cuantía exacta; que a comienzos de 1944 se había suavizado la disciplina carcelaria, y que habían pasado los momentos más duros de la construcción del Valle de los Caídos. Es decir, que los reclusos solamente habían conocido seis meses de trabajo duro...



*Acelerado ritmo de las libertades condicionales*

Más; en 1943 el ritmo acelerado de las concesiones de libertades condicionales alcanzó su máximo desarrollo a partir del mes de abril, con la aplicación de la Ley de 13 de marzo que concedía los beneficios de la libertad condicional a los penados cuyas sentencias no excedieran de 20 años. Constituyó un paso muy importante hacia la total liquidación del problema penitenciario originado por la guerra civil. Bien, según la Memoria del Patronato, correspondiente a 1943, en las obras de Cuelgamuros, así se conocían en su tiempo, redimían pena, a finales de año, 500 reclusos trabajadores, distribuidos así: 140 en las obras del Monasterio y lo que se proyectaba como cuarteles, a cargo de la Empresa Molán; 250 en la Empresa San Román, que actuaba en el túnel, la explanada, etc, y 125 en la carretera de acceso que construía la Empresa Banús.

Este es el año en que comenzaron a trabajar los reclusos en el Valle de los Caídos. y que coincide con su mayor número de empleados por cuanto por un Acuerdo del Patronato de Redención de Penas por el Trabajo, de 9 de noviembre de 1943, se dan instrucciones "a fin de que todos los reclusos condenados por delitos de rebelión por hechos cometidos entre el 18 de julio de 1936 a 1° de abril de 1939, a penas comprendidas entre 20 años y un día a 30 años, ambos inclusive, puedan redimir pena por el trabajo". Se trata de un Acuerdo increíble, pues crea, virtualmente, al tiempo, nuevos modos de redimir, al punto de que permite redimir pena hasta a los reclusos, que, "encontrándose en las circunstancias antes señaladas, realicen trabajos de artesanía u otros análogos aun cuando la manera de llevarlos a cabo no constituya industria organizada ni taller". Más todavía: los reclusos enfermos que hayan realizado redención de penas con anterioridad se les considerará como redención el tiempo que dure la enfermedad. Asimismo se concedía la redención de penas por el trabajo a los que participaran en brigadas de limpieza o conservación en las Prisiones; en escribir el diario de la galería, brigada o aglomeración; en organizar el archivo con el periódico "Redención "; en escribir o copiar párrafos del catecismo. y se dejaba al criterio y la imaginación de los Directores de las Prisiones otros motivos de redención de penas con la finalidad de que ninguno de los comprendidos en el acuerdo citado (los condenados a penas comprendidas entre veinte años y un día y treinta años) dejaran de redimir penas por el trabajo.

Este año se cierra con la Ley de 17 de diciembre que concedía el beneficio de la libertad condicional a los delitos de rebelión cometidos entre el 18 de julio de 1936 y el lO de abril de 1939, a la pena de veinte años y un día de reclusión mayor. Estos beneficios podían ser aplicados también a los condenados a penas superiores a los veinte años y un día, siempre que concurrieran, en unos como en otros, las condiciones de no aparecer en la sentencia como responsables de homicidios, violaciones, latrocinios, crueldades y otros hechos análogos tipificados como delitos en los Códigos Penales de las naciones civilizadas., y de que su conducta durante el tiempo de prisión hubiera sido buena.


*Condenados por delitos muy graves*


Con razón puede decirse en la Memoria del Patronato que los condenados por delitos de rebelión y conexos que quedaban en las cárceles españolas eran únicamente los que sufrían condenas superiores a los veinte años. Tan es así que puedo afirmar, sin temor a equivocarme, que los reclusos trabajadores que comenzaron a trabajar en el Valle de los Caídos habían sido condenados por delitos muy graves.

El régimen de vida en las obras de Cuelgamuros era similar al del resto de los reclusos trabajadores que redimían penas por el trabajo en otros lugares. Ya en agosto de 1939 el Patronato hacía pública una nota con ocasión de un accidente laboral en una obra del Ayuntamiento de Portugalete a consecuencia del cual había resultado con fractura de ambas piernas un reclusos trabajador. El Patronato advertía en ella que los reclusos trabajadores disfrutaban de los beneficios de las leyes sociales, al igual que el resto de los obreros, por lo cual todos debían estar asegurados, como era el caso, según ordenaba el artículo 7° de la Orden de 7 de octubre de 1938. Y añadía: "El Patronato Central se cuidará de que todos los reclusos trabajadores participen de este género de beneficios y entablaría la acción correspondiente contra los patronos que, empleando mano de obra reclusa, no cumplieran con esta obligación". Y ello no quedó ahí, sino que los reclusos trabajadores se fueron beneficiando de las leyes sociales que fue promulgando el Régimen, tales el subsidio familiar, las horas extraordinarias, la carestía de vida, las gratificaciones, luego convertidas en pagas extraordinarias, del 18 de julio y Navidad, etc.

El mes de julio de 1947 -cuatro años después de la llegada de los primeros reclusos a Cuelgamuros el Ministro de Justicia Raimundo Fernández Cuesta visitó a los penados que colaboraban en la construcción de las instalaciones del Valle de los Caídos. Allí, el Inspector de Destacamentos, Gerardo Pajares le informó de la situación de los penados con estas palabras: "... todos estos penados tienen conmutada la pena de muerte por la de treinta años, y prueba de cómo se realiza esta doctrina penitenciaria de alto espíritu cristiano, es el hecho de que la mayor parte de ellos, gracias a este sistema, desde 1939 llevan ya cumplidos veinticinco años, teniendo en cuenta que todos están clasificados como buenos, muy buenos y extraordinarios, y que por cada día de trabajo redimen cinco. De este modo, dentro de un año habrán cumplido los cinco que les faltan para extinguir la condena.

*Salarios y beneficios laborales*
"La demostración más elocuente de magnífico trato que reciben es que hay muchos que, a pesar de haber extinguido totalmente la pena, continúan por su voluntad en estos destacamentos, trabajando como obreros libres. Los penados perciben los salarios establecidos por las Reglamentaciones de Trabajo, y todos los demás beneficios, como pluses por carestía de vida, cargas familiares, Subsidio Familiar, Seguro de Enfermedad, Seguro de Accidentes de Trabajo, gratificaciones del 18 de julio y enfermedad, vacaciones, horas extraordinarias, etc. Su jornal es de 10,50 pesetas diarias, además del 20 por ciento de carestía de vida, horas extraordinarias que se abonan con el 25 por ciento de recargo y cinco pesetas que les entregan las empresas constructoras como premio a su laboriosidad. Disponen asimismo de una libreta de la Caja Postal de Ahorros donde el Patronato de Nuestra Señora de la Merced impone las cantidades que les corresponden, por conducto de la Dirección General de Prisiones, producto de los economatos administrativos de las prisiones, para que el preso, al ser puesto en libertad, se encuentre con unas pesetas para hacer frente a los primeros gastos. La Administración está perfectamente estudiada y todos reciben un mínimo de tres mil calorías diarias... Disponen de servicio médico, enfermería, escuela para ellos y sus hijos, pues son muchas las familias de estos presos las que se han instalado en los alrededores de los Destacamentos ".
Todo ello es cierto. Ya en 1943 el Patronato Central de Redención de Penas por el Trabajo explicaba en documento oficial que "las Empresas asignan a cada obrero el mismo salario que a los trabajadores libres dentro de su profesión y especialidad. Las horas extraordinarias también les son abonadas en la forma prescrita". "En una palabra -afirma-, desde el punto de vista del trabajo, rige para ellos toda la legislación social de los obreros libres". Y para ello son frecuentes las Inspecciones, tanto sobre las condiciones de trabajo como el régimen alimentario. Las Empresas -las del Valle de los Caídos, y las de otros obras- se encargaban de la alimentación." A ellas corresponde el gasto íntegro de la alimentación y mensualmente se resarcen del importe del socorro recibiendo de las Prisiones Provinciales lo concerniente al Estado y mediante deducción al liquidar mensualmente con el Patronato, de lo que éste tiene asignado a cada obrero para alimentación, es decir, 2 pesetas, por el primer concepto, y 0,85 pesetas, por el segundo, la diferencia hasta cubrir el coste real de la manutención, que nunca baja de 4 pesetas (se refiere a 1942) por obrero y día también corre a cargo de la Empresa".
En 1949 -un año antes de que se disuelvan los tres destacamentos del Valle de los Caídos-, el número de reclusos trabajadores es de una media mensual de 275, distribuidos entre las obras del Monumento, el Monasterio y la Carretera. En las obras de la Basílica sólo trabajaban obreros libres. Todos los penados, según el Balance publicado por el Patronato a fin de año, cobraban, aparte su salario, el subsidio familiar, el Plus de Carestía de Vida, la gratificación del 18 de julio y la Gratificación de Navidad. No doy las cifras exactas por no cansar al lector, pero las tengo a mano.


----------



## I. de A. (24 Ago 2019)

*La verdad del Valle de los Caídos (Parte 2), por Juan Blanco*
29 de enero de 2019 por Redacción FNFF

Primera parte de este trabajo





Juan Blanco





Preferencias de las empresas

Sí es importante traer aquí, casi textualmente, un informe del Patronato, referido a 1949:

Las Empresas concesionarias suelen mostrar su preferencia por la mano de obra de penados, porque saben que hay muchos estímulos que pesan sobremanera en la voluntad de los trabajadores. Las primas extraordinarias que, con muchísima frecuencia, reparten entre los trabajadores de mayor rendimiento, la mejora alimenticia, incluso mayor de lo preceptuado; las cantidades que reciben sus familiares y lo que todos los meses pasan a engrosar sus Cartillas de Ahorro y el Peculio de libre disposición (cantidad en mano al trabajador) son ingresos con que cuenta para hacer frente a las necesidades de los suyos, y aun del mañana, a pesar de su situación de penado. "Decimos de los suyos porque el penado, como tal, tiene cubiertas sus primeras necesidades. El Patronato y el Centro Directivo lo provee de vestuario y calzado y otras prendas, las Empresas son las encargadas de la alimentación y con el fin de que sea ésta más eficiente contribuye, por su cuenta, aumentando la asignación que para ello tiene el penado... Esto se puede comprobar en las papeletas de racionado de cualquiera de los Destacamentos... La correspondiente al día 4 de diciembre del Destacamento del Monasterio de Cuelgamuros arroja una riqueza en calorías de 3.028,18; en proteínas, 105,38; en grasa, 60,40; y en hidratos de carbono, 315,89". También anunciaba el Patronato que en el Departamento de Carretera de acceso se habían rematado durante el año los perfiles y taludes, así como la explanada contigua a la Cripta y Monasterio, habiéndose terminado también el muro de contención inmediato al Viaducto, con su balconcillo. Se ha construido la presa de contención del depósito de agua que abastecerá al Monasterio. En el mismo año se han iniciado las obras para la construcción del Viacrucis y pista que ha de unir los montículos en que irán instaladas cada una de las Estaciones, rodeando al Monumento. En estas obras se ha empleado un promedio mensual de 175 trabajadores'. Las obras del Monasterio están muy adelantadas "lo que hace pensar en la próxima entrega del edificio... En estas obras se han utilizado durante el año reseñado un promedio mensual de 100 penados".

Son retirados los reclusos trabajadores

Es lógico que un año más tarde, 1950, y al amparo del Decreto de 9 de diciembre de 1949, se anuncie que "en los primeros meses de 1950 han sido retirados los reclusos trabajadores... porque las obras que quedaban por realizar todas ellas, casi obras de detalle, requería, exclusivamente, la pericia y experiencia de profesionales, y, por tanto, poco o nada podían hacer ya los peones familiarizados con los trabajos corrientes ".

Pero es que, además, el citado Decreto otorgaba el indulto total de las penas de privación de libertad inferiores a dos años, y de la cuarta parte de las penas de privación de libertad hasta veinte años de reclusión, a los condenados por delitos comprendidos en el Código Penal Común y de Justicia Militar cometidos con anterioridad al día 9 de diciembre de 1949. Por ello pudo decirse que había finalizado por completo el problema penitenciario que originó la guerra civil. Ello se había conseguido sin la explotación, como se afirma sin base documental alguna, de los presos calificados de "políticos", cuando muchos lo fueron por haber cometido delitos tipificados en el Código Penal. De lo que he afirmado líneas arriba da cuenta el informe sobre Regiones Devastadas, correspondiente a 1945: " es necesario hacer constar que solamente se conceden penados cuando en la localidad no existen obreros libres o son insuficientes, empleando se este procedimiento para no perjudicar los intereses de los mismos ".

El Patronato señaló en sucesivas ocasiones que las Empresas solicitaban, en general, más reclusos trabajadores que los que se les podían conceder, a la vista de las solicitudes de los penados y del número de éstos, cada vez más menguado. Afirmaba el Patronato, quizás para acallar críticas infundadas hechas en la prensa extranjera, que a las Empresas no les guiaba en este caso el ánimo de lucro "en el sentido que el penado sea obrero más barato, pues bien sabido es que perciben los mismos emolumentos y tienen los mismos derechos sociales que los obreros libres, resultando agravada la cuestión económica de nuestros obreros (reclusos) por el sostenimiento a cargo de la Empresa de las Dependencias, alumbrado y Agua, más una bonificación para la alimentación que por día y plaza hacen, sin excepción, cada una de las Empresas; pero el hecho de ser obrero en todo el tiempo y por vivir a pie de la obra, resulta más manejable a efectos de establecer turnos ya trabajar fuera de hora en tiempos de restricciones de energía eléctrica y con frecuencia de combustible y ciertos materiales, obligan a aprovechar las horas de luz, aunque sea con irregularidad... mientras que los obreros libres, por vivir casi siempre a unos kilómetros de la obra, no pueden prestarse a las necesidades de las mismas por tener que atemperar sus horas a la vida familiar y social". Más los gastos y los problemas del transporte en años de racionamiento de gasolina que sufrían, entre otros muchos, los camiones da las Empresas que debían trasladar a los obreros hasta sus centros de trabajo.



¿Cuántos reclusos en el Valle?

Deseo aclarar antes de comenzar este apartado que necesitaré bastante tiempo para averiguar la cifra exacta de los reclusos trabajadores que intervinieron en las obras del Valle de los Caídos. y es que, si las del primer año son exactas, las restantes deberán ser depuradas por cuanto al amparo de los sucesivos indultos, beneficios penales, etc, muchos reclusos que podían haber abandonado los Destacamentos de obras solicitaron y obtuvieron la gracia de seguir trabajando en ellas, con una sólo condición: que debían permanecer como pertenecientes a los Destacamentos y seguir con el mismo sistema de vida, tal si fuera un recluso, excepto los días reglamentarios de libranza.

De ahí que cuando el Patronato afirma que en tal o cual destacamento trabajan tantos, ¿cuantos son ya obreros libres, es decir que ya han obtenido la libertad condicional, y cuántos siguen redimiendo pena por el trabajo?

Al principio me pareció extraña la afirmación que hizo aquel hombre fiel y leal, el extraordinario arquitecto Diego Méndez, que concluyó las obras que había dejado inconclusas, por enfermedad, Pedro Muguruza, uno de los primeros arquitectos españoles de todos los tiempos, y proyectó la Cruz que corona el Monumento. Me refiero a la afirmación que hace en su libro -"El Valle de los Caídos. Idea. Proyecto. Construcción", desgraciadamente agotado-: " A lo largo de quince años, dos mil hombres aportaron su esfuerzo diario hasta dar cima a la obra. De ellos solamente cuarenta y seis eran personas que redimían por el trabajo anteriores sanciones. Para ellas, cuando me hice cargo de la dirección definitiva de las obras, solicité de S. E. el Jefe del Estado el indulto y la libertad, a los que por su buen comportamiento se hicieron acreedores". Pues, bien, Diego Méndez tenía razón. Cuando se hizo cargo de las obras, en 1950, sólo quedan en el Valle los reclusos trabajadores condenados a penas más graves. El resto, los pocos que integran los tres destacamentos a punto de ser disueltos -lo fueron a lo largo del año- eran trabajadores que ya disfrutan de la libertad condicional o condenados por delitos comunes.


----------



## I. de A. (24 Ago 2019)

Verán: durante 1949 se habían seguido aplicando los beneficios de libertad condicional que reguló el Decreto de 17 de diciembre de 1943, modificado por el de 26 de octubre de 1945. Con ambas disposiciones quedó virtualmente finalizado lo referente a los delitos cometidos con ocasión de la guerra civil. Pero es que durante ese año de 1949 se concedieron 4.719 libertades condicionales que, sumadas a las concedidas en 1948, hacían un total de 8.803, resultado práctico obtenido por el Decreto de 17 de julio de 1947 otorgado con motivo de la ratificación de la Ley de Sucesión a la Jefatura del Estado, que se sumaban a las libertades condicionales obtenidas por la redención de penas por el trabajo y otros beneficios penitenciarios.
En el archivo de esta Fundación Nacional Francisco Franco existe un documento, con el número 8.799, sobre la situación penal de España (estadística cerrada al 9 de mayo de 1949), antes del célebre Decreto de indulto de 9 de diciembre, elevado al Generalísimo, seguramente a petición suya, del cual obtengo las siguientes cifras:
- Cumpliendo condena por delitos de la época de la guerra: 2.609
- Cumpliendo condena por delitos contra el Estado y la seguridad pública posteriores a la guerra: 5.551
- Por delitos comunes: 8.097 Total: 16.257
- Procesados por delitos contra el Estado y la seguridad publica posteriores a la guerra: 3.827.
- Procesados por delitos comunes: 10.099
- Total: 10.099.
Volvamos a Diego Méndez, que echa un jarro de agua fría sobre los que, por uno y otro bando, pretenden magnificar el esfuerzo allí realizado, y lo lleva a sus justos términos: "Toda construcción de envergadura es, normalmente, fruto y resultado de un gran esfuerzo. Esfuerzo que descansa en la doble vertiente del trabajo humano y de la inversión económica. En ambos aspectos, el esfuerzo exigido en el valle de los Caídos, con la realidad y precisión de los datos, queda por debajo de las suposiciones desmesuradas y aún legendarias. El trabajo... fue, en ocasiones, duro y arriesgado. Afortunadamente fueron mínimas las bajas sufridas. Tengo la satisfacción de que no se produjera accidente grave alguna en la construcción de la Cruz monumental ".
E, insisto, y repito: " A lo largo de quince años, dos mil aportaron su esfuerzo diario hasta dar cima a la obra. De ellos solamente cuarenta y seis (la cursiva es del arquitecto) eran personas que redimían, por el trabajo, anteriores sanciones. Para ellas, cuando me hice cargo de la dirección definitiva de la obra, solicité de S.E. el Jefe del Estado el indulto y la libertad, a los que por su buen comportamiento se hicieron acreedores. La maledicencia ha cargado las tintas a la hora de valorar el papel que en la realización de las obras desempeñó dicho personal. Lo rigurosamente cierto es que este pequeño grupo de obreros fue atendido, aunque con las naturales limitaciones derivadas de su situación, en pie de igualdad con el resto de los trabajadores libres. Su especial psicología impulsó a algunos de ellos a asumir voluntariamente las misiones más peligrosas, aquellas que, para vencer a la naturaleza, había de esgrimir las armas del coraje y la dinamita. Sobre alguno de estos hombres, más no sólo sobre ellos, recayó la ciclópea tarea de horadar el risco de la Nava, para hacer sitio a la prodigiosa Basílica que hoy alberga. Ya como personal libre, la casi totalidad continuó su tarea en el Valle hasta el fin de las obras, contratados por las diferentes empresas. Hubo, incluso, algunos, que pasaron después a trabajar en la Fundación ". (La negrita es mía).
A la espera de encontrar la totalidad de los documentos que demuestren que, efectivamente, fue "un pequeño grupo de obreros" los penados que intervinieron en las obras de el Valle de los Caídos, en su mayoría como peones, único trabajo al que estaban autorizados, señalaré que a partir del 10 de junio de 1943 y hasta el final del año llegaron al Valle unos quinientos trabajadores reclusos para desbrozar el terreno e iniciar el trazado de la carretera. En años posteriores, 1944, fueron 400, y en 1949, 275 reclusos trabajadores. En trabajo posterior espero dar las cifras completas desde 1943 a 1950, lo cual derivará de una vez por todas los disparates "numerarios".
Se ha fantaseado mucho acerca de lo que costó a los españoles el Valle de los Caídos, mejor dicho, lo que costó al Erario el Valle de los Caídos. Ahora mismo daré las cifras exactas y de donde salió el dinero. Desde luego costó muchísimo menos, quizás cien mil o doscientas mil veces menos de lo que cuesta Televisión Española y las Autonómicas, sacos sin fondo, y lo que cuestan los Partidos Políticos y las Autonomías. Según la liquidación final que presentó el Interventor General de la Administración del Estado y del Consejo de las Obras, en mayo de 1961 el coste de las obras se elevó a 1.159.505.687,73 pesetas. Por lo demás, no se invirtió ni una sola peseta del Presupuesto Nacional. Según se dice en el decreto Ley de 29 de agosto de 1957, "a fin de que la erección del magno Monumento no represente carga para la Hacienda Pública, sus obras han sido costeadas con una parte del importe de la suscripción nacional abierta durante la guerra y, por tanto, con la aportación voluntaria de todos los españoles que contribuyeron a ella. Fueron 235.450.374,05 pesetas de tiempos de la guerra. El resto procedió de los recursos netos de los sorteos extraordinarios de la Lotería Nacional que se celebraba anualmente el día 5 de mayo, y que hasta aquel momento se habían destinado a la construcción de la Ciudad Universitaria de Madrid. Según Diego Méndez, a ello hay "que sumar millares de donativos particulares, algunos de ellos de procedencia verdaderamente ejemplar".
Por lo demás, ni Franco había previsto ser enterrado en la Basílica del Valle de los Caídos -de haberlo querido así lo hubiera dejado dispuesto, al igual que lo hizo pidiendo que le prestáramos al Príncipe de España la misma colaboración que a él le habíamos prestado-, ni Franco deseaba en su fuero interno que en el Valle sólo estuvieran enterrados los Caídos por Dios y por España, sino los caídos de uno y otro bando. ¿Cómo si no iba a permitir lo contrario? Ya en 1947, trece años antes de ser inauguradas por Franco las instalaciones del Valle de los Caídos, Pedro Muguruza, hombre de la absoluta confianza del Generalísimo, le dijo a Raimundo Fernández Cuesta, Ministro de Justicia a la sazón: aquí "reposarán los restos de todos los caídos de la Cruzada, sin distinción de ideologías". Se publicó en el semanario "Redención", número 433, de fecha 26 de julio de 1947.
Las patas cortas de la mentira
Me he referido a la campaña de infundios lanzados sobre las obras del Valle de los Caídos. Ahora la desmontaré sin ayuda de documento alguno. Basta con las declaraciones que hicieron a Daniel Sueiro, Damián y Francisco Rabal, a cuya familia pertenecer los dos primeros trabajadores que llegaron al Valle de los Caídos Las entrevistas, grabadas en cinta magnetofónica, fueron recogida: en el libro citado, páginas 25 a 40. El padre, Benito, obrero libre y su hijo Damián, de 19 años, que durante la guerra había sido guardia de asalto, también obrero libre, sí intervinieron en las obras. No así Francisco, el actor, que entonces tenía 12 años de edad. Dicen los hermanos Damián y Francisco Rabal:


----------



## I. de A. (24 Ago 2019)

Testimonio de los hermanos Rabal
"Todos los Rabal estuvimos en el Valle de los Caídos, todos pasamos por allí en un momento u otro. El padre, la madre, los hijos, las nietas... Durante un tiempo, largo, fue algo así como la sede familiar... y en el principio, al comienzo de las obras cuando aún no había nada allí, o casi nada...
Nuestro padre había sido minero. En la Unión, en Murcia y en el coto minero que se llama la Cuesta de Gos, y en el Lomo de Has, la parte de minas de Águilas, de donde somos nosotros. Minero desde niño. Había trabajado por todos esos sitios, aunque no sólo se dedicó a las minas sino también a las carreteras. y por su experiencia y preparación profesional es por lo que la empresa lo manda a Cuelgamuros. Ya entonces estábamos en Madrid, claro... él y tres o cuatro hombres más (fueron los) que dieron el primer picotazo en Cuelgamuros y yo (Damián) conviví con ellos... Con diez o quince obreros, no más, se empezó a abrir el túnel, a perforar la galería en la roca... Entonces, al llegar nosotros allí, no había más que dos pequeñas casas en todo el Valle... Mi padre es el encargado, por parte de la Empresa San Román, de la obra que entonces da comienzo; el señor Juan es el capataz; yo (Damián), de momento, empiezo a funcionar de sanitario. Entonces no estaban allí Banús, ni Agromán, ni todos los que vinieron después...
Mi padre había encontrado allí un trabajo, aunque aquel trabajo en la piedra, dentro del túnel contribuyera a agravar su silicosis... A poco de estar nosotros allí, de los pueblos vecinos, como Peguerinos, El Escorial, Guadarrama, donde escaseaba mucho el trabajo, empezaron venir los primeros obreros. Eran obreros libres; los presos vendrían más tarde... Venían allí con siete pesetas diarias de salario. Algunos, muy pocos, volvían a sus pueblos por la noche. Los más se quedaban allí toda la semana, hasta el sábado; entonces volvían al pueblo para regresar el lunes. Así fue como empezaron a improvisarse otras chabolillas por allí por el monte...
Después ya se hicieron las casas para obreros, los barracones para los presos, la iglesia; se montó el economato y más tarde se improvisó el campo de fútbol. El equipo (de fútbol) estaba formado tanto por presos como por libres. Jugaban uno contra otro los equipos de las distintas empresas: Agromán, Banús, San Román; o bien contra los equipos de Guadarrama, El Escorial u otros pueblos próximos... Yo (Francisco) entonces subía todos los sábados a Cuelgamuros. Habían hecho allí esas casas y ya nuestra madre se había ido también a vivir allí... Al año o así sube mi mujer (Damián) , en el 42 nacen las gemelas ya la tercera, Conchita, la bautizamos allí, en la iglesia aquella. Ya habían subido mi madre y la hermana. Y más tarde iría también a trabajar allí otro tío nuestro, casado con una hermana de nuestra madre...
Aquello empieza a organizarse cuando se hacen casas medianamente habitables para los empleados, que es cuando suben también las mujeres y viene ya más gente a trabajar...Cuando empiezan a ir las mujeres de los presos a verlos, la mayoría de ellos vivían en casa de nuestro padres. Allí dormíamos hacinados en el suelo unos y otros...Yo (Damián) de sanitario, paso a ser barrenero. Porque al llegar más gente, mi padre me llama y me dice: " A ver si van a creer que tú estás aquí de señorito". Y estuve con una perforadora hasta que me llamaron al servicio militar, porque a mí me movilizaron otra vez, después de haber pasado la guerra...
Nosotros podemos decir que al proceso de ensanchar la cripta (que empezaría siendo un túnel de 2 metros de alto por uno y medio de ancho) y de levantar la bóveda, así como de construir detrás el monasterio, etc., ya no asistimos sino como visitantes de fines de semana. Ya para entonces habían llegado las máquinas, y se imponía un sistema de trabajo mucho más racional. Y habían llegado los presos por supuesto... Al principio, los funcionarios de prisiones eran bastantes rigurosos con ellos. Allí había un director de prisiones y varios funcionarios, como en una cárcel... Al principio hubo bastante rigor; incluso ha habido malos tratos: alguna vez le han dado alguna bofetada a algún preso, eso me consta. Pero luego la gente libre... llamaban la atención de los funcionarios de prisiones en el sentido de que no podían extremar el control, que aquello no podía ser un campo de concentración. Algunos funcionarios se encontraban de repente con que los obreros libres les afeaban la conducta de tal manera que se encontraban marginados... Allí se formó en seguida una relación muy estrecha entre los libres y los presos. Muchos matrimonios ( de reclusos trabajadores) se hicieron amigos nuestros, una amistad que siguió luego de padre a hijos... Nuestra casa todas las noches estaba llena. Cuando los oficiales hacían el recuento y faltaba alguno., ya sabían que estaba tranquilamente en nuestra casa; oyendo, a veces, una de aquellas radios antiguas que tenían mis padres... Yo tengo que decir, no en beneficio del sistema, que no tiene ninguna disculpa, sino en el de la gente que de alguna manera manejaba aquello, que la condena allí era mucho más suave que en las prisiones. Todos procurábamos echar una mano, eso es cierto, porque, la verdad, los presos no eran útiles para aquella clase de trabajo; se lesionaban, no sabían ni podían. Muchos iban solos al Escorial o a Guadarrama y no se fugaban sino que volvían. Además, podían tener allí a sus mujeres; ellas iban y ya se quedaban aunque fuera antirreglamentario... Nuestra presencia en el Valle de los Caídos dura hasta el momento del retiro de nuestro padre, muy castigado ya por la silicosis, que le venía de antiguo, claro, del trabajo inhumano de las minas de plomo de la Unión y de toda la parte de Cartagena. Debió ser hacía el año 1955, cuando Paco estaba ya trabajando de actor, y yo (Damián) estaba metido en el mismo campo del cine..."
Otro testigo, Teodoro García Caña, condenado a treinta años, cuenta (página 44) cómo fue trasladado, a petición propia, desde el penal de Ocaña al Valle de los Caídos:
"Nos montaron en dos camiones Saurer descubiertos, unos treinta o cuarenta en cada uno, con un oficial de prisiones. Al pasar por aquí, por Madrid, nos dijo (Juan Banús, que les acompañaba):" Si alguno tiene dinero y quiere comprar algo, puede hacerlo. y si alguno trata de escapar, no se extrañe, que yo llevo una pistola y tengo que defender mi pan, así que ya sabéis...". Terrible; Juan Banús, una pistola, y ochenta penados en medio de Madrid...
Jesús Cantelar Canales, condenado a treinta años, encargado de obra, antiguo barrenero (páginas 61 y siguientes), dice:
"Yo tuve que hacer una instancia y mandarla al Ministerio de Justicia, al Patronato que había de Redención de Penas, y si era aprobada, me mandaban al destacamento solicitado; si no, no podía salir de la prisión... Un amigo me dijo: "Vente a Cuelgamuros, que allí relativamente...., allí tenemos..., dentro del recinto de lo que es el valle, una vez que has hecho la jornada puedes pasearte por allí..." Además, en Cuelgamuros nos dieron facilidades para llevar a la familia... Yo tenía a mi madre, a una hermana ya un hermano que fueron allí conmigo, y allí estuvieron conmigo hasta que me dieron la libertad.... Salíamos a trabajar a las ocho. No había guardia civil de escolta, sino funcionarios de prisiones... Había un jefe de servicio más tres oficiales de prisiones... Cenábamos e incluso podíamos ir con las familias a las pequeñas barracas que tenían, a estar con ellas, hasta el toque de oración, y luego ya entrábamos en los barracones colectivos que teníamos... Allí lo que pasaba, a mí como a casi todos, es que trabajando seis u ocho años sabías que tenías la libertad asegurada... Casi todos los que estábamos trabajando, al recibir la libertad, casi todos nos quedábamos allí trabajando".
El doctor Ángel Lausí, médico del Consejo de Obras del Monumento, que también redimió pena por el trabajo, declara (páginas 72 y siguientes):
"Me ocupé de todos los obreros de las diversas empresas que trabajaban allí. Allí hubo accidentes, enfermos, partos, en fin, de todo... Pero para los heridos graves se organizaba el traslado en ambulancias, que pedíamos de Madrid, o en los mismos coches de las empresas, si no eran muy graves. Los traían a la Clínica del Trabajo, que está en la calle de Reina Victoria... Sí, hubo catorce muertos, en todo el tiempo de la obra, porque yo he estado prácticamente allí todo el tiempo... se han dado bastantes casos de silicosis... Entonces se conocía poco la silicosis. Cuando venía uno con trastornos así bronquiales y tal, lo mandábamos aquí al médico de la empresa, que los miraba y los ingresaba en algo del Instituto de Previsión... De los presos políticos que estuvieron allí hasta el año cincuenta, y yo he estado allí, la mayoría eran excelentes personas, estaban cumpliendo una condena por cosas políticas y estaban ganando unas pesetas para mantener a sus familias. Una vez liberados, muchos se quedaban allí trabajando. Alrededor de los años cincuenta ya quitaron los establecimientos penales y sólo quedó el personal libre. Y empezaron a llegar presos comunes, pero los presos comunes ya no daban resultado. Se escapaban... Ha habido algunos (presos políticos) que sí se han fugado, pocos. Porque aunque no vigilaban, se vigilaban ellos mismos... Allí yo cobraba un sueldo del Consejo de las Obras, como médico de las mismas; pero estaba el seguro de enfermedad, de todos los trabajadores que había allí, y el seguro de accidentes... y claro, cuando había mucho trabajo y mucho personal, había muchas cartillas del seguro de enfermedad, muchos accidentes, y se ganaba dinero, Cuando la obra terminó, sólo con el sueldo de Consejo, no daba para vivir. Entonces hicieron un concurso de traslado al seguro de Enfermedad, y claro, como yo era seguramente el más antiguo de los que se presentaban, me dieron una plaza en el ambulatorio de San Blas, en Madrid".
Otros testigos
Luis Orejas, practicante, redime pena de una sentencia de nueve años. Le llegará pronto su libertad aunque él preferirá continuar en el Valle, donde empieza ganando quinientas pesetas mensuales...: “Me dieron una pequeña vivienda y me llevé a mi mujer; allí tuvimos los cuatro hijos que empezaron a estudiar el bachillerato con el maestro que teníamos en el mismo Valle y todos han salido muy bien colocados; ahora están casados y ya hay doce nietos". Cuando salió del Valle fue destinado al servicio de Urgencias de La Paz.
Gonzalo de Córdoba, maestro, conmutada la pena de muerte a treinta años: "Yo llego allí el año cuarenta y cuatro, el dos de marzo" y "comencé ganando mil cien pesetas mensuales", de entonces.
Escuela mixta para los hijos de los trabajadores, construida en en el mismo poblado 
Cierto todo ello, que coincide matemáticamente con los informes oficiales del Patronato Central de Nuestra Señora de la Merced de Redención de Penas por el Trabajo. ¿Que hubo algunos abusos aislados?, seguramente; ¿Que hubo fallos humanos?, seguramente; ¿ Que alguna Empresa abusó de la confianza en ella depositada ? , seguramente. Pero ello no oscurece la gran obra redentora de la Legislación Penitenciaria de aquellos años. ¿Que al terminar la guerra civil los que la ganaron debieran haber hecho borrón y cuenta nueva? ¿Se imaginan los problemas derivados de orden tan injusta para quienes habían sentido en sus carnes la terrible represión frentepopulista? ¿No lo habrían considerado un desprecio a los llevados a las chekas, a los que sufrieron expolios, a las violadas, a los asesinados al amanecer con el tiro en la nuca junto a las cunetas, en las tapias de los cementerios, arrojados al agua con lastre en los pies, torturados, martirizados, al fin? Tabla rasa, se pregona ahora, con la ignorancia culpable de que en el mismo Valle de los Caídos hubo penados que habían sido condenados a tres penas de muerte en 1940 y que en 1950 fueron auténticamente reinsertados, como se dice ahora, en la sociedad civil.
En "Misión de Guerra en España", el Embajador de los Estados Unidos, Carlton J. R. Rayes, hombre de confianza del presidente Roosevelt, señala lo siguiente:
"El recuerdo de los horrores de la reciente guerra civil es aún demasiado vivo, y el temor de precipitarla de nuevo es una obsesión nacional, si se exceptúa a la minoría comunista. Después de todo, el régimen existente representa aquella parte del pueblo español que ganó la guerra, y sería totalmente inédito en la historia del mundo que los vencedores en un lucha como esa diesen a los vencidos a los cinco o seis años: "Lo sentimos; no debíamos haber ganado; hemos ocasionado un desorden considerable; queremos devolveros el poder y dar la bienvenida a vuestros jefes, dejándoles que hagan lo que quieran de nosotros". ¡ Imaginémonos al General Grant diciendo algo parecido a los Jefes de la Confederación del Sur en plena reconstrucción de nuestra guerra civil!".


----------



## fredesvindo (24 Ago 2019)

*Nosotros, los niños de la guerra*

De la *Guerra Civil española*, se entiende, de los que vamos quedando ya pocos. Somos, como se dice en la Administración pública cuando se liquida una función cuyos servicios ya no son necesarios, un cuerpo a extinguir. Sin embargo, esta generación de los “niños de la guerra”, que ya hemos alcanzado la fecha de caducidad, aún podemos contar muchas cosas dignas de tenerse en cuenta simplemente acudiendo a nuestro particular baúl de los recuerdos.
Incluyo en esta generación a los que nacimos entre el final del reinado de* Alfonso XIII* y principios de los cuarenta. Algo más de una década en la que pasó de todo en España, y de la cual el que más y el que menos de aquellos niños que aún vive y conserva una cierta lucidez mental puede relatar episodios y situaciones de una época tremenda.
Personalmente mantengo viva en la memoria la detención del jefe local de la Derecha Regional Valenciana, integrada en la CEDA, el señor *Gil*, de sobrenombre “Pedasín”, sacado en mangas de camisa a empellones de su casa, cerca de la mía, por un grupo de anarquistas de la Columna de Hierro, que lo fusilaron la madrugada del día siguiente. El señor Gil, casado pero sin hijos, agricultor, era un hombre de Iglesia consecuente con sus creencias y, por tanto, hombre bueno que hacía muchos favores a las personas que llamaban a su puerta.
También presencié, porque mi calle estrecha y antigua partía de la calle mayor del pueblo, el macabro desfile de una “columna” de sayones de la FAI, llevando preso y maniatado al oficial jefe del puesto de la Guardia Civil, teniente *Muñiz*, para fusilarlo a pleno sol ante la fachada de la iglesia parroquial, a la que habían prendido fuego días antes. Se dijo entonces, según me enteré de mayorcito, que se había comprometido con la sublevación militar, cosa que no me sorprendió cuando lo supe, porque en Valencia hubo mucha gente dispuesta a salir a la calle, pero el General Jefe de la Tercera División Orgánica de la República –antes y después Capitanía General–, *Martínez Monje*, masón pero que había dado su palabra de seguir a los compañeros que querían dar un golpe de estado para liquidar el caos que reinaba en España, a la hora de la verdad se echó atrás, propiciando un matanza espantosa de clérigos, religiosos, monjas y gentes de derechas, entre ellos todos los carlistas que hallaron a mano y los pocos falangistas que entonces había en la región. Luego brotaron como _rovellons_ tras las lluvias de otoño.
Durante la guerra pasamos hambre, como todo el mundo, sobre todo en la zona mal llamada republicana, donde únicamente los milicianos encargados del orden público y la represión en la retaguardia gozaban de la abundancia que no alcanzaban al común de la población, sometida a un régimen de racionamiento escaso y de mala calidad.
Cuando mi padre vio que el frente lo teníamos encima y aparecieron las pavas nacionales bombardeando las poblaciones y todo lo que se movía bajo sus alas, aparejó la caballería y el carro cargado con el escaso equipo que pudimos llevar con nosotros, y emprendimos la marcha de refugiados, con la familia de la novia de mi hermano mayor, hacia la provincia de Valencia, atravesando la sierra Espadán por caminos inverosímiles. Mi padre dijo que en la zona que estuvieran algunos de nosotros, estaríamos los demás. Como tres de mi hermanos habían sido movilizados, la opción a seguir estaba clara. Después de un largo rodeo por la provincia de Valencia de habla castellana, terminamos en un pueblo llamado Pedralba, ribereño del Turia, donde nos asentamos durante diez meses hasta el fin de la guerra. Atrás habían quedado la casona en la que vivíamos, las vacas de la lechería –acabarían seguramente en la cacerola de alguno de los ejércitos enfrentados–, las tierras, la carnicería y todo lo que era nuestra vida, pero gracias a Dios, no tuvimos que llorar ninguna baja.
Al terminar los tiros, la situación nacional no mejoró de inmediato y el país sufrió una hambruna bíblica. De nuevo volvimos a las cartillas de racionamiento, incluso para comprar tabaco, como antes. El tejido productivo interior quedó muy dañado por el conflicto armado, y hasta que se logró repararlo pasaron unos años. Además el gobierno de la época tenía que pagar a Italia y Alemania el material bélico que recibió durante la guerra, y como no había de dónde, hubo que hacerlo sirviendo productos básicos –aceite, cereales, conservas de pescado, etc.– sustraídos al mercado nacional.* El gobierno republicano de Negrín hizo frente a sus deudas con la Unión Soviética, proveedora de las armas servidas al Frente Popular, depositando en Moscú el oro cuantioso existente en el Banco de España, oro del que nunca más se supo*.
Los españoles mitigaban la hambruna, al menos en la zona de Levante en la que yo vivía, hartándose de boniatos, llamados _el salvador de España_, y hasta de algarrobas que, molidas y asadas al horno, hacían las veces de galletas, a falta de las marías de siempre. El mercado negro o “estraperlo” se extendió por todas partes, y gracias a él la gente no terminó de morirse de hambre.
El país prosperaba, pero a causa de los bajos salarios de la época, para sobrevivir había que buscarse empleos secundarios que añadir al trabajo principal, lo que dio lugar al famoso pluriempleo, recurso generalizado en ese tiempo. También tuvimos que compaginar libros y clases con algún empleo que nos permitiera sobrevivir. Yo hice todos mis estudios de Comercio (antecedente de Ciencias Empresariales) y Periodismo de ese modo. Lógicamente no tuve tiempo para la holganza, ni _money_ para cervecitas, cafelitos y bocadillos, ni para ver cine –y mucho menos teatro– en patios de butacas. Y como yo, millones de jovencitos que intentaban salir del agujero de nuestros ancestros.
Luego vino en 1959 el plan de estabilización de *Alberto Ullastres*, ministro de Comercio, porque España se iba al garete toda ella, por el fracaso de la economía autárquica que impusieron *Girón* y sus colegas azules. Millones de españolitos tuvieron que hacer el petate y emigrar a los países vecinos europeos para ganarse los garbanzos y hasta enviar su buen dinerito para sostener a la familia que había quedado aquí. Lo mismo que hacen ahora los emigrantes que llegan a nuestras costas, con la diferencia de que aquella fue una emigración ordenada y protegida por los gobiernos, y la de ahora… bueno la de ahora tiene sus pelendengues, así que lo dejamos para otra ocasión.
En fin, a qué seguir, si todos los jóvenes de ahora habrán oído hablar a sus padres o abuelos de aquellos tiempos, en ciertos períodos terribles y espantosos. Pero una cosa deben tener presente: que el bienestar que ahora alcanza a casi todos –a pesar de los problemas que nunca faltarán– debe agradecerse *al esfuerzo que hicimos nosotros y las generaciones que nos siguieron, y los sacrificios de nuestros padres y hermanos mayores*. Despilfarrar lo que hemos ahorrado entre todos es un crimen social. Que lo tengan en cuenta los Gobiernos, las autonomías, muchos ayuntamientos y ciertas ONG que se tienen por solidarias, entre otros manirrotos.


----------



## fredesvindo (25 Ago 2019)

*La Guerra Civil Española como nunca antes se había contado*
_ Por  Sectorviral _






Casi ochenta años después de su finalización, la* Guerra Civil Española* sigue siendo un tema habitual en películas, series, obras de ficción e incluso debates políticos. Y es que la lucha entre la izquierda y la derecha aún sigue muy presente en la actualidad española aunque, afortunadamente, sin toda la miseria y muerte que rodeó ese oscurísimo capítulo de la Historia de España.
En este vídeo ilustrativo del canal de YouTube Academia Play, se explica a través de dibujos y esquemas, cómo sucedió la guerra civil española y cuáles fueron sus consecuencias.
Este es el texto que acompaña al vídeo: _«La guerra civil española o guerra de España fue un conflicto bélico que se desencadenó en España tras el fracaso parcial del golpe de Estado del 17 y 18 de julio de 1936 llevado a cabo por una parte del Ejército contra el Gobierno de la Segunda República»._


----------



## Incorrezto (25 Ago 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> Lejana ya aquella vieja disposición por la cual sólo podían trabajar como peones con el fin de redimir pena, cada recluso tiene su ficha fisicotécnica. "La selección se dice en la Memoria- es muy importante a fin de conocer las aptitudes profesionales para tenerlas en cuenta con las condenas, antecedentes, penas, etc., que han de servir para la decisión correspondiente en cuantas solicitudes hagan los reclusos para ser destinados a cualquier centro de trabajo"



se está reconociendo que no habia cuadros medios, artesanos, obreros especializados, en libertad.


----------



## I. de A. (25 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> se está reconociendo que no habia cuadros medios, artesanos, obreros especializados, en libertad.



No se está reconociendo eso, no sé cómo lees tú. ¿Dices lo primero que se te ocurre, así, a lo loco?


----------



## Incorrezto (25 Ago 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> No se está reconociendo eso, no sé cómo lees tú. ¿Dices lo primero que se te ocurre, así, a lo loco?



si se permite trabajar de algo que no sea peón a los presos, será porque ese puesto no se puede cubrir con obreros especializados libres.

eres tu quien copypastea a lo loco sin rigor ni párrafos.

no vas a decir nada del vale intransferible al portador que te han colado????


----------



## I. de A. (25 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> si se permite trabajar de algo que no sea peón a los presos, será porque ese puesto no se puede cubrir con obreros especializados libres.
> 
> eres tu quien copypastea a lo loco sin rigor ni párrafos.
> 
> no vas a decir nada del vale intransferible al portador que te han colado????



+Eso es una conclusión tuya sin fundamento; puede haber libres y presos. Es lógico que se aprovecharan las aptitudes de los presos.

La razón de que no ponga el nombre en el vale ese puede ser por el concepto. Se daban vales así porque habían abolido el dinero, por lo que era intransferible formalmente (no especular con víveres, por ejemplo),es posible que por la "mercancía" no pusieran el nombre; o que los tuvieran preparados a falta de rellenar el nombr (también se encontraron otros que ponía "novia", más finamente). En cualquier caso, no se puede pedir a esos bestias un fino trabajo burocrático. Necesidad de inventar cosas así no tiene sentido, teniendo los asesinos frentepopulistas tantos crímenes verdaderamente horripilantes.

Y seguiré poniendo aquí artículos sobre los crímenes de los rojos, aunque no te guste y lloriquees con rigor.


----------



## Incorrezto (25 Ago 2019)

por la moralidad del asunto no hay problema, los prostíbulos iban detrás de los soldados, republicanos y sublevados.

incluso los mandos de los regulares se trajeron prostitutas de marruecos, que una cosa es que pecaran y otra que mancillaran la raza.

las rojas violadas es que no eran personas.

pd. si los tenian rellenados a falta del nombre, por qué poner el número de porvos? y seis, ni más ni menos.


----------



## I. de A. (25 Ago 2019)

Tú, las trolas que cuentas son porque lo dices tú o lo has escuchado en la secta....

No es por moralidad, los rojos no usan eso, sino porque su nombre en ese papel puede que no le hiciera mucha gracia a algunos (no todos estarían piradísimos). El número de 6, podía ser una gracia que le haría gracia a todos. "6 porvos", con nombre o sin él, parece una forma de decir "petarse a la fulana".


----------



## klopec (25 Ago 2019)

Abundando sobre la demolición de las patrañas sobre el Valle de los Caídos que brillantemente ha realizado ya *I. de A*., aportemos otra fuente primaria que da el tiro de gracia a las fantasías "_memorialistas_" :

_*El cantero del Valle de los Caídos: "Los presos hacían el mismo trabajo que los empleados y tenían un sueldo"*

*Fernando Taguas* tiene 86 años y ha pasado más de media vida en el Valle de los Caídos, donde llegó con siete años, en 1940, cuando su padre se incorporó como carpintero a los primeros trabajos de construcción del templo. "Uno de mis hermanos trabajó allí como herrero y otro fue el primer taquillero", cuando la basílica abrió al público. 

Durante los trabajos, explica Taguas, "Franco acudía a menudo a visitar las obras, a veces sin avisar, otras veces lo hacía de noche". No fue hasta 1943 cuando se incorporaron los primeros presos de la guerra civil. El cantero del Valle de los Caídos no se atreve a cifrar cuántos participaron en la obra, pero *recuerda que convivían con el resto de empleados en el poblado de Cuelgamuros, hacían los mismos trabajos, cobraban un sueldo como ellos e incluso se iban juntos a las fiestas de El Escorial*.

"*Se han dicho muchas mentiras sobre los presos, que estaban allí como esclavos, no es cierto*", afirma, "yo trabajé con muchos de ellos y jamás me hablaron de política. Eran como el resto de los empleados. También conocí al Matacuras, Justo Roldán, le llamaban así porque decían que había matado a no sé cuántos sacerdotes durante la guerra. El segundo arquitecto del Valle, Diego Méndez, le cogió mucho cariño y le puso de guarda en la hostelería".

Fernando Taguas también conoció allí al actor Paco Rabal, que se crió en el poblado junto a su hermano Damián porque *su padre, Benito Rabal, era capataz en la obra (como empleado libre, no como preso)*. "Creo que Benito tenía un poco de silicosis porque antes había trabajado en la mina", explica, "los días malos comía conmigo y con mi padre en la carpintería".

*FUENTE** : El cantero del Valle de los Caídos: "Los presos hacían el mismo trabajo que los empleados y tenían un sueldo" | Exhumación Franco*_


----------



## Incorrezto (25 Ago 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> Tú, las trolas que cuentas son porque lo dices tú o lo has escuchado en la secta....
> 
> No es por moralidad, los rojos no usan eso, sino porque su nombre en ese papel puede que no le hiciera mucha gracia a algunos (no todos estarían piradísimos). El número de 6, podía ser una gracia que le haría gracia a todos. "6 porvos", con nombre o sin él, parece una forma de decir "petarse a la fulana".



que trolas? lo de los prostibulos itinerantes, de españolas y de moras, es cierto.

los rojos somos más de ética que de moral.

puede, estarian, haria, parece.... joder, menuda argumentación, toda la frase con condicionales.

más facil es que sea falso.

insisto en lo que obvias, que un vale intransferible sin nombre es una contradicción en si mismo.


----------



## I. de A. (25 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> que trolas? lo de los prostibulos itinerantes, de españolas y de moras, es cierto.
> 
> los rojos somos más de ética que de moral.
> 
> ...



Qué perra te has cogido con esa anécdota, como muchas otras, sin más importancia.

Si fuera falso ¿por qué no pusieron un nombre los falsificadores? Si es auténtico, ya te he dado dos posibles motivos: que fuera habitual con las prostitutas hacerlo así o que se tuviera preparado a falta de expedir. Y más: hacer un favor a su compadre para que lo trapichee en blanco a rellenar por otro (no vamos a pedir mucha honradez administrativa a esos animales), por negligencia...

Pero, un falsificador, después de currárselo todo, ¿cómo que no rellena ese dato? Sólo se me ocurre que por negligencia; pero eso es más fácil que le ocurra a un tipo que rellena mogollón de vales y puede meter la pata que a un falsificador que sólo hace uno con mucho cuidado.

Más fácil que sea auténtico.


----------



## Incorrezto (25 Ago 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> Si fuera falso ¿por qué no pusieron un nombre los falsificadores? Si es auténtico, ya te he dado dos posibles motivos: que fuera habitual con las prostitutas hacerlo así o que se tuviera preparado a falta de expedir.



Si fuera verdadero, ¿por qué no se usó?
No creo que fuera esta la forma de pago a los milicianos, entre otras cosas porque la Lola tendria que aceptar esos vales, y ser capaz de aguantar seis porvos seguidos. Si los tuvieran preparados estaria en blanco el número. No todos los beneficiarios serian héroes para merecer tal gracia.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Ago 2019)

La Torrevieja oculta tras el bombardeo de 1938

Esta localidad alicantina no es solo la ciudad de las habaneras, playera, pesquera y salinera. Mientras una mayoría veranea allí sin preocuparse de su historia, otros rescatan del olvido selectivo aquello que pocas veces se ha contado. Hoy se cumplen 81 años del bombardeo de la aviación italiana, aliada del bando sublevado, que causó 19 muertos y 45 heridos.

LORETO MÁRMOL

Eran alrededor de las 10 de la mañana de un día soleado propio de verano. En la pescadería del muelle se habían formado largas colas, sobre todo, de mujeres, ancianos y niños que *aguardaban ansiosos su ración*: medio kilo de sardinas por persona. Los pescadores desembarcaban sus capturas. La lonja se llenaba de un continuo ir y venir de curiosos. Las calles y las playas eran un* hervidero de gente*. La bahía estaba llena de barcas de vela latina.

La calma antes de la tormenta. En cuestión de segundos, humo, polvo y arena que casi ocultaban el sol. Se levantaban enormes columnas de agua entre los veleros anclados. *Tocado y hundido*. El muelle como un coladero. Botes hechos astillas. La fuente de una plaza arrancada de cuajo.

*Pánico, terror y destrucción*. Grava y metralla. La carne talada, que diría el poeta. Gritos desesperados. La onda expansiva reventaba casas. Montones de piedras de sepultura. Las balas plateadas que caían del cielo no eran de agua.
Antonio Mulero, de 13 años, estaba en su casa comiendo una tostada de pan con aceite cuando escuchó el *atronador ruido de cinco aviones*. Con la incertidumbre con la que el ser humano suele mirar al cielo, en el pueblo se preguntaban: “¿Serán de los nuestros? ¿Irán llenos o vacíos”.

Era 25 de agosto de 1938, y los vecinos de Torrevieja estaban acostumbrados a verlos pasar de largo hacia los grandes *objetivos militares de la zona* -Cartagena y Alicante-, pero se tenía miedo de que alguna vez descargaran a medio camino. Sobre todo después de que el 25 de mayo en la capital alicantina machacaran la zona del *mercado central* atestada de gente.

Entre 1937 y 1939 la localidad sufrió siete ataques aéreos de la aviación italiana, cuyo objetivo primordial eran los puertos republicanos. Solían efectuarse con diez aparatos cargados con una tonelada de bombas cada uno, con instrucciones tajantes de* atacar los barcos y las instalaciones portuarias*.

Aunque las actividades del puerto torrevejense durante la guerra civil se centraron en la *carga de sal*, “era un punto estratégico y de gran importancia, no tanto por sus instalaciones militares -que no eran relevantes-, sino por *servir de refugio* ante los ataques habituales que sufrían en el litoral mediterráneo motoveleros, vapores y buques con material de guerra y otras cargas”, sostiene la historiadora Carolina Martínez López en su libro _Un pueblo en la retaguardia: la guerra civil en Torrevieja._

Esa mañana pasaban de norte a sur cuando de pronto giraron y enfilaron hacia la bahía. Tenían la misión de lanzar bombas sobre varios puertos pequeños. En este caso llegaron más allá, adentrándose en el* núcleo de población*.
Los ataques de la aviación italiana en el 38, perpetrados en varios puntos del litoral desde Águilas (Murcia) hasta la frontera francesa, con *cientos de muertos y heridos*, fueron calificados en informes internacionales como bombardeos deliberados a población civil.
Ese día llama la atención que se preparara el lanzamiento a una cota algo más baja de lo habitual: “Descendieron a 3.200 metros de altura para bombardear a placer una* ciudad indefensa*”, afirma Miguel Puchol, autor del libro ‘Bombardeos en Torrevieja’, que añade que lo hacen “como si estuvieran a 4.500 metros o más, dejando un reguero largo de explosiones”.

El cronista oficial de la ciudad, Francisco Sala, habla de “bombardeo contra la población civil
El cronista oficial de la ciudad, Francisco Sala, habla de “bombardeo* contra la población civil*, puesto que Torrevieja no tenía objetivos militares”. Según la tradición popular, una vecina de la localidad, Joaquina ‘La Churra’, dijo haber oído en una de las emisiones radiadas de Queipo de Llano algo sobre un “*regalito a recibir*”. Ese 25 de agosto una bomba cayó en su casa, sobre la cama. Pero no explotó.
José Montesinos Torregrosa, Pepe ‘El Gato’, y otros muchachos corrían por las calles con el corazón en la boca. Alocados. Cuando pasó por delante de los *escombros aún humeantes *de una vivienda oyó como un maullido. Era el llanto de una niña de dos años. Carmen, *cubierta por completo de sangre*, fue la única superviviente de esa casa maldita. Su madre, Ángeles, y sus hermanos Manuel -de 11 meses- y Ángeles -de 10 años- estaban muertos.
Carmen Rojas, que tenía 9 años, era amiga de la pequeña Angelita. “Otros días *hubo bombas incendiarias* y nos asustaban diciéndonos que venían los moros, pero ese día sabíamos que los que tiraron los artefactos eran italianos”.
Lola Ferrández tenía 7 años pero se acuerda como si fuese ayer. Su tía Francisca Vidal Baños, de 22, se metió debajo de la cama con su padre y su abuela. *La alcanzó la metralla*. Cuando la llamaron para que saliera vieron que estaba muerta.
En la calle Heraclio, donde murió un niño, aún se puede apreciar cómo la metralla cortaba las* rejas de las ventanas*. En el paseo un funcionario perdía la vista. Junto a las palmeras, yacían un soldado y su bebé, una pareja joven y su hija, una chica refugiada de guerra…
Puchol explica que “es un tiro muy largo que provoca el desastre en una *población llena de refugiados*”. Precisamente, al estar desde el principio hasta el fin de la guerra en la retaguardia y alejada de los frentes de batalla, “recibió un gran número de desplazados por el conflicto, en su mayoría niños de corta edad y huérfanos”, indica Martínez López.
En menos de medio minuto la aviación italiana arrojó más de una veintena de bombas
En menos de medio minuto la aviación italiana, en apoyo al bando sublevado, arrojó más de *una veintena de bombas*. Murieron 19 personas, de entre 2 meses de edad y 61 años. Los cuerpos de las víctimas -en su mayoría jóvenes y niños- fueron alineados en las tapias del cementerio, expuestos en una fila macabra y trágica.
Un total de 45 heridos bloqueban el hospital de sangre a media mañana. El testimonio de Mulero sirvió para sacar a la luz el número de víctimas con *nombres y apellidos*, así como las zonas que se vieron afectadas: “Al no existir aquí defensa antiaérea, los aviones, sin nada que se lo impidiera y volando a no mucha altura, arrojaron su mortífera carga” sobre la bahía, la playa, el puerto, la zona de la pescadería y ocho puntos más.




Varias personas arrojan rosas rojas en memoria de las víctimas del bombardeo, el año pasado, en el paseo marítimo Juan Aparicio, jerarca de la dictadura | LORETO MÁRMOL
El *olor a pólvora* impregnó el ambiente durante horas. El pueblo estaba lleno de metralla. Cuentan que todavía en los años 90 algunos comercios tenían como pisapapeles algunos de aquellos trozos.
El *desconcierto y la impotencia* llegaron hasta nuestros días. Los recuerdos siguen muy vivos en la memoria silenciada durante mucho tiempo.
Los recuerdos siguen muy vivos en la memoria silenciada durante mucho tiempo
Algunos supervivientes tienen cicatrices en la piel y otras más profundas,* la de la pena y la desmemoria selectiva*. José Manuel Martínez Andreu, hijo de Carmen, la niña que fue rescatada entre los restos de su casa, cree que “quedaron todos marcados por la tragedia. El dolor nunca se acabó; es como una lápida pesada que cubre todos los recuerdos, *una pesadilla que nunca acaba *y que vuelve a la memoria y atiza el corazón, una y otra vez”.
81 años después Torrevieja mantiene sepultado aquel día, entre los despojos del olvido: “Sigue habiendo* reticencias *a la hora de contar lo sucedido aquel día, como si aún permanecieran esos escombros humeantes, pero los peores, los más pesados, son los del miedo”, prosigue Martínez Andreu, que confiesa que a veces piensa en el aviador, si supo que había matado a una madre y sus dos hijos; en que “tuvo el *refugio del anonimato*, pero las víctimas no han tenido el del recuerdo”.
A su juicio, “es incomprensible que todavía estemos así, convirtiéndonos en *cómplices del silencio* y en víctimas del olvido”. En palabras de Sala Aniorte, “estos episodios han estado sometidos a un* olvido público*, haciendo que peligrara la cicatrización del conflicto”.
No consta ese día en el Archivo Histórico Municipal. Dicen que se destruyó todo después de la guerra. Solo queda el rastro de un acta del Consejo Municipal que abordó los hechos 48 horas después, calificando el bombardeo de “*criminal atentado* contra nuestra inofensiva ciudad”. En un momento de “angustia y dolor que embarga a todos”, expresaron una “*enérgica protesta* por el hecho tan cobarde contrario a los más elementales principios de humanidad y civilización”.
Desde hace más de una década distintas organizaciones de la comarca arrojan al mar 19 rosas rojas en recuerdo de las víctimas
Desde hace más de una década distintas organizaciones de la comarca, sobre todo memorialistas y de izquierdas, arrojan al mar *19 rosas rojas* en recuerdo de las víctimas. Las nombran una a una. Lo hacen al comienzo del paseo marítimo Juan Aparicio, un nombre que recibe en honor al que fuera director general de Prensa y Propaganda en la dictadura -dicho de otra forma: *el jefe de la censura*-, que pasaba temporadas en Torrevieja. El también autor de aquello de “España una, España grande, España libre”, fundó el semanario municipal ‘Vista Alegre’, que sigue saliendo a la calle con las principales noticias del Consistorio e ideó el *certamen anual de habaneras*, ahora de alcance internacional, que acaba de cumplir su 65 edición.
El año pasado, en el *80 aniversario*, algunos colectivos recorrieron los lugares donde cayeron las bombas. En la plaza de la ermita, una mujer se acercó: —¿Qué están haciendo? —preguntó.
—Rememoramos a las víctimas del bombardeo del 38.
—También muere mucha gente de cáncer.
“¡Viva España!”, gritaban desde un coche, justo en uno de los lugares más devastados por las proyectiles. Allí, en pleno centro, el edificio de la aduana portuaria, que pertenece a Hacienda, mantiene en su fachada principal un *escudo franquista*, a solo unos metros de la Sociedad Cultural Casino, de donde se retiró no hace mucho una fotografía del caudillo instalada en una discreta sala de juntas. Cerca, el *Real Club Náutico*, de gestión privada pero propiedad de la Conselleria, tiene una placa en la entrada dedicada a Francisco Franco, “presidente de honor a perpetuidad de estas instalaciones”.




Placa del Real Club Náutico en honor a Francisco Franco, “presidente de honor a perpetuidad de estas instalaciones” | LORETO MÁRMOL
Hay quien dice que no se debe remover el pasado; que es hora de olvidar. Más que concordia, se exige silencio
Hay quien dice que no se debe remover el pasado; que es hora de olvidar. Más que concordia, se exige silencio. La historiadora insiste: “No es la apertura de viejas heridas ni propiciar un *guerracivilismo* gratuito; significa *saldar una vieja deuda *con los que perdieron su biografía y hasta su vida defendiendo la legalidad establecida. Los vencedores tuvieron 40 años para reivindicar la suya, hasta el punto de hacer de ella la única memoria colectiva que muchos españoles recuerdan”.
Se hace necesario rescatar del *exilio interior y exterior* a sus protagonistas; contar ese capítulo secuestrado, encubierto y a veces manipulado. Sobre todo, porque algunas veces *incluso se ha negado* que se produjera aquel bombardeo. Lo hizo Pedro Ángel Hernández Mateo, alcalde de Torrevieja durante 24 años que acabó en prisión.“Es Vergonzoso y aterrador”, continúa Martínez Andreu.
José Manuel Dolón fue el primer alcalde de Torrevieja en iniciar en 2015 un periodo de* reconocimiento oficial a las víctimas*: “Con este acto el Gobierno de la ciudad quiere acabar con el silencio y el olvido cómplice al que se ha sometido este hecho desde el propio Ayuntamiento”.
Desde entonces, cada *25 de agosto *a las 10 de la mañana se ha colocado un ramo de flores en la entrada del puerto, donde la gente hacía cola en la pescadería. Porque su memoria es como el árbol talado que retoña.
*La Generalitat valenciana podría construir un monumento a las víctimas del bombardeo*
Víctor Ferrández, de Izquierda Unida, anuncia que la Comunitat Valenciana podría asumir la construcción de un *monumento* en homenaje a las víctimas del bombardeo del 25 agosto de 1938 en Torrevieja: “Como el puerto es competencia de la Generalitat y Esquerra tiene la Conselleria que se encarga de la memoria histórica hemos hablado con ellos para que sean los que lo gestionen”.
De esta forma, se movería ficha para cumplir con una de las *promesas *que el Consistorio ha hecho en los últimos cuatro años. Y lo haría una formación que insistió en ello en la anterior legislatura y que en esta se ha quedado fuera del Ayuntamiento.
Durante todo el mandato de José Manuel Dolón (Los Verdes), que incluía a cinco partidos en coalición, se prometió levantarlo
Durante todo el mandato de José Manuel Dolón (Los Verdes), que incluía a cinco partidos en coalición, se prometió levantarlo: “PP y Ciudadanos, que sumaban 11 concejales -mientras que el equipo de Gobierno 10-, *nos lo impidieron*. Lo metimos en todos los *presupuestos*, pero tuvimos que sacrificarlo ante la urgencia y necesidad de sacar adelante las cuentas”, dice el ex alcalde.
Solo en 2018 lograron aprobar el ejercicio presupuestario, y una de las condiciones del partido naranja para darles sus votos fue que se quitara la consignación para el monolito.
Ferrández, entonces edil, recalca que “hubo un primer y único intento en 2016”, cuando se intentó incluir una partida de 18.000 euros en una modificación presupuestaria. Según él, quien negociaba los presupuestos *tampoco insistió*.
Pablo Samper, de Sueña Torrevieja, lamenta que “la oportunidad que se tuvo en la anterior legislatura quedara en *saco roto* porque no se trabajó lo suficiente, y desgraciadamente ahora tampoco se va a dar, con la mayoría absoluta del PP y un concejal de Vox”.
Por su parte, el PSOE ha propuesto al Gobierno local que se encargue un monumento para el año que viene y que mañana se guarden *cinco minutos de silencio*, a lo que podrían sumarse el resto de partidos, excepto Ciudadanos y Vox, que ya han mostrado su rechazo.




Varias personas arrojan rosas rojas en memoria de las víctimas del bombardeo, el año pasado, en el paseo marítimo Juan Aparicio, jerarca de la dictadura | LORETO MÁRMOL
*En el refugio del olvido*

A esa tradición de borrar el pasado se suman los *desmanes inmobiliarios* que se realizan en Torrevieja desde los años 60, destrozando gran parte de su patrimonio histórico, cultural y natural. Hace unos meses el Ayuntamiento aprobaba una *licencia de obra* para construir dos torres con más de 250 apartamentos sobre uno de los últimos tramos del litoral que queda libre de ladrillo. Con la particularidad de que en la parcela privada, urbana desde 1965 -cuando había carta blanca en uno de los planeamientos urbanísticos más antiguos-, hay un* refugio de la guerra civil*, de 20 metros de longitud, que permanece prácticamente intacto.
A cambio, la empresa constructora tendrá que *ponerlo en valor* e integrarlo en el proyecto, garantizando el acceso público. Es decir, los cimientos “encapsularán” esta galería subterránea que está a unos seis metros de profundidad. Según la última concejal de Urbanismo, la socialista Fanny Serrano, que se encargó del trámite, “estos restos quedarán integrados en el *parking*”.
La empresa no solo deberá hacerse cargo del refugio, sino también de la conservación de otros restos arqueológicos
La empresa no solo deberá hacerse cargo del refugio, sino también de la conservación de otros restos arqueológicos que quedan en el terreno aledaño, de titularidad pública. En concreto, un *cuartel de carabineros* de principios del siglo XIX, uno de los primeros en todo el país, que se levantó con la idea de atajar el abundante contrabando, la única fuente de ingresos para muchas familias torrevejenses; unos* aljibes* de la época, y una* batería antiaérea* de 1930.
A la empresa le costará *400.000 euros* poner en marcha un museo con todos estos elementos en donde hasta hace poco se había instalado un *chiringuito*, que usaba estas instalaciones como almacén y terraza.


----------



## I. de A. (25 Ago 2019)

*Persecución religiosa en España, matar por odio a la fe*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 22 mayo, 2015


Marx, padre del comunismo y autor intelectual de sus desmanes, señaló desde el principio cuál era el objetivo, el enemigo a batir, el chivo expiatorio que debía encauzar las iras del populacho que se sumara a su criminal doctrina política. Y lo enunció con una de esas frases grandilocuentes con las que tan fácilmente se embauca a los que no tienen formación suficiente como para saber que le están manipulando: “La religión es el opio del pueblo”.




/p>
En España, la Iglesia Católica ha sido siempre objetivo de las iras de la extrema izquierda a pesar de que la mayor parte de la asistencia social desde el siglo XIX sea obra religiosa y de que cientos de miles de hijos de obreros y campesinos aprendieran a leer y escribir gracias a las obras pías.




/p>
Centrándonos solamente en el periodo republicano, tres han sido las principales oleadas de asesinatos y ataques contra la Iglesia y lo que representa en España.
El primero se produjo cuando la Segunda República no había cumplido todavía un mes, entre el 10 y el 13 de mayo de 1931. Para protestar contra la inauguración del círculo monárquico de Madrid, la extrema izquierda radical -sobre todo socialistas, comunistas y anarquistas-, desencadenó una oleada de ataques contra religiosos y edificios de la Iglesia.




/strong>
18 religiosos y empleados de los centros atacados murieron en los disturbios -6 de ellos quemados-, en los días siguientes fallecieron al menos otros quince como consecuencia de las heridas y las quemaduras. Cien edificios fueron destruidos por las llamas –iglesias, bibliotecas, residencias, asilos y colegios de beneficencia- y resultó destruida o dañada una importante parte del patrimonio artístico y cultural que albergaban los centros atacados, entre ellos cuadros, tallas, custodias y los 100.000 libros de la biblioteca de los jesuitas de Madrid.

La siguiente tanda de asesinatos de religiosos la encontramos en la Revolución de Octubre de 1934, en Asturias. Allí fueron torturados y asesinados 34 religiosos, además de la destrucción de importantes obras de arte del patrimonio español sumándose un total de 58 incendios de edificios religiosos.




/p>
Las mayores brutalidades se cometieron en la localidad de Turrón, donde los nueve religiosos que atendían las Escuelas Cristianas fueron torturados y asesinados. En el seminario de Oviedo también fueron asesinados seis seminaristas de entre 18 y 21 años.
En muchas pequeñas localidades también se cometieron atrocidades contra los sacerdotes, como en el municipio de Rebolledo, donde el párroco fue asesinado a culatazos de escopeta; o en Valdecuna, donde el párroco fue fusilado tras sufrir amputaciones; o en Mieres, donde dos novicios pasionistas fueron ahogados en el río.




/p>

La gran matanza de religiosos y cristianos se produjo durante la Guerra Civil. En la zona bajo control del Frente Popular fueron asesinados 6.832 religiosos, además de 3.911 seglares y casi 1.000 seminaristas.
Un total de 11.743 personas asesinadas por el odio a la fe y que murieron, en muchos de los casos, tras haber sufrido torturas aberrantes. En Madrid, por ejemplo, varios sacerdotes fueron echados vivos a las jaulas de los leones que había en la Casa de Fieras del Parque del Retiro. En Barbastro, el obispo don Florentino Asensio, sufrió severas amputaciones antes de ser asesinado. En Camuñas, Toledo, tres sacerdotes fueron arrojados vivos a un pozo de treinta metros al que se lanzaron después objetos pesados para aplastarlos cuando todavía estaban vivos.





/strong>
De las 283 religiosas asesinadas, 124 fueron violadas antes de morir. Y así hasta los casi 12.000 casos que están perfectamente documentados. Además de las religiosas, también murieron a manos de la saña de los marxistas 4.184 sacerdotes, 13 obispos y 2.365 religiosos.


----------



## I. de A. (25 Ago 2019)

22 AGOSTO 2016 • LXXX ANIVERSARIO

Angel David Martín Rubio

*El Quintillo: un desconocido «tren de la muerte» en la Extremadura roja – Angel David Martín Rubio*







Quien aborde el estudio histórico del terror desencadenado por los frentepopulistas en la zona por ellos controlada desde julio de 1936, puede constatar fácilmente que una gran parte de los millares de víctimas ocasionadas pasaron antes de su asesinato por centros de reclusión, bien oficiales o improvisados en calidad de prisiones habilitadas al efecto. Las más conocidas de estas últimas —aunque no las únicas— fueron las “checas”.

En el caso de la localidad extremeña de Castuera (Badajoz) los datos son elocuentes al respecto: de un total de ochenta y cinco asesinatos aquí cometidos entre el 25 de julio de 1936 y el 23 de julio de 1938, la inmensa mayoría (82%) se cometieron como resultado de las llamadas “sacas” es decir, extracciones de grupos numerosos de detenidos procedentes de los lugares habilitados como prisión que costaron la vida a setenta personas mientras que apenas un 16% fueron “paseos” o muertes aisladas y solamente en un caso se puede hablar de una cierta intervención judicial al haber comparecido previamente el luego asesinado ante el Tribunal Popular aquí instalado.

Las sacas y el terror en la retaguardia frentepopulista

Las “sacas” se llevaban a cabo con un gran despliegue de medios. Volviendo al caso de la localidad extremeña citada, puede hablarse de la participación de las autoridades locales así como de un contingente de milicias y guardias de asalto a las órdenes de sus respectivos mandos.

El mito de la espontaneidad en la violencia revolucionaria resulta así insostenible y únicamente se puede hablar de “asesinatos irregulares” por carecer de toda norma jurídica no por haberse llevado a cabo sin la anuencia de los dirigentes. Como afirma José Javier Esparza, la “saca” forma parte de una estrategia deliberada de exterminio en la que “la autoridad política o policial programa el secuestro y asesinato periódico de reclusos a cargo de fuerzas controladas por el propio poder” (_El terror rojo en España,_ Madrid: Áltera, 2007, p. 146).

Que nunca están claramente delimitadas las fronteras entre las diversas modalidades que presenta el terror practicado en los centros de reclusión frentepopulistas, lo demuestra la conjunción de fuerzas que intervienen en sucesos como el que vamos a presentar en este artículo y en el que se dan la mano la autoridad política (responsable de las órdenes de detención, de la seguridad en las cárceles y de la apariencia legal de la represión), mando militar (inductor y ejecutor de los hechos criminales, en buena parte para vengar la impotencia de sus propias derrotas) y fuerza revolucionaria (es decir, los comités que protagonizan la movilización política en la retaguardia). Como afirma el autor citado, y se comprueba en el caso de Castuera:



> _“por poner un ejemplo muy común, cuando una partida de milicianos invade una cárcel y asesina a dos docenas de reclusos, se hace imposible saber si ha actuado a las órdenes de una autoridad política o militar, si lo ha hecho como fuerza revolucionaria o como todo eso a la vez. Lo único que se sabe es que algún comité ha autorizado o promovido la operación” (ob.cit., p. 147)._



Como antes apuntábamos, las “sacas” de presos requieren la decisión de cometer el crimen, la selección de las víctimas sin someterlas —generalmente— a ningún simulacro de juicio previo, que alguna autoridad consienta u ordene la excarcelación y, finalmente, que ésta se lleve a cabo y los presos sean asesinados sin que nadie lo impida ni pretenda castigarlo con posterioridad.






Los “trenes de la muerte”

A veces los ejecutores, organizan traslados de presos a larga distancia antes de proceder a matarlos, práctica ésta general en toda la retaguardia revolucionaria, aunque probablemente fuera Madrid y su provincia el lugar en el que fueron concentrados más detenidos procedentes de diversos lugares. Como es obvio, estas prácticas requieren un control de las comunicaciones y de los medios de transportes así como una organización previa para facultar los traslados. Todo ello resulta incompatible con cualquier explicación de la violencia a partir de una presunta espontaneidad o desbordamiento de las autoridades por parte de elementos incontrolados.

Un claro ejemplo de lo que decimos es la reiteración en diversos puntos de los llamados “trenes de la muerte”: “los detenidos son sacados de la cárcel y expedidos en un tren; en un determinado momento del trayecto, el tren se detiene y los presos son asesinados” (ob.cit., p.164). El caso más conocido es el de los presos traslados desde Jaén y fusilados en Madrid los días 11 y 12 de agosto pero el propio autor a quien venimos citando aduce otros episodios ocurridos en las provincia de Ciudad Real así como el protagonizado por la expedición de presos procedentes de Castuera y asesinados en las proximidades de la estación de ferrocarril denominada “El Quintillo”.

En sustancia, los hechos se desarrollaron así: al producirse la llegada de una columna de milicianos procedentes de Huelva, que ya habían participado en numerosos hechos vandálicos y asesinatos, exigieron del Comité del Frente Popular la entrega de los presos de derechas.

Presionados por el avance nacional, dichas fuerzas habían salido de la zona de Jerez de los Caballeros el 19 de agosto y, atravesando terreno enemigo, llegaron a Castuera donde hicieron entrega al diputado socialista Sosa de 25 cajas y dos camiones y abundante material de guerra (cfr. _La Vanguardia_, Barcelona, 20 de septiembre de 1936, p.9). José Sosa había llegado a Castuera al frente de otra columna de milicianos —cuyo mando compartía con el también diputado socialista Zabalza— huyendo del avance nacional desde Sevilla hacia Madrid. En los meses sucesivos tendrá una relevante actuación al frente de los organismos aquí constituidos por los revolucionarios (Cfr. José Ignacio Rodríguez Hermosell, “José Sosa Hormigo o el tenue latido del exilio extremeño en México”, _Revista de Estudios Extremeños_ 63-3 (2007), p. 1205).

Las exigencias encontraron respuesta positiva y la noche del 21 de agosto de 1936 tuvo lugar en el Ayuntamiento una reunión del Comité en la que se elaboró una lista de veinticuatro personas que se encontraban detenidos previamente. Un testigo presencial recuerda cómo esa misma noche, desde los balcones del Ayuntamiento —que estaba encima de la cárcel— uno de los miembros del comité le gritaba al carcelero que registrara bien las cestas de la cena llevadas por los familiares.






Ignoramos el motivo de la cifra pero si podremos comprobar que en la selección se tuvieron en cuenta criterios arbitrarios desde el punto de vista de cualquier responsabilidad penal aunque todos ellos eran claramente discrepantes con la situación creada por el Frente Popular. Basta señalar el hecho de que siete de los componentes de la saca aparecen en una lista que se utilizó en el ayuntamiento y que contenía la “Relación de donantes en la suscripción abierta en este ayuntamiento para premiar a la fuerza pública que tomó parte en al represión del movimiento subversivo de 6 de octubre”, en alusión a la Revolución socialista-separatista de 1934 controlada en aquella ocasión por el Gobierno Republicano. Siete más de los mencionados en la lista fueron fusilados en otras ocasiones.
Por otra parte, aunque en Castuera había triunfado el Alzamiento desde el 20 de julio y algunos de los presos había participado en la defensa de la localidad frente al ataque protagonizado el 24 y 25 de julio por fuerzas de Asalto y paisanos armados a las órdenes del capitán Rodríguez Medina, las órdenes de detención puestas en práctica en la retaguardia frentepopulista pueden considerarse al margen de cualquier referencia jurídica —como ha demostrado convincentemente Antonio Manuel Barragán Lancharro— porque se llevaron a cabo por mandato de los respectivos alcaldes, que estaban legitimados para ello por la Ley de Orden Público, pero la intervención de elementos ajenos a la estructura del Estado, la manera en que tuvieron lugar estas detenciones en la mayoría de los lugares y al trato que recibieron los presos en estos primeros días bastan para comprobar cómo estamos ante una manifestación más del colapso revolucionario provocado por unas milicias que habían recibido armas y patentes de autoridad por parte de los detentadores del poder público y de los ocupantes del Estado a raíz del proceso revolucionario que se venía concretando desde las elecciones del mes de febrero anterior.

Es decir, los defensores de Castuera no hicieron frente a fuerzas armadas o de seguridad en el cumplimiento de sus funciones de orden público sino que, prestando auxilio a la Guardia Civil y en coindición de paisanos movilizados, se opusieron a una masa —de la que formaban parte indiferenciadamente algunos guardias de asalto— que había recibido armas por iniciativa del Gobierno y en contradicción con las disposiciones legales de la propia República. (En relación con la ilegalidad de las detenciones ordenadas por los frentepopulistas y del reparto de armas: Cfr. Antonio Manuel Barragán Lancharro, “Fuente de Cantos, julio de 1936: Análisis crítico de los sucesos ocurridos al inicio de la Guerra Civil”, _Actas de la VII Jornada de Historia de Fuente de Cantos_, Badajoz: Lucerna – Asociación Cultural de Fuente de Cantos, 2007, p. 55-93)

A la mañana siguiente, los veinticuatro presos previamente escogidos, fueron llevados a la Estación de Ferrocarril y montados en un tren que salía con dirección a Madrid; pasada la estación o apeadero ubicado en un descampado y denominado “El Quintillo”, al llegar al kilómetro 340 de la vía férrea (en el entorno del lugar denominado «La Sorianilla»), les obligaron a bajar y recibieron varios disparos en las piernas. Al caer al suelo, los rociaron con gasolina, prendiéndole seguidamente fuego y quemándolos cuando aún estaban con vida. Finalmente terminaron de incinerarlos con leña de la dispuesta para servicio de una caseta del ferrocarril. Ocurría todo esto aproximadamente a las nueve de la mañana del 22 de agosto. Lo dramático de la escena fue corroborado con posterioridad por varios testigos así como por algunos de los que organizaron una comida con unos pollos previamente requisados en uno de los cortijos de los alrededores y que relataron lo ocurrido.

Los milicianos continuaron su camino en el tren y, al llegar a la capital de España se sumaron a las tareas represivas con especial crueldad e intensidad. Tal es el caso de los numerosos asesinatos cometidos en la checa instalada en la calle Santa Engracia nº 18 y en la 77 Brigada Mixta, unidad de carácter anarquista formada sobre la base del batallón “Spartacus” y diversas milicias andaluzas y extremeñas (_La dominación roja en España_, Madrid: Ministerio de Justicia, s.a., p. 299-300).

La identidad de las víctimas

Aquel 22 de agosto fueron asesinados los siguientes vecinos de Castuera:






Pedro Borrachero Gimenez (29) Secretario judicial

León Caballero García (36) herrero
José María Caballero García (43) industrial. Electo concejal en abril de 1931. Conferencias de San Vicente.
Diego Carrasco Fernández-Blanco (31) abogado. Había sido juez municipal. Vieja Guardia de Falange. Hermano del jefe provincial de Falange Española de las JONS.
Francisco Carrasco Fernández-Blanco(45) propietario. Electo concejal en abril de 1931, alcalde (1934-1936). Conferencias de San Vicente. Hermano del jefe provincial de Falange Española de las JONS.
Hipólito de la Cruz Benítez-Donoso(30) abogado. Presidente Juventud de Acción Católica. Adoración Nocturna. Conferencias de San Vicente.
Víctor de la Cueva Godoy (39) abogado. Diputado Provincial por elección: distrito Castuera-Llerena (BOPBa, 15-abril-1936). Juventud de Acción Católica. Presidente Adoración Nocturna. Secretario Conferencias de San Vicente.
José Delgado López (39) industrial. Conferencias de San Vicente.
Mariano Donoso Pozo (46) industrial. Conferencias de San Vicente.
Rosendo García Casasayas (32) industrial. Miembro Federación Agentes Comerciales Mutua de Mérida. Conferencias de San Vicente
José Manuel Gómez Moreno (26) veterinario. Conferencias de San Vicente
Advianor González Cabanillas (18) herrero. Vieja Guardia de Falange
Andrés Helguera Muñoz (52) párroco
Francisco Holguín Fernández (21) empleado. Adoración Nocturna
Juan León Domínguez (56) gerente minas
Manuel Marín Morillo (36) propietario. Conferencias de San Vicente
Julián Mendoza Tena (29) panadero. Vieja Guardia de Falange
Julián Morillo Cabanillas (21) empleado gasolinera. Juventud Acción Católica
Pablo Morillo Tena (37) secretario judicial
Camilo Salamanca Jiménez (48) administrador tabacos. Había sido Subcabo de distrito Somatén, alcalde y concejal. Conferencias de San Vicente.
José Sánchez Mora (45) guarda
Alberto Somoza de la Cámara (20) estudiante. Juventud de Acción Católica. Adoración Nocturna.
Luis de Tena-Mora Acedo (35) oficial juzgado. Conferencias de San Vicente.
Manuel de Tena-Mora Acedo (44) procurador. Electo concejal en abril de 1931. Vice-secretario Conferencias de San Vicente






ajenos a la realidad de la población, categorías que algunos historiógrafos utilizan para caricaturizar a las víctimas del terror rojo, en este caso nos encontramos a un grupo de personas representativo de unas modestas clases medias, en su mayoría pequeños industriales, empleados o vinculados a la administración (especialmente judicial). Entre ellos figuraban algunos de los elementos más representativos de la vida local que ahora los revolucionarios trataban de extirpar y que se habían implicado durante los años anteriores en la solución de los problemas de la localidad desde sus respectivas organizaciones políticas y religiosas o desde el compromiso personal. También dan prueba de la intensa actividad del asociacionismo y católico y de su vertiente social.

Un caso especialmente significativo es el de Camilo Salamanca Jiménez, probablemente una de las personalidades más emblemáticas de la transformación y mejoras experimentadas por Castuera en la década de los veinte, cuando estuvo el frente de la alcaldía. El propio Camilo Salamanca desempeñó por segunda vez el cargo de alcalde de Castuera a partir de 1931 pudiendo ser considerado con toda propiedad el primer alcalde de la Segunda República en esta población. Solamente después del enfrentamiento con los socialistas locales, una vez producida la deriva revolucionaria del PSOE, se explican hechos como el asesinato de Camilo Salamanca que había compartido actos públicos con dirigentes socialistas tan destacados como lo fueron Antonio Navas y Basilio Sánchez [cfr. la información publicada en La Voz Extremeña (Badajoz) (7 de mayo de 1931)].

En esas fechas de 1931 Camilo Salamanca era alcalde de Castuera con el socialista Basilio Sánchez como teniente de alcalde; en agosto de 1936 el primero fue quemado vivo cuando ocupaba la alcaldía Basilio Sánchez; terminada la guerra, éste fue sometido a consejo de guerra y ejecutado en Almendralejo en septiembre de 1940. Circunstancias de este tipo resultan muy reveladoras de las vicisitudes sufridas por la política local y de la deriva experimentada por una República que, si pudo representar un signo de esperanza en algún momento, pronto acabó al servicio del proyecto totalitario fraguado en torno al Frente Popular.

Por lo que se refiere al sacerdote don Andrés Helguera Muñoz, había nacido en Belalcázar (Córdoba, diócesis a la que pertenecía Castuera desde la supresión del Priorato de Magacela) en 1879. Ordenado sacerdote en 1904, llegó aquí como párroco de Santa María Magdalena en 1923. Promovió diligentemente la creación y ampliación de asociaciones eucarísticas y caritativas, que serían semillero de mártires de condición seglar en 1936. También prestó atención a la conservación de la Parroquia y Ermitas, cediendo al Ayuntamiento parte del antiguo cementerio para la edificación de escuelas. Fue detenido el 2 de agosto permaneciendo, en unión de sus feligreses, en la cárcel ubicada en los bajos del Ayuntamiento. No disponemos de ningún testimonio concreto acerca de lo sucedido en los días en que permaneció allí, probablemente porque en la matanza del 12 de septiembre vaciaron la cárcel de los presos que quedaban allí con lo que desaparecieron todos los testigos directos (Cfr. Manuel NIETO CUMPLIDO y Luis Enrique SÁNCHEZ GARCÍA, _La persecución religiosa en Córdoba, 1931-1939,_ Córdoba: Deán y Cabildo de la Santa Iglesia Catedral de Córdoba, 1998).

*

Podemos concluir comprobando cómo en uno de los más dramáticos episodios de violencia desencadenados en la Extremadura roja se dan cita los cuatro elementos que, a juicio de José Javier Esparza, caracterizan al terror rojo en España durante la Guerra Civil (ob.cit., p. 22): el número elevado de víctimas de las matanzas, la implicación de las autoridades del Estado republicano y de los partidos políticos del Frente Popular, el ensañamiento sobre las víctimas —en este caso quemados vivos— y el despojo y saqueo de los asesinados y de sus familiares que, además, se vieron desposeídos de bienes y propiedades.

Conocer la historia se revela, una vez más, como un verdadero golpe de muerte para la imagen idílica de una República que la propaganda se empeña en seguir presentando como el paraíso de la libertad, la modernidad y la legalidad.


----------



## I. de A. (25 Ago 2019)

*Memoria histórica: El asesinato de los prisioneros del barco prisión «España nº3»*





En estos tiempos de «Memoria Histórica escorada» tiende a olvidarse a aquellos que fueron ajusticiados por el bando que perdió la guerra.

Una vez fracasada la sublevación militar, quedando Cartagena en manos del Frente Popular, en la Base Naval de dicha ciudad fueron detenidos y sustituidos sus jefes principales. Lo mismo ocurrió en la base aérea de San Javier, cuyos jefes y oficiales fueron trasladados a Cartagena donde fueron encarcelados en la bodega del barco mercante «España nº3», donde ya estaban instalados antiguos mandos de la Base Naval, Guardias Civiles y personal civil.

Como nuevos mando supremo de la Base Naval, fue nombrado el Teniente de Navio Antonio Ruiz González y como Jefe del Arsenal al auxiliar segundo maquinista Manuel Gutierrez Pérez. En la siguiente foto aparecen con los números 1 y 2, respectivamente.





El día 14 de agosto de 1936 llega a Cartagena el acorazado Jaime I escorado y con daños en la proa a causa de una bomba de aviación que produjo entre sus tripulación tres muertos y varios heridos. La bomba había impactado en el acorazado mientras se encontraba fondeado ante Málaga.

Ese mismo día, marineros del Jaime I se presentan en el mercante España nº3 y exigen que los detenidos sean ejecutados, sin juicio y en alta mar del mismo modo que habían sido asesinados los oficiales y mandos del acorazado en los primeros días de la sublevación.

Atendiendo a la petición de los marineros del Jaime I, el jefe de la Base Naval, Antonio Ruiz González, ordena que el mercante «España nº3» se diese a la mar y que el barco quede a las órdenes del tercer maquinista del acorazado, Javier García Rey.

A las 2 y media de la mañana del 15 de agosto el España nº 3 se hizo a la mar. A cinco millas del puerto se ordena que dos piquetes formen uno a proa y otro a popa. Los detenidos en la bodega son sacados al principio de diez en diez y fusilados por los piquetes. Ante la lentitud del procedimiento, se decide que se coloquen en la proa y en la popa, respectivamente, un maquinista y dos marineros con ametralladoras, procedimiento que abrevia las ejecuciones. Una vez asesinados, los fallecidos son arrojados al mar con pesos en los pies.

Asesinados los primeros oficiales, los que estaban en la bodega tuvieron consciencia de su triste final y pidieron papel para despedirse de sus familias, lo que les fue concedido, aunque sus cartas nunca llegaron a su destino pues fueron tiradas al mar.

Los asesinos, destacando entre ellos los hermanos Rego, se organizaron de nuevo y decidieron cambiar la forma de efectuar las ejecuciones, ésta vez decidieron llamar a las victimas una a una para matarlos al llegar a cubierta.

Finalizadas las ejecuciones se baldeó la cubierta y el «España nº3» puso rumbo a Cartagena. entrando en el Arsenal sobre las diez y media de la mañana del 15 de agosto. Una vez en el puerto, se comprobó la lista de prisioneros percatándose entonces que cinco de ellos no habían sido ejecutados por lo que se realiza un registro minucioso del barco encontrándose en las bodegas a los que se habían escapado de la muerte. Cuando los encuentra, los llevan a tierra donde fueron también asesinados.

El total de personas que fueron asesinadas en el «España nº3» fue de 215, entre los que había oficiales de Marina, del Ejercito y de la Guardia Civil, además de algunos suboficiales y personal civil.
Relación de personas identificadas asesinadas en el España 3

Existe por otra parte una descripción de lo ocurrido escrita por Javier García Rey dirigida al Jefe del Arsenal:
_«Tengo el honor de poner en su conocimiento que a las dos horas treinta minutos de hoy salió este buque a la mar para dar cumplimiento a la orden muy urgente de usted, que así lo dispuso. Hallándose este buque fondeado en la bahía, como en días anteriores, pude notar en la dotación cierto nerviosismo, del que en distintas ocasiones he tenido que dar cuenta a usted por parecerme en algún momento peligroso para la seguridad de los detenidos. En el día de ayer, con motivo de la llegada a este puerto del “Jaime I”, averiado y con muertos y heridos por bombardeo aéreo, se observó una mayor indignación en las personas que presenciaban cuantas operaciones se hacían en el citado acorazado y que pedían noticias de lo sucedido. Una vez en el mar, la indignación subió de punto, pidiendo que se hiciera justicia más rápida con los detenidos, porque según ellos lo que se pretendía era substraer a los presos de un castigo ejemplar, ya que no se había tomado una resolución acerca del juicio sumarísimo. Tuve que intervenir, recomendándoles calma y diciéndoles que ya estaban actuando los jueces, pero esto, lejos de calmarles, los excitó más, hasta el punto de que perdí el control sobre ellos. Armados como estaban y con una superioridad numérica manifiesta, me era imposible hacer nada que pudiera evitar sus propósitos. Cuando llevábamos navegando unas cinco millas hacia el Sur con cien grados al Este, fuimos obligados a poner el barco a media marcha. En estos momentos procedieron a llamar a cubierta a las personas detenidas, y colocándolas a la banda de estribor, eran fusiladas por grupos y luego lanzadas al mar con unos pesos en los pies. Cumplidos sus propósitos, después de baldear la cubierta, decidimos volver al puerto, a lo que ellos no se opusieron, marchando el barco entre aplausos, vivas y mueras significativos, de la dotación del “Jaime I”, al arsenal donde se reprodujeron las ovaciones y gritos cuando pasaba frente a los talleres de la Sociedad Española de Construcción Naval y hallándose los muelles y arsenal completamente ocupados por otros varios y marineros.»_


----------



## Incorrezto (25 Ago 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> En España, la Iglesia Católica ha sido siempre objetivo de las iras de la extrema izquierda a pesar de que la mayor parte de la asistencia social desde el siglo XIX sea obra religiosa



Matanza de frailes en Madrid de 1834 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

y hubo varias mas en madrid y más sitios españoles y europeos en el siglo 19


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Ago 2019)




----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Matanza de frailes en Madrid de 1834 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> y hubo varias mas en madrid y más sitios españoles y europeos en el siglo 19



Es que que te violen a los hijos y te traten como a mierda subnormal cabrea mucho...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Ago 2019)

*Victoria Kent y la liberación de París*

*Victoria Kent fue testigo excepcional de la liberación de París, ciudad en la que pasó cuatro años que dejó plasmados en su único libro: "Cuatro años en París (1940-1944)". Durante la Guerra española fue secretaria de la Embajada de España en París, y se ocupó de los niños evacuados, a los que encontró acomodo en colonias infantiles francesas. Tras la caída de la República, su nombre pasó a engrosar la lista de busca y captura que la policía franquista entregó al Régimen de Vichy. Refugiada en la Embajada de México y en un pequeño apartamento del Bois de Boulogne, permaneció en París en condiciones extremas, perseguida por la Gestapo y la policía franquista hasta el final de la II Guerra Mundial bajo la identidad de Madame Duval.


* *
_¿Nos lleva la corriente o somos nosotros la corriente misma? Ríos humanos corren alborozados por las arterias de París. Vamos en esta corriente hasta l'Etoile.
El calor es asfixiante pero la tierra ya no es parda; en ella luce hoy el azul, blanco y rojo. Aquella tierra parda ha sido aventada; hoy las Avenidas son azul, blanco y rojo ... El cielo no está ya surcado por el plomo, aviones de plata, bajo una luz nueva, brillan bajo el bello Arco del Triunfo, dan la bienvenida derramando ese sedante impalpable que está compuesto de seguridad y confianza.
París recobra su vida.
Los árboles son racimos humanos. Los agentes no pueden contener la masa imponente.
Allí están, bajo el Arco. Dejan los coches oficiales, y la multitud, rotos los diques, rodea sus liberadores. Muchachos y muchachas de la Resistencia forman guardia de honor. Liberados y liberadores descienden a pié los Campos Elíseos. La ovación es delirante y continua.
"¿Y esos tanques? ¿Veo claro? ¿Son ellos? Sí, son ellos. Son los españoles. Veo la bandera tricolor; son los que atravesando el África, llegan hasta los Campos Elíseos. Los tanques llevan nombres que son una evocación "Guadalajara", "Teruel", y son los primeros desfilando por la gran avenida.
París aplaude. París aplaude a los españoles curtidos en una lucha de nueve años, que sonríen hoy al pueblo liberado.
París aplaude a la España heroica de ayer, a la España libre, democrática y fuerte de mañana. Parece un sueño…Parece un sueño"_

Victoria Kent
_Cuatro años en París (1940-1944)_


----------



## Limón (26 Ago 2019)

Los beatos pasionistas de Daimiel tambien fueron sacados de un tren y asesinados a tiros y colgados en los postes de las vias.


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Ago 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Es que que te violen a los hijos y te traten como a mierda subnormal cabrea mucho...



´no jonvre no, los mataron exclusivamente por su fe. eran todos unos santos y ninguno hizo nada desde el púlpito, el confesionario o el cuarto privado del profesor que llevara a venganza.
como si en los pueblos se conocieran todos.


----------



## I. de A. (26 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Matanza de frailes en Madrid de 1834 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> y hubo varias mas en madrid y más sitios españoles y europeos en el siglo 19





Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Es que que te violen a los hijos y te traten como a mierda subnormal cabrea mucho...



La matanza de frailes de 1834 fue uno de los primeros estallidos de persecución religiosa sangrienta, a poco de instaurado el liberalismo en España, tras la muerte de Fernando VII y el inicio de la primera guerra carlista.

Empezaron los liberales y continuaron, de forma más sangrienta, su engendro y cómplice, los marxistas.

Vosotros lo justificáis con topicazos, como buenos lugarcomunistas, y nostalgia de la checa.


----------



## I. de A. (26 Ago 2019)

*Los inconfesables crímenes del Frente Popular: el horno secreto crematorio de Alexander Orlov*
OPINIÓN
PUBLICADO EL SÁBADO, 27 JULIO 2019 21:28 ESCRITO POR ANGEL MANUEL GONZÁLEZ FERNÁNDEZ 

Imprimir 



Terror rojo en España. "Las sacas". Imagen cedida por Alerta Digital

*Aunque hay poderosos en este mundo interesados en ocultar los crímenes las mentiras y las miserias del comunismo, mal que les pese: las checas, los gulags y los hornos crematorios no fueron inventos de los nazis.*


Lev o Leiba Lazarevich Feldbin más conocido como Alexander Orlov fue enviado por Moscú a España como jefe del NKVD; es decir, la policía secreta soviética. Tres meses después de la muerte de Stalin, Orlov publicó un libro titulado: The Secret History of Stalin’s Crimes. Nueva York, 1953 (en español, Barcelona, 1955). En el libro afirmaba que recibiendo órdenes de Moscú había llegado a España en septiembre de 1936 y que había permanecido hasta julio de 1938, fecha de su defección y posterior asilo en los Estados Unidos. El libro era una denuncia de los crímenes cometidos por Stalin; pero de los crímenes que él cometió en España guardó silencio: guardó silencio en el libro, en todos sus escritos y a lo largo de su vida.

Vasili Nikitich Mitrokhin era coronel del KGB –antes NKVD- y supervisor del archivo entre los años 1972 a 1984. Fue tal la impresión que le causó la maldad contenida en algunos informes secretos, que decidió de forma clandestina tomar y guardar notas y copias de esos informes. De entre las miles de notas que tomó en una reseñaba lo siguiente:
Resulta que en el año 1937 en España, Orlov disponía de su propio horno crematorio para deshacerse de los cadáveres de sus víctimas, y que dicho horno estaba supervisado por el coronel del NKVD, Stanislav Vaupshasov. En ese secreto horno crematorio trabajaba un salmantino nacido en 1910 llamado José Castelo Pacheco, militante del Partido Comunista y hombre de la máxima confianza de Orlov, como así lo demostraría con su silencio a lo largo de toda su vida; pero preocupado José por el futuro económico de los suyos, había dado instrucciones en caso de que él faltase. Tras su fallecimiento, una parienta suya -probablemente la mujer con la que convivió-, se dirigió por carta al Gobierno soviético en el año 1982 solicitando una pensión, por los especiales servicios que José había prestado al NKVD durante la Guerra Civil española.

Y así quedó reflejado en la obra de la que Mitrokhin es coautor con Christopher Andrew: The Sword and the Shield: The Mitrokhin Archive and the Secret History of the KGB. Nueva York, 1998. Stanley G. Payne citaba la obra de Andrew y Mitrokhin en su libro: Unión Soviética, comunismo y revolución en España (1931-1939). Barcelona, 2003. De esta forma y por primera vez en español, salía a la luz el hasta entonces secreto horno crematorio de Alexander Orlov, y que yo lo recogí en el libro escrito en enero de 2004 y publicado en noviembre de ese año: El chantaje de la izquierda. Las falsedades de la Guerra Civil española.

Andreu o Andrés Nin Pérez, hermano Pestalozzi desde el 14 de febrero de 1915 -según investigación de María Dolores Gómez Molleda: La Masonería en la crisis española del siglo XX. Madrid, 1986, p. 48 llamada 55-, y uno de los líderes del Partido Obrero de Unificación Marxista y ex consejero de la Generalidad de Cataluña, fue detenido en Barcelona el 16 de junio de 1937 y trasladado a Madrid por orden de Orlov, y en Madrid fue torturado y ejecutado días después. Su cadáver no se ha encontrado, y lo mismo ha sucedido con el de otras personas que Alexandre Orlov había ordenado eliminar.

De sus escritos se desprende que Alexander Orlov era un experto en la mentira y en la falsedad, capaz de no dejar huellas o de borrarlas con pistas falsas, por eso jamás reveló que hubiese cometido asesinatos y menos aún que tuviese su propio horno crematorio. Y no sólo eso, sino que fue lo suficientemente astuto como para escapar de la mortal trampa que le había tendido Stalin, y una vez en su seguro asilo, le envió una larga carta amenazando con revelar documentos comprometedores, y qué doble juego se traería entre manos Orlov, que ni Stalin, ni el NKVD ni después el KGB, jamás se atrevieron a tocarle un pelo, ni a él ni a su familia.
Tampoco hace confesión alguna en su libro de memorias -editado en Moscú en 1971- Stanislav Vaupshasov: un gran héroe según Moscú, un avieso y psicópata según algunos historiadores.

José Castelo Pacheco no hizo pública confesión de sus labores en el horno crematorio, y como buen comunista fue fiel a Moscú hasta la muerte. "Falleció en Moscú en 1967": Isabel Marín Gómez. El laurel y la retama en la memoria: tiempo de posguerra en Murcia 1939-1952. Murcia, 2004, p. 78. Y su misteriosa confidente también guardó silencio.

Aunque hay poderosos en este mundo interesados en ocultar los crímenes las mentiras y las miserias del comunismo, mal que les pese: las checas, los gulags y los hornos crematorios no fueron inventos de los nazis.
En el 2004 ya dejé escrito, que la superioridad ética y moral de la ideología totalitaria comunista está cimentada y acreditada sobre los millones de cadáveres de sus víctimas, y esa es la única lección que puede dar a la Humanidad, la de ser la mayor portadora del terror, del genocidio, la opresión y la muerte, y todo en nombre del pueblo, de la igualdad, de la libertad y del progreso.

Y por intentar implantar en España esa ideología totalitaria, miles de españoles y de extranjeros -algunos engañados y otros convencidos- lucharon y murieron. Y esa fue la realidad, aunque la mentira y la cínica e interesada desmemoria intente obligarnos, por real decreto ley o incluso constitucionalmente, a que creamos en una falsificada historia.


----------



## I. de A. (26 Ago 2019)

*LOS ASESINATOS DE ENRIQUE LÍSTER (Jesús Liste Forján)*

Cuando califiqué de asesino al comunista Enrique Líster, comandante de la XI División del Frente Popular: _El chantaje de la izquierda. Las falsedades de la_ _Guerra Civil española. Madrid, 2004, p. 44_, algunos se indignaron y se indignan ante esa afirmación; pero fue el mismo Líster quien hasta el último día de su vida se ufanó y justificó sus asesinatos como la cosa más normal del mundo.
Lo primero que hay que recordar es que Líster tenía su cuartel general en Madrid en la calle Lista números 25 y 29, y su checa Lista 29, en donde se interrogó, torturó y se llevó a cabo más de 70 asesinatos registrados por la Causa General: _Causa General, Madrid, 1943, p. 86_.
Entre los muchos asesinatos de Líster están los ocurridos el 19 de mayo de 1937 en Mora de Toledo, cuando asumiendo el mando sin orden de sus superiores se tomó la justicia por su mano.
Los anarquistas le acusarían de asesinar a “más de sesenta trabajadores”: _CNT, 29 de mayo de 1937, p. 4_; pero sólo se conoce con nombres y apellidos el de 21 personas asesinadas por motivos políticos y religiosos, y también la ejecución de unos milicianos cuyo número se desconoce.
Dice Líster: “El 19 llegamos a Mora de vuelta del frente y acantonamos las fuerzas en los alrededores, controlando así las salidas o entradas en el pueblo”, y después publicó “un Bando por el que se ordenaba a todos los militares presentarse en la Comandancia en un plazo de varias horas. Una parte se presentó y fueron enviados a sus unidades en primera línea, otros por el contrario, intentaron escapar (…) pero todos ellos fueron detenidos”: _Enrique Líster. Nuestra guerra. París, 1966, p. 126_. Esos milicianos que intentaron escapar junto con otros detenidos pertenecían a la XLVI Brigada Mixta y se cree que fueron ejecutados. También ordenó el asesinato de 20 personas, y el día 25 antes de su partida fusiló al ex comunista y militante anarquista Francisco González Moreno.
“Pasaremos, órgano de la 11ª división. Num. 28 de 5 de junio de 1937”, hace una relación de los 21 asesinados a los que denomina “desaparecidos”, y del anarquista Francisco González Moreno, otro “desaparecido”, afirma que era un “chulo y matón, dicho elemento le detuvieron en el pueblo unos milicianos que se desconoce a qué Brigada pertenecían, y desde entonces se ignora su paradero, 29 de mayo de 1937”
De entre esos 21 “desaparecidos” que Líster ordenó asesinar y cuyos delitos según él “eran numerosos, graves, y en algunos casos monstruosos”: _Nuestra lucha, p. 126_, figuraban cinco mujeres, las hermanas María de los Dolores y María del Carmen Cano Sobreroca, “propagandistas descaradas y activas de Acción Católica”, así sentenciaba Pasaremos (5-6-1937). Otras tres hermanas más, Cándida, Carmen y Edmunda López-Romero Gómez del Pulgar, y que según Pasaremos (5-6-1937), estaban “afiliadas a Acción Católica y Acción Popular. Eran las tres las cabezas dirigentes de la reacción”. En realidad Cándida no era de Acción Católica sino monja teresiana, que se hizo pasar por su hermana casada que tenía hijos pequeños.
De esas mujeres asesinadas Antonio Montero Moreno escribe lo siguiente: “Posteriormente, entrando ya el año 40, pudo averiguarse que todos ellos habían sido asesinados en las inmediaciones de la fábrica de harinas y sepultados en una zanja abierta al efecto en pleno campo. Lo más grave del caso es que, según acredita la exhumación de los cadáveres, las víctimas sufrieron horribles mutilaciones, probablemente antes de morir. En los restos de la madre Cándida apreciaron sus familiares que tenía el cráneo hundido, posiblemente por un golpe de hacha; la mano derecha separada del brazo y cortado uno de los pies”.
Y más adelante añade Antonio Montero Moreno: “En aquel grupo figuraban, asimismo, las hermanas Dolores y María del Carmen Cano Sobrerroca, dos jóvenes de Acción Católica, que dejaron tras sí un ejemplarísimo historial apostólico. También sobre sus cadáveres se han apreciado amputaciones de la mano derecha y señales de haber sido muertas a puñaladas” :_Historia de la persecución religiosa en España 1936-1939_. _Madrid, 1961, pp. 524 y 525_. Y también, “Cándida López Romero” y “Carmen Cano Sobreroca” en www.persecuciónreligiosa.es.
Preguntado en una entrevista en el año 1977, Enrique Líster respondió sobre aquellos asesinatos: “Luego me acusaron de que yo había fusilado y tal y cual; y yo he respondido que sí, que yo he fusilado, y que estoy dispuesto a hacerlo cuantas veces haga falta. Porque yo no hago la guerra para proteger a bandidos ni para explotar a los campesinos; yo hago la guerra para que el pueblo tenga la libertad”: _Triunfo, 19 de noviembre de 1977, p. 41. Enrique Líster: las trincheras de la guerra._
El italiano de las Brigadas Internacionales Carlo Penchienati, que fue comandante de la Brigada Garibaldi y que acompañó a las tropas del Frente Popular en su retirada a la frontera francesa, acusó a Enrique Líster del asesinato de 24 personas del hospital militar de Bañolas. El hecho ocurrió en la madrugada del 7 de febrero de 1939, cuando Líster en retirada con sus tropas y heridos ordenó la evacuación del hospital de Bañolas, obligando al personal sanitario a acompañarles, y nada más pasar Figueras, en Vilasacra fueron asesinados. De esos 24 asesinados tres eran enfermeras, y una de ellas era Gerti de Gimeno ciudadana austriaca y esposa del director del hospital, asesinada por el ayudante de Líster: _Carlo Penchienati. I giustiziati accusano. Brigate Internazionali in Spagna. Roma, 1965, pp. 173 y 174_.
Además de este hecho también se ha constatado que en su retirada hacia la frontera francesa, las tropas de Líster muy probablemente habían cometido asesinatos en poblaciones como “Vallès, Terrassa, Palau de Plegamans, les Franqueses, Cardeden, Arbúcies, etc”: _Josep M. Solè i Sabatè . Joan Villarroya i Font. La repressió a la reraguarda de Catalunya. Barcelona, 1989, vol. I, pp. 323, 330 a 332_.
El periodista y comunicador Julián Lago siempre fue una persona muy singular, y creo recordar que fue a finales de los 80 o principios de los 90 cuando relató en televisión una anécdota sobre Enrique Líster, y que al final terminaba diciendo de él: “Esa era la catadura moral del personaje”. La anécdota la recogió en el libro que escribió un año antes de morir, y es como sigue:
A Julián Lago le pareció una buena idea reunir en una comida a dos personajes de la Guerra Civil, al general Prieto por parte de los nacionales y a Líster por el Frente Popular. Durante la comida Líster quiso ser gracioso y contó lo siguiente:
“- Un día unos milicianos se acercaron para decirme: “Camarada comandante, hay entre nosotros un sacerdote que quiere decirnos misa”. A lo que yo contesté a los milicianos: “Pues que la diga”.
_ ¿Y lo autorizaste, general? –Prieto de vez en cuando daba tratamiento de general a Líster, quien en aquel momento disfrutaba de una fabada que había pedido y cuyo caldo dibujaba de pimentón las comisuras de sus reventones labios.
- Claro, claro, autoricé al curilla aquel a que dijera misa.
- Y luego le mandaste fusilar.
- Por supuesto.
Se produjo entonces un cruce de miradas que hablaban sin hablar entre el general Prieto y el payaso y en medio del ruido de fondo del trasiego del mesón de Fuencarral se hizo un silencio, roto de nuevo por Líster.
- ¿Cómo iba yo a tolerar que en el Quinto Regimiento hubiera un cura que nos dijera misa?”: _Julián Lago. Un hombre solo. Barcelona, 2008, p. 129_.

Ángel Manuel González Fernández, diciembre de 2009.


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Ago 2019)

la foto es de las exhumaciones de paracuellos


----------



## jorobachov (26 Ago 2019)

Da igual, la perdieron y gimotearon como niñas, y siguen gimoteando...


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Ago 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> - Claro, claro, autoricé al curilla aquel a que dijera misa.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: verdadero sentido
> ...


----------



## I. de A. (26 Ago 2019)

*DOCE CLAVES DE LA GUERRA CIVIL ESPAÑOLA 1934-1939. FINAL Y REPRESIÓN*

*1ª.* El ex consejero del general y dictador Miguel Primo de Rivera Orbaneja, ex ministro de la República y líder socialista Francisco Largo Caballero, el 13 de noviembre de 1933 afirmó: “El jefe de Acción Popular decía en un discurso a los católicos que los socialistas admitimos la democracia cuando nos conviene, pero cuando no nos conviene tomamos por el camino más corto. Pues bien; yo tengo que decir con franqueza que es verdad. Si la legalidad no nos sirve, si impide nuestro avance, daremos de lado a la democracia burguesa e iremos a la conquista revolucionaria del Poder”: el socialista _Gabriel Mario de Coca. Anti-Caballero. Crítica marxista de la bolchevización del Partido Socialista (1930-1936). Madrid, 1936, p. 121. /El chantaje de la izquierda. Las falsedades de la Guerra Civil española. Madrid, 2004, p. 13/. _

*2ª.* En abril de 1933, el gobierno republicano de izquierdas perdía las elecciones municipales parciales. En septiembre perdían las elecciones al Tribunal de Garantías Constitucionales, y los ministros socialistas salen del Gobierno. En noviembre se celebran elecciones generales y la izquierda es nuevamente derrotada. /p. 13/. Indalencio Prieto Tuero, ex ministro de la República y portavoz socialista, declara en el Parlamento el 20 de diciembre de 1933: “Decimos, Sr. Lerroux y Sres. Diputados, desde aquí, al país entero, que públicamente contrae el partido socialista el compromiso de desencadenar, en ese caso, la revolución”: _Diario de Sesiones de Cortes. Congreso de los Diputados, 20 de diciembre de 1933, p. 25. /p. 14/. _

*3ª.* Febrero de 1934. Instrucciones del Comité Nacional Revolucionario elaboradas por _Francisco Largo Caballero_: “En esta acción nos lo jugamos todo y debemos hallarnos dispuestos a vencer o morir. Nadie espere triunfar en un día en un movimiento que tiene todos los caracteres de una guerra civil”: _Escritos de la República. Notas históricas de la guerra en España (1917-1940). Madrid, 1985, pp. 95 y 98. /p. 22/. _

*4ª.* _El Socialista_ (Órgano de la Ejecutiva del Partido Socialista), _21 de abril de 1934, portada_: “Discurso de Largo Caballero a los jóvenes socialistas. “Yo no tengo escrúpulos de decir ante vosotros que hay que organizar nuestro ejército (...) vamos a la conquista del Poder como sea. ¡Camaradas! Organizad la lucha final. La batalla será cruel y larga”. _/p. 18/_. 

*5ª.* El 4 de octubre de 1934 los socialistas lanzan la Guerra Civil, y dos días después el Gobierno de la República proclama el estado de guerra. /pp. 22 a 25, 102 y 103/. El intelectual y liberal doctor Gregorio Marañón Posadillo, el _16 de abril de 1939 _desde su exilio escribía en el cubano _Diario de la Marina_: “Los políticos que eran liberales cuando empezó nuestra revolución actual –en Asturias, en 1934; y no en Marruecos, en 1936-“. _/p. 22/_. 

*6ª.* El 23 de julio de 1936, el secretario general de la Internacional Comunista, Georgi Dimitrov, remite un documento secreto al Partido Comunista de España dictando la táctica a seguir: “En la presente etapa no deberíamos asumir la tarea de crear soviets y de tratar de establecer una dictadura del proletariado en España. Eso sería un error fatal. Así pues, debemos decir: actuar bajo la apariencia de defender la República”:_ Ronald Radosh, Mary R. Habeck y Grigory Sevostianov. España traicionada. Stalin y la guerra civil. Barcelona, 2002, p. 45. /p. 89/. _

*7ª.* _Claridad _(Órgano de los socialistas partidarios de Francisco Largo Caballero), _24 de julio de 1936, p._ _3_: “La guerra civil es esto. Es una guerra a muerte. Las blanduras, los enternecimientos y las consideraciones secundarias se pagan muy caro. Un bombardeo sin contemplaciones es, en ocasiones, la garantía de que no tendrá que destruirse un pueblo entero”. _/p. 38/. _

*8ª.* _Mundo Obrero _(Órgano Central del Partido Comunista), _10 de agosto de 1936, portada_: “LA CONSIGNA ES: EXTERMINIO”. _24 de agosto de 1936, portada:_ “¡FIRMES, HASTA EXTERMINARLOS!”. /_p. 39_/. 

*9ª.* Francisco Largo Caballero máximo dirigente del Frente Popular recibe una carta de Moscú que contiene “cuatro consejos de amigos”, el tercero de los consejos es muy significativo. La carta estaba escrita en francés -el New York Times la publicó en inglés el 4 de junio de 1939-, y así lo cuenta el coronel o general republicano, el hermano _Segismundo Casado López_: “A principios de octubre de 1936 era yo Jefe de Operaciones del Estado Mayor del Ejército republicano. Por esos días se presentaron en el Ministerio de la Guerra varios generales y jefes soviéticos que se decían “Consejeros amigos”. Estos militares los envió la Unión Soviética a requerimiento reiterado del Gobierno español, según se acredita en la carta que sigue, que copiamos por su extraordinaria importancia. Dice así: CONFIDENCIAL “Al Camarada Largo Caballero. Valencia. Querido Camarada: (...) hemos accedido a vuestras demandas reiteradas (...) a enviar un número de camaradas militares (...). He aquí cuatro consejos de amigos que sometemos a vuestra consideración: 3. No es necesario apartarse de los partidos republicanos, sino al contrario, es preciso atraerlos y aproximarse al Gobierno. Es sobre todo necesario asegurar al Gobierno el apoyo de Azaña y de su grupo, ayudándoles a salvar sus dificultades. Es necesario evitar que los enemigos de España, la consideren una República comunista. Salud Fraternal. Firma: K. Voroshilov, N. Molotov, J. Stalin. Moscú, 21 de diciembre de 1936”: _Así cayó Madrid. Madrid, 1968, pp. 73 a 76. /pp. 31 y 32/. _

*10ª.* Aunque recogí en el libro algunos testimonios del liberal y antifranquista _Salvador de Madariaga Rojo_, no cité esta afirmación porque recogí otros testimonios y hechos más concretos dentro de los apartados que titulé: “Al precio de fracturar España” y “Al precio de una guerra civil dentro de la Guerra Civil”. Esto es lo que afirmaba el ex embajador y ex ministro republicano: “Desde aquel momento, la Guerra Civil degeneró en un duelo desigual entre un ejército bien en mano de su jefe con un Estado regido por una disciplina militar, frente a una turba de tribus malavenidas, la U.G.T., la C.N.T., la F.A.I., el P.O.U.M., el P.S.U.C., el Partido Comunista, el Partido Socialista partido por gala en dos, la Generalitat, Euskadi y otros que olvido, cada uno tirando por su lado. Esta multitud de multitudes no podía aspirar ni de lejos al nombre de alianza, porque vivía en guerra civil endémica. Y no se crea nadie que estas palabras “guerra civil” vengan aquí como metáfora. Trátase por el contrario de una descripción exacta de la realidad, con sus batallas, planes de campaña, bajas y victorias y derrotas. (...) al punto de que en la lucha solía caer tal o cual cabecilla de una u otra de estas sectas; otras de ellas, como la de los Catalanes a los Vascos aspiraban a separarse de los Castellanos, soñando con el Estado lo más integral posible, en pleno olvido de la creación superior –aquella España todavía no plenamente realizada, de que ya casi ni se hablaba y que yacía desangrada e inerme entre unos y otros”: _España. Ensayo de Historia Contemporánea. México-Buenos Aires, 1955, pp. 689 y 690. _

*11ª.* A primeros de marzo de 1937, Georgi Dimitrov recibe un largo informe de uno de sus confidentes en el Frente Popular, y con fecha 23 de ese mes remite el informe alto secreto al comisario soviético para la Defensa, el mariscal Kliment Voroshílov, y entre muchos e interesantes datos, en un párrafo dice lo siguiente: “En la retaguardia existe un gobierno oficial permanente o, con mayor veracidad, tres gobiernos oficiales: Valencia, Cataluña y el País Vasco. En torno a esos tres gobiernos hay otros, más grandes o más chicos, más o menos autónomos, que demuestran su poder. Todo eso se debe a la debilidad gubernamental (...)”: _España traicionada, p. 208. /p. 49/._
12ª. Cuando hacía tres días que los dirigentes del Frente Popular habían huido por segunda vez en un mes a seguro territorio francés, y esta vez para no volver –Indalencio Prieto Tuero hacía ya 100 días que había huido y Francisco Largo Caballero 40-, y Madrid era testigo de la carnicería de la última batalla de la guerra civil en la Guerra Civil, entre prosoviéticos socialistas y comunistas contra anarquistas y algunos republicanos y socialistas, el _9 de marzo de 1939 Mundo Obrero_afirmaba en su _portada:_ “El Gobierno de la República, que preside el doctor Negrín, está hoy en su puesto, como lo estuvo en los días críticos de Cataluña. Falta a la verdad quien diga lo contrario”. /_p. 127/. _

*FINAL.* Informe alto secreto 10 de diciembre de 1938, donde el jefe del Frente Popular el socialista y prosoviético Juan Negrín López, revelaba al encargado de negocios soviético Serguéi Marchenko su plan una vez ganada la Guerra:
"No cabe un regreso al viejo parlamentarismo. Sería imposible permitir el "libre juego" de los partidos tal y como existían antes, ya que en ese caso la derecha podría forzar de nuevo su acceso al poder. Eso significa que se precisa, o bien una organización política unificada, o una dictadura militar. No ve posible ninguna otra salida": _España traicionada, p. 584._

*REPRESIÓN. *"La República -se decía- ha asesinado a los sacerdotes, ha violado a las monjas, ha robado las iglesias ha destruido el arte español. Usted sabe perfectamente que todo eso es absolutamente falso". El ex jefe del Frente Popular, el socialista _Francisco Largo Caballero. Mis recuerdos. México, 1976, p. 158._
Los soviéticos sin desprenderse de su demagogia eran al menos más realistas. Informe para Stalin con fecha 10 de marzo de 1937, elaborado por el coronel de tanques el soviético Semyon Moiseevich Krivoshein:
"Hay regiones enteras en las que todos los ricos y los curas han sido eliminados. ¿Qué sucederá en esas regiones cuando las tomen los fascistas? Eso está claro para todos": _España traicionada, p. 194._


Ángel Manuel González Fernández, junio de 2008 y enero de 2011.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Ago 2019)

*Ha muerto Chelo, la última guerrillera gallega antifranquista*

HENRIQUE MARIÑO


Inicia sesión
estás leyendoHA MUERTO CHELO, LA ÚLTIMA GUERRILLERA GALLEGA ANTIFRANQUISTA
publicidad

OPINIÓN · SOLUCIÓN SALINA
*Ha muerto Chelo, la última guerrillera gallega antifranquista*
HENRIQUE MARIÑO
publicidad


18/07/2019




La guerrillera Consuelo Rodríguez López, en un fotograma del documental 'La isla de Chelo'.
Ha muerto Consuelo Rodríguez López, la última guerrillera gallega antifranquista. Qué día ha elegido para dejar este mundo: un 18 de julio. El de 1936 empezó a redactarse la esquela de casi toda su familia. Un hermano en zona sublevada se pasó al Ejército republicano y la negra sombra se cernió sobre sus padres. Los legionarios llamaron a la puerta y se los llevaron, ella a rastras: “Non me soltes, miña filla, non me soltes”. Te has quedado sin padres, le espetó una vecina. “Cando me acheguei, o único que vin foi un charco de sangue”, recordaba Chelo. “Sei que morreron abrazados”. 


Inicia sesión
estás leyendoHA MUERTO CHELO, LA ÚLTIMA GUERRILLERA GALLEGA ANTIFRANQUISTA
publicidad

OPINIÓN · SOLUCIÓN SALINA
*Ha muerto Chelo, la última guerrillera gallega antifranquista*
HENRIQUE MARIÑO
publicidad


18/07/2019




La guerrillera Consuelo Rodríguez López, en un fotograma del documental 'La isla de Chelo'.
Ha muerto Consuelo Rodríguez López, la última guerrillera gallega antifranquista. Qué día ha elegido para dejar este mundo: un 18 de julio. El de 1936 empezó a redactarse la esquela de casi toda su familia. Un hermano en zona sublevada se pasó al Ejército republicano y la negra sombra se cernió sobre sus padres. Los legionarios llamaron a la puerta y se los llevaron, ella a rastras: “Non me soltes, miña filla, non me soltes”. Te has quedado sin padres, le espetó una vecina. “Cando me acheguei, o único que vin foi un charco de sangue”, recordaba Chelo. “Sei que morreron abrazados”. 
publicidad

El ser humano, valga el oxímoron, acostumbra a llamar desastre a un fenómeno natural, pero la tragedia es nacer en Soulecín, un lugar de una parroquia de O Barco de Valdeorras. Que fusilen a tus padres. Que cuatro de tus cinco hermanos varones se echen al monte y corran la misma suerte. Que sólo sobrevivas tú y Antonia, primero enlaces y luego guerrilleras: ancha es Castilla, frondosa es Galicia. Que apenas ambas y su hermano mayor puedan contarlo: de una familia de nueve, quedaron tres. Ellas, presas, maquis, exiliadas.

Chelo murió, decimos nosotros, aunque dejando atrás la pizarra de O Barco y el carbón de Ponferrada la gente dice Chelo ha muerto, como si siguiese viviendo, que es lo suyo. Si hubiese fallecido, el óbito le sobrevino lejos de aquella cuna republicana, mecida por la amistad de la progenie con el maestro comunista. Concretamente, en Ile de Ré, al sur de la Bretaña, adonde huyó tras abrazar por última vez a Arcadio Ríos, minero de Siero. Al jefe de la II Agrupación de Guerrillas León-Galicia le daba tanta vergüenza decírselo que usó como enlace al Liebre: “Chelo, me gustas mucho”, le dijo Abelardo Macías en la madriguera mientras señalaba a un Arcadio feliz, enamorado.

Suena el teléfono. Al otro lado, Xosé Ramón Ermida: “Se nos ha ido la última guerrillera viva”, anuncia el historiador. “La familia gallega mártir por excelencia”, añade. Previamente, lo ha llamado Quico para darle la noticia, ahora que parece que todas las noticias son malas. “Ya sólo quedan vivos Camilo de Dios y él”. Es decir, Francisco Martínez, el sempiterno maquis del Bierzo, memoria histórica, viva e itinerante. Apenas he hablado de Chelo, porque Aurora Marco ya lo ha contado todo. Lean su libro _Mulleres na guerrilla antifranquista galega_. Lo publicó Laiovento en 2011, hace muchos ochoemes. Antes del #MeToo, aunque ellas también: Aurora y Chelo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Ago 2019)

*Abucheos y reproches a la ministra Delgado por la falta de reconocimiento en España a las víctimas del franquismo*
Por primera vez un ministro español rinde tributo en París a la Novena Compañía, cuyo papel fue clave en uno de los hitos de la II Guerra Mundial.







Los actos en recuerdo a los republicanos españoles que liberaron París del yugo nazi hace 75 años se tornaron este sábado en una reivindicación, aprovechando la presencia por vez primera de un miembro del Ejecutivo español, la ministra de Justicia, Dolores Delgado. Fue en el *último acto de una jornada cargada de homenajes *en diferentes puntos de la capital francesa, cuando Delgado se disponía a descubrir una placa junto al jardín adyacente al Ayuntamiento que lleva el nombre de los Combatientes de "la Nueve", la primera brigada que entró en París aquel 24 de agosto de 1944, compuesta esencialmente de republicanos españoles que se habían exiliado tras la Guerra Civil.

En sus alocuciones, varios representantes de asociaciones habían pedido al Ejecutivo más reconocimiento para las víctimas del franquismo y consideraron laxa la ley de memoria histórica de 2007. El tono fue subiendo hasta que una representante de la anarquista CNT acabó coreando el "No pasarán", en medio del aplauso general. Delgado era la siguiente en el turno de palabra y no esquivó el órdago que le habían lanzado: *"Os agradezco que exijáis a los poderes públicos que den pasos en favor de la verdad, la justicia y la reparación*. A veces las leyes van más lentas que la sociedad".
Sus palabras no calmaron a un auditorio nutrido, medio millar de asistentes, muchos de ellos procedentes de España y otros hijos de exiliados del franquismo, algunos vestidos con uniformes republicanos, muchos más con la bandera* lila, roja y amarilla*. Los abucheos hicieron que la ministra se decidiera a responder, a asegurar que su presencia en esos actos, la primera de un miembro del Ejecutivo desde que París comenzó a reconocer la labor de aquella brigada de españoles, era ya un avance y que su Gobierno quiere dar pasos hacia la reparación de las víctimas.
"Estamos aquí para escuchar las voces de las víctimas y para avanzar. *Queremos cambiar una ley buena, la de memoria histórica de 2007*, para mejorarla a partir de vuestras aportaciones", aseguró Delgado dirigiéndose a representantes de las asociaciones. Sus palabras no calmaron al público que siguió interpelando con gritos de "España es republicana" y la ministra mantuvo el diálogo desde el estrado.

"Estoy convencida de que los combatientes que entraron en París hace 75 años poniendo su pecho por delante para defender los valores de la libertad defenderían hoy la Constitución de 1978", aseguró, una frase que acabó por encender al público. Delgado reconoció que aquellos valientes y sus descendientes *"merecen reconocimiento y justicia"* y afirmó que "el Gobierno de España está aquí por eso".
El ambiente se calmó cuando en su lugar subió al estrado la alcaldesa de París, Anne Hidalgo, la responsable de que "la Nueve" tenga una plaza en París y que su combate comience a ser reconocido en Francia.
La regidora aseguró que "solo en París puede ocurrir algo así, porque es una ciudad de diálogo y de controversia en libertad".
"Creo que el Gobierno español envía una señal importante al estar hoy aquí. *Podríamos quejarnos si no estuvieran aquí. Pero están y quieren cambiar la ley de memoria histórica*", dijo Hidalgo, hija ella misma de exiliados españoles.

Posteriormente, la alcaldesa y la ministra inauguraron una placa de homenaje regalada por la anterior administración del Ayuntamiento de Madrid, sin que hubiera ningún representante de la nueva corporación municipal de la capital española.
Además, entregaron los certificados de reparación a dos excombatientes, Mariano Laborda y José Góngora.
Hidalgo y Delgado compartieron varios actos a lo largo de la jornada, entre ellos la*inauguración de un enorme mural pintado en una fachada como homenaje a "la Nueve"* y un jardín dedicado a Federica Montseny, que durante la Segunda República se convirtió en la primera mujer ministra de la historia de España.
En esos actos, el ambiente fue menos tenso. Delgado destacó que los combatientes de "la Nueve" defendieron "lo mejor de la historia" de España y se batieron para que hoy "se pueda disfrutar de la libertad".
"Llegaron los primeros a París, pero fueron los últimos en ser reconocidos", aseguró la ministra, que lamentó que su hazaña quedara durante años escondida en la memoria colectiva.
La alcaldesa reconoció que "se ha tardado mucho" en reconocer la labor de esos combatientes que, luchando contra el nazismo, creían poder también acabar con el franquismo en España.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> ´no jonvre no, los mataron exclusivamente por su fe. eran todos unos santos y ninguno hizo nada desde el púlpito, el confesionario o el cuarto privado del profesor que llevara a venganza.
> como si en los pueblos se conocieran todos.



Cuidado con las ironías, no suelo utilizarlas en discusiones con fachas, no las entienden bien (por algo son fachas), y no pocas veces se han pensado que era de los suyos... Hay que decirlo todo clarito y despacito, sino no lo pillan bien.

Pd: edito para aclarar que esto ocurre con los fachas que son clase trabajadora, los otros no, los fachas que mueven los hilos y manejan a los tontos son extremadamente listos y psicópatas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Ago 2019)

PARTE DE GUERRA CORRESPONDIENTE AL DIA 25 DE AGOSTO 1938.

MINISTERIO DE DEFENSA NACIONAL.

A las 9:45 horas, 5 trimotores de la invasión arrojaron sobre la población civil de Alicante medio centenar de bombas, que cayeron todas en el casco urbano, causando la total destruccion de diez edificios y grande desperfectos en otros diez. Hasta el momento las victimas recogidas se elevan hasta 12 muertos y 54 heridos, en su mayor parte, niños y mujeres.

Ha llegado informacion aún por confirmarse, de que pocas horas despues del ataque sobre la capital alicantina, la aviacion enemiga ha lanzado un feroz ataque sobre la población civil del pueblo de Torrevieja (Alicante).

FOTO: estado de edificios en una calle del centro de Alicante, en el verano de 1938.


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Ago 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> Juan Negrín López, revelaba al encargado de negocios soviético Serguéi Marchenko su plan una vez ganada la Guerra:
> "No cabe un regreso al viejo parlamentarismo. Sería imposible permitir el "libre juego" de los partidos tal y como existían antes, ya que en ese caso la derecha podría forzar de nuevo su acceso al poder. Eso significa que se precisa, o bien una organización política unificada, o una dictadura militar. No ve posible ninguna otra salida"



o le decia lo que queria oir

el pce hubiera arrasado en unas elecciones, por otra parte.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Ago 2019)




----------



## Incorrezto (26 Ago 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Hay que decirlo todo clarito y despacito, sino no lo pillan bien



algunos lo acaban pillando, yo siembro la semilla en sus mentes acomplejadas.

según el vaticano, para que nadie ponga en duda la fuente, hay un cierto porcentaje de curas pedófilos violadores.

ellos afirman que los años treinta no habia ninguno, y ningun ex alumno de escuelas pias que luego matara curas a no ser por su fe.

en la zona de torrelaguna, en madrid, todos los curas fueron protegidos en sus pueblos, auqnue muchos murieron a manos de una partida itinerante.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> algunos lo acaban pillando, yo siembro la semilla en sus mentes acomplejadas.
> 
> según el vaticano, para que nadie ponga en duda la fuente, hay un cierto porcentaje de curas pedófilos violadores.
> 
> ...



Hoy en día han llegado a admitir entre un 10 y un 12% de curas pedófilos, así que serán muchísimos más, y eso en pleno siglo. XXI, imagina XIX ó XX. Pero aún quedándonos con la fantasiosa y benigna cifra del 10%, es como si en una comunidad de 500 vecinos, 50 de ellos quisieran romperle el ano a tus hijos pequeños. Yo iría armado y no dejaría que nadie se acercase a mis hijos. Estado de psicosis total con un mero porcentaje irrisorio y claramente corto.


----------



## I. de A. (26 Ago 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 145163



Eso es absurdo. La secuencia es: los rojos se dedican a masacrar de forma planificada, desde el primer día de guerra (y antes en menor escala, mención especial a Asturias y el golpe de 1934), a decenas de miles de personas (además de torturas, etc.) por su religión, ideas políticas, etc. Los vencedores pillan a los asesinos que no han podido escapar, generalmente asesinos de base (los peces gordos han huido con el botín rapiñado dejándoles en la estacada) y los condenan a distintas penas, incluidas de muerte (e incluidos indultos).

El equidistante (que tiene que ser por fuerza un rojo fanático maldisimulando) dice que los dos son iguales, si no peores los que hacen justicia.

Justificáis y aplaudís asesinatos como verdaderos fanáticos, con nostalgia de la checa. Parece que siempre habrá, hoy como entonces, mano de obra criminal roja, tarados llenos de odio.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Ago 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> Eso es absurdo. La secuencia es: los rojos se dedican a masacrar de forma planificada, desde el primer día de guerra (y antes en menor escala, mención especial a Asturias y el golpe de 1934), a decenas de miles de personas (además de torturas, etc.) por su religión, ideas políticas, etc. Los vencedores pillan a los asesinos que no han podido escapar, generalmente asesinos de base (los peces gordos han huido con el botín rapiñado dejándoles en la estacada) y los condenan a distintas penas, incluidas de muerte (e incluidos indultos).
> 
> El equidistante (que tiene que ser por fuerza un rojo fanático maldisimulando) dice que los dos son iguales, si no peores los que hacen justicia.
> 
> Justificáis y aplaudís asesinatos como verdaderos fanáticos, con nostalgia de la checa. Parece que siempre habrá, hoy como entonces, mano de obra criminal roja, tarados llenos de odio.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Ago 2019)

**
*COMUNIDAD VALENCIANALos familiares de los ajusticiados por el franquismo en Paterna: "No se trata de reabrir heridas, ni es por odio ni rencor, lo que queremos es justicia y reparación"*
MEMORIA HISTÓRICA+
*En el cementerio de Paterna, a menos de 500 metros del 'paredón de España', se encuentran enterrados en fosas comunes los restos de 2.238 represaliados al finalizar la Guerra Civil*





Trabajos de exhumación de la fosa 94 en el cementerio de Paterna
Por Miguel Giménez18 ago 2019 _21:21_
En el cementerio de Paterna es habitual ver desde hace unos años a un pequeño grupo de personas en alguna de las más de 130 fosas comunes que se encuentran en el recinto, 25 de ellas ya catalogadas y 10 exhumadas. Se trata de trabajos de exhumación de los restos de las 2.238 personas que fueron ajusticiadas al finalizar la Guerra Civil a menos de 500 metros (la mayoría de ellos jornaleros, pero también muchos médicos, maestros, concejales y alcaldes), en el conocido como 'paredón de España', y cuyos cuerpos fueron enterrados en el más absoluto anonimato en diferentes fosas comunes. Ahora, ochenta años después, sus familiares continúan luchando para rescatar del olvido colectivo -que no familiar- a estas personas. Según los datos oficiales -la base de datos lleva sin actualizarse desde 2011-, se computan más de 120.000 víctimas exhumadas en 2.591 fosas que se encuentran repartidas a lo largo del territorio nacional.



Se trata, entre otros, del abuelo de Aurora, un gallego de familia adinerada que renunció a su herencia y se trasladó a Valencia para ejercer de maestro en diferentes localidades como Buñol, donde ayudó a fundar el PSOE y formó parte del comité de defensa local. Después de ser denunciado, se marchó a Alicante. Aunque finalmente decidió volver al municipio valenciano donde fue arrestado y fusilado a los 64 años después de un juicio sumarísimo.

También se encuentra en el cementerio de Paterna el cuerpo del abuelo de Daniel, que fue alcalde pedáneo de Fuentepodrida, junto al río Cabriel, y participó en la reforma agraria. Al acabar la guerra Miguel fue detenido por la Guardia Civil, para ser fusilado poco después, a los 53 años de edad. "No contentos con esto, a mi abuela le pusieron una multa de 600 pesetas", explica Daniel.
Algo similar sucedió con José, abuelo de Amparo, que fue fusilado tras ser denunciado por un vecino al finalizar la contienda -a los 42 años de edad- por ser concejal del Partido Comunista y presidente del comité de defensa en la localidad de Meliana. Estos son sólo algunos casos, pero hay muchas -más de dos mil- historias, tan diferentes y tan semejantes, que se dan cita en el cementerio de Paterna.





Miguel Navarro, Aurora Máñez, Amparo Belmonte y Daniel Galán
*En busca de Justicia y reparación*
Las familias de gran parte de estos más de dos mil represaliados por el franquismo, que llevan años luchando para recuperar la memoria de sus seres queridos, han decidido unirse para reivindicar Justicia. Después de formar diversas asociaciones para poder acceder a las ayudas que concedía la Diputación de Valencia para la exhumación de los cuerpos, "prácticamente la única institución que nos ha echado una mano", constituyeron el pasado mes de marzo la Federación de Asociaciones de Familiares de Víctimas del Franquismo Fosas Paterna. "No pretendemos reabrir heridas, yo la tengo muy abierta todavía ochenta años después, y no se cerrará hasta que mi abuelo tenga una digna sepultura. Tampoco nos mueve el odio, ni el rencor, ni las modas, como insinúan algunos, sólo queremos Justicia y reparación", explican, ya que insisten: "Todas las frustraciones y los traumas familiares se heredan de generación en generación".
Por eso, le quieren decir a la Administración que no pueden esperar: "Necesitamos que actúen ya, porque los hijos de los represaliados, niños de la Guerra Civil y memoria viva de la historia, tienen ahora más de 80 años y lo único que quieren es llevarse el cuerpo de su padres para darles un entierro digno en sus pueblos, junto a sus familiares". "Estamos luchando por ellos", sentencia Amparo. Para reclamar esa atención, desde finales del pasado año se reúnen en en la plaza de la Virgen de Valencia una vez al mes para exigir "Justicia, verdad y reparación".




Una de las concentraciones de los familiares de las víctimas en la plaza de la Virgen de Valencia
Desde la Federación reconocen sentirse decepcionados con el Estado, "desde el primer momento ningún gobierno se preocupó por nosotros en 43 años", y sostienen que la plataforma se crea para ayudar y asesorar a los familiares y convertirse en una voz, en interlocutor ante la Administración. También buscan una reparación moral, "nuestros familiares están considerados como asesinos cuando no lo son"; una sepultura digna, "que mi madre sepa exactamente dónde está sepultado su padre"; quieren que se edifique un espacio para la memoria en el cementerio de Paterna, dignificando este lugar con una especie de mausoleo dedicado a las víctimas que además pueda acoger los restos de quienes deban permanecer en Paterna; o la formación del grupo de trabajo 'Creando conciencia', que ofrecerá charlas por los institutos que lo requieran para explicar todo lo sucedido. En estas charlas participan historiadores, arqueólogos que participan en las tareas de exhumación, familiares de las víctimas e, incluso, algunas personas que sufrieron tortura durante el franquismo.

El coste de exhumar estas fosas varía. Así, nos encontramos con la fosa 128, donde se han recuperado 107 víctimas que están siendo identificadas, con un coste de 200.000 euros; la fosa 120, con trece ajusticiados y un coste de 60.000 euros; la fosa 115, en la que se han hallado restos de 144 personas con un coste de 254.000 euros... Cantidades a las que las familias pueden hacer frente gracias a las ayudas de la Diputación de Valencia y por la paciencia de los arqueólogos que realizan los trabajos de recuperación. No obstante, todavía queda mucho trabajo por hacer.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Ago 2019)

*Violaciones, humillación y tortura: así trató el franquismo a las mujeres detenidas*



Durante el franquismo, muchas mujeres sufrieron represión solo por el hecho de ser mujeres. Entre las torturas a las que fueron sometidas, están la violación, los abortos forzados, las descargas eléctricas en zonas genitales, las purgas con aceite de ricino y el robo de bebés.

Ahora, por primera vez se presenta una querella por aquellos crímenes de género cometidos por los falangistas.

La organización Women's Link ha pedido a la jueza argentina María Servini de Cubría, que instruye el único proceso abierto en la actualidad contra los crímenes franquistas, que investigue también los crímenes cometidos contra las mujeres.

La querella presentada incluye los testimonios de seis mujeres. Cinco de ellas fueron asesinadas después de sufrir las vejaciones. La sexta, es la abogada feminista Lidia Falcón, superviviente del horror franquista que fue detenida siete veces entre los años 1960 y 1974.

Durante el franquismo, las mujeres que participaban en actividades políticas, eran parte de partidos o habían combatido en el bando republicano, fueron duramente reprimidas al igual que los hombres. Pero sus castigos fueron diferentes porque además llevaban implícito un componente de género que los hombres no sufrían.

Estas mujeres habían cuestionado el papel que los falangistas habían reservado para ellas: el de buena esposa, sumisa, ama de casa dedicada exclusivamente a cuidar del hogar y de los hijos.

Sus castigos debían servir de ejemplo para el resto de las mujeres que quisieran salirse de la línea marcada por la dictadura. Además, muchas sufrieron el llamado "delito consorte". Es decir, eran hijas, esposas, compañeras o hermanas de hombres republicanos.

Una vez que eran detenidas, se les rapaba el pelo y eran sometidas a abusos como violaciones, golpes en el bajo vientre a las mujeres embarazadas y todo tipo de insultos sexistas. A algunas, les quitaban los bebés y los daban en adopción a familias falangistas para "eliminar la semilla marxista". Otras acabaron siendo fusiladas y sus cuerpos siguen en las fosas comunes que el Gobierno no quiere investigar.

Este es el caso de las seis mujeres de la querella presentada en el Juzgado de Buenos Aires.

*Margalida Jaume Vendrel*, una relojera de Mallorca, vio como en 1936 los falangistas se llevaban a su marido. En unos días ella también fue arrestada. Fue violada por uno de los falangistas del cuartel, torturada y finalmente ejecutada. Estaba embarazada de 7 meses.

Las hermanas *Daria y Mercedes Buzadé Adroher* se unieron en Mallorca a una expedición republicana como personal sanitario. Fueron detenidas por los falangistas que quisieron "comprobar" su virginidad.

En el cuartel fueron brutalmente violadas. Después las obligaron a tomar aceite de ricino, que provocaba diarreas constantes, y fueron "paseadas" por las calles por su captores.

*Pilar Sánchez Lladrés* militaba en el Partido Socialista cuando en 1936 las tropas falangistas detuvieron a su marido y sus 4 hijos. Ella logró esconderse pero días después fue arrestada cuando salió del escondite. 4 hombres abusaron de ella repetidamente y le propinaron numerosas palizas hasta finalmente matarla y arrojarla a la fosa común del cementerio de Sencelles.

*Matilde Lanza Vaz* militó en el Partido Comunista y fue parte activa del mismo desde la proclamación de la Segunda República. En 1939 fue detenida y juzgada en un consejo de guerra. Las autoridades iniciaron una labor de adoctrinamiento para convertirla al catolicismo. En 1941 la aíslan y obligan a bautizarse. Antes del bautizo, la joven se arroja desde lo alto de la prisión prefiriendo el suicidio. Aún así, tras 45 minutos de agonía, y todavía inconsciente, las autoridades carcelarias la consiguen bautizar.

La sexta mujer de la querella, *Lidia Falcón O'Neil*, fue detenida y procesada en varias ocasiones por la publicación de artículos de opinión. Sufrió torturas claramente dirigidas a su condición de mujer, que consistieron en golpes en el estómago y en el hígado al grito de "ahora ya no parirás más, puta bruja".

Estos seis casos son solo una pequeña muestra de los miles de casos de violencia contra la mujer que se produjeron durante la época franquista.

Miles de casos que aún no han sido investigados.

Miles de cuerpos enterrados en fosas comunes que aún no han sido abiertas.

Toneladas de tierra que aún pesan sobre las víctimas y asfixian el avance sano de toda la sociedad.

Fuente: Playground Magazine


----------



## I. de A. (26 Ago 2019)

GUERRA CIVIL 1936, SOCIALISMO
*Memoria historica: el PSOE fue el culpable. “El chantaje de la izquierda. Las falsedades de la Guerra Civil española” (I)*

1ª. El 9 de noviembre de 1933, el líder socialista Francisco Largo Caballero afirmó públicamente: _“Estamos en plena guerra civil. No nos ceguemos. Lo que pasa es que esta guerra no ha tomado aún los caracteres cruentos que, por fortuna o desgracia, tendrá inexorablemente que tomar”_. Discurso a los trabajadores. Madrid (marzo) 1934. p. 121.

2ª. El 20 de diciembre de 1933, el socialista y portavoz del partido Indalencio Prieto Tuero proclama en el Congreso de los Diputados: _“Decimos, Sr. Lerroux y Sres. Diputados, desde aquí, al país entero, que públicamente contrae el partido socialista el compromiso de desencadenar, en ese caso, la revolución”_. Diario de Sesiones de Cortes. Congreso de los Diputados, 20 de diciembre de 1933. p. 25.

3ª. El máximo líder y responsable del Partido Socialista, Francisco Largo Caballero, escribe el 27 de enero de 1934: _“La suerte está echada. El Partido y la Unión General ya están de acuerdo para organizar un movimiento revolucionario con un programa concreto al objeto de salir al frente de los manejos reaccionarios. Ahora lo que hace falta es intensificar los trabajos de preparación”._ Notas históricas de la guerra en España. Madrid, 1985. p. 84.

4ª. Diario El Socialista, portavoz de la Ejecutiva, 9 de febrero de 1934. p. 3: _“La revolución es inevitable. La fuerza moral y la fuerza numérica están de acuerdo con la actitud socialista: adueñarse del Poder. ¿Cómo ha de hacerse esto? ¿Cómo va a ser ese movimiento inevitable? ¿Cruento o incruento? ¿Sin resistencia del enemigo o teniendo que recurrir a todo? Eso ya no preocupa ni a quienes hasta ayer eran más inclinados a la templanza. Sea como sea, la revolución será_”.







5ª. En febrero de 1934 quedó formado el Comité Nacional Revolucionario que estaba integrado por el Partido Socialista, la Unión General de Trabajadores y las Juventudes Socialistas, representados por Francisco Largo Caballero, Juan Simeón Vidarte, Enrique de Francisco, Pascual Tomás, José Díaz Alor, Carlos Hernández Zancajo, Santiago Carrillo Solares e Indalencio Prieto Tuero, que se incorporaría poco después.

El Comité Nacional Revolucionario remitió las Instrucciones bajo contraseña a los 61 Comités revolucionarios provinciales, y en abril responden informando de la organización: militantes comprometidos, armas que disponen, fondos para la compra de armamento, etc.,. Francisco Largo Caballero. Notas históricas de la guerra en España. pp. 85 a 156.

6ª. El Socialista, 21 de abril de 1934, portada. Mensaje de Francisco Largo Caballero a los jóvenes socialistas: _“En España van a ocurrir hechos de tal naturaleza, que es preciso que la clase trabajadora haga más manifestaciones que justifiquen su actuación en el porvenir. Aprovechando la circunstancia de estar representados aquí los delegados de las Juventudes Socialistas para decir que yo, que mantengo el criterio que hay que apoderarse del Poder político revolucionariamente, y que es tonto hacerse la ilusión de que vamos a poder adueñarnos de él de otra forma, tengo que manifestar que la revolución no se hace con gritos de viva el Socialismo, viva el comunismo y viva el anarquismo. Se hace violentamente, luchando en la calle con el enemigo. Hay que crear un ejército revolucionario (…). Y es preciso organizarlo militarmente. Yo no tengo escrúpulos de decir ante vosotros que hay que organizar nuestro ejército (…) vamos a la conquista del Poder como sea. ¡Camaradas! Organizad la lucha final. La batalla será cruel y larga”._

7ª. El Socialista, 1 de agosto de 1934, portada: _“Contra el régimen de terror blanco como el actual no sirven protestas platónicas. Por ello, el Comité nacional de la Unión General de Trabajadores de España se limita a declarar estar dispuesto a procurar que la clase trabajadora organizada que representa realice el supremo esfuerzo para dar término con el régimen de excepción que vive la clase obrera, y recomienda a ésta la más estrecha unión para fines concretos y definitivos”._

8ª. El Socialista, 25 de septiembre de 1934, portada: _“Renuncie todo el mundo a la revolución pacífica, que es una utopía. Bendita la guerra contra los causantes de la ruina de España”._
9ª. El Socialista, 27 de septiembre de 1934, portada: _“La consigna de hoy. Organización de todos los frentes. Las nubes van cargadas camino de octubre. Repetimos lo que dijimos hace unos meses: ¡atención al disco rojo! El mes próximo puede ser nuestro octubre. Tomar toda suerte de medidas, atar cabos sueltos, laborar para la causa son labores urgentes en estos momentos. El ejército obrero de las ciudades y los campos ha de considerarse movilizado, de manera que ante la ocasión de peligro cada cual conozca su puesto y su misión y lo ocupe y la desarrolle sin titubeos ni dudas.
Nos aguardan días de prueba, jornadas duras. El trance histórico que se avecina nos convertirá en eje de las circunstancias. La responsabilidad del proletariado español y sus cabezas directoras es enorme”._







10ª. A las doce de la madrugada del día 4 de octubre de 1934, el socialista Francisco Largo Caballero da la orden de lanzar la Guerra Civil. Síntesis y composición literal de las Instrucciones del Comité Nacional Revolucionario elaboradas en febrero de 1934:
_“Cada pueblo tiene que hacerse a la idea de que tiene que ser un firme sostén de la insurrección. El triunfo del movimiento descansará en la extensión que alcance y en la violencia con que se produzca, más el tesón con que se defienda. En esta acción nos lo jugamos todo y debemos hallarnos dispuestos a vencer o morir. Una vez empezada la insurrección no es posible retroceder.
Cuando una ciudad caiga en manos de los revolucionarios, nada debe justificar su abandono. Aunque la lucha se prolongue no debe desmayarse. Cada día que pase aumentará el número de rebeldes. En cambio la moral del enemigo irá decayendo. Nadie espere triunfar en un día en un movimiento que tiene todos los caracteres de una guerra civil.
Los grupos de acción han de convertirse en guerrillas dispuestas a desarrollar la máxima potencia. Haciendo una buena distribución deberá hacerse una guerra de guerrillas. Nunca deben presentar grandes masas a la fuerza pública, procurando así que toda sea distribuida y hostilizándola sin cesar hasta rendirla por agotamiento. Atacar siempre desde lugares seguros.
Precisa conocer la fuerza pública que exista en cada localidad. Militares, Guardia Civil, Asalto, Seguridad. Armamento que disponen. Condiciones defensivas de sus cuarteles. Conocer los depósitos de armas, dinamita, y medios de apoderarse de ellos. Apoderarse de los establecimientos donde se vendan armas, municiones y explosivos. Las casas cuarteles de la Guardia Civil deben incendiarse si previamente no se entregan. Imposibilitar que los jefes de las fuerzas puedan incorporarse a sus puestos, deteniéndoles a la salida de sus domicilios y atacándoles si se resisten. Utilizar uniformes del ejército, para dar la impresión de insubordinación militar.
Levantar barricadas que oculten aparatos explosivos. Volar puentes. Cortar carreteras y líneas de ferrocarril. Donde haya estación de radio, si no puede incautarse, incendiarla o volarla.
El movimiento debe afectar a todos los servicios, principalmente a los de vital importancia (alimentación, transportes, agua, gas, etc.,.), y los grupos de acción cuidarán de anular a los que se presten a evitarlo.
Asaltar centros oficiales y políticos, incautarse de ficheros y archivos. Los Bancos y Archivos se vigilarán estrechamente.
Rápidamente apoderarse de las autoridades y personas de más importancia y guardarlas en rehenes. Nombres y domicilio de las personas que más se han significado como enemigos de nuestra causa o que puedan ser más temibles como elemento contrarrevolucionario. Estas personas deben ser tomadas en rehenes al producirse el movimiento, o suprimidas si se resisten.
Toda la energía y todos los medios serán pocos para asegurarse el triunfo. Triunfante el movimiento revolucionario, lo primero que debe asegurarse es el dominio absoluto de la población, perfeccionando las milicias armadas, ocupando los sitios estratégicos, desarmando totalmente a las fuerzas contrarias y ocupando los edificios públicos.
Se prohíbe sacar copias de estas instrucciones. Quemad estas instrucciones tan pronto os hayáis enterado”_. Francisco Largo Caballero. Notas históricas de la guerra en España. pp. 92 a 102.

1ª. Testimonio del arzobispo de Tarragona, el cardenal Francisco Vidal i Barraquer:
_“El Llorá, 8 de Octubre de 1934.
A Su Eminencia Reverendísima el Señor Cardenal Eugenio Pacelli, Secretario de Estado de Su Santidad. Buenos Aires.
El alzamiento armado ha sido realmente formidable en toda España, con especial intensidad en Asturias, Galicia y Cataluña, sin que se haya librado la propia capital de la República. No es dable en este momento tener exacta visión de los estragos producidos; puédese, sin embargo, apreciar el gran volumen y extensión de las organizaciones en armas, que de muchos meses veníanse preparando para el momento propicio en que pudieran apoderarse del poder a fin de restablecer el más extremo radicalismo político-social-antirreligioso, y aun la dictadura del proletariado.
El movimiento revolucionario extendido a toda España tiene características bien definidas por su origen y por sus objetivos. Procede de todos los grupos izquierdistas que monopolizaron el poder durante el bienio nefasto y desviaron la República con una legislación sectaria y antisocial. Ensoberbecidos por su hegemonía durante las Cortes Constituyentes, no supieron resignarse al resultado adverso de las elecciones de Noviembre, que les echó del poder y expresó la voluntad nacional de rectificar sus tendencias y conductas adversas a la justicia y a la libre convivencia y amparo de todos los ciudadanos. Desde entonces han conspirado contra la más alta magistratura de la Nación y el Parlamento actual, y se han propuesto conquistar por la violencia el puesto que los partidos de centro y de derecha han alcanzado legítimamente por las vías legales. Tan tenaz y encendida ha sido su voluntad subversiva, que en el orden político no vacilan en sacrificar el propio régimen, cuya instauración por medios democráticos proclamaban como su mejor gloria, y en el orden social no han desdeñado la participación de los comunistas, aunque fuera llegando a la dictadura del proletariado. El estallido, pues, ha sido formidable e intensísimo, y todos los medios han sido utilizados para triunfar del Gobierno legítimo e impedir la incorporación de la derecha al poder”_. 
Miguel Batllori. Arxiu Vidal i Barraquer. Església i Estat durant la segona República Espanyola. 1931/1936. IV 10 d’ octubre de 1933. Barcelona, 1986. pp. 559 a 563

12ª. A principios de 1935 escriben y editan un folleto clandestino el presidente de las Juventudes Socialistas, Carlos Hernández Zancajo y el secretario Santiago Carrillo Solares, confesando:
“_No eran escaramuzas contra el frente armado del Estado. Era una batalla a fondo, en toda línea. Se trataba de un combate general dirigido por las Alianzas Obreras en cada provincia. Fuerzas de choque delante, y detrás el empuje armado de la organización. La unanimidad del proletariado para esta batalla tenía aterrada a las fuerzas mercenarias del Estado. Que en Valencia patrullasen las fuerzas de Seguridad por las calles con más miedo que vergüenza; el paseo militar de los mineros de la Arboleda hasta Bilbao; la concentración de la Guardia civil de los pueblos, en repliegue hasta las capitales de provincias; el miedo del Gobierno a declarar el estado de guerra hasta dos días después de la insurrección, y la furia represiva declarada a última hora, no son otra cosa que la exacerbación del pánico elevado a su última potencia. No se trataba de una conspiración de tipo blanquista. Se trataba solamente de un acto de presencia del proletariado, que, con las armas en la mano, desalojaría del Poder a un régimen tambaleante, convencido de su propia caducidad.

La experiencia ha demostrado muy ampliamente que si en octubre hubieran intervenido todas las fuerzas malgastadas inútilmente durante las diversas batallas de 1934, hubieran sobrado energías para levantar de un lado a otro de España la roja bandera del socialismo.

Las AA.OO. han dado su resultado donde se les ha sabido usar. Quiere decir que si en todas partes se hubiese hecho el mismo uso que en Asturias, otro hubiese sido el resultado del octubre rojo español”. _
Carlos Hernández Zancajo y Santiago Carrillo. Octubre. Segunda etapa. Madrid, 1935. pp. 102 a 104.


----------



## I. de A. (26 Ago 2019)

*Memoria historica: el PSOE fue el culpable. “El chantaje de la izquierda. Las falsedades de la Guerra Civil española” (II)*

13ª. Declaración de Francisco Largo Caballero ante el juez, el 15 de octubre de 1934: 
_“Al día siguiente de ingresar Largo Caballero en la cárcel de Madrid, el juez militar, acompañado del fiscal, le sometió a un interrogatorio. ¿Es usted el Jefe del movimiento? Contesto negativamente. Así cumplía el acuerdo adoptado en la reunión conjunta de las dos ejecutivas; además, dijo la verdad, pues él no tenía derecho a arrogarse el título de Jefe del movimiento, pues que nadie le había designado para tal cargo, y además, así libraba al Partido Socialista y a la Unión General de Trabajadores de España de la responsabilidad que no quisieron contraer en interés de la clase trabajadora. 
No hay que olvidar que Largo Caballero era el presidente del Partido y el secretario de UGT, y si se declaraba, por un rasgo de romanticismo, Jefe, nadie podría creer que dichas organizaciones hubieran quedado al margen, y de ahí se habría derivado las graves consecuencias naturales. 
La segunda pregunta fue: ¿Pero usted no conocía la organización del movimiento? La contestación también fue negativa. Si hubiera dicho que sí, tendría que haber expuesto detalles de la organización; pero como esto no lo habría de hacer por nada ni por nadie, contestar afirmativamente hubiera sido estúpido. 
Otra pregunta: ¿Cómo cree usted que se ha producido el movimiento? Espontáneamente, contesto, como protesta contra la política que se sigue en la República. ¿Y las armas, cómo se han obtenido? Sin duda, serán las que no se usaron en la revolución de diciembre del año 30 para la proclamación de la República. ¿Está usted conforme con el movimiento? No me considero obligado a contestar esa pregunta, dijo Largo Caballero; yo respondo de mis actos, pero no admito que se quieran juzgar mis pensamientos. Así, poco más o menos, se verificaron todas las declaraciones. Le quedó tranquilidad de conciencia porque de ninguna indiscreción suya se ha podido molestar a ninguna persona. Además, se puede afirmar que en ningún caso le interrogaron sobre algún detalle concreto de la organización del movimiento, lo cual prueba claramente que no descubrieron ninguno; se puede asegurar que, dentro de lo posible, la organización se hizo con las mayores garantías del secreto.
Le defendió el jurista compañero Jiménez de Asúa; Largo Caballero se limitó a cumplir las instrucciones de su abogado defensor y salió absuelto. ¿Para qué? ¿Para marcharse a su casa a descansar? No; para continuar luchando”. _
Francisco Largo Caballero. Notas históricas de la guerra en España. pp. 225 y 226.





14ª. Del 5 al 13 de octubre de 1934 fueron asesinados en España: 12 sacerdotes, 11 religiosos, 9 seminaristas y 5 religiosos sacerdotes. Antonio Montero Moreno. Historia de la persecución religiosa en España 1936-1939. Madrid, 1961. pp. 41 a 52. Una investigación más exacta y concreta de los asesinados en Asturias: Ángel Garralda García. La persecución religiosa del clero en Asturias (1934 y 1936-37). Avilés, 1977.
Según el Gobierno de la República: “Dirección general de Seguridad. Sección Estadística. Información y Enlace. ESTADÍSTICA del movimiento revolucionario comenzado el 5 de octubre de 1934. Madrid, 3 de enero de 1935.







Edificios destruidos o deteriorados por voladura o incendio: 58 iglesias.
Albacete 1, Alicante 4, Almería 2, Barcelona 4, Cádiz 1, Ciudad Real 2, Córdoba 1, Coruña 3, Huelva 1, Huesca 1, León 4, Lérida 2, Logroño 1, Pamplona 1, Asturias 17, Pontevedra 1, Salamanca 2, Santander 5, Tarragona 1, Valladolid 3, Zamora 1”. EN SERVICIO A LA REPÚBLICA. La revolución de octubre en España. LA REBELIÓN DEL GOBIERNO DE LA GENERALIDAD. Madrid, 1935. pp. 65 y 68.







En la obra de obligada referencia de Antonio Montero citada anteriormente, el total del genocidio religioso desde octubre de 1934 hasta abril de 1939, y _“a la espera de que estudios posteriores y más aquilatados puedan variar –creemos que ligeramente- la estadística de las personas consagradas a Dios, sacrificadas en la persecución religiosa, damos hoy por hoy como más exacta esta promoción: clero secular, incluidos seminaristas, 4.184, religiosos 2.365, religiosas 283. Total 6.832”_. Historia de la persecución religiosa en España 1936-1939. p. 762.


----------



## I. de A. (26 Ago 2019)

*Memoria historica: el PSOE fue el culpable. “El chantaje de la izquierda. Las falsedades de la Guerra Civil española” (y III)*

En un trabajo de Vicente Cárcel Ortí, el total del genocidio religioso sería de unos 6.964 asesinados, cifra más próxima a la realidad del hecho pero no definitiva: _“Tras estos añadidos podemos concluir que las víctimas eclesiásticas se aproximan a las 7.000”_.







La persecución religiosa en España durante la segunda República (1931-1939). Madrid, 1990. p 242. Según una reciente investigación de Gregorio Rodríguez Fernández, el total de las religiosas asesinadas no sería de 283 sino de 296. El hábito y la cruz. Religiosas asesinadas en la Guerra Civil española. Madrid, 2006.
En definitiva, siguiendo las investigaciones de los diversos autores hasta ahora publicadas, la suma total de las víctimas religiosas sería de 6.980.

Y no sólo eso sino que todavía faltan por añadir, los incipientes trabajos de los casi 3.000 mártires laicos asesinados por mantener su fe católica.Este trabajo nos ha sido envíado para su publicación y consta de este post y de los 7 anteriores : “El presente trabajo realizado pertenece en gran parte al libro: “_El chantaje de la izquierda. Las falsedades de la Guerra Civil española”_. Madrid, 2004, de Ángel Manuel Gonzalez Fernández. (Libro que se puede adquirir en la Librería Histórica. c/ Lagasca 120. Madrid).”


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Ago 2019)




----------



## Gigatr0n. (26 Ago 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> *Memoria historica: el PSOE fue el culpable. “El chantaje de la izquierda. Las falsedades de la Guerra Civil española” (y III)*
> 
> En un trabajo de Vicente Cárcel Ortí, el total del genocidio religioso sería de unos 6.964 asesinados, cifra más próxima a la realidad del hecho pero no definitiva: _“Tras estos añadidos podemos concluir que las víctimas eclesiásticas se aproximan a las 7.000”_.
> 
> ...




Al hilo de esta última trilogía tuya, "copipego" un artículo muy interesante de hace dos días:

*La (des)Memoria Histórica*

_Pocas veces concurren en el mismo día dos acontecimientos históricos tan relevantes para España como los sucedidos en este 23 de agosto, aunque en años diferentes, concretamente el primero en 1936, año del inicio de nuestra Guerra Civil, y el segundo en 1939, año del final de la contienda. Traigo a colación estas dos efemérides porque ambas ponen en evidencia el desatino que representa el sectario y totalitario proceso de la «Memoria Histórica», impulsado por el Gobierno del actual PSOE, en su afán de quebrar el principal fruto de la Transición democrática, que no fue otro que el gran acuerdo de la reconciliación nacional plasmado en la aprobación de la Constitución de 1978, eventos todos ellos coprotagonizados por el antiguo PSOE, un partido ideológicamente distinto, cuyas patrióticas políticas de entonces son sometidas a revisión por quienes hoy ocupan (¿okupan?) la dirección socialista.

El primer hecho ocurre en la madrugada del 23 de agosto de 1936. En la cárcel Modelo de Madrid son asesinados significados militares y políticos, alrededor de treinta personas de entre los centenares que se encontraban detenidas por las autoridades republicanas, incapaces de impedir la toma de la prisión por una turba de milicianos anarquistas, comandados por el pistolero Felipe Sandoval, un criminal que fue el máximo responsable de la checa cenetista ubicada en el madrileño Cine Europa. La repercusión internacional de estas ejecuciones fue tremenda. El cuerpo diplomático extranjero amenazó con retirar a los embajadores de Madrid, denunciando la negligencia de las autoridades responsables, como el director general de Prisiones, Villar Gómez; el de Seguridad, Muñoz Martínez, o el ministro de Gobernación, general Pozas.
Muchos dirigentes republicanos quedaron conmocionados al enterarse. El presidente del Gobierno, el moderado José Giral, lloró, y el presidente de la República, Manuel Azaña, se planteó el dimitir, exclamando: «Me asquea la sangre, estoy hasta aquí [dijo señalándose el cuello], nos ahogará a todos».

Entre los asesinados se encontraban ilustres e históricas figuras republicanas, como los exministros Martínez Velasco, Rico Avello o Álvarez Valdés, o el fundador de la Unión Republicana y expresidente del Congreso, Melquiades Álvarez. Son republicanos asesinados por republicanos. Y conforme a la maniquea revisión histórica del presente, las preguntas surgen de inmediato: ¿se pueden reivindicar las figuras de las víctimas?; ¿se puede condenar a sus asesinos?; ¿son ilegítimos los juicios que condenaron a los criminales?...

Es más, ¿se me puede condenar a mí por exaltación del fascismo si denuncio que, además de pasividad, hubo también en algunas autoridades republicanas la sospecha de que incurrieron en complicidades y connivencias? Porque lo cierto es que a los pocos días se repiten los hechos y el 10 de septiembre de 1936, en la carbonera de la cárcel de Porlier, son ejecutados el diputado y exsubsecretario Rey Mora y el exministro de Marina Gerardo Abad Conde, histórico y ejemplar republicano, que entre otros cargos ejerció brillantemente el de alcalde de mi ciudad, La Coruña. La autoría de sus asesinatos se atribuyó, entre otros, a los milicianos comunistas Manuel Lázaro, Mariano Gutiérrez Albaladejo y Braulio Sánchez Mayoral, alguno de ellos incluido en la lista previa de víctimas del franquismo que preveía homenajear el Ayuntamiento podemita de la señora Carmena, también militante comunista.

Y para redondear la ignominia, poco más de dos meses después, entre el 7 de noviembre y el 4 de diciembre, en el conjunto de las cárceles madrileñas se llevan a cabo unas 33 sacas de prisioneros, que le cuestan la vida a más de 4.000 personas, ejecutadas en las matanzas de Paracuellos y Torrejón, horror que solo termina cuando se le encomienda la vigilancia de las prisiones al anarquista Melchor Rodríguez, conocido como el «ángel rojo», el cual sencillamente cumple con su deber.

Terror rojo y terror azul. Paracuellos y Badajoz. Todos en algún momento fueron víctimas o verdugos. Y hoy, ochenta años después, se pretende que nuevamente vuelva a haber vencedores y vencidos, condenando a unos sí y a otros no por los mismos hechos. Veamos si no, el segundo de los acontecimientos. Tres años más tarde, el 23 de agosto de 1939, se firma en Moscú el tratado de no agresión entre la Alemania nazi y la Rusia comunista, entre Hitler y Stalin, que personalmente asiste a la rúbrica oficial del pacto. Pocos ejemplos en la historia podemos encontrar de una degradación moral e ideológica tan oportunista como la protagonizada por los nazis y los comunistas, quienes además ocultaron al mundo un anexo que contenía un protocolo secreto por el que se repartían Polonia y los Estados Bálticos. Ocho días después, el 1 de septiembre, se inicia la II Guerra Mundial y durante ¡669 días! el comunismo es el principal aliado de Hitler. Y digo bien el comunismo. Por ejemplo, los comunistas franceses califican el esfuerzo bélico de su patria como propio de una potencia imperialista y exigen la paz con Alemania. No son ajenos los comunistas españoles a esta vergonzosa traición, producida tan solo cinco meses después del fin de la Guerra Civil. Sus ataques, como siempre, van dirigidos contra los socialdemócratas, no contra sus nuevos aliados, los nazis. Dolores Ibárruri califica de imperialistas a ingleses y franceses. El 18 de febrero de 1940 justifica la invasión y el reparto de Polonia, casi en las mismas fechas en las que policía secreta soviética, la NKVD, asesinaba en la fosas de Katyn, de un tiro en la nuca, a más de 22.000 oficiales del ejército y otros profesionales polacos, compitiendo con sus aliados de las SS nazis.

Y yo pregunto, ¿conforme a la ley de Memoria Histórica, no deberían las Cortes españoles aprobar una ley condenatoria de estos hechos y alianzas? Es lo que se viene haciendo cuando afecta a las mismas situaciones en colectivos y hechos de distinto signo. ¿No se debería también investigar y condenar a los maquis y exiliados comunistas para saber sus responsabilidades los 669 días que fueron aliados de los nazis? Lo cierto es que la propaganda comunista ha conseguido mantener oculto este episodio, posiblemente para no hacer cierto el axioma del gran dramaturgo español asesinado en Paracuellos, Pedro Muñoz Seca, que escribió una obra titulada «Los extremeños se tocan».

Todo este revanchismo alentado desde el Gobierno sanchista nos retrotrae a los españoles a 1939, ya que los mismos discursos y políticas de entonces son los que hoy se aplican, simplemente invirtiendo los términos: la Ley de Memoria Histórica sustituye a la Ley de Represión del Comunismo y la Masonería. Mientras que el Tribunal de Orden Público es reemplazado por las propuestas de la llamada «Comisión de la verdad». No es una memoria para todos.

Parafraseando al presidente Roosevelt en su discurso al Congreso estadounidense con motivo del ataque japonés a Pearl Harbor, podíamos decir que en la historia de España el 23 de agosto «es una fecha que vivirá en la infamia».

Francisco Vázquez Vázquez fue embajador de España y alcalde de La Coruña_


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Ago 2019)

El Albert Einstein político

«¿Por qué el socialismo?» es un conocido ensayo del físico Albert Einstein publicado en el primer número de la revista socialista Monthly Review en mayo de 1949.En este escrito, Einstein expresa su preocupación por una «(...) oligarquía de capital privada cuyo enorme poder no puede ser controlado de manera eficaz siquiera por una sociedad política organizada de forma democrática».

Einstein escribió el ensayo a instancias de su amigo Otto Nathan, economista de la Universidad de Princeton, donde se conocieron. Nathan era, a su vez, amigo del cofundador de la revista, Leo Huberman.

Imagen coloreada de una instantánea tomada en 1938 a célebre físico, considerado el científico más importante, conocido y popular del siglo XX.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Ago 2019)

*Serpientes emplumadas*
El cura de San José sacó a las dos niñas de la casa de Antonio Chirino, las llevaba de la mano hacia el coche negro que esperaba en la cuesta, cerca de la vieja ermita. Eva y Rosita habían visto como se llevaban a su padre semanas antes, los golpes en la puerta de la “Brigada del amanecer”, los falangistas José Samper, Pablo Samsó, Santiago Ascanio, Juan Cardona, Ernesto Bento, el famoso tabaquero Eufemiano, todos vestidos de azul con pistola al cinto, sus ojos asustados vieron como le ataban las manos a la espalda con la cortante soga de pitera, las patadas en la cabeza y la barriga, para más tarde en la misma cama de matrimonio violar salvajemente a su madre Julita Cabrera, de forma colectiva, uno a uno, haciendo cola entre risas y alcohol en el pequeño patio canario, con la pila de agua y el viejo drago centenario que esa noche parecía tener las ramas negras.
El destino del joven Chirino, jornalero y sindicalista en los tomateros del cacique inglés Emiliano Bonny, era desconocido, nadie sabía nada, solo que después de abusar de Julia, de dejarla semiinconsciente y con la vagina y el ano desgarrados entre un charco de sangre, lo metieron en el camión, donde ya habían más de catorce hombres destrozados, acurrucados, desalados en la oscuridad del vehículo de transporte de los racimos de plátanos de los Betancores.
La Marfea, la Sima de Jinámar, los pozos de Cardones o Arucas, los de Guayadeque o del barranco de Tamaraceite, podía haber sido su fatal destino, cualquier lugar de los cientos donde los fascistas desaparecieron a más de 5.000 canarios en menos de cinco años, al día siguiente del golpe de estado del sábado 18 de julio del 36.
Julia fue internada en un manicomio a los pocos días de la violación múltiple, se comía los dedos, se arrancó el anular y se lo tragó, se comportaba como un animal herido en un rincón del viejo cuarto de la abuela Luisa González. Las chiquillas la miraban asustadas, estremecidas por tanto terror en tan pocas horas.
-Está poseída por el diablo, hay que liberarla por la infinita misericordia de nuestro señor Jesucristo. –dijo Don Benito Fonte, el párroco del barrio capitalino-
-Estas rojas de mierda como viven en pecado viven rondadas por el espíritu de Satanás, es normal que esto le suceda, debemos internarla para siempre a esta hija de la gran puta. –afirmó vehemente el clérigo, mientras se echaba un pizco de ron aldeano junto a Borja de Lugo, el hijo de la marquesa y el capitán Soria, el brutal criminal de Telde, que fueron a visitar a las niñas, mirarlas bien para valorar su precio, los buenos dividendos que sacarían con su venta, ya que varias familias de la península estaban muy interesadas en comprarlas-
Las dos menores rubias como el trigo y los ojos azules, fueron trasladadas en principio a la Casa del Niño en el Paseo de San José, allí las monjas las bañaron con un camisón blanco para que no se vieran su incipiente cuerpo preadolescentes, Sor Lucía Castejón, la hermana más vieja, les hizo tocamientos en sus pechos y en el sexo, mientras las niñas gritaban de terror. Luego las vistieron con ropas donadas por la gente rica de Vegueta, las instalaron aparte de las demás huérfanas, las hijas de los asesinados por el fascismo, para esperar que llegaran las familias “de bien” que pagarían por ellas una buena cantidad de dinero.


Ya en la pequeña camita se abrazaron, no hablaban desde la noche del crimen de su padres, solo se miraban, se acariciaban, durmieron pegadas, calentitas en el frío recinto, soñaron lo mismo, no lo sabían, nunca lo supieron, nubes de colores, serpientes buenas, emplumadas, voladoras, gigantes, mientras su madre las llevaba flotando entre un cielo de caramelo y tortas de carnaval, olía mucho a flores.
VIAJANDO ENTRE LA TORMENTA
Dos hermanas refugiadas por el franquismo. Fuente: ELPAIS.com
Francisco González Tejera en 12:08


----------



## I. de A. (27 Ago 2019)

*Einstein y Ortega*
Agapito Maestre - Einstein y Ortega

Ortega y Einstein son hombres de la misma generación. Aunque era cuatro años más joven el español que el alemán, los dos murieron en 1955. Relevantes contactos intelectuales y políticos mantuvieron a lo largo de su vida. Algunos autores han destacado que el perspectivismo filosófico de Ortega tiene relaciones importantes con la teoría de la relatividad de Einstein. Lo cierto es que Ortega fue de los pocos filósofos en Europa que muy pronto concedió importancia filosófica a las teorías físicas de Einstein. Prueba de ello es que ya en 1923 le dedicó el ensayo citado, que aún hoy es relevante para evaluar el sentido histórico e ideológico de la teoría de la relatividad.

Nada de eso, sin embargo, fue obstáculo para que Ortega, en 1937, hiciera de Einstein el ejemplo más sobresaliente de frivolidad e irresponsabilidad política que ha caracterizado a los intelectuales de la época. La crítica certera y vital que el español hizo del alemán era una sabia predicción del comportamiento dudoso, y a veces caprichoso, que más tarde adoptaría Einstein ante la fabricación de la bomba atómica. Ortega escribió su crítica a Einstein por actuar irresponsablemente sobre lo que estaba sucediendo en España al comienzo de la Guerra Civil. Ortega denunciaba la falta de inteligencia ante la política del Gobierno republicano. 

La República, la misma que Ortega había ayudado a parir, no sólo lo traicionó en su primera época, sino que lo vejó haciéndole firmar documentos a su favor "bajo las más graves amenazas". Ortega, finalmente, tuvo que exiliarse. 

Sí, en efecto, Ortega fue un exiliado de la República. Nadie, por lo tanto, que sea piadoso con su historia, o sea honrado, debería olvidar que la República también ultrajó a cientos de hombres y mujeres con el exilio. Ortega estuvo entre ellos.

Algo de todo eso puede hallarse en el 'Epílogo para ingleses' escrito por Ortega, en el gélido invierno parisino del 37, para complementar la edición inglesa de_ La rebelión de las masas._ El 'Epílogo…', magnífica síntesis de los objetivos ideológicos de Ortega, nos recuerda que el principal afán de su pensamiento era "hacer notar la frivolidad y la irresponsabilidad frecuentes en el intelectual europeo, que he denunciado como un factor de primera magnitud entre las causas del presente desorden". 

Ortega estaba acusando muy duramente a los intelectuales extranjeros que firmaron documentos de apoyo a la República sin tener ni idea de lo que estaba pasando. Desconocían, por ejemplo, el dramático suceso por el que tuvo que pasar Ortega en la Residencia de Estudiantes, que ahora cobija a la exposición, en julio de 1936.

Allí, un grupo de milicianos, entre los que se hallaba su discípula María Zambrano, "obligó", por contarlo con brevedad y decirlo suavemente, a Ortega y otros intelectuales a firmar un manifiesto de apoyo al Gobierno de la República. 

El suceso ha sido narrado por Ortega de modo civilizado, es decir, inhibiéndose de mencionarlo expresamente, en el 'Epilógo…': 

*"Mientras en Madrid los comunistas y sus afines obligaban, bajo las más graves amenazas, a escritores y profesores a firmar manifiestos, a hablar por radio, etc., cómodamente sentados en sus despachos o en sus clubs, exentos de toda presión, algunos de los principales escritores ingleses firmaban otro manifiesto donde se garantizaba que esos comunistas y sus afines eran los defensores de la libertad". *

Esta crítica fue ejemplificada en Einstein, precisamente un hombre de su generación, de su tiempo, a quien no sólo había tratado sino que había sido una referencia importante en algunos pasajes de La rebelión de las masas y en el citado ensayo de El tema de nuestro tiempo. 

Hoy, esa crítica de Ortega sigue siendo actual, o sea filosófica, porque descubre, primero, la debilidad intelectual de quien opina sobre el presente sin conocer la historia y, segundo, desacredita la noble función del intelectual cuando éste se deja llevar por la fascinación del poder. Sólo por eso, porque la verdad pudiera ser degradada por el intelectual, alguien debiera haber reservado un pequeño espacio en la exposición dedicada a Einstein. Alguien debería haber buscado un lugar en el apartado de "Einstein en España" a este breve texto de Ortega sobre el genio de la "relatividad": 

"_Hace unos días, Alberto Einstein se ha creído con _'_derecho_'_ a opinar sobre la guerra civil española y tomar posición ante ella. Ahora bien, Alberto Einstein usufructúa una ignorancia radical sobre lo que ha pasado en España ahora, hace siglos y siempre. El espíritu que le lleva a esta insolente intervención es el mismo que desde hace mucho tiempo viene causando el desprestigio universal del hombre intelectual, el cual, a su vez, hace que hoy vaya el mundo a la deriva, falto de _pouvoir spirituel".


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Ago 2019)

*MANUEL DE LA PINTA LEAL, alcalde REPUBLICANO de Cádiz, ASESINADO por los franquistas en 1936*




Manuel de la Pinta Leal nació en Málaga en el año 1905, hijo de Manuel y María de las Virtudes. Su padre era carabinero y fue destinado a la ciudad de Cádiz. Se licenció en Medicina y Cirugía en Cádiz en 1927 con un brillante expediente. A los pocos meses de trabajar en la clínica de Argüelles, consiguió, en 1929 mediante oposición, plaza de Inspector Municipal de sanidad. Fue nombrado médico de guardia en el hospital de Mora. Obtuvo plaza como profesor Ayudante de clases prácticas de Patología Quirúrgica. Además tenía consulta médica privada en la calle San Pedro nº 1. En 1935 obtuvo el puesto n.º 1 en oposiciones en Madrid a la cátedra de Médico Forense.
En marzo de 1931 Manuel participó en la creación de las Juventudes Republicanas de Cádiz. Su actividad, denunciando practicas electorales ilegales por la oligarquía de la ciudad fue incesante, los caciques en Cádiz sumaron gran cantidad de votos a la candidatura dinástica mediante corruptelas. En la definitiva corporación municipal Republicana elegida por fín democráticamente ante las urnas, Manuel consiguió plaza de concejal. Se destacó en denunciar los continuos casos de injusticia o corrupción que se habían dado en el Consistorio, o el intento de renovar la Farmacia Municipal. En junio de 1932 fue elegido alcalde por mayoría absoluta. Sus principales preocupaciones eran el paro obrero o la vivienda, la reconstrucción de las murallas o la disposición de la Zona Franca. Pero la gran crisis financiera que se venía arrastrando desde años anteriores presagiaban duros momentos para el nuevo alcalde y sus concejales.
Tras la huelga de octubre de 1934 en Asturias, el gobernador civil Luis de Armiñán cesó a la corporación municipal elegida democráticamente, siendo sustituida por otra derechista. Se clausuraron sedes de partidos y sindicatos de izquierdas, y se encarceló a los dirigentes más importantes. Las elecciones legislativas del 16 de febrero de 1936 dieron en Cádiz la victoria al Frente Popular, el día 20 del mismo mes Manuel de la Pinta fue restituido en su puesto de alcalde, junto con el resto de concejales previamente suspendidos. La educación fue uno de los pilares de la política de la corporación a todos lo niveles, con la construcción de una Escuela Normal y Residencia de Estudiantes. Se planificó una nueva Escuela Náutica en las inmediaciones de La Caleta. El clero recelaba de esta política, sobre todo desde que el Ayuntamiento pidió al gobierno los locales del Seminario para instalar 20 escuelas laicas.
Las intimidaciones a los concejales del Frente Popular continuaron hasta el mismo día del golpe de Estado. Manuel de la Pinta no los vivió en Cádiz. Se encontraba en Madrid realizando unas oposiciones. El destino quiso que de la Pinta no cayera en la primera tanda de asesinados por los fascistas en la *ciudad*. Cogió el tren hacia Cádiz el mismo 18 de julio. A la altura de Alcolea el tren fue detenido y asaltado por falangistas. El alcalde pasó desapercibido y consiguió llegar a Córdoba donde permaneció 2 meses. Asistió a los heridos del refugio de la torre de la ermita de La Alegría. Su estancia en Córdoba se hacía angustiosa
Fue reconocido por unos requetés, y trasladado a Cádiz por el capitán de la Guardia Civil Antonio Escuín Lois que había escrito al general Varela: “Con alegría leo en la prensa que ha sido detenido el canalla, bandido y sinvergüenza del último alcalde Socialista de Cádiz Manuel de la Pinta Leal, interés grande que tengo en fusilarlo, así pues te suplico, me concedas de acuerdo con mi General Queipo de Llano sea yo precisamente el que lo conduzca…”.
Los franquistas sabían de la popularidad del joven alcalde y decidieron liquidarlo lo antes posible. A su llegada a Cádiz fue llevado preso al Castillo de Santa Catalina. Se le aplicó directamente el bando de guerra, sin formación de causa previa alguna. Al amanecer del 30 de septiembre fue fusilado por un piquete de la Guardia de Asalto en los fosos de Extramuros, convertidos en patíbulos de cientos de gaditanos en aquellos días. Tenía 31 años. El Capitán Escuín no pudo mandarlo como era su despiadado deseo, pero pudo presenciarlo.
Tras la etapa oscura del Franquismo, en 1979 el primer gobierno democrático de la ciudad, formado por PSOE, PC y PSA, decidieron dedicarle una Avenida. En 2006 fue nombrado Hijo Predilecto de la ciudad por el Ayuntamiento de Cádiz.


----------



## I. de A. (27 Ago 2019)

1
*EJECUCIONES Y ASESINATOS EN LAS BRIGADAS INTERNACIONALES *
Ángel Manuel González Fernández

Desde mediados de julio de 1936 la Internacional Comunista estaba haciendo campaña en favor del Frente Popular, y con el llamamiento que hizo a todos los países en septiembre de 1936 pidiendo voluntarios con experiencia militar para guerrear en España, dio comienzo en París el reclutamiento dirigido por el Partido Comunista Francés y André Marty como organizador, y el Partido Comunista Italiano en el exilio y Luigi Longo como su máximo responsable.
El 80% de los que acudieron a la llamada eran militantes y simpatizantes comunistas, el resto lo completaban idealistas de izquierdas, antifascistas, exiliados, emigrantes, desempleados y algunos aventureros.

El cuartel general y la base de entrenamiento de las Brigadas en España estaba en Albacete. En octubre de 1936 llegaron los primeros brigadistas, y lo primero que hicieron los organizadores fue inscribirles por nacionalidades y no por su procedencia, por eso no coincide el total de los brigadistas que se guarda en los archivos de Moscú con los totales de los estudios realizados en los países con alta emigración; así por ejemplo, de Francia, de los Estados Unidos y del Canadá llegaron un gran número de emigrantes de otros países, y desde Suiza se incorporaron también emigrantes alemanes e italianos.

Informe alto secreto con fecha 3 de enero de 1937 elaborado por el “Jefe del Servicio de Inteligencia del Ejército Rojo, comandante S. P. Uritski”, después de mantener una larga conversación con el corresponsal estadounidense y prosoviético Louis Fischer: “Pero al reclutar a gente para las columnas cometimos dos errores. El primero: tenemos alrededor de un 80 por ciento de comunistas. Es una proporción demasiado elevada. Deberíamos apostar por el reclutamiento de socialistas, simples trabajadores antifascistas, y todos los que lleguen, por supuesto, si es gente de probado valor. Segundo error: el 70 por ciento de los internacionales son franceses y belgas. Eso significa que el comité que se encarga de esa cuestión en París trabajó allí donde era fácil conseguir gente.

Sin embargo, en la URSS, hay ahora otra posibilidad: inmigrantes extranjeros con pasaportes extranjeros. Tampoco es un secreto para nadie que están desmoralizados y que su vida no es muy cómoda. Sería bueno para ambas partes que fueran a España. Y hay que acelerarlo”: _Ronald Radosh, Mary R. Habeck y Grigory Sevostianov. España traicionada. Stalin y la guerra civil. Barcelona, 2002, pp. 151 y 152, 161 a 163_.

Sobre los últimos párrafos de ese informe hay que aclarar la doble estrategia de Stalin; por un lado, envió a España un total de “aproximadamente 4.000 diversos especialistas militares y civiles”: _Yuri Rybalkin. Stalin y España. Madrid, 2007, p.114_; y por otro, prohibió a los ciudadanos soviéticos su incorporación al frente español.

Siguiendo las órdenes de André Marty a todos los internacionales se les retiró el pasaporte: “El bandido Marty (…) que ha hecho robar los documentos de identidad a los voluntarios a su llegada a la concentración de la Columna internacional”: el comandante organizador y director del 4º Buró del Estado Mayor General de las Brigadas Internacionales, el belga _Eugène Van den Bossche. Je parle au peuple. Bruselas, 1937, p. 15._Los pasaportes -además del oro español- fueron otro gran tesoro para Moscú, especialmente los pasaportes estadounidenses: “Todos los pasaportes de los voluntarios se les quitaban al llegar éstos a España, y rara vez se les devolvían. Cuando se licenciaba a uno de ellos, se le decía que su pasaporte se había perdido. (…) los auténticos pasaportes americanos son sumamente apreciados en el cuartel general de la O.G.P.U, en Moscú. Casi toda valija diplomática de España que llegaba a la Lubianka contenía un paquete de pasaportes de miembros de la Brigada Internacional. Varias veces, mientras yo estuve en Moscú en la primavera de 1937, vi esta clase de correo en las oficinas de la División extranjera de la O.G.P.U. Un día llegó un paquete de casi un centenar de pasaportes: la mitad de ellos eran americanos. Habían pertenecido a soldados que murieron. Esta era una gran pesca, una causa de alegría. Los pasaportes de los difuntos, después de algunas semanas de investigación sobre la historia y familia de sus propietarios primitivos, se adaptan fácilmente a los nuevos portadores de los mismos: los agentes de la O.G.P.U”: _Walter Krivitsky. Yo, Jefe del Servicio Secreto Militar Soviético. Guadalajara, 1945, pp. 140 y 141._

Moscú sacaría un gran rendimiento a esos cientos de pasaportes robados, pues fueron utilizados por sus servicios secretos y el espionaje prosoviético antes y después de la II Guerra Mundial.
Hay autores que afirman que donde hubo más ejecuciones disciplinarias fue en las Brigadas Internacionales, otros lo niegan, y dicen que en las Brigadas se fusiló igual o incluso menos que en otras unidades del Frente Popular; ahora bien, de lo que se desprende de todo ello, es el claro detalle de la retirada de la documentación a los brigadistas nada más pisar suelo español. El hecho de la retirada de los pasaportes se ha querido justificar afirmado que era una manera de disuadirles para que no desertaran: ¡bonito comienzo! Más bien creo que lo uno lleva a lo otro, y ese otro es que una persona sin papeles legalmente no existe, y si legalmente una persona no existe cualquier cosa que la pueda pasar nada hay que justificar.

Llegaron a España voluntarios de más de 50 nacionalidades, y según consta en el informe alto secreto del 26 de julio de 1938, los brigadistas que habían llegado hasta la fecha del 30 de abril de 1938 hacían “un total de 31.369: 8.778 franceses, 3.034 polacos, 2.908 italianos, 2.274 estadounidenses, 2.180 alemanes, 2.056 balcánicos, 1.806 británicos, 1.701 belgas, 1.046 checos, 862 bálticos, 846 austriacos, 662 escandinavos, 586 holandeses, 510 húngaros, 510 canadienses, 406 suizos, 132 portugueses y 1.072 de otras nacionalidades”: _España traicionada, p. 549_. Y según un documento con fecha 29 de agosto de 1938 “la llegada de nuevos voluntarios es ínfima”: _España traicionada, p. 550_. Desde el 30 de abril de 1938 hasta la retirada de las Brigadas Internacionales el 15 de noviembre de 1938, los nuevos incorporados no llegaron ni a los 1.000. Así todo, esa cifra total es rechazada por algunos autores por parecerles muy exigua y la tachan de “cifra fósil”. De todas formas hay que aclarar, que en ese total no están incluidos los aproximadamente 4.000 especialistas soviéticos y los entre 1.000 a 2.500 antifascistas, mayoritariamente anarquistas y trotskistas que vinieron a luchar pero que no formaron parte de las Brigadas Internacionales.
En el citado informe con fecha de 26 de julio de 1938, en un apartado se desglosa por meses los “camaradas enviados al frente que pasaron por la base organizativa de Albacete” y que suman un total de “52.049”: _España traicionada, p. 548_; pero como bien indica el informe son brigadistas que pasaron una vez, otros dos, otros más de dos; en definitiva, que no se trata del total de las Brigadas Internacionales que vinieron a España.

No voy a entrar en una guerra de cifras ni intento desacreditar ningún estudio, y como ha ocurrido en otras ocasiones puede que yo esté equivocado; pero me inclino a creer que el total de los brigadistas internacionales que vinieron a España y pasaron por la base de Albacete no llegaron a los 33.000, y me baso en dos consideraciones:

a). Aun contado con cierta desorganización en los dirigentes de la Brigadas Internacionales, los informes estadísticos y cifras totales están basados en la realidad del momento y parecen desprovistos de exageración y propaganda.
b). A Moscú le hubiera sido más rentable desde el punto de vista propagandístico, inflar la cifra de la hermandad comunista y la solidaridad internacional; y lo que resulta difícil aceptar, es que ya en marzo de 1938 Moscú pretendiese justificar para el futuro su posible derrota, y para ello nada mejor que hacer desaparecer en ese momento y sobre el papel a más de 20.000 de sus combatientes.

El 15 de noviembre de 1938 las Brigadas Internacionales abandonaron España, y de ese total que no llegó a los 33.000 brigadistas, más los entre 1.000 a 2.500 anarquistas y trotskistas que no pertenecían a las Brigadas Internacionales, una Comisión de Naciones Unidas registró para ser repatriados a 12.673 extranjeros; total en el que no están incluidos los cerca de 600 prisioneros que estaban en la zona enemiga y un grupo de poco más de 200 que se quedaron a luchar hasta el último momento.

En realidad: ¿por qué fueron retiradas las Brigadas Internacionales?
Informe que envían al mariscal Voroshilov y a Stalin los dirigentes de la Internacional Comunista, Giorgi Dimitrov y Dimitri Manuilski, 29 de agosto de 1938:

“Del número total de voluntarios internacionales en España, 31.000 hombres, sólo quedan diez mil, y de ellos, no hay más de cinco mil soldados en el frente. Los soldados de las Brigadas Internacionales está extremadamente agotados por las continuas batallas, su eficacia militar ha decaído, y las divisiones españolas las han sobrepasado significativamente en cuanto a disciplina y capacidad de combate. La llegada de nuevos voluntarios es ínfima, y las Brigadas Internacionales han dejado, de hecho, de existir como unidades especiales. La evacuación de los voluntarios extranjeros no afectará al estado del ejército popular español. Debido a esto, Negrín considera posible dejar ir a los voluntarios sin dañar la defensa de la República española. Esta medida, en su opinión, demostrará la fuerza creciente del ejército republicano y la confianza del gobierno republicano en la victoria. Al mismo tiempo, creará una situación ventajosa para el gobierno republicano, al ejercer presión sobre los gobiernos inglés y francés acerca de la cuestión de limpiar España de intervencionistas fascistas, y arruinará el argumento de Franco de que el gobierno de la República española también recurre a la ayuda de voluntarios extranjeros.

Por todas estas razones, el buró político del Partido Comunista de España aprobó una resolución sobre la posibilidad de evacuar a los voluntarios en el momento adecuado, cuando sean favorables las condiciones militares e internacionales.
Solicitamos su consejo e instrucciones. G. Domitrov y D. Manuilsky”: _España traicionada, p. 550._(En lo referente a la ayuda de voluntarios extranjeros al Frente Popular, el corresponsal estadounidense _Edward Knoblaugh _escribe: “Cuando en mi oficina me cablegrafiaron pidiéndome que escribiese un artículo sobre la formación del Batallón “Abraham Lincoln”, en Barcelona, compuesta por voluntarios norteamericanos, y le pedí a Rubio Hidalgo [Luis Rubio Hidalgo era el jefe propagandista y censor de la prensa extranjera en el Frente Popular] que me proporcionase información, replicó:
- Dígale a su oficina que eso es mentira… Ni hay tal Batallón “Lincoln”, ni, por supuesto, tales voluntarios norteamericanos”: _Corresponsal en España. (Nueva York, 1937) Madrid, 1967, p. 248)._

1. Brigadistas ejecutados y asesinados identificados por su apellido:
Aboslam. Abramofsky. Aeppli. Alcaino. Bartulla. Beckman. Beimler. Bickel. Biguiz. Binet. Blair. Borgne. Browne. Caldamaison. Capponi. Carreri. Casal. Crain. Cheverdat. Dehamme. Delesalle. Della Santa. Donald. Dreyer. Eisenberg. Evrard. Frommelt. García. Glacken. Gorka. Guadagnini. Jacobs. Kamerzin. Kaczanowki. Kemp. La Motte. Lamont. Lefèvre. Marchal. Marquette. Massart. Matz. Maurer. Meeke. Navitsch. Niembrer. Oscar u Oskari. Overton. Ozchardi. Parovic´. Perchick. Rossi. Rudolph. Ryan. Sáez. Scheddin. Schuster. Selby. Selles. Sen. Sfax. Smith. Stasiakowski. Stern. Tamburini. Tricot. Voskoboinikoff. Wallach. White. Wilkes. Zrich. Zufferey.

También habría que añadir a esa lista al comunista inglés John Cornford, que el 14 de agosto de 1936 se unió en Leciñana (Zaragoza) a una columna del POUM, el partido marxista no sometido a Moscú. Al mes siguiente cae enfermo y regresa a su casa de Cambridge. Retorna a primeros de noviembre y se alista en las Brigadas y al poco tiene el primer aviso, el día 7 es herido por fuego amigo en el frente de la Ciudad Universitaria de Madrid. Es enviado al frente de Córdoba y en Lopera (Jaén) le dan por caído en combate el 28 de diciembre de 1936. Años después según confesó su madre Frances Cornford a Hugh Thomas, “a su hijo le habían disparado sus propios compañeros del Partido Comunista porque estaba a punto de abandonarlo”: _Miguel Alonso Baquer. La guerra civil española (sesenta años después). Madrid, 1999, p. 407_. Si bien es cierto que en la batalla de Lopera hubo muchas bajas y fue un descalabro para el Frente Popular, no hay que olvidar que John Cornford era un sospechoso para los comunistas por su anterior contacto con el POUM.

“Durante años enteros circularon subterráneamente nombres de voluntarios, aireados de cuando en cuando, y finalmente olvidados. Rumores, sin confirmación posible, relacionando el nombre con la ejecución en España (…), y otros de los que no se habló porque su encarcelamiento y desaparición no llegaron a conocerse. Si los muertos hablaran, este capítulo sería mucho más largo”: _Cecil Eby. Voluntarios norteamericanos en la Guerra Civil Española. Barcelona, 1974, 370_.

_Alec Forssmann. El Castillo de Castelldefels antigua prisión de las Brigadas Internacionales_, 5 de octubre de 2011.

El periodista serbio Pero Simic´ revela en su nuevo libro todavía no traducido al español “Tito: el secreto del siglo”, que Josip Broz “Tito” estuvo en la Guerra Civil española, y le acusa de haber “matado a más comunistas que todo el ejército de Franco”. Entre sus ejecutados figura Blagoje Parovic´, miembro del Comité Central del Partido Comunista de Yugoslavia y comisario de la XIII Brigada, asesinado por orden de Tito, el 6 de julio de 1937 durante la batalla de Villanueva de la Cañada (Madrid). Referencia en Internet: “Marijan Mario Basic: Another well hidden secret of Josip Broz Tito revealed”, 1 de septiembre de 2011. “_Pero Simic´: Tito en España mató a más comunistas que Franco”: Internet, diario Slobodna Dalmacija, 27 de agosto de 2011._


----------



## I. de A. (27 Ago 2019)

2
2. Cifras de brigadistas ejecutados y asesinados y su fuente de referencia:

+ 83 belgas asesinados en Albacete: Le Populaire. Bruselas, 23 de marzo de 1939.

+ (70 ó 60 encarcelados fueron ejecutados en la prisión de Cambrils (Tarragona) por orden del comunista húngaro Otto Flatter. Otto Flatter -cuyo verdadero nombre era Ferenc Münnich y que después sería ministro del Interior de Hungría-, fue jefe de la XI Brigada y después fue nombrado presidente del tribunal militar del 21º Cuerpo con sede en Cambrils. Condenaba a muerte todos los días entre cinco y ocho personas que luego eran fusiladas en la playa. Cinco fueron fusilados por robar un conejo, y otros cinco por manifestar ideas contrarias a las del Partido Comunista fueron condenadas a permanecer en el agua hasta morir: _David Wingeate Pike, 1975_). Lo he puesto entre paréntesis porque no todos los asesinados eran brigadistas, pero se sabe que en ese tribunal se despachaban los casos de los brigadistas acusados de deserción.

+ 60 ordenó fusilar el carcelero croata Emil Copic en el castillo prisión de Castelldefels (Barcelona): _Carlo Penchienati, 1950 (CP_).

+ 50 fusilados en la prisión de Horta (Barcelona): _CP_.

+ 25 estadounidenses que pidieron ser repatriados fueron ejecutados en el frente de Aragón a finales del verano de 1938: _Cecil Eby, 1969 [en español, 1974] (CE_).

+ (Más de 12 muertos en el batallón Garibaldi, entre ellos los comisarios Roasio y Pelosi, al ser ametrallados por la aviación por error en Mirabueno (Guadalajara) a primeros de enero de 1937): _Andreu_ _Castells, 1974 (AC_). Lo he puesto entre paréntesis porque no fue una ejecución o un asesinato, pero sí un muy grave error que costó la vida a brigadistas.

+ 9 alemanes de la Brigada XI fusilados en Teruel en enero de 1938: _Jacques Delperrié de Bayac, 1968 _(_JDB_).

+ 9: 5 alemanes, 2 franceses un polaco y un húngaro fusilados en Albacete a primeros de diciembre de 1936: _Justo Martínez Amutio, 1974 (JMA_).

+ 7: en la Cuesta de la Reina, Seseña (Toledo) en noviembre de 1937 se llevaron a cabo ejecuciones en masa, una noche fueron fusilados 7: _Nick Gillain, 1938 (NG_).

+ 6 fusilados en el muelle cuando intentaban desertar embarcándose en el vapor inglés Essex Lance: _AC_.

+ 5: 2 checos, 2 polacos y un italiano fueron metidos en un pozo durante 4 días y después asesinados, julio de 1938: _CP_.

+ 5 ejecutados en Valsaín (Segovia) el 31 de mayo de 1937: NG. Fueron fusilados por orden del polaco Zimbaluek: _Pedro Corral, 2006 (PC_).

+ 4 asesinó André Marty con su pistola: _CP_.
+ 4: 2 tenientes y dos sargentos: _Ramón Salas Larrazábal,_ _1973_.

+ 3 finlandeses fusilados en la playa de Tarragona el 20 de abril de 1938: _CE. PC_.

+ 3 alemanes fusilados en el sector de Vilaseca (Tarragona) en abril de 1938: _Michael Seidman, 2003_.

+ 3: un comisario político y dos soldados del Batallón Dabrowski fusilados en diciembre de 1936 al oeste de Madrid: _JDB_.

+ 2 italianos, un teniente y un sargento fusilados en Fuentes de Ebro (Zaragoza) en octubre de 1937: _CP_.

+ 2 británicos ejecutados en el frente de Teruel en el invierno de 1938: _Fearghal McGarry, 1999_.

+ 2 ingleses ejecutados en Teruel en enero de 1938: _JDB_.

+ 2 italianos fusilados en Escatrón (Zaragoza) en octubre de 1937: _CP_.

+ 2 franceses fusilados en Pozoblanco (Córdoba): _JDB_.

+ 2 franceses, uno de origen argelino, fusilados en Albacete a primeros de febrero de 1937 por violar a una niña después de la denuncia de una mujer ante las autoridades españolas: _JMA_.

+ 2 abatidos en junio de 1937 cuando intentaban robar un coche cerca del Hotel Gran Vía de Madrid: _NG_.

+ 2: en la retirada de Aragón fue ejecutado el intendente de la XIV Brigada, el rumano Voskoboinikoff y su adjunto también rumano: _AC_.

+ 2 italianos fusilados entre Rasquera y Benifallet (Tarragona) en julio de 1938: _CP_.

+ 2: un checo y un especialista ruso fusilados en la Cañada de Benatanduz (Teruel) el 11 de mayo de 1938: _AC_.

+ 2: un argelino y un estadounidense: _AC_.

+ Varios brigadistas muertos en una reyerta en la plaza del pueblo de Madrigueras (Albacete), entre ellos un danés, que fueron enterrados al lado de la pared de la iglesia: _Caridad Serrano, 2003 (CS_).

+ Del comandante italiano Vicenzo Bianco “Kriger” se sabe que asesinó a brigadistas, a uno que le reclamó un permiso le pegó un tiro en la cabeza: _NG_.

+ El carcelero francés Marcel Lantez, “La Hiena”, martirizó y asesino el 2 de julio de 1938 a un brigadista chino en la prisión de Castelldefels: _CP_. Se llamaba Sen Sen Semfley: _Peter_ _Huber y Michael Uhl, 2004_. _Alec Forssmann, 2013._

+ Un oficial belga fusilado en Madrid el 6 de noviembre de 1936: _AC_.

+ Un francés cosido a bayonetazos por sus compañeros: _CE_.

+ Ejecutado el comandante de una compañía del batallón Palafox de la XIII Brigada, se llamaba Ari y era estadounidense: _Arno Lustiger, 2001_.

+ En septiembre de 1937 en el frente de Aragón un teniente francés es detenido por el NKVD, es torturado y muere durante el interrogatorio: Karol Swierczewky, “Walter”, en _Ronald Radosh, Mary R. Habeck y Grigory Sevostianov, 2002 (RHS).
+ _ Por orden de "Walter" fusilado un mayor en el frente de Aragón en marzo de 1938: _RHS_.

+ En Madrigueras (Albacete), un brigadista borracho y desnudo intentó abusar de una mujer, fue ejecutado en el cementerio y después le enterraron en un bancal: _CS_.

+ Por la zona de Cuasiermas, cerca de Pozo Rubio (Albacete), un brigadista que intentó entrar en una casa por la chimenea fue asesinado por el propietario: _CS_.

El comunista y brigadista francés Roger Codou tuvo la oportunidad de consultar un fichero con 2.000 informes de brigadistas y comprobó, que muchos de los brigadistas prisioneros en Castelldefels (Barcelona) en su expediente indicaba “muerto por hidrocución”: _Stéphane Courtois. Jean-Louis Panné. El libro negro del comunismo. Madrid, 1998, p. 394;_ “muerto por hidrocución o por accidente”: _Pierre Marqués. La Croix-Rouge pendant la guerra d’Espagne (1936-1939). Les Missionnaires de l’humanitaire. París, 2000, p. 434_.

(La palabra “hidrocución” no existe en español, pero se entiende por hidrocución, a la parada repentina del corazón y de la respiración al entrar el cuerpo en contacto con el agua fría).

En el citado informe alto secreto del camarada Gómez; es decir, el alemán Wilhelm Zeisser, agente del GRU –el servicio de inteligencia militar soviético- y jefe de la base de Albacete, a 30 de abril de 1938 el total de los incorporados a las Brigadas era de 31.369: 15.992 disponibles, 5.062 heridos devueltos a sus casas, 4.575 muertos y desaparecidos, y el apartado denominado “diferencia”: 5.740, era el total que incluía a los desertores, encarcelados y a los ejecutados: _España traicionada, pp. 511 y 549_.

“El americano Sandor Voros, comisario en la XV Brigada, escribe: “El terror cunde en las Brigadas Internacionales. Para detener la ofensiva fascista necesitamos aviación, artillería, tanques blindados, transporte, oficiales preparados, suboficiales y combatientes. Los líderes del Kremlin piensan de otra forma; aunque nos proporcionan material, confían sobre todo en el terror. Oficiales y soldados son implacablemente ejecutados siguiendo sus órdenes. El número de víctimas es particularmente elevado entre los polacos, eslavos, alemanes y húngaros, sobre todo entre los que vinieron a España desde Moscú. Son ejecuciones sumarias que el SIM lleva a cabo en secreto en la mayoría de los casos”. Este testimonio de detenciones y ejecuciones masivas de miembros de las Brigadas Internacionales ha sido corroborado por Carlo Penchienati, ex comandante de la Brigada Garibaldi, según el cual “la “cheka” funcionaba a pleno rendimiento” en aquella época”: _Burnett Bolloten. La Guerra Civil española: Revolución y contrarrevolución. Madrid, 1997, p. 860. _Ejecutados que en ocasiones se computaban como muertos en combate, como el caso de Hans Beimler, Louis Schuster, John Cornford, Albert Wallach, Blagoje Parovic´ o el de Erich Frommelt, condenado a muerte acusado de deserción y ejecutado, pero oficialmente figuraba como muerto en la batalla de Teruel: _El libro negro del comunismo, p. 394. _“La prisión de las Brigadas Internacionales estaba situada a unas seis millas de Albacete, cerca de Chinchilla. A primeros de mayo de 1937 el número de presos ascendía ya a doscientos, la mayoría de ellos franceses. Cada noche, algunos de ellos eran sacados de sus calabozos; los que se quedaban no sabían nunca si les habían fusilado, enviado al frente, dejado en libertad o devuelto a su país. (Un medio favorito de ejecución era enviar a un hombre al frente y matarle por la espalda; su “muerte en combate” estimulaba los sentimientos antifascistas de sus amigos y parientes)”: _Cecil Eby, p. 175_.


----------



## I. de A. (27 Ago 2019)

1
*EXILIADOS Y MAQUIS ASESINADOS POR LOS COMUNISTAS*

En el año 2004 escribí que finalizada la Guerra Civil, antiguos represores comunistas refugiados en Francia seguían eliminando antifascistas españoles en territorio francés, e incluso después “de la Segunda guerra mundial, los comunistas y sus servicios especiales continuaron eliminando a los opositores. Joan Farré Gassó, antiguo dirigente del POUM de Lérida, que había participado en la resistencia francesa, fue detenido y encarcelado en Moissac por el régimen de Vichy. Una vez liberado decidió refugiarse con su esposa en un pequeño pueblo de la Cataluña francesa. En Montauban fue interceptado por los guerrilleros comunistas que lo ejecutaron sumariamente”: _Stéphane Courtois y Jean-Louis Panné. El libro negro del comunismo. Madrid, 1998, pp. 397 y 398. El chantaje de la izquierda. Las falsedades de la Guerra Civil española. Madrid, 2004, pp. 88 y 89._

El _23 de agosto de 2009 _el diario _Faro de Vigo _publicaba un artículo con el título: _Camaradas que matan_. Al parecer, a Víctor García y a su madre siempre les habían dicho que su padre y esposo, Víctor García García, “El Brasileño”, guerrillero y líder comunista gallego había sido asesinado junto con su lugarteniente Teófilo Fernández Canal en un encuentro con la Guardia Civil en la comarca del Deza en abril de 1948. Víctor tenía 6 años y vivía con su madre en Vigo cuando fue asesinado su padre, y “que hace un año se enteró de las circunstancias en las que había sido ejecutado su padre. No fue en un tiroteo con la Guardia Civil, como a él y a su madre (ya fallecida) habían creído. El comité central del PC asentado en Francia y comandado por Dolores Ibárruri y Santiago Carrillo, decidió asesinarlo, acusa”.

De los asesinatos de exiliados y maquis cometidos en territorio francés se puede estimar que de cada 10 eliminados 8 ó 9 fueron obra de los comunistas fieles a Moscú, unos ejecutados por militantes del PCE y otros ordenados directamente por la dirección del partido, es decir, Santiago Carrillo Solares y Dolores Ibarruri Gómez, entre otros; y de los otros 1 ó 2 eliminados los responsables fueron los comunistas libertarios o anarquistas. En cuanto los asesinatos cometidos en España se puede estimar que de cada 10 maquis 7 u 8 fueron eliminados por los comunistas prosoviéticos -como los "llamados" a Francia por la dirección del PCE y que nunca llegarían a su destino-, y los otros 2 ó 3 maquis eliminados por los comunistas libertarios o anarquistas.

Según investigaciones, el Gobierno de la UCD hizo desaparecer en los años 1981 y 1982 sumarios que implicaban a Santiago Carrillo Solares en asesinatos de maquis: _Las Provincias.es, 15 de febrero de 2009: El Gobierno de UCD hizo desaparecer de Valencia expedientes sumarísimos de Franco contra Carrillo_


----------



## I. de A. (27 Ago 2019)

2
Antiguos combatientes en el Frente Popular y maquis asesinados en Francia y en España:

A) EXILIADOS Y MAQUIS ASESINADOS EN FRANCIA:

1. Joan Farré Gassó, dirigente del POUM de Lérida asesinado en Montauban en septiembre de 1944. Para el Ministerio de Cultura figura como una de las “Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Represaliados del Franquismo”.

2. Luis García Martínez, anarquista asesinado de un tiro en la nuca en Camurac en noviembre de 1944.

3. Miguel González Espada, anarquista asesinado de un tiro en la nuca por comunistas fieles a Moscú, pero en su tumba ponía que fue “fusilado por un piquete fascista” en Montfort-sur-Boulzane el 5 de noviembre de 1944. Para el Ministerio de Cultura figura como una de las “Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Represaliados del Franquismo”.

4. Ramon Mialet Guiteras, anarquista asesinado de un tiro en la nuca por comunistas fieles a Moscú en Escouloubre-les-Bains en octubre de 1944, y sus restos fueron hallados en abril de 1946. Para el Ministerio de Cultura figura como una de las “Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Represaliados del Franquismo”.

5. Ramon Folch (o Fontarnau), era cuñado de Ramón Mialet, anarquista asesinado de un tiro en la nuca por comunistas fieles a Moscú en Escouloubre-les Bains en octubre de 1944, y sus restos fueron hallados en abril de 1946.

6. Mercedes Miralles, militante de la CNT asesinada por comunistas fieles a Moscú en Lavelanet en agosto-noviembre de 1944.

7. Francisco Alberich, militante de la CNT asesinado junto con su compañera Mercedes Miralles. Para el Ministerio de Cultura figura como una de las “Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Represaliados del Franquismo”.

8. Domingo Ungría Navarro, comunista y antiguo jefe del XIV Cuerpo de Guerrilleros, después de pasar por Toulouse y antes de cruzar la frontera española murió en circunstancias no esclarecidas en 1945. Para el Ministerio de Cultura figura como una de las “Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Represaliados del Franquismo”.

9. Belmonte, socialista responsable de una explotación forestal donde ocultaba gran número de refugiados, fue asesinado porque se negó a que la UNE lo controlara, asesinado entre Lavalet y Varilhes en 1944.

10. Molina, socialista asesinado junto con su compañero Belmonte.

11. Francisco Rodríguez Barroso, capitán traductor secuestrado y desaparecido en Decazeville el 13 de septiembre de 1944.

12. José Nana, “Martín”, enlace de maquis del Lot asesinado el 4 de agosto de 1944.

13. José Ibáñez, maquis de las Juventudes Socialistas Unificadas asesinado de un tiro en la nuca por comunistas fieles a Moscú, pero en su tumba ponía que fue “fusilado por un piquete fascista” Montfort-sur-Boulzane el 5 de noviembre de 1944.

14. Antonio Rodríguez, “Victoriano Vonilla”, anarquista asesinado de un tiro en la nuca por comunistas fieles a Moscú, pero en su tumba ponía que fue “fusilado por un piquete fascista” en Montfort-sur-Boulzane el 5 de noviembre de 1944.

15. Miguel Silvestre Talón, “Nano” y “Juan Farré” o “Juan Ferrer”, anarquista y maquis que cruzaba clandestinamente con frecuencia la frontera, y en unos de sus viajes entró en contacto con un compañero confidente de la policía, a su regreso los compañeros sospecharon de él, y su cadáver apareció dentro de un saco en un canal, atado con alambres y un balazo en el cráneo, en Toulouse el 17 de marzo de 1946.

16. Pedro Pérez, maquis de las Juventudes Socialistas Unificadas asesinado de un tiro en la nuca por comunistas fieles a Moscú, pero en su tumba ponía que fue “fusilado por un piquete fascista” en Montfort-sur-Boulzane el 5 de noviembre de 1944.

17 y 18. Enrique Georgakopulos o Georgacopulos Teja, guardaespaldas y secretario de Juan Negrín López, asesinado de un tiro en la nuca junto con su compañera Maruja en el bosque de Picaussel en Najac en noviembre de 1944.

19. Auxiliano Benito Pérez, militante del PSOE y de la UGT asesinado en Toulouse el 21 de octubre de 1944.

20. Avelino Martínez, asesinado de un tiro en la nuca por comunistas fieles a Moscú en septiembre de 1944, y sus restos hallados en Brenac en 1947. Para el Ministerio de Cultura figura como una de las “Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Represaliados del Franquismo”.

21. Ramón Escrivá Furió, “José el Alicantino”, comunista y maquis asesinado en 1952.

22. Josep Pujadas, militante del PSUC asesinado de un tiro en la nuca por comunistas fieles a Moscú, y sus restos hallados en el collado de Quillane, cerca de Formiguères, en octubre de 1945. Para el Ministerio de Cultura figura como una de las “Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Represaliados del Franquismo”.

23. Llibert Estartús Vilas, militante del PSUC que a primeros de octubre de 1944 asistió a una reunión del partido, y su cadáver aparecería después en el río Garona.

24. Alfonso San Miguel, militante del POUM asesinado de un tiro en la nuca por comunistas fieles a Moscú, y sus restos hallados en el collado de Quilane, cerca de Formiguères, en octubre de 1945. Para el Ministerio de Cultura figura como una de las “Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Represaliados del Franquismo”.

25. Domingo Trujillo, de la Agrupación Socialista de Barrage de l’Aigle, asesinado en Decazeville hacia el 4 de agosto de 1944. Para el Ministerio de Cultura figura como una de las “Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Represaliados del Franquismo”.

26. Córdoba, militante socialista asesinado junto con su compañero Trujillo.

27. Redención Querol Broto, militante del PSUC y mujer del también asesinado Miguel Montané Escalas, el 10 de abril de 1950 su cadáver apareció ensangrentado dentro de un cajón en el lago Gironis (Haute-Garonne) cerca de Toulouse.

28. Manuel Díaz del Valle, militante del PCE y maquis, su cadáver apareció en París en el río Sena el 18 de abril de 1950 con un tiro en la nuca.

29. Luis Evaristo González, “Luisillo”, secretario general de Vizcaya y maquis que fue llamado a Toulouse por los dirigentes y asesinado en la primavera de 1945.

30. Pere Canals Cambrisas dirigente del PSUC asesinado por militantes de su partido en 1946. Para el Ministerio de Cultura figura como una de las “Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Represaliados del Franquismo”.

31. Dionisio Eroles Batlló, destacado dirigente de la CNT-FAI, jefe de Servicios de la Comisaría General de Orden Público en Barcelona desde septiembre de 1936 a mayo de 1937 y uno de los responsables de las Patrullas de Control y maquis, fue asesinado y enterrado en marzo o abril de 1940 por antiguos compañeros, por negarse a revelar dónde escondía el botín producto de sus robos. Para el Ministerio de Cultura figura como una de las “Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Represaliados del Franquismo”.

32. Alejandro Castellanos Quintanilla, socialista afiliado a la UGT, asesinado en Montréjeau en 1944. Para el Ministerio de Cultura figura como una de las “Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Represaliados del Franquismo”.

33. Lino, comunista y maquis asesinado en Saint-Germain-en-Laye en 1950.

34. Cecilio López, militante socialista asesinado en 1944.


35. Manuel Astorga Vayo, comunista, agente del SIM y jefe del campo de trabajo número 3 de Omells de na Gaia (Lérida), calificado como sádico por sus numerosos asesinatos y torturas de presos. Después de la evacución de Cataluña huyó a Francia, y en el campo de concentración de Argelès-sur-Mer antiguos compañeros le asesinaron enterrándole vivo. Para el Ministerio de Cultura figura como una de las "Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Represaliados del Franquismo".

"EL PCE MANDÓ LIQUIDAR A MUCHOS DE LOS NUESTROS"
"Muchos dirigentes, ante la menor duda, solo pensaban en la eliminación. Si se aplicaba esto a los que conocíamos, imagínate lo que podía pasar con cualquiera que viniera de España sin referencias: "¡Es un agente provocador, un infiltrado!" Cualquier sospecha podía acabar en fusilamiento.
Si era sospechoso, se le llevaba a los grupos de leñadores del Pirineo, a los _chantieres_ que había organizado Vallador, que funcionaban como tribunales de justicia. Y en el tajo de leñadores pasaba a mejor vida": Entrevista a Victorio Vicuña Ferrero, "Julio Oria", comunista y dirigente maqui. Historia 16, nº. 274, febrero 1999, p. 79.

Y por último dos más no identificados: “¿Por qué Carrillo, que fue quien instaló la emisora de radio en nuestra casa no la cambió de lugar después de los de Barbazan? ¿Quién asesinó y por qué al camarada Luis, que era quien estaba al frente de la emisora? ¿Quién asesinó al camarada Morera, que fue máximo dirigente político en el _chantie_r?
Yo me transformé en un molesto testigo que podía seguir el camino de los firmes camarada Morera, Montané, Redención y Luis solamente en el Departamento del Alto Garona”: _Rodrigo Moreno Planisolis. Memorias de comunista. Lleida, 2002, pp. 461 y 462._
En un informe socialista fechado en 1945, se afirma que “en Bordeaux desaparecieron cinco socialistas ejecutados por los guerrilleros de los Pirineos”: _Carlos y José Martínez Cobo. La primera renovación. Intrahistoria del PSOE (1939-1945). Barcelona, 1989, vol. I, p. 304_
“La opinión pública francesa ya no veía a los comunistas españoles con los ojos de los tiempos de la Liberación. Ya no eran heroicos resistentes que habían luchado codo con codo con los franceses contra los alemanes, sino tenebrosos agentes de las maniobras de Moscú. Este clima político permitió que el gobierno francés el 7 de septiembre (1950) declarara ilegales al PCE y al PSUC en Francia. Al mismo tiempo organizó una vasta operación policial en toda Francia. Más de 200 comunistas extranjeros fueron detenidos, de los cuales 160 eran españoles que vivían en el Midi. Sin embargo, los principales dirigentes del PCE no fueron detenidos, porque, secretamente alertados de la operación que se preparaba, pudieron huir de Francia. A los 160 detenidos se les dio a escoger entre ir a algún país comunista o ser deportados a Argelia. 130 prefirieron ir a Argelia, mientras sólo 30 optaron por ir a disfrutar del comunismo, dato que fue muy comentado por la prensa francesa”: _Joan Estruch Tobella. Historia oculta del PCE. Madrid, 2000, p. 175. _


----------



## I. de A. (27 Ago 2019)

3
B) MAQUIS ASESINADOS EN ESPAÑA:


36. Víctor García García, “El Brasileño”, líder comunista y maquis, asesinado en Lalín (Pontevedra) en abril de 1948.

37. Teófilo Fernández Canal, comunista y maquis asesinado junto con su jefe Víctor García.

(38). Ramón Fandos López “Ramón”, César”, “Borlas”, socialista y maquis muerto por fuego amigo en Valdelinares (Teruel) el 28 de julio de 1950.

39. Bolaños, “Saturnino”, comunista y maquis que pertenecía a la Agrupación Guerrillera de Levante, asesinado cerca del Ebro cuando al ser llamado por la dirección del partido se dirigía a Francia en abril de 1947.

(40). Eufemio Bolós Silvestre, “Alfredo”, “Barbero”, maquis muerto por fuego amigo en Benifallet (Tarragona) el 3 de octubre de 1949.

41. Antonio Sánchez Martín, “Tejero”, maquis asesinado en la sierra de Lentejí ( Málaga) en agosto de 1947.

42. Francisco Corredor Serrano, “Pepito el Gafas”, comunista y maquis que pertenecía a la Agrupación Guerrillera de Levante, asesinado cuando al ser llamado por la dirección del partido se dirigía a Francia en octubre de 1950.

43. Antonio Torralba Pulido, “Floreal”, anarquista y maquis asesinado en Puebla de Valverde (Teruel) en septiembre de 1947.

44. José Pedreira de la Iglesia, “Queimarán”, “Tomás Padilla”, anarquista y maquis asesinado de un tiro por el comunista y maquis Manuel Fernández Soto, "Coronel Benito", por la zona de Silán (Lugo) entre abril y junio de 1949.

45. Miguel Martínez López, “Mundo”, “Majoleto”, maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en Frigiliana (Málaga) el 18 de agosto de 1947.

46. Gabriel León Trilla, “Julio Torres Alarcón”, histórico comunista cuya orden de asesinato la dio la dirección de Francia, acuchillado en Madrid el 6 de septiembre de 1945 murió días después. Para el Ministerio de Cultura figura como una de las “Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Represaliados del Franquismo”.

47. Enrique Cantos, “Alberto Pérez Ayala”, comunista asesinado en Madrid el 15 de octubre de 1945, y cuya orden de asesinato la dio la dirección de Francia.

48. José San José, “Juanchu”, comunista asesinado por orden de la dirección del partido cerca de la frontera francesa en 1944.

49. Luis Montero Álvarez, "Sabugo" comunista y maquis, detenido por la Guardia Civil el 28 de enero de 1950 delató a varios compañeros. Fue puesto en libertad en la frontera francesa pero volvió a pasar clandestinamente y se puso en contacto con su partido. El PCE lo consideraba un traidor y se cree que fue asesinado cerca de la frontera francesa en 1951.

50. Peregrín Pérez Galarza, comunista y maquis que había sido comisario político del XIV Cuerpo de Guerrilleros, la dirección del partido en Francia ordenó su ejecución y fue asesinado antes de cruzar la frontera francesa en agosto de 1948.

51. Miguel Montané Escalas, “Juan Medina Muñoz”, militante comunista y maquis residente en Toulouse. La dirección del PCE en Francia había dado orden de ejecutarle, por lo que aprovechando que había cruzado la frontera en misión de enlace, en Barcelona a primeros de abril de 1950 sufrió un atentado quedando mal herido, trasladado a un hospital moriría días después; en cambio a la prensa se filtró la falsa noticia de que había muerto en un enfrentamiento con la Guardia Civil cerca de la frontera: _La Vanguardia, 29 de abril de 1950, p. 12 _y_ ABC, 30 de abril de 1950, p. 21. _

52. Saturnino Gual Benajes, “El Gualino”, maquis que pertenecía a la Agrupación Guerrillera de Levante, asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en la provincia de Teruel en el invierno de 1947 o primeros meses de 1948.

53. Telesforo Lizandra Vicente, “Lizandra”, maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en Cabra de Mora (Teruel) el 14 de noviembre de 1947. Para el Ministerio de Cultura figura como una de las “Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Represaliados del Franquismo”.

54. José Martín Romero, “Capitán Pipa”, maquis asesinado en Cabra de Mora (Teruel) el 8 de febrero de 1948.

55. Luis Julián Salmerón Antón, “Tobaris”, maquis ahorcado en Cabra de Mora (Teruel) el 26 de noviembre de 1947.

56. Juan Miguel Cirujeda, “Mariano”, “El Bizco”, maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en Puebla de Valverde (Teruel) en mayo de 1948.

57. Feliciano Villarroya Bayo, “Centelles”, “Feliciano”, maquis que perteneció a la Agrupación Guerrillera de Levante, asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en enero de 1949.

58. Joaquín Boj Bayod, “Joaquín”, comunista y maquis asesinado en el Pico Ranera de Talayuelas (Cuenca) el verano de 1949.

(59). José González Díaz, “Benito”, maquis muerto por fuego amigo en Hellín (Albacete) el 22 de mayo de 1948.

60. Félix Valero Luengo, “Valero”, maquis asesinado y arrojado a un pozo en Chert (Castellón) el 7 de mayo de 1948.

61. Apolonio García Bravo, maquis asesinado en Villarta de los Montes (Badajoz) el 9 de febrero de 1946.

62. Pascual Gimeno Rufino, “Comandante Royo”, “Rayo”, comunista y maquis asesinado por orden de la dirección del partido en Francia el 24 de julio de 1945 en Valencia, y su cadáver aparecería en un campo cercano a la estación de trenes con el rostro machacado con piedras para que no pudiese ser identificado. Para el Ministerio de Cultura figura como una de las “Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Represaliados del Franquismo”.

63. Félix López García, “El Feotón”, maquis asesinado en Retuerta (Ciudad Real) en noviembre de 1940. Para el Ministerio de Cultura figura como una de las “Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Represaliados del Franquismo”.

(64). Faustino Díaz Rodilla, “Pedro”, maquis muerto por fuego amigo en Jabaloyas (Teruel) a principios de 1948.

65. Jesús Aguilar Sánchez, “Mazuelas”, maquis asesinado en Peñarroya-Pueblonuevo (Córdoba) en agosto de 1947.

66. “Tobárix”, maquis asesinado en Chera (Valencia ) en abril de 1948.

67. León García García, “Ramiro”, “Pablo” comunista y maquis que pertenecía a la Agrupación Guerrillera de Levante, asesinado por compañeros fieles a Moscú en enero de 1951. Para el Ministerio de Cultura figura como una de las “Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Represaliados del Franquismo”.

68. Guzmán Girón Nieto, “Donaires”, maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en Peñascosa (Albacete) el 20 de julio de 1947.

69. Juan Ramón Delicado González, “Delicado”, maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en la sierra de Javalambre (Teruel) el 17 de noviembre de 1946.

70. Máximo Plaza Soria, “Roberto”, maquis que fue ahorcado, después le decapitaron y machacaron la cabeza para que no pudiese ser identificado, en Monteagudo de las Salinas (Cuenca) 12 de noviembre de 1950.

71. Julián Ramos Ramos, “Frasquito”, “Frasco”, comunista y maquis asesinado por compañeros fieles a Moscú en Calles (Valencia) en enero de 1951.

72. Luis García Adrián, “Enrique”, “Chato de Calles”, maquis que pertenecía a la Agrupación Guerrillera de Levante, asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en la comarca de Los Serranos (Valencia) en noviembre o diciembre de 1950. Para el Ministerio de Cultura figura como una de las “Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Represaliados del Franquismo”.

(73). Nemesio García Cáceres, “El Gato”, maquis muerto por fuego amigo en Santa Eufemia (Córdoba) entre los años 1942 y 1943.

74. José Simón Rubio, maquis asesinado en Chera (Valencia) el 16 de marzo de 1949.

75. Juan Ramón Bea Martín, “Núñez”, “Pablo”, comunista y maquis que pertenecía a la Agrupación Guerrillera de Levante, ahorcado por compañeros fieles a Moscú en enero de 1951.

76. Juan Herrero Pérez, "Juan", “Juan de San Blas”, comunista y maquis asesinado en Libros (Teruel) entre el 6 y el 9 agosto de 1947. Para el Ministerio de Cultura figura como una de las “Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Represaliados del Franquismo”.

77. Valentín Pérez, “Valentín”, antiguo carabinero y maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en la sierra de Javalambre (Teruel) el 1 de noviembre de 1946. Para el Ministerio de Cultura figura como una de las “Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Represaliados del Franquismo”.

78. Victoriano Márquez Naranjo, “Curilla”, maquis asesinado por el amigo que le daba refugio en La Solana (Ciudad Real) el 28 de julio de 1942.

79. Senén Garrido Fernández, enlace maquis asesinado en la carretera de Vilar a Curtis (La Coruña) el 24 de junio de 1949.

80. José Plaza Mejías, “El Burraco”, "Chimeno" maquis asesinado por socialistas en Adamuz (Córdoba) en 1948.

81. Juan Castro Santiago, “El Boy”, “Juanillo el Manco”, anarquista y maquis asesinado por comunistas libertarios o anarquistas cerca de Bailén (Jaén) el verano de 1943.

82. Rosa Padilla Pulido, “La Rosa”, maquis asesinada por comunistas fieles a Moscú en Madrid en 1949.

83. Eduardo Bejarano Medina, “El Portugués”, maquis asesinado entre la zona de Santa Eufemia (Córdoba) y Guadalmez (Ciudad Real) en los primeros meses de 1942.

84. Antonio Guijo Redondo, “Terrones”, anarquista y maquis ahorcado por socialistas en la comarca de Los Pedroches (Córdoba) en marzo o abril de 1948.

85. Santiago Luna Luque, “Leocadio”, “Canos”, “Lagartijo” maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en Espiel (Córdoba) el 18 de marzo de 1947.

86. Eugenio Muñoz Merino, “Hijo Sarines mayor”, maquis asesinado entre Santa Eufemia (Córdoba) y el valle de Alcudia (Ciudad Real) el año 1947.

87. Juan Hernández Barazas, “Juanito el Matero”, socialista y maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en Andújar (Jaén) el 17 de junio de 1947.

88. Francisco Bas Aguado, “Pedro”, comunista y maquis que pertenecía a la Agrupación Guerrillera de Levante y Aragón, asesinado cuando al ser llamado por la dirección del partido se dirigía a Francia en octubre de 1950.

89. Emilio Cabrera Juárez, “Chispa”, maquis asesinado en Cabeza del Buey (Badajoz) en 1948.

90. Francisco Doñate Martínez, “Paco”, comunista y maquis que pertenecía a la Agrupación Guerrillera de Levante, asesinado por compañeros fieles a Moscú en la comarca de Los Serranos (Valencia) en noviembre o diciembre de 1950.

91. Francisco Cervera Sánchez, “Damián”, comunista y maquis que pertenecía a la Agrupación Guerrillera de Levante, asesinado en la comarca de la Serranía Alta (Cuenca) a finales de 1947.

92. Guillermo de la Fuente Lucas, “Flores”, maquis que pertenecía a la Agrupación Guerrillera de Levante, asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú entre Monteagudo de las Salinas y Olmeda del Rey (Cuenca) en la primavera de 1949. Para el Ministerio de Cultura figura como una de las “Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Represaliados del Franquismo”.

93. Prudencio Yuste Rives, “Pedro”, comunista y maquis ahorcado en Mira (Cuenca) en abril de 1951.

94. José Luis Merediz Víctores, “Tarbes”, “Felipe”, “Asturiano” comunista y maquis asesinado por compañeros fieles a Moscú en Órgiva (Granada) entre marzo y mayo de 1947.

95. Rogelio Barbero Caballero, “Musicán”, “Ismael”, maquis asesinado en la Granja de Torrehermosa (Badajoz) el 19 de marzo de 1947.

96. Alberto Medrano, comunista y maquis asesinado en el norte de España.

97. Julián Martín Benítez, “Daniel”, “Rosales”, anarquista y maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en Villaviciosa de Córdoba (Córdoba) en 1948.

98. Atanasio Serrano Rodríguez, “Tanque”, anarquista y maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en Baldellou (Huesca) el 9 de enero de 1948.

99. Ramón Castilla Sánchez, “Matías”, “Quina”, “Limpio”, comunista y enlace maquis asesinado por compañeros fieles a Moscú en la sierra de Loja (Granada) el 28 de abril de 1949.

100. Bernardo Fernández Cabrera, “Tachuela”, maquis asesinado en Sierra de Siruela (Badajoz) en diciembre de 1945.


----------



## I. de A. (27 Ago 2019)

4
101. Raimundo César Casar Acebo, “Tampa”, “Garbanzo”, comunista y maquis asesinado de un tiro en la cabeza mientras dormía y su cadáver arrojado a una cueva de Arredondo (Cantabria) el 9 de septiembre de 1947.

102. Luis Hidalgo Escribano, “El Huevero”, maquis asesinado por Mercedes Herrera, “La Cachucha”, mujer que daba refugio a maquis en la zona de Belalcázar (Córdoba), el asesinato ocurrió en los primeros meses de 1950.

103. Julián Pardo, “Josetxo”, maquis asesinado en el norte de España por orden de la dirección del PCE en Francia.

104. Valentín Zamora, maquis asesinado en Fregenal de la Sierra (Badajoz) el 16 de septiembre de 1947.

105. Domingo Vilches Quesada, “Vilches”, militante de la CNT y maquis asesinado en Aliaga (Teruel) el 28 de mayo de 1949.

106. Jacinto Pérez Gil, “Antonio el Cojo”, comunista y maquis asesinado por compañeros fieles a Moscú en Cofrentes (Valencia) en la primavera de 1951.

107. José Neira Fernández, “Neira”, anarcosindicalista que dirigía una partida de maquis y que fue asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en Galicia en 1944.

108. José Zarzo Martín, anarquista y maquis herido en la espalda y rematado de un tiro en la nuca por un compañero, ocurrió cerca de Los Villares (Jaén) el 16 de agosto de 1940.

109. Carmelo Fernández, “Chato”, “Ñoño”, anarquista y maquis que fue ahorcado por sus compañeros comunistas libertarios o anarquistas, después le decapitaron y machacaron la cabeza para que no pudiese ser identificado, en Cazalla de la Sierra (Sevilla) el 2 de octubre de 1949.

110. Pedro Manotas Martínez, maquis asesinado en Villanueva del Duque (Córdoba) en el verano de 1948.


111. Manuel Muñoz Zafra, “Bichillo”, enlace de maquis asesinado en Castillo de Locubín (Jaén) el 4 de octubre de 1947.

112. Antonio Martínez Cámara, “Manquillo de la Fuensanta”, socialista maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en Andújar (Jaén) el 17 de junio de 1947.

113. Antonio Olmo Rosales, “Rábano”, maquis asesinado aplastándole la cabeza con una piedra, ocurrió en la sierra de Acamuña cerca del Castillo de Locubín (Jaén) la noche del 21 al 22 de mayo de 1947.

114. Manuel Alaminos Rodríguez, “Mateo”, “Teodoro”, maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en el Pozo Húrtiga, cerca de Alhama de Granada (Granada) en julio o agosto de 1950.

115. Ramón Antequera Martín, maquis que actuaba en el término de las provincias de Málaga y Granada, asesinado por un maquis que en 1954 huyó a Francia.

116. Fernando Arias García, “Moreno”, “Costeño”, maquis que actuaba entre Canillas de Aceituno (Málaga) y Zafarraya (Granada), asesinado sobre 1945.

117. Antonio Arrabal Fernández, “Matanzas”, “Casimiro”, enlace maquis ahorcado por los comunistas fieles a Moscú en la provincia de Granada en octubre de 1950.

118. Francisco Centurión Centurión, “Florentino”, “Casquero”, maquis ahorcado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en la sierra de Loja (Granada) a finales del verano de 1947.

119. Antonio Corpas Molina, “Caserío”, “Braulio”, maquis ahorcado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en Torcal de Elvira (Málaga) el 7 de agosto de 1950.

120. Francisco Díaz Rodríguez, “Paco”, Jurite”, maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en Alcázar (Granada) el 2 de junio de 1948.

(121). Antonio Extremera Jiménez, “Serpentino”, era pastor y unos guardias civiles le dieron una brutal paliza porque no les facilitaba información y creían que colaboraba con la guerrilla, y a los pocos días fue falsamente acusado de ser un delator y ahorcado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en El Pozuelo (Málaga) en 1949.

122. Francisco García López, “Guisado”, maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en la provincia de Granada en septiembre de 1949 o agosto de 1950.

123. Vicente González Jiménez, “Harina”, “Gabriel”, maquis ahorcado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en Canillas de Albaida (Málaga) en enero de 1951.

124. Francisco López Centurión, “Lucas”, "El Hijo del Negus”, maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en la sierra de Cázulas (Granada) el 2 de noviembre de 1949.

125. Francisco López Ruiz, “Luciano”, “Viviana”, maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en la sierra de Loja (Granada) el 28 de abril de 1950.

126. Francisco López Samos, “Joaquín”, “Carbonero”, “Forastero”, maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú, y se encontró su cadáver en Lentejí (Granada) el 20 de agosto de 1948.

127. Rafael Llamas González, “Llamas”, “Hijo de la Pulida”, maquis asesinado en Canillas de Aceituno (Málaga) a finales de 1947 o enero de 1948.

(128). Juan Máiquez López, “El Viejo de la Peza”, “Ruco”, “Jorobado, maquis muerto por fuego amigo en Órgiva (Granada) en abril de 1947.

129. Sebastián Martín Navas, “Severo”, “Panzón”, maquis despeñado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en el término de Nerja (Málaga) en junio de 1951.

130. Andrés Mingorance Rodríguez, “Andrés”, “Teófilo”, maquis asesinado en la zona de Almuñecar (Granada) entre enero y marzo de 1948.

131. Rafael Morales Ibáñez, “Agustín”, “Andarín”, maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en la sierra de Loja (Granada) el 30 de septiembre de 1950.

132. Enrique Moreno Pérez, “Machero”, maquis ahorcado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en Nerja (Málaga) a finales de marzo de 1950.

133. Alfonso Navarro Caballero, “Ernesto”, “Mariano”, “Pancho”, maquis ahorcado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en la sierra de Loja (Granada) en mayo de 1950.

134. Francisco Nieto Romero, “Agustín”, “Nieto”, socialista y maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en Loja (Granada) en los primeros meses de 1950.

135. José Nieto Romero, "Nieto", hermano del anterior, maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en la Sierra de Loja (Granada) el 25 de abril de 1950.

136. Antonio Platero Ayllón, “Ricardo”, maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en Algarrobo (Málaga) en julio de 1951.

137. Rafael Romero Ramírez, “Victorio”, maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en la sierra de Granada en septiembre de 1950.

138. José Manuel Sáez Jerónimo, “Pollastrón”, “Cegovino”, maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en Almuñecar (Granada) el 20 de marzo de 1948.

139. José Sánchez Porras, “Pepe el Catalán”, “Celemín”, comunista y maquis herido en un enfrentamiento con la policía y rematado por un compañero, ocurrió en la ciudad de Granada el 26 de mayo de 1949.

140. José Vega Ramos, “Cerote”, maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en la sierra de Loja (Granada) el 9 de mayo de 1950.

141. “El Vinagre de Casares”, maquis asesinado en la provincia de Cádiz en 1941.

142. Juan Núñez Pérez, “Luis”, “Cuchillitas”, maquis asesinado en Montejaque (Málaga) el 22 de octubre de 1949.

143. Fernando Izquierdo González, “El Guitarro”, maquis asesinado en la provincia de Cádiz en octubre de 1942.

144. Gonzalo Pérez Salguero, “Macaco”, maquis asesinado en Jimena de la Frontera (Cádiz) el 29 de mayo de 1940.

145. Miguel López García, “Darío”, anarquista y maquis asesinado en Zahara de la Sierra (Cádiz) el 17 de noviembre de 1950.

146. José Moreno Moreno, “El Caliente”, maquis asesinado en Jimena de la Frontera (Cádiz) el 25 de mayo de 1940.

147. Eliseo Melis Díaz, alto cargo de la CNT catalana en la clandestinidad que actuó como delator de sus compañeros. La dirección de la CNT en Francia dio la orden de ejecutarle y fue asesinado en Barcelona el 12 de julio de 1947.

148. José Pareja Pérez, anarquista y maquis que se ofreció a la dirección de la CNT en Francia para asesinar a Eliseo Melis, y muere en el intercambio de disparos en Barcelona el 12 de julio de 1947.

149. Ramón Fraga Couceiro, “El Saturno”, “El Parará”, “Pedro”, maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú, y su cadáver apareció en el monte Marraxón en Fane (La Coruña) el 17 de enero de 1946.

150 y 151. Adolfo Cantón Moreno, maquis asesinado junto con su novia Sabina Blanco en Benuza (León) en marzo de 1947.

152. Francisco Fernández Álvarez, “Chaval”, maquis asesinado en Casaio (Orense) el 26 de noviembre de 1947.

153. Luis Piquero Vigil, maquis asturiano asesinado en Ribón (León).

154. Victoriano Carrera, “El Ferreiro”, maquis asesinado en Galicia en 1949, se sabe que dio la orden de su ejecución el comunista y maquis Manuel Fernández Soto, “Coronel Benito”, que murió en un enfrentamiento con la Guardia Civil en Remesar, Bóveda (Lugo) el 22 de junio de 1949.

155. Enrique Yáñez Álvarez, “El Chaval de Ricosende”, maquis asesinado en Truchas (León) a finales de enero de 1951.

156. Francisco Barcia Casanova, “Paco Casanova” maquis asesinado de un tiro en la nuca en Doso, Narón (La Coruña) el 21 de octubre de 1947.

157. José Vázquez Mauriz, “El Patitas”, comunista y maquis jefe de la IV Agrupación actuaba por la zona del río Eume (Galicia) asesinado en 1951. Para el Ministerio de Cultura figura como una de las “Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Represaliados del Franquismo”.

158. Claudina Calvo Álvarez, maquis asesinada en Casaio (Orense) el 26 de noviembre de 1947.

159. Antonio Calviño, anarquista y maquis que actuaba por la zona de Allariz (Orense) asesinado hacia el año 1953.

(160). Sebastián Rodríguez López, maquis muerto por fuego amigo en Borruga (Orense) el 30 de octubre de 1942.

161. Santiago Martínez Álvarez, “Tanque”, maquis nacido en Ricosende (Orense) y asesinado en la provincia de León a mediados de 1949.

162. Miguel Cardeña Lozano, "El Andaluz", comunista y maquis asesinado entre Ricosende y Soutadoiro (Orense) en el otoño de 1949.

163. Ceferino Álvarez Arias, “El Bailarín”, comunista y maquis asesinado unos días después que su compañero Miguel Cardeña.

164. Juan González Martínez, “El Perucho”, "Pinocho", tipógrafo de Puentedeume comunista y maquis asesinado en la zona de Pazos, Monfero (La Coruña) en 1949.

165. Manuel Fernández Vázquez, maquis asesinado en Casaio (Orense) el 26 de noviembre de 1947.

166. Diego Alaminos Alaminos, “Jiménez”, maquis ahorcado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en Canillas de Albaida (Málaga) en enero 1951.

167. Domingo Samperio Fernández, “Rada” comunista y maquis asesinado por compañeros fieles a Moscú en Angustina (Cantabria) en 1946.

168. Juan García Rosas, “Horacio”, “Alfredo”, maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en la sierra de Loja (Granada) antes de septiembre de 1950.

169. “Lezno”, maquis asesinado en el Cerro del Águila (Málaga) en noviembre de 1939.

170. Tapias, enlace maquis asesinado en el Puerto Moratán (Málaga) en 1943.

171. “Rito”, maquis asesinado en la provincia de Málaga en 1950.

172. “El Grabat”, anarquista y maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú entre las sierras de Mongay (Huesca) y Montsec (Lérida) en mayo de 1946. Para el Ministerio de Cultura figura como una de las “Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Represaliados del Franquismo”.

173. Félix Castán Ortega, enlace maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en la Cruz del Collado término de Torrox (Málaga) el 24 de febrero de 1947.

174. Santiago Delgado Cervera, “Marchena”, maquis asesinado entre la zona de Zafarraya (Granada) y Torre del Mar (Málaga) en diciembre de 1949.

175. Victoria Ruiz Casanova, “La Reloja”, “La Relora”, acompañaba a los maquis en la sierra de Nerja (Málaga) y la asesinaron despeñándola, fue enterrada en Frigiliana (Málaga).

176. Manuel, maquis asesinado por el maquis Francisco García Aguado, "Eugenio 2", "Medioquilo", en la zona entre Guadix y Baza (Granada) en noviembre de 1951.

177. Ricardo Muñoz Cubo, maquis asesinado despeñándole en el barranco Higuerón, Alcaucín (Málaga) el 29 de diciembre de 1945.

178. Miguel Jiménez Conde, “El Lagartijo”, maquis asesinado por el maquis "El Hebrero", entre Villanueva y Adamuz (Córdoba).

179. Juan Caballero Coleto, “El Hebrero”, maquis ahorcado por un comunista maquis en la zona de Pozoblanco (Córdoba) a últimos de la primavera o a principios del verano de 1940.

180. Manuel Morillas Escudero, maquis que al ser cercado por las fuerzas del orden pidió a su primo Antonio Morillas Arráez que le asesinara, ocurrió en los alrededores de Granada en marzo de 1941.


181. "El Yegua", enlace de maquis asesinado y enterrado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en la Peña de Francia (Salamanca) a finales de marzo de 1946.

182. José Rodríguez González, “El Guinea”, maquis asesinado y arrojado a un pozo del Llano de la Perdiz (Granada) el 30 de marzo de 1944.

183. Fermín Castillo, “Don José”, pertenecía a la CNT y era coordinador de maquis, asesinado por comunistas libertarios o anarquistas en la sierra de Albañuelas (Granada) en el verano de 1947.

184. Domingo Benavente Rico, “Macario”, maquis asesinado en Fuente Obejuna (Córdoba) el 27 de febrero de 1947.

185. José Calvo, “El Calé”, maquis asesinado en la sierra de Javalambre (Teruel) en la primavera de 1947.

186. "José", “Carmelo”, “Carro”, maquis que pertenecía a la Agrupación Guerrillera de Levante, asesinado por los comunistas fieles a Moscú en la provincia de Valencia el 8 ó 9 de enero de 1947.

187. José Ramiá Ciprés, “Petrol”, anarquista y maquis asesinado por otro anarquista por orden de la dirección de la AGLA dominada por los comunistas, en Mosqueruela (Teruel) el 24 de diciembre de 1946. Para el Ministerio de Cultura figura como una de las “Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Represaliados del Franquismo”.

(188). Antonio López Fernández, “Corchas”, maquis perseguido por sus compañeros al que habían puesto precio por su cabeza, fue asesinado por un muchacho cuando intentaba violar a una joven en Gestoso (León) el 26 de noviembre de 1945.


189. Carmen, "La Canela", maquis y una de las mujeres del maquis Rafael Castillo Clares, "Clares", asesinada en la Cuesta de Vacares (Granada) en 1947.


190. Victoriano Martín Ruiz, "Rolando", maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en la sierra de Loja (Granada) antes de septiembre 1950.


191. "Juanito el de Cádiz", maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en la provincia de Granada en 1950.


192. Francisco Pacheco Moreno, comunista y enlace de maquis, asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú y socialistas en la finca de La Torrecilla cerca de El Hoyo (Ciudad Real) en la segunda quincena de septiembre de 1945.


193. Manuel Gallego Ponce de León, anarquista y maquis asesinado en la provincia de Málaga en septiembre de 1942.


194. Antonio Iglesias González, pertenecía a la CNT y era maquis. Cercado por militares y Guardia Civil en una casa de la parroquia de Teis (Pontevedra), fue asesinado por su compañero también de la CNT el 3 de abril de 1939. Para el Ministerio de Cultura figura como una de las "Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Represaliados del Franquismo".


195. Manuel Lozano Laguna, "Lorenzo", "Madrileño", "Practicante", comunista y maquis. El 10 de diciembre de 1949 en la torca de Montenegro en Zafarraya (Granada) tiene un enfrentamiento con la Guardia Civil; pero según un maquis durante el enfrentamiento fue asesinado por un compañero de un tiro en la cabeza. En el informe de la autopsia se afirma que "tenía una herida de arma de fuego en la cabeza de entrada por la región occipital y salida por la región izquierda". Para el Ministerio de Cultura figura como una de las "Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Represaliados del Franquismo".


196. Federico Bada Beltrán de Caicedo, "Bada", anarquista que fue detenido después de la Guerra y condenado a dos penas de muerte. Indultado en 1943 se sumó a la guerrilla y fue asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en la sierra de Javalambre (Teruel) en la primavera de 1947. Para el Ministerio de Cultura figura como una de las "Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Represaliados del Franquismo".


197. Miguel Jiménez Arias, "Mondeño", maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en la Sierra de Tolox (Málaga) el 30 de junio de 1945.


198. Juan Martínez Martínez, maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en la Sierra de Loja (Granada) en enero de 1950.


199. "Joaquín" el de Almuñécar, maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en la provincia de Granada en 1948.


200. José Ruiz Jerónimo, "Conejo", "Repentino", maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en la Sierra Tejonera, Lentegí (Granada), y se encontró su cadáver el 7 de agosto de 1948.


201. José Pérez Pita, "Gatico", maquis asesinado por comunistas fieles a Moscú en Torrox (Málaga) a finales de 1946 o primeros meses de 1947.


202. "Nadal", anarquista asesinado por sus compañeros en Barcelona en febrero de 1948.


203. "Paco el de Fene", comunista y maquis gallego asesinado por sus compañeros por orden del Partido en el año 1946.


204. "Narciso", comunista de la guerrilla urbana de Madrid asesinado por sus compañeros en octubre o noviembre de 1946.


205. Antonio García Tapia, "Cadena", socialista y maquis asesinado por sus compañeros socialistas en la Sierra Blanca (Málaga) en la primavera de 1941.


206. "Pacolatas", maquis asesinado en una cueva de la sierra del Valle de Abdalajís (Málaga) en 1948.


(207). Salvador Pérez Natera, "Albarquiña", militante de la CNT y maquis que en marzo de 1941 se entregó a la Guardia Civil. La Guardia Civil le utilizó como informador y el día 19 de ese mes aparecería en la Sierra Blanca (Málaga) su cadáver con varios disparos. No se tienen pruebas de si fue asesinado por la Guardia Civil o por sus compañeros anarquistas.


208. "Asturiano", maquis asesinado en la zona entre Lalín y La Estrada (Pontevedra) en el año 1948. El anarquista y jefe de la Quinta Agrupación Benigno Andrade García, "Foucellas", con la ayuda de "Tino" -Florentino Menéndez Palacio que moriría el 8 de mayo de ese año en un enfrentamiento con la Guardia Civil- le asesinó "separándole la cabeza del tronco en presencia de toda la partida".


209. Fidel Tejerina Ibáñez, "Tejerina", comunista y maquis que junto a los hermanos "Bercero" actuaba por la zona entre Boñar y Cistierna (León) asesinado en 1945. Para el Ministerio de Cultura figura como una de las "Víctimas de la Guerra Civil y Represaliados del Franquismo".


210 y 211. Felipe y Ovidio García Valladares, "Bercero", anarquistas y maquis asesinados y enterrados en una fosa desconocida de Garrafe de Torío (León) en 1945.


----------



## I. de A. (27 Ago 2019)

5
Según “estudios rigurosos sitúan entre 14 y 20” maquis asesinados por el comunista y maquis José Muñoz Lozano, “Roberto”: _Secundino Serrano. Maquis. Historia de la guerrilla antifranquista. Madrid, 2001, p. 302._
Jesús Caellas Aymerich, “Carlos”, comunista “acusado por otros maquis de llevar a cabo “eliminaciones”: _Mercedes Yusta Rodrigo. Guerrilla y resistencia campesina. La resistencia armada contra el franquismo en Aragón. Zaragoza, 2003, p. 156_.
Según _Francisco Moreno Gómez_, en la 3ª Agrupación que guerreaba en la provincia de Córdoba fueron ajusticiados media docena de maquis: _La resistencia armada contra Franco. Tragedia del maquis y la guerrilla. Barcelona, 2001, p. 489_.
Otro método empleado para sacar provecho y de paso eliminar a los camaradas era dar el chivatazo a la policía, y así, morían en el enfrentamiento o eran detenidos y después ejecutados. Algunos de los casos conocidos fueron los del comunista y maquis Mateo Obra Lucía, “Pedro”, que fue delatado por la dirección de PCE y fusilado en Derio (Vizcaya) el 4 de junio de 1949; o el del comunista Julián Grimau García, también delatado por la dirección del PCE y fusilado en Madrid el 20 de abril de 1963.

Stalin cambia de estrategia y pone fin a las guerrillas comunistas: “En octubre de 1948, en una reunión conjunta del Buró Político del Partido, del Comité Ejecutivo del Partido Socialista Unificado de Cataluña y de un reducido número de delegados de algunos destacamentos guerrilleros y camaradas del aparato se decidió disolver las guerrillas. (…) el argumento de peso y prácticamente el único que se empleó para hacer aprobar esa decisión fue que así lo había aconsejado Stalin
Un mes antes, en septiembre de 1948, una delegación del partido se había entrevistado con Stalin. De regreso informaron al Buró Político de que Stalin había aconsejado un cambio de táctica en nuestro Partido: disolver los sindicatos clandestinos, ingresar en los sindicatos oficiales donde estaban obligados a afiliarse todos los obreros y disolver las guerrillas”: _Enrique Líster. ¡Basta! Una aportación a la lucha por la recuperación del partido. Madrid, 1978, p. 179_.
“La lucha guerrillera no es abandonada, sino que se intenta reconvertirla en una fuerza politicomilitar que conciencie a las masas campesinas y organice los Consejos de Resistencia”:_ Joan Estruch Tobella. El PCE en la clandestinidad (1939-1956). Madrid, 1982, p. 154_.

Referencias seleccionadas:
Miguel Sabater (1940). Julián Gorkín: Julián Gómez García (1941). El Socialista (octubre de 1944, nº. 5246. 28 de diciembre de 1944, nº. 5251. 11 de enero de 1945, nº. 5253. 18 de septiembre de 1945, nº. 5277. 28 de noviembre de 1947, nº. 5388). La Vanguardia (26 de octubre de 1934, p. 10. 18 de abril de 1950, p. 13. 6 de septiembre de 1950, p. 7. 8 de septiembre de 1950, p. 8 y 30 de julio de 1982, p. 6). Tomás Cossías (1956). Eduardo Comín Colomer (1956. 1957). Andrés Sorel: Andrés Martínez López (1970). Francisco Aguado Sánchez (1975). José Borrás (1976). Antonio Téllez Solá (1978). Enrique Líster: Jesús Liste Forján (1978. 1983). Francesc Viadiu i Vendrell (1979). Hartmut Heine (1982). Joan Estruch Tobella (1982. 2000). Daniel Arasa (1984). Gregorio Morán (1986). Francisco Moreno Gómez (1987. 2001). Fernanda Romeu Alfaro (1987. 2002). Manuel Pérez Regordán (1987). José y Carlos Martínez Cobo (1989). Marie-Claude Rafaneau-Boj (1995). José María Azuaga Rico (1996). José Aurelio Romero Navas (1997. 2004). Francisco González Vidal (1999). José Manuel Márquez Rodríguez y Juan José Gallardo Romero (1999). María Teresa Martínez de Sas y Pelai Pagès i Blanch (2000). Secundino Serrano (2001. 2005). Mikel Rodríguez Álvarez (2001). Luis Miguel Sánchez Tostado (2001. 2004. 2010). Miguel Íñiguez (2001. 2008). Francesc Badia (2001). José Luis Martín Ramos (2002). Francisco Martínez-López (2002). Rodrigo Moreno Planisolis (2002). Ferran Sánchez Agustí (2003. 2008). Josep Sánchez Cervelló (2003). Mercedes Yusta Rodrigo (2003). Jean Sagnes y Sylvie Caucanas (2004). Santiago Macías (2005). Jesús Gutiérrez Flores (2006). Francisco Xavier Redondo Abal (2006). Jesús de Cos Borbolla (2006). Dolors Marín Silvestre (2006). Salvador F. Cava (2007). David Prieto Jiménez (2007). Antoni Lardín Oliver (2007). José Ramón Sanchis Alfonso (2007). Valentín Andrés Gómez (2008). Lucía Prieto Borrego (2009-2010). Josep Massot (2010). Jorge Marco (2010). Losdelasierra.info. Ángel Álvarez e Iván Delicado (2010): GIMENO RUFINO, Pascual « ROYO » - [Los de la sierra]. Juan J. Sobrino Ceballos: www.castellano.fervenzas.es/. Eusebio Rodríguez Padilla (2010). Silvia Ribelles de la Vega (2011). Dionisio Guerrero Castellano (2011). Juan Bernardo Moreno Gómez. José Aurelio Romero Navas. Ferran Sánchez Agustí (2012). Todoslosnombres.org.

Epílogo:
En Francia se editó en 2007 el libro de investigación de _Jean Marc Berlière y Franck Liaigre: Liquidar a los traidores: la cara oculta del PCF (1941-1943_), sobre los casi 800 fichados y de ellos más de 250 asesinados por orden del PCF por oponerse al pacto entre Hitler y Stalin.(Referencias en _ABC, 21 de septiembre de 2007_: Los crímenes del Partido Comunista conmocionan a toda Francia. Y _Juan Pedro Quiñonero _en "Una temporada en el infierno.net", _20 de septiembre de 2007:_ _Cuando los comunistas asesinaban a otros comunistas_).
En esta España pendular el tema del maquis ha pasado de ser cosa de “bandoleros y asesinos” en los trabajos anteriores a los años setenta, a “guerrilleros y héroes” en los trabajos que actualmente se presentan. La realidad es que en el fenómeno del maquis hubo de todo, la mayoría siguieron luchando por motivos ideológicos –más de uno, con nombre y apellidos, murió dando vivas al comunismo y a la Unión Soviética-; otros con el cuento ideológico se dedicaron al robo y al pillaje porque no sabían vivir de otra manera; otros encontraron en ese campo el poder seguir ejercitando su instinto sádico y asesino; también estaban los que dirigían el asunto, los comunistas que desde Francia daban la orden de asesinar, y por último los ejecutores asesinos que cumplían esas órdenes.

En cuanto a todo lo dicho anteriormente también podía valer para definir a quienes se dedicaron a combatir al maquis, porque también hubo de todo: desde los guardias civiles y policías convencidos de que luchar contra el maquis era un deber por ser un peligro para España; o los que no sabían o no querían hacer otra cosa a cambio de un mísero sueldo; o los sádicos y torturadores que se amparaban en su impunidad para dar rienda suelta a sus instintos asesinos.
Como no podía ser de otra forma en lo referente a cualquier tema de la Guerra Civil española, el tema del maquis además de un acto de propaganda es otro atentado más contra la inteligencia humana, el querer presentar a los maquis como los que golpearon a Franco. A Franco nadie le tocó un pelo, eso sí, murieron unos cuantos miles entre campesinos, guardias civiles y especialmente maquis.

Los atentados contra la inteligencia humana bajo el nombre de “memoria histórica” siguen su curso; pero la investigación a fondo de los antiguos combatientes en el Frente Popular y maquis asesinados por el PCE en Francia y en España es un trabajo que está por hacer. Es cierto que se han realizado trabajos de las zonas donde actuaron los maquis, y que se han investigado los archivos policiales, y que se han recogido testimonios de ex maquis y testigos que todavía viven; pero la mayoría de los trabajos han sido para la propaganda partidista, justificación y exaltación del maquis. El caso de Víctor García García no es un caso único sino el indicativo que todavía queda mucho por esclarecer. Así por ejemplo, en lo referente a los asesinatos cometidos en territorio francés tres autores escriben:

“(…) la UNE (“Unión Nacional Española dominada por el PCE”, p. 294) no dudo en recurrir a las ejecuciones sumarias y a las masacres colectivas. Los más afectados fueron los libertarios. Ángel Aransáez, secretario del comité regional de la CNT en Decazeville (Aveyron), enumeró cincuenta y seis, pero la evaluación exacta sigue siendo imposible. En primer lugar, están los desaparecidos que ya nunca volvieron a aparecer. A continuación, los cadáveres no identificados descubiertos a unos pocos centímetros bajo tierra a finales de 1944 y a principios de 1945, cuyas muertes la policía estimaba que respondía a “nuevos saldos de cuentas entre refugiados” y que la víctima presentaba las “características del tipo español”… Sin embargo, si se consideran los trece asesinatos perpetrados en el Aude por espacio de dos meses (de octubre a diciembre de 1944), cuyo origen quedó demostrado por la aportación de pruebas tangibles, es posible hacerse una idea de la magnitud de estas “purgas”. En el Ariège, en mayo, toda una familia fue asesinada en una finca aislada cerca de la carretera entre Foix y Saint-Girons. Royo y un compañero, ambos militantes de la C.N.T., quienes pudieron saltar por la ventana, fueron los únicos supervivientes. La compañera de Royo, sus dos hijos y tres amigos más fueron ametrallados y luego quemados dentro de la finca.

Se señalan desapariciones en Morepoix, Clara, Ille-sur-Têt… El 15 de julio en la localidad de Cazaza, cerca de Castelnau-d’Urban (Ariège), Ricardo Roy, a escondidas, asiste impotente a la masacre de su familia y de sus amigos: seis adultos y dos niños de seis y ocho años.
¡La enumeración fúnebre podría ser larga! Limitémosla pues al crimen más odioso que cierra este episodio sanguinario del exilio español: la mártir de la familia Soler, quemada viva en su casa de Ariège”: _Marie-Claude Rafaneau-Boj. Los campos de concentración de los refugiados españoles en Francia (1939-1945). Barcelona, 1995, pp. 345, 346 y 348._

Enric Melich Gutiérrez, “Robert Sans”, anarquista y guía maquis de la UNE, “amparado en la madurez que concede el paso del tiempo, sobre aquellos episodios de la resistencia antifascista pirenaica, rememora y afirma: “Pero de la misma forma que continúo denunciando las represalias practicadas en el Aude contra personas que se opusieron a UNE, entre ellos mis amigos Pedro Pérez y Miguel González, estoy convencido de que más de uno de aquellos fugitivos desaparecidos cuando los hacíamos pasar hacia Andorra, judíos principalmente, sus joyas, oro y dinero, sirvieron para amasar pequeñas fortunas que luego se blanquearon en la construcción de grandes hoteles y supermercados”:_ Ferran Sánchez Agustí. Espías, contrabando, maquis y evasión. La Segunda Guerra Mundial en los Pirineos. Lleida, 2003, pp. 225, 230 y 231_. Y también la entrevista con fecha del 21 de julio de 2012 en: _www. blogger.com/ blocs.mesvilaweb.cat/node/view/id/226464_. (Eric o Enrique Melich Gutiérrez aclara y matiza, que los contrabandistas que operaban en Andorra no eran sólo andorranos sino también franceses y españoles).

Y por último_ Joan Estruch Tobella _concluye: “La única fuente de información de que disponemos afirma que en ese período se produjeron unos 200 asesinatos de españoles en el Midi por obra de los guerrilleros de la UNE. Es prácticamente imposible saber cuántos fueron liquidaciones de colaboracionistas reales o supuestos y cuántos eliminaciones de rivales políticos. La mayor parte de estos sucesos han quedado sumidos en la más completa oscuridad”:_ El PCE en la clandestinidad (1939-1956), pp. 87 y 88._

Para aquietar conciencias y seguir dando rienda suelta a la propaganda, no han faltado autores que han afirmado que los casi 200 asesinados en territorio francés es una cifra exagerada…: pues bueno.

Ángel Manuel González Fernández, octubre 2010 y febrero 2016.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Ago 2019)

La corrupción compulsiva del clan Franco

Austeridad, honradez, trabajo... Cuenta la leyenda que durante 36 años hubo una lucecita en el Pardo que nunca se apagaba. Francisco Franco, decían, trabajaba sin descanso, no tenía grandes vicios, no le importaba el dinero y era incorruptible. O el mito revisionista de la baja corrupción del franquismo comparada con la alta corrupción de la democracia. ¿Es así? Una pregunta pertinente tras cumplirse cuatro décadas de la muerte del dictador [y tras morir ayer su única hija, Carmen Franco].

Las investigaciones centradas en la corrupción franquista escaseaban hasta hace pocos años, cuando llegaron los artículos del periodista Javier Otero y los libros del historiador Ángel Viñas ('La otra cara del Caudillo', 2015). La excepción que confirma la regla sobre la falta de investigadores tiene un nombre, Mariano Sánchez Soler (Alicante, 1954), escritor, periodista y autor de ensayos de referencia como ''Villaverde, fortuna y caída de la casa Franco' (1990), 'Ricos por la patria' (2002), 'Los Franco S.A.' (2003) y 'Los banqueros de Franco' (2005).

La doble confusión

“El mito de la austeridad de Franco se sostiene en una doble confusión. Por un lado, confundir las costumbres alimenticias de Franco con sus prácticas políticas concretas: el modo en que su familia se enriqueció. El otro error es creer que la falta de estudios sobre la corrupción franquista significa que no hubo corrupción franquista”, cuenta Sánchez Soler a El Confidencial.

“Los Franco estaban convencidos de que su actividad era lícita e incontestable en un país sumiso como España”, escribió Sánchez Soler en 'Los Franco S.A'. Un convencimiento en su propia impunidad que no tenía nada de subjetivo: estaba amparado por la ley. “Durante el franquismo, las conductas de tráfico de influencias estaban totalmente aceptadas, e incluso institucionalizadas, en la actuación de las Administraciones Públicas”, asegura en un estudio José Muñoz Lorente, profesor de Derecho Penal de la Universidad Carlos III. En otras palabras: si el tráfico de influencias no era delito, ¿por qué iba a ser algo malo la corrupción? De ese nivel de impunidad hablamos.

En 'Los Franco S.A', Sánchez Soler cifró en medio centenar las empresas y sociedades anónimas "relacionadas, apadrinadas o presididas" por los miembros de la familia Franco. Según sus cálculos, el capital social escriturado del holding de la corte de El Pardo superaba los 100.000 millones de pesetas a la muerte del dictador. Al cambio actual y teniendo en cuenta la inflación estaríamos hablando de 6.815 millones de euros.

Buena parte de ese dinero fue conseguido gracias a la corrupción; es decir, con esa mezcla de tráfico de influencias, amiguismo y mordidas que acaba en malversación de caudales públicos. ¿Diferencias con la corrupción actual? Lo que ahora se hace en secreto para que no te pille un juez, antes se hacía a pecho descubierto. No es poca diferencia.

Puertas giratorias, ayer y hoy

Se ha escrito mucho en los últimos tiempos sobre las puertas giratorias de la democracia. O cómo los ex ministros se apoltronan en los consejos de administración de las grandes empresas del IBEX35. Una práctica tan cuestionable como poco novedosa: las puertas giratorias giraban a tal velocidad durante el franquismo que era casi imposible diferenciar servicio público de intereses privados.

El mito del tardofranquismo habla de un régimen regenerado a golpe de tecnocracia en los años sesenta, imagen idílica que casa mal con los demoledores datos sobre puertas giratorias aportados por Amando de Miguel en 'Sociología del franquismo' (1975). Entre 1961 y 1974, el 77% de los ministros y antiguos ministros del franquismo ocuparon cargos en los consejos de administración de las grandes empresas públicas y privadas: de los 83 ministros vivos, 64 habían pasado por la puerta giratoria; algunos de ellos, ¡tachán!, siendo todavía ministros (¿Quién dijo Ley de Incompatibilidades?).

“En el capital financiero español del franquismo, el aparato del Estado, la empresa privada y la pública constituían los vértices del mismo poder, sin fisuras, tan unidos como la Iglesia y el Estado… Como una mancha de aceite, la familia Franco llevó su poder intervencionista a todas las estancias del mundo financiero español. Las 'doscientas familias' que dominaron la economía española supieron sentar en sus consejos de administración a ministros, altos cargos del Movimiento, falangistas de la primera hora y adeptos al caudillaje personal del general Franco”, concluía Sánchez Soler en 'Los Franco S.A.'.

El hermanísimo

Otro de los grandes mitos de la época es que los verdaderos corruptos del régimen no fueron los Franco, sino los Martínez-Bordiú, o cómo la familia política del Caudillo mangoneó todo lo que pudo ante la impotencia del dictador. “No es que Franco hiciera la vista gorda a los negocios de sus familiares, que la hacía, es que maniobró para impedir que algunos de ellos fueran investigados y juzgados, lo que da idea de su conocimiento de los negocios del clan”, razona Sánchez Soler.

Son tantos los trapicheos de los Franco durante la dictadura que no es fácil resumirlos en un artículo, pero ahí van unos cuantos que basculan entre lo fino y lo grueso. La corte de los milagros.

Acabada la Guerra Civil, Pilar Franco, hermana del dictador, era una simple pensionista que ganaba 38 duros mensuales en concepto de viudedad, lo que no fue óbice para que en dos décadas lograra comprar una “residencia valorada en doce millones de pesetas; un piso para cada uno de sus diez hijos, una 'finquita' en Coruña y 'algunos títulos' en acciones bursátiles”, según enumera Sánchez Soler en 'Los Franco S.A'. ¿Ejemplo de la buena suerte en los negocios de doña Pilar? En 1957, su apoderado y ahijado le habló de la existencia de una fantasmagórica y enorme finca madrileña que podía ser inscrita a su nombre. Y lo hicieron. La finca, situada en la calle Antonio Casero y con 200.000 metros cuadrados, era en realidad propiedad del Banco Central, de Dragados y Construcciones y de varios particulares, detalle sin importancia, por lo visto, para los familiares del Caudillo. El escándalo fue tan gordo que acabó en los tribunales. ¿El resultado? Pilar Franco acabó siendo indemnizada millonariamente por el Estado franquista por la expropiación del terreno. Superen eso.

El hermano del dictador, Nicolás Franco, estaba en varios consejos de administración; incluido el de Refinerías de Aceites y Grasas (REACE), que en los últimos años del franquismo se vio envuelto en “uno de los principales hitos criminales de la historia judicial española”, el caso REACE, o la misteriosa desaparición de 4 millones de litros de aceite de oliva de la oficialista Comisaría de Abastecimientos y Transportes depositados en los tanques de REACE.

Aunque el caso fue juzgado en 1974, el 'hermanísimo' se libró de pisar los tribunales, no así sus socios en REACE, algunos de los cuales murieron en circunstancias sospechosas durante el proceso. “Nicolás Franco apenas fue molestado durante las cuatro jornadas de juicio. Los intentos del abogado José María Gil-Robles, antiguo dirigente del derechista CEDA y viejo conocido del Caudillo, resultaron inútiles. Cada vez que trataba de llevar a declarar al hermano de Franco, el presidente del Tribunal cortaba de cuajo cualquier alusión a su nombre, cualquier referencia a tan ilustre apellido”, escribe Sánchez Soler.

Nicolás Franco recurrió a una “treta” tan “grotesca” como clásica para no comparecer en los juzgados: hacerse el enfermo/amnésico. Gil-Roblés llegó a mostrar al tribunal una foto del 'Hola' de esa semana en la que aparecía el amnésico... de parranda y en aparente plenitud de facultades. “Afortunadamente -dijo el letrado-, según prueba documental que adjuntamos, la recuperación de don Nicolás Franco ha sido rápida y ya hace vida ordinaria en el orden social. Si, por nuestra condición de cristianos, la noticia nos llena de gozo, nuestra condición de juristas nos obliga a insistir en su presencia aquí”, alegó un sarcástico Gil-Robles... en vano.

Nicolás Franco era tan innombrable como intocable, como comprobó en sus propias carnes el banquero Ramón de Rato, padre de Rodrigo Rato. El fundador del Banco de Siero era un hombre muy bien relacionado con el Régimen, aunque no tanto como para lograr que la familia del Caudillo pagara sus deudas: en 1967 ejecutó un crédito de 4,8 millones de pesetas a Nicolás Franco, cuyos bienes fueron embargados. Poco después fue el Banco de Siero el que fue embargado, con Ramón de Rato detenido por evasión fiscal.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Ago 2019)

Atentos a la resolución del asunto narrada en 'Los Franco S.A': “No tardó en comprender Ramón de Rato que procesar a Nicolás Franco por el impago de una letra había sido el mayor error de su vida. Y se dio por vencido; retiró la denuncia y envió la susodicha letra a Nicolás Franco, junto a una carta de disculpa en la que le indicaba que pagara la letra cuando y como quisiera. La respuesta de Nicolás fue contundente: 'Todos los españoles deben a mi familia gratitud. No pagaré la letra ni ahora ni nunca. Al hermano del Caudillo de España no se le molesta por cuatro millones ochocientas mil miserables pesetas'”. Amén.

El yernísimo

Cristóbal Martínez-Bordiú, Marques de Villaverde, se casó con la única hija de Franco (María del Carmen Franco y Polo) en 1950. A Martínez-Bordiú no le fue precisamente mal con su matrimonio. En las siguientes tres décadas, formó parte de los consejos de administración de 17 empresas cuyos capitales sociales, según Sánchez Soler, sumaban más de cuatro mil millones de pesetas. “Todas las sociedades anónimas que contaron con la presencia del marqués vieron crecer sus capitales y ganancias”, escribe el periodista.

Aunque los negocios le iban viento en popa, Cristóbal, popularmente conocido como 'el yernísimo', no descuidó su profesión de médico, hasta el punto de cobrar más de dos millones de pesetas mensuales como galeno durante 25 años, un sueldo superior al que recibía su suegro como jefe del Estado. ¿Cómo era posible? Muy sencillo: Martínez-Bordiú llegó a ocupar ocho altos cargos médicos simultáneamente, en lo que podría pasar por un chiste de 'La escopeta nacional', de no ser porque es cierto.

Para hacernos una idea del nivel de penetración empresarial de la familia Franco bastaría con analizar el caso de Construcciones y Contratas (CC), fundada por el ingeniero alemán Ernesto Koplowitz, que en 1962 murió en un accidente sin testamento y con hijos sin reconocer. La familia Franco jugó un papel clave en la lucha por su fortuna -dos mil millones de pesetas-, con Cristóbal Martínez-Bordiú colocado en el consejo de administración, desde donde ayudó a “cimentar la fortuna de las niñas Esther y Alicia [Koplowitz]”, como cuenta Sánchez Soler en 'Los Franco S.A'., donde califica a CC de “juguete en manos del clan de El Pardo”.

El nivel de impunidad, no obstante, se mide a veces mejor en la micro trama costumbrista que en la macro trama empresarial. Mariola Martínez Bordiú, una de las hijas del matrimonio entre Cristóbal y María del Carmen, se casó en la capilla de El Pardo en 1974. Nueve años después, al salir a la luz las deudas de Viajes Marsans, dependiente del Instituto Nacional de Industria (INI), se supo que fue el Estado y no Mariola quien pagó las 700.000 pesetas que costó su viajes de bodas. Y eso que Mariola ha pasado a la historia como la nieta tímida y discreta del Generalísimo.

La vidorra fácil

“Lo que no cuenta el mito del desarrollismo es que el franquismo sobrevivió esos años gracias a la corrupción, al reparto entre los suyos del dinero generado por el boom económico. No es que la corrupción fuera importante durante el franquismo, es que la corrupción salvó al franquismo en muchos momentos”, cuenta Sánchez Soler a este periódico.

El historiador y periodista Ramón Garriga, autor de 'La saga de los Franco', lo explicó así: “Franco cultivaba la corrupción como norma política, partiendo del principio de que quienes colaboraban con el Régimen serían fieles mientras los asuntos del bolsillo marcharan viento en popa”.

“No queremos la vida fácil y cómoda; queremos la vida dura, la vida difícil, la vida de los pueblos viriles”, exclamó Franco el 17 de julio de 1939. Ahora sustituyan vida dura por vidorra fácil y tendrán una idea más ajustada a la realidad de lo que fue el franquismo para el clan Franco. Austeridad, el musical.


----------



## Linthor (27 Ago 2019)

El dictador Iósif Stalin ordenó la muerte por inanición de unos cinco millones de personas en Ucrania. 
La Gran Purga (más de 700. 000 fusilados)

Y este era el aliado de los republicanos, como para creer nada que venga de estos.


----------



## Gigatr0n. (27 Ago 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> La matanza de frailes de 1834 fue uno de los primeros estallidos de persecución religiosa sangrienta, a poco de instaurado el liberalismo en España, tras la muerte de Fernando VII y el inicio de la primera guerra carlista.
> 
> Empezaron los liberales y continuaron, de forma más sangrienta, su engendro y cómplice, los marxistas.
> 
> Vosotros lo justificáis con topicazos, como buenos lugarcomunistas, y nostalgia de la checa.



En la persecución a religiosos (por violadores y eso, ya se sabe) se enmarca la de "Los mártires de Turón" en el intento de golpe de estado de 1934.

*Los mártires de Turón*


La denominada _«Revolución de Octubre de 1934»_ fue, sin duda, la antesala y la primera parte de la contienda que arrasó España de 1936 a 1939. Fue aquella revolución el ensayo de tal guerra. Fue la puesta en escena elegida por los dirigentes, partidos y sindicatos del posterior Frente Popular, principalmente el PSOE, la UGT y el PCE –los anarquistas de la CNT y FAI no participaron– para ensayar en todos los aspectos lo que después a gran escala llevaron a la práctica en tal contienda, sin excluir la eliminación física premeditada y alevosa de aquellos a los que consideraban sus enemigos fuera por motivo de fe o de ideología. Así, especialmente en Asturias, donde el ensayo fue más real, no se recataron en asesinar a sangre fría a miembros de la Guardia Civil, militares, civiles calificados como _«de derechas»_ y, cómo no, _«peligrosos»_ sacerdotes. Entre estos últimos están ocho Hermanos de las Escuelas Cristianas y un Padre Pasionista que se encontraba en las escuelas pasando unos días reclamado por los hermanos para preparar a los niños para celebrar el primer viernes de mes que era, precisamente, el día 5.

Los hermanos dirigían desde hacía años una escuela en la pequeña localidad de Turón, situada en el centro de la cuenca minera asturiana, en la cual, y desde principios de siglo funcionaba la Sociedad Hullera de Turón –filial de la Empresa de Altos Hornos de Vizcaya– que absorbía todo el trabajo de extracción de tal elemento. A comienzo de la década de los años treinta, el nuevo director de la sociedad citada había incrementado notablemente los servicios sociales a los trabajadores de las mismas y a sus familias, entre los cuales estuvo la creación en 1933 de la escuela de Turón al frente de la cual se colocó a los Hermanos de las Escuelas Cristianas, cuya labor venía siendo realmente encomiable.

El 5 de Octubre estalla la revolución marxista en toda España prendiendo con muy especial virulencia en Asturias; al frente de la misma y en prácticamente todas las ciudades y pueblos se colocaron desde el primer instante, pues así estaba todo convenido, las principales autoridades civiles y políticas del PSOE y de la UGT, en menor grado los miembros del PCE que fueron incorporándose a las algaradas con posterioridad. Así pues, todo lo que iba a ocurrir, en Turón y en los demás pueblos fue siempre responsabilidad directa de los socialistas del PSOE y de la UGT.

Ese mismo día 5, armados de antemano y perfectamente organizados, con su alcalde a la cabeza, se formó un _«Comité Revolucionario»_ cuya primera medida fue, además de hacerse con la localidad, conminar a la rendición al puesto de la Guardia Civil del pueblo. Como los guardias no se avinieron a rendirse, los socialistas lo asediaron y asaltaron matando al jefe, un Sargento y a dos guardias, dejando mal heridos a los otros dos que componían la fuerza. Hechos dueños del pueblo, inmediatamente fueron detenidos el director de la Sociedad Hullera, los ingenieros de ella, los sacerdotes del pueblo, el jefe de los guardias jurados de la empresa, los Hermanos y cuantos paisanos consideraron oportuno fuera por su pertenencia a partidos de derechas o fuera por simple y burda inquina personal. El Comité y sus secuaces instaló su cuartel general en las escuelas por ser el edificio más amplio y céntrico del pueblo.

La detención de los Hermanos se produjo el día cinco sobre las 04,30h. Poco antes de que la turba de socialistas llegara a la escuela, la cuñada del capellán del pueblo llegaba en gran estado de agitación a las escuelas avisando de que _«…ha estallado la revolución…»_ y que había sido detenido su esposo y su hijo, así como el capellán, el párroco y el coadjutor.






Estado actual del edificio de las escuelas de Turón.


Al poco, llegaba la turba de socialistas exigiendo se les facilitara la entrada en el edificio. Abierta la puerta por uno de los hermanos, que era sordo, uno de los agitadores hizo un disparo que dio contra la pared, momento en que todos los demás, como si hubiera sido una señal, abordaron el edificio desparramándose por él, atropellando en su camino a los hermano que acudían al ruido de los gritos y no respetando estancia alguna. Ni que decir tiene que en su bárbara acción no había objeto que quedara vivo, pues todo lo tiraban y destruían.

Detenidos todos los religiosos, colocados en un grupo, fueron trasladados a la Casa del Pueblo, la sede del PSOE y de la UGT, a tan sólo un kilómetro de las escuelas. En ella se unieron a los demás detenidos ya citados más arriba. En seguida, les dieron la orden de quitarse sus trajes talarse, para lo cual hubo que traerles ropa de paisano de las escuelas y, más aún, la absoluta prohibición de hablar entre ellos, y ni mucho menos con los otros detenidos. La Casa del Pueblo quedó así convertida en prisión fuertemente vigilada por varios revolucionarios armados dentro y fuera de ella.

Dada la actitud violenta y agresiva de los socialistas, ninguno de las diecisiete personas allí encerradas se hacía muchas ilusiones de en qué podía acabar aquello, por lo que todos optaron por aprovechar el tiempo utilizándolo para confesarse con el párroco del pueblo, tras de lo cual dedicaron, religiosos y paisanos, la mayor parte del tiempo a rezar y a animarse espiritualmente unos a otros. Ese día 5 y durante todo el 6 no les dieron nnada de beber ni de comer.

No fue hasta el día ocho por la noche cuando los socialistas se vieron con las fuerzas para llevar a cabo el que había sido desde un primer momento su plan: ejecutar a los allí detenidos, en especial a los religiosos.

Efectivamente. Varios de los más exaltados revolucionarios, contando a su cabeza con Silverio Castañón y Fermín García (a) _«El Casín»_, cavaron unas fosas, contando para ello con la ayuda de algunos otros socialistas venidos de las localidades cercanas de Mieres y Santullano. Nada ni nadie, ni siquiera la intervención en favor de los hermanos de varias madres de alumnos de los religiosos les pudo torcer de su criminal empeño. Finalmente, reunido el Comité en las escuelas, y hartándose de vino, determinaron hacia la media noche proceder con su objetivo.

Sobre la una de la madrugada ya del 9 de Octubre de 1934 entraron en la sala donde dormían en el suelo los detenidos. Les despertaron y exigieron que se desprendieran de todos los objetos, con valor o sin él, que llevaban encima. Sólo el padre pasionista también detenido logró quedarse, sin que los socialistas se dieran cuenta, de unas notas manuscritas durante los días de detención y de un relicario de la Virgen.

Sacados al exterior, a la luz de una mísera bombilla que alumbraba el patio, los hermanos y el padre pasionista vieron como el grupo que les iba a asesinar estaba compuesto por una veintena de personas todas ellas armadas de fusiles y pistolas. Entonces Castañón les preguntó en voz alta _«¿Saben ustedes a dónde van?»_, a lo que el hermano Augusto Andrés le respondió con firmeza _«A dónde ustedes quieran. Nada nos importa. Estamos preparados para todo.»_ Ante lo inesperado de la serenidad tanto de la respuesta, como de los allí presentes, Castañón adujo _«Pues van ustedes a morir»_. Ninguno de los presos respondió. El silencio fue la contestación a sentencia tan injusta y criminal. Tampoco nada dijeron el Tt. Col. Arturo Luengo Vare y el Cte. Norberto Muñoz, ambos de Carabineros, que permanecían firmes con la cabeza alta y la mirada fija en sus ya inmediatos asesinos.

La comitiva comenzó entonces su caminata hacia el cementerio del pueblo. En vez de marchar a él por la carretera central, el camino más corto, seguramente para evitar a toda costa la mínima posibilidad de encontrarse con alguien, los presos fueron llevados por una senda secundaria, invirtiendo unos diez minutos en el recorrido. El ambiente, aunque tenso, era de gran serenidad y ánimo _«Los hermanos y el padre oyeron tranquilamente la sentencia y fueron con paso firme y sereno hasta el cementerio, sin pronunciar una queja, tanto que yo –que soy hombre de temple– me emocioné por su actitud. Sabiendo a dónde iban, fueron como oveja al matadero»_, declaró posteriormente el propio Castañón.






Puerta de entrada al cementerio de Turón.


Llegados todos al cementerio tuvieron que esperar a que llegara el enterrador, bien fuera porque no se le había avisado, bien porque se le había dicho otra hora, bien porque dicho funcionario, temerosos, se tomara su tiempo. El caso es que tuvieron que ir en su busca al pueblo varios de los socialistas. Una vez todos de vuelta y abierta la puerta, al enterrador le dijeron que esperara fuera. Hay que advertir que en los días previos los revolucionarios habían cavado una fosa común en su interior, lo que indica lo premeditado de la decisión que tenían desde el primer momento de asesinar a los religiosos y a otros más.

Llevados al interior del cementerio, hasta la fosa citada, los hermanos llegaron a ella conscientes de que su final era inmediato, rezando con gran recogimiento y devoción, conteniendo la emoción, envueltos todos en la oscuridad de la noche, contemplando de reojo los ventanales de las escuelas que habían sido su hogar y lugar de trabajo, pues desde el cementerio se divisaba perfectamente dicho edificio.

Llegados al borde de la fosa, recibieron la orden de detenerse. De inmediato, sin mediar más palabras, casi por sorpresa, la voz de Castañón tronó en el silencio _«¡Fuego!»_ y la descarga de la veintena de socialistas sonó rompiendo la placidez en que Turón y su comarca se encontraban. Todos cayeron de inmediato. Castañón y _«El Casín»_ se dedicaron a dar el tiro de gracia aalguno que vieron que se movía. Sin embargo, al Teniente Coronel y al hermano mayor los remataron con una maza de grandes dimensiones que alguno de los revolucionarios había portado consigo.

Cumplido su criminal objetivo, los socialistas salieron por la puerta del cementerio contraria a la que habían entrado, según ellos mismos declararon después para evitar cualquier posibilidad de toparse con persona alguna que pudiera más tarde identificarles.

El 11 la revolución en Asturias quedaría sofocada y el día 19 varios destacamentos de la Guardia Civil llegaban a Turón, restablecían el orden y detenían a decenas de revolucionarios, entre ellos a los autores de la matanza descrita. Su encarcelamiento duró hasta Febrero de 1936, cuando fueron puestos en libertad a raíz de la toma del poder tras las más que manipuladas elecciones de entonces por el Frente Popular compuesto, entre otros, por el PSOE y la UGT, es decir, por los propios asesinos.

Además de los dos militares asesinados, los religiosos fueron: H. Cirilo Bertrán, de 46 años. H. Marciano José, de 34 años. H. Victoriano Pío, de 29 años. H. Julián Alfredo, 31 años. H. Benjamín Julián, de 26 años. H. Augusto Andrés, de 24 años. H. Benito de Jesús, de 34 años, oriundo de Argentina. H. Aniceto Adolfo, de 22 años. P. Pasionista Inocencio de la Inmaculada, 47 años.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Ago 2019)

TELEGRAMA DESDE EL PUEBLO DE BAÑERES (ALICANTE),AL GOBERNADOR CIVIL DE ALICANTE.1937

Llegada a Bañeres de Mariola dos horas mas tarde de lo esperado, problemas en el camino, dos aparatos facciosos efectuaron disparos de ametralladoras sobre el convoy de evacuado a 6 km de llegar, aviones siguieron rumbó Alcoy ningún niño herido, comunique a Madrid niños ya alojados, despiojados y alimentados.

FOTO:Llegada de niños refugiados de Madrid al pueblo alicantino de Bañeres de Mariola, donde son recibidos por el pueblo y su banda de música en la Plaza Mayor. En el Ayuntamiento provisional otros niños refugiados madrileños llegados meses antes asoman por las ventanas para ver sus nuevos compañeros. En la puerta del edificio se puede ver una bandera republicana en la que pone: BAÑERES ACOGE CON CARIÑO A LOS NIÑOS POR LOS CUALES SUS PADRES LUCHAN POR LA LIBERTAD.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Ago 2019)

*Anastasia Marín Garrido*
El 28 de agosto, se cumplen el aniversario del asesinato de ANASTASIA MARIN GARRIDO de 43 años en Cala (Huelva).
Motivo: Meses antes, el cura del pueblo en la tienda comenta: 
—Anastasia, ¿cuándo va a bautizar a los tres pequeños?
Nueve hijos que tenia Anastasia, mujer de campo y ruda por naturaleza, que le contestó:
—Mire padre, en los tiempos que corren, la misma miseria y necesidades vamos a pasar cristiano o ateo. Para que usted lo sepa, padre, en mi casa yo tengo un Dios que es muy cojonudo que viene todas las noches.
—Puede que dentro de poco te arrepientas de esas palabras -respondió el cura.
A consecuencia del golpe de Estado, el marido e hijo de Anastasia tuvieron que salir huyendo.
En la madrugada del 27 de agosto, cuando amamantaba al pequeño de ocho meses de edad, se presentaron en su casa y le dijeron:
—Vente con nosotros, que tienes que contestar unas preguntas.
A lo que ella contestó:
—Un momento, termino de dar el pecho al niño.
—Es para poco tiempo.
Esa misma madrugada fue conducida a la finca _La Parrita _y allí fue fusilada en compañía de dieciséis mujeres y un hombre.
Una familia de once miembros rota, un marido exiliado, el hijo mayor desaparecido en la guerra y los pequeños, esparcidos como semillas al viento, en casa de tías y allegados.
Cortaron la flor, pero dejaron la semilla que no deja de Florecer.
Manuel Hermoso García, nieto.


----------



## I. de A. (28 Ago 2019)

*El tren de la muerte’, un viaje al primer fusilamiento masivo de la Guerra Civil, según el historiador Santiago Mata – Mikel Iturralde*


Más episodios de la Guerra Civil. Y el tren como involuntario protagonista. Lejos de lo que algunos piensan, conviene recordar la Historia para no repetir los mismos errores. El periodista e historiador Santiago Mata (Valladolid, 1965) ha investigado en su último libro, ‘El tren de la muerte’ (La Esfera de los Libros) lo que él mismo califica como *“el mayor fusilamiento público de la Guerra Civil”, *una masacre que tuvo lugar el 12 de agosto de 1936 cuando un tren procedente de Jaénera inmovilizado por grupos de milicianos en un apeadero cercano a Vallecas.* De las 240 personas que viajaban en él, 191 fueron fusiladas.*

‘El tren de la muerte’ pone en evidencia cómo las dos partes implicadas en la Guerra Civil estuvieron interesadas, aunque por causas distintas, en ocultar las dimensiones reales de la estructura de poder y del cambio social que se produjo en la retaguardia republicana.

Los pasajeros de este tren fueron detenidos en la provincia andaluza por su filiación política de derechas o su catolicismo; en el convoy viajaba el obispo de Jaén junto a su hermana.* Todos ellos eran conducidos a lacárcel de Alcalá de Henares pero ante la presión de los milicianos, el Gobierno accedió a que los presos fueran fusilados.* Sólo lograron escapar unos pocos, entre ellos Leocadio Moreno, un joven de 19 años que Santiago Mata ha conseguido localizar y que a sus 94 años recuerda vívidamente lo que ocurrió, aunque confiesa no haberlo contado más que “tres o cuatro veces” en su vida y nunca a sus padres, señala Mata.

El autor ha dedicado dos años a reconstruir estos hechos y para ello ha ahondado en los documentos que dan cuenta de lo ocurrido, si bien apenas existen datos poco más allá de los nombres de las víctimas y la identificación de los verdugos sobre los que hubo una escueta investigación policial. 

Curiosamente, y por diferentes motivos que expone en el libro, ni el bando republicano ni, sobre todo, el franquista quisieron profundizar en lo sucedido. 
Para Santiago Mata esta investigación empezó inicialmente “por curiosidad” pues le “chocaba” que apenas se explicara lo ocurrido. En el libro, el historiador descubre el lugar exacto donde fueron fusilados los 191 presos que llegaban a Madrid procedentes de Jaén.

‘El tren de la muerte’ está dividido en tres partes. En la primera se reconstruyen, a la luz de los documentos, los sucesos de los días 11 y 12 de agosto de 1936: las matanzas de cientos de presos que llegaban a Madrid procedentes de las provincias de Jaén y Córdoba (ese día 11 el intento no tuvo el éxito esperado pues viajaban más de 300 personas de las que fusilaron a 11, pero en la jornada siguiente sí se logró el objetivo).

La principal evidencia obtenida al respecto es que estas matanzas, según sostiene Mata, fueron autorizadas por el Gobierno de la República con el consentimiento muy probablemente del presidente del Gobierno (José Giral), casi con certeza del ministro de Gobernación (Sebastián Pozas) y sin ningún género de dudas del director general de Seguridad (Manuel Muñoz).

Según explica, el anuncio del envío de los presos en trenes, hecho desde Jaén por diputados socialistas, llevó al asalto en Atocha del primero de los trenes, y tras el fracaso parcial de este asalto, a la preparación concienzuda de la segunda y más mortífera matanza. En esta preparación intervinieron fuerzas militares comunistas, socialistas y anarquistas. 

En la segunda parte, Mata narra las “consecuencias internacionales” de esta acción. La documentación diplomática ha revelado que, al día siguiente de producirse la masacre, los embajadores extranjeros comunicaron al Gobierno republicano que admitirían en sus sedes diplomáticas a ciudadanos españoles. “Todos los Gobiernos, excepto México, Turquía y Argentina, autorizaron a sus embajadores a marcharse de España, si bien finalmente no lo hicieron pensando en la protección que debían a sus súbditos”, explica.

Así, en su opinión, los otros países dejaban claro que consideraban que La República había dejado de ser un Estado de Derecho que pudiera reclamar la solidaridad de las democracias occidentales.

Por último, en la tercera parte, Santiago Mata analiza los motivos por los que especialmente el régimen franquista no dio a la masacre la relevancia que tenía. Su teoría es que estos sucesos podían “poner en entredicho” algunos mitos del franquismo. Por ejemplo, el papel heroico que en la posguerra se asignó a la Guardia Civil (invocando para ello la gesta del Santuario de Santa María de la Cabeza) podía quedar en duda si se conocía la conducta de dudosa adhesión al alzamiento, o abierta cobardía, de algunos mandos del instituto armado en Jaén.

Tampoco salían bien paradas muchas familias adineradas de la provincia, que habían evitado la cárcel, la deportación y la muerte pagando un rescate. El autor apunta que, en realidad, la colaboración con las autoridades revolucionarias había sido mucho más habitual de lo que pudiera pensarse a primera vista.

A la vista de todo esto, Santiago Mata señala que las personas que viajaban en ese tren “fueron las víctimas más olvidadas”. Todas ellas, perfectamente identificadas, fueron enterradas inicialmente en el cementerio de Vallecas pero en los años 40 se les trasladó a la cripta de la catedral de Jaén. 

El libro también incluye el testimonio de Leocadio Moreno, que tenía 19 años en el momento de la masacre y que es el último superviviente. En su opinión, “las más de 200 víctimas de los trenes de Jaén han sido las grandes perdedoras de aquella tragedia”.

Las peripecias tremendas que sufrió Moreno, quien logró escapar de aquellos fusilamientos mostrando un carnet de estudiante y alegando que pertenecía a los socialistas universitarios, le han dado al autor el “impulso decisivo” para escribir este libro. “Paradójicamente Leocadio Moreno logró, diez días después de aquellos hechos, volver a burlar a la muerte durante su estancia en la cárcel Modelo haciéndose pasar por un preso común para no ser ajusticiado. Y, durante la guerra, a pesar de ser de derechas, le tocó defender el bando republicano y también sobrevivió”, narra Mata.


----------



## I. de A. (28 Ago 2019)

*ESQUELA CON MEMORIA HISTÓRICA*




*JULIO DOMINGUEZ ARJONA
25 de Agosto de 2007*
Ayer aparecia publicada esta esquela en ABC de Sevilla y esto es lo que pasa cuando rojos ( no los_ newrojos_ sino los nietos de los rojos , que erradamente abrieron la caja de Pandora de la recuperacion de la memoria historica, porque verán la memoria es colectiva, no seleciva.-

Efectivamente en la madrugada del 24 de Agosto de 1936 una selección de presos efectuada por policías y milicianos , llevados a los sotanos de la quinta galería de la Cárcel Modelo de Madrid , siendo asesinados, entre otros, los siguientes presos políticos algunos de ellos conocidos por una vida política al servicio de la democracia:

*Don Julio Ruiz de Alda* , aviador militar, , tripulante del glorioso avión Plus-Ultra, fundador de la Falange Española, en la que acompañó desde un principio a José Antonio Primo de Rivera. Curiosamente el 28 de julio de aquel año su esposa, le comunica que había obtenido su libertad , la cula rechaza, por su lealtad para con sus camaradas, lo que le costaría ser fusilado. Mas curioso fue que su esposa Amelia Azarola y el hijo menor morirían, pocos meses después en un accidente de coche, en misteriosas circunstancias .-( Ver El Buenos Aires y le Plus Ultra , Un submarino en el Guadalquivir )

*Don Fernando Primo de Rivera Saenz de Herredia * Aviador, Capitan de Caballeria, y Médico, hermano del Jefe de la Falange Española Jose Antonio que lo matarian .Alicante, 20 de noviembre de 1936..-
*Don Enrique Mantorras Paez* , falangista, cuyos error fue abjurar públicamente de los "dogmas comunistas"en un libro que publicó con el título de _El comunismo en España_. Cuando aquella madrugada lo fusilaron contaba con veintitrés años .-

Tambien podrian figurar en esa esquela al morir asesinados en el mismo sitio y a las misma hora :

*Don Melquiades Alvarez Gonzáles* , Decano del Colegio de Abogados de Madrid, Diputado durante muchas legislaturas, Jefe del Partido Republicano Liberal Demócrata y ex Presidente del Parlamento.

*Don José Martinez de Velasco,* Jefe del Partido Agrario, ex Ministro de la República.

*Don Manuel Rico Avelló,* ex Ministro y ex Alto Comisario de España en Marruecos durante la República y Diputado a Cortes en 1936. Como Ministro de la Gobernación, en 1933, siendo entonces Jefe del Gobierno Martínez Barrio.-.

*Don Oswaldo Fernando Capaz,* General del Ejército y colonizador de Ifni durante la República.( Explique usted a un niño de la LOE lo de Ifni Sidi Ifni y Fernando Po )

*Don Ramon Alvarez Valdes y Castañon ,* ex Ministro de Justicia de la República, miembro del Partido Republicano Liberal Demócrata y Diputado a Cortes en 1936.

*Don Rafael Esparza,* Diputado a Cortes; Don Francisco Javier Jimenez de la Puente , Conde de Santa Engracia; Don Rafael Villegas Montesino , General del Ejército; Don Jose Maria Albiñana , Abogado, Médico y Diputado a Cortes en 1936.; 

*Don Santiago Martín Báguenas,* Comisario de Policía.

.................es jodido esto de la recuperación de la memoria histórica .-


----------



## I. de A. (28 Ago 2019)

*




*
*Se cumplen 80 años del asesinato de Alfonso Rodríguez Santamaría, subdirector del diario ABC y presidente de la Asociación de Prensa de Madrid. Fue fusilado una noche de verano por una patrulla de milicianos republicanos-marxistas de prensa*
«En la noche del 20 de agosto de 1936, en las soledades de la Dehesa de la Villa, un pelotón de forajidos arrancaba a balazos la vida del que fue subdirector de ABCy presidente de la Asociación de Prensa de Madrid, Alfonso Rodríguez Santamaría». Así contó este diario la trágica muerte de uno de sus periodistas estrella tres años después, y una vez acabada la guerra entre las dos Españas, en 1939.
Rodríguez Santamaría era un conocido y prestigioso periodista que había comenzado su carrera en 1902 en los diarios «El Correo» y «España». En el año 1905 Torcuato Luca de Tena lo llamó para colaborar en el nuevo proyecto de ABC cuando el semanario pasó a convertirse en diario. Ligó su vida profesional a estas páginas y, en 1918, fue nombrado subdirector del periódico que había revolucionado la prensa española. 

Su prestigio como reportero y columnista cabal, riguroso y sensato hizo que sus compañeros lo eligiesen para representar a todo el gremio de periodistas. Entonces, tras la dimisión de Alejandro Lerroux en abril de 1935, se puso al mando de la presidencia de la Asociación de Prensa de Madrid . 

Desde 1939, al término de la contienda, la APM conmemoró a su fallecido presidente instituyendo el premio Rodríguez de Santamaría. Este se otorgaba a la mejor labor periodística que se llevaba a cabo cada año, pero en 1969 se decidió premiar con él los méritos de toda una vida profesional. 

*Así contó ABC su muerte*
En aquellos días de terror, Santamaría no quiso huir ni esconderse. Muchos de sus compañeros le instaban a ampararse en una Embajada, incluso la Legación China ya le había ofrecido su asilo. Pero el subdirector contestaba siempre lo mismo: «Yo no creo correr peligro. No he hecho daño a nadie. A la presidencia de la Asociación he ido con los votos de rojos y no rojos. No tienen de mí un solo agravio. No creo que quieran hacerme daño».






«Vente con nosotros», le dijeron los agresores. Fue trasladado a la checa del Círculo de Bellas Artes, donde fue torturado y juzgado por un tribunal popular. Y todo, «por no haber hecho nada», según reiteraba el periódico. A las pocas horas lo fusilaron con dos disparos, uno en el pecho y otro en la cabeza.

Antes de ser sacado de su casa por la patrulla de milicianos, Santamaría había pedido a su criada que avisara a su viejo amigo Fernández Pino, «que por su calidad de reportero de sucesos de ABC tenía todavía accesos policíacos». Presa de terribles presentimientos, este empezó activamente sus gestiones hasta bien entrada la mañana siguiente. Alguien dijo que en el cementerio había un cadáver que, por las señas y las iniciales de la camisa, podría ser el presidente de la Asociación de Prensa.







_Hoja de servicios de Rodríguez Santamaría y la ficha de José Asenjo_

«En el deposito del cementerio no se podía dar ni un paso. Por todas partes se amontonaban los cadáveres de hombres y mujeres en número aterrador». Varias personas buscaban entre aquellos despojos de seres humanos el rostro de un ser querido. Sobre una mesa yacía el cuerpo de Santamaría . «Manos crispadas, piernas encogidas, pero con una gran serenidad en el rostro», describió el periódico. Muy cerca de él, en el suelo y sobre un montón de cadáveres, estaba el también fallecido y amigo de profesión, José Asenjo.

La tarde del 21 de agosto, una pequeña comitiva formada por miembros de la APM escoltó la tumba de su compañero. Este diario recordó así el suceso en el tercer aniversario de su fallecimiento con las siguientes palabras : «Así murió aquel caballero sin tacha, aquel periodista ilustre, aquel hombre bueno que, durante más de un cuarto de siglo, laboró en las columnas de ABC por la grandeza del honor de España».


----------



## Lammero (28 Ago 2019)

fredesvindo dijo:


> *Orwell* diría más tarde: _"¡lo que vi en España... las iglesias eran saqueadas por todas partes cómo lo más normal del mundo!"_




OMG, ¡aquí se fuma!

¿No es éste el britbongo que vino a joder la marrana con los troskos del POUM?
Este tío es tonto o se lo hace...

Sorokin & Volkogonov on the Kronstadt Massacre



> In his book on Stalin, that faded Marxist-turned-sycophant Souvarine claims that in my autobiography I purposely said nothing about the Kronstadt revolt: there are, he says ironically, feats one is not proud of ... The fact is I took not the slightest part in the suppression of the Kronstadt revolt itself, nor in the repressions that ensued ... As far as I recall, it was Dzerzhinsky who dealt with the repressions, and he (rightly) never permitted any interference in his work ... However, I am willing to admit that *a civil war is not a school of humanitarianism* ... Let those who wish to reject the revolution as a whole on these grounds (in their little articles) do so. I do not reject it. In this sense, I fully and entirely bear responsibility for the suppression of the Kronstadt revolt.








*
*


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Ago 2019)

*Carta abierta a Santiago Abascal*

Me llamo Lorenzo Parra. Soy un parado de una capital de provincias española, una cualquiera, ni muy grande ni muy pequeña.

A tan solo unos días de que en las elecciones andaluzas haya irrumpido con sorprendente fuerza su partido, debo explicarle por qué hace unos años irrumpió, con más fuerza todavía, otro partido al que yo voto: Podemos. Muchos se asustaron y llamaron comunistas, chavistas, terroristas o antiespañoles, entre otras lindezas, a sus miembros y sus votantes, y se desató toda una campaña mediática contra ellos con el objetivo de desactivarlos. Su partido no sufrirá una igual, puede estar seguro.

Mire usted, señor Abascal:

Cuando usted culpa a un partido que no ha gobernado, Podemos, de todos los males de España y calla sobre la corrupción salvaje de los que sí lo han hecho, nace un antifascista.

Cuando usted se golpea el pecho porque se desentierra a Franco mientras se burla de los miles de ESPAÑOLES que siguen enterrados en las cunetas, nace un antifascista.

Cuando presume de constitucionalista mientras calla ante las amnistías fiscales ANTICONSTITUCIONALES, nace un antifascista.

Cuando propone eliminar las autonomías mientras usted ocupó un escaño en el parlamento vasco, nace un antifascista.

Cuando el partido al que usted perteneció muchos años, el PP, regala 60 000 millones de euros de todos los españoles a la banca mientras usted criminaliza a los inmigrantes, nace un antifascista.

Cuando apoya las políticas de recortes neoliberales mientras usted lleva décadas viviendo de lo público, nace un antifascista.

Cuando habla de cambio en España usted que llegó a la política de la mano de Esperanza Aguirre, nace un antifascista.

Cuando a usted le molestan tanto los chalets de unos pero no los áticos de otros, nace un antifascista.

Cuando está todo el día con la palabra España en la boca porque lo único que tiene que ofrecer son banderas, que no se comen, nace un antifascista.

Cuando usted habla de libertad y no permite ni siquiera que los españoles decidan su propio modelo de Estado, nace un antifascista.

Pues eso, señor Abascal, ya no le canso más.

La solemnidad y la fe ciega en cosas abstractas como la nacionalidad o la bandera, son peligrosas. Es bueno, de vez en cuando, tirar la bandera de un manotazo porque, a menudo, se esconden detrás de ella muchas ratas y cucarachas que la carcomen y es entonces cuando se rompen los países. No por ello se es menos español. Algo de iconoclastia es muy sano.

No tenga tanto miedo a Podemos y sus votantes, que somos tan españoles como usted y, en este país, los únicos que han impuesto dictaduras criminales no han sido los comunistas, ni los chavistas, ni los reptilianos, sino quienes todos sabemos.

En fin, no le invito a mi casa porque ya le conozco: ustedes son los de siempre pero sin la máscara sonriente que se solían poner.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Ago 2019)

*Bajo el comunismo vivíamos mejor: la ex-Yugoslavia es comparativamente más pobre hoy que en 1989*

Rusia echa de menos a Stalin. O más bien, los tiempos edulcorados de preeminencia global y relevancia internacional. Pese a las múltiples miserias de la Unión Soviética, los ciudadanos rusos añoran hoy el halo imperial y, de forma bastante significativa, la parcial prosperidad de aquellas décadas. Lo cierto es que Rusia no ha ido demasiado a mejor desde la caída del muro de Berlín, y de ahí que la nostalgia soviética sea muy real (para pasmo de la opinión Occidental).
El ejemplo ruso no es un caso aislado. Otros países viven fenómenos similares. Los más significativos son los balcánicos, en especial aquellos que configuraron la *Yugoslavia* comunista. Pese a los explosivos acontecimientos que precipitaron su caída, entre guerras étnicas inigualables en Europa desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial, hay cierta "yugo-nostalgia". En 2012, los jóvenes serbios y bosnios declaraban creer que sus padres habían tenido mejores oportunidades.
Una encuesta de Gallup de 2017 ponía cifras al fenómeno: alrededor del 81% de los serbios juzgaban desastrosa la disolución de Yugoslavia; compartían tal opinión el 77% de los bosnios, el 65% de los macedonios, el 41% de los eslovenos y el 23% de los croatas. Como es lógico, las cifras variaban por región (no todas se vieron igual de beneficiadas o perjudicadas), pero en líneas generales mostraban una tendencia: una parte de los ex-yugoslavos añoraba Yugoslavia.
Como en todo fenómeno relativo a la memoria, hay mucho de idilio injustificado. Es un mecanismo psicológico natural y reactivo. Pero también hay base material para que los ex-yugoslavos echen de menos los tiempos de Tito: como revela este estudio, hoy en día todos los países de la antigua Yugoslavia son comparativamente *más pobres* de lo que eran entonces, con la significativa excepción de Eslovenia. En 1989, todos ellos estaban más cerca de Europa que hoy.

El grado de integración, año a año.

Si tomamos el PIB per cápita de cada país y lo medimos en un porcentaje donde el bloque clásico de la UE (los quince) representa el 100%, la mayoría de países balcánicos ha ido a menos. Por ejemplo, Croacia en 1989 se ubicaba en un 56,8% en relación al resto de Europa, pero para 2017 sólo alcanzaba el 48,5%. Bosnia y Herzegovina ha pasado del 30% en 1989 al 23% en 2017. Macedonia, del 33% al 27. Montenegro, del ¡51%! a un alucinante 32%. Y Serbia del 45% al 31%.
En agregado, los Balcanes occidentales, la Yugoslavia comunista, han pasado del 35,4% al 27,6%. Los serbios, bosnios, montenegrinos y croatas de 1989 estaban más cerca en poder adquisitivo y nivel de vida del europeo medio que los serbios, bosnios, montenegrinos y croatas de hoy. La única excepción al axioma es *Eslovenia*, el primer país en independizarse y el más dinámico de la unión: si en 1989 se ubicaba en el 69,8% en 2017 ya ha rebasado el 75%. Es el más rico y la excepción.
Por un lado, podríamos pensar que se trata de algo normal: al fin y al cabo varias guerras destruyeron el tejido económico del país, y una estructura política ineficiente posterior (como la bosnia o la kosovar) hicieron imposible que las nuevas repúblicas independientes comenzaran con buen pie. La transición de una economía estatal y dirigista a una de libre mercado sería lenta. Pero la lectura choca con lo que sucedió en el resto del Este de Europa, donde todos han ido creciendo.

Sarajevo en 2015. (Damien Halleux Radermecker/Flickr)

En los propios Balcanes, por ejemplo, países como Albania han pasado del 15% de convergencia al 23% en el mismo periodo de tiempo. Bulgaria pasó del 34,5% de convergencia en 1989 al 23,7% en el año 2000, pero desde entonces ha recuperado el tiempo perdido y ha vuelto a rondar el 40%. Rumanía, Hungría, Eslovaquia, Estonia o Lituania, países pobres antes de la caída del muro, cuentan historias similares: decayeron tras 1989, pero tocaron fondo y comenzaron *a crecer*. Hoy son más ricas de lo que eran durante la era soviética, gracias en parte a la Unión Europea.
En la antigua Yugoslavia nada de esto es cierto. Bosnia tiene hoy una de las tasas de desempleo juvenil más exorbitantemente altas de todo el continente, y en Kosovo toda una generación se aboca a un futuro laboral casi inexistente. Y aunque pueda existir la tentación de explicar la parálisis económica por las guerras (que jugaron un evidente factor), hay que tener en cuenta que han pasado ya más de dos décadas desde los últimos bombardeos. Hay algo más.
No es casualidad que sea Eslovenia el único país que ha salido a flote desde el fin de la Yugoslavia comunista. El país siempre interpretó la independencia como una *oportunidad* económica, y desde entonces su rápida integración con los mercados europeos (fue el primer estado balcánico en ingresar en la Unión Europea, nueve años antes que Croacia) le permitió elevar sus estándares de vida muy rápidamente. Pero para todos los demás, el tópico es cierto: bajo el comunismo vivían _mejor_.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Ago 2019)




----------



## I. de A. (28 Ago 2019)

*Sobre la gran mentira de la “represión franquista” – Tomás García Madrid*






Desde hace años, pero especialmente desde que el miserable Rodríguez Zapatero sacó adelante en 2007 (con la ayuda del PP) la Ley de Mentira Histórica, el rojerío está dando la murga con una descomunal mentira, creada por ellos, sobre lo que llaman la “represión franquista”. Los tertulianos abundantemente pagados eructan cifras absolutamente descabelladas de “represaliados del franquismo”, llegando a hablar de medio millón de ejecutados y de inexistentes “campos de concentración” (los únicos campos de concentración que ha habido en España los creó precisamente la República), en *un relato completamente falso y delirante seguramente inspirado en lo que hubieran hecho ellos caso de ganar la Guerra.


¿Qué hay de verdad en todo ello? NADA, como en todas las campañas de intoxicación de la izquierda,* pero a base de repetirlo una y otra vez consiguen no solo que la gente se lo crea, sino que lo interioricen y lo reciten como papagayos, incluidos algunos cretinos que en su árbol genealógico tienen una o varias víctimas de las hordas rojas.

La orwelliana Dirección General de Memoria Histórica, un organismo disparatado propio de los mejores tiempos de los soviets pero increíble en pleno siglo XXI, lleva más de diez años y millones de euros gastados en intentar descubrir los miles de fosas comunes que – según ellos – hay en las cunetas de las carreteras de España y *lo poco que han encontrado son los restos de prisioneros de guerra nacionales ejecutados por los rojos o los restos de republicanos asesinados por sus propios correligionarios, por lo que en un ejercicio de sectarismo sin parangón los han vuelto a enterrar.*

En España hubo una guerra, una guerra cruenta y larga, consecuencia de la anarquía revolucionaria instigada por el Frente Popular, con los crímenes atroces y las salvajadas por todos conocidas, no solo en los frentes de guerra sino, con igual o mayor intensidad si cabe, también en la retaguardia donde fueron asesinados cerca de 100.000 inocentes, incluyendo más de 8.000 religiosos. Gracias a Dios, y gracias al esfuerzo y al sacrificio de millones de españoles liderados por el general Franco, muchos de los cuales entregaron su vida, la España Nacional gano la guerra a los “anti España” y, como pasa en cualquier guerra, los vencedores juzgaron a los vencidos por los crímenes de guerra que hubieran cometido y, en el caso de nuestra Cruzada, también por los crímenes cometidos en la retaguardia. Esa “represión”, si se le puede llamar así, es público y notorio que fue mucho más leve que, por ejemplo, la que ejercieron las potencias aliadas (especialmente la URSS) contra los alemanes, italianos y colaboracionistas franceses después de la II Guerra Mundial, y no digamos contra los ucranianos, rumanos o croatas aliados de los alemanes.

Desde abril de 1939 hasta finales de 1941 se celebraron en España centenares de juicios con todas las garantías (incluyendo abogados defensores, obviamente), cosa que no habían tenido los miles de asesinados por las hordas marxistas, y *se dictaron cerca de 30.000 penas de muerte, si bien la gran mayoría de ellas (del orden de 20.000) fueron conmutadas por condenas de 30 años, ejecutándose a unos 10.000 reos responsables de haber cometido gravísimos delitos de sangre* (chequistas como el socialista Agapito García Atadell, por poner un ejemplo), disponiendo en todos los casos de pruebas concluyentes (testigos incluidos) de dichos crímenes. Puede parecer una cifra elevada, pero teniendo en cuenta las bestialidades que se cometieron en la zona roja y el número de personas involucradas en ellas, el número no es en absoluto desorbitado, probablemente lo contrario: solo en Paracuellos, el Soto de Aldovea (en Torrejón de Ardoz, Madrid) y el camino de la Zarzuela (en Aravaca, Madrid) los rojos asesinaron a un número igual o mayor de personas, pero estas – a diferencia de los otros – absolutamente inocentes de cualquier delito.

*La gran mayoría de los condenados a muerte cuya pena fue conmutada pasaron en la cárcel un máximo de 8 o 10 años, *reduciendo sus condenas por la redención de penas por el trabajo y, especialmente, por los sucesivos y generosos indultos que concedió el Generalísimo. Incluso en casos de asesinos confesos, como el tristemente famoso “Matacuras”, uno de los trabajadores libres en las obras de construcción del Valle de los Caídos que se vanagloriaba de haber matado a cinco curas, se encontraron razones para conmutarle la pena y ponerle en libertad en 1945; o como el caso del abuelo de Pablo Iglesias Turrión, un chequista y asesino muchas de cuyas víctimas tienen nombre y apellidos, al que se le conmutó la pena de muerte por 30 años, de los que cumplió sólo cinco y acabó trabajando como un probo funcionario en el Ministerio de Trabajo (franquista, por supuesto).

*Muchos de los que huyeron después de la Guerra, los que se autodenominaron “exiliados”* (exiliados porque les dio la gana, la mayoría, o porque habían cometido delitos que, caso de ser juzgados, les hubieran supuesto penas elevadísimas) *volvieron cuando lo desearon, acogiéndose a los sucesivos indultos, incluidos personajes muy notorios del bando rojo,* como el “famoso” comandante del Quinto Regimiento Enrique Castro Delgado (si, aquel que dijo en sus memorias que la consigna en su regimiento era “_Matar_, _matar y seguir matando hasta que el cansancio impida matar más. Después construir el socialismo_”), que rehicieron su vida en España sin mayores problemas. Se estima que de las aproximadamente quinientos mil personas que huyeron de España al final de la Guerra, dos de cada tres ya había regresado a mediados de 1940 y muchos de los que no habían regresado fue porque tenían a sus espaldas gravísimos delitos de sangre, o porque se reengancharon (voluntaria o forzadamente) en los ejércitos aliados de la II Guerra Mundial, o porque fueron recluidos por los nazis en campos de concentración por su condición de comunistas (sin que Franco tuviera absolutamente nada que ver) o, en muchos casos, porque vivían a “cuerpo de rey” en México con el producto de su saqueo o en la URSS protegidos y mantenidos por su “papá” Stalin.

Si fuera verdad solo una mínima parte de lo que dicen, si de verdad hubiera centenares o miles de fosas comunes por descubrir con miles de “represaliados por el franquismo”, los voceros del régimen (periódicos, TVs, tertulianos, etc.) *nos estarían torturando con las imágenes de las exhumaciones, los nombres de los asesinados y sus lacrimógenas historias, pero no es así. ¿Por qué? Porque no hay nada, salvo casos aislados* como las vomitivamente publicitadas “Trece rosas” (más bien “Trece cerdas”, pues eran una banda de comunistas que, entre otras cosas, asesinaron en julio de 1939 al comandante de la Guardia Civil Isaac Gabaldón, a su chofer y a su hija Pilar de 16 años) o los cerca de 3.000 “represaliados” (incluyendo a numerosos chequistas) que dijo Carmena, la “abuelita diabólica”, que había encontrado después de “remover Roma con Santiago” para incluirlos en el afortunadamente extinto memorial que pretendía erigir en el cementerio de la Almudena, en Madrid. Si en Madrid – una de las ciudades (junto a Barcelona) en las que el Frente Popular cometió mayores y más numerosas atrocidades – solo fueron capaces de encontrar a 3.000 “represaliados”, ¿dónde están las otras decenas de miles? ¿en los pequeños pueblos de la España vacía? … no nos hagan reír.

Si quieren ver fosas comunes no tienen más que darse una vuelta por Paracuellos de Jarama, o por el cementerio viejo de Aravaca, o por el túnel de Usera, todos en Madrid, o por la mina de Camuñas (Toledo), por poner algunos ejemplos, y si quieren nombres e historias personales de los asesinados y de las circunstancias de su muerte no tienen más que hacer una visita a cualquiera de los pueblos, de cualquier tamaño, que estuvieron en zona roja durante la Guerra para ver sus nombres y apellidos en las placas que los recuerdan, placas que en su día ocuparon un lugar de honor en su localidad y que hoy, por culpa de estos talibanes mentirosos y resentidos, están arrinconadas en los cementerios o fueron destruidas.

Señores de la izquierda (por llamarles algo), dejen de dar la matraca con la inexistente “represión franquista”: su mentira tiene las patas muy cortas y la realidad, que es solo una, es que *la represión después de la Guerra fue mucho más liviana de lo que cabría esperar después de todo lo que pasó y que si por algo se caracterizó el régimen de Franco fue por su extraordinaria clemencia y generosidad hacia los vencidos,* con el afán tantas veces expresado por el Caudillo de conseguir cuanto antes la reconciliación entre los españoles.


----------



## I. de A. (28 Ago 2019)

*El PSOE fue el CULPABLE!! Recopilación de las incitaciones del Pedro Sanchez de 1936 – secretario general del PSOE – Largo Caballero para ir a la guerra civil.*





Breviario de las proclamas de este visionario y criminal, asesino, terrorista, tres veces golpista y magnicida, instando a la regeneradora guerra civil en España, esa que 16 años antes, su ídolo inspirador y alma mater Vladímir Ilich Uliánov, alias Lenin,el primer valedor del fascista Mussolini durante su exilio en Suiza, había provocado en Rusia como método para limpiar la sociedad rusa a su gusto, exterminando a los socialdemócratas mencheviques de Kerensky, a las clases medias agrícolas y burguesas, el genocidio de la iglesia y de toda la disidencia política que incomodase a su proyectada dictadura del proletariado, intento que en España promovió el PSOE de Prieto y Caballero.
En un mitin en Alicante, el Jefe socialista había proclamado el 19 de enero de 1936:
“_Quiero decirles a las derechas que si triunfamos colaboraremos con nuestros aliados; pero si triunfan las derechas nuestra labor habrá de ser doble, colaborar con nuestros aliados dentro de la legalidad, pero tendremos que ir a la guerra civil declarada. Que no digan que nosotros decimos las cosas por decirlas, que nosotros lo realizamos_” 
(El Liberal, de Bilbao, 20 de enero de 1936). 





Largo Caballero en Linares en otro mitin el 20 de enero de 1936:
“_… la clase obrera debe adueñarse del poder político, convencida de que la democracia es incompatible con el socialismo, y como el que tiene el poder no ha de entregarlo voluntariamente, por eso hay que ir a la Revolución_”. 





El 10 de febrero de 1936, en el Cinema Europa, Largo Caballero insistía:
“_… la transformación total del país no se puede hacer echando simplemente papeletas en las urnas… estamos ya hartos de ensayos de democracia; que se implante en el país nuestra democracia_”. 





El 1 de noviembre de 1933:
“_En las elecciones de abril (1931), los socialistas renunciaron a vengarse de sus enemigos y respetaron vidas y haciendas; que no esperen esa generosidad en nuestro próximo triunfo. La generosidad no es arma buena. La consolidación de un régimen exige hechos que repugnan, pero que luego justifica la Historia_”. 

“_Tenemos que recorrer un periodo de transición hasta el socialismo integral, y ese período es la dictadura del proletariado, hacia la cual vamo_s”. 





En febrero de 1933: 
“_Si no nos permiten conquistar el poder con arreglo a la Constitución… tendremos que conquistarlo de otra manera_”. 

El 23 de noviembre de 1931, Largo Caballero, entonces Ministro de Trabajo y Previsión Social, ante la posibilidad de que las Cortes se disolviesen por no tener mayoría, amenaza: 
“_Ese intento sólo sería la señal para que el PSOE y la UGT lo considerasen como una provocación y se lanzasen incluso a un nuevo movimiento revolucionario. No puedo aceptar la posibilidad, que sería un reto al partido, y que nos obligaría a ir a una guerra civil_”. 
(Acta de sesiones del Parlamento. “El Debate”, 24 de noviembre de 1931, Madrid) 





15 de agosto de 1933, en la Escuela de Torrelodones:
“_Antes de la República creí queno era posible realizar una obra socialista en la democracia burguesa. Después de veintitantos meses en el gobierno… si tenía alguna duda sobre ello, ha desaparecido. Es imposible_“. 
(“El Socialista”, 16-8-33). 

“_Se dirá: ¡Ah esa es la dictadura del proletariado! Pero ¿es que vivimos en una democracia? Pues ¿qué hay hoy, más que una dictadura de burgueses? Se nos ataca porque vamos contra la propiedad. Efectivamente. Vamos a echar abajo el régimen de propiedad privada. No ocultamos que vamos a la revolución social. ¿Cómo?_ (Una voz en el público: ‘Como en Rusia’). _No nos asusta eso. Vamos, repito, hacía la revolución social… mucho dudo que se pueda conseguir el triunfo dentro de la legalidad. Y en tal caso, camaradas habrá que obtenerlo por la violencia… nosotros respondemos: vamos legalmente hacia la revolución de la sociedad. Pero si no queréis, haremos la revolución violentamente (Gran ovación). Eso dirán los enemigos, es excitar a la guerra civil… Pongámonos en la realidad. Hay una guerra civil… No nos ceguemos camaradas. Lo que pasa es que esta guerra no ha tomado aun los caracteres cruentos que, por fortuna o desgracia, tendrá inexorablemente que tomar. El 19 vamos a las urnas… Más no olvidéis que los hechos nos llevarán a actos en que hemos de necesitar más energía y más decisión que para ir a las urnas. ¿Excitación al motín? No, simplemente decirle a la clase obrera que debe preparase… Tenemos que luchar, como sea, hasta que en las torres y en los edificios oficiales ondee no la bandera tricolor de una República burguesa, sino la bandera roja de la Revolución Socialista_”. 
(“El Socialista”, 9-11-33). 





El 24 de mayo de 1936, en Cádiz, tras la victoria del Frente Popular:
“_Cuando el Frente Popular se derrumbe, como se derrumbará sin duda, el triunfo del proletariado será indiscutible. Entonces estableceremos la dictadura del proletariado, lo que…quiere decir la represión…de las clases capitalistas y burguesas_”. 
(“El Socialista”, 26-5-36). 





Congreso de las Juventudes Socialistas: 
“_Hay que apoderarse del poder político; pero la revolución se hace violentamente: luchando, y no con discursos_”. 

Verano de 1934 en Ginebra: 
“_No creemos en la democracia como valor absoluto. Tampoco creemos en la libertad_”. 

Mitin en el Cinema Europa de Madrid el 1 de octubre de 1934: 
“_Nuestro partido, es ideológicamente, tácticamente, un partido revolucionario… cree que debe desaparecer este régimen_“. 





En el Cinema Europa de Madrid el 12 de enero de 1936: 
“_Un recuerdo para todas las víctimas ocasionadas por la represión brutal de octubre… y que prometemos que hemos de vengarlas… No vengo aquí arrepentido de nada… Yo declaro… que, antes de la República, nuestra obligación es traer al socialismo… Hablo de socialismo marxista… socialismo revolucionario… somos socialistas pero socialistas marxistas revolucionarios… Sépanlo bien nuestro amigos y enemigos: la clase trabajadora no renuncia de ninguna manera a la conquista de Poder… de la manera que pueda…
La República… no es una institución que nosotros tengamos que arraigar de tal manera que haga imposible el logro de nuestras aspiraciones… Nuestra aspiración es la conquista del poder… ¿Procedimiento? ¡El que podamos emplear!… Parece natural que se aprovechase ahora la ocasión para inutilizar a la clase reaccionaria, para que no pudiera ya levantar cabeza_”. 
(“El Socialista”, 13-1-36).





Discurso en el XIII Congreso del PSOE celebrado en 1932, siendo Largo Caballero Ministro de Trabajo y Previsión Social: 
“_El Partido socialista no es un partido reformista_(…)_ cuando ha habido necesidad de romper con la legalidad, sin ningún reparo y sin escrúpulo. El temperamento, la ideología, y la educación de nuestro partido no son para ir al reformismo_”. 

El 13 de noviembre de 1933, Largo Caballero se expresaba así:
_que los socialistas admitimos la democracia cuando nos conviene, pero cuando no nos conviene tomamos por el camino más corto. Pues bien, yo tengo que decir con franqueza que es verdad. Si la legalidad no nos sirve, si impide nuestro avance, daremos de lado la democracia burguesa e iremos a la conquista del Poder_”. 

Vergonzoso monumento a Largo Caballero en Madrid

Como homenaje a tan insigne personaje socialista se le erigió, en tiempos de Felipe González, un ‘merecido’ monumento en los Nuevos Ministerios de la capital de España, junto también a otro eximio e ilustre socialista, el inefable Indalecio Prieto Tuero, muy cerca del que ocupaba el Generalísimo Franco, que obviamente fue derribado, con premeditación, alevosía, nocturnidad y cobardía, en la noche del 16 de marzo de 2005, después del homenaje ‘sorpresa’ al demócrata Santiago Carrillo, Marqués de Paracuellos, como reconocimiento a su limpia y ejemplar vida política, así como su gran aportación a la inigualable y modélica transición española. 

Pues bien, ahí en los Nuevos Ministerios, sigue al día de hoy el monumento al defensor de la democracia y de la libertad, Francisco Largo Caballero, el ‘Lenin español’… ¡Vivir para ver!


----------



## Incorrezto (28 Ago 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> *Muchos de los que huyeron después de la Guerra, los que se autodenominaron “exiliados”* (exiliados porque les dio la gana, la mayoría, o porque habían cometido delitos que, caso de ser juzgados, les hubieran supuesto penas elevadísimas) *volvieron cuando lo desearon, acogiéndose a los sucesivos indultos, incluidos personajes muy notorios del bando rojo,* como el “famoso” comandante del Quinto Regimiento Enrique Castro Delgado (si, aquel que dijo en sus memorias que la consigna en su regimiento era “_Matar_, _matar y seguir matando hasta que el cansancio impida matar más. Después construir el socialismo_”), que rehicieron su vida en España sin mayores problemas



no te da tiempo a leer lo que posteas, menos a seleccionar lo que copias, ni a poner puntualizaciones.

castro no volvió como comunista:
. En 1948 terminó un libro titulado _Mi fe se perdió en Moscú_. La editorial Gallimard lo publicó en Francia dos años después con cierto éxito (tuvo varias reediciones), tras haber visto la luz en las páginas de _Le Monde_. Sus derechos los adquirió la agencia EFE y se publicó por entregas en _La Vanguardia_ entre abril y mayo de 1950. Ese mismo año aparecería en España, en la editorial EPESA, bajo el título _La vida secreta de la Komintern: cómo perdí mi fe en Moscú_. La versión íntegra y definitiva escrita por Castro vería la luz por primera vez en México en 1951. Se tradujo un año después al brasileño y en 1953 al esloveno. Tras este trasiego editorial anduvieron la embajada estadounidense en México y Julián Gorkin, que es como decir larama propagandística de la CIA. Castro ganó mucho dinero. Y muchos enemigos. 
El camarada fantasma


----------



## I. de A. (28 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> no te da tiempo a leer lo que posteas, menos a seleccionar lo que copias, ni a poner puntualizaciones.
> 
> castro no volvió como comunista:
> . En 1948 terminó un libro titulado _Mi fe se perdió en Moscú_. La editorial Gallimard lo publicó en Francia dos años después con cierto éxito (tuvo varias reediciones), tras haber visto la luz en las páginas de _Le Monde_. Sus derechos los adquirió la agencia EFE y se publicó por entregas en _La Vanguardia_ entre abril y mayo de 1950. Ese mismo año aparecería en España, en la editorial EPESA, bajo el título _La vida secreta de la Komintern: cómo perdí mi fe en Moscú_. La versión íntegra y definitiva escrita por Castro vería la luz por primera vez en México en 1951. Se tradujo un año después al brasileño y en 1953 al esloveno. Tras este trasiego editorial anduvieron la embajada estadounidense en México y Julián Gorkin, que es como decir larama propagandística de la CIA. Castro ganó mucho dinero. Y muchos enemigos.
> El camarada fantasma



¿Y?
También regresó el general Vicente Rojo y palmó en Madrid.

Si tú eres el único que lloriquea por cómo y qué coloco aquí, no me preocupa y seguiré haciéndolo como me dé la gana.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Ago 2019)

*Amparo Barayón Miguel*
*«Llevas en tí - respondió una voz-*
_*la melancolía de los crímenes que no has cometido*_
*y de las muertes que no sabes cómo encarar»* 
Ramón J. Sender, "El verdugo afable"

_María Torres / 28 Agosto 2014_
El 28 de agosto de 1936, Amparo Barayón es detenida y encarcelada en condiciones inhumanas junto a su hija Andrea. Amparo tenía 32 años. Andrea siete meses. En la noche del 11 de octubre, Amparo es ejecutada extrajudicialmente en la tapia del cementerio de San Atilano de Zamora junto a otras dos mujeres y su cuerpo depositado en una fosa común. El día anterior habían arrancado a Andrea de sus brazos para entregarla en un orfanato («_los rojos no tienen derecho a criar hijos»_). Pidió confesarse y lo hizo ante un cura que en nombre de la "santa madre Iglesia", le negó la absolución _“por no estar casada por la Iglesia y vivir en pecado”._ En su certificado de defunción figura como soltera.
Entre los pañales de la pequeña Andrea se encontraba la última carta que su madre pudo escribir: _“No perdones a mis asesinos, que me han robado a Andreína, ni a Miguel Sevilla, que es el culpable de haberme denunciado. No lo siento por mí, porque muero por ti"._
El destinatario de esa carta era Ramón J. Sender, que cuando ocurrieron los hechos se encontraba en el frente y no se enteró del fatal destino de su mujer hasta tres meses después, en enero de 1937. Amparo había muerto por Sender literalmente, pues a quien les hubiera gustado fusilar era a él. Según Mauro Armiño, “_al que buscaban por anarquista y rojo para llevarle al paredón era a él, a Ramón J. Sender. Al no encontrar al escritor, aplicaron el código bíblico que la Inquisición había practicado en los viejos tiempos: mata hasta la séptima generación. Los falangistas que asesinaron a Barayón no se limitaron a la esposa. Un hermano y dos cuñados murieron también durante las represiones_.” Amparo era católica, sin militancia política, pero independiente y progresista. Sin duda pagó con su vida la hostilidad que despertaba su marido ante un gran colectivo de intransigentes y de enemigos políticos.
Pertenecía a una familia de clase media acomodada, propietaria del “Café Iberia", una fábrica de hielo y una tienda de artículos eléctricos. Actuaba como catequista en la parroquia de San Juan y cuentan que su imagen era la de una mujer de clase media encasillada en la denominación "de derechas de toda la vida". Pero a pesar de ello, Amparo, mujer independiente, sensible y alegre, que no simpatiza con el ambiente reaccionario de su ciudad, decide abandonar Zamora y vivir sola en Madrid. Encuentra trabajo en Telefónica y conoce a Ramón en una tertulia literaria en 1931. Se enamoran y optan por vivir juntos. El embarazazo de su primer hijo en 1935 les decide a contraer matrimonio en una ceremonia civil en El Escorial. Los reaccionarios de Zamora, esos que sí eran de la derecha de toda la vida, nunca comprendieron como pudo unirse al revolucionario aragonés.
En julio de 1936 Ramón J. Sender y Amparo Barayón, se encontraban de vacaciones en su casa de San Rafael (Segovia) con sus dos hijos: Ramón de dos años y Andrea de seis meses. Allí les sorprende la sublevación militar. Deciden que Amparo se refugie con los niños en la casa familiar de Zamora, porque _"en Zamora nunca pasa nada",_ mientras que Ramón regresa a Madrid por el monte para unirse al Quinto Regimiento, con quien participa en los primeros combates de Guadarrama y llega a alcanzar el grado de capitán del batallón «Amanecer» del Ejército Popular Republicano. Posteriormente, es nombrado jefe de Estado Mayor de la Primera Brigada Mixta.
Pero Sender, lamentablemente se equivocaba y Zamora no era un lugar seguro para Amparo y sus hijos. Tampoco podía prever en aquellos primeros días, el apetito voraz de sangre de la jauría franquista, que también se cebó con el hermano del escritor, Manuel Sender, alcalde de Huesca entre 1932 y 1934, *fusilado el 13 de agosto y con dos hermanos de Amparo, ejecutados unas semanas antes que ella.*
Saturnino Barayón, el mayor, estaba afiliado a Izquierda Republicana, desempeñó el cargo de Concejal en 1931 y el de gestor de la Diputación con el Frente Popular. Encarcelado en Zamora, fue llevado a Toro el 26 de julio y fusilado en el despoblado de Tejadillo. Antonio Barayón, el hermano más pequeño, era socialista y trabajaba como técnico electricista. Ingresó en la prisión de Toro el 14 de agosto. Catorce días después es entregado a un falangista para ser conducido a Zamora, ciudad a la que nunca llegó.
A pesar de acabar con sus vidas, los tres hermanos Barayón, después de muertos, serían sometidos a la Comisión Provincial de Incautación de Bienes y a la Ley de Responsabilidades Políticas.
Amparo es denunciada por Miguel Sevilla, falangista y cuñado, _(«amigo de todos los asesinos»_). Interrogada en varias ocasiones es sometida a arresto domiciliario durante los primeros días. El asesinato de sus hermanos la hace conducir su protesta ante Raimundo Hernández Comes, gobernador militar de Zamora, quien decide encarcelarla.
Durante muchos años se señalaba como ejecutor del asesinato a Segundo Viloria, quien años atrás la había cortejado sin éxito. Parece ser, según la investigación de Manuel González, que el autor material de la muerte de Amparo Barayón fue Gregorio Martín Mariscal Hernando, de 40 años, sargento de milicias, funcionario de Correos y uno de los más violentos protagonistas de la represión en Zamora. _«Junto con otros falangistas de renombre en Zamora es el responsable material de numerosos asesinatos a lo largo y ancho de la provincia, muchos de ellos sin que las autoridades del momento se enteraran»_. La firma de Martín Mariscal figura en el expediente carcelario como la persona que se hizo cargo de la detenida la noche del 11 de octubre de 1936. Fué quien apretó el gatillo en esa ocasión y en otras muchas pues estaba sediento de sangre, tanto como el General Cabanellas, que cuando llegó a Zamora el 30 de julio de 1936 dijo: _«No hay sangre. Quiero más sangre»._
El caso de Amparo Barayón es uno de los más conocidos, pero el más sangriento tuvo lugar en El Piñero en la madrugada del 20 de septiembre de 1936, día en que este falangista asesinó a diez vecinos. Este ser miserable fallecería de un cáncer en 1951, cuando ya estaba establecido en Madrid, ciudad a la que pidió el traslado. Diez años después de su muerte no hubo nadie que quisiera ocuparse de sus restos. 
Los hijos de Ramón y Amparo habían quedado en zona franquista. El escritor se trasladó a Francia y con la colaboración de la Cruz Roja Internacional pudo recuperarlos en la primavera de 1938. Es entonces cuando acepta la invitación del Gobierno republicano para participar en una serie de conferencias propagandísticas en los Estados Unidos y los niños son *ingresados en Duremont, un campo infantil de refugiados en Calais.
En marzo de 1939 Ramón J. Sender abandona definitivamente España y se marcha al exilio llevando de la mano a dos niños absolutamente desamparados que fueron depositados al cuidado de la escritora Julia Davis en Nueva York, y que crecieron y maduraron alejados de su padre, acogidos por una familia americana.
Ramón J. Sender encerró en sus recuerdos la triste historia de Amparo y jamás la dejó salir. Su hijo, Ramón Sender Barayón escribió en 1988, en memoria de su madre, el libro "Muerte en Zamora" y la niña que transportaba en sus pañales la última carta de su madre desde la prisión de Zamora, creció y se hizo monja benedictina.*
Que difícil resulta enterrar a algunos muertos.


----------



## Incorrezto (28 Ago 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> ¿Y?
> También regresó el general Vicente Rojo y palmó en Madrid.
> 
> Si tú eres el único que lloriquea por cómo y qué coloco aquí, no me preocupa y seguiré haciéndolo como me dé la gana.



pero rojo nunca fue comunista, era católico y simplemente se habia quedado en su puesto. si, que eso era rebelión militar.
no voy a mirar la fecha de su vuelta y la amnistia. volvió enfermo, para morir, con multiples gestiones. luego se curó y vivió más años.

no habia montado el quinto regimiento, con sus chekas y miles de asesinados decenas personalmente por él.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Ago 2019)

*Militares por la República en el 75 Aniversario de la liberación de París*

_A la memoria de las víctimas del golpe militar, la guerra y la dictadura, vilmente humilladas por la monarquía franquista de Felipe VI._

*Manuel Ruiz Robles | Anemoi*

He tenido el honor de ser invitado por la Excma. Señora Alcaldesa de París, Dña. Anne Hidalgo, como abanderado de la República española, a los actos oficiales del 75 Aniversario de la Liberación, representando a CAMINAR, la coordinadora que agrupa a asociaciones de descendientes del exilio republicano en Francia; entrañables compatriotas que han tenido a bien delegar su representación para este acto en mi modesta persona.

Muchos de aquellos hombres y mujeres del exilio contribuyeron valientemente a la Liberación, desde las filas de la Resistencia, junto a sus camaradas franceses. Un pueblo que aportó lo mejor de sus hijas e hijos al combate contra el nazi-fascismo. Lo hicieron, en primer lugar, formando el grueso de las Brigadas Internacionales, que acudieron en auxilio del Gobierno legítimo de la República española. Poco tiempo después, lo hicieron desde las filas de la Resistencia, en el maquis, al que se unieron muchos republicanos españoles exiliados en Francia.

Ellas y ellos arriesgaron sus vidas generosas por un ideal superior de libertad y justicia social, al igual que lo hicieron “las trece rosas”, jóvenes resistentes españolas asesinadas por la dictadura franquista junto a las tapias del cementerio del Este de Madrid.

El himno de la Resistencia francesa, Le Chant des partisans, contra el ocupante nazi, magníficamente interpretado en este impresionante acto oficial que ha presidido Anne Hidalgo, refleja fielmente el arrojo y determinación de aquellos hombres y mujeres, entre los que se encontraban el asturiano "Comandante Robert" y Marie-Àgnes de Gaulle, hermana mayor del general Charles de Gaulle, detenida y deportada.

Es de destacar la figura legendaria del coronel Rol-Tanguy, comandante en jefe de la Resistencia francesa en la región de París, miembro de las Brigadas Internacionales, herido en la batalla del Ebro, que da su nombre a una avenida en el distrito XIV de la capital, precediendo a la avenida del general Leclerc, jefe de la 2ª División Blindada, en la que combatieron los republicanos españoles de La Nueve.

Sería interminable mencionar a todas y todos los héroes que, como Jean Moulin, director de la Resistencia, combatieron el nazi-fascismo. Muchos, como él mismo, fueron detenidos, torturados y asesinados por la Gestapo y las fuerzas colaboracionistas del general Pétain, amigo del genocida Francisco Franco.

No es extraño, pues, que la vergonzosa bandera bicolor borbónica, símbolo de la dictadura franquista y aliada de Hitler en el frente del Este, no haya participado en tan importante acto oficial, y sí lo haya hecho la digna bandera tricolor -roja, amarilla y morada- de la República española. Ha sido hermoso hacerla ondear junto a la bandera de la República francesa, en la luminosa Place de la Libération , en donde se alza majestuoso el bello edificio de la Alcaldía de París.

Confieso sin embargo que, pese a la solemnidad del acto, me emocioné al recordar a mi padre, ya fallecido, combatiente en la defensa del Madrid republicano, afiliado a CNT-FAI e integrado en las filas del Ejército Popular de la República. Y a mi hermano José, que militó durante la dictadura franquista en las clandestinas Comisiones Obreras, siendo detenido y torturado por militares franquistas de la Guardia Civil en aquellos años de pesadilla.

Por todo ello, al finalizar el acto, recordando también a mis valerosos compañeros y compañeras del Colectivo ANEMOI, leales al pueblo al que nos debemos, y al admirable pueblo de Catalunya, enarbolé la honrosa bandera tricolor entre la multitud y grité en la Plaza de la Liberación: ¡Abajo la monarquía! ¡Viva la República! ¡Libertad presos republicanos catalanes!
*
Manuel Ruiz Robles.* Capitán de Navío de la Armada (RET), coordinador del colectivo de militares demócratas ANEMOI. Presidente de Unidad Cívica por la República.

Nota de agradecimiento

Expreso también mi más sincero agradecimiento a la Association des Amis de Républicains Espagnols en Région Parisienne (ARE de RP) por haberme propuesto como abanderado de CAMINAR. Espero haberlo hecho con suficiente dignidad, en honor de los que combatieron en defensa del Gobierno legítimo de la República española y por ello sufrieron persecución, muerte o exilio.


----------



## I. de A. (28 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> pero rojo nunca fue comunista, era católico y simplemente se habia quedado en su puesto. si, que eso era rebelión militar.
> no voy a mirar la fecha de su vuelta y la amnistia. volvió enfermo, para morir, con multiples gestiones. luego se curó y vivió más años.
> 
> no habia montado el quinto regimiento, con sus chekas y miles de asesinados decenas personalmente por él.



Pues para ser tan puntilloso con los demás, tú pasas de mirar antes de hablar.
Volvio en el 57 y murió en el 66. Los hospitales de la Seguridad Social de Franco le salvaron la vida... Y nada de Amnistia, fue juzgado, perdió su cargo militar, pero no su patrimonio ni libertad.

En el artículo se habla de exiliados, no de que sean más o menos rojos. Eso sí, del bando rojo.

Y no me extraña que Castro currara para la CIA, como muchos caballeristas y poumistas después de la guerra, tan marxistas ellos.


----------



## Incorrezto (29 Ago 2019)

lo que te quiero decir es que rojo y castro, que tantas reuniones compartieron, no eran lo mismo para el franquismo.

uno era un señor de derechas, católico, que habia cometido rebelión militar pero no estaba acusado de nada más.
el otro un diablo de la internacional comunista, que habia montado en dos dias una fuerza miliciana efectiva y acusado de centenares de asesinatos.

uno escribió unas memorias asépticas y sentidas y el otro un panfleto traidor pagado.


----------



## I. de A. (29 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> lo que te quiero decir es que rojo y castro, que tantas reuniones compartieron, no eran lo mismo para el franquismo.
> 
> uno era un señor de derechas, católico, que habia cometido rebelión militar pero no estaba acusado de nada más.
> el otro un diablo de la internacional comunista, que habia montado en dos dias una fuerza miliciana efectiva y acusado de centenares de asesinatos.
> ...



Mira, si quieres, mi post (CIACRACIA), en la pg. 3 del siguiente hilo:

Guerra Fría: intelectuales como el anticomunista George Orwell estaban pagados por la CIA


----------



## Incorrezto (29 Ago 2019)

castro era un revolucionario profesional, muy competente e inteligente.

cambió como un calcetín en el exilio en la urss.

cuando le contactó la cia, a saber


----------



## fredesvindo (29 Ago 2019)

* ingeniero republicano que levantó la Cruz del Valle de los Caídos *


*Carlos Fernández Casado era un referente de la ingeniería civil en la República que acabó construyendo la cruz del mausoleo de Franco pese que no quería participar por ser "incompatible con sus ideas", dice su hijo, Leonardo Fernández Troyano
El "ingeniero humanista" era amigo de Federico García Lorca y de Giner de los Ríos, discípulo de Ortega y Gasset y estaba vinculado a la Institución Libre de Enseñanza, y luego alzó la gran cruz del Valle
Especializado en construir puentes y en el uso del hormigón, tiene obras por todo el país y acumuló investigaciones y premios internacionales*
Juan Miguel Baquero 
 *53* Comentarios 


23/08/2019 - 21:41h 

 Compartir en Facebook 
 Compartir en Twitter 
 





Valle de los Cuelgamuros. | EFE 

*más INFO*


 ¿Qué empresas usaron a esclavos del franquismo? 
  LIBRO | El país de la desmemoria 
*ETIQUETAS:* 
Memoria Histórica
Valle de los Caídos
Carlos Fernández Casado

 
*VÍDEO*

  

 La verdad que esconde el Valle de los Caídos, en dos minutos 

Carlos Fernández era amigo de Lorca, republicano, intelectual. Y levantó también la Cruz del Valle de los Caídos. El vaivén biográfico del ingeniero le evitó el exilio y la depuración profesional. Sorteó la represión franquista en la España de posguerra a través del apoyo del que sería el constructor de cabecera del franquismo, Félix Huarte.



Carlos Fernández Casado (Logroño, 1904–Madrid, 1988) pasó así de construir refugios antiaéreos en la guerra civil –para salvar el bombardeo fascista a Madrid– a ser un reconocido especialista en la dictadura de Francisco Franco. Multitud de puentes y obras llevan su firma por todo el país.


Fernández Casado ya era un referente de la ingeniería civil durante la II República. Y trabajaba para el fundador de Huarte y Cía. (germen de la actual OHL), el mismo empresario que acabó edificando el Valle de los Caídos y fue su aval ante el naciente franquismo, para el que diseñó la estructura de la Cruz que corona el mausoleo de Cuelgamuros tras los innumerables problemas de cálculo que acumulaba la obra.
Una historia de la que no queda rastro en la biografía del ingeniero en la empresa que fundó con su propio nombre, la oficina de proyectos Carlos Fernández Casado SL. Franco y la gigantesca cruz del complejo arquitectónico donde reposa la momia del dictador están borrados del perfil del ingeniero republicano, que no quiso estar vinculado al régimen.






Un plano de la Cruz del Valle de Cuelgamuros y el ingeniero Carlos Fernández Casado. 
*"Aclaraciones" de la familia del ingeniero republicano*
"Mi único choque con Féliz Huarte fue con motivo de la obra de la Cruz de Cuelgamuros, pero fue verdaderamente fuerte y violento", relataría Carlos Fernández, según recoge el libro _La verdadera historia del Valle de los Caidos_ (1976), de Daniel Sueiro. El ingeniero republicano no quería participar. "Yo había intervenido en el planteamiento de la estructura y proceso constructivo correspondiente, pero al llegar la construcción le comuniqué mi decisión de no dirigirla", contó.
"Mi padre", subraya Leonardo Fernández Troyano (81 años), "siempre se manifestó absolutamente contrario a la dictadura de Franco". Como ejemplo, cita: "Nunca fue a actos oficiales ni siquiera a las inauguraciones de sus propios puentes". Y "su manifestación mayor de oposición" al franquismo "fue su negativa a hacer el proyecto de la estructura de la Cruz de los Caídos, el mayor símbolo del Régimen". Participar en un monumento "a mayor gloria de Franco" era "incompatible con sus ideas".
Pero llegó un momento en que "la cruz gigantesca se caía" y, ante la insistencia del constructor, "mi abuelo calculó la Cruz de Cuelgamuros", escribe en Revista Contexto una nieta del "ingeniero depurado", Ritama Muñoz Rojas. "Lo hizo para salvar vidas humanas, y puso dos condiciones: que jamás apareciera su nombre vinculado a semejante edificación y no cobrar nada por ello", aclara en el artículo.
"La época más amarga que vivió mi padre fue la posguerra, los 'Años Triunfales' según el lenguaje oficial de aquel momento", refiere Leonardo. El ingeniero republicano sufrió un "expediente de depuración en el cuerpo de Ingeniero de Caminos, Canales y Puertos" y "todos los caminos profesionales que intentó se le fueron cerrando". Barajó el "exilio" como salida ante un "problema de supervivencia". El rescate de Félix Huarte fue "fundamental", apunta. El empresario actuó con "coraje" y "generosidad" en "aquel ambiente" de naciente franquismo. Como escribió el propio Carlos Fernández, "si en esa dirección se me hubieran cerrado las puertas, hubiera tenido que emigrar".
*Lorca, Ortega y Gasset y el "ingeniero humanista"*
Carlos Fernández era precoz, inteligente y brillante, dicen. Y la etapa republicana puso en punto de ebullición su inquietud intelectual. Vinculado a la Institución Libre de Enseñanza. Formó parte del grupo 'Gallo', un movimiento vanguardista. Fue discípulo de José Ortega y Gasset, de Xavier Zubiri y de Fernando Giner de los Ríos, tío de su mujer, Ritama Troyano de los Ríos.
En Granada conoció también al poeta Federico García Lorca. La ciudad nazarí era su primer destino profesional como Ingeniero de Caminos, Canales y Puertos. Antes, con 14 años, ingresa en la Escuela de Caminos y en un lustro termina los estudios, en 1924, para marchar a París (Francia) y completar ingeniería de telecomunicación en un trienio. Luego hace Filosofía y Letras y, con 68 años, la carrera de Derecho.
Esta completa formación le convirtió en un "ingeniero humanista". Un profesional que situó a España en "un lugar predominante en el mundo de la ingeniería civil", como reseñaba en un obituario de los Informes de la Construcción de 1988 el Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC). Porque Carlos Fernández Casado era un innovador de la "cultura edificatoria".
*De Chamartín al viejo San Mamés*
Fue docente en la Escuela de Ingeniero de Caminos, Canales y Puertos, con la cátedra de Puentes de Fábrica hasta 1976. También publicó un puñado de libros, artículos y estudios de referencia sobre la historia y estética de las obras públicas. Por su trayectoria de proyectista y constructor fue elegido académico de la Real Academia de Bellas Artes de San Fernando de Madrid en 1974.






'El fundador', Carlos Fernández Casado. | CFCSL 
Y alcanzó reconocimiento y premios internacionales por su contribución al desarrollo de la tecnología del hormigón. El ingeniero estudió y desarrolló las posibilidades constructivas de este material y fue pionero en la expansión en Europa del hormigón armado.
Con esta argamasa levantó sus obras iniciales. Caso de la colección de Puentes de Altura Estricta entre la década de los años 30 a los 50 o naves industriales prefabricadas. Más tarde sería uno de los introductores del hormigón pretensado en España, que emplearía en sus proyectos hasta los 80.
De su mano quedan ejemplos por todo el país. Sobre el río Manzanares, como el Nuevo Puente de Hierro (1932) y el de El Pardo (1935 y demolido tras la guerra). O pasaderos de arco sobre los ríos Tajo, Pisuerga, Odiel o en los embalses de Cubillas y de Gabriel y Galán. Y de voladizo sobre el Guadalquivir y el Ebro o presas, en Najerilla o Quéntar.






Vista aérea de la Ciudad Universitaria de Madrid en 1975. | EFE 
Hasta en Cuba aplicó su especialidad en los años 60 trabajando para Huarte y Cía. Con esta empresa construyó en Madrid las Torres Blancas y las de Colón, o el Ministerio del Aire y residencias sanitarias en Zaragoza, Barcelona, Gerona y Lérida.
También ganó el concurso del nuevo estadio de Chamartín del Real Madrid o el Arco de la cubierta del viejo San Mamés en Bilbao. Antes participó en otras obras emblemáticas, como la Facultad de Filosofía y Letras de la Ciudad Universitaria de Madrid.
*Cuelgamuros como puente a la salvación*
Y fue esta relación laboral con Félix Huarte, que atravesó con éxito la etapa republicana, la que puentea los antecedentes republicanos del ingeniero. El empresario iba a ser uno de los grandes contratistas del franquismo, tenía que construir el Valle de los Caídos y confió en Fernández Casado.






La empresa Huarte y Cía., en el Valle de los Caídos. 
"La gran Cruz que corona el risco de la Nava —con fuste de 125 metros y brazos de 46— se eleva sobre un basamento de hormigón armado de 25 metros de altura recubierto de sillería rústica; en el interior, de sección octogonal, dispone de una escalera de caracol y un ascensor", analizaba Carlos Saguar Quer en _La Cruz soñada: Concepción y construcción del Valle de los Caídos_.
La estructura, calculada por los ingenieros Carlos Fernández Casado e Ignacio Vivanco Bergamín, tuvo en cuenta "vientos de hasta 340 kilómetros por hora". Los técnicos consultaron al Instituto Nacional de Técnica Aeronáutica. "La obra fue construida sin andamios, desde dentro, subiendo el material con potentes montacargas a través de un pozo perforado en la montaña", describía el autor.
"Para mayor seguridad del complejo ensamblaje de la estructura metálica de los brazos de la Cruz se ensayó primero a tres metros del suelo, en la explanada del frente de la exedra", según Saguar. "Todo ello se realizó en un tiempo récord, entre 1950 y 1956, y afortunadamente durante los trabajos no se produjo ningún accidente mortal", subrayaba la obra sobre la que fue el hito del mausoleo que construyó Franco y que levantó un ingeniero de pasado republicano.


----------



## rejon (29 Ago 2019)

*Este vídeo de ARTURO PÉREZ-REVERTE hay que verlo una vez al mes* como minimo:


----------



## klopec (29 Ago 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Amparo Barayón Miguel*
> *«Llevas en tí - respondió una voz-*
> _*la melancolía de los crímenes que no has cometido*_
> *y de las muertes que no sabes cómo encarar»*
> ...



Un drama, sin duda. Pero parece ser que a Ramón J. Sender le gustaban mas las trolas y las matanzas que los entierros :


_Sender atraviesa Sierra Morena y llega a Montoro, enclave militar importante en aquellos días. Desde allí intentó el general Miaja la reconquista fallida de la capital cordobesa para la República. Se desplaza a la localidad cercana de *Adamuz*, donde le sorprende la violenta represión de los golpistas, que ajustaron cuentas con los cabecillas jornaleros, muertos de hambre y estoicos como pocos. A uno de ellos, viejo e impedido, lo asesinaron a balazos en su propia cama, según relata Sender, que en todo momento destaca la crueldad de los sublevados. De Adamuz se trasladan a Villafranca, muy cerca de la primera línea del frente, por una carretera sometida a periódicos bombardeos de artillería. Tanto en Adamuz como en Villafranca los habitantes les piden "folletos de José Díaz", lo que sorprende al autor, que llega a afirmar, erróneamente, que el entonces todopoderoso secretario general del PCE "era de uno de aquellos pueblos", siendo natural de Sevilla. La confusión de Sender no resulta extraña: de conocidas simpatías anarquistas, durante la guerra civil se acercó a las ideas comunistas, para renegar de ellas años más tarde, hasta el punto de revisar algunos de sus propios escritos. 
*FUENTE* : Ramón J. Sender en el frente de Córdoba_

Resulta que en ADAMUZ no hubo represión de los nacionales pues el pueblo cayó inmediatamente en manos de la Columna Miaja. *Sénder es, de entrada, un embustero.*


La última parte de la expedición de Sender y sus compañeros de Cultura Popular por Córdoba transcurre en Montoro de nuevo. "_El alcalde, un muchacho de treinta años, muy inteligente, era veterano socialista_", escribe Sender, pero sin dar nombres. La represión invitaba a la prudencia, sin duda_. *En Adamuz había conocido a un niño de seis años al que las tropas moras le habían arrancado los ojos tras haber violado y asesinado a su madre delante de él.*
*FUENTE* : Ramón J. Sender en el frente de Córdoba_

Y, por el mismo motivo, Sénder tampoco pudo ver a ningún niño con los ojos arrancados por las tropas regulares*. **El pueblo de Adamuz terminó la guerra en el lado rojo.* A partir de aquí los testimonios de Sender caen del lado de la manipulación, la trola y la propaganda. ¿ Que es lo que realmente ha visto Ramón J. Sender ? Pues lo que no puede contar : 


_En las primeras horas del día 10 de agosto entraron en Adamuz el capitán Reparaz, seguido de una Compañía de la Guardia Civil, otra de Carabineros y otra del Ejército, dejando el pueblo acordonado por el resto de las Milicias de la Columna Miaja. Era el método típico de Reparaz y Miaja : rendir a los sublevados con la promesa de que no se dejaría entrar en un primer momento a los obreros, evitando así a los derechistas el primer choque de las iras revolucionarias. Las personas de derechas serían evacuadas en diversos medios de transporte preparados al efecto y, solo entonces, entrarían las Milicias obreras en el pueblo.

La operación sobre Adamuz finalizó con el envío hacia Jaén de dos camiones de viajeros, uno con los principales derechistas detenidos y otro con los guardias civiles y sus familias.

A pesar de todo, los excesos de la masa popular no pudieron ser contenidos. El mismo día 10 los milicianos hicieron una limpieza en Adamuz, dando muerte a 26 personas de derechas, unos en el cementerio, otros en la calle y algunos en el Puente de Santa Cruz. Los fusilamientos continuaron después de manera espaciada en el pueblo. Entre el 14 y 23 de agosto, murieron ocho. En los últimos días de octubre, nueve más. En cuanto a los evacuados a Jaén, el 12 de agosto salieron para Madrid en el llamado tren de la muerte, junto con otros muchos presos, que formaban una comitiva de 300 personas.

En síntesis, utilizando como fuentes el Registro Civil y la CG, el balance global de víctimas de derechas en Adamuz fue de unas 112, la mitad de ellas en Madrid.

*FUENTE* : Mapa de Fosas de Andalucía | Adamuz_

De todo ésto fue Ramón J. Sender testigo como integrante de las milicias de Miaja. No existe ningún escrito en el que muestre pesar o arrepentimiento de la matanza. Sólo embustes interesados e imposibles sobre represiones de bandos que no estuvieron en el pueblo en toda la guerra.

Posteriormente se va a EEUU a vivir del cuento a cargo de los fondos que robaron, saquearon y expoliaron los suyos.

De éste personaje, ninguna lástima ...


----------



## Incorrezto (29 Ago 2019)

klopec dijo:


> Resulta que en ADAMUZ no hubo represión de los nacionales pues el pueblo cayó inmediatamente en manos de la Columna Miaja. *Sénder es, de entrada, un embustero.*



Ahora yo te llamo embustero en vez de decir que te contradices con lo que copipasteas?

_En las primeras horas del día 10 de agosto entraron en Adamuz el capitán Reparaz, seguido de una Compañía de la Guardia Civil, otra de Carabineros y otra del Ejército, dejando el pueblo acordonado por el resto de las Milicias de la Columna Miaja_


----------



## klopec (29 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Ahora yo te llamo embustero en vez de decir que te contradices con lo que copipasteas?
> 
> _En las primeras horas del día 10 de agosto entraron en Adamuz el capitán Reparaz, seguido de una Compañía de la Guardia Civil, otra de Carabineros y otra del Ejército, dejando el pueblo acordonado por el resto de las Milicias de la Columna Miaja_



JOJOJO Embustero dicen los copipasteadores profesionales. Repasemos los hechos a los que nos referimos y veamos a lo que nos referimos como inmediatez : 


_A las tres y media de la madrugada del *19 de julio*, el cabo de Adamuz Romualdo Reyes Martínez recibe telegrama del nuevo gobernador civil de Córdoba ordenándole el cierre de todas las sociedades políticas y sindicales de izquierdas, detención de los directivos y de toda persona sospechosa.

A las nueve horas, un nuevo telegrama de Cascajo ordenaba al cabo que se hiciera cargo del Ayuntamiento y publicara el Bando de Estado de guerra.* Ante estas medidas las personas de izquierdas huyen del pueblo.
*
El día 22, al tenerse noticias de la presencia de una columna de tropas en el vecino pueblo de Pedro Abad, se produce en Adamuz una manifestación de júbilo de los falangistas._* A las 14 horas reciben orden para que la Guardia Civil y sus familias se concentren en El Carpio *_( al igual que había hecho la Guardia Civil de Villafranca ). Por la carretera de Villafranca, en el puente Tamujoso, _*fueron hostigados por un grupo de obreros*_, un guardia fue herido y el camión volcado._* Ante esta situación, tuvieron que volver a Adamuz de pie y con grandes dificultades. *_Desde Córdoba se recibieron nuevas órdenes del comandante Anguita, ayudante de Cascajo, de que la Guardia Civil permaneciera en Adamuz._


*1 *- Las personas de izquierdas abandonaron el pueblo.
*2 *- La guarnición de Adamuz tiene que volver al pueblo ante el hostigamiento de grupos de obreros.
*3 -* HASTA AHORA NO HA EXISTIDO REPRESIÓN ALGUNA. NO HAY REGULARES, NI SACARON UN OJO A NINGÚN NIÑO, NI VIOLAN A LA MADRE, NI HAN FUSILADO A NADIE EN LA CAMA.



_La recuperación de Adamuz por fuerzas leales ( milicianos de este pueblo y fuerzas de la columna de Miaja ), se logró por fin, el 10 de agosto, como último eslabón de una lenta operación de asedio._
_
Habíamos dejado la secuencia de los acontecimientos, cuando el 26 de julio numerosas fuerzas obreras cercaron el pueblo y lo dejaron incomunicado, quedando la fábrica harinera y sus defensores sin pan.

El día 30 de julio el Comité de Defensa, establecido en las afueras de Adamuz, en la finca Media Legua, hizo llegar al cabo sublevado diversos escritos invitándolo a la rendición método que como era de esperar, no surtió efecto. Al día siguiente, el cabo de la Guardia Civil recibió una carta del diputado Jaén Morente, exhortando al pueblo que abandonase las armas, basándose en que el Gobierno de la República les sabría perdonar, pero la sublevación continúo.

El día 1 de agosto, desde la finca Media Legua, donde estaba el Comité de Guerra, *el capitán de la Guardia Civil Antonio Reparaz*, habló telefónicamente con el cabo de Adamuz, ofreciéndole garantías para evacuar a un guardia herido el día 22 y a la vez propuso negociaciones, recibiendo de nuevo la negativa del cabo, presionado sin duda por la poderosa organización local de Falange, dirigida por Pedro Antonio Baquerizo. El día 7 de agosto, ante la escasez de víveres y el asedio sufrido, los rebeldes decidieron asaltar el almacén de la Cooperativa Socialista, en las afueras del pueblo, lo cual consiguieron en medio de un gran tiroteo.
_
_Por fin, el 9 de agosto se produce el ataque gubernamental definitivo en las primeras horas de la mañana, consiguiendo ocupar parte del pueblo y la torre, situada en el extremo sur. Se hizo un alto el fuego y el capitán Reparaz propuso de nuevo la rendición de a los rebeldes, haciéndoles ver que atacaba con 6.000 hombres. Al anochecer, sobre las 21:00 horas, se consiguió celebrar una entrevista entre el cabo Reyes y el capitán Reparaz, en una casa entre ambas líneas. Los sublevados accedieron, al fin, a la rendición y el capitán Reparaz entregó al cabo Reyes una lista de derechistas sublevados, que ya habían sido condenados a muerte por el Comité de Guerra y que debían salir desarmados y custodiados al amanecer del día siguiente._


Bien, creo que está aclarado. Prácticamente y de manera inmediata ( 22 de julio ) la guarnición no puede abandonar el pueblo ante el cerco de las "_fuerzas obreras_" que se materializa el dia 26 de julio. Por supuesto no hubo Regulares en Adamuz.

Y ahora con éstos datos dime :

*¿ Cuando conoció Ramón J. Sender al niño de seis años al que los Regulares le sacaron los ojos y violaron a su madre ?¿ Cuándo vió al que dice que mataron en su propia cama ?*
*
NUNCA. MENTIRAS, PROPAGANDA BASURA PARA TAPAR LA MATANZA QUE SÍ VIÓ Y TUVO CONOCIMIENTO. *


----------



## Gigatr0n. (29 Ago 2019)

fredesvindo dijo:


> * ingeniero republicano que levantó la Cruz del Valle de los Caídos *
> 
> 
> *Carlos Fernández Casado era un referente de la ingeniería civil en la República que acabó construyendo la cruz del mausoleo de Franco pese que no quería participar por ser "incompatible con sus ideas", dice su hijo, Leonardo Fernández Troyano
> ...



Tan solo una puntualización:

El arquitecto de Torres Blancas fue Francisco Javier Sáenz de Oiza


----------



## Incorrezto (30 Ago 2019)

klopec dijo:


> ¿ Cuando conoció Ramón J. Sender al niño de seis años al que los Regulares le sacaron los ojos y violaron a su madre ?¿ Cuándo vió al que dice que mataron en su propia cama ?



he dicho yo que crea o deje de creer a don ramón?

he señalado lo que te callas y sabias en el primer mensaje, que el pueblo estuvo en manos de los sublevados un mes y que los falangistas camparon a sus anchas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 Ago 2019)

rejon dijo:


> *Este vídeo de ARTURO PÉREZ-REVERTE hay que verlo una vez al mes* como minimo:


----------



## klopec (30 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> he dicho yo que crea o deje de creer a don ramón?
> 
> he señalado lo que te callas y sabias en el primer mensaje, que el pueblo estuvo en manos de los sublevados un mes y que los falangistas camparon a sus anchas.



Obviamente suelo poner enlaces adjuntos para que leas completa la información que aporto de manera resumida para evitar posts infinitos. Para el asunto en el que estamos lo relevante es el momento en que Sender / Miaja pueden presenciar o tener conocimiento de los hechos que dicen ocurrieron.

De la información que nos aporta una fuente como el socialista Mapa de Fosas de la Junta de Andalucia antes de la censura realizada por ésta sabemos que las personas de izquierdas abandonaron el pueblo y realizaron un hostigamiento sistemático que obligó a Guardia Civil, falangistas y personal civil a permanecer sitiados. Todo esto prácticamente desde el principio ( 22 de julio ).

No debieron de estar a sus anchas cuando para poder abastecerse tuvieron que realizar golpes de mano para proveerse de suministros. Por tanto desde el primer intento de abandonar el pueblo se encontraban sitiados.

Y, por supuesto, en ningún momento Sender pudo tener conocimiento de la presencia de Regulares en la zona.

Por tanto mis posts son tan correctos como Ramón J. Sender un embustero y un sinvergüenza. Espero ansiosamente que aportes algún dato o contradicción que refute lo dicho porque hasta ahora tu argumentaron es más bien flojo.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 Ago 2019)

*Hallan cartas manuscritas en una víctima del franquismo en la fosa de Paterna

Las misivas, escritas por la mujer y un amigo, fueron encontradas en la chaqueta que Francisco Sanz Herráez llevaba el día que lo fusilaron, el 13 de julio de 1940.

Los técnicos que trabajan en la exhumación de víctimas del franquismo en la fosa 127 del cementerio municipal de Paterna (València) han hallado, guardadas en la chaqueta que llevaba el día que lo fusilaron, el 13 de julio de 1940, cuatro postales y una carta de los familiares de Francisco Sanz Herráez.

Así lo ha relatado el presidente de la Asociación de Víctimas del Franquismo de la Fosa 127, Juan José González, quien ha añadido que se trata de misivas que le mandó su mujer, Nieves Monzó, y un amigo suyo, Antonio Pons, con un sello procedente de Benimàmet, un barrio de Valencia.*

Las postales de su mujer, escritas a lápiz, se han mantenido en buen estado, lo que ha facilitado averiguar el nombre de la víctima y de sus familiares, pero la carta procedente de su amigo no se ha conservado de igual manera, debido a que estaba escrito con pluma y las palabras se han borrado con el paso del tiempo.

González ha explicado que en las cartas se narran cosas cotidianas *y se menciona a los hijos*, pero al desconocerse el paradero de estos, la Asociación visitará este domingo el centro parroquial de Benimàmet para comprobar si hay una partida de nacimiento o los nombres de algunos familiares de la víctima.

En las exhumaciones, los técnicos han encontrado todo tipo de objetos: *ropa, lapiceros pequeños, medallas, zapatos y botas*, pero "lo más interesante han sido estas cartas, porque han ayudado a averiguar quién era y quiénes son sus familiares. Ha sido un gran descubrimiento", ha añadido el presidente de la Asociación. Sin embargo, la entidad ha pedido la colaboración ciudadana para encontrar a los familiares de Francisco Sanz Herráez, debido a que no se encuentran entre los nombres de la lista de familiares de víctimas del franquismo.

A finales del pasado mes de mayo, la Diputación de València inició los trabajos de exhumación e identificación en la citada fosa del cementerio municipal de Paterna, donde se espera poder *recuperar los restos de 147 víctimas de la dictadura franquista, *naturales de varios municipios valencianos y de otras provincias.


Inicia sesión
estás leyendoHALLAN CARTAS MANUSCRITAS EN UNA VÍCTIMA DEL FRANQUISMO EN LA FOSA DE PATERNA
publicidad






*Hallan cartas manuscritas en una víctima del franquismo en la fosa de Paterna*
publicidad


¿QUÉ ES ESTE ICONO?Te presentamos nuestro mapa de transparencia
Las misivas, escritas por la mujer y un amigo, fueron encontradas en la chaqueta que Francisco Sanz Herráez llevaba el día que lo fusilaron, el 13 de julio de 1940.

POLÍTICA 29.08.2019 18:34
EFE
Los técnicos que trabajan en la exhumación de víctimas del franquismo en la fosa 127 del cementerio municipal de Paterna (València) han hallado, guardadas en la chaqueta que llevaba el día que lo fusilaron,* el 13 de julio de 1940*, cuatro postales y una carta de los familiares de *Francisco Sanz Herráez.*
publicidad

Así lo ha relatado el presidente de la Asociación de Víctimas del Franquismo de la Fosa 127, Juan José González, quien ha añadido que se trata de *misivas que le mandó su mujer,* Nieves Monzó,* y un amigo suyo, *Antonio Pons, con un sello procedente de Benimàmet, un barrio de Valencia.
¿Qué es y por qué
es importante?
se escribe con t
Te presentamos nuestro mapa de transparencia. Creado para lectores exigentes como tú
Las postales de su mujer, escritas a lápiz, se han mantenido en buen estado, lo que ha facilitado averiguar el nombre de la víctima y de sus familiares, pero la carta procedente de su amigo no se ha conservado de igual manera, debido a que estaba escrito con pluma y las palabras se han borrado con el paso del tiempo.

González ha explicado que en las cartas se narran cosas cotidianas *y se menciona a los hijos*, pero al desconocerse el paradero de estos, la Asociación visitará este domingo el centro parroquial de Benimàmet para comprobar si hay una partida de nacimiento o los nombres de algunos familiares de la víctima.
publicidad





Objetos personales de los represaliados fusilados que han aparecido en las fosas.- ARQUEANTRO
En las exhumaciones, los técnicos han encontrado todo tipo de objetos: *ropa, lapiceros pequeños, medallas, zapatos y botas*, pero "lo más interesante han sido estas cartas, porque han ayudado a averiguar quién era y quiénes son sus familiares. Ha sido un gran descubrimiento", ha añadido el presidente de la Asociación. Sin embargo, la entidad ha pedido la colaboración ciudadana para encontrar a los familiares de Francisco Sanz Herráez, debido a que no se encuentran entre los nombres de la lista de familiares de víctimas del franquismo.
 Un paredón llamado España
A finales del pasado mes de mayo, la Diputación de València inició los trabajos de exhumación e identificación en la citada fosa del cementerio municipal de Paterna, donde se espera poder *recuperar los restos de 147 víctimas de la dictadura franquista, *naturales de varios municipios valencianos y de otras provincias.
publicidad

Durante estos meses de trabajo, un laboratorio de campaña dentro del cementerio toma las muestras de ADN a medida que se extraen los restos, cuya contaminación se intenta evitar realizándose al mismo tiempo el trabajo de exhumación y el estudio antropológico. Las víctimas proceden de diversos municipios de la provincia de Valencia como Manises, Ontinyent y Alzira, y de poblaciones de Badajoz, Teruel y Albacete, y *fueron fusiladas los días 13, 24 y 27 de julio de 1940.*


----------



## I. de A. (30 Ago 2019)

*Lo descuartizaron vivo tras sobrevivir a su fusilamiento – El mártir de cada día. Santiago Mata
Al sacerdote Paúl José Ibáñez lo descuartizaron vivo en el Ateneo libertario de Chamberí, donde el día antes lo habían paseado desnudo, azotado y fusilado*

Entre las personas asesinadas el lunes 27 de julio, han sido beatificadas 27. Se trata de 15 religiosos en la provincia de Barcelona, un sacerdote secular en Tarragona, un salesiano y un claretiano en Guadalajara, un paúl en Madrid -al que obligaron a pasear desnudo mientras le azotaban y al día siguiente de fusilado lo descuartizaron vivo-, otro sacerdote en Toledo, seis religiosos trinitarios en Alcázar de San Juan (Ciudad Real), y un carmelita en Pueblonuevo del Terrible (Córdoba).

En la provincia de Barcelona, fueron asesinados ese día cuatro salesianos de la comunidad de Sarriá: el clérigo Zacarías Abadía Buesa, de 22 años y natural de Almuniente (Huesca); el coadjutor Jaime Ortiz Alzueta, de Pamplona, el estudiante de Teología Felipe Hernández Martínez, de Villena (Alicante), (ambos de 23 años) y el sacerdote José Caselles Moncho, de 29 años y alicantino de Benidoleig (beatificados en 2001; ver artículo del 14 de marzo).

El mismo día murieron cuatro hermanos de La Salle, dos en Balsareny (Antonio Tost Llavería -hermano Francisco Magín, de 21 años y oriundo de Montroig (Tarragona)- y Narciso Serra Rovina -hermano Raimundo Eloy-, de 60 años y de Quart, Girona (ambos beatificados en 2007, ver artículo del 17 de enero), otro en Manresa –Antonio Jaume Secases (hermano Jaime Bertino), de 30 años y de Alás (Lleida)- y el cuarto en San Fructuoso de Bages. Este era Francisco Pujol Espinalt (hermano Honesto María), de 42 años y oriundo de Sampedor (Barcelona; ver artículo del 9 de abril).

El franciscano menor conventual Modesto Vegas Vegas, de 24 años y de La Serna (Palencia), fue asesinado en Lliçà d’Amunt y beatificado en 2001 (ver artículo del 24 de febrero).

Rosa Jutglar Gallart, de 36 años y natural de Sabassona (Barcelona), era dominica en el colegio de Manresa, fue asesinada el 27 de julio de 1936 en els Torrents (Castellgalí, Barcelona) y beatificada en 2007, al igual que Reginalda Picas Planas, de 41 años y oriunda de Borredá (Barcelona, ver artículo del 25 de enero).

Otras cuatro dominicas, la priora y tres religiosas del convento de la barcelonesa calle de Trafalgar, fueron asesinadas en Vallvidriera, en la revuelta El Fero (fueron beatificadas en 2007, ver artículo del 31 de diciembre): La priora, de 54 años, Ramona (de Santo Domingo de Guzmán) Fossas Románs, de Ripoll (Girona); las hermanas Teresa (de San Vicente Ferrer) Prats Martí -de 41 años y de Ciutadilla (Lleida)-, Adelfa (de Nuestra Señora del Rosario) Soro Bó -de 49 años y de Villanueva de Castellón (Valencia)- y Otilia (de Santa Rosa de Lima) Alonso González -de 19 años y asturiana de Enfistiella (Nembra)-; una quinta, Ramona (del Dulce Nombre de María) Perramón Vila, de 37 años y oriunda de Vic (Barcelona), murió al día siguiente.

En Sabadell, donde había nacido, fue asesinado ese día 27 el monje de Montserrat Àngel Maria Rodamilans Canals, de 62 años, beatificado en 2013 (ver artículo del 1 de mayo).

Josep Bru Boronat, de 53 años, natural de Mont-roig del Camp (Tarragona) y ecónomo de Belianes (Lleida), fue asesinado en Reus y beatificado en 2013 (ver artículo del 1 de junio).

El salesiano muerto en Guadalajara, Andrés Jiménez Galera, de 32 años y oriundo de Rambla de Oria (Almería), fue beatificado en 2007 (ver artículo del 25 de enero).

“Escogedme como víctima, pero no permitáis que suceda nada a estos inocentes”



En Sigüenza (Guadalajara) fue asesinado el sacerdote claretiano José María Ruiz Cano, de 29 años, oriundo de Jerez de los Caballeros (Badajoz) y beatificado en 2007. Había ingresado en la congregación de los hijos del Corazón de María (Cordis Mariæ Filii, C.M.F.) en 1924, era sacerdote desde 1932 y en Sigüenza, su primer destino, era formador del Seminario Menor Claretiano. Según el testimonio de uno de los alumnos citado en el proceso de beatificación, Ruiz Cano les reunió en la capilla cuando estalló la guerra: “Se acercó al sagrario. Nos dio la tremenda noticia. Quiso animarnos. No pudo contener las lágrimas… Presidía la escena una hermosa imagen del Inmaculado Corazón de María con el Niño en brazos. Continuó el Padre Ruiz: ¡Oh, Señora mía! ¡Oh, Madre mía! Acordaos que soy todo vuestro, conservadme y defendedme como cosa y posesión vuestra. ¡Si queréis, Madre, una víctima, aquí me tenéis; escogedme a mí, pero no permitáis que suceda nada a estos inocentes que no han hecho mal a nadie!”.

Ruiz cano y un grupo de postulantes marcharon al pueblo de Guijosa, distante menos de 8 km. Allí le fueron a buscar los milicianos. Le metieron en un coche, que se detuvo a cuatro kilómetros, ya en el término de Sigüenza, al pie del cerro Otero. Anduvo unos doce pasos antes de que le dispararan. Era la una de la tarde, y uno de los milicianos se refirió a “aquel fraile que estaba con estos chicos que aún decía que nos perdonaba cuando le íbamos a matar”.






Le obligaron a pasear desnudo mientras le azotaban y lo descuartizaron
El paúl martirizado en Madrid era el padre José Ibáñez Mayandía, nacido el 26 de agosto de 1877 en Puebla de Híjar (Teruel), de 58 años; que fue beatificado también en la capital de España el 11 de noviembre de 2017. Capturado por ir a decir misa el domingo siguente al estallido de la guerra, la biografía de la beatificación cuenta algunas vejaciones a que fue sometido y que tras sobrevivir a su fusilamiento lo descuartizaron vivo:

_Lo prendieron los anarquistas el domingo 26 de julio, al ir a celebrar la misa de 6 de la mañana en el hospital de convalecientes, una obra social de las Hijas de la Caridad (hoy su casa provincial) donde cuidaban a unos 200 enfermos convalecientes sin recursos. En el patio, al registrarle los milicianos simularon que le encontraban una pistola (que era de los milicianos) y le preguntaron refiriéndose a la pistola._Esto ¿para qué lo llevas, para repartir avemarías?_ Entonces los milicianos le llevaron a la checa denomina Ateneo Libertario de Chamberí, instalado en las Escuelas Católicas de García de Paredes, 41, físicamente unida al hospital. Entre otras vejaciones le obligaron a pasear junto a los grandes ventanales de las Escuelas Católicas, por los pasillos, a la vista de todos, incluso de los enfermos convalecientes, completamente desnudo, con las manos atadas a la espalda y con una patrulla de mozalbetes de 12 o 14 años azotándole con correas hasta dejarlo en un estado lamentable. Luego lo llevaron a la Dehesa de la Villa y le dieron varios disparos dejándolo allí por muerto.
Al día siguiente, al llevar a otro detenido al mismo lugar para ser asesinado, vieron que el referido religioso no había quedado completamente muerto y que venía por la calle de Francos Rodríguez, procediendo de nuevo a su detención y llevándolo de nuevo al Ateneo Libertario de Chamberí. Pero al valiente misionero no lo mataron mediante un tiro de gracia, sino que se ensañaron con él descuartizándolo todavía con vida y en una sábana lo pasearon por el patio a la vista de los enfermos. Uno de los componentes del ateneo era carnicero._

El sacerdote asesinado en Toledo era el chantre de la catedral Joaquín de la Madrid Arespacochaga, de 75 años, natural de Bellver de Cerdanya (Barcelona), conocido como “el padre de los huérfanos” y beatificado en 2007 (ver artículo del 17 de septiembre).

Los trinitarios asesinados en Alcázar de San Juan y beatificados en 2013 fueron: Hermenegildo (de la Asunción) Iza y Aregita, de 57 años y oriundo de Mendata-Albiz (Vizcaya); Juan Antonio (Antonio de Jesús y María) Salútregui Iribarren, de 34 años y de Guernica y Luno, Plácido (de Jesús) Camino Fernández (de Laguna de Negrillos, León) y Francisco (de San Lorenzo) Euba Gorroño (de Amorebieta, Vizcaya), ambos de 46 años; Buenaventura (de Santa Catalina) Gabika-Etxebarría Gerrikabeitia, de 49 años; y Esteban (de San José) Barrenechea Arriaga, de 55 años y de la misma localidad en que lo asesinaron, único que no era sacerdote (ver artículo del 13 de abril).

Por último, el carmelita de la antigua observancia asesinado en Pueblonuevo del Terrible era José María González Delgado, sacerdote de 28 años natural de Gabia Grande (Granada) y beatificado en 2013.


----------



## I. de A. (30 Ago 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 147192



Eso es absurdo. La secuencia es: los rojos se dedican a masacrar de forma planificada, desde el primer día de guerra (y antes en menor escala, mención especial a Asturias y el golpe de 1934), a decenas de miles de personas (además de torturas, etc.) por su religión, ideas políticas, etc. Los vencedores pillan a los asesinos que no han podido escapar, generalmente asesinos de base (los peces gordos han huido con el botín rapiñado dejándoles en la estacada) y los condenan a distintas penas, incluidas de muerte (e incluidos indultos).

El equidistante (que tiene que ser por fuerza un rojo fanático maldisimulando) dice que los dos son iguales, si no peores los que hacen justicia.

Los nostálgicos de las checas justificáis y aplaudís asesinatos como verdaderos fanáticos. Parece que siempre habrá, hoy como entonces, mano de obra criminal roja, tarados llenos de odio.

*Por cierto, klopec desmontando las trolas que metes aquí y tú, mudo. Ahí puede verse tu fanatismo, te tragas la propaganda aunque se dé de bruces una y otra vez con la realidad.*


----------



## Incorrezto (30 Ago 2019)

klopec dijo:


> Obviamente suelo poner enlaces adjuntos para que leas completa la información que aporto de manera resumida para evitar posts infinitos. Para el asunto en el que estamos lo relevante es el momento en que Sender / Miaja pueden presenciar o tener conocimiento de los hechos que dicen ocurrieron.



Si me leo en diagonal los copipasteos, menos me voy a meter a enlaces de parte.
Cuando veo algo que me es obvio que ofende la memoria, lo señalo. Cuando solteis alguna chorrada sobre un tema que me sepa ya contestaré a gusto, pero no voy ahora a empaparme de la historia de la Columna Miaja.

Tu mentiste al decir esto


klopec dijo:


> Resulta que en ADAMUZ no hubo represión de los nacionales pues el pueblo cayó inmediatamente en manos de la Columna Miaja



y no, el pueblo fué liberado 22 dias después de caer en manos de picoletos y falangistas.


> En las primeras horas del día 10 de agosto entraron en Adamuz el capitán Reparaz, seguido de una Compañía de la Guardia Civil, otra de Carabineros y otra del Ejército, dejando el pueblo acordonado por el resto de las Milicias de la Columna Miaja



lo que pasó en esos dias, ni tu ni yo ni sender lo sabemos de primera mano.



klopec dijo:


> Por tanto mis posts son tan correctos como Ramón J. Sender un embustero y un sinvergüenza. Espero ansiosamente que aportes algún dato o contradicción que refute lo dicho porque hasta ahora tu argumentaron es más bien flojo.



y para saberlo hay que meterse en archivos y en páginas serias, no de las que se callan la mitad de lo que saben se inventan la mitad de lo que dicen.


----------



## klopec (30 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Si me leo en diagonal los copipasteos, menos me voy a meter a enlaces de parte.
> Cuando veo algo que me es obvio que ofende la memoria, lo señalo. Cuando solteis alguna chorrada sobre un tema que me sepa ya contestaré a gusto, pero no voy ahora a empaparme de la historia de la Columna Miaja.
> 
> Tu mentiste al decir esto
> ...




En el lapso de 3 años de guerra civil los 22 dias son, en la práctica, *inmediatamente*. De hecho ya el dia 22, con el fracaso de la evacuación de la Guardia Civil al El Carpio, el pueblo estaba sitiado. Parece que te agarras a 20 dias para no responder a las preguntas clave del asunto. Cualquiera interesado en el tema ya se habrá dado cuenta de lo irrelevante de tu argumento.


JAJAJAJA. Si lo que pasó en aquellos dias no lo sabemos ni tú, ni yo ni Ramón J Sender *¿ Cómo escribe el insigne panfletero y embustero RAMÓN J. SENDER en su libro "Contraataque" que los Regulares sacaron los ojos a un niño y violaron a su madre ?¿ A quién mataron en su cama ?.*

Según los memorialistas *A NADIE*. En la única fosa común de Adamuz ( exhumada con fracaso incluído ) NO se han recuperado siquiera los cuerpos de los 15 muertos del "_maquis_" de los que se tiene alguna referencia entre los años 1.948 y 49. *NO HAY CONSTANCIA, CON DATOS DE LA EXTREMA IZQUIERDA MEMORIALISTA, DE NINGÚN FALLECIDO DE IZQUIERDAS EN ADAMUZ ANTES DE LA ENTRADA DE MIAJA.*


*Supongo que ya te habrás metido en archivos y páginas "serias" para aportar y refutar mis datos. Te aporto algunas ideas :


- Causa General ( Adamuz ).

-MEMORIA DE LOS TRABAJOS DE EXHUMACIÓN y ESTUDIO ANTROPOLÓGICO EN EL CEMENTERIO DE ADAMUZ, CÓRDOBA. ( *
( Dirección General de Memoria Democrática de la Junta de Andalucía )

*- "Contraataque" ( Ramón J. Sender, 1.938 )

- Mapa de Fosas de la Junta de Andalucía, ( Adamuz, versión inicial ).*


Espero ansiosamente los datos con los que vas a desmontar lo anterior. Si lo que vas a hacer es dar tu opinión, como Sender, Preston, Espinosa y compañía, no hace falta que te molestes en hacer un post. *Yo repito, con los datos en la mano, que Ramón J. Sender es un panfletero y un embustero.*

*HE DICHO*​


----------



## Incorrezto (30 Ago 2019)

esos 22 dias son clave, en ellos se asesinó a la inmensa mayoria donde triunfö el golpe, o la revolución.

que no se que pasó en adamuz, ni me voy a poner a investigar, ni me creo lo que cuelgas.

solo destaco la manipulación de decir que adamuz fué republicano inmediatamente.


----------



## klopec (31 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> esos 22 dias son clave, en ellos se asesinó a la inmensa mayoria donde triunfö el golpe, o la revolución.
> 
> que no se que pasó en adamuz, ni me voy a poner a investigar, ni me creo lo que cuelgas.
> 
> solo destaco la manipulación de decir que adamuz fué republicano inmediatamente.



Es impresionante. Ahora comprendo cómo pueden colar las trolas que cuelan.

No sé lo que pasó, ni investigo, ni me creo lo que me dicen con documentos, datos, testimonios o información de los mismos "_memorialistas_" pero Franco caca, culo, pedo, pis.

_El nivel de los rojos acojona ... 

_


----------



## Incorrezto (31 Ago 2019)

klopec dijo:


> No sé lo que pasó,
> 
> en adamuz
> 
> ...


----------



## I. de A. (31 Ago 2019)

klopec dijo:


> Es impresionante. Ahora comprendo cómo pueden colar las trolas que cuelan.
> 
> No sé lo que pasó, ni investigo, ni me creo lo que me dicen con documentos, datos, testimonios o información de los mismos "_memorialistas_" pero Franco caca, culo, pedo, pis.
> 
> _El nivel de los rojos acojona ... _



Es la ventaja de los oficialistas o progres: con un rebuzno que suelten queda todo dicho, todo el mundo lo entiende, ya que nadie escapa de la propaganda.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (31 Ago 2019)

¡FRANCIA!
¡A LA MEMORIA DE TODOS LOS ESPAÑOLES MUERTOS POR LA LIBERTAD!


----------



## klopec (31 Ago 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¡FRANCIA!
> ¡A LA MEMORIA DE TODOS LOS ESPAÑOLES MUERTOS POR LA LIBERTAD!



El papanatismo no tiene ningún límite ; los franceses se portaron con los republicanos españoles peor aún que los nazis :

Ya el 12 de noviembre de 1.938 el gobierno francés presidido por Daladier promulgó un Decreto Ley en el que mencionaba a los "extranjeros indeseables" ( refiriéndose evidentemente a los rojos españoles ) y proponía la expulsión de todos ellos además de bloquear la frontera para impedirles el paso, lo que consiguió hasta febrero del 39.

Aún así, los republicanos españoles fueron encerrados en "_campos de internamiento_" donde las condiciones de vida eran extremas, con una mortalidad brutal a causa del hambre, del frío y de una alimentación deplorable. Las autoridades francesas los dejaron prácticamente a la intemperie con vigilancia de las unidades coloniales. Cualquier imagen de los campos de los "_amigos de la liberté_" es dantesca. Por ejemplo, Argeles-sur-Mer :

_




_​
Entretanto el Gobierno de la República, manejado por el sinvergüenza de Negrín, se daba la vida padre preparando el lujoso exilio en Londres y Méjico a cargo de todas las riquezas que habían rapiñado durante la guerra.

Posteriormente, las autoridades francesas obligaron a los hombres a trabajar en las Compañías de Trabajadores Especiales ( CTE ) para reforzar las defensas francesas ante la inminencia de una guerra con los alemanes. Casi la mitad fueron obligados. En la práctica, eran trabajos forzados.

Durante la guerra utilizaron como carne de cañón a una pequeña cantidad de republicanos ( 146 ) en una unidad llamada "La Nueve", a la que censuraron durante un tiempo para evitar que se conociera que entraron los primeros en París. Nadie les reconoció ese hecho hasta hace poco.

Durante la invasión del Valle de Arán los republicanos españoles no recibieron absolutamente ninguna ayuda por parte de los franceses. Los rojos españoles se convirtieron en un estorbo.

En 1.950 el gobierno francés pone en práctica la operación "Bolero - Paprika" con la que expulsan de Francia a cientos de militantes comunistas y desarticulan al exilio español en Francia y anulan cualquier acción de oposición al Régimen de Franco. Gobernaba el socialista Pleven y era ministro un tal Mitterrand.
_
*Después de todas éstas putadas, ahora van y les ponen un monumento. Se ve que los rojos dejaron la dignidad al salir por los Pirineos y jamás supieron mas de ella.*
_


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (31 Ago 2019)

*Aurelio Alvarez Fernandez*
El día 31 de agosto del año 1938 y tras varios meses escondido en un zulo construido por mi abuelo materno y un hermano, la guardia civil junto al falangista César Gomez, alias "el Pulguines" sacaron a Aurelio Alvarez Fernandez delante de la casa donde se encontraba el zulo y sin más miramientos le dispararon dos veces en el pecho y una tercera en la cabeza para asegurarse de que estaba muerto.
Inmediatamente después fueron en busca de mi abuela Elisa Llorente y dos de mis tías y quisieron obligarlas a enterrarle ellas mismas. 
Un vecino se apiadó de ellas y a pesar del terror del momento, cogió la pala y le enterró él a punta de pistola bajo un árbol, donde aún permanecen sus restos.
Tenía 40 años y mi abuela se quedaba viuda con 36 y cuatro hijos, el menor de tan solo 18 días de vida.
Mi abuelo Aurelio era socialista y participó de forma muy activa en la resistencia frente al golpe de estado fascista. Ese fue su "crimen".
El acoso a la familia no cesó con su muerte. "El Pulguines" entraba en casa de mi abuela de madrugada y registraba la casa por si quedaba documentación o alguna prueba que incriminase a algún miembro más de la familia, vecinos y compañeros de partido. 
Estos hechos ocurrieron en Turón, Mieres, Asturias. El asesino conocido como "Pulguines", sembró el terror durante varios años por todo el valle minero de Turón. 
Soy nieta de Aurelio y tengo 57 años. Cuando tenía unos 12 años conocí al asesino de mi abuelo. Iba paseando por Mieres tan tranquilo y mi madre nos dijo a uno de mis hermanos y a mi: ¡mirad, ese es el asesino de güelito". Él ni se inmutó, en cambio a mi madre le temblaba todo de rabia e impotencia. Nunca se le juzgó por ello.
Fabiola Quiroga


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (31 Ago 2019)

El fútbol necesita más jugadores como Eric Cantona.
Igual patea a un fascista que homenajea a las víctimas del franquismo: "Mi abuelo era de Barcelona y luchó contra Franco hasta el final. Estoy orgulloso de venir de una familia de migrantes, rebeldes y trabajadores".


----------



## Jarra&Pedal (31 Ago 2019)

*Hilo moderado por la Comisión de memoria histórica.


----------



## treblinca (1 Sep 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Aurelio Alvarez Fernandez*
> El día 31 de agosto del año 1938 y tras varios meses escondido en un zulo construido por mi abuelo materno y un hermano, la guardia civil junto al falangista César Gomez, alias "el Pulguines" sacaron a Aurelio Alvarez Fernandez delante de la casa donde se encontraba el zulo y sin más miramientos le dispararon dos veces en el pecho y una tercera en la cabeza para asegurarse de que estaba muerto.
> Inmediatamente después fueron en busca de mi abuela Elisa Llorente y dos de mis tías y quisieron obligarlas a enterrarle ellas mismas.
> Un vecino se apiadó de ellas y a pesar del terror del momento, cogió la pala y le enterró él a punta de pistola bajo un árbol, donde aún permanecen sus restos.
> ...



En esa zona de Asturias, hasta que fue tomada por Franco, se mataron a cientos de personas por ser de derechas o del Sindicato Catolico. Se pueden dar nombres y apellidos.

No investigues mucho a ver si te llevas una sorpresa sobre quién era tu abuelo. Como se han llevado otros.
Y sin ningún tipo de juicio por parte de la Republica, asesinados vilmente.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (1 Sep 2019)

*"Los que nos llaman 'busca huesos' no son personas, son bichos, verdugos"*
*A Luis Vega Sevillano (90 años) los fascistas le mataron a su madre, Catalina, y a su padre, Francisco, en el pueblo gaditano de Paterna de Rivera
Junto a su hijo, Juan Luis, ha liderado la búsqueda de una de las fosas comunes del municipio hasta encontrar a diez de los 40 "paisanos" ejecutados
El 14 de julio de 2019 fue el entierro de las víctimas, aunque los análisis genéticos de la Universidad de Granada no certificaron que ninguna de ellas fueran sus padres
Luis avisa del renacer de los discursos del odio y lanza un mensaje con visión feminista: "las mujeres" son quienes están plantando cara "en el mundo al fascismo"*




Luis Vega Sevillano, víctima del franquismo, con la foto de su padre, Francisco. | JUAN MIGUEL BAQUERO
Por Juan Miguel Baquero31 ago 2019 _20:51_
Esta entrevista la empieza *Luis Vega Sevillano*. Casi sin dar tregua al periodista. Así: "Los tenemos en la puerta. La derecha reaccionaria, que nos hizo sufrir tanto. Ya estamos otra vez. Porque yo pasé lo que a ninguna criaturita le debe pasar. Y todas esas cosas hay que tenerlas en la memoria".

Y la termina. Así: "Las mujeres hoy son las que están diciéndole en el mundo al fascismo que ellas también tienen derechos. Las mujeres no deben consentir que toda esa lucha que han tenido vuelva atrás. Es lo que quiere esa gente de Vox y toda esa familia de lagartos".

Luis es víctima del franquismo. Los golpistas mataron a su madre, *Catalina Sevillano*, y a su padre, *Francisco Vega*. En 1936, en el mismo pueblo donde vive con 90 años: Paterna de Rivera (Cádiz). Ahí donde ha logrado un entierro digno para diez de los 40 "paisanos" que ejecutó el fascismo.
"Te prometí que nadie más iba a pisotearles", le decía el domingo 14 de julio su hijo *Juan Luis Vega*, presidente de la Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica de Paterna y pilar básico en la exhumación de una fosa del cementerio local. Aunque los análisis genéticos no han podido confirmar que ninguna de esas diez personas sean Catalina o Francisco.
Aquel día, el propio Luis inauguró el monumento de homenaje a las víctimas del franquismo. Pese a la oposición del Obispado de Cádiz, como ha confirmado este medio, ahí está la obra con las manos alzadas al viento. Y, a esos diez, nadie más los va a pisar.
Luis sigue pensando a diario en el asesinato de su madre y su padre. "Todos los días", 83 años después, confiesa en esta entrevista para eldiario.es Andalucía. "Mis niños, mis niños", repite la memoria de Luis aquella letanía de Catalina, arrastrada a la muerte por un grupo de falangistas. "Ni olvido ni perdono", dice.




Luis Vega, tras inaugurar la escultura de homenaje a las víctimas del franquismo en el cementerio de Paterna. | DIPUTACIÓN DE CÁDIZ/DAVID DOÑA
*Acaba de dar un entierro digno a diez personas que sacaron de una fosa común de Paterna. ¿Qué sintió después de tantos años de lucha?*
Sentí muchísimas cosas. Porque no es solamente el entierro. Ahí había personas que perdieron la vida por luchar por lo que tenemos hoy, libertad y democracia. Yo recuerdo los años de la República. Se vivía muy malamente y tenían a nuestros padres como si fueran esclavos. Por eso hicieron lo que hicieron.
*Defender los derechos llevó a muchos a las fosas…*
Como un caso, una familia, un padre y sus hijos, que iban a echar el jornal al campo y a media mañana empieza a llover. Cobraban 19 pesetas por peonada. Al día siguiente reclamaron al terrateniente 9 pesetas por cabeza. ¿Sabes lo que hicieron? Acabaron apuntados en los libros de todos los cortijos. En la campiña de Cádiz desde entonces ya no tuvieron trabajo. Decían que era un hombre muy _reclamentista_, peligroso.
Lo que deseo es que nunca más se llegue a este extremo. Como vi el otro día a las diez personas, cada una en una cajita… Eso no se lo deseo yo a nadie.




Luis Vega, ante las cajas con los restos óseos de las diez víctimas exhumadas en Paterna. | DIPUTACIÓN DE CÁDIZ/DAVID DOÑA
*Pero no sabe si en esas diez cajas están su madre o su padre.*
En la Universidad de Granada –encargada de los análisis de ADN– no dijeron que fuera cierto.
*¿Tiene esperanza de que algún día le digan dónde están?*
La verdad, me voy a morir con el sufrimiento ese. La esperanza nunca se pierde, pero la mía… hay poca ya. Ojalá aparecieran.
*¿Va a seguir luchando?*
Sí.
*Tenía 7 años cuando asesinan a sus padres.*
El día 18 –de julio de 1936– fue el de la sublevación, la noche de los tiros. Ya amanecimos fuera, no sé cómo nos llevaría mi padre, dormidos, a la choza de la Tragachina Vieja. Esa mujer nos acogió aquella noche.
Mi padre se fue luego a una cordillera que le dicen la Sierra Alta. Es un punto de visión, de vigilancia, desde donde se ve todo el pueblo. A la tarde se vino, no fuera a ser que lo persiguieran con bestias y lo mataran allí delante de nosotros. Ya cuando llegó mi padre quedé más contento. Al rato vino mi tío y ya estábamos todos, mis tíos, mis primos, mis hermanos y mis padres. Entonces mi padre fue cuando abrazó a mi madre, la besó y nos besó a nosotros. Por última vez. Y ya se fueron.
Al verse mi madre allí con nosotros tres, la mujer, la Tragachina Vieja, se saludó con ella y nos vinimos para Paterna. Y esa fue la perdición de mi madre. Muchas veces me lo digo solo, que se tenía que haber ido con mi hermano Francisco, que era el más chico, y dejarnos a nosotros allí. Nos hubiéramos venido solos y nos hubieran recogido como hicieron después. Pero tuvo la mala suerte de venirse a Paterna.
Vi cómo se llevaban a mi madre. Ese día… me acuerdo como si fuera ahora. Estaba en la calle y miraba a cada momento a mi casa porque todavía no habíamos comido caliente. Pero nos habían visto y se presentaron allí. Antes de llegar ya sentía los gritos de mi madre. Al entrar, uno tenía una pistola y estaba apoyado en el barandal de la escalera. Me dio un empujón y me tiró, diciendo "echa para allá, aquí no se entra".
Vi a mi madre cómo la sacaron uno por un brazo y otro por el otro, por las escaleras abajo al arrastre. Y lo único que yo le escuchaba –tiene que parar, llora– era "mis niños, mis niños, mis niños". No lo puedo olvidar. Hay veces que me pego hasta las tres de la mañana dándole vueltas y no me quedo dormido.
*83 años después, sigue pensando todos los días en aquel momento.*

Todos los días. Todos. En aquel 19 de julio del 36.




Luis Vega durante la exhumación en el cementerio de Paterna. | JUAN MIGUEL BAQUERO
*¿Y su padre?*
Mi padre volvió el día 27 o 28 de octubre. Lo cogieron en El Gastor, un pueblecito de Cádiz, y la Guardia Civil dio parte a Paterna, que tenían a dos del pueblo. Les dijeron que ya había pasado todo, que no les iba a pasar nada. Se tenían que haber ido a Francia, como hicieron tantos. Lo llevaron a confesar ante el cura, los sacaron a las diez y a las once y media uno de los verdugos entró en la tienda Calderón diciendo "vengo de matar a los hermanos Chalero". Sin más juicio ni más nada.
*Un niño, solo, ¿cómo sobrevivió?*
Me recogió mi tía Juana, fue una segunda madre para mí. Estuve dos años con ella, pero el matrimonio discutía mucho por cuenta mía. Yo estaba pendiente. Él decía: "Juana, que son cuatro y él cinco, y nosotros dos, y yo no puedo". Yo pensaba, "Aquí estoy estorbando". Hasta que un día dije "mi tía ya no discute más por mi culpa". Fue en el año 38. Con 9 años me fui solo a buscar trabajo.
*Después de tanto pasado, ¿tiene deseos de venganza?*
No. Venganza, no. Justicia, sí. La venganza no debe existir, debe existir la ley. Y el que haga una cosa de esas, que se siente en un banquillo. Yo podía haberme vengado con uno de los hijos de los que me hicieron tanto daño, porque eran más chicos que yo. Darles un trancazo y matarlos. Pero la venganza para mí no existe, existe la ley. Ahí debe estar la verdad.
*Pero en España, el país de la desmemoria, las víctimas del franquismo no encuentran respaldo.*
Debía ser como en otros países que han pasado estas cosas. Que todavía estemos sufriendo porque no sabemos dónde están nuestros seres… Ahí se han descubierto –en la fosa de Paterna–. ¿Por qué España pone tantos impedimentos?
Porque lo que han puesto en el cementerio –la obra del escultor Jesús Cuesta Arana–, el clero ha estado dando por culo para que no se pusiera. Y es el cementerio del pueblo. El Obispo de Cádiz decía que ahí no se ponía nada. En España, lo mismo el clero que el capital, siempre ha estado en contra del trabajador.
*¿Qué le diría a la gente que no entiende la lucha de las víctimas del franquismo?*
Con ese señor, Pablo Casado, querría hablar. Con toda la claridad del mundo, porque estamos en democracia. Decir que en España, o Andalucía, no hay fosas… ahí han aparecido diez. Si piensa eso que dice es que es de la misma raza.
Y al otro, al de Vox, que los que nos llaman "busca huesos" no son personas, son bichos, verdugos. Se lo diría así de claro, eres un verdugo que piensa igual que tu padre. Otros no tienen culpa. Pero la persona que dice eso es que son iguales. "Busca huesos", dice, ¿y qué busca él?
*¿Y a los familiares de víctimas que siguen buscando a los suyos en fosas y cunetas, qué les dice?*
Que no dejen de buscar. Luchad como he hecho yo. Machacad, machacad… hasta dar con ellos. Que puede haber la mala suerte que yo he tenido, que no han aparecido mis padres… Pero el día del entierro, por ejemplo, la gente de Puerto Real se abrazó a mí como si fueran de mi familia. Eso es lo que yo agradezco. Pero esas personas que dicen "busca huesos", yo desearía decirles en su cara que son la semilla.




Juan Luis Vega, hijo de Luis y nieto de Francisco y Catalina, ejecutados por los franquistas. | JUAN MIGUEL BAQUERO
*La herencia recibida... En su caso, su hijo Juan Luis es un pilar de la Memoria. ¿Por qué hace unos años le decía: "hijo, no te metas en esto"?*
No quería que se metiera para que no le pasara nada. Yo no tengo miedo por mí, pero a él le podían hacer daño si sale el hijo de uno de esos verdugos. Se lo decía cuando era pequeño, habilitando para cuando fuera mayor de edad. Y él me decía: "Papá, la maleta que tú has llevado tantos años la voy a coger yo". Ahora es mayor y es su camino. Si no hubiera sido por él, y la ayuda de mucha gente, ahí –en la fosa– no habría aparecido nada. Con la mala suerte de que no hay nada de los míos. Pero qué vamos a hacer. Hay que seguir.
*Su hijo le dijo aquel día en el cementerio: "Te prometí que nadie más iba a pisotearles".*
Antes de sacarlos ya dije mucho tiempo que por qué no le ponían un barandal alrededor de la fosa, que se lo dijeran al cura –el cementerio del pueblo era parroquial–, porque veía a la gente y decía "que tengan que pasar por ahí encima, donde hay criaturas enterradas".
*¿Han notado oposición en el pueblo?*
Cuando estaban trabajando –el equipo arqueológico– una mujer les dijo que lo tenían que haber dejado para otro tiempo. Le dije que los dejara trabajar tranquilos. No me contestó. Claro, sabe que yo soy uno de los dolientes y ella en su familia tiene verdugos. Estuve por decirle: "Que tú eres de la misma raza". Pero me callé, por respeto.
*¿Cree que está regresando el fascismo?*
Sí. Están levantando los pies del suelo. Han estado aplastados y están como la leche cuando se pone en la candela, subiendo hasta que se sale por lo alto. Eso es malo. Que se siga, peleando, discutiendo, como sea, pero lo malo es que llegue esa gente otra vez.
*Y cuáles son las herramientas…

Porque las mujeres hoy son las que están diciéndole en el mundo al fascismo que ellas también tienen derechos. Antes no. Una mujer entraba a un cortijo sirviendo y los hijos de los caciques, los capitalistas, tenían a su antojo a esas criaturitas de 14, 15 o 16 años. Abusaban de ellas. Y si tenían un crío, apáñate como puedas. Las mujeres no deben de consentir que toda esa lucha que han tenido vuelva atrás. Es lo que quiere toda esa gente de Vox y esa familia de lagartos. Es lo que quieren otra vez. Y la información, el conocimiento, enseñar lo que puede suceder, eso es lo que podemos hacer contra eso. La memoria. Que no se olvide lo que pasó.*


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (1 Sep 2019)

treblinca dijo:


> En esa zona de Asturias, hasta que fue tomada por Franco, se mataron a cientos de personas por ser de derechas o del Sindicato Catolico. Se pueden dar nombres y apellidos.
> 
> No investigues mucho a ver si te llevas una sorpresa sobre quién era tu abuelo. Como se han llevado otros.
> Y sin ningún tipo de juicio por parte de la Republica, asesinados vilmente.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (1 Sep 2019)

*El último de La Nueve: «No hagáis guerras, solo las ganan los ricos»*

A Rafael Gómez, que ahora vive en Estrasburgo, le ha llegado el reconocimiento que ha hecho el Gobierno de España a su unidad, La Nueve. En su casa guarda su gorro cuartelero, fotos, papeles y recuerdos de su trayectoria desde julio de 1938. Se cumplen ochenta años del inicio de aquella II Guerra Mundial en la que él y sus compañeros se convirtieron en héroes. El Periódico logró hablar con Rafael y lo que les contó es realmente interesante.
Rafael cuenta a El Periodico que su principal recuerdo es el miedo y todo lo haces corriendo: «yo desembarqué corriendo». «Primero nos pusieron un uniforme inglés, luego otro americano, y al final uno francés. A los coches le poníamos en el capó la estrella americana, para que nuestra aviación los viera bien, pero los alemanes también ponían la estrella».



Respondiendo por qué sentía por los nazis que tenía enfrente, el exmilitar responde sin dudar con un mensaje antibélico. «No siento nada. La guerra es muy mala, muy mala. La guerra es mala siempre. Es mala en España; es mala en Argelia; es mala en Túnez; es mala en Europa; es mala para ti y también lo es para tu enemigo».
«En la guerra no hay que ser valiente. En la guerra hay que ir normal, como todo el mundo. No hay que hacerse el valiente, porque no sirve de mucho. Es más normal ir cagado de miedo. Sobre todo cuando avanzas a pie, buscando patrullas, mirando si te sale uno por aquí o por allá», cuenta Rafael.
También habló el anciano de los compañeros muertos, indicando que «mueren tantos cada día que al final lo acabas comentando como si nada con el compañero: ‘¿Has visto? Fulano cayó esta tarde…’ Sin más. C’est tout». «La guerra mata a todo el mundo», sentencia.
«Yo no tenía ideas políticas. He luchado por lealtad, no por política. Nunca he tenido nada político. Sí soy cristiano. Estoy bautizado, como mis hijos. Pero no rezo: si voy a la iglesia, me quedo allí callado», indica Rafael, cuestionado por su ideología. «En combate tampoco rezaba; te da poco tiempo a pensar. Estás pendiente de que no te caiga una bomba y no saltes por los aires. Yo vivía en Badalona y tenía 17 años cuando me movilizó la República. Fui en la última quinta, la del Biberón. Pasé la frontera andando, y me llevaron a Barcarés», indica.



Sobre el trato que Francia dio a La Nueve, señala que «al principio no decían que éramos españoles. Decían que éramos franceses… hasta que la periodista Evelyn Mesquida contó nuestra historia. En el tercer regimiento éramos tres compañías, la IX, la X y la XI. Y en La Nueve casi nadie hablaba francés. Muchos venían de la Legión».
«No hagáis guerras. La guerra es mala para todo el mundo. Las guerras solo las ganan los ricos», respondió sobre si tiene algún mensaje para los jóvenes sobre la guerra. Un mensaje que se debería enmarcar y repetir a nuestra clase política cuando deciden vender armas a países que las usan contra pueblos inocentes o que deciden llevarnos a guerras injustas.


----------



## I. de A. (1 Sep 2019)

*«La cuerda de presos»: 23 y 24 de julio de 1938*


Alfonso Martínez Rodríguez

Desde mi campanario

Con motivo del 81 aniversario y de la próxima publicación de la segunda edición del libro La barbarie roja en Don Benito. La cuerda de presos: 23 y 24 de julio de 1938 ampliamos con nuevos datos el artículo que ya dimos a conocer el 23 de julio de 2018

*La “CUERDA DE PRESOS DE DON BENITO” estuvo compuesta por sesenta y nueve prisioneros, de ellos cuarenta y ocho hombres y veintiuna mujeres, y quince soldados, milicianos y escopeteros Rojos. La “CUERDA” salió de Don Benito (Badajoz) a las catorce horas del día 23 de julio de 1938, en dirección a Castuera (Badajoz). El recorrido transcurrió por las localidades de La Haba (Badajoz), Magacela (Badajoz), La Coronada (Badajoz), Campanario (Badajoz) y Puebla de Alcocer (Badajoz), destino final no previsto, tras haber liberado las tropas nacionales la población de Castuera ése mismo día. No llegarían a su destino veintitrés hombres y seis mujeres.* De entre los veinticinco hombres supervivientes, tras la masacre del “Moro de Suárez”, en Campanario, unos huyeron y otros quedaron malheridos, y los capturados posteriormente, fueron trasladados a Puebla de Alcocer. De las quince mujeres supervivientes, una sobrevivió milagrosamente al haber sido dada por muerta tras los asesinatos en el Puente de “La Marcocha”, en La Haba, y las catorce restantes llegaron a Puebla de Alcocer para posteriormente ser trasladadas a Cabeza del Buey (Badajoz), donde escapó una de ellas, y ante la inminencia de la toma del pueblo ocurrida el 13 de agosto de 1938, a Villanueva de Córdoba (Córdoba) donde fueron liberadas al finalizar la Guerra.



> “LA HISTORIA ES LA QUE ES Y NO SE DEBE TERGIVERSAR”



*




Don Benito, 24-julio-1938: la madre de un falangista que se pasó a los nacionales, le cuenta, dos años después, cómo dieron muerte a su padre*

Ciudad de DON BENITO (Badajoz), día 24 de julio de 1938, domingo. Han pasado setecientos treinta y seis días con sus noches desde que el 18 de julio de 1936 se produjo el ALZAMIENTO NACIONAL. Las tropas del Ejército del Sur bajo el mando de General Gonzalo Queipo de Llano tomaron Mérida (Badajoz) el 11 de agosto de 1936 y Santa Amalia (Badajoz) el 17 de agosto de 1936, ésta última población a tan sólo dieciséis kilómetros de Don Benito. Aquí se estableció la línea que separa ambos bandos y que no se rompe hasta este día 24, fecha en que se produce la liberación de Medellín (Badajoz), distante a diez kilómetros, y Don Benito, con la entrada de la 21 División bajo el mando del Coronel de Infantería Eduardo Cañizares Navarro.

Desde entonces hasta ahora, la represión ejercida por las Milicias del Frente Popular ha desembocado en ciento sesenta y un asesinatos de personas cuya “culpa” es la de ser “Católicos” o de “Derechas”, propietarios o trabajadores, monárquicos o republicanos, y su único delito es que no piensan como ellos. De ellas, ciento cincuenta y cinco hombres y seis mujeres. Otros donbenitenses serían asesinados en otras partes de España, alcanzando un total de ciento ochenta y cuatro personas.

El primero de ellos se produce el 28 de julio de 1936 en la persona de Manuel García Gómez, de 21 años de edad, de profesión Labrador y militante de Falange Española. El mismo día de la liberación de Mérida, 11 de agosto de 1936, y como represalia por ello, se realiza el traslado de los presos desde la cárcel ubicada en la Plaza de España hasta el Cementerio de la Ciudad. Aquí, en sus tapias, se cometen cincuenta y ocho fusilamientos y asesinatos sin juicio previo. En ése mismo mes de agosto de 1936, entre los días 12 y 30, se cometen otros diecisiete asesinatos. En el mes de septiembre de 1936, treinta y seis asesinatos más, destacando los de la noche del día 30 con veinticuatro muertes; y finalmente, desde ese mes hasta el mes de diciembre, otras cinco muertes violentas a manos de los milicianos Rojos. Durante el año 1937, “solamente” se comete un asesinato. Y en el transcurso del año 1938 y hasta la liberación de la Ciudad el 24 de julio, se producen los restantes, incluidos los veintinueve asesinatos de personas que componían la “Cuerda de Presos”.

Cabe imaginar el horror producido en la población cuando se cometieron en un solo día los cincuenta y ocho asesinatos del 11 de agosto de 1936 y los veinticuatro asesinatos de la noche del 30 de septiembre de 1936. Todos ellos hombres.

El 22 de julio de 1938, ante la inminente llegada de las tropas nacionales, en la Ciudad se respira un aire ya de por sí viciado y envenenado por el odio y el rencor existente entre ambos bandos a lo largo de estos dos años de maldita convivencia. Para unos, su temor ante la inexorable derrota y el tener que dar cuenta de los crímenes cometidos, por lo que muchos huyen en una desbandada generalizada. Para otros, la ansiada liberación tras una larga etapa de sufrimientos, torturas y asesinatos en masa.

Ese día, los sesenta y nueve prisioneros que se encuentran en la cárcel detectan bastante nerviosismo en los milicianos Rojos y se barrunta dentro de ella un intento de fusilamiento que finalmente no se produce. Cuando toman la determinación de evacuar la Ciudad, deciden llevarse en la huida como rehenes y quizás también como escudos humanos a las personas detenidas, unas desde hace un tiempo y otras durante el mismo día 22, e incluso, durante la mañana del día 23 de julio, como es el caso de mi abuelo materno Alfonso Rodríguez Simone, de 43 años de edad, conocido como “Alfonso Trajano”.

El 23 de julio de 1938, sábado, sobre las doce de la mañana, entran en la cárcel unos milicianos armados con fusiles portando cuerdas en sus manos. Tienen orden de atarles por parejas, cosa que hacen a toda prisa y en actitud desagradable, primero con los cuarenta y ocho hombres y después con las veintiuna mujeres. Son sesenta y nueve personas salvajemente tratadas y ya de por sí humilladas. Les hacen estar así, en el patio de la Prisión, bajo un sol justiciero propio del mes de julio, durante dos interminables horas y con la incertidumbre de su futuro próximo. Son las dos de la tarde y por fin les dicen que los trasladan a Castuera y que están buscando camiones para ello. Todos recogen sus pertenencias, colchones, ropas, comida…, todo lo que sus familiares han podido llevarlos al enterarse de su traslado. Pero una vez que han hecho esto les dicen que van a ir andando por falta de vehículos. Quizás los reservan para la huida de sus jefes. Aquí se inicia la tristemente célebre “Cuerda de Presos de Don Benito”.

Quince son los soldados, milicianos y escopeteros Rojos que les van a “acompañar” y “custodiar” en su trayecto. Son seis soldados del Ejército Rojo, seis milicianos y tres escopeteros. Sus nombres son: Eusebio Jiménez Herrera “El Sargentillo”, de tan solo 21 años de edad, Sargento al mando del grupo; Pablo Antonio Durán Martín-Romo “El Romo”, de 19 años de edad, Cabo de las Milicias Rojas; Alejandro Sauceda Mateos, de 22 años de edad, Cabo de las Milicias Rojas; Alejandro Casto López González, de 22 años de edad, soldado; Diego Diestro Rodríguez, de 21 años de edad, soldado; José Agustín Paredes Díaz, de 21 años de edad, soldado; Miguel Genaro Balsera Arias “El Javeño”, de 23 años de edad, miliciano; otros dos milicianos de Campanario; una miliciana de Magacela; un miliciano de Málaga, conocido como “El Malagueño”; un miliciano de Sevilla, apodado “El Sevillano”; Juan Martín Álvarez “El Torero”, de 61 años de edad, escopetero; Alonso Álvarez Gallego “El Pulido”, de 51 años de edad, escopetero; Francisco Gómez Paredes, de 37 años de edad, escopetero, a quien encuentran en las afueras de la Ciudad y al que el Sargento obliga a incorporarse al grupo. Desde Don Benito hasta La Haba, también los acompañan otros: Carlos Quesada Mateos “Calixto Alcaide”, de 56 años de edad, Jefe de la Prisión de Don Benito; su ayudante Pablo Sánchez García “El Pastor”, de 59 años de edad, y tres Guardias Municipales, entre ellos Sebastián Sosa Cerrato, de 44 años de edad.

Uno de los soldados, José Agustín Paredes Díaz, escucha en los momentos previos a la salida cómo un Teniente le dice al Sargento Eusebio Jiménez Herrera, que los fusilen a la salida de Don Benito.

Han recorrido ya el trayecto entre la Plaza de España y la Fuente de “Los Barros”, a las afueras de la Ciudad. Han atravesado las calles “Padre Cortés”, “Cuna”, “Retama”, “Fuentes” y “Zalamea” seguidos por sus familiares que son obligados a apartarse de ellos. En la calle “Fuentes” les han hecho detenerse, y para impedir que puedan escapar, han revisado y apretado fuertemente las ligaduras. Les dicen que vayan dejando los equipajes porque “se van a cansar mucho”. Unos, acobardados porque piensan que los van a matar, dejan todas sus pertenencias en el suelo; otros, continúan con algunas de ellas.







Están llegando al pueblo de La Haba. Son las cuatro de la tarde aproximadamente. Sólo han recorrido siete kilómetros desde Don Benito. El calor es abrasador. Aparecen en el cielo varios aviones y los milicianos Rojos, asustados, les ordenan que se metan debajo del Puente de “La Marcocha”, a la entrada del pueblo. La carrera hace que caigan desfondados por el cansancio y por la carga que llevan sobre sus hombros. Varios de los prisioneros están en una situación lamentable y se niegan, porque no pueden hacerlo, a levantarse e incluso a continuar la marcha. Bajo el puente se encuentran algunas personas que, procedentes de Don Benito por la orden de evacuación forzosa, se resguardan del sol. Es el caso de Antonio Garrido Sauceda quien está allí con su familia y es testigo de todo lo que ocurre. Los milicianos obligan a todos los que no componen “La Cuerda” a que se separen del puente.

El Sargento al mando del pelotón de “acompañamiento”, Eusebio Jiménez Herrera “El Sargentillo”, al encontrarse con esta situación, ordena al soldado Alejandro Casto López González que “conferencie” con el Comandante Militar de Don Benito y le comunique que ocho de los detenidos no pueden continuar el viaje. Cuando vuelve dicho soldado le transmite escuetamente “que hiciera con ellos lo que le había ordenado en Don Benito, es decir, que los fusilara”.

Tras éste agobiador descanso y las vicisitudes producidas por la situación, les hacen levantar y les revisan y aprietan nuevamente las ligaduras. A unos les atan por parejas y a otros individualmente con las manos hacia delante. Entre los que más se señalan en esta labor, Pablo Antonio Durán Martín-Romo, Alejandro Casto López González, quien moja las cuerdas en el río antes de apretarlas, y Alejandro Sauceda Mateos, quien ata fuertemente a Juan Herrera Herrera, de 50 años de edad, y que al ser preguntado por éste “porqué me atas tan fuerte”, le contesta que “con menos compasión nos habéis tratado vosotros. Además, para lo que vais a durar…”. También hace lo mismo con Eugenio Muñoz Porro, de 35 años de edad, Francisco García Gómez, de 37 años de edad y Domingo Adán Cameo, de 40 años de edad, quien le dice que no le apriete tanto y le contesta que “os aprieto tanto para que no os escapéis y si a pesar de ello intentáis escapar, ya os las entenderéis conmigo”. Y con Ismael Dueñas Moreno, de 35 años de edad, que tiene necesidad de separarse del grupo, monta su fusil y le dice que “no se retire mucho”. Luego separan del grupo a las ocho personas que se niegan a andar, bien rendidas por el cansancio, bien por impedírselo algún defecto físico. Son María Paula Parejo Borrallo, de 57 años de edad; Josefa Margarita Verdú Sánchez, de 52 años de edad; María Francisca Moreno Martín-Romo, conocida como “La Batanera”, de 50 años de edad; Antonio Moreno Martín-Romo, de 39 años de edad y hermano de la anterior; Francisco Ruíz Ruíz, de 61 años de edad; Manuela Morillo Caballero, de 48 años de edad; Antonia María Cidoncha Donoso, de 48 años de edad; y Josefa Cortés Correa, de 65 años de edad.


----------



## I. de A. (1 Sep 2019)

*2*

Sobre las cinco de la tarde, el Jefe de “La Cuerda” comenta en voz alta con el fin de tranquilizar a los cautivos, mintiéndoles, que más tarde “pasaría un camión para recogerles”. Ya ha dictado su sentencia. Deja a cargo del grupo al soldado Alejandro Casto López González, al miliciano Miguel Genaro Balsera Arias “El Javeño”, a los escopeteros Alonso Álvarez Gallego “El Pulido”, Juan Martín Álvarez “El Torero” y Francisco Gómez Paredes, y a tres Guardias Municipales de Don Benito que los habían acompañado hasta allí, entre ellos, Sebastián Sosa Cerrato, quien el día anterior había participado en la detención de Juan Herrera Herrera y su esposa María Francisca Moreno Martín-Romo. Con ellos, Carlos Quesada Mateos “Calixto Alcaide” y Pablo Sánchez García “El Pastor”, que volverán a Don Benito junto con los Guardias Municipales. Todos ellos participan en la matanza directa o indirectamente.

Cerca de las siete de la tarde, las sesenta y una personas restantes, de las cuales cuarenta y seis son hombres y quince mujeres, continúan la marcha en dirección a Magacela. Entre estos integrantes de “La Cuerda” que inician la segunda etapa y reanudan su calvario, se encuentran familiares muy cercanos a los que han quedado bajo el puente: Adelaida Sánchez Parejo, de 18 años de edad, y su hermana Paula Sánchez Parejo, de 14 años de edad, hijas ambas de María Paula Parejo Borrallo; Emilia Cidoncha Donoso, de 40 años de edad, hermana de Antonia María Cidoncha Donoso, y Juan Herrera Herrera, esposo de María Francisca Moreno Martín-Romo y cuñado del hermano de ésta, Antonio. Al dolor ya de por sí estremecedor por la situación que están viviendo, se añade ahora el producido por dejar atrás a sus seres queridos. Sus “acompañantes” solamente les han dicho que “iban a descansar allí y luego continuarían”.







Después de unos kilómetros, dos de los guardianes que se habían quedado en el puente con los impedidos, se reincorporan al grupo montados en sus caballos. Son el soldado Alejandro Casto López González quien da la novedad al Sargento Eusebio Jiménez Herrera “El Sargentillo” y le dice que “se los ha entregado a los escopeteros”, y el miliciano Miguel Genaro Balsera Arias “El Javeño”.

Pero volvamos atrás. Un poco antes, alrededor de las ocho de la tarde, los “guardianes de la muerte” han sacado a los ocho cautivos de los bajos del puente y en un recodo muy próximo a la carretera comienzan a disparar indiscriminadamente contra ellos. No contentos con su hazaña, emplean utensilios de labranza para descuartizar a sus víctimas. Sólo han pasado seis horas desde su salida de Don Benito.

A Josefa Margarita Verdú Sánchez le aplastan la cabeza, le cortan un brazo y le destrozan ambas piernas a hachazos; a María Francisca Moreno Martín-Romo, además de los tiros de escopeta y fusil, heridas de golpes en la cabeza y manos; a Antonio Moreno Martín-Romo heridas de fusil en cabeza y oído que le destrozan la cabeza; a Francisco Ruíz Ruíz, mutilaciones en diferentes partes del cuerpo y la cabeza cortada y aplastada que abandonan a doscientos metros de ése lugar; a Manuela Morillo Caballero, numerosas heridas de armas de fuego; a Antonia María Cidoncha Donoso varios tiros de escopeta y fusil y heridas de golpes en cabeza y cuerpo. Pero entre éstos ocho cuerpos destrozados salvajemente por las alimañas que lo han hecho, hay uno que aún exhala un leve aliento de vida. Es el de Josefa Cortés Correa, maniatada a Josefa Margarita Verdú Sánchez, a quien han dado por muerta y que queda como única testigo ante la historia de lo que allí ha sucedido. Está gravemente herida y con diversas mutilaciones, pero viva.

Unos kilómetros más adelante “La Cuerda” continúa su marcha. Nadie les cuenta lo que ha sucedido un poco antes. Anochece. Llegan al pueblo de Magacela sobre las diez de la noche. Ya han recorrido catorce kilómetros desde Don Benito. El imponente castillo apenas se vislumbra y evitan entrar en el pueblo y sus empinadas calles. En las afueras, les ordenan parar en la estación de ferrocarril. Por allí pasa el tren que va desde Don Benito a Castuera. Algunos piensan que por fin van a dejar de andar y les van a transportar en tren. Sus ardientes pies están destrozados. Ellos, agotados, y a cada momento que pasa, en peor estado.

Les dejan descansar un rato, no mucho, y se ríen de ellos diciéndoles que “los fascistas tenéis que ser fuertes”. Sin embargo, no logran que les den ni siquiera un poco de agua a pesar de que allí existe una fuente en la que los milicianos, ellos sí, renuevan el agua de sus cantimploras. Tienen prisa, saben que les pisan los talones y quieren llegar cuanto antes a la siguiente parada. Los insultos, amenazas de fusilamiento y palabras soeces dirigidas a las mujeres no tienen tregua. Pero esa prisa no hace que la caminata sea más rápida: Es de noche y tienen que velar para que sus sesenta y un rehenes no escapen.







Cuando llegan a La Coronada ya han recorrido más de veinte kilómetros desde Don Benito. Es noche cerrada y tampoco entran en el pueblo. Es la una de la madrugada del día 24. Allí hacen una parada de diez escasos minutos y prosiguen la marcha hacia Campanario.

A esta población llegan a las cinco y media de la mañana del día 24 de julio de 1938. Ya llevan recorridos veintisiete kilómetros desde Don Benito. Les hacen desfilar por las calles del pueblo, exigiéndoles, en su estado, que caminen a paso marcial ante los curiosos que les observan. Les encierran en el muladar del Ayuntamiento, entre basura y paja, sin permitirles comer ni beber nada. Los conductores y asesinos de “La Cuerda”, que han hecho todo el recorrido hasta ahora montados en sus caballos, se van a descansar y son sustituidos por milicianos de la Comandancia Militar de Campanario. Éstos, quizás movidos por la compasión al verlos en ése lamentable estado, les aflojan las ligaduras y les dejan comer y beber de lo poco que llevan encima, e incluso les ofrecen algunos de sus ranchos.

Sobre las nueve de la mañana se escucha un gran revuelo en la calle. Llega el rumor de que las tropas nacionales están ya muy cerca. El día 21 han ocupado Orellana la Vieja (Badajoz) y cotas que van desde esa población al Río “Zújar”, a tan sólo veinte kilómetros al norte de Campanario. Además, también han tomado Castuera el día anterior, a las dos de la tarde del 23 de julio de 1938, curiosamente a la misma hora en que salieron de Don Benito con destino inicial a esa población, a otros veinte kilómetros por el sur. Ya no van a poder llegar allí. Llegan las dudas. Los milicianos y escopeteros Rojos de Don Benito, que tan valientemente han asesinado a sangre fría a siete de sus paisanos, ahora no saben qué hacer porque se sienten copados. También se quejan de que no encuentran en este pueblo a ninguna autoridad con la que poder entenderse. Es el momento del “sálvese quien pueda”.

A esa hora entran en el muladar municipal unos milicianos y se llevan a ocho presos amarrados. Aparentemente van a ser fusilados y ésa es la impresión que quieren dar a los cautivos. Al rato regresan a por otro grupo pero sus jefes cambian de opinión y ordenan a todos los presos que recojan sus equipajes y les vuelven a atar fuertemente en actitud agresiva. Hay alguno que, débilmente, intenta negarse porque no se puede levantar por el cansancio acumulado y es castigado con un culatazo para que se incorpore siendo insultado groseramente. Se nota su nerviosismo. Les dicen que van hacia Puebla de Alcocer.

Uno de los integrantes de “La Cuerda”, Alonso Cerrato Moreno, de 46 años de edad, se ha quedado un poco apartado del Grupo. Sin quererlo escucha una conversación entre el Teniente al mando de la Comandancia Militar de Campanario y el Sargento Eusebio Jiménez Herrera “El Sargentillo”: “Hoy va a haber abundante carne. Apuntad bien. Hacedlo lejos del pueblo y luego recogéis las carteras”. El otro, le contesta: “No tenga cuidado, no se escapará ninguno”.

Cuando reanudan la marcha, sobre las once de la mañana, Alonso Cerrato Moreno le comunica a su compañero de ligadura, Ricardo Ramos López, de 47 años de edad, que ha escuchado al Teniente dar una orden para que se les fusilara. Alcanzan al Padre Eulogio Velasco Navarro, de 52 años de edad, Párroco de la Iglesia de “San Sebastián” de Don Benito, para que les dé la absolución. Otros, se van enterando al correrse la voz y se acercan al Sacerdote con la misma petición sin dejar de caminar. Poco a poco, convencidos de lo que les aguarda, abandonan el escaso equipaje que les queda para esperar con resignación el momento de su muerte. Sus guardianes quieren llegar cuanto antes a su destino y con la menor “carga humana” posible, pero la suficiente para tener algo con qué negociar en el caso de ser cercados por las tropas nacionales.

Han tomado un camino que transcurre casi en paralelo a la carretera que va desde Campanario a Orellana la Vieja con la intención de abandonarlo al atravesar el Río “Zújar” y encaminarse a Puebla de Alcocer a través del “Cordel Serrano”, cercano a la carretera. Hay ocho kilómetros entre el primer pueblo citado y el badén del río. En su camino se cruzan con cientos de personas, civiles, soldados y dirigentes marxistas de los pueblos de los alrededores, que huyen atropelladamente en medio de un ensordecedor griterío ante la llegada del Ejército Nacional. Muchos pierden en la huida sus cargas, enseres personales, comestibles y objetos valiosos, producto de los robos y la rapiña, que son abandonadas por el campo de “La Serena”. Ante esta situación, los conductores de “La Cuerda” deciden no atravesar el río y dirigirse a Puebla de Alcocer por la carretera que más al sur los pueda llevar a esa población.

Recorren la orilla del Río “Zújar” hacia el Este y a dos kilómetros encuentran un molino existente entre las desembocaduras del Río “Guadalefra” y el Arroyo del “Campo del Toro”: Es el Molino “Rodona”, junto a la Fuente “La Gamonita”. Ante los ruegos de las mujeres, que les persuaden para hacer una parada porque las fuerzas son ya muy escasas, les conceden un descanso. El calor es abrasador. Son cerca de las tres de la tarde. Ya han recorrido treinta y siete kilómetros desde Don Benito en tan sólo veinticinco horas. En condiciones inhumanas y en pleno mes de julio. Los cautivos intentan refugiarse a la sombra del Molino, pero ni se lo consienten ni les desatan. Tienen que comer a campo raso y beben del agua que caritativamente les lleva el molinero.

Una hora más tarde, cuando les ordenan reanudar la marcha, las caras descompuestas de los “acompañantes” denotan un temor cada vez más expresivo acerca de las consecuencias de los viles actos que han cometido. Saben por los milicianos con los que se cruzan huyendo, que las tropas nacionales han hecho el corte por Campanario y están a punto de entrar en el pueblo. La “Bolsa de La Serena” se constriñe cada vez más dejándoles una sola vía de escape hacia Puebla de Alcocer. Ya no tienen contemplaciones, si es que alguna vez las han tenido. Y a los que ya no pueden levantarse y menos caminar, simplemente les dejan atrás. Eso sí, con sus correspondientes “custodios” para que sean vilmente asesinados.

Allí, en el Molino “Rodona”, quedan el Sacerdote Eulogio Velasco Navarro, presa de un ataque de parálisis; Francisco Santamaría Cabanillas, de 57 años edad; Agustín Cerrato Crespo, de 31 años de edad; Juana Ortiz Dávila, conocida como “Juana la Partera”, de 62 años de edad; y Santiago Arias Alonso, de 46 años de edad.








El Jefe de “La Cuerda”, Sargento Eusebio Jiménez Herrera “El Sargentillo”, comisiona nuevamente al soldado Alejandro Casto López González, acompañado del miliciano Miguel Genaro Balsera Arias “El Javeño” para que terminen con sus vidas. A éstos se les añaden los tres escopeteros que venían rezagados tras los sucesos del Puente de “La Marcocha”, en La Haba: Alonso Álvarez Gallego “El Pulido”, Juan Martín Álvarez “El Torero” y Francisco Gómez Paredes. Vienen de hacer su particular recorrido porque cuando finalizaron su “trabajo” huyeron ante la posibilidad de caer en manos de las tropas nacionales que ya andaban muy cerca de allí.


----------



## I. de A. (1 Sep 2019)

*3*

Cuando el resto de “La Cuerda” comienza a caminar, a unos doscientos metros del Molino, cae desfallecido Ernesto Ruíz Parejo, conocido como “El Tostao”, de 45 años de edad, con fiebre y presa de un ataque de insolación. Sabe lo que le espera, pero su cuerpo y su mente han dicho “basta”. El Sargento hace un aparte con el Cabo Pablo Antonio Durán Martín-Romo “El Romo” y le ordena que “acompañe” al detenido con los que han quedado atrás. Cuando la comitiva desaparece tras unos montículos, no hacen uso de sus armas de fuego. No quieren que el resto escuche los disparos y los gritos de sus compañeros de Cuerda. Esta vez, para poner fin a sus vidas, emplean los machetes y cuchillos que portan. Los asesinan y los descuartizan. Aquéllos a los que aún les queda un halo de vida, son rematados a bayonetazos y golpes. No contentos con eso, se ensañan con algunos: al Sacerdote Eulogio Velasco Navarro le machacan la cabeza y le parten los dos brazos; a la comadrona de Don Benito, Juana Ortiz Dávila, le introducen un palo por sus partes genitales; … de todos estos viles actos es testigo el molinero. Son aproximadamente las cinco de la tarde y han pasado veintisiete horas desde la salida de Don Benito.

Mientras, la caminata continúa. De los sesenta y nueve componentes de “La Cuerda” que salieron de Don Benito, hay ya catorce ausencias. Los cincuenta y cinco restantes que aún permanecen en ella, no saben a ciencia cierta lo que ha ocurrido con sus compañeros, pero se lo imaginan y saben que pueden ser los siguientes. Ahora están haciendo el camino inverso al que les llevó esta mañana desde Campanario al Molino “Rodona”. Pero lo hacen por el camino de la “Cañada Real Leonesa Oriental” que transcurre paralela a la orilla del Río “Guadalefra” en dirección al Santuario de “Piedraescrita”, mas no con la intención de llegar a él. No están tranquilos. Quizás demasiados testigos entre las gentes que campan desconcertadas por la zona; quizás porque están buscando un lugar lo más escondido posible para rematar su faena. Lo cierto es que avanzan, retroceden, y finalmente cruzan campo a través hacia el Este en dirección a la zona de “Las Mesillas” y “Los Moros”.

Al llegar al denominado “Moro de Suárez”, los prisioneros reclaman insistentemente un poco de agua. Son cerca de las seis de la tarde. El paisaje es desolador, llanos, lomas, hondonadas… pero todo ello acompañado de pizarras afiladas que son testigos mudos del drama que se vive por “La Serena”. De pronto ven salir de una de esas hondonadas a un hombre que porta un cubo de agua. Todos corren hacia allí y encuentran un arroyo que atraviesa la finca: el Arroyo del “Campo del Toro”. En una de las pocas charcas que quedan en esta época del año, unos cerdos se bañan en ella. Pero, da igual, beben de esa agua caliente y sucia porque la corriente es mínima o inexistente. Parece que les dan un pequeño descanso.

Han caminado unos seis kilómetros desde el Molino “Rodona” en línea recta, pero por las idas y venidas el recorrido ha sido un poco más largo.

En este trayecto ya se han reincorporado a “La Cuerda” los seis asesinos que se quedaron “acompañando” a los presos sentenciados en el Molino y que ya han terminado su tarea. Llegan diciendo en voz alta que “ya están descansando”. De nuevo están juntos todos los que salieron de Don Benito.

Sin saber el motivo, Francisco García Gómez y Juan Cidoncha Merino, de 37 años de edad, son desatados por el soldado Alejandro Casto López González. El Sargento Jiménez Herrera se da cuenta y le ordena atarles nuevamente. Entonces Francisco García Gómez protesta y al intentar levantarse para hablar con el Sargento, recibe un brutal culatazo del que, momentos antes, le ha desatado. Quizás sienta alguna compasión, pero ésta desaparece ante su jefe.

Son las seis de la tarde. Han pasado veintiocho horas y han recorrido cuarenta y tres kilómetros desde su salida de Don Benito.

Los prisioneros comentan entre ellos que quizás han desistido de matarlos. Pero media hora más tarde, se escucha el galope de unas caballerías que se acercan y pensando que se trata de tropas del Ejército Nacional, el Sargento ordena a todos parapetarse entre las rocas que rodean la charca, resto de las aguas que en otras épocas del año corren por el Arroyo del “Campo del Toro”. Pero no, se trata de fugitivos marxistas al galope en dirección a Puebla de Alcocer.

Entonces se acerca un individuo montado en un caballo blanco, desconocido para todos hasta ese momento, y hace un aparte con el Sargento Eusebio Jiménez Herrera “El Sargentillo”. Le está diciendo que las tropas nacionales están ya muy cerca de esa posición, aproximadamente a diez kilómetros de distancia, y que están entrando en Campanario. Está claro que para poder continuar la huida deben aligerar su “carga”.

Descompuesto, ordena a todos que se levanten y se concentren en la falda de un cerrito próximo al arroyo. Ordena al soldado José Agustín Paredes Díaz, que separe a las catorce mujeres que aún sobreviven y las ponga en la otra orilla. Son momentos de mucha tensión, desconcierto, voces, chillidos, insultos, gritos, llantos… Ellas van a ser testigos de lo que ocurre a continuación.

Los asesinos montan sus fusiles, escopetas y pistolas, y forman el cuadro que indiscriminadamente apunta y dispara a los cuarenta y un hombres que han logrado sobrevivir hasta ahora. Están atados, algunos consiguen liberarse, corren en todas las direcciones posibles en una desbandada marcada por el terror. Si un compañero cae, el otro arrastrado por la ligadura que les une, también cae y va a ser rematado en el suelo por sus “valientes” asesinos. Aquéllos que consiguen huir malheridos, son perseguidos hasta que son cazados y rematados. Alonso Cerrato Moreno, consigue levantarse y es perseguido por un miliciano que le dispara, pero la bala solamente le rasga la manga de su chaqueta. Luego consigue incorporarse a la carretera donde se mezcla y confunde con el enorme gentío que huye hacia Puebla de Alcocer.

Entre los verdugos, uno de los que con más ahínco persigue a los fugados es el escopetero Alonso Álvarez Gallego “El Pulido”, con su escopeta de dos caños y ayudado también por una pistola. Los demás ya tienen que usar sus pistolas ante la falta de municiones

Los asesinos exhortan a los caídos gritándoles que los que puedan se levanten para continuar la marcha. No es ésa su intención: Rafael Peralta Cáceres, de 54 años de edad, con una herida en una pierna, lo hace, y es rematado por el Sargento Eusebio Jiménez Herrera con un disparo de fusil en el corazón; Diego Dávila Nicolau, de 58 años de edad, muy malherido, se incorpora para suplicar que acaben con su sufrimiento, pero lo hacen muy lentamente, con varios disparos, hasta que su cuerpo deja de moverse.

Aquí, regando con su sangre las peñas pizarrosas del “Moro de Suárez”, quedan tendidos en el suelo, más cerca o más lejos, unos muertos, otros moribundos, dieciséis mártires asesinados a sangre fría por unas bestias marxistas que llevarán sobre sus conciencias todos los horribles actos que han cometido durante estos dos días.

Aquí, en el Arroyo del “Campo del Toro”, en el “Moro de Suárez”, han abandonado “La Cuerda”, ahora en contra de su voluntad, Félix Parejo García, de 71 años de edad, con varias heridas de armas de fuego; Julio Ramos López, con varias heridas de armas de fuego; Rafael Peralta Cáceres, con heridas de fusil en pierna y corazón; Diego Dávila Nicolau, con varios disparos; Antonio García de Paredes Gallego, de 49 años de edad, con heridas de armas de fuego; Juan Escobar Moreno, de 50 años de edad, con heridas de armas de fuego; Manuel de Arcos Parejo, de 46 años de edad, cuyo cadáver fue encontrado dieciocho días después; Antonio Sáenz Gómez-Valadés, de 55 años de edad, cuyo cadáver fue encontrado en estado de descomposición veintiún días después; Cándido Mena Rubio, de 53 años de edad, cuyo cadáver fue recogido veintiún días después a cinco kilómetros del lugar; Félix Galán Lapeña, de 41 años de edad, con varias heridas de armas de fuego, cuyo cadáver fue encontrado a cinco kilómetros del lugar de los asesinatos en la Finca “La Milanera”; Alfonso Rodríguez Simone “Alfonso Trajano”, de 43 años de edad, con heridas de armas de fuego en cabeza, cuello y hombro, cuyo cadáver fue encontrado a cinco kilómetros del lugar de los asesinatos el día 2 de noviembre de 1938, cien días después del fusilamiento, en la Finca “La Milanera”; Carlos Elías Montemayor, de 45 años de edad, a cuyo cadáver le faltaba el brazo derecho; Eusebio Gervolés Martínez, de 47 años de edad; Antonio Benito Dorado Gallego, de 38 años de edad, con heridas de armas de fuego; Alfredo García Sánchez, de 52 años de edad, cuyo cadáver nunca fue encontrado; y Francisco Álvarez Sólo de Zaldívar, de 41 años de edad, cuyo cadáver no fue encontrado porque el lugar donde se produjo el suceso estuvo en la línea del frente durante mucho tiempo.

Cuando reinician la marcha y abandonan el maldito lugar con las catorce mujeres, testigos forzadas de ésta horrible matanza, y varios hombres que se han salvado de ella, Julio Escuder de Marcilla y Mir “Facuder”, de 46 años de edad, se reincorpora y observa el cruel panorama que se divisa. Escucha los quejidos de Julio Ramos López, de 46 años de edad, acribillado y con varias heridas, quien le transmite unas palabras para sus hijos. Otro que se reincorpora es Fermín Lozano González, de 49 años de edad, que ha caído simulando haber muerto y ha sido testigo de todo lo ocurrido y de cómo persiguen a los que huyen, hasta que cuando abandona el lugar, ya anochecido, regresa hacia Don Benito y cuenta lo ocurrido.






*Partida hacia Puebla de Alcocer tras la masacre del “Moro de Suárez”
(Dibujo de Moisés Domínguez Núñez)*
Los que han conseguido huir, intentan regresar a Zona Nacional. Unos son recogidos por las tropas que los encuentran, otros son auxiliados por los pastores de la zona y algunos consiguen regresar a Don Benito. Su odisea hasta ese momento ha sido espantosa. Escondidos entre los juncales del arroyo y las pizarras de “La Serena”, con continuos sobresaltos al escuchar cualquier ruido pensando que van a ser descubiertos y capturados de nuevo, sin pan y sin agua, de día y de noche…

Han conseguido salvarse de la matanza y escapar de sus verdugos veinticinco prisioneros: Alonso Cerrato Moreno; Antonio Fernández Carreño, de 45 años de edad; Domingo Adán Cameo “El Maño”; Domingo Olivenza Entonado, de 53 años de edad; Emilio Sánchez-Porro; Eugenio Muñoz Porro; Fernando Camacho Caballero, de 46 años de edad; Fermín Lozano González; Francisco García Gómez “Chichero”; Francisco García Bayón-Campomanes, de 45 años de edad; Francisco Mena Rubio, de 58 años de edad; Iluminado Viñegla Zapata, de 43 años de edad; Ismael Dueñas Moreno, con los pies destrozados, que consiguió refugiarse en la cabaña de un pastor y fue auxiliado por él; Juan Cidoncha Merino; Juan Herrera Herrera; Julio Escuder de Marcilla y Mir “Facuder”; Luis García Solano, de 36 años de edad; Luis Sanz del Campo, de 45 años de edad; Manuel Gómez Miranda, de 59 años de edad; Manuel Olivenza Entonado, de 65 años de edad; Reyes García Bayón-Campomanes, de 58 años de edad; Ricardo Ramos López; Ricardo Terroba Vallejo, de 43 años de edad; Manuel García Reyes, de 56 años de edad; y Guillermo Nicolau Cortijo, de 45 años de edad. Éstos dos últimos “rescatados” por los que un poco antes han intentado asesinarles, con la promesa de salvarles la vida si les ayudan a localizar a sus compañeros huidos, y que consiguen con unos cuantos.

Ha terminado este trágico episodio, pero “La Cuerda” continúa su camino hacia Puebla de Alcocer. Los que aún continúan en ella custodiados por los soldados, milicianos y escopeteros Rojos que acaban de asesinar a muchos de sus compañeros, llevan grabado en sus ojos lo que acaban de presenciar. Ese lugar, Arroyo del “Campo del Toro” a su paso por el “Moro de Suárez”; esa fecha, 24 de julio de 1938; ese día, domingo; y esa hora, siete de la tarde, bajo un sol justiciero, nunca lo podrán olvidar… y las caras de los asesinos, tampoco.

De los sesenta y nueve integrantes iniciales de “La Cuerda”, han sido asesinados siete de ellos en el Puente de “La Marcocha”, en La Haba; seis en el Molino “Rodona”, t.m. de Campanario; y dieciséis en el “Moro de Suárez”, t.m. de Campanario. En total veintinueve víctimas más de la barbarie Roja.

Mas aún les quedan veintisiete kilómetros para llegar a Puebla de Alcocer.

Una vez allí, el Sargento Eusebio Jiménez Herrera “El Sargentillo”, hace entrega de la escasa carga que le queda al Comandante Militar de la Plaza, varios hombres “recuperados” en el camino y catorce mujeres: Manuel García Reyes; Guillermo Nicolau Cortijo; Francisco García Gómez; Eugenio Muñoz Porro; Juan Cidoncha Merino;… ; las hermanas Adelaida y Paula Sánchez Parejo, de 18 y 14 años de edad, cuya madre fue asesinada en La Haba; las hermanas Agustina, Petra y Remedios García Espada, de 38, 24 y 18 años de edad, respectivamente; las hermanas Carmen y Elisa Bayón-Campomanes Álvarez, ésta última de 20 años de edad; Antonia Esteban de Quirós, de 20 años de edad; Carmen González Bueno, de 26 años de edad; Emilia Cidoncha Donoso, cuya hermana fue asesinada en La Haba; Isabel Cidoncha Donoso, de 23 años de edad; María Gómez; Marina Isla Hervella, de 45 años de edad; y Pura Hidalgo-Barquero Corrochano, de 18 años de edad.

Las mujeres son trasladadas a Cabeza del Buey, y una de ellas, Isabel Cidoncha Donoso, consigue escapar aprovechando el desconcierto producido durante un bombardeo aéreo. Permanecen allí hasta que, ante la inminente toma del pueblo producida el 13 de agosto de 1938, son trasladadas a Villanueva de Córdoba (Córdoba) donde serán liberadas al finalizar la contienda.

El escopetero Alonso Álvarez Gallego “El Pulido”, aún no está satisfecho con sus “hazañas”. No ha saciado sus instintos asesinos. Ahora se dedica a recorrer las sierras de la zona para encontrar a los fugados y a controlar los trenes que pasan por la Estación de Brazatortas-Veredas (Ciudad Real). Sube como un poseso a los vagones con el fin de localizar a personas de “derecha” que se dirijan a Ciudad Real. El día 29 de julio de 1938, cinco días después del último episodio de “La Cuerda”, localiza a cuatro de los presos fugados en uno de esos trenes: Son los hermanos Domingo y Manuel Olivenza Entonado, Iluminado Viñegla Zapata y Francisco Mena Rubio. Les conduce ante las Autoridades Rojas maltratándoles de palabra y obra, mas ahora ya no puede matar porque sí, existe un cierto “orden”.

Hasta aquí la historia de “La Cuerda de Presos de Don Benito”. Por supuesto que no todos los sufrimientos terminan aquí. La Guerra no ha terminado. Aún faltan 251 días para ello: 1 de abril de 1939.


----------



## I. de A. (1 Sep 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 148163



Eso es absurdo. La secuencia es: los rojos se dedican a masacrar de forma planificada, desde el primer día de guerra (y antes en menor escala, mención especial a Asturias y el golpe de 1934), a decenas de miles de personas (además de torturas, etc.) por su religión, ideas políticas, etc. Los vencedores pillan a los asesinos que no han podido escapar, generalmente asesinos de base (los peces gordos han huido con el botín rapiñado dejándoles en la estacada) y los condenan a distintas penas, incluidas de muerte (e incluidos indultos).

El equidistante (que tiene que ser por fuerza un rojo fanático maldisimulando) dice que los dos son iguales, si no peores los que hacen justicia.

Los nostálgicos de las checas justificáis y aplaudís los asesinatos como verdaderos fanáticos. Parece que siempre habrá, hoy como entonces, mano de obra criminal roja, tarados llenos de odio.

*Por cierto, klopec desmontando las trolas que metes aquí y tú, mudo. Ahí puede verse tu fanatismo: te tragas la propaganda aunque se dé de bruces una y otra vez con la realidad.*


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (1 Sep 2019)

Habla el periodista que ha destapado el infierno franquista de los campos de concentración: "Seguimos 'boxeando' con los fantasmas de Franco"


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (1 Sep 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> Eso es absurdo. La secuencia es: los rojos se dedican a masacrar de forma planificada, desde el primer día de guerra (y antes en menor escala, mención especial a Asturias y el golpe de 1934), a decenas de miles de personas (además de torturas, etc.) por su religión, ideas políticas, etc. Los vencedores pillan a los asesinos que no han podido escapar, generalmente asesinos de base (los peces gordos han huido con el botín rapiñado dejándoles en la estacada) y los condenan a distintas penas, incluidas de muerte (e incluidos indultos).
> 
> El equidistante (que tiene que ser por fuerza un rojo fanático maldisimulando) dice que los dos son iguales, si no peores los que hacen justicia.
> 
> ...










Con el fascismo no se discute!


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (1 Sep 2019)

*VÍCTIMAS REPUBLICANAS del franquismo en Pontevedra. Parte 1, Crímenes sin cuento*




Tras hacerse con el control de las ciudades y pueblos de la provincia, los *franquistas arrancaron con los asesinatos*. El primero que fusilaron en Vigo, el 5 de agosto, fué el tranviario comunista *Manuel del Río*, acusado de haber visitado Rusia en vacaciones. Los representantes Republicanos más destacados de Vigo *fueron fusilados* el 27 de agosto de 1936 tras Consejo de Guerra: El alcalde de Vigo* Emilio Martínez Garrido*, *Enrique Heraclio Botana*, *Ubaldo Gil Santóstegui*, *Ignacio Fernández Seoane*, *Apolinar López Torres*, *Antonio Bilbatúa Zubeldia*, *Demetrio Bilbatúa Zubeldia*, *Ramón González Brunet*, *José Antela Conde*, *Manuel Rey Gómez*, *Enrique Blein Budiño* y *Pastor Rodríguez*.
El tranviario *Ramón Acuña* y su hermana *Consuelo* fueron fusilados cuando los franquistas buscaban en su casa a los fugitivos, *Gómez Corbacho* y *Méndez Montes*, que resultaron muertos. A la mujer de uno de estos, *Elvira Lodeiro*, embarazada, la fusilaron unos días después. Ramón dejaba mujer y 9 hijos; – También asesinaron al tranviario Cruz, al metalúrgico *Alfonso Pérez* por hablar mal del fascismo; – Destrozaron el humilde menaje de 2 o 3 viviendas de la barriada deTeis al no encontrar izquierdistas, y asesinaron allí mismo a *una infeliz mujer*; – En Pontevedra asesinaron a *Diego Álvarez Limeses* sólo porque era rico y gozaba de gran popularidad; – En febrero cayó un grupo de *6 u 8 presos* en la playa de Cesantes, Redondela: el periodista *Manuel Lustres Rivas*, hombre liberal, moderado, conservador, y *Fráiz Castellanos*, joven funcionario de Instrucción Pública, cuyo padre *Víctor Fráiz* fué también fusilado; – En los pueblos y aldeas el terror se ejercía ferozmente: El interventor de Puenteareas, *Abelardo Amijeira*, se escondió en una aldehuela, los aldeanos le delataron y los falangistas le mataron allí mismo.
El concejal del ayuntamiento de Vigo *Antonio Carvallo*, de izquierda republicana, consiguió huir a Portugal, la policía portuguesa le devolvió por Extremadura, y volvió escondido a un pueblecito de Orense. Un pariente cura le convenció de volver a Vigo, “puedes presentarte sin miedo. Son hombres rectos que hacen justicia”. Le mataron pora francmasón; – En Lavadores detuvieron a un viejo de 83 años junto con todos los varones de su familia, sus 2 hijos, su nieto y un sobrino. Su hijo Cosme, trabajaba afanosamente como maestro de escuela, albeitar y gaitero, para sacar adelante a su mujer paralítica y a sus 7 u 8 hijos. *Fusilaron juntos a todos*, el viejo sostenido ante el piquete por sus 2 hijos. Los fascistas abatieron de un solo golpe 3 generaciones de oscuros héroes de la libertad; ; – Fusilaron en Puenteareas junto a la pared de una casa de la Plazuela *al hijo* de una infeliz mujer que precisamente en aquella misma casa vivía.
*El maestro de Nigrán*, socialista, casado con hijos, se encerró en su escuela. La guardia civil se lo llevó a la carretera, se oyeron unas detonaciones. El cadáver del maestro yacía abandonado en una cuneta. La mujer del maestro preguntaba “¿No ha visto usted por aquí a mi marido? Los chicos le están esperando en la escuela”. La infeliz lo encontró “cara al sol”, eufemismo falangista para aludir a sus asesinatos; – *Rosendo* era un camarero socialista, escondido en su propio domicilio. Tras una delación los falangistas fueron a su casa y le encontraron en una excavación en el muro tras del lavabo. Le sacaron de allí y en presencia de su familia, le mataron; – “*La Calesa*” era una alegre muchacha vendedora de periódicos, una criatura crecida en el desamparo. Era “revolucionaria” y socialista. Unos falangistas se la llevaron violentamente a un cuartelillo, la humillaron y vejaron. Luego la mataron. La encontraron con los senos cortados.
El médico de Redondela *Telmo Bernárdez*, fue condenado a muerte por un Consejo de Guerra. Su pobre esposa emprendió humillantes gestiones para el indulto, reunió muchas firmas, pero Bernárdez fué fusilado, un hijo suyo de 22 años fué encarcelado. La mujer y 6 o 7 hijos, enfermos, desvalidos, quedaron como apestados en la España Nazional; – *Andrés C. de Castro* regresaba de Portugal por negocios particulares cuando la policía portuguesa le detuvo y lo puso en la frontera española junto con otros veintitantos fugitivos. Los fascistas habían tenido un serio revés de guerra, y a todos sin excepción los mataron en el mismo puente internacional de Tuy; – A *Humberto Solleiros* le condenaron a muerte en Consejo de Guerra porque era presidente del Centro Cultural Deportivo de Lavadores.
El gobernador civil de Pontevedra, *Gonzalo Acosta Pan*, el oficial de complemento *Jacobo Sbarsk*i y el secretario del partido galleguista *Alejandro Bóved*a, fueron inexorablemente fusilados. Asesinado también el joven gimnasta *Benigno Rey*, así como *Darío Álvarez Limeses*, hombre conservador, acaudalado y respetado; – *Manuel Amoedo Nogueira*, 24 años, cantero, dirigente de las juventudes unificadas y de las milicias antifascistas fue torturado y asesinado; – *Ramón Meis*, aserrador, socialista y dirigente agrario, sus asesinos lo enterraron con un brazo fuera de la sepultura. Su hija Otilia, de 24 años sufrió rapado y vejaciones.
Los falangistas utilizaban puñales como arma canalla. Muchos presos asesinados aparecían acuchillados, como *Villoldo*, el conserje de la Casa del Pueblo; – *José Pintos Quinteiro*, taxista y socialista, resistente al golpe militar, fue asesinado el 27 de agosto de 1936, su cadáver apareció el cementerio de San Mauro – *Genaro Puga Sánchez*, propietario de un comercio de muebles, 46 años. Su cadáver, lleno de pinchazos, con un tiro en la nuca con salida por un ojo apareció el 9 de agosto de 1936 en los límites de Bora y Mourente; El 13 de agosto de 1936, el falangista “capitán Bruno”localizó a *Raimundo Rodríguez Neira* que trataba de huir, pero fue introducido en un coche, su cadáver en la Cruz de Maceiras (Marín) con un tiro en la nuca.

*VÍCTIMAS REPUBLICANAS del franquismo en Pontevedra. Parte 2, Sacas y Paseos*




Viene de: *Crímenes sin cuento*
Los franquistas no dudaron en *masacrar ilegalmente* a la población Republicana. El 15 de septiembre, aparecieron 7 cadáveres tirados en la curva de Puxeiros. Los falangistas y varios guardias civiles los sacaron de la prisión El Frontón y les dieron muerte uno a uno. Los asesinados tenían entre otros muchos balazos una “firma simbólica, un tiro en la barriga” para que no hubiese duda de quienes cometían los crímenes.
Las víctimas eran: El eminente médico tocólogo *Eugenio Arbones Castellanzuelo*, diputado socialista en las Cortes Constituyentes; *Luis Bilbatúa Zubeldia*, funcionario de telégrafos (mataron a *2 hermanos más*, uno de ellos diputado a Cortes); *Segundo Echegaray García*, empresario (hijo del dueño de la isla de Toralla); El doctor *Manuel Morgado*, francmasón, alejado de la política.* Abraham Muñoz Arconada*, funcionario de prisiones; *Inocencio Taboada Montoto*, exportador de pescado. *Marcial Araujo Conde*, mecánico (asesinaron a* 2 hermanos más*. Uno de ellos apareció con la lengua cortada y metida en un bolsillo de la chaqueta).
El mismo día apareció en la carretera de Valladares otro grupo de *9 asesinados*, simples afiliados a partidos de izquierda; – El 31 de diciembre, en Puenteareas, Teresa, capitán de la Guardia civil sacó de la cárcel a *Javier Estévez Viana*, sobrino de un diputado del Frente Popular, para asesinarle cerca del cementerio, habiéndole previamente golpeado de manera bestial; – Un grupo de 6 u 8 Republicanos de Lavadores estaban escondidos tras una casa. Los falangistas los localizaron pero lograron escapar. Encarcelaron al anciano de de 73 años, 2 hijas suyas y un muchacho de 14 años, e incendiaron la casa. *El anciano apareció muerto* en San Juan del Monte. Sus hijas siguieron encarceladas encintas, y en la prisión dieron a luz.
En Vigo fué asesinado también un hijo del diputado a Cortes *Bruno Alonso*. Había ido a Galicia como funcionario de la Campsa, su delito era ser hijo de su padre. Tras estar preso más de un mes los falangistas lo sacaron y lo mataron una madrugada; – De los miembros de la junta directiva de del Centro Cultural Deportivo de Lavadores *no se salvó ni uno*. A los que no condenaron los asesinaron de madrugada los falangistas sacándoles de las cárceles; – *Enrique Blein Budiño* había sido alcalde de Vigo durante la II República. Era presidente de los Amigos de la Unión Soviética y de Socorro Rojo Internacional. Republicano de raza, incapaz de acción violenta, las derechas le tenían gran inquina. Lo encarcelaron en Vigo, en un estado de salud tan precario que sus carceleros aceleraron su muerte mediante crueldades. Encarcelaron también a su esposa a la que humillaron vilmente encerrándola en inmundos retretes durante días enteros.
*El pregonero* de “El faro de Vigo” llamaba al periódico burlonamente “El mentideiro”, por las divulgaciones fascistas. Fue a la cárcel y tras 15 días le mataron una madrugada y lo arrojaron a la carretera de Cangas; – *Jacobo Zbarsky Kuper*, hijo del odontólogo pontevedrés el socialista *Abraham Zbarsky Geller* fue ejecutado por ser el jefe de las milicias organizadas para la defensa del Gobierno Civil pontevedrés. Abraham fue encarcelado, calificado de comunista, miembro del Socorro Rojo. Cuando era trasladado de prisión fue tiroteado a muerte con la excusa de que pretendía escaparse. Su cadáver apareció en el cementerio de San Mauro junto a otros 2 cuerpos, probablemente los de *Ángel Agra Mondragón* y *Emilio Vilas Dávila*.
*Alberto Martínez Tiscar*. Abogado, concejal monárquico en el ayuntamiento pontevedrés, centrista de Portela Valladares se rumoreaba que era masón. El 6 de septiembre de 1936 fue detenido en su casa de Covelo (Samieira) por un grupo de guardias civiles y falangistas y cívicos. Conducido a Pontevedra en una camioneta junto con *otros detenidos*, fueron torturados, paseados en las afueras de Bueu y fondeados en el mar; – *Edelmiro Dios Vázquez*, dirigente socialista, de la UGT y miembro del Socorro Rojo, detenido por falangistas junto a un compañero, fueron conducidos al cuartel del Campo da Feira donde los torturaron salvajemente. Su cadáver apareció en el cementerio de Bora; –* José Mejuto Fernández*, obrero metalúrgico, estudioso, casado y con una hija pequeñita, huyó a un pueblecito llamado Chapela. La Guardia civil se lo llevó detenido. Acusado de comunista fue fusilado en Pontevedra en julio de 1937 junto con *José Meis Fernández*, *Francisco Varela Garrido*, *José Gallego Nogueira* y *Antonio Fernández Fernández*. Su mujer y su hijita quedaron en la mayor miseria; – El teniente Santos buscaba al muchacho *Domínguez*, gravemente herido de un balazo en la Puerta del Sol cuando el golpe militar. Ya curado, su padre, hombre de orden, le convenció de que se entregase. Su cadáver apareció en el cementerio con los ojos saltados de 2 balazos.
Cuando iban a poner en libertad a *un muchacho*, el teniente Santos entraba en la cárcel: ¡Imposible¡ ¡Adentro otra vez! Lo volvieron a encarcelar y solo lo sacaron para matarlo; – Condenaron a muerte a *otro muchacho* de 20 años, rubio, bien plantado. Un cura le exhortó a que se pusiese a bien con Dios “porque de todas maneras lo iban a matar”. Para librarse del cruel cura el reo le dijo “Estoy dispuesto a confesarme pero sólo cuando me vayan a matar”. En el paredón le esperaba el cura esperaba al reo que le rechazó: “Déjeme morir en paz”. El cura chillaba como un energúmeno porque “le habían hecho levantarse de madrugada para nada”.
*Juan Magdalena García*, dirigente de la Federación Comarcal Agraria, tenía 36 años. Su cadáver apareció sobre unas zarzas en un camino que bordea la junquera de A Gándara (Lérez) tras haber sido sometido a salvajes torturas, lo mataron a machetazos, le cortaron los brazos y le metieron el pene en la boca; – *Aurelio Torres Lorenzo* “O Pacheco”, 35 años, dirigente del sindicato de la construcción. Delatado por un vecino, sufrió salvajes torturas, mutilación de los genitales, que estaban introducidos en su boca cuando apareció el cadáver el 23 de agosto en Carabelos (Mourente); – *Faustino Gama Casalderrey*, 27 años, de una familia de miembros del Partido Comunista, por lo que también sufrieron intensa represión. Propulsor del Socorro Rojo y organizador de las Juventudes deportistas. Se presentó al cura párroco y a un médico de la localidad para que lo avalase, sin embargo, al día siguiente, 29 de diciembre de 1936, Gama fue fusilado. Otros fusilados bajo esta modalidad fueron *Gerardo Bao Rúa*, jornalero de 28 años, y *Antonio Calvar*, de 22 años


----------



## I. de A. (1 Sep 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Habla el periodista que ha destapado el infierno franquista de los campos de concentración: "Seguimos 'boxeando' con los fantasmas de Franco"



Lo dicho: Esa es la ventaja de los oficialistas o progres: con un rebuzno que suelten queda todo dicho, todo el mundo lo entiende, ya que nadie escapa de la propaganda.


----------



## AvrelianvsRestitvtorOrbis (1 Sep 2019)

rejon dijo:


> *Este vídeo de ARTURO PÉREZ-REVERTE hay que verlo una vez al mes* como minimo:



Se atreve a decir cosas un tanto incorrectas, pero se queda muy corto a la hora de juzgar al PSOE. Demasiado cliché histriónico, no dice nada que cualquiera mínimamente interesado en la GC no sepa. Va buscando a gritos ser ministro de cultura en el próximo gobierno de concentración, lo que, viendo lo que hay y lo que ha habido, tampoco sería del todo malo.


----------



## I. de A. (1 Sep 2019)

Lo dicho: Esa es la ventaja de los oficialistas o progres: con un rebuzno que suelten queda todo dicho, todo el mundo lo entiende, ya que nadie escapa de la propaganda.

Pedro Fernández Barbadillo
*La sesión de las Cortes que enterró a la República

Si bien 1935 había sido el año más pacífico de la República, la violencia regresó a las calles en cuanto Alcalá-Zamora convocó elecciones.*
2016-06-18

El 16 de junio de 1936 se celebró en las Cortes la denominada Sesión de Orden Públicoque, en palabras del historiador Stanley Payne, es probablemente "la más dramática y la citada más a menudo en la historia de la República". En ella los portavoces de las derechas relataron las violencias cometidas por las izquierdas.
Si bien 1935 había sido el año más pacífico de la República, debido a que muchos cabecillas y pistoleros de los partidos de izquierdas implicados en el golpe de Estado de octubre de 1934 estaban encarcelados, la violencia regresó a las calles en cuanto el presidente, Niceto Alcalá-Zamora, convocó elecciones para febrero de 1936. La izquierda se agrupó en el Frente Popular y se preparó para la conquista del poder.
El balance de víctimas que hace Payne _(El camino al 18 de julio_) es el siguiente:



> Desde el 1 de enero hasta el 16 de febrero, varios asaltos e incidentes produjeron 37 muertes: 10 derechistas, 14 izquierdistas, 3 miembros de las fuerzas de seguridad y 10 fallecidos de afiliación no identificada. Ocho muertes se produjeron a manos de la Policía, que reprimió motines y manifestaciones violentas. Como decimos, entre los fallecidos identificados, las izquierdas mataron a 10 derechistas, y estos, principalmente falangistas, a 6 izquierdistas.



*El Frente Popular toma las calles*

En cuanto empezó el recuento, el FP hizo correr la consigna de que habían vencidos sus listas y *las izquierdas comenzaron las celebraciones a la vez que "el pueblo" tomaba los gobiernos civiles y los centros de votación. Varias personalidades, entre ellas el general Franco, pidieron al presidente del Gobierno, Portela Valladares, que proclamase el estado de guerra para luchar contra las turbas, pero éste dimitió. El jefe del Estado entregó la presidencia del Gobierno a Manuel Azaña, quien después de las elecciones de 1933, ganadas por la derecha, le había propuesto dar un golpe de Estado.* La segunda vuelta electoral se celebró con el FP en el Gobierno.

A partir de entonces,* las bandas de la porra de la izquierda se apoderaron de las calles, los pueblos y los campos de España, sobre todo en el sur. Comenzaron los asesinatos, las palizas, los tiroteos, las quemas de edificios y los saqueos; todo ello, con impunidad, ya que el ministro de Gobernación, dirigido por un amigo de Azaña, Santiago Casares Quiroga, en vez de perseguir a los delincuentes, encarcelaba a los perseguidos. *José Antonio Primo de Rivera fue detenido y la Falange prohibida (luego el Tribunal Supremo confirmó la legalidad del partido). Se nombró a muchos de los matones del FP delegados de policía o policías suplentes. También se ordenó a la readmisión de los obreros y funcionarios despedidos por sus crímenes cometidos en la revolución de 1934.

El Frente Popular aceleró su plan de _republicanización_ de las instituciones, es decir, su plan de apoderarse de ellas: en la primera sesión de las Cortes se aprobó la renovación del estado de alarma por un mes (se hizo hasta la guerra); en la comisión de actas el FP amplió su mayoría parlamentaria con la colaboración del PNV; se destituyó a Alcalá-Zamora; y se preparó la depuración de los tribunales. Azaña ascendió a la presidencia de la República y le sustituyó en la del Gobierno Casares Quiroga.

En mayo se celebraron las elecciones, que habían sido anuladas, en Cuenca y Granada con los pistoleros de izquierdas aterrorizando a los votantes. Otro factor de agravamiento de la situación política eran las divisiones del FP, incluso dentro del PSOE: el 31 de mayo, los caballeristas trataron de asesinar a Indalecio Prieto en Écija.

*En cuatro meses, 269 muertos*







*La censura se empleaba para impedir que los españoles se enteraran de lo que ocurría. Periódicos como ABC y La Vanguardia aprovecharon la sesión del 16 de junio para reproducir íntegros los discursos de los diputados derechistas y mostrar el deterioro del orden público.* En esa sesión, José María Gil-Robles (CEDA), José Calvo-Sotelo (Renovación Española) y Joan Ventosa (Lliga Catalana) exigieron al Gobierno que impusiese el orden y encontraron las burlas de miembros del Gobierno y de los diputados que lo apoyaban.

Gil Robles enumeró los *crímenes cometidos en España entre el 15 de febrero y el 15 de junio: 269 personas asesinadas y 1.287 heridas en actos de violencia política; 160 iglesias destruidas y otras 251 iglesias y edificios religiosos habían sufrido daños. Además, se habían producido cientos de asaltos, clausuras de sedes políticas, detonaciones de bombas y huelgas. En Palenciana (Córdoba) un guardia civil fue atrapado por una chusma y degollado en la casa del pueblo. Debido al caos, el Automóvil Club de Inglaterra desaconsejaba viajar a España.*

Calvo Sotelo dijo que era la cuarta vez en tres meses que se dirigía al Parlamento para tratar del problema del orden público y espetó a los dirigentes del FP: "Vosotros, con vuestras propagandas insensatas, habéis creado ese ambiente". Luego él y Casares Quiroga se enzarzaron en una discusión.

El presidente del Gobierno le dijo:



> Yo no quiero incidir en cualquier cosa quo pudiera producir una perturbación, pero sí quiero sostener que, pase lo que pase, S. S. será el responsable ante el país.



Y Calvo Sotelo respondió con unos párrafos célebres.



> Bien, señor Casares Quiroga, me doy por notiﬁcado de la amenaza de su señoría […] Yo acepto con gusto y no desdeño ninguna de las responsabilidades que se puedan derivar de aquellos actos que yo realice, y las responsabilidades ajenas, si son para bien de mi patria y para gloria de España, las acepto también.



*La culpa es de la derecha*
El catalanista Ventosa trató de encarnar la moderación, pero con poco éxito:



> Mantened el Frente Popular o rompedlo; haced lo que os plazca; pero si el Gobierno no está dispuesto a dejar de ser beligerante, para imponer a todos por igual el respeto a la ley, vale más que se marche, porque por encima de los partidos y combinaciones está el interés supremo de España, que se halla amenazada por una catástrofe.



El comunista Maurín le respondió que "el Gobierno no ha hecho ni la centésima parte de lo que contiene el programa del Frente Popular" y exigió la eliminación del "fascismo" (el único partido asociado al fascismo, Falange, había obtenido en las elecciones menos de 50.000 votos).

Entre los insultos recibidos por los diputados interpelantes, destacaron los de* La Pasionaria, que acusó a la derecha de haber generado el odio en las clases obreras. En su campaña de mentiras describió así a víctimas de la revolución de Asturias:*



> La revolución de octubre fue la defensa del pueblo contra el fascismo. De ese pueblo que aprecia más la dignidad que la vida. En la represión de ese movimiento llegasteis a extremos incalificables, a martirios extraordinarios.



El Gobierno recibió el apoyo de la Cámara. El FP estaba unido en la consecución de la revolución, la que fuese.

*Tras el magnicidio de Calvo Sotelo*

Un mes después, el 15 de julio, en otra sesión parlamentaria (limitada a la Diputación Permanente, ya que la víspera Azaña había suspendido las Cortes ordinarias por ocho días), se debatió el secuestro y asesinato de Calvo Sotelo por un comando terrorista formado por policías y pistoleros socialistas.







Gil Robles añadió que entre el 16 de junio y el 13 de julio se habían cometido 61 muertes por causas políticas y dijo lo siguiente a los ministros:



> Vosotros tenéis la enorme responsabilidad moral de patrocinar una política de violencia que arma la mano del asesino; de haber, desde el banco azul, excitado la violencia; de no haber desautorizado a quienes desde los bancos de la mayoría han pronunciado palabras de amenaza y de violencia contra la persona del señor Calvo Sotelo.



Dos días después, comenzaba la Guerra Civil.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (1 Sep 2019)

*La MATANZA de enfermeras y trabajadores REPUBLICANOS del hospital de VALDEDIÓS, al menos 12 mujeres y 5 hombres, ellas VIOLADAS, Todos ASESINADOS por tropas franquistas en 1937*




El comandante Emilio Molina que mandaba a los soldados navarros de la 6ª Brigada Navarra carlista, ordenó liquidar a bayonetazos a 70 prisioneros republicanos en Caravidales el 19 de octubre de 1937. La tarde del 22 de octubre, estos asesinos encontraron al personal del Hospital Psiquiátrico ovetense de La Cadellada evacuados en el monasterio de Valdediós (Asturias): Enfermos, médicos, enfermeras, mantenedores, cocineros y limpiadoras, todos, o casi, afiliados a sindicatos y colaboradores del Socorro Rojo.
Al caer la noche, los militares se descontrolaron, forzaron a las mujeres del Hospital a cocinar una macabra cena, a bailar contra su voluntad, sus instintos se desmandaron en orgía de alcohol y abusos sexuales. Tras golpear y *violar* a las mujeres, los franquistas las condujeron, y a varios hombres, a rastras hasta un bosquecillo de castaños. El cura castrense, lejos de paralizar la matanza, bendijo la barbarie y ofreció confesión a las víctimas que, obligadas a cavar varias fosas, fueron fusiladas y reventados sus cráneos a balazos por sus verdugos. Una niña de 15 años y 14 enfermeras fueron violadas y asesinadas, así como 4 celadores del hospital. Antonio Lorenzo, hijo de la enfermera Conchita Moslares, asegura: ”..se llevarían sobre 33 personas, las obligaron a excavar fosas, acostarse en el fondo, y así los mataron. Después de eso los perros andaban desenterrando restos humanos y alguien los enterró mejor”.
La *Sociedad Cientifica Aranzadi*, los voluntarios que con ella colaboraron y los memorialistas asturianos de Todos los Nombres Asturias lograron exhumar 17 cuerpos en el año 2003. Hay 14 con el cráneo fracturado por disparos en la proximidad del oído, lesiones calificadas de violencia homicida. Son 12 mujeres y 5 hombres, 8 de ellos pertenecen con total certeza a las enfermeras *Rosa Flórez* y *Oliva Fernández*; a los enfermeros *Urbano Menéndez*, *Emilio Montoto* y *Antonio Piedrafita* muerto éste último de un tiro en la espalda mientras intentaba la fuga; a las limpiadoras *Claudia Alonso* y *Soledad Arias* y a la ayudante de cocina *Luz Álvarez Flórez*.
Aquel día desaparecieron para siempre otras 13 personas, las cuales deben estar en otra fosa aún por localizar. Eran las enfermeras *Julita Menéndez*, *María Teresa Martínez*, *Marian Solís* y *Pilar Quirós*; los enfermeros *David Cueva*, *Antonio González*, *Manuel Vallina*, *Antolín González* y *Casimiro García*; la limpiadora *Soledad Méndez*; la lavandera *Felicidad Álvarez*; la planchadora y costurera *Consuelo Iglesias*; y la cocinera *Francisca Vázquez*. Es probable que los restos de otros trabajadores del hospital de los que a partir de entonces no se volvió a tener noticia, estén entre los que se hallen cuando pueda encontrarse la 2ª fosa, de paradero ignoto.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (1 Sep 2019)

*Los españoles que lucharon contra Hitler no son héroes en su tierra*
*La casa que la activista de la Resistencia Virtudes Cuevas donó para museo del exilio republicano está llena de polvo y trastos viejos
Otras 'Nueves', como la I Spanish Company del ejército expedicionario británico de Dunquerque, permanecen sin reconocimiento oficial*

En 2015 hubo en Sueca quien le soltó al entonces concejal de la oposición *Dimas Vázquez*: "Che, no remogues la merda. Això obri ferides". Pero el hoy alcalde socialista de la localidad valenciana *no quería remover la mierda, ni abrir heridas, *solo que su pueblo recordara a dos ilustres inquilinos de su cementerio: *Amado Granell y Virtudes Cuevas*, para los franceses héroes de la liberación, y para muchos españoles dos desconocidos.

Granell, natural de Burriana (Castellón), fue soldado de la II República, español exiliado en Francia y, después, teniente de* La Nueve, mítica compañía de la División Leclerc que liberó París* en las postrimerías de la II Guerra Mundial.
Cuevas, republicana exiliada en el París y el Burdeos de 1940, *con el alias de ‘Madame Carmen’ ayudó a la Resistencia contra la ocupación nazi, *transportando armas o exponiendo su vida como mensajera y guarecedora de fugitivos.
Una moción socialista pretendió que la alcaldía de Compromís accediera a dar una calle a Granell y un museo en la casa que Cuevas donó al consistorio con la condición de que fuera lugar de recuerdo de la lucha española contra *Hitler*. "Pero *nos negaron la propuesta, diciéndonos que aquello dividía a la gente* –cuenta el hoy alcalde Vázquez-. Yo pienso que el pueblo que olvida su historia está condenado a repetirla".
*Volver a intentarlo*
El actual gobierno de Sueca retomará la iniciativa, "porque personas solidarias que *sufrieron por la libertad* deben tener su reconocimiento", confirma Vázquez.
El alcalde intentará* convencer a Ciudadanos y PP*, grupos que apoyan su alcaldía, de que Sueca debe honor a la suecana Cuevas y al castellonense Granell. Este murió en 1972 en su término municipal y reposa tras una *lápida mortuoria que le pagó la República Francesa. *Entre sus adornos de bronce, una palma y las siglas LdH, Legión de Honor.
Si la moción sale adelante, quizá deje de estar *sin uso, polvorienta y atestada de cajas viejas, la casa de pueblo *que donó Virtudes a su patria chica, poco antes de morir en un hospital público de París.
*Polvo y trastos*
Han pasado nueve años del óbito de aquella mujer que cada agosto enarbolaba en el Arco del Triunfo de París una *bandera de los deportados al campo de Ravënsbruk*, donde pasó tres años tras delatarla un compañero, y mientras su marido,* Alberto Codina*, penaba en Mauthausen.
En el 14 de la calle Magranell de Sueca, una placa de metacrilato sucia del hollín del tráfico recuerda a Virtudes Cuevas, "filla il.lustre" del pueblo, y se proclama colocada* "en memoria de la seua lluita per la llibertat".* Pero dentro no están las fotos ni los atriles que instruyeran sobre qué hicieron los exiliados españoles en la II Guerra Mundial. Solo polvo y trastos, y *una Santa Bárbara de escayola *policromada que se asoma por una ventana.
A la puerta de la casa, su sobrino* Vicente Cuevas*, el último pariente suecano de Virtudes, *lamenta que aún no se haya cumplido esa última voluntad. "Ella quería que la juventud sepa lo que penaron los españoles. *¡Qué sufrimiento! Yo he visto en Lyon, Perpignan, Montpellier, sus tumbas de fusilados por los alemanes, y en Mauthausen, aquel horno crematorio…"
Después, en el cementerio, mientras abrillanta la lápida tras la que descansa su tía, recuerda Vicente cómo en su casa de París recibía Virtudes a exiliados, "comían, bebían vino blanco, su preferido, y hablaban de lo que había pasado cada uno", o recordaban a* Geneviève de Gaulle*, sobrina del estadista francés, a la que conoció en el campo de concentración. "Era una mujer valiente", sentencia acariciando con sus manos el mármol negro.
*Un "militar" a secas*
Cuando para en el barrio valenciano de La Plata,* Matías Alonso*, coordinador del Grupo para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica de Valencia, hace dos cosas: una, aparcar su coche lo más a salvo posible de los rateros; y dos, echar el ojo a las placas de la calle Amado Granell y resoplar.
El teniente de La Nueve fue el primero en pisar el suelo liberado del Ayuntamiento de París, el 26 de agosto de 1944. Pero las placas* le recuerdan en Valencia con un escueto rol: "Militar".* Alonso se lamenta: "Granell no era un militar, fue el libertador de París, uno de aquellos miles de republicanos que, después de perder una guerra entraron en otra, y *esparcieron su sangre y sus tumbas desde Tobruck y El Alamein hasta Narvik, *y desde Rusia hasta Francia".
El comendador de la Legión de Honor francesa Amado Granell tiene una avenida en Valencia y una callejuela en su pueblo que no está siquiera en el Google Maps; y ninguna en Sueca, donde murió, ni en Orihuela (Alicante), donde vivió.
*Ejército de olvidados*
El olvido local de Granell o Cuevas es el mismo que sepulta a otros combatientes de La Nueve, resistentes clandestinos, deportados a los campos de concentración o exiliados republicanos que, como soldados, militaron en el ejército aliado.
Solo la ciudad de Madrid nombra a La Nueve en un parque, en el distrito de Ciudad Lineal. Y la localidad almeriense de Adra, pero no Cádiz ni el Gobierno de Andalucía, se planteó un homenaje a *Rafael Gómez*, último superviviente de la compañía que desembarcó con 160 hombres en Normandía y llegó al refugio de Hitler en Berchtesgaden con 16. Ningún recuerdo local en las islas para el alférez canario *Campos*, ni en Badajoz para el sargento extremeño *Domínguez*.
En el paseo marítimo de Cariño (A Coruña), una placa recuerda desde 2010 a *Ángel Rodríguez Leira*, artillero conocido por sus camaradas de La Nueve como *Cariño López*. Pero el mismo concello no ha dado aún placa, ni monolito ni recuerdo a oro hijo, *José Mariño*, auxiliar de la compañía cuya misión era recoger y transportar armas capturadas al enemigo. Ni a al soldado *Antonio Yáñez*, quizá porque de este se dijo que cayó en el norte de África y no llegó a París con La Nueve, y del otro que se fue a vivir a Barcelona, donde le pilló la Guerra Civil.
Con el mismo patrón, igualmente les puede sonar ajeno a los munícipes de A Coruña el nombre de *Víctor Lantes*, combatiente republicano en la II Guerra Mundial, porque la familia se había ido a vivir a Francia. Pero, al inicio de la Guerra Civil, él volvió por Aragón, y se alistó por la República. "Buscamos familiares suyos en Francia, porque queremos insistirle al concello que reconozca su valía", dice *Carmen García Rodeja*, coordinadora de la Asociación de Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica de Galicia.
*Las otras Nueves*
"Es chocante –comenta el historiador *Eliseo Fernández*, experto en el exilio republicano-: nuestra generación ha oído hablar de los campos de exterminio y de *Anna Frank*, pero no sabe de los españoles que pelearon en la II Guerra Mundial".
Hubo otras ‘nueves’, pero no se les nombra aún en los homenajes oficiales. El mando aliado de invasión de Europa continental constituyó la *I Spanish Company, 207 republicanos *integrados en el Cuerpo Expedicionario británico que se retiró en Dunquerque. Su historia apenas se empieza a estudiar.
Y hay otros Granell concentrados en el campo del olvido institucional, como *Máximo Ingilde*, republicano caído en la liberación de Foix, o el también gallego *Manuel Otero*, soldado "americano" muerto en el desembarco de Normandía.

Al menos La Nueve como colectivo recibe ya homenajes. "En ciertos ambientes políticos se ha vuelto rentable cierta *memoria histórica que pueden asumir* –advierte Fernández-. Pero aún falta otra menos fácil de homenajear. La guerrilla antifranquista, por ejemplo".


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Sep 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> Gil Robles enumeró los *crímenes cometidos en España entre el 15 de febrero y el 15 de junio:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



supongo que en madrid tocarian cuatro o cinco al menos. cuales?


----------



## I. de A. (1 Sep 2019)

Rebatir las histrolas, es decir, la propaganda de guerra roja en la que se basan los histroladores apesebrados no es gruñir, patán, que no sabes lo que gruñes.


----------



## I. de A. (1 Sep 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> supongo que en madrid tocarian cuatro o cinco al menos. cuales?



_Supono, supongo, supongo... Cuales?,' cuales? cuales?..._
Los diputados del frente popular no negaron ningún crimen ni vandalismo de sus bandas criminales denunciados por los diputados derechistas en la cámara para que pudieran tener publicidad, ya que imperaba la censura roja de prensa pero no se podían censurar los discursos del parlamento. Sólo gruñeron y amenazaron.

Y que, habiendo miles de iglesias en España, le tengan que tocar por narices "cuatro o cinco" a Madrid porque tú lo supones, es que ya has entrado en barrena en la tontería más absurda.


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Sep 2019)

o sea, que eres incapaz de decir una iglesia en madrid de las 160 supuestamente destruidas en cuatro meses, a una diaria.


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (1 Sep 2019)

la psoe y la izmierda son escoria asesina.


----------



## I. de A. (1 Sep 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> o sea, que eres incapaz de decir una iglesia en madrid de las 160 supuestamente destruidas en cuatro meses, a una diaria.



No lo quiero buscar, no hace falta (incluso pudiera ser posible que ninguna, aunque sí muchas, eso seguro, anteriormente), los diputados rojos se lo tuvieron que comer con patatas; traga tú también como tus "héroes" criminales.


----------



## I. de A. (1 Sep 2019)

*75 Aniversario: Así fue incendiada la Iglesia de San Luis en Madrid. Un recuerdo infantil*
Armando Marchante Gil 
11 marzo 2011


En aquella primavera trágica de 1936 quien esto escribe tenía diez años de edad, pero la dureza de los acontecimientos que entonces viví ha hecho posible que conserve en la memoria (no en la mentirosa “memoria histórica” de hoy ¡por favor!) el vivísimo recuerdo de aquellos dramáticos hechos, en mala hora acaecidos.

Todas las tardes tenía que pasar por la calle Mayor de Madrid al regreso de mi colegio, regentado por los beneméritos salesianos que habían tenido que trasformarse en lo que oficialmente se llamaba “Mutua Escolar de Enseñanza y Cultura” a cuyo frente se puso un salesiano italiano para darle a la institución un aire seglar y extranjero. Como es sabido, aquella República tan respetuosa con la libertad, había prohibido toda enseñanza a cargo de religiosos.

Pues bien, en mi recorrido por la calle Mayor era muy frecuente encontrarme con alguna manifestación en dirección a la Puerta del Sol, sede entonces del Ministerio de la Gobernación. Puño en alto, profiriendo los insultos mas soeces contra “la caverna”, marchaban hombres y mujeres de rostros patibularios que infundían terror a su paso, siempre violento y amenazador con alusiones a la inmediata revolución para implantar lo que llamaban “comunismo libertario” o “dictadura del proletariado”.

Solían ir cantando la “Joven guardia” cuyo estribillo era “no les des paz ni cuartel”, refiriéndose a las derechas en general y a los burgueses y falangistas en particular. Su grito predilecto, siempre alzando el puño amenazador, era “U.H.P.” cuyo significado era “Unión de Hermanos Proletarios”, aunque las siglas recibían frecuentemente otra interpretación.

Dentro de estos casi continuos aquelarres no faltaban grupos de mujeres sucias y desgreñadas que, a su vez, entonaban repetidamente el grito de “¡hijos si, maridos no! “, expresión que demuestra que sus seguidoras de estos tiempos son bastante menos decentes que sus antecesoras quienes, al menos, no defendían el aborto como método anticonceptivo ni, por supuesto, la entonces desconocida píldora postcoital, tan difundida hoy desde los medios gubernamentales. Aquellas no admitían maridos, pero, por lo menos, tenían la decencia de no propugnar el asesinato de sus hijos en su vientre..

Una tarde [*], *días antes de la festividad de San José,* mi padre, que era Teniente de la Guardia Civil, fue a recogerme al Colegio desde donde le acompañé a la Gran Vía donde iba a realizar no sé qué gestiones. Naturalmente, yo iba de su mano sintiendo una seguridad no habitual en aquellos días. Concluidas sus gestiones mi padre se dirigió conmigo hacia la Plaza Mayor para tomar el tranvía que nos llevaría hasta nuestro domicilio.

Para ello descendimos desde la Red de San Luis por la calle de la Montera; a mitad de nuestro recorrido vimos a nuestra derecha un numeroso grupo de patibularios congregado frente a la iglesia de San Luis que, violentamente y entre blasfemias, entraban y salían del templo obligando a quienes estaban dentro a salir a la calle donde eran cubiertos de insultos y amenazas. Otros de aquellos energúmenos blandían latas de gasolina con la que rociaban la puerta principal y los pies del templo mostrando así la intención evidente de prenderle fuego.

Vista la situación, mi padre, que vestía de paisano, aceleró nuestra marcha para llegar lo más rápidamente posible a la Puerta del Sol, donde se dirigió, una vez identificado, al Teniente jefe del retén de Guardias de Asalto que se encontraban en el edificio formando parte de su guardia. Allí requirió al citado Teniente para que acudiese con sus hombres a la iglesia de San Luis, situada unos 200 metros más arriba, para impedir la actuación de los incendiarios. El Oficial informó a mi padre de que tenía órdenes expresas de no acudir a disolver ningún tipo de manifestación, aunque las intenciones de sus componentes fuesen evidentes. Tras un breve intercambio de frases mi padre se rindió a la evidencia de que las órdenes del gobierno eran no impedir en modo alguno ningún acto de violencia callejera y menos si se dirigían contra la Iglesia.

Mi padre intentó volver sobre nuestros pasos hacia la iglesia de San Luis pero el propio Teniente le disuadió ante el peligro que íbamos a correr mi padre y yo. Esto no obstante mi padre se aproximó a la embocadura de la calle de la Montera desde donde presenciamos cómo el edificio de la iglesia era envuelto por las llamas que, en menos de media hora, abarcaron todo el templo del que sólo se pudieron salvar escasos enseres, entre ellos los vasos sagrados que fueron llevados a la cercana iglesia del Carmen ante el regocijo de los allí congregados que impedían el acceso de los bomberos al incendio. Al día siguiente, la prensa daba cuenta escuetamente de lo sucedido sin añadir comentario de condena alguno pues el miedo invadía ya a todos los ciudadanos.

Terminada la guerra civil, lo que quedaba de la fachada de San Luis fue trasladado a los pies de la cercana iglesia del Carmen, remodelada para ampliar la calle de la Salud. Allí está lo que fue portada de San Luis.


*Iglesia del Carmen: *_ubicación actual de la portada de la desaparecida Iglesia de San Luis_

Cuando he leído en determinados panfletos que se ha exagerado la quema de iglesias y que, todo caso, de algunas de ellas había partido alguna provocación, no dejó de recordar, todavía con estremecimiento, los hechos de que fui testigo de niño y que acabo de relatar.

Esto fue la II República a la que se presenta ahora como un prodigio de progreso, estabilidad, libertad y democracia. Así se escribe la “memoria histórica”.

*[*] 13 de marzo de 1936*


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (1 Sep 2019)

*La masacre de la plaza de toros de Badajoz y el empeño por vaciar la memoria*
El coso taurino se derribó en 1998 bajo la presidencia de Rodríguez Ibarra y ante los impactos de las ejecuciones en la tapia del cementerio se construyó un cerramiento.

"El 14 de agosto se han cumplido 83 años del inicio de la matanza de Badajoz por la Columna de la Muerte, al mando del teniente coronel Yagüe, de infausta memoria. 83 años del día más nefasto de la reciente historia de Badajoz, a partir del cual comenzó un período de violencia criminal que se llevó por delante a miles de personas, y que marcó para siempre la vida de esta ciudad. La masacre que se desarrolló a partir del 14 de agosto de 1936 fue una de las primeras evidencias ante el mundo de la política de exterminio del adversario, programada por los militares golpistas". (Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica de Extremadura).
Conté hace un par de meses, con motivo de la presentación de mi libro _La memoria nombrada_ en Badajoz por invitación de la Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica de Extremadura (ARMHEX), que al pasar por donde está ubicado el monumental Palacio de Congresos de la ciudad, un amigo me ilustró acerca de la identidad de una estructura tubular que se encuentra al lado del edificio, obra de la artista Blanca Muñoz y que responde al título de Eclíptica. Tal monumento proyecta en el suelo, al parecer, una sombra en forma de flor a determinada hora del 14 de agosto, fecha del inicio de la llamada Batalla de Badajoz, que acabó con una gran masacre en la plaza de toros de la ciudad, lugar en el que ahora se encuentra el citado Palacio de Congresos.

Como entonces escribí, con motivo de mi visita, no hay junto a la obra -que entonces estaba siendo reparada de algún acto vandálico- ningún rótulo que la identifique como homenaje a la memoria de las numerosas víctimas asesinadas en el coso taurino hace 83 años. Me quedé, por lo tanto, sin leer el contenido de esa placa, dado que se encontraba en el interior del Palacio de Congresos, sin posibilidad de que el viandante foráneo reconozca la significación de la Eclíptica. Pendiente de que me enviaran la fotografía correspondiente, compruebo mediante la misma que son dos las placas. Una reseña la inauguración de dicho edificio el 27 de abril de 2006 bajo la presidencia de Juan Carlos Rodríguez Ibarra. La redacción de la segunda es todo lo cínica, equidistante y enterradora de la memora histórica que revelan estas líneas: "sobre el olvido no puede construirse una sociedad justa, libre, fraternal...en memoria de quienes perdieron la vida en los terribles días de la guerra civil española".

Fue en el transcurso del gobierno regional del señor Rodríguez Ibarra, ciertamente dilatado en la historia reciente de Extremadura, cuando se derribó la vieja plaza de toros, escenario de la tragedia, algo que con toda seguridad hubiera sido imposible en una ciudad como Guernica. Esta, gracias a la obra de Pablo Picasso que lleva su nombre, ocupa desde siempre primerísimo lugar como enclave simbólico de la represión franquista, con el concurso en este caso primordial de los aviones de la Legión Cóndor hitleriana, afanosa por experimentar sobre la población civil de España la temible arma de guerra que emplearía a fondo en la segunda Guerra Mundial.

Para algunos de los que con mayor o menor acierto nos dedicamos a investigar en nuestra memoria democrática desde hace bastantes años, no es Guernica sino la plaza de toros de Badajoz o la propia ciudad extremeña en su conjunto las que ocupan sin duda ese primer lugar, refrendado por el hecho de que en esa provincia también se perpetró una de las más sangrientas campañas de represión de todo el país por parte de los militares facciosos, la llamada Columna de la Muerte. A la ciudad de Badajoz o a su plaza de toros le faltó la paleta de un afamado pintor de renombre internacional que pintara su tragedia y lograra el gran predicamento mundial que obtuvo y mantiene la singular obra de Picasso. En el muro del cementerio pacense quedaron también los impactos de los fusilamientos, pero el Ayuntamiento del Partido Popular levantó hace años un cerramiento para ocultar esa memoria.
El profesor José Luis Gutiérrez Casalá, contrastando las listas de fallecidos con los registros civiles y eclesiales, documenta en una tesis publicada al respecto un total 12.971 víctimas mortales en la provincia, de las que 1.937 serían responsabilidad del gobierno republicano o de quienes lo apoyaban, y 11.034 corresponderían a las tropas sublevadas contra la legalidad constitucional de ese gobierno. Entre estas últimas, 6.367 fueron eliminadas por ajuste de cuentas, 1.084 tras un consejo de guerra y 3.587 fueron fusiladas, según la información recogida de listas documentadas municipio a municipio. Badajoz tenía en 1930 algo más de 40.000 habitantes. Si el número de ejecutados se cifrara en torno a 4.000, sería el 10 por ciento de la población.

Que la plaza de toros de Badajoz, todo un símbolo de una acción criminal masiva perpetrada en periodo de guerra, haya sido erradicada del plano urbano por el gobierno presidido por un militante del Partido Socialista Obrero Español, cuando tantos de sus compañeros fueron asesinados en ese lugar, deberá contar para siempre como una lacra en el currículum político del entonces presidente de la Junta de Extremadura. Tal memoricidio no tuvo lugar en los primeros años de la Transición, entre el azote homicida de un terrorismo a dos bandas y las amenazas y los intentos golpistas de un episodio esperpéntico como el del 23 de febrero de 1981 (del que algún día sabremos la verdad), sino en 1998, transcurridos veinte años desde la aprobación de la Constitución vigente, cuando todavía la memoria histórica no había aflorado como reivindicación necesaria en el devenir del ya avanzado régimen de 1978.
En lugar de un gran archivo regional o nacional sobre el golpe militar, la represión franquista y la guerra -como escribió en su día el historiador Francisco Espinosa-, cuya creación fue una de las reivindicaciones del movimiento pro memoria para cultivo de la investigación histórica, se edificó en los terrenos de la plaza taurina un Palacio de Congresos que bien podía haber sido ubicado en cualquier otro lugar de la ciudad. De la memoria democrática que podría haber permanecido señalada en el corazón de Badajoz, únicamente quedan las voces y banderas del homenaje que anualmente llevan adelante en fecha como la de hoy una serie de colectivos republicanos y algunos partidos políticos, además de esa sutilísima Eclípitica de Blanca Muñoz, de muy licuescente y astral significación, y esa borrosa placa vergonzante y equidistante en el interior del nuevo edificio, alejada de la propia obra a la que debería complementar de modo informativo y claramente identificativo de las víctimas republicanas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (1 Sep 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> *75 Aniversario: Así fue incendiada la Iglesia de San Luis en Madrid. Un recuerdo infantil*
> Armando Marchante Gil
> 11 marzo 2011
> 
> ...



A saber la de criaturas que fueron sodomizadas ahí por asquerosos curas.


----------



## I. de A. (1 Sep 2019)

En 1715 se reunió en Madrid un grupo de 124 vascongados que decidieron fundar una Congregación con fines benéficos bajo la advocación de San Ignacio de Loyola. El Consejo de Castilla aprobó las Constituciones en 1718 y desde entonces la Congregación, y a lo largo de más de 300 años de historia ha continuado con su misión.

La Congregación tiene como sede la Iglesia de San Ignacio de Loyola, de Madrid, donde realiza sus actividades. Este blog es un canal de información dirigido a todos sus miembros y personas interesadas en conocerla más de cerca.

*Historia del incendio de la Iglesia de San Ignacio*




El último *Boletín de la Real Sociedad Bascongada de los Amigos del País*, publicado en homenaje a *Juan Antonio Garmendia Elósegu*i, presenta el artículo de *Estíbaliz Ruiz de Azúa y Martínez de Ezquerecocha *titulado: *"Volvieron las horas de locura a Madrid: el incendio de la Iglesia de San Ignacio en marzo de 1936."*

El artículo trata de historiar la quema de la Iglesia de San Ignacio de los Vascos ocurrida en Madrid *en marzo de 1936 *durante la etapa de la Segunda República denominada "Frente Popular". Tras una aproximación al escenario (Madrid y calle del Príncipe), el trabajo se centra en el día del incendio y su repercusión en los medios eclesiásticos, periodísticos y parlamentarios, y en la Real Congregación de Naturales y Oriundos de las tres Provincias Vascas, propietaria del templo.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Sep 2019)

Si en 1978 toda la izquierda de este pais no se hubiera bajado los pantalones, ahora no existirian hilos como este.

Pero aprovecho al menos la ocasion para volver a rendir tributo y homenaje a la unica organizacion de izquierda que no se dejo tomar el pelo en ningun momento y les pago a los fascistas con su misma moneda.

*¡¡¡GORA ETA MILITARRA!!!*


----------



## klopec (1 Sep 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *"Los que nos llaman 'busca huesos' no son personas, son bichos, verdugos"*
> *A Luis Vega Sevillano (90 años) los fascistas le mataron a su madre, Catalina, y a su padre, Francisco, en el pueblo gaditano de Paterna de Rivera
> Junto a su hijo, Juan Luis, ha liderado la búsqueda de una de las fosas comunes del municipio hasta encontrar a diez de los 40 "paisanos" ejecutados
> El 14 de julio de 2019 fue el entierro de las víctimas, aunque los análisis genéticos de la Universidad de Granada no certificaron que ninguna de ellas fueran sus padres
> Luis avisa del renacer de los discursos del odio y lanza un mensaje con visión feminista: "las mujeres" son quienes están plantando cara "en el mundo al fascismo*



Siendo tan comprensible el enfado de este caballero como respetables sus opiniones no queda mas remedio que hacer algunas puntualizaciones :

- De la exhumación de la fosa común en el año 2.015 no se puede establecer que los cuerpos inhumados, excepto uno, sean de víctimas de la guerra civil. Por tanto la ritualización de un enterramiento con restos de origen desconocido y decha de inhumación indeterminada no deja de ser algo personal *pero de ningún valor histórico. Lamentablemente no tiene ningún valor probatorio, máximo si no se han conseguido ninguna identificación.*

El informe realizado por técnicos de la Junta es contundente :


_Se ha localizado una fosa con unas dimensiones estimadas de 2 metros de largo por dos de ancho, con un total de 4 cuerpos en conexión. *Asociado a esta fosa se ha localizado un osario*, donde algunos restos extraídos presentan signos de violencia.

Esta única fosa localizada contiene cuatro sujetos tras varias décadas sometida a la dinámica del cementerio. Considerando las aportaciones en desconexión anatómica del osario vecino, con pruebas claras de que contiene parte de los restos de los individuos de la fosa y de otros, estaríamos hablando al menos de un depósito colectivo de seis sujetos.

La presencia de una fosa colectiva conteniendo a 4 individuos en conexión anatómica resulta incompatible con los usos funerarios contemporáneos al momento de los presuntos hechos criminales y sí con la ocultación de unos hechos criminales.

Al este de la fosa colectiva pero sin contacto físico con ella se identifican elementos óseos en desconexión anatómica y asociados en muchos casos a inhumaciones ritualizadas. Parte de este material pertenece a sujetos subadultos y es descartado pero se recupera material de sujetos adultos del esqueleto apendicular y cinco cráneos. Se identifican una serie de evidencias:

1º) Un posible orificio de salida en un cráneo, aunque con *dudas* en la morfología del orificio en su tabla interna
2º) Una hemimandíbula izquierda con roturas en fresco (perimortem) en la zona anterior próxima al mentón y que *podría* corresponder a un orificio de salida de un proyectil que entraría por la zona posterior derecha del cráneo._



- La cifra de 40 víctimas en Paterna de Rivera no es cierta. En ese número se incluyen casuísticas variadas que abarcan desde los efectivamente represaliados ( los menos ) hasta huídos pasando por muertes debidas a diversas causas. Incluso se incluyen personas que huyeron y se desconoce su paradero. *Nunca van a encontrar a los 40 porque ni son 40 ni están ahí.* Algunos ejemplos : 

Antonio García Orihuela murió en la cárcel de Orihuela de tuberculosis, como Enrique Rubio Carrera en la de Cádiz.
Domingo Velasco Panal murió en Tarifa ( Cádiz ) por causas desconocidas en 1.939.
Miguel Caballero Torrejón y Juan Rubio Cabrera, muerto en combate ( Madrid ).
Miguel García Lozano, huído en Málaga.
Francisco Pérez Velasco, desaparecido en Málaga.


- Con respecto a los señores Vega, *militantes de CNT*, podía hacer un esfuerzo y recordar, ya que dice que estuvieron en El Gastor, si participaron en los combates que se produjeron en ese pueblo sobre todo cuando la emboscada que realizaron a falangistas en "_El Duende_". 

- Además es interesante saber porqué a éstos señores los detuvieron en 1.933 a causa de los sucesos de Casas-Viejas, por cierto, con Azaña en el gobierno.

Así que no se quejen cuando alguien utiliza el término de "_buscadores de huesos_". *Dejen de exhumar y reinhumar huesos de no se sabe quién, construyan relatos serios, creíbles, fundamentados y documentados y después podrán pedir la credibilidad y el respeto que posiblemente merezcan.
*


----------



## I. de A. (1 Sep 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> A saber la de criaturas que fueron sodomizadas ahí por asquerosos curas.



_A saber..., _farfullas. Calumnia que algo queda.

*Los nostálgicos de la checa lo justificáis todo con topicazos como buenos lugarcomunistas, aunque rabiando, eso sí.*


----------



## klopec (1 Sep 2019)

Ciudadano 0 dijo:


> Si en 1978 toda la izquierda de este pais no se hubiera bajado los pantalones, ahora no existirian hilos como este.
> 
> Pero aprovecho al menos la ocasion para volver a rendir tributo y homenaje a la unica organizacion de izquierda que no se dejo tomar el pelo en ningun momento y les pago a los fascistas con su misma moneda.
> 
> *¡¡¡GORA ETA MILITARRA!!!*



JAJAJAJAJA UN SALUDO, GUDARI ...

Ten cuidado que luego os hacéis pipi y caca siguiendo la tradición del Gudari como vuestros abuelitos se cagaron en Santoña y vuestros papás siguieron la tradición como éste. *GUDARIS* 


_Pero esas incontinencias de orina las padece la «ETA berri», como en su día las sufrió la «ETA zarra». El criminal del «comando Araba» Juan Arruti Azpitarte, «Paterra», relacionado con más de una treintena de asesinatos, lloró como un niño tras su detención, __*se defecó en los pantalones*__ y cantó ópera para delatar a quince compañeros de la banda, que pudieron ser detenidos, y conducir a la Benemérita a diez «pisos francos» de ETA. _
 

*Se orinó en la detención*​
*https://www.abc.es/espana/abci-orino-detencion-200812100300-911802709522_noticia.html*


----------



## I. de A. (1 Sep 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *La masacre de la plaza de toros de Badajoz y el empeño por vaciar la memoria*
> El coso taurino se derribó en 1998 bajo la presidencia de Rodríguez Ibarra y ante los impactos de las ejecuciones en la tapia del cementerio se construyó un cerramiento.
> 
> "El 14 de agosto se han cumplido 83 años del inicio de la matanza de Badajoz por la Columna de la Muerte, al mando del teniente coronel Yagüe, de infausta memoria. 83 años del día más nefasto de la reciente historia de Badajoz, a partir del cual comenzó un período de violencia criminal que se llevó por delante a miles de personas, y que marcó para siempre la vida de esta ciudad. La masacre que se desarrolló a partir del 14 de agosto de 1936 fue una de las primeras evidencias ante el mundo de la política de exterminio del adversario, programada por los militares golpistas". (Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica de Extremadura).
> ...



La matanza de la plaza de toros de Badajoz en 1936, por A. Manuel Barragán Lancharro

La matanza de Badajoz: ¿Leyenda o realidad?

Memoria Histórica Borrada: Desmontando el mito de la matanza de Badajoz

Guernica, Badajoz y la técnica de la falsedad profesionalizada (II) | Más España y más democracia









(Covaleda)


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (1 Sep 2019)

klopec dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJA UN SALUDO, GUDARI ...
> 
> Ten cuidado que luego os hacéis pipi y caca siguiendo la tradición del Gudari como vuestros abuelitos se cagaron en Santoña y vuestros papás siguieron la tradición como éste. *GUDARIS*
> 
> ...



Normal que se orinase ante el temor a ser torturado por la guardia civil, y quien sabe si despues tambien enterrado en cal viva.


----------



## klopec (1 Sep 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> La matanza de la plaza de toros de Badajoz en 1936, por A. Manuel Barragán Lancharro
> 
> La matanza de Badajoz: ¿Leyenda o realidad?
> 
> ...



Son cansinos. No se cuantas veces hay que darles con los datos en las narices para que se enteren.


----------



## I. de A. (1 Sep 2019)

El 17 de marzo de 1936, apenas un mes después de las elecciones, Azaña -presidente entonces del consejo de ministros- consignaba:

"Hoy nos han quemado Yecla: 7 iglesias, 6 casas, todos los centros políticos de la derecha y el registro de la propiedad. A media tarde, incendios en Albacete, Almansa. Ayer, motín y asesinatos en Jumilla. El sábado, Logroño, el viernes Madrid: tres iglesias. El jueves y el miércoles, Vallecas***… Han apaleado a un comandante, vestido de uniforme, que no hacía nada. En Ferrol, a dos oficiales de artillería; en Logroño acorralaron y encerraron a un general y a cuatro oficiales. Creo que van más de doscientos muertos y heridos desde que se formó el Gobierno, y he perdido la cuenta de las poblaciones en que se han quemado iglesias".

***Puente de Vallecas (Madrid).- Asaltados e incendiados el convento de las Hermanas Pastoras, el colegio parroquial y el convento anejo, quemando en la calle las imágenes y los muebles; asaltan las iglesias del barrio de Doña Carlota.

(Buitrago, Madrid, 16 de marzo de 1936 .- Incendio de la iglesia parroquial de Santa María con sus reliquias góticas, entre ellas, un Santo Cristo del siglo XI.)


----------



## machote hispano (3 Sep 2019)

Entro, me nutro con los pataleos y berrinches de los que quieren tapar los crímenes de lesa humanidad de la pzoe y de paso upeo sano, rogando comprensión a la superioridad.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Sep 2019)

*SARTAGUDA, el pueblo de las viudas, mas de un Centenar de REPUBLICANOS FUSILADOS por los fascistas*




Sartaguda, Navarra, fue el municipio más castigado por la durísima represión franquista, muy representativo de lo que sucedió en la Ribera, zona en la que en solamente unos pueblos, como aquel, la izquierda tenía más presencia y el Frente Popular ganó en las elecciones de 1936. El tercio meridional de la Comunidad Foral concentró el 59% de los mas de 3.000 asesinados residentes en Navarra. Sartaguda fue el pueblo mártir por excelencia, 67,6 asesinados por cada 1.000 habitantes, fueron eliminados el 40% de los votantes masculinos del Frente Popular.
Sartaguda constituía un caso singular en Navarra, todas las tierras de su término municipal pertenecían al Duque del Infantado. Los colonos tenían que pagar un canon anual por los solares de viviendas, el uso del molino y por arrendar la tierra. El administrador del duque cedía la tierra a los vecinos a renta según criterios discrecionales y parámetros no igualitarios. Mientras que el 25% de las unidades familiares carecía de tierra cedida a renta y otro 17% cultivaba fincas pequeñas, había sectores de medianos y grandes renteros que cultivaban mucha más tierra de lo que representaba su peso demográfico.
Las reivindicaciones de tierras por los colonos aumentaron a partir de 1918 y especialmente durante la República en la que los grandes y medianos renteros competían directamente con los pequeños. La izquierda, que gobernó el Ayuntamiento durante la mayor parte del periodo republicano, se esforzó en mejorar las condiciones de vida de los más desfavorecidos, exigiendo cesión de tierra para los más necesitados, renteros con explotaciones de menor tamaño y jornaleros, llegando a obtener logros sustantivos. Destacará en ese sentido la gestión del alcalde Eustaquio Mangado. El triunfo del Frente Popular en 1936 renovó las antiguas reivindicaciones, UGT y CNT pidieron la expropiación de los terrenos y que se quitara el puesto de la Guardia Civil.
El día de la sublevación el pueblo fue ocupado por carlistas y guardia civil, y el 20 de julio comenzaron las detenciones. Todos los representantes del Ayuntamiento y de la UGT fueron fusilados. De los 143 afiliados a la UGT, 45 fueron fusilados. Fueron aniquilados casi todos los cenetistas. La mayoría de los asesinados a partir de los 25 años eran cabeza de familia con hijos pequeños a su cargo. Los jornaleros entre 20 y 39 años sufrieron la mayor parte de la matanza, cerca del 75%. La represión los seleccionó a causa de sus circunstancias vitales, necesidad de cultivar más tierra de la que podían optar. Los hombres que mas habían reivindicado y hecho presión durante la Segunda República fueron los más castigados.
En total mataron a 86 hombres, 45 estaban casados dejando huérfanos a 135 niños. Si en 1935 había una viuda por debajo de los 40 años, en 1940 eran 40. A los pocos hombres del pueblo se les obligó a alistarse en el Tercio de Sanjurjo. De ellos 15 murieron en el frente y 45 fueron fusilados por los fascistas en octubre del 36. La limpieza política registrada en Sartaguda fue más abyecta considerando que algunos clanes familiares padecieron la violencia asesina en una magnitud ciertamente espectacular. En la familia del alcalde hubo 11 parientes asesinados.
Las viudas quedaron en una situación material penosa, además del dolor por la pérdida de los seres queridos, fueron agraviadas, rapadas en público, humilladas con ingesta de aceite de ricino, insultadas y zaheridas ante sus vecinos con bromas macabras para dañar su personalidad y mellar su integridad. Estos castigos estaban marcados por la envidia y en venganza de viejas rencillas. El objetivo era masacrar a la gente de izquierdas, hombres o mujeres, para acallar para siempre su voz. Pero las mujeres no lograron ser doblegadas del todo. Tuvieron que convivir con la humillación, las represalias, con sus verdugos, pero sacaron adelante a sus hijos, solas, en el más absoluto abandono, y ante todas las dificultades se hicieron fuertes. Lloraron a escondidas, llevaron su dolor en lo más profundo de su alma, pero lograron con valentía superar todos los obstáculos.
Nombres como Paca Urbiola, Avelina Cordón, Luisa Martínez, Rafaela García, Anuncia Ruiz, Sofía Ramírez, Trinidad Mangado, Antonia Narcue, Carmen Garatea, Francisca Martínez, hasta un total de 30 sufrieron algún tipo de tortura. Las maestras Ramona Laredo Cuadra y María del Carmen Arraiza Mikeo fueron trasladadas a otras localidades, a El Busto y Leitza, respectivamente, con una reducción del salario del 50%. Y después siguió su sufrimiento. Pérdida de tierras, desvalijamiento de sus casas, confiscación de sus cosechas, multas. Tras la guerra, los franquistas no respetaron esas propiedades y se adueñaron de los terrenos. No tuvieron compasión con las pobres viudas, que quedaron en una situación económica y emocional lamentable.
Y para vergüenza de sus verdugos, de los cómplices y de quienes han manteniendo hasta hoy la voluntad cobarde de los vencedores, impidiendo la reparación de los crímenes cometidos, decenas de asesinados en Navarra siguen hoy bajo el silencio de las cunetas, mientras personajes y símbolos golpistas siguen impuestos en la vida pública por quienes nunca han pedido perdón. Que el Parque de la Memoria de Sartaguda sirva para recordar a las víctimas y reclamar la justicia que se les debe. A lo largo de estos 71 años la palabra “perdón” nunca ha resonado en las paredes de las calles de Sartaguda. Los asesinos no tuvieron la valentía de reconocer sus actos y pedir disculpas por ello, prefirieron esconderse y llevarse consigo el secreto a la tumba.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Sep 2019)

Prostíbulos en los campos de concentración (Lagerbordell)

Por si la tragedia de los campos de concentración nazi no fuera poco, hay que añadirle un elemento más: burdeles, donde las mujeres eran prisioneras de los mismos campos y estaban obligadas a trabajar. Difícil de creer, podrás decir, pero es algo más que probado.

En los campos de concentración nazis había burdeles. Fue una idea de Himmler para motivar a los prisioneros colaboradores y para "curar" a los prisioneros homosexuales, que eran obligados a acudir a los prostíbulos semanalmente.

La mayoría eran prostitutas "voluntarias", se les decía que si "trabajaban" durante 6 meses serían libres, pero sólo se les trasladaba a otro campo para seguir usándolas. Muchas fueron asesinadas con gas cuando dejaron de ser útiles o enfermaron, si se embarazaban, se las sometía a abortos en el propio campo. Algunas sobrevivieron, pero pocas lo han contado, todo esto se sabe sobre todo por "clientes" que contaron su experiencia. De hecho, algunas de esas mujeres, que sobrevivieron, no han querido hacer público su testimonio, al menos no con sus nombres. 

Fue tanta la podredumbre, tanta la miseria en los tiempos del Tercer Reich, que este detalle suele perderse en los libros y documentales de historia. También puede ser que el tema se haya ocultado a propósito, para proteger la intimidad de las víctimas.

No es un tema agradable, como casi todo lo que ocurrió en aquellos años. Aún así, la historia debe conocerse, por mucho asco que nos produzca. Si no contáramos la historia desagradable, nadie hablaría de los nazis.

Foto: Barracones del burdel del campo de concentración de Sachsenhausen.
Las tropas soviéticas liberaron el campo el 22 de abril de 1945, exactamente a las 11:08 (Hora que siempre marca el reloj actualmente en el campo de concentración en conmemoración a la liberación), cerca de la ciudad de Schwerin.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Sep 2019)

*TERESA MONGE, La ROSA ROJA leonesa, ASESINADA por los franquistas en 1936 en la Virgen del Camino, León*




Teresa nació en Monforte de Lemos, Lugo, en 1914. Alumna destacada de la séptima promoción de la escuela de niñas de León de la Escuela Sierra Pambley entre 1924 y 1927, por lo que se cree que fue maestra suya María Pedrosa, una de las muchas docentes represaliadas en León. Avecindada en León, se afilió a las Juventudes Socialistas locales, participando en los años 30 en numerosos movimientos políticos y sociales que trajo consigo la entusiasta proclamación de la II República.
Teresa Monge Melcón, es protagonista de uno de los paseos más tristemente famosos de la Guerra Civil. Otras 32 personas cayeron con la joven militante socialista, de 22 años, en el campo de Fresno aquellos días oscuros que sucedieron al golpe contra el gobierno de la República. En aquellos años en los que dicen que la Guerra Civil pasó de largo por León, las carreteras y cuentas fueron testigos de atrocidades sobre las que aún hay que hacer mucha luz. Ni los registros civiles descansaban como prueba el hecho de que el parte oficial de defunción fuera emitido por el Ayuntamiento de Valverde de la Virgen a las 22 horas del 12 de octubre.
El caso de Teresita impactó tanto que la primera noticia sobre su ‘martirio’, más allá de la partida de defunción, es recogida en un librito publicado en 1938 en Barcelona por un desconocido que firma como Prometeo. El relato que la historiadora Beatriz García Prieto ha encontrado en el capítulo titulado El fascismo en la provincia de León es estremecedor: «Teresa Monge fue ultrajada y asesinada el 4 de septiembre, después de horribles sufrimientos. Luego que avisaron de ella cuantos criminales iban en el grupo, clavaron cuñitas de madera entre las uñas de pies y manos, y la pincharon con los machetes, cortándole un pecho en vida y rociándola con gasolina las partes genitales a las que prendieron fuego, retorciéndose la infeliz en una terrible agonía entre el doble sufrimiento físico y moral. La remataron después en las inmediaciones de La Virgen del Camino, arrojándola a la hoguera en unión de cuarenta y cuatro más, entre ellos su hermano».
Victoriano Crémer en el Libro de San Marcos también recuerda este capítulo oscuro de la *Guerra Civil en León* y la figura de la joven ‘rosa’ leonesa, como es recordada en los círculos socialistas al comparar su caso con el de las 13 rosas de la cárcel de Ventas de Madrid. A Teresa Monge, apostilla, «la condujeron en uno de aquellos fatídicos camiones, especialmente destinados para cargamentos humanos, agarrotados por el cuello con otros compañeros y hasta con los pechos segados, y, que una vez llegado al lugar del sacrificio, el Gólgota que se diría, les prendieron fuego a todos, disparando sobre aquellas antorchas humanas despavoridas, aullantes, como los moros de conquista y de nueva reconquista cuando corren la pólvora».
En la lista de las 32 personas que fueron fusiladas en las inmediaciones de la Virgen del Camino, donde Aerle colocó un monumento con sus nombres, no figura el referido hermano de Teresa, pero sí otras dos mujeres, ambas de la capital. Se trata de Visitación Herrero y Josefa Tascón.
Señala el papel oficial que Teresa Monge murió a consecuencia de heridas por arma de fuego y su cadáver fue hallado en la margen izquierda de la carretera de Astorga a León, a la altura del kilómetro 8, en el lugar conocido como el Canal. Su cuerpo fue identificado «por varias personas de León» por «sus ropas y un papel que había junto a su cadáver». Fue enterrada en Fresno del Camino. ¿Qué diría ese papel?


----------



## fredesvindo (10 Sep 2019)

*Historia criminal de Barcelona: asesinos en serie, anarquistas y rubias deslumbrantes*
*La capital catalana es un ente mutante, y desde principios de siglo XX cada década ha tenido uno o distintos asesinatos válidos como metáfora de su situación*




Un recorte de periódico informa del secuestro supuetamente ejecutado por Enriqueta Martí
Autor
Jordi Corominas i Julián
Contacta al autor
Tags

*Delincuencia*
*Siglo XX*
*Cataluña*
*Anarquistas*
Tiempo de lectura10 min
05/09/2019 05:00
Si usted espera encontrar en las siguientes páginas *otra diatriba sobre la inseguridad barcelonesa* durante este verano se llevará una desilusión. El aumento de la actividad delictiva en la Ciudad Condal tiene muchos matices, y en un mundo sediento de ruido a veces se omiten múltiples factores por eso de desdeñar el 'sine ira et studio de Tácito' para favorecer la fácil andanada, propia de la época, tan amante de opinar, y ya decía Josep Pla lo sencillo de este tipo de pensamiento, pues *lo difícil siempre ha sido describir*.
No vamos a dar con la llave para abrir todos los misterios. La capital catalana es un ente mutante, y desde principios de siglo XX *cada década ha tenido uno o distintos asesinatos válidos como metáfora de su situación*. Intentaremos resumirlos hasta llegar al momento presente, surcado por una crisis de crecimiento, deudas entre instituciones para redistribuir la riqueza en las zonas más marginales, la negligencia de ciertos poderes autonómicos y una alarma alentada en la temporada donde, en apariencia, hay menos noticias reseñables en algunos medios de comunicación.
*Ponga una asesina en serie en su mesa*
Esta historia criminal echa a andar un 10 de febrero de 1912, cuando en la frontera del futuro barrio chino, rebautizado así en los años veinte por el periodista Paco Madrid, desapareció la niña de un matrimonio modesto, *Teresita Guitart*. Las investigaciones se demoraron por la celebración del carnaval, y cuando esté terminó un agente entró en un domicilio de la calle Joaquín Costa, entonces Poniente, y, bajo la excusa de comprobar si había gallinas, *dio con la chiquilla, rapada y secuestrada por una extraña mujer, Enriqueta Martí*, perfecta cabeza de turco para señalar con dedo acusador a las clases más desfavorecidas tras la Semana Trágica, la mítica revuelta estival de julio de 1909, cuando los trabajadores protestaron por ser carne de cañón en la guerra de Marruecos, urdida para defender los intereses de las élites españolas.
Enriqueta Martí fue *definida como un monstruo*, y si este tiene género femenino siempre suscita más apasionamientos. La acusaron de crímenes seriales, intercambios de infantes con la burguesía en el Liceo y hasta de tener una habitación con potingues milagrosos hechos con tuétano.
La Vampira del Raval era un prototipo del lumpen: robos, prostíbulos y un secuestro para dar compañía a una hija que ni siquiera era suya
El caso duró hasta la irrupción de la semana santa y se difuminó por los análisis de los forenses en distintos domicilios. No mató a nadie, pero en la era de la posverdad *vende muy bien tener una psycho killer*, y en nuestro siglo la resurrección de la leyenda se ha pertrechado desde esas premisas con documentales, novelas, visitas guiadas, obras de teatro y otras actividades culturales alimentadas con una visión parcial del relato. Quien escribe lo absorbió a fondo y publicó en 2014 'Barcelona 1912, el caso Enriqueta Martí' (Sílex), donde se demuestra cómo la mal llamada Vampira del Raval era un prototipo del lumpenproletariado con correrías en la gestión prostibularia, robos a damas adineradas y un secuestro para dar compañía a una hija que ni siquiera era suya. El resto es parque temático y *el eterno gusto humano por la truculencia* en una ciudad donde el crimen ha sido más bien de guante blanco, salvo cuando la política interviene.
*Anarquistas y rubias deslumbrantes
Pablo Casado* fue asesinado la noche del 8 de diciembre de 1928 por su criado, *Ricardo Fernández*. Su cuerpo *decapitado* apareció cinco meses después en una caja sita en la madrileña estación del Mediodía.
El crimen de Ricardito es el más sensacionalista de los años veinte, pero si por algo debemos recordar ese decenio es por la agitación pistolerista de 1919 a 1923, *cuando Barcelona devino una Chicago* antes de hora por la ira de la Patronal tras el éxito de la Huelga de la Canadiense. A lo largo de esos cuatro años las armas de fuego dominaron las calles, en ocasiones con el amparo de las autoridades. La puntilla fue el asesinato a sangre fría de Salvador Seguí el 10 de marzo de 1923 en la confluencia de las calles Cadena y San Rafael. *Una placa de cerámica lo recuerda.*

&amp;amp;amp;amp;lt;img class="eclazy news-img-def " src="https://www.ecestaticos.com/image/c...-asesinaron-a-salvador-segui-en-barcelona.jpg" alt="Flores en el lugar donde asesinaron a Salvador Seguí en Barcelona" width="654" height="374"&amp;amp;amp;amp;gt;




Flores en el lugar donde asesinaron a Salvador Seguí en Barcelona

Cuando cayó la dictadura de *Primo de Rivera* y llegó la República la tensión se disparó entre ácratas y miembros de Esquerra Republicana. El 28 de abril de 1936 los parafascistas hermanos Badia, bien amados por el president *Torra*, fueron asesinados en pleno Eixample, en el cruce de Muntaner con Diputación.
Un año antes en otras latitudes *Federico Muñoz*, verdugo oficial de Barcelona, corrió la misma suerte mientras pasaba la sobremesa en un bar de Vilapicina, en la periferia. Vivía en las casas baratas, polígonos habilitados con motivo de acoger la oleada de inmigración del decenio anterior, cuando la construcción del Gran Metro y la Exposición internacional *aumentaron la población en más de trescientas mil almas*.
Fue ajusticiado como* venganza por la ejecución de un anarquista*. Estos casi desaparecieron del mapa con la victoria Franquista en la Guerra Civil, y ya saben cómo durante los regímenes autoritarios todo el espacio luce sin mácula, al menos en los titulares, pero el 11 de enero de 1949 el hallazgo del cuerpo de Carmen Broto en un huerto de la calle Legalidad, a medio camino entre Gràcia y el Guinardó, desmintió tanta placidez.

&amp;amp;amp;amp;lt;img class="eclazy news-img-def " src="https://www.ecestaticos.com/image/c...9896a1/carmen-broto-y-juan-martinez-penas.jpg" alt="Carmen Broto y Juan Martínez Penas" width="654" height="362"&amp;amp;amp;amp;gt;




Carmen Broto y Juan Martínez Penas

La chica, *una rubia platino de rompe y rasga*, recaló en Barcelona tras la contienda. Fue cajera, las fabricaba, y se hizo amante de Juan Martínez Penas, empresario del Teatro Tívoli, rango de enjundia cuando no existía la televisión y las tablas atraían a muchos espectadores. Mientras desarrollaba su amorío congeniaba con amigos de su mismo ascendiente social y estos, escudados en un padre experto en abrir cualquier dispositivo, *pensaron en engatusarla para robar la caja fuerte del empresario*. Tras una sesión de cine quedó con sus asesinos, quienes le propinaron un golpe con una vara de hierro en la cabeza a la altura del Hospital Clínic. El plan fracasó, el progenitor espadista atendió en vano la llegada del botín y a la postre se suicidó, y lo mismo hizo otro cómplice, no sin antes depositar a la exánime beldad en esa parcela donde* la hallaron con todos sus oropeles*.
El caso resucitó cuando Juan Marsé, quien según su propio testimonio vio el coche transportador a la mañana siguiente mientras iba a su trabajo de aprendiz de joyero, escribió 'Si te dicen que caí', censurada en España en 1973 tanto por su título, *un verso del 'Cara al Sol'*, como por su contenido, accesible en España tras la muerte de Francisco Franco.
*Existencialistas, mayordomos y el gánsters*
En los años cincuenta, además del asesinato a sangre fría de un empresario de la construcción a manos del anarquista Facerías en un meublé, la gran bomba criminal fue extranjera y navideña. En 1956 dos austríacos deseaban saldar una deuda de contrabando con un millonario indio alojado en el Ritz. La fama de ese Hotel era tan deslumbrante que cuando se supo de un fiambre en la habitación 523 se dispusieron los mecanismos para enmudecerlo por aquello del prestigio de la cadena internacional, e internacional era el asunto, y por lo tanto fácil de resolver en una ciudad con apenas turistas donde pocos llevaban abrigos morados como el hallado en la estancia del establecimiento porque los barceloneses de ese decenio iban grises o negros, como el mismo aire del periodo.
De este modo se arrestó a los ciudadanos del país centroeuropeo y la cosa no pasó a mayores, no como en 1962, cuando desde el flamante Jamboree, abierto con nombre anglosajón por el aterrizaje en 1951 de la Sexta flota norteamericana, se tejió el crimen mediante el robo un lamparista catalán enamoriscado de su pérfida vecina, más bien noctámbula y en contacto con norteamericanos ávidos de dinero a cambio de nada. Al pobre Rovirosa lo mataron con una llave inglesa. Cuando perpetró su fechoría Jimmy Wagner iba hasta los topes de centraminas, anfetas adquiribles en cualquier farmacia española.
El crimen pudo provocar un conflicto diplomático entre la dictadura y Estados Unidos. Lo denominaron de los existencialistas por identificar al local de jazz y las costumbres anómalas de sus clientes con el movimiento filosófico francés.
En los setenta el episodio de más relumbrón fue el del Asesino de Pedralbes, un mayordomo y chófer de un matrimonio de rancio abolengo popularizado por el homónimo filme de Gonzalo Herralde, aunque si quisiéramos durante la Transición podríamos comentar los asesinatos políticos de Bultó y Viola o el oscurecido capítulo de un asesino de ancianos.
Los ochenta no fueron en absoluto anodinos. En 1984 Raymond Vaccarizzi, perteneciente a un clan de la mafia marsellesa, fue asesinado por un oponente cuando hablaba con su mujer desde una celda de la prisión Modelo. El tiro de Gracia llegó desde un edificio de enfrente. En 1987 en una de las callecitas limítrofes con la Rambla José Burgueño, alcohólico y desquiciado, degolló y descuartizó a su esposa hasta juntar las partes en cuatro bolsas de basura. Hoy sería violencia de género, entonces fue una nota de crónica negra.
*Los conflictos de la modernidad*
Tras las Olimpiadas los noventa ofrecieron el caso Snoopy, nombre de un bar de la Gran Via, cuando José Gilart acabó a sangre fría con el propietario de su local y un inspector de hacienda. Los cuerpos nunca se localizaron, pero la policía científica dio en sus análisis con huellas grabadas en el suelo del sótano de una maleta con ruedecillas, y eso era un indicio indudable de la suerte de las víctimas, algo extraordinario a finales del siglo pasado, cuando esas valijas eran más bien inusuales.
El inicio de nuestra centuria se nutrió de la polémica de la nocturnidad, con exceso de afters, crímenes contra la reciente inmigración, el más sonado en la zona de ocio del Maremágnum tras una pelea útil para regular el acceso a ser portero de discoteca, un alud de muertes escabrosas en la zona alta y en 2009, cuando la crisis económica había estallado sin concesiones, un asesinato a sangre fría en la calle Santaló. Era lunes 9 de febrero a las ocho de la mañana, las inmediaciones estaban desiertas y el sicario Jorge Andrés Madrid descerrajó un tiro en la espalda del empresario Félix Martínez Touriño, quien días antes había comunicado su inaplazable despido a Manuel Moreno, inductor del crimen, de su empleo en el Centro de Convenciones Internacional de Barcelona.
El moviente laboral y la fórmula para cumplir con el cometido apuntaban a nuevas formas de criminalidad en la capital catalana. Durante los años del Procés y las penurias monetarias varios han sido los pasajes mortuorios de alguna relevancia, aunque nunca han alcanzado valencias simbólicas como el murmullo de este último verano, inquietante tanto por su repercusión desmedida, quien quiera comprobarlo dispone de estadísticas, como por algunas medidas peligrosas emprendidas desde la ciudadanía. Las patrullas urbanas sin el amparo de los dirigentes elegidos democráticamente tienen el tufo de otros instantes donde el Estado, o en su defecto su representante autonómico, no cumplieron con sus funciones.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (11 Sep 2019)

*La Guerra Civil, un negocio redondo para algunas familias*
Nuevos datos demuestran que mientras cientos de miles de españoles morían en las trincheras y bombardeos, las élites con buenos contactos en el Gobierno de Burgos y con el Partido Nazi hacían dinero a toda máquina

La *Guerra Civil* española no solo fue el episodio más sangriento y terrorífico de toda nuestra historia. También un negocio redondo para unos pocos. Así lo prueban importantes estudios historiográficos como el llevado a cabo hace años por el prestigioso *Manuel Tuñón de Lara*, cuyo legado empieza a valorarse en nuestros días, precisamente cuando más falta hace una información veraz y rigurosa que haga frente a los mentirosos, charlatanes, fabuladores y revisionistas de nuestra historia reciente.

Hoy ya se sabe que en plena contienda civil, cuando la *República* trataba de contener las acometidas del *Ejército* de *Franco* en el frente del *Ebro*, la *Ley de Minas* promulgada por el Gobierno del bando nacional abrió la puerta a la *inversión extranjera*, que así pudo hacerse hasta con el 40 por ciento del capital de cada empresa española minera, o incluso más, siempre que se obtuviera la preceptiva autorización del general que ya se veía *Jefe del Estado*. En ese momento Franco empezaba a creer que ganaría la guerra, y tras la ruina general de un país arrasado por las bombas el futuro dictador pensaba ya cómo hacer negocio con la reconstrucción de *España*. En realidad, la decisión del dictador fue una concesión a la *Alemania *de* Hitler* por su inestimable contribución en tropas y material bélico para derrotar a la República.

Pero no solo los amigos de Hitler se forraron con la guerra española. La contienda se convirtió también en un gran negocio para los de siempre. En 1938, desangrado el país, el hambre arreciaba y empresarios especuladores traficaron con los escasos alimentos que circulaban por la retaguardia en los diversos frentes. El precio de la carne se disparó un 80 por ciento desde el comienzo de la guerra. El de las legumbres, patatas y aceite entre el 40 y el 50 por ciento, según los casos. Los productos textiles eran raros y caros. Los metalúrgicos también subieron. Por el contrario, los salarios bajaron al extremo y el nivel de vida de los españoles empeoró de forma galopante, según el historiador Tuñón de Lara. Ese escenario formó el caldo de cultivo perfecto para aquellos arribistas y especuladores que soñaban con convertirse en nuevos ricos a costa del sufrimiento de millones de españoles.


Tal como explica Tuñón de Lara en su obra magna _La España del siglo XX,_ la marcha de la guerra “había devuelto la confianza a los capitalistas” y curiosamente “las grandes empresas mejoraron posiciones” pese al fragor de las bombas que seguían cayendo. Una información del diario *Le Temps *del 18 de agosto de 1938 prueba esta tesis histórica gracias a una tabla comparativa sobre datos extraídos de las* Bolsas de Madrid* y de Bilbao. Así, las ganancias que obtuvieron algunos “pescadores” en el río revuelto de la guerra española no fueron nada desdeñables. Desde 1936 y 1938 las principales empresas de la época ganaron mucho dinero, como *Compañía Sevillana de Electricidad*, que pasó de 60 a 80 puntos en su cotización; *Minas del Rif*, de 337 a 725 puntos; *Altos Hornos*, de 59 a 114; *Constructora Naval*, de 19 a 25; *Explosivos*, de 426 a 470; y *Alcoholes del Ebro* de 163 a 860. Por supuesto, detrás de las compañías que sacaban pingües beneficios de la guerra estaban las grandes familias, élites que aprovechando los vientos de victoria de Franco se pusieron a la cabeza de las nuevas oligarquías nacionales, como los *Urquijo, los Motrico, los Garnica, los Gamazo, Romanones, Herrero, Foronda, Ibarra, Gandaria, Zubiria y Bustillo.* Esa aristocracia económica a la que, sin duda, no le fue nada mal la desastrosa guerra civil española.

Pero además Franco no dudó en vender el país al capital exterior. Hacía falta dinero y el *Gobierno de Burgos* autorizó la formación en *Marruecos* de una sociedad alemana para explotar recursos mineros en suelo español, según asegura Tuñón de Lara. Los alemanes se metieron a fondo en las sociedades mineras españolas como *Aralar S.A., de Tolosa; Montes de Galicia S.A., de Orense; Santa Tecla, de Vigo; Sierra de Gredos S.A., de Salamanca; y Montaña del Sur, de Sevilla, todas ellas creadas por la Hisma*, una empresa fantasma constituida el 31 de julio de 1936 en *Tetuán* y controlada por el *Partido Nazi* gracias al empresario *Johannes Bernhardt*. Está acreditado históricamente que la Hisma tenía la finalidad de servir como tapadera al tráfico de armas para el bando franquista al comienzo de la contienda. Casi al final de la guerra, la participación alemana en las dos primeras firmas españolas y en Montaña del Sur era ya del 75 por ciento y en Sierra de Gredos del 60, además de la propiedad total de la S.A. Mauritania, fundada en el Marruecos español.

Con el tiempo Hisma creó la *Sofindus,* un trust de empresas de importación y exportación cuyo capital era alemán al 90 por ciento (a finales de 1938 había 25 millones de marcos invertidos en Sofindus). También se creó en Salamanca la *Nova S.A., *supuestamente destinada a facilitar el trabajo de empresas alemanas en tareas de reconstrucción del país.

No quedó ahí la sangría que los nazis hicieron de las arcas públicas de nuestro país. Cuando Hitler pasó la factura a Franco por los gastos de la *Legión Cóndor*, presentada al Gobierno de Burgos en 1938, el importe de la deuda ascendió a *190 millones de marcos *de la época. También en el comercio exterior Hitler le ganó la partida económica a Franco, cuyos conocimientos en Economía eran más bien precarios. En 1938 Alemania importó de España 19 de millones de dólares mientras que exportó por valor de 22, es decir, un superávit de 3 millones. La deuda de guerra con Alemania –que Hitler se cobró en los años sucesivos a la Guerra Civil− ha sido estimada en 1.200 millones de pesetas oro, si bien es cierto que Alemania y España renunciarían a ulteriores reclamaciones de deuda por un convenio posterior de 10 de mayo de 1948.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (12 Sep 2019)

*ISIDRO FERNÁNDEZ, campesino y pastor, y otros REPUBLICANOS de Almonte, fueron fusilados por falangistas en 1936*




Isidro nació en Pola de Siena (León) en 1895. Sus padres eran campesinos y pastores. Con 7 años, Isidro y su padre se desplazaron al Rocío, Huelva, para prosperar, aprovechando los mejores pastos del coto y las marismas. Con el tiempo, Isidro se casó con María Vargas de la Torre y tuvo 4 hijas y un hijo. Isidro era de izquierdas, hablaba de política con otros amigos pero nunca se metió con nadie. En la Choza del Acebuchal se reunían para organizar algunas movilizaciones en defensa de la República, de la democracia y la libertad.
Isidro fue nombrado Secretario General de las “Izquierdas” de El Rocío, algo que llevó con mucho orgullo. El guardia del Coto de Doñana andaba detrás de Isidro por este asunto, y porque Isidro furtiveaba, ya que la gente de la zona necesitaba los alimentos que la Marisma y Doñana aportaban a la escasa y pobre dieta local. La familia tenía una bandera republicana en la choza del Acebuchal donde vivían. Desde allí organizaron una pequeña manifestación de apoyo a la República, dando una vuelta por las calles principales de El Rocío. Las hijas María y Luz, vestiditas con un traje rojo que les hizo Isabel la Coraje, presidían la marcha con la bandera republicana. Aquello no sentó bien a los sectores más reaccionarios de la aldea, y esto se sumó a la rabia que el Guarda del Coto y algunos falangistas le tenían.
El 25 de julio las tropas fascistas rebeldes entraron en Almonte, e Isidro se alejó varios días a la marisma a recoger el ganado y alejarse de la angustia del ambiente. Cuando a los pocos días volvió, se enteró de que 2 guardias civiles habían estado preguntando por él; al día siguiente volvieron a la choza con instrucciones de que se presentase en el Ayuntamiento de Almonte. Amigos y familia le aconsejaron huir, pero Isidro, convencido de que no habría acusación ya que nada había hecho, acudió a la cita, aunque las niñas le decían, ¡Papá no te vayas! ¡Papá te queremos! ¡Acuérdate de nosotros!
Isidro fue empujado por 2 falangistas al despacho del alcalde. En una habitación cercana, Frasquita una buena mujer republicana, lloraba con un llanto que desgarraba el alma preguntando por su hermano, estaba rapada y su cara reflejaba un gran dolor. Tras un interrogatorio y 3 días de cárcel le dejaron libre, los falangistas le habían robado un caballo, 2 yeguas y parte del ganado. Pero volvieron a por él, le subieron a un camión con otros vecinos y le llevaron al cuartelillo, donde los maltrataron, y después a la cárcel. En la plaza del pueblo se anunciaba a los que iban a ser fusilados y se pedían voluntarios. A quien se ofrecía le daban un bocadillo y un litro de vino, después en el cuartel de Falange pagaban 1 peseta de jornal. Allí tenían las listas de fusilamientos, acumulaban lo que robaban a los “rojos”, rapaban, daban ricino, maltrataban o violaban a las “rojas” o las que tenían vínculos con algún “revolucionario”.
El alcalde y la guardia civil dijeron a Mariquita: “Lo llamamos y lo tenemos encerrado para matarlo. – ¿Pero él que ha hecho? – Nada, lo matamos por sus ideales”. Sin preguntas, causa, juicio, amparo, cargos, inscripción, los trasladaron directos a fusilar en un camión que los llevó hasta las tapias del cementerio de Hinojos. Los bajaron, les quitaron lo que llevaban, a empujones los colocaron en fila detrás de un pino. Sonó una voz, ¡ahora os vamos a dar vuestro merecido rojos de mierda!. Estaba casi amaneciendo, cuando sonaron las descargas. Después trasladaron los cadáveres a una fosa común.
Mariquita enloqueció. Estuvo más de 3 meses llorando de noche y día, intentó rehacer su vida, con la dificultad y la presión de ser mujer de un “rojo asesinado”. Lo peor que se podía ser. Ella y la niñas fueron humilladas y rechazadas. No pudieron ir a la escuela y desde muy pequeñas, tuvieron que ganarse la vida sirviendo a esa clase dominante, a los vencedores. Al poder que había matado a su padre.
Según recoge el historiador* Francisco Espinosa Maestre* en su libro: _Contra la República. Los “sucesos de Almonte” de 1932_, en Hinojos fusilaron de Almonte a:
*Antonio Rodríguez Soltero,* “El niño de la casa del reloj”, 41 años, fusilado el 2 de septiembre de 1936 en Hinojos.
*Francisco Acevedo Salguero*, concejal en Almonte durante 5 años, fusilado el 3 de septiembre de 1936.
*Juan Trigueros Cáceres*, 56 años, fusilado el 3 de septiembre de 1936.
*Martín Auden Peláez*, 55 años, fusilado el 3 de septiembre de 1936.
*Francisca Cabrera Rodríguez*, “Frasquita la Charamusca”, de 36 años, fusilada el 4 de septiembre de 1936.
*Isidro Fernández Cordero*, 41 años, fusilado el 4 de septiembre de 1936. Vivió en el Rocío.
*Manuel Domínguez Valladolid*, fusilado el 4 de septiembre de 1936. Alcalde pedáneo de El Rocío.
*José Medina Martínez* “José Pamuez”, 26 años, fusilado el 5 de septiembre de 1936.
*Alfonso Espina Cabrera*, 28 años, fusilado el 5 de septiembre de 1936.
*Manuel Ramos Peláez* “Espiritista”, 48 años, fusilado el 5 de septiembre de 1936
*Si olvidáis lo que fuimos, vuestros Gobiernos serán democráticos, pero legitimados en el Olvido sufrirán nuestro desprecio. La Libertad y la Democracia no se fortalece sobre el Olvido, y la Sangre derramada de miles de personas inocentes. No fuimos inscritos, sino arrojados en una fosa desmantelada por gobiernos democráticos, que no se han interesado en su búsqueda. Gobiernos de “izquierdas” no han esclarecido que más de 12 personas seguimos DESAPARECIDOS, Enterrados, OLVIDADOS, en el frío suelo, inhóspito cubículo de una fosa común*


----------



## Don Potettes (12 Sep 2019)

El Partido Asesino va a por burbuja. No le gusta que nadie pueda leer la verdad.

El PSOE quiere meter 4 años de cárcel y 15 sin empleo a quien dude de ‘su’ memoria histórica • El Matinal


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (12 Sep 2019)

Viaje a mi pasado familiar: fusilamientos, el reloj de un preso en un campo nazi y las 'tejedoras' de Memoria

SANTI GIMENO


Como supongo que habrá ocurrido con muchos bisnietos y bisnietas, siempre existió una noción superficial y casi implícita de que *alguien había sido represaliado*, pero nunca hubo una conversación pausada y consciente sobre los detalles. Consecuencias del miedo, el silencio y el olvido en nuestro país. Hace algo más de tres años descubrí en un acto sobre deportados españoles a campos nazis la historia de *Cayo Pelegay Villoque* (Boquiñeni, Zaragoza 1898), hermano de mi bisabuelo. La mayoría de mi familia solo recordaba que había huido a Francia durante la Guerra Civil, pero no se conocía su final.

Cayo fue detenido en un pueblo al norte de París en junio de 1944, y enviado al campo de concentración de Neuengamme. Después sería trasladado al campo de *Bremen-Farge*, donde moriría en febrero de 1945 como consecuencia de los trabajos forzados en el Búnker Valentín. Este verano he visitado esos lugares, y además* hemos tenido la suerte de recuperar el reloj de pulsera* que tuvo que entregar a las SS durante su deportación.

Este objeto pertenecía al archivo del International Center On Nazi Persecution, una institución que trabaja desde Alemania para devolver a las familias alrededor de 3.200 pertenencias milagrosamente conservadas. Un viaje lleno de momentos intensos, en el que he podido comprobar cómo en la sociedad alemana todavía existen muchos tabúes, resistencias y debates acerca de su pasado. En cualquier caso, una realidad de la que aprender si el Estado español quisiera abordar de manera rigurosa un proceso de verdad, justicia y reparación.


Durante esta búsqueda, la historia de Cayo me llevó a la de *su hermano Marcial*, alcalde socialista en Boquiñeni del 31 al 33, asesinado el 1 de agosto de 1936. Y a la de *mi propio bisabuelo, Miguel*, fusilado junto a una veintena de republicanos del pueblo el 20 de agosto de ese mismo año. Cayo, que era militante de la UGT, escapó unos días antes temiendo represalias similares.

Para alguien nacido a finales de los ochenta, resulta sorprendente la cantidad de detalles que se pueden conocer sobre estos acontecimientos. Ha sido posible con el apoyo de bibliografía y archivos, pero también a los* testimonios de las personas más ancianas de mi pueblo* que amablemente respondieron a mis preguntas. Y sobre todo, gracias a la voluntad de las mujeres que sobrevivieron a las peores humillaciones, sacaron adelante a familias extensas, y además, *tejieron memoria*.

Las que quedaron viudas ya fallecieron, pero sus hijas y nietas han seguido cuidando del recuerdo de sus seres queridos para que las nuevas generaciones seamos conscientes de nuestro pasado, sepamos interpretar el presente y *construyamos un futuro mejor*.

Así, he sabido de la historia de mi tatarabuela *Gregoria Villoque*, que entre sollozos aún se agarró a la vida hasta finales de los años 30. De los once hijos a los que parió a la mitad se los había llevado la pobreza o la guerra. También me han contado sobre mi bisabuela *Engracia Adiego*, que sufrió la desaparición forzada de su marido y la humillación de las incautaciones por responsabilidades políticas. Por si fuera poco, tuvo que enviar a sus dos hijos varones a luchar en el bando franquista. Una decisión difícil que les salvó la vida.

Al padre de *Pluvia Coscolla*, Benito Coscolla, lo fusilaron junto a mi bisabuelo. Esta valiente octogenaria me ha regalado todos los hilos de los que tirar para hilvanar esta búsqueda. Hace un tiempo me narró cómo fue la exhumación de la fosa de nuestros familiares. En 1982, cuando nadie se atrevía a hablar del pasado y no se aplicaba la antropología forense, varias familias tuvieron la rasmia de excavar con sus propias manos la tierra donde se encontraban.

Los restos que hallaron los llevaron al cementerio de su pueblo natal, levantando una lápida por la libertad, la justicia y la democracia. Y ese mismo memorial me ha llevado a la prima de mi madre, *María Antonia Pelegay*. Todos los años se preocupa por limpiarlo, y perfilar con pintura blanca los nombres y edades de la veintena de hombres asesinados. Auténtica defensora de la verdad y la reparación, ella también tiene allí a *Ignacio Benedí*, su otro abuelo.

Como estos he conocido *mil retales de memoria protagonizados por mujeres*. Qué curioso fue descubrir un listado de militantes de la UGT del pueblo de 1933. Había nombres de decenas de chicas, incluida mi abuela, a las que hoy nadie imagina implicadas en política por cómo fue su madurez y vejez. Cuánto nos hemos perdido al negarles el protagonismo que tuvieron, cuidadoras de la vida, pero también *luchadoras por la libertad y la igualdad*.

Los procesos de memoria histórica están llenos de grandes desafíos (el Valle de los Caídos, la Ley de Amnistía...), pero* qué potente es acercarse a lo más local*, a lo más íntimo. Si tienen cerca a una de estas mujeres, reserven una tarde y presten atención. En sus testimonios no encontrarán odio ni rencor, solamente el deseo de que se sepa y se recuerde lo que ocurrió.


----------



## klopec (12 Sep 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *ISIDRO FERNÁNDEZ, campesino y pastor, y otros REPUBLICANOS de Almonte, fueron fusilados por falangistas en 1936*
> 
> Según recoge el historiador* Francisco Espinosa Maestre* en su libro: _Contra la República. Los “sucesos de Almonte” de 1932_, en Hinojos fusilaron de Almonte a:
> 
> *Si olvidáis lo que fuimos, vuestros Gobiernos serán democráticos, pero legitimados en el Olvido sufrirán nuestro desprecio. La Libertad y la Democracia no se fortalece sobre el Olvido, y la Sangre derramada de miles de personas inocentes. No fuimos inscritos, sino arrojados en una fosa desmantelada por gobiernos democráticos, que no se han interesado en su búsqueda. Gobiernos de “izquierdas” no han esclarecido que más de 12 personas seguimos DESAPARECIDOS, Enterrados, OLVIDADOS, en el frío suelo, inhóspito cubículo de una fosa común*



Otra ronda de chismes y embustes, que paga Francisco Espinosa.

*Información procedente del Mapa de Fosas de la Junta de Andalucía ( Dirección General de Memoria Democrática ) :*

_"En las elecciones del 36 ganó la coalición de derechas. Este pueblo representa uno de los casos más particulares de toda la provincia. La Guardia Civil se sublevó el día 18, armando inmediatamente a los derechistas. Pero las autoridades de Unión Republicana, Izquierda Republicana y PSOE, se mantuvieron en sus puestos recibiendo su alcalde, Antonio García Leal, el apoyo de varios concejales de izquierdas. Es la propia corporación, sin poder alguno desde el 18, la que el día 22 llama al cercano pueblo de Pilas solicitando la llegada de la Columna por temor a una posible incursión de los izquierdistas de Almonte. Esta llegó el 24, siendo recibida con todos los honores en la plaza por las diversas autoridades, y salió de allí sin declarar el Bando de Guerra ni modificar la Corporación.

*Ninguna persona fue fusilada, ni de derechas pero lo más sorprendente es que tampoco de izquierdas.*

En la revista municipal de cultura, que se apunta anteriormente, se habla de fusilados en Hinojos que eran naturales de Almonte ( 13 personas por lo menos ). *Cuando estuvimos preguntando por el pueblo nos decían que no pasó nada de nada, que no sabían nada de esos fusilados, ni dónde estaban enterrados*. Al contactar con otras personas, dijeron que sí hubo una fosa pero que se quitó al hacer obras de ampliación en el cementerio y los restos fueron a un osario."_


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Sep 2019)

Aunque la situación actual de la política española , se parece mucho a aquél grupúsculo de marxistas, anarquistas, socialistas, separatistas, terroristas , invasores extranjeros y asesinos que inventaron la república con el fin de saquear España, podemos ver mucho más claro en la situación de VENEZUELA, cuando un gobierno corrupto no quiere dejar el poder. 
A lo largo de la historia ha habido fórmulas de echar a malos gobernantes , desde el asesinato del presidente ( Cuba, Irak, Libia, república dominicana, Haití , Rusia, Francia ...) el derrocamiento y huida del mandatario, que se vaya por su propia dimisión y los llamados golpes de estado que pueden ser bien recibidos por la población , o acabar en un baño de sangre. Todo depende de los recursos de los que dispongan los que están aferrados al poder. Los socialistas como todo el mundo sabe, financiaron la guerra con todo el oro y plata del banco de España e incluso robaron los cuadros del Museo del Prado e intentaron venderlos , pero obviamente , fueron invendibles. 

Si hubiesen dejado el poder, habría sido una transición política, una de tantas , sin ningún muerto. 

¿Cuántos golpes de Estado ha habido en España? - Saberia


----------



## Incorrezto (12 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> aquél grupúsculo de marxistas, anarquistas, socialistas, separatistas, terroristas , invasores extranjeros y asesinos



a centenar por categoria, ya no es un grupúsculo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Sep 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> a centenar por categoria, ya no es un grupúsculo.



No hay nada más antidemocrático que el gobierno de las minorías. 
Es precisamente lo contrario de la esencia de la democracia , de que sean la mayoría quien tome las decisiones .

En España hay 48 millones de habitantes.
*Podemos ha sacado poco más de 3 millones de votos. *
Podemos pide el ministerio de defensa, del interior, de justicia y de educación . 

Si en próximas fechas un *partido islamista* capta igualmente los 4 millones de votos de los musulmanes que viven en España, 
podría pedir lo mismo que los marxistas. NO ?


----------



## Gigatr0n. (12 Sep 2019)

Don Potettes dijo:


> El Partido Asesino va a por burbuja. No le gusta que nadie pueda leer la verdad.
> 
> El PSOE quiere meter 4 años de cárcel y 15 sin empleo a quien dude de ‘su’ memoria histórica • El Matinal



Si esa Ley y consecuente reforma del Código Penal se llevan a término, la democracia en España, una vez más, habrá llegado a su final, gracias a los mismos de siempre.


----------



## Incorrezto (12 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *En España hay 48 millones de habitantes.
> Podemos ha sacado poco más de 3 millones de votos. *
> Podemos pide el ministerio de defensa, del interior, de justicia y de educación .
> 
> Si en próximas fechas un *partido islamista*



jonvre si cuentas niños inmis y no votantes pues si, pero eso valdria para cuando gane el Frente Popular Trifachito con diez minolles también.

un partido islamista supongo que seria anticonstitucional. los Hermanos Musulmanes son una panda de terroristas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Sep 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> jonvre si cuentas niños inmis y no votantes pues si, pero eso valdria para cuando gane el Frente Popular Trifachito con diez minolles también.
> 
> un partido islamista supongo que seria anticonstitucional. los Hermanos Musulmanes son una panda de terroristas.



Según Rajoy, ninguna idea se puede prohibir, en referencia a los partidos independentistas catalanes y vascos. 
Mientras los islamistas no cometan atentados, no hay ninguna razón para prohibir su partido . no ?


----------



## Incorrezto (12 Sep 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Según Rajoy, ninguna idea se puede prohibir, en referencia a los partidos independentistas catalanes y vascos.
> Mientras los islamistas no cometan atentados, no hay ninguna razón para prohibir su partido . no ?



me da pereza intelectual discutir contigo...

los indepes respetan los derechos humanos, los islamistas no.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Sep 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> me da pereza intelectual discutir contigo...
> 
> los indepes respetan los derechos humanos, los islamistas no.



Las guerras de independencia ocurren cuando ambas partes pueden formar un ejército. 
A falta de ese factor decisivo, los independentistas están reclutando sicarios islamistas ,


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (12 Sep 2019)

*La MATANZA de enfermeras y trabajadores REPUBLICANOS del hospital de VALDEDIÓS, al menos 12 mujeres y 5 hombres, ellas VIOLADAS, Todos ASESINADOS por tropas franquistas en 1937*




El comandante Emilio Molina que mandaba a los soldados navarros de la 6ª Brigada Navarra carlista, ordenó liquidar a bayonetazos a 70 prisioneros republicanos en Caravidales el 19 de octubre de 1937. La tarde del 22 de octubre, estos asesinos encontraron al personal del Hospital Psiquiátrico ovetense de La Cadellada evacuados en el monasterio de Valdediós (Asturias): Enfermos, médicos, enfermeras, mantenedores, cocineros y limpiadoras, todos, o casi, afiliados a sindicatos y colaboradores del Socorro Rojo.
Al caer la noche, los militares se descontrolaron, forzaron a las mujeres del Hospital a cocinar una macabra cena, a bailar contra su voluntad, sus instintos se desmandaron en orgía de alcohol y abusos sexuales. Tras golpear y *violar* a las mujeres, los franquistas las condujeron, y a varios hombres, a rastras hasta un bosquecillo de castaños. El cura castrense, lejos de paralizar la matanza, bendijo la barbarie y ofreció confesión a las víctimas que, obligadas a cavar varias fosas, fueron fusiladas y reventados sus cráneos a balazos por sus verdugos. Una niña de 15 años y 14 enfermeras fueron violadas y asesinadas, así como 4 celadores del hospital. Antonio Lorenzo, hijo de la enfermera Conchita Moslares, asegura: ”..se llevarían sobre 33 personas, las obligaron a excavar fosas, acostarse en el fondo, y así los mataron. Después de eso los perros andaban desenterrando restos humanos y alguien los enterró mejor”.
La *Sociedad Cientifica Aranzadi*, los voluntarios que con ella colaboraron y los memorialistas asturianos de Todos los Nombres Asturias lograron exhumar 17 cuerpos en el año 2003. Hay 14 con el cráneo fracturado por disparos en la proximidad del oído, lesiones calificadas de violencia homicida. Son 12 mujeres y 5 hombres, 8 de ellos pertenecen con total certeza a las enfermeras *Rosa Flórez* y *Oliva Fernández*; a los enfermeros *Urbano Menéndez*, *Emilio Montoto* y *Antonio Piedrafita* muerto éste último de un tiro en la espalda mientras intentaba la fuga; a las limpiadoras *Claudia Alonso* y *Soledad Arias* y a la ayudante de cocina *Luz Álvarez Flórez*.
Aquel día desaparecieron para siempre otras 13 personas, las cuales deben estar en otra fosa aún por localizar. Eran las enfermeras *Julita Menéndez*, *María Teresa Martínez*, *Marian Solís* y *Pilar Quirós*; los enfermeros *David Cueva*, *Antonio González*, *Manuel Vallina*, *Antolín González* y *Casimiro García*; la limpiadora *Soledad Méndez*; la lavandera *Felicidad Álvarez*; la planchadora y costurera *Consuelo Iglesias*; y la cocinera *Francisca Vázquez*. Es probable que los restos de otros trabajadores del hospital de los que a partir de entonces no se volvió a tener noticia, estén entre los que se hallen cuando pueda encontrarse la 2ª fosa, de paradero ignoto.


----------



## klopec (12 Sep 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *La MATANZA de enfermeras y trabajadores REPUBLICANOS del hospital de VALDEDIÓS, al menos 12 mujeres y 5 hombres, ellas VIOLADAS, Todos ASESINADOS por tropas franquistas en 1937*




Vamos a reordenar el panfleto que nos defeca Bastardos y le aportaremos los datos reales :


- Desde el dia 22 hasta el 27, dia en que ocurren los hechos que nos ocupan, la convivencia entre las tropas nacionales y el personal sanitario rojo se desarrolla con la única novedad del traslado a Gijón de cinco personas al efecto de incoarles Consejo de Guerra. De los cinco sólo dos fueron 
ejecutados.

- Antonio Lorenzo, hijo de la empeada del Hospital Conchita Moslares, es el principal testigo de la versión "_oficial_" de lo que ocurrió aquel dia.

- El dia 26 *aparece un mensajero procedente de Oviedo con una lista de nombres*. Según A. Lorenzo el ordenanza consiguió sacar de la lista a su madre Conchita Moslares y ésta a una amiga. No sabemos ni cuántos ni quienes ni porqué del listado. Sí lo sabrá A. Lorenzo pero *eso bien que se lo cayó*.

- La única prueba de las presuntas violaciones y el banquete es el testimonio que alguién dió en loa años '70 a Anita, que ejercía de guía turístico. *ES SORPRENDENTE QUE NINGÚN SUPERVIVIENTE PRESENTE ESE DÍA EN EL HOSPITAL TUVIERA CONOCIMIENTO DE LOS HECHOS EN 80 AÑOS. Ninguno de los rojos que no fueron represaliados recordó nunca ningún banquete o violación masiva.*

Ésto nos recuerda a otra violación con banquete y posterior asesinato que ha quedado demostrado ser un fiasco, por lo menos en su versión oficial. *EL AGUAUCHO, de Preston. ( Hay un post anterior sobre esto ).*

- Posteriormente A. Lorenzo *reconoce que ni presenció las ejecuciones ni los hechos que ocurrieron con posterioridad*. Nos dice que se desmayó y, por tanto, que su testimonio procede de un tercero ( _o se lo inventó_ ) *NO SIENDO TESTIGO DIRECTO DE NINGÚN HECHO.*_
_
- Los testimonios del cura que oyó a otro cura hablar del banquete y que posteriormente se lo contó a Eduardo García en 2.002 no concuerda con los testimonios primarios y coincide a lo que contó a Anita la persona de la visita en los años '70. Bulo manifiesto,

- De los restos extraídos de la fosa común sólo se ha podido identificar al sr. Piedrahita. Se desconoce quiénes son el resto de personas fusiladas ni el motivo de dicha ejecución debido a que el sr. A. Lorenzo ( _que sí vió la lista_ ) no quiso hacerlo público. ( _Sus motivos tendría_ ).



Por tanto sí se hicieron ejecuciones en Valdediós pero *de ninguna manera en los términos que cacarea la propaganda roja*. Para carnicería puedes mirar los *más de 100 muertos civiles que los rojos dejaron sólo en Villaviciosa*._
*
*_


----------



## I. de A. (13 Sep 2019)

*Matanza republicana en la granja de torrehermosa (Badajoz) – Memoria Republicana*
El día 24 de septiembre de 1936 se produjo una macabra matanza a manos de milicianos. Las víctimas fueron las familias Gala y Llera. Los milicianos del Frente Popular asesinaron_ “desde el abuelo, Sebastián de la Gala Ortiz, de 78 años, hasta su nieta de dos años, María de las Nieves de la Gala Durán, y así hasta catorce miembros de la famliia, amén de las dos sirvientas y una hija de la costurera de once años. Los hombres jóvenes de la casa, Francisco, Ernesto y Felipe de la Gala Llera, ya habían sido asesinados semanas antes”_. La niña de dos años fue asesinada a golpes contra la pared o el suelo y luego de dieron un hachazo en la cabeza. Varias de las víctimas además de asesinadas y torturadas fueron violadas. Rosario de la Gala Llera sólo tenía 15 años. Las víctimas murieron a disparos, palizas y hachazos.

(Fuente “La otra memoria histórica”, de Nicolás Salas, editorial Almuzara, 2006)

Los autores son ahora considerados como defensores de la libertad y de la democracia. Los actuales dirigentes de sus partidos políticos y movimientos feministas no hacen ninguna proclama en condena de dichos asesinatos, infanticidio, torturas y violaciones.

Además se asesinaron otras muchas decenas de personas (un grupo importante fue presos de Fuente Obejuna) así como asaltada la iglesia, entre otros desmanes.

Lamentamos las imágenes que incorporamos que son solo dos de otras muchas (están en internet todas), pero es imprescindible para que a las víctimas se las recuerde como tales y a los asesinos y violadores, como responsables. En una de ella hemos tapado modestamente en solemne respeto a la víctima.






_Víctimas de la represión republicana_


----------



## I. de A. (13 Sep 2019)

*Exterminio en Madrid*

Publicado por Bremaneur



La muerte reciente de Santiago Carrillo ha hecho aflorar de nuevo la polémica sobre los asesinatos de Paracuellos, antes incluso de que se celebre su aniversario en noviembre. Esta polémica tiene un fondo ideológico y político. Apesta. En la red berrean los guerracivilistas y en la prensa gallean de nuevo los historiadores, sin que se distingan apenas unos de otros. Mal asunto. Casi nadie habla de los muertos, que es lo importante de verdad.

El debate sobre Paracuellos se plantea sobre dos falacias fundamentales. La primera tiene que ver con la responsabilidad original de los asesinatos, es decir, con los inductores de la masacre. Ángel Viñas, hablando del libro _El terror rojo_, de Julius Ruiz, plantea así la cuestión: «Ruiz es consciente de que la tesis hiperfranquista de que una incitación soviética (de la NKVD) a favor de la masacre “reduciría” la responsabilidad de los asesinos republicanos». Esto es falso, o en todo caso solo sirve para la batalla particular del guerracivilismo. Con su pan se lo coman. Teniendo en cuenta que los asesinatos los llevaron a cabo los comunistas y los anarquistas y que toda la Junta de Defensa era consciente de cómo se habían organizado las sacas sin que nadie hiciera nada por impedirlas hasta la llegada de Melchor Rodríguez, importa muy poco que la idea partiera de los rusos o de los españoles. Los comunistas se implicaron con entusiasmo en la masacre, los anarquistas también participaron y el resto fue incapaz de oponerse. No se asesina a dos mil quinientas personas en pocos días si se titubea o se cumplen órdenes con las que no se está de acuerdo.



La segunda falacia sobre el debate de los asesinatos de Paracuellos tiene que ver con su supuesta excepcionalidad: “Paracuellos aparece como norma en lugar de lo que realmente fue, una dramática excepción”. Los asesinatos masivos de noviembre no fueron una excepción, sino el punto final a una labor de exterminio iniciada desde los primeros días de la contienda. Las sacas habían comenzado antes y las llamadas a la limpieza de la retaguardia y al exterminio de los fascistas eran habituales en la prensa y en las consignas lanzadas por los cabecillas de los partidos. Por poner solamente algunos ejemplos de Mundo Obrero: “¡Limpiemos la retaguardia!” (portada del 28/7/36); “Es preciso exterminar rápidamente al enemigo, se esconda donde se esconda” (27/7/36); “La Dirección de Seguridad, de por sí sola, no está en condiciones de catalogar a los enemigos del régimen” (4/8/36); “¡Limpiad la retaguardia!” (7/8/36); “La consigna es: exterminio” (portada del 10/8/36); “¡Firmes, hasta exterminarlos!” (portada del 24/8/36); “La defensa de Madrid: es preciso limpiar la retaguardia” (26/9/36). Con titulares como estos en la prensa republicana y consignas semejantes dadas a la policía se podrían cargar varios volquetes. Por otro lado, convendría hablar de las checas oficiales, como la de Fomento. Todavía no hay un estudio serio sobre los asesinatos cometidos en ella. A más de uno le sorprenderían las estadísticas. No: Paracuellos fue una meta, no una excepción. La idea de que la excepcionalidad de Paracuellos se usa como norma para tapar los crímenes fascistas no merece mayor comentario. A nadie le gusta que le tomen por idiota.

El pasado día 21 cuatro historiadores publicaron en El País un artículo sobre los asesinatos de Paracuellos. En él insisten en las dos falacias fundamentales y profundizan la brecha entre dos supuestos bandos, dando lugar a que cualquier crítica razonada sea tachada inmediatamente de fascista si no concuerda con sus presupuestos. Les recuerdo, para que se hagan una idea del nivel de la disputa, que sobre éste y otros temas César Vidal sea uno de los historiadores más citados por Viñas en su libro _El escudo de la República_ y en otros tomos sobre sus estudios de la guerra.

Los autores establecen tres categorías para hablar de Paracuellos: contexto, chispazo para la acción y responsabilidades y supervisión.

El primer punto de su artículo se refiere al contexto. No voy a decir nada más que sustituyan esa palabra por “justificación”, que es la más adecuada para las pretensiones de los autores.






Alexander Orlov

El segundo y tercer punto se refieren al “chispazo”. Basándose en un informe de Vladimir Gorev, afirman que el “cerebro” de Paracuellos es Alexander Orlov. Viñas ha sostenido en algunos foros que el informe de Gorev admite otras interpretaciones (“Para mí es inequívoco, aunque reconozco que existen otras interpretaciones”). Exacto. Lo único que hace Gorev es alabar la labor de Orlov en la represión (como también agradece el trabajo de Mihail Koltsov y de Roman Karmen). En ningún caso sostiene que fuera Orlov quien planteara ni quien planeara Paracuellos. Por otro lado, hay un informe similar de Stepanov que agradece la labor hecha por el PCE. Como a Viñas no le sirve para sus presupuestos (véase la primera falacia), lo desecha argumentando que Stepanov, alias Moreno, posiblemente alias Schwarz, no estaba en España en 1936 y que “contó de oídas”. Aquí se puede replicar que Stepanov no podía contar de oídas, como si hubiese sabido de Paracuellos en la barra de un bar, sino directamente por los implicados, a los que por otro lado conocía de anteriores estancias en España (cosa que Viñas dice que no está demostrado, aunque hay varios testimonios de ello). Como pueden comprobar, no hay ni un solo documento que permita confirmar la responsabilidad de Orlov. Interpretaciones pueden hacerse las que se quieran.


Dolores Ibarruri, Pedro Checa (segundo por la izquierda, con gafas), a su lado Luis Cabo Giorla y José Díaz (sentado). Los tres últimos de la derecha: Antonio Mije, Manuel Delicado y Jesús Hernández. ¿Podría ser el alto del fondo Pedro Martínez Cartón?

En el cuarto punto se responsabiliza a Pedro Checa (Pedro Fernández Checa, como meticulosamente lo citan) de ser el enlace entre Orlov y los elementos comunistas que se encargaron de la logística de las matanzas. No podía ser otro, por su cargo, y tenía gran experiencia en la organización de las células clandestinas desde antes de la guerra. Ahora bien, resulta difícil creer que Pedro Checa moviera un solo dedo sin la aquiescencia de, al menos, el secretario general del PCE, José Díaz. La puesta en marcha de la masacre no es responsabilidad única de una sola persona, sino de todo un partido.







El general Miaja

Del quinto punto se puede decir que las primeras sacas tuvieron lugar mucho antes de la constitución de la Junta. Es cierto que todos sabían lo que se estaba haciendo. Miaja, por supuesto, y también Carrillo. Lo que se hizo con los presos era responsabilidad directa de Santiago Carrillo, Consejero de Orden Público.






Santiago Carrillo

El puntos seis, siete y ocho se insiste en la responsabilidad de Pedro Checa. Es innegable, y yo insisto en lo dicho dos párrafos más arriba. En la BF ya se le citó en 2009 en relación a Paracuellos. Por otro lado, ya era hora de que se hablara de los mandos que organizaron las sacas: Santiago Álvarez Santiago, Andrés Urresola, etc. También la BF fue pionera al aclarar estas responsabilidades y empiezo a estar hasta los cojones de que no se cite en ningún sitio (excepto aquí). El punto número 7 es curioso: como bien señaló Jon Juaristi, confirman que los comunistas infestaban la DGS desde el principio de la guerra. Su experiencia en la caza del fascista es incluso anterior a ésta, lo que desmiente la tesis de uno de los autores del artículo, Paul Preston, esgrimida en su libro _El Holocausto español_. También se desmiente la formulación de otro de los autores, Fernando Hernández, cuando en su libro _Guerra o revolución_achaca la responsabilidad de las matanzas a elementos “neocomunistas y anarquistas”. De neocomunistas nada de nada: comunistas de raza, corazón y pelotas.

El punto nueve es pura reflexión ideológica. Carrillo no tuvo mano a la hora de organizar las sacas, pero fue responsable de que se llevaran a cabo. Y si se le relaciona con más énfasis con Paracuellos cuanto más se acerca la Transición, quizá tenga que ver con que siempre negó haber sabido nada de lo que ocurrió en Madrid. Cargar la mano con Checa para desvincular a Carrillo no tiene ningún sentido. Carrillo jamás fue un transeúnte que pasara casualmente por allí.





Paracuellos, pintura de Carlos Sáenz de Tejada

El último punto y el epílogo no son más que la formulación exacta de la segunda falacia que he comentado anteriormente.

Por si alguien piensa que de Paracuellos ya se sabe todo, que es un tema manido y que ya se les ha rendido durante el franquismo suficiente homenaje a los muertos, les confirmo que hoy por hoy es imposible listar los nombres de los cerca de 2500 asesinados.


----------



## I. de A. (13 Sep 2019)

*Paracuellos, 7 de noviembre de 1936: Agentes de Stalin indujeron la matanza de presos sacados de las cárceles de Madrid – Jorge M. Reverte / El Pais*
5 NOV 2006 

Son decenas de hombres los que bajan de tres autobuses urbanos de línea, de los de dos pisos que han dejado su función de llevar a los madrileños a sus trabajos para transportar otra carga: presos de la cárcel de San Antón con destino a Paracuellos del Jarama, un pequeño pueblo situado a poco más de treinta kilómetros de la capital, muy cerca de la carretera de Barcelona. Al pie de un altozano donde se yergue la población, los presos son alineados y un numeroso grupo de milicianos, que han venido en camiones, comienza a disparar sobre ellos hasta que no queda ninguno con vida.

Son las ocho de la mañana del 7 de noviembre de 1936. Por la tarde del mismo día, el ritual se repite; al día siguiente por la mañana, los tiros suenan de nuevo. Cambian algunas cosas, cambia la procedencia del cargamento. Las víctimas vienen ahora de la cárcel Modelo.

La orden de la matanza vino de los agentes soviéticos. La ejecución, de convencidos y entusiastas comunistas y anarquistas

Las víctimas exceden los 2.000 hombres asesinados fríamente; fue la mayor vergüenza de la República y provocó un enorme escándalo internacional

Los cadáveres quedan abandonados, tirados por la llanura. Los vecinos del pueblo tienen que abrir fosas para enterrarlos, porque nadie se ha molestado en darles sepultura. A petición del alcalde, Eusebio Aresté, cuyo hijo Ricardo ha sido testigo de la primera tanda de fusilamientos, docenas de campesinos, acostumbrados a levantar la tierra a golpe de azada, abren zanjas para meter en ellas los cadáveres que empiezan a emitir un hedor insoportable. Suman muchos cientos, quizá lleguen al millar.
Pero el conteo no acaba ahí. En Torrejón de Ardoz, otro pueblo madrileño, se reproduce la misma ceremonia, aunque allí se les fusila directamente en una zanja abierta para otros fines, que tiene la ventaja de que sólo hay que rellenarla con la tierra aparcada a su costado. Un total que excede con creces la cifra de dos mil hombres asesinados fríamente cierra una estadística que será la mayor vergüenza de la República y provocará un enorme escándalo internacional. Eso le costará muy caro al régimen que intenta romper el bloqueo de unas democracias que identifican la palabra España con sangre. En el interior, lo sucedido apenas tiene trascendencia. De eso no se habla en las calles de Madrid, ni los periódicos lo cuentan, porque no se sabe, porque sólo hay rumores. Tampoco se sabe todavía en Valencia, donde el gobierno ha llegado la noche del 6 de noviembre, empujado por la necesidad de sustraerse a la amenaza de las tropas de Franco, que ya han llegado a los suburbios de la capital y parece cuestión de horas que se hagan con ella.
¿Quién lo sabe? Lo saben cientos de milicianos pertenecientes a las Milicias de Vigilancia de la Retaguardia (MIVR) y a las Milicias de Etapas, encargadas de vigilar las carreteras. Para matar a tanta gente hace falta mucha mano de obra. Lo empieza a saber también el cuerpo diplomático, encabezado por el encargado de Negocios de Argentina, Edgardo Pérez Quesada; Félix Schlayer, un alemán que trabaja para la de Noruega, y el representante de la Cruz Roja en Madrid, doctor Henny. A ellos les llegan noticias alarmantes y realizan investigaciones que les conducen a comprobar _in situ,_ la verdad de los rumores sobre las matanzas. Y lo saben algunos agentes soviéticos de la GRU, como el periodista y falso ciudadano mejicano Mijail Koltsov, enviado personal de Stalin a España y corresponsal de _Pravda._

Es seguro que lo saben también varios miembros de la dirección del Partido Comunista de España, como Antonio Mije y Pedro Checa. Checa ha sido quien ha designado a los policías que han encabezado los cortejos desde las cárceles hasta los lugares donde se han consumado los crímenes. Y lo sabe Segundo Serrano Poncela, también comunista, militante de las JSU, que firmará durante el mes de noviembre varias autorizaciones para hacer sacas de presos que acaban en fosas comunes.
No es muy reducido el número de personas que conocen los hechos. Sin embargo, setenta años después de producirse, aún no hay certeza absoluta sobre quién ordenó la matanza. Las investigaciones franquistas realizadas en los años inmediatos al final de la guerra, con confesiones extraídas bajo tortura y con evidentes errores de documentación, no sirvieron para aclararlo. Hasta comienzos de los años 80 no se pudo comenzar a calibrar la importancia cuantitativa de los hechos y la cadena de responsabilidades que se produjo. Ian Gibson reconstruyó los hechos por primera vez de una manera coherente en 1982. Javier Cervera elaboró el primer estudio coherente sobre el número y la identidad de las víctimas a finales de los 90. A principios de siglo, Ángel Viñas ha avanzado en el esclarecimiento trabajando sobre los archivos soviéticos. Y un documento encontrado por el autor de este reportaje en los archivos de la CNT ha permitido avanzar algo más. Los panfletos de César Vidal y Pío Moa no han hecho más que oscurecer la investigación.
Madrid es el día 7 de noviembre una ciudad desbaratada. Los moros y los legionarios se asoman a sus puertas, y las unidades de milicianos que la defienden apenas saben a quién tienen que obedecer. Desde las diez de la noche del día 6, hay una nueva autoridad, la Junta de Defensa de Madrid, presidida por el general José Miaja Menant y formada por representantes de todos los partidos políticos que apoyan al fugado gobierno de Francisco Largo Caballero. Entre las principales preocupaciones de la presidencia de la Junta no está, desde luego, la situación de las cárceles donde se hacinan ocho mil presos, repartidos entre la Modelo, San Antón, Porlier y Ventas, militares, religiosos, burgueses o, en general, sospechosos de pertenecer a organizaciones fascistas. Miaja y su jefe de Estado Mayor, el teniente coronel Vicente Rojo, bastante tienen con saber dónde están las unidades que pueden combatir y de dónde sacan balas para que puedan hacer funcionar sus fusiles.

Aún así, Miaja tiene que dedicar tiempo a constituir con los partidos políticos el nuevo gobierno de la ciudad. Lo hace a partir de las diez de la noche del día 6, y la reunión, con muchas interrupciones provocadas por la atención a los combates, se prolonga hasta altas horas de la madrugada.

En la junta recién constituida, la consejería de Orden Público recae sobre un joven de veintiún años recién afiliado al PCE, que dirige las Juventudes Socialistas Unificadas, JSU, llamado Santiago Carrillo; su segundo de a bordo es su camarada José Cazorla. El ministro de Gobernación, Ángel Galarza, y el director general de Seguridad, Manuel Muñoz, habían sido los primeros en irse de Madrid cuando el gobierno decidió su marcha. Carrillo y Cazorla heredan toda la autoridad sobre el orden público en la ciudad.

*Un chaval imberbe*

Otra de las consejerías, la de Industrias de Guerra, recae sobre un chaval casi imberbe, el anarquista Amor Nuño, cuyo segundo es el también cenetista Enrique García Pérez.
Una vez constituida la Junta, los cenetistas y representantes de las JSU se reúnen en un aparte y llegan a un acuerdo: hay que dividir a los presos en tres categorías. A los de la primera, compuesta por fascistas y elementos peligrosos, se les aplicará la muerte inmediata, “cubriendo la responsabilidad”, es decir, ocultando el origen de la decisión y el nombre de quienes la han tomado; a los de la segunda, los que tienen responsabilidades menores, se les enviará a Chinchilla, con todas las garantías; la tercera categoría, de la que forman parte los que no tienen responsabilidades, será ofrecida a los embajadores, serán puestos todos en libertad para demostrar el “humanitarismo” de la Junta. El acuerdo tiene un carácter tan decidido que durante la noche se produce la primera saca, la de San Antón. Luego, siguen las demás.
La decisión se toma al margen del general Miaja y de los representantes de los demás partidos y organizaciones presentes en el gobierno de la ciudad. Pero la alianza entre comunistas y libertarios resulta extraña. Son aliados ocasionales, por culpa del golpe franquista, pero se detestan. En ambas formaciones existe la obsesión por exterminar a los miembros de la derecha simpatizantes del golpe, con cuyos elementos militares, si Franco toma la ciudad, puede formar un cuerpo de ejército. ¿Por qué se alían?

*Alianza coyuntural*

La alianza es imprescindible para cumplir con los objetivos exterminadores. En primer lugar, los anarquistas necesitan a los comunistas porque controlan la consejería de Orden Público, la policía y todos los archivos con las listas de presos y sus responsabilidades. A la inversa, los comunistas necesitan a los libertarios porque éstos controlan las Milicias de Etapas. Los fusilamientos masivos no se pueden realizar en la ciudad y los anarquistas controlan las salidas de la capital.
Uno de los que toman la decisión, el cenetista Amor Nuño, se demuestra poco cauto: dentro de pocas horas dará cuenta en una reunión del Comité Nacional de la CNT del acuerdo con todo detalle. Él queda registrado en el acta, aunque silencia los nombres de quienes han participado en representación de las JSU de la Junta de Defensa. ¿Santiago Carrillo o José Cazorla? Jamás se sabrá. Carrillo negará siempre haber conocido tan siquiera que las matanzas se estaban produciendo, entre otras razones, porque carecía de competencias fuera del casco urbano. Él sólo tramitó la evacuación de los presos hacia Chinchilla. Luego, no supo nada más.

Pero hay, tiene que haber, más responsabilidades. Las JSU no tienen tanta autonomía como para tomar una decisión de semejante calibre. Y en esos días se mueve por Madrid un grupo de agentes soviéticos que tienen una auténtica obsesión por la liquidación física de los presos fascistas. Uno de ellos es un periodista lleno de energía que se desenvuelve como pez en el agua por los frentes y las oficinas gubernamentales. Se llama Mijail Koltsov y es un enviado personal del dictador soviético Josif Stalin. Koltsov es casi tan imprudente como Nuño, y va escribiendo un diario en el que describe esta obsesión, que le lleva a visitar a los máximos responsables del PCE para que hagan algo con esos presos. Pero cuando explica que la orden la da otro agente estalinista le identifica como Miguel Martínez, del que dice que también es un agente de la Internacional Comunista. De Martínez oye hablar mucha gente esos días, aunque nadie acaba por desvelar su auténtica identidad. Hoy, los archivos soviéticos, expurgados por Ángel Viñas y otros investigadores, están a punto de ofrecerla.
*



¿Quién es Martínez?

Hacer clic para expandir...


*Sin embargo, la identidad de Martínez es adjudicada por Gibson y muchos otros estudiosos al propio Koltsov. Y hay dos detalles importantes que conducen a coincidir con esa conclusión.


> El primero de ellos es la redacción del acuerdo entre los representantes de la CNT y de las JSU: la clasificación de los hombres y su destino es casi idéntica a la que los bolcheviques han utilizado en numerosas ocasiones para liquidar a sus enemigos. Molotov, el general ruso compañero de Stalin, utiliza una fórmula casi exacta para ordenar, según nos describe Simon Sebag Montefiore en su biografía del dictador, en enero de 1930, el exterminio de cientos de miles de _kulaks,_una imprecisa clase social que se refiere a los pequeños propietarios agrícolas.





> Pero hay más: cuando Mijail Koltsov regrese a la Unión Soviética desde España, Stalin le recibirá y bromeará con él en el reencuentro y le llamará “don Miguel”, en castellano. Luego, le preguntará que por qué no se ha pegado un tiro. Koltsov se había dedicado a denunciar desde Madrid a muchos otros bolcheviques.





> El poder que los soviéticos ejercen sobre el PCE en esos momentos tiene una lógica implacable: la dirección que lleva los destinos del partido en 1936 ha sido diseñada en la Unión Soviética, nombre por nombre. Y su política de Frente Popular es la que han pergeñado Stalin y el búlgaro Dimitrov. Los cuadros del PCE obedecen a Stalin como se obedece al máximo representante del proletariado mundial. Y su prestigio en el seno de la República proviene de un hecho fundamental: sólo la URSS está apoyando a la República, a través de la venta de armamento y del envío de asesores militares que, en ocasiones, como es el caso de los pilotos y los conductores de carros de combate, se implican en acciones de guerra. Sin la URSS, la República, que ha sido criminalmente abandonada a su suerte por Inglaterra y Francia, ya habría sido borrada del mapa por un ejército golpista que cuenta con el apoyo casi ilimitado de Alemania e Italia.





> Los franquistas han ido asesinando con gran frialdad a miles de personas en su avance sobre Madrid. Anarquistas y comunistas comparten una valoración moral que les lleva a una decisión paralela de terribles consecuencias: hay que exterminar a los fascistas presos.





> La orden de la matanza viene de los agentes soviéticos. La ejecución, de convencidos y entusiastas comunistas y anarquistas.





> Hace setenta años, el 7 de noviembre de 1936, más de dos mil presos comenzaron a escuchar los cierres de sus celdas al abrirse y cómo se pronunciaban sus nombres para rellenar las fosas comunes de Paracuellos y Torrejón.





> Este artículo apareció en la edición impresa del Domingo, 5 de noviembre de 2006


----------



## I. de A. (13 Sep 2019)

*Lo que pasó en Paracuellos* (el de verdad) – José Javier Esparza
elmanifiesto.com 09 de mayo de 2007


_El pueblo madrileño de Paracuellos del Jarama fue escenario de las mayores matanzas de presos políticos durante la guerra civil; en sus fosas reposan también otras muchas víctimas del Terror rojo asesinadas en otros lugares de la provincia, hasta un total de 5.000 personas. Fue allí, en Paracuellos, donde la Junta de Defensa republicana de Madrid decidió “evacuar definitivamente” a los presos. Este episodio ha sido detenidamente estudiado por José Javier Esparza en El Terror rojo en España, de inminente publicación en ediciones Áltera, libro del que Stanley Payne ha dicho que es la narración más completa sobre el Terror republicano (reserve su ejemplar aquí). Esto es lo que pasó en Paracuellos:_
JOSÉ JAVIER ESPARZA

}… La consigna es aniquilar a la “quinta columna” de Madrid, es decir, a los partidarios –reales o supuestos– del alzamiento que abarrotan las prisiones. El 1 de noviembre, el agente soviético Koltsov empieza a entrevistarse con los comisarios políticos de las unidades republicanas. Koltsov quiere acelerar la evacuación de los presos. Para el hombre de la NKVD, “evacuación” significa “exterminio”. Por lo que ha trascendido de aquella reunión, que no sería la última, no es posible decir que todos sus interlocutores lo entendieran de la misma manera, pero parece evidente que los responsables del orden público en la capital sí estaban en la misma posición: había que ejecutar a los “fascistas”.

Pasan los días y el cerco de las tropas nacionales sobre Madrid es angustioso: han tomado Campamento, Carabanchel, el Cerro de los Ángeles y Villaverde. El 5 de noviembre, unidades especiales del Quinto Regimiento, la unidad emblema del Partido Comunista, han empezado a controlar todas las salidas y accesos de Madrid: no es sólo una medida de protección, sino también un alarde de fuerza ante el propio conglomerado republicano. El Gobierno del Frente Popular decide abandonar la capital de España para instalarse en Valencia. El traslado comenzará el 6 de noviembre. A partir de este momento, los hechos se suceden de manera tan vertiginosa como elocuente. El jefe del Quinto Regimiento, Enrique Castro Delgado, recibe a Santiago Carrillo y otras personas de las Juventudes Socialistas Unificadas (entre ellos, Serrano Poncela y Cazorla) en el seno del Partido Comunista. Casi simultáneamente, Mijail Kolstov se entrevista con el comité central del PCE y le insta a ejecutar a los presos de las cárceles de Madrid. Acto seguido, Castro Delgado convoca al comisario del Quinto Regimiento y le dice: “Comienza la masacre. Sin piedad. La quinta columna de que habló Mola debe ser destruida antes de que comience a moverse. ¡No te importe equivocarte!”.

Esa tarde Carrillo y Cazorla se han entrevistado con Largo Caballero en el Ministerio de la Guerra y, después, con el comité central del PCE. Nadie ignora ya que el Gobierno se dispone a emprender la huida. En su lugar va a funcionar inmediatamente una Junta de Defensa integrada por todos los partidos del Frente Popular. La preside el general Miaja. La consejería de Orden Público se encomienda precisamente a los jóvenes recién ingresados en el PCE: Santiago Carrillo será el consejero; Cazorla, su suplente; Serrano Poncela, el lugarteniente de Carrillo con el cargo de Delegado de Orden Público.

En esos mismos momentos se presenta en la cárcel modelo de Madrid un contingente de policías y milicianos. Los testigos relatan que el edificio de la prisión estaba acordonado por los milicianos y, tras el cordón, era posible ver a centenares de presos, atados, embarcando en camiones y autobuses. Según los milicianos de guardia, la expedición se dirigía “hacia Levante”. Esa era, en efecto, la explicación oficial, pero no era lo que iba a pasar. Así lo relata la edición pública de la _Causa General_:

_“El 6 de noviembre de 1936 se presentaron en la Cárcel Modelo de Madrid policías, adscritos a la Dirección General de Seguridad, y milicianos de Vigilancia de Retaguardia, al mando del Inspector General, Federico Manzano Govantes, con una orden de libertad de presos, sin indicación de nombres ni de número; en autobuses de la Sociedad Madrileña de Tranvías se llevaron a los presos que tuvieron por conveniente, sacándolos atados, y los asesinaron en las inmediaciones de Paracuellos del Jarama y Torrejón de Ardoz. Al día siguiente, 7 de noviembre, se repitieron los mismos hechos, siendo asesinada una nueva tanda de reclusos. La orden de extracción de la Cárcel de todos estos reclusos fue firmada por el Director General de Seguridad, que dispuso que el Director de la Cárcel Modelo entregase a los portadores de dicha orden los presos que verbalmente le indicasen. Según declaración prestada en la Causa General por el funcionario de la Dirección General de Seguridad, D. Ángel Jiménez Bella, el mandato referido se extendió y firmó después de una conversación que con dicho Director general sostuvo la diputado socialista Margarita Nelken”._

No es sorprendente encontrar a Margarita Nelken en este episodio: la agitadora comunista disponía de su propio grupo de milicianos para ejecutar tareas represivas. En el zafarrancho de esos días de noviembre, alguien así podía imponer su autoridad sin demasiados problemas; en Madrid había incluso quien la daba por nueva responsable de orden público. Por eso, al caer la tarde del día 6 se dirige a ver a Manuel Muñoz y, tras halagarle con el argumento de que él es, en ese momento, la única autoridad en Madrid, obtiene una orden genérica de traslado de presos. De la declaración de Muñoz tras la guerra parece inferirse que éste dio aquellas órdenes por puro temor a los milicianos de la Nelken y en la seguridad de que los documentos carecerían de valor real. El hecho es que lo tuvieron.

También conocemos cuál era el tenor literal de esas órdenes oficiales dispensadas por Seguridad. Por ejemplo, esta, correspondiente a una saca de la Modelo, que, significativamente, no firma Muñoz: “Sírvase V.S. entregar a las milicias … a los detenidos comprendidos en la adjunta relación para su traslado al Penal de San Miguel de los Reyes. Madrid, 6 de noviembre de 1936, el subdirector, Vicente Girauta Linares”. Pero ninguna relación de detenidos acompañaba a la orden: la lista la confeccionaban _in situ_ los milicianos en la propia prisión, ficheros en mano. Son los ficheros que había dejado preparados el ministro Galarza. Esa misma noche, Galarza, que ha huido ya con el Gobierno camino de Valencia, se detiene en Tarancón y hacia la una de la madrugada telefonea a Serrano Poncela, el segundo de Carrillo en la recién constituida Junta de Defensa: quiere verificar que ha comenzado la “evacuación definitiva”. Así la consejería de Orden Público de la Junta de Defensa se habría limitado a recoger el testigo, ejecutando un exterminio previsto con anterioridad.

_¿Quién fue el culpable?_

Las versiones más proclives al Frente Popular, como la de Jorge Martínez Reverte, sirven una interpretación algo distinta de los hechos: subrayan la culpabilidad de los soviéticos, a través de Koltsov, en la decisión de los asesinatos masivos; defienden que el Gobierno desconocía los hechos y distribuyen la responsabilidad de la ejecución entre los comunistas y los anarquistas de la capital. Estas versiones nos remiten a la primera sesión de la Junta de Defensa, en esa misma noche del 6 de noviembre. En ella, sus miembros comunistas recién llegados de las Juventudes Socialistas Unificadas –Carrillo y compañía– se reúnen en un aparte con los miembros anarquistas de la Junta, capitaneados por Amor Nuño, y deciden acometer la “limpieza” de la retaguardia, a la que los agentes de Moscú venían instando desde días atrás.

La operación debía comenzar por una segregación de los presos políticos en tres categorías. La primera sería la de los “fascistas y elementos peligrosos”; a éstos había que aplicarles la muerte inmediata, “cubriendo la responsabilidad”, vale decir ocultando el origen de la decisión y el nombre de quienes la habían tomado. La segunda categoría será la de presos con responsabilidades menores; a éstos habría que enviarlos a la prisión de Chinchilla (Albacete). La tercera categoría estaría integrada por quienes no tenían responsabilidades políticas; éstos serían puestos en libertad para ofrecer a los embajadores extranjeros un prueba del “humanitarismo” de la Junta de Defensa. Sin embargo, por presión soviética, la consejería de Orden Público terminará eliminando a presos de todas las categorías, contra lo acordado con Amor Nuño. Los anarquistas, por su parte, esgrimen las actas de la Junta de Defensa de Madrid para demostrar que toda la responsabilidad sobre la eufemísticamente llamada “evacuación” de los presos recayó sobre el núcleo comunista de Orden Público, sin intervención de la CNT. Fue efectivamente esa consejería de Orden Público, sucesora administrativa de la Dirección General de Seguridad, la que se hizo cargo de las nuevas sacas y las matanzas masivas. El comunista Ramón Torrecilla, miembro del consejo, lo declara así en la _Causa General:

“La noche del 6 al 7 de noviembre tuvo aviso el declarante de que iba a ser nombrado vocal del Consejo de la dirección general de Seguridad (nuevo organismo que entonces se creaba) y aunque hasta el día 10 del mismo mes no recibieron él y los demás consejeros sus nombramientos escritos, expedidos por Santiago Carrillo, ya en la madrugada del 7 de noviembre celebró con otros consejeros una reunión y a partir de este momento empezó a funcionar aquel Consejo (…) Serrano Poncela (delegado de Orden Público) tenía que ir a despachar diariamente con el consejero de Orden Público en la oficina de éste. Además, Santiago Carrillo iba con frecuencia a conferenciar con Serrano Poncela. Se llevaba en la Dirección General de Seguridad un libro registro de expediciones de presos para asesinarlos. Calcula el declarante que fueron alrededor de 20 ó 25 las efectuadas, de ellas cuatro de la cárcel Modelo, cuatro o cinco de la de San Antón, seis a ocho de la de Porlier; seis a ocho de la de Ventas. Le parece que de la cárcel Modelo se extrajeron para matar alrededor de mil quinientos presos”_.

_La mecánica del exterminio_

Probablemente la noticia de estos sucesos habría tardado meses en trascender si no hubiera mediado la intervención de un diplomático de la legación noruega, Félix Schlayer, que de manera casi fortuita cobró conocimiento de lo que estaba pasando. Es verdad que el cuerpo diplomático acreditado en Madrid conocía perfectamente la intensidad de la persecución política desatada por el Frente Popular, pues varios miles de personas habían buscado refugio precisamente en las embajadas y consulados, y la embajada británica, por ejemplo, ya había emitido alguna nota de protesta oficial por las sacas de octubre. Pero nadie podía imaginar que los presos políticos estuvieran siendo excarcelados y asesinados masivamente. Ahora bien, Schlayer llevaba tiempo ocupándose de uno de esos presos: Ricardo de la Cierva (padre del historiador), que era abogado de la legación noruega. Y así Schlayer supo de las sacas y las matanzas masivas. Schlayer visitó al presidente de la Junta de Defensa de Madrid, general Miaja, ante quien denunció las sacas; Miaja le prometió ocuparse del asunto y le dio las mayores garantías sobre la seguridad de los presos. Lo mismo hizo el diplomático ante Santiago Carrillo, quien igualmente dijo ignorarlo todo acerca de las matanzas masivas. Es difícil creer que Miaja y, sobre todo, Carrillo ignoraran a fecha 7 de noviembre el auténtico destino de las expediciones de presos. En todo caso, a partir de aquella fecha ya lo supieron. Y las sacas continuaron.

En efecto, en la noche del 7 al 8 de noviembre continuó la matanza de presos en Madrid. Los autobuses seguían dirigiéndose a Paracuellos, pero el número de muertos era tan elevado que ya no había espacio en las fosas para albergar más cadáveres. Los cadáveres acumulados en las matanzas anteriores seguían sobre el campo, envueltos en sangre. Los vecinos del pueblo de Paracuellos fueron obligados, pistola en mano, a cavar nuevas zanjas; hasta ellas fueron arrastrados los cadáveres, amontonados, mediante cuerdas y garfios, a fuerza de mulas. Y las nuevas víctimas, el día 8, fueron llevadas a otro lugar: Soto de Aldovea, junto a Torrejón de Ardoz, donde los presos eran fusilados o ametrallados al borde de una gran acequia y allí mismo sepultados. De esta acequia fueron exhumados tras la guerra 414 cadáveres.
En conjunto, la cifra de presos asesinados durante el mes de noviembre superará los 2.500. Entre el 7 de noviembre y el 4 de diciembre de 1936 “sacan” de la cárcel de San Antón a unos 1.000 presos; 400 serán fusilados. De la saca de la cárcel Modelo, el 7 de noviembre, matan a 970. De Porlier sacan entre el 18 de noviembre y el 4 de diciembre a 561 presos, de los que fusilan a 318 como mínimo. Las sacas durante la etapa de Carrillo como responsable de Orden Público se traducen en un mínimo de 2.000 muertos. Pero esta cifra comprende sólo a las víctimas que figuran en las relaciones de las cárceles; otras muchas nunca figuraron en ninguna lista.

En cuanto al método para perpetrar estos crímenes, no fue en modo alguno discreto. El principal testimonio al respecto es el del policía Álvaro Marasa, que declaró ante la _Causa General_ el 7 de noviembre de 1939. Según el testigo Marasa, las víctimas eran seleccionadas por el delegado de Orden Público, Serrano Poncela, bajo el efugio de órdenes de traslado. Al caer la tarde, los presos, previamente despojados de cualquier objeto personal, salían maniatados de las cárceles, en convoyes de autobuses escoltados por milicianos. Cuando llegaban al lugar de la ejecución, se los hacía descender formando largas filas. Allí aguardaban cientos de milicianos, sobre todo comunistas y anarquistas, traídos expresamente desde la capital, que se relevaban en los piquetes de ejecución.
(…)
_Las pruebas de la acusación_

Hoy es indiscutible la culpabilidad directa de Santiago Carrillo y, más extensamente, del Partido Comunista de España en los crímenes de Paracuellos, Torrejón y otros lugares de la provincia de Madrid durante aquellas semanas. Es algo que señalan sin ambages historiadores pro republicanos como Gibson y Cabanellas. No en vano Carrillo fue cesado de su cargo el 24 de diciembre de 1936 –junto con Serrano Poncela– y sustituido por Cazorla. Las pruebas de convicción sobre la culpabilidad comunista son abrumadoras. Además de los testimonios mostrados en la _Causa General_ y de las decisivas actas de la Junta de Defensa de Madrid, hay numerosos testigos que confirman la responsabilidad de Carrillo en la “limpieza” de la retaguardia, es decir, en el exterminio de los prisioneros.
(…)
Paracuellos ya había sido escenario de fusilamientos desde el principio de la guerra. Hoy, según la Hermandad de Nuestra Señora de los Mártires de Paracuellos, hay enterradas en este cementerio unas 4.200 víctimas totalmente identificadas –sin exhumar– procedentes de las cárceles de Ventas, Porlier, San Antón y la Modelo. Otras víctimas caídas en distintos lugares de Madrid fueron exhumadas tras la guerra e inhumadas también en Paracuellos, elevando la cifra a 4.900. Conviene precisar que no es posible saber el número exacto de personas enterradas en Paracuellos ni tampoco es factible su identificación completa. Tampoco se sabrá nunca el número preciso de los allí asesinados. Por comparación de informaciones y contraste de las distintas fuentes, el número de víctimas enterradas hoy en aquel paraje puede evaluarse en torno a las 5.000, quizá más, entre víctimas identificadas y sin identificar.

Para la credibilidad internacional del Gobierno del Frente Popular, las matanzas de Paracuellos fueron un golpe durísimo. Y para la posteridad, estos crímenes acercan el Terror rojo español a los procedimientos empleados por los comunistas, antes y después de 1936, en otros lugares de Europa.~


----------



## I. de A. (13 Sep 2019)

*Segunda Guerra Mundial: Así apoyó La Pasionaria la invasión de Polonia por Hitler y Stalin en la Segunda Guerra Mundial – Manuel P. Villatoro / ABC*

*En 1940, Dolores Ibárruri publicó un artículo en el que cargaba contra Gran Bretaña y Francia por defender a una «república de campos de concentración»*






SeguirManuel P. Villatoro@ABC_Historia
Actualizado:04/09/2019 14:45h

Si hay algo que demuestra el estudio de la historia es que los grises priman sobre el blanco y el negro. El relativisimo de los no documentados, dicen unos; aunque prefiero definir este fenómeno como la cautela de aquel que conoce la inmensidad y los entresijos del pasado. Sea por la causa que sea, la realidad es que el paso del tiempo ha dejado algunas paradojas dignas de los Monty Python. Y una de ellas fue la defensa a ultranza que Dolores Ibárruri, la idealizada Pasionaria en nuestra triste y castiza Guerra Civil, hizo de la invasión de Polonia por parte de la URSS. La contradicción es mayor si cabe al saber que la dirigente comunista seguía los preceptos de un Stalin que había firmado un pacto secreto con la Alemania nazi de Adolf Hitlerpara repartirse el país una vez iniciada la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

Ibárruri se deshizo en improperios contra Polonia, y en alabanzas hacia la URSS, en el primer número del semanario «España Popular», editado el 18 de febrero de 1940 en México. Un periódico que Pablo Jesús Carrión (autor del dossier «La delegación del PCE en México, 1939-1956») define como «una publicación periódica» que los «militantes de base» del Partido Comunista de España elaboraban al otro lado del charco y que hacía las veces de medio de difusión de las ideas oficiales de su organización. El artículo de Pasionaria, que contó con una llamada en la misma portada, fue extenso e incluyó afirmaciones tales como que «los trabajadores de todos los países han saludado con entusiasmo la acción libertadora del Ejército Rojo sobre el territorio del antiguo Estado de los terratenientes polacos».

*De la mano*

Pero vayamos paso a paso. Encontrar las causas que resultaron en la escritura de este artículo nos obliga a dirigir la vista hacia el verano de 1939. Fue entonces cuando un efusivo Hitler puso sus ojos en Polonia después de haber conquistado -entre otras, y bajo la inactividad de las potencias internacionales- Checoslovaquia y Austria. Ansiaba recuperar Danzig, la ciudad que el Tratado de Versalles había arrebatado a su país tras la Gran Guerra. Sin embargo, sabía que para ello debía neutralizar a la potente URSS (la única dispuesta a hacerle frente) mediante un pacto de no agresión. Ni las diferencias ideológicas evitaron que ambas naciones se reunieran.





Dolores Ibárruri

El 23 de agosto de 1939, Joachim von Ribbentrop y Viacheslav Mólotov, ministros de Asuntos Exteriores de nuestros dos países protagonistas, rubricaron un tratado de no agresión que contaba con siete clausulas públicas y varias secretas. En ellas se comprometieron a que el acuerdo se extendiera durante diez años; a que «ninguna de las dos participarán en agrupaciones de potencias que de alguna forma estén dirigidas directa o indirectamente contra la otra parte» y (entre otras tantas cosas) a repartirse Europa en dos áreas de influencia «en el caso de que se produjesen modificaciones político-territoriales». Es decir, en el momento en el que comenzara la contienda.

El despropósito se cumplió y el mismo Stalin (presente en la reunión y contrario al régimen nacionalsocialista) brindó alegre por el acuerdo. Otro tanto le pasó a un Hitler que llegó a calificar al soviético de «líder extraordinario» a pesar de que, en sus palabras, también era brutal. Podían (que no debían) estar contentos, pues -aunque el pacto se extendió diecisiete meses e incluyó la cesión de materias primas y viajes científicos entre ambos países- a corto plazo habían establecido que se repartirían Polonia tras el inicio de las hostilidades. Para aquellos escépticos basta con recordar que, cuando Mólotov se reunió con el embajador polaco y este le advirtió que, en caso de guerra, los aliados acudirían en su ayuda, el ministro le dio una respuesta tan tajante como poco halagüeña: «Bueno, ya veremos».

*Propaganda comunista*

Más allá de la reacción internacional, la realidad puso de manifiesto que Hitler y Stalin ansiaban dividirse Polonia. El 1 de septiembre de 1939 lo demostró el primero cuando hizo que sus divisiones cruzasen la frontera con el objetivo de aplastar Varsovia. El 17 de ese mismo mes, los asfixiados defensores vieron como el ejército soviético cruzaba la frontera oriental de su país para unirse a las tropas del Führer. «Los polacos no disponían en esta franja de fuerzas organizadas para proteger la frontera, y los rusos avanzaron sin apenas oposición. Tan solo sufrieron 700 bajas», explica a ABC Jesús Hernández, autor (entre otras tantas obras) de la nueva y flamante «Esto no estaba en mi libro del Tercer Reich» (Almuzara, 2019).




Invasión ssoviética de Polonia

Poco le importó al camarada supremo que Gran Bretaña y Francia hubiesendeclarado la guerra al Tercer Reich el 3 de septiembre.

En todo caso, y en virtud de este pacto, Stalin ordenó a sus seguidores internacionales (los partidos comunistas ubicados en media Europa) endulzar el pacto de no agresión del 23 de agosto y afirmar, día sí y noche también, que las culpables de la contienda eran Francia y Gran Bretaña debido a su política de apaciguamiento. El Partido Comunista Francés fue uno de los que más esfuerzos puso en ello, como bien demuestra el titular que se publicó en el periódico «L’Humanité» (bajo la dirección de la organización) el 25 de agosto de 1939: «La acción de la Unión Soviética con el pacto de no agresión con Alemania ayuda a reafirmar la paz general».

*Contra los Aliados*

Ibárruri se unió a las premisas enviadas desde Moscú y escribió un extensísimo artículo titulado «La social-democracia y la actual guerra imperialista» en el mencionado periódico «España Popular». Sus primeras líneas las dedicó, a semejanza de sus colegas galos del Partido Comunista Francés, a cargar contras las grandes potencias aliadas, las vencedoras de la Gran Guerra, por no haber intervenido en la Guerra Civil española en favor de la Segunda República.

_«La sangrienta experiencia de la derrota del pueblo español, derrota organizada de manera sistemática por los gobiernos reaccionarios de Francia e Inglaterra, ayudados en su criminal tarea por los jefes de la Socialdemocracia, puede servir en estos momentos como un rayo de luz que ponga de relieve la mentira de los motivos con que hoy se arrastra a los pueblos en una guerra imperialista»._




La Pasionaria y Díaz aplaudiendo al camarada Antón durante el acto celebrado en el Monumental Cinema

La dirigente comunista en el exilio no se detenía en este punto. Sin pelos en la lengua, acusaba al «imperialismo inglés» y a la «burguesía francesa» de «llevar a la muerte» a miles de españoles. «Los que hoy levantan la bandera de la “democracia” son los principales culpables de la derrota de la República española», añadía. No solo eso, sino que también acusaba a los dirigentes de ambos países de haber traicionado «el pacto firmado en el año 1933 entre la República francesa y la República española, por el cual se comprometía la primera a vender a España todas las armas que necesitase en cualquier momento». En sus palabras, el presidente Léon Blum obvió haber rubricado aquello, aunque sí recordó la cláusula que obligaba a «España a no comprar armas a ningún otro país».

Por ello, además de por el seguimiento de ambas naciones de la llamada «política de no agresión» del premier Neville Chamberlain (mantenerse al margen de la contienda librada en la Península), La Pasionaria arremetía a su vez contra la «Socialdemocracia» europea. Y no solo eso, sino que afirmaba que esta corriente había provocado, de forma premeditada, la caída de la Segunda República en un vano intento de evitar una contienda general y de favorecer el derrumbe de -según ella- la única corriente que abogaba por resistir hasta el final contra Francisco Franco: la comunista.

«Todos los jefes socialdemócratas que llegaron a España llevaban el mismo objetivo, ver cómo se podía luchar contra el Partido Comunista»

_«Todos los jefes socialdemócratas que llegaron a España llevaban el mismo objetivo, que es el de la burguesía de todos los países: ver cómo se podía luchar contra el Partido Comunista, por su inquebrantable posición de lucha y de resistencia ante los agresores, y convencer a los dirigentes socialistas, entre ellos a los a los Presidentes de los distintos Gobiernos y a los ministros socialistas, de la necesidad de terminar la guerra, entregando España al fascismo. Y así ocurría que la resistencia heroica del Ejército y del pueblo español ponía frenéticos a los jefes de la socialdemocracia, porque esta resistencia rompía todos sus planes y hacía disminuir su personalidad y su valía ante sus amos, los Chamberlain y los Daladier, la City de Londres y la Banca de París»._

*Críticas a Polonia*

Tras estas agrias críticas, Pasionaria cargó tintas contra la misma Polonia que, menos de un año antes, había sucumbido a Hitler y Stalin. En un apartado titulado «El miedo a la revolución», afirmaba que «los ardientes “pacifistas” y los partidarios de la política de “no intervención”» sí habían abandonado las premisas esgrimidas poco antes para, fusiles mediante, ayudar a los polacos. «Los portavoces socialdemócratas del imperialismo inglés y francés repiten cada día que hacen la guerra para “restaurar la Polonia”, en nombre de la democracia y “del derecho de los pueblos», escribió. Lo más sangrante, según sus palabras, es que, en contra de lo que sucedía en la Segunda República, en este país «millones de ukranianos, bielorrusos y judíos ni siquiera tenían el derecho de hablar libremente su idioma, y vivían en condiciones de parias».

_«Ellos defienden un régimen que destrozaba la cultura de pueblos enteros, y abandonaban a los defensores de la cultura del pueblo español. Los hombres de la socialdemocracia, al servicio del gran capital, se atreven a llamar democrático al Estado polaco, el que fue cárcel de pueblos, donde el obrero no tenía derecho a organizarse libremente, donde el proletariado polaco llevaba la misma existencia de esclavos que el resto de los pueblos oprimidos. Ellos se declaraban solidarios con los gobernantes de la Polonia reaccionaria, desaparecida sin honor y sin gloria, porque los terratenientes polacos, los coroneles venales y que formaban su gobierno y que no representaban la voluntad del pueblo polaco -que no tenía ni voz ni voto para decidir sus destinos-, representaban, sin embargo, los intereses de los banqueros y grandes capitalistas de Londres y París»._




Portada de España Popular

Pasionaria esgrimía también que Francia y Gran Bretaña solo habían acudido en ayuda de Polonia porque el país hacía las veces de «cordón sanitario» frente a la Unión Soviética y, llegado el momento, también de lanzadera para atacar el «país del socialismo». No solo eso, sino que argumentaba que los Aliados habían creado la zona de forma artificial en el Tratado de Versalles con este objetivo y que la habían dejado en manos de «terratenientes y coroneles».

En el artículo también achacaba a Polonia la creación de centros de reclusión. «¡La Polonia de ayer, cárcel de pueblos, República de campos de concentración, de gobernantes traidores a su pueblo, que estaba constituida a la imagen de la democracia de los Blum y Citrine!», escribía. No tenía constancia, parece ser, de los gulags que Stalin había establecido y se olvidaba de la hambruna provocada por el gobierno soviético que había acabado, entre 1932 y 1933, con millones de muertos en Ucrania. «La socialdemocracia llora sobre la pérdida de Polonia, porque el imperialismo ha perdido un punto de apoyo contra la Unión Soviética, contra la patria del proletariado. Llora por la pérdida de Polonia, porque los ukranianos, bielorrusos, trece millones de seres humanos, han conquistado su libertad. Como durante la guerra de España, ellos se encuentran hoy al lado de los enemigos de la Humanidad», completaba.

Pasionaria acababa esta parte del artículo con dos frases lapidarias: «Ningún obrero consciente podrá tomar voluntariamente las armas en defensa de la Polonia reaccionaria. Los trabajadores de todos los países han saludado con entusiasmo la acción libertadora del Ejercito Rojo sobre el territorio del antiguo Estado de los terratenientes polacos»


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (13 Sep 2019)

Si se mataba cerdos fascistas no cuenta, no son personas


----------



## Chino Cudeiro (13 Sep 2019)

grom dijo:


> Que hay que desclasificar? El "gobierno republicano" repartio armas a los sindicatos y juventudes socialistas.
> Lo que siguio, en Madrid, fue un genocidio.



Que va, que va: eso son invenciones del facherío...... 
De la PSOE para abajo en la escala de rojerío, todos han sido siempre unos santos.


----------



## Incorrezto (13 Sep 2019)

no sabes ni lo que cuelgas, yo si me he leido BF

y la urss no invadió polonia, polonia fué invadida por los nazis y la urss retomó sus fronteras.


----------



## I. de A. (13 Sep 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> no sabes ni lo que cuelgas, yo si me he leido BF
> 
> y la urss no invadió polonia, polonia fué invadida por los nazis y la urss retomó sus fronteras.



me da pereza intelectual discutir contigo...


----------



## Incorrezto (13 Sep 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> me da pereza intelectual discutir contigo...



no es discusión intelectual, es una afirmación; yo he seguido BF y tu lo copias sin saber que es.


----------



## I. de A. (13 Sep 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> no es discusión intelectual, es una afirmación; yo he seguido BF y tu lo copias sin saber que es.



Claro, claro, listillo...
(Las afirmaciones se pueden discutir.)
Deberías agradecer todo lo que te enseñamos aquí, que tú sólo pastabas en los lugares comunes.


----------



## I. de A. (13 Sep 2019)

* El romance de Alberti y María Teresa León con Stalin: cuando la URSS era “el mejor país del mundo” – David Barreira / El Español*








María Teresa León y Rafael Alberti, en la estación de Moscú en 1933. Fundación Rafael Alberti
*CULTURA COMUNISMO, VIAJES Y MEMORIAS*

El matrimonio formado por el poeta y la escritora viajó en varias ocasiones a Rusia. En 1937 se entrevistaron durante dos horas con el líder soviético.
La editorial Renacimiento recupera ahora las crónicas escritas por León en un pequeño volumen titulado ‘El viaje a Rusia de 1943’.
9 enero, 2019 03:11
David Barreira  @davidbr94
Al bajar del vagón, en la estación de ferrocarril de Moscú, una estampa blanca recibe a María Teresa León y Rafael Alberti. No se trata de nieve cuajada, sino de una muchedumbre con mayoría de vestidos blancos. Es agosto de 1934 y el calor se funde en la URSS con el aparente bienestar de la gente. Los soviéticos “están tostados”, relata la escritora. “Parece que llegamos a una playa de moda”. Pero el rojo de la revolución, de la bandera, del Ejército, de los soldados que “van también impecablemente inmaculados”, lo sigue inundando todo.
Fue ese el segundo viaje a Rusia del matrimonio, invitado por la Organización Internacional de Escritores Revolucionarios (MORP) al Congreso de Escritores Soviéticoscelebrado en Moscú entre el 17 de agosto y el 1 de septiembre de 1934. La ciudad, en tan solo dos años, había cambiado de traje. León camina sorprendida topándose con las novedades que contemplan sus ojos a simple vista: hay de todo, desde tiendecillas rebosantes de víveres hasta zapatos lujosos y sombreros de paja, reflejo de la efectividad de los planes quinquenales.

“En la calle y en el teatro y en todos los sitios de reunión se siente esta igualdad moral de los hombres. Iguales auténticamente en la manera de sentirse ciudadanos soviéticos. Porque hay un nivel de vida y alegría auténtico también. Nosotros notamos la diferencia de las masas del invierno de 1932 y las actuales. La tensión del esfuerzo ha cedido”, narra la integrante de la Generación del 27.



María Teresa León habla con los alumnos de la Residencia Infantil Internacional número 2. Moscú 1933.
Las ocho crónicas que María Teresa León escribió para el periódico _Heraldo de Madrid_ como enviada especial al Congreso de Escritores Soviéticos, en el que se discute sobre el realismo socialista, sobre una “literatura que educa a las masas”, las recupera ahora la editorial Renacimiento en un pequeño volumen editado por la investigadora Ángeles Ezama Gil bajo el título de _El viaje a Rusia de 1934_. Se trata de un conjunto de relatos —al que se suma un reportaje en tres entregas para la revista francesa _Regards_— de las costumbres soviéticas, de los avances alcanzados en la URSS gracias al socialismo.


La infancia y el folclore, la relevancia de la aviación y los progresos económicos, las travesías por el Cáucaso y el regreso hasta el golfo de Nápoles… son todos estos temas que se encadenan en los textos de la autora de _Memoria de la melancolía_, y que conforman una imagen idílica del paraíso del comunismo, donde “las relaciones humanas se han acentuado a través de la lucha y el trabajo. Aquí no se piensa en qué clase social encasillar la amabilidad con el presentado. La mano se tiende a todas las manos”. Una visión que comenzó a agrietarse años más tarde, tal y como reconocería en sus memorias.

*El cara a cara con Stalin*

En su primer viaje, en el invierno de 1932 y de tres meses de duración, Alberti y León ya habían quedado prendados de la revolución proletaria, de la realización física de las convicciones comunistas que se respiraban en las calles de Moscú. El destello no se apagó en sus dos siguientes periplos por la URSS, en 1934 y en 1937, cuando conocieron en persona al camarada Stalin, el líder que “habla para los que necesitamos fe, esperanza y paz”, “aquel hombre extraordinario que sonreía (y) era la historia viva de cómo se forja un nuevo mundo”.

El romance de Alberti y León con Stalin, el cabecilla del “país más próspero y lleno de posibilidades del mundo”, fue total, según se desprende de los relatos de la escritora de novelas, obras de teatro, cuentos y guiones cinematográficos, que moriría combatiendo el olvido. “Stalin nos contemplaba atentamente, y yo miraba sus manos blancas, nobles, leales; manos de hombre de pensamiento, manos que decían, más que sus ojos, el carácter tenaz y perseverante necesario al jefe de un pueblo”.




María Teresa León y Rafael Alberti (i) en el Kremlin en 1933.
La visita del matrimonio al Kremlin se produjo en plena Guerra Civil, por lo que el recuerdo de la España fracturada estaba muy presente. En el despacho del líder soviético había espacio para un mapa de la Península, y conocía con precisión su geografía, desde Trijueque a Jarama, así como los nombres de los generales republicanos. “España está en la vanguardia del mundo”, le confesó Stalin a Alberti y a León en una conversación que comenzó “como casi siempre es inevitable en un país de nieve cuando los viajeros vienen del sur, por alusiones al frío”.

Al encuentro con Stalin dedicó María Teresa León varios artículos —tres en concreto, publicados en la revista francesa _Ce Soir_, en el diario _Ahora_ y en la revista mexicana _España Popular_—, también recogidos en _El viaje a Rusia de 1934_. Estaba totalmente cegada por la emoción, deslumbrada por la figura del “hombre que se convierte en vuestro amigo en cuanto os ha estrechado la mano”: “Los ojos nos miraban con bondad, como si esa afectuosa deferencia fuese dirigida muy a lo lejos al pueblo combatiente de España”.

“Dos horas y veinte minutos permanecimos sentados frente a él”, escribió León en 1937. “Dos horas y veinte minutos ante la viva lección política sin debilidades ni claudicaciones que representa el camarada Stalin”. “Las dos horas más agudas de emoción para España” y para la pareja de grandes valedores de la democracia y la libertad.


----------



## I. de A. (13 Sep 2019)

*El timo de Guernica – Jesús Lainz*
*Pero no se comprende bien por qué España ha de pedir perdón por semejante cosa. ¿Acaso era el bando llamado nacional el que representaba a España?*












Es casi una vulgaridad repetirlo, de tan repetido que está. Pero si hay un caso que demuestra lo atinado de aquella frase sobre la verdad como la primera víctima de las guerras, ese caso es, sin duda, el del bombardeo de Guernica hace ahora ochenta años. Porque aquel bombardeo no fue ni el primero ni el último ni el más importante ni el más letal de la Guerra Civil, de no importa qué bando, pero sin duda fue, y sigue siendo, el más conocido en todo el mundo por la propaganda posterior y, fundamentalmente, por el hecho de que Picasso pintase sobre él uno de los cuadros más famosos de todo el siglo XX.

En aquel abril de 1937 las tropas nacionales avanzaban hacia un Bilbao en el que los peneuvistas de José Antonio Aguirre maniobraban a espaldas de sus aliados republicanos para traicionarlos y rendirse por separado; Mola y Franco libraban su pulso particular para demostrar quién mandaba más; y aviadores italianos y alemanes hacían su guerra en ocasiones algo desconectados del mando nacional.

_Una de las cuestiones más debatidas ha sido la de si Guernica podía ser considerado objetivo de interés militar o no. La propaganda republicana insistió en la respuesta negativa para denunciar lo que consideraba un ejemplo de la barbarie fascista sobre la población civil. Y muchos autores siguen insistiendo en ello._

El número, clase y nacionalidad de los aviones participantes, la cantidad y clase de bombas arrojadas, el tiempo que duró el bombardeo y otros detalles militares han sido repetidos, analizados, alterados, descritos y citados en un millón de ocasiones, así que pasaremos de puntillas sobre ellos para no aburrir innecesariamente con datos técnicos.

Una de las cuestiones más debatidas ha sido la de si Guernica podía ser considerado objetivo de interés militar o no. La propaganda republicana insistió en la respuesta negativa para denunciar lo que consideraba un ejemplo de la barbarie fascista sobre la población civil. Y muchos autores siguen insistiendo en ello. Pero no parece demasiado sostenible dada la presencia en Guernica de cuarteles, varios cientos de soldados, fábricas de armas –que no fueron el principal objetivo por el obvio interés de los nacionales en mantenerlas operativas– y, sobre todo, el puente sobre el río Oca que se pretendió destruir para dificultar la retirada de los soldados republicanos.

Por el contrario, la alegación de que sólo se pretendió destruir el puente tampoco parece sostenible, entre otros motivos por las cínicas palabras del comandante de la Legión Cóndor, Wolfram von Richtofen, cuando, algún tiempo después, reconocería que “en Guernica me comporté de una forma muy maleducada”.
Tampoco parece sostenible que la gran destrucción de la ciudad fuese debida a las bombas, pues los testigos presenciales relataron que la mayor parte de la ciudad no fue afectada y que la devastación fue debida al incendio posterior, que no fue atajado con diligencia por unos bomberos que llegaron demasiado tarde y se fueron demasiado pronto sin haber apagado los focos existentes.

_Franco también se enfadó por la indisciplina de la Legión Cóndor pero no dijo nada para no enfrentarse con sus aliados alemanes._

Evidentemente, tampoco fue cierta la versión nacional de que Guernica había sido quemada por los republicanos en fuga, si bien es cierto que contaban con los antecedentes de Eibar e Irún para sospecharlo en un primer momento.

Una de las más insistentes mentiras ha sido la de que se trató de una decisión de Franco y Mola para arrasar simbólicamente al pueblo vasco mediante la destrucción del centenario roble y la Casa de Juntas. Pero cuando Mola se enteró de la acción decidida por von Richtofen estalló de indignación. Franco también se enfadó por la indisciplina de la Legión Cóndor pero no dijo nada para no enfrentarse con sus aliados alemanes. Y dos semanas después de lo de Guernica, el 10 de mayo, reiteró la orden que ya había dado anteriormente:

“_No deberá ser bombardeada ninguna población abierta y sin tropas o industrias militares sin orden expresa del Generalísimo o del General Jefe del Aire_“.
Y respecto a la voluntad de arrasar los símbolos forales vascos, éstas fueron las palabras de José Antonio Aguirre al día siguiente:
“_Los aviadores alemanes al servicio de los facciosos españoles han bombardeado Guernica, incendiando la histórica villa que tanta veneración tiene entre los vascos. Nos han querido herir en lo más sensible de nuestros sentimientos patrios, dejando una vez más de manifiesto lo que Euzkadi puede esperar de los que no vacilan en destruir hasta el santuario que recuerda los siglos de nuestra libertad y nuestra democracia_“.
Y éstas, la del periodista británico George Steer, quizá el principal creador del mito de Guernica por su artículo The tragedy of Guernica publicado en The Times:
“_El objetivo del bombardeo ha sido la desmoralización de la población civil y la destrucción de la cuna de la raza vasca_“.

Verborrea heroica aparte, para desmentir lo sostenido por ambos baste el hecho de que Mola, al entrar sus tropas en la ciudad dos días después, ordenó la inmediata protección del árbol y la Casa de Juntas por una guardia de requetés.

Especialmente importante ha sido, tanto entonces como hoy, el baile de cifras de fallecidos. Significativamente, la prensa bilbaína y los primeros testigos hablaron de pocas víctimas, incluido el mencionado Steer.

Pero pronto llegarían los ceros. Varios periódicos ingleses y estadounidenses, interesados en agrandar la amenaza alemana, llegaron a ochocientas y novecientas víctimas. En Francia, _L’Humanité_ alcanzó las dos mil. José de Labauria, el alcalde peneuvista de Guernica, anunció por Radio Bilbao que habían muerto “miles y miles”. Un folleto propagandístico editado por el gobierno de la República para informar del bombardeo en el extranjero concretó más: 1.654 muertos y 889 heridos. En su libro _De Guernica a Nueva York_, publicado en 1944, Aguirre corrigió al alza: dos mil. Su correligionario Pedro de Basaldúa, en un libro paradójicamente titulado _En defensa de la verdad_, fue aún más lejos: hasta los tres mil. Indalecio Prieto, en su artículo de 1955 _Guernica la mártir_, quedose en los dos mil. Y varias décadas más tarde Hugh Thomas lo cifró, sorprendentemente, entre cien y mil seiscientos, manifestando su preferencia por el millar. Como contraste, Ricardo de la Cierva escribió en 1970 que “no llegaron a una docena”.

Pues bien, Jesús Salas Larrazábal, historiador que acudió a los registros civiles y a los de entierros y fallecidos en el hospital de Basurto en aquellos días, fijó la cantidad en ciento veinte. Posteriormente, el periodista Humberto Unzueta confirmó los ciento veinte apuntados por Salas, de los que identificó con nombres y apellidos a ciento quince; y la asociación Gernikazarra ha considerado en los últimos años que la cifra podría llegar hasta aproximadamente el centenar y medio.

Pero lo más importante de todo es la utilización que de Guernica sigue haciéndose hoy. Pues el PNV ha exigido en numerosas ocasiones que España pida perdón por el bombardeo, como lo hiciera en 1997 el presidente alemán Roman Herzog. Pero no se comprende bien por qué España ha de pedir perdón por semejante cosa. ¿Acaso era el bando llamado nacional el que representaba a España? ¿No habíamos quedado en que se trataba del bando golpista contra el gobierno legítimo de la República? Si fue así, el bando que representaba España tendría que haber sido el otro, aquel en el que precisamente militaban los peneuvistas. Pero si se empeñan en atribuir la cualidad de “España” al bando nacional, entonces estarán dando la razón a Franco, al cardenal Gomá y a tantos otros que, tanto entonces como en décadas posteriores, definieron al bando republicano como la anti-España. Además, por ese camino se podría empezar a exigir perdones a diestro y siniestro, empezando por el que debería pedir el PNV por los cientos de asesinados en las cárceles y barcos-prisión a su cargo. Y al PSOE y el PCE, únicos partidos, junto con el PNV, que continúan existiendo desde entonces, por la orgía de sangre que desataron en retaguardia durante los tres años de guerra.

_El bombardeo de Guernica demuestra una vez más, lamentablemente, que lo importante no es la veracidad con la que se relaten los hechos, sino el sentimiento que se provoca con el relato y el rédito político que se pueda sacar de ello._

El bombardeo de Guernica –al que Aguirre otorgó la categoría de “el más brutal asesinato registrado jamás”– da para mucho. Pues el mundo batasuno ha aprovechado en alguna ocasión aquel mitificado acontecimiento para comparar la Audiencia Nacional con la Legión Cóndor. E incluso ha servido para legitimar los crímenes de ETA. Por ejemplo, el número de diciembre de 1970 de la revista _Sabindarra_, editada por nacionalistas afincados en Venezuela, rezaba así en su portada:


> _ESPAÑA ASESINA. España destruyó Gernika y Durango. GORA EUZKADI AZKATUTA. MUERA ESPAÑA. LA JUSTICIA QUE EL MUNDO NO HIZO (España no estaba entre los criminales del juicio de Nuremberg) CONTRA LOS CRIMINALES DE GERNIKA OBLIGÓ A LOS VASCOS CONDENADOS A MUERTE EN BURGOS A LUCHAR POR SALVAR EUZKADI. ¡MUERA ESPAÑA!_



El historiador Alberto Reig fijó la clave de la cuestión en su artículo de 1987 Guernica como símbolo:


> _Guernica se ha convertido en una bandera ideológica por encima de su estricta realidad histórica (…) El bombardeo de Guernica no sólo tiene un enorme significado político, más allá de la estricta realidad de los hechos, sino que también ha pasado a representar un hito más en la lucha del pueblo vasco –a lo que ha contribuido determinantemente el régimen franquista– por su reconocimiento pleno como comunidad diferenciada, frente al torpe nacionalismo unitarista del fascismo español._



Es decir, que el bombardeo de Guernica demuestra una vez más, lamentablemente, que lo importante no es la veracidad con la que se relaten los hechos, sino el sentimiento que se provoca con el relato y el rédito político que se pueda sacar de ello.


----------



## I. de A. (13 Sep 2019)

*1*

*El anarquista que luchó contra las matanzas de la República: «Asesinaban a los presos nacionales para robarles – Manuel P. Villatoro / ABC*





*José Luis Olaizola desvela a ABC los pormenores de la vida de Melchor Rodríguez (más conocido como «Ángel Rojo»). El personaje es el centro de su nueva novela histórica, «El anarquista indómito»*
Manuel P. Villatoro @ABC_Historia Actualizado: 21/04/2017
En sus cuatro décadas como escritor, José Luis Olaizola siempre ha guardado un lugar especial para la novela histórica. Un tipo de obra que, como afirma a ABC, le lleva mucho tiempo escribir. No en vano primero tiene que documentarse sobre el hecho en sí y, posteriormente, crear una trama de ficción a su alrededor con el mismo rigor que podría tener un académico. Por eso, sus escritos son una fuente datos y de entretenimiento. Ejemplo de ello es el último libro que ha sacado al mercado: «El anarquista indómito» (LibrosLibres, 2017).
Esta es una biografía novelada del anarquista Melchor Rodríguez, más conocido por su apodo, el « Angel Rojo». Sobrenombre que se ganó al enfrentarse al gobierno republicano y a Santiago Carrillo salvando a miles de prisioneros nacionales de las crueles sacas (las matanzas indiscriminadas de reos falangistas para «robarles todo lo que llevaban encima», según el propio autor) y las no menos temibles «checas» (edificios en los que, de forma clandestina, se sometía a perversos juicios a los enemigos del gobierno para, después, acabar con su vida).
Melchor tenía un gran corazón. Para él no había falangistas o nacionales, había personas». Esta es la frase que más repite Olaizola durante la entrevista. Según parece, es la mejor forma de definir al «Ángel rojo»: como una persona que entendió que ni uno ni otro bando debían cometer excesos y que todos los que participaban en la Guerra Civil eran españoles y hermanos. 






«Si hubiera habido durante la contienda más personas como Melchor no se habría generalizado la barbarie», añade el autor. No le falta razón. Y es que, este anarquista (sumamente popular entre los republicanos tras haber pisado la cárcel por defender sus ideas) aprovechó sus contactos para ser nombrado Director General de Prisiones después de ver las matanzas de nacionales en Paracuellos del Jarama. 

Una vez en el cargo, luchó personalmente para que ningún reo fuese sacado en mitad de la noche a la calle para ser fusilado. A su vez, fundó su propia «checa» en Madrid. Edificio en el que acogió en secreto a decenas de enemigos de la República (y de Carrillo, su gran adversario) para evitar que fueran ejecutados. «Entre ellos había monjas, un sacerdote o falangistas», sentencia el escritor.
Su mentalidad y su lucha contra la barbarie de algunos republicanos le hizo ganarse el odio de personajes como Santiago Carrillo (un «comunista muy peligroso», según Olaizola) y José Cazorla. Sin embargo, su convicción le permitió también acabar con las sacas y salvar la vida, directa e indirectamente, a miles y miles de personas. «Siempre que preguntan a cuántas personas libró de la muerte digo que, oficialmente, entre 7.000 y 12.000. Pero extraoficialmente igual fueron 100.000 porque logró que acabar con la costumbre de las sacas», determina el autor. 

Entre las personalidades a las que sacó del patíbulo destacaron el reconocido falangista Raimundo Fernández Cuesta o el general Agustín Muñoz Grandes (el mismo que partiría después a la URRS al mando de la División Azul). El entierro del «Ángel rojo» fue una auténtica amalgama de contrastes pues, por un lado, se rezaron las oraciones propias de un funeral cristiano (algo insólito en la inhumación de una persona con sus ideas -Melchor murió convencido de su anarquismo-), pero también se cantó «A las barricadas».

1-¿Cómo fue la infancia de Melchor Rodríguez?

Dura. Fue un chaval que se quedó huérfano de padre muy joven. Vivía casi en una situación de indigencia familiar con una madre a la que le habían dado una indemnización paupérrima por un accidente que había sufrido su esposo. Su familia tenía que robar para poder sobrevivir. 
Un ejemplo de ello es que, un día, a su hermano pequeño le denunciaron por robar fruta. Era verdad, pero lo hacía por hambre, y no por capricho. Con su madre pasaba algo parecido. Ella trabajaba en la Real Fábrica de Tabaco de Sevilla y se quedaba con cigarrillos para venderlos.

2-¿Luchó por obtener dinero para su familia?

Él había contemplado el penoso espectáculo de la indigencia que había en su casa de Sevilla. Se encontró con una situación en la que su madre, a la que adoraba, se veía obligada a robar tacos de cigarrillos para ganar algo de dinero. Y otro tanto le pasaba a su hermano. Entendió que eso no podía ser y que él tenía que hacer algo. Por eso decidió hacerse novillero.

3-¿Novillero? ¿Cómo es posible?

Su padre era muy aficionado a la tauromaquia y le había infiltrado la afición al toreo. Pero lo cierto es que, más que vocación, su único objetivo era llevar dinero a casa. Fue novillero durante algún tiempo. Se hizo amigo de Dominguín y creó su cuadrilla. Parece ser que era muy bueno con la capa, pero no lo era tanto matando. Posteriormente tuvo una cogida importante y no le quedó más remedio que retirarse. 




Melchor, en 1936, junto a su familia herida en un bombardeo – ABC

4-¿Era ducho en las letras?

Sí. A pesar de que tuvo que dejar de estudiar, contaba con una gran disposición para las letras. Aprendió a leer sin haber sido instruido. La suerte que tuvo es que estuvo respaldado por un maestro, Don Antonio, que le dio clases particulares. Este profesor, uno de los fundadores de la UGT, fue quien le introdujo un poco en los temas de justicia social. 
Curiosamente, Melchor se enamoró de su mujer, que era guapísima. Pero era muy honrado en cuestión de faldas. Incluso cuando se hizo anarquista apostaba por el amor libre, pero con sentido. Por ejemplo, no pisó un prostíbulo nunca porque le parecía una indignidad. 

5-Al final, entró en política por la puerta grande…

Bueno, fue uno de los fundadores de la FAI, la Federación Anarquista Ibérica, el movimiento anarquísta más destacado. Como representante de la FAI participo en el Pacto de San Sebastián, en el que se estructuró la República. También le tocó tomar parte en los fusilamientos de Fermín Galán y García Hernández. 
Melchor era anarquista, y los anarquistas tenían una fama penosa. La razón fue que, durante la guerra, todos los delincuentes comunes se apuntaron a la FAI. Pero la FAI en su origen era un movimiento muy humanista

6-¿Cómo veía a la República?

A él la República le parecía un movimiento burgués. No estaba muy de acuerdo con ella, pero comprendía que era un paso adelante con respecto a lo que, para él, era un régimen opresor: la monarquía. 
_«A Melchor no le pareció mal el estallido de la guerra»_

7-¿Y la llegada de la Guerra Civil?

A Melchor no le pareció mal el estallido de la guerra. Creía que podría aprovechar esa coyuntura para hacer la verdadera revolución social. Pero ya no le parecieron tan bien hechos como los sucedidos en el Cuartel de la Montaña. Allí se refugiaron los nacionales y fueron asaltados por los “rojos”, que los masacraron y los fusilaron. 
No entendió eso. No concebía que los “rojos” hubieran entrado y asesinado a un montón de personas que se habían rendido. En ese punto vio que la revolución no iba por buen camino. Luego, cuando vio que se crearon “checas” en las que, sin juicio previo, se fusilaba a prisioneros, se quedó horrorizado. Pero no renegó de sus principios anarquistas. 

8-¿Cuál fue su primer contacto directo con las barbaridades que estaban llevando a cabo algunos dirigentes de la República?

Lo que le produjo verdadero impacto fue la matanza de Paracuellos del Jarama. Cuando le informaron de que habían sacado en autobuses de dos pisos a miles de prisioneros y les habían asesinado sin juicio, no se lo creyó. Dudó y se fue a la zona para verlo por él mismo. Se quedó horrorizado cuando vio el campo lleno de cadáveres a medio enterrar por todas partes. 
Después de ello, y valiéndose de sus múltiples amistades, logró que el ministro de justicia le nombrase Inspector General de Prisiones (Director General de Prisiones). A partir de entonces, un hombre que había sido muy presumido y siempre había andado por Madrid con corbata, se vistió de miliciano (con el mono, la camisa y la pistola -que nunca usó-), se fue a la Cárcel Modelo, y exigió que se acabaran aquellas matanzas. 

9-¿Qué implicaba aquello?

Era algo sumamente peligroso. Se jugó la vida porque las Brigadas del Amanecer, de Agapito García Atadell, habían adquirido mucho poder. Eran milicianos que mataban a los presos para depredarlos y robarles todo lo que pudieran (los relojes, las cadenas…) Fue una cosa vergonzosa. Melchor tuvo un par de narices.
_«Se quedó horrorizado cuando vio el campo lleno de cadáveres a medio enterrar por todas partes»_

10-¿Paracuellos le llevó a enfrentarse con Carrillo?

Paracuellos provocó controversias con Carrillo y con su propio partido. Cuando él empezó a denunciar ante los jefes de la FAI las atrocidades que estaban cometiendo los comunistas, le dijeron que había que hacer la vista gorda porque el otro bando había bombardeado Madrid. Intentaron justificarse. Y para él no había justificación esa aquella matanza indiscriminada. El problema es que rápidamente se pusieron en su contra Cazorla, Carrillo y demás.

11-¿Qué opinión le merecía Carrillo?

Nunca habló bien de él. Por el contrario, siempre habló bien de la Pasionaria. Pero Carrillo no. Carrillo era un comunista peligrosísimo. Ambos solían tener enfrentamientos verbales. 

12-¿No intentó Carrillo socavar su poder?

Carrillo no era tonto y sabía que Melchor tenía un gran prestigio en la República. Se le respetaba mucho porque antes de la guerra había estado varios años en la cárcel por defender el anarquismo. Además tenía un verbo muy fluido y participaba en todos los mítines. Era muy conocido. 
Carrillo sabía que tenía que respetarle. Si le podía matar sin levantar sospechas bien, pero no podía enfrentarse directamente con él porque tenía las de perder. Le tenía miedo. La figura de Carrillo no era simpática, la de Melchor sí. Mantenían las distancias. Tuvo enfrentamientos con Carrillo, pero él hacía su guerra a parte. 

13-¿No estaba bien visto?

No. A Carrillo se le ha hecho simpático ahora, pero no lo era, depuraba a todo el que se oponía a sus fines.





El «Ángel Rojo», junto a varios líderes de la época – ABC

14-Dedica una parte de su libro a las sacas. Es decir, a las matanzas indiscriminadas de presos nacionales por parte de la República.

Las sacas son una de las mayores vergüenzas de la República junto con lo deplorable que fue que hubiera “checas” en las que, sin magistrados, se llevaron a cabo juicios ficticios y se fusilaron a cientos de personas por su ideología política o por el mero hecho de llevar un escapulario… 
Era algo perpetrado por mero odio. Agapito Atadell, de las Brigadas del Amanecer, fue un ejemplo de barbarie. Sacaba a la gente de la cárcel, los mataba y les robaba. En aquella época todo el que tenía algo lo llevaba encima por si acaso, ya fuera una sortija o un crucifijo. Él les mataba para quitarles todo y despojarle de todos sus bienes. 
Yo viví estas barbaridades en mi calle. Teníamos la cárcel al lado y, con diez años, veía habitualmente cómo dejaban cadáveres en la acera por la noche. Era un horror, me dejaba espantado. No había respeto a la vida. 

15-¿Cómo luchó contra las sacas?

Él, viendo las atrocidades que se estaban cometiendo en las sacas con destino a Valencia, empezó a dirigir los convoyes personalmente. Conducía la expedición y así evitaba que fuesen asesinados. Además, se enfrentó en varias ocasiones a milicianos que acudían a prisión para asesinar a los reos nacionales.

16-¿Arriesgaba con ello la vida?

Sí. Un ejemplo es que, en una de esas expediciones en las que dirigía el convoy de presos, le ametrallaron. Afortunadamente salió con vida. Él decía que no creía en Dios, pero sí en el ángel de la guarda. Su padre, que había sido legionario en África, le solía decir que sino hubiera sido por el ángel de la guarda no habría sobrevivido a los combates. Tenía, en definitiva, una mezcla de tipo religioso bastante curiosa. Siempre dijo que era agnóstico, pero no lo era.
_«Cuando denunció ante la FAI las atrocidades que estaban cometiendo los comunistas, le dijeron que había que hacer la vista gorda»_

17-¿Quién pudo haber ordenado que disparasen contra él?

No se sabe, pero quizá Carrillo o Cazorla.


----------



## I. de A. (13 Sep 2019)

2

18-¿Tuvo que enfrentarse directamente a los milicianos para evitar las matanzas de presos?

Sí. En Alcalá de Henares, por ejemplo, los nacionales habían acabado con mucha gente en la plaza, y el pueblo estaba absolutamente indignado. Muchas personas fueron a la cárcel, donde había falangistas tan conocidos como Raimundo Fernández Cuesta, Muñoz Grandes y otros tantos. Iban a por ellos, a matarles. 
Melchor, cuando recibió la noticia, acudió allí. Estuvo horas enfrentándose verbalmente contra la multitud y dijo que tendrían que pasar sobre su cadáver para acabar con los presos. Lo cierto es que estaban dispuestos a hacerlo, pero él encontró a un provocador que estaba excitando a la gente y le redujo. Al final todo terminó sin que murieran reos. 
Cuando terminó el asalto a la cárcel de Alcalá los prisioneros, que habían sido trasladados a un sótano por su seguridad, dieron las gracias a Melchor. Raimundo Fernández Cuesta, falangista, le pidió permiso para darle un abrazo. Él aceptó, Muchos le preguntaron por qué se abrazaba con un falangista, y él dijo que los falangistas eran seres humanos. 

19-¿A qué reos destacables salvó a lo largo de su estancia en Madrid?

A la personalidad más curiosa que logró salvar fue al general Muñoz Grandes. Fue el que luego acudió a Rusia al frente de la División Azul. Había sido compañero de promoción de Francisco Franco. Melchor le salvó la vida porque él no discriminaba. Muñoz Grandes no olvidó jamás aquello.

20-¿Ayudó realmente a terminar con las sacas?

Hay un dato histórico que recoge Ramón Salas Larrazábal, un famoso general que documentó muy bien toda la guerra, y que afirma que, a partir de noviembre del 37, se terminaron las sacas indiscriminadas. Las verdaderas matanzas fueron en los meses primeros del Alzamiento. Después, Melchor les puso punto y final. La gente no se da cuenta del inmenso bien que hizo este hombre. Directamente salvó a unas 12.000 personas, pero indirectamente a 100.000. ¿Por qué? Porque de no ser por él las sacas habrían continuado. Él logró terminar con las sacas y con las “checas”. Fue una figura gloriosa que desconozco el por qué ha caído en el olvido. 

21-¿Cómo pudo enfrentarse a ese peligroso entramado?

Él era íntimo amigo de un magistrado que le dio un consejo muy sabio. Le dijo que se rodease de Guardias de Asalto antiguos. Gente seria y formal. Él hizo entonces un equipo de Guardias de Asalto que no estaba formado por los milicianos desarrapados habituales. Eran soldados profesionales. Hizo un equipo muy potente que le apoyaba y le protegía. Él solo no habría podido. A estos combatientes les tenían pavor los milicianos.




Melchor, en 1948 – ABC

22-¿Por qué fundó su propia “checa”?

Por lo sucedido en el Cuartel de La Montaña. En principio su idea era que se refugiaran en ella sus íntimos amigos, los comediógrafos y hermanos Álvarez Quintero, pero al final acogió a muchísimo refugiados nacionales. También influyeron otros factores. Por ejemplo, el que empezaron a proliferar las “checas” en Madrid, antros de iniquidad en los que se fusilaba a gente. 

23-¿Dónde la fundó?

La creó en el Palacio de Viana, y lo hizo con gran respeto. El Marqués de Viana estaba en el exilio. Cuando llegó todos los empleados le dijeron que se iban a marchar. Él se negó, les permitió quedarse y prestar sus servicios allí. Mantuvo la organización. Además, se propuso no depredar nada. Hizo un inventario de todo lo que había para que, en el momento en que abandonaran el edifico, lo devolviesen tal y como lo habían encontrado. Era un hombre muy justo. Al final se trasladó allí a vivir con su esposa Francisquita y con su hija Amapola. 

24-¿Cómo era la vida en la “checa”?

Muy curiosa, porque entre aquellos que entraron había un cura que celebraba misa en el sótano. Melchor hacía como que no se enteraba, pero lo sabía perfectamente. También llegó posteriormente una pareja de novios falangistas. Su mujer le avisó de que tendrían que hacer algo porque, si esperaban mucho tiempo, se iban a terminar acostando. Francisquita le dijo que lo mejor era que se casasen. Y se celebró al final una boda religiosa en la “checa”. Melchor les buscó incluso una habitación para que celebrasen su luna de miel. A mi, personalmente, lo de la “checa” me divirtió muchísimo. Cuando iban a celebrar misa, o cuando iba a pasar algo que sabía que no le iba a gustar, él se limitaba a marcharse y hacer como que no se enteraba de nada. 

25-¿También acogió monjas?

Si. La Pasionaria le pidió que acogiera y escondiera en su “checa” a seis monjas. Ella se había criado en un colegio de monjas y tenía un buen concepto de ellas. Incluso se cree que murió en el seno de la iglesia.

26-¿Cómo es posible que la República no se enterara de la existencia de esta “checa”?

Lo sabían perfectamente, pero se limitaban a mirar para otro lado. Decían que eran “cosas de Melchor”. Él era tan respetado que no le ponían trabas. 

27-¿Cómo acabó siendo alcalde de Madrid?

Sucedió cuando la República abandonó completamente la ciudad a su suerte ante el empuje de los nacionales. El coronel que estaba al mando, antes de marcharse, instó a Melchor a que dejara Madrid. Pero él se negó. Dijo que había que saber perder las guerras. Al final, le pidieron que -ya que se quedaba- aceptase ser alcalde de la ciudad durante unos días. Justo el tiempo que tardarían los nacionales en acceder. Él aceptó.
_«Entregó Madrid con un orden para que no se asesinase a los presos que todavía quedaban en las cárceles»_

28-¿Por qué no huyó?

Lo hizo porque no estaba dispuesto a consentir que la ciudad quedase desamparada. Entregó Madrid con un orden para que, entre otras cosas, no se asesinase a los presos que todavía quedaban en las cárceles. Sabía que si no había gobierno habría muchos milicianos dispuestos a acabar con los reos de las prisiones.

29-¿Qué le sucedió tras entregar Madrid?
F
ranco le puso pena de muerte. Era normal entonces. Había entregado Madrid como alcalde (la ciudad en la que se habían cometido todo tipo de tropelías contra los nacionales) y anarquista. Cuando le condenaron se produjo un movimiento de solidaridad promovido por la cantidad de gente a la que había salvado la vida. 

30-¿Se cumplió esa pena de muerte?

No. Muñoz Grandes le dijo a Franco que él le debía la vida, y que no le podía fusilar. Franco, en un gesto de benevolencia, consintió que se le conmutara la pena por 20 años de cárcel. 
Cuando le comunicaron a Melchor que la pena de muerte había sido conmutada por 20 años de prisión en un penal, dijo que prefería la muerte. Él sabía como eran los penales tras la guerra. Pero tuvo suerte.

31-Se dice que disfrutaba escribiendo desde la cárcel.

Efectivamente. Javier Martín Artajo, el capitoste de la editorial católica, que entonces editaba el “Ya”, le permitió escribir artículos desde prisión. Era un hombre muy católico y que tenía gran amistad con Melchor. Cuando se terminó la guerra, desde la cárcel el “Ángel Rojo” era feliz escribiendo artículos que le publicaban en el “Ya” y en el “Dígame” (una revista fundamentalmente taurina). 
A él le gustaba mucho. Logró hacerse con una máquina de escribir Remington con la que hacía poesía. Creó himnos al anarquismo, pero también himnos a Jesús al final de su vida. Él le llamaba el gran revolucionario. 




Melchor junto al periodista Bobby Deglané, uno los cientos de personas que salvó durante la guerra – ABC

32-¿Cumplió sus 20 años en prisión?

No. Estuvo tres o cuatro años en el Penal del Sur, pero cuando nombraron Capitán General de la Primera Región Militar a Muñoz Grandes, este hizo una trampa legal y le indultó. Melchor salió así a la calle. 

33-¿Qué hizo tras salir de prisión?

Cuando Muñoz Grandes consiguió el indulto, y que saliera a la calle, le dijo que trabajase donde quisiera. Le ofreció, de hecho, un empleo en lossindicatos verticales. Pero él se negó. Fue fiel a sus ideales anarquistas. Se terminó ganando bien la vida como agente de seguros. Sus últimos años fueron bastante felices. 
_«Melchor era un anarquista con corazón cristiano»_

34-En su novela deja entrever que Melchor fue cautivado por el cristianismo.

Como decía Serafían Álvarez Quintero, Melchor era un anarquista con corazón cristiano. Antes de morir, fue personalmente a la Sacramental de San Justo y compró una plaza para ser enterrado en sagrado. Algo insólito en un anarquista, que siempre eran enterrados en cementerios civiles.
Su entierro dejó claro esta idea. Acudieron desde anarquistas, hasta el general Carrasco Verde (subsecretario de interior con Franco). Este militar, agradecido porque Melchor le hubiese salvado la vida, fue el que organizó el funeral (que fue religioso) y consintió que fueran los anarquistas. En el evento, a su vez, se rezaron las oraciones propias de un funeral católico y se cantó el himno “A las barricadas”. 

35-¿Ha sido difícil dar forma a este personaje como protagonista de una novela histórica?

Este tipo de novelas me requieren casi un año de documentación e información para crear el personaje y humanizarlo. Esa es siempre mi obsesión: humanizar. Si no, parece que están troquelados en una especie de éter. 
Melchor Rodríguez, por ejemplo, tiene un aspecto humano muy interesante más allá de lo que se conoce. Eso es lo que me interesaba resaltar en la novela. Por eso me baso en una documentación muy rigurosa para procurar ser lo más exacto posible en lo que cuento, pero no dejo de novelar. Lo mio son novelas. Yo no escribo ensayo. 

36-¿Qué dificultades le plantea la novela histórica que no aparecen en el ensayo?

Hacer novela histórica no es fácil. Cuando gané el premio Planeta con “La guerra del general Escobar”, por ejemplo, obtuve mucha documentación en vivo de personajes que todavía existían y habían coincidido con él. Sobrinos suyos, un camarero que le había servido en la cárcel… Esa documentación es ingente, pero como luego no la estructures bien, no le des un aire novelístico, y no selecciones lo que verdaderamente es literario, lo que te sale es un tostón de libro. El secreto está en aproximarse al público lector. 

37-¿Cuáles son sus siguientes proyectos?

Bueno, este es mi libro número 79. Mi maestro y paisano en la distancia (Pío Baroja) escribió 80, y me gustaría llegar a ese número. Igualarme con él sería un honor.


----------



## Oberon (13 Sep 2019)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> La izquierda provocó la guerra que perdió.



Hay quien dice, incluso, que fueron tan lentos en reaccionar, y tan ineptos al principio, porque querían un "pequeño éxito" del Golpe al principio, para identificar a toda la disidencia y montar después una represión brutal. Muchos elementos dentro de la República, además, como la PSOE, no eran demócratas, sino que buscaban una Revolución a la rusa, para implantar en España un estado comunista.

Para eso, el Golpe era necesario. Pero resulta que tenían delante a la España inmortal, la España invencible llena de fe, de valor y de audacia; la misma que se lanzó al Atlántico, al Pacífico, que dio la vuelta al mundo y conquistó y civilizó un continente entero para la Cristiandad, mientras tenía a Europa cogida de las pelotas.

Y contra esa España, la España que muere, pero no se rinde, claro que perdieron.


----------



## Incorrezto (13 Sep 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> Deberías agradecer todo lo que te enseñamos aquí, que tú sólo pastabas en los lugares comunes.



pero sabes o no que es BF? ya has tenido unas horas para googlear.


----------



## Incorrezto (13 Sep 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> «Entregó Madrid con un orden para que no se asesinase a los presos que todavía quedaban en las cárceles»



pues no fué así, se fusiló a muchos de los presos en cárceles de Madrid cuando entraron los fascistas. Después de entrar.


----------



## I. de A. (13 Sep 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> pues no fué así, se fusiló a muchos de los presos en cárceles de Madrid cuando entraron los fascistas. Después de entrar.



Pero, ¿tú de qué vas, chaval, sentando cátedra de porcelanosa con afirmaciones de cuatro palabras y preguntitas de sabiondo ridículo? Lo leo y ni caso. Expón abiertamente y con algún detalle lo que te dé la gana y ya está, aunque se ve que esto te cuesta mucho.


----------



## I. de A. (13 Sep 2019)

*Fallece Salas Larrazábal, el historiador que desinfló el mito del bombardeo de Guernica*
Jesús Salas Larrazábal es el único investigador que se tomó la molestia de contar en el registro civil el número de muertos: 126. Nada que ver con los 1.500 que ha difundido la propaganda de izquierdas.
Por
Pedro Fernández Barbadillo
-
01/04/2016


Fallece Salas Larrazábal, el historiador que desinfló el mito del bombardeo de Guernica
Telegram: Share Web Page




Bombardeo de Guernica, durante la Guerra Civil Española
El acontecimiento más discutido y manipulado de la guerra civil española es el bombardeo de Guernica, realizado por las aviaciones italiana y alemana el 26 de abril de 1937.
Este hecho revela que, si bien la derecha ganó militarmente la guerra, la perdió en el campo de la propaganda y hasta la historiografía.
Actuall depende del apoyo de lectores como tú para seguir defendiendo la cultura de la vida, la familia y las libertades.
Haz un donativo ahora
A partir de los años 60 del siglo XX *la izquierda impuso su versión de los hechos, que la propia derecha ha aceptado*, y la doctrina oficial sólo ha empezado a desmoronarse en los últimos años gracias al esfuerzo de unos pocos historiadores, la mayoría de los cuales no trabaja en las universidades públicas españolas, que se han ensuciado las manos en los archivos.
Sobre el bombardeo de Guernica la pila de mentiras es inmensa:

*se trataba de una ciudad abierta y sin interés militar; *
era un castigo a los nacionalistas vascos por no haberse unido a los sublevados;
el pueblo lo quemaron los rojos para culpar a los franquistas;
no había industrias militares ni tropas…
Y, por supuesto, el número de víctimas. Éste tenía que ser elevado para demostrar la maldad del general Franco y de sus aliados, los alemanes de Adolf Hitler.
Las informaciones provenientes de Bilbao calculaban los muertos entre 500 y más de un millar.
La agencia de noticias francesa HAVAS publicó que los muertos ascendieron a 800 *y el Gobierno vasco, en un primer momento, comunicó que fueron más de 500*. En el paroxismo propagandístico se llegó a hablar de 3.000 muertos; luego *la cifra se redujo a 1.654, *que sigue apareciendo en algunos ensayos.
La negación por parte del mando rebelde del bombardeo realizado por sus aliados enconó la disputa. Uno de los principales creadores *del mito del holocausto de Guernica fue el periodista sudafricano George L. Steer*, cuyas crónicas, publicadas en el _The Times_ de Londres, buscaban asustar a la opinión pública británica para que reclamase al Gobierno un rearme frente al poderoso III Reich.


> Anasagasti (PNV) llegó a calificar el bombardeo de “antecedente del ataque a las Torres Gemelas”



El PNV empleó el mito para destacar el carácter pacífico del nacionalismo vasco, y su diferencia con los violentos _españoles_, y para obtener simpatías internacionales. En esta línea de exageración y mentira, Iñaki Anasagasti calificó en 2001 el bombardeo de “antecedente primigenio del ataque a las Torres Gemelas” de Nueva York.
Bombardeo de Guernica*No hubo día de mercado*
El primer investigador que aportó datos objetivos sobre el bombardeo *fue el periodista Vicente Talón, en su libro (1970)* demuestra que el tradicional mercado de los lunes fue suspendido por el delegado del Gobierno vasco en el pueblo. Desapareció así la poblacion flotante que habría acudido al mercado y habría justificado las cifras de cientos de muertos.
‘Arde Guernica’, de Vicente Talón
Más exhaustivo *fue el de Jesús Salas Larrazábal (1925-2016), doctor ingeniero y oficial del Ejército del Aire,* que investigó el bombardeo y publicó sus conclusiones en otro libro titulado _Guernica_ (1987).


> Salas Larrazábal contó en los registros civiles los muertos enterrados después del ataque aéreo a Guernica



Acudió a los registros civiles para contar los muertos enterrados en los días posteriores a la acción bélica y también a las hemerotecas. Su conclusión es que las víctimas mortales fueron sólo 126.
Cada vez que en los grandes medios de comunicación se citaba este número o se entrevistaba a Salas Larrazábal, miembro de una amplia familia de militares e historiadores, los guardianes de la verdad oficial saltaban airados.
Jesús Salas Larrazabal. / Youtube
Sin embargo, la asociación local Gernikazarra Historia Taldea, fundada en 1985, se ha dedicado a documentar el bombardeo y en 2012 sus miembros declararon que situaban el número de fallecidos en 153.
En todo caso, los muertos en Guernica son inferiores a los causados por otro bombardeo aéreo, *ejecutado por los italianos, en Durango el 31 de marzo, que superaron los 250.*


> La cifra de muertos de Guernica es inferior a los 224 presos indefensos asesinados por milicias de izquierda en el asalto a cárceles de Bilbao



Todos hablan de Guernica, pero nadie recuerda el asalto a las cárceles de Bilbao. Fue un ataque de las milicias de izquierdas a las cárceles, el 4 de enero de 1937, donde se asesinó a 224 presos indefensos.
Pese a estos descubrimientos, hechos por _aficionados_, muchos historiadores académicos siguen empeñados en repetir mentiras propagandísticas ya desmontadas.
Entre éstos puedo citar a Judith Keene, profesora en la Universidad de Sidney, que en su libro _Luchando por Franco_ (Salvat), prologado por Gabriel Jackson, *uno de los historiadores antifranquistas más conocidos, escribe que el número de muertos en Guernica superó los mil.*
Salas *buscó la verdad, trabajando sobre el terreno, con entrevistas, viajes y visitas a archivos*, mientras otros se limitan a repetir consignas o tópicos, sea por comodidad o por ideología. Sólo por esto merece agradecimiento.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (13 Sep 2019)

*Hallan una fosa común con una embarazada y su hijo de tres años*


Eran la mujer y el hijo de un combatiente republicano
Fueron asesinados en represalia por la huída del padre
La Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica ha promovido su localización
Los arqueólogos de la Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica (ARMH) han localizado en Ponferrada (León) una fosa común con los restos mortales de una mujer embarazada y de su hijo, que data de la Guerra Civil.

La asociación ha explicado a través de un comunicado que en la fosa están sepultados Jerónima Blanco Oviedo, que tenía 22 años en el momento de su muerte y *estaba en avanzado estado de gestación*, y de su hijo Fernando Cobo Blanco, de 3 años.

Según la tesis de la ARMH, ambos *fueron tiroteados* por integrantes de la Falange el 23 de agosto de 1936 como represalia por la huida de Isaac Cabo Blanco, marido de Jerónima y padre de Fernando, que había dejado su domicilio desde el comienzo de la Guerra Civil.

La ARMH completó la información respecto a lo ocurrido con la documentación del proceso judicial al que fue sometido Isaac Blanco después de su detención por las tropas franquistas tras la caída del frente republicano en Asturias.

Las represalias contra Blanco no se limitaron a la muerte de su mujer y su hijo, sino que también *fueron asesinados dos de sus hermanos*, Demetrio y Victorino, y su cuñado, Salvador Blanco, según los datos aportados por la asociación.

La fosa está ubicada en el barrio ponferradino de Flores del Sil y el caso de Jerónima Blanco y su hijo es uno de los más recordados de la Guerra Civil en la ciudad, puesto que tras su asesinato fueron muchas las personas que *pudieron ver los cuerpos de ambos antes de que fuesen sepultados.*


----------



## Incorrezto (13 Sep 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> Pero, ¿tú de qué vas, chaval, sentando cátedra de porcelanosa con afirmaciones de cuatro palabras y preguntitas de sabiondo ridículo? Lo leo y ni caso. Expón abiertamente y con algún detalle lo que te dé la gana y ya está, aunque se ve que esto te cuesta mucho.



jajaja. te estoy probando: cuelgas cosas que no sabes ni de que van.

Te repito: has dado referencias a BF, no sabes que es.

Muchos presos de Casado en cárceles de Madrid fueron fusilados por los fascistas.

Veo que pese a tu avanzada edad eres un ignorante.


----------



## Gigatr0n. (13 Sep 2019)

También hubo víctimas del "fuego amigo", aunque quede aquí lo de "fuego amigo" como un mal eufemismo, porque en realidad era que se mataban entre socialistas, anarquistas, y comunistas:


*Camillo Berneri – anarquista italiano, escritor, asesinado por una patrulla de UGT*








El 20 de mayo de 1897 nace en Lodi (Lombardía, Italia ) el escritor , periodista , filósofo y militante anarquista Camillo Berneri , también conocido como Camillo da Lodi . Su madre , la feminista socialista Adalgisa Foch, era profesora de primaria y escritora de literatura infantil. Pasó su infancia en Reggio Emilia y debido a su admiración por Camillo Prampolilni convirtió militante - el único estudiante - de la Federación Juvenil Socialista ( FJS ) de esa localidad , de la cual llegó a ser miembro del Comité Central y destacando en su acción cultural en el órgano de la federación (El Avanguardia ) y de agitación . En 1915, durante la Gran Guerra , criticó en una « Carta abierta a los jóvenes socialistas de un joven anarquista » , publicada en El Avenières Anarchica , la degradación del Partido Socialista Italiano ( PSI ) , su burocracia política posibilista , la falta de conexión con las bases y la falta de espíritu de sacrificio y se declaró antimilitarista y anarquista , muy influenciado por la propaganda ácrata del militante Torquato Gobbi . En estos primeros años frecuentó Errico Malatesta y Luigi Fabri . 1917 se casó con una compañera de estudios , la también anarquista Giovanna Caleffi . Llamado a filas , fue excluido de la Academia Militar de Módena a causa de sus ideas antimilitaristas y libertarias y en 1918 fue enviado al frente.

En julio de 1919 fue encarcelado en la isla de Pianosa tras la huelga general de ese mes . Bajo el seudónimo de Camillo da Lodi empezó su actividad literaria colaborando en distintas publicaciones libertarias , como Umanità Nueva , Pensiero e Volontà , El Avvenire Anarchica , La Revoluzione Liberale , La Rivolta , Volontà , etc . El proceso revolucionario ruso ejerció una gran influencia sobre su pensamiento y hasta 1922 defendió la idea de soviet como consejo obrero al margen del bolchevismo . En 1922, sin dejar de lado la prensa anarquista italiana e internacional, terminó sus estudios de Filosofía y Letras en la Universidad de Florencia y se convirtió en profesor de ciencias humanas en este centro . Al llegar el fascismo , y detrás rehusar jurar lealtad al nuevo régimen , fue expulsado de la docencia universitaria . Después de diplomarse en filosofía, enseñó esta disciplina durante algunos años en institutos de varios localidades ( Montepulciano , Florencia , Cortona , Camerino , Bellagio , Milán ).

Instalado en la Umbría , mantuvo contactos con el movimiento antifascista florentino que editaba el periódico Non Mollare ! (Sin Aflojar ! ).

En estos años participó activamente en la Unión Anarquista Italiana ( UAI ) y 1926 participará en Ancona en el último congreso de esta organización antes de ser ilegalizada. En mayo de 1926, con la instauración de las « leyes excepcionales» , tuvo que exiliarse en Francia , junto con su compañera Giovanna Caleffi y sus hijas , Marie Louise y Gilian Berneri . Durante unos años tuvo que rodar toda Europa ( Francia , Suiza , Bélgica , Luxemburgo , Holanda , Alemania ) como consecuencia de la dinámica detención - expulsión , soportando una dura vida de exiliado político ( detenciones , vigilancias policiales , interrogatorios regulares , arbitrariedades de todo tipo, provocaciones de agentes fascistas , etc . ) . Pero , a pesar de ello , su cultura se amplió en estos años en diferentes frentes ( ciencias , psicología , etc . ) . En esa época escribió artículos antirreligiosos , feministas , sobre la política exterior del fascismo italiano y su espionaje - destaca aquí su libro Mussolini alla conquista delle Baleari (1937 ) - , contra el fascismo , etc . Cuando estalló la Revolución española en julio de 1936, fue uno de los primeros que se marchó. Instalado en Barcelona ( España) a partir del 29 de julio de ese año , participó activamente en las actividades libertarias de la Confederación Nacional del Trabajo ( CNT ).

Junto con el socialista de izquierdas Carlo Rosselli , organizó la confederal « Sección Italiana de la Columna Ascaso » y marchó al frente como miembro de su Consejo de Defensa , con el apoyo del compañero anarquista Francesco Barbieri . Contrario a la militarización de las milicias y por problemas de salud ( sordera ) , sobre todo después de las batallas de Monte Pelado del 18 de agosto de 1936 y de Huesca del 3 de septiembre de ese año , volvió con Francesco Barbieri a Barcelona para ayudar en tareas intelectuales y políticas - un tiempo colaboró en el Consejo de Economía de la Generalitat . A partir del 9 de octubre de 1936 publicó el semanario anarcosindicalista Guerra di Classe , órgano de la Unión Sindical Italiana ( USI ), y donde sintetizó su interpretación de la revolución libertaria que se estaba produciendo y que disgusta especialmente Antonov Ovseenko , cónsul general de la URSS en Barcelona; también colaboró en La Revista Blanca y en Estudios . Fidel partidario de ganar la guerra a través de la revolución , publicó una carta abierta en estos términos dirigida a la ministra anarquista de Sanidad Federica Montseny . También hizo de periodista radiofónico para la emisora CNT -FAI y realizó transmisiones en lengua italiana dirigidas a su país . En el libro póstumo Pensieri e battaglie (1938 ) criticó la situación política en la que se había inmerso el movimiento anarquista catalán y su « gubernamentalismo » y puso en guardia este contra una posible contrarrevolución del comunismo estalinista ; al tiempo que lanzaba sugerencias políticos que muchas veces no fueron entendidos ( proclamación de la independencia de Marruecos , coordinación de las fuerzas militares , aumento progresivo de la socialización , etc . ).

A raíz de la instauración del gobierno títere estalinista de Juan Negrín , la represión contra los militantes antiestalinistas se puso en marcha , especialmente los libertarios y los seguidores del Partido Obrero de Unificación Marxista ( POUM ) . El piso barcelonés que vivía Berneri , junto con otros militantes anarquistas italianos ( Barbieri , Mastrodicasa , Fantozzi , Tosca Tantiñà y Oscura Corsinovi ) , - en la plaza del Ángel n . 2 , 2 º , 2 ª - , fue muchas veces violado por comunistas y ugetistas durante las jornadas de Mayo de 1937 en Barcelona . Sobre las seis de la tarde del 5 de mayo de 1937 una patrulla con brazales de la socialista Unión General de Trabajadores ( UGT ) de unos 15 hombres armados , dirigida por un Mosso d'Esquadra vestido de paisano , que se identificó con la placa 1.109 , irrumpió en el piso de los compañeros y después de un violento altercado , Berneri y Barbieri fueron llevados hacia la plaza de Cataluña. Las mujeres quedaron solas . Esa misma noche la Cruz Roja encontró el cuerpo de Barbieri en las Ramblas de Barcelona . Camillo Berneri fue asesinado la noche de aquel 5 de mayo de 1937 en Barcelona ( España) y su cuerpo fue encontrado al día siguiente a pocos metros del de Barbieri , cerca de la plaza de la Generalitat . Entre sus obras cabe destacar Un federalista ruso : Pietro Kropotkin (1925 ) , morale e religione (1925 ) , y entonces attraente (1925 ) , Garona y la madre ( 1926) , Mussolini « normalizzatore » (1927 ) , Lo spionaggio fascista all'estero (1928 ) , Le pecado original (1931 ) , Mussolini , gran actor (1934 ) , El operaiolatria (1934 ) , El delirio racista (1935 ) , Il lavoro attraente (1937 ) , Carlo Cattaneo , federalista , La emancipazione della donna , Pietrogrado 1917 - Barcellonna 1937 ( 1964, póstumo ) , Mussolini , psicología di un dittadore (1966 , póstumo ).

En Reggio Emilia un importante archivo del movimiento anarquista ( Archivio Famiglia Berneri - Aurelio Chessa ) fue constituido en 1962 en su memoria con documentos y materiales suyos. Camillo Berneri está considerado uno de los intelectuales de primera fila del movimiento anarquista internacional.

CAMILO BERNERI - ANARQUISTA ASESINADO POR UNA PATRULLA DE UGT 1937 | CNT Puerto Real


----------



## klopec (13 Sep 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Hallan una fosa común con una embarazada y su hijo de tres años*



Este tema ya fue contestado en este mismo hilo demostrándose que no es mas que una patraña. Resumiendo :

- En ningún caso se encontraron con ninguna fosa común con embarazada o niño adentro.


_La ARMH se puso en contacto hace cuatro meses con la propietaria de la casa para realizar unas prospecciones y el radar de la asociación localizó los cuerpos en el chamizo que hay detrás de la vivienda, en la salida al huerto. _
 
La misma noticia se contradice a continuación.


_El jueves pasado comenzaron las excavaciones en las que *se encontraron tres zapatos, un trozo de cadena, un colgante con forma de crucifijo y algunos huesos*. _

Obsérvese que *NO SE ENCONTRÓ NINGÚN CUERPO*. Sólo unos huesos y una serie de objetos sin relación a las "presuntas" víctimas.

Y digo relación porque se podía cotejar el ADN con el de Isaac Cabo ya que éste no murió a causa de la "_represión franquista_" sino tranquilamente en los años 80 *sin que se le conociera nigún intento por interesarse por su "presunta familia asesinada".*

*Obviamente no fué así porque la historieta es mentira de principio a fin. Ni existió fosa, ni asesinatos ni familia. Dais ya mas pena que vergüenza.*

*FUENTE* : La historia más cruel


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Sep 2019)

*Las MATANZAS de JORNALEROS REPUBLICANOS en Palma del Río (Córdoba) por tropas franquistas, durante la guerra de España y años siguientes*




En los pueblos de Andalucía la guerra fue de clases, una minoría privilegia de terratenientes que ostentaba el dominio de toda la tierra contra el proletariado jornalero sin tierra. A Palma del Río se le llamó Palma la Roja en los primeros meses de la Guerra, por su valiente resistencia al golpe de estado fascista. En los años 30, en Palma del Río 12 familias, menos de 40 personas, detentaban el 80% de las tierras del termino municipal. El resto pertenecía a unas 300 personas. Mas de 2.000 campesinos sin tierras, dependían totalmente del trabajo que quisieran darles aquella oligarquía de grandes terratenientes para malamente subsistir. En Andalucía existían 2 millones de campesinos sin tierras.
La vida de estas personas era miserable e indigna, casas pobres, cohabitación en promiscuidad, sin agua corriente, chozas de adobe y paja sin higiene ni sanidad, familias sin seguridad alimentaria, mortalidad infantil por encima del 10%, niños sin escolarizar, trabajando desde los 7 años por la comida, analfabetismo del 70-80%. En los años 30, destacaban en la defensa de los trabajadores la CNT, la FNTT-UGT, y las JSU. El 14 de abril de 1931, Palma del Río como toda Andalucía vibró en una explosión tricolor de alegría Republicana, con la esperanza en el reparto de tierras a los campesinos. El pueblo lo manifestó de forma pacífica y esperanzada, aunque la plaza de toros, símbolo de la oligarquía, fue incendiada por jornaleros que utilizaron sus piedras para construirse casas. Durante el bienio progresista se realizó el plan de riego del Medio Guadalquivir, y se prepararon las expropiaciones de fincas. Pero la derecha dura del bienio negro paralizó toda esta política agraria. Los terratenientes se enfrentaron a las organizaciones campesinas, “Que te dé de comer la República”. Su objetivo era enterrar la reforma agraria.
El 18 de julio Queipo de Llano se sublevó en Sevilla. Los falangistas de Palma del Río exigieron a la Guardia Civil que se sublevara. Braceros y campesinos cercaron el cuartel, hubo disparos, enfrentamientos, bombardeos, muertos, fusilamientos, finalmente rindieron a guardias y derechistas. Los lideres obreros de Palma crearon un Comité de Defensa de la República, presidido por José España Algarrada de las JSU. Se organizó una milicia para la defensa, requiso de armas, puestos de guardia, comités de suministro y abastecimiento. La población preparó su defensa, controles, puentes del Genil y Guadalquivir, carreteras, cruces estratégicos. Se requisó el grano y alimentos de los terratenientes, se confiscaron reses, por primera vez en sus vidas los campesinos palmeños comieron carne de toro. Palma del Río fue un núcleo Republicano irradiador de resistencia a los pueblos vecinos: Posadas, Fuente Palmera, Hornachuelos, Puebla de los Infantes, Peñaflor y Lora del Río.
Pero llegaban las tropas fascistas fuertemente armadas. Palma la Roja era de capital importancia por la comunicación entre Córdoba y Sevilla. El Comandante Baturone atacó con 2 columnas, y el Comandante Morales y el Capitan Tello con las fuerzas de la Remonta de Écija. Durante el 26 de Agosto apenas pudieron avanzar por la fuerte resistencia de los palmeños, pero la intensa carga artillera abrió brecha, y una larga columna de familias fue evacuada por el Comité Republicano. Cuando el 27 de agosto los franquistas entraron en Palma un tercio de la población había huido. Los terratenientes, sedientos de sangre, hicieron pasar a Palma del Río a la historia de los horrores mas brutales que los militares franquistas cometieron en Andalucía. El terrateniente Felix Moreno Ardanuy clamaba “¡voy a matar a 10 jornaleros por cada toro muerto!”.
En la Plaza del Ayuntamiento los terratenientes seleccionaban a los campesinos, que eran conducidos al fondo de un corralón, donde eran ametrallados. La sangre obrera corría por las calles, las mujeres gritaban de terror, suplicaban por sus hijos, hermanos, compañeros, la guardia civil las recibían a culatazos. Mas de 350 campesinos murieron asesinados aquel fatídico día, casi el 10% de la población, por el delito de luchar por la libertad, la tierra y por una vez quitarse el hambre. La represión siguió durante largos días y meses en forma de asesinatos, torturas, violaciones, rapados, ricino y paseos por el pueblo a redoble de tambor para mayor escarnio de las mujeres.
Mas de 32 personas fueron asesinadas en los meses siguientes. Tras la Guerra continuó la represión y el terror. Los palmeños que volvieron encontraron a la guardia civil, al juez militar Lopez Lara, y los consejos de guerra, los fusilamientos, torturas, cárceles, coacciones. Fueron asesinadas hasta 40 personas. La represión contra los vencidos tuvo mil caras, ley de responsabilidades políticas, paro forzoso del vencido, negativa de cartilla de racionamiento, acoso de los franquistas, el hambre constante durante los años 40 y parte de los 50 en toda la España vencida, la población encarcelada en prisiones y en sus pueblos.
No hubo ni una familia en el pueblo que no tuviera un fusilado. El primogénito del criminal Félix Moreno llegó a ser alcalde facista de Sevilla, y su 3ª generación siguen siendo los dueños y señores de las tierras del pueblo. Nadie pago por aquella masacre, olvidados y traicionados por los alcaldes de la “transición”. La fosa común del cementerio de Palma del Río contiene unas 108 víctimas producidas entre 1936 y 1940: La matanza del 27 de agosto fue la más fatídica, con la entrada de las tropas nazionales y los fusilamientos en el tristemente conocido Corralón de Don Félix.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Sep 2019)

*Cuando la manada falangista encuentra la ocasión propicia esparce IMPUNEMENTE el TERROR. Cantabria, 1938*




Uno los casos más terrible que se produjeron en Cantabria en un tiempo de ignominia y terror fue el ocurrido a la joven Fidela Díez Cuevas (1920-1938) cuando se hallaba encarcelada, junto a centenares de mujeres de todas las edades, por las tropas franquistas en Torrelavega. Fidelita era una niña-prodigio en el campo de la poesía. Hija del activista cultural Fidel Díez Asenjo, “el mejor ebanista de Torrelavega”, premiado carrocista, animador de la sección Amigos del Arte que durante la 2ª República funcionó con gran éxito en la Biblioteca Popular de Torrelavega.
Su hija heredó estas aficiones desde muy pequeña dando ejemplo de sus aptitudes para el verso y la declamación, con recitales en la Biblioteca Popular de Torrelavega, Comillas, Cultural Vimenor de Renedo de Piélagos, Ateneo Popular y Ateneo de Santander, Teatro Principal y Cinema Solvay, y micrófonos de Radio Santander, con gran éxito como ha recordado el cronista de Torrelavega Aurelio García Cantalapiedra: “asombró a los asistentes por sus condiciones como rapsoda, por la manera de decir y por la memoria de que hacía gala”. Su repertorio estaba compuesto, principalmente, por obras de Antonio Machado, Federico García Lorca y Jesús Cancio.
Pero no todo el mundo debió de ver con buenos ojos la exhibición de sus facultades porque producida la sublevación militar y una vez cayó Cantabria en poder de los sublevados, la niña de apenas 17 años fue conducida a prisión, donde coincidió con Antolina Matarranz, una joven modista de familia izquierdista y que había confeccionado ropa para los soldados republicanos, quien describió a Fidelita como: “una joven guapa y encantadora, pero cuyo delito fue ser hija de padres de izquierdas y recitar poesías en el teatro”
Como a todas las presas, a Fidelita “las carceleras, le cortaron el pelo al cero y para ridiculizarla todavía más le dejaron un mechón largo atrás, para amarrarle un lazo rojo”. Pero ella preguntaba ingenuamente:– ¿Verdad que me sienta muy bien esto, Antolina?. – ¡Sí, Fidelita, estás encantadora! Este castigo no doblegó su espíritu, y una tarde visitaron la cárcel un grupo de falangistas. Acordaron, junto con las guardianas, sacarla aquella noche. Las compañeras quedaron horrorizadas cuando, a las pocas horas, vieron llegar a Fidelita hecha una piltrafa humana. Cayó de bruces y las compañeras no fueron capaces de que contara qué habían hecho con ella aquellos asesinos. Sólo podía repetir: “*fueron cinco, fueron cinco*”. Al poco tiempo murió y se llevó a la tumba todas las aberraciones que le hicieron aquellas bestias.
Quienes decidieron poner punto final a su existencia eran correligionarios de los que un año antes asesinaron a Federico, encerraron a Jesús Cancio y, un año después, mandaron a morir en el exilio a Antonio Machado. El 26 de junio de 1938 sería enterrada en el cementerio de La Llama, muy próximo a donde residía con su familia. Su padre pasó muchos años en prisión hasta conseguir la libertad condicional del Penal de Alcalá de Henares en 1954, mientras que a su madre, Eloína Cuevas, le fue denegada la licencia para poder vender en la calle como única forma de subsistencia.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Sep 2019)

*El Govern justifica el pagament actual de pensions als criminals de la Guàrdia Mora de Franco sobre la base d’una llei franquista de 1965.*

*Mulet afirma que segurament s’han destinat més de 150 milions d’euros a pagar pensions a criminals contra ciutadans i ciutadanes espanyoles.*
El senador de Compromís, Carles Mulet, va presentar recentment aquesta pregunta escrita al Govern:

El Govern, en anteriors respostes a preguntes formulades per aquest senador sobre els pagaments la denominada Guàrdia Mora de Franco, no ha respost a la pregunta:
Quines mesures adoptarà el Govern per a atallar aquesta situació, en tractar-se de persones reclutades pel dictador genocida per a saquejar, violar, decapitar, robar, amputar, cremar, assaltar, massacrar, a la població de l’Espanya democràtica?

Per això es torna a preguntar, Quines mesures adoptarà el Govern per a atallar aquesta situació, en tractar-se de persones reclutades pel dictador genocida per a saquejar, violar, decapitar, robar, amputar, cremar, assaltar, massacrar, a la població de l’Espanya democràtica.
Aquesta ha sigut la resposta donada:
Les citades pensions són reconegudes segons el que es disposa en la Llei 172/1965, de 21 de desembre, per la qual es regula la situació del personal marroquí que han prestat serveis en les Forces Armades espanyoles, com a compensació als seus anys de servei prestats en diferents períodes enquadrats en unitats de l’Exèrcit, que excedeixen el període concret al qual Sa senyoria sembla referir-se en la seua pregunta. En aquest cas es tracta de col·lectius tancats i per tant a extingir, la pensió dels quals es regula anualment en els pressupostos Generals de l’Estat en la Secció 07 corresponent al Règim de Classes Passives, i al Programa 211O.

Per a Carles Mulet, aquesta resposta torna a demostrar la connivència del PSOE actual amb certs aspectes del franquisme “atents a la justificació, vénen a dir que a part dels crims durant el colp d’estat, aquesta Guàrdia al servei del dictador va fer més coses durant la dictadura, que va ser precisament això, donar suport a la dictadura, un règim genocida i il·legal. Un altre argument del PSOE per a aquesta calamitat de Govern és que com tots es moriran ( extingir) doncs a continuar pagant dels diners de tots pensions a aquests criminals de guerra, i al gran argument, sense parangó, és una llei de 1965, o siga, una llei dictada per un Govern il·legítim i il·legal, “
Mulet ha recordat que l’Estat espanyol ha destinat prop de 7,2 milions d’euros únicament des de 2007 a antics membres de la Guàrdia Mora de Franco, una unitat de persones reclutades per la dictadura en el nord del Marroc per a “saquejar, violar, decapitar, robar, amputar, cremar, assaltar, massacrar, a la població de l’Espanya democràtica”.

Segons anteriors de resposta del Govern, des de 2007 s’han pagat entorn de 7,2 milions d’euros, encara que no en pagaments regulars: en 2007 i 2008 la xifra es va situar entorn dels 2,9 milions d’euros cada exercici; entre 2009 i 2013 no es van abonar aquests pagaments ja que els va assumir la Caixa Marroquina de Pensions per un deute, i des de 2014 fins a juny de 2018 s’han pagat entorn de 1,3 milions d’euros.
A partir d’aquestes dades, Mulet ha extrapolat el muntant que es podria haver destinat a aquest cos creat pel franquisme des de la seua fi: “segurament podem aventurar sense exagerar que haurem pagat en democràcia, més de 150 milions d’euros per a pagar pensions a un cos de reclutats marroquins que es van utilitzar per a massacrar a la població de l’Espanya democràtica”.

*“Malgrat existir únicament durant 20 anys, els membres d’aquesta guàrdia, creada per un dictador i mantinguda durant un règim il·legítim, han vingut cobrant importants pensions pagades per l’Espanya democràtica”, ha explicat Mulet.
De fet, “els i les historiadores xifren en aproximadament 100.000 ciutadans marroquins, adolescents i joves, reclutats pel dictador Francisco Franco en el nord d’Àfrica, que els colpistes van destinar a saquejar, violar, decapitar, robar, amputar, cremar, assaltar, massacrar, a la població de l’Espanya democràtica”.
“La crueltat, impunitat, i barbàrie de la denominada ‘Guàrdia Mora’ del dictador genocida Francisco Franco, encara retrunyeix en la memòria de la part més cruenta de la guerra generada per la dreta a Espanya, ha considerat el senador.*

*El Gobierno justifica el pago actual de pensiones a los criminales de la Guardia Mora de Franco en base a una ley franquista de 1965.*

*Mulet afirma que seguramente se han destinado más de 150 millones de euros a pagar pensiones a criminales contra ciudadanos y ciudadanas españolas.
El senador de Compromís, Carles Mulet, presentó recientemente esta pregunta escrita al Gobierno:*
_*El Gobierno, en anteriores respuestas a preguntas formuladas por este senador sobre los pagos la denominada Guardia Mora de Franco, no ha respondido a la pregunta:
¿Qué medidas va a adoptar el Gobierno para atajar esta situación, al tratarse de personas reclutadas por el dictador genocida para saquear, violar, decapitar, robar, amputar, quemar, asaltar, masacrar, a la población de la España democrática?*_

Por ello se vuelve a preguntar, *¿Qué medidas va a adoptar el Gobierno para atajar esta situación, al tratarse de personas reclutadas por el dictador genocida para saquear, violar, decapitar, robar, amputar, quemar, asaltar, masacrar, a la población de la España democrática.*
Esta ha sido la respuesta dada:
_ Las citadas pensiones son reconocidas según lo dispuesto en la Ley 172/1965, de 21 de diciembre, por la que se regula la situación del personal marroquí que han prestado servicios en las Fuerzas Armadas españolas, como compensación a sus años de servicio prestados en diferentes periodos encuadrados en unidades del Ejército, que exceden el periodo concreto al que Su Señoría parece referirse en su pregunta. En este caso se trata de colectivos cerrados y por tanto a extinguir, cuya pensión se regula anualmente en los presupuestos Generales del Estado en la Sección 07 correspondiente al Régimen de Clases Pasivas, y al Programa 211O._

Para Carles Mulet, esta respuesta vuelve a demostrar la connivencia del PSOE actual con ciertos easpectos del franquismo “*atentos a la justificación, vienen a decir que aparte de los crímenes durante el golpe de Estado, esta Guardia al servicio del dictador hizo más cosas durante la dictadura, que fue precisamente eso, dar apoyo a la dictadura, un régimen genocida e ilegal. Otro argumento del PSOE para esta calamidad de Gobierno es que como todos se van a morir ( extinguir) pues a continuar pagando del dinero de todos pensiones a estos criminales de guerra, y al gran argumento, sin parangón, es una ley de 1965, o sea, una ley dictada por un Gobierno ilegítimo e ilegal, “*
Mulet ha recordado que el Estado español ha destinado cerca de 7,2 millones de euros únicamente desde 2007 a antiguos miembros de la Guardia Mora de Franco, una unidad de personas reclutadas por la dictadura en el norte de Marruecos para “*saquear, violar, decapitar, robar, amputar, quemar, asaltar, masacrar, a la población de la España democrática*“.

Según anteriores de respuesta del Gobierno, desde 2007 se han pagado en torno a 7,2 millones de euros, aunque no en pagos regulares: en 2007 y 2008 la cifra se situó en torno a los 2,9 millones de euros cada ejercicio; entre 2009 y 2013 no se abonaron estos pagos ya que los asumió la Caja Marroquí de Pensiones por una deuda, y desde 2014 hasta junio de 2018 se han pagado en torno a 1,3 millones de euros.
A partir de estos datos, Mulet ha extrapolado el montante que se podría haber destinado a este cuerpo creado por el franquismo desde su fin: “s*eguramente podemos aventurar sin exagerar que habremos pagado en democracia, más de 150 millones de euros para pagar pensiones a un cuerpo de reclutados marroquíes que se utilizaron para masacrar a la población de la España democrática”.*
“_*A pesar de existir únicamente durante 20 años, los miembros de esta guardia, creada por un dictador y mantenida durante un régimen ilegítimo, han venido cobrando importantes pensiones pagadas por la España democrática*_”, ha explicado Mulet.
De hecho, *“los y las historiadoras cifran en aproximadamente 100.000 ciudadanos marroquíes, adolescentes y jóvenes, reclutados por el dictador Francisco Franco en el norte de África, que los golpistas destinaron a saquear, violar, decapitar, robar, amputar, quemar, asaltar, masacrar, a la población de la España democrática”.*
“La crueldad, impunidad, y barbarie de la denominada ‘Guardia Mora’ del dictador genocida Francisco Franco, todavía retumba en la memoria de la parte más cruenta de la guerra generada por la derecha en España, ha considerado el senador.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Sep 2019)

*Lina Odena, in memoriam*
*El 14 de septiembre de 1936, junto al Pantano de Cubillas el chófer que conducía el coche en el que iba Lina se equivocó en un cruce y fue a dar directamente a un control de los falangistas.

Viéndose rodeada, Lina sin dudarlo dos veces sacó su revólver y se suicidó.*


----------



## I. de A. (14 Sep 2019)

*1*

*España no era demócrata en 1936. Calvo Sotelo y Gil Robles vs Pasionaria. Sesión de Cortes, 16 junio 1936*


Pasionaria con Francisco Antón y
el general Walter, jefe 35 División. 1937

Burgos. Franco acaba de ser elegido Jefe de Estado

Después de una administración republicana-socialista y otra de centro, en 1936 España abordó el sexto año regido por la democracia, con un PSOE que había mutado desde la socialdemocracia al estalinismo y un Congreso espejo del distanciamiento entre dos Españas antagónicas, las que ante el brutal fracaso de la antisocial democracia capitalista generadora de la Gran Depresión en Occidente, buscaban la luz entre: la internacionalista democracia soviética expandida en Europa por Stalin y el nuevo fascismo propulsor de una salida nacional asentada en las clases medias y cristianas.


*España no era demócrata en 1936, conforme el concepto de la cultura occidental*



*José Calvo Sotelo *mártir de
la Segunda República Española
Las elecciones generales realizadas el 16 y 23 de febrero de 1936 ofrecieron el siguiente resultado, en votos escrutados, con las reservas lógicas por los errores cometidos, correcciones y repeticiones de comicios:
Frente Popular .............4.451.300, el 47,03%
Derecha y Centro..........4.375.800, el 46,48%
Otra primera estimación de resultados había ofrecido este cómputo:
Frente Popular........ 4.363.903 votos
Derecha y Centro ....4.711.161 votos
.
Sin embargo, después de la aplicación de la Ley Electoral vigente y debido a la fragmentación de voto de la oposición al Frente Popular, liderada por los partidos de Derecha de José María Gil Robles y José Calvo Sotelo y del Centro de Alejandro Lerroux, entre otros, resultó que los 473 escaños de la Cámara se distribuyeron de la siguiente forma (6*):*
Frente Popular.............285
Derecha y Centro........166
Otros, (PNV 9).............22
.
La dirección anarquista que había ordenado a sus afiliados no votar en noviembre de 1933, en estas terceras legislativas recomendó votar a los partidos encuadrados en el Frente Popular. Debido a ello, el POUM de Joaquín Maurín y Andrés Nin obtuvo un escaño.
.

Lerroux y Azaña
El Gobierno surgido de las elecciones se constituyó el 19 de febrero y se remodeló el 12 de mayo, transitando, entonces, *Manuel Azaña* desde la presidencia del Consejo de Ministros a ser presidente de la República, sustituyendo en esta plaza al interino Diego Martínez Barrio, cargo que éste había ocupado por la destitución ilegal de Niceto Alcalá Zamora (del partido Derecha Liberal Republicana), realizada el 7 de abril tras un ataque verbal, contra él, del socialista Indalecio Prieto y el consecuente voto de censura presentado en la Cámara de Diputados (5).

Casares Quiroga
.
Se puede considerar a Alcalá Zamora como el principal impulsor de la instauración de la *Segunda República*. Sin embargo, su partido no quiso adherirse en 1936 al Frente Popular y él era, además, católico; de ahí que fuese suprimido.
La República del Frente Popular, nacida el 16 de febrero, con la retirada de Alcalá Zamora eliminó todo vestigio de la España tradicional en el poder y toda previsible oposición política efectiva para la consecución de sus proyectos, excepto la que pudiese partir desde los escaños del Parlamento*.*
El 12 de mayo de 1936*, S*antiago Casares Quiroga, de Izquierda Republicana, sustituyó a Manuel Azaña en el puesto de presidente del Consejo de Ministros (al trasladarse Azaña al cargo de presidente de la República) y, además, se responsabilizó de la cartera del Ministerio de la Guerra.



Requetés durante una misa
.


----------



## I. de A. (14 Sep 2019)

*2*

*Sesiones de Cortes del 16 de junio y 1 de julio de 1936*

En la sesión de Cortes del 16 de junio de 1936,* José María Gil Robles*, líder de la CEDA, expuso*: *_"Entre el 16 de febrero y el 15 de junio inclusive, fueron destruidas 160 iglesias,_ _se sofocaron 251 incendios en templos, hubo 269 muertos, 1287 heridos, 113 huelgas generales, 228 huelgas parciales, 10 periódicos totalmente destruidos (...) amén de innumerables asaltos a tiendas"_ (1). 
En el *Acta de la Sesión* quedaron reflejadas estas cifras. *No existió discrepancia* alguna acerca de ellas, ni ese día ni en las siguientes sesiones, por tanto, se pueden considerar como exactas las cifras aportadas.
*. *
Gil Robles era consciente que el plan de actuación del Frente Popular estaba totalmente supeditado a las órdenes dictadas por la *Internacional Comunista. *Por ellas, el Frente Popular debería suspender durante el periodo electoral la violencia contra la Iglesia, la burguesía y los políticos de la derecha, para una vez lograda la asociación con los partidos republicanos que no se habían adherido previamente al Frente Popular creado el año anterior, cumplir con el programa pensado y aprobado, regresando a las agresiones, aumentándolas, para así obtener "_el dominio total del poder, al cual hay que llegar utilizando todos los medios" _(8)_._ Al Frente Popular, en esas fechas sólo le faltaba controlar al ejército, de ahí que en la Sesión de Cortes del 16 de junio la institución castrense estuviese en "el ojo del huracán".
.
El programa oficial *estalinista *del Frente Popular incluía*: *_la independencia del Marruecos español; la liberación de las "naciones oprimidas": Cataluña, Vascongadas y Galicia; la confiscación de todas las tierras de la Iglesia y de los terratenientes; armar a obreros y paisanos del Frente Popular; la confiscación o control de bienes y empresas y anular todas las deudas adquiridas por campesinos y pequeños comerciantes con la banca, que, en siguientes etapas, sería nacionalizada. _
El Frente Popular, valiéndose de los Sindicatos, movilizaba las masas adictas para lograr los fines proyectados, creando el clima propicio para dar paso a paso el último giro a la izquierda, consistente en llegar a regirse por un régimen estalinista, como bien se expresó ese deseo en el Parlamento el día de proclamación del triunfo del Frente Popular; entonces, la Internacional fue cantada en Parlamento, puño en alto.

*.Dolores Ibárruri, "Pasionaria*", diputada por el Partido Comunista de España, PCE, declaró durante la sesión_:_ _"Hay que comenzar por encarcelar a los patronos que se niegan a aceptar los laudos del gobierno, hay que encarcelar a los que con cinismo sin igual, llenos de sangre de la represión de octubre, vienen a exigir responsabilidades (...)_". Definió como romántica la revolución de octubre de 1934 (7), que fue encabezada y organizada por los dirigentes del PSOE, cuando Alejandro Lerroux, del centrista Partido Republicano Radical, ocupaba la presidencia del Consejo de Ministros. También Pasionaria acusó a Calvo Sotelo de _"azuzar a los generalitos para levantarse contra el Poder del Estado"._
*.*
Pasionaria dijo al respecto: _"(...) el estallido de octubre, *octubre glorioso*, significó la defensa instintiva del pueblo frente al peligro fascista... miserables los hombres encargados de aplastar el movimiento_". De ahí que al general Eduardo López Ochoa (en su misión de pacificar la revolución de octubre de 1934 en Asturias, por orden del Gobierno de Centro presidido por Lerroux) se le cortara la cabeza, cuando estaba hospitalizado en el Hospital Gómez Ulla y la pasearan por el barrio. 
Pasionaria cerró su discurso, refiriéndose a los componentes de la oposición, con la frase _"nosotros no debiéramos tolerar que se sentasen ahí"._

Francisco Franco
*.*
Por su parte, el pontevedrés* José Calvo Sotelo* (fundador del Bloque Nacional, grupo parlamentario que englobaba a varios pequeños partidos, y que había obtenido la plaza de diputado en Cortes siendo miembro de Renovación Española), expresó que "_España vive sobrecogida (...) por todas partes, desorden, pillaje, saqueo, destrucción". _
Calvo Sotelo denunció, durante una controversia que sostenía con Casares Quiroga: _"Se está desatando en España una furia antimilitarista que tiene su arranque y origen en Rusia y que tiende a minar el prestigio y la eficacia del Ejército español". _Palabras que están en consonancia con las pronunciadas para defender la reciente actuación del ejército*: *"_en Asturias se ha asesinado y torturado por cientos a hombres indefensos_._ Se ha robado, se ha incendiado"._
*Pasionaria*, entonces, gritando sin tener turno oratorio, advirtió a *Calvo Sotelo* que era la última *vez *que hablaba en el Congreso, exclamó*: "*_Este es tu último discurso" _o_ "Este hombre ha hablado por última vez"_*. *(Frase recogida por los asistentes y que no tiene que constar en el Diario de la Sesión. Las dos versiones que circularon de inmediato son esencialmente iguales).
*.*
Calvo Sotelo, a continuación manifestó, dirigiéndose al presidente que acababa de realizar una intervención recriminatoria contra él por su percepción acerca del significado del ejército, solicitando que rectificase*: *"Yo tengo*, *señor Casares Quiroga, *anchas espaldas* (...) Lo repito: mis espaldas son anchas; yo acepto con gusto y no desdeño ninguna de las responsabilidades que se puedan derivar de actos que yo realice, y las responsabilidades ajenas, si son para bien de mi patria y para gloria de España, las acepto también (...) Señor mi vida podéis quitarme, pero más no podéis. Es preferible morir con gloria a vivir con vilipendio".
.

Asesinatos del Frente Popular en la Casa
de Campo de Madrid. Octubre de 1936
En la sesión parlamentaria del 1* de julio de 1936,* el diputado socialista *Ángel Galarza Gago* ratificó la amenaza de Pasionaria, legitimando el empleo de la violencia contra Calvo Sotelo por "_erigirse en jefe del fascismo y querer terminar con el Parlamento y los partidos"._Galarza continuó su discurso dirigiéndose a Calvo Sotelo:*: *"*Pensando en Su Señoría, encuentro justificado todo, incluso el atentado que le prive de la vida". *Los diputados de centro y derecha protestaron con fuerza. En el tumulto originado se oyó a Pasionaria gritar "_hay que arrastrarlos"_ (frase concretada por Gil Robles en su libro "No fue posible la paz".

Galarza, creador del cuerpo de los Guardias de Asalto, en el Parlamento había parafraseado a Pablo Iglesias, quien en el mismo lugar el 7 de julio de 1910 se había dirigido a Antonio Maura, líder de los conservadores, con estas palabras: _"Hemos llegado al extremo de considerar que antes que su Señoría suba al poder debemos llegar al atentado personal_". El día 22 de julio, el militante socialista Manuel Posa Roca hirió con dos disparos a Antonio Maura. No se encontró, o quiso encontrar, relación directa entre Pablo Iglesias y el frustrado magnicida.
.

Guerra Civil española
milicianos y sacerdotes
El 14 de julio estaba convocada otra sesión en las Cortes. En ella, Calvo Sotelo seguiría defendiendo tanto la necesidad como la aptitud de las fuerzas armadas españolas.
.
*Asesinato del diputado republicano de las derechas José Calvo Sotelo, punto final de las provocaciones y enfrentamientos. *(leer: "El Alzamiento Nacional fue proyectado y provocado por la Internacional Comunista y el gobierno del Frente Popular")
.
En la madrugada del 13 de julio,* José Calvo Sotelo* fue obligado a salir de su domicilio,* siendo asesinado, a continuación, por un grupo de milicianos* *socialistas gubernamentales* (2), dirigidos por el capitán de la Guardia Civil y miembro del PSOE Fernando Condés Romero, un instructor de la milicia socialista "La Motorizada", convicto por la revolución del 34 y escolta habitual de Indalecio Prieto. El miliciano de "La Motorizada", y ex guardaespaldas de Indalecio Prieto, Luis Cuenca Estevas fue el autor material del asesinato. Cuenca, había asesinado con anterioridad a Matías Montero.
Indalecio Prieto en "El Liberal" del día 14 de julio aseguró: "_La trágica muerte del Sr. Calvo Sotelo servirá para provocar el alzamiento (...) Será una batalla a muerte, porque cada uno de los dos bandos sabe que el adversario si triunfa no la dará cuartel"._
Miguel de Unamuno, siendo rector de la Universidad de Salamanca, explicó la situación creada con el asesinato de Calvo Sotelo: "El Gobierno de Madrid ha caído en manos de pistoleros".

Gil Robles y Franco
Si Stalin y sus vasallos del PCE-Frente Popular fueron capaces, semanas después, de asesinar a Andrés Nin y cientos de militantes del POUM y anarquistas, que eran sus socios en la guerra, hiriendo de gravedad a George Orwell, ¿cómo iban a dejar vivo a cualquier miembro molesto de la oposición?
.
*No existió* castigo alguno para los incendiarios de templos religiosos en la celebración de la llegada de la Segunda República. No existió reacción alguna cuando Azaña dictaminó: _"España dejaba de ser_ _católica_" y "_todos los conventos de Madrid no valían la vida de un_ _republicano_". Azaña, por tanto, dividió a la sociedad española en dos. No existi*ó* un castigo adecuado para los dirigentes de la insólita, sangrienta e indebida Revolución de Septiembre y Octubre del 34. y que, además, fueron amnistiados y glorificados por el gobierno de la república del frente Popular. Sin embargo, ahora, 17-18 de julio de 1936, iba a existir una reacción por parte de España, o más exactamente, de *media España*.
.


----------



## I. de A. (14 Sep 2019)

*3

Creación del Frente Popular. Su finalidad
.
.*Cuando se asesinó a Calvo Sotelo, el Estado de Derecho, el Estado Constitucional, estaba ya de hecho casi extinguido, según se denunció en la referida sesión parlamentaria del 16 de junio de 1936.
Los milicianos socialistas no pudieron tomar el poder por medio de la *Revolución de Octubre* de 1934, tras la intentona fallida del mes anterior con la importación ilegal de armas. Como en años anteriores también habían fracasado los intentos del socialismo revolucionario para conseguir el control político en Alemania, y la revolución comunista en Hungría, la Tercera Internacional, o Internacional Comunista, consideró oportuno cambiar de táctica olvidándose de las revoluciones, no aptas en naciones donde existía una clase media consolidada. 
*.*

Las Brigadas Internacionales
desfilando en Barcelona
Con esta finalidad los socialistas españoles pusieron en marcha el *Frente Popular*, conforme a la *alianza de socialistas y comunistas *definida en el VII Congreso de la Tercera Internacional o *Internacional Comunista* celebrado en *Moscú el 23 de julio de 1935*, y pactada para actuar desde dentro de la Administración, una vez conseguida la victoria electoral por la vía del sufragio democrático. De esta forma, tras la toma progresiva, por los comunistas, de los centros de control estatales y el adoctrinamiento de los socialistas y la sociedad en general, se alcanzaría la "extinción del Estado existente", o dicho de otra forma*: *implantar el comunismo*,*llevando a la nación a un sistema político, social y económico a imagen y semejanza del existente en la Unión Soviética, cumpliendo así con el principal objetivo de la Internacional Comunista*:* la liquidación de la burguesía y su sistema político. (3) y (4).
La finalidad del Frente Popular era la integración, en este caso de España, bajo el centralismo de Moscú conforme al proyecto de Stalin "*Socialismo en un sólo país"* que al faltar Lenin, opuesto a él se había aprobado en el XIV Congreso del Partido Comunista de la Unión Soviética celebrado durante diciembre de 1925.

*Síntesis evolutiva*
.

La caída constante de la economía desde la implantación de la República; los sucesos de mayo del 31 y la aparición de otros casos violentos, como los de Casas Viejas y Arnedo, dieron pie tanto a una miseria que cada vez más envolvía al pueblo español como a un desánimo popular, al comprobarse que la República no era capaz de atisbar una solución, ni siquiera para el lamentable problema agrario.

Franco ascendido a general
La Revolución de octubre de 1934 fue fiel reflejo de la actitud de los émulos de la Revolución Rusa, a los que les interesaba profesionalmente tener un régimen similar al soviético (con muchos seguidores en Europa Continental, gracias a la caída de las capitalistas y antisociales democracias) y que se sirvieron de la indignación popular para realizar la fallida Revolución.
Una eficaz maniobra dirigida por la Internacional Comunista conformó el Frente Popular, que subió al poder, por poco pero suficientemente. Desde entonces, y como bien se dejó claro en la Sesión de Cortes del 16 de junio de 1936, el *Estado de Derecho había quebrado*. La ilegal defenestración de Alcalá Zamora y, sobre todo, el intento de asesinato en las personas de Gil Robles y Antonio Goicoechea y el asesinato consumado de Calvo Sotelo, *acciones todas ellas realizadas desde el poder*, *sólo fueron el certificado de esa quiebra democrática. España no era demócrata en julio de 1936.*


El Alzamiento Nacional, encabezado por Francisco Franco, José Sanjurjo y Emilio Mola, no se levantó contra un régimen democrático, tampoco contra una idea democrática ni contra el pueblo; se alzó contra el estalinismo*,* contra una situación degenerada e improrrogable.
.
Para celebrar la victoria del Alzamiento tuvieron que transcurrir mil días de esperanzas y sufrimientos. Al final de ellos, no se restauró la maltratada y perdida democracia, deseada en 1931 por la gran mayoría de nuestros padres (9). Por el contrario, en un entorno exterior hostil, nació una nueva casta social, bajo un régimen autoritario anacrónico, que limitaba o anulaba demasiadas libertades y derechos básicos del hombre, *incompatible* con una sociedad moderna, cuando Europa había regresado a la normalidad política y al progreso.


Falangistas desfilando en Vigo, foto Hugo Jaeger
Esa casta social dictatorial se olvidó del sacrificio de las juventudes del Requeté (con excesiva presencia en primera línea) y devaluó la de los falangistas que no habían muerto durante la guerra, como fueron los casos de Dionisio Ridruejo y Manuel Hedilla.
.
Sucedió que otro modelo de falangistas, o del Movimiento (que no habían destacado antes de 1939, o que o no habían combatido o habían participado en la guerra en servicios no peligrosos, o, simplemente, no eran falangistas ese año) ocuparon altos cargos en Falange, Estado, deportes, política una vez finiquitada la dictadura. Así han sido los casos de Ramón Serrano Suñer, Juan Antonio Samaranch, José Antonio Elola-Olaso, Adolfo Suárez, Rodolfo Martín Villa, José Utrera Molina, José Barrionuevo (carlista) etc...
.
Requetés y falangistas, juventudes vertebradas por su anticomunismo y anticapitalismo y por haberse alimentado en las clases medias tradicionalistas. Juventudes perdidas por la guerra, al igual que la de otros combatientes idealistas de la República, españoles o de las Brigadas Internacionales

*.................................................................................................................
.................................................................................................................*

22 julio 1936, jóvenes voluntarios navarros pasan por
Burgos camino de la sierra de Madrid
(1a) La toma del poder absoluto que Stalin llevó a cabo, no sólo significó la supresión de los derechos fundamentales del hombre sino también el asesinato de los sacerdotes ortodoxos. Entre 1927 y 1940, fecha en la que se doblegó la Iglesia Ortodoxa rusa dirigida por el patriarca Sergio, fueron masacrados cerca de cien mil sacerdotes y cerradas casi todas las iglesias. La República del Frente Popular español era fiel a la ejecutoria de Stalin, antes y, más aún, durante la guerra civil.
.

Pasionaria durante un mitin
(1) El Gobierno del Frente Popular, sólo comenzar sus funciones, dictó a sus sindicatos y organizaciones juveniles la normativa de actuar promoviendo huelgas, violencia y manifestaciones con el fin de alcanzar una situación política, social y económica irrevocable: extinguir el Estado de Derecho y las raíces religiosas, culturales y económicas de España. Para esos fines precisaba no tener oposición válida: El presidente de la República, Alcalá Zamora, desposeído ilegalmente de su cargo. Los jefes de la oposición o muertos (asesinados) o acobardados. El líder de las juventudes opositoras, José Antonio Primo de Rivera, encarcelado.
.
(2) *Ángel Galarza*, nombrado ministro de Gobernación el 4 de septiembre de 1936 y miembro del PSOE, manifestó muy pocos días después del crimen: "_A mí el asesinato de Calvo Sotelo me produjo un sentimiento. El sentimiento de no haber participado en la ejecución_". Bien se entienden sus palabras, acorde con el siguiente acto*:* los socialistas gubernamentales que cometieron el magnicidio quedaran liberados y exculpados tras su identificación, sin padecer algún tipo de prisión o castigo.
.
(3) Leer: "Marx. Extinción del Estado" y "Antonio Machado y la Asociación de Amigos de la Unión Soviética"
.

(4) El pacto para crear el *Frente Popular *español fue firmado por los partidos y sindicatos socialistas y comunistas, por los mal llamados partidos republicanos (todos los partidos eran republicanos) con Azaña y Diego Martínez Barrio a la cabeza, ya que el Nacional Republicano, PNR, de Felipe Sánchez Román no quiso entrar en la coalición (otros "republicanos" como Alcalá Zamora ya habían desistido de aliarse con los socialistas debido a la nueva forma de actuar del PSOE). El POUM también se adhirió, pero otra cosa es la que dispuso Stalin, meses más tarde.

Corbera de Ebro, batalla del Ebro
El Frente Popular se presentó a las legislativas con la unión siguiente: PSOE, UGT, PCE, Federación de Juventudes Socialistas, POUM de Andrés Nin, Partido Sindicalista del anarcosindicalista Ángel Pestaña, Izquierda Republicana de Azaña y Unión Republicana de Martínez Barrio.

(5) El 7 de abril de 1936, Indalecio Prieto presentó una moción de censura contra Alcalá Zamora fundamentada en que éste había disuelto en dos ocasiones las Cortes antes de tiempo. Sin embargo, esta acción estaba prevista por la Constitución*:* Título V, relativo a la Presidencia de la República. Artículo 81.
.
(6) Se puede considerar una gran posibilidad de manipulación de los comicios. La "Comisión de Validez de las Actas Parlamentarias", dirigida por Indalecio Prieto, sobre el primer cómputo de reparto de escaños otorgó al Frente Popular catorce escaños más, para de esta forma llegara a los definitivos 278. Al Centro le adjudicó otros 23. La coalición de derechas perdió 37, y así la CEDA bajó de 101 a 88. Mientras tanto, el PSOE subió desde 88 a 99 y IR de 79 a 87 ; dándose el caso que el Partido Agrario Español, de derechas, ascendió de 1 a 10.
Tras los ajustes, el Congreso quedó constituido de esta forma:

22 Julio 36, milicianos van a fusilar
a Rafael Ortiz de Zárate, que había
combatido en el puente sobre el Henares


----------



## I. de A. (14 Sep 2019)

*y 4*

PSOE de Indalecio Prieto, 99 escaños. CEDA de Gil-Robles 88. Izquierda Republicana, IR, de Azaña 87. UR de Diego Martínez Barrio 37. ERC de Lluis Companys 21. PCE de José Díaz 17. Partido de Centro Democrático de Manuel Portela Valladares 17. Renovación Española de Antonio Goicoechea 12. etc. Falange Española de las JONS no obtuvo escaño.
Tres partidos republicanos aportaron al Frente Popular 108 escaños; los nacionalistas de izquierda 26.diputados.
.
(7) El 21 de febrero de 1936, el presidente del Consejo de Ministros, Manuel Azaña, firmó un decreto-ley. Su artículo único manifestaba: _"Se concede amnistía a los penados y encausados por delitos políticos y sociales... El Gobierno dará cuenta a las Cortes del uso de la presenteautorización"._ Todos los convictos de la Revolución de Octubre quedaron en libertad.
.
(8) Órdenes de la Internacional detalladas en la publicación "Die Warhreit", "La Verdad", de enero del 36 y en "¿Por qué venció Franco?" de José Antonio Navarro Gisbert.
.

Madrid. 28 de marzo de 1939, fervor popular
(9) En los años 1930, la democracia política sólo existía en algunas naciones del mundo. El capitalismo implantado en ellas las llevó a una Gran Depresión. Leer "Crash del 29. Fascismos y socialismos".*.* En "Sartre y el comunismo" he escrito: "Las democracias (en aquellos años, los que aquí nos conciernen), eran sinónimo de imperialismo, capitalismo antisocial, fracaso económico y fracaso social".
.
Leer "Alfonso XIII y Alcalá Zamora"
.
Leer "¿Por qué mutó el PSOE? El Alzamiento Nacional
.
Leer "PSOE socialdemócrata. PSOE estalinista. Indalecio Prieto"
.
Leer "Mi pensamiento acerca de quienes fueron los culpables de la Guerra Civil"

​
El 23 de junio de 1936, Franco en nombre del Ejército
presentó un escrito a Casares Quiroga, presidente
del Gobierno y ministro de Guerra, manifestando el
malestar militar por las disposiciones gubernamentales.
A la derecha de Azaña está Casares Quiroga,
a la izquierda, Francisco Franco

Para conocer mi pensamiento político es preciso que lean*: *"El Manifiesto Comunista y Jose Antonio Bru", último capítulo de los dedicados a "El Manifiesto Comunista", con mi pensamiento.
.

Paso del Ebro, ejército de Yagüe
-En foto de cabecera observamos a Franco en Burgos, donde fue proclamado jefe de Estado el 28 de septiembre de 1936. Previamente, el 24 de julio, Burgos fue la capital de la España Nacional, creándose una Junta de Defensa Nacional bajo la presidencia del general Miguel Cabanellas, siendo Andrés Saliquet nombrado general de División.
.
-En foto de cabecera, vemos, en 1937, a Pasionaria con Francisco Antón (comisario político comunista y considerado como el amante de Pasionaria) y el general Walter (seudónimo del comunista polaco Karol Swierczewski, veterano de la Revolución Rusa, que figuró en España, sobre todo, en la batalla del Jarama. Regresó a la Unión Soviética antes de iniciarse la Batalla del Ebro).
.
Fotografías en orden descendente*:*
-José Calvo Sotelo. El poeta católico José María Pemán en su "El protomártir" del "Poema de la bestia y el ángel" escribió sobre Calvo Sotelo: "_Los poderes tenebrosos se concitaron contra él. Él fue el protomártir de la gran Cruzada española"._
-Alejandro Lerroux y Manuel Azaña.
.Santiago Casares Quiroga
.

Ciudad Universitaria. Belgas y franceses de
la XII Brigada Inter., foto Albero y Segovia
-P*rimer Gobierno del Frente Popular *del 19 de febrero de 1936.:
Presidente, Manuel Azaña Díaz de Izquierda Republicana.
Ministro de Estado, Augusto Barcia Trelles de IR, Izquierda Republicana.
Gobernación, Amós Salvador Carreras de IR. Hacienda, Gabriel Franco López de IR. Justicia, Antonio Lara Zárate de Unión Republicana. Guerra, Carlos Misquelet Lacaci, general. Marina, José Giral Pereira de IR.
Obras Publicas, Santiago Casares Quiroga de IR. Industria y Comercio, Carlos Álvarez-Buylla de UR. Agricultura, Mariano Ruiz-Funes de IR. Trabajo y Sanidad, Enrique Ramos y Ramos de IR. Instrucción Pública, Marcelino Domingo Sanjuán de IR.
Comunicaciones y Marina Mercante, Manuel Blasco Garzón de UR. El 12 de mayo, Azaña pasó a ser presidente de la República, siendo sustituido al frente de los ministros por Santiago Casares, quien, más tarde, se negó a entregar armas a los milicianos cuando estalló la guerra; entonces, transitoriamente fue reemplazado por José Giral. Aquel día, 12 de mayo de 1936, hubo más cambios ministeriales. El presidente del Congreso, el 19 de febrero de 1936, era Diego Martínez Barrio, quien tras la caída de Barcelona sustituyó a Manuel Azaña en la presidencia de la República, 26 de enero de 1939.
.

Pasionaria y el Batallón del Acero
-Requetés en misa durante la Guerra Civil.
-Caricatura de José María Gil Robles
-El Alzamiento en Marruecos, según "La Voz", diario republicano madrileño y cordobés. La foto muestra su última tirada con ese carácter, pues el cordobés fue incautado al tomar Córdoba los nacionales por medio del coronel de Artillería Ciriaco Cascajo.
-Francisco Franco.
-Miliciano sonrientes cometiendo asesinatos. Hugh Thomas en la página 104 de su "La Guerra Civil Española" ofrece la siguiente cifra de asesinados por el Frente Popular, aparte de religiosos y civiles: 12 obispos, 4.184 sacerdotes, 283 monjas y 2.385 monjes.
-Franco y Gil Robles.
-Las Brigadas Internacionales desfilando en Barcelona.
-Franco ascendido a general, a efectos 1 de enero de 1926
-Falangistas desfilando en Vigo. Fotografía de Hugo Jaeger
-Requetés desfilando en Burgos camino de Madrid.
-Dolores Ibárruri "Pasionaria"

Nacionales entran en Madrid, 28 marzo 1939
-Corbera de Ebro, tras la decisiva batalla del río Ebro.
--Milicianos llevan a Joaquín Ortiz de Zarate al paredón
-Ambiente existente en la Puerta del Sol el día 28 de marzo de 1939, fecha de la toma de Madrid por las tropas nacionales.
Azaña, Casares Quiroga y Franco
-Cuerpo de Ejército Marroquí cruzando el Ebro, bajo el mando del general Juan Yagüe, quien se había distinguido como legionario y por tomar Extremadura. Yagüe era, además, falangista.
.
-Batalla de la Ciudad Universitaria de Madrid. Belgas y franceses del Batallón de la Comuna de París, integrado en la XII Brigada Internacional. Foto de Robert Capa.
.

Ángel Galarza y su Guardia de Asalto
-*Pasionaria* pasa revista, en Madrid, al batallón del Acero el 24 de julio de 1936, antes de su partida al frente de Somosierra. Pronunció un discurso: "Cuando el movimiento revolucionario de los traidores a la República toca a su fin (...)". En su arenga, Pasionaria pidió "¡Hombres demócratas de Inglaterra, de Francia, de todos los países...". (Pregunto, ¿es el comienzo de las Brigadas Internacionales?) Pasionaria justificó, a su manera los desafueros del Frente Popular durante los meses anteriores: "En 1933 triunfaron en nuestro país las derechas. Una política de venganzas, de odios, de persecuciones sangrientas, de crímenes hicieron que el pueblo repudiase (...) y dio el triunfo al Frente Popular (en las elecciones de febrero de 1936)". Ibárruri terminó de esta forma: "¡Viva España libre y feliz! ¡Viva la República demócrata!". La prensa del día siguiente también recogió la muerte de Onésimo Redondo, junto a otros camaradas de Falange Española, en Labajos, provincia de Segovia.
.

-Entrada de las tropas nacionales en Madrid, por la Ciudad Universitaria y simultáneamente por la Casa de Campo, 28 de marzo de 1939. No hubo combates, ya los habían realizado los partidarios del Golpe de Casado contra los comunistas, seguidores de la política de Stalin y Juan Negrín (huido y refugiado en París), quienes eran partidarios de la lucha hasta la muerte, pero la de sus subordinados de partido y milicianos.
.
.


----------



## Incorrezto (15 Sep 2019)

sabes ya el significado de BF?

los presos en madrid antes del la entrada fascista y fusilados después, sabes ya quienes son?


----------



## I. de A. (15 Sep 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> sabes ya el significado de BF?
> 
> los presos en madrid antes del la entrada fascista y fusilados después, sabes ya quienes son?



Pero, ¿tú de qué vas, chaval, sentando cátedra de porcelanosa con afirmaciones de cuatro palabras y preguntitas de sabiondo ridículo? Lo leo y ni caso. Expón abiertamente y con algún detalle lo que te dé la gana y ya está, aunque se ve que esto te cuesta mucho.

Y, además, con ese engreimiento infantil: _te estoy probando, viejo ignorante_ (tú, que has demostrado no saber nada de esto más que las trolas oficiales)... ¿Cómo te voy tomar en serio y prestar atención que no sea cachondearme de ti?

Ya que tú vas por lo personal, el adhominazo (y ni siquiera contra el autor del artículo, sino contra mi, lo que demuestra mala fe y estupidez), te diré lo que me parteces tú: está claro que eres un venticentimista que quiere enredar y lo has demostrado, sin necesidad de ponerte a prueba, con tus adhominazos y petulancia de guardería para intentar fastidiar, pobre infeliz, y tapar tu ignorancia. Te deben dar la limosna por post, porque por palabra no tendrías ni pa pipas.

Dicho lo cual, no voy a entrar en tus tonterías venticentimistas (el insulto y la trola es vuestro pico y pala), ni tampoco te invisibilizaré (como dicen los progres) porque me divierte tu curioso curro.


----------



## I. de A. (15 Sep 2019)

*16 FEB. 2019*
*Stalin y el PSOE. El comunismo en la España de 1934 a 1939*

Jose Antonio Bru 



"Gloria al gran Stalin", óleo de Yuri Kugach, 1950
Stalin cuando subió al poder, tras la inesperada y rápida en su desarrollo enfermedad de Lenin, tuvo que enfrentarse a dos problemas: primero, luchar por un poder sin compartirlo con cualquier otro miembro del partido y que no se cuestionase mientras viviese, y segundo, expandir el comunismo.


Stalin. Archivo Betmann-Corbis
El primero lo resolvió de una manera inequívoca y simple, deshacerse de todo aquel que le hiciese competencia, fuese quien fuese o estuviera donde estuviese, a unos los tenía cerca, a otros los hizo regresar a la Unión Soviética donde fueron fusilados y a aquellos que se habían separado de su mando, les mandó asesinar allá donde estuviesen, aunque residieran en el lejano Coyoacán, en la residencia de Diego Rivera y Frida Kahlo donde vivía Leon Trotsky. Stalin llevó a cabo esta planificación sin concesión alguna.
.
* Planes, éxitos, fallos y asesinatos de Stalin en España, 1934 a 1939*
.

Stalin y Vorochilov, delante y Molotov con
Kameline detrás, portan el féretro de Sergéi
Kirov, asesinado por orden de Stalin

"Stalin y las musas"
Óleo de Alexander Melanid
Una vez que habían fallado los intentos de implantar el comunismo en Alemania y Hungría, la meta de Stalin estaba puesta en los otros tres grandes países de Europa continental. Sin embargo, debía descartar a Italia, pues allí se había analizado el avance social del comunismo y se había dado un golpe de Estado implantando el fascismo, que era aceptado por el pueblo al aportar desarrollo y orden.
Los otras grandes naciones eran, Francia y España. Stalin tenía que hacer un plan para ellas, y como la situación social y económica era mucho peor en España, es decir más favorable para su plan, decidió que era más fácil tomar España primero.
.
En España, debido a la mala marcha social y económica con la República, se celebraron elecciones generales anticipadas en noviembre de 1933. Por su resultado, los directivos del PSOE se mudaron de los altos cargos en el Gobierno a tener solo una pequeña representación en el Congreso de Diputados. Entonces sus deseos de gobierno en España solo se podrían realizar siguiendo los intereses de Stalin. 
Para tal fin, se intentó armar a los socialistas en septiembre de 1934, pero el barco con armas para ellos fue apresado. El siguiente paso consistió en que los sindicatos siguiendo instrucciones de Largo Caballero, Indalecio Prieto y demás dirigentes del PSOE, que serían amparados por Stalin si vencían, organizaron una sangrienta revolución en octubre de 1934. Pero este Alzamiento Internacional no prendió con la necesaria suficiencia.
Este fue el* primer plan* y fracaso de Stalin para España.

Alcalá Zamora
Stalin tuvo que ejecutar otro plan: durante el *VII Congreso de la Tercera Internacional*, en la sesión celebrada en Moscú el 23 de julio de 1935, se acordó tomar el poder en las naciones a través de la vía electoral, para poder implantar desde dentro, paso a paso, el comunismo. Para ello, bajo las ordenanzas y el prestigio social de la Komintern, el PSOE se asoció con la izquierda republicana, los incipientes comunistas y los anarquistas. Por un pequeño margen de votos emitidos, 4.451.300 por 4,375.800 , el Frente Popular subió al poder en febrero de 1936. Se conformó un gobierno liderado, aparentemente, por el PSOE.
En este* segundo plan,* Stalin acertó.
.
Obtenido el poder, había que continuar transformando el Estado existente en un Estado proletario, reconvirtiendo o cerrando las instituciones existentes y eliminando, incluso físicamente, a la oposición*.* Hitler lo acababa de realizar en Alemania, pues suprimió estamentos, personas y libertades previas, reemplazándolas por los intereses e instituciones nazis. Y el comunismo no iba a ser menos. 
Siguiendo el plan, se eliminó ilegalmente a Alcalá Zamora de la presidencia de la República, se encarceló a José Antonio Primo de Rivera líder de las juventudes católicas y se asesinó a José Calvo Sotelo, figura carismática de la España tradicional.
En este* tercer plan, *Stalin también acertó.
.

Stalin, Lenin y Trotsky
Stalin pensó que había que procurar que los españoles admirasen el comunismo, basándose en el cambio experimentado por el obrero y campesino ruso desde 1918 y en los logros industriales obtenidos por los soviéticos. Para ello potenció el Partido Comunista español, fundó una prensa amarilla, fomentó el sindicato comunista, envió a España instructores políticos con Palmiro Togliatti de la Komintern al frente, se asentaron en España militares para formalizar el Quinto Regimiento lo antes posible, y creó y desarrolló la entidad cultural "Asociación de Amigos de la Unión Soviética". 
En las elecciones de noviembre de 1933, los comunistas solo había obtenido un escaño, en las legislativas de febrero de 1936, el PCE liderado por José Díaz obtuvo 14 del total de 473 de la Cámara. Con el reajuste electoral realizado en mayo, al no haberse conseguido en varias provincias el requisito mínimo del 40% de asistencia electoral, subió a 17 el número de diputados comunistas, sobresaliendo Pasionaria entre ellos.
La amnistía general decretada por el gobierno del socialista Francisco Largo Caballero se tradujo en un lógico gran fervor hacia el Frente Popular, hacia el comunismo por parte de la izquierda encarcelada por la Revolución de Octubre del 34 y de los delincuentes comunes.
En este *cuarto plan,* Stalin también acertó.
.

Pasionaria, José Díaz y
Palmiro Togliatti
Stalin planeó controlar los dos tipos existentes de fuerzas armadas. Las de interior las controló fácilmente, pues la Guardia de Asalto, creada en febrero de 1932, dependía de la Dirección general de Seguridad, o sea del gobierno del Frente Popular. Para mejorar el resultado buscado, fusionó en el Cuerpo de Seguridad Interior, creado en diciembre de 1936, a la Guardia de Asalto y a la Guardia Civil fiel al Frente Popular, que en agosto de 1936 había cambiado su nombre por el de Guardia Nacional Republicana.
.
Las fuerzas armadas del ejército quedaron constituidas a semejanza del Ejército Rojo: comisarios políticos comunistas, altos mandos profesionales y ejército de milicianos. Para ello, destacó en España militares con experiencia de batalla o formados en la URSS como el caso de Enrique Líster. El 19 de julio de 1936 ya estaba operativo el Quinto Regimiento.
En este *quinto plan*, Stalin también acertó.
.
Stalin analizó cómo la Revolución de Octubre de 1934 en España no había obtenido el éxito esperado, a pesar de la cooperación sin reservas prestada por los políticos socialistas españoles y los sindicatos. El ejército español había controlado la gran revuelta. que apenas pudo prender más allá de Asturias y León. Pocos años antes había sucedido lo mismo en Alemania y Hungría.
.

Indalecio Prieto y Largo Caballero
Además, la mitad de la población española no admitía la sovietización de la nación y consideraba al ejército como el mayor, o incluso único, garante de que España siguiera con sus costumbres y religión. Debido a la situación, en 1936 las luchas asolaban dialécticamente el Congreso de Diputados y físicamente las calles. 
Stalin no deseaba tener más interferencias decisivas de un ejército nacional en cualquier socialización de Europa, y en España precisaba desacreditar y hundir con un gran fracaso a los españoles tradicionales que no admitían la internacionalización de sus costumbres, que estaban siendo trastocadas en marxistas, como había sucedido con las quema de templos y la expulsión de los jesuitas.
Había que desacreditar y disolver el ejército. La única solución consistía en que se sublebase parcialmente sin estar organizado. Sería fácilmente controlado, como había sucedido con la reciente sublevación de Sanjurjo.

Stalin, el Kremlin y Lenin
Entonces Stalin proyectó un Alzamiento Nacional, y cuando consideró que ya estaba la sociedad suficientemente enfrentada, ultimado el Quinto Regimiento y controladas las fuerzas de seguridad, provocó el Alzamiento con el asesinato gubernamental de Calvo Sotelo.
En este* sexto plan*, Stalin también acertó, en teoría.
.
Stalin mantuvo una cordial, pero efectiva, correspondencia con el presidente del Gobierno, Francisco Largo Caballero, con la que le daba directamente instrucciones. En uno de los párrafos, Stalin ordenaba de esta manera: "es un particular necesario asegurar el apoyo al Gobierno por parte de Azaña y su grupo". Manuel Azaña: el títere estalinista y paradigma de algunos trepas haciendo méritos.
En este *séptimo plan*, Stalin también acertó. 
* FIN
.............................*


Barcelona, sede del PSOE estalinista con en Frente Popular,
que tenía mayoría del PSOE
El programa oficial *estalinista *del Frente Popular, mayoría del PSOE, incluía*: *_la independencia del Marruecos español; la liberación de las "naciones oprimidas": Cataluña, Vascongadas y Galicia; la confiscación de todas las tierras de la Iglesia y de los terratenientes; armar a obreros y paisanos del Frente Popular; la confiscación o control de bienes y empresas y anular todas las deudas adquiridas por campesinos y pequeños comerciantes con la banca, que, en siguientes etapas, sería nacionalizada._

El Frente Popular, valiéndose de los Sindicatos, movilizaba las masas adictas para lograr los fines proyectados, creando el clima propicio para dar paso a paso el último giro a la izquierda, consistente en llegar a regirse por un régimen estalinista, como bien se expresó ese deseo en el Parlamento el día de proclamación del triunfo del Frente Popular; entonces, la Internacional fue cantada en Parlamento, puño en alto. Sesión de Cortes, 16 junio 1936.


----------



## I. de A. (15 Sep 2019)

* La deificación de la Unión Soviética en España*
.


Procesión frentepopulista
en la Gran Vía madrileña
Para transformar el pensamiento del pueblo, la Komintern puso en marcha su proyecto, que como cualquier otro de índole social y moral constaba de dos líneas de actuación*:* la deificación de la nueva religión marxista sin dios ensalzando a la Unión Soviética, salvaguarda del paraíso socialista, y la existencia del infierno en vida para herejes y disidentes.
La mayor expresión de la deificación de la URSS la significó "La Asociación de Amigos de la Unión Soviética", una sociedad creada por la Komintern y cuya declaración de intenciones relataba: "No tendremos más programa ni más bandera que decir y ayudar a conocer la verdad sobre la URSS, combatiendo con las armas de la verdad la mentira, la calumnia y la deformación". Por su parte, Antonio Machado miembro destacado de esta sociedad y orador habitual en los continuos actos culturales de la Asociación, refrendó esa idea y programa con esta frase: "La Rusia actual, la gran República de los Soviets, va ganando de día en día la simpatía y el amor de los pueblos, porque toda ella está consagrada a mejorar la condición humana".
.

Cartel de la Asociación de Amigos
de la Unión Soviética bajo la
impronta de Stalin
El castigo a los disidentes del estalinismo se manifestó en la masacre gubernamental realizada en mayo de 1937 en Barcelona contra las organizaciones políticas y sindicales de anarquistas y trotskistas. Esta actuación está en consonancia con la idea expresada por Julián Zugazagotia, ministro de Gobernación y dirigente del PSOE, recogida en "El Mundo Obrero" de Madrid del 14 de agosto de 1937 bajo el titular "Los que atacan a la U.R.R.S. atacan al pueblo español": 
"Con reiteración que permite adivinar un propósito deliberado de ofender a una nación excepcionalmente amiga, creando de esta manera dificultades al Gobierno, se ocupan diferentes periódicos de la U.R.R.S., habiendo llegado en su inconveniencia a compararla a las naciones que invaden el suelo nacional. Esta licencia absolutamente reprobable no debiera ser autorizada por el Gabinete de censura. Debe cesar radicalmente avisando que tan pronto como esta orden deje de ser observada escrupulosamente, se suspenderá con carácter indefinido al periódico que la incumpla, aún cuando hubiese sido autorizado por la Censura, quedando, en este caso, el censor que hubiese leído las pruebas periodísticas a disposición del Tribunal especial encargado de entender en los asuntos de sabotaje."

José Antonio Bru.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Sep 2019)

*MARÍA PÉREZ LACRUZ, ANARQUISTA, combatiente de la columna de hierro, VEJADA, MALTRATADA, VIOLADA, su bebé ROBADO, FUSILADA por los franquistas en 1942*




María Pérez LaCruz nació en Teruel, España, el 3 de mayo de 1917. Sus padres fueron Manuel e Isabel. El apodo “La Jabalina” de todas las mujeres de la familia, se debe a que su madre era de Jabaloyas, sierra de Albarracín. La necesidad económica obligó a la familia a mudarse a la ciudad portuaria de Sagunto en Valencia cuando María tenía solo 6 años, donde existía un problema de conflicitidad laboral muy importante debido a las desgraciadas condiciones de vida de los trabajadores vinculados al ferrocarril y a las minas de Teruel.
María y sus 5 hermanos ayudaron a la familia trabajando en un puesto de verduras en el mercado. María también trabajaba como limpiadora en casa ajena. Con 17 años se afilió a la Juventud Libertaria, y en agosto de 1936 se unió como enfermera a la milicia anarquista de la “Columna de Hierro” para luchar contra el fascismo, ayudando a establecer un hospital en el frente de Mora de Rubielos a Sarrión. Durante la Batalla de Teruel el 23 de agosto de 1936, recibió una herida de bala en la pierna en Puerto Escandón, que le fracturó un fémur. Fue hospitalizada hasta el 24 de diciembre de 1936 en el hospital de Valencia.
El historiador *Eladi Mainar*, en su libro _De los milicianos a los soldados: columnas valencianas en la Guerra Civil española_, señala que las mujeres se unieron como enfermeras a la Columna de Hierro, igualando a los milicianos en su capacidad para usar fusiles en la lucha contra los rebeldes. Mainar enfatiza la conciencia y el desarrollo social alcanzado por las mujeres en esos tiempos revolucionarios. Nunca antes en España las mujeres habían alcanzado niveles tan elevados de liberación social, política, económica y sexual. En noviembre de 1937 la columna desapareció regularizándose en la 83ª brigada mixta del ejército de la República, aprobando el gobierno republicano un decreto que prohibía la presencia femenina en las trincheras. En su libro, _La historia de la columna de hierro_, *Abel Paz* cuenta que: “Vi a mujeres llorar por coraje y furia cuando les dijeron que ya no podían pelear en la Brigada o en cualquier otro frente, eran igual de valientes y lideradas desde el frente en cada ataque”.
María trabajó después en una fábrica de armas en Sagunto y luego en Cieza en Murcia en una fábrica de acero. Con la victoria franquista, el 23 de abril de 1939 fue arrestada por la guardia civil, le afeitaron la cabeza y la hicieron desfilar por las calles. Ingresó en la Prisión provisional del Convento de Santa Clara el 18 de enero de 1940, y trasladada el 16 de enero de 1942 a la Prisión Provincial de Mujeres de Valencia. Durante sus 3 años en prisión fue reiteradamente *golpeada y torturada*, pero se negó a reconocer nada. Dio a luz a un bebé el 9 de enero de 1940 en el Hospital Provincial de Valencia, pero *se lo arrancaron* tras el parto. De la criatura no se ha vuelto a saber, si fue niño o niña, como otras tantas historias que ocurrieron con los niños de la guerra, como tantos hijos de presas en cárceles franquistas, *robado, sustraído*, y entregado en adopción.
En 27 de febrero de 1942 fue ratificada la prisión de María Pérez Lacruz. Fue acusada en una farsa de consejo de guerra el 28 de julio de 1942 de “ayudar a la rebelión”, de vivir amancebada, mujer de “carácter libertino”, “exaltada”, y que cuando trabajó en la siderurgia participaba públicamente de los valores republicanos y despreciaba los del bando sublevado. Fue acusada del asesinato del cónsul boliviano en Valencia, donde no había existido dicho consulado, y de asesinatos que se habían producido mientras estuvo hospitalizada en el hospital de Valencia, como confirmó el jefe de traumatología del hospital D. Francisco Martin Lagos, que certificó que María estaba ingresada por fractura de fémur por arma de fuego en esas fechas. Los líderes falangistas locales dijeron que “ella no había tomado parte en los crímenes”. El nombre de sus delatores siempre fue ocultado. Severiano Jiménez Basarte, practicante del Hospital de la Siderurgia, certificó que el comportamiento de María era intachable.
El 29 de julio de 1942 un comunicado del Juzgado Militar condenó a María Pérez Lacruz a la pena de Muerte, sin embargo no pudieron acusarla de ningún crimen, sino de los delitos de “adhesión a la rebelión” y “desafección al Movimiento”. El 8 de agosto de 1942, fue fusilada junto a otros 6 presos varones contra la pared del campo de tiro de Paterna (Valencia). Ella recibió una bala en la cabeza y otra en el pecho. Tenía 25 años.
En el libro de *Manuel Girona Rubio*, _Una miliciana en la Columna de Hierro: María “la Jabalina”_, en la novela de *Rosana Corral-Márquez*, _Si me llegas a olvidar_, y en la obra de teatro _María La Jabalina (1942-1917)_ de *Lola López*, se demuestra con pruebas irrefutables la inocencia de María, rebatiéndose una a una todas las acusaciones vertidas sobre la protagonista de la historia, la falsedad de los cargos, el vil asesinato en que se convirtió la ejecución de esta joven anarquista, y la sangrienta farsa que se representaba en estos consejos de guerra en los que la justicia siempre estaba ausente.
En el año 2003 se dedicó un homenaje de la Associació de Dones de Baladre ”Trencant Silencis del Puerto de Sagunto, para exaltar a las mujeres que vivieron en una etapa represiva y que ello no les impidió llevar a cabo sus ideas de libertad, entre ellas María “La Jabalina”. En septiembre del año 2003 solicitaron al Ayuntamiento que dedicara una calle o plaza con su nombre. Hoy en el barrio de La Pinaeta hay una calle que se llama María Pérez Lacruz “La Jabalina”.


----------



## Incorrezto (15 Sep 2019)

no leo todos los post, y los que lo hago es en diagonal

cuando veo algo que tengo claro el fake, lo denuncio.

tu cuelgas cosas que se basan en fuentes que NO CONOCES. Di que que es BF si quieres mantener la credibilidad entre los tuyos.

y busca quien fue Ascanio.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (15 Sep 2019)

*Las 9 ACEITUNERAS de San Juan de Aznalfarache, ASESINADAS extrajudicialmente por militares franquistas en Sevilla en 1936*




Eran aceituneras, mujeres de profesión humilde, afiliadas al sindicato de la UGT, algunas vivían en el Barrio de chabolas del Manchón, sin agua corriente ni alcantarillado. La última inundación del Guadalquivir de enero de 1936, hizo estragos en la barriada. Los falangistas visitaron muchas veces ese barrio para llevarse y asesinar a muchos de sus vecinos. Las aceituneras fueron detenidas por falangistas en la mañana del 10 agosto de 1936. Inmediatamente las enviaron a la prisión flotante del buque *Cabo Carvoeiro* en el Puerto de Sevilla, proporcionado a los golpistas por la compañía naviera Ibarra.
Cada día se mataba a sangre fría y en aplicación del bando de guerra a gran parte de la élite izquierdista. Ese día sería muy recordado en la ciudad, aniquilaron a un importante grupo de la corporación municipal republicana. *Blas Infante*, padre de la patria andaluza, era una de aquellas víctimas. A los 66 días de su reclusión pasaron a la peor “muerte” posible por el mero hecho de ser militantes del sindicato de la UGT en su pueblo. La mañana del 24 de octubre, el temido capitán Manuel Díaz Criado, mano derecha de Queipo de Llano firmó la saca de 43 personas del barco prisión Carvoeiro, 21 hombres y 13 mujeres, que serían asesinados ese mismo día en las tapias del cementerio de San Fernando de Sevilla. Muchas de ellas están aún sin identificar, procedían de Alcalá del Río, Camas, Coria del Río, El Garrobo, Mairena del Aljarafe, Morón de la Frontera, Sevilla y San Juan de Aznalfarache. De esta última localidad ejecutaron sin juicio y sin haber cometido ningún tipo de delito, a 17 personas, 6 vecinos y 11 vecinas, 9 de ellas las aceituneras, que dejaron huérfanos a 9 hijos. Ellas eran:
*Rosario González Rodríguez*, 28 años.
*Victoria Quintanilla Muñoz*, 24 años.
*Josefa Romero Barberán*, 28 años. La bisnieta de su hermana Caridad, Esmeralda, cuenta que “fue violada y sus pechos cortados antes de sus fusilamiento. Siempre llevaba un pañuelo rojo al cuello y le llamaban la rojilla.”
*Leonisa Panadero Maya*, 19 años.
Las 2 hermanas *Gabina Isabel* y *Francisca Porro Domínguez* de 36 y 43 años.
*María Arriaza Calero*, 22 años. Gracias al trabajo de Raúl Sánchez y la Asociación memorialista de San Juan, se sabe que los franquistas de San Juan, “fascistas rabiosos del pueblo” asesinaron a 2 de sus hermanos. A *José* con 25 años el 26 de octubre de 1936, y a *Diego* con 18 años el 4 de enero de 1937.
*Guadalupe Sánchez López* de 34 años y su marido *Antonio Anillo Marín*, que dejaron huérfano y traumatizado a su hijo Manuel de 10 años. La hija de Manuel, Guadalupe Anillo cuenta que “Mi padre iba a llevarles comida cada mañana al buque cárcel, y aquella mañana le dijeron al niño que a sus padres se los habían llevado para fusilarlos al cementerio”. También cuenta que tuvieron que irse corriendo de Morón cuando algún americano de la base conoció su pasado familiar. “Lo hemos pasado realmente mal”.
*Josefa Tierno García*, 24 años.




Igualmente fueron asesinadas *Serafina Vela Vela* de 36 años, mes y medio más tarde asesinarían a su único hijo *José Vela Vela* de 18 años; a *Leonisa Gallardo Maya* con 19 años, 2 semanas antes habían asesinado a su padre* Francisco Gallardo Hernández*; a *Carmen Bermúdez Pavón* con 36 años, 4 días antes asesinaron a su hermano *Juan Bermúdez Pavón* con 21 años.
El investigador de las fosas de Sevilla *José Díaz Arriaza*, declara en su libro _Ni localizados, ni olvidados_ que sus restos mortales deben encontrarse en la fosa común del Monumento, una de las 7 fosas comunes del cementerio de San Fernando de Sevilla donde podrían albergarse hasta 4.500 personas asesinadas por los militares fascistas sublevados. “Es la segunda fosa que se abre tras colmatar la primera gran fosa en el verano del 36 conocida como Pico Reja. Aún siguen 2.000 personas sin identificar.
Raúl Sánchez nunca se quedaría ajeno a la triste historia de las aceituneras. Y es que tal y como afirma a Público “la incitación a la humillación y violación de las mujeres partía de los rebuznos de Queipo de Llano desde los micrófonos de Radio Sevilla, dándoles carta blanca a los bandidos que estaban a sus órdenes”. Los abusos sexuales contra mujeres se mantuvieron de forma habitual al inicio de la guerra en Andalucía.
La Corporación de San Juan decidió el pasado 24 de octubre inaugurar un paseo en el pueblo donde darles homenaje público a estas mujeres aceituneras. La dura incomprensión de algunos vecinos hizo que escasos días después de su inauguración el paseo amaneciera con los azulejos y nombres arrancados, un acto vandálico más contra la memoria democrática que muestra el avance del fascismo en nuestra sociedad y la necesidad de combatirlo desde todos los frentes“¿Cómo se puede cometer esta barbarie?


----------



## Incorrezto (15 Sep 2019)

venga, rufián, olvida la melancolía.


----------



## I. de A. (15 Sep 2019)

*Pablo Iglesias, Largo Caballero, Juan Negrín, Felipe González y Zapatero. Evolución del PSOE*


Lema del blog: "No busquen la verdad en palabras o escritos de los que ejercen el poder o cobran por su función amarilla"
Jose Antonio Bru 


Barcelona y el Frente Popular, sede del PSUC, PSOE catalán
Las únicas fotos corresponden a Lenin y Stalin
* EVOLUCIÓN DEL PSOE*
Desde sus comienzos hasta 1939
Tiempos actuales
.
El PSOE, desde su fundación hasta 1939
.
*PSOE, de marxista a socialdemócrata
.*

Pablo Iglesias, en el centro. En mayo 1919,
aún se elogiaba el socialismo soviético, pero
pronto el PSOE abandonó esa línea ideológica
para retomarla en 1934.
I) Un joven Pablo Iglesias funda en 1879 el PSOE y su sindicato UGT. Durante su vida política, Iglesias sigue, sobre todo, las pautas marcadas por el socialismo francés, un marxismo puro.
.
II) Pablo Iglesias acepta las resoluciones de la Segunda Internacional, que conducen el marxismo hacia la socialdemocracia, y el PSOE es un partido socialdemócrata. La dictadura de Miguel Primo de Rivera, con Alfonso XIII como jefe de Estado, erradica en gran medida el extendido anarquismo con su sindicato y atentados terroristas. Debido a ello, el incipiente y demócrata PSOE desarrolla su partido y su central sindical. Durante la dictadura, Julián Besteiro sucedió en 1925 a Pablo Iglesias en el PSOE y UGT; su segundo, Francisco Largo Caballero, fue encargado de llevar una Dirección General.
.
III) 14 de abril 1931, cae la Monarquía. La coalición republicana- socialista, liderada por Alcalá Zamora sube al poder. Desde los primeros días, el Gobierno es incapaz de controlar las tropelías callejeras; tampoco de encauzar la economía y la Reforma Agraria, el bienestar en España desciende varios escalones, mientras el proletariado anhela el estalinismo y las clases medias el progreso y orden callejero que conlleva el fascismo. La división entre los españoles se acentúa y el PSOE, al igual que toda la socialdemocracia europea, se queda tibiamente sin rumbo entre dos corrientes socio-económicas arrolladoras: comunismo y fascismo.
.
*PSOE estalinista
.*

Indalecio Prieto y Largo Caballero
IV) La gran derrota del PSOE en las legislativas celebradas en noviembre de 1933 y la progresiva aceptación del obrero español de las tesis de Stalin con su avance social en Europa, reconvierte al PSOE en un partido que se identifica con el estalinismo. En esta opción contempla su futuro.
.
V) En septiembre y octubre de 1934, siguiendo las normas revolucionarias marxistas, el PSOE lidera una revolución, que pretende sea efectiva a nivel nacional, para derrocar al gobierno centrista de Alejandro Lerroux. Unos sangrientos combates certifican el fracaso del PSOE. Sus dos líderes, Francisco Largo Caballero (presidente del PSOE desde 1932, sucediendo a Besteiro) e Indalecio Prieto son juzgados y encarcelados. Besteiro no solo no participó en la revolución, sino que meses antes había dimitido de la presidencia de UGT tan pronto advirtió la evolución que tomaba el PSOE tras perder las elecciones del pasado noviembre. La llegada al poder del Frente Popular en febrero de 1936, supondría la excarcelación de todos los presos, fuese cual fuese su delito.
.

Julián Besteiro
VI) La Komintern en su VII Congreso crea el Frente Popular, una coalición que en España es liderada por el PSOE, y secundada por el incipiente PCE, los anarquistas, el POUM, los separatistas de izquierdas y algunos republicanos gana las legislativas de febrero de 1936, por muy pequeño margen de votos, pero con gran diferencia de escaños debido a la ley electoral que castiga a los dispersos partidos del bloque nacional. Desde el poder se "permite" que los frentepopulistas arrasen las iglesias, instituciones y comercios y eliminen a figuras de la derecha española, recurriendo a la encarcelación (José Antonio Primo de Rivera), expulsión de su cargo (defenestración ilegal de Alcalá Zamora, presidente de la República) o incluso el asesinato (Calvo Sotelo). La situación de la nación se denuncia, sin rectificación frentepopulista, en el Congreso durante la sesión del 16 de junio. Entre el 17 y el 18 de julio, estalla la inevitable guerra, con la rápida actuación de los requetés, los falangistas y el ejército destacado en África, todos ellos contra la República del Frente Popular. Pasado un mes, la geografía de España está dividida en dos, al igual que su sociedad.
.
VII) Stalin ordena al Frente Popular que elimine a las formaciones marxistas no estalinistas, como así sucede. Muchos anarquistas de la CNT y, sobre todo, miembros del POUM (su líder, Andrés Nin, fue torturado hasta morir) son asesinados en mayo de 1937 en Barcelona por las fuerzas de la Generalitat controlada por el PSUC, el PSOE catalán. Stalin creía poder vencer en la guerra sin la cooperación de los milicianos y dirigentes que no fuesen serviles a sus deseos.
.

Stalin
VIII) Largo Caballero, presidente del Consejo de Ministros, se había opuesto, sin éxito, a las órdenes recibidas para la liquidación total del troskista POUM con central en Barcelona, y de la independencia de acción de los anarquistas, que debían desmantelar, de grado o por fuerza, sus organizaciones, para posteriormente intentar que fuesen asimilados en las milicias frentepopulistas. Largo Caballero cnsideraba que con ello se perdería la gran ayuda bélica aportada por aquellos marxistas no estalinistas, a dos de los cuales les había encargado la cartera de sendos ministerios. Por ello, Largo Caballero fue destituido por el poder real en España: el ejercido por Stalin a través del PCE de José Díaz, Santiago Carrillo y Pasionaria, que tramitaban y hacían cumplir las órdenes de Palmiro Togliatti de la Komintern.
.
IX) Juan Negrín, del PSOE, es elegido por Stalin para dirigir la República del Frente Popular el 17 de mayo de 1937. Con Largo Caballero, Negrín había ocupado la cartera de Hacienda, siendo el responsable y organizador del traslado del oro del Banco de España a Moscú.

Asesinatos de civiles cometidos en la Casa de Campo de
Madrid. octubre 1936, que al igual de los de Paracuellos
fueron de máxima y última responsabilidad de Largo
Caballero, presidente del Consejo de Ministros y a la
vez, ministro de la Guerra y suprema figura del PSOE.
.
X) Stalin depuró a Indalecio Prieto el 5 de abril de 1938, cuando Prieto manifestó que el material bélico soviético, el ejército de comisarios comunistas y milicianos, y las Brigadas Internacionales deberían mejorar para poder ganar la guerra. En esos momentos, Prieto era ministro de Defensa Nacional, en un Consejo presidido por Juan Negrín. Stalin consideró a Prieto como derrotista y equivocado. Prieto emigró a México.
.
XI) La derrota en la guerra provoca la huida de la mayoría de los dirigentes del PSOE y todos los del PCE, que se instalan en Francia desde antes de su finalización. Desde allí, Negrín, poco antes de la capitulación final, voló a Albacete para dar instrucciones con el fin de llevarse, para el PSOE en el exilio, todo aquello de valor depositado en el Banco de España, y para arengar dando instrucciones a sus militares, conforme el lógico interesado deseo de Stalin, para continuar la guerra hasta la mayor destrucción posible.
..................


Rodríguez Zapatero, desprecio a la bandera de EEUU
 El PSOE en los tiempos actuales
.

20 noviembre 1973, Valle de los Caídos. A la
izquierda de Franco está Juan Carlos, a su
derecha, algo retrasado, Carrero Blanco
XII) La Transición. Francisco Franco, enfermo, acompañado por el príncipe Juan Carlos, recibió a Henry Kissinger el 18 de diciembre de 1973. Se trató de la sucesión de Franco, el paso de España hacia una Monarquía Parlamentaria, de la Guerra Fría y de la pretensión de ciertas esferas españolas de convertir a España en potencia nuclear. Al día siguiente, Kissinger trató los mismos temas con el almirante Luis Carrero Blanco, el hombre fuerte de la dictadura. El resultado de esta conversación no fue el apetecido y previsto por Kissinger. El 20 de diciembre, a hora temprana, Carrero Blanco moría en un espectacular atentado, sin haber podido trascender decisión suya alguna tras la entrevista sostenida con Kissinger. La Transición de España hacia la democracia quedaba allanada, la dictadura tenía los días contados.
.

Felipe y Alfonso antes de gobernar
XIII) Atendiendo al cercano cambio político en España, en la villa francesa de Suresnes en octubre de 1974, la socialdemocracia europea dio un espaldarazo a un joven Felipe González con el visto bueno de los históricos del PSOE. Alfonso Guerra fue elevado a segundo del PSOE, cuyo cargo ejerció con brillantez en la clandestinidad, las luchas electorales y, más tarde, en el gobierno del PSOE.
.
XIV) Desde Suresnes hasta el momento de ganar las elecciones, tanto Felipe como Alfonso levantaban el puño izquierdo cerrado y cantaban La Internacional, pues existían varios partidos entre socialistas y comunistas, y el PSOE tenía como primera misión vencer a sus rivales directos. Como así sucedió. Esta es una etapa de un_ PSOE con apariencia marxista._
.

Henry kissinger y Carrero Blanco
XV) Las elecciones del 28 de octubre de 1982, dan la victoria al PSOE. Desde ese momento, Felipe y Alfonso dejan de cerrar el puño y cantar La Internacional. El PSOE de Felipe González se apoya en la banca y en algunos banqueros, las Bolsas españolas comienzan una rápida y constante recuperación y el PSOE, apoyado por el Servicio de Inteligencia estadounidense y el visto bueno francés, persigue y destroza a la terrorista ETA en suelo español y francés, con unas tácticas, a veces, nada ortodoxas. Con Felipe González, el_ PSOE es socialdemócrata con tintes capitalista_s. En mayo de 1996, la alternancia no pactada en el poder, dio el triunfo a la derecha.
.
XVI) Entre abril de 2004 y diciembre de 2011, España estuvo gobernada por José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, del PSOE. Su mandato se puede dividir en dos etapas, muy diferentes entre sí.


Biden y Zapatero, foto para la prensa
XVI, 1ª parte) La dirección del PSOE intenta, y lo consigue en una pequeña parte, que la sociedad española cambie a un neocomunismo no especificado, como así lo indica su carácter revanchista de la Guerra Civil, su marcado desprecio hacia Estados Unidos, sus amistades públicas con todos los dictadores neocomunistas iberoamericanos y sus frecuentes proyectos económicos y sociales de amplia y creciente burocracia gubernamental al mejor estilo comunista. Zapatero_ es un neocomunista reprimido y el PSOE con él_.
.
XVI, 2ªparte) Zapatero observando que no quedaba mucho tiempo para finalizar su segundo mandato, arrecia en su política antioccidental, sin que los españoles reaccionaran. El 8 de mayo de 2010, el vicepresidente de Estados Unidos. Joseph "Joe" Biden, realiza un viaje para tratar con Rodríguez Zapatero. Lo hablado no ha trascendido, al igual que había sucedido con la entrevista de Kissinger con Carrero Blanco. Sin embargo, el resultado entre las dos conversaciones fue muy distinto, pues Zapatero, de inmediato cedió, librándose de su segundo real, la neocomunista Teresa Fernández de la Vega, y suprimiendo sus reformas, se reconvertió en un_ socialdemócrata_, y el PSOE con él. Por ello España, reaccionó.
.

Felipe González, Alfonso Guerra y Pedro Sánchez
XVII) El partido PP entra en el poder. La tarea de una buena parte de sus integrantes es enriquecerse ilegalmente. Para llevar a buen término hacerse ricos, los del PP no quieren no ya enemigos sino no molestar a con su política a otros. Con semejante inanición, se desborda el deseo separatista de medio pueblo catalán, al no ser frenado constitucionalmente. 
Los desfalcos extraordinarios de miembros relevantes del PP y el insólito estado del separatismo catalán son los conceptos por los cuales Mariano Rajoy está muy presionado por la sociedad. Rajoy se rinde a Pedro Sánchez del PSOE, a quien cede el poder sin convocar elecciones, vía visto bueno del Congreso. Pedro Sánchez, en minoría parlamentaria, para conseguir el necesario apoyo parlamentario de los nacionalistas, t

Pedro Sánchez y Zapatero
 iene que pactar lo impactable; pero como no consigue doblegar a las instituciones democráticas y a personalidades del PSOE, no puede cumplir ni cumple lo prometido en una buena parte, pierde los apoyos, y queda abocado a sentir el dictamen de unas elecciones que convoca para el próximo 28 de abril de 2019. Al PSOE de esta fase se le puede considerar como _socialdemócrata oportunista.
._
XVIII) Sin embargo, si el PSOE gana las elecciones del próximo 28-A y forma gobierno, lo lógico es pensar que Pedro Sánchez desarrollará la política de un partido _socialdemócrata_.
..................................

Segunda República, gobierno del 14 de octubre de 1931 tras la
dimisión de Miguel Maura. Sentados: Ajejandro Lerroux,
Manuel Azaña (presidente del Gobierno), Niceto Alcalá Zamora
(presidente de la República), Julián Besteiro (PSOE y presidente
de las Cortes) y Álvarez de Albornoz (socialista).
De pie: Indalecio Prieto (PSOE), Marcelino Domingo
(socialista), Casares Quiroga, Fernando de los Ríos
(PSOE), Nicolau Oliver, Francisco Largo Caballero 
(PSOE), José Giral y Diego Martínez Barrio.

Tercio de Requetés de Montejurra. Guerra Civil


----------



## I. de A. (15 Sep 2019)

*1*

*La Revolución de Octubre de 1934 en Asturias y León. Indalecio Prieto y Largo Caballero. Eduardo López Ochoa*


Lema del blog: "No busquen la verdad en palabras o escritos de los que ejercen el poder o cobran por su función amarilla"
 Jose Antonio Bru 


Revolucionarios, Asturias, octubre 1934



Jose Antonio Bru
La Revolución de Octubre de 1934 fue un tema poco comentado durante el franquismo, así como sucedió con otros muchos sucesos de la guerra civil. Además, aquella revolución quitaba cierto sentido a la espontaneidad del Alzamiento Nacional; por esa misma circunstancia no se explicó que el Alzamiento estuvo proyectado y provocado por la Komintern con la complicidad de los dirigentes del Frente Popular.
.
Pablo Iglesias había conducido al PSOE hacia la socialdemocracia emanada de la Segunda Internacional. Aquel socialismo aceptó la dictadura de Miguel Primo de Rivera, ocupando Largo Caballero un alto cargo en ella. En 1931 el PSOE pactó con los republicanos para repartirse el poder. Pero la mala administración de la coalición republicano-socialista se reflejó en las legislativas de noviembre de 1933.
Tanto los dirigentes socialistas como el malparado proletariado temieron por su futuro, en un presente donde brillaba la reciente Revolución Rusa con las sensibles mejoras que proporcionó a los trabajadores. Había que apuntarse a la revolución, al socialismo duro estalinista.


Revolución de Octubre de 1934. Llegada de heridos a Madrid
.
* La Revolución de Octubre de 1934. Primer acto de la Guerra Civil
.
Testimonios. Preámbulos de la Revolución
.*

Largo Caballero en la cárcel por su 
responsabilidad en la Revolución de Octubre.
*"El Socialista", *en editorial, publicó el 27 de septiembre de 1934 lo siguiente: "Las nubes van cargadas camino de octubre. El mes próximo puede ser nuestro octubre. Nos aguardan días de pruebas, jornadas duras... Tenemos nuestro ejército a la espera de ser movilizado....".
"*El Socialista"*, con fecha de 3 de octubre 1934, arengó a sus lectores de esta manera: "Camaradas en guardia. En guardia... Nuestra apelación a los trabajadores de España es concreta e imperiosa: en guardia".
La Revolución de Octubre estaba cantada, y programada.

Años más tarde,* Indalecio Prieto *en su colección de libros *"Convulsiones de* *España*", describió con detalles la preparación y puesta en marcha de la* Revolución de Octubre de 1934*, auténtico golpe de estado planificado por Largo Caballero y el resto de la cúpula socialista, a raíz de ser derrotados con estrépito en las elecciones generales del 1 de noviembre de 1933, pues la coalición de republicanos y socialistas en el poder sólo obtuvo 94 diputados, por los 168 obtenidos por el centro y los 204 de la derecha. El electorado pasó factura a la mala gestión gubernamental, y se esperaba un lógico gobierno de la derechista CEDA de Gil Robles. En aquellas elecciones, la mayoría de los anarquistas no acudieron a las urnas; pues su desagrado con la reciente legislatura republicano-socialista era manifiesta. El anarquismo oficialmente se abstuvo, para así mostrar su desacuerdo con la evolución de la República. 

Indalecio Prieto
.
Sin embargo, el presidente de la República, Niceto Alcalá Zamora, consideró oportuno que gobernase el centro desde el primer momento de la legislatura. Transcurridos unos meses, Alejandro Lerroux, del Partido Radical, fue nombrado primer ministro el 4 de octubre de 1934, al retomar el cargo sustituyendo a Ricardo Samper del mismo partido, que ocupó el cargo de ministro de Estado.
Pero la insólita decisión de Alcalá Zamora, contraria a los electores de la derecha y a la filosofía de la democracia,, no calmó los ánimos de los partidos de izquierda y de sus sindicatos.
.

*Indalecio Prieto* escribió al respecto en 1944 en "Con el pensamiento puesto en España", capítulo comprendido en *"Discursos en América"* de "Convulsiones de España": _"Me declaro culpable ante mi conciencia, ante el Partido Socialista y ante España entera, de mi participación en aquel movimiento revolucionario. Lo declaro como culpa, como pecado". _Indalecio Prieto, convicto y confeso.
.
*La Revolución de Octubre
*


Milicianos de la CNT equipados para la guerra


*Revolución de Octubre de 1934.*
Revolucionarios detenidos en Bembibre, León
En realidad, la conocida como *Revolución* *de Octubre* había comenzado en septiembre, con el intento de importar las armas transportadas en el buque *"Turquesa".* Al frente de la operación marchaba el diputado y recientemente cesado, al perder las elecciones legislativas, y exministro socialista* Indalecio Prieto*.
El "Turquesa", buque con matrícula de San Sebastián, tenía como destino aparente Burdeos, pero fue capturado en la ría asturiana de Pravia el 10 de septiembre de 1934 cuando procedía al desembarco de su carga, consistente en 329 cajas con un peso en total de 18 toneladas, que incluía, entre otro material militar y munición*:* 24 ametralladoras, 400 fusiles y 48 cañones-ametralladora. Todo el arsenal había sido cargado en Cádiz el 5 de septiembre.
.
Los papeles de las mercancías del buque iban a nombre de Indalecio Prieto, Ramón González Peña (miembro de UGT y presidente de la Diputación Provincial de Oviedo) y Amador Fernández Montes "Amadorín", del Sindicato de Obreros y Mineros de Asturias.

Ramón González Peña
Aprovechando la marea alta, el Turquesa pudo acercarse a la ribera y procedió a traspasar el alijo de armas a tres lanchas que abarloaban en el costado del buque anclado cerca de la playa de Aguilar, a tres kilómetros de San Esteban de Pravia. De ahí pasaron el armamento a tres camiones de la Diputación de Oviedo. Uno de ellos se atascó por sobrepeso. El retraso de la operación dio lugar a que una pareja de carabineros se acercase. Pero la presencia de Indalecio Prieto anuló cualquier gestión de la fuerza pública. Sin embargo, enterada la Guardia Civil, el comandante del puesto, el sargento Jesús Ferreiro, ordenó el esclarecimiento del anómalo suceso. La Guardia Civil fue recibida a tiros, pero logró incautar las armas y reducir a varios de los delincuentes, entre los que se encontraba Manuel González Peña, hermano de Ramón
.
Tanto el buque, que era de segunda mano, como el armamento habían sido adquiridos por la Cooperativa de la mina San Vicente a través de su tesorero Amador Fernández.
Indalecio Prieto, logró huir, refugiándose en Francia. Allí recibió la amnistía decretada en febrero de 193
*.*6 al subir al poder el Frente Popular.
.
*La Revolución de Octubre. Origen y desarrollo*

*Indalecio Prieto y Francisco Largo Caballero*
La Revolución de Octubre en España la planificó la Komintern secundada por los dirigentes socialistas del PSOE, basándose en las experiencias de la revolución de Moscú de diciembre de 1905, cuyos aciertos y deficiencias fueron explicados por Lenin en su discurso "La insurrección de Moscú".
La maniobra fallida con las armas transportadas en el buque Turquesa contribuyó a que la revolución realizada días después no traspasara los límites de Asturias y la cuenca carbonífera de León.
La sindical socialista UGT había dado la campanada de salida para la revolución, al convocar una huelga general en toda la nación española para el día 5 de octubre. Por iniciativa de Largo Caballero, el 31 de marzo, las sindicales UGT y la anarquista CNT, mayoritaria en muchas regiones españolas, habían sellado una Alianza Obrera, a la que se sumaron los incipientes comunistas. Los afiliados a la CNT suponían una mayoría clara en Cataluña y Valencia, con gran representación, sobre todo, en Andalucía y Galicia.
Tres comités revolucionarios prepararon los detalles de la sublevación y los aprovisionamientos, por importaciones o robos de armamento en la fábrica de armas de Trubia.

Belarmino Tomás
Revolución de Asturias
El comité revolucionario presidido por el socialista Belarmino Tomás fue el que acordó ante el general López Ochoa la rendición de los rebeldes a las tropas de la República (1). El segundo comité estaba integrado por comunistas; el tercero por socialistas y ugetistas. Una de las primeras medidas de los comités fue la de proclamar la República Socialista, con capital en Mieres.
.
La revolución se desarrolló entre los días 5 y 14 de octubre, afectando a las cuencas mineras carboníferas de Asturias y León, costando la vida a unos mil quinientos combatientes, la mayoría de ellos, revolucionarios, aparte de cerca de cuarenta sacerdotes o monjes asesinados y unas decenas de milicianos condenados a diversas penas tras tener juicios sumarísimos. En Andalucía la revolución sólo triunfó en la malagueña Teba, donde fue tomado con sangre el cuartel de la Guardia Civil.

Los milicianos, recordando la reciente actuación profesional de la Guardia Civil en el caso del Turquesa, procedieron con singular dureza contra todos los destacamentos de los guardias civiles, asesinando a más de ciento diez de ellos; sobresaliendo la matanza realizada en Sama de Langreo, las realizadas en pequeños puestos que faltos de información no pudieron reaccionar a tiempo y la voladura de un camión que transportaba a treinta y dos guardias.
Esta inequívoca actitud de los milicianos determinó el proceder de la Guardia Civil durante la próxima guerra. Donde el control político no era total, como sí sucedía en Madrid y Barcelona, la Guardia Civil actuó con los nacionales, siendo su colaboración esencial en Sevilla y Pamplona y definitiva en Oviedo y Toledo.
Por otra parte, el fracaso de los líderes del PSOE logró que emergiera con fuerza inusitada el Partido Comunista Español.

.

Belarmino Tomás explica por qué han perdido
18 mayo 1934. Sama de Langreo


----------



## I. de A. (15 Sep 2019)

*y 2*

La cruenta insurrección fue sofocada bajo la dirección en el campo de batalla por el general barcelonés *Eduardo López Ochoa,* que ejercía de Inspector General del Ejército. Colaborando con él, actuó el general Francisco Franco Bahamonde desde el Cuartel General en Madrid (pues la revolución, en principio, afectaba a toda España), ambos secundados por el general Amado Balmes, el teniente coronel Juan Yagüe, el comandante de la Guardia Civil Lisardo Doval Bravo (quien fue encargado de recuperar el armamento robado en la fábrica de Trubia) y otros jefes militares, con los Regulares y la Legión y el apoyo en misiones de control de la Guardia Civil local que no había sido asesinada o apresada y que albergaba los deseos de una rápida justicia para los asesinos de sus camaradas. El capitán Juan Rodríguez Lozano, abuelo de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, participó bajo las órdenes de López Ochoa.
López Ochoa alcanzó Oviedo venciendo las resistencias que encontró desde su partida en Lugo.
El coronel Antonio Aranda estuvo encargado de aislar los caminos que unían las regiones sublevadas con el resto de España.
Varias decenas de milicianos fueron fusilados tras juicios sumarísimos. El Tribunal de Madrid sólo aplicó dos condenas de muerte; una de ellas al autor de la voladura del camión con guardias civiles.
.
*Largo* *Caballero* no mostró arrepentimiento, durante su estancia en la cárcel Modelo de Madrid donde se le condenó junto a sus camaradas del PSOE y UGT, máximos responsables de la Revolución. Tampoco mostró signos de pesar a su salida, y sí en cambio reiteró que era su ,deber traer el socialismo, el estalinismo, a España una vez transcurridos los primeros tiempos de la República Constitucional.
Pronto el destino mostró su peor mueca, afectando a los máximos responsables de los dos bandos en lucha.

minero picador con martillo
neumático en taller de carbón
El 18 de julio de 1936, *López Ochoa, tras haber sido procesado y encarcelado*por la República del Frente Popular, estaba hospitalizado en el Gómez Ulla, entonces conocido por Hospital Militar de Carabanchel. Días después, el 19 de agosto, en represalia por el avance de las fuerzas nacionales hacia Madrid, fue secuestrado del hospital y llevado al cercano cerro Almodóvar; donde fue asesinado. Su cabeza clavada en una pica se expuso paseándola en los aledaños del hospital.
*Ramón González Peña*, jefe de los revolucionarios, huyó pero fue detenido y condenado a cadena perpetua. El triunfo del Frente Popular en febrero de 1936 no sólo le puso en la calle sino que se convirtió en diputado. Juan Negrín le nombró ministro de Justicia en 1938.
.
Aprovechando la situación creada por la Revolución en Asturias y León, el 6 de octubre en Barcelona,* Lluys Companys* proclamó el Estat Catalá de la República Federal Espanyola. Tres días después el general tarraconense Domingo Batet entró con sus tropas en Barcelona, extinguiendo el intento anticonstitucional y separatista catalán.
Hubo conatos revolucionarios a lo largo y ancho de la geografía española, destacando, aparte de los citados, los sucedidos en el País Vasco y en la provincia de Valladolid.
.-
* Consecuencias de la Revolución de Octubre de 1934*
.

Pozo María Luisa, castillete. Langreo
Acabada la Revolución de Octubre se formularon lecturas, tanto de su porqué como las causas de su derrota. Pero fueron erradas las formuladas por la derecha y el centro.
*Alcalá Zamora* y el gobierno de *Alejandro Lerroux* creyeron que los problemas de España se habían resuelto, o actuaron como si así estuviesen. .Continuó tanto el gobierno como la inamovible política económica y social. No se había aprendido nada del gran y favorable cambio que había experimentado España unos años antes con Miguel Primo de Rivera. Los políticos, y los partidos del centro y la derecha, creían, o así lo aparentaban, que la democracia capitalista era la panacea del bienestar, y más desde el momento que se había controlado la Revolución de Octubre, de la misma forma que dos años antes se había terminado con rapidez con el intento de golpe de Estado protagonizado por el general José Sanjurjo, la Sanjurjada
..
No se analizó el derrumbe económico y social existente en las democracias a consecuencia del capitalismo antisocial en el cual estaban enmarcadas, No se tomó medida alguna al respecto, como si la *Gran Depresión *hubiese sido un extraño producto de otro planeta.

**Eduardo López Ochoa
Tampoco el gobierno quiso o supo frenar el gran incremento de la violencia protagonizada por las juventudes de las derechas y, sobre todo, por los jóvenes de izquierdas y por unas nuevas asociaciones juveniles que surgían debido a la deriva de la situación y cuyo credo era anticapitalista y antimarxista, conforme se expresaban en aquellos tiempos el capitalismo y el marxismo.
.
Sin embargo, las izquierdas sí efectuaron una lectura acertada de la fracasada revolución de Octubre:
.
Tras los reveses sufridos en Alemania y Hungría, y ahora en España, Stalin y la Tercera Internacional, también conocida como Komintern, comprendieron que el comunismo no se podía implantar vía revolución en las naciones donde existía una fuerte clase media, y donde, además, el ejército tenía sus mandos y oficiales provenientes de esa clase, cuando no de la alta. De ahí que en la sesión del 23 de julio de 1935 de la Komintern, se formalizó la existencia y desarrollo de los Frentes Populares, o unión de todas las fuerzas políticas y sindicales de las izquierdas. Y si se recogían en los Frentes las formaciones republicanas de izquierda y sumisas con promesas de otorgarlas algo de poder, mejor, pues así se captarían más votos y se mejoraría, o al menos se alteraría, la imagen del Frente Popular. La correspondencia entre Stalin y Largo Caballero para atraer a su causa a Manuel Azaña y a aquellos republicanos dóciles, está en esa línea de actuación.
.

El Frente Popular reconvirtió el fracaso de Octubre del PSOE en una victoria popular al amnistiar a todos los condenados. Los milicianos se sintieron respaldados por el nuevo régimen y conformes con la dirección y apoyo de la Komintern y la Unión Soviética a sus intereses, por lo que hubo un trasvase de simpatizantes y afiliados del PSOE al PCE; es decir, a ese Frente Popular creado y dominado por la Komintern.

Franco y Yagúe
El desarrollo de la asociación de propaganda comunista "Amigos de la Unión Soviética", dirigida por Antonio Machado, y la rápida potenciación de las Juventudes Comunistas, cuyo secretario era Santiago Carrillo, fueron otros aciertos de la Komintern y la nueva izquierda española, que desde los despachos estaba engendrando el Quinto Regimiento y proyectando el Alzamiento militar, única forma de hacer desaparecer el ejército.
.
Sin embargo, la Komintern y su filial Frente Popular, evaluaron muy mal la reacción militar y la de las juventudes del Requeté y la Falange, así como sobrevaloraron la calidad militar del ejército confeccionado a imagen y semejanza del Ejército Rojo, y fallaron en su idea acerca de la teórica sumisión de la CNT, la FAI y el POUM al PCE. *Las purgas de Stalin dieron contada fe de ello*, iniciadas con Indalecio Prieto y Largo Caballero.
.
*Desde luego, queda claro que el Frente Popular y su República no tenía nada que ver con la Segunda República.*
.........................................................
.

Revolución Octubre de 1934.
Detenidos por la Guardia Civil. Asturias


(1) El 18 de mayo, *Belarmino Tomás* se dirigió a sus seguidores, explicando los motivos de la derrota y la necesidad de la rendición de los "socialistas, comunistas, anarquistas y resto de trabajadores"*:*
"_Sólo nuestra región resiste y lucha contra el ejército y el Gobierno de la burguesía. El resto de la península no da señales de vida en lo que a la insurrección se refiere, si bien en algunas provincias ha sido declarada la huelga general, pero sin pasar a más" ._ Lamentando la falta de medios:_ "En nuestros frentes los soldados rojos se ven obligados a sostener el avance enemigo, empleando para ello la dinamita"_.
Terminó su discurso ofreciendo esperanzas cercanas: _"Pero esto no significa que abandonemos la lucha de clases. Nuestra rendición de hoy no será más que un alto un alto en el camino, que nos servirá para corregir nuestros errores y para prepararnos para la próxima batalla, que habrá de terminar en la victoria final de los explotados"._
Belarmino Tomás fue condenado a muerte; pena que se conmutó por la de cadena perpetua. En febrero de 1936, la subida al poder del Frente Popular le supuso la libertad y ser diputado en Cortes por Asturias.


----------



## I. de A. (15 Sep 2019)

*Milicianos de CNT-FAI, Durruti, UHP, Brigadas Internacionales. Causas de su derrota*


Lema del blog: "No busquen la verdad en palabras o escritos de los que ejercen el poder o cobran por su función amarilla"
Jose Antonio Bru

​
Milicianos y militares del Frente Popular, 1 agosto 1936

La "Memoria Histórica" de la última guerra civil de España está girando en los tiempos actuales*: *sus causas, las responsabilidad de los dirigentes de los dos bandos en lucha y los excesos cometidos están modificándose de continuo.
Este artículo servirá para clarificar una serie de puntos esenciales que se obvian ahora, y que no eran explicados correctamente durante el franquismo.
La verdad limpia asperezas, la objetividad acerca posiciones. Todo esto es lo que pretendo, alcanzar: una sola e inamovible Memoria Histórica.
.
Las causas de la guerra civil las pueden leer en*:*
"Mi pensamiento acerca de los responsables de la guerra civil"
Si ustedes abren los enlaces colocados dentro del artículo, obtendrán una amplia visión de muchos de los sucesos de índole político-social de la preguerra y la guerra.
..................................................................................

​
*Milicianas de Madrid con escopetas*

*Las Brigadas Internacionales y las nacionales
El Frente Popular. Milicianos de CNT-FAI, MAOC, POUM, Columna Durruti, Ascaso, Aguiluchos, UHP. Causas de su derrota*

El inicio de la Guerra Civil se caracterizó por las agrupaciones de milicianos encuadrados en diversas formaciones. Sólo el Quinto Regimiento, proyectado previamente al 18 de julio del 36 por la Komintern y los dirigentes del Frente Popular, atendía directamente las órdenes del gobierno del Frente Popular.
.

Frente Popular, julio 1936 Getty Images
Entre aquellos grupos destacaron los creados por la anarcosindicalista *CNT-FAI*, la socialista *UGT*, las *MAOC*(Milicias Antifascistas Obreras y Campesinas) del PCE y Enrique Líster, el troskista* POUM*, la socialista *UHP*(Uníos Hermanos, o Hijos, Proletarios), el efímero y madrileño* Batallón del Acero*, el *CCMA* (Comité Central de Milicias Antifascistas) de Cataluña, y las columnas anarquistas*:*
La *Columna Durruti *de Buenaventura Durruti*,* la internacionalizada *Columna Ascaso* de Javier y Domingo Ascaso y Cristóbal Alvaldetrecu, la *Columna Sur-Ebro* de Antonio Ortiz Ramírez, la* Columna Los Aguiluchos *de Juan García Oliver y García Vivancos que se integró en la Ascaso... en fin, también como milicianos se pueden considerar a los componentes de las *Brigadas Internacionales.*
La 27 División o Columna Manuel Trueba-José del Barrio estuvo encuadrada por milicianos del PSUC y UGT. En ella figuró el asesino de Trotsky, Ramón Mercader. Diezmada en la Casa de Campo madrileña se recompuso. Actuó en las batallas de Huesca, Teruel, Segre y Ebro*. *
Las organizaciones comunistas internacionales procedieron a reclutar voluntarios para combatir por el Frente Popular, agrupándoles en las denominadas Brigadas Internacionales. El número de milicianos comunistas internacionales rondó los cuarenta mil, casi todos ellos eran hombres.
*..........*.................................................
*La Komintern, el Frente Popular, sus milicianos y las causas internas de la derrota republicana*
.

El general Juan Yagüe entra en Barcelona
A su derecha camina Dionisio Ridruejo
Desde el primer momento, la República del Frente Popular intentó implantar en España unas fuerzas armadas organizadas a semejanza del Ejército Rojo de la Unión Soviética. Pero pronto se comprobó la equivocación de semejante medida. Las pretensiones eran falsas*:
Se pretendía* rebajar el número de oficiales en servicio activo en el ejército. Sin embargo, la burocracia y la prevaricación existente consiguió que se pasase de 22.000 oficiales a más de 40.000. Y la mayoría de los nuevos no tenía formación castrense, tampoco el suficiente espíritu militar.
*Se pretendía *que los comisarios políticos crearan un adecuado espíritu de sacrificio en los milicianos, necesario para soportar las penalidades de la guerra. Pero pronto esos milicianos se percataron que los 40.000 comisarios, todos ellos del Partido Comunista, se situaban generalmente por detrás de la línea de combate y eran meros oportunistas. Entonces, el miliciano redujo su ímpetu, cuando no desertó de sus funciones.
*Se pretendía *que las Brigadas Internacionales desarrollaran una gran labor acorde con sus ideales, pero pronto, tras las batallas de Madrid y Guadalajara, una buena parte de aquellos voluntarios se refugiaron en talleres, hospitales, periódicos y servicios auxiliares o administrativos.
.


Madrid, calle Toledo-Plaza Mayor
*"No Pasarán*", por Tina Modotti
*Se pretendía* que las extensas huestes anarquistas y del POUM, fuesen nacionales o extranjeras, se acomodaran bajo las órdenes de los comunistas, pero esa sinrazón ya se manifestó en los primeros combates por Madrid; divorcio que cristalizó en un baño de sangre en Barcelona durante mayo de 1937.
En Cataluña, los anarquistas brillaron durante los primeros momentos de la guerra (cuando fue derrotado Manuel Goded) y en los envíos de columnas al frente de Aragón. Mientras tanto, los nacionalistas catalanes permanecieron prácticamente al margen, como si la guerra civil no fuese con ellos. En Cataluña, la actividad positiva para la causa republicana la enmarcaron los anarquistas con Buenaventura Durruti al frente*. *L*a* cara falaz y negativa en la guerra civil la protagonizó el PSUC*; *la inocua, la Generalitat y los independentistas.
.
*Se pretendía* que el amplio campo de cultivos bajo dominio republicano produjese más y mejor gracias a la aplicación de la filosofía agrícola comunista o anarquista en Aragón, pero el hambre se enseñoreó en casi toda la zona controlada por la República.
*Se pretendía *que los altos cargos soviéticos impuestos desde el primer día por Stalin, armonizaran, se hermanaran y educaran en la ideología comunista a los políticos, militares y milicianos españoles. Pero esos dignatarios fallaron y terminaron siendo fusilados en el Kremlin. Alguno logró huir.

Regimieento Pasionaria
.
Pero la mayor equivocación, como suele acontecer cuando se recurre al pensamiento, se debió a un errado proyecto, al fallar la apreciación que tanto el comunismo soviético y español habían realizado acerca del alma, de la capacidad, y del sentido del deber y sacrificio de los hombres que lucharían por la República.
Dentro de las fuerzas republicanas, existía un porcentaje mayoritario opuesto al credo comunista, formado por, civiles en servicios auxiliares, militares y políticos republicanos, entre ellos destacaban *Manuel* *Azaña* y los defenestrados, por no ser totalmente sumisos a Stalin: *Francisco* *Largo Caballero *e* Indalecio Prieto.* 
Marxistas antiestalinistas eran también los anarquistas en general, el POUM, la CNT y la FAI y las fuerzas conservadoras de los nacionalismos catalán, guipuzcoano y vizcaíno. Debido a ello, eran insuficientes los que aceptaban la muerte en batalla por defender unos nuevos "ideales" que todavía no habían sido asimilados; sobre todo cuando muchos de los combatientes por la República entendieron que luchaban por la implantación del estalinismo en España. Así también lo entendieron las democracias occidentales, por lo que anularon su pequeño apoyo inicial a la República.

Guerra Civil. *Frente de Aragón*. 1937
foto de Agustí Centelles
Por otra parte, no existía en las filas republicanas un jefe respetado que aglutinara a las variopintas fuerzas republicanas; tampoco la necesaria disciplina militar, causa primera del sacrificio del soldado.
.
Además, la obediencia del miliciano, conforme transcurría la guerra se fue deteriorando por el lamentable ejemplo que ofrecían los mandos políticos y militares, casi todos comunistas, cobardes emboscados en la retaguardia y serviles a una nación lejana. El "No Pasarán", lema del comunismo central, resultó ser una ensalzada pero engañosa y falaz treta para que los más crédulos o estúpidos cubriesen combatiendo el tiempo preciso para que pudiesen realizar un tranquilo exilio de las diversas cúpulas del Frente Popular.


Guerra Civil española. Milicianos en una barricada
.
*La Komintern, su proyecto y la ayuda soviética*
.

Guerra Civil española, foto Robert Capa
La *Komintern*, o Internacional Comunista, durante la sesión realizada en el Congreso del 23 de julio de 1935*,* había acertado con la creación de los Frentes Populares y la necesaria subordinación de los fracasados partidos socialistas al triunfante y creciente comunismo.
La Komintern acertó con el triunfo electoral del 14 de febrero de 1936. Acertó con el rápido y progresivo desmantelamiento o eliminación de las más significativas instituciones y personas anticomunistas. Acertó también con proyectar y provocar el Alzamiento Nacional. Y acertó, el 19 de julio de 1936 ya estaba dispuesto y en orden de combate el populoso Quinto Regimiento.
La Komintern fue la responsable de la oficina de París de reclutamiento de voluntarios para luchar con el Frente Popular, encuadrados en las *Brigadas Internacionales*. A través de ella se canalizó una buena parte de los poco más de 35,000 brigadistas, de ellos nueve o diez mil eran franceses comunistas; por confesiones religiosas, los judíos aportaron siete mil voluntarios.
.
Sin embargo, la *Komintern* se equivocó al desmantelar el numeroso ejército regular español existente en la zona republicana. Y más se equivocó al equiparar al Quinto Regimiento, y a los batallones creados con rapidez, con el Ejército Rojo de León Trotsky, victorioso sobre el desmotivado el contrarrevolucionario Ejército Blanco. 

Elecciones febrero 1936. 
Victoria del Frente Popular
El Ejército Rojo estuvo basado en militares y soldados veteranos, con suficiencia, de la Gran Guerra, con unos mandos políticos que Lenin había captado entre la élite de la sociedad rusa. Además aquellos soldados-milicianos rusos habían pasado de luchar, obligados por el zar, desde una causa imperialista e injusta a otra que comprendían y les beneficiaba*:* había que eliminar a los zares y todo lo que conllevaba el zarismo; y eran proporcionalmente muy pocos los rusos que deseaban el regreso al poder de Nicolás II o de cualquier otro miembro de su familia.
.
Este enorme fallo de la República del Frente Popular se comprobó durante las primeras y decisivas semanas de la guerra, cuando el ejército republicano (mucho más numeroso que el de Juan Yagüe) apoyado por la aviación, con más material pesado, y reforzado con las fuerzas de seguridad y los milicianos locales fue derrotado sin remisión en Badajoz, ciudad. Situación que pronto se repitió en Talavera de la Reina y Toledo, donde el ejército frentepopulista se había mostrado incapaz de tomar el Alcázar.
Pese a estas batallas, la República del Frente Popular se salvó en aquel verano de 1936 gracias al contingente soviético recibido de aviones, y sus pilotos, y de tanques, y sus servidores.
.

Guerra Civil. Combatientes vascos apresados
También, gracias al numeroso colectivo de voluntarios extranjeros, que reclutados por la propaganda de la Komintern, casi gastaron su protagonismo en aquellos combates madrileños, desde el Puente de los Franceses a la Ciudad Universitaria y Casa de Campo.. El material de guerra, con sus servidores, llegó con celeridad desde un origen tan lejano al estar proyectado previamente su envío por la Komintern, y su pago con oro del Banco de España.
Desde EEUU llegaron los milicianos, casi todos judíos, que conformaron la Brigada Abraham Lincoln comandada por Milton Wolff.
.
La España deseada, alabada y cantada por Antonio Machado y sus "Amigos de la Unión Soviética", organización creada por la Komintern, no cuajó, era impresentable. Ese no era el camino para liberar al trabajador español del campo y las fábricas de la miseria e incultura a la que estaba sometido desde hacía demasiado tiempo. Ese era el camino de su crispación y, al final, el de la frustración y sus consecuencias.


----------



## I. de A. (15 Sep 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> venga, rufián, olvida la melancolía.



El chequista de salón
ese post me ha dedicado
para mi satisfacción;
pues viniendo de un tarado
el insulto es galardón
y un marrón ser halagado.


----------



## Incorrezto (15 Sep 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> Barcelona y el Frente Popular, sede del PSUC, PSOE catalán
> Las únicas fotos corresponden a Lenin y Stalin​



Como las fotos de la Puerta de Alcalá engalanada, de la Semana de la Unión Soviética. Una semana de actos en agradecimiento.



I. de A. dijo:


> El chequista de salón
> ese post me ha dedicado
> para mi satisfacción;
> pues viniendo de un tarado
> ...



En realidad, era una pista.

Seré bueno con los demás lectores, de haberlos:

Desmemoria de Atadell, Paracuellos y Amor Nuño (XI)

Desde hace algunas entregas hemos podido leer las informaciones que el Rufián Melancólico nos ha dado sobre el ambiente del Madrid de noviembre de 1936.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Sep 2019)

*El SECUESTRO de los NIÑOS REPUBLICANOS por los franquistas, los pactos de franco con el DEMONIO*




franco aplicó sobre los hijos de los vencidos la violencia más abominable, *secuestraron a miles de niños, hijos de republicanos*. Muchos murieron de inanición o epidemias en las cárceles de sus madres, en campos de concentración, separados de ellas o compartiendo su destino; otros fueron internados en *hospicios y colegios*. Algunos desaparecieron. El rapto se convirtió en ‘legal’ por la Orden de 30 de marzo de 1940 que daba la patria potestad al Estado.
Robados o secuestrados sin miramientos, el régimen franquista les cambió la identidad a golpe de decreto y registro civil, el 4 de diciembre de 1941 una ley autorizó cambiar los apellidos, y los entregó clandestinamente en adopción a familias afines, profundamente católicas y adictas al régimen. La posguerra heredó una España sembrada de cadáveres y miseria. Las cárceles de mujeres albergaban niños en condiciones infrahumanas. Carme Riera cumplía una pena de 30 años por haber sido la compañera de un sindicalista de la CNT, Horacio Callejas, fusilado en 1939 en Barcelona. Carme enterró a su hija Aurora Mutriku (Vizcaya) en 1940, una infección mató a 30 criaturas en una semana en la cárcel de *Saturrarán*. “Las monjas quisieron quitarme a la niña, yo me negué, y me presionaban negándole el racionamiento a la niña”.
En la madrileña cárcel de Ventas, que tenía capacidad para 500 reclusas, había más de 5.000, y los hijos vivían con ellas. Muchos *fueron trasladados* a orfanatos o internados religiosos por el ministerio de justicia del estado franquista. La Iglesia regía todos los órdenes de la vida, en los internados moldeaban a los niños. En 1942 estaban tutelados por el Estado en centros religiosos y establecimientos públicos 9.050 niños y niñas. En 1943, había 12.042. Hay que añadir los hijos de exiliados, encarcelados, deportados, 20.266 criaturas que los nazis que habían ocupado Francia o Bélgica entregaron al Servicio Exterior de Falange. Victoriano Ceruelo estuvo en Zamora: “Desde los 5 años, todos los días nos levantaban a las 5 de la mañana para ir a misa. Los domingos venían familias y las monjas nos ponían en fila. Y decían ‘me gusta ése’, y se lo llevaban. Ya mayor, iba cada año a preguntarle a la superiora quiénes eran sus padres. Ella le decía: “No tienes derecho a remover”.
El destino de los hijos de los Republicanos represaliados por el franquismo *sigue siendo un enigma*. Nadie sabe cuántos fueron los hijos de las encarceladas, qué fue de ellos, que ocurría cuando salían de prisión al cumplir los 3-6 años camino del seminario o de la adopción por familias del régimen. No hay datos de lo qué sucedió en las cárceles con los hijos de las presas, de las que fueron fusiladas, de sus padres, los niños no eran registrados en las prisiones. Una joven anarquista que esperaba ser fusilada, tenía una niña, su último deseo era que diesen el bebé a su madre. Cuando la ejecutaron en el cementerio del Este, consiguió como última voluntad, que el oficial que estaba al mando del pelotón de fusilamiento se comprometiera a llevar a la niña con su abuela. Tras la ejecución el militar volvió a la cárcel, pero la niña ya no estaba, describe la presa, enfermera y militante del Partido Comunista, la madrileña Trinidad Gallego. Lo mismo sucedió con los bebés de *Selina Casas y Margarita Navascués* tras su fusilamiento en Zaragoza.
La ideología que subyacía en esta orientación del franquismo de segregar de sus familias a los hijos de presos políticos era la del general, médico psiquiatra e ideólogo del régimen Antonio Vallejo Nágera, cuya finalidad era “investigar las raíces biopsíquicas del marxismo”. Vallejo sostenía que “En el marxismo militan psicópatas antisociales, la segregación total de estos sujetos desde la infancia podría liberar a la sociedad de plaga tan temible. Es necesario extirpar el gen marxista mediante el traslado de los niños a hospicios, para la eliminación de los factores ambientales que conducen a la degeneración”, conclusiones a las que llegó experimentando con descargas eléctricas y otros experimentos a los presos. Emilia Girón, que dio a luz en el hospital de la cárcel de Salamanca en 1941 cuenta: “Lo llevaron a bautizar y no me lo devolvieron. Yo reclamaba el niño, y que si estaba malo, que si no estaba. No lo volví a ver”. Su delito, ser hermana de un guerrillero.
“En Amorebieta dormíamos en jergones de 40 centímetros, unas al lado de las otras y con los niños. Julia Manzanal, comisaria política del batallón Comuna de Madrid, de la 42 Brigada Mixta, V Regimiento, con 87 años recuerda emocionada: “Una noche, Julia se puso muy enferma. Trinidad Gallego, que era enfermera, me dijo que era meningitis, debía despedirme de la niña. La pequeña Julia, con sus preciosos ojos cambiantes, cada día de un color, se fue. Nos pasamos toda la noche llamando a las monjas, pero no hubo nada que hacer; no se presentaron. Cuando llegaron por la mañana ya estaba muerta. Como yo era de las que no comulgaban, no dejaron que me despidiese de la niña en la capilla, porque son religiosas, pero malas como ellas solas”. Al final consiguió entrar en la enfermería, y dentro de la caja de la pequeña deslizó, en un descuido de las vigilantas, una bandera roja con la hoz y el martillo que ella misma había hecho. “Por el bien de la humanidad, Julia, te juro que seguiré siendo la misma”, le dije.
“No sé exactamente cuándo nací. Recuerdo un tren, sostener en la mano una banderita roja y amarilla, asomarme a la ventanilla. Cuando llegamos a Madrid muchas personas recogían a los otros niños. A mí, no. Me miraban y me dejaban…No me acariciaban ni me besaban. Me sentí despreciada, eché de menos a mi padre”. Lo cuenta Vicenta Flores, hija de Melecio Álvarez Garrido, comisario de guerra ejecutado en 1939 contando ella 5 o 6 años. En el orfanato del colegio de la Paz la bautizaron como Vicenta Flores, aunque ella dijo que se llamaba Álvarez. Con la mayoría de edad eligió llamarse Pili Garrido. Ha dedicado toda su vida a buscar sus orígenes, sacando a la luz algunos de los métodos del régimen franquista para desenraizar a los hijos de los republicanos.
Las embarazadas con pena de muerte eran fusiladas nada más dar a luz, como relata *Carlos Fonseca* en _Trece rosas rojas_. Trinidad Gallego, matrona, fue encarcelada y ayudó a parir a sus compañeras de prisión. A sus 95 años recuerda que “las madres estaban separadas de sus hijos, ellas no podían cuidarlos. Sarna, piojos, sin apenas comida ni agua. Morían muchos. Con 3 años se los llevaban de la cárcel e iban a parar a los hospicios o no se sabe”. En Saturrarán las monjas mandaron salir a las presas al patio. Cuando volvieron, sus hijos habían desaparecido. Ya no existían, no habían sido inscritos en el registro de entrada.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (16 Sep 2019)




----------



## klopec (16 Sep 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *El Gobierno justifica el pago actual de pensiones a los criminales de la Guardia Mora de Franco en base a una ley franquista de 1965.*



*JAJAJAJAJA*

Los rojos retrasados mentales de Compromís, herederos de la chusma roja asesina que asoló Valencia en la guerra civil, confunde a las Fuerzas Regulares ( *EXISTENTES EN LA ACTUALIDAD* ) con la "_Guardia Mora Franco_".

_*EL PUTO DIPUTADO RETRASADO "MEMORIALISTA" LLEVANDO AL CLÍMAX EL ANALFABETISMO FUNCIONAL DE LA COMPARSA PAGUITERA LLORONA.*_


----------



## klopec (16 Sep 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *El SECUESTRO de los NIÑOS REPUBLICANOS por los franquistas, los pactos de franco con el DEMONIO*



_Lo que empezó con un artículo periodístico allá por los años 80 sobre un hospital madrileño se ha convertido en un relato tan irresistible como abracadabrante: una trama criminal de robo de niños en la dictadura franquista, que se apropió de *30.000 a 300.000 bebés* ( los cálculos son laxos ) de madres republicanas primero y pobres después, para darlos a familias conservadoras y ricas. Todo ello perpetrado por monjas y curas perversos, que hacían creer a las parturientas que sus hijos habían muerto. Los años: desde 1.938 a los noventa: a ver, es estirar un poco el franquismo, pero es para darle continuidad histórica.

A partir de ahí han florecido decenas de asociaciones, plataformas, observatorios, asesores, *2.000 denuncias*, visitas de europarlamentarios, una oficina de Atención a las Víctimas dependiente del Ministerio de Justicia con *27 sucursales provinciales* que brindan asistencia jurídica y psicológica, a lo que está previsto que se sumen una fiscalía y una unidad de policía especializadas y una Comisión Estatal. Más un par de documentales, libros y dos telenovelas de Tele5 y Antena3.

*A todo esto, ¿ cuántos casos de robo de niños en España se han probado en todos estos años ? Ni uno. 


FUENTE : https://www.vozpopuli.com/opinion/estafa-bebes-robados_0_1264074937.html*_


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Sep 2019)




----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Sep 2019)

*CARMEN LUNA ALCÁZAR, REPUBLICANA, activista de la CNT, defensora de los derechos de los trabajadores, ASESINADA por los franquistas en UTRERA EN 1936*




Carmen tuvo 9 hijos, Alfonso, Rafael y Dalia, apellidados Romero Luna, de su primer matrimonio. Azuzena, Camelia, Violeta, Germinal, Progreso, y Libertad del segundo matrimonio con el jornalero Francisco Peña. Vivían pobremente en una humilde choza en el campo, cerca del Cortijo de Ulloa, aunque nunca faltaba para comer porque Carmen trabajaba duramente para sacar adelante a sus familia, revolvía cielo y tierra para traer algo a casa. Iba 3 veces por semana a la plaza de la Encarnación de Sevilla, para comprar alimentos que revendía en la desaparecida Plaza de Abastos de Utrera y así sacar unas perras. Era muy conocida entre los utreranos de su época además por sus inquietudes políticas.
Carmen vibró de emoción al proclamarse la 2ª República, en abril de 1931. Se unió a las manifestaciones junto a otros utreranos para celebrar con júbilo la victoria electoral enarbolando la enseña tricolor. Los valores republicanos de la nueva España traían a las clases menos favorecidas, en especial a las mujeres, las ansiadas esperanzas de la libertad y la democracia.
En su casa se celebraban de vez en cuando reuniones de miembros del anarcosindicalismo cenetista para conversar sobre sus ideales políticos y sus actividades sindicales. Hablaban de la lucha contra el analfabetismo, para que el pueblo pudiera defenderse. Cuenta su hija Dalia que “..nunca se habló de matar a nadie, ni a contrarios ni a patrones. Mi madre, mis hermanos y yo sólo escuchábamos..”. En la choza se celebraron 2 “casamientos libres” de camaradas anarquistas: Cristóbal Torres Gil del comité local de la CNT con su pareja sentimental; y Manuel Martínez Cordones con su pareja Concepción Soria Martínez. Estos últimos fueron asesinados en agosto de 1936 por las milicias franquistas que dirigía Antonio Rodríguez “El Volante”.
El golpe de estado el 18 de julio precipitó los acontecimientos en Utrera. La guardia civil dió muerte esa noche a un obrero. Carmen, temiendo por sus hijos, decidió volver junto a ellos al campo. Su hija Dalia permaneció en el pueblo como enfermera voluntaria en la Casa de Socorro y su hijo Rafael se incorporó como miliciano en la defensa de la República. El 26 de julio, la ciudad fue tomada por las tropas de Queipo de Llano.
Dalia volvió junto a su madre y Rafael pudo huir. La familia se refugió en una hacienda cuyo capataz era amigo, pero les comunicó que era peligroso quedarse porque los golpistas buscaban especialmente a “La Luna”. Carmen dejó a sus hijos a buen recaudo con familiares, y escapó con su esposo Francisco y su hija Dalia, también reclamada por los fascistas, hacia el Palmar de Troya, pero encontraron que todas las chozas habían sido quemadas por los golpistas. Se le unieron 2 hermanos jóvenes de la familia Espinosa y “El Menudo”, un hombre mayor. Huyeron durante días de las batidas fascistas de las fuerzas montadas del “Volante”.
Como la situación empeoraba trataron de marcharse hacia Málaga, aún bajo control Republicano, por la sierra gaditana, pero su marido enfermo era incapaz de proseguir, y Carmen decidió no abandonarlo y volver con él a Utrera, dejando a Dalia al cuidado del “Menudo” para que prosiguieran el viaje y salvarse de las represalias golpistas. Al llegar al pueblo Carmen fue detenida, encarcelada, humillada y vejada por los falangistas, que la pasearon por el pueblo atada a la cola de un caballo, colgado un letrero que decía «La Luna», rapada la mitad de su cuero cabelludo, la otra mitad con trenzas tricolores republicanas.
El 18 de septiembre fue asesinada en las tapias del Cementerio. Su marido Francisco, también encarcelado recibió enormes palizas, tras cada flagelación una de sus hijas le extraía con pinzas tiras de tela de la camisa introducidas en las heridas de los latigazos. Francisco perdió víctima de la represión a su hermano Joaquín, líder destacado del sindicato obrero Luz y Armonía de la CNT.


----------



## klopec (17 Sep 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *CARMEN LUNA ALCÁZAR, REPUBLICANA, activista de la CNT, defensora de los derechos de los trabajadores, ASESINADA por los franquistas en UTRERA EN 1936*



Pucheritos aparte pasemos a los hechos :

Al conocerse en Utrera el golpe militar del 18 de julio de 1.936, las fuerzas políticas que componían el Frente Popular junto al sindicato obrero CNT, decidieron constituir un Comité con la labor primordial de hacerse cargo de la organización y defensa en el pueblo, durante este periodo se produce el asesinato de varias personas de derecha ( *19 personas *_*asesinados por los rojos*_ ), así como *algunos enfrentamientos con las tropas sublevadas *que pretenden tomar la ciudad, logrando resistir hasta que Utrera cae en manos de los golpistas, al mando de Gonzalo Queipo de Llano el día 26 de Julio de 1.936.

*Carmencita Luna pertenece a la banda criminal CNT / FAI*, responsable de cuantos asesinatos, robos, saqueos y expolios realizan las bestias rojas anarquistas hasta la Liberación Nacional del pueblo. En ningún caso se han podido confirmar como ciertas las informaciones sobre supuestas actuaciones

A pesar de los "_dramáticos testimonios_" y demás fantasías macabras, del *resultado REAL* de las investigaciones realizadas por la extrema izquierda no se consigue verificar ninguna de las informaciones sobre el número de presuntas víctimas, su identidad, el número de enterramientos o la veracidad de los hechos ocurridos según esas fuentes.;


_de los restos óseos correspondientes a 20 individuos, personas posiblemente represaliadas tras el Golpe de Estado de 1936 y ejecutadas a partir 
de la entrada de las tropas golpistas en la localidad el día 26 de julio del mismo año.
*FUENTE : Memoria actuaciones Junta de Andalucía. Utrera.*_
*

ESTAMOS, UNA VEZ MÁS, ANTE OTRA BURDA MANIPULACIÓN INTERESADA CON EL OBJETIVO DE OCULTAR LAS MATANZAS DE LOS CRIMINALES ROJOS COMO LA COMETIDA EN UTRERA POR LA BANDA DE LA ANARQUISTA CARMEN LUNA.*


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Sep 2019)

*La peineta de REMEDIOS en la FOSA COMÚN de la finca “El Baldío” en Alcalá del Valle, Cádiz*




El verano de 2015 se abrió una fosa de la guerra civil en El Baldío. A menos de 20 cm de la superficie, René Pacheco, arqueólogo encargado de la exhumación, encontraba los primeros restos óseos. Los testimonios orales hablaban de que podrían encontrarse 3 personas, pero apareció además un cuarto cuerpo. Los esqueletos aparecieron bien conservados y con evidencias clarísimas de la causa de la muerte, con orificios y balas asociadas a la escena histórica del asesinato. Una peineta, un pendiente rojo bien conservado, un anillo en la mano derecha que podría ser de Remedios ya que según los datos era una mujer casada, botas desgastadas por el tiempo, proyectiles, huesos fracturados. Una ejecución múltiple.
Los 4 cuerpos encontrados corresponden a 2 hombres y 2 mujeres, enterrados boca abajo uno al lado del otro. Aún llevaban puestas las zapatillas con suela de goma con las que les enterraron. En el vientre de una de las mujeres hay restos de cartílagos fosilizados que podrían pertenecer a un feto. 
El verano de 1936 se desgastaba ahíto de sangre cuando el bando franquista tomó Setenil y Alcalá del Valle. Era 18 de septiembre, Cristobalina Rojas tenía 15 años, trabajaba en El Baldío, era hija de un vendedor que recorría los cortijos en mitad de una paz de mentira que estalló en pedazos ese día. Unos disparos cicatrizan en la memoria de Cristobalina, testigo directo de los hechos y que ha tenido que arrastrar toda su vida esta tremenda experiencia: Secuestraron a 2 trabajadores de El Baldío: Remedios Partida Morilla (43 años) y su hijo José Rodríguez Partida (20). También a la novia de éste, Rosa, que subía a menudo a la sierra y que estaba embarazada de 7 meses. Cristobalina vio desde una ventana cómo subían a toda la familia en un coche, el grupo se detuvo a la altura de la carretera de la finca y luego escuchó los disparos al lado del camino. Las 3 personas fueron asesinadas y enterradas bajo un olivo.
A la guardesa, Remedios Partida Morilla, vecina de Olvera, que vivía en la calle Tahona número 7, la asesinaron por el simple hecho de pedir un jornal, la mujer cometió el delito de reivindicar un salario, no se conformaba con que le dieran casa y comida. El hijo de la señora fusilada venía huyendo de Olvera, una localidad más grande en la que se estaba ejerciendo fuerte represión contra los Republicanos. Se fue al Baldío porque la novia estaba embarazada. Hubo un chivatazo de que llegaron 2 personas huyendo de Olvera. Los que vinieron por Remedios eran guardias franquistas de Ronda. No la encontraron sola, allí estaba también su hijo y la novia de éste, embarazada, y una cuarta persona que parece ser un enfermero que desapareció por aquella época. Se dice que el enfermero salió en defensa de la mujer y de su nuera embarazada y lo fusilaron también. Han pasado muchos años, pero la memoria sigue viva.
La nieta de Remedios Partida, Josefina Rodríguez Racero, ha relatado en acto público que su padre se salvó porque apenas era un crío de 5 años. Lo dejaron en el camino mientras fusilaban al resto de la familia, una prueba más de la terrible represión que sufrieron pueblos como Alcalá, Setenil, Olvera o Torre Alháquime. En Alcalá no hubo guerra directa, la gran mayoría de la población eran jornaleros, pero aun así hay varias fosas comunes en el término. Otros vecinos fueron fusilados y enterrados en diferentes fosas de Andalucía. La represión en el pueblo no se limitó solo a fusilamientos, también humillaban a los Republicanos de otras formas, como rapando el pelo y paseando a las a mujeres por el pueblo.
La fosa exhumada en El Baldío, una finca privada de Alcalá del Valle en la serranía nororiental de Cádiz deja al descubierto el terror fundacional del franquismo. Y una clave que salpica desde la primera guerra que provocó y ganó el fascismo en el mundo: España está sembrada con cientos de fosas sin abrir en las que reposan miles de víctimas. El mapa de fosas del Gobierno de España cifra en 2.000 las sepulturas ilegales tras las ejecuciones en la Guerra Civil y la dictadura. Es el cálculo más optimista. Según la Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica (ARMH) el número puede alcanzar el doble. Como recuento global de intervenciones, solo aparece el de la Sociedad de Ciencias Aranzadi: 332 (del año 2000 a finales de 2012) con restos óseos recuperados de unos 6.300 desaparecidos que incluyen los 2.840 del cementerio de Málaga.
Marco A. González, miembro de la Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica (ARMH), destacado el movimiento social que ha obtenido estos resultados sin ningún tipo de ayuda por parte de la Administración Pública desde el año 2012. La ARMH ha podido financiar los trabajos gracias a sus socios y al premio de Derechos Humanos de la asociación Alba/Puffin de Nueva York, recibido por este grupo. Aunque la legalidad internacional lo manda, el Gobierno del PP no aporta dinero de todos los españoles para dar un merecido descanso a las miles de victimas de la represión franquista que aún yacen bajo la tierra olvidadas en montes y cunetas. Seguiremos desenterrando con nuestras propias manos a nuestros queridos muertos, represaliados por el franquismo para vergüenza de todos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Sep 2019)




----------



## Malditos Bastardos (17 Sep 2019)

*A mi PADRE, mi ABUELO y mi TÍO BARTOLO los MATARON sólo por ser de IZQUIERDAS, jamás mataron ni robaron*




Petra hace honor a su apellido y demuestra una fuerza brutal que la represión franquista le obligó a desarrollar. “Mi padre, Antonio Robles Moreno, mi abuelo Pedro Robles Clemente, y mi tío Bartolo, fueron un padre y 2 hijos a los que mataron sólo por ser de izquierdas. Ellos nunca mataron a nadie ni robaron. Y, si no es porque trabajaba para el juez Pedro Antonio Gómez de León de Alhambra, también matan a mi tío Constantino”. Así de tajante se muestra Petra Robles, una mujer de intensos ojos azules –que han visto más de lo que deberían en sus 86 años- y una energía desbordante que hace que, después de lo que tuvo que vivir por la represión franquista, ya no le tenga miedo a nada.
“Yo tenía 8 años con seis meses, pero lo recuerdo todo como si hubiera sido ayer porque además ahí acabó mi infancia” relata Petra. Y es que no hay que olvidar que si los asesinados eran víctimas, también lo eran las familias que dejaban, generalmente mujeres sin recursos, con varios hijos a su cargo y el ‘sanbenito’ de ser la viuda de un ‘rojo’. En el caso de Petra, su madre se quedó viuda también con otro niño que falleció a los ocho años cuando el barbero, “porque no había practicante” le puso una inyección de morfina excesivamente fuerte para un niño de esa edad por una apendicitis.
El estar sola obligaba a su madre, en la mayor parte de los casos, al estraperlo para tratar de dar de comer lo que fuera a los niños, mientras que esos niños tenían que ponerse a trabajar para contribuir al sustento de su casa.
Esa es una de las penas añadidas que reconoce Petra, que no le dio tiempo a leer ni escribir porque tuvo que ponerse a hacer cualquier cosa que salía: desde cargar con haces de leña “en las costillas” hasta con cántaros de agua, pasando por espigar, por coger paja por las calles que tiraban las piqueras de las casas grandes. “Y cuando ya no había por las calles, nos íbamos a los basureros de esas casas grandes, donde estaba todo seco y de allí llenábamos los sacos para la lumbre”.
Petra no puede evitar emocionarse al pensar en todo lo que ha tenido que penar su familia. “Había dos hermanos de mi madre que se vinieron a vivir con nosotros y se iban de perchas para que, si traían una perdiz, la pudiéramos vender y así comprarle un pan a mi padre para llevárselo a Infantes, donde estaba preso. Nosotros mientras comíamos gachas de harina y cebada”.
En un primer momento, a su padre y al resto de su familia los metieron presos en la cárcel de Alhambra pero luego, cuenta con los ojos humedecidos, “los sacaron en dos camiones a los que para subirlos, porque yo me escondí detrás de la puerta de un comercio y lo ví, los molieron a palos. Le pegaron a mi padre todo lo que quisieron y más para llevárselo a Infantes, donde lo mataron”.
Su familia está en una fosa común porque, cuando dieron la orden de que la familia que quisiera se podía llevar a sus muertos -teniendo ella 20 años- “el secretario no nos avisó, y que por no remover heridas, y no nos enteramos hasta dos meses después y ya no pudimos”.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Sep 2019)

*Las llamaron "fieras humanas" y las ataron con alambre: buscan a las 16 rosas de Zufre fusiladas por el franquismo*
Las 16 rosas de Zufre fueron víctimas de los fusilamientos franquistas. En una fosa de un cementerio de Huelva han aparecido restos que podrían ser los suyos. Las ataron con alambres, las llamaron "fieras humanas" por ser republicanas y las mataron.

Amontonados, unos sobre otros, *empiezan a aparecer los cuerpos* en el cementerio de Higuera de la Sierra (Huelva). "Aquí estamos ante el cuerpo de una persona que está de cúbito lateral", describe la arqueóloga Elena Vera.
Remedios, Encarnación, Amadora… *16 mujeres fusiladas el 4 de noviembre de 1937* a pocos kilómetros de aquí. La búsqueda de sus restos comenzó en julio y se han hecho ocho catas.
María José Silvente espera encontrar aquí a Modesta, su tía abuela, fusilada (como el resto) sin juicio ni delito. "Sé que *sacaron un camión con mujeres, las trajeron aquí a Higuera, las fusilaron* y ya no sé más nada", relata la sobrina nieta de una de las 16 rosas de Zufre.
Decían de ellas que eran socialistas y sindicalistas, unas *"fieras humanas"* según sus verdugos. Todo por "querer hacer cosas de hombres, querer tener una representatividad política y sindical", según explica Miguel Ángel Melero, doctor en Historia. "Esto realmente fue lo que hizo que estas mujeres fueran asesinadas, aunque en algunos casos era suficiente con ser 'mujer de', 'hija de' o 'hermana de'", indica.
Han pasado más de 80 años y en las puertas del cementerio de Higuera (Huelva) *hay todavía marcas de los proyectiles* que se dispararon aquel día para asesinar a estas mujeres.
Los arqueólogos *han podido recuperar ya cinco cuerpos, todos con signos de violencia*. "Hemos encontrado algún cuerpo que presentaba *ataduras con alambre*, con cables eléctricos", explica la arqueóloga Elena Vera.
Lala Mallofret tenía cuatro años cuando ocurrió. Su tío iba en el mismo camión que las 16 rosas. "*Con las culatas los soldados les daban* y alguna iba ensangrentando, porque las ponían en fila para matarlas y no querían salir del camión", recuerda.
Por su parte, el equipo de arqueólogos que trabaja en esta fosa se afana en saldar 80 años después la deuda de un pueblo que quedó huérfano y en silencio. "Es una satisfacción que alguien pueda decir por lo menos *'he encontrado a mi familiar y lo voy a enterrar como yo quiero'*", afirma Vera.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Sep 2019)

*REPRESIÓN franquista en Villanueva de la Serena, Badajoz*




Gracias a los estudios realizados por la profesora de historia, la Villanovense Agustina Merino Tena, se conocen muchos detalles de lo que ocurrió en Villanueva. Hubo 2 levantamientos fascistas contra la República. El primero, el 19 de julio de 1936 dirigido por el capitán franquista Gómez Cantos, la Guardia Civil, falangistas, personal civil y militares, pero el 30 de julio los rebeldes fueron derrotados por milicianos republicanos y Guardias de Asalto. En su huida los rebeldes se llevaron como rehenes a autoridades y simpatizantes del Gobierno republicano de la ciudad. Agolpados en camiones, detenidos por la fuerza y privados de libertad 54 vecinos de Villanueva fueron conducidos a Miajadas con destino a Cáceres, zona controlada por los rebeldes, entre ellos preso y herido de muerte el Alcalde de Villanueva de Izquierda Republicana, Rafael García Calderón.
El 24 de julio de 1938 Villanueva cayó en manos franquistas. En la ciudad se inició una feroz represión sobre los Republicanos, sus amigos, los que tenían enemistades con vecinos derechistas, los militantes de los partidos y sindicatos del Frente Popular, PSOE, UGT y JSU. En las JSU de Villanueva, en noviembre de 1936, estaban afiliados 500 hombres y 50 mujeres. Y en la Sociedad Obrera Femenina “Renacer” de Villanueva (perteneciente a la UGT) había más de 500 mujeres afiliadas. La represión la llevaron a cabo las hordas militares, junto a la Guardia Civil, la Falange y la derecha local. Al entrar los moros en Villanueva, robaban y saqueaban las casas y después violaban a las mujeres. Las vecinas saltaban las tapias para huir y refugiarse de los moros.
Fue un genocidio. Los Republicanos eran inmediatamente fusilados tras las denuncias de vecinos derechistas. A las mujeres las rapaban la cabeza, las paseaban por el pueblo para humillarlas, algunas fueron violadas y después asesinadas. Diariamente, sin juicio se producían “las sacás”, los detenidos eran llevados en camiones y encarcelados en la cárcel municipal o en otros recintos. De noche se les fusilaba en las tapias del cementerio municipal, en la Plaza de España, en caminos, después se les remataba con el “tiro de gracia” y eran enterrados fosas comunes, vallados, cunetas. Muchos fusilados fueron inscritos en el registro como muertos en actos de guerra o muerte natural.
Estaba prohibido llorar a las víctimas e incluso el luto. Además del asesinato, a las familias les hurtaron los cuerpos de las víctimas. El resultado fue la instalación en la sociedad del terror, el estigma de ser familia de los “rojos” que se extendió durante toda la dictadura franquista, el exilio interior de muchas familias, y el silencio que llega hasta nuestros días. Acabada la guerra muchos Republicanos evacuados republicanos volvieron a Villanueva donde le esperaban las nuevas autoridades franquistas, la Guardia Civil y los falangistas, que los cachearon, maltrataron y condujeron al Ayuntamiento y a la Cárcel. Víctor Bernal Hernández, con 14 años, fue conducido a la cárcel junto a su madre y su hermana de pañales. También Antonia Hidalgo Gutiérrez, como su madre y hermano Santiago de 17 años, hijo del Alcalde Joaquín Hidalgo Santos del PSOE, asesinado en Badajoz el 23 de mayo de 1941.
Según fuentes históricas hay confirmados los asesinatos de otras 13 personas, y probablemente otras 44 más a las que La Causa General les aplicó “El bando de guerra por las fuerzas nazionales”. Otras 6 personas de Villanueva sufrieron además la represión nazi al acabar la Guerra. En 1939 se exiliaron en campos de refugiados del sur de Francia, y participaron en la lucha antifascista en Europa al estallar la 2ª Guerra Mundial. Cayeron prisioneros de los nazis que los internaron en el campo de Mauthausen-Gusen (Austria) donde 5 de ellos murieron.
En el 2011 se realizó un homenaje a las 754 personas represaliadas que estuvieron en la cárcel, en batallones de trabajo esclavo, se exiliaron, o fueron asesinadas por el franquismo. En 2012 se inauguró un Memorial con los nombres de 301 personas asesinadas De éstas 26 eran mujeres y 3 estaban embarazadas cuando las mataron. Otros 45 nombres de villanovenses asesinados por el alzamiento franquista del 36 figuran en una lápida como identificados en una segunda fase del Memorial que existe en ese cementerio.
Recientemente la Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica de Extremadura (ARMHEx) ha recuperado los restos de 4 personas víctimas de la represión franquista en una fosa en Villanueva de la Serena, inhumados boca abajo y sin ataúd, dos de ellos con las manos atadas atrás y con proyectiles alojados en el cráneo. Los restos han sido entregados al Ayuntamiento de Villanueva de la Serena.
Agustina Merino Tena, de la Asociación de Familiares del Memorial de Villanueva de la Serena, explica que el objetivo es “dignificar sus nombres, rendirles el homenaje que se merecen como luchadores republicanos antifascistas extremeños; implicar a las instituciones públicas y a la sociedad civil en la defensa de estos valores democráticos; que las nuevas generaciones los conozcan y los hagan suyos, y facilitar información y ser espacio de encuentro de los familiares de las víctimas republicanas de la guerra civil y el franquismo en la ciudad de Villanueva de la Serena. Nacimos con un espíritu unitario y pluralista, sin señales de identidad partidista, para luchar contra el olvido y conseguir verdad justicia y reparación, así como garantías de no repetición con motivo del levantamiento militar fascista en España el 18 de julio de 1936”.


----------



## klopec (18 Sep 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 155040



Timoteo Mendieta, el padre de Ascensión, presidente de UGT en Sacedón ( Guadalajara ) y carnicero de profesión, fue fusilado a finales de 1.939 en ejecución de una sentencia dictada por un consejo de guerra. Dicen que su "_delito_" fue el de mantenerse leal a la República y no adherirse al golpe de estado franquista. *NO, NO fué ése.*


_Entre agosto y septiembre de 1.936 *16 vecinos fueron fusilados por la banda de rojos asesinos del pueblo de Sacedón mientras Timoteo era el presidente de la UGT* en el pueblo. Peligrosos "burgueses" con trabajos como herrero, guarnicionero, labrador, jornalero ... Y lo fueron sin que los de Timoteo permitieran ninguno de los derechos y procedimientos que sí permitieron las autoridades nacionales a la banda de asesinos que hicieron la matanza entre otros, los de la Unión General de Trabajadores._


_Nunca hubo palabra de recuerdo a las víctimas de la pandilla roja de Timoteo por parte de la señora Ascensión. Por eso, conociendo ahora la verdadera historia y las "hazañas" del rojo Timoteo en Sacedón, esperamos la historia le ponga a la famila Mendieta una losa del tamaño de la matanza que los rojos de mierda hicieron en el pueblo de su padre. _

*Y como siempre, con todo el cariño para las víctimas ... las verdaderas, por supuesto ...*


----------



## klopec (18 Sep 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *A mi PADRE, mi ABUELO y mi TÍO BARTOLO los MATARON sólo por ser de IZQUIERDAS, jamás mataron ni robaron*
> Petra hace honor a su apellido y demuestra una fuerza brutal que la represión franquista le obligó a desarrollar. “Mi padre, Antonio Robles Moreno,* mi abuelo Pedro Robles Clemente, y mi tío Bartolo, fueron un padre y 2 hijos a los que mataron sólo por ser de izquierdas. Ellos nunca mataron a nadie ni robaron*. Y, si no es porque trabajaba para el juez Pedro Antonio Gómez de León de Alhambra, también matan a mi tío Constantino”. Así de tajante se muestra Petra Robles, una mujer de intensos ojos azules –que han visto más de lo que deberían en sus 86 años- y una energía desbordante que hace que, después de lo que tuvo que vivir por la represión franquista, ya no le tenga miedo a nada.



Es verdaderamente patético el empeño de los embusteros por intentar hacernos creer que los rojos eran las hermanitas de la caridad. Lo lamento por la señora pero a su edad es bueno que se entere *QUE NO LOS MATARON POR SER DE IZQUIERDAS SINO POR ALGO MÁS ...*

*




*​


----------



## Incorrezto (18 Sep 2019)

klopec dijo:


>



sabes de sobra que esos estadillos se rellenaban con los sospechosos habituales, o sea el Comité del pueblo.


----------



## klopec (18 Sep 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> sabes de sobra que esos estadillos se rellenaban con los sospechosos habituales, o sea el Comité del pueblo.



Si te das cuenta no es el estadillo 1 sino una de las declaraciones de los testigos de los hechos. Hay varias que coinciden atribuyéndole el crimen a Clemente. La fiabilidad es más que suficiente.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (18 Sep 2019)

*Los franquistas EXTERMINARON a 6 miembros de la FAMILIA LARAÑO de Granada en 1936*




Trinidad Capeli Guerrero era madre de Eloísa, Trinidad, Rafael, Rosario y José Laraño Capeli. Miguel Gutiérrez Gil era marido de su hija Eloísa. Toda la familia fue fusilada en los primeros meses de la guerra civil. Solo se salvó del fusilamiento familiar su hija Trini, por la influencia de la abuela de Enrique, su novio, cocinera en la casa de un alto mando militar.
El marido de Trinidad Capeli la había abandonado, los 6 hijos del matrimonio quedaron a su cargo. Trinidad era una Madre Coraje, que no se arredraba ante ninguna situación, crió a sus hijos desde su puesto de pescado, con esa fuerza de las mujeres andaluzas, que entienden su responsabilidad de Madres sin dejar las riendas del hogar donde reinaba la armonía.
Trinidad era de ideología libertaria, el primer mandamiento era la solidaridad, para todo necesitado que se le acercara, era conocida su acendrada conciencia social. Iba siempre a la cabeza de las manifestaciones de su sindicato, la CNT. Trinidad junto a sus hijas, que se tocaban con un gorro frigio, abanderadas con un rotundo “¡Viva la República! participaron en la conmemoración del 14 de abril de 1931, que se dirigió a la plaza de la Mariana en homenaje a Mariana de Pineda, aquella mujer que había muerto por la libertad. Nunca le faltaron las flores y corona de laurel de Trinidad.
La persecución y el exterminio llevado a cabo por los sublevados del 18 de julio de 1936, contaba con la complicidad del Ejército, la Falange y la Iglesia católica, para la desatada captura del rojo/a, bajo el terror de la violencia, el saqueo y la venganza. La familia Laraño reunía suficientes méritos para estar en las infamantes listas de los criminales. En los primeros días de agosto detuvieron en su casa a sus hijas Rosario y Trini, después fueron a por Eloísa, que traía en brazos a su niña Encarnita, de 27 meses, hija del taxista Miguel Gutiérrez Gil. Todas fueron a la prisión de mujeres. Eloísa sabía que su hermana Trini se salvaría, y le entregó a su hija, pidiéndole que la criara como suya. Rosario, la menor, de 17 años, no tuvo suerte aunque su novio era militar, cuando fueron a pedirle ayuda, negó conocer a su novia.
Trinidad, la madre y sus dos hijas, Eloísa y Rosario fueron fusiladas el 31 de agosto, y sus cadáveres aparecieron en el Camino Viejo del Cementerio. Los hombres estaban en la Prisión Central, por las mismas fechas fueron fusilados, al parecer en Víznar.
Para Trini, la conmoción de haber visto a su madre y hermanas salir hacia la muerte la marcó para toda su vida. Se le borró la sonrisa, se le cayó el pelo, su juventud murió en las mazmorras de Torres Bermejas, donde enfermó del corazón. Después fue trasladada al convento-cárcel de San Gregorio custodiada por monjas carcelarias. Miles de niños perdieron su identidad en conventos, orfanatos, reformatorios o dados en adopción a familias adictas al régimen. Encarnita la hija de Eloísa y Miguel fue entregada a la madre de Enrique, novio de Trini, hasta que ella salió del convento-cárcel. Años más tarde, se casó con su novio. Encarnita vivió amorosamente junto a ellos, llamándoles padres. La pesadilla de Trini, durante muchos años fue el temor de que le quitaran a su niña.
Tras asesinar a los padres Republicanos, los franquistas destrozaron la infancia de sus hijos, que debían de expiar la conducta de sus progenitores. A los 5 años llevaron a Encarnita externa a un colegio de monjas, para hacer méritos de arrepentimiento. La ponían de rodillas, “mira, estas aquí por roja”, y le insistían que no importaba que hubieran fusilado a sus padres, a su abuela, a sus tíos. La madre de Trinidad Laraño Cano, huérfana de José Laraño, se fue a Madrid con su hija, pues se volvía como loca en Granada al cruzarse en la calle con los asesinos de su marido. El drama de los Laraño ha crecido con la sombra de aquella exterminación familiar.


----------



## TheYellowKing (18 Sep 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> sabes de sobra que esos estadillos se rellenaban con los sospechosos habituales, o sea el Comité del pueblo.



No era norma general. Familiares mios pelearon del lado republicano y cuando fueron apresados estuvieron en la cárcel y luego fueron puestos en libertad. Uno si fue fusilado.

En cambio, en la republica si que era norma general el asesinato atroz y tortura. 

Si la pelea es a ver quien es más miserable lo acepto, pero cubrir la vergüenza socialista, no sólo contra los fascistas, sino contra otros que les hiciese sombra como anarquistas, es no tener ni puta idea de qué pasó en este pais.

Es vergonzoso, que esperpentos como las 13 Rosas sean un ejemplo de libertad cuando se dedicaban a todo lo contrario.


----------



## Obi_Wan_Kenobi (18 Sep 2019)

fredesvindo dijo:


> *El terror de Las Checas: las fábricas de exterminio de la izquierda española*
> 
> Eran instalaciones utilizadas en la zona republicana al margen de las leyes para detener, interrogar, violar, torturar y ejecutar o asesinar. Tras el robo domiciliario secuestraban a las personas y las llevaban a este tipo de lugares pertenecientes a partidos, sindicatos y organismos vinculados al *Frente Popular*; han sido calificadas por varios historiadores como escuadrones de la muerte.
> 
> ...



En la entrada de wikipedia de los represaliados de la guerra civil, según el juez que instruyó el caso, el juez Garzón, fueron 50.000 represaliados en el bando republicanos por 300.000 en el bvando nacional, 150.000 de los cuales no constan en ningún registro, siendo España el 2º país con más nº de desaparecidos después de Camboya.

Víctimas de la guerra civil española - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Sep 2019)

*CIENTOS de REPUBLICANOS fueron TORTURADOS y ASESINADOS en el valle de la Sauceda y el cortijo del Marrufo (Cádiz), por agentes franquistas*




Manuel Guerrero era propietario del cortijo El Marrufo y 20 fincas, en total 4.599 hectáreas. En 1935, en El Marrufo vivían 30 familias, 112 empleados. El proyecto de Reforma Agraria de 1933 del Gobierno republicano incluyó la finca como Propiedad Expropiable, pero el golpe fascista no permitió llevarlo a cabo. Cortes de la Frontera, Ubrique, el valle de La Sauceda y los habitantes del Marrufo, permanecieron fieles a la República. Los trabajadores comenzaron a explotar las 800 hectáreas del Marrufo como propiedad comunal, organizando su vida laboral y social.
Constituyeron el Comité de Defensa del Marrufo en contacto con los comités de La Sauceda, Ubrique, o Jimena. Los sublevados controlaron rápidamente las ciudades costeras de Cádiz y los municipios del entorno de la Sauceda: Jerez, Algar, San José del Valle, Alcalá de los Gazules, Ubrique, Ronda, Cortes de la Frontera y Jimena. En octubre permanecía Repúblicana sólo el valle de La Sauceda, fundamental para los sublevados por dominar la retaguardia gaditana, su riqueza pecuaria y forestal, el control de la línea férrea Ronda-Algeciras y el avance hacia Málaga, aún Republicana.
Entre las montuosas tierras de la Sauceda se habían refugiado familias de campesinos llegados de las localidades vecinas, anarquistas, republicanos, socialistas, que temían por sus vidas ante el avance sublevado. El 31 de octubre los rebeldes atacaron con contundencia, con 4 columnas de ejército, para aniquilar un valle de campesinos: Desde Jerez, al mando del comandante Salvador Arizón, desde Ubrique, el alférez José Robles Ales, desde Jimena, el comandante Fermín Hidalgo, y desde Alcalá de los Gazules, el capitán Antonio Fernández. La población civil del poblado de La Sauceda huyó presa del terror cuando la zona fue arrasada por los bombardeos de 4 aviones Breguet XIX.
La resistencia armada del comité de defensa del Marrufo no impidió la ocupación del cortijo por la columna de José Robles. En la ofensiva final los franquistas detuvieron a los habitantes que no pudieron huir, destruyeron el poblado, asesinaron a unas 50 personas, robaron todo lo que encontraron en las casas y chozas antes de meterles fuego. El Marrufo fue el cortijo de la represión franquista, uno de los primeros campos de concentración y fusilamiento de la Guerra Civil. Los hombres fueron encerrados en barracones, las mujeres y los niños en una ermita. Inmediatamente comenzaron las torturas y los fusilamientos diarios que no cesarían en muchos meses.
Según José María Pedreño, expresidente de la Federación Estatal de Foros por la Memoria, El Marrufo se convirtió en un centro de detención, tortura y ejecución donde los sublevados pusieron en práctica su plan de exterminio contra los desafectos al nuevo régimen, un lugar de ensañamiento, de terror caliente, donde falangistas participaban frecuentemente en los fusilamientos. Según Andrés Rebolledo, presidente del Foro por la Memoria del Campo de Gibraltar, “las ejecuciones de los prisioneros no fueron puntuales, hubo premeditación y alevosía, día a día, con tranquilidad, en diferentes lugares, sin causa ni juicios”.
Los detenidos cavaban su propia tumba antes de ser ejecutados sin ningún tipo de procedimiento judicial. Otros presos arrojaban después los cuerpos a las fosas comunales clandestinas y los cubrían de tierra. Los días de mucha lluvia aparecieran desenterrados algunos cadáveres debido a la dureza del terreno. Se vieron jabalíes con restos humanos en sus fauces. Las mujeres eran torturadas y violadas antes de fusilarlas. Apenas ha quedado constancia documental de la oleada criminal inicial. Entre noviembre de 1936 y marzo de 1937 en El Marrufo fueron asesinadas cerca de 600 personas. En el conjunto de los 7 pueblos que componen el Campo de Gibraltar fueron fusiladas unas mil personas.


----------



## Ades (19 Sep 2019)

Mira... seguir queriendo abrir heridas que nuestra generación no vivió, además de estúpido es dañino, propio de una sociedad atrasada, anclada en el pasado, incapaz de perdonar algo que no sufrió... pero bueno, seguid así, quizás, tanto traer al presente la guerra civil, volvamos a tener una.


----------



## klopec (19 Sep 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *CIENTOS de REPUBLICANOS fueron TORTURADOS y ASESINADOS en el valle de la Sauceda y el cortijo del Marrufo (Cádiz), por agentes franquistas*



Apunta mas arriba el forero Obi_Wan_Kenobi a las diferencias en el conteo de las víctimas del franquismo según la fuente de donde se extraigan, apuntando concretamente a laWikipedia. Pues aquí tenemos un ejemplo ilustrativo sobre la veracidad de los datos "_memorialistas_".


*La Sauceda ( Cortes de la Frontera, ( Málaga ) y El Marrufo ( Jerez de la Frontera, Cádiz )* fueron puntos clave en las operaciones militares en las que las columnas nacionales pretendían alcanzar la zona de Ronda - Málaga y las hordas marxistas se retiraban con el fin de buscar la salida desde ésa ciudad hacia Almería - Levante. De la importancia del enfrentamiento da fe la utilización por los nacionales de aviación de la "_Legión Cóndor_" para auxiliar en la conquista de ambos objetivos.


“Después de vencer grandes obstáculos esta misma columna se apoderan del cuartel marxista instalado en la hacienda denominada El Marrufo, continuando el avance hasta adueñarse de la aldea de La Sauceda de Cortes, destruyendo los reductos rojos y haciéndose numerosos prisioneros que son llevados a distintas cárceles [ … ] Todavía quedaron diseminados algunos elementos por distintos lugares de las cercanías, pero con todos estos fueron acabando los falangistas, haciéndolos prisioneros, libertando a las personas que tenían secuestradas y como ya decimos, haciendo que por fin reinara la más absoluta tranquilidad”.
*
Eduardo Juliá Tellez en "Historia del Movimiento Liberador de España".*

Nos encontramos con operaciones estrictamente "militares" por mucho que los rojos emplearan a refugiados civiles como escudos humanos de la misma manera que posteriormente harían en la llamada "Desbandá".
Con posterioridad a las operaciones y según los "_memorialistas_", las víctimas del "_genocidio_" cometido por los "_fascistas_" en el Marrufo es de 900 .... Por supuesto acompañan la farsa con sus delirios habituales.


*En busca de los 600 de El Marrufo*​
_Además, entre los alcornoques de estas laderas, tras la capilla que preside El Marrufo, una de las mayores fosas de Andalucía, yacen ancianos, niños y muchas mujeres que fueron violadas de modo sistemático por las noches antes de recibir un disparo de gracia, según algunos historiadores._

_*FUENTE* : En busca de los 600 de El Marrufo_

Por supuesto una vez mas la realidad desmonta los embustes y patrañas de los sinvergüenzas de la "_memoria histérica_" :


*Identificados 13 de los 28 cuerpos exhumados en El Marrufo, cerca de La Sauceda*​
_*FUENTE* : __https://www.diariodecadiz.es/noticias-provincia-cadiz/Identificados-cuerpos-exhumados-Marrufo-Sauceda_0_770923440.html_


*AÚN DANDO POR CIERTO QUE ESOS CUERPOS FUERAN DE "REPRESALIADOS" ( QUE NO LO SON ) LA DIFERENCIA DE 900 A 13 ES DE 887.*

*¿ ALGUIEN CREE TODAVÍA LAS CIFRAS QUE DAN ESTOS EMBUSTEROS ?*

Sobre las cifras de la Wikipedia podemos decir con toda seguridad que son falsas. Ya hemos dicho en alguna ocasión que las cifras reales se acercan mas a las de Salas Larrazábal que a las que se inventaron Balta Garzón, Espinosa y demás panfleteros de la "memoria".

De hecho, la manera de "_recular_" con los datos confirma todavía mas los datos de Salas :
A modo de ejemplo, desde las 150.000 de la wikipedia ...

*De 150.000 pasaron a 114.000*
https://www.lne.es/espana/2008/10/16/hubo-114266-desaparecidos-1936-1951-auto-juez-garzon/686147.html
*Después a sólo 88.000*
_https://www.publico.es/actualidad/al-menos-88-000-victimas.html_
*Ahora sólo 25.000*
_Un informe encargado por Justicia emplaza a exhumar los restos de unas 25.000 víctimas del franquismo de fosas comunes_


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Sep 2019)

*VICENTE MARTÍN ROMERA, SOCIALISTA, prestigioso médico, FUSILADO por los franquistas en Córdoba en 1936*




Vicente Martín Romera nació en Madrid en 1889. Se licenció en medicina en la Universidad Central de Madrid en 1926. Completó su formación en Alemania desde donde viajó para visitar diversos centros médicos en Rusia y otros países europeos. A su regreso fue cirujano del cuerpo médico de la Beneficencia Provincial de Córdoba, donde además llegó a ser concejal. Afiliado a la AS de Córdoba, perteneció al sector de derecha del PSOE y fue delegado al XIII Congreso en 1932, donde fue secretario de la 13ª sesión. Colaborador del semanario Democracia de Madrid en 1935. Elegido diputado en la candidatura del Frente Popular del PSOE por Córdoba en las elecciones generales de febrero de 1936, formó parte de las Comisiones de Peticiones,￼de Guerra (suplente) y de la de Instrucción Pública (suplente).
En la tarde del 18 de julio de 1936, Romera se encontraba junto al alcalde de Córdoba, Manuel Sánchez Badajoz, el presidente de la Diputación José Guerra Lozano en el Gobierno Civil de la ciudad intentando convencer al gobernador civil Antonio Rodríguez de León de hacer resistencia frente al levantamiento militar. En ese encuentro se hallaban también el diputado socialista Manuel Castro Molina, el ex-diputado Joaquín García Hidalgo y el presidente de Unión Republicana Pedro Ruiz Santaella.
No pudiendo resistir logró escapar con otros, escondiéndose en la conocida como Huerta de los Aldabones en la Ronda del Marrubial junto al alcalde y los concejales socialistas Pedro León, Francisco Copado Moyano y Ruiz Santaella. Tras ser delatados sería fusilado el día 8 de agosto de 1936 con sus compañeros de partido Manuel Sánchez Badajoz, Pedro León Fernández y el también político de Unión Republicana, Pedro Ruiz Santaella.
La muerte del doctor Romera conmocionó a Córdoba, donde se le consideraba el “médico de los pobres”, *creando aún mayor terror* del que había, especialmente entre los ciudadanos de clase humilde. Hay que destacar que a Vicente Martín Romera se le impuso la pena más alta de las establecidas en la provincia: 125.000 pesetas, que tuvo que abonar su familia para disponer libremente de sus bienes.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Sep 2019)

EL CAMPO DE CONCENTRACIÓN CATÓLICO DE LA ISLA DAWSON

En el año 1889 el salesiano José Fagnano fundó la Misión de San Rafael en la isla Dawson- Chile. Allí fueron deportados más de un millar de originarios de la Isla Grande de Tierra del Fuego. El grueso de ellos pertenecía al pueblo selk’nam. Según las crónicas esta obra demandó un esfuerzo increíble por civilizarlos y cristianizarlos. Forzados a trabajar, fueron sometidos a formas de vida precarias y, hacinados y mal alimentados, pronto encontraron la muerte. Solo un par de decenas sobrevivieron y, tras cerrar el establecimiento, dejaron allí un gran cementerio. Los sobrevivientes fueron llevados a la Misión de la Candelaria en Río Grande. Posteriormente, durante la dictadura de Pinochet, la isla Dawson funcionó como un campo de detención. Esta vez unas 400 víctimas del sangriento régimen militar fueron confinadas y torturadas allí, entre las que se encontraban los ministros de Salvador Allende.

Fotografía: Misión de San Rafael durante la visita del presidente de Chile Federico Errázuriz Echaurren en 1899.-


----------



## I. de A. (19 Sep 2019)

1

*Juan Negrín. Pasionaria. El dinero de la Segunda República Española. Indalecio Prieto*

NO BUSQUEN LA VERDAD EN PALABRAS O ESCRITOS DE LOS QUE EJERCEN EL PODER O COBRAN POR SU FUNCIÓN "AMARILLA"
José Antonio Bru



Juan Negrín entre Vicente Rojo y Antonio Cordón

El parte de guerra del 1 de abril de 1939 firmado por el general Francisco Franco, puso el punto final a la Guerra Civil Española. Aquel lacónico comunicado marcó el inicio de una nueva etapa en la vida de la nación.
Pero sorprendentemente, el último acto de la contienda se desarrolló en París*:*
La *Sesión de Cortes del 31 de marzo y 1 de abril de 1939.*



Juan Negrín, Indalecio Prieto y Vicente Rojo

* Juan Negrín. Pasionaria. El dinero de la Segunda República

L*a República del Frente Popular nació gracias a una inteligente maniobra de la Komintern realizada el 23 de julio de 1935, tras constatar que los políticos prosoviéticos no habían logrado tomar el poder en España a través de la revolución armada de octubre de 1934.

El proyectado y provocado Alzamiento Nacional, y su teórico y rápido fracaso, era la última etapa que faltaba a la Komintern-Frente Popular para que el suficiente número de asesores enviados por Stalin finalizaran la sovietización de España con consentimiento popular.
.

Pasionaria y Francisco Antón
En julio de 1936, ese momento esperado por la Komintern-Frente Popular había llegado, al estar ultimadas la organización del Quinto Regimiento y la del Partido Comunista Español y disponer el Frente Popular de una muy leal Fuerza de Asalto; con las agrupaciones tradicionales españolas asustadas por la eliminación, neutralización o huida de sus figuras claves (Calvo Sotelo, Jose Antonio, Gil Robles, Antonio Goicoechea, Alcalá Zamora etc).
Sin embargo, los responsables de la Komintern-Frente Popular se equivocaron tanto al sobrevalorar sus propias fuerzas y organización, como en despreciar la capacidad de reacción de las juventudes del Requeté y la Falange y en evaluar la teórica y esperada obediencia mayoritaria de los militares a los políticos del Frente Popular.
*Tras una larga contienda, los derrotados e indemnes políticos del Frente Popular, mientras aún solicitaban la vida de sus seguidores, se reunieron en París, donde vivían, para* ...

*Sesión de Cortes del 31 de marzo y 1 de abril de 1939*
.

Primer desfile de la Victoria en el
madrileño Paseo de la Castellana
*Stalin* deseaba cobrar en divisas válidas los últimos envíos de material de guerra entregados a la *República del Frente Popular*. Para los dirigentes del PCE, que pronto se desplazarían a la Unión Soviética para allí asilarse, hubiese sido una satisfacción que su llegada a Moscú coincidiese con ese pago, aunque fuese sólo parcial.
Sin embargo, existían otras instancias superiores a las de Dolores Ibárruri *"Pasionaria*", Santiago Carrillo y demás correligionarios, pues habían bazas ocultas en el devenir de las divisas convertibles, cuyo propietario era el Banco de España (1).
.
Ministros y diputados de la República llevaban varias semanas refugiados en Francia, cuando en París, el 31 de marzo de 1939 celebraron la última Sesión de Cortes de la Segunda República, presidida por Diego Martínez Barrio; algunos semanas después del viaje que había realizado *Juan Negrín*, presidente del Consejo de Ministros, al aeropuerto de *Los Llanos,* en Albacete, donde el 16 de febrero siguiendo instrucciones de Stalin ordenó a la plana mayor de su ejército seguir combatiendo y no rendirse, mientras él se disponía a huir, sin retorno (2).


Segismundo Casado
Esta sesión parlamentaria tenía como objetivo principal, al igual que el viaje de Negrín realizado a Los Llanos, disponer de las divisas existentes en el Banco de España. Mientras tanto, en ese 31 de marzo,, las tropas nacionales estaban entrando en Madrid. La derrota del Ejército del Frente Popular se había consumado.
Abrió la sesión parlamentaria Negrín, que en un largo discurso, explicó que _"él era la persona adecuada para dirigir los negocios del Estado_". Expresó con precisión y claridad que los últimos envíos de material de guerra soviético habían llegado demasiado tarde, por lo que no se habían utilizado. Por tanto, opinaba, no encontraba motivo alguno para tener que pagarlos.
.
*Negrín* manifestó acerca del tema: "_los recibieron cuatro meses después de la ofensiva del Ebro" _y_ "que si aún caída Borjas Blancas_ _hubiesen los allí presentes_ _recibido el material, casi seguro, no se habría perdido Barcelona_".
Negrín no tenía intención de enviar divisa alguna a Moscú. Él no iba a ir a vivir a Moscú, pues bien conocía el triste destino de la cúpula soviética que Stalin había enviado a España. Negrín se exilió en Londres.
.

Madrid, Puerta de Toledo.
Entrada de los nacionales
Para justificar la derrota sufrida en la guerra, *Negrín *declaró que _"presionó a los gobiernos inglés, francés y norteamericano para que a su vez presionaran a los facciosos para que estos aceptaran una paz digna". _
Referente al "Golpe de Casado", Negrín no aclaró el porqué de él, tampoco la posición que adoptó al respecto en el aeropuerto de Los Llanos; pero ahora sí descalificó la postura adoptada por la mayoría de los militares allí presentes*:* _"no tolerando la postura de Casado y compañía_". Lógico, Negrín asumía las directrices del estalinismo, consistente en desgastar lo máximo posible al ejército nacional, de cara a la previsible guerra en Europa. Stalin también deseaba disponer de más tiempo para intentar cobrar los últimos equipos de guerra suministrados a la República.

Stalin consideraba, además, la circunstancia de que si la guerra se alargaba, existía la posibilidad que se internacionalizara o se llegara a un acuerdo de paz, puesto que ya estaba próximo el "Pacto de No Agresión" que acordaría con Hitler durante el próximo mes de agosto, pacto germano-soviético" que al fin y al cabo supuso el inicio de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.
.
Es de destacar que en la dirección del "*Golpe de Casado" *(del coronel Segismundo Casado, que unas semanas antes no había aceptado el ascenso a general, propuesto por Negrín) figuró Wenceslao Carrillo, padre de Santiago. Esta actitud de Wenceslao Carrillo originó la ruptura de relaciones familiares, al renegar Santiago Carrillo de su progenitor, pues no toleró que su padre se opusiera a las órdenes de Stalin (3).
El 27 d febrero, el reconocimiento del régimen de Franco por parte del Reino Unido y Francia fue un factor determinante para la actitud de Casado, Julián Besteiro, Wenceslao Carrillo, José Miaja, Cipriano Mera y otros políticos y militares no comunistas. de la República.
.


----------



## I. de A. (19 Sep 2019)

2

El discurso de Negrín no inmutó a Pasionaria que había sido partidaria de efectuar cambios en la cúpula directiva de la España del Frente Popular, por eso espetó: "e_l Presidente de la República traicionó sus deberes,_ _el Presidente de las Cortes automáticamente debió haberse proclamado Presidente de la República_". Pasionaria se refería a la dimisión y huida de Manuel Azaña. Sin embargo ella, entusiasta impulsora del* "No Pasarán",* había escapado, al igual que su joven compañero sentimental Francisco Antón, de los rigores de la guerra sin dar el ejemplo que prometían sus arengas, resonando aquella del 14 de octubre de 1936: "Más vale ser viuda de héroe que mujer de cobarde". El mismo acto de retirarse estratégicamente a Francia lo realizaron el resto de los políticos del Frente Popular y algunos militares. También lo efectuaron los ideólogos, encabezados por Antonio Machado, líder de la organización "Amigos de la Unión Soviética".
Los oradores se echaron en cara haber abandonado España con precipitación, pero esta postura sólo expresaba un sentimiento muy alejado de los intereses.
.

Pasionaria y su hijo Rubén Ruiz
Pasionaria clamó defendiendo su partida desde Cataluña (ya había abandonado antes Madrid)*:* _"yo fui a cumplir con mi deber". _El diputado Martínez Miñana le contestó: _"es verdaderamente intolerable que se digan esas cosas_".
Pasionaria manifestó que _"se podía presentar al mundo con la cabeza levantada_"; añadiendo a los pocos minutos*:* "_mis manos no tienen ni oro ni sangre_", y continuó: _"la Diputación Permanente no se presentó en España como debía haberse presentado". _
Entonces, el presidente de las Cortes intervino, acusándola*: *_"ni su señoría en Cataluña cuando_ _estábamos todos soportando los rigores de la lucha"._
Pasionaria se defendió*:* "y_ en Madrid luchábamos contra los provocadores y los traidores que preparaban la traición"_ (se refería a los partidarios de la rendición, a los integrantes del Golpe de Casado, acción posterior a su huida hacia Barcelona)_. _El Presidente corrigió, aclarando la mentira*:* _"Entonces no se luchaba en Madrid_".
.
El diputado de IR, Álvaro de Albornoz Liminiana terció*: *_"yo no estoy dispuesto a tomar las cosas por lo trágico; yo quiero decir que no soy partidario del turismo ni de los viajes de ida y vuelta"._
Pasionaria insistió*:* "e_l deber de la Diputación Permanente de Cortes era haber ido a España"._
El presidente cerró el debate explicando*:* _"la Diputación Permanente de Cortes ha cumplido con su deber".
._
*El dinero de la Segunda República
.*
_._A continuación surgió el tema principal de la* última reunión de las Cortes de la Segunda República:* el destino del "dinero de la Segunda República"; pero sobre este asunto existía un desconocimiento casi pleno.
Pasionaria indicó al respecto*:* "_los fondos los tiene Fernando de los Ríos y debe entregarlos al ministro de Estado o al de Hacienda_" (es decir, a Julio Álvarez del Vayo o a Méndez Aspe).

*Indalecio Prieto* recibido en México
Como el presidente de las Cortes desconocía el tema,*Negrín*tomó la palabra y explicó, en otro largo discurso, que las divisas obtenidas por las ventas de joyas y obras de arte o valor arqueológico confiscadas a civiles "nacionales" más las procedentes de iglesias e instituciones, servirían para ayudar a los refugiados republicanos (4). En realidad, la confiscación consistió en violentar las cajas privadas existentes en el banco, para robar su contenido y en saquear las monedas del Museo Arqueológico que en el recientemente adquirido yate Vita partieron el 28 de febrero de 1939 hacia Veracruz.
Y es que Negrín, durante su breve estancia en Los Llanos había dado instrucciones para que el tesoro fuese remitido, vía Francia, a México, país gobernado por amigos de la causa del Frente Popular.
La cuestión es que Indalecio Prieto*,* defenestrado por Negrín, llevaba ya un tiempo viviendo en México, actuando como portavoz republicano. Élhabía recogido el dinero procedente de la venta del tesoro, pero poseía unas ideas de qué hacer con él muy distintas a las de Negrín. Prieto mantenía buenas relaciones con Lázaro Cárdenas del Río, presidente de México entre 1934 y 1940
.
Tras la finalización de la guerra civil, pronto sobrevino la Guerra Mundial. Al final de ella se constituyó en México un "Gobierno de la República" presidido por Diego Martínez Barrio y figurando entre otros "ministros" Fernando de los Ríos, pero no se incluyó al socialista más prestigioso y, además, amigo de los mexicanos,* Indalecio Prieto.*
.
*
Indalecio Prieto
*Motivo de esta paradoja*:Indalecio Prieto*no pudo justificar dónde estaba o qué fin concreto se había dado al *dinero de la Segunda República*, que él había recibido. Desde luego, nadie podía obligarle a dar explicaciones acerca del destino de un dinero "negro".
.
Una de las primeras disposiciones del reconstituido PSOE en México (cuando los socialistas estimaron que debían abandonar la línea comunista, una vez acabada la guerra mundial y analizada las tensas relaciones de Occidente con Stalin) fue la expulsión del PSOE de Juan Negrín y una treintena de sus colaboradores más próximos.. De esta forma los socialistas exiliados quisieron cargar sobre las espaldas de Negrín toda la responsabilidad de haber sido la Segunda República, en los años que estuvo regida por el Frente Popular, un mero satélite de la Unión Soviética. *También,* y es más importante, *el reconocimiento por parte del PSOE de la falta de identidad nacional de la República del Frente Popular.
............................................................................................
. ..........................................................................................*
.

Juan Negrín
(1) *Juan Negrín López* fue nombrado ministro de Hacienda en el gobierno configurado el 4 de septiembre de 1936. Por lo tanto, había sido el encargado de comprar con oro y plata del Banco de España, armamento a la Unión Soviética. El valioso cargamento (se consideraba a España como el cuarto tenedor mundial de reservas en posesión de los Bancos Centrales), partió desde Cartagena a Odesa en octubre de 1936. El resto del oro del Banco de España, estimado en un veinte o veinticinco por ciento del total, fue enviado a Francia para las compras futuras que se realizaran desde allí.
.
Tras los sucesos de mayo de 1937, Stalin ordenó reemplazar a Largo Caballero por Negrín al frente del Consejo de Ministros. Negrín, además, se encargó de la cartera de Hacienda y Economía. Por lo que se le puede considerar, desde entonces, como el *único o máximo responsable* de las compras a la Unión Soviética.
No sólo los republicanos retiraron el oro del Banco de España para comprar material de guerra a la Unión Soviética, y las divisas al final de la guerra, sino que también vendieron para su provecho las existencias de diversos productos de paso hacia España. El general Vicente Rojo en *¡Alerta los pueblos!,* publicación bonaerense, escribió durante su exilio: _"Si en verdad que en la zona central iba a continuar la guerra en serio, ¿por qué se liquidaban en Francia las existencias de víveres, materias primas y armamento de tránsito que se tenían acumulados_?
Vicente Rojo desempeñó el cargo de jefe del Estado Mayor Central, cuando Indalecio Prieto ocupaba la cartera de Defensa en mayo de 1937.
.
(2)* Segismundo Casado* narra en su ensayo *"Así cayó Madrid*" acerca de la actitud de Negrín_ "nos reafirmó en el acuerdo de eliminar el Gobierno del doctor Negrín, que carecía de legitimidad, y tratar denegociar la paz directamente con el enemigo_". Y así lo llevaron a cabo, tras combatir en Madrid contra los comunistas.

Milicianos de Valencia llegan a
Atocha, 1 de agosto de 1936
.
(3) El 5 de marzo de 1939 se conformó en Madrid un "Consejo Nacional de Defensa" para negociar una paz que Franco no consideró. El presidente fue el general José Miaja. Casado, promotor del Consejo, se ocupó de Defensa; Julián Besteiro, de Estado, Wenceslao Carrillo de Gobernación.
.
(4) Los dirigentes del Frente Popular compraron en París el *yate Vita *y las maletas precisas para el transporte del tesoro remitido desde Madrid a París. El Vita zarpó de Le Havre a finales de febrero de 1936. Desde el puerto de Tampico, el cargamento escoltado por Prieto viajó a Ciudad de México. Allí se vendieron las piedras preciosas y se fundieron el oro y la plata adquiridos por el Banco de México
El Vita había sido construido en los astilleros alemanes de Kiel en 1931.
.
Fotografía de cabecera.
-Negrín, a su derecha está el general Vicente Rojo, a su izquierda el coronel Antonio Cordón García.
.
Fotografías en orden descendente:
-Pasionaria y Francisco Antón, su compañero sentimental
-Primer desfile de la Victoria, en el Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid.
-El coronel Segismundo Casado
-Madrid entrada de los nacionales, 28 de marzo de 1939.
-El lema "no pasarán" en una entrada a la Plaza Mayor de Madrid. "*No Pasarán*" fue la consigna para la resistencia que la propaganda del régimen popularizó, orquestada por Pasionaria. Luego, los hechos*:*Madrid fue tomada sin oposición. La lucha previa la encarnaron los seguidores de *Negrín y Pasionaria*, huidos a Francia, y un conjunto de republicanos dirigidos por el coronel Casado que deseaban que cesara el inútil derramamiento de sangre.
-Pasionaria y su hijo Rubén Ruiz Ibarruri, que huyó de España con ella y murió en combate en las proximidades de Stalingrado.

La Batalla del Ebro en
"Illustrazione del Popolo"
-Indalecio Prieto en México
-Indalecio Prieto, según "Nuevo Mundo". 
-Juan Negrín
-Atrás quedaban los entusiasmos de 1936, cuando milicianos procedentes de Valencia llegaron a Atocha-Madrid el 1 de agosto de 1936 para defender la ciudad.
-Batalla del río Ebro. Las tropas nacionales lo cruzan, según ilustración de "Illustrazione del Popolo", revista italiana.


----------



## I. de A. (19 Sep 2019)

1

*Antonio Machado y George Orwell. Asociación de Amigos de la Unión Soviética*

NO BUSQUEN LA VERDAD EN PALABRAS O ESCRITOS DE LOS QUE EJERCEN EL PODER O COBRAN POR SU FUNCIÓN "AMARILLA"
José Antonio Bru

​
George Orwell

​
Cuartel general del POUM en Barcelona.
Orwell sobresale atrás

enlace con el índice general de artículos
........................................................................................................................................
.
* Antonio Machado vs George Orwell y Neville Chamberlain*
.
"_Anoche, cuando dormía, soñé, ¡bendita ilusión!, que una fontana fluía dentro de mi corazón. Dí, ¿por qué acequia escondida agua, vienes hasta mí, manantial de nueva vida en donde nunca bebí?" _

Milicianos asesinan en la Casa de Campo de Madrid
tras el "paseo". Octubre de 1936
Esta es una poesía de *Antonio Machado*. Se comprende que esa manera de expresarse cautive a muchas almas. Sin embargo, es una forma poética que no se corresponde con el pensamiento, nada poético, cuando Antonio Machado ensalza* el régimen político y social del estalinismo* en su afán colaboracionista para implantar su ideología y sistema político-social-económico dentro de España.
Antonio Machado lideró, durante los tiempos de gobierno del Frente Popular, una organización, fundada el 11 de febrero de 1933 y domiciliada en la Gran Vía de Madrid, denominada *"Asociación de Amigos de la Unión Soviética*" (1).
*.*
La declaración de intenciones de aquella singular sociedad, planeada por la Komintern, la Internacional Comunista, era: "No tendremos más programa ni más bandera que decir y ayudar a conocer la verdad sobre la URSS, combatiendo con las armas de la verdad la mentira, la calumnia y la deformación". *Machado* refrendó esa idea y programa con esta frase *"La Rusia actual, la gran República de los Soviets, va ganando de día en día la simpatía y el amor de los pueblos, porque toda ella está consagrada a mejorar la condición humana".*
.
La asociación, que *en un principio había presentado un carácter democrático, conciliador e imparcial*, derivó en un arma propagandística al servicio de Stalin, al radicalizar, con descaro pertinaz, su forma de proceder, siendo rechazada, por ello, por la mayoría de sus fundadores. La asociación mutaba y crecía en actividad conforme mutaba el PSOE desde la socialdemocracia hacia su semblante revolucionario y estalinista, ofrecido a partir de septiembre de 1934, y más aún en 1936 (1).
.
​
Acto de "Amigos de la URSS". 1937

La legislatura del Frente Popular, febrero de 1936, marcó la fecha del inicio del sectarismo total; entonces *"Amigos de la Unión Soviética" comenzó a *organizar exposiciones y conferencias, alabando las "bondades" de Stalin y su régimen. Enmarcaba los actos con banderas rojas con la hoz y el martillo y fotografías de los líderes marxistas. Una de Stalin solía presidir las conferencias.
.
*"Amigos de la Unión Soviética"* constituyó uno de los pilares básicos para que la SegundaRepública, la anhelada por José Ortega y Gasset, Miguel de Unamuno, Ramón Pérez de Ayala, Gregorio Marañón y la mayoría de los españoles, se prostituyese y se reconvirtiera en la República estalinista del Frente Popular, nacida el 16 de febrero de 1936.
Es muy difícil cuantificar la magnitud del engaño que cometió el estalinismo en Europa, y, en concreto, en España. No obstante, es fácil adivinar que Antonio Machado contribuyó en buena medida a la admiración por el estalinismo y, en consecuencia, al odio hacia laEuropa tradicional y la Civilización Cristiana, sin la cual no puede explicarse el concepto moderno*:* Europa, Occidente.
*......................................................*


​
El POUM, antes de ser masacrado por la República del Frente Popular


*George Orwell vs Antonio Machado. El Frente Popular y la Generalitat masacran al POUM de Orwell
.*
George Orwell: "Un pueblo que elige políticos corruptos e impostores, no es un pueblo víctima, es un pueblo cómplice".
*.*
​
George Orwell

El británico, nacido en India, *George Orwell,*seudónimo de Eric Arthur Blair, se alistó como voluntario en el POUM, Partido Obrero de Unificación Marxista, al igual que lo hicieron otros compatriotas suyos y algunos estadounidenses (2) (3).
Tras combatir en el frente de Aragón, Orwell y sus camaradas, y todas las formaciones anarquistas, sufrieron en Barcelona durante mayo de 1937 el ataque de las milicias gubernamentales del PSUC, comunistas y socialistas, apoyadas por fuerzas procedentes de Valencia, conforme había solicitado la Generalitat de Barcelona al Gobierno Central.
La desigual confrontación obtuvo el resultado de hacer desaparecer del escenario español al POUM, organización de inspiración troskista en sus inicios. Su líder, *Andrés Nin*, Andreu Nin, fue apresado, torturado y muerto en la checa de Madrid. Y es que el trotskismo, como toda clase de desviación comunista, molestaba a los dirigentes de la Unión Soviética, ya que no cumplía con sus órdenes, menos con su credo.
*.*
Sí, por el contrario, acataba las órdenes de Stalin la República del Frente Popular. No obstante, como su Primer Ministro, Francisco Largo Caballero, puso sus simpatías en el* POUM* y en el anarquismo en general, fue depurado a raíz de los sucesos de aquel mayo. Largo Caballero consideraba que estas agrupaciones políticas y sindicales eran necesarias para obtener la victoria en la guerra civil y, por tanto, no las había disuelto, conforme a los deseos de Stalin (2).
*.Orwell, herido de bala* en el cuello debido a los disparos de los milicianos, detenido e interrogado, logró huir de España. La herida le dejo secuelas en una cuerda vocal durante el resto de su vida. En los combates sostenidos en las calles de Barcelona su compañero y amigo Bob Smilie fue asesinado por las gentes socialistas y comunistas agrupadas en un partido único, el PSUC. También fue asesinado el filósofo y escritor Camilo Berneri, anarquista independiente italiano, además de otros cuatro o cinco centenares de milicianos voluntarios, entre voluntarios del POUM y anarquistas.
.
Orwell en su libro *"Homenaje a Cataluña",* "Homage to Catalonia", narró estas peripecias y su lamentable final en España. A partir de entonces, Orwell comenzó su et*a*pa de corresponsal de guerra y escritor. Más tarde, Orwell ingresó en la BBC en agosto de 1941.

La "Asociación de Amigos de la
URSS" junto y tras Stalin. Sello.
.Orwell en el *"Tribune"* del 1 de septiembre de 1944 escribió acerca del *s*ervilismo de los llamados intelectuales con la Unión Soviética, expresó: "Ante todo, un aviso a los periodistas ingleses de izquierda y a los intelectuales en general: recuerden que la *deshonestidad y la cobardía *siempre se pagan. No vayan a creerse que por años y años pueden estar haciendo de serviles propagandistas del régimen soviético, o de otro cualquiera, y después puedan volver repentinamente a* la honestidad intelectual. *Esto es* prostitución y nada más que prostitución"*.
*.*
_*.*_Orwell explicó en el prólogo de *"Rebelión en la granja"* ,"Animal Farm": "_En aquellos tiempos (refiriéndose a la guerra civil española) no sólo se consideraba reprobable cualquier tipo de crítica hacia la URSS, sino que incluso se mantenía secreta"._
Por tanto, para Orwell, Antonio Machado *era un hombre deshonesto, prostituido y cobarde*.* Orwell *sufrió directamente el ataque de Stalin y sus títeres socialistas y comunistas españoles cuando llevaba a cabo en España un peligroso cometido que su conciencia le reclamaba. Orwell tenía sobrados conocimientos del tema para poder opinar de esta forma tan precisa..
*.................................................................................*
.
*Antonio Machado vs Neville Chamberlain
..*

Gobierno 12 junio 1933, en
Nuevo Mundo
El 25 de junio de 1937, el Primer Ministro inglés *Neville Chamberlain*, explicó en el Parlamento*:* "En la situación española hay un aspecto preciso que la hace particularmente peligrosa; para mucha gente que la observa desde el exterior, se presenta como una lucha entre dos sistemas enemigos. Junto con Francia hemos trabajado para construir primero y mantener en auge después el "Comité de No Intervención". Si conseguimos ser prudentes lograremos todavía ser capaces de salvar la paz de Europa".
*Chamberlain* propugnaba la *"No Intervención*" exterior en la guerra española para que ésta no se internacionalizara en unos días en los que se vivían unos momentos difíciles en el devenir político europeo. Winston Churchill le secundaba en el Parlamento, al ser de la misma opinión.
En España, la República del Frente Popularclamaba contra las disposiciones de este Comité. En el Punto 7º de los 8 que contenía el *"Manifiesto de Prieto",* se protestaba contra esa forma de proceder del Comité.
Pero el Comité salió adelante con su filosofía*:* la no intervención de las fuerzas extranjeras en España, bien fuesen brigadas internacionales o "asesores" soviéticos, nacionalsocialistas o fascistas.
.
​





Francisco Franco en la Batalla del Ebro


----------



## I. de A. (19 Sep 2019)

2

Como la política pacifista de *Chamberlain *se imponía en Europa, Antonio Machado publicó un artículo en *"La Vanguardia*"(órgano de Negrín), el 29 de marzo de 1938, intentando soliviantar al pueblo inglés contra su Primer Ministro, a la vez de amedrentarle. Después de maldecir a Friedrich Nietzsche y a Gabriele D'Annunzio, escribía: _"Aludiendo a la cuestión española, ha dicho *Chamberlain: *no seré yo quién se queme los dedos en esa hoguera"._
Antonio Machado continuaba catalogando esas palabras de Chamberlain de cínicas y perversas. Luego, añadía: _"Por fortuna, Inglaterra, un gran pueblo de varones, no puede hacer suya una frase que está pidiendo a gritos el fuego que abrasó a Sodoma. Porque con ella se quiere dar a entender que Inglaterra no guerreará nunca por la Justicia. Son muchos los ingleses que saben muy bien que eso no es verdad, y que si lo fuera, como indudablemente no lo es, convendría a los ingleses que no lo supiera nadie. La frase es inmoral y torpe, verdaderamente indigna de un inglés".
._
Sin embargo, el 16 de abril de 1938 se difuminó el último escollo para sacar adelante la propuesta del Comité al aceptar el conde Ciano, ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Italia, la política de "No Intervención*"*


Asociación de Amigos de
la Unión Soviética
El Gobierno de la República realizó un postrero esfuerzo*: *su embajador en la Sociedad de Naciones, Álvarez del Vayo, propuso la *Intervención*. El 13 de mayo se votó su propuesta. De 15 países sólo votaron a favor la España del Frente Popular y la Unión Soviética, por lo que la moción quedó rechazada. A consecuencia del resultado, los combatientes extranjeros tenían que retirarse de España. El 23 de septiembre comenzó la evacuación, y a principios de octubre se cumplió la resolución de la Sociedad de Naciones.
. 
El 23 de octubre, Antonio Machado escribió el artículo, "Desde el mirador de la guerra, capítulo X" en *"La Vanguardia"* para elevar la moral al Ejército del Frente Popular en la batalla del Ebro, cuando éste se jugaba su última carta ante las tropas nacionales: "(...) _ha adelantado el pecho para pasar el Ebro, y escribir a su margen la más gloriosa gesta de su historia"._
Antonio Machado también utilizó este artículo para vengarse de *Neville* *Chamberlain* y del Comité de No Intervención, recriminándoles _"que negaban a España sus más legítimos medios de defensa"._
Antonio Machado escribió a Ortega y Gasset una carta con la siguiente frase: "la calle, el café, el teatro, la taberna son algo muy superior a la Universidad". Desde luego, Antonio Machado conectaba muy bien con los milicianos del Frente Popular.
*.................................................................................
Mutación del PSOE y creación soviética de sus "Amigos"*


1926. La unión del PSUC y UGT con
Stalin venía de largo
(1) Leer: "¿Por qué mutó el PSOE? Largo Caballero" y "PSOE socialdemócrata. PSOE estalinista. Indalecio Prieto"
.
La mutación política de *"Amigos de la Unión Soviética"* fue tan radical que se pasó de una primera presidencia de Ramón María del Valle-Inclán, a la conformada en mayo de 1937 cuando Juan Negrín (miembro, además, de la asociación) fue designado por Stalin para dirigir la República del Frente Popular. Entonces, Diego Martínez Barrio presidió la asociación (conforme a la idea de poner un títere de los partidos republicanos al frente de las instituciones), con una directiva en la que figuraban Pasionaria, Álvarez del Vayo, José Miaja y *Antonio Machado*, quien por sus cualidades de pensador y escritor *lideró las actividades "culturales*" (ofreciendo con su nombre, además, credibilidad, tanto a los actos como a lo divulgado en ellos). Antonio Machado compaginó esta actividad con sus artículos políticos publicados en "La Vanguardia", primer órgano de propaganda de la Generalidad, y de la República cuando trasladó su gobierno a Barcelona. Se puede considerar a Antonio Machado como la mejor pluma y cabeza al servicio de los intereses del Frente Popular, es decir, del estalinismo.

Antonio Machado
.
El Primer* Congreso de Escitores Soviéticos*celebrado del 17 de agosto de 1934 al 1 de septiembre, para "la construcción del socialismo", había formulado la composición de una Junta Directiva de *"Defensores de la Cultura"* En ese comité figuraba Valle-Inclán, de ahí su presidencia de la "Asociación de Amigos de la Unión Soviética".
El Congreso estuvo presidido por Máximo Gorki. En el discurso base, Andrei Zhidanov expuso:"_El_ _Partido Comunista bajo la conducción genial de nuestro gran jefe y maestro, el camarada Stalin (explica logros sovieticos)...como resultado del triunfo del régimen socialista se ha llevado a cabo en nuestro país la liquidación de las clases parásitas_ (...). Zhidanov pidió _"la consolidación externa e_ _interna de la Unión Soviética_". El orador se despidió: "_en el futuro la obra de los escritores soviéticos marcará el esplendor de la victoria socialista. Sed los responsables activos de la conciencia popular en el espíritu del socialismo"._ Y con esta consigna se fraguó Amigos de la Unión Soviética de Stalin.


Amigos de la Unión Soviética
.
(2) Leer: PSOE-PCE vs POUM
.
(3) Orwell había pertenecido al Partido Laborista Independiente, grupo disidente del Partido Laborista inglés.
Leer "Marx. Extinción del Estado"
.
Fotografías de cabecera: Orwell y Orwell alistándose en el POUM.
Fotos en orden descendente:
Asesinatos cometidos por milicianos en la Casa de Campo de Madrid, octubre de 1936.
Acto de "Amigos de la URRS", en 1937.
George Orwell. 
Cartel del POUM.
Sello de la República en honor de la "Asociación de Amigos de la URSS", que camina tras Stalin.
En "Nuevo Mundo": gobierno del 12 de junio de 1933. Azaña era su presidente y ministro de la Guerra. Con Fernando de los Ríos, Largo Caballero, Indalecio Prieto y Albórnoz 
Francisco Franco durante la batalla del río Ebro. 
Cartel de "Amigos de la URRS". 

Batalla del Ebro
Mitin del PSUC y la UGT en Barcelona, 1926. Se celebró en el Teatro Oyimpia, situado en el Paralelo, bajo el techo de Stalin y su estalinismo.
Antonio Machado
Cartel identificando a "Amigos de la Unión Soviética" con la hoz y el martillo
Escena de la batalla del Ebro
Sello editado por el Gobierno del Frente Popular sobre "Amigos de la Unión Soviética" y la Infantería Roja española
Está usted dentro de "Jose Antonio Bru Blog".

*Leer:* "El Alzamiento Nacional fue proyectado y provocado por la Internacional Comunista y el Gobierno de la República del Frente Popular Español"
.
Leer "Mi pensamiento acerca de quienes fueron los responsables de la Guerra Civil"
........................................................................
.

Sello republicano de "Asociación de Amigos
de la URSS" relacionado con la
*Infantería Roja*
Nota: existen muchos admiradores de la obra poética de Antonio Machado, entre los que me encuentro, pero algunos de ellos no son capaces de separar la poesía de la política, sumándose a los que consideraban o consideran ejemplar la institución "Amigos de la URRS", personas que son los mismas que creían o creen que la sovietización de España en 1936, a través del Frente Popular, El Alzamiento Nacional fue pensado y provocado por la Komintern-Frente Popular"
era favorable para los intereses nacionales. Por todo ello, en este artículo no se pueden redactar comentarios, que casi siempre son anónimos y, a veces, viscerales. Leer "
Leer: "Mi pensamiento acerca de los responsables de la Guerra Civil"
.
*Este artículo origina sorpresa e interés entre los lectores, admiración en alguno de ellos y un enorme rechazo en otros.*


----------



## frangelico (19 Sep 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *VICENTE MARTÍN ROMERA, SOCIALISTA, prestigioso médico, FUSILADO por los franquistas en Córdoba en 1936*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un currante el tío ,se licenció con 37 añazos en una época en la que se entraba en la Universidad con 15-16


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (19 Sep 2019)

*La MASACRE de LÉRIDA, la ciudad fue duramente castigada por un bombardeo aéreo fascista en 1937*




No fueron los aviones de la Legión Condor, en 2011 el diario La Manyana publicaba un artículo de Antonio Ruiz Mostany y de Josep Pla, explicando con precisión y exactitud todos los datos de la misión, realizada por 9 aviones Savoia S.79 de las escuadrillas 289 y 280 del XXIX Grupo B.T.V. Aviación Legionaria italiana, que partieron de Soria y bombardearon la ciudad, marcada como objetivo alternativo porque el primer objetivo, una fábrica de productos químicos en la localidad tarraconense de Flix, no podía verse debido a una capa de nubes.
El 2 de noviembre de 1937 a las 15.40 horas las bombas convirtieron en pocos segundos la ciudad en un infierno, y sus calles en un campo sembrado de cadáveres. Los aviones dejaron caer los proyectiles en numerosos puntos del casco urbano, especialmente en los alrededores del Puente viejo, la Calle Mayor, el Mercado de San Luis, la sede local del Banco de España y el Liceo Escolar. El ataque provocó unos 250 muertos y alrededor de 750 heridos. Como ha señalado la historiadora Mercè Batallat citada por Solé i Sabaté y Villaroya: “..Si el bombardeo de Guernica los nazionales lo atribuyeron a los republicanos, este bombardeo de Lleida optaron por ignorarlo y hacer desaparecer las víctimas del registro..”
Las autoridades republicanas, ante el temor de que el bárbaro ataque levantara las iras de la población y se produjeran venganzas contra las personas consideradas de derechas, tomaron la decisión de lanzar varias proclamas por la radio para calmar los ánimos. Uno de los escogidos para hablar fue el comandante Sebastián Zamora Merino, que había perdido a una hija en el bombardeo y tenía otra que estaba malherida.
El Liceu Escolar fue alcanzado por las bombas; más de 60 alumnos de edades comprendidas entre los 9 y los 13 años quedaron sepultados bajo las ruinas. De una clase de 63 niños solo 2 sobrevivieron. “Las risas de los niños quedaron soterrada para siempre bajo los escombros y los ángeles de los niños también debieron caer muertos con las alas de plata hechas añicos” (Xandri, el titellaire, 1938). El Liceu Escolar de Lleida, había sido fundado en 1906 por Frederic Godàs y Victorina Vila y seguía el modelo de la Escuela Moderna de Ferrer i Guàrdia, supuso una muestra de modernidad en torno a un país y una ciudad obsoletas. Sus principios estaban basados en la igualdad, la libertad, la ayuda mutua, la cooperación y el saber compartir, aspectos que en la actualidad ya se marcan en las directrices de las escuelas.
Según los franquistas el Liceu Escolar era una fábrica de republicanos y catalanistas. “Rojos”, en su argot. Si aceptamos la peregrina teoría meteorológica, se tiene que aceptar también que el mando militar franquista decidió modificar el objetivo de ataque: de una fábrica a otra fábrica. La práctica del exterminio convertida en cultura, que alcanza el punto culminante de perverso simbolismo cuando los franquistas ocupan la ciudad (1938) y los falangistas que los acompañaban fusilan las lápidas del cementerio rotuladas en catalán. También las de las víctimas de la masacre del Liceu Escolar. Desde la Paeria se intenta inmortalizar el momento con una escultura en lo que fue la sede del Liceu, inaugurada en 2006 y que lleva por nombre *Memòria, Dignitat i Vida*.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (20 Sep 2019)

*Las 5 ROSAS del MOLINAR, FUSILADAS por los franquistas en la cruz de Porreres de Mallorca en la noche de reyes de 1937*




En Palma de Mallorca, durante la República, varias mujeres lideraron el Grupo Femenino del Radio de Palma del PCE, constituido en 1931, *Aurora Picornell Femenías*, la joven palentina *Belarnina González* de 25 años, y las “Roges des Molinar”, *Catalina Flaquer Pascual* y sus hijas *Antonia* y *María Pascual Flaquer*. Fueron las principales impulsoras del comunismo en la barriada del Molinar y luchadoras osadas como explica David Ginard en su libro, “_Aurora Picornell (1912-1937). De la historia al símbolo_“.
Catalina tenía 60 años, era cestera en el Molinar, miembro del PCE, tenía 3 hijas y un hijo. Conocida como Caterina Torreta, estaba muy comprometida con el movimiento de liberación de la mujer y su participación en todos los aspectos de la vida social, política y económica. Colaboró activamente con sus hijas Antonia y María en la organización de la primera celebración en Mallorca (1934) del Día Internacional de la Mujer.
Antonia tenía 28 años, soltera, tenía de compañero a Lluís Montero, también militante del Partido Comunista, fusilado. Ella bordaba en la Casa Singer. Era de mucho empuje, el año 34 fue encarcelada en la Revolución de Octubre. En los primeros días del golpe del 36 desapareció. Su hermana María tenía 23 años estaba casada con José Julián, también asesinado. Tenían una hija pequeña, Natalia. Trabajaba en una tienda de confección. Como toda su familia, era nacida en Capdepera pero se había criado en el Molinar. Cuando estalló la revuelta militar se escondió en una fábrica de curtido de pieles. De Belarmina se sabe menos, en cualquier caso, es seguro que todas fueron víctimas de una estrategia encaminada a descabezar el movimiento obrero.
El levantamiento militar del 36 cuajó plenamente en Mallorca convirtiendo la isla en un inmenso charco de sangre. Catalina fue arrestada y encerrada en la prisión provincial, torturada sin resultados para que confesase el paradero de sus hijas Antonia y María. Estas fueron localizadas, detenidas y encerradas con su madre en la prisión de mujeres de Palma de Mallorca. Desde agosto del 1936, las carreteras y los cementerios de la isla se cubrían de cadáveres de militantes del Frente Popular. La liberación repentina de presos no sometidos a expediente judicial, las sacas, servían para asesinarlos de inmediato por escuadras falangistas.
El gobernador civil Mateo Torres Bestard firmó la excarcelación. Un grupo de pistoleros falangistas aguardaba la salida de la prisión de las 5 mujeres. En la noche del 5 de enero de 1937 Aurora, Catalina, Antonia, María y Belarmina fueron conducidas al cementerio de Porreres (Mallorca). El pelotón las colocó de espaldas a la tapia, prepararon los fusiles y dispararon. Después fueron arrastradas y enterradas en la fosa común. Sus restos mortales no han sido nunca encontrados. La Asociación para la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica ha presentado en la Audiencia Nacional una denuncia para realizar una 2ª fase de exhumaciones de la fosa para encontrarlas, y que la historia, que se niega a olvidarlas, finalmente les haga justicia.
Las monjas del Puig de Sant Miquel se burlaron de las rojas del Molinar y las insultaron antes de su muerte. En la madrugada del día 6, el enterrador se quejaba a un grupo de hombres que aún permanecían por el cementerio: “Cuando matéis alguien, procurad dejarlo bien muerto, porque la más guapa de las chicas todavía jadeaba”. Horas mas tarde un fascista entró a un bar del barrio del Molinar y mostró a los presentes un sujetador manchado de sangre. “Mirad, mirad, son los sostenes de Aurora”.
Esa noche los franquistas asesinaron también a las siguientes personas: *Jaume Bauzà Far*, *Francisco Cabello Jurado*, *Sebastià Cabrer Barceló*, *Gabriel Cabrer Calafell*, *Emilio García-Peñuela*, *Antonio González Rodríguez*, *Josep Julià Jaume*, *Arnau Martorell Terrassa*, *Joan Mas Fiol*, *Joan Mercant Rebassa*, *Joan Monserrat Parets*, *Miquel Monserrat Parets*, *Valentín Monzó Bartual*, *Mateu Pallicer Estades*, *Domingo Rigo Veny*, *Antoni Terrassa Canyelles* y *Sebastià Vicens Palmer*.
El asesinato de Aurora, Belarmina y las rojas, al igual que el de los últimos alcaldes republicanos de Palma e Inca, *Emili Darder* y *Antoni Mateu*, y los empresarios *Alejandro Jaume* y *Antoni Ques*, contenía un mensaje. Así como los de estos era un aviso a la burguesía, los de aquellas lo era al feminismo entendido como factor inseparable de los movimientos obreros.
El pleno del Consell insular ha aprobado por unanimidad que* Aurora Picornell*, Comunista, feminista y sindicalista sea declarada Hija Predilecta de Mallorca, un referente del activismo político mallorquín de los años 30, que luchó por la emancipación de la mujer y por los derechos de los trabajadores de aquella época.
_Un aire frío ha dispersado la flor del almendro. Aquella flor de romero no se la lleva el viento. Tomás Garcés_


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Sep 2019)

*JUAN MANUEL MORAÑO VALLE, combatiente del ejército de la 2ª REPÚBLICA, FUSILADO por los franquistas junto a muchos de sus compañeros en 1939*




Juan Manuel Moraño Valle nació en 1918 en Almonaster la Real (Huelva). Cuando estalló la Guerra Civil, Juan Manuel, que estaba afiliado al PCE, destacó en Aznalcóllar (Sevilla) en la defensa del Gobierno legalmente constituido. Cuando los golpistas llegaron al pueblo, huyó con otros Republicanos a la sierra, ante el peligro que corrían sus vidas. En los primeros días de ocupación del pueblo, 6 amigos de Juan Manuel cuyos nombres eran Rafael Alba Payán, Lorenzo Cabeza, Bartolomé Fernández Domínguez, Pedro Meniz, su hijo Antonio Meniz y Estanislao Palomo, fueron fusilados por los sublevados.
El padre de Juan Manuel, viendo cómo estaban matando a tanta gente del pueblo y temiendo lo peor para su hijo, contactó con un pariente falangista para llevárselo a Sevilla y que se enrolase en las Milicias Nazionales. Pero Juan Manuel, estando en la posición del Pozo de Arena, en Peñarroya-Pueblonuevo (Córdoba), se pasó al Ejército Republicano llevándose con él todo el batallón y toda la munición y armas de que disponían: Francisco Mora Crespo alias “El Cobacha” de Écija (Sevilla); Antonio Vega Triguero de Arahal (Sevilla); Eustaquio Asián García alias “El Chamarín” de Sanlúcar la Mayor (Sevilla); Manuel Ojeda Rodríguez de Carmona (Sevilla); Antonio Carmona Amores de La Algaba (Sevilla); Miguel Rodríguez Ríos de San Fernando (Cádiz); Manuel Alonso Pozo de Carmona (Sevilla); Antonio Martín Cortés de Morón de la Frontera (Sevilla); y José López Abad de Carmona. Por esta acción lo condecoraron en el Ejército Republicano.
Estuvo combatiendo en Madrid, donde realizó un curso de aviación, se convirtió en piloto de caza, fue herido en combate y como consecuencia perdió un pulmón. Antes de acabar la Guerra intentó salir de España sin éxito por el puerto de Alicante. Volvió a Extremadura, se supone que para cruzar la frontera de Portugal, pero el día 27 de marzo de 1939 fue hecho prisionero y enviado al Campo de Concentración “Zaldívar”, ubicado en Casas de Don Pedro (Badajoz).
Gracias a las investigaciones llevadas a cabo por Fernando Barrero Arzac, cuyo abuelo, Andrés Barrero Rodríguez prisionero también de “Zaldívar”, era Comisario Político de la misma Compañía a la que pertenecía Juan Manuel, y al testimonio de Felisa Casatejada, de Casas de Don Pedro, cuyos hermanos Julián y Alfonso fueron igualmente prisioneros y asesinados en “Zaldívar”, hemos podido saber que un número aproximado de cien personas fueron sacadas del Campo el día 14 de mayo de 1939 y trasladadas al Olivar de las Boticarias, también en la localidad de Casas de Don Pedro, donde fueron obligados a cavar unas zanjas, y alrededor de las 12 de la mañana del día 15 *fueron fusilados* y arrojados dentro de las mismas, sin que quedara rastro alguno de ellos. El padre de Juan Manuel trató de saber el paradero de su hijo en vano, solo supo que lo sacaron del Campo y lo fusilaron. Nunca se supo ni donde ni cuando. Tenía 20 años.
En el intento de conseguir información sobre cómo fueron los últimos días de mi tío, si se le realizó un juicio sumarísimo, dónde se celebró, dónde está su condena y dónde y cómo se llevó a cabo la ejecución de la misma, me he dirigido a todos los organismos relacionados con la Guerra Civil de los que tengo constancia, y en ninguno de ellos se ha encontrado la documentación que estoy buscando. Tengo que agradecer al investigador José Mª García Márquez el haber encontrado en los Archivos del Tribunal Militar Territorial Segundo de Sevilla la causa de sedición abierta a mi tío y sus compañeros y al historiador Francisco Espinosa Maestre por su continuo apoyo y guía durante todos estos años.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (21 Sep 2019)

*SALVADOR VILA HERNÁNDEZ, REPUBLICANO, rector de la Universidad de Granada, FUSILADO por elementos franquistas en 1936*




Salvador Vila nació en Salamanca en 1904. Cursó brillantemente bachillerato obteniendo la Beca de San Bartolomé para realizar la carrera universitaria, doctorado, y ampliación de estudios en el extranjero. Se licenció en Filosofía y Letras y Derecho en la Universidad de Salamanca donde tomó contacto con el arabismo, y fue alumno de Miguel de Unamuno al que le uniría desde entonces una gran amistad. Tras doctorarse en Madrid con máximas calificaciones, durante el curso 1928/29 amplió sus estudios en la Universidad de Berlín. Allí conoció a Gerda Leimdörfer de 20 años, hija del redactor-jefe del principal periódico judío de Berlín, el Berliner Zeitung am Mittag, muy relacionado con el Canciller Alemán Gustav Stresemann, Premio Nobel de la Paz 1926.
Salvador de familia católica y Gerda judía laica, se casaron en Berlín en 1932 y al año nació su hijo Ángel. Salvador se introdujo y se enriqueció de la vida cultural e intelectual berlinesa. De vuelta a España fue catedrático de Literatura Española en Baeza, profesor en la Facultad de Letras de la Universidad de Madrid, en 1933 obtuvo la cátedra de Cultura Árabe e Instituciones Musulmanas de la Universidad de Granada, en 1934 era profesor de la Escuela de Estudios Árabes de Granada, encargado de la sección de Derecho e Instituciones Islámicas, y en 1935 director de la Escuela de Estudios Árabes de Madrid. Vila se relacionaba con grandes intelectuales de la época, como Wenceslao Roces, Manuel de Falla y los arabistas Miguel Asín o Emilio García Gómez. Tenía un futuro intelectual prometedor en el ámbito de la educación y la cultura española.
En abril de 1936 fue nombrado rector interino de la Universidad de Granada por el Gobierno del Frente Popular. Con el golpe de estado, el gobernador civil franquista de Granada José Valdés Guzmán, cesó a Vila y repuso inmediatamente al rector anterior, el reaccionario Antonio Marín Ocete. Al iniciarse la sublevación Vila se encontraba en Salamanca, donde paseaba por la calles con Miguel de Unamuno como si nada sucediese a su alrededor, pero el 7 de octubre de 1936 una pareja de la Guardia Civil detuvo a Salvador y a Gera, que fueron trasladados a Granada y encarcelados. Ya no volvieron a verse.
Salvador Vila tenía 32 años cuando fue fusilado junto a otros 28 hombres, y arrojado a una fosa común en el Barranco granadino de Víznar en la madrugada del 22-23 de octubre de 1936, tras pasar la noche en la macabra finca Las Colonias al mando del capitán Nestares, donde los fusilados percibían el frío de la noche, el silencio monstruoso, la llegada de camiones con prisioneros. En la Universidad de Granada la represión fue sangrante. También fueran asesinados José Palanco, profesor de Historia de España; Joaquín García Labella, de Derecho Político; *Rafael García Duarte Salcedo*, de Pediatría; Jesús Yoldi Bereau, profesor de Química; y José Mejías Manzano, de Medicina. No era casualidad, en el claustro universitario del 7 de abril de 1936, los 5 catedráticos fusilados habían defendido al acceso a Vila al rectorado reprobando al saliente Marín Ocete, que en 1939 acusó a Vila de marxista.
Manuel de Falla salvó la vida de Gerda detenida en la cárcel, que como en los tiempos de la reconquista fue obligada a cambio de su libertad “a abjurar del judaísmo, aceptar el bautismo, abrazar la fe cristiana y cambiar su nombre de pila por el de la Patrona de Granada, María de las Angustias”. La trágica historia no acaba aquí. Sus padres se instalaron en el carmen de San Cecilio huyendo de la persecución nazi, pero “volvieron a sentir la tensión y el terror del fascismo sufrido en su país y la nostalgia de su mundo perdido”: Desde la ciudad de la Alhambra fueron deportados a Alemania y el padre fue rápidamente internado en el campo de exterminio de Dachau. Su familia ya había sufrido la persecución nazi en los primeros 30. Tanta desdicha diezmó a los Vila-Leimdörfer y arruinó las expectativas de los que quedaron vivos.
El 13 de diciembre, 2 semanas antes de su muerte, Unamuno se lamentaba así en una carta dirigida a su amigo Quintín de la Torre: “Los mastines, entre ellos algunas hienas, de esa tropa encarcelan e imponen multas, verdaderos robos, confiscaciones y luego juzgan y fusilan. También fusilan sin juicio alguno. Han asesinado sin formación alguna de causa a dos catedráticos de universidad, uno de ellos discípulo mío, y a otros. Qué cándido y que ligero anduve al adherirme al movimiento de Franco”.
Granada fue una de las primeras capitales en manos de los rebeldes y *el terror que barría las calles* tenía una finalidad ejemplificadora. El modelo del paredón fue seguido también por Federico García Lorca o el alcalde Montesinos. Finalizada la guerra, la difícil justificación de los asesinatos hizo que se optase por la desmemoria. La pérdida de centenares de intelectuales y científicos por exilio, sanción, asesinato, facilitó la entrada masiva de docentes franquistas que durante 40 años borraron el pasado. Sus herederos no están interesados en cuestionar aquellos hechos y la actual situación.
Ahora, una placa recuerda a Salvador Vila en el paraje bajo el que permanecen sus restos. Hasta la muerte de Franco no se colgó en el Salón de Rectores de la Universidad de Granada un retrato de Salvador Vila Hernández. Poco a poco se va recuperando la memoria de un hombre y un arabista ejemplar cuyos restos, entre los de tantos centenares de inocentes, yacen todavía en las fosas de Víznar.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 Sep 2019)

*RAFAEL GARCÍA-DUARTE SALCEDO, pediatra y puericultor, SOCIALISTA, FUSILADO por los franquistas en Granada en 1936*




Rafael García-Duarte Salcedo Nació en Granada el 10 de Agosto de 1894. Hijo y nieto de médicos, ingresó en la universidad de Granada en 1911, siendo ya entonces miembro de las Juventudes Socialistas, donde estudió medicina, especializándose en pediatría y puericultura, rama que por aquel entonces empezaba a desarrollarse y a la que dio un gran impulso. En 1918 se licenció ejerciendo de médico militar, primero del cuerpo de sanidad y después de la armada. Se doctoró en 1920, viajando después a París pensionado por la Junta de Ampliación de Estudios, donde se especializó en enfermedades de la infancia y puericultura formándose en los últimos avances en pediatría con grandes médicos como Marfan y Nobecourt.
En 1922 regresó a Granada trabajando en la junta provincial de protección de la Infancia donde ya había estado como estudiante junto a su padre y siendo director, hasta su muerte, del consultorio de lactantes y gota de leche de Granada. Entre 1921 y 1925 trabajó como ayudante de clases prácticas de enfermedades de la Infancia y tras obtener en 1925 la plaza de profesor auxiliar de dicha asignatura. En 1925 ganó la cátedra de pediatría, de enfermedades de la infancia de la facultad de medicina de la universidad de Granada. Desde finales de 1927 fue también inspector municipal de sanidad. En 1930 ingresó en la real academia de medicina de Granada. Creó una escuela en Granada con discípulos que continuaron su obra. Desde marzo de 1933 fue jefe del servicio de higiene infantil, dentro de la inspección provincial de sanidad de Granada.
En 1933 fundó y dirigió la revista “Pediatría y Puericultura”, y la sociedad de pediatría de Granada. Organizó el servicio de higiene infantil y cursos de medicina infantil dirigidos a médicos, enfermeras y estudiantes. Entre el gran número de sus publicaciones merecen destacarse, entre otras, Los síndromes clínicos en Pediatría (Granada, 1936) del que solo pudo publicar el primer volumen, “Al margen del hogar: nociones de Puericultura (Granada, 1917)” y “Plan mínimo de Puericultura necesario en la capital de Granada” en el V congreso nacional de pediatría (Granada,1933).
Junto a esta gran actividad profesional hay que destacar también su compromiso político. Fue miembro de una logía masónica “Alhambra” empleando el nombre simbólico de “Esculapio”. En 1930 ingresó en el Partido Socialista Obrero Español y en la UGT. En abril de 1931 fue elegido concejal, haciéndose cargo de la beneficencia y sanidad del Ayuntamiento de Granada y en octubre de ese mismo año fue diputado por la provincia de Granada. Sin embargo, en marzo de 1934 causó baja en el partido socialista por desavenencias con algunos miembros del mismo.
Iniciada la guerra de España y tomada Granada por las tropas franquistas, el 10 de septiembre de 1936 fue detenido en su domicilio y en la madrugada del día 11 fue fusilado, junto con otros 24 detenidos. Su cadáver fue separado de los destinados a una fosa común por uno de los sepultureros en agradecimiento al tratamiento que García-Duarte había había dado a su hijo salvando su vida años antes. Encontraron una nota dirigida a su esposa e hijos. “Miles de besos, muchos besos. Suerte. Arriba el espíritu. No decaer nunca, Luchar”. Tenía 42 años.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (22 Sep 2019)

*La FOSA de los MAESTROS FUSILADOS por falangistas en Cobertelada (Soria) en 1936*




El magisterio fue uno de los sectores más castigados por los golpistas. Los mataron porque, para el fascismo, la educación del pueblo era una amenaza. La II República llevó a cabo un ambicioso plan de educación dando trabajo a miles de maestros jóvenes, y en los pueblos empezaron a llamar al maestro para pedir consejo cuando, hasta entonces siempre era el cura el consejero rural. Eso significaba una pérdida de control por los sectores más conservadores, ya que las decisiones podían orientarse de manera distinta a la tradicional. En España el franquismo depuró a* decenas de miles de maestros*, un mínimo de 6.000 fueron asesinados. El resto sufrieron penas de cárcel, destierro, inhabilitación..
Hace 81 años 5 maestros y otra persona fueron detenidos, quedando a disposición de la comandancia militar. Fueron “sacados” de la cárcel de Almazán para un traslado de práctica de diligencias, y entonces los asesinaron, una de las formas habituales de exterminio de Republicanos. Los 6 fueron subidos a un camión y tiroteados por un grupo de falangistas, al anochecer el 25 de agosto de 1936, como si fuera una cacería, uno a uno, según corrían hacia arriba en el árido paraje de Los Tomillares, a la derecha de la carretera de Cobertelada (Soria) a Villasayas. Como el terreno era muy calizo, se les enterró clandestinamente a la mañana siguiente por un grupo de campesinos en terreno próximo, la “Riba la Mollero”. Los fusilamientos fueron vistos por labradores vecinos de Cobertelada, desde las eras cercanas. Fueron perseguidos como alimañas hasta la muerte, con lo que esa atroz imagen tiene de brutalidad medieval contra la ciencia y el saber, y fueron enterrados como alimañas quienes trabajaron durante la II República por uno de sus logros más reconocidos la educación, la enseñanza y la lucha contra la incultura y el analfabetismo
No eran políticos, guerrilleros ni sindicalistas, eran muchísimo más peligroso para la “Nueva España”: Eran maestros de escuela. A los franquistas “les interesaba un pueblo de borregos, que se pudiera manejar fácilmente. Por eso les mataron”, cuenta Víctor, sobrino de Eloy Serrano, una de las víctimas. “Hay que recordar que en Soria no hubo combates. Aquí triunfó enseguida la rebelión militar. Los maestros no llevaban ametralladoras ni pistolas, aquí no hubo guerra, solo represión, era una estrategia de exterminio que respondía a patrones sistemáticos”.
La Asociación soriana Recuerdo y Dignidad (*AsRD*), dirigida por la *Fundación Aranzadi*, ha investigado, documentado, localizado e identificado los restos mortales de los 5 profesores que fueron arrojados a la fosa clandestina de Cobertelada, así como los de *Abundio Andaluz Garrido*, Vicepresidente de la Diputación de Soria:
*Francisco Romero Carrasco*, (57 años),catedrático en la Escuela Normal, natural de Santa Marta de los Barros (Badajoz), estaba casado con María del Carmen García Arroyo, nacida en Betanzos (La Coruña) con quien tuvo 2 hijos, también profesora de la Escuela Normal. Ambos lucharon por la creación de un orfanato y una escuela para huérfanos de profesores de Escuelas Normales. Francisco era una auténtica eminencia, aun antes de la II República era ya un reconocido matemático. Junto a su amigo Antonio Machado y otros intelectuales fundó y abanderó la Universidad Popular de Segovia, un espacio de enseñanza con un claro objetivo: “Exponer elementalmente aquellas enseñanzas que puedan ser inmediatamente aprendidas y utilizadas por los obreros”. Con Machado compartió pensión y tertulia, ambos comprometidos en la difusión de la cultura y las enseñanzas útiles a los trabajadores. Estrecharon lazos con la Residencia de Estudiantes y las Misiones Pedagógicas. Dirigió las colonias de la Institución Libre de Enseñanza y estudió Metodología de las Matemáticas en Francia, Bélgica y Suiza. En 1933 publicó un libro sobre “Los procedimientos de cálculo mental y de cálculo escrito rápido”.
*Eloy Serrano Forcén*, (22 años) maestro de Cobertelada, natural de Rioseco de Soria, soltero, escribía en los periódicos sorianos La Voz de Soria y El Defensor Escolar, donde reflexionaba lúcidamente animando a los pueblos a abrir escuelas y a los maestros a resistir en la dura Soria rural. Era un maestro ejemplar y convencido republicano. El principal instigador del asesinato de Eloy fue el párroco del municipio, que definió al maestro como “deficientísimo y deplorable en su aspecto religioso y profesional” desde que el día del Corpus el sacerdote instó al maestro a llevar a los alumnos a misa, y Eloy le dijo: “Primero la escuela y después la iglesia”. Fue su sentencia de muerte.
*Hipólito Olmo Fernández*, (43 años) maestro de Ajamil. Nació en Barahona, Soria, viudo de María Logroño Loranza, con hijos (Josefina y Carmen) pertenecía a Izquierda Republicana.
*Elicio Gómez Borque*, (23 años) maestro de La Seca. Nació en Velilla de los Ajos, Soria. Soltero. El párroco le acusaba de no ir a misa y pertenecer a la FETE, de marxista, propagandista del Frente Popular. Sus alumnos le tenían por profesor cariñoso que, los jueves, como Eloy Serrano, los llevaba al campo, capturaban cangrejos, devolviendo al río los más pequeños. Iban a gallineros y les enseñaba a no tocar a los polluelos para que no los rechazara la madre. Preparaba las oposiciones para profesor de la Escuela Normal. Planchaba sus camisas, hecho poco frecuente entonces. La implicación de los varones en las tareas del hogar era mal vista por parte de la población.
*Victoriano Tarancón Paredes*, (26 años) maestro de Perdiguera. E*ra* natural de Baraona (Soria), soltero. Fue acusado de indiferencia en materia religiosa y propagandista del laicismo, ser simpatizante del Frente Popular y “haber inculcado en los niños ideas disolventes”.
De *Martín Artola Morrás* apenas hay datos. Era natural de Ateca (Zaragoza), probablemente se trate del mendigo al que hace referencia el libro “*La represión en Soria durante la guerra civil*” de Gregorio Herrero Balsa y Antonio Hernández García.
La asociación Recuerdo y Dignidad tiene documentados 600 asesinatos similares solo en la provincia de Soria: Hay testimonios espeluznantes, en Neguillas los niños se abrazaban llorando a su profesor, *Domingo Hernando*, para que no se lo llevaran detenido. Fue inútil, lo asesinaron.


----------



## I. de A. (22 Sep 2019)

*El día que asaltaron la Catedral de Valencia en tiempos de la Segunda República Española*





Ocurrió el 18 de de febrero de 1932. Las fotos que hoy publicamos lo fueron también en la revista Nuevo Mundo al día siguiente, a punto de que la Segunda República Española cumpliera un año.
En las citadas imágenes se puede ver el resultado de un asalto a la Catedral de Valencia en el que además de llevarse las joyas de la imagen de la Virgen Inmaculada, los ladrones hicieron en pedazos la imagen.





La policía examinando la imagen.





Miles de valencianos acudieron a la catedral al conocer la noticia y rezaron una salve de desagravio. La enorme cantidad de gente no cabía en el templo y muchísimos fieles quedaron fuera en la calle, rezando de rodillas.





Acabada la salve los católicos valencianos acudieron a protestar al Gobierno Civil donde fueron recibidos por los Guardias de Asalto con la porra en la mano. Calmados los ánimos una comisión expresó al Gobernador Civil su más enérgica condena.


----------



## I. de A. (22 Sep 2019)

*Alcala Zamora, las izquierdas y el Frente Popular*





[extracto].. El propio Alcalá-Zamora tomaba nota en sus memorias secuestradas por la izquierda de que:
“la sistemática ocultación por el Gobierno [de Azaña] a mí de cuanto ocurre sobre alteración del orden público”, de la aprobación de decretos manifiestamente anticonstitucionales, de excarcelaciones ilegales, etc. Junto a todo lo anterior estuvieron las exculpaciones de quienes habían participado en la revolución de 1934, culpables de delitos de sangre incluidos; su reincorporación al Ejército y la Policía; la simultánea inculpación de los encargados de defender el orden constitucional; la ilegalización de varios partidos derechistas y la detención de miles de sus militantes; la impunidad para los delitos cometidos por izquierdistas; los procesos políticos arbitrarios –José Antonio Primo de Rivera, por ejemplo, fue detenido “por fascista”, delito no tipificado en el Código Penal–; las sustituciones de alcaldes electos por militantes frentepopulistas; el incumplimiento por parte del Gobierno de las sentencias judiciales, incluida, por ejemplo, la anulación por el Tribunal Supremo de la ilegalización de Falange; la incorporación de militantes socialistas y comunistas a las fuerzas de seguridad como “delegados de policía”; etc. Todo ello fue resumido por uno de los fundadores de la República, Miguel Maura, como *“la verdadera plaga bolchevique que está asolando el país. Los ciudadanos pacíficos viven con la sensación de que las leyes son letra muerta”.*


----------



## I. de A. (22 Sep 2019)

*El pucherazo del Frente Popular en 1936 – Pedro Fernández Barbadillo*





La edición de las verdaderas memorias de Niceto Alcalá Zamora, robadas en 1937 por el Gobierno del Frente Popular de la caja de seguridad de un banco madrileño, en la que su dueño las había guardado, permiten reconstruir las elecciones de 1936. La izquierda se hizo con la mayoría absoluta en las Cortes primero a tiros y palos, y después en la comisión de actas.
En realidad no hubo un solo pucherazo, sino dos, más un golpe de estado parlamentario; y mientras tanto, en las calles las bandas de matones de la izquierda se dedicaban a los actos revolucionarios del saqueo, el incendio y el crimen político. Los pucherazos se produjeron en las parlamentarias de febrero –celebradas en dos vueltas– y en la revisión de los resultados en la comisión de actas de las Cortes, en marzo; el golpe parlamentario fue la destitución inconstitucional de Alcalá Zamora, en abril.
De las dos elecciones más importantes de los años 30, las municipales de 1931 y las parlamentarias de 1936, no tenemos los datos oficiales, porque los Gobiernos, ambos de centro-izquierda, no los dieron, lo que hace sospechar de su legitimidad. Los resultados se reconstruyeron en las décadas posteriores. En el caso de las elecciones del 12 de abril de 1931 se dan las cifras de 22.000 concejales monárquicos y 5.700 de las listas de la conjunción republicano-socialista, aparte de los correspondientes al PNV, la Liga Regionalista catalana y la Esquerra Republicana de Cataluña. La caída de la Monarquía se debió no a las urnas, sino a la desmoralización del rey y sus cortesanos y a las maniobras golpistas de los socialistas y los republicanos burgueses.
Las Cortes más democráticas, disueltas antes de plazo

Las elecciones de 1936 se celebraron después de que el presidente de la República, el exministro de Alfonso XIII (de Fomento y Guerra) Niceto Alcalá Zamora, dictase la disolución de las Cortes elegidas en noviembre de 1933, en las que la CEDA, la coalición de derechas, obtuvo 115 diputados, mientras que el PSOE consiguió sólo 59. Las izquierdas y Manuel Azaña trataron de que Alcalá Zamora impidiese la apertura de esas Cortes, a las que consideraban ilegítimas, pero éste se negó. Sin embargo, sí obstaculizó el funcionamiento de las Cortes, hasta el punto de que el 7 de enero de 1936 recurrió a su facultad constitucional de disolverlas (lo podía hacer dos veces durante su mandato de seis años).
Las primeras Cortes ordinarias de la República, elegidas en lo que el historiador Stanley Payne considera las elecciones más libres y transparentes registradas en España hasta entonces (las primeras en las que participaron las mujeres, por cierto), duraron sólo dos de los cuatro años previstos.
La reciente publicación de la primera parte de las memorias inéditas de Alcalá Zamora, recuperadas en 2008 gracias a la intervención de los historiadores César Vidal y Jorge Fernández-Coppel, aporta más datos sobre el pucherazo de la izquierda, sobre todo del PSOE, en las elecciones de febrero.
Los burgueses quieren favorecer a la izquierda
Tanto Alcalá Zamora como el presidente de Gobierno que él había nombrado, el masón y sexagenario Manuel Portela (que también había sido ministro de la Monarquía, en 1923, y que en la guerra se ofrecerá a los nacionales y a los rojos como _personalidad de prestigio_), estaban convencidos de la victoria de la coalición de derechas, el Frente Nacional Contrarrevolucionario; hasta el punto de que el primero aconsejó al segundo echar una mano a las candidaturas de izquierdas. Así lo explica en esta frase (gramaticalmente incorrecta, por cierto):


> Con motivo de ser hoy la proclamación de candidatos, se confirma y acentúa cuán lejos de vocingleras e impacientes ilusiones están las posibilidades de la izquierda, a pesar de que Portela promete, y yo se lo aconsejo reiteradamente, procure no quitarles un acta y aun favorecerles lícitamente en cuanto pueda.



La misma tarde del día de las votaciones, los militantes de izquierdas salieron armados en cuadrillas y causaron tal terror, que numerosos alcaldes y concejales huyeron y varios gobernadores civiles dimitieron. Los izquierdistas aprovecharon el vacío de poder para manipular la documentación electoral y _preñar_ las urnas. Fue el caso de Cáceres, donde ganó la CEDA, pero la izquierda convirtió en vencedora a la candidatura del Frente Popular, encabezada por José Giral.




Los primeros resultados que se conocieron fueron los de las ciudades de Madrid, Barcelona, Valencia, Bilbao y Sevilla, donde el Frente Popular quedó primero; eso, más los tumultos perfectamente preparados (Alcalá Zamora reconoce que el PSOE había elaborado listas negras), amedrentó a las derechas y a las autoridades. El mismo Alcalá Zamora, que se negó a declarar el estado de guerra para no provocar a la izquierda ni justificar “un golpe de estado reaccionario”, su gran miedo, cuenta que su mujer se trasladó al Palacio de Oriente para evitar cualquier ataque.
El cobarde Portela dimitió y el 19 de febrero Alcalá Zamora encargó la presidencia del Gobierno a Manuel Azaña, sin que siquiera se hubieran comunicado los resultados oficiales de la primera vuelta. Desde el Gobierno, el Frente Popular dirigió la segunda vuelta.
Los documentos de las memorias robadas
La Secretaría General de la Presidencia de la República elaboró para el presidente un promedio de los votos obtenidos por las candidaturas el día 16, que es una de las novedades de este libro:
– Izquierda: 4.358.903.
– Centro y PNV: 556.010.
– Derecha: 4.155.126.
Entre los dos bloques había una diferencia en sufragios de 203.000. A la vista de las violencias ejecutadas por las bandas de pistoleros de las izquierdas cabe preguntarse si el Frente Popular no habría quedado por debajo del Frente Nacional de haber sido completamente libres las elecciones.
Otra de las novedades son las previsiones del reparto de actas entregado a Alcalá-Zamora en las horas posteriores a las elecciones por el Gobierno de Portela y que muestran una mayoría para las derechas:
– CEDA: 134, más incluso que los 115 obtenidos en 1933.
– Ministeriales (el centro montado por Alcalá-Zamora y Portela): 115.
– PSOE: 55, cuatro menos que en la legislatura anterior.
– Izquierda Republicana: 56.
– Renovación Española: 23, en auge.
– Liga: 20.
– Comunistas: 2.
– Falange: 1.
– PNV: 7.
Por muy desigual que fuera la ley electoral elaborada por las Cortes de Azaña y el PSOE, la diferencia de votos auténtica no habría dado una distancia tan grande en diputados entre ambos bloques como la que quedó tras la segunda vuelta.
El 24 de febrero Manuel Becerra, que fue ministro de Justicia en el último Gobierno de Portela, le dijo a Alcalá-Zamora que al menos cincuenta actas cambiaron de la derecha a la izquierda durante el primer pucherazo.
El escándalo de la comisión de actas
El segundo tuvo lugar con la Cortes ya abiertas, lo que ocurrió el 17 de marzo: se formó una comisión para la revisión de las actas discutidas presidida por el socialista Indalecio Prieto. De las 456 actas presentadas, sólo 187 no tenían protesta de legitimidad. A los debates de la comisión los precedió una campaña de desprestigio de la prensa de izquierdas. _El Socialista_ de 20 de marzo escribió: “Ni un solo diputado de derechas puede afirmar que alcanzó limpiamente su escaño”.
En esa comisión el Frente Popular, con el respaldo del PNV, robó un puñado más de escaños a la derecha: la CEDA pasó de 101 diputados a 88 y el PSOE subió de 88 a 99. Así cambiaron de siglas 32 actas, que fueron en su mayoría a la izquierda. Además, se anularon las elecciones en dos provincias donde la derecha había ganado, Cuenca y Granada, y se ordenó que se repitieran en mayo. Ante la violencia de las bandas socialistas y comunistas, las derechas renunciaron a presentarse en Granada, donde los milicianos detenían en las calles a sus adversarios, y el Frente Popular ganó en Cuenca.
Al final del proceso, el Frente Popular, unido al Frente d’Esquerres catalán, superaba los 280 diputados.
Una vez construida una mayoría absoluta con fraudes y tiros, la misión de esas Cortes ilegítimas fue la destitución de Alcalá Zamora por un mecanismo inconstitucional. El 8 de abril de 1936, veinte meses antes de cumplir su mandato, el abogado andaluz fue destituido por la misma izquierda a la que tanto había ayudado, al disolver las Cortes con mayoría de derechas (a las que calificó de “Parlamento fernandino”) y ordenar a Portela que procurase favorecer a los candidatos del Frente Popular. Sólo cinco diputados votaron en contra de su remoción.


----------



## I. de A. (22 Sep 2019)

ACTUALIDAD, GUERRA CIVIL 1936, HISTORIA
*Sobre la legitimidad o ilegitimidad del 18 de Julio – Jesús Lainz*





El 21 de diciembre de 1938, tocando ya la victoria con la punta de los dedos, el Gobierno de Franco encargó a una comisión de veintidós juristas la elaboración de un informe sobre la “ilegitimidad de los poderes actuantes el 18 de julio de 1936” con el objetivo de contrarrestar la propaganda del agonizante bando contrario, centrada en la reivindicación de su carácter de Gobierno legítimo y defensor de la democracia. La orden del ministro Serrano Suñer explicó con claridad su tesis acusatoria:


> Que los órganos y las personas que el 18 de julio de 1936 detentaban el Poder adolecían de tales vicios de ilegitimidad en sus títulos y en el ejercicio del mismo, que, al alzarse contra ellos el Ejército y el pueblo, no realizaron ningún acto de rebelión contra la Autoridad ni contra la Ley.



Los tres argumentos principales de la comisión fueron la inconstitucionalidad del Parlamento surgido de unas elecciones, las de febrero de 1936, fraudulentas, la responsabilidad de los gobernantes en el asesinato de Calvo Sotelo y la conversión del Estado, desde dichas elecciones, en un “instrumento sectario puesto al servicio de la violencia y del crimen”.
Empezando por el último, el régimen republicano fue, sin duda, el más caótico de la historia contemporánea de España: las garantías constitucionales estuvieron suspendidas el 50% del tiempo; hubo 2.629 muertos por violencia política en cinco años, una media de nueve por semana; muchos miles de heridos; cientos de huelgas, de saqueos, de atentados, de incendios de iglesias, conventos, bibliotecas, centros derechistas e incluso lugares asociados con la vida burguesa, como teatros, casinos, restaurantes o cafeterías.
En los sangrientos meses posteriores a las elecciones de febrero, la violencia y el caos se dispararon: cientos de asesinatos, incendios, palizas, detenciones arbitrarias; destitución de jueces; asalto a las cárceles para liberar a condenados por la revolución de 1934 –y de paso a presos comunes–; robos de cosechas, invasiones de fincas, incautación de propiedades; cierre de colegios católicos, ataques a sedes de los partidos derechistas, etc.
Como reconoció el egregio republicano Salvador de Madariaga, “el país había entrado en una fase claramente revolucionaria. Ni la vida ni la propiedad estaban a salvo en ninguna parte”. En sus propias carnes lo sufrió nada menos que el presidente de la República, Niceto Alcalá-Zamora, a quien despertaron a las cuatro de la madrugada para informarle de que el terror reinaba en su finca de Jaén, “donde se persigue y prende a mi familia en masa”, relatará. Y cuando finalmente llegaron los guardias de asalto a poner orden, “se llevaron presas… ¡a treinta siete personas más respetadas de mi familia y amigos, con el párroco y los coadjutores a la cabeza, que no habían podido huir, y dejaron tranquilos y dueños del pueblo a los alborotadores!”. El presidente recogió en su diario muchos otros “atentados y tumultos en que se eclipsa la autoridad”, como el registro de domicilios de derechistas, la destitución y prisión de alcaldes legítimamente elegidos, la prohibición del culto católico, extorsiones, palizas, mutilaciones, etc. En el capítulo de las extorsiones, singularmente afectados fueron los automovilistas, obligados por la fuerza a pagar un impuesto revolucionario a cuadrillas que controlaban las carreteras. Una vez más, no se libró de ello ni el escandalizado Alcalá-Zamora, al que obligaron a aflojar la bolsa para poder continuar su viaje.


Pero la comisión no centró su acusación en los desmanes populares, sino en las irregularidades cometidas por quienes tuvieron responsabilidades de gobierno. Por ejemplo, el propio Alcalá-Zamora tomó nota de “la sistemática ocultación por el Gobierno [de Azaña] a mí de cuanto ocurre sobre alteración del orden público”, de la aprobación de decretos manifiestamente anticonstitucionales, de excarcelaciones ilegales, etc. Junto a todo lo anterior estuvieron las exculpaciones de quienes habían participado en la revolución de 1934, culpables de delitos de sangre incluidos; su reincorporación al Ejército y la Policía; la simultánea inculpación de los encargados de defender el orden constitucional; la ilegalización de varios partidos derechistas y la detención de miles de sus militantes; la impunidad para los delitos cometidos por izquierdistas; los procesos políticos arbitrarios –José Antonio Primo de Rivera, por ejemplo, fue detenido “por fascista”, delito no tipificado en el Código Penal–; las sustituciones de alcaldes electos por militantes frentepopulistas; el incumplimiento por parte del Gobierno de las sentencias judiciales, incluida, por ejemplo, la anulación por el Tribunal Supremo de la ilegalización de Falange; la incorporación de militantes socialistas y comunistas a las fuerzas de seguridad como “delegados de policía”; etc. Todo ello fue resumido por uno de los fundadores de la República, Miguel Maura, como “la verdadera plaga bolchevique que está asolando el país. Los ciudadanos pacíficos viven con la sensación de que las leyes son letra muerta”.
Mención aparte merece, por las trascendentales consecuencias que tuvo el magnicidio, el comportamiento de algunos políticos izquierdistas antes, durante y después del asesinato de Calvo Sotelo. Porque, en primer lugar, estuvieron las muy conocidas amenazas de muerte a él y a Gil Robles en el Parlamento por parte de los comunistas José Díaz y Dolores Ibárruri, el socialista Ángel Galarza e incluso el presidente Casares Quiroga. En segundo, los no menos conocidos vínculos del PSOE, y en concreto del círculo de Indalecio Prieto, con los agentes policíacos autores del crimen. Y, finalmente, el bloqueo que éste impuso al Gobierno en su inicial intención de investigar los hechos, la impunidad en que quedaron los asesinos, la censura de prensa decretada inmediatamente, la nueva oleada de detenciones de derechistas e incluso el cese de Ursicino Gómez Carbajo, el juez de instrucción que pretendió esclarecer lo sucedido.
Por lo que se refiere al fraude electoral de febrero, punto primero de la comisión de juristas franquistas, éstos denunciaron la falsificación de actas, la proclamación de diputados que no habían sido elegidos, la anulación de elecciones en varias circunscripciones para repetirse en condiciones de violencia, así como la declaración de incapacidad de diputados que no estaban legalmente incursos en ella.
Alcalá-Zamora ya apuntó el 8 de marzo:


> Una de las cosas más extrañamente difíciles ha resultado conocer los datos numéricos de votación en las recientes elecciones (…) Ha costado días y esfuerzos saberlo porque las manipulaciones de prestidigitación a partir del lunes 17, preparatorias de tantas resurrecciones y muertes de candidatos, lo imposibilitan.



Una vez escapado de la escabechina, escribió en el _Journal de Génève_ el 17 de enero de 1937 que el Frente Popular había logrado la mayoría absoluta


> violando todos los escrúpulos de legalidad y de conciencia (…) sin esperar el fin del recuento del escrutinio y la proclamación de los resultados (…) desencadenó en la calle la ofensiva del desorden, reclamó el poder por medio de la violencia (…) A instigación de dirigentes irresponsables, la muchedumbre se apoderó de los documentos electorales; en muchas localidades los resultados pudieron ser falsificados (…) Reforzada con una extraña alianza con los reaccionarios vascos, el Frente Popular eligió la Comisión de validez de las actas parlamentarias, la que procedió de una manera arbitraria. Se anularon todas las actas de ciertas provincias donde la oposición resultó victoriosa; se proclamó diputados a candidatos amigos vencidos. Se expulsó de las Cortes a varios diputados de la minoría.



Algún tiempo después declararía el expresidente:


> La fuga de los gobernadores y su reemplazo tumultuario por irresponsables y aun anónimos permitió que la documentación electoral quedarse en poder de subalternos, carteros, peones camineros o sencillamente de audaces asaltantes, y con ello todo fue posible (…) ¿Cuántas actas falsificaron? El cálculo más generalizado de las alteraciones postelectorales las refiere a ochenta actas.



Por su parte, el flamante nuevo presidente del Gobierno, Manuel Azaña, escribió a su cuñado Rivas Cherif estas cínicas líneas:


> En La Coruña íbamos a sacar cinco o seis. Pero antes del escrutinio surgió la crisis, y entonces los poseedores de 90.000 votos en blanco se asustaron ante las iras populares, y hemos ganado los trece puestos… ¡Veleidades del sufragio!… Han sacado al otro… para que no saliera Emiliano, a quien metimos preso la misma noche de formarse el gobierno, para salvarle la vida, decían los de allí (…) hemos sacado (…) otro en Guipúzcoa… y no tenemos dos porque los comunistas se llevaron las actas pistola en mano.



Ochenta años después de aquel enorme fraude electoral los historiadores Manuel Álvarez Tardío y Roberto Villa García han publicado su esencial aportación (_1936. Fraude y violencia en las elecciones del Frente Popular_) para zanjar, documentos originales en mano, cualquier posible discusión sobre la legitimidad de unas elecciones que habían sido ganadas por las derechas y cuyo falseamiento desató la crisis final de un régimen republicano convertido en revolución bolchevique.
El suicidio de la República fue confesado con amargura por muchos eminentes republicanos, como los padres fundadores Ortega, Pérez de Ayala y Marañón, huidos del régimen que tanto contribuyeron a construir y cuyos hijos acabaron alistándose voluntarios en el ejército de Franco. Ayala escribiría sobre los dirigentes republicanos, especialmente sobre Azaña:


> Cuanto se diga de los desalmados mentecatos que engendraron y luego nutrieron a los pechos nuestra gran tragedia, todo me parecerá poco. Lo que nunca pude concebir es que hubiesen sido capaces de tanto crimen, cobardía y bajeza.



Marañón fue todavía más contundente:


> ¡Qué gentes! Todo es en ellos latrocinio, locura, estupidez (…) Tendremos que estar varios años maldiciendo la estupidez y la canallería de estos cretinos criminales, y aún no habremos acabado. ¿Cómo poner peros, aunque los haya, a los del otro lado? (…) Y aun es mayor mi dolor por haber sido amigo de tales escarabajos (…) No tenemos derecho a quejarnos de la dictadura, pues la hemos hecho necesaria por nuestra ayuda estúpida a la barbarie roja.



Hasta Indalecio Prieto, en un rapto de honradez, acabaría admitiendo:


> Una sola cosa está clara: que vamos a merecer, por estúpidos, la catástrofe.



Y su gran rival en el seno del PSOE, Julián Besteiro, llegó a descalificar de tal modo a los republicanos que atribuyó al bando alzado la defensa de la civilización:


> La verdad real: estamos derrotados por nuestras propias culpas. Estamos derrotados nacionalmente por habernos dejado arrastrar a la línea bolchevique, que es la aberración política más grande que han conocido quizás los siglos. La política internacional rusa, en manos de Stalin y tal vez como reacción contra un estado de fracaso interior, se ha convertido en un crimen monstruoso que supera en mucho las más macabras concepciones de Dostoievski y de Tolstoi. La reacción contra ese error de la República de dejarse arrastrar a la línea bolchevique la representan genuinamente, sean los que quieran sus defectos, los nacionalistas que se han batido en la gran cruzada anticomintern.



Los republicanos, aun partiendo con una enorme ventaja en medios humanos, materiales y financieros, perdieron la batalla militar por su incompetencia y su desgaste en luchas intestinas –recuérdese el POUM–, ya comenzadas antes del estallido de la guerra: Prieto y los suyos perseguidos a tiros por los seguidores de Largo Caballero el 31 de mayo del 36 en Écija. Perdieron la batalla del apoyo internacional porque sus desmanes consiguieron que las potencias democráticas no se implicaran en la defensa de un régimen equiparable a la Rusia de 1917. Y perdieron la batalla del apoyo del pueblo español porque la gran mayoría, incluidos muchos que habían recibido la República con esperanza, rechazó su caos y ansió la victoria del bando que, a sus ojos, representaba la recuperación del orden.
Pero, como ha señalado Stanley G. Payne con magistral brevedad, la fenecida “República democrática”, a partir de las fraudulentas elecciones de febrero del 36, “era poco más que un recuerdo, aunque tendría una vida muy larga como mero eslogan de propaganda”. Tan larga que ha llegado hasta nuestros días y ha conseguido mantener, en España y en todo el mundo, el mito de una República democrática destruida injustamente por un golpe fascista organizado por curas, marqueses y militares. Mito que ha sido rejuvenecido en los últimos años por voluntad de varios gobiernos españoles: el de Zapatero mediante la llamada Ley de Memoria Histórica de 26 de diciembre de 2007 con la colaboración del Partido Popular; y el de Aznar mediante la condena del alzamiento del 18 de julio en la sesión parlamentaria del 20 de noviembre de 2002.
Sin embargo, la constatación de los hechos históricos no permite otra salida que confirmar la exactitud de los argumentos elaborados en 1939 por la comisión de juristas franquistas. Después cada uno sacará sus conclusiones sobre si, a pesar de todo, estuvo justificado o no el recurso a la fuerza; sobre si la guerra fue inevitable o no; sobre qué bando mereció ganarla; y sobre las virtudes o defectos del régimen salido de ella.
Pero ya va siendo hora de arrojar al vertedero de los mitos absurdos esa versión pueril y maniquea de republicanos demócratas y buenos contra nacionales fascistas y malos que tanto ha envenenado y sigue envenenando la vida política de España.


----------



## I. de A. (22 Sep 2019)

*El bombardeo de Cabra – José Calvo Poyato




por José Calvo Poyato (hermano de la vicepresidente Carmen Calvo)*
03 de julio de 2019 
La Vicepresidenta del Gobierno, Carmen Calvo, es paladín en los intentos de exhumar los restos del Generalísmo Franco del Valle de los Caídos. No entramos en sus razones si bien no deja de llamar la atención esa inquina con los restos de una persona bajo cuyas políticas sociales fue posible que un día todos los vástagos de una familia honrada cursaran carreras universitarias.
Vienen estas lineas a colación pues esta FNFF, en el estudio de la verdad histórica con todas las luces y sombras que se quieran, al estudiar el salvaje y sinsentido bombardeo rojo de la ciudad de Cabra durante la guerra civil hemos constatado que la Sra. Calvo es oiriunda de dicha ciudad, al tiempo que el autor de un relato de dicha salvaje acción resulta ser un hermano suyo. 
Reproducimos ese articulo publicado en el ABC de Córdoba hace unos meses. 
La propaganda marxista se hace eco continuamente del bombardeo alemán de Guernica pero suelen olvidarse siempre del de la ciudad de Cabra, ciudad natal de la VIcepresidenta. 

* 

El bombardeo de Cabra*
*José Calvo Poyato
Blog*
Estos días aparecen numerosos comentarios sobre un hecho acaecido el 7 de noviembre de 1938. Ese día Cabra fue bombardeada por la aviación republicana, siendo algo que forma parte de la historia de la ciudad y que siempre ha sido comentado como una tragedia lamentable. Lo señalo porque algunas de las informaciones de estos días lo presentan como una especie de descubrimiento. En Cabra nunca fue así. Por aquellas fechas la Guerra Civil entraba en su última fase, una vez que las tropas franquistas, en los últimos días de octubre, habían roto las líneas republicanas en la dura batalla del Ebro y dejaba al ejército vencedor abierto el camino hacia Cataluña y la frontera francesa. Era el principio del fin de la guerra iniciada con la rebelión militar del julio de 1936.
Cabra estaba muy lejos de ser un objetivo estratégico. Distante muchos kilómetros de los frentes de batalla que permanecían activos a estas alturas del conflicto -se ha pretendido explicar como causante del bombardeo la presencia de algunas tropas italianas en la población-, resulta muy difícil encontrar alguna razón de tipo estratégico o militar que permita explicar la tragedia vivida por los egabrenses en aquel otoño de hace ahora ochenta años.
Fueron tres los aviones que llevaron a cabo el bombardeo. Eran de fabricación soviética -la URSS de Stalin fue el principal proveedor de armas al bando republicano-, conocidos como Katiuskas. El ataque se produjo en torno a las siete y media de la mañana y sobre Cabra cayeron unas veinte bombas, provocando una terrible mortandad porque la bomba de mayor potencia cayó en el mercado de abastos, que se encontraba muy concurrido a esa hora. Esa fue una de las causas por la que sus efectos fueron particularmente trágicos. Allí hubo en torno a medio centenar de víctimas mortales que o bien murieron en ese momento o como consecuencia de las heridas. También fueron particularmente graves sus consecuencias en el barrio de la Villa y en los aledaños del Cerro, en la zona más antigua de la población.
El número total de muertos se situó en torno a un centenar, siendo aproximadamente el doble la cifra de los heridos. Según se recoge en la obra de Antonio Arrabal: «El bombardeo de Cabra: el Guernica de la Subbética», el número de muertos se elevó a ciento nueve, de los que noventa y seis lo fueron en el momento en que cayeron las bombas, a los que se sumaron los que fallecieron en las horas y días siguientes a causa de las heridas.
El bombardeo sufrido por Cabra aparecía recogido el 9 de noviembre, en el parte de la guerra que publicaba el ejército franquista. En él se señalaba: «La aviación roja, huyendo de los encuentros que tantas pérdidas le cuestan y alejándose de todo objetivo militar, lleva varios días dedicada batir pueblos civiles de la zona nacional, lo más alejados posible de las de las actividades militares y desde los que les es fácil la huida… hoy correspondió la cobarde e inhumana agresión al pueblo de Cabra».
En Cabra no hubo nada parecido, en lo que a propaganda se refiere, con lo ocurrido en Guernica cuando la aviación franquista, poco importa que fueran sus autores aviones de la Legión Cóndor, bombardeó la villa vizcaína. No hubo un Picasso que denunciara la barbarie cometida por la aviación republicana en Cabra, como hizo el artista malagueño con lo ocurrido en la localidad vasca.


----------



## I. de A. (22 Sep 2019)

*La responsabilidad del PSOE en la provocación de la Guerra Civil española. Una clase para Pedro Sánchez con vídeo incluido – Guillermo Rocafort / el correo de Madrid*

(Partido Socialista Obrero Español) intensificó su proceso de radicalización y de violencia extrema, profundizando aún más en sus vínculos con el PCE (Partido Comunista de España), un Partido entonces satélite de Stalin y de toda su maquinaria de asalto al poder mundial por la vía de la revolución y del exterminio.

En este plano de la problemática que da título a este artículo es importante comprender la participación de representantes españoles en la VII Internacional Comunista (Congreso de Kominterm, que tuvo lugar en Agosto de 1935 en Moscú) y en este sentido es importante analizar un documento gráfico consistente en la intervención de los precitados representantes españoles en una de las sesiones plenarias de ese Kominterm, donde se manifiestan abiertamente por la revolución, el socialismo, la organización de las masas para el asalto al poder, el exterminio de la burguesía y el fin de las libertades en definitiva, entre otras lindezas, además de enviar Vivas a Largo Caballero (dirigente socialista español de la época entonces encarcelado por su participación en la Revolución de Asturias) y demás “víctimas del fascismo”.
El mencionado video viene titulado como “1935 Discurso de los delegados de PSOE en el VII Congreso de Komintern, Moscu, agosto de 1935” pues así consta identificado en los archivos estatales rusos de materiales audiovisuales, según explica en el canal youtube donde se ha alojado. En todo caso, convendría identificar a los españoles que así se expresaron en dicha Internacional Comunista, que tuvo lugar exactamente un año antes del comienzo de la Guerra Civil en España (Julio de 1936), Guerra donde se produjeron las circunstancias que allí en Moscú se planificaron: un Frente Popular unido entre socialistas y comunistas, el asalto al poder mediante un pucherazo en las elecciones de Febrero de 1936, un clima de máxima violencia, el fin de las libertades en España, y la provocación de una cruel Guerra Civil en la que el PSOE de Pedro Sánchez tuvo una responsabilidad fundamental.

Y de entre las expresiones vertidas de los representantes españoles en la Internacional Comunista se pueden destacar las siguientes: Os saludamos a vosotros que Lucháis por el SOCIALISMO en el Mundo. El deseo de que en el Congreso se encontrara la fórmula para la creación de un frente único para crear un solo partido obrero y de una única Internacional. La bandera roja del SOCIALISMO, acabando para simple con la división de clases, aplastando a la burguesía.

Que en un día no muy lejano, podamos flamear al viento en el mundo entero, la bandera roja que simboliza la Unión de Repúblicas Soviéticas Socialistas. Saludar con un Viva a los hombres víctimas del Fascismo en el Mundo, al Camarada Telman, al Camarada Rakosky, al Camarada Gramsci y al Camarada Caballero (por Largo Caballero)…, y con Viva a la URSS, Viva la unión de todos los proletarios, Viva la REVOLUCIÓN mundial. Hay que organizar y preparar a las masas para el asalto al poder, la burguesía en ruina busca su salida en la guerra de rapiña…”.





Es evidente que a los ojos de la actual Ley de la Memoria Histórica, el PSOE tiene una grave responsabilidad en la provocación de la Guerra Civil en España, y algunos de sus dirigentes, como por ejemplo Largo Caballero, entrarían de lleno en el artículo 15 de dicha Ley, por exaltación del Alzamiento, de la Guerra y de la Represión habida durante el conflicto, y tendrían que ser eliminadas en España sus estatuas, calles, plazas y demás relevancias públicas. El Señor Pedro Sánchez puede seguir hurgando en las heridas, echando sal a las mismas y regando de subvenciones a los manipuladores de la historia, pero la Verdad no se puede eliminar, porque siempre, tarde o temprano, rebrota con una fuerza aún mayor. Pues como decía Unamuno, LA VERDAD ANTES QUE LA PAZ.
Guillermo Rocafort

Vídeos de “1935 Discurso de los delegados de PSOE en el VII Congreso de Komintern, Moscu, agosto de 1935”:

La responsabilidad del PSOE en la provocación de la Guerra Civil española. Una clase para Pedro Sánchez con vídeo incluido – Guillermo Rocafort / el correo de Madrid


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Sep 2019)

*Cuando el AVERNO se cernió sobre Sevilla. Los franquistas EXTERMINARON a cerca de 13.000 Republicanos*




El martirio de la provincia y ciudad de Sevilla fue el mayor de España, y Andalucía la región mas represaliada. En la capital hubo hasta 3.028 muertes sumarísimas desde julio de 1936 hasta enero de 1937. *Ejecuciones sin juicio*, como el profesor Joaquín León, el abanderado del proyecto andalucista Blas Infante, los diputados José González y Fernández de la Bandera. Según los investigadores Francisco Espinosa Maestre y Jose María García Márquez, en la provincia de Sevilla los franquistas fusilaron casi a 2.000 personas sin juicio, y por aplicación de los bandos de guerra a 10.590 personas. Hay 1.255 desaparecidos y 465 muertos en prisión. El exterminio puede superar las 12.854 asesinados.Hasta Marzo de 1953 los sublevados arrojaron 3.520 cadáveres anónimos a las *fosas comunes* del Cementerio de San Fernando de Sevilla. Entre ellos el alcalde sevillano Horacio Hermoso y el presidente de la Diputación Provincial José Manuel de Puelles. La leyenda sobre Queipo de Llano es falsa. Queipo contó con casi toda la guarnición de Sevilla, varios miles de soldados, no solo un puñado. Los barrios de izquierdas no pudieron resistir por carencia de armamento, que estaba en manos de los golpistas, especialmente un potente e indiscriminado uso de la artillería, y en los días siguientes el salvaje terror africanista del Tercio y los Regulares. Entre sus cómplices, el comandante del Estado Mayor José Cuesta Monereo, el responsable de Orden Público capitán de la Legión Manuel Díaz Criado, el cacique Pedro Parias nombrado gobernador civil, el auditor Francisco Bohórquez, quien con Felipe Acedo planificó la represión según ley marcial dictada por el Bando de Guerra. Manuel Giménez al frente de la derecha local, y el comandante de la Guardia Civil Gregorio Haro Lumbreras, que llegó a gobernador de Huelva, y que se guardaba en sus bolsillos las alhajas que las señoras regalaban para la causa “*nazional*“, *Hitler* mediante.
Durante la sublevación se fusilaba sobre la marcha a todo Republicano capturado. Los responsables fueron los militares, dirigiendo arrestos, torturas, fusilamientos, llevados a cabo por falangistas, carlistas, paramilitares, sin procedimiento judicial. Antes del bando de Guerra hubo asonadas de comandos civiles armados para destruir físicamente a las fuerzas políticas Republicanas, los cuadros de los partidos del Frente Popular, sindicatos obreros, organizaciones masónicas, partidos más moderados, personalidades independientes. Los pistoleros aterrorizaron la ciudad y luego sembraron de miedo los campos, una “policía montada”, que utilizaba garrochas para reducir a los campesinos fugitivos.
El Tercio no tenía límites, cuando abandonaba un pueblo, dejaba incendios y cadáveres de hombres, mujeres y niños. Los golpistas empleaban las medidas represivas de Marruecos, una combinación brutal de detenciones, violaciones, fusilamientos, emasculaciones y otras sevicias. Los crímenes sin juicio se sucedieron mucho tiempo junto a los cementerios o en las cunetas. Las víctimas eran acusadas de ser votante de izquierda, familia de republicanos destacados, haber discutido de política, haber mirado mal al cura. En las plazas públicas se implantaba el “estado de guerra” con todas sus consecuencias, muchas víctimas eran denunciadas por vecinos. Se dictaron órdenes de que no se inscribiera a los asesinados en los Registros civiles para dejar el menor rastro posible.
Hasta 727 mujeres fueron víctimas de la represión franquista en la provincia de Sevilla. En pueblos como Villanueva del Río y Minas, Arahal, Paradas, Marchena, *Guillena*, Lora del Río y Morón de la Frontera hubo más de 200 asesinatos; en 66 localidades se produjeron más crímenes de mujeres y faltan muchos casos por registrar. En Fuentes de Andalucía fueron asesinadas 27, entre ellas 5 jóvenes de entre 16 y 22 años que fueron secuestradas, violadas, torturadas, asesinadas y arrojadas a un pozo de la finca de *El Aguaucho* por un grupo de “señoritos” del régimen franquista.
Miles de sevillanos se agolparon en cárceles improvisadas en la ciudad de Sevilla, la prisión provincial hacinaba 1.438 detenidos. Se activaron múltiples centros de reclusión, el cine Jáuregui, el cabaret Variedades, los sótanos de la plaza de España, ayuntamientos, escuelas servían de prisiones en pueblos, y campos de concentración por toda la provincia. La familia Ybarra ofreció el vapor *Cabo Carvoeiro* para utilizar como celdas sus 2 bodegas. Albergó a mas de 550 presos, apresados en pueblos de la cornisa del Aljarafe, la vega del Guadalquivir, la campiña sur de Sevilla, incluso de Huelva y Badajoz. Muchos fueron sacados de allí para ser fusilados. La mayoría eran obreros, militantes, jóvenes de 16 años, como el panadero de Camas Miguel Expósito Marín, el vendedor ambulante del barrio de la Macarena Manuel Rodríguez Llauradó, o los 60 años del ferroviario cenetista José Jiménez Ojeda.
La actual España se traiciona a sí misma una y otra vez, cada día que pasa que no se ejerce la debida justicia, que los crímenes se ningunean, que las víctimas siguen desaparecidas en cunetas, fosas, cada día que pasa que el franquismo sigue siendo legal en este país.
Continúa en *La Fosa Pico Reja*


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Sep 2019)

*La FOSA Pico Reja*





Viene de *El averno sobre Sevilla*
Sevilla es la 2ª gran capital del país en exhumar sus fosas comunes del franquismo, tras Málaga que sacó de la tierra a 2.840 víctimas. Junta de Andalucía, Diputación Provincial y Ayuntamiento sevillano han acordado un proyecto conjunto para intervenir las fosas franquistas. La primera excavación en la fosa de Pico Reja, muy representativa de los crímenes franquistas, y una de las más numerosas en víctimas. Fue la 1ª fosa común que se abrió en el cementerio de San Fernando de Sevilla; desde el 18 de julio al 6 de agosto de 1936 los golpistas la colmataron con mas de mil cuerpos. La barbarie estaba servida.
Las pistas evidentes sobre *el genocidio cometido en Sevilla* se multiplican. Los trabajos de investigación de esta fosa han arrojado evidencias sorprendentes. Su dimensión es 4 veces mayor de lo previsto, supera los 700 metros cuadrados. Las estimaciones sobre la 2ª fosa, la del Monumento son aún más estremecedoras con 2.400 cuerpos. En todo el recinto del cementerio hay 8 fosas (Disidentes, Pozo Nuevo, Pico Reja, Monumento, Antigua, Rotonda, 1ª ampliación y 2ª ampliación), donde se esconden los restos de cerca de 4.000 represaliados. Las ampliaciones se hicieron a finales de los años 50, aún estaban necesitados de fosas, seguían asesinando.
A los 3.529 cuerpos arrojados a las fosas, ejecutados en aplicación del Bando de Guerra por sentencias de tribunales militares, *José Díaz Arriaza* en su libro ‘_Ni localizados ni olvidados_’ apunta que hay que añadir 43 cuerpos enterrados en distintas sepulturas individuales o familiares, y 14 ejecutados en la prisión provincial, inhumadas en sepulturas de 3ª clase, en total no menos de 3.586 hombres y mujeres identificados, asesinados por los golpistas entre 1936 y 1955, y enterrados en las fosas sevillanas. Además, los no identificados y los desaparecidos pero allí enterrados.
En Sevilla el golpe militar se inició partir la tarde del 18 de julio de 1936, el general *Queipo de Llano*, inspector general de Carabineros se rebeló con unos 4.000 soldados. Queipo, el “genocida” y “criminal de guerra”, como le definen Paul Preston y Francisco Espinosa, ansioso de barbarie dirigió las tácticas terroristas de los rebeldes, animando tras el golpe de Estado del 36 a la matanza de izquierdistas y a la violación de mujeres.
Los sublevados fusilaban o mataban allí mismo a todo el que se suponía resistente. Un alto número de representantes sindicales, gran parte de la corporación municipal de 1936, políticos, intelectuales, destacadas personalidades, así como muchas personas anónimas de la Sevilla Republicana fueron masacrados durante las primeras horas del mismo 18 de julio. La miseria moral de los golpistas arrojó a la zanja de Pico Reja los cuerpos de esta multitud de mujeres y hombres, exterminados los primeros días del golpe. En los meses siguientes asesinaron a cerca de 6.000 personas.
En Pico Reja se ubican los restos de *Blas Infante*, padre de la patria andaluza, los mineros de Riotinto acribillados en una emboscada en Camas cuando acudieron ante el auxilio de los vecinos de la Sevilla Roja, los concejales del último ayuntamiento democrático antes del estallido de la guerra, diputados y alcaldes de localidades de la provincia que se hallaban el fatídico sábado 18 de julio de 1936 en Sevilla, los obreros que defendieron el edificio de Telefónica en la plaza Nueva aquel mismo 18 de julio, muchos anarcosindicalistas, y cientos de inocentes sevillanos que habían cometido el delito de ser Republicanos. Entre los masacrados ilustres se hallarían los restos del alcalde *Horacio Hermoso* (Izquierda Republicana) regidor de Sevilla el 18 de julio de 1936, de su predecesor José González Fernández de la Bandera (Republicano Radical), del maestro racionalista *José Sánchez Rosa*, y del diputado *Manuel Barrios Jiménez*, del PSOE.
*Mercedes Luna López* es una de aquellos cientos de mujeres sin identificación política arrojadas tras su asesinato en Pico Reja mujeres. Ama de casa de 51 años, cordobesa, residía en Morón de la Frontera; fue detenida en el cine Jáuregui, desde la cárcel la llevaron muerta a la fosa. No se inscribió su muerte en el registro.
*Rafaela Dorado Ayala* trabajaba con su familia en el cortijo de Arenales (Sevilla), propiedad del Conde de la Maza. Cuando supo que su marido estaba preso en Morón de la Frontera marchó con su hija mayor a buscarlo. Las llevaron ante el cadáver en el sitio de su asesinato. Comenzaron a llorar, gritar e insultar a los asesinos y las acribillaron allí mismo. Más tarde mataron a 2 de sus hijos varones. Los sublevados decomisaron todas sus pertenencias, cosecha, aperos, yuntas, caballerías, ganado, su casa, su finca. Posiblemente sus cuerpos se encuentren en la fosa de Pico Reja.
*Ramón Sánchez* de 19 años estaba afiliado a las juventudes comunistas. Fue acribillado en Julio en el parque de María Luisa por un grupo de falangistas, dejaron el cuerpo allí varios días para sembrar el pánico, Su cadáver está posiblemente en la fosa de Pico Reja. “A mi tío Antonio que era mayor lo llevaron a prisión” cuenta Ana Sánchez, sobrina de ambos. Antonio fue asesinado en 1937 en las tapias del cementerio.
Josefa Amado y su hermana Carmen guardan la memoria de aquella madrugada del verano de 1936 en que varios guardias civiles se llevaron a *su padre*, quien ya nunca más volvió. “Los que nos dicen, déjenlo estar, ¿por qué lo dicen?” La cuneta, el limbo, el olvido, la ausencia. Muros en el cementerio contra los que golpeaban los cuerpos muertos una vez fusilados, después arrojados a Pico Reja. En Sevilla, años de orfandad, miedo, dolor, soledad, silencio.
Mas de 80 años después, pasados ya varios gobiernos “democráticos”, algunos herederos del 78 empiezan tímidamente a mover algo tras incansables requerimientos de las asociaciones memorialistas. Son los que defienden o permiten los símbolos franquistas y que se insulte a las víctimas y a sus familiares, los que incumplen la Ley de Memoria Histórica, los que insisten en el “olvido” y en “no abrir viejas heridas”, los que no reconocen la ilegalidad fundamental del franquismo. Los que se llenan la boca invocando la “ley” y reclamándose “constitucionalistas”.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Sep 2019)

*Los ASESINATOS de SOCIALISTAS de Casalarreina (La Rioja) en 1936 por elementos franquistas*





La Rioja es un territorio donde tras el golpe de estado de Julio de 1936 no hubo frente de guerra, no hubo trincheras, la confrontación bélica no existió. Sin embargo al menos 2.000 riojanos perdieron la vida en el frente de guerra instalado por los golpistas en cada pueblo, en cada villa, en la *represión inmisericorde* que llevaron a cabo de forma similar en la vecina *Navarra*. El 10 de agosto de 1936, en Casalarreina, un piquete de requetés cargó en un camión a 11 vecinos detenidos y torturados los días previos y partieron rumbo a Fuenmayor.

A todos los subieron en el camión para darles “el paseo” y asesinarlos esa misma noche en Buicio, y al menos 8 de ellos quedaron enterrados en una fosa común del cementerio. A día de hoy, solo los restos de 3 de ellos han podido ser identificados tras las excavaciones llevadas a cabo en Fuenmayor en el 2007 por sus descendientes. Estas fueron las víctimas:
– *Saturnino Díaz Sobrino*, natural de Casalarreina, 30 años, miembro de la Federación de trabajadores de la tierra de UGT, alguacil, empleado municipal.
– *Ciriaco Fernández Barrio*, natural de Casalarreina, 35 años, empleado de la fábrica de chorizos y trabajador del campo.
– *Estanislao Ortún Ortún*, natural de Casalarreina, 31 años, sereno, miembro de la Sociedad de Obreros Agrícolas de la UGT.
– *Pascual Saiz Vergara*, natural de Casalarreina, 38 años, jornalero y músico de la banda municipal de Casalarreina. Miembro de la Sociedad de Obreros Agrícolas de la UGT.
– *Gregorio Salinas Negueruela*, natural de Casalarreina, 40 años, alcalde socialista de la localidad.
– *Francisco Sánchez Jiménez*, natural de Casalarreina, 40 años, Miembro de la Sociedad de Obreros Agrícolas de la UGT.
– *Ángel Urquiza Ruiz*, natural de Casalarreina, 40 años, casado y padre de 4 hijos, miembro de la Sociedad de Obreros Agrícolas de la UGT
– *Pablo Álvarez Canal*, natural de Casalarreina, 41 años, ganadero, simpatizante socialista. Casado y padre de 5 hijos.
– *Cipriano Negueruela Fernández*, natural de Casalarreina, 43 años, miembro de la Sociedad de Obreros Agrícolas de la UGT. Presidente de la Junta Inspectora de la Oficina de Colocación Obrera en 1933 y vocal de la Junta del Reparto de Utilidades y de la Junta Pericial que examinaba el amillaramiento de la riqueza urbana en abril de 1936.
– *Vicente Porres Lequerica*, natural de Casalarreina, 21 años, simpatizante socialista, músico y pregonero.
– *Juan Llanos Varona*, natural de Casalarreina, 55 años, agricultor y panadero. En 1917 era presidente del Centro Republicano, y afiliado y presidente de la AS de Casalarreina. Ocupó diversos cargos de responsabilidad municipal como miembro de la Junta del Repartimiento General de Utilidades. Juan era tío abuelo de Tomás Llanos Justa, autor del libro “Se los llevaron en el camión. Guerra Civil y represión en Casalarreina (la Rioja). Una historia de retaguardia”, en el que afirma: “«A todos los mataron por sus ideas»”.
Emilio Elizondo, coordinador de las familias de las víctimas, afirma en el prólogo del mencionado libro que “..en Casalarreina el objetivo de los golpistas, siguiendo órdenes de violenta represión dictadas por el general Mola y el capitán Emilio Bellod, consistió en cobrar en sangre, eliminando a a todos los elementos que podían haber participado en la Revolución de Octubre de 1934, haber destacado por su militancia en partidos de izquierda o en sindicatos agrarios, o haber desempeñado cargos institucionales..”. Eso incluyó también a otros 12 vecinos más, que serían igualmente asesinados en fechas posteriores en diferentes lugares:
– *Miguel Caperos Aragón*, natural de Casalarreina, 36 años, se dedicaba a tareas agrícolas. Casado con Teresa Lumbreras, maestra nacional que fue depurada. Padre de 5 hijos, concejal de Casalarreina por el Partido Socialista. Detenido en agosto de 1936, encarcelado en Haro (Logroño) y en el Fuerte de San Cristóbal. Entregado a fuerzas fascistas fue asesinado en la Barranca de Lardero (La Rioja) el 24 de noviembre de 1936.
– *Tomás Gamboa Puerta*, natural de Casalarreina, 41 años Simpatizante socialista, trabajador del campo. Casado y padre de 5 hijos. Fue asesinado junto con otros 3 vecinos de la localidad en las inmediaciones de Foncea, en la carretera de Pancorbo.
– *Luis Gamboa Solórzano*, natural de Casalarreina, 37 años, trabajador del campo, músico, miembro de la Federación española de Trabajadores de la Tierra de la UGT. También asesinado en las inmediaciones de Foncea, carretera de Pancorbo.
– *Mariano Llorente Fuente*, natural y concejal de Casalarreina, 60 años, jardinero municipal. Miembro del Sindicato de Obreros Agrícolas de UGT, afiliado a la AS de Casalarreina. Fue asesinado, junto con su hijo Ángel Llorente, el 15 de agosto de 1936 en Foncea (La Rioja).
– *Ángel Llorente Matute*, natural de Casalarreina, 31 años. Albañil. Miembro de la Sociedad de Obreros Agrícolas de UGT. Asesinado junto con su padre, Mariano Llorente, el 15 de agosto de 1936 en Foncea.
– *Liberto Porres Fernández*, natural y concejal de Casalarreina, 44 años. Trabajador del campo y sereno. Miembro de la UGT de Casalarreina. Fue arrojado desde el puente de Briñas y dado por muerto. Sobrevivió. Ttrasladado al hospital de Haro de donde fue sacado y asesinado cerca del cementerio de en agosto de 1936.
– *Juan Ranedo Ameyugo*, natural de Herramélluri, 52 años. Miembro de UGT Trabajador del campo y caminero. Casado y padre de 4 hijos. Detenido en Alesanco y asesinado el 6 de septiembre de 1936 en Cidamón (La Rioja).
– *Santiago San Martín Cuende*, natural de Casalarreina, 35 años. Casado y padre de 5 hijos. Miembro de la Sociedad de Obreros Agrícolas de UGT. Asesinado el 27 de julio de 1936.
– *Casimiro Valderrama Pozo*, natural de Cihuri, 17 años. Pastor, miembro de la Sociedad de Obreros Agrícolas de UGT. Detenido en el Fuente San Cristobal, asesinado en la Barranca de Lardero el 21 de septiembre de 1936.
– *Martín Yerro Serrano*, natural de Santurdejo, 28 años. Trabajador del campo y sereno. Casado y padre de 3 hijos. Miembro y presidente del Sindicato de Obreros Agrícolas de UGT. Presidente de las JSU de la Rioja. Intentar pasar a la zona republicana en Madrid pero fue detenido y conducido a las inmediaciones de Salinillas de Buradón donde fue asesinado el 6 de agosto de 1936.
– *Resurrección Martínez Sánchez*, natural de Casalarreina, 38 años. Hermana del líder socialista Alfredo Martínez y de Consolación Martínez Sánchez, asesinada en 1936. Maestra por oposición en San Clemente (Cuenca), Nonaspe (Zaragoza), Hernani (Guipúzcoa). Detenida en San Sebastián en septiembre de 1936 y trasladada junto con su cuñado y su hermana a La Rioja. Su cuñado fue asesinado el 19 de septiembre en Cañadillas, termino de Quel. Resurrección fue asesinada el 18 de octubre de 1936 en Cabretón (Logroño).
– *Consolación Martínez Sánchez*, natural de Casalarreina, 40 años. Simpatizante socialista. Casada con *Juan Manuel Zapatero González*, médico de Cervera del Río Alhama. Hermana del líder socialista Alfredo Martínez y de Resurrección Martínez Sánchez, también asesinada en 1936. Maestra por oposición en Peñalsordo (Badajoz) y Cervera del Río Alhama (La Rioja). Detenida en San Sebastián, trasladada con su marido y su hermana, a La Rioja. Su marido fue asesinado el 19 de septiembre en Cañadillas. Consolación fue asesinada el 18 de octubre de 1936 en Cabretón (Logroño).


----------



## klopec (23 Sep 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *La FOSA Pico Reja*
> 
> Viene de *El averno sobre Sevilla*
> Sevilla es la 2ª gran capital del país en exhumar sus fosas comunes del franquismo, tras Málaga que sacó de la tierra a 2.840 víctimas. Junta de Andalucía, Diputación Provincial y Ayuntamiento sevillano han acordado un proyecto conjunto para intervenir las fosas franquistas. La primera excavación en la fosa de Pico Reja, muy representativa de los crímenes franquistas, y una de las más numerosas en víctimas. Fue la 1ª fosa común que se abrió en el cementerio de San Fernando de Sevilla; desde el 18 de julio al 6 de agosto de 1936 los golpistas la colmataron con mas de mil cuerpos. La barbarie estaba servida.
> ...



Vamos a fijar la sarta de embustes que aportan los rojos en los post anteriores con información oficial sobre las actuaciones en Sevilla : 

- Las fosas "Rotonda de los fusilados" y "Antigua" *NO EXISTEN*. En cualquier caso los datos eran los siguientes y no afectaban a las cifras finales :

Rotonda de los fusilados : habían inhumados 10.841 cuerpos de los que sólo 46 eran de "represaliados".
Antigua : inhumados 5.596 de los que 508 correspponderían a "represaliados".

- En la fosa "_Pico reja_" se estiman hay inhumados unos 1.000 cuerpos.

- En la fosa "_Monumento_" se estiman 7.740 inhumados de los cuales 2.626 corresponderían a "_posibles represaliados_". El desglose de éstos nos llevaría a una cifra de 1.069 inhumaciones atribuibles a los sucesos de la guerra civil.

En total, habría 2.069 ( _Pico reja + Monumento _) cuerpos inhumados en las fosas del cementerio de Sevilla. Teniendo en cuenta que la cifra incluye fallecimientos por otras causas diferentes a ejecuciones, muertes en combate, muertes en prisión, la cifra sería mucho menor.





De cualquier forma, 2.000 muertes en el periodo 1.936 / 1.955 dejaría una ratio de 105 personas al año. Por comparar con Málaga, *LOS ROJOS ASESINARON EN 6 MESES SÓLO EN MÁLAGA CAPITAL A 1.000 PERSONAS.*

Teniendo en cuenta que en la cuidad de Sevilla se realizaron los juicios y ejecuciones de casi toda la provincia una vez sorteada la etapa crítica inicial,* la CANTIDAD DE 13.000 ejecuciones para Sevilla es, simplemente, IMPOSIBLE.


El presunto "averno" sobre Sevilla se convierte en otra patraña de los que quieren ocultar y minimizar las matanzas de los rojos inventándose la historia a su antojo.*


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Sep 2019)

Los huesos que defendieron la democracia

En las fosas comunes y cunetas del país, están los restos de los hombres y mujeres que defendieron la primera experiencia democrática del Estado español. Expertos piden a los políticos que dejen los derechos de las víctimas de la dictadura fuera del juego partidista. "España tiene la obligación de exhumar a las víctimas de los crímenes franquistas", exigen.

ALEJANDRO TORRÚS

Los *huesos de Josep Navarro Anchel* están enterrados en una fosa común del cementerio de Paterna. Fue asesinado por su militancia en UGT y en el Partido Comunista durante la II República frente a un paredón militar, de nombre España. Sus restos cayeron en la fosa 126. En ese mismo cementerio están los huesos de otros de 2.238 republicanos asesinados por el franquismo entre 1939 y 1956. Su nieta, *María Navarro*, continúa luchando por su exhumación y por darle un entierro digno. 





Familia de Josep Navarro Anchel
A lo largo y ancho de la provincia de Málaga están repartidos los huesos de *5.000 republicanos en 99 fosas comunes*. Hace ahora 82 años, las tropas franquistas entraron a sangre y fuego en la ciudad. Más de 100.000 salieron por la carretera de Málaga-Almería huyendo de una muerte casi segura. Las bombas caían por todas partes. Por el aire, de la aviación italiana; por el mar, de los buques franquistas, mientras que por tierra llegaban las tropas italianas y el sangriento ejército de Queipo de Llano.

*Natalia Montasaroa* recordaba en 2014 para _Público_ cómo aquel camino se quedó con los huesos de centenares de ciudadanos y ciudadanas cuyo único delito es haber creído y apoyada a la II República, la primera experiencia democrática de España. Natalia tenía 13 años y nunca pudo olvidar lo que allí vio. Una mujer y su hijo en brazos estaban muertos en una cuneta. Parecía que habían muerto mientras amamantaba al pequeño. Milicianos ahorcados en los árboles. Niños, ancianas, familias enteras yacían muertos. De hambre, de metralla, de fuego. Otros, directamente se habían suicidado. 

Natalia y su familia decidieron dar media vuelta y regresar a Málaga. Sobrevivió y tuvo suerte. Durante las siguientes siete semanas a la toma de la ciudad fueron juzgadas 3.041 personas y *1.574 fueron ejecutadas*. El último presidente del Gobierno de Franco, Carlos Arias Navarro, estuvo entre los jueces militares responsables de la matanza. Sus huesos siguen por ahí. Tirados.

En la provincia de Valladolid apenas hubo Guerra. La provincia apenas ofreció resistencia al golpe de Estado de Franco y los suyos. A pesar de eso, la represión fue brutal. La ARMH de Valladolidad calcula que 2.000 ciudadanos fueron ejecutados solo en esta provincia. Los huesos de personas como *Ángel de la Fuente*, que desapareció en los primeros días del golpe de Estad y nunca más se supo nada más de él, o de *Herminio Agudo*, que a la edad de 30 años fue ejecutado por su participación activa en la Casa del Pueblo de Laguna de Duero (Valladolid), siguen por ahí. Sólo en el mes de agosto de 1936 fueron ejecutadas o desaparecidas alrededor de 550 ciudadanos en la provincia.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (23 Sep 2019)

*Así se puso la Iglesia de lado de Franco*
En contra de lo que aseguran hoy los revisionistas de la extrema derecha, documentos históricos como pastorales de obispos, cartas y grabaciones de radio prueban que la curia católica española tomó partido por los sublevados desde el primer momento
Por
José Antequera
-
22/09/2019

Apenas dos meses. Ese fue el tiempo que tardó la *Iglesia católica* española en dar carta de legitimidad al golpe de *Estado de Franco* y bendecir la guerra civil como “cruzada nacional” contra la *República*. Sin embargo, 83 años después, la curia aún no ha pedido perdón por situarse de lado de unos sublevados cuya aventura costó un millón de muertos y sangrientas tropelías y crímenes contra la humanidad como nunca antes se habían visto. Hoy existen suficientes documentos, tanto escritos como radiofónicos, para saber con meridiana exactitud qué fue lo que pasó y cuál fue la posición de los obispos españoles en aquellos momentos trágicos para el país. Los revisionistas de la historia, esos mismos que apuestan por resucitar el franquismo en pleno siglo XXI, tratan de darle la vuelta a la realidad. Pero los hechos son los hechos.
Tras el golpe del 36, y nada más tener noticia de la toma de *Toledo*, el cardenal *Isidro Gomá* adoptó la más rotunda posición beligerante en una alocución transmitida por *Radio Navarra*: “Judíos y masones, fuera de ley o contra ley, o con la ley cuando llegó su hora, envenenaron el alma nacional con doctrinas absurdas, con cuentos tártaros o mongoles aderezados y convertidos en sistema político y social en las sociedades tenebrosas manejadas por el internacionalismo semita y que eran diametralmente opuestas a las doctrinas del *Evangelio*, que han alboreado en siglos nuestra historia y nuestra alma nacional”.
El citado texto se interpreta por el historiador *Manuel Tuñón de Lara* como una de las primeras pruebas de que “el cardenal había recibido el beneplácito del *Vaticano*, ya que el papa *Pío XI*, aunque con tonos y expresiones mucho más mesurados, había mostrado sus inclinaciones en audiencia concedida el 14 de septiembre a quinientos españoles de derechas”. A Gomá se le atribuye aquella histórica frase que en los primeros meses del alzamiento aportaba ya una interpretación sectaria sobre el carácter de la guerra civil: “La *España* y la anti-España, la religión y el ateísmo, la civilización cristiana y la barbarie”. Refugiado en *Navarra* *en julio de 1936,* al amparo del general golpista *Mola*, el obispo Gomá viajó de continuo a *Salamanca *y *Burgos* para despachar con Franco. Sin duda, promovió la pastoral que calificó de “cruzada nacional” el golpe militar y aunque años después, en 1940, quiso lanzar otra pastoral pidiendo piedad para los vencidos, ya era demasiado tarde. El dictador la prohibió y el obispo murió meses después.

No obstante, el término cruzada religiosa contra el comunismo fue utilizado por primera vez unos días antes del 14 de septiembre, exactamente el 15 de agosto, cuando Mola, en un sonado discurso, acuñó la idea al afirmar que “una victoria traerá un Estado nuevo bajo el signo del catolicismo”. El 23 de agosto, por primera vez un obispo calificaba públicamente la guerra como santa cruzada. Lo hizo *Marcelino Olaechea*, titular de la diócesis de *Pamplona,* en una carta publicada en el *Diario de Navarra*_:_ “No es una guerra la que se está librando, es una cruzada”, aseguró por si cabía alguna duda.
En similares términos a los de Gomá y Olaechea se pronunció *Enrique Plá y Deniel*, cardenal de Toledo, al publicar su pastoral *Las dos ciudades* el 30 de septiembre, cuando llegó a recurrir a la doctrina del *padre Suárez* para legitimar el alzamiento armado y la guerra contra la *República*; en su caso calificó el golpe de Estado de “alzamiento de la nación en armas”; repitió todas las invectivas contra comunistas y anarquistas (“hijos de *Caín*”, “fratricidas de sus hermanos”, “envidiosos de los que hacen un culto a la virtud y por ello les asesinan y les martirizan”); prosiguió con la confusión entre nación y religión al decir “una España laica no es ya España”; y lanzó interesantísimas bases doctrinales sobre la rebelión. Así, llegó a decir que el golpe de Estado “reviste, sí, la forma externa de una guerra civil; pero en realidad es una cruzada. Fue una sublevación, pero no para perturbar, sino para restablecer el orden”.
En _Las dos ciudades_, auténtico manifiesto teológico en favor de la guerra civil, Plá y Deniel alude a *San Agustín* al distinguir entre la ciudad terrestre, “donde el egoísmo prevalece”, y la ciudad celestial, “donde el amor de Dios reemplaza todo sentido de protección”, mientras compara maniqueamente a España con esa alegoría. A un lado “el comunismo y el anarquismo identificados con la ideología que dirige al desdén, la aversión hacia Dios Nuestro señor”; al otro “la heroicidad y el martirio” que han “florecido” en el bando nacional. Plá concluyó que las condiciones de *Tomás de Aquino* para una guerra justa se dieron en nuestra contienda civil, y así justificó la sublevación contra la República. A pesar de que, a los ojos del mundo, el conflicto podía tener el aspecto externo de una guerra entre compatriotas, para el clérigo en realidad era una cruzada. En el mismo día que Plá y Deniel emitía su carta pastoral, Franco era proclamado jefe de Estado el 28 de septiembre de 1936. Por supuesto, el obispo envió inmediatamente un telegrama de felicitación que anticipaba la “resurrección magnífica de la España cristiana”.
Según Tuñón de Lara, la Iglesia seguía así su “trayectoria legendaria en España: identificación con el orden arcaico, con las más viejas estructuras, conservadurismo a ultranza y desdén por los argumentos revolucionarios nacional-sindicalistas” que iba a utilizar la Falange.
Las purgas en la Iglesia también fueron frecuentes, de hecho en esos días se produjo la expulsión de España del obispo de Vitoria, *doctor Múgica*, sospechoso –sin razón para ello− de simpatizar con los nacionalistas vascos, añade Tuñón.
Pero aún hay más documentos que prueban que la Iglesia católica se puso desde el primer momento de lado de los militares sublevados. Por ejemplo los despachos del ministro de *Portugal* en *Roma* a su ministro de *Asuntos Exteriores* fechados el 24 y el 29 de julio, y el 11 de agosto, que demuestran la posición beligerante del *Vaticano*. A la supuesta “aprensión” de *Pío XI* sobre la situación en España, reflejada en el telegrama del diplomático luso del día 24, sucedió que “los medios del Vaticano consideran la situación como muy peligrosa, sobre todo por la significación subversiva y por el gravísimo hecho de que el Gobierno [de la República] haya armado a todo el pueblo, obreros, campesinos, jóvenes y mujeres”, una versión parcial de los hechos que también se encuentra en el telegrama número 23, confidencial y reservado, del citado ministro portugués.
Por su parte, el 11 de agosto, siempre según el diplomático de Lisboa, “el Vaticano ha protestado con energía ante el *Gobierno de Madrid* contra el incendio de iglesias, asesinato de religiosos, violaciones y profanaciones de cadáveres realizados por los comunistas”. Pío XI finalmente acabó reconociendo al bando sublevado en junio de 1938. Como dato curioso, la guerra civil fue declarada una “yihad” antes que una cruzada, ya que el 19 de julio el *Gran Visir del Protectorado* invocó la guerra santa contra “los españoles sin Dios”. La ayuda de los ejércitos africanos iba a ser clave para el desenlace final de la contienda.
Con todo, hubo que esperar al 1 de julio de 1937 para que el Episcopado suscribiera el primer documento oficial sobre el conflicto, la *Carta Colectiva*, en la que apoyaba la rebelión militar tras un año de guerra. Fechada ese mismo día, sin embargo no se hizo pública hasta el 10 de agosto. Aquello fue el acta notarial de intervención de la Iglesia en el campo de batalla, pero los obispos ya habían tomado partido por Franco, de facto, mucho antes.


----------



## klopec (23 Sep 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *JUAN MANUEL MORAÑO VALLE, combatiente del ejército de la 2ª REPÚBLICA, FUSILADO por los franquistas junto a muchos de sus compañeros en 1939*
> Juan Manuel Moraño Valle nació en 1918 en Almonaster la Real (Huelva). Cuando estalló la Guerra Civil, Juan Manuel, que estaba afiliado al PCE, destacó en Aznalcóllar (Sevilla) en la defensa del Gobierno legalmente constituido. Cuando los golpistas llegaron al pueblo, huyó con otros Republicanos a la sierra, ante el peligro que corrían sus vidas. En los primeros días de ocupación del pueblo, 6 amigos de Juan Manuel cuyos nombres eran Rafael Alba Payán, Lorenzo Cabeza, Bartolomé Fernández Domínguez, Pedro Meniz, su hijo Antonio Meniz y Estanislao Palomo, fueron fusilados por los sublevados.
> El padre de Juan Manuel, viendo cómo estaban matando a tanta gente del pueblo y temiendo lo peor para su hijo, contactó con un pariente




El motivo por el que justamente fusilaron a los 6 amigos de Juan Manuel. Y seguramente a él también ...


_En los primeros días de agosto de 1.936, el primer intento de las tropas golpistas de invadir Aznalcóllar fueron rechazados por el pueblo que se había levantado en armas. Blindaron en los talleres de la mina un tractor agrícola de cadenas del Cortijo de La Dehesilla, propiedad de D. Manuel Kit Tassara, este fue el baluarte de la defensa de Aznalcóllar, lo equiparon con una ametralladora ligera. El 15 de agosto la vigilancia local apostada en los alrededores del pueblo dieron la alarma al ver un numeroso grupo de falangistas que venían por la carretera de Escacena con la intención de tomar el pueblo, Un numero indeterminado de hombres de Aznalcóllar les presentaron batalla con el tractor blindado y fueron rechazados, en la refriega murió un falangista, que abandonaron en la huida, le ataron al tractor y lo arrastraron hasta el pueblo.

La mayor parte de la población se refugian en la sierra. *Antes de su marcha asesinan a 12 hombres de derecha que estaban detenidos en lo que es hoy el Consultorio.*_


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (24 Sep 2019)

*En 1936 cinco JORNALEROS REPUBLICANOS, de Puebla del Río (Sevilla), fueron ASESINADOS en la Riuela por mercenarios franquistas*




El libro y el documental titulado “Los Cinco de la Riuela”, de Vicente Aranda, miembro de la Asociación “La Guardia”, de la localidad de Puebla del Río, detalla claramente el asesinato de cinco hombres conocidos ya como Los Cinco de la Riuela eran: *Manuel Lama Suárez* (50 años), *Francisco Ponce Martín* (38 años), *Antonio González de la Rosa* (31 años), *José Vargas Garrido* (31 años) y *José Blanco Osuna* (29 años). Eran jornaleros de profesión y adscritos, en su mayoría, al Centro Obrero local . Eran paisanos de la Puebla, cuyo único “delito” fue, en algunos casos, pertenecer o identificarse con una organización obrera, la Sociedad de Obreros Agrícolas, que aspiraba a un mundo de justicia e igualdad.
Cuatro de los 5 fusilados solían frecuentar la sede de la Sociedad de Obreros Agrícolas, lo que les supuso una condena a muerte, mientras que José Vargas Garrido perdió la vida por haber hecho frente a un falangista local en una pelea días antes del alzamiento. Destacamos la figura de Manuel Lama Suárez, el cual, tras haber ahorrado algún dinero trabajando en Argentina, que le permitió a su vuelta a España fundar un pequeño comercio, siguió mostrando una conciencia de clase solidaria con respecto a la clase jornalera de la que provenía.
Estos cinco hombres salieron de La Puebla hacia el barco prisión atracado en el Guadalquivir, a su paso por Sevilla, pero nunca llegaron allí ya que el camión que los transportaba se desvió y llevó a sus pasajeros hacia Palomares. “Los Cinco de la Riuela” fueron asesinados el día 13 de agosto de 1936 en el paraje del término de Palomares conocido como “La Riuela”, siendo abandonados los cuerpos por espacio de varios días.
Días después del fusilamiento, una persona conocido en la localidad como “El Demonio” por ser una persona significada de izquierdas, fue requerido de madrugada por los falangistas para cavar la fosa común abierta en el interior del cementerio de Palomares del Río en la que serían arrojados los 5 jornaleros de la Puebla. En La Puebla del Río, entre los años 36 y 38 fueron asesinadas mas de 40 personas, por aquel entonces, el municipio rondaba los 4.000 habitantes, lo que da muestra de la crudeza con la que se vivió en la villa el conflicto bélico.
José González ha recordado nítidamente lo que supuso para su familia el asesinato de su padre. «Lo mataron cuando yo tenía 2 años y mi hermano 3, crecimos sin padre. Mi madre se quedó viuda con sólo 26. En La Puebla mataron a 44 personas aquel año», explica. «El 13 de agosto los 5 hombres, que se encontraban encarcelados, iban a ser trasladados a Sevilla, pero a mitad de camino, en un paraje cercano a Gelves denominado La Riuela, se detuvieron. Allí fueron fusilados por falangistas, y los dejaron a pleno sol durante 5 días, agujereados, hasta que fueron tirados a una fosa común en Palomares del Río»
El pleno del ayuntamiento de La puebla del Río ha acordado renombrar el poblado arrocero en honor a los vecinos fusilados en 1936, eliminando el nombre del asesino a la explotación arrocera abandonada de la Riuela, y ponerle el de los asesinados. El poblado Queipo de Llano perderá toda seña franquista para servir a la memoria histórica, homenajeando con su nuevo nombre, “Cinco de la Riuela” a los jornaleros asesinados por los franquistas.


----------



## klopec (24 Sep 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Así se puso la Iglesia de lado de Franco*​En contra de lo que aseguran hoy los revisionistas de la extrema derecha, documentos históricos como pastorales de obispos, cartas y grabaciones de radio prueban que la curia católica española tomó partido por los sublevados desde el primer momento



Ya hay que ser imbécil o analfabeto funcional para obviar de golpe lo que ocurrió en el periodo 1.931 - 36 entre una iglesia que aceptó de buena fe el advenimiento de la II República y los cafres masónicos que llegaron al poder e inmediatamente empezaron a quemar y saquear conventos. 

Los "_memorialistos_" llaman "_revisionistas_" a los demás cuando llevan 40 años inventándose la historia o borrándola según la patraña que quieran vender.


----------



## I. de A. (24 Sep 2019)

*Alberti, entre poesías y paseos al enemigo fascista – Juan E. Pflüger*

El poeta Rafael Alberti consiguió ser presentado por los comunistas españoles como un represaliado del régimen de Franco, que tuvo que exiliarse a París, Buenos Aires y Roma para evitar ser juzgado. Cuando la izquierda española lo tomaba como símbolo de la supuesta represión franquista contra inocentes tapaba sus crímenes durante la guerra, que ni fueron escasos ni poco llamativos. Alberti escapó de España cuando el Frente Popular perdió la guerra, y dejaba atrás una estela de terror impuesto desde su puesto de responsable de la Secretaría en la Alianza de Intelectuales Antifascistas.

Desde esta asociación fue uno de los responsables de la publicación El Mono Azul donde él y los otros miembros del denominado Comité de Depuración mantenían una columna llamada “A paseo”, en la que se señalaba el nombre de los intelectuales que debían ser “depurados” –entiéndase asesinados- por su carácter de contrarrevolucionarios. Entre las personas señaladas se encuentran Miguel de Unamuno, Pedro Muñoz Seca, Manuel García Morente, Fernando Vela, e incluso sus amigos de años anteriores Ernesto Giménez Caballero y Rafael Sánchez Mazas.

Las declaraciones de Antonio Hortelano, un sacerdote que antes de haber tomado los hábitos fue espía en los años de la Guerra Civil, dan un testimonio de la labor –el propio Alberti la definía como cívico-cultural- que realizó el poeta en la retaguardia. Porque Alberti fue uno de esos intelectuales que animaba a los jóvenes de izquierdas a luchar en el frente mientras ellos vivían a cuerpo de rey en la retaguardia sin peligros y actuando libremente. Entre sus labores, cuenta Hortelano, como era frecuente que Alberti visitase las checas en las que había detenidas personas de ideología derechista, religiosos o simplemente aquellos que habían sido denunciados por quienes les guardaban rencillas.
En esas visitas era aficionado a hacer uso del método de tortura denominado “la cabina”,que consistía en introducir al detenido en una cabina de teléfonos con las paredes metálicas electrificadas y aplicarle descargas de alta tensión hasta que confesaba o moría electrocutado.

Hay dos casos, entre los señalados por la Alianza de Intelectuales Antifascistas, de los que se tienen testimonios que inculpan al propio Alberti. El escritor Alfonso Ussía, nieto de Pedro Muñoz Seca, es una de las personas que más ha investigado sobre las circunstancias que rodearon el asesinato del dramaturgo. En 2009, tras conocer las declaraciones de Antonio Hortelano escribía en una de sus columnas: “El hermano de Rafael Alberti, Vicente, gran amigo de Pedro Muñoz-Seca, portuense como ellos, le rogó encarecidamente que hiciera algo para sacar a don Pedro del cautiverio de la checa de San Antón y salvar su vida. No movió ni un dedo. Vicente Alberti era el íntimo amigo del hermano de Pedro Muñoz-Seca, el doctor José Muñoz-Seca, un joven y brillante pediatra con firmes convicciones republicanas. Don Pedro era monárquico y colaborador de «ABC», además de autor teatral de indiscutible éxito. Vicente Alberti se interesó en numerosas ocasiones, acuciado por su amigo el doctor Muñoz-Seca, por el dramaturgo del Puerto de Santa María encarcelado. Se interesó ante su hermano Rafael, el gran poeta dedicado en la cómoda retaguardia de Madrid a visitar checas y prisiones. Al fin, en la primera quincena del mes de diciembre de 1936, Rafael Alberti se puso en contacto con su hermano para darle noticias de Muñoz-Seca. «Lo fusilamos en noviembre»

El intelectual Manuel García Morente también publicó como la Alianza le puso en el punto de mira y tuvo que exiliarse para no correr la misma suerte que Muñoz Seca: “A poco supe confidencialmente que se había constituido… una comisión de depuración (tal era la palabra usada) al profesorado de Universidad. Esa comisión propuso la cesantía de varios catedráticos de la Facultad de Filosofía y Letras. La lista iba encabezada con mi nombre. Los comisionados consideraban urgente el sacrificio de mi persona… En virtud de la comisión llamada depuradora mi nombre iba a ser publicado como cesante y mi persona entregada a las ruines pasiones de los asesinos; hube de pensar en la necesidad de abandonar Madrid”.

Desde el bando frentepopulista se le criticó siempre que se paseaba por la retaguardia luciendo una pistola de gran calibre, que lucía ostentosamente. Un arma que, como se decía en la CNT, no estuvo jamás en el frente, donde era necesaria, y que servía para impresionar a quienes en retaguardia se cruzaban con el autor de Marinero en Tierra. Un poeta que igual escribía sobre su Puerto de Santa María, que lamentaba la muerte del genocida Stalin con versos como estos:

José Stalin ha muerto
Padre y maestro y camarada
Quiero llorar, quiero cantar
Que el agua clara me ilumine
Que tu alma clara me ilumine
En esta noche que te vas


----------



## I. de A. (24 Sep 2019)

*La derecha del Bajo Aragón encarcelada: el Campo de Concentración de Valmuel (1936-1938) – Pedro J. Bel Caldú*
Durante los primeros meses de la revolución anarquista del 36 no hubo cárceles. Los delincuentes comunes fueron liberados y para los presos políticos no eran necesarias. Eran detenidos en calabozos y edificios municipales y se les fusilaba, sin juicio, poco después de su detención. A finales de 1936, casi toda la derecha “pura y dura” había sido ejecutada o había huido hacia Zaragoza. Entonces se comenzó a detener a los derechistas “blandos”, que fueron recluidos en las cárceles de Caspe y Alcañiz. La falta de capacidad de ambos establecimientos penitenciarios fue resuelta con la creación del Campo de Concentración de Valmuel. También se crearon Batallones de Trabajadores presos para trabajos de fortificación en la zona de Muniesa-Moyuela-Moneva.


Cárcel de Alcañiz
LOS REGADÍOS DE VALMUEL
La construcción del pantano de Santolea (1927-1932) permitió regular el cauce del Guadalope e hizo posible la puesta en regadío de tierras áridas de secano en la zona de Valmuel. Había un proyecto de tiempos de la dictadura de Primo de Rivera, olvidado durante la República, para la construcción de los canales y acequias necesarios para la transformación de cultivos.
La necesidad de ubicar y ocupar el gran número de presos se resolvió creando el Campo de Valmuel en la zona ocupada hoy, en parte, por las instalaciones de Motorland. Los propios presos construyeron unos barracones para su alojamiento y una torre de vigilancia para su control. Los barracones estaban construidos con paredes de ladrillo y tejadillos de uralita y, en cada uno de ellos, se alojaban 25 o 30 presos. Allí hubo una población reclusa flotante de, entre 150 y 200, presos.


Traslado de presos. Plaza de Alcañiz
EVOLUCIÓN DE LA VIDA CARCELARIA EN EL CAMPO DE VALMUEL
Desde su creación, hasta mayo del 37, el “campo” fue dirigido por la CNT local de Alcañiz y no dependía ni era controlado por ningún organismo penitenciario regional ni estatal. Dependía del Comité de Alcañiz. Allí mandaba, con absoluta autoridad, el anarquista alcañizano Valero Burillo Navarro, apodado _El Lela_. Tenía como segundo a su hermano José y como auxiliares a varios hombres armados, que se turnaban con frecuencia en la vigilancia y manejo de los presos. Fue la fase más dura para los detenidos.


Interior de un barracón del Campo de Valmuel
Desde finales de mayo del 37, pasó a depender de la Dirección General de Prisiones, fue financiado por el gobierno central, fue dirigido por Francisco Huertas Martínez y administrado por funcionarios. El trato ya no fue tan duro y arbitrario. En esta fase se inició el enjuiciamiento de los presos por el llamado Tribunal Popular de Aragón en Alcañiz y por un Jurado de Urgencia establecido en Caspe. Entonces se les dotó del uniforme de presidiario con que aparecen.
En 1938, cuando los nacionales entraron en Alcañiz, salieron los derechistas del Campo de Valmuel y fue utilizado por los franquistas para recluir a los izquierdistas represaliados.


Carpintería del Campo de Valmuel
EL TRATO DADO A LOS PRESOS
En “_La causa general”_ hay la declaración de varios testigos de Alcañiz: Ángel Royo Gorostegui (comerciante); Víctor Domenech Cólera (farmacéutico); Luis Félez Trasovares (abogado). Dicha declaración está resumida en un informe elaborado por la Guardia Civil de Alcañiz. El trato y el trabajo eran duros, pero no consta que se practicasen torturas corporales. En el campo estuvieron presos muchos comerciantes, empresarios y profesionales de Alcañiz. Para ellos el trabajo a pico y pala en el duro erial, que era entonces Valmuel, ya suponía una humillación y una tortura. Agravada por las chanzas que los vigilantes les hacían, por su torpe manejo de las herramientas. Ellos, en su declaración, hablan de malos tratos como “insultos, amenazas, vejámenes y atropellos”.


Presos trabajando en el Campo de Concentración de Valmuel
Los que eran campesinos de pueblos como Torrevelilla, Fórnoles o Las Cuevas de Cañart, presos en Valmuel, no se resentían tanto del trabajo físico. Pero, en todos ellos, pesaba el escarnio de estar encarcelados sin saber por qué. Alejados de su pueblo y de su familia, mal alimentados, y el sentirse objeto de la arbitrariedad de unos energúmenos que podían disparar contra ellos, impunemente, por cualquier nimiedad. O ser víctimas de alguna de las sacas de madrugada, que con frecuencia se practicaban.


Estado actual de un canal excavado por los presos.

Tras el golpe de Líster en agosto del 37, notaron un gran alivio al desaparecer el terror anarquista. Aunque siguieron produciéndose fusilamientos selectivos, sobre todo de hombres apresados con las armas en la mano durante la batalla de Belchite.


Presos saliendo de su barracón

LA MEMORIA DE QUIENES ESTUVIERON EN EL CAMPO DE VALMUEL 
Un reportero anarquista alemán, de nombre Agustín Souchy, cuenta en su libro “_Entre los campesinos de Aragón”_, las maravillas del Campo de Valmuel. Describe el campo como un lugar casi idílico, donde presos y guardianes conviven en perfecta igualdad y armonía. Resalta la “libertad” de movimiento de los presos, que contrasta con la dureza de los Campos de Trabajos Alemanes.


Presos delante de un barracón
Dispongo también de las memorias de un preso de Valmuel, escritas “_in situ_” y en tiempo real, en forma de coplas. Se trata de mi padre, Lucas Bel Conchello, que estuvo recluido allí, junto con mi abuelo y otros dos vecinos de Fórnoles. El Jurado de Urgencia de Caspe les condenó a un año de Campo de Trabajo por un delito de opinión. Según la sentencia:_ “Pues comete una falta de desafección al Régimen quien, como los inculpados, propalan falsos rumores y se dedican a pronosticar el fracaso de las armas leales, a pretexto de un fingido rumor, por la actuación de diversos Gobiernos dentro de la República”._


Causa General
Seguramente, Agustín Fouchy y Lucas Bel, tenían razón. Sólo que su visión de la realidad, que ambos contemplaron directamente, era muy distinta. Como escribió el poeta: _“Nada es verdad, nada es mentira. Todo es del color del cristal con que se mira”_.


Liberación de los presos de Valmuel por el Coronel García Valiño
En anexo al final, copio parcialmente los escritos de ambos testigos presenciales, para lectores aficionados al conocimiento de documentos originales.


----------



## I. de A. (24 Sep 2019)

*El «horror» de los mártires de la Segunda República y la Guerra Civil: «Los enterraron en un agujero» – Juan Luis Vázquez Díaz / ABC*






*La diócesis de Madrid presenta el Martirologio matritense del siglo XX, la recensión más completa de los sacerdotes y seminaristas mártires de los años 30, «modelo de fidelidad a Jesucristo»*
El párroco de Pinto se escapó pero mi tío se quiso quedar», cuenta a «Alfa y Omega» Teresa Esteban, sobrina del sacerdote Manuel Calleja, que encontró el martirio junto a su padre, José Calleja, el 27 de julio de 1936. Teresa nació 20 años más tarde, pero en su casa han estado siempre muy presentes las figuras de su tío y de su abuelo. «Mi tío iba a decir Misa a las monjas y mi abuelo lo acompañaba porque días antes le habían apedreado e insultado. Los detuvieron y los llevaron a un teatro junto a más personas». Días después los dejaron en libertad a todos, pero al rato los encontró una cuadrilla de milicianos. «Los fusilaron y los enterraron en un agujero al lado de la vía del tren. Después fueron a por mi abuela, que cogió a mi madre y a un hermano pequeño y logró escapar». Hoy, Teresa reconoce que «mi madre recordaba siempre todo aquello con dolor, pero también con muchas ganas de que un día fuesen beatificados. Siempre hemos sido totalmente conscientes de que mi tío y mi abuelo son mártires, y ahora están en proceso de ser reconocidos por la Iglesia como tales». Y remata con orgullo: «Soy sobrina y nieta de mártires».
[ Lee la historia de los mártires en «Alfa y Omega»]
El testimonio de Manuel Calleja y su padre, José, está recogido en el Martirologio matritense del siglo XX, que acaba de ver la luz en la BAC. «Por fin contamos con una visión panorámica suficientemente documentada y contrastada de los sacerdotes y seminaristas mártires en Madrid», afirmó recientemente el obispo auxiliar Juan Antonio Martínez Camino, principal impulsor de la obra.
El Martirologio da fe de la vida y la muerte de 427 seminaristas y sacerdotes mártires en Madrid en los años 30, y es fruto de cuatro años de trabajo de un equipo de quince personas, sacerdotes y laicos, cuya principal dificultad ha sido recabar información fiable después de 80 años o más. «Ha sido arduo y minucioso el trabajo de visitar distintos archivos, no solo el diocesano, pues de algunos sacerdotes en él no consta nada; por eso ha habido que visitar archivos de algunas parroquias, ayuntamientos y de otras instituciones», señala Joaquín Martín Abad, uno de los primeros colaboradores del proyecto, que se refiere a esta obra como «una ingente tarea» en la que también «se ha trabajado con paciencia para localizar a familiares, en ocasiones comenzando por los listines telefónicos».
*«Perdono a todos»*
Uno de estos familiares es Santiago de la Villa, a quien se le saltan las lágrimas en medio de la conversación. «El martirio de mi tío Clementino ha estado siempre presente en mi familia», dice. «Mi padre, su hermano, hablaba poco de ello porque lo llevaba mal, abría de nuevo las heridas».




Ángel Pastor Sánchez y Luis Martín Pascual, párroco y coadjutor de San Martín de Valdeiglesias– ABC
A Clementino de la Villa, párroco de Oteruelo del Valle, le mataron junto a otros sacerdotes de la sierra entre los puertos de Navacerrada y Cotos. Se conserva una nota escrita por él en la cárcel en la que dice: «Me despido hasta la eternidad de todos. Rogad por mí, no me abandonéis. A Dios para todos. Perdonadme, como yo perdono a todos. Recuerdo el rosario que he rezado todas las noches sin cesar. El Señor me da dolor y gracia en esta hora». De su muerte, su familia se enteró bastante avanzada la guerra, pero siempre recordó su martirio «con perdón», dice enérgico Santiago. «Le rezamos, pero sobre todo yo rezo por su pronta beatificación. Es un reconocimiento necesario, algo que se les debe».
Lo mismo opina Carmen Bonell, de 98 años, sobre su tío, el sacerdote Jesús María y Arroyo, capellán de las Concepcionistas de La Latina, a quien delató una antigua empleada de la familia: «Nosotros no vivimos todo aquello con rencor, pero sí con muchísimo dolor, ni siquiera pudimos encontrar su cuerpo. Todo aquello fue un horror que quisimos olvidar, pero yo he perdonado», asegura.
*Material para nuevas causas*
De los 427 mártires recogidos en esta obra, 355 eran sacerdotes con oficio eclesiástico en la diócesis de Madrid-Alcalá –24 eran capellanes castrenses y once eran seminaristas–, y los 72 restantes eran sacerdotes o seminaristas que vivían en la capital, que habían venido a esconderse o fueron traídos aquí por sus verdugos. Sus edades oscilan entre los 16 y los 94 años; de casi la mitad de ellos no se sabe dónde fueron enterrados y no se han encontrado sus restos. Y entre todos ellos hay un santo y cinco beatos.




Alejandro de Castro, párroco de Los Molinos– ABC
Muchos de ellos –junto con varios familiares seglares– se hallan ya camino de los altares, incluidos en tres causas de referencia: las que encabezan Ignacio Aláez y Cipriano Martínez Gil, que se abrieron en Madrid y ya están en Roma para su estudio, y la de Eduardo Ardiaca Castell, abierta en Alcalá de Henares y que se enviará próximamente a la Congregación para las Causas de los Santos.
«El Martirologio sin duda servirá para iniciar con nuevos grupos otras causas, e incluso podrán ir seglares que no están recogidos en esta obra», señala Joaquín Martín Abad, que avanza que «ya se está preparando un grupo de un centenar de mártires para iniciar una nueva causa y que se pueda comenzar la instrucción del proceso en su fase diocesana; para ello se necesita que se presenten muchos más datos de cada uno de los mártires de los que ya aparecen brevemente en este elenco de biografías».
Esta obra inicia ahora sus recorrido de presentaciones: el lunes 27 de mayo la presentará el cardenal Osoro en el Seminario Conciliar de Madrid, a las 19:30 horas. Y el jueves 30, el historiador Vicente Cárcel Ortí hará lo propio en Roma, en la Iglesia nacional española de Santiago y Monserrat. «Sin duda este trabajo ayudará a valorar la fidelidad de tantos mártires en el siglo XX en España, que muestra la vitalidad de la Iglesia en ese tiempo, ya que el martirio es el ejercicio más pleno de la libertad humana y el acto supremo de la caridad cristiana. San Agustín repetía que lo que hace al mártir no es la condena ni el tormento, sino la causa o el motivo: Jesucristo», dice Martín Abad, para quien estos testigos de nuestra fe «nos impulsan a todos a una fidelidad mayor a Jesucristo, y a servir a la Iglesia para la salvación del mundo cuando nos enteramos y nos acercamos a cómo vivieron su vida y cómo la entregaron por amor a nuestro Señor».


----------



## I. de A. (24 Sep 2019)

*Los campos de concentracion de la generalidad; Omélls de Na Gaià | Cosas de Jorge – Blog elcorreo.com*






Aunque hace algún tiempo, aparque el tema de los campos de concentración españoles, sobre los cuales ya he publicado unos cuántos artículos, en esta ocasión visitaremos un pequeño municipio de la provincia de Lérida, se trata de Omélls de Na Gaià, también conocido como Omélls de Nagaya.

Durante la Segunda Guerra Civil Española, el SIM (Servicio de Información Militar), durante la Segunda República Española, controló un total de seis campos de concentración en Cataluña.

-Campo de trabajo nº 1 situado en Montjuïch
-Campo de trabajo nº 2 en Hospitalet de l’Infant
-Campo de trabajo nº 3 en que nos ocupa, en Omélls de Gaià
-Campo de trabajo nº 4 situado en Concabella
-Campo de trabajo nº 5 en Ogern
-Campo de trabajo nº 6 en Falset, aunque habían otros campos accesorios dependientes del de Falset en Cabassers, Gratallops, la Figuera y Porrera.

Este municipio, situado en la sierra del Tallat, posee una superficie de 13,5 km2, situado a 560 m de altitud y con una población en el año 2016 de 137 habitantes.

El pueblo comenzó a formarse alrededor del castillo, del cual en la actualidad solo se conservan algunos restos de sus muros.

En Omélls de Na Gaià destaca su iglesia parroquial de Santa María cuyo patrón es San Sebastián, abogado contra la peste.

Su paisaje lo forman bosques de pinos, encinas y tierras cultivadas, sus principales cultivos son el olivo, el almendro, las viñas y los cereales, complementando la actividad agrícola con explotaciones ganaderas.
Aunque lo que realmente nos interesa de Omélls de Na Gaià hoy, es que durante la Guerra Civil Española, la República instalo en dicho municipio el Campo de Trabajo nº3, lugar donde fueron encerradas cientos de personas, de las cuales muchas encontraron la muerte.

Según nos cuenta el médico Joan Pujol Poch, que fue detenido en marzo de 1938, sin estar relacionado con la política y condenado a muerte, aunque posteriormente se libro de la pena, fue destinado al campo de concentración de Omélls.

Al ser trasladado al campo de concentración, cuenta que viajo en vagones llenos repletos de presos, posteriormente se les obligo a desplazarse a pie, sin agua, los débiles eran matados de un tiro en la cabeza y los que no podían trabajar eran ametrallados.

Era normal que un guardia te pegara un tiro y nadie le preguntaba al guardia el motivo, los presos pasaban mucha hambre y si alguien cogía espigas por el camino era ejecutado a garrotazos.

Tras la guerra, Juan Pujol se dedico a tratar a los disminuidos psíquicos y poco antes de jubilarse, fundó junto con su esposa una residencia para acoger a los más necesitados.

Mientras para algunos líderes políticos actuales, Lluís Companys es un ídolo, páginas como “dolcacatalunya” nos recuerda que Companys rego de sangre Cataluña, su golpe de estado del año 1934, causado 46 muertos, 11 heridos.

También nos cuentan que durante su mandato, se destruyeron más de 7.000 edificios religiosos, fueron asesinados 47 periodistas, mozos de escuadra y también fue asesinado un sordo por saber latín, se provocaron destrozos en la Sagrada Familia y los tres sacerdotes que la atendían fueron asesinados.
Bajo la presidencia de Lluís Companys se organizaron campos como el Omélls siendo asesinados más 8.000 catalanes.


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Sep 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> Al fin, en la primera quincena del mes de diciembre de 1936, Rafael Alberti se puso en contacto con su hermano para darle noticias de Muñoz-Seca



tiene una calle a su nombre junto a la sede de la Alianza


----------



## I. de A. (24 Sep 2019)

*Los nombres de los 50 niños asesinados por los comunistas en la masacre de Paracuellos*
BRUTAL MATANZA PERPETRADA POR EL BANDO REPUBLICANO EN LA GUERRA CIVIL ESPAÑOLA
*




*
@ElentirVigo
Lun 7·11·2016 · 7:22  19
Tal día como hoy, en la noche del 6 al 7 de noviembre de 1936, hace 80 años, daba comienzo en la zona republicana la mayor matanza perpetrada en la Guerra Civil Española.

El Cementerio de los Mártires de Paracuellos de Jarama, en Madrid
No me alegra la muerte de Carrillo, pero me niego a ensalzar al autor de Paracuellos

Unos 5.000 hombres, mujeres y niños asesinados

Entre esa noche y el 4 de diciembre de 1936, bajo las órdenes del dirigente comunista Santiago Carrillo, entonces consejero de Orden Público, y bajo la responsabilidad del gobierno republicano que el 6 de noviembre se había trasladado a Valencia, unos 5.000 hombres, mujeres y niños fueron sacados de varias cárceles de Madrid y llevados a Aravaca, Paracuellos de Jarama y Torrejón de Ardoz, para ser asesinados. Los 89 primeros, asesinados en la mañana del 7 de noviembre, habían sido sacados de las prisiones de San Antón y Porlier. Fueron enterrados en la fosa número 1, al pie del Cerro de San Miguel, sobre el que se sitúa una cruz blanca que domina el Cementerio de los Mártires de Paracuellos, y que es visible desde la Terminal 2 del Aeropuerto de Barajas.
En la masacre fueron asesinados 276 menores de edad

Entre los asesinados había personas detenidas por sus ideas políticas, por ser empresarios o por ser católicos. Como ya he señalado, entre las víctimas había muchas personas que no habían llegado a la mayoría de edad (situada entonces en los 23 años). El 4 de diciembre de 2006, familiares y amigos de los asesinados publicaron una esquela a toda página en el diario El Mundo citando los nombres de 276 menores de edad asesinados en estas masacres. He conseguido esa esquela y he decidido publicar aquí la lista de los 50 asesinados -todos varones- con edades comprendidas entre los 13 y los 17 años, apenas unos niños. Mientras transcribía sus nombres he visto que, atendiendo a los apellidos, cuatro de ellos fueron asesinados junto a sus hermanos mayores. No he querido separarlos en este pequeño homenaje, así que he puesto los nombres de los hermanos mayores en las entradas correspondientes. La lista incluye 1 asesinado que sólo tenía 13 años, 2 asesinados de 15, 8 asesinados de 16 y 39 asesinados de 17.
Y aún hay miserables que justifican esta atrocidad

Antes de la lista, termino con una pequeña reflexión: todo asesinato, cometa quien lo cometa, me parece algo horrendo, y el de cualquier niño lo es aún más. Lo más sorprendente de nuestra sociedad es que durante años me he encontrado con miserables que justifican de algún modo estos crímenes e incluso lamentan que no fuesen más los asesinados, y hasta con gentuza de ultraizquierda que usa la matanza como amenaza con expresiones como _“a por ellos como en Paracuellos”_. Creo que es inútil intentar razonar con quien considera legítimo asesinar a otros por sus ideas o creencias. Eso sí, me pregunto qué miserable excusa se inventarán para justificar el asesinato a tiros de niños de 13, 15, 16 o 17 años y, sobre todo, qué excusa se inventarán las autoridades para seguir sin perseguir esas manifestaciones de apología del asesinato.

La lista de los niños asesinados en las masacres de Paracuellos​Aravaca

Francisco Martín Monterroso, 17 años.
Luis Romeu Cayuela, 17 años.
Paracuellos de Jarama

Luis Abía Melendra, 17 años.
Ramón Alcántara Alonso, 17 años.
Manuel Alonso Ruiz, 16 años.
Jaime Aranda de Lombera, 17 años; también asesinaron a su hermano Andrés, de 22, y su padre Salvador, de 50.
Carlos Arizcun Quereda, 17 años.
José A. Barreda Fernández Cerceda, 17 años.
Manuel Blanco Urbina, 17 años.
Vicente Caldón Gutiérrez, 17 años.
José María Casanova y González Mateo, 17 años.
Antonio Castillejos y Zard, 16 años.
Víctor Delgado Aranda, 17 años.
Vicente Galdón Jiménez, 17 años.
Manuel Garrido Jiménez, 17 años; también asesinaron a su hermano Enrique, de 21.
Aurelio González González, 17 años.
Rafael Gutiérrez López, 17 años.
Adolfo Hernández Vicente, 17 años.
Miguel Iturruran Laucirica, 17 años.
Ángel Marcos Puente, 17 años.
Emilio Morato Espliguero, 17 años.
Saturnino Martín Luga, 17 años.
Ramón Martín Mata, 17 años.
José María Miró Moya, 16 años.
Carlos Ortiz de Taranco Cerrada, 17 años.
Manuel Pedraza García, 15 años.
Francisco Rodríguez Álvarez, 15 años.
Antonio Rodríguez de Ángel, 17 años.
José Luis Rodríguez de la Flor Torres, 17 años.
Epifanio Rodríguez García de la Rosa, 17 años.
José María Romanillos Hernando, 17 años.
Manuel Ruiz Gómez de Bonilla, 16 años.
Samuel Ruiz Navarro, 13 años.
Juan Carlos Sagastizabal Núñez, 17 años.
Alfonso Sánchez Rodríguez del Arco, 16 años.
Alfredo Santiago Lozano, 17 años; también asesinaron a su hermano Manuel, de 20.
Enrique Sicluna Rodríguez, 16 años.
Óscar Suárez Lorenzo, 17 años.
Guillermo Torres Muñoz de Barquín, 17 años.
Bernardino Trinidad Gil, 16 años.
Tarsilo de Ugarte Ruiz de Colunga, 17 años.
José Luis Vadillo y de Alcalde, 17 años; también asesinaron a su hermano Florencio, de 21.
Alejandro Villar Plasencia, 17 años.
Olegario Zorrella Muñoz, 17 años.
Alfredo Zugasti García de Paredes, 17 años.
Torrejón de Ardoz

Enrique Arregui Hidalgo, 17 años.
Rafael Arrizabalaga Español, 17 años.
Félix Berceruelo Martín, 17 años.
Jesús Calvo Quemada, 17 años.
José Luis Pérez Cremos, 16 años.
Ruego una oración por sus almas y por las de todos los asesinados.
Descansen en paz​
8.11.2016: Añado a la lista a Jaime Aranda, de 17 años, por indicación de su sobrina Pilar. Fue asesinado en Paracuellos el 30 de noviembre de 1936 junto a su hermano Andrés y su padre Salvador.


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Sep 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> *Los nombres de los 50 niños asesinados por los comunistas en la masacre de Paracuellos*
> BRUTAL MATANZA PERPETRADA POR EL BANDO REPUBLICANO EN LA GUERRA CIVIL ESPAÑOLA
> *
> 
> ...



alguna fuente primaria de esto?

es que no pones ni la secundaria.


----------



## I. de A. (24 Sep 2019)

*1933: los socialistas querían cambiar la bandera tricolor de los edificios oficiales por la bandera roja – Navarra confidencial*





Este pasado domingo 14 de abril fue un año más el aniversario de la Segunda República. Un año más, los partidos de izquierdas aprovecharon la ocasión para expresar su nostalgia de esa república y su amor por sus símbolos, empezando por la bandera. *Todo es sin embargo una farsa y una increíble impostura histórica. *Desde luego la Segunda República no fue ningún régimen de libertad, pero es que *la izquierda de la época no amaba ni la República ni la libertad.* Todos los shows republicanistas a los que ahora asistimos son una absoluta reescritura de la historia, y si alguien no lo cree basta con que repase la hemeroteca histórica de los periódicos de la época. No lo que decían los periódicos de la derecha sobre la república, sino lo que decían los propios periódicos de la izquierda. Sirva como ejemplo lo que publicaba el 9 de noviembre de 1933 El Socialista, el diario oficial del PSOE fundado por Pablo Iglesias, recogiendo un discurso de su entonces líder Largo Caballero:





Cuando ahora por tanto se abrazan a la bandera republicana, conviene recordar estas cosas, ya que este actual amor por la tricolor no se corresponde a lo que realmente sentían en la época republicana. La izquierda amaba la república mientras la gobernaba, pero *en cuanto perdió el poder en 1933 organízó un golpe de estado contra ella en 1934.* Franco fue sólo el segundo en dar un golpe de estado contra la República. Paradójicamente, España está llena de calles, plazas y estatuas de golpistas contra la Segunda República, siempre que fueran golpistas de izquierdas.
X
*Los socialistas que creían en la democracia eran traidores*
El amor por la democracia de la izquierda española en los años 30 también resulta bastante cuestionable. Véase el Decálogo del Joven Socialistaque publicaba Renovación, el diario oficial de las Juventudes Socialistas, con especial antención al punto 8: “La única idea que hoy debe tener grabada el joven socialista en su cerebro es que el socialismo sólo puede imponerse por la violencia, y que aquel compañero que propugne lo contrario, que tenga todavía sueños democráticos, sea alto, sea bajo, no pasa de ser un traidor” Esto no se publicaba en plena Guerra Civil, se publicaba en febrero de 1934.





Además de todo lo anterior, en nuestra felicitación del 14 de abril no puede faltar el recuerdo del hecho de que la República nunca fue refrendada en las urnas. La Segunda República llegó por el abandono del país por parte del rey Alfonso XIII, no porque nadie votara en un referéndum que se instaurara un régimen republicano. El rey abandonó España tras unas elecciones municipales en las que, aunque perdiendo el voto en las grandes ciudades, sin embargo en conjunto los partidos monárquicos obtuvieron 22.150 concejales frente a los 5.875 de los partidos republicanos. *Nunca se votó tampoco la Constitución republicana. La forma de estado que consagraba la Constitución y el marco jurídico de la Segunda República nunca fueron refrendados directamente por el pueblo español. *Para todo lo demás, que hable la hemeroteca. Desde luego no se trata con todo esto de demonizar a los socialistas del presente, pero que no nos beatifiquen tampoco a los del pasado.


----------



## I. de A. (24 Sep 2019)

*Así intento terminar La República con la Iglesia: “Hemos suprimido sus sacerdotes, las iglesias y el culto”*





*En 1939 la Iglesia emergía de una situación creada por los años de guerra (1936-39) y por los años precedentes de la República (1931-36). La nota dominante fue una persecución sistemática, denunciada solemnemente por el Papa y el Episcopado ante el mundo entero. La Constitución de la República y las leyes que la desarrollaron (1931-33) habían sometido a la Iglesia (a la institución y a los ciudadanos católicos) a los siguientes vejámenesrivación del derecho a la enseñanza religiosa en las escuelas públicas y retirada de los crucifijos. Prohibición a las Congregaciones Religiosas de ejercer la enseñanza, apenas paliada por retrasos en la ejecución y por iniciativas creadoras de nuevos colegios; en 1936 el Gobierno manda ocupar los edificios.





Detención de Religiosas Adoratrices por milicianos

Disolución de las Ordenes con voto especial de obediencia al Papa, que se aplicó a la Compañía de Jesús, con nacionalización e incautación efectiva de todos sus bienes muebles e inmuebles y supresión de la vida en común. Nacionalización de todos los inmuebles de la Iglesia (templos, seminarios, conventos, etc.) y de todo el mobiliario destinado al culto. Extinción del Presupuesto del Clero, con el que se compensaban en parte las rentas de los bienes raíces anteriormente incautados: estrechez y aun miseria para el común de los sacerdotes. Leyes contra la institución familiar (secularización del matrimonio, divorcio, aborto). Precariedad en la asistencia religiosa a los católicos acogidos en centros asistenciales. Intromisión estatal en la vida de las Congregaciones. Restricción del culto fuera de los templos e incautación de los cementerios. Todo, agravado porque, al multiplicarse las arbitrariedades abusivas de autoridades subalternas, solían quedar impunes.*





*Imágenes profanadas y destruidas
Los Obispos de entonces resumieron así la situación: se trata a la Iglesia, no como a persona jurídica respetada, sino como a un peligro.Al llegar la guerra, la Iglesia recobró su libertad en la zona nacional. En la llamada zona roja se procedió desde el primer momento a su destrucción. La Iglesia deja de existir como institución pública reconocida. Lo que subsiste de su actividad es clandestino, especialmente en las grandes urbes, que facilitan el ocultamiento.*





*Quema del Colegio Ntra. Sra. de las Maravillas de los Hnos. de la Salle
Los grupos revolucionarios –socialistas, comunistas, anarquistas-, continuando lo que inició en 1934 la revolución organizada por el partido socialista, en Asturias, realizaron en forma premeditada una destrucción sistemática: con exhibición e impunidad y en gran medida como instrumentos del Estado o detentadores de su poder. Si la intensidad fue mayor en el año 1936, los efectos, con nuevas amenazas y no pocas víctimas, continuaron hasta el fin*





*Templos destruidos y profanados
Se interrumpió todo culto público, toda predicación, toda publicación, toda institución y asociación religiosa. Se inutilizaron para su destino todos los edificios (iglesias, conventos, seminarios, etc.), se profanaron, se convirtieron en almacenes, mercados, cuarteles…Se quemaron o destrozaron muchas iglesias y la mayor parte de los retablos, imágenes, altares. Se requisó o dispersó el ajuar litúrgico, con pérdidas de decenas de millares de obras del patrimonio artístico. Se saquearon o incendiaron numerosos archivos y se expoliaron bibliotecas.*





*Detención del Cardenal Segura
Los sacerdotes y religiosos fueron acosados con voluntad de exterminio. Entre los religiosos, principalmente, los varones; pero algunas de las víctimas más tempranas fueron religiosas de clausura, como las Carmelitas de Guadalajara, declaradas Mártires por la Santa Sede. Bastaba ser sacerdote para ser asesinado, casi siempre sin apariencia de juicio y en muchísimos casos con crueldad horrenda*





*Iglesia de las Madres Salesas
Un jefe revolucionario afirmó en agosto de 1936: “El problema de la Iglesia…nosotros lo hemos resuelto yendo a la raíz. Hemos suprimido sus sacerdotes, las iglesias y el culto”. “La Iglesia ha sido completamente aniquilada”.*





*Profanación de tumbas y cadáveres
Se salvaron de morir únicamente los que lograron esconderse o los que, como presos, se beneficiaron de la moderación de algunos funcionarios.*





*Parodia de milicianos. Los que iban a llevar a España a la libertad…
Pasada la tormenta, y ajustados los recuentos de víctimas se comprobó que habían sido sacrificados trece obispos (no se salvó ninguno de los que permanecieron en la zona, excepto un ciego hospitalizado), y unos siete mil sacerdotes y religiosos, lo que equivale, como promedio, a un tercio del total del Clero en la zona republicana, alcanzando en algunas diócesis casi la mitad.
Al Clero hay que añadir decenas de miles de seglares, asesinados sólo por su condición de católicos piadosos o miembros de asociaciones apostólicas, sin contar los ejecutados por razones más directamente políticas.*
Fuente


----------



## I. de A. (24 Sep 2019)

*Franco no fue un asesino: los condenados a muerte lo fueron por sentencia dictada por Consejos de Guerra – Javier Paredes*
*Las sentencias con pena de muerte fueron 30.000, de las que sólo se ejecutaron 20.000.*





Javier Paredes
Todos los los ejecutados en la etapa de Franco tenían delitos de sangre, como autores o inductores y no hubo genocidio 
Televisión Española pasa una mala racha, su audiencia se cae a pedazos cada día. Sin embargo, yo, hasta el miércoles pasado por la mañana, no había visto con claridad el motivo de tan estrepitoso descenso de telespectadores. Ya era de sobra conocido el sectarismo con el que Rosa María Mateodirige TVE, pero ese día descubrí que la dosis de ignorancia con la que aliñan sus programas es todavía superior al sectarismo.
La mañana del miércoles, Xavier Fortes, director y presentador del programa _Los desayunos de TVE_, tuvo el arrojo de pisar el rabo al león después de muerto…, y arremetió contra Franco. Adoptó una pose graciosilla, para soltar un chiste sin gracia y cargó de frente contra la sintaxis, con una frase en la que no acertó a colocar ni una palabra en su sitio, lo que ya tiene su aquel, porque solo tiene cuatro su enunciado:
—”Mandaba el general bastante”.
Fue así como Xavier Fortes dio paso a un ingeniero llamado Antonio Papell, al que hace ya mucho tiempo el favor de Pío Cabanillas le recolocó como periodista, y en ese oficio sigue como intruso. Antonio Papell pertenece al gremio de los que el poder les ha llevado tan en volandas, que no les ha hecho falta estudiar para opinar de lo que se tercie. Y como la ignorancia es muy atrevida, Antonio Papell soltó un par de melonadas al referirse a la Segunda Guerra Mundial, y a continuación mostró esta perla, que transcribo literalmente:
“En España se puede elogiar el franquismo con la mayor naturalidad. Cuando a mí me parece que podría calificarse de genocidio, ya no la Guerra Civil en sí misma, que fue un conflicto muy confuso, sino el asesinato, y lo digo con la palabra correcta, de 50.000 personas después de la Guerra Civil. Eso, a mi juicio es un genocidio. Defender esto, a mí me parece que debería estar, por lo menos penado”.
Desde luego que lo que Antonio Papell llama el conflicto de la Guerra Civil española es tan confuso, como el coreano o el japonés, si no se estudian. Pero matizo y sostengo que saber lo que ocurrió en la Guerra Civil Española está más a nuestro alcance que hablar esos dos idiomas orientales, porque los libros publicados sobre la Guerra Civil se cuentan por muchos miles. Y como se decía en aquel programa de la tele de mis años jóvenes: “todo está en los libros”, pero el problema es que hay que leerlos.


> Todos los que fueron ejecutados tenían delitos de sangre, como autores o inductores



Antonio Papell o no ha leído nada de la Guerra Civil o, si lo ha leído, lo ha hecho con poco aprovechamiento, ya que por lo que dice no tiene ni repajolera idea de lo que ocurrió ni en la Guerra Civil ni en la posguerra.
Así es que, para empezar por su orden, podría leer lo que ha escrito un periodista de verdad como Miguel Platón, que describe clara y documentadamente lo sucedido solo en los cuatro primeros días de la guerra, a lo que Miguel Platón dedica casi setecientas páginas en su libro titulado _Así comenzó la Guerra Civil_. Y si le recomiendo el libro de Miguel Platón es por salvar la profesión de periodista, donde hay personas trabajadoras y estudiosas como él, que no tienen tiempo para cultivar ningún melonar.
Es más, entre los historiadores universitarios se tiene constancia del ejemplar trabajo de archivo que está llevando a cabo Miguel Platón, que desmiente la afirmación de que Franco fue un genocida que asesinó —como dice Antonio Papell— a 50.000 personas. En ámbitos académicos es de sobra conocido que Miguel Platón lleva mucho tiempo y tiene muy avanzada su investigación, en la que está analizando las 30.000 sentencias de penas de muerte dictadas por los Consejos de Guerra a partir del 1 de abril de 1939. Sigo con atención lo que está haciendo y sé que Miguel Platón está elaborando una amplia base de datos muy minuciosa, nombre por nombre, apellido por apellido, en la que se anota todas las circunstancias de aquellas decisiones judiciales.
Así es que como Antonio Papell tardará todavía unos meses en enterarse de lo ocurrido en la Guerra Civil, si es que se aplica desde ahora a la tarea, porque lo de la lectura de libros lleva su tiempo, voy a ayudarle a familiarizarse con la verdad, desmintiendo los errores en los que ha incurrido en la televisión de Rosa María Mateo.
En primer lugar, Franco no fue ningún asesino, ni provocó ningún genocidio. Los condenados a muerte lo fueron por sentencia dictada por Consejos de Guerra, que procedieron con garantías para los procesados a los que condenaron a muerte. Y conviene recordar que, por entonces, la pena de muerte estaba vigente en muchos países con regímenes democráticos. Sin ir más lejos, nuestros vecinos, los franceses, abolieron la pena de muerte en 1981.
Tampoco es cierto, como dice Antonio Papell, que muriresen 50.000 personas por haber sido condenadas a muerte. Al día de hoy, la cifra correspondiente a “ejecuciones judiciales”, entre los años 1939 a 1950 es la de 22.641; este dato procede de la investigación de Carlos Fernández Santander, que proporciona los números año a año en un estudio realizado sin prejuicios. Lo que no sabemos todavía con exactitud es el número de condenas de muerte dictadas por los Consejos de Guerra. Eso lo sabremos cuando Miguel Platón concluya su trabajo, aunque de momento me ha informado que en números redondos las sentencias con pena de muerte fueron unas 30.000, de las que solo se ejecutaron 20.000, porque Franco conmutó las otras 10.000. Pero acabaremos sabiendo exactamente cuántas sentencias se dictaron, cuántas se ejecutaron y cuántas se conmutaron, porque Miguel Platón es de los que no no se dejan nada en la mesa del archivo, se lee hasta las miguitas de papel de los expedientes.


> Las verdaderas víctimas fueron las personas asesinadas por los condenados en los Consejos de Guerra



El que de cada tres penas de muerte, una se conmutara, hace ver las garantías con las que se procedió en aquellos años. Según el estudio de Miguel Platón, en los miles de expedientes que ya ha consultado, se comprueba que cuando no había delitos de sangre, la pena se conmutaba. De manera que todos los que fueron ejecutados tenían delitos de sangre por haber sido autores o inductores.
Y sabemos que hubo también condenados a muerte con delitos de sangre, a quienes se les cambió esa condena por la de prisión, como le ocurrió “al matacuras”, según cuentaAlberto Bárcena en su desmitificador libro sobre el Valle de los Caídos.
Así pues, las verdaderas víctimas fueron las personas asesinadas por los condenados en los Consejos de Guerra. Y en este caso sí que sus actos procede calificarlos de asesinatos y no como acciones de guerra, porque todos los condenados a muerte les quitaron a esas víctimas la vida sin ningún juicio previo.
Y, además, otra de las circunstancias que pone de manifiesto la documentación es que muchos de los crímenes se cometieron con una crueldad tremenda. Yo mismo he contado en un artículo anterior el caso de Carmen, Rosa y Magdalena Fradera Ferragutcasas. Las tres eran hermanas, naturales de Riudarenas (Gerona) y las tres habían profesado como Misioneras del Corazón de María. Tenían respectivamente 41, 36 y 34 años. El 19 de julio de 1936 abandonaron su convento de Mataró y se refugiaron en una casa de Riudarenas, pero fueron detenidas el 25 de septiembre y las trasladadan a Cabanyes, en el término de Lloret de Mar. La noche del 26 se las llevaron al lugar llamado L`Hostalet, donde había un bosque que estaba a 7 kilómetros de Lloret de Mar y allí las desnudaron, después sus verdugos las violaron y, a continuación, las penetraron con palos por la vagina y, por último, y como muestra de desprecio a su virginidad consagrada, las introdujeron de un golpe los cañones de sus pistolas hasta la empuñadura, les desgarraron sus entrañas otra vez más y apretaron el gatillo.
Entre los expedientes recogidos por Miguel Platón, y que ha tenido la gentileza de enseñarme, se documenta lo sucedido en Cortes de la Frontera (Málaga). En los primeros meses de la guerra, al aproximarse las tropas nacionales a esa localidad, quemaron la cárcel donde había más de 100 personas. Sellaron las puertas para que nadie pudiera salir y el edifico ardió durante la noche. Cuando al día siguiente se sofocó el incendio, los asesinos comprobaron que todavía había dentro 33 personas vivas en un estado verdaderamente calamitoso. A 29 de ellos les fusilaron y a los otros cuatro les ataron a unos árboles, les rociaron con gasolina y les prendieron fuego.
Los casos recogidos por Miguel Platón estremecen, como la actuación de aquel asesino, que después de fusilar a su víctima, le corto la cabeza con un hacha y se la llevó a la viuda para la que viera… Y en otros casos, suscitan la admiración como el caso de la maestra de Hornachuelos (Córdoba) a la que se le ofreció la posibilidad de salvar su vida si gritaba ¡Viva Rusia! Se negó, y gritó ¡Viva España! y ¡Viva Cristo Rey!, por lo que la acribillaron a balazos y la arrojaron a una mina de 300 metros de profundidad.


----------



## I. de A. (24 Sep 2019)

*Rafael Albertí, torturador durante la guerra civil – Javier Giral Palasí*





Escrito por Javier Giral Palasí para el libro “Contra la Manipulación de la Izquierda”. 
En agosto de 2009, el Mundo entrevistaba al religioso Antonio Hortelano a sus 90 años de edad. Le habían diagnosticado un cáncer terminal, le quedaba un mes de vida y estaba a punto de publicar las memorias de su dilatada existencia como agente secreto del Vaticano y del Mossad. Al referirse a Alberti dijo: “_Metía a los prisioneros en cabinas de teléfonos con las paredes electrificadas con alta tensión_”. 
Unas declaraciones que no nos extrañan, pues van en la línea de lo que se ha venido sabiendo de Rafael Alberti en los últimos años sobre su papel en la Guerra Civil Española. Basta recordar que este poeta fue Secretario político de la Alianza de Intelectuales Antifascistas, cuyo trabajo fue más allá del “ámbito cívico-cultural” y de las labores de propaganda, como afirmaba el poeta comunista que siempre militó en el PCE, sino que más bien se ocupó personalmente de la represión de muchos intelectuales, y no sólo intelectuales, que no habían cometido ningún delito salvo el no simpatizar con la revolución del Frente Popular. 
La llamada Alianza de Intelectuales Antifascistas en agosto de 1936 dio paso al Comité de Depuración formado por Maroto, Luengo, Abril y el propio Rafael Alberti, cuya labor era “depurar” a todos los personajes del mundo de la cultura que considerase aquel comité sanguinario, basta recordar que consideraban “fascistas” a todos los que no fueran izquierdistas. Para saber cómo actuaban los defensores de la “cultura, la libertad y la democracia” de estos Comités de depuración basta leer la carta que el profesor Manuel García Morente publicó en París el 23 de octubre de 1936 después de escapar de Madrid: 
_ “A poco supe confidencialmente que se había constituido una comisión de depuración (tal era la palabra usada) al profesorado de Universidad. Esa comisión propuso la cesantía de varios catedráticos de la Facultad de Filosofía y Letras. La lista iba encabezada con mi nombre. Los comisionados consideraban urgente el sacrificio de mi persona. En virtud de la comisión llamada depuradora, mi nombre iba a ser publicado como cesante y mi persona entregada a las ruines pasiones de los asesinos; hube de pensar en la necesidad de abandonar Madrid”._
Este poeta, Rafael Alberti, tan venerado por los _gili-progres_ de la “desmemoria histérica”, tuvo una columna en el periódico ABC incautado por el Frente Popular, que se llamaba nada más explícito que “A paseo”, con lo que en la España revolucionaria entonces significaba, en ella se indicaba los intelectuales que habían de ser apartados y asesinados. 
Más sentido fue el testimonio de Alfonso Ussía, ante el silencio pasmoso del rebaño de la actual inquisición artística sobre las declaraciones respecto a Rafael Alberti del religioso-espía, Antonio Hortelano. Ussía añadió como el poeta gaditano no movió ni un dedo para sacar de la cheka y salvar la vida a su abuelo, el intelectual Pedro Muñoz Seca, a pesar de los constantes requerimientos de su hermano, Vicente Alberti, y que tenía amistad con la familia Muñoz Seca pues también era del Puerto de Santa María. 
Para rematar este artículo veamos el “espíritu democrático” de Alberti leyendo unos versos dedicados al genocida Stalin, que como todo el mundo sabe era otro demócrata de toda la vida, además de un defensor de las libertades y del género humano. Dice así: 

“José Stalin ha muerto
Padre y maestro y camarada
Quiero llorar, quiero cantar
Que el agua clara me ilumine
Que tu alma clara me ilumine
En esta noche que te vas”


----------



## I. de A. (24 Sep 2019)

*La Ley de Memoria Histórica impide abrir la fosa común con las víctimas del bombardeo de Cabra*
*Sólo contempla los enterramientos clandestinos, no oficiales, y nunca de víctimas del bando republicano*




Una calle de Cabra con una casa destrozada por el bombardeo de 1938 – CRIS VELASCO / ARCHIVO DE LA BIBLIOTECA NACIONAL
Luis Miranda
@Luis_JMiranda
CórdobaActualizado:08/11/2018 11:35h
*NOTICIAS RELACIONADAS*

El bombardeo de cabra
El bombardeo de Cabra por el bando republicano en 1938, en imágenes
¿Hay más de medio centenar de personas condenadas a reposar para siempre en una fosa común, sin que haya ninguna herramienta legal para sacarlos de donde están? Según la norma actual, parece que la mitad de los muertos en elbombardeo de Cabra del 7 de noviembre de 1938, enterrados conjuntamente en el cementerio de la ciudad de la Subbética, no se pueden mover de donde están.
Un día después de la tragedia que acabaría llegando hasta los 109 muertos en las semanas siguientes, Cabra se dispuso a enterrar a los muertos y apenas había medios y lugares para hacerlo. Muchos pueblos vecinos ayudaron con comida, material sanitario y médicos, yLucena, además de eso, envió ataúdes, que eran necesarios para afrontar lo que había sucedido. A los muertos se les enterró en una fosa común en el cementerio municipal, que entonces quedó en una de las zonas finales, junto a una pared. No hubo otra forma.
*Promovido por las autoridades*
El profesor Antonio Arrabal, autor del libro «El bombardeo de Cabra: el Guernica de la Subbética», que publicó la editorial Sarriá y del que pronto llegará la tercera edición, intentó que los caídos aquel día tuvieran una sepultura más digna, pero no lo consiguió. Forma parte de la Comisión de Memoria Histórica de Cabra y allí planteó que se pudiese abrir aquella fosa para buscar un lugar mejor, pero la respuesta fue que la Ley de Memoria Histórica, que a esas horas buscaba abrir fosas en toda España, no lo permitía por sus características.

Una placa con los nombres y una cruz es el recuerdo en el cementerio de Cabra
Aquella, recuerda el autor, no es una fosa clandestina, realizada después de un fusilamiento en una cuenta, sino oficial, en un terreno municipal, y promovida por las mismas autoridades. «Y además está el hecho de que no son víctimas de la represión franquista, que es para lo que se hace la Ley de Memoria Histórica», sino de personas que murieron por una acción de la aviación gubernamental. Pero él lo tiene claro: «Son también víctimas de la Guerra Civil y se da por hecho que son sólo las que padecieron el franquismo».
Se colocó una lápida con los nombres de los fallecidos y hasta allí se trasladó una cruz que había estado junto al colegio de las Madres Escolapias, donde los «katiuskas» del ejército republicano descargaron la primera de las bombas con las que sembraron Cabra de muerte y destrucción de las 7.27 horas de la mañana de aquel 7 de noviembre de 1938.
Origen: La Ley de Memoria Histórica impide abrir la fosa común con las víctimas del bombardeo de Cabra


----------



## I. de A. (24 Sep 2019)

*Periodistas asesinados por los milicianos del gobierno de Lluis Companys, ERC*





Baró Bonet, José. Director de El Correo. Asesinado el 5-8-1936.
Barón Bonet, Miguel. Redactor de El Correo. Asesinado el 20-8-1936.
Batallá Catá, Martín. Redactor de El Diario de Gerona. Asesinado el 31-10-1936.
Bernat Guixà, Ramón. Redactor de Terra Ferma. Asesinado el 25-8-1936.
Boquera, Juan. Redactor de Avui publicado en Reus. Asesinado.
Bueno Bengoechea, Manuel. Periodista asesinado el 11-8-1936.
Capdevila Durán, Juan. Periodista de El Matí. Asesinado el 13-9-1936.
Caylá Grau, Tomás. Director de Juventud. Asesinado el 13-8-1936.
Chavarría Aguilar, José. Redactor del Diario de Lérida. Asesinado en 1936.
Condal Fontova, José. Redactor de Terra Ferma. Asesinado el 15-9-1936.
Cruells Aragonés, Luis de. Redactor de El Correo de Tortosa. Asesinado el 24-9-1936.
Domingo Soler, José Mª. Redactor de La Cruz. Asesinado.
Capdevila, Tomás. Redactor de Avui publicado en Reus. Asesinado.
Espinosa de los Monteros, Enrique. Redactor de Las Noticias. Asesinado.
Gómez Martorell, José. Director del Semanario Católico. Asesinado.
Farfán de los Godos, Carlos. Corresponsal de la Agencia Fabra. Asesinado.
Millán González, José. Redactor del Diario del Comercio de Barcelona. Asesinado.
Estrem Fa, Salvador. Redactor de Avui. Asesinado el 14-9-1936.
Fábregas Aran, Salvador. Redactor del Diario de Lérida. Asesinado el 26-7-1936.
Forner Reverté, Agustín. Redactor del Diario de Lérida. Asesinado el 25-7-1936.
Juncosa Vilanova, Manuel. Redactor de Avui. Asesinado el 10-12-36.
Marín Sanalot, Atilano. Fotógrafo y redactor de El Correo Catalán. Asesinado el 5-10-1936.
Martorell Camí, Modesto. Redactor de El Correo de Lérida. Asesinado el 25-8-1936.
Monravá Martorell, Juan. Redactor de La Cruz. Asesinado el 25-8-1936.
Morante Chic, José Mª. Colaborador periodístico de Lérida. Asesinado el 25-8-1936.
Mur Brull, Enrique. Redactor jefe de El Correo de Tortosa. Asesinado el 5-8-1936.
Murga Llopis, Fernando. Redactor de El Popular de Barcelona. Asesinado.
Niubó Casanelles, Jaime. Redactor de El Diario de Lérida. Asesinado el 27-11-1936.
Pagés García, José Mª. Director de La Voz de Tarragona. Asesinado el 23-11-1936.
Piñol Aguiló, Luis. Redactor de Avui. Asesinado el 1-11-1936.
Planas Martí, José Mª. Periodista. Asesinado el 25-8-1936.
Puig Estapé, Pedro. Redactor del Diario de Comercio de Barcelona. Asesinado.
Recasens Ros, Juan. Redactor. Redactor del Diario de Lérida. Asesinado el 15-11-1936.
Rico Ariza, Estanislao. Redactor de El Correo Catalán. Asesinado el 26-11-1936.
Sáenz de Barés, Pedro. Redactor de El Correo Catalán. Asesinado en septiembre de 1936.
Solé Companys, José. Sacerdote y redactor de El Correo Catalán. Asesinado el 25-7-1936.
Solé Montardit, José. Propietario de El Correo de Lérida. Asesinado el 25-7-1936.
Temporal Ponce, Ángel. Periodista. Asesinado el 23-8-1936.
Tuset Arbonés, Juan. Redactor de La Cruz. Asesinado el 28-11-1936.
Roca Domingo, Estanislao. Redactor de El Semanario Católico. Asesinado el 14-9-1936.
Rubio Benach, Jaime. Redactor de Terra Ferma. Asesinado el 2-2-1937.
Suárez Bravo y de Olalde, Francisco. Redactor del Diario de Barcelona. Asesinado el 14-3-1937.
Badía Casanovas, Antonio. Periodista asesinado el 27-2-1937.
Guasch Giménez, Ricardo. Redactor de La Tarde de Tarragona. Asesinado el 30-1-1939.
Ferré Guasch, Salvador. Redactor de La Voz de Tarragona. Asesinado el 16-1-1939.
Vilatimó Costa, Miguel. Redactor de La Cruz. Asesinado el 26-9-1936.
11 NOV 2018VERDADESOFENDEN


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Sep 2019)

*Los franquistas EXTERMINARON a 6 miembros de la FAMILIA LARAÑO de Granada en 1936*




Trinidad Capeli Guerrero era madre de Eloísa, Trinidad, Rafael, Rosario y José Laraño Capeli. Miguel Gutiérrez Gil era marido de su hija Eloísa. Toda la familia fue fusilada en los primeros meses de la guerra civil. Solo se salvó del fusilamiento familiar su hija Trini, por la influencia de la abuela de Enrique, su novio, cocinera en la casa de un alto mando militar.
El marido de Trinidad Capeli la había abandonado, los 6 hijos del matrimonio quedaron a su cargo. Trinidad era una Madre Coraje, que no se arredraba ante ninguna situación, crió a sus hijos desde su puesto de pescado, con esa fuerza de las mujeres andaluzas, que entienden su responsabilidad de Madres sin dejar las riendas del hogar donde reinaba la armonía.
Trinidad era de ideología libertaria, el primer mandamiento era la solidaridad, para todo necesitado que se le acercara, era conocida su acendrada conciencia social. Iba siempre a la cabeza de las manifestaciones de su sindicato, la CNT. Trinidad junto a sus hijas, que se tocaban con un gorro frigio, abanderadas con un rotundo “¡Viva la República! participaron en la conmemoración del 14 de abril de 1931, que se dirigió a la plaza de la Mariana en homenaje a Mariana de Pineda, aquella mujer que había muerto por la libertad. Nunca le faltaron las flores y corona de laurel de Trinidad.
La persecución y el exterminio llevado a cabo por los sublevados del 18 de julio de 1936, contaba con la complicidad del Ejército, la Falange y la Iglesia católica, para la desatada captura del rojo/a, bajo el terror de la violencia, el saqueo y la venganza. La familia Laraño reunía suficientes méritos para estar en las infamantes listas de los criminales. En los primeros días de agosto detuvieron en su casa a sus hijas Rosario y Trini, después fueron a por Eloísa, que traía en brazos a su niña Encarnita, de 27 meses, hija del taxista Miguel Gutiérrez Gil. Todas fueron a la prisión de mujeres. Eloísa sabía que su hermana Trini se salvaría, y le entregó a su hija, pidiéndole que la criara como suya. Rosario, la menor, de 17 años, no tuvo suerte aunque su novio era militar, cuando fueron a pedirle ayuda, negó conocer a su novia.
Trinidad, la madre y sus dos hijas, Eloísa y Rosario fueron fusiladas el 31 de agosto, y sus cadáveres aparecieron en el Camino Viejo del Cementerio. Los hombres estaban en la Prisión Central, por las mismas fechas fueron fusilados, al parecer en Víznar.
Para Trini, la conmoción de haber visto a su madre y hermanas salir hacia la muerte la marcó para toda su vida. Se le borró la sonrisa, se le cayó el pelo, su juventud murió en las mazmorras de Torres Bermejas, donde enfermó del corazón. Después fue trasladada al convento-cárcel de San Gregorio custodiada por monjas carcelarias. Miles de niños perdieron su identidad en conventos, orfanatos, reformatorios o dados en adopción a familias adictas al régimen. Encarnita la hija de Eloísa y Miguel fue entregada a la madre de Enrique, novio de Trini, hasta que ella salió del convento-cárcel. Años más tarde, se casó con su novio. Encarnita vivió amorosamente junto a ellos, llamándoles padres. La pesadilla de Trini, durante muchos años fue el temor de que le quitaran a su niña.
Tras asesinar a los padres Republicanos, los franquistas destrozaron la infancia de sus hijos, que debían de expiar la conducta de sus progenitores. A los 5 años llevaron a Encarnita externa a un colegio de monjas, para hacer méritos de arrepentimiento. La ponían de rodillas, “mira, estas aquí por roja”, y le insistían que no importaba que hubieran fusilado a sus padres, a su abuela, a sus tíos. La madre de Trinidad Laraño Cano, huérfana de José Laraño, se fue a Madrid con su hija, pues se volvía como loca en Granada al cruzarse en la calle con los asesinos de su marido. El drama de los Laraño ha crecido con la sombra de aquella exterminación familiar.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Sep 2019)

*ATROCIDADES franquistas contra los presos REPUBLICANOS del Campo de CONCENTRACIÓN de Castuera (Badajoz)*




Los franquistas establecieron un campo de concentración en la población extremeña de Castuera, donde requetés, legionarios, y sobre todo guardias civiles y falangistas eliminaron selectivamente a dirigentes obreros, políticos y sindicales significados con la República. La violencia continuada tenía un mismo objetivo, el asesinato de los Republicanos más prominentes y la generación durante mucho tiempo de un miedo que cercenó la disidencia. La construcción del campo fue realizada por los prisioneros sometidos a rígidas normas, transportaron los materiales, levantaron barracones, construyeron nidos de ametralladoras, excavaron zanjas, erigieron alambradas, todo ello con escasas y rudimentarias herramientas. Dependiendo de las fechas, en el campo hubo entre 5.000 y 15.000 concentrados.
En los barracones se hacinaban entre 60 y 70 prisioneros como sardinas en lata. No había ningún mobiliario, ni sillas, catres, jergones de paja. Dormían en el suelo de tierra, acostados unos sobre otros, con pocas mantas. La alimentación insuficiente, una sola toma diaria, un rancho frío de escaso pan negro y una sardina, rara vez un puñado de garbanzos, o cuando ni siquiera comían, escasa también el agua. “..teníamos tanta hambre que un día entramos en zona de cocinas…nos molieron a palos, mataron a un pobre muchacho, que comía en el suelo, de un garrotazo en la nuca..”. La subalimentación crónica supuso incluso la muerte.
Las condiciones higiénicas eran terribles, el hacinamiento, la imposibilidad de asearse, ropa harapienta, obligación de realizar por las noches las necesidades dentro del barracón. La insalubridad y extenuación provocaron la extensión de enfermedades, cuadros de estreñimiento y diarrea crónica, la aparición de pulgas, piojos, ratas y con ellos el tifus, la sarna, brotes de viruela. 
Los falangistas ejercieron violencia, vejaciones, malos tratos, asesinatos sistemáticos o discrecionales, humillaciones y brutales palizas durante todo el período de funcionamiento del campo. Era muy frecuente el chantaje sexual a las familiares de los prisioneros: “..con las mujeres, pobrecitas, abusaban de ellas, los guardias les decían yo te saco a tu marido, sí…los falangistas entraban con la garrotilla trillando a palos..los sargentos se divertían pegando, nos tiraban con los palos de los picos…Al alcalde de Puebla de Alcocer dijeron que no lo mataban, pero le rompieron la médula…a un prisionero lo mató un centinela, el pobrecito vio llegar por la carretera de Castuera a su madre, saltó por la ventana y un centinela le pegó el tiro..”. El criminal protagonismo de los falangistas solo se comprende en un ámbito bajo jurisdicción castrense, con el consentimiento e incluso la incitación de las autoridades militares.
El clima de terror, violencia y arbitrariedad existente en el campo, da cuenta de los métodos envilecedores y brutales de sus represores. Las sacas se realizaban sin constancia oficial y casi siempre por la noche. Se elaboraban las listas de los que se debía “eliminar”, posteriormente los falangistas pasaban por los barracones “sacando” a los elegidos, lo hacían 3 noches a la semana, los prisioneros elegidos eran trasladados a diferentes zonas cercanas, entre ellas el cementerio de Castuera, donde eran asesinados y enterrados en fosas comunes, como a José González Bravo, último alcalde republicano de Zafra, de lo que se jactaron sus verdugos
“..fueron muchos los prisioneros a por los que iban los falangistas, vi cómo del barracón de al lado sacaban y los fusilaban…los falangistas de Castuera buscaban a individuos conocidos, se presentaban en las puertas de los barracones, alumbrándose con linternas, se los llevaban y ya no volvíamos a saber de ellos…de mi barracón se llevaron a 5 en una sola noche…los que fusilaban eran falangistas…íbamos a arreglar unos caminos que iban para Castuera, veíamos las zanjas hechas, y al día siguiente cuando íbamos por allí a arreglar eso, ya veíamos un trozo grande que lo habían tapado..”.
Otra técnica de “eliminación” masiva fue la cuerda india, grupos de prisioneros atados unos a otros con sogas por la cintura en largas filas, eran empujados a culatazos a las bocas de las minas próximas, donde eran arrojados arrastrándose entre sí: “..en medio de terribles sufrimientos, los presos recibían desde lo alto bombas de mano y ráfagas de metralla que acababan con sus vidas…sentíamos los lamentos de los compañeros al caer, era horrible…tras las explosiones, todo quedaba en silencio..”.
De modo paralelo y fundida con la represión falangista, se desarrolló por las autoridades militares una represión “legal”, auspiciada por los propios mandos, los consejos de guerra. De forma menos estridente, pero más regular fueron eliminados numerosos prisioneros. Los izquierdistas más destacados fueron ejecutados de forma abrumadora en farsas militares judiciales. Esta “negra noche”, que se dio por igual en toda España, se tornaba doblemente terrible en los espacios cerrados de las zonas rurales como Extremadura, donde el control persistente de la Guardia Civil, el alcalde, el terrateniente, el párroco de turno, los falangistas, los propios convecinos, unas veces por temor, otras por convicción y otras por interés, condujo a un vacío social que rayaba el racismo ideológico.
La Asociación Memorial Campo de Concentración de Castuera (Amecadec) ha publicado un *listado* con los nombres de al menos 266 personas víctimas de los franquistas, y que figura en el *monumento memorial* construido en el cementerio de la localidad.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Sep 2019)




----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Sep 2019)

María Topete interrogando a una reclusa en la cárcel de mujeres de Ventas (Madrid, España) 

Descendiente de una aristocrática familia de marinos, a María Topete le abrieron las puertas de la cárcel de Ventas su currículo de persona “honorabilísima”, el ser una fervorosa católica y el tener ideología derechista de toda la vida. Entró como funcionaria, pese a carecer de preparación alguna en ese campo.

Llegó a ser directora de la Prisión de Madres Lactantes de Madrid. Su objetivo allí era reducir al máximo el contacto entre madres e hijos, “impedir que los niños mamaran la leche comunista”. Como dice Victoria Carrasco, “Tenía a los niños todo el día en el patio, tanto si hacía frío como si hacía calor, y a las madres no nos dejaban coger a los niños aunque tuvieran hambre, estuvieran sucios o lloraran”.

Petra Cuevas, cuya hija murió de bronquitis porque María Topete impidió que la viese un médico, lo corrobora: “Era horrible, tú veías a tu hijo llorando y no podías hacer nada”.

La Topete -como la llamaban las reclusas-, quiso convertirse en el brazo ejecutor de las ideas de Antonio Vallejo-Nájera, militar y psiquiatra al servicio del franquismo, que pensaba que el ser “rojo” venía dado por un defecto genético y que dejó para la posteridad perlas como éstas:

"La idea de las íntimas relaciones entre marxismo e inferioridad mental ya la habíamos expuesto anteriormente en otros trabajos. La comprobación de nuestras hipótesis tiene enorme trascendencia político social, pues si militan en el marxismo de preferencia psicópatas antisociales, como es nuestra idea, la segregación de estos sujetos desde la infancia, podría liberar a la sociedad de plaga tan terrible".

"A la mujer se le atrofia la inteligencia como las alas a las mariposas de la isla de Kerguelen, ya que su misión en el mundo no es la de luchar en la vida, sino acunar la descendencia de quien tiene que luchar por ella".

"La raza es espíritu. España es espíritu. La Hispanidad es espíritu... Por eso hemos de impregnarnos de Hispanidad... para comprender nuestras esencias raciales y diferenciar nuestra raza de las extrañas. Este espíritu lo definía como "militarismo social, que quiere decir orden, disciplina, sacrificio personal, puntualidad en el servicio, porque la redoma militar encierra esencias puras de virtudes sociales, fortaleza corporal y espiritual". Y para mejorar la raza era necesaria "la militarización de la escuela, de la Universidad, del taller, del café, del teatro, de todos los ámbitos sociales".

En su afán de separar a los niños de sus madres para evitar que fuesen contaminados por el marxismo, María Topete los entregaba en adopción a familias pudientes afectas al régimen o a seminarios y conventos, donde quedaban condenados a convertirse en curas y monjas.

Murió en el año 2000 a la edad de 100 años.


----------



## Linthor (25 Sep 2019)

*Las checas de la II República: así asesinaban los socialistas, y otros republicanos, durante la Guerra Civil*

*Hay quien cree que las checas eran una franquicia que Stalin concedió al Partido Comunista de España. Pero eso no fue así. De 349 checas que había en Madrid, 49 eran del PSOE.*

*Los socialistas están promocionando la fantasía de que ellos crearon una Segunda República democrática y hasta lúdica, que funcionó sin problema alguno hasta que Franco vino a estropearles la fiesta.






García Atadell, quien regentaba dos checas: una en la calle de La Montera y otra en la calle Marqués de Cubas *

Pero como esta versión ni enfervoriza ni convence a quien tenga dos dedos de frente, *Pedro Sánchez* ha echado mano del tercer método de *Juan Negrín*, que, como él, también fue socialista y presidente del Gobierno: “Tres sistemas poseemos para hacer que los demás quieran lo que el Gobierno quiere: enfervorizarles, convencerles y, si estos dos recursos resultan insuficientes, aterrorizarles. El terror es también un medio legítimo de gobierno, cuando se trata de la salvación del país”. De manera que, siguiendo las enseñanzas de su predecesor, ahora Pedro Sánchez ha vestido al terror de *Comisión de la Verdad*.

Lo de Juan Negrín no era un modo de hablar, porque su tercer sistema se concretó en esta palabra: *checa*. Realidad que nada tiene que ver con el pretendido régimen democrático y lúdico que nunca existió en la Segunda República. Y como el que no sabe su historia —bien porque no la haya estudiado, bien porque haya estudiado la falsa, que para el caso es lo mismo— está condenado a repetirla, vamos a contar el régimen de terror que instalaron los socialistas antaño, no sea que hogaño vayamos a tropezar en la misma piedra.

La checa fue el término con el que se designó a la sanguinaria policía soviética creada tras la Revolución de Octubre de 1917. Por este motivo, hay quien cree erróneamente que lo de las checas eran una franquicia que Stalin concedió al Partido Comunista de España. Pues eso no fue así, porque como ha escrito el especialista de la Guerra Civil, el historiador *Ángel David Martín Rubio*, “las checas no son una organización exclusiva del Partido Comunista, sino de todas las organizaciones activas en la zona republicana. El uso del término es un indicio más del alto grado alcanzado por la influencia soviética en el caso de la revolución española”.

*Las checas fueron cárceles privadas controladas por los partidos políticos, también el PSOE, y organizaciones de izquierda, donde se torturaba y se asesinaba*

Las checas fueron cárceles privadas controladas por los partidos políticos y las organizaciones de izquierda, donde se torturaba y se asesinaba, bien dentro de la propia checa bien fuera de ella. La Causa General que se instruyó al final de la contienda, para investigar los crímenes durante la guerra, establece que solo en la ciudad de *Madrid* hubo *225 checas*. Y podría pensarse que la cifra está hinchada, por la procedencia del dato y las circunstancias del momento. Pero los *recientes estudios* elaborados por un grupo de historiadores de la Universidad del CEU, presentados en 2.000 páginas de una investigación financiada por el Ministerio de la Presidencia en la época de Rodríguez Zapatero, *establecen el número de checas de Madrid en 345*.

Hubo también otras checas en los pueblos de la provincia, lo que fue general en la zona republicana, pues ya vimos *en un artículo anterior* que hasta en Valdepeñas había una checa de nombre La Concordia, en la que a pesar de su nombre se tortura a los valdepeñeros, antes de asesinarlos. Pero en este artículo me limitaré a contar unos hechos, referidos solo a la ciudad de Madrid.

Y si a este dato de las 345 checas de la capital de España añadimos que en la ciudad de Madrid había otros 50 lugares para detenidos, además de las 23 prisiones oficiales, las 10 comisarías de distrito y los 25 lugares de ejecución donde se asesinaba a los presos, obtendremos una primera aproximación al paisaje de la represión y del terror del pretendido lúdico y democrático *Frente Popular*, en el que estaban integrados los socialistas.

De las 345 checas, los socialistas regentaban en exclusiva 49. Y en esto les ganaban los anarquistas, casi empatados con los comunistas, pues tenían el control de 90 y 89 checas respectivamente. Además, había otras 73 checas vinculadas a unidades concretas de las milicias y del ejército popular, en las que también tenían su cuota de dominio los socialistas junto con anarquistas y comunistas. Y lo mismo ocurría en los otros 44 restantes, donde se juntaban los integrantes de los distintos grupos de izquierdas, bajo el paraguas de denominaciones menos conocidas que los partidos políticos.



> *Una de las piezas más cotizadas por los sabuesos de los chequistas eran los archivos de las agrupaciones religiosas, donde figuraban los datos personales de sus componentes*


----------



## Incorrezto (25 Sep 2019)

Historias de la Guerra de España.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (25 Sep 2019)

Muerte de un maestro republicano: "Le sacaron los ojos y le cortaron los testículos"

Un vil crimen, cometido por falangistas en una aldea de Lugo, convirtió a Arximiro Rico en un mártir de la educación pública. Hombre ilustrado, encarnó el progreso en el rural gallego, sometido al poder de curas y caciques, quienes apagaron su luz.

HENRIQUE MARIÑO


Llamaron a la puerta de la casa y su madre, la noche ya encima, le rogó que no abriese la puerta. Se lo llevaron. De camino a la sierra de la Ferradura, los falangistas pararon en una taberna a abrevar y a él, mientras, lo amarraron a una argolla. Monte arriba, cabalgaron sobre su lomo. Al llegar a la cima, “le cortaron los testículos, se los metieron en la boca, le cortaron la lengua y le quitaron los ojos… Y todo eso vivo, claro”. Luego lo molieron a palos y abrieron fuego. “Eran tiros de escopeta, porque la cabeza estaba desfigurada”. Muerte de un maestro. Primero de septiembre de 1937.

“Es Arximiro, criatura única y ser colectivo, nombre gentilicio de todos los maestros escarnecidos y asesinados por la réplica fascista de Atila, que martirizó a la Galiza republicana entera”, escribe *Xosé Manuel Beiras* en uno de los prólogos de _Maestros de la República_, de María Antonia Iglesias. La periodista alumbró esta antología de mártires de la enseñanza, santos laicos a los que ningún cura rezó, tras descubrir el trágico fin de un hombre hecho a sí mismo y deshecho por otros. Lo leyó en _Arximiro Rico, luz dos humildes_, escrito a dos manos por Narciso de Gabriel y *Xosé Manuel Sarille*, quienes rescataron su figura del silencio.

“Escuché hablar de él desde pequeño, así como de su horrible muerte. Cuando iba a casa de mis padrinos, que vivían en Pol, por las noches contaban historias. Una versaba sobre una buena persona que no le había hecho nada malo a nadie. Mi padrino lamentaba aquel asesinato y se sorprendía por la carnicería. La narración fue tan contundente que siempre ha permanecido en mi memoria”, explica a _Público_ De Gabriel, decano de la Facultad de Ciencias de la Educación de A Coruña. La descripción del macabro ritual se la escuchó a *Manuel Sarille*, socialista represaliado y padre de Xosé Manuel, quien dedicó su vida a investigar el terror sembrado en Montecubeiro durante la Guerra Civil.


Aunque nada podría explicar el ensañamiento, la parroquia de Castroverde fue escenario de un luctuoso suceso que contextualiza el crimen. Un año después del golpe de 1936, dos guardias civiles a la caza de varios fugados fallecen en un tiroteo, lo que desata una feroz represión en este municipio del interior de Lugo. Una lista pone en el punto de mira a 65 inocentes, de los cuales quince son asesinados. *Arximiro Rico* da clases en una aldea de Baleira, un ayuntamiento vecino, si bien frecuenta la zona y tiene amistades con republicanos del lugar. Su cadáver fue abandonado en el límite entre ambos municipios. “Lo dejaron tirado en el monte para extender la sensación de terror”, explica a _Público_ Sarille, profesor de Historia jubilado.

Era un maestro ilustrado de origen humilde, aunque también un hombre que echaba una mano a sus vecinos: curaba a personas y animales, daba consejos sobre cultivos y repoblaciones forestales, enseñaba las cuatro reglas a niños y formaba a _escolantes_… “Pasaba por rojo, pero era un republicano centrista seguidor de *Manuel Portela Valladares*, quien estaba a la derecha de la Izquierda Republicana de Azaña”, matiza Sarille. Tampoco era un ateo, sino un creyente que había desterrado el crucifijo del aula. No daba clases de religión, mas regalaba catecismos a sus pupilos para que los leyesen en sus casas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (26 Sep 2019)

*La noche de los 80. La MATANZA de REPUBLICANOS en Teba (Málaga) por las tropas franquistas en 1937*




Teba es un municipio situado en el nordeste de Málaga, en la comarca de Guadalteba. Desde mediados del siglo XIX destacó por la importancia de su movimiento obrero. La desigualdad en la distribución de la tierra hizo que la actividad política y sindical fuera muy activa, especialmente durante la 2ª República. La presencia de la UGT y el PSOE fue relevante desde principios de siglo y durante la República se fue abriendo camino el PCE. Y fue precisamente en la revolución de octubre de 1934 cuando el pueblo alcanzó un gran protagonismo con el intento de asalto del cuartel de la Guardia Civil y la posterior represión, que supuso el procesamiento de más de 100 personas.
En las elecciones de febrero de 1936 los resultados fueron favorables al Frente Popular con el 84% de los votos, el centro y la derecha se quedaron en el 16%. El 20 de septiembre de 1936 entraron las tropas franquistas. Muchos tebeños habían huido, pero cuando cayó Málaga un gran número regresaron a Teba, creyendo el embuste de la propaganda franquista de que no habría represalias. De entre los que no volvieron a Teba, 7 terminaron colaborando con la Resistencia Francesa y fueron degollados por la locura de los campos de concentración nazis.
Según llegaban a Teba, gran parte de ellos fueron detenidos. La brutal represión comenzó en septiembre de 1936. Hubo un goteo constante de fusilamientos desde ese momento hasta un año después. El momento más duro de la represión fue en la madrugada del 24 de febrero de 1937, la “Noche de los Ochenta”, cuando fueron fusiladas 84 personas en grupos de 10, en las tapias del cementerio. Había 3 mujeres, una de 22 años, embarazada de 7 meses, que fue fusilada por haber portado la bandera republicana un 1º de Mayo. La mayoría de los fusilados no estaban señalados políticamente, ninguno tenía delitos de sangre. Los que habían tenido protagonismo habían huido.
Los vencedores arrojaron brutalmente a los fusilados, unos encima de otros, por prisas o por odio, a una inmensa fosa de 25 metros de longitud y 2 metros. Posteriormente fueron arrojadas más víctimas. Durante la exhumación de la fosa de Teba, gracias a la intervención de la Asociación para la recuperación de la Memoria Histórica de Antequera y su Comarca, fueron hallados un total de 151 cuerpos, 141 varones, 7 mujeres y 4 indeterminados. Se han hallado numerosos objetos personales, mecheros, monedas, medallas de la Virgen del Rosario patrona de Teba. La mayoría eran campesinos jóvenes, se han identificado documentalmente 140 personas. Los restos de las víctimas descansan ya en un panteón conjunto en el cementerio de Teba. El espacio ha sido declarado Lugar de la Memoria Histórica de Andalucía.


----------



## klopec (26 Sep 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *La noche de los 80. La MATANZA de REPUBLICANOS en Teba (Málaga) por las tropas franquistas en 1937*​



Repetido como es habitual, en el post de este hilo nº #199 de 22 de mayo. Copio constestación mas que nada por aburrimiento ;


En la zona de Teba hubo una batalla importante con posterioridad *a que los rojos ejecutaran a unos 30 "derechistas"* ; parte de los que hay en la fosa procedentes de los combates en el frente de Teba en los que intervinieron, entre otros, la "_Pablo Iglesias_" de Málaga; otra parte participaron en combates o asaltos anteriores como en Campillos, Antequera. *Es habitual "confundir" los caídos en combate con fusilados*_. _Propio de los embusteros que se dedican a la industria de la "_memoria".

“Al estallar la sublevación, 19 guardias civiles al mando de un oficial se encerraronen el cuartel y en él se hicieron fuertes, en espera de que les llegaran más elementos facciosos para unirse a ellos. Los sublevados no se atrevían a salir, temerosos de que el pueblo diera buena cuenta de ellos.” Enterado de lo que ocurría, el alcalde de El Campillo movilizó a un grupo de campesinos, a los que se unieron *milicianos de Teba* y de otras localidades. Se organizó el ataque al cuartel con fusilería, bombas de mano y botellas de líquidos inflamables. El ataque fue tan tremendo, que los guardias civiles decidieron huir; pero ya tenían entonces 8 muertos. Más tarde fueron muertos, al ser perseguidos por los campesinos, y las milicias, los restantes guardias, a excepción de 4, que consiguieron desaparecer. Los guardias tenían en rehenes a 4 carabineros leales, los que pudieron unirse después a las fuerzas del gobierno."

INFORME MEMORIA HISTÓRICA DE TEBA - Asociación Memoria Histórica Antequera y Comarca. 
*
Éstos huyeron a Teba, a seguir matando. PERO NINGUNO TENÍA DELITOS DE SANGRE ... *_

Sigue el show de los embusteros y manipuladores ... Hacer pasar asesinos por víctimas o combatientes por civiles, uno de los trucos mas afamados de los sinvergüenzas paguiteros ...


----------



## klopec (26 Sep 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *ATROCIDADES franquistas contra los presos REPUBLICANOS del Campo de CONCENTRACIÓN de Castuera (Badajoz)*



Hoy, vamos a hablar del bulo del “_campo de exterminio de Castuera_”, sitio donce le han puesto unnbonito monolito a quienes en su inmensa mayoría *NO ESTUVIERON EN EL CAMPO DE CASTUERA*, como es habitual de los embusteros de los "_memorialistas_".

En primer lugar hay que diferenciar dos “_Castueras_” ; el pueblo de Castuera y el campo de concentración de prisioneros de guerra construído en sus cercanías.
*CASTUERA ( Pueblo )*​El pueblo de Castuera permanece bajo dominio republicano hasta el 24 de julio de 1.938. *En los meses de julio y septiembre de 1.936 fueron ejecutadas 78 personas* por ser de "derechas", además de los habituales encarcelamientos, robos, saqueos, incautaciones de fincas y destrucción del patrimonio historico – religioso producidos siempre donde gobernaba el PSOE de Pdr Snchz.. Si sumamos las personas ejecutadas hasta 1.938 el número sube hasta 86 ( hay mas pero lo dejaremos aquí ).

Se incluyen en estas muertes las 24 de la matanza de la estación de tren del “_Quintillo_” donde las víctimas, una vez seleccionadas poe el "_Comité democrático_" del pueblo fueron rociadas con gasolina y abrasadas después de ser tiroteadas en las piernas.

*CASTUERA ( Campo )*​
El campo de concentración de Castuera estuvo situado a unos 3 km del núcleo urbano, en un entorno conocido como finca "_La Verilleja_". *Operó por espacio de un año, entre marzo de 1.939 y marzo de 1.940*, por lo que podría decirse que fue un establecimiento temporal destinado a albergar a la enorme cantidad de prisioneros una vez terminada la guerra en la comarca extremeña de "_La Serena_"..

Por lo demás, aquí empiezan los embustes de los rojos :


Según la Asociación de extrema izquierda AMECADEC, el número de víctimas de Castuera es de 266 entre 1.936 y 1.949. *MENTIRA*

Como ya se ha dicho, el campo estuvo abierto entre 1.939 y 1.940. ¿ Cómo se produjeron las víctimas en un campo que no existío ... ? 

De otra parte *¿ es cierta la cifra de 266 ?? NO*. Es la suma de TODOS los de Castuera que murieron ( si lo hicieron ) en cualquier parte y de cualquier modo. INCLUÍDOS LOS ASESINOS DE LAS 86 víctimas.

Ya conocemos las estrategias para hichar las cifras de "_represaliados_". En esta ocasión deben de disimular los criminales y asesinos del pueblo, por lo que han subido los datos un poco mas, hasta 266.


Las matanzas en el "_campo de exterminio_". La "_cuerda india_". *MENTIRA*

El primero que inventó la leyenda fue Justo Vila Izquierdo en uno de sus panfletos donde sostenía que Castuera fue «_posiblemente la mayor aberración de la posguerra, donde se ensayaron métodos de exterminio masivo, utilizados después por los nazis en sus campos de muerte durante la segunda guerra mundial_» y en esto consistían dichos métodos :

_«Al principio, los muertos eran enterrados en zanjas abiertas al efecto, sin embargo, dada la gran cantidad de presos condenados diariamente, deciden poco después enterrar a 
los _mismos en bocas de minas abandonadas.
Más tarde, el refinamiento, la crueldad y la barbarie de los ejecutores llegó hasta extremos difícilmente imaginables: los condenados eran atados con sogas por la cintura, unos a otros 
en interminables filas y empujados a culatazos a las bocas de la mina, en medio de terribles sufrimientos, los presos recibían desde lo alto, bombas de mano y ráfagas de metralla que acaban con sus vidas»

Para afirmar semejante patraña parece ser que se basó en testimonios que posteriormente se han demostrado falsos. El principal testigo, un tal Hernández Mulero, *reconoció que la historia de la “cuerda india” no era mas que un bulo, un rumor sin base que circulaba por el campo y que en las fechas en que estuvo en el campo no se registró ninguna muerte*.

Y para enterrar definitivamente las macabras fantasías de los rojos paguiteros, las excavaciones realizadas en los alrededores del campo no han encontrado ni fosas ni restos que confirmen las “_matanzas_” realizadas en el campo. Incluso tampoco se ha encontrado nada en las bocaminas como “_Gamonita_” donde decían que se arrojaron miles de cuerpos y se remataban con granadas. *NO HAN ENCONTRADO NADA.*


Las miles de víctimas en las fosas. _El "genocidio"_*. MENTIRA*

Tan solo en el *cementerio del pueblo* se ha encontrado una fosa con 11 cuerpos, los cuales ha sido imposible identificar pero no sería extraño correspondieran a algunos de los criminales y asesinos rojos que impusieron el terror durante la guerra en la comarca. 

Como ya se ha dicho ni rastro de los miles de "_represaliados_", del "_exterminio_", del "_genocidio_".* NADA.*


En resumen, otra mentira mas de los rojos de mierda y mamporreros habituales para encubrir sus matanzas inventándose "_campos de exterminio_" y "_genocidios_" de pacotilla_*. Y para conmemorar el delirio, la pandilla de retrasados ponen un Monolito incluyendo nombres de los asesinos y criminales hijos de puta de "El Quintillo", por ejemplo, haciéndolos pasar por "víctimas".*_


----------



## Linthor (26 Sep 2019)




----------



## Linthor (26 Sep 2019)




----------



## Linthor (26 Sep 2019)

Vamos hombre, anímate a nivel particular, ¿o eres un mangina sociata?.
Seguro que algún chiringuito sociata te podrá financiar, que ya sabes como son estos dilapidando el dinero público que según ellos no es de nadie.


----------



## Gigatr0n. (26 Sep 2019)

No hace falta ser militante o de la ejecutiva de un partido para denunciar delitos, tú mismo puedes hacerlo, cualquiera puede hacerlo, ¡ADELANTE!, pero consulta la extensa documentación posteada en el hilo, no vaya a ser que la denuncia se vuelva contra ti.


----------



## Linthor (26 Sep 2019)




----------



## Incorrezto (26 Sep 2019)

Linthor dijo:


>



jajajajja

por lo menos pon una imitación con tipografía de la época, o que al menos existiera.


----------



## Linthor (26 Sep 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> jajajajja
> 
> por lo menos pon una imitación con tipografía de la época, o que al menos existiera.



Elegí esa porque era la más legible. Pero había donde elegir


----------



## I. de A. (26 Sep 2019)

Mejor que primero pase por una checa. Si sale vivo, entonces ya que le suelten los jueces colocados por las viejas bandas criminales PSOE, PNV, ERC...


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Sep 2019)

*Desmontando el mito franquista del oro de Moscú*

Tras conocerse la decisión del Tribunal Supremo de sacar los restos del dictador Francisco Franco del Valle de los Caídos, la derecha reaccionaria ha vuelto a desempolvar uno de los grandes mitos que alimentó el franquismo, el del denominado oro de Moscú.

*El oro de Moscú*

Durante décadas, los golpistas utilizaron el oro de Moscú, para desprestigiar el legado cultural, social y democrático de la II República, y con ello, justificar el golpe militar faccioso iniciado el 18 de julio de 1936. Concretamente se hace alusión al supuesto "robo" de 510 toneladas de oro depositadas en el Banco de España y que el Gobierno de la República tuvo que utilizar para defenderse del golpe de Estado fascista provocado por las derechas reaccionarias y antidemócratas que no aceptaron la victoria del Frente Popular en las elecciones de febrero de 1936.

Lo primer que hay que puntualizar es que sin el golpe de Estado que dio Franco y sus acólitos, las reservas de oro seguirían en el Banco de España, y con ello la República Española hubiese continuado siendo el cuarto país con más reservas de oro del mundo.

Hay que decir que las reservas del Banco de España no se regalaron a la Unión Soviética ni fueron robadas como apunta el facherío, sino que sirvieron de financiación a la República Española, ante el boicot del sistema financiero internacional que dio la espalda a nuestro país en la lucha contra el fascismo. Tan sólo la Unión Soviética y México, ayudaron a España en el suministro de armamento, que evidentemente hubo que satisfacer mediante el pago de oro. 

Según el balance del Banco de España del 30 de junio de 1936, publicado en la Gaceta de Madrid (el BOE de la época) el 1 de julio de 1936, las reservas de oro existentes eran de unas 705 toneladas y alcanzaban un valor de 2.202 millones de pesetas-oro, equivalente a 5.240 millones de pesetas efectivas (unos 719 millones de dólares), según calcula el historiador Ángel Viñas.

Las 510 toneladas de oro enviadas por la República desde el puerto de Cartagena a la Unión Soviética estaban valoradas en 1.592 millones de pesetas-oro, equivalente a 3.790 millones de pesetas efectivas (unos 518 millones de dólares). Como veremos a continuación, las deudas de Franco contraídas con Hitler y mussolini, superaron a las reservas de oro utilizadas por el Gobierno republicano.

*Las deudas de Franco con Hitler y Mussolini*

La guerra civil que inició el golpista Francisco Franco, no salió gratis a los españoles. Además de la ayuda de tropas (unos 19.000 alemanes llegaron a pasar por España y unos 40.000 italianos), e franquismo contó con la inagotable ayuda militar (suministros, armamento, aviones de combate, carros blindados, etc..), además del patrocinio económico de Hitler y Mussolini.

En 1949, la propaganda franquista señaló que la facturas contraídas durante la guerra por Franco eran algo inferiores a los 1.200 millones de pesetas. Sin embargo, unas minuciosas investigaciones del historiador Ángel Viñas revelaron en 1979 que la deuda contraída por la España de Franco con la Italia fascista de Mussolini y la Alemania nazi de Hitler, oscilaban entre 5.239 millones y 6.108 millones de pesetas de la época. Lo que supondría unos 700 millones de dólares, cantidad superior al oro de Moscú (valorado en 518 millones de dólares) y que tuvo que utilizar la República. 

Sobre estos datos, Viñas indica que las cifras no pueden compararse, ya que el régimen de Francisco Franco recibió un chorro constante de armamento por parte de Italia y Alemania, lo que supuso una cantidad económica muy superior al total de las reservas del Banco de España utilizadas por la República para hacer frente a los gastos bélicos.

Terminada la guerra civil, el Gobierno de Franco procedió a la negociación de la liquidación de la deuda con Hitler y Mussolini. Alemania fijó la deuda de la España de Franco en 372 millones de marcos, mientras que Mussolini fijó la deuda en 6.926 millones de liras más otros 300 millones que había prestado la banca italiana. El dictador Franco extinguió unilateralmente las deudas con la Alemania nazi poco antes del desembarco aliado en Normandía en 1944, mientras que la deuda con Italia terminó de abonarse el 30 de junio de 1967. 

Resumiendo, todos los mitos que se utilizaron contra la II República se han ido desmontando uno tras otro. La manipulación franquista sobre el oro de Moscú es uno de ellos, hoy sabemos que Franco engañó al pueblo español.

*Equipo de redacción de Eco Republicano*


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Sep 2019)

Las deudas de Franco con Hitler y Mussolini

La guerra civil que se inició tras el fracaso parcial del golpe de Estado en España de julio de 1936, no salió gratis a los españoles. Además de la ayuda de tropas (unos 19.000 alemanes llegaron a pasar por España y unos 40.000 italianos), el franquismo contó con la inagotable ayuda militar (suministros, armamento, aviones de combate, carros blindados, etc..), además del patrocinio económico de Hitler y Mussolini.

En 1949, la propaganda franquista señaló que la facturas contraídas durante la guerra por Franco eran algo inferiores a los 1.200 millones de pesetas. Sin embargo, unas minuciosas investigaciones del historiador Ángel Viñas revelaron en 1979 que la deuda contraída por la España de Franco con la Italia fascista de Mussolini y la Alemania nazi de Hitler, oscilaban entre 5.239 millones y 6.108 millones de pesetas de la época. Lo que supondría unos 700 millones de dólares, cantidad superior al oro de Moscú (valorado en 518 millones de dólares) y que tuvo que utilizar la República. 

Sobre estos datos, Viñas indica que las cifras no pueden compararse, ya que el régimen de Francisco Franco recibió un chorro constante de armamento por parte de Italia y Alemania, lo que supuso una cantidad económica muy superior al total de las reservas del Banco de España utilizadas por la República para hacer frente a los gastos bélicos.

Terminada la guerra civil, el Gobierno de Franco procedió a la negociación de la liquidación de la deuda con Hitler y Mussolini. Alemania fijó la deuda de la España de Franco en 372 millones de marcos, mientras que Mussolini fijó la deuda en 6.926 millones de liras más otros 300 millones que había prestado la banca italiana. El dictador Franco extinguió unilateralmente las deudas con la Alemania nazi poco antes del desembarco aliado en Normandía en 1944, mientras que la deuda con Italia terminó de abonarse el 30 de junio de 1967.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (27 Sep 2019)

Fusiladas por no ceder el turno para coger agua de la fuente "a una señorita", la España de las clases sociales. 

Las hermanas Rufina y Beatriz Ubeda fueron detenidas por la Guardia Civil y les robaron "las dotes" que poseían para casarse. A Rufina y Beatriz Ubeda Palomares, con 24 y 22 años, las sentenció una de las consideradas "señoritas" del pueblo. Como lavanderas guardaban su turno, para recoger agua de la fuente y no permitieron que aquella mujer privilegiada pasara delante de ellas.

Al día siguiente fueron detenidas por la Guardia Civil y tras varios meses en prisión, fusiladas en el cementerio de Ciudad Real. Advirtieron a su madre que llevarían consigo un lazo rojo, para que las reconocieran, si algún día buscaban sus restos.

Una familia que vivió un auténtico drama. La madre, viuda y con 9 hijos, fue encarcelada acusada de haber dicho lo que, según su nieta Gloria, sus labios nunca pronunciaron. Mucho dolor que se llevó a la tumba. 

Foto cedida por Gloria Ubeda, tía de las hermanas.


----------



## DRIDMA (27 Sep 2019)

El PSOE debería llevar ilegalizado desde el 33, por lo menos; es el partido político que ha participado en más golpes de estado.


----------



## klopec (27 Sep 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Fusiladas por no ceder el turno para coger agua de la fuente "a una señorita", la España de las clases sociales.



JAJAJAJA LA MUJER "_PRIVILEGIADA_". *LA "ESPAÑA DE LAS CLASES SOCIALES" ... BANDA DE EMBUSTEROS DE MIERDA* ...

Entre tú y yo. Menuda banda de hijos de puta los rojos y de *manipuladores y embusteros los perroslistos* ... 

De verguenza la matanza que liaron los rojos de mierda en ese pueblo. Siguiendo con el cuento de las "_víctimas_" que se convirtieron en "_verdugos_" ...


*




*


----------



## Incorrezto (27 Sep 2019)

ah bueno, fusilarlas solo por lo de la fuente parecia excesivo, si ademàs causaron malos tratos ya si,

vaya caradura,


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (28 Sep 2019)

*'Los Hijos de la Noche': los anarquistas que sacaron de Zaragoza a 4.000 personas para que no las ejecutasen los franquistas*

*Eran unos anarquistas que se vieron atrapados en Zaragoza tras el Golpe de Estado de 1936. Su lema era: "No puedes perder más, solo puedes perder la vida"
Ante la fortísima represión ejercida sobre los activistas de izquierda, decidieron organizar una red de evasión clandestina
La Asociación por la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica de Aragón (ARMHA) organiza una marcha desde Fuendetodos hasta Zaragoza para homenajear a "Los Hijos de la Noche" por las mismas vías que recorrieron durante la Guerra*





El lema de "Los Hijos de la Noche" era: "No puedes perder más, solo puedes perder la vida” CGT
Por Álvaro Castrillo Schneiter27 sep 2019 _21:33_
"Si esta historia hubiera sucedido en Estados Unidos, tendríamos ya una película de las que llenan las salas de cine". Enrique Gómez, presidente de la Asociación por la Recuperación de la Memoria Histórica de Aragón (ARMHA), introduce con esta afirmación su respuesta a quiénes fueron 'Los Hijos de la Noche', el grupo de huidos al que van a homenajear durante este fin de semana con una marcha de más de 40 kilómetros entre Fuendetodos y Zaragoza, con posterior comida y música.

'Los Hijos de la Noche' eran unos anarquistas que se vieron atrapados en Zaragoza tras el Golpe de Estado de 1936. En un principio no habían planeado nada, pero ante la fortísima represión ejercida sobre los activistas de izquierdas decidieron organizar una red de evasión clandestina para sacar a personas susceptibles de ser ejecutadas por las fuerzas nacionales. Gómez explica cómo "nadie en Zaragoza imaginaba que la represión iba a ser tan brutal". "Había un sistema de checas perfectamente organizadas que fusilaban sin el menor escrúpulo y al más puro estilo rifeño a todo aquel que fuera sospechoso de ser republicano, libertario o lo que fuere. Una limpieza como la que describían Franco, Queipo de Llano y Mola cuando hablaban de que iban a acabar con dos millones de españoles".

Ante esta represión, desde octubre del 36 y hasta febrero del 37 'Los Hijos de la Noche' deciden organizar una red de evasión de Zaragoza. "Montaron una red de evasión clandestina para poder sacar el mayor número de personas posible. Primero organizaban el grupo y los subían hasta los montes de Torrero, curiosamente no muy lejos de donde los franquistas tenían su paredón de fusilamiento, y desde ahí, esquivando patrullas y controles, se los llevaban hasta la población fiel a la república más cercana, que era Fuendetodos. Lo hacían en dos tandas: primero salían de Zaragoza e iban caminando hasta el _barranco del Diablo_, donde hacían noche para seguir al día siguiente hasta Fuendetodos. Unos 42 kilómetros en total con un lema que decía _"No puedes perder más, solo puedes perder la vida"_, explica Gómez.
Según Gómez, esta red logró sacar de la ciudad a unas 4.000 personas de todas las filiaciones políticas amenazadas y añade que "hubo un punto álgido cuando se disfrazaron de falangistas y cerraron el barrio de Torrero por el puente del canal para poder sacar a más de cien personas hasta que los sublevados se dieron cuenta del engaño y subieron a por ellos. Por suerte no les encontraron".

Gómez lamenta no conocer la cantidad de participantes ni la identidad de este grupo, ya que llevaron la clandestinidad hasta sus últimas consecuencias, y explica que "sabemos de ellos gracias a algunos testimonios y la única fuente bibliográfica que nos ha quedado es el libro _Por qué perdimos la Guerra_, del consejero de Economía de la Generalitat, Diego Abad de Santillán, donde se les referencia como grupo, pero no individualmente".

*Volver a Zaragoza desde Fuendetodos*
ARMHA y otras organizaciones han preparado una marcha en homenaje a 'Los Hijos de la Noche' llamada "Senderos de Libertad", que parte este sábado a las 19 horas desde Fuendetodos y, tras hacer noche al raso, entrará a Zaragoza el domingo alrededor de las 9 horas por Torrero, en sentido inverso al que realizaban los que se evadían. En la ciudad se celebrarán actos de carácter festivo a partir de las 12 horas para reivindicar a este grupo de huidos y dar a conocer su historia.

Entre estos actos destaca la comida popular, paella, y barra que tendrán lugar en el parque de la Paz y las actuaciones musicales en las que participan Andebán, el coro libertario, además de poesía que pondrán el ambiente para recibir a los caminantes a su llegada a la ciudad por el cementerio de Torrero.


----------



## I. de A. (28 Sep 2019)

*El oro de Moscú y México que los socialistas no quieren recordar – Ángel A. ViCo / El Español*





Ángel A. ViCo 27.05.2017 10:00 h.
Parece haber llegado la hora de que las momias se levanten de sus tumbas. Lo exige la izquierda y aun así, Franco no puede ser el único en resucitar del valle de los muertos. El socialismo de Zapatero que se encargó de imponer la Ley de la Memoria Histórica a los 68 años de acaba de la Guerra Civil española no tuvo en cuenta que recuperar implica también recordar algunas de las más significativas hazañas que el socialismo cometió durante y después de la Guerra Civil española. Hechos que por su inconveniencia política han permanecido ocultos durante los últimos cuarenta años de democracia.
Seguir leyendoEl 13 de Septiembre de 1936 Madrid se despertaba con las noticias del intenso bombardeo republicano al Alcázar de Toledo en donde resistía el general Moscardó. Oviedo estaba siendo bombardeada y la artillería cañoneaba Teruel. España llevaba escasos dos meses de “levantamiento militar” mientras el gobierno de la República infravaloraba públicamente el avance de los “nacionales” exigiendo a los ciudadanos resistir hasta la muerte el empuje de los facciosos. Presidia el gobierno, el socialista Largo Caballeroquien nombró como ministro de Hacienda al socialista Juan Negrín y como ministro de Marina y Aire al socialista Indalecio Prieto, aquel cuyos guardaespaldas asesinaron el 13 de Julio de 1936 al diputado de la derecha Calvo Sotelo precipitando la Guerra Civil.
Azaña que presidía la República firmó aquella mañana un decreto reservado del que nunca tuvo conocimiento las Cortes por el cual se autorizaba al ministro de Hacienda Juan Negrín a extraer de las bóvedas del Banco de España todo el oro, la plata y los billetes allí acumulados y transportarlo al “lugar que estime de más seguridad” (1). ¿Cuál fue el verdadero motivo de aquel saqueo? ¿Salvaguardar las reservas de oro, pago a la generosa y desinteresada contribución rusa en la incipiente guerra española cuando aún no había entregado cargamento alguno de armas? ¿O quizás previsión ante la más que probable sospecha de que la República perdería la guerra y había que garantizarse el futuro? Aquel Decreto reservado que jamás conocieron las Cortes garantizaba el expolio.
En la madrugada del 14 de septiembre un grupo de carabineros socialistas y anarquistas acompañados de 50 metalúrgicos y cerrajeros accedió al Banco por la puerta de la calle de Alcalá. Durante días se cargaron en secreto siete mil ochocientas cajas de oro de 75 kg. de peso cada una conteniendo monedas de alto valor numismático y lingotes que fueron trasladadas por tren a Cartagena y custodiadas por la Brigada Motorizada del PSOE.
Del recuento inicial de 7.900 cajas de oro, el 25 de Octubre se embarcan en los buques Kine, Neve y Volgoles con destino al puerto ruso de Odessa 7.800 cajas que certifica Méndez Aspe, director General del Tesoro. Un error, o deliberadamente desaparecen 100 cajas con 7,000 kg. aproximados de oro de 24 Quilates. Nunca se sabrá porque el cargamento no se inventarió. Había prisa por sacarlo de España. Por aquel entonces las reservas de oro españolas eran la cuartas más grandes del mundo.
De aquel tesoro regalado a Stalin nunca hubo ni tan siquiera un recibo que justificase la entrega y Negrín durante su dorado exilio se negó a rendir cuentas.
Acompañaron al cargamento de 585.000 kilos cuatro funcionarios (claveros del Banco de España). Arturo Candela, Abelardo Padín, José González y José María Velasco que fueron retenidos por Stalin hasta octubre de 1938 y sólo entonces se les permitió salir para lugares dispersos del extranjero: Estocolmo, Buenos Aires, Washington y México. El embajador español en Moscú, Marcelino Pascua, fue trasladado a París y los funcionarios rusos que participaron en el saqueo del oro de España tuvieron aún peor suerte; la mayoría fueron fusilados. Es evidente que había interés por ambas partes a la hora de silenciar un expolio injustificable; considerado aún hoy como el mayor atraco perpetrado al Estado.
Más allá de aquellas 7.800 cajas de oro enviadas a Rusia, los saqueos e incautaciones de oro, plata, divisas de particulares, Montepíos é instituciones religiosas se institucionalizaron a partir del decreto firmado el 6 de Octubre de 1936 por el presidente Azaña. En él se decretaba que el oro de particulares y corporaciones debía ser entregado al Estado (2).
A partir de entonces comenzaría el mayor de los expolios culturales que ha sufrido España en guerra alguna. Palacios, Instituciones, Catedrales como la de Toledo vieron desaparecer para siempre algunos de sus tesoros más preciados. Custodias, mantos como el de las ochenta mil perlas de la Virgen del Sagrario de la catedral de Toledo, piezas de gran valor del Museo Arqueológico, cuadros de gran valor de colecciones particulares, fueron incautados con el fin de proteger los bienes culturales ante el avance de los “nacionales” quedando al amparo de la Caja General de Reparaciones.
La realidad terminó siendo bien distinta. Los republicanos convencidos de la derrota que intuyeron a los dos meses de iniciar la guerra amasaron una descomunal fortuna fuera de España con la que garantizarían el futuro. Y todo mientras la población sufría una cruenta e innecesaria Guerra Civil prolongada artificialmente por el bando republicano que provocó el mayor éxodo de nuestra historia.
En febrero de 1939 -faltaban dos meses para el fin de la guerra- el que había sido el yate Giralda del rey Alfonso XIII, adquirido secretamente por Negrín en Reino Unido partía del puerto de El Havre (Francia) con destino al puerto de Veracruz ( México). Rebautizado como Vita fue cargado con un inmenso tesoro en oro, piedras preciosas, piezas religiosas; entre ellas uno de los clavos de Cristo, y cuadros de grandes pintores españoles e italianos que a su llegada a México fue hábilmente incautado por Indalecio Prieto -por entonces ya enemistado con el presidente Negrín-. Un tesoro robado a particulares e instituciones que jamás fue devuelto a España.
Prieto, en una audaz maniobra política , digna de un Golpe de Estado, se erige en el único representante oficial del gobierno republicano en el exilio y gracias a su amistad con el presidente mexicano Lázaro Cárdenas, logra hacerse con el cargamento del Vita. En la vivienda anexa que Prieto tiene en la Ciudad de México en la calle de Nuevo León, en el número 64 de la Avenida Michoacán, hoy un restaurante de moda en la Colonia Condesa, ocultaron el preciado cargamento e instalaron un taller en donde desmontaron las piezas con el ánimo de fundirlas. Un primer lote da cuenta de 1.488 kilos de oro de 24K vendido al Banco de México. Parte de la plata se vendió a los EE.UU. y los objetos artísticos, joyas y cuadros a particulares. La leyenda dice que parte de los cuadros robados formaron la colección de algún que otro expresidente mexicano. Prieto jamás dio cuenta alguna sobre el destino final de aquel expolio hasta que en 1941 comenzaron a aparecer piezas de aquel tesoro en el fondo de la laguna del volcán del Nevado de Toluca (Estado de México). Se trataba de relicarios, cajas de seguridad en la que aún hoy puede leerse, Montepío de Madrid, restos de cajas de relojes pertenecientes al tesoro del Vita cuyo valor no pareció interesar en su momento a quienes decidieron hundirlo en las frías aguas de la laguna.
Hoy, algunas de estas piezas, testigos del expolio socialista republicano, pueden verse en el Museo Subacuático de Playa del Carmen(México). Son el recuerdo del asalto en nombre de la República que protagonizaron unos valientes a quienes la Ley de la Memoria Histórica no quiere recordar.
_Tesoro cargado en el Vita. Bultos:
1 al 10. Objetos entregados por la Caja de Reparaciones.
11. Depósitos Banco de España de gran valor.
12. Monte de Piedad de Madrid. Gran valor.
13. Monte de Piedad y Depósito Banco de España.
14. Monte de Piedad y Depósito Banco de España, de gran valor.
15. Depósitos Banco de España.
16. Depósitos y una custodia de gran valor.
17. Depósitos Banco de España.
18. Depósitos Banco de España y una custodia Caja de Reparaciones.
19. Depósitos Banco de España y especial de Caja de Reparaciones.
20. Depósitos Banco de España y una custodia de Caja de Reparaciones.
21. Depósitos Banco de España y dos custodias Caja de Reparaciones.
22. Depósitos Banco de España y una custodia Caja de Reparaciones.
23. Depósitos Banco de España.
24. Depósitos Banco de España y una custodia de la Caja de Reparaciones.
25. Objetos religiosos Caja de Reparaciones de excepcional interés.
26. Depósitos Alicante.
27. Depósitos Banco de España.
28. Depósitos Banco de España y objetos religiosos Caja de Reparaciones.
29. Depósitos Banco de España y dos custodias Caja de Reparaciones.
30. Depósitos Banco de España y Castellón.
31. Depósitos Banco de España.
32. Depósitos Banco de España y entregas al Ministerio de Hacienda, de gran valor.
33. Depósitos Banco de España y entregas al Ministerio de Hacienda.
34. Depósitos Banco de España.
35. Depósitos Banco de España y entregas Ministerio de Hacienda.
36. Depósito.
37. Objetos varios.
38. Cajón entrega Generalitat de Cataluña oro amonedado.
Fuente: El Español_


----------



## I. de A. (28 Sep 2019)

*La revuelta socialista contra la Segunda República que acabó en baño de sangre – I. Viana / ABC*





*Poco después de proclamarse el nuevo régimen, el 14 de abril de 1931, Andalucía se convirtió en un importante foco de descontento social a causa de las malas condiciones de vida*
Inmediatamente después de proclamarse la Segunda República, Andalucía se convirtió en un importante foco de descontento social a causa de las malas condiciones de vida. La situación de los jornaleros, que llevaban meses esperando las mejoras prometidas por los presidentes Niceto Alcalá Zamora y Manuel Azaña, era desesperante. No pasó ni medio año antes de que se comenzaran a producir enfrentamientos con las autoridades, destrucción de maquinaria agrícola, ataques a la propiedad, ocupación de fincas, robos y quema de cosechas, entre otros incidentes. 
Uno de los focos más importantes de aquellas revueltas protagonizadas por trabajadores socialistas supuestamente afines al Gobierno republicano fue Gilena, una pequeña localidad sevillana de menos de 4.000 habitantes. En el mes de septiembre de 1931, una parte del vecindario comenzó a promover huelgas, piquetes e incidentes violentos que se extendieron por otros municipios de la comunidad andaluza. Su repercusión fue tal que, cuando la sangre llegó al río, el asunto fue discutido hasta en las Cortes Generales. 
La mayoría de los diarios nacionales cubrió aquellas movilizaciones que acabaron en tragedia. «El Liberal» hablaba de «los dramas del hambre en el campo andaluz». «Matan a tiros a un guardia civil en Gilena», titulaba «El Correo». ABC, por su parte, envió a un periodista a la zona para informar de «la muerte de este cabo de la Benemérita y otros cuatro paisanos», poniendo el foco después en «los problemas provocados por el paro forzoso y los otros conflictos sociales que hay actualmente en España». Los artículos, sin embargo, se quedaron cortos en un primer momento. El balance final fue de seis muertos. 
250 huelgas
No hay que olvidar que la Segunda República es el periodo de mayor movilización social del siglo XX. Sólo en Sevilla –la provincia donde, junto a Asturias, se produjo el mayor número de protestas contra el nuevo la República– se convocaron cerca de 250 huelgas. Hasta agosto de 1931 se produjeron 48 de ellas. Y solo en el mes de octubre, el mismo en el que se tuvieron lugar los sucesos de Gilena, hubo diez. 
Este periodo coincidía con el de la recogida de aceitunas, la actividad a la que se dedicaban la mayoría de los jornaleros que iniciaron la huelga en la localidad sevillana. Trabajadores desesperados a la espera de las ayudas prometidas por Alcalá Zamora. La situación en el campo y la agricultura fue este uno de los problemas más urgentes que tuvo que resolver en Andalucía y Extremadura el primer presidente republicano. 
El invierno anterior se habían superado ya los cien mil parados en el sector, a lo que había que sumar los bajos salarios y los abusos en la contratación. Para intentar solucionar esta situación, el ministro de Trabajo, Francisco Largo Caballero, promovió una serie de decretos agrarios que, sin ebargo, no fueron suficientes para calmar los ánimos de los trabajadores. Y tampoco contentaron a los patronos, puesto que alguno de ellos daba más poder a los sindicatos. En concreto, les daba potestad para impedir la contratación de jornaleros procedentes de otros municipios hasta que los vecinos del mismo no estuvieran empleados. 
La huelga
Fue el 9 de octubre de 1931 cuando ABC informó por primera vez de la huelga convocada en Gilena, después de que hubiera fracasado una reunión celebrada en el Ayuntamiento del pueblo en la que estuvieron presentes los patronos. Los miembros de la Federación Nacional de Trabajadores de la Tierra (FNTT), el sindicato socialista que se había implantado en la localidad, llevaban tiempo acusando a los republicanos de haber organizado un centro que únicamente daba trabajo a sus afiliados. Esto desembocó en los primeros choques entre los obreros republicanos y socialistas del municipio, donde se produjeron ya los primeros heridos. Lo peor, sin embargo, estaba por llegar. 
Para intentar reconducir la crisis, el gobierno local fue sustituido por una comisión gestora, pero esta no fue capaz de llegar a un acuerdo con los patronos. El problema obrero continuó y, en la mañana del 9 de octubre, se organizó un piquete. Algunos jornaleros habían decidido ir a trabajar y sus compañeros de huelga no iban a permitirlo. Un grupo de cien trabajadores armados con palos y piedras, incluídas no pocas mujeres, marcharon hacia el cortijo de «El Marqués» para impedir que sus compañeros se incorporaran a su puesto. 
Antes de llegar, el grupo fue interceptado por la Guardia Civil para ser reconducido hacia el pueblo y evitar males mayores. El ambiente estaba tan crispado que, al pasar por la sede del Centro Socialista, se encontraron con más obreros que se sumaron a las protestas. Los agentes comenzaron a recibir insultos de todo tipo. Se pusieron tan nerviosos al ver que la situación se les iba de las manos que apuntaron sus armas contra un grupo de mujeres que les increpaba. Al día siguiente, el gobernador de Sevilla defendía la actuación en ABC: «La Benemérita ha cumplido estrictamente con su deber en todo momento, sin excederse en lo más mínimo». El titular sexista de «El Liberal» simplificaba lo ocurrido: «Una excitación femenina, causa determinante de los hechos». 





Noticia informando sobre las víctimas de Gilena, en octubre de 1931 – ABC 
En medio de la confusión, y cuando pasaban frente a la Casa del Pueblo, se escuchó un disparo y uno de los guardias civiles cayó al suelo. Los agentes comenzaron a disparar contra el centro y desde el interior los socialistas devolvían los balazos, mientras en la calle los obreros atacaban a los agentes con piedras y otras armas blancas. Se había iniciado el baño de sangre. Según contaba ABC, «varias mujeres se arrojaron sobre el cabo de la Guardia Civil y le desarmaron». 
El balance final: un agente y cinco obreros muertos, varios heridos y 79 detenidos. José Regidor Sanguino fue el cabo que recibió un disparo en la cabeza, aunque también presentaba una herida causada con una aguja de espartero. Rafael Jurado Pérez, Antonio Reina Rodríguez y José Morillas Maireles fueron los obreros que murieron en el act por los disparos de la Benemérita, mientras que Francisco Reina Reina falleció camino de Sevilla y Francisco Javier Pozoblanco, al día siguiente en el hospital. 
Con la intención de recobrar cuanto antes la tranquilidad, gobernador civil adoptó medidas urgentes como cambiar a los representantes populares y distribuir, sin distinción de matiz político, grupos de seis obreros por cada cien fanegas de tierra. Fue nombrado alcalde un representante de la minoría republicana que ya había ocupado el cargo en Gilena entre 1899 a 1903. También se produjeron donaciones de hasta 1.100 pesetas para las familias de los jornaleros detenidos en Gilena, aportadas por otros centros obreros de Estepa, Aguadulce y el Rubio y ayuntamientos como el de La Puebla de Cazalla. 
Los responsables no sufrieron excesivamente el peso de la ley. La identidad del autor del disparo que acabó con el cabo de la Guardia Civil nunca se supo, pues fue protegido por sus compañeros. Los arrestados y condenados por promover los disturbios fueron liberados menos de tres años después por las Leyes de Amnistía. Y algunos de ellos incluso participaron activamente después en la vida política de la localidad.
Fuente: ABC


----------



## frangelico (28 Sep 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> *La revuelta socialista contra la Segunda República que acabó en baño de sangre – I. Viana / ABC*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De todo esto se habla poco, Miguel Maura cuenta como si nada historias tremendas de policías acribillando a rojos en Madrid , Andalucía o San Sebastián, pero como mandaban "los buenos"...


----------



## I. de A. (28 Sep 2019)

*1*
*“Melquíades Álvarez no murió víctima desafortunada de las turbas, sino como parte de un complot político, un magnicidio que tenía como fin eliminarle” – Manuel Álvarez-Buylla:*
Localización: ATENEO JOVELLANOS
EL LUNES día 30 de ABRIL de 2012 MANUEL ÁLVAREZ-BUYLLA BALLESTEROS, bisnieto de MELQUÍADES ÁLVAREZ, pronunció la conferencia EL ASESINATO DE MELQUÍADES ÁLVAREZ, VÍCTIMA DE TIRANÍAS, con motivo del setenta y cinco aniversario de su fallecimiento. En la charla ofreció nuevos y reveladores datos sobre lo ocurrido en 1936: FRANCISCO RAMÍREZ, quien fue secretario de don MELQUÍADES, sabía quién era su asesino. A continuación les ofrecemos los principales datos de su investigación, así como un amplio resumen de la conferencia.
UNA NUEVA FUENTE PARA EL ESTUDIO DE D. MELQUÍADES
Se trata de la identificación del que fue el secretario político de Melquíades Alvarez. Personaje que tuvo una dilatada amistad con el tribuno asturiano y que ha sido hasta ahora desconocido por los historiadores.
Su nombre es Francisco Martínez Ramírez, (Tomelloso, 1870 – 1949).
Hombre de leyes, y al igual que Melquíades Alvarez, imbuido de la filosofía krausista de Giner de los Ríos y de pensamiento regeneracionista de Joaquín Costa, que luchó por la creación en su pueblo de centros de enseñanza, laicos, donde la enseñanza fuera libre y activa y de asociaciones obreras de carácter cultural como el Círculo Instructivo del Obrero, y poniendo en marcha la primera cooperativa agrícola en defensa de los intereses del agricultor.
En 1903 fundó el primer periódico de la ciudad “el Obrero de Tomelloso” siendo su director varios años. Por esta labor fue, y es, conocido popularmente como el “obrero de Tomelloso”. Precisamente, dejaría la dirección del periódico para incorporarse a la campaña electoral de Melquíades Alvarez como secretario personal suyo.
Entre otros cargos, reseñar que en 1932 fue nombrado Gobernador Civil de Huesca.





SECRETARIO POLÍTICO DE MELQUÍADES ALVAREZ
D. Francisco se describe como: “el único secretario político que ayudó a Melquíades Alvarez durante su vida política; habiendo permanecido a su lado hasta que cayó la Monarquía […] y habiendo disfrutado de su afecto y de su máxima confianza, acompañándole en toda su labor de propaganda, y siendo depositario de su pensamiento político”
El contacto de D. Melquíades con D. Francisco Martínez se remonta al menos al año 1910 con motivo de las elecciones que tuvieron lugar el 8 de mayo y en las que D. Melquíades conseguiría su acta de diputado por Gijón y Alcázar de San Juan; el tribuno optaría por la representación de este último distrito.
De hecho, muchas de las notas manuscritas de Francisco Martínez están escritas en papel oficial del tribuno asturiano como diputado por este distrito.
Como diputado por Alcázar de San Juan, uno de los proyectos más relevantes de D. Melquíades en esa legislatura fue el promover el Ferrocarril Argamasilla-Tomelloso, muy importante para el desarrollo de la región porque facilitaba la salida de la uva y de los vinos de la comarca hacia todo el país.
Para ello, el tribuno realiza una proposición de ley autorizando al Ayuntamiento de Tomelloso para establecer un arbitrio especial sobre el consumo con destino a obras en dicha localidad, que se publicará exitosamente como ley el 2 de junio de 1912. Como narra, el catedrático Francisco Alia Miranda : “un golpe de fortuna varió la marcha del tren: “fue el triunfo electoral del Melquíades Alvarez, con el que trabajó estrechamente como secretario particular y encargado del distrito Francisco Martínez”. Efectivamente, dos años más tarde, en 1914, vio la luz el Ferrocarril. En este proyecto invertiría D. Francisco Martínez toda su herencia, siendo su promotor, fundador y director, y, posteriormente, concesionario de dicha línea ferroviaria.
Dos años después, en 1912, D. Melquíades creó el Partido Reformista. En el Diario EL LIBERAL de 8 de abril de 1912 también aparece Francisco Martínez Ramírez presente en la mesa presidencial en el banquete de constitución del Partido. De su relación con el tribuno, D. Francisco nos dice: “Melquíades y yo nos queríamos muy intensamente. En varias ocasiones hubo motivo para demostrarlo recíprocamente. La misma cortesía que nos guardamos el primer día de nuestra amistad, se conservó hasta nuestra última entrevista, pocos días antes de ser detenido”.
Finalmente, en el obituario escrito en el Diario LANZA de Ciudad Real el 5 de septiembre de 1949 aparece expresamente su cometido de secretario político de D. Melquíades.
Queda pues demostrado, sin margen para la duda o el error, la relación y el cargo de secretario político de Melquíades Alvarez que ostentaba Francisco Martínez Ramírez.
LOS ESCRITOS DE FRANCISCO MARTINEZ RAMÍREZ “EL OBRERO DE TOMELLOSO”
Entre otras muchas obras, se hallan unas cuartillas manuscritas con el fin de escribir una biografía de su jefe político D. Melquíades Alvarez.
Por desgracia, la biografía nunca llegaría a escribirse dado que las editoriales a las que consultó se negaron a darse su apoyo. Como afirma Julio Olmedo , sus escritos son hoy prácticamente inéditos “en parte por el paso del tiempo, en parte por la muerte civil a la que fue sometido tras la Guerra Civil por su condición de militante republicano”
Sin embargo y a pesar de su parquedad debido a que se trata de notas para ayudarle a recordar hechos y circunstancias vividos con D. Melquíades, sí pueden ofrecernos pistas interesantes sobre la vida personal del tribuno así como numerosas anécdotas:
“Era D. Melquíades Alvarez, hombre de mediana estatura, y si se quiere, menos que mediana. Profundamente moreno de rostro, nervioso de impresión; pero la característica personal se hallaba en sus ojos, oscuros lucientes, de mirada tan viva y penetrante, que a nadie le era posible mantenerla más de un segundo de tiempo, pues lanzaba verdaderos destellos que confundían y anonadaban al interlocutor. No se apercibía él de la confusión en que caían algunas personas con quienes conversaba y suponía que tales estados de ánimo se debían a torpeza personal de aquel con quien conversaba. Un magistrado del Tribunal Supremo me dijo en una ocasión:
– Mira de tal manera su Jefe que yo no actúo nunca cuando él informa, porque su mirada entra en mi cerebro, al mismo tiempo que su razonamiento jurídico y no me siento libre de su influencia.”





NOTAS RELATIVAS AL ASESINATO DE MELQUÍADES ALVAREZ
Tienen especial valor y son realmente inquietantes las notas relativas al asesinato de D. Melquíades:
¿Quién armó el brazo de los asesinos de Melquíades Alvarez?
“Yo lo conozco; pero su nombre no saldrá nunca de mis labios, ni de mi pluma, porque ni siquiera merece figurar en la Historia de la Criminalidad. Debe ser buscado entre los detritus de la envidia.
Muy pocos días antes del crimen de la Cárcel Modelo, me encontré, en la calle, con el asesino, quien me dijo, en tono y ademanes harto elocuentes:
– ¿pero es que su Jefe de V. está todavía en la calle?
Y en efecto, pocos días después era enviado a la Cárcel Modelo y asesinado”.
¿Quién armó el brazo de los asesinos de Melquíades Alvarez?
“Yo lo conozco perfectamente. No muchos días antes de aquel horrible fusilamento, le escuché frases grandilocuentes exaltando la necesidad de realizar Justicia contra los hombres que él consideraba traidores a la República y apuntando los fusiles hacia M.A. Lo conozco perfectamente, pero su nombre no saldrá nunca de mis labios, pues ni siquiera merece salir de su ínclita morada para figurar en la Historia de la Criminalidad. Buscadlo entre los detritus de la envidia y allí lo hallareis.
¿Por qué fue fusilado M. Alvarez?
“Los grandes sucesos se deben siempre a causas mezquinas. He aquí una ley fatal en el régimen de la vida humana. Y es que el espíritu humano, cuando es pobre, tiene la extraña virtud del estiércol, propulsor de los frutos voluminosos que no colectas. En la personalidad de Melquíades Alvarez había un rapto de genio, una virtud de las creaciones humanas selectas; pero esta característica engendra, como si fuera su sombra, la pasión de la envidia, que nace siempre envuelta en odio. Melquíades Alvarez tenía un imitador de la oratoria, un envidioso de los triunfos del gran orador”.
EL ASESINATO DE MELQUIADES ALVAREZ: VÍCTIMA DE TRES TIRANÍAS
Gracias al Ateneo Jovellanos de Gijón por dedicar este ciclo sobre Melquíades Alvarez con motivo del 75º -Septuagésimo quinto- aniversario de su fallecimiento.
La misma tierra que le vio nacer en 1864, hoy lo escuchará morir.
La existencia de un orden político y social para Melquíades Alvarez era conditio sine qua non para el desarrollo en los pueblos de la Libertad y de la Justicia, banderas que enarboló D. Melquíades durante toda su vida política y hasta el momento de su muerte. Por ejemplo, pudimos oírle distinguir entre dictadura y cesarismo: “Las dictaduras –diría- surgen como un remedio heroico para prevenir un grave peligro social, y en tal sentido asumen momentáneamente el poder, pero siempre a condición de que desparezcan tan pronto resulte el peligro conjurado. Cuando se prolonga más de lo debido, la dictadura sufre entonces una metamorfosis y el dictador se convierte inevitablemente en tirano” . Y con respecto a la democracia, le escuchamos en las Cortes: “Democracia sin orden, no es democracia. Es demagogia. Y la demagogia es la peor de las tiranías, porque es la tiranía anónima de las multitudes empujadas por la propia ley de la impunidad, hacia los horrores del crimen” . Esta predicción la sufriría años más tarde en su propia carne.
Este es el relato del cruel asesinato de un hombre público. Por vez primera se refunden fuentes tan diversas como son los recientes ensayos históricos, los artículos publicados en diarios de la época, declaraciones de familiares, actas de testigos de la Causa General examinadas en Microfilm, y los relatos de los supervivientes de la tragedia.
Un relato sobre crimen producido en la Cárcel Modelo de Madrid en la madrugada del 21 al 22 de agosto de 1936 que acabó con la fecunda vida del que fue fundador del Partido Reformista, y Presidente del Congreso, y que en el momento de su muerte ostentaba los cargos de Jefe del Partido Republicano Liberal Demócrata, y Decano del Colegio de Abogados de Madrid.
A la hora de su muerte, D. Melquíades sufrió tres tiranías, que iré desgranando a lo largo de esta intervención.





DIAS PREVIOS A LA DETENCIÓN
Permítanme que me traslade de año, al mes de mayo de 1936, a la sede de la Real Academia de Jurisprudencia y Legislación, donde D. Melquíades intervendría en el Homenaje que esta Corporación le brindó al profesor D. Felipe Clemente de Diego; refiriéndose a la vigencia y modernidad del derecho romano en los tiempos que corrían, el tribuno asturiano aprovecha para enjuiciar el momento político aconsejando el respeto a la tradición y al derecho y para rechazar las innovaciones precipitadas y las sacudidas revolucionarias: “En el espíritu de estos nuevos Licurgos, que han aparecido en la escena de la política, que nos prometen de buena fe todo linaje de bienandanzas, ha surgido la idea, a mi juicio errónea, de que para gobernar con acierto es forzoso hace tabla rasa del pasado, sin escrúpulo alguno y con la fuerza ciega de los iconoclastas; que se puede moldear una legislación a capricho, seducidos muchas veces por un falso ideal, prescindiendo completamente del bagaje histórico de un pueblo, y que esa legislación artificiosa elaborada con tales perjuicios, puede tener desde luego, eficacia y consistencia. Es un dislate enorme, que solo acogen los espíritus simplistas y obcecados…”
Dos años antes, expresaría su opinión implacable sobre la revolución del 34 en Asturias para cuyos autores pidió la pena de muerte en el Parlamento, algo que no le perdonarían las izquierdas.
DEFENSA DE PRIMO DE RIVERA
Pero ya en el año 36, D. Melquíades estaba apartado de la lucha política, concentrándose en sus tareas profesionales. Decano del Colegio de Abogados de Madrid desde 1932, tuvo que ocuparse de la defensa de uno de los colegiados, el líder falangista José Antonio Primo de Rivera, que había sido detenido y al que le habían incoado seis procesos penales, cuatro de ellos por tenencia ilícita de armas.
A pesar de que el tribuno tuvo serias discrepancias políticas con el padre de su defendido, el dictador, esto no supuso un mal trato para con su hijo, y aceptó gustoso cumpliendo su deber como compañero y Decano. “Se trata de un compañero de gran pulcritud profesional en el ejercicio de su cargo. Basta que me haya elegido como decano para que le defienda en un proceso, para que yo, desde luego, aceptara con verdadero entusiasmo. Creo que con ello cumplo un deber. Tengo ideas contrarias a las de mi representado; pero esto no es obstáculo para que pueda defenderle” , afirmaría D. Melquíades a un periodista.
Al evocar estos acontecimientos, -señala su nieta Sarah Alvarez de Miranda- no puedo dejar de pensar en el ineludible destino del hombre. Han de ser estos dos hombres, padre e hijo los que sin proponérselo truncarán el destino de D. Melquíades, el general, al dar un golpe de Estado apenas dos meses después de que el tribuno decidiera tomar parte en un gobierno monárquico aceptando la Presidencia del Congreso, y José Antonio al pedirle que se hiciera cargo de su defensa en un momento tal delicado .
En los primeros días de julio de 1936, el médico Pedro Miñor refiere una interesante escena desarrollada en el despacho de Melquíades Alvarez, delante de los hermanos de José Antonio Primo de Rivera. Sus amigos de Asturias deseaban que saliese cuanto antes de la Capital, el tribuno no les dejó terminar su plan de salida: “De ninguna manera, -repuso- ausentarse ahora de Madrid sería una gran cobardía, ¿qué ello tiene peligros?. No importa. España antes que nada. Cada uno en su sitio y todos en el momento preciso en el que se le señale.”
Tras la derrota del alzamiento militar en Madrid, el 20 de julio, en los primeros días de la Guerra Civil, un familiar aconsejó a Melquíades Alvarez que se refugiase en una embajada, bien la de Estados Unidos o la de Francia. El tribuno se refugió en casa de una de sus hijas, Carolina, en el número 21 de la calle Lista, pensando que allí se encontraría más seguro. D. Melquíades no perdía la serenidad ante los acontecimientos cada vez más radicalizados que se sucedían. Los primeros días salía al balcón: “No tengo miedo – decía- El pueblo me quiere, sabe que siempre me ha tenido a su lado ” .
A Melquíades Alvarez, ante todo abogado, le preocupaba la suerte de su defendido José Antonio Primo de Rivera, al que como defensor tenía que asistir en el recurso de casación anunciado para el 24 de julio; llamó al presidente del Supremo D. Jesús Arias de Velasco, quien le dijo que estaba todo suspendido, y tras un corto silencio añadió: “D. Melquíades, ¿se da cuenta del peligro que corre defendiendo al Señor Primo de Rivera, que es en estos momentos uno de los hombres más odiados por el gobierno y por el pueblo?” . Efectivamente, para buena parte de la opinión pública española aquella circunstancia significaba una toma de posición política.
El mismo día 24 de julio el Frente Popular y las organizaciones sindicales se encautaron del Colegio de Abogados destituyendo a la Junta de Gobierno, incluido a D. Melquíades como Decano. Algunos estudiosos han manifestado que la defensa de José Antonio le equivalió a firmar su sentencia de muerte; posiblemente de no ser por su compromiso de informar ante el Tribunal Supremo, D. Melquíades se hubiera desplazado a su chalet de Oviedo como hacía todos los veranos hasta que finalizaran los momentos más peligrosos de la revuelta del 36.
En esos días, D. Melquíades recibió la visita del que fuera su secretario político, Francisco Martínez, y recibiéndole con un fuerte abrazo, afirmó: “!Qué desastre!, Todos los amigos que me visitan me refieren algún nuevo crimen, alguna nueva infamia inferida en nombre de la República. ¿A qué género de infamias vamos a llegar?…”


----------



## I. de A. (28 Sep 2019)

*2*

LA DETENCIÓN
El 4 de agosto de 1936, delatado por una sirvienta, las milicias se presentaron en la casa de Lista donde residía D. Melquíades. Los pesquisidores no habían reconocido a Melquíades tumbado en la cama de su dormitorio con la puerta abierta. Estaban reunidos en el hall de la casa, cuando a su hija se le ocurrió la idea de trasladarlo a otra habitación ya registrada para mayor seguridad. En el momento en que el tribuno cruzaba el pasillo uno de los milicianos le vio, le reconoció y le detuvo. Convivían con él dos agentes de policía pertenecientes a la escolta que tras el asesinato de Alfredo Martínez- jefe del Reformismo en Oviedo- le habían sido impuestos. El escolta sacando su arma reglamentaria hizo frente a los milicianos: “No os llevareis a don Melquíades sin una orden de arresto”, mientras el otro policía llamaba a la Dirección de Seguridad. La orden fue tajante, a Don Melquíades lo detendrá la Guardia de Asalto. Los milicianos acobardados se retiraron.
La orden de detención está firmada por el Director General de Seguridad, Manuel Muñoz Martínez , y es del mismo día 4 de agosto de 1936 a las 20:40 horas estando dirigida al Sr. Jefe de Orden Público para que “proceda inmediatamente a la detención de don MELQUIADES ALVAREZ con domicilio en Velázquez, 47 y Lista, 21” . Media hora más tarde se personaba la policía a recogerle. Cruzó el portal rodeado de agentes con las manos puestas en sus armas, prestos a disparar si la situación lo requería.
En la acera, a pocos pasos, miembros de la FAI veían impotentes cómo se les escapaba la presa. La orden fue cumplida por el agente Ramón Cela González que puso al detenido en presencia del Director a las 21:15 horas. El Subdirector General de Seguridad, Carlos de Juan, le ofreció al tribuno trasladarse a la frontera portuguesa.
-¿Y mis hijos, mis yernos, mi familia entera? –arguyó Alvarez
-Ah!. No nos comprometemos sino a ponerle a usted a salvo
-¡Pues no acepto!.-replicó el tribuno.
D. Melquíades llamaría por teléfono a su amigo, el escultor asturiano Sebastián Miranda para pedirle que le cobijara en su casa. Aceptó gustosísimo diciéndole que iba a buscarle inmediatamente, y le respondió el tribuno que esperase unos minutos, que volvería a llamarle. El escultor aprovechó esos momentos para llamar a su amigo íntimo Indalecio Prieto, quien al enterarse de los propósitos de D. Melquíades, irrumpió en exclamaciones de alegría, diciendo: “No sabes el enorme favor que nos haces; aquí a mi lado está Azaña que se une a mí para darte las gracias. Te mandaremos toda la policía que sea necesaria para mayor seguridad” . Finalmente, el Subdirector de Seguridad convenció al venerable anciano para ingresar detenido en la cárcel Modelo, arguyendo que en aquellas circunstancias representaba para él la mayor garantía para su vida tan seriamente amenazada . El propio D. Melquíades tuvo que llamar de nuevo a su amigo Sebastián Miranda declinando la oferta de cobijarse en su casa, algo que pareció absurdo al escultor.





INGRESO EN LA CARCEL
Detenido en la celda de políticos de la cárcel a disposición del Director General de Seguridad , se le permitían las visitas de la familia, que traían a D. Melquíades su comida de régimen especial. Los presos políticos estaban alojados en la nave central del edificio. Hasta mediados del mes de agosto, el régimen interno de la cárcel era relativamente normal. Su hija Matilde recordaba cómo en una de las visitas su padre le comentó que le habían sustraído la pluma estilográfica, robo que él comentó jocosamente diciéndole que: “Alguien había querido tener un buen recuerdo de Melquíades Alvarez” .
Nos cuenta un testigo presencial : “En los primeros días de agosto, nos hallábamos en el departamento de políticos, en la Modelo,. Discutíamos. Creía D. Melquíades Alvarez y varios de nuestros compañeros que habíamos tenido suerte en ser recluidos en la Modelo. Era la única cárcel que estaba en poder del gobierno, como lo demuestra el personal de prisiones y los guardias de Asalto que no habían sido sustituidos por las turbas. Sin embargo, el gobierno estaba totalmente rebasado y no podría impedir la acometida de las hordas si se producía”.
Pronto iban a comprobar, sin embargo, que en Madrid no quedaba ya ningún lugar seguro. El día 17 de agosto, el subdirector de la prisión comunicó a los militares recluidos en la Modelo que siguiendo una orden del Ministerio de la Gobernación entrarían en la recinto penitenciario unos milicianos encargados de cachear a los presos políticos. Detrás de estos hechos, como afirman algunos historiadores, se hallaban el Director General de Seguridad, el miembro de Izquierda Republicana Manuel Muñoz y el Comité provincial de Investigación Pública, más conocido como la Checa de Fomento, el ejecutor de estas órdenes sería el anarquista Felipe Emilio Sandoval. Ese día asesinaron al General Fanjul.
D. Melquíades pudo salvar entonces su vida firmando el manifiesto de los intelectuales que se publicó esos días , pero se negó terminantemente a ello . Prefirió la muerte a una claudicación interesada.
Tres días después volvieron los milicianos, y pusieron en libertad a muchos presos comunes, que organizaron un escándalo que sirvió de pretexto para una nueva intervención. Así lo narra un superviviente: “El día 21 de agosto amaneció en la cárcel con una extraña inquietud en los ánimos. Llegaban hasta nosotros mil rumores diversos. Desde el corredor de políticos se divisan dos patios; y vimos como entraban y salían grupos de milicianos con fusiles. Poco después los grupos de presos estaban arremolinados en uno de los patios, subida en un lavadero a modo de improvisada tribuna, una miliciana arengó a los presos diciéndoles que serían puestos en libertad si se sumaban a la causa de la República”.
“En las primeras horas de la tarde fueron puestos en libertad los vagos y maleantes de la galería primera y varios de la segunda. Mas los que quedaron, de acuerdo con los milicianos, fingieron una protesta porque tardaba su liberación y prendieron fuego a sus petates originando un incendio. El motín fue el recurso de que se valieron los revolucionarios de la CNT para propagar la falsa noticia de que el incendio era obra de los presos fascistas que querían escapar, y para evitarlo llamaron a los milicianos, mientras las turbas extremistas penetraron en el interior de la prisión.
Casi instantáneamente escuchamos infinidad de detonaciones y un griterío angustioso y escalofriante: desde las casas cercanas se disparaba contra los presos que estaban en el patio ajenos al simulado incendio. Murieron 30 o 40 presos, todos jefes y oficiales de la guarnición de Madrid, porque los presos comunes habían sido liberados horas antes.
Los funcionarios de la prisión dieron aviso a los bomberos y acudieron el Director General de Seguridad y el de Prisiones y más tarde el ministro de la Gobernación Pascual Pozas, observando todos ellos una actitud pasiva, sin adoptar medida alguna para evitar los sucesos que se avecinaban . Más tarde, el Director General de Seguridad acudió a entrevistarse con el Presidente del Gobierno, José Giral, antiguo correligionario reformista, para proponerle excarcelar a los presos comunes, Giral accedió. Pero cuando regresó ya los había excarcelado la checa de Sandoval.
Esa noche llegó a la prisión el Ministro de la Gobernación, General Pozas, pero no intervino para impedir los acontecimientos, ni abrió una investigación para detener a los asesinos, por lo que puede deducirse que consideraba que era una acción legítima y quizá incluso necesaria.
Esta fue la primera tiranía que soportó D. Melquíades, la tiranía de los políticos gobernantes. Según el Diccionario de la RAE, una primera acepción del término “tirano”: “Aplícase al que rige un Estado sin justicia y a medida de su voluntad”.
Sigamos con el relato de los hechos. Ante la pasividad del Gobierno, las milicias obligarían a los funcionarios de prisiones a salir de la cárcel y entró en la galería de políticos un grupo que mandaba un miliciano de la UGT: “Cuidado!, -gritó- Acabamos de ser nombrados para el Comité de la cárcel y nada se hará aquí sin nuestro consentimiento!” Protestas, discusiones, recogida de papeles, entradas salidas…
Mientras tanto, sus familiares se enteraron del incendio producido en la Cárcel con la exclusiva información de la calle. Alguien por teléfono tranquilizó al yerno de D. Melquíades, mi abuelo Arturo Alvarez-Buylla: “Se ha restablecido ya el orden dentro del recinto penitenciario”. Con esa confianza, falsa pero optimista, descansaron sus familiares.
Mientras tanto, sus familiares se enteraron del incendio producido en la Cárcel con la exclusiva información de la calle. Alguien por teléfono tranquilizó al yerno de D. Melquíades, mi abuelo Arturo Alvarez-Buylla: “Se ha restablecido ya el orden dentro del recinto penitenciario. Con esa confianza, falsa pero optimista, descansaron sus familiares.
Los presos de la galería de políticos, creyendo que aquel horrible espectáculo había ya finalizado, se acostaron. Acto seguido, entró un grupo de milicianos que gritaron: “¡Levantaos, que se os va a juzgar!” y procedieron a hacer una selección de treinta y dos presos que fueron conducidos al sótano, entre ellos Melquíades Alvarez.
En la madrugada del día 22 de agosto, Melquíades Alvarez y su correligionario Alvarez Valdés estaban sentados juntos, en pijama, en el suelo del sótano. Nos lo narra un testigo: “Mientras esperábamos, nos hacían objeto de insoportables vejaciones. Las mujeres se distinguían en esta obra feroz. Nos ofrecían galletas para que fuéramos bien alimentados en la otra vida; nos denigraban con bajos insultos y todos hacía objeto de su predilección al Doctor Albiñana y a D. Melquíades. Este, serenamente, se volvió y me dijo “Mire usted que tener que aguantar estos vejámenes de tales miserables, hasta que llegue la hora de que nos fusilen”. Alvarez Valdés asintió, y entonces D. Melquíades“ con su palabra cálida, que tenía en aquel trance la forma grandiosa de su oratoria” protestó indignado de la mentira de las democracias que “abrían un camino de dolor y ruina a la Patria y a la Humanidad. Y todavía a esta hora –añadió- se dan las manos sobre el crímen, y así se presentan ante el mundo…”. Se refería a la Democracia, convertida en Demagogia, en Tiranía.
Continúa narrando el superviviente: “De aquellas entradas y salidas de nuestros verdugos y de las palabras sueltas que a nosotros llegaban, dedujimos que lo que discutían era si se nos fusilaba en masa a todos los que estábamos en la galería o sólo a los políticos. Prevaleció esto último. Oímos decir: “A estos, que son los gordos, que vengan los de la primera fila”, e hicieron una selección de 32 presos. En la fúnebre comitiva iban D. Melquíades Alvarez, D. José Martínez de Velasco, los ex ministros Alvarez Valdés, Rico-Avello y Salas, el conde de Santa Engracia, el doctor Albiñana, Fernando Primo de Rivera, Julio Ruiz de Alda –el aviador del Plus Ultra-, los diputados Esparza y Salort, entre otros. Los llevaron al sótano de la galería.
Inmediatamente les rodearon pelotones de milicianos armados en actitud agresiva. D. Melquíades no pudo contenerse: “¿Quiénes sois vosotros, gentes de mala catadura, para insultarnos a nosotros?. Si nos vais a matar hacedlo de una vez. Pero respetadnos” . Ante los presos pusieron una mesita con un paño rojo, un candelabro y dos velas encendidas, que iluminaban dramáticamente la oscura estancia.
También colocaron dos bancos que llevaron para formar el tribunal en el interior de la cárcel . Los detenidos se agolpaban en la sombra, unos de pie y otros sentados en el suelo. Los milicianos les hicieron unas cuantas preguntas arbitrarias, la contestación poco importaba, todos fueron condenados a muerte. El crimen se avecinaba. D. Melquíades sabía que iba a morir. Ante los insultos de los asesinos, el Decano les increpó valerosamente: “Asesináis a un hombre que sólo os hizo bien. Matáis de la peor manera toda idea de libertad y democracia ¡Sois una manada de cobardes y de canallas!” e invocó varias veces el nombre de Dios, como juez inapelable de vivos y muertos, de víctimas y verdugos.
Un miliciano para cortar el caudal de aquella voz maravillosa le asestó un terrible ballonetazo en la garganta, su órgano más noble, dejándole mal herido. Tras una primera ráfaga, D. Melquíades había intentado levantarse del suelo y revolverse contra sus verdugos, algo que le impidieron con una nueva ráfaga de ametralladora. Ahí están sus fotos para escarnio de sus asesinos en el Libro Avance de la Causa General.
Ésta fue la segunda de las tiranías que sufrió D. Melquíades. La tiranía de sus verdugos. Otra de las acepciones del término tiranía, según la RAE: “Dícese del que abusa de su poder, superioridad o fuerza”


----------



## I. de A. (28 Sep 2019)

*3*

TRASLADO DE LOS RESTOS
“Hacia las 2 de la madrugada sacaron los cadáveres del sótano y los pasaron ante el resto de los presos políticos. Los llevaban en escaleras de mano con un lienzo mal echado sobre los cuerpos muertos. Al día siguiente se dispuso la conducción de los cadáveres al cementerio, lo que se hizo en camiones. Los cuerpos de los muertos fueron sacados de la cárcel por dos hombres que al llegar al camión los lanzaban al aire como fardos. Uno de los cadáveres recibió tal impulso que en vez de caer en el camión fue a dar en el lado opuesto. “Pesa menos que un pollo”, apostillaron los lanzadores. Era el del tribuno.
En las primeras horas de la mañana, un amigo de la familia comunicó que había visto al tribuno muerto. A través de mi abuelo Arturo Alvarez-Buylla, casado con la hija mayor de D. Melquíades, se pusieron en contacto con el Director General de Comercio, primo suyo, y éste aconsejó a los familiares que no apareciéramos siquiera por el cementerio pues si lo hacían su vida correría también peligro, por eso tuvieron que ponerse en contacto con un empleado de la Funeraria que se encargó de su localización y de los trámites necesarios para el enterramiento . No sería por tanto la fosa común la última morada del político, sino un humilde nicho en el Cementerio de la Almudena.
Como afirma Serrano Suñer, testigo de aquel momento: “Este crimen, el crimen de la cárcel modelo no lo borrarán nunca. Nunca. Fue tan extraordinario que aquella misma noche se señaló a la barbarie…”
Efectivamente, el suceso causó un gran impacto entre los dirigentes republicanos. Manuel Azaña, Presidente de la República y que fue correligionario suyo en el Partido Reformista, lloró la noche en que D. Melquíades fue asesinado; y según su cuñado Rivas Cheriff, quiso dimitir al enterrarse. El asesinato también afectó grandemente a Régulo Martínez, presidente de Izquierda Republicana; a José Giral, jefe de gobierno, que lloró amargamente; a Alcalá Zamora, que lo calificó de absurdo, e indignó a Indalecio Prieto, que en un escueto comentario dictaminó: “Hoy hemos perdido la guerra”. Aquel mismo día 23 se crearía mediante Decreto del Gobierno el Tribunal Especial de Justicia – Tribunal Popular- en Madrid , y dos días después se haría extensivo al resto de España. Sin duda una medida para calmar los ánimos exaltados pero también para dar una buena imagen en el exterior, tras el crédito perdido pues tan pronto se difundió por el mundo el crímen, las democracias liberales se pusieron en guardia contra la República .





MAGNICIDIO
¿Sucumbió D. Melquíades a causa de un motín de la chusma, o como Calvo Sotelo, fue blanco de la fría y alevosa conjura del mismo poder que estaba obligado a proteger su vida? .
Las investigaciones realizadas por el equipo que formo junto con Miguel Ángel Villanueva y José Antonio García Pérez nos han llevado al descubrimiento de unos textos escritos por uno de los correligionarios políticos más próximos a D. Melquíades. Textos inéditos escritos por el que fue secretario particular del tribuno asturiano, Francisco Martínez Ramírez, y que desvelo en este ensayo. Esta es la trascripción de un fragmento que está manuscrito en cuartillas de Melquíades Álvarez como diputado a Cortes:
“¿Quién armó el brazo de los asesinos de Melquíades Alvarez?. Yo lo conozco, pero su nombre no saldrá nunca de mis labios, ni de mi pluma, porque ni siquiera debe figurar en la historia de la criminalidad. Debe ser buscado entre los detritus de la envidia. Melquíades Alvarez tenía un imitador de su oratoria, un envidioso de los triunfos del gran orador. No muchos días antes de aquel horrible fusilamiento, le escuché frases grandilocuentes exaltando la necesidad de realizar justicia contra los hombres que él consideraba traidores a la Patria y apuntando los fusiles contra Melquíades Alvarez. Es su constante retractor; y pocos días antes del crimen de la cárcel modelo, me encontré en la calle con el asesino, quien me dijo en tono y ademanes harto elocuentes: ¿pero es que su Jefe está todavía en la calle?. Y en efecto, pocos días después era enviado a la cárcel modelo y asesinado” .
Así las cosas, el asesinato de Melquíades Alvarez cobraría una dimensión diferente. Esta declaración confirmaría nuestra hipótesis de que D. Melquíades, no murió como víctima desafortunada de unas turbas, sino como parte quizás de un complot político, un magnicidio, que tenía como objetivo eliminar a esta importante cabeza política, que con su voz autorizada y siempre honesta criticaba la República sin orden, y que podía desestabilizar aún más el débil régimen republicano en aquellos momentos tan delicados. Por tanto, las milicias fueron los verdugos, pero el Gobierno fue al menos el cooperador necesario, cuando no su autor directo, al crear el riesgo de su detención sin mediar delito, y al negarle el socorro ante el cariz que tomaron los acontecimientos a partir del 17 de agosto.
Así se entienden mejor, las lágrimas del Presidente de la República, Manuel Azaña al enterarse de la muerte del tribuno; también que el Presidente del Gobierno, José Giral se presentara en Palacio llorando. Sabían el peligro a que habían sometido a su antiguo Jefe: primero, deteniéndole sin cargos; segundo, sin ofrecer reacción a los acontecimientos cada vez más incontrolados que se sucedían en La Modelo los días anteriores al crimen, y tercero, el día antes de su asesinato cuando el Director general de Seguridad visitó a Giral. No hicieron nada.
Y acabo con unas palabras que pronunció en el parlamento en los años 20 presagio de su trágico final: “Cuando hablan por ahí ciertas gentes de dar la vida por el Poder, a mí esto me parece una hipocresía, que significa que están dispuestos a no darla nunca. Esa es una oferta que no se brinda a la opinión; ese es el accidente de los gobernantes, como puede ocurrirle a un albañil caerse de un andamio y matarse. No puede constituir vanagloria; lo que hay que procurar es que si ese momento llega, los que quedan aquí, en esta tierra, donde se cosechan tantas pasiones, pero donde a veces triunfa la justicia, puedan otorgársela a quien ya sea cadáver y decir: Ese es un hombre que se ha sacrificado por la Patria y que ha cumplido con su deber”
La sangre derramada con tan cobarde asesinato fue el último e importante servicio que prestó el ilustre tribuno a la nación española. Y con él moriría su esperanza de ver una “tercera España”, esa España reformista que tenía un proyecto de democracia y regeneración en medio de los odios, y que los españoles conquistamos hace muy poco con nuestra Constitución del año 1978.
Y termino. La tercera acepción del término “tiranía” es esta: “Dícese de la pasión o afecto que domina al ánimo o arrastra al entendimiento”. Aún soporta D. Melquíades la tercera y última tiranía: la del olvido.
Gracias a este Ateneo de Gijón por librarle de ella con este ciclo.
Manuel Alvarez-Buylla Ballesteros
Académico Correspondiente de la
Real Academia de Jurisprudencia y Legislación
Bisnieto de Melquíades Alvarez





Fuente


----------



## I. de A. (28 Sep 2019)

*El magnicidio que escondió el Frente Popular*

En un país donde los terroristas de izquierdas habían asesinado entre 1897 y 1921 a tres presidentes de Gobierno y realizado en 1934 la mayor sublevación revolucionaria de Europa occidental desde la revolución bolchevique (con unos 1.400 muertos), en el que además entre mediados de febrero de 1936 y mediados de julio de ese año habían muerto en torno a 330 personas por motivos políticos (en Alemania, mucho más poblada, en las peleas entre los rojos y los pardos murieron en 1930, 17 nazis y 44 comunistas, en 1931, 42 nazis y 52 comunistas y en 1932, 84 nazis y 75 comunistas), el asesinato del diputado monárquico José Calvo-Sotelo por un comando terrorista de policías y militantes del PSOE puede parecer un suceso menor. Y así trata de presentarlo el mismo sector de la historiografía que se niega a reconocer la situación pre-revolucionaria que sufría España por obra del Frente Popular. Éste fue el efecto que causó en las gentes el asesinato de Calvo-Sotelo, tal como describe Stanley Payne (La primera democracia española):

En cuanto se conocieron los hechos, toda la derecha y muchos elementos moderados quedaron convencidos de que constituía la prueba más decisiva y alucinante de todas las acusaciones hechas sobre el partidismo político de la administración del orden público. En toda la historia de los regímenes parlamentarios no se había dado jamás el caso de que un jefe de la oposición parlamentaria hubiese sido asesinado por un destacamento de la policía nacional.

*Pistoleros socialistas en las expediciones de castigo*

Las circunstancias de su asesinato son sabidas. Amenazas de muerte en las Cortes proferidas por parte de los diputados socialistas y comunistas y hasta el presidente del Gobierno, Santiago Casares Quiroga. Violencia creciente en las calles, fomentada y consentida por el Gobierno y los partidos del Frente Popular, uno de cuyos episodios fue, en la noche del 12 de julio, el asesinato por pistoleros desconocidos del teniente José del Castillo, instructor de las milicias socialistas y reintegrado después de haber sido expulsado por participar en la revolución de 1934. Formación en el cuartel de Pontejos, de la Guardia de Asalto, con permiso de las autoridades del Ministerio de Gobernación, de comandos con listas para detener a falangistas y derechistas. Uno de estos comandos terroristas, encabezado por el capitán de la Guardia Civil Fernando Condés e integrado por pistoleros socialistas, se subió a la camioneta número 17.



Cuerpo de Calvo Sotelo








La madrugada del 13 de julio el comando irrumpió en el domicilio de Calvo-Sotelo (Velázquez, nº 89), que tenía cuatro hijos. Las credenciales de Condés se impusieron a la escolta del diputado. En la furgoneta, el pistolero socialista Luis Cuenca, escolta de Indalecio Prieto y ‘delegado’ de Gobernación en las elecciones repetidas en la provincia de Cuenca, le disparó por la espalda.

En las derechas, la reacción fue de asombro y, también, de determinación: la conspiración militar organizada por el general Emilio Mola, hasta entonces vacilante, se reforzó. Tanto los carlistas como el general Francisco Franco olvidaron los primeros sus exigencias y el segundo sus precauciones, y se implicaron de lleno en la sublevación.

*El Gobierno no persigue a los sospechosos*

Con motivo del cumplimiento del octogésimo aniversario del asesinato de Calvo-Sotelo, queremos destacar la complicidad del Frente Popular en ese crimen. ¿Qué hicieron el Gobierno y el FP ante semejante acto de terrorismo?

• El Gobierno prohibió que los periódicos calificasen de "asesinato" la muerte de Calvo-Sotelo y en un comunicado equiparó su asesinato con el de Castillo.

• La oficialidad de Pontejos protestó contra todas las medidas de investigación e impidió la detención de Condés. De la furgoneta se lavó la sangre del político gallego.

• Prieto y otros socialistas prominentes como Julián Zugazagoitia y Juan Simeón Vidarte ampararon a Condés y Cuenca. Condés fue escondido en la casa de la diputada socialista Margarita Nelken. Cuando se enteró del magnicidio, Zugazagoitia dijo: "Este atentado es la guerra".

• El Gobierno prohibió que el cadáver de Calvo-Sotelo se velara en la Academia de Jurisprudencia, de la que era presidente.

• El mismo día en que apareció el cadáver, los diputados del PCE presentaron un borrador de decreto-ley (difundido por Mundo Obrero) al resto del FP que autorizaba al Gobierno a disolver las organizaciones de "carácter reaccionario o fascista" (toda la oposición, salvo el PNV), a encarcelar sin fianza a "personas conocidas por sus actividades reaccionarias, fascistas y antirrepublicanas" y a confiscar la prensa "reaccionaria".

• El 14 de julio la comitiva fúnebre fue tiroteada al regreso del entierro por pistoleros del Frente Popular, sin que las fuerzas policiales intervinieran. También en Madrid en una refriega entre miembros de UGT y CNT murió un anarquista.

• En la reunión de la Diputación Permanente del 15, programada para ampliar por otro mes el estado de alarma, los diputados de izquierdas volvieron a insultar a los de la CEDA y el Bloque Nacional. Gil Robles reveló que entre el 16 de junio y el 13 de julio se habían cometido 61 muertes más por motivos políticos y espetó al Gobierno: "Vosotros, que estáis fraguando la violencia, seréis las primeras víctimas de ella". Prieto aseguró que el asesinato de Calvo-Sotelo era una reacción al de Castillo, con lo que rebajaba a los policías a la categoría de pistoleros. Como solía hacer, el presidente de las Cortes, Diego Martínez Barrio, censuró los discursos en el Diario de Sesiones.

• El periódico Claridad publicó el 15 unas declaraciones del socialista Francisco Largo Caballero, que estaba en Londres: "¿No quieren este Gobierno? Pues que se sustituya por un Gobierno dictatorial de izquierdas. ¿No quieren el estado de alarma? Pues que haya guerra civil a fondo".

• El 15, el director general de Seguridad, José Alonso Mallol, declaró que se habían detenido a 185 jefes locales y provinciales de Falange en toda España y el 16 se cerraron todas las sedes de partidos derechistas en Barcelona.

• El Gobierno apartó del caso al juez de instrucción Ursicino Gómez Carbajo, que se había hecho cargo de la instrucción, por su independencia. A una rueda de reconocimiento que pidió el juez, Mallol envío a unos 170 guardias.

*Represalias contra los abogados*

Las medidas para silenciar el magnicidio se sucedieron incluso cuando había comenzado el alzamiento. Para algunos izquierdistas era más importante ocultar los detalles de la muerte de Calvo-Sotelo que combatir a los militares sublevados.

Melquiades Álvarez, político masón, liberal y republicano, ex presidente del Congreso, era decano del Colegio de Abogados de Madrid desde 1932. Había aceptado ejercer la defensa legal de José Antonio Primo de Rivera (encarcelado en marzo por el Gobierno izquierdista por posesión de armas, cuando Prieto había sacado una pistola en las Cortes) y había asistido al entierro de Calvo-Sotelo.

El 24 de julio, un grupo de abogados vinculados al Frente Popular se incautó del Colegio. Días más tarde, cuenta su nieta Sarah Álvarez de Miranda (Melquíades Álvarez, mi padre), se nombró una comisión gestora, presidida por el político Francisco López de Goicoechea, que le destituyó. Además, esta gestora aprobó la expulsión de las decenas de letrados que habían formado una protesta por el asesinato de Calvo-Sotelo. Antes de que concluyese julio, el Gobierno nombró a López de Goicoechea decano.



Calvo Sotelo dando un discurso









La lucha de Álvarez contra la dictadura del general Primo de Rivera, su republicanismo y su edad (había nacido en 1864) no le protegieron de las ‘hordas marxistas’. El nuevo director general de Seguridad, Manuel Muñoz Martínez, de Izquierda Republicana (el partido de Azaña), ordenó su detención el 4 de agosto. La noche del 21 al 22 de agosto fue asesinado en una de las sacas cometidas contra presos de la cárcel Modelo.

El 25 de julio un grupo de milicianos socialistas irrumpió en el Tribunal Supremo y robó el sumario abierto por el asesinato. Las investigaciones judiciales las realizaron los nacionales al concluir la guerra y constan en la ‘Causa General’.

Todo lo expuesto arriba demuestra que el asesinato de José Calvo-Sotelo fue un magnicidio del que se hizo responsable toda la izquierda. Incluso algunos dirigentes lamentaron no haber ido en esa camioneta para apretar el gatillo. Así lo proclamó el socialista Ángel Galarza cuando ya había estallado la guerra:

A mí el asesinato de Calvo-Sotelo me produjo un sentimiento. El sentimiento de no haber participado en la ejecución.

En 1936 no había democracia en España ya antes del 18 de julio.
- Seguir leyendo: Pedro Fernández Barbadillo - El magnicidio que escondió el Frente Popular - Libertad Digital - Cultura


----------



## bizc8 borracho (28 Sep 2019)

fredesvindo dijo:


> *El terror de Las Checas: las fábricas de exterminio de la izquierda española*
> 
> Eran instalaciones utilizadas en la zona republicana al margen de las leyes para detener, interrogar, violar, torturar y ejecutar o asesinar. Tras el robo domiciliario secuestraban a las personas y las llevaban a este tipo de lugares pertenecientes a partidos, sindicatos y organismos vinculados al *Frente Popular*; han sido calificadas por varios historiadores como escuadrones de la muerte.
> 
> ...




Me lo creo todo,
PSOE=PSICOPATAS


----------



## I. de A. (28 Sep 2019)

LISMO
*(Libertad para los presos politicos) ¿Se repite la historia?*








Tras anunciar, organizar, financiar, armar y ejecutar el golpe de Estado de octubre de 1934, el golpista PSOE pretendía tomar el poder en la II República, ganado en buena lid electoral por la derecha de Gil Robles, emulando así el golpe de Estado ejecutado apenas 17 años antes por Lenin contra el Gobierno Menchevique que trataba de configurar una incipiente democracia en Rusia.

Aquel golpe de Estado de los bolcheviques aupó al poder a Lenin. Organizados en “soviets” (círculos), los soviéticos pronto tomaron el control del ejército y eliminaron a dos millones de rusos que consideraban oposición.

El llamado “Lenin español” y perdedor de las elecciones, Largo Caballero, (jamás ganó unos comicios), a la sazón secretario general del PSOE, caía preso tras alzarse contra la II República, con otros golpistas como el catalán de ERC Companys, dejando un saldo de miles de crueles asesinatos, asaltos a templos, quema de universidades, bibliotecas, saqueos y destrucción. El envío de armas que había organizado Prieto (sus guardaespaldas causarán el magnicidio que provocó el inicio de la Guerra Civil), probaba la culpabilidad del PSOE en el golpe de Estado.

¿Por qué les cuento esto? En la campaña electoral de 1936, el eslogan reivindicativo de la izquierda fue “libertad de los presos”, hoy llamados “presos políticos” si son tus políticos los delincuentes. Aquel Frente Popular que asaltó el poder tras subvertir la democracia reventando las elecciones y manipulando las actas electorales, tras tomar el poder, liberaba a los asesinos golpistas sin esperar ni siquiera al decreto que después el gobierno firmó.

Aquel Frente Popular representó y aglutinó entonces a la misma izquierda que hoy ha dado el poder, tras una moción de censura por un caso de corrupción de 245.000 euros, al por dos veces perdedor de las elecciones Pedro Sánchez, a la sazón también secretario general del PSOE, a quien muchos llamamos ya “el Largo Caballero”.

El PNV no solo ha exigido a cambio de sus votos que no se deroguen los presupuestos del Gobierno saliente que le otorgan una jugosa mordida de 700 millones extras y poder manejar las inversiones en infraestructuras de Navarra, el viejo reino, donde ya ondea la bandera del PNV llamada “ikurriña”, que muy pronto anexionarán.

Quieren también, como exigen los etarras que conforman las listas de Bildu, la salida completa de la Guardia Civil del País Vasco, la cesión de las competencias de prisiones y el acercamiento de los asesinos de ETA a cárceles de Vascongadas, asesinos que no se arrepienten, no colaboran ni esclarecen los asesinatos, no han indemnizado, no han pedido perdón y se ufanan de sus crímenes, mientras son recibidos con vítores de heroicos luchadores del tiro en la nuca.

Los catalanes de ERC exigen a Sánchez la libertad del nuevo “Companys” y sus cómplices del 3%, cuya extradición es inminente si la justicia alemana finalmente respeta los acuerdos Schengen y aplica la euro-orden. Podemos, por su parte, además de exigir los ministerios de Defensa, Interior y el de Educación, quiere impunidad para sus agoreros del asesinato, quienes bajo el disfraz de truhanes juglares del siglo XXI o “raperos”, amenazan la vida del presidente de Actua baleares, Jorge Campos Asensi, mientras hacen apología del terrorismo o piden a gritos que se asesine a la Guardia Civil. Es el viejo crimen marxista leninista disfrazado de líricas prosas musicales.

Tras el cobarde asesinato de 2 tiros en la nuca del líder de la oposición D. José Calvo Sotelo, redactor de la primera ley de sufragio femenino bajo el Gobierno de Primo de Rivera, su compañero Gil Robles, a quien esa misma noche los guardaespaldas de Prieto buscaron sin fortuna en su casa para asesinarlo, relataba en Cortes:


> _“Desde el 16 de junio al 13 de julio, inclusive, se han cometido en España los siguientes actos de violencia, habiendo de tener en cuenta los señores que me escuchan que esta estadística no se refiere más que ha hechos plenamente comprobados y no a rumores que, por desgracia, van teniendo en días sucesivos una completa confirmación:
> Incendios de iglesias, 10; atropellos y expulsiones de párrocos, 9; robos y confiscaciones, 11; derribos de cruces, 5; muertos, 61; heridos de diferente gravedad, 224; atracos consumados, 17; asaltos e invasiones de fincas, 32; incautaciones y robos, 16; Centros asaltados o incendiados, 10; huelgas generales, 129; bombas, 74; petardos, 58; botellas de líquidos inflamables lanzadas contra personas o casas, 7; incendios, no comprendidos los de las iglesias, 19. Esto en veintisiete días”._
> Diario de sesiones.
> Congreso de los diputados. 15 de julio de 1936



Los comunistas de Podemos pedirán la libertad para los apologetas del asesinato; ERC pedira libertad e impunidad para los golpistas, y el PNV el indisimulado perdón y blanqueamiento de sus hijos políticos de ETA, los asesinos marxistas leninistas llamados falsamente “gudaris”.

Quienes en 1931 trajeron la II República bajo el Pacto de San Sebastián, tuvieron a gala desde el minuto 1 de su existencia ser golpistas. Fue su primera decisión orquestar el pronunciamiento militar del capitán Galán en Jaca, detenido y fusilado. Una medida ejemplar que la II República no aplicó al golpista Companys cuando dio su sangriento golpe de Estado, quien sin embargo si la aplicó en julio de 1936 con los alzados, acusados de ser “fascistas”.

Tras la no derogación de la ley de memoria histórica por un cobarde Rajoy, quienes contamos estos datos históricos pronto seremos procesados también por “fascistas” y nuestra culpa será relatar hechos tan indiscutibles como que el pronunciamiento militar de Franco fue la consecuencia del crimen marxista leninista que, desde el pacto de San Sebastián, el pucherazo del 12 de abril de 1931, el golpe de Estado de 1934 y la llegada del asesino y golpista Frente Popular, buscó sin un ápice de duda, como anunció Largo Caballero, “la revolución bolchevique”.

La violencia física siempre viene precedida de la violencia verbal, y créanme si les auguro que en estos tiempos turbulentos donde una izquierda tan corrupta como el PP, retorciendo las reglas democráticas toma el poder, cuando vea las sentencias judiciales que les condenan por sus crímenes de corrupción, se negarán a dejar el poder. Y a quienes protestemos nos señalarán y llamarán también fascistas por exigir lo que ellos hoy utilizan para tomar el poder.

Pero no olvidemos la causa real de este desastre. La corrupción de todo el Estado, desde las más altas instancias reales (la Corona) hasta lo más humilde, la clase obrera y sindical. Y lo que llevó al exilio a Alfonso XIII, hoy amenaza nuestra joven, imperfecta, corrupta, y aun así próspera monarquía democrática, una realidad con la que nuestro joven rey habrá de lidiar muy pronto.

España, tierra fértil de libertades civiles y hombres trabajadores, ve de nuevo amenazada su paz civil y prosperidad por dogmáticos ombliguismos marxistas de otra época, que rescatan viejos odios guerracivilistas y separatistas, y que no dudan en usar de modo maniqueo, como los casos de corrupción, para hacer estallar lo que llaman sin pudor el “régimen del 78”. Lo pagaremos.

_“Cuando el sable esté enmohecido y el arado reluciente; las prisiones vacías y los graneros llenos; entonces estará la nación bien gobernada”_
Origen: ¿Se repite la historia? — La Tribuna del País Vasco


----------



## klopec (28 Sep 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> ah bueno, fusilarlas solo por lo de la fuente parecia excesivo, si ademàs causaron malos tratos ya si,



El pueblo es *MALAGÓN ( Ciudad Real )* y estuvo toda la guerra civil en manos de los rojos de Pedro Sánchez. *Durante este tiempo se ejecutaron sin nungún tipo de juicio o **procedimiento ( como les gusta decir a los rojos ) a 50 personas de "derechas".
*
Obviamente lo de la fuente es mentira, ejemplo de la manipulación del periodismo embustero de extrema izquierda ( *Cadena SER* ) y de los pesebres paraunivesritarios de extrema izquierda ( UNED ). Las señoras serçían detenidas nada más entrar las tropas nacionales a liberar el pueblo :

La noticia de Carles Francino es tan ridícula como los argumentos y calidad de la información y las fuentes


... aunque finalmente pudo regresar a su pueblo, Malagón*, por la mediación de no sabe quien. *​_*FUENTE* : Fusiladas por no ceder el turno para coger agua de la fuente "a una señorita"_


De hecho la señora no nombra a su sobrino, el rojo asesino de *IGNACIO ÚBEDA PALOMARES,* "_el pintas_", uno de los asesinos más activos de la banda de asesinos rojos socialistas del pueblo.

Sirva como ejemplo de la actuación de la banda de rojos psicópatas, criminales y "_víctimas del franquismo_" ÚBEDA PALOMARES el siguiente testimonio primario :






​


----------



## Adriano_ (28 Sep 2019)

Es increible como el PSOE sigue legalizado. El rival natural del PP tenia que ser un partido liberal tipo Ciudadanos. Si tiene que desaparecer un partido es el PSOE. Incluso Podemos, que no es mas que una reedicion del PC tiene mas sentido de ser que el PSOE.


----------



## Incorrezto (28 Sep 2019)

vale, lo de la fuente, los malos tratos y un poco de humor negro. al paredón, con media España que hizo lo mismo.

los que se cargaron a calvo sotelo eran los amigos de castillo, que estando en el velatorio de cuerpo presente, y en aquella època se bebía, salieron a por goicoechea que no estaba y luego por calvo sotelo.

le montaron en la camioneta, en la tercera fila de cuatro, estando ocupadas las dos delanteras y su costado.

con el coche en marcha por la calle velazquez, adoquinada y con tranvía, la pistola del que iba en la cuarta fila fué disparada.

¿no hay formas menos peligrosas de asesinar a alguien?

¿no estaria cuenca jugueteando sádicamente, borracho, con la pipa en la nuca y pillarían un bache?


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 Sep 2019)

*MASACRE en Almonte (Huelva), los rocieros franquistas ASESINARON a un centenar de REPUBLICANOS en 1936*




La película “Rocío” continua censurada por el Tribunal Supremo desde 1984, su director, Fernando Ruiz Vergara, fue condenado a cárcel, fuerte multa e indemnización. El Tribunal, que nunca negó la veracidad de los hechos, censuró los fotogramas donde se responsabiliza a José María Reales Carrasco, terrateniente, bodeguero, fundador de la Hermandad de la Virgen del Rocío, del asesinato de 100 Republicanos almonteños, muchos de ellas siguen hoy desaparecidos en fosas comunes. Según el juez Luis Vivas Marzal, “es indispensable inhumar y olvidar…las generaciones posteriores convivan pacífica, armónica y conciliadamente…no avivar los rescoldos, no despertar rencores, odios y resentimientos adormecidos por el paso del tiempo..”.
La película había tenido excelentes críticas de políticos, escritores y poetas andaluces como Alfonso Guerra, Fernando Quiñones, José Caballero Bonald, Ian Gibson, Pilar Miró, Luis G. Berlanga, José Hierro o Antonio Gala. “Vergara fue la primera víctima de la impunidad del franquismo, amparada por la transición y el aparato judicial”, sostiene el historiador _Francisco Espinosa_ en su libro *Contra la República. Los sucesos de Almonte de 1932*. Según José Luis Tirado, director de ‘El Caso Rocío. La historia de una película secuestrada por la Transición’: “La falsa Transición más que un periodo histórico significa una estrategia para que los poderes tácitos del Franquismo sigan durante el nuevo régimen”. La película escandalizó cuando denunció el centenar de víctimas tras el golpe militar de 1936: “En Almonte mataron a Frasquita La Charamusca, Diego Cepeda Aragón Azuquita,..un total de 100 personas, 99 hombres y una mujer”. A determinados sectores de la derecha de Almonte les afectó la conexión que establece la película entre los fusilamientos del 36, el ejercicio del poder y la romería de El Rocío.
El Gobierno de la Segunda República acordó desterrar símbolos religiosos de los espacios públicos, aplicando el artículo 27 de la Constitución Republicana que definía la laicidad del Estado. En 1932 las derechas manipularon los sentimientos de los almonteños, y alentaron una algarada contra la decisión del ayuntamiento de retirar las imágenes de la Virgen del Rocío y del Sagrado Corazón de Jesús del salón de plenos del ayuntamiento. Los exaltados agraviaron a los concejales y al alcalde Francisco Villarán, frente al ayuntamiento el párroco invitó a asistir al Santo Rosario en desagravio de los hechos, agredieron al concejal Francisco Acevedo Salguero y al guardia municipal José Larios Ramírez. Se abrieron las bodegas de algunos de los señores del pueblo para repartir vino a las gentes, el gobernador civil de Huelva obligó a poner los cuadros retirados. El germen de estos episodios fue económico y político, y no religioso. Sin embargo las elecciones municipales de 1936 volvieron a dar el triunfo a los Republicanos y socialistas en Almonte.
La derecha nunca admitió la pérdida del poder político que sobrevino con la proclamación de la República. Era un sistema político en el que varias familias se alternaban en el poder desde hacía más de medio siglo. No podía desaparecer. Las élites locales y provinciales no soportaban ver a sus enemigos de clase (a simples obreros en muchas ocasiones) ocupando espacios políticos que siempre habían sido suyos y que consideraban parte de la herencia familiar. Y si grave fue la pérdida del poder político mucho peor fue cuando la amenaza pasó al terreno económico. Es aquí, aunque se disfrazara de afrenta a la Virgen, donde hay que buscar la clave de los sucesos de Almonte.
Detrás de este suceso subyace un problema agrario y de distribución de los montes de propios y las tierras del municipio. Hasta un 83% del término municipal de Almonte quedó en manos privadas a partir de las desamortizaciones del siglo XIX, perdiendo la población una inmensa cantidad de recursos públicos que utilizaba tradicionalmente para sobrevivir. La República animó a los municipios desde su implantación a una revisión del catastro para establecer qué terrenos pertenecientes al pueblo habían pasado a manos privadas, descubriendo tras estudios pormenorizados que había extensas apropiaciones ilegítimas que debían volver a propiedad municipal. En 1931 los ayuntamientos republicano-socialistas enviaron al Gobierno relaciones de las propiedades que les pertenecieron y listados de sus actuales propietarios en base a los archivos municipales, los registros de propiedad y los testimonios orales. Los selectos propietarios que habían acaparado inmensas cantidades de terreno ilegítimamente no estaban dispuestos a permitir el derrotero que tomaba la cuestión agraria. Ésta y no la decisión de quitar los azulejos del salón de plenos fue la causa de los “sucesos de Almonte”, un verdadero motín de carácter político, que tuvo lugar en el momento clave en que se discutía la Ley de Reforma Agraria.
La derecha terrateniente e integrista de Almonte instrumentalizó la devoción popular rociera para someter y humillar a las autoridades republicanas que aplicaron la legislación laica emanada de la Constitución republicana. Los amotinados se apoderaron de los atributos de mando de la autoridad civil y los entregaron a la Guardia Civil, cuerpo de carácter militar creado precisamente al mismo tiempo que se iniciaban las desamortizaciones, y que constituyó la verdadera salvaguarda del inmenso trasvase de propiedad realizado (el 20 % del territorio nacional). Fue la Guardia Civil quien llamó a Reales para que “pacificara” la situación, imponiendo de nuevo el crucifijo en las escuelas. Propiedad y religión, como siempre, unidas.
El 25 de julio de 1936 Almonte fue tomada por la columna Ramón de Carranza. Los falangistas esperaron en la carretera de *Hinojos* la llegada de los golpistas, que no encontraron ningún tipo de resistencia. Los 25 mineros que llegaron de Rociana a socorrer al pueblo fueron detenidos inmediatamente por las tropas sublevadas. Más de *100 personas* fueron fusiladas, muchas de ellas en la zona conocida como Rompecoches, en aplicación del Bando de Guerra, permaneciendo aún la mayoría en fosas comunes sin identificar ni dignificar en el viejo cementerio, donde en una primera fosa yacen fusilados procedentes de Hinojos, Huelva, La Palma, Bonares y Bollullos, en una clara estrategia de desarraigo de las víctimas de sus pueblos de origen. Los años de posguerra en Almonte fueron estremecedores, la precipitación del trabajo para los niños huérfanos, las coacciones de Falange, las burlas de los soldados a vecinos que vivían en silencio la tragedia de un ser querido asesinado. Doñana pasó a ser de nuevo lo que había sido antes del 14 de abril de 1931, un lugar de recreo para las clases ociosas.


----------



## klopec (29 Sep 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *MASACRE en Almonte (Huelva), los rocieros franquistas ASESINARON a un centenar de REPUBLICANOS en 1936*



Se te acaban las balas ...

La primera vez que publicas esta información es en el post #448 de 2 de junio.

Te respondo en post #450

Lo vuelves a poner en post # 511 de 8 de junio ...

Te vuelvo a responder en post #520 ...

Ahora te vuelvo a poner la contestación que ya puse en post #450


Te amplío los datos que se te olvidan, sobre los combaten en Almonte. Tenéis la puta manía de *apuntar como "victimas" a caídos en combate*. Además, los cien muertos *se refiere a la zona que comprende Hinojos, Rociana, Bonares, Huelva o Niebla, lugares donde se supone que estarían enterrados ( si en realidad existieron )*. Lo demás, el victimismo y el melodrama de los rojos.


"Las organizaciones obreras se hicieron pronto con el control del pueblo tras el golpe de estado, cuando se produjeron varias detenciones y el asalto a un par de fincas de destacados personajes de la derecha local. Por lo general, se evitó la violencia con las personas, dándose un solo caso de un herido, Manuel Reales Cala, tras un tiroteo en una casa de campo cuando algunos milicianos pretendían su detención.

El pueblo fue tomado el día 25 de Julio por fuerzas de la Guardia Civil, el Ejército y Falange, con el resultado de 2 heridos en la breve refriega, un Brigada y un falangista. Ese mismo día por la noche llegaron 25 socialista de Rociana a socorrer el pueblo, los cuales fueron detenidos inmediatamente.

Ya al día siguiente llegó una nueva columna desde Rociana, esta vez de mineros con numerosos vehículos, alguno de ellos blindados, aunque fueron rechazados antes de entrar en el pueblo, dejando al menos 1 muerto y algunos heridos. Las fuerzas fascistas en Almonte no volvieron a sufrir ningún nuevo ataque."


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (29 Sep 2019)

*ATILANO COCO MARTÍN, pastor protestante y masón, REPUBLICANO, FUSILADO por militares franquistas en Salamanca en diciembre de 1936*




Atilano Coco Martín nació en (Guarrate) Zamora en 1902 en una familia de labradores acomodados, su padre era miembro de la Iglesia Reformada Episcopal. Cursó sus estudios en Inglaterra y, cuando volvió, trabajó como maestro en la Escuela Evangélica Española. En 1929 era el pastor, luego presbitero, de la pequeña congregación evangélica de Salamanca. Fue un ciudadano muy influyente y activo en la ciudad. Ingresó en la masonería en Inglaterra, y renovó esta sociedad en Salamanca, llegando a Gran Maestro Venerable. En 1936 obtuvo el título oficial de maestro. Casado con Enriqueta Carbonell Carratalá, tuvo 2 hijos, Alicia y Enrique.
Atiliano fue miembro del Partido Republicano Radical Socialista y luego de Unión Republicana, de ideario liberal avanzado y laicismo radical, desde donde promovieron la Liga Española de los Derechos del Hombre. Se presentó a las elecciones de 1936 con el Frente Popular, que en Salamanca obtuvo las actas de José Andrés y Manso y Valeriano Casanueva del PSOE y *Casto Prieto Carrasco*, de Izquierda Republicana. Cuanto estalló la rebelión fascista, en toda España masones y protestantes fueron especialmente reprimidos por los mandos nazionales. Franco quería un país absolutamente católico, lo que requería de un baño de sangre, y Salamanca, capital del bando nazional al comenzar la contienda, debía ser un ejemplo de contundencia y determinación.
Atiliano sabía que había que luchar contra la injusticia, la opresión, la ignorancia, también sabía que habría un castigo, sabía que pagaría por ello. Fue detenido por los sublevados el 31 de julio de 1936, acusado de «propalador de noticias falsas» y encerrado en una prisión construida para un centenar de presos donde se hacinaban más de un millar en condiciones totalmente infrahumanas, por lo que el presbiterio no tardó en enfermar. Nunca fue acusado formalmente de nada, pero fue determinante el hecho de ser protestante, maestro, republicano y masón.
La esposa de Atilano, Enriqueta Carbonell, escribió una carta a Miguel de Unamuno rogándole que lograse la liberación de su esposo. Unamuno, amigo personal de Atilano, trató infructuosamente de usar su influencia ante el gobernador civil para que liberasen a su amigo. En la otra cara de la carta que le había entregado Enriqueta Carbonell estaban escritas las palabras de Unamuno, “estamos en el templo de la inteligencia y yo soy su sumo sacerdote, venceréis, pero no convenceréis”, en respuesta a las del general de la legión José Millán Astray, “¡Muera la inteligencia!”.
Por orden del gobernador militar, el 9 de diciembre de 19036 Atilano fue “sacado” de la cárcel e introducido en un furgón. Sería la última vez que viera la ciudad por la que tanto luchó. En *La Orbada*, a 24 kilómetros de Valladolid, un batallón de fusileros acabó con su vida por atreverse a pensar diferente. Con él fueron fusilados Báncora (maitre del Gran Hotel) y «El Timbalero», crítico taurino de “El Adelanto”. Se desconoce dónde descansan sus restos mortales, se cree que los 3 fueron enterrados en un paraje situado en el término de El Cubo del Vino. Los gobiernos del PP, que han dedicado cero euros a la Ley de la Memoria Histórica, menosprecian, insultan y agravian a quienes intentan recuperar los restos de las víctimas del franquismo y dignificar su memoria.
En 2005 fue inaugurada en Salamanca la residencia universitaria «Centro Atilano Coco», promovida por las iglesias anglicanas como homenaje al pastor asesinado en Salamanca.


----------



## klopec (29 Sep 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *ATILANO COCO MARTÍN, pastor protestante y masón, REPUBLICANO, FUSILADO por militares franquistas en Salamanca en diciembre de 1936*
> La esposa de Atilano, Enriqueta Carbonell, escribió una carta a Miguel de Unamuno rogándole que lograse la liberación de su esposo. Unamuno, amigo personal de Atilano, trató infructuosamente de usar su influencia ante el gobernador civil para que liberasen a su amigo. En la otra cara de la carta que le había entregado Enriqueta Carbonell *estaban escritas las palabras de Unamuno, “estamos en el templo de la inteligencia y yo soy su sumo sacerdote, venceréis, pero no convenceréis”, en respuesta a las del general de la legión José Millán Astray, “¡Muera la inteligencia!”.*



Cuando se inventa una historia hay que tener más cuidado con los detalles para que la trola cuele. Es este caso parece asombroso que *las palabras que Luis Portillo se inventó poniéndolas en boca de Unamuno en 1.941 aparecieran por primera vez en una carta en 1.936.*



_En 1.941, Portillo colaboraba con el servicio exterior de la BBC, junto a otro español, Arturo Barea, y en contacto con un gran conocedor de España y muy sensible a la causa de los exiliados republicanos, George Orwell. Fue este último quien puso a ambos en contacto con el prestigioso crítico Cyril Connelly, quien a su vez les encargó dos relatos para la revista literaria que dirigía, Horizons. Barea entregó un capítulo de las memorias que estaba escribiendo ( que titularía La forja de un rebelde ), y Portillo compuso una narración ficticia del acto del 12 de octubre de 1.936 en el paraninfo de Salamanca. Ambas fueron traducidas al inglés por Ilse Barea, la mujer de Arturo. El texto de Portillo se titulaba Unamuno’s Last Lecture. “El relato tiene una clara intención literaria, no historiográfica”, explica Delgado. “Portillo no intenta describir objetivamente el acto del paraninfo, al que no asistió, sino hacer una recreación literaria destinada a subrayar la brutalidad de Millán Astray, con Unamuno en el papel del valiente que se atreve a enfrentarse al infame militar”._*

FUENTE : https://elpais.com/cultura/2018/05/07/actualidad/1525711624_377047.html*

Venga, reeescribir la historieta eliminando las trolas y hago como que me lo creo ...


----------



## basura_inmunda (29 Sep 2019)

Que levanten las fosas y empecemos a contar. Ni más ni menos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 Sep 2019)

*A mi PADRE, mi ABUELO y mi TÍO BARTOLO los MATARON sólo por ser de IZQUIERDAS, jamás mataron ni robaron*




Petra hace honor a su apellido y demuestra una fuerza brutal que la represión franquista le obligó a desarrollar. “Mi padre, Antonio Robles Moreno, mi abuelo Pedro Robles Clemente, y mi tío Bartolo, fueron un padre y 2 hijos a los que mataron sólo por ser de izquierdas. Ellos nunca mataron a nadie ni robaron. Y, si no es porque trabajaba para el juez Pedro Antonio Gómez de León de Alhambra, también matan a mi tío Constantino”. Así de tajante se muestra Petra Robles, una mujer de intensos ojos azules –que han visto más de lo que deberían en sus 86 años- y una energía desbordante que hace que, después de lo que tuvo que vivir por la represión franquista, ya no le tenga miedo a nada.
“Yo tenía 8 años con seis meses, pero lo recuerdo todo como si hubiera sido ayer porque además ahí acabó mi infancia” relata Petra. Y es que no hay que olvidar que si los asesinados eran víctimas, también lo eran las familias que dejaban, generalmente mujeres sin recursos, con varios hijos a su cargo y el ‘sanbenito’ de ser la viuda de un ‘rojo’. En el caso de Petra, su madre se quedó viuda también con otro niño que falleció a los ocho años cuando el barbero, “porque no había practicante” le puso una inyección de morfina excesivamente fuerte para un niño de esa edad por una apendicitis.
El estar sola obligaba a su madre, en la mayor parte de los casos, al estraperlo para tratar de dar de comer lo que fuera a los niños, mientras que esos niños tenían que ponerse a trabajar para contribuir al sustento de su casa.
Esa es una de las penas añadidas que reconoce Petra, que no le dio tiempo a leer ni escribir porque tuvo que ponerse a hacer cualquier cosa que salía: desde cargar con haces de leña “en las costillas” hasta con cántaros de agua, pasando por espigar, por coger paja por las calles que tiraban las piqueras de las casas grandes. “Y cuando ya no había por las calles, nos íbamos a los basureros de esas casas grandes, donde estaba todo seco y de allí llenábamos los sacos para la lumbre”.
Petra no puede evitar emocionarse al pensar en todo lo que ha tenido que penar su familia. “Había dos hermanos de mi madre que se vinieron a vivir con nosotros y se iban de perchas para que, si traían una perdiz, la pudiéramos vender y así comprarle un pan a mi padre para llevárselo a Infantes, donde estaba preso. Nosotros mientras comíamos gachas de harina y cebada”.
En un primer momento, a su padre y al resto de su familia los metieron presos en la cárcel de Alhambra pero luego, cuenta con los ojos humedecidos, “los sacaron en dos camiones a los que para subirlos, porque yo me escondí detrás de la puerta de un comercio y lo ví, los molieron a palos. Le pegaron a mi padre todo lo que quisieron y más para llevárselo a Infantes, donde lo mataron”.
Su familia está en una fosa común porque, cuando dieron la orden de que la familia que quisiera se podía llevar a sus muertos -teniendo ella 20 años- “el secretario no nos avisó, y que por no remover heridas, y no nos enteramos hasta dos meses después y ya no pudimos”.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 Sep 2019)

basura_inmunda dijo:


> Que levanten las fosas y empecemos a contar. Ni más ni menos.



Hace mucha falta, pero no por contar e investigar, que también, sino por justicia y humanidad.


----------



## I. de A. (30 Sep 2019)

*AYUNTAMIENTO DE MAHÓN (MENORCA) Y SU MEMORIA SELECTIVA. ESPEREMOS SU CONDENA A LA SEGUNDA REPÚBLICA.*
25/10/2018 ADMIN
El ayuntamiento de Mahón (Menorca-Baleares) retira la medalla de oro a Franco. No tendría la mayor importancia (ya ves lo que le importa a un muerto los honores de los vivos) si no fuera que son los mismos partidos que ocultan el grave crimen contra un joven sacerdote.

23/7/1936.- Ferrerías (Menorca).- Al pasar, de camino a Mahón, por este pueblo el brigada de milicianos que dominaba la isla, Pedro Marqués Barber, que volvía bebido de una comida, paró para hacer detenidos. Uno de ellos era el sacerdote Juan Huguet Cardona (había dado su primera misa sólo un mes antes) al que sacaron de su casa y llevaron con los otros al ayuntamiento y allí le insultaron y luego, al ver que llevaba un rosario pretendió que lo escupiera: “Escupe ahí, que si no te mato”, ante lo que se negó y cuando iba a ser ejecutado murió con los brazos en cruz dando viva a Cristo Rey, tras una agonía murió en su casa hacia las nueve de la noche. Su padre llevó el cuerpo a su casa donde la madre le revistió con los ornamentos sacerdotales que había llevado el día de su primera misa. Fue enterrado en el cementerio de Ferrerías (hoy está en la Iglesia de San Bartolomé).

28/7/36.- Asesinado el salesiano José Castell Camps (nacido en Ciudadela, Menorca, el 12.10.1902. Salesiano en 1918, sacerdote en 1927).

1/8/1936.-Fusilados nueve oficiales (entre ellos el comandante de infantería retirado Mariano Ferrer Bravo) y tres civiles (Juan Suñer, de 17 años, y Gaspar Suñer de 18 años, junto con su padre el payés Damián Suñer Mascaró, que habían sido llevados presos desde la isla de Cabrera). Fueron asesinados en las cercanías de la Base Naval, en un terreno llamado el huerto d’en Murillo. Más detallado. Dos sargentos y un pelotón de soldados de infantería entran en la penitenciaría de La Mola (Mahón), que sacan a jefes y oficiales y los asesinan en el istmo que une a la Mola con la isla, conocido como Es Freus, donde fueron obligados a bajar y allí mismo fusilados el general de brigada José Bosch Atienza (comandante militar de Menorca), el comandante de estado Mayor Jacinto Dolz del Castellas, el teniente coronel de infantería Luis Martos González, el coronel de Inantería retirado (y presidente de la Unión de Derechas de Menorca) Jaime Vidal Villalonga, los comandantes de artillería Manuel Quintero Ramos y Jaime Sampol Mercadal, y el de infantería Sebastián Rodrigo Vinent, los capitanes de infantería Claudio Gil Alós y Diego Casalé Gómez, el teniente de Carabineros Miguel Vila Olaria y el teniente de la Guardia de Asalto Bernardo Monclús Durango. Puede que sea el mismo caso que se data también el 3/8/1936. en que hacia las 19’00 horas y durante la noche, en la fortaleza de La Mola son asesinados 90 jefes y oficiales, primero ametrallados en el patio y después buscados por todos los rincones

15/8/1936.- Ferrerías-Ferreries (Menorca, Baleares).- Son asesinados los vecinos de Ciudadela (Menorca) Teodoro Canet Menéndez, Gabriel de Olivar y de Olives, José de Olivar y de Olives, José Anglada Marqués (dentista) y Gabiel Saura Sintes, conocidos como “los cinco de Ciudadela”. Iban detenidos por milicianos del Frente Popular de Ciudadela cuando al pasar por Ferrerías milicianos los pararon para matarlos. Al ver que iban a asesinarlos el dentista José Anglada pegó un puñetazo a uno de los milicianos asesinos pero no pudieron evitar la matanza.

18/11/1936.- Milicianos y suboficiales republicanos entran en el barco prisión Atlante, sacan del buque y en el mismo muelle asesinan a 50 detenidos (militares, civiles y sacerdotes) con fusiles, pistolas e incluso armas blancas. Los milicianos los sacaron del buque mediante listas leídas nominalmente.
Al día siguiente milicianos y suboficiales republicanos entran de nuevo en el barco prisión Atlante (ya asaltado el día anterior), los sacan del buque y en camiones los llevan hasta el cementerio de Villacarlos (actualmente Es Castell) donde espera un pelotón de ejecución y dos sepultureros y asesinan a 30 detenidos (militares, civiles y sacerdotes). Al día siguiente lo volvieron a intentar pero el responsable de la guardia se negó, y salvaron la vida.
Ayuntamiento de Mahón (Menorca) y su memoria selectiva. Esperemos su condena a la Segunda República. | Memoria republicana


----------



## I. de A. (30 Sep 2019)

*VALENCIA Y SU OCULTACIÓN DE LOS ASESINADOS POR LA REPÚBLICA*
07/10/2018 ADMIN
El ayuntamiento de Valencia en aplicación de la siniestra y vengativa Ley de Memoria Histórica (aprobada por el PSOE y mantenida por el PP) se venga de las personas asesinadas por la Segunda República.
Un ejemplo es el quitarle la calle a la asesinada Casilda Castellví Trénor, que fue detenida al interesarse por su familia y llevada presa al Gobierno Civil de Valencia republicana tras lo que la asesinaron la noche del 6 de octubre en la cruz de Paterna (_Almanaque Las Provincias_ 1940 y CG 1367-1-225).




Casilda Castellví


----------



## I. de A. (30 Sep 2019)

*1*

*LA JANA (CASTELLÓN) BAJO EL DOMINIO REPUBLICANO. ANÁLISIS DE LA CAUSA GENERAL EN LA JANA*
01/10/2018 ADMIN
LA JANA (CASTELLÓN)
REPRESIÓN REPUBLICANA

La Jana es una pequeña población de Castellón, aun más pequeña en 1936 (menos del millar de habitantes). Pero sufrió una gran represión republicana.
Tras las elecciones de febrero de 1936, el día 17, los elementos del Frente Popular se dedicaron a destruir a la capilla de Nuestra Señora de los Ángeles y las cruces del cementerio. Además, se multiplicaron las huelgas y agresiones. Fue una persecución religiosa constante. Lo mismo sucedió con los conflictos sociales que acabaron como en grandes peleas como las de junio de 1936 (en la que estaba Francisco Simó Aviñó que luego será acosado por el Frente Popular pues lo llegaron incluso a detener antes de la guerra).

Durante la guerra se extorsionó a personas consideradas de derechas o católicas para que entregasen cantidades al comité para lo que se les intimidaba con registros domiciliarios, saqueos, incautación de molinos de la ciudad, así como de cosechas, depuraciones y otras acciones como las de exigirle que dieran datos de sus familiares huidos.

*Iglesia*
Tras el inicio de la guerra el comité revolucionario se instaló en la casa abadía y acordó que le entregasen todas las armas.

A finales de julio de 1936 los milicianos del comité popular asaltaron la iglesia parroquial de San Bartolomé (fines del siglo XVII). En el asalto destruyeron los altares y la mayoría de los objetos de culto (algunos se libraron, pero más adelante se los robaron unos soldados rojos). Antes de ser asaltada la iglesia le obligaron a entregar las llaves al sacristán Manuel Gauxax Vergé. La capilla fue primero forzada a puerta y luego abierta con una llave maestra. Para el traslado de elementos católicos fueron obligados a cargarlo muchas personas católicas.
La ermita de Nuestra Señora de los Ángeles (fines del siglo XVIII), pegada al cementerio, siguió también la suerte de la destrucción a manos de milicianos republicano tras lo que acabó convertido en un almacén.

El 21 de septiembre de 1936 a las doce horas obligaron al entonces secretario de Ayuntamiento y juzgado municipal (José Vallés Granell) a entregar las llaves de los dos organismos y los asaltaron. Una vez dentro arrojaron desde el balcón a la plaza todos los documentos que había, así como lo libros, gacetas, impresos, etc., y después con un camión de un forastero de Cervera del Maestre los transportaron a las afueras del pueblo y le prendieron fuego a todo. Milagrosamente quedaron en el juzgado ocho libros de nacimientos, uno de matrimonios y dos de defunciones.

Muchos vecinos fueron detenidos, vejados y amenazados de muerte (como Francisco Simó Aviñó, Ricardo Simó Plá, Juan Roca Boix y Julio Canet Aragó). El 14 de abril de 1938 agredieron a José Boix Ferrer con dispararon dejándolo por muerto.

*Terror*
No olvidemos que el terror republicano fue diario. Las familias católicas, de derechas o apolíticas pero que no eran del Frente Popular eran a diario aterrorizadas con chantajes y amenazas. Eran detenidos y llevados a prisión. Eran extorsionados. Sus viviendas registradas para robarles. Pero junto a ello también corrió la sangre de La Jana.

El día 8 de agosto de 1936 en la rambla o río seco aparecen asesinados dos vecinos de Traiguera. Ambos cadáveres aparecieron chamuscados de media cintura para arriba y con vestigios de haber sido rociados con gasolina prohibiendo las autoridades del pueblo de Traiguera que el médico forense examinara los cadáveres.

Se trataba del cartero de 55 años Ismael Zaragozá Benlliure que presentaba señales de haber sido asesinado con una escopeta con perdigones, pues tenía grandes heridas en la cabeza y otras partes del cuerpo. El otro era el sacerdote Carlos Llombart Torres. Tenía sólo 26 años y había sido consagrado en junio de 1935. Presentaba heridas de arma de fuego en la región superciliar derecha y diversas quemaduras.

El 15 de agosto fue asesinado el sacerdote coadjutor de La Jana, de 64 años, don Vicente Castell Zaragozá. Lo tuvieron preso desde el día anterior junto con Clemente Vea Balaguer (noche que ambos aprovecharon para hacer oración en común). El día 15 lo sacaron y lo llevaron al cementerio de San Mateo (Castellón), donde dio su vida en martirio por Jesucristo. Fue beatificado el 13 de octubre de 2013 y su fiesta es el 6 de noviembre.

El día 10 de septiembre de 1936 en Coll de Canet es asesinado a los 68 años Juan Alambillaga Fenollosa, sacerdote coadjutor de puebla de Benifasá y ecónomo en Coll de Canet.

El día 16 de septiembre de 1936 fue asesinado a un kilómetro de Tirig y a los 65 años quien fuera alcalde y concejal liberal, Domingo Boix Ferrer. Era natural de La Jana e hijo de Pascual Boix y Vicenta Ferrer. Viudo de segundas nupcias de Tomasa Beltrán Prades, sin hijos de este matrimonio. De su primer matrimonio con Plácida Pla Escuder dejó tres hijos llamados Luis, Plácida y Elvira Boix Pla (todos ellos ya mayores). Su hijo Luis Boix Plá declaró que su padre, labrador y del Partido Liberal, fue detenido por unos desconocidos del declarante en Albocácer (en el domicilio de una hija) siendo llevado a las proximidades de Tirig donde apareció asesinado el mismo día por disparos de armas de fuego
Juan Clemente Vea Balaguer, hermano de las Doctrinas Cristianas, de 36 años y actual beato. En cementerio de San Mateo. Había nacido en la calle Valencia, 24, de La Jana pero estaba domiciliado en Tortosa, hijo de Francisco Vea Valles y Micaela Balaguer Roca). Al cumplir los 18 años entró en el noviciado de Fortianell hasta que tomó el hábito el día de la Virgen de Lourdes, 11 de febrero de 1917, de quien era muy devoto. Posteriormente fue al escolasticado de Bujedo hasta que en 1920 fue destinado a Benicarló y, tras otros destinos, en 1933 pasó a Tortosa. El 22 de julio de 1936 tuvo que huir por la persecución religiosa, por lo que marchó a su pueblo, La Jana. Al llegar allí, milicianos republicanos lo registraron y lo dejaron confinado en su casa, con prohibición de abandonarla. Allí cumplió pacíficamente la privación de libertad ordenada por los republicanos. Pero en la tarde del 14 de agosto los republicanos lo sacaron de su casa y junto al párroco del pueblo, Vicente Castell Zaragoza (64 años), lo tuvieron preso toda la noche (que ambos compartieron juntos en oración), hasta que ya el día 15 de agosto lo llevaron al cementerio de San Mateo (Castellón), donde dio su vida en martirio por Jesucristo. Fue beatificado el 13 de octubre de 2013 y su fiesta es el 6 de noviembre.


----------



## Linthor (30 Sep 2019)

La memoria impuesta, la verdad olvidada

_Nada hay de “memoria” en la interpretación obligada de unos hechos que no se han vivido. Nada hay de “democrático” en la imposición de una visión única y sesgada de los hechos históricos. Nada hay de “libertad” cuando la verdad viene dirigida desde fuera. _

_*«Una vez más, nos encontramos con las estrategias del marxismo cultural elaborado a la tradicional usanza para crear la realidad y la verdad del 2+2=5» *_


----------



## I. de A. (30 Sep 2019)

*y 2*

LA JANA (CASTELLÓN) BAJO EL DOMINIO REPUBLICANO.

Más numeroso fue el crimen del día 20 de octubre de 1936 en el que asesinaron en el cementerio de Santa Magdalena de Pulpis a cuatro vecinos y naturales de La Jana (Ramón Vallés Gargallo, Tomás Gilabert Vea, Juan Tomás Gargallo Vea y Roque Vea Balaguer y otros que ese día lograron huir, pero luego fueron igualmente asesinados).

Ramón Vallés Gargallo tenía 57 años y había sido alcalde y concejal. Vivía en la calle de la Fuente y estaba casado con Custodia Pavía Gilabert con la que tenía dos hijos llamados Pedro y Purificación (ambos ya mayores, pues tenían más de treinta años). Su viuda declaró que en la primera hora de la mañana del día 20 se encontraba en una finca llamada Cometa y de pronto se presentaron Domingo Bosch, Francisco Roig Balaguer, José Vicente Gimeno Vilanova (de Unión Republicana) y Manuel Balaguer, quienes le dijeron que debía ir con ellos al comité, a lo que él contestó que iría sólo. Efectivamente allí fue a las nueve de la mañana, donde quedó allí preso sin dejarle salir los del comité. Lo tuvieron preso con otros vecinos que habían detenido. Al poco rato de estar allí detenido llegaron tres autos con milicianos armados, se los llevaron y los asesinaron en las tapias del cementerio de Santa Magdalena de Pulpis. Según figura en CG al parecer en este crimen contaron con la complicidad del comité Antifascista de Torreblanca.

Con él llevaron a Tomás Gilabert Vea, fiscal municipal suplente de 37 años. Natural y vecino de La Jana era hijo de hijo de Tomás Gilabert y Teresa Vea y estaba casado con Teresa Simó Aviñó con la que tenía dos hijos de 14 y 7 años. Su viuda declaró que fue llamado al comité rojo, donde se presentó a las nueve de la mañana, encontrando allí a los miembros Ángel Ferrer Expósito, Pedro Vallés Ferrer, Tomás Boix Vallés, Jacinto Lladser Eroles (UGT), Marcelino Vea Vergé (de Izquierda Republicana), José Vicente Gimeno Vilanova, José Vicente Bayarri Beltrán, José Martín Adell Vergé (UGT), Sandalio Coloma Compte y José Ferrer Beltrán. Encontrándose allí vio llegar tres autos con milicianos armados que se los llevaron a asesinar a las doce en las tapias del cementerio de Santa Magdalena de Pulpis.

Otro que es acompañó fue Juan Tomás Gargallo Vea, de 35 años y de DRV. Vecino y natural de La Jana era hijo de Tomás Gargallo y Leonor Vea y estaba casado con María Simó Aviñó con la que tenía un hijo de once años llamado Juan José. Su viuda declaro que vivían en la calle de la Corte y que ese día 20 fue avisado para que fuera ante el comité republicano. Allí fue a las nueve del mañana encontrado a muchos de los del comité (Ángel Ferrer Expósito, Pedro Vallés Ferrer, Tomás Ramón Boix Vallés, Jacinto Llácer Erola, Marcelino Vea Vergé, Jove Vicente Gimeno Vilanova, José Vicente Bayarri Beltrán-UGT-, José Martín Adell Vergé, Sandalio Coloma Compte, Pedro Vicente Boix, …) y estando allí preso se los llevaron en tres autos que llegaron a la plaza frente al comité y los asesinaron al mediodía.

Con ellos fue a los 34 años don Roque Vea Balaguer. Era natural y vecino de La Jana. Era hijo de Francisco Vea y Micaela Balaguer y estaba casado con Magdalena Balaguer Bayarri, dejando unos hijos llamados Josefa y Juan de 7 y 1 años de edad. Su viuda declaró que era domiciliado en la calle de La Fuente y que le llamaron para comparecer ante el Comité Popular para trabajar. Allí estaban José Vicente Gimeno Vilanova, Eleuterio Bayarri Balaguer, José Vicente Bayarri Beltrán, José Martín Adell Vergé, Sandalio Coloma Compte y Carlos Vergé. Serían sobre las diez de la mañana del expresado día, cuando aparecieron en la plaza en donde actuaba el comité dos o tres autos con hombres armados y se lo llevaron. Según datos adquiridos después fue asesinado a las doce del mismo día en el cementerio de Santa Magdalena sin saber por quiénes concretamente (aunque afirma que había dos de Cuevas de Vinromá que se llamaban Salvador Demá Expósito y otro). Era de DRV sin cargo. Su hermano Clemente, religioso, hemos visto que ya había sido asesinado. José Vea Balaguer fue obligado el 13 de abril de 1938 a entregar a los asesinos su carro, acho y aparejos.

Según un informe de 1963 los tres coches procedían de Alcalá de Chisvert, Torreblanca y Cuevas de Vinromá, aunque también hay informaciones en internet de que eran de anarquistas de Vinaroz o Benicarló. Igualmente se dice que fueron 19 los llamados a comparecer y entre los visitantes y el comité local se discutió sobre cuáles y cuántos serían asesinados. Lo que llevó a las dos fugas que veremos.

Ese día se libró de la muerte, por poco tiempo, otro vecino, Ramón Compte Querol. Tres días después del fatídico día 20, el 23 de octubre de 1936, es asesinado otro vecino, que fuera juez municipal, Ramón Compte Querol, de 52años, cuyo cuerpo fue arrojado a un pozo del término de Traiguera. Estaba casado con Rogelia Vea Vallés y dejaba hijos llamados Remedios, Enrique y José María Compte Vea. Su hijo Enrique declaró que su padre, labrador, no estaba afiliado a ningún partido y que también fue llamado a comparecer a las nueve de la mañana ante el comité. Estando allí vio como llegaban los tres autos con milicianos armados y comprobó que la intención de estos _demócratas defensores de la República_ no era otra sino asesinarles. Por ello logró escapar por la puerta falsa del comité local y huir campo a través junto con dos familiares. Estuvo tres días escondido en _parany_ de su propiedad sito en el monte de Traiguera. El testigo José Vallés Granell declaró que Ramón Compte Querol le mandó recado de que se encontraba huido en la partida Buix de Traiguera para que le facilitase un pase para poder trasladarse a Barcelona. José Vallés lo intentó por mediación de un hijo, pero al ser descubiertos fue detenida toda la familia (esposa y tres hijos). Los milicianos le dijeron que si Ramón no se entregaba asesinarían a estos rehenes. Entonces, al parecer, Ramón decidió entregarse para evitar esa cruel matanza y mandó aviso al comité de Traiguera de que se iba a entregar, pero a este comité. Antes pidió a José Vallés un papel para dejar unas palabras de despedida a su familia porque sabía que lo iban a asesinar. Declara el testigo que a por él fueron el presidente del comité Santiago Cervera Bort (conocido por _Cagantó_) y otro los que con fusiles se lo llevaron a media tarde y lo llevaron a la cárcel del pueblo. Sobre las 22 horas del mismo día se presentó a la puerta del ayuntamiento en que lo tenía preso un auto que según dicen vino de La Jana y se lo llevaron entre multitud de gentes y al llegar a dos kilómetros fuera de Traiguera lo mataron en el punto llamado de la Serreta de San Jorge[1]. Los milicianos arrojaron su cuerpo dentro de un pozo sin agua que había allí y en el que ya había otros cadáveres (fueron probablemente más de cien los asesinados por el Frente Popular que fueron arrojados a este pozo). Debieron arrojarlo vivo aún pues horas después pasó un pescatero que lo había visto todo por si podía ayudarle y aún oía gemidos en el fondo.

Su hermano Gonzalo declaró que entre que lo llevaron a entregar al comité de La Jana iba el vecino llamado Custodio. El hijo declaró como sospechosos de inducir el crimen a Vicente Balaguer y Custodio Boix Ferrer (el segundo, al parecer, murió al huir de las autoridades nacionales).

Del grupo de llamados por el Comité para ser asesinado también se escapó por un tiempo el antiguo concejal de 50 años don José Compte Querol, 49 años. Su muerte la padeció en el kilómetro 8 de la carretera de Ulldecona a Vinaroz. 

Natural y vecino de La Jana (vivía en la calle Valencia, 2) estaba casado con Vicenta Teresa Simó Ferrer con un hijo de catorce años llamado Felipe. Su viuda declaró que su marido era de DRV (había sido su presidente local) y que el día 19 fue llamado a presentarse al día siguiente en el comité. Allí efectivamente fue, pero al ver como llegaban los tres coches que obviamente comprendió que eran para asesinarles discretamente se marchó y se ocultó en una casa hasta que pudo marcharse a Ulldecona. Al cabo de cuatro meses se enteró el comité de La Jana de dónde estaba y fueron a buscarlo y lo llegaron hasta el término de Vinaroz y lo asesinaron en una cuneta de la carretera de Alcanar. ¿Y aún se habla de que los crímenes eran cosa de incontrolados y sólo con el descontrol inicial de la guerra?

El día 20 de octubre en Valencia fue asesinado Ricardo Chimó Plá, 29 años y en una ocasión fue concejal. Había huido ante las amenazas del Comité popular.

***

Ya en 1938, el 154 de abril, el pastor de 60 años don Vicente Gargallo Vergé y sin filiación política (aunque había votado a las derechas), estaba en el monte con su ganado pastor de 70 años. Era viudo de María Balaguer Balaguer y dejaba unos hijos llamados Rosita, Manuela, José y Vicente Gargallo Balaguer. Su hija Rosita declaró que su padre se encontraba apacentando su ganado desde el día anterior y que en la mañana del día 14 encontrándose con el ganado grupos republicanos le robaron el ganado y después le mataron.

Eran tropas republicanas que ya estaban en franca retirada y aún cometían sus desmanes. De hecho, días antes de ser liberada La Jana, el día 13 fueron detenidos y encarcelados en Castellón y luego llevados a Valencia los vecinos:

Rogelio Compte Aviñó, de 40 años.
Sandalio Compte Gargallo, 66 años.
Miguel Balaguer Vallés, 39 años.
Vicente Roca Burato, 46 años.
Ramón Llorach Compte, 67 años.

Represión económica
Algunas de las víctimas de la represión económica (chantajes, incautaciones, robos,…) fueron Enrique Boix Roig, Ángel Ripollés Querol, Carlos Solari Tamburini, Juan Castell Zaragozá, Marcelino Balaguer Vea, José Saurina Gargallo, José Roca Segarra, Tomás Balaguer Ferrer, Pilar Vallés Roca, Custodia Pavía Gilabert, José Simó Ferrer, José Vicente Gargallo Balaguer, Cándido Ferrer Gargallo, Bernardino Eroles Marco, Francisco Simó Aviñó, Tomasa Gargallo Prades, José Vergé Beltrán, Carlos Foch Prades, Juan Boix Salvador, Rafael Sierra Gargallo, Ramón Folch Gauxax, Manuel Folch Coloma, Gonzalo Ferrer Gargallo, Pedro Vergé Gargallo, Vicente Capafons Querol, Vicente Bayarri Gargallo, José Vallés Gilabert, María Simó Aviñó, Gregorio Pla Prades, Pascuala Balaguer Vallés, Pedro Ferrer Ferreres, Benjamín Balaguer Vergé, Remedios Gargallo Vallés, Vicente Roca Burato, Manuel Balaguer Beltrán, Vicenta Compte Gargallo, Pedro Vallés Pavía, María Vienta Aviñó Lladser, Nicasio Simó Aviñó, Salvador Duch Vergé, Jacinto Simó Vea, Vicente Vallés Boix, Damián Guasch Eroles, José Escuder Segarra, Estanislao Simó Vallés, Agustín Vallés Balaguer, Severino Querol Eroles, Agustín Castelar Aguilar, Asunción Balaguer Viola, Miguel Vallés Ferrer, Ezequiel Saura Ronchera, Vicente Adell Balaguer, Teresa Simó Ferrer, Custodio Ferrer Aviñó, Germán Gargallo Vallés, Manuel Vergé Beltrán, Marcelino Llorach Gauxax, Manuel Saurina Pareja, Juliana Roca Saurina, Pascual Balaguer Roca, Bartolomé Vallés Ferrer, José Vea Balaguer, Vicente Ferrer Vallés, Francisco Ferrer Gargallo, Jacinto Gargallo Prades, Carlos Coloma Gañafones, Francisco Folch Pavía, Francisco Ferrer Beltrán, Jacinto Vergé Nicolau, Salvador Saborit Tena, Domingo y Rogelio Duch Vergé, José Vicente Escuder Roca, Cipriano Roca Vallés, ángel Sierra Gargallo, Juan Gauxax Marco, Andrés Vilanova Gimeno, Benito Tolós Cifre, Magdalena Balaguer Bayarri, Juan José Beltrán Vergé, Purificación Vallés Pavía, Josefa María Pla Gargallo, Nicasio Barreda Coloma, José Andrés Balaguer Vergé, Rosa Gargallo Balaguer, Ramón Prades Saurina, Vicente Boix Balaguer, Juan José Branchat Balaguer, Josefina Gargallo Vallés, Juan Saura Ronchera, Francisco Balaguer Sendra, Genaro Gargallo Compte, Vicente Bernat Balaguer, Benjamín Saurina Llorach, Manuel Balaguer Vea, Josefa Gargallo Compte, Vicente Lladser Tolós, José Beltrán Vea, Ramon Gargallo Prades, José Gargallo Roca, Francisco Ferrer Aviñó, , Teresa Simó Aviñó, Juan Bautista Vallés Ferrer, José Vicente Vergé Boix,…

*Órganos represores*
Comité Popular

Francisco Moliner Vallés (conocido por _Menescal_) fue su presidente durante dos meses tras lo que pasó a presidir el comité Feliciano Segarra Pitarch (CNT).
Ángel Juan Torrero Expósito (huido a Francia).
Pedro Vallés Ferrer (huido a Francia), de la UGT. Tenía 46 años y era de La Jana. En 1963 solicitó la repatriación a España y en CG figuran sus informes. En ellos se dice que era el más destacado de la CNT desde 1935 y era concejal en el ayuntamiento. Al ocupar el ayuntamiento el Frente Popular fue teniente de alcalde por la CNT y luego miembro del Comité Revolucionario, en el que se le declara como _“cerebro principal”._ En dicho informe se le considera implicado en varios asesinatos, así como en la destrucción de las imágenes e la iglesia parroquial de La Jana.
José Vicente Bayarri Beltrán (conocido por _Pichanes_), de la UGT.
Tomás Boix Vallés (conocido por _Pipante_), de la CNT.
José Martín Adell Vergé (conocido como _Pelayo_), de la UGT.
Marcelino Vea Vergé, de Izquierda Republicana.
José Vicente Gimeno Vilanova (conocido por _Colorado_), de Unión Republicana.
José Vilanova Boix (CNT).
Pedro Vicente Boix Allepuz, de Izquierda Republicana.
Sandalio Beltrán Coloma (conocido como _Capucho_), de Izquierda Republicana.
Jacinto Lladser Eroles (conocido por _Sorra_), de la UGT.
Pedro Vallespí Vergé.
Custodio Boix Ferrer.
Ismael Compte Aviñó (de Izquierda Republicana).



[1] Pozo de Serretes, jugar al escondite con las víctimas del comunismo
http://perso.wanadoo.es/pilotos/elpouet.htm






Casa natal del beato Juan Clemente Vea Balaguer en La Jana (Castellón)
BEATOCASTELLÓNCNTIGLESIALA JANAPERSECUCIÓN RELIGIOSAVALENCIAVIDA COTIDIANA


----------



## I. de A. (30 Sep 2019)

Juan Sanchis
*¿Dónde ejecutaban en Valencia a los prisioneros en la Guerra Civil? *

Martes, 31 enero 2017, 19:45 
12



Refugio antiáreo de la Guerra Civil en Valencia.

Las checas fueron cárceles no oficiales utilizadas por la República durante la Guerra Civil para detener extraoficialmente a personas consideradas enemigas del pueblo, torturarlas, y posteriormente ejecutarlas. Las ciudades en la que más se utilizó este procedimiento fueron Madrid y Barcelona, aunque Valencia ciudad tuvo cerca de 40, al margen de un barco prisión y las cárceles. En el conjunto de la Comunitat actuaron 55 durante el conflicto.

La mayor parte de ellas estaban controladas por militantes de la CNT, que consideraba que al tiempo de una guerra estaba realizando una revolución, y el PCE. El nombre procede de la Comisión Extraordinaria de la revolución rusa (abreviada Cheka), el precedente del KGB. Desde ellas, y también desde las cárceles, se realizaban las temidas ‘sacas’ en las que los milicianos conducían a los detenidos fundamentalmente a la playa del Saler y al Picadero de Picassent, donde se realizaron la mayoría de ejecuciones sumarias y sin juicio previo en la Guerra Civil. Dos ubicaciones lo suficientemente alejadas de la ciudad para no llamar demasiado la atención. El número total de fallecidos en la Comunitat en este periodo alcanzó los 6.188, según la investigación de César Alcalá.

Conviene recordar que por una de estas checas pasó José Robles el traductor al español de John Dos Passos, y traductor de la embajada soviética que desapareció prácticamente sin dejar rastro en 1937.


----------



## I. de A. (30 Sep 2019)

*LOS MISMOS QUE VIOLAN LA TUMBA DE FRANCO MATARON A GENTE COMO ESTA… POR EJEMPLO POR IR A MISA.*
02/07/2018
Ahora que los profanadores de tumbas (PSOE, Podemos, Carlos Osoro, Arzobispado de Madrid, …) no viene mal recordar la obra concreta que hacían los del PSOE, etcétera con las mujeres católicas, como esta en Quart de Poblet. Lamento poner una imagen tan dura, pero parece ser que va siendo necesario. Fue asesinada por milicianos republicanos en Quart de Poblet (Valencia). Hoy la sacarían de su tumba si fuera elegante.




Documentos correspondientes a Causa General del A.H.N.Subdirección General de los Archivos EstatalesMinisterio de Cultura.España


----------



## I. de A. (30 Sep 2019)

*POTES (CANTABRIA). LA VERDADERA GUERNICA.*
09/05/2018 ADMIN
POTES
Vecina a Asturias, Potes (Cantabria) es pequeño, pero aún lo era más en 1936 pero sufrió duramente la ira del Frente Popular republicano.

Potes fue destruida por los republicanos completamente, fue una verdadera Guernica.

Al iniciarse la guerra hubo unos días de nerviosismo y desorientación hasta que el día 21 de julio de 1936 se presentaron allí tres camiones y tres coches cargados de milicianos rojos procedentes de Santander, Llanes y San Vicente de la Barquera (capitaneados por Mariano Juez, del PCE de Santander). 

Aprovechándose de esto, el alcalde Fernando Gómez Otero Lama (de Izquierda Republicana, y que obligó a los vecinos también a hacer una suscripción en favor de los milicianos y que tras la guerra fue fusilado) ordenó que los vecinos entregasen las armas antes de las cinco de la tarde, bajo advertencia de registro y ser detenidos.

Los milicianos comenzaron los registros y detención de vecinos que estaban en las tiendas o cafés, pero al llegar a la farmacia de don Ramon Bustillo Calderón. Varios vecinos falangistas (el farmacéutico, su cuñado y futuro héroe y de Laureada de San Fernando Teodoro Palacios Cueto, hermanos de este, Manuel Cabeza y otros) se defendieron y produjeron muchos heridos y detenidos a los milicianos. De los defensores, resultaron heridos Tomás Palacios de un disparo en el tobillo y el farmacéutico de tres disparos en cabeza y vientre. Quedaron así los vecinos con el control del pueblo y detuvieron a los jefes rojos del pueblo. Pero esa misma noche, varios derechistas se opusieron a que se resistiesen porque dado lo pequeño que era el pueblo y el temor a los milicianos. Ante ello, unos veinte vecinos, incluido el cura, se marcharon a las dos de la madrugada y se pasaron a los nacionales, al otro lado de los montes.

Al día siguiente los milicianos, con refuerzos de Panes, volvieron a Potes y reunieron a los vecinos en la plaza, deteniendo a muchos de ellos. ¿Eso impidió el asesinato de vecinos a manos de los rojos? No. Veamos algunos casos.
El 27 de julio el barbero de 27 años Ángel Mauricio Inciarte y el de 28 años Nicasio Robles (ambos en el asalto rojo al barco prisión) y el comercial de 28 años José del Barrio (en la playa de la Franca, cerca de Panes). El 27 de septiembre de 1936 es asesinado el maestro tradicionalista Ángel Martínez Huidobro. El 20 de octubre lo fue el dependiente de 30 años Amador Maestro Bedoya. El 15 de septiembre fue quemado vivo el hermano médico del citado farmacéutico.

Terrorífica fue la madrugada del 31 de agosto a 1 de septiembre de 1937. En ella fueron asesinados Rafael Cosío (de 45 años), Román Piñal González (67 años y secretario del ayuntamiento y que aparece en La Tejera) y otro a machetazos en la Madre del Agua. Además de estas muertes y de los encarcelamientos de los no partidarios del Frente Popular, de dos a tres de la madrugada del 31 de agosto de 1937 los milicianos incendiaron la mayoría de las casas del pueblo y edificios públicos.







Potes (Cantabria). La verdadera Guernica. | Memoria republicana


----------



## I. de A. (30 Sep 2019)

*SOCIOS DEL FC BARCELONA ASESINADOS POR EL GOBIERNO DE LUIS COMPANYS EN LA GUERRA CIVIL*
20/04/2018 ADMIN
Para memoria histórica real de los directivos y aficionados del FC Barcelona ante la final de la Copa del Rey una propuesta de que hagan un homenaje a los socios asesinados por Lluis Companys en la guerra civil española sólo porque no eran de los suyos.






Socios FC Barcelona asesinados por Companys


----------



## I. de A. (30 Sep 2019)

*SEGUNDA REPÚBLICA NO ERA DEMOCRÁTICA… ERA MARXISTA.*
09/04/2018 ADMIN
La II República en guerra (y desde el triunfo del Frente Popular) no defendía ni la libertad ni la democracia, sino todo lo contrario.
La República defendía el marxismo y el comunismo de la Unión Soviética de Stalin.





No defendía la libertad y la democracia.


----------



## I. de A. (30 Sep 2019)

*MADRID REPUBLICANO. CRIMEN Y OLVIDO*
04/04/2018 ADMIN
Las alcaldesas del rencor y defensoras de la memoria del crimen republicano han inaugurado una tendenciosa exposición sobre Madrid en 1936. En ella no incluirán las imágenes ni reconocimiento a las víctimas del gobierno republicano ni de los partidos que “defendían la legalidad”. No existirán las checas de torturas del gobierno republicano, sus cárceles del terror como la Modelo con sus asesinatos dentro y sus presos políticos, ni el genocidio de Paracuellos del Jarama, ni los registros sin control, ni las desapariciones, la censura republicana, asaltos a las iglesias, detenciones y asesinatos de católicos y sacerdotes, de políticos, … * O no quieren recordarlo o es que no les pareció mal.*

































Censura en la Segunda República


----------



## I. de A. (30 Sep 2019)

*ASESINADO EN QUINTANAR EL VECINO Y JUEZ NATURAL DE MONÓVAR. AUTORES: LOS “DEFENSORES” DE LA DEMOCRACIA*
01/03/2018 ADMIN
En agosto de 1936 era asesinado por la II República en Quintanar de la Orden el juez Felipe Ballesteros Pérez (natural de Monóvar, Alicante). Hoy como tantos está oculto por el olvido por ser víctima de los “buenos”. No olvidemos a las víctimas de la represión republicana.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (30 Sep 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> *SEGUNDA REPÚBLICA NO ERA DEMOCRÁTICA… ERA MARXISTA.*
> 09/04/2018 ADMIN
> La II República en guerra (y desde el triunfo del Frente Popular) no defendía ni la libertad ni la democracia, sino todo lo contrario.
> La República defendía el marxismo y el comunismo de la Unión Soviética de Stalin.
> ...



Tan Marxista como que la URSS envio asesores para enseñar a asesinar a ESPAÑOLES y adoctrinaron a Carrillo bien en Paracuellos









Mijaíl Koltsov - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Y bien que se lo cobraron expoliando el ORO de la reserva ESPAÑOLA facilitandoselo los traidores NEGRIN y LARGO CABALLERO


----------



## I. de A. (30 Sep 2019)

*CALLOSA DEL SEGURA: LAS VÍCTIMAS DE 1936 A MANOS DE LA REPÚBLICA OCULTADAS EN 2018.*
29/01/2018 ADMIN
El ayuntamiento de Callosa del Segura retira una cruz frente a la Iglesia porque en su momento tenía el nombre de los asesinados por los republicanos del Frente Popular durante la Guerra Civil. Todo por su revanchista ley de Memoria Histórica
Ya era sólo una cruz. *Pero deben ocultar y silenciar los crímenes republicanos. * Pues no lo logran porque aquí les mostramos algunos de los nombres de sus víctimas:




Documentos correspondientes a Causa General del A.H.N.Subdirección General de los Archivos EstatalesMinisterio de Cultura.España




Documentos correspondientes a Causa General del A.H.N.Subdirección General de los Archivos EstatalesMinisterio de Cultura.España




Documentos correspondientes a Causa General del A.H.N.Subdirección General de los Archivos EstatalesMinisterio de Cultura.España




Listad de asesinados por los republicanos en Callosa del Segura, obrante en los archivos del Ministerio de Cultura.


----------



## I. de A. (30 Sep 2019)

*VÍCTIMAS DEL FRANQUISMO SIN SABER QUÉ ERA EL FRANQUISMO. ASESINADOS POR LA SEGUNDA REPÚBLICA.*
23/02/2018 ADMIN
Fueron asesinados por los republicanos. Los mismos que ahora son PSOE, IU, Podemos, hasta Ciudadanos y PP en Valencia. Pero ahora son unos franquistas antes del franquismo. Unos fascistas sin saber qué es el fascismo. Pero ahora sus asesinos son homenajeados por la Memoria Histórica y ellos ocultados como criminales. Pues aquí sigue su memoria como víctimas.
Eran padre e hijo:

Agustín March Balbastre
Agustín March Lluna






MEMORIA HISTÓRICAVALE


----------



## I. de A. (30 Sep 2019)

*LUISA FRÍAS, CATEDRÁTICA DE LA UNIVERSIDAD DE VALENCIA, ASESINADA Y TORTURADA POR MILICIANOS REPUBLICANOS*
06/01/2018 ADMIN
Luisa María Frías Cañizares






Asesinada el 6/12/1936 en el picadero de Paterna (Valencia). Era profesora de la Universidad de Valencia (actual Universitat de València), y vecina de Valencia, C/La Nave,27, en algún dato y en la C/Pablo Iglesias, 7, encima del cine Suizo (actualmente C/María Cristina). Había nacido en Valencia el 20/6/1896 por lo que con su preparación universitaria demostró ser una mujer moderna e inteligente que nunca quiso renunciar a su fe católica, por lo que hacía apostolado en la universidad y en su parroquia como miembro que era de Acción Católica (fue una de las fundadoras de la rama femenina de las universitarias de Acción Católica en su parroquia de Santo Tomás Apóstol). Daba muchas limosnas a los necesitados. Por razón de su fe peregrinó a Tierra Santa (¡en aquellos tiempos!) así como a Lourdes. Se encerraba horas en su habitación para rezar.


Cuando tenía sólo 40 años milicianos republicanos la detuvieron en su domicilio el 24 de noviembre y la llevaron a la checa anarquista situada en el Banco Vitalicio, donde la obligaron a desnudarse mientras la insultaban y maltrataban. Tras ello la llevaron a la checa del Seminario (o de C/Trinitarios) hasta el 5 de diciembre, donde fue maltratada y forzada a firmar la entrega de sus ahorros a los milicianos, hasta que los republicanos la llevaron al picadero de Paterna la noche del 5 al 6 de diciembre.

Antes de morir la torturaron para lo que al negarse a renunciar a su fe le sacaron los ojos, le cortaron la lengua porque daba vivas a Cristo Rey y luego la asesinaron en Paterna.

Su cadáver fue enterrado en el cementerio de Valencia, sección 10, derecha, núm. 18 hasta que el 13/5/1958 fue trasladado a la capilla de su parroquia, Santo Tomás Apostol de Valencia.

Fue beatificada por Juan Pablo II y su fiesta litúrgica se celebra el 6 de diciembre.

Había tomado su primera comunión el día de la Ascensión de 1908 en la colegiata de San Bartolomé de Valencia. Era licenciada en Filosofía y Letras, sección historia, por la Universidad de Valencia, logrando, con el mérito que supone en esos tiempos para una mujer, ser profesora universitaria, concretamente catedrática en la facultad de filosofía y letras de la Universidad de Valencia.

Sus datos en la wikipedia polaca: Luiza Maria Frías Cañizares – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia





Documentos correspondientes a Causa General del A.H.N.Subdirección General de los Archivos EstatalesMinisterio de Cultura.España
Luisa Frías, catedrática de la Universidad de Valencia, asesinada y torturada por milicianos republicanos | Memoria republicana


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (30 Sep 2019)

Todo lo que se hiciera en defensa de la Legalidad Republicana en contra de los puercos fascistas tiene mi aprobación


----------



## Incorrezto (30 Sep 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> .



esta foto la saqué yo de pares cuando había acceso a los archivos fotográficos.
la publiqué en un par de foros sobre la guerra civil y los del blog somosmalasaña me la piratearon sin citar fuente.
ya se ha viralizado.

corresponde a la semana de la unión soviética, que duró eso, una semana, y es una de los varios montajes de cartón piedra que se erigieron para agradecer a la urss el envio de los tanques y aviones que salvaron madrid en noviembre del 36.
el mas famoso la puerta de alcalá engalanada, o el de stalin en cuatro caminos.


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Sep 2019)

Harkonen dijo:


> Todo lo que se hiciera en defensa de la Legalidad Republicana en contra de los puercos fascistas tiene mi aprobación



Buffff, cómo están las cabezas!!


----------



## I. de A. (30 Sep 2019)

Harkonen dijo:


> Todo lo que se hiciera en defensa de la Legalidad Republicana en contra de los puercos fascistas tiene mi aprobación



En contra de la legalidad republica estuvieron desde el principio las bandas criminales PSOE, IR, ERC, PNV, UGT, CNT PCE...

Por muy anticlerical que fuese la legalidad republicana, no incluía la quema de conventos, iglesias, bibliotecas, colegios, universidades...

También iba en contra de la legalidad republicana el exterminio de religiosos, católicos en general, opositores políticos, incluidos líderes de la oposición como Calvo Sotelo, Melquiades Älvarez, Rico Avelló, ministro de la república.

Tampoco eran legales las matanzas que se produjeron entre sí las distintas mafias rojas.

Ni el establecimiento de checas propiedad de las mafias políticas para la tortura y asesinato.

Ni las sacas de las cárceles para asesinar prisioneros.

Ni dar un golpe contra la república con asesinatos y destrucción en 1934 (condenados los cabecillas por la legalidad republicana).

Ni dar un pucherazo a mano armada en febrero de 1936...

Así que tiene mi aprobación lo que fuera contra esos puercos.

_Perlas de un ¿defensor de la legalidad republicana? y organizador del golpe contra la legalidad republicana en 1934, muy admirado por los sociatas actuales que le ponen calles y estatuas, Largo Caballero:_

En un mitin en Alicante, el Jefe socialista había proclamado el 19 de enero de 1936:
“_Quiero decirles a las derechas que si triunfamos colaboraremos con nuestros aliados; pero *si triunfan las derechas nuestra labor habrá de ser doble, colaborar con nuestros aliados dentro de la legalidad, pero tendremos que ir a la guerra civil declarada. *Que no digan que nosotros decimos las cosas por decirlas, que nosotros lo realizamos_”
(El Liberal, de Bilbao, 20 de enero de 1936).

Largo Caballero en Linares en otro mitin el 20 de enero de 1936:
“_… la clase obrera debe adueñarse del poder político, convencida de que* la democracia es incompatible con el socialismo, y como el que tiene el poder no ha de entregarlo voluntariamente, por eso hay que ir a la Revolución*_*”.*

El 10 de febrero de 1936, en el Cinema Europa, Largo Caballero insistía:
“_… la transformación total del país no se puede hacer echando simplemente papeletas en las urnas…* estamos ya hartos de ensayos de democracia; que se implante en el país nuestra democracia*_*”.*

El 1 de noviembre de 1933:
*“En las elecciones de abril (1931), los socialistas renunciaron a vengarse de sus enemigos y respetaron vidas y haciendas; que no esperen esa generosidad en nuestro próximo triunfo. La generosidad no es arma buena. La consolidación de un régimen exige hechos que repugnan, pero que luego justifica la Historia”.*

En febrero de 1933:
*“Si no nos permiten conquistar el poder con arreglo a la Constitución… tendremos que conquistarlo de otra manera”.*

El 23 de noviembre de 1931, Largo Caballero, entonces Ministro de Trabajo y Previsión Social, ante la posibilidad de que las Cortes se disolviesen por no tener mayoría, amenaza:
“_Ese intento sólo sería la señal para que el PSOE y la UGT lo considerasen como una provocación y se lanzasen incluso a un nuevo movimiento revolucionario. No puedo aceptar la posibilidad, que sería un reto al partido, y que *nos obligaría a ir a una guerra civil*_*”. *
(Acta de sesiones del Parlamento. “El Debate”, 24 de noviembre de 1931, Madrid)

15 de agosto de 1933, en la Escuela de Torrelodones:
“_*Antes de la República creí queno era posible realizar una obra socialista en la democracia burguesa. Después de veintitantos meses en el gobierno… si tenía alguna duda sobre ello, ha desaparecido. Es imposible*_*“. *
(“El Socialista”, 16-8-33).

“_Se dirá: ¡Ah esa es la dictadura del proletariado! Pero ¿es que vivimos en una democracia? Pues ¿qué hay hoy, más que una dictadura de burgueses? Se nos ataca porque vamos contra la propiedad. Efectivamente. Vamos a echar abajo el régimen de propiedad privada. No ocultamos que vamos a la revolución social. ¿Cómo?_ (Una voz en el público: ‘Como en Rusia’). _No nos asusta eso. Vamos, repito, hacía la revolución social…* mucho dudo que se pueda conseguir el triunfo dentro de la legalidad. Y en tal caso, camaradas habrá que obtenerlo por la violencia… nosotros respondemos: vamos legalmente hacia la revolución de la sociedad. Pero si no queréis, haremos la revolución violentamente (Gran ovación).* Eso dirán los enemigos, es excitar a la guerra civil… Pongámonos en la realidad. Hay una guerra civil… No nos ceguemos camaradas. Lo que pasa es que esta guerra no ha tomado aun los caracteres cruentos que, por fortuna o desgracia, tendrá inexorablemente que tomar. El 19 vamos a las urnas… Más no olvidéis que los hechos nos llevarán a actos en que hemos de necesitar más energía y más decisión que para ir a las urnas. ¿Excitación al motín? No, simplemente decirle a la clase obrera que debe preparase… *Tenemos que luchar, como sea, hasta que en las torres y en los edificios oficiales ondee no la bandera tricolor de una República burguesa, sino la bandera roja de la Revolución Socialista*_*”. *
(“El Socialista”, 9-11-33).

El 24 de mayo de 1936, en Cádiz, tras la victoria del Frente Popular:
*“Cuando el Frente Popular se derrumbe, como se derrumbará sin duda, el triunfo del proletariado será indiscutible. Entonces estableceremos la dictadura del proletariado, lo que…quiere decir la represión…de las clases capitalistas y burguesas”. *
(“El Socialista”, 26-5-36).

Verano de 1934 en Ginebra:
“_No creemos en la democracia como valor absoluto.* Tampoco creemos en la libertad*_*”.*


----------



## klopec (30 Sep 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *A mi PADRE, mi ABUELO y mi TÍO BARTOLO los MATARON sólo por ser de IZQUIERDAS, jamás mataron ni robaron*
> Petra hace honor a su apellido y demuestra una fuerza brutal que la represión franquista le obligó a desarrollar. “Mi padre, Antonio Robles Moreno, mi abuelo *Pedro Robles Clemente*, y mi tío Bartolo, fueron un padre y 2 hijos a los que mataron sólo por ser de izquierdas. Ellos nunca mataron a nadie ni robaron. Y, si no es porque trabajaba para el juez Pedro Antonio Gómez de León de Alhambra, también matan a mi tío Constantino”. Así de tajante se muestra Petra Robles, una mujer de intensos ojos azules –que han visto más de lo que deberían en sus 86 años- y una energía desbordante que hace que, después de lo que tuvo que vivir por la represión franquista, ya no le tenga miedo a nada.




Repetición del post nº 1.433 de 17 de septiembre de 2.019. Contestado por post nº 1.437 cuyo contenido se reproduce ...


_Es verdaderamente patético el empeño de los embusteros por intentar hacernos creer que los rojos eran las hermanitas de la caridad. Lo lamento por la señora pero a su edad es bueno que se entere_* QUE NO LOS MATARON POR SER DE IZQUIERDAS SINO POR ALGO MÁS ...
*
*




*​


----------



## klopec (30 Sep 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> *LOS MISMOS QUE VIOLAN LA TUMBA DE FRANCO MATARON A GENTE COMO ESTA… POR EJEMPLO POR IR A MISA.*
> 02/07/2018
> Ahora que los profanadores de tumbas (PSOE, Podemos, Carlos Osoro, Arzobispado de Madrid, …) no viene mal recordar la obra concreta que hacían los del PSOE, etcétera con las mujeres católicas, como esta en Quart de Poblet. Lamento poner una imagen tan dura, pero parece ser que va siendo necesario. Fue asesinada por milicianos republicanos en Quart de Poblet (Valencia). Hoy la sacarían de su tumba si fuera elegante.



Abundando en las pruebas aportaremos un testimonio gráfico importante donde se ve la comunión entre *el hijo de puta rojo asesino confeso Marcos Ana* ( asesino entre otros de una mujer como la de la fotografía en Alcalá de Henares ) con un *PZOEcialista como PATXI LÓPEZ* al que la madre de Pagazaurtundúa maldijo con "*... harás cosas que helarán la sangre*".





*LOS AFINES SIEMPRE ACABAN EN LA MISMA CESTA ...*


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 Sep 2019)

*La FOSA de los MAESTROS FUSILADOS por falangistas en Cobertelada (Soria) en 1936*




El magisterio fue uno de los sectores más castigados por los golpistas. Los mataron porque, para el fascismo, la educación del pueblo era una amenaza. La II República llevó a cabo un ambicioso plan de educación dando trabajo a miles de maestros jóvenes, y en los pueblos empezaron a llamar al maestro para pedir consejo cuando, hasta entonces siempre era el cura el consejero rural. Eso significaba una pérdida de control por los sectores más conservadores, ya que las decisiones podían orientarse de manera distinta a la tradicional. En España el franquismo depuró a* decenas de miles de maestros*, un mínimo de 6.000 fueron asesinados. El resto sufrieron penas de cárcel, destierro, inhabilitación..
Hace 81 años 5 maestros y otra persona fueron detenidos, quedando a disposición de la comandancia militar. Fueron “sacados” de la cárcel de Almazán para un traslado de práctica de diligencias, y entonces los asesinaron, una de las formas habituales de exterminio de Republicanos. Los 6 fueron subidos a un camión y tiroteados por un grupo de falangistas, al anochecer el 25 de agosto de 1936, como si fuera una cacería, uno a uno, según corrían hacia arriba en el árido paraje de Los Tomillares, a la derecha de la carretera de Cobertelada (Soria) a Villasayas. Como el terreno era muy calizo, se les enterró clandestinamente a la mañana siguiente por un grupo de campesinos en terreno próximo, la “Riba la Mollero”. Los fusilamientos fueron vistos por labradores vecinos de Cobertelada, desde las eras cercanas. Fueron perseguidos como alimañas hasta la muerte, con lo que esa atroz imagen tiene de brutalidad medieval contra la ciencia y el saber, y fueron enterrados como alimañas quienes trabajaron durante la II República por uno de sus logros más reconocidos la educación, la enseñanza y la lucha contra la incultura y el analfabetismo
No eran políticos, guerrilleros ni sindicalistas, eran muchísimo más peligroso para la “Nueva España”: Eran maestros de escuela. A los franquistas “les interesaba un pueblo de borregos, que se pudiera manejar fácilmente. Por eso les mataron”, cuenta Víctor, sobrino de Eloy Serrano, una de las víctimas. “Hay que recordar que en Soria no hubo combates. Aquí triunfó enseguida la rebelión militar. Los maestros no llevaban ametralladoras ni pistolas, aquí no hubo guerra, solo represión, era una estrategia de exterminio que respondía a patrones sistemáticos”.
La Asociación soriana Recuerdo y Dignidad (*AsRD*), dirigida por la *Fundación Aranzadi*, ha investigado, documentado, localizado e identificado los restos mortales de los 5 profesores que fueron arrojados a la fosa clandestina de Cobertelada, así como los de *Abundio Andaluz Garrido*, Vicepresidente de la Diputación de Soria:
*Francisco Romero Carrasco*, (57 años),catedrático en la Escuela Normal, natural de Santa Marta de los Barros (Badajoz), estaba casado con María del Carmen García Arroyo, nacida en Betanzos (La Coruña) con quien tuvo 2 hijos, también profesora de la Escuela Normal. Ambos lucharon por la creación de un orfanato y una escuela para huérfanos de profesores de Escuelas Normales. Francisco era una auténtica eminencia, aun antes de la II República era ya un reconocido matemático. Junto a su amigo Antonio Machado y otros intelectuales fundó y abanderó la Universidad Popular de Segovia, un espacio de enseñanza con un claro objetivo: “Exponer elementalmente aquellas enseñanzas que puedan ser inmediatamente aprendidas y utilizadas por los obreros”. Con Machado compartió pensión y tertulia, ambos comprometidos en la difusión de la cultura y las enseñanzas útiles a los trabajadores. Estrecharon lazos con la Residencia de Estudiantes y las Misiones Pedagógicas. Dirigió las colonias de la Institución Libre de Enseñanza y estudió Metodología de las Matemáticas en Francia, Bélgica y Suiza. En 1933 publicó un libro sobre “Los procedimientos de cálculo mental y de cálculo escrito rápido”.
*Eloy Serrano Forcén*, (22 años) maestro de Cobertelada, natural de Rioseco de Soria, soltero, escribía en los periódicos sorianos La Voz de Soria y El Defensor Escolar, donde reflexionaba lúcidamente animando a los pueblos a abrir escuelas y a los maestros a resistir en la dura Soria rural. Era un maestro ejemplar y convencido republicano. El principal instigador del asesinato de Eloy fue el párroco del municipio, que definió al maestro como “deficientísimo y deplorable en su aspecto religioso y profesional” desde que el día del Corpus el sacerdote instó al maestro a llevar a los alumnos a misa, y Eloy le dijo: “Primero la escuela y después la iglesia”. Fue su sentencia de muerte.
*Hipólito Olmo Fernández*, (43 años) maestro de Ajamil. Nació en Barahona, Soria, viudo de María Logroño Loranza, con hijos (Josefina y Carmen) pertenecía a Izquierda Republicana.
*Elicio Gómez Borque*, (23 años) maestro de La Seca. Nació en Velilla de los Ajos, Soria. Soltero. El párroco le acusaba de no ir a misa y pertenecer a la FETE, de marxista, propagandista del Frente Popular. Sus alumnos le tenían por profesor cariñoso que, los jueves, como Eloy Serrano, los llevaba al campo, capturaban cangrejos, devolviendo al río los más pequeños. Iban a gallineros y les enseñaba a no tocar a los polluelos para que no los rechazara la madre. Preparaba las oposiciones para profesor de la Escuela Normal. Planchaba sus camisas, hecho poco frecuente entonces. La implicación de los varones en las tareas del hogar era mal vista por parte de la población.
*Victoriano Tarancón Paredes*, (26 años) maestro de Perdiguera. E*ra* natural de Baraona (Soria), soltero. Fue acusado de indiferencia en materia religiosa y propagandista del laicismo, ser simpatizante del Frente Popular y “haber inculcado en los niños ideas disolventes”.
De *Martín Artola Morrás* apenas hay datos. Era natural de Ateca (Zaragoza), probablemente se trate del mendigo al que hace referencia el libro “*La represión en Soria durante la guerra civil*” de Gregorio Herrero Balsa y Antonio Hernández García.
La asociación Recuerdo y Dignidad tiene documentados 600 asesinatos similares solo en la provincia de Soria: Hay testimonios espeluznantes, en Neguillas los niños se abrazaban llorando a su profesor, *Domingo Hernando*, para que no se lo llevaran detenido. Fue inútil, lo asesinaron.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (1 Oct 2019)

*FRANCISCO ITURRALDE CABEZA de VACA, ANARQUISTA, maestro racionalista, FUSILADO por los franquistas en Ferrol en 1936*




Francisco Iturralde Cabeza de Vaca nació en Valladolid en 1896 en una familia acomodada, hijo de Francisco, médico militar, y María Zenaida. Aprobó oposiciones a la Academia de Comunicaciones y en 1920 ingresó como Oficial 3º en el Cuerpo Estatal de Telégrafos ejerciendo en Málaga, Melilla, A Coruña, Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, Reus y Barcelona. En estos años se convirtió en un activo militante anarquista. En noviembre de 1930 se estableció en Pontevedra, donde militó en la CNT y en la FAI.
En 1932, con el camarero anarcosindicalista Desiderio Comesaña Prado, fundó el Ateneo Obrero de Divulgación Social, con el que creó en 1933 creó el grupo anarquista «Naturaleza», que coordinó las tareas del Comité Regional Galaico de la FAI. Su colaboración en el periódico “Revolución” hizo que en enero de 1933 fuera expulsado de su cargo de primer oficial del Cuerpo Estatal de Telégrafos, pero no del oficio, y en marzo de ese año fue trasladado forzosamente a Ferrol como mecánico interino de las oficinas de telégrafos.
Recién llegado a Ferrol , puso en marcha con su compañera el proyecto “Escuela Racionalista de Ferrol”, en su domicilio, inaugurada en mayo de 1933. Posteriormente contó con el apoyo de la CNT, y de Matías Usero Rey-Torrente, sacerdote excomulgado y ex militante socialista vinculado al republicanismo, que la dirigió oficialmente proporcionando a la escuela el título necesario, ya que era licenciado en derecho. Además apoyaron destacados militantes e intelectuales (el camarero anarquista Luis Abella Beade, el esperantista Francisco Lledó Martínez, el médico Álvaro Paradela Criado, Ramón Rego Freire, José Merlano Picos, Mario Rico Cobas, Manuel Mayobre Casteleiro, Maximino Romero, Julio Sanz, etc.)
Los trabajadores anarcosindicalistas de la comarca organizaron la Liga Racionalista de Ferrol, creada el 31 de julio de 1933, que proporcionó a la escuela dinero y apoyo material, canalizando la actividad administrativa y burocrática generada. La Escuela se dedicó a la enseñanza de niños y niñas de todas las edades, la mayoría de ellos hijos de militantes anarcosindicalistas o vecinos del barrio. *Iturralde* se ocupaba de las clases de los mayores, y Marina Ochotorena de los pequeños.
Iturralde compaginaba su trabajo como telegrafista con la Escuela Racionalista, a veces era sustituido por alguno de los colaboradores. La educación se entendía como una tarea común en la que todos tenían algo que dar y algo que aprender en cada momento; aunque muchos trabajadores de los astilleros ferrolanos no poseían un alto nivel cultural, sí tenían una elevada capacidad técnica, que era compartida en la Escuela Racionalista. Tenía una importante biblioteca, buena parte procedía de una antigua biblioteca libertaria prestada por un trabajador del Ayuntamiento, Saturnino Hermida, que había tenido una destacada actuación en el anarquismo ferrolano hacia 1910 y había sido uno de los creadores del Centro Obrero de Cultura. Iturralde tenía una buena reputación como matemático y mantenía correspondencia con el eminente Julio Rey Pastor. Entre 1935 y 1936 colaboró en Brazo y Cerebro de la Coruña, especialmente con artículos de divulgación científica.
En 1936 se entregó al proyecto de creación de una Universidad Popular («Universidad Proletaria»), iniciativa que fue frustrada por el golpe militar fascista de julio de 1936. Huyendo de la represión se escondió en las localidades de A Coruña de Jubia-Narón y As Somozas, pero fue detenido por la Guardia Civil y encerrado en la cárcel de Escollera de Ferrol. Francisco fue inculpado por un tribunal militar y, sobreseída la causa el 22 de agosto, fue fusilado el 10 de septiembre de 1936 en el cementerio de Canido de Ferrol y enterrado allí mismo. Marina Ochotorena quedó a cargo de sus 6 hijos.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (1 Oct 2019)

Harkonen dijo:


> Todo lo que se hiciera en defensa de la Legalidad Republicana en contra de los puercos fascistas tiene mi aprobación



tirate por el balcon hijo de puta


----------



## ULTRAPACO (1 Oct 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> esta foto la saqué yo de pares cuando había acceso a los archivos fotográficos.
> la publiqué en un par de foros sobre la guerra civil y los del blog somosmalasaña me la piratearon sin citar fuente.
> ya se ha viralizado.
> 
> ...




Los cojones, venga macho a intoxicar a mediavida que aqui no cuela

















Una semana dice..que duro meses








Y que todavia haya hijos de puta vanagloriando a hijos de puta...


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Oct 2019)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Los cojones, venga macho a intoxicar a mediavida que aqui no cuela



cual es la intoxicación?

jamás miento. prefiero callarme.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (1 Oct 2019)

Mirad el curriculum de este Ministro de Largo caballero







https://cloud10.todocoleccion.onlin...civil-espanola/tc/2018/07/15/19/128164379.jpg

https://cloud10.todocoleccion.onlin...8/07/15/19/128164379_1531674896_98165452.webp


----------



## montecuruto (1 Oct 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> ... para agradecer a la urss el envio de los tanques y aviones que salvaron madrid en noviembre del 36.
> el mas famoso la puerta de alcalá engalanada, o el de stalin en cuatro caminos.



¿Agradecer? Si se pagó quintuplicado a precio de ORO.
¿Salvaron Madrid? Para sumirla en el hambre, la enfermedad y el terror, mientras los responsables huían.
La República Socialista Soviética fracasó en Rusia ¿iba a funcionar en España?


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Oct 2019)

o sea, que admites que los carteles estuvieron solo una semana y el motivo de que estuvieran.

pones en duda el precio pagado por las armas. se vendieron a precio de coste, y el último envio no se pagó.

el mismo hambre y enfermedad que en las ciudades tomadas y las aun libres, es lo que tienen las guerras.

el terror causado por los bombardeos aéreos y de artilleria, por la posibilidad de ser torturado y fusilado de perder la guerra.

se fue el gobierno, los responsables se quedaron.

a que viene si fracasó o no la urss¿

......

esta es la de cuatro caminos que he mencionado antes. que previsible
.


----------



## DRIDMA (1 Oct 2019)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> Mirad el curriculum de este Ministro de Largo caballero
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un angelito


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Oct 2019)

*El general DOMINGO BATET MESTRES se negó a secundar la rebelión fascista de 1936 manteniéndose leal a la REPÚBLICA, por lo que franco le hizo FUSILAR en 1937*




Domingo Batet Mestres, hijo de Domingo y de Buenaventura, nació en Tarragona en 1872 en una familia conservadora, católica, dedicada al comercio de la madera en la que no había militares. Ingresó en la academia militar en 1887. En 1895 partió como teniente voluntario a la Guerra de Cuba, participó con el batallón provincial de La Habana siendo ascendido a capitán por méritos de guerra. Señaló que la causa de la derrota, más que la presencia naval estadounidense, había sido el deseo del pueblo cubano de acceder a su independencia. En 1915 ascendió a teniente coronel, en 1919 a coronel, en 1925 a general de brigada, y en 1932 a general de división.
Fue nombrado juez de los procedimientos motivados por el expediente Picasso tras el desastre de Annual, escribiendo un informe sobre los altos mandos del ejército español en Marruecos, en el que Franco no quedó muy bien parado. En los primeros momentos de la dictadura de Primo de Rivera, Batet aceptó el nuevo régimen. Sin embargo, en 1926 fue detenido y procesado acusado de complicidad en el intento liberal de alzamiento militar contra la dictadura conocido como la Sanjuanada. En julio de 1931 la República le nombró capitán general de Cataluña y general en jefe de la IV División Orgánica.
Al producirse la insurrección de la Generalidad el 6 de octubre de 1934, el Gobierno Lerroux encargó a Batet que declarase el estado de guerra. Franco le ordenó que entrara en el Palau de la Generalitat a sangre y fuego y que aplastase con dureza el movimiento secesionista. Sin embargo Batet procedió con cautela y dominó la situación con el mínimo de destrucción y violencia, actitud que le valió ataques de ambos bandos: de la derecha y de algunos sectores militares por un lado y de los insurrectos por otro. Francesc Carbó, Bisnieto del general Batet, explica que no era catalanista, pero entendió la realidad del país y defendió la legitimidad del gobierno autonómico ante el constante ruido de sables
El 13 de junio de 1936 fue designado por el Gobierno de Casares Quiroga general en jefe de la VI División Orgánica de Burgos. Durante los preparativos de la sublevación militar tomó una postura contraria. El 16 de julio de 1936 se entrevistó en el monasterio de Irache con su subordinado, el general Emilio Mola, uno de los principales conspiradores, pidiéndole su palabra de honor de que no participaría en la sublevación, que Mola efectivamente le dio. El 18 de julio, después de estar anunciado el levantamiento contra la República, Batet intentó disuadir en conversación telefónica a los sublevados, no accediendo a la petición del coronel Moreno Calderón, su jefe de Estado Mayor (y posterior integrante de la Junta de Defensa Nacional), de ponerse al frente de la guarnición sublevada. En la madrugada del 19 de julio el general Batet decidió rendirse cuando los rebeldes emplazaron cañones frente al edificio de la división, siendo detenido por sus propios subordinados, el teniente coronel José Aizpuru Martín-Pinillos y el comandante Antonio Algar Quintana.
Procesado en consejo de guerra presidido por el general Ángel García Benítez, la sentencia le acusó de «adhesión» a un Gobierno que estaba fuera de la ley y de «contrarrestar el alzamiento militar». Fue condenado a la pena de muerte por traición y rebelión. Fusilado en Burgos el 18 de febrero de 1937, Batet se enfrentó a la muerte con gran serenidad. Ante el piquete reiteró su fe de cristiano y español. Hacía un frío helador a las 7 de la mañana. Algunos integrantes del pelotón de fusilamiento tiritaban ante aquel hombre que había sido su jefe, al que habían admirado y respetado.
El historiador Hilari Raguer, biógrafo de Batet, sostiene que su ejecución fue una venganza de Franco por su comportamiento prudente durante la declaración del Estado Catalán en el 34, así como por el ‘Expediente Picasso’, en el que acusó a Franco de corrupto y de unas cuantas cosas más: “El comandante Franco, del Tercio, tan traído y llevado por su valor, tiene poco de militar, no siente satisfacción de estar con sus soldados, pues se pasó 4 meses en la plaza para curarse de enfermedad voluntaria, que muy bien pudiera haberlo hecho en el campo, explotando vergonzosa y descaradamente una enfermedad que no le impedía estar todo el día en bares y círculos”. Raguer sostiene que. “Franco se creyó el héroe del 6 de octubre, pero dieron la Cruz Laureada de San Fernando a Batet, él que tanto la deseaba desde los tiempos de sus éxitos en Marruecos. Finalmente, se la autoconcedió él mismo cuando ya era Caudillo”.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Oct 2019)

*El BOMBARDEO aéreo fascista que MASACRÓ a la población de Alcañiz (Teruel)*




Elena Bardavío Julve tenía 14 años el 3 de marzo de 1938, eran las 16 horas y 9 minutos, esperaba su turno en la cola de una tienda en la calle Mayor: “..Fue gordo, gordo, nunca se había oído uno tan fuerte, fue un buen rato, parecía que había parado y otra vez volvió a repetir..”. Se metió bajo un mostrador y salió mucho tiempo después de que se hubieran ido los aviones, “..en la calle se veía como una niebla, se habían caído casas, había gente muerte en la calle. Eran todo gritos y gritos, todos como locos, por la calle Mayor bajaba como fuego, como algo encendido..”.
No hubo información de primera mano, ni crónicas desde el lugar de los hechos, ni testimonios gráficos, ni corresponsales extranjeros. A pesar de que el bombardeo de Alcañiz fue de los más graves de la guerra, los libros de historia han contado poco. El bombardeo de Gernika no se pudo silenciar, había periodistas extranjeros en ese momento. El de Alcañiz ha estado silenciado durante 80 años, la población testigo tuvo que huir rápidamente en condiciones deplorables, porque a los pocos días entraron los nazionales que no querían que la gente supiese lo sucedido, mintieron diciendo que habían sido los rojos los que lo habían hecho.
Alcañiz tenía 9.000 habitantes y una población flotante de 3.000 militares. Hubo adultos que se libraron porque estaban en el campo, pero en la ciudad quedaban los abuelos, los niños de recreo con sus maestros en El Cuartelillo, en La Glorieta, jugando. El día era soleado, agradable, azul, algo festivo, las mujeres lavaban ropa en el río, durante la tarde de los jueves las parejas salían, los jóvenes iban al cine. La ciudad tenía refugios antiaéreos y normas de utilización pero nadie esperaba las bombas porque no hubo avisos, no sonaron las sirenas, la población no tuvo tiempo de alcanzar los refugios antiaéreos.
Tres escuadrillas, cada una con 5 bombarderos Savoia Marchettti S-79 escoltados por cazas, descargaron 10 toneladas de bombas sobre el casco urbano. Los aparatos de la Aviación Legionaria Italiana al servicio de los nazionales, procedían de la base de Logroño bajo el mando directo del Jefe del Estado Mayor de Aviación del Ejército de Franco. Las descargas mortíferas se iniciaron en las carreteras de Zaragoza y de la Estación, siguiendo por La Glorieta, Muro de Santiago y calles adyacentes a la Calle Mayor, Cuartelillo, Escolapios y Plaza del Mercado. También cayeron bombas por el Corcho y la Carretera Nueva.
La masacre fue espeluznante, según *José María Maldonado*, autor de la novela sobre el bombardeo de Alcañiz “_El dolor del silencio_”, y el libro “_Alcañiz, 1938. El bombardeo olvidado_”: “..nunca conoceremos el número exacto de víctimas porque carecemos de un registro oficial, pero según los testigos serían más de 500 personas, quizá hasta un millar..”. Muchos eran niños y mujeres que estaban lavando cerca del puente. Los atacantes no discriminaron: El hospital fue blanco del ataque provocando numerosos heridos. Se destruyeron 188 casas, prácticamente todo el casco urbano de la ciudad se vio afectado.
En la Plaza del Mercado, una bomba alcanzó un camión cargado de bidones de gasolina, provocando tal explosión e incendio que muchas víctimas desaparecieron fundidos por la intensidad del fuego. Varios cazas ametrallaban a la gente en las calles. Los alcañizanos jamás imaginaron como la muerte podía llover del cielo de aquella manera. Las escenas de horror «fueron tremendas», llantos de niños buscando a sus padres, padres desesperados buscando a sus hijos entre polvo y restos descuartizados. Sobre Alcañiz cayeron más bombas sobre Gernika, donde murieron unas 300 personas, aunque en Alcañiz no lanzaron bombas incendiarias. Fue un crimen contra la humanidad que durante muchos años cayó en el olvido.
Alcañiz era la población más grande de la zona, un lugar de retaguardia donde no se libraba ninguna batalla. No sufrió enfrentamientos bélicos ni en julio de 1936 ni en 1938. Los bombardeos masivos de la guerra de España sirvieron de ensayo para esos mismos aviones durante la Guerra mundial. Por eso en los archivos italianos hay fotos desde el aire del bombardeo de Alcañiz. Fue un ensayo de la guerra relámpago, utilizada poco tiempo después por el ejército nazi en sus rápidas victorias iniciales: Un bombardeo aéreo devastador, pánico, desmoralización, irrupción masiva y veloz después con fuerzas terrestres móviles y aéreas por sorpresa mediante cuñas y bolsas para atrapar al enemigo.
Tras el enorme desgaste sufrido por el ejército republicano en las batallas de Belchite y Teruel, el bombardeo de Alcañiz fue el presagio de la Batalla de Aragón. Alcañiz se bombardeó como decía la orden general para la ofensiva, firmada por el General Kindelán: “Para amedrentar a la población civil”. A los 9 días del bombardeo, las tropas franquistas tomaron el pueblo. Muchos alcañizanos escaparon, más de 2.000 se exiliaron, algunos no se libraron del horror, en la matanza de Oradur sur Glane, el pueblo francés donde los nazis asesinaron a 642 personas, hubo 5 alcañizanos que perdieron la vida: Francisco Gil Egea, Francisca Espinosa, sus 2 hijas de 14 años y Carmen Espinosa. Otros acabaron en campos de concentración y otros pudieron huir.
El proyecto de *ley memorialista* de Aragón en trámite parlamentario, señala el 3 de marzo como Día de la Memoria Democrática de la comunidad. En Alcañiz se realizan este día varios actos en recuerdo y homenaje a las víctimas del bombardeo.


----------



## klopec (2 Oct 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *El BOMBARDEO aéreo fascista que MASACRÓ a la población de Alcañiz (Teruel)*



REPETIDO : Post nº 564 de fecha 11 de junio. Contestado en Post #568 de 11 de junio que se reproduce a continuación ...

RESUMEN ; PROPAGANDA BASURA ... ROJOS INÚTILES UTILIZANDO A POBRES CIVILES COMO ESCUDOS HUMANOS.


Escarbemos la noticia para extraer la verdad :

- Alcañiz es una plaza de evidente valor estratégico. De hecho *UN TERCIO DE SU POBLACIÓN ES MILITAR *:

*Alcañiz tenía 9.000 habitantes y una población flotante de 3.000 militares. ( 2º párrafo )

-* La población estaba prepararada para ataques aéreos. La defensa aérea, como todo en los rojos,* incapaz de hacer algo bien y de utilizar y organizar un sistema de alerta :

La ciudad tenía refugios antiaéreos y normas de utilización pero nadie esperaba las bombas porque no hubo avisos, no sonaron las sirenas, la población no tuvo tiempo de alcanzar los refugios antiaéreos.

... no hubo avisos, no sonaron las sirenas. ( 2º párrafo )*

- Cuando no se sabe cuántos murieron,* se inventa. *Habitual en la patraña histérica. Pudieron ser 500 como 10 ó 5.000.000. Y ya que no se conocen las víctimas, también nos inventamos que algunas serían niños y mujeres :

_“..nunca conoceremos el número exacto de víctimas porque carecemos de un registro oficial, pero según los testigos serían más de 500 personas, quizá hasta un millar..”. Muchos eran niños y mujeres que estaban lavando cerca del puente._
*

- *En la plaza había un camión cargado de gasolina, de evidente uso militar. *A nadie más que a los rojos se les ocurre guardar material peligroso en un casco urbano, a no ser que utilizaran a la población civil como escudos humanos. *Cierto mas que posible porque no era la primera vez.
*
En la Plaza del Mercado, una bomba alcanzó un camión cargado de bidones de gasolina, provocando tal explosión e incendio que muchas víctimas desaparecieron fundidos por la intensidad del fuego. 

*
Obviamente, ni Alcañiz estaba lejos del frente ni era un remanso de paz.

*Tras el enorme desgaste sufrido por el ejército republicano en las batallas de Belchite y Teruel, el bombardeo de Alcañiz fue el presagio de la Batalla de Aragón.*


Cuando destinas tal esfuerzo por esconder la realidad, que Alcañíz era un objetivo estratégico con acantonamiento de tropas y suministros y no erez capaz de aportar un número razonable de víctimas, separando las militares de los civiles, no hay mas remedio que clasificar la información como una patraña más de los manipuladores y embusteros de la "_memoria_".


----------



## Nut (2 Oct 2019)

Para cuando desclasificamos los de los franquistas.Que ganaron la guerra y estuvieron gobernando a placer durante 40 años???

Porque alos del PSOE se les estuvo persiguinedo durante 30 años.Persiguiendo y ajusticiando.

Pero alos franquistas nada de nada......

La *Causa general instruida por el Ministerio Fiscal sobre la dominación roja en España*, conocida abreviadamente como la *Causa General* (*CG*), fue un extenso proceso de investigación impulsado por elministro de Justicia franquista, Eduardo Aunós, tras la guerra civil, mediante Decreto de 26 de abril de 1940, con el objeto, según su preámbulo, de instruir «los hechos delictivos cometidos en todo el territorio nacional durante la dominación roja». 

Causa General - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Para cuando una causa general para los golpistas.Los que iniciaron la guerra fratricida en España.

Capullos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (2 Oct 2019)

*El alcalde REPUBLICANO de Grado, Luis Barredo, fue cruelmente asesinado por militares franquistas en Vegadeo en 1936*




Es horroroso el reguero de muertos que van dejando por estos caminos las tropas gallegas, los voluntarios gallegos y los “falangistas” de esta comarca. Por estas huertas y estas veredas todos los días aparecen muertos de Castropol, unos de la villa, y otros traídos de los pueblecillos del término, sacados de la cárcel por los rifleros de “El Centollo” y rematados en las cunetas. Confirmo el asesinato, indigno y desleal, de Luis Barredo, alcalde de Grado (Asturias). Luis Barredo tendría 30 años. Hijo de familia rica, le dio por estudiar una carrera en Madrid a última hora.
Era un joven de noble trato, muy afable y huérfano de rencores. Se le hizo alcalde de Grado, justamente para poner bozal a las pasiones, que andaban ya sueltas. No podía ser un hombre muy intransigente en ideas políticas, puesto que mantenía una estrecha amistad con Indalecio Corujedo, rico terrateniente del término, melquiadista fogoso y ex senador del Reino. El Alcalde, que no creía tener enemigos, se enteró de que estaban luchando las tropas en Ribadeo.
Llamó al único gendarme que había en Grado y con el gendarme de chófer sin otras armas ni pretensiones, tomó el camino que pudo y siguió buscando la costa. Quería saber qué pasaba y pensó en poner paz en los espíritus. Lo que demuestra que aquellos pueblos estaban en la higuera, ya que no midieron la transcendencia de la celada de Aranda al dejarlos sin guardia civil y sin armas y concentrar las fuerzas en Oviedo. Con la creencia de que se trataba de una revuelta, dispuesta a escuchar razones, Luis Barredo llegó a Vegadeo (Asturias), dobló el puente y se dirigió al Ayuntamiento. Allí estaban ya las tropas franquistas llegadas de Galicia.
Y lo de siempre. El mismo diálogo de los que llegaron a Leitariegos:
– ¿Estas son las tropas que manda el Gobierno?
– Sí, señor. ¿Y usted quién es?
– Soy el alcalde de Grado. Me alegro, porque allí también anda la gente sobreexcitada.
La respuesta fueron unos fusiles puestos al pecho. Unos culatazos. Unas blasfemias.
La noticia de la detención del alcalde de Grado llega a Luarca cuando aun no ha sido evacuado por los leales. Entonces, cuando se van de Luarca, los Republicanos llevan en rehenes a un hijo y a un yerno del cacique del Río Negro, el jabalí de la comarca. Los pondrán en libertad, pero a base de devolver, sano y salvo, al alcalde de Grado. Los militares no tienen inconveniente en empeñar su palabra. Alegan que se han levantado contra la República, porque la República no cumplió la suya. Pero ellos son hombres de honor. Que devuelvan a los 2 rehenes de Luarca, ellos devolverán al alcalde.
Mientras tanto a Luis Barredo, que iba preso con las tropas, lo sacaban de una casucha en el camino de Tapia:
-¿Como se llama usted?
-Luis Barredo.
-¿Alcalde de qué?
-Alcalde de Grado.
-Pues despídase de la alcaldía.
Sonó una descarga y cayó muerto a un lado de la cuneta.
El ex senador Corujedo intervino en este asunto. Pero la realidad es que Corujedo puso unas piedras donde estaba enterrado. Porque cuando fueron devueltos el hijo y el yerno del banquero fatídico, sin requisarles siquiera el automóvil, el pobre alcalde de Grado ya se estaba pudriendo en la tierra.
Los militares “negros”, según costumbre, faltaban a su palabra.


----------



## klopec (2 Oct 2019)

Nut dijo:


> Porque alos del PSOE se les estuvo persiguinedo durante 30 años.Persiguiendo y ajusticiando.
> 
> Pero alos franquistas nada de nada......



- A ver retrasado, los de la PSOE estuvieron 40 años viviendo de puta madre en Méjico o Francia disfrutando de lo que robaron hasta que los de la Cia y el SPD les dieron la patada en el culo en Suresnes. Ya decían en la transición aquello de "*cien años de horadez y cuarenta de vacaciones*"

La banda de ladrones y criminales mas grande de la historia ahora viene dando lecciones ...


----------



## Incorrezto (2 Oct 2019)

Nut dijo:


> Para cuando desclasificamos los de los franquistas.Que ganaron la guerra y estuvieron gobernando a placer durante 40 años???



no se puede desclasificar lo que se destruyó en la transición para no reabrir heridas.
como si el silencio las pudiera cerrar.


----------



## I. de A. (2 Oct 2019)

*La Iglesia beatifica a la primera mujer gitana del mundo*
*La Iglesia celebra en Almería la ceremonia de beatificación de 115 mártires de la Guerra Civil*


La Iglesia Católica ha celebrado hoy la ceremonia de beatificación de *115 mártires de la Guerra Civil*, entre ellos *Emilia Fernández "La Canastera"*, la que desde esta mañana se ha convertido en *la primera gitana beata del mundo*, en el primer acto de este tipo que se realiza en Almería.
Más de 5.000 personas, entre miembros de la Iglesia Católica -entre ellos 21 obispos y 4 cardenales-, familiares de los mártires y fieles, entre ellos 350 gitanos invitados por el de Departamento para la Pastoral Gitana de la Comisión Episcopal de Migraciones, han presenciado este acto en el Palacio de Congresos y Exposiciones de Aguadulce, en Roquetas de Mar (Almería).

La beatificación de estos 90 sacerdotes diocesanos, 22 laicos -entre ellos dos mujeres-, un religioso franciscano y dos sacerdotes operarios, asesinados por "odio a la fe" ha sido concelebrada junto al cardenal Angelo Amato, prefecto de la Congregación para las Causas de los Santos, por el obispo de Almería, Adolfo González Montes, así como por el arzobispo de Granada, Francisco Javier Martínez Fernández.

Durante su homilía en la beatificación de la causa denominada *"Deán José Álvarez-Benavides y 114 compañeros",* Amato ha asegurado que la Iglesia Católica sigue recordando a sus mártires en la Guerra Civil española el "cristianismo es la religión de la caridad de la vida y se opone a toda forma de prevaricación y violencia" y ha sostenido que durante la Guerra Civil en España se vivieron unos años "trágicos",

Según él, se trató de un "periodo doloroso" en el que *miles de personas murieron marcados "sólo porque eran católicos" en una tierra de "santos, teólogos, misioneros y fundadores de grandes órdenes*".
"Esta tierra se convirtió en terreno de conquista de los caballos del Apocalipsis (...) parecía que el reino del Anticristo se había adueñado de vuestra tierra bendita", ha sostenido el cardenal, quien ha añadido que en estos años "todas las diócesis hicieron su contribución martiriana".

Ha afirmado que estos nuevos 115 mártires fueron fieles a sus promesas bautismales y "perseveraron firmes en la fe y han recibido la corona de la gloria" y ha destacado algunos de los lugares en los que fueron asesinados, como el Barranco del Chismo, el Pozo de la Lagarta o los cementerios de Berja (Almería) y la capital almeriense.

En su homilía ha recordado especialmente a cuatro de ellos, José Álvarez-Benavides, deán de la Catedral de Almería que murió fusilado por no renegar de su fe; Luis Belda y Soriano, laico miembro de la Asociación Católica de Propagandistas; Emilia Fernández "La Canastera de Tíjola", la primera beata gitana que murió por no querer revelar el nombre de quién le enseñó a rezar el rosario, y Carmen Godoy, violada y golpeada antes de ser ahogada en el puerto.
"Los procesos sumarios, cuando se hicieron, se concluyeron fatalmente con condenas a muerte", ha dicho, para apostillar que durante la Guerra Civil hubo "miles de crucificados por todo el país, diseminados en aquella larga de Cuaresma de perdón".

Tras referirse casi de pasada a una nueva "persecución igual de miserable que busca desacreditar la herencia cristiana", Amato ha instado a los presentes a seguir el ejemplo de los mártires y "perseverar en la fe porque Jesús siempre estará con nosotros hasta el fin del mundo".

Durante la ceremonia, las reliquias de parte de ellos -los cadáveres de un gran número nunca fueron localizados- han sido trasladadas en procesión por cuatro sacerdotes, precedidos por siete religiosas y siete familiares de los mártires, hasta el altar mientras sonaba el himno de los Mártires de Almería, compuesto para esta celebración.
En el altar se ha descubierto además la gigantografía, el cuadro con los retratos de los nuevos beatos, antes de que el obispo de Almería recibiera del representante del Papa la denominada Carta Apostólica para la beatificación.
Efe


----------



## I. de A. (2 Oct 2019)

*UNA MADRE DE 83 AÑOS Y CUATRO HIJAS ASESINADAS POR MILICIANOS SÓLO PORQUE SON MONJAS.*
21/02/2017 ADMIN
En 1872 se casa Vicente Masiá Ferragud con María Teresa Ferragud Roig. Ella daba normalmente limosna y ayudaba a bien morir a los agonizantes. Tuvieron nueve hijos. Varios murieron de niños y seis ingresan en órdenes religiosas. Hablamos de la agustina descalza Josefa Masiá Ferragud (nacida en Algemesí, Valencia el 10/6/1887) y las carmelitas descalzas Vicenta Masiá Ferragut(nacida en Algemesí el 12/1/1882), Joaquina Masiá Ferragut (nacida en Alginet el 15/6/1884) y María Felicidad Masiá Ferragut (nacida el 28/8/1890). María Teresa en el Monasterio de Agustinas de Valencia. María Vicenta, María Joaquina, María Felicidad (nombre puesto en memoria de la anterior hija fallecida) y Vicente (el único varón), se consagran al Señor en la Orden Capuchina. Josefa Ramona en la Orden de Agustinas Descalzas.
La madre (83 años) ante la persecución política de la república pide a cuatro de sus hijas, María Vicenta (Sor María Jesús); María Joaquina (Sor María Verónica); Josefa Ramona (Sor Josefa de la Purificación) y María Felicidad (Sor Felicidad) que se oculten en su casa de Algemesí, pues sus conventos ya habían sido asaltados.
En octubre de 1936 son detenidas por milicianos de la república española que por ser monjas las interrogan (vete tú a saber para sacar qué información) y pretenden obligar a las monjas a prostituirse con milicianos, ante lo que se negaron a rebajar su dignidad de mujeres y religiosas, y ello en varias ocasiones. Finalmente son llevadas presas al monasterio cisterciense de Fons Salutis, convertido en prisión durante una semana en que son sometidas a vejaciones, amenazas, insinuaciones.
El 25/10/1936 vuelven a por ellas y la madre las defiende, pero los milicianos republicanos (hoy supuestas víctimas de por la memoria histórica) las sacan de la cárcel y a empujones las meten en un vehículo que las lleva al kilómetro 1 de la carretera de Algemesí a Alzira, al lugar de la cruz cubierta de Alcira. La madre les dijo:_ “Quiero saber lo que vais a hacer con mis hijas y si las vais a fusilar, quiero que me fusiléis a mí la última_”.
Los milicianos rojos les ofrecen la vida a cambio de relaciones sexuales a lo que se niegan, y las asesinan. La madre aún tranquilizaba a sus hijas diciendo _“hijas mías, no temáis, esto es un momento y el cielo es para siempre”._
Fueron enterradas las cinco en la cruz cubierta de Alzira hasta que se trasladan en 1944 a una cripta en Algemesí y hasta 1961 en que se trasladan a la parroquia de San Pío X. El 14 de enero de 2001 se exhuman sus restos y se depositan en la iglesia de San Jaime. Las cinco fueron beatificadas por Juan Pablo II el 11 de marzo de 2001 en la plaza de San Pedro de Roma.


----------



## I. de A. (2 Oct 2019)

*ALGEMESÍ (VALENCIA) . ASESINADO POR EL COMITÉ POPULAR PORQUE CLARO ERA UN “PELIGROSO” SACERDOTE.*
21/02/2017 ADMIN


----------



## I. de A. (2 Oct 2019)

*LA REPRESIÓN CONTRA LOS CATÓLICOS EN LA II REPÚBLICA. OTRO EJEMPLO, 1931, EN ZAMORA.*
23/01/2017 ADMIN
Otro ejemplo de la falta de respeto a la libertad religiosa, esta vez en 1931 en Zamora. La procesión no puede tocar las calles de Zamora.


----------



## I. de A. (2 Oct 2019)

*¿LOS REPUBLICANOS ERAN ROJOS? SÍ, COMO RECONOCEN EN SU NOCHEBUENA “ROJA”*
06/01/2017 ADMIN
Llamar rojos a los defensores de la Segunda República es lo más lógico, pues ellos mismos se definían así incluso en la celebración de la Nochebuena cristiana que para ellos es la “nochebuena roja”. ABC republicano de 12/12/1936


----------



## I. de A. (2 Oct 2019)

*LEY DE MEMORIA HISTÓRICA PARA VALENCIA, SOMETIDA AL TERROR REPUBLICANO*
04/01/2017 ADMIN
Artículo sobre lo que la Generalitat Valenciana quiere someter la historia de la guerra civil. No hubo represión republicana sino franquista. Ojo a la manipulación de la historia en Valencia. Los asesinados serán verdugos y los asesinos …. víctimas….


----------



## I. de A. (2 Oct 2019)

*EN LA REPÚBLICA: PRISIÓN POR TENER COSAS RELIGIOSAS O POR HABER SIDO DE DERECHAS.*
05/12/2016 ADMIN
Razones por las que podías acabar en prisión con la Segunda República Española:

Tener objetos católicos.
Haber sido de derechas (CEDA).
*Fuente La Vanguardia republicana 28/11/36*






En la República: prisión por tener cosas religiosas o por haber sido de derechas. | Memoria republicana


----------



## I. de A. (2 Oct 2019)

*PENA DE MUERTE POR DEFENDER A LA CEDA.*
04/12/2016 ADMIN
Pena de muerte porque había hecho propaganda de la CEDA, un partido legal pero de derechas. A eso lo llaman “dedicarse a actividades fascistas”. Ojo, que esa es la acusación constante en los tribunales y la prensa republicana. Aupa la Segunda República. ABC republicano de 26/11/1936.


----------



## I. de A. (2 Oct 2019)

*SER DE DERECHAS. DELITO Y CÁRCEL CON LA REPÚBLICA DEL FRENTE POPULAR*
30/11/2016 ADMIN
Detenidos por ser de derechas. Pero claro, era con la Segunda República, una democracia sin igual (bueno, sí, igual a la de Stalin y Pol Pot). La Vanguardia republicana de 21/11/1936


----------



## I. de A. (2 Oct 2019)

*LOS CARBONEROS DEBÍAN SER FASCISTAS*
29/11/2016 ADMIN




No eran nobles ni banqueros. Eran carboneros, pero no les libró del odio de la Segunda República del Frente Popular. Descansen en paz.


----------



## I. de A. (2 Oct 2019)

*LA II REPÚBLICA Y SU PECULIAR CÓDIGO PENAL*
19/11/2016 ADMIN
JUSTICIA REPUBLICANA Luis Palet Roig juzgado por un Tribunal Popular “_acusado de un delito fascista”._ Es como decir, acusado de un _delito rojo_…. ¿”comorrrr”?
Memoria histórica también para esta falta de libertad y democracia.


----------



## I. de A. (2 Oct 2019)

*MORIR POR BALAS DEL FRENTE POPULAR NO ES SER ASESINADO SINO SÓLO “HA MORT”*
29/11/2016 ADMIN
Esquela de 29/11/1936 en La Vanguardia nos dice que Joaquín Romeo Campos “HA MORT” y que su viuda, hijos, familia y empresa Romeo Ribot y Cía, SL ruegan un “piadoso recuerdo”.
¿Moriría este hombre por el frío de noviembre? ¿La ausencia de referencias religiosas en la esquela era porque era un hombre ateo o agnóstico?
No, pues el 11/8/1939 ya sin II República la familia puede publicar la verdadera y esquela libre. Joaquín Romeo Campos había sido asesinado por los milicianos republicanos el 22 de noviembre de 1936 en Cervelló (Barcelona), y ahora puede poner una cruz en la esquela, pedir a los amigos que pidan a Dios por su alma y además hacerle una misa.
Este comerciante de 52 años que vivía en la Rambla del Prat, 27-1º de Barcelona, junto a su esposa Consuelo Tarancón Solé (con la que tenía dos hijos llamados Joaquín y Consuelo Romeo Tarancón) hoy ya no es víctima de una represión, porque no lo asesinaron los franquistas, sino los republicanos del Frente Popular.
Su desgracia es que a la una de la madrugada del día 21 de noviembre el dispararon que recibió en el cráneo en un descampado de Cervelló no lo hicieron los nacionales sino los hombres de paz del Frente Popular.









Morir por balas del Frente Popular no es ser asesinado sino sólo “ha mort” | Memoria republicana


----------



## I. de A. (2 Oct 2019)

*A LA CÁRCEL POR PROTEGER A UN FRAILE O POR SER DE DERECHAS. AUPA LA MEMORIA HISTÓRICA*
28/11/2016 ADMIN
II REPÚBLICA REPRIMÍA A DERECHAS E IGLESIA
En La Vanguardia de 21/11/1936 podemos ver los motivos de detención, prisión y pena de muerte bajo la supuesta democracia de la Segunda República.
Acusaciones: “_haber protegido a cuatro frailes”_, pertenecer a la CEDA, haber estado afiliado a Acción Popular, a Acción Ciudadana, a Derecha de Cataluña, … Muy democrático, porque eso sí, se ve cómo el fiscal tras los gritos de Viva a Maciá pide la pena de muerte para uno.
Esto sí es hacer memoria histórica.


----------



## klopec (2 Oct 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *El alcalde REPUBLICANO de Grado, Luis Barredo, fue cruelmente asesinado por militares franquistas en Vegadeo en 1936*



JOJOJOJO ADEMÁS DE PANFLETOS, AHORA NOVELAS ...

EXTRAÍDO DEL LIBRO *"ESPAÑA A HIERRO Y FUEGO", *de Alfonso Camín ( Editorial Norte, 1.938 )

Veamos la crítica. "_Juego de Tronos_" tiene mas rigor histórico que la estupidez de diaria del tarado de Tulio Riomesta ...


_Se trata de la obra de un tal Alfonso CAMIN, titulada *ESPAÑA A HIERRO Y FUEGO. Diez meses con los sublevados. *Se publicó en México en 1938 en una editorial llamada Norte y, en edición facsimilar, se ha republicado en Asturias por una, supongo, pequeña editorial denominada Alto Nalón, en Pola de Laviana. Le acompaña un corto prólogo de un antiguo minero, Albino Suárez, admirador confesado de la obra -ingente- de su paisano y que, en mi modesta opinión, no pone suficientemente en valor la importancia del libro, sus afirmaciones y las cuestiones que sugiere. Terminó de imprimirse el 12 de diciembre de 2012 en el XXX aniversario, se afirma, del fallecimiento del autor.

La obra tiene 430 páginas y narra en estilo directo, sin florituras, las “aventuras” del autor desde el Madrid inmediatamente antes del estallido de la sublevación en julio de 1936 hasta su huida a Portugal, desde Galicia, diez meses más tarde. Sin sospechar nada de lo que se preparaba se había ido de la capital en coche, conducido por un chófer, a pasar las vacaciones en su tierra y se detuvo en Palencia a visitar a unos amigos. Es en esta adormecida ciudad donde le despertó el estruendo de las bombas y el crepitar de los fusiles y ametralladoras.

Fue el principio de un largo viaje a lo largo del cual pasó por León, El Ferrol, Coruña, Ribadeo, Burgos, Luarca, etc y en el que atravesó innumerables momentos de angustia y pocos de alegría. *No sabemos si llegó a tomar notas -algo peligroso-  en las circunstancias o si retuvo sus vivencias en la memoria*. *Tampoco si adornó el relato *, en el que con múltiples señales y detalles recogió el horror que fue presenciando en los distintos lugares por los que pasó en la zona sublevada y, singularmente, en Asturias.

A pesar de la facilidad de la escritura, aunque de calidad poco arrebatadora, y de dar casi siempre cuenta de las personas con las que trató, se hace difícil -*desde la salva distancia de más de 80 años*- de comprender el cúmulo de barbaridades que describe. Si s*olo la mitad de lo que cuenta respondiera a los hechos*, la ferocidad y salvajismo de los actos de represión contra los republicanos, liberales, masones, comunistas y socialistas supera fácilmente una gran parte de la literatura testimonial que conozco_


----------



## I. de A. (2 Oct 2019)

*EL DIARIO SOCIALISTA “CLARIDAD” Y EL ASESINATO DE CARMELITAS (PADRE FERNANDO LLOVERA PUIGSECH)*
19/11/2016 ADMIN
Aunque ahora se oculta en la siniestra memoria histórica el PSOE era claramente partidario de la represión y crimen contra los católicos durante la guerra civil. Para muestra otro botón.





El diario socialista de tendencia caballerista “_Claridad_” de 19/11/1936 tiene la noticia que acompañamos por imagen, en la que se muestra satisfecho de la ejecución del carmelita Fernando Llovera Puigsech, noticia que acompaña con un rotundo _“se hace justicia”_. Por supuesto, el asesinado no había cometido ningún crimen y menos para merecer la muerte. Pero esta es la justicia socialista durante la guerra. No lo escondían, era su prensa.
La Vanguardia (19/11/1936) relata feliz como el pobre carmelita fue llevado ante un Tribunal Popular en donde como defensa dijo la verdad, “que intentó huir porque le perseguían”. Prueba de ello es que lo condenaron a muerte por…..¿?, … sí, por ser católico y carmelita.





Nació en Orfans (Gerona) en 1902 en una familia acomodada pero renunció a ello para hacerse carmelita de la antigua observancia en Onda, Castellón, en 1918. Eran 14 hermanos (dos sacerdotes y tres monjas). En 1924 fue ordenado sacerdote y marchó a las misiones, hasta que en 1933 fue nombrado prior de Olot.
En julio de 1936 los milicianos asaltaron su convento y les obligaron a abandonarlo. Llovera se marchó a Barcelona en varias casas para intentar huir de las matanzas religiosas en barco, pero fue detenido y el Tribunal Popular nº 2 de Barcelona lo condenó a muerte. Fue fusilado en el foso del castillo de Montjuic de Barcelona.
Ha sido beatificado por Benedito XVI el 28 de octubre de 2007
El diario socialista “Claridad” y el asesinato de carmelitas (padre Fernando Llovera Puigsech) | Memoria republicana


----------



## frangelico (2 Oct 2019)

Esta ley ya se caga en la Constitución de 1931. Es brutal y da un margen infinito al Ejecutivo para reprimir a su gusto a cualquiera


----------



## Incorrezto (2 Oct 2019)

he estado buscando quienes son esos de memoriarepublicana que enlazas y no veo una sola firma o nombre o institución que diga yo lo escribo en su web.
raro raro


----------



## I. de A. (2 Oct 2019)

*LA II REPÚBLICA, SEGÚN PSOE, ERC Y PODEMOS NO ERA DEMOCRÁTICA, INTERPRETAMOS*
28/10/2016 ADMIN


----------



## I. de A. (2 Oct 2019)

*LA VANGUARDIA REPUBLICANA RECONOCE EL TERROR REPUBLICANO.*
27/09/2016 ADMIN
Los mismos republicanos reconocieron que había “terrorimso”, que había “pandillas que siembran el terror a su paso. Tras ellos queda una estela de odio, crimen y pánico”.
Reconocen odios, furia degeneración, ofensas, loco rencor, pasiones más bajas, incursiones nocturnas, …
Lo reconocen porque la prensa francesa lo denuncia.
¿Por qué los republicanos de hoy lo niegan?
¿Vergüenza dela verdadera memoria histórica?


----------



## I. de A. (2 Oct 2019)

*UN NIÑO DE 14 AÑOS ASESINADOS POR LOS DEFENSORES DE LA SEGUNDA REPÚBLICA. ¿DELITO? ERA CATÓLICO Y NO LO OCULTABA.*
18/04/2016 ADMIN





Antonio Ferrer Rodrigo, asesinado por los republicanos a los 14 años por el comité rojo de Alfafar.
Había una extraordinaria familia en Alfafar formada por Eliseo Ferrer Ferrer y su esposa Milagros Rodrigo Lomos, que vivían en la calle Cánovas del Castillo, 6, de Alfafar. Con ellos vivían sus hijos Antonio (el mayor y de 14 años9, Milagros, Eliseo y Josefa.
El padre, Don Antonio Ferrer, tenía una carpintería en Alfafar y un almacén de maderas en Benetússer.
Era una familia profundamente cristiana y Antonio[1] (el niño de 14 años) iba diariamente a misa, hacía constante oración ante el santísimo y en el rezo del rosario. Además, era gran colaborador de la parroquia. En ella fue monaguillo, pero además llevaba la cruz en los entierros y procesiones, llegando a escribir notas de actas de bautismo, defunción y matrimonio de la parroquia.
Junto a su intensa vivencia religiosa le gustaba hacer cenas y chocolatadas con los amigos en la carpintería de su padre o en una casa de la plaza. Le encantaban los animales, especialmente su gato. Le encantaba tanto el cine que en la carpintería de su padre tenía colgados carteles de películas (como la de _King Kong_). Era coleccionista de filatelia.
Pero la segunda República destacó por su ataque a la libertad religiosa de los católicos, por lo que él, a pesar de ser un niño, se convirtió en un objetivo de odio de los republicanos del Frente Popular, llegándole a enviar escritos anónimos amenazándoles de que si no dejaba sus prácticas religiosas lo matarían. Incluso en el cine estaba un día con Josefa Lacreu Puertes y hubo de esconderse debajo de la butaca porque unos milicianos habían entrado para buscarlo.
Cuando los días 9 y 20 de julio los milicianos republicanos del Frente Popular asaltan e incendian la iglesia y las imágenes él lo contempla junto con otros feligreses ardía de dolor en su corazón, pero cuando vio que sacaban el Sagrado Corazón, no pudo más su corazón y recriminó a los milicianos su acción, ante lo que ellos dijeron al niño: _“Te acordarás de estas palabras. Te vamos a matar”._
Asustados los padres por las amenazas de los del Frente Popular a su hijo, y el odio que le tenían por su intensa vida católica, decidieron alejarlo de Alfafar, por lo que el día 21 (el siguiente al incendio) lo enviaron a casa de su tía materna de Sollana.
Cuando llegó a Sollana se encontró con el mismo doloroso espectáculo de incendio y destrucción de todo lo católico a manos de los “defensores de la legalidad republicana”. Allí contrajo el tifus y para evitar el riesgo de contagiar a sus primos, volvió secretamente a Alfafar (sólo lo sabían unas vecinas de confianza llamadas Inés Giner Ricart y Carmen Juan Pablo, La Póncia). Poco a pocos se recuperó de su enfermedad y comenzó a salir a la calle.
El padre creyó ingenuamente lo que tanto repiten ahora los partidarios de la República del Frente Popular: que el problema era de incontrolados en una fase inicial pero que el gobierno republicano imponía el orden, por lo que quedaron más tranquilos.
Pero obviamente era falso. No se trataba de una persecución de incontrolados, sino de la obra controlada de genocidio contra una religión, la católica. Y ese niño era un enemigo para la Segunda República.
A las 11 de la mañana del día 2 de diciembre de 1936 un grupo de milicianos entró a la fuerza en la casa en que vivían de la calle Cánovas el Castillo, 6, Eliseo Ferrer Ferrer (45 años y natural de Alfafar) y Milagros Rodrigo Olmos, con sus hijos Milagros, Eliseo, Josefa y Antonio, este de sólo 14 años, Antonio Ferrer Rodrigo. El grupo estaba compuesto por Francisco Sánchez Íñiguez, Juan Vidal Palau, Luis Gomar Guirola y Eleuterio Chuliá Ferrer.
Bajos las amenazas de sus fusiles y pistolas ordenaron al niño que fuera con ellos al ayuntamiento. Su padre, lógicamente, lógicamente dijo que no iba a abandonar a su hijo y que _“donde iba su hijo, voy yo_”. Le amenazaron advirtiéndole lo peligroso que era también para él, pero el padre se negó a abandonar a su hijo. Era un corazón limpio frente seres sin corazón.
Se los llevaron al ayuntamiento. Los dejaron un tiempo sentados en un banco de la plaza donde algunos vecinos los vieron sereno y que al pasar los despedía como consciente de que era una despedida final. Finalmente los metieron en el ayuntamiento durante siete tortuosas horas (fue un caso especial pues el resto de vecinos detenidos y asesinados los llevaba a la Villa de San Bartolomé, que era la sede del comité del Frente Popular).
Al anochecer los subieron a un coche y los llevaron a la Torre Espioca, de Picassent. Lugar al que los republicanos del Frente Popular llevaron a cientos de católicos, derechistas y falangistas a asesinar.
Antonio, el niño, durante el camino fue rezando el rosario y al parecer sus últimas palabras fueron para dar un viva a Cristo Rey del Universo, porque los criminales le cortaron la lengua. ¿Razón para esta salvajada? Que los milicianos le pedían que dijera dónde tenía guardados ciertos objetos de culto de la Iglesia y también para que dejara de rezar a Dios.
A continuación, y delante de su pobre padre, le dieron un tiro en la sien. A continuación, su padre fue asesinado por la doble razón de ser católico y de no dejar abandonado a su hijo. Su madre y esposa declaró tras la guerra que allí los asesinaron mientras los sujetaban Manuel Chordá Donat y Francisco Sánchez Íñiguez, cortándoles los testículos con una navajita un tal Emilio Raga Gimeno
Al día siguiente se hallaron los cuerpos y los llevaron al cementerio de Picassent. Allí enterraron al padre en una fosa común, pero al ver que el otro asesinado era un niño, caritativamente lo enterraron en un nicho vacío de un panteón particular.
Al terminar la guerra su madre encontró en el bolsillo de la chaqueta de su hijo una pequeña medallita de la Virgen de los Desamparados que le acompañó en su martirio. Era la misma medalla que había llevado otro vecino de Alfafar mártir en 1934 a manos de miembros del Frente Popular, don Juan Puertes. Actualmente esté incurso en causa de beatificación y es “siervo de Dios”.
[1] 18h del 2 de diciembre, en la torre de Espioca, Picassent
BEATOBIOGRAFÍAFRENTE POPULAR


----------



## I. de A. (2 Oct 2019)

*CARMENA, ALCALDESA DE MADRID, OCULTA EL ASESINATO DE UNOS CRÍOS SEMINARISTAS A MANOS DEL FRENTE POPULAR*
02/02/2016 ADMIN
La rencorosa alcaldesa de Madrid retira la placa conmemorativa del asesinato a manos de milicianos del Frente Popular de los jovencísimos religiosos carmelitas (tenían unos 19 años todos) del seminario de Onda (Castellón):

Daniel García Antón
Silvano Villanueva González
Adalberto Vicente Muñoz
Aurelio García Antón
Francisco Pérez Pérez
Ángel Sánchez Rodríguez
Ángel Reguilón Lobato
Bartolomé Andrés Vecillas
La placa conmemorativa estaba en el lugar en que tuvo lugar su martirio a manos de republicanos el 18 de agosto de 1936.
Los partidarios de la citada alcaldesa, Carmena, _democráticamente _ya habían asaltado su convento el día 27 de julio (que también sería quemado) Fueron expulsados del pueblo por los representantes de la Segunda República y marcharon a Villareal, donde continuaron siendo víctima s de vejaciones, malos tratos e insultos. Un permanente acoso.
Como los ocho eran de Castilla-La Mancha intentaron ir a Madrid. En Valencia las autoridades republicanas los detuvo y casi los asesina, pero finalmente los dejan marchar por su corta edad.
Llegaron a Madrid donde continuaron los malos tratos hasta que el 18 de agosto los subieron a un camión y los llevaron al cementerio de Carabanchel Bajo, donde los bajan del camión y asesinan a estos casi niños sin piedad.
Ángel Sánchez quedó herido y pidió ayuda, pero los milicianos lo remataron tiros.
Los enterraron en unas fosas hasta que en 1950 llevaron sus restos al Santuario del Henar, Cuéllar (Segovia).
La lápida conmemorativa fue colocada en 1961.
Son los nuevos tiempos. Monumentos a los represores republicanos y ocultación de sus víctimas.


----------



## I. de A. (2 Oct 2019)

BEATO, CATALUÑA, CHECAS, MÁRTIR, PERSECUCIÓN RELIGIOSA
*ACOGER A UN OBISPO: PENA DE MUERTE BAJO EL GOBIERNO REPUBLICANO*
03/12/2015 ADMIN
Tal día como hoy, un 3 de diciembre de 1936, fue asesinado en Barcelona el actual beato Antonio Tort Reixach. Su terrible crimen es que junto a su mujer habían acogido al obispo de Barcelona (Manuel Irurita Almandoz) cuando andaba desamparado por las calles de Barcelona.
Más curioso es que los justicieros milicianos ladrones lo sorprendieron porque (meses después del inicio de la guerra, es decir, con el terror ya institucionalizado y no con supuestos grupos incontrolados) entraron a ROBAR a la casa porque Antonio Tort era orfebre y contaban con robarle las joyas que pudiera tener por su trabajo. También tenía ocultas a tres monjas. Todos fueron detenidos por el malvadísimo delito para los republicanos de ser sacerdote, monjas y católicos y los llevaron a varios centros de prisión para acabar en la checa de San Elías, para en menos de 48 horas asesinarlos en Motcada i Reixach en la medianoche del 3 de diciembre, festividad de San Francisco Javier. Como nota curiosa la esposa de Antonio , también detenida, era hermana de Pío Gavín Sagardía, quien desde 1934 se ocupaba del mantenimiento del reloj de la puerta del Sol de Madrid.


Manuel Gavín Sagardía
Muy interesante sobre la checa de San Elías: http://www.cardenaldonmarcelo.es/blog/checa_san_elias.pdf


----------



## I. de A. (2 Oct 2019)

*7 derechos y libertades que disfrutas hoy *(sic)* pero no tendrías en la Segunda República*
@ElentirVigoMar 14·4·2015 · 8:02  15

*Hoy es 14 de abril, aniversario de la proclamación de la Segunda República.* Como cada año los nostálgicos de ese régimen -obsérvese que la amplia mayoría de ellos ni siquiera lo vivieron- volverán a insistir en vendérnoslo como la panacea de la libertad y de la democracia.

Cosas que posiblemente no te han explicado sobre la Segunda República
Si la Monarquía imitase a la República sería ilegal exhibir la bandera tricolor
Esto es lo que dijo entonces de la Segunda República la izquierda que ahora la ensalza

Dentro de esa labor de propaganda para blanquear a un régimen sectario y liberticida que condujo a España a una Guerra Civil, *la izquierda suele insistir en la idea de que la Segunda República era una auténtica democracia, asegurando que la monarquía actual no lo es*. Creo que el concepto de democracia que maneja la izquierda queda bastante en evidencia si nos asomamos a ejemplos como los de Venezuela, Cuba, China o Corea del Norte, pero puestos a hacer comparaciones, veamos algunos derechos y libertades que hoy tenemos -algunos más o menos mal tratados- y que en la Segunda República eran sometidos a un maltrato brutal:

*1. Libertad para criticar a cualquier institución del Estado.*

Hoy en día puedes criticar a la monarquía o a cualquier organismo del Estado, menospreciarlos, caricaturizarlos e incluso hacerles burla. Sin embargo, la Ley de Defensa de la República de 1931 prohibía _“toda acción o expresión que redunde en menosprecio de las Instituciones u organismos del Estado”_. Así pues, *en la Segunda República no podías menospreciar ni al régimen ni a los organismos del Estado.

2. Libertad de información.*

Este derecho fundamental es hoy ejercido en España con márgenes amplísimos en comparación con la Segunda República. La Ley de Defensa de la República de 1931 prohibía la _“difusión de noticias que puedan quebrantar el crédito o perturbar la paz o el orden público”_, y dejaba esta prohibición en manos del gobierno de turno. La Ley de Orden Público de 1933 consolidó la censura gubernativa previa con estados de excepción que, paradójicamente, se convirtieron en norma durante los tres años siguientes y en todo el bando republicano durante la Guerra Civil. *En la actualidad no existe censura previa de prensa en España. En la Segunda República sí que existía.

3. Libertad de religión.

La Segunda República sometió a un acoso y a una erosión incesantes a este derecho.* La Constitución de 1931, aprobada por las Cortes republicanas sin someterla a referéndum, prohibía en su Artículo 26 las órdenes religiosas que estableciesen un voto de _“especial de obediencia a autoridad distinta de la legítima del Estado”_, una prohibición que sirvió para ordenar la disolución de la Compañía de Jesús en 1932, alegando su obediencia al Papa. La Constitución de 1931 también contemplaba la disolución de todas las órdenes religiosas que _“constituyan un peligro para la seguridad del Estado”_, redacción ambigua cuya interpretación se dejaba al antojo del gobierno, en un atentado directo contra la libertad religiosa. Además, el Artículo 27 de dicha Constitución *prohibió los cementerios religiosos*. La hostilidad de ese régimen hacia los cristianos tuvo su máximo exponente en los actos de violencia consistentes en quemas de conventos, iglesias, bibliotecas y colegios católicos, *ataques ante los que las autoridades republicanas actuaron de forma cómplice, incluso no permitiendo actuar a las fuerzas del orden y a los bomberos*. Famosa y significativa al respecto es esta frase de Manuel Azaña: _“todos los conventos de España no valen la uña de un republicano”._ Durante la Guerra Civil, en la zona aún controlada por la República esa persecución se convirtió en una auténtica matanza: bajo las órdenes, con el consentimiento o ante la inacción del gobierno republicano se produjo *la tortura y asesinato, por razón de su fe, de 13 obispos, 4.184 sacerdotes, 2.365 religiosos y 283 religiosas -muchas de ellas, además, violadas- y miles de laicos católicos*, en lo que muchos no han dudado en calificar como la mayor persecución religiosa perpetrada en Europa desde los tiempos de la Revolución Francesa.

*4. Libertad de educación.*

El Artículo 48 de la Constitución de 1931 -insisto, aprobada por las Cortes sin referéndum- establecía: _“La enseñanza será laica”._ De este modo, *la Segunda República negaba a los padres el derecho a educar a sus hijos conforme a sus convicciones*, un derecho hoy protegido por el Artículo 27 de la Constitución Española. En una burla a esa libertad de los padres, dicha Constitución proclamaba la llamada “libertad de cátedra”, esto es, el permiso a los profesores para imponer sus ideas y opiniones a sus alumnos, fuesen o no del agrado de sus padres. Además de esto, *la Segunda República también negaba la libertad de enseñanza*, prohibiendo a las órdenes religiosas dedicarse a la enseñanza, una prohibición especialmente escandalosa si tenemos en cuenta que muchos españoles sin recursos tenían la posibilidad de recibir una educación gracias a muchas de esas órdenes. No conforme con ello, la Constitución de 1931 limitaba el derecho de la Iglesia a enseñar su doctrina a sus establecimientos -parroquias, conventos, monasterios…-, pero *incluso en los edificios religiosos todo acto de catequesis estaba “sujeto a inspección del Estado”*.

*5. Libertad para ondear la bandera roja y gualda.*

La bandera roja y gualda ha venido siendo la bandera de España desde 1785 hasta la actualidad, monarquías, repúblicas, regencias y dictaduras y con la sola excepción del periodo republicano de 1931 a 1939. La Ley de Defensa de la República de 1931 prohibía toda _“apología del régimen monárquico o de las personas en que se pretenda vincular su representación, y el uso de emblemas, insignias o distintivos alusivos a uno u otras”_. Así pues, *en la Segunda República la bandera roja y gualda y la defensa de la monarquía estaban prohibidas.* Hoy, sin embargo, los republicanos pueden usar la bandera tricolor y defender la república con total libertad.

*6. Libertad para ver en un cine cómo se fecundan las flores.*

Esta objeción puede parecer una broma, pero no lo es. Los caprichos de la censura franquista han dado lugar a muchos comentarios jocosos, pero de la rocambolesca censura en la Segunda República se ha hablado muy poco. En el estudio _“Las películas censuradas durante la Segunda República. Valores y temores de la sociedad republicana española (1931-1936)”_ (se puede leer aquí en la web de la Universidad Complutense) se muestran algunos ejemplos de hasta dónde llegaba la censura republicana de las escenas cinematográficas de naturaleza sexual: _“No importaba que estas aproximaciones fuesen entre animales. En El País de la miel se consideró inapropiada una escena que recogía la cópula de las abejas. En Naturaleza y Amor (1935) es el coito de un ciervo. *También se prohibió una escena de una yegua y un caballo y otra en la que se fecundan las flores, en la película Éxtasis (1934): se consideró que presentaban una tendencia lujuriosa.*“_

*7. Libertad para exponer ideas o críticas al gobierno en una obra de teatro sin censura previa.*

La censura republicana, igual que la franquista, no se limitaba al cine. En _“Apuntes sobre la censura teatral durante la II República”_, Manuel L. Abellán señala: _“Autores, empresarios o representantes de las compañías teatrales elevaban una instancia con anterioridad al estreno de la obra.”_ Se censuraban obras de teatro por motivos políticos e ideológicos, o por el mero hecho de contener críticas al gobierno.
7 derechos y libertades que disfrutas hoy pero no tendrías en la Segunda República


----------



## I. de A. (2 Oct 2019)

*Fco. Miguez Fernández: represaliado por reclamar la Verdad Histórica*

*Por Javier Navascues*
17/09/2019 Historia
_Expulsan del Pleno del Ayuntamiento de la Coruña a un ciudadano que exigía respeto a las víctimas de la República

Entre ellos su tío abuelo salesiano, que hoy es beato, torturado y fusilado por el Frente Popular_





Francisco Miguez Fernández
_Francisco Miguez Fernández es técnico en emergencias sanitarias y técnico auxiliar de enfermería. Tiene los cursos de la Escuela Nacional de Protección Civil en (catástrofes naturales, incendios forestales y urbanos, buceador de dos estrellas de recate de naufragios y víctimas de ahogamientos, rescatador de escalada etc). Posee igualmente la Cruz de Oro de los servicios distinguidos de la ANAV de Protección Civil, medalla de oro a la constancia de la ANAV, medalla de la catástrofe del Prestige, insignia de plata como fundador de Protección Civil de La Coruña, Cruz al Mérito Militar de cuarta clase, medalla del servicio de transfusión de las Fuerzas Armadas y otros reconocimientos en labores de Protección Civil y Sanidad.

Recientemente ocupó una de las plazas del escaño ciudadano en el Pleno del Ayuntamiento de La Coruña. Tras solicitar a los miembros del Gobierno socialista que se acordasen también de las víctimas de la República, entre ellos su tío salesiano que fue torturado y asesinado, le mandaron callar sectariamente y le invitaron a abandonar la sala y ante la negativa de este fue expulsado del pleno por la Policía. Denuncia en exclusiva a El Correo de Madrid este atropello, que demuestra como la izquierda reprime vilmente al que disiente de su sectaria visión de la Historia._

*¿Qué es el escaño ciudadano?*

Es la posibilidad que tiene todo ciudadano de participar en el Pleno del Ayuntamiento, en este caso de La Coruña. Para ello se requiere que el ciudadano interesado haga previa solicitud por instancia a la alcaldía. Al final del Pleno tienen un turno de palabra para exponer las quejas e inquietudes de los ciudadanos de La Coruña.

*Usted ha ocupado varias veces el escaño ciudadano, ¿qué sucedió esta vez?*

Hablé sobre la propuesta de ley del Senado, donde se quiere señalar un día para los represaliados del Franquismo y no se cita a los represaliados por la República, el genocidio católico, ni las matanzas de Paracuellos, ni el tren de la muerte, etc. Pregunté a la alcaldesa si había víctimas de primera y víctimas de segunda y luego le dije que lo que estaban haciendo era puro sectarismo y una venganza. En la Guerra Civil Española todos fuimos víctimas y todos culpables.

*¿Quién respondió a su queja?*





José Manuel Lage Tuñas

Me contestó el teniente de alcalde José Manuel Lage Tuñas, tesorero de la alcaldía y encargado de Interior, cuando quien tenía que hacerlo era el concejal de Memoria Histórica, el señor Jesús Javier Celemín. El señor José Manuel Lage empezó a cargar sobre mi persona en tono ofensivo, diciendo que el escaño ciudadano no era un lugar para hacer apología del nacional catolicismo y que no se pueden comparar unas víctimas con las otras, unas defendían la democracia y las otras una dictadura y un golpe de estado. Yo le repliqué que estaba mintiendo, mi tío abuelo no pegó ningún tiro, era un salesiano encargado de la cocina económica de Málaga, que daba de comer a muchos pobres y fue torturado, fusilado y quemado agonizando. Este señor siguió atacándome, esta vez diciéndome que mientras haya un republicano en las cunetas, yo carezco de razón y no está legitimada mi solicitud de reconocimiento de todas las víctimas.

*¿Fue un atropello que lo expulsasen de la sala?*








Fue un atropello porque al sentir atacada la memoria de mi tío abuelo, y también la mía, le dije a este señor que no era digno de representar a ningún ciudadano, que era un sectario, y que no se pueden hacer distinciones entre víctimas. En ese momento la alcaldesa socialista doña Inés Rey me mandó callar y me pidió que abandonase el pleno. Yo le pedí que rectificase al señor José Manuel Lage y la alcaldesa me pidió que me marchase por segunda vez. Yo le repetí a la alcaldesa que yo fui al escaño ciudadano a buscar justicia y reconocimiento para una persona asesinada por ser cristiana. En ese momento llamó a la policía para expulsarme del pleno.

*¿Qué medidas va a tomar?*

Con estos sectarios poco se puede hacer, el PP no me apoyó en nada cuando pudieron intervenir, ya que entre ellos hay muchos católicos, pero son unos cobardes, ya nos han engañado muchas veces con la Ley de Memoria Histórica, con su derogación, etc. ¿Qué vas a esperar de un partido corrupto hasta sus cimientos y que reniegan de todo?

*Pero usted no se rinde y va a seguir luchando contra el sectarismo de la Memoria Histórica.*

No nos callaran, estamos trabajando para la creación de la Asociación de Víctimas de la República. Ya hemos estado mucho tiempo callados, es la hora de hablar, es la hora de nuestros muertos, se lo debemos y no les podemos fallar. Si callamos nada habrá merecido la pena.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Oct 2019)

*En Julio de 1938, 7 REPUBLICANOS maniatados, una mujer y 6 hombres, fueron ASESINADOS por mercenarios falangistas en La Bornaína (Asturias)*




Una vez liquidado el frente norte, miles de combatientes Republicanos huyeron al monte, refugiándose como podían, perseguidos por moros, franquistas y falangistas, que también represaliaban a sus familias y vecinos. En la estrategia persecutoria se quemaban todas las cabañas que había por los montes, lo que obligó a usar las cuevas naturales o minas que había por las montañas. El 28 de julio de 1938 fueron asesinadas 7 personas que se ocultaban en la mina abandonada El Rebollal, cerca de La Bornaína, en el concejo de San Martín del Rey Aurelio.
Eran soldados Republicanos derrotados por el ejército sublevado, y huían en retirada desde la zona oriental de Asturias hacia la zona central. Tras ser delatados, la mujer y 7 hombres, los falangistas se adentraron en la mina usando, a modo de escudo humano, al vecino de El Candanal *José Garcia Laviana*, al que habían ido a buscar a su casa, organizándose un tiroteo entre los militares y los encerrados, resultando muerto cobardemente por los fascistas aquel vecino que nada tenía que ver con aquel encierro.
Los Republicanos tapiaron la bocamina, que no tenía otra salida al exterior, para asesinar a sus moradores en aquella “cámara de gas natural” sitiando durante a los Republicanos 3 días y 3 noches. Eran: *Aquilino Suárez Fernández* (25 años), *Cándido Fernández Montes* (21 años), *Francisco Fernández Nava* (30 años), *Vicente Roces Fernández* (36 años), *Jamino Fernández Suárez* (26 años), *Amalio Fernández Rodríguez* (21 años) y *José Garcia Laviana* (22 años), a los que se había unido la jóven de 23 años, *Oliva Faza Castillo*, esposa del macabramente asesinado alcalde de Piloña, *Laureano Argüelles Felgueroso*, que fue amarrado a la cola de un caballo y arrastrado por los caminos de Infiesto hasta ser rematado en un lugar conocido por Llano Del Río.
Transcurridos 3 días y noches, de asedio, agotados por el hambre y por la situación cada vez más irrespirable, se llegó a un acuerdo negociado en el que el jefe militar prometió respeto por sus vidas hasta que un consejo de guerra decidiera, prometiéndoles bajo su palabra de honor que si no tenían delitos de sangre serían declarados ciudadanos libres. El portavoz del grupo guerrillero, previa consulta con sus compañeros, sabía que ninguno de ellos tenía responsabilidades de ningún delito, excepto el puramente político; entonces accedieron a salir y entregarse sin hacer resistencia alguna. Sin embargo, uno de los sitiados, Aquilino Suárez Fernández, desconfiaba de las garantía de los fascistas, y convencido de que les esperaba la muerte, prefirió pegarse un tiro en la cabeza antes de entregarse a los fascistas.
Cuando decidieron abandonar su encierro fueron amarrados entre sí. Mientras estaban sentados en unos maderos apilados, comiendo una onza de chocolate con un trozo de pan que les habían suministrado los militares, el somatén falangista se acercó gritando: ¡ Ya cayeron estos hijos de puta !, y saltándose las garantías dadas por el jefe militar y sin que apenas hubiese más palabras los falangistas comenzaron a disparar ráfagas de metralleta contra aquellos hombres y aquella mujer hasta dejarlos acribillados como si se tratase de alimañas, imponiendo la ley del silencio, el crimen y la muerte ante la horrorizada presencia de las familias de las víctimas llevadas al lugar para presenciar tan ruin acto. La mujer y los 6 hombres cayeron fulminados al suelo, algunos tenían aún chocolate entre sus manos como se puedo comprobar cuando fueron enterrados allí, en el panteón levantado en el mismo lugar donde fueron asesinados.
Realizada la cobarde matanza, los falangistas marcharon camino abajo cantando el “caralsol”. Pero esa banda no había subido a “montar guardia junto a los luceros”, sino que había ido a lo suyo, que nunca fue la trinchera, sino el robo, el asesinato y la violación. Aquellos y otros falangistas, cobardes en el frente, pero concienzudos asesinos en la retaguardia, desde el primer momento “montaron guardia”, pero en los cuartelillos de todos y cada uno de los pueblos de España, verdaderas agencias de asesinatos, como instrumento del terror para el ejercicio del terror, sistemáticamente decretado desde arriba durante la dictadura militar de Franco y sus sicarios.
Los restos de las víctimas descansan en el día de hoy con una placa puesta a su cabecera, donde se puede leer la fecha de su asesinato y el nombre de cada uno de ellos. La fiesta socialista en La Camperona se inicia, año tras año con el homenaje a las 8 víctimas de la represión franquista, muy cerca del enclave en el que en julio de 1938 fueron asesinadas en la mina La Bornaína,


----------



## I. de A. (3 Oct 2019)

*1*






HISTORIA
*LOS CRÍMENES DE LA REVOLUCIÓN ESPAÑOLA (1936-37) EN VALLECAS

MÁS DE 700 ASESINATOS CONSTITUYEN LA HUELLA DE LA REVOLUCIÓN ESPAÑOLA (1936-37) EN VALLECAS, 515 MATANZAS INDIVIDUALES O DE PEQUEÑOS GRUPOS MÁS LA DEL TREN DE LA MUERTE*
24 FEBRERO, 2018 CENTROEUROPA DEJA UN COMENTARIO



El 21 de abril de 2011 publiqué en el blog Paracuellos’96 (cuyo texto, despojado del nombre de su autor, sigue exhibiendo indebidamente el Grupo Intereconomía), este estudio sobre las matanzas de la Revolución Española en Vallecas. En el contexto actual (24 de febrero de 2018) se lo dedico a la alcaldesa de Madrid, Manuela Carmena, para que reflexione sobre el daño a la justicia y a la convivencia que supone su pretensión de “honrar” la memoria de los fusilados en la posguerra, sin tener en cuenta que algunos puedan ser asesinos convictos y confesos.

*Matanzas en Vallecas*

El 22 de agosto de 1939, el alcalde y el secretario del Ayuntamiento de Vallecas firmaban la última de las 72 páginas en las que se fueron consignando los datos conocidos de las personas asesinadas durante la “dominación roja” en el municipio vallecano (Causa General, legajo 1508, expediente 3). No aparece ninguna de las víctimas del Tren de Jaén, pero sí otras 516 (477 hombres y 39 mujeres) asesinadas entre el 21 de julio de 1936 y el 23 de octubre de 1937 (ver lista con los datos de cada uno). Sólo 15 de estos asesinatos fueron cometidos en 1937, y de ellos nueve en enero, cuatro en febrero, uno en marzo y el último en octubre. El 94% de ellos (483) se cometieron en las 19 semanas (133 días) comprendidas entre el 21 de julio y el 1 de diciembre de 1936, lo que supone un ritmo de 3,63 asesinatos al día, 25 a la semana y casi 109 al mes. La distribución a lo largo de esas semanas es la siguiente:
Asesinatos en Vallecas por semanas.

Las semanas con mayor número de asesinatos se corresponden, a grandes rasgos, con los días más sangrientos: el 28 de septiembre (20 asesinatos), los días 3 y 4 de octubre (12 y 11 asesinatos respectivamente) y, tras la disminución debida a que hubo una semana entera sin ningún asesinato (11 al 17 de octubre, ambos inclusive), y de otras dos semanas donde hay que resaltar los 13 asesinatos del 31 de octubre (que, sin embargo, no elevan la semana en que se incluyen por encima de la media), se alcanzan dos nuevos máximos semanales debidos a los 14 asesinatos del 7 de noviembre, y los 16, 22 y 12 de los días 9, 10 y 11 del mismo mes de noviembre. Si la división por semanas, en vez de hacerse de martes a lunes (por ser martes el primer día del cómputo, 21 de julio), fuera de jueves a miércoles, la semana del 5 al 11 de noviembre registraría un récord de 86 asesinatos. Del mismo modo, contando las semanas de lunes a domingo, se registran 70 asesinatos entre el 28 de septiembre y el 4 de octubre.

El segundo pico en cifras máximas de asesinatos parece tener cierta relación con las 33 sacas de presos y las correspondientes matanzas de Paracuellos, que comenzaron el 7 de noviembre. En cierto sentido, sin embargo, precede y está al margen de esas sacas, ya que se registran cifras por encima de la media el 31 de octubre (13 asesinatos), y los días 5 y 6 de noviembre (8 asesinatos cada día). Además, hubo “sacas” que terminaron en matanzas en Paracuellos los días 7, 8, y 9 de noviembre (salvo el 8, coinciden como hemos visto con altas cifras de asesinatos en Vallecas), pero no hubo más sacas hasta el 18 de noviembre, y en cambio en Vallecas se registró la cifra máxima diaria de asesinatos el 10 de noviembre, y un cifra elevada (12) el día 11.

Los datos de fines de octubre y noviembre sugieren, por tanto, que los asesinatos de Vallecas no dependen exactamente de las sacas de Paracuellos, y en todo caso que éstas no frenan los asesinatos. Una hipótesis es que ambos fenómenos tuvieran una fuente común. ¿Y qué decir de los anteriores máximos, registrados a fines de septiembre y comienzos de octubre?

Para comprobar la fuente común no basta esta documentación, hay que acudir a la documentación de la Causa General sobre las Checas y entonces se comprueba que, quienes operaban en Vallecas eran agentes de la Dirección General de Seguridad (comúnmente llamados “milicianos” como si actuaran espontáneamente; pero el que fueran incluso delincuentes comunes excarcelados, no quita nada de importancia al dato de que contaban con autorización, acreditación, y vehículos proporcionados por la Dirección General de Seguridad: en el caso de Vallecas, eran agentes de la Checa de Bellas Artes, más tarde de Fomento, constituida por el Director General de Seguridad y todos los partidos políticos el 4 de agosto como tribunal permanente que decidía sobre la suerte de todos los apresados en Madrid, y ello hasta su disolución por Carrillo. De modo que Vallecas era el “matadero” donde traía sus víctimas una de las partidas de agentes de esta Checa; entre los muertos de vez en cuando aparece un vallecano, pero la mayoría eran de fuera.

La edad de las personas asesinadas revela que el motivo de los crímenes no tenía relación con la posible participación de los asesinados en la guerra. El bando franquista no llamó a filas al reemplazo de 1930 (28 años) hasta mayo de 1937, y al de 1929 (29 años) hasta septiembre. Éste no fue llamado en la zona republicana hasta marzo de 1938. Pues bien, sólo el 21% de los asesinados era menor de 30 años, y en cambio los mayores de 40 son más de la mitad (51% de las personas cuya edad se conocía o aparece estimada). Sólo para una tercera parte (172) de las 515 personas asesinadas se registra su edad, mientras que para casi el 63% (323) se da una edad aproximada. La media de edad de los 476 varones (92,4% del total) y 39 mujeres (7,6%) asesinados supera los 42 años para aquellos cuya edad se conoce y los 41 para aquellos en los que se hace una estimación.

Asesinados en Vallecas, por grupos de edad.

En cuanto a la profesión de los asesinados, este dato aparece en casi un tercio de los casos (161, 31,3%). La distribución porcentual es la siguiente:

Asesinados en Vallecas, por profesión.

Un somero vistazo nos sugiere que los asesinatos poco tienen que ver con la guerra, y sí con la criminalidad común: la profesión más representada es la de industrial o propietario. En realidad, deberían serlo las profesiones liberales, de las que he desgajado la de abogado. También habrían podido desgajarse de ellas siete ingenieros (seis más un perito agrícola). Mientras que los asesinatos de militares y sacerdotes o religiosos, junto con los industriales y propietarios, satisfarían el tópico de la tríada asumida por el banco republicano como sus enemigos mortales (en este caso, mortales porque se les da muerte), convendría destacar el resto de profesiones cuyas muertes resultan inexplicables dentro de ese tópico, y que constituyen poco más o menos la mitad del conjunto: estudiantes, abogados, jornaleros y labradores, funcionarios, empleados y dependientes, obreros (cinco de ellos de la imprenta) y jubilados (dos de éstos eran militares). La conclusión es que nadie estaba a salvo de la matanza. Si, como apuntaba al principio, el robo parece uno de los objetivos principales, quizá se entienda mejor la particular saña contra los abogados.

Hasta el 27 de noviembre de 1947, sólo las familias de cuatro de estas 515 personas habían pedido la exhumación de los cadáveres, para inhumarlos en otro cementerio. Las exhumaciones fueron autorizadas y se realizaron, con éxito, los días 21 de enero y 10 de marzo de 1942 (Causa General, legajo 1536, expediente 8, folios 7 a 19).


----------



## I. de A. (3 Oct 2019)

*2

Los autores de las matanzas*

Podemos elucubrar basándonos en la edad y la profesión de los asesinados, pero no es probable que esto nos diga mucho sobre las intenciones de quienes los mataron. Así que prefiero pasar cuanto antes a ver qué nos dice la documentación existente sobre los cabecillas de la matanza.
Sobre el principal de ellos, Antonio Ariño Ramis, alias “el catalán”, hay algunos documentos en la Causa General.

El primero en orden cronológico es una declaración, en el legajo 1503, expediente 5, hoja 42, referida a sucesos acontecidos el 19 de septiembre de 1936. Miguel Pérez-Ceniceros León (natural de Vigueras, Logroño, agente de Bolsa de Madrid con domicilio en Santa Engracia 4, 1º dcha, de 66 años) declara, el 10 de mayo de 1939 (aunque el impreso dice 1938) que “su hermana María de los Santos Pérez-Ceniceros, s.l., de 66 años, con domicilio en Juan de Mena 5, pral izda, fue detenida por siete milicianos capitaneados por Antonio Ariño Rami (a) “el Catalán”, con un coche en su domicilio por la tarde el 19 de septiembre de 1936″, siendo conducida “a la Checa de Fomento, de donde desapareció según referencias de las sirvientas que le llevaban la comida, en la madrugada del 21 de dicho mes, pues al querer entregar en la mañana del 21 las viandas, los milicianos contestaron que ya no les hacía falta nada, creyéndose por las predichas sirvientas que fue conducida a Vallecas donde fue asesinada”. Su cadáver “no ha sido hallado”. El declarante dice haber “leído en los periódicos que está ya detenido el Ariño”. La interfecta “era natural de Vigueras (Logroño), de 66 años, hija de Pedro y Gabina (difuntos). Viuda de don Juan Ramón Hermoso Ortega. Sin descendencia”. En la documentación del municipio vallecano, sólo aparece una mujer asesinada el 19 de septiembre, sin nombre, y para la que se estiman 30 años de edad. Dos más aparecen el 24 de septiembre, igualmente sin identificar, y con 45 y 35 años de edad estimados (ambas asesinadas en el km 11 de la carretera).

El siguiente documento por orden cronológico, en el legajo 1503, expediente 2, folio 76, es una denuncia relativa a sucesos acontecidos el 27 de septiembre de 1936 (que indica además “véanse las tres declaraciones siguientes).

El documento es la declaración de Virtudes Casares Reyes, realizada en Madrid el 29 de abril de 1939. Esta farmacéutica natural de Santisteban del Puerto (Jaén) y residente en Novés (Toledo) declara “que su padre, D. Ángel Casares Martos, de profesión militar (Guardia Civil) de 71 años, domiciliado en Princesa 36. Su madre, Dª. Concepción Reyes Cuéllar, sus labores, de 52 años, con el mismo domicilio. Su hermana Enriqueta Casares Reyes, farmacéutica, de 22 años, con el mismo domicilio. Y su marido D. Virgilio Benayas del Álamo, labrador, de 28 años de edad y con el mismo domicilio, fueron detenidos por individuos de las Milicias de Investigación en su domicilio siendo conducidos por sus aprehensores a sitio ignorado, presentando sus cadáveres heridas mortales de arma de fuego. Fueron hallados los cadáveres en Vicálvaro y en Ventas sin poder precisar quiénes fueron en un sitio y en otro. Existen fichas en la D.G. de Seguridad.

Son personas sospechosas de participación en el crimen: Antonio Ariño Ramis, que era jefe del grupo que fue a detenerles. El crimen ha partido del pueblo de Novés suponiendo que fuera del Comité del pueblo de Novés. Se ignora el paradero de los culpables. Una criada llamada Saturnina actualmente detenida participó en el saqueo que a continuación se hizo. Su paradero actual pueden darlo en Plaza de Calvo Sotelo 11.

Ángel Casares Martos era natural de Sauchina (Granada, de 71 años, hijo de Pedro y Virtudes, fallecidos. Casado con Concepción Reyes; de éste matrimonio quedan don hijas: Josefina y Virtudes de 30 y 33 años respectivamente.
Este muerto apareció, según el registro del municipio vallecano, el 28 de septiembre en el km 10 de la carretera, se le estimaron 80 años de edad y “se le encontró tres facturas del Banco Popular de los Previsores del Porvenir en las que hace mención a Ángel Casares y una nota escrita a máquina que dice “Ángel Casares Marones, Fascista”.

Enriqueta Casares era natural de Madrid, de 22 años, soltera, hija de Ángel y Concepción fallecidos.

Esta víctima aparece en el registro de Vallecas como aparecida el 28 de septiembre en Carrantona: Enriqueta Casares Reyes, se le asignan 18 años de edad y se dice “se le encontró un papel escrito a máquina que dice Enriqueta Casares Reyes, espía fascista”.

Concepción Reyes Cuéllar natural de Granada, de 57 años, hija de Josefa y Enrique, casada con Ángel Casares…
Ninguna mujer de esta edad aparece asesinada en esa fecha en Vallecas. En cambio hay una de 15 años en el km 10.
Virgilio Benayas del Álamo era natural de Novés (Toledo) de 28 años, labrador, hijo de Leovigildo y Teodosia, fallecidos. Casado con Virtudes Casares, quedando del matrimonio una hija, Josefina, de 6 años.
Hay tres muertos sin identificar en el municipio vallecano el día 28 que podrían ser éste: uno de edad estimada en 30 años, aparecido en el km 7, al que se le encontró “un anillo al parecer de oro con tres piedras”, otro de 35 años con “un par de gemelos dorados con piedras azules”, también en el km 7 y otro de 40 años en el km 10.

Puede también dar datos sobre estos hechos el que fue escribiente del Comité del pueblo de Novés, Francisco Alonso Castaños. En dicho pueblo y en libertad.
La casa de Princesa 36 fue saqueada y una farmacia propiedad de la declarante establecida en Dª Berenguela 17 fue saqueada y convertida en peluquería.
La fecha de la detención y del asesinato de todos fue el 27.9.1936.

En la siguiente hoja (77), la misma declarante dice en la misma fecha que “su amigo José Cavas Corrales, juez, afiliado a Acción Popular, de 24 años, con domicilio en Pérez Galdós 5 fue detenido por individuos de las Milicias de Investigación en su domicilio el 27 de septiembre de 1936”, que su cadáver “presentaba herida de arma de fuego en la frente” y fue hallado en “Vicálvaro o Ventas; no puede precisarlo”, siendo sospechosos del crimen “Antonio Ariño Rami que era jefe del grupo de individuos que fue a detenerle; Francisco Alonso Castaño escribiente del Comité del Pueblo de Noves (Toledo). El interfecto era natural de Málaga, hijo de José y Carmen, soltero.

En el folio siguiente (78) la farmacéutica declara “que su cuñado Indalecio Benayas del Álamo, labrador, de 34 años, con domicilio en Novés (Toledo) evacuado Princesa 36, fue detenido por Milicias de Investigación en Princesa 36 el 27 de septiembre de 1936, que su cadáver presentaba heridas mortales, en Vicálvaro o Ventas y como sospechosos “Comité del Pueblo de Novés. Responsable del grupo de aprehensores Antonio Ariño Rami, la criada llamada Saturnina, participó en el saqueo de la casa. Detenida. El interfecto era natural de Novés de 34 años, casado con Aurea Rodríguez deja tres hijos, Leovigildo de 12 años, Luisa de 9 y Aurea de 7.

En el siguiente documento (79) la declarante dice que “su cuñada Delfina Fernández de Madrid fue detenida por Milicias de Investigación el 27 de septiembre en su domicilio (evacuada en Princesa 36), que su cadáver presentaba heridas mortales. Apareció amordazada. En Vicálvaro o Ventas. Sospechosos: Antonio Ariño Rami era jefe del grupo que hizo la detención. El Comité del pueblo de Novés (Toledo). Una criada llamada Saturnina que participó en el saqueo de su casa hecho a continuación. La interfecta era natural de Novés. De 31 años. Hija de Emilio y Emilia. Casada con Román Benayas del Álamo (asesinado). Deja dos hijos. Ernesto de 7 años y Marino de 5.
Esta víctima aparece junto con Enriqueta Casares en el registro del ayuntamiento vallecano, como aparecida en 28 de septiembre de 1936 en Carrantona, se le estiman 30 años de edad y se dice: “se le encontró un papel escrito a máquina que decía Delfina Hernández, espía fascista”.

La documentación sobre Ariño termina con el folio 236 de:
Declaraciones de testigos de la pieza principal o primera de Madrid.
Archivo Histórico Nacional,FC-CAUSA_GENERAL,1505,EXP.5
en esa declaración, el ya conocido Miguel Pérez Ceniceros dice el 15 de enero de 1940 que su hermana María de los Ángeles (melliza pues tiene como él 67 años) fue detenida el 22 de septiembre de 1936 y conducida “a la cheka de Fomento de donde la sacaron el día 22 para asesinarla a la Dehesa de la Villa”, que su cadáver presentaba “heridas en la cara producidas por arma de fuego” y fue hallado en “el Depósito Judicial y inhumada en el Cementerio del Este”, considerando sospechosos a “Antonio Ariño Rami y los seis milicianos que le acompañaban”, del primero se dice “ha sido ya juzgado y fusilado”.

Otro documento relativo a octubre de 1936 es más revelador, se trata del testimonio en Legajo: 1502 Caja: 1 Exp.: 1 Folio: 180, donde, el 20 de abril de 1939, Benito Ordóñez Sánchez, profesor particular natural de Vegamián (León), de 60 años (precisa que sí ha sido procesado), con domicilio en Santa Isabel 12, dice que “su hijo Isidoro Ordóñez Reyero, estudiante de 21 años de edad “afiliado al requeté” fue detenido en su domicilio por “Antonio Ariño, perteneciente a las milicias” el 5 de octubre de 1936″ y conducido “a la checa de Fomento donde se ignora el tiempo que estuviera y donde fuese a parar, sabiendo que estuvo en el fichero de la Diputación como detenido”, del principal sospechoso se dice “se supone vive en el Pueblo de Vallecas en un taller que hay junto a la Iglesia, y otros cuatro o cinco milicianos que ignora quiénes son” y cuyo paradero se ignora.

La declaración más reveladora sin duda es la última, en el Legajo: 1502 Caja: 1 Exp.: 2 Folio: 315. Firmada el 21 de abril de 1939 (38 en el impreso) por Deodata González Gándara, de 46 años, viuda y natural de Jerez de la Frontera, s.l. y domiciliada en Sevilla 8, quien dice que su “marido José Calvache Gómez de Mercado (Walter), de profesión fotógrafo, afiliado a Renovación E. de 45 años, detenido por “Antonio Ariño al mando de otros cuatro” en “Alcalá 117 (Fotografía)” el 24 de octubre de 1936, siendo conducido “en un auto titulado “el Trueno” a la Checa de Fomento, de donde lo trasladaron a la cárcel Modelo, pasando por Dirección de Seguridad; y de la Cárcel Modelo, a San Antón, de donde, el 26 de noviembre lo sacaron en unión de D. Pedro Muñoz Seca y otros muchos, sin que dejara rastro alguno”. Su cadáver “se cree que estará enterrado entre Torrejón de Ardoz y Paracuellos”, sospechosos “Como denunciantes, Policarpo Díaz, era el que servía el vino a su casa, que se dejó de decir delante de la declarante que no tenía que quedar ni un fascista, conociendo como conocía las ideas nuestras. El paradero de Díaz, Calvario 13, adonde se mudó de Núñez de Arce 3”, el difunto “era natural de Córdoba, hijo de Diego y María de los Ángeles (difuntos), casado con la declarante, sin hijos”.


----------



## I. de A. (3 Oct 2019)

*y 3*

Respecto a otro de los autores, JULIÁN GARCÍA DE LA CRUZ, su alias no es El Gorgonio sino El Chiqui, en el Legajo: 1503 Caja: 2 Exp.: 4 Folio: 301. El 9 de mayo de 1939, la testigo Cecilia Rodríguez Palacios, natural de Vallecas, de 47 años, casada, s.l, no procesada y con domicilio en la calle Alfonso XII nº 62, dice que su “padre D. Mariano Rodríguez Granados, de profesión comercio despacho carne, de 66 años, con domicilio en pueblo Vallecas (Madrid) fue teniente alcalde de dicho pueblo” fue detenido por “elementos del comité rojo de la villa de Vallecas” en “Paseo Rosales” el 4 de septiembre de 1936, y que “en la madrugada del 5 apareció asesinado, en la carretera del Este cerca de Vicálvaro”. Su cadáver presentaba “heridas de arma de fuego cabeza” y fue hallado en “carretera del Este”, entre las personas sospechosas se citan: “Julián García de la Cruz alias el Chiqui, Francisco Zambrano Gálvez, Mariano González Ruiz el Pelas, Luciano García Uceda saqueó el domicilio del asesinado y el de la declaranta, Segundo de Castro Bayo, detenido en Alcalá, Francisco Durán Tomé, también detenido en Alcalá, Rafael San Narciso Sancho (preso Alcalá), Agustín Rey Tejeira, mató al asesinado preso en Pastrana, Esteban Cantanero Pardo, preso también, Juan Álvarez Alvin, Mariano Méndez García, Manuel Atalayas Villegas, denunció al asesinado, Julián Martínez Gómez, juzgó y mató, Miguel Calleja, Mariano Martín Agudo, Eugenio de la Iglesia y Ortega, Marcelo Hernández Sanz, todos ellos pertenecen al comité rojo de Vallecas, Francisco Zambrano y Mariano González juzgaron y mataron.

Veamos de los dos siguientes que “juzgaron y mataron”:

Francisco Zambrano Gálvez, no aparece en ningún otro documento de la CG.
Mariano González Ruiz el Pelas, aparece en la página siguente Archivo Histórico Nacional,FC-CAUSA_GENERAL,1503,EXP.4, página 302, donde la misma declaranta el mismo día dice que “su esposo José Albertos Martín”, industrial, del 47 años, domicilio en Alfonso XII, 62, fue detenido por “comité rojo de Vallecas” en “Navas del Marqués (Ávila) el 18 de octubre de 1936”, “encontrábase en Navas veraneando, donde fueron a buscarle, siendo conducido a Madrid y entregado al comité de Vallecas siendo asesinado el 22 de octubre de 1936 después de grandes sufrimientos”. Su cadáver “presentaba fractura del cráneo” fue hallado en “tapias cementerio Vallecas en donde lo asesinaron”, sospechosos “Todos los del comité rojo de la Villa Vallecas, cuyos componentes se relacionan en esta misma hoja por declaración de la testigo asesinato de su padre, todos intervinieron en este asesinato Mariano González Ruiz (Pelas) martirizó a la víctima”.

En el registro del ayuntamiento vallecano se supone a esta víctima una edad de 45 años y se dice “natural de Madrid, hijo de Vicente y Petra, casado con Cecilia Rodríguez Palacios, quedan 5 hijos menores llamados Luis, José, Pilar, Carmen y Julio”.

Del tercero que se dice que juzgó y mató, Julián Martínez Gómez, no hay más referencia.
Del que saqueó el domicilio, Luciano García Uceda, hay referencia (ver abajo sobre Cantarero).
Del detenido en Alcalá, Segundo de Castro Bayo, tampoco.
De Francisco Durán Tomé, idem.
De Rafael San Narciso Sancho nos habla la declaración firmada en Madrid el 24 de junio de 1939 por Antonio Ariza González, soltero, de 25 años, mecánico natural de Madrid, con domicilio en Vallecas, Juan de Dios 19, quien “dice que su tío D. Paulino Sánchez García, Comandante de Caballería retirado por la Ley de Azaña, perteneciente a la U.M.E. de 62 años de edad, con domicilio en Conde Duque, 52, fue detenido por persona cuyo nombre ignoro, en la calle de Alcalá, en las proximidades del Banco de España, el día 17 de Agosto de 1.936, siendo conducido a la checa de Bellas Artes, y fusilado el mismo día en Vicálvaro.
Su cadáver presentaba diversas heridas de arma de fuego en el pecho y cabeza, y fue enterrado en el cementerio municipal de Vicálvaro.

Sospecho que la persona que le denunció o detuvo fue Fernando Moltó Carbonell, Teniente Coronel de Sanidad del 4º Cuerpo de Ejército rojo, actualmente detenido, según referencias, en la prisión de la Plaza del Cisne.
Los asesinos materiales fueron: Mariano García (a. el Pelás), suicidado hace días en el Cuartel de la Guardia Civil de Vallecas; Julio Álvarez (a. el “Chasquillo”), vivía en el pueblo de Vallecas, desconociéndose su actual; Mariano Menéndez, Fernando Vargas Sama vecinos ambos del pueblo de Vallecas, y de paradero actual desconocido.

Que su primo PAULINO SÁNCHEZ GONZÁLEZ, estudiante, afiliado a Falange Española, de 23 años de edad, domiciliado en Conde Duque nº 52, soldado de cuota, al presentarse en el Cuartel de Vicálvaro fue detenido por el Capitán Villanueva, dando orden de que ingresara en el calabozo del mismo cuartel, y horas después del mismo día 2 de setiebre de 1.936 hizo entrega de él a los milicianos Mariano García (a. el “Pelás”), suicidado como ya se dice anteriormente; Máximo Vega (a. “el Eléctrico”) detenido en el Campo de presos de Ateca; y Rafael San Narciso Sancho (a. “El Hachero”) detenido en la Casa de Trabajo de Alcalá de Henares, quienes le asesinaron a unos cien metros del mencionado cuartel de Artillería de Vicálvaro.

Su cadáver fue hallado en Vicálvaro, presentando numerosas heridas de arma de fuego en el pecho, y fue enterrado en el Cementerio municipal del expresado pueblo”.

Antes de seguir con los nuevos personajes que aparecen seguimos con los del anterior:
De Agustín Rey Tejeira no hay más datos.
De Esteban Cantanero Pardo, según el testimonio 1505,EXP.2, folio 131, una corrección de un testimonio anterior que no he encontrado. Este va firmado el 10.7.39, por Pilar Las Heras Gil, de 28 años, soltera, s.l., Madrid, Fomento 21, “que como ampliación a la declaración que tiene presentada con fecha 12 de mayo de 1939 manifiesta que, según averiguaciones particulares que ha venido realizando para el esclarecimiento de los hechos, que tiene denunciados, han dado por resultado el saber que los verdaderos asesinos de su padre, D. ROMÁN LAS HERAS GARCÍA, Tte de la Guardia Civil, son: Esteban Cantarero y Luciano García (a) “Toquilla”, actualmente el primero en la Prisión de Alcalá de Henares y el segundo huido en Francia. Por último manifiesta que estando próximo a verse la causa de Esteban Cantarero, lo pone en conocimiento de este Juzgado para su conocimiento y efectos oportunos.
De Juan Álvarez Alvin no hay más referencia.
De Mariano Méndez García, hay otro dato sobre uno apellidado de segundo García de la Llave: Legajo: 1508 Caja: 1 Exp.: 1 Folio: 128/129, sobre la incautación de una tahona en el pueblo de Corpa el 21 de enero de 1938.
De Manuel Atalayas Villegas no hay más referencia.
De Julián Martínez Gómez, tampoco.
De Miguel Calleja, nada.
De Mariano Martín Agudo, nada.
De Eugenio de la Iglesia y Ortega, nada.
Marcelo Hernández Saez (no Sanz), alias El Barbas, fue Comandante de la División del Rosal de la Confederación Nacional del Trabajo (CNT), según la Causa General, Legajo: 1506 Caja: 1 Exp.: 1 Folio: 218. Este documento confirma que hablamos de la misma persona, y que participó en la matanza del tren de Jaén. La declaración del propio Hernández en 215-217. El origen de esta división tiene que ver con Cipriano Vera[1]. Hernández llegó a ser Comandante Jefe de la División D de la Milicias Confederales[2], según aparece en la Causa General, Legajo: 1506 Caja: 1 Exp.: 1 Folio: 226/227, relativo al frente de Teruel en 1937[3].

En junio de 1937 era coronel jefe de la 42ª división (ex Agrupación Autónoma de Cuenca al mando del coronel Víctor Lacalle Seminario), que era una de las cuatro que formaba el Ejército de Operaciones de Teruel (Jefe: Coronel Jesús Velasco Echave), que no formaba parte de ninguna agrupación superior. Sobre él hay un expediente en el archivo de la CNT.[4]
Marcelo Hernández fue fusilado en Madrid el 12 de mayo de 1942.[5]
Este estudio puede complementarse con el que posteriormente he publicado sobre la Revolución en Vicálvaro.

[1] Según Luis Andrés Edo: La CNT en la encrucijada: aventuras de un heterodoxo, p. 164: “Cuando se abrieron, por acción de la CNT y la presión popular, las puertas de la cárcel el 19 de julio, salían de ella los compañeros de la CNT, entre ellos Cipriano Vera y Verardini”. La obra en BN: Flor del Viento, 2006, 427 p., ISBN: 8496495140, Sede de Recoletos, 9/279161, Sede de Alcalá, AHMO/256521, DL/1547923.
[2] Existe en la BN un semanario publicado por esta división. Libertad. Semanario del frente (Cuenca) ZR/1068.-Antigua signatura/14148 (1937).
[3] Ver Esbozo de una enciclopedia histórica del anarquismo español, Íñiguez, Miguel, Fundación de Estudios Libertarios Anselmo Lorenzo, 2001, 645 p., ISBN 8486864453, BN, Sede de Recoletos, SA 330.862 IÑI, Sede de Alcalá, DL/1120148.
[4] Fundación de Estudios Libertarios Anselmo Lorenzo en Madrid, ARCHIVO DEL COMITÉ NACIONAL CNT, SECCIÓN DEFENSA, 1A-1B Expedientes concernientes a jefes y oficiales de milicias. 1937-1939. 2 carpetas: 1A, expediente 4: Correspondencia y documentos concernientes a Marcelo Hernandez Saez, 42a Divisíon, comandante jefe de la división, Sector de Teruel. No. 400. 10-4-1937 a 28-11-1938.
[5] República :: FUSILADOS EN LAS TAPIAS DEL CEMENTERIO DEL ESTE MADRID (1939-1945)

Santiago Mata.


----------



## I. de A. (3 Oct 2019)

HISTORIA
*LA REVOLUCIÓN DE 1936 EN VICÁLVARO

VICÁLVARO FUE UNO DE LOS MATADEROS DE MADRID DURANTE LA REVOLUCIÓN ESPAÑOLA, Y EN ESE MUNICIPIO SE DOCUMENTARON 322 ASESINATOS*
26 SEPTIEMBRE, 2011 CENTROEUROPA 

La Causa General documenta en 59 folios (25 al 84 del legajo 1508, expediente 4) los 322 asesinatos relacionados con Vicálvaro durante la Revolución de 1936. Por contra, sólo en un folio, el 85, documenta 11 crímenes contra la propiedad cometidos en la localidad; lo cual nos pone sobre la pista de que la inmensa mayoría de los asesinatos debieron ser cometidos por forasteros.

De hecho, el estudio de lo sucedido en Vicálvaro me ha venido como “sugerido” por lo visto en Vallecas, donde se documentaba con frecuencia que las partidas de agentes de las checas vallecanas fusilaban también a sus víctimas en Vicálvaro.

Para complicar la situación, como puede verse en el mapa de 1932 (tomado de la web Noticias de Vicálvaro), a diferencia de hoy día, el término municipal de Vicálvaro rodeaba el cementerio de la Almudena, segregado del anterior en 1884, por tres de sus cuatro costados, si bien excluyendo ambos lados de la carretera tanto al norte (carretera de Madrid a Loeches) como al sur (camino alto de Madrid a Vicálvaro) en todo el perímetro del cementerio. Así pues, los fusilados fuera del recinto, fácilmente podían arrojarse en territorio de Vicálvaro, y como casi todos los cadáveres llevan la indicación de su hallazgo en la “carretera del Este”, sin más datos no puede saberse si existía un lugar de fusilamientos en Vicálvaro que pudiera diferenciarse del cementerio del Este. De hecho, los cadáveres de los guardias civiles que según la esquela de 1939 fueron asesinados en dicho cementerio el 19 de noviembre de 1936, figuran como aparecidos en Vicálvaro el día 21.

*Crímenes contra personas de Vicálvaro*

El folio 1508_04_85 solo documenta 11 crímenes cometidos en Vicálvaro, aparte de los 322 asesinatos con los que, obviamente, no guardan proporción. Son estos:
-El Ateneo Libertario de las Ventas, en fecha ignorada, asaltó el domicilio de José Fernández Ruiz en la Carretera de Aragón nº 28, 1º interior izquierda, llevándose todos los muebles y un automóvil Austin matrícula M-51190.
-El 19 de julio de 1936, a Pedro Febrero, en su domicilio de la Carretera de Aragón 1, le robaron un aparato de radio los del “Partido Comunista”. Este panadero será asesinado en Alcalá de Henares el 19 de enero de 1939.
-El 15 de agosto de 1936, se produjeron seis de los delitos denunciados, atribuidos a la “Juventud Socialista Unificada”: el saqueo de las casas de María Miret Tobías, Guillermo y Mariano Orozco, y Antonio Salvador, en la calle Hermanos Orozco 3, de Manuel Orozco en el número 7 de la misma calle y de Enrique Orozco en la calle Pedro Bravo nº 7.
-En esta misma dirección y fecha indeterminada, robaron la casa de Matías Sevilla tres personajes identificados como Cándido Paz, Eugenio Holgueras y Valentín García.
-El 2 de noviembre hizo lo mismo el “Comité de Barriada” con la casa de Francisca Lanseros, en la calle Martín González 5.
-Por último, el 16 de septiembre de 1937, “personal del Ayuntamiento” incautó a Cecilio Salmerón el “establecimiento de espartería” que tenía en el número 90 de la carretera de Aragón.
Sólo el primer folio (25) relativo a los asesinatos se refiere a personas de Vicálvaro, e incluye a 23 hombres y una mujer, con dos características que les distinguen del resto: que se indica su filiación política o cargos, y que ninguno apareció en la carretera del Este. Los asesinatos se cometieron en este orden:
-El 7 de agosto de 1936 fueron asesinados el sacerdote, Fermín Domínguez Ortez (de 78 años) y el “industrial” de Acción Popular Ángel González Tejedor (de 47), cuyos cadáveres no se encontraron. En el segundo caso se menciona a Aquilino Villalba como sospechoso del crimen.
-El 17 de agosto fue asesinado el jornalero de 47 años Pedro Herranz Ibáñez, que no tenía adscripción política conocida, y cuyo cadáver no apareció.
-El 23 lo fue el albañil de 27 años Marcelino Roa, afiliado a un sindicato católico; su cadáver no apareció y en la posguerra se detuvo como sospechoso a Felipe Álvarez.
-El 25 fueron asesinados el empleado de 46 años Lorenzo González, de Acción Popular, y el jornalero de 50 años Servando Batanero, sin adscripción política. Como sospechoso del primer crimen se mencionaba a Manuel Manzano, y del segundo a Antonio Ramón Carreter. Los cadáveres no aparecieron.
-El 5 de septiembre fue asesinado el maestro Francisco Madariaga, de 36 años y falangista, sin que se encontrara su cadáver ni se señalaran sospechosos.
-El 11 del mismo mes fue asesinado el propietario y alcalde de Vicálvaro, Juan de Mata Gómez, de 55 años. Aunque el cadáver se halló, no se dice dónde. En la posguerra fue detenido como sospechoso Antonio Rey.
-El día 27 fueron asesinados en Barajas tres miembros de la familia Orozco: Guillermo Orozco Miret, herrador de 42 años adscrito a Acción Popular, Antonio Salvador Orozco, maestro de 27 años y de AP, y Francisco Orozco Belda, estudiante de 16 años, adscrito a las “Juventudes Católicas”. De estos crímenes se acusó a Manuel Pérez Cobo, Ricardo Mohedano, Julián Antón, Santillana (“alcalde rojo de Canillas”), André Rux, Julián Pérez, José de la Mano Gago y Enrique Liroz.
-El día 29 eran asesinados en Canillas otros dos miembros de esta familia, los hermanos Enrique y Manuel Orozco Miret, el primero de 49 y el segundo de 39 años, ambos veterinarios y miembros de Acción Popular. Se acusó a las mismas personas que en el anterior caso.
-Un mes después, el 29 de octubre, eran asesinados el estudiante falangista José María Fernández Lasero, de 16 años, y un hombre de 29 para el que no figura profesión ni adscripción política: Manuel Montalbo. Los cuerpos no se hallaron, pero el primer crimen se atribuyó a Juan Arinas y Francisco García, y el segundo a Manuel, Noé y Miguel Pérez Trigo.
-El 1 de noviembre fueron asesinados en la Dehesa de la Villa el industrial de 53 años Rafael Arroyo, concejal del ayuntamiento, y el panadero Ángel Arroyo, de 20 años y sin adscripción política (quizá hijo del anterior). Sin sospechosos.
-El día 7 fue asesinado el aparejador de 21 años Antonio Ruiz Sola, de Acción Popular, cuyo cadáver no apareció.
-El día 18 lo fue el impresor de 40 años Bienvenido Oñate, falangista, cuyo cadáver tampoco apareció.
-El 11 de diciembre fueron asesinados el empleado Miguel Urquiza Odar, de 39 años y de AP, y la joven Angelita Urquiza Morales, de 17, posible familiar del anterior y sin adscripción política. Los cadáveres no aparecieron y se señaló como sospechosa de ambos crímenes a María Luisa Pérez.
-Los tres últimos asesinatos de habitantes de Vicálvaro se cometieron en 1937: el 9 de enero fue asesinado -sin que apareciera el cadáver- el mozo de almacén Carlos Hernández, de 43 años y de AP, señalándose como sospechoso a María Luisa Pérez; el 28 de marzo lo fue el chófer de 26 años José Baildú, cuyo cadáver tampoco apareció y para el que no se señalan sospechosos; y el 19 de enero de 1939 mataron en Alcalá al panadero José Febrero, de 41 años, sin adscripción política, de quien se dice que los comunistas le robaron un aparato de radio el 19 de julio de 1936.

El expediente 4 del legajo 1508 sólo contiene (folios 12 y 13) la denuncia de una de las viudas de los habitantes de Vicálvaro asesinados: la declaración presentada el 28 de junio de 1939 en Madrid por María Rojo de San Juan denuncia el secuestro, el 11 de noviembre de 1936, por el comité del pueblo, de su marido Gregorio López Calvo:
“La declarante pidió audiencia al Comité en pleno, suplicándole qué iban a hacer con su marido, que era un padre de 9 hijos y que no se había metido con nadie, contestándole el zapa [Jesús Pérez Quijano] que cuántos hijos se quedaban también sin padre y al replicarle la declarante que de eso ella no tenía la culpa, callaron. Les agregó que sólo se trataba de una venganza personal, contestándole todos que no tenían por qué vengarse de su marido, excepto Alejandro Pinilla que calló. A éste le abordó rogándole por su marido, contestándole que a él lo habían encerrado cuando Octubre a lo que replicó que su marido no lo había encerrado, replicando Pinilla que entonces indagaron sobre él, contestándole la declarante que qué le quería decir con eso, que si sólo se trataba de que indagase también ella por su marido.”

María Rojo señala como “responsables” a los mismos que ese día arrestaron a Celestino Coronel, pero la denuncia de la mujer de éste no está en el expediente. Ambos detenidos habrían sido llevados a “Ventas”; el 19 de diciembre estaban en la cárcel de Porlier, fecha en que, según un carcelero, habrían sido sacados “a las dos de la mañana, a la Carretera de Torrejón, pasando el río, en un recodo que hace la carretera; y que los habrían liquidado a los dos y otro más, natural de Recas, Toledo, llamado Ciro Cabañas”. La viuda menciona otro testimonio, según el cual su marido habría sido “sacado” de Porlier el 11 de diciembre.
Contando a López y Coronel, son al menos 26 los vecinos de Vicálvaro asesinados. De los testimonios sobre robos, queda claro que, aparte el comité del pueblo, no había en Vicálvaro organizaciones partidistas, sino que estaba bajo la influencia del Ateneo Libertario de Ventas (anarquista), de las Juventudes Socialistas Unificadas (expolio de los Orozco; posiblemente dependientes de Canillas, cuyo alcalde aparece implicado en el posterior asesinato de estas personas), y más vagamente del “Partido Comunista” (robo de una radio).
El expediente incluye declaraciones (folios 14-18) de autoridades municipales que dicen no saber si se produjeron exhumaciones en el cementerio; de una mujer que dice que las hubo (folio 21), y del cura ecónomo, Joaquín Chueca Núñez (folios 22-24) que afirma que se hicieron porque el general García de Pruneda lo autorizó, aunque aclara que los 90 cadáveres exhumados volvieron a ser inhumados, y sólo uno fue trasladado por la familia a un nicho dentro del mismo cementerio de Vicálvaro.

Según Luis de Llera Esteban y José Andrés Gallego (La España de posguerra, p. 60), el general Salvador García de Pruneda era “Jefe de la Defensa Pasiva” y de su fidelidad a Franco “dudan algunos por su procedencia de una de las armas facultativas y no de infantería”, según opinión que habría transmitido a los autores el general Alonso Baquer. Salvador García de Pruneda y de la Torre, nieto del general e hijo del escritor y diplomático Salvador García de Pruneda y Ledesma, me confirmó el 26 de septiembre de 2011 que su abuelo, Salvador García de Pruneda y Arizón, era general de ingenieros, que había dirigido hasta el 1 de mayo de 1936 el regimiento de Zapadores del Cuartel de la Montaña, y que tras la guerra se ocupó de dignificar, entre otros, el cementerio de Paracuellos del Jarama.

*299 cadáveres en Vicálvaro* (esta parte la publiqué en el blog Paracuellos’36)
De los 26 vicalvareños asesinados, dos no aparecen en el estadillo del ayuntamiento. De los 24 restantes, sólo del alcalde Juan de Mata Gómez parece constar que se encuentre enterrado en Vicálvaro. Por tanto, queda un total de 299 cadáveres hallados y enterrados en ese término municipal. Para evitar posibles duplicaciones con los registrados en otros cementerios, me referiré en adelante sólo a estos 299. Como hemos visto, lo primero que se puede decir es que se trata en su inmensa mayoría de ejecuciones de personas de fuera del pueblo y cometidas por partidas procedentes de otros lugares (Ventas, Vallecas, Canillas, pero en su mayoría sin determinación posible), y posiblemente dependientes de las ejecuciones en el cementerio del Este (o de La Almudena).

Un vistazo a las fechas en que se producen las ejecuciones (ver el gráfico de las primeras 25 semanas), y relacionándolas con los 516 cadáveres arrojados en el término municipal de Vallecas y enterrados en el cementerio de esa localidad, permite concluir que hay tres clímax). A diferencia de Vallecas, no hay muchos asesinatos en las dos primeras semanas de la guerra: síntoma probable de que no habría organizaciones, checas ni partidas de agentes con sede en Vicálvaro.
El primer clímax está en las dos semanas de la segunda mitad de agosto (16 al 22 y 23 al 29), con 27 y 32 asesinados (33 y 22 en Vallecas). No necesitan explicación pues parece haber sido el momento de auge de asesinatos en toda la España revolucionaria.

El segundo clímax está en la semana del 27 de septiembre al 3 de octubre, con 48 asesinados (66 en Vallecas). En Vicálvaro son particularmente notables los 10 asesinatos del 28 de septiembre (en Vallecas son 20) y 2 de octubre (7 en Vallecas) y los 8 del día 3 (en Vallecas son 12). Aunque este clímax no tiene, por así decirlo, nada de particular (en el sentido de que hubiera alguna saca masiva de militares o presos de determinada procedencia o profesión, cabe resaltar precisamente el asesinato en esas fechas del presidente de la sala tercera del Tribunal Supremo y ex rector de la Universidad de Oviedo, Jesús Arias de Velasco Lugigo (el 28.9 en Vicálvaro) y del Académico de la Historia y sacerdote Zacarías García Villada (el 2.10 en Vicálvaro).

El tercer clímax está en la semana del 15 al 21 de noviembre de 1936, con 38 asesinatos (frente a sólo 21 en Vallecas: pero ahí la semana anterior hubo 65 asesinatos, y la anterior 43, por lo que constituye un amplio período de clímax que ya va en declive), y sólo hay dos días con hallazgo de cadáveres: el 19 (ocho: todos menos uno guardias civiles) y el 21 (30: casi todos ellos identificados igualmente como guardias civiles), que se corresponden con una saca concreta de suboficiales y oficiales de la Guardia Civil (Guardia Nacional Republicana entonces) que se consideran fusilados en el cementerio del Este.
En cuanto a la identificación de los asesinados, mientras que en Vallecas se identificó a 263 del total de 516 (casi el 51%), en un esfuerzo de identificación que continuó hasta 1950, en Vicálvaro no parece haber habido identificaciones posteriores a la fecha del 16 de octubre de 1939, en que el alcalde y secretario de la localidad firman el estadillo del cementerio. Aparecen con nombre y apellidos casi el 55% de los 299 asesinados a que aquí me refiero.

En cuanto a la edad, en Vallecas sólo se anota la edad exacta de 173 de los asesinados (poco más de un tercio del total), siendo la media superior a los 42 años de edad, y las edades más frecuentes (“modas”) los 50 y 58 años de edad, con ocho personas en cada una de esas edades. En Vicálvaro, se señala la edad exacta de 156 víctimas (52% del total), siendo la media de 41 años y medio, y la moda los 24 y 47 años (9 víctimas en cada una de esas edades).

La profesión se menciona en 155 de los asesinados en Vicálvaro (casi el 52%). En el gráfico adjunto hago un resumen porcentual, aunque para hacer grupos he tenido que juntar churras con merinas; por ejemplo, entre los 36 militares, 25 son guardias civiles (uno de ellos general retirado, Agustín Marzo Balaguer) y uno guardia de Asalto; en sacerdotes y religiosos se incluye al académico de la Historia y a nueve religiosas; los empleados tienen profesiones como chófer, contable, administrador, conserje, portero, bibliotecario; los de servicios son: boxeador, camarero, panadero, peluquero, pintor, mecánico, vaquero, sastre, zapatero, joyero, impresor, tipógrafo; en abogados se incluye uno del Estado y el presidente de la sala tercera del Supremo; en profesiones liberales: farmacéutico, fotógrafo, ingeniero, inspector de seguros, profesor, maestro, médico; los agricultores incluyen labradores y jornaleros; el comercio incluye a los dependientes, como obreros figuran también un albañil y un maestro de obras.

En resumen, puede decirse que Vicálvaro, seguramente por su proximidad al cementerio del Este, constituyó uno de los mataderos donde arrojaban sus víctimas (299 sin incluir a 25 vicalvareños) diversos grupos de chequistas, sin que (a diferencia de Vallecas) en el pueblo hubiese checa o grupo organizado de asesinos. Con tiempo y paciencia, se podrían buscar las denuncias de desaparición de las víctimas cuyos nombres aparecen en la lista, para identificar las partidas que los asesinaron.

Santiago Mata.


UN COMENTARIO SOBRE “LA REVOLUCIÓN DE 1936 EN VICÁLVARO”






Juan Julián Elola
21 FEBRERO, 2018 A LAS 20:44 
Falta, al menos, el concejal de Vicálvaro asesinado en el cementerio de Canillas José Arcones Gil, industrial


----------



## ÆON (3 Oct 2019)

Vaya repaso a los "tolerantes".


----------



## I. de A. (3 Oct 2019)

La Causa General se queda corta.

Por ejemplo, había en Madrid 345 checas según el último estudio presentado a la Sauquillo (presidenta de la cosa histrólica de Carmena), 120 más de las que aparecen en la Causa General, pues desde 1943 no se investigaba ese asunto tenebroso.

"En Madrid hubo 345 Checas y no 225 como se creía hasta ahora. En ellas fueron asesinadas 1.823 personas, de las cuales el 21 % eran sacerdotes y religiosos
El Instituto de Estudios Históricos de la Universidad CEU San Pablo ha hecho entrega a Francisca Sauquillo, presidenta del comisionado de la Memoria Histórica del Ayuntamiento de Madrid."

http://www.alfayomega.es/76681/hubo...-en-ellas-fueron-asesinados-casi-400-clerigos

La entrega fue fue en 2016. Ni la Sauquillo ni sus histroladores han dicho ni pío.


----------



## Gigatr0n. (4 Oct 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> La Causa General se queda corta.
> 
> Por ejemplo, había en Madrid 345 checas según el último estudio presentado a la Sauquillo (presidenta de la cosa histrólica de Carmena), 120 más de las que aparecen en la Causa General, pues desde 1943 no se investigaba ese asunto tenebroso.
> 
> ...



Valiosísima información, como toda la que estáis posteando @fredesvindo @klopec @Linthor y tú. GRACIAS

Por cierto, ¿Paca Sauquillo sigue en su cargo?
Saludos.


----------



## I. de A. (4 Oct 2019)

huzaan dijo:


> Valiosísima información, como toda la que estáis posteando @fredesvindo @klopec @Linthor y tú. GRACIAS
> 
> Por cierto, ¿Paca Sauquillo sigue en su cargo?
> Saludos.



La comisión histrólica esa se disolvió el año pasado. La wikipedia no lo recoge: "Desde mayo de 2016 preside el Comisionado de la Memoria Histórica del Ayuntamiento de Madrid."


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Oct 2019)

*La sentencia que desmiente la infamia de Ortega Smith sobre las Trece Rosas*
*El ultraderechista ha asegurado sin pudor que "eran mujeres que torturaban, mataban y violaban vilmente"

El 5 de agosto de 1939 un total de 13 jóvenes de entre 18 y 29 años (nueve de ellas menores, ya que entonces la mayoría se situaba en los 21 años) fueron asesinadas por el régimen franquista, condenadas por pertenecer a las Juventudes Socialistas Unificadas (JSU), una organización nacida en 1936 de la fusión de las juventudes del PSOE y las del PCE. La última barbaridad pública del portavoz de Vox en el Ayuntamiento de Madrid, Javier Ortega Smith, la ha pronunciado este viernes en 'Los Desayunos de TVE' al comentar que aquellas víctimas, conocidas como las Trece Rosas, "lo que hacían era torturar, violar y asesinar vilmente", cometer "crímenes brutales".

Solo hace falta echar un vistazo a la sentencia franquista por la que fueron fusiladas, al igual que otros 43 hombres, también afiliados a las Juventudes Socialistas Unificadas (JSU), para poner en evidencia al líder ultraderechista. La sentencia, reproducida parcialmente por Newtral, afirma que las acusadas "tenían por misión hacer fracasar las instrucciones político-jurídicas de nuestro estado Nacional" y circular "las órdenes necesarias a fin de organizarse nuevamente y poder actuar en todas aquellas misiones que pudieran producir aquellos actos delictivos que vulnerasen el orden social y jurídico de la Nueva España". Ni una palabra de torturar, violar o asesinar. Muy al contrario, entre los actos que la sentencia atribuye a una de las jóvenes, Julia Conesa, de 19 años, para condenarla a muerte está el hecho de que la chica "sirvió durante el dominio rojo en Madrid como cobradora de tranvías".

Este trágico crimen causado por la incipiente dictadura de Franco es uno de los más recordados y denunciados por la ciudadanía. Por memoria histórica, no está de más recordar el nombre de las víctimas: Carmen Barrero Aguado, Martina Barroso García, Blanca Brisac Vázquez, Pilar Bueno Ibáñez, Julia Conesa Conesa, Adelina García Casillas, Elena Gil Olaya, Virtudes González García, Ana López Gallego, Joaquina López Laffite, Dionisia Manzanero Salas, Victoria Muñoz García y Luisa Rodríguez de la Fuente.*


----------



## klopec (4 Oct 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *La sentencia que desmiente la infamia de Ortega Smith sobre las Trece Rosas*



Para conocer la verdad de la historia de estas terroristas es necesario conocer también la historia de los hombres que ejecutaron con ellas.

A pesar que se habla de un "infiltrado" en el apartado de JULIO MARTÍN PÉREZ hay que decir que Sinesio "el pionero" es el que el capitán Gutiérrez Mellado apartó de la línea de ejecución sin que sepamos si era confidente o su destino final. De cualquier forma la "seguridad" chapucera de la organización hacía inevitable la detención de los terroristas.

_*FEDERICO BASCUÑANA LÓPEZ : *
32 años. Casado. Metalúrgico. Vivía en una de las primeras casas de la calle Orense. Miembro de la dirección del sector Norte del PCE, zona Cuatro Caminos. Enlace entre la JSU y el PCE, colaboró con Francisco Sotelo "Cecilio" en la reorganización del PCE en Madrid, junto a Luis Sanabria y Pilar Bueno, una de las Trece Rosas, a cuya casa solía ir a comer. A finales de Abril, *la estructura del PCE aparecía configurada con Francisco Sotelo y Luis Sanabria a la cabeza, Carmen Barrero como responsable femenina y Federico Bascuñana y Pilar Bueno encargados de la organización en Madrid. El primero como enlace con la JSU y la segunda como responsable de crear radios o sectores*. Tras la llegada de Enrique Castro a Madrid ocupó la secretaría del Comité Provincial. Fue detenido el 15 de mayo de 1939.

*FRANCISCO SOTELO LUNA : *
Natural de Sevilla, donde se afilió al PCE en 1933. Cuarenta años. Al estallar la guerra huyó oculto en el buque carbonero Luis Adaro, que le llevó a Asturias, marchando más tarde a Francia. Regresó a España, primero a Barcelona y en septiembre de 1936 a Madrid, donde se enroló en el batallón “Voluntarios Andaluces”, con el que luchó en el frente hasta abril de 1937. De vuelta a Madrid trabajó como ordenanza en la sede de Comité Central del PCE, en la calle Serrano 6. Al final de la guerra su quinta fue movilizada, volviendo al frente. La derrota le llevó a Alicante con la intención embarcarse, quedando como tantos otros atrapado. Preso en el campo de concentración de Albatera, fue encargado por Jesús Larrañaga y Casto García Rozas, máximos dirigentes del partido en el mismo, de escapar y dirigirse a Madrid para hacerse cargo del mismo tras la detención de Matilde Landa. El primer contacto en la capital fue Luis Sanabria Muñoz quien mantenía relación con el grupo de Cuatro Caminos que se habían salvado de las detenciones practicadas por la policía tras la caída de Matilde Landa. El más destacado era Federico Bascuñana, quien actuaba como enlace con los jóvenes de la JSU. Dado que carecía de una vivienda fija, *se alojó en casa de Pilar Bueno, una de las “Trece Rosas”*, donde también acudían a comer Luis Sanabria y Federico Bascuñana. En uno de los paseos se encontró con *Carmen Barrero Aguado “Marina”*, otra de las “Trece Rosas” a la que había conocido en Valencia, incorporándola a la organización como responsable femenina. *La estructura organizativa del PCE quedaba configurada a finales de 1939 con Francisco Sotelo y Luis Sanabria a la cabeza, Carmen Barrero como responsable femenina y a Federico Bascuñana y Pilar Bueno encargados de la organización en Madrid. *Fue detenido el 15 mayo de 1939, junto a la mayoría del Comité Provincial de la JSU y parte de los dirigentes de PCE madrileño.

*LUIS SANABRIA MUÑOZ :*
Treinta dos años. Afiliado al PCE al estallar la guerra. Fue uno de los pocos que no se movió de Madrid durante toda la contienda. Trabajó como mecanógrafo en la Comisión de Agitación y Propaganda del sector Norte. Utilizaba dos identidades falsas, José Luis García y Joaquín Falcó. Contacto de Francisco Sotelo Luna “Cecilio”, colaboró con éste en la *reorganización del PCE en Madrid, junto a Federico Bascuñana y Pilar Bueno, una de las “Trece Rosas*” a cuya casa solía ir a comer. Detenido en mayo de 1939.

*SEVERINO RODRÍGUEZ PRECIADO :*
“Gordito” Natural de Almagro, Ciudad Real. Diecinueve años. Vaciador de profesión. La guerra le llevó a Madrid. Pocos días antes de su final fue nombrado máximo responsable de la JSU en la capital. Al finalizar la guerra, la primera decisión que tomó fue contactar con los amigos y compañeros aún conservaban la vida y no habían sido hechos prisioneros. La estación del metro de Goya, el bar Chumbica, junto a la de Cuatro Caminos, y la Mallorquina, en la Puerta del Sol, eran zonas habituales de encuentro. Un piso en la calle Coloreros y otro en la de Dulcinea pasaron a ser lugares de reunión. Tras intentarlo con Juan Canepa, contactó con el PCE a través de Federico Bascuñana. *Miembro del Comité Central del PCE*, dirigido por Enrique Castro, en representación de la JSU. Tras la llegada de José Pena a Madrid, Severino pasó a desempeñar el cargo de secretario de organización y encargado de extender la JSU por los barrios. Fue detenido el 13 de mayo de 1939. *Se derrumbó en los primeros interrogatorios, confirmando los nombres dados por José Pena y añadiendo otros, ofreciéndose finalmente a colaborar*_

*JOSÉ PEÑA BREA : *
_Veintiún años. Empleado de seguros en Madrid. Ingresó en la Juventud Comunista en 1935, desempeñando el cargo de secretario de organización de varios sectores antes de la guerra. Durante ésta fue secretario general del radio 1 (Este), ubicado en el palacio March, secretario general del Comité del Frente de Brunete y del de Guadalajara, miembro del Comité Provincial de Madrid y de la Comisión Ejecutiva de Euzkadi, secretario de Cuadros y Administrativos de la Comisión de Educación al soldado del Ejército del centro y del Ejército de Extremadura, secretario de la Escuela Nacional de Cuadros dirigentes “Trifón Medrano” y secretario de Educación Técnica del Ejército del Centro. Tras intentar salir por el puerto de Alicante, fue uno de los miles de republicanos internados en el campo de concentración de los Almendros, de donde será conducido a la plaza de toros, primero y al cuartel de Benalua después para ser “clasificado”. El 7 de abril, quedó en libertad, marchándose a Madrid a donde llegó tres días más tarde. _*Tras reunirse con Severino Rodríguez, secretario general de la JSU y ponerle al tanto de la situación, todo el Comité Provincial acordó nombrarle secretario general. *_Su primer objetivo fue contactar con el partido, para lo que Severino le facilitó un enlace, Federico Bascuñana. Detenido en la madrugada del 11 de mayo de 1939, fue llevado a la comisaría de Puente de Vallecas donde le interrogaron hasta conseguir que les hablara del PCE y la JSU._

*JULIO MARTÍN PÉREZ :*
_Argentino nacionalizado español. Veintidós años. Comunista. Ingreso en el cuerpo de carabineros al poco de estallar la guerra. Lucho en varios frentes, entre ellos el de Brunete. Tras contactar con Rafael Muñoz Coutado "Falin" se incorporó al grupo de la JSU de Chamartín de la Rosa encargado de la recogida de armas. Días más tarde, Joaquín Ferreira, un antiguo compañero carabinero, le ofreció un fusil para la organización. _*Lo que Julio Martínez no sabía es que Joaquín era uno de los muchos policías que en aquellos días se hacían pasar por "rojos" para localizar y detener a los comunistas que quedasen libres en Madrid. *_Julio Martínez mordió el anzuelo y se convirtió, sin saberlo, en uno de los hilos que iba a llevar a la madeja de la JSU. Detenido en mayo de 1939_

*DOMINGO CÁNDIDO LUENGO FERNÁNDEZ :*
_Natural de Jaraiz de la Vega, Cáceres. Casado con Victoria Batanero Henche, 28 años. Estudiaba para practicante, alcanzando durante la guerra el grado de capitán de Sanidad Militar del Ejército de la República. La guerra lo llevó a Madrid. Vivían en casa de Celedonio García Novoa, tío de Victoria, en la calle Lope de Vega. Apenas si salían a la calle por miedo a ser detenidos. _*Miembro de la JSU madrileña en el sector Sur, formaba parte de un grupo dedicado a la recolección de armas. Fue detenido, junto con Enrique García Mazas, Blanca Brisac y otros, acusados de preparar un complot contra Franco el día del desfile de la Victoria.*_ Tras prestar declaración en las dependencias que la División de Investigación Política tenía en la calle Almagro, ingresó en la cárcel de Yeserías._

*ANTONIO LÓPEZ DEL POZO :*
_"Gordo". Veinte años. Camarero. Voluntario en el batallón "Las Águilas" durante la guerra. Afiliado a la JSU desde febrero de 1937. Secretario de organización del Comité Provincial de la JSU madrileña, al que Ignacio Gallego, antes de exiliarse, dejó encargado la preparación de la organización juvenil. Con Severino Rodríguez aparece como secretario Agit-Prop. José Pena Brea, secretario general de la JSU, le encargó dos servicios especiales: _*el contacto con las demás organizaciones antifascistas y la búsqueda de personas que pudieran introducirse en la Falange y favorecer a la JSU o al PCE*_. Fue detenido el 12 de mayo de 1939._

*JOSÉ GUTIÉRREZ GONZÁLEZ :*
_"Guerrillero". Durante la guerra perteneció a una brigada de guerrilleros en el frente de Guadarrama, pasando varias veces a la zona Nacional disfrazado de Guardia Civil. Responsable militar del sector Norte. Con el fin de conseguir fondos para hacer frente a diferentes gastos que tenían, la dirección de la JSU _*planeó la realización de varios atracos, entre ellos al cine Tetuán, en el que intervendrían Sisesio Cavada, José Martín Yuste y José Gutiérrez "Guerrillero", y al Europa o a la estación de Cuatro Caminos para quedarse con la recaudación.*_ Detenido en mayo de 1939._

*ENRIQUE GARCÍA MAZAS : *
_"Agudo" Treinta y cinco años. Casado con Blanca Brisac Vázquez, una de las "Trece Rosas", con la que tenía un hijo de once años. Músico y miembro del Sindicato de Profesores de Orquesta. Se conocieron tocando en una banda de música que, a pie de pantalla, amenizaba las películas mudas que se proyectaban en el cine Alcalá. Tras casarse se fueron a vivir al barrio Maravillas. Para ganarse la vida Enrique tocaba el violín en el café Europeo, en la glorieta de Bilbao, y Blanca cosiendo en casa. El alzamiento cogió a Enrique en el balneario de Corconte, en Santander, al que acudía cada verano a tocar con la orquesta de los hermanos Aquino. Al ser estrecho de pecho no fue movilizado al frente, pero quedó adscrito como platillero a la banda de música del Regimiento de Ingenieros, acudiendo de vez en cuando a tocar en algún desfile militar o con motivo de algún mitin republicano. Ingresó en el PCE unos meses después de que estallara la guerra, porque así se lo recomendaron Esteban Dodignon y Juan Canepa, presidente y secretario respectivamente del sindicato. Integrante de la JSU del sector Sur. Formaba parte de un grupo, encargado de la recolección de armas y la construcción de un depósito._* Fue acusado por Manuela de la Hera, cuñada de Juan Canepa, de que en su domicilio se celebraban reuniones clandestinas a las que acudían individuos del Partido Comunista, que preparaban un complot contra Franco *_el día del desfile de la Victoria. Como consecuencia de la denuncia fueron detenidos Enrique y Blanca, así como Juan Canepa, Esteban Dodignon, la familia García Batanero y una sobrina de ésta que vivía en su casa, Victoria Batanero y su marido Domingo Cándido Luengo. Trasladados a las dependencias que la División de Investigación Política tenía en la calle Almagro, todos ellos negaron las acusaciones. Juan Canepa se suicidó en los calabozos. La familia García Batanero, así como su sobrina fueron puestos en libertad, siendo trasladados Enrique y Esteban a la cárcel de Yeserias y Blanca a la de Ventas._


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Oct 2019)

Sin embargo a ti Klopec te conocemos bien sólo por tu apoyo a violadores, genocidas y psicópatas fascistas, te defines solito...


----------



## klopec (4 Oct 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Sin embargo a ti Klopec te conocemos bien sólo por tu apoyo a violadores, genocidas y psicópatas fascistas, te defines solito...



De momento concéntrate en traer alguna historieta que sea medio creíble sin cagarte encima. 

Sobre patochadas de violadores estilo "Maravillas Lamberto" te paso ésto : *LA MENTIRA OS SALE CARA*, *EMBUSTEROS* ... 


_Dos periodistas han sido condenados por intromisión ilegítima en el honor del parlamentario de UPN Juan Luis Sánchez de Muniáin __*por inventarse varios sucesos sobre su familia y su abuelo sin ningún tipo de rigor.*

En concreto, Joseba Zabalza González e Íñigo Orduña Ridruejo, *ambos vinculados a medios de la izquerda abertzale*, atribuyeron al abuelo de Sánchez de Muniáin el haber podido participar en la violación y asesinato de la niña Maravillas Lamberto en Larraga para, posteriormente, quedarse con las tierras de la familia. 

*Ninguno de estos hechos son ciertos*__ y los dos los difundieron como veraces en sus respectivos perfiles de Facebook,_

_FUENTE : Condenados dos periodistas por inventar noticias falsas sobre el parlamentario de UPN Sánchez de Muniáin_


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Oct 2019)

*El misterioso asesinato del comandante Gabaldón en Talavera, la excusa para fusilar a las Trece Rosas*

*El crimen contra el comandante Isaac Gabaldón, su hija menor de edad y su chófer fue cometido por tres jóvenes entre el tramo que unía Oropesa y Talavera de la Reina
Cuatro meses después de que Franco se proclamara vencedor de la Guerra Civil -el 1 de abril de 1939-, desencadenó el fusilamiento de 56 personas, entre los que estaban los asesinos y, también, las Trece Rosas
El historiador y profesor de la UCLM Benito Díaz no cree que el asesinato fuera organizado por los tres jóvenes, ataviados con uniforme militar, y apunta pudo ser "una casualidad"
"No tienen nada que ver con el asesinato. Estaban ya encerradas y no podían haber sido las autoras materiales ni intelectuales", asevera Díaz respecto a las Trece Rosas, fusiladas hace 80 años*





El comandante Isaac Gabaldón a la izquierda y un fotograma de la película 'Las 13 rosas' a la derecha
Por Fidel Manjavacas10 ago 2019 _19:28_
Julia Conesa, Blanca Brisac, Carmen Barrero, Martina Barroso, Luisa Rodríguez, Elena Gil, Pilar Bueno, Adelina García, Virtudes González, Ana López, Joaquina López, Victoria Muñoz y Dionisia Manzanero. Ellas son las Trece Rosas que fueron fusiladas por el franquismo hace ya 80 años y que, precisamente, recibieron un homenaje este pasado lunes, 5 de agosto, en el Cementerio de la Almudena en Madrid, donde fueron asesinadas.

Habían pasado apenas cuatro meses desde que Franco se proclamara vencedor de la Guerra Civil -el 1 de abril de 1939-, cuando estas trece mujeres, junto a otros 43 hombres -conocidos como los 43 claveles-, fueron ejecutadas acusadas de "adhesión a la rebelión" y condenadas a la pena de muerte. La mayoría de estas mujeres, de entre 18 y 29 años, eran compañeras en la cárcel de Las Ventas donde fueron encerradas por pertenecer a las Juventudes Socialistas Unificadas (JSU), una de las organizaciones comunistas contra las que el franquismo luchó durante su régimen.

Los fusilamientos mencionados se llevaron también a cabo la madrugada del 6 de agosto. Entre ellos, tres jóvenes: Damián García Mayoral, Sebastián Santamaría y Francisco Rivares, quienes varios días antes -el 29 de julio- habían asesinado al comandante Isaac Gabaldón Izurzún, a su hija Pilar (unos 17 años) y al conductor del coche oficial José Luis Díez Madrigal (23 años). A la postre, este crimen desencadenó la condena a muerte de los tres jóvenes y también, según sostienen diversos historiadores, el de las Trece Rosas, acusadas de pertenecer a una supuesta red comunista.
*Entre Oropesa y Talavera de la Reina*
El historiador y profesor de la Universidad de Castilla-La Mancha (UCLM) Benito Díaz, señala que el triple asesinato se produjo en el trayecto que une los municipios de Oropesa y Talavera de la Reina, donde los tres jóvenes, de las JSU pero ataviados con uniforme militar, detuvieron al coche en el que viajaba Gabaldón para subirse a él y dispararle después en un cañaveral cercano junto a su hija y el conductor, cuyos cuerpos fueron encontrados tres días más tarde, el 31 de julio. Gabaldón vendría del municipio de Puente del Arzobispo, donde se estaba construyendo una casa.







"Creo que el asesinato, que fue un crimen atroz y sanguinario, pudo ser una causalidad", apunta Díaz sobre las causas que pudieron llevar a estos tres jóvenes a matar a este guardia civil perteneciente al Servicio de Información de la Policía Militar (SIMP) y que llegó a Talavera de la Reina unos días antes de celebrarse las elecciones del 12 de abril de 1931, recuerda el historiador. Se trataba de "un hombre ultracatólico y conservador" que durante la Guerra Civil anotaba en "su famosa libreta" información sobre militantes de izquierda y masones y que actualmente da nombre a una calle de Talavera de la Reina, añade.

Otros historiadores recogen también distintas versiones sobre las causas y consecuencias de este episodio, en las que apuntan a la implicación de los tres jóvenes en redes comunistas o en la masonería para organizar el asesinato de Gabaldón, de quien se llevarían la mencionada libreta, junto a 104 pesetas y dos jamones que había comprado en Oropesa, que se comieron "con cierta tranquilidad tras este crimen horrendo", dice Díaz.
*"El régimen quería dar una muestra de mano dura"*
Sin embargo, el profesor de la UCLM, que ha publicado varios libros y artículos relacionados con estos hechos históricos, considera que "la masonería no tuvo nada que ver" en este crimen y que estos tres jóvenes "no tenían preparación" para cometer el asesinato. "Antiguos militantes comunistas que tuvieron un cargo importante no se creen que tres muchachos inexpertos fueran capaces de asesinar a Gabaldón. Hay una hipótesis que defiende que en realidad fuera un ajuste de cuentas entre miembros del franquismo", resalta.
"Los torturaron y ninguno dijo que iba a por Gabaldón", indica el historiador, que menciona también la posibilidad de que los jóvenes estuvieran buscando dinero y no planeando un crimen por el que el régimen "quiso mostrar después que era inflexible y que podían controlar absolutamente todo, precisamente unos meses después del triunfo del franquismo y del golpe de Estado".
El experto subraya también que Gabaldón, al contrario de lo que afirman otros autores, no estuvo en la 'Quinta Columna' que luchó contra la República. "Nada más venir a Talavera se ganó la enemistad de la inmensa mayoría de la población de izquierdas", en una ciudad que en esa época tenía un alcalde republicano, apunta el profesor de la UCLM. "Es más insignificante de lo que se cree. Tuvo malas relaciones con la policía militar", destaca Díaz sobre el comandante.
*"Las Trece Rosas no estaban involucradas"*
El historiador señala que el régimen franquista aprovechó "las circunstancias" que se dieron en torno a este crimen, "aprovechando que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid", para "dar una muestra de mano dura". Las trece jóvenes fusiladas "no dejaron de ser mujeres que intentaron reorganizar las JSU". "No habían hecho nada, no estaban involucradas en ningún crimen y no tienen nada que ver con el asesinato. Estaban ya encerradas y no podían haber sido las autoras materiales ni intelectuales", asevera Díaz.

En este sentido, cabe destacar la denuncia que ha realizado el historiador murciano Flora Dimas en el juzgado de Lorca contra tres medios de comunicación y una página web por llamar "terroristas y asesinas" a las Trece Rosas. El investigador murciano considera las acusaciones que aparecen en diversos artículos como "gravísimas injurias y calumnias vertidas contra estas muchachas que fueron asesinadas por razones ideológicas" y por las que se continúa luchando para que su nombre no se borre de la historia.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Oct 2019)

klopec dijo:


> De momento concéntrate en traer alguna historieta que sea medio creíble sin cagarte encima.
> 
> Sobre patochadas de violadores estilo "Maravillas Lamberto" te paso ésto : *LA MENTIRA OS SALE CARA*, *EMBUSTEROS* ...
> 
> ...



Lo que tú opines me importa una mierda chaval


----------



## I. de A. (5 Oct 2019)

HISTORIA
*LA REVOLUCIÓN ESPAÑOLA DE 1936 VISTA POR UN DIPLOMÁTICOAURELIO NÚÑEZ MORGADO, EMBAJADOR DE CHILE Y DECANO DEL CUERPO DIPLOMÁTICO, EXPLICA CÓMO DESAPARECIÓ EL ESTADO DE DERECHO EN LA REVOLUCIÓN ESPAÑOLA DE 1936*
29 AGOSTO, 2016 

Así despareció el Estado de Derecho en la Revolución Española de 1936. A modo de prólogo al libro de Aurelio Núñez Morgado Los sucesos de España vistos por un diplomático (clicar para ver el contenido del libro).

_Santiago Mata

Doctor en Historia y autor de _El Tren de la Muerte_ (La Esfera de los Libros, 2011)._
El libro _Los sucesos de España_, del embajador de Chile, Aurelio Núñez Morgado, relata entre otras cosas cómo se tomó y transmitió al Gobierno republicano la decisión de admitir refugiados españoles en las embajadas y legaciones diplomáticas extranjeras. Esto, en la práctica, equivalía a afirmar que la Segunda República Española había dejado de ser un Estado de Derecho y que, para paliar en parte el no reconocimiento de los derechos ciudadanos, los diplomáticos extranjeros acudían en auxilio de los ciudadanos españoles al margen de lo que opinara un Gobierno –el de la República- que ya no merecía tal nombre, bien porque no pudiera o bien porque no quisiera respetar los derechos cívicos.

El matiz –no poder o no querer- era irrelevante, primero porque para los diplomáticos lo importante era salvar vidas, y segundo porque, si no podía, era porque primero no había querido respetar el derecho, es decir, recurrir a las fuerzas y cuerpos militares y de seguridad del Estado para enfrentarse a la sublevación militar. Puesto que quiso saltarse la ley para armar a cuerpos y milicias políticos, con ello asumía la responsabilidad de las posteriores violaciones que esas milicias iban a llevar a cabo. Y prueba de que las asumía fue la organización de la checa de Bellas Artes, ya en agosto y por el nuevo Director General de Seguridad Manuel Muñoz Martínez, para _poner orden_, es decir, repartirse a gusto de los partidos y milicias, el poder en el nuevo Estado revolucionario.

La Revolución Española sorprende a los diplomáticos, hombres de orden y de leyes, y por eso Morgado le da al relato de la Guerra y la Revolución el poco atractivo nombre de “sucesos de España”.

El libro del embajador de Chile y decano del cuerpo diplomático refiere en particular dos sucesos que precipitan la decisión de los diplomáticos primero de admitir refugiados y luego la de consultar a sus gobiernos si deben abandonar España: de esta forma es todo el mundo “civilizado” –ciertamente a partir del impulso del decano del cuerpo diplomático- el que constata que la República Española ha dejado de ser uno de esos estados en los que rige el Derecho.
Estos hechos tienen gran relevancia para evidenciar la hipocresía que supondrá la simulación, por parte del Gobierno republicano, de seguir siendo representante democrático de su pueblo, y la injusticia que supondrá el que el Gobierno de un Estado revolucionario recrimine a los Estados democráticos que no le hayan ayudado, en lugar de asumir que ha sido ese Gobierno y Estado revolucionario el que se ha separado del resto del mundo democrático al que pertenecía, perdiendo así el derecho a reclamar luego su ayuda, como hipócritamente pretendió.

Los trenes de Jaén

Como digo, hay dos hechos que marcan el paso de la denuncia-protesta a la denuncia-expulsión de la “comunidad internacional”. El primer hecho, que es denunciado y acompañado con una protesta, es el asesinato de siete religiosos colombianos. El segundo hecho es la matanza pública de dos centenares de personas sobre las que no recaía acusación formal alguna: los trenes de Jaén del 11 y 12 de agosto, matanzas, sobre todo la segunda, contra las que se protesta _expulsando_ al Gobierno republicano de la _comunidad internacional_ por la vía de hecho de admitir refugiados españoles. Esta medida se complementa con la consulta a los gobiernos extranjeros sobre si es conveniente que sus embajadas y legaciones se retiren del territorio republicano, consulta a la que respondieron afirmativamente todos los Estados, salvo uno revolucionario, México, otro que poco tenía que ver con el Estado de Derecho, Turquía, y Argentina, cuya intención posiblemente era no actuar secundando a Chile en este punto, cuando había sido su representante el primero que, en el caso de los religiosos, propuso solidarizarse con Colombia.

Las democracias, incluidas Estados Unidos, el Reino Unido y Francia, dedicieron por tanto ya en agosto de 1936 que no tenían por qué mantener relaciones diplomáticas con la República, aunque según Morgado no ejecutaron esta decisión por motivos humanitarios. Incluso el embajador de un Estado revolucionario, México, tras advertir las semejanzas entre ambas revoluciones (lo que hacía previsible que su Estado no _condenara_ a la República Española), afirma que en su país nunca llegaron a conculcarse los derechos ciudadanos hasta el extremo de _desaparecer_, que es lo que habría pasado en la España republicana.

Del libro de Morgado se deduce que las matanzas de los trenes de Jaén tuvieron como consecuencia la decisión de acoger en las sedes diplomáticas a refugiados españoles. Ya a raíz de la matanza de religiosos colombianos hubo una protesta del cuerpo diplomático, pero la segunda -tras los trenes- fue más directa, ya que fue en persona, y advirtiendo a los representantes del Gobierno de la decisión de prestar asilo a españoles perseguidos.

Por la relevancia que tienen estos sucesos termino, por tanto, la introducción previa a la reproducción de la edición original de 1941 del libro de Morgado, con el resumen que se hace en ella de esos sucesos, que he relatado más ampliamente en el libro El Tren de la Muerte. Y termino esta introducción en el 80º aniversario de aquellas matanzas, y a pocos kilómetros de lugar en que sucedieron.

En caso de lograr acceder a otro ejemplar de esta primera edición, espero poder mejorar la calidad de algunas fotografías, en particular la de la p. 99, que resulta poco legible. Aunque la información perdida no es relevante en el conjunto de las 377 páginas de la obra, pido al lector que disculpe este inconveniente, que pienso queda compensado por el valor del testimonio aquí recogido.
Villaverde, 12 de agosto de 2016.

El Tren de la Muerte en el libro de Morgado

La importancia que los diplomáticos dieron al suceso queda clara al ver en, en este libro, hay dos relatos largos y uno breve de las matanzas, que resumo:
Página 199: Reunión en la que narra el asesinato de siete colombianos, Hermanos de San Juan de Dios que trabajaban en Ciempozuelos, a los que se había enviado a Barcelona en tren con la correspondiente documentación) “Después de albergarles en la Legación, el canciller les acompañó a la estación del ferrocarril para dirigirles a Barcelona. En el tren se presentaron algunos milicianos a indagar si había algún viajero para Barcelona procedente de Ciempozuelos, a lo que contestó afirmativamente el canciller, presentándoles a los siete hermanos de San José, que vestían de seglares.” (Aparecieron los cadáveres, no dice si en Barcelona.) “Las autoridades de Barcelona manifestaron al Cónsul General que no podían garantizar su vida y dicho funcionario hubo de salir precipitadamente.”

(Argentina propone solidarizarse con Colombia.) “El Embajador de Chile solicita el acuerdo unánime para declarar la reprobación enérgica que les merece semejante crimen y así expresarlo al Gobierno.”

Página 200: “Por acuerdo unánime se aprueba la moción del decano en que se solidariza el Cuerpo Diplomático con el representante de Colombia y se envía una nota al Ministerio de Estado en tal sentido.”

201: Sesión del 13 agosto: El chileno narra el asesinato de 16 aviadores retirados, sobre unos 30 que se presentaron porque se les llamaba a filas.
“Anteayer, continúa, ha llegado un tren de Jaén que traía prisioneros y rehenes y, al llegar a Madrid, sacaron a once de ellos y les asesinaron. El resto fue conducido a Alcalá de Henares.

Ayer, dice para terminar, venía otro tren que traía 225 rehenes de Jaén, que eran personas de la mayor representación de la ciudad y que venían destinados a la Cárcel Modelo de Madrid y custodiados por 25 guardias civiles al mando de un teniente. Este tren fue detenido en diversas estaciones del trayecto con el ob- (página 202) jeto de apoderarse de los rehenes; pero por fin lograron llegar hasta el apeadero de Santa Catalina, en las goteras de la Capital. Allí ya no pudieron pasar. En vista de las circunstancias, el teniente puso el hecho en conocimiento del Ministro de Gobernación, general Pozas, por medio del teléfono, a fin de que se le prestara ayuda y terminar su expedición. Ante la orden categórica de este general-Ministro, el teniente pretendió proseguir la marcha; pero los milicianos no se lo permitieron. Ante un segundo llamado al Ministerio, manifestando que se pretendía dar muerte a los rehenes y a sus guardias si se pretendía continuar, el general Pozas optó, en vez de enviarle la ayuda solicitada y de que disponía, por lo más fácil: de dos males, dijo, el menor: ¡entregue a los rehenes!

Y allí mismo, momentos más tarde, eran asesinados.

En estas circunstancias, dice el decano, cabe preguntarse si es posible no ayudar al afligido, al que escapa de las garras asesinas y viene a cobijarse bajo nuestras banderas. En caso de que no se acepte el derecho de “refugio”, ni siquiera de “asilo”, no habría otra cosa que hacer que ausentarse de Madrid, porque todos los hechos relatados y quien sabe cuantos que ignoramos significan que se carece de Gobierno y, en tales circunstancias, permanecer impasibles, limitándose a enviar notas tras notas, sin resultado práctico alguno, nos coloca en el triste papel de espectadores de la más tremenda tragedia o de cómplices por silencio de aquellos crímenes.

Por mi parte, termina, teniendo ya llena de gente mi Embajada; pero los demás representantes sabrán cada uno lo que le corresponderá hacer de acuerdo con sus respectivos gobiernos y sus conciencias.

El representante de la República Argentina pregunta si se autoriza al Cuerpo Diplomático para comunicar a sus respectivos gobiernos estas decisiones y el representante de Chile dice que no tiene ningún inconveniente.

El Sr. Ministro del Uruguay dice que el relato del (página 203) Embajador de Chile le ha impresionado y que el hecho que el propio decano haya manifestado la idea de retirarse lo estima muy grave. Por su parte tiene instrucciones de su Gobierno de que pase a Francia cuando lo crea oportuno.

El Sr. Ministro del Perú cree que los representantes de las grandes potencias deben manifestar sus opiniones. El de Gran Bretaña dice que tiene instrucciones para que en caso necesario, cierre la Embajada y el consulado y se marche; pero le parece que no lo podrá hacer por tener súbditos ingleses a quienes proteger.
El Sr. Ministro de El Salvador pregunta al Embajador de Chile si se ausentaría de España a lo que éste contesta que se iría tal vez a Alicante para embarcarse en el momento oportuno. El representante de El Salvador considera que esta resolución sería muy grave, sería un tremendo golpe para el Gobierno, que perdería toda la pequeña autoridad que ahora tiene y que por eso entendía que no debería el Cuerpo Diplomático adoptar tal resolución sino en último caso.
El representante de Rumanía dice que cada uno pida autorización a su Gobierno para retirarse cuando el Cuerpo Diplomático los juzgue conveniente.
El Sr. Embajador de México dice que su país ha tenido que sufrir una lucha semejante a la que se desarrolla actualmente en España, aún cuando nunca se llegó a la desaparición tan absoluta de las garantías individuales que ahora presenciamos. De esta lucha, que duró varios años, surgió un gobierno de izquierdas que está de espíritu y de corazón con el Gobierno de Madrid. Por consiguiente, cualquiera que sea la decisión del Cuerpo Diplomático y las circunstancias por que pueda atravesar la Capital, la Embajada de México permanecerá en Madrid.- Pero, a pesar de todo, en Febrero se instaló en Valencia, con motivo de la llegada del sucesor del Sr. Pérez Treviño.
En la sesión del día 15, a propósito de la posibilidad de abandonar Madrid y aún el territorio español (…).

(204) “Salvo los representantes de Argentina, Turquía y México, que expresan que, por sus razones, permanecerán en Madrid cualesquiera que sean las circunstancias, los demás manifiestan que han recibido instrucciones para salir cuando así lo acuerde el Cuerpo Diplomático.”

“En la sesión del día 20 el Embajador de Chile dice que ha sido invitado por el Sr. Ministro de Estado a (205) tratar sobre los temas que más nos preocupan y, al respecto, dentro de la mayor cordialidad, le ofreció repetidas veces que el afán mayor del Gobierno es tener satisfecho al Cuerpo Diplomático y le pidió que, en lo posible, el Cuerpo Diplomático se reuniera con él periódicamente por intermedio de su decano, a fin de evitar malos entendidos. Con referencias a las sesiones diarias que celebramos y que llamaban la atención del “público”, le expresó que obedecían exclusivamente al deber que tenemos de proteger las vidas de nuestros representados y sus hogares y nuestras propias Misiones y, por añadidura, hasta contra nuestra propia voluntad, a personas de nacionalidad española que se sentían perseguidas por desconocidos que les causaban la muerte, como lo enseñaba la experiencia del tiempo pasado y la de cada día. Manifestó el decano al Ministro que, en realidad, la idea de ausentarse de Madrid y, si el caso lo requería, de España era solamente como una demostración de la inutilidad de todos sus sacrificios. El Ministro estimó que tal medida la estimaría grave su Gobierno y poco amistosa, a lo que el Embajador respondió que el efecto guardaba íntima relación con la causa; pero que, bien entendido, la actitud del Cuerpo Diplomático es en resguardo de su prestigio y de su deber.
La sala acogió con aplauso las palabras anteriores.

El representante de Polonia relata las circunstancias en que fue asesinado el cónsul”

(332 nuevo relato del tren de Jaén donde confunde la fecha y junta los dos trenes; el episodio del oficial subiendo a la máquina está tomado del primer tren)
“En sesión celebrada por el Cuerpo diplomático en mi Embajada el 7 de agosto de 1936 se dio cuenta de que, en el día anterior, habían llegado de Jaén dos trenes conduciendo rehenes. El segundo traía 225 personas, (333) entre ellas autoridades eclesiásticas, militares, agricultores, profesionales, políticos, etc., que venían bajo el cuidado de 25 guardias civiles y dos oficiales.

Este tren fue detenido en muchos puntos del trayecto; pero, con todo, llegó hasta el apeadero de Santa Catalina, en las goteras de Madrid. Allí impedía el paso una gran partida de milicianos que no hubo forma de alejar. Ante esta situación, el jefe de la guardia recurrió al teléfono y se puso al habla con el ministro de la Gobernación, que lo era a la sazón el general Pozas.

Al oír este general que no se permitía el paso del tren de los rehenes dio la orden perentoria de que continuara adelante. El teniente de la Guardia civil transmitió a los milicianos y al maquinista la orden superior. Pero, en vez de prestarle cumplimiento, los milicianos manifestaron que fusilarían a los rehenes y a sus guardias si se pretendía proseguir el viaje a Madrid.

El oficial, sin embargo, subió a la máquina y dio nueva orden de partida. Pero algunas milicias subieron tras él y abocaron los cañones de sus fusiles sobre el teniente y el maquinista, quien, en tales condiciones, desistió de poner el tren en marcha.

Por segunda vez el oficial se puso al habla con el citado general ministro, a quien detalló las circunstancias que le impedían avanzar. Y entonces tuvo lugar la respuesta lapidaria del ministro: de dos males, le dijo, el menor: ¡entregue los rehenes!

Momentos más tarde esos rehenes eran asesinados por la turba sanguinaria.”
(336) “Pero la sucesión de hechos tan profundamente delictuosos, como el asesinato colectivo de los rehenes de Jaén, el de los siete hermanos de San Juan de Dios y el de tantos y tantos otros como ocurría cada día me movieron a dar por terminado el debate sobre la aplicación del derecho de asilo en la sesión del 12 de agosto, en que propuse, en vista de los diversos criterios (337) subsistentes, que cada jefe de Misión obrara de acuerdo con sus propias facultades y con su propia conciencia.

A partir de ese momento se comenzó a recibir en las diversas Misiones extranjeras a quienes solicitaban asilo.”


----------



## I. de A. (5 Oct 2019)

*1*

HISTORIA
*LAS CHEKAS DE VALENCIA Y EL EXTRAÑO CASO DE LORETO APELLÁNIZINFORME DEL FISCAL DE LA CAUSA GENERAL Y ALGUNOS DATOS SOBRE EL JEFE DE LA POLICÍA REVOLUCIONARIA, LORETO APELLÁNIZ GARCÍA*
2 FEBRERO, 2013 CENTROEUROPA 1 COMENTARIO


Informe del fiscal de la Causa General, Leopoldo Castro Boy firma el 21 de agosto de 1943, reuniendo testimonios de particulares, en el legajo 1389, expediente 9, folios 33 a 54, de la Causa General. El caso de Loreto Apellániz García.
Antes de copiar la documentación, refiero mi extrañeza al intentar documentar gráficamente quién era el jefe de la policía revolucionaria, Loreto Apellániz García. Primero encontré la foto con que abro el artículo, tomada según el autor (Jordi Luengo López) del periódico Estampa, 2 de diciembre de 1933. Como se ve, actúa con su mujer como benefactor acogiendo a dos jóvenes estudiantes de Fernando Poo (si bien no se oculta que de las familias más ricas de la isla). En cuanto a su historial previo, sacó en 1916 la oposición de funcionario de correos (La Correspondencia, 5 de marzo, p. 5, por cierto que el mismo día que su hermano; la prensa de su ciudad, Logroño, se congratula del victorioso regreso de Madrid de Loreto, pero de su hermano no dice nada).
En mayo de 1923 escapa de ser alistado alegando ser hijo de viuda pobre y tener que cuidar de su hermano impedido (La Rioja del día 27, página 7), una vez librado se casa el 15 de diciembre (p. 4 de La Rioja del día siguiente). De ahí saltamos a la noticia de su juicio junto a otros del SIM por las autoridades republicanas de Valencia, sobre el que habla La Libertad el 23 de marzo de 1939 (p. 2, en el contexto de la “desconexión” del PCE y la adhesión al Consejo de Defensa de Casado). Si son la misma persona, una misteriosa carrera, de cartero y benefactor de jóvenes africanas a chequista.
[Folio 33]
CHEKAS
Testimonio de particulares deducidos de la Pieza CUARTA f(Chekas) dimanante de la Causa General de Valencia y su provincia.
RELACIÓN DE “CHEKAS” QUE EXISTIERON EN VALENCIA
JEFATURA DE POLICÍA.- En agosto de 1936 se hizo cargo del puesto de Jefe de la misma el oficial de Correos delegado del Partido Comunista en esta provincia LORETO APELLANIZ, con el capitán de infantería GONZALO NAVACERRADA y se dedicaron a saqueos, robos, detenciones y asesinatos, separando del cargo a los agentes que según la información que abrieron estaban conceptuados políticamente como elementos de derechas y dando nombramientos libremente a elementos izquierdistas que cometieron toda clase de atropellos. Estaba dicha Jefatura en aquella época en el actual Gobierno Civil y desde sus calabozos fueron sacados muchos detenidos y fusilados en el Saler, en Paterna y otros puntos extratégicos de esta ciudad sin formación de causa.
AVENIDA DE NICOLÁS SALMERÓN NÚMEROS NUEVE Y ONCE, actualmente Avenida DEL MARQUÉS DE SOTELO.- Estuvo destinada a Cheka y dirigida por el Embajador ruso ROSEMBERG, actuaba en la misma bajo el nombre de LEO, como Jefe.- JORGE JORGE SHAYA.- JOSÉ (a) BOXEADOR.- PITA SONIN,- Un tal MULA.- BERTA SONIN (Rusa).- NORA (Rusa).- En esta se martirizaba a los detenidos.- Delincuentes habituales que solo se dedicaban a saquear los pisos y asesinar a personas de buena posición social y económica.
SEMINARIO CONCILIAR.- Estuvo dirigida por PEREZ FELIU, uno de los asesinos más caracterizados de esta ciudad, que como LORETO APELLANIZ fue ejecutado a los pocos días de haberse liberado esta capital por las Fuerzas Nacionales.- Esta Cheka hizo toda clase de atropellos a
[Folio 34]
personas de derechas que vivían en el centro de la ciudad.
CHEKAS DEL PARTIDO COMUNISTA DE LA PLAZA DE TETUAN NÚMEROS TRECE Y DIEZ Y NUEVE.- Estuvieron dirigidas por un comunista muy destacado llamado JUAN COBO que también se dedicaron a saquear toda clase de edificios de personalidades incautandose de los principales, ya que el Partido Comunista gozaba de gran predominio en la dirección política y de justicia de esta ciudad.
CHEKA DE LA ALAMEDA.- (Casa del Barón de Casa Soler).- Esta Cheka se constituyó como “COMISARIA OFICIAL DE POLICÍA” y estuvo al frente de ella el nefasto PEREZ FELIU cuando abandonaron el Seminario al convertirse en Cuartel de Milicias, siguiendo en ella los atropellos y malos tratos a todos los detenidos.
CHEKA DE GRABADOR ESTEVE NÚMERO DOS.- (Casa del Sr. Ríos). Estuvo dirigida por un asesino de la F.A.I. apellidado “GARGALLO” el cual fue muerto a tiros por el Doctor Rodríguez Nicolau, el que fue asimismo también muerto por los asesinos que convivían con el GARGALLO.
CHEKA DEL CONVENTO DE MADRES ESCOLAPIAS DE LA CALLE DE SAN VICENTE.- Estuvo dirigida por destacados elementos de la C.N.T. y F.A.I.- También se dedicó al igual que todas a saqueos, robos e incautaciones.
CHEKA DE LA CALLE CLERO NUEVE.- Esta “CHEKA” fue fundada por el Partido de Izquierda Republicana que tenía un casino montado en dicha.
CHEKA DEL CONVENTO DE PADRES DOMINICOS.- Estuvo dirigida por los dirigentes de la U.G.T. y Partido Socialista Obrero, los que se incautaron del Convento de dichos Padres y de la Iglesia aneja al mismo dedicandose como todos a robos y saqueos, y asesinatos.
[Folio 35]
CHEKA DEL CONVENTO DE SALESAS.- Estuvo dirigido por milicianos incontrolados que también organizaron saqueos etc… en dicha barriada de la calle de Sagunto donde está enclavada.
CHEKA DEL BARCO “CABO DE PALOS”.- A este Barco eran llevados los detenidos mientras eran Juzgados por los Comités.
CHEKA DEL BARCO “MAR CANTÁBRICO”.- En este Barco estuvieron detenidos muchos militares por orden del entonces capitán general Martínez Monje, siendo fusilados en Paterna entre ellos D. José Cavellos Díaz de la Guardia Tte. coronel, D. Luis Alfonso Gordo comandante, D. Anselmo Bañon Rodríguez capitán, D. Ramón Fontán Esteve capitán, D. Félix Santelo Junco capitán.
CHEKA DEL BARCO “LEGAZPI”.- En este barco fueron detenidos también militares y su dirección estuvo a cargo del tristemente célebre sargento Fabra, que con elementos del cuartel se dirigió a detener a todos los militares que suponía de derechas.- De JOSE OTERO, jefe, – Se suicidó en el barco Mar Cantábrico.- Secretario JOSE COMPANYS DE LOS SANTOS JUANES, fusilado.- MANUEL RODRIGUEZ PIÑANA, tomó parte en el asesinato de los capitanes de la Guardia Civil en el Anduz-Mendi, fusilado.- RAMON MONFORT, perteneció a la Fraternidad de Pescadores del Cabañal, afiliado a la C.N.T. y A.I.T.- Tomó parte en los mismos actos delictivos que el anterior, y murió en la Cárcel Modelo.- MANUEL RODRÍGUEZ (a) Andaluz. Iguales antecedentes que el anterior (fusilado).- VICENTE NADALET, fusilado por los mismos rojos.- Un tal BERNAT, chófer, este sujeto conducía el coche donde eran llevados los detenidos del barco para fusilar. Ha sido ajusticiado.- RUFINO RODRIGUEZ. Este sujeto perteneció a la Columna de Hierro. Fue también jefe de la Cheka del Grao y uno de los componentes del Comité de Salud Pública de Valencia. Muy significado en cuenta a sacar presos del Legazpi. Tomó parte en el asalto al Cuartel de Caballería. Fue fusilado.
CHEKA DEL BARCO “RITA SISTER”.- Este barco estuvo al servicio del tristemente célebre SIM de esta ciudad, donde eran llevados los dete-
[Folio 36]
nidos mientras los interrogaban y juzgaban.
CHEKA DE BAYLIA Y CONVENTO DE SANTA URSULA.- Estas Chekas se crearon en esta ciudad como consecuencia del traslado a ella del nefasto Gobierno llamado “DE LA VICTORIA” en el cual figuraba al frente del Ministerio de la Gobernación el desalmado ANGEL GALARZA y GAGO el cual se rodeó de todos los ladrones, asesinos y canallas de los Partidos Populares, pues consta de una manera fehaciente que se apoderó de considerable cantidad de joyas, oro y brillantes de gran valor del producto de los saqueos.
Este asesino creó dependiendo directamente de él, la célebre “COMISARÍA DE SERVICIOS ESPECIALES DEL MINISTERIO DE LA GOBERNACIÓN” para perseguir a los individuos de Quinta Columna. El responsable era Juan Cobo, Comisario Comunista y estaba integrada por Tomás Pérez, Agente de Policía rojo; José Mª. Estelles Almela, agente profesional de la policía (fusilado en Barcelona por las Tropas Nacionales); Alberto Vázquez, capitán de milicias; un tal ÁNGEL, teniente de milicias; Justiniano García, comandante del Bon, Escolta de Galarza, Joaquín Solves y un tal Jover capitán de milicias.
La Cheka de la calle de Bailia estaba formada por el capitán VAZQUEZ y dos hermanos suyos; capitán JOVER, un individuo llamado CONDE, otro llamado CONEJOS, otro llamado CALATAYUD y JUSTINIANO.
La oficina principal estaba situada en una casa requisada de la calle de Baylia 2 donde eran llevados los detenidos para tomarles declaración, pasando desde allí al convento de Santa Ursula requisado también por los mismos elementos para tener allí bajo sus castigos a los detenidos que fueron incalculables pues con el pretexto de Quinta Columna apaleaban y maltrataban a todas las personas dignas que se hallaban en esta ciudad y que aun siendo de derechas se habían salvado de los primeros salvajismos de la horda roja. Entre los castigos característicos de esta Cheka figuraba en primer lugar el apaleamiento brutal de todos los detenidos y cuando pretendían hacerles firmar las declaraciones que ellos habían amañando a su antojo y se negaban, les sometían a ultrajes bárba-
[Folio 37]
ros, tales como encerrarles en armarios un día y meterlos en cajones muy pequeños encorvados sin poder moverse, además estando en esa disposición, disparaban tiros a su alrededor para amedrentarles, habiendo ideado una especie de torniquete, donde les metían los pies, aprisionandoles con unos tornillos para hacerles declarar lo que ellos pretendían.
Estos elementos fueron los que llevaron el sumario célebre de la “Quinta Columna” cuyo juez fue D. Gregorio López Oliván, que encarto a 58 individuos y otros muchos por su ideología derechista.
Además estuvieron desempeñando cargos en esta comisaría un tal Quinzá, como director y como ayudante un tal JUAN, y dos tenientes apellidados JULIO y PEIRO.
CHEKA DE LA CALLE DE SORNI NÚMERO SIETE.- Los componentes de la misma son COMANDANTE ATILANO SIERRA jefe, sustituido más tarde por un individuo francés; capitán SURIÓ secretario; LORETO APELLANIZ (fusilado el 3 de abril de 1939) ISIDRO ORTOLA fusilado en la misma fecha, otro SAMPER, EL MAÑO, repartidor de telégrafos, MANUEL PASTRANA, GUILLEM, GARCÍA CONEJOS secretario del S.I.M.
CHEKA DE LAS ESCUELAS PÍAS.- El director de esta Cheka era un tal ESPAÑA.
CHEKA DEL GOBIERNO CIVIL.- El jefe de la misma fue APELLANIZ.
CHEKA SEMINARIO-TRINITARIOS.- Esta cheka estaba integrada por un tal LOPEZ, bajo, delgado, con una perla en un ojo, EL ASTURIANO y otro llamado FIDEL, bajo, moreno, ojos grandes y negros. Se martirizaba a los detenidos.
CHEKA VILLA-ROSITA.- Dependiente de la de Sorni 7 y compuesta por los individuos siguientes, jefe LORETO APELLANIZ, ISIDRO ORTOLA, SAMPER, EL MAÑO, y MANUEL PASTRANA (perteneció a la Guardia Civil) todos ellos de la Brigada Comunista, teniendo esta Cheka la denomina-
[Folio 37]
ción de represión de alto espionaje y dependiendo del S.I.M.- También se daba martirio.
CHEKA DEL GRAO.- Jefe un tal CACAROTE, se ignora su paradero, FRANCISCO HERRERO ALONSO, tomó parte en los fusilamientos de los capitanes de la Guardia Civil a bordo del Anduz-Mendi. Juzgado y condenado a muerte se sabe estaba detenido en la Cárcel Modelo. JESUS DAVID ZARAGOMETZIA, fue jefe del transporte maritimo escribía en el Diario “Libertad”. Fue uno de los que sacaba detenido del “Legazpi” para fusilarlos. JOSE LEIVA MARTINEZ (a) Ventureta, también jefe de la Cheka (fusilado).
CHEKAS INSTITUIDAS AQUI POR EL SERVICIO DE INFORMACIÓN MILITAR (S.I.M.)
Este servicio estuvo dirigido en su formación por el capitán de la Guardia Civil Manuel Uribarri, que huyó al extranjero con una cantidad considerable, producto de los robos.
Le siguió en la Dirección un capitán de artillería llamado ATILANO SIERRA, que cesó para incorporarse al frente y le sustituyó LORETO APELLANIZ, que estuvo desempeñando el cargo de responsable hasta la liberación por las Tropas Nacionales, y que fue fusilado a los cuatro días de entrar. El personal que lo componía en marzo de 1939 fue el siguiente: jefe Loreto Apellániz García.- Secretario, Alfredo García Conejos- Agentes, Ildefonso Delvalle León.- Enrique Vicioso Arrufat.- José Sánchez Arcas.- Vicente Rodríguez Pérez.- Santiago Rius Balaguer.- Antonio Rubio Iranzo.- Manuel Payás Molina.- Antonio Pérez Pico.- Esteban Polidura Raga.- Isidro Ortola López-Egea.- Salvador Martínez Garrido.- José Martínez Mineto.- Vicente Mercader Cervera.- Carlos Galarza Vázquez.- Ramón Garro Roca.- Juan Cuesta Pérez.- Felipe Carrero Olías.- Juan Agullo Muller.- José Asensio Ramírez.- y Vicente Esplugues Cervera.- Todos los comprendios en la relación que antecede fueron fusilados a excepción del Alfredo García Conejos. También figuraban en los servicios jurídicos del S.I.M. Antonio Álvarez, como jefe y como instructores Ramón García y César García.
Este S.I.M. tuvo a su cargo las Chekas siguientes: Chalet de Vi-
[Folio 39]
lla-Rosa; Escuelas Pías y calle de Sorni 7,- fueron detenidos con anterioridad a la entrada de las tropas nacionales los elementos que constituían la dirección del S.I.M. y procesados por jueces rojos, los que manifestaron en los sumarios respectivos que todos los que ocuparon cargos más o menos elevados cometieron toda clase de delitos relacionados con el ambiente en que se desenvolvían, tales como malos tratos de palabra y obra, abusos de autoridad, robos, allanamientos de morada, detenciones ilegales, abusos deshonestos con violaciones, requisas, incautaciones arbitrarias, coacciones físicas de palabra y obra, con tormento refinado, pegaron con instrumentos contundentes hasta dejar a los detenidos exánimes y sin sentido, aplicándoles duchas y baños para reanimarles, llegando a eliminar a muchas personas. A los que recibían declaración si no lo hacían a su gusto les hacían el simulacro de fusilamiento, especialmente por la noche en todos los alrededores de la ciudad, los cuales se habían convertido en campo de tiro, emplearon calabozos de emparedamiento en los cuales los detenidos por falta de luz en absoluto, la humedad, la carencia de libertad les obligaba a defecar dentro en donde se encerraban dos o tres personas, permaneciendo varios días sin salir ni ver la luz ni el aire.
Una vez que los sacaban de aquellos sitios les acompañaban hasta el despacho del responsable y todos los que ejercían cargos acompañaban a estos actos con los insultos más soeces y las blasfemias más repugnantes para la dignidad humana.
Mantenían las incomunicaciones durante varios meses, lo cual dio lugar a que se volvieran algunos locos habiendo más ingresados en el manicomio que de de ordinario, y por esta razón hubo detenido que nada más ingresar en la Cárcel Modelo se tiró del último piso al patio, falleciendo a continuación, presa del terror, por los tormentos que les habían ocasionado.
En los patios de algunas Chekas empleaban el simulacro de hacerles
[Folio 40]
cabar las fosas a los detenidos, para que creyeran que iban a enterrarles vivos.
Cuando se les tomaba declaración se les insultaba de una manera soez y repugnante, faltando a sus familias, incluso a los meros testigos les daban patadas, pellizcos y taconazos, pisoteandoles estando esposados y desnudos hasta dejarles desvanecidos.
Apellániz y sus huestes pusieron en práctica el terror soviético y los martirios de oriente, pues se complacían en colocar a sus víctimas en bañeras o pisos llenos de agua durante varios días, les colocaban esposas con pinchas interiores, tormentos de hambre y sed, y una vez que los incomunicaban aprovechaban esta circunstancia para robar y expoliar los pisos de la víctima, exigiendoles entrega del dinero y alhajas, pues la mayoría de los detenidos eran personas de buena posición social.


----------



## I. de A. (5 Oct 2019)

*2*

Según declaración de testigos en sumarios rojos estas declaraciones eran acompañadas de palizas monstruosas que llegaron a un sadismo fácilmente explicable en aquellos ciudadanos en que su desenfrenado libertinaje llegó a la vesania de persecución. Tomaron como procedimiento con carácter fijo en el de sentar al detenido en una silla en el despacho del que hacía de responsable, le sacaban a declarar cuando a ellos les convenía, que casi siempre era por la noche, el responsable le hacía las preguntas de rigor y si no declaraba a gusto de ellos se le ponía las esposas con las manos a la espalda y todos los dirigentes que se encontraban en el acto le daban puñetazos, patadas y golpes hasta que perdía el conocimiento por conmoción cerebral. Después le echaban agua fría hasta que lo recobraba nuevamente y continuaba la declaración con los malos tratos. Una vez que terminaba el interrogatorio el detenido pasaba incomunicado a una de las habitaciones habilitada para calabozo y era arrojado allí sin curar y sin ninguna prenda, permaneciendo de esta forma hasta que le llamaban para que firmara el atestado, que ellos habían redactado a su gusto, y si se negaban le daban otra paliza hasta que conseguía que firmara. el aspecto de los detenidos era horrible, su cuerpo estaba lleno de equimosis y y hematomas y a veces con costillas rotas, aprovechando los
[Folio 41]
dirigentes la situación de los martirizados para que los detenidos nuevos se impresionaran.
El convento de Santa Úrsula fue uno de los sitios en los que dejaron huella indemne de su patología sádica.
En cuanto no les daba resultado para obtener las confesiones que ellos querían ponían en práctica sus martirios, llegando a la quemadura de los dedos introduciendo cerillas entre la uña y el dedo, les golpeaban en los oídos, en la nariz, en los mentones y labios, se les apretaba fuertemente los órganos genitales y otras partes del cuerpo, a otros llegaron a colgarlos por los pies del pecho, golpeandoles con palos y objetos contundentes y además llegaron a producir cortes con vidrios de botella, y después de estas sesiones escalofriantes eran colocados en habitaciones reducidas donde los ladrillos estaban levantados y colocados en forma vertical, de modo que debían posarse los pies desnudos y sangrantes de los detenidos.
Existen declaraciones en sumarios rojos de señoras y señoritas en las cuales consta que se les hacían proposiciones de complacencia si querían que sus familiares no perdieran la vida, y hasta ha habido señorita que declaró que habían abusado de ella por la fuerza.
Por las noches se vio sacar de los locales de las Chekas bultos que por su forma se adquiría la certeza evidente de que se trataba de personas en estado de desfallecimiento, y otros eran ya cadáveres, a los cuales se les arrojaba en cualquier parte desfigurándoles el rostro para evitar que fueran reconocidas en el depósito.
El médico D. Juan Rubirac Ballester certificó varios casos de lesiones graves ocasionadas en centros del S.I.M. durante la dominación roja.
Requisaron un sinnúmero de automóviles de personas de buena posición social en esta capital, los cuales eran utilizados por los agentes al servicio del S.I.M. para sus grandes juergas y en los cuales se llevaban todos los objetos y alhajas que les convenían en todos los registros.
[Folio 42]
que practicaban.
Vivían en pisos requisados por ellos con esplendidez, pues tenían organizada una sección, para que procediera a incautarse de artículos alimenticios, muebles y ropas, así como aparatos de radio y otros artículos para poder vivir ellos con toda clase de comodidades.
CÁRCELES ROJAS
Además de la Modelo estuvieron habilitadas para prisiones de detenidos politicos la Penitenciaría de San Miguel de los Reyes, Torres de Cuarte, Prisión Militar de Monteolivete, Prisión Nueva de Santa Clara, Cárcel de Mujeres, Escuelas Pías, Convento de Santa Úrsula y residencia de P.P. Jesuitas de Alacuás, y otras que ellos habitaban donde ejercían la justicia anarquista.
COMITÉ DE SALUD PÚBLICA.- Este Comité se constituyó en Valencia después de haber fusilado muchísimas personas sin formación de causa y estaba integrado por un miembro de cada Partido de los que componían el nefasto Frente Popular hasta 20, cuyos componentes se llamaron jurados Populares.
Entre los componentes se ha podido averiguar que estuvo integrado por JOSE MANZANO, jefe, natural del Cabañal, se dedicaba a sacar presos del buque “Legazpi” para fusilarlos. Se ignora su paradero. JOSE SANCHEZ REQUENA, un tal MANRIQUE, ABRIL, MIRO, LLUESMA, LLORIS, GALLART, este fue uno de los que más se destacaron en los fusilamientos sacados del “Legazpi”, conocido por el apodo de EL PEDAZOS de la Marítima y Terrestre del Puerto, un tal PINCHAUVAS, agente de policía durante el dominio rojo, estos dos últimos han sido ajusticiados. Cada miembro tenía a su cargo las chekas que pasaron a ser comisarías integradas por agentes nombrados por los partidos políticos.- Se hizo cargo de todos los detenidos que existían en las Chekas y por medio de la prensa ordenó que no se ejecutaran ningún detenido sin su consentimiento y durante su actuación que fue de unos dos meses no ordenaron otra condena que la pena de muerte o la libre absolución dando a los que libertaban un documento en que cons-
[Folio 43]
taba su absolución mientras que a los ejecutados no les firmaban sentencia de ninguna clase, puesto que les sacaban de las respectivas cárceles con una orden de entrega a los desalmados para que los ejecutaran donde tuvieran por conveniente, pues actuaron en la cárcel de una forma oficiosa recibiendo declaración a los detenidos y solo daban ordenes orales para que fueran fusilados los que no tenían ninguna influencia roja.
Por este comité se fusiló a D. Vicente Sanz propietario de unos talleres metalúrgicos del Grao, y muchas personas más sin que se hiciera ningún atestado ni se formularan denuncias, toda vez que se reunían de noche y nunca firmaron ni sentencias ni ingresos en la prisión, pues se ha comprobado que tanto los ingresos como las salidas de las cárceles eran hechas con solo poner en cualquier papel el sello de un partido político de izquierdas, cosa fácilmente explicable por la circunstancia de haber separado a todos los directores de estos centros y haber puesto al frente de los mismos a personas de su confianza con el nombre de responsables.
TRIBUNALES POPULARES
En los primeros días de septiembre se constituyeron por el Frente Popular unos Tribunales que se denominaron Populares, los cuales tuvieron a su cargo el enjuiciamiento de todos los militares que había aquí en la guarnición, los cuales estaban considerados como desafectos al Régimen republicano y fueron fusilados en una forma injusta.
El Presidente fue D. Luis de Cisneros y como vocales figuraron Rafael Supervia, abogado, José Gregori y como fiscales figuraron Enrique García Torres y Enrique Domenech.
También figuran con posterioridad en estos Tribunales los siguientes magistrados: Enrique Cerezo Sens, Pedro Díaz Arias, Vicente Hernández, Alfredo Saez, Ángel López, Antonio Martínez, Luis Fons, Antonio Claret, José Garrigos, José Llopis, Vicente Cuarteri Piera, Julián Carrión Oli-
[Folio 44]
vares, Bartolomé Muñoz Lliso, Ángel de la Puente Torres, Teodoro Navarro Navarro, Alfredo Fernández Linde, Enrique Balmesada, José Vala Mustiles, Arturo Peris Carbonell, Vicente Muñoz Gabarda, Venerando Pérez García, Vicente Granel Veracho, Jacinto Soria Albert, José Pascual Domenech, Francisco Alos Verdeguer, José Piguerres Martínez, Vicente Gorris Gorris, Gregorio Oliván García, y como secretarios especiales figuraban Lázaro Martínez y Ramón Casamayor Castro.
Como presidente de la Audiencia Territorial después de la incautación por las hordas marxistas figuró José Rodríguez Olazábal, secretario de gobierno Enrique Cayuela Medina, figurando también con altos cargos un tal Arilla, Linares, Villaverde, José Miguel, Jesús Cabedo Torrens, y un tal Claverrieta.
También figuraron como jueces especiales Vicente Crespo Leal, Manuel Fernández Cañamero, José Taroncher Moya, Juan Antonio Campillo, Julián Perales; como secretarios figuraron Francisco Ponce, Federico Garzón, y como agente de policía Carlos Pérez Beut.
También figuraron en un Tribunal Popular Especial Mariano López Lucar, Tomás Manrique García, Francisco Alifa Gómez, José López Pascual, Mariano Giner Suay, Ángel López Perales, Alfredo Palomar Piqueras, Tomás Calyet Pérez, Manuel Salcedo Bayá, Andrés Dorado Cerezo, y José Marín Sierra.
TRIBUNAL ESPECIAL DE ESPIONAJE Y ALTA TRAICIÓN.- Este Tribunal estuvo constituido por Vidal Gil Tirado, como presidente, Joaquín Jover Solves, como secretario, y como magistrados Mariano Salafranca, Manuel Hernández, Juan Pablo García, Juan Manuel Mediano Flores, y Enrique Criñón Guillén.
También figuraron como altos empleados de dicho Tribunal Ramón Martínez Peón, Vicente Navarro Arambull, Eduardo Pérez, José Tarín Macia, un tal Ruiz Avilés y otro apellidado Reglero.
ABOGADOS EN EJERCICIO QUE MÁS SE DISTINGUIERON EN LOS TRIBUNALES POPULARES.- Entre los elementos que más se distinguieron por su actuación en perjuicio de las personas afectas a la política derechista española figuran algunos abogados que contribu-
[Folio 45]
yeron con sus odios a fomentar la persecución hasta el extremo de detener a los firmantes de la protesta por la muerte del insigne español D. José Calvo Sotelo (Presente) figuran los siguientes: José Rodríguez Olozábal, José Manaut Nogués, Enrique García Torres, Antonio Ferrer Esbal, Vicente Alfaro Moreno, José Juan Alcaraz, Luz Leboucher, José Feo García, Leopoldo Pelechá Guerrera, Bartolomé Guillén Igual y Francisco Beltrán.
DECLARACIÓN DEL TESTIGO.- D. Joaquín Fenollosa Armengot.- En Valencia a 12 de septiembre de 1942.- Ante el Sr. Fiscal, delegado para la instrucción de la CG de Valencia, compareció el testigo anotado al margen de 36 años de edad, de estado casado, natural de Valencia, de profesión médico, que ha sido procesado, con domicilio en Valencia, Cirilo Amorós 28 y después de prestar JURAMENTO de decir verdad y enterado de las penas por falso testimonio, fue interrogado y DICE: que en 5 de agosto de 1936 estando prestando servicio como médico el declarante en la Cruz Roja de esta localidad, fue detenido y conducido al Gobierno Civil en donde permaneció unas horas y después de interrogado por Navacerrada pasó al Buque-Prisión Cabo Palos donde permaneció hasta el 29 de agosto del mismo año que por llevarse dicho vapor pasó al Legazpi; en el Barco Cabo Palos el trato fue correcto por la circunstancia de prestar guardia Carabineros antiguos y ser todos los Oficiales de ideología de derecha, del Barco; en este Barco no hubo ningún asesinato por oponerse la guardia y los oficiales del barco.
En el vapor Legazpi permaneció hasta el 3 de octubre del mismo año: en este barco estaban alojados todas las compañías de la Guardia Civil de Pozo-Blanco y muchos paisanos con más personal de Valencia, casi todo militares o militarizados, reuniéndose en suma en junto unos 600 individuos; en este barco malos tratos materiales no sufrió des-
[Folio 46]
contado algún golpe, el que estaban todos hacinados, saqueados totalmente en ropas y efectos, no permitiéndole salir de la bodega ni aun para sus necesidades físicas. En este barco se constituyó una cheka o tribunal constituida por elementos de Pozo-Blanco y dos de Valencia, uno de ellos apellidado Otero y el otro Piñeiro, pertenecientes a la Sociedad “La Naval de Mariñeros y Fogoneros”, todos ellos anarquistas o comunistas y presididos o dirigidos por Rivallo, Guardia Civil, secretario o escribiente del capitán jefe de la línea de Pozo-Blanco que por su cargo conocía las personas deseables e indeseables y las afectas y desafectas al Alzamiento y que él fue delator de la mayor parte de los detenidos. En este barco ante la resistencia puesta por los antiguos guardianes del Cabo de Palos, fueron constituidos por individuos procedentes del Penal de Cartagena condenados por delitos comunes que al fin constituyeron como guardianes de todos los detenidos. El mismo día 29 fueron sacados del Barco 29 de los detenidos entre ellos el general Salamero, el capitán de ingenieros Fontana, el capitán de infantería Pacheco Santana, todos ellos asesinados el mismo día, todos en el Campo de Deportes del Grao titulado “Corcho”. El general Salamero y un oficial de caballería antes de la saca fueron brutalmente apaleados y el general rapada la cabeza y afeitado por un cabo de marinería y unos marineros pertenecientes a la dotación del Almirante Antequera. Sucesivamente todos los días en más o menos cantidad se hicieron otras sacas de los detenidos que fueron todos asesinados no quedando como superviviente más que 29 entre ellos el declarante, el comandante Somalo de caballería, el comandante Soto de estado mayor, teniente Domenech de infantería que fueron puestos en libertad escalonadamente unos simulando documentación y a otros mediante entregas de dinero; de esos 29, 21 eran guardias civiles que por intervención del Rivallo y como afectos al Régimen rojo fueron puestos en libertad y a los pocos días en lugar de ir al frente se trasladaron a Sevilla a ponerse a las órdenes de los jefes del cuerpo.
Dos días después de su libertad volvieron con intención de detener al declarante pero no lo lograron por estar escondido, saque-
[Folio 47]
ando su casa y la de sus familiares. Al frente de estos iba el apellidado Candel.
El 21 de julio de 1938 fue nuevamente detenido y conducido al S.I.M. establecido en Sorni 7 del que era jefe Atilano Sierra y a disposición de la Brigada Comunista que mandaba Apellániz,m de donde pasó a la cheka de las Escuelas Pías dependiente del S.I.M. Durante su estancia en el S.I.M. fue sometido a cuatro horas de interrogatorio y a golpeamientos por toda clase de procedimientos por varios individuos entre ellos y personalmente por Apellániz, Pérez Picot, Montesinos, Ortola y otros hasta 14 o 15, todos ellos juzgados ya y ejecutados con excepción del apellidado Samper, que huyó y cuyo paradero se desconoce.
En la cheka de las Escuelas Pías permaneció hasta finales de octubre o primeros de noviembre de 1938; en ella de momento no fue objeto de mal trato, pero después de la primera declaración se le incomunicó totalmente con el exterior y se le obligó a trabajar como albañil cargándole con sacos y ladrillos que tenía que subir a los pisos altos de la obra en cantidad superior a las fuerzas propias. Al cesar en la dirección de esta cheka Atilano Sierra y ser sustituido por el socialista Enrique Francés fue puesto en libertad el declarante y otros varios, algunos de los cuales pasaron a la Cárcel Modelo.
En la cheka de las Escuelas Pías el trato fue francamente terrorista de tipo ruso, emparedamiento, reclusión en cuartos oscuros por tiempo largo, arrancamiento de uñas, ducha fría y baños de agua caliente alternando, procedimiento de insomnio mediante interrogatorio sucesivo por muchas horas del detenido que cuando le vencía el sueño era golpeado para espabilarse; según referencias pues no lo comprobó personalmente, en esta cheka fueron asesinados uno o dos individuos.
Sabe también por referencias directas del interesado que un oficial
[Folio 48]
de infantería, De Miguel, lo sometieron al suplicio de tenerle en un cajón en completa flexión; durante varios días, al sacarle del cual cayó sin sentido.
En una habitación de la planta baja de la cheka de las Escuelas Pías había un grupo de mujeres detenidas por el S.I.M. con las que se extremó en su mayoría toda clase de atropellos de orden sexual, mediando previamente amenazas para el logro de esas pretensiones, que si no se concedían se exigían por la fuerza.
[Leída.. firma. Sigue esta DECLARACIÓN DEL TESTIGO, D. José Sellés Ogino termina en el folio 50 El documento termina con la declaración de Emilio Calomarde Granell.]

Santiago Mata.


----------



## I. de A. (5 Oct 2019)

*ASÍ FUE EL EXPOLIO REVOLUCIONARIO DE 1936 EN EL PAÍS VASCOATENTADOS CONTRA LA PROPIEDAD COMETIDOS EN EL PAÍS VASCO POR CUENTA DEL GOBIERNO DE EUZKADI, EN CONNIVENCIA CON EL DE LA REPÚBLICA*

6 MARZO, 2012 


La Revolución de 1936-37 en Vizcaya (y 3). Termina el informe del fiscal de la Causa General en Vizcaya (legajo 1333, expediente 12), con la cuantificación monetaria de los daños sufridos.
Antecedentes: organización y fracaso del alzamiento (folios 3 al 12 del legajo 1333, expediente 12, de la CG). El poder rojo-separatista: matanzas en los barcos y cárceles (folios 13-34).
(Contiúa el folio 34)
X. PRINCIPALES ATENTADOS A LOS INTERESES DE LA BANCA Y A LOS DERECHOS DE SUS CLIENTES
Los organismos directores de la organización rojo-separatista, prestaron especial atención a este aspecto de la lucha para controlar los recursos económicos, ponerlos al servicio de su causa. Faceta muy importante de la contienda dada la imprescindible necesidad de contar con una base cremática organizada para hacer frente a las cuantiosas necesidades que la contienda imponía y dada la importancia que en el terreno económico y bancario ofrecía la villa de Bilbao. Punto de vista, doblemente importante, además, para quienes por boca de uno de sus mismos dirigentes habían dicho que la guerra la ganaría el que tuviese la última peseta y que ellos serían los vencedores, ya que disponían del oro depositado en el Banco de España en Madrid.
(F.7 (p.9) F.8 (p.9))
Desde los primeros días en que los rojo-separatistas se adueñaron del poder, se decretó la moratoria para el pago de efectos mercantiles y se limitó a 250 pts semanales la posibilidad de disposición de los cuentacorrientistas, prohibiéndose disponer o negociar valores depositados en los bancos. Ya en julio de 1936 y para las primeras atenciones de fondos, se obligó a la Banca a una contribución de un millón de pesetas que fue dispuesto en 16 octubre 1936, por la Junta de Defensa.
(F.69 (p.9) F.213 (p.9) F.214 (p9))
Por Decreto del Departamento de Hacienda del Gobierno Provisional del País Vasco, se concedía un plazo de siete días para que todo residente en el territorio vasco hiciera entrega en el Banco de España, banca privada o Tesorería de Hacienda del oro y divisas o valores extranjeros que tuviera en propiedad o custodia. Se decretó la conversión obligatoria a moneda española de todos los depósitos de títulos oficiales, políticas y sindicales el ingreso en la forma dicha del oro y divisas que hasta entonces hubieran incautado.
(F.219 (p.9))
Para que las disposiciones que se dictaron tuvieran un efectivo cumplimiento y no se pusieran a ellas reservas ni trabas, se procedió por Decreto de 23 diciembre 1936 (dice 37) a remover todos los Consejos de administración de Bancos y se acordó que en lo sucesivo al frente de cada entidad figurara un nuevo Consejo integrado por 12 miembros; seis de ellos nombrados por el Departamento de Hacienda, otros cuatro también nombrados por dicho Departamento a
(Folio 35.)
propuesta de las entidades sindicales, otro nombrado por el mismo Departamento entre cuentacorrientistas y otro de la misma designación entre los imponentes en Cajas de ahorro. Como puede verse no se podían adoptar mayores seguridades y garantías para conseguir que en los bancos hubiera siempre las máximas facilidades para el pronto cumplimiento de las órdenes que emanaran de los poderes entonces imperantes. Por Decreto de 5 de enero de 1937 se hicieron los nombramientos de nuevos Consejeros para todos los Bancos.
No hay que decir que desde luego y sin necesidad de refrendo en los diarios oficiales, desde el primer momento, tanto el entonces Gobernador Civil, como luego la Junta de Defensa y más tarde el Gobierno Provisional, controlaron y se inmiscuyeron en las operaciones bancarias dando toda clase de disposiciones para servirse de los medios económicos que la banca pudiera ofrecer.
(21 a 23 (p.9))
Una de las más importantes medidas adoptadas fue la de abrir en el Banco de España cuenta corriente de crédito, a favor del Gobierno Provisional, por cuantía de 300 millones de pesetas, cuenta que sería avalada por el Gobierno de la República, formalizándose el 8 de enero de 1937 la correspondiente póliza. Posteriormente en 15 de marzo se comunicó que la Sucursal del Banco de España en Valencia había abierto un crédito de 250 millones de pesetas “en virtud de órdenes del Gobierno Central de la República”, a favor del Banco de Crédito local, para suministrar fondos al Gobierno Vasco, y dicho Banco de Crédito autorizaba a la sucursal del Banco de España en Bilbao, para que atendiera los pagos correspondientes, como así se hizo disponiendo de ese nuevo crédito el Departamento de Hacienda del Gobierno Vasco.
(F.36 a 43, 47, 57, 61 (p.9) F.48 (p.9))
Otro aspecto muy interesante fue el de la emisión de papel moneda. Para corregir las dificultades que el atesoramiento de billetes producía, ya que el público desconfiando de la estabilidad de la situación rojo-separatista y de la solvencia de sus organismos rectores los guardaba sustrayéndolos a la circulación, se arbitró la fórmula de que la Banca y Cajas de Ahorro emitieran talones al portador, contra sus cuentas corrientes en la Sucursal del Banco de España, talones a los que provistos de la fórmula “tiene fondos” se daba poder liberatorio y circulación forzosa. En esta forma se emitieron por la Banca, talones de 100, 50, 25 y 5 pts, que posteriormente fueron sustituidos por nuevas emisiones que ya presentaban las características litográficas de billetes de Banco. En esta forma se pusieron en circulación billetes por importe de 135.000.000 de pesetas. También se pusieron en circulación monedas de níquel de 1 y 2 pts, por importe de 10.000.000, figurando en el anverso la inscripción “Gobierno de Euzkadi”.
(Folio 36.)
(F.23 a 26 F.61)
Fueron numerosas las medidas que por los poderes entonces constituidos se adoptaron en orden a incautaciones de fondos y expropiaciones forzosas sin indemnización de bienes, pertenecientes a personas afectas al Movimiento Nacional y requisas de efectos de algún valor, incluso los pignoraron en el Monte de Piedad, que fueron incautados indemnizándose a los propietarios según valoración al arbitrio del Organismo requisador.
(F.221, 222)
Por Decreto de 3 de mayo de 1937, el Departamento de Hacienda del Gobierno Provisional del País Vasco, con el fin de “nutrir de medios económicos que permitan realizar adquisiciones en el extranjero”, ordenó la incautación de las joyas, alhajas y oro depositados en los Bancos. Se ordenaba a los propietarios que en el plazo de 48 horas se presentaran en el Departamento de Hacienda con las llaves para abrir las cajas, dándoles derecho a indemnización de la tasación pericial o del valor en venta a elección del Departamento de Hacienda. En virtud de esta disposición se procedió a la apertura de las cajas e incautación de su contenido.
(F. 48, 49, 73 (p.9))
Es de notar que al evacuar la ciudad de San Sebastián se trajeron a Bilbao numerosas cajas de alquiler con billetes, divisas y oro, que sufrieron las mismas vicisitudes de violencia e incautación que las existentes en Bilbao.
(F. 36, 48, 70, 77)
Ante el empuje arrollador de las Fuerzas Nacionales y dispuesta la evacuación de la Villa de Bilbao, los dirigentes rojo-separatistas ordenaron en 19 de mayo de 1937, la recogida de toda clase de efectos incautados y de la documentación, ficheros, útiles de trabajo (máquinas de escribir, multicopistas, etc.) que embalaron en cajas y fueron enviadas al extranjero a bordo de los barcos ingleses “Joice Llewelin” y “Hurston” en expediciones que tuvieron lugar el 10 y 14 de junio, respectivamente.
(F. 37, 78, 224v, 227vto, 235, 237, 239)
La casi totalidad de los efectos enviados al extranjero fueron recuperados debido a gestiones realizadas por las autoridades de la España Nacional o a procedimientos judiciales que con éxito se entablaron.
Darán idea de la importancia de los atentados cometidos contra la Banca los datos estadísticos siguientes.
ORO SUSTRAIDO DE LA SUCURSAL DEL BANCO DE ESPAÑA
El importe del oro existente en dicha Sucursal y sustraído durante el periodo rojo, asciende a 1.041.498,38 pts oro de las cuales eran propiedad del Tesoro 97.909,05; del Banco 850.551,13 y de los particulares 93.038,20.
Ese oro entregado a la llamada Junta de Defensa de Vizcaya por orden de la misma, fue liquidado al cambio de 300%, produciendo una equivalencia de pesetas 293.727,15 el del Tesoro; 2.551.653,39 el del Banco y 279.114,60 el de los particulares.
(Folio 37.)
Oro sustraído propiedad de la Banca privada y de los particulares depositantes en la misma
Propiedad del Banco / Propiedad de particulares
Monte de Piedad NADA / 11.878 Pts oro
Banco de Vizcaya “ / 12.192
Anglo South A. Banck “ / 43.997
Banco de Bilbao “ / 293.224
Banco de Comercio “ / 28.252
TOTAL NADA / 389.543
Estas pesetas oro fueron liquidadas por abono en cuenta al cambio de 328% pesetas rojas, dando un saldo de 1.277.700,04 pesetas.
El Banco Central manifiesta que no se le sustrajo oro propiedad del Banco y en cuanto a propiedad de particulares, lo ignora, pues no tenía intervención en las cajas alquiladas y carece de documentación sobre dicho extremo.
El Banco Hispano Americano, manifiesta que no fue sustraído oro de su propiedad. De propiedad de sus clientes se sustrajeron tres monedas de oro, una de veinte francos franceses, otra de 25 pesetas y otra de una libra esterlina, seis monedas de oro de una onza, una de un cuarto de onza, cuatro de un dieciseisavo de onza y cuatro de 25 pesetas.
Joyas, alhajas y metales preciosos incautados
Banco de España 740.342,00 Pts
Banco de Vizcaya 2.514.737,50 “
Banco de Bilbao 1.239.984,00 “
Monte de Piedad 781.956,00 “
Anglo South A. Banck 183.050,00 “
Banco de Comercio 5.217.584,00 “
TOTAL 10.677.653,50 “
Las joyas y alhajas a que se refiere esta tasación fueron dispuestas en cajones y embarcadas para el extranjero, recuperándose más tarde constando en la Causa General los detalles relativos a estos extremos.
Divisas, valores extranjeros, valores españoles de cotización internacional que las entidades Bancarias o sus clientes se vieron obligados a entregar
Banco de España. Le fueron incautados valores extranjeros por importe de 64.664,00 Pts. y valores españoles de cotización internacional por valor de 141.375,00 Pts.
Banco de Vizcaya. Para evitar que los rojo-separatis-
(Folio 38.)
[tas] se apoderasen de los valores propiedad del Banco situados en el extranjero, se efectuaron activas gestiones por los Consejeros que dieron feliz resultado, lográndose así salvar un importante número de acciones de la CHADE que representaban una elevada participación de capital español en este negocio.
Banco Central. Fueron entregados forzosamente valores extranjeros de la propiedad de los clientes por importe de 47.023,00 pesetas.
Banco Hispano Americano. Fue expoliado de los valores, divisas etc., sin que conste su cuantía.
Caja de Ahorros Vizcaína. Perdió 7.220,00 libras y 4.862,95 francos en dos cuentas que poseía en la sucursal del Banco de Bilbao en París.
Banco de Bilbao. Fue expoliado de todos sus valores nacionales y extranjeros sin que conste el número y especie. Consta únicamente la incautación en cajas de alquiler de un billete americano de Guatemala de un peso; 66,75 francos franceses, 8 liras, 2 coronas noruegas, 3,50 chelines, 0,10 cts. de franco suizo, y 0,05 cts. de marco alemán.
Banco de Comercio. Consta únicamente en forma concreta la incautación de 250 francos suizos, 4 resguardos de depósito de 45.250 pesetas, 50 acciones del Banco de Chile, 7 del Banco Español del Río de la Plata, 75 de la Cª Nacional de F.C. de Méjico, otro resguardo por el mismo número de acciones de la misma entidad, 125 acciones del Banco de Chile y 1.000 acciones de la Petrolera Cureka de Méjico. La totalidad de los valores fueron recuperados, salvo algunos valorados en 446.000,00 Pesetas.
Banco Urquijo Vascongado. Fue despojado de su cartera de valores sin que conste su determinación.
Casi la totalidad de los valores a que se refiere el presente estado fueron recuperados.
Valores de todas clases expoliados, depósitos y paquetes lacrados violentados.
Juntamente con los valores extranjeros o españoles de cotización internacional, las entidades Bancarias fueron expoliadas de todos sus valores, cuya individualización no ha sido aportada por los Bancos a esta Causa General. Dichos valores fueron
[Folio 39.]
recuperados casi en su totalidad como consecuencia de los procedimientos judiciales seguidos a dicho efecto.
En cuanto a depósitos, papeles lacrados, etc., violentados únicamente consta que en el Banco de Bilbao, sufrieron la violencia 18 de dichos depósitos. Las cajas de seguridad violentadas figuran en relación aparte.
Número de cajas de alquiler y seguridad que fueron violentadas, en las entidades Bancarias de la Provincia.
Banco de España 25
Banco Central 17
Banco de Vizcaya 98
Banco de Bilbao 48Banco Hispano Americano 10
Banco de Comercio 200
TOTAL DE CAJAS VIOLENTADAS 398
XI. OTROS ATAQUES IMPORTANTES AL DERECHO DE PROPIEDAD
Ya se ha hecho mención de numerosos atentados cometidos contra el derecho de propiedad: referencia a los mismos ha quedado expresamente consignada al hablar de la persecución religiosa y de las relaciones entre los poderes rojo-separatistas y las empresas bancarias.
Por decreto de la Presidencia del Gobierno Provisional del País Vasco de 3 noviembre 1936 [F.30 (p. 8)], se acordó la expropiación forzosa sin indemnización y a favor de la Hacienda del País Vasco, de todos los bienes radicantes en el territorio de Euzkadi, pertenecientes a personas naturales o jurídicas o las que se declare responsables de “haber intervenido o colaborado en el movimiento insurreccional contra la República”. La determinación de dicha responsabilidad se encomendo a una Junta Calificadora formada por representantes de los Departamentos de Justicia, Gobernación, Hacienda y Agricultura, bajo la presidencia de un funcionario de la Presidencia del Gobierno.
No hay que decir que las incautaciones y requisas de toda clase de bienes fueron numerosísimas, no ya a consecuencia de disposiciones oficiales, sino anticipándose a ellas y por iniciativa de entidades políticas, sindicales o simples particulares, como lo demuestra el hecho de que se dictaban disposiciones para controlar las requisas e incautaciones ya realizadas. También por disposiciones oficiales se ordenó la requisa de toda clase de automóviles y la incautación de Cines, Teatros y espectáculos públicos. [F.33, 34 (p.8) F.32, 35]
No es posible ir relatando uno por uno todos los atentados a la propiedad que durante los once meses de
[Folio 40.]
dominación rojo-separatista se cometieron. A los folios 6 a 16 de la pieza ocho de la Causa General obra una detalladísima relación de daños sufridos por las empresas y a consecuencia de saqueos, incautaciones, destrucciones, cierres de fábricas y control obrero, daños que solamente en esa relación suministrada por la Cámara Oficial de Comercio, Industria y Navegación, sobrepasan la suma de 56.000.000 de pesetas. [F.6 a 16, F.18 a 20]
Las Empresas Mineras sufrieron perjuicios que en cuanto a los datos recogidos alcanzan la suma de 2.860.000 pesetas.
Las Empresas Navieras, daños y perjuicios por importe de más de 80.000.000 millones de pesetas, siendo de notar que si en definitiva los perjuicios no fueorn mayores se debe a que por las afortunadas gestiones realizadas se consiguió rescatar la flota incautada por los rojo-separatistas y enviada en gran parte a puertos extranjeros. [F.41 a 57]
En cuanto a los principales daños por incendios y saqueos en edificios públicos y particulares, destrucciones de edificios religiosos y voladuras de puentes, pueden cifrarse en la suma de 34.000.000 millones, con arreglo al estado siguiente.
Partido Judicial de Bilbao
Municipio Cuantía
Baracaldo. Destrucción de altares, comulgatorios, órgano, bancos, en residencia de PP. Salesianos 70.000 Pts.
TOTAL 70.000 “
Basauri. Incendio casa nº 19 calle Estación 160.000 “
Voladura puente Ariz 246.240 “
“ “ Zubialdea 424.560 “
TOTAL 830.800 “
Bilbao. Quema convento de la Concepción 400.906 “
Voladura de puentes 5.740.028,25 “
Edificios municipales destruidos 6.604.760,50
TOTAL 12.745.694,50 “
Gorliz. Daños material sanitario del Sanatorio mariano 104.170 “
Material industrias 18.903 “Edificios 40.000 “Suma y sigue 163.073 “
[Folio 41.]
Municipio Daños Cuantía
Vedia Incendio Ayuntamiento 40.000,00 Pts.
“ tres casas 90.000,00 “
TOTAL 130.000,00 “
Yurre Saqueos en edificios 1.134.000,00
TOTAL 1.134.000,00 “
TOTAL DAÑOS PARTIDO JUDICIAL DE DURANGO. 7.705.165,00 “
PARTIDO JUDICIAL DE GUERNICA
Bermeo Saqueo de un caserío 25.000,00 “
“ fábrica Serrate 30.000,00 “
“ “ Albo 75.000,00 “
TOTAL 130.000,00 “
Forua Requisas y destrucción parte de la capilla del asilo Hospital 20.000,00 “
Requisa convento PP. Franciscanos 3.000,00 “
TOTAL 23.000,00 “
Gatica Destrucción de la Iglesia parroquial 300.000,00 “
TOTAL 300.000,00 “
Ibárruri Voladura de la Iglesia Parroquial 400.000,00 “
TOTAL 400.000,00 “
Morga Requisa Ganado Vacuno 44.320,00
TOTAL 44.320,00 “
Munguía Destrucción de la Iglesia parroquial 900.000,00 “
Quemada parte Iglesia Lauquiniz 8.000,00 “
Destrucción total 20 casas y parcial de otras 20 1.607.000,00 “
TOTAL 2.515.000,00
Rigoitia Incendio de un caserío 7.000,00 “
TOTAL 7.000,00 “
Sondica Incendio de dos casas 310.000,00 “
TOTAL 310.000,00 “
[Folio 44.]
TOTAL DAÑOS PARTIDO JUDICIAL GUERNICA 3.729.320,00 Pts.
Municipio Daños Cuantía
PARTIDO JUDICIAL DE VALMASEDA
Arcentales Daños en la Parroquia de Sta. María 73.000,00 “
Desaparición de objetos sagrados en capilla Santa Elena 3.360,00 “
Daños Parroquia San Miguel 45.000,00 “
TOTAL 121.360,00 “
Güeñes Daños por voladura de puentes 94.206,20 “
TOTAL 94.206,20 “
Lanestosa Daños en la Iglesia Parroquial 26.800,00 “
TOTAL 26.800,00 “
Trucíos Saqueo Iglesia Parroquial y ermitas de San Roque y Sta. Isabel 20.000,00 “
TOTAL 20.000,00 “TOTAL DAÑOS PARTIDO JUDICIAL DE VALMASEDA 261.566,20 “
PARTIDO JUDICIAL DE MARQUINA
Lequeitio Incendio palacio Ex-Emperatriz Zita 1.500.000,00 “
TOTAL DAÑOS PARTIDO JUDICIAL DE MARQUINA 1.500.000,00 “
TOTAL GENERAL DE DAÑOS EN LA PROVINCIA 34.400.159,70 “
XII.- PRINCIPALES ATENTADOS CONTRA LAS OBRAS DE ARTE Y ELEMENTOS DE CULTURA
El patrimonio monumental y artístico de la provincia, no sufrió daños dignos de notar durante el dominio ro-
[Folio 45]
jo separatista. [F.2.12 (p.11), F.10, 18 (p.11)]
Tampoco se cometieron atentados de importancia destacables contra los centros y elementos de cultura, si bien, se ocasionaron algunos daños y desperfectos, derivados de la incautación de edificios para atenciones de guerra.
Tal es, en síntesis, el resultado de las actuaciones de esta Causa General, en relación a hechos ocurridos durante la dominación rojo-separatista en la provincia de Vizcaya.
Bilbao, 15 de febrero de 1950
EL FISCAL INSTRUCTOR DELEGADO
[Rúbrica: puede ser “Carreras Arredondo”]

Santiago Mata.


----------



## I. de A. (5 Oct 2019)

*1*

*ASÍ SE CONVIRTIÓ LA REPÚBLICA EN UN RÉGIMEN DE TERRORDOCUMENTACIÓN SOBRE LAS PRINCIPALES FASES DE LA REVOLUCIÓN DE 1936 EN EL LEGAJO 1552, EXPEDIENTE 14, DE LA CAUSA GENERAL*
16 SEPTIEMBRE, 2011

Buscando documentos sobre Miaja, me topo con el expediente 14 del legajo 1552 de la Causa General donde los sabuesos de Franco *tratan de aclararse sobre quién mandaba en la República (tarea realmente titánica).* En la imagen, circular de Eduardo Ortega y Gasset, Fiscal General de la República, 5 de enero de 1937.
El caso es que, a pesar del confuso título (“Pieza nº 7. Ministerios”) que le dan al expediente, la documentación puede resumirse en una lista de los gobiernos republicanos y de los principales decretos que cada ministerio o entidad relevante emitió. Esa documentación refleja las fases, incluso contradictorias, del proceso revolucionario:
-Orden de Largo Caballero de 4.1.37 prohibiendo la propaganda política (contra los comunistas).
-Órdenes de Gobernación creando checas (5.8.36) y milicias (16.8.36), suprimiendo la Guardia Civil (30.8.36), obligando a los ciudadanos a llevar carnés, requisando armas.
-Del Ministerio de la Guerra: supresión de la declaración de guerra (18.7.36), la creación de los comisarios políticos (15.10.36), del SIM (6.8.37).
-Del de Estado: la supresión de la carrera diplomática (21.8.36).
-Decretos del Ministerio de Hacienda requisando el oro a los particulares (3.10.36) y a los bancos (4.1.37), requisando la plata (19.5.37) y evacuando todo lo valioso de Santander y Asturias (22.8.37). Retirada de todos los vales, bonos, billetes y monedas no gubernamentales (6.1.38).
-Educación: expropiación de edificios religiosos (27.7.36), supresión de academias (15.9.36) y organización de conferencias de propaganda semanales en los institutos (5.5.37).
-Justicia: el Tribunal Supremo intenta documentar los obstáculos para que los jueces trabajen libremente (30.7.36). Supresión de instituciones religiosas (11.8.36). Creación de tribunal contra rebelión y sedición (23.8.36) y de uno semejante en cada provincia con 14 jueces populares y 3 profesionales (25.8.36), Jurados de Urgencia para castigar “actos de hostilidad y desafección al régimen que no sean constitutivos de los delitos” (10.10.36), supresión de antecedentes penales sometida a criterios político-sindicales (2.11.36), comisiones provinciales de depuración de funcionarios judiciales (10.12.36), amnistía a delitos anteriores al 15.7.36 (22.1.37), legalización de uniones matrimoniales (10.4.37), Decreto 22.6.37 creando Tribunal Especial que entenderá sobre “delitos de espionaje, alta traición, derrotismo y otros análogos” que se definen sobre la marcha.
-Circulares del Fiscal General (5.1.37 y 16.4.37). La primera, tras hacer una larga teoría sobre la revolución, califica la indisciplina como acto faccioso; pide a los fiscales que persigan particularmente el espionaje, y exige a los jueces que eviten calificaciones jurídicas en las preguntas que hacen a los jurados, para salvar la pureza revolucionaria, en la que es el pueblo quien juzga (o sea, que no den pistas a los jueces sobre si deben o no condenar: a este respecto véase un ejemplo del adefesio que constituían esas preguntas). La segunda, con el curioso argumento de que la finalidad de la revolución es la normalización, trata de combatir la existencia de centros ilegales de detención.
-La documentación sobre Trabajo, retrotrae el comienzo de la revolución al Decreto de 29.2.36 de readmisión forzosa de huelguistas.
Aparte de presentar estos documentos, el fiscal delegado de la Causa General para Madrid, Ávila y Guadalajara, presenta su propia intepretación sobre el Tribunal de Garantías Constitucionales (al que también pertenecía Eduardo Ortega y Gasset), acusándole de partidismo porque dio el pésame y manifestó su adhesión al Gobierno en diversas ocasiones y particularmente tras el alzamiento militar, pero no tras la revolución de Asturias, aunque sí terminó acusando de rebelión a la Generalitat catalana. Concluye el fiscal que la pieza clave de la revolución fueron los comités a los que se dieron todos los poderes (no menciona la máxima de “todo el poder para los soviets” pero muestra cómo se cumplió en la práctica, sin que el Gobierno o los ministros se atrevieran a discrepar de las opiniones expresadas por los comités).
Referencias al legajo con documentación del legajo 1552, expediente 14:Los gobiernos (folio 2):
-El “inmediatamente anterior a las elecciones de febrero de 1936”, presidido por Manuel Portela Valladares, con 9 ministros aparte del presidente.
-El “posterior a las indicadas elecciones y anterior a 18 de julio de 1936”, presidido por Manuel Azaña y con 12 ministros. Modificado “por Decretos de 10 de Mayo” para sustituir al presidente por Augusto Barcia Trelles (del que no se precisa si siguió siendo ministro de Estado) y meter en gobernación a Santiago Casares Quiroga en lugar de Amós Salvador Carreras.
-Gobierno del 13 de mayo de 1936: presidido por Casares (además ministro de la Guerra) y con 11 ministros más.
-Gobierno “formado por Decretos de 19 de Julio de 1936: presidido por Diego Martínez Barrio y con 13 ministros, entre ellos José Miaja Menant (Guerra).
-Gobierno “formado según Decretos también de 19 de julio de 1936”: presidido por José Giral Pereira (que es también ministro de Marina) y otros 11 ministros.
-4 de septiembre: presidido por Francisco Largo Caballero (además ministro de la Guerra) y otros 12 ministros.
-17 de mayo de 1937: presidido por Juan Negrín López (además ministro de Hacienda; folio 5) y otros 8 ministros.
-5 de abril de 1938: presidido por Negrín y con otros 10 ministros.
-Junta de Defensa “constituida en Madrid en 8 de noviembre de 1936”: presidida por Miaja como “General delegado del Gobierno”, con un secretario y 8 consejeros.
-Consejo Nacional de Defensa “constituido el 5 de marzo de 1939”: presidido por el “Coronel Casado y con cinco “integrantes” que se citan sin cargos. El Consejo quedó “constituido definitivamente” bajo presidencia del “General Miaja” y otros seis cargos para los que no se precisa categoría pero sí el asunto: “Estado: Julián Besteiro. Defensa: Coronel Casado”, etc.
Decreto contra la propaganda
[Folio 6: Entre los decretos publicados en la Gaceta de Madrid y Gaceta de la República, señalan algunos de Presidencia; entre ellas un ejemplo del fallido intento de Largo Caballero por evitar que los comunistas ocuparan todos los resortes del poder; la “Orden Circular de 4 de enero de 1937, con el siguiente texto:]
La forma como se produjo la criminal sublevación militar y las graves situaciones a que ha dado origen, hizo que el pueblo español, amante de su independencia y celoso defensor de sus libertades se lanzase espontáneamente, con sus partidos políticos y sus organizaciones sindicales, a sofocar la rebelión que ensangrienta nuestra tierra.
En su afán de contribuir al más rápido aplastamiento del enemigo alzado en armas, partidos y sindicatos han rivalizado en la organización de servicios, supliendo, en cierto modo, fun-(folio 7) ciones y cometidos propios del Gobierno que éste no puede ni debe declinar o delegar.
Mas, poco a poco, el Gobierno, dueño ya de todos los resortes del Poder, ha superado las graves situaciones creadas y atiende plenamente cuanto a su esfera compete. Sin embargo, seguramente por la fuerza de la costumbre, continúan apareciendo en textos, documentos y actos oficiales citaciones nominativas y alusiones a partidos y organizaciones que, a estas alturas, pueden interpretarse como actos de proselitismo partidista favorecido desde el Gobierno.
Ha llegado el momento de que eso termine. El Gobierno es de todos los antifascistas y aspira a ser para todos. Por eso esta Presidencia recuerda a todos los órganos de la Administración del Estado, Provincia y Municipio la necesidad de extremar su cuidadosa atención para que ningún texto ni documento oficial, y en ningún acto del servicio, se empleen expresiones susceptibles de ser interpretadas como actos de proselitismo o propaganda partidista.- Largo Caballero”.
Decretos de Gobernación
Folio 7: Gobernación, Decreto de 5 de Agosto de 1936 (fecha de creación de la Checa de Bellas Artes) “autorizando al Director (folio 8) General de Seguridad para que proceda a la reorganización del Cuerpo de Investigación y Vigilancia y del personal administrativo de la Dirección, pudiendo decretar la cesantía del personal afecto a la misma y hacer los nombramientos necesarios.
Decreto de 30 de Agosto de 1936, reorganizando el Instituto de la Guardia Civil y denominándola Guardia Nacional Republicana. Decreto de 16 de Septiembre de 1936, creando las Milicias de la Retaguardia.
Orden de 6 de Octubre de 1936, disponiendo que por la DGS, en un plazo de 48 horas, se invitará a todos los grupos que actúan en labores de investigación, a que se integren en la Sección de Investigación de las Milicias de Vigilancia de Retaguardia.
Orden de 9 de Octubre de 1936, dando instrucciones para realizar detenciones de personas sospechosas.
Orden de 21 de Febrero de 1937, disponiendo se provea a todos los ciudadanos de un carnet de trabajo acreditativo en todo momento de las funciones o servicios que prestan en retaguardia en pro de la causa antifascista.
Orden de 12 de Marzo de 1937, disponiendo que el DGS, los Gobernadores civiles y Delegados del Gobierno, publiquen un bando, en sus respectivas provincias, concediendo un plazo de 48 horas a todos los ciudadanos para la entrega de armas largas, explosivos y materias explosivas que tengan en su poder, y a los partidos políticos y organizaciones, otras 48 horas, para el envío de una relación nominal de las licencias concedidas por ellos.
(Comunicaciones y Marina Mercante…)
Decretos de Guerra
Decreto de 18 de Julio de 1936, anulando la declaración del Estado de Guerra en todas las Plazas de la Península, Baleares, Canarias y Marruecos donde se haya dictado esta medida, quedando incurso en las máximas responsabilidades penales los infractores de este Decreto, y relevadas de obediencia a los jefes facciosos las Fuerzas Militares.
Decreto de 29 de Septiembre de 1936, disponiendo que a partir del 10 de Octubre siguiente las Fuerzas de Milicias Voluntarias del Ejército del Centro, y a partir del 20, las demás, tengan carácter, condición y fuero militar en todas las categorías y clases que las componen.(Folio 9)
Orden Circular de 15 de Octubre de 1936, creando un Comisariado General de Guerra, cuya principal misión será ejercer un control político-social sobre los soldados y fuerzas armadas al servicio de la República.
Orden de 16 de Diciembre de 1936, creando en Valencia una Escuela Superior de Guerra Popular.
Orden Circular de 15 de Enero de 1937, fijando en 50 pesetas la gratificación que se concede a los paisanos procedentes del campo enemigo, con armas de guerra.
Orden Circular de 14 de Abril de 1937, fijando las facultades y funciones de los Comisarios y Sub-Comisarios.
Decreto de 6 de Agosto de 1937, creando en el Ministerio de Defensa Nacional el Servicio de Investigación Militar para combatir el espionaje, sabotaje, y realizar funciones de investigación y vigilancia cerca de las fuerzas armadas dependientes de este Ministerio, ateniéndose a las instrucciones que se insertan.
Decreto de 21 de Octubre de 1937, reformando la estructura y el funcionamiento de la justicia militar en el sentido de que la jurisdicción penal militar será ejercida: a) Por Tribunales Permanentes de Ejército, b) Por Tribunales Permanentes de Cuerpo de Ejército, c) Por Tribunales Permanentes de Unidades independientes y de las Zonas del interior.
Orden Circular de 10 de Agosto de 1938, prohibiendo a los Jefes de Unidades, Comisarios, etc, dirigir alocuciones o arengas a la tropa formada con ocasión de ejecutarse una sentencia de pena capital, por estimarse incompatible con lo severo y sencillo del acto, al que restarían seriedad.
Decreto de 17 de Marzo de 1939, de la Consejería de Defensa, disponiendo quede suprimida la estrella roja de cinco puntas en el uniforme y prenda de cabeza de todo el personal militar.
Decreto de 22 de Marzo de 1939, de la Consejería de Defensa, disolviendo el S.I.M. y constituyendo en su lugar la Policía Militar, con las funciones que se especifican.
ESTADO
Decreto de 21 de Agosto de 1936, declarando disuelta la Carrera Diplomática, tal como hasta el presente estaba constituida, y creando en el Ministerio de Estado la Carrera Diplomática organizada como se indica.Decretos de Hacienda
(… Hacienda… Folio 10…)
Decreto de 3 de Octubre de 1936, disponiendo que en el plazo de 30 días toda persona española individual o colectiva entregue en el Banco de España, sucursales o establecimientos bancarios el oro amonedado o en pasta, así como las divisas o valores extranjeros de toda clase que estén dentro del territorio nacional y que tuvieren a su disposición, bien en propiedad o en custodia.(…)
Decreto de 4 de Enero de 1937, disponiendo la entrega en el Banco de España del oro amonedado o en pasta, divisas o valores extranjeros, que tengan en su poder los Bancos operantes en España y que efectuarán antes del 10 de Enero actual.
Orden de 19 de Mayo de 1937, fijando un plazo de tres días para que sean depositados en establecimientos bancarios, por las personas naturales y jurídicas, nacionales o extranjeras, plata pura o aleada en lingotes, pasta u otra forma que no constituya alhaja u objeto artístico de uso doméstico de comodidad o aseo, en las condiciones que se expresan.
Decreto de 22 de Agosto de 1937, ordenando a todos los establecimientos bancarios y de ahorro establecidos en las provincias de Santander y Asturias que evacúen de dichas zonas el metálico, billetes, valores y efectos que pertenezcan a su activo, así como aquellos que tuvieran confiados a su custodia por su respectiva clientela, y autorizando al Ministro de Hacienda para disponer el depósito de dichos bienes en cualquier establecimiento bancario, tanto en el territorio nacional como en el extranjero.
Orden de 6 de Enero de 1938, concediendo un plazo de 20 días para retirar todas las emisiones de vales, bonos, billetes y monedas que no hayan sido hechas por el Tesoro Público o por el Banco de España.
(Folio 11)
INSTRUCCIÓN PÚBLICA
Decreto de 27 de Julio de 1936, ordenando la expropiación de todos los edificios en que se venía dando enseñanza religiosa, así como de su material científico y pedagógico, y de todos aquellos que las Congregaciones religiosas tenían dedicados a la enseñanza en 14 de Abril de 1931, y los que, aún no dedicados a ella, estuviesen en la actualidad desocupados.
Decreto de 15 de Septiembre de 1936, disolviendo todas las Academias dependientes del Ministerio de Instrucción Pública y creando el Instituto Nacional de Cultura.
(…) Orden de 5 de Mayo de 1937, disponiendo que en todos los Centros de Segunda Enseñanza se organicen semanalmente conferencias sencillas y adecuadas, sobre el significado de la lucha que el pueblo español en armas sostiene contra el fascismo en defensa de su libertad e independencia, ateniéndose a las instrucciones que a tal fin se insertan.


----------



## I. de A. (5 Oct 2019)

*2*

JUSTICIA
Circular del Tribunal Supremo, de 30 de Julio de 1936, aprobada por unanimidad por la Sala de Gobierno, y autorizada por su Presidente, disponiendo que los Presidentes de Audiencia y Jueces de Primera Instancia que no puedan ejercer la jurisdicción con seguridad, libertad y desembarazo en sus territorios y localidades, lo comuniquen a fin de que se adopten las medidas convenientes con arreglo a la Ley Orgánica del Poder Judicial.
Decreto de 11 de Agosto de 1936, clausurando preventivamente todos los Establecimientos de las Órdenes y Congregaciones religiosas que de algún modo hubiesen intervenido en el movimiento.
Decreto de la misma fecha, disolviendo los Juzgados y Tribunales del territorio faccioso, y declarando cesantes a los funcionarios judiciales, Fiscales, Secretarios, Vicesecretarios, Oficiales de Sala, Médicos forenses y demás auxiliares y subalternos de los referidos Juzgados y Tribunales.
Decreto de 15 de Agosto de 1936, disponiendo el cese de (Folio 12) todos los funcionarios del Cuerpo de Prisiones que están prestando servicio en territorio faccioso.
Decreto de 23 de Agosto de 1936, creando un Tribunal Especial para juzgar los delitos de rebelión y sedición.
Decreto de 25 de Agosto de 1936, disponiendo que para conocer de los delitos de rebelión y sedición y de los cometidos contra la seguridad exterior del Estado, se constituya en cada provincia un Tribunal Especial formado por 14 jueces populares que actuarán como jueces de hecho y tres funcionarios judiciales que actuarán como jueces de derecho.
Decreto de 28 de Agosto de 1936, disponiendo que los Registros Parroquiales con sus libros y archivos pasen para su custodia, conservación y demás efectos a los Registros civiles correspondientes a su demarcación.
Decreto de 10 de Octubre de 1936, disponiendo que se constituyan en Madrid y en los lugares que se determinen, Jurados de Urgencia para conocer de los actos de hostilidad y desafección al régimen que no sean constitutivos de los delitos previstos y sancionados en el Código Penal y en las Leyes Especiales.
(…) Decreto de 2 de Noviembre de 1936, reformando la cancelación de las inscripciones de condena en los Registros de Antecedentes Penales, en el sentido de autorizar a los condenados por delitos de apariencia común a pedir la cancelación a la Dirección General de Prisiones, la cual recibirá informe de la Junta de Cancelación de Antecedentes Penales, que estará constituida por representantes de los partidos del Frente Popular y organizaciones sindicales, del Colegio de Abogados de Madrid, de un funcionario judicial y de otro de prisiones.
Decreto de 10 de Diciembre de 1936, constituyendo en cada provincia una Comisión Judicial, que se encargará de depurar la actuación y adhesión al régimen de los funcionarios judiciales.
Decreto-Ley de 22 de enero de 1937, concediendo amnistía a los penados o encausados por delitos políticos, sociales, comunes y militares, cometidos con anterioridad al 15 de Julio último.
Decreto de 10 de Abril de 1937, reconociendo como legales las uniones matrimoniales celebradas a partir del 18 de Julio de 1936 ante cualquier autoridad o funcionario público, comités, jefes militares o comisarios o delegados de guerra, o las simples uniones con una mujer en concepto de compañera, por militares o milicianos muertos en campaña o actos de servicio y disponiendo que por los encargados del Registro Civil se proceda a practicar las inscripciones correspondientes.(Folio 13) Decreto de 7 de Mayo de 1937, disponiendo que la justicia penal popular será ejercida: a) Por los Tribunales Populares, b) Por los Jurados de Urgencia, c) Por los Jurados de Guardia, d) Por los Jurados de Seguridad, 3) Por el Tribunal Popular de Responsabilidades civiles.
Decreto de 22 de junio de 1937, disponiendo la creación de un Tribunal Especial encargado de sancionar los delitos de espionaje, alta traición, derrotismo y otros análogos, y definiendo delitos y estableciendo sus penas.
Circulares de Eduardo Ortega y Gasset
Circular de la Fiscalía General de la República, de 5 de enero de 1937, con el siguiente texto:
“Corresponde al Ministerio Fiscal, en los transcendentales momentos por que atraviesa la vida de España, una misión ardua y austera que demanda, de cuantos estamos al servicio de la República y de la Revolución, los máximos sacrificios. Es en primer término la de denunciar el horrendo crimen del fascismo español que con la traición de los generales y los diplomáticos del viejo régimen que han pactado con los imperialismos extranjeros -una de las más viles traiciones de cuantas puede recordar la historia-, han desencadenado sobre España una catástrofe moral y material que ha puesto en riesgo la independencia del país, la integridad de su territorio y el derecho del pueblo a seguir su espontáneo camino de civilización y progreso social. Por eso, toda la severidad frente a los autores y responsables directos o indirectos de este crimen, no sólo está justificada, sino que debe recomendarse como lo hacemos por medio de esta Circular a los funcionarios del Ministerio Público, excitación que se formula para fortalecer su autoridad y no porque sea necesaria al bien probado celo de la justicia del pueblo.
Nunca se ha ejercido el poder con una plenitud de autoridad mayor que la que asiste al actual Gobierno en torno del cual se agrupa el pueblo español íntegramente, con todas las organizaciones responsables de sus grandes sindicatos y de todos los partidos políticos populares. Los que en el exterior, como en España, puedan creer vulgarmente que solo los regímenes de dictadura y tiranía pueden ejercer el poder con energía, se convencerán que no hay autoridad más fuerte que la de una verdadera democracia que controla y vigila todos sus organismos.
Las dictaduras fascistas que oprimen al pueblo, no solo ejercen un poder ilegítimo, y por lo tanto sin autoridad moral, sino también materialmente más débil que el que sobre el voluntario apoyo de las masas ejercitan las nuevas democracias. Por eso llamamos la atención de los funcionarios del Ministerio Fiscal en cuanto al estrecho y delicado deber que tienen de sostener plenamente esa autoridad popular contra los traidores que han abierto las puertas de España a los invasores que han puesto en peligro la paz universal, que bombardean por la mano de aviadores extranjeros, poblaciones civiles e inermes, que en los territorios que ocupan han fusilado en masa a los ciudadanos y cometido actos de crueldad; para condenar los cuales y lanzar contra ellos la repulsa que merecen, pedimos el concurso de todos los hombres de bien del mundo.
Para que este poder del pueblo sea aplicado adecuada- (Folio 14) mente corresponde también al Ministerio Fiscal el complejo deber de vigilar cuantas manifestaciones de indisciplina puedan producirse en los sectores de la vida española, tanto frente al enemigo como en la retaguardia. La disciplina, la cohesión social, es indispensable para obtener la victoria y realizar y consolidar la revolución. Nadie tiene derecho a actuar sino a través de los órganos responsables. Los individuos o los grupos dispersos, que sin representar a una organización ni seguir sus consignas centralizadas en el Gobierno que todas apoyan, traten de intervenir por su cuenta, con muy sincera que sea su convicción revolucionaria, realizan una labor que se opone a la revolución y que se convierte en un acto faccioso, puesto que ayuda al enemigo, con lo que en unos casos será solo un celo indiscreto, pero que en otros responderá, sin duda, a la actuación de agentes provocadores que ejecutan en el seno mismo de nuestra democracia, maquiavélicos designios del enemigo para descomponer y atomizar nuestra fuerza. Por eso deben ser castigadas esas manifestaciones con especial energía. De igual manera deben cuidarse todos los actos o palabras que puedan herir la unidad republicana y proletaria de nuestras organizaciones, para mantener la cordialidad que a todos nos suma en unánime tensión hacia la victoria.
Los Fiscales deben asimismo dedicar una particular atención a los actos de espionaje, observando con extrema atención cuantos síntomas puedan suscitar la sospecha de esa peligrosa actividad, pidiendo el auxilio policial para seguir las pistas que esa observación pueda sugerirles.
Desde esta Fiscalía general de la República, cumplo con el deber de alentar la gran labor de justicia iniciada por los Tribunales Populares.
Todos debemos cooperar al prestigio de los nuevos órganos, en los que el pueblo juzga directamente, y perfeccionar cada vez más los cauces de su autoridad. A estos fines, esta Fiscalía recomienda que en los veredictos se formulen las preguntas a los Jurados Populares, haciendo la descripción y el relato sintético de los hechos, objeto de la acusación o de la exculpación, sin introducir, en dichas preguntas conceptos jurídicos que anticipan una calificación que sólo deberá ser hecha a continuación al dictarse la sentencia de Derecho. Los Fiscales cuidarán, especialmente, de pedir que al redactarse las preguntas se cumpla exactamente esta indicación, sin la cual las sentencias no pueden expresar claramente la materia punible discriminada y dificultan una acertada intervención en los ulteriores trámites.
Valencia, 5 de enero de 1937.- El Fiscal General de la República, Eduardo Ortega Gasset.”
Circular de la Fiscalía General de la República, de 16 de abril de 1937, con el siguiente texto:
“En los primeros momentos de la criminal sublevación militar, la reacción defensiva de los pueblos creó con espontáneo celo diferentes organizaciones, muchas de las cuales prestaron (Folio 15) servicios inestimables.
Mas todo lo que en ese inicial estado de peligro pudo ser útil, se convertiría en grave daño para el normal funcionamiento del Estado, si perdurase. La finalidad verdaderamente republicana y de consolidación de la revolución consistía en llegar a la normalidad completa, aminorando en lo posible los efectos de la provocación reaccionaria. Por eso, los que prolonguen actividades que, al margen de las oficiales, disminuyan la autoridad y la eficacia de éstas, realizan, sin proponérselo acaso, una labor contraria al régimen y que sólo puede favorecer a los facciosos.
Hacemos, en consecuencia, notar a los funcionarios Fiscales, la esencial importancia de impedir la actuación de cuantos Centros y Organizaciones que con la denominación de Comisarías, Brigadas de Investigación antifascista u otras análogas, traten de funcionar sin control oficial, aunque aleguen la supuesta representación de sectores sindicales o políticos. Estos tienen su representación en el Gobierno y sólo a través de ella es legítima su intervención en los asuntos públicos. Del buen trabajo y exacto cumplimiento del deber de los funcionarios fiscales depende el que la autoridad de aquél conserve su plena integridad. Siguiendo instrucciones concretas del Ministro, requiere esta Fiscalía general a los funcionarios fiscales para que tan pronto tengan conocimiento de la existencia de tales centros o brigadas formulen la correspondiente querella contra los que persistan en estas actividades ilegítimas, por usurpación de funciones, solicitando su procesamiento y prisión. Con igual rigor se deberá proceder en los casos aislados.
Una de las atribuciones más importantes que nos están conferidas es la comprendida en el número octavo del artículo 2º del Estatuto del Ministerio Fiscal, que nos obliga a investigar con la mayor diligencia las detenciones arbitrarias que se efectúen y promover su castigo.
Por ello, si los aludidos centros retuviesen indebidamente a personas, deberá perseguirse a quienes hubieren practicado esas detenciones ilegítimas, sin perjuicio de que si tales personas estuviesen tachadas de fascismo o hayan incurrido en otra delincuencia, sean puestas inmediatamente a disposición de la autoridad gubernativa y seguidamente de la judicial.
Cuidarán también los fiscales de que, en cuanto a los detenidos que se encuentren a disposición de los juzgados, se proceda por éstos a interrogarles sin demora, adoptando seguidamente la resolución que proceda, sin excusa en el excesivo trabajo ni otra alguna, ya que la libertad de los ciudadanos es sagrada y no es tolerable que por negligencia se prive de ella a ningún inocente. A estos efectos, se servirá darme cuenta de las fechas en que cada detenido ha sido puesto a disposición de cada Juzgado de esa Audiencia, de la en que se la ha tomado declaración y de la del auto de procesamiento o de la resolución acordando la libertad.- El Fiscal general de la República, Eduardo Ortega y Gasset.”
(Folio 16)


----------



## I. de A. (5 Oct 2019)

*y 3*

TRABAJO
Decreto de 29 de febrero de 1936, relativo a readmisión forzosa e indemnización por los patronos a los obreros, empleados o agentes despedidos por sus ideas con motivo de las huelgas políticas.
(…) Decreto de 15 de agosto de 1936, suspendiendo en sus funciones a todos los miembros que constituyen la Comisión Permanente de la Confederación Española de Cajas de Ahorros Benéficas, y nombrando un Comité Directivo presidido por D. José Serrano Batanero.
Orden de 8 de febrero de 1937, encomendando la representación, dirección y administración de la Cámara Oficial de la Propiedad Urbana de Madrid a una Comisión Gestora.
III
Para llegar al conocimiento de los efectos producidos por la Revolución marxista al actuar sobre los órganos de la Administración, se han interesado y obtenido informes de las Subsecretarías de los Departamentos ministeriales, y de los Centros, Servicios y Corporaciones Provinciales y Locales de Madrid, Ávila y Guadalajara (Resultado…)
PRESIDENCIA DEL GOBIERNO
Según se hace constar en el informe obrante a los folios 274 y siguientes, “al huir el Gobierno rojo a Valencia… se presentó en la entonces Subsecretaría de la Presidencia del Consejo de Ministros D. Pedro Prado, de filiación comunista, con una orden del titulado presidente de la Junta de Defensa de Madrid para controlar las oficinas. Se instaló en el edificio de la Presidencia del Consejo y prohibió el acceso al mismo a todos los funcionarios que no presentasen un volante expedido por él…
(Folio 54) IV
La actuación del Instructor se ha dirigido, asibién, a constatar la precaria vida del Órgano guardián supremo de las pretendidas libertades democráticas: el llamado Tribunal de Garantías Constitucionales.
Su existencia pensada para una finalidad exclusivamente política, no sentida, carecía del indispensable positivo contenido que hubiera de animarla.
Ninguna necesidad social produjo su vivencia, y, pues, como artificiosamente impuesto, llevaba en sí el mandato inderogable de su desaparición.
Su Libro de Actas (agregado a la Pieza), es el exacto reflejo de su función inoperante.
En él se consignan hasta 182 Actas de las 184 sesiones del Tribunal, celebradas desde el 2 de septiembre de 1933, en el que el Presidente del Consejo, Azaña, lo declara constituido, hasta el 23 de enero de 1939, inclusive.
La constitución definitiva del Tribunal, el cese y posesión de algunos de sus miembros, los debates sobre el proyecto de Reglamento de gobierno interior, las cuestiones relacionadas con el presupuesto, instalación del organismo, y la dotación y gajes de sus vocales y funcionarios, cuando no otros fútiles motivos, absorvieron parte principalísima de su actuación intranscendente.
Es interesante destacar, que mientras se señalan varias sesiones en las que el Tribunal tomó el acuerdo, en rasgo afectivo, de hacer constar su sentimiento por desgracias familiares que afligieron a algunos de sus vocales, en la primera sesión celebrada después de producirse la Revolución de Octubre de 1934, no se concedió a este hecho entidad suficiente para provocar acuerdo alguno que, sin rozar, como era factible, la función jurisdiccional punitiva del Tribunal, exteriorizase ante el Gobierno su condolencia por el crimen, de evidente notoriedad, de alzamiento en armas, contra la Patria, el Estado y aún la propia Constitución.
En la sesión de 10 de agosto de 1936, primera que se celebra después del AN, se acuerda, en cambio, a propuesta del vocal Vargas, por unanimidad hacer pública la siguiente declaración: “El Tribunal de Garantías Constitucionales en la primera reunión celebrada condena explícitamente el movimiento subversivo producido contra el Gobierno legítimo del país, ratificando su promesa de guardar y defender la Constitución de la República” (Acta nº 156).
asisten a esta sesión, Gasset, Presidente; Alba, Andion, Bernad, Bugeda, Maffiote, Marcos Pelayo, y Vargas.
La altura de los debates (… Folio 55… discuten por la instalación de despachos)
El pobrísimo juicio de la actuación del Tribunal que viene determinado por la objetiva apreciación del contenido de las Actas de sus sesiones, tiene como singulares excepciones la anulación por el mismo de la Ley catalana sobre contratos de cultivo y la condena por rebelión militar del Presidente y de los Consejeros de la Generalidad de Cataluña. (Folios 1333 a 1343).V
Descompuesto así por razón de sistemática expositiva, el complejo hecho revolucionario rojo (…) se descubren, sin esfuerzo dialéctico, como debidas a una común denominación las siguientes notas características:
a) La política del gobierno republicano-marxista, en su función normativa, como rigurosamente preordenada, se manifiesta, como hemos advertido, en disposiciones hondamente perturbadoras de la vida nacional.
Se llega, en ocasiones, hasta la ratificación del delito, por la oficial protección dispensada a sus ejecutores.
La Orden de Gobernación de 6 de octubre de 1936, invitando a todos los grupos que actuaban en labores de investigación a que se integrasen en la Sección de Investigación de las MVR, es terriblemente significativa.
El Decreto de 23 de Septiembre de 1936, que a continuación insertamos, evidencia hasta qué punto se hallaba corrompido el sentido de la moral profesional en el ejercicio de las funciones públicas. Dice así: “Entre el personal que lucha en la defensa de la República democrática, ha merecido destacarse en diversas ocasiones, llegando por méritos de guerra al grado de Teniente, D. Luciano Cascajosa Galdrán, afiliado al Partido Comunista que en la Sección de ametralladoras “Largo Caballero” de la Columna Mangada, ha puesto todo su entusiasmo y heroísmo.
Este miliciano pertenecía al Cuerpo de Telégrafos, siendo expulsado por haberse llevado unas miserables pesetas, víctima de la sordidez del ambiente que le rodeaba y juzgado inflexiblemente en aquellos ominosos tiempos de la Dictadura. Des-(Folio 56) de su expulsión, este ciudadano ejemplar se dedicaba a trabajos manuales, como albañil, y borró con una vida de honradez todos sus anteriores defectos, culminando su actuación con los arriba apuntados servicios prestados a la República. […] por todo lo cual, a propuesta del Ministro de Comunicaciones, y de acuerdo con el Consejo de Ministros,
Vengo en decretar lo siguiente:
Artículo 1º. Se reintegra en el Cuerpo de Telégrafos por méritos de guerra, con el último número del escalafón, a D. Luciano Cascajosa y Galdrán, […] Artículo 2º. De este Decreto se dará cuenta en su día a las Cortes. [Madrid, 23.9.1936, Azaña + Giner, folio 792].
B) El Frente Popular, y antes de él, las fracciones políticas de que se integró, influyeron notablemente en los distintos Organismos y Servicios Públicos, con anterioridad al MN, ejerciendo en ellos, en zona roja, al producirse aquél, por medio de los Comités de Funcionarios, a los que con variadas denominaciones se dio estado oficial-, indiscutible y omnímodo poderío.
C) Las destituciones, separaciones, jubilaciones, cesantías, traslados y demás sanciones impuestas a los funcionarios públicos, durante la dominación roja, se deben a la actuación de los Comités de Funcionarios, cuyo decisivo influjo anulaba la aparente autoridad ministerial en algunos casos de desacuerdo con esta.
D) tal notoriedad es este hecho que Heraldo de Madrid en el número correspondiente al día 23 de septiembre de 1936, lo recoge en el siguiente artículo:
“Labor meritísima
Los Comités ministeriales del Frente Popular.
Es realmente meritísima la labor de saneamiento que vienen realizando los Comités del Frente Popular constituidos en los diferentes Ministerios y demás Centros oficiales. Lo hemos oído comentar así en esferas donde necesariamente, obligadamente, ha de apreciarse toda la eficacia de esta investigación minuciosa y ponderada. Gracias a ella podemos [Folio 57] afirmar hoy que la mala semilla del fascio, sembrada cuidadosamente por los cavernícolas del bienio radical-cedista, ha sido extirpada totalmente. Si quedase algún brote se acabará con él. Estamos seguros de ello.
La tarea es magnífica. Los Comités han procedido y proceden en todo momento con un espíritu de absoluta justicia, sin olvidar la sabia máxima jurídica: “Más vale absolver a cien culpables que condenar a un inocente”. Si algún error se ha advertido, se ha subsanado al instante. Y dispuestos están los Comités a rectificar si se hubiese cometido, a pesar de la cerrada criba a que han sido sometidas las conductas, una injusticia.
Pero no queda ahí la labor fecundísima de estos Comités. No se han limitado, no se limitan a podar las ramas indeseables del árbol burocrático. Había también que hacer labor constructiva. Era indispensable suplir, reemplazar a los funcionarios despedidos. Y esta labor, más difícil, más delicada que la de saneamiento y poda, la están realizando con un espíritu de ponderación digno de encomio y aplauso, de modo que nunca pueda decirse que presidió sus actos el partidismo y el favor, sino que cuidaron exclusivamente de crear corporaciones competentes e idóneas.
De ningún Ministro sabemos que haya rechazado ninguna de las propuestas hechas por esos Comités. Tanta es su solvencia y tan alto el sentir de responsabilidad que les incumbe. Son, a nuestro entender, estas representaciones del Frente Popular los mejores asesores de los Ministros.
Y son estas, por lo tanto, las asistencias que verdaderamente necesita el Gobierno para salir airoso y triunfante de la penosísima obra de reconstrucción nacional a que viene obligado por la defección fascista. La vida de esos Comités asesores debe perdurar para bien de todos, para garantías de todos.”
D[E]) Los asesinatos, encarcelamientos y persecuciones de que fueron víctimas, en período rojo, los funcionarios públicos tenidos por desafectos al Frente Popular, deben fundadamente suponerse causados, en su mayor parte, por instigación o inspiración de los Comités de Funcionarios, o por efectos de declaraciones de desafección o de informes de ellos procedentes.
La plana comprobación de este supuesto, en cuanto implicaría la concreta investigación de los delitos cometidos contra la vida, la integridad corporal, la libertad y seguridad y la propiedad de los funcionarios públicos no afectos a la política del Frente Popular, excede de la específica finalidad a que nuestra función se endereza. Pero al surgir de las diligencias practicadas, lo recogemos como presunción vehemente que hallará, sin duda, cumplida justificación en otros órdenes de la actividad judicial.
Tal es, Excmo. Sr., el resultado de las diligencias que tiene constancia en la Pieza nº 7, Ministerios, de la [Folio 58] Causa General de Madrid, Ávila y Guadalajara, que, concluida, me cabe el honor de elevar a V.E.
Madrid, 30 de junio de 1942.
El Fiscal Instructor Delegado

_Santiago Mata._


----------



## I. de A. (5 Oct 2019)

*1*

*ALEGATO DEL GENERAL FANJUL SOBRE LA ILEGALIDAD DEL GOBIERNO DEL FRENTE POPULAREL GENERAL

AFIRMÓ ANTE EL TRIBUNAL QUE ÉL NO SE SUBLEVÓ, SINO QUE RECHAZÓ ÓRDENES ILEGALES DE ARMAR A LAS MILICIAS QUE DIO EL GOBIERNO DEL FRENTE POPULAR*
29 JUNIO, 2011

En este escrito, hasta ahora no publicado en la red, Joaquín Fanjul argumenta ante el Tribunal que le condenará a muerte, que el Gobierno se puso al margen de la ley al exigir entregar armas a las milicias de partido, y al atacar a los militares que, como él, se negaron a cumplir esa orden ilegal. El 20 de julio de 1936, después de que los militares se rindieron a los revolucionarios, los oficiales fueron en su mayoría asesinados en el patio del cuartel, una vez que la prensa había sido desalojada.
El texto se encuentra en la Causa General, legajo 1515, expediente 11, folios 52 a 67.

Excelentísimo Señor Juez Instructor Delegado de la Sala Sexta del Tribunal Supremo.
Don Joaquín Fanjul y Goñi, General de División, en el sumario que se instruye por el supuesto delito de alzamiento en armas contra el Régimen y su Gobierno legítimo, por unidades del Ejército y otros militares, en los días 19 y 20 de Julio último, como mejor proceda en derecho, comparezco y digo: Que me ha causado verdadero asombro el auto de procesamiento y prisión e incomunicación notificado el día 26 del mes próximo pasado y mucho más la ratificación del mismo en juicio sumarísimo por la jurisdicción de la Sala sexta, cuando lo sucedido es ya de dominio público y no puede disimularse el desconocimiento de los hechos por la enorme trascendencia de la situación de España y los acontecimientos desarrollados en Madrid.

Por la lectura del auto en que V.E. me procesa se ve, dicho sea con todo respeto, que aparenta desconocer por completo lo ocurrido, pues solo así, cabe sentar el resultado (folio 53) de su provecho que me permito trascribir literalmente. Resultando: que en los días 19 y 20 de Julio del corriente año, se desarrolló en esta Capital un alzamiento en armas contra el Régimen y su Gobierno legítimo por unidades del Ejército y otros militares, y en su preparación o ejecución tomó parte destacada el acusado Don Joaquín Fanjul y Goñi, contribuyendo a la lucha de numerosas fuerzas militares o militarmente organizadas contra los leales a la República y su Gobierno legalmente constituido, habiendo sido estas hostilizadas en combates y agresiones con empleo de las armas y de los que resultaron gran número de víctimas, sin que terminara la lucha hasta que los insurrectos fueron reducidos.

Ante semejante e injustificada declaración judicial, las causas de cuya singularidad no voy a analizar ahora, las circunstancias y gravedad del momento histórico reclaman que al Juez instructor se le muestren los hechos concretos con toda precisión y claridad para que una vez comprobados y ante el delito monstruoso cometido por el Gobierno de Madrid se pase el tanto de culpa correspondiente o al menos que la recta administración de Justicia se refugie en su alcázar conservando la plena independencia en estos momentos trascendentales para el porvenir y para la salvación de España. Y consciente con estos deberes asiento en este escrito los siguientes
Hechos.

Primero.- Que es público y notorio que las guarniciones de Cataluña, Marruecos, Galicia, Navarra, Zaragoza y Burgos en cumplimiento riguroso del artículo segundo de la(Folio 54) Ley constitutiva del Ejército, que impone a éste como misión fundamental y deber básico la defensa de la Patria contra sus enemigos interiores y exteriores dieron virilmente al Gobierno de Madrid el alto en su desenfrenada empresa de desangrar y arruinar a España al dictado de Rusia, persiguiendo a la fe de nuestros mayores, organizando el incendio de nuestros monumentos religiosos y artísticos de valor inigualable y apelando incluso en su vértigo sectario al medio criminal de alentar el odio de clases y partidos convirtiendo el suelo de la Patria en campo de desolación y lucha fratricida.

Segundo.- Que en Madrid quizás los únicos que conocíamos la actitud salvadora de las guarniciones mencionadas éramos el General Villegas y yo, que solo aguardábamos instrucciones concretas del mando para actuar, instrucciones que no llegaron, porque sin duda en los planes entraba que se conservara quieta y sin intervención la guarnición de esta plaza y sus cantones.

Tercero– Que después del trágico asesinato del Sr. Calvo Sotelo por la fuerza pública anunciado desde el banco azul por el entonces presidente del Consejo, Sr. Casares Quiroga, hecho harto significativo, puesto que no se destituyó a ninguna autoridad, el Gobierno de Madrid veíase impotente, sin fuerzas ni resortes y sin la asistencia de la opinión pública para sofocar el magno movimiento de salvación nacional al que presta todo valor y entusiasmo el pueblo español, agotado por su propia política, no titubeó, digo, el Gobierno de Madrid en manejar resortes inadmisibles
(Folio 55) y hacer maniobras criminales de las que se gloría, acudiendo a la falacia para que con un golpe trágico y teatral poder producir la desmoralización de las guarniciones que son honra, orgullo y esperanza de España, aun a costa de los asesinatos sin cuento de que ha sido testigo la Capital de la República. ¡Qué importaba! Lo que interesaba era conservar el Poder, aun a costa de arruinar a España.

La incalificable maniobra se hace a costa de la Primera División Orgánica, ordenando el día 17 de Julio a los Comandantes militares de los Cantones y a los Coroneles de los regimientos para que acuartelasen a todos los Jefes, Oficiales, Clases y Tropa, extremasen la vigilancia y se aumentaran los retenes. Medida que, como es natural, puso en alarma a la guarnición, puesto que para tal medida era de suponer que existía peligro serio que el mando quería al menos prevenir.

Cuarto.- Que el día 18 por la noche el Sr. Comandante militar del cantón de Getafe puso en conocimiento del General de la División que por la carretera e inmediaciones del cuartel existían numerosos grupos de paisanos armados que cacheaban y detenían a su antojo a coches y peatones, por lo que pedía concretas instrucciones, contestándosele que no hiciese nada mientras los grupos no atacasen al cuartel, en cuyo caso repeliera la agresión defendiéndose del ataque. Órdenes que contravenían abiertamente los preceptos de los reglamentos y la ordenanza.

Quinto.- Que entretanto, en el batallón de Zapadores minadores número uno del Campamento su Teniente Coronel,
(Folio 56) Sr. Carratalá, transmitió la orden de acuartelamiento; pero no quiso admitir, y es un hecho irregular, ni a los oficiales que tenían permiso ni a los oficiales de complemento que se presentaron en el cuartel, cumpliendo la orden dada por la Superioridad de que se acuartelasen a todos los Jefes, Oficiales, Suboficiales, etcétera. Este hecho significativo y sospechoso, unido a la orden del Teniente Coronel de que siguieran sin armamento todos, a excepción de la guardia de prevención, prohibiendo incluso a todos los oficiales que llevasen armas y a otro hecho también significativo de no existir retén, hizo que los oficiales de servicio, recelosos de alguna emboscada, extremasen todas las precauciones y medidas para evitar una sorpresa y así efectivamente ocurrió.
El día 19, domingo, de Julio, a la una y media de la madrugada, estando de cuartel el Capitán de Ingenieros, Don Antonio Álvarez Paz, oyó al centinela dar la voz de “oficial de guardia” en cuyo instante y con gran nerviosismo el Teniente Coronel que estaba con dicho Capitán hablando salió precipitadamente hacia la puerta, siguiéndole el Capitán de cuartel, Sr. Álvarez Paz, quien pudo ver perfectamente cómo su Teniente Coronel se acercaba a una camioneta particular, grande, de transportes, en cuyo interior pudo ver a unos veinte individuos de p aisano y de cuyo asiento delantero descendió uno de ellos, conferenciando durante un cuarto de hora con el Teniente Coronel, a quien oyó la guardia(Folio 57) de prevención decir al despedirse “hasta luego”.
Que al poco rato de lo referido, el mencionado Teniente Coronel, de filiación comunista por cierto, dio la orden de preparar una camioneta para llevar armamento y a continuación, llamando a los capitanes de compañía, ordenándoles entregaran todos el armamento que tuvieran en ellas, a cuyo requerimiento el capitán de cuartel, Sr. Álvarez Paz, como más antiguo y en voz alta y delante de todos los oficiales y suboficiales contestó que esa orden era subversiva y no se podía cumplimentar. En cuyo instante, el Comandante Mayor, González Amador, afiliado también al partido comunista, encañonando al capitán Álvarez Paz, disparó sobre él, en cuyo momento el expresado capitán de cuartel se dirigió a su Compañía corriendo, al tiempo que a grandes voces dijo: “que nos traicionan”. “Que nos asesinan”. “Tocad generala”, “a formar todo el mundo”, momento en que se apagaron las luces del cuartel. Y cuando la Compañía del Capitán, Sr. Álvarez Paz, se estaba armando vieron venir hacia ellos al brigada López Leal, de filiación comunista, que pistola en mano y avanzando empezó a disparar, por lo que se hizo fuego sobre él, matándole y saliendo el mencionado Capitán con ocho números se situó fuera en la calle a la altura del Hogar del soldado, advirtiendo que el alférez Gil, también comunista, que prestaba servicio de Secretario del Teniente Coronel, empezó a hacer fuego contra la fuerza, la que repelió la agresión, matándole también; practicando después una inspección por todo el cuartel y al llegar al cuerpo de guardia encontraron al Capitán, Sr. Álvarez Paz, que mientras él había ido a su Compañía para armarla, el Comandante Mayor, Sr. González Amador,
(Folio 58) después de disparar contra el Capitán Becerril, al que hirió gravemente, y de hacer otros dos disparos contra el centinela, había escapado del cuartel. Que desde allí, el Capitán de cuartel, Sr. Álvarez Paz, seguido de una escuadra, se dirigió al cuarto de banderas donde halló al Teniente Coronel muerto junto al teléfono, por lo que se hizo cargo del mando del cuartel preparando la defensa del mismo para repeler los ataques de que pudiera ser objeto.

Sexto.- Que el Comandante militar del campamento, Coronel de Artillería, Sr. Español, llamó al Capitán, Sr. Álvarez Paz, y delante de los Jefes y Oficiales de la Escuela Central de Tiro, que expresaron haber observado hasta el último de los detalles de lo ocurrido, le felicitó efusivamente. Felicitación que a las nueve de la mañana del domingo recibió también del General Inspector de Ingenieros, Sr. García Antúnez, quien, acompañado de su Ayudante, se presentó en el cuartel, ordenando que se reunieran todos los oficiales y suboficiales en el despacho del Teniente Coronel, felicitando en ellos al batallón por su comportamiento y aprobando las medidas adoptadas y las precauciones prevenidas por el Capitán Álvarez Paz.

Séptimo.- Que el día 19, domingo, recibí encargo del General Villegas para que fuera a la División a hacerme cargo de ella, a lo que contesté que como no se me daban instrucciones concretas no iría; pero que pensaba ir al grupo de alumbrado del cuartel de la Montaña, donde tenía a un hijo mío sirviendo y que allí me enteraría de lo que pasaba.
Octavo.- Que al mediodía del referido domingo, 19, me personé en el cuartel del grupo de alumbrado y recibido por el Jefe y Oficiales, me refirieron cuanto queda relatado relativo al batallón de Zapadores Minadores de Campamento. Hechos que tenían sublevado el ánimo de todos, por presentir la indefensión en que les colocaba la complicidad del Ministro de la Guerra.

Noveno.- Que del grupo del alumbrado pasé al cuartel del Regimiento número cuatro de Infantería, a saludar al Coronel que era compañero de promoción, con el que hablé de lo que me habían contado en el grupo de alumbrado y entonces me refirió que el General de la División, Sr. Miaja, le había dado orden el día anterior de entregar los 58.000 cerrojos que tenía en depósito de otros tantos fusiles que había en el parque, a lo que rotundamente se había negado, por razones que el General Miaja conoce y podrá decir. También me contó el Coronel del Regimiento número cuatro que poco después de negarse a entregar los cerrojos al General Miaja, le llamó por teléfono personalmente el Ministro de la Guerra y Presidente del Consejo, Sr. Casares Quiroga, ordenándole entregase los cerrojos, a lo que le respondió que fuera por ellos. Este relato que me hizo el Coronel de Infantería en su despacho me lo hacía movido de la natural y lógica indignación que semejante orden le había producido, diciéndome que mientras él alentara
(Folio 60) no se entregarían esos cerrojos, pues tenía la convicción de que eran para armar a las milicias socialistas que asesinarían a sus hermanos.
Décimo.- Que por la radio se transmitió la noticia de la formación de un Gobierno Martínez Barrios con el General Miaja en Guerra, cuyo Gabinete dimitió a las pocas horas, según parece por negarse a contraer la responsabilidad de armar a las milicias socialistas, siendo sustituido por otro que preside precisamente un amigo político del Jefe del Estado.

Undécimo.- Que en la noche del domingo, 19, encendió los proyectores el grupo de alumbrado del cuartel de la Montaña, sorprendiendo con verdadero asombro a guardias de asalto en las azoteas y balcones de las casas fronterizas, recibiéndose en el cuartel de la Montaña al poco rato un recado del Teniente Coronel Jefe de los guardias de asalto, advirtiendo que no fuesen a disparar contra ellos, porque si estaban allí era para que las turbas no les hostilizasen; cuya noticia tranquilizó algo, pues circulaban con insistencia rumores de que el cuartel sería asaltado aquella noche y que es precisamente lo que me movió a mí a tomar la determinación de quedarme cerca de mi hijo y para correr la suerte de todos los que ocupaban el edificio.

Duodécimo.- Que durante la madrugada del lunes, 20, y aprovechándose del abominable engaño de que
(Folio 61) hiciera a la fuerza objeto el Jefe de las fuerzas de asalto, las milicias socialistas armadas tuvieron tranquilidad y tiempo para parapetarse con colchones, emplazando ametralladoras en azoteas y balcones frente al cuartel, rompiendo nutrido fuego sobre el mismo a las cuatro y media de la mañana con ametralladoras y cañón sin previo aviso, para que al menos las familias que habitaban los pabellones pudieran salir. A las agresiones se respondió con fuego de fusil, ametralladora y mortero.

Decimotercero.- Que a las seis de la mañana del indicado día 20, lunes, tres aparatos civiles de aviación bombardearon el edificio del cuartel de la Montaña, ocasionando grandes daños y la desmoralización de parte de la tropa del Regimiento de Infantería número cuatro, a la que pretendió reducir su Coronel sin conseguirlo, porque muy avanzada la mañana un Capitán había salido ya a parlamentar con el enemigo e izado bandera blanca.

Decimocuarto.- Que mientras ocurrían estos sucesos en el cuartel de la Montaña, las milicias socialistas y fuerzas de aviación atacaron al Regimiento ligero de Artillería de Getafe y a las fuerzas del Campamento, arrojando bombas hasta de cien quilos.

Decimoquinto.- Que una vez rendido el cuartel de la Montaña, las milicias socialistas asesinaron cafremente a ciento y pico de Jefes y oficiales y a crecido número de soldados, faltando a las leyes del honor y de la guerra y comportándose como salvajes y cobardes, pues para asegurar más la indefensión de sus víctimas y matarlas a mansalva les habían previamente cacheado y despojado de sus
(Folio 62) guerreras con carteras, relojes y efectos. El Capitán de Ingenieros del grupo de alumbrado, Don Arturo Ureña Escario, ha referido cómo entraron las milicias socialistas y formados los prisioneros, delante los soldados y detrás los oficiales, al hacer el recorrido para salir se les separó y a empujones y culatazos, con el trato más soez y bestial, les hicieron recorrer doscientos metros, echándose el fusil a la cara y diciendo “hay que matarlos de una vez”, a lo que el que hacía de Jefe respondía “no, todavía no” para hacerles sufrir más y agravar la humillación y la afrenta. Cuando ya iban a salir por la puerta de uno en uno, según se les ordenaba, se detuvieron ante los reporteros gráficos de la Prensa, que tiraron varias placas de los oficiales prisioneros y en cuyo instante el Capitán Don Arturo Ureña fue salvado providencialmente por un guardia de asalto que había sido su asistente y que al reconocerle le sacó del cuartel, llevándole a la acera de enfrente desde donde pudo presenciar con horror y espanto cómo al salir de uno en uno sus quince compañeros se les hacía descargas cerradas por las milicias socialistas, cayendo muertos unos encima de otros y algunos con espantosas contorsiones. También pudo presenciar el referido Capitán, Don Arturo Ureña, cómo el Comandante de Artillería, Flores, Jefe del Parque, vestido de mono azul, vendado el cuello y con la gorra de uniforme puesta, dando grandes gritos a las milicias socialistas que le vapuleaban creyéndole del cuartel de la Montaña, les decía ¿pero no sabéis quién soy? Soy el Comandante Flores, el que os ha organizado y preparado la destrucción de los cuarteles y comparte con vosotros
(Folio 63) la gloria de este día.

Decimo sexto.- Que inmediatamente después de estos sucesos, el Gobierno de Madrid terminó de armar a las masas socialistas, dejándolas en libertad durante 72 horas para que se dedicasen al saqueo, al pillaje y al robo de las casas y al asesinato de crecido número de ciudadanos, consumando así la brava hazaña ofrecida por Casares Quiroga en su campaña electoral, de un Gobierno que permanecería sordo y ciego durante 48 horas, dando suelta a la plebe para que saciaran sus odios y apetitos.
El mismo relato de estos hechos, que facilmente comprobará V.E., lleva a las siguientes


----------



## I. de A. (5 Oct 2019)

*y 2*

Conclusiones.
Primera.- En España se ha desencadenado una guerra civil, en la que un bando compuesto por la casi totalidad del Ejército, con los Generales, Jefes y Oficiales más distinguidos por su historia de heroísmo, sacrificio y pericia; los más estimados valores nacionales en una extensión territorial que abarca casi toda España y con un volumen ingente de ciudadanos, los más escogidos, los más leales a las tradiciones y a la creencia del españolismo, vierten su sangre generosamente con espontaneidad y entusiasmo, sin esperar otra recompensa que la de ver para siempre a su amada Patria libertada de una política sectaria y anárquica que, además de despedazarla, la aniquila y la envilece, desprestigiando su glorioso nombre ante el mundo y la Historia. Son el honor, la dignidad y el espiritualismo de la raza los que se levantan justicieros y purificadores para legar a las gene-
(Folio 64) raciones futuras, el seguro camino de los destinos soberanos de España.
Es el otro bando el Gobierno del Frente popular con las masas que le ensalzaron, todas laicas, perseguidoras de la fe de Cristo arraigada en el corazón de España, en su mayoría marxistas con concepto materialista de la vida, que sigue una política anti-española al dictado de Rusia, para lograr la implantación del comunismo, Gobierno que no vaciló en armar a masas envenenadas e inconscientes para que asolasen la ciudad con un tipo de crímenes en sus formas sin precedente en nuestra historia, emulando a los primeros tiempos de la barbarie soviética de Rusia. Gobierno que faltando a todas las leyes, incluso al derecho de gentes, respetado hasta por las sociedades semisalvajes, frente al único poder coactivo del Estado, que es el Ejército, tuvo que armar a los que ha llamado sus milicias, por lo que hoy no puede ya sacudir la responsabilidad criminal y política que le alcanza, como autor de los asesinatos, robos y desmanes que aquellas hicieron con las armas que les entregó.
Son dos concepciones de Estado y de Gobierno, pues, frente a frente, que se han lanzado a una lucha. Los dos bandos se aprestan a guerrear con sus ejércitos; en ambos, al lado de fuerzas militares, hay contingentes civiles, y todo parece anunciar que la lucha será larga, como suelen serlo todas las intestinas de los pueblos,
(Folio 65) 
Segunda.- En Madrid no había nada preparado ni sabían sus guarniciones cuando, cómo y donde se romperían las hostilidades. Estando todo el mundo quieto y sumiso a la División, cuyas órdenes obedecieron, incluso para aprestarse a la defensa y repeler la agresión si lo necesitasen.
Tercera.- Que el Gobierno aprovechó la calma y el acuartelamiento de la guarnición de Madrid para, con toda clase de engaños, atacarla, inesperadamente, con aviación, socialistas armados, guardia de asalto y guardia civil, permitiendo el asesinato libre de Jefes y Oficiales indefensos hechos prisioneros.
Cuarta.- Que el Gobierno de Madrid es responsable como autor de los delitos cometidos por los que llama sus milicias, puesto que sin haberlos armado no habrían podido cometer los mencionados asesinatos.
Quinta.- Que el Gobierno de Madrid está incurso en las penalidades señaladas en los artículos 134-135 y 136 del Código penal.
Sexta.- Que tengo por todas las razones expuestas la condición de prisionero, puesto que las fuerzas de ambos bandos contendientes son ejércitos beligerantes y los individuos de uno de ellos que están en poder del otro tienen el carácter de prisioneros, estando exentos de la jurisdicción militar y judicial del contrario y solo sometidos al derecho de gentes, a las reglas de carácter internacional y a las leyes de la guerra y del honor. Este comportamiento, con exquisita observancia, vienen adoptando los Generales Franco y Mola, a cuyas fuerzas me honro en pertenecer; y hasta el propio Gobierno
(Folio 66) de Madrid lo tiene así sancionado cuando me dio de baja en el Estado Mayor General de su Ejército, considerándome enemigo. Conducta ratificada no solo ya con el personal sino también con el material, toda vez que ha declarado oficialmente haber sido baja en la lista de buques de la Marina de guerra del Gobierno el crucero Almirante Cervera, sometiéndole a las disposiciones del Derecho internacional. Por todo lo cual, no cabe jurisdicción de la Sala ni del Gobierno sobre mí, a no ser que el Tribunal Supremo conserve su independencia y carácter nacional, en cuyo caso y en cumplimiento de su deber, habrá de declarar faccioso y fuera de la Ley al Gobierno de Madrid, que patrocina el desorden, el asesinato, el más enorme de los delitos de lesa humanidad y lesa Patria y el de insulto a centinela y fuerza armada.
Séptima.- Que el juicio sumarísimo por el que se me persigue solo es apropiado según disposición del artículo 649 del Código de Justicia Militar, para los reos de flagrante delito que tengan señalada pena de muerte o perpetua y solo se considera flagrante el delito, por prescripción del artículo 650, que se estuviera cometiendo o se acabara de cometer cuando el delincuente sea sorprendido.
Es decir, el sumarísimo es un procedimiento en el que se priva al procesado de todas las garantías de defensa, buscando la rápida e inmediata ejemplaridad, a fin de intimidar con ella a los que en la misma jurisdicción
(Folio 67) estuvieran cometiendo igual figura de delito. Y ni he cometido acto delictivo ni aunque lo fuera el estar en relación y encuadrado en el Ejército contrario del Gobierno, no tendría señalada pena de muerte ni de reclusión ni la ejemplaridad puede invocarse en este instante cuando los sucesos que se enjuician distan ya trece días y además no fui sorprendido, sino que me entregué voluntariamente.

Si no fueren suficientes estas razones para justificar la improcedencia del juicio sumarísimo que se instruye, añadiré además que la Sala sexta no podría entender de él por falta de jurisdicción, puesto que no tiene otra que la revertida del suprimido Consejo Supremo de Guerra y Marina que jamás entendió en un sumarísimo, propio por su naturaleza de las Divisiones o del General en Jefe en campaña. Por el contrario la propia ley articula el juicio ordinario y otro especial para determinadas jerarquías y rangos.

Por lo que procede y
Suplico a V.E. que teniendo por presentado este escrito y por hechas las manifestaciones que en él se contienen se digne acordar: Primero.- Suspender el procedimiento sumarísimo incoado, por ser improcedente, y, en su lugar, tramitar las diligencias de todos los sucesos militares ocurridos en la División de Madrid los días 19 y 20 en un solo sumario, para no romper la continencia de la causa y evitar el quebranto de la recta y buena administración de Justicia, prosiguiendo las actuaciones por los trámites marcados en la Ley para el juicio ordinario o especial ante el Consejo Supremo de Guerra y Marina, hoy Sala sexta del Tribunal Supremo de(Folio 68) Justicia.
Segundo.- Que se me declare prisionero de guerra con todas las garantías que el derecho de gentes, los preceptos del Derecho internacional y las leyes del honor y de la guerra prescriben.
Tercero.- Que en el caso de que el Tribunal Supremo de Justicia mantenga su absoluta independencia de Poder, conservando el rango de Supremo tribunal de la Nación Española, declare faccioso y fuera de la Ley al Gobierno de Madrid, que armó a los partidos marxistas, infringiendo la ley constitutiva del Ejército y lanzando a las masas, pletóricas de odio, al asesinato de gran número de jefes y oficiales y de ciudadanos pacíficos, y al declito de lesa Patria, de atacar con engaños y maniobras condenables a las fuerzas de la guarnición de Madrid; injuria y afrenta hechas a la Nación en el honor y en la carne viva de sus soldados, pues así es de hacer en justicia que pido.
Otro sí digo: Que a los efectos de comprobar debidamente los hechos que transcribo en este escrito procede y
Suplico a V.E. se digne acordar la práctica de todas las diligencias pertinentes, citando y tomando declaración a todos y cada uno de los señores y autoridades que se mencionan en este escrito para el debido esclarecimiento de los hechos sobre los que la Sala habrá de basar su fallo; pues también es así de hacer
(Folio 69) en Justicia que pido en Madrid, cárcel modelo, a 2 de Agosto de 1936.
(Rúbrica) JFanjul

_Santiago Mata._


----------



## I. de A. (5 Oct 2019)

HISTORIA
*ALFONSO FANJUL, AVIADOR CONDENADO POR “NEGLIGENCIA” Y ASESINADO EN PARACUELLOS

EL COMANDANTE ALFONSO FANJUL, HERMANO DEL GENERAL, FUE CONDENADO A TRES AÑOS DE PRISIÓN POR EL ALZAMIENTO EN CUATRO VIENTOS, Y ASESINADO EN PARACUELLOS*
2 JULIO, 2011

Documentación de la Causa General sobre el aviador Alfonso Fanjul, que resultó condenado a tres años de prisión por “negligencia” en los sucesos de Cuatro Vientos, y asesinado en Paracuellos el 7 de noviembre de 1936.
La documentación es confusa porque los detalles de su condena aparecen en un relato de los sucesos de Cuatro Vientos tomados del juicio de 1936, que aparecen transcritos en 1940 y por eso dan la impresión de que Fanjul hubiera sido condenado en la posguerra. Los documentos de otro legajo dejan claro que la condena se dictó el 30 de septiembre de 1936. La ejecución el 7 de noviembre se cita en una esquela publicada en ABC el 17 de agosto de 1986, página 65. En la esquela aparece también el hijo del general, José Ignacio Fanjul Sedeño, asesinado el 23 de agosto tras el asalto a la Cárcel Modelo.
Causa General, legajo 1517, expediente 4, folio 8
Campamento de Carabanchel. Aeródromo de Cuatro Vientos. Pieza nº 8.- Ramo nº 22. 1936. Tribunal Especial. Sumario por el delito de rebelión militar. Juez Especial Don Francisco Javier Elola y Díez Varela. Juzgado Militar de la Causa General de Madrid
(Folio 9) Don Julián Paredes Martínez, secretario de la Causa General que se instruye en averiguación de los hechos delictivos cometidos en Madrid y su provincia durante la dominación roja.
Certifico: Que examinada la pieza número 8, ramo número 22, del juicio sumarísimo por el delito de rebelión militar del Aeródromo de Cuatro Vientos de Guarnición en Campamento, instruido en Madrid en 1936 por el Juzgado Especial del que era Juez D. Francisco Javier Elola y Díez Varela, aparecen entre otros extremos los siguientes:
(Folio 23) Ninguno de los Oficiales vio por el Aeródromo al General García Antúnez ni al General García de la Herranz.
En la mañana del lunes [20] ante la propuesta del Teniente Coronel Trejo de retirarse del Aeródromo el Comandante Fanjul, el Capitán Bellod y el Capitán Gamir se opusieron terminantemente diciendo en sus declaraciones que no solamente se oponían a esta retirada sino que estaban dispuestos a defender el Aeródromo, en todo momento, con los Oficiales que se prestaran a ello.
El fallo de la sentencia fue el siguiente: Que debemos condenar y condenamos como autores de un delito de negligencia comprendido en el número segundo del Artículo 277 del Código de Justicia Militar, sin circunstancias modificativas de la responsabilidad criminal al procesado D. Alfonso Fanjul Goñiz [sic], a la pena de tres años de prisión militar correccional, a D. Antonio López de Haro y Pérez, D. Federico Bellod Keller, D. Guillermo Gamir Rubert, D. Martin Elviro Verdaguer, D. José Luis Casaux a sendas penas de dos años también de prisión correccional y a D. Manuel Tomé Laguna a un año de igual pena, abonándoles la totalidad del tiempo de prisión preventiva sufrida; todas con la accesoria de suspensión de empleo durante el tiempo de duración de la condena y con cuantos efectos señala a dicha pena accesoria el artículo 193 del Código de Justicia Militar sin hacer declaración alguna en orden a responsabilidades civiles, y debemos absolver y absolvemos a los procesados D. Manuel Lapuente Miguel, D. Nemesio Álvarez Sánchez y D. Federico Martínez de Velasco y Sembra, a quienes se pondrá en libertad si no estuvieran presos por otra causa.
Y para que conste extiendo la presente en Madrid a diez de Marzo de 1940
VºBº El Juez Instructor [rúbrica que empieza por A, más otra rúbrica ilegible. Lleva un sello con el escudo del águila, que dice: Auditoría de guerra, Juzgado de la Causa General de Madrid]
(La fecha de la sentencia es 30 de septiembre de 1936, según los documentos republicanos originales, así en legajo 1562, exp. 25, folio 4 se dice: [sello: Tribunal Especial contra la rebelión y sedición militar] Por acuerdo de este Tribunal Popular Especial y para su ejecución remito a V.S. copia testimoniada de la sentencia dictada por el mismo con fecha de ayer, en el Ramo sumarísimo de la pieza num. 8, […] contra el Comandante Don Alfonso Fanjul Goñi y otros. Madrid 1º de octubre de 1936. El Secretario [rúbrica: Ricardo Alarcón])
(Y la declaración de Alfonso Fanjul, en legajo 1517, exp. 4, folios 243 y siguientes)
En la Prisión de San Antón, Calle de la Farmacia número 13. Declaración de Alfonso Fanjul y Goñi, Comandante de Infantería. En Madrid, a 15 de agosto de 1936 ante S.S.ª, estando presente yo el Secretario, comparece quien expresa llamarse Alfonso Fanjul y Goñi [casado, de 46 años, vecino de Madrid, domicilio Cervantes 19, primero, presta promesa y dice]
que es natural de Pamplona, hijo de Juan y Margarita y prestaba últimamente sus servicios en el Aeródromo de Cuatro Vientos.
Que el declarante estaba en Comisión de servicio concedido por el Ministerio de la Guerra para inspeccionar las secciones fotográficas de Barcelona y Poyensa en Baleares y para cumplirla hizo el viaje en avión del servicio tanto de ida como al regreso; que en Palma de Mallorca tuvo que presentarse como es costumbre al General de la Plaza que lo era el señor Don Manuel Goded con el cual no tuvo más que la conversación propia de la visita y estuvo con él muy poco tiempo y en Barcelona hizo lo mismo con el Jefe del Aeródromo de Prat el Teniente Coronel Don Felipe Díaz Sandino y concluida su misión allí regresó, llegando a Madrid el día 18 a la una y media de la mañana aproximadamente haciendo su presentación al Teniente Coronel Don Francisco León Trejo, Jefe del
(Folio 244) Aeródromo de Cuatro Vientos; que el sábado [18] por la noche tuvo noticia de que estaban avisando a los Oficiales para que fueran a Cuatro Vientos, para comprobarlo llamó por teléfono al Jefe del Aeródromo de Cuatro Vientos ya citado preguntándole que si tenía que ir todo el mundo y caso de tener que hacerlo, como estaba cansado por haber traído un viaje muy largo, si le autorizaba para hacer la incorporación a la mañana siguiente, contestó que no era imprescindible fuera esa noche y que al día siguiente le enviaría un coche para recogerle al que declara y al Comandante Don Alejandro Gómez Spencer como así lo hizo llegando a Cuatro Vientos la mañana del domingo [19] hacia las 11; que una vez en el Aeródromo no recibió ninguna orden ni intervino en nada por no tener misión ninguna con tropas ni obreros; que al anochecer se le ordenó que con otros Oficiales permaneciera en la Armería para atender a su defensa como así lo hizo observando únicamente que hacia las cuatro y media de la madrugada los Aviones de Getafe empezaron a bombardear el Campamento de Carabanchel continuando así hasta el día siguiente; que el lunes [20] a primera hora de la mañana. En este momento tiene que rectificar a lo dicho; que las primeras bombas de la Aviación cayeron sobre el Campamento los Aviones dichos en la madrugada del domingo al lunes cuando ya se veía, continuando este bombardeo de la Aviación hasta el momento de la rendición que fue a primeras horas de la tarde; que sobre las nueve y media o diez de la mañana de dicho lunes las tropas de Campamento a su vez hicieron sobre Cuatro Vientos fuego de cañón ignorando desde dónde y qué clase de piezas aun cuando por una espoleta que se recogió parecía ser de cañón de 10,5 que el bombardeo de cañón fue lento haciendo un disparo aislado de vez en cuando al campo de aterrizaje y únicamente uno dio en un barracón que había averiado dos aviones y herido ligeramente un Alférez Mecánico; que por la dirección en que tiraban pudo muy bien causar desperfectos los proyectiles de cañón en los edificios que aparecen en las fotografías que se le exhiben y que una es la torreta del campo y dos barracones de la Escuela de mecánicos; que también oyó disparos de fusilería aunque no puede precisar el sitio donde se hacían aunque cree
(Folio 245) eran hechos hacia la parte de Zapadores lado derecho de la Carretera; que hacia las seis de la tarde se acostó a dormir y a las diez de la noche le dijo el Comandante Don Niceto Rubio que de orden del Jefe se marcharan a Madrid los Jefes y Oficiales de una relación que leyó puesto que como estaba rendido el Campamento y al día siguiente no había trabajo convenía no fueran por las dificultades de alojamiento para todos; así lo hicieron a las once de la noche y se les manifestó antes de salir que estuvieran en sus domicilios y que se les avisaría cuando empezasen los trabajos para que fueran a Cuatro Vientos. Un omnibus del servicio les fue dejando [a mano en el margen: Posteriormente] la citada noche en sus domicilios. Pasados tres días y al ver no se le avisaba llamó por teléfono a Aviación en el Ministerio de la Guerra hablando con el Capitán Martín Luna el cual le manifestó no tenía que ir todavía y que permaneciera tranquilo que ya se le avisaría. Pasados un par de días de esta fecha y no teniendo aviso llamó por teléfono a la Dirección General de Aeronáutica hablando con el Comandante Don Antonio Domínguez Olarte Secretario del Director General el cual le hizo las mismas manifestaciones que las del Capitán Martín Luna en el Ministerio. Posteriormente y sin mayores noticias fue detenido y conducido a la Comisaría del Congreso por dos Policías y dos Guardias de Asalto; al día siguiente conducido a la Dirección General y el mismo día a la Prisión provisional de San Antón. En los tres sitios y a los Policías al detenerle les preguntó los motivos de su detención sin que nadie le haya dado razón de la misma sin que hasta este momento se le haya recibido declaración; que ignora si se hizo declaración de estado de guerra; que ignora que existiera un complot militar contra el Régimen o contra el Gobierno; que es hermano del General
(Folio 246) Fanjul, y con los Generales Sanjurjo, Mola, Villegas, Saliquet, González Carrasco, Orgaz y Varela no tiene otro conocimiento de ellos que el propio de militares, pero sin que haya tenido con ellos amistad ni trato ni mando directo de ninguno de ellos.
Leída la ratifica y firma con el señor Juez y el Abogado Fiscal que ha estado presente, doy fe.
M/. [Cuatro rúbricas: Fernández (y otro apellido), Alfonso Fanjul, otra ilegible precedida de P.O., otra ilegible]

_Santiago Mata._


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Oct 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> Así despareció el Estado de Derecho en la Revolución Española de 1936. A modo de prólogo al libro de Aurelio Núñez Morgado Los sucesos de España vistos por un diplomático (clicar para ver el contenido del libro).



a ver, el estado de derecho desapareció con el golpe militar, con el asesinato en los cuarteles de los mandos leales.
en la zona ocupada.

en la zona leal hubo que enviar al frente inmediatamente a guardia civil y de asalto junto con miles de voluntarios. los mejores y más valientes.

en la retaguardia, con pocas fuerzas del orden y mucho miliciano menos mejor y valiente el estado se vió superado por momentos y lugares, pero para 1937 las instituciones funcionaban y el Gobierno mandaba.

y por cierto, si desapareció es que existía, luego el golpe no fué para evitar una revolución comunista. que la provocara es otra historia.


----------



## I. de A. (5 Oct 2019)

*1*

*El Golpe de Estado del Frente Popular en las elecciones de 1936 (1º parte)*
Por
Pablo Gea Congosto




El Golpe de Estado del Frente Popular en las elecciones de 1936

El martes 14 de marzo de 2017 vio la luz _1936. Fraude y violencia _de los historiadores Manuel Álvarez Tardío y Roberto Villa García, que viene a demostrar, definitivamente, que las elecciones de febrero de 1936 fueron un fraude. Inmediatamente, los inquisidores al servicio del Régimen de lo Políticamente Correcto se ponen manos a la obra y arde Twitter. Han llegado muy lejos en su propaganda manipuladora de la Historia como para permitir que los datos y las investigaciones rigurosas den al traste con sus mitos.




Para añadir más leña al fuego, la Ley de Memoria Histórica de *Andalucía*, que deja en pañales a la de Rodríguez Zapatero, institucionaliza la versión del régimen y la impone a los ciudadanos. Es muy simple: aquí había una república modélica, cuando los de la sotana, el sable y el tricornio, ayudados por los pérfidos nazis y fascistas, decidieron acabar con los sueños de democracia de un pueblo digno, dando lugar a una guerra brutal entre los demócratas y los fascistas, o lo que es lo mismo, entre los buenos y los malos. Pero ganaron los malos, y ahora que se tiene la sartén por el mango, hay que vengarse y tratar de ganar en la política lo que se perdió en los campos de batalla. Todo ello amparado en el muy legítimo deseo de localización y exhumación de fosas anónimas y de la adecuada compensación, digno entierro de los asesinados mediante, a lo que nadie sensato se opone.

*Una República patrimonial*
Pero los hechos son tozudos, y la magna sorpresa que provocó el artículo del historiador Javier Redondo en *El Mundo *demuestra hasta qué punto la defenestración histórica tiene éxito y el sistema educativo a la hora de enseñar fracasa. Varias obras fundamentales, entre las que cabe destacar _Palabras como puños. La intransigencia política en la Segunda República Española_ dirigido por Fernando del Rey Reguillo, _El gran miedo de 1936. Cómo España se precipitó en la Guerra Civil_ de Gabriele Ranzato, o _El camino al 18 de julio. La erosión de la democracia en España (diciembre de 1935 – julio de 1936) _de Stanley G. Payne han puesto encima lo que es una verdad a gritos: que la Segunda República fue una _“democracia poco democrática”_, y que ni el Frente Popular era democrático ni su gobierno tampoco.





Pero hagamos lo que se debe y acudamos a la Historia. Empecemos por quienes han sido reivindicados como figuras democráticas paradigmáticas, con calles con cuyos nombres inundan el país como, por ejemplo, Manuel Azaña, ese para quien la República constituía nada más que un medio para un fin, concibiéndola como “suya” y de los que pensaban como él, pero ajena para el rival político y para el discrepante, como dejó claro en un debate parlamentario a la minoría agraria: _“Ustedes no tienen legitimidad para venir a esta Cámara a decir si el Gobierno es o no un gobierno dictatorial; su grupo no sólo “no es republicano” sino que “no lo puede ser”, y no lo será nunca, aunque lo queráis.” _Sus correligionarios no se quedaron atrás, como Marcelino Domingo:_ “Si se opone resistencia a la revolución social y no encuentra cauces jurídicos, los encontrará en las calles.” _O Álvaro de Albornoz, del Partido Radical-socialista: _“No consentiremos jamás que el Poder nos sea arrebatado por los monárquicos disfrazados de republicanos.” _ Este señor fue elegido el 13 de Julio de 1933 primer presidente del Tribunal de Garantías Constitucionales, precursor del Tribunal Constitucional que todos conocemos, y firmó la ley de regulación de este tribunal, la cual establecía _que “la acción jurisdiccional derivada de la presente ley (…) no se extenderá, ni a las disposiciones promulgadas por las Cortes actuales antes de ser aprobada la misma, ni a los actos que el poder público haya realizado con anterioridad a su publicación”_. En otras palabras, que no se podía recurrir ante dicho Tribunal las leyes de desarrollo de la Constitución aprobadas por el Parlamento, como hubiera sido de rigor en cualquier *Estado de Derecho*, con la idea de darle al régimen una orientación marcadamente ideológica desde el primer momento e impedir que los otros grupos parlamentarios pudieran modificarla. Muestra de ello, por si lo anteriormente expuesto no fuera suficiente, es el hecho de que no podían plantearse recursos contra las actos del Gobierno anteriores a la entrada en vigor de esta ley. Un blindaje completo.


Albornoz lo dejó muy claro al declarar a las claras que “_nosotros queremos excluir (de la acción de este tribunal) toda obra realizada por estas Cortes y queremos excluirla por motivos políticos, franca y notablemente políticos, que no disimulamos un solo momento (…)”_ y que _“por encima del Parlamento no puede haber nada que desconozca ni suprima ni cercene su soberanía.” _El Radical-socialista constituyó el más numeroso de los grupos de la izquierda republicana, con una mayoría considerable y clara en las Cortes Constituyentes que elaboraron la Constitución de 1931. Jerónimo Gomáriz, diputado por esta formación remachó_: “Estas Cortes no son un Parlamento cualquiera. Estamos aún (…) en una misión francamente revolucionaria y constituyente.” _No era broma. Afiliados radical-socialistas en Madrid elaboraron un documento interno que avalaba la oposición a la “derecha” _“con y todos los medios que fueran precisos”_. Iban mucho más allá: _“En caso de la conquista del poder por las izquierdas violentamente, como contestación a la violencia de las derechas, el Gobierno que se constituya gobernaría por Decretos durante el tiempo que fuera necesario, hasta llegar a la transformación del país en una profundidad y extensión tal que no pueda originarse en mucho tiempo una resurrección de los hombres de la monarquía.” _





Estos republicanos fueron los que impulsaron la muy autoritaria Ley de Defensa de la República, que establecía sanciones penales para la Apología de la Monarquía o la Crítica al Gobierno, junto con otras sanciones de carácter económico y penas de confinamiento o extrañamiento. Esta ley fue la que posibilitó que durante gran parte del período de vida de la Segunda República la censura y el recorte a la libertad de expresión fuese lo habitual, especialmente acentuado durante el gobierno del Frente Popular. La visión patrimonial que estos tenían de la República no dejó lugar a dudas cuando, tras la victoria de la CEDA (Confederación Española de Derechas Autónomas) y la constitución de un gobierno de centro-derecha presidido por el republicano liberal y centrista Alejandro Lerroux del Partido Radical con apoyo parlamentario de la primera (aunque era la más numerosa en escaños), Manuel Azaña se entrevistó con Diego Martínez Barrios, a la sazón Presidente del Consejo de Ministros, con el objetivo de invalidar el resultado de las elecciones que habían perdido, como consta en las memorias del último. El PSOE no se quedó atrás, dado el carácter instrumental con el que concebía el régimen republicano. Juan Negrín, quien sería el último Presidente del Consejo de Ministros de la República durante la Guerra Civil, a instancias de la ejecutiva socialista se entrevistó con Alcalá-Zamora con la idea de convencerle de cancelar los resultados electorales, formar un gobierno liderado por republicanos de izquierda, preparar una nueva ley electoral que les beneficiase y, después, volver a celebrar elecciones. Incluso Fernando de los Ríos, Ministro de Estado en el primer gobierno de Azaña y miembro del PSOE, renegó de la República. Negrín, ya durante la guerra, mantuvo una conversación con el asesor soviético Marchenko en la que, según informó este a Vorosílov, uno de los acólitos de Stalin, _“No cabe regreso al viejo parlamentarismo. Sería imposible consentir el “libre juego” de los partidos tal y como existía antes, ya que en ese caso la derecha podría conseguir nuevamente llegar al poder. Eso significa que resulta imperativa o una organización política unificada o una dictadura militar. No ve que sea posible otra salida.”_ 
* 

*
*1934: Insurrección*
No es de extrañar, pues, que el PSOE, junto con sectores de la CNT y del PCE, intentase derrocar por la fuerza al Gobierno en lo que se ha dado en llamar la Revolución de Octubre de 1934. Protagonistas de la misma fueron el bolchevizado Francisco Largo Caballero y el imprevisible Indalecio Prieto, con un programa revolucionario redactado por este último, que incluía:

Separación del Ejército de toda oficialidad y reorganización sobre sus bases “democráticas”, al igual que la Guardia Civil y demás institutos armados.
Milicia reclutada entre los afiliados.
Separación de la Administración Pública de los funcionarios desafectos al régimen.
Disolución de las órdenes religiosas e incautación de todos sus bienes.
Declaración de todas las tierras como propiedad del Estado.
Prieto se encargó además de los preparativos militares, la provisión de armas, el avituallamiento general y su distribución. Otros preparativos versaron sobre el adiestramiento militar de las milicias. ¿El objetivo_? “(U)n movimiento de carácter nacional revolucionario para conquistar el poder político para la clase obrera”_, en palabras de Largo Caballero. El documento emitido por los dirigentes bebía directamente de _Técnica del Colpo di Stato_, de 1931, escrito por Curzio Malaparte, miembro del Partido Nacional Fascista de Benito Mussolini e integrante de la Marcha sobre Roma. Cuando la sublevación estalló, la _Generalitat _catalana aprovechó para llevar a cabo su propio levantamiento liderado por Lluís Companys, presidente de la misma, y declarar el “Estado Catalán” dentro de la República Federal Española. Incluso Azaña preparó su propio golpe de mano -fracasado- de, en palabras de Alcalá-Zamora, _“constituir en Cataluña un Gobierno Provisional”_, manteniendo contactos con los autores de la sublevación y negociando los objetivos de la misma escasas horas antes de que esta se produjera. El mayor Pérez Salas, azañista, escribió:
_Para evitar el otorgamiento del poder a la CEDA (…) tenía en proyecto la formación de un gobierno republicano, compuesto por representantes de los partidos que tenían mayoría en las Cortes Constituyentes. Este gobierno habría de tener su sede en Barcelona (…) por estar en ella radicada la Generalidad Catalana y contar con que las fuerzas armadas de esta lo apoyarían. Tan pronto como se cometiera el acto, que era considerado como anticonstitucional, de dar entrada en el gobierno de la República a elementos no republicanos, se declararía, desde *Barcelona*, la disconformidad con ese acto y se daría a conocer al pueblo el nuevo gobierno formado. Simultáneamente en Madrid y en el resto de España habría de estallar una huelga general como adhesión al nuevo gobierno. Este plan tenía grandes probabilidades de éxito, pero aun fracasando habría dado un tremendo golpe al acto de entrega de la República (a sus enemigos), que habría hecho reflexionar al señor Alcalá-Zamora acerca del paso que iba a dar. _





En Asturias desembocó en una auténtica guerra civil que hizo precisa la intervención del Ejército. El resultado fue contundente. En su fracaso, claro. 1.300 muertos y 20.000 detenidos, entre ellos Azaña, Largo Caballero y Companys. La cosa no quedó ahí. Lo que los republicanos de izquierda y los revolucionarios no habían conseguido en 1934 lo conseguirían en febrero de 1936. Largo Caballero no se cortó ni un pelo: _“Yo no estoy arrepentido de nada, absolutamente de nada. Declaro paladinamente que, antes de la República, nuestro deber era traer la República; pero establecido este régimen, nuestro deber es traer el socialismo. Y cuando hablamos de socialismo, no nos hemos de limitar a hablar de socialismo a secas. Hay que hablar de socialismo marxista, de socialismo revolucionario. Hay que ser marxista y serlo con todas las consecuencias. (…) Vamos a la lucha en coalición con los republicanos con un programa que no nos satisface. (…) Tenemos que evitar la implantación del fascio por todos los medios. Ahora, por el medio legal; en octubre lo hicimos de otra manera. (…)”_. Más lejos aún fue al señalar: _“Que nadie se llame a engaño (…). Las derechas en España, para nosotros, deben haberse terminado ya en lo que significa gobernar nuestro país. No piense nadie en darles el Poder, porque si eso intentan, el proletariado lo impedirá.”_


----------



## I. de A. (5 Oct 2019)

*2

FEBRERO DE 1936: FRAUDE Y GOLPE*

Pero el inicio de la toma de poder fraudulenta e ilegal del Frente Popular, y su avance hacia lo que los comunistas definieron como “república de nuevo tipo”, esto es, exclusivamente de izquierdas, como paso previo hacia la hegemonía de su propio partido, eliminación de las formaciones de izquierda republicana mediante, comenzó con las intervenciones caprichosas del Presidente de la República -que no del Gobierno- Niceto Alcalá-Zamora, un católico de centro, cuando sin motivación aparente y con el propósito de crear a través de Manuel Portela Valladares el llamado Partido Nacional Republicano para consolidar una mayoría centrista que frenase la creciente polarización social y a través del cual poder gobernar, disolvió unas cortes cuya vida se debería prolongar hasta 1937 y hundió, por razones de antipatía personal con Alejandro Lerroux y ambición de poder personal, al único partido moderado de centro que tenía base social en el país, el Partido Radical. La idea de Alcalá-Zamora era debilitar a la derecha, a la que creía fuerte, y favorecer a la izquierda, a la que veía débil, para “equilibrar la República” y conseguir la hegemonía para su partido de centro, para lo cual le pidió a Portela que, por medio de manipulaciones, favoreciera a la izquierda hasta el punto de ganar alrededor de 180 escaños. Los republicanos de izquierda, los socialistas, los comunistas y otras formaciones afines tenían claro cuál era el camino _“(en) la insensata pretensión de que el Gobierno, cruzado de brazos, les facilite el empleo de la violencia aniquiladora de las derechas, pues lo que la izquierda desea y cree oportuno es la guerra civil. Portela se opuso enérgicamente, y yo le he alentado en su actitud, ya que el deber y la prudencia imponen proteger a todos estos delincuentes, sea cual fuere su actitud y programa contra los excesos de los de enfrente, y contra los suyos propios.” _





La campaña fue violentísima, con 249 actos de violencia en toda España quince días antes de la celebración de las elecciones. El Gobierno recibió en esos últimos días multitud de informes de violencias y abusos por parte de “turbas izquierdistas”, imponiendo alteraciones en los votos, falseamiento en los escrutinios, invalidando de esa manera mayorías pertenecientes a las derechas. Huelga decir que para ellos, “fascista” era un término que se aplicaba alegremente a cualquiera que estuviera “más a la derecha” de la izquierda republicana. Tanto es así que Manuel Portela Valladares, Presidente del Consejo de Ministros en esos momentos, tuvo que declarar el Estado de Alarma y a punto estuvo de hacerlo con el Estado de Guerra. Recibió la confirmación de la lealtad y el apoyo del Ejército por parte del entonces Jefe de Estado Mayor, Francisco Franco. Pero ante la multiplicación y la gravedad de los desórdenes y de las irregularidades el Gobierno de Portela Valladares dimitió el 19 de febrero y Alcalá Zamora entregó el poder a Manuel Azaña, designado por el Frente Popular, algo insólito teniendo en cuenta que no había finalizado el recuento definitivo de los votos y que su coalición parecía ser la principal responsable de las irregularidades que se reportaban, pudiendo el nuevo Gobierno validar su propia victoria, administrándola convenientemente. En sus declaraciones al Journal Géneve en 1937, Alcalá-Zamora aseguró:
_“A pesar de los esfuerzos sindicalistas, el Frente Popular obtenía solamente un poco más, muy poco, de 200 actas, en un Parlamento de 473 diputados. Resultó la minaría más importante, pero la mayoría absoluta se le escapaba. Sin embargo, logró conquistarla consumiendo dos etapas a toda velocidad, violando todos los escrúpulos de la legalidad y de la conciencia. Primer etapa: desde el 17 de febrero, incluso desde la noche del 16 de, el Frente Popular, sin esperar el fin del recuento del escrutinio y la proclamación de los resultados, lo que debería haber tenido lugar ante las juntas provinciales del censo en el jueves 20, desencadenó en la calle la ofensiva del desorden, reclamó el poder por vía de la violencia.


Crisis: algunos gobernadores civiles dimitieron. A instigación de dirigentes irresponsables, la muchedumbre se apoderó de los documentos electorales: en muchas localidades los resultados pudieron se falsificados. Segunda etapa: conquistada la mayoría de este modo, fue fácilmente hacerla aplastante, reforzada con una extraña alianza con los reaccionarios vascos, el Frente Popular eligió la Comisión de validez de las actas parlamentarias, la que procedió de manera arbitraria. Se anularon las actas de ciertas provincias donde la oposición resultó victoriosa, se proclamaron diputados a candidatos amigos vencidos. Se expulsaron de las cortes a varios diputados de las minorías. No se trataba solamente de una ciega pasión sectaria; hacer en la Cámara una Convención, aplastar a la oposición y sujetar al grupo menos exaltado del Frente Popular._





_Desde el momento en que la mayoría de izquierdas pudiera prescindir de él, este grupo no era sino un juguete de las peores locuras. Fue así como las Cortes prepararon dos golpes de estado parlamentarios. Con el primero, se declararon a sí mismas indisolubles durante la duración de mi mandato presidencial. Con el segundo, me revocaron. El último obstáculo estaba descartado en el camino de la anarquía y de todas las violencias de la guerra civil.”_
En marzo se convocó la Comisión de Validación de Actas de las nuevas Cortes y esta procedió libremente a reasignar 11 escaños a las izquierdas, quedando canceladas además las elecciones en Cuenca y en Granada, donde las derechas habían predominado. Estas últimas se volvieron a celebrar, agenciándose el Frente Popular 17 actas, dejando 2 para las derechas, por medio de la violencia y la intimidación más descarada. En este clima de inseguridad, caos, miedo, sometimiento e inexistencia de respeto a la ley alguno, las autoridades provinciales afines al Frente Popular llevaron a cabo actos de coacción y de amenazas, tanto a votantes como candidatos. Borrones, tachaduras, raspaduras, votos fantasma… Por no hablar ya de los asaltos directos a los ayuntamientos, la expulsión de alcaldes y gobernadores civiles, incluso su detención, al más puro _Scuadrismo _del Fascismo Italiano. Pero esto no es lo más grave. Una vez el Frente Popular estuvo afianzado en el poder, implementó rápidamente las medidas necesarias para ir más allá de su programa inicial y avanzar hacia esa “república de nuevo tipo”. La primera de ellas fue la amnistía para los sublevados en 1934, reponiéndoles en sus cargos políticos, civiles y de seguridad. Luego vino la destitución de dudosa legalidad del Presidente Alcalá-Zamora y su sustitución por Azaña. En gran manipulador de la república había caído en su propia trampa y ahora estaba inmerso en un mutismo fantasioso, como en unos meses estaría el mismo Azaña. Resulta que la misma izquierda que había exigido la disolución de las Cortes anteriores y la realización de elecciones ahora declaraba que tal disolución era ilegal, que el Presidente había abusado de sus poderes (y lo había hecho, pero no en esos términos) y que esta constituía su segunda disolución de las dos que le permitía la Constitución, considerando falsamente la primera disolución, la de las Cortes Constituyentes, como una disolución regular, lo que, por su misma naturaleza, no podía ser así. En realidad, la segunda disolución que había dado lugar al Gobierno del Frente Popular era perfectamente legal, aunque caprichosa. Cuando tuvo lugar la votación al respecto, el resultado fue de 188 votos contra 88, con un porcentaje alto de abstención, de manera que la última disolución quedó como la segunda, siendo desde ese momento las Cortes indisolubles para Alcalá-Zamora. No podía desde ese momento arrebatarle el gobierno al Frente Popular disolviéndolas de nuevo y celebrando otras elecciones. La segunda votación se saldó con 238 votos a favor, 5 noes y la abstención del centro y la derecha. Alcalá-Zamora estaba fuera de juego. En esos momentos el coronel Valentín Galarza, el principal coordinador de la UME (Unión Militar Española), una asociación semi-secreta de oficiales militares (y de la que procederían gran parte de los integrantes de la sublevación militar de julio de ese mismo año) le visitó el día 8:
_Hacia las once de hoy me visita un coronel de Estado Mayor. Viene de uniforme, a pedir en nombre del Ejército que en respuesta al golpe de Estado de la Cámara, o, sin el poder legislativo, firme un decreto destituyendo al Gobierno de Azaña y (dé) así más fuerza moral a su inevitable y decidida intervención, que salve al país de la anarquía._



El Presidente se negó y el Ejército, muy dividido, no hizo nada. El 10 de mayo, por 358 frente a 68 compromisarios electos para elegir a su vez al Presidente, Manuel Azaña ocupó el puesto de Alcalá-Zamora. Al salirle mal la jugada de colocar a Prieto como cabeza de Gobierno y consolidar definitivamente su hegemonía por el veto del ala caballerista del PSOE, hubo de nombrar a Santiago Casares Quiroga para el cargo y gobernar a través de él. Quiroga se declaró “beligerante contra el fascismo”, en un extraño discurso para un hombre de estado, teniendo en cuenta que lo más parecido al “fascismo” en España era Falange, que se había estrellado electoralmente consiguiendo tan sólo 44.000 votos en todo el país, el 0´7% del voto popular, quedando fuera del Parlamento, y que por “fascismo” se entendía al conjunto de todas las “derechas”. Tanto es así que el Frente Popular acometió sin dilación su tarea de eliminar a los rivales políticos por medio del nombramiento de militantes políticos como “delegados” especiales para la Policía, consagrando así la politización de las fuerzas del orden en un proceso muy similar, como ha señalado acertadamente Payne, a la política llevada a cabo por Hitler al nombrar a los miembros de las SA y las SS como miembros de la Policía Auxiliar, _Hilfspolizei_, y como tal actuaron durante las elecciones de marzo de 1933, las últimas que tuvieron lugar en Alemania hasta después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. El Gobierno procedió a detenciones ilegales y arbitrarias de miembros de partidos no afines al Frente Popular, en una política que se incrementó durante la guerra pero que ya había comenzado desde antes. Fernando Bosque, gobernador civil de Oviedo, declaró:
_He nombrado delegados del Frente Popular en toda Asturias, los cuales realizaron batidas antifascistas con buen resultado: meten en la cárcel al cura, médicos, secretarios de ayuntamiento y al que sea. Cumplen admirablemente su cometido. Algunos de los delegados son comunistas, e incluso como Fermín López, de Irún, condenados a muerte por su intervención en los sucesos de octubre (…). El de Teverga tiene en la cárcel al telegrafista y al secretario judicial; al primero le hace atender por el día el servicio telegráfico y por la noche lo encarcela. Entre los detenidos figuran dos canónigos de Covadonga._
Y no se quedarían ahí.


----------



## I. de A. (5 Oct 2019)

*3*

*El Golpe de Estado del Frente Popular en las elecciones de 1936 (2º parte)*
Por
Pablo Gea Congosto





FacebookTwitterWhatsAppMeneameTelegramCompartir
Este artículo narra los acontecimientos vividos en España durante los primeros meses de 1936. Esta es la segunda parte, si quieres puedes visitar *aquí* la primera.


*La dictadura del Frente Popular*
El proceso de eliminación de las formaciones políticas de la derecha comenzó con la ilegalización de Falange en marzo y la detención de su cúpula dirigente. Aunque el Tribunal Supremo anuló la ilegalización en junio, el Gobierno directamente ignoró al Tribunal y procedió a más detenciones. De hecho, la anulación de la ilegalización ponía en teoría a los detenidos en la calle. Pero Casares Quiroga empleó sus prerrogativas para evitar que los encarcelados fueran puestos en libertad. En mayo se procedió de manera similar al disolver los sindicatos católicos, y ya en vísperas de la Guerra Civil existía la pretensión de hacer lo mismo con la formación monárquica Renovación Española. A mediados de junio se creó un Tribunal Especial para tratar las responsabilidades penales y civiles de los jueces. Se componía de 5 magistrados del Tribunal Supremo, 6 miembros designados por sorteo de entre las personas con una licenciatura universitaria cualquiera inscritos en una lista, y otros 6 miembros designados también por sorteo entre los presidentes de las asociaciones que estaban inscritas en los censos electorales sociales. Como tenía su sede en Madrid, la mayoría de estas asociaciones era de carácter revolucionario y/o afín al Frente Popular y sus políticas. De esta manera, se yuguló la independencia del Poder Judicial. Manuel Blasco Garzón, ministro de Justicia, explicó: _“Prefiero el honrado juicio de los que no se han perturbado por disquisiciones de tipo jurídico, a la labor netamente técnica; porque en el fondo de todas las conciencias hay, como un manadero de agua viva, aquel sentimiento de la justicia inmanente que está por encima de los doctrinarismos”. _Otras leyes completaron el trabajo, como rebajar a 65 años la edad de jubilación de los magistrados, en el entendimiento de que los de mayor antigüedad serían los más hostiles al Gobierno, y la prejubilación forzosa para los que _“actúen o se produzcan con manifiesta hostilidad a las instituciones políticas que la Constitución consagra”. _Por último, durante la segunda mitad de junio se comenzó a debatir una ley que establecía el cese de todos los magistrados municipales, quedando su sustitución o confirmación a discreción del ministro.





La censura de la prensa y de la libertad de expresión y de reunión se aplicó de forma caprichosa, limitándola hasta el extremo con las formaciones opositoras y dando vía libre para las formaciones integrantes del Frente Popular o afines al mismo, entre otras cosas, bajo el paraguas del Estado de Alarma que, desde febrero, se fue renovando mes tras mes. Las milicias armadas de los partidos que constituían del Frente Popular, especialmente las del PSOE y las MAOC (Milicias Antifascistas Obreras y Campesinas) del PCE gozaron de un estatus de semi-legalidad y de impunidad para perseguir a sus adversarios políticos, en muchos casos, ante la pasividad de las crecientemente politizadas fuerzas de orden público, que hacían caso omiso, cuando no cubrían a o colaboraban con las palizas, los cacheos, los controles de carreteras, los atentados, los arrestos, los robos y las persecuciones. La Iglesia y los católicos también se llevaron su parte cuando, junto con las agresiones, quema de iglesias y expolio del patrimonio que habitualmente sufrían, se añadió la disposición de Francisco Barnés, ministro de Instrucción, el 20 de mayo del cierre de las escuelas católicas independientemente de si podían ser sustituidas por escuelas públicas o no. De esta manera, gran parte de los niños del país quedaron sin escuela al no contar el Gobierno con los recursos suficientes para la creación de escuelas públicas que las sustituyeran.


La Persecución Religiosa no comenzó, pues, con el estallido de la Guerra Civil, sino que la precedió y fue una de las causas de la misma. En palabras de Ranzato: _“(…) Se puede decir que, con la sola excepción de los homicidios, todo el repertorio de actos destructivos y profanadores ya habían sido experimentados, más o menos ampliamente, en el curso de los meses que precedieron al golpe militar, porque no hubo solo iglesias y conventos devastados por las llamas.” _Se trataba de _“una más generalizada voluntad de impedir las más esenciales prácticas de la religión católica”_. No se trataba sólo de quema de iglesias y conventos, destrucción de imágenes y patrimonio histórico o cultural, sino que se llegó a la violación tanto de los tabernáculos como de las hostias consagradas. Por no hablar ya de la profanación de las tumbas. Pero quizá lo más grave de todo fue el deseo expreso de limitar el culto religioso hasta su eliminación, como se desprende de la prohibición de los funerales católicos en algunos lugares o su gravamen impositivo, como en Puebla de Almoradiel o Santa Cruz de Mudela; o la prohibición de la distinción de la cruz en las tumbas católicas por ejemplo en Gerona, y de la celebración de festividades religiosas como la Semana Santa, véase el caso de Albacete, Ávila, Cádiz, Ciudad Real, Granada, Jaén, Pontevedra, Zamora o Palma de Mallorca. Incluso se llegó a la detención del párroco y los directores de la Cofradía de Valenciana en Murcia por orden del alcalde.





A esto debe añadirse la sucesión de huelgas salvajes protagonizadas principalmente por la UGT y la CNT en una estrategia revolucionaria planificada, muy lejos de la pura y justa reivindicación económica, que paralizaron la economía del país durante toda la “primavera trágica”. Las ocupaciones y asalto de propiedades no sólo no eran sancionados, sino que eran legalizados _a posteriori _por las autoridades. Gerald Brenan señaló que _“toda aquella primavera y verano estuvo consagrada a una orgía de huelgas relámpagos. Los hombres abandonaban sus tareas sin previo aviso, pidiendo grandes aumentos de salarios o jornadas de trabajo disparatadamente cortas, así como importantes indemnizaciones por los días que habían pasado en las cárceles (…). El propósito de estas huelgas era por supuesto puramente político: amedrantar y desanimar a la clase media y alentar a los trabajadores con la esperanza de la victoria que se aproximaba. Todos los negocios empezaron a perder dinero. El colapso económico era inminente.”_ Con el sistema económico agrario al borde de la bancarrota, el Gobierno no tuvo mejor idea que llevar a Cortes a finales de junio una ley que anulaba los efectos de la desamortización civil que se había llevado a cabo durante el siglo XIX, de manera que tales bienes sería expropiados y “volverían” a manos de Estado. El ministro de Agricultura Ruiz Funes aseguró: _“Aunque nosotros hayamos decretado la libertad del mercado del trigo, no quiere decir esto que tengamos una aspiración económica de tipo liberal, y mucho menos en lo que afecta a la economía agraria. En el momento actual toda ordenación de la economía agraria tiene que venir impuesta por una acción intervencionista del Estado”_. Cuando los terratenientes comenzaron a huir, el ministro de Gobernación dijo a los gobernadores civiles el 22 de mayo que fueran restrictivos en los criterios que empleaban para emitir pasaportes, de forma que se evitase que la gente huyese al extranjero, en lo que un crítico en las Cortes señaló certeramente como _“obligarles a permanecer en los respectivos pueblos, sentando la novísima teoría de Derecho de invertir los destierros y deportaciones, haciéndoles de fuera a dentro”_. Más leña al fuego se añadió al aprobarse una nueva ley de Reforma Agraria mucho más radical que la anterior que permitía _“la expropiación total de tierras por “utilidad social” sin ninguna excepción territorial, sin limitaciones de extensión y con independencia de si los propietarios participaban o no en el cultivo de la tierra.” 




_
La situación era tal que en vísperas de la sublevación militar del 17 de julio se habían producido un mínimo de 273 y un máximo de 454 víctimas mortales. Ante esto, incluso alguno de entre los propios republicanos concluyó que la única solución pasaba por una suerte de “dictadura legalitaria republicana”, entre ellos Sánchez Albornoz, Sánchez Román o Martínez Barrio. Maura exigió una “dictadura nacional republicana”:


_La dictadura que España requiere hoy es una dictadura nacional, apoyada en zonas extensas de sus clases sociales, que llegue desde la obrera socialista no partidaria de la vía revolucionaria hasta la burguesía conservadora que haya llegado ya al convencimiento de que ha sonado la hora del sacrificio y del renunciamiento en aras de una justicia social efectiva que haga posible la paz entre los españoles._


----------



## I. de A. (5 Oct 2019)

*y 4

Revolución y sublevación militar*
Las fuerzas revolucionarias no tenían la misma idea, al menos, en cuanto al carácter de la “necesaria” dictadura. Desde el PSOE de la mano de Largo Caballero y Luis Araquistáin se perseguía la táctica leninista de la guerra civil abierta. Su propósito era empeorar la situación social para iniciar un proceso revolucionario -que, de hecho, ya se estaba produciendo- de manera tal que el gobierno de la “izquierda burguesa” diese paso a un gobierno socialista revolucionario, la Dictadura del Proletariado y, por medio de una corta guerra civil en la que sin duda ellos se alzarían con la victoria, eliminar violentamente a sus adversarios para consolidar un régimen de partido único. Fomentar, pues, una rebelión militar estaba entre sus prioridades fundamentales. El 15 de julio dijo Largo Caballero en el periódico _Claridad_: _“¿No quieren este Gobierno? Pues que se sustituya por un Gobierno dictatorial de izquierdas. ¿No quieren el estado de alarma? Pues que haya guerra civil a fondo”_. Araquistáin lo tenía claro cuando escribió a su mujer tras el asesinato de Calvo Sotelo _“o viene nuestra dictadura o la otra”_. Desde el PCE, la última fuerza política de la izquierda en aceptar la República y una de las más desleales a ella e instrumento de la política exterior de la Unión Soviética, el fin era el mismo. Su estrategia, en cambio, a la que le costó mucho adaptarse, venía dictada desde Moscú: participar en una alianza política con el poder del Estado “legal” y, a través de ella, eliminar a los rivales políticos, llegar a la “república de nuevo tipo”, paso previo a su dictadura de partido único. De esta forma, el PCE trabajó precisamente para evitar una guerra civil, al menos en ese momento, pues un acontecimiento de esa naturaleza habría dado al traste con sus planes. La idea era una toma de poder “incruenta” tal como los Nazis habían hecho en Alemania, para luego implantar su propio régimen. No en vano, el mismo 17 de julio, horas antes del estallido de la guerra civil, Dimitrov y Manuilski, agentes del Comintern, enviaron un telegrama al politburó del PCE insistiendo precisamente en esto. Unidad del Frente Popular, aceleración en la construcción del régimen, utilización de los poderes públicos para eliminar a los adversarios, creación de un “tribunal de urgencia” para acabar con “las derechas” y confiscar sus propiedades, y expandir la Alianza Obrera. Las MAOC serían el germen del futuro “Ejército Rojo”. Los anarquistas, encuadrados en la CNT y la FAI continuaron con la estrategia terrorista y subversiva que habían estado implementado desde los inicios mismos de la República. _El Sindicalista _tradujo adecuadamente esta visión al declarar que _“una vez aniquilada la reacción” _había que _“derrocar por la subversión o la evolución el régimen capitalista”_, o sea, la República. Había que defenderla transitoriamente contra la “reacción”, si se daba el caso, _“como una mal menor”_, una suerte de _“punto de arranque”_, preparándose para _“la lucha definitiva”.




_
En estas tuvo lugar el asesinato de José Calvo Sotelo. No es que los líderes de la Derecha, ya fuera la legalista de Gil Robles o la radical del propio Calvo Sotelo, no se oliesen que algo así podía acabar pasando. Había amenazas de muerte de por medio. El 15 de abril José Díaz Ramos, Secretario General del PCE, contestó a una intervención de Jose María Gil Robles, líder de la CEDA, que _“no puedo asegurar cómo va a morir el señor Gil Robles, pero sí puedo afirmar que si se cumple la justicia del pueblo morirá con los zapatos puestos”_. Ante las protestas que tal comentario generaron, la igualmente comunista Dolores Ibárruri apostilló: _“Si os molesta eso, le quitaremos los zapatos y le pondremos las botas.” _Más tarde, el 16 de junio, incluso el mismo Presidente del Consejo de Ministros llegó a contestar a Calvo Sotelo tras decir que si por “Estado Integral” se entendía un “Estado Fascista”, él se declaraba “fascista”, que _“después de lo que ha dicho su señoría ante el Parlamento, de cualquier cosa que pudiera ocurrir, que no ocurrirá, haré responsable ante el país a su señoría”_. Y así fue. Tras el asesinato el 12 de julio del oficial de la Guardia de Asalto José Castillo, sublevado en 1934, militante de la UMRA (Unión Militar Republicana Antifascista, equivalente de izquierdas de la UME), instructor de las MAOC comunistas y repuesto en sus cargos por del Gobierno, en la madrugada del 13 José Calvo Sotelo fue sacado de su domicilio en Madrid y asesinado por dos tiros en la nuca. Su cadáver apareció aquella mañana en el cementerio de La Almudena. Los responsables fueron Guardias de Asalto procedentes del Cuartel de Pontejos, donde aquella noche se hallaban allí guardias civiles de izquierda, miembros de otras unidades policiales también de izquierdas y militantes de los partidos socialista y comunista, en una muestra más de la politización de las fuerzas del orden.


La escuadra que asesinó la líder derechista estaba dirigida por el capitán de la Guardia Civil Fernando Condés (que había participado también en la insurrección de 1934) y compuesta por policías, guardias de asalto y activistas de izquierda. Tanto es así que quien descargó los dos tiros en la nuca, Luis Cuenca, era un militante socialista que había realizado funciones de policía auxiliar durante las elecciones fraudulentas de Cuenca y guardaespaldas de Indalecio Prieto, uno de los líderes del PSOE. Los socialistas prietistas fueron los principales implicados en el crimen, razón por la cual el propio Prieto y sus correligionarios fueron los primeros en ser informados, lo que viene a probar que la violencia política no era sólo cosa de los bolchevizados caballeristas, sino que fue ampliamente practicada también por los “moderados”. Ni estos ni el Gobierno castigaron a los responsables ni ofrecieron indicio alguno de querer acabar con la grave situación. Condés fue escondido en casa de Margarita Nelken, diputada socialista y después miembro del PCE, que además había exigido en las Cortes más desorden y violencia callejera. El Gobierno respondió con más detenciones de derechistas, y cuando el juez de instrucción Ursicino Gómez Carbajo inició una investigación y llevó a cabo interrogatorios de guardias de asalto, no se lo pensó dos veces y le apartó del caso. La investigación fue cerrada y todos los implicados puestos en libertad. Condés y Cuenca recibieron como premio puestos de rango superior en las nuevas milicias creadas.





Esa misma mañana, el PCE, siguiendo instrucciones Mosú, aprovechó el suceso para avanzar hacia la “república de nuevo tipo” y sus diputados entregaron un borrador legislativo que merece la pena citarse:

_Artículo 1.º: Serán disueltas todas las organizaciones de carácter reaccionario o fascista, tales como Falange Española, CEDA, Derecha Regional Valenciana y las que, por sus características, sean afines a estas, y confiscados los bienes muebles e inmuebles de tales organizaciones, de sus dirigentes e inspiradores._
_Artículo 2.º: Serán encarceladas y procesadas sin fianza todas aquellas personas conocidas por sus actividades reaccionarias, fascistas y antirrepublicanas._
_Artículo 3.º: Serán confiscados por el Gobierno los diarios El Debate, Ya, Informaciones y ABC, y toda la prensa reaccionaria de las provincias._
Pues bien, una vez entablada la guerra civil, esto es lo que se haría en la zona bajo control del Frente Popular. No fue, como se ha visto, una simple consecuencia de la sublevación militar, sino una política deliberada por parte de los partidos que componían y apoyaban al Frente Popular planificada y calculando los tiempos, que sólo dicha insurrección logró acelerar o, en todo caso, precipitar. Fue la gota que colmó el vaso. La conspiración militar dirigida por el republicano Mola que apenas si había avanzado y contaba con apoyos, dio un vuelco fundamental cuando numerosos sectores del Ejército y de la sociedad civil decidieron apoyarla ante lo que veían como un desastre inminente. Contrariamente a la versión extendida, esta conspiración no pretendía, al menos al inicio, traer un régimen revolucionario fascista o una reacción ultraderechista. En una reunión que tuvo lugar el 8 de marzo y en la que participó Franco, se acordó llevar adelante la rebelión sólo en tres casos: formación de un Gobierno de Largo Caballero, una situación de anarquía generalizada o el estallido de una insurrección revolucionaria. Y no, como sostiene el mito, el deseo de acabar con la democracia y las reformas. Basta echar un vistazo al memorándum de Mola del 5 de junio, titulado _“El Directorio y su obra inicial” _para percatarse de ello: _EL DIRECTORIO se comprometería durante su gestión a no cambiar el régimen republicano, mantener en todo las reivindicaciones obreras legalmente logradas (…)”_. Se trataba esencialmente de un programa “apolítico”, no escorado ni a izquierda ni a derecha, que contemplaba suspender la Constitución de 1931 aunque respetar la legislación previa a febrero de 1936, crear unas Cortes Constituyentes elegidas por un sufragio del que sólo quedarían excluidos los analfabetos y los delincuentes. Se mantendría separación entre Iglesia y Estado, el respeto a todas las religiones y la libertad de cultos. Planteaba incluso el establecimiento de comisiones regionales para solucionar la cuestión agraria, fomentando la pequeña propiedad y permitiendo la explotación colectiva donde esta fuese posible. Es más, en el bando proclamado en Melilla, declarando el Estado de Guerra en Marruecos, en la tarde del 17 de Julio, por el general Francisco Franco, se declaraba: _“Se trata de restablecer el imperio del orden dentro de la República, no solamente en sus apariencias y signos exteriores, sino también en su misma esencia”_.




Los más curioso de todo es que el principal ganador del Golpe de Estado del Frente Popular, Franco, que aprovechó la adulteración de la naturaleza inicial de la sublevación por las fuerzas conservadoras, radicales y reaccionarias que la apoyaron desde el primer momento y que daría lugar a una siniestra y cruel dictadura de 39 años, mantuvo su lealtad a la “legalidad” hasta casi el último momento. El día 12 de julio envió un mensaje cifrado a Mola, _“geografía poco extensa”_, que venía a significar que no estaba preparado para participar. Los sucesos del día 13 lo cambiaron todo para él. El 23 de junio había escrito, en un gesto insólito viniendo de quien venía, una carta a Casares Quiroga en la que advertía al Presidente del Consejo de Ministros de los peligros de la situación en ese momento y del ruido de sables en los cuarteles, instándole a modificar el curso de los acontecimientos cuanto antes. No era esta la actitud de un reaccionario empedernido deseoso de destruir la “democracia” a cualquier precio. Mola mismo no las tenía todas consigo en la víspera de la sublevación, y existen indicios de que intentó llegar a una solución de compromiso con el Gobierno, pese a que la idea que vertebraba la rebelión consistía en una breve contienda que se solucionaría en pocas semanas hasta llegar a Madrid. No se trataba de un “golpe de Estado” al uso, sino más bien de una sublevación militar generalizada con el propósito no sólo de derribar al Gobierno, sino de garantizar el control militar sobre todo el país. Cuando estallaron las hostilidades, no había vuelta atrás. La idea del Gobierno era similar, aunque a la inversa. Esperaba la sublevación y apenas hizo nada para evitarla, puesto que su intención era que esta tuviera lugar para poder aplastarla fácilmente y así acelerar la construcción de la “república de nuevo tipo”. Según las memorias de Largo Caballero, Casares Quiroga dijo: _“Si se rebelan, les pasará igual que el 10 de agosto de 1932. ¡Si precisamente yo lo que quiero es que salgan a la calle para acabar con ellos! (…) ¿Pero ustedes le temen a Queipo de Llano…? ¿No saben que Queipo no es más que un imbécil? Además, ¿qué va a hacer? ¡Cómo no subleve a los carabineros, en la frontera! Lo único que tiene es el despecho porque le hemos destituido a su consuegro”_. Ironías de la Historia, aunque los bombardeos sublevados son los que han pasado al imaginario colectivo, no está de más recordar que los primeros aviones en bombardear poblaciones civiles fueron los de Casares Quiroga, cuando lanzaron su carga sobre un cuartel en Dar Riffen y se trató de acertar en la Alta Comisaría de Tetuán.





Para finalizar, volvemos al principio para recordar datos: La Coruña, Orense, Cáceres, Málaga, Jaén, Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Granada, Cuenca… El 10% del total de escaños, alrededor de 50, fueron manipulados. La Derecha y el Centro, que en numerosas ocasiones acudieron a la competencia electoral unidos, se impusieron por 700.000 votos. El motivo del apoyo que recibió la sublevación, más allá de los elementos más radicalizados, bien puede resumirse en las palabras que el jefe provincial de los agrarios en Valencia dirigió al exministro José María Cid el 13 de julio de 1936: _“en el Frente Popular todos somos iguales: reaccionarios o fascistas. _(Para esa gente) _mis amigos y yo somos también fascistas y de nada sirve que a partido republicano perteneciera yo antes del advenimiento de la República ni que candidato una vez, y triunfante otra, las dos veces fuera a las elecciones a título declaradamente republicano: yo también soy fascista (…). En estas condiciones, ¿cree usted que es posible convivir con una gente que en cada momento y en cada acto niega el derecho a la convivencia a los demás? (…) Yo creo que no; creo que en el Parlamento no hay nada que hacer”_.


Ha sido largo, lo sé. Pero entiendo que es preciso que esto se diga y se publique en medios independientes no sujetos a imperativos ideológicos o a manipulaciones del Poder. El PSOE, PODEMOS, Izquierda Unida y una rica multiplicidad de formaciones se identifican con el Frente Popular y sus aliados. Algo tan grave como identificarse con el Franquismo. Hay que hablar fuerte, alto y claro, con el rigor que los datos proporcionan y la seguridad que proporciona ese conocimiento. La Historia es la que es, y si está sujeta a alteraciones, es sólo a las que establezcan los historiadores en sus investigaciones, no los políticos en sus distorsiones y en la imposición de leyes totalitarias que lo que buscan es imponer una visión inquisitorial y obligar a los ciudadanos libres a asumir la versión de los hechos que convenga. La Guerra Civil terminó hace 78 años. Algunos parece que no se han dado cuenta. Cuidémonos de los partidos y _lobbies_ revanchistas, especialmente de los que siguen hablando de bandos y divisiones. Porque nos llevarán al conflicto. Al desastre. A la Guerra.


Un artículo de *Pablo Gea Congosto*.


----------



## I. de A. (5 Oct 2019)

*1*



Portada
Citas
Documentos
Imágenes
Los Hechos
Carteles
Videos
Recomendamos
Comentarios


Cuando mataron a Calvo Sotelo
El relato de la detención de Calvo Sotelo



*CITAS SOBRE LA II REPÚBLICA*




CUANDO MATARON A CALVO SOTELO


*Manuel Azaña*





Fue un importante líder republicano, participó en el pacto de San Sebastián, fue presidente de la II República (1931, 1936-1939) diputado en Cortes, ministro de guerra (1931-1933), líder de varios partidos republicanos y presidente del Consejo de Ministros de España (1931-1933). Su papel en el advenimiento de la república y en sus consecuencias fue importantísimo.

*“Lo de Sanjurjo* _[El golpe de estado del General Sanjurjo en 1932]_ *lo supe y pude haberlo evitado; pero preferí verlo fracasar”.*

- 23-2-1936. H. Thomas; _La guerra civil española_; 1961; pág. 190.

*"La guerra está perdida; pero si por milagro la ganáramos, en el primer barco que saliera de España tendríamos que salir los republicanos, si nos dejaban".*

- Entrevista a Claudio Sánchez Albornoz, por Carmen Sarmiento (Buenos Aires, 1976, última entrevista en el exilio antes de regresar a España)-

*"No quiero ser presidente de una República de asesinos"* (en referencia a las sacas de presos de la carcel Modelo de Madrid).

- Entrevista a Claudio Sánchez Albornoz, por Carmen Sarmiento (Buenos Aires, 1976, última entrevista en el exilio antes de regresar a España)-

_*"...Cuando empezó la guerra, cada ciudad, cada provincia quiso hacer su guerra particular. Barcelona quiso conquistar las Baleares y Aragón, para formar con la gloria de la conquista, como si operase sobre territorio extranjero, la gran Cataluña. Vasconia quería conquistar Navarra; Oviedo, León; Málaga y Almería quisieron conquistar Granada; Valencia, Teruel; Cartagena, Córdoba. Y así otros. Los diputados iban al Ministerio de la Guerra a pedir un avión para su distrito, "que estaba muy abandonado", como antes pedían una estafeta o una escuela. ¡Y a veces se lo daban! En el fondo, provincianismo fatuo, ignorancia, frivolidad de la mente española, sin excluir en ciertos casos doblez, codicia, deslealtad, cobarde altanería delante del Estado inerme, inconsciencia, traición. La Generalidad se ha alzado con todo. El improvisado gobierno vasco hace política internacional. En Valencia, comistrajos y enjunques de todos conocidos, partearon un gobiernito. En Aragón surge otro, y en Santander, con ministro de Asuntos Exteriores y todo. ¡Pues si es en el ejercito! Nadie quería rehacerlo, excepto unas cuantas personas, que no fueron oídas. Cada partido, cada provincia, cada sindical, ha querido tener su ejército. En las columnas de combatientes, los batallones de un grupo no congeniaban con los de otro, se hacían daño, se arrebataban víveres, las municiones..."*_

- AZAÑA, Manuel; Velada en Benicarló (1937); p. 96.

_*"En Valencia, todos los pueblos armados montaban grandes guardias, entorpecían el tránsito, consumían paellas, pero los hombres con fusil no iban al frente cuando estaba a quinientos kilómetros. Se reservaban para defender su tierra. Los catalanes en Aragón han hecho estragos. Peticiones de Aragón han llegado al gobierno para que se lleve de allí las columnas catalanas. He oído decir a uno de los improvisados representantes aragoneses que no estaba dispuesto a consentir que Aragón fuese "presa de guerra".... En los talleres, incluso en los de guerra, predominaba el espíritu sindical. Prieto ha hecho público que mientras en Madrid no había aviones de caza, los obreros del taller de reparación de Los Alcázares se negaban a prolongar la jornada y trabajar los domingos....Después del cañoneo sobre Elizalde, en Barcelona, no quieren trabajar de noche. Valencia estuvo a punto de recibir a tiros al gobierno cuando se fue de Madrid. Les molestaba su presencia porque temían que atrajese los bombardeos. Hasta entonces no habían sentido la guerra. Reciben mal a los refugiados porque consumen víveres. No piensan que están en pie gracias a Madrid".*_

- AZAÑA, Manuel; _Velada en Benicarló_ (1937); p. 82.

*"...había gobiernitos de cabecillas independientes en Puigcerdá, La Seo, Lérida, Fraga, Hospitalet, Port de la Selva, etc. Debajo de eso, la gente común, el vecindario pacífico, suspirando por un general que mande, y que se lleve la autonomía, el orden público, la FAI en el mismo escobazo".*

- AZAÑA, Manuel; _Diarios Completos_; Barcelona (2004); p. 943.

_*"Por encima de la Constitución está la República y, aún más alta, se alza la Revolución".*_

- Manuel Azaña; Diario _El Sol_; 17-IV-1934.

*"Unas gotas de sangre generosa regaron el suelo de la República y la República fructificó [refiriéndose a los sublevados de Jaca en 1930]. Antes que la República convertida en sayones del fascismo o del monarquismo [...] preferimos cualquier catástrofe, aunque nos toque perder [Ante el golpe de estado socialista de 1934]".*

-Manuel Azaña; 1 de julio de 1934; AZAÑA, M; Mi rebelión en Barcelona; Madrid; 1935; p. 35.

*Niceto Alcalá-Zamora*





Fue presidente del Gobierno de la II república desde 1931 hasta el inicio de la guerra en 1936. Se unió al pacto de San Sebastián para conspirar contra Alfonso XIII y lideró el ala conservadora dentro de los republicanos.


*"…el Frente Popular eligió la Comisión de validez de las actas parlamentarias, la que procedió de una manera arbitraria. Se anularon todas las actas de ciertas provincias donde la oposición resultó victoriosa; se proclamaron diputados a candidatos amigos vencidos. Se expulsaron de las Cortes a varios diputados de las minorías […] Fue así que las Cortes prepararon dos golpes de estado parlamentarios. Con el primero, se declararon a sí mismas indisolubles durante la duración del mandato presidencial. Con el segundo me revocaron. El último obstáculo estaba descartado en el camino de la anarquía y de todas las violencias de la guerra civil".*

-ALCALÁ-ZAMORA, N; «_Los caminos del Frente Popular_», Journal de Genéve (17 enero de 1937)-

*"[Sobre las elecciones de febrero de 1936] Desde el 17 de febrero, incluso desde la noche del 16, el Frente Popular, sin esperar el fin del recuento del escrutinio y la proclamación de los resultados, lo que debería haber tenido ante las Juntas Provinciales del Censo en el jueves 20, desencadenó en la calle la ofensiva del desorden: reclamó el Poder por medio de la violencia. Crisis; algunos gobernadores civiles dimitieron. A instigación de dirigentes irresponsables, la muchedumbre se apoderó de los documentos electorales; en muchas localidades los resultados pudieron ser falsificados".*

-ALCALÁ-ZAMORA, N; «_Los caminos del Frente Popular_», Journal de Genéve (17 enero de 1937)-

*"[Las cortes republicanas de 1931] …adolecían de un grave defecto, el mayor sin duda para una Asamblea representativa: que no lo eran, como cabal ni aproximada coincidencia de la estable, verdadera y permanente opinión española*".

- ALCALÁ-ZAMORA, N; "_Los defectos de la constitución de 1931_", Madrid, 1936, p. 14-.

*"La Constitución se dictó, efectivamente, o se planeó, sin mirar a esa realidad nacional [...] Se procuró legislar obedeciendo a teorías, sentimientos e intereses de partido, sin pensar en esa realidad de convivencia patria, sin cuidarse apenas de que se legislaba para España".*

- ALCALÁ-ZAMORA, N; "_Los defectos de la constitución de 1931_", Madrid, 1936, p. 14-.

*"Se hizo una Constitución que invitaba a la guerra civil".*

- ALCALÁ-ZAMORA, N; "_Los defectos de la constitución de 1931_", Madrid, 1936, p. 14-.
«Los defectos de la constitución de 1931»(Madrid, 1936) p. 14 -.

*Gregorio Marañón*





Fue un médico y filósofo muy importante. Apoyó, junto a Ramón Pérez de Ayala y Ortega y Gasset el pacto de San Sebastián (les conocían como los tres "_Padres espirituales de la República_"). Tras el advenimiento de la república se desengañó de ella muy pronto. Una vez empezada la guerra firmó un manifiesto de apoyo a la misma pero, en cuanto pudo, se escapó a Francia y se retractó de manera muy enérgica.



*"Tenemos tal fe en que la causa nacional es la causa de España, que la mantendría con todas sus consecuencias[…] Que la España roja que hoy todavía lucha, es, en su sentido político, total y absolutamente comunista, no lo podrá dudar nadie que haya vivido allí sólo unas horas [...] Aunque en el lado rojo no hubiera un sólo soldado ni un sólo fusil moscovita, sería igual: la España roja es espiritualmente comunista roja. En el lado nacional, aunque hubiera millones de italianos y alemanes, el espíritu de la gente sería infinitamente español, más español que nunca. De esta absoluta y terminante verdad depende la fuerza de uno de los dos bandos y la debilidad del otro. Si el lema de “¡Arriba España!” lo hubieran adoptado los del bando de enfrente, el tanto por ciento de sus probabilidades de triunfar hubiera sido, por este simple hecho, infinitamente mayor".*

_-_ MARAÑÓN, Gregorio; _Liberalismo y Comunismo; punto VII; Revue de París;_ 15 de diciembre de 1937.


_*"¡Qué gentes!*_ *[el Frente Popular]* _*Todo es en ellos latrocinio, locura, estupidez. Han hecho, hasta el final, una revolución en nombre de Caco y de caca".*_

*-* RUBIO Cabeza, "_Los intelectuales españoles y el 18 de julio_", 1975, Ediciones Acervo, p. 64.

*"Bestial infamia de esta gentuza inmunda [el Frente Popular]".*

*-* RUBIO Cabeza, "_Los intelectuales españoles y el 18 de julio_", 1975, Ediciones Acervo, p. 64.

*"Esta gentuza tan inmunda [el Frente Popular] ¡qué asco!".*

*-* RUBIO Cabeza, "_Los intelectuales españoles y el 18 de julio_", 1975, Ediciones Acervo, p. 64.

*"Tendremos que estar varios años maldiciendo la estupidez y la canallería de estos cretinos criminales [el Frente Popular], y aún no habremos acabado. ¿Cómo poner peros, aunque los haya, a los del otro lado?".*

*-* RUBIO Cabeza, "_Los intelectuales españoles y el 18 de julio_", 1975, Ediciones Acervo, p. 64.

*"Horroriza pensar que esta cuadrilla [el FrentePopular] hubiera podido hacerse dueña de España. Sin quererlo siento que estoy lleno de resquicios por donde me entra el odio, que nunca conocí, y aún es mayor mi dolor por haber sido amigo de tales escarabajos".*

*-* RUBIO Cabeza, "_Los intelectuales españoles y el 18 de julio_", 1975, Ediciones Acervo, p. 64.

*"Constitución [la de 1932] lamentable, sin pies ni cabeza, ni el resto de materia orgánica que suele haber entre pies y cabeza".*

- MARAÑÓN, Gregorio; _Diario Luz_, 16 de julio de 1932.

_*"Mientras en Madrid los comunistas y sus afines obligaban, bajo las más graves amenazas, a escritores y profesores a firmar manifiestos, a hablar por radio, etc., cómodamente sentados en sus despachos o en sus clubs, exentos de toda presión, algunos de los principales escritores ingleses firmaban otro manifiesto donde se garantizaba que esos comunistas y sus afines eran los defensores de la libertad. Hace unos días, Albert Einstein se ha creído con 'derecho' a opinar sobre la guerra civil española y tomar posición ante ella. Ahora bien, Albert Einstein usufructúa una ignorancia radical sobre lo que ha pasado en España ahora, hace siglos y siempre".*_

- ORTEGA y Gasset, José; _La rebelión de las masas_, Madrid: Espasa-Calpe, 1972, p. 167.

_*"Mas lo que no admite duda es que las profecías de las derechas extremas o monárquicas que se oponían a la República se realizaron por completo: desorden continuo, huelgas inmotivadas, quema de conventos, persecución religiosa, exclusión del poder de los liberales que habían patrocinado el movimiento (…), negativa a admitir en la normalidad a las gentes de derecha que de buena fe acataron el régimen".
*
-_ MARAÑÓN, Gregorio; _Liberalismo y Comunismo; punto III; Revue de París;_ 15 de diciembre de 1937.

*“La sublevación de Asturias en octubre de 1934 fue un intento en regla de ejecución del plan comunista de conquistar a España. [...] El movimiento comunista de Asturias fracasó por puro milagro. Pero dos años después tuvo su segundo y formidable intento.”
*
_-_ MARAÑÓN, Gregorio; _Liberalismo y Comunismo; punto IV; Revue de París;_ 15 de diciembre de 1937.


----------



## I. de A. (5 Oct 2019)

*2

Largo Caballero*





Fue uno de los líderes indiscutibles del Partido Socialista desde antes del advenimiento de la república, y representante del ala más dura del mismo. Fue apodado el "_Lenin español_", participó a título personal en el Pacto de San Sebastián y fue el responsable del golpe de estado de 1934 contra la república y de la bolchevización del PSOE. Durante la guerra fue nombrado presidente del gobierno, pero fue destituído por ser poco maleable a los ojos de Moscú.



_*"El jefe de Acción Popular decía en un discurso a los católicos que los socialistas admitimos la democracia cuando nos conviene, pero cuando no nos conviene tomamos por el camino más corto. Pues bien; yo tengo que decir con franqueza que es verdad. Si la legalidad no nos sirve, si impide nuestro avance, daremos de lado a la democracia burguesa e iremos a la conquista revolucionaria del Poder".*_

- CABALLERO, Largo; _"Crítica marxista de la bolchevización del Partido Socialista_"; (1930-1936). Madrid, 1936, p. 121.

*"La clase obrera debe adueñarse del poder político, convencida de que la democracia es incompatible con el socialismo, y como el que tiene el poder no ha de entregarlo voluntariamente, por eso hay que ir a la revolución".*

- Mitin en Linares el 20 de enero de 1936, vía revista _Revue_ de París, diciembre de 1937.

*"Si los socialistas son derrotados en las urnas, irán a la violencia, pues antes que el fascismo preferimos la anarquía y el caos".*

- 10 de febrero de 1936, en el Cinema Europa, vía revista _Revue_ de París, diciembre de 1937.

_*"Nuestro partido, es ideológicamente, tácticamente, un partido revolucionario*_ *[...]* _*cree que debe desaparecer este régimen".*_

- 1 de octubre de 1936, en el Cinema Europa vía ALCALÁ-ZAMORA, N; _Memorias_; Madrid; Planeta; 1998; p. 243.

_*"En esta acción nos lo jugamos todo y debemos hallarnos dispuestos a vencer o morir. Nadie espere triunfar en un día en un movimiento que tiene todos los caracteres de una guerra civil".*_

- Febrero de 1934, Instrucciones del Comité Nacional Revolucionario. Escritos de la República. Notas históricas de la guerra en España (1917 - 1940). Madrid, 1985, pp. 95 y 98. /p. 22/.

*"Cada pueblo tiene que hacerse a la idea de que tiene que ser un firme sostén de la insurrección. El triunfo del movimiento descansará en la extensión que alcance y en la violencia con que se produzca, más el tesón con que se defienda. En esta acción nos lo jugamos todo y debemos hallarnos dispuestos a vencer o morir. Una vez empezada la insurrección no es posible retroceder".*

- Febrero de 1934, Instrucciones del Comité Nacional Revolucionario. "Escritos de la República". Notas históricas de la guerra en España. pp. 92 a 102.

*"Se prohíbe sacar copias de estas instrucciones. Quemad estas instrucciones tan pronto os hayáis enterado".*

- Febrero de 1934, Instrucciones del Comité Nacional Revolucionario. "Escritos de la República". Notas históricas de la guerra en España. pp. 92 a 102.

_*"No creemos en la democracia como valor absoluto. Tampoco creemos en la libertad".*_

- Verano de 1934 en Ginebra. M. Martínez Aguiar, "_¿A dónde va el Estado español?_", Madrid, p.135.

_*"La transformación total del país no se puede hacer echando simplemente papeletas en las urnas… estamos ya hartos de ensayos de democracia; que se implante en el país nuestra democracia".*_

- Madrid, 1936, en el Cinema Europa. CABALLERO, Largo; Crítica marxista de la bolchevización delPartido Socialista (1930-1936)".

*"Si no nos permiten conquistar el poder con arreglo a la Constitución… tendremos que conquistarlo de otra manera".*

- Febrero 1933 "Escritos de la República"; Pablo Iglesias, 1985, p.34-5

_*"En España, afortunadamente, no existe peligro de fascismo".
*_
- Organización Internacional del Trabajo, 1933. A. de Blas "_El socialismo radical en la Segunda República_", Júcar, Madrid, 1978, p.118.

*"No es así como lo entendemos. La dictadura del proletariado no es el poder de un individuo, sino del partido político expresión de la masa obrera, que quiere tener en sus manos todos los resortes del Estado, absolutamente todos, para poder realizar una obra de Gobierno socialista".*

- Largo Caballero; Revista «_El Socialista_», 15-11-1933. p.2

*"Cuando el Frente Popular se derrumbe, como se derrumbará sin duda, el triunfo del proletariado será indiscutible. Entonces estableceremos la dictadura del proletariado, lo que [...] quiere decir la represión [...] de las clases capitalistas y burguesas".*

- Largo Caballero; Revista _"El Socialista"_; 26-V-1936. Transcripción del discurso del 24 de mayo en Cádiz.

_*"La lógica histórica aconseja*_ *[...]* _*soluciones más drásticas*_ *[...]*_*Si el estado de alarma no puede someter a las derechas, venga, cuanto antes, la dictadura del Frente Popular. Es la consecuencia lógica e histórica del discurso de Gil Robles. Dictadura por dictadura, la de las izquierdas ¿No quiere el gobierno? Pues sustitúyale un Gobierno dictatorial de izquierdas*_ *[...]* _*¿No quiere la paz civil? Pues sea la guerra civil a fondo*_ *[...]* _*Todo menos un retorno de las derechas".*_

- Largo Caballero; _Claridad_, editorial 16-VI-1936.

*"La democracia es solo el primer paso hacia la consecución de la dictadura del proletariado. Que nadie dude que el poder será nuestro, por las buenas o por las malas. [...] Quiero decirles a las derechas que si triunfamos colaboraremos con nuestros aliados; pero si triunfan las derechas nuestra labor habrá de ser doble, colaborar con nuestros aliados dentro de la legalidad, pero tendremos que ir a la Guerra Civil declarada. Que no digan que nosotros decimos las cosas por decirlas, que nosotros lo realizamos".*

- Largo Caballero; _El Liberal_; Bilbao; 20-I-1936.

_*"Hay que apoderarse del poder político; pero la revolución se hace violentamente: luchando, y no con discursos".*_

- Largo Caballero; Congreso de las Juventudes Socialistas (abril de 1934); R. Calaf Masachs; _Revolución del 34 en Asturias_; Fundación José Barreiro; 1984 (Oviedo); p. 57.

*"Me declaro culpable ante mi conciencia, ante el Partido Socialista y ante España entera de mi participación en el movimiento revolucionario de 1934. Lo declaro como culpa, como pecado, no como gloria. Estoy exento de responsabilidad en la génesis de aquel movimiento, pero la tengo plena en su preparación y desarrollo. Por mandato de la minoría socialista, hube yo de anunciarlo sin rebozo desde mi escaño en el Parlamento. Y yo acepté misiones que otros rehuyeron, porque tras ellas asomaba, no sólo el riesgo de perder la libertad, sino el de perder la honra".*

- Largo Caballero, conferencia en el Círculo Cultural Pablo Iglesias, Ciudad de México, 1 de mayo de 1942.

*"En las elecciones de abril [de 1931], los socialistas renunciaron a vengarse de sus enemigos y respetaron vidas y haciendas; que no esperen esa generosidad en nuestro próximo triunfo. La generosidad no es arma buena. La consolidación de un régimen exige hechos que repugnan, pero que luego justifica la Historia".*

- CABALLERO, Largo; _Discursos a los trabajadores;_ Barcelona; Fontamara, 1979, p.151-2.

*"Vamos a la Revolución social. ¿Como? (una voz del público: como en Rusia) No nos asusta eso… Habrá que expropiar a la burguesía por la violencia".*

- De COCA, M; _Anticaballero_; Madrid; Centro; 1975; p.85 y ss.

_*"Tenemos que recorrer un periodo de transición hasta el socialismo integral, y ese período es la dictadura del proletariado, hacia la cual vamos. Había que 'preparar la ofensiva socialista'".*_

- TUÑÓN DE LARA, M; _La crisis del estado: dictadura, República, guerra (1923-1939)_; Barcelona; Labor; 1986; p. 129,170.

*"Se dirá: ¡Ah ésa es la dictadura del proletariado! Pero ¿es que vivimos en una democracia? Pues ¿qué hay hoy, más que una dictadura de burgueses? Se nos ataca porque vamos contra la propiedad. Efectivamente. Vamos a echar abajo el régimen de propiedad privada. No ocultamos que vamos a la revolución social. ¿Cómo? (Una voz en el público: ‘Como en Rusia´). No nos asusta eso. Vamos, repito, hacía la revolución social… mucho dudo que se pueda conseguir el triunfo dentro de la legalidad. Y en tal caso, camaradas habrá que obtenerlo por la violencia… nosotros respondemos: vamos legalmente hacia la revolución de la sociedad. Pero si no queréis, haremos la revolución violentamente (Gran ovación). Eso dirán los enemigos, es excitar a la guerra civil… Pongámonos en la realidad. Hay una guerra civil… No nos ceguemos camaradas. Lo que pasa es que esta guerra no ha tomado aún los caracteres cruentos que, por fortuna o desgracia, tendrá inexorablemente que tomar. El 19 vamos a las urnas… Más no olvidéis que los hechos nos llevarán a actos en que hemos de necesitar más energía y más decisión que para ir a las urnas. ¿Excitación al motín? No, simplemente decirle a la clase obrera que debe prepararse… Tenemos que luchar, como sea, hasta que en las torres y en los edificios oficiales ondee no la bandera tricolor de una República burguesa, sino la bandera roja de la Revolución Socialista".*

- Largo Caballero; Revista "_El Socialista"_, 9 de noviembre de 1933.

_*"Ese intento*_ *[Disolver las Cortes por falta de mayoría para formar un gobierno]* _*sólo sería la señal para que el PSOE y la UGT lo considerasen como una provocación y se lanzasen incluso a un nuevo movimiento revolucionario. No puedo aceptar la posibilidad, que sería un reto al partido, y que nos obligaría a ir a una guerra civil".*_

- Acta de sesiones del Parlamento del 23 de noviembre de 1931, Diario _El Debate_, 24-XI-31, Madrid.

_*"Un recuerdo para todas las víctimas ocasionadas por la represión brutal de octubre*_ *[de 1934]*_*… y que prometemos que hemos de vengarlas… No vengo aquí arrepentido de nada… Yo declaro... que, antes de la República, nuestra obligación es traer al socialismo... Hablo de socialismo marxista... socialismo revolucionario... somos socialistas pero socialistas marxistas revolucionarios… Sépanlo bien nuestro amigos y enemigos: la clase trabajadora no renuncia de ninguna manera a la conquista de Poder… de la manera que pueda…La República… no es una institución que nosotros tengamos que arraigar de tal manera que haga imposible el logro de nuestras aspiraciones… Nuestra aspiración es la conquista del poder... ¿Procedimiento? ¡El que podamos emplear!… Parece natural que se aprovechase ahora la ocasión para inutilizar a la clase reaccionaria, para que no pudiera ya levantar cabeza".*_

- Largo Caballero; Revista _"El Socialista"_; 13 de enero de 1936. Mítin en el Cinema Europa.

*Pablo Iglesias*





Político marxista del siglo XIX y principios del XX. Fue el fundador de la primera Casa del Pueblo en Madrid y del Partido Socialista español, y el primer presidente del mismo y de la UGT, además, ocupó el primer escaño socialista en el congreso de los diputados. Fue detenido en relación con la Semana Trágica de Barcelona y es considerado un mito en el socialismo español.



_*"Queremos la Muerte de la Iglesia (...) para ello educamos los hombres y así les quitamos la conciencia (...) No combatimos a los frailes para ensalzar a los curas. Nada de medias tintas. Queremos que desaparezcan los unos y los otros".*_

- VI Congreso del PSOE, Gijón, 1921 (Luis Gómez Llorente; "_Aproximación a la historia del socialismo español hasta 1921_", Cuadernos para el diálogo, Madrid, 1972, p.169).

*"El partido que yo aquí represento aspira a concluir con los antagonismos sociales,... esta aspiración lleva consigo la supresión de la magistratura, la supresión de la iglesia, la supresión del ejercito... Este partido está en la legalidad mientras la legalidad le permita adquirir lo que necesita; fuera de la legalidad cuando ella no le permita realizar sus aspiraciones".*

- Diario de Sesiones del 5 de Mayo de 1910; Congreso de los Diputados.

*"No nos interesa hacer buenos obreros y empleados, buenos comerciantes. Queremos destruir la sociedad actual desde sus comienzos".*

- Diario de Sesiones del 5 de mayo de 1910; Congreso de los Diputados.

_*"La desaparición del odioso Maura sería un gran bien para España y la Humanidad".*_

- Diario de Sesiones del 5 de mayo de 1910; Congreso de los Diputados.

*"Tal ha sido la indignación producida por la política del gobierno presidido por el Sr. Maura, que los elementos proletarios, nosotros de quien se dice que no estimamos los intereses de nuestro país, amándolo de veras, sintiendo las desdichas de todos, hemos llegado al extremo de considerar que antes que Su Señoría suba al poder debemos llegar al atentado personal” [*El Presidente del Congreso le invita varias veces a retirar sus palabras, pero Iglesias se niega y se reafirma en ellas. El 22 de Julio de 1910 Manuel Posa dispara contra el Presidente Maura hiriéndole gravemente; 15 días después de la incitación y la amenaza de Pablo Iglesias.*].*

_-_ Diario de Sesiones del 7 de Julio de 1910; Congreso de los Diputados.

*"Nosotros estamos dispuestos a vencer -¿se entiende?-, no a defendernos. A matar y a dejarnos matar. A todo".*

- Pablo Iglesias; Revista _"El Socialista"_ el 17 de Octubre de 1923.

*Georgi Dimitrov*





Fue secretario general de la Internacional Comunista desde 1934 hasta su suspensión, y primer ministro de la Bulgaria comunista desde 1946 hasta 1949. En 1935 ordenó a los diversos partidos comunistas utilizar la táctica de los "Frentes Populares", y dirigió las órdenes de Moscú hasta el PCE.

_*"En la presente etapa no deberíamos asumir la tarea de crear soviets y de tratar de establecer una dictadura del proletariado en España. Eso sería un error fatal. Así pues, debemos decir: actuar bajo la apariencia de defender la República".*_

- 23 de julio de 1936 , documento secreto al Partido Comunista de España. Ronald Radosh, Mary R. Habeck y Grigory Sevostianov. España traicionada. Stalin y la guerra civil. Barcelona,2002, p. 45. /p. 89/ .

*Alejandro Lerroux*





Fundador del partido Radical Republicano, pasó de representar la la extrema izquierda al centro izquierda con la llegada de la II República. Ganó las elecciones en coalición con la CEDA en 1933, formando gobierno prácticamente en solitario hasta 1935. Ocupó el puesto de Presidente del Consejo de ministros y los ministerios de estado y guerra.

_*"Ni Franco ni el Ejército se salieron de la ley, ni se alzaron contra una democracia legal, normal y en función. No hicieron más que sustituirla en el hueco que dejó cuando se disolvió en ‘sangre, fango y lágrimas’".*_

- La pequeña historia de España, 1931-1936, Ed. Akrón.

*"[En] España ya no existía un estado ni forma alguna de legalidad".*

- Frente a la situación tras las elecciones de 1936. "_La pequeña historia de España_", Mitre, Barcelona, p. 357

*Ramón Pérez de Ayala*





Fue un escritor, periodista y filósofo español de gran relevancia. Considerado uno de los tres "_Padres espirituales de la República_", junto con Ortega y Gasset y Gregorio Marañón. Más tarde fue director del Museo del Prado y embajador en Londres. Al inciarse la guerra se exilió en Francia y defendió en una carta abierta a _The Times_ que dos de sus hijos se alistasen en el ejército nacional.

*"Cuanto se diga de los desalmados mentecatos* *[los Frentepopulistas]* *que engendraron y luego nutrieron a sus pechos nuestra gran tragedia, todo me parecerá poco. Lo que nunca pude concebir es que hubieran sido capaces de tanto crimen, cobardía y bajeza"*.

- Carta del archivo de G. Marañón. J. Palacios, _La España totalitaria_, p.83

_*"Cuando le vi*_ *[a Azaña]* _*y hablé siendo ya presidente de la República, me entró un escalofrío de terror al observar su espantosa degeneración mental, en el breve espacio de dos años, y adiviné que todo estaba perdido para España".*_

- Carta del archivo de G. Marañón; J. Palacios; _La España totalitaria_; p.83
Carta del archivo de G. Marañón. ”. J. Palacios, La España totalitaria, p.83

*Enrique Castro Delgado*





Fundador del mítico Quinto Regimiento comunista y su primer comandante en jefe. Ocupó diversos cargos de gran importancia dentro del PCE hasta que, tras un viaje a Rusia, abandonó la política.

_*"Comienza la masacre. Sin piedad. La quinta columna de que habló Mola debe ser destruída antes de que comience a moverse. ¡No te importe equivocarte!".*_

- Enrique Castro Delgado, jefe del Quinto regimiento, "Hombres made in Moscú", p. 438 y ss.

_*"Nos han engañado con su propaganda y su paraíso, éste es el peor infierno que haya existido jamás*_ *[Sobre el Comunismo]".*

- Enrique Castro Delgado, en una conversación con la madre de Ramón Mercader, el asesino de Trotski, en 1945, en Méxijo. - "Mi fe se perdió en Moscú".

*"Gaziel", Agustín Calvet i Pascual*





Periodista republicano federalista, consagrado cronista durante la I Guerra Mundial en _La Veu_ y, posteriormente, en _La Vanguardia_ y director de este último entre 1920 y 1936. Dejó un gran legado literario, tanto en catalán como en castellano.

_*"Si de la república han de estar ausentes las derechas cuando mandan las izquierdas, y luego, cuando son las derechas las que gobiernan, las izquierdas han de enloquecer y lanzarse a la revolución, no habrá -no ha habido todavía- verdadera democracia en España. Como tantas otras cosas, la democracia aquí no es más que un nombre de raíces clásicas y de contenido extranjero".*_

- _La Vanguardia_, 9 de noviembre de 1934, p.5.


----------



## I. de A. (5 Oct 2019)

*y 3

Pío Baroja*





Médico guipuzcoano y escritor de la _Generación del 98_, miembro de una conocida familia de periodistas, escritores y directores de cine. Se exilió de la zona frentepopulista una vez iniciada la guerra, para volver, desde Francia, a la zona nacional antes de concluída esta.

*"Nuestros republicanos, unidos a los socialistas, han amenazado y no han dado; han dicho que van a hacer y no han hecho nada, con lo cual han conseguido que los capitalistas estén asustados y los obreros exasperados. Respecto a represiones y violencias, los meses que llevamos de República han producido más muertos en las calles de la ciudades que cuarenta años de Monarquía".*

- Pío Baroja; 2 de febrero de 1932, en Villena, Alicante.

*Miguel de Unamuno*





Escritor, poeta y literato vasco perteneciente a la _Generación del 98_. Diputado socialista durante la II República, huyó de la España republicana y apoyó intelectualmente a los nacionales.

*"No hay gobierno en Madrid; hay solamente bandas armadas, que cometen toda clase de atrocidades posibles... Azaña nada representa… Es el gran responsable de lo que acontece. Cuando el movimiento surgió creyó que se trataba de un simple pronunciamiento. No comprendió que había un pueblo dispuesto a unirse al Ejército. Sólo pensó en el Frente Popular, sin tener en cuenta que los campesinos, los pequeños obreros, y los pequeños burgueses que vivían con dificultad eran más pueblo que los elementos del Frente Popular, y armó a unos hombres que, en el momento en que se encontraron con un fusil en la mano, se transformaron en bandidos".*

- M. Rubio Cabeza, _Los intelectuales españoles y el 18 de julio_, 1975, ediciones Acervo, p. 64.

*"Constitución [la de 1932] urdida, no por choque y entrecruce de doctrinas diversas, sino por intereses de partidos, o mejor de clientelas políticas sometidas a una disciplina… Así se forja, claro no más que en el papel, un Código de compromiso henchido, no ya de contradicciones íntimas (...), sino de ambigüedades huecas de verdadero contenido. Así se llega al camelo".*

- _La Voz_, 24 de octubre de 1931.

*Claudio Sánchez Albornoz*





Insigne historiador español, fue rector de la Universidad Central entre 1932 y 1934 y miembro de la Real Academia de la Historia. También fue ministro con el gobierno radical republicano y presidente de la II República en el exilio entre 1962 y 1971.

*"Si llegamos a ganar la guerra nosotros, se hubiera establecido el comunismo en España... En agosto del 37… me dice Azaña que “la guerra está perdida, pero si la ganamos, los republicanos tendremos que abandonar España, si nos dejan, porque el Poder quedará en manos de los comunistas”… Oiga se van a asustar cuando lean que yo no deseaba la victoria de la guerra civil, pero es cierto que tampoco la deseaba Azaña, hubiéramos tenido que marcharnos de España… Se van a escandalizar cuando lean que yo no deseaba el triunfo republicano, pero es verdad".*

- Entrevista a Claudio Sánchez Albornoz; _Personas_, nº 74, 6-04

*Edward Knoblaugh*





Corresponsal norteamericano en la España frentepopulista. Envió sus crónicas regularmente hasta que fue expulsado en 1937, con sus experiencias elaboró un libro relatando lo que vio en la guerra Civil.

_*"Los anarquistas y los socialistas-comunistas se mataban entre sí con regularidad uno o dos muertos al día. […] la ejecución de cientos de izquierdistas moderados, bajo acusación de sabotajes y actividades contrarrevolucionarias".*_

- KNOBLAUGH, Edward; "_¡Última hora: Guerra en España! Aventuras de un corresponsal americano entre los dos bandos_".

*Matilde de la Torre*





Literata cántabra diputada del Partido Socialista y escritora en _El Socialista_ y _La Región_, fue una de las cinco únicas diputadas del Congreso. Al acabar la guerra se exilió a Francia.

*"Mañana mismo habrá que salir a las calles. No en figura retórica, sino en persona viva con un fusil al hombro y la muerte al costado... No hay disyuntiva, la victoria o la muerte".*

- Comentarios a la campaña electoral de 1936; José Javier Esparza, "_El frente Popular destruye la democracia_", Madrid, 2011.
Mañana mismohabrá quesalir a lascalles. No enfigura retórica, sino enpersona vivacon un fusil al hombro y la muerte al costado... No hay disyuntiva, la victoria o la muerte

*Joan Peiró*





Anarquista catalán de gran relevancia, fue secretario general de la CNT y sufrió prisión por esta causa varias veces. Escribió Peligro en la retaguardia en 1936, denunciando los desmanes de las milicias frentepopulistas. Fue ejecutado por el régimen franquista en 1942.

_*"Todos los partidos, desde Estat Català al POUM, pasando por Esquerra Republicana y el Partido Socialista Obrero catalán, han dado un contingente de ladrones y asesinos por lo menos igual al de la CNT y la FAI".*_

- PEIRÓ, Joan; _Perill a la retaguardia_ (1936) vía Jordi Albertí "_El silenci de les campanes_".

*Salvador de Madariaga*





Fue un diplomático, escritor e historiador. Durante la II República Española fue ministro de Instrucción Pública y Bellas Artes en el gobierno Radical/Cedista entre marzo y abril de 1934. Ejerció de embajador del gobierno republicano ante diversos organismos y al estallar la Guerra Civil se exilió a Londres, desde donde mantuvo una fortísima campaña contra el general Franco, incluída la organización del llamado "Cotubernio de Munich".

_*"Con la rebelión de 1934, la izquierda española perdió hasta la sombra de autoridad moral para condenar la rebelión de 1936".*_

- "España", p. 362-63.

*"Nadie que tenga buena fe y buena información puede negar los horrores de esta persecución. Que el número de sacerdotes asesinados haya sido de dieciséis mil o mil seiscientos, el tiempo lo dirá. Pero que durante muchos meses y aun años bastase el mero hecho de ser sacerdote para merecer la pena de muerte, ya de muchos tribunales más o menos irregulares que como hongos salían de los pueblos, ya de revolucionarios que se erigían a sí mismos en verdugos espontáneos, ya de otras formas de venganza o ejecución popular, es un hecho plenamente confirmado".*

- MADARIAGA, Salvador de; _Ensayo de Historia Contemporánea_; Buenos Aires (1955)

*Andrés Nin*





Importantísima figura del marxismo revolucinario español del siglo XX. Secretario General de la CNT en 1921. Fundó el POUM en 1935 y fue su Secretario General entre 1936 y 1937. Fue apresado junto con el resto de los dirigentes del POUM en 1937 y ejecutado en el más alto secreto en Alcalá de Henares por órdenes directas de Stalin.

*"La clase obrera ha resuelto el problema de la Iglesia no dejando en pie ni una siquiera".*

- _La Vanguardia_, 2 de agosto de 1936.

_*"Había muchos problemas en España que los republicanos burgueses no se habían preocupado de resolver. Uno de ellos era la Iglesia. Nosotros lo hemos resuelto totalmente yendo a la raíz: hemos suprimido los sacerdotes, las iglesias y el culto".*_

- (Atribuída) Mitín del POUM, 8 de agosto de 1936.

*Concha Espina*





Escritora y periodista cántabra dos veces finalista del premio Nobel de literatura y cofundadora de la Asociación de Amigos de la Unión Soviética, en 1933.

*"Y de pronto la negra toca se le ahueca en las sienes y en el busto con una ardiente iniciación de alas; entonces aparece en la imagen un simulacro de la golondrina paloma, el ave de Cristo, cauterio de las espinas en la Cruz, mensajera sin hiel, la sola criatura animada que no conoce el odio, la que nos ofrece el olivo, emblema de la paz en los más atroces sucesos de la Historia, desde el Diluvio hasta la guerra de España contra el comunismo universal".*

- Concha Espina, 12 de abril de 1939.

*Jorge Luis Borges*





Escritor argentino candidato durante treinta años al premio Nobel de literatura.

*"El general Franco salvó a su país, y un poco el mundo occidental, del comunismo. Esto no se puede discutir. Estoy alejado de todo tipo de política, pero creo, en suma, que Franco, ha sido un bienhechor".*

- 21 de noviembre de 1975.

*Clara Campoamor*





Escritora y política feminista vinculada a los repubicanos de Lerroux y una de las primeras diputadas en el congreso. Defensora del voto femenino y de la emancipación de la mujer. Al estallar la guerra se exilió a Francia.

_*"Solamente en la Casa de Campo se encontraban de 70 a 80 cadáveres cada mañana. Un día, el gobierno hubo de confesar que había 100 muertos".*_

- CAMPOAMOR, Clara; _La revolution espagnole vue par une republicainne_ (1937).

*Jacinto Benavente*





Reconocido dramaturgo y director, guionista y productor de cine español. Cofundador de la Sociedad de Amigos de la Unión Soviética y ganador del premio Nobel de literatura en 1922.

_*"Cuando muchos creían que todo había terminado, yo no lo creí nunca. Aquello no era una asonada ni un pronunciamiento, no podía serlo, era la guerra civil, era más todavía: era el principio de una cruzada en la que cupo a España, una vez más, la gloria de ver claro cuando todo el mundo estaba ciego".*_

- BENAVENTE, Jacinto; _Cuando todo el mundo estaba ciego_; 18 de julio de 1948.

*Francisco Antón*





Amante y protegido de _Dolores Ibarruri_, la Pasionaria. Ocupó el cargo de Comisario del Partido Comunista de España. Tras la guerra huyó a Francia, donde fue hecho prisionero en 1940.

*"Nos hemos preocupado un poco en limpiar la retaguardia. Es difícil asegurar que en Madrid está liquidada la Quinta Columna, pero lo que sí es cierto es que allí se le han dado los golpes más fuertes (¡Muy bien! Grandes aplausos...) Y esto -hay que proclamarlo muy alto- se debe a la preocupación del Partido y al trabajo abnegado, constante, de dos camaradas nuevos, pero tan queridos por nosotros como si fueran viejos militantes de nuestro Partido, el canarada Carrillo, cuando fue consejero de Orden Público, y el camarada Cazorla, que lo es ahora (Grandes aplausos)".*

_- Pleno del Comité central del PCE en Marzo de 1937 - CASAS Vega, Rafael; "El terror, Madrid 1936", Fénix, Madridejos (Toledo), 1994, pp. 238-239._

*Joan Comorera*





Diputado de la USC en el parlamento catalán. Ocupó diversas consejerías en la Generalidad de Cataluña hasta 1939, cuando se exilió a Francia y se unió al Partido Comunista. Fue apartado por la cúpula dirigente acusado de "titista" en 1949.

_*"*_*[Sobre sus compañeros del Partido Comunista exiliados]* _*Sin escrúpulos de ninguna clase habéis agotado el diccionario de los bajos fondos, habéis agotado el almacén de injurias y calumnias, habéis removido el puñal venenoso en la herida incurable de los sentimientos familiares más íntimos y profundos, lo habéis intentado todo... Ahora, ¿qué os queda por hacer? ¿un protocolo M?*_ *[argot comunista: M de muerte, asesinato]*_*"*_

- MORÁN, Gregorio; "_Miseria y grandeza_", p. 178.

*Josep Recasens i Mercader*





Político y periodista barcelonés residente en Reus, afiliado al PSOE y fundador del semanario La Justicia Social. En 1910 fue elegido secretario de la Federación Socialista de Cataluña. Durante la guerra se mantuvo en el lado republicano hasta su detención por los nacionales.

_*"Por fin, hoy - 28 de enero de 1939 - han llegado a este pueblo pintoresco*_ *[el Figaró, Cataluña]* _*las tropas nacionales. Los esperábamos con ansia. Han hecho su entrada triunfal hacia las dos de la tarde. Nos han hecho cenar tarde, pero no nos ha dolido ni poco ni mucho, porque el acontecimiento nos ha satisfecho más que la mejor de las comidas. Lo he de declarar sinceramente: hasta incluso yo que tenía dos hijos en las filas del Ejército republicano, que he combatido implacablemente el fascismo, que he sido enemigo indomable del militarismo y de las revueltas militares, estaba anhelando, esperando aquel momento".*_

- RECASENS, José; _Vida Inquieta. Combat per un socialisme Català_; 1985.

*Juan Negrín*





Médico y fisiólogo canario que se afilió al PSOE en 1929 y ocupo su puesto de diputado socialista desde 1931. Fue ministro de hacienda desde septiembre de 1936 y presidente del gobierno republicano desde 1937 hasta después del final de la guerra, en 1940. Murió en París en 1956.

*"El que estorbe esa política nacional debe ser desplazado de su puesto. De otro modo, dejo el mío. Antes de consentir campañas nacionalistas que nos lleven a desmembraciones, que de ningún modo admito, cedería el paso a Franco sin otra condición que la de que se desprendiese de italianos y alemanes. En punto a la integridad de España soy irreductible y la defenderé de los de afuera y de los de adentro. Mi posición es absoluta y no consiente disminución".*

_-_ ZUGAZOGOITIA, Julián; _Guerra y vicisitudes de los españoles_; Barcelona (2001); pág. 470.

*"Yo nunca he sido españolista ni patriotero. Pero ante estas cosas me indigno. Y si esas gentes van a descuartizar a España prefiero a Franco. Con Franco ya nos entenderíamos nosotros, o nuestros hijos o quien fuere. Pero esos hombres son inaguantables. Acabarían por dar la razón a Franco. Y mientras, venga poderes, dinero y más dinero..."*

-AZAÑA, Manuel; _Diarios Completos_; Barcelona (2004); p. 1063.

*"Esa puede ser, muy concreta, una razón por la que yo me marche del Gobierno. No estoy haciendo la guerra contra Franco para que nos retoñe en Barcelona un separatismo estúpido y pueblerino. De ninguna manera. Estoy haciendo la guerra por España y para España. Por su grandeza y para su grandeza. Se equivocan los que otra cosa supongan. No hay más que una nación: ¡España! No se puede consentir esta sorda y persistente campaña separatista, y tiene que ser cortada de raíz si se quiere que yo continúe siendo ministro de Defensa y dirigiendo la política del Gobierno".*

_-_ ZUGAZOGOITIA, Julián; _Guerra y vicisitudes de los españoles_; Barcelona (2001); pág. 470.

*Ángel Galarza*





Fundador del Partido Republicano Radical Socialista en 1929, fiscal general del estado en 1931 con la II República y Ministro de Gobernación desde 1936 a 1937. Murió en París en 1966.

_*“A mí*_ [...] *el asesinato de Calvo Sotelo me produjo un sentimiento* [...] _*el sentimiento de no haber participado en su ejecución”.
-*_ Gil-Robles, José María; _No fue posible la paz_; Barcelona; Ed. Planeta; 1998; p.675.

*Francesc Cambó*





Abogado y economista español cofundador de la Lliga Regionalista, ministro de Fomento (1918-19) y ministro de Hacienda (1921-22). Abandonó la política tras el golpe del general Primo de Rivera, pero salió elegido diputado por la Lliga en 1933. La Guerra Civil estalló estando en el extranjero, y ya no volvió a España a su término, muriendo en Buenos Aires en 1947.

_*"Yo tenía plena conciencia de que el movimiento revolucionario no contaba, en el fondo, con otra fuerza que la que le daba el descorazonamiento, el cansancio, de los que tenían el deber de hacerle frente. Yo, que nunca había sido monárquico de sentimiento, creía, después de lo que había visto en Barcelona el año 1919, que España había entrado en un periodo en que ya no eran posibles las revoluciones políticas sin que fueran inmediatamente devoradas por una terrible revolución social. Por eso, el advenimiento de la república me causaba verdadero terror".*_

- CAMBÓ, Francesc; _Memorias_; Madrid (1987), pág. 424.

*Julio Camba*





Escritor y periodista gallego de familia obrera que comenzó colaborando con los anarquistas argentinos. De vuelta a España, en 1902, colabora con diversos periódicos anarquistas y funda el suyo propio, _El Rebelde_. Después del atentado contra Alfonso XIII es interrogado por su relación con el terrorista, Mateo Morral. Desde entonces trabajó como corresponsal en el extranjero de El País y otros periódicos de importancia, hasta su muerte en 1963.

*"La República es el fenómeno más desmoralizador que se ha producido en España desde hace muchísimo tiempo. Mientras no la teníamos, confiábamos en ella, aunque sólo fuera como en una salida para casos de incendio, y esto nos permitía conservar intacta nuestra moral en medio de las situaciones más difíciles; pero ahora que la tenemos, ahora ya no nos queda salida ninguna. Ya no podemos, como antes, en nuestros momentos de irritación contra lo existente, tomarnos dos copas y gritar “¡Viva la República!”, porque hoy este grito carecería totalmente de sentido. La República nos quitó la ilusión de la República".*
- CAMBA, Julio; _Haciendo de República;_ Madrid (1934)_;_ pág. 187


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Oct 2019)

joder con la Inteligencia Artificial, como floodea para tapar los owneds y que no me lean


----------



## I. de A. (5 Oct 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> a ver, el estado de derecho desapareció con el golpe militar, con el asesinato en los cuarteles de los mandos leales.
> en la zona ocupada.
> 
> en la zona leal hubo que enviar al frente inmediatamente a guardia civil y de asalto junto con miles de voluntarios. los mejores y más valientes.
> ...



¿Cuándo has hecho un "owned", infeliz? Si te los comes todos...

Sólo sientas cátedras de porcelanosa con algún lugar común (mentiras rojeras) que ya ha sido refutado en este mismo hilo mil veces.


----------



## mariomm02 (5 Oct 2019)

Me parece que en este tema se presupone una inteligencia superior a uno y otro lado en una época en el que los cuatro que estaban minimamente formados partían la pana. De ahí para abajo los adeptos de cada uno: ejercito, guardia civil, influencias comunistas o fascistas, etc... . Si un país tiene que llegar a una guerra civil ningún bando estaba lo suficientemente preparado intelectualmente para pararlo, por lo cual todos perdedores. Yo miraría a otros países y la influencia en los voluntarios y la reserva... .


----------



## I. de A. (5 Oct 2019)

*Sobre la legitimidad o ilegitimidad del 18 de Julio, por Jesús Lainz*
16 de junio de 2017 por Redacción FNFF
Sobre la legitimidad o ilegitimidad del 18 de Julio, por Jesús Laínz


Jesús Laínz

Libertad Digital​
El 21 de diciembre de 1938, tocando ya la victoria con la punta de los dedos, el Gobierno de Franco encargó a una comisión de veintidós juristas la elaboración de un informe sobre la "ilegitimidad de los poderes actuantes el 18 de julio de 1936" con el objetivo de contrarrestar la propaganda del agonizante bando contrario, centrada en la reivindicación de su carácter de Gobierno legítimo y defensor de la democracia. La orden del ministro Serrano Suñer explicó con claridad su tesis acusatoria:

_Que los órganos y las personas que el 18 de julio de 1936 detentaban el Poder adolecían de tales vicios de ilegitimidad en sus títulos y en el ejercicio del mismo, que, al alzarse contra ellos el Ejército y el pueblo, no realizaron ningún acto de rebelión contra la Autoridad ni contra la Ley._

*Los tres argumentos principales de la comisión fueron la inconstitucionalidad del Parlamento surgido de unas elecciones, las de febrero de 1936, fraudulentas, la responsabilidad de los gobernantes en el asesinato de Calvo Sotelo y la conversión del Estado, desde dichas elecciones, en un "instrumento sectario puesto al servicio de la violencia y del crimen".*

Empezando por el último, el régimen republicano fue, sin duda, el más caótico de la historia contemporánea de España: las garantías constitucionales estuvieron suspendidas el 50% del tiempo; hubo 2.629 muertos por violencia política en cinco años, una media de nueve por semana; muchos miles de heridos; cientos de huelgas, de saqueos, de atentados, de incendios de iglesias, conventos, bibliotecas, centros derechistas e incluso lugares asociados con la vida burguesa, como teatros, casinos, restaurantes o cafeterías.

*En los sangrientos meses posteriores a las elecciones de febrero, la violencia y el caos se dispararon: cientos de asesinatos, incendios, palizas, detenciones arbitrarias; destitución de jueces; asalto a las cárceles para liberar a condenados por la revolución de 1934 –y de paso a presos comunes–; robos de cosechas, invasiones de fincas, incautación de propiedades; cierre de colegios católicos, ataques a sedes de los partidos derechistas, etc.*

Como reconoció el egregio republicano Salvador de Madariaga, "el país había entrado en una fase claramente revolucionaria. Ni la vida ni la propiedad estaban a salvo en ninguna parte". En sus propias carnes lo sufrió nada menos que el *presidente de la República, Niceto Alcalá-Zamora, a quien despertaron a las cuatro de la madrugada para informarle de que el terror reinaba en su finca de Jaén, "donde se persigue y prende a mi familia en masa", relatará. Y cuando finalmente llegaron los guardias de asalto a poner orden, "se llevaron presas… ¡a treinta siete personas más respetadas de mi familia y amigos, con el párroco y los coadjutores a la cabeza, que no habían podido huir, y dejaron tranquilos y dueños del pueblo a los alborotadores!". *El presidente recogió en su diario muchos otros "atentados y tumultos en que se eclipsa la autoridad", como el registro de domicilios de derechistas, la destitución y prisión de alcaldes legítimamente elegidos, la prohibición del culto católico, extorsiones, palizas, mutilaciones, etc. En el capítulo de las extorsiones, singularmente afectados fueron los automovilistas, obligados por la fuerza a pagar un impuesto revolucionario a cuadrillas que controlaban las carreteras. Una vez más, no se libró de ello ni el escandalizado Alcalá-Zamora, al que obligaron a aflojar la bolsa para poder continuar su viaje.

_“Ya va siendo hora de arrojar al vertedero de los mitos absurdos esa versión pueril y maniquea de republicanos demócratas y buenos contra nacionales fascistas y malos que tanto ha envenenado y sigue envenenando la vida política de España”_​
Pero la comisión no centró su acusación en los desmanes populares, sino en las irregularidades cometidas por quienes tuvieron responsabilidades de gobierno. Por ejemplo, *el propio Alcalá-Zamora tomó nota de "la sistemática ocultación por el Gobierno [de Azaña] a mí de cuanto ocurre sobre alteración del orden público*", de la aprobación de decretos manifiestamente anticonstitucionales, de excarcelaciones ilegales, etc. Junto a todo lo anterior estuvieron las exculpaciones de quienes habían participado en la revolución de 1934, culpables de delitos de sangre incluidos; su reincorporación al Ejército y la Policía; la simultánea inculpación de los encargados de defender el orden constitucional; la ilegalización de varios partidos derechistas y la detención de miles de sus militantes; la impunidad para los delitos cometidos por izquierdistas; los procesos políticos arbitrarios –José Antonio Primo de Rivera, por ejemplo, fue detenido "por fascista", delito no tipificado en el Código Penal–; las sustituciones de alcaldes electos por militantes frentepopulistas; el incumplimiento por parte del Gobierno de las sentencias judiciales, incluida, por ejemplo, la anulación por el Tribunal Supremo de la ilegalización de Falange; la incorporación de militantes socialistas y comunistas a las fuerzas de seguridad como "delegados de policía"; etc. Todo ello fue resumido por uno de los fundadores de la República, *Miguel Maura, como "la verdadera plaga bolchevique que está asolando el país. Los ciudadanos pacíficos viven con la sensación de que las leyes son letra muerta".

Mención aparte merece, por las trascendentales consecuencias que tuvo el magnicidio, el comportamiento de algunos políticos izquierdistas antes, durante y después del asesinato de Calvo Sotelo.* Porque, en primer lugar, estuvieron las muy conocidas amenazas de muerte a él y a Gil Robles en el Parlamento por parte de los comunistas José Díaz y Dolores Ibárruri, el socialista Ángel Galarza* e incluso el presidente Casares Quiroga.* En segundo, los no menos conocidos *vínculos del PSOE, y en concreto del círculo de Indalecio Prieto, con los agentes policíacos autores del crimen. *Y, finalmente,* el bloqueo que éste impuso al Gobierno en su inicial intención de investigar los hechos, la impunidad en que quedaron los asesinos, la censura de prensa decretada inmediatamente, la nueva oleada de detenciones de derechistas e incluso el cese de Ursicino Gómez Carbajo, el juez de instrucción que pretendió esclarecer lo sucedido.*

Por lo que se refiere al *fraude electoral de febrero,* punto primero de la comisión de juristas franquistas, éstos denunciaron la falsificación de actas, la proclamación de diputados que no habían sido elegidos, la anulación de elecciones en varias circunscripciones para repetirse en condiciones de violencia, así como la declaración de incapacidad de diputados que no estaban legalmente incursos en ella.

*Alcalá-Zamora ya apuntó el 8 de marzo:*

_Una de las cosas más extrañamente difíciles ha resultado conocer los datos numéricos de votación en las recientes elecciones (…) Ha costado días y esfuerzos saberlo porque las manipulaciones de prestidigitación a partir del lunes 17, preparatorias de tantas resurrecciones y muertes de candidatos, lo imposibilitan._

Una vez escapado de la escabechina, escribió en el Journal de Génève el 17 de enero de 1937 que el Frente Popular había logrado la mayoría absoluta 

_violando todos los escrúpulos de legalidad y de conciencia (…) sin esperar el fin del recuento del escrutinio y la proclamación de los resultados (…) desencadenó en la calle la ofensiva del desorden, reclamó el poder por medio de la violencia (…) A instigación de dirigentes irresponsables, la muchedumbre se apoderó de los documentos electorales; en muchas localidades los resultados pudieron ser falsificados (…) Reforzada con una extraña alianza con los reaccionarios vascos, el Frente Popular eligió la Comisión de validez de las actas parlamentarias, la que procedió de una manera arbitraria. Se anularon todas las actas de ciertas provincias donde la oposición resultó victoriosa; se proclamó diputados a candidatos amigos vencidos. Se expulsó de las Cortes a varios diputados de la minoría._

Algún tiempo después declararía el expresidente:

_La fuga de los gobernadores y su reemplazo tumultuario por irresponsables y aun anónimos permitió que la documentación electoral quedarse en poder de subalternos, carteros, peones camineros o sencillamente de audaces asaltantes, y con ello todo fue posible (…) ¿Cuántas actas falsificaron? El cálculo más generalizado de las alteraciones postelectorales las refiere a ochenta actas._

Por su parte, el flamante nuevo presidente del Gobierno, *Manuel Azaña,* escribió a su cuñado Rivas Cherif estas cínicas líneas:



_En La Coruña íbamos a sacar cinco o seis. Pero antes del escrutinio surgió la crisis, y entonces los poseedores de 90.000 votos en blanco se asustaron ante las iras populares, y hemos ganado los trece puestos… ¡Veleidades del sufragio!… Han sacado al otro… para que no saliera Emiliano, a quien metimos preso la misma noche de formarse el gobierno, para salvarle la vida, decían los de allí (…) hemos sacado (…) otro en Guipúzcoa… y no tenemos dos porque los comunistas se llevaron las actas pistola en mano._

Ochenta años después de aquel enorme fraude electoral los historiadores Manuel Álvarez Tardío y Roberto Villa García han publicado su esencial aportación (1936. Fraude y violencia en las elecciones del Frente Popular) para zanjar, documentos originales en mano, cualquier posible discusión sobre la legitimidad de unas elecciones que habían sido ganadas por las derechas y cuyo falseamiento desató la crisis final de un régimen republicano convertido en revolución bolchevique.

*El suicidio de la República fue confesado con amargura por muchos eminentes republicanos, como los padres fundadores Ortega, Pérez de Ayala y Marañón, huidos del régimen que tanto contribuyeron a construir y cuyos hijos acabaron alistándose voluntarios en el ejército de Franco. Ayala escribiría sobre los dirigentes republicanos, especialmente sobre Azaña:*

_Cuanto se diga de los desalmados mentecatos que engendraron y luego nutrieron a los pechos nuestra gran tragedia, todo me parecerá poco. Lo que nunca pude concebir es que hubiesen sido capaces de tanto crimen, cobardía y bajeza._

*Marañón* fue todavía más contundente:

_¡Qué gentes! Todo es en ellos latrocinio, locura, estupidez (...) Tendremos que estar varios años maldiciendo la estupidez y la canallería de estos cretinos criminales, y aún no habremos acabado. ¿Cómo poner peros, aunque los haya, a los del otro lado? (...) Y aun es mayor mi dolor por haber sido amigo de tales escarabajos (…) No tenemos derecho a quejarnos de la dictadura, pues la hemos hecho necesaria por nuestra ayuda estúpida a la barbarie roja._

*Hasta Indalecio Prieto*, en un rapto de honradez, acabaría admitiendo:



_Una sola cosa está clara: que vamos a merecer, por estúpidos, la catástrofe._

Y su gran rival en el seno del PSOE, *Julián Besteiro,* llegó a descalificar de tal modo a los republicanos que atribuyó al bando alzado la defensa de la civilización:

_La verdad real: estamos derrotados por nuestras propias culpas. Estamos derrotados nacionalmente por habernos dejado arrastrar a la línea bolchevique, que es la aberración política más grande que han conocido quizás los siglos. La política internacional rusa, en manos de Stalin y tal vez como reacción contra un estado de fracaso interior, se ha convertido en un crimen monstruoso que supera en mucho las más macabras concepciones de Dostoievski y de Tolstoi. La reacción contra ese error de la República de dejarse arrastrar a la línea bolchevique la representan genuinamente, sean los que quieran sus defectos, los nacionalistas que se han batido en la gran cruzada anticomintern._

Los republicanos, aun partiendo con una enorme ventaja en medios humanos, materiales y financieros, perdieron la batalla militar por su incompetencia y su desgaste en luchas intestinas –recuérdese el POUM–, ya comenzadas antes del estallido de la guerra: Prieto y los suyos perseguidos a tiros por los seguidores de Largo Caballero el 31 de mayo del 36 en Écija. Perdieron la batalla del apoyo internacional porque sus desmanes consiguieron que las potencias democráticas no se implicaran en la defensa de un régimen equiparable a la Rusia de 1917. Y perdieron la batalla del apoyo del pueblo español porque la gran mayoría, incluidos muchos que habían recibido la República con esperanza, rechazó su caos y ansió la victoria del bando que, a sus ojos, representaba la recuperación del orden.

Pero, como ha señalado Stanley G. Payne con magistral brevedad, la fenecida "República democrática", a partir de las fraudulentas elecciones de febrero del 36, "era poco más que un recuerdo, aunque tendría una vida muy larga como mero eslogan de propaganda". Tan larga que ha llegado hasta nuestros días y ha conseguido mantener, en España y en todo el mundo, el mito de una República democrática destruida injustamente por un golpe fascista organizado por curas, marqueses y militares. Mito que ha sido rejuvenecido en los últimos años por voluntad de varios gobiernos españoles: el de Zapatero mediante la llamada Ley de Memoria Histórica de 26 de diciembre de 2007 con la colaboración del Partido Popular; y el de Aznar mediante la condena del alzamiento del 18 de julio en la sesión parlamentaria del 20 de noviembre de 2002.

Sin embargo, *la constatación de los hechos históricos no permite otra salida que confirmar la exactitud de los argumentos elaborados en 1939 por la comisión de juristas franquistas.* Después cada uno sacará sus conclusiones sobre si, a pesar de todo, estuvo justificado o no el recurso a la fuerza; sobre si la guerra fue inevitable o no; sobre qué bando mereció ganarla; y sobre las virtudes o defectos del régimen salido de ella.

Pero ya va siendo hora de arrojar al vertedero de los mitos absurdos esa versión pueril y maniquea de republicanos demócratas y buenos contra nacionales fascistas y malos que tanto ha envenenado y sigue envenenando la vida política de España.


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Oct 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> ¿Cuándo has hecho un "owned", infeliz? Si te los comes todos...
> 
> Sólo sientas cátedras de porcelanosa con algún lugar común (mentiras rojeras) que ya ha sido refutado en este mismo hilo mil veces.



pues por ejemplo en el post que me citas, donde te comento que no puede ser que desapareciera un estado de derecho si no existia.


----------



## Gigatr0n. (5 Oct 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> pues por ejemplo en el post que me citas, donde te comento que no puede ser que desapareciera un estado de derecho si no existia.



El Estado de Derecho desapareció en febrero de 1936 con el fraude electoral y la posterior desaparición de los derechos de propiedad, expresión, información, reunión, asociación, y por último y más importante, el derecho a la vida.


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Oct 2019)

huzaan dijo:


> El Estado de Derecho desapareció en febrero de 1936 con el fraude electoral y la posterior desaparición de los derechos de propiedad, expresión, información, reunión, asociación, y por último y más importante, el derecho a la vida.





> Así despareció el Estado de Derecho en la Revolución Española de 1936. A modo de prólogo al libro de Aurelio Núñez Morgado Los sucesos de España vistos por un diplomático (clicar para ver el contenido del libro).


----------



## I. de A. (5 Oct 2019)

HISTORIA
*LA REVOLUCIÓN ESPAÑOLA DE 1936 VISTA POR UN DIPLOMÁTICO

AURELIO NÚÑEZ MORGADO, EMBAJADOR DE CHILE Y DECANO DEL CUERPO DIPLOMÁTICO, EXPLICA CÓMO DESAPARECIÓ EL ESTADO DE DERECHO EN LA REVOLUCIÓN ESPAÑOLA DE 1936*
29 AGOSTO, 2016 CENTROEUROPA 

Así despareció el Estado de Derecho en la Revolución Española de 1936. A modo de prólogo al libro de Aurelio Núñez Morgado Los sucesos de España vistos por un diplomático (clicar para ver el contenido del libro).

_Santiago Mata
Doctor en Historia y autor de _El Tren de la Muerte_ (La Esfera de los Libros, 2011)._

El libro _Los sucesos de España_, del embajador de Chile, Aurelio Núñez Morgado, relata entre otras cosas cómo se tomó y transmitió al Gobierno republicano la decisión de admitir refugiados españoles en las embajadas y legaciones diplomáticas extranjeras. Esto, en la práctica, equivalía a afirmar que la Segunda República Española había dejado de ser un Estado de Derecho y que, para paliar en parte el no reconocimiento de los derechos ciudadanos, los diplomáticos extranjeros acudían en auxilio de los ciudadanos españoles al margen de lo que opinara un Gobierno –el de la República- que ya no merecía tal nombre, bien porque no pudiera o bien porque no quisiera respetar los derechos cívicos.

El matiz –no poder o no querer- era irrelevante, primero porque para los diplomáticos lo importante era salvar vidas, y segundo porque, si no podía, era porque primero no había querido respetar el derecho, es decir, recurrir a las fuerzas y cuerpos militares y de seguridad del Estado para enfrentarse a la sublevación militar. Puesto que quiso saltarse la ley para armar a cuerpos y milicias políticos, con ello asumía la responsabilidad de las posteriores violaciones que esas milicias iban a llevar a cabo. Y prueba de que las asumía fue la organización de la checa de Bellas Artes, ya en agosto y por el nuevo Director General de Seguridad Manuel Muñoz Martínez, para _poner orden_, es decir, repartirse a gusto de los partidos y milicias, el poder en el nuevo Estado revolucionario.

La Revolución Española sorprende a los diplomáticos, hombres de orden y de leyes, y por eso Morgado le da al relato de la Guerra y la Revolución el poco atractivo nombre de “sucesos de España”.

El libro del embajador de Chile y decano del cuerpo diplomático refiere en particular dos sucesos que precipitan la decisión de los diplomáticos primero de admitir refugiados y luego la de consultar a sus gobiernos si deben abandonar España: de esta forma es todo el mundo “civilizado” –ciertamente a partir del impulso del decano del cuerpo diplomático- el que constata que la República Española ha dejado de ser uno de esos estados en los que rige el Derecho.
Estos hechos tienen gran relevancia para evidenciar la hipocresía que supondrá la simulación, por parte del Gobierno republicano, de seguir siendo representante democrático de su pueblo, y la injusticia que supondrá el que el Gobierno de un Estado revolucionario recrimine a los Estados democráticos que no le hayan ayudado, en lugar de asumir que ha sido ese Gobierno y Estado revolucionario el que se ha separado del resto del mundo democrático al que pertenecía, perdiendo así el derecho a reclamar luego su ayuda, como hipócritamente pretendió.

*Los trenes de Jaén*

Como digo, hay dos hechos que marcan el paso de la denuncia-protesta a la denuncia-expulsión de la “comunidad internacional”. El primer hecho, que es denunciado y acompañado con una protesta, es el asesinato de siete religiosos colombianos. El segundo hecho es la matanza pública de dos centenares de personas sobre las que no recaía acusación formal alguna: los trenes de Jaén del 11 y 12 de agosto, matanzas, sobre todo la segunda, contra las que se protesta _expulsando_ al Gobierno republicano de la _comunidad internacional_ por la vía de hecho de admitir refugiados españoles. Esta medida se complementa con la consulta a los gobiernos extranjeros sobre si es conveniente que sus embajadas y legaciones se retiren del territorio republicano, consulta a la que respondieron afirmativamente todos los Estados, salvo uno revolucionario, México, otro que poco tenía que ver con el Estado de Derecho, Turquía, y Argentina, cuya intención posiblemente era no actuar secundando a Chile en este punto, cuando había sido su representante el primero que, en el caso de los religiosos, propuso solidarizarse con Colombia.

Las democracias, incluidas Estados Unidos, el Reino Unido y Francia, dedicieron por tanto ya en agosto de 1936 que no tenían por qué mantener relaciones diplomáticas con la República, aunque según Morgado no ejecutaron esta decisión por motivos humanitarios. Incluso el embajador de un Estado revolucionario, México, tras advertir las semejanzas entre ambas revoluciones (lo que hacía previsible que su Estado no _condenara_ a la República Española), afirma que en su país nunca llegaron a conculcarse los derechos ciudadanos hasta el extremo de _desaparecer_, que es lo que habría pasado en la España republicana.

Del libro de Morgado se deduce que las matanzas de los trenes de Jaén tuvieron como consecuencia la decisión de acoger en las sedes diplomáticas a refugiados españoles. Ya a raíz de la matanza de religiosos colombianos hubo una protesta del cuerpo diplomático, pero la segunda -tras los trenes- fue más directa, ya que fue en persona, y advirtiendo a los representantes del Gobierno de la decisión de prestar asilo a españoles perseguidos.

Por la relevancia que tienen estos sucesos termino, por tanto, la introducción previa a la reproducción de la edición original de 1941 del libro de Morgado, con el resumen que se hace en ella de esos sucesos, que he relatado más ampliamente en el libro El Tren de la Muerte. Y termino esta introducción en el 80º aniversario de aquellas matanzas, y a pocos kilómetros de lugar en que sucedieron.

En caso de lograr acceder a otro ejemplar de esta primera edición, espero poder mejorar la calidad de algunas fotografías, en particular la de la p. 99, que resulta poco legible. Aunque la información perdida no es relevante en el conjunto de las 377 páginas de la obra, pido al lector que disculpe este inconveniente, que pienso queda compensado por el valor del testimonio aquí recogido.
Villaverde, 12 de agosto de 2016.

*El Tren de la Muerte en el libro de Morgado*

La importancia que los diplomáticos dieron al suceso queda clara al ver en, en este libro, hay dos relatos largos y uno breve de las matanzas, que resumo:

Página 199: Reunión en la que narra el asesinato de siete colombianos, Hermanos de San Juan de Dios que trabajaban en Ciempozuelos, a los que se había enviado a Barcelona en tren con la correspondiente documentación) “Después de albergarles en la Legación, el canciller les acompañó a la estación del ferrocarril para dirigirles a Barcelona. En el tren se presentaron algunos milicianos a indagar si había algún viajero para Barcelona procedente de Ciempozuelos, a lo que contestó afirmativamente el canciller, presentándoles a los siete hermanos de San José, que vestían de seglares.” (Aparecieron los cadáveres, no dice si en Barcelona.) “Las autoridades de Barcelona manifestaron al Cónsul General que no podían garantizar su vida y dicho funcionario hubo de salir precipitadamente.”

(Argentina propone solidarizarse con Colombia.) “El Embajador de Chile solicita el acuerdo unánime para declarar la reprobación enérgica que les merece semejante crimen y así expresarlo al Gobierno.”

Página 200: “Por acuerdo unánime se aprueba la moción del decano en que se solidariza el Cuerpo Diplomático con el representante de Colombia y se envía una nota al Ministerio de Estado en tal sentido.”

201: Sesión del 13 agosto: El chileno narra el asesinato de 16 aviadores retirados, sobre unos 30 que se presentaron porque se les llamaba a filas.
“Anteayer, continúa, ha llegado un tren de Jaén que traía prisioneros y rehenes y, al llegar a Madrid, sacaron a once de ellos y les asesinaron. El resto fue conducido a Alcalá de Henares.

Ayer, dice para terminar, venía otro tren que traía 225 rehenes de Jaén, que eran personas de la mayor representación de la ciudad y que venían destinados a la Cárcel Modelo de Madrid y custodiados por 25 guardias civiles al mando de un teniente. Este tren fue detenido en diversas estaciones del trayecto con el ob- (página 202) jeto de apoderarse de los rehenes; pero por fin lograron llegar hasta el apeadero de Santa Catalina, en las goteras de la Capital. Allí ya no pudieron pasar. En vista de las circunstancias, el teniente puso el hecho en conocimiento del Ministro de Gobernación, general Pozas, por medio del teléfono, a fin de que se le prestara ayuda y terminar su expedición. Ante la orden categórica de este general-Ministro, el teniente pretendió proseguir la marcha; pero los milicianos no se lo permitieron. Ante un segundo llamado al Ministerio, manifestando que se pretendía dar muerte a los rehenes y a sus guardias si se pretendía continuar, el general Pozas optó, en vez de enviarle la ayuda solicitada y de que disponía, por lo más fácil: de dos males, dijo, el menor: ¡entregue a los rehenes!
Y allí mismo, momentos más tarde, eran asesinados.

En estas circunstancias, dice el decano, cabe preguntarse si es posible no ayudar al afligido, al que escapa de las garras asesinas y viene a cobijarse bajo nuestras banderas. En caso de que no se acepte el derecho de “refugio”, ni siquiera de “asilo”, no habría otra cosa que hacer que ausentarse de Madrid, porque todos los hechos relatados y quien sabe cuantos que ignoramos significan que se carece de Gobierno y, en tales circunstancias, permanecer impasibles, limitándose a enviar notas tras notas, sin resultado práctico alguno, nos coloca en el triste papel de espectadores de la más tremenda tragedia o de cómplices por silencio de aquellos crímenes.

Por mi parte, termina, teniendo ya llena de gente mi Embajada; pero los demás representantes sabrán cada uno lo que le corresponderá hacer de acuerdo con sus respectivos gobiernos y sus conciencias.

El representante de la República Argentina pregunta si se autoriza al Cuerpo Diplomático para comunicar a sus respectivos gobiernos estas decisiones y el representante de Chile dice que no tiene ningún inconveniente.

El Sr. Ministro del Uruguay dice que el relato del (página 203) Embajador de Chile le ha impresionado y que el hecho que el propio decano haya manifestado la idea de retirarse lo estima muy grave. Por su parte tiene instrucciones de su Gobierno de que pase a Francia cuando lo crea oportuno.

El Sr. Ministro del Perú cree que los representantes de las grandes potencias deben manifestar sus opiniones. El de Gran Bretaña dice que tiene instrucciones para que en caso necesario, cierre la Embajada y el consulado y se marche; pero le parece que no lo podrá hacer por tener súbditos ingleses a quienes proteger.
El Sr. Ministro de El Salvador pregunta al Embajador de Chile si se ausentaría de España a lo que éste contesta que se iría tal vez a Alicante para embarcarse en el momento oportuno. El representante de El Salvador considera que esta resolución sería muy grave, sería un tremendo golpe para el Gobierno, que perdería toda la pequeña autoridad que ahora tiene y que por eso entendía que no debería el Cuerpo Diplomático adoptar tal resolución sino en último caso.

El representante de Rumanía dice que cada uno pida autorización a su Gobierno para retirarse cuando el Cuerpo Diplomático los juzgue conveniente.

El Sr. Embajador de México dice que su país ha tenido que sufrir una lucha semejante a la que se desarrolla actualmente en España, aún cuando nunca se llegó a la desaparición tan absoluta de las garantías individuales que ahora presenciamos. De esta lucha, que duró varios años, surgió un gobierno de izquierdas que está de espíritu y de corazón con el Gobierno de Madrid. Por consiguiente, cualquiera que sea la decisión del Cuerpo Diplomático y las circunstancias por que pueda atravesar la Capital, la Embajada de México permanecerá en Madrid.- Pero, a pesar de todo, en Febrero se instaló en Valencia, con motivo de la llegada del sucesor del Sr. Pérez Treviño.
En la sesión del día 15, a propósito de la posibilidad de abandonar Madrid y aún el territorio español (…).

(204) “Salvo los representantes de Argentina, Turquía y México, que expresan que, por sus razones, permanecerán en Madrid cualesquiera que sean las circunstancias, los demás manifiestan que han recibido instrucciones para salir cuando así lo acuerde el Cuerpo Diplomático.”

“En la sesión del día 20 el Embajador de Chile dice que ha sido invitado por el Sr. Ministro de Estado a (205) tratar sobre los temas que más nos preocupan y, al respecto, dentro de la mayor cordialidad, le ofreció repetidas veces que el afán mayor del Gobierno es tener satisfecho al Cuerpo Diplomático y le pidió que, en lo posible, el Cuerpo Diplomático se reuniera con él periódicamente por intermedio de su decano, a fin de evitar malos entendidos. Con referencias a las sesiones diarias que celebramos y que llamaban la atención del “público”, le expresó que obedecían exclusivamente al deber que tenemos de proteger las vidas de nuestros representados y sus hogares y nuestras propias Misiones y, por añadidura, hasta contra nuestra propia voluntad, a personas de nacionalidad española que se sentían perseguidas por desconocidos que les causaban la muerte, como lo enseñaba la experiencia del tiempo pasado y la de cada día. Manifestó el decano al Ministro que, en realidad, la idea de ausentarse de Madrid y, si el caso lo requería, de España era solamente como una demostración de la inutilidad de todos sus sacrificios. El Ministro estimó que tal medida la estimaría grave su Gobierno y poco amistosa, a lo que el Embajador respondió que el efecto guardaba íntima relación con la causa; pero que, bien entendido, la actitud del Cuerpo Diplomático es en resguardo de su prestigio y de su deber.
La sala acogió con aplauso las palabras anteriores.

El representante de Polonia relata las circunstancias en que fue asesinado el cónsul”
(332 nuevo relato del tren de Jaén donde confunde la fecha y junta los dos trenes; el episodio del oficial subiendo a la máquina está tomado del primer tren)
“En sesión celebrada por el Cuerpo diplomático en mi Embajada el 7 de agosto de 1936 se dio cuenta de que, en el día anterior, habían llegado de Jaén dos trenes conduciendo rehenes. El segundo traía 225 personas, (333) entre ellas autoridades eclesiásticas, militares, agricultores, profesionales, políticos, etc., que venían bajo el cuidado de 25 guardias civiles y dos oficiales.

Este tren fue detenido en muchos puntos del trayecto; pero, con todo, llegó hasta el apeadero de Santa Catalina, en las goteras de Madrid. Allí impedía el paso una gran partida de milicianos que no hubo forma de alejar. Ante esta situación, el jefe de la guardia recurrió al teléfono y se puso al habla con el ministro de la Gobernación, que lo era a la sazón el general Pozas.

Al oír este general que no se permitía el paso del tren de los rehenes dio la orden perentoria de que continuara adelante. El teniente de la Guardia civil transmitió a los milicianos y al maquinista la orden superior. Pero, en vez de prestarle cumplimiento, los milicianos manifestaron que fusilarían a los rehenes y a sus guardias si se pretendía proseguir el viaje a Madrid.

El oficial, sin embargo, subió a la máquina y dio nueva orden de partida. Pero algunas milicias subieron tras él y abocaron los cañones de sus fusiles sobre el teniente y el maquinista, quien, en tales condiciones, desistió de poner el tren en marcha.

Por segunda vez el oficial se puso al habla con el citado general ministro, a quien detalló las circunstancias que le impedían avanzar. Y entonces tuvo lugar la respuesta lapidaria del ministro: de dos males, le dijo, el menor: ¡entregue los rehenes!

Momentos más tarde esos rehenes eran asesinados por la turba sanguinaria.”

(336) “Pero la sucesión de hechos tan profundamente delictuosos, como el asesinato colectivo de los rehenes de Jaén, el de los siete hermanos de San Juan de Dios y el de tantos y tantos otros como ocurría cada día me movieron a dar por terminado el debate sobre la aplicación del derecho de asilo en la sesión del 12 de agosto, en que propuse, en vista de los diversos criterios (337) subsistentes, que cada jefe de Misión obrara de acuerdo con sus propias facultades y con su propia conciencia.

A partir de ese momento se comenzó a recibir en las diversas Misiones extranjeras a quienes solicitaban asilo.”


----------



## Gigatr0n. (5 Oct 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> a ver, el estado de derecho desapareció con el golpe militar, con el asesinato en los cuarteles de los mandos leales.
> en la zona ocupada.



Tú has dicho que desapareció con el golpe militar, y no.

Repito: 

El Estado de Derecho desapareció en febrero de 1936 con el fraude electoral y la posterior desaparición de los derechos de propiedad, expresión, información, reunión, asociación, y por último y más importante, el derecho a la vida. 

Todo ello si es que consideramos el Estado de Derecho como un principio de gobernanza en el que todas las personas, instituciones y entidades, públicas y privadas, incluido el propio Estado, están sometidas a leyes que se promulgan públicamente, se hacen cumplir por igual y se aplican con independencia, además de ser compatibles con las normas y los principios internacionales de derechos humanos. Asimismo, exige que se adopten medidas para garantizar el respeto de los principios de primacía de la ley, igualdad ante la ley, separación de poderes, participación en la adopción de decisiones, legalidad, no arbitrariedad, y transparencia procesal y legal.

Luego cada uno puede tener su opinión, y todas son respetables, pero lo enunciado anteriormente como principio de gobernanza, es el Estado de Derecho, literalmente, no admite discusión alguna.


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Oct 2019)

huzaan dijo:


> Tú has dicho que desapareció con el golpe militar, y no.
> 
> Repito:
> 
> ...



lo he dicho y lo mantengo, pero no sólo lo digo yo. mira el post que repite la inteligencia artificial o bot floodeador_


I. de A. dijo:


> AURELIO NÚÑEZ MORGADO, EMBAJADOR DE CHILE Y DECANO DEL CUERPO DIPLOMÁTICO, EXPLICA CÓMO DESAPARECIÓ EL ESTADO DE DERECHO EN LA REVOLUCIÓN ESPAÑOLA DE 1936


----------



## I. de A. (5 Oct 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> lo he dicho y lo mantengo, pero no sólo lo digo yo. mira el post que repite la inteligencia artificial o bot floodeador_



Qué cosas más raras dices, inteligencia artificial, bot floodeador_¡Conspiración contra el incorrezto! Flipas.

Tú sueltas tu humilde opinión, lo que me da pie a contestar con un par de artículos... Sacas a colación al embajador Morgado, pues lo pongo ahí para que se sepa de quién se habla.

Y tú te vuelves loco con "botes flodeadores".

Ya te decía yo que tu curioso curro es muy divertido.


----------



## Gigatr0n. (5 Oct 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> lo he dicho y lo mantengo, pero no sólo lo digo yo. mira el post que repite la inteligencia artificial o bot floodeador_




He dicho en mi post:

"Luego *cada uno puede tener su opinión*, y todas son respetables, pero lo enunciado anteriormente como principio de gobernanza, es el Estado de Derecho, literalmente, no admite discusión alguna."

Y punto, hasta ahí llega la discusión, y mira que me gusta discutir (amigablemente, por supuesto), pero es que este tema no da para más.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (7 Oct 2019)

Que mi nombre no se borre en la *istoria* . Con esa falta de ortografía termina la carta de despedida de Julia Conesa, 19 años, modista, vecina de Madrid, fusilada el 5 de agosto de 1939 en una tapia del cementerio de la Almudena.

Julia, militante de la Juventud Socialista Unificada, fue detenida cuando su organización se preparaba para trabajar en la clandestinidad. Una de sus camaradas la denunció junto con otras 12 mujeres —Trece Rosas— y 43 hombres, todos muy jóvenes, algunos menores de edad. Los vendió por unos zapatos nuevos.

Quien se los compró fue otro militante de la JSU que había cambiado de bando, Roberto Conesa, con el tiempo célebre comisario de la Brigada Político-Social, maestro de torturadores como Billy el Niño. Fue su primer gran éxito. He contado esta historia muchas veces. La cuento una vez más, la contaré todas las veces que haga falta, porque esa hache ausente me obliga de por vida.

Ortega Smith me ha dado un motivo para sobreponerme a mi hastío, para ir a votar, para pedirles a ustedes que vayan a votar el 10 de noviembre. Ya sé que da pereza, pero no se puede consentir que el nombre de Julia Conesa, víctima del fascismo, verdugo de nadie, culpable sólo de luchar contra una dictadura por los derechos y las libertades de sus compatriotas, se borre en la Historia, con hache y con mayúscula. Merece la pena votar a favor de un Gobierno capaz de reformar el Código Penal, para que la manipulación de los datos históricos, la difamación y la calumnia sean delitos severamente castigados. Ya sé que no les apetece, pero si creen que nuestra democracia no se respetará a sí misma mientras no respete la dignidad de quienes lucharon por ella, no les queda más remedio que votar el 10 de noviembre.

Almudena Grandes


----------



## I. de A. (7 Oct 2019)

CONDADO DE BARCELONA
*Los 23 mártires de Montserrat – Los crimenes de Companys*
Cuando era niño, la Generalitat de Catalunya implantó la política llamada de “_normalització_ _lingüística_” (¡había que estudiar en catalán y _prou_!) y, gracias a ello, hoy puedo leer la “_Història de la persecució religiosa a Catalunya (1936-1939)_” de Francesc d´Assís Picas, profundo conocedor del tema. Aunque bien pensado, más irónico es haber podido leer “_El preu de la traïció_” del marista Miquel Mir que narra el asesinato de 172 maristas, explicando la persecución, el chantaje y la traición que sufrieron estos religiosos por parte de dirigentes de la CNT-FAI que ocupaban cargos de responsabilidad en la Conselleria d´Interior de la Generalitat y en el Gobierno central de la República.
Hace unos días Montserrat Caballè, barcelonesa universal, declaraba que: “_estar orgulloso de tu lengua no es obligar al prójimo a hablarla_”… Claro que por lo visto, para tener la libertad de espíritu a la hora de hacer esas declaraciones, hay que hablar catalán, castellano y seis idiomas más como ella… O sea, ser inteligente… De todas formas yo no me avergüenzo de saber, leer y hablar en catalán.
Retomemos el tema. Picas, en su obra, recoge un pasaje sobrecogedor que vivimos en Cataluña en 1986. Un bárbaro incendio asoló Montserrat: ¡8000 hectáreas calcinadas! En la página 205, habla de una fotografía – que yo conservo publicada por _La Vanguardia _– de un monje anciano, el padre Ricard M. Sans abrazado a la imagen de la Virgen de Montserrat que se venera en la Cueva, donde él era el guardián, para apartarla del peligro de la llamas y ponerla a salvo… Y escribe Picas: _“¡Dios mío, qué coincidencias! Cincuenta años justos que comenzó en Cataluña el fuego de una persecución religiosa… Cincuenta años atrás, en julio y agosto de 1936, el cielo catalán se cubrió de humo… Del humo de las iglesias que la Revolución mandó quemar… Hacía cincuenta años que otro monje, en 1936, abrazaba la imagen de la Moreneta para salvarla de una posible profanación de los perseguidores de la Iglesia y así evitar que fuera quemada con gasolina…”_
Escribo esta larga introducción para hablar de Hilari Raguer. Dicen que es uno de los más prestigiosos historiadores españoles; yo no me avergüenzo de aclarar que no he leído nada de este afamado señor, y para la inmensa mayoría les aclaro que el “_tal Raguer_” es monje benedictino de Montserrat. De él afirma wikipedia que sus estudios versan sobre la historia política de Cataluña en el siglo XX, el papel de la Iglesia Católica en la Guerra Civil Española y la biografía de católicos catalanes represaliados por el franquismo. Su tesis doctoral, publicada en 1976, “_La Unió Democràtica de Catalunya i el seu temps (1931-39)”,_ le sirvió para ser aupado por _establishment_ de CIU (pujolistas), el mossèns de la U y poco más…
Si por su manera de explicar la historia le podía servir a alguien de referente, sus declaraciones tras la visita del Papa a España, nos terminan por dar a conocer al personaje. El historiador de los años 30 ha dicho:
– “_Las declaraciones del Papa (“_en España ha nacido una laicidad, un anticlericalismo, un laicismo fuerte y agresivo, como lo vimos precisamente en los años treinta”) _me hicieron pensar en Mourinho_”.
¡Qué gracioso! ¡Qué poco estilo! Si usted tiene otra versión distinta a la del Papa, expóngala a la hora de responder, pero las gracietas déjelas para su recreación…
Y ahora, explíqueme cómo es posible que sea especialista en lo sucedido en la España de los años 30 y haya contribuido a mantener en el ostracismo los gravísimos episodios que sucedieron en Montserrat… Seguro que lo narrará en alguna de sus obras (¡o vete tú a saber!) pero me refiero al proceso de canonización de sus monjes mártires. Cuando entra en la Sala Capitular de su Monasterio y contempla la pintura mural de Pere Pruna: “_San Benito recibe el homenaje de los 23 monjes mártires de 1936_”, ¿mantiene la mirada observando tal ofrecimiento?
Porque, si algo queda claro en este lúgubre período de la Historia de España (desde mayo de 1931 a febrero de 1939), fue que se deseaba acabar con la Iglesia católica y eso, espero que no lo ponga en duda. A usted, que como yo nacimos en Madrid, le resultará familiar la fotografía de la Puerta de Alcalá y los enormes retratos de Stalin, Vorochilov y Litvinov que se colocaron cegando los arcos en noviembre de 1937, durante la celebración de la Semana de Homenaje a la URSS, en el XX aniversario de su Revolución, coronados con la frase ¡_Viva la URSS_! O los retratos de Marx, Lenin y Stalin que se colocaron en la fachada del Hotel Colón de Barcelona. Se intentó por todos los medios crear un país satélite soviético y en el punto de mira estaba la Iglesia. Aunque no cuadre con muchos de sus planteamientos…
Supongo que recordará las pintadas que hace tres años aparecieron en la entrada de la Escuela Llissach, en la comarca de Manresa, con los retratos de sus cuatro mártires Hermanos de La Salle, declarados beatos por la Iglesia, con la leyenda 498 fatxes menys (498 fachas menos)… A los de La Salle o a los Maristas se le puede acusar injustamente de adoctrinamiento pero los argumentos se agotan cuando los asesinados son los 18 hospitalarios, beatos de la Orden de San Juan de Dios, de Calafell (Tarragona) por el delito terrorífico de cuidar niños asmáticos…
Raguer lea a Picas, por favor.
¿No tiene nada que responder al silencio litúrgico que durante tres años paralizó la vida monacal; la ausencia de peregrinaciones para postrarse a los pies de la Moreneta al son del_Virolai_; el destrozo de tantas cosas que hablaban de religión, el monumento al Abad Oliva; el desmantelamiento drástico; el éxodo de los monjes y de los niños de la Escolanía, comenzando por el Padre Abad, y que dieron como resultado 23 monjes mártires?
*23 benedictinos serían asesinados cuando estaban teóricamente bajo la protección de la Generalitat de Cataluña que presidía el siniestro Companys. Estos son sus nombres:
1. P. FULGENCIO (José) ALBAREDA RAMONEDA
2. P. LEON (Luis) ALESANCO MAESTRO
3. P. VERAMUNDO MARÍA (Raimundo) BOQUÉ NOLLA
4. P. AMBROSIO JOSE (Agustín) BUSQUETS CREIXELL.
5. P. ODILIO MARÍA(Juan) COSTA CANAL.
6. P. SEBASTIAN FELIU ESCUDER.
7. P. PLACIDO MARÍA (Cándido) FELIU SOLER.
8. P. JOSE MARÍA FONTSERE MASDEU.
9. P. DOMINGO (Cipriano) GONZALEZ MILLAN.
10. P. ROBERTO (Juan) GRAU BULLICH, Prior.
11. P. RAIMUNDO (Antonio) LLADÓS SALUD.
12. P. LUIS PALACIOS LOZANO, Prof. Lenguas Orientales.
13. P. JUAN ROCA BOSCH.
14. P. ANGEL MARÍA RODAMILANS CANALS.
15. P. PEDRO VALLMITJANA ABARCA.
16. HNO. ILDEFONSO (Alejo) CIVIL CASTELLVI.
17. HNO. EUGENIO Mª (José) ERAUSQUIN ARAMBURU.
18. HNO. EMILIANO (Ignacio) GUILÁ XIMENES.
19. HNO. JOSE MARÍA JORDÁ JORDÁ
20. HNO. BERNARDO (Jaime) VENDRELL OLIVELLA
21. D. HILDEBRANDO MARÍA (Luis) CASANOVAS VILA
22. D. FRANCISCO DE P. SÁNCHEZ SOLER
23. D. NARCISO MARÍA (Pedro) VILAR ESPONA.
La Basílica, como es sabido, fue profanada por las Brigadas Internacionales que cantaron dentro el himno comunista, puño en alto, mientras un miliciano hacía sonar los acordes de la canción en uno de los órganos. Manuel Azaña, presidente de la República Española, escogió Montserrat, sin monjes ni fieles, para pasar unos días de descanso y gobernar bajo el precepto de lo dicho en el Parlamento en 1931: “¡España ha dejado de ser católica!”*
Luego Montserrat fue utilizado como hospital de guerra, con 500 camas. El 23 de enero de 1939, ante el avance de las tropas nacionales, los mandos, tras evacuar, enviaron la orden de “_volar todas las instalaciones_”… la Providencia y la vergüenza de los que debían hacerlo, evitaron que el Monasterio fuera dinamitado.
Termino. Existe un catálogo editado con motivo de la exposición “_Manuel Capdevila, pintor y orfebre_” editado en el año 2000 por _Publicacions de l´Abadia de Montserrat_, en el que se dice que el Abad Aureli María Escarré quiso cumplir el deseo del Abad Antoni Marcet Poal “_que llevaba muy adentro de su corazón el trauma que le supuso el asesinato de los 23 monjes de Montserrat al comienzo de la Guerra Civil y había pensado hacer un gran cáliz en su memoria_”. Pero el Escarré del principio no fue el del final. También le pasó al cardenal Tarancón: ¡que homilías martiriales en Tortosa! Ya saben, pasaron los años y con ellos el olvido. En la página 25 de dicho catálogo se puede leer esta absurda historia:
“_No sabemos exactamente los motivos, parece que era principalmente de carácter estético y de preferencia por un arte más moderno, pero el hecho es que el Abad Escarré mandó desmontar el precioso cáliz (datado en 1958)… haciendo otro… pensando ya en las concelebraciones multitudinarias… que tampoco fue del agrado del Abad por encontrarlo excesivamente alto y desproporcionado (éste datado en 1960). Tras varios arreglos, bajo el mismo hay una inscripción en la que ya no son recordados los mártires, dice simplemente: “En memoria del abad Aureli M. Escarré”._ _Esta es una historia triste pero hacía falta contarla”._
O sea, que el olvido ya viene de lejos. ¡Me parece que estoy pidiendo peras al olmo! Y Raguer, no me agradezca la propaganda, al contrario soy yo quien le doy las gracias por darme pie a escribir sobre lo que quería: los 23 mártires de Montserrat. A ver si va a ser como el que tiene nombre de ex presidente del Real Madrid, que se atreve a llamar analfabeto al Papa y desde su prepotencia le recomienda que lea su novela sobre el 36… Pero, hombre, para eso ya tiene el _Martirologio_… Desde luego el _Planeta_ hace estragos.
Los 23 mártires de Montserrat – ReL.


----------



## I. de A. (7 Oct 2019)

CONDADO DE BARCELONA, GUERRA CIVIL 1936, HISTORIA
*Josep Tarradellas: el asesinato de 172 maristas a manos de la FAI en Cataluña.*
El historiador Miquel Mir considera que el entonces conseller en cap, Josep Tarradellas, sabía del asesinato de 172 maristas a manos de la FAI. Mir acaba de publicar -junto con Mariano Santamaria- “El precio de la traición” (Pórtico), el cual relata uno de los episodios más desconocidos de la violencia anticlerical en Catalunya durante el año 1936: el asesinato de ciento setenta y dos hermanos maristas.





Según recoge E-noticies.cat, el libro explica la persecución, el chantaje y la traición que sufrieron los maristas por parte de dirigentes de la CNT-FAI que ocupaban cargos de responsabilidad a la Conselleria de Interior de la Generalitat y en el Govern de la República.
Los testigos y las pruebas reunidas permiten afirmar que algunos gobernantes de la Generalitat de Cataluña conocían la persecución y el chantaje de doscientos mil francos franceses, que pagó infructuosamente la Institución Marista como el entonces consejero, Josep Tarradellas.
El dinero fue cobrado por Aurelio Fernández, cabeza del Departament de Investigació y de las Patrulles de Control, y secretario general de la Junta de Seguretat Interior de la Generalitat, que los entregó a Tarradellas , entonces también conseller de Finances.
“Las pruebas reunidas son lo suficiente elocuentes para afirmar que algunos gobernantes de la Generalitat de Cataluña estaban al cabo de la calle de la persecución y el chantaje de doscientos mil francos que los dirigentes de la CNT-FAI -con cargos de responsabilidad a la Conselleria de Interior de la Generalitat de Catalunya- hacían a la Institución Marista, y que este dinero cobrado por Aurelio Fernández fue entregados a Josep Tarradellas, que a su turno los entregó a Josep Asens para ser trasladados y depositados en Suiza”, acaba el libro (pág. 250).
Los autores también dan nombres: “Los responsables de todo el que pasaba eran Manuel Escorza, del Comité de Investigación de la FAI; Dionís Eroles, cabeza de Servicios de la Comissaria General de Ordre Públic; Josep Asens, cabeza de las Patrulles de Control; Aurelio Fernández, secretario general de la Junta de Seguretat e Interior de la Generaltiat de Catalunya; Silví Torrentes, cabeza del cuartel de Sant Elies” (Pág. 130).
Miquel Mir (Banyoles, 1955) es documentalista e investigador. Desde hace años, lleva a cabo una exhaustiva investigación sobre los hechos de violencia revolucionaria y la expoliación del patrimonio civil y religioso durante la Guerra Civil. Con este propósito, está trabajando con varios archivos personales, como también documentos inéditos y testigos orales de las acciones que se perpetraron en la zona republicana durante el conflicto de 1936-1939. Ha publicado Entre el rojo y el negro (2006) y Diario de un pistolero de la FAI (2008).





Un libro destapa el asesinato de 172 maristas a manos de la FAI en Cataluña at Archivo Enero 2010 a Noviembre 2010 de MinutoDigital.com.


----------



## I. de A. (7 Oct 2019)

*Estat Catala – ERC y Tarradellas: manos manchadas de sangre y cuentas en Suiza*










“El hallazgo de los diarios de los jefes de las patrullas de la CNT-FAI sigue sacando a la luz detalles de la sangrienta represión llevada a acabo en los primeros meses de la Guerra Civil en Barcelona. Miquel Mir, autor de Diari d’un pistoler de la FAI, revisa ahora el asesinato de 172 maristas en El preu de la traïció (Pòrtic).
Mir sostiene que Tarradellas, entonces conseller de Finances, estaba al corriente del pago para rescatar a un grupo de maristas que, al final, fueron ejecutados por los anarquistas incumpliendo el pacto.”
“Mir documenta el encuentro, en el café Tostadero, de la plaza Universitat, donde se pacta la entrega de 200.000 francos a cambio de la inmunidad y salida de España de los maristas que habían salvado la vida.”
“La cita –dice Mir– era en el puerto, donde les esperaba un barco, fletado por Francia, que les debía llevar a Marsella. Los maristas, confiados, abandonaron sus escondites y se dirigieron el barco. Sólo tenían que dar la contraseña pactada, “Asunto Ordaz”, para que les dejaran pasar, Iban a una ratonera. Les desembarcaron, les metieron en dos autobuses y les llevaron a Sant Elies. Allí, Aurelio Fernández, dirigiéndose a los patrulleros, les felicitó: “¡Buena caza, compañeros. Os felicitamos. Cómo os divertiréis con estos conejitos. Que tengáis buena puntería!”. Aquella misma noche mataron a 46 religiosos en Montcada.
El fusilamiento de un segundo grupo quedó frustrado porque un patrullero de Sant Elies, Vicenç Subirats, reconoció a Pere Soler, hermano de un amigo suyo, teniente de los Mossos d’Esquadra, quien consiguió llegar hasta Companys e informarle de lo que sucedía. Según Mir, así se consiguió salvar la vida de 62 maristas. Los hechos tuvieron lugar ya en octubre, pasados los meses del terror.”
“¿Qué hicieron los anarquistas con los 200.000 francos? Según Mir, que cita el diario de José Asens, fueron entregados a Josep Tarradellas, conseller de Finances”
“Tarradellas les entregó 100.000 francos para comprar armas en Suiza y 200.000 más para meter en una cuenta bancaria a nombre de la Conselleria de Finances.”





“Mir insinúa que, al acabar la guerra, Tarradellas se sirvió de la cuenta de Suiza para reagrupar a Esquerra Republicana. Vigilado por los maristas, delegó en testaferros las idas a Ginebra. Los autores se preguntan hasta dónde llega la responsabilidad de Tarradellas, su posible dejadez de funciones o conocimiento de los hechos. Mir cree que Tarradellas necesitaba, al principio, el apoyo de los anarquistas para compensar el peso de los comunistas”
Un libro revela que la Generalitat compró armas a cambio de presos
Los anarquistas cobraron el dinero y… torturaron y mataron a los religiosos… 172 maristas, unidos a los centenares de religiosos y decenas de miles de civiles, que fueron martirizados a causa de su fe. Gente pacífica, no-violenta.
Y Tarradellas haciendo mofa de ello: Estos 5.000 francos franceses “Todavía están calientes, porque pertenecen al paquete que acaba de entregarme Aurelio Fernández (jefe de la CNT), procedentes del intercambio por la libertad de maristas”, dijo Tarradellas al miliciano anarquista Joan García Oliver, el 27 de octubre de 1936, mientras le entregó 5.000 francos franceses
Uno viviendo en Londres de gorra gracias a los objetos que había robado. Y el otro en el exilio dorado vegetando gracias a sus cuentas suizas, repletas de dinero manchado por la traición y por la sangre de inocentes. Y haciéndose las víctimas.
Es preciso conocer la Historia para evitar la repetición de los crímenes y errores cometidos por todos. Pero no es de recibo falsear la historia, presentando a unos como buenos-víctimas-explotados (como Tarradellas), y a otros como malos-verdugos-explotadores.
Es preciso conocer la Historia, pero de verdad, asumiendo hechos como el descrito: las manos manchadas de sangre de Tarradellas y de su partido ERC. Aunque parece que en este rinconcito del Mediterráneo, conocido como Cataluña, la Senyera tapa todas las vergüenzas, crímenes y corruptelas.
Estat Catala – ERC y Tarradellas: manos manchadas de sangre y cuentas en Suiza


----------



## klopec (7 Oct 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *En Julio de 1938, 7 REPUBLICANOS maniatados, una mujer y 6 hombres, fueron ASESINADOS por mercenarios falangistas en La Bornaína (Asturias)*



El dia 27 de octubre de 1.937 termina la guerra civil en Asturias. DESDE ESE DIA HASTA JULIO DE 1.938 tuvieron tiempo de sobra para rendirse y entregarse a las tropas de Liberación Nacional o volver a sus líneas. Caso contrario se emplearon las tácticas ritunarias contra los combatientes irregulares / bandoleros, todo dentro de la más estricta legalidad.

Durante el tiempo en que Piloña - Infesto estuvo en manos rojas, *FUERON ASESINADAS 50 personas* además de los rutinarios saqueos, robos, atracos y quema de elementos arquitectónicos de valos histórico - religioso.


----------



## I. de A. (7 Oct 2019)

*“La izquierda catalana ha querido negar a las 8.000 víctimas de Lluís Companys”*
*“La izquierda catalana ha querido negar a las 8.000 víctimas de Lluís Companys”*

*EL AUTOR, ESPECIALISTA EN LA GUERRA CIVIL, PUBLICA ‘LA OTRA MEMORIA HISTÓRICA’.

CUENTA CRÍMENES OCULTOS DURANTE MÁS DE SIETE DÉCADAS.*
Hace ya una década que el documentalista Miquel Mir lleva a cabo una exhaustiva investigación sobre los hechos de violencia revolucionaria y el expolio del patrimonio durante la Guerra Civil. Ahora presenta estas investigaciones en forma de libro, concretamente _La otra memoria histórica_ (Nowtilus), que se centra en el asesinato de los Hermanos Maristas de Barcelona.

*-¿Quién gobernaba realmente la Cataluña del 36?*

-Lluís Companys se mantuvo en la Generalitat pero dio todo el poder a los anarquistas de la CNT-FAI al crear las Milicias Antifascistas. Juan García Oliver tomó las riendas del Orden Público y Aurelio Fernández de las Patrullas de Control.

*-¿Como se gestó el chantaje a los maristas?*

-La casa provincial estaba en Badalona, pero tras la quema en la Semana Trágica, se fueron al Monasterio de las Avellanas, al pie del Pirineo. En el 36 llegó el comité de Orden Público y saquearon el monasterio, cometiendo algunos asesinatos y muchos secuestros. Los maristas y sus abogados pactaron la liberación de los presos con el consejero de Cultura y el de Gobernación: 200.000 francos que entregaron a Aurelio Fernández…





*-¿Y el posterior asesinato?*

-Dejaron salir a algunos estudiantes jóvenes pero a los demás los subieron en un barco y se dieron voces para que salieran los que estaban escondidos. A los 47 del barco los mataron en el cuartel de la calle San Elías. Saquearon todos lo colegios y conventos y mataron a 192 maristas en toda España.

*-¿Qué implicación tuvo Josep Tarradellas?*

-Según los testimonios, Tarradellas recibió los 200.000 francos y acudió a Suiza para comprar armas para las Patrullas de Control.

*-¿Por qué ha tardado 75 años en salir a la luz?*

-Aparte del silencio habitual de la izquierda, los maristas querían esperar la beatificación de sus hermanos para evitar interferencias. Una vez conseguido, es hora de explicar que todos los dirigentes cobraron el dinero y les traicionaron.

*-Las víctimas, ¿los de siempre?*

– Familias, por el hecho de ser católicas; fabricantes; farmacéuticos; abogados; profesiones liberales en general. También, miembros de la Liga Regionalista, de la Federación de Jóvenes Cristianos de Cataluña y carlistas. Y 52 socios del Círculo Ecuestre de Barcelona, a quienes les confiscaron el local del Paseo de Gracia, quemaron archivos e instalaron la sede del PSUC, llamado Casal Carlos Marx.

*-¿Qué otros hechos relata el libro?*

-Las 4.500 víctimas de Paracuellos y Torrejón, las 600 de la fosa de Camuñas, el tesoro de la República que se envió a Rusia tras el botín confiscado al Banco de España. En Cataluña existe el Memorial Democrático, una institución pública, pero hay otra historia.






FOSA DE CAMUÑAS

*-¿Ha recibido amenazas por remover la historia de Cataluña?*

-Los sectores de la izquierda catalana, ya sean socialistas, republicanos, comunistas o anarquistas, quieren negar las 9.000 personas que mataron durante el mandato de Companys. Han tergiversado la historia de sus partidos para vender que Cataluña era una tierra de libertad. No quieren reconocer que confiscaron el patrimonio de las principales familias, saquearon casi todas la iglesias, robaron las cajas de seguridad de los bancos, etc. Y prácticamente todo, en los cinco primeros meses.
vía “La izquierda catalana ha querido negar a las 9.000 víctimas de Lluís Companys” | Escandalera.


----------



## I. de A. (7 Oct 2019)

*EL TURQUESA: ¡ARMAS PARA LA GUERRA!.-V*
Publicado el septiembre 23, 2010por ANTON SAAVEDRA RODRIGUEZ

_*Imágen de Indalecio PRIETO, con bigote y sombrero, en su expediente policial.*_

*” Me declaro culpable ante mi conciencia , ante el Partido Socialista y ante España entera, de mi participación en aquel movimiento revolucionario de octubre de 1934. Lo declaro como culpa, como pecado, no como gloria. Estoy exento de responsabilidad en la génesis de aquel movimiento, pero la tengo plena en su preparación y desarrollo…”
(Indalecio PRIETO en el Círculo Pablo Iglesias de México, el 1 de mayo de 1942).*

Comenzaré este capítulo refiriéndome al mítin celebrado en el *cine Pardiñas de Madrid*, el 4 de febrero de 1934, cuando _*Indalecio PRIETO* _llegó a asegurar que *si los socialistas iban a la lucha, triunfarían.* Allí, en uno de sus mítines más agresivos, expuso todo su programa de medidas revolucionarias que pensaban llevar a cabo los socialistas cuando se hiciesen con el poder, mientras con sus saltones ojos de batracio, exclamaba ante el auditorio que *“todos los órganos de la administración habrán de ser intervenidos por comisarios del pueblo”. *En su pletórica arenga lo mismo arremetía contra un ejército anquilosado que *debía ser democratizado y depurado; *que defendía la *socialización de la tierra* al afirmar aquello de que *“se ha acabado el poderío de los dueños de la tierra”; *o realizando un llamamiento a los obreros para que *“el proletariado se hiciese cargo del poder”.*

Pocos días después de aquel incendiario mítin, tratando de llevar a la práctica sus palabras, se integraba en el *Comité Revolucionario* para encargarse de las relaciones con los militares, y, desde ese mismo momento, su mente empezó a urdir el plan para armar a los revolucionarios asturianos y “otros”. Su gran amigo, el industrial vasco *Horacio ECHEVARRIA*, tenía la llave, no en vano era quien había actuado de intermediario en la venta de las armas destinadas a la oposición portuguesa que preparaba un *golpe de estado contra Antonio de OLIVEIRA SALAZAR. *Aquellas armas que permanecían depositadas en *SANTA CATALINA de CADIZ, *fueron compradas por *Indalecio PRIETO, Juan NEGRIN, Ramón GONZALEZ PEÑA y Amador FERNANDEZ “AMADORIN”* por medio millón de pesetas y cargadas en el barco *“TURQUESA”*, el cual había sido comprado en 73.000 mil pesetas por el celebre huelguista de las minas de *RIOTINTO, Eladio Echegoyechea,* al *armador y diputado monárquico andaluz Ramón CARRANZA. *A pesar de todas las maniobras de distracción queriendo hacer ver que el barco se dirigía hacia el puerto francés de *Burdeos* camino de *ABISINIA*, sin embargo el destino real no era otro que *ASTURIAS*, donde *Amador FERNANDEZ “AMADORIN”, *en calidad de presidente del *SOMA-UGT*, y *Manuel ATEJADA*, capitán del barco, habían convenido lugar, día y hora del desembarco armamentístico. Queda muy claro pues, que aquel alijo del *“TURQUESA”* no tenía otra finalidad más que armar a los mineros asturianos preparados para la *insurrección violenta*, de acuerdo con las consignas emanadas desde *EL SOCIALISTA *que, el mismo día 25 de setiembre, anunciaba :* “Renuncie todo el mundo a la revolución pacífica, que es una utopía; bendita la guerra”, *la cual era remachada en el editorial del día 27 – dos días después – , diciendo: *“El mes próximo puede ser nuestro octubre. Nos aguardan días de prueba, jornadas duras. La responsabilidad del proletariado español y sus cabezas directoras es enorme. Tenemos nuestro ejército a la espera de ser movilizado”.*

Realizada la operación de las armas y el barco, este iniciaba su travesía hacia *ESTACA DE VARES *cuando su capitán, *Manuel ATEJEDA, *recibía la comunicación para que lo fondeara entre *San Esteban de Pravia y Muros del Nalón*, llegando el día 10 de setiembre para ser descargado en las cinco embarcaciones previstas al efecto por el práctico del puerto *Servando SAENZ DE MIERA – *sólo llegaron las lanchas gijonesas *Edelmira, Maria Posada y Fermín Galán,* porque la de Avilés, por avería, y la de Lastres porque no acertó a llegar al sitio, no aparecieron – para ser depositadas en la playa de *Aguilar*, donde un centenar de militantes del *SOMA-UGT-PSOE* armados hasta los dientes esperaban para cargar los *500 fusiles mauser y las 50 ametralladoras con su correspondiente munición*, en las camionetas de la mismísima *Diputación de Oviedo*, taxis de militantes del *PSOE*, y coches de los _*ayuntamientos de*_ *Langreo y Mieres*, para su traslado a los escondrijos elegidos al efecto.

_*Mineros asturianos con las armas del TURQUESA en las trincheras de Octubre del 34*_

Aún quedaban algunas cajas por transportar cuando, de repente, alguien grito: *¡Alto! *Se trataba de la *Guardia Civil de Muros del Nalón y los carabineros de San Esteban de Pravia *que se habían apercibido de aquel desembarco nocturno y habían localizado, nada más y nada menos que a *Indalecio PRIETO, Ramón GONZALEZ PEÑA y Amador FERNANDEZ “Amadorin”,*estableciéndose el siguiente diálogo:

– ¿Quienes son ustedes?
*-Soy el diputado Indalecio PRIETO.*
-¿Indalecio Prieto, el ex-ministro?
*-Sí, señor, el mismo.*
-¡Qué sorpresa encontrarlo aquí y que alegria saludarle!
-Pero, ¿qué hace usted por aquí a estas horas?
*-Estamos entre hombres cabales y no procede hablar con remilgos. Estos dos amigos y yo vamos de excursión con tres muchachas y como, por mi significación política, estimé escandaloso llegar los seis en pandilla al hotel de Avilés donde debemos pernoctar, acordamos que el automóvil con las mujeres fuese por delante y bla,bla,bla…*
-Pues nosotros estabamos durmiendo tranquilamente cuando un vecino nos avisó de que en la ría se estaba haciendoun alijo, y nos dirigimos hacia allá a ver que hay de cierto en ello.

En efecto, mientras la Guardia Civil capturaba a veinticuatro militantes del *SOMA-UGT-PSOE, *y el grupo de *Cesar ANTUÑA*, encargado de interceptar el tráfico en el puente de *Soto del Barco, *se entregaba a las autoridades, los vespertinos ovetenses publicaban en sus portadas el sensacional titular: *“¡CONTRABANDO DE ARMAS DESCUBIERTO EN SAN ESTEBAN DE PRAVIA! “.* No se sabe cómo, alguien había filtrado a la prensa de la presencia de *Indalecio PRIETO* en aquel desaguisado, pero éste, como era su costumbre, ya había desaparecido y puesto a salvo de cualquier especulación sobre su participación en el desembarco del *TURQUESA, *hasta el punto de que para guardar aún más las apariencias se dejaba ver fácilmente por las calles y cafés bilbaínos. La cuestión es que una parte importante de las armas y municiones habían ido a parar a la iglesia del pueblo asturiano de *VALDUNO*, realizándose el traslado *“por vía fluvial, ya que por esta parte es muy navegable el río Nalón”,*quedando como depositario el sacristán, un hermano del concejal del *PSOE* *en el ayuntamiento de LAS REGUERAS, Cornelio FERNANDEZ, *uno de los amigos y hombre de plena confianza de *Ramón GONZALEZ PEÑA.*
Después de varias peripecias, más o menos interesadas sobre el paradero del *TURQUESA* y las armas que habían quedado en su interior, donde incluso se llegó a comentar que una tormenta lo había hundido, éste aparecía atracado el día 29 de setiembre en el puerto francés de *BURDEOS*. Allí, los servicios portuarios comprobaron con sus propios ojos el arsenal apilado en su interior, siendo incautado por la policía francesa y detenida su tripulación, según publicaba la prensa francesa del día siguiente: *“EL TURQUESA, DESCUBIERTO EN BURDEOS”.* Días después, la marina española enviaba una delegación para recoger el barco y el arsenal. La otra parte del mismo que permanecía escondida en *VALDUNO* y otros pueblos de las cuencas mineras sería utilizado en la *REVOLUCION que se iniciaba en la madrugada del día 5 de octubre de 1934 en ASTURIAS.

ANTON SAAVEDRA*


----------



## klopec (7 Oct 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Que mi nombre no se borre en la *istoria* . Con esa falta de ortografía termina la carta de despedida de Julia Conesa, 19 años, modista, vecina de Madrid, fusilada el 5 de agosto de 1939 en una tapia del cementerio de la Almudena.
> 
> Julia, militante de la Juventud Socialista Unificada, fue detenida cuando su organización se preparaba para trabajar en la clandestinidad. Una de sus camaradas la denunció junto con otras 12 mujeres —Trece Rosas— y 43 hombres, todos muy jóvenes, algunos menores de edad. Los vendió por unos zapatos nuevos.
> Almudena Grandes



*JOSÉ PENA BREA*​Veintiún años. Empleado de seguros en Madrid. Ingresó en la Juventud Comunista en 1935, desempeñando el cargo de secretario de organización de varios sectores antes de la guerra. Durante ésta fue *secretario general del radio 1 (Este), ubicado en el palacio March*, secretario general del Comité del Frente de Brunete y del de Guadalajara, miembro del Comité Provincial de Madrid y de la Comisión Ejecutiva de Euzkadi, secretario de Cuadros y Administrativos de la Comisión de Educación al soldado del Ejército del centro y del Ejército de Extremadura, secretario de la Escuela Nacional de Cuadros dirigentes “Trifón Medrano” y secretario de Educación Técnica del Ejército del Centro. Tras intentar salir por el puerto de Alicante, fue uno de los miles de republicanos internados en el campo de concentración de los Almendros, de donde será conducido a la plaza de toros, primero y al cuartel de Benalua después para ser “clasificado”. El 7 de abril, quedó en libertad, marchándose a Madrid a donde llegó tres días más tarde. Tras reunirse con Severino Rodríguez, secretario general de la JSU y ponerle al tanto de la situación, todo el Comité Provincial acordó nombrarle secretario general. Su primer objetivo fue contactar con el partido, para lo que Severino le facilitó un enlace, *Federico Bascuñana.* Detenido en la madrugada del 11 de mayo de 1939, fue llevado a la comisaría de Puente de Vallecas donde le interrogaron hasta conseguir que les hablara del PCE y la JSU.

*




*​*
RESPONSABLE DE LA CHEKA ( DETENCIÓN ILEGAL Y TORTURAS ) DE LA J.S.U. DE NÚÑEZ DE BALBOA ( PALACIO JUAN MARCH )*


*FEDERICO BASCUÑANA, AMIGO DE LOS DE LA CHEKA PALACIO JUAN MARCH, JOSÉ PENA*​
32 años. Casado. Metalúrgico. Vivía en una de las primeras casas de la calle Orense. Miembro de la dirección del sector Norte del PCE, zona Cuatro Caminos. Enlace entre la JSU y el PCE, colaboró con Francisco Sotelo "Cecilio" en la reorganización del PCE en Madrid, junto a Luis Sanabria y* Pilar Bueno, una de las Trece Rosas*, a cuya casa solía ir a comer. A finales de Abril, la estructura del PCE aparecía configurada con Francisco Sotelo y Luis Sanabria a la cabeza, *Carmen Barrero como responsable femenina* y Federico Bascuñana y *Pilar Bueno* encargados de la organización en Madrid. El primero como enlace con la JSU y la segunda como responsable de crear radios o sectores. Tras la llegada de Enrique Castro a Madrid ocupó la secretaría del Comité Provincial. Fue detenido el 15 de mayo de 1939*.

Vamos a ver el sumario del proceso ...* Y nos vamos a reir con Almudena Grandes la "_demócrata_" de mierda que ...


*Almudena Grandes afirma que cada mañana "fusilaría" a dos o tres voces que le "sacan de quicio"*

_*FUENTE* : Almudena Grandes afirma que cada mañana "fusilaría" a dos o tres voces que le "sacan de quicio"_


----------



## I. de A. (7 Oct 2019)

*¿ CUANDO SE RINDEN LAS CUENTAS DEL TESORO DEL VITA?.-XVII*
Publicado el enero 17, 2011por ANTON SAAVEDRA RODRIGUEZ

_*“Rodrigo, vamos a hacer una cosa que nos va a llenar de mierda…, pero tenemos que hacerla.PRIETO era perfectamente conocedor, desde Paris, del multimillonario tesoro del VITA que asaltó en México”

” … Tengo un tribunal muy exigente, el de la propia conciencia, quien me exime de toda culpa por haber destinado aquellos bienes a salvar de la miseria a miles de españoles desventurados que, en México, merced a nuestro socorro, se abrieron camino hacia el bienestar. Estos compatriotas, mediante giros a familiares y amigos que en España padecían hambre, han restituido a la Patria buena parte del caudal con que se les auxilió. ¡ Ojalá tenga yo tiempo y ánimo para escribirlo, acompañándolo de la correspondiente prueba documental…”
( Carta de Indalecio PRIETO a su amigo SEBASTIAN MIRANDA, el 21 de diciembre de 1959)*_

*Pero, ¿ No decía don Indalecio que aquel “revoltijo” *no era más que un montón de *“baratijas”* para el que *“sobraba espacio en el camarote del capitán del VITA”? *Pues, la verdad, tengo que reconocer que aquel montonucu de *“baratijas” *debió de alcanzar un precio desorbitado en los mercados, a juzgar por las manifestacaciones realizadas por *PRIETO* a su amigo *SEBASTIAN MIRANDA,* en la carta que le envió el 21 de diciembre de 1959. Desde luego, es dificil, por no decir imposible, que se pueda ser más demagogo y miserable, cuando la cruda realidad – perfectamente demostrable – es que éste sujeto fue otro de aquellos *“socialistas” *que huyeron del país dejando en la *“estacada” *a cientos de miles *luchadores por la República* a merced de sus enemigos franquistas o *muriéndose de hambre en los “campos de concentración” del exilio – “traer refugiados es tirar el dinero al mar”, *había dicho *don Indalecio* en *México*, el mes de setiembre de 1941 – haciendo que sus propios intereses prevalecieran en todo momento sobre motivos idealistas, eso sí, después de fugarse con los *“tesoros” robados al patrimonio artístico e histórico nacional* y a los particulares, incluyendo a la gente sin recursos que había empeñado hasta el *“anillo de boda” *en los *MONTES DE PIEDAD* para poder comprar una miserable lata de sardinas para alimentar a sus hijos.

_*Carlos ESPLA Rizos, secretario general de la JARE, realizando uno de sus cruceros en el lujoso trasatlantico QUEEN ELIZABETH. La verdad, aquel “revoltijo” del VITA sirvió para todo, menos para cumplir su cometido estatutario de ayuda a los luchadores republicanos que se morían de hambre en los campos de concentración franceses y en otros lugares peores…*_

*¡ NO !,* en absoluto se trataba de un *“revoltijo”. *El cargamento del *VITA* no era un *“revoltijo”. *El *“revoltijo” *lo había organizado premeditadamente *don Indalecio y sus secuaces*, entre los que destacaba uno de sus hombres de confianza, el dirigente minero del *S.O.M.A. *y diputado del *PSOE, Amador Fernández “AMADORIN”, *para disfrutar ellos solos del multimillonario botín robado con la derrota republicana, que era su victoria. El empleado de la sucursal del *Banco de España en PARIS*, *Francisco GORDO, *fue el encargado de comprar las *CIENTO VEINTE maletas *para acomodar todos los paquetes, previamente preparados, etiquetados y con la fecha de procedencia y calidad del contenido. *Todo estaba perfectamente controlado e inventariado, *con la excepción de otro montón de cajas que, representando el mayor volúmen de la expedición, no pudo ser especificado en todos sus detalles por falta de tiempo. En una de las cartas de *Juan NEGRIN a Indalecio PRIETO, *estando los dos en *México, *le dice que los representantes del Ministerio de Hacienda *“…eran los únicos responsable y los únicos que poseen el inventario hecho… conforme a las severas normas que marcan los preceptos de nuestra administración…”*, pero las violentas presiones ejercidas por los *secuaces de don Indalecio PRIETO *contra el representante de Hacienda – *señor SABATE* -durante la travesía del *VITA* hizo que éste funcionario perdiera el control de la documentación, cayendo esta en las manos de los hombres de *PRIETO, *hasta el punto que *SABATE*fallecía de una depresión aguda al poco de llegar a la ciudad mexicana. Por cierto, en aquel *“revoltijo” *tan desordenado, según el pirata de la calle Rosal de *Oviedo, *fue donde localizó sin esfuerzo alguno, el paquete de joyas de *doña Rita LABRA *que, casualidades de la vida, era la esposa de uno de los cuatro *“notables” *que habían respaldado aquella sucia maniobra de *PRIETO*, *Augusto BARCIA. *No tendría la misma suerte la famosa coreógrafa y bailaora de flamenco _*Encarnación López Júlvez “La Argentinita”, *_amante del denominado torero intelectual *Ignacio Sánchez Mejías, *que cuando recibió sorprendentemente la visita de *PRIETO *en su camerino para…, ella le contesto: *“… No sabe cuánto le agradezco su visita. Y aprovecho la ocasión para ver si usted que tiene tanto poder me puede devolver las joyas que tenía en las Cajas del Montepío” , *a lo que *don Inda *le respondió con mucha sorna: *“… Mire usted Encarna, ésas las debe de tener Negrín. Yo sólo me llevé las de los bancos.”*
Por fin, después de muchas peripecias, *don Indalecio PRIETO, *a quien le interesaba dejar establecida una imágen clara de la gestión realizada en *“su” Junta de Auxilio a los Republicanos Españoles (J.A.R.E.) *que había sido creada en *México *como una auténtica tapadera para justificar el *tesoro del VITA, *sustituyendo al *Servicio de Expatriación de Republicanos Españoles (S.E.R.E.), *controlado por *Juan NEGRIN, *se avino a rendir cuentas ante el *Gobierno de la República en el Exilio (G.R.E.) *reconstituido en *México*, quedando nombrada una comisión gubernamental compuesta por *Gabriel BONILLA, *subsecretario de Hacienda del G.R.E.; *Iglesias DEL PORTAL, *magistrado del Tribunal Supremo y *Virgilio BOTELLA Pastor, *de la Intervención General de la Administración del Estado.

_*Como dejaría escrito el diputado socialista, Juan SAPIÑA, “una exhibición de insólitas fortunas, surgiendo sujetos tan listos que habían logrado “ahorros” fantásticos en una guerra, en la que el pueblo español no ahorró su sangre” (…) “con el denominador común de que todos son incondicionales de Prieto”.*_

Convocada la primera reunión, asistiría *PRIETO*quien, después de hacer una exposición del funcionamiento de la *J.A.R.E., *presentaría a uno de sus hombres de confianza, *Eusebio RODRIGO, *poniéndolo a disposición de la comisión para aclarar cualquier cuestión relativa a la contabilidad que se debía examinar. Comenzado el trabajo, partida por partida, con cada uno de sus justificantes, los ingresos siempre obedecían a la venta de lotes de piedras preciosas en los *EE.UU. *o de oro en el *Banco de México – ¡joder con les “baratijes” de los cojones! -, *y los gastos eran los propios de una Junta de Auxilio, esto es, subsidios familiares, gastos médicos, hospitalizaciones, préstamos, entierros – sobre todo entierros -, nóminas de los empleados, sueldos de los consejeros, alquiler de locales, etc., y, como era de esperar, la revisión de las cuentas no planteó ningún problema importante. *PRIETO *sabía muy bien antes de que la comisión fiscalizadora comenzara sus tareas – *don Indalecio era cualquier cosa menos tonto – *y por ello se había prestado de muy buen talante a que se interviniera su contabilidad. De esa manera, se podía permitir licencia para afirmar claridad y transparencia ante aquella población del exilio republicano, desesperada, sin *“un cachu de pan” *que llevar a la boca todos los días, mientras el miserable de *PRIETO* vivía como un *“nabab”, *luciendo su brillante *CADILLAC *descapotable por la calle, comiendo en los mejores restaurantes y gastando los dineros robados en los mejores *“puticlubs” mexicanos.*

Pero, claro, una vez finalizada aquella inspección, faltaba lo más importante: *la J.A.R.E. no tenía, o al menos no había presentado ningún INVENTARIO del tesoro del “VITA” desde que se hiciera cargo del mismo Indalecio PRIETO…*, ni se ha presentado hasta la fecha que estoy escribiendo el presente capítulo *A PROPOSITO DE LA MEMORIA HISTORICA. ¿ Qué destino tuvieron los bienes que los dirigentes políticos del Frente Popular sacaron de España en los meses finales de nuestra guerra incivil? ¿ se repartieron equitativamente entre los refugiados españoles o primó el favoritismo entre correligionarios? Se rindieron cuentas de la gestión realizada? *La dura y cruda realidad es que nunca se presentó *INVENTARIO* del contenido del *“VITA”, *ni se abrieron libros de contabilidad, ni hubo interés en que se conociera el verdadero valor de las joyas, colecciones de monedas antiguas, obras de arte, acciones …
Después de muchas presiones, maquinaciones y amenazas de todo tipo para tratar de evitar que apareciera esta salvedad en el informe de la comisión fiscalizadora – vital para un esclarecimiento real de las cuentas -, donde intervino en nombre del *“capo” Indalecio PRIETO *un personaje tan oscuro como el exlider de Esquerra Catalana y exsenador del *PSOE-PSC*, *José ANDREU Abelló – *este sujeto es uno de los implicados en el robo de los fondos de la *J.A.R.E., *y fue uno de los fundadores y socios capitalistas de la quebrada fraudulentamente* BANCA CATALANA* en el año 1982 -, la redacción final del informe se mantuvo insobornable al respecto. Asi pués, el *G.R.E.* todo lo que había recibido procedente del *“VITA”*, a través de la *J.A.R.E. , la CAFARE y de manos de la NACIONAL FINANCIERA, S.A. fue la suma de 12.781.589,39 pesos mexicanos (TRES MILLONES de dólares de los EE.UU.) – el periódico mexicano “EXCELSIOR” valoraba en el año 1939 la cantidad de QUINIENTOS MILLONES de dólares el tesoro del “VITA” –* para repartir entre sus secuaces, mientras la gran mayoría de los exiliados sufrían gravísimas calamidades, tal y cómo dejaría escrito de su puño y letra el socialista *Francisco LARGO CABALLERO*: *“Aquel dinero que debía servir para atender a muchas necesidades de los refugiados, si hubiera sido escrupulosamente y desinteresadamente administrado, y para preparar una posible repatriación, se ha gastado en ahondar más las diferencias entre los compatriotas, en crear un cisma que será el más sólido pilar sobre el que se sostendrá el Régimen falangista del usurpador Franco”.*

Más tarde, con el *G.R.E. *ya en *Paris* se requirió judicialmente a *PRIETO* para que entregara los bienes del *“VITA”* que obraban en su poder, pero éste no sólo dio la callada por respuesta para seguir custodiando y administrando a su antojo el tesoro robado, sino que poco tiempo después, *“su” periódico EL SOCIALISTA *publicaba un artículo suyo *“LAS CUENTAS CLARAS”* en el que reproducía todos los extremos del informe de la comisión fiscalizadora favorables a los aspectos ya indicados de la *J.A.R.E.*, pero silenciando la falta total del *INVENTARIO*_, _tal y como figuraba en el informe. Al final, ya que *don Indalecio* no tuvo tiempo para documentar el expolio, *¿cuándo piensa hacerlo el PSOE? *Yo mismo le facilitaré el contenido del *“VITA” *en otro capítulo que estoy preparando para su publicación.

*ANTON SAAVEDRA*


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Oct 2019)

*Desmontando los mitos sobre el anticlericalismo*
La quema de iglesias ni empezó en 1936 ni se ha realizado solo por parte de la izquierda. 

La presidenta de la comunidad de Madrid, Isabel Diaz Ayuso, preguntó el pasado jueves al bloque de la izquierda en la Asamblea de Madrid si, tras la exhumación de Franco, volverían a arder iglesias como en el 36, una afirmación fuera de tono que quizá pueda explicar su asesor de comunicación Miguel Ángel Rodríguez, conocido por unas polémicas declaraciones que ya le han costado condenas por injurias. Lejos de entender esta afirmación como un desliz, Ignacio García Aguado, su vicepresidente y portavoz de Ciudadanos, decidió echarle un capote reconvirtiendo esta afirmación en una defensa de la democracia frente a la tiranía. Esto quedaría en nada si no fuera porque la quema de iglesias es un argumento recurrente utilizado por los conservadores y nacionalcatólicos españoles para atacar al progresismo.
Es evidente que, si conservadores y nacionalcatólicos pueden acusar al progresismo de la quema de iglesias, se podría caer en la falacia de acusar a estos del pistolerismo o de la inestabilidad creada por las guerras carlistas a lo largo del siglo XIX, una falacia similar a la de acusar a los españoles de la cruenta conquista de América. Sin embargo, al ser una falacia bastante recurrida, es necesario aportar algunos datos para desmentir este mito o, por lo menos, comprender las causas y el contexto que lo acompañan.

*1. La quema de iglesias no empieza con la Segunda República*
La primera gran quema de iglesias comienza tras la muerte de Fernando VII y el inicio de la primera guerra carlista, primero con la matanza de frailes de 1834 y después en los motines anticlericales de 1835. Los motivos de estos levantamientos fueron la respuesta del pueblo a la represión dirigida por la Iglesia contra los liberales partidarios de la monarquía parlamentaria, represión que se inicia en 1814 con la vuelta del absolutismo y que se extiende a lo largo de la década ominosa (1823–1833), con ejecuciones extrajudiciales, torturas, detenciones y vejaciones públicas a la oposición política, pero también desencadena estos levantamientos el apoyo de la iglesia a los Carlistas en contra del gobierno de España.

*2. Los asesinatos de sacerdotes no son exclusivos de la izquierda*
El primer asalto a templos y edificios religiosos lo encabezan los absolutistas en julio de 1822, cuando, tras la sublevación de la Guardia Real en Madrid en contra de la monarquía parlamentaria, partidas antigubernamentales dirigidas en gran parte por clérigos absolutistas asaltan edificios religiosos para ejecutar a los clérigos liberales. También durante la semana trágica de Barcelona en 1909, dirigentes del Partido Republicano Radical de Alejandro Lerroux encabezan asaltos a conventos y edificios religiosos.

*3. Los ataques no tienen que ver con lo religioso sino con lo político*
Así lo reflexionó la Iglesia durante la guerra contra la ocupación francesa en 1808, en la que se debatió si era más importante la cuestión religiosa o la cuestión política (vox dei–vox populi) al hablar de los clérigos afrancesados. Finalmente la cuestión se saldó con la implicación de la Iglesia en la política, iniciando la represión contra los afrancesados, como atestigua la ejecución de los sacerdotes Juan Diego Duro y Cándido Mendivil —arrastrados por caballos hasta la muerte—, y el exilio de casi 200 sacerdotes a Francia tras el inicio de la guerra de independencia.

*4. El franquismo también represalió a sacerdotes*
No solo hay que tener en cuenta la represión contra los curas vascos durante la guerra, que atestigua un telegrama papal de 1936 protestando por estos hechos, sino también la existencia de la cárcel concordataria de Zamora, donde fueron procesados durante el franquismo alrededor de un centenar de religiosos que ahora están sumados a la Querella argentina contra los crímenes del franquismo, que instruye la juez María Servini de Cubría.

*5. El primer ataque anticlerical fue una respuesta a la represión de la Inquisición*
Uno de los primeros ataques que se hicieron contra la Iglesia por parte de la izquierda fue el asalto en 1820, tras el levantamiento de Rafael de Riego, de las cárceles de la Inquisición. Este ataque se produjo por el malestar latente que había provocado en el pueblo, por un lado el boicot de la Iglesia a las Cortes de Cádiz y la conspiración para la vuelta del absolutismo. Por otro lado, por la publicación en 1817 de una relación de los represaliados de la Inquisición por parte del exiliado Juan Antonio Llorente, quien fue canónico de Toledo y exsecretario de la Inquisición durante el reinado de Fernando VII, una información que ya circulaba de forma clandestina desde 1809.

*6. El golpe de estado de 1936 no lo desencadenó la violencia anticlerical*
Según el historiador Manuel Alvarez Tardío, especializado en estudios sobre el anticlericalismo en España, entre febrero y junio de 1936 se produjeron 957 actos de violencia en contra del clero, entre edificios incendiados o asaltados, atentados contra edificios y agresiones a personal religioso. Sin embargo según el historiador Eduardo González Calleja, especializado en violencia política en la edad contemporánea, entre 1931 y 1936 se produjeron 2629 asesinatos, de los cuales 1550 fueron causados por fuerzas del orden y 455 eran guardias civiles y carabineros. Sin contar estos últimos, el 90% de los asesinados eran militantes de izquierda, datos que no muestran ninguna diferencia en cuanto a violencia política con el resto de países europeos en procesos de transición hacia el Estado liberal democrático moderno.
Ante estos datos, cabe preguntarse si hubiera surgido un sentimiento anticlerical en España si la Iglesia hubiera decidido mantenerse en el terreno moral en lugar de convertirse en actor político, y es precisamente esta cuestión la clave para comprender por qué se quemaron iglesias en España a lo largo de los dos últimos siglos- Y es que es imposible comprender este sentimiento sino como una respuesta al poder de la Iglesia y la represión que ejerció contra el pueblo cada vez que tuvo ocasión, la última de ellas tras la aprobación de la Ley de responsabilidades políticas de Febrero de 1939, que inició la represión del régimen franquista.


----------



## I. de A. (8 Oct 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Desmontando los mitos sobre el anticlericalismo*
> La quema de iglesias ni empezó en 1936 ni se ha realizado solo por parte de la izquierda.
> 
> La presidenta de la comunidad de Madrid, Isabel Diaz Ayuso, preguntó el pasado jueves al bloque de la izquierda en la Asamblea de Madrid si, tras la exhumación de Franco, volverían a arder iglesias como en el 36, una afirmación fuera de tono que quizá pueda explicar su asesor de comunicación Miguel Ángel Rodríguez, conocido por unas polémicas declaraciones que ya le han costado condenas por injurias. Lejos de entender esta afirmación como un desliz, Ignacio García Aguado, su vicepresidente y portavoz de Ciudadanos, decidió echarle un capote reconvirtiendo esta afirmación en una defensa de la democracia frente a la tiranía. Esto quedaría en nada si no fuera porque la quema de iglesias es un argumento recurrente utilizado por los conservadores y nacionalcatólicos españoles para atacar al progresismo.
> ...



La propaganda antirreligiosa que atizó el socialismo mientras que fue una simple "ideología", así como la pavorosa persecución religiosa que luego desencadenó y sostuvo a lo largo de su exitencia "real", mal que bien, y pese a todos los complejos biempesantes, ha sido sin embargo en ocasiones denunciada y explicada en publicaciones de toda clase (...) 

Sin embargo,* no suele explicarse paralelamente la oposición doctrinal y los ataques prácticos que el catolicismo —pues conviene reducir el ángulo de la exposición, centrando el foco sobre la Iglesia Católica, que ha sido quien sin la menor duda más ha sufrido por tal causa— ha padecido, no por el socialismo, sino desde la otra ribera, la del liberalismo *(...)

Así, el profesor Rafael Gambra, a quien se deben algunos ensayos originales de caracterización histórica, en cabeza de un libro de 1954, en plena guerra fría, con una Europa atemorizada ante la expansión comunista subsiguiente a la segunda guerra mundial, y con una España aislada del concierto internacional de resultas de la victoria contra el comunismo en su guerra civil, escribía las siguientes palabras, que pese a su extensión reproduzco:

"(...) Para los españoles de *1936,* en cambio, el comunismo no se presentó como algo nuevo y anómalo; ni siquiera fue nuestra guerra exclusivamente contra el comunismo. Este constituyó, antes bien, el rótulo —o uno de los varios rótulos— con que a la sazón se presentaba un enemigo muy viejo que el español había visto crecer y evolucionar. *Aquella guerra no fue la represión circunstancial de un hecho hostil, sino, más bien, la culminación de un largo proceso. *Sólo así puede explicarse nuestra guerra como una realidad histórica (...) 

En realidad, España vivía espiritualmente en estado de guerra desde hacía más de un siglo. No puede encontrarse verdadera solución de continuidad entre aquella guerra y las luchas civiles del siglo pasado. Como tampoco, si se viven los hechos en la historia concreta, entre aquéllas y las dos resistencias contra la revolución francesa, la de 1793 y la antinapoleónica de 1808. En las cuales, a su vez, puede reconocerse un eco clarísimo de las guerras de religión que consumieron nuestro poderío en el siglo XVII."

(...) "En España —añade Gambra— siempre hemos oído decir a los perseguidores que no perseguían a sus víctimas por católicos, sino por facciosos o por enemigos de la libertad. Claro que las víctimas hubieran podido contestar, en la mayor parte de los casos, que su actitud política procedía, cabalmente, de su misma fe religiosa, Es decir, que el cristianismo ha sido, desde la caída del antiguo régimen, faccioso en España, O lo que es lo mismo, que nunca ha aceptado su relegación a la intimidad de las conciencias, ni en el sentido protestante de la mera relación del alma con Dios, ni en el kantiano de vincularse al mundo perso- nal y volitivo de la razón práctica." 

(...) Don Marcelino Menéndez Pelayo, el gran historiador de finales del siglo xix y principios del xx, con referencia a las "matanzas de frailes" de 1834, uno de los primeros estallidos de persecución religiosa sangrienta, a poco de instaurado el liberalismo en España, tras la muerte de Fernando VII y el inicio de la primera guerra carlista, escribe también a este propósito unas palabras muy iluminadoras:

"Desde entonces la guerra civil creció en intensidad y fue guerra como de tribus salvajes, guerra de exterminio y asolmiento, de degüello y represalias feroces, que ha levantado la cabeza después otras dos veces y quizá no la postrera, y no cietamente por interés dinástico ni por interés fuerista, ni siquiera por amor declarado y fervoroso a éste o al otro sistema político, sino por algo más hondo que todo esto, por la íntima reacción del sentimiento católico brutalmente escarnecido y por la genrosa *repugnancia a mezclarse con la turba en que se infamaron los degolladores de los frailes y los jueces de los degolladores, los robadores y los incendiarios de las iglesias, y los vendedores y los compradores de sus bienes"*

(...) la revolución liberal no tuvo en España —como en otros países—una génesis orgánica y lineal, producto de la decadencia natural de las antiguas instituciones políticas, a través de la evolución de las monarquías hacia el absolutismo. Por el contrario, la falta en el suelo hispánico de un proceso de centralización y absorción de las energías sociales como el que precedió en Francia a la revolución, o de subsunción e incorpración casi natural de las nuevas ideas como el que se dio en Inglaterra, determina el carácter dialéctico y agresivo de un quehacer volcado a la destrucción sistemática de todo cuanto existía con vistas a la recreación artificial de un nuevo estado de cosas. La inicial resistencia francesa, pronto tornada en una general adhesión al nuevo régimen, sin más excepción que la de un grupo de familias y de intelectuales, como de otra parte la metabolización liberal inglesa, se corresponden así con el siglo y medio español de continuada protesta popular que ha hecho que la revolución no pudiera considerarse nunca como un hecho consumado sino en fechas bien recientes. De ahí también el actual desfondamiento, con la dilapidación del patrimonio religioso-comunitario y sin reservas acumuladas.

*4. Una ojeada a los hechos*

Desde la invasión napoleónica se extiende una estela de persecución a la Iglesia que une invariablemente todos los periodos liberales, principalmente del liberalismo "progresista" (de corte jacobino), y que los períodos en que triunfa el liberalismo "moderado" se limita a no exacerbar, pero por lo general tampoco a eliminar. De ahí que Balmes pudiera decir que *el partido (liberal)-conservador "es conservador de la revolución''.*

Los pillajes de la invasión francesa, la suspensión de relaciones con Roma durante el "trienio liberal" (1820-1823), las aludi-das matanzas de frailes de 1834, la desamortización de los bienes de la Iglesia en 1835, los proyectos de "asma" de 1840 que fuerzan la intervención del papa Gregorio XVI en _Afflictas in Hispania res,_ la nueva ruptura de relaciones de 1854, de nuevo la saña del sexenio (1868-1874), la "ley del Candado" de Canalejas en los primeros decenios del siglo xx. Y la Segunda República (1931- 1936)... Que comenzó con la quema de conventos, antes de cum- plirse el mes de su proclamación. Que motivó la expulsión del territorio nacional del obispo de Vitoria, monseñor Múgica, y del cardenal Segura, arzobispo de Toledo y Primado de España. Que siguió con los artículos 26 y 27 de la Constitución de 1931, y con la disolución de la Compañía de Jesús, la prohibición de procesiones y romerías, el tiroteo de sacerdotes, etc. Que se completó con la Ley de Congregaciones Religiosas. Que retornó en las oleadas de nuevos incendios de edificios de la Iglesia. *Que brotó con especial saña en la Revolución de Asturias de 1934, en que cuarenta religiosos fueron asesinados en apenas unas horas y volada la Cámara Santa de la catedral de Oviedo. Y que, después del triunfo del Frente Popular en febrero de 1936, ya no cesaría, primero durante los meses que preceden al Alzamiento del 18 de julio, y luego en la guerra en que se desembocó el fracaso de éste. Esta última fase fue desde luego la más brutal y terrible. En ella serían asesinados 13 obispos, más de 4000 sacerdotes y seminaristas, más de tres mil religiosos, cerca de trescientas religiosas.*

_Liberalismo y persecución religiosa: una visión española, _Miguel Ayuso. 


*Como ya te dije, empezaron los liberales y continuaron, de forma más sangrienta, su engendro y cómplice, los marxistas.*

Vosotros lo justificáis con topicazos, como buenos lugarcomunistas y nostálgicos de la checa.

No dices cuántos religiosos mataron los nacionales, 16. Alrededor de 8.000 los rojos.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Oct 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> Vosotros lo justificáis con topicazos, como buenos lugarcomunistas y nostálgicos de la checa.
> 
> No dices cuántos religiosos mataron los nacionales, 16. Alrededor de 8.000 los rojos.



Mentira, los nacionales mataron a muchos más de 16, pero bueno, búscalo si te sale de los huevos.

Y de topicazos nada, la iglesia en españa ha sido lo más parecido a un puto infierno para los pobres: violaciones, robos, abusos, esclavismo, inquisición hasta el XIX y un largo etc que en cualquier otro país hubiera provocado que éste ardiera por los cuatro costados, como ocurrió en Francia con mucho menos.

¿Topicazos? Mis cojones!


----------



## Incorrezto (8 Oct 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Desmontando los mitos sobre el anticlericalismo*
> La quema de iglesias ni empezó en 1936 ni se ha realizado solo por parte de la izquierda.
> 
> La presidenta de la comunidad de Madrid, Isabel Diaz Ayuso, preguntó el pasado jueves al bloque de la izquierda en la Asamblea de Madrid si, tras la exhumación de Franco, volverían a arder iglesias como en el 36, una afirmación fuera de tono que quizá pueda explicar su asesor de comunicación Miguel Ángel Rodríguez, conocido por unas polémicas declaraciones que ya le han costado condenas por injurias. Lejos de entender esta afirmación como un desliz, Ignacio García Aguado, su vicepresidente y portavoz de Ciudadanos, decidió echarle un capote reconvirtiendo esta afirmación en una defensa de la democracia frente a la tiranía. Esto quedaría en nada si no fuera porque la quema de iglesias es un argumento recurrente utilizado por los conservadores y nacionalcatólicos españoles para atacar al progresismo.
> ...



y falta decir que españa no fue, ni mucho menos, el único pais europeo donde se han quemado iglesias


----------



## I. de A. (8 Oct 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Mentira, los nacionales mataron a muchos más de 16, pero bueno, búscalo si te sale de los huevos.
> 
> Y de topicazos nada, la iglesia en españa ha sido lo más parecido a un puto infierno para los pobres: violaciones, robos, abusos, esclavismo, inquisición hasta el XIX y un largo etc que en cualquier otro país hubiera provocado que éste ardiera por los cuatro costados, como ocurrió en Francia con mucho menos.
> 
> ¿Topicazos? Mis cojones!



Lo dicho: Vosotros lo justificáis con topicazos, como buenos lugarcomunistas y nostálgicos de la checa.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Oct 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> Lo dicho: Vosotros lo justificáis con topicazos, como buenos lugarcomunistas y nostálgicos de la checa.



Claro esto que acabas de decir no es tu topicazo ¿verdad? "Habló de putas la tacones"


----------



## I. de A. (8 Oct 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> Claro esto que acabas de decir no es tu topicazo ¿verdad? "Habló de putas la tacones"



¿Un tópico las checas? Claro, todos los días hablan de ellas en la telebasura, ¿verdad? Los topicazos son todo lo contrario, para eso se inventó la memoria histrólica, películas, etc... Todos los lugares comunes donde tú pastas.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (8 Oct 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> ¿Un tópico las checas? Claro, todos los días hablan de ellas en la telebasura, ¿verdad? Los topicazos son todo lo contrario, para eso se inventó la memoria histrólica, películas, etc... Todos los lugares comunes donde tú pastas.



¿Un tópico los abusos de la iglesia? Claro, todos los días hablan de ellos en la telebasura, ¿verdad? Los topicazos son todo lo contrario, para eso se inventó el púlpito, el pp, vox, el opus, etc... Todos los lugares comunes donde tú pastas.


----------



## I. de A. (8 Oct 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> ¿Un tópico los abusos de la iglesia? Claro, todos los días hablan de ellos en la telebasura, ¿verdad? Los topicazos son todo lo contrario, para eso se inventó el púlpito, el pp, vox, el opus, etc... Todos los lugares comunes donde tú pastas.



Es un tópico porque no se habla de los abusos de otras confesiones, si no hurgas en internet, o de los políticos, boy.scauts, etc.

Hay abusos en otros colectivos pero son casi intocables; dos días se habla de los escándalos del Parlamento inglés, de los políticos USA, de Hollywood y la BBC, etc. y se olvida. No se investiga eso en los medios. Sólo la Iglesia (modernista). De modo que es un tópico ya que se excluyen todos los demás abusadores que no interesa poner en evidencia.

No obstante eso es un asunto muy moderno. ¿Puedes citar un caso de abuso de los más de 8000 religiosos (y religiosas) que fueron asesinados, o en las matanzas anteriores?

Te agarras a ese tópico actual y lo extiendes al pasado.


----------



## I. de A. (8 Oct 2019)

*Álvaro López Núñez, el leonés defensor de los desfavorecidos, fusilado junto a su hija en la tapia de la Almudena en 1936 – **José Mª López de Uribe*

El 30 de septiembre de 1936 el afamado escritor de una largan familia de periodistas leoneses fue ‘sacado’ de la cárcel en Madrid junto a su hija y poetisa Ester López Valencia y los dos murieron tiroteados en el mismo lugar donde caerían las ‘Trece Rosas’ tres años después. Católico liberal, el intelectual leonés que fue el pionero de la educación para sordos del país, además de un defensor de los obreros, fue fusilado sin acusación alguna ni juicio. Su olvido es tal que se solicitó retirar su avenida por ‘franquista’, pese a que ésta se aprobó en León en 1927 por la fama y prestigio que tenía en toda España.







Álvaro López Núñez, dando un discurso en la Diputación de León.

José Mª López de Uribe | 29/09/2019 – 19:10h.

La guerra afecta a todos sean del bando que sean, más si es por motivos ideológicos. Pero la Memoria Histórica también lo hace, a veces de forma tan injusta como la desmemoria de aquellos que sufrieron la represión en sus propias carnes costándoles la vida sin haber cometido ningún crimen.

Esto es lo que ocurre con Álvaro López Núñez —y su hija, la poetisa Esther López Valencia—, que un 29 de septiembre de 1936 fueron sacados de su casa de Madrid y llevados a la llamada checa de Fomento sin haber sido condenados por ningún tribunal y fueron fusilados sin miramientos en la noche del día 30. Un hombre del que para los leoneses queda el recuerdo de la avenida donde estuvo tradicionalmente la sede de la Cruz Roja y para los españoles ni uno solo, pero que fue un intelectual excepcional y un defensor de los trabajadores, las mujeres, los niños y, sobre todo, el pionero de la Educación de Sordos en España.
Esta es la historia de uno de los ‘otros’ fusilados en las tapias del cementerio de la Almudena de Madrid. Como aquellos otros leoneses que compartieron lugar de muerte con las ‘Trece Rosas’, pero en este caso no por los mismos que ordenaron la muerte de miles tras el fin de la Guerra Civil Española.

¿Cómo es posible que un personaje así, una figura de altísimo nivel y prestigio con los más desfavorecidos reconocida hasta por la misma Segunda República, terminara ajusticiado por incontrolados en el Madrid de comienzos de la guerra? ¿Que a día de hoy algunos hasta pidan la retirada de su calle por franquista, si fue muerto al igual que otros muchos en el bando sublevado, sin juicio ni siquiera acusación? ¿Que se haya olvidado por la mayoría su inmensa contribución a la defensa de los discapacitados?

Álvaro López Núñez fue un destacado miembro de una amplia familia de periodistas leoneses, hijo de Deogracias López Villalibre, y un prolífico escritor español con tal nivel que la Real Academia de la Historia tiene una entrada sobre él. Su currículum abruma tanto que superaría varios párrafos de este artículo.






La avenida de Álvaro López Núñez en León.

De él destaca que fue editor de ‘El Boletín del Obrero’ y el primer director de la Escuela de Sordos, entre 1931 y 1934, en plena Segunda República. También fue fundador de ‘La Lectura Dominical’ y el periódico católico ‘El Universo’ donde ejercería la crítica literaria y teatral. Fue uno de los firmantes del manifiesto fundacional del Grupo de la Democracia Cristiana y fue elegido académico de la Real Academia de Ciencias Morales y Políticas. Incluso algunos autores afirman que fue diputado en Cortes.

Álvaro López Núñez era un autor muy prolífico y conocidísimo en aquellos tiempos. Con libros que vendían, como se decía entonces, como churros, y con una lista increíblemente larga entre los que destacaban ‘Los inicios de la protección social de la infancia en España’ (que aún se puede obtener aquí). Su prestigio era inmenso, como se puede leer en este artículo universitario de Francisco Canes Garrido sobre él y su trabajo por los discapacitados.

El periodista leonés Felix Pacho Reyero publicó este extenso artículo sobre él en la revista ‘Tierras Leonesas’ y que tituló: ‘Un patricio leonés del periodismo y la Sociología’. es el que más ha escrito sobre él, y para saber más sobre su vida y logros es fundamental leerse, ya que no cabría su currículum en un artículo periodístico.

“Era uno de esos intelectuales de León, comprometidísimos con la clase baja, como lo fuera Gumersindo de Azcárate el que puso coto a la usura en España. Compartía amistad con miembros de la Institución Libre de Enseñanza y era un defensor a ultranza de la mejora de las condiciones de los trabajadores, fueran hombres o mujeres; pero sobre todo de los niños, y más aún de los sordos y discapacitados”, explica el historiador experto en la burguesía leonesa Francisco Javier González Fernández-Llamazares.

“Por desgracia fue uno de tantos grandes hombres leoneses y españoles que sufrieron la sinrazón de la guerra, tanto en León como en Madrid, donde él fue asesinado tan injustamente como lo fueron otros enormes intelectuales por el bando sublevado”. Fernández-Llamazares, por su importancia, incluye referencias a él, en su libro ‘Crónicas de la Burguesía Leonesa. Un episodio de la Guerra Civil en León‘.

*El pionero de la Enseñanza para Sordos en España*

De él, el maestro de periodistas leoneses y españoles, Pacho Reyero, afirmaba que “dentro de sus inquietudes sociales bien merece un apartado la atención que Álvaro López Núñez prestó a los niños, los impedidos y los marginados de una sociedad profundamente injusta. Quizás su preocupación, hasta su obsesión por la infancia desvalida y los discapacitados, partitera inicialmente del hecho de tener una hija sordomuda. Buena parte de su producción bibliográfica está dedicada los minusválidos, a los sordomudos, a los ciegos, los anormales, los ancianos, los mutilados de guerra, los descarriados, los maltratados, los humillados, los desheredados, los mendigos, etcétera. Era particularmente intransigente con el ultraje a los menores y clamaba porque se persiguiera implacablemente a los desalmados”.

Las palabras y los artículos de López Núñez de censura “a los explotadores de la niñez” eran meridianamente claros y directos. “Abundan desgraciadamente en fábricas, tallers en imprentas, produciendo graves perturbaciones no sólo de orden moral sino tambien de orden material y económico, pues el trabajo prematuro es una de las principales causas de la baja de los salarios y del malestar de los obreros”, llegó a escribir.






Retrato de Álvaro López Núñez

También estaba en contra de la miseria de los salarios y de la situación laboral de la mujer: “De poco tiempo a esta parte la explotación de la mujer ha adquirido en España muy lamentables proporciones… y es ya un temible competidor del hombre en la vida del trabajo, a donde patronos sin entrañas la impulsan para explotar su debilidad, y lo que es más triste, su hermosura”.

Palabras de un defensor de la juventud, los niños y los discapacitados que no le librarían de ser ajusticiado sin juicio en la tapia de la Almudena el 30 de septiembre de 1936. Quizás porque no era precisamente un admirador del PSOE, al que criticaba con dureza: “Los socialistas, que continuamente están hablando de libertad, de democracia y de dignidad personal, vinculándola en el ‘partido obrero’, tienen una organización interior mucho más tiránica que la del más reaccionario partido burgués”.

*El secuestro en Madrid y ‘paseo’ en la Almudena*

Pacho Reyero cuenta con pelos y señales la muerte de Álvaro López Núñez, en el artículo de ‘Tierras Leonesas’, que se transcribe, en parte, aquí:

_El 29 de septiembre de 1936 (Álvaro López Núñez tenía 71 años), poco después de la siesta, a plena luz del día (no de madrugada como dicen algunos), a empellones y voz en grito, se presentaron milicianos incontrolados en el hogar familiar de la calle de Toledo. aunque no se conocen con precisión las motivaciones de tan inoportuna visita, buscaban al parecer a Esther, que era muy extrovertida, comprometida y habladora, no directiva pero sí activista de la CEDA. Esther, una mujer escasamente precavida en las manifestaciones orales de su militancia política y religiosa, no ocultaba ninguna de sus activicades católicas y participaba en diversos movimientos y asociaciones parroquiales. Los milicianos desmandados se hicieron, parece ser, con el domicilio de ella por una lista de la Adoración Nocturna que había llegado a la Dirección General de Seguridad (DGS). Sin mostrar orden ni papel alguno, la banda de forajidos pretextó que tenían que llevarse a Esther para tomarle unas simples declaraciones, pero Álvaro López Núñez se plantó y dijo que no permitiría que su hija fuera sola y se marchó con ellos.

Pero dentro de la familia existe otra versión, que no se contradice frontalmente con la anterior. A quien buscarían los milicianos sería a Álvaro López Núñez, denunciado por el portero del inmueble de Leganitos, sede de la redacción de ‘La Lectura Dominical’. Los milicianos formaban parte de patrullas incontroladas de la Checa de Fomento y se habrían presentado en el domicilio de López Núñez preguntando específicamente por él, vociferando y ofendiendo a las creencias religiosas de la familia, registrando con detenimiento la casa […] Pero Álvaro y su hija Esther se encontraban fuera en ese momento. Ajenos a lo ocurrido, entraban justo cuando bajaban a la calle los milicianos, quienes fueron alertados por la portera del inmueble de la calle de Toledo. “Don Álvaro es el que sube con la señorita”, manifestó la portera. Aunque los milicianos alegaron que pretendían llevar sólo a Álvaro López Núñez para hacer una declaración, a lo cual el periodista y sociólogo no se negó, Esther reaccionó vivamente, advirtiendo a su padre que iban a matarle. Ante la actitud de la hija, secuestraron a los dos sin otro mandamiento que el puramente verbal y de capricho.

Esther era soltera y admiradora incondicional de su padre. Los llevaron a la fatídica checa del número 9 de la calle Fomento (un antiguo palacio condal), de donde salieron con destino desconocido en la noche del mismo 29. La expresión ‘Fomento 9’, según el diplomático germanonoruego Félix Schlayer, “alcanzó en Madrid resonancias tan terribles que a cualquier madrileño se le ponía la carne de gallina con sólo oírla”, ya que “quienes ahí iban a parar sólo en casos excepcionales salían con vida. En la checa funcionaba, a modo de tribunal capacitado, en nombre de “la justicia del pueblo”, para, en aparente e informal juicio sumarísmo, dictar sentencias sin apelación ulterior y de ejecución inmediata, el llamado Comité de Investigación pública, integrado por los representantes de los partidos y sindicatos del Frente Popular y coordinado con la Dirección General de Seguridad. […] La libertad, como la condena a muerte, dependía con frecuencia del simple capricho, de la simpatía o antipatía personal, y las actuaciones referentes a cada detenido no ocupaban más de una cuartilla de papel” […] El recrudecimiento de las ejecuciones y persecuciones de miles de madrileños en el otoño de 1936 se ha atribuido por algunos historiadores a una reacción republicana ante el desenlace del episodio del Alcázar de Toledo.





_
Cementerio del Este, o de la Almudena, de Madrid. Imagen: Google Street Wiew.

_La familia se movilizó al completo para localizar el paradero definitivo de los secuestrados y al día siguiente, 30 de septiembre, aparecieron sus cadáveres, acribillados a tiros, junto a las tapias del cementerio de la Almudena, por la parte exterior de la necrópolis. Los cadáveres fueron depositados rápidamente en una fosa común y sin aguardar la comparecencia de ningún familiar de López Núñez._

Existe una fotografía de los dos cuerpos sin vida, con la que la familia tuvo que reconocerlos una vez avisados de lo ocurrido. Las imágenes son espeluznantes, sobre todo por parte de la hija de López Núñez, a la que tuvieron que reconocer más por la vestimenta ya que estaba irreconocible. A los dos les faltan en esas fotografías que se encargaba de sacar el servicio de policía encargado de la identificación de los cadáveres los dientes de oro (y que este digital no va a reproducir por su notoria crudeza).

Pese a que localizaron la fosa común, hasta después de la guerra no pudieron exhumar los cadáveres para enterrarlos en el panteón familiar en el mismo cementerio de la Almudena.

*La polémica de retirarle su calle en León “por franquista”*

Si ya la historia del asesinato de un hombre famosísimo y reconocido que luchaba por las mejoras de las condiciones salariales de los obreros desde la parte católica y uno de los pioneros más destacados de la defensa de los discapacitados —tanto, que podría comparársele con el Alexander Graham Bell español por ser uno de los más importantes pioneros de la Educación de Sordos— resulta incomprensible, más lo es el olvido al que se le ha sometido en la Democracia del 78. Similar al de otros que ajusticiaron los sublevados contra la República.

Hasta tal punto que entre las peticiones de retiradas de calles franquistas del municipio de Léon, entre otras, está listada la avenida de Álvaro López Núñez. ¿Cómo es posible que un personaje de estas características, que murió además el día antes de la proclamación de Francisco Franco como Generalísimo, sea considerado un elemento fundamental de la dictadura y merezca el olvido social y que se le borre del callejero leonés?

Quizás el tiempo llevó a pensar a mucha gente que la calle se la había concedido el franquismo, ya que no es menos cierto que uno de sus hijos, el general José María López Valencia, llegó a ser capitán general de Canarias y miembro del Consejo de Estado Franquista. “Pero eso es un error, y posiblemente se debe a lo mal estudiada que está la Guerra Civil, ya sea por desidia o por ocultar los hechos a conveniencia”, critica Javier González Fernández-Llamazares. “De hecho, la avenida de Álvaro López Núñez es incluso anterior a la Segunda República, por lo que es absurda esa petición de retirarla por ese motivo”.

Ciertamente, el leonés afincado en Madrid tenía tanto prestigio que hasta el Ayuntamiento de León le puso una calle en vida, con lo excepcional que resulta eso hasta hoy en día. Fue la comisión permanente del Consistorio, el 22 de julio de 1927, siendo alcalde constitucional Francisco Roa de la Vega que aprovechando una petición del presidente de la Cooperativa de Empleados Municipales para la construcción de casas baratas para ellos solicitaba que “se diera el nombre de Álvaro López Núñez al trozo del Paseo del Espolón en que construye varias casas baratas”. Era, según Félix Pacho Reyero, “un homenaje a su labor de previsión social, que también le reconoció Cáceres dando su nombre a una calle y Madrid a un antiguo ambulatorio”.

La Guerra Civil Española —de la que ILEON.COM realizó un especial de la sublevación en León titulado ‘7 Días del 36‘ y ha venido realizando artículos durante su octogésimo aniversario—, fue una sinrazón difícil de comprender.

“Mataron sin ton ni son en los primeros meses de la guerra, bajando la intensidad en febrero o marzo de 1937, a todo tipo de personas, intelectuales y humildes por cualquier razón. En León por ser de un partido obrero, en Madrid hasta por ir a misa. Daba igual el motivo. Fue cruel y demencial. Pero era una guerra, y es lo que a muchos les cuesta entender si lo miran con los ojos de hoy en día. Está claro que a Álvaro López Núñez y a su hija Esther López Valencia los mataron simplemente por sus ideas, como a otros muchos en el otro bando. Es espeluznante, pero es que aquello fue así”, apunta Fernández-Llamazares.






Álvaro López Núñez, de uniforme civil de gala.

“Así es la guerra, y no hay que preguntarse demasiado los porqués. Los motivos de que mataran a unos o a otros, cualquiera de los dos bandos, suelen ser tan sencillos, vanos y brutales que a muchos les cuesta comprenderlo. Lo importante es sacar a la luz la descarnada verdad con rigor y sin distinción. La injusticia y la brutalidad ocurrió. No importa quién fuera el ajusticiado para contar lo que le pasó. Y eso es lo que los historiadores debemos mostrar, sin ocultar datos por que la filiación política de la víctima, o lo que digan los documentos, nos estropee lo que creíamos saber o quisiéramos contar de aquel horror. Lo que se ha de reflejar de aquella época terrorífica es la verdad, no lo que uno quisiera que fuera para contentar a los suyos con leyendas y mitos; y menos aún hablando de estos temas. No estamos para ejemplarizar, sino para mostrar lo que realmente ocurrió”, recomienda el experto en la burguesía e intelectualidad leonesa de la época.

Álvaro López Núñez, un hombre que debería recibir homenajes en todo el país sólo por su labor educativa para sordos y prácticamente olvidado porque la mala leyenda lo convirtió en franquista. Esther López Valencia, una poetisa católica asesinada junto a su padre en la tapia del cementerio de la Almudena, en el mismo lugar que las ‘Trece Rosas’. Pero, ironía del destino, en esta Democracia del 78 pareciera que tres años antes de lo ‘debido’ según la historiografía predominante hoy en día.

Quizás por eso no cuentan, porque la suya es una historia terrible… e incómoda. Como la de la Guerra Civil. Como casi todas las de las víctimas sin justicia durante aquellos terribles años.

Origen: Álvaro López Núñez, el leonés defensor de los desfavorecidos fusilado junto a su hija en la tapia de la Almudena en 1936 – ILEÓN.COM


----------



## I. de A. (8 Oct 2019)

*Recuperan el manuscristo de un superviviente del «tren de la muerte» de Jaén que relata la matanza*
*Ignacio de Valenzula simuló ser francés para evitar su fusilamiento junto al obispo y otras 193 personas hace 83 años*
Javier López
JaénActualizado:13/08/2019 08:50h

Nacer por casualidad en San Juan de Luz salvó la vida de Ignacio de Valenzuela y Urzáiz el 12 de agosto de 1936. Adujo que era francés para que le bajaran del tren de la muerte poco antes de que 194 viajeros, entre ellos el obispo de Jaén, Manuel Basulto, fueran asesinados por milicianos en El Pozo del Tío Raimundo. Una vez a salvo relató los hechos en un manuscrito que su familia ha recuperado 83 años después de la matanza.

«No fue una matanza, fue un exterminio», aclara José Antonio Valenzuela, sobrino de Ignacio, quien alude a una operación orquestada para acabar con los detenidos antes de que llegaran a la cárcel de Alcalá de Henares. Valenzuela saca esta conclusión tras la lectura del manuscrito de su tío, que ha permanecido oculto hasta que una nieta del narrador lo digitalizó recientemente para garantizar la pervivencia del testimonio.

José Antonio Valenzuela, sacerdote del Opus Dei y filólogo, tras leer crónica digitalizada, decidió editarla en papel bajo el título _El tren de Jaén_. Lo hizo porque es el primer texto sobre los hechos relatado desde dentro y porque está «magníficamente escrito». Es la narración, añade, de una persona dotada de sentido literario, memoria y humanismo. Y puntualiza que como la escribió en 1938 no es un panegírico del alzamiento trufado de loas a Franco, sino un testimonio honesto sobre la brutalidad de la guerra.

El libro, editado por Amazón, se estructura en 17 capítulos que tienen como eje uno de los sucesos más cruentos de la Guerra Civil acontecidos fuera del campo de batalla. Entre las páginas 49 y 133 Ignacio de Valenzuela relata su periplo desde que fue detenido en el municipio jiennense de Villacarrillo, del que era natural su esposa, Celerina Poblaciones, hasta que desde un garita de guardavías en Villaverde vio regresar al tren tras la masacre, 40 minutos después de que lograra bajar merced al éxito de su ardid.

«De buena te has salvado, camarada, porque íbamos a quemar ese tren», le dijo el soldado que le custodiaba en la estación. Sin embargo, no fueron las llamas, sino las balas, procedentes de fusiles mauser las que acabaron con la vida de los ocupantes de 11 de los 12 vagones del convoy. Los viajeros de uno de ellos salvaron la vida porque un chico convenció a los milicianos de que eran obreros. El obispo, que no lo era, fue fusilado.

El superviviente no viajaba en el mismo vagón que Manuel Basulto, aunque coincidió con él en la Catedral de Jaén, durante el confinamiento previo al embarque. Antes, el autor del manuscrito había estado en la cárcel de la ciudad junto a otros 30 villacarrillenses de derechas. Ya en el tren, memoriza estación por estación los hechos y las gentes que los protagonizan, de tal modo que en el libro aparecen los nombres de 400 personas.

«Ignacio tenía una enorme capacidad de observación y un gran memoria. Aporta muchos detalles en su escritura, que es amena e incluso, en algunos momentos, humorística, aunque relata una tragedia». La acontecida en un tren custodiado por guardias civiles hasta que en las proximidades de Madrid se hacen cargo de él por la fuerza los milicianos para acabar con la vida de los pasajeros seleccionados por los alcaldes.

El editor resalta al respecto que en los vagones no viajaban políticos vinculados al golpe de Estado nimilitares del bando nacional, sino personas señaladas por los regidores de municipios de Jaén por su adscripción ideológica. «Todo eso es conocido», admite José Antonio Valenzuela, «la novedad», añade, «es que se describe desde el interior del tren por un cronista fantástico».

La crónica, a pesar de su valor, quedó, empero, en el olvido tras morir el autor en 1939. Su viuda guardó el manuscrito, pero tenía cosas más urgentes que atender tras el fallecimiento de su esposo, como el cuidado de sus hijos, de los cuales el mayor, José Ignacio, es el autor de uno de los dos prólogo del libro. El otro es de Almudena, la nieta que, tras leer el texto, decidió por su valor convertirlo en archivo digital.

La intención de José Antonio Valenzuela al editarlo es dar a conocer el exterminio relatado por un superviviente de la expedición, cuya crónica, explica, es de «tan incomparable patetismo que estremece». El editor destaca la autenticidad del testimonio y su «precisión admirable». También resalta su «ánimo de concordia» en un tiempo convulso.

En este sentido, José Ignacio de Valenzuela, expone en el prólogo que su padre narra «el inmenso sufrimiento de hombres y mujeres que, arrastradas por una vivencia colectiva de odio, violencia, ignorancia y afán de destrucción, sufrieron e hicieron sufrir hasta un límite que puede parecer exageración y, sin embargo, corresponde a una realidad evidente».

Almudena, en el segundo prólogo, explica que recuperó las memorias de su abuelo para que lo españoles conozcan «lo cruento de una guerra civil, las locuras acometidas en nuestra guerra, y para que la familia Valenzuela y todos sepan lo que Ignacio de Valenzuela y Urzáiz, mi abuelo, pasó en esta contienda y podamos recordarlo siempre».

Origen: Recuperan el manuscristo de un superviviente del «tren de la muerte» de Jaén que relata la matanza


----------



## I. de A. (8 Oct 2019)

*337 asesinados, el resultado de un genocidio en Bilbao, sólo por el hecho de ser católicos, falangistas, o simplemente de derechas / El correo de Madrid*





Más de lo mismo, cientos de asesinados en los hechos que se produjeron fundamentalmente el 4 de Enero del 37. Casi nadie habla de esto, son los otros muertos, los de segunda, muertos de retaguardia, muertos no combatientes, muertos como resultado de un Genocidio, sólo por el hecho de ser católicos, falangistas, o simplemente de derechas.

Sobre esto, no se escribieron odas, ni se pintaron cuadros, por eso sencillamente para la mayoría, estos hechos no existen. Siempre hemos mantenido que en una guerra se cometen barbaridades en ambos bandos, pero aquí parece que sólo mataba Franco y sus seguidores, eso es lo que nos han vendido en décadas de adoctrinamiento, Nosotros una vez más mantenemos, que el Banco nacional puedo reprimir mediante la celebración de juicios (más o menos justos), dadas las circunstancias del momento, pero fue el bando republicano, quien cometió todo tipo de felonías, sobre personas, que o no habían entrado en combate, (puesto que el bando rojo, siempre fue retrocediendo), o sencillamente no eran de una naturaleza beligerante, religiosas, seminaristas, obispos.

Estos no tendrán una Laura Mintegi que les glose, y seguro que además no interesa que de ellos se hable, puesto que supusieron uno de los hechos más viles y cobardes de la guerra civil. Bueno… uno más. Pero si no fue Franco el autor… mejor cubrirlas con un espeso manto de silencio.
Cuando uno llega al cementerio de Bilbao, lo primero que uno ve son las escaleras que descienden al infierno, un infierno frío, tétrico y difícil de ocultar a pesar de todo. A la entrada de esa monumental cripta hace años se leía “Los 300 mártires de Bilbao.” Hoy se ha cambiado la placa, y hay otra que pone “Cementerio de Bilbao”, así, sin despeinarse, con dos cojones. Parece ser que los hechos se produjeron a raíz de los ataques de la aviación alemana, como acto de represalia, fue la respuesta de los “demócratas”, ávidos de sangre, a modo de venganza, se dirigieron a dos barcos-prisión, el Cabo Quilates, y el Altuna Mendi , por otra parte en tierra asaltaron la cárcel de Larrinaga, y dieron muerte a todos los detenidos. Todas aquellas personas que se encontraban en una detención preventiva, por ser sacerdotes (no nacionalistas), o por ser sospechosos de ser afines a la derecha, al bando nacional, fueron asesinados vilmente, fueron masacrados con rabia, sus huesos se depositaron en esta cripta, donde se les honra un par de veces al año, por parte de la Asociación de Excombatientes que les encarga unas misas, la última, se acaba de celebrar.
Si alguien viaja a Bilbao, puede ir a rezar a esa Cripta, si hay suerte y se la abren en el cementerio. Cinco pisos de nichos, por casi setenta columnas hacen cerca de 350 muertos, cincuenta testigos mudos de aquel exterminio, sólo las leyendas de las placas de los nichos, en mármol negro, no nos dejarán mentir.
Las pocas veces que alguien puede hablar de ello, es para decir que los bombardeos aéreos-, dieron muerte a los detenidos. En qué cabeza cabe, que cualquier país bombardeado durante una guerra, conteste con la irracional respuesta de acabar con los prisioneros, lo mismo pasó en Alicante, en el barco prisión de Santander y en tantos otros sitios, los rojos… eran así. Personas detenidas por un delito de opinión, fueron linchados por centenares, como si ellos mismos hubieran pilotado los aviones que bombardeaban.
Dos de los pilotos alemanes fueron derribados por cazas rojos, y a los pilotos que saltaron en paracaídas, también se les apioló, uno de ellos que calló en manos del populacho, fue golpeado hasta ser convertido en un guiñapo, un montón de carne sanguinolienta y huesos rotos. Acto seguido, el asalto y la muerte de los presos.





Avisaron a Monzón, eran las cinco de la tarde, apenas quince minutos separaban sus estancias de la prisión, y tras pensárselo durante cuatro horas, cuando finalmente se presentó sobre las nueve con otros dos miembros del gobierno para parar los asaltos, llegó a salvar a tres. Los tres únicos que no murieron fusilados o molidos a golpes, 225 no tuvieron tanta suerte. Y tan sólo 800 metros les separaban de evitar semejante barbaridad.
También avisaron a Jose Antonio Aguirre. Este, al menos, sí parece que tuviera cierta conciencia de mala actuación. O de falta de. En 1956 dejó escrito:
Llegó el 4 de enero, en el cual más de 200 prisioneros nuestros en las cárceles fueron asesinados por nuestro “populacho”. Y no diré ahora palabras nuevas. Por todo América, en conferencias dadas en 22 universitarias, di frente a este problema diciendo somos culpables nosotros, yo el primero en nombre del Gobierno, porque nos fallaron los resortes del mando en aquel momento.
Si entras en el cementerio de Bilbao (en Derio), lo primero que verás son unas escaleras que no entiendes a dónde bajan. Nada lo indica. Es mejor no entrar, y no saber, al menos así no duele el corazón, pero si te aventuras, estarás bajando al infierno, que no nos vendan motos, que no nos hablen de respeto a todas las víctimas, porque es mentira, porque estas son ignoradas día a día, porque la Segunda República, no fue el idílico Estado que nos quieren vender ahora.
Telesforo Monzón dijo en Paris, durante la celebración de un congreso, que los autores, de estos hechos fueron el batallón de la UGT, número 8. Algo que obviamente no gustó a los socialistas. Finalmente entre unos y otros echaron la culpa a los anarquistas, que al fin y al cabo es a los que se echa la culpa de todo, que todavía quedaba mucho patrimonio sindical por devolver y no fuera a ser que … se quedasen sin recuperarlo. Así que mejor, una vez encontrados unos culpables que no puedan defenderse, seguimos haciendo como que La Cripta no existe, sólo tenemos que rodearla al salir, después de cada despedida
Pero fue la mayor masacre que se cometió en la ciudad de Bilbao en toda la historia de la villa. Pero preferimos silbar y mirar para otro lado, es mucho más fácil de digerir. Sólo unas palabras de respeto a la entrada de la Cripta adornan una de la paredes “Bilbainos, silencio y oración, honran al ejemplo, ayudan a la imitación.”, aquellos cadáveres podrían haber muerto del Tifus, o la Peste, mejor guardar silencio. El resto… nichos sin fecha y sin motivo aparente.
La realidad … los números de la vergüenza son los siguientes:
• En el barco Cabo Quilates: 83
• En el barco Altuna Mendi: 29
• En el colegio convento de los Ángeles Custodios: 112.
• En El Carmelo de Begoña: 76
• En la cárcel de Larrínaga: 19
• En la Casa Galera: 18
Total 337 asesinados, que se dice pronto.
(Gracias a Plazamoyua por la profusión de datos facilitados)
Fuente


----------



## I. de A. (8 Oct 2019)

*Matanza de la prisión de Málaga, el ensayo de las sacas republicanas de la Guerra Civil – Juan E. Pflüger*

En la anterior entrada de este blog dedicado a los crímenes del comunismo contamos la matanza cometida por milicianos anarquistas en la Cárcel Modelo de Madrid. Ese tipo de represión, cometida contra personas de ideología de derecha, militares, religiosos e, incluso, contra republicanos moderados que no eran partidarios de la revolución emprendida por el Frente Popular, no fue un hecho aislado. En la Prisión Provincial de Málaga se realizaron varias sacas y matanzas comparables a las ocurridas en la Modelo de Madrid o a las que se produjeron con destino a Paracuellos del Jarama, también en la capital de España.
￼






En la Prisión Provincial de Málaga las sacas fueron tres meses antes que las organizadas por Santiago Carrillo a partir de noviembre en Madrid. En la ciudad andaluza, los milicianos comunistas, anarquistas y socialistas habían organizado el autodenominado Comité de Salud Pública. Un remedo del Robespierre de la Revolución Francesa que instauró la etapa del terror. Los presos en Málaga tenían motivos para temer por sus vidas.

La primera saca de la Prisión Provincial se produjo el 22 de agosto. La historiografía de izquierdas siempre la ha justificado explicando que fue motivada por un bombardeo de la aviación sublevada sobre los depósitos de combustible que la compañía petrolífera CAMPSA tenía en los muelles de Málaga. Sin embargo, esta acción de guerra causó muy pocas víctimas. Contra lo que ha señalado siempre la historiografía más sectaria que habla de “numerosas mujeres y niños”, la incursión aérea ocasionó nueve muertes. Todos ellos varones, militares o empleados de la petrolera.
￼






Poco después del bombardeo, a media tarde, un grupo de milicianos del Comité de Salud Pública se personó en la prisión y, sin ninguna oposición por parte de la autoridad del Frente Popular ni de los funcionarios de prisiones, sacaron de la cárcel a 46 presos. Llevaban una lista preparada y mecanografiada y les fueron entregadas las víctimas pese a no tener autoridad ninguna para llevárselas.
Entre las víctimas de esta primera saca de la Guerra Civil se encontraban varios de los militares que habían participado en el levantamiento del 18 de julio -fracasado en esa ciudad- entre ellos estaba el general Francisco Patxot Madoz y su lugarteniente, el capitán Agustín Huelín Gómez; también se encontraba un grupo de diez religiosos y varios políticos de partidos de derecha, como José Méndez, uno de los responsables de Renovación Española en Málaga. Todos ellos fueron fusilados a plena luz del día, sin juicio previo y en las tapias del cementerio ante la presencia de numeroso público.
￼






En Málaga, y ese día 22 se estaban inventando las sacas, que tan crueles consecuencias tuvieron durante el resto de la guerra en la zona republicana. No fue la última que padecieron los presos en esa ciudad andaluza a manos de milicianos. El 30 de agosto se produjo otra de casi cien personas, y los días 20,21 y 24 de septiembre se asesinaron a otras doscientas presonas que se encontraban presas en los buques prisión anclados en el puerto.
￼


----------



## I. de A. (8 Oct 2019)

ACTUALIDAD, BALEARES, GUERRA CIVIL 1936, HISTORIA, OPINION E IDEAS, PERSONAL, POLITICA, SOCIALISMO

*– Verdades Ofenden*






Francina; del guerra civilísimo a la inquina.

El remanso de paz ibicenco toco a su fin el 9 de agosto de 1936. *A solo dos semanas de comenzar la guerra incivil, cientos de milicianos marxistas enrolados en Barcelona, desembarcaban en Pou des Lleo para iniciar el saqueo de la isla.

Mandadas por el capitán Bayo (ERC) las hordas rojas asaltaron, profanaron e incendiaron las iglesias de los pueblos de la isla*, asesinando a todos los curas que hallaron. En ibiza todos los pueblos tienen nombre de santos. Gracias al miliciano gaditano Alberti se impidió que la catedral fuera arrasada.

La guerra civil dio excelentes frutos en Rusia. Pervertir el intento democrático menchevique, secuestrado por apenas 200 bolcheviques, permitió al burgués y residente suizo Lenin aplicar la limpieza social necesaria para imponer su dictadura del proletariado, según los preceptos del manifiesto comunista, 1848.
17 años después, Largo Caballero, a la sazón secretario general de aquel terrorista PSOE, no dudó en afirmar que emplearía la misma técnica, promoviendo, financiando y participando en 4 golpes de estado previos a Franco, anunciados sin pudor alguno en mítines revolucionarios y prensa afín: “_tendremos que ir a la guerra civil declarada. Que no digan que nosotros decimos las cosas por decirlas, que nosotros lo realizamos_” (El Liberal, Bilbao, 20 de enero de 1936).

Tras 5 años de crímenes bajo la II República, el secuestro en su domicilio y asesinato con 2 tiros en la nuca por elementos del PSOE (guardaespaldas de Prieto) a la 1 de la mañana del líder de la oposición Calvo Sotelo, logró que Franco se decidiese a apoyar un complot que mi abuelo y sus compañeros de armas orquestaron y que él sospechaba fracasaría; de ahí su reticencia hasta el final. Se desataba la guerra civil.

A pesar del apoyo del genocida Stalin (14 millones de asesinatos en 1936) a “el lenin Español” Largo Caballero, en cuyo poder quedo casi toda la marina y la aviación, casi todo el ejercito, el 4º mayor tesoro de oro del mundo en el banco de España, la industria y el 75% del territorio, a los marxistas les salió mal su plan.

Con la ayuda de sus amigos sefardíes marroquíes, el petróleo judío de Rockefeller y el mallorquín March junto al apoyo militar del fascio italiano y Nazi (en 1936 sin los crímenes de Stalin) Franco logro desbaratar los planes del marxismo que Largo Caballero ya había anunciado: “la dictadura del proletariado”.







La pasada semana Francina Armengol aprobó, *con el aplauso del Partido Popular, Podemos y Ciudadanos,* una maniquea ley de memoria histórica que impone multas de hasta 150.000€ a quien ensalce la sublevación militar de mi abuelo contra el golpismo asesino Frente Populista que narro, mientras se aplaude y homenajea a los golpistas criminales de puño en alto Frente Populista que anunciaron y proclamaron la guerra civil tan y como Lenin hizo en Rusia y cuyos crímenes en ibiza aún recordamos. Carrillo, la pasionaria, Largo Caballero o Companys son hoy consolidados “héroes demócratas” con calles y honores.

La historicista ley de Armengol nos retrotrae a un maniqueo revanchismo Orwelliano de una parte de los españoles sobre los otros, retorciendo la inamovible historia que yo relato y ellos ocultan, y que señala sin un apice de duda las manifiestas responsabilidades criminales de aquella izquierda golpista que jamás fue demócrata sino tiránica, y que hoy ensalzan sin rubor alguno Armengol y su camarada ideológico Valtonic.

Homenajeado por el PSOE nada menos que en el ayuntamiento marxista de Palma, Valtonic no fue condenado por aplaudir como hace, a los mismos criminales marxistas que no incomodan a Armengol, sino por amenazar de muerte a honrados españoles, como el joven abogado Jorge Campos Asensi. Ante la sentencia condenatoria, Valtonic publico que de saber que le condenarían habría cumplido sus amenazas.

Quienes se erigen en defensores de la libertad de expresión para las amenazas de muerte de Valtonic, son los mismos que, diciéndose valedores de la libertad de expresión, redactaron la ley de “inquina histórica” que quizás me procese por escribir esta columna.

La posible denuncia contra mi persona ira redactada en el inventado, impuesto e invasor catalán estándar, no en mallorqui, menorqui ni eivissenc. Tampoco me procesaran en Español, dichas lenguas se desterraron de baleares gracias a las leyes del cómplice y cobarde PP, que también voto y aplaudió esta Orwelliana ley.

Si de memoria histórica y no inquina se tratara, tras 80 años de silencio ERC y el PSOE pedirían perdón por su responsabilidad en la violencia desatada en aquel aciago día ibicenco de agosto donde 21 curas fueron vilmente asesinados, que heroicidad, o emplearía los fondos destinados a derribar “Sa Feixina” en rescatar de las “cunetas del mediterráneo” los cuerpos del piloto y diputado republicano de ERC Ramón Franco perdido en el mar, o los de los españoles hundidos en el “Baleares”. Memoria de todos y para todos, con el dinero publico de todos.
Pido a dios una justicia severa y rápida. Pronto no quedarán médicos que me curen. Los que queden solo curaran en Llemosi (hoy catalán) y me veré indefenso pues no hablo ese dialecto Franco y en baleares, sin esta “curativa” lengua, mi muerte se anuncia cercana.

Francina y sus leyes ideológicas han logrado el mayor éxodo médico conocido en la historia balear, 458 profesionales rechazados empiezan ya a irse, dejando plazas publicad medicas desiertas y precipitando a baleares hacia otro desastre marxista mas.

El turismo, pilar de nuestra economía es también perseguido con tasas, impuestos y leyes prohibitivas, ademas de insultado y señalado por los cachorros marxistas de Arran (TourismTerrorism) es la próxima víctima “burgués capitalista” que el marxismo anuncia abatir y que solo trajo prosperidad y riqueza a las islas. Sin proletarios no hay votos, lo llaman igualdad, una utopia que solo logran con pobreza, esa que jamas conocen ni padecen las élites comunistas.
Y mientras quizás acabe condenado, compartiendo celda con Valtonic, la supremacista marxista Francina, amiga de los golpistas CAT, sonreirá desde ese burgués “palacete” que quizás ya habita y que no hace mucho adquirió.

_“Cuando soy débil os reclamo La Libertad en hombre de vuestros principios; cuando sea fuerte os Ia negaré en hombre de los nuestros” _
Charles de Montalembenz


----------



## I. de A. (8 Oct 2019)

ACTUALIDAD, CONDADO DE BARCELONA, GUERRA CIVIL 1936, HISTORIA, PERSONAL, POLITICA, SOCIALISMO
*La demagogia de Sánchez exhumará a Franco mientras respeta con honores a Companys – Verdades Ofenden / La Tribuna del Pais Vasco.*






Tras su regreso del exilio a España, aquel hombre radical de ERC sublevado en 1934, se había transformado en otro muy distinto y dialogante. Tarradellas lograba recuperar la generalidad de las manos del secretario general del movimiento – Adolfo Suárez – y poder enterrar con honores a sus muertos (asesinos) sin despreciar a los del otro bando. Tras su primera y desastrosa reunión con Suárez en 1977 aseguró sin embargo que todo había ido muy bien. Una astucia que facilitó el camino para su regreso sólo tres meses después, inspirada en el principio de reconciliación que imbuyo toda aquella transición.

Con un balance de 74 muertos y más de 250 heridos, a las 06.30 del la madrugada del 7 de octubre de 1934 el presidente de la recién restaurada generalidad lLuís Companys se rendía a las fuerzas gubernativas del general catalán Batet. Junto a él eran arrestados los consejeros Josep Tarradellas, Joan Casanellas, Estanislau Rui, Antoni Xirau y el presidente del parlamento, Casanovas. En el edificio del Ayuntamiento, se arrestaba tambien al alcalde, Pi y Sunyer, y a todos los concejales de ERC.

Hubo más de 3.000 detenciones, incluyendo la de Manuel Azaña, quien había soliviantado a las masas durante una intervención radiada el mismo 6 de octubre, día en que Companys dio su discurso radiado anunciando el golpe de estado, mientras los escamots del Estat Catalá de los JERC (Juventudes de ERC) y los milicianos de Alianza Obrera (sindicatos de corte anarquista) tomaban las calles fuertemente armados, en número de unos 3.000.

El estado de guerra declarado por el general catalán Batet, a las órdenes del presidente de la II República Lerroux durará hasta el mes de abril de 1935. La fuerza armada de los Mossos se declaró disuelta por insurrecta.

El posterior juicio y condena a muerte de Companys (conmutada a 30 años) y su gobierno fue baladí. Tras el pucherazo electoral de febrero de 1936, el Frente Popular revolucionario liberó a los asesinos golpistas del movimiento revolucionario que asaltó Asturias y Cataluña. Con la liberación de los presos se desato una ola de crímenes y asaltos que degeneraron meses después en el pronunciamiento militar del 18 de julio. Tras este se instaló en Cataluña un régimen de terror dirigido por Companys que dejaría la friolera de más de 8.000 asesinatos cometidos sobre aquellos catalanes considerados desafectos o fascistas, casi todos cristianos (entre ellos 1.405 clérigos diocesanos).

La condena a muerte de Companys, conmutada por el gobierno de la II República no sirvió para ablandar a el corazón del presidente cuando detuvo al general golpista Fanjul en julio de 1936, que fusiló. Tras el fin de la guerra civil, los compañeros de armas catalanes de Fanjul juzgaron, condenaron y fusilaron al criminal Companys por sus crimenes.

Hoy sus restos yacen gracias a Tarradellas con todos los honores en el moll de la fusta de Montjuic, donde cada año se celebra un aquelarre separatista en el que se pide la ruptura de España y se homenajea su memoria, su sangrienta y golpista memoria.

Iceta, el presidente bailarín del traidor a España PSC y Sánchez Castejón consideran a Lluis Companys un héroe a homenajear, mientras que denigran la memoria de quienes detuvieron el proceso revolucionario desatado tras el golpe de estado del Frente Popular en febrero de 1936 iniciando el último genocidio cristiano que conoció Europa en el siglo XX. Se califica de insurrectos criminales a quienes con Franco se levantaron contra el gobierno golpista y revolucionario del Frente Popular, tras el asesinato el 12 de julio del líder de la oposición D. José Calvo Sotelo a manos de sicarios del PSOE.

Companys y Largo Caballero sí dieron un golpe de estado (ellos lo llaman graciosamente revolución, es más chupi-guay) contra el gobierno legítimo de la CEDA, quien sí ganó las elecciones en buena lid. Sin embargo ni pudor político alguno, hoy estos criminales gozan en España de honores en todo el territorio.
Estatuas, calles, colegios, plazas y parques llevan los nombres de los golpistas Largo Caballero, el marqués de Paracuellos Carrillo, La pasionaria, Prieto, Negrín, Companys, los hermanos Badía, o el torturador de checa Alberti, mientras se denigra la memoria de quienes detuvieron el proceso revolucionario que desató el Frente Popular tras su pucherazo, travestidos de demócratas, una falacia que dura hasta hoy.

Si la legitimidad de II República se discute aún hoy es porque llegó tras un pucherazo electoral de quienes, bajo el pacto de S. Sebastián, habían urdido un plan para la toma del poder y derribar la monarquía, con pronunciamientos militares (Jaca 1930) revolucionarios (1934) o golpes de estado, como así fue aquel 12 de abril de 1931 o el 16 de febrero del 36.

Por ello, si la legitimidad del Valle de los caídos se discute y se pretende exhumar los restos del general Francisco Franco de su túmulo, cabria preguntarse: ¿Cuándo va ud. a retirar los honores del asesino y golpista Lluis Companys y exhumar su Cuerpo, Señor Presidente de España D. Pedro Sánchez Castejón?

Tras perder ud. dos elecciones ha tomado el poder tras un “golpe de estado” según explican en su web sus apoyos políticos de Podemos, empleando como herramienta una moción de censura donde anunció convocar pronto comicios, aunque hoy descubrimos su previsible celada al postergar hasta agotar la legislatura los comicios. Convoque elecciones, tenga dignidad democrática y permita que la democracia hable.

Su presidencia es tan legal como ilegítima, se apoya en quienes han dado un golpe de estado hacia la ruptura de la nación, avalan a golpistas si son de su corte ideológico hasta el asesinato político, lo cometa ETA o Terra Lliure, con quienes se pasean y fotografían. Su legal, pero ilegítimo anuncio de quedarse en el poder es la mejor declaración de su visión FrentePopulista de la democracia, un juego para obtener el poder, no para respetar y representar la voz del pueblo.
Sus actos son poco demócratas e hijos político de aquel aciago gobierno ilegítimo y golpista del Frente Popular. Sus planes contra el Valle de los caídos (descanso eterno de españoles de ambos bandos) y contra la memoria de quienes impidieron la revolución que anuncio el secretario general del PSOE y “Lenin español” Largo Caballero subvirtiendo las elecciones de 1936, son hoy toda una declaración formal de Guerra Civilismo contra media España, heredera de quienes trajeron la democracia y la prosperidad esa que los gobiernos del PSOE destruyen cada vez que ocupan el poder. No engañe con demagogia du falta de saber.

“Quienes alcanzan el poder con demagogia acaban haciéndole pagar al país un precio muy caro” Adolfo Suarez


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (9 Oct 2019)

Interesante


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Oct 2019)

*"Las chicas que se negaban a ir con los guardias eran fusiladas"*

DANILO ALBIN

BILBAO.- Historias de miedo y sufrimiento. Historias silenciadas. Historias convertidas, por fin, en testimonios que ya nada ni nadie podrán borrar. Tras varios meses de trabajo, la asociación de investigación histórica Elkasko ha conseguido plasmar *la represión específica que sufrieron las mujeres* en la comarca del Gran Bilbao, una de las zonas del Estado español con mayor incidencia obrera. Los abusos sexuales, los fusilamientos y las estrictas medidas morales del régimen forman parte de este informe, que cuenta incluso con un apartado didáctico sobre el horror.


BILBAO.- Historias de miedo y sufrimiento. Historias silenciadas. Historias convertidas, por fin, en testimonios que ya nada ni nadie podrán borrar. Tras varios meses de trabajo, la asociación de investigación histórica Elkasko ha conseguido plasmar *la represión específica que sufrieron las mujeres* en la comarca del Gran Bilbao, una de las zonas del Estado español con mayor incidencia obrera. Los abusos sexuales, los fusilamientos y las estrictas medidas morales del régimen forman parte de este informe, que cuenta incluso con un apartado didáctico sobre el horror.
publicidad

"Nos planteamos hacer algo que luego se pudiese utilizar a nivel de educación secundaria y de centros para adultos, por lo que hemos incluido una serie de pautas tanto para los docentes como para los alumnos", explica a _Público _*Belén Solé*, una de las autoras —junto a *Beatriz Díaz*— del mencionado estudio, titulado _Era más la miseria que el miedo. Mujeres y franquismo en el Gran Bilbao: represión y resistencias_. "Queremos que la gente también haga sus propias pesquisas", continúa esta catalana afincada desde hace ya varios años en Sestao.

El informe cuenta con *los testimonios de 21 personas*, en su mayoría mujeres, nacidas entre 1914 y 1963 en la zona obrera de Bizkaia. "Estas historias de vida forman parte de una base de datos que sigue aumentando con nuevos testimonios y cuyo objetivo es ofrecer una visión sobre las transformaciones sociales de la Ría del Nervión a lo largo del siglo XX", señalan sus responsables. Al igual que en el resto del Estado español, la época más atroz comenzó el 18 de julio de 1936, tras el alzamiento franquista contra la República.

"Si bien la represión en general cuenta con muchos análisis, su impacto entre las mujeres ha sido muy poco investigado", afirma Solé. En ese sentido, el informe destaca que "hubo mecanismos de represión específicamente dirigidos contra las mujeres y una vivencia de la represión entre las mujeres distinta, en algunos aspectos, de las experiencias vividas por los hombres". El apartado de las violaciones es, precisamente, uno de ellos. "La violencia sexual que sufrieron las mujeres tanto en los centros de detención como durante la ocupación de las tropas franquistas fue *una forma de represión de género*, una forma de someter a la población por medio del terror y la vergüenza", subrayan las autoras.

*Encarnación Santamaría*, una de las vecinas de Sestao entrevistadas por las historiadoras, supo desde pequeña que la dictadura no sólo fusilaba por razones ideológicas. "Mi madre nos contaba que había chicas muy guapas, también jóvenes, que como no querían ir con los guardias, las fusilaban. Por la noche, porque no querían ir con ellos… preferían morir antes que ir con ellos", relató. *Miren Begoña Sánchez*, otra de las voces que aparecen en el informe, también rememoró este tipo de atrocidades. "He oído contar a mi familia de Elgeta cómo los moros que venían con las tropas de Franco tenían carta blanca y allí debieron de hacer atrocidades con las mujeres —explicó—. Y a una que desapareció del pueblo, la encontraron en el monte muerta, toda hinchada, toda reventada".

"También en los centros de detención era habitual que las mujeres sufrieran *abusos sexuales* como forma de presión durante los interrogatorios. Esta forma de violencia, ejercida de forma sistemática, fue más frecuente durante la guerra y en la primera etapa del franquismo. Más adelante, en los años 60–70, se visibilizó en espacios públicos como las manifestaciones, donde las mujeres eran insultadas por la Policía y agredidas por grupos de extrema derecha", señala el estudio. Según destacan sus autoras, “la violencia sexual es un aspecto de nuestra historia aún poco conocido y difícil de investigar, porque esta forma de violencia era y es practicada en* un contexto social de permisividad o de impunidad*, fundamental para permitir que las situaciones no afloren o que las denuncias no sean consideradas”.

De esta manera, los abusos sexuales cometidos por los franquistas acabarían cubriéndose por el miedo y el silencio de las víctimas: "La culpabilización y la falta de credibilidad que se imponía sobre las mujeres afectadas y sus familiares evitaban la denuncia y desembocaba en el silencio, que durante décadas ha permanecido". *Palmira Merino*, vecina de Sestao y testigo de esa época, dio fe de ello. "No es como ahora que todo se cuenta. Eso quedaba en secreto. Eso nadie lo contaba. Sabíamos que las habían llevado pero no sabíamos lo que les habían hecho. Y ellas jamás lo han contado. Eso era como… algo tremendo", describió.

*Medias por decreto*

La dictadura también ejerció una fuerte represión moral sobre las mujeres del Gran Bilbao. Uno de los máximos exponentes de aquella "gloriosa cruzada" fue el alcalde de Barakaldo, *José María Llaneza*, quien llegó a prohibir que las vecinas saliesen a la calle sin medias debajo de sus faldas. De acuerdo a los testimonios recogidos por las historiadoras, el jefe de los alguaciles era quien se encargaba de comprobar que ninguna mujer violase esta inédita norma. En el caso de los hombres, el alcalde les prohibía pasearse en manga de camisa.

El informe incluye extractos de la ordenanza municipal firmada por Llaneza, en la que dictaminaba cómo debían vestir sus vecinas y vecinos a partir de ese momento. Allí se lamentaba que muchas mujeres de Barakaldo transitaban "en *formas poco correctas y decorosas en sus vestido* y ademanes, so pretexto de recrearse en las playas, haciendo como digo gala en calles y plazas a las idas y regreso de estos lugares de su escandalosa desenvoltura y desvergüenza, exhibiendo sus piernas sin recato de sus medias y simulando ir vestidas".

"Hoy todo esto puede parecer pintoresco, pero hay que tener en cuenta que se trató de u*na auténtica cruzada moral"*, destaca Solé. Las consecuencias aún son visibles entre la población: a pesar de los años transcurridos, las investigadoras se toparon con personas que seguían teniendo miedo a relatar sus vivencias. El terror, para muchas y muchos, quedó grabado en la memoria.


----------



## I. de A. (9 Oct 2019)

*1*







GUERRA CIVIL 1936, SOCIALISMO
*PSOE 1934. Golpe de Estado contra la II Republica.*

Si queridos amigos… democratas de toda la vida..






En 1934, con el sistema democrático implantado en España bajo el régimen republicano votado por la mayoría de los españoles, el PSOE que no formaba parte del Gobierno porque así lo quisieron los ciudadanos con sus votos, no se conformó al verse desplazado de los lugares claves desde los que podían hacerse con las arcas públicas y los fondos del Estado.

Para conseguirlo no dudaron en organizar un golpe de estado contra la República y la democracia con el fin de instaurar una dictadura proletaria como la de los soviets en Rusia y hundir al pueblo español en una negra tiranía similar a la que millones de personas sufrieron en la Unión Soviética.

De esta manera, antes de que se iniciara la criminal sublevación socialista que tanta sangre costó, el PSOE emitió unas instrucciones de 73 puntos en las que se planificaban detalladamente las directrices a seguir, no dudando en ordenar el asesinato de quienes intentaran evitarlo e incluso matar a mujeres y niños si llegaba el caso, como se refleja perfectamente en la instrucción nº 49 en la que se dice:

_“Las casas cuarteles de la Guardia Civil deben incendiarse si previamente no se entregan. Son depósitos que convienen suprimir”._

Estas instrucciones fueron fielmente seguidas por los asesinos que secundaron en el golpe de estado al PSOE tanto en aquellos trágicos días de octubre del año 1934 como dos años después en el que, tras las fraudulentas elecciones de febrero de 1936, reventadas por las izquierdas del Frente Popular cuyos resultados jamas se publicaron, y una vez alzados los militares contra el revolucionario, criminal y bolchevique Gobierno del Frente Popular, a través de otro golpe de estado, más de cincuenta mil personas fueron torturadas, quemadas vivas o asesinadas en una brutal represión, mientras que los actuales herederos de aquella ideología no han pedido aún disculpas por la sangre que derramaron sus antecesores.







¿Desde qué año empieza a contarse la Memoria Histórica?

Fue el mismo Francisco Largo Caballero, secretario general del PSOE, conocido como el lenin Español, cerebro y principal instigador del golpe de estado y causante de la ola de sangrientos crímenes que se cometieron, quien reflejó estas instrucciones en un libro titulado ESCRITOS DE LA REPUBLICA. _Notas históricas de la guerra de España. Edición, estudio preliminar y notas de Santos Juliá, Pablo Iglesias, Madrid, 1985._






*PARTIDO SOCIALISTA OBRERO ESPAÑOL*
INSTRUCCIONES SOCIALISTAS PARA INICIAR LA SUBLEVACIÓN ARMADA CONTRA LA REPÚBLICA.
INSTRUCCIONES PRELIMINARES

«1º. Se prohíbe en absoluto sacar copias de estas instrucciones y se hace responsable de la custodia y reserva de las mismas a la persona a quien se le entreguen.

«2º. La Junta de provincia se encargará de constituir juntas locales en cada uno de los pueblos, a cuyo efecto se pondrá en relación con la persona de más confianza que pueda encargarse de formar la Junta local encargada de organizar todos los trabajos de relacionarse con la provincial.

«3º. El número de miembros de estas juntas será de tres, solamente ampliable en caso de absoluta necesidad.

«4º. Las juntas provinciales residirán en la localidad de la provincia que se crea más conveniente para el desempeño de su misión y serán las únicas que mantengan relación con la Junta Central.

«5º. Las juntas provinciales se hallan investidas de autoridad plena sobre toda la provincia, y las juntas locales sobre todos los individuos de la localidad.
«6º. Debe evitarse, en todo lo posible, poner en circulación instrucciones u órdenes escritas, y cuando sea indispensable usar este medio, utilizar claves o lenguaje convencional.

«7º. Los miembros de la Junta están obligados a guardar la más rigurosa reserva. No hablarán de los propósitos, instrucciones, y órdenes, sino lo absolutamente indispensable, y esto, solamente con las personas con quienes tengan que mantener relación para los fines que se persiguen. Ninguna confianza con nadie más.

«8º. Las juntas provinciales no deberán atender otros avisos e instrucciones que las que reciban de la Junta Central, ni acatar otras órdenes que las de ésta, sin excepción alguna. Las juntas locales, las que reciban de las provinciales.

«9º. Ningún rumor, noticia, hecho, ni circunstancia, puede justificar la declaración del movimiento en un pueblo o provincia sin haber recibido la orden precisa de las juntas exclusivamente facultadas para ello. El faltar a esta instrucción puede acarrear graves daños al movimiento general.

«10º. Todas las juntas deben vigilar que la organización se haga con toda escrupulosidad, y que se observe una rígida disciplina, base esencial del éxito.

«11º Donde no existan personas de absoluta confianza, las juntas deberán abstenerse de constituir grupos o dar instrucciones.

«12º. Conviene tener dentro de las organizaciones enemigas personas de confianza que nos faciliten información fiel de sus planes y medios.

«13º. Las juntas de provincia tendrán convenidas con las de los pueblos contraseñas especiales, no sólo para cursar las órdenes relativas al movimiento, sino para garantizarse la visita de los delegados y para evitar que una orden falsa pueda provocar un movimiento a destiempo.

«14º. Conviene estar prevenidos contra las noticias falsas que el Gobierno o los enemigos de todas clases puedan esparcir por medio de la prenso o de la radio, tales como “el movimiento está dominado”, “sus directores detenidos”, etc., etc. Cada pueblo debe hacerse a la idea de que tiene que ser un firme sostén de la insurrección, sin ocuparse de lo que ocurra en otros lugares. La debilidad ajena no justifica la propia. El triunfo del movimiento descansará en la extensión que alcance y en la violencia con que se produzca, más el tesón con que se defienda.

«15º. Los grupos de acción han de convertirse en guerrillas dispuestas a desarrollar la máxima potencia. En esta acción nos lo jugamos todo y debemos hallarnos dispuestos a vencer o morir. Una vez empezada la insurrección no es posible retroceder.

INSTRUCCIONES GENERALES.

«16º. Corresponde a las juntas provinciales:
«a) Asumir la organización y dirección de todo el movimiento en la respectiva provincia.
«b) Mantener relación con la Junta Central y las locales.
«c) Constituir una Junta Local en cada pueblo, con arreglo a la instrucción número 2.
«d) Organizar las fuerzas de la capital.
«e) Velar por la observancia y cumplimiento de las instrucciones y órdenes que reciba y transmita.
«f) Relación con entidades.

«17º. Informarse de las que se hallan decididamente dispuestas a secundar un movimiento revolucionario, y contando con su concurso, adoptar todas las previsiones para que una vez declarado pueda mantenerse indefinidamente; sobre todo en lo que concierne a los servicios más importantes e indispensables.

«18º. Con los individuos más decididos y de mayor confianza dispuestos a ejecutar sin discusión las órdenes que se den, se formarán grupos de diez, dos de los cuales serán designados como jefe y subjefe. Estos grupos deberán estar armados y sus jefes les instruirán en ejercicios de tiro y en táctica militar.

«19º. La potencia revolucionaria de las fuerzas habrá de valorarse convenientemente para dividirlas en dos clases. Hombres capaces de batirse y de ejecutar órdenes. Hombres dispuestos a cooperar en otros servicios. Con los primeros se constituirán las milicias en grupo de diez. Con los segundos pueden cubrirse servicios de poco riesgo.








«20º. Deben constituirse grupos técnicos de los servicios de Gas, Electricidad, Alcantarillado, Teléfonos, Telégrafos, etc., etc., capaces de formalizar y llevar a cabo planes para, en caso necesario, suprimir estos servicios en la población en forma de que no puedan ser fácilmente reanudados por otros.

«21º. El movimiento debe afectar a todos los servicios, pero principalmente a los de vital importancia (alimentación, transportes, agua, gas, etc.), y los grupos de acción cuidarán de anular a los que se presten a evitarlo.

«22º. Cualesquiera que sean las circunstancia de una población y por débil que sea la fuerza organizada, el movimiento debe ser lo más extenso posible. Los grupos técnicos con los acción cuidarán de lograr por todos los medios la paralización de industrias y servicios y dominar en la calle.

«23º. Las relaciones con los demás sectores afines serán cordiales sin el menor confucionismo; sin facilitarles datos concretos de nuestra organización y nuestros planes, procurando que ellos hagan su organización propia, y comprometiéndose a respetar la dirección del movimiento que siempre debe ser nuestra.

«24º. Todos los grupos que se formen, por medio de sus jefes, estarán bajo el mando de la Junta local y provincial.

«25º. Debe ponerse interés en organizar servicios sanitarios para atender rápidamente a los que puedan caer heridos en la lucha. Las mujeres, en el momento oportuno pueden prestar a este servicio un concurso valioso.

Fuerza pública al servicio del Estado.

«26º. Precisa conocer la fuerza pública que exista en cada localidad. Militares, Guardia Civil, Asalto, Seguridad, etc., etc. Armamento de que disponen. Condiciones defensivas de sus cuarteles, medios de apoderarse de ellas, inutilizarlas o, por lo menos, inmovilizarlas.

«27º. Con el mayor cuidado debe conocerse la manera de pensar de jefes, oficiales, y clases, procurando establecer relaciones con algunos que merezcan plena confianza, y recomendarles que, independientemente de nosotros, formen ellos su Junta.

«28º. Nuestros jóvenes no deben perder el contacto, discretamente, con los amigos que se hallen en filas.

«29º. En cada provincia debe conocerse con la mayor exactitud el número de jefes, oficiales y clases de la guarnición con sus nombres, domicilios, y significación para actuar en cada caso como las conveniencias aconsejen.

«30º. También deben conocerse los depósitos de armas y polvorines y los medios de apoderarse de ellos o, en otro caso, inutilizarlos.

«31º. Los elementos auxiliares de confianza que haya dentro de los cuarteles deben facilitar con exquisita discreción toda la información que les sea posible respecto a órdenes, preparativos, estado y disposición de la fuerza, medios por los cuales puede hacerse la incautación de las armas o su inutilización en caso contrario; modo de impedir la salida de las fuerzas de los cuarteles y cuanto sirva a contrarrestar estos elementos.

«32º. Cuanto haya inteligencia entre las fuerzas militares y la Junta local, se formalizará el plan de acción combinada de ambas fuerzas, para lo cual deberán celebrar reuniones que no sean numerosas. Bastará con que se reúna un individuo de cada parte.

«33º. Triunfante el movimiento, las fuerzas militares adictas tendrán una representación oficial en la Junta local.


----------



## I. de A. (9 Oct 2019)

*2*







Grupos de acción.

«34º. Los grupos de acción se formarán con arreglo a la instrucción número 18, bajo las órdenes del respectivo organismo directivo local al que obedecerán sin discusión.

«35º. Además de instruirse convenientemente para el momento de la acción, se encargarán de facilitar a la Junta local los nombres y domicilios de las personas que más se han significado como enemigos de nuestra causa, o que puedan ser más temibles como elemento contrarrevolucionario. Estas personas deben ser tomadas en rehenes al producirse el movimiento, o suprimidas si se resisten.

«36º. En el momento de la acción, cada grupo tendrá señalado de antemano el lugar donde debe actuar y a donde debe trasladarse después de concluida su primera misión. Estas instrucciones se las darán sus jefes oportunamente. Las juntas cuidarán escrupulosamente de no dar órdenes contradictorias a los jefes de grupo para que todos los movimientos se produzcan ordenadamente, sin barullo, y sin confucionismos.

«37º. Deben determinarse los edificios y calles que conviene ocupar para mejor resistir los ataques de la fuerza, o para evitar que los elementos enemigos escapen.







«38º. Fórmese una relación de los automóviles y demás medios de transportes que haya en la población, lugares en donde se encierran y lista de los individuos que pueden conducir en caso necesario.

«39º. Conocer los depósitos de gasolina, dinamita y armas, y planear el medio de apoderarse de ellos en el momento preciso. Previamente debe adquirirse y guardar en lugar seguro dinamita. Cada individuo puede tener en su casa sin compromiso para uso doméstico [sic] un bidón de gasolina.

«40º. La gasolina y dinamita empleada inteligentemente pueden servir para desmoralizar al enemigo con incendios y petardos.

«41º. Hay que dificultar con gran rapidez los movimientos de adversario cortando líneas de ferrocarril, inutilizando puentes, interceptando carreteras, todo ello respondiendo a un plan bien meditado por los elementos previamente designados y que imposibilite que la fuerza pueda acudir a todas partes.

«42º. En principio, se llamará la atención de la fuerza pública, donde así convenga, con incendios, petardos u otros medios, para que se vea obligada a acudir donde se produzcan. Estos momentos se aprovecharán para cortar las líneas de comunicación, o inutilizar aparatos, etc., y asaltar centros oficiales y políticos. En éstos, incautarse de ficheros y archivos.

«43º. Rápidamente apoderarse de las autoridades y personas de más importancia, y guardarlas en rehenes.

«44º. Preferentemente hay que inutilizar la fuerza pública de los pueblos desarmándola totalmente, aunque prometa permanecer neutrales.

«45º. Se tomarán las salidas del pueblo. Se requisarán automóviles y otros medios de locomoción. Se incautarán de los depósitos de gasolina y, grupos armados, recorrerán las casas de los enemigos para apoderarse de las armas que tuvieren y armar con ellas a los amigos que no las tengan.

«46º. Apoderarse, lo antes posible, de los establecimientos donde se vendan armas, municiones y explosivos.

«47º. Los bancos y archivos se vigilarán estrechamente. Se impedirá, por todos los medios, que en las iglesias se toque a rebato.

«48º. Haciendo una buena distribución de fuerzas por toda la población deberá hacerse una guerra de guerrillas. Nunca deben presentarse grandes masas frente a la fuerza pública, procurando así que toda sea distribuida y hostilizándola sin cesar hasta rendirla por agotamiento. Atacar siempre, que sea posible, desde lugares seguros.

«49º. Las casas cuarteles de la Guardia Civil deben incendiarse si previamente no se entregan. Son depósitos que convienen suprimir.

«50º. Caso de que por cualquier motivo se produzcan bajas en las juntas provinciales o locales, serán cubiertas nombrándolos los jefes de grupo en los pueblos y los organismos provinciales en las capitales.

«51º. Si fuerzas superiores del Gobierno intentasen reconquistar un pueblo, y éste no ofreciese condiciones de resistencia, los revolucionarios lo abandonarán llevándose los rehenes y buscarán en el campo o la montaña el lugar más favorable para defenderse e intimidar al enemigo.

«52º. Los grupos deben estar numerados en cada localidad; o sea: Grupo número 1, Grupo número 2, etc., y se les distinguirá de este modo a todos los efectos.

«53º. Triunfante el movimiento en un pueblo, se adoptarán las medidas necesarias para asegurar su dominio estableciendo vigilancia armada y asegurando bien los servicios y la defensa y, si sobrase elemento armado, se acudirá en auxilio de los pueblos próximos donde aún no se hubiese triunfado.

«54º. Cuando una ciudad caiga en manos de los revolucionarios, nada debe justificar su abandono. Aunque la lucha se prolongue no debe desmayarse. Cada día que pase aumentará el número de rebeldes. En cambio, la moral del enemigo irá decayendo. Nadie espere triunfar en un día en un movimiento que tiene todos los caracteres de una guerra civil. En este movimiento, el tiempo es el mejor auxiliar.







Medios.

«55º. Procurarse armas hasta donde sea posible. La Junta Central, por medio de las provinciales, facilitará las informaciones que posea.

«56º. Para dificultar los movimientos de la fuerza, pueden cerrarse bocacalles con alambre de espino y otros medios y, al mismo tiempo regar todo el ancho de la calle con gasolina dándole fuego y desde puntos o casas inmediatas atacar a la fuerza cuando trate de quitar estos obstáculos.

«57º. Levantar barricadas entre las cuales se oculten aparatos explosivos conectados con la corriente eléctrica o sustituida ésta por pilas y cuando la fuerza llega a la barricada hacerlos explotar formando un corto circuito desde una casa o lugar próximo, y aprovechar la sorpresa para atacar a la fuerza que queda y coger sus armas.

«58º. Acumular carros, coches o camionetas a la salida de los cuarteles o en las calles en que sea obligado el tránsito de la fuerza y atacarla desde lugares seguros y por distintos flancos.

«59º. Lanzar botellas de líquidos inflamables a los centros o domicilios de las gentes enemigas.

«60º. Cortar las comunicaciones en forma de difícil arreglo por parte de las fuerzas enemigas.

«61º. Volar puentes. Cortar carreteras. Líneas de ferrocarril. Imposibilitar el traslado de fuerzas para concentrarlas.

«62º. Estropear los neumáticos y de los motores de aquellos vehículos que no puedan ser utilizados por nuestras fuerzas.

«63º. Donde haya estación de emisora de radio, si no puede incautarse, incendiarla o volarla. Si no hay adentro personal adicto, inutilizarla.

«64º. Imposibilitar que los jefes de las fuerzas que no vivan en los cuarteles puedan incorporarse a sus puestos, deteniéndolos a la salida de sus domicilios, y atacándolos si se resisten.

«65º. Donde sea posible, utilizar uniformes del ejército, incluso de oficiales, para dar la impresión de insubordinación militar.

«66º. No gastar inútilmente las energías ni los medios de ataque.

«67º. Tomar y mantener la ofensiva es siempre infinitamente más eficaz que quedarse a la defensiva. Se domina mejor al enemigo, pero debe evitarse cometer imprudencias que pueda aprovechar el adversario.







Después del triunfo en la lucha.

«68º. Triunfante el movimiento revolucionario, lo primero que debe asegurarse es el dominio absoluto de la población, perfeccionando las milicias armadas, ocupando los sitios estratégicos, desarmando totalmente a las fuerzas contrarias y ocupando los edificios públicos.

«69º. Se restablecerán rápidamente las comunicaciones y se dará cuenta a la Junta de la capital y ésta a la Central de la situación.

«70º. Se procederá a la incautación de los víveres, o bien se controlará al comercio para que éste los facilite al vecindario, evitando enérgicamente todo abuso.

«71º. Siguiendo las instrucciones y órdenes de la Junta local se nombrará una Junta administrativa y de defensa del pueblo cuyas órdenes se acatarán sin discusión y, si fueren abusivas, se acatarán también, pero denunciándolas inmediatamente a la Junta provincial que deberá proceder rápidamente a enviar a un delegado suyo con plenos poderes cuyas resoluciones se acatarán.

«72º. Los bienes de la gente pudiente servirán para garantizar las necesidades del vecindario hasta que se dicten medidas por el Poder Central. Nadie debe quedarse sin comer en tanto haya en el pueblo recursos para proporcionarlo.
«73º. Durante el movimiento revolucionario toda la energía y todos los medios serán pocos para asegurar el triunfo. Una vez que éste se haya logrado, debe ponerse la misma energía para evitar crueldades innecesarias ni daños, sobre todo en cosas que puedan ser luego útiles o necesarias para los fines de la revolución».


----------



## I. de A. (9 Oct 2019)

*La carta olvidada del «Lenin español» negando a Stalin que la República necesitara más democracia*
*El conocido como el «Lenin español», cada vez más radicalizado, contestó al dictador ruso que «independientemente de la suerte que reserve el futuro a la institución parlamentaria, entre nosotros, incluso entre los republicanos, no tiene partidarios entusiastas…»*
SeguirCésar Cervera@C_Cervera_M
Actualizado:09/10/2019 01:19h
Si los meses previos al estallido de la Guerra Civil vieron la radicalización total de muchos miembros de la Segunda República, el conflicto en sí dio lugar a un auténtico acto de sumisión por parte de los dos bandos hacia dictadores como Hitler y Stalin, lo que equivalía a pactar con el demonio. La correspondencia mantenida entre Largo Caballero y Joseph Stalin durante la guerra da cuenta del nivel de complicidad que el líder histórico del PSOE y el genocida ruso llegaron a alcanzar. Cuando Stalin le pidió en diciembre de 1937 un esfuerzo por aparentar cierto parlamentarismo, el conocido como el «Lenin español» negó que fuera ya necesario mantener la farsa entre las fuerzas republicanas, dado que ya «la institución parlamentaria, entre nosotros, incluso entre los republicanos, no tiene partidarios entusiastas».
*Un giro radical*
Francisco Largo Caballero, destacado miembro de la escisión comunista del PSOE, ejerció de ministro de Trabajo tras la proclamación de la Segunda República Española el 14 de abril de 1931, cargo que mantuvo durante el gobierno del primer bienio presidido por Manuel Azaña. Para muchos sectores comunistas se mostró entonces demasiado moderado e incluso conservador, actuando en su ministerio como el «verdugo máximo de la revolución española».

Como San Pablo al caer del caballo, el socialista se convirtió de golpe en un revolucionario. Según él mismo confesó en el verano de 1933, su «giro bolchevique» se debió a los obstáculos parlamentarios que sufriendo sus reformas sociales, principalmente por parte de los terratenientes y algunos cargos republicanos. Estaba convencido que solo con medidas radicales se podía alcanzar una reforma social del país. En clave electoral, Largo Caballero temió que la radicalización de las masas proletarias y el desgaste del gobierno derivaran en un giro de los votantes socialistas hacia posturas más extremistas como la CNT y el PCE. Así lo expresó, sin disimulos ese mismo verano:

_«Hoy estoy convencido de que realizar obra socialista dentro de una democracia burguesa es imposible; después de la República ya no puede venir más que nuestro régimen»._
Tras la caída del Gobierno Azaña, Caballero radicalizó su discurso en defensa de una dictadura del proletariado. Fue durante la campaña electoral de 1933 cuando en los mítines socialistas empezó a ser aclamado como el «Lenin español», un sobrenombre que el negaba pero hacía las delicias de los afiliados socialistas.




Primer consejo de ministros del gobierno provisional. De izquierda a derecha : Diego Martínez Barrio, Álvaro de Albornoz y Liminiana , Francisco Largo Caballero, Miguel Maura Gamazo, Alejandro Lerroux García , Niceto Alcalá Zamora, Luis Nicolau d’Olwer, Fernando de los Ríos Urruti, Indalecio Prieto Tuero, Marcelino Domingo Sanjuán, Manuel Azaña Díaz y Santiago Casares Quiroga – Alfonso Sánchez García Alfonso
La derrota de la izquierda en 1934 le inclinó definitivamente por la opción insurreccional ante la previsible subida de la CEDA. Su radicalización le aproximó a los comunistas, junto a los cuales encendió en las sonbras la mecha de Revolución de Octubre de 1934, si bien negó cualquier responsabilidad en aquellos hechos.
*La necesidad de parlamentarismo*
Con la victoria del Frente Popular en 1936, protagonizó un enfrentamiento público con el también socialista Indalecio Prieto. Cuando Prieto expuso al grupo parlamentario de su partido, presidido por Caballero, el ofrecimiento del presidente Manuel Azaña a la formación de un gobierno encabezado por un socialista, se encontró con el rechazo de sus compañeros de partido. Aparte de la mala relación personal que tenían los dos socialistas, el problema de fondo es que Prieto quería salvar la democracia republicana, mientras que Largo Caballero defendía más bien una dictadura.
El golpe de Estado del 14 de julio de 1936 sorprendió al socialista radical fuera de España. Rápidamente se desplazó a Madrid y exigió el reparto de armas entre los obreros y sindicalistas. Él mismo visitó el frente madrileño vestido de miliciano y armado con un fusil. Las primeras derrotas y el caos de la retaguardia republicana llevaron a la formación de un Gobierno en el que Largo Caballero, en nombre de la UGT, asumió la presidencia y el Ministerio de la Guerra. Con el envío a la Unión de Repúblicas Socialistas Soviéticas (URSS) del oro del Banco de España se aseguró el apoyo de Stalin y una línea de comunicación directa con el Kremlin.




Fotografía de Stalin
En diciembre de 1936, Stalin, Molotov y Voroshilov enviaron una serie de cartas a Largo Caballero tratando de dictar la política que debían seguir los republicanos de puertas para dentro:
_«La revolución española traza su propio camino, distinto en muchos aspectos del seguido por Rusia. Esto obedece no solo a las distintas condiciones sociales, históricas y geográficas, y a las necesidades de la situación internacional… Es muy posible que la vía parlamentaria resulte ser un medio más eficaz de desarrollo revolucionario que en Rusia… No se debe rechazar a los dirigentes republicanos sino que, por el contrario, hay que atraerlos y acercarlos más al gobierno. Sobre todo, es necesario asegurar el apoyo de Azaña y su grupo al gobierno y hacer todo lo posible por vencer sus vacilaciones. Esto es necesario para evitar que los enemigos de España la consideren una República comunista e impedir así su intervención abierta, que constituye el mayor peligro para la España Republicana»_
*Stalin, ¿el demócrata?*
En resumen, Stalin pedía a Largo Caballero que mantuviera la «vía parlamentaria» y el apoyo del resto de grupos republicanos para que, al menos en apariencia, el país no pareciera encaminada a una República comunista, lo que podía acabar forzando a naciones no fascistas, como Inglaterra o Francia, a intervenir en la Guerra Civil con tal de evitar un satélite comunista en Europa Occidental. El 12 de enero de 1937 Largo Caballero contestó por carta a Stalin, uno de los bolcheviques que disolvieron la Asamblea Constituyente rusa y que estaba a punto de hacer una nueva purga en su partido, el porqué carecía de sentido apostar por más democracia, aunque fuera de fachada, en ese momento del conflicto:
_«Tiene razón al señalar que existen diferencias apreciables entre el desarrollo de la Revolución rusa y la nuestra. De hecho, como ustedes mismos indican, las circunstancias son diferentes… Pero en respuesta a su alusión [al método parlamentario] conviene puntualizar que, independientemente de la suerte que reserve el futuro a la institución parlamentaria, entre nosotros, incluso entre los republicanos, no tiene partidarios entusiastas… Estoy absolutamente de acuerdo con Vds. en lo que dicen respecto a los partidos políticos republicanos. Siempre hemos procurado atraerles a las tareas de gobierno y de la lucha… Lo que ocurre es que ellos mismos apenas hacen nada para afirmar su propia personalidad política»._
«Estoy absolutamente de acuerdo con Vds. en lo que dicen respecto a los partidos políticos republicanos. Siempre hemos procurado atraerles a las tareas de gobierno y de la lucha»
La huida de las autoridades republicanas a Valencia, cuando parecía inevitable la caída de Madrid, y la pérdida de Málaga en febrero de 1937 llevaron a grandes sectores republicanos y a los agentes soviéticos a dar la espalda al presidente. Desencantado con los comunistas, Largo Caballero presentó el 13 de mayo de 1937 su dimisión a Azaña.
Durante el resto de la guerra llevó una vida retirada en Madrid, Valencia y Barcelona, solo interrumpida por varios choques con las nuevas autoridades republicanas. Pasó los últimos meses de la guerra en Barcelona, sin dejar de mostrar su descontento hacia el gobierno de Negrín.
Origen: La carta olvidada del «Lenin español» negando a Stalin que la República necesitara más democracia


----------



## I. de A. (9 Oct 2019)

*La desmemoria histórica, al descubierto) Las checas del terror – Cesar Alcalá*
LA DESMEMORIA HISTÓRICA, AL DESCUBIERTO
*




*
*“Cuando se haga un detenido examen, se verá que la prisión de la calle de Zaragoza era una de las mejores, porque disponía de algunos servicios higiénicos, gracias a mí”. Después de decir esto, al reo se le comunicó la sentencia y luego rogó poder hablar. Se le concedió y acto seguido manifestó que él era una víctima de las circunstancias, que moriría con la conciencia tranquila, y añadió: “Aunque sé que voy a morir, ¡viva el Generalísimo Franco!”.*
César Alcalá / 2007-05-11

Esta argumentación fue la utilizada por Alfonso Laurencic, el ideólogo de las checas de Barcelona, durante el proceso que lo condenaría a muerte. Es relevante que el acusado afirmara que era “una víctima de las circunstancias”. La contestación de Laurencic recuerda aquellas notas autobiográficas que redactara Rudolf Hoess, el comandante de Auschwitz, en una cárcel de Cracovia. En febrero de 1947 escribía: “Era un engranaje inconsciente de la inmensa maquinaria de exterminación del III Reich. La máquina está rota, el motor ha desaparecido y yo debo hacer lo mismo”.

A pesar de las atrocidades que se cometieron en las checas establecidas en España, lo único que le importaba a Laurencic era que se le reconociera su humanidad, porque la de la calle Zaragoza disponía de algunos servicios higiénicos. No importaban las inhumanidades realizadas en estos centros de detención, lo fundamental era que, gracias a él, había lavabos.

Este hecho intrascendente para muchos resulta clave para conocer la psicología de las personas que estuvieron al frente de estas instituciones. Hoess afirma algo que nos acerca a la psiquis de estos personajes: “El destino me ha librado de la muerte en cada ocasión para hacerme padecer ahora un final degradante. ¡Cuánto envidio a mis camaradas, caídos en el campo de batalla, como soldados!”.




No importaban los millones de personas asesinadas en los campos de concentración nazis, su única preocupación era tener un final degradante. Lo mismo ocurrió en España. Nunca les importó el final de sus víctimas. Sólo eran enemigos de la República. Por eso se les tenía que exterminar. Eran cuerpos, no personas. Por eso no se hicieron listados de las personas que estuvieron en las checas. Si bien se puede pensar que no lo hicieron para protegerse, lo cierto es que no les interesaba conocer la identidad de aquellas personas. Eran enemigos y, por lo tanto, tenían que morir.

Hoy se ha puesto de moda el revisionismo histórico, sobre todo a propósito de la guerra civil española. Ocurre sin embargo un hecho muy particular que conviene resaltar, aquí y ahora: si la revisión de la historia la hacen los historiadores de izquierdas, ésta es lícita y correcta. Si se hace por historiadores de derechas, en palabras del portavoz del PSOE en la Comisión Constitucional, Ramón Jáuregui, la revisión histórica es de pacotilla (…), de poca importancia o de mala calidad. Pues bien, he aquí un libro que al señor Jáuregui le parecerá de poca importancia, pero déjeseme decir que no de mala calidad.

En el momento de abordar el espinoso asunto de las checas nos encontramos con afirmaciones como la siguiente, publicada en _La repressió a la reraguarda de Catalunya (1936-1939) _por Josep Maria Solé i Sabaté y Joan Villarroya:


> _Las celdas con luz permanente, con un suelo irregular, con un techo muy bajo, con unas estrechas paredes, con un constante goteo fueron también magnificadas por la propaganda franquista hasta convertir cualquier centro de detención en checa. Además de la utilización política que haría el nuevo Estado, las checas eran un escondite excelente para esconder la represión que, de una manera silenciosa, metódica y selectiva, iría aplicándose en nombre de Dios e invocando la justicia._



Este tipo de comentarios ha centrado gran parte de las investigaciones que se han realizado con referencia a las checas que existieron en España entre 1936 a 1939. La mayoría de los trabajos han sido firmados por historiadores de izquierdas, y han intentado dejar constancia de que las checas no fueron tan crueles como la propaganda franquista quiso significar una vez finalizada la guerra. Si bien es cierto que en ellas se realizaron interrogatorios y, en algunas, se aplicó la crueldad, la verdad es que no todas actuaron tan violentamente con los detenidos.




Comentarios como éstos hacen que se infravalore la realidad y que ésta pase inadvertida por la sociedad. Se ha intentado tapar, incluso, la persecución (…) contra la población civil, política y religiosa. Actualmente se simboliza la persecución que sufrieron los republicanos durante la dictadura de Franco, y, por supuesto, se ignora la que sufrieron los nacionales a manos de los republicanos. Hay, actualmente, una persecución de primera y de segunda clase. Con ello queremos decir que, si bien es cierto que existió una persecución por parte del Gobierno franquista, también es cierto que antes, durante la República y la Guerra Civil, los Gobiernos de la izquierda persiguieron y mataron a todos aquellos que pensaban diferente.

(…)

Las checas sirvieron, desde el inicio de la Guerra Civil, para asesinar a todas aquellas personas que estaban en contra o pensaban de manera diferente. La República negó la existencia de las checas como celdas de tortura, asegurando que los presos podían circular libremente por ellas. En definitiva, las checas, según el Gobierno, sólo eran prisiones, y en ningún caso se realizaban torturas. Por suerte, han sobrevivido los testimonios de muchas personas que pasaron por ellas.

(…)

Las checas fueron auténticos campos de concentración, similares a los instaurados por el régimen nazi. Como en ellos, se instalaron hornos crematorios, se descuartizó a presos para dar de comer a los cerdos, se torturó a los detenidos, se les atormentó con el alimento (…) Fue un plan premeditado con la ayuda de la Unión Soviética para instaurar un Estado comunista en España.

(…)

El miércoles 20 de noviembre de 2001 todos los partidos del Congreso de los Diputados rindieron homenaje a los represaliados por el franquismo. Una de las víctimas declaró al periódico _El Paí_s que sólo se hacía por justicia, “sin reabrir heridas, sin venganza y sin rencor”. Si bien las declaraciones son testimoniales, lo cierto es que los recuerdos, sean cuales sean, siempre abren heridas. El 23 de noviembre de 2002 el historiador Gabriel Jackson publicó un artículo en el mismo periódico donde comentaba:


> _Nunca he estado tan convencido como ahora de que debemos hablar, escribir y enseñar la verdad, en toda su gris complejidad. Las mentiras engendran mentiras, las exageraciones engendran exageraciones, y la ley de las consecuencias involuntarias dicta que se crearán nuevos resentimientos, errores y animosidades si no somos capaces de concentrarnos en la verdad_.






Estamos de acuerdo con las palabras de Jackson, esto es, debemos hablar y explicar la verdad. Parece como si sólo los republicanos hubieran sufrido. Acordémonos de Paracuellos del Jarama y de los fusilamientos aprobados por Santiago Carillo y Dolores Ibárruri, de las checas de Madrid, Valencia, Barcelona, o de los campos de trabajo instaurados en la zona roja, por poner algunos ejemplos. Estamos de acuerdo en reivindicar a los muertos republicanos y buscar las fosas comunes donde están enterrados. Ahora bien, hay muertos nacionales a los que nadie reivindica.

Como decía Jackson, debemos explicar la verdad. Adelante, expliquémosla. Ésta tiene que ser nuestra finalidad, contar lo que sucedió en las checas republicanas. Ellos, los ciudadanos de a pie, los civiles, sufrieron el castigo de quedar encuadrados dentro de la zona republicana. Es el momento de reivindicar unos derechos y unos reconocimientos. Ellos tienen los mismos derechos que los republicanos fusilados por Franco una vez finalizada la guerra.

(…)

Es lícito y necesario que los republicanos reivindiquen a sus muertos, pero reconozcamos todos de una vez que sólo con este testimonio no conoceremos la verdad. Por eso hablaremos de las checas, porque en la mayoría de los casos nunca nadie ha rehabilitado estas muertes y, por derivada, se ha escondido la verdad sobre estas ejecuciones y torturas. Si, como dice Jackson, es el momento de dar a conocer la verdad, sirva este libro para revindicar unos asesinatos y unas torturas tan inclasificables como las reclamadas por los republicanos.

Por mucho que este libro pueda parecerle a los Jáuregui de turno como de pacotilla y carente de importancia, ha llegado, sí, también el momento de contar la realidad de las checas republicanas durante la guerra civil española. Que sean las futuras generaciones las que juzguen desde la distancia, pero también desde el conocimiento y la verdad, los hechos que aquí se relatan.


NOTA: Este artículo es una versión editada del prólogo de la más reciente obra de CÉSAR ALCALÁ, _LAS CHECAS DEL TERROR. LA DESMEMORIA HISTÓRICA AL DESCUBIERTO_, que acaba de poner a la venta la editorial Libros Libres.


----------



## I. de A. (9 Oct 2019)

*Manifiesto de historiadores e intelectuales contra la nueva vuelta de tuerca del PSOE a la ley de la Memoria*







Ussía, Arias-Salgado, Burns, Leguina y Oreja, entre los firmantes.
*El manifiesto critica la nueva Ley de Memoria Histórica propuesta por el PSOE y ha sido suscrito por más de 150 personalidades entre las que se encuentran Joaquín Leguina, Andrés Trapiello o Antonio Escohotado.*
14 marzo, 2018

*El Manifiesto por la historia y la libertad,* crítico con la nueva Ley de Memoria Histórica propuesta por el PSOE y suscrito por más de 150 personalidades entre las que se encuentran hispanistas, escritores y políticos como Joaquín Leguina, acusa a esta proposición de ley de ser “de tipo soviético”, “reabrir viejas heridas” y buscar imponer el “pensamiento único”.

El documento ha sido firmado por personas como el historiador e hispanista Stanley Payne, los escritores Fernando Savater, Andrés Trapiello o Félix Ovejero; el socialista y expresidente de la Comunidad de Madrid Joaquín Leguina; el ensayista Antonio Escohotado; o el catedrático JuanVelarde. Además lo apoyan los periodistas Alfonso Ussía y Tom Burns; el político Rafael Arias-Salgado -que fue ministro con Adolfo Suárez, Leopoldo Calvo-Sotelo y José María Aznar-; y el exministro y exeurodiputado Marcelino Oreja.

*El PSOE reivindica la reforma de Ley de Memoria Histórica
“Estamos ante una ley de tipo soviético* que no debería ser propuesta por ningún partido, ni individuo, que respete la convivencia democrática en paz y en libertad”, denuncia el manifiesto, que critica que a su juicio la nueva legislación puesta sobre la mesa por el PSOE “solo sirve para reabrir viejas heridas” que se creían “ya cicatrizadas”.
Los firmantes consideran que resultaría “dramático” para la convivencia entre los españoles que, casi ochenta años después de finalizada la Guerra Civil y más de cuarenta después de la extinción del franquismo, “se intente anular la libertad de pensamiento de los españoles”.

Censuran que el PSOE pretende, según ellos, dar “una vuelta de tuerca más” con su propuesta de reforma, en la que plantean declarar nulas las resoluciones judiciales y administrativas dictadas por motivos políticos durante el franquismo, crear una Comisión de la Verdad, ilegalizar entidades como la Fundación Francisco Franco y sacar los restos del dictador del Valle de los Caídos.

*“Los hechos históricos son históricos”*
El manifiesto defiende que “los hechos históricos son históricos” y entiende que si saliese adelante esta reforma de la “mal llamada” Ley de Memoria Histórica de 2007, se estarían confrontando las ideas “bajo la mordaza y el castigo penal”.
A su juicio, ningún parlamento puede ni debe legislar sobre la Historia, pues la *“criminalizaría estableciendo una checa de pensamiento único”.* *“El proyecto vulnera el principio de la verdad documentada”,* continúa, y añade que la invocación “a modo de pantalla” de la memoria de las víctimas del franquismo o su “equiparación” con otros regímenes totalitarios “son solo el envoltorio sentimental y manipulador de una ofensiva contra la libertad de los españoles”.

*“No se puede imponer por una ley un único relato de la historia, ya que ninguna ley debe o puede variar los hechos históricos”,* advierte el escrito, que carga contra el camino que comenzó con un “flagrante historicidio” con la aprobación de la Ley de Memoria Histórica en 2007.

*Ataque a la Constitución*
La declaración califica de “espuria” esta propuesta por su intención de ilegalizar cualquier asociación o fundación “que sostenga puntos de vista diversos y plurales sobre los hechos acaecidos en el último siglo de la historia contemporánea de España”.

Sostiene que supone un ataque a “los fundamentos de la Constitución y los valores superiores que su ordenamiento jurídico consagra”, tales como la libertad, la justicia, la igualdad y el pluralismo político.

*“Resignificar” el Valle de los Caídos*
En su iniciativa los socialistas también plantean medidas para los particulares a los que se les confiscaron bienes muebles e inmuebles –hasta ahora solo se ha restituido el patrimonio incautado a partidos y sindicatos–.

También prevé la aplicación de las recomendaciones del grupo de expertos que en 2011 planteó sacar del Valle de los Caídos los restos de Franco para poder “resignificar” este espacio, de forma que deje de ser un lugar de memoria franquista y se convierta en un espacio para la cultura de la reconciliación y la memoria colectiva democrática.

*Han mostrado su adhesión al manifiesto*


1) STANLEY PAYNE; Historiador, Catedrático Emérito U. Wisconsin- Madison (USA) – JUAN VELARDE FUERTES; Catedrático de Economía. Director Real Academia de Ciencias Morales y Políticas.
2) OCTAVIO RUIZ MANJÓN; Catedrático de Historia Contemporánea, profesor emérito de la Universidad Complutense.
3) CARLOS BUSTELO; Ex Ministro
4) RAFAEL ARIAS-SALGADO; Ex Secretario General de Unión de Centro Democrático.
5) JAIME MAYOR OREJA, Ex ministro del Interior
6) FERNANDO SAVATER; Filósofo, ensayista
7) LUIS SUÁREZ FERNÁNDEZ; Catedrático Emérito Historia Medieval. Real Academia de la Historia.
8) BIETIO RUBIDO RAMONDE; Director de ABC
9) FEDERICO JIMÉNEZ LOSANTOS; Escritor
10) FERNANDO SÁNCHEZ DRAGÓ; Periodista y escritor.
11) ANTONIO ESCOHOTADO; Pensador, ensayista
12) JOAQUÍN LEGUINA; Ex Presidente de la Comunidad de Madrid, escritor y ensayista
13) CRISTÓBAL COLÓN DE CARVAJAL; Duque de Veragua
14) AGUSTÍN MUÑOZ GRANDES GALILEA; Tte. General del Ejército.
15) MARÍA SAN GIL; Vicepresidenta Fundación Villacisneros
16) ANDRÉS TRAPIELLO; Escritor
17) SERAFÍN FANJUL; Real Academia de la Historia, Catedrático, Arabista
18) FRANCISCO VÁZQUEZ VÁZQUEZ (PACO VÁZQUEZ); Embajador de España, Ex Alcalde de La Coruña
19) HERMAN TERTSCH; Periodista, analista político.
20) ENRIQUE CALVET; Eurodiputado
21) EDUARDO URIARTE ROMERO (TEO URIARTE); ex segundo teniente alcalde Ayuntamiento de Bilbao PSOE-PSE, analista político.
22) ELVIRA ROCA BAREA; Filóloga, profesora, escritora
23) JAVIER NART; Abogado, Eurodiputado
24) JON JUARISTI LINACERO; Catedrático de Literatura Española,
25) JORGE MARTÍNEZ REVERTE; Escritor
26) DALMACIO NEGRO PAVÓN; Catedrático, miembro de la Real Academia de Ciencias Morales y Políticas
27) FÉLIX OVEJERO; Profesor de Filosofía Política de la Universidad de
28) JESÚS PALACIOS; Periodista , Historiador.
29) MICHAEL SEIDMAN; Profesor, Historiador, Univ. Carolina del Norte (USA)
30) LUIS TOGORES; Catedrático de Historia Contemporánea, Instituto de Estudios Históricos de la Universidad CEU-San Pablo
31) EUGENIO NASARRE; Fundación Valores y Sociedad
32) PÍO MOA; Historiador, analista político
33) IÑIGO GÓMEZ-PINEDA; Presidente Fundación Villacisneros
34) ALBERTO RUIZ GALLARDÓN; Abogado
35) ALEJO VIDAL CUADRAS; Físico nuclear, ex Vicepresidente Parlamento Europeo
36) SANTIAGO DE MORA-FIGUEROA Y WILLIAMS; Marqués de Tamarón, Embajador de España, escritor
37) IGNACIO CAMUÑAS SOLÍS; Abogado y Diplomático.
38) JULIO ARIZA; Empresario.
39) GABRIEL ALBIAC; Escritor, analista político
40) ADOLFO PREGO DE OLIVER Y TOLIVAR; Abogado, Ex Magistrado del Tribunal Supremo
41) MANUEL PASTOR MARTÍNEZ; Catedrático de Teoría del Estado y Derecho Constitucional (Ciencia Política), ex secretario de Relaciones Internacionales del PSP y ex miembro de la Comisión Internacional del PSOE.
42) BERNARDO RABASSA ASENJO; Presidente de Honor y RREE del Club Liberal Español
43) AQUILINO DUQUE RAMÍREZ; Escritor, Premio Nacional de Literatura
44) GUILLERMO GORTAZAR; Historiador
45) JAVIER RUPÉREZ; Diplomático, ex embajador de España en Washington
46) LUIS DEL RIVERO ASENSIO; Ingeniero de Caminos, empresario
47) EMILIO PÉREZ ALAMÁN; Tte. General del Ejército.
48) CARLOS CUESTA; Periodista
49) DARÍO FERNÁNDEZ MORERA; Historiador, Universidad de Northwestern (USA)
50) FERRAN BRUNET I CID; Profesor de Economía Europea, Universitat Autònoma de Barcelona.
51) ALESIA SLIZHAVA; Profesora de Ciencias Políticas y Relaciones Internacionales UCM-URJC
52) FERNANDO FERNÁNDEZ GÓMEZ; Doctor en Historia, Secret. Gral. Acad. Bellas Artes Santa Isabel de Hungría (Sevilla), Academia de la Historia.
53) IGNACIO BUQUERAS Y BACH; Empresario, Académico
54) RAMIRO CIBRIAN UZAL; Antiguo funcionario europeo y de Naciones Unidas
55) EDUARDO ZAMARRIPA; Teniente General del Ejército
56) MIGUEL DURÁN CAMPOS; Abogado, ex director general de la ONCE
57) CARLOS RODRÍGUEZ BRAUN; Catedrático de Historia del Pensamiento Económico (UCM)
58) TOMÁS SALAS; Ensayista
59) LUIS ALBERTO DE CUENCA; Filólogo, poeta, ensayista
60) ANTONIO DE LA CORTE GARCÍA; Tte. General del Ejército.
61) NORMAN D. ROTH; Profesor Emérito Universidad Wisconsin, (USA)
62) ALEJANDRO MACARRÓN LARUMBE; Ingeniero de Telecomunicación y consultor empresarial
63) MANUEL CAMPOS; Historiador
64) FRANCISCO SOSA WAGNER; Catedrático de Universidad, escritor
65) MERCEDES FUENTES; Catedrática de Universidad
66) PEDRO GONZÁLEZ- BUENO; Empresario, Ingeniero de Minas.
67) JUAN CHICHARRO ORTEGA; General de División Infantería de
68) ALFONSO LAZO DÍAZ; Catedrático Historia Contemporánea.
69) SANTIAGO ABASCAL CONDE; Presidente de VOX.
70) ANTONIO CABALLOS RUFINO; Catedrático Historia Antigua.
71) JOSÉ MARÍA MARCO; Historiador, Profesor de Universidad
72) PABLO ZAVALA SARO; Director Fundación Transición Española
73) LUIS ALFONSO DE BORBÓN MARTÍNEZ BORDIÚ
74) JAVIER CARVAJAL; Abogado.
75) PEDRO INSUA; Profesor de Filosofía, analista político
76) ULIS; Unidos, Libres, Iguales y Solidarios
77) EMILIO ÁLVAREZ FRÍAS; Economista, articulista.
78) ISABEL BENJUMEA; Directora Red Floridablanca
79) CARLOS MOYA VALGAÑÓN; Catedrático emérito de Sociología (UNED), Premio Nacional de Sociología y Ciencia Política
80) IÑAKI EZQUERRA; Escritor
81) CARMEN O’DOGHERTY; Informática
82) PABLO BARRIOS ALMAZOR; Embajador de España, crítico literario y de cine, ensayista
83) GONZALO FERNÁNDEZ DE LA MORA; Director de Razón Española
84) AMANDO DE MIGUEL; Sociólogo, escritor
85) TOMÁS GARCÍA MADRID; Ingeniero de Caminos.
86) MANUEL PARRA CELAYA; Doctor en Filosofía.
87) JOSE MARÍA ADÁN GARCÍA; Abogado
88) RAFAEL SÁNCHEZ BARRIGA; Almirante.
89) LUIS DE LARRAMENDI; Abogado
90) ANTONIO BURGOS; Periodista, escritor
91) IVÁN VÉLEZ; Arquitecto, escritor
92) MARIO CONDE CONDE; Abogado del Estado
93) LUIS BUCETA FACORRO;
94) ARNAUD IMATZ; Historiador.
95) JESÚS LAÍNZ FERNANDEZ; Escritor.
96) JOSÉ LUIS GONZÁLEZ QUIRÓS; Profesor Filosofía Universidad Rey Juan Carlos
97) CÉSAR MURO BENAYAS; Tte General del Ejército
98) ÁNGEL DE BARUTELL FARINÓS;
99) FÁTIMA RUIZ LASSALETA; Escritora.
100) JULIO A. GONZÁLEZ GONZÁLEZ ; Catedrático de Física.
101) JUAN CUADRILLERO PINILLA ; Vicealmirante.
102) FRANCISCO JOSÉ CONTRERAS ; Catedrático y ensayista.
103) AURELIO ALONSO CORTÉS; Abogado, Jurídico Militar
104) MARIANO CALABUIG; Ingeniero Caminos, Canales y Puertos
105) ENRIQUE FERNÁNDEZ DE CÓRDOBA; Doctor Ingeniero y escritor.
106) JUAN GARCÍA LIZANA ; General de División de Infantería de Marina.
107) ROMÁN CENDOYA; Periodista, analista político, empresario
108) JOSÉ LUIS FERNÁNDEZ FERNÁNDEZ; Cátedra Ética Empresarial
 ICAI.

109) JAVIER SÁNCHEZ LÁZARO; Empresario
110) ANA VELASCO VIDAL ABARCA; Periodista, Fundación Villacisneros
111) JAVIER CASTRO VILLACAÑAS; Abogado
112) ÁNGEL DAVID MARTÍN RUBIO; Historiador
113) HONORIO FEITO; Periodista.
114) Mª JOSE MORA DEVIS ; Abogada, Ex-Diputada y Senadora.
115) MARIO CAPONNETTO; Catedrático, Doctor en Medicina.
116) TOMÁS R. FERNÁNDEZ RODRÍGUEZ; Catedrático Emérito de Derecho Administrativo de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid.
117) MARÍA LILIA GENTA; Analista político.
118) ROCÍO MÉNDEZ MONASTERIO; Periodista, escritora.
119) AGUSTÍN GONZALEZ ENCISO ; Catedrático Historia Moderna.
120) JOSE MANUEL DE LA CUESTA RUTE; Catedrático D Mercantil (UCM)
121) EUGENIO CAZORLA BERMÚDEZ;
122) GASPAR ARIÑO; Catedrático de Derecho.
123) RAFAEL GIRÓN MANTERO; Empresario.
124) MARGARITA CANTERA MONTENEGRO; Historia Medieval (UCM)
125) RAFAEL ALVIRA DOMINGUEZ; Catedrático Emérito Filosofía. Navarra
126) VIORICA PATEA BIRK ; Profesora Universidad Salamanca.
127) IÑIGO SUSAETA; Economista
128) JUAN DE LOS MOZOS TOUYA ; Registrador de la Propiedad.
129) CESÁREO BANDERA; Escritor.
130) MANUEL BARRIOS MARSET ; General de Infantería de Marina.
131) CARLOS DE ABAJO; Banca
132) RAMÓN PI; Periodista
133) LUIS FELIPE UTRERA-MOLINA GÓMEZ; Abogado
134) IGNACIO VAZQUEZ SILVA ; Farmacéutico.
135) FERNANDO PAZ CASTILLO;
136) JOSE MIGUEL ORTS TIMONER; Pedagogo.
137) JOSE ANGEL ZUBIAUR CARREÑO; Abogado y escritor.
138) JUAN ANTONIO PEREZ FONCEA; Escritor.
139) JOSE COTTA LOBATO ; Profesor de Griego.
140) EDUARDO PARDO DE GUEVARA Y VALDÉS; Investigador CSIS.
141) IÑIGO FONCUBERTA; Abogado
142) ANTONIO URZAIZ GUTIERREZ DE TERÁN; Periodista.
143) CARMEN FERNANDEZ AGUINACO; Escritora.
144) ALFONSO ORLANDO ALASAGASTI; Empresario.
145) AGUSTÍN ROSETY FERNANDEZ DE CASTRO; General Brigada Marina
146) EUGENIO DE DOBRYNINE SIRVENT; Abogado, Miembro de l’Association du Souvenir des Officiers de la Garde Impériale Russe
147) SANTIAGO MILANS DEL BOSCH Y JORDÁN DE URRÍES; Abogado
148) JAVIER VEGA DE SEOANE AZPILICUETA; Ingeniero de Minas
149) HERNANDO FERNÁNDEZ CALLEJA, Periodista
150) LUIS Mª GONZÁLEZ LLANO, Abogado
151) JUAN MATEO CASTAÑEIRA; General de División
152) JOSÉ IGNACIO NICOLÁS CORREA; Empresario
153) VLADIMIR LAMSDORFF-GALAGANE; Catedrático emérito Universidad Autónoma de Barcelona
154) JUAN MANUEL RIESGO; Profesor Universidad Rey Juan Carlos
155) LUIS SERRANO DE PABLO DÍEZ; Capitán del Ejército del Aire (jub)
156) ÁLVARO CHAPA; PdH en Historia
157) FERNANDO LACALLA NORIEGA; Economista
158) CÉSAR SERRANO IGLESIAS; Jubilado
159) ENCINA SERRANO IGLESIAS; Ex funcionaria Gobierno Vasco
160) MANUEL GULLÓN Y DE OÑATE; Abogado
161) ANDRÉS ELOSÚA ROJO;
162) ROCÍO GÓMEZ-PINEDA; Fundación Villacisneros
163) JOSÉ MARÍA GARCÍA TUÑÓN DE AZA; Economista, articulista
164) ANTÓN RIESTRA PITA; Ingeniero de Caminos, consultor de urbanismo
165) LUIS SERRANO DE PABLO VALDENEBRO;
166) CARLOS CERECEDA GARCÍA; Ingeniero Industrial
167) BORJA GUINEA; Abogado,
168) JUAN FÉLIX HUARTE; Empresario
169) ALBERTO DUFFO PUENTE;
170) ALFONSO ARSUAGA CORTÁZAR; Licenciado en Ciencias Empresariales
171) JAVIER PARDO DE SANTALLANA DUBOIS; Ingeniero Agrónomo, empresario
172) IÑIGO CHURRUCA BONILLA; Directivo de Banca
173) JOSÉ RAMÓN AIZPÚN; abogado
174) LUCAS GUINEA; Abogado
175) JAVIER ORBE MARTÍNEZ AVIAL; Director Banca Privada
176) LUIS ARRECHEA DE MIGUEL; Abogado
177) JUAN PÉREZ DE GUZMÁN;
178) RICARDO BARNECHEA; Asesor Fiscal
179) JOSÉ MARÍA ALBERICH SOTOMAYOR; Profesor de Universidad
180) MIRCEA-DORU BRAZA; Profesor Filosofía Universidad de Bucarest
181) MELITÓN CARDONA; Diplomático, ex embajador
182) SALVADOR AMAYA; Escultor
183) ANTONIO TORRES GARCÍA; Historiador, Catedrático de Instituto
184) FERNANDO ÁLVAREZ DE TOLEDO LIÑAN; Abogado
185) JOSÉ ÁNGEL ARMADA GARCÍA; General de Brigada
186) PABLO EDUARDO VICTORIA VILCHES; Ex Senador y Congresista
187) JUAN J LUNA FERNÁNDEZ; Doctor Filosofía e Historia
188) PEDRO CARLOS GONZALEZ CUEVAS; Profesor Historia e Ideas Políticas
189) JOAQUÍN TORRENTE DE LA MATA; Registrador de la Propiedad y Mercantil
190) PEDRO ALONSO GIL; Prejubilado
191) JUAN PÉREZ DE GUZMÁN; Piloto aviación civil, Licenciado en Derecho
192) EVA R. PORRAS GONZÁLEZ; Doctor en Finanzas, escritora
193) MIGUEL MARTÍN RUBIO;
194) VÍCTOR HIDALGO VIAN; Ciencias Políticas
195) ELENA LINDE RASPAUD; Abogada
196) CARLOS MIGUEL MATILLA REYES; Abogado
197) FERNANDO BAURA DE LA PEÑA;
198) NATALIA MARÍN LÓPEZ OTERO; Documentalista
199) JUAN MARÍN LÓPEZ OTERO; Agente Financiero
200) JAVIER CARBAJO DE LA FUENTE; Economista
201) ANTONIO ROBLES ALMEIDA; Profesor de Filosofía, escritor
202) JULIUS RUIZ; Historiador, Universidad de Edimburgo
203) ESTEBAN DÍAZ-MAROTO MARTÍNEZ; Ciencias Políticas y Sociología
204) SANTIAGO GONZÁLEZ VARAS IBAÑEZ; Catedrático de Derecho Administrativo
205) JAVIER HUERTA CALVO; Catedrático Universidad Complutense


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (9 Oct 2019)

*La Guardia Civil, archivos y represión*
_Por _Floren Dimas / La voz de la república


*Hace poco, la ministra de cultura, anunció a bombo y platillo el libre acceso a más de 24.000 expedientes hasta ahora protegidos. Pues bien, ninguno de ellos se refiere al archivo de la Guardia Civil.*



Corporativamente la Guardia Civil fue el órgano represivo con mayor presencia en España, un país eminentemente agrario con más de siete mil municipios, en donde en todos los núcleos de población, incluso los más pequeños, la presencia del cuartelillo, llevaba el terror a las puertas de cada casa y al estado de ánimo de todos sus habitantes.

Los beneméritos cuartelillos, se convertían así en centros de detención, tortura y apertura de diligencias, una documentación a cuya redacción aplicaba la Guardia Civil un exquisito cuidado y detalle en la plasmación de datos, en el cumplimiento de las órdenes, oficios, exhortos, circulares, -anónimos incluso– y todos los escritos recibidos por conducto regular e irregular.

Por reglamento, y por tradición, la Guardia Civil ha sido siempre muy puntillosa en la custodia de la documentación, expedientes que hoy se encuentran en el archivo histórico de la Dirección General de la Guardia Civil en Madrid.

Este archivo es uno de los últimos reductos fortificados, casi infranqueables para los investigadores, salvo para los de la cuerda franquista.

Su catálogo está disponible únicamente para la consulta presencial (no está en internet) y es de una opacidad tal, que es casi imposible seguir rastros que vayan más allá de un nombre o apellido, y cuya accesibilidad se deja a criterio de los responsables del mismo, utilizando como pantalla la Ley de Protección de Datos, para negar información sobre lo que ellos consideren ligado a la comisión de hechos poco edificantes.







Este archivo es el Santa Sanctorum de la documentación existente sobre la guerrilla antifranquista, y sobre todo de la acción represiva aplicada al mundo rural.

Hace un par de años estando yo de viaje por Asturias, recibí una llamada de la Guardia Civil de Águilas, lugar mío de residencia, para decirme que la pareja (sic) había estado en mi casa para entregarme un sobre con el sello de confidencial.

Quedamos en que a mi vuelta de vacaciones, pasaría por el cuartelillo para retirarlo y firmar el recibido.

Se trataba de la hoja de servicios de un -entonces- capitán de la guardia civil, Mariano Pérez Ugena, uno de los más importantes conspiradores contra la República en la Región de Murcia, que terminó pasándose a los rebeldes con toda su columna por el frente de Guadix.

En honor a la verdad he de decir que por el envío de las fotocopias no me cobraron nada, aunque tardaron su tiempo, varios meses, en servirlo. Pero lo que resulta inadmisible es que un archivo, que debería ser de acceso discrecional público, exija rellenar y enviar un formulario, para luego recibir un expediente parcial, ya que lo que me enviaron acaba el 18 de julio de 1936, negándome la documentación acumulada durante su trayectoria al servicio de los rebeldes durante la Guerra y durante el franquismo, hasta su pase a la reserva.






Resulta paradójico y hasta grotesco, que en plena era tecnológica y de la información, pedir una hoja de servicios de un mando de la Guardia civil, fallecido hace más de 25 años, tenga el tratamiento de secretismo como si se tratara de algo que afectase a la seguridad nacional.

Vemos así la cantidad de los recovecos y parcelas de impunidad del franquismo que continúan vigentes y que dificultan extraordinariamente la labor de los investigadores.

Hace poco, la ministra de cultura, anunció a bombo y platillo el libre acceso a más de 24.000 expedientes hasta ahora protegidos. Pues bien, ninguno de ellos se refiere al archivo de la Guardia Civil.

Del Archivo Histórico de la Policía, hablaremos otro día.

*Floren Dimas. Oficial del Ejército del Aire (RET), investigador histórico, miembro de ANEMOI ( colectivo de militares demócratas españoles), vocal de la junta directiva de ACMYR.*
La Guardia Civil, archivos y represión


----------



## I. de A. (9 Oct 2019)

*Guerra en Madrid: El golpe de estado comunista que fracasó antes de empezar la guerra*
*




*
Reunión de la cúpula del Partido Comunista en marzo de 1936

Se habla y se insiste con mucha frecuencia y simplicidad que el detonante de la guerra civil fue nada mas que el alzamiento sedicioso de unos generales que o bien deseaban el poder para sí mismos o bien pretendían restaurar una monarquía decadente o bien se oponían a un conjunto de reformas necesarias para todo régimen democrático que se precie. Pero aunque para algunas personas esto pudiera ser verdad, la realidad fue mucho más compleja, porque no había planeado un único golpe de estado, sino que eran muchos los golpes de estado revolucionarios que de alguna manera se estaban preparando tras las elecciones de febrero de 1936 que permitieron el triunfo del Frente Popular.

El triunfo del Frente Popular fue la causa natural que propició, que los extremos de la clase política de la España de entonces, iniciaran el planeamiento del golpes revolucionarios.- No había por tanto un único golpe de estado en gestación sino que fueron varios: por una parte Falange Española y por el otro extremo el Partido Comunista habían planeado meticulosamente un conjunto de acciones encaminadas a erigirse con el poder en España, la actuación de los Militares puede por tanto enjuiciarse como un intento de evitar el derrocamiento de la república por parte de ideales extremistas, y no tanto por un cambio de rumbo en la política española, por lo menos al inicio del Alzamiento. Los Generales Mola y Franco se sintieron bien con la República desde su implantación e incluso desempeñaron papeles importantes en algunos gobiernos, por tanto no puede achacárseles de ser antirepublicanos en aquél momento histórico.

*Los antecedentes*

El Presidente de la República Niceto Alcala Zamora, antes incluso de constituirse las Cortes tras el triunfo del Frente Popular en las elecciones del 16 de febrero, se vio obligado a sustituir al Presidente de Gobierno Portela Valladares con premura dado su inmediato deseo de dimitir, para lo cual tuvo de consultar con todo los personajes que integraban el espectro político del año 36. Hay que situarse en ese gran dilema porque los triunfadores que constituían el Frente Popular era un totum revolutum en el que existían personas diametralmente opuestas y en poca sintonía; dentro del Partido Socialista estaban diversos grupos que coexistían mas que convivir: socialistas partidarios de Araquistaín, de Prieto, de Largo Caballero. Por los republicanos estaban los partidarios de Martínez Barrios, Azaña, Lerroux. A ¿quién encargar el Gobierno?, al final el Jefe de Estado decide hacerlo en la persona de Manuel Azaña.

Pancarta de apoyo a la Unión Soviética

El día 7 de abril fue destituido Alcala Zamora como presidente de la República por el Parlamento.- El 16 de abril el todavía presidente del Gobierno Azaña anuncio ,tras los acontecimientos del entierro del Alférez de la Guardia Civil Anastasio de los Reyes , la sustitución del Ministro de Gobernación por Santiago Casares Quiroga. El día 10 de mayo fue elevado a la Presidencia de la República a Azaña.

Como escribiría desde el exilio tras la guerra Alfredo Muñiz en su libro “Días de horca y cuchillo” era tal el clima de anarquía e inestabilidad existente, que en la mente de todos los españoles de aquella época se esperaba una reversión que apaciguara el tenso clima social.

Antes de esta situación política en España, en el ámbito internacional se desplegaban estrategias que iban a incidir intensamente sobre el país. La prensa soviética se hacia eco en noviembre del 35 de los argumentos debatidos en el VII Congreso del Komintern adscrito a la III Internacional, en el cual el terrorista búlgaro Dimitroff -según afirmaba el diario La Epoca 5/3/36-, expuso que “la política soviética de creación y empuje de los frentes populares, era la mejor de las seguidas hasta ahora, para mandar en los diversos países. Esos frentes populares, operaran siempre inspirados o dirigidos, mas o menos directamente, por socialistas y comunistas y por consecuencia a las órdenes de la III Internacional y del Komintern”. En tal sentido el Partido Comunista francés, que también formaba parte del Frente Popular que dirigía la política del país vecino, había profetizado en consonancia con las palabras de Demutroff y MOnowilky que muy pronto llegarían al poder creando una república soviética en Francia y para ello toda la actividad del PC francés, se desarrollaría en el espíritu de confianza y de fidelidad a la Internacional Comunista, a su Estado Mayor bolchevique y a su gran jefe Stalin.

*Un documento inédito*

No obstante pronto podríamos ver la diferencia entre el Frente Popular francés y el español. Mientras el francés dirigido por el socialista LEon Blum mantenía a los comunistas en la coalición pero sin darles poder de decisión, en España ocurriría lo contrario. El Partido Socialista , primero con LARGO CABALLERO (El Lenin español) y más tarde cuando éste cayó en desgracia, con NEGRIN , se sometió por completo a la política soviética desplegada por la III Internacional, bien a través de los asesores llegados de Rusia o bien a través de los representantes de la Internacional.

Unidad comunista a poco de empezar la guerra

Si continuamos colocando nuestro punto de visión en España observaremos como la revolución proletaria se iba gestando no ya desde el triunfo del Frente Popular en 1936, sino inmediatamente después de fracasado el intento revolucionario de Asturias de 1934. Revolucionarios españoles marcharon a Rusia a prepararse en las técnicas subversivas al mismo tiempo que militares izquierdistas preparaban a las milicias con las armas que poco a poco iban llegando desde Rusia. Ya desde entonces se iba planificando el golpe de estado proletario y esto era de publico conocimiento. Tal era así que durante la guerra le fue incautado a un falangista de acción , llamado Ortiz de Zugasti, cuando éste fue detenido, folletos de interés que demuestran el conocimiento generalizado de este intento revolucionario y como las fuerzas contrapuestas se iban también a preparar para neutralizarlo.

_“Informe confidencial.- Instrucciones y contraseña.- Con objeto de controlar debidamente los últimos detalles del movimiento desde el próximo día 8 de mayo, solo podrían cursarse órdenes los Agentes de enlace que se entenderán entre sí por medio del cifrado E.L.M.54-22.- Los Jefes los cuales darán verbalmente las instrucciones al Comité.- La contraseña general es 1-2 en 1: *orden comenzar la movilización.*- 2-1 en 2: *orden de comenzar el movimiento*.- 2-2-1 en 1:* orden de comenzar el asalto a los puntos determinados*.- 2-3 en 5:* apresamiento general de contrarrevolucionarios.*- 2-4 en 3: *movilización sindical*.- 2-5 en 4: *Huelga general.*- 2-6 en 5: *Actos de sabotaje, Voladura de líneas férreas.*- 1-3 en 2: *aplazamiento del movimiento.*- 1 al 10: *orden de aprovisionamiento.*- 10-0:* la organización está a punto.*- 0-0:* Cierre de fronteras y puertos*.- 1-1: *Ejecución de los que figuran en las listas negras.*- _ _Todas estas órdenes se darán el día vísperas del movimiento. 10 de Mayo a 29 de junio a las doce de la noche desde la estación emisora instalada en la casa del pueblo de Madrid, cuya longitud de onda es casi igual a la de Unión Radio de Madrid.- Organización de Madrid, se divide en los siguientes radios: A y B Chamartin de la Rosa, Depósito de la casa del Pueblo de este; C y D, Cuatro Caminos Depósito en el Círculo Socialista de la barriada; E y F Distrito de Palacio, Depósito de la Imprenta de Mundo Obrero; G y H Distrito de la Universidad, Depósito de la Redacción de El Socialista; I y J Latina, Depósito en el Círculo Socialista del distrito; H y L Hospicio, Depósito de la casa del Pueblo.- 1-3-5-7-9. M y N Inclusa, Depósito en la Agrupación Socialista.- N y O Pardiñas, Depósito en Castelló 19 Garaje.- P y Q Sur, Depósito en la Asociación Socialista de Vallecas.- R y S Carabanchel, Círculo Socialista.- T-U-X-Y-Z Centro de Madrid, Depósito Casa del Pueblo, Secretaria.- 2-4-6-8-10 al 20 y Salón Terraza.- Plan a seguir en Madrid.- El comienzo del movimiento le señalará cinco petardos que estallaran al anochecer. Inmediatamente se simulará una agresión fascista a un centro de la CNT declarándose la huelga general y sublevándose en el interior de los cuarteles los soldados comprometidos.-_ _ Los radios comenzaran a actuar encargándose los T-U-V de la Toma del Palacio de Comunicaciones, Presidencia y Guerra.- Los de Distrito asaltaran las Comisarías y los X-Y-Z la Dirección General de Seguridad.- Un radio especial compuesto exclusivamente de ametralladoras y bombas de mano iran al Ministerio de la Gobernación atacándolo por los itinerarios siguientes: Carreteas, Montera, Mayor, Correos, Pez, Alcalá, Arenal, Preciados, Carmen y San Jerónimo.- Los radios actuaran con 50 células de 10 hombres en las calles de segundo y tercer orden y con dos células solamente en las calles de primer orden y paseos.- Las órdenes son de ejecución inmediata de todos los detenidos contrarrevolucionarios.- Los republicanos del Frente Popular serían invitados a secundar el movimiento, caso de negarse a ello serían expulsados de España.- Seguidamente recibirán un informe de los restantes provinciales y un fichero completo de los principales colaboradores y Agentes del movimiento en toda España”.-_

Así ya el día 16 de mayo, apenas una semana después de ser elegido Azaña como Presidente de la República, se celebrò una reunión importante en la Casa del Pueblo de Valencia, a la que asistió el Camarada Ventura Delgado (su nombre auténtico era Jesús Hernández Tomás “camarada Ventura”) También asistieron Largo Caballero y los enviados de Stalin LOUMOVIOW y TOUROCHOFF. Otros de los informes incautados a Ortiz de Zugasti nos muestra el plan de actuación a seguir a partir de esa fecha de la reunión del 16 de Mayo en Valencia:

_“Informe reservado.- El 16 de mayo ha tenido lugar en Valencia en la Casa del Pueblo.- A esta reunión asistieron el Delegado de la III Internacional VENTURA y con la representación de la Central y del Comité Revolucionario de España, los llamados ARNAZ y RAFAEL PEREZ; también otros mas.- Los tres expresamente que se citan acaban de llegar de Francia, donde habían tenido un cambio de impresiones con la Delegación francesa del Partido Comunista y CNT a la que habían asistido los camaradas BARBINS, THOREZ Y FREICINET, acordándose realizar en los dos países y conjuntamente un movimiento revolucionario para mediados de junio pues para tal fecha presumen que el C.P. Francés se habría hecho cargo del poder ejerciendo la Presidencia del Consejo de Ministros LEON BLUM.- Al pleno de Valencia, asistieron asimismo LUMOVIOFF y TOUROCHOFF de la URSS los puntos acordados fueron los siguientes:_

Cartel que rinde tributo a los soldados intelectuales del PCE
_ 
1º) Trasladar la organización central de propaganda a Marsella, 85 Rue de Montpellier, local denominado oficina de Estudios Internacionales.- 2º) Realizar el mismo día del citado movimiento una agitación de carácter mundial denominada antifascista para expresar de una manera equívoca la unión de toda clase proletaria al movimiento.- 3º) Nombrar un comité de enlace a estos efectos formado por el citado VENTURA y BOMBIN MAGNS-LOUPINE (o LUNOVINE), HASTERNIER y AZNAR.- A este Comité habrán de agregarse los antes citados LUMOVIOFF Y TOUROCHOFF.- (Plantear de una manera sistemática en todas las principales ciudades españolas la huelga de carácter económico-sociales, para ver como está la preparación revolucionario sindical y grado de asistencia de las organizaciones.- (De estas huelgas ya hay varias planteadas en Madrid y provincia).- 5º) Separar del poder a CASARES QUIROGA, bien por medio de una votación adversa en el Parlamento o por cualquier otro procedimiento (Parece que se descarta el atentado personal por lo mucho que se guarda dicho señor).-

6º) Desautorizar a los elementos del partido socialista tachados de reformistas o centristas (PRIETO, BESTEIRO, etc).- Esto se habrá de hacer de un modo público y notorio. Si el Congreso Socialista se aplaza como desea la fracción prietista del socialismo provocar el rompimiento de la UGT con el partido a primero del mes que viene, que dé estado oficial a la disidencia.- 7º) Provocar huelgas y conflictos en Asturias, Huelva y Bilbao especialmente por ser los puntos en que tienen influencias dichos señores, así como GONZALEZ PEÑA.- 8º) Celebrar en Madrid una reunión el próximo día 10 de junio en el local de la Biblioteca Internacional de Chamartín de la Rosa, calle de Pablo Iglesias 11 a la que están invitados THOREZ, GACHIN, AURIOL, POUCHANS, VENTURA, DIMITROF, CABALLERO, DIAZ, CARRILLO, GUILLERMO, ANTION, PESTAÑA, GARCIA OLIVER Y AZNAR.- 9º) Encargar a uno de los radios de Madrid el designado con el número 25 integrado por agentes de Policía activo, la eliminación de los personajes políticos y militares destinados a jugar algún papel de importancia en la contrarrevolución.. 10º) Nombre los siguientes enlaces: EGUIDAZU Y MATEOS en Vizcaya con RAFAEL PEREZ de Navarra, para Irún Hendaya, Aranda de Duero, AZCOAGA Y SERTUCHA de Madrid, para Madrid y Aranda a VALDÉS, FRONJOSA y CARVADILLO, de Barcelona para Marsella BARCELONA y RODRIGUEZ VERA y JAUME para Barcelona-Madrid .- Bilbao 25 de mayo del 36.-_

Una vez Iniciado el alzamiento , anticipándose los militares al golpe revolucionario de los comunistas, se fueron produciendo crisis de gobierno hasta que Largo Caballero fue nombrado Presidente del Gobierno y trato de hacer viable lo que había meses antes pregonizado: conseguir llegar a la Dictadura del Proletariado. En el libro, Largo Caballero la “Correspondencia Secreta” se dice que Medina era unos de los representantes de la III Internacional encargado de conseguir la unión de los partidos socialistas y comunistas, el cual optó por ganarse la confianza de Largo Caballero para llegar al PARTIDO UNICO de los trabajadores; los otros líderes como Prieto y Besteiro, como se ha visto en el documento anterior, eran poco proclives al abandono del Frente Popular y con ello a los republicanos burgueses y a los anarquistas. Esa fue otra circunstancia que hizo inevitable la guerra civil en España: la guerra civil dentro del partido socialista.

Cuando Largo Caballero tomó conciencia de que fue manipulado por la III Internacional, por los soviéticos y observa que los que ostentan el poder son los comunistas, ya está iniciada la guerra. Ya las Juventudes socialistas y comunistas se han unificado siendo las JSU , el más poderoso instrumento en las manos de Moscú. El ejército ya está dirigido por Mandos de procedencia comunista, y entonces se enfrento a ellos negándose a una unificación que por una parte ya se había realizado (en el sindicato socialista UGT ingresan en masa todos los afiliados al Partido Comunista) pero por otra no gozaba del consenso de la corriente conservadora del Partido Socialista. Y con la renuncia al Partido Único, que expresamente dio al Politburó de la III Internacional que mandaba en el PC español (CODOVILA, STEPANOV, TOGLIATTI Y MARTÍ), propiciando el final político de Largo Caballero, el cual blanco de las críticas del espectro político, también de su propio partido, dimitio de la Presidencia del Gobierno, siendo sustituido por Negrín, mas dúctil y manejable a los fines soviéticos.
Origen: Guerra en Madrid: El golpe de estado comunista que fracasó antes de empezar la guerra


----------



## I. de A. (9 Oct 2019)

*Así mataron al general López Ochoa
López Ochoa confió a Daniel Arroyo que estaba comprometido con el alzamiento. Ni el ministro de la Guerra, Castelló, pudo salvarlo de los revolucionarios.*





Causa General, legajo 1504, expediente 1, folio 201
(6 de mayo de 1939)
Don JULIÁN PAREDES MARTÍNEZ, Secretario de la Causa General seguida en averiguación de los hechos delictivos graves, cometidos en Madrid y su provincia durante la dominación roja,
CERTIFICO: Que en la misma aparece la declaración prestada por Daniel Arroyo Ufano, vecino de Madrid, Marqués de Monasterio 8, 2º Izq. que dice así:
Que la primavera de 1936 estaba detenido en el Regimiento de Calatravas, 2 de Caballería, de Alcalá de Henares, y a causa de los sucesos desarrollados en Mayo de aquel año, fue condenado a tres años de prisión. Por estar enfermo cumplía la condena en el Hospital Militar de Carabanchel, desde junio del mismo año. Allí convivió en el Pabellón de Presos, con el GENERAL DON EDUARDO LÓPEZ OCHOA (procesado por la sofocación del movimiento revolucionario de octubre de 1934) y con el Comandante de Infantería retirado, y a la vez Consejero Nacional de Falange Española, D. EMILIO ALVARGONZÁLEZ MATALOBOS (estaba procesado por propagandista de la U.M.E.). Con anterioridad al Movimiento Nacional, le dijo el general López Ochoa que, aunque no tenía ideas religiosas, como la Patria estaba en peligro, debían unirse todos para salvarla; que él estaba comprometido para el Alzamiento Nacional en proyecto, que el día que éste se iniciara, iría a buscarle una Unidad de uno de los Regimientos que había en el Campamento de Carabanchel (posteriormente supo que sería el de Artillería de a Caballo y que el día 20 de julio habían tenido ensillado un caballo tordo claro para ir a buscar al General). El Comandante Alvargonzález y el declarante, se ofrecieron resueltamente al General López Ochoa para seguirle. A las tres de la madrugada del lunes 20 de julio, se oyeron tiros de cañón hacia el aeródromo de Cuatro Vientos (supo posteriormente eran del Regimiento de Artillería a Caballo, que unido al Alzamiento Nacional estaba disparando sobre el aeródromo). Ha sabido que aquella misma madrugada, el Regimiento de Artillería ligera de Getafe, unido también al Movimiento, estuvo disparando sobre el aeródromo de Getafe. A las tres y media o cuatro de aquella madrugada, oyó el bombardeo de la Aviación Roja sobre el Campamento de Carabanchel, en donde se habían sumado a la causa Nacional, además del Regimiento de Artillería a Caballo antedicho, el Batallón de Zapadores Nº 7. Hasta las diez de la mañana, estuvo volando y bombardeando constantemente la aviación roja. Ya cerca del mediodía empezó a ser atacado el Campamento de Carabanchel por la artillería roja, que procedente de Vicálvaro iba mandado por sargentos, quienes previamente habían hecho presos a sus Jefes y Oficiales. Hechas dos o tres descargas cesó el fuego y sabe por referencias que las fuerzas de Carabanchel se rindieron y fueron hechas prisioneras. Oyó que aquella misma tarde, pasaban por frente al Hospital paisanos, llevando efectos procedentes del asalto de los Cuarteles. Fue vista una mujer con doce pistolas al cinto. Al mismo tiempo los enfermeros y sanitarios del Hospital empezaron a decir incesantemente que al General López Ochoa le iban a quemar envuelto en una manta empapada de gasolina. A los pocos días el Director del Hospital, Coronel de Sanidad Militar Sr. GONZÁLEZ DELEITO, se presentó en el Pabellón de Presos, acompañado del Comandante de Infantería, Jiménez Arroyo (estaba a las órdenes del enton-
(FOLIO 202)
ces Ministro de la Guerra, General Castelló [Luis Castelló Pantoja fue titular de ese ministerio desde el 19 de julio al 6 de agosto de 1936]; fue al primero que vio la estrella de cinco puntas sobre el “mono” que vestía), con dos enfermeros que portaban una camilla en la que iba un Teniente de Inválidos, operado; el Coronel despidió a los enfermeros, dejando la camilla en el pasillo. El Coronel y Comandante dichos, pasaron a la celda del General López Ochoa. Este refirió aquella tarde al declarante lo siguiente: El Coronel González Deleito, manifestó al General que iban a intentar salvarle del propósito de las turbas de quemarle vivo; el Comandante Jiménez, haciéndole un signo masónico, le dijo: “Por orden del Ministro vengo a hacer lo que acaba de decir el Director”. El General contestó: “Confío en la caballerosidad de ustedes”. El General se metió en la camilla y le taparon de pies a cabeza; el Coronel llamó a los Sanitarios ordenándoles llevar aquella al Depósito de Cadáveres. Acompañados del Coronel y del Comandante, llevaron la camilla al Pabellón de Desinfección (que está junto al de cadáveres), dejándola en el suelo. López Ochoa oyó desde la camilla cómo se ponía en marcha el motor de un automóvil, que cree estaba muy cerca de él y situado al otro lado de la tapia, que rodea el Hospital. Al momento oyó un tiro y una voz que dijo: “Pon ese arma en el seguro, que no es la primera vez que se te escapa un tiro”; a los pocos momentos volvieron a conducir la camilla con el General al Pabellón de Presos, dejándola en su Celda. Creía López Ochoa, que aquel tiro fue una señal de alarma para los enfermeros que vigilaban, a fin de impedir sacasen del Hospital aquella camilla, y que por esto el Coronel y el Comandante no se decidieron a efectuarlo. Con frecuencia entraban en el Pabellón de Presos milicianos y milicianos que a todas horas del día y de la noche colmaban de amenazas e insultos al General López Ochoa. Recuerda el declarante de una madrugada en que les despertaron dos milicianos y una miliciana y ésta le dijo al General que le había de cortar los cojones. Los Oficiales de Guardia, que eran del Regimiento de Ferrocarriles, no se atrevían a impedirlo. El 17 de agosto de 1936 [siendo por tanto ya ministro de la Guerra el que lo fue del 6 de agosto al 4 de septiembre de 1936, Juan Hernández Sarabia], como a las dos de la tarde empezó a oírse que en el interior del Hospital, rodeando el Pabellón de Presos, se formaba un tumulto del Populacho, que pedía la cabeza de López Ochoa. Para entonces ya el anteriormente Director del Hospital, Coronel GONZÁLEZ DELEITO, había sido asesinado por el Ateneo Libertario de Mataderos, y ejercía el cargo de Director el Comandante de Sanidad Moreno Barbasán (está preso en Madrid). Este Director bajó al Cuerpo de Guardia y dio orden al Oficial que la mandaba que era el Teniente del 2º Regimiento de Ferrocarriles, Manuel Granados Prieto (oyó decir que posteriormente se pasó al campo Nacional) que entregase a las turbas al General López Ochoa. Vio que acto seguido entraban en el Pabellón de Presos, el presidente del Comité de Funcionarios del Hospital y dijo: “Ochoa venimos por ti”. El General que estaba en pijama y zapatillas, preguntó: “¿Me permitís cambiar de ropa?”, y replicó el Presidente: “No, a donde vas puedes ir así”. López Ochoa, sereno y sonriente, le siguió. En la Puerta de Hierro, el Presidente del Comité llamó a la escolta, y acudieron a la cancela 10 ó 12 milicianos armados, que, cogidos de la mano, formaron un corro, metieron en él al General López Ochoa y al Presidente, y se los llevaron. Desde la ventana, vieron cómo se los llevaban, entre los gritos de una multitud de varios centenares, que vociferaba: “¡Viva Rusia!” “¡Viva el Ejército Rojo!” “¡Mueran los traidores!” Perdió de vista aquella multitud y no había pasado un cuarto de hora cuando oyó tres descargas y numerosos disparos sueltos. Aquella misma tarde supo por un sanitario del Hospital que en cuanto sacaron al General del recinto del Hospital, le pusieron contra la tapia, dispuestos a fusilarle, y como López Ochoa dijese: “Aquí vais a meter los tiros en
(FOLIO 203)
el Hospital y a matar a alguno del mismo”, el Presidente del Comité dispuso que lo llevaran a un altozano, distante como unos 300 metros y contra él lo mataron, con las descargas que el declarante había oído. El mismo sanitario le refirió que una vez que la chusma se alejó un miliciano se llegó al cadáver y lo decapitó, y clavando la cabeza en la punta de un machete, la trajo a los Barrios Bajos, hasta que al llegar a la Plaza Mayor, un Guardia de Asalto se la quitó, llevándola al Ministerio de la Gobernación [El ministro, desde el 19 de julio al 4 de septiembre, era el militar de caballería Sebastián Pozas Perea]. A principio de septiembre de 1936 supo el Comandante EMILIO ALVAR GONZÁLEZ que en Madrid habían recogido los libros de acta de Falange, en que aparecían sus firmas. Convencido por ello de que lo asesinarían, hizo testimonio [¿testamento?] y comentó con el declarante que cuando fueran a buscarle estaba decidido a no salir, pues prefería que le matasen allí mismo y luchando. El 9 de aquel septiembre, mientras comían, se presentaron para llevárselo dos individuos del Radio Comunista Nº 9 lo que no lograron, por oponerse el Oficial del barrio que lo era el Alférez del 2º Regimiento de Ferrocarriles, Casimiro González Calatrava (oyó decir que posteriormente se pasó al campo Nacional). A las 17 de aquella tarde, el Capitán de la Escala de Reserva cuyo nombre ignora, que estaba de jefe de servicio aquel día, estuvo hablando media hora con el Comandante Alvargonzález y le convenció que debía acceder al traslado pretendido por aquellos comunistas y presentarse a la Justicia popular que era muy sana y seguidamente aquellos dos comunistas le condujeron al Sanatorio de Francisco Rojas, en el Paseo de Luchana. Sabe que allí permaneció cuatro días, pasados los cuales desapareció.
El declarante siguió en el Hospital de Carabanchel hasta que el cuatro de noviembre de 1936 fue trasladado a la Cárcel Modelo, y de ésta el 17 del mismo noviembre a la Prisión de Porlier, donde estuvo hasta el 9 de julio de 1937 que le condujeron al Hospital Prisión.
Mientras permaneció en la Prisión Porlier, hicieron varias sacas de presos para asesinarlos. Al declarante le eligió una vez para ir a la muerte en una de aquellas expediciones, el Oficial de prisiones apellidado Menéndez.
Las sacas de presos en Porlier, las dirigía un individuo llamado Lázaro (era vendedor de caramelos; está preso en Valencia), que era Presidente del “Comité de Responsables”. Había uno de estos “Responsables” para cada galería de la prisión.
El declarante manifiesta que una columna roja, en la que iban Guardias de Asalto, hizo prisioneros a los Jefes y Oficiales del Regimiento de Artillería de Guarnición de Vicálvaro, explicándose con esto que fueran sargentos los que mandaran las baterías que dispararon sobre el Campamento de Carabanchel.
Ratifícase, previa lectura, y firma S.S. Doy fe.
Y para que conste y cumpliendo lo ordenado expido el presente testimonio escrito en unos pliegos de papel de oficio Nºs. 7,165,943 y L. 9,641,435, que firmo, sello y rubrico en Madrid 25 de Mayo de 1939.
EL SECRETARIO
(Rúbrica y escrito a mano el número: 2.299)
Según esta web, el asesinato tuvo lugar en el cerro Almodóvar, Vallecas. Pero ese cerro dista del hospital más de 10 km en línea recta, y más de 16 por carretera: Ver web.
El lugar del crimen es, más probablemente, el actual helipuerto del Hospital Gómez Ulla.El 28 de agosto de 1976, F. García Pavón publicaba en ABC un artículo -titulado “Por cuatro milímetros”, según el cual Deleito (cuya muerte sitúa erróneamente a la vez que la de López Ochoa) habría sido quien permitió en 1907 que Franco entrara en la Academia de Infantería, a pesar de no tener la talla mínima:
“Según los datos que me ofreció amablemente el profesor de Derecho, don Nicolás González-Deleito y Domingo, el entonces jovencísimo ferrolano Francisco Franco Bahamonde, se presentó a aquella convocatoria de la Academia toledana. El tribunal para juzgar la aptitud física de los pretendientes estaba compuesto por los médicos de la Academia: don Juan Benedid Borao y don Federico González Deleito, junto al médico de la Fábrica de Armas de Toledo, don Venancio Plaza Marcos.
De acuerdo con la reglamentación entonces seguida, el aspirante Francisco Franco no podía pasar el “examen físico”. “No daba la talla”, por tres o cuatro milímetros.
A la hora de fallar, los miembros del Tribunal Médico Militar discutieron, y al fin, prevaleció el criterio racional del entonces capitán y doctor en medicina don Federico González Deleito, de que un adolescente, que todavía no había cumplido los quince años, podía crecer hasta los veinte. (El doctor González Deleito, por lo general muy “ordenancista y reglamentarista”, adoptó esta actitud flexible, y convenció a sus colegas… No en balde había estado en Alemania, patrocinado por el Gobierno, donde realizó estudios sobre el crecimiento.)
El 18 de julio de 1936, don Federico González Deleito es coronel-médico y director del Hospital Militar de Carabanchel. Y a su cargo, en calidad de procesado por los excesos en la represión de la “Revolución de Asturias”, el general don Eduardo López de Ochoa y Portuondo, designado por el Gobierno Lerroux para el mando supremo de las fuerzas encargadas de sofocar aquella rebelión de octubre de 1934.
El 14 de agosto de 1936, los grupos extremistas e incontrolados, matan violentamente al general López de Ochoa… y al coronel-director del Hospital, González Deleito, que había tratado de salvar a su paciente por todos los medios.”
Origen: Así mataron al general López Ochoa – Limpia por dentro


----------



## I. de A. (9 Oct 2019)

*Desbrozando a Ángel Viñas & Cía: un tratado de malas maneras – Moisés Domínguez*
*Los autores de El primer asesinato de Franco se inventan una historia con una terminología zafia y guerracivilista.*
Moisés Domínguez
2018-02-27


Franco en medio y Balmes a la derecha | Archivo

No me he reído tanto con un libro de Historia desde que leí _La Guerra de Andrés_ (Francisco Moreno, 2006). Recomiendo fervorosamente la lectura de este último libreto. Estoy seguro de que lo disfrutarán. Supera con mucho en gracia e ironía a la ‘novela’ que se han marcado entre el economista Ángel Viñas, el piloto jubilado de Iberia, procedente de mecánico de vuelo, Cecilio Yusta Viñas, y el patólogo y adalid de la memoria histórica en Segovia, Miguel Ull Laita. Y sobre todo es más ligero y barato.

El general Amado Balmes Alonso

La publicación de los tres autores lleva el título rimbombante de _Elprimer asesinato de Franco: La muerte del general Balmes y el inicio de la sublevación _(Crítica, 2018).

El grueso volumen (600 páginas) se puso a la venta el pasado enero. La propaganda para colocarlo en el mercado ha sido espectacular. Lo están presentando como la obra definitiva que no es, ni mucho menos. Pero ahora no voy a entrar en analizar en detalle las muchas inexactitudes, deformaciones y hasta falsedades que contiene. Tan sólo anoto que los autores se inventan una historia y le dan vida como si hubiese ocurrido de verdad. Luego, a base de repetirlo en la prensa y en las redes sociales, hacen creer a los incautos que sucedió realmente. Es como Matrix, pero centrado en 1936 y en Canarias.

Hoy nos vamos a centrar en otra cuestión que me ha llamado la atención de _El primer asesinato de Franco_. Quienes hayan leído otros libros firmados por el Sr. Viñas —cuyo ingreso como alto funcionario en la Administración del Estado se produjo en 1968 en pleno régimen franquista— ya conocen el trato que da a sus enemigos, que no adversarios. Les aseguro que en mi vida he leído un texto con pretensiones académicas, con tal cantidad de descalificaciones, menoscabo a la dignidad, falta de respeto, términos despectivos, vilipendios, insultos, y ofensas gratuitas que el libro que comentamos.

Los autores, coresponsables del texto, no dejan títere con cabeza, pero sólo a diestra; la siniestra_,_ ni tocarla. Todos los investigadores, historiadores, políticos y/o aficionados a la Historia que no se coloquen en su bando son calificados de “profranquistas”, “neofranquistas” o “extrema derecha”, directamente.
No tienen empacho en reconocer que, a diferencia de otros autores, ellos no son neutrales a la hora de investigar ni escribir. En un ejercicio de sinceridad, se permiten declarar que “a veces conviene especular. Nosotros lo hacemos —¡Ojo al dato, como diría José Mª García—pero siempre sobre una base” (p. 316). Este es el método con el que se ha elaborado _El primer asesinato de Franco_“.

En otro pasaje (ps. 64 y 65) declaran sus verdaderas intenciones, llegando, incluso, a adjetivarse a sí mismos: “Creemos que hasta el historiador antifranquista más fiero podrá pensar que la improvisación nunca estuvo a la orden del día de un tipo —se refieren al general Franco—- precavido, cauteloso, desconfiado y atento a su intereses”.

Sin más preámbulo, veamos cómo califican a los personajes, historiadores, libros y documentos que pasan por su obra y que no se acomodan a sus prejuicios o no son de su agrado por lo que revelan. Es necesario decir que, a veces, estos autores utilizan subterfugios y elipsis para no mencionar al personaje blanco de su enfado. La transcripción que hacemos es literal:

Joaquín Arrarás (periodista, editor e historiador): “Fabulador”, “tergiversador”, “embustero”, “mentiroso”, “premio Nobel de la distorsión y tergiversación”, “un pelota del Caudillo”, “un pelota de Franco”, “escribió los cuentos de _Las mil y una noches_“, “grosero periodista a sueldo”.

Antonio Bolín (abogado y periodista): “Imaginativo”, autor de “una sarta de mentiras”, “distorsionador”, “fabulador”, “publicó sus falaces memorias en pleno dislate y desconexión con la realidad”, les “dan risa” las conversaciones que mantuvo con Franco.

José Antonio Vaca de Osma (abogado, diplomático e historiador): Es un “babeador”, “un fantasioso”, “estúpido”, “no hay que tomarlo en serio”, “no podemos aceptar mucho de lo que escribió”, “brujuleaba”, “no se fía ni un pelo”.
Alfredo Kindelán (militar): “De sus memorias uno no puede fiarse”_._
José Calvo Sotelo: Representaba a la “extrema derecha”.
Felipe Bertrán Güell (político e industrial): “Turiferario”.
Rafael Casas de la Vega (militar e historiador): “Tergiversador”.
Manuel León Rodríguez (militar): “Su vida no hubiera valido un ochavo”.
Esteban Carvallo de Cora (militar español): “En su pelotera obra”, “babosas alabanzas” _—_a Francisco Franco_—._

Francisco Franco Salgado-Araújo(militar): “Mentiroso”, “sus memorias sesgadas”, “escribió creativamente”, “en una de sus frecuentes distorsiones o mentirijillas”, “se inventó otros encuentros frecuentes entre Franco y Balmes”, “se calló como un muerto”.
José Mª Gil Robles (político): Con él tiene un poco más de misericordia. No lo considera “tan lelo”, tan sólo un mentiroso que “mintió con frecuencia”.
Juan de la Cierva (inventor del autogiro): Lo encuadra con un grupo derechista, cuando no lo califica como “filofascista furibundo”.
Stanley Payne (historiador e hispanista) y Jesús Palacios (historiador): “El tratamiento que los biógrafos de Franco, a saber Payne/Palacios, dan al origen de la operación es de auténtica risa. Con perdón”. Payne y Palacios son simplemente “gente que circula por ahí”. “Payne ha emborronado centenares de páginas sin grandes descubrimientos, para argumentar tal mentira podrida (perdón queremos decir falacia)”. “La obra de Payne/Palacios sobre Franco no se basa en absolutamente ninguna evidencia de archivo. Es, con perdón, un mero refrito a pesar del bombo que se le ha dado”. “Payne se dedica únicamente a _copy and paste_“.
Nicolás Salas Larrazábal (historiador): _“_Nadie puede tomarlo en serio, su obra es un panfleto, montaje fruto de corta y pega”.
Cecil Bebb (piloto del _Dragon Rapide_): Sus declaraciones “no valen un chavo”.
Gonzalo Queipo de Llano: “Un auténtico criminal a gran escala”.
Emilio Mola: “Un terrorista sin fisuras”, “terrorista general”_._
Luis Orgaz Yoldi: Conjeturan que pudo volar a la península “en busca de una aventura galante”.
Eduardo Cañizares Navarro (militar): “Corrupto”, “pelota”, “incompetente”, “turiferario de Franco”, “delator” y “mentiroso”.
Peter Day (periodista): “No tiene ni idea”.
José Mª Pinto de la Rosa (militar): “Dormilón”; “la estupidez de Pinto de la Rosa”; lo que escribe es “un camelo”.
Lorenzo Martínez Fuset (militar): “Amiguete” de Franco_._
Rúa Figueroa (militar): “Mintió”_._
Teódulo González Peral (militar): “El Pelota”.
Juan Yagüe y Apolinar Sáenz de Buruaga (militares): “Son purasangres”_._
Víctor Zurita (periodista): Otro de los “pelotas máximos canarios”, “el máximo turiferario de los militares”, “grosero periodista a sueldo”, “historiador falaz” y “personaje chaquetero”.
Bernardo Félix Maíz (historiador): Destila “mala baba”; es un “turiferario”; su obra no les inspira “gran confianza”.
Francisco Franco Bahamonde: Hizo la “pelota” a Mussolini; “carnicero”.
Brian Crozier y Georges Hills (historiadores): “Hagiógrafos” de Franco. Son untuosos y zalameros.
Francisco Herrera Oria y Torcuato Luca de Tena (periodistas): “Escribieron versiones miríficas”_._
Fernando López-Tomasety (médico militar): “El Hospital Militar mintió. Su director, López Tomasety, debió asumir toda la responsabilidad, a no ser que obedeciera ordenes”. Es un “mentiroso”.
Rafael O´Shanahan (médico): Para salvar su reputación y responsabilidad también “mintió “y “fingió”.
José Mendoza (juez): “Muy prudentemente se había achicado”.
José López López (militar): “Alucinaba”_._
Ricardo Serrador (militar):_ “_Distorsiona los hechos”, “Impartió órdenes de cómo orientar el expediente de viudedad”.
Manuel Escudero Díez (chófer militar de Balmes): Como desmonta su teoría de la conspiración, con él son inmisericordes: “mintió”; es un “soldadito franquista”. Lo define como un borracho: “si no se le hacen ascos a la botella”, “se dio a la bebida para acortar su propia vida”.
Domingo Padrón Guarello (militar): “Amiguete y socio de la conspiración”.
José Víctor López Vergara (diputado): “Miente”.
Luís Gabarda Sitjar (militar): “Tergiversó las fechas”_._
José Nieto Ventura (militar): “Miente”.
General Amado Balmes: “Es muy campechano” y supone que no estaría un “tanto gagá”.
Ricardo de La Cierva (historiador): Es un “ingenioso”, “inventor de identidades”, “millonario”, “turiferario”, “hagiógrafo de Franco”, “no era idiota”.
Los cuatro forenses de la autopsia a Balmes (Arturo García, López-Tomasety, Sánchez Galindo y Ramírez): “Mintieron”_._
Ángel David Martín Rubio (sacerdote e historiador): “Reverendo padre de la extrema derecha”.
Miguel Platón (historiador): Supone que “no se inventa nada”, pero como buen maestro, le sugiere que “debe darse cuenta de lo absurdo del episodio”.
Luis Togores (historiador): “El último hagiógrafo del general Yagüe”.
Luis Suárez Fernández (miembro de la Real Academia de la Historia): “Un inventor de historias”_._
José Antonio Sangróniz:”Excontrabandista de postín”, “engañó a Vaca de Osma como a un chino”, “mintió como un bellaco”.
Pedro Sáinz Rodríguez: “Es el último mono”.
Pablo Hurtado Izquierdo: “Fiscal purasangre”.
Ramón Serrano Suñer: “Mentiroso”.
Álvarez Tardío y Villa García_: _“Historiadores de derechas”.
Además de las descalificaciones a los personajes mencionados, sorprenden otras expresiones, de lo más pintoresca, pero poco académicas y científicas:

“Franco no se fiaba ni de su padre”
“Hambrientos perros de la guerra” (los militares franquistas)
“Jauría de militares”
“Los documentos franquistas son “auténtica basura”
“Esta basura ha hecho escuela”
“Dejemos de lado la basura que implica este planteamiento”
“Indigencia de algunos historiadores profranquistas”
“Los más lerdos”
“Papo”
“Pamplinas”
“El descubridor de los documentos que ha hecho salivar a la derecha profranquista”
“Cantamañas”
“Cantamañas franquistas”
“No se lo cree ni él”
“Solemne paparruchada”
“Indio mohicano”
“El muerto al hoyo y el vivo al bollo”
“No hay que olvidar la pela, palabra de Evangelio”
“Franco se levanta tempranito”
“No se pasme el lector”
“Un documento que ha hecho salivar de gozo a la derecha profranquista”
“Redacción mal intencionada de la autopsia”
“(La autopsia) es un informe algo más que chapucero”
“La autopsia fue falseada”
“La autopsia fue manipulada”
“La superchería que le han vendido a la derecha profranquista”
“Jaleadores de la derecha”
“Derramando abundantes lágrimas de cocodrilo”
“Escama un pelín”
“Supercherías profranquistas”
“Ser un poco duro de mollera”
“Novela de espionaje barata”
“Feroces militares que sirvieron en Canarias”
“Como en la peli de los Hermanos Marx”
Pero ¡Oh, cielos!
“¡Milagro, milagro!”
“Pertenece al reino de la fantasía”
“Le daría un bofetón de aúpa”
“Nos hemos reído bastante”
“Regocijantes disparates”
Después de lo visto, _El primer asesinato de Franco_ no puede tomarse como un libro de Historia serio. Todas estas expresiones y toda la *terminología zafia, guerracivilista* _—_y a veces portuaria_—_ provocan el rechazo de la obra de Viñas, Yusta y Ull. Me adscribo a la reclamación del historiador Pablo Sagarra en una reseña de un ensayo que refuta las afirmaciones de Viñas sobre las armas recibidas por ambos bandos de la guerra: “Mientras Viñas no responda con fundamento, y de manera adecuada —sin insultos o descalificaciones personales—, a lo expuesto en este libro, el crédito de su obra queda en entredicho”.

A modo de epílogo, creo necesario referirme al profuso empleo de la palabra “turiferario”. En la primera acepción del diccionario de la RAE significa la persona “que alaba de forma exagerada y generalmente interesada al poderoso”; y en la segunda acepción al que “lleva el incensario”. ¿Estaremos ante el turiferario de la Comisión de la Verdad que propone Pedro Sánchez en su nueva versión de la Ley de Memoria Histórica?

Moisés Domínguez es el autor de _En busca del general Balmes.
_


----------



## I. de A. (9 Oct 2019)

*La verdad sobre el tesoro del Vita – José María Zavala*
*Dinero, joyas, lingotes y otros bienes incautados por la República desaparecieron entre acusaciones mutuas de Indalecio Prieto y la Junta de Auxilio a los exiliados*




El yate Vita trasladó las cajas y maletas de los bienes incautados, incluído un ejemplar de «El Quijote»

José María Zavala. 18 de diciembre de 2017. 03:52h

En la humilde localidad oscense de Villanueva de Sijena, de la que tanto hoy se habla a raíz de la devolución de su tesoro artístico por parte del Museo de Lleida, se perpetró un lamentable expolio al comienzo de la Guerra Civil española. A orillas del río Alcanadre, entre Sariñena y Chalamera, *el pueblo de Sijena sigue albergando hoy un antiguo monasterio, Panteón Real de Aragón, de estilo románico tardío y cisterciense.* La avanzadilla de la Columna Durruti causó allí estragos. Jesús Saba, vecino del pueblo, tenía once años cuando vio arder la virgen románica de madera, icono del monasterio, con la que los milicianos encendieron una estufa.

El lamentable episodio de Sijena trae a la memoria hoy también otro más bochornoso aún: el del tesoro del Vita. Su protagonista: Indalecio Prieto Tuero. Prieto y el mar. Curiosa vinculación la de un terrícola con el inmenso piélago. Pero hubo un barco que se cruzó en su destino. Se llamaba Vita y había pertenecido al rey Alfonso XIII con el nombre de Giralda. En su cubierta almorzó el monarca, a modo de ejemplo, con el kaiser Guillermo II en 1904. Era un yate cargado de historia, de citas importantes con jefes de Estado y otras personalidades, de momentos inolvidables en la vida de un rey. Años después, el Gobierno de Juan Negrín compró esa lujosa embarcación de 690 toneladas, dos palos y dos potentes motores, para trasladar un grandioso tesoro fuera de España. En un claro intento de guardar las apariencias ante la opinión pública, se puso el barco a nombre de un tal Marino Gamboa, ciudadano filipino y testaferro de Negrín. Como era lógico, tratándose de un súbdito estadounidense, en el Vita ondeó desde el principio el pabellón norteamericano.

*Hasta un «Quijote»*

El 1 de febrero de 1939, a las diez y media de la noche, se habían reunido por última vez en España las Cortes de la República en el castillo de San Fernando, en Figueras, plaza fuerte de la provincia de Gerona. En aquella fortaleza construida bajo el reinado del primer Borbón, Felipe V, situada a tan sólo 25 kilómetros de la frontera francesa, un Negrín con gesto cariacontecido se negaba a dar su brazo a torcer ante los 62 diputados de la Cámara que le escuchaban, pese a ser consciente de que la guerra estaba ya casi perdida.

Durante esa dramática sesión, se dispuso el traslado de cerca de 200 bultos –entre cajas y maletas– del castillo de Figueras a París; cajas y maletas repletas de joyas, valores y otros objetos procedentes de depósitos bancarios y del desvalijamiento de cajas particulares ordenado por el propio Gobierno republicano. Dinero y bienes, *en suma, que pertenecían a los ciudadanos españoles, cuyos domicilios fueron saqueados en algunos casos por los vándalos de las checas,* y que el Gobierno pretendía llevar fuera de España para «ponerlos a salvo» del enemigo. En esas cajas y maletas había oro en lingotes y acuñado, colecciones de monedas también de oro de gran valor numismático, objetos artísticos y de culto que pertenecieron al Papa Luna, el joyero de la Capilla Real, el célebre relicario del Clavo de Cristo, y hasta un extraordinario ejemplar de «El Quijote» editado en hojas de corcho.

Francisco Gordo, empleado del Banco de España de la sucursal de París, y Felipe Mesta, comisario de la Caja de Reparaciones, fueron los encargados de adquirir las 120 maletas en las que se introdujeron los 110 bultos de que constaba el cargamento del Vita, sin contar las cajas. Parte del oro pudo muy bien haber salido de las bóvedas del Banco de España, de donde se extrajeron 13.000 cajas en total, 7.900 de las cuales, según confesó luego el general soviético Alexander Orlov, encargado de su traslado a Moscú, llegaron a poder de Stalin. Las 5.100 cajas restantes se dividieron en dos expediciones más: «Una, anterior a la de Odessa –aseguraba Prieto–, que fue a Marsella, y otra, muy posterior, a Barcelona». *Pues bien: si Prieto sostenía que una parte de las reservas de oro del Banco de España fue a parar a Barcelona, y si esa «parte» pudo elevarse a cien o doscientas toneladas del noble metal, *es más que probable que al zarpar el Vita de la Ciudad Condal, cuando la guerra ya estaba perdida, llevase en sus bodegas parte de tan precioso cargamento. De lo contrario, sería difícil entender cómo sólo con unas cuantas «joyas y bisutería», como aseguraba Prieto que transportaba el barco, pudiese llegar para tanto.
El Vita fue puesto por su propietario filipino a disposición del Servicio de Evacuación de los Republicanos Españoles (SERE), fundado en abril por el Gobierno de Negrín. Desde sus oficinas de la Rue Saint-Lazare, el SERE distribuía a los refugiados españoles por América, la mayoría de los cuales llegaban a México, donde eran atendidos por una comisión presidida por el ex rector de la Universidad de Valencia, José Puche.

*Las ideas de Negrín*

En las bodegas del barco se cargó, primero en El Havre y luego en Ruán, el tesoro procedente del castillo de Figueras. A bordo viajaban siete marineros nacionalistas vascos a las órdenes del capitán José Ordorica, que había sido contratado ya de palabra el año anterior por Marino Gamboa, quien luego cedió el contrato al Gobierno de Negrín.

En El Havre (Francia) subió al Vita José María Martínez Sabater, ex funcionario de Hacienda y portador de la documentación e inventario del cargamento; Enrique Puente, encargado de custodiar el tesoro en calidad de teniente coronel de carabineros, lo hizo en Ruán (Francia). Junto a Puente, viajaban varios subordinados como S. Arévalo, M. García, Alcañiz y F. Hernández. El administrador de la nave era Mariano Manresa, ex capitán del Trasmontana, que intervino en su adquisición. Acompañaba a éste su hermano Antonio, que viajaba como auxiliar administrativo o primer sobrecargo. Ambos comulgaban con las ideas políticas de Negrín. Los tripulantes pusieron rumbo a Veracruz, a cuyo puerto arribaron el 23 de marzo de 1939. Negrín había dispuesto que fuese el capitán Ordorica quien entregase personalmente el tesoro al doctor Puche. Sin embargo, puesto al habla con tierra, Ordorica confirmó que el representante del jefe del Gobierno no había acudido a la cita.

*Destino fundición*

La situación entrañaba un serio peligro: ¿qué hacía si no un yate de lujo frente a las costas mexicanas sin atracar en el puerto y enarbolando la bandera norteamericana, cuando ninguno de sus tripulantes tenía esa nacionalidad? El imprevisto podía originar un conflicto entre la administración estadounidense y la mexicana si ésta no actuaba con diligencia, como así sucedió. El cónsul de Estados Unidos ordenó el desalojo del barco, mientras el jefe de la Aduana subía a bordo para inspeccionar sin éxito la carga, dado que Ordorica estaba en tierra y su camarote cerrado. Fue entonces cuando irrumpió en escena la oronda figura de Prieto, quien se apoderó finalmente del tesoro. *¿Qué fue de todas esas riquezas? ¿A dónde fue a parar el relicario del Clavo de Cristo? ¿Y el joyero de la Capilla Real? ¿Qué sucedió con el célebre Manto de las 50.000 perlas robado de la Catedral de Toledo? ¿Y cuál fue el destino de las valiosas colecciones de relojes…?*

Es probable que una gestión irresponsable convirtiera en lingotes de oro o plata esas piezas únicas. Un informe del Banco de México confirmaba ese aciago presentimiento. La conclusión era abrumadora: entre enero y mayo de 1940, la Junta de Auxilio a los Republicanos Españoles (JARE) de Prieto envió al Banco de México un fabuloso cargamento de oro fino para que procediera a fundirlo. Todo apunta a que fue un crimen contra el patrimonio histórico y artístico de España; un verdadero expolio de la propiedad privada de millares de españoles. Prieto era el único amo del tesoro del Vita. Cuando le convenía justificarse, alegaba que su actuación obedecía a indicaciones de la Diputación Permanente y de la JARE de París. Pero en la capital francesa aseguraban, en cambio, que era él quien mandaba desde México.

Una cosa, sin duda, era lo que Prieto decía: «Se giraban a la Junta, que funcionaba en París, cantidades muy considerables para auxiliar a los miles de refugiados españoles»; y otra muy distinta la realidad que reflejaba el primer balance de la JARE, cerrado el 30 de septiembre de 1939, según el cual casi el 40 por ciento del dinero gastado en sólo dos meses (1.484.250 francos) fue absorbido por la Diputación Permanente de las Cortes y se empleó en atenciones a los consejeros y funcionarios, mientras que otros 1.638.000 francos fueron a parar a la Generalitat catalana. Los refugiados por los que Prieto tanto intercedía únicamente recibieron 300.000 francos en fruta. El resto del presupuesto eran partidas administrativas y algunas ridículas subvenciones.

Muchos asilados vivían así miserablemente en los quince campos de concentración instalados en Francia y en los cuatro de Marruecos. Demasiados recluidos en estos campos fueron destinados a las Compañías de Trabajo y no recibieron ni un solo franco del SERE o la JARE. Al mando de oficiales franceses, su situación era precaria: realizaban penosos trabajos de fortificaciones y carreteras por los que tan sólo cobraban como soldada oficial cincuenta céntimos de franco diarios, aparte de la manutención y del alojamiento en barracones. Un tesoro despilfarrado a manos llenas.
Origen: La verdad sobre el tesoro del Vita


----------



## I. de A. (9 Oct 2019)

*Guerra en Madrid: **Spartacus: **una checa para guardias civiles en la calle Santa Engracia*

Guardias civiles detenidos por milicianos en la guerra

Una de las mayores desgracias de la Guerra Civil en Madrid fueron los asesinatos indiscriminados de cientos de personas contrarias a la forma de pensar del Frente Popular. La fuerte influencia soviética del Gobierno de la República propició la proliferación, sobre todo durante los seis primeros meses de conflicto, de varias organizaciones criminales que con el objetivo de limpiar la retaguardia republicana de “enemigos”, acabaron con la vida de un número elevadísimo de hombres y mujeres.

Las checas se convirtieron desde agosto de 1936 en temibles centros de detención controlados por los partidos políticos y sindicatos. Las torturas, asesinatos y vejaciones se convirtieron en algo habitual en estos centros durante los seis primeros meses de guerra. Algunas de estas checas pasaron a la historia por sus sangrientos crímenes, otras, apenas han sido investigadas. El presente estudio nos va a llevar a conocer la checa Spartacus, una de las peores cárceles extraoficiales de la República en la que se intentó hacer una limpieza a fondo del cuerpo de la Guardia Civil. 

La checa anarquista Spartacus se estableció en los primeros días de la sublevación en el Convento de las Salesas Reales situado en el número 18 de la calle Santa Engracia, muy cerca de la Glorieta de Alonso Mártínez. Este lugar fue donado a esta orden religiosa por el Marqués de Cubas después de que su antiguo convento fuera convertido en Palacio de Justicia.


Lugar en el que estaba situada la checa Spartacus

El inicio de la Guerra Civil en Madrid propició que el convento fuera incautado por parte de la CNT-FAI con la finalidad de que fuese la sede de una Columna Anarquista. Sin embargo, la Iglesia, los claustros y jardines de las Salesas Reales de Chamberí también se convirtieron en la sede del Comité Central que se iba a encargar de depurar el cuerpo de la Guardia Civil para su transformación en la Guardia Nacional Republicana. Pese a permanecer leal al Gobierno, la Benemérita generaba muchas desconfianzas en el Frente Popular; por eso, se tomó la decisión de disolver este cuerpo de seguridad durante los primeros compases de la contienda.

El Comité Central depurador estaba formado por guardias civiles (suboficiales, clases y tropa) y por elementos de los distintos partidos políticos con una preeminencia de la CNT, dado que el presidente y más activo protagonista fue el anarquista José Luzón Morales.

Este comité depurador utilizó las dependencias religiosas de las Salesas Reales como centro de detención o checa. Allí se aglutinó a un gran número de guardias civiles desafectos al régimen republicano según los responsables del citado comité. El antiguo agente del benemérito cuerpo Ambrosio Pasero Gómez, ascendido a alférez a poco de comenzar la guerra, estaba al frente de esta checa que muy pronto se convertiría en una de las más temidas de Madrid.

A través del Comité Central y a propuesta de los comités de las diferentes unidades militares, se decidía qué guardias civiles eran afectos al régimen republicano o por el contrario se mostraban disconformes con el Frente Popular. Todos aquellos guardias que eran declarados “desafectos” pasaban sin más dilación por la checa Spartacus.


Imagen actual de lo que fue la checa Spartacus

En la Guardia Civil, como en otros Cuerpos del Ejército, la oficialidad esencialmente agrupada en los empleos de Teniente, Capitán y Comandante, eran muy proclives al Alzamiento; de hecho muchos de estos Oficiales se habían afiliados a Falange y a la Unión Militar Española (UME) e incluso habían preparados planes para tomar diversos edificios oficiales como el Palacio Nacional, lugar de residencia del Presidente de la República, cuando se iniciara la rebelión. Más aún, algunos meses antes de julio del 1936 se habían detectado en Madrid un almacén con gran cantidad de uniformes de guardias civiles y armamento para ser utilizados el 18 de julio de 1936.

Muchos de los lectores se preguntarán qué parámetros seguían los miembros del comité depurador de la Guardia Civil para encerrar a los agentes en la checa Spartacus. La respuesta es bien sencilla. El traslado a este centro de detención se podía deber a la negativa de los agentes a enrolarse en las columnas que combatían en el frente o bien como consecuencia de las declaraciones y denuncias de sus propios compañeros.

Es triste pero una gran parte de los guardias civiles que murieron tanto durante el período bélico como después de la guerra, lo hicieron como consecuencias de las denuncias de los propios compañeros, atentando de esta manera contra el espíritu que debía anidar entre los miembros del Instituto Armado, representado en su Cartilla fundacional redactada por la Inspección General del Arma, siendo su Director el Duque de Ahumada: “15._ Ha de procurar juntarse generalmente con sus compañeros, para fomentar la estrecha amistad y unión, que debe haber entre los individuos del arma;…”_


Esquela ABC 1939 recordando a los guardias asesinados

Los guardias civiles encerrados en este checa vivían en unas condiciones pésimas. El hacinamiento en las celdas y la falta de alimentos mermaban las fuerzas de los agentes presos que debían ser alimentados por sus propios familiares. El 20 de noviembre de 1936, curiosamente el mismo día en el que Durruti perdía la vida, las mujeres e hijos de los guardias se encontraron con una trágica noticia: los carceleros les notificaron que de la noche a la mañana los “desafectos” habían sido trasladados a Guadalajara o Levante. Pronto se enterarían que en la noche del 19 de noviembre habían sido asesinados más de 50 de los recluidos entre jefes, oficiales, suboficiales y clases de tropa en las tapias del Cementerio Este.

¿En qué contexto se entiende esta matanza de guardias civiles?, ¿cómo una checa esencialmente dedicada a mantener retenidos a unos guardias sobre los que se investigaba su afección al régimen, pudo aprobar un fusilamiento como este? La respuesta todavía no la sabemos con certeza casi 80 años después. Aunque antes de este 19 de noviembre se produjeron asesinatos a pequeña escala llevados a cabo por personas de Spartacus, nunca antes se había producido un asesinato tan masivo de agentes de la Benemérita.

Son varias las hipótesis que se manejan y todas ellas con grandes visos de verosimilitud. En este sentido, las declaraciones del guardia civil Severiano Sanz Zamarro, el único guardia de la expedición que se fugó de las camionetas que lo trasladaban la noche del 19, y la declaración de los familiares de estos guardias en la Causa General pueden proporcionarnos algo de luz en este estudio.

El más caracterizado de los 52 guardias civiles asesinados fue el Teniente Coronel ROYO SALSAMENDI Jefe de la Comandancia de la Guardia Civil de Madrid con sede en la calle García de Paredes. A él le fue encargada la formación de una Columna de guardias que bajo las órdenes del Coronel Asensio ocupó una parte del frente de Guadarrama. Durante los combates con los franquistas, un buen número de comandantes, oficiales, suboficiales y agentes se pasaron a la zona nacional por lo que el Teniente Coronel Royo fue bastante cuestionado. Sus superiores lo retiraron inmediatamente del frente durante el mes de agosto de 1936 siendo posteriormente detenido en su domicilio de Madrid. Su asesinato en la expedición del 19 de noviembre junto a la de otros oficiales que formaron su columna pueden estar muy relacionados con los episodios de Guadarrama.


Un guardia civil leal a la República

Otros de los motivos que se argumentan y así lo expresan las respectivas familias de tres oficiales asesinados fue la negativa de apoyar a las milicias vascas en el frente del País Vasco. La familia del Teniente Coronel Jefe del Paque Móvil José Velázquez Guerra afirmaba que tanto muchos oficiales fueron encerrados en la checa de Spartacus por su negativa a marchar con el Comandante Antonio Naranjo Limón y el Capitán Germán Ollero Morente a combatir junto a los batallones de milicias vascas en el frente de Euskadi. Estos dos oficiales tuvieron una actitud muy influyente en el Comité Depurador y fueron calificados después de la Guerra Civil como personas “extremadamente marxistas”.

Algunos historiadores han alegado que este asesinato en masa de guardias civiles fue una consecuencia de la muerte de Durruti en Madrid. Sin embargo, para nosotros esta teoría carece de fundamento. Efectivamente Durruti fue herido el 19 de noviembre de 1936 y murió el 20 de noviembre (la misma fecha que José Antonio Primo de Rivera) pero la decisión sobre la masacre estaba ya tomada. El día 18 de noviembre, en un escrito del Comité Central de la Comisión Depuradora de la GNR, José Luzón adjunta una relación de detenidos en el Cuartel de Santa Engracia, que serían evacuados a Guadalajara; dicho escrito iba dirigido al Camarada Jefe del Cuartel de Santa Engracia, Alférez Pasero. Por lo tanto, el día antes de que hirieran a Durruti, los responsables de la CNT-FAI ya tenían previsto realizar una ‘saca’ de presos muy parecida a las que se estaban llevando a cabo en Paracuellos de Jarama.

Otro de los motivos que pudieron tener que ver con el asesinato masivo de los presos de Spartacus y posiblemente una de las teorías más acertadas estaba relacionada con los ataques franquistas en Madrid. Los guardianes de la presión confirmaron al Comité Depurador que cada vez que se producía un bombardeo nacional sobre Madrid, era celebrado con alegría por los guardias civiles recluidos en la prisión de Santa Engracia.


Monolito en el cementerio de Vicálvaro que recuerda a los
guardias civiles asesinados durante la Guerra Civil

El día 19 de noviembre a las 23:00 horas, se presentó en Spartacus el Comandante honorario de la GNR y presidente del Comité Central José Luzón Morales acompañado de varios milicianos del Cine Europa de la CNT. Todos ellos pidieron al jefe de la checa (Ambrosio Pasero) que entregara a los guardias civiles que le habían indicado en el escrito fechado el día anterior. Acto seguido, los milicianos ataron las manos de los guardias civiles con una cuerda subiéndolos a tres camionetas que se encontraban estacionadas justo en la puerta del convento d Santa Engracia. Luzón recomendó a los guardianes que dijeran a los familiares de los guardias que iban a ser trasladados a Guadalajara hasta que cesara la ofensiva franquista en Madrid. Todos los objetos personales de los detenidos se quedaron en la checa. La ejecución masiva tuvo lugar en el cementerio de Vicálvaro entre la 01:00 y las 02:00 de la madrugada.

En junio de 1939, terminada la guerra, el sepulturero del cementerio de Vicálvaro declararía en la Causa General que había dado sepultura el día 22 de noviembre de 1936 a 38 guardias civiles los cuales fueron enterrados en dos grandes fosas comunes, a excepción de tres de ellos que reconocidos por sus familiares se les dio tierra en sepultura individual. El resto de cadáveres, no identificados, fueron inscritos en el Registro Civil como personas desconocidas y llevado como datos el número de la fotografía que se les sacaba en el depósito judicial del pueblo. Hoy en día en el interior del camposanto, rodeado de grandes edificios de viviendas, un monolito recuerda junto a otros nombres, los de gran parte de estos 52 guardias civiles vilmente asesinados en las tapias del Cementerio del Este.

Fuentes consultadas:

– Causa General
– El terror rojo, JULIOS RUIZ, Ed Espasa
– Las checas del terror, CÉSAR ALCALÁ, Ed Libros Libres
– Los rojos de la Guardia Civil, JOSÉ LUIS CERVERO, Ed La esfera de los libros
Origen: Guerra en Madrid: Spartacus: una checa para guardias civiles en la calle Santa Engracia


----------



## I. de A. (9 Oct 2019)

*Guerra en Madrid: Alcobendas en la Guerra Civil: escenario de ‘paseos’ y ejecuciones injustificadas*


Imagen antigua de Alcobendas / No se puede precisar la fecha
El término municipal de Alcobendas vivió una auténtica pesadilla durante la Guerra Civil Española, especialmente durante el primer año de contienda. Los descampados y carreteras aledañas a esta localidad al norte de Madrid fueron testigo de un sinfín de asesinatos, muchos de los cuáles todavía hoy no se han podido resolver. Llama la atención que a muy pocos kilómetros de Alcobendas se encuentra situado uno de los lugares de peregrinación de los nostálgicos de la Guerra Civil, el cementerio de Fuencarral donde descansan cientos de brigadistas internacionales que murieron durante el conflicto español luchando al lado de la República.

Entre julio de 1936 y marzo de 1937 aparecieron más de cincuenta cadáveres cosidos a balazos en las cunetas de las carreteras cercanas a Alcobendas. La mayoría de los asesinados procedían de otros puntos de Madrid, sin embargo, cuatro vecinos del pueblo también formaron parte de esta lista trágica de ejecuciones arbitrarias y sin juicio alguno que se llevaron a cabo.

La primera víctima mortal de la Guerra Civil que apareció en el término municipal de Alcobendas fue uno de sus sacerdotes del pueblo. El cuerpo de Andrés Rodríguez Perdiguero apareció con varios impactos de bala el 19 de agosto de 1936 en la carretera de Francia según la Causa General. Según el blog ‘Historias de las calles de Alcobendas’, Andrés había nacido en 1898 (durante la guerra tenía 38 años) en esta villa. Poco antes de ser tiroteado había desempeñado el cargo de sacristán en la preciosa iglesia mudéjar de San Pedro el Viejo, conocida por San Pedro el Real, situada en Madrid capital. Otras fuentes como el libro de César Vidal llamado ‘Paracuellos-Katyn’ indican que también había ejercido como sacristán en ‘La Paloma’. Sus restos se encuentran en el cementerio de Alcobendas enterrados en el mismo nicho que sus familiares Jerónimo, Valentina, Carmen y Manuel.

Carretera de Francia donde se encontraron muchos cadáveres

Unos días más tarde, el 1 de septiembre también aparecía asesinado José Aguado Lussón, líder de Unión Patriótica de Alcobendas y una de las personas más odiadas por los partidos izquierdistas de la localidad. Sabemos de él que era miembro de la asociación religiosa Virgen de la Paz mientras que algunas web vinculadas con la extrema izquierda califican a José Aguado como “cacique” de Alcobendas y “financiador” de la “extrema derecha” del pueblo.

Este mismo día 1 de septiembre fue linchado hasta la muerte en la Carretera de Colmenar el otro párroco de Alcobendas, Mariano Sebastián Izuel. Algunos portales de Internet dicen de él que había hecho campaña para la CEDA en las elecciones de 1934. Pocos datos sabemos más de Sebastian Izuel, tan solo podemos aportar que en el año 1910 impartía con frecuencia misas en la Parroquia de San Miguel Arcángel de Madrid aunque en 1911 ya estaba en Alcobendas. En la actualidad hay una calle que lleva su nombre.

El último vecino de Alcobendas que murió asesinado durante la Guerra Civil fue un capitán de Veterinaria del Ejército llamado Francisco Sánchez López que también estaba muy vinculado con la CEDA. Su familia había denunciado su desaparición el 6 de octubre de 1936, pero las autoridades no encontraron su cuerpo hasta nueve días más tarde. Presentaba numerosos impactos de bala. Una concurrida calle de Alcobendas lleva su nombre actualmente.

Lugar de paseos 

Como antes hemos dicho, mientras se producían estos crímenes de vecinos de la localidad, el término municipal de Alcobendas se estaba convirtiendo en uno de los escenarios favoritos en el que milicianos descontrolados llevaban a cabo sus temidos ‘paseos’. Un gran número de personas del norte de Madrid capital y de otros pueblos de la zona, acusados de ser derechistas, católicos o militares desafectos, eran trasladados en plena noche hasta la carretera de Francia, la de Chamartín o hasta La Moraleja para ser asesinados a sangre fría. Hemos tenido acceso a través de la Causa General al registro de cadáveres que fueron encontrados en este municipio durante la Guerra Civil y la lista de muertos asciende a más de cincuenta.

Relación de los cadáveres que aparecieron en Alcobendas

La mayoría de cadáveres que se recogieron en Alcobendas durante la guerra carecían de toda documentación por este motivo las autoridades judiciales no pudieron determinar la identidad de los asesinados. Los pistoleros que les habían matado a sangre fría les robaban todas sus pertenencias, haciendo imposible la identificación. En muy contadas ocasiones, los funcionarios judiciales sacaron fotografías de los asesinados que eran trasladadas hasta el depósito de cadáveres de la calle Santa Isabel de Madrid a donde solían acudir familiares de desaparecidos para buscar si entre las imágenes de los muertos estaban la de sus seres queridos.

Uno de los asesinatos más impactantes que se produjeron en Alcobendas durante la guerra fue el de Mercedes Fernández Molano, aristócrata madrileña y abuela de Margarita Gómez Acebo (Reina de Bulgaria) que con más de 65 años fue ejecutada en la Carretera de Chamartín el 18 de agosto de 1936. Su asesinato se produjo al mismo tiempo que el de la Marquesa de Cubillas, también con una edad similar a la suya.

El caso de Mercedes Fernández Molano fue espeluznante ya que también fueron asesinados su hija y su yerno (Mercedes Cejuela y Fernández Molano y Manuel Gómez Acebo y Monet) en su finca ‘La Arboleda’ de Collado Villalba en el mes de noviembre de 1936. De esta manera, Margarita Gómez Acebo se quedó sin padres y abuela en menos de dos meses.

Margarita Gómez Acebo y el Rey de Bulgaria

Otro de los crímenes que tuvieron lugar en el término municipal de Alcobendas fue el de un conocido industrial de la zona norte de Madrid llamado Juan Mao Díaz. Se produjo en el año 1937 y se trató de una terrible confusión por parte de unos milicianos y guardias de asalto que habían montado un control de carretera en las inmediaciones del pueblo. La Audiencia Territorial de Madrid fue la encargada de investigar el error de los milicianos aunque nadie pagó por ello. Antes de la contienda, este individuo ya tenía antecedentes penales por haber cometido algún tipo de robo en los ferrocarriles.

En septiembre de 1936 también se produjo un crimen que todavía hoy no se ha podido resolver. El día 12 de este mes aparecieron en la carretera de Chamartín, en los muros del Monte de la Moraleja, los cadáveres del matrimonio formado por David Torcal de la Cruz, natural de Hortaleza y Micaela Mateo Cuevas, de Alcalá de Henares. No se trataba ni de terratenientes ni de personas adineradas, todo lo contrario. Eran personas muy humildes que vivían en una pequeña choza de cañizos y adobe situada cerca del Arroyo de Valdebebas.

El desenlace de David (antiguo soldado raso de las guerras de África) y Micaela fue fatídico. Sin embargo, años anteriores ambos habían tenido que soportar una terrible tragedia: la muerte de sus dos hijos tras derrumbarse la casa en la que residían. Aquel suceso, que tuvo repercusión en la prensa de la época, tuvo lugar en 1928 y acabó con la detención (varios días) de ambos por negligencia.

Los perdedores en Alcobendas

Una vez terminada la Guerra Civil, la Causa General fue la encargada de intentar esclarecer los asesinatos que se produjeron en Alcobendas durante el conflicto. Con la colaboración del puesto de la Guardia Civil de la localidad así como de la sección de la Falange, se determinó que durante la contienda en Alcobendas había funcionado una especie de Comité de Investigación e Incautación. El máximo responsable del comité era el socialista Manuel García Moreno, que también estaba vinculado con la UGT. También formaban parte del mismo Alejandro de las Heras y Delfín Homobono René y los miembros de la CNT Ángel García Moreno y Manuel Mas Guadalix.

Publicación en el Boletin Oficial

Aunque los informes sobre los miembros de este comité no fueron excesivamente negativos (no se les acusó directamente de los asesinatos de los vecinos de Alcobendas), sí que se afirmaba que gracias a ellos se produjeron las detenciones. . García Moreno fue detenido tras la guerra y encarcelado en la prisión de Colmenar Viejo hasta el año 1946.

Sobre Delfin Homobono René tan solo tenemos a nuestra disposición una notificación publicada en el Boletín Oficial de la Provincia de Madrid (5 de mayo de 1941) en la que se decía que este año estaba en paradero desconocido tenía que presentarse ante el Juzgado Militar de Colmenar Viejo para notificarle su procesamiento y obtener de él su declaración indagatoria. En esta notificación se decía que Delfín, vecino de Alcobendas, prestó “servicios como motorista con los rojos”.

 
Fuentes consultadas:

– Causa General
– Hemeroteca Nacional
– Hemeroteca Comunidad de Madrid
– Boletín Oficial de la Comunidad de Madrid
– Kaos en la Red (Web)
– Historia de las Calles de Alcobendas (blog)
Origen: Guerra en Madrid: Alcobendas en la Guerra Civil: escenario de ‘paseos’ y ejecuciones injustificadas


----------



## Incorrezto (10 Oct 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> José Aguado como “cacique” de Alcobendas y “financiador” de la “extrema derecha” del pueblo.



pero no estaba metido en la gurtell

esta es la eterna candidata a alcaldesa de alcobendas.

para sustituirla la dieron la patada hacia arriba, al parlamento europeo.

todo sueldos publicos

La Fiscalía atribuye a Pepa Aguado un "papel trascendental" en la Gürtel


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Oct 2019)

En octubre de 1936 llega a Madrid el BATALLÓN LEONES ROJOS, este batallón está compuesto únicamente por milicianos de distintas barriadas de la ciudad de Alicante.Su grueso estaba formado por agricultores y pescadores.
Llegaron prácticamente sin uniformes ni armamento, tan solo algunos portaban escopetas de caza,algunos uniformados con monos de trabajo,la mayoria con su ropa de civil.
Los dependientes de los comercios madrileños serian los encargados de financiar los uniformes y equiparlos para partir al frente.
A principio de Noviembre son armados apresuradamente apenas sin haber recibido instruccion
Son enviados a las defensas situadas en la Casa de Campo donde 2 batallones que defienden este sector estan siendo destrozado por el ejercito marroqui de Fanco.
Tas haber resistido en Madid,el batallon se gana su fama por su coraje. Se forman varios destacamentos del batallon y combatirán en otros frentes como Guadalajara, otro destacamento el sector Usera-Villaverde y el grueso del batallon defendera Madrid.Tanto debio de crecer su fama, que hasta el ejercito de franco nombra al batallon como batallon LEONES ALICANTINOS.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Oct 2019)

*EL FRANQUISMO Y LA ACADEMIA*
*El sabio, el tuerto y la esposa del diablo*
Suele decirse que el grito de “Muera la inteligencia” lanzado por Millán Astray contra Unamuno en Salamanca fue un exabrupto o una irreflexiva salida de tono. Más bien resultó ser el anuncio de un programa de depuración
MIGUEL DE LUCAS

El viejo estaba allí. Y habló. Vaya, ya lo creo que habló. Dijo lo que nadie más se atrevió a decir. Y lo dijo bien. Entre el público estaba el tuerto, a quien además le faltaba un brazo. Echaba chispas, el tuerto. Dicen que ese día gritaba mucho. Daba golpes y gruñía como una mala bestia. Se lo llevaban los demonios escuchando al viejo. Había un obispo catalán, el primero que escribió que todo aquello era una Cruzada, que la Ciudad de Dios combatía a la Ciudad del Diablo. Pero allí estaba la esposa del diablo. La llamaban la Alta Dama o la Alta Señora. Al final el viejo tuvo que agarrarse del brazo de la Señora para que no lo linchasen allí mismo. Su marido, en cambio, no tendría tanta clemencia. Pero ya llegaremos a eso.

Conocemos a los personajes. Conocemos los hechos. Sabemos cómo empieza y cómo termina esta historia. El viejo (o el sabio) se llamaba Miguel de Unamuno. Era rector perpetuo de la Universidad de Salamanca, pero el título solo le iba a durar unas semanas. El tuerto (o el manco) era José Millán-Astray y Terreros. Todavía hoy muchos lo conocen por ser el fundador de la legión. Muy pocos, en cambio, saben que también fue el fundador de Radio Nacional de España. La mujer es María del Carmen Polo y Martínez-Valdés, aunque ese nombre a esas alturas nos dice muy poco. Durante los cuarenta años que siguen será conocida como Carmen Polo de Franco. O “la collares”. O, sencillamente, la Señora.

Se ha escrito mucho sobre aquella mañana del día de la Hispanidad (todavía Día de la Raza). Es una de esas leyendas de la Guerra Civil que se han contado tantas veces que casi han perdido su significado. Aunque quizás por ello mismo convenga recordarla.

12 de octubre de 1936. La Guerra Civil apenas cumple su cuarto mes. Las tropas sublevadas contra el Gobierno de la República avanzan rápido. Unas semanas antes, el 28 de septiembre, el general africanista Francisco Franco ha sido nombrado en Salamanca Jefe de los ejércitos “Generalísimo”. A partir de esa fecha la ciudad será sede de su cuartel general, la primera capital (más tarde lo será Burgos) del bando fascista. La celebración del descubrimiento de América, Fiesta de la Raza, ha de ser por tanto por todo lo alto. Salamanca ya ha dejado de ser la primera universidad del país, pero todavía mantiene un prestigio y una influencia determinantes, en gran medida debido precisamente a la figura de Unamuno. Sin caer en la exageración, el viejo es con diferencia el intelectual más respetado en España. Anda por los setenta y dos años y ha visto ya varios cambios de régimen. El sabio ha vivido las guerras carlistas. Tres veces ha sido rector de la Universidad de Salamanca y en dos ocasiones ha sido destituido por razones políticas. Pronto va a sumar la tercera. Resumiendo mucho: le gustaba meterse en líos. Sin importarle el color del gobierno, siempre ha sido incómodo para el poder. Ha conocido el destierro por injurias al rey Alfonso XIII y por insultar a Primo de Rivera (“fantoche real y peliculero tragicómico”). También ha contribuido como pocos a la caída de la monarquía, hasta el punto de proclamar desde el balcón del Ayuntamiento la llegada de la República el 14 de abril de 1931. Comenzaba, según sus palabras, “una nueva era y termina una dinastía que nos ha empobrecido, envilecido y entontecido”.

Desde aquel día ha llovido mucho. El sabio no oculta ahora su decepción por la marcha de la República ni su desprecio visceral hacia el presidente Azaña (“Cuidado con Azaña, es un escritor sin lectores y será capaz de hacer una revolución para tenerlos”). Y sí, Unamuno se contradecía a sí mismo unas nueve veces al día y rara vez se casaba con nadie. Hasta ese momento, no obstante, Franco y el resto de militares sublevados no pueden estar más contentos. El cerebro más reconocido del país les daba su apoyo. Con matices, claro. Unamuno siempre fue incómodo. Lo iba a demostrar una última vez, aunque a cambio descubriría que, a diferencia de lo ocurrido en los años veinte, lo que llegaba con Franco no era una segunda versión de la dictadura de Primo de Rivera. Posicionarse en su contra no se resolvía con cuatro meses de destierro en Fuerteventura.
Pasemos ahora al escenario. Paraninfo de la Universidad de Salamanca. Filas a rebosar. Se conservan las imágenes de ese día. Falangistas, soldados, personalidades, catedráticos. Era un acto protocolario, pero importantísimo. A nadie se le escapa la necesidad de contar con el respaldo del mundo académico. Y las palabras del viejo con cara de búho contaban mucho, dentro y fuera de España.

Y sin embargo, nada va a seguir el guión previsto.
Tras la misa de rigor, llega el acto académico. Todo está preparado para el espaldarazo definitivo al alzamiento. No vamos a aburrirnos con los discursos. La secuencia sigue así. Primero le toca el turno a Unamuno. Es un saludo de cortesía. Dice que prefiere no hablar: “Me conozco cuando se me desata la lengua”. Le siguen el catedrático José María Ramos Loscertales, el dominico Vicente Beltrán de Heredia, el catedrático Francisco Maldonado de Guevara. Cierra las charlas el presidente de la comisión de Cultura y enseñanza, José María Pemán. Las dos primeras intervenciones siguen los cauces esperados. Unamuno escucha sereno la chatarrería verbal de la época: loas a España, vivas al Caudillo, denuncias del marxismo, la masonería, el judaísmo, el bolchevismo. Cuando llega el discurso de Maldonado de Guevara, los ánimos de la audiencia andan desatados. Lo que se escucha a continuación rompe incluso la escala de la estupidez. Maldonado habla de catalanes y vascos como “cánceres en el cuerpo de la nación” que “el fascismo, sanador de España, sabrá cómo exterminar, cortando en la carne viva, como un decidido cirujano libre de falsos sentimentalismos”. El público, lejos de horrorizarse, rompe en gritos. Se oyen los “vivas” de Millán Astray. Los falangistas aplauden extasiados.


Francisco Franco y Millán Astray en el acto fundacional de la Legión.

Es entonces, cuentan los testigos, cuando a Unamuno le cambia la cara. El anciano aprieta las manos. Se busca en los bolsillos. Allí encuentra una carta de Enriqueta Carbonell, esposa de Atilano Coco, pastor protestante detenido en los primeros meses de la guerra. Unamuno se había llevado la carta para entregársela a Carmen Polo y tratar de conseguir que la petición de clemencia llegue hasta Franco. Ahora, nervioso, toma el papel y garabatea en el reverso algunas anotaciones. Escribe: “Guerra incivil”. Escribe: “Catalanes y vascos”. Escribe: “Vencer y convencer”. Escribe: “Cóncavo y convexo” (esto último no lo llegó a utilizar). Cuando José María Pemán termina su discurso, el todavía rector de Salamanca se pone de pie. Las palabras que siguen varían según las fuentes. La versión que da Andrés Trapiello en _Las armas y las letras_ es, tal vez, una de las más completas. Según Trapiello, el silencio que se hizo fue profundo.

_“Estáis esperando mis palabras. Me conocéis bien y sabéis que soy incapaz de permanecer en silencio. Callar, a veces, significa mentir, porque el silencio puede interpretarse como aquiescencia. Había dicho que no quería hablar, porque me conozco; pero se me ha tirado de la lengua y debo hacerlo. Se ha hablado aquí de guerra internacional en defensa de la civilización cristiana; yo mismo lo he hecho otras veces. Pero no, la nuestra solo es una guerra incivil. Nací arrullado por una guerra civil y sé lo que digo. Vencer no es convencer y hay que convencer sobre todo, y no puede convencer el odio que no deja lugar para la compasión; el odio a la inteligencia, que es crítica y diferenciadora, inquisitiva, mas no de inquisición. Quisiera comentar el discurso (por llamarlo de alguna forma) del profesor Maldonado. Dejemos aparte el insulto personal que supone la repentina explosión de ofensas contra vascos y catalanes. El obispo, quiera o no, es catalán, nacido en Barcelona, para enseñaros la doctrina cristiana, que no queréis conocer, y yo que, como sabéis, nací en Bilbao, soy vasco y llevo toda mi vida enseñándoos la lengua española, que no sabéis. Eso sí es Imperio, el de la lengua española, y no…”_
Llega en ese momento la interrupción de Millán Astray. El tuerto se levanta. Comienza a golpear la mesa con su única mano y grita: “¿Puedo hablar? ¿Puedo hablar?”. Hecho una furia, culmina su discurso con el lema de la legión: “¡Viva la muerte!”. La audiencia jalea. Unamuno prosigue:
_“Acabo de oír el grito necrófilo y sin sentido grito de ¡Viva la muerte! Esto me suena lo mismo que ¡Muera la vida! Y yo, que me he pasado toda la vida creando paradojas que provocaron el enojo de los que no las comprendieron, he de decirles, como autoridad en la materia, que esta ridícula paradoja me parece repelente […] ¡Y otra cosa! El general Millán Astray es un inválido. No es preciso decirlo en un tono más bajo. También lo fue Cervantes. Pero los extremos no sirven como norma. Desgraciadamente hay hoy en día demasiados inválidos en España. Y pronto habrá más, si Dios no nos ayuda. Me duele pensar que el general Millán Astray pueda dictar las normas de psicología de las masas. Un inválido que carezca de la grandeza espiritual de Cervantes, que era un hombre (no un superhombre) viril y completo a pesar de sus mutilaciones, un inválido, como dije, que carezca de esa superioridad del espíritu, suele sentirse aliviado viendo cómo aumenta el número de mutilados alrededor de él.”_


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Oct 2019)

Se produce en ese instante la segunda y definitiva interrupción del legionario, quien suelta su frase: “Muera la inteligencia”. Hay quien dice que sus palabras fueron otras: “¡Mueran los intelectuales!”. O tal vez: “Si la inteligencia sirve para el mal, muera la inteligencia”. O tal vez: “¡Muera la intelectualidad traidora!”. Para algunos apólogos, la misma idea expresada de otras formas resulta de algún modo menos brutal. Al oírle Unamuno se enerva y llegan sus palabras finales, minutos antes de que el acto termine prácticamente a golpes.
_“Éste es el templo de la inteligencia, y yo soy su sumo sacerdote. Vosotros estáis profanando su sagrado recinto. Yo siempre he sido, diga lo que diga el proverbio, un profeta en mi propio país. Venceréis, pero no convenceréis. Venceréis porque tenéis sobrada fuerza bruta. Pero no convenceréis, porque convencer significa persuadir. Y para persuadir, necesitáis algo que os falta: razón y derecho en la lucha. Me parece inútil pediros que penséis en España”._
De nuevo tenemos para esto casi tantas versiones como testigos. Hay quien dice que el viejo salió casi en volandas, perseguido por los falangistas. En los últimos años, una serie de historiadores ha negado que Unamuno corriera peligro. Lo cierto, sin embargo, es que incluso una versión tan poco sospechosa de izquierdismo como la que daba el propio Millán Astray días después de lo ocurrido refleja la atmósfera reinante:
_“Al terminar, la Señora del Jefe del Estado salía sola y entonces me dirigí al señor de Unamuno y le dije: “Señor Rector: dé usted el brazo a la Señora del Jefe del Estado y acompáñela hasta la puerta a despedirla”. Él así lo hizo. Yo fui detrás. Luego supe que los estudiantes jóvenes y principalmente los falangistas, si no hubiese sido por haber ido dando el brazo a la Señora del Caudillo e ir yo detrás de ellos, quizás hubiesen tomado alguna medida violenta contra el señor Unamuno.”_
Normalmente aquí suele terminar el relato. La verdadera historia, en cualquier caso, comienza en este mismo punto. Es el fin del viejo. Esa tarde, cuando acude a su tertulia en el Casino, sus compañeros le dan la espalda y lo insultan. Un día después, 13 de octubre, el Ayuntamiento aprueba su destitución como concejal. El 14 de octubre, el claustro de la Universidad de Salamanca decide retirarle la confianza. Es el mismo claustro que en enero de ese año había propuesto a Unamuno como candidato al premio Nobel de literatura. El 18 de octubre es cesado oficialmente. En palabras de su biógrafo, Jon Juaristi, el ya ex rector se convierte en prisionero de Salamanca. No vuelve a poner un pie en la calle. “He decidido no salir ya de casa desde que me he percatado de que al pobrecito policía esclavo que me sigue –a respetable distancia– a todas partes, es para que no escape –no sé adónde- y así me retenga en este disfrazado encarcelamiento como rehén de no sé qué, ni por qué ni para qué”.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Oct 2019)

En cuestión de semanas sus amigos dejan de visitarle. Ser visto en su compañía se convierte en motivo de sospecha. Dos meses más tarde, el 31 de diciembre, día de Nochevieja, hacia las cinco de la tarde, muere en Salamanca Miguel de Unamuno y Jugo, escritor, filósofo, diputado en Cortes, rector perpetuo. Al día siguiente, primero de enero, se reúnen en un velatorio los mismos catedráticos y falangistas que lo habían defenestrado. Estos consiguen apropiarse del féretro para enterrarlo como si fuera uno de los suyos. Ese día el nieto del ex rector salía corriendo mientras gritaba a sus padres: “Se llevan al abuelo, a tirarlo al río”.
*La depuración*
Todo esto lo cuenta el historiador Jaume Claret Miranda en su libro _El atroz desmoche. La destrucción de la Universidad española por el franquismo, 1936-1945. _En realidad, el incidente de Salamanca es apenas una de las muchas cosas, ni siquiera la más grave, de las muchas que se detallan en este libro. Con una bibliografía y una documentación que solamente se puede considerar abrumadora, Claret Miranda recorre un episodio silenciado y oculto durante décadas, nunca antes contado en su totalidad. Su libro, basado en la tesis del autor, es estudio minucioso y pormenorizado, universidad por universidad, centro por centro (Salamanca, Valladolid, Zaragoza, Santiago de Compostela, Oviedo, Sevilla, Granada, Barcelona, Madrid, Valencia y Murcia), de un exterminio intelectual: el plan de liquidación de cualquier rastro de disidencia por parte del régimen de Franco.
Como escribe en su prólogo el historiador Josep Fontana, el choque entre Millán Astray y Unamuno posee un valor metafórico. “Cuando se habla del ‘¡Mueran los intelectuales!’ que José Millán Astray pronunció el 12 de octubre de 1936 en Salamanca se suelen interpretar sus palabras como el exabrupto de un militar temperamental. Lejos de ello, representaban la expresión sincera de un punto fundamental del programa de los sublevados de 1936”.
Al recordar el incidente corremos el riesgo de quedarnos con una imagen banal o caricaturizada de Millán-Astray, la de un malvado de cartón piedra, un villano de opereta que grita y bufa como un mastín enloquecido. A ello contribuyen sin duda sus discursos exaltados, su sangriento historial y su imagen poco menos que siniestra. Su biógrafo, Luis E. Togares, quien no se esfuerza demasiado en disimular la admiración que le suscita el personaje, lo describe así: “Su imagen, de uniforme, tuerto y manco, con el pecho repleto de condecoraciones, la mirada fría de su único ojo, como perdida, y la tez cetrina y cadavérica, resultaba la misma imagen de la muerte en combate, la imagen subyugante de la guerra”. No obstante, según cuenta el libro de Togares, quizás la mayor contribución de Millán Astray a la historia de España no sea ni su enfrentamiento con Unamuno ni la fundación de la Legión, sino el apoyo decidido al nombramiento de Franco como jefe de los Ejércitos. El Polifemo del Rif (según el terriblemente cursi apodo que acuñó la prensa franquista) hizo todo lo posible por promocionar a su viejo compañero de batallas en África. Como insiste Fontana, no está de más recordar que pocas semanas después del episodio en Salamanca, Franco nombró a Millán Astray jefe de la Oficina de Prensa y Propaganda, y que ya unas semanas antes el tuerto había sugerido la inserción obligatoria en todos los periódicos del lema “Una Patria, un Estado, un Caudillo”, copia casi literal del _Ein Volk, ein Reich, ein Führer_ de Hitler.
El Día de la Raza no fue la única vez que Millán Astray habló de acabar de raíz con todo rastro de disidencia. Lo haría de nuevo una semana más tarde, el 18 de octubre, escribe Jon Juaristi, durante la inauguración de un cuartel de requetés, “amenazando con fulminar a los intelectuales desafectos a la rebelión”. ¡Muera la inteligencia! no era un grito descontrolado, sino el anuncio exacto de lo que iba a suceder en los años siguientes.
En la universidad, aquello fue llamado “el atroz desmoche”. La expresión se la debemos nada menos que a Pedro Laín Entralgo, uno de aquellos falangistas arrepentidos, quien en su _Descargo de conciencia_, publicado tras la muerte de Franco (en 1976), afirma: “…se acometía la empresa de la reconstrucción intelectual de España –tan urgente, después del atroz desmoche que el exilio y la depuración habían creado en nuestros cuadros universitarios, científicos y literarios”.
¿Cuántos cerebros fueron desmochados? Poner números a la llamada depuración es tarea imposible. Según Jaume Claret, en cada territorio “la autoridad militar correspondiente, con la colaboración de fuerzas vivas, adoptaba una serie de medidas provisionales en el ámbito educativo con el objetivo de purgar a los elementos republicanos y de izquierdas y devolver el control a los elementos católicos y de derechas”. La purga alcanzaba todos los niveles. Se calcula, por ejemplo, que hacia 1937 ya eran 50.000 los maestros expedientados. Hacia marzo de 1939, el ministro franquista Sainz Rodríguez cifraba en 1.101 los docentes universitarios depurados. Son las estimaciones del régimen. Desde el otro lado, los republicanos en el exilio estimaban que cerca de un 40% del profesorado universitario se vio afectado.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Oct 2019)

En los discursos de la época, los propagandistas de Franco describen la aniquilación como un pasaje bíblico: “La espada de nuestro caudillo trazó, en un amanecer ardiente de julio, la divisoria entre dos mundos irreconciliables, entre el reinado del error y el imperio de la verdad… Y como en todo trance de creación, nuestra Patria revivió en el alumbramiento de un orden nuevo, el augusto dolor de su gloria y mística maternidad”. Dentro de la universidad, la guerra civil tuvo efectos similares a los de la bomba atómica. A la destrucción inicial habría que sumarle los daños causados por varias décadas de radiaciones. Incluso puede que algunos claustros no se hayan librado todavía hoy de la contaminación. Ello explicaría, en opinión de Josep Fontana, el –digamos– escaso interés hacia este episodio. “¿A qué puede deberse esta diferencia entre la forma en que se ha investigado la tragedia de los maestros y el silencio acerca de lo que sucedió en las universidades? La razón esencial es que la universidad franquista no se renovó después de la transición y optó, para disimularlo, por callar y esconder su pasado”.
Los claustros universitarios, explica Claret, se vieron profundamente afectados tanto por las consecuencias directas –exilio, muerte y represión del profesorado– como por las indirectas –nuevas adjudicaciones de vacantes, interferencias políticas o equilibrios entre los intereses de las familias ideológicas. Todo ello “de resultas de una política que propugnaba la necesidad de entrar a sangre y fuego, sin respeto a nada de lo preexistente”. Como bien resumía desde su exilio mexicano el médico y científico José Puche Álvarez, “lo que se perdió en la guerra no fue sólo un Gobierno, sino toda una cultura”.
*El caso de Salvador Vila Hernández*
La asepsia de las cifras no permite siquiera asomarse a la tragedia detrás de cada expediente. Los más afortunados perdían el trabajo. Otros acababan en el exilio. Demasiados, en las cárceles o ante el pelotón de fusilamiento. Para comprender la dimensión humana de la pérdida es necesario volver al terreno de las historias. Regresemos por tanto al 12 de octubre de 1936. Conviene recordar, por ejemplo, que el mismo día y a la misma hora que Unamuno se enfrentaba a Millán Astray en Salamanca, en la Universidad de Sevilla el poeta de la generación del 27 Jorge Guillén leía el discurso del Día de la Raza ante el general Queipo de Llano y el Gran Visir de Tetuán, Sidi Ahmed El Ganmia. A Guillén le recomendaron participar en el acto de adhesión al _alzamiento_ para que no prosiguiera la investigación abierta contra él. En agosto de 1936 se le había denegado ya el permiso para asistir a una reunión del Pen Club en Buenos Aires. Finalmente, tras muchos azares, se exilió con su familia a Francia y después a Canadá.


Retrato de Salvador Vila.

Menos suerte tendría Salvador Vila Hernández, rector de la Universidad de Granada al estallar la Guerra Civil. Salvador Vila era un joven catedrático salmantino. Fue un investigador precoz, así como un extraordinario arabista. También fue amigo y discípulo predilecto de Unamuno, a quien tuvo como maestro mientras estudiaba Letras y Derecho en Salamanca. En 1928 había disfrutado de una beca para estudiar cultura árabe en la Universidad de Berlín, donde conoció a su futura mujer Gerda Leimdörfer, procedente de una familia judía, laica e ilustrada, hija del redactor jefe del principal periódico judío de la capital alemana.
Quienes conocieron a Salvador Vila habrían de recordarlo como un hombre “sonriente siempre, y sencillo y bueno”. Era de carácter tímido y tenía un leve defecto de pronunciación en el habla. Eso no le impidió hacerse, en 1935, con la dirección de la Escuela de Estudios Árabes en Granada, y un año después, en 1936, con el rectorado de la Universidad. Tras conocerse la noticia del golpe de Estado, y con la confianza de que el paso del verano calmaría los ánimos, el matrimonio partió a Madrid y a Salamanca para visitar al viejo maestro. De acuerdo con el relato de Claret: “Durante aquellas primeras semanas, Miguel de Unamuno y Santiago Vila pasearon y conversaron por las calles de Salamanca como si nada sucediese a su alrededor”. Uno de aquellos días, el 7 de octubre de 1936, después del almuerzo, “una pareja de la Guardia Civil detenía al joven matrimonio en su casa y los trasladaba a Granada. Alarmado ante el arresto, el maestro trataba en vano de interceder por su discípulo predilecto. Mientras tanto, Salvador y Gerda eran encarcelados por separado en la prisión de hombres y en la de mujeres. Ya no volvieron a verse”.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Oct 2019)

No es exagerado pensar que la persecución y el arresto de su alumno más brillante cambiaron radicalmente la visión de Unamuno sobre el levantamiento militar de Franco. Esa es la interpretación que hace Jaume Claret y cuesta no asumirla como la más correcta. “El cambio de actitud no respondió a ningún arrebato irreflexivo, sino que venía originado por una lenta evolución a raíz del constante goteo de noticias sobre los excesos represores cometidos por las nuevas autoridades”. En uno de sus cuadernos, el rector de Salamanca apunta lo siguiente: “El que una horda de locos energúmenos mate a un número de ricos sin razón alguna, por bestialidad, no me parece tan grave como el que unos señoritos asesinen a un profesor por suponerle masón”.
En los primeros días de octubre, Unamuno comienza a escribir a las autoridades cartas que no obtienen respuesta. Llegado el momento decide visitar personalmente a Franco en su cuartel general. El todavía rector confía en su autoridad y su prestigio para interceder por sus amigos. Pide clemencia, entre otros, para el catedrático y último alcalde republicano de Salamanca, Casto Prieto Carrasco. Sus palabras apenas son escuchadas. El caudillo no atenderá ninguna de sus peticiones. Es más, puede que, después del altercado con Millán Astray, quedase echada para siempre la suerte de Salvador Vila. Así lo sugiere en su libro Jaume Claret: “No por casualidad, el crimen contra el discípulo se producía poco después de que el general Francisco Franco firmase la destitución de Miguel de Unamuno como rector dentro de las represalias tras el incidente durante la celebración de la Fiesta de la Raza”. La noche del 22 de octubre de 1936, el ya destituido rector de Granada es conducido a Víznar, la misma localidad donde tres días antes era asesinado Federico García Lorca. Allí será fusilado junto con otros veintiocho presos.
“Gerda Leimdörfer no se enteró del asesinato de su marido hasta el 1 de noviembre, y no consiguió ser excarcelada hasta tiempo después, gracias a los buenos oficios del compositor Manuel de Falla.” Para lograrlo, y como si hubiesen vuelto los tiempos del Santo Oficio, “tuvo que abjurar del judaísmo y convertirse al catolicismo. Con un niño de pocos meses, la viuda de Salvador Vila tomaba el nombre de María de las Angustias, virgen patrona de Granada”.
Prisionero en su propia casa en Salamanca, la noticia de la muerte de Salvador Vila no hizo sino añadir amargura a los últimos días de Unamuno. El 13 de diciembre, dos semanas antes de su muerte, el maestro se lamentaba así en una carta dirigida a su amigo Quintín de la Torre:
_“Claro está que los mastines –y entre ellos algunas hienas– de esa tropa no saben lo que es la masonería ni lo que es lo otro. Y encarcelan e imponen multas –que son verdaderos robos y hasta confiscaciones y luego dicen que juzgan y fusilan. También fusilan sin juicio alguno […] Y esto es cosa cierta, porque lo veo yo y no me lo han contado. Han asesinado, sin formación alguna de causa, a dos catedráticos de universidad –uno de ellos, discípulo mío– y a otros. Últimamente al pastor protestante de aquí, por ser… masón. Y amigo mío. A mí no me han asesinado todavía estas bestias al servicio del monstruo […] Qué cándido y que ligero anduve al adherirme al movimiento de Franco.”_
*La exhibición de atrocidades*
El anti-judaísmo en los primeros años de represión franquista no era el único elemento común con el nazismo alemán o la Inquisición española. También lo fue la quema de libros. El 30 de abril de 1939, cuando aún no se cumple un mes del final de la guerra, una pira de volúmenes considerados peligrosos o degenerados arde en la Universidad Central de Madrid. Los nuevos dirigentes, leemos en _El atroz desmoche_, justificaron las hogueras por “la falsificación, a través del libro escolar, de nuestra historia patria, buscando en el servilismo soviético el modelo más adecuado para infiltrar en la niñez el odio a todo lo nacional, a todo lo católico y espiritual”.
El adjetivo “atroz” (es decir: fiero o cruel) no es gratuito. Difícilmente puede definirse de otro modo lo ocurrido en Santiago de Compostela: la persecución a la que se vieron sometidos los miembros del Seminario de Estudios Galegos (SEG). “Al menos noventa y nueve fueron asesinados, represaliados o se exiliaron.”


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Oct 2019)

Sólo como atroz (es decir: inhumano o enorme) puede describirse el asesinato en Oviedo del rector y catedrático de Derecho Civil Leopoldo García-Alas García-Argüelles. Sus asesinos alegaron que el acusado había asistido a un mitin de Manuel Azaña. La causa última de su muerte, en cambio, no se debía a su ideología ni a su cargo, sino sencillamente al hecho de ser el hijo de Leopoldo Alas “Clarín”, autor de _La regenta_. El odio de la sociedad tradicional de Oviedo contra aquella novela llegaba a tal extremo que, al no poder descargar su rabia contra el literato (Clarín llevaba muerto desde 1901), la emprendieron contra su hijo y el monumento a su honor. Así lo narra Claret: “Un grupo de jóvenes vestidos con camisa azul, correajes y pistolas colocaban una enorme careta de burro en el busto del novelista y, antes de dinamitarlo, se fotografiaban orgullosos frente a él”.
La exhibición de atrocidades podría dar la impresión de obedecer a una espiral desatada de furia sin sentido. Nada más lejos de la realidad. En el campo de la cultura esa interpretación sería enormemente ingenua. La violencia tenía un triple fin: el castigo para los desafectos, la sumisión de los indecisos y la cohesión de los vencedores. Por esto mismo el período de la “depuración” sería una edad dorada para los delatores. El franquismo, apunta este libro, no sólo necesitaba una universidad sometida, sino cómplice. Al fin y al cabo, casi peor que las ausencias sería lo que vino después, cuando el vacío del exilio, las cárceles y las cunetas pasó a ser cubierto por una legión de arribistas. Detrás de cada sanción, de cada exilio, de cada asesinado, se hallaba un beneficiario. Las cátedras se convirtieron en botín de guerra y premio por los servicios prestados. En la práctica, la consecuencia inmediata para las generaciones siguientes sería una universidad mucho más restringida, además de declaradamente clasista y sexista. El bachillerato universitario se volvía más selectivo, subraya Claret, y la educación superior reducía sus objetivos, “a dotar de una cultura clásica, religiosa y eminentemente española a la minoría selecta de alumnos que han de ir a la Universidad”. Una minoría selecta donde muy pocos tenían cabida, “y menos aún las alumnas, cuyo puesto último, en general, no debe ser la Universidad, sino el hogar”.
Con frecuencia se ha dicho, con admirable capacidad de síntesis, que la Guerra Civil la ganaron los curas y la perdieron los maestros. En el campo de las ideas, el nuevo régimen tuvo como objetivo inicial, a menudo expresado de forma explícita, borrar cualquier rastro del pensamiento crítico y racionalista nacido en la Ilustración, y que por azares históricos en España solo había llegado a eclosionar en los años veinte y treinta del siglo XX. Como dice el historiador británico Eric Hobsbawm, la guerra “encarnaba las cuestiones políticas fundamentales de la época: por un lado, la democracia y la revolución social, siendo España el único país de Europa donde parecía a punto de estallar; por otro, la alianza de una contrarrevolución o reacción, inspirada por una Iglesia católica que rechazaba todo cuanto había ocurrido en el mundo desde Martín Lutero”. El 1 de abril de 1939, cautivo y desarmado el Ejército rojo, el monopolio del pensamiento regresaba a manos de Dios.
Con la nueva era de la Victoria, la Iglesia recuperaba el control de todos los ámbitos educativos. En la escuela su dominio iba a ser absoluto. En la educación universitaria el único rival serio en la disputa del botín iba a ser la Falange, que ya en los años de la República tenía presencia en los campus a través del SEU (Sindicato Español Universitario). Entre los planes para una universidad “falangizada”, el Movimiento Nacional promovía el logro de la “autarquía cultural” (_sic_). Pero aun así Falange ni pudo ni supo imponerse. Como se recoge en _El atroz desmoche_: el mismo Franco aclaraba que en España “no hará falta una universidad católica, porque todas nuestras universidades serán católicas y en ellas habrá una enseñanza superior religiosa de carácter filosófico”.


Juan Peset

Así, mientras los colegios se llenaban de crucifijos y las facultades de capillas, la persecución de profesores ligados a la República no cesaba. Entre los últimos ajusticiados figura el nombre de Juan Peset Aleixandre, catedrático de Medicina legal y exrector de la Universidad de Valencia. Otro alumno extraordinario, que acumulaba cinco carreras (doctor en Medicina, Ciencias y Derecho, y perito químico y mecánico), y que fue condenado por dos veces a muerte en un simulacro de consejo de guerra. En su defensa, multitud de testimonios aseguraban que hizo lo posible por proteger vidas y edificios en la retaguardia republicana. No sirvió de mucho. A las seis de la mañana del 24 de mayo era fusilado contra el muro del cementerio de Paterna (Valencia). Más de dos mil personas fueron asesinadas allí. La muerte del rector Juan Peset ocurrió en 1941. La guerra, por aquellas fechas, llevaba dos años terminada.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (10 Oct 2019)

*Una ola de estupidez*
A partir de 1939 todo intento de modernización pedagógica o democratización de la Universidad era abolido. Las consecuencias, dice Jaume Claret, no sólo no se ocultaban, sino que eran asumidas como un mal necesario: “el desmoche ha sido tremendo porque tremenda era la plaga”. En Barcelona el número de expedientes se volvía gigantesco. Al ser una de las últimas ciudades en caer, “todos los docentes de la Universidad fueron declarados suspensos de empleo y obligados a solicitar el reingreso y la depuración”.
En Madrid, entre los perjudicados partirían al exilio personalidades tan conocidas como Américo Castro o Claudio Sánchez-Albornoz. Julián Besteiro, catedrático de Lógica y ex presidente del Congreso y del Partido Socialista, pagaría con su vida el compromiso con la República. Murió en 1940 en la cárcel de Carmona (Sevilla). Terminada la guerra, y al ser preguntado por sus captores por la localización exacta del Tesoro Nacional, cuentan que Besteiro respondió con un punto de orgullo: “En las cárceles y en los campos de concentración”.

Con el tiempo, más tarde o más temprano, los sectores más aperturistas y lúcidos del franquismo llegarían a ser conscientes del daño causado. Destacan las palabras del primer ministro de Educación Nacional de Franco, Pedro Sainz Rodríguez, quien calificó el éxodo de intelectuales como “uno de los más graves problemas que la Guerra Civil plantea a la cultura española”. Una pérdida, en su opinión, que únicamente podía ser comparada con “la emigración de los afrancesados a raíz de la Guerra de la Independencia”. La suya no era, no obstante, la opinión mayoritaria en su tiempo. En cuestión de tres años el pensamiento había retrocedido a las tinieblas medievales, con el aplauso exaltado de quienes ahora estaban llamados a dirigir la cultura. En _Los intelectuales y la tragedia de España_, libro publicado en 1937, Enrique Suñer Ordóñez proponía directamente la “extirpación a fondo de nuestros enemigos, de esos intelectuales, en primera línea, productores de la catástrofe. Por ser más inteligentes y cultos, son los más responsables”.
Jaume Claret termina su estudio sobre _El atroz desmoche_ en el año 1945. Es cierto que a partir de esa fecha, tras la derrota de Hitler y Mussolini en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, se atempera (sin llegar nunca a detenerse) el grado de represión ideológica en las aulas españolas. Como ha estudiado entre otros Jordi Gracia en _La resistencia silenciosa_ y antes en _Estado y cultura. El despertar de una conciencia crítica bajo el franquismo_, la universidad no tardaría en volver a ser en la década siguiente uno de los focos de resistencia contra la dictadura. La razón ilustrada pudo recuperar algo de oxígeno, de forma precaria y escondida, a partir de los años cincuenta. La historia reciente de la universidad española es quizás un relato de claroscuros, pero en la inmediata posguerra la oscuridad era absoluta.
“Cuando nos referimos al yermo franquista siempre tenemos en mente a todos aquellos docentes que se perdieron, pero olvidamos que el yermo real y duradero lo crearon sobre todo aquellos profesores que permanecieron en España y ocuparon las vacantes”, concluye Claret. “Evidentemente, en esta desgraciada herencia hubo excepciones […] Con los años, además, la masificación impidió mantener el control estricto de los claustros, y poco a poco, algunas cátedras se airearon, pero en muchas otras la herencia siguió presente. De hecho, todavía parte de la actual universidad española es más hija de la universidad franquista que de la republicana. No ideológicamente, sino por tradición.”
Casi nadie lee hasta el final estos artículos. Por lo tanto, querido lector o querida lectora, si has llegado hasta esta línea significa que podemos hablar en confianza y compartir alguna confidencia. Resulta tentador que nos preguntemos, por ejemplo, cómo habría sido la universidad española si el proceso modernizador puesto en marcha por la República no hubiera sido ahogado en un charco de sangre.
La próxima vez que oigamos hablar sobre la precariedad de la investigación en España, sobre rectores colocados a dedo que plagian sus trabajos o sobre la falta de prestigio de los campus españoles, podríamos pensar por un momento en Miguel de Unamuno, en Salvador Vila, en Leopoldo García-Alas, en Julián Besteiro, en Juan Peset. O en las palabras que escribió desde el exilio Manuel Azaña. En sus últimos cuadernos se conserva esta nota, escrita en junio de 1939, un año antes de su muerte: “Todas las informaciones que recojo prueban que, sin haberse retirado la ola de sangre, ya se abate sobre España la ola de la estupidez en que se traduce el pensamiento de sus salvadores. El desastre para todo el país, debe ser aún mayor de lo que yo me imaginaba y temía”. En el fondo, las palabras que Millán Astray dirigió aquel 12 de octubre contra Unamuno no habían podido ser más acertadas. “Todo lo ocurrido en España”, escribiría Azaña, “es una insurrección contra la inteligencia”.
---------------------------
CLARET MIRANDA, Jaume (2006). _El atroz desmoche. La destrucción de la Universidad española por el franquismo, 1936- 1945._Barcelona: Crítica.
---------------------------
*Miguel de Lucas* es periodista y candidato a doctor en Literatura española e hispanoamericana en la Universidad de Sevilla. En la actualidad, trabaja como profesor de Lengua española en el Centro Norteamericano de Estudios Interculturales de Sevilla. 
*Para saber más:*
GRACIA, Jordi (2004). _La resistencia silenciosa. Fascismo y cultura en España_. Barcelona: Anagrama.
JUARISTI, Jon (2012). _Miguel de Unamuno_. Madrid: Taurus.
RABATÉ, Colette y RABATÉ, Jean Claude (2009). _Miguel de Unamuno. Biografía_. Madrid: Taurus.
ROJAS, Carlos (1995). _¡Muera la inteligencia! ¡Viva la muerte! Salamanca, 1936_. Barcelona: Planeta.
TOGORES, Luis E. (2004)._ Millán Astray. Legionario_. Madrid: La esfera de los libros.
TRAPIELLO, Andrés (2010). _Las armas y las letras. Literatura y guerra civil (1936-1939)_. Barcelona: Destino.


----------



## I. de A. (10 Oct 2019)

*El abuelo de Puigdemont se refugió en la Sierra de Cádiz huyendo de los comunistas – **José María Aguilera*
El Archivo Histórico Provincial descubre el asilo en Benaocaz de Francisco Puigdemont con su cuñado, párroco de la iglesia del pueblo
En una circular fechada el 14 de noviembre de 1938 se refleja su presencia como refugiado procedente de la zona roja




El abuelo de Carles Puigdemont, Francisco, se refugió en Benaocaz junto a su hermano político Juan Olivares. – LA VOZ 

JOSÉ MARÍA AGUILERA Cádiz 11/10/2017
Carles Puigdemont, el ‘molt honorable president’ de la Generalitat de Cataluña, carga sobre sus espaldas con un pasado familiar reflejo de esta España heterogénea. El principal instigador de la independencia de su región enraíza con el oriente andaluz, con Jaén y Almería, origen de su abuela materna Manuela Ruiz Toledo. Carles Casamajó, su abuelo, su «referente» y de quien hereda el nombre como homenaje, se enamoró de esta sureña muchos años antes de que se perdiera su pista en un campo de concentración para republicanos en Noé, cerca de Toulose.
Pero el ‘president’ también tenía su abuelo paterno, quien bajó por necesidad al sur aunque por motivos radicalmente opuestos. Francisco Puigdemont Padrosa regentaba una pastelería familiar en Amer (Girona), hogar y lugar de nacimiento de Carles en el 62. Francisco, de profundas convicciones religiosas (su hijo Josep le recordaba llorando cuando quemaron la iglesia de Santa María), tuvo que huir de la zona roja evitando así luchar a favor de los republicanos.

En un primer instante, dio el salto a Francia, donde le retuvieron y mandaron de vuelta a España. Entonces, como han descubierto los investigadores delArchivo Histórico Provincial de Cádiz, Francisco Puigdemont varió abruptamente su trayectoria para refugiarse en la sierra gaditana junto a su cuñado, el cura Juan Oliveras Galcerán, hermano de su mujer.




Circular cedida por el Archivo Histórico Provincial de Cádiz– LA VOZ

Esta nueva pieza de la historia se cimenta en una circular del alcalde de Benaocaz, el pueblo que dio asilo al abuelo del ‘President’ y a su tío-abuelo en su huida de los comunistas. El regidor José María Aragón envía este escrito al gobernador civil para informarle de los refugiados que se encontraban hospedados en su localidad, sólo ellos dos, además de señalar que los gastos de manutención los sufragaba su ‘hermano político’, que ocupaba el cargo de párroco de la iglesia benaocaceña.
La misiva viene fechada del 14 de noviembre de 1938 y corresponde a un fondo de la junta provincial de beneficiencia, un organismo que controlaba las obras benéficas ya desde el siglo XIX. Una formalidad burocrática para mantener el control sobre los refugiados en la zona nacional y que ha desvelado la presencia de Francisco Puigdemont en la Sierra de Cádiz.
El abuelo fue destinado poco tiempo después a un penal de Burgos, donde se encargaría de suministrar alimentos a los por entonces ‘enemigos rojos’, y en 1940 regresaba a su pastelería en Amer. Volvía a su tierra con dos uniformes negros de la Falange, que regaló a dos de sus hijos: Josep (11 años) y Xavier (12), el padre de Carles Puigdemont. Este último, que nacería 22 años después, se convertiría en un crítico acérrimo del franquismo y en el principal impulsor de la ruptura con España. Pero esta historia aun está por escribir.




Carta enviado al Gobierno Civil por el alcalde de Benaocaz.– LA VOZ
Origen: El abuelo de Puigdemont se refugió en la Sierra de Cádiz huyendo de los comunistas


----------



## I. de A. (10 Oct 2019)

*Guerra en Madrid: El asesinato del alcalde de Las Rozas durante la Guerra Civil*

Fotografía realizada al cadáver de Blas Riaza en La Almudena
La localidad madrileña de Las Rozas fue el escenario de combates durísimos durante la Guerra Civil Española hasta el punto de que tuvo que ser reconstruida al completo al término de la contienda. Todavía hoy quedan visibles en su término municipal un gran número de fortines y nidos de ametralladoras, algunos de ellos con un excelente estado de conservación. Sin embargo, desde www.guerraenmadrid.comno nos vamos a centrar en las ofensivas que aquí se desarrollaron, sino en una historia que también demuestra la crueldad de la guerra. Una historia que ha quedado oculta más de 75 años, hasta hoy. Con este artículo pretendemos dar a conocer nuestra investigación alrededor del asesinato de Blas Riaza Bravo, el último alcalde de Las Rozas antes de que empezara el conflicto fratricida.

En la página web del Ayuntamiento de Las Rozas hay una breve sección histórica en la que se hace referencia a todos los alcaldes que ha tenido esta localidad entre 1500 y 2015. En esa lista figura Blas Riaza Bravo como alcalde roceño en el año 1935, antesala de la Guerra Civil Española. Además de esta pequeña aparición de Blas Riaza en el portal del consistorio, no figuran prácticamente más datos en Internet que demuestren que realmente fue alcalde en aquel periodo. Pese a todo, nosotros hemos confirmado que fue el máximo responsable político de Las Rozas durante aquel año tras encontrar su nombre en el Boletín Oficial de la Provincia de Madrid, con fecha del 12 de febrero de 1935. En este boletín aparece publicado un escrito firmado por “Blas Riaza Bravo, como alcalde constitucional interino de esta Villa, Las Rozas de Madrid”. El documento, a todas luces intrascendente, simplemente informaba de la existencia de un joven roceño que no había sido localizado para realizar el servicio militar.

Después de esta pequeña introducción, hemos empezado a recomponer pieza a pieza el asesinato de Blas Riaza, un crimen sin lugar a dudas político que tuvo lugar en el mes de septiembre de 1936. Los asesinos que le ejecutaron, dos meses después de que empezara la guerra, sabían perfectamente que había sido alcalde de Las Rozas aunque algunos libros de historia (incluida la Causa General) no hayan relacionado su muerte con las actividades políticas de Blas en 1935.

Como alcalde de Acción Popular en 1935

Al estallar la Guerra Civil Española Blas Riaza tenía 28 años. Hijo de una familia acaudalada de Las Rozas y con numerosas propiedades (especialmente fincas), su trayectoria política era bien reconocida en su pueblo ya que como antes hemos dicho había sido alcalde interino en el año 1935. Su ideología política era conservadora y cristiana (pertenecía a Acción Popular) al igual que la gran mayoría de su familia: su padre, también llamado Blas había intentado llegar a la alcaldía roceña en el año 1911. Pese a todo, dentro de la familia Riaza Bravo también había personas que se mostraban contrarios a esta forma de pensar: un primo de Blas, llamado Ángel Bravo Suárez, era militante del Partido Comunista y nada más estallar la guerra fue designado presidente del Comité Revolucionario de Las Rozas.


Documento que confirma que Blas fue alcalde
de Las Rozas en 1935
Hemos tenido acceso a una investigación que realizó el juez municipal de Las Rozas, Joaquín Lázaro en el año 1941 sobre los hechos que sucedieron durante la Guerra Civil en esta localidad. Por medio de esta investigación hemos averiguado que el 7 de agosto de 1936 el que era alcalde roceño Francisco Gómez del Pozo y el presidente del Comité Revolucionario (primo de Blas) ordenaron entregar 15.000 pesetas a una serie de vecinos, supuestamente con “grandes posibilidades” económicas. Entre estos vecinos estaba el antiguo alcalde, Blas Riaza, al que amenazaron con detenerle si no entregaba el dinero en un plazo de 48 horas. Tanto a él como a otros cinco roceños les dijeron que serían trasladados a Madrid si no ayudaban económicamente al Comité Revolucionario del pueblo.

Durante la noche del 7 de agosto, Blas se dirigió hasta el Hotel Los Azucarillos de Las Rozas donde el comité revolucionario había establecido su sede después de incautarse del hotel, propiedad de la familia de Eduardo Martínez Cierra. Muy a su pesar, nuestro protagonista entregó en mano a su primo todo el dinero que tenía en su casa, evitando ser detenido aquel terrorífico mes de agosto. Hemos encontrado en el periódico ‘La Hoja Oficial del Lunes’ con fecha 24 de agosto de 1936, un artículo en el que se habla de un donativo que hizo el Secretario del Comité Revolucionario de Las Rozas a Victoria Kent de 442 pesetas recaudadas por el vecindario. Es más que posible que parte de ese ‘donativo’ perteneciera a Blas, al que obligaron a entregar parte de sus ahorros. El mismo comité también regaló este mismo día un convoy de alimentos con destino a los combatientes republicanos formado por los siguientes productos: 450 huevos, 440 gallinas, 15 arrobas de vino, 14 sacos de patatas, 50 cajas de galletas, 50 libras de chocolate, 30 jamones y 19 quesos.

Su detención el 25 de septiembre

Aquella amenaza que sufrió Blas en agosto fue la antesala de lo que vendría un mes más tarde. La noche del 25 de septiembre de 1936 se personaron en Las Rozas tres coches cargados de milicianos con salvoconductos de la Dirección General de Seguridad procedentes de El Escorial donde habían registrado un hotel propiedad de Ruiz de Velasco. Al frente dellos estaba un antiguo funcionario de Patrimonio Nacional, que antes de la Guerra Civil también había estado destinado en el Ministerio de Hacienda. Se llamaba Luis Pastrana Ríos y pese a sus modales refinados ordenó la detención de Blas Riaza. Varios milicianos, pistolas en mano, fueron hasta su casa de Las Rozas para practicar la detención.

Nada más identificarse como miembros de la Escuadrilla del Amánecer, los milicianos inmovilizaron al antiguo alcalde de Las Rozas y le subieron a uno de los coches indicando a su familia que regresaría en menos de 24 horas después de ser interrogado en la Dirección General de Seguridad. Además de acusarle de “desafecto”, los miembros de la Escuadrilla del Amanecer (uno de los grupos frentepopulistas más sádicos que operaron en la retaguardia madrileña) le dijeron que querían que respondiera a unas preguntas sobre un suceso que tuvo lugar el 24 de julio de 1936 en Las Rozas. Al parecer, aquel día, se produjo un tiroteo en esta localidad entre los ocupantes de un vehículo y unos milicianos en un puesto de control cercano a la carretera de La Coruña. La Escuadrilla insinuó que Blas podría haber tenido que ver algo en ese tiroteo que provocó la muerte de uno de los ocupantes del coche y heridas graves a otros dos. Blas no tenía absolutamente nada que ver con aquel suceso que fue tildado por la prensa de la época como “atentado terrorista” de la Quinta Columna aunque más adelante se demostraría que los ocupantes del coche nada tenían que ver con los sublevados: eran miembros de la CNT que acababan de regresar de luchar en Navacerrada a las órdenes del teniente Carbó.

Los familiares de Blas Riaza se despidieron de él en mitad de la noche pensando que regresaría a la mañana siguiente. A pesar de que a Las Rozas llegaban rumores de los ‘paseos’ que se estaban produciendo en Madrid capital, lo cierto es que nadie podía ni imaginar en la localidad roceña lo que estaba a punto de suceder con su antiguo alcalde.

El asesinato

El ex alcalde de Las Rozas nunca llegó hasta la Dirección General de Seguridad. Nada más pasar por las inmediaciones de Ciudad Universitaria, Luis Pastrana ordenó que Blas se bajara del vehículo inmediatamente. Nada más poner el pie en tierra, dos impactos de bala golpearon su cabeza acabando con su vida en el acto. Uno de ellos entró por la sién y el otro por la cara. A día de hoy desconocemos si el autor de los disparos fue directamente Luis Pastrana o si por el contrario su asesino fue otro miembro de la Escuadrilla del Amanecer, una escuadrilla que días antes del asesinato de Blas había sido aclamada por la prensa republicana por “su eficaz trabajo” a la hora de detener a los enemigos de la República. Blas tenía 28 años y toda una vida por delante.


Milicianos durante la Guerra Civil Española

A primera hora de la mañana del 26 de septiembre, alguien encontró el cadáver de Blas Riaza y se puso en contacto con la Policía que lo trasladó inmediatamente hasta el cementerio de La Almudena. Como sucedió otras muchas veces en aquel terrorífico mes de septiembre, los agentes realizaron una fotografía al cuerpo sin vida del antiguo alcalde de Las Rozas que por cierto no llevaba identificación alguna. Estas fotografías serían enseñadas días más tarde a sus familiares más cercanos cuando se personaron en la Dirección General de Seguridad preguntando por Blas. Allí les enseñaron una serie de fotografías de cadáveres sin identificar: allí estaba el de su ser querido. La Escuadrilla del Amanecer se lavó las manos en relación con el crimen afirmando que tras prestar declaración Blas aquella noche, fue puesto en libertad a la mañana siguiente. Una gran mentira. Los Tribunales Populares nunca investigaron el asesinato.

Luis Pastrana en Patrimonio Nacional

El asesino o inductor del asesinato de Blas Riaza tenía un nombre propio. Al término de la Guerra Civil los juez militares que investigaron su asesinato culparon directamente del crimen a Luis Pastrana Rios, que como antes se ha comentado era uno de los máximos responsables de la Brigada del Amanecer. En Internet se puede encontrar varios datos sobre él en los que se afirma que había sido funcionario de Hacienda y que incluso había sido sancionado por este Ministerio antes de la guerra por malversación.

Desde www.guerraenmadrid.comofrecemos más detalles sobre la figura de este oscuro personaje. En el Archivo Histórico Nacional nos hemos encontrado con una denuncia efectuada por los funcionarios administrativos de Patrimonio Nacional en el que acusan directamente a Luis Pastrana de formar parte del Comité Revolucionario de dicho organismo que funcionó en el Palacio Real (conocido como Palacio Nacional durante la guerra) entre 1937 y 1939.


Investigación abierta en Las Rozas para averiguar todos los
detalles del asesinato
Los funcionarios de Patrimonio Nacional acusaban a Pastrana de haber realizado un desfalco el 25 de enero de 1937 en las arcas del Palacio Real que provocó un saldo acreedor de casi 1.500 pesetas. Consideran que tuvo que ver con “alguna anomalía” en el libro de Caja de la administración de Patrimonio Nacional. También le acusaban de haber participado, como miembro del Comité Revolucionario, en la persecución de “aquellos elementos que eran considerados desafectos por el gobierno rojo”. Esta circunstancia, provocó la detención y el posterior asesinato de Manuel Anguiano, jefe de contabilidad del Palacio Real, Antonio López Madrid, habilitado del Palacio, Constancio Alonso, subalterno y Manuel Luxan, presidente del Consejo de Administración de Patrimonio Nacional. El comité del Palacio Real también tuvo que ver con el asesinato del Coronel Médico Pedro Bouthelier, padre del famoso quintacolumnista durante la Guerra Civil Antonio Bouthelier.

Nunca se ha sabido con exactitud que otras personas pudieron participar directamente en el asesinato del alcalde de Las Rozas. La investigación que emprendió el juez municipal de esta localidad en el año 1941 determinó el el asesino fue Luis Pastrana que llevó a cabo la acción tras una denuncia prestada por el Comité Revolucionario de Las Rozas, presidido por el primo de Blas. Aunque la investigación afirma que “ningún” roceño participó directamente en el crimen, sí que considera que los miembros del comité podían haber evitado la detención.

Desde www.guerraenmadrid.com hemos seguido la pista de Luis Pastrana Ríos para saber que sucedió con él tras la guerra y desgraciadamente no hemos sabido nada de él. Desconocemos completamente su murió durante el conflicto o si por el contrario se exilió de España al igual que otros muchos republicanos. Lo que si sabemos es que el primo de Blas Riaza abandonó nuestro país en 1939 para marcharse a Francia posteriormente. Allí le perdemos la pista.

Otros crímenes que se cometieron en Las Rozas


Iglesia de San Miguel destruida tras la
Guerra Civil
En Las Rozas murieron cientos de combatientes de los dos Ejércitos durante la Guerra Civil, muchos de ellos como consecuencia de la Batalla de la Niebla que se desarrolló en toda la zona noroeste de Madrid. Sin embargo, hasta que se empezó a combatir con dureza, en el municipio roceño se trataba de hacer una vida normal. Con todo, pocos días después del alzamiento, aparecieron en el término municipal cerca de diez cadáveres sin identificar. El primero de todos apareció en la Dehesa de Navalcarbón el 27 de julio de 1936. Un agricultor encontró el cadáver de un hombre muy grueso de unos cincuenta años con diez pesetas en el bolsillo. Al parecer se trataba de un sacerdote.
En septiembre aparecieron más cadáveres, uno de ellos pertenecía a un hombre llamado Niceto García Rivero de 65 años en la zona conocida como el Puente de la Retorna (si algún lector sabe donde quedaba ese puente que nos lo diga). El 24 de septiembre, en la carretera de El Escorial aparecieron los cuerpos sin vida de dos hermanos de 24 y 22 años, “al parecer vecinos de Aravaca”, uno de ellos con ropa de pijama. Por estas fechas también aparecieron otros dos cadáveres sin identificar en el número 19 de la carretera de la Coruña (un hombre de 25 y otro de 40), otros dos en el kilómetro 16 de esta vía y otro en la zona de la Fuentecilla. Ninguno de esos asesinatos fue esclarecido tras la Guerra Civil.

Fuentes consultadas

– Archivo Histórico Nacional. Sumario del Juez Municipal Joaquín Lázaro sobre Las Rozas.
– Causa General. Fotografías.
– Sumario 24548 contra Luis Pastrana Ríos y otros.
– Boletín Oficial de la Provincia de Madrid.
– Hemeroteca Nacional.
Origen: Guerra en Madrid: El asesinato del alcalde de Las Rozas durante la Guerra Civil


----------



## I. de A. (10 Oct 2019)

1

*Guerra en Madrid: El drama de los descendientes de Cristóbal Colón en la Guerra Civil*


El Duque de Veragua en el año 1934, descendiente directo de
Cristóbal Colón. Asesinado dos años más tarde en Madrid
Si un linaje nobiliario sufrió como nadie las iras de la Guerra Civil Española ese fue el de los Duques de Veragua, más conocidos por ser los descendientes directos de Cristóbal Colón. En julio de 1936, el heredero más directo del Descubridor de América era Cristóbal Colón y Aguilera, noble madrileño nacido el 12 de septiembre de 1878, famoso por sus negocios vinculados con las ganaderías de toros.

El inicio de la sublevación sorprendió al Duque de Veragua en su imponente palacete de Madrid situado entre las calles San Mateo y Beneficiencia, un precioso palacio que todavía hoy sigue en pie muy cerca del Museo Romántico. Al no tener descendencia directa, el Duque vivía en la planta baja del palacio junto a su ayudante de cámara Agustín Pérez, un gran número de sirvientes y una decena de caballos árabes de pura sangre. Tres días después del asalto al Cuartel de la Montaña, su palacete estuvo a punto de ser incautado por las organizaciones del Frente Popular, circunstancia que no sucedió gracias a la actuación de la Policía que había sido alertada por el Cuerpo Diplomático residente en la capital. Al ser una persona muy reconocida en Chile, Argentina y Uruguay, los embajadores de estos países en Madrid pidieron a las Fuerzas de Seguridad que velaran por la vida de Don Cristóbal al considerar que podría correr riesgo de ser detenido o asesinado.

El 25 de julio de 1936, en plena hora de la siesta, un grupo de Milicianos de Telefónica irrumpieron en el Palacio del Duque de Veragua anunciando a los sirvientes del noble (que no estaba en el palacio) que el edificio estaba requisado hasta nueva orden. En la tercera planta del palacio colocaron una bandera republicana. Justo en ese instante hizo su entrada en el palacete el Duque acompañado por su cuñado, Manuel Carvajal (Marqués de Aguilafuente) que acababan de llegar de mantener una reunión con el Cuerpo Diplomático. Tras una fortísima discusión y después de que llegaran miembros de los Círculos Socialistas del Sur y Madrileños, el palacete de la calle San Mateo fue literalmente saqueado. Un gran número de tapices, obras de arte y objetos de oro y plata fueron robados “supuestamente” para ser trasladados a un “lugar seguro”, propiedad de Patrimonio Nacional. Nunca jamás se ha vuelto a saber nada de todas aquellas obras de arte de incalculable valor.

Pese al saqueo y a la incautación de sus obras de arte, el Duque siguió viviendo en su palacete de la calle San Mateo intentando hacer una vida más o menos normal en aquel Madrid bélico. El diplomático chileno Carlos Morla le ofreció asilo en su embajada donde ya estaban empezando a llegar centenares de perseguidos y amenazados por las organizaciones frentepopulistas. Otros diplomáticos de Argentina y Santo Domingo también insistieron en la necesidad de que abandonara cuanto antes su palacete ya que tenía todas las papeletas de ser detenidos. El Duque de Veragua rehusó en todo momento aquellas invitaciones. Tal y como aseguraría el noble a algunos de sus sirvientes, pensaba que “respetarían su vida” ya que se trataba del único descendiente directo de Colón.

La detención del descendiente de Colón

27 de agosto de 1936. Varias camionetas de milicianos se situaron justo en la entrada del Palacio de Veragua. En esta ocasión los que entraron en el palacete eran los componentes del Círculo Socialista de la calle Velázquez, un grupo de militantes socialistas que estaban liderados por Zacarías Ramírez, conocido con el apodo de ‘El Cojo’. Los milicianos ya no buscaban obras de arte sino llevarse detenido al propio Duque de Veragua, a su cuñado Manuel Carvajal y a su ayudante de cámara Agustín Pérez. Para tranquilizarles los milicianos les dijeron que se solo prestarían declaración y que esa misma noche podrían regresar al palacio sin ningún tipo de problema. No fue así, ya nunca jamás regresarían.

Palacio del Duque de Veragua / Madrid Histórico
El Círculo Socialista de la calle Velázquez donde fue trasladado el Duque de Veragua era una checa que estaba situada en el número 50 de la misma calle Velázquez. Zacarías Ramírez, el máximo responsable de este Círculo, se había incautado del local tras detener allí a varias religiosas dominicas que habían establecido una especie de convento clandestino a los pocos días de empezar la Guerra Civil. A la checa la denominaron formalmente Destacamento de Información del Círculo Socialista del Sur y parte del dinero que requisaban en sus actuaciones era entregado o al Ministerio de Hacienda o directamente a Margarita Nelken.

Sabemos que el Duque de Veragua y su cuñado estuvieron casi quince días encerrados en la checa de la calle Velázquez donde además de ser maltratados, fueron obligados a firmar tres cheques de 15.000, 10.000 y 20.000 pesetas para que fueran cobrados por los miembros del Círculo Socialista “a cambio de su libertad”. Consciente de que su vida pendía de un hilo, Don Cristóbal también fue obligado a firmar un traspaso de sus fincas de Toledo a Zacarías Ramírez ‘El Cojo’. Pese a todo, su libertad nunca llegaría a producirse.

Paralelamente, los sirvientes y familiares del Duque de Veragua y su cuñado sufrían arresto domiciliario en el palacete de la calle San Mateo. Conscientes de los contactos que tenía el Duque con las diferentes embajadas, el objetivo del Círculo Socialista era que nadie informara a los diplomáticos de la detención que había sufrido. La legaciones diplomáticas no se enteraron de su desaparición hasta el 18 de septiembre de ese 1936, fue demasiado tarde.

Un día antes, el 17 de septiembre, el Juzgado del pueblo de Fuencarral había recibido una notificación de que habían aparecido dos cadáveres en el kilómetro 3 carretera de Colmenar con signos de violencia. Se trataba del Duque de Veragua y de su cuñado que habían sido asesinados durante la madrugada del 16 de septiembre. Hemos tenido acceso al certificado de defunción del Duque en el que se afirma que había muerto como consecuencia de dos disparos, uno en la sien y otro en la nuca. Asimismo indicaba el certificado que su cráneo presentaba un gran número de hematomas después de haber recibido un gran número de culatazos. El cuerpo del Duque apareció vestido con su chaqueta de seda cruzada y su pantalón gris. No aparecieron ni los gemelos de su camisa ni la medallita de la virgen de las Angustias que siempre llevaba consigo.

¿Posible implicación de Carrillo en el asesinato?

Este certificado de defunción del Duque de Veragua contrasta con un reportaje que publicó en su día el Diario Alcázar hace más de tres décadas en el que se acusaba directamente a Santiago Carrillo de haber cometido el asesinato. Este reportaje, ampliado más adelante por el Diario YA en su edición digital, contaba con la versión de un individuo, apodado ‘El Estudiante’ que habría sido testigo del asesinato del Duque por parte del que fuera líder comunista. Veamos lo que dijo ‘El Estudiante’:

Santiago Carrillo, varias décadas después de la Guerra Civil

_“Al amanecer, creo que fue el 24 de agosto, me montaron en un ‘forito’, ocho cilindros muy viejo y fuimos a la carretera de Fuencarral. Al rato llegó un coche alargado de donde se bajaron cuatro milicianos y el quinto, el jefe de las checas, que aún yo no conocía entonces. Vestía un tabardo marrón y unas botas. No tendría más de 23 o 24 años. Era Santiago Carrillo. Apearon a tres señores y una señora, les hicieron andar sobre la cuneta unos doce metros y sin que yo me lo esperara, sacaron las metralletas y los mataron a los cuatro. Carrillo, que había dado la orden de ejecución, saltó a la cuneta y me dijo: Pionero, estudiante ven aquí. ¿Sabes quién es éste? Señalando a uno de los ejecutados que estaba tendido en el suelo en un charco de sangre. Este es el Duque de Veragua, el fascista número uno de España. Esto añadió Carrillo mientras sacaba una pistola debajo del tabardo (que recuerdo perfectamente del nueve de largo) y disparó tres tiros sobre el cráneo del Duque que ya estaba bien muerto_”. El testimonio del Estudiante también relata como el propio Carrillo ordenó cortar el dedo al Duque para sacarle el anillo que portaba.

Desde www.guerraenmadrid.com no queremos restar credibilidad a la versión dada por este testigo, sin embargo, hay algunos aspectos que nos llaman la atención y que sería conveniente matizar. Según el certificado de defunción del Duque de Veragua al que hemos tenido acceso, el descendiente de Colón había fallecido como consecuencia de dos disparos en la cabeza (en la sien y en la nuca). Sin embargo, según la versión de ‘El Estudiante’, el Duque primero fue acribillado a balazos por disparos de una ametralladora y después recibió tres (no dos) disparos en la cabeza efectuados supuestamente por Santiago Carrillo.

El segundo dato que no coincide sobre la versión de ‘El Estudiante’ es la fecha de la muerte del Duque de Veragua. Según ‘El Estudiante’ la ejecución se produjo el 24 de agosto de 1936, una fecha que no coincide con nuestros datos, ya que sabemos que el Duque aquel día estaba en libertad; sería detenido el 27 de agosto y asesinado el 16 o 17 de septiembre. ¿Cómo es posible que haya casi 20 días de diferencia?



Artículo publicado en
ABC
En relación a Santiago Carrillo, nosotros tampoco hemos encontrado vinculación directa con el asesinato del Duque. Esto no quiere decir que no participara en él, simplemente que no la hemos encontrado. De hecho, tras la Guerra Civil, después de ser detenido Zacarías Ramírez (luego ampliaremos detalles), en ningún momento de su declaración hace alusión a la participación en el crimen de Carrillo. Insistimos, esto no quiere decir que el que fuera líder del PCE no ordenara o participara en el asesinato.

El cuerpo diplomático se entera del crimen

La familia del Duque de Veragua se enteró de los asesinatos de los dos nobles el mismo día 18 de septiembre después de recibir una notificación del Juzgado de Fuencarral en la que se pedía que acudieran hasta este pueblo para reconocer dos cadáveres. Familiares y sirvientes del noble confirmaron la trágica noticia e informaron inmediatamente a los amigos del Duque pertenecientes al Cuerpo Diplomático.

En el diario de Carlos Morla se puede leer como el Cuerpo Diplomático se enteró del asesinato el 19 de septiembre de 1936, un asesinato que indignó de sobremanera especialmente a las embajadas Latinoamericanas que mantenían vínculos con el Duque de Veragua.

Con el asesinato del Duque de Veragua, que murió sin descendencia, surgía un grave problema ya que había desaparecido el último descendiente directo de Cristóbal Colón, el Descubridor de América. Este hecho supuso un punto de inflexión entre las naciones americanas que necesitaban encontrar un sucesor al Duque de Veragua que siguiera siendo un referente en todos los aspectos. A los pocos días lo encontraron.

Desde el mes de septiembre se había tenido conocimiento de que un sobrino del Duque de Veragua se encontraba encarcelado en Bilbao desde el inicio de la Guerra Civil. Se trataba del capitán de caballería Ramón Colón Carvajal, militar con amplia experiencia en las guerras de África, que había sido arrestado por los republicanos durante los primeros días de la sublevación militar en San Sebastián. Tras pasar unas semanas encerrado en el Buque Prisión Biscarramendi, fue trasladado a otro buque llamado Aranzazumendi.

Salvar al descendiente de Colón

Las embajadas de Chile y Argentina movieron todos sus hilos para tratar de salvar la vida de Ramón Colón Carvajal y se pusieron en contacto con el Ministro de Estado Álvarez del Vayo para pedir su liberación. No fue él sino el ministro vasco sin cartera Irujo el que puso todas las facilidades posibles para trabajar en su posible puesta en libertad. Irujo llegó a proponer tanto a Carlos Morla como a Tito Pérez Quesada (encargado de negocios de la embajada de Argentina) poner un avión del gobierno vasco para que les trasladara primero a Bilbao para recoger a Ramón Colón y después a Francia atravesando las “líneas rebeldes”.

Las negociaciones lideradas por las embajadas de Argentina y Chile fueron de lo más fructíferas y a mediados de octubre de 1936, Ramón Colón fue liberado y trasladado posteriormente hasta el buque inglés Escort donde fue “recibido con honores” y posteriormente a San Juan de Luz de Francia. Aunque algunos periódicos de la época aseguran que su puesta en libertad fue el 9 de octubre, esta fecha contrasta con el libro de Carlos Mola quién asegura que el día 13 las negociaciones todavía se encontraban “estancadas”.

Artículo publicado en Evening News de EEUU
sobre la liberación de Ramón Colón

De cualquier modo creemos que la fecha más exacta de la liberación de Ramón Colón coincide con la celebración del Día de la Hispanidad. Según un ejemplar del periódico estadounidense Evening News al que hemos tenido acceso la liberación se produjo el día 12 de octubre de 1936.

Terminada la Guerra Civil

Una vez finalizada la Guerra Civil, Ramón Colón se convirtió en el nuevo Duque de Veragua. Su hermana Piedad terminaría contrayendo matrimonio con Manuel Valdés Larrañaga, uno de los grandes artífices de la Falange Clandestina en la retaguardia madrileña durante la contienda. Uno de los hijos de Ramón Colón, llamado Cristóbal Colón de Carvajal y Maroto (que también fue Duque de Veragua) moriría asesinado por la banda terrorista ETA en el año 1986.


----------



## I. de A. (10 Oct 2019)

2

Pero volvamos de nuevo al asesinato del Duque de Veragua durante la Guerra Civil Española. Pese a las denuncias de las embajadas extranjeras por el mencionado crimen, el gobierno de la República se negó a investigar el asesinato del último descendiente directo de Cristóbal Colón. Álvarez del Vayo, que era el único que daba la cara ante los medios de comunicación, fue objeto de grandes críticas de la prensa internacional, unas críticas que obviamente se censuraban a la opinión pública madrileña.

Tuvieron que pasar casi dos años del fin de la Guerra Civil hasta que los servicios de información franquistas consiguieron arrestar en 1941 a Zacarías Ramírez ‘El Cojo’, el principal responsable de la checa del número 50 de la calle Velázquez y por lo tanto, principal sospechoso del asesinado de Cristobal Colón. Su apresamiento fue de lo más novelesco. Durante la noche del 14 de diciembre de 1940 varios policías vestidos de paisano entraban en el domicilio-despacho de Zacarías situado en la calle Almagro de Zaragoza con una orden de detención firmada por las más altas esferas.

Durante casi dos años, Zacarías se había hecho pasar por Comandante de Ingenieros y Doctor en Derecho. Vestido de uniforme casi todo el día, se había instalado en un despacho de la calle Almagro donde ejercía la abogacía, especialmente para “ayudar” a las familias de los presos políticos republicanos que estaban en las cárceles de Aragón. Esto fue lo que propició su captura.

De los durísimos interrogatorios a los que fue sometido ‘El Cojo’ se recogen algunos aspectos biográficos que desconocíamos del que fue posiblemente el principal responsable del asesinato de Cristóbal Colón. Al parecer en 1940 tenía 36 años, era natural de Medina del Río Seco (Valladolid) y antes de la Guerra Civil había trabajado como sastre en diferentes comercios de la capital. En Madrid residió en la calle Caravaca hasta que las tropas de Franco estuvieron a punto de entrar. Fue entonces cuando tomó la decisión de abandonar Madrid y marcharse a Alicante con la intención de coger un barco al extranjero. Fue demasiado tarde, ya no quedaban barcos por lo que fue apresado junto con otros de sus compañeros de la checa. Antes de ser detenido había tirado algunas de las joyas que llevaba encima al mar para evitar ser acusado de robo.

Diario ABC

Con un nombre ficticio, Zacarías pasó varios meses realizando trabajos forzosos en un batallón disciplinario de Franco hasta acabar en el campo de concentración de Albatera. Después fue puesto en libertad y no sabemos todavía demasiado bien como llegó a Zaragoza ya en 1940.

El juicio contra Zacarías Ramírez

Tras su apresamiento en diciembre de 1940 relató con pelos y señales toda su historia durante la Guerra Civil Española explicando que inicialmente formó parte del Círculo Socialista del Sur para marcharse posteriormente a combatir a la Sierra de la mano del capitán Condés. Después regresaría a Madrid, ciudad en la que sería nombrado jefe del Servicio de Información del Sur, dependiendo del Comité de Investigación Pública cuya sede estaba en el Círculo de Bellas Artes. Reconoció haber participado al menos en unas 50 detenciones y registros domiciliarios a petición del Círculo de Bellas Artes o de la Dirección General de Seguridad.

Zacarías desmintió con rotundidad haber dado la orden él de detener al Duque de Veragua sino todo lo contrarió. Fue ‘El Cojo’ quién mandó detener a un policía “republicano” que se había excedido durante el registro al palacete del Duque. Más tarde reconocería que efectivamente el Duque estuvo en el número 50 de la calle Velázquez y que ninguna persona preguntó por él durante el tiempo en el que estuvo preso.

Con el objetivo de salvar el pellejo, Zacarías Ramírez delató durante los primeras horas de su interrogatorio a los que habían sido sus compañeros antifascistas una vez terminada la Guerra Civil. Hemos tenido acceso al sumario a las diligencias policiales y en ellas se explica que Zacarías reconoció que el hecho de ejercer de abogado en Zaragoza e ir vestido de Comandante de Ingenieros de un lado a otro no era tan solo un hecho aislado para sobrevivir a una situación complicada. ‘El Cojo’ reconocería que formaba parte de una basta organización antifascista clandestina que tenía como objetivo poner en libertad al mayor número de presos políticos.

En su primera declaración policial Zacarías daría nombres, apellidos y direcciones de los miembros de esta organización antifascista que tenía ramificaciones en Madrid, Valencia y Zaragoza. En menos de un mes más de treinta personas estaban entre rejas gracias a la ‘valentía’ de ‘El Cojo’.

Pese a toda este información que compartió Zacarías con la Seguridad del Estado, éste terminaría siendo ejecutado en el año 1942 pese a contar con informes positivos por parte de los servicios de información franquista que estaban muy agradecidos con ‘El Cojo’ por su colaboración.

Fuentes consultadas

– Sumario y diligencias policiales contra Zacarías Ramírez
– Hemeroteca ABC
– Hemeroteca Nacional
– Diario de Morla Linch
– El Terror Rojos de Julius Ruiz
Origen: Guerra en Madrid: El drama de los descendientes de Cristóbal Colón en la Guerra Civil


----------



## I. de A. (10 Oct 2019)

*Guerra en Madrid: La verdad sobre el asesinato del Coronel Puigdengolas a manos de sus propios hombres*


El Coronel Puigdengolas haciendo una gestión telefónica
Durante los tres años que duró la Guerra Civil Española, la opinión pública madrileña fue manipulada de una manera muy eficaz por parte del servicio de propaganda de la República. Entre 1936 y 1939 ocurrieron un sinfín de acontecimientos de los que nunca supo el ciudadano de a pie de Madrid, gracias entre otras cosas al papel de los censores, entre los que se encontraba el archifamoso Arturo Barea. 

Uno de aquellos episodios que fue manipulado por la propaganda republicana fue el asesinato del Coronel Ildefonso Puigdengolas, militar republicano, que murió a tiros en el frente de Parla. La muerte de Puigdengolas, acribillado a balazos por sus propios hombres, nunca fue dada a conocer a los madrileños que pensaban que había fallecido como consecuencia de una acción de combate contra las tropas nacionales. Nada más lejos de la realidad.

Antes de explicar con detalle lo ocurrido en Parla, es conveniente conocer mejor al personaje. El Coronel Puigdengolas era un militar de la cabeza a los pies que había nacido en Figueras (Gerona) en 1876, por lo que al empezar la Guerra Civil tenía 60 años. Luchó en la guerra de Cuba y en África hasta llegar a ser Coronel de Seguridad, mostrándose siempre partidario de las izquierdas: de hecho, llegó a enfrentarse personalmente con el General Sanjurjo en el año 1932, cuando se produjo el golpe de estado, conocido coloquialmente como la ‘Sanjurjada’.

Un militar muy bien valorado por la República

Al estallar la Guerra Civil, como era de esperar, Puigdengolas se posicionó próximo al bando republicano y dirigió la Columna anarquista que el 20 de julio de 1936 consiguió hacerse con el control de Alcalá de Henares, donde se había producido un amago de revuelta. El 22 de julio fue uno de los encargados de dirigir junto a Cipriano Mera la conquista de Guadalajara, ciudad en la que se habían hecho fuertes unos 600 militares y falangistas. Puigdengolas, sin embargo, no pudo frenar los desmanes que se produjeron en la ciudad alcarreña por parte de la CNT que acabaron con la vida de muchos de los militares que se habían rendido, entre ellos el Comandante Ortiz de Zárate.

Articulo sobre Puigdengolas cuando era
Coronel de Seguridad

Tres días después de dirigir aquella ofensiva de Guadalajara fue nombrado por el Ministerio de la Guerra Comandante Militar de Badajoz, donde sería apresado unas horas por militares contrarios al Frente Popular. Sin embargo logró la libertad y dirigió la defensa de la ciudad durante la primera mitad del mes de agosto ante los avances franquistas, que contaban con mayor número de hombres y equipamiento militar. Antes de que cayera en manos de Franco la ciudad, y tras ser herido de metralla en el brazo por un bombardeo, Puigdengolas consiguió huir de Extremadura y escapar a Portugal.

Durante casi dos meses permaneció detenido en el Batallón de Cazadores de Elvas y en el fuerte de Cacxias de Lisboa hasta que consiguió ser evacuado a la España Republicana en el buque Nyassa. Puigdengolas llegó hasta Tarragona el 13 de octubre de 1936 y nada más pisar suelo español el Ministerio de la Guerra le ordenó que se trasladara a toda prisa a Madrid. Por aquellos días concedió una entrevista a la agencia de prensa republicana Febus en la que realizaría las siguientes manifestaciones: _“Estoy otra vez en pie de guerra. Inmediatamente que la autoridad lo disponga, saldré para el frente para batir a las comparsas del criminal Queipo de LLano”._

Una vez en la capital fue nombrado jefe de la Agrupación de Columnas de Illescas para sustituir en el cargo a Ramiro Otal Navascues que había sido nombrado Jefe de Operaciones del Estado Mayor del Ejército del Centro.
Puigdengolas llegó a Madrid entre el 23 y el 26 de octubre y fue uno de los artífices de la ofensiva republicana en Seseña el día 29 de este mes. Aquella ofensiva se haría famosa por el avance imparable durante horas de una veintena de carros de combate soviéticos que llegaron a penetrar con facilidad en el interior del pueblo, controlado por los nacionales. Pese al ímpetu inicial, la ofensiva republicana no consiguió los propósitos esperados.

El asesinato en Parla

Dos días después del intento de conquista de Seseña, Puigdengolas se encontraba en los alrededores de Parla tratando de frenar un ataque franquista en este municipio de poco más de 1000 habitantes (por aquel entonces). Tras el avance fulminante de los Regulares se produjo una espantada de milicianos que defendían una posición elevada. Con el objetivo de frenar esa espantada, Puigdengolas, pistola en mano, disparó sobre el capitán que estaba al frente de la posición con la intención de evitar una retirada “sin honor”. Acto seguido, varios de los hombres que huían respondieron con sus fusiles la agresión del Coronel, acribillándole a balazos. Esta es la versión que relató Ángel Lamas Arroyo, oficial del Ejército que aquel 31 de octubre de 1936 ocupaba el puesto de ayudante del Coronel en la Jefatura de su Estado Mayor. Según su versión, el capitán al que disparó Puigdengolas cuando trataba de retirarse pertenecía al grupo del Comandante Fernández Cavada (que justo al día siguiente se le asignó el mando de la 37º Brigada Mixta).


A la izquierda, con gafas, Julián Fernández Cavada. Sus
hombres mataron a Puigdengolas, AHPCE
Lamas Arroyo, que meses más tarde terminaría pasándose a los nacionales por Santoña, publicó en 1972 unas memorias tituladas ‘Unos y otros‘ en las que hacía referencia al asesinato de Puigdengolas por parte de sus propios hombres: “No sentí la intensa indignación que por un crimen semejante, en relación con mandos de mi Ejército de siempre, sentido hubiera; ni admití la obligación de hacer causa común con los otros oficiales en contra de la soldadesca. Puesto que no era jefe mío y de mi bando la víctima y solo pasajera y por circunstancias me hallé a su lado”.

Veamos más detalles del crimen de Puigdengolas. Según el libro ‘El Coronel Puigdengolas y la batalla de Badajoz’, el capitán al que disparó nuestro protagonista mantuvo una acalorada discusión con el Coronel y le explicó que su retirada hacia Getafe no era consecuencia del pánico que tenían hacia los Regulares sino a una orden de repliegue que había dado el propio Comandante Cavada.

Según la versión de Lamas Arroyo, el Coronel Puigdengolas “_saca la pistola, la apoya en el pecho de aquel pobre aturdido… y mordiendo rabiosamente la palabra cobarde le dispara sin más intimidación. Con lo que cae instantáneamente… Pero la reación es también del todo increible para otros tiempos y viene automática. Media docena de fusiles apuntan a bocajarro al Coronel y disparan en rígida descarga. Cae igualmente fulminado. Siempre pensé que muerto”_.

Los milicianos que mataron a Puigdengolas explicaron a Lamas Arroyo que le “tenían ganas” desde hacía tiempo al Coronel por “faccioso” pues llevaba en pocas fechas “despachados” a unos cuantos “defensores de la República”. Es decir, según estos milicianos Puigdengolas se tomaba la justicia como él quería. La explicación que esgrimieron sus asesinos carecía de todo rigor ya que cuando fue asesinado, el Coronel apenas llevaba una semana en Madrid.

El entierro del Coronel

La misma tarde del 31 de octubre de 1936, la prensa madrileña se hacía eco de la muerte de Puigdengolas en Parla. El periódico ‘La Voz’, decía en su portada que había muerto “luchando por la República, un héroe del pueblo”. En ningún momento se comentaba el enfrentamiento que tuvo con un capitán de su mismo Ejército ni que había sido tiroteado por sus propios hombres. El entierro de Puigdengolas tuvo lugar el 01 de noviembre de este año, justo un día después de su asesinato, y a él acudieron un sinfín de representantes políticos y militares. Está enterrado en el Cementerio Este de Madrid.

Al parecer, pocos meses después de la muerte de Puigdengolas, Ángela Martínez (su viuda), solicitó al Ministerio de la Guerra, la pensión anual a la que tenía derecho como viuda de un oficial del Ejército.


Articulo del periódico La
Libertad
Si la prensa republicana no fue consciente o no quiso ser consciente del verdadero motivo de la muerte de Puigdengolas, podemos decir lo mismo de la prensa franquista. El periódico ‘Labor’ publicaba el 5 de noviembre de 1936 (ni una semana después de su muerte) que “el traidor Puigdengolas” había “muerto tras un bombardeo de la aviación franquista”, algo que realmente no había ocurrido.

Su hijo, José Luis Puigdengolas había terminado la carrera de medicina justo antes de empezar la Guerra Civil, por lo que en julio de 1936 ya ocupaba el rango de teniente médico y se encontraba destinado en Ciudad Real, donde posiblemente se enteró de la muerte de su padre. Afiliado al Partido Comunista, José Luis ejerció como médico de vanguardia durante la Batalla del Ebro y terminó la guerra como con un fulminante ascenso a capitán. Durante toda la campaña protegió a numerosos derechistas perseguidos y se casó por la Iglesia en 1938 (aunque parezca mentira) con una joven católica llamada Amalia Lafuente.

Otra historia en Parla

El día después de que el Coronel Puigdengolas fuera asesinado, la localidad de Parla volvió a ser noticia. El 1 de noviembre, tropas republicanas conseguían hacer prisionero a un soldado artillero italiano que combatía del lado de los nacionales, algo muy noticiable para la propaganda republicana que quería demostrar ante la opinión pública internacional que Mussolini estaba apoyando con artillería a Franco (ya se sabía que Italia había cedido a varios pilotos a la aviación nacional). El soldado italiano apresado, que se llamaba Luigi Corsi Silaberta, era natural de Villa Costelli y tenía 21 años, había sido ascendido a Brigada por méritos de guerra y había participado días atrás en los combates de infantería y artillería en Illescas.

La maquinaria de la propaganda Republica dio a conocer a la opinión pública el supuesto relato de Corsi desde que llegó a España hasta que fue arrestado por los republicanos.Afirmó que pertenecía al 10 Cuerpo del Ejército de Artillería ubicado en Roma y que fue trasladado forzosamente hasta España para combatir junto “a los rebeldes”. Dijo que había llegado a Vigo el 28 de septiembre de 1936 junto a más de 150 militares italianos, más numerosos carros de combate, 38 cañones antitanque, 25.000 proyectiles de artillería y cuatro estaciones de radio.

Sumario judicial contra Luigi Corsi

Los corresponsales extranjeros en Madrid difundieron a toda prisa las informaciones sobre Luigi Corsi. Los encargados de propaganda de la República se sumaron un tanto con esta difusión ya que pretendían criticar con dureza al Comité Internacional de no Intervención. Para que nuestros lectores vean hasta donde llegó la noticia, hemos subido una captura de pantalla de un periódico de Nueva Zelanda (New Zeland Herald) que se hizo eco del arresto de Corsi.

A través del Archivo Histórico Nacional hemos encontrado el sumario del juicio al que fue sometido el prisionero italiano Corsi, al que un Tribunal Popular juzgaba por auxilio a la rebelión. Durante todo el juicio, trató de ganarse la confianza del prisionero Pablo Sarroca Tomás, un antiguo sacerdote castrense que había decidido apoyar a la República, pocos días después de que empezara la Guerra Civil. Sarroca, en realidad formaba parte de los Servicios Especiales del Ministerio de la Guerra, dedicándose sobre todo a la sección de propaganda y prensa. Aprovechando sus estudios de italiano, Sarroca ejerció de traductor y hombre de confianza de Corsi con el objetivo de que éste accediera a conceder entrevistas ante la prensa internacional que estaba en Madrid.

Tras quedar detenido en el Cuartel de Conde Duque a la espera de que se celebrara su juicio, Luigi recibió allí un gran número de visitas, entre otras la de dos parlamentarios británicos que querían comprobar su estado de salud. Durante el juicio, el joven italiano se mostró partidario de la República y tras decir varias veces que fue obligado a combatir en España, en enero de 1937 fue absuelto, quedando en libertad.

Fuentes consultadas

– ‘Unos y otros’, Ángel Lamas Arroyo
– ‘El Coronel Puigdengolas y la Batalla de Badajoz’, Hector Alonso García
– ‘Guerra y represión en el sur de España’, Francisco Espinosa
– Hemeroteca Nacional
– Hemeroteca ABC
– Archivo Histórico Nacional, Causa General
Origen: Guerra en Madrid: La verdad sobre el asesinato del Coronel Puigdengolas a manos de sus propios hombres


----------



## I. de A. (10 Oct 2019)

*Guerra en Madrid: La traición de Alberti a Muñoz Seca y el ‘triunfo’ de Buero Vallejo*


A la izquierda Muñoz Seca. Arriba a la derecha Rafael
Alberti y abajo Antonio Buero Vallejo

Todavía hoy sigue sorprendiéndonos lo diferente que fue la Guerra Civil Española para unas personas u otras. El conflicto fratricida en aquel Madrid bajo dominio republicano y cercado por los nacionalistas fue tremendamente dispar en función de un sinfín de variables como la ideología, los amigos o enemigos, las envidias e incluso las influencias. En esta nueva entrada de www.guerraenmadrid.com vamos a recordar a tres escritores españoles de aquella época cuya historia durante la guerra fue radicalmente opuesta al igual que su devenir durante aquellos tristes años.

Pedro Muñoz Seca era uno de los autores teatrales mas insignes y populares de Madrid durante la II República y antes de ella. Nacido en el Puerto de Santa María en 1879, cuando se produjo el Alzamiento gozaba ya de 57 años y estaba en la plenitud de su carrera, siendo muy admirado en una época donde el teatro era el principal espectáculo internacional en contraposición al cine que empezaba a popularizarse. En aquellos años Muñoz Seca, hombre cercano, generoso y amigo de sus amigos, arrastraba una gran popularidad y admiración desde las mas altas jerarquías de la política y finanza del país hasta los aficionados mas humildes.

La sencillez de los personajes de sus obras teatrales resultaba muy accesible e identificable con las clase trabajadora. Esto se demostraba, por ejemplo, con aquellas palabras que pondría en su personaje Antoñito en el sainete que publicó en 1906 “La casa de la juerga”, unos versos que tuvieron durante la II República una gran actualidad en el plano político:
​Muñoz Seca fue detenido en los primeros días de la sublevación por las milicias populares y después de pasar por su correspondiente checa fue recluido en la Prisión de San Antón. Desde el momento mismo de su detención la familia recurrió a todas las personas influyentes y amigos que él conociera y pocos o muy pocos se preocuparon por él e hicieron todo lo posible por sacarle de la cárcel. Si que destacó por su humanidad Antonio Paso, padre del famoso Alfonso Paso, que incluso tuvo que quitarse los calcetines que llevaba puestos para dárselos a Muñoz Seca el cuál le decía que tenía mucho frío en la prisión. Sin embargo y a pesar de su popularidad y generosidad nadie, ni de la cultura ni la de política, fue capaz de liberarle de aquellas milicias que estaban creando el terror en la capital con detenciones y asesinatos injustificados.


Paracuellos del Jarama tras la Guerra Civil
Después de la guerra su hija Asunción denunciaba por ejemplo a Rafael Sánchez Guerra, un político que había sabido sobrevivir a los avatares revolucionarios acomodándose : Sánchez Guerra fue ayudante del Presidente de la República Alcalá Zamora y Teniente Alcalde del Ayuntamiento de Madrid. Éste, a pesar de la convivencia y amistad mutua de ambas familias, ante la petición de Asunción Muñoz Seca de que usara de sus influencias para sacar a su padre de la cárcel, cuando todos en Madrid conocían las continuas sacas y asesinatos que se estaban produciendo le contestó textualmente_ “… que en lo único que les podía ayudar era decirles en qué cementerio ingresaba su padre”.
_
Pedro Muñoz Seca fue sacado de la cárcel de San Antón en la madrugada del 28 de noviembre de 1936, en una expedición de presos que fue ejecutada por las milicias encargadas de su conducción en Paracuellos del Jarama. La orden de saca, como todas las que se produjeron con anterioridad desde primeros de noviembre, aparece firmada el 27 de noviembre de 1936 por el Delegado de Orden Público Serrano Poncela, miembro de las Juventudes Socialistas Unificadas como su gran amigo y protector Santiago Carrillo, el cual firmaba las órdenes en blanco y los jefes de milicias se encargaban de poner la fecha y nombres de los ejecutados. El siguiente día el Director de la Prisión y un funcionario firmarían las diligencias de cumplimiento de la orden con una relación de las personas que habían sido ejecutadas.

En distintas piezas de la Causa General de Madrid, aparecen alusiones de testigos e inculpados por el asesinato de Pedro Muñoz Seca. Por ejemplo es particularmente significativa por las referencias al autor teatral las manifestaciones que realiza después de la Guerra Civil Gregorio Muñoz Juan, hombre de 43 años con domicilio en la calle de Real, 32 de Paracuellos de Jarama.- El testigo afirmaba que desde el mes de septiembre de 1936 estuvo, al igual que otros muchos convecinos derechistas, obligado a cavar trincheras por imposición del Comité del Frente Popular de Paracuellos de Jarama y que el día 7 de noviembre por la mañana se presentaron los componentes del citado Comité y otros varios individuos que constituían el Comité del Frente Popular del barrio de las Ventas, obligándoles a dejar las trincheras en las que estaban ocupados, y bajar al sitio denominado “Arroyo de San José” para dedicarse, con más personas del vecindario de Paracuellos, a la apertura de zanjas.


Izquierda: Casa natal de Muñoz Seca en el Puerto de
Santa María / Derecha: Casa de Rafael Alberti
Al llegar a aquel lugar sobre las 9 de la mañana observaron aproximadamente 200 cadáveres y unos 12 ó 15 milicianos desconocidos, armados de fusil, que se dedicaban a quitar a los cadáveres lo que llevaban en los bolsillos y las mejores prendas de vestir; oyó decir allí que las víctimas procedían de la Cárcel Modelo y habían llegado sobre las ocho de la mañana de aquél día en autobuses de dos pisos de los del servicio público en Madrid y fusilados inmediatamente. Desde este día 7 de noviembre Gregorio no dejó de trabajar en este paraje, dedicado a abrir fosas y enterrar cadáveres procedentes de las distintas prisiones de la capital: habían comenzado la saca de presos que en algunos aspectos se asemejan en la actualidad a los crímenes yihadistas que por desgracia podemos ver en la actualidad a través de la televisión.

Reproducimos textualmente lo que el testigo declararía de lo que vio el 28 de noviembre día del asesinato de Pedro Muñoz Seca:



> _“A primera hora de su mañana volvió a trabajar al “Arroyo de San José”, y vio como alrededor de las once, llegaban siete autobuses de dos pisos y otros tres de un piso, todos ellos de los del servicio público en Madrid, abarrotados de presos, atadas las manos a la espalda. Oyó comentar entonces que todos los presos procedían de la Cárcel de San Antón. Pararon los vehículos al lado de la zanja número 4, por su lado Sur.- Los milicianos que iban de escolta, fueron sacándolos en grupos de 20 a 25 presos, que colocaban en fila junto a la zanja abierta, de espaldas a ésta, y desde unos seis metros de distancia, les hacían con sus fusiles fuego de frente. El penúltimo de los fusilados en aquella expedición fue Don Pedro Muñoz Seca, a quien mataron a muy pocos metros de distancia donde cavaba el declarante, en el extremo Oeste de la fosa número 4.- Como conocía de vista a este tan popular autor, prestó el testigo toda su atención a sus últimas instantes, y le vio caminar con ademán tranquilo los veinte metros que le separaban desde el autobús al punto dónde fue muerto, y al pasar junto a los cadáveres de los recién asesinados, decía: “Ahí va el último acto de la escena; hasta al morir, con la sonrisa en los labios. Este es el último epílogo de mi vida”.- Al acabar estas palabras recibió los tiros mortales. Oyó cómo muchos de los asesinados aquella mañana antes de morir, proferían, entre otras, estas expresiones: unos, “¡Os perdonamos de todo corazón, asesinos!”; otros “Nos matais porque somos católicos y personas de orden”. Casi todos morían gritando: “¡Arriba España!”, “¡Viva Cristo Rey!”. Vio también aquella mañana como descendieron juntos, para ser matados, un señor alto, de luto, y sus dos hijos; aquél pidió permiso para hablar con ellos y, obtenido de los milicianos, los tres se salieron de la fila y empezaron a hablar en voz baja, juntas las tres caras. A los pocos instantes se acercaron dos milicianos y les gritaron: “Andad para alante”. El padre apartó de sí, en un rápido movimiento de hombros, a sus dos hijos, quedando los tres frente a sus verdugos, al tiempo que el anciano gritaba: “¡Fuego!” y, en el acto, caían los tres muertos.- Aquella tarde y en la mañana del día siguiente, enterraron los varios centenares de presos matados en esta expedición, que recibieron tierra en la zanja número 4 (al Oeste de los enterrados de la víspera y casi hasta el extremo Oeste, pues sólo quedaron unos tres metros de este lado sin tapar entonces); otros muertos de esta expedición fueron inhumados en la mitad Este de la zanja número 5; los restantes recibieron sepultura en diversas pequeñas zanjas que de días atrás estaban abiertas por la parte Oeste de las zanjas números 5 y 6 y no a gran distancia de éstas. Se fijó mucho en dónde enterraban a MUÑOZ SECA y, sin temor a equivocarse, puede señalar con precisión el punto de la zanja número 5 en que yacen sus restos”._




Este testimonio por su crudeza y realismo lo prosigue el testigo el día siguiente 29 de noviembre _“…A las nueve de la mañana, y cuando iban a enterrar a los cadáveres que quedaban de la víspera, encontraron, al Norte de la fosa número 4, otros 500 cadáveres, que según oyó decir procedían de las cárceles de San Antón y Porlier y que tuvieron que ser llevados aquella misma noche. Estos cadáveres fueron enterrados en la fosa número 5. A las 10 llegaron unos individuos en coche y bajaron a dos ancianas, a las que mataron a pistoletazos y fueron enterradas en las fosas pequeñas que hay al Oeste de las números 5 y 6”.
_
La traición de Rafael Alberti

De los tres escritores a los que queremos hacer referencia, Pedro Muñoz Seca sufrió la peor suerte. También la familia de éste acudió a pedir ayuda a su paisano Rafael Alberti, nacido en el Puerto de Santa María como él en 1902, cuando Muñoz Seca contaba 23 años y sobresalía este en el ámbito literario. Alberti era el intelectual mas sobresaliente en la Guerra Civil, presidiendo el Comité de Intelectuales Antifascistas junto a su pareja Maria Teresa León. Además en dicho Comité, como en todas las facetas laborales, se habían creado órganos de depuración de sus integrantes y, Muñoz Seca desde un principio estuvo catalogado como monárquico y de derechas dada sus continuas colaboraciones en el periódico ABC y otros medios afines.


Alberti con una delegación soviética. El literato está señalado
con una flecha.
Nada quiso hacer Alberti por su paisano Muñoz Seca, a pesar de que el hermano del primero le rogaba que intentase sacarlo de la cárcel; pero él inflexible y queriendo mostrarse en consonancia con sus postulados comunistas y con la revolución proletaria de Rusia con cuyos intelectuales Mijail Kolsotv o Illa Ehrenburg se dedicaba plenamente a la propaganda revolucionaria, siempre en la retaguardia. Al finalizar la guerra y durante muchos años hasta la muerte de Franco viviría su exilio dorado cobrando directamente de Moscú de las rentas llevadas por Negrín al exterior; a su vuelta a España llegaría a gozar de popularidad siendo elegido incluso diputado a las Cortes.

​Desde www.guerraenmadrid.com no nos inventamos absolutamente nada. La pasión de Alberti por la mano dura del comunismo soviético queda reflejado en una loa que él mismo escribió de su puño y letra dedicada a Stalin, para nosotros, al igual que Hitler, uno de los grandes genocidas de la historia: _“José Stalin ha muerto. Padre y maestro y camarada. Quiero llorar, quiero cantar. Que el agua clara me ilumine. Que su alma clara me ilumine. En esta noche que te vas”_.

​Como puede observarse, el destino de ambos literatos portuenses fue radicalmente opuesto. Llama la atención que hoy en día mientras la casa donde nació Muñoz Seca solo una lápida recuerda su vida, en la que nación Alberti existe todo un Museo de veneración al insigne portuense que poco quiso hacer por salvar a su paisano de la muerte.

El triunfo durante el franquismo del ‘camarada’ Buero 

Otro escritor militante comunista y que no solo sobrevivió a la justicia franquista en la postguerra, , sino que triunfó en el ámbito teatral tras sufrir pocos años de cautiverio fue Antonio Buero Vallejo. Al estallar el alzamiento Buero Vallejo era un joven universitario matriculado en Bellas Artes dónde se inició en la carrera política, siendo elegido rápidamente como Secretario General de la FUE (Federación Universitaria Española) y ya a mediados de la campaña en el año 1938 se afilió al Partido Comunista y al Socorro Rojo Internacional.

Buero Vallejo, además de dedicarse a realizar carteles propagandísticos dada su adscripción comunista y su facilitad para la pintura, intervino como sanitario en los frentes de guerra, al término de la cual es contactado por miembros del PC en la clandestinidad en Madrid, dedicándose a falsificar documentaciones de falange y de otro tipo para elementos comunistas ocultos. Tal es así que incluso llegó a falsificar documentos para Jjosé Cazorla, sustituto de Santiago Carrillo en La Junta de Defensa de Madrid y uno de los máximos organizadores de la represión policial y saca de presos en los primeros meses de la guerra civil en la capital.

​A pesar de haber sido condenado a la pena de muerte, Buero Vallejo apenas llegó a pasar por las cárceles franquistas cinco años dedicándose posteriormente, con total libertad a pesar de la Dictadura, a su carrera teatral con un gran éxito.

Bibliografía
– Causa General (CG)
– Archivo Histórico Militar (AHM)
– Paracuellos Katyn, César Vidal
– Un diplomático en el Madrid rojo, Felix Schlayer
Origen: Guerra en Madrid: La traición de Alberti a Muñoz Seca y el ‘triunfo’ de Buero Vallejo


----------



## I. de A. (10 Oct 2019)

*Solo el 24% de los fondos fue para las fosas de las víctimas – Roberto Perez*





El expresidente acudió al acto del X aniversario de la Ley de Memoria Histórica que se celebró en León en 2017 – Vídeo: La Memoria Histórica choca contra la realidad: «José Antonio era el gasolinero del pueblo»
LAS CUENTAS DE LA MEMORIA HISTÓRICA
*Zapatero destinó a su ley 25 millones en seis años y las autonomías dedican unos 10 al año*




Roberto Pérez
11/02/2018 02:32h


En seis años, de 2006 a 2011, el Gobierno de Rodríguez Zapatero se gastó unos 25 millones de euros en subvencionar proyectos relacionados con la Memoria Histórica. En 2007 sacó adelante la ley que regula la materia y que, según se dijo en su momento, tenía como prioridad dignificar a las víctimas de la Guerra Civil y de la dictadura, localizar y abrir fosas comunes, identificar cadáveres y dar la oportunidad a las familias de honrarles y darles sepultura. Aquel digno propósito, sin embargo, se convirtió en destino residual de la millonada de dinero público que corrió al amparo de la ley de Zapatero.
De esos 24,9 millones de euros, apenas 5,9 -un discreto 24%- se dedicaron realmente a financiar proyectos de búsqueda de fosas, de identificación de restos de víctimas de la Guerra Civil y de la dictadura franquista. Así se desprende de los propios listados oficiales que dejó certificados el Gobierno de Zapatero. El grueso de aquellos fondos acabaron pagando actividades diversas, a menudo desarrolladas por asociaciones fundadas precisamente al calor de aquella multimillonaria apuesta gubernamental por subvencionar la Memoria Histórica. En la lista de beneficiarios de todo este flujo de dinero público afloran también los sindicatos y fundaciones o entidades encuadradas o ligadas a partidos como el PSOE, IU, ERC o el PNV.
Un reparto variado
En aquellos seis años se subvencionó con un total de 1,15 millones de euros la instalación de 36 placas de homenaje, monolitos, lápidas o similares. Coste medio unitario: 32.000 euros. En subvencionar 44 exposiciones se fueron 1,27 millones de euros -a casi 30.000 euros por exposición-; otros 1,73 millones de euros en financiar documentales; más de dos millones de euros para subvencionar trabajos archivísticos y documentales; millón y medio se fueron en actos públicos de homenaje cuyo coste unitario, en algún caso, alcanzó los 60.000 euros; casi tres millones de euros para recopilar testimonios orales y escritos…

El Gobierno de Zapatero inauguró un multimillonario ovillo en torno a la Memoria Histórica que el PP cortó en seco cuando Rajoy llegó a La Moncloa, pero que desde entonces ha proliferado en gobiernos autonómicos, diputaciones y ayuntamientos. Dada la larga lista de instituciones, hoy por hoy es imposible saber cuánto dinero público se le va a España tras esa puerta -y menos aún en qué actividades concretas acaba todo ese dinero-. No hay un estudio global de fiscalización que escrute cuánto, cómo y en qué se gasta todo el sector público español bajo el epígrafe «Memoria Histórica». Pero de los datos oficiales recopilados por ABC se desprende que, solo entre todos los gobiernos autonómicos, el gasto en este particular supera los 10 millones de euros anuales.
A ellos se suma lo que dedican ayuntamientos, diputaciones y similares, montante añadido que se cuenta también por millones. Solo una porción de todo ese dineral se dedica realmente a localizar, honrar y dar digna sepultura a quienes perecieron víctimas de la Guerra Civil y de la dictadura.
Los que más dedican
Algunos gobiernos autonómicos de izquierdas han abanderado especialmente el incremento del gasto en torno durante los últimos años, pero hay notables diferencias entre autonomías. Hay administraciones regionales que no dedican dinero público a la Memoria Histórica o es testimonial. Otras, sin embargo, presumen de que cada vez gastan más en esta materia. Ha sido el caso de la Junta de Andalucía, que este año ha dotado su área de «Memoria democrática» con 1,7 millones de euros, frente a los 1,3 millones de 2017.
En Extremadura, los acuerdos presupuestarios entre PSOE y Podemos se han sustanciado en una dotación extra de medio millón para gastar este año en programas. En Baleares, la presidenta socialista, Francina Armengol, ha presupuestado para este año 750.000 euros a gastar en la misma materia. En el Gobierno valenciano la suma es abultada. El año pasado, por ejemplo, convocó subvenciones por valor de casi medio millón de euros. Y este 2018 da un paso más y ha reservado 429.000 euros para crear el Instituto Valenciano de memoria Democrática. Todo esto en una comunidad en la que, según ha denunciado recientemente el PP, el gobierno socialista de Alicante ha disparado un 161% el presupuesto: 520.000 euros para este 2018.
En el País Vasco resulta complicado discernir con exactitud el dinero dedicado específicamente a la memoria histórica tal y como la concibió Zapatero, es decir, la relativa a la Guerra Civil y a la represión franquista. Y es que el Gobierno vasco engloba presupuestariamente esta materia en su área de «Memoria, Convivencia y Derechos Humanos». Ésta incluye tanto lo relativo a la Guerra Civil y la dictadura como el terrorismo de ETA o del GAL. En definitiva, todo lo relativo a la vulneración de derechos humanos desde los años 30 hasta la actualidad. Para todo ello, el Gobierno vasco reserva algo más de 2 millones. El Gobierno de Navarra ha consignado este año unos 800.000 euros para «políticas públicas de memoria».
Cataluña también tiene un alto presupuesto: su programa «Relaciones institucionales, memoria, paz y derechos humanos» contó en 2017 con 5,17 millones de euros.
En el resto de gobiernos regionales, las partidas reservadas para la Memoria Histórica son discretas y, en algún caso, meramente testimoniales.
Origen: Solo el 24% de los fondos fue para las fosas de las víctimas


----------



## I. de A. (10 Oct 2019)

*Dos sacerdotes con distinto final – Juan A. Torres / El periódico de Ibiza y Formentera*
Historia – 80 aniversario del golpe de estado contra la II República
Juan A. Torres|@labritja84 | Eivissa | 17/07/2016





*Sobre estas líneas un sacerdote rodeado por milicianos en las calles de Dalt Vila, en una imagen publicada en el libro ‘Mallorca en guerra contra el marxismo’, de Andrés de Palma, publicado en 1936 por la editorial Antonio Sabater. Foto: AHE
17-07-2016*

Mañana, 18 de julio, se cumplen 80 años del golpe de estado contra el gobierno de la Segunda República. El fracaso de esta sublevación militar de 1936, conocida como el Alzamiento nacional, y que estuvo apoyada por los partidos de derechas y fascistas además de la Iglesia, condujo al país a una guerra civil de casi tres años que dividió España en dos bandos y que tras la derrota de los republicanos desembocó en cuatro décadas de dictadura del general Franco, uno de los militares sublevados junto a Emilio Mola y José Sanjurjo.
Las noticias del golpe de estado también llegaron a las Pitiüses y un día después, el 19 de julio, el capitán Rafael García Ledesma, la máxima autoridad militar en las Pitiüses, declaró el estado de guerra y se unió a la sublevación. La represión contra la izquierda no se hizo esperar y alrededor de unas sesenta personas fueron encarceladas en el castillo de Dalt Vila. A García Ledesma le sustituyó el comandante de infantería Juli Mestre Martí, un militar catalán de rango superior que se encontraba de vacaciones en la isla.
Tres semanas tardaron los republicanos en recuperar el control. Fue después del desembarco del 8 de agosto en Santa Eulària y Pou des Lleó de la denominada Columna de Baleares, una expedición comandada por Alberto Bayo que tres días antes había salido del puerto de Barcelona con el objetivo de recuperar el control de las Islas para el bando republicano y que contó con la ayuda de guardias civiles llegados desde Valencia al mando de Manuel Uribarry.
Desde que pisaron la isla, los milicianos fueron en busca de las personas relacionadas con el golpe, entre ellos el banquero Abel Matutes Torres y el mismo comandante Mestre, que fue fusilado el 15 de agosto. García Ledesma ya se había quitado la vida un día después de la llegada de los republicanos. Pero el gran objetivo de los republicanos fue la Iglesia. Hasta 21 eclesiásticos de la isla fueron asesinados a manos de los milicianos, que también destrozaron y quemaron iglesias por toda la isla. Uno de ellos fue el párroco de Sant Francesc Xavier, Antoni Roig Juan. Un joven de 39 años que había nacido en Santa Eulària y que fue asesinado en sa Carrossa cuando era conducido preso hacia el Castell. Enrique Fajarnés Cardona narró este episodio en su libro ‘Lo que Ibiza me inspiró’: «Parece que los milicianos le compelían a que vitorease la República; pero él, fortalecido ya por el espíritu del martirio, replicaba vitoreando a Cristo Rey. Exasperados los otros, le dispararon los fusiles a mitad de la cuesta. El prisionero no pudo llegar a la cárcel».
Paco, un joven testigo
Presenciando aquella escena estaba Paco, un joven _vilero_ que entonces contaba con trece años de edad acompañado por otro chaval del que sólo recuerda que era hijo de Consuelo Cuevas, «una artista de segunda». Cuenta Paco que prefiere mantener su apellido en el anonimato al hablar de una época que todavía hoy, a sus casi 94 años, le produce mucho dolor. Aquel día su amigo y él, que vivía en la entonces calle Tamarit del Poble Nou de la Marina (ahora bautizada como Bisbe Torres) subieron a la Catedral para ver los destrozos que los republicanos habían provocado en el templo. Al bajar de allí y a su paso por sa Carrossa se encontraron con la trágica comitiva. «Fue una escena dantesca: aquel sacerdote no quería caminar y un bravucón de aquellos le disparó por detrás y lo mató», explica Paco de manera pausada y con el pesar que los años no han conseguido borrar.
Mossènyer Cama
Otra suerte muy distinta corrió Vicent Ferrer _Cama_, sacerdote originario de Sant Joan y que sobrevivió a la masacre de ‘Els fets des Castell’ del 13 de septiembre, donde 93 personas (entre ellas 18 religiosos) perdieron la vida masacrados por los milicianos que emprendían su huida de la isla tras el bombardeo que sufrió la ciudad por parte de la aviación fascista italiana. Don Vicent, que aquella noche perdió a su hermano Josep, también sacerdote, se mantuvo con vida tras la primera embestida con ametralladoras y granadas de mano que los milicianos utilizaron para acabar con los prisioneros.
Los republicanos encontraron a don Vicent sentado en la esquina donde pudo esquivar los proyectiles y rodeado de cadáveres. Le ordenaron que se levantara y ante la negativa del sacerdote le dispararon el tiro de gracia, que no fue tal. _Mossènyer Cama_ se tapó la cara con el brazo derecho, que fue atravesada por la bala que le impactó en la cara del sacerdote y le salió junto a la oreja, sin llegar a matarlo. Malherido, salió de Dalt Vila por el Portal de ses Taules y llegó a la desaparecida Clínica Alcántara, en la actual avenida Ignasi Wallis, donde fue curado de sus heridas.
Don Vicent fue un auténtico enamorado de la música pero el balazo que recibió en el brazo le impidió volver a tocar el violín. _Mossènyer Cama_falleció en 1986 y desde 2007 tiene una estatua que le recuerda junto a la iglesia de su pueblo natal.
Tras la recuperación del poder por parte del bando nacional, empezó la represión más sangrienta de todo el conflicto armado alentada por Arconovaldo Bonaccorsi, autoproclamado Conde Rossi, un fascista italiano que luchó contra las tropas de Bayo en Mallorca liderando a los Dragones de la muerte
Origen: Dos sacerdotes con distinto final » Ibiza » Pitiusas » El periódico de Ibiza y Formentera


----------



## I. de A. (10 Oct 2019)

*José Antonio Aguirre: un católico admirador de la democracia… soviética descrito por un agente comunista en España*



“El presidente Aguirre es joven, elegante, amable. Por su aspecto parece un artista, pero su especialidad es la producción de chocolate. Creo que es así. En su partido -partido burgués de los nacionalistas vascos- es considerado como de extrema izquierda. Sobre la mesa tiene un pequeño crucifijo de marfil; Aguirre es un católico convencido, como es católico todo su partido. Y con el mismo convencimiento y no menos dureza habla del papel destructor y letal del fascismo, que está en contradicción con el humanismo cristiano suyo y de sus amigos.
Aguirre describe las atrocidades de los facciosos en San Sebastián; habla de la ayuda extranjera que reciben los reaccionarios, sobre todo del Vaticano; está entusiasmado con la nota soviética al Comité de No Intervención de Londres.


> – Lo que más me admira de esta nota es la firmeza de tono y la plenitud de voz de la democracia soviética. Esta es la única manera de hablar con los perturbadores fascistas de la paz



Los nacionalistas vascos constituyen el flanco más derechista del frente contra el fascismo. Están unidos por numerosos lazos con el gran capital industrial y financiero del lugar. Las ideas religiosas y el nexo con el clero los aproxima a los reaccionarios clericales de la Navarra vecina y facciosa, la Vendée española”
KOLTSOV, Diario de la guerra de España, pp.137-138
“Diario de la guerra española (versiones españolas: Editorial Ruedo Ibérico 1963, Akal 1978) constituye un documento imprescindible, a pesar de sus desviaciones propagandísticas, y en él se reflejan muchas de estas actividades, aunque apócrifamente atribuidas a un inexistente comunista mejicano, Miguel Martínez […] Todos los historiadores están de acuerdo en que el papel de Mijaíl Yefímovich Koltsov en la guerra civil española no fue el del simple “corresponsal de Pravda” que pretendía ser. Testimonios diversos lo describen como agente del NKVD (policía secreta de Stalin), comisario político, agente de propaganda, organizador de la censura, asesor militar e incluso informador personal del propio Stalin. Su amigo Iliá Ehrenburg, corresponsal de Izvestia en esa época, llegó a decir: “Sería difícil imaginar el primer año de guerra sin M. Ye. Koltsov”. Su _Diario de la guerra española _(versiones españolas: Editorial Ruedo Ibérico 1963, Akal 1978) constituye un documento imprescindible, a pesar de sus desviaciones propagandísticas, y en él se reflejan muchas de estas actividades, aunque apócrifamente atribuidas a un inexistente comunista mejicano, Miguel Martínez […] Mijaíl Koltsov fue encarcelado poco después, acusado de actividades antisoviéticas y ejecutado en 1940, o en 1942 según otras fuentes. La reciente puesta en circulación de algunos documentos del archivo personal de Stalin ha arrojado luz sobre esta misteriosa detención. Parece ser que Koltsov fue denunciado por André Marty, máxima autoridad de las brigadas internacionales” (Jesús Aller en La Nueva España)
Origen: DESDE MI CAMPANARIO: JOSÉ ANTONIO AGUIRRE; un católico admirador de la democracia… soviética descrito por un agente comunista en España


----------



## I. de A. (10 Oct 2019)

*1*

*PNV, el jesuita Arzalluz, el fusilamiento de sacerdotes nacionalistas vascos y una contudente réplica.*
Carlos Ibáñez Quintana propina una contundente réplica a las mentiras de Javier Arzallus, indigno hijo de Requeté de la Cruzada. El impresentable artículo de Arzallus:





Damnatio Memoriae
Xabier Arzalluz
La condena más grave que existía en la antigua Roma no era ni la crucifixión ni el destierro sino la condena de la “memoria”, el hacer desaparecer a una persona, generalmente hombres públicos, de la historia de su pueblo. Así condenaron, por ejemplo, al emperador Domiciano: se derribaron sus estatuas y todo lo de suntuario que había erigido en sus años de poder, borraron su nombre de las actas imperiales, consulares o de cualquier otra mención pública. La condena a la no existencia.

El próximo 28 de Octubre se celebra en Roma la gran ceremonia de la solemne subida a los altares de un total de 498 nuevos beatos. Se trata de “mártires de la Cruzada de Franco”. Junto a ellos, como añade el episcopado español, los que ya fueron canonizados en Madrid por el Papa Wojtyla, mientras aguardan su turno otros 863 “mártires muertos por el odio a la fé”, cuyos Decretos esperan ser firmados por el Papa en los próximos meses, así como un millar más, cuyas causas ya se encuentran en distintas fases del proceso. Todo esto según el ABC del 10-10-07. El Secretario de la Conferencia Episcopal Española “recordó que los mártires no son de ningún bando, sino que han valorado más a Cristo que a su propia vida”.
Murieron por el “odio a la fé” de aquellas turbas de asesinos que con tanta barbarie desacreditaron las ideas de libertad y justicia que decían defender. Pienso que en estos tiempos de revisión histórica, aquellas organizaciones políticas y sindicales deberían lanzar un serio “mea culpa” de aquellos horrores de los que también fueron responsables.
Pero debo también levantar la voz ante el pleno del Episcopado español que, según el Secretario de la Conferencia Episcopal, estará en pleno en Roma el día 28. Todavía estamos muchos esperando a que la Jerarquía española, como sucesora de aquella que declaró CRUZADA a la rebelión militar de Franco contra el Estado legalmente constituído, diga una palabra de condena o de lamentación ante aquella declaración de guerra del Episcopado español contra un régimen legítimo por más que no deseado. ¡Cuántos de los que fueron masacrados por las gentes republicanas no lo fueron simplemente por esta declaración de guerra.! 
Aquellos, injustamente asesinados han recibido al menos el reconocimiento y la máxima gloria que, según sus convicciones, puede una persona recibir: la de ser declarados héroes, con mención personalizada y glorificados hasta en efigie.
Pero hay otros que no van a ser nombrados ni muchos menos “glorificados “el día 28 en Roma. Ni siquiera van a ser mencionados en sus propias diócesis, ni tendrán una tumba ni una modesta lápida en las iglesias o parroquias en las que prestaron sus servicios religiosos. Fueron DIECISEIS. Asesinados por las gentes de Franco al entrar en Euskadi.. Y que no fueron mil porque ni el Vaticano ni los Obispos de Europa o América podían aceptar que se estropeara el concepto de Cruzada que tantos dividendos propagandísticos proporcionaron a Franco y a la Iglesia, especialmen a la española. Hasta los Obispos de aquí estarán en Roma el día 28. Pero los 16 sacerdotes vascos asesinados por Franco seguirán con la “DAMNATIO MEMORIAE” que les ha barrido durante las largas seis décadas de cualquier memoria o recuerdo público.
Fueron:
ADARRAGA LARBURU, José, sacerdote diocesano, natural de VILLABONA (Gip), 55 años, adscrito a la parroquia de Hernani, detenido en la cárcel de Ondarreta y ejecutado en Hernani el 17-10-36.
ALBISU VIDAUR, Gervasio; sac.dioc., de Rentería, 65 años, coadjutor de Rentería, en la prisión de Ondarreta y ejecutado a el cementerio de Hernani 7-8/10-36
ARIN OYARZABAL, José Joaquín, sac.dioc. natural de VILLABONA (Gip), 61 años, arcipreste de Mondragón, prisión de Ondarreta, ejecutado en Oyarzun 24/25-10-36.
ARIZTIMUÑO OLASO, José, sac. dioc. de Tolosa (Gip), 40 años, prisión de Ondarreta y ejecución en Hernani 17-10-36.
BOMBIN, Antonio O:F:M;, sac. Franciscano que ejerció largos años en Perú. Prof. En 1936 en el Colegio Seráfico de Anguciana (Rioja) Su cadáver apareció en Laguardia (Alava) zonas ambas controladas por los rebeldes. Fecha de ejecución no determinada.
GURIDI ARRAZOLA, Leonardo. Sac. Dioc., natural de Oñate (Gip.) 40 años, Coadjutor en Modragón, prision de Ondarreta y ejecución en Oyarzun, 24/25-10-36.
ITURRICASTILLO ARANZABAL,Jorge, Sac Dioc., Nat. De Elgeta (Gip), ecónomo de Marín (Escoriaza),prisión de Ondarreta, Ejecución en Oyarzun 7-11-36.
LEKUONA ETXABEGUREN,Martín, Sac.Dioc..nat de Oyarzun (Gip), 28 años, Coadjutor de Rentería, prisión en Ondarreta, ejecución en Hernani,7/8-10-36.
MARKIEGI OLAZABAL,José,,sac.dioc.,nat. De Deba (Gip) 40 años,coadjutor en Mondragón, prisión en Ondarreta,ejecutado en Oyarzun el 25-10-36
MENDIKUTE LIZEAGA,Alejandro. Sac.dioc., nat de Alza (Gip),45 años, capellán en San Sebastián, residente en Hernani., prisión de Ondarreta, ejecutado en Hernani 23/24-10-36.
ONAINDIA ZULOAGA, Celestino. Sac. Dioc., natural de Markina,38 años, coadj. de Elgóibar, prisión en Ondarreta y ejecutado en Hernani 28/29-10-36
OTANO MIGUELEZ; José, C :M :F , sac.claretiano, nat de Lerga (Nab) 38 años. Prisión en Ondarreta, ejecutado en Hernani 23/24-10-36.
PEÑAGARICANO SOLOZABAL, Jose ignacio. Sac dioc.,natural de Markina-Etxebarria, 64 años, prisión de Ondarreta, ejecutado en Oyarzun 27/28-10-36.
SAGARNA URIARTE,José. Sac.dioc., natural de Ceánuri, 24 años, coadj. de Berriatúa, ejecutado en Amalloa, su anterior parroquia 20-10-36.
URTIAGA ELEZBURU,Román de S.José, O.C.D.,carmelita descalzo, nat de Zaldibar (Bizk), 48 años, ejecutado en el momento de la ocupación de Larrea (Amorebieta), 16-5-37
Nuestro recuerdo y gratitud:
-a los 224 sacerdotes y religiosos que pasaron por las cárceles de Araba, Bizkaia, Guipúzcoa, Nabarra, Alicante, Madrid, Palencia, Sevilla…..
-a los que sufrieron destierro durante largos años recorriendo los caminos de 33 provincias españolas
-a los que pasearon su nostalgia por 21 países extranjeros…
-a los 800 miembros del Clero Vasco que, de una forma u otra sufrieron persecución junto a su pueblo…
– a los 114 capellanes de gudaris…
Un recuerdo emocionado a cada uno de ellos. Aunque la Iglesia y sus superiores les hayan condenado a la no existencia permanecen en la memoria de aquel pueblo por el que entregaron su ministerio y su vida.

Y la réplica:
*Lo que no cuenta Arzallus*
Que Ariztimuño fue hecho prisionero cuando ibaen barco de Francia a Bilbao. Poco antes había escrito en Euzkadi de Bilbao incitando a los jóvenes nacionalistas, que dudaban, a que tomasen las armas en defensa de la República.
Que dos sacerdotes de Rentería se presentaron en Oyarzun a los requetés diciéndoles que Rentería estaba abandonada. Una sección de requetés fue enviada y cayó en una celada, resultando aniquilada. Los sacerdotes fueron fusilados.
Que Mendicute en un mitin nacionalista había dicho que “eso de que el Corazón de Jesús reinará en España es una patraña, porque ni España puede llegar a tanto, ni el Corazón de Jesús tan bajo”.
Del resto de los fusilados, casi todos habían tenido alguna participación en la lucha a favor de los rojos. Con esto no justificamos la pena que se les impuso que pudo ser excesiva en algunos casos.
Todos aquellos sacerdotes pusieron en un mismo plano el amor a la patria inventada por Sabino, que el amor a Dios. Otros muchos estaban en la misma situación. Se ocupaban más de la política que de la Fe. Y se siquieron ocupando los supervivientes, que eran todos los demás. Así hemos llegado hoy a la triste situción de la Iglesia en el Pais Vasco.
Arzallus no menciona a los siguientes sacerdotes nacionalistas notorios fusilados por los rojos:
Victor Alegría Uriarte, en el Cabo Quilates
Benito Atucha Aguirrecelaya, en Ceánuri
Rufino Ganuza Rodríguez de San Pedro, en el Cabo Quilates.
Fermín Gorostiza Iturrita en Usánsolo.
Arzallus se calla que si ha llegado a ser personalidad es gracias a su paso por la Compañía de Jesús que le sufragó los estudios. Y ello fue posible porque lo primero que hicieron los sublevados fue permitir a España el regreso de la misma.
Entre esos sacerdores que tuvieron que ejercer su apostolado por otras tierras de España, puedo aportar el testimonio de D. José María Duñabeitia, que celebraba en Durango las misas del día de los Mártires de la Tradición y del 25 de septiembre, cuando los demás curas se negaban a hacerlo. Regresando a Bilbao, después de una de esas misas me contó que había estado en un pueblo de la Mancha donde le habían dedicado una calle, por su labor durante el tiempo de destierro. “Si aquella condena sirvió para que no desarrollara una labor de hombre de Dios, que les dejó agradecidos a mis feligreses, ¡Bendita condena!”
Como vemos, algunos sacerdotes nacionalistas dieron más importancia a su carácter sagrado que a la política. De entre los capellanes de gudaris puede que llegue a los altares el pasionista Aita Patxi. Quien entre los curas “progres” de Vizcaya, nacionalistas, era calificado como “un tabarra” por la insistencia con que encarecía el rezo del Santo Rosario.
Las circunstancias personales que concurren a el Sr. Arzallus, le convierten en una de las personas menos adecuadas para tratar de éstos temas como lo hace.
Y para acabar un pequeño recordatorio de quien es este indeseable de Arzallus:
La Historia de un Dictador
Su padre, Felipe Arzalluz Eizmendi, nacido en 1887, no era un simple chófer. Lo mismo que su abuelo, Luis, y su bisabuelo Francisco alardeaban de su participación en las guerras carlistas junto al príncipe heredero, en defensa de la reacción y el absolutismo frente a los intentos de liberalismo, Felipe Arzalluz se sentía fiel continuador de la línea familiar. Tenía a gala pertenecer al requeté [voluntarios que en las guerras civiles lucharon en defensa de la tradición religiosa y monárquica] local y guardaba en un arcón el viejo mosquetón de su progenitor como una reliquia singular.
Pero no constituía un miembro cualquiera del requeté. Durante los preliminares de la Guerra Civil, con 49 años bien cumplidos echados a sus espaldas, era todavía un mocetón robusto, fuerte y de mucho carácter, según los testimonios y las fotografías de la época. «Un verdadero carlistón», según el responsable del nacionalismo. Y, como
conductor de la línea de autobuses que unía el valle del Urola con la capital de la provincia, era el principal enlace vía San Sebastián entre los carlistas que preparaban el alzamiento militar en su comarca y los hombres del general Emilio Mola, el director, en Pamplona. Su nombre de guerra entre los sublevados, según consta en varios documentos, era el de Errexil, el mote familiar por el que se le conocía en el pueblo.
Aunque gran parte de los archivos militares han desaparecido o están ilocalizables, se sabe que el autobús de Felipe Arzalluz fue utilizado días antes de la sublevación para trasladar a Azkoitia una partida de revólveres Smith & Wenson adquiridos previamente en Inglaterra por algunos de los jefes de la conspiración.
El levantamiento de las unidades de África el 18 de julio de 1936 se conoció en Azkoitia [localidad guipuzcoana de donde es oriunda la familia Arzalluz] dos días después. Como uno de los cabecillas de la conspiración, Errexil asumió el papel que tenía asignado.
Se caló la boina roja hasta las cejas, se echó el pistolón al cinto, llamó a un grupo de vecinos y armados hasta los dientes se presentaron en el cuartel de la Guardia Civil del pueblo.
Allí, al grito de «Abajo la República», «Mueran los traidores», «Abajo el Gobierno vasco», el Tejero de Azkoitia y sus «conmilitones» convencieron al sargento encargado del puesto, Félix Sáenz de Urturi y Rodríguez, de 43 años, para que con la guarnición al completo se alzara en armas contra la República. Y lo cierto es que el sargento y los guardias a sus órdenes no se hicieron rogar.
Recuerdo que se llevaron preso a mi padre. Estaba en una habitación muy oscura.Le custodiaban unos gudaris. Un día, en compañía de una hermana mía, fuimos al palacio de Juin a llevarle comida. Un gudari me llevó a hombros. Creo que eran gudaris porque me viene a la memoria una persona con un fusil. No me acuerdo ni de mi padre ni de nada.
Sólo que era una habitación oscura y que había unos gudaris». De esta manera tan peculiar recuerda Javier Arzalluz el cautiverio de su padre en la prisión de JuinTorrea.
El que sería años más tarde máximo responsable del PNV tenía entonces cuatro años. Su hermana Victoria, algunos más.Pero muy pocos para retener una visión nítida de los trágicos acontecimientos que ocurrían en el país. Los prisioneros estaban, en realidad, bajo custodia del Comité Municipal del Frente Popular.Vivían hacinados en una torre de tres plantas a la que se le habían tapiado las ventanas para evitar fugas.
Los milicianos responsables de su custodia se habían desentendido de su suerte y obligaban a susfamilias a llevarles alimentos de sus propias casas todos los días.


----------



## I. de A. (10 Oct 2019)

*2*

VIVAS AL «SALVADOR»
El 20 de septiembre, los requetés del Tercio de
Lácar, con su boina roja y sus uniformes relucientes, y con su jefe, el teniente coronel
Díez de Rivera, al frente, desfilan orgullosos por la calle Mayor de Azkoitia. Desde los balcones y aceras, una muchedumbre, entre la que se encuentran Manuela Antía y Victoria Arzalluz Antía [madre y hermana de Javier Arzalluz], da vivas al «ejército salvador» y a los generales Emilio Mola y José Solchaga, mientras dos ex cautivos, Felipe Arzalluz Eizmendi y el varias veces campeón de pelota vasca, el azkoitiano Luciano Juaristi, AtanoII, sostienen una pancarta en la que puede leerse: «Viva el heroico Tercio de Lácar.
Muera el separatismo».
Felipe Arzalluz Eizmendi es uno de los primeros en colaborar con la causa. Como no podía ser de otra forma, sus hijos Marichu, Victoria, Nemesio, Claudio, Jorge y Javier comienzan a formar parte de las organizaciones de margaritas y pelayos de la comarca y a tomar parte en las conmemoraciones, desfiles y procesiones del 1 de abril, el Día de la Victoria.
El conductor de autobuses no tiene tiempo para aburrirse. Los mandos militares a quienes tanto odia Javier Arzalluz por considerarlos el símbolo de la «bota de Madrid» constituyen una nueva corporación y nombra alcalde a José Luis Albizuri. Entre los concejales más españolistas de aquel consistorio provisional se encuentra Felipe Arzalluz Eizmendi.
El conductor de autobuses no lo duda un instante: deja a su mujer y a sus siete hijos y, a sus 49 años, se enrola voluntario en las huestes del Caudillo de España.
«Yo no creo que el vasco sea un hombre violento. De carácter retraído y tímido, si se encuentra acosado y no tiene dialéctica suficiente, su último recurso es liarse a golpes», declararía su hijo Javier 42 años más tarde, en septiembre de 1978. «El terrorismo vasco es cuestión de carácter», añadiría años más tarde. ¿Trauma infantil o herencia genética?
«Yo sé que mi padre estuvo de conductor por el frente de Teruel. Fue un hombre de otra época al que no le dio tiempo a evolucionar», declara Javier Arzalluz. Su biografía militar, repleta de hechos de guerra a favor de la causa de Mola y Franco, no
parecen confirmar la teoría. Y es que Felipe Arzalluz parecía sentirse más a gusto defendiendo sus ideas, trabuco en mano, en los campos de batalla que en el hogar familiar.
El dirigente nacionalista cuenta, obviamente, sólo una parte de la verdad. Tras su paso por los frentes de batalla, el gobierno de Franco premia la abnegación y el patriotismo de Felipe Arzalluz concediendo a su familia un estanco, concesión que en esas fechas era un privilegio asequible sólo a las viudas y huérfanos de la Guerra Civil.
A la familia del actual patriarca del nacionalismo vasco le tocó la lotería. «Fue uno de los más beneficiados del pueblo tras la Guerra Civil», recuerda José María Juaristi, hijo de Atano II, y una de las pocas personas de Azkoitia que se atreve en público a afear la conducta del todopoderoso presidente del PNV. «Mientras mi madre cosía, el tabaco y las pólizas los vendía yo», agrega Victoria Arzalluz.
Felipe Higinio Arzalluz Eizmendi falleció en 1949, a la edad de 62 años, coincidiendo con el ingreso de su hijo Javier en el noviciado de la Compañía de Jesús, en Oña (Burgos). Poco antes había cumplido el mayor deseo de su vida: formar parte de la «guardia de honor», que rinde homenaje al general Francisco Franco junto a su querido Tercio de San Ignacio durante las «vísperas» en la basílica de San Ignacio de Loyola, y escuchar la santa misa en el mismo templo que el «invicto Caudillo de España», en compañía de su mujer y sus siete hijos.
La imagen debió de dejar un recuerdo imborrable en la memoria de Javier Arzalluz. Años más tarde, estando de maestrillo en el colegio Jesús María-El Salvador de Zaragoza, lo comentaría con algunos amigos. «Yo, de mayor, quiero ser como Franco».
UN JESUITA EN ALEMANIA
En 1961 llegan a Alemania tres jesuitas españoles: dos aragoneses, José del Rey Fajardo, en 2001 rector de la Universidad Táchira(Venezuela), y Joaquín Paricio, en la actualidad secularizado y psicólogo jubilado de la General Motors en Alemania, y un guipuzcoano, Javier Arzalluz Antía.
Los tres acuden al seminario Santk Georgen, que la Compañía de Jesús tiene en Offenbacherland Strasse (Frankfurt), a concluir los estudios superiores de teología en un país donde la influencia de Karl Rahner, que enseña en Innsbruck, y de otros teólogos se ha convertido en polo de atracción mundial para aquellos estudiantes preocupados por la existencia de Dios.
Arzalluz se revela, en Alemania, desde el principio como un estudiante desorganizado, que lo resuelve todo en el último minuto con un golpe de inspiración o de suerte.
Brillante en la oratoria y buen jugador de mus, es un hombre de órdagos que pasa más tiempo dispuesto a imponer sus ideas a los demás que a estudiar la epistemología o las Sagradas Escrituras.
Sus dos aficiones eran, por aquel entonces, los juegos de naipes y la esgrima dialéctica.Ocupaba muchas de las tardes jugando al mus. Le gustaba formar pareja con Genaro Lemona, un compañero suyo de Azkoitia, y enfrentarse a dos capellanes navarros, uno de ellos Javier Iturgaiz, un sacerdote diocesano de Mañeru (Navarra), tío abuelo del dirigente del PP Carlos Iturgaiz, al que le gustaba derrotar, no sólo en el terreno de las cartas, sino también dialécticamente.
YO QUIERO ENTRAR EN ETA
En la etapa de Alemania se hace nacionalista. Allí le «envenenaron», recuerda su hermana Victoria desde San Sebastián. Sus principales contrincantes políticos eran el padre Iturgaiz y el responsable de los curas para los emigrantes de Frankfurt, José Ramón Larrauri, uno de los mejores amigos de Arzalluz de aquella época y, en la actualidad, militante del PNV en Navarra.
Carlistas furibundos, Iturgaiz y Larrauri defendían la tesis de que Navarra es tierra de vascos pero no Euskadi, un ente político artificial y falso creado por el PNV. El forjador del nacionalismo, Sabino Arana y Goiri, constituía para ellos un personaje racista y xenófobo, «una auténtica afrenta para todos los que nos sentimos vascos», remachaba Iturgaiz, ya fallecido.
El jesuita azkoitiano, renegando de sus orígenes familiares carlistas, era un apasionado partidario de la vigencia del pensamiento de Sabino Arana, el Rh negativo de los vascos, la pureza de sangre y la idiosincrasia de su pueblo.
Yo tengo muchos años y he oído hablar mucho del problema vasco, pero nadie me lo ha logrado explicar nunca. ¿Por qué no lo haces tú? le incitaba Iturgaiz.
A Arzalluz, aquellos argumentos le hacían enfurecer y siempre contraargumentaba. Volvía a insistir en las supuestas diferencias étnicas, lingüísticas y culturales sustentandoasí el llamado hecho diferencial vasco, que convertía a los habitantes de Álava, Vizcaya, Navarra y Guipúzcoa en hombres y mujeres cuya historia se pierde en la noche de los tiempos.
Tú lo que eres es un nazi le replica entonces José del Rey.
Arzalluz vive aquellos momentos de fuerte tensión emocional en los que la Compañía de Jesús toma abiertamente partido por la organización terrorista, que asesina a víctimas inocentes, ya que el supuesto tirano, al que muchos carlistas vascos llevaron al poder, vive cómodamente instalado en el palacio de El Pardo, en Madrid. Allí, rodeado de ayudantes militares y guardaespaldas, resulta inalcanzable a la capacidad operativa de una banda armada todavía incipiente.
En ese contexto, en 1969 y 1970, el hijo de Errexil se reúne en secreto en un piso franco de Getxo (Vizcaya) con varios miembros de ETA en la clandestinidad. No han caído en lasredadas de años anteriores y permanecen ocultos a la espera de que se normalicen las cosas. Allí discute hasta largas horas de la madrugada sobre el papel de la lucha armadacomo vía para resolver los conflictos en un país occidental.
Arzalluz está de acuerdo con casi todos los planteamientos de ETA, pero «cuando se habla
del marxismo-leninismo comienza a desbarrar», comenta uno de los contertulios, que pide
no ser citado. Educado en Alemania en la década de los sesenta, amigo de la familia Kiesinger, para él, el ejemplo a seguir no era la China de Mao Tse Tung, el Vietcong, el FLN argelino, la guerrilla castrista de Sierra Maestra, ni el Che Guevara, los modelos más discutidos en los ambientes revolucionarios europeos.
«ESTADO LIBRE DE EUSKADI»
Su opción era construir Euskadi al estilo del Estado Libre de Baviera, el land de Franz Joseph Strauss, un político alemán nacido en Munich en 1915 y fallecido en 1988, fundador de la ultraconservadora Unión Socialdemócrata y presidente de Baviera en 1978. «A Arzalluz le parecía que con colocar un letrero en Miranda de Ebro (Burgos) que pusiera ;Estado Libre de Euskadi;, similar al existente a las puertas de Baviera, ya habíamos conseguido nuestras cotas de autogobierno», rememora uno de los ex etarras asistente a las reuniones.
Mario Onaindía, ex etarra, presidente del PSOE de Álava y uno de los hombres más serenos y reflexivos del País Vasco, sostiene que, tras aquel encuentro, Arzalluz estuvo varios días meditando sobre si pedir su ingreso en ETA o en el PNV.
Lo cierto, sin embargo, es que, a sus 38 años, pidió a uno de los asistentes entrevistarse con la cúpula de la banda terrorista para solicitar la admisión en sus filas. Aunque era bastante talludito para empuñar una metralleta o poner una bomba en un cuartel de la Guardia Civil y salir corriendo, de casta le viene al galgo. Con 49 años, una mujer y siete hijos que mantener, su padre lo abandonó todo y se fue a la guerra detrás del general Franco.
En 1970, a través del padre Joseph Xarriton, director del colegio Saint-Joseph, de Hasparren, Javier Arzalluz contacta con Txillardegui. Pronto se da cuenta de que tienen muchos puntos de vista en común y que el frente vasco que propugna el miembro de ETA es la solución para conseguir la independencia de Euskadi.
“El salvapatrias”
En 1970, con 38 años, se afilió al PNV. Entonces inició una carrera fulgurante hasta hacerse con el mando del partido en 1980 cuando es elegido presidente de la Ejecutiva.
LOS DEL PNV NO PAGAN
Juan Alcorta Maíz, propietario de Koipe y uno de los empresarios más emprendedores del País Vasco, recibió en 1980 una carta de ETA exigiéndole el «impuesto revolucionario». Tras entrevistarse con el presidente del Gobierno, Adolfo Suárez, y con el ministro de Interior, Juan José Rosón, decide plantar cara a ETA. El 29 de abril hace pública una carta abierta en todos los medios de comunicación negándose a pagar la suma exigida por ETA.
Días más tarde acude a la sede del PNV a recabar el apoyo de los nacionalistas vascos. «¿Éste es de los nuestros? ¿Ha apoyado al partido cuando se le ha pedido ayuda? No, ¿verdad? Pues, entonces, que vaya a hablar con los suyos y que éstos le protejan», replica con su habitual displicencia el presidente del PNV cuando se le transmite la petición de amparo.
Y es que, en Euskadi, la afinidad política al PNV constituye, en muchas ocasiones, un salvoconducto que garantiza la inmunidad ante los terroristas. El 21 de marzo de 1983, el empresario Jesús Guibert, un hombre próximo al PNV y amigo de Javier Arzalluz, es secuestrado en la localidad guipuzcoana de Azpeitia.
Al mismo tiempo, varios dirigentes y afiliados del PNV entre los que se encuentran el
alcalde de Oñate, Eli Galdós; el árbitro de Primera División Ildefonso Urizar Azpitarte y algunos concejales de Getxo, Amorebieta y Sestao, reciben una carta en la que les piden el «impuesto revolucionario». El presidente del PNV decide tomar cartas en el asunto.
Pero no para denunciar el chantaje a la policía o a la Ertzaintza y evitar que con el dinero arrancado con amenazas a unos empresarios compren las balas y la Goma-2 destinadas a asesinar guardias civiles, militares, civiles y policías. Arzalluz pretende conseguir, simplemente, un acuerdo que impida que sus empresarios sean objeto de coacciones y amenazas en el futuro.
Prepara un encuentro con ETA le dice a Gorka Aguirre.
La cita se produce 15 días después en un piso particular de Bayona y a la entrevista asisten por parte del PNV Luis María Retolaza, consejero del Interior del Gobierno Vasco, y Javier Arzalluz; y por parte de ETA, Domingo Iturbe Abásolo y José Luis Arrieta Zubimendi, Azkoiti.
Durante el encuentro, Arzalluz se siente incluso cómodo. Uno de sus interlocutores, Arrieta Zubimendi, Azkoiti, «un chico descarriado» por el que siente debilidad, había nacido en la localidad guipuzcoana de Azpeitia, a escasos centenares de metros del santuario de Loyola. Era uno de los muchos militantes de EGI, las juventudes del PNV, que decidieron ingresar en ETA en tromba, en 1970, a raíz de la «convulsión política» que produjo el consejo de guerra de Burgos.


----------



## I. de A. (10 Oct 2019)

*TV3 revela la implicación de ERC en los asesinatos de la retaguardia duante la Guerra Civil – e-notícies
También de otras formaciones como el PSUC, Acción Catalana y el POUM*


El documental ‘Tarradellas, l’home que ho guardava tot’, emitido este martes por el programa ‘Sense ficció‘ de TV3, ha revelado de rebote la implicación de Esquerra y otros partidos como el PSUC o Acción Catalana en las ejecuciones en la retaguardia republicana durante la Guerra Civil.
Las ejecuciones se atribuían hasta ahora a los ‘incontrolados’ de la CNT-FAI -dos formaciones que durante la Transición no recuperaron la importancia que habían tenido durante la República-, pero el reportaje muestra documentos que indican que Esquerra y otros partidos participó también en los episodios de violencia.
El reportaje explica, a partir de documentos, que “el descontrol no lo protagonizan sólo los anarquistas, también miembros de UGT, el PSUC, Acción Catalana, POUM y Esquerra Republicana” y que “estos últimos, al menos en teoría, deberían hacer caso al Govern de la Generalitat”. Como ejemplo del desbarajuste cita el caso de un militante de ERC que se instaló “en una torre situada en la calle Campoamor número 6 (Horta), utilizando una ametralladora en la terraza de la mencionada casa”.
El documental revela, en este sentido, la existencia de “una carpeta muy especial, la carpeta azul” con “una colección de 700 documentos que hacen referencia al periodo revolucionario: desde el 19 de julio de 1936 hasta después de los Sucesos de mayo de 1937, un período que comprende escasamente un año y en el que Cataluña vive un periodo de agitación y violencia desatada”.
El propio Tarradellas, en vista de las consecuencias que podía tener, decidió que la documentación no fuera accesible hasta quince años después de su muerte o de su mujer, Antonia Macià y el programa explica que “ha tenido acceso por primera vez a este material”.
“Tarradellas, l’home que ho guardava tot” -una producción de TV3 con la colaboración de Optim TV Audiovisual, dirigida por Enric Canals- hace un recorrido por la vida de Josep Tarradellas a través de la vasta documentación sobre el presidente de la Generalitat que se conserva en el Archivo Montserrat Tarradellas i Macià.
El título hace referencia a la pasión del presidente exiliado por guardar todos los papeles que caían en sus manos. El trabajo recoge los puntos de vista de los historiadores Joan Esculies, Carles Santacana y Josep Lluís Martín Ramos así como las opiniones de colaboradores de Tarradellas en diferentes etapas -Montserrat Catalán y Josep Fornas- o de políticos que tuvieron relaciones estrechas como Josep Maria Bricall, o polémicas, como Jordi Pujol.




Una patrulla de control durante la Guerra Civil




Documento

Origen: TV3 revela la implicación de ERC en los asesinatos de la retaguardia duante la Guerra Civil – Noticias Política – Noticias Comunicación – e-notícies


----------



## I. de A. (10 Oct 2019)

GUERRA CIVIL 1936, HISTORIA
*Historia orwelliana y propaganda roja en plena democracia del siglo XXI.*
En 2004 la editorial “Almud, Ediciones de Castilla La Mancha”, publicó un libro titulado “La Guerra Civil en la Provincia de Toledo (Utopía, conflicto y poder en el sur del Tajo. 1936-1939)”, del que es autor José María Ruiz Alonso y en el que se hace constar que ha contado “con una ayuda de la Consejería de Cultura de la Junta de Comunidades de Castilla-La Mancha”.





Resultado de un trabajo de investigación meritorio por el esfuerzo que supone, la interpretación que se desprende de sus páginas aparece ya implícita en el título: el proceso revolucionario que causó miles de muertos en la provincia de Toledo así como una persecución religiosa que destruyó el ingente patrimonio artístico cultural acumulado durante siglos, viene definido como una “utopía”, es decir un “Plan, proyecto, doctrina o sistema optimista que aparece como irrealizable en el momento de su formulación” en palabras del Diccionario de la Real Academia. Frágil utopía, sostenida sobre “la esperanza republicana” a la que pondría fin “la derrota, el castigo y los cuarenta años de franquismo”. Para Ruiz Alonso: “A pesar de los conflictos y de los problemas, los campesinos y jornaleros toledanos nunca estuvieron tan cerca de disfrutar una sociedad igualitaria como bajo la II República y la Guerra Civil” (Tomo II, págs.525-526).
El señor Ruiz Alonso está en su derecho de admirar las sociedades igualitarias que sean de su gusto pero los frentepopulistas tenían muy claro cuáles eran los respectivos modelos de sociedad que trataban de imponer y la historia ha demostrado con el tiempo hasta qué punto de degradación de lo humano, terror y aniquilamiento se ha llegado en los países que se vieron sometidos durante años a dichos esquemas igualitarios. El modelo, para el diputado del Frente Popular Antonio Mije, era la Rusia soviética:
Allí tenemos la atalaya luminosa que nos alumbra el camino; allí hay un pueblo orgulloso, un pueblo libre, que no sufre ni explotación ni hambre, que se ha libertado por completo y que marcha a la cabeza de las muchedumbres de trabajadores del mundo entero. Camaradas de Badajoz, miremos el camino de la Unión soviética, y tendamos a impulsar pronto el Frente Popular, y unámonos en un solo partido para que España, por encima de los fascistas, le tienda la mano y diga: “Igual que tú, he hecho mi revolución; hermana soy en el concierto de los países soviéticos del mundo”» (de un discurso pronunciado en Badajoz y reproducido en _Claridad_ el 19-mayo-1936).
Tampoco debía entusiasmar este igualitarismo a los centenares de campesinos y jornaleros que fueron asesinados en la zona controlada por los frentepopulistas: 196 jornaleros y 656 labradores –según el propio Ruiz Alonso— sin contar a los propietarios agrícolas que no trabajaban directamente la tierra.

Realidad ésta, la del terror provocado por los utópicos milicianos, que lleva a una de las más deleznables manipulaciones del libro que estamos comentando al describir la suerte corrida por el diputado Dimas Madariaga en los siguientes términos: «El 28 de julio de 1936, Dimas Madariaga murió a consecuencia de un enfrentamiento armado con campesinos cerca de Escalona (información de I.Herreros)» (pág.548).

Suponemos que se trataría de campesinos utópicos e igualitarios pero definir sucesos cómo el que costó la vida al diputado Madariaga de “muerte como consecuencia de un enfrentamiento armado” roza lo orwelliano. No en vano, la experiencia del escritor inglés George Orwell en la zona roja le brindó numerosos ejemplos de mentiras y de deformaciones de orden político que, proyectadas al pasado, nos sitúan ante una peculiar manera de re-escribir la historia.

El entonces cura párroco de Piedralaves (provincia de Ávila) dejó un detallado relato sobre lo sucedido a Madariaga que puede leerse en un libro de tan fácil acceso a los investigadores como es la _Historia de la Cruzada Española_ (Tomo III en la re-edición de Datafilms, 1984, pág.365). Resumimos lo ocurrido: cuando el 27 de julio llegó un grupo de milicianos a la población abulense en la que se encontraba pasando unos días, salió de su casa internándose en el monte unos tres kilómetros esperando a que se alejasen. Pero alguien descubrió el camino que había emprendido:
Los milicianos siguieron su rastro como el de una res en una cacería y al fin le encontraron. Dimas Madariaga se encaró con ellos valerosamente: “Tú eres Madariaga”. “Diputado fascista y católico”, exclamó uno. Soy de los que nunca niegan al Divino Maestro, respondió el diputado a sus verdugos. Y cayó en el momento atravesado por una descarga.Convertir a un asesinado en víctima de un enfrentamiento armado no es una idea original ni de Ruiz Alonso ni de su informante (I.Herreros).
Como se trataba de un diputado de Acción Popular y vicepresidente del Congreso, la muerte de Madariaga no podía pasar desapercibida como la de otros miles de españoles que estaban sucumbiendo en los mismos días como consecuencia de la actividad represiva de aquellos utópicos milicianos. La prensa incautada en Madrid publicó «que en un choque habido cerca de Escalona (Toledo) entre fascistas y campesinos, halló la muerte el diputado cedista D.Dimas Madariaga. No es necesario advertir que éste figuraba en el grupo fascista» (ABC, 29-julio-1936). No hubo tal grupo, ni tal choque como I.Herreros ha hecho creer a José María Ruiz Alonso siguiendo probablemente la información publicada en el ABC madrileño o en otros periódicos como La Vanguardia de Barcelona que se hacía eco de un telegrama enviado desde Escalona y difundido por el periódico socialista Claridad. En agosto de 1939 varios de los criminales caían en manos de la policía. El nombre de alguno de estos asesinos, juzgado en consejo de guerra y ejecutado, figura en esas relaciones de “víctimas del franquismo” que tanto difunden los voceros de la memoria histórica y nos instruye acerca de la naturaleza de lo que realmente ocurrió.
Un ejemplo más de cómo la “historiografía” de nuestros días reproduce, sin mayor argumentación, los esquemas de la propaganda roja. Las consecuencias, las pueden sacar los propios lectores.
Origen: DESDE MI CAMPANARIO: Memoria histórica


----------



## I. de A. (10 Oct 2019)

*Memoria histórica versus libertad – **Alfonso Bullón de Mendoza*

*«No es el momento de luchar contra la dictadura de Franco, pues murió hace cuarenta y dos años. Es el momento de luchar en defensa de la libertad que hoy disfrutamos frente a los nuevos aspirantes a tiranos, frente a los que pretenden dejar sin efecto el artículo 20 de nuestra Constitución, que defiende la libertad de expresión en general y la libertad de cátedra en particular»*
ALFONSO BULLÓN DE MENDOZA 07/02/2018 08:59h

La ley de Memoria Histórica fue una mala ley. Es verdad que tenía aspectos positivos, como facilitar la búsqueda de los cadáveres de las víctimas de la guerra que aún yacían en el lugar de su ejecución, o potenciar los estudios históricos sobre el periodo. Pero en su planteamiento general había un claro deseo de revanchismo por parte de quienes perdieron la guerra. El punto fundamental de su falsificación de la historia consiste en poner el comienzo de la gran tragedia española del siglo XX en el alzamiento del 18 de julio de 1936, olvidando las causas que llevaron a él, causas que, según Ortega, eran lo primero y más sustancial que había que conocer para opinar del conflicto, y que incluyen hechos tan significativos como que el Frente Popular llegó al poder falsificando el resultado electoral.

Al PSOE y sus adláteres no les interesaba recordar estos antecedentes, y por tanto su visión se limita a que en 1936 había un régimen democrático plenamente equiparable con el que hoy disfrutamos, y unos señores malos, muy malos, que se sublevaron contra él porque no les gustaba la libertad. Y en virtud de ello se ha obligado a cambiar los nombres de numerosas calles y quitar cuantos símbolos podían recordar el régimen de Franco.

La ley era mala, pero empeorable, y a ello se han dedicado con ahínco diversos gobiernos autonómicos, como los de Andalucía, Valencia y Aragón. Se trata de textos similares y que anticipan el que ha presentado el PSOE a las Cortes el pasado 14 de diciembre, sin duda el más sectario y liberticida de todos. Un comentario a fondo de dicho escrito exigiría mucho más espacio del disponible, por lo que señalaré los aspectos que considero más graves para el futuro de España y de la libertad.

El artículo 32 dispone que el Ministerio de Educación se encargará de «la inclusión de la memoria democrática» en «el currículo de la educación primaria, secundaria obligatoria, bachillerato y para personas adultas. Asimismo impulsará, en colaboración con las universidades, la incorporación de la memoria democrática en los estudios universitarios». Un programa de adoctrinamiento en todos los niveles de la enseñanza que irá acompañado del adoctrinamiento del profesorado, mediante la inclusión en sus planes de formación de «la actualización científica, didáctica y pedagógica en relación con el tratamiento escolar de la memoria democrática con el objetivo de dotar al profesorado de herramientas conceptuales y metodológicas adecuadas». El artículo 35 establece que a través de los medios de comunicación públicos se promocionará el conocimiento de la memoria democrática y «se elaborará un manual de estilo para el adecuado tratamiento de la información en materia de memoria histórica». Sobran comentarios.

Toda nación, y más una nación que no pasa por sus mejores momentos, necesita impulsar elementos que potencien su cohesión. Si la memoria democrática fuera el estudio de cómo tras la muerte de Franco los políticos del régimen y las fuerzas de la oposición se pusieron de acuerdo para implantar un régimen de libertades, su propagación podría servir para fomentar la unión entre los españoles. Pero la memoria democrática, tal y como está concebida, es la asunción de que en España hubo una guerra civil con buenos y malos, que ganaron los malos, que los malos estuvieron en el poder durante varias décadas, y que gracias a la lucha contra los malos de fuerzas tan democráticas a lo largo de toda su historia como los comunistas, los socialistas o los nacionalistas volvió a España la democracia idílica de 1936. La renuncia al espíritu de la Transición (y a la verdad) es evidente, y por eso algunos sectores políticos plantean una nueva Transición. «Y puesto que la Transición fue una transición hacia la democracia –afirma Stanley Payne– presumiblemente marcaría el comienzo del abandono de la democracia».

En este sentido parecen ir las disposiciones adicionales del texto, donde se propone una alteración del Código Penal para que se condene a penas de hasta cuatro años de prisión a quienes «enaltezcan o justifiquen por cualquier medio de expresión pública o de difusión el franquismo», y «quienes lesionen la dignidad de las personas mediante acciones que entrañen humillación, menosprecio o descrédito de alguna de las víctimas». Sanciones que se ven agraviadas en el caso del profesorado: «Se impondrá además la pena de inhabilitación especial para profesión u oficio educativos, en el ámbito docente, deportivo y de tiempo libre, por un tiempo superior entre tres y diez años al de la duración de la pena de privación de libertad impuesta en su caso en la sentencia».

Según la literalidad del texto, me temo que un profesor que explique las razones de los alzados para sublevarse, señale que entre las víctimas de la represión franquista hubo quienes estuvieron implicados en las decenas de miles de asesinatos cometidos en la zona frentepopulista, o se atreva a decir que en la época de Franco hubo en España un gran desarrollo económico y social, es susceptible de ser enviado a la cárcel e inhabilitado para ejercer su profesión. Y sin embargo es evidente que quienes se sublevaron tuvieron buenos motivos para hacerlo (se comparta o no su decisión), que no todas las víctimas de la represión franquista eran ángeles de la caridad, y que en la época de Franco se produjo un desarrollo político y social que facilitó enormemente la transición política.

No es el momento de luchar contra la dictadura de Franco, pues murió hace cuarenta y dos años. Es el momento de luchar en defensa de la libertad que hoy disfrutamos frente a los nuevos aspirantes a tiranos, frente a los que pretenden dejar sin efecto el artículo 20 de nuestra Constitución, que defiende la libertad de expresión en general y la libertad de cátedra en particular. Contra quienes pretenden que sea el Estado, y no los historiadores, en el ejercicio libre de su profesión, quien construya la Historia. Como señalaban hace varios años algunos de los más reputados historiadores franceses: «La historia no es un objeto jurídico. En un Estado libre, no corresponde ni al Parlamento ni a la autoridad judicial definir la verdad histórica. La política del Estado, aun cuando esté animada por las mejores intenciones, no es la política de la historia».

Por todo ello, cuando llegue la hora de votar esta ley en las Cortes, es bueno que nuestros representantes tengan claro que no estarán votando sobre si la dictadura de Franco fue buena o mala, sino a favor o en contra de la libertad en la España del siglo XXI.

Alfonso Bullón de Mendoza es catedrático de Historia Contemporánea de la Universidad CEU San Pablo


----------



## I. de A. (10 Oct 2019)

*2.500 folios para que 21 sacerdotes de Ibiza sean santos – Laura Riera / Diario de Ibiza*
El proceso para canonizar a los religiosos se inició en 2008 y continuará ahora en la Santa Sede
Laura Riera | Ibiza 13.06.2015 | 05:30





El obispo de Ibiza, Vicente Juan Segura, clausuró ayer en la catedral la fase diocesana del proceso de canonización de 21 sacerdotes diocesanos «mártires» de la iglesia durante la guerra civil Española.
Los 2.500 folios que contienen documentos y testimonios acerca de «las vidas, causas y elementos» de los 21 sacerdotes asesinados en las Pitiusas en agosto y septiembre de 1936 pueden servir para que estos religiosos se conviertan en los primeros santos ibicencos, explicó ayer el obispo Vicente Juan Segura en el acto de clausura de la fase diocesana del proceso de canonización de estos «mártires» de la iglesia, celebrado ayer por la tarde en la Catedral.
«Estos documentos son el testimonio valiente de unos sacerdotes que servían a su pueblo; con esta causa no se pretende abrir polémicas ni discusiones que no nos corresponden», señaló el obispo, que también destacó que era la primera vez que un acto de estas características se celebraba en las Pitiusas. «Es un día muy importante y que marcará el futuro de las islas», agregó.
Durante la solemne ceremonia, el prelado recordó que el primer caído fue Juan Torres Torres, que había sido ordenado sacerdote el 6 de junio de 1936 y nombrado entonces ecónomo de la parroquia del Pilar de Formentera. Le quitaron la vida el 7 de agosto de 1936. «Con 24 años, fue el cura más joven asesinado. Su testimonio no se puede ni se debe olvidar», afirmó Vicente Juan Segura, que también mencionó a Antonio Tur Costa, ecónomo de la parroquia de Sant Carles, asesinado en este pueblo el 8 de agosto de 1936. En la catedral se encontraba su sobrina Catalina Tur, que tenía solo seis años cuando ocurrió la tragedia. «En 24 horas mataron a mi abuelo, a mi padre y a mi padrino, que era sacerdote. Estoy muy afectada, pero en fin…», lamentó la mujer, de 85 años.
Otra de las víctimas «del odio a la fe» que citó el obispo fue Antonio Roig Guasch, del que resaltó su «firmeza en su fe hasta el derramamiento de su sangre». El 10 de agosto de 1936 le arrebataron la vida en Sa Carrossa.
La noche más sangrienta fue la del 13 de septiembre, cuando 18 sacerdotes (Andrés Tur Tur, José Tur Bennassar, Miguel Planells Tur, José Ramón Escandell, Joaquín Cirer Sala, José Riera Bonet, Antonio Cardona Vingut, Francisco Planells Tur, José Torres Torres, Mariano Roig Marí, José Ferrer Guasch, Antonio Marí Torres, Ignacio Serra Riera, Antonio Ramón Orvay, Mariano Escandell Roig, Miguel Riera Bonet, José Tur Ferrer y José Serra Ribas) fueron acribillados en la masacre del Castillo.
A partir de ahora, el proceso de canonización será tramitado en Roma por la Congregación para las Causas de los Santos.
Diario de ibiza


----------



## Incorrezto (11 Oct 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> A través del Archivo Histórico Nacional hemos encontrado el sumario del juicio al que fue sometido el prisionero italiano Corsi, al que un Tribunal Popular juzgaba por auxilio a la rebelión. Durante todo el juicio, trató de ganarse la confianza del prisionero Pablo Sarroca Tomás, un antiguo sacerdote castrense que había decidido apoyar a la República, pocos días después de que empezara la Guerra Civil. Sarroca, en realidad formaba parte de los Servicios Especiales del Ministerio de la Guerra, dedicándose sobre todo a la sección de propaganda y prensa. Aprovechando sus estudios de italiano, Sarroca ejerció de traductor y hombre de confianza de Corsi con el objetivo de que éste accediera a conceder entrevistas ante la prensa internacional que estaba en Madrid.



para algo tiene que servir aguantar la chapa que dais.
no sabia esto de sarroca, me vas a hacer buscar ese expediente y ver de retomar la historia:


[QU= "Incorrecto, post: 12640147, member: 60582"]
A ver si esta otra historia sobre un cura provoca comentarios. Son originales mías, con documentación de PARES y más.

Guerra Civil Española y II República. Foro, documentación, fotos, enlaces. Madrid Que Bien Resiste. :: Ver tema - Pablo Sarroca Tomás - Ateneo Libertario de Ventas.

María Teresa Álvares Ossorio declara que compartió calabozo en la comisaria de Buenavista con Carmen Ramírez de Arellano, quien la dijo que estaban allí ella, su marido y su hijo, por una denuncia de "el tal Pablo Sorroca, que ya antes del Movimiento llevaba una vida licenciosa que escandalizaba a toda la barriada".

Una de las Carameleras (sus vecinas de enfrente) le acusó, además de desaparecer a su cuñado y múltiples amenazas por doquier, de "que tenía escandalizada a toda la barriada por los altercados que tenía con su cuñada y su sobrina, que se emborrachaba con frecuencia, y no se recataba de hacer públicas las mayores inmoralidades."

Lucía Sanjosé Carrasco, c/.Sánchez Díaz 6, no se corta: "en ocasión de ser detenido por la policía le ordenó a su sobrina, o hija que llamara a los del Ateneo. Que ha oído decir a su cuñada, mujer o lo que fuera, ya que era público que hacía con ella vida marital, y la tal cuñada no se recataba en decirlo públicamente..." "Que el tal Sarroca llevaba una vida licenciosa, con grave escándalo de toda la barriada, constantemente se emborrachaba, daba gritos y profería blasfemias y palabras mal sonantes".
Como era vecina, se enteraba de todo, hasta de detalles como estos: "oyó la declarante que la citada Flora, cuñada del Sorroca le decía a éste increpándole "Confesaste a mi madre, me deshonraste a mí y ahora quieres abusar de tu hija".

¿Confesaste? Es que Pablo había sido capellán castrense. Detenido por los confederales en julio, pidió hacer una llamada (se dice que a Prieto o a Azaña), quienes le avalaron. Poco a poco, se fue viniendo a más, hasta que el Gobierno le detiene:

Sacado a declarar de Porlier, Constantino Neila Valle dice que nombrado Agente Provisional de Policia de la Dirección General de Seguridad en agosto del 36, fue encargado de la detención de Pablo Sarroca Tomás, Comandante de Servicios Especiales del Ministerio de la Guerra y ¿Juez ocasional?

Acusado de sembrar el terror en Pueblo Nuevo y de hacer negocio con las confiscaciones "valiéndose de los individuos del Ateneo Libertario de Ventas", al final sería condenado sólo por Atentado a la Autoridad, delito producido al resistirse a la detención.

Ante los jueces franquistas, lo primero es exculparse, tengámoslo en cuenta. Declara el "ex-policia" preso:




Hemos visto que se dijo que al ser detenido se libró por hacer una llamada a Azaña o Prieto. Pero otra versión de un vecino que también estuvo preso por Ventas dice que se ofreció a delatar a los católicos del barrio, traicionando su condición de sacerdote.



El asunto es que ese tal "Perrochico" debe ser "Perra Chica", también vigilante de la retaguardia en Ventas, pero en el Radio Comunista de la carretera del Este, no el Ateneo Libertario de Alcalá.

Tenemos la declaración de la vecina "obligada a servir como criada", que dice que le pidió dinero por sacar a su hijo de la cárcel. Lo sacó, avalándolo, y el guardia civil estuvo meses libre hasta que dejó de presentarse ante Sarroca y se escondió "en Madrid". Estamos en Canillas, entonces otro municipio.




Su hijo corrobora, palabra por palabra, la declaración.

...........

Pues si que estaba bien relacionado:


*Orlov y la CNT, por el Rufián Melancólico*

"En la historia de los servicios de contraespionaje de la República en guerra y antes de la constitución del DEDIDE y del SIM, existieron los llamados Servicios Especiales del Ministerio de la Guerra.

Estos servicios de inteligencia se crean en agosto-septiembre de 1936 por consejo de altos oficiales del Ministerio de la Guerra leales a la República. Orientado a la lucha contra el espionaje y contra-espionaje, es dirigido en su primera etapa por Prudencio Sayagües, un reconocido dirigente de las Juventudes de Izquierda Republicana. Entre sus hombres de confianza están Fernando Arias Parga, universitario de la FUE, José María Jareño y un capellán castrense llamado Pablo Sarroca Tomás.



Este último es un personaje digno de figurar en una novela de Baroja. Numerosos testigos le presentan presumiendo a todas horas de su amistad con Manuel Azaña y recuerdan que una vez apartado de la disciplina eclesiástica ganó rápidamente fama en los años republicanos de alcohólico y putero. Él era el encargado de efectuar los interrogatorios y obtener, cómo no, las confesiones. Las detenciones y ejecuciones que decidían Sayagües, Arias Parga, Jareño y Sarroca las llevaban a cargo los famosos hermanos Colina Quirós, de filiación comunista.

En noviembre de 1936 Prudencio Sayagües y sus agentes huyen a Valencia.

Será el coronel Rojo desde la jefatura de Estado Mayor para la Defensa quien reorganice este servicio de inteligencia militar....

:arrow: Sigue



Por cierto que Julia Sanz, si es *Julia Sanz López*, tendría 18-19 años a fines del 36, y había sido amante de Luis Bonilla Echeverría, agente del Ministerio de la Guerra, casi autonombrado, condenado a treinta años primero y luego juzgado por más delitos y fusilado.

.............

24. Pablo Sarroca Tomás, nacido en Vic-Bigorre (Francia), pertenecía al clero castrense desde octubre de 1917, pero estaba sometido a disciplina eclesiástica por su irregular comportamiento sacerdotal. Era teniente y durante la Guerra interrogaba a los detenidos en la checa de los Servicios Especiales de Prensa y Propaganda de Madrid, checa que dirigía el presidente de las Juventudes de Izquierda Republicana y por dos meses jefe del SIM, Prudencio Sayagües. Pablo fue detenido al finalizar la Guarra y se le abrió juicio militar en mayo de 1939, y el juzgado militar de Alcalá de Henares de Madrid le condenó y fue fusilado el 11 de noviembre de 1940.

Read more: La Guerra Civil Española: Clérigos asesinados en la zona nacional |

...............



Guerra Civil Española y II República. Foro, documentación, fotos, enlaces. Madrid Que Bien Resiste. :: Ver tema - Juicios y fusilamientos de incontrolados.
[/QUOTE]

y ya que he buscado lo de sarroca, pongo esto que estaba al lado:;

[QU="Incorrecto, post: 12618684, member: 60582"]

Otra historia sacada de Pares, me gustaría que los franquistas hubiesen judicializado sus asuntos internos, como hizo el gobierno democrático, para ver que hacían ellos en estos casos de deserciones:

De: *Guerra Civil Española y II República. Foro, documentación, fotos, enlaces. Madrid Que Bien Resiste. :: Ver tema - Niña, no te montes en un coche con extraños...*
Buscando sobre turbios asuntos sucedidos en Chinchón he dado con una historia ambigüa, de la que por su naturaleza he borrado los nombres, que de todas formas son públicos.



Una joven de catorce años desaparece de la casa donde sirve, en Perales de Tajuña. Estuvo tres horas con unos milicianos en un camión, acompañándolos hasta casi Torrejón de Ardoz, donde se cruzaron con otro coche en el que viajaba una amiga suya, y se montó en él para volver. La única carretera que llegaba a Madrid desde cualquier parte era *esta variante* de la cortada de Valencia.

La chica, claro, dice que la engañaron para subir al coche, aunque niega ningún abuso.



El señor juez, en su papel de no creerse nada e investigar, pide informes médicos de si la muchacha ha sido violada, pero además de si era virgen, y en su caso cuando dejó de serlo. Hay cosas que no cambian en los juzgados, aunque no consta preguntara si llevaba minifalda.



El médico forense dice textualmente "pudiera haber cohabitado, siempre que el volumne del miembro viril fuese reducido y no desproporcionado, no pudiendo haberse efectuado dicho desgarro en la fecha de autos por ser bastante más antiguo."
O sea, que puede que perdiera la virginidad unos meses antes de sus catorce años, pero con un chaval aun no del todo desarrollado, o excepcional entre los madrileños.


La búsqueda de Pepe, vestido con chaquetilla de cuero y calzón con polainas, tocado con una gorra de las llamadas Durruti, conductor de una camioneta con el letrero "Cuerpo de Tren", aparentemente no dió resultado.[/QUOTE]


----------



## klopec (11 Oct 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Buscando sobre turbios asuntos sucedidos en Chinchón he dado con una historia ambigüa, de la que por *su naturaleza he borrado los nombres*, que de todas formas son públicos.



Hago una pausa para aportar un dato que considero importante sobre la documentación que estamos usando : 

Hace poco hubo un litigio entre los familiares de una persona, la Universidad de Alicante y Google sobre la aplicación por parte del buscador y la Universidad del llamado "derecho al olvido". Esta persona era el secretario del Tribunal que juzgó a Miguel Hernández.

Como estamos usando documentación histórica en la que pueden, como dices, aparecer datos personales, voy a reproducir un resumen para dejar claro el asunto :


En primer lugar, Protección de Datos explica que *"no son de aplicación los tratamientos de datos de las personas fallecidas"*, aunque el artículo 3 de la Ley Orgánica de Protección de Datos española sí reconoce el derecho de "las personas vinculadas al fallecido por razones familiares". "No corresponde a esta Agencia resolver la controversia planteada por la parte reclamante", zanja la resolución.

Por otro lado, la agencia emite una *clara defensa de las hemerotecas digitales* como "*fuentes importantes para la educación y la investigación histórica*".

"Adquiere mayor relevancia para la valoración del legítimo interés público en el acceso a los archivos públicos cuando se trata de archivos de noticias a eventos pasados que sirven para la *reescritura de la historia*", destaca.

Además, para Protección de Datos, *la libertad de expresión e información prevalece sobre otros derechos personales* incluso cuando alguien adquiera "un protagonismo circunstancial al verse implicado en hechos que gozan de relevancia pública". En este caso, recordemos, se trata del juicio y condena a muerte del poeta Miguel Hernández.

Por último, la AEPD razona que algunas de esas URL objeto del procedimiento corresponden a sitios web de instituciones públicas (web de la UA y el propio BOE) y que éstas, "*con motivo de mantener informada a la sociedad y dar una máxima difusión de los asuntos gestionados por esa institución, utilizan los motores de búsqueda".

FUENTE : Protección de Datos tumba la petición de 'borrado' del juicio a Miguel Hernández*
*
*


----------



## Pablo-Martin-Lazare (11 Oct 2019)

*NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL DEL ANTICRISTO - En breves palabras 

Cuando uno hace referencia al concepto NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL DEL ANTICRISTO se refiere básicamente a un LIDER MUNDIAL UNICO (el Anticristo) que gobernará 10 Superestados (10 Comunidades como la Union Europea, LAS CUALES YA ESTAN CONFORMADAS, a punto de lograr monedas únicas y otros vinculos económicos, financieros y militares exclusivos para su area de influencia), lo hara desde la ONU y sus colaboradores son los mismos que desde hace 250 años estuvieron allanándole el camino, EL SIONISMO-ILLUMINATI, que es el PODER FINANCIERO encarnado por los ROTHSCHILD y otras familias JUDIAS ASQUENAZI aliadas a ellos. El objetivo es que este personaje, el Anticristo, se siente en el TERCER TEMPLO a construirse en breve en Jerusalen para HACERSE ADORAR, tal y cual se narra en el libro APOCALIPSIS Capitulo 13 
La masonería cumplirá como hasta ahora un rol esencial (los Illuminati son masones) con todas sus ramificaciones y aprovechando que son SOCIEDADES SECRETAS infiltradas en todos los estamentos de la sociedad harán sigilosamente su tarea de control del Pueblo al estilo del libro "1984" de George Orwell (SISTEMA DICTATORIAL-POLICIACO OMNIPRESENTE, por eso lo del "ojo que todo lo ve" masón incluido en el billete de un dolar) El chip que a continuación mencionare cuenta con un GPS con el que satelitalmente pueden tener control absoluto del movimiento exacto de cada persona 
Habra una MONEDA UNICA MUNDIAL (tal vez una moneda electrónica como el BITCOIN) sin lugar a dudas incluida en un dispositivo CHIP RFID IMPLANTABLE EN LA MANO DERECHA (MARCA DE LA BESTIA, sin la que no se podrá comprar ni vender, mencionado en el mismo capítulo 13 del Libro de Apocalipsis) 
Mucho se puede decir del SIONISMO-ILLUMINATI que trabaja a traves del CLUB BILDERBERG, se apoya en el CFR (Council on Foreign Relations (en español Consejo de Relaciones Exteriores; abreviado en ingles como CFR) y la Comisión Trilateral, el Club de Roma y tentáculos de la misma naturaleza e importancia (como ya se dijo, la masoneria al estilo SKULL AND BONES), pero haria este resumen demasiado extenso (pueden solicitarme un folleto mas extenso que escribi sobre este tema) 
EL NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL DEL ANTICRISTO incluira la "pata religiosa" con la RELIGION MUNDIAL UNICA en cabeza del PAPA, el FALSO PROFETA que a traves del ECUMENISMO (llevar al protestantismo APOSTATA a sus pies) y con ayuda del Movimiento espiritual NUEVA ERA (basado en Teosofía de corte ocultista) todas las religiones tanto las monoteistas como las orientales serán manejadas por el PAPA, EL FALSO PROFETA que hara que TODOS ADOREN A LA BESTIA-ANTICRISTO

*


----------



## Incorrezto (12 Oct 2019)

klopec dijo:


> Hago una pausa para aportar un dato que considero importante sobre la documentación que estamos usando :
> 
> Hace poco hubo un litigio entre los familiares de una persona, la Universidad de Alicante y Google sobre la aplicación por parte del buscador y la Universidad del llamado "derecho al olvido". Esta persona era el secretario del Tribunal que juzgó a Miguel Hernández.
> 
> Como estamos usando documentación histórica en la que pueden, como dices, aparecer datos personales, voy a reproducir un resumen para dejar claro el asunto :



yo administraba el foro que aparece enlazado y no hay página si pinchas, no se podia hacer backup y cerraron el servidor.

este es el único caso que no he puesto los nombres en letra, para que aparezcan en google lo hacia siempre.
en un expediente sobre la 34 brigada mixta, donde sirvió un familiar, me encontré con un par de sumarios por disparar a desertores en el acto de abandonar las líneas y desobedecer el alto, o fusilados con esa excusa según la otra opinión.
bueno pues un hombre buscando el nombre de su padre en google en fecha señalada dió con el post. no sabía nada. cuando le envié la declaración de su madre en ese sumario no se lo podia creer ni sabia como agradecermelo.
otro usuario hizo unos listados con los nombres de los enterrados en cuelgamuros que casi llegó al medio millón de visitas.
y hay muchos casos de gente a la que un simple nombre en un post de un foro perdido les puede ayudar buscando a sus muertos.

asi que si, hay que poner los nombres.

no tiene nada que ver con la guerra, es una historia curiosa pero la chavala podia seguir viva hace siete u ocho años que escribiria eso.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (12 Oct 2019)

*Enrique Riaza, el desconocido presidente de la Diputación de Guadalajara fusilado por el franquismo*

MEMORIA HISTÓRICA+
*Su familia ha querido recuperar su memoria: "A él acudió mucha gente tanto de derechas como de izquierdas buscando ayuda” durante la guerra civil 
Financió la primera biblioteca pública de la provincia de Guadalajara durante la II República y ayudó a salvar parte del patrimonio artístico de los pueblos y del Palacio del Infantado durante la contienda
Su familia vivió una auténtica paradoja: “Mientras mi abuelo sufrió el bombardeo de Guadalajara, mi suegro Antonio Robledo, que entonces tenía 22 años, fue tripulante de los Junkers de la Legión Cóndor. Los tres primeros aviones, tripulados por españoles eran los que recibían la metralla"

Enrique Riaza Martínez (Brihuega, 1890- Guadalajara, 1940) fue presidente de la Diputación de Guadalajara durante dos periodos de la II República Española, entre abril de 1931 y febrero de 1934 (con Acción Republicana) y desde febrero de 1936 a enero de 1937 (con el Frente Popular).*

Veterinario de profesión, militante de Izquierda Republicana, de la que llegó a presidir su Comité Provincial, y director del semanario provincial ‘Abril’, fue fusilado el 20 de mayo de 1940, a los 49 años de edad.

Su familia ha querido ahora recuperar la memoria de un hombre al que su nieto Enrique Riaza Tomás describe como “un buenazo, una persona cariñosa, de izquierdas pero muy religioso y al que acudió mucha gente tanto de derechas como de izquierdas buscando ayuda”.

Enrique Riaza Martínez se casó con la también briocense Amparo Sáiz Ortega, con la que tuvo cuatro hijos. Según la biografía publicada por el profesor Juan Pablo Calero, se había formado en la Escuela Superior de Veterinaria de Madrid, para ejercer primero en Ledanca y después en Brihuega, donde fue inspector veterinario municipal. Esa misma profesión la ejerció su hermano menor Esteban, profesor de Histología en la Escuela Superior de Veterinaria de Madrid e inspector del Matadero madrileño durante la Segunda República, y también su hijo Enrique Riaza Sáiz.
Su salto a la política se produce en 1931. Las elecciones municipales celebradas el día 12 de abril tuvieron como consecuencia el abandono de Alfonso XIII del país y la proclamación de la Segunda República en España.
*Financió carreteras, colegios y la primera biblioteca pública*
En Guadalajara, el día 27 de abril se formó una Comisión Gestora de la Diputación Provincial de Guadalajara presidida por Enrique Riaza Martínez en representación de Acción Republicana (el partido de Manuel Azaña). Había sido elegido diputado por Brihuega y tuvo como vicepresidente al socialista Miguel Bargalló, diputado por Guadalajara.
Su nieto destaca que bajo su mandato se construyeron carreteras, colegios y hasta se creo la primera biblioteca pública de la provincia, en 1932, en la localidad de Budia, según recoge el libro _Budia, la historia silenciada_, de Óscar de Marcos.
El puesto de presidente de la Diputación lo ocuparía hasta el 5 de febrero de 1934, cuando fue cesado por el nuevo gobierno radical-cedista de Lerroux y Gil Robles salido de las elecciones de noviembre de 1933. Al frente de la Corporación provincial fue sustituido por Eliseo Sanchís Carañana, que había sido alcalde de Humanes durante la Dictadura de Primo de Rivera y que militaba en la CEDA al que acompañaba en la Vicepresidencia Vicente Madrigal Justel, que tenía una tienda de telas en una esquina de la plaza Mayor de Guadalajara. 
*El semanario ‘Abril’*







Durante los meses en los que no pudo ejercer su labor política desde la Diputación, escribe Calero, "no sólo no abandonó la política provincial sino que redobló su activismo". Lo hizo a través del semanario republicano 'Abril' que apareció el 1 de mayo de 1935. Entre sus _plumas _había militantes de todos los partidos que más adelante formaron el Frente Popular.
Con la victoria de este partido en las elecciones de 1936, el nuevo gobierno republicano repuso en sus cargos a todos los alcaldes y concejales cesados en 1934, y así fue como Enrique Riaza volvió a presidir la Diputación Provincial desde el 27 de febrero de 1936, relata el profesor Calero. 
Meses más tarde, el 6 de diciembre de ese mismo año, la Legión Cóndor alemana bombardeó y destruyó casi por completo el Palacio del Infantado. Eran los primeros compases de la guerra civil española. “Mi abuelo y el chófer se acercaron al Infantado a rescatar los cuadros que escondieron en el sótano de la Diputación”, explica su nieto Enrique.
Paradójicamente, en uno de esos aviones que bombardearon Guadalajara iba el suegro de Enrique Riaza. “Mientras mi abuelo sufrió el bombardeo, mi suegro Antonio Robledo, que entonces tenía 22 años, fue tripulante de los Junkers de la Legión Cóndor. Los tres primeros aviones, tripulados por españoles eran los que recibían la metralla (los llamados _Pedros_) mientras los alemanes bombardeaban”. 

La provincia de Guadalajara fue frente de guerra, partida en dos y con ella sus habitantes, a veces incluso había familias a uno y otro lado de las trincheras. Fue un tiempo en el que, cuenta, “mucha gente de los pueblos acudía a él para que les guardase objetos religiosos en los sótanos de la Diputación. Al ser veterinario había trabajado en muchos sitios y la gente confiaba en él”, explica su nieto Enrique. Esos favores no le serían devueltos por la gente a la que ayudó cuando fue encarcelado y posteriormente asesinado, lamenta su nieto.
Precisamente, del patrimonio que muchas instituciones o personas a título particular trataron de salvar de los estragos de la guerra habla Francisco García Martín, investigador y experto en gestión del patrimonio en su libro _El patrimonio artístico durante la Guerra Civil en la provincia de Guadalajara_. “El edificio de la Diputación Provincial se había convertido desde los primeros días en un depósito de obras de arte llevadas allí desde la ciudad y, sobre todo, de los pueblos”, según recoge.
Riaza se mantuvo al frente de la Diputación hasta enero de 1937 para ser sustituido por Gregorio Tobajas, (fue sacerdote hasta 1932), que también fue gobernador civil y un conocido dirigente de la UGT de Guadalajara.
Una vez terminada la Guerra Civil, el 1 de abril de 1939 Enrique Riaza fue detenido, encausado y encarcelado 6 de mayo en la prisión de Guadalajara. El Archivo Histórico Provincial conserva el expediente del recluso y entre la documentación hay una notificación del Consejo de Guerra, que lleva en el margen inferior izquierdo la firma autógrafa de Riaza bajo la leyenda ‘Enterados’ fechada por error en el año 1936. “Realmente es de 1939 como se puede apreciar en la datación de la parte mecanografiada del documento. No tendría sentido por la cronología de los acontecimientos”, aclaran desde el Archivo.







Enrique Riaza Martínez fue condenado a 30 años de prisión, pero su nieto sostiene que “el alcalde franquista en Brihuega Manuel Leal Vargas y el propio conde de Romanones (entre otros), lograron que fuera fusilado".
“Me ha costado seis viajes al gobernador, pero al final lo he conseguido”, cuenta que le dijo el alcalde a su abuela Amparo. Así ocurrió el 20 de mayo de 1940 en las tapias del cementerio de Guadalajara, donde fue enterrado.
“Mi padre se fue al cementerio, con 15 años, a comprar una tumba y le enterró”. Era católico pero el franquismo prohibió que los fusilados fueran enterrados en la zona católica del camposanto. “A los que no tenían tumba les echaron a fosas comunes. Mi abuelo fue enterrado junto al último alcalde republicano de Guadalajara, el socialista Facundo Abad”.
*¿Qué fue de la familia?*
Durante la guerra civil, uno de los hijos de Riaza fue enviado al pueblo alicantino de Crevillente a una colonia en la que recaló un grupo de niños refugiados procedentes de Guadalajara. Su mujer y los otros hijos se marcharon a Budia, a unos kilómetros de Brihuega, punto neurálgico de la contienda entre 1936 y 1939.
Con el fin de la contienda y la derrota del bloque republicano “su viuda Amparo y sus hijos vivieron en la penuria durante la posguerra, porque, no solo les quitaron la vida de su padre sino la mayor parte del dinero republicano que tenían. Les dijeron que era para la reconstrucción de la nueva España”, según cuenta su nieto que también lleva el nombre de Enrique Riaza.
“Les robaron hasta los caballos y mulas que habían dejado a buen recaudo en una finca del conde de Romanones”, explica. Y es que el hermano de su abuelo paterno había sido contable y recaudador de la finca de Romanones hasta que murió en 1937 de una úlcera.
“También les quitaron todas las telas del comercio de mi abuela en Brihuega y que el alcalde franquista usaba para estrenar traje nuevo cada Domingo de Ramos”, relata Enrique Riaza, quien recuerda que su padre “solicitó la pensión de viudedad para mi abuela y la de orfandad para los hijos y se rieron en su cara”, cuenta no sin amargura.
Se vieron obligados a abandonar la casa familiar de Brihuega por la “persecución” en el pueblo. “Eran frecuentes los cortes de pelo y el aceite de ricino”. Se marcharon primero a Guadalajara y después a Madrid, junto a su tío Esteban Riaza que, aunque fue depurado en el Ayuntamiento de Madrid y perdió su cargo de inspector, siguió ejerciendo de profesor en la Escuela de Veterinaria de Madrid.

A Enrique Riaza le sucedería al frente de la Diputación de Guadalajara el socialista Gregorio Tobajas entre marzo de 1938 y febrero de 1939. Afiliado a la UGT fue uno de los fundadores de la Federación Provincial del PSOE, en 1937, de la que fue su primer secretario general. Corrió la misma suerte que su predecesor en el cargo: fue fusilado en la madrugada del 3 de mayo de 1940.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (12 Oct 2019)

*Discurso en el Paraninfo*

Carmen Polo, Miguel de Unamuno y Millán Astray el 12 de octubre de 1936
Estáis esperando mis palabras. Me conocéis bien, y sabéis que soy incapaz de permanecer en silencio. A veces, quedarse callado equivale a mentir, porque el silencio puede ser interpretado como aquiescencia. Quiero hacer algunos comentarios al discurso -por llamarlo de algún modo- del profesor Maldonado, que se encuentra entre nosotros. Se ha hablado aquí de guerra internacional en defensa de la civilización cristiana; yo mismo lo hice otras veces. Pero no, la nuestra es sólo una guerra incivil. Vencer no es convencer, y hay que convencer, sobre todo, y no puede convencer el odio que no deja lugar para la compasión. Dejaré de lado la ofensa personal que supone su repentina explosión contra vascos y catalanes llamándolos anti-España; pues bien, con la misma razón pueden ellos decir lo mismo. El señor obispo lo quiera o no lo quiera, es catalán, nacido en Barcelona, y aquí está para enseñar la doctrina cristiana que no queréis conocer. Yo mismo, como sabéis, nací en Bilbao y llevo toda mi vida enseñando la lengua española, que no sabéis.
Acabo de oír el necrófilo e insensato grito "¡Viva la muerte!". Esto me suena lo mismo que "¡Muera la vida!". Y yo, que he pasado mi vida componiendo paradojas que excitaban la ira de algunos que no las comprendían he de deciros, como experto en la materia, que esta ridícula paradoja me parece repelente. Como ha sido proclamada en homenaje al último orador, entiendo que va dirigida a él, si bien de una forma excesiva y tortuosa, como testimonio de que él mismo es un símbolo de la muerte. El general Millán-Astray es un inválido. No es preciso que digamos esto con un tono más bajo. Es un inválido de guerra. También lo fue Cervantes. Pero los extremos no sirven como norma. Desgraciadamente en España hay actualmente demasiados mutilados. Y, si Dios no nos ayuda, pronto habrá muchísimos más. Me atormenta el pensar que el general Millán-Astray pudiera dictar las normas de la psicología de las masas. Un mutilado que carezca de la grandeza espiritual de Cervantes, que era un hombre, no un superhombre, viril y completo a pesar de sus mutilaciones, un inválido, como he dicho, que no tenga esta superioridad de espíritu es de esperar que encuentre un terrible alivio viendo cómo se multiplican los mutilados a su alrededor. El general Millán Astray desea crear una España nueva, creación negativa sin duda, según su propia imagen. Y por eso quisiera una España mutilada.
Éste es el templo de la inteligencia, y yo soy su sumo sacerdote! Vosotros estáis profanando su sagrado recinto. Yo siempre he sido, diga lo que diga el proverbio, un profeta en mi propio país. Venceréis, porque tenéis sobrada fuerza bruta. Pero no convenceréis, porque para convencer hay que persuadir. Y para persuadir necesitaréis algo que os falta: razón y derecho en la lucha. Me parece inútil el pediros que penséis en España. He dicho.
Miguel de Unamuno
12 de octubre de 1936


----------



## klopec (12 Oct 2019)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> *Discurso en el Paraninfo*



*CERRANDO TEMA UNAMUNO - ASTRAY *: Cuando la versión de la extrema - izmierda ( El PAÍS ) es ésta se puede decir que la manipulación realizada sobre el mítico encuentro entre el profesor y el general es sólo el producto de la mentalidad bastarda y manipuladora de los criminales de la izmierda patria. Basura.

*-- oo --*​
_"__*Es imposible reconstruir las palabras de Unamuno*__ porque, aunque el acto se retransmitió por la radio, el rector habló sin micrófono y no se registró su intervención, pero Delgado cree que se pueden acotar los temas que abordó y el tono en que los expuso a partir de tres testimonios presenciales publicados: el de Eugenio Vegas Latapié, dirigente de Renovación Española; el de José Pérez - López Villamil, psiquiatra de Millán Astray, y el de Esteban Madruga, vicerrector ( este último, recogido por Emilio Salcedo, el primer biógrafo de Unamuno ). __*Todos se alejan del relato inventado de Luis Portillo*__."_
*
Estos testimonios permiten a Delgado afirmar que ni Millán Astray gritó “¡ muera la inteligencia !” ni Unamuno le interpeló con *_prosodia y dignidad : “Fue un acto brutalmente banal, donde se dieron cuatro voces y se despidieron a la salida, un tumulto habitual en discursos y charlas de los años treinta, donde la gente se exaltaba con facilidad. Se ha exagerado muchísimo el dramatismo de lo que sucedió allí”, cuenta. Una posible prueba de que Unamuno no lo vivió como algo trascendente fue que, al terminar, siguió su rutina diaria y apareció por el casino para tomar café después de comer, como siempre. “Allí, algunos contertulios le insultaron y abuchearon — relata el historiador —, produciéndose una situación muy tirante, hasta que su hijo Rafael, avisado telefónicamente por alguien, se presentó en el casino para proteger a su padre y llevarlo a casa. En esos momentos es cuando, probablemente, Unamuno se dio cuenta de que el incidente del paraninfo había tenido más repercusión de la que él pensaba”.

Todo empezó, según Delgado ( que lleva años investigando la figura de Unamuno en Salamanca ), en 1.941, un lustro después del incidente. Luis Portillo era un joven profesor de Salamanca que participó en la guerra en el bando republicano y se exilió en Londres. Había coincidido con Unamuno en la universidad, pero ya no estaba allí el 12 de octubre. Tuvo noticias de lo sucedido a través de la prensa francesa y de la republicana, que refirieron todo de oídas, sin ningún testimonio presencial. Desde enero de 1.937 se hablaba de un enfrentamiento épico entre el filósofo y el fascista, en textos tan entusiastas como poco fiables. Mientras, en la prensa franquista, todo era silencio.

En 1.941, Portillo colaboraba con el servicio exterior de la BBC, junto a otro español, Arturo Barea, y en contacto con un gran conocedor de España y muy sensible a la causa de los exiliados republicanos, George Orwell. Fue este último quien puso a ambos en contacto con el prestigioso crítico Cyril Connelly, quien a su vez les encargó dos relatos para la revista literaria que dirigía, Horizons. Barea entregó un capítulo de las memorias que estaba escribiendo ( que titularía La forja de un rebelde ), y Portillo __*compuso una narración ficticia del acto del 12 de octubre de 1.936 *__en el paraninfo de Salamanca. Ambas fueron traducidas al inglés por Ilse Barea, la mujer de Arturo. El texto de Portillo se titulaba Unamuno’s Last Lecture. “El relato tiene una clara intención literaria, no historiográfica”, explica Delgado. “Portillo no intenta describir objetivamente el acto del paraninfo, __*al que no asistió*__, sino hacer una recreación literaria destinada a subrayar la brutalidad de Millán Astray, con Unamuno en el papel del valiente que se atreve a enfrentarse al infame militar”._

_Allí están todos los elementos canónicos: el discurso de Millán Astray con su “¡ muera la inteligencia !”, la dignidad soberbia del sabio y la escenografía fascista y asfixiante ( un retrato en sepia de Franco presidiendo la sala y el público gritando “España, una, grande y libre” ).

“Portillo acomodó la escenografía a la imagen difundida por el cine y la prensa ya concluida la Guerra Civil. En realidad, el paraninfo no estaba presidido por un retrato sepia de Franco, quien había sido elegido jefe del Estado unos días antes, ni se dieron los que en el franquismo se llamaban los gritos de rigor. __*Y el discurso que Portillo puso en boca de Millán Astray es de su propia invención*__ ( de Portillo ) de arriba abajo”.
_
_*El de Unamuno también es una invención*__, pero al menos está sostenida por lo que Portillo conocía del personaje, a quien había tratado y leído. Eran cosas que había dicho de alguna u otra forma en otros sitios. Por ejemplo, la frase de “venceréis pero no convenceréis”, que Unamuno pronunció en otras ocasiones y que debió de ser más o menos así : “Tenéis que tener en cuenta que vencer no es convencer y conquistar no es convertir”._

_Aquel relato se publicó en una revista literaria, con clara intención literaria, destinada a un público muy minoritario, por lo que apenas nadie se enteró. Sin embargo, en 1.953, Cyril Connolly lo volvió a publicar en una antología de los mejores artículos de Horizon, que se tituló The Golden Horizon. Un ejemplar de ese volumen cayó en manos de un joven investigador que estaba escribiendo una monografía sobre la Guerra Civil llamado Hugh Thomas. Su obra se tituló The Spanish Civil War ( 1.961 ), y en ella incluyó el relato de Portillo prácticamente sin retocar, con retrato en sepia y gritos franquistas incluidos, __*tomándolo por una crónica veraz*__.

El libro de Thomas tuvo un éxito enorme, y a él se debe la popularización de la historia de Portillo como narración oficial. “Ese relato ha tenido como consecuencia que todavía en nuestros días se siga considerando el discurso de Unamuno escrito por Luis Portillo como palabras textuales del rector de Salamanca”, lamenta Delgado, quien cree que “__*es imposible reconstruir la literalidad del discurso pronunciado por Miguel de Unamuno*__”, en el que, según los testigos citados, el rector criticó que las mujeres salmantinas acudieran a los fusilamientos, entre otras cosas. “La prensa local salmantina del día siguiente no hizo más que vagas referencias a su intervención, aunque reprodujo con amplitud las del resto de los oradores”._
*
Toda la investigación de Severiano Delgado se basa en documentos digitalizados de acceso gratuito en bibliotecas y archivos, “por lo que cualquiera puede comprobarlo desde su casa”.
*
_*FUENTE* : Lo que Unamuno nunca le dijo a Millán Astray_


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (14 Oct 2019)




----------



## I. de A. (23 Oct 2019)

*¿Por qué quiere el PSOE desenterrar a Franco? – Jesus Lainz*
Opiniones de los padres intelectuales de la II República






*Salvador de Madariaga, embajador y ministro de la Segunda República: *
– El alzamiento de 1934 es imperdonable. La decisión presidencial de llamar al poder a la CEDA era inatacable, inevitable y hasta debida desde hacía ya tiempo (…) ¿Con qué fe vamos a aceptar como heroicos defensores de la República de 1931 contra sus enemigos más o menos ilusorios de la derecha a aquellos mismos que para defenderla la destruían? (…) Con la rebelión de 1934, la izquierda española perdió hasta la sombra de autoridad moral para condenar la rebelión de 1936.

*Claudio Sánchez-Albornoz, presidente del Gobierno de la Segunda República en el exilio:*


> _– La revolución socialista de octubre de 1934, lo he dicho y lo he escrito muchas veces, acabó con la República._



*Indalecio Prieto, presidente del PSOE, diputado y ministro de la Segunda República:

*


> _– Me declaro culpable ante mi conciencia, ante el Partido Socialista y ante España entera, de mi participación en aquel movimiento revolucionario. Lo declaro como culpa, como pecado, no como gloria. Estoy exento de responsabilidad en la génesis de aquel movimiento, pero la tengo plena en su preparación y desarrollo. Por mandato de la minoría socialista, hube yo de anunciarlo sin rebozo desde mi escaño del Parlamento._



*Ángel Galarza, diputado del PSOE, fiscal general, director general de Seguridad y ministro de la Segunda República:*


> _– Pensando en su Señoría [Calvo Sotelo], encuentro justificado todo, incluso el atentado que le prive de la vida.
> – A mí el asesinato de Calvo Sotelo me produjo un sentimiento. El sentimiento de no haber participado en la ejecución._



*Clara Campoamor, diputada del Partido Republicano Radical:*


> _– La división, tan sencilla como falaz, hecha por el gobierno entre fascistas y demócratas, para estimular al pueblo, no se corresponde con la verdad. La heterogénea composición de los grupos que constituyen cada uno de los bandos (…) demuestra que hay al menos tantos elementos liberales entre los alzados como antidemócratas en el bando gubernamental._



*José Ortega y Gasset, diputado de la Agrupación al Servicio de la República:*


> _– Mientras en Madrid los comunistas y sus afines obligaban a escritores y profesores, bajo las más graves amenazas, a firmar manifiestos, a hablar por radio, etc., cómodamente sentados en sus despachos o en sus clubs, exentos de toda presión, algunos de los principales escritores ingleses firmaban otro manifiesto donde se garantizaba que esos comunistas y sus afines eran los defensores de la libertad. Evitemos los aspavientos y las frases, pero déjeseme invitar al lector inglés a que imagine cuál pudo ser mi primer movimiento ante hecho semejante, que oscila entre lo grotesco y lo trágico. Porque no es fácil encontrarse con mayor incongruencia._



*Gregorio Marañón, diputado de la Agrupación al Servicio de la República:*


> _– Con el pretexto del triunfo de las derechas en las elecciones, intentaron un golpe de mano revolucionario y netamente comunista para ocupar el poder en octubre de 1934. Esto no lo recuerdan en el extranjero, donde no tienen por qué saber la historia de España al detalle, aun siendo tan reciente. Pero los españoles, que no lo han podido olvidar, se ríen del súbito puritanismo con que los mismos que entonces hicieron la revolución contra algo tan legal como unas elecciones se cubren hoy el rostro con la toga porque una parte del pueblo y el ejército se sublevó, a su vez, dos años más tarde, ante las violencias del poder, algunas de la magnitud del asesinato del jefe de la oposición por la propia fuerza pública (…) La sublevación de Asturias en octubre de 1934 fue un intento en regla de ejecución del plan comunista de conquistar España (…) El movimiento comunista de Asturias fracasó por puro milagro. Pero dos años después tuvo su segundo y formidable intento.
> – No hay que esforzarse mucho, amigos míos. Escuchen ustedes este argumento: el 88% del profesorado de Madrid, Valencia y Barcelona ha tenido que huir al extranjero, abandonar España, escapar a quien más pueda. ¿Y saben ustedes por qué? Sencillamente porque temían ser asesinados por los rojos, a pesar de que muchos de los intelectuales amenazados eran tenidos por hombres de izquierda. ¿Comprenden ustedes ahora, queridos amigos?
> – Sólo una cosa importa: que España, Europa y la Humanidad se vean liberados de un régimen sanguinario, de una institución de asesinos de cuyo advenimiento, por un trágico error, nos confesamos culpables.
> – Horroriza pensar que esta cuadrilla hubiera podido hacerse dueña de España. Sin quererlo siento que estoy lleno de resquicios por donde me entra el odio, que nunca conocí. Y aún es mayor mi dolor por haber sido amigo de tales escarabajos; y por haber creído en ellos. ¡No merecemos que nos perdonen! Consolémonos con que los hijos parecen ya a salvo de peligro y con que ellos no se han contaminado con la revolución de Caco y caca.
> – Yo creo que en el espíritu nacionalista, que ha nacido, hay muchas cosas buenas, algunas admirables. Por lo pronto, allí está España. Franco se ha conducido con serenidad, con nobleza. Con pulcritud, con espíritu español._



*Ramón Pérez de Ayala, diputado de la Agrupación al Servicio de la República:*


> _– El respeto y el amor por la verdad moral me empujan a confesar que la República Española ha constituido un fracaso trágico. Sus hijos son reos de matricidio. No es menos cierto que ya no hay republicanos en uno u otro lado. Desde el comienzo del movimiento nacionalista, he asentido a él explícitamente y he profesado al general Franco mi adhesión, tan invariable como indefectible. Me enorgullece y honra tener a mis dos únicos hijos sirviendo como simples soldados en la primera línea del ejército nacional. Por su fe, sentido del deber y espíritu de sacrificio, la juventud nacionalista está haciendo España y el mundo vivideros para el porvenir.
> – Cuanto se diga de los desalmados mentecatos que engendraron y luego nutrieron a los pechos nuestra gran tragedia, todo me parecerá poco. Inspecciono mi ficha histórica y, en puridad, no hallo ocasión para el remordimiento de haber creído jamás en ellos. Siempre los tuve por tontos de babero y brutos estructurales. Por ejemplo, nunca admití que Prieto tuviese inteligencia; sí, sólo pillería cazurra, que es su mimetismo. Prieto es brutísimo. Pero en un principio yo presumía, o me hacía la ilusión, de que percibían una vaga vislumbre de su bobería innata y su brutalidad incorregible, por donde se mostrarían dóciles, relativamente, al buen parecer de los demás entendidos. No tardé en desengañarme. Lo que nunca pude concebir es que hubiesen sido capaces de tanto crimen, cobardía y bajeza.
> – De Franco siempre he tenido la mejor opinión, lo cual vale bien poco, pues la opinión es sobremanera falible, singularmente la mía. Pero he tenido fe en él; y esto vale mucho más. Opinión o no opinión, fe o no fe, parece archievidente que España, Franco y España, esto es, libre, son una cosa misma._



*Miguel de Unamuno, diputado de la conjunción republicano-socialista:*


> _– Porque el gobierno de Madrid y todo lo que representa se ha vuelto loco, literalmente lunático. Esta lucha no es contra una República liberal, es una lucha por la civilización. Lo que representa Madrid no es socialismo, no es democracia, ni siquiera comunismo. Es la anarquía, con todos los atributos que esta palabra temible supone. Alegre anarquismo, lleno de cráneos y huesos de tibias y destrucción.
> – No hay gobierno en Madrid; hay solamente bandas armadas, que cometen todas las atrocidades imaginables. El poder está en manos de presidiarios que fueron liberados y se pasean blandiendo sus pistolas. Azaña nada representa (…) Él es el gran responsable de lo que acontece. Cuando el movimiento surgió, creyó que se trataba de un simple pronunciamiento. No comprendió que había un pueblo dispuesto a unirse al ejército (…) Los comunistas nunca tuvieron una noción de política constructiva. Los anarquistas no fueron rozados por tal idea. Esos hombres están atacados de delirio furioso. Tal vez se trate de una crisis de desesperación. Las iglesias que saquean e incendian, los cristos que decapitan, los esqueletos que exhuman, acaso sean sólo gestos de desesperación; pero en todo esto debe de haber otra cosa de origen patológico (…) Felizmente, el ejército ha dado pruebas de gran prudencia. Franco y Mola tuvieron el supremo cuidado de no pronunciarse contra la República. Son dos hombres sensatos y reflexivos. Franco ha tenido la oportunidad de forjarse en Marruecos como un líder de primer orden. Militarmente, por lo menos, este soldado puede salvar a España._



*Alejandro Lerroux, presidente del Gobierno de la Segunda República:*


> _– No se trata de un pronunciamiento militar, sino de un alzamiento nacional tan sagrado, tan legítimo, como el de la independencia en 1808. Mucho más sagrado todavía, puesto que no se trata sólo de la independencia política, sino también de la organización social y económica, del hogar, de la propiedad, de la cultura, de la conciencia, de la vida, en fin, de toda una civilización y toda una historia.
> – La posteridad hará justicia al gesto heroico del general Franco y al impulso patriótico del ejército. Los espíritus apegados a las apariencias de la legalidad, como los fariseos a la letra de su doctrina, pueden tranquilizarse. Ni Franco ni el ejército se salieron de la ley, ni se alzaron contra una democracia legal, normal y en funciones. Ni hicieron más que sustituirla en el hueco que dejó cuando se disolvió en la anarquía de sangre, fango y lágrimas._



*Julián Besteiro, presidente del PSOE y de la UGT, diputado y presidente de las Cortes de la Segunda República:*


> _– La verdad real: estamos derrotados por nuestras propias culpas. Estamos derrotados nacionalmente por habernos dejado arrastrar a la línea bolchevique, que es la aberración política más grande que han conocido quizás los siglos. La política internacional rusa, en manos de Stalin y tal vez como reacción contra un estado de fracaso interior, se ha convertido en un crimen monstruoso que supera en mucho las más macabras concepciones de Dostoievski y de Tolstoi. La reacción contra ese error de la República de dejarse arrastrar a la línea bolchevique la representan genuinamente, sean los que quieran sus defectos, los nacionalistas que se han batido en la gran cruzada anticomintern._



*José Manuel Otero Novas, diputado y ministro de UCD:*


> _– La noche del 30 de abril al 1 de mayo de 1976 le pedimos a Felipe González y otros dirigentes socialistas que suprimieran de un libro en ciernes una reivindicación orgullosa de su golpe de Estado de 1934. Les argumentamos que no era un buen comienzo de la democracia defender un ataque violento a las instituciones democráticas. Y se negaron. Salió la reivindicación. Y en 1984, el PSOE ya en el poder celebró en muchos puntos de España el cincuentenario del golpe, después de haber erigido estatuas a Prieto y a Largo Caballero, junto a la de Franco, al pie de los Nuevos Ministerios._



Por todo lo anterior, y por mucho más que no cabe aquí, *el PSOE lleva ochenta años intentando reescribir la Historia. Porque, ocultando la verdad y construyendo –según la certera expresión de Besteiro– un Himalaya de mentiras, lo que pretende el PSOE es borrar su culpa como principal responsable del hundimiento de la República y del estallido de la Guerra Civil y transferírsela a Franco. De este modo se blanquea su pasado y se legitima su presente y su futuro.

Etapas de este plan han sido las condenas parlamentarias al 18 de Julio, la Ley de Memoria Histórica, las incesantes campañas de derribo de estatuas y cambios de calles, la continua agitación de rencores ideológicos e históricos en los medios de comunicación, etc. Y el último paso, de sin igual carga simbólica, está siendo la exhumación de Franco, lo que conducirá a otros pasos que se seguirán dando con el Valle de los Caídos, la Constitución de 1978, la Monarquía y la propia existencia de España como nación.
*


----------



## I. de A. (23 Oct 2019)

*El doctor Albiñana, mártir católico de la auténtica memoria histórica – *Javier Navascués Pérez





Uno de esos mártires innumerables que fueron horriblemente asesinados por amar a Dios y a España fue el doctor José María Albiñana, prestigioso médico y político de la España del primer tercio del siglo XX.
Nacido en Enguera (Valencia) en 1883, era hijo de un médico rural que también fue director de escuela. Desde joven amó la cultura y quiso ser médico. Se licenció en Medicina, cumpliendo su sueño, en la Universidad de Valencia en los primeros años del siglo XX y se doctoró como neurólogo en Madrid poco después. También se licenció en Filosofía y Letras y Derecho. Llegó a ser un médico de prestigio y en 1910 fue nombrado académico de la Real Academia de Medicina. Mostró su interés por la política e ingresó en el partido Liberal, del que poco después se separaría. Era un firme y devoto católico.




En 1921 embarcó hacia México donde vivió y trabajó unos años, pero acabó siendo expulsado de allí por haber participado en actividades políticas contra el anticatólico y masón presidente Plutarco Elías Calles y haberse relacionado con el entorno de los «rebeldes» católicos cristeros. En 1930, ya en España, preocupado por el difícil ambiente político en el país tras la caída del régimen del general Primo de Rivera y la oleada izquierdista que ya hacía presagiar la caída de la Monarquía, en contacto con un pequeño grupo de políticos e intelectuales funda el «Partido Nacionalista Español».
Los principios del partido eran «Religión, Patria, Monarquía» (que ya habían sido los de la Unión Patriótica del general Primo de Rivera). Se consideraba una _«hermandad hispana de acción enérgica». _Se mostraba decidido a combatir el separatismo vasco y catalán, defendía el concepto de la Hispanidad y la hermandad cultural y religiosa con Hispanoamérica. Exaltaba el ruralismo como autentico núcleo de la Patria.Adoptó el lema: _España sobre todas las cosas y sobre España inmortal, solo Dios_». El partido adoptará como símbolo la Cruz de Santiago y tendrá una sección juvenil, la Juventud Nacionalista y una fuerza de choque, los Legionarios de Albiñana y un grupo femenino. Los historiadores consideran al PNE como un precedente de Falange Española. Aunque como veremos, su intenso catolicismo le hará sentirse especialmente deudor en lo ideológico con el Carlismo al que al final se acabará uniendo.
Llegada ya la República, el PNE sufrirá duras persecuciones por parte del gobierno de izquierdas de Manuel Azaña que son otro desmentido a la fábula que nos cuentan habitualmente de una República impecablemente democrática. Su sede nacional fue incendiada en mayo de 1931. Su periódico, «La Legión» fue secuestrado. Albiñana fue encarcelado por orden gubernativa. Pero desde la cárcel escribió 2 libros. «_España bajo la dictadura republicana_» y «_Prisionero de la_ _República_» que alcanzaron un considerable éxito de ventas entre el público conservador y católico.
En 1932 el PNE fue finalmente ilegalizado por la República pero Albiñana lo refundó hábilmente con nuevos estatutos que esquivan la ilegalización. A pesar de ello los gobernadores civiles socialistas prohiben muchos de sus mítines pero no pueden impedir que el PNE obtenga un escaño como miembro del Frente Nacional Contra Revolucionario, la candidatura que agrupa a toda las fuerzas políticas de derechas y que gana las elecciones generales de noviembre de 1933. Albiñana se convierte en diputado. En el Congreso de los Diputados Albiñana llevará siempre visible un Rosario. Era un notable orador y un hombre valiente. En las elecciones de febrero de 1936, Albiñana renueva su escaño, (cosa que no logró, por ejemplo, José Antonio Primo de Rivera) obteniendo casi 65.000 votos por la provincia de Burgos. La zona de Burgos y algunas otras provincias de Castilla y León seran el principal granero de votos del partido. Fue un partido pequeño, pero con cierto prestigio entre los votantes conservadores, patriotas y católicos.





Hoy ha quedado claro que en las elecciones de febrero de 1936 la derecha triunfó y obtuvo más de medio millón de votos sobre la izquierda, pero el fraude y la violencia de los partidos de izquierda en una serie de provincias otorgó al Frente Popular de las izquierdas una fraudulenta victoria que le permitió llegar al poder injustamente, algo que los cantautores de la «Memoria Histórica» intentan que los demás olvidemos.
En un ambiente de cada vez mayor violencia y huelgas que paralizaron la economía en la trágica primavera de 1936, el Doctor Albiñana participó en actividades conspiratorias con el Ejército en vistas a un próximo Alzamiento. Cuando éste llegó en julio Albiñana se encontraba en Madrid pese a que había recibido numerosas advertencias para que no se moviera de Burgos, su feudo político. Se refugio en el Congreso de los Diputados invocando su inmunidad parlamentaria como diputado. El presidente del Gobierno, el republicano de izquierdas Giral le dio su garantía y le convenció de que aceptara trasladarse a la Cárcel Modelo por su propia seguridad. El Tribunal Supremo dictó al día siguiente su inmediata libertad, pero la policía le mantuvo en la cárcel. Cualquier resto de democracia había desaparecido.
El 23 de agosto milicianos anarquistas y comunistas asaltan la cárcel y empiezan a fusilar presos. El Doctor Albiñana es objeto de una saña especial. A él le golpean con fuerza antes de matarlo y le fusilan simuladamente antes de hacerlo de verdad. Tras matarlo le decapitaron.
Unos 140 miembros de su Partido, Legionarios de Albiñana, lucharán en los frentes de Burgos y Santander. Ya unidos al Requeté, lucharán en las batallas de Villarreal de Álava y la campaña de Vizcaya. Murieron 60 de ellos. Cuando el general Franco decretó la Unificación de los partidos que apoyaron el Alzamiento, los albiñanistas escogerán unirse a los carlistas, motivados por su intensa Fe católica.
Javier Navascués Pérez


----------



## I. de A. (23 Oct 2019)

*El inglés que salvó cientos de vidas durante la guerra – GuerraEnMadrid*






Lance durante la Guerra Civil
Alicante, año 1970. Un periódico local publica en una de sus páginas dedicadas a las esquelas un pequeño mensaje que por aquel entonces pasó desapercibido para cualquier lector. “Hasta siempre Mr Lance, siempre le estaremos agradecidos”, decía en letras pequeñas la esquela en la que también se podía leer la fecha exacta de la muerte de Edwin Christopher Lance, uno de los personajes más fascinantes y al mismo tiempo enigmáticos de la Guerra Civil Española. Nadie diría, a simple vista, que aquel hombre con sombrero, rostro afable y chaqueta de cuadros iba a salvar cientos de vidas durante aquellos años tan convulsos.
El capitán Lance, como le conocían durante la guerra en Madrid, llegó a convertirse en una especie de diplomático freelance que trabajó de manera desinteresada para la Embajada de Reino Unido en la capital. Nacido un 11 de junio de 1893, Lance tenía 43 años cuando estalló la contienda y se encontraba en Madrid de manera accidental ya que trabajaba como ingeniero civil para una compañía inglesa que tenía varios proyectos a lo largo de la geografía española. Pese a tener pasaporte extranjero, nuestro protagonista era un gran conocedor de la problemática de España ya que había llegado en 1931, año en el que se proclamó la II República. No había sido ésta su única visita a nuestro país, ya que en 1926 estuvo trabajando en la construcción de la línea de ferrocarril que unía Santander y la zona del Mediterráneo.
Como venimos contando, a Christopher Lance no le cogió por sorpresa el inicio de la Guerra Civil Española. En 1936 llevaba más de cinco años en España y había sido testigo del ambiente que se respiraba en las calles del país durante la década de los años treinta. Lejos de asustarse e intentar huir a toda prisa de Madrid tras los primeros combates, Lance decidió jugar un papel activo en la contienda aprovechando la ‘supuesta’ neutralidad británica. No se trataba, por lo tanto, de un hombre cobarde o huidizo. Todo lo contrario. Conviene recordar que tiempo atrás, se alistó en el regimiento de infantería de West Yorkshire, nada más estallar la I Guerra Mundial. En 1916 se le concedió la medalla de servicios distinguidos y tras la derrota alemana, decidió participar en la Guerra Civil Rusa (1918-1920) combatiendo al lado de los ejércitos blancos contra los bolcheviques. Tras resultar herido, dejó el Ejército en 1921 con el grado de capitán para dedicarse a la ingeniería que era otra de sus grandes pasiones. Antes de asentarse en España, había recorrido casi toda Sudamérica trabajando fundamentalmente en Argentina y Chile.





Lance condecorado tras la Guerra Civil / Hemeroteca ABC
Su papel en el Madrid republicano
El 18 de julio de 1936, fecha oficial de la sublevación militar de las tropas de Franco, la embajada británica en Madrid se encontraba cerrada a cal y canto. El palacete situado en la calle Fernando III el Santo se encontraba perfectamente cerrado en aquellas fechas porque el embajador Herry Chilton y gran parte de sus asesores se encontraban en San Sebastián disfrutando del verano. El único diplomático que permanecía en la capital era el cónsul H.J. Milane que nada más empezar los combates en Madrid decidió abrir la embajada (por decisión propia) para refugiar a los británicos que residían en la capital. Desde un primer momento, Milane contó con la colaboración del capitán Lance que desde entonces empezó a diseñar un ambicioso plan para salvar cientos de vidas.
En pocos días, las instalaciones de la embajada de Reino Unido en Madrid acogieron a unas 600 personas. Algunas eran de origen inglés, otra,s sin embargo, eran completamente españolas que se encontraban perseguidas por la justicia republicana o que se sentían perseguidas por sus ideas o religión por el Frente Popular. Oficialmente la orden que tenían los diplomáticos ingleses era la de no acoger a refugiados políticos, orden que no fue respetada ni por el cónsul Milane ni por el capitán Lance que desde el 18 de julio se comportaba como un trabajador más de la embajada, aunque no tenía pasaporte diplomático. Fue precisamente Lance el que desde muy pronto trató de justificar la presencia de tantas personas españolas en la embajada inglesa sin vinculación alguna con el Reino Unido. Para conseguirlo no le tembló el pulso a la hora de falsificar partidas de nacimiento en Gibraltar o incluso en un barco con bandera inglesa.
Diez días después de empezar la guerra, la embajada recibió noticias de Londres. Un buque británico llamado Devonshire había llegado al puerto de Valencia con la intención de evacuar a los refugiados ingleses que se encontraban en el palacete de Fernando III el Santo de Madrid. Lance fue el encargado de organizar la expedición a Valencia encontrándose con muchas trabas. Muchos de los asilados se negaban a abandonar la embajada puesto que consideraban que su vida podía correr peligro, bien por los bombardeos bien por las detenciones. Nuestro hombre, utilizando su gran facilidad de palabra, logró convencer a unas 500 personas y dirigió personalmente la evacuación hasta Valencia. El 30 de julio de 1936, ya habían conseguido abandonar España.





Lance fue recibido por Franco en El Pardo en la posguerra / ABC
Un verano irrespirable en un Madrid repleto de cadáveres
En agosto llegó a Madrid el encargado de negocios de la embajada inglesa, George Ogilvie-Forbes, un diplomático de lo más enérgico y con las instrucciones muy precisas de Londres en las que se reiteraba la necesidad de “ser neutrales”. Pese a sus intenciones iniciales, Forbes fue uno de los diplomáticos que estaban en la capital que informó a su gobierno de los sucesos de la cárcel Modelo del 22 de agosto de 1936 en el que murieron unos 30 presos de derechas.
Lejos de lo que pudiera parecer, Forbes mantuvo una relación muy estrecha con Lance al que nombró agregado de honor de la embajada. Cuenta Antonio Manuel Moral Roncal en su libro Diplomacia Humanitarismo y Espionaje en la Guerra Civil que Lance a partir de ese instante “_comenzó a visitar las cárceles, haciéndose amistades entre los funcionarios de prisiones y dándose a conocer como diplomático honorario ante la policía y las patrullas de milicianos par que su figura les fuera militar”_.
Al capitán Lance se le podía ver caminando por Madrid con una cinta en el brazo con la bandera inglesa. Era la señal inequívoca que trabajaba para la embajada de Reino Unido en Madrid y gracias a ella, pudo interceder en situaciones muy delicada. Su trabajo y el del resto de miembros de la embajada británica fue muy pronto conocido en el bando franquista. El General Franco, gracias a tales gestiones, ordenó no fusilar a los prisioneros británicos de las Brigadas Internacionales que eran detenidos durante los combates como deferencia ante las actuaciones de la diplomacia británica.





Embajada inglesa durante la Guerra Civil / Crónica 1937
Como máximo responsable de la embajada inglesa, Forbes informó a sus superiores de la “irrespirable situación que se vivía en Madrid” en otoño de 1936. La aparición de cientos de asesinados en las cunetas de la capital le hizo ponerse en contacto en varias ocasiones con el Gobierno de la República para pedir el fin de la violencia. La gota que colmó el vaso, sin embargo, fueron los sucesos de Paracuellos del Jarama y los fusilamientos masivos que se produjeron durante los meses de noviembre y diciembre. A partir de ese instante, tanto Forbes como el capitán Lance trabajaron de manera conjunta para intentar salvar al mayor número de perseguidos “sin llamar demasiado la atención”.
Los ‘peligrosos’ refugiados en la embajada inglesa de Madrid
Esa discreción, pese a todo, no fue conseguida. El 8 de diciembre de 1936 el Ministerio de Gobernación escribió un informe a la Junta de Defensa de Madrid en el que hablaba de la presencia de refugiados clandestinos en la embajada inglesa “muy peligrosos para la seguridad de la República”. El informe citaba a Joaquín Jiménez de Anta, un militar de intendencia y a Antonio Mazarredo, un individuo de derechas, como miembros del servicio secreto de Franco. Por refugiar, entre otros, a estos dos individuos, el Ministerio de Gobernación realizó esta queja formal y apuntaba directamente al capitán Lance como máximo responsable de la situación.
En estas fechas, Lance no solo se dedicaba a ayudar a los perseguidos de Madrid sino que también acompañaba a grupos de periodistas ingleses y americanos a los frentes de batalla para hacer de traductor. No era un trabajo desinteresado ya que de la situación los frentes, informaba puntualmente a la embajada y ésta a su vez, enviaba informes cifrados al Foreign Office. En una de estas expediciones al frente de Ciudad Universitaria, Lance fue apresado por una avanzadilla franquista; los legionarios estuvieron a punto de fusilarle hasta que el oficial al mando se percató directamente de su condición de inglés. Este hecho le salvó la vida.
Fue trasladado de manera urgente hasta Burgos donde fue interrogado por el Servicio de Información y Policía Militar (SIPM). En la ciudad castellana confirmaron que trabajaba para la embajada inglesa. Cuenta el libro de Lucas Phillips de los años sesenta sobre la historia de Lance en la Guerra Civil, que el británico llegó a ser recibido por el mismísimo General Franco. Este término no lo hemos podido confirmar, aunque sí hemos averiguado que se reunió al menos en dos ocasiones con Merry del Val, uno de los encargados de prensa del bando nacionalista. Este le pidió personalmente que regresara a Madrid y tratara de evacuar de la zona republicana a Pedro Muguruza, que años más tarde sería uno de los impulsores del Valle de los Caídos, a la hija de Pedro Muñoz Seca (escritor asesinado por el Frente Popular) y al hijo del General Martín Moreno, del Cuartel General de Franco.
Semanas más tarde consiguió regresar a Madrid. Lo hizo procedente de Francia tras embarcar en Marsella y llegar posteriormente hasta Alicante. En la capital intentó localizar por todas las vías al grupo de personas que le había dicho Mery del Val. Pronto contactó con la hija de Muñoz Seca instalando incluso en la casa de ésta un pequeño hospital anglo-norteamericano con bandera diplomática inglesa: era sin duda la mejor manera de refugiarla.
Las expediciones ‘delicadas’ desde Madrid hasta Alicante
A finales de enero de este 1937 Lance organizó una expedición a Alicante. Desde la embajada, cuya sede oficial se tuvo que trasladar a Valencia, se anunció que el 6 de febrero llegaría un buque británico con la intención de evacuar a más ingleses de España. Lance organizó por su cuenta y riesgo la expedición incluyendo a la hija de Muñoz Seca e incluso al arquitecto, persona buscada por las milicias bajo la acusación de ser de derechas. Al igual que ellos había otras tantas personas cuya vinculación con el Reino Unido era prácticamente inexistente. Aun así, nuestro protagonista se las ingenió para que contaran al menos con tarjetas de socio de la Cámara de Comercio Británica o del Club Angloamericano.
La noche del 5 de febrero de este año, Lance mantuvo una reunión en los sótanos de la embajada inglesa en Madrid. A todos los que iba a tratar de evacuar de la España republicana les expuso lo complicado de la misión ya que no tenía prácticamente medios para demostrar su falsa nacionalidad británica. Con todo, decidió arriesgarse. La expedición salió de la capital a las dos de la madrugada. Un coche conducido por Lance con la bandera inglesa abría el cortejo seguido de una de las ambulancias escocesas de Fernanda Jacobsen (muy amiga de Lance) y tres camiones del ejército republicano con los refugiados. Después de 15 horas de viaje llegaron hasta Alicante y los refugiados fueron alojados en varios hoteles. Lance, que también tenía una amistad muy estrecha con el gobernador civil de Alicante, contactó con el ministro Álvarez del Vayo para que el comité anarquista del puerto permitiera la evacuación. A las 21:00 del 6 de febrero los evacuados consiguieron entrar en el buque y salir de España.
En marzo, nuestro hombre volvió a dirigir una expedición de similares características, aunque menos numerosa que la anterior: fueron cinco las personas evacuados, entre ellas un médico y un coronel retirado. Hasta bien entrado 1938, Lance siguió organizando expediciones a sus anchas siempre bajo bandera británica. El máximo responsable de la diplomacia inglesa, Forbes, era consciente de lo que estaba ocurriendo, pero prefería mirar hacia otro lado consciente de que su compatriota estaba salvando cientos de vidas. Llegó incluso a organizar barcos con bandera inglesa que llegaban a puerto con la idea de comprar naranjas, el bien apreciado de Valencia. También dentro de estos barcos repletos de fruta, Lance logró introducir a personas buscadas por la justicia republicana.
La detención del capitán Lance por el SIM republicano
Los rumores sobre su comportamiento se llegaron a extender por casi todas las embajadas de Madrid, circunstancia esta que alertó enormemente al Servicio de Información Militar de la República. Una tarde de 1938, su domicilio fue registrado por agentes de paisano que terminaron por detenerle en plena calle. Le acusaban de “colaboración con el enemigo”. Su pasaporte diplomático no le salvó de la detención y tras largos interrogatorios en el Ministerio de la Marina fue trasladado a Gerona donde fue encerrado en una cárcel. Antes había estado en el buque prisión Uruguay, barco en el que solían encerrar a los miembros de la Quinta Columna antes de ser fusilados. El mismo a punto estuvo de serlo. Una tarde en Gerona recibió un papel con un número apuntado a lápiz, el 350. Al parecer era su turno para ser fusilado.
Pese a ello, las gestiones que se hicieron desde Londres para liberarle fueron determinantes. Ralph Skrine Stevenson, un diplomático inglés en Barcelona, consiguió gestionar su libertad y logró enviarle directamente a Reino Unido comprometiéndose a que Lance nunca jamás volvería a España. Allí trató de rehacer su vida olvidándose de la pesadilla que había viviendo en los últimos meses.
En los años sesenta, el ingeniero Lance vivía en la coqueta isla de Jersey ubicada en el Canal de la Mancha. Era una persona anónima que recordaba con añoranza los años pasados. Lucas Philips, un escritor británico decidió publicar un libro sobre su actuación humanitaria en la Guerra Civil Española. En octubre de 1961 el Ayuntamiento de Madrid consiguió localizarle invitándole oficialmente a la capital para imponerle la medalla de oro de la Villa de Madrid. Años antes, el gobierno británico había torpedeado homenajes similares por cuestiones políticas. El uno de noviembre de 1961 fue recibido por Franco en El Pardo en un acto que recordó toda la vida. Allí estaban cientos de personas. Muchas eran ancianas, otras más jóvenes pero todas tenían algo en común: habían sido salvadas por un hombre bueno en los años más oscuros de la historia de España.
Fuente


----------



## I. de A. (23 Oct 2019)

“1935 Discurso de los delegados de PSOE en el VII Congreso de Komintern, Moscu, agosto de 1935”

Vídeo:

2272446067264541647_dvd.mp4


----------



## I. de A. (23 Oct 2019)

*1*

*Los archivos, la izquierda y la Guerra Civil

 Letras Libres*

Stephen Schwartz
31 enero 2011
 

En una inesperada coincidencia, la caída de los regímenes comunistas y la apertura (en algunos casos temporal) de sus archivos a principios de la década de 1990 se produjeron tras un proceso similar de hallazgos documentales en España en torno a la Guerra Civil, en la que el comunismo desempeñó una función central. La divulgación de los archivos en España tras la muerte de Franco estuvo mejor organizada y fue más completa y exhaustiva que la de países como Rusia.

La apertura, publicación y estudio del material de los archivos, sin embargo, se retrasó con respecto a la reedición y producción de nuevos libros sobre la historia de los republicanos radicales en España, incluidos el movimiento anarcosindicalista, el psoe, el POUM y Esquerra Republicana de Cataluña. Los descubrimientos documentales y los nuevos volúmenes historiográficos más útiles versaban sobre esos partidos. En cambio, en España se han producido pocos textos novedosos sobre el “oficial” Partido Comunista de España (PCE), y –aparte de la documentación de las relaciones entre el pce como miembro de la Internacional Comunista y su principal adversario en la izquierda, el POUM, que se consideraba comunista pero antiestalinista– el material sobre el pce proviene generalmente de los archivos rusos, cuya limitada apertura es extraordinariamente valiosa. Un libro que recoge documentos soviéticos acerca de la guerra, _España traicionada_, originalmente publicado en inglés, ha supuesto una contribución excepcional a las nuevas perspectivas sobre la contienda.1 

*La Guerra Civil y la historia de la izquierda*

La Guerra Civil española ya se consideraba uno de los temas históricos más perdurables y fecundos del siglo XX por la cantidad de producciones académicas y literarias que había generado cuando murió Franco. Entonces se publicaron muchos materiales de fuentes primarias, y nuevas obras de análisis en muchos idiomas, la mayoría a partir de fuentes secundarias, siguen apareciendo en el siglo XXI.
En estas páginas me ocuparé de obras excepcionales basadas en descubrimientos realizados en los archivos, o que introduzcan documentación previamente desconocida sobre el comunismo, el POUM y las demás fuerzas radicales del conflicto.

Los nuevos volúmenes, reediciones y materiales de archivo más interesantes tienen que ver con el POUM. Aunque entre 1937 y 1975 se publicaron algunas obras valiosas sobre los partidos de izquierda en España, en el extranjero no se había editado casi nada representativo sobre el POUM o su punto de vista. En cambio, los comunistas y anarquistas desarrollaron en numerosos países una intensa actividad editorial, que dirigían tanto al público local como a sus adeptos. El psoe y la izquierda catalana, aparte de los periódicos para exiliados y memorias para los suyos, no habían publicado fuera de España y los países de su diáspora, Francia y América Latina.

La falta de material de fuentes fiables sobre el POUM era especialmente problemática. El POUM, sus actitudes políticas y su lugar en la clase trabajadora española y catalana, y en la historia de la Guerra Civil, se habían convertido en un tema importante en el debate político, historiográfico y popular gracias a los acontecimientos, pero también al testimonio de tres autores extranjeros: George Orwell, Franz Borkenau y Gerald Brenan.2 Aunque no podemos culparles a ellos, se habían establecido tres mitos políticos sobre el POUM. El primero, articulado por los simpatizantes de la URSS, consistía en que era una pequeña secta trotskista comparable a los grupos que había en muchos otros países, cuando en realidad era una importante fuerza política en Cataluña, mucho más influyente que el PCE.

El segundo, propuesto por los trotskistas, era que los dirigentes del POUM habían sido “masacrados”, junto a los anarcosindicalistas, a manos de agentes dirigidos por los soviéticos, después de que el gobierno ordenara la supresión del POUM en 1937. El cofundador del POUM, Andreu Nin i Pérez (1892-1937), un importante escritor catalán, figura del movimiento obrero y _conseller_ de justicia de la Generalitat revolucionaria, fue asesinado por los estalinistas. Poner a un supuesto trotskista al frente de la administración de la justicia en Cataluña cuando comenzaban las purgas de Moscú era una muestra de rechazo a los argumentos de las autoridades rusas y debió de horrorizar a los líderes estalinistas. Aunque el POUM no era oficialmente trotskista, su antiestalinismo lo acercaba a esa tendencia, algunos trotskistas luchaban en sus filas y no denunciaba a Trotski y sus acólitos conforme a la ortodoxia estalinista. Pero probablemente la cifra de miembros del POUM, trotskistas y anarquistas asesinados por los comunistas no supera la treintena. Las afirmaciones trotskistas sobre el asesinato sistemático de los miembros del POUM y los anarquistas parecen reflejar cierto resentimiento, porque el POUM había rechazado el consejo de Trotski y de sus seguidores en España y el extranjero. Y, sobre todo, el POUM y el movimiento anarquista estaban profundamente arraigados en Cataluña y no se les podía eliminar fácilmente.

El tercer error histórico es creer que Nin, funcionario soviético entre 1921 y 1930, era “secretario”, o pertenecía al personal de Trotski cuando este asumió responsabilidades de Estado.3 Nin ocupaba un alto cargo en la Internacional Sindical Roja y trabajaba en las principales estructuras de la Internacional Comunista y del pce. Durante las luchas internas del Partido Comunista ruso se convirtió en miembro de una Comisión Internacional del Centro de la oposición, pero no trabajó directamente con Trotski. Victor Serge recordaba: “Formaba parte, en Moscú, de la Comisión Internacional del Centro de la oposición, junto al portavoz de Zinóviev, Kharitonov, Radek, Fritz Wolf (que capituló y no obstante fue fusilado en 1937), Andrés Nin, el búlgaro Lebedev (o Stepanov, un opositor clandestino que nos traicionó y fue más tarde, durante la revolución, en España, agente del Comintern) y otros dos o tres militantes cuyos nombres he olvidado.”4 Rebajar a Nin –una personalidad revolucionaria importante– a un puesto burocrático subordinado a Trotski refleja la ignorancia de autores extranjeros que no sabían de su relevancia en el periodismo y el movimiento obrero en Cataluña.
Pere Pagès (1916-2003), que firmaba como Víctor Alba y que fue mi mentor a la hora de escribir sobre el POUM,5 había intentado “rehabilitar” la reputación del partido con libros que aparecieron antes del final del franquismo, y dos de los primeros volúmenes de documentación reeditada sobre el partido tras la muerte del dictador aparecieron por iniciativa suya. El primero fue _La Nueva Era._ _Antología de una revista revolucionaria_, una colección de artículos de un periódico revolucionario antiestalinista publicados entre 1930 y 1936. Más útil era _La revolución española en la práctica_,6 un compendio de documentos teóricos y políticos que el POUM produjo durante la guerra, que aportó a los historiadores su primera fuente primaria sobre la actividad del partido durante la contienda en muchos años.

*Apertura de los archivos españoles*

El proceso oficial de la apertura de los archivos fue más lento. A diferencia de los gobiernos de países ex comunistas, la democracia española no tenía “razones de Estado” para bloquear la divulgación de sus contenidos, sobre todo acerca de la guerra. La organización y preparación de documentos para el uso de los estudiosos fue ejecutada con admirable exhaustividad, profesionalidad y transparencia, y permitió un periodo relativamente largo de investigación.

No obstante, algunos archivos fueron objeto de polémica. El Estado franquista había establecido un Archivo General de la Guerra Civil en Salamanca, para apoyar una investigación judicial destinada a acusar a la izquierda de crímenes cometidos durante el conflicto, y se emplearon pruebas en juicios individuales contra personalidades de la oposición. El centro incluía los archivos de la Generalitat de Cataluña, que, como otras fuentes republicanas, los vencedores habían tomado al final de la guerra. La Generalitat pidió que se le devolvieran esos recursos y, tras un proceso de veinte años en el cual se opusieron el Partido Popular y el ayuntamiento de Salamanca, en 2006 los materiales finalmente se trasladaron a Barcelona.7

Otras instituciones entraron en el debate, que resolvió una decisión judicial. Entre ellas estaba la sucesora de la sección catalana del pce, ahora Iniciativa per Catalunya Verds (ICV), que pedía la restitución de todos los documentos a sus dueños originales. La cnt arguyó que sus papeles no debían entregarse a la Generalitat sino a la propia organización anarquista, y la comunidad judía de Barcelona también prefería administrarlos por su cuenta. Pero no se ha intentado impedir que los estudiosos los empleen libremente, como ha ocurrido en Rusia.

Sin embargo, no se han abierto los archivos oficiales de las ejecuciones franquistas durante la Guerra Civil. Los materiales que describían la vigilancia de anarquistas, extremistas vascos y otras personas consideradas enemigas del Estado aún no se han hecho públicos en España, a diferencia de lo ocurrido en países como Alemania y la ex Yugoslavia.

Algunos archivos que grupos de izquierda guardaron en el extranjero fueron transferidos a universidades y fundaciones españolas. Por ejemplo, el Centro de Estudios Históricos Internacionales (CEHI)8 recibió una colección de documentos del POUM e inauguró una sala dedicada a los fundadores del partido.
En 1988, el Archivo Histórico Nacional de Madrid entregó al cehi el _dossier_sobre el proceso de 1937 a los líderes del POUM (salvo Nin, que había sido asesinado) por parte del Tribunal Especial de Espionaje y Alta Traición, que las autoridades republicanas habían establecido apresuradamente ese mismo año. Fueron acusados de provocar los desórdenes de los “sucesos de mayo” de 1937 con el propósito de producir una insurrección militar. Además, se les acusó de desertar del frente de Aragón para apoyar las protestas en Barcelona; de propaganda subversiva; de posesión ilegal de información militar secreta; de posesión ilegal y tráfico de armas con el objeto de organizar un levantamiento; de contrabando de dinero y objetos de valor a Francia; de uso de códigos secretos y relaciones y comunicaciones con sospechosos extranjeros. Parte de los documentos de la acusación parece directamente tomada de documentos similares de los procesos de Moscú.

*El dossier incluía transcripciones de los interrogatorios*

a Nin durante su periodo en prisión, materiales del juicio de 1938 contra el comandante militar del poum Josep Rovira i Canals y numerosos memorandos escritos por investigadores de la policía secreta. No había pruebas de quién había matado a Nin o de dónde estaba enterrado su cuerpo.9 El elemento más llamativo contenía las notas de los investigadores sobre el propio Orwell (“Enric”, por Eric Blair, su verdadero nombre) y su esposa, Eileen Blair. En _Homenaje a Cataluña_, Orwell describió con cierta ligereza su persecución por parte de los agentes soviéticos en Barcelona. Pero el _dossier_ revelaba que la investigación de los Blair era cualquier cosa menos inocua. Los investigadores anónimos los describían como “trotskistas pronunciados”, lo que sin duda es falso; y como agentes de enlace entre el Independent Labour Party y el POUM, lo que tampoco es cierto.10 El documento incluía la frase “enlace con Moscú”, sin explicación adicional. La implicación es clara: Orwell era un objetivo importante y probablemente habría sido liquidado o secuestrado y enviado a Rusia si lo hubieran atrapado. El volumen, _El proceso del POUM_,11 que no reproduce las notas sobre todos los extranjeros investigados del _dossier_, sigue siendo una fuente indispensable para los historiadores de la Guerra Civil y los biógrafos de Orwell.


----------



## I. de A. (23 Oct 2019)

*2

El legado de Munis*

Cuando Franco murió, la mayoría de los líderes del POUM estaban muertos. Pero dos figuras agresivas y polémicas sobrevivieron y siguieron publicando. El primero, Juan Andrade Rodríguez (1898-1981), había sido miembro del Comité Ejecutivo del POUM y era un conocido simpatizante trotskista. Redactó varios libros valiosos basados en fuentes primarias que se publicaron póstumamente.12

Manuel Fernández Grandizo Martínez (1912-1989), “G. Munis”, nació en México pero se crió en Extremadura. Lideró el verdadero grupo trotskista en la guerra, la Sección Bolchevique-Leninista de España, que tenía menos de una docena de miembros. Durante los “sucesos de mayo” distribuyeron un folleto en las barricadas de los manifestantes. Fernández Grandizo compareció como testigo en el proceso al POUM de 1937 y declaró que su grupo no estaba afiliado a la organización. Él y varios de sus compañeros fueron juzgados en Barcelona en 1938 por el asesinato de Lev Narvich, un infiltrado ruso en el POUM, que colaboró en el arresto de Nin y otros líderes _poumistas_. Fueron declarados culpables y condenados a muerte. Siguieron encarcelados hasta la caída de Barcelona; escaparon por la frontera francesa.

Fernández Grandizo regresó a México como “Munis” y en 1940 pronunció el elogio principal en el funeral de Trotski. En 1948, publicó un libro polémico sobre el fracaso de la revolución, _Jalones de derrota, promesa de victoria (Crítica y teoría de la revolución española: 1930-1939)_, una obra incompleta e indocumentada pero excepcional, que fue reeditada en Francia durante el franquismo y corregida y reeditada en España tras la muerte del dictador.

Munis era muy crítico con los líderes radicales de la guerra y, aunque adoptaba una perspectiva marxista, expresaba su respeto por la cnt-fai. Su vigorosa militancia, cierto prestigio derivado de su participación en los “sucesos de mayo” y sus comentarios sobre los temas de actualidad hicieron que su obra resultara atractiva para jóvenes radicales durante la transición. En España se siguen publicando volúmenes de sus artículos.13Era un caso único: el último revolucionario de la Guerra Civil que abordaba los asuntos contemporáneos con un intransigente lenguaje marxista.

*Documentación anarquista*

Junto a las fuentes trotskistas y del POUM, un corpus de documentación anarquista mucho mayor emergió después de la muerte de Franco. Resulta excepcionalmente valioso un libro que aborda un asunto poco tratado en la historiografía: los defensores más radicales de la República –anarquistas, comunistas antiestalinistas y nacionalistas catalanes– se plantearon apoyar un levantamiento nacionalista en Marruecos. El objetivo era reducir la capacidad de Franco para alistar tropas marroquíes. La izquierda catalana estaba especialmente interesada porque la presencia española en Marruecos había causado décadas de problemas en su región. Abel Paz (seudónimo de Diego Camacho Escámez, 1921-2009), el principal historiador contemporáneo del anarquismo español, rastreó archivos catalanes y de la izquierda catalana para mostrar la importancia de esa iniciativa, y en 2000 publicó _La cuestión de Marruecos y la República española_,14 donde explicaba que la filósofa francesa Simone Weil, que se trasladó a España cuando estalló la guerra, sabía que se habían producido choques entre la Legión y la población local y animó al anarcosindicalista francés Robert Louzon para que fuera a Fez. Louzon y un trotskista francés, David Rousset, organizaron una reunión con el Comité de Acción de Marruecos. Los marroquíes viajaron a Barcelona, aunque las negociaciones no llegaron a una conclusión. En ellas participaron sobre todo los anarquistas, pero también el POUM y el trotskista francés Jean Rous, a través del Comité Central de Milicias, casi un sóviet que ejercía un verdadero poder en la primera fase de la Cataluña revolucionaria.

Paz revelaba que el movimiento anarquista español había formulado desde la década de 1920 una variante de la visión bolchevique de la revolución mundial. Argumentaban que, puesto que España era el único país europeo en el que el anarquismo era la fuerza dominante de la izquierda, el medio de obtener una victoria revolucionaria local era apoyar una rebelión en el norte de África. Aunque los anarquistas españoles eran célebres por su oposición a la Iglesia católica, no creían que su rechazo a la religión fuera un obstáculo para acercarse a los musulmanes del Magreb. En eso, los anarquistas eran más idealistas, y quizá más prácticos, que los comunistas soviéticos, que distribuían propaganda antirreligiosa en las tierras musulmanas que gobernaban.

*Libros y películas*

La investigación de archivos y otras fuentes tras la muerte de Franco también ha producido documentales cinematográficos y televisivos. Provistos de una petición oficial de los comunistas catalanes, un equipo de periodistas de TV3 visitó en Rusia los archivos de la Internacional Comunista para investigar la muerte de Andreu Nin. El resultado fue el documental _Operació Nikolai_, emitido en 1992.15 Cuatro años después, _Asaltar los cielos _examinaba en la televisión pública española la vida de Ramón Mercader del Río, el asesino de Trotski.16

Esas emisiones fueron devastadoras para la reputación de los comunistas españoles, porque mostraban su responsabilidad en dos de los asesinatos políticos más célebres del siglo XX. _Operació Nikolai_ responsabilizaba a los agentes soviéticos de la derrota del movimiento revolucionario. No daba el nombre de los agentes que mataron a Nin, pero _Asaltar los cielos_describía los terribles efectos de la policía secreta soviética sobre la familia Mercader y los sufrimientos de los republicanos españoles exiliados en Rusia, enviados a campos de trabajo por supuestas actividades antisoviéticas.

Desde su establecimiento en 1987, la Fundación Andreu Nin ha producido un volumen considerable de actividad académica y editorial, y mantiene una página web con un boletín mensual.17 Señala la disponibilidad de las fuentes de los archivos y la continua publicación de documentos, memorias y estudios sobre el movimiento. Ha distribuido una guía turística que describe los principales escenarios de la acción revolucionaria durante el conflicto y demuestra el constante interés por la historia de la Guerra Civil.18
En el extranjero, el anarquista escocés Stuart Christie, que fue preso político en España, ha establecido una empresa editorial dedicada a preservar la memoria histórica del anarquismo español. 
https://www.letraslibres.com/imagenes/los-archivos-la-izquierda-y-la-guerra-civil-6981?orden=autor
Su tarea más importante ha sido publicar en inglés la historia de la CNT durante la guerra que escribió Josep Peirats Valls (1908-1989), especialmente valiosa por su transparencia y por basarse en fuentes primarias.19

Todas esas obras, así como nuevos análisis sobre el destino de la república, han tenido menos impacto que un volumen de datos de los Archivos Militares del Estado ruso y el Instituto de Historia General de la Academia de las Ciencias rusa, complementados por los mensajes del servicio secreto ruso que interceptaron y descifraron los británicos, conocidos como “Mask”.

Editado por los historiadores estadounidenses Ronald Radosh y Mary R. Habeck en colaboración con el experto ruso Grigory Sevostianov, _España traicionada_ ha causado una verdadera revolución en los estudios sobre la contienda.20 Aporta fuentes impecables sobre prácticamente todos los asuntos importantes de las relaciones soviéticas con la República durante la guerra. Entre sus documentos hay una directiva de la Internacional Comunista enviada desde Moscú a los comunistas españoles nada más producirse la insurrección militar. El mensaje resuelve la cuestión más disputada de la historia del conflicto: las intenciones del gobierno soviético con respecto a los anarquistas y otros rivales en el movimiento revolucionario español. Moscú declaraba que, si sus líderes no se sometían a las exigencias de unificación de los comunistas españoles, habría que denunciar a los anarquistas como “esquiroles en la lucha de las clases trabajadoras contra el fascismo”.21

El tono tajante refuta las viejas alegaciones de los comunistas españoles y sus apologistas, que decían que los comunistas trabajaban para obtener una benevolente unidad en el Frente Popular, con el único objetivo de una victoria republicana. Conviene recordar, sin embargo, que la cnt no se unió al Frente Popular antes de la guerra, y que, aunque había firmado el pacto electoral de la coalición en 1936, el Partido Socialista se negó a participar en el gobierno que produjo la victoria en las urnas. Un tanto paradójicamente, el POUM se unió al Frente Popular y uno de sus fundadores, Maurín, obtuvo un escaño en las Cortes por Barcelona.22

_España traicionada _también revelaba que menos de una semana después del triunfo de la izquierda en Madrid, Barcelona y Bilbao, mientras la euforia revolucionaria arrastraba a las masas, el líder del Comintern, Georgi Dimitrov, ordenó a los comunistas que impidieran medidas radicales en España, pensando en el apoyo de los gobiernos del Frente Popular en Francia y Bélgica. Aunque ya habían salido milicias izquierdistas improvisadas desde Barcelona para luchar en el frente de Aragón, Dimitrov reclamaba la conservación de un ejército republicano ordinario. Esos aspectos de la política soviética y del comunismo español han sido elementos centrales del debate histórico sobre el destino de la República desde la publicación de las obras de Orwell y Borkenau, que calificaban la política comunista de contrarrevolucionaria.
Los documentos de _España traicionada_ también trazan el origen del retraso de la decisión de Stalin de apoyar a la izquierda española con armas y “asesores”, e incluyen informes de las principales personalidades de la Internacional Comunista que fueron a España. Pero para un público lector más amplio, tanto en España como en el extranjero, los descubrimientos más llamativos tenían que ver con el destino de las Brigadas Internacionales. _España traicionada_ mostraba que el aparato de purgas de Stalin se había extendido hasta ellas. Hablando de la XIII Brigada, un informe anónimo y confidencial de mediados de 1937 declaraba: “No es que esa brigada haya sido vencida, es que ha sido asesinada.”23 Un informe que envió a Moscú a finales de ese mismo año el agente de la inteligencia militar soviética Moshe Zalmanovich (Manfred) Stern, muy elogiado en la propaganda comunista de todo el mundo como “general Kléber” antes de regresar a Rusia y desaparecer en las purgas, reveló que la xiii Brigada, que tenía una gran representación balcánica, “huyó del frente”. La opinión de los oficiales soviéticos en España sobre esa brigada había sido un tema debatido en memorias y obras históricas anteriores a la muerte de Franco; se decía que muchos de sus componentes habían sido ejecutados.24

A principios de 1938, el comunista polaco y oficial del Ejército Soviético Karol Wacław Świerczewski (1897-1947), conocido en España como “Walter”, envió a Moscú un informe extremadamente crítico con las Brigadas Internacionales. Aseguraba que en la batalla de Brunete las tropas internacionales habían sucumbido al “pánico y huida general”;25 el mando español había ordenado la disolución de la Brigada XIII. Según Świerczewski, los voluntarios franceses estaban desmoralizados, eran indisciplinados y sucios; la condición de los alemanes era algo mejor, pero el personal al mando “no apreciaba la profundidad de la desintegración”;26los polacos no mantenían los rifles limpios, utilizaban las bayonetas como estacas para las tiendas y trataban a las tropas españolas con “intolerable familiaridad” y “escasa camaradería”; los británicos y los canadienses parecían incapaces de mantener sus armas en condiciones. Una brigada comunista española inspeccionada por Świerczewski contrastaba tan abruptamente con las tropas de las Brigadas Internacionales que el comandante soviético se confesaba “avergonzado”. Observaba que “los internacionales llevamos vida aislada… con escasa frecuencia permitimos que los españoles se mezclen con nosotros”.27 Se distribuían cigarrillos americanos entre los británicos y los estadounidenses, mientras que los españoles no tenían tabaco; las brigadas extranjeras recibían comida especial “nacional”, al contrario que los españoles; la unidad sanitaria de las Brigadas Internacionales en Albacete solo trataba a los extranjeros. En las Brigadas Internacionales la deserción de los extranjeros era más común que la de los españoles, pero no era castigada. Świerczewski declaraba: “Los internacionalistas tenían, y tienen, un poder total y absoluto, aunque en la mayoría de las brigadas y unidades el porcentaje de españoles ha alcanzado el impresionante nivel del 60/80%.”28
A mediados de 1938 Świerczewski presentó un segundo informe, en el que describía una creciente deserción “internacional”, el descontento de los españoles con la presencia de los extranjeros y supuestos actos de sabotaje. Al denunciar una amplia conspiración de fascistas, trotskistas y agentes extranjeros que actuaban dentro de las fuerzas de la izquierda, adoptaba el lenguaje histérico de los fiscales de los procesos de Moscú.


----------



## I. de A. (23 Oct 2019)

*y 3*

Las revelaciones sobre las Brigadas Internacionales, que habían conservado una reputación de heroísmo y generosidad durante décadas, supusieron un poderoso golpe para la imagen en España de los soviéticos y otros comunistas durante la guerra. No fue lo de menos que muchas partieran de Świerczewski, que fue viceministro de Defensa de la Polonia comunista y contaba con el crédito de su sinceridad y con la aprobación de Moscú.

_España traicionada_ incluía un documento que, para muchos españoles, resolvía el debate sobre los “sucesos de mayo”. Un informe anónimo escrito semanas antes de los hechos, enviado al general Kliment Yefremovich Voroshilov con la adhesión de Dimitrov, describía la creciente polarización entre los comunistas y los no comunistas de izquierda. En vez de esperar que la crisis desembocara en un enfrentamiento directo, el informe recomendaba a los comunistas “acelerarlo, y, si es preciso, provocarlo”.29 Los historiadores catalanes, especialmente –y no solo los defensores de los anarquistas y el POUM–, han interpretado la instrucción como prueba de que los “sucesos de mayo” fueron el producto de un plan comunista deliberado y concebido en las más altas instancias del Kremlin. En suma, _España traicionada_demolía por completo el armazón historiográfico sobre el que se había construido la defensa de la conducta de los comunistas españoles en la guerra, y hacía justicia a los autores que –empezando por Orwell– habían acusado al gobierno soviético de subvertir la causa republicana.

*El Comintern en América Latina*

La Internacional Comunista envió a muchos agentes latinoamericanos a la Península Ibérica durante la guerra. En 2004, los historiadores rusos Lazar y Victor Jeifets, con la ayuda del suizo Peter Huber, publicaron una edición limitada de _La Internacional Comunista y América Latina, 1919-1943. Diccionario biográfico_.30 El libro se basaba en la investigación que los Jeifets habían realizado en los archivos rusos y revelaba que, tras su paso por Moscú, Nin se había hecho popular entre los líderes comunistas latinoamericanos y había trabajado como experto del Kremlin, supervisando los partidos del Comintern desde México hasta Argentina.

En el trabajo de los Jeifets y Huber sobre la colonización bolchevique de América Latina hay figuras fascinantes. El increíble Iosif Romualdevich Griguliavicius nació en una familia caraíta en Lituania en 1913, y murió en Moscú en 1988. Sus andanzas incluyen la obtención de un título en la Sorbona, la edición de periódicos comunistas en polaco, la liberación de líderes comunistas encarcelados en Brasil y el trabajo como asesino soviético implicado en la muerte de Nin en España. Lo enviaron de regreso a Rusia y volvió a Occidente como ayudante en el asesinato de Trotski: su tarea era establecer redes de seguridad para los asesinos en California y en México. Grigulevich, como también se le conoce, huyó a California tras el magnicidio. Sus métodos de espionaje y su habilidad para reinventarse son tan extravagantes que resultan inverosímiles. Tras la Segunda Guerra Mundial, cuando usaba una identidad falsa, el régimen izquierdista pero anticomunista de Figueres en Costa Rica lo nombró embajador en el Vaticano y Yugoslavia. Utilizó el puesto para planear infructuosamente el asesinato de Tito. En 1950 volvió a Rusia, donde asumió un puesto académico. Grigulevich ha ganado una tardía prominencia en obras sobre la historia del espionaje soviético. El mismo año en que apareció el diccionario, la periodista costarricense Marjorie Ross publicó su biografía.31


*Otras nuevas obras*

Otros libros de la bibliografía sobre la guerra publicados tras la muerte de Franco merecen especial atención. Dos volúmenes excepcionales tratan de los “sucesos de mayo”. El primero estudiaba el papel de un grupo muy citado y mal comprendido, los Amigos de Durruti. Se le consideraba el principal núcleo de militancia anticomunista en la CNT-FAI, y lo dirigía el periodista Santiago María (Jaume) Balius Mir (1904-1980). Se han publicado muchas especulaciones, pero poca documentación sólida aparte de su propio periódico, _El Amigo del Pueblo_, el “manifiesto” _Hacia una nueva revolución_ y algunas entrevistas con Balius.

_La revolución traicionada_ de Miquel Amorós presenta una biografía definitiva de Balius y constituye una fuente indispensable para la historiografía de la guerra.32 Balius –que había nacido en una familia burguesa– y su amigo y comandante militar del POUM Josep Rovira comenzaron su trayectoria política en Estat Català, la principal organización nacionalista que defendía la independencia catalana. Balius formuló una propuesta excepcional: que el proletariado y la burguesía formasen naciones distintas en cada país. Pero el movimiento se deslizó a la derecha en la década de 1930: fue excluido del gobierno de la Generalitat tras los sucesos de 1936 y tanto los anarquistas como el POUM y los comunistas lo consideraban un enemigo. Sus líderes, tachados de fascistas, huyeron a Francia. Balius y Rovira evolucionaron hacia el Bloque Obrero y Campesino, un predecesor del POUM, aunque Balius terminó muy unido a la CNT-FAI.
Las cartas de la trotskista estadounidense y militante del POUM, Lois Cusick Orr, suponen otra aportación importante.33 Orr, hostil al nacionalismo catalán desde una perspectiva marxista, trabajaba en el departamento de prensa y radio en lengua inglesa del POUM. En septiembre de 1936 escribió una carta a su familia en la que señalaba que, aunque se suponía que todo el correo que salía de la República española debía pasar la censura, la correspondencia del POUM con el extranjero lograba evitarla porque el partido enviaba dos veces por semana un automóvil a Francia para usar el servicio postal allí. En una frase conmovedora que anticipa el futuro totalitario del comunismo y su colapso, Orr escribió: “el POUM no cree en la censura”.34 ~

_– Traducción de Daniel Gascón_


1 Ronald Radosh, Mary R. Habeck y Grigory Sevostianov (editores), _España traicionada. Stalin y la guerra civil,_ Barcelona, Planeta, 2002. 
2 Véanse George Orwell, _Homenaje a Cataluña_ (1938); Franz Borkenau, _El reñidero español_ (1937); y Gerald Brenan, _El laberinto español_ (1943).
3 Véase, por ejemplo, Bertrand M. Patenaude, _Stalin’s nemesis_, Londres, Faber & Faber, 2009.
4 Victor Serge, _Memorias de mundos desaparecidos (1901-1941)_, México, Siglo XXI Editores, 2002, pág. 221. Stepanov, nacido Stoyan Mineff y también conocido como Stefanov, recibió el alias revolucionario de “Moreno” cuando era uno de los principales representantes del Comintern en España. Véase la obra no siempre fiable de Branko M. Lazić y Milorad M. Drachkovitch, _Biographical dictionary of the Comintern_, Stanford, The Hoover Institution Press, 1986 (segunda edición).
5 Víctor Alba y Stephen Schwartz, _Spanish marxism versus soviet communism_. _A history of the POUM._, New Jersey, New Brunswick, 1988.
6 Víctor Alba (ed.), La Nueva Era_. Antología de una revista revolucionaria 1930-1936_, Madrid, Ediciones Júcar, 1977; _La Revolución española en la práctica_, Madrid, Ediciones Júcar,1978.
7 Anónimo, “Els papers de Salamanca són ja a Barcelona, segons el Ministeri de Cultura”, Madrid, Europa Press, 31 de enero, 2006.
8 Joaquín Maurín Juliá (1896-1973), que había trabajado para la Internacional Comunista, fue el cofundador del POUM con Nin. Véase el catálogo impreso del cehi: _História del POUM. Documents per el seu estudi_, Barcelona, Universitat de Barcelona, 1985.
9 Habría que señalar que tanto en el principal juicio al POUM como en el de Rovira el sistema judicial republicano encontró a los acusados inocentes de “alta traición y espionaje”, pero culpables de participar en los “sucesos de mayo”, y los condenó a penas leves. Aunque algunos historiadores afirman que la República española estaba bajo el control total de los rusos, partes importantes del Estado conservaron su independencia. Las sentencias impuestas a los dirigentes del POUM lo demuestran; en Rusia o en un Estado completamente dominado por la URSS, habrían sido ejecutados.
10 Víctor Alba, Marisa Ardevol, _et al._ (eds.), _El proceso del POUM. Documentos judiciales y policiales_, Barcelona, Lerna, 1989, pág. 75.
11 _Idem._
12 Véase, por ejemplo, Juan Andrade, _Notas sobre la Guerra Civil. Actuación del POUM_, Madrid, Ediciones Libertarias, 1986.
13 G. Munis, _Jalones de derrota, promesa de victoria (Crítica y teoría de la revolución española: 1930-1939)_, Madrid, Zero, 1977; _Revolución y contrarrevolución en Rusia_, Llerena [Extremadura], Editores Extremeños, 1999; _Internacionalismo, sindicatos, organización de clase, _Llerena, Muñoz Moya Editores Extremeños, 2009.
14 Abel Paz, _La cuestión de Marruecos y la República española_, Madrid, Fundación Anselmo Lorenzo, 2000.
15 Maria Dolors Genovès (directora) y Llibert Ferri (investigador/guionista), _Operació Nikolai _(documental), Barcelona, 1992. 
16 José Luis López-Linares y Javier Rioyo (directores), _Asaltar los cielos _(documental), Madrid, 1996.
17 Véase www.fundanin.org.
18 Eladi Romero, _Lugares de memoria e_ _itinerarios de la Guerra Civil española. Guía del viajero curioso_, Barcelona, Laertes, 2001.
19 Véase www.christiebooks.com. José Peirats, _The cnt in the Spanish Revolution_, 3 vols., Hastings [Reino Unido], The Meltzer Press, 2001; _La cnt en la revolución española_, Madrid, Madre Tierra, 1988.
20 Ronald Radosh, Mary R. Habeck y Grigory Sevostianov, _op. cit_. Para una selección de los documentos interceptados, “Mask”, véase Nigel West, _mask: mi5’s Penetration of the Communist Party of Great Britain_, Nueva York, Routledge, 2005.
21 _Idem_, pág. 42.
22 Muchos detalles del funcionamiento interno del Frente Popular fueron accesibles para los historiadores extranjeros solo después de 1975, gracias a la obra citada de Munis. 
23 Ronald Radosh, Mary R. Habeck y Grigory Sevostianov, _op. cit.,_ pág. 300.
24 Véase Stephen Schwartz, _Sarajevo rose. A Balkan Jewish notebook_, Londres, Saqi Books, 2005.
25 Ronald Radosh, Mary R. Habeck y Grigory Sevostianov, _op. cit._, pág. 513.
26 _Idem_, pág. 521.
27 _Idem_, pág. 532.
28 _Idem_, págs. 528-529.
29 _Idem_, pág. 246.
30 Lazar y Victor Jeifets, Peter Huber (editores), _La Internacional Comunista y América Latina, 1919-1943. Diccionario biográfico_, Instituto de Latinoamérica de la Academia de las Ciencias
de Moscú e Institut pour l’Histoire du Communisme de Ginebra, Moscú/Ginebra, 2004.
31 Marjorie Ross, _El secreto encanto de la kgb. Las cinco vidas de Iósif Griguliévich_, San José, Costa Rica, Farben-Norma, 2004.
32 Miquel Amorós, _La revolución traicionada. La verdadera historia de Balius y Los Amigos de Durruti_, Barcelona, Virus Editorial, Bilbao, 2003.
33 Lois Orr con material de Charles Orr, edición de Gerd-Rainer Horn: _Letters from Barcelona_, Nueva York, Palgrave Macmillan, 2009. Para la pareja Orr, ver a Alba y a Schwartz, _op. cit_.
34 _Idem_, pág. 72.


----------



## I. de A. (23 Oct 2019)

*El «salvamento» de las obras del Museo del Prado – Armando Marchante Gil.*
*No se entiende el argumento de las autoridades republicanas de que en Madrid no existía un lugar adecuado para preservar las obras de arte; pues según Sánchez Cantón (subdirector del museo del Prado por aquella época): “los sótanos del museo ofrecían refugio suficiente. Pero además se contaba con las cámaras acorazadas del banco de España, construidas a 30 metros de profundidad mediante las técnicas más modernas de la época”.
Para Salvador de Madariaga: «el cacareado salvamento de los cuadros del Prado, lejos de ser tal salvamento, fue uno de los mayores crímenes que contra la cultura española se han cometido jamás».*






_Embalaje de uno de los cuadros en el Museo del Prado_
Al calor de la malhadada Ley de Memoria Histórica que, aparte de su absurdo enunciado, entre otras cosas falsea continuamente hechos y acontecimientos de la Guerra Civil, están apareciendo nuevas versiones de determinados episodios en un vano intento de que cuestiones y sucesos perfectamente aclarados, bien en el mismo momento en que tuvieron lugar, bien en la amplia bibliografía aparecida posteriormente, cambien de significación. Ahora, setenta años después, se trata de dar lustre a los vencidos –que lo fueron por sus propias demasías y errores—atribuyéndoles una especie de justificación histórica que no tiene fundamento en los hechos y que, por lo tanto, no es de recibo. En algún caso, se trata de recuperar el odio que nos llevó a la guerra civil, odio hoy inducido y subvencionado.
Entre estos intentos de tergiversación figuran videos, reportajes, publicaciones y tesis sobre la peripecia que sufrieron la mayoría de las obras maestras del Museo del Prado, a la que fueron sometidas por los gobernantes de aquella República que, en horas veinticuatro, pasó de ser democrática a convertirse en un anticipo de lo que más tarde habíamos de conocer como _democracias populares_ del Este de Europa.
El traslado en tiempos de guerra de aquel conjunto de obras maestras de nuestra pintura desde Madrid a Valencia; de allí a Barcelona y luego a Figueras para terminar su incierto y peligrosísimo recorrido en Ginebra, figura por derecho propio en las antologías del disparate cultural. Pues bien, en recientes publicaciones oficiales u oficiosas se nos quiere hacer creer que todo ello demuestra una laudable preocupación de los dirigentes de aquella República por la cultura española.
Los hechos fueron los que fueron y su conocimiento detallado viene de antiguo, cuando el gobierno nacional se hizo cargo de aquellos tesoros en Ginebra y de la documentación que los acompañaba. En este caso hubo más suerte que en las toneladas de oro enviadas a Moscú y que los españoles no volverían a ver al igual que ocurría con sus orejas, según frase expresiva atribuida a Stalin.
El pillaje generalizado
Expuesto esquemáticamente, lo que se sabe desde entonces y está suficientemente documentado gracias a la abundancia de fuentes documentales y gráficas, es que en la zona dominada por los republicanos se inició el mismo 18 de julio de 1936 un pillaje generalizado cuyas primeras víctimas fueron los templos y propiedades de la Iglesia pero que se amplió hacia palacios, edificios notables, domicilios particulares, depósitos bancarios, cajas fuertes y cualquier punto en que hubiese bienes muebles, joyas o cualquier otro objeto de valor.
En una fecha tan temprana como el 23 de julio de 1936, se creó la _Junta de Incautación, Protección y Salvamento del Tesoro Artístico_. Como puede apreciarse, lo primero y más importante era la incautación. De este modo pasaba a manos del Estado republicano toda propiedad de valor artístico para su _protección_. Según las cifras de que se dispone, esta Junta reunió en diversos depósitos de Madrid, entre otros el Museo del Prado, despojado ya de sus principales pinturas, la friolera de 22.500 cuadros, 16.200 objetos artísticos y 2.200 muebles de época. Fue esta Junta la principal ejecutora del traslado primero a Valencia, luego a Cataluña y finalmente a Francia de los cuadros del Prado.
Simultáneamente funcionaba dependiendo del Ministerio de Hacienda la llamada _Caja General de Reparaciones_ que dedicaba su atención a objetos artísticos o colecciones de monedas que tuvieran un inmediato valor crematístico, incluyendo en él la posible fundición del oro, plata u otros metales preciosos que formasen parte de estos objetos para _sufragar los gastos de guerra_. Las disputas entre ambos organismos por la posesión de determinados objetos eran muy frecuentes.
En este latrocinio participaban también los sindicatos, partidos del Frente Popular, municipios, cualquier elemento protegido por su condición de _antifascista_, e incluso milicianos a título individual. Los tesoros llevados a Méjico en el yate Vita por Prieto y Negrín y las cajas con objetos sumamente valiosos que acompañaron a las pinturas del Prado hasta Francia tienen este origen.
Peripecia de los obras del Museo del Prado
Según la documentación existente, ya en octubre de 1936 es decir antes de la llegada del Ejército nacional a la capital, el gobierno republicano preparaba la marcha a Valencia de los cuadros del Museo del Prado; huido el Gobierno, la Dirección General de Bellas Artes ordena el 5 de noviembre de 1936 el envío a Valencia de las principales obras del Museo pues consta en la documentación original disponible que «_es criterio del Gobierno que todas las obras de arte y objetos de valor integrantes de nuestro Patrimonio Artístico deben estar depositados en el sitio en el que él resida_» . El traslado fue dirigido por José Lino Vaamonde , conservador del Museo del Prado, militante de Izquierda Republicana en las condiciones deplorables que él mismo reconoce: en camiones inapropiados del Ejército y por aquellas carreteras infames, plagadas de huidos que no dudaban en subirse a los vehículos que podían.
María Teresa León, esposa de Rafael Alberti, con quien mantuve alguna conversación durante su residencia en Roma, escribía en 1969: «_una cosa fueron las hordas enardecidas que incendiaron y saquearon templos y conventos, y otra absolutamente distinta las personas cultivadas y conscientes que contribuyeron a salvar una parte de nuestro tesoro artístico hasta donde llegaron. En la hora actual, cuando ya no hay ni vencedores ni vencidos y todos buscamos lo que nos une_». No podía adivinar Mª Teresa que cuarenta años más tarde se iba a inducir desde el poder la reaparición de aquellos odios.
A unos 800 metros del Prado estaban —ya vacías de oro— las cámaras de seguridad del Banco de España que a 36 metros de profundidad eran absolutamente seguras; el propio edificio del Museo siguió almacenando durante toda la guerra obras de arte procedentes del pillaje y lugares seguros en Madrid los había en abundancia. Especialmente cuando Franco decidió suprimir todo bombardeo al Este de la línea Paseo de la Castellana- Paseo del Prado, a pesar del despliegue artillero republicano en el Retiro y de estar allí el Cuartel General del Ejército del Centro.
Es indiscutible a la luz de la documentación existente que el designio del gobierno republicano era llevar consigo las obras de arte como garantía de los préstamos que necesitaba y también como posible tesoro para acompañar a sus miembros en el exilio. Esto explica que, al llegar los cuadros y demás objetos a Cataluña, el Gobierno traspasase las competencias sobre este tesoro desde el Ministerio de Instrucción Pública al de Hacienda. Se trataba ya de material fungible.
Los peligros de tales traslados en las condiciones en que se realizaron fueron enormes; así el vuelco de un camión en el traslado desde Valencia hasta Cataluña dañó la _Carga de los mamelucos en la Puerta del Sol_ de Goya. Nada decir de los riesgos corridos en plena retirada, o más bien huída, en los castillos de Perelada y Figueras y en la mina de talco de La Vajol, así como en el paso de la frontera hasta la llegada a Ginebra de las 1.868 cajas con obras de arte valiosísimas.
Conclusión
Si las obras de arte del Museo del Prado y parte de las joyas se salvaron no fue por la acción del Gobierno republicano y los funcionarios que realizaron el traslado, sino a pesar de ellos. El despojo sufrido por nuestro patrimonio artístico fue tremendo y solo se puede comparar con el sufrido por la Desamortización de Mendizábal. Que, ahora los epígonos de aquellos se presenten como defensores de la cultura es una monumental estafa histórica.


----------



## I. de A. (23 Oct 2019)

*Los Genocidios marxistas de la II Republica – Pedro Altuna*





Por ‪@pedro_altuna 
Si sabes que hubo un Auschwitz, pero desconoces Albatera, en Alicante. Si has oído hablar de Mauthausen pero nadie te ha hablado de Hospitalet de l’Infant (Tarragona). Si alguien te contó que Dachau estaba a 13 km al noroeste de Múnich pero nadie te contó que existió uno igual en Alcalá de Henares (Madrid).
Si viste en películas que existió Sachsenhausen, pero nadie te contó que existió Concabella (Barcelona). Si viste películas del bosque de Katin, pero no sabes qué ocurrió en Paracuellos.
Si has oído hablar de Adolf Eichmann, pero ignoras qué son los ‘trenes de la muerte’ de Jaén.
Si has oído hablar de Las leyes de Nuremberg, pero no de la ley de Vagos y Maleantes, ni de la Ley de Confesiones y Congregaciones Religiosas, que desató la persecución a los católicos españoles y asesinó a más de 20.000, y a un total de más de 7000 religiosos, doce obispos y un cardenal.





Si has oído hablar de la Noche de los cristales Rotos, pero nadie te ha contado la quema de la Casa Profesa de los jesuitas.
Si has oído hablar del Gueto de Varsovia, del de Budapest o del de Cracovia, pero desconoces qué ocurrió en Chorin, Barbastro o Alcañiz.
Si sabes quién era Ana Frank, pero no sabes quién fue Florentino Asensio Barroso.
Si ignoras qué eran las ‘sacas’ del terror rojo o desconoces cómo la izquierda española y ERC usaron campos de concentración.
Si no sabes quienes fueron Orlov, Vasili Nikitich Mitrokhin o Stanislav Vaupshasov, y que disponían de su propio horno crematorio para deshacerse de los cadáveres de sus víctimas, hornos crematorios que eran usados contra miles de españoles y que los trabajos eran supervisados por un salmantino nacido en 1910, y miembro del partido Comunista, llamado José Castelo Pacheco.





Si te contaron la quema de libros perpetrada por los nazis en su “Acción contra el Espíritu antialemán” -los nazis destruyeron miles de obras de autores el 10 de mayo de 1933- pero no te contaron la quema de bibliotecas, como la de la calle de la Flor, una de las más importantes de España, con 80.000 volúmenes, o la del Instituto Católico de Artes e Industrias, con 20.000 volúmenes y obras únicas en España, más el irrecuperable archivo del paleógrafo García Villada, producto de una vida de investigación.
Si te contaron que la noche de los cristales rotos trazó el camino de los nazis al poder, y en la cual ardieron 400 sinagogas, 7.500 negocios fueron saqueados, 100 asesinados y otros 30.000 confinados en campos nazis, pero nunca te hablaron del Colegio de Nuestra Señora de las Maravillas, de los Hermanos de las Escuelas Cristianas (La Salle), en la calle Bravo Murillo. Del Colegio de los Jesuitas en Areneros (actualmente c/ de Alberto Aguilera) de la Iglesia de Santa Teresa, que fué incendiada el 11 de mayo de 1931; de la Iglesia de San Francisco de Borja (c/la Flor) – 11 Mayo 1931. – incendiada; la del Instituto Católico de Artes e Industrias, y mas de 4000 edificios religiosos y civiles en todo el territorio nacional.





Si te contaron y viste en el cine la matanza judía de Jedwabne, pero nunca te contaron el encierro de Católicos y quema de la iglesia con ellos dentro en los Santos de Maimona, en Badajoz, el 19 de Julio del 36.
Si te contaron cómo los nazis gustaban del lujo, pero no te contaron que el ultimo ocupante del palacio Real en Madrid fue Manuel Azaña, un presidente republicano y masón, con un séquito mayor que el de un rey, es que no te han contado la verdad.
Si te contaron que algunos alemanes justos como Claus von Stauffenberg, para desencadenar la ejecución del Plan Valquiria intentó matar a Hitler, pero no te contaron que sólo por intentar mantener el orden público, asaltaban cuarteles de la Guardia civil y despellejaban y violaban a sus mujeres, como durante los sucesos del 20 de diciembre de 1931 en Castilblanco, en Badajoz, o cómo al Coronel Lacasa le cortaron la cabeza en el Convento de los Padres carmelitas de Barcelona, amparados por la Guardia de asalto, o cómo el General López Ochoa fue degollado por milicianos en su cama del hospital militar Gómez Ulla, tras lo cual le cortaron la cabeza y la pasearon pinchada en una pica por Carabanchel.

Si Sabes que la Alemania nazi se rodeó de su partido nacional-socialista y de sus fuerzas de choque, las SA y las SS, pero que la República se rodeó de una Guardia Especial llamada Guardia de Asalto, que fue la que asesinó a Calvo Sotelo y tiroteó a los asistentes a su entierro, y que no asesinó a Gil Robles, porque advertido había huido de Madrid después de que el 15 de abril José Díaz Ramos, Secretario General del PCE, contestara a una intervención de José María Gil Robles, líder de la CEDA, diciendo que “no puedo asegurar cómo va a morir el señor Gil Robles, pero sí puedo afirmar que si se cumple la justicia del pueblo morirá con los zapatos puestos”.

Si te han contado que Franco se alzó el 18 de Julio de 1.936, pero nadie te ha contado que el se retario general del PSOE, Largo Caballero hizo las siguientes declaraciones en Alicante, el 20 enero de 1936, en Linares: “quiero decirles a las derechas que si triunfan tendremos que ir a la guerra civil declarada. Que no digan que nosotros decimos las cosas por decirlas, que nosotros las realizamos. La democracia es incompatible con el socialismo”. Largo Caballero en el cinema Europa de Madrid, el 10 de febrero de 1936: “La transformación total del país no se puede hacer echando papeletas en las urnas”, y que a consecuencia de esto el 17 de febrero mataron a más de 54 civiles Y que el mismo día 17 de febrero se ordenó el asesinato de Franco a través de su primo Ricardo de la Fuente Bahamonde, y que pudo ser detenido por el militar Sáenza de Buruaga, es que no te han contado la verdad.









Si has visto como una forma de Justicia Universal Los juicios de Nuremberg y contra los que provocaron aquella masacre, pero te dicen que la Causa general es un proceso ilegal y represor, es que te están engañando y manipulando.
Si sabes que el PSOE quiere sacar a Franco del Valle de los Caídos por ser un “dictador”, pero nadie te ha contado cómo el PSOE se negó a apoyar la Resolución 1481 del Consejo de Europa de título “Necesidad de una condena internacional de los crímenes de los regímenes totalitarios comunistas”, y que presentó enmiendas para eliminar todas las referencias a los dictadores comunistas es que nadie te ha informado sobre la doble vara de medir de la cainita y casposa izquierda española.
Pedro Altuna





10 NOV 2018VERDADESOFENDEN


----------



## I. de A. (23 Oct 2019)

*1*

*La otra cara de la Memoria Histórica – **Francisco Javier de la Uz Jiménez*
CAJÓN DE SASTRE
Y me definí a mí mismo no de un modo positivo, sino de un modo negativo. No me dije: yo soy esto, sino que me dije: yo no soy esto. Más claro; yo no me sentí hombre de «derechas», ni «fascista», ni «tradicionalista», ni «falangista», etc., etc. Yo me sentí únicamente anti-izquierdista de las izquierdas españolas. Y ello por puro patriotismo; por puro y exclusivo amor a España”. (JARDIEL PONCELA)
/2/13

Con respeto absoluto a la verdad del pasado, esta entrada, como la misma fuente de donde se obtuvo la información, quiere responder a las insistentes _referencias_del _ex Presidente Rodríguez Zapatero_, sobre el periodo de la II República como origen de la democracia, y que constituyen un ejercicio de ingenuidad e inmadurez política, un penoso desconocimiento de la reciente historia de España y un volver a situar a la sociedad española en el enfrentamiento ideológico. En cuanto a la proposición de ley de _Esquerra Republicana de Cataluña_ para recuperar la “Memoria Histórica Republicana y Antifascista”, por su texto sectario se desprende que más que recuperar la historia, se pretende recuperar los odios y las confrontaciones ideológicas. Aún así, esta ley fue aprobada por el anterior Gobierno y no corregida por el actual.

_Chiste de Mingote publicado en ABC el 29 de abril de 2.006_

Según la norma establecida por el Papa León XIII para historiadores y cronistas: “La primera ley de la Historia es no atreverse a mentir; la segunda, no temer decir toda la verdad”.

El historiador _Nicolás Salas_, dice:”_Tan verdad es que los que siembran odios lo pagan ante la historia, como que al final también acaban pagándolo los inocentes”._

La persecución religiosa en tiempos de la II República, el Frente Popular y la Guerra Civil española, provocó un martirologio y una destrucción de enormes e incalculables riquezas patrimoniales del arte y de la cultura, cuyo olvido o ignorancia, además de producir odio, produce resentimiento e indefensión de los muertos al falsificar el pasado.
Con esto, no se desea enfrentamiento de ningún tipo, sino sólo informar, recordar y recuperar hechos históricos ineludibles, y hacerlo con testimonios documentales y gráficos, que prueban como era la “paz” durante la II República y el Frente Popular, tan añorada por el _ex Presidente_ y reivindicada por _Esquerra Republicana de Cataluña._

El señor Zapatero ha conseguido dar alas al revisionismo histórico de la Guerra Civil y de la II República, pero siempre a favor de una de las partes enfrentadas en lucha fratricidas.
¿Añorar aquella República?… Las cosas empezaron a cambiar en mayo, cuando la República desveló su faceta negativa: empezando por la bárbara ofensiva anticlerical, que implicó la destrucción de monumentos y joyas de arte irrepetibles. -¡aquella maravillosa Virgen de Belén, de Pedro de Mena (Iglesia Santo Domingo, Málaga), convertida en pasto de las llamas…!- _(Carlos Seco Serrano, académico de la Historia. ABC, 14 de abril de 2.006).

Anthony Beevor, historiador: “¿Qué es la república? La república no es coherente, son muchas cosas: liberales, demócratas, centristas, comunistas, anarquistas, miembros del POUM… El mito de una república inmaculada, como “edad dorada” que fue destruida, no existe. Era una contradicción, era todas las contradicciones posibles a izquierda y derecha”. (ABC. 21 de septiembre de 2.005)_

Es un hecho que la República fracasó y así Azaña, Prieto o Zugazagoitiareconocieron en sus memorias, muchos de los errores e injusticias cometidas por los republicanos. No sólo en la Guerra Civil, sino también en los años precedentes, en los que se toleraron o no castigaron con suficiente energía abundantes desmanes justificados en nombre de la ideología.

_La II República utilizó el puño cerrado, emblema del comunismo, como muestra inequívoca de sus objetivos revolucionarios soviéticos. (Fragmento de la portada del libro de Stanley G. Payne, El colapso de la República)_

En primer lugar, la misma proclamación de la II República (14 de abril de 1.931) como consecuencia de una elecciones municipales (12 de abril de 1.931) en las que no se planteaba la forma de Estado y que las izquierdas convirtieron en plebiscito. Ningún historiador ha considerado que, de hecho, fue un golpe de Estado popular. La Monarquía obtuvo más concejales que sus adversarios en el conjunto nacional, veintidós mil cien frente a cerca de seis mil, aunque perdió en las capitales, menos _Palma de Mallorca_, _Cádiz_ y _Lugo._ Ante el hecho consumado de la proclamación de la República, el Rey Alfonso XIII decidió abandonar el país.
La proclamación de la II República, el golpe de Estado más perfecto de la historia española 
La Revista CLIO, publicó en su número de abril de 2.006, un esclarecedor informe del profesor Enric Ucelay-Da Cal, catedrático de la Universidad Autónoma de Barcelona, en el que explica cómo se gestó el golpe de Estado “invisible” que proclamó la II República. (El artículo, firmado por el historiador _Xavier Casals_, analiza cómo el cambio de régimen de 1.931, siempre presentado cómo modélico, no fue realmente así).
Transcripción de la Revista CLIO el fragmento de texto que se refiere a la jornada del 14 de abril de 1.931:
…La oposición republicana no jugó limpio ni los días previos al 14 de abril ni durante esa jornada. En realidad, Alfonso XIII se enfrentó a una hábil maniobra de sus adversarios: éstos a lo largo del día 14, sacaron a las masas a la calle para provocar una _“toma revolucionaria de los Ayuntamientos, que la radio difundió y estimuló en el marco de una operación en buena medida coordinada a golpe de teléfono y por telégrafo”._

Tal operación, dice Ucelay-Da Cal, colocó al Gobierno del Almirante Aznar en un callejón sin salida, pues “podía rendirse o dar la orden de abrir fuego sobre los felices manifestantes, pero en ambos casos debía de olvidarse de la normalidad constitucional”. Con lo cual, tomara la decisión que tomara, perdía políticamente. Tales maniobras republicanas, “gracias a su invisibilidad”, dieron como resultado “el golpe de Estado más perfecto de toda la historia española”, al salvar las apariencias de vulnerar la legalidad.
De este modo, pese al cambio pacífico de régimen del 14 de abril, los actores políticos de la jornada jugaron la carta golpista. Ciertamente, el Rey partió por no gozar “del amor del pueblo”, según sus palabras, pero también –y esto es más definitivo- por no disponer de Cuerpos Armados que le apoyasen. El Rey perdió y los republicanos se alzaron con el triunfo. Miguel Maura fue explícito acerca de su fácil victoria: “Nos regalaron el poder”.
En agosto de 1.930, se estableció el pacto de _San Sebastián_: una alianza de republicanos españoles, catalanes y socialistas, con beneplácito anarquista y militares radicalizados. Esta convergencia de republicanos y revolucionarios, en la que los primeros apostaban por un cambio de régimen y los segundos por la revolución, explica el golpe “invisible” que proclamó la II República.

Coda: Las circunstancias que sacaron a las masas a la calle para provocar una “toma revolucionaria de los Ayuntamientos, que la radio difundió y estimuló en el marco de una operación en buena medida coordinada a golpe de teléfono y por telégrafo”, recuerda significativamente lo sucedido en _Madrid_ los días 12 y 13 de marzo de 2.004, vísperas de las elecciones generales posteriores al atentado del 11-M.
Resumen de los años republicanos añorados por Zapatero


Las esperanzas de regeneración social de la II República quedaron frustradas en pocos meses. Las libertades democráticas fueron pronto utilizadas por las izquierdas para minar el Estado republicano. Durante el “bienio rojo” el comunismoplanteó sin rodeos sus objetivos revolucionarios. Y todas las izquierdas fueron beligerantes contra la Iglesia, considerada enemigo del pueblo. Los incendios y saqueos de templos, la nueva Constitución aconfesional, fueron preludios de una feroz persecución religiosa. La II República fue traicionada. En mayo y junio-julio de 1.931 y abril de 1.932, el marxismo acabó con la paz ciudadana.
_Desde los primeros meses de la II República, la propaganda soviética fue masiva a través de múltiples publicaciones, todas con objetivos revolucionarios sin rodeos. (Archivo de Francisco José de Jesús Pareja)_


La persecución religiosa marxista fue una explosión de odio a escala de la sufrida por los primeros cristianos en _Roma._ Fueron asesinados y torturados (1.931-1.939) 13 Obispos y más de 7.000 Sacerdotes, Religiosos, Religiosas y Seminaristas. 



_La quema de Conventos, Iglesias y Colegios religiosos comenzó en Madrid y se extendió por gran parte de España en los primeros días de mayo de 1.931, antes de un mes después de la proclamación de la República. En las imágenes vemos edificios religiosos incendiados en Madrid. (Colegio de las Maravillas, Iglesia Carmelita de Santa Teresa, Convento de las Bernardas).


_Azaña (Presidente del Gobierno Provisional, abril-octubre 1.931), no permitió que Miguel Maura (Ministro de la Gobernación, cargo que más tarde abandonó)evitara la quema de Iglesias y Conventos en mayo de 1.931. El primer ejemplo de manipulación de la verdad, desde el comienzo de la persecución religiosa, fue achacar formalmente a las derechas el incendio y destrucción de Iglesias, Conventos y Colegios religiosos en ese mes, para desacreditar a la República.Afirmación que el propio Manuel Azaña se encargó de desmentir al justificar con frase lapidaria: _(Todos los Conventos de España no valen la vida de un republicano)_



_Los desmanes antieclesiástico en Alicante: Colegio Marista, Convento de Monjas Capuchinas, Escuelas Salesianas. El afán destructivo fue generalizado el mes de mayo de 1.931_

El verano de 1.931 fue sangriento en _Sevilla_ y varios pueblos. La primera “Semana Roja” de España se saldó con más de una veintena de muertos y casi dos centenares de heridos, además de grandes pérdidas económicas.

_En la imagen, las tropas proclamando el “Estado de Guerra” en la Plaza del Altozano de Sevilla, las noticias en ABC._

La Semana Santa de _Sevilla _se convirtió en 1.931 en tema polémico nacional. El anticlericalismo fijó en la _Semana Santa_ y las _Hermandades_ y _Cofradías_, sus objetivos anticlericales. Fueron suspendidos los desfiles procesionales durante varios años en la capital y provincia.
En _Sevilla_, fue incendiada en la madrugada del 12 de mayo de1.931 y saqueada durante la mañana siguiente, la _Capilla de San José_ en la _calle Jovellanos,_quedando parcialmente destruida, y se perdieron veintiséis obras de arte religioso, algunas atribuidas a Murillo, Velázquez, Martínez Montañés, Esteban Domínguez y otras firmadas por algunos de ellos. Los sevillanos acudieron masivamente a ver los efectos del incendio de la _Capilla _y los graves destrozos en el edificio y la pérdida de valiosas obras de arte, escandalizaron a la sociedad. Sobre todo cuando conoció que el Gobernador Civil, _Antonio Montaner Castaño,_ no autorizó a las Fuerzas de Seguridad, estacionadas en la _calle contigua de Tetuán_, evitaran el incendio. “Hubiera sido –dijo el Gobernador- una provocación al pueblo”.





_Estado de ruina en que quedó la Capilla de San José, en la sevillana calle de Jovellanos, en mayo de 1.931

_


----------



## I. de A. (23 Oct 2019)

*2*

Los más vulgares delitos comunes han ascendido a la categoría de delitos políticos. Se roba y se asesina en nombre de una idea. Con mostrarse afectos los criminales del régimen, han gozado de la condición de delincuentes políticos. En cambio, los delincuentes políticos no han sido tratados como criminales, con el beneplácito de los gobernantes…Es una farsa trágica la dictadura del proletariado. En el fondo esa dictadura es una dictadura burocrática de una pequeña parte del proletariado. Los directivos sólo procuran apoderarse del bombo de esa lotería de la revolución, y mejor aún, para no esperar los azares de la fortuna, antes del sorteo se alzan con el dinero de los premios. _(Jacinto Benavente. Discurso en Málaga, mayo de 1.935)_

El 15 de abril comenzaron los ataques a la religión y a la II República. Asalto a la cárcel de _Barcelona_ y liberación de seiscientos presos. Incendio de seis templos y conventos en _Madrid_, iniciándose la persecución de Sacerdotes y Monjas tanto en la capital como en otras ciudades. El mismo día 14 de abril, el alcalde provisional de la República en _Sevilla_, _Hermenegildo Casas Jiménez_ (PSOE), habló a la muchedumbre desde la escalera del Ayuntamiento: _“… y ahora vamos a demostrar públicamente que cuando el Gobierno de un país se encargan los que legítimamente representan la voluntad popular, estorban los Guardias, la Fuerza Pública y demás elementos que la Autoridad ilegítima necesita para su sostenimiento”._ Los desmanes de aquella misma noche culminaron el día 15 con el asalto a la cárcel del Pópulo, quedando libres doscientos once presos políticos y comunes, entre ellos el _Capitán Carlos Cuerda, _socialista. Los manifestantes adueñándose del centro de la ciudad, lo pasearon en hombro por la avenida de la Libertad y calle Alemanes.

_El Capitán Cuerda, a hombros por las calles de Sevilla. (Foto de Juan Serrano, Fototeca Municipal de Sevilla)_

En toda España, la _“crónica negra”_ delictiva ocupa espacio en las páginas de los periódicos: La revolución marxista en el _Alto Llobregat_ (Cataluña), organizada por los mineros (21 de enero). _Barcelona _es un foco de conflictos sociales donde casi todos los días hay atracos. La ofensiva contra la Guardia Civil se inició con los trágicos sucesos de _Castiblanco de los Arroyos (Sevilla) _y fue confirmada con los igualmente trágicos de _Arnedo _(Logroño). Las huelgas y motines son constantes en toda España. El comunismo anunció en sus publicaciones la consigna de la III Internacional: “(que era) indispensable prepararse para una lucha armada contra el Gobierno burgués y reaccionario”. ”Radio Moscú anunciaba al mundo que los _hermanos comunistas_ de España luchaban en las calles para proclamar la República Roja”. En _Madrid_ (abril), fueron fundadas las Milicias Antifascistas Obreras y Campesinas (MAOC) y el Comité Antifascista.
En el año 1.933, llega el fin del “bienio rojo” y comienza el “bienio negro”: dos etapas funestas. La corrupción política municipal, aparece denunciada por la clase obrera en varias localidades andaluzas y se manifiestan contra los funcionarios municipales.
La epidemia de huelgas y desórdenes violentos que comenzó el 8 de diciembre de 1.933 tuvo muy poco que ver con el cambio de Gobierno. Se debió en particular al ímpetu revolucionario de los anarco-sindicalistas, para quienes tales huelgas y desórdenes eran de desear en sí, para sus proyectos revolucionarios. Se transformaron los quioscos de flores de las Ramblas de _Barcelona_ en nidos de ametralladoras, y hubo violentos choques en _La Coruña_, _Zaragoza, Huesca, Barbastro, Calatayud _y_ Granada…_ El expreso de _Barcelona _a _Sevilla _fue víctima de un atentado, con muerte de diecinueve viajeros. _(Salvador de Madariaga. España, Espasa Calpe, 1.978)_

En enero de 1.933, la revolución se extendió por varias provincias andaluzas, como acredita la página de ABC.


Los sucesos revolucionarios de octubre de 1.934 causaron en toda España 1.335 muertos y 2.951 heridos.
“Con la rebelión de 1.934, la izquierda española perdió hasta la sombra de autoridad moral para condenar la rebelión de 1.936”. _(Salvador Madariaga, España. Espasa Calpe, 1978)._

Existen todos los testimonios básicos necesarios para probar históricamente que la Revolución de Octubre de 1.934 fue un golpe de Estado contra la II República, y que la organizaron el PSOE y la UGT, con el apoyo de la CNT y el PCE., partido que al final logró imponer sus objetivos marxistas. Esto es un axioma incuestionable que las izquierdas han borrado de las páginas de la historia de España. Además han convertido los efectos represivos lógicos de la revolución en causas provocadoras que justificaron la acción bélica.


_La influencia soviética fue una constante en la vida sociopolítica de la República. Mítines, carteles y pasquines inundaron las calles españolas de propaganda comunista._
Para conocer la realidad del “Octubre Rojo”, existen varios documentos básicos que lo prueban, el primero (del que afortunadamente dispongo), fue publicado por el _Gobierno republicano_ en enero de 1.935 y que contiene todos los datos hasta entonces disponibles, además de un álbum fotográfico que avala tanto la crueldad de los revolucionarios como las pérdidas materiales civiles y eclesiásticas, muchas de ellas de valores históricos y artísticos incalculables.

_ 

Estos documentos que ya han sido publicados en el Blog como: (La Revolución de Octubre 1.934 en España), pueden verse a través de los siguientes enlaces: _

La Revolución de Octubre 1.934 en España (I)
La Revolución de Octubre 1.934 en España y (II)
En 1.972, _Francisco Aguado Sánchez,_ publicó: “La Revolución de Octubre de 1.934”, posiblemente la primera monografía dedicada a esclarecer los orígenes y consecuencias de la sublevación. En 1.984, _Enrique Barco Teruel_, publicó: “El Golpe socialista, octubre 1.934”, libro que avala las tesis anteriores.
Los periódicos nacionales se hicieron eco durante 1.935 de las actividades del Socorro Rojo Internacional, que coaccionaba a los ciudadanos. El PCE convoca a todas las fuerzas para combatir el Gobierno de derechas (2 de junio). Nace el Frente Popular (16 de diciembre), por iniciativa de Manuel Azaña, ante el fracaso de la convocatoria comunista. Durante todo este año, la agitación social y las perturbaciones del orden público fueron constantes en casi todo el país, como consecuencia de la ofensiva republicana, marxista y cenetista contra los varios _Gobiernos conservadores_ surgidos después de las elecciones de noviembre de 1.933.
El Frente Popular marxista secuestró a la República y llevó el poder a la calle, fue lo que se conoció como _“La Primavera Trágica”._ El primer documento conocido sobre el germen que propició el Frente Popular, está fechado el 12 de abril de 1.935, por Manuel Azaña, Diego Martínez barrio y Felipe Sánchez Román, en representación de _Izquierda Republicana, Unión Republicana y Partido Nacional Republicano_, respectivamente. Luego ante la decisión de la izquierda, que hacía imposible el Frente Único propuesto por el PCE, la iniciativa electoral de Manuel Azaña fue decisiva, pues socialistas, comunistas y cenetistas dejaron muy claro que aceptaban una propuesta por _Izquierda Republicana._


----------



## I. de A. (23 Oct 2019)

*y 3*

Cronología de 1.936

La disolución de las _Cortes _y convocatoria de _Elecciones Generales_ para el 15 de febrero (7 de enero). Firma el pacto el Frente Popular (15 de enero). Victoria electoral del Frente Popular (16 de febrero). Puesta en libertad de todos los presos políticos y por razones sociales (laborales), aprobada por la _Diputación Permanente de las Cortes_ (21 de febrero). Detención de _José Antonio Primo de Rivera_ y otros destacados falangistas (14 de marzo). Destitución de Niceto Alcalá Zamora como Presidente de la II República (7 de abril). Manuel Azaña, Presidente de la II República (12 de mayo). Fueron entre otros, acontecimientos decisivos en aquel año.
_Francisco Largo Caballero. (El llamado Lenin español)_


Lo primero que tendremos que hacer es desarmar al capitalismo. ¿Cuáles son las armas del capitalismo? El Ejército, la Guardia Civil, los Guardias de Asalto y, en lugar general, la Justicia. Y en su lugar, ¿qué? Esto: armamento general del pueblo. El comunismo es la evolución natural del socialismo, su última y definitiva etapa. El triunfo será nuestro. No hay hoy en España un solo Oficial del Ejército que se atreva a salir a la calle para desenvainar la espada e imponer un régimen contrario al marxismo. La reacción sería tremenda y aplastante, porque hoy, en España, las masas están organizadas de manera que es difícil, casi imposible, incluso que un régimen de fuerte autoridad mantenida y asegurada por el Ejército, destrozarlas e impedirlas manifestarse. Si ganan las derechas, tendremos que ir a la guerra civil. _(Francisco Largo Caballero. Mitin en Alicante. 27 de enero de 1.936.)_


Implantaremos en España el movimiento estajanovista –trabajo intensivo- cuando tengamos un Gobierno de obreros, soldados y campesinos, pues aspiramos a implantar una república lo mismo que la Unión Soviética. _(José Díaz Ramos. Secretario General del Partido Comunista de España. Mitin del 6 de febrero de 1.936)._

No queremos engañar a nadie, y por eso decimos a la clase obrera que ella sola es la que, abierto el camino, tiene que seguir su ruta permanente hasta que levante sobre las ruinas de la vieja sociedad capitalista otra nueva sociedad de progreso, como se ha levantado ya en la sexta parte del mundo: la Unión Soviética. _(Julio Álvarez del Vayo. Mitin socialista en Barcelona en marzo de 1.936)._
La sublevación militar dirigida por los Generales Sanjurjo y Mola, comenzó el 17 de julio en _Melilla_, y se extendió a varias capitales peninsulares al día siguiente. Uno de los hechos más significativos y, al mismo tiempo, menos investigado, fue la proyectada Olimpiada Popular (Juegos del Trabajo), propaganda para los días 22 al 26 de julio, para concentrar en _Barcelona_ a varios miles de supuestos deportistas de varios países vinculados a la Komintern que apoyaría la revolución marxista.Entre otras pruebas fehacientes de sus objetivos, comenzando por la carcelería de las Brigadas Internacionales que se utilizó en tiempo récord, como prueba de que ya estaba impresa, los supuestos deportistas se convirtieron el mismo día 18 de julio de 1.936 en cuatro Brigadas Internacionales. El armamento de las cuatro Brigadas fue servido por los buques anclados en el puerto de _Barcelona_ desde una semana antes.
En 1.987, Televisión Española manipuló la historia de la Guerra Civil en su programa titulado “España en Guerra”, emitido el 27 de marzo de 1.987. La atroz matanza de las familias _Gala y Llera, y allegados_, en el pueblo extremeño de _Granja de Torrehermosa, _obra de los milicianos del Frente Popular el día 24 de septiembre de 1.936, fue presentada como cometida por las Tropas Nacionales. El cruel engaño fue descubierto por supervivientes de las familias citadas con tanto dolor como estupor.
Descubierta la manipulación histórica de TVE y los autores del programa, el diario ABC publicó el 31 de mayo de 1.987 las fotografías de la matanza y los datos correctos. (Fotografías que no he querido reproducir en este artículo, no sólo por desagradables, sino por crueles).

_ Las cruces de madera alineadas a la izquierda de la imagen indican los lugares donde fueron enterradas las primeras víctimas, que en Granja de Torrehermoso sumaron cuarenta y ocho: 35 hombres, 11 mujeres y 2 niñas. La fosa que se ve a la derecha fue abierta por los propios detenidos obligados por los milicianos. Aquellos se salvaron por lo cercana presencia de las Tropas Nacionales y huida precipitada de los milicianos._
Paracuellos (Madrid) símbolo de la barbarie marxista y la mayor matanza de las checas



La retirada de las milicias del Frente Popular, a veces muy precipitada por la llegada peligrosa de las Tropas Nacionales, se saldaba con fusilamientos masivos en los márgenes de las carreteras de acceso a los pueblos. Eran generalmente presos encarcelados desde el 18 de julio y días posteriores.
Lo que se desencadenó en _Paracuellos del Jarama _no fue algo espontáneo, sino el resultado de un odio desatado entre las izquierdas (no entre los republicanos) desde el advenimiento de la II República en abril de 1.931.
No sólo se asesinaron Obispos, Sacerdotes, Religiosos y Religiosas y Seminaristas, sino también a los disconformes y especialmente a los no izquierdistas. Concluye el _General Rafael Casas de la Vega, _que de los 8.500 asesinados en _Madrid_ entre julio y diciembre de 1.936, unos 3.200 (caídos entre agosto y octubre, antes de las grandes matanzas de Paracuellos) son atribuibles a las checas. En realidad, la actividad aniquiladora de las checas siguió hasta finales de 1.937, donde se calcula que en la misma capital y alrededores, asesinaron a más de 2.300 personas. Procedimiento habitual de los chequistas era “trasladar” a los presos fuera de _Madrid _y fusilarlos de noche en algún cementerio, donde luego se los encontraban los atónitos vecinos.
_Checa característica de aquellos años._

Las checas eran cubículos de 2 x 1,5 metros de planta y 2 metros de alto, con un camastro de obra con una inclinación del 20%; si te dormías, caías al suelo. ¡Y el suelo estaba erizado de una serie de tochos que obstaculizaban los pies si intentabas caminar…! Las paredes se calafeteaban de alquitrán por fuera y por dentro, con lo que el bochorno era sofocante, y en una de las paredes se pintaban dameros, espirales, líneas y círculos con el fin de marear al preso… Además de utilizar todo tipo de artilugios de martirio.
El historiador _César Alcalá, _estudioso de las checas de _Barcelona,_ explica en una entrevista algunos crímenes realizados en el territorio sometido al gobierno de la _Generalitat de Cataluña_ durante la guerra civil. Lluís Companys no supo frenar aquellos crímenes, por lo que alguna responsabilidad de éstos podemos atribuirle. Como Presidente de todos los catalanes… 8.352 de ellos fueron asesinados en Cataluña de 1.936 a 1.939, muchos previo paso por las checas.
_Victoria Prego _(El Mundo, 6 de septiembre de 2.006), escribió un largo y documentado artículo sobre el cementerio de Paracuellos, en el que dijo entre otras cosas: “El lugar es una extensión inmensa cuajada de cruces sin nombre. No hay tumbas o, mejor dicho, hay siete tumbas gigantescas, fosas comunes, cubiertas de tierra. En esos siete espacios de 200 ó 300 metros de largo, un jardinero arranca con cuidado la maleza.” ”Cazas republicanos derriban el avión en el que viajaban a _Ginebra _los documentos de las atrocidades cometidas en _Madrid._ A día de hoy está documentada la identidad de entre 4.000 y 4.600 víctimas enterradas en _Paracuellos del Jarama_. Los presos, atados de dos en dos, son fusilados por tandas, cogidos con ganchos y arrastrados hasta la fosa. No se les da el tiro de gracia y muchos mueren asfixiados por el peso de otros cuerpos y de la tierra que les sepulta”.

_La periodista Victoria Prego junto a las cruces que indican los enterramientos colectivos en el cementerio de Paracuellos


Félix Schlayer_, encargado de Negocios de la Embajada de _Noruega_ en _Madrid,_ y el doctor _George Henny_, delegado del Comité Internacional de la Cruz Roja, han sido los primeros en darse cuenta de la existencia de un plan para asesinar de forma masiva a los presos de las cárceles de _Madrid. _Aunque en ese instante no son conscientes de la auténtica dimensión de lo que tienen delante, ellos son los que descubren los lugares donde se está perpetrando la mayor masacre de la Guerra Civil española. Pero antes de haberse asomado más de cerca a la tragedia, ambos, habían acudido el mismo día 7 de noviembre a denunciar sus sospechas ante los responsables del orden en _Madrid._ Primero hablan con el General Miaja, que les da seguridad de que _“a los presos no les tocarían ni un pelo”._Luego acuden a Santiago Carrillo, delegado de Orden Público, quien asegura no saber nada del tema pero les da toda clase de garantías sobre la protección de los presos.

_Plano del enclave del cementerio de Paracuellos_

A esas horas, sin embargo, cientos de cadáveres habían empezado ya a ocupar las fosas recién cavadas. Al día siguiente, y al otro, y al otro, y así durante todo un mes. Las sacas y los asesinatos continúan “sin que Miaja y Carrillo”, escribe _Schlayer_ en 1.938, “se creyeran obligados a intervenir. Entonces sí que no podían ya alegar desconocimiento, ya que ambos estaban informados por nosotros”.
El 8 de diciembre, el delegado de la Cruz Roja Internacional, doctor _Henny,_ viaja en un avión con los distintivos de la Embajada de _Francia _bien visibles hacia _Ginebra_donde se iba a celebrar sesión del Consejo de la Sociedad de Naciones. Lleva en sus maletas documentos probatorios de las atrocidades cometidas en _Madrid._ Pero efectivamente, como describe _Victoria Prego_, ese avión es derribado a la altura de _Pastrana _(Guadalajara), por dos cazas rusos y las pruebas documentales de las matanzas de _Madrid _nunca llegan a su destino.
Esta es la otra cara de la memoria histórica, que tanto el _ex Presidente Rodríguez Zapatero_ como _Esquerra Republicana de Cataluña,_ no quieren reconocer.

“Si ignoras lo que ocurrió antes de que nacieras, siempre serás un niño”, escribió CICERÓN


Francisco Javier de la Uz Jiménez


_Fuente consultada:

Nicolás Salas.- “La otra memoria histórica”. Editorial Almuzara, 2.006

Origen_
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Francisco Javier de la Uz Jiménez*​​


----------



## I. de A. (23 Oct 2019)

*El golpe de los generales – VerdadesOfenden / La Tribuna del País Vasco*





En el centro de la imagen, Modesto y Negrín

Veo en la narración que durante estos 40 años en democracia se nos has hecho de las desventuras democráticas en la II República, asaltada por aquellos militares golpistas, una serie de hechos sobradamente documentados que no acaban de encajar con lo que tenemos por cierto. Y no sin cierta sorpresa, ya que en esta sociedad 2.0, con las fuentes originales digitalizadas, esto no se hace, manteniendo un discurso oficial cargado de tópicos que no se sostienen ni ayudan a entender y comprender quiénes y cómo fueron nuestros abuelos ni las razones por las que se pelearon.

Si no me fallan los números, los datos públicos y mi buen juicio, a mí me sale una cifra de* cinco golpes de Estado en apenas seis años, lo que además de ser una barbaridad muy poco democrática, es algo que nadie nos cuenta. *Una realidad que, créanme, les confieso que me preocupa. España es líder en Europa en no leer libros, y quizás por ello la historia esté tan desvirtuada. Les cuento lo que he leído por si he de corregir el relato. Veamos:

*14 de Diciembre de 1930 *

El capitán Galán inicia un pronunciamiento militar en la ciudad de Jaca que ha de traer la II República. Orquestado desde el “Pacto de San Sebastián” firmado en agosto, y coordinado desde el Comité Revolucionario Nacional, Galán inicia un plan de sublevación general, apoyado desde el PSOE, la CNT y la UGT, que reforzarán la sublevación con una huelga general, instrumento antisistema y golpista preferido para levantar a las masas y asaltar el poder, como en octubre de 1917 en Rusia.

La asonada es disuelta en apenas unas horas tras cuatro cañonazos por fuerzas gubernamentales leales a la Corona. A media mañana del domingo 14 de diciembre de 1930, el Consejo de Guerra condena a los capitanes Galán y García Hernández a la pena capital. En 2 horas se consuma todo. Galán rechaza confesión y grita la orden de fuego. La II República ya tiene a sus dos primeros mártires.

En una operación dirigida por el general Mola son detenidos y hechos presos los líderes golpistas socialistas y republicanos que habían firmado el pacto para forzar la renuncia de Alfonso XIII y formar un gobierno liderado por Niceto Alcalá Zamora (derecha republicana), Alejandro Lerroux (Partido Radical), Manuel Azaña (Acción Republicana) y Álvaro de Albornoz (radical socialista) junto con Largo caballero, Indalecio Prieto y Fernando de los Ríos por el PSOE.






*13 de abril de 1931*

Las elecciones municipales celebradas en toda la nación arrojan unos resultados confusos. El ministro de la Guerra Berenguer cursa telegrama a todas las capitanías adelantando los primeros datos recabados: victoria de los republicanos en las grandes ciudades, un hecho cierto que no desvirtúa que los monárquicos habían ganado por mayoría absoluta en todo el Estado. Pero los resultados oficiales jamás se publicarán.
El ministro de Estado Romanones pregunta al general Sanjurjo (republicano) si podría responder de sus fuerzas para controlar desórdenes. “Hasta ayer por la noche podía contarse con ella”. Todo lo que obtiene el conde de Romanones de Alcalá Zamora es que se respetará la vida del Rey. Solo unos pocos ven el error. “El Rey se equivoca si piensa que su alejamiento y pérdida de la Corona evitarán que se viertan lágrimas y sangre en España. Es lo contrario, señor”, advierte de la Cierva al Rey, pero este se exilia para evitar derramamientos de sangre.

Apenas un mes después de dicha proclamación, ardían en España cientos de templos cristianos a manos de turbas marxistas. “Ni todos los conventos de Madrid valen la vida de un republicano” dirá el presidente del gobierno, a la sazón Manuel Azaña, cuando se le pidió que detuviera los saqueos. Había comenzado la II República.






*Enero de 1933*

Los sindicatos ferroviarios anarquistas CNT convocan huelga general en todo el territorio nacional. La ley de expropiación forzosa de latifundios está en el alero. Se proclama el comunismo libertario en diferentes poblaciones, y hay choques con las fuerzas de orden público en multitud de ciudades y pueblos, colocación de bombas, explosiones y asesinatos. En Casas Viejas es asaltada la casa cuartel de la Guardia Civil. La represión que se desata será terrible. La izquierda gana 26 mártires en su camino inexorable hacia la revolución.






*Octubre de 1934*

Tras las elecciones de noviembre de 1933, ganadas por las derechas gracias al temido voto de la mujer, al que se opuso con firmeza Prieto o Nelken, la izquierda más bolchevique, representada por el secretario general del PSOE, Largo Caballero, “El Lenin español”, decide no posponer más la revolución proletaria que 17 años antes Lenin ha logrado en Rusia.

3 de enero de 1934. “El Socialista publica”: “No puede haber concordia. Atención al disco rojo”, dando estado oficial al proyecto revolucionario.

El 27 de septiembre de 1934, el editorial de “El Socialista” publica: “Las nubes van cargadas camino de octubre: repetimos lo que dijimos hace meses: atención al disco rojo. El mes próximo puede ser nuestro octubre. Nos aguardan jornadas duras. La responsabilidad del proletariado español y sus cabezas será enorme. Tenemos nuestro ejército a la espera de ser movilizado y nuestros planes de socialización.”

El levantamiento se produce el 5 de octubre de 1934 tras declararse otra huelga general por la UGT en todo el territorio nacional. Companys declara la independencia en Cataluña. Aunque la revolución es controlada, se enquista en Asturias, a donde envían a Franco para resolver la rebelión. El 18 de octubre de 1934, el líder socialista Belarmino Tomás pacta con el general López Ochoa la rendición revolucionaria. Los daños en Oviedo, semidestruida, son inmensos. La biblioteca es volada por los aires, perdiéndose más de 80.000 volúmenes. Mueren cerca de 1.000 personas, y hay casi 30.000 detenidos. La Generalitat catalana se suspende y los líderes que no huyen son encarcelados. Se detiene y encarcela a los principales dirigentes del PSOE como Prieto y Largo Caballero. La izquierda de nuevo se instala en el victimismo y reclama la amnistía. Será el lema de las elecciones de febrero de 1936.






*16 de febrero de 1936*

Las izquierdas, agrupadas en el “Frente Popular”, repiten la misma estrategia del 14 de abril de 1931, y declaran la victoria unilateralmente. En paralelo se están produciendo violaciones sistemáticas en colegios electorales y saqueos de urnas. Las Juntas Provinciales del Censo se ven impedidas a dar datos ante la ofensiva popular que reclama amnistía y el poder por la violencia (los datos oficiales jamás se publicarán).
Algunos gobernadores civiles, huyen. Las hordas secuestran las actas electorales. A partir del día 20, el Frente Popular hará el resto desde la Comisión de Validez de actas parlamentarias, anulando las de las provincias donde las derechas habían triunfado. Alcalá Zamora lo contará todo en sus memorias (secuestradas durante 70 años) y en la entrevista al “Journal de Geneve”, publicadas ya en 1937.

El 5 de marzo de 1936, Mundo Obrero, órgano de prensa del PCE, decía: “exigimos el reconocimiento de la necesidad del derrocamiento revolucionario de la dominación de la burguesía y la instauración de la dictadura del proletariado en la forma de soviets”. Se incrementó la censura de prensa y la detención y asesinato de líderes de la oposición. El estado de pre-revolución en que se había sumido España lo narraba Gil Robles en Cortes el 15 de julio, tras el asesinato de Calvo Sotelo:

_“Desde el 16 de junio al 13 de julio, inclusive, se han cometido en España los siguientes actos de violencia, habiendo de tener en cuenta los señores que me escuchan que esta estadística no se refiere más que ha hechos plenamente comprobados y no a rumores que, por desgracia, van teniendo en días sucesivos una completa confirmación: Incendios de iglesias, 10; atropellos y expulsiones de párrocos, 9; robos y confiscaciones, 11; derribos de cruces, 5; muertos, 61; heridos de diferente gravedad, 224; atracos consumados, 17; asaltos e invasiones de fincas, 32; incautaciones y robos, 16; Centros asaltados o incendiados, 10; huelgas generales, 129; bombas, 74; petardos, 58; botellas de líquidos inflamables lanzadas contra personas o casas, 7; incendios, no comprendidos los de las iglesias, 19. Esto en veintisiete días. Al cabo de hallarse cuatro meses en vigor el estado de alarma, con toda clase de resortes el Gobierno en su mano para imponer la autoridad”._

El 17 de julio de 1936, se alzó mi abuelo con sus compañeros de armas buscando defenderse de la revolución de los soviets.
..Ganaron.!





Origen: El golpe de los generales — La Tribuna del País Vasco


----------



## Incorrezto (23 Oct 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> “los sótanos del museo ofrecían refugio suficiente. Pero además se contaba con las cámaras acorazadas del banco de España, construidas a 30 metros de profundidad mediante las técnicas más modernas de la época”.



genial idea. se envuelven en plásticos y así la humedad del subsuelo no las afecta.

como para leer el resto si parte de esta falacia manipuladora.


----------



## I. de A. (23 Oct 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> genial idea. se envuelven en plásticos y así la humedad del subsuelo no las afecta.
> 
> como para leer el resto si parte de esta falacia manipuladora.



Menudo manipulador falaz estás hecho. Para no volver a leerte, siempre partes de falacias y estupideces, cuando no de insidias y difamaciones. Hablas sin tener ni idea, sueltas una memez sin fundamento y te quedas tan a gusto.

Las cámaras acorazadas del banco de España eran nuevas, aisladas de la humedad con las técnicas más avanzadas de la época.. Tú debes creer, así, porque se te ha ocurrido a ti, que no se podían hacer sótanos estancos en esa época...

Te agarras a cualquier chorrada ardiendo siempre...


----------



## Incorrezto (23 Oct 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> Las cámaras acorazadas del banco de España eran nuevas, aisladas de la humedad con las técnicas más avanzadas de la época..



yo soy madrileño, sabes

te repito, te leo en diagonal y solo cuando estoy seguro de algo intervengo.

por encima de las cámaras está la capa freática, alcantarillas, tuberias, viajes, la fuente de la cibeles...

además, que como no dobles en cuatro los cuadros no los puedes bajar.

. El acceso, sin embargo, hasta el interior de la cámara acorazada donde reposa el preciado metal, está lleno de vericuetos, de 200 metros de pasillos con espejos y trampas, propias de una película de gansters.Hormigón y hierroPara introducirse en el complejo entramado de seguridad, construido en los años treinta como el de Fort Knox, primero hay que traspasar una impresionante puerta circular, de 16 toneladas de acero.Una vez dentro, se ingresa al pozo número uno de la cámara subterránea de una de las instituciones más antiguas y poderosas del país.Para llegar a esa zona es imprescindible tomar un ascensor que, en apenas unos segundos, desciende hasta 35 metros por paredes de hormigón y hierro. El equivalente a nueve pisos.Al alcanzar el suelo hay que cruzar un puente levadizo que, en caso de alarma, aislaría a cualquier extraño que irrumpa en el recinto abovedado. El lugar quedaría precintado e inundado de agua en cuestión de minutos. Una vez a salvo, el pasillo, pobremente iluminado y repleto de circuitos eléctricos como única decoración, invita al visitante a penetrar en alguna de las habitaciones donde se guardan los lingotes de oro -12,5 kilos de peso cada uno y cuyo valor ronda ahora los 132.000 euros (22 millones de pesetas)-, las joyas aún no reclamadas desde que finalizó la Guerra Civil y la valiosa colección de monedas.Más puertas blindadas -fabricadas todas por una empresa radicada en Nueva York- y similares a las de la Reserva Federal, separan las distintas camarillas, a las que, en algunos casos, se accede por pasadizos en los que no queda más remedio que agacharse.

--------------

Dos arroyos que fueron canalizados a un aljibe durante la construcción de la cámara (en el proyecto de ampliación del arquitecto José Yarnoz entre 1929 y 1936) lo anegarían. Se trata de «Las Pascualas», que casi está a nivel de superficie sobre la Castellana, y el de «Oropesa», un subterráneo que baja por Alcalá y alimenta La Cibeles.


----------



## I. de A. (23 Oct 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> yo soy madrileño, sabes
> 
> te repito, te leo en diagonal y solo cuando estoy seguro de algo intervengo.
> 
> ...



He leido tu tochillo en diagonal (mira que eres pedantuelo) y no queda nada claro por qué se tiene que inundar todo sí o sí.


----------



## Incorrezto (23 Oct 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> He leido tu tochillo en diagonal (mira que eres pedantuelo) y no queda nada claro por qué se tiene que inundar todo sí o sí.



si algo puede pasar, pasará. y más si bombardean encima.

no hace falta que se inunde, basta con que se filtre.

y además, que los cuadros importantes son muy grandes y no caben en pasillos puertas y ascensores.


----------



## I. de A. (23 Oct 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> si algo puede pasar, pasará. y más si bombardean encima.
> 
> no hace falta que se inunde, basta con que se filtre.
> 
> y además, que los cuadros importantes son muy grandes y no caben en pasillos puertas y ascensores.



Si se hacen bien las cosas, no pasa.

De todas formas también se habla de otras cosas, si es verdad que cuadros grandes no podían pasar (también había pequeños), como los sótanos del propio museo. Ah, que tú sólo lees displicentemente "en diagonal"...

De todas formas de lo que tú digas no me fío, como comprenderás.

Me fío más de Salvador de Madariaga, a quien no se puede tachar de franquista y conocía el tenebroso asunto de primera mano: *«el cacareado salvamento de los cuadros del Prado, lejos de ser tal salvamento, fue uno de los mayores crímenes que contra la cultura española se han cometido jamás».*


----------



## Incorrezto (23 Oct 2019)

si se hubieran troceado las meninas o la rendicion de breda si que se hubiese cometido un grandioso crimen contra la cultura.

para pasar el puente de arganda los bajaron de los camiones porque daban en el forjado. fueron lo más despacio posible y con escolta aérea.

más crimen que bombardear el propio museo y sus alrededores, como hicieron los fascistas, no se me ocurre.

los cuadros se salvaron, luego no veo el crimen por nin´gun sitio

“La decisión española entró en los manuales de museística de todo el mundo. Entendieron que en caso de guerra era mejor evacuar. Hasta entonces la recomendación era bajar las obras a los sótanos”, explica Miguel Cabañas, investigador y jefe del Departamento de Historia del Arte y Patrimonio del CSIC. El mundo vio cómo la humedad, las bombas y el contrabando exigía desplazar rápido el patrimonio, lejos de las trincheras

*El mayor peligro del Museo del Prado no es el fuego, sino el agua*

El del Prado se libró de un devastador incendio el 16 de noviembre de 1936 tras un bombardeo selectivo del escuadrón de los Junker alemanes, pero el agua no ha dejado de fluir nunca bajo el suelo de la pinacoteca madrileña, que se levanta sobre el acuífero más extenso de Madrid, que corre y se filtra por arenas finas, limos y arcillas. Hoy es el Paseo del Prado, pero hasta el siglo XIX era el arroyo del Prado. Entonces fue soterrado, no aniquilado. Un cuadro del pintor Antonio Joli, de 1750, descubre la vista de lo que hoy es la Plaza de Cibeles. No hay una fuente en el cuadro, pero sí aparece el riachuelo, que cruza la ciudad en plena expansión. El agua bajo la zona es como el ruido de un corazón enfermo. No ha dejado de circular desde que Juan de Villanueva levantara el edificio, pero solo ahora la dirección de la pinacoteca cuenta un análisis detallado de las causas de las grietas y humedades que aparecieron en 2014.






*mete esto en un sótano.*











Aquella noche de la Guerra Civil fue la peor experiencia vivida por el museo, a punto de cumplir doscientos años. Tiraron nueve bombas incendiarias, que los operarios apagaron con arena, precavidos de la depravación de los ingenieros nazis: la carga del proyectil incluía un compuesto de sodio que se inflamaba al contacto con el agua. Francisco Sánchez Cantón, subdirector, había dado la orden de trasladar las obras a los pisos inferiores para salvarlas.



> “Si acertamos en esto nadie recordará nuestros nombres, pero como lo hagamos mal no nos van a olvidar nunca”.


----------



## I. de A. (24 Oct 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> si se hubieran troceado las meninas o la rendicion de breda si que se hubiese cometido un grandioso crimen contra la cultura.
> 
> para pasar el puente de arganda los bajaron de los camiones porque daban en el forjado. fueron lo más despacio posible y con escolta aérea.
> 
> ...



He leido en diagonal eso y parece una penoso cacareo para justificar uno de los mayores crímenes contra la cultura española, ya que

El traslado en tiempos de guerra de aquel conjunto de obras maestras de nuestra pintura desde Madrid a Valencia; de allí a Barcelona y luego a Figueras para terminar su incierto y peligrosísimo recorrido en Ginebra, figura por derecho propio en las antologías del disparate cultural Pues bien, en recientes publicaciones oficiales u oficiosas se nos quiere hacer creer que todo ello demuestra una laudable preocupación de los dirigentes de aquella República por la cultura española.

Los hechos fueron los que fueron y su conocimiento detallado viene de antiguo, cuando el gobierno nacional se hizo cargo de aquellos tesoros en Ginebra y de la documentación que los acompañaba. *En este caso hubo más suerte que en las toneladas de oro enviadas a Moscú y que los españoles no volverían a ver* al igual que ocurría con sus orejas, según frase expresiva atribuida a Stalin.

*El pillaje generalizado*

Expuesto esquemáticamente, lo que se sabe desde entonces y está 
suficientemente documentado gracias a la abundancia de fuentes documentales y gráficas, es que en la zona dominada por los republicanos se inició el mismo 18 de julio de 1936 u*n pillaje generalizado* cuyas primeras víctimas fueron los templos y propiedades de la Iglesia pero *que se amplió hacia palacios, edificios notables, domicilios particulares, depósitos bancarios, cajas fuertes y cualquier punto en que hubiese bienes muebles, joyas o cualquier otro objeto de valor.

En una fecha tan temprana como el 23 de julio de 1936, se creó la Junta de Incautación, Protección y Salvamento del Tesoro Artístico. Como puede apreciarse, lo primero y más importante era la incautación.* De este modo pasaba a manos del Estado republicano toda propiedad de valor artístico para su _protección_. Según las cifras de que se dispone, esta Junta reunió en diversos depósitos de Madrid, entre otros el Museo del Prado, despojado ya de sus principales pinturas, la friolera de 22.500 cuadros, 16.200 objetos artísticos y 2.200 muebles de época. Fue esta Junta la principal ejecutora del traslado primero a Valencia, luego a Cataluña y finalmente a Francia de los cuadros del Prado.

Simultáneamente funcionaba dependiendo del Ministerio de Hacienda la llamada _Caja General de Reparaciones_ que dedicaba su atención a objetos artísticos o colecciones de monedas que tuvieran un inmediato valor crematístico, incluyendo en él la posible fundición del oro, plata u otros metales preciosos que formasen parte de estos objetos para _sufragar los gastos de guerra_. Las disputas entre ambos organismos por la posesión de determinados objetos eran muy frecuentes.

En este latrocinio participaban también los sindicatos, partidos del Frente Popular, municipios, cualquier elemento protegido por su condición de _antifascista_, e incluso milicianos a título individual.* Los tesoros llevados a Méjico en el yate Vita por Prieto y Negrín y las cajas con objetos sumamente valiosos que acompañaron a las pinturas del Prado hasta Francia tienen este origen.*

Peripecia de los obras del Museo del Prado

Según la documentación existente, ya en octubre de 1936 es decir antes de la llegada del Ejército nacional a la capital, el gobierno republicano preparaba la marcha a Valencia de los cuadros del Museo del Prado; huido el Gobierno, la Dirección General de Bellas Artes ordena el 5 de noviembre de 1936 el envío a Valencia de las principales obras del Museo pues consta en la documentación original disponible que «_es criterio del Gobierno que todas las obras de arte y objetos de valor integrantes de nuestro Patrimonio Artístico deben estar depositados en el sitio en el que él resida_» . El traslado fue dirigido por José Lino Vaamonde , conservador del Museo del Prado, militante de Izquierda Republicana en las* condiciones deplorables que él mismo reconoce: en camiones inapropiados del Ejército y por aquellas carreteras infames, plagadas de huidos que no dudaban en subirse a los vehículos que podían.*

A unos 800 metros del Prado estaban —ya vacías de oro— las cámaras de seguridad del Banco de España que a 36 metros de profundidad eran absolutamente seguras; el propio edificio del Museo siguió almacenando durante toda la guerra obras de arte procedentes del pillaje y* lugares seguros en Madrid los había en abundancia. Especialmente cuando Franco decidió suprimir todo bombardeo al Este de la línea Paseo de la Castellana- Paseo del Prado, a pesar del despliegue artillero republicano en el Retiro y de estar allí el Cuartel General del Ejército del Centro.

Es indiscutible a la luz de la documentación existente que el designio del gobierno republicano era llevar consigo las obras de arte como garantía de los préstamos que necesitaba y también como posible tesoro para acompañar a sus miembros en el exilio. Esto explica que, al llegar los cuadros y demás objetos a Cataluña, el Gobierno traspasase las competencias sobre este tesoro desde el Ministerio de Instrucción Pública al de Hacienda. Se trataba ya de material fungible.*

Los peligros de tales traslados en las condiciones en que se realizaron fueron enormes; así el vuelco de un camión en el traslado desde Valencia hasta Cataluña dañó la _Carga de los mamelucos en la Puerta del Sol_ de Goya. Nada decir de los riesgos corridos en plena retirada, o más bien huída, en los castillos de Perelada y Figueras y en la mina de talco de La Vajol, así como en el paso de la frontera hasta la llegada a Ginebra de las 1.868 cajas con obras de arte valiosísimas.

*«El cacareado salvamento de los cuadros del Prado, lejos de ser tal salvamento, fue uno de los mayores crímenes que contra la cultura española se han cometido jamás.»* Salvador de Madariaga.


----------



## klopec (24 Oct 2019)

BALTASAR GARZÓN, DELINCUENTE, HIPÓCRITA ABANDERADO DEL FRAUDE HISTÓRICO LLAMADA "MEMORIA HISTÉRICA" Y COMENTARISTA DE "LA SEXTA" ... 


*Una tumba que no investiga Garzón: el abuelo de su mujer fue asesinado por el Frente Popular y sus restos tirados a una fosa común*​
*28/10/2008*

Ahora que Baltasar Garzón se ha propuesto levantar los restos de las fosas comunes causadas por el franquismo, surgen datos sobre otras personas que también quedaron sin identificar, pero víctimas del otro bando, y por tanto a las que el juez no va a hacer mucho caso. Uno de ellos, un abuelo de la mujer del magistrado.

Según publicó El Periódico de Cataluña, en un comentario al artículo ‘Garzón rechaza tramitar el recurso del fiscal...’, _Aurelio Serrano Medina_, abuelo de la esposa del juez, fue asesinado en la localidad de *Sorihuela del Guadalimar* ( provincia de Jaén ).

De acuerdo con el testimonio, en la iglesia de ese pueblo jienense fueron *torturados y bárbaramente asesinados, a martillazos y hachazos, por el Frente Popular, una serie de personas, entre ellos Aurelio Serrano, además de dos hermanos del abuelo del firmante del comentario. Y los despojos de los asesinados fueron tirados a una fosa común “a trozos” porque ninguno había quedado entero.
*
Otras tres mujeres fueron descuartizadas en el puente sobre el río Guadalimar, a tres kilómetros del pueblo, y sus restos lanzados al río, excepto las orejas, que, entre mofas, fueron asadas y comidas en una tasca del pueblo, según contaban los viejos del lugar*.

FUENTE : *Una tumba que no investiga Garzón: el abuelo de su mujer fue asesinado por el Frente Popular y sus restos tirados a una fosa común


----------



## Gigatr0n. (24 Oct 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> “1935 Discurso de los delegados de PSOE en el VII Congreso de Komintern, Moscu, agosto de 1935”
> 
> Vídeo:
> 
> 2272446067264541647_dvd.mp4



Por cierto, malos oradores donde los haya, todo leído y mal.


----------



## fredesvindo (27 Oct 2019)

*Archivo de la categoría: Asesinatos por milicianos*

*Enero 1937*

Embajadas.- Las embajadas sitas en Madrid tenían asiladas a principios de 1937 a 8.444 personas amenazadas por su condición política, social o condicion de catolico.
Enero 1937
Día 1.- Paterna (Valencia).- Asesinados Plácido González Ferrer y Proyecto Bañón Soriano, de Valencia.
Día 2.- Picassent (Valencia).- Asesinado el estudiante de Derecha Regional Valenciana de Sollana Ezequiel Ibor Moleres (20 años) y Asunción Ibor Vendrell, también de Sollana.
Gandía (Valencia).- Asesinado el empleado de 25 años de Valencia Vicente Moreno Tortajada.
Día 3.- Valencia.- Asesinados los vecinos de Buñol Marcos Rodríguez Calvo (general retirado de 63 años), Josefa Belmonte Moreno (ama de casa de 60 años) y Concepción Serrano Romero (ama de casa de 30 años).
Alcira (Valencia).- Asesinado el ferroviario viudo de 62 años don Julián Cuenca Belda.
Día 4.- Bilbao.- Asesinados 224 presos por parte de los miembros del Frente Popular por un bombardeo que había ocasionado 5 muertos. Fue realizada por una multitud izquierdista en coalición con un batallón de la UGT que había sido enviado para evitar el crimen. Por la pasividad cómplice mostrada por el gobierno nacionalista vasco el nacionalista Ajuriaguerra pidió la dimisión del consejero de Orden Público Telesforo Monzón, que no aceptó el presidente vasco Aguirre.
Día 5.- Caudete (Albacete).- Asesinado el tradicionalista, presidente local de Villena (Valencia) de DRV de 48 años José María Menor Menor y el escribiente de DRV de Villena Juan Carrera López. y presidente de Acción Católica.
Día 6.- Madrid.- La Gaceta de la República publica una orden para que las administraciones no usen expresiones partidistas (no el que las mismas no sean partidistas) para que no pueda “interpretarse” como partidismo o proselitismo.
Día 7.- Valencia.- Asesinado el secretario de juzgado de Guadasuar de 55 años don Vicente Gimeno Rosell.
San Vicente del Raspeig (Alicante).- Asesinado el jornalero de 43 años Juan Carbonell Aracil.
adrid.- Asesinado el sargento valenciano Marcos Figueroa Ruiz.
Madrid.- La Gaceta de la República publica decreto por la que los ayuntamientos quedan regidos por miembros del Frente Popular es decir, que no hay otras fuerzas políticas que el FP). También aprueba insignias de Comisarios de la República en el Ejército que tendrán como símbolo las estrella roja, símbolo soviético.
Día 8.- Castellón.- Asesinado Domingo Roig Marín, vecino de Benicarló de 51 años.
Día 9.- Santa Magdalena de Pulpis (Castellon).- Asesinado el cartero de Cuevas de Vinromá José Ferrando Fabregat (46 años)
Utiel (Valencia).- Asesinado el panadero Luis Alabau Rosell (de 52 años y antiguo miembro de Unión Patriótica).
Valencia.- Asesinado el sacerdote de Albatat dels Sorells de 65 años don Vicente Rausell Roig.
Día 10.- Villarreal (Castellón).- Asesinado Santiago Ortiz Martí (43 años y de Derecha Regional Valenciana).
Alcira (Valencia).- Asesinada la ama de casa Antonia Francisca Vidal Escolano, de 58 años.
Silla (Valencia).- Asesinado el albañil de 28 años Vicente Sendra.
Puebla de Valverde.- Asesinado el carpintero de 33 años de Valencia Manuel Domingo Muñoz.
Día 12.- Valencia.-Asesinado el comerciante de Montserrat de 37 años Francisco Ros Campos.
Almusafes (Valencia).- Asesinado el labrador del Partido Autonomista de 35 años Lucio Baixauli Giner.
Barcelona.- Asesinado el estudiante falangista de Benicarló (Castellón) de 24 años José Luis Compte Morelló.
Día 14.- Villarreal (Castellón).- Asesinado el secretario de Juzgado de Chilches de 37 años Francisco Marco Franch.
Catarroja (Valencia).- Asesinada Desamparados Fuster Riera, de 44 años, ama de casa y de DRV.
Valencia.- Asesinado el sastre de 45 años Francisco Muñoz Azorín.
Día 15.- Chella (Valencia).- Asesinado el labrador de 75 años de Bolbaite Manuel Herrándiz Granero (concejal del ayuntamiento).
Valencia.- Asesinados los simpatizantes de DRV de Godella Asunción Ríos Seguí (miembro del secretariado de Protección y cultura de la mujer trabajadora), Carmen Llorens Valls y el abogado Francisco Alcántara Díaz (43 años).
Elda (Alicante).- Asesinado el policía de 50 años Aurelio Blasco López.
Gerona.- Asesinado el labrador de Burriana (Castellón) de 49 años Vicente Martí Cubells.
Día 17.- Castellón.- Asesinados Manuel Borrull Giménez (33 años) y Antonio Calatayud Rubert (carretero de 42 años).
Benillup (Alicante).- Asesinado el sacerdote e historiador de Alcoy de 69 años Remigio Vicedo Sanfelipe, con el cráneo machacado.
Día 18.- Alicante.- Fusilados los miembros de la guarnición de Alcoy capitán de infantería Luis Colomer Molinos, teniente Hermenegildo Ibáñez Colomina, Comandante Gustavo Noguerol Adler, capitanes Honorio Jarabo Jarabo y Juan Ruiz Guillem, teniente José Vicedo Albors, alférez Julián García Bernal y militares Emilio Romeu Palazuelos, Fernando Alfaro Tercero, Luis Cubillos Maredo y Timoteo Domínguez Castellanos. Condenados a muerte por sublevación en Alcoi.
Día 19.- Montcada y Reixac (Barcelona).- Asesinado el odontólogo carlista casado de 22 años Antonio Alier Espada (su hermano fue asesinado el día 4/9/36).
Santander.- Asesinado el estudiante valenciano de 20 años Elías López Navarro.
Día 20.- Almazora (Castellón).- Asesinados los miembros de Derecha Regional Valenciana Bautista Cantavella Claramonte (labrador de 45 años), Francisco Llorens Seder (pastor de 58 años) y Dolores Francisco Flors (labrador de 56 años).
Játiva (Valencia).- Asesinado el tradicionalista Francisco Ferri Mengual.
Gaceta de la República.- Se publica la requisitoria contra el psiquiatra Antonio Vallejo Nájera, comandante Médico de Sanidad Militar agregrado al hospitalillo de Las Arenas para comparecer por “abandono de residencia”. Evidentemente estaba con los nacionales como jefe de los servicios psiquiáticos militares con grado de coronel.
Sueca (Valencia).- Asesinado el labrador de DRV de Sollana don Bautista Llopis Duart (48 años).
Cullera (Valencia).-Asesinada Carmen Martín de Ferrandis, vecina de Sollana.
Sollana (Valencia).-Asesinado Alfredo Vila Molina.
Día 21.- Picassent (Valencia).- Asesinados los vecinos de Valencia Arturo Ledesma Vázquez (abogado de 54 años), su mujer Amalia González Martínez (de 47 años) y su hijo de 22 años el estudiante Arturo Ledesma González.
Agullent (Alicante).- Asesinado José Vicente Molina Navarro (DRV), Álvaro Ferre Belda (P. Radical) y Ramón Navarro Ferre, todos ellos de Bañeres (Banyeres).
Día 22.- Coves de Vinromà (Castellón).- Asesinado el herrero Adán Folch Barberá.
Callosa de Sarriá (Alicante).- Asesinado el labrador de 48 años Miguel Ferrer Montiel.
Dia 25.- La Gaceta de la República amnistía a los presos comunes con cualquuier delito, y sólo la niega para quien ella haya condenado por reprimir el golpe de estado de 1934, es decir, por proteger a la República frente a un golpe de estado socialista.
Día 24.- Alcira (Valencia).- Asesinado el sacerdote (coadjutor de San Juan) Enrique Boix Lliso (36 años).
Día 28.- Játiva – Xàtiva (Valencia).- Asesinado el afiliado a DRV Rafael Piqueras González, de 33 años. De madrugada fue apaleado en un interrogatorio y su cadáver arrojado por la ventana.
Día 29.-Valencia.- Asesinados Ricardo Gisbert Puchades y Luis Probo Poza-Recis.
Día 30.- Torrente (Valencia).- Carmen García Moyon, católica nacida en Nantes en 1888 fue quemada viva por milicianos por su condición de católica (hoy es beata para la Iglesia católica).
Alcalá de Chivert (Castellón).- Asesinado Bautista Barceló Fresquet, jornalero de 20 años.
Benicarló (Castellón).- Asesinado Francisco Bayarri Ferrer, de Izquierda Republicana (¡!), de 60 años.
Día 31.- Picasent (Valencia).- Asesinados los hermanos Severino, Isabel, Antonio, Rafael y Luisa Montesinos Orduña (nacida el 3/3/1901 y actualmente beatificada), de Valencia, y su madre Concepción Orduña Abargues.
Novelda (Alicante).- Asesinado el médico de 34 años de La Romana (Alicante) José Limaña Samper.



*El 4 de septiembre de 1936….*

Sep 4



Publicado por memoriarepublicana



Teulada (Alicante).- Asesinado el cura regente de Calpe Francisco Sendra Ivars (nacido en Benisa el 23/4/1899).
Bechí (Castellón).- Milicianos fusilan a 26 vecinos de Onda.
Toledo.- Siguiendo órdenes verbales del presidente José Giral (según figura en el acta oficial) milicianos se incautan de la mayor parte del tesoro catedralicio, gran parte del cual desapareció.
Montcada y Reixach (Barcelona).- Asesinado el abogado carlista de 24 años Lorenzo Alier Espada.
Santa Magdalena de Pulpis (Castellón).- Asesinado el comerciante tradicionalista de 73 años Antonio Aixa Martorell, nacido en Peñíscola.
Vicálvaro (Madrid).- Asesinado Mariano Rodríguez Granados, de 66 años, que había sido teniente de alcalde y comerciante de carne en Vallecas (hija Cecilia Rodríguez Palacios). Fue detenido en el paseo de Rosales de Madrid y su cadáver apareció en la carretera del este, cerca de Vicálvaro.




Publicado en Asesinatos, Asesinatos por milicianos, Persecucion religiosa 

Comentarios desactivados en El 4 de septiembre de 1936….

Etiquetas: represion



*La muerte para un miliciano*

Ago 25



Publicado por memoriarepublicana




Unos milicianos se burlan de su víctima, muerta por ser católica, de derechas, militar o falangista. ¿Qué más da?



Publicado en Asesinatos por milicianos 

Comentarios desactivados en La muerte para un miliciano

Etiquetas: miliciano, represion




   
*Memoria republicana: Inicio*

Ago 22



Publicado por memoriarepublicana



ABIERTA LA MEMORIA HISTÓRICA por el expresidente socialista Rodríguez Zapatero y negado el ex-juez Garzón a investigar los crímenes cometidos por el gobierno del Frente Popular de la República, hemos de facilitar a las generaciones traer a la memoria los asesinatos cometidos por la Segunda República y el Frente Popular durante la Guerra Civil española.
Recordemos el golpe de estado socialista de 1934 contra el legítimo gobierno de la República. Memoria histórica para el antidemocrático procedimiento seguido por el Frente Popular desde febrero de 1936.
Memoria histórica hacia los miles de personas asesinados por milicianos republicanos del Frente Popular. Memoria histórica para los asesinados en las checas socialistas. Memoria histórica para los miles de españoles víctimas de la represión del gobierno republicano en Paracuellos del Jarama.
Se reabre la memoria histórica para los miles de católicos y religiosos asesinados por los socialistas y resto de milicianos del Frente Popular republicano.
Recordemos la depuración ejecutada por el gobierno republicano como medida de represión contra quien no era del frente Popular.
En esta web sólo buscamos recordar los nombres de las personas que para Rodríguez Zapatero y la parcial Memoria Histórica que ha creado no importa que les mataran, porque sus asesinos eran socialistas, comunistas, separatistas o milicianos.
Ni justificamos a nadie ni acusamos a nadie. Son simples nombres y datos.
No nos olvidamos de las injustas víctimas de los crímenes cometidos por el bando alzado, pero estas tienen sus “memorizadores” en otras páginas webs.
Actualizado permanentemente. En los datos de los crímenes y muertes se incluyen constantemente datos.


----------



## rejon (27 Oct 2019)

Gran prueba:


----------



## machote hispano (29 Oct 2019)

Ruego indulgencia a la superioridad, pero este Hilo Mítico necesita un upeo sano para enseñar las verdades de los buenos y las mentiras y manipulaciones de los malos.

Y de paso me nutro.


----------



## fredesvindo (18 Nov 2019)

rejon dijo:


> Gran prueba:



Pero eso no interesa porque lo suyo es mentira, solo son verdades sus asesinados que es por lo que luchan.


----------



## fredesvindo (24 Nov 2019)

*Holocausto en Paracuellos: sangre y mentiras en la catedral de los mártires*
*Recordamos los luctuosos hechos ocurridos en la localidad en el aniversario de la matanza y tras la petición del obispo de Alcalá de una abadía en el lugar como la del Valle de los Caídos*










Exhumación de cadáveres en Soto de la Aldovea
Julio Martín Alarcón
Tags

*Guerra Civil*
*Valle de los Caídos*
*Alcalá de Henares*
*Holocausto*
*Francisco Franco*
Tiempo de lectura12 min
24/11/2019 05:00
En vísperas del pasado 20-N, el más extraordinario de la democracia española, lejos de la basílica del Valle de los Caídos, el *obispo de Alcalá de Henares, Juan Antonio Reig Pla*, celebró la habitual misa en el *cementerio de los Mártires de Paracuellos* con una homilía en cambio inusual: el camposanto debería contar con una abadía como la benedictina que se erige en Cuelgamuros. La misa matinal del pasado domingo adquiría así tintes extraordinarios tras la exhumación de los restos de Francisco Franco de la basílica del valle, en el lugar que ejemplifica el mayor holocausto acaecido en el terreno controlado por el bando republicano y el más sistemático de toda la Guerra Civil.
La “catedral de los mártires”, como se denomina en ocasiones a la pequeña ermita que se erige en el tramo maldito de lo que una vez fue la *carretera de Belvis a Madrid*, en el denominado Arroyo Seco de San José, acoge siete fosas comunes en donde cayeron fusiladas unas 2.500 personas durante un preciso plan de ejecución masivo entre los días 7 de noviembre y 5 de diciembre de 1936. *Masacre perpetrada* por miembros de*l Consejería de Orden Público* de Madrid al frente del cual estaba el entonces líder de las Juventudes Socialistas Unificadas -JSU- *Santiago Carrillo.
Según los planes de Franco, las víctimas de Paracuellos y Torrejón debían descansar en el futuro mausoleo del Valle de los Caídos*
Si el pasado octubre el prior de la abadía benedictina del Valle de los Caídos, Santiago Cantera, había *opuesto resistencia al gobierno de Pedro Sánchez* para evitar, según la voluntad de la familia Franco, que los restos del dictador fueran trasladados al mausoleo de Mingorrubio, en El Pardo, en donde quiso la viuda que descansaran cuando falleció, el obispo de Alcalá de Henares traía de nuevo, en el 82 aniversario, la memoria del asesinato más cruento y masivo perpetrado en 1936 reivindicando el papel de los abades.


*Familiares contra el régimen*
Las víctimas "*escaparon" en cambio a los designios del mismo Franco,* nada más terminar la guerra, sobre un terrible suceso que durante casi la totalidad del régimen ni siquiera se comprendió en su verdadera magnitud. Según los planes del mismísimo caudillo, los mártires de Paracuellos debían descansar, en lo que ya se planificaba como el gran mausoleo franquista de los muertos del bando nacional en la guerra: el Valle de los Caídos en Cuelgamuros.
Así, ya en 1939, el régimen había decidido que se realizaría una gran exhumación para que los restos estuvieran en el interior de la futura basílica que comenzó a construirse en 1940. Sin embargo, a diferencia de lo que ocurriría después con los restos de fusilados del bando republicano repartidos en fosas y cementerios, nunca se produjo. No fue porque el régimen cambiara de opinión: simplemente, la vehemencia de *los familiares de las víctimas, que se opusieron siempre a un traslado*, impidió cualquier plan de resignificación del acontecimiento en el Valle de los Caídos por parte del franquismo.
Se planificó como un operativo de aniquilamiento secreto en el que las órdenes se dieron con el macabro eufemismo de “evacuación” a Valencia
La realidad es que tal y como explica *el hispanista Julius Ruiz,* autor de ‘Paracuellos, una verdad incómoda’, (Espasa), el lugar que ocupó la matanza en la memoria del bando nacional durante la guerra y del franquismo, durante la dictadura, fue siempre confusa. Aunque los acontecimientos salieron a la luz a los pocos meses de haberse producido, gracias a la labor de los *diplomáticos extranjeros* como el alemán *Félix Schlayer*, encargado de negocios de la legación noruega en Madrid, la realidad es que las autoridades nacionales dieron más publicidad a otros asesinatos, de mucho menor significado en cuanto al operativo.





Cementerio de los Mártires de Paracuellos. Fosa Nº X.

La noticia del fusilamiento en agosto de *Julio Ruiz de Alda y Fernando Primo de Rivera*, hermano de José Antonio, se difundieron con más ahínco, al igual que más adelante se hiciera con el asesinato del propio José Antonio en Alicante, acaecido en el mismo mes de noviembre en el que se producían las sacas desde las cárceles Modelo, Porlier, San Antón y Ventas con destino al arroyo seco de San José, a 20 km de Madrid. La magnitud de las sacas excedía con mucho los fusilamientos de los destacados dirigentes de Falange: se planificó como un operativo de aniquilación para el cual incluso las órdenes se dieron* con la advertencia “cubrir la responsabilidad”* y con el macabro eufemismo de “evacuación” hacia Valencia. Lenguaje que remite inmediatamente al de “deportación” que emplearían años más tarde los jerarcas nazis para referirse a la Solución Final.
El destino de los presos en las cárceles de Madrid, en su mayoría militares que habían quedado licenciados el 18 de julio tras el decreto del entonces presidente Santiago Casares Quiroga, además de profesionales liberales, sacerdotes y *cualquier sospechoso de simpatizar con el bando nacional*, nunca fue el del traslado, a pesar de las órdenes que se presentaron para sacarlos. Los responsables de la ejecución del plan, los miembros de la JSU de la consejería de Orden Publico, bajo dirección de Carrillo, según Preston, tenían claro que iban a ser fusilados. Incluso muchos de los presos tuvieron noticias, a partir de la primera saca, en la madrugada del 7 de noviembre, del verdadero destino de la “evacuación”. Un secreto que solo encubría a sus autores.
*La autoría de la República*
Durante años los historiadores han debatido la implicación del gobierno republicano, de la Junta de Defensa de Madrid a las órdenes del gneral José Miaja y más concretamente, *la responsabilidad de Santiago Carrillo* en el operativo. Lo más llamativo es que en los años inmediatamente posteriores estuvo envuelto en la bruma. En la Causa General franquista, por ejemplo, ocupa un lugar poco destacado y aunque *se establecía la responsabilidad del gobierno*, Santiago Carrillo sólo era mencionado brevemente. Tampoco hacía mención a los asesores soviéticos, mientras que después se asumió esa tesis, como si hubiera sido ordenado por los asesores de la URSS y sólo ejecutado por los extremistas que se habían hecho con el orden público en Madrid.







MD44. MADRID, 18/01/2011.- Santiago Carrillo durante la presentación de su libro 'La difícil reconcialización de los españoles', esta mañana en Madrid. EFE/Paco Campos

Las comparaciones durante los años 40 con la matanza de oficiales polacos en Katyn, a manos de la NKVD de la URSS fueron habituales. Entre la historiografía más afín a la República se fue abriendo, junto a *la versión de la inspiración soviética* -en la que coincidían con muchos historiadores franquistas-, la insoslayable participación del responsable de orden público en Madrid, Santiago Carrilllo, después de que el gobierno republicano abandonara la capital con destino a Valencia, ante el inminente avance de las tropas nacionales, que llegaron hasta la Ciudad Universitaria en noviembre de 1936.
Es cierto que las acusaciones sobre Carrillo apenas existieron en la inmediata posguerra y que su papel como responsable de la matanza se dinamitó a partir de la Transición, cuando volvió a España. Poco después sería *el hispanista irlandés Ian Gibson*, nada sospechoso de afinidad al régimen, quien en su obra 'Paracuellos, ¿Cómo fue?' (1983) considerara que las explicaciones de Carrillo eran "indignas", puesto que el antiguo jefe de orden publico *le había relatado como se había producido la mascre*, culpando a los soviéticos.
En sus memorias, Santiago Carrillo escribió: "La verdad es que yo he empezado a oír hablar de Paracuellos bastantes años más tarde"
Sin embargo, en sus memorias, publicadas en 1993, el dirigente comunista esgrimió lo siguiente: "*Tardamos varios día en saber que habían sido interceptados y ejecutados*, pero nunca llegamos a saber por quién y en aquel momento ni supimos donde. En los alrededores de Madrid merodeaban miles de incontrolados, con armas", y más adelante: "La verdad es que yo he empezado a oír hablar de Paracuelleos bastantes años más tarde".
Por su parte, *Paul Preston sitúa a Carrillo en el vértice de la operación*, aunque no fuera una decisión suya: "En el curso de las reuniones celebradas inmediatamente después de la creación de la Junta de Defensa, delegaron la responsabilidad [evacuacaciones] en los dos líderes del PCE. Ellos, que sí aprobaban las ejecuciones, *delegaron a su vez la organización de las operaciones en Carrillo, Cazorla y Serrano Poncela*, quienes para cumplir su cometido, se sirvieron de miembros de la JSU, a los que situaron en diversos puestos de la Dirección General de Seguridad", -'El holocausto español: odio y exterminio en la Guerra Civil', P. Preston (Debate)-.
En prensa, el historiador calificó de "ridículas" las explicaciones de Carrillo quien no habría sido el instigador, ni el único responsable, pero sí el encargado de ejecutar el plan como brazo del Partido Comunista junto a Cazorla y Poncela. En cambio, tanto *Paul Preston como Gabriel Jackson o Hugh Thomas*, entre otros hispanistas, han remarcado incesamente la inocencia del gobierno republicano en Valencia, verdadero 'quid' de la cuestión de la matanza.
*El 'Ángel Rojo'*
Es el extremo más controvertido, aunque poco defendible: el hecho de que miembros del gobierno republicano como Manuel Irujo o José Giral expresaran su frontal rechazo indica la obviedad de su conocimiento. Pero *el indicio más concluyente de la participación activa*, al menos de algunos miembros del gabinete de Largo Caballero, radica, según Julius Ruiz, en que cuando se nombró Director General de Prisiones al anarquista Melchor Rodríguez, el denominado 'Ángel Rojo', las sacas se detuvieron.
Fue entre el día 9 de noviembre y el 27: ante la reticencia del *dirigente de la CNT, que se opuso a las "evacuaciones",* de las que ya se conocía perfectamente el destino, fue cesado por el *ministro de Justicia*, el también anarquista* Juan García Oliver*. Con su destitución, las sacas continuaron dos semanas más entre el 27 de noviembre y el 5 de diciembre con el resultado de miles de muertos. El hispanista escocés rebate la tesis de la inspiración soviética y achaca la operación al CPIP -que habría comenzado con sacas similares en octubre- y al propio gobierno, que lo permitió. El documento clave para señalar al CPIP fue publicado por el historiador Jorge Martínez Reverte en su obra 'La Batalla de Madrid'. En este escenario, Carrillo habría hecho suyo el plan al frente de la seguridad en Madrid, pero respetó el ínterin en el que Melchor Rodríguez estuvo al frente de prisiones, por ser una decisión precisamente del gobierno.
Los cadáveres yacían insepultos y cuando llegaban los autobuses con las nuevas sacas, la espantosa visión desataba el pánico entre los presos
En total, las cifras más fiables de los asesinados durante las sacas de noviembre y diciembre, *según las listas de evacuación de presos, ascienden a unos 2.500*. Entre los que se incluyen los ejecutados en la acequia del Soto de la Aldovea, Torrejón de Ardoz, que fueron llevados allí, sencillamente, porque en el tramo de Arroyo Seco los cadáveres seguían insepultos y en cuanto llegaban los autobuses y camiones con las nuevas sacas, los presos, aterrorizados, comprendían lo que les esperaba y se producían *situaciones de pánico e intentos desesperados de huida*. Los responsables de orden público *pusieron a todo el pueblo de Paracuellos a enterrar a las víctimas* que habían sido fusiladas durante el día al caer la noche, pero no fue suficiente, motivo por el cual, el día 8, para continuar con la masacre, se decidió buscar otro lugar que resultó ser un caz en el Soto de la Adovea.







Exhumación de Soto de la Aldovea.

Nada más terminar la guerra, los planes para conmemorar la masacre se concentraron, primero, en erigir un monumento en el mismo lugar donde fueron asesinados. Según Julius Ruiz fue una idea grandilocuente para una España sumida en la pobreza de la posguerra: en el primer aniversario *no había dinero para construir el monumento* y se ofició una misa con una simple cruz de madera. Poco después se puso en marcha una suscripción popular en la que el propio *Franco aportó 100.000 pesetas, *pero el monumento tampoco se materializó, porque el objetivo pasó a ser la construcción de una capilla en el lugar, que sigue hoy en pie.
*Fosas comunes*
Fue consagrada el 5 de octubre de 1941 por el obispo de Madrid Leopoldo Eijo y Garay y la personalidad más destacable fue Luis Carrero Blanco, entonces subsecretario de la Presidencia de Franco. Al final los esfuerzos *se destinaron una exhumación distinta de la que propondría el régimen* franquista: la de los cadáveres, precisamente, de Soto de la Aldovea de Torrejón de Ardoz, con destino a Paracuellos, para que estuvieran con el resto de víctimas.
Con ello se cumplió la voluntad de las familias de consagrar el lugar como santo y en última instancia, la voluntad de sus asesinos. Es la actual fosa número 2 del camposanto: la única en la que los cuerpos están en ataúdes. El resto, aunque *sobre su superficie se erigieran cruces y lápidas* con el nombre de algunos de los allí caídos, *se tratan de fosas comunes*: están puestas al azar según el listado de nombres del día y la cárcel de donde fueron "evacuadas" las víctimas. Un simple recorrido por el camposanto con el detalle de los días, las sacas y el plan de aniquilación produce auténtico espanto.
El mantenimiento del camposanto se sufraga aún hoy con la asignación correspondiente para las obras que se habían previsto en Cuelgamuros
A pesar de que las autoridades franquistas siguieron intentando en los años 50 la exhumación y el traslado al recién terminado Valle de los Caídos, la *Asociación de Familiares de los Mártires de Paracuellos y Torrejón de Ardoz* se opuso nuevamente. "El más mínimo indicio de que la paz eterna de los muertos pudiera ser perturbada por decisión de las autoridades provocaba la indignada reacción de grupos de agraviadas parientes", escribe Julius Ruiz. De hecho, aún hoy, después de que el obispo de la *archidiócesis de Alcalá de Henares*, de la que depende el cementerio, haya propuesto construir un monasterio a la imagen del de Valle de los Caídos, el mantenimiento del camposanto se sufraga, curiosamente, con la asignación correspondiente para las obras que se habían previsto en el emplazamiento de Cuelgamuros, donde ya no yace Franco.


----------



## fredesvindo (24 Nov 2019)

*La Pasionaria, madre del comunismo español*

*La vida de Dolores Ibárruri, dirigente comunista símbolo de la resistencia republicana de la Guerra Civil, mito de nuestra historia reciente, se apaga mientras cae el Muro de Berlín*




Dolores Ibarruri,’ La Pasionaria’ durante un mitin

 Comparte en Facebook   Comparte en Twitter   Comparte en Whatsapp   0
Teresa Amiguet 
11/11/2019 00:00 | Actualizado a 12/11/2019 19:05 
Todo había empezado el 9 de diciembre de 1895, en Gallarta (Vizcaya). Aquel día la pequeña Isidora, verdadero nombre de la que hoy conocemos como Dolores, octava de once hermanos, venía al mundo en el seno de una familia minera vasca, católica y tradicional. La relativa prosperidad permitió al matrimonio Ibárruri, enviar a la niña Dolores a la escuela hasta los 15 años. Aquella adolescente que soñaba con ser maestra acabó estudiando en una academia de corte y confección, lo que le permitió encontrar su primer empleo. Dolores pasó a engrosar el proletariado femenino de la época. Su *condición de mujer trabajadora enriquecería su sensibilidad igualitaria y despertaría su conciencia política en pro de la defensa de los obreros *frente a un sistema capitalista que les oprimía por las buenas o por las malas.


Durante la Transición, volvió a España el 13 de mayo de 1977. En la imagen, Adlolfo Suárez saluda a ‘La Pasionaria’ rodeados de reporteros

Después contraería matrimonio con un minero, Julián Ruiz, militante del partido socialista, concibió una numerosa prole con él (aunque el matrimonio fue un fracaso) e inició sus devaneos políticos.
Un buen día Dolores Ibárruri, madre de seis hijos, unas trillizas entre ellos, tuvo que tomar una decisión que marcaría su vida para siempre. Dolores, que contaba entonces 22 años, se vio llamada a más altos logros, e inició su periplo político. Su hasta entonces limitado mundo se abrió a nuevos horizontes. Lejos de identificarse con el prototipo de la mujer de su época, se negó a verse relegada al cuidado de su prole, la cocina y los fogones. Decidió que ella no se quedaría ‘ni con la pata quebrada ni en casa’. Resuelta, le comunicó a su marido su decisión: ‘Ya no habrá más hijos’, y a partir de ese momento *su familia pasó a ser el proletariado del mundo.*

En 1918, año de intensa movilización obrera en España, publicaría su primer artículo en las páginas de _El minero vizcaíno_. *Era Semana Santa, por lo que Dolores decidió firmarlo con el pseudónimo de Pasionaria.* Este hecho fortuito marcaría su biografía: s*us innatas dotes para la oratoria y la pasión con que defendía sus ideas le valdrían a partir de ese momento el sobrenombre de ‘La Pasionaria’.*
Tres años después, *en 1921, fue una de las primeras en ingresar en el recién fundado Partido Comunista * . Aquella joven madre, luchadora y sobre todo apasionada, poseía una conciencia política que la encumbró con celeridad en las filas de su partido.

En 1931, participa activamente en la campaña comunista para las elecciones de abril. Dolores se presenta en solitario y se estrena como oradora, inaugurando una manera de hacer política que la lanza al estrellato. ‘La Pasionaria’, demuestra ser un auténtico animal político. El PC vislumbra ya a la líder mediática que se esconde tras la fachada de aquella mujer de gesto adusto, siempre vestida de negro que corona su cabeza con un sobrio moño. En 1932, cuando la Internacional Comunista decide relevar a la dirección del PCE, Dolores accede a ésta como el miembro de más edad del nuevo comité ejecutivo. Cuenta 37 años. Todo se conjuga para que nazca la leyenda. La Pasionaria empieza a rodearse de un halo mítico y viaja a Moscú. *Es la mamá del Partido Comunista español. *
Su salto a la fama definitivo lo dará en octubre de 1934 durante la revolución de Asturias. Rememorando sus orígenes, organiza con eficiencia la evacuación de los huérfanos y apoya sin trabas a los mineros en huelga. Su papel en los acontecimientos adquiere eco internacional. Luego vino la Guerra Civil, y como todos los españoles se ve obligada a tomar partido, que en su caso no ofrece dudas. *Su grito de batalla, ‘No pasarán’, se convirtió en lema de toda una generación. *

Fue durante la contienda cuando se fraguó definitivamente el mito. Su presencia constante en el frente y la fuerza de sus arengas, en directo o radiofónicas, la transformaron en un *icono comunista internacional, prácticamente al nivel de Lenin o Stalin. 
 'La Pasionaria' junto a Fidel Castro 
Sus eslóganes durante la contienda han pasado a engrosar el ideario histórico español. Así durante un discurso en París, adonde acudió para desbloquear el envío de armas a la República, afirmaría: ‘El pueblo español prefiere morir de pie a vivir de rodillas’. O en Madrid, intentando animar a las mujeres de la ciudad sitiada: ‘Más vale ser viudas de héroes que mujeres cobardes’
Tras la guerra llegó el exilio. La pérdida de su hijo Rubén, oficial del ejército soviético en Stalingrado, la arrastró a un aislamiento voluntario.
Pero, pese a su bajo estado anímico, su buena imagen entre los dirigentes soviéticos la mantendría siempre entre los dirigentes del PC. El padrecito Stalin, la admiraba por su capacidad oratoria. Finalmente en 1960 fue nombrada presidenta del Partido, cargo que ocupó hasta su muerte, acaecida 29 años después. La mítica Pasionaria expiraba a la par que caía el Muro de Berlín. Dos símbolos llegaban a su final.

Fue enterrada en el madrileño cementerio de La Almudena. Días después, el 16 de noviembre, miles de personas la despedían . El poeta Rafael Alberti le recitaba un poema y el secretario general del PCE, Julio Anguita, leía su adiós a la presidenta del partido: ‘Duerme compañera, reposa camarada, descansa presidenta. Sueña dulcemente madre Dolores’. Acto seguido la multitud, puño en alto, entonaba enfervorizada La Internacional. 




Foto para la Historia de Marisa Flórez, en 'El País'. Alberti y La Pasionaria ( Españoles, Franco ha muerto, de libros.com) 
Pese a los años transcurridos, La Pasionaria continúa siendo un personaje controvertido. La mañana del 10 de febrero del 2019, las tumbas de la Pasionaria y del fundador del PSOE, Pablo Iglesias, fueron profanadas y cubiertas de pintura blanca. La nieta de la que fuera presidenta del PCE, Lola Ruiz-Ibárruri, denunciaba el deplorable suceso a la prensa.*


----------



## Play_91 (24 Nov 2019)

Fuente: Losantos y Inda


----------



## Blas Piñar (24 Nov 2019)




----------



## Gigatr0n. (24 Nov 2019)

Play_91 dijo:


> Fuente: Losantos y Inda



Pues es de La Vanguardia, pero vamos, que da igual, no hay peor ciego que el que no quiere ver.

La Pasionaria, madre del comunismo español


----------



## machote hispano (26 Nov 2019)

fredesvindo dijo:


> *La Pasionaria, madre del comunismo español*
> 
> *La vida de Dolores Ibárruri, dirigente comunista símbolo de la resistencia republicana de la Guerra Civil, mito de nuestra historia reciente, se apaga mientras cae el Muro de Berlín*
> 
> ...




Esa es una versión descafeinada y muy generosa con la genocida de la Pasionaria, que dijo (fácil de encontrar con gluge) que si era necesario matar a la mitad de la población para ganar se haría; el ex juez prevaricador no investigó esto, pero dió por buena la versión de Allen que Franco sí dijo tal barbaridad (que no la dijo).

Otra: Al empezar la guerra mientras el cuernudo del marido pegaba tiros en el norte, ella se paseaba en coche con su joven (y vigoroso, supongo) amante, para el que creó un puesto para mantenerlo lejos del frente; luego en el exilio despechada por ser abandonada por él (no le iban las viejas) maniobró para acusarlo de crímenes contra el partido y lo evaporaron.

Otra: En la URSS se dedicó a secuestrar a los niños de la guerra para que no volvieran a España como "furibundos anticomunistas, convertidos en putas y golfos".

Otra: Pasada la guerra enviaba a España a otros en misión suicida, y luego les acusaba de ejecutar mal los planes de conquistar España para el comunismo.

Otra: Sus propios compañeros la temían, pues maquinaba venganzas personales para evitar ser ella purgada, y así purgarlos a ellos antes, como el caso de Tomas el que escribió "Yo fui ministro de Stalin", que tuvo que irse del paraíso socialista, dejando atras a sus parientes (nunca más se supo de ellas), para evitar ser _evaporado_.

A poco que se escarbe en la biografía de estos "héroes de la democracia y la libertad" se encuentra una podredumbre insoportable, que los descerebrados fanáticos de turno tratan de ocultar, a veces de manera grosera, como si nada, sin sonrojarse siquiera.


----------



## Incorrezto (27 Nov 2019)

Rubén Ibarruri: Hijo de 'La Pasionaria' y Héroe de la URSS a los 22 años​​​

Nuestra Memoria - Republicanos en la II Guerra MundialEscrito por Rusia Today Sábado, 07 de Mayo de 2011 00:00





"¡No pasarán!". "¡Antes morir de pie que vivir de rodillas!". Estos lemas que hizo famosos Dolores Ibarruri 'La Pasionaria' y que se convirtieron en el símbolo de la resistencia antifranquista en la Guerra Civil Española, son los que probablemente dijera su hijo, Rubén Ruiz Ibarruri, cuando luchaba por defender el sitio de Stalingrado, en el que pereció en septiembre de 1942.








Grabados a fuego en su mente, desde que era pequeño mamó el espíritu luchador y revolucionario de su madre. La vida le dio el coraje para no perecer en tiempos en los que la mortalidad infantil arrasaba en España. Dolores Ibarruri tuvo seis hijos, de los que sólo dos sobrevivieron: Rubén y su hermana Amaia. Una vida breve pero intensa que le sería arrebatada dos décadas después.
Nacido el 9 de enero de 1920 en Somorrostro (Vizcaya, España), con apenas 16 años ingresó en el Ejército del Ebro, donde estuvo destinado en uno de los grupos de observación. A pesar de su juventud participó activamente en el frente durante la Guerra Civil Española: "¿Y cómo podía permitirme a mí mismo no estar entre los luchadores por la libertad? Mi sangre, mi vida pertenecen a mi pueblo, mi España". Con la voz dubitativa de un adolescente, pero el rictus serio de un adulto, se dirigió un joven Rubén al general soviético Alexandr Rodímtsev, que colaboró como asesor de la República en la guerra española.






_El presidente del Presidium del Soviet Supremo de la URSS, Mijaíl Kalinin, entrega la Orden de la Bandera Roja a Rubén Ibarruri. 18 de septiembre de 1941. RIA Novosti._


Al finalizar la Guerra Civil en 1939 se marchó a Francia, como tantos otros españoles del bando republicano que tuvieron que exiliarse. De ahí pasó a la Unión Soviética el mismo mes de abril del 39, donde empezó a trabajar en una fábrica de automóviles. Las leyes soviéticas en aquel momento dificultaban que los extranjeros combatiesen en el Ejército Rojo, pero la insistencia y tenacidad de muchos de los exiliados permitió que acabaran luchando contra los fascistas.
En otoño de 1939 Rubén ingresó en la Academia Militar del Soviet Supremo de la República Soviética Federativa Socialista de Rusia, en Moscú. Salió de allí habiendo alcanzado el grado de teniente y fue destinado a la 1ª División motorizada de Moscú, con la que partió al frente. En julio de 1941 se enfrenta a las tropas nazis en la ciudad de Borisov (Bielorrusia). Como parte de la 175º Compañía de Fusileros debía cubrir la retirada del regimiento a través del puente de Beresina, que fue el escenario del choque: medio centenar de tanques alemanes, dos batallones de motociclistas, artillería y aviación contra la sección de Ibárruri, cuya misión era aguantar unas horas más defendiendo el puente. Seis horas contuvieron el ataque, lanzándose contra los tanques alemanes con granadas. Su grupo tuvo tres muertos y siete heridos. El mismo Ibarruri fue gravemente herido.
El presidente del Presidium del Soviet Supremo de la URSS, Mijaíl Kalinin, entrega la Orden de la Bandera Roja a Rubén Ibarruri. 18 de septiembre de 1941. RIA Novosti.
Nada más salir del hospital en septiembre, el presidente del Presidium del Soviet Supremo de la URSS, Mijaíl Ivanovich Kalinin, le condecoró con la Orden de la Bandera Roja por esta batalla. Sin haberse recuperado aún de sus heridas, Ibarruri le solicitó a Kalinin volver al frente, solicitud denegada por los médicos, aunque la testarudez del joven español le hizo solicitar numerosas veces la vuelta a su unidad. "Lo que realmente me perturba es que he sido forzado a abandonar el frente, desde lo cual tengo un gran deseo de destruir al enemigo. Estoy muy orgulloso por luchar junto al Ejército Rojo contra los opresores. Estoy seguro de que ellos se romperán los dientes aquí", le escribiría Rubén a su madre mientras estaba convaleciente.
En el año 1942 Rubén combatía como teniente mayor en la 35ª División de Rifles de la Guardia que protegía el sector del poblado Samofalovka y el sector de la estación de Kotluban. Las tropas nazis avanzaban con la intención de alcanzar el Volga por el sur de Stalingrado. La división de Rubén tenía que contener el movimiento del enemigo. Allí fue enviada la 13ª División de Rifles de la Guardia del coronel general Alexandr Rodímtsev que recoge en su diario su reencuentro con Ibarruri.
- Señor, ¿es usted?
- ¿Rubén?
Nos abrazamos. Los soldados de Rubén se sorprendieron. Muchos de ellos pensaron que el general estaba agradeciendo al teniente su ayuda. Felicité a Rubén por su condecoración y le pedí que se uniera a la 13ª División.
- Gracias señor -dijo Rubén- Estoy acostumbrado a mi propio destacamento.
Éste no era el mismo joven Rubén que yo conocía. Se había convertido en todo un hombre, aunque su cara parecía cansada y estaba pálida.
- ¿Ha sido un largo camino?, le pregunté.
- Sí, nos hemos trasladado durante 24 horas. Sólo nos quedan 15 o 20 kilómetros.
- ¿Y cómo está tu herida?
- Está bien, -sonrió- aunque las heridas por la muerte de mis amigos me están haciendo sufrir. Enterramos a muchos buenos chicos. El chico más 'viejo' de mi compañía tiene 20 años, pero tienen toda la determinación y están preparados para luchar. -Y empezó a hablar de todas las brutalidades que los fascistas habían cometido. - Quiero luchar, mis manos están ansiosas por matarlos.
- Es un buen deseo, pero no tengas prisa. La guerra no es la misma ahora. Hitler ha concentrado sus mayores fuerzas aquí. Quiere declarar un 'nuevo orden'.
- Un 'nuevo orden', matando mujeres, disparando a niños; ¿qué 'nuevo orden' es ése? ¡No! Es un crimen, una barbaridad planeada y diabólica. Debemos pararlos para siempre.
- Y les pararemos. La verdad y la fuerza están de nuestro lado.
Fue la última vez que el general Rodímtsev y Rubén Ibarruri se encontraron.
El Ejército nazi había desplegado sus principales fuerzas para tomar Stalingrado. El 24 de agosto de 1942, sólo en esa noche los alemanes lanzaron seis ataques, todos ellos repelidos por el grupo de Ibarruri. Herido en una mano, siguió luchando y dando órdenes a sus hombres, que no advirtieron el avance de un regimiento alemán que llegó hasta las zanjas donde luchaban. Rubén recibió un disparo a bocajarro en el estómago. La feroz lucha librada sirvió para dar tiempo al Ejercito soviético para llevar tanques de refuerzo y rechazar el avance alemán sobre la aldea de Blasov.
Rubén fue trasladado a un hospital de campaña en el poblado de Srednaia Ajtuwa, donde se debatió durante 10 días entre la vida y la muerte. El 2 de septiembre de 1942, con tan solo 22 años, falleció Ibarruri, aún un niño, maduro a fuerza de la historia y las circunstancias. Cantarín, encantador y cariñoso, como lo recordaba su hermana Amaia en un documental emitido hace algunos años en Televisión Española. Entusiasta, valiente y decidido como demostró luchando con el Ejército Rojo. Por su heroismo ante los fascistas, recibió a título póstumo la mayor condecoración de la URSS, la medalla al Héroe de la Unión Soviética. Sus restos descansan en la colina de Mamáyev Kurgán que fue testigo de la cruenta batalla de Stalingrado.
No es fácil ser hijo de un personaje histórico como fue 'La Pasionaria'. Las comparaciones son inevitables y el riesgo de permanecer a la sombra de su madre era muy alto. Pero Rubén consiguió, en los apenas 22 años que vivió, hacerse un hueco propio en la historia. Y escribir su nombre en letras doradas para la posteridad, nunca mejor dicho: su nombre es uno de los 7.200 que aparece en los muros del interior del monumento en Mamáyev Kurgán en recuerdo a los que defendieron Stalingrado y cambiaron el curso de la historia


----------



## Blas Piñar (30 Nov 2019)

,


----------



## I. de A. (30 Nov 2019)

*La “brigada del amanecer”, Agapito Garcia Artadell, el matarife socialista que pidió confesión como “La Pasionaria”.*
“LA BRIGADA DEL AMANECER”
*





Agapito García Atadell* (Vivero, Lugo, 28 de mayo de 1902–Sevilla, 15 de julio de 1937) fue un obrero tipógrafo y activista político español, famoso por sus crimenes durante la Guerra Civil Española, al haber dirigido una «checa»en Madrid durante los primeros meses de la contienda y por su participación en la represión. Su nombre ha quedado estrechamente asociado con las checas y con la represión republicana en Madrid durante la contienda.





Huido de la zona republicana poco antes de la batalla de Madrid, sería capturado por los franquistas, juzgado y finalmente ejecutado.
Con el tiempo se afiliaría a la Unión General de Trabajadores —así como de la Agrupación Socialista de Madrid—, integrándose en la asociación de tipógrafos e impresores. Desde ese momento empezó a participar en actividades políticas y sindicales. Tras la escisión de 1921 pasó a integrarse brevemente en el Partido Comunista de España, donde llegaría a ser secretario de las Juventudes Comunistas.
Posteriormente, en 1928 solicitó su reingreso en la UGT y en Agrupación Socialista Madrileña. En 1931 llegó a formar parte de la ejecutiva federal de UGT.[5]Como obrero tipógrafo trabajaría para los diarios madrileños _La Voz_ y _El Sol_.
Tras los sucesos revolucionarios de 1934 fue detenido y encarcelado durante algún tiempo. Durante la campaña electoral de 1936 formó parte de la escolta armada del líder socialista Indalecio Prieto.



> Los diputados socialistas_ Ramón Lamoneda, Anastasio de Gracia y Jerónimo Bugeda, con el director de las Milicias de Investigación, Agapito García Atadell, y un grupo de milicianos de los que trabajaban a sus órdenes._



Con el estallido de la Guerra civil el ministro de la gobernación, Sebastián Pozas, nombró de forma provisional a un centenar de nuevos policías, la mayoría de ellos de tendencia socialista. A recomendación del comité ejecutivo del PSOE, García Atadell fue nombrado jefe de las llamadas «Milicias Populares de Investigación», un grupo especial dentro de la Brigada de Investigación Criminalde la policía.
García Atadell actuaba teóricamente a las órdenes del jefe de la Brigada criminal, el inspector de la policía Antonio Lino.
La sección mandada por García Atadell se instaló en el palacio de los condes de Rincón en Madrid, situado en la esquina de la calle Martínez de la Rosa con el paseo de la Castellana; este edificio había sido confiscado por las autoridades.
Allí instalaron una «checa» compuesta por cuarenta y ocho agentes, todos ellos de nuevo nombramiento, actuando como segundo jefe Ángel Pedrero García, mientras que como jefes de grupo actuaron Luis Ortuño y Antonio Albiach Chiralt. Si bien esta unidad dependía teóricamente de la policía regular, no pasó mucho tiempo en que se desligó del control policial y acabó asumiendo una gran autonomía operacional.





Durante su existencia practicó numerosas detenciones y registros domiciliarios, actuando con violencia y sin mediación de procesos judiciales; fue responsable de cerca de 800 detenciones de personas. Además, las detenciones sirvieron como fuente de financiación al recaudar grandes cantidades de dinero, joyas y obras de arte; muchos detenidos eran mantenidos en cautiverio hasta que estos pagaban un rescate. García Atadell fue partícipe de numerosos juicios falsos en los que se condenaba a muerte o a prisión a los detenidos por su grupo parapolicial, aunque en otros casos eran liberados. No obstante, la mayoría de prisioneros de la brigada García Atadell eran puestos a disposición de la Dirección General de Seguridad, al igual que las armas o los objetos de valor requisados. Además de este tipo de acciones, los efectivos de la unidad también realizaron importantes acciones contra la Quinta Columna, así como la detención de saboteadores y francotiradores o la disolución de círculos de espionaje.





Agapito García solía asegurarse de que la prensa republicana —particularmente el diario _Informaciones_— diera una amplia cobertura a las actividades de su grupo, lo que llevaría a adquirir notoriedad en la zona republicana. El 24 de septiembre de 1936 su unidad llevó a cabo la detención de Rosario Queipo de Llano, hermana del general Gonzalo Queipo de Llano, actuación que dio una gran celebridad a García Atadell. No obstante, tal y como ha señalado el historiador Julius Ruiz, con posterioridad se ha exagerado el papel y la importancia de la Brigada de García Atadell en la represión ocurrida en Madrid durante las primeras semanas de la contienda.
*Para octubre de 1936 la actividad del grupo García Atadell había decaído de forma significativa, y el propio Agapito empezó a ser cuestionado desde algunos sectores republicanos. A finales de octubre el encargado de negocios británico George Ogilvie-Forbes mantuvo un encuentro con Atadell y le hizo saber la mala imagen internacional que estaban provocando sus acciones, algo de lo que él responsabilizó a anarquistas y comunistas. Consciente de que las tropas franquistas se aproximaban a Madrid y de que la ciudad podía ser capturada, Atadell decidió emprender la huida junto a su esposa —Piedad Domínguez Díaz, una monja exclaustrada— y dos de sus colaboradores, Luis Ortuño y Pedro Penabad. Entre García, Ortuño y Penabad reunieron varias maletas llenas de dinero y objetos de valor, producto de sus saqueos e incautaciones —algunas fuentes cifran en veinticinco millones de pesetas la cuantía del botín—. Llegaron hasta Alicante, donde adquirieron pasaportes falsos de Cuba y embarcaron en un buque hasta llegar al puerto francés de Marsella. Cuando se hizo evidente su huida, la prensa republicana reaccionó y empezó a arremeter duramente contra Atadell.*


En sendas fotografías en 1937, tras su detención por los franquistas.
El cineasta Luis Buñuel, avisado por un sindicalista francés de la presencia de García Atadell, informó de este hecho al embajador republicano en París, Luis Araquistáin, quién a su vez notificó a las autoridades francesas para que lo detuvieran.
Aunque se solicitó la extradición, la petición llegó demasiado tarde, dado que este ya había embarcado en un barco rumbo a América. Por ello, el gobierno republicano autorizó a Araquistáin para que avisara a las autoridades franquistasa través de una embajada neutral de la presencia de García Atadell en un barco que debía hacer escala en Vigo y en las islas Canarias. Cuando el barco hizo escala en Vigo el gobierno francés en un principio no autorizó la detención.





Finalmente, Agapito García y Pedro Penabad fueron detenidos durante el 24 de noviembre de 1936 una escala en Las Palmas.
Tras ser sometido a algunos interrogatorios, posteriormente fue trasladado a Sevilla, donde prosiguieron las investigaciones. Pasó varios meses internado en el ala de máxima seguridad de la prisión provincial de Sevilla.[23]Según señalan los historiadores Hugh Thomasy Sara Izquierdo Álvarez, durante su estancia en la prisión se convirtió al catolicismo[25] [26]. El día de su ejecución escribe:


> Ya no soy socialista. Muero siendo católico
> Agapito García Atadell a Indalecio Prieto



Tras ser juzgado por un tribunal, fue condenado a la pena de muerte y ejecutado en el Garrote Vil en julio de 1937.
El ejecutor fue un cabo de los Guardias de Seguridad de la prisión en sustitución del verdugo Cándido Cartón.





Fuente


----------



## Incorrezto (30 Nov 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> Aunque se solicitó la extradición, la petición llegó demasiado tarde, dado que este ya había embarcado en un barco rumbo a América. Por ello, el gobierno republicano autorizó a Araquistáin para que avisara a las autoridades franquistasa través de una embajada neutral de la presencia de García Atadell en un barco que debía hacer escala en Vigo y en las islas Canarias



O sea que un ministro socialista pide la extradicción para juzgarle, al no conseguirla da el chivatazo a los fascistas, y los socialistas siguen siendo responsables de lo que hizo...


----------



## I. de A. (30 Nov 2019)

*1936; el asesinato de las #3rosas – ‪@davhierro‬*
Por ‪‬@davhierro
#MemoriaHistórica
#Astorga , julio de 1936. Tras el alzamiento militar del 18 de julio, y una vez establecidos de manera bastante frágil los frentes de la contienda, heridos por los primeros enfrentamientos comienzan a llegar a los hospitales, improvisados.





La Congregación de las Hermanas de María de Astorga solicita manos para atender a los heridos en el campo de batalla.
#3rosas Dan este paso

En octubre son enviadas al frente destino: Somiedo





Pilar, Octavia y Olga atienden en Pola de Somiedo un pequeño hospital de campaña ocupado por 14 heridos.
En estos primeros momentos de la contienda civil, las líneas de frente son inestables.
Pequeñas escaramuzas hacen que poblaciones pasen de un bando a otro rápidamente





El 28 de octubre, milicianos de la UGT al mando de Genaro Arias Herrero, “El Pata”, veterano de la Revolución de Asturias, lanzan una ofensiva contra Pola de Somiedo.
Son apresados el médico, el jefe de Falange, y algunos oficiales.
Serán ejecutados esa misma noche





Tras negarse a huir y abandonar a los 14 heridos que atendían, Olga, Octavia y Pilar también son apresadas y entregadas a los milicianos.
Durante toda la noche las violan reiteradamente y las torturan.





Testigos del pueblo aseguran que para que no se oyeran los gritos de las chicas mientras las violaban, se puso en marcha el chirriante eje de un carro , que resonó durante toda la noche.
Los 14 heridos del pequeño hospital fueron ejecutados
Felisa F., Josefa S., María Sánchez, María Soto y Consuelo Vázquez, se ofrecieron como voluntarias para fusilar a las prisioneras por la mañana.
Las condujeron a un prado, las desnudaron y las descerrajaron varios tiros.
Se repartieron sus ropas.
Sus cuerpos fueron ultrajados





Dos prisioneros falangistas cavaron una fosa para enterrar los despojos de las 3 mujeres, también fueron ejecutados cuando acabaron el agujero.
12 de Junio de 2019 el Papa Francisco promulgar el decreto que reconoce el martirio -como antesala de la beatificación de las #3rosas.





12 de noviembre de 2019
@PopularesCyL y @CsCastillayLeon , votan en contra de derogar el Decreto de la Memoria Histórica en Castilla y León propuesto por @JGCdelCastillo de @vox_es.
Este decreto incluye a @UGTCyL como miembro del Consejo Asesor de la Memoria Histórica en CyL





@_PabloFdez_ de Podemos ,califica la propuesta de derogación de “puta basura” y @PatriciaGmezUrb de @PSOE_CyL se acuerda de las 13 rosas y llama fascista a @vox_es , olvidando, o desconociendo, los capítulos como este de la historia criminal q su partido comparte con su sindicato





Fuente


----------



## I. de A. (30 Nov 2019)

*Pedro preside el gobierno, es julio de 1936 – Verdades Ofenden*





Cine europa, Madrid


Hagan un ejercicio de imaginación:

Estamos en el verano de 1936. un caluroso día de Julio en el que se confirman que un grupo de militares se han sublevado en la lejana África. 

Usted hasta ese momento ha vivido más o menos sobresaltado, dada la turbulenta y explosiva situación política en España desde que se publicaron los resultados de las confusas elecciones de febrero.



Los rumores de pucherazo se han respondido abriendo las cárceles produciéndose cientos de alborotos, asaltos de templos, decenas de huelgas, varias de ellas generales.

En las calles los pistoleros marxistas disparan abiertamente a los perseguidos jóvenes



de Falange, quienes desde 1935 han empezado a responder a los “chibiris” que entrenaba el teniente Castillo y a quienes í tirotearon dándole muerte tras el asesinato del primo de José Antonio.

El asesinato de Calvo Sotelo como venganza de lo de Castillo y el ruido de sables ha tensado todo mucho más, hasta confirmar lo que está pasando en África.

En cualquier caso, como usted es apolítico y no se mete con nadie, vive en el convencimiento de que más o menos todo es seguro. Hasta que una noche de ese mes caluroso descubre que Madrid de repente se ha transformado en un presidio gigante para quien no apoya la revolución.

-Sin un carnet sindical, o de un partido izquierdista, usted es hombre muerto. 

-Si va ud. bien vestido, es también hombre muerto.

-Si tiene dinero, despídase de él y de la vida. 

-Si viste sombrero o alguna cruz cristiana, es ud reo de muerte.

Desde el 19 de julio los socialistas, anarquistas, y comunistas, junto con unos 16.000 convictos censados en Madrid y que desde febrero han quedado libres tras la apertura de las cárceles, se han hecho los amos de la ciudad. 

Desde ese día empiezan a aparecer cadáveres por todas partes; son los muertos que los rojos llamarán “besugos” haciendo famosa la gracieta en pocos días.



Y una noche, regresando sin miedo a casa, usted, de pronto y en un cruce de una calle, se topa con tres milicianos y se le acaba la vida. 

Tiene pinta de fascista, y le llevan prisionero sin miramientos y a empujones a la checa anarquista del cine Europa. 

Es el cine más grande de Madrid, donde solo hace unos meses antes usted estuvo escuchando un mitin de Falange ejerciendo sus libertades políticas, y oyó por primera vez el himno de aquellos chicos tan lleno de esperanza.



Hoy va a ser su presidio, tu mazmorra, su celda de tortura y su final, sin entender siquiera qué narices está pasando. 

En aquel cine vio al hipnótico líder derechista, José Antonio Primo de Rivera, que ahora está tan prisionero como usted, solo que en Alicante, para alejarlo de sus vehementes seguidores en cuyas filas no milita.

Llega el turno del juicio. Se enfrenta usted a varios tipos patibularios y en camiseta. El jefe es un hombre del arroyo madrileño, criado en un orfanato. Un delincuente común con fama de ser muy peligroso. Se llama Felipe Sandoval y su vida está en sus manos. 









> Ficha del criminal Felipe _alias «*Doctor Muñiz*_


----------



## I. de A. (30 Nov 2019)

*El abrazo amigo entre José Antonio Primo de Rivera y el juez estrella que le condenó a muerte – Javier Castro-Villacañas / El Mundo*
El ‘Garzón’ de la República que condenó al líder de la Falange

JAVIER CASTRO-VILLACAÑAS
Jueves, 17 octubre 2019 – 16:47
La paradójica historia del hombre, juez estrella de la época, que sentenció a Primo de Rivera y pudo regresar a España desde el exilio en pleno franquismo. Murió en su cama







Eduardo Iglesias Portal (i), el amigo que sentenció a José Antonio, fotografiado a la derecha en el patio de la prisión de Alicante donde ingresó en marzo de 1936. LIBRO ‘IGLESIAS PORTAL, EL JUEZ QUE CONDENÓ A JOSÉ ANTONIO’
“Condenamos a José Antonio Primo de Rivera a la *pena *de *muerte *como autor de un delito de *rebelión *militar”. Eran las tres de la madrugada del 18 de noviembre de 1936, cuando el presidente del Tribunal Popular, Eduardo Iglesias Portal, pronunció el *veredicto *que sentenció a la *pena máxima* al que fuera *fundador *de Falange Española. Dos días después, en la madrugada del día 20, Primo de Rivera fue *fusilado *en la prisión de Alicante, patio nº 5 de la enfermería, en compañía de otros cuatro reclusos (dos falangistas y dos requetés de la localidad alicantina de Novelda).
Esta es la *historia *de Eduardo Iglesias Portal -nacido en Luarca (Asturias) en 1885 y fallecido en Aguilar de la Frontera (Córdoba) en1969-, que fue el magistrado que, a pesar de la *amistad *que les unía, condenó a muerte a José Antonio y que, después de leer su veredicto, aceptó el *abrazo *de su penado.
Juez de carrera desde 1908, llegó al Tribunal Supremo en 1932 de la mano de su paisano y correligionario, el radical socialista Álvaro de Albornoz (ministro entonces de Justicia). Fue el juez especial del *Tribunal Supremo* que instruyó la causa por el *asesinato *en julio de 1936 del diputado José Calvo Sotelo (jefe de la oposición al *Frente Popular *en el Parlamento); y, en 1936, fue presidente del Tribunal de la *Junta Depuradora* de la Administración de Justicia (órgano de represión del bando republicano durante la guerra). En 1937 actuó como presidente del *Tribunal *Central de *Espionaje *y Alta *Traición *en Barcelona (dirigió el juicio contra los líderes trotskistas del POUM). Tras su exilio en México, regresó a España en pleno franquismo, en el año 1959, después de ser *indultado *por Franco. Y 10 años después, murió en su casa, a los 84 años, en compañía de sus hijos y nietos.
“Era una *especie de juez Garzón *del Frente Popular. Un superjuez del bando republicano”, nos cuenta Honorio Feito, autor del libro_ Iglesias Portal, el juez que condenó a José Antonio (Actas Editorial, 303 páginas),_ que sale a la venta esta semana. “Me sigue resultando sorprendente, cómo, a pesar del tiempo transcurrido, ningún historiador se haya interesado por la figura de este *juez*, el más *mediático *de la II República”, nos señala el autor.
Una popularidad que queda constatada en su *investigación *donde se relata, con todo respaldo documental, su vida profesional y el caso más *notable *de su actividad como magistrado: el *proceso *y *condena *a muerte de José Antonio Primo de Rivera en Alicante, en noviembre de 1936.
“Tras el 18 de julio, al margen de las sacas y *asesinatos arbitrarios* que se cometieron, entre los mecanismos de depuración política utilizados por la II República, se crearon los Tribunales Populares. Estaban formados por tres magistrados afines al bando republicano y un *jurado *compuesto por 14 miembros designados por los *partidos *y los *sindicatos *del Frente Popular. Uno de ellos condenó a José Antonio y al frente de él, como juez especial designado por el Gobierno de Largo Caballero ya trasladado a Valencia, estaba Iglesias Portal”, nos señala el autor.
El *juicio *se desarrolló en dos jornadas (16 y 17 de noviembre de 1936), en *sesiones de mañana y tarde*. La última empezó a las cuatro de la tarde del día 17 y terminó a las tres de la madrugada del 18. Fue en ese momento *final *cuando se produjo la *escena paradójica del abrazo* entre el juez y su condenado a muerte. En el libro se reproduce la *carta *que las *hijas *de Iglesias Portal remitieron, con fecha 30 de enero de 1955, desde México -donde se encontraba su padre exiliado- a Miguel Primo de Rivera, entonces *embajador *de España en Londres. Miguel era *hermano *de José Antonio y condenado a *cadena perpetúa* por el mismo juez en el citado proceso.




Telegrama en el cual el Gobierno de Franco autoriza el regreso del del juez exiliado.LIBRO ‘iGLESIAS PORTAL, EL JUEZ QUE CONDENÓ A JOSÉ ANTONIO’
“Somos hijas del magistrado del Supremo Eduardo Iglesias Portal que, como vuestra excelencia bien sabe, por *desgraciadas *circunstancias estuvo presente y formó *parte *del Tribunal en el que fue juzgado vuestro *hermano *José Antonio q.e.p.d.
Si su excelencia estuvo presente en el juicio, *recordará *que, al terminarse y comunicar la *sentencia*, su hermano José Antonio subió al estrado y abrazó a nuestro padre y le dijo que sentía el *mal rato *que por su causa estaría pasando, pues no sé si sabrá que nuestro padre y él eran amigos”.
Según han informado los *descendientes *de Iglesias Portal a Honorio Feito, “existe la creencia de que la carta fue *redactada *por el propio magistrado”. Su *objetivo *era conseguir la *intermediación *del hermano de José Antonio para obtener el *indulto *de su padre y que éste pudiera regresar a España. Fue escrito y hecho, porque con fecha 18 de abril de 1955, con membrete de la Embajada española en Londres, en el 24 de Belgrave Square, una de las hijas de Iglesias Portal (Dolores) recibe la siguiente *misiva *también *reproducida *en el libro donde queda constancia de la existencia de una importante relación epistolar entre ambos:







Iglesias también instruyó la causa por el asesinato en julio de 1936 del diputado de Calvo Sotelo, jefe de la oposición al Frente Popular.LIBRO ‘IGLESIAS PORTAL, EL JUEZ QUE CONDENÓ A JOSÉ ANTONIO’.
_Srta. Loli Iglesias Arcos_
Avda. de Felipe II, 11, Madrid.
Distinguida señorita:
He recibido su carta del 11 de marzo, fechada en México, que siento no haber contestado antes debido al número de ocupaciones que pesan sobre mí, y al hacerlo hoy quiero reiterarle lo que en mi anterior de fecha 8 de febrero último le escribí manifestando, de forma inequívoca que, en lo que a mí se refiere, nada tengo que oponer para que su padre vuelva a España y que, al contrario, estoy dispuesto a procurar el que esto ocurra, ayudándoles a Vds, en todo aquello que se tenga por conveniente…
Me consta que en circunstancias normales y obrando según los dictados de su conciencia, el magistrado don Eduardo Iglesias Portal jamás hubiese sido directamente responsable de una sentencia dictada contra José Antonio, de quien no era enemigo. Don Eduardo Iglesias tuvo la mala fortuna de verse, como muchos otros en aquellos azarosos días, envuelto y participando con aparente responsabilidad en lo que de cualquier manera estaba decidido por los verdaderos enemigos de España.
Quiero que, si es preciso, sirva esta carta como declaración mía, haciendo constar que, por mi parte, nada tengo que oponer para que vuelva a su país, reintegrándose a la comunidad española, don Eduardo Iglesias Portal.
Aprovecho la oportunidad para reiterarse suyo afmo.
Firmado: el Duque de Primo de Rivera.
Habrá que *esperar *todavía un año más, para que, con fecha 27 de julio de 1956, el *Consejo *de ministros presidido por *Franco *conceda el indulto al magistrado Iglesias Portal. Sin embargo, éste no regresaría a España hasta el 12 de marzo de 1959, una vez el *Gobierno *autorizó su *entrada desde Francia *mediante el siguiente telegrama: “C3 Canfranc. Madrid 48564 41 1122 Director Gral. De Seguridad. Autorizada entrada en España con visado de regreso del exiliado político Eduardo Iglesias Portal nacido 24 de julio de 1885 en Luarca (Asturias) hijo de Ángel y Albina”.
Según Honorio Feito, “Iglesias Portal se retiró a su casa de Aguilar de la Frontera (Córdoba) donde se reunió con su mujer, Ana de Arcos Tiscar, y sus hijos María, Teresa, Eduardo y Dolores. *Falleció *el 19 de enero de 1969, viviendo esos últimos 10 años de su vida entre libros, *olivos*, nietos, amigos y viajes, sin que nadie interrumpiera su vida con leyes revisionistas, ni decretos que invocaran ningún tipo de venganza”.
Origen: ELMUNDO


----------



## I. de A. (30 Nov 2019)

*Iglesias Portal, el juez que condenó a José Antonio – Honorio Feito / El Correo de Madrid*

Escrito por *Honorio Feito* • 2019-09-25 05:30:00 • *5: 13 minutos*






El nombramiento de Eduardo Iglesias Portal (protagonista de mi último libro que lleva el mismo título que este artículo, editado por Actas, y que acaba de salir a la venta), en el proceso seguido contra José Antonio Primo de Rivera y otros, en la sala de Audiencias de la Prisión Provincial de Alicante en noviembre de 1936, como magistrado del Tribunal Supremo, fue una maniobra diseñada por los responsables republicanos para dar a la causa el sello de autenticidad que el proceso necesitaba. La designación de este magistrado obedeció al interés de los responsables de la Justicia de situar a un peón de máxima confianza en uno de los asuntos más desafiantes, y menos transparentes, de aquellos años. Cuando Iglesias Portal fue designado presidente del Tribunal Popular, en el proceso celebrado los días 16 y 17 de noviembre de 1936, era ya el juez estrella, y a diferencia de los otros dos magistrados, el instructor Federico Enjuto Ferrán, y el fiscal, Vidal Gil Tirado, Iglesias representaba el sosiego y la firmeza, no se dejaba envolver por las minucias del cargo y tenía su vida personal resuelta en lo económico y en lo material.


Se tiene por cierto que José Antonio estaba condenado desde antes de celebrarse la vista, y de que su sentencia vino dictada desde otras esferas políticas ajenas a las de la propia Administración de la Justicia, e incluso, al jurado popular reunido en aquella Prisión de Alicante. La crítica casi unánime de los responsables de la izquierda, por la ejecución de José Antonio, no fue más que una maniobra mediática también para esconder la responsabilidad de los líderes de los partidos más radicales del Frente Popular (a excepción de Largo Caballero, que presidía el Gobierno, y que no eludió compromiso alguno en la decisión de no conmutar la pena de muerte), quienes durante los meses previos, no movieron un dedo por resolver la irreversible situación en que se encontró el acusado. No hace falta recordar que José Antonio había sido detenido meses atrás y fue objeto de una cascada de acusaciones que le impidieron salir de prisión ni si quiera unas horas, hasta su traslado definitivo a Alicante, donde fue juzgado, condenado y ejecutado.

Por ello, considero que la participación de Iglesias Portal en aquel proceso no tuvo otro objetivo que el de dar transparencia a un acto que en realidad fue más un ensañamiento personal contra el fundador de Falange Española que la celebración de un juicio para depurar las responsabilidades políticas por su comportamiento. Y la competencia del magistrado, en el veredicto final, se diluyó entre las del resto de los jurados, algunos de cuyos miembros, que se dejaron entusiasmar por el discurso del procesado, tuvieron que rectificar sus preferencias ante la presión de sus partidos y sindicatos, según nos cuentan los historiadores. ¿Si, realmente, la opinión del magistrado no influyó en la decisión del jurado, qué papel le quedaba, entonces a Iglesias Portal?, sin duda la de firmar con su participación en aquella parodia un selo de veracidad ante la falta de transparencia y la gravedad del resultado.
La Ley de Jurados Populares establecía el número de 14 miembros, dirigidos por un profesional, a razón de dos por cada partido y sindicato pertenecientes al Frente Popular. Quedaba, pues, poco margen de defensa para cualquier procesado ideológicamente ajeno al propio Frente Popular. Es decir, el control político sobre la Justicia, que fue uno de los objetivos de los responsables del Frente Popular desde que se instauró el régimen republicano.
Uno de los pulsos más enconados que tuvieron lugar durante la Segunda República española fue, precisamente, el control del poder Judicial; sirva como ejemplo la reforma de la Administración de Justicia ordenada por Decreto del 15 de abril de 1931, al día siguiente de instaurarse el nuevo régimen político. Sin embargo, ha pasado prácticamente desapercibido el empeño con que los republicanos de uno y otro signo se emplearon en ello, y prácticamente, los historiadores de ese periodo apenas si se refieren al control que desde los distintos gobiernos trataron de ejercer los políticos de turno. El peligro lo vio el joven ministro Federico Salmón Amorín (Alicante 1900-Paracuellos del Jarama 1936), conocido por la _Ley Salmón_ contra el paro, ministro de Justicia por breves periodos en el Gobierno de Chapaprieta, que entendió la necesidad de “aflojar” la tensión política que atenazaba a la Justicia y procedió a recomponer las Salas del Tribunal Supremo, después de despolitizar los jurados mixtos establecidos en 1932 por Largo Caballero. La polémica decisión afectó a varios magistrados, entre ellos, a Iglesias Portal que sería destinado a la Sala Tercera, encargada de lo contencioso-administrativo. La reforma emprendida por Salmón Amorín no era un capricho, porque en aquellos años, muchos líderes socialistas estaban procesados por su participación en la Revolución de 1934, entre otros, el propio Largo Caballero. Pero los resultados electorales, con la manipulación incluida por parte del Frente Popular de los comicios celebrados en febrero de 1936, dieron al traste con la reforma de Federico Salmón, y los magistrados que así lo quisieron, volvieron a sus Salas de origen. Iglesias Portal, por supuesto, regresó a la Segunda.

Comprometido políticamente con el régimen republicano, amigo personal y protegido de Álvaro de Albornoz, Iglesias Portal era en 1936 un magistrado conocido por el gran público. Siendo titular del juzgado de Instrucción de la Izquierda, en Córdoba en 1924, se enfrentó al Directorio Militar por una cuestión aparentemente técnica, sobre si llevar el asesinato de los funcionarios de Correos, del tren Expreso de Andalucía, por la legislación ordinaria o por la militar, como proponía el Directorio; éste enfrentamiento, que duró unos quince días, fue más bien un posicionamiento político que técnico; más tarde, tras su ascenso al Tribunal Supremo, por designación de sus responsables sería nombrado juez especial para instruir el sumario por el golpe de Estado del general Sanjurjo, sobre los sucesos ocurridos en Madrid y Alcalá de Henares, mientras que para investigar lo ocurrido en Sevilla, el tercero de los escenarios donde tuvo efecto el golpe, fue nombrado el también magistrado del Tribunal Supremo Dimas Camarero.
Sin ánimo de buscar comparaciones, que no las hay, resulta también curioso cómo la designación de Iglesias Portal, horas más tarde de hacerse público el asesinato del líder de la minoría católica en el Congreso, José Calvo Sotelo, para hacerse cargo de la investigación, desplazó al juez titular del Juzgado número 3 de Primera Instancia, Ursicino Gómez Carbajo, cuya trayectoria, por otra parte, no era tampoco sospechosa en cuanto a su identificación con la Segunda República. Sin embargo, la presencia de Eduardo Iglesias en aquella investigación, en la que estaban implicados importantes miembros de los servicios de Seguridad del Estado, y de la famosa «Motorizada», que hacía también labores de guardaespaldas de Indalecio Prieto, vendría a validar el presunto interés de las autoridades por aclarar aquel crimen, cuyas pesquisas, al margen del robo del sumario a fuerza de fusil en el propio edificio del Tribunal Supremo, los acontecimientos de la Guerra Civil relegaron a un segundo plano, no resolviendo el régimen aquel crimen de Estado que habría exigido responsabilidades en las altas esferas políticas.

Aún reservarían las autoridades otra actuación estelar del magistrado Iglesias Portal en el juicio a que fueron sometidos los miembros de la cúpula del POUM (Partido Obrero de Unificación Marxista), detenidos tras los sucesos de mayo de 1937 en Barcelona y juzgados catorce meses más tarde. Esta vez, el magistrado ya era presidente del Tribunal de Alta Traición, Espionaje y Derrotismo y, en su favor, y siguiendo opiniones de algunos militantes del POUM, destaca la firmeza de su carácter, una vez más, contra la opinión de Juan Negrín, embaucado por los estalinistas en aquella frenética persecución al trotskismo que en España representaba el partido liderado por el desaparecido -desparecido por ellos, por los comunistas partidarios de Stalin- Andreu Nin.
Origen: Iglesias Portal, el juez que condenó a José Antonio. Por Honorio Feito | El Correo de Madrid


----------



## I. de A. (30 Nov 2019)

*La desconocida historia del juez que condenó a muerte a Primo de Rivera (y recibió un abrazo suyo) – David Barreira*







José Antonio Primo de Rivera y el magistrado Eduardo Iglesias Portal. BNE / Archivo familiar
*HISTORIA GUERRA CIVIL*
*Una biografía sobre el magistrado Eduardo Iglesias Portal rescata un “hecho insólito” que se registró tras ser sentenciado el fundador de Falange.*
22 octubre, 2019 18:40

David Barreira  @davidbr94
*Noticias relacionadas*
“Estáis salvados”. *José Antonio Primo de Rivera* se dirigió con esas palabras a su hermano Miguel y a su cuñada Margarita Larios nada más ser condenados a reclusión perpetua y a seis años y un día de prisión mayor respectivamente. El fundador de Falange, que actuaba en la vista como letrado defensor debido al permiso que había obtenido del Colegio de Abogados de Alicante, recibió un castigo mucho más definitivo: la *pena de muerte como autor de un delito de rebelión*. Momentos después, en un gesto ilógico, subió al estrado para abrazar al presidente del tribunal popular, *Eduardo Iglesias Portal*, encargado de leer la sentencia.
La escena, acontecida ya en la madrugada del 18 de noviembre de 1936 en la sala de audiencias de la Prisión Provincial de Alicante —Primo de Rivera sería fusilado en la mañana del día 20—, la cuenta el investigador *Honorio Feito Rodríguez* en su libro _Iglesias Portal, el juez que condenó a José Antonio_ (Editorial Actas), sobre la (desconocida) vida del magistrado del Tribunal Supremo, una de las figuras más mediáticas de la Segunda República y que jugó un papel destacado en los juicios por el golpe de Estado de Sanjurjo o el asesinato de Andreu Nin, líder del POUM, ya en plena *Guerra Civil*.



¿Pero cómo se explica este “hecho insólito” de que el líder de Falange abrazase al hombre que le acababa de condenar al paredón? ¿Acaso eran amigos? Si bien no se ahonda demasiado en la supuesta relación amistosa de ambos personajes, Feito Rodríguez enumera *una serie de procesos judiciales en los que ambos se vieron las caras*, empezando por el pronunciamiento militar fallido de 1932, en el que Iglesias Portal actuó como juez instructor y José Antonio fue arrestado por las sospechas sobre su posible implicación. Asimismo se enumeran otras actuaciones de 1936 en las que se juzgó al falangista por desacato y publicación clandestina.
El abrazo al magistrado está ausente de las principales biografías de Primo de Rivera, quien tras su ejecución se convertiría en el protomártir del bando sublevado, aunque nunca pareció llevarse especialmente bien con el futuro dictador —”si *Franco* intentase realizar una restauración o lograse llevarla a cabo, yo volvería a la cárcel”, le dijo a Jay Allen, periodista del _Chicago Daily Tribune_ y del _News Chronicle_, que fue el último en poder visitarlo en su celda el 3 de octubre—. El inverosímil hecho se rescata ahora citando un artículo publicado en 1968 en la revista _Teresa_ por el cineasta *José Luis Sáez de Heredia*, director de _Raza_.


El PP, a sólo 16 escaños del PSOE: el bloque de ‘derechas’ supera en dos al de ‘izquierdas’Íñigo ZuletEl auge de Pablo Casado, con un Vox que consolida sus apoyos, a pesar de un Ciudadanos en horas bajas, claves del adelanto de la derecha.












Orden de ejecución de José Antonio.
El primo de José Antonio incluye en ese texto los extractos de una carta fechada en enero de 1955 y firmada por las hijas de Iglesias Portal que estaba dirigida a Miguel Primo de Rivera, por entonces embajador de España en Reino Unido, en la que dicen: “Si su excelencia estuvo presente en el juicio, recordará que, al terminarse y comunicarle la sentencia, *su hermano subió al estrado y abrazó a nuestro padre* y le dijo que sentía el mal rato que por su causa estaba pasando, pues no sé si sabrá que mi padre y él eran buenos amigos”. El juez seguía con vida en ese momento, en México, donde estaría exiliado casi veinte años; y Feito Rodríguez escribe: “Entre los descendientes de Iglesias Portal *existe la creencia de que la carta fue redactada por el propio magistrado*“.
Y pudo regresar a España gracias, en parte, a la mediación de Miguel Primo de Rivera. En otra misiva dirigida a Loli Iglesias, una de las hijas del juez, asegura que “me consta que en circunstancias normales y obrando según los dictados de su conciencia, el magistrado don Eduardo Iglesias Portal jamás hubiese sido directamente responsable de una sentencia dictada contra José Antonio, *de quien no era enemigo*“. La tercera persona de la familia del líder falangista presente en el juicio de 1936, Margarita Larios, nunca llegó a mencionar el abrazo, aunque sí que su cuñado y el juez compartieron una conversación de varios minutos.
*Procesos clave*
El juicio al fundador de Falange es el principal _highlight_ de la carrera de Eduardo Iglesias Portal, y eso que en su currículum se amontonan los eventos más trascendentes de los años 30. Nacido en Luarca (Asturias) en 1884 y doctorado en Derecho en 1906, arrancó su carrera con una sucesión de nombramientos por los juzgados de la zona. “La segunda etapa, que consideramos iniciada con los sucesos de 1924 [los asesinatos de dos funcionarios del tren correo de Andalucía], mantiene también una intensidad, especialmente por su *compromiso político con la Segunda República*, siendo parte activa en algunos de los casos más sobresalientes del difícil y convulso periódico histórico que fue el régimen republicano nacido en 1931“, relata su biógrafo.







Iglesias Portal, en su última etapa de exilio en México. Archivo familiar
Iglesias Portela, protegido de Álvaro de Albornoz, ministro de Justicia, aterrizaría en el Tribunal Supremo en 1931, muy poco tiempo antes de ser nombrado juez especial para instruir el sumario por el golpe de Sanjurjo en relación a los sucesos ocurridos en Madrid y Alcalá de Henares. Después fue designado para hacerse cargo de la investigación del asesinato de *José Calvo Sotelo*, líder de la derecha monárquica, aunque la resolución del caso se vio alterada por la sublevación militar del 17-18 de julio.
Las autoridades republicanas le reservarían otro proceso estrella a Iglesias Portal —como presidente del Tribunal Central de Espionaje y Alta Traición en Barcelona se encargó del juicio contra la cúpula del Partido Obrero de Unificación Marxista (POUM) por los sucesos de mayo de 1937— antes de exiliarse a México. El 27 de julio de 1956, el Consejo de Ministros presidido por Franco le brindó el *indulto para regresar a España*, aunque no lo haría hasta el 12 de marzo de 1959. Pasaría los últimos años de su vida, hasta su muerte a principios de 1969, en su casa familiar de Aguilar de la Frontera, entregado a la lectura y al cultivo de viñas y olivares; quien sabe si recordando ese abrazo con su “amigo” José Antonio
Origen: La desconocida historia del juez que condenó a muerte a Primo de Rivera (y recibió un abrazo suyo)


----------



## I. de A. (30 Nov 2019)

*El debate sobre la Guerra Civil lo tiene ganado la derecha, si quiere – Navarra Confidencial*
*Redacción 28 octubre 2019 *





¿Por qué estamos hablando de la Guerra Civil y de Franco? Es sencillo, estamos en campaña electoral. Como casi siempre, por otro lado. Sin embargo, hay una serie de reglas de oro en toda campaña electoral que los estrategas políticos conocen perfectamente. Así, por ejemplo, cada uno sabe que hay una serie de temas en los que tiene respaldo mayoritario y otros en los que no. Todos los estrategas de campaña tienen una lista con los temas que les favorecen y los temas que les perjudican. *El éxito de una campaña electoral consiste en que los temas de los que se habla se encuentren la mayor parte posible del tiempo en la lista de temas que le favorecen a uno.*
X
En estos momentos hay dos temas de los que se está hablando en campaña: Franco y Cataluña. En realidad, activar a Franco ha sido una decisión del PSOE para evitar que el tema único de la campaña fuera Cataluña. El PSOE obviamente sabe que mientras se hable de Cataluña y las teles se llenen de indepes quemando las calles y lanzando piedras a la policía eso perjudica al PSOE y favorece al centro derecha, que reclama una postura más firme contra la violencia nacionalista y que no espera pactar el día después de las elecciones con el nacionalismo. Por el contrario, el PSOE sabe que mientras se hable de Franco es la derecha la que pierde votos, o al menos tiene que moverse en un terreno que no lo favorece en absoluto. Por eso hablamos de Franco.
X
*La memoria histórica, un territorio en el que la izquierda se mueve a sus anchas*
Una vez determinado que hablamos de Franco porque estamos en campaña, porque Franco está en la lista de temas que favorecen al PSOE, y porque hablar de Franco distrae algo de atención al problema presente, grave y real de Cataluña, la pregunta quizá sería por qué la izquierda se encuentra tan cómoda hablando de Franco, de la Guerra Civil y de la “memoria histórica”. En realidad el esquema del éxito izquierdista en este terreno es muy sencillo: hay que identificar totalmente al centro-derecha actual con el régimen fascista, genocida, torturador y cunetero de Franco. *El día de las elecciones los españoles deben sentir que al votar están eligiendo entre los nazis y la buena gente de la izquierda.* ¿Y cómo es posible que esto haya llegado a ser así? Pues por una sóla razón y es que la derecha lleva 40 años en los que ha renunciado completa y absolutamente a cuestionar en lo más mínimo el relato de la Guerra Civil que hace la izquierda. La derecha, sin embargo, podría demoler con facilidad todo el discurso de la izquierda sobre la memoria histórica, y existen dos buenos motivos para ello.
x
*La derecha no tiene nada que perder en el debate*
Todo el mundo conoce ya las atrocidades de la derecha, lo malo que fue Franco, las cosas horribles que se hicieron, las personas que quedaron en las cunetas. Todo eso ya está por tanto descontado del debate e incluido en el precio. La gente lo sabe. No se empeora la imagen que ya se tiene de la derecha por volver a decirlo. A nadie se le dice nada nuevo. Esto puede parecer malo pero en el fondo es una ventaja. La derecha no tiene ya nada que perder en el debate. Son las atrocidades de la izquierda las que la gente no conoce. La información sobre el terror rojo y el discurso antidemocrático de la izquierda sí sería una información nueva para mucha gente. Una información que podría cambiar su percepción del pasado y hasta su voto.
x
*La izquierda no resiste su propia hemeroteca*
El día en que un líder de la derecha, en un debate con 3 millones de espectadores, cuando aparezca el tema de la memoria histórica saque un papel y empiece a citar lo que decían los líderes de la izquierda entre 1933 y 1936, se acabó el interés de los estrategas del PSOE por darle tantas vueltas a la memoria histórica. Ya sean los discursos del líder comunista *José Díaz*, ya sean los discursos de los socialistas *Largo Caballero* o *Indalecio Prieto*, es imposible no darse cuenta para cualquiera que los lea que *no eran demócratas*. La derecha solo tienen una forma de perder la batalla y es no darla, pero por suerte para la izquierda es justo lo que ha estado haciendo la derecha durante años. ¿Qué pasaría el día en que la derecha decidiera contar a los españoles lo que decían y hacían el PSOE y el PCE no ya en la guerra sino antes incluso de la guerra? Ese día se acabó la memoria histórica. La derecha tiene además la ventaja de que aquella derecha de los años 30 ya no existe, aquellos partidos y aquellas siglas han desaparecido, han evolucionado, se han reconvertido. La derecha actual es otra derecha que rechaza cualquier dictadura y cualquier crimen. La izquierda, sin embargo, como ha dominado el relato puede permitirse el lujo de no haber tenido que haber afrontado un proceso de autocrítica, evolución, condena ni reconversión. Por eso mismo las atrocidades que decían los líderes del PSOE serían letales puesto que el PSOE ni siquiera ha cambiado de siglas. Ellos no es que sean los herederos de aquellos antidemócratas, es que son el mismo partido.
x






























X




















(Sin valorar todavía)
*Comentar*

Tiene que estar registrado para publicar un comentario.
Origen: El debate sobre la Guerra Civil lo tiene ganado la derecha, si quiere – Navarra Confidencial


----------



## I. de A. (30 Nov 2019)

*(El saqueo del banco de España) El “Decreto de Negrin” – Por Honorio Feito 





El “Decreto”. Por Honorio Feito*
Escrito por *Honorio Feito* • 2019-01-04 05:30:00 • *3: 45 minutos*







La misma sagacidad que Pedro Sánchez, y su cuadrilla al frente de los ministerios de lo que se viene llamando Gobierno de España, aplica en gestionar la exhumación del cadáver de Francisco Franco, Caudillo de España, ex jefe del Estado durante casi cuatro décadas, debería haberla mostrado, por ejemplo, para reunir a Las Cortes en un pleno extraordinario y dar cuenta de la gestión de los fondos expoliados del Banco de España que su partido, y sus camaradas y colegas de la Segunda República, con el doctor Juan Negrín a la cabeza, y con el visto bueno del ácido Manuel Azaña, presidente de la Segunda República, que firmó el decreto del 13 de septiembre de 1936, efectuaron al comienzo de la guerra civil. Negrín, ministro de Hacienda del gobierno de Largo Caballero, tuvo muy claro desde el comienzo de la guerra civil del fabuloso tesoro que guardaban las cámaras acorazadas del Banco de España, y la importancia que tenía el control y el manejo de aquellos fondos, valorados en 15 mil millones de euros actuales.
El decreto, que nació con la condición de “reservado”, contaba con dos artículos, el primero de los cuales, facultaba al ministro de Hacienda, Juan Negrín, a disponer a su antojo de aquel tesoro: _Para que en el momento que lo considere ordene el transporte, con las mayores garantías, al lugar que estime de más seguridad, de las existencias que en oro, plata y billetes hubiera en aquel momento en el establecimiento central del Banco de España”._ A tenor de cómo se desarrollaron los hechos, está claro que Negrín, salvo alguna distracción, que la hubo, tenía como lugar preferido con las mayores garantías de seguridad la capital de la Unión Soviética, Moscú. Y parece claro, porque no creo que sea una coincidencia, que la llegada a España del camarada Orlov tenía como objetivo verificar que aquellas diez mil cajas salían de su lugar de origen, el Banco de España en Madrid, con destino al puerto de Odesa, donde posteriormente serían trasladadas a Moscú. Porque Orlov apenas pisar suelo español viajó a Madrid e inmediatamente a Cartagena, donde se ocupó de controlar el embarque de las diez mil cajas que contenían el tesoro. Digo que hubo distracciones porque no parece que cuadren las cifras: de las diez mil cajas, siete mil ochocientas llegaron a Rusia, dos mil fueron con destino a París y otras doscientas “se perdieron”, según cuentan historiadores que han estudiado esta etapa.
El segundo artículo del decreto decía textualmente: _El Gobierno dará cuenta en su día a las Cortes de este decreto_. Los españoles llevan esperando ochenta y dos años a que algún miembro del Partido Socialista explique, en un pleno extraordinario, dónde fue a parar ese tesoro y qué tipo de gastos justifica la tremenda inversión, porque el Banco de España contenía el cuarto tesoro más importante del mundo. Y no deja de resultar curioso cómo, poco después del expolio, los capitostes soviéticos anunciaban el aumento de reservas de Moscú, aunque atribuían ese incremento a las excelencias del régimen marxista.
Pero hay más. A finales de 1938, el embajador español en París, el socialista Marcelino Pascua, intensificó sus contactos con las autoridades francesas por orden de Juan Negrín, ya entonces presidente del Gobierno de la Segunda República, para lograr que un convoy de varios camiones que salió cargado desde Madrid, con destino a Francia, gozara del tratamiento de valija diplomática a su paso por el puesto fronterizo de Le Perthus, lo que consiguió. Los camiones fueron cargados con documentos procedentes de archivos personales de mandatarios del régimen republicano, archivos personales y el tesoro procedente de la Caja General de Reparaciones, lo que pronto sería conocido como el tesoro del _Vita._ La Caja de Reparaciones fue un organismo creado el 23 de septiembre de 1936, poco después de comenzar la guerra civil, por el propio Juan Negrín, con el propósito de recoger bienes expropiados para contrarrestar los gastos que la guerra ocasionaba en el bando republicano. Expolios, requisas, incautaciones de bienes inmuebles, dedicados a atender las necesidades del ejército republicano en este caso, muebles, obras de arte, joyas, dinero efectivo y divisas… todo bajo el control de un miembro del sindicato socialista UGT, Amaro Del Rosal, que, ya en el exilio, alzó la voz contra su jefe y criticó las órdenes recibidas. Según los propios cálculos de Del Rosal, el valor del cargamento rondaba los 4800 millones de dólares actuales; Negrín habló de 650 millones de dólares actuales, y el periodista e historiador Juan Ernesto Pflüger calcula que la equivalencia sería semejante a una anualidad de los presupuestos del Estado del año 1934 ¡casi nada!
Sería aconsejable que Pedro Sánchez, entre vuelo y vuelo al parecer a precio de chárter con que distrae su mandato, y entre decreto y decreto con que trata de paliar la falta de diputados de su grupo parlamentario, justificara a las españolas y a los españoles lo ocurrido con tanto dinero, tanto tesoro, tanta joya. Del cargamento del _Vita_, por ejemplo, sabemos que las cajas terminaron en Méjico, con la intervención del entonces presidente Lázaro Cárdenas y la manipulación del experto (en manipulaciones) _don Inda_ (Indalecio Prieto), que le ganó la mano al propio Negrín, aunque las cuentas auditadas por la propia República en el exilio nunca aclararon mucho, ya que los auditores (el que fuera subsecretario de Hacienda, Gabriel Bonilla; el miembro del Cuerpo de Intendencia de la Armada, Virgilio Botella, y el magistrado del Tribunal Supremo, Iglesias Portal), denunciaron que no se disponía de un inventario previo ni de un libro mayor, y no había contrapartidas contables, sino asientos sobre donaciones y ayudas sin más.
Origen: El “Decreto”. Por Honorio Feito | El Correo de Madrid


----------



## I. de A. (30 Nov 2019)

*1936: El PSOE expolia del Museo Arqueológico Nacional
El expolio del Museo Arqueológico Nacional*



Una de las ventajas de escribir un blog y no vivir de ello es que se pueden decir cosas que a muchos no gustan oír sin estar atado a las directrices de una línea editorial. Esas editoriales hacen que algunos de los sucesos más oscuros de nuestra historia reciente no son conocidos por la inmensa mayoría de los ciudadanos, y no porque no estén adecuadamente documentados, sino porque hay intereses políticos por parte de ciertas instituciones para que no se les dé publicidad. Por ejemplo, está mal visto todo lo que no sea decir que los (supuestamente) leales al Gobierno de la Segunda República durante la Guerra Civil eran unos santos varones, y a todo aquel que ose argumentar lo contrario se le tacha de franquista, fascista y no sé cuántas cosas más. Pero como los lectores del blog ya me conocen seguro que ninguno cae en el insulto fácil.
*Uno de esos sucesos menos conocidos es el expolio de las monedas de oro de Museo Arqueológico Nacional (MAN) que se llevó a cabo por los gobernantes de la Segunda República durante la Guerra Civil Española*. Yo me considero una persona bastante interesada por nuestro Patrimonio Histórico, y aún así no había oído hablar de semejante robo hasta hace unos meses, cuando se estuvo comentando en el blog. Luego vi que lo citaba *Alberto J. Canto García* en un artículo de Panorama Numismático y me puse en contacto con él para ver si me podía pasar más bibliografía al respecto. Me recomendó el artículo de *Martín Almagro-Gorbea* «El expolio de las monedas de oro del Museo Arqueológico Nacional en la II República Española» (publicado en Boletín de la Real Academia de la Historia CCV,1, 2008: 1-72) que me hizo llegar el propio autor por intermediación de Canto García. En el texto no citaré este artículo, pero supone mi principal fuente bibliográfica para escribir la entrada; recomiendo su lectura a cualquiera que quiera profundizar un poco más sobre este tema. *Desde ya muchísimas gracias a los dos*.





Como todos sabéis, el 18 de julio de 1936 parte del ejército español se levantó en armas contra el Gobierno de la Segunda República. El golpe de estado falló, pero inició una Guerra Civil que, sin duda, es el episodio más triste de la historia reciente de España. En los días posteriores al pronunciamento la situación era absolutamente caótica en España y los asaltos estaban a la orden del día. Grupos de milicianos (todavía idealizados por algunos) se autodenominaron ley en sus repectivos pueblos y muchas veces ejercían un abuso de poder: *bastaba una mera sospecha para entrar en casa de cualquiera, fusilarlo y apropiarse de todos sus bienes; en el caso de las iglesias, ni siquiera hacía falta sospechar nada para sustraer todo lo que hubiese dentro de valor y prender fuego al resto*. En un país en el que la envidia ha sido siempre su principal pecado, nos podemos imaginar lo que esto suponía. Intentando controlar semejantes barbaridades, el Gobierno de la Segunda República constituyo la Junta de incautación de Obras de Arte, como una manera de centralizar estas actividades, ponerlas bajo el control del Gobierno y que no quedasen a la merced del abuso de poder de unos milicianos que en muchos casos no sabían ni leer. A la postre, *esto fue como pasar de los chorizos de barrio al crimen organizado*.
Al empezar la Guerra Civil,* el MAN contenía más de 160.00 monedas y 15.000 medallas*, lo que suponía una de las principales colecciones numismáticas del mundo. De esta colección el máximo responsable era *Felipe Mateu i Llopis*, un joven doctor valenciano más interesado en los temas históricos y bibliotecarios que en las cuestiones políticas y militares. Viendo que el panorama se ponía cada vez más oscuro, durante ese verano* los Funcionarios Facultativos del Museo fueron escondiendo algunas de las monedas más importantes del monetario* en las arcas que había en la planta baja para que, si se producía un saqueo, al menos ésas se salvasen. Allí metieron los oros de los Reyes Católicos y el medieval, incluyendo la dobla de Pedro I.





Cuando la Guerra se estabilizó y el frente rebelde se acercaba más y más a Madrid, las milicias y la Guardia Nacional Republicana tomaron el poder en el MAN, *detuvieron a todos sus funcionarios a finales de septiembre e incluso a alguno le fusilaron*. Los objetos se embalaron y se apilaron para evitar que los alcanzasen las bombas y el museo se cerró.
La tarde del *4 de noviembre de 1936* apareció en el MAN un alto funcionarios del Ministerio de Instrucción Pública, Wenceslao Roces, junto con un Representante de la Junta de Incautación de Obras de Arte y varios milicianos armados. Desde allí llamaron a Felipe Mateu y al director del MAN y su orden era muy clara: *requisar todos los tesoros de valor, y en especial las monedas de oro, que hubiese en el MAN para que pasasen a estar bajo el control de Ministerio de Instrucción Pública*. Los responsables del museo eran consciente de que aquello era un expolio en toda regla y que con la excusa de proteger las monedas y que «no caigan en manos de los fascistas», las piezas que llevasen no iban a volver nunca a la colección.
*Felipe Mateu fue forzado a desarrollar tan penosa labor y lo hizo lo más lentamente que pudo con la intención de ganar tiempo*. Primero empezó buscando allá donde no había piezas de oro. Luego se fue a por las onzas españolas (que son grandes pero corrientes) y hacía pasar piezas de plata por ejemplares de oro y al revés aprovechando la poca luz que había por la noche. También tuvo que entregar los áureos romanos, los oros bizantinos, luego las monedas griegas… siempre *intentando despistar algunas piezas aunque bien sabía que con ello se jugaba la vida*. Mateu no hacía más que insistir que se anotase el peso y los ejemplares que se llevaban, pero con la escusa de que no había tiempo,* lo único que se hizo fue volcar las bandejas de monedas en los gorros de los milicianos y hacer un cómputo global*.





Como ya era muy tarde, dejaron la tarea y durmieron en el museo. La penosa tarea continuó al día siguiente y Mateu seguía con su estrategia de intentar despistar algunas monedas y, en otros casos, convencerles de que su valor intrínseco era mínimo. Así consiguió que los florines aragoneses y las monedas visigodas no se las llevasen. Pero en el Ministerio no entendía de trascendencia histórica y esa misma tarde volvieron a por las monedas visigodas, volcándolas de nuevo en gorros a pesar de que Mateu insistía de que muchas estaban partidas y los trozos se mezclarían. *Que a un numismático amante de la historia le obliguen a participar en semejante barbarie es como si a una madre le obligan a fusilar a sus hijos*.
La siguiente imagen es un extracto del acta de entrega, donde se indican los objetos que se llevaron. Como podéis ver, poco les importaba si los áureos eran de Nerón o de Trajano.






El Ministerio cerró las cajas, las precintó y se las llevó primero a Valencia y después a Cataluña, según se iba moviendo el Gobierno cuando el frente rebelde avanzaba. *En Valencia se unieron con otros tesoros que el Gobierno de la Segunda República había robado a otros museos y a particulares, puesto que la política de saqueo por parte de ese gobierno no fueron hechos puntuales*.
Para que os hagáis una idea de semejantes saqueos, basta con decir que el 23 de marzo de 1938 Francisco Méndez Aspe, Ministro de Hacienda, ordenaba la «nacionalización» de todas los bienes materiales en bancos privados, cajas y montes de piedad, con la finalidad de «salvaguardar los intereses de los titulares» y «garantizar en todo momento el contenido de las cajas». Eso se tradujo en que* se abrieron las cajas fuertes de todas las entidades con sopletes y sin ni siquiera registrar qué es lo que había en cada una. ¿Para qué, si no pensaban devolerlo?* Que nadie se crea que en esas cajas estaban las posesiones de poderosos magnates, sino que había alfileres, alhajas, relojes viejos, arras de boda… las pocas pertenencias de mínimo valor material que pudieran tener las personas humildes en una época tan penosa, y eran sus propios gobernantes los que se lo estaban robando.
Pero lo peor es que *esos bienes no harían ningún bien al pueblo, sino que desde 1938, y sabiendo que la Guerra ya estaba perdida, altos cargos del Gobierno se dedicaron a sacar todo lo que pudieron a Francia*. El propio Negrín (Presidente del Gobierno) reconocía en una carta del 23 de junio de 1939 que después ha sido publicada que él estaba compinchado con Méndez Aspe «conforme a un plan minuciosamente estudiado y preparado desde hacía mucho tiempo». Ese plan consistía en «asegurar en países […] todos los medios utilizables para remediar, en lo posible, el infortunio de nuestros compatriotas en la inmigración». Enorgulleciéndose de que «con cautela y rapidez, sin precipitaciones ni atolondramientos, se ha podido salvar lo que se ha salvado, resguardado por una posición jurídica lo más sólida dentro de lo viable». Y concluyendo con: «*Nunca se ha visto que un gobierno o su residuo, después de una derrota, facilite a sus partidarios, como lo hacemos, medios y ayuda que ningún estado otorga a sus ciudadanos*«.





Es decir, que había una mafia gobernando los últimos años de la Segunda República cuyo objetivo no era otro que sacar provecho personal de la situación y sacar de España tanto patrimonio como pudieran. Se llegó a tal punto de corrupción que Azaña cuenta cómo *Méndez Aspe intentó en febrero de 1939 crear una sociedad anónima para poner todos los bienes del Estado español en el extranjero a su nombre*. Esto, en román paladino, significaría crear una cuenta en Suiza en la que colocar todo lo que esa mafia hubiera sacado del país, entre lo que se encontraba toda la colección del Museo del Prado. Por eso, *Azaña consideraba la actución del PSOE* (al que pertenecían Negrín y Méndez Aspe) *como «una política tabernaria, incompetente, de amigachos, de codicia y de botín, sin ninguna idea alta»*.
Esta mafia se llevó el tesoro del MAN junto con el resto de bienes expoliados a París, y allí estaba los primeros días de febrero de 1939. *En total, el tesoro ocupaba más de 100 maletas, muchas de las cuales no tenían más que baratijas, pero nada se sabe a ciencia cierta. Aún así, se estima en unos 138,4 kilos de oro los que se llevaron*. La idea de estos señores era llevárselo a Méjico directamente, pero tuvieron que sacarlo a toda prisa de Francia antes de que este país reconociese el gobierno de Franco, porque a partir de ese momento las autoridades francesas lo interceptarían para devolvérselo a España. Así que de París lo sacaron en barcazas hasta Rouen y de allí lo embarcaron hasta el puerto inglés de Southampton, donde les esperaba el yate de lujo Vita.
El Vita llegó a Veracruz el 1 de abril y de allí se llevó el tesoro a Ciudad de Méjico, donde* pasó a estar al cargo de Indalecio Prieto*, otro peso muy pesado en el PSOE que vivió estupendamente el resto de su vida en Méjico gracias a ese tesoro. A partir de ahí nada se sabe porque ha imperado la ley del silencio:* ninguno de estos señores ha dicho absolutamente nada sobre qué hicieron con el tesoro del Vita; se han llevado el secreto a la tumba*. Se dice que la mayor parte de las piezas de oro se fundieron aunque también se cree que algunas piezas numismáticas se vendieron en el mercado. Incluso hay quien apunta que la Hispanic Society of America se hizo con algunas.
*Hoy en día a esta gentuza, lejos de considerárseles saboteadores, ladrones y expoliadores, se les está maquillando el nombre*. No vale decir que eran tiempos de guerra: es un acto de sabotaje al Patrimonio de España y a ciudadanos humildes para su propio beneficio personal, abusando de su autoridad y de manera premeditada. Esto es algo que no se hizo en el bando rebelde ni tampoco en las revoluciones comunistas más salvajes (la Revolución Bolchevique, la Revolución Cultural de Mao…). Y hoy es el día en el que uno de los grandes partidos políticos de España, a la vez que pide que se investiguen los crímenes del franquismo, ponen medallas a Negrín y lo vuelven a reconocer como miembro del partido de forma honorífica. Si esto lo hubiese hecho Gila me hubiera reído, pero siendo Alfonso Guerra no le veo la gracia.





La primera foto es el aspecto del MAN en los año 30 (fuente). Los demás son trémises visigodos sacados de la próxima subasta de Áureo a nombre de Gundemaro, Suinthila, Chindasvinto y Egica. Podría haber puesto los retratos de los políticos citados, pero sólo Azaña lo merece.
Origen: El expolio del Museo Arqueológico Nacional – Blog Numismatico


----------



## Incorrezto (30 Nov 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> -Sin un carnet sindical, o de un partido izquierdista, usted es hombre muerto.
> 
> -Si va ud. bien vestido, es también hombre muerto.



seguro? eso es la inmensa mayoría de los hombres en edad militar que quedaron en territorio leal.


----------



## I. de A. (30 Nov 2019)

*El salvamento de las obras del Prado*
*Durante la guerra, las obras del Museo del Prado y de otros muchos museos y colecciones particulares fueron trasladadas por las autoridades del Frente Popular a Valencia, en larga y arriesgada peregrinación, y de allí a Cataluña, donde quedaron almacenadas para ser luego sacadas a Francia en condiciones tales que llevaron a Azaña al borde de la desesperación. *
Pío Moa
2002-09-23
0

Compartir0
Flipear
Tuitear
No obstante, el “salvamento” de ese tesoro artístico aparece en muchos libros de historia como una gloria auténtica del Frente Popular. A través de José Renau, y por otras vías, las autoridades izquierdistas justificaron tal salvamento arguyendo que los bombardeos enemigos sobre Madrid “ponían en gravísimo peligro el patrimonio artístico español”, pues, como aseguraba Osorio y Gallardo, “ese y otros tesoros son bombardeados con predilección por los aviones fascistas”; además, el frío invierno de 1936 empeoró hasta límites peligrosos las condiciones ambientales de los museos; y, por fin, en Madrid no había sitio adecuado para preservar las obras de arte.

Las dos primeras razones se contradicen, pues si había tal peligro de bombardeo, las condiciones ambientales carecían de importancia, y si el peligro real eran éstas, entonces el del bombardeo debía ser escaso. Además, la segunda es obviamente falsa. En su larga existencia, los museos habían conocido inviernos sin duda más duros.

También es falsa la tercera razón. Según Sánchez Cantón, subdirector del museo del Prado por entonces, los sótanos del museo ofrecían refugio suficiente. Además estaba la cámara acorazada del Banco de España. Las autoridades izquierdistas afirmaron haber guardado allí unos cuadros, cuyo deterioro por la humedad les disuadió de utilizarla. Pero aquellas pinturas no estuvieron en la cámara, sino en otras dependencias del Banco, y* Madariaga es tajante al respecto: “El cacareado salvamento de los cuadros del Prado, lejos de ser tal salvamento, fue uno de los mayores crímenes que contra la cultura española se han cometido jamás. Madrid poseía, quizá entonces, precisamente la mejor cámara subterránea del mundo para la protección de tesoros artísticos, recién terminada con arreglo a la técnica más moderna, a treinta metros de profundidad bajo el Banco de España. A los técnicos ingleses que visitaron España entonces se les enseñó un par de cuadros del Greco enmohecidos por la humedad para hacerles creer que esta cámara no era suficiente. A la sazón presidente de la Oficina Internacional de Museos de la Sociedad de Naciones, pude estudiar documentación suficiente para asegurar aquí que los cuadros del Museo del Prado no debieron haber salido nunca de Madrid, y que no hubieran salido de no haber predominado en el Gobierno de entonces la pasión política más miserable sobre el respeto a la cultura y al arte”.*

Queda el riesgo de bombardeos. El investigador Álvarez Lopera explica en una monografía sobre el tema: “¿Fueron atacados el Prado y el edificio de la Biblioteca Nacional directa y deliberadamente o cayeron bombas sobre ellos por error? Quizá el escaso número de bombas caídas sobre ambos, y consecuentemente la poca entidad de los daños, haya sembrado el escepticismo ante las afirmaciones republicanas. Pero recuérdese el tipo de estrategia empleada en esos momentos sobre el cielo de Madrid. Era el terror. Se atacaban preferentemente hospitales, asilos, los barrios más poblados. Se pretendía, dice Thomas, ver la reacción de una población civil ante un intento cuidadosamente planeado de prender fuego a la ciudad, barrio por barrio ¿En virtud de qué principios éticos o culturales se puede entonces esperar que los aviones nazis y fascistas hicieran una excepción con las pinturas y con las estatuas?” Y acompaña cifras: “Sólo los bombardeos nocturnos de los días 8 y 9 (de noviembre del 36) produjeron 350 víctimas. Ahora se hicieron diarios. El 16, una incursión que costó 250 muertos y 600 heridos iniciaba la matanza metódica de la población civil. Fue, dice Delaprée, un trabajo bien hecho, una siembra copiosa y cuidadosamente dosificada por todos los barrios del centro. Ese mismo día comenzaba el martirio de los monumentos y museos”.

Afortunadamente se conserva en el Archivo Histórico Militar la estadística confeccionada por los responsables izquierdistas, no destinada a la propaganda, según la cual en todo el mes de noviembre los muertos por bombardeos en Madrid fueron 312, y las casas dañadas 486. Nada que ver con los impresionismos propagandísticos citados. Hubo, en efecto, un ensayo de “bombardeo de desmoralización”, pero de escasa envergadura, como indican los datos. Ello aparte, la aviación soviética se mostró por entonces superior técnicamente a la enemiga, impidiendo a ésta el necesario dominio del aire. Sin olvidar que ese tipo de ataques a la población civil los habían iniciado los llamados “republicanos”.

En ese contexto salta a la vista que las escasas bombas caídas sobre edificios culturales, y contra lo que pretendía Osorio, obedecieron a errores de puntería. La excepción fue el palacio de Liria, bombardeado probablemente por creer que albergaba algún organismo político o militar izquierdista. Decenas de palacios y edificios históricos y culturales habían sido incautados por los partidos y sindicatos para sede de sus actividades.

Está perfectamente claro que la causa de la evacuación del tesoro artístico no estuvo en el peligro de bombardeos, como corrobora otro hecho decisivo: el propio museo del Prado siguió sirviendo, durante la guerra, de almacén de objetos artísticos requisados, hasta el número de 20.000, como reconoce Álvarez Lopera, muchos de los cuales siguieron siendo trasladados desde allí a Valencia. ¿Cuál fue, pues, la verdadera razón?

Eso merece un estudio aparte.


----------



## I. de A. (30 Nov 2019)

*Guerra Civil: Desvelan la olvidada represión de la II República: «No es un mito, se asesinó a 7.000 religiosos» – Manuel P. Villatoro*
El historiador Fernando del Rey analiza en su nuevo y documentado ensayo la violencia que se generó en la retaguardia republicana

La represión republicana contra la Iglesia española


Milicianos anarquistas posan junto a un esqueleto tras haber saqueado las tumbas del cementerio del Convento de la Concepción en agosto de 1936 – ABC*El historiador Fernando del Rey analiza en su nuevo y documentado ensayo la violencia que se generó en la retaguardia republicana*




Manuel P. VillatoroSEGUIR
Actualizado:16/10/2019 
España vive todavía una época de azules y rojos en la que los grises no tienen cabida. Buscar la anhelada objetividad en un período tan reciente (y estudiado) como la Guerra Civil parece una tarea imposible. En primer lugar, porque estamos obsesionados con colgar carteles simplistas que definan (en una palabra) a los profesionales de la investigación. *Fernando del Rey*, catedrático de Historia del Pensamiento y de los Movimientos Sociales y Políticos en la Universidad Complutense, quiere huir de este maniqueísmo barato. «No tomo partido ni de un bando ni de otro, solo quiero entender qué les pasó a todos durante el enfrentamiento», explica. En un momento de tensión política agitado más, si cabe, por la exhumación de Francisco Franco, este experto incide en que no le gusta hablar de muertos de uno y otro bando; para él todos ellos fueron víctimas del momento histórico que atravesó el país entre 1936 y 1939.
Su última obra ( «Retaguardia roja» -Galaxia Gutenberg, 2019-) está elaborada sobre los pilares de esta filosofía. No pretende señalar y no busca cargar tintas contra unos y otros (los «hunos y hotros» de *Unamuno*). Es, sencillamente, una investigación que detalla la represión republicana que se desató en *Ciudad Real *desde el momento en el que los sublevados se alzaron contra la *Segunda República *en julio de 1936. Un análisis concienzudo, todo sea dicho, pues le ha llevado más de 30 años de trabajo en los que ha hecho *60 entrevistas *a otros tantos supervivientes. Podría parecer localista, pero pensar así es un error. Y es que, como bien explica, las conclusiones de su estudio se pueden *extrapolar a toda la España rural.*









Además de las suculentas novedades que alberga, su nueva obra también sirve para recordar «*verdades como catedrales*», como el mismo Del Rey las define. Una de ellas, que los estudios publicados en los años sesenta ya determinaron que «en España se asesinó a *7.000 religiosos*». «*No es un mito*», completa. El autor, de hecho, dedica un capítulo a hablar de la «*clerofobia*» y la violencia de los republicanos más radicales contra los religiosos de la localidad.

Las hipótesis que baraja a la hora de establecer las causas de la violencia anticlerical son dos: la asimilación por parte de la sociedad de que los sacerdotes eran *«agentes del enemigo»* encargados de extender sus ideas a través de un *púlpito *y, por otro lado, la interiorización de los tópicos más exagerados sobre los religiosos (por ejemplo, su homosexualidad). Mención a parte merecen los frailes que residían en monasterios y que, según el doctor en historia, no encajan en este arquetipo. «Su caso es más extraño. ¿Por qué se enconaron con ellos?». La pregunta, difícil, la intenta responder en su obra.
En todo caso, «*Retaguardia roja*» no se limita a analizar la violencia contra el clero y se adentra también en la represión que se vivió en las ciudades que se mantuvieron leales a la *Segunda República* tras el levantamiento militar de 1936. En sus páginas caben desde la violencia que se desató contra los primeros enemigos del gobierno (una buena parte, *falangistas*) hasta la labor, enterrada en las páginas de la historia, de los militantes más moderados que quisieron detener aquella locura. Pero no es lo único, Las seiscientas páginas de este ensayo dan para mucho más y se dedican además a destruir mitos como, por ejemplo, aquel que afirma que el golpe militar fue una respuesta a una presunta movilización comunista. Algo que Del Rey define como una «*soberana estupidez*» multitud de veces refutada.
Tampoco se muerde la lengua al acabar con el mito de las dos España. «Hubo muchas más. La mayoría estaba formada por una mayoría que se vio arrastrada a la violencia», insiste.
*Microhistorias*
Del Rey forja su discurso mediante las determinantes *microhistorias*. Un total de diecinueve ejemplos prácticos, del día a día, que permiten al lector poner cara y ojos a los protagonistas del conflicto. «Las microhistorias locales nos permiten llegar a conclusiones similares en el resto del territorio español», afirma. Gracias a esta forma de estudiar la *Guerra Civil*, el autor establece que ha logrado destrozar mitos arraigados como el que explica que los republicanos más exaltados eran «*incontrolados y delincuentes comunes*». «Era gente corriente. Vecinos que mataban a otros vecinos. Es algo que ya demostraron muchos estudios de la Segunda Guerra Mundial al analizar la figura de las SS», señala.





Algo similar sucede con Ciudad Real. «Al palpar un universo pequeño que no se ciñe a las grandes ciudades (*Madrid*, *Barcelona*, *Zaragoza*…) te percatas de que encuentras respuestas que no hallas al estudiar las grandes ciudades», explica. Para él, esta urbe es un escenario privilegiado al encontrarse cerca de la capital y supone un ejemplo claro de cómo fue la vida en los pueblos rurales afines a la *Segunda República*.
Pero no todo lo encontrado ha sido bueno. En su investigación, Del Rey se ha topado con «*cosas tremendas*» que «*no sabía si contar*». «Al final me decidí a explicarlas porque partes de la base de que la sociedad española actual lleva cuarenta años de democracia y se merece que intentemos mostrarle una realidad lo más cercana al pasado y lo menos ideologizada posible», finaliza.
*Violencia contra el clero*
Mediante estas microhistorias, Del Rey se adentra en la «*clerofobia*» que se vivió al comenzar la contienda. La época de la «*violencia en caliente*», como la denomina. «Por violencia en caliente se entiende la que se sucedió en las primeras semanas de la guerra allí donde los sublevados habían sido derrotados», señala a este diario. Poco después del *18 de julio de 1936*, cuando se produjo el *Alzamiento*, los partidarios de la *Segunda República* se ofuscaron en acabar con el «*enemigo interior*»: todo aquel sospechoso de ser partidario de la sublevación y que pudiera unirse al ejército enemigo si este llegaba hasta la zona. «Se detuvo a miles de derechistas que fueron a parar a las cárceles. En ese proceso, y sin que respondiera a una planificación previa, hubo algunos *muertos *cuando se produjeron choques. Hay que entender que muchos se resistieron a ser detenidos y que a algunos milicianos se les iba la mano», desvela.
Los religiosos de sotana y misa se vieron envueltos en este torbellino de tensión, miedo y desaire debido a que el miliciano de base los veía como unos «c*ompinches de los golpistas*». Ello, a pesar de que, en palabras del experto, «*muchos se limitaban a rezar*». Esa idea del «*monje trabucaire partidario del enemigo solo por el hecho de serlo*» era general. «El clero de base, el secular, era visto como un *agente político*. Ejercía el papel de ideólogo de la derecha en esa dialéctica de *odio político*», añade.
En su obra, el autor afirma que esta mentalidad estaba instaurda desde el siglo XIX, cuando «la fe religiosa se ligó en la cultura de las izquierdas europeas a la idea de la* opresión del “pueblo”*». Ejemplo de ello es que el marxismo la comparaba con el «*opio del pueblo*» y aseguraba que estaba al servicio de los ricos y de los poderosos. «Tales postulados se interiorizaron pronto en España, primero en los medios *republicanos anticlericales *y después en las *distintas corrientes obreristas*», completa.




Soldados republicanos en Toledo
Del Rey, como hace a lo largo de toda su obra, ofrece datos fehacientes sobre la represión contra el clero que se vivió en Ciudad Real durante la «*violencia caliente*». Entre el 19 de julio y el 31 del mismo mes las víctimas sumaron un total de 157. «Esto representa el 38,85% de los muertos en la *“fase caliente*” de la revolución, un porcentaje elevadísimo si se tiene en cuenta que la población religiosa en su conjunto -compuesta por poco más de un millón de personas entre curas, religiosos y monjas- apenas rondaba el 0,20% de los habitantes de la provincia», completa. En el interior de su obra, por descontado, analiza y compara esta cifra con multitud de informes relacionados.
En todo caso, también deja claro que la mayor parte no tuvieron que soportar *torturas*, como afirman algunos expertos. También rechaza que se califique a la represión general como «*genocio*» u «*holocausto*».
Lo que llama la atención al autor es el caso del clero que trabajaba en *monasterios *y *no predicaba desde los púlpitos*. «¿Por qué mataron en las dos primeras semanas a casi sesenta frailes?», se pregunta el historiador. La respuesta se encuentra en la imagen negativa que se había asociado al clero. «Creo que no funcionó la lógica del combate político previo tanto como en el *estereotipo*. Todos los* tópicos denigratorios *(como que eran *homosexuales*) se cernieron sobre esa figura», desvela. Las muertes de esta parte del clero fueron fomentadas, en parte, por la administración. «Decían que había que tener ojo con los conventos porque podían servir como fortalezas para refugiar fascistas. Había verdadera obsesión con los campanarios. Y en el fondo era verdad porque eran auténticas *fortalezas arquitectónicas*», añade.




Monjas asesinadas durante la Guerra Civil
Según Del Rey, una *orden ministerial *obligó a los frailes y monjas a salir de sus conventos en las dos primeras semanas de la guerra. «Los extrajeron mediante una orden gubernativa. Es decir, acompañados de un juez». En principio, la idea era meterles en la cárcel, aunque no pocos alcaldes se apiadaron y les ofrecieron *salvoconductos *para viajar hasta zonas seguras. «Lo sorprendente es que, en cuestión de días, los cazaron», señala. Telefonazo a telefonazo, y chivatazo a chivatazo, los milicianos se enteraron de dónde se encontraban y acabaron con ellos. El que aquel mandato gubernamental estableciese un día concreto para expulsarles de sus centros de culto es lo que hizo, en palabras del autor, que las *muertes se concentraran *en unas jornadas muy específicas en toda Ciudad Real.
Como ejemplo de esta violencia pone casos como el de *Francisca Ivars Torres *(sor Vicenta), la única religiosa muerta en la provincia. A esta monja la guerra le sorprendió en el colegio *San José de Valdepeñas*. Sin embargo, el devenir de los acontecimiento hizo que decidiera marcharse. Como otras tantas recibió un salvoconducto. El 23 de septiembre tomó un tren para *Alcázar de San Juan*, desde donde pretendía viajar a Alicante. Jamás lo consiguió. «Avisados por sus compañeros de Valdepeñas, los milicianos estaban esperándola en Alcázar. […] Sirviéndose de engaños, le propusieron conducirla a la casa que la orden tenía en *Herencia*. La subieron en un camión y, pocos kilómetros antes de llegar a ese pueblo, *la mataron en una viña junto a un hombre*. Tenía 68 años», completa Del Rey en su documentada obra.
La violencia vivida en Ciudad Real, con todo, es un mero ejemplo de la que sufrieron los miembros de la iglesia de toda España en estas primeras semanas. «La represión contra el clero se conoce desde 1960, cuando salió un estudio estupendo de un sacerdote en el que se contabilizaba la población religiosa asesinada en unas *7.000 personas*. No es un mito, es una realidad como una catedral. Luego se han corregido levemente sus cifras. Fue un estudio impresionante hecho en una época en la que no había ordenadores. Otra cosa es que se hable de eso en el vacío y sin hacer referencia al anticlericalismo que se había extendido en la época, sin contextualizar», completa Del Rey.
*Mitos, asesinos y víctimas*
En las páginas de «Retaguardia roja», Del Rey también se cuestiona máximas como la idea de que la democracia había cuajado en España. «La democracia no se adquiere en 24 horas, supone un aprendizaje muy amplio. La *aceptación del adversario* es un elemento clave para saber si uno es democrático o no, lo mismo que la alternancia en el poder. En la España de los años treinta eso no estaba claro. Algunas minorías que venían de la España de la *Restauración*, la España *oligárquica*, se adaptaron a ello. Pero aquella sociedad todavía no estaba dentro del juego democrático porque procedía de un mundo caciquil», explica. Eso no significa, sin embargo, que no tuvieran a su disposición el armazón institucional para ello.
Del Rey también es partidario de que la sublevación fue la que provocó las revueltas violentas en el seno de la *Segunda República*. «Los estudiosos de la violencia política tienen claro que hubo una *multicausalidad*, pero hay que establecer una jerarquía en base a criterios racionales. La conclusión a la que llego es que hay unos factores mucho más importantes que otros. Para empezar, el golpe fue decisivo porque supuso un desafío a la legalidad y rompió el monopolio que tenía el estado sobre la violencia. Así, un golpe que se creía *preventivo *para contener una supuesta *revolución comunista *en ciernes (que se ha demostrado falsa), provocó la revolución por el desafío de poder que generó», sentencia.




Un grupo de milicianos custodia a unas religiosas en Alcalá de Henares, durante los primeros días de la Guerra Civil
Otro tanto sucede con la idea de las dos Españas. «Insisto en que no existían. Había muchas más: la* España revolucionaria*, la *España contrarrevolucionaria*, la *España de los moderados *(liberales, socialistas y católicos, todos ellos en su versión moderada) y la España que no estaba ideologizada, pero se vio arrastrada por el resto. Esta última era la más extensa», completa. Según cree, a pesar del alto nivel de politización de la sociedad de los años 30, la realidad es que los protagonistas de estos combates fueron minorías que arrastraron a la mayor parte del país. De hecho, una de sus tesis es que la violencia fue generada por una minoría que muy ruidosa. «Siempre eran *militantes jóvenes y muy ideologizados*», señala.
Del Rey también analiza la falsa imagen de los represaliados en la zona republicana. Personas que, en sus palabras, se ajustan a un arquetipo concreto. «Al analizar las víctimas de la violencia te das cuenta de que todos los que habían tenido un protagonismo público previo, tanto político como administrativo (un juez, un secretario de ayuntamiento…) estaban en la cabeza de las listas», señala. Para el autor, ser un *personaje público* en la España de los años treinta, aunque fuera a escala local, suponía un riesgo impresionante. «La fijación de objetivos humanos respondía a criterios ideológicos y políticos. «No es tanto la lucha de clases lo que determinaba estas matanzas, como la adscripción política. Las víctimas eran élites políticas que habían tenido protagonismo público en el período anterior. Hubo cierta lucha de clases, pero no se mataba a los ricos por ser ricos. Se mataba a los que habían tenido relevancia», finaliza
Origen: Guerra Civil: Desvelan la olvidada represión de la II República: «No es un mito, se asesinó a 7.000 religiosos»


----------



## I. de A. (30 Nov 2019)

*1*
*Historias de España: Casas Viejas, el primer asalto de la izquierda contra la II República*

*LUNES, ABRIL 27, 2009*






La II República española, en lo que a gobiernos o series de gobiernos se refiere, se divide habitualmente en tres tercios. El primer tercio es el bienio constitucional, en el que la izquierda diseña la Constitución republicana. El segundo tercio es el bienio de las derechas, durante el cual se produce el golpe de Estado revolucionario mal llamado Revolución de Asturias; y el tercero es el regreso de las izquierdas con el golpista Frente Popular.

Cada uno de estos tercios tuvo su tumba. La tumba del Frente Popular fue el golpe de Estado y la guerra civil. La tumba de las derechas fueron los escándalos del estraperlo y el caso Nombela-Tayá. Y la tumba del primer bienio de la República fue el feo asunto de Casas Viejas. Que es tan, tan feo, que hoy es el día que el pueblo de Casas Viejas ya no se llama Casas Viejas.
Ocurrió hace ahora 76 años, en 1933. Al iniciarse ese año, el anarquismo dijo basta. Los anarquistas y anarcosindicalistas siempre habían sido compañeros de viaje del sueño republicano, pero unos compañeros de viaje bastante incómodos. El sueño republicano fue alumbrado por políticos burgueses que no creían en otra cosa que en los regímenes parlamentarios reformistas, y algunos de izquierdas, situados casi siempre en el PSOE, los cuales, si bien eran en muchos casos marxistas _avant la lettre_, o bien se sacudían con elegancia esas teorías o bien las aplazaban hasta un futuro teórico lo suficientemente lejano como para convertirse, por la vía de los hechos, en avales del parlamentarismo burgués. Quizá el mayor ejemplo de esta tendencia pueda ser Julián Besteiro, quien se decía y consideraba marxista pero que, sin embargo, desde la tribuna de la presidencia de las Cortes, tras la aprobación de la Constitución republicana, no ahorraba epítetos positivos para el sistema parlamentario inglés y el posibilismo laborista.
Los anarquistas, sin embargo, estaban hechos de otra pasta. Llevaban 50 años luchando por el comunismo libertario y no iban a andarse con medias tintas. A ello se unió el parcial, en ocasiones completo, fracaso de la reforma agraria republicana, fracaso en el que tuvieron que ver defectos de diseño, el obstruccionismo de los propietarios y, sobre todo, la falta de financiación. El fracaso de la reforma agraria hizo que el anarquismo, que nunca había abandonado del todo las áreas rurales sobre todo en el sur de Andalucía, recibiese notables apoyos gracias a la profunda desilusión que muchos aparceros tenían hacia la República, en la que seguían muriéndose de hambre. Hay que hacer notar que parte de ese hambre era culpa de la propia República pues ésta, para evitar el abuso de los patronos con los jornaleros a la hora de fijarles salarios, dictó su llamada Ley de Términos Municipales, por mor de la cual no se podían contratar jornaleros fuera del término municipal donde estuviese ubicada la explotación. Esta medida fue muy positiva en aquellos lugares donde había explotaciones. Pero allí donde no las había o no se explotaban, condenaba a los jornaleros al hambre, pues no podían emplearse nada más que donde no había empleo.
El divorcio del anarquismo con la República se hizo más intenso en 1932, cuando la FAI organizó una serie de acciones revolucionarias en la cuenca del Llobregat, que hubieron de ser reprimidas y que hicieron al gobierno deportar a Guinea a dirigentes faístas como Durruti o Ascaso.
El 8 de enero de 1933, el anarquismo sacó músculo en Sevilla, Zaragoza, Logroño, Lérida, Granada, Barcelona y Valencia. Fue una insurrección en toda regla reprimida como tal por el gobierno. Sin embargo, esa represión no pudo impedir que la mecha revolucionaria se extendiese por el sur de Andalucía, y pronto hubo conflictos en Sanlúcar, La Rinconada, Utrera, Alcalá de Guadaira, Arcos de la Frontera…
Casas Viejas estaba, y está, situado en medio de ese merdé, en la provincia de Cádiz y perteciendo, entonces, al municipio de Medina Sidonia. Tenía unos 1.200 habitantes, todos o casi todos de los cuales vivían del campo. En el área había 6.000 hectáreas cultivables, pero en 1932 sólo se habían trabajado 1.300, porque los propietarios se negaban a explotarlas en las condiciones que les imponía la legislación. Por lo tanto, se estima que en aquel año habían trabajado unos 100 jornaleros en toda la aldea, lo cual suponía una astronómica cifra de paro del 80%.







El 10 de enero, los estrategas anarquistas decidieron el estallido de una insurrección en toda la baja Andalucía, y sus correligionarios en Casas Viejas recibieron la orden de unirse a ella. El día 11 un grupo de anarquistas izó una bandera rojinegra en el pueblo, tomó sus escopetas de caza y se dirigió al cuartel de la guardia civil, donde los efectivos que allí estaban se negaron a secundar la rebelión. Ambos bandos se enfrentaron a tiros, resultando dos guardias heridos. Los sublevados tomaron el control del pueblo.
El gobierno civil de Cádiz, al tener noticia de esta insurrección, envió refuerzos. A las cinco de la tarde del mismo día 11 llegó al pueblo el teniente Fernández Artal, de la Guardia de Asalto, al mano de 12 guardias y cuatro números de la guardia civil. Logró liberar a los sitiados en el cuartelillo y, en general, sacar del pueblo a los rebeldes. Sin embargo, una pequeña partida, liderada por Curro Cruz, a quien todos conocían como _Seisdedos_, se hizo fuerte en una de las casas. Fernández Artal hizo dos intentos de componenda y los dos le salieron mal: primero le envió a un guardia para parlamentar, que fue herido y apresado por los anarquistas; y después a un detenido, el cual se unió a los sitiados. En total, allí dentro hay cinco hombres, dos mujeres y un niño. Fernández Artal, puesto que se hace de noche y tiene controlada la situación, decide esperar al día siguiente.
Mientras el teniente de Asalto espera, el primer acto real de la tragedia levanta el telón en Madrid. A la Puerta del Sol, sede de la Dirección General de Seguridad, llegan las noticias de Casas Viejas. Es director general Arturo Menéndez. Menéndez es en ese momento, como poco, un hombre presionado para impedir que la revolución brote en el sur de Andalucía; en buena parte, pues, su actuación de las próximas horas se basará en el deseo de evitar eso como sea. Prueba de que es así es que tres días antes de la sublevación de Casas Viejas, la DGS había hecho pública una nota de prensa en la cual instaba a las fuerzas de seguridad a «redoblar el rigor empleado» contra los sediciosos.
Menéndez ordena más refuerzos. Pero los refuerzos salen de Madrid, lo cual es lo primero que huele mal en toda esta historia, porque lo normal es que los refuerzos se envíen desde más cerca mejor, porque así llegan antes. Una compañía de guardias de asalto al mano del capitán Manuel Rojas Feigespan, hombre de absoluta confianza de Menéndez, se mete en el expreso de Andalucía de esa noche camino del sur. Menéndez acude personalmente a la estación del Mediodía a despedirlos, algo que tampoco es my normal.
Pero Menéndez tiene razones para acudir al andén. Una vez allí, se acerca a Rojas y le da órdenes taxativas: «ni heridos ni prisioneros cuando se haga fuego contra la fuerza». Así pues, el capitán Rojas viajó al sur convencido de que tenía patente de corso para hacer lo que creyese conveniente.
En la mañana siguiente, Rojas está ya en Casas Viejas. Intenta evacuar a lo sitiados con bombas de mano, sin conseguirlo. Apresurado por solventar el problema cuanto antes, resuelve hacerlo mediante el fuego. Los guardias lanzan sobre la casa piedras envueltas en trapos empapados de gasolina y acercados a la llama antes del lanzamiento.


----------



## I. de A. (30 Nov 2019)

*2*

Al inicio del incendio, una mujer y el niño huyen de la casa. Luego otra mujer y un hombre intentan huir, pero son abatidos por los tiros de los guardias. El resto de los revolucionarios mueren abrasados vivos en el inmueble.
Son las ocho de la mañana. Rojas ha conseguido lo que quería. El pueblo casi entero está acojonado en sus casas. Pero, por alguna razón, juzga que aún hay que dar un paso más. Ordena registrar las casas una por una y proceder a la detención de sospechosos. Se generó una cuerda de 14 detenidos que, inexplicablemente, fueron fusilados, desarmados y atados, tras haber sido paseados frente al cuartelillo que horas antes tenían sitiado.
Los hechos hacen mella en la conciencia del teniente Fernández Artal, el cual probablemente tuvo algo muy parecido a un ataque de ansiedad. Rojas lo tranquiliza y de paso le recuerda que lo mejor que puede hacer es cerrar la boca sobre lo que ha visto y, luego, toma el camino de Madrid.







El día 12, el ministerio de la Gobernación, actual del Interior, regentado por Casares Quiroga, informa en una nota de los hechos de Casas Viejas. Da una cifra aproximada de víctimas (18 o 19), se refiere únicamente al episodio de la casa y los sitiados, asevera que la operación se realizó con bombas de mano y cita el incendio sólo para justificarlo como consecuencia de las mismas. Los hechos, sin embargo, habían tenido muchos testigos, especialmente desde las trochas de los alrededores del pueblo. Campesinos que pudieron huir de la represión posterior fueron a Medina Sidonia y comenzaron a contar lo que habían visto. El día 15, dos periódicos de Madrid deciden destacar enviados especiales. _La Libertad_ envía nada menos que a Ramón J. Sender; y _La Tierra_ envía a Eduardo de Guzmán, quizá su mejor informador y autor de interesantes libros sobre la República y la Guerra Civil. Pese a luchar con el mutismo oficial, de la mano o la pluma de estos enviados, el día 19 la prensa empieza a publicar retazos de verdad.
En aquel entonces la República tenía una costumbre hasta cierto punto insana por lo poco ejemplarizante que ha heredado nuestra democracia, y es ésa de dar a los parlamentarios más vacaciones que las de la hija del marqués. El Parlamento no abre sus puertas hasta el 1 de febrero pero, para cuando lo hace, lo hace para servir de caja de resonancia del enorme follón de Casas Viejas. Ese mismo día Eduardo Ortega y Gasset, diputado radical-socialista (y, por lo tanto, teórico socio del gobierno) presenta una interpelación y un informe en el que asevera con precisión que once personas han sido asesinadas mientras estaban atadas e inermes. Casares (inexplicablemente, diría yo) ni siquiera está en el hemiciclo, así pues tiene que contestar el subsecretario, Carlos Esplá, el cual hace un papelón que apenas calla las bocas menos exigentes.
El día 2 ya es Lerroux, es decir el jefe de la minoría opositora al gobierno más numerosa, el que se levanta, provocando la contestación del mismísimo Azaña, jefe de gobierno. En esta intervención, Azaña utiliza esa típica estrategia que dice que cuando no quieras hablar de lo particular, extiéndete en lo general. Azaña se lanza a peroratas sobre la acción general del gobierno y sobre Casas Viejas, además de decir que ya está todo aclarado, pronuncia la célebre, desgraciadísima frase, de «en Casas Viejas no ha ocurrido, que sepamos, sino lo que tenía que ocurrir». Esta frase sólo se justifica aceptando que Azaña era tonto, que en mi opinión puede ser con mucha mayor probabilidad de lo que habitualmente se acepta; que, en ese momento, no supiera realmente lo que había pasado en Casas Viejas (pero si dijo eso sin saberlo, alto tonto sí que era); o ambas cosas a la vez.
Se propone la creación de una comisión parlamentaria. El gobierno, que tiene casi 20 muertos sobre la mesa, tiene el cuajo de rechazarla (123 votos a 81).







A los hagiógrafos de don Manuel Azaña les gusta recordar que, tras este debate, el presidente del Gobierno se aplicó a saber lo que realmente había pasado en Casas Viejas y de hecho encargó al teniente coronel Romeu una investigación. Todos estos datos son ciertos. Pero, sin embargo, no dejan de formar parte de una, a mi modo de ver, excesiva comprensión para con Azaña. El 2 de febrero, cuando se levanta en las Cortes para contestar a Lerroux, han pasado ya 20 días desde la matanza de Casas Viejas, y los abrumadores testimonios publicados por la prensa hacen imposible a nadie creer que la versión de Casares es la correcta. De hecho, el gesto de Azaña, encargando una investigación propia, deja ver claramente que él mismo lo piensa. Resulta muy difícil de creer que Azaña fuese a la sesión del día 2 completamente ciego. Que no supiera aún con certeza, tiene un pase. Pero que ni siquiera sospechase, eso no se lo cree ni el que asó la manteca. Así pues Azaña, en las Cortes, se levantó, si no para mentir, sí para sospechar que estaba mintiendo.
El 13 de febrero, en su diario, Azaña dice que recibe noticias de Casas Viejas y que se teme lo peor. Esta entrada del diario sirve para que quienes creen en él sustenten que antes no sabía nada. Pero eso mismo convierte a Azaña en un presidente del Gobierno delante del cual los policías se cargan impunemente a más de 15 personas y él se tira un mes entero sin saberlo.
El día 23 el diputado Salvador Sediles, sobreviviente de la sublevación de Jaca por cierto, hace público en el parlamento las averiguaciones hechas por los diputados por libre y sobre el terreno. Es la primera vez que en las Cortes se oye completa la versión real de lo ocurrido.
Azaña se levanta a contestar. Lo que hace es dividir los hechos en dos periodos distintos. Hay uno que va hasta las 8 de la mañana del 12 y otro que ocupa lo que ocurrió después. Del primero asevera que se respetó la legalidad a machamartillo. Y, sobre el segundo, realiza un retruécano políticamente irresponsable, o mejor yo diría impresentable: «¿Tenemos nosotros algo que ver con el que haya podido faltar a sus obligaciones en Casas Viejas ni en ninguna otra parte?» Acojonante. Un presidente del Gobierno confesando, negro sobre blanco, que si alguien, utilizando el aval de formar parte de las fuerzas de seguridad, va y se pasa metiéndole unos tiritos a unos mataos, él no tiene por qué ser responsable. De la bronca que se montó el gobierno se hizo tanta caquita que se le disolvió el cuajo y acabó por permitir la formación de la comisión parlamentaria (173 votos contra 130).
Para aquel entonces el principal implicado en la cuestión, el capitán Rojas, estaba tratando de tapar bocas. Viajó a Sevilla para tratar de tranquilizar al cada vez más histérico Fernández Artal. Pero, sin embargo, mientras estaba haciendo eso, cinco capitanes de Seguridad firmaban un acta, que hacían llegar a Azaña, en la que, entre otras cosas, declaraban que en enero de 1933 el Director General de Seguridad les dio instrucciones «de que en los encuentros que hubiera con los revoltosos con motivo de los sucesos que se avecinaban en aquellos días, el gobierno no quería ni heridos ni prisioneros». Obsérvese que el acta pone en los labios de Menéndez las palabras «el gobierno no quiere». Para más inri, además de a Azaña, le enviaron el acta a un diputado de la oposición, el radical Tomás Peyre.
Los firmantes del documento fueron apartados del servicio y expedientados. Azaña, por su parte, llamó a su presencia a Rojas, quien confirmó en la entrevista haber recibido las órdenes y, consiguientemente, avaló el acta, aunque aún negaba las ejecuciones a sangre fría.
El 2 de marzo, la oposición ensayó una nueva censura al gobierno por el asunto de Casas Viejas. Azaña se defendió calificando el acta de los capitanes de movida política. Hubo quien pensó que había saltado la valla y que saldría de aquélla con los cojoncillos en su sitio. Pero apenas unas horas después, el día 3, Fernández Artal estalló. Estando en Madrid, se sinceró con sus compañeros del cuartel de Pontejos, los cuales le recomendaron que hablase, por lo que prestó en la DGS, y ante un abogado del Estado, una declaración en la que confirmaba la producción de ejecuciones sin legalidad alguna.







La publicación de esta confesión provocó la dimisión de Menéndez, incapaz ya de permanecer en el cargo. El consejo de ministros, en reunión de urgencia, ordenó un careo ante el juez de Rojas y Fernández Artal. Si lo montó para solucionar el asunto, la cosa le salió mal, porque fue Rojas el que se derrumbó y acabó por reconocerlo todo.
El 7 de marzo, mes y medio después de los hechos y dos semanas después del informe Sediles, Azaña se levantó en el Parlamento para reconocer los fusilamientos por primera vez. Presentó el nombramiento del juez especial como una demostración de la preocupación del gobierno por esclarecer los hechos.
El 10 de marzo, la comisión parlamentaria culminó sus trabajos, en los que hablaba de fusilamientos sumarios ordenados por la Dirección General de Seguridad. Se exculpaba totalmente a los miembros del gobierno. El 16 de marzo, la oposición boicoteó la votación de este dictamen, que quedó aprobado por 210 votos contra uno.
Sin embargo, la aritmética parlamentaria no lo es todo en democracia. El gobierno perdió, seguidas, las elecciones municipales parciales de abril de aquel año y, después, las convocadas para las vocalías del Tribunal de Garantías. La gota malaya de la oposición obligó a Azaña a dimitir en septiembre de 1933. Pocas semanas después, la derecha arrasaba en las urnas.
¿Cuál es la valoración que cabe hacer de Casas Viejas? Muchos historiadores han destacado, en los últimos años, la inocencia básica de Azaña, sosteniendo que el presidente del gobierno no supo de la existencia de los asesinatos impunes como muy pronto hasta el 19 de marzo. A mi modo de ver, esta interpretación no tiene pase. En democracia, como bien le recordarían una vez a Felipe González hablando del GAL, un presidente del gobierno es culpable tanto de saber, como de no saber. Porque el presi que no sabe que el seno de su administración se viola la ley es culpable de no saberlo, como lo es quien ordena dicha violación a sabiendas.
A mi modo de ver, además, en la oscuridad de esta historia queda desdibujada la figura de Arturo Menéndez. Es muy difícil pensar en un director general de Seguridad que da por su cuenta y riesgo una orden tan tajante como evitar la producción de heridos o prisioneros. Cualquier persona con dos dedos de frente sabe que eso es algo que se acabará volviendo contra uno mismo si, finalmente, sale a la luz y verdaderamente no se cuenta con apoyo de arriba. Así pues, me resulta muy difícil de creer que, cuando menos, don Santiago Casares Quiroga no estuviese informado, cuando no fuese el padre de la citada instrucción. Y, nuevamente, me cuesta creer que un ministro del Interior dé una orden así sin tener claro que Manitú la apoya.
Bartolomé Barba, capitán del ejército y destacado militar proalzamiento (fundaría la Unión Militar Española) fue por ahí contando, en esos días, que el día 11 se encontraba de guardia y que escuchó a Azaña decir «ni heridos ni prisioneros; tiros a la barriga». La mayoría de los historiadores se inclinan por pensar que esto fue una invención opositora y que Azaña nunca dio esa instrucción. Muy probablemente, es así. Don Manuel Azaña no es un asesino. Es, tan sólo, un mal, bastante más malo de lo que se suele decir, presidente del gobierno.
La República, además, acabó por abrochar con este asunto de Casas Viejas uno de sus esperpentos legales más acendrados. Porque el ya ex director general de Seguridad vio su causa sobreseída en el proceso por los sucesos; proceso en el que el capitán Rojas fue condenado a 21 años de prisión. Quizá por el cabreo que se pilló por comerse el marrón él solito, llegada la guerra Rojas se pasó al otro bando y participó en la represión en Granada.
Origen: Historias de España: Casas Viejas


----------



## rejon (30 Nov 2019)

joderrrrr.....


----------



## machote hispano (30 Nov 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> -Sin un carnet sindical, o de un partido izquierdista, usted es hombre muerto.
> 
> -Si va ud. bien vestido, es también hombre muerto.
> 
> ...



Tengo entendido que por el mero hecho de no tener callos en las manos los milicianos, en algunos lugares, te daban el paseo, pero no he encontrado información fiable que lo confirme, salvo para otra guerra, la bolchevique en Rusia, que creo que aparece en el libro "Archipiélago Gulag".


----------



## I. de A. (30 Nov 2019)

machote hispano dijo:


> Tengo entendido que por el mero hecho de no tener callos en las manos los milicianos, en algunos lugares, te daban el paseo, pero no he encontrado información fiable que lo confirme, salvo para otra guerra, la bolchevique en Rusia, que creo que aparece en el libro "Archipiélago Gulag".



Al principio fue así, las pintas de todo el mundo tenían que ser "obreras" o lo pasaban crudo.

Orwell y Bolloten, testigos presenciales en Barcelona y Madrid respectivamente, cuentan bastante fastidiados (ya que eran de izquierdas) cómo cambia después el aspecto de la gente, que en parte vuelve a su indumentaria "burguesa" a raíz de la orden de Stalin de aparentar que la república sigue siendo una democracia liberal, por estrategia internacional.


----------



## I. de A. (30 Nov 2019)

*La carta olvidada del «Lenin español» negando a Stalin que la República necesitara más democracia*

*El conocido como el «Lenin español», cada vez más radicalizado, contestó al dictador ruso que «independientemente de la suerte que reserve el futuro a la institución parlamentaria, entre nosotros, incluso entre los republicanos, no tiene partidarios entusiastas…»*
SeguirCésar Cervera@C_Cervera_M
Actualizado:09/10/2019 01:19h

Si los meses previos al estallido de la Guerra Civil vieron la radicalización total de muchos miembros de la Segunda República, el conflicto en sí dio lugar a un auténtico acto de sumisión por parte de los dos bandos hacia dictadores como *Hitler* y *Stalin*, lo que equivalía a pactar con el demonio. La correspondencia mantenida entre *Largo Caballero* y Joseph Stalin durante la guerra da cuenta del nivel de complicidad que el líder histórico del PSOE y el genocida ruso llegaron a alcanzar. Cuando Stalin le pidió en diciembre de 1937 un esfuerzo por aparentar cierto parlamentarismo, el conocido como *el «Lenin español»* negó que fuera ya necesario mantener la farsa entre las fuerzas republicanas, dado que ya «la institución parlamentaria, entre nosotros, incluso entre los republicanos, no tiene partidarios entusiastas».

*Un giro radical*

Francisco Largo Caballero, destacado miembro de la escisión comunista del PSOE, ejerció de ministro de Trabajo tras la proclamación de *la Segunda República Española* el 14 de abril de 1931, cargo que mantuvo durante el gobierno del primer bienio presidido por Manuel Azaña. Para muchos sectores comunistas se mostró entonces demasiado moderado e incluso conservador, actuando en su ministerio como el «verdugo máximo de la revolución española».

Como San Pablo al caer del caballo, el socialista se convirtió de golpe en un revolucionario. Según él mismo confesó en el verano de 1933, su «giro bolchevique» se debió a los obstáculos parlamentarios que sufriendo sus reformas sociales, principalmente por parte de los terratenientes y algunos cargos republicanos. Estaba convencido que solo con medidas radicales se podía alcanzar una reforma social del país. En clave electoral, *Largo Caballero *temió que la radicalización de las masas proletarias y el desgaste del gobierno derivaran en un giro de los votantes socialistas hacia posturas más extremistas como la CNT y el PCE. Así lo expresó, sin disimulos ese mismo verano:

_«Hoy estoy convencido de que realizar obra socialista dentro de una democracia burguesa es imposible; después de la República ya no puede venir más que nuestro régimen»._

Tras la caída del Gobierno Azaña, Caballero radicalizó su discurso en defensa de una dictadura del proletariado. Fue durante la campaña electoral de 1933 cuando en los mítines socialistas empezó a ser aclamado como el «Lenin español», un sobrenombre que el negaba pero hacía las delicias de los afiliados socialistas.





Primer consejo de ministros del gobierno provisional. De izquierda a derecha : Diego Martínez Barrio, Álvaro de Albornoz y Liminiana , Francisco Largo Caballero, Miguel Maura Gamazo, Alejandro Lerroux García , Niceto Alcalá Zamora, Luis Nicolau d’Olwer, Fernando de los Ríos Urruti, Indalecio Prieto Tuero, Marcelino Domingo Sanjuán, Manuel Azaña Díaz y Santiago Casares Quiroga – Alfonso Sánchez García Alfonso

La derrota de la izquierda en 1934 le inclinó definitivamente por la opción insurreccional ante *la previsible subida de la CEDA*. Su radicalización le aproximó a los comunistas, junto a los cuales encendió en las sonbras la mecha de Revolución de Octubre de 1934, si bien negó cualquier responsabilidad en aquellos hechos.

*La necesidad de parlamentarismo*

Con la victoria del Frente Popular en 1936, protagonizó un enfrentamiento público con el también socialista Indalecio Prieto. Cuando Prieto expuso al grupo parlamentario de su partido, presidido por Caballero, el ofrecimiento del presidente Manuel Azaña a la formación de un gobierno encabezado por un socialista, se encontró con el rechazo de sus compañeros de partido. Aparte de la mala relación personal que tenían los dos socialistas, el problema de fondo es que Prieto quería salvar la democracia republicana, mientras que Largo Caballero defendía más bien *una dictadura.*

El golpe de Estado del 14 de julio de 1936 sorprendió al socialista radical fuera de España. Rápidamente se desplazó a Madrid y exigió el reparto de armas entre los obreros y sindicalistas. Él mismo visitó el frente madrileño vestido de miliciano y armado con un fusil. Las primeras derrotas y el caos de la retaguardia republicana llevaron a la formación de un Gobierno en el que Largo Caballero, en nombre de la UGT, asumió la presidencia y *el Ministerio de la Guerra*. Con el envío a la Unión de Repúblicas Socialistas Soviéticas (URSS) del oro del Banco de España se aseguró el apoyo de Stalin y una línea de comunicación directa con *el Kremlin*.





Fotografía de Stalin

En diciembre de 1936, *Stalin, Molotov y Voroshilov* enviaron una serie de cartas a Largo Caballero tratando de dictar la política que debían seguir los republicanos de puertas para dentro:

_«La revolución española traza su propio camino, distinto en muchos aspectos del seguido por Rusia. Esto obedece no solo a las distintas condiciones sociales, históricas y geográficas, y a las necesidades de la situación internacional… Es muy posible que la vía parlamentaria resulte ser un medio más eficaz de desarrollo revolucionario que en Rusia… No se debe rechazar a los dirigentes republicanos sino que, por el contrario, hay que atraerlos y acercarlos más al gobierno. Sobre todo, es necesario asegurar el apoyo de Azaña y su grupo al gobierno y hacer todo lo posible por vencer sus vacilaciones. Esto es necesario para evitar que los enemigos de España la consideren una República comunista e impedir así su intervención abierta, que constituye el mayor peligro para la España Republicana»_

*Stalin, ¿el demócrata?*

En resumen, Stalin pedía a Largo Caballero que mantuviera la «vía parlamentaria» y el apoyo del resto de grupos republicanos para que, al menos en apariencia, el país no pareciera encaminada a una República comunista, lo que podía acabar forzando a naciones no fascistas, como Inglaterra o Francia, a intervenir en la Guerra Civil con tal de evitar un satélite comunista en *Europa Occidental*. El 12 de enero de 1937 Largo Caballero contestó por carta a Stalin, uno de los bolcheviques que disolvieron *la Asamblea Constituyente rusa* y que estaba a punto de hacer una nueva purga en su partido, el porqué carecía de sentido apostar por más democracia, aunque fuera de fachada, en ese momento del conflicto:

_«Tiene razón al señalar que existen diferencias apreciables entre el desarrollo de la Revolución rusa y la nuestra. De hecho, como ustedes mismos indican, las circunstancias son diferentes… Pero en respuesta a su alusión [al método parlamentario] conviene puntualizar que, independientemente de la suerte que reserve el futuro a la institución parlamentaria, entre nosotros, incluso entre los republicanos, no tiene partidarios entusiastas… Estoy absolutamente de acuerdo con Vds. en lo que dicen respecto a los partidos políticos republicanos. Siempre hemos procurado atraerles a las tareas de gobierno y de la lucha… Lo que ocurre es que ellos mismos apenas hacen nada para afirmar su propia personalidad política»._

«Estoy absolutamente de acuerdo con Vds. en lo que dicen respecto a los partidos políticos republicanos. Siempre hemos procurado atraerles a las tareas de gobierno y de la lucha»
La huida de las autoridades republicanas a *Valencia*, cuando parecía inevitable *la caída de Madrid*, y *la pérdida de Málaga* en febrero de 1937 llevaron a grandes sectores republicanos y a los agentes soviéticos a dar la espalda al presidente. Desencantado con los comunistas, Largo Caballero presentó el 13 de mayo de 1937 su dimisión a Azaña.

Durante el resto de la guerra llevó una vida retirada en Madrid, Valencia y Barcelona, solo interrumpida por varios choques con las nuevas autoridades republicanas. Pasó los últimos meses de la guerra en Barcelona, sin dejar de mostrar su descontento hacia el gobierno de Negrín.


----------



## wanamaker (30 Nov 2019)

La guerra civil fue ebtre unos pocos totalitarios fascistas y commies que arrastraron al resto del pais.
Fue una guerra de subnormales y hubiera durado la mitad de la mitad si no fuese por que los españolitos estamos mal de la cabeza.


----------



## machote hispano (30 Nov 2019)

I. de A. dijo:


> *La carta olvidada del «Lenin español» negando a Stalin que la República necesitara más democracia*
> 
> *El conocido como el «Lenin español», cada vez más radicalizado, contestó al dictador ruso que «independientemente de la suerte que reserve el futuro a la institución parlamentaria, entre nosotros, incluso entre los republicanos, no tiene partidarios entusiastas…»*
> SeguirCésar Cervera@C_Cervera_M
> ...




Sería interesante disponer del texto completo; los fragmentos muestran un sometimiento casi perruno, sin querer enfrentarse directamente a las "sugerencias" de Stalin, pero manifestando una servidumbre con frases como "Estoy absolutamente de acuerdo con Vds." o "Tiene razón al ...".


----------



## machote hispano (30 Nov 2019)

Están soltando ahora mismo en La2 la peli "La muerte de Stalin (2017)", una visión surrealista de los hechos, pero la realidad supera la ficción, aún más surrealista, como se demostró en "Archipiélago Gulag".

Y ese horror que sufrieron en Rusia tantas décadas era lo que querían unos descerebrados para España.









Y lo peor, que todavía hay quien quiere esa pesadilla ahora, para todos.


----------



## I. de A. (1 Dic 2019)

machote hispano dijo:


> Sería interesante disponer del texto completo; los fragmentos muestran un sometimiento casi perruno, sin querer enfrentarse directamente a las "sugerencias" de Stalin, pero manifestando una servidumbre con frases como "Estoy absolutamente de acuerdo con Vds." o "Tiene razón al ...".



_En esta otra carta, el perruno Santiago Carrillo reniega de su padre babeando "al gran Stalin" para hacer méritos:_

*Carta de Santiago Carrillo a Wenceslao Carrillo, su padre*

Lema del blog: "No busquen la verdad en palabras o escritos de los que ejercen el poder o cobran por su función amarilla"
enlace con "índice general clasificado de artículos de Jose Antonio Bru Blog"

​
Congreso de Toulouse. 1945
Santiago Carrillo flanqueado por Enrique Líster y Pasionaria


*Carta de Santiago Carrillo*




Santiago Carrillo
El 15 de mayo de 1939, Santiago Carrillo desde París, donde prematuramente había huido, escribió una carta a su padre, Wenceslao Carrillo, que habitaba en Londres desde que había abandonado España durante los últimos días de la guerra.

.
La raíz de la carta de Santiago fue la siguiente:
.
El socialdemócrata Wenceslao Carrillo había formado parte del Consejo de Defensa que en marzo de 1939 intentó parar una guerra perdida para sus intereses, contraviniendo las órdenes de Stalin transmitidas en febrero de ese año por el presidente del Consejo de Ministros de la República, Juan Negrín, en el aeropuerto de Los Llanos al coronel Segismundo Casado y a otros militares que se habían desplazado desde Madrid.
.
El proceso del repudio de Santiago a su padre fue el siguiente:
.

jóvenes madrileños y la victoria
Segismundo Casado, Wenceslao Carrillo, Julián Besteiro, y Cipriano Mera, entre otros, crearon en Madrid el Consejo Nacional de Defensa, solicitando a Franco el cese inmediato de la guerra, ofreciendo una rendición con condiciones (1). El Ejército Nacional se encontraba en las cercanías de Madrid.


La decisión del Consejo fue rechazada por los comunistas, originándose una cruenta batalla, que no cesó hasta que los comunistas dejaron de cumplir las órdenes del Comité Central del PCE y la Junta de Defensa de Madrid, donde Santiago era la máxima autoridad.

El conflicto cesó cuando los comunistas observaron la huida de sus líderes.
Debido a la actitud de Wenceslao, Santiago renegó de él, conforme se expresó en la carta del 15 de mayo de 1939. Con ella, Santiago hizo méritos ante Stalin.
.
La finalidad de la carta de Santiago fue la siguiente:

La carta de Santiago Carrillo, repleta de ceguera hipócrita, interesada y servil conduce a la siguiente afirmación, que deseaba Carrillo para demostrar su total sumisión a Stalin: todas las personas de la política y la guerra son unos canallas si se oponen al "gran Stalin" y sus acólitos, "salvadores y guías de la sociedad occidental".
​
Belchite, tras la batalla


Pues los milicianos debían luchar y morir, siguiendo las órdenes de Stalin, del PCE, de su Comité Central y de la Junta de Defensa de Madrid. Sin embargo, todas las cúpulas directivas de estos organismos pronto se pusieron a salvo, exiliados, sin correr un mínimo riesgo, sin padecer los rigores de la guerra.
Wenceslao Carrillo debía o morir combatiendo o ser detenido y fusilado, según Santiago. En caso contrario, era un canalla. Pero Santiago sí podía escapar.
.
Esta insólita y aberrante idea sólo permite una explicación válida:
La carta de Santiago Carrillo a su padre Wenceslao es en realidad un memorándum escrito, utilizando a su padre, para justificar la derrota en la guerra, demostrar una enorme fidelidad y realizar méritos ante su protector y padre "espiritual"; pues el destinatario real de la carta-informe era Stalin*.*
Santiago Carrillo hizo méritos para ser premiado por Stalin y la URSS, convirtiéndose en un joven líder comunista internacional, personaje destacado en los congresos.

​
Santiago Carrillo en el Congreso de Berlín Este 1965,
fotografía de Peter Heinz


*Carta de Santiago Carrillo a su padre:*



Wenceslao Carrillo y Largo Caballero
a su derecha, en el centro
"He recibido la carta que me enviaste desde Londres. No pensaba contestarte. Pero luego he creído útil escribirte para que conozcas las razones por las cuales he decidido romper toda relación contigo. La traición de Casado, Besteiro, Miaja, Mera, Wenceslao Carrillo y Cía ha establecido una separación tan profunda entre, de un lado, la masa del pueblo y las organizaciones y los hombres que le son fieles, y del otro los elementos que, en el transcurso de la guerra, preparaban la entrega a Franco, que ya nunca podrá haber nada de común entre unos y otros.


Durante treinta y dos meses el pueblo español ha luchado con un heroísmo y coraje ejemplares. Los nombres de Guadarrama, Brunete, Belchite, Teruel, el Ebro, la defensa de Madrid, evocan entre los antifascistas del mundo entero el recuerdo de los grandiosos combates por un pueblo dotado de la voluntad firme de defender la democracia y la independencia nacional.
(...).
Ha terminado la guerra de trincheras para dar comienzo a una ola de persecuciones que causan en las filas de la clase obrera y del antifascismo, sin distinción de tendencias, muchas más bajas que si se hubiese continuado la resistencia; ha comenzado un período de represión en que falangistas, Guardia civil, la OVRA y la GESTAPO organizan la caza de los antifascistas y asesinan a millares de ellos en todo el país. No hay hogar antifascista donde no se lamente la pérdida o la prisión del hijo, del padre o el hermano, que a estas horas vivirían y serían libres al no haber mediado vuestra infame traición.

Las conquistas sociales de los obreros han desaparecido bajo las medidas draconianas de las autoridades fascistas, fieles servidoras de la patronal; la tierra, que el Frente Popular había entregado a los campesinos, liberándoles así, ha vuelto a caer en manos de los terratenientes.

Italianos, alemanes y moros campan por sus respetos sobre nuestro territorio que las potencias fascistas tratan de colonizar.
(...)

Wenceslao Carrillo
Todos los enemigos del pueblo os habéis conjurado para ir contra mi Partido y sus hombres. Oficiales de familia fascista, como Casado, agentes de la reacción internacional, como el profascista Besteiro, militares ambiciosos como Miaja, aventureros de la FAI, caballeristas-trotskistas. Y entre éstos tú, que a pesar de ser un obrero, no has vacilado en traicionar a tu clase de la manera más vil.

(...)
Y los obreros socialistas que algún día creyeron en la sinceridad del sedicente izquierdismo del grupo Largo Caballero -tu jefe e inspirador principal- han comprendido que el izquierdismo-trotskismo de Largo Caballero, Araquistáin, Baráibar, Zancajo y Cía, agentes del fascismo, lleva al mismo fin que el profascismo de Besteiro. Unos y otros jugáis el mismo papel triste de la traición al servicio de Hitler y de Mussolini. Unos y otros sentís el mismo odio al gran país del Socialismo, la Unión Soviética y al jefe de la clase obrera mundial, el gran Stalin, porque son la salvaguardia y el amigo fiel de todos los pueblos que luchan por la libertad; porque han ayudado constantemente al pueblo español y también porque han sabido barrer con mano de hierro a vuestros hermanos gemelos, los traidores trotskistas, zinovievistas, bujarinianos.

Unos y otros, los caballeristas-trotskistas y los amigos de Besteiro, los fascistas y demás comparsas, son enemigos de la unidad de la clase obrera y del Frente Popular. Durante los treinta y dos meses de lucha habéis hecho todos los esfuerzos posibles para escindir a la UGT y a la JSU, por romper la unidad popular y en el extranjero continuar entregados a la misma tarea y a la obra de descrédito del heroico pueblo español y de sus jefes más firmes.

Pero no conseguiréis vuestros propósitos.
(...)

Pekín 1956. VIII Congreso Partido Comunista
Santiago Carrillo, 2º por la derecha
En el centro, Pasionaria y Enrique Líster
Y las masas del pueblo, que han visto que era necesario romper el Frente Popular para realizar la traición, se dan cuenta, ahora mejor que nunca, de que el Frente Popular, libre del lastre de los traidores que le saboteaban, es el arma que nos permitirá hacer una resistencia de masa que impida la consolidación del fascismo en España y que nos llevará a la victoria.


La unidad popular sin traidores, para la lucha contra Franco y la invasión, es absolutamente necesaria, y el Partido Comunista, como siempre, lucha por ella a la cabeza del pueblo.
(...)
Cada día es mayor mi amor a la Unión Soviética y al gran Stalin, a los que vosotros odiáis y calumniáis precisamente porque han ayudado a España de una manera constante a través de toda nuestra lucha.

El odio de vuestra cuadrilla caballerista-trotskista al Partido Comunista de España, a la Unión Soviética y al gran Stalin es una prueba más del formidable papel jugado por éstos en la lucha del pueblo español por su libertad. y un traidor no puede haber relaciones de ningún género. Tú has quedado ya del otro lado de las trincheras.

Santiago Carrillo, a la izquierda, Pasionaria y otros
Habla José Díaz. Tiempos iniciales del comunismo
en España, con un Carrillo en plan algo secundario
No, Wenceslao Carrillo, entre tú y yo no puede haber relaciones, porque ya no tenemos nada en común, y yo me esforzaré toda mi vida, con la fidelidad a mi Partido, a mi clase y a la causa del socialismo, en demostrar que entre tú y yo, a pesar de llevar el mismo apellido, no hay nada en común.


Por vuestra traición la República española ha sido batida, pero la lucha no ha terminado. Por el esfuerzo del pueblo Franco caerá, los obreros y campesinos, unidos a todos los demócratas, con el Partido Comunista a la cabeza, restaurarán de nuevo la República popular, pero jamás ni bajo la dominación fascista ni después de nuestra victoria olvidarán vuestra infame traición".

Firmada por* Santiago Carrillo*


----------



## Linthor (9 Dic 2019)




----------



## se_te_ve_la_burbu (9 Dic 2019)

*Documentos desclasificados implican a Franco en las peores matanzas después de la Guerra Civil española*

Desgarrador.


----------



## Gigatr0n. (12 Dic 2019)

*Esquerra republicana y la ciencia*

*Lluís Companys persiguió a los científicos que no pensasen como él. 
A manos de auténticos rufianes algunos fueron depurados y otros asesinados.*

Alfonso V. Carrascosa, científico del CSIC
2019-12-08





Companys en 1934 proclamando el Estado catalán | Cordon Press
Está de moda alardear de promotor de la ciencia, algo que le pasa mucho a los autodenominados _progres_. Todos deseamos el progreso, pero no a cualquier precio ni de cualquier manera, y hemos dejado que se adueñen del término quienes tienen un pasado y quizás un presente muy pero que muy poco aceptable en relación con la ciencia, teórica motora del progreso bien entendido.
Y esto, hay que reconocerlo, tiene relación directa con quienes ahora flirtean con nuestros dirigentes en funciones, otros que tal bailan. Sí porque cuando en la Comunidad Autónoma Catalana (CAC) estaba al frente *Lluís Companys* se desató una clara persecución contra científicos que no pensasen como él. A manos de auténticos rufianes algunos fueron depurados y otros asesinados. La historia indica además que *Pere Bosch Gimpera*, prehistoriador y conseller de Justicia del 29 de junio de 1937 a abril de 1939, tuvo mucho que ver.

 
Pere Bosch Gimpera

Entre los depurados estuvieron personajes como *Tomás Carreras Artau (1879-1954)* que fundó en 1923 la Sociedad Catalana de Filosofía y fue diputado autonómico por la Lliga Regionalista en 1932 e impulsó decididamente la descentralización de la investigación española fundando la Delegación Catalana del Consejo Superior de Investigaciones Científicas (CSIC) que conmemora ahora su 80 aniversario. Artau llegó a ser catedrático de ética en la Universidad de Barcelona desde 1912 hasta 1949. Creó el Archivo de Etnografía y Folklore de la CAC. Además, fue miembro de la Real Academia de las Buenas Letras de Barcelona. Junto con Jaume Serra i Húnter y Ramon Turró i Darder, fundó en el año 1923 la Sociedad Catalana de Filosofía, filial del Instituto de Estudios Catalanes. Junto con su hermano Joaquín Carreras Artau, obtuvo el premio de la Asociación Española para el Progreso de las Ciencias, por la publicación entre 1939 y 1943 de la Historia de la Filosofía Española. Filosofía cristiana de los siglos XIII al XV. En 1946 se convirtió en el primer presidente del Instituto de Estudios Gerundenses y redactor de los Anales del Instituto de Estudios Gerundenses. Pero Artau no fue el único en ser depurado.


Otro ejemplo de depuración llevada a cabo por los autodenominados _progres_ fue el físico *Esteban Terradas (1883-1950)*. Huérfano de padre a temprana edad fue ayudado por una de esas personas que los ateos, laicistas y materialistas de Esquerra Republicana consideran execrables: su tío José, sacerdote, que le envió a estudiar a Alemania, a Charlottenburg (Berlín). Gracias a la intervención de ese “enemigo de la ciencia”, Esteban volvió a España con trece años y cursó en dos todas las asignaturas del bachillerato, tras lo cual ingresó en la Facultad de Ciencias de la Universidad de Barcelona, ciudad en la que había nacido. Con 20 añitos acabó la licenciatura en Ciencias Físico-Matemáticas y se puso a estudiar la carrera de Ingeniero Industrial. Al acabar se trasladó a Madrid para realizar dos doctorados, uno en Físicas y otro en Ciencias Exactas, sacándolos el mismo día de 1905. Acabó en 1909 sus estudios de ingeniero en Madrid. Las “malas influencias” de su tío cura le llevaron además a dominar el alemán, inglés, francés, italiano e incluso ruso. En 1909 fue elegido miembro de la Real Academia de Ciencias y Artes de Barcelona, donde leyó su trabajo “Emisión de radiaciones por cuerpos fijos o en movimiento”. En 1910 fue elegido presidente de la Sociedad Astronómica de Barcelona y en 1911 fundó la sección de ciencias del Instituto de Estudios Catalanes.

En plena monarquía parlamentaria de Alfonso XIII, obtuvo la cátedra de Mecánica Racional en la Universidad de Zaragoza y la de Acústica y Óptica en la Universidad de Barcelona, la única cátedra de Física superior que había en esa Universidad. Terradas se presentó a ambas y ambas consiguió. Aún no había cumplido los 23 años. Fue director fundador del Instituto de Electricidad y Mecánica Aplicada desde 1917 hasta 1924. *Puso en marcha la Red de Ferrocarriles Secundarios de Cataluña* (1918-1924). En 1924 se incorporó a la compañía norteamericana ITT, que consiguió el monopolio telefónico en España y creó la Compañía Telefónica Nacional de España, de la que Terradas fue director fundador de la misma en el periodo 1929-1930.

 
Esteban Terradas i Illa

En 1923, fue uno de los anfitriones, en Barcelona, de la visita que realizó a España *Albert Einstein*. El físico alemán le definió como “uno de los cinco hombres más inteligentes que conozco y uno de los pocos que puede comprender hoy en día la Teoría de la relatividad”. Fue uno de los principales valedores en España de la mecánica cuántica. Terradas se ocupó de ella y de divulgarla mediante comunicaciones a congresos, la edición de libros, impartiendo clases, dando conferencias, organizando encuentros científicos, etc. Siendo miembro de la Universidad de Barcelona se trasladó a Argentina donde pasó la Guerra Civil, tras ser purgado por Companys y Bosch Gimpera. En 1940 el físico Julio Palacios hizo una visita cultural a Suramérica con el fin de conseguir que el matemático Rey Pastor y Esteban Terradas pasaran a formar parte del claustro de la Universidad de Madrid. Al barcelonés se le concedió la cátedra de Física-Matemática de la Facultad de Ciencias de la Universidad de Madrid. Terradas tuvo mucho que ver en los primeros pasos institucionales y profesionales de la aeronáutica española a través de la Escuela Superior Aerotécnica y del Instituto Nacional de Tecnología Aeronáutica (INTA). Dio clases en la Escuela Superior de Aerotecnia fundada por el científico católico republicano –que no partidario del Frente Popular– Emilio Herrera. Terradas fomentó las visitas de prestigiosas personalidades internacionales al INTA (Instituto Nacional de Técnica Aeronáutica, palabra que se cambió por Aeroespacial en 1963) creado en 1942 y del que él fue patronato presidente.

En 1944 fue elegido *académico de la Real Academia Española*. A lo largo de su vida obtuvo el doctorado _Honoris Causa_ de las Universidades de Buenos Aires, Santiago de Chile y de Toulouse. El Asteroide 2399 (1971 MA), que forma parte del cinturón de asteroides que hay entre las órbitas de Marte y Júpiter, fue descubierto en 1971 por C. U. Cesco y nombrado Terradas en memoria de este científico español. De él se dijo que era “uno de los 6 primeros cerebros mundiales de su tiempo”. Sería también presidente del Instituto Nacional de Electrónica (dependiente del CSIC), Presidente del Consejo de Administración de la Central Térmica de Ponferrada (que pertenecía a la Empresa Nacional de Electricidad) y de la Junta de Energía Nuclear (aunque casi no pudo ejercer este último cargo por su fallecimiento en 1950). Guillermo Rovirosa fue discípulo destacado en el equipo de investigación de Esteban Terradas, fundador de las HOAC (Hermandades Obreras de Acción Católica).

Pero también hubo científicos asesinados cuando los destinos de la Comunidad Autónoma Catalana eran regidos por Esquerra Republicana. Uno de ellos fue *Ramon Casamada Mauri (Terrassa, 1874 – Barcelona, 1936)*. Era decano de la Facultad de Farmacia y catedrático de Técnica Física y Análisis Químico, además de Miembro de la Real Academia de la Ciencia, las Artes y la Medicina. Fue vicepresidente del Ateneo Barcelonés de 1926 al 1928. Destituido de su cargo por el comisario-rector de la Universidad de Barcelona, el tristemente famoso Pere Bosch-Gimpera, desapareció en octubre de 1936 a manos de milicianos y fue asesinado. La misma suerte corrieron *Salvador Tayá y Filella (Barcelona 1882- 1936)*, catedrático y secretario en la Facultad de Farmacia de Barcelona; *Antoni Guardia y Uberna (Barcelona 1896)*, médico especialista en patología médica, presidente de “Laboratorios Fher” o *Francesc Xavier Palomas i Bons*, doctor en Farmacia, profesor auxiliar interino en la Facultad de Farmacia de la Universidad de Barcelona y autor de numerosas obras sobre farmacia.

*Menéndez Pelayo* se cansó de pedir un solo nombre de científico ajusticiado por la Inquisición Española, sin que hasta ahora tal pregunta haya llegado a ser contestada. Asesinar a cuatro científicos supone por tanto cuadruplicar en un período de tiempo inferior a cuatro años lo que aquella no hizo en casi cuatro siglos de existencia.

ERC y las ideologías que confluyeron en el Frente Popular fueron las mismas que levantaron el Muro de Berlín o que desencadenaron millones de muertos de hambre en Holodomor, a consecuencia de las políticas de Stalin (cuyo retrato fue colgado por el PSUC de la fachada del Hotel Colon de Barcelona). Ambas efemérides se conmemoraron este noviembre de 2019. Vaya desde aquí nuestro homenaje a todos ellos.


----------



## Incorrezto (12 Dic 2019)

huzaan dijo:


> A manos de auténticos rufianes algunos fueron depurados y otros asesinados



que fina ironía gasta el perrolisto


----------



## Gigatr0n. (12 Dic 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> que fina ironía gasta el perrolisto



No creo que vaya por ahí el autor. Si fuera político profesional, o periodista, lo habría sospechado, y casi acertado, pero de un biólogo, ratón de laboratorio, me temo que ni se haya acordado del diputado Rufián, ni de que da la casualidad de que es de ERC, a pesar de lo famoso que se está haciendo últimamente. 
Bueno, o a lo peor me falta suspicacia respecto a lo que dicen o escriben los demás..


----------



## machote hispano (21 Dic 2019)

Linthor dijo:


>



Con pistola al cinto, por si le llevan la contraria.


¿No fue esta la que mantuvo una disputa con otra diputada, acerca del voto femenino, que el pzoe se negaba a reconocer, y esta tipa votó "No" al derecho de sufragio femenino?


----------



## fredesvindo (21 Dic 2019)

machote hispano dijo:


> Con pistola al cinto, por si le llevan la contraria.
> 
> 
> ¿No fue esta la que mantuvo una disputa con otra diputada, acerca del voto femenino, que el pzoe se negaba a reconocer, y esta tipa votó "No" al derecho de sufragio femenino?



Con la cara de salida y mala ostia en vez de pistola tenía un consolador


----------



## Gigatr0n. (21 Dic 2019)

*La verdad sobre “los niños ahorcados por los fascistas en Badajoz 

Moisés Domínguez Núñez*







El historiador *Francisco Espinosa* aclara la naturaleza de la criminal fotografía que ilustra este post:

_“La foto procede de un expediente militar de 1938. La censura de prensa la encontró en una carta que Toribio González Ortega, un campesino de Piña de Esgueva (Valladolid) afincado en Baracaldo, envió a su esposa, Juana Natoril, que había pasado a Francia con los hijos. La carta, antes de salir, había pasado por varios familiares y nunca se aclaró quién introdujo ese recorte, de forma que el sumario fue sobreseído. Toda fotografía, máxime las procedentes de lugares de máxima tensión, debe ser puesta en duda por principio y analizada con máximo cuidado. La foto, impactante, parece real pero hay que confirmar que refleja un hecho ocurrido en Badajoz durante la guerra civil y no de mera propaganda. Sabemos que algo así pudo ocurrir pero no podemos darla por cierta hasta que tengamos certeza. La consulta realizada a la Hemeroteca Nacional de México DF ha resultado infructuosa: no consta ningún periódico con ese título en agosto de 1937. Es posible que se trate de algo ocurrido en otro lugar, en otra época e incluso en otra guerra pero lo que parece indudable es que si el crimen que muestra la imagen ocurrió en Badajoz es imposible que se haya borrado de la memoria colectiva del lugar donde ocurrió. Quizás alguien recuerde algo.”_

6 MAYO 2019 • TEMPUS IN LUCEM TANDEM VERITATEM TRAHIT
Moisés Domínguez Núñez
Una tónica general de los pseudohistoriadores irredentistas de izquierda, en los estudios sobre la Guerra Civil en Extremadura , ha sido achacar los crímenes más horrendos a las fuerzas golpistas, a la Falange y al Requeté, eximiendo o blanqueado las acciones criminales que llevaron a cabo los miembros de las milicias del Frente Popular y del Ejército Popular y no sólo con el enemigo sino con el pogromo, las purgas y depuraciones de su propio bando. Desde hace 40 años no hay una sola película, serie o programa televisivo donde el bando vencedor de la Guerra Civil salga bien parado.

En esta línea dogmática encuadramos un articulito que un pretendido historiador extremeño a instancia de otro “prestigioso» colgó hace ya algunos años en la red y donde exponía una horrible imagen donde salían unos niños ahorcados como racimos de uvas. Evidentemente dejaba caer que ese asesinato bien podría haber sido cometido por los malvados facinerosos en el avance por Extremadura de las tropas de la columna Madrid compuestas por legionarios y regulares. Como no.
En la mente de estos historiadores trabucaires de izquierda no cabe la posibilidad que eso hubiera podido suceder en su “bando”, el bando perdedor de la infausta Guerra Incivil. Así que como el que no quiere la cosa José María Lama y Francisco Espinosa, hacedores de esta incógnita historia, dejaban en el aire la cuestión hasta que algún amigo, colega o compañero de carrera resolviera el enigma de los «niños españoles ahorcados por las tropas de invasión fascista en la provincia de Badajoz». Al más puro estilo Ángel Viñas. Supongo que esperando que alguno de esos investigadores o historiadores afirmara, que sin duda alguna, ese infanticidio había ocurrido en la provincia de Badajoz, en la zona controlada por las tropas del teniente coronel Yagüe.
Pues bien, resulta que como decía Menandro _Tempus in lucem tandem veritatem trahit_ («El tiempo saca siempre la verdad a la luz»), la verdad sale a relucir donde menos lo esperas. Ni la imagen corresponde a un suceso acaecido durante la Guerra Civil ni tan siquiera tuvo lugar en España. La realidad nos lleva a Polonia en 1923.






Veamos que ocurrió en realidad. Durante la tarde del 11 de Diciembre de 1923, una gitana de 32 años de edad llamada Marianna Dolinska, colgó a sus cuatros hijos en un árbol cerca de la aldea de Antonwka. Las criaturas eran de muy corta edad (dos gemelos de 3 años, una niña de 5 y un niño de 6 años) .¿Qué es lo que llevó a esta desgraciada mujer a cometer ese crimen? La desesperación y el hambre. Aquí no intervino ningún fascista con bigotito reconocible. La madre no podía dar de comer a sus hijos y un estado de locura pensó que privándoles de la vida los protegería de la pobreza y hambruna que padecían. Ella misma se entregó a la policía de Radom el 12 de Diciembre y confeso el crimen. La romaní Dolinska vagó de psiquiátrico en psiquiátrico muriendo en 1928. El árbol donde colgó a sus pequeños fue talado.
Un fotógrafo de la policía cazó algunas imágenes de los niños ahorcados y esas impactantes imágenes se publicaron en 1928 por primera vez en un anuario psiquiátrico ilustrando un trabajo sobre la psicosis vergüenza-depresiva. Más tarde fue utilizada en la guerra de la propaganda durante la II Guerra Mundial para denunciar los crímenes cometidos por el Ejército Insurgente Ucraniano (UPA) contra los niños polacos en 1943 en Wolyn y Podolia. A partir de entonces salió publicada en numerosas revistas y estudios.
En el año 2007, un año después que el Sr. José Maria Lama lo publicara en su blog, Marian Konieczny patrocinó un monumento a las victimas del genocidio provocado por la UPA en Polonia.

Seguramente los citados historiadores extremeños no harán el ejercicio de reconvención histórica que debería hacer sobre este suceso histórico, así que aquí queda lo que realmente ocurrió con esas malogradas criaturas.


----------



## fredesvindo (28 Dic 2019)

*El Papa Francisco promulgó el decreto de martirio el 12 de dicembre*
*Reconocido el martirio de la Hermana Isabel Sánchez Romero: querían obligarla a blasfemar, pero ella respondió con jaculatorias*

La hermana Isabel fue arrestada en febrero de 1937, en la cárcel fue insultada y golpeada por los milicianos republicanos. Querían obligarla a blasfemar, pero ella respondió con jaculatorias.


14/12/19 3:12 PM




(*ACI/InfoCatólica*) La Hermana Isabel Sánchez Romero, de 76 años, *fue asesinada por odio a la fe* durante la Guerra Civil Española (1936-1939). Los milicianos *querían obligarla a blasfemar*, pero ella respondió con jaculatorias y fue asesinada con una piedra.
El pasado 12 de diciembre *el Papa Francisco promulgó el decreto de martirio* de la religiosa española *Isabel Sánchez Romero*, monja profesa de la orden de Santo Domingo, que fue asesinada cuando tenía 76 años por odio a la fe en 1937.
Esta religiosa nació en 1860, en Huéscar, Granada (España), cuando tenía 17 años entró en el monasterio de las Hermanas Dominicas y tomó el nombre de Ascensión de San José.
Según destaca VaticanNews la religiosa era «obediente, silenciosa, trabajadora y humilde. Y aunque sufría una enfermedad rara que cubría su cuerpo con llagas, nadie la escuchó lamentarse».
Comenzó la persecución religiosa en España y posteriormente estalló la guerra Civil el 15 de julio de 1936.
La hermana Isabel fue arrestada en febrero de 1937, cuando tenía 76 años. A pesar de su avanzada edad *en la cárcel fue insultada y golpeada* por los milicianos republicanos. Querían obligarla a blasfemar, pero ella respondió con jaculatorias, por eso la arrestaron.
Querían hacerla subir a una camioneta para ser transportada, junto con otros detenidos, al cementerio para ser fusilados, pero por su edad ella no podía subir y por eso los milicianos la levantaron y la arrojaron dentro de la camioneta con violencia.
Una vez en el cementerio, la religiosa vio cómo asesinaban a su sobrino Florencio, pero ella rezó hasta el final.
*Ella no fue fusilada*, sino que los milicianos pusieron su cabeza sobre una piedra y con otra le golpearon el cráneo.
El reconocimiento del martirio de esta religiosa se promulgó el mismo día, 12 de diciembre, que el de otros 26 mártires españoles, 1 beata italiana y el reconocimiento de las virtudes heroicas de 6 siervos de Dios.


----------



## Linthor (8 Ene 2020)




----------



## Incorrezto (8 Ene 2020)

Linthor dijo:


>



jajaja, fantástico video explicativo en dos minutos.

y encima insulta a los demócratas poniendo cadáveres fusilados por los franquistas como víctimas de las milicias.


----------



## Blas Piñar (9 Ene 2020)

Este comentario ha sido censurado por el Ministerio de la Verdad.


----------



## machote hispano (10 Ene 2020)

Hola, pasaba por aquí y tal y cual:

El origen golpista, totalitario y violento del PSOE: un pasado que hoy intenta blanquear


----------



## Incorrezto (11 Ene 2020)

machote hispano dijo:


> Hola, pasaba por aquí y tal y cual:
> 
> El origen golpista, totalitario y violento del PSOE: un pasado que hoy intenta blanquear



no, si no se ocultan.

han quitado toda la parafernalia católico navideña y ya ha muerto un borbón.


----------



## I. de A. (11 Ene 2020)

*La memoria histórica de Alcala de Henares*






Su nombre era SIMÓN GARCÍA de PEDRO

Este miembro de UGT fue el alcalde de Alcalá de Henares desde marzo de 1937 (hasta esa fecha fue alcalde segundo) a febrero de 1939.

Durante su vice alcaldía dirigió a los milicianos que asaltaron el monasterio de Santa Catalina.

Simón García de Pedro reunió a todas las monjas en una habitación y, bajo la amenaza de los fusiles, les exigió que le entregaran todo el dinero que tuvieran, prometiéndoles que a partir de ahora su manutención iba a correr a cargo del Ayuntamiento y, como alcalde segundo, se comprometió a traerles la comida todos los días. En vez de esto las encerró y dió su custodia a las milicias populares.

Irian muriendo a manos de los milicianos poco a poco.

Detenido al finalizar la contienda pasaría 10 años en la cárcel tras redimir condena.

Muere en 1972.

En la actualidad le han puesto una calle a este personaje, en el mismo centro de la ciudad.

La memoria histórica de Alcala de Henares


----------



## I. de A. (11 Ene 2020)

*Memoria Histórica Borrada: La matanza de Granja de Torrehermosa.*
15 julio, 2018 Redacción Memoria Histórica, Noticias 7








El 24 de septiembre de 1936, los milicianos del PSOE-PCE entraron en la pequeña localidad de Granja de Torrehermosa (Badajoz), donde asesinaron a tiros, palos y hachazos a 35 varones, 11 mujeres y dos niñas. Los criminales, después de robar en los domicilios de sus víctimas, se dirigieron al cementerio. Allí abrieron nichos y féretros con la intención de despojar a los muertos de anillos, dientes de oro y cualquier otro pequeño objeto de valor.

*Años más tarde, el 27 de mayo de 1987, TVE, bajo control del PSOE, emitió un documental en el que se afirmaba, con todo lujo de detallas y “datos” contrastados, que la matanza había sido obra de las tropas “franquistas”… lo que produjo verdadero estupor entre quienes fueron testigos directos de lo que ocurrió en aquella aciaga jornada.

Al embuste de TVE respondió el diario ABC con un artículo publicado el 31 de mayo del mismo año:*

“Los menguados supervivientes de aquella matanza reconocieron, con dolor y estupor, a los suyos. Los que aparecían asesinados por la represión franquista no eran otros que los miembros de una ilustre familia de Granja de Torrehermosa (Badajoz), que fueron brutalmente masacrados en su domicilio por milicianos de Frente Popular el 24 de septiembre de 1936. En la masacre cayeron desde el abuelo, Sebastián de Gala Ortiz, de setenta y ocho años, hasta su nieta de dos años, María de las Nieves de la Gala Durán, y así hasta catorce miembros de la familia, amén de las dos sirvientas de la familia y una hija de la costurera de once años. Los hombres jóvenes de la casa, Francisco, Ernesto y Felipe de la Gala, ya habían sido asesinados semanas antes”. (Cit. por Nicolás Salas,_ La otra memoria histórica)._

Los milicianos se ensañaron especialmente con los miembros de la familia De Gala-Llera, como queda demostrado por las fotografías que se tomaron a los pocos días y el informe forense:

“En el exterior del cementerio de dicho pueblo, y al lado izquierdo de la puerta que le da entrada, se encontraba profusamente hacinado un montón de cadáveres en número de once, de los cuales ocho eran de mujeres de diversas edades, dos de niñas y uno de hombre. El estado de descomposición de tales cadáveres dificultaba extraordinariamente un reconocimiento minucioso y detallado de los mismos. Con toda seguridad la muerte violenta que han sufrido estas víctimas se produjo de cuarenta y ocho a setenta y dos horas antes de hacerse este informe.

La identificación de las víctimas se hizo difícil por la causa antes dicha y no pudo ser completa. Sin embargo, los datos conseguidos son los siguientes:

1-Cadáver de hombre de unos 60 años de edad, herida de hacha en la región parietal izquierda y herida de bala en la región precordial.
2-Cadáver de niña de unos 5 años de edad, herida de hacha u otro instrumento cortante y pesado, en el parietal derecho, fractura completa del cráneo con magullamiento, fractura completa del brazo y antebrazo derecho y extensas contusiones en la región lumbar y dorsal. La muerte fue producida, al parecer, por golpe violento de la víctima contra el suelo o pared, con fractura de la extremidad superior derecha y contusiones, y una vez en el suelo herida en el cráneo.
3-Otro cadáver de niña de unos 9 a 10 años, fractura con magullamiento del cráneo (…) fractura completa del brazo derecho y signos de violación o intentos.
4-Cadáver de una joven de 22 a 26 años, con tremendo golpe entre parietal izquierdo y el occipital, con hundimiento de la bóveda craneana, salida de la masa encefálica e inclusión del pelo dentro del cráneo, balazo en la región maxilar derecha, sin orificio de salida, seguramente producido por bala de plomo de un calibre de 44 a 48.
5-Cadáver de una mujer de unos 58 a 60 años de edad, extensa herida por hacha al lado derecho del cráneo y cara.
6-Cadáver de joven de unos 30 años de edad, con desarticulación completa de la cabeza, contusión extensa en la región frontal izquierda y desgarramiento de la vulva por objeto contundente. En esta víctima hubo posible violación hecha con anterioridad.
7-Cadáver de mujer con extensa herida cortante, posiblemente producida por hacha en la ingle derecha, con rotura del paquete básculo-nervioso y capas musculares, no pudiéndosele hacer una inspección por encontrarse debajo de los otros cadáveres.
8-Cadáver de mujer con extensa herida en la cara interna de la pierna izquierda, producida por hacha, con desgarramiento de todos los tejidos.
9-Cadáver de mujer de unos 24 a 26 años de edad, con magullamiento del cráneo, desarticulación de la cabeza, fractura del brazo derecho, exoftalmia del ojo izquierdo, contusiones en la región genital producidas por una posible violación.
10-Cadáver de mujer con herida extensa por instrumento muy cortante en la región maxilo-parietal-temporal izquierda.
11-Cadáver de mujer que por encontrarse completamente debajo de los demás no pudo ser reconocido”. (Informe forense publicado en La otra memoria histórica, editorial Almuzara).

*El PSOE siempre ha estado convencido (y lo sigue estando) de que la mentira es un arma cargada de futuro… y razón no le falta. Sin embargo, sus afiliados en este caso concreto no fueron originales en su vileza de culpar a otros de la matanza de Granja de Torrehermosa, puesto que simplemente siguieron las sabias enseñanzas de Stalin, que de intoxicar con propaganda era un maestro. 
Hoy en día, los secuaces del fundador del PSOE siguen mintiendo, sembrando odio, ocultando con ferocidad la verdad histórica y creando mitos tan falsos como fantásticos. *Juran por sus interfectos que son demócratas, más incluso que el ferrolano, pero se sublevaron contra la Segunda República en octubre de 1934, lo que ocasionó miles de muertos en Asturias; vociferan su respeto por los homosexuales, pero in illo tempore los reprimieron con dureza y motejaron de ”señorita con piso de soltera” a García Lorca; nos presentan como héroes a ciertos personajes, pero los hechos demuestran que sólo fueron hampones, pistoleros y genocidas; saquearon los bancos, los museos y hasta los montes de piedad para vivir en el exilio como los ricos al terminar la guerra, pero dijeron que lo hacían por amor al proletariado. La izquierda sabe que quien controla el presente también controla el pasado y el futuro. Y en eso ha estado siempre. Y en eso está ahora… envenenando con sus embustes el presente.
Fuente: La Gaceta de Tabarnia


----------



## machote hispano (11 Ene 2020)

No me extraña que después de la guerra todos quisieran olvidar y seguir con sus vidas, sin rencores ni venganzas personales, en general, como en el caso de la mina de Camuñas, que aún hoy se desconoce cuántos fueron salvajemente torturados y asesinados, pero como son del otro bando..., ni paguita, ni subvención.

Hasta yo quisiera olvidar esa época salvaje, pero por cuatro votos y unas paguitas y subvenciones para los estómagos agradecidos, empeñados en mentir y distorsionar los hechos históricos, no queda otra que defender la Verdad y sacarla a la luz, por desagradable que sea ver las maldades que seres vagamente humanos le hacen a otras personas, no sea que lo vuelvan a intentar.


----------



## fredesvindo (26 Ene 2020)

*El Papa reconoce el martirio de tres capuchinos asesinados en la guerra civil española*

ROMA, 24 (EUROPA PRESS)
El Papa ha reconocido el martirio de tres sacerdotes de la Orden de los Capuchinos, entre ellos José Doménech Bonet, asesinados "por odio a la fe" en el periodo comprendido entre el 24 de julio y el 6 de agosto de 1936, durante la guerra civil española.

Así lo ha comunicado la oficina de la prensa de la Santa Sede en una nota enviada a los periodistas acreditados.
El Pontífice ha firmado también el martirio de José Mª Gran Cirera y otros dos misioneros del Sagrado Corazón, asesinados en Guatemala por odio a la Fe entre 1980 y 1991, durante la guerra civil, por grupos de militares.

Al reconocérseles el martirio se convertirán en beatos.


----------



## Don Potettes (26 Ene 2020)

El relato. Lo importante no son los hechos. ES EL RELATO...


----------



## fredesvindo (26 Ene 2020)

Don Potettes dijo:


> El relato. Lo importante no son los hechos. ES EL RELATO...




La verdad suya, no la real; Ellos odia lo que paso realmente, donde esta el oro de Moscú, quienes fueron los culpables de la guerra, quienes era los que quemaban la iglesia y asesinaba a monjas y sacerdotes.

La única verdad suya es que solo hubo un culpable....FRANCO.


----------



## Incorrezto (29 Ene 2020)

Una de las innumerables iglesias destruidas por los fascistas.

Catedral de Getafe.


----------



## fredesvindo (29 Ene 2020)

Cada bando tiene sus ideas, pero tu apestas con tus ideas.


----------



## klopec (29 Ene 2020)

La "_realidad_" no se la creen ya ni los embusteros de Newtral. Después de 20 años de mentiras y manipulaciones, ni los de La Sexta quieren saber nada de la farsa.

No hay pruebas de que España sea el segundo país del mundo en desaparecidos tras Camboya

Por cierto, es falso que no se sepa quien inventó lo de "_más fosas que en Camboya_". *Lo ocultan porque él mismo ha reconocido que es mentira. *

El autor de la famosa cita que compara España con Camboya: "Se me malinterpretó"

Es para que se os caiga la cara de vergüenza, farsantes


----------



## fredesvindo (4 Feb 2020)

*Así traicionó y asesinó el Frente Popular a uno de los grandes héroes de España*
*Oswaldo Capaz, el último militar que ensanchó el territorio patrio en Ifni, murió fusilado de un tiro en la nuca por negarse a dirigir a milicianos y «gentes alborotadas» al combate durante la Guerra Civil*




Manuel P. VillatoroSEGUIR Actualizado:30/01/2020 13:52h Guardar 
*Noticias relacionadas*



La heroica muerte del Guardia Civil que defendió su puesto frente a 5.000 'sediciosos' en 1934
El general *Oswaldo Capaz* pasó una vida entera al servicio de España y se dejó el alma por dilatar nuestro territorio en *Ifni*. Sin embargo, le bastaron unas pocas (y desafortunadas) palabras para ganarse un billete hacia el otro mundo; un boleto solo de ida. La frase que lo condenó fue rememorada por el mismo Ramón Serrano Suñer en un extenso artículo publicado en el diario ABC allá por 1985: «*Yo soy un jefe que manda soldados, no gentes alborotadas*». Con ella se negó a dirigir, durante la *Guerra Civil*, a los exaltados miembros del *Frente Popular*. Por desgracia para él, aquellos mismos hombres a los que no quiso liderar fueron los que le pegaron un tiro en la nuca en la mañana del *22 de agosto de 1936*. Y eso, a pesar de que siempre se mantuvo leal a la *Segunda República*.
Suñer, ministro durante la dictadura y cuñado del mismo Francisco Franco, no tuvo reparos a la hora de alabar la figura de Capaz en el mencionado reportaje. En parte, porque fue el último oficial de nuestro país en expandir el territorio patrio; pero también por sus capacidades como militar. «Era un hombre *íntegro*, *razonador*, *serio *y *respetable*. Nunca hablaba de sus méritos», escribió. Ambos, de hecho, compartieron los pasillos de la cárcel madrileña poco después de que comenzara la *Guerra Civil *y de que fueran detenidos por el gobierno. En aquel confinamiento, el general se mantuvo siempre estoico y no rechazó a la *Segunda República*. Lo que sí fue es crítico con las fuerzas armadas organizadas por sus superiores y admitió que los alzados contaban con un contingente «*perfectamente organizado y jerarquizado*». Pagó cara su sinceridad.
*Infancia y primeros éxitos*
*Oswaldo Fernando de la Caridad Capaz y Montes *(su nombre completo lo especificó el mismo Serrano Suñez en una corrección enviada al diario ABC en 1985) vino al mundo en *Puerto Príncipe*, *Cuba*, el 17 de marzo de 1894; cuando la isla era todavía territorio español antes de la gran debacle de las últimas colonias. Según explica el historiador *Juan José Primo Jurado *en «Los generales de África» (Almuzara, 2017), el futuro héroe de Marruecos «inició su carrera militar en la *Academia Militar de Infantería de Toledo*» cuando sumaba 16 primaveras a sus espaldas. Tras graduarse, en 1922 pasó a servir en África, donde trascurrió la mayor parte de su vida como hombres de armas. Su primera parada fue la *Policía Indígena*, en la que sirvió como capitán y donde se destacó como uno de sus principales mandos.
Desde su juventud, Capaz fue el ejemplo de oficial comprometido con los hombres a los que dirigía y con el territorio en el que debía prestar servicio. Así lo atestiguó el propio Serrano Suñer: «Fue desde muy joven un gran conocedor de los marroquíes, que le admiraban y respetaban de manera especial». En palabras del cuñado de Franco, también hablaba («*dominaba*») el *árabe *y, «al frente de la harka que llevó su nombre alcanzó un prestigio enorme» a nivel militar. «Por sus virtudes, su valor en el combate y su singular personalidad, lo consideraban como un “*santón*”», completa. En 1926, ya ascendido a comandante, volvió a demostrar que andaba sobrado de valor al someter en la región de *Gómara *(tal y como apunta Primo Jurado) a una decena de tribus a las que confiscó 3.000 fusiles.





Lo más llamativo es que aquella gesta no la hizo solo a golpe de espada y fusil, sino mediante la palabra. En ese momento se dejaron ver también sus dotes como parlamentario y diplomático. «Su acción política fue muy hábil y eficaz como interventor primero, y más tarde al ejercer el cargo de *Delegado General de Asuntos Indígenas*», añade en el artículo de ABC su compañero de prisión. En este último cargo (que mantuvo hasta 1931) organizó un sistema eficaz para controlar a las cábilas rifeñas y evitar que se alzasen contra los mandos peninsulares. Y lo hizo ya como coronel, después de recibir varios ascensos. Capaz era, si me permiten el sencillo juego de palabras, un perfecto y muy capaz militar africanista.
Permaneció en el cargo hasta que *Manuel Azaña *(presidente del Consejo de Ministros y Ministro de Guerra entre 1931 y 1933), orquestó una reforma militar que castigó duramente a los militares africanistas. Así lo atestigua el que Capaz fuera destituido de su puesto tras la aprobación de aquellas modificaciones y, a la postre, se le enviara a Canarias con el grado de coronel. Algo que, una vez más, recogió Suñer en su artículo para ABC de forma escueta, pero nada sucinta: «Fue *confinado *en Canarias durante el gobierno de Azaña».
*Héroe de Ifni*
Sin embargo, poco después fue llamado de nuevo a primera línea para participar en la *toma de Ifni *(al suroeste de Marruecos y conocida también como* Santa Cruz de la Mar Pequeña*); una región ansiada por nuestro país desde el siglo XV, cuando fue atisbada por los primeros conquistadores peninsulares. Así lo recordaba Serrano Suñer en su artículo para ABC: «El territorio había sido descubierto por el español don *Diego de Herrera*, que allí instaló un castillo. En los tratados concertados por España con Marruecos se le había concedido a nuestro país solamente el establecimiento de una pesquería». El deseo de todos los gobiernos de hacerse con la región se hizo patente a partir de *1777 *a través del explorador y militar *Jorge Juan *(que no pudo tomarla) y una infinidad de peticiones diplomáticas.
En 1934, el gobierno de *Alejandro Lerroux* recurrió a Capaz después de que, apenas un año antes, la expedición enviada desde la península para tomar por las bravas Ifni (al mando del almirante *Nieto Antúnez*) fallara de forma estrepitosa. Nuestro militar tomó otro camino para cumplir su misión... En primer lugar, se trasladó hasta el sur del *Protectorado Español *para, a continuación, entablar desde allí conversaciones con las mismas tribus que habían evitado la invasión de su predecesor. Y le fue a pedir de boca. «Gracias a esta acción política y diplomática, el* 6 de abril de 1934*, desembarcó y ocupó pacíficamente Ifni al entrar en su capital, *Sidi Ifni*», añade, en este caso, el autor español. Aquella victoria, alcanzada sin una sola gota de sangre, fue aplaudida por todo el Congreso de los Diputados. Y no era para menos, pues parecía algo imposible.




Oswaldo Capaz
Lerroux, agradecido y sorprendido, ascendió a Capaz a general de brigada y gobernador de Ifni. Bondades que recogió el diario ABC ese mismo año en varias noticias que recalcaron los «*excelentes servicios prestados*». Este oficial se encargó de erigir la ciudad a su gusto. Y lo cierto es que la convirtió en la capital del *África Occidental Española*. Algo que recalcó el mismo Lerroux poco después al incidir en que aquel territorio yermo se había convertido en «un pedestal donde el derecho de España planta el mástil de su bandera». En la práctica, nuestro protagonista fue el último conquistador hispano y logró, como dejó escrito el entonces Presidente de la República, «*ensanchar el mapa*» y «*hacer crecer la tierra española*». El político siempre le estuvo agradecido: «Rindo tributo de justicia a los que concibieron y ejecutaron el plan».
*Traicionado y asesinado*
En julio, cuando se barruntaba la *Guerra Civil*, Capaz era comandante general de *Ceuta*. La mayor parte de los autores coinciden en que, al conocerse el alzamiento, se mantuvo fiel a la *Segunda República*. Así lo atestigua, por ejemplo, el doctor en historia *Arturo García Álvarez-Coque *en su tesis «Los militares de Estado Mayor en la Guerra Civil española». En la misma especifica que, tanto nuestro protagonista (entonces Jefe de la Circunscripción Occidental) como *Manuel Romerales Quintero *(Jefe de la Circunscripción Oriental), «fueron leales al gobierno». Por su parte, Caballero Jurado sentencia que «probablemente sabría de la conspiración militar, aunque no estaba implicado en ella». Algo que demuestra el que, el 17 de ese mismo mes (una jornada antes del golpe de Estado) pidiera permiso para viajar hasta la capital.
No pudo tomar peor decisión. Tras el golpe, y después de negarse a dirigir a milicianos a la batalla, fue detenido en su domicilio por miembros del *Frente Popular* e inmediatamente internado en la *cárcel Modelo *de la capital. Un hecho que corroboró, en 1985, el doctor de los servicios médicos de Marruecos *Carlos Rico-Avello *en una carta a ABC. Desde aquella jornada hasta el 22 de agosto de 1936 Capaz fue compañero de Serrano Suñer, quien lo definió de esta guisa en el mencionado artículo a este diario: «Era Capaz un hombre *íntegro*, *razonador*, *serio *y *respetable*. Nunca hablaba de sus méritos y jamás toleró la menor vejación de los milicianos ni entabló con ellos conversación. Fue allí, para todos, paradigma de *dignidad*, *integridad *y *aplomo*».




Revista de 1934
Serrano Suñer explicó también en el texto que «nos paseábamos juntos por el patio de la cárcel durante las horas que nos permitían hacerlo». En estos ratos le confesó que había sido atrapado por negarse a dirigir a los milicianos hacia el combate y que la *Segunda República* poco podía hacer para frenar el avance *Nacional*. «Los militares -me decía- tenían un Ejército perfectamente organizado y jerarquizado, mientras que el *Gobierno republicano*, aunque contaba con algunos jefes y oficiales valerosos, como el coronel Vicente Rojo, carecía de soldados disciplinados, cosa que agravaban las interferencias políticas».
También le desveló que la única forma en la que podrían sobrevivir sería «adueñarnos de la prisión, arrollando y desarmando a los milicianos y vigilantes» cuando arribaran los franquistas ya que, de otro modo, «nos matarían a todos».




Serrano Suñer
No tuvo oportunidad de llevar a cabo su plan antes de morir. En la madrugada del *22 de agosto *(según Suñer) o el mismo 23 (en palabras de Rico-Avello) un grupo de anarquistas del *Frente Popular* tomó la Modelo y, acorde con lo que narra Caballero Jurado, organizaron un tribunal improvisado que no tardó en dictar sentencia. «Sentados todos los presos en el suelo de la galería primera, varios milicianos con pequeñas linternas en la mano gritaron: “*Ese que llaman el general Capaz*”; lo cogieron en la galería, tratando de atarlo, cosa que no consiguieron, y a empujones lo sacaron y lo mataron.
Así se perdió para España un gran soldado», completó Suñer. Un hombre que el historiador *Stanley G. Payne* definió como «*republicano moderado*». Sus últimos momentos también fueron narrados por Rico-Avello: «Los generales *Capaz *y *Villegas*, y el ex ministro *Rico Avello*, fueron sacados juntos de las celdas de la prisión celular de Madrid para ser vilmente asesinados en la Pradera de San Isidro».


----------



## fredesvindo (4 Feb 2020)

*La heroica muerte del Guardia Civil que defendió su puesto frente a 5.000 'sediciosos' en 1934*
*El capitán José Alonso Nart fue asesinado a machetazos en Langreo, después de 36 horas de combate, durante la Revolución de Octubre de 1934*




Manuel P. VillatoroSEGUIR Actualizado:17/10/2019 11:27h Guardar 
23
*Noticias relacionadas*



Las Termópilas de la Legión: el puñado de héroes que murió por España en Iguermisén
Odiado y pobre: la injusta muerte del héroe que evitó la masacre de 14.000 españoles
El héroe español que prefirió morir a sablazos a rendirse ante los piratas de Napoleón
La *Revolución de Octubre de 1934 *acaecida en *Asturias vino acompañada* de un sin fin de paradojas. En aquel levantamiento obrero pudo verse, por ejemplo, a  Francisco Franco luchar por mantener el orden en nombre de una Segunda República que le tildaba de *oficial fiable y leal*. Pero, más allá de esos disparates, los cruentos enfrentamientos sucedidos en el norte dejaron también para el recuerdo decenas de combates entre las tropas leales al gobierno y los «revoltosos» (como se les llamó en la prensa); revolucionarios armados con escopetas, cartuchos de dinamita y hasta una veintena de cañones que robaron de una fábrica de armas local. Lo que está claro es que no fue un suceso menor, como demuestra el que el ABC de la época hablara de la «*criminal sedición socialista*».
En los combates en las calles asturianas, la *Guardia de Asalto *y la *Guardia Civil *se enfrentaron, codo con codo, a miles de enemigos. Determinados a apaciguar la revuelta y mantener el orden, fueron muchos los que murieron. Y entre ellos se encontró el capitán de la *Benemérita José Alonso Nart*. Oficial al mando del puesto del distrito de *Sama *(en *Langreo*, a unos 20 kilómetros de *Oviedo*), consiguió defender su posición junto a una treintena de compañeros de hasta 5.000 obreros armados. Treinta y seis horas después, cuando su fuerza había sido mermada de forma drástica, tocó a retirada e intentó evitar la debacle, pero fue atrapado por un grupo de exaltados y asesinado a cuchilladas. Su valentía fue premiada a la postre con la *Cruz Laureada de San Fernando*.
*De Langreo al infierno*
Poco conocida es la historia de nuestro protagonista. *José Alonso Nart *vino al mundo, tal y como explica el historiador militar* José Luis Isabel Sánchez *en el Diccionario Biográfico de la Real Academia de la Historia, el 28 de septiembre de 1897 en la misma Sama que le vería morir. Dicen que de casta le viene al galgo, y algo parecido debió pasarle, pues su padre era comandante de la *Guardia Civil*. Con 16 años accedió a la *Academia de Infantería de Toledo* y, apenas tres años después, ascendió a segundo teniente y fue destinado en Oviedo. «Se le dio el mando de la sección de explosivos», desvela el experto. A partir de entonces su carrera fue fulgurante y sus ascensos recurrentes hasta que, en 1920, pasó a formar parte de la *Guardia Civil*.

Sus destinos le llevaron a conocer toda España. *Segovia*, *Melilla*, *Oviedo *y *Vizcaya *fueron solo algunas de las regiones por las que pasó. Así, hasta que dio con sus huesos en *Langreo *en 1934. Quizá en el peor momento, pues por entonces se fraguaba en Asturias una revuelta (amparada por el *socialismo*, el *anarquismo *y los *sindicatos*) que buscaba tomar el poder por las armas y acabar con el gobierno de concentración formado por el partido de *Alejandro Lerroux* y la *Confederación Española de Derechas Autónomas* (*CEDA*, considerada por el PSOE más reaccionario como la extrema derecha de la época). El 4 de octubre de ese mismo año aquel cóctel de tensión estalló con una huelga general que, si bien no cuajó en la mayor parte de España, provocó una verdadera guerra en el norte.




Guardias Civiles, en 1935
«Lo de Asturias fue un golpe muy duro para la República aunque gobernara una coalición de centro-derecha. Fue un gran golpe, una *insurrección armada *frente a un gobierno legal y legítimo. ¿Por qué no se podía montar una concentración si antes los había habido? Es una de las páginas más tristes dentro del socialismo español. Y de las que muchos se arrepintieron. Fue un punto de ruptura porque lo hizo una fuerza que había tomado parte en la construcción de la República. Una fuerza fundadora de una República que, constitucional e institucionalmente, tenía un sesgo bastante izquierdista. Levantarte contra el marco institucional que has creado es una verdadera contradicción. Y eso tuvo consecuencias: radicalizó al *PSOE *y a sus adversarios y abrió la puerta a los radicales de la extrema derecha (los falangistas, que odiaban a la *CEDA *porque jugaban al juego democrático y reforzaban a la República)», explica a ABC *Fernando del Rey*, historiador y autor de « Retaguardia Roja» (Galaxia Gutenberg, 2019).
*Defensa desesperada*
El *4 de octubre de 1934*, cuando los obreros salieron a las calles para acabar con los puestos de las tropas gubernamentales, Nart se encontraba en el cuartel de la* Guardia Civil *de Sama. El historiador *Agustín M. Pulido Pérez *explica en «La Segunda República y la Guardia Civil: Una historia de violencia y desconfianza» que «recorría el edificio impartiendo órdenes a los defensores para intentar ofrecer una defensa adecuada ante el previsible ataque revolucionario». No le faltaba razón. Los obreros no tardaron en rodear el acuartelamiento y en arrojar *dinamita *sobre ellos. «La compañía contaba con un oficial, tres suboficiales y treinta y seis guardias», añade Isabel. A estos primeros asaltantes se sumaron más y más a lo largo de la jornada hasta llegar a los *5.000.*
La presión se hizo asfixiante para los defensores: gritos, atronadores explosiones y, por descontado, la continua lluvia de disparos. Quizá por ello, y durante las primeras horas, Nart ordenó al teniente *Juan Llobera *que intentara salir con un pequeño grupo de guardias civiles a las afueras del cuartel para extender las líneas y no ceñirse a aquella ratonera. No sirvió de nada. Cinco de sus hombres fueron heridos y la patrulla se vio obligada a volver al refugio. Estaban rodeados por todos sus flancos pero, a pesar de ello, el capitán se negó a capitular cuando fue exhortado a ello por el jefe de los revolucionarios. Como si de una cruel respuesta se tratase, en las siguientes horas los cartuchos de dinamita resonaron sobre el tejado como una tormenta.




Extracto del periódico ABC
La mañana del día 5 fue la más dura para los defensores. Desesperado, Nart ordenó al subteniente *Benjamín Suárez *que conquistara un edificio cercano para relajar la presión a la que eran sometidos. De nuevo fue un fiasco y, aunque los guardias civiles lograron su objetivo, se vieron obligados a abandonar la posición poco después. En palabras de Pulido, los disparos continuaron hasta que, a eso de las *cuatro de la tarde*, el líder de los obreros se puso en contacto con el capitán: si no abandonaba la resistencia, volarían el edificio. También le ofreció la posibilidad de que las mujeres y los niños salieran sin peligro de allí. «Nart se negaba rotundamente a entregar su compañía, pero permitió la salida de las familias de los *guardias civiles *a través de un boquete abierto en una de las paredes», señala el experto.
A las cinco comenzó de nuevo el tronar de los fusiles y de los inagotables cartuchos de dinamita (robados, estos últimos, de los polvorines de las minas). También empezó a orquestarse un plan para destruir de un solo golpe la casa cuartel como si de un castillo medieval se tratase. «Los avezados mineros utilizaron edificios cercanos para hacer *zapas *e intentar volar el cuartel», añade. En mitad de la noche, las cargas se activaron, las plantas superiores quedaron inaccesibles y los muros se convirtieron en un colador. Nart entendió entonces que solo había una posibilidad... salir de allí antes de que los revolucionarios asaltaran el puesto. Su destino sería un bosque cercano y, luego, Oviedo.
*Escapar a tiros*
Cuando el calendario marcaba ya el día 6 de octubre de 1934, y al amparo de la noche, comenzaron la retirada. Así narró ABC este suceso en su edición del 23 de octubre: «Dicen que éste, al verse asediado por las fuerzas de los revolucionarios, cogió un montón de bombas en el brazo y fue arrojándolas contra los rebeldes hasta abrirse paso». Isabel y Pulido coinciden, aunque el segundo añade que los miembros de la *Guardia Civil *se dirigieron en dos grupos hacia un puente cercano donde, para su sorpresa, estaban apostados los revolucionarios. El primero, acorralado, se rindió. Pero no se hacían prisioneros y todos sus miembros fueron ejecutados allí mismo. El segundo, en el que se encontraba el capitán, cambió de dirección y trató de dirigirse, como explicó este diario, hacia el cercano distrito *La Felguera*. Para entonces Nart ya había sido herido de gravedad.
«Allí se refugió con dos guardias civiles y un guardia de asalto en una *corrala de madera*, donde al entrar le hicieron descargas nutridas, cayendo mortalmente herido. Sin embargo, llegaron hasta él y le *acuchillaron en el suelo*, llevándose las prendas que tenía, incluso las medallas, escapularios y alhajas; todo lo que el capitán, que era hombre de acendradas ideas religiosas, llevaba sobre sí», añadía el diario ABC. Su ordenanza fue asesinado también a cuchilladas y el resto acabaron sus días ajusticiados junto a una escombrera. Así terminó un conflicto que se había extendido durante un día y medio. «Nart, capitán de la *Guardia Civil*, jefe del puesto de Sama de Langreo, que defendió durante treinta y seis horas, hasta que agotadas las municiones cayó gravemente herido y fue rematado con saña», explicaba este periódico bajo una imagen del oficial.




Cartel de la CNT duranet la Segunda República
La actuación de Nart hizo que, cuando se acabó con la revolución, la Guardia Civil se esforzara en atrapar a sus asesinos. El *11 de noviembre de 1934,* apenas dos semanas después, el ABC hizo público que ya se conocían los nombres de sus verdugos: «Se atribuye extraordinaria importancia a la detención de un individuo llamado *Manuel Suárez Puerta*, el La Felguera, acusado de haber participado en la muerte […]. La Guardia Civil y la Policía parece que conocen ya los nombres de los cinco revolucionarios que remataron al capitán señor Nart». En la misma noticia se hacía referencia a que «una mujer dio aviso a los revolucionarios de donde estaba refugiado el señor Nart, cuando en la huida intentaba salir al monte para librarse de los que le cercaban».
El *5 de enero* el ABC informó de que, al fin, se había detenido al «presunto autor del asesinato, en Asturias, del capitán de la Guardia Civil, señor Alonso Nart». Según rezaba en el artículo, el acusado (uno de los que podrían haber perpetrado el crimen) era *José Gutiérrez Fernández*, alias «*Pepón el de la capa*». «La caputra se llevó a efecto en virtud de informes transmitidos por la Benemérita que actúa en la región asturiana y que envió la fotografía del que se acababa de detener». Poca información más puede hallarse en este diario de Nart en las semanas siguientes. Aunque, el 5 de junio de 1935, se hizo público que se había abierto «expediente de concesión de la *Laureada *al capitán de la Guardia Civil, señor Alonso Nart». La misma medalla que le fue concedida de forma póstuma.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Feb 2020)

Iglesia de Durango.

Bombardeada llena de peligrosos rojoseparatistas, sus mujeres e hijos.


----------



## I. de A. (4 Feb 2020)

ACTUALIDAD, GUERRA CIVIL 1936, HISTORIA
*Brutales y sádicas torturas en las checas de la Segunda República – *Luis Barros

Los inicios de las checas

Cuánto orgullo de la izquierda por su supuesta ‘memoria histórica’, que pretenden convencernos que fue la realidad de lo sucedido en España, aunque solo cuenten lo que les conviene, manipulando y adaptando a sus ideales gran parte de nuestra historia, y en la que ocultan las partes obscuras de su pasado republicano. Ya que en España, desde que se llevó a cabo el levantamiento del 18 de Julio de 1936, donde llegaron al gobierno de la república los vencedores del Frente Popular, un grupo de partidos políticos de izquierdas extremistas y sindicatos obreros, entre los que también estaban los de la FAI, (Federación Anarquista Ibérica), que, tanto en Madrid Barcelona, y Valencia, crearon en inmuebles expropiados, sus respectivos centros, comisiones represivas para realizar detenciones, requisas y asesinatos.

A estos centros se les conocía como checas, imitando así el nombre que en la Rusia soviética, se les daba a los centros de exterminio donde se cometía todo tipo de brutales y sádicas torturas a los que consideraban “un peligro para el régimen”, nombre que se les dio a estas cárceles, checa, significa en ruso, “Comité de policía política secreta en la antigua Unión Soviética”.


> Una de las más conocidas es la ‘Checa de Bellas Artes’ en Madrid, donde está ahora el Círculo de Bellas Artes. En esta prisión, se calcula que murieron más de 1.800 personas en casi tres años que estuvo activa.



Tan brutales fueron las torturas en dichas prisiones, que el anarquista, Diego Abad de Santillán dice lo siguiente en, _Por qué perdimos la guerra_: “Uno de los aspectos que más nos sublevaba era la introducción de los métodos policiales rusos en nuestra política interior. Las torturas, los asesinatos, las cárceles clandestinas, la ferocidad con las víctimas, inocentes o culpables, estaban a la orden del día […] Lo ocurrido en las checas comunistas de la España republicana cuesta trabajo creerlo.

En el Hotel Colón, en el Casal de Carlos Marx, en la Puerta del Ángel nº 24, en el Castillo de Castelldefels, se perpetraban crímenes que no tienen antecedentes en la historia de la Inquisición”. Sí, muy bien. Pero nunca les importó el final de sus víctimas. Sólo eran enemigos de la República. Por eso se les tenía que exterminar. Eran cuerpos, no personas. Por eso no hubo listados de las personas que estuvieron en las checas. Si bien se podría pensar que no lo hicieron para protegerse, la realidad es que no les interesaba conocer la identidad de aquellas personas. Eran enemigos y por lo tanto, tenían que ser aniquilados.


> Las checas fueron auténticos campos de concentración, casi idénticos a los creados por el régimen nazi



Como en ellos, se instalaron hornos crematorios, se descuartizó a presos para dar de comer a los cerdos, se torturó a los detenidos, se les atormentó con la comida (…) Fue un plan premeditado con la ayuda de la Unión Soviética para instaurar un régimen comunista en España. Es decir, las checas sirvieron, desde el inicio de la Guerra Civil, para exterminar a todas las personas que estaban en contra o pensaban de forma diferente.

El gobierno republicano negó la existencia de las checas como cárceles de tortura, diciendo que los encarcelados podían caminar con Libertad por ellas. En definitiva, las checas, según los republicanos, sólo eran prisiones, y nunca se realizaban torturas. Por suerte, han sobrevivido varios testimonios de personas que sufrieron las infames torturas que se llevaron a cabo en ellas.

Las diversas técnicas de tortura en las checas

Hay que decir que algunas de las prácticas eran totalmente innovadoras en España, y esto fue ‘gracias’ a la llegada de activos de los bandos estalinistas al país para reforzar al Frente Popular.

“El submarino seco”: si la víctima no hablaba, le encasquetaban una bolsa de plástico que le cubría toda la cabeza hasta el cuello ajustándola al mismo, con el objetivo de generarle asfixia. A veces también utilizaban un cinturón que ceñían alrededor del cuello para provocar estrangulación.

“La banderilla”: consistía en inyectar en las manos y pies del preso, agua mezclada con heces para provocarles dolorosos abscesos en los miembros infectados y la disfuncionalidad de los mismos.

“Badajo”: consistía en colgar la víctima con las manos atadas en la espalda. Pasaban una cuerda por una polea y se la ataban a las muñecas, luego tiraban de la cuerda hasta que la persona quedaba levantada del suelo, hasta romperle los omoplatos.

“Empetao”: la víctima desnuda era atada en decúbito prono (boca abajo) sobre un banco con las piernas a cada lado. Los interrogadores le introducían a la víctima el cuello de una botella por el recto, empujando hacia dentro del intestino, una vez introducida media botella tiraban de ella, la cual hacía ventosa y succionaba la víscera. Si la víctima era mujer realizaban la misma técnica por la vagina.

“La ratonera”: consistía en colocar una rata dentro de una cacerola en la que sentaban a la víctima desnuda y atada para que no se pudiera levantar. Seguidamente con un infiernillo eléctrico procedían a calentar la olla, lo que provocaba que la rata quisiera salir de la misma al percibir el calor. La rata intentaba desgarrar un orificio a través del cuerpo de la persona para poder escapar.

“El collar eléctrico”: Se colocaba un collar de bolas metálicas alrededor del cuello de la víctima que iba conectado a un cable a través del cual se le administraban descargas eléctricas reguladas en intensidad.

“La ducha fría”: la ducha era un pequeño cuarto en cuya parte exterior se hallaba instalada una manguera que introducía agua fría a gran presión. En el se encerraba a la víctima completamente desnudo y era sometida a una prolongada y violenta ducha.

“La argolla”: consistía en colocar a la víctima desnuda, atada de manos y colgado por un pié en una argolla con la cabeza hacia abajo, sumergiendo la cabeza de la persona a la altura de la nariz en un recipiente con agua o excrementos mientras era azotado. Para poder respirar debían contraerse, realizando un esfuerzo inhumano hacia arriba para sacar la nariz del líquido.

“El gancho”: la víctima era atada por las muñecas y colgada de un gancho fijado en el techo. A los pies de la víctima se ataba pesas, a fin de producir una mayor tracción sobre sus articulaciones. Suspendido de esta forma y desnudo, era azotado para que confesara.

“El tizón”: la víctima era atada por las muñecas a un gancho en el techo con los pies en el suelo. Mientras era interrogada se le producían con cigarros o con una plancha de ropa quemaduras en el tórax y abdomen.

“El pozo”: la víctima era introducida en una estrecha estructura de madera sobre un pozo. En ella se montada una polea para hacer descender o izar al prisionero. Así podían sumergirle la cabeza en el agua el tiempo que quisieran y prolongar la sensación de ahogamiento.

“El gomazo”: consistía en colocar alrededor de la cabeza una goma elástica ancha a la altura de la frente. De dicha goma colgaba una campanilla de la que trababan y soltaban para que la campanilla metálica impactara contra el cráneo durante el interrogatorio.

“Quebrantahuesos”: con una tenaza de punta hueca luxaban la falangeta de cada dedo, posteriormente luxaban la falangina y finalmente las falanges. En ocasiones también lo hacían con los dedos de los pies. Con un artilugio denominado “Talón de Aquiles” luxaban todas las falanges de la mano a la vez.

“El deposito”: Consistía en cerrar a la víctima a obscuras en una pequeña habitación que se utilizaba como depósito de cadáveres. En dicha habitación se encontraban diversos cadáveres compañeros de la persona que habían sido asesinados al aplicarles las técnicas de tortura. En el habitáculo había un fuerte olor a cadáveres en descomposición. Podían pasar ahí varias noches.

“La bañera”: consistía en interrogar la víctima dentro de una bañera con agua fría jabonosa donde en su fondo habían depositados trozos de vidrio. La persona estaba con las manos atrás y atadas por las muñecas, mientras su cuerpo se iba cortando con los vidrios.

“Echar a los cerdos”: En los patios de algunas checas como la de San Elías, se criaban cerdos. La técnica consistía en realizar a la víctima varios cortes profundos por las piernas a la vez que era lanzado al centro de la piara, los cerdos al percibir el olor de la sangre la agredían a mordiscos hasta comérsela viva. En ocasiones hacían presenciar la tortura de su compañero, a la víctima que sería interrogada después. O bien ya difunta, el cuerpo de la víctima era troceado y lanzado como alimento.








_Celdas armario, dibujadas por Laurencic (Fuente: somatemps.me)_ 





_Checas del S.I.M. de Barcelona: collar metálico, por el que se hacía pasar una corriente eléctrica, para torturar a los detenidos en la checa de la calle Zaragoza (Fuente: causageneral.org)_ 





_Checa del D.E.D.I.D.E. de Valencia, dependiente del ministro Galarza. Celdas del Convento de Santa Úrsula (Fuente: causageneral.org)_

Cuando una víctima caía exhausta de agotamiento por las diversas torturas y no le había podido sacar información en el interrogatorio, eran llevadas a la enfermería donde le inyectaban un estimulante: normalmente cloruro de cocaína, por vía intravenosa.

Esto les provocaba una duradera euforia que permitía seguir con las torturas. Y obviamente, estas no eran todas las técnicas que había, a estas hay que añadir las palizas, violaciones, etc. Se calcula que en estas prisiones, murieron al rededor de 10.000 personas, aunque es imposible de comprobar por falta de documentación.

Memoria Histórica y checas

Curiosamente, a todos los historiadores que han creado la llamada ‘Memoria histórica’, se les ha olvidado por completo toda esta época obscura de la historia de España, debe de ser que como es de la época de la II República, no hay que tener memoria de tales hechos.

Para esta falsa ‘Memoria Histórica’, solo se tiene en cuenta la dictadura franquista, y una parte de la historia de esas décadas completamente manipulada. Esto suele pasar cuando los historiadores solo ven los hechos desde un lado ( solo con un ojo, el otro lo tienen cegado por su partidismo ). Que estos ‘manipuladores’ de la historia, no nos intenten convencer solo de su versión.

Aquello fue una guerra y como en todas las guerras, hubo muertos en ambos lados, ambos bandos torturaron a personas, y ambas épocas, la republicana, y la franquista, fueron dictaduras. Quien no quiera ver esto, no está capacitado para hablar o dar clases de memoria histórica.
Fuente


----------



## I. de A. (4 Feb 2020)

GUERRA CIVIL 1936, HISTORIA
*Checas: terror rojo en la guerra civil –* Santos Trinidad

Miembros de la checa “Brigada del Amanecer”
Las checas o chekas son una estructura de centros de detención, interrogatorio, tortura y ejecución, que alcanzaron siniestra fama durante la guerra civil española, y fueron creadas por la España del FRENTE POPULAR.
Santos Trinidad

Las checas o chekas son una estructura de centros de detención, interrogatorio, tortura y ejecución, que alcanzaron siniestra fama durante la guerra civil española, y fueron creadas por la España del FRENTE POPULAR.
La palabra Checa, viene del ruso «Chrezvicháinaia Komissia», que significa «Comisión extraordinaria», fue creada en Rusia por los bolcheviques en 1917. Cuyas iniciales son precisamente «CH – K». Es así como se llamó a la policía política creada por Lenin en el año de referencia. En España, el nombre fue adoptado espontáneamente por los partidos del FRENTE POPULAR.
En la práctica, las checas eran cárceles privadas de los partidos y sindicatos del FRENTE POPULAR. Especialmente de los de carácter revolucionario, es decir, socialistas revolucionarios, comunistas del «PCE» y del «POUM», anarquistas del «CNT – FAI», aunque también los hubo bajo el control de Izquierda Republicana, (IR), el partido de Azaña.
Las checas aparecieron el mismo 19 de Julio de 1936; por todas partes, las milicias de todos los partidos de las características de los ya mencionados, incautaban un edificio, un palacio, un convento, un inmueble oficial, un cuartel, e instalaban allí su centro de actividades. Que, en realidad, se reducían a una sola actividad, la caza del enemigo.
Primero se dedican a fusilar a los militares insurrectos, e inmediatamente extienden su actividad represiva a todos los demás ámbitos, afiliados de partidos de derechas, clérigos y monjas, activistas católicos, etc. En el caso concreto de Madrid, las primeras checas empezaron a funcionar en torno al 21 de Julio de 1936, en las inmediaciones de la casa de Campo.
Las hubo tanto en las ciudades como en las áreas rurales, y fueron llamadas así, «CHECAS«, por sus propios promotores, los comités revolucionarios.
Nadie ignoró nunca la existencia de las checas, su actividad aparecía regularmente en la prensa republicana y en general, entre encendidos elogios. Para los partidos de izquierdas eran lugares donde los revolucionarios aplicaban su propia justicia, generalmente bajo la forma de exterminio del enemigo, al margen de los cauces judiciales.
En Madrid hubo entre 20 y 30 checas de gran actividad, pero el número global supero las 200, a veces legales, otras veces clandestinas. En la ciudad de Barcelona funcionaron 23 checas de anarquistas, y 16 stalinistas, incluyendo los barcos prisión. En toda la región de Valencia hubo 55 checas, de las cuales 35 estuvieron en Valencia capital, 12 en Alicante y 8 en Castellón.
Cuando se estabilizaron los frentes, y con ellos muchas retaguardias, las checas no fueron prohibidas ni cerradas por el gobierno. Ni siquiera sometidas a vigilancia, sino por el contrario, introducidas dentro del sistema general de represión, es decir, fueron legalizadas. Así pues, el sistema de las checas pervivió en la España del FRENTE POPULAR, hasta el final de la guerra civil.
La evolución de las checas es muy clara a lo largo de toda la guerra civil, a partir de mediados de 1937, gran parte de las checas que siguieron funcionando, dependen directamente del servicio de información militar, «SIM», es decir, del servicio de inteligencia militar, del ejército republicano.
En ciudades como Madrid, cada comité de distrito, por ejemplo; tenemos checas libertarias en la calle, «Jorge Juan», están en lugares tan próximos como lo que, actualmente es la M30, es decir, en línea recta, desde la calle «Juan Bravo, esquina calle Alcalá», hasta allí, no hay más de 600 metros. Y así, hasta otras 6 ó 7, la Checa del «Ateneo Libertario», en fin, unas cuantas.
Los socialistas también organizaron sus propias checas, primeramente centros pequeños, en los cuales, al principio de la guerra, sólo se lleva a los detenidos para hacerles un paripé de juicio o sentencias de ejecución.
A las checas se las conocía habitualmente, por el nombre del grupo al que pertenecían o por el lugar donde estaban instaladas. Claro está, sin pasar por los juzgados, es decir, sin pasar por los organismos de justicia. Siendo ejecutados rápidamente, luego se irán ampliando las estancias. Se amplían, porque su objetivo es mayor, y se busca sacarle una información al detenido, para lo cual se van introduciendo técnicas de interrogatorio, de tortura, que traen los supuestos asesores soviéticos. Que eran realmente, comisarios políticos, los cuales determinaban o eran los jueces de la vida en la retaguardia de la España dominada por el frente popular.
Después de las matanzas de Paracuellos, cometidas por el frente popular, el gobierno de este último, desde ese mismo momento, regula y adscribe a la organización de la retaguardia republicana a las checas, a lo que se denominaba «Comités de Defensa Locales», se llamen como se llamen, cada una de estas entidades chequistas, estas agencias de retaguardia, como se las conocía en el Madrid del FRENTE POPULAR.
De este modo, quitan o suplantan la seguridad de la retaguardia, a la policía, a la Guardia Civil, en fin, a los agentes del orden que son los que están luchando realmente en el frente y están movilizados. Dando así valor legal a esas milicias de los partidos para seguir haciendo en esas cárceles, lo que se venía haciendo hasta el momento. Por lo que deducimos que dependían directamente del Ministerio de Gobernación o de Interior.
Es decir, se le da naturaleza de legal a los asesinatos masivos e indiscriminados que, lejos de terminarse, es decir, de parar estas ejecuciones. Disminuyen en las cárceles grandes que se hacían a través de las sacas, como por ejemplo la matanza el genocidio de Paracuellos, o en Valencia, o en Barcelona, donde ocurrieron hechos similares. En Valencia, por ejemplo, los buques prisión que eran del Estado, se vaciaban prácticamente cada noche, con los asesinatos frente al cementerio. Eso es lo que ocurría realmente, es por eso que se deja de asesinar masivamente a esa gente. Así el trabajo sucio se deja en manos de las checas, las cuales han sido legalizadas, han adquirido de parte del gobierno republicano, o del gobierno del FRENTE POPULAR, una licencia para matar.
Después del golpe palaciego, es decir, de tipo monárquico, contra Largo Caballero, Negrín se hace con el poder, apoyado por el partido comunista y lógicamente la Unión Soviética. Nombra a Indalecio Prieto ministro de Defensa, o de la guerra, para ser más precisos. Prieto monta una estructura que en principio tiene que controlar todo eso. El famoso servicio de información militar, el «SIM» dentro de ella. Sin embargo, en la práctica, el «SIM» es un órgano de los comunistas de Moscú, que efectivamente organiza pero no suaviza. Empiezan a pasar por las cárceles de las checas, voluntarios de las «Brigadas Internacionales» que Moscú considera que son meros Trotskistas. Trotskistas o no, lo suficientemente revolucionarios, muchos de ellos provenientes de Albacete, del centro que André Martí tenía allí establecido para adiestrar y formar a esas brigadas internacionales, llegan aquí, a estos centros, sin resistencia, sin ningún tipo de procedimiento abierto, simplemente a ser torturados como posibles espías. Es más, cuando el SIM, se hace cargo de una parte de las checas es cuando empiezan a introducirse las técnicas depuradas de tortura soviética en los mismos.
Las checas originales eran atroces, porque tienen a la gente metida en un enlosado, de metro por metro. Poco a poco, se van refinando y se dan o se ven desde las torturas de camas inclinadas, para que lógicamente no se pueda descansar, hasta ladrillos en el suelo para que las víctimas no se pudieran tumbar. Destacar los dibujos de las paredes que, combinados con la luz roja del techo, de tal forma que, miraras donde miraras, todo te daba vueltas. Es decir, está pensado para producir vértigo. Esto que describo, es incorporado directamente desde Moscú.
Estas son las llamadas, efectivamente, torturas psicológicas, pero no son las únicas, es decir, las descritas son las técnicas más depuradas que se han establecido en las CHECAS, según fueron evolucionando los servicios especiales de represión en la Unión Soviética. Pero a esas torturas psicológicas se le añaden todas aquellas posibles derivadas del uso de la electricidad, el agua, el frío y el sonido.
Decir o matizar que esas pequeñas celdas tenían un sonido constante, en muchos casos era un metrónomo para hacer el efecto del tic -tac de un reloj. El cual, mantenían mucho tiempo para que, las víctimas perdieran la noción del tiempo. En otros casos, era una especie de música estridente a un volumen muy alto, evitando con esto que la víctima o reo tuviera cualquier capacidad de descanso, y que, en consecuencia, cuando se sacase a esta, a la víctima para hacerle el interrogatorio estaría «blandito», como decían ellos. Pero luego, fuera de esas celdas, encontramos el famoso «ARMARIO».
El armario es un habitáculo con forma de armario, valga la redundancia, de 1,60 centímetros de altura, dentro del cual hay una barra a la altura de las corvas, es decir, de las rodillas, la cual te impide estar de pie, y por lo tanto, tienes que estar con las rodillas apoyadas en un filo de metal, un filo de metal, que unas veces estaba caliente y otras veces estaba frío con el objetivo de causar dolor. A la vez que no pudieras apoyar la espalda y por lo tanto, acababas con unos dolores brutales.
Con el paso del tiempo, se fueron refinando, por ejemplo: la silla eléctrica, los collares de electricidad, a todo eso, se le iba subiendo el voltaje eléctrico, para que fuera cada vez más duro. Las inmersiones en agua caliente y fría, con sus ahogamientos. Se les fingía los fusilamientos, para que las víctimas vieran que era una posibilidad real, y además, destrozadas psicológicamente, quitándole toda moral y esperanza. Incluso en la cárcel de «VALMAYOR», en Barcelona, había un verdugo, un maestro interrogador, al cual le precedía su gran fama. Tenía fama, porque dicen que llevaba un hacha grande y fingía decapitar. Es decir, paraba el hacha, justo antes de la decapitación del individuo o víctima. Aunque claro está, y como es lógico, algunas veces culminaba la decapitación. Dicho de otra forma, decapitaba de verdad. Sin duda, eran formas de alteración psicológica. Cualquier capacidad de resistencia, incluso que confesaran cosas que no eran reales, para que pudieran dejar de ser torturados.
Estas prácticas se incorporaron directamente de lo que, hoy día, se denomina o llama «KGB», es una copia, la misma palabra, «CHECA» lo es, todo lo demás también, y esto que relato lo cuentan al acabar la guerra sus propios responsables. Hasta el punto de que, el régimen de Franco, recién ganada la guerra, por su bando, el nacional, se permite invitar al cuerpo diplomático extranjero, para que este lo vea. De hecho hay una película sobre esto, es decir, no es ninguna invención. No sólo eso, sino que hay un apartado especial, en la causa general que es la investigación de las checas. En la que, no hay ningún tipo de juicio a personas, sino, simplemente es una exposición de lo que sucedía realmente en las checas. Lógicamente, con todo el documento gráfico al respecto, es decir, con todas las fotografías y sobre todo, con todas las técnicas que había para los interrogatorios.
Juzgados después de la guerra, contaban los casos de la gente, casos reales, de las torturas cometidas. Llama principalmente la atención quiénes eran los reales y verdaderos presos o víctimas que llevaban las milicias del FRENTE POPULAR a sus checas.
Personas en su mayoría que no habían cometido delito alguno, y que, en consecuencia, no podían ir a los centros de reclusión ordinarios, porque ni tenían participación política directa, ni habían apoyado el levantamiento del 18 de Julio de 1936, ni se las conocía una militancia política, en ningún partido que apoyara el levantamiento, sino que se centra especialmente en nobles, religiosos y sobre todo «DELATADOS», es decir, entre los delatados cabía o era posible cualquier cosa, me explico; cuando una persona tenía envidias de otras personas o había tenido problemas con ellas. Esas personas eran los delatados, la real y verdadera carne de las checas.
Como anécdota, contar, relatar que en una de estas checas, cuando llegaron los nacionales, encontraron al responsable de la Checa, como en Valencia, al responsable de la Checa, Lorenzo Apellániz que era tan malo que fueron sus propios hombres los que le dejaron encerrado en una de sus celdas, para que lo encontraran los nacionales a su llegada.
Esto es verdadera memoria dentro de lo que, se denomina historia. Muy al contrario, de la desmemoria histórica, esa ley, de memoria histórica totalitaria, del PSOE de Sánchez y de toda la izquierda en general.

Fuente


----------



## I. de A. (4 Feb 2020)

*Franco fusiló a 22.642 personas, el Frente Popular a 70.000 *– Javier Paredes









Y ojo: los condenados a muerte por el franquismo lo fueron por sentencia de un tribunal y por delitos de sangre, nunca por disidencia política. En ese caso, les caían penas de prisión.
Javier Paredes02/09/18 09:00
“En ocasiones veo muertos…”. Yo, no. Yo, todavía, no. El que los ve es Haley Joel Osment, el niño de la película titulada _El sexto sentido_, que hasta llegó a estar nominado para un Óscar por su actuación. Pero tan cierto como que yo no los he visto, es que hace años sí que tuve una cierta relación con los difuntos y, por lo tanto, parafraseando al niño actor puedo afirmar con toda propiedad:
“¡En ocasiones he contado muertos!”.
Fuera miedos, que lo mío no es de suspense. Se lo cuento. Hace ya muchos años, muchos más de los que a mí me gustaría, andaba yo por tierras del norte ocupándome en escribir mi tesis doctoral, a la vez que me ganaba la vida dando clases de Historia Contemporánea en la Facultad de Periodismo de la Universidad de Navarra.
Y resultó que uno de los días nublados de Pamplona, que son unos cuantos al año, apareció por aquella ciudad Ramón Salas Larrazábal. A Don Ramón —como naturalmente yo le llamaba— le sorprendió la Guerra Civil siendo estudiante de Ciencias y se alistó en El Requeté. Terminada la contienda ingresó en el Ejército del Aire, formó parte de la Escuadrilla Azul en la guerra contra Rusia y como militar hizo una brillantísima carrera.
Pero Ramón Salas Larrazábal, además de militar, buena persona y gran conversador, era un historiador como la Plaza del Castillo que, si no es la más grande, desde luego es la más famosa de las plazas de Pamplona. Por entonces, preparaba su libro sobre las cifras de la Guerra Civil. Así es que a mí, que era un niñato que estaba empezando, todo esto me animaba a saludar a un historiador consagrado.
Nunca había coincidido personalmente con Salas Larrazábal, pero me di maña para llegar hasta él y presentarme. Y nos caímos tan bien desde el primer momento que los dos días que Don Ramón permaneció en Pamplona, le acompañé a todos los lados. Bueno, a decir verdad, realmente todos los sitios por los que anduvimos se redujeron a dos, porque no fuimos a ningún otro. Solo estuve con él en el hotel donde se alojaba y en el Registro Civil.
Don Ramón, por aquellas fechas, había visitado ya la casi totalidad de los Registros Civiles de España, contando, uno a uno, los muertos de la Guerra Civil de los dos bandosy los fusilados de la postguerra. Me pidió que le ayudará, lo que fue todo un honor para mí durante los dos días que estuvimos trabajando juntos.


> Además, tuvieron muchas más garantías los tribunales militares de la postguerra, que las actuaciones de los matones de las checas, regentadas por socialistas, comunistas y anarquistas



Él me explicó que en el Registro Civil no se puede hacer constar los motivos infamantes de la muerte de los reos, de manera que Don Ramón ya me advirtió que nunca me encontraría un registro que dijera que una determinada persona había sido fusilada. Pero tampoco era difícil descubrirlo, porque los que nosotros teníamos que contar no se morían ni de cáncer, ni de pulmonía con los fríos de Pamplona, sino que fallecían de hemorragia en las tapias de la Vuelta del Castillo (no es coña). Y no hace falta haber vivido en la capital de Navarra para saber que ese no es el nombre de ningún hospital.
Don Ramón me contagió su paciencia benedictina, lo que me permitió aguantar sin desfallecer y llevar a cabo aquella tarea tan rutinaria y tan pesada. Y nos dimos una soberana paliza a trabajar, hasta que revisamos todos los tomos de defunciones del Registro Civil. Por lo tanto, no miento: “Yo, en ocasiones, he contado muertos”.
Así es el trabajo del historiador: silencioso, humilde, minucioso y muy largo, y todo para, al final, obtener un dato o una cifra exacta. Todo lo contrario del método del toca-memorias Pedro Sánchez, al que después de pasarme más de cuarenta años desatando el balduque de los legajos en archivos no puedo menos que decirle, para mi desahogo, lo mismo que le soltó el labriego al vecino inoportuno: “no me toques las memorias…, que vengo de vendimiar”. Aunque ahora que lo pienso, ya no recuerdo si el aldeano dijo exactamente eso, o dijo otra cosa.
Me llevan los señoritos cuando oigo las cifras que se están dando sobre los represaliados por Franco, las llamadas por el toca-memorias “víctimas del franquismo”. No pocos políticos, periodistas y contertulios repiten los tópicos y las mentiras de siempre, sin documentarse, sin haber leído nada, despreciando a Ramón Salas Larrazábal y a otros tantos que, como él, se dejaron la vida en la recolección de la uva histórica.
Pues bien, veamos, en esta ocasión, la mentira y la verdad sobre el número de los fusilados después de la Guerra Civil, que de los penados con cárcel me ocuparé en otra ocasión, en algún próximo domingo.
Conviene aclarar que todo lo de la Guerra Civil y sus secuelas es deseable que no hubiera pasado pero, puesto que pasó, contémoslo como fue. Los condenados a muerte después de la guerra lo fueron por sentencia de un tribunal y en todos los casos fueron condenados a la pena capital por haber cometido delitos de sangre, nunca por disidencia política, porque en ese caso, les caían penas de prisión.
Es decir que, en principio, estos condenados tuvieron más garantías que las dispensadas por los socialistas que asesinaron a Calvo Sotelo, y, desde luego, mayor culpa que la del jefe de la oposición de la derecha durante la Segunda República.
Además, es de justicia reconocer que no es lo mismo juzgar y fusilar a un asesino, que matar y violar a monjas y laicas católicas como hicieron los socialistas y sus aliados del Frente Popular. Sin duda, y a pesar de todos los defectos que se quiera, tuvieron muchas más garantías los tribunales militares de la postguerra, que las actuaciones de los matones de las checas, regentadas por socialistas, comunistas y anarquistas.
Además, cuando se habla de los fusilados de la postguerra por cometer delitos de sangre, conviene recordar que, por entonces, la pena de muerte estaba vigente en muchos países con regímenes democráticos. Sin ir más lejos, nuestros vecinos, los franceses, abolieron la pena de muerte en 1975.


> Comparaciones: después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial las represalias en Italia provocaron 67.000 ejecutados. En Francia fusilaron a 85.000 franceses



La primera cifra de los fusilados la proporcionó Heriberto Quiñones, un comunista que fue detenido en 1941, cuando intentaba reorganizar el partido, al que se le incautó un informe en el que afirmaba que, desde abril de 1939 hasta 1941, se había asesinado a medio millón de personas en paseos y ejecuciones.
Y esa fue la cifra oficial para la izquierda durante un tiempo, hasta que Gabriel Jackson, en 1967, la rebajó a 200.000. Ocurrió que Jackson había visto una estadística que hablaba de 213.843 muertes violentas. Él redondeo hasta los doscientos mil, pero su sectarismo le impidió ver que esa violencia de la estadística se refería a muertes que incluían homicidios, envenenamientos, incendios, epidemias, hambre, frío, etc… Y lo increíble es que todavía algunos siguen a cuestas con la cifra de los 200.000 fusilados.
En mis años de estudiante, Ramón Tamames nos comía el coco a los que cursábamos la carrera de Historia en la Universidad Autónoma de Madrid y nos daba la cifra de 105.000 fusilados. Eran otros tiempos para el comunista Tamames de entonces, aunque las malas lenguas ya decían que le seducía el capitalismo, porque le gustaba el dinero más que comer con los dedos y que cobraba hasta por dar los buenos días.
A día de hoy, la cifra más creíble es la que proporciona Carlos Fernández Santander, que da un total de 22.642 fusilados en doce años, de 1939 a 1950. Cifra a la que si se quiere se puede añadir las 1.362 muertes violentas por causas desconocidas del año 1939 y las 1.474 muertes del año siguiente, lo que sumaría un total 25.477, un total bien alejado de los que han dado los autores citados anteriormente.
Y sin el propósito ni de entrar en una guerra de cifras ni de justificar lo injustificable, pero por situarnos en las coordenadas de aquel tiempo, debo decir, que los ejecutados por el Frente Popular en los tres años de Guerra fueron 70.000, y que después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial las represalias en Italia provocaron 67.000 ejecutados. En Francia todavía fueron muchos más, casi el cuádruple que en España: nuestros vecinos fusilaron a 85.000 franceses.
Fuente


----------



## I. de A. (4 Feb 2020)

*El martirio a los curas en la España de 1937: «Lo torearon desnudo y le remataron con un cuchillo de matar cerdos»*









Un libro recupera la memoria del sacerdote valenciano Enrique Boix, actualmente en proceso de canonización
La persecución de la Segunda República contra la Iglesia católica hasta 1936 y durante la Guerra Civil le costó la vida a 4.184 sacerdotes, 2.365 frailes y 283 monjas
VALENCIA Actualizado:14/01/2020 19:04h ABC
«Lo ataron desnudo a un limonero, lo dejaron toda la noche allí, y al día siguiente le torearon como a un animal, clavándole agujas de hacer jersey y, con un cuchillo de matar cerdos, le dieron el estoque final».
El canónigo de la Catedral de Valencia Arturo Climent ha publicado un libro sobre el sacerdote valenciano Enrique Boix (1900-1937), en proceso de canonización, que murió a los 36 años de edad martirizado en Llombai, su localidad natal, en el año 1937 durante la Guerra Civil.
La finalidad de esta publicación es «que no se pierda la memoria de un sacerdote bueno, trabajador, enamorado de Jesucristo, que se dedicó a vivir a pleno pulmón su ministerio en distintas parroquias hasta que fue apresado y sufrió un martirio inhumano, horrible y cruel», ha explicado Arturo Climent.
La persecución de la Segunda República contra la Iglesia española, hasta 1936 y durante la Guerra Civil, le costó la vida a 4.184 sacerdotes, 2.365 frailes y 283 monjas, de acuerdo con un estudio del historiador Antonio Montero Moreno.
El libro sobre Enrique Boix, que ha sido prologado por el canónigo Ramón Fita, delegado episcopal para la Causas de los Santos de la Archidiócesis de Valencia, incluye la biografía de Enrique Boix, con fotografías de lugares vinculados a él, y recoge también los perfiles de los siervos de Dios nacidos en Llombai, Vicente Bartual Lliso y Rafael Donat Lloret, así como del beato José Ferrer, natural de Algemesí, todos ellos martirizados en 1936, también en pleno conficto bélico.



Enrique Boix Lliso nació en Llombai el 20 de julio de 1900 dentro de una familia cristiana. Tras su ordenación sacerdotal en 1925 sus primeros cargos parroquiales los desempeñó enXixona, Simat de Valldigna, Senija y Xeresa hasta que fue nombrado capellán de las Hermanitas de los Ancianos Desamparados y de las Madres Franciscanas en Alzira.
En Alzira fue vicario de la parroquia de San Juan Bautista, director de la Juventud Obrera, consiliario de jóvenes de Acción Católica «y alma de muchas organizaciones juveniles católicas, por lo que es recordado como el cura de los jóvenes», ha añadido Climent.
_Le avisaron de que irían a por él porque lo consideraban un cura demasiado influyente en la ciudad»_
Al estallar la Guerra Civil «le avisaron de que irían a por él porque lo consideraban un cura demasiado influyente en la ciudad», según el autor del libro. Boix se marchó a Algemesí,donde fue detenido en enero de 1937 «y sin juicio, fue llevado a la cárcel y entregado al Comité de Llombai que se lo llevó y lo encerró en un local».
Finalmente, el sacerdote fue conducido al claustro de la parroquia, convertido en vaquería, donde fue martirizado el 24 de enero de 1937. Según el relato de testigos que presenciaron el martirio, «lo ataron desnudo a un limonero, lo dejaron toda la noche allí, y al día siguiente lo torearon como a un animal, clavándole agujas de hacer jersey y con un cuchillo de matar cerdos, le dieron el estoque final». Tal como ha explicado Climent, «Enrique Boix murió dando testimonio de Cristo con valentía, amor y perdonando a sus asesinos».


----------



## I. de A. (4 Feb 2020)

*Torturas, asesinatos brutales e iconoclastia: así fue la violencia republicana contra el clero *– David Barreiro / El Español









Un documentado ensayo analiza la “política de limpieza selectiva” instaurada por las organizaciones del Frente Popular tras la sublevación de 1936.
David Barreira
Ya iniciado el golpe de Estado de 1936, Juan Félix Molina Treviño, cura económico de Almedina (Ciudad Real), decidió celebrar una misa en memoria de José Calvo Sotelo, el líder de la derecha monárquica y protomártir de la sublevación, que había sido asesinado unos días atrás. Los elementos revolucionarios, al tener constancia de esta ceremonia, asaltaron la casa del religioso, que se vio obligado a refugiarse en su pueblo natal, Montiel, a una decena escasa kilómetros. Allí, en vez de gozar de seguridad, fue objeto de malos tratos y crueles palizas a manos de sus paisanos, quienes le arrancaron un ojo. El día 13 de septiembre, junto a otros nueve vecinos, fue arrojado todavía con vida a la mina La Jarosa, de varias decenas de metros de profundidad.
En ese mismo pueblo manchego, a instancias y con la participación del alcalde socialista y el presidente de la Casa del Pueblo, el párroco Gabriel Campillo Sánchez fue otro de los miembros del clero local torturado y sometido a una muerte escalofriante, según los testimonios: “Desnudo completamente y atado con fuertes ligaduras, le arrastraron por las calles del pueblo, aplicándole después velas encendidas, cortándole el brazo derecho y dándole a beber orines en la ardiente sed de su agonía. Fue rematado al fin por seis tiros de una pistola, descargados en la cabeza”.




Estos relatos son solo dos ejemplos de las matanzas y el anticlericalismo que se extendió por Ciudad Real, donde los conatos de rebelión fueron prácticamente irrelevantes, en los primeros meses de la Guerra Civil. Del 19 de julio al 31 del mismo mes, sin ir más lejos, en la fase denominada de violencia _caliente_, la población religiosa registró un balance de 61 víctimas, es decir, el 38,85% de los muertos en estos primeros compases de la revolución, un porcentaje elevadísimo teniendo en cuenta que curas, sacerdotes y miembros de distintas órdenes apenas suponían el 0,20% de los habitantes de la provincia.







El fenómeno de la represión tras las líneas de la zona controlada por las fuerzas de la Segunda República se indaga en _Retaguardia roja. Violencia y revolución en la guerra civil española_ (Galaxia Gutenberg) —el 16 de octubre en librerías—; una vasta, absorbente y detalladísima investigación de Fernando del Rey, catedrático de Historia del Pensamiento y de los Movimientos Sociales y Políticos de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid. En la obra se analiza la “política de limpieza selectiva” que estalló como respuesta a la insurrección militar y su fracaso parcial: un baño de sangre en el que hubo “escasa espontaneidad” y “mucho cálculo racional y premeditación”, inspirado por los comités y las milicias armadas que se adueñaron del poder político y del control del territorio.
Al contrario que otros estudios anteriores, Del Rey se ha centrado en una zona concreta —la provincia de Ciudad Real, un prisma más rural— para calibrar la envergadura y el significado de unos crímenes en los que participaron anarquistas, republicanos, comunistas y sobre todo socialistas que se manifestaron especialmente sangrientos contra los religiosos —un total de 223 fueron asesinados durante la guerra: 125 pertenecientes al clero regular y 98 al secular—. ¿Pero cómo se explican las causas de este odio tan concreto? ¿Era simplemente una aversión a la religión, a los privilegios de sus miembros o había algo más?
“Como en otros países de nuestro ámbito, el mundo católico se erigió desde principios de siglo en una seria alternativa política al orden existente, primero frente al liberalismo y, más tarde y sobre todo, frente a los aires secularizadores y laicistas que trajo la Segunda República“, explica el historiador a este periódico. “Sostengo que el anticlericalismo destructor desplegado en la guerra de 1936-1939 tuvo mucho que ver con el hecho de que la Iglesia católica inspirase la principal fuerza conservadora —la CEDA— en los años de la República en paz. Una fuerza capaz de movilizar a millones de españoles en aras a la conquista del poder por vía electoral. Esta circunstancia supuso un desafío frontal para el marco institucional levantado en el primer bienio por los gobiernos republicano-socialistas, por cuanto que la CEDA apostó abiertamente por una reforma constitucional”.







Es decir, cuando Franco, Mola y compañía iniciaron el golpe de Estado, el clero, por su vocación derechista, pasó a ser visto como una especie de cómplice inequívoco de la sublevación. Por regla general, los monjes y sacerdotes fueron fusilados siguiendo el procedimiento habitual utilizado con otras víctimas de las esferas política y social, pero de algunos relatos se desprenden prácticas especialmente brutales, como la sufrida por el religioso Especioso Perucho Granero, detenido en Campo de Criptana y cuyo cuerpo fue hallado con la ropa quemada en la parte baja del vientre.
¿Y qué sucedió con los incendios de iglesias y la iconoclastia? “En la provincia que he investigado, aunque sólo aludo tangencialmente al fenómeno, de las 98 localidades censadas casi ninguna se libró de la oleada destructiva, plasmada en la quema de imágenes y mobiliario religioso y en la destrucción parcial, y en varios casos total, de templos, conventos y otros edificios de la Iglesia”, expone Fernando del Rey, autor de otras obras sobre la Segunda República.
No obstante, el autor señala que “sin el golpe es impensable que se hubiera producido el baño de sangre que se produjo, tanto en los frentes de batalla, por supuesto, como en las respectivas retaguardias donde, sumadas las víctimas de ambas en una típica secuencia de _guerra total_“. Y añade que las prácticas represivas no fueron exclusivas de la zona donde actuaban los revolucionarios: “La visceralidad y el odio también los ejercieron las fuerzas derechistas —la CEDA incluida— contra sus enemigos de las izquierdas antes de la guerra. Como brutales y sanguinarios fueron los métodos aplicados por los sublevados en los territorios que iban conquistando”.
Responsables de las matanzas
En _Retaguardia roja_, el historiador defiende que quienes apadrinaron la represión lejos del frente en la zona republicana —que se cobró unas 55.000 víctimas en toda España, por 100.000 asesinatos de los franquistas más otros 30.000 durante la dictadura— no fueron criminales excarcelados y turbas de incontrolados, sino partidos y sindicatos del Frente Popular: “Todo el mundo era consciente de las matanzas que se estaban llevando a cabo, incluidos los líderes de las distintas organizaciones republicanas. Pero el golpe militar supuso tal mazazo para la legalidad que el Estado republicano perdió el monopolio del ejercicio legítimo de la violencia que en puridad le correspondía, quedando el camino expedito a la constitución de unos contrapoderes que fueron los verdaderos responsables de las matanzas”.
En relación al Ejecutivo de José Giralconstituido en los primeros compases de la guerra, Del Rey señala que “si las autoridades dependientes de aquel gobierno hicieron ‘la vista gorda’ fue más por impotencia y falta de mediospara parar el incendio que por la voluntad expresa de quedarse cruzados de manos”. En contraposición, la “inacción consciente” habría que atribuírsela al siguiente gobierno de Largo Caballero, constituido el 4 de septiembre de 1936, que cortaría las prácticas represivas a comienzos de 1937, cuando la imagen de la República en el exterior comenzaba a ser muy negativa.







Es decir, cuando Franco, Mola y compañía iniciaron el golpe de Estado, el clero, por su vocación derechista, pasó a ser visto como una especie de cómplice inequívoco de la sublevación. Por regla general, los monjes y sacerdotes fueron fusilados siguiendo el procedimiento habitual utilizado con otras víctimas de las esferas política y social, pero de algunos relatos se desprenden prácticas especialmente brutales, como la sufrida por el religioso Especioso Perucho Granero, detenido en Campo de Criptana y cuyo cuerpo fue hallado con la ropa quemada en la parte baja del vientre.
¿Y qué sucedió con los incendios de iglesias y la iconoclastia? “En la provincia que he investigado, aunque sólo aludo tangencialmente al fenómeno, de las 98 localidades censadas casi ninguna se libró de la oleada destructiva, plasmada en la quema de imágenes y mobiliario religioso y en la destrucción parcial, y en varios casos total, de templos, conventos y otros edificios de la Iglesia”, expone Fernando del Rey, autor de otras obras sobre la Segunda República.
No obstante, el autor señala que “sin el golpe es impensable que se hubiera producido el baño de sangre que se produjo, tanto en los frentes de batalla, por supuesto, como en las respectivas retaguardias donde, sumadas las víctimas de ambas en una típica secuencia de _guerra total_“. Y añade que las prácticas represivas no fueron exclusivas de la zona donde actuaban los revolucionarios: “La visceralidad y el odio también los ejercieron las fuerzas derechistas —la CEDA incluida— contra sus enemigos de las izquierdas antes de la guerra. Como brutales y sanguinarios fueron los métodos aplicados por los sublevados en los territorios que iban conquistando”.
Responsables de las matanzas
En _Retaguardia roja_, el historiador defiende que quienes apadrinaron la represión lejos del frente en la zona republicana —que se cobró unas 55.000 víctimas en toda España, por 100.000 asesinatos de los franquistas más otros 30.000 durante la dictadura— no fueron criminales excarcelados y turbas de incontrolados, sino partidos y sindicatos del Frente Popular: “Todo el mundo era consciente de las matanzas que se estaban llevando a cabo, incluidos los líderes de las distintas organizaciones republicanas. Pero el golpe militar supuso tal mazazo para la legalidad que el Estado republicano perdió el monopolio del ejercicio legítimo de la violencia que en puridad le correspondía, quedando el camino expedito a la constitución de unos contrapoderes que fueron los verdaderos responsables de las matanzas”.
En relación al Ejecutivo de José Giralconstituido en los primeros compases de la guerra, Del Rey señala que “si las autoridades dependientes de aquel gobierno hicieron ‘la vista gorda’ fue más por impotencia y falta de mediospara parar el incendio que por la voluntad expresa de quedarse cruzados de manos”. En contraposición, la “inacción consciente” habría que atribuírsela al siguiente gobierno de Largo Caballero, constituido el 4 de septiembre de 1936, que cortaría las prácticas represivas a comienzos de 1937, cuando la imagen de la República en el exterior comenzaba a ser muy negativa.







El cruce de la información salvaguardad en la Causa General, la macro investigación desarrollada durante la dictadura para conocer el impacto del “terror rojo” que hay que utilizar con “con suma prevención”, según Del Rey; los consejos sumarísimos de guerra, la prensa de la época o los testimonios de los testigos y los ejecutores de los asesinatos se entrelazan en este libro para “tejer una malla que al final permite hacerse una idea muy ajustada de las secuencias represivas“.
En definitiva, ¿cuál es la gran aportación de este libro al estudio de la represión en la zona republicana? “Modestamente, creo haber desentrañado en parte la lógica que inspiró las matanzas, la importancia capital que tuvo el golpe en su desarrollo, como también las represalias inherentes a la guerra, así como el peso del combate político previo en la fijación de los objetivos humanos y el no menos importante peso de la ideología en un contexto nacional e internacional de hiperpolitización”, concluye Del Rey. “También creo haber identificado a quiénes, dónde y cuándo tomaron las decisiones cruciales. Por no hablar de la reconstrucción precisa realizada de los mapas y los tiempos de la violencia, las redes que se forjaron entre los diversos poderes revolucionarios, el carácter organizado y coordinado que tuvo esa limpieza política a escala local, comarcal y provincial, sin olvidar la fluida conexión establecida con la capital y los frentes”.
Fuente


----------



## I. de A. (4 Feb 2020)

*1*









*El Golpe de Estado del Frente Popular en las elecciones de 1936.* El Magacín.

El martes 14 de marzo de 2017 vio la luz _1936. Fraude y violencia _de los historiadores Manuel Álvarez Tardío y Roberto Villa García, que viene a demostrar, definitivamente, que las elecciones de febrero de 1936 fueron un fraude. Inmediatamente, los inquisidores al servicio del Régimen de lo Políticamente Correcto se ponen manos a la obra y arde Twitter. Han llegado muy lejos en su propaganda manipuladora de la Historia como para permitir que los datos y las investigaciones rigurosas den al traste con sus mitos.






￼

Para añadir más leña al fuego, la Ley de Memoria Histórica de Andalucía, que deja en pañales a la de Rodríguez Zapatero, institucionaliza la versión del régimen y la impone a los ciudadanos. Es muy simple: aquí había una república modélica, cuando los de la sotana, el sable y el tricornio, ayudados por los pérfidos nazis y fascistas, decidieron acabar con los sueños de democracia de un pueblo digno, dando lugar a una guerra brutal entre los demócratas y los fascistas, o lo que es lo mismo, entre los buenos y los malos. Pero ganaron los malos, y ahora que se tiene la sartén por el mango, hay que vengarse y tratar de ganar en la política lo que se perdió en los campos de batalla. Todo ello amparado en el muy legítimo deseo de localización y exhumación de fosas anónimas y de la adecuada compensación, digno entierro de los asesinados mediante, a lo que nadie sensato se opone.



Una República patrimonial
Pero los hechos son tozudos, y la magna sorpresa que provocó el artículo del historiador Javier Redondo en _El Mundo _demuestra hasta qué punto la defenestración histórica tiene éxito y el sistema educativo a la hora de enseñar fracasa. Varias obras fundamentales, entre las que cabe destacar _Palabras como puños. La intransigencia política en la Segunda República Española_ dirigido por Fernando del Rey Reguillo, _El gran miedo de 1936. Cómo España se precipitó en la Guerra Civil_de Gabriele Ranzato, o _El camino al 18 de julio. La erosión de la democracia en España (diciembre de 1935 – julio de 1936) _de Stanley G. Payne han puesto encima lo que es una verdad a gritos: que la Segunda República fue una _“democracia poco democrática”_, y que ni el Frente Popular era democrático ni su gobierno tampoco.









Pero hagamos lo que se debe y acudamos a la Historia. Empecemos por quienes han sido reivindicados como figuras democráticas paradigmáticas, con calles con cuyos nombres inundan el país como, por ejemplo, Manuel Azaña, ese para quien la República constituía nada más que un medio para un fin, concibiéndola como “suya” y de los que pensaban como él, pero ajena para el rival político y para el discrepante, como dejó claro en un debate parlamentario a la minoría agraria: _“Ustedes no tienen legitimidad para venir a esta Cámara a decir si el Gobierno es o no un gobierno dictatorial; su grupo no sólo “no es republicano” sino que “no lo puede ser”, y no lo será nunca, aunque lo queráis.” _Sus correligionarios no se quedaron atrás, como Marcelino Domingo:_“Si se opone resistencia a la revolución social y no encuentra cauces jurídicos, los encontrará en las calles.” _O Álvaro de Albornoz, del Partido Radical-socialista: _“No consentiremos jamás que el Poder nos sea arrebatado por los monárquicos disfrazados de republicanos.” _Este señor fue elegido el 13 de Julio de 1933 primer presidente del Tribunal de Garantías Constitucionales, precursor del Tribunal Constitucional que todos conocemos, y firmó la ley de regulación de este tribunal, la cual establecía _que “la acción jurisdiccional derivada de la presente ley (…) no se extenderá, ni a las disposiciones promulgadas por las Cortes actuales antes de ser aprobada la misma, ni a los actos que el poder público haya realizado con anterioridad a su publicación”_. En otras palabras, que no se podía recurrir ante dicho Tribunal las leyes de desarrollo de la Constitución aprobadas por el Parlamento, como hubiera sido de rigor en cualquier Estado de Derecho, con la idea de darle al régimen una orientación marcadamente ideológica desde el primer momento e impedir que los otros grupos parlamentarios pudieran modificarla. Muestra de ello, por si lo anteriormente expuesto no fuera suficiente, es el hecho de que no podían plantearse recursos contra las actos del Gobierno anteriores a la entrada en vigor de esta ley. Un blindaje completo. 

Albornoz lo dejó muy claro al declarar a las claras que “_nosotros queremos excluir (de la acción de este tribunal) toda obra realizada por estas Cortes y queremos excluirla por motivos políticos, franca y notablemente políticos, que no disimulamos un solo momento (…)”_ y que _“por encima del Parlamento no puede haber nada que desconozca ni suprima ni cercene su soberanía.” _El Radical-socialista constituyó el más numeroso de los grupos de la izquierda republicana, con una mayoría considerable y clara en las Cortes Constituyentes que elaboraron la Constitución de 1931. Jerónimo Gomáriz, diputado por esta formación remachó_: “Estas Cortes no son un Parlamento cualquiera. Estamos aún (…) en una misión francamente revolucionaria y constituyente.” _No era broma. Afiliados radical-socialistas en Madrid elaboraron un documento interno que avalaba la oposición a la “derecha” _“con y todos los medios que fueran precisos”_. Iban mucho más allá: _“En caso de la conquista del poder por las izquierdas violentamente, como contestación a la violencia de las derechas, el Gobierno que se constituya gobernaría por Decretos durante el tiempo que fuera necesario, hasta llegar a la transformación del país en una profundidad y extensión tal que no pueda originarse en mucho tiempo una resurrección de los hombres de la monarquía.” _









Estos republicanos fueron los que impulsaron la muy autoritaria Ley de Defensa de la República, que establecía sanciones penales para la Apología de la Monarquía o la Crítica al Gobierno, junto con otras sanciones de carácter económico y penas de confinamiento o extrañamiento. Esta ley fue la que posibilitó que durante gran parte del período de vida de la Segunda República la censura y el recorte a la libertad de expresión fuese lo habitual, especialmente acentuado durante el gobierno del Frente Popular. La visión patrimonial que estos tenían de la República no dejó lugar a dudas cuando, tras la victoria de la CEDA (Confederación Española de Derechas Autónomas) y la constitución de un gobierno de centro-derecha presidido por el republicano liberal y centrista Alejandro Lerroux del Partido Radical con apoyo parlamentario de la primera (aunque era la más numerosa en escaños), Manuel Azaña se entrevistó con Diego Martínez Barrios, a la sazón Presidente del Consejo de Ministros, con el objetivo de invalidar el resultado de las elecciones que habían perdido, como consta en las memorias del último. El PSOE no se quedó atrás, dado el carácter instrumental con el que concebía el régimen republicano. Juan Negrín, quien sería el último Presidente del Consejo de Ministros de la República durante la Guerra Civil, a instancias de la ejecutiva socialista se entrevistó con Alcalá-Zamora con la idea de convencerle de cancelar los resultados electorales, formar un gobierno liderado por republicanos de izquierda, preparar una nueva ley electoral que les beneficiase y, después, volver a celebrar elecciones. Incluso Fernando de los Ríos, Ministro de Estado en el primer gobierno de Azaña y miembro del PSOE, renegó de la República. Negrín, ya durante la guerra, mantuvo una conversación con el asesor soviético Marchenko en la que, según informó este a Vorosílov, uno de los acólitos de Stalin, _“No cabe regreso al viejo parlamentarismo. Sería imposible consentir el “libre juego” de los partidos tal y como existía antes, ya que en ese caso la derecha podría conseguir nuevamente llegar al poder. Eso significa que resulta imperativa o una organización política unificada o una dictadura militar. No ve que sea posible otra salida.”_ 

1934: Insurrección

No es de extrañar, pues, que el PSOE, junto con sectores de la CNT y del PCE, intentase derrocar por la fuerza al Gobierno en lo que se ha dado en llamar la Revolución de Octubre de 1934. Protagonistas de la misma fueron el bolchevizado Francisco Largo Caballero y el imprevisible Indalecio Prieto, con un programa revolucionario redactado por este último, que incluía:


Separación del Ejército de toda oficialidad y reorganización sobre sus bases “democráticas”, al igual que la Guardia Civil y demás institutos armados.
Milicia reclutada entre los afiliados.
Separación de la Administración Pública de los funcionarios desafectos al régimen.
Disolución de las órdenes religiosas e incautación de todos sus bienes.
Declaración de todas las tierras como propiedad del Estado.
Prieto se encargó además de los preparativos militares, la provisión de armas, el avituallamiento general y su distribución. Otros preparativos versaron sobre el adiestramiento militar de las milicias. ¿El objetivo_? “(U)n movimiento de carácter nacional revolucionario para conquistar el poder político para la clase obrera”_, en palabras de Largo Caballero. El documento emitido por los dirigentes bebía directamente de _Técnica del Colpo di Stato_, de 1931, escrito por Curzio Malaparte, miembro del Partido Nacional Fascista de Benito Mussolini e integrante de la Marcha sobre Roma. Cuando la sublevación estalló, la _Generalitat _catalana aprovechó para llevar a cabo su propio levantamiento liderado por Lluís Companys, presidente de la misma, y declarar el “Estado Catalán” dentro de la República Federal Española. Incluso Azaña preparó su propio golpe de mano -fracasado- de, en palabras de Alcalá-Zamora, _“constituir en Cataluña un Gobierno Provisional”_, manteniendo contactos con los autores de la sublevación y negociando los objetivos de la misma escasas horas antes de que esta se produjera. El mayor Pérez Salas, azañista, escribió:

_Para evitar el otorgamiento del poder a la CEDA (…) tenía en proyecto la formación de un gobierno republicano, compuesto por representantes de los partidos que tenían mayoría en las Cortes Constituyentes. Este gobierno habría de tener su sede en Barcelona (…) por estar en ella radicada la Generalidad Catalana y contar con que las fuerzas armadas de esta lo apoyarían. Tan pronto como se cometiera el acto, que era considerado como anticonstitucional, de dar entrada en el gobierno de la República a elementos no republicanos, se declararía, desde Barcelona, la disconformidad con ese acto y se daría a conocer al pueblo el nuevo gobierno formado. Simultáneamente en Madrid y en el resto de España habría de estallar una huelga general como adhesión al nuevo gobierno. Este plan tenía grandes probabilidades de éxito, pero aun fracasando habría dado un tremendo golpe al acto de entrega de la República (a sus enemigos), que habría hecho reflexionar al señor Alcalá-Zamora acerca del paso que iba a dar. _









En Asturias desembocó en una auténtica guerra civil que hizo precisa la intervención del Ejército. El resultado fue contundente. En su fracaso, claro. 1.300 muertos y 20.000 detenidos, entre ellos Azaña, Largo Caballero y Companys. La cosa no quedó ahí. Lo que los republicanos de izquierda y los revolucionarios no habían conseguido en 1934 lo conseguirían en febrero de 1936. Largo Caballero no se cortó ni un pelo: _“Yo no estoy arrepentido de nada, absolutamente de nada. Declaro paladinamente que, antes de la República, nuestro deber era traer la República; pero establecido este régimen, nuestro deber es traer el socialismo. Y cuando hablamos de socialismo, no nos hemos de limitar a hablar de socialismo a secas. Hay que hablar de socialismo marxista, de socialismo revolucionario. Hay que ser marxista y serlo con todas las consecuencias. (…) Vamos a la lucha en coalición con los republicanos con un programa que no nos satisface. (…) Tenemos que evitar la implantación del fascio por todos los medios. Ahora, por el medio legal; en octubre lo hicimos de otra manera. (…)”_. Más lejos aún fue al señalar: _“Que nadie se llame a engaño (…). Las derechas en España, para nosotros, deben haberse terminado ya en lo que significa gobernar nuestro país. No piense nadie en darles el Poder, porque si eso intentan, el proletariado lo impedirá.”_


----------



## I. de A. (4 Feb 2020)

*2

FEBRERO DE 1936: FRAUDE Y GOLPE*
Pero el inicio de la toma de poder fraudulenta e ilegal del Frente Popular, y su avance hacia lo que los comunistas definieron como “república de nuevo tipo”, esto es, exclusivamente de izquierdas, como paso previo hacia la hegemonía de su propio partido, eliminación de las formaciones de izquierda republicana mediante, comenzó con las intervenciones caprichosas del Presidente de la República -que no del Gobierno- Niceto Alcalá-Zamora, un católico de centro, cuando sin motivación aparente y con el propósito de crear a través de Manuel Portela Valladares el llamado Partido Nacional Republicano para consolidar una mayoría centrista que frenase la creciente polarización social y a través del cual poder gobernar, disolvió unas cortes cuya vida se debería prolongar hasta 1937 y hundió, por razones de antipatía personal con Alejandro Lerroux y ambición de poder personal, al único partido moderado de centro que tenía base social en el país, el Partido Radical. La idea de Alcalá-Zamora era debilitar a la derecha, a la que creía fuerte, y favorecer a la izquierda, a la que veía débil, para “equilibrar la República” y conseguir la hegemonía para su partido de centro, para lo cual le pidió a Portela que, por medio de manipulaciones, favoreciera a la izquierda hasta el punto de ganar alrededor de 180 escaños. Los republicanos de izquierda, los socialistas, los comunistas y otras formaciones afines tenían claro cuál era el camino _“(en) la insensata pretensión de que el Gobierno, cruzado de brazos, les facilite el empleo de la violencia aniquiladora de las derechas, pues lo que la izquierda desea y cree oportuno es la guerra civil. Portela se opuso enérgicamente, y yo le he alentado en su actitud, ya que el deber y la prudencia imponen proteger a todos estos delincuentes, sea cual fuere su actitud y programa contra los excesos de los de enfrente, y contra los suyos propios.” _









La campaña fue violentísima, con 249 actos de violencia en toda España quince días antes de la celebración de las elecciones. El Gobierno recibió en esos últimos días multitud de informes de violencias y abusos por parte de “turbas izquierdistas”, imponiendo alteraciones en los votos, falseamiento en los escrutinios, invalidando de esa manera mayorías pertenecientes a las derechas. Huelga decir que para ellos, “fascista” era un término que se aplicaba alegremente a cualquiera que estuviera “más a la derecha” de la izquierda republicana. Tanto es así que Manuel Portela Valladares, Presidente del Consejo de Ministros en esos momentos, tuvo que declarar el Estado de Alarma y a punto estuvo de hacerlo con el Estado de Guerra. Recibió la confirmación de la lealtad y el apoyo del Ejército por parte del entonces Jefe de Estado Mayor, Francisco Franco. Pero ante la multiplicación y la gravedad de los desórdenes y de las irregularidades el Gobierno de Portela Valladares dimitió el 19 de febrero y Alcalá Zamora entregó el poder a Manuel Azaña, designado por el Frente Popular, algo insólito teniendo en cuenta que no había finalizado el recuento definitivo de los votos y que su coalición parecía ser la principal responsable de las irregularidades que se reportaban, pudiendo el nuevo Gobierno validar su propia victoria, administrándola convenientemente. En sus declaraciones al Journal Géneve en 1937, Alcalá-Zamora aseguró:

_“A pesar de los esfuerzos sindicalistas, el Frente Popular obtenía solamente un poco más, muy poco, de 200 actas, en un Parlamento de 473 diputados. Resultó la minaría más importante, pero la mayoría absoluta se le escapaba. Sin embargo, logró conquistarla consumiendo dos etapas a toda velocidad, violando todos los escrúpulos de la legalidad y de la conciencia. Primer etapa: desde el 17 de febrero, incluso desde la noche del 16 de, el Frente Popular, sin esperar el fin del recuento del escrutinio y la proclamación de los resultados, lo que debería haber tenido lugar ante las juntas provinciales del censo en el jueves 20, desencadenó en la calle la ofensiva del desorden, reclamó el poder por vía de la violencia.

Crisis: algunos gobernadores civiles dimitieron. A instigación de dirigentes irresponsables, la muchedumbre se apoderó de los documentos electorales: en muchas localidades los resultados pudieron se falsificados. Segunda etapa: conquistada la mayoría de este modo, fue fácilmente hacerla aplastante, reforzada con una extraña alianza con los reaccionarios vascos, el Frente Popular eligió la Comisión de validez de las actas parlamentarias, la que procedió de manera arbitraria. Se anularon las actas de ciertas provincias donde la oposición resultó victoriosa, se proclamaron diputados a candidatos amigos vencidos. Se expulsaron de las cortes a varios diputados de las minorías. No se trataba solamente de una ciega pasión sectaria; hacer en la Cámara una Convención, aplastar a la oposición y sujetar al grupo menos exaltado del Frente Popular._









_Desde el momento en que la mayoría de izquierdas pudiera prescindir de él, este grupo no era sino un juguete de las peores locuras. Fue así como las Cortes prepararon dos golpes de estado parlamentarios. Con el primero, se declararon a sí mismas indisolubles durante la duración de mi mandato presidencial. Con el segundo, me revocaron. El último obstáculo estaba descartado en el camino de la anarquía y de todas las violencias de la guerra civil.”_

En marzo se convocó la Comisión de Validación de Actas de las nuevas Cortes y esta procedió libremente a reasignar 11 escaños a las izquierdas, quedando canceladas además las elecciones en Cuenca y en Granada, donde las derechas habían predominado. Estas últimas se volvieron a celebrar, agenciándose el Frente Popular 17 actas, dejando 2 para las derechas, por medio de la violencia y la intimidación más descarada. En este clima de inseguridad, caos, miedo, sometimiento e inexistencia de respeto a la ley alguno, las autoridades provinciales afines al Frente Popular llevaron a cabo actos de coacción y de amenazas, tanto a votantes como candidatos. Borrones, tachaduras, raspaduras, votos fantasma… Por no hablar ya de los asaltos directos a los ayuntamientos, la expulsión de alcaldes y gobernadores civiles, incluso su detención, al más puro _Scuadrismo _del Fascismo Italiano. Pero esto no es lo más grave. Una vez el Frente Popular estuvo afianzado en el poder, implementó rápidamente las medidas necesarias para ir más allá de su programa inicial y avanzar hacia esa “república de nuevo tipo”. La primera de ellas fue la amnistía para los sublevados en 1934, reponiéndoles en sus cargos políticos, civiles y de seguridad. Luego vino la destitución de dudosa legalidad del Presidente Alcalá-Zamora y su sustitución por Azaña. En gran manipulador de la república había caído en su propia trampa y ahora estaba inmerso en un mutismo fantasioso, como en unos meses estaría el mismo Azaña. Resulta que la misma izquierda que había exigido la disolución de las Cortes anteriores y la realización de elecciones ahora declaraba que tal disolución era ilegal, que el Presidente había abusado de sus poderes (y lo había hecho, pero no en esos términos) y que esta constituía su segunda disolución de las dos que le permitía la Constitución, considerando falsamente la primera disolución, la de las Cortes Constituyentes, como una disolución regular, lo que, por su misma naturaleza, no podía ser así. En realidad, la segunda disolución que había dado lugar al Gobierno del Frente Popular era perfectamente legal, aunque caprichosa. Cuando tuvo lugar la votación al respecto, el resultado fue de 188 votos contra 88, con un porcentaje alto de abstención, de manera que la última disolución quedó como la segunda, siendo desde ese momento las Cortes indisolubles para Alcalá-Zamora. No podía desde ese momento arrebatarle el gobierno al Frente Popular disolviéndolas de nuevo y celebrando otras elecciones. La segunda votación se saldó con 238 votos a favor, 5 noes y la abstención del centro y la derecha. Alcalá-Zamora estaba fuera de juego. En esos momentos el coronel Valentín Galarza, el principal coordinador de la UME (Unión Militar Española), una asociación semi-secreta de oficiales militares (y de la que procederían gran parte de los integrantes de la sublevación militar de julio de ese mismo año) le visitó el día 8:

_Hacia las once de hoy me visita un coronel de Estado Mayor. Viene de uniforme, a pedir en nombre del Ejército que en respuesta al golpe de Estado de la Cámara, o, sin el poder legislativo, firme un decreto destituyendo al Gobierno de Azaña y (dé) así más fuerza moral a su inevitable y decidida intervención, que salve al país de la anarquía._

El Presidente se negó y el Ejército, muy dividido, no hizo nada. El 10 de mayo, por 358 frente a 68 compromisarios electos para elegir a su vez al Presidente, Manuel Azaña ocupó el puesto de Alcalá-Zamora. Al salirle mal la jugada de colocar a Prieto como cabeza de Gobierno y consolidar definitivamente su hegemonía por el veto del ala caballerista del PSOE, hubo de nombrar a Santiago Casares Quiroga para el cargo y gobernar a través de él. Quiroga se declaró “beligerante contra el fascismo”, en un extraño discurso para un hombre de estado, teniendo en cuenta que lo más parecido al “fascismo” en España era Falange, que se había estrellado electoralmente consiguiendo tan sólo 44.000 votos en todo el país, el 0´7% del voto popular, quedando fuera del Parlamento, y que por “fascismo” se entendía al conjunto de todas las “derechas”. Tanto es así que el Frente Popular acometió sin dilación su tarea de eliminar a los rivales políticos por medio del nombramiento de militantes políticos como “delegados” especiales para la Policía, consagrando así la politización de las fuerzas del orden en un proceso muy similar, como ha señalado acertadamente Payne, a la política llevada a cabo por Hitler al nombrar a los miembros de las SA y las SS como miembros de la Policía Auxiliar, _Hilfspolizei_, y como tal actuaron durante las elecciones de marzo de 1933, las últimas que tuvieron lugar en Alemania hasta después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial. El Gobierno procedió a detenciones ilegales y arbitrarias de miembros de partidos no afines al Frente Popular, en una política que se incrementó durante la guerra pero que ya había comenzado desde antes. Fernando Bosque, gobernador civil de Oviedo, declaró:

_He nombrado delegados del Frente Popular en toda Asturias, los cuales realizaron batidas antifascistas con buen resultado: meten en la cárcel al cura, médicos, secretarios de ayuntamiento y al que sea. Cumplen admirablemente su cometido. Algunos de los delegados son comunistas, e incluso como Fermín López, de Irún, condenados a muerte por su intervención en los sucesos de octubre (…). El de Teverga tiene en la cárcel al telegrafista y al secretario judicial; al primero le hace atender por el día el servicio telegráfico y por la noche lo encarcela. Entre los detenidos figuran dos canónigos de Covadonga._

Y no se quedarían ahí.










*La dictadura del Frente Popular*
El proceso de eliminación de las formaciones políticas de la derecha comenzó con la ilegalización de Falange en marzo y la detención de su cúpula dirigente. Aunque el Tribunal Supremo anuló la ilegalización en junio, el Gobierno directamente ignoró al Tribunal y procedió a más detenciones. De hecho, la anulación de la ilegalización ponía en teoría a los detenidos en la calle. Pero Casares Quiroga empleó sus prerrogativas para evitar que los encarcelados fueran puestos en libertad. En mayo se procedió de manera similar al disolver los sindicatos católicos, y ya en vísperas de la Guerra Civil existía la pretensión de hacer lo mismo con la formación monárquica Renovación Española. A mediados de junio se creó un Tribunal Especial para tratar las responsabilidades penales y civiles de los jueces. Se componía de 5 magistrados del Tribunal Supremo, 6 miembros designados por sorteo de entre las personas con una licenciatura universitaria cualquiera inscritos en una lista, y otros 6 miembros designados también por sorteo entre los presidentes de las asociaciones que estaban inscritas en los censos electorales sociales. Como tenía su sede en Madrid, la mayoría de estas asociaciones era de carácter revolucionario y/o afín al Frente Popular y sus políticas. De esta manera, se yuguló la independencia del Poder Judicial. Manuel Blasco Garzón, ministro de Justicia, explicó: _“Prefiero el honrado juicio de los que no se han perturbado por disquisiciones de tipo jurídico, a la labor netamente técnica; porque en el fondo de todas las conciencias hay, como un manadero de agua viva, aquel sentimiento de la justicia inmanente que está por encima de los doctrinarismos”. _Otras leyes completaron el trabajo, como rebajar a 65 años la edad de jubilación de los magistrados, en el entendimiento de que los de mayor antigüedad serían los más hostiles al Gobierno, y la prejubilación forzosa para los que _“actúen o se produzcan con manifiesta hostilidad a las instituciones políticas que la Constitución consagra”. _Por último, durante la segunda mitad de junio se comenzó a debatir una ley que establecía el cese de todos los magistrados municipales, quedando su sustitución o confirmación a discreción del ministro.

La censura de la prensa y de la libertad de expresión y de reunión se aplicó de forma caprichosa, limitándola hasta el extremo con las formaciones opositoras y dando vía libre para las formaciones integrantes del Frente Popular o afines al mismo, entre otras cosas, bajo el paraguas del Estado de Alarma que, desde febrero, se fue renovando mes tras mes. Las milicias armadas de los partidos que constituían del Frente Popular, especialmente las del PSOE y las MAOC (Milicias Antifascistas Obreras y Campesinas) del PCE gozaron de un estatus de semi-legalidad y de impunidad para perseguir a sus adversarios políticos, en muchos casos, ante la pasividad de las crecientemente politizadas fuerzas de orden público, que hacían caso omiso, cuando no cubrían a o colaboraban con las palizas, los cacheos, los controles de carreteras, los atentados, los arrestos, los robos y las persecuciones. La Iglesia y los católicos también se llevaron su parte cuando, junto con las agresiones, quema de iglesias y expolio del patrimonio que habitualmente sufrían, se añadió la disposición de Francisco Barnés, ministro de Instrucción, el 20 de mayo del cierre de las escuelas católicas independientemente de si podían ser sustituidas por escuelas públicas o no. De esta manera, gran parte de los niños del país quedaron sin escuela al no contar el Gobierno con los recursos suficientes para la creación de escuelas públicas que las sustituyeran.









La Persecución Religiosa no comenzó, pues, con el estallido de la Guerra Civil, sino que la precedió y fue una de las causas de la misma. En palabras de Ranzato: _“(…) Se puede decir que, con la sola excepción de los homicidios, todo el repertorio de actos destructivos y profanadores ya habían sido experimentados, más o menos ampliamente, en el curso de los meses que precedieron al golpe militar, porque no hubo solo iglesias y conventos devastados por las llamas.” _Se trataba de _“una más generalizada voluntad de impedir las más esenciales prácticas de la religión católica”_. No se trataba sólo de quema de iglesias y conventos, destrucción de imágenes y patrimonio histórico o cultural, sino que se llegó a la violación tanto de los tabernáculos como de las hostias consagradas. Por no hablar ya de la profanación de las tumbas. Pero quizá lo más grave de todo fue el deseo expreso de limitar el culto religioso hasta su eliminación, como se desprende de la prohibición de los funerales católicos en algunos lugares o su gravamen impositivo, como en Puebla de Almoradiel o Santa Cruz de Mudela; o la prohibición de la distinción de la cruz en las tumbas católicas por ejemplo en Gerona, y de la celebración de festividades religiosas como la Semana Santa, véase el caso de Albacete, Ávila, Cádiz, Ciudad Real, Granada, Jaén, Pontevedra, Zamora o Palma de Mallorca. Incluso se llegó a la detención del párroco y los directores de la Cofradía de Valenciana en Murcia por orden del alcalde.


----------



## I. de A. (4 Feb 2020)

*y 3*

A esto debe añadirse la sucesión de huelgas salvajes protagonizadas principalmente por la UGT y la CNT en una estrategia revolucionaria planificada, muy lejos de la pura y justa reivindicación económica, que paralizaron la economía del país durante toda la “primavera trágica”. Las ocupaciones y asalto de propiedades no sólo no eran sancionados, sino que eran legalizados _a posteriori _por las autoridades. Gerald Brenan señaló que _“toda aquella primavera y verano estuvo consagrada a una orgía de huelgas relámpagos. Los hombres abandonaban sus tareas sin previo aviso, pidiendo grandes aumentos de salarios o jornadas de trabajo disparatadamente cortas, así como importantes indemnizaciones por los días que habían pasado en las cárceles (…). El propósito de estas huelgas era por supuesto puramente político: amedrantar y desanimar a la clase media y alentar a los trabajadores con la esperanza de la victoria que se aproximaba. Todos los negocios empezaron a perder dinero. El colapso económico era inminente.”_ Con el sistema económico agrario al borde de la bancarrota, el Gobierno no tuvo mejor idea que llevar a Cortes a finales de junio una ley que anulaba los efectos de la desamortización civil que se había llevado a cabo durante el siglo XIX, de manera que tales bienes sería expropiados y “volverían” a manos de Estado. El ministro de Agricultura Ruiz Funes aseguró: _“Aunque nosotros hayamos decretado la libertad del mercado del trigo, no quiere decir esto que tengamos una aspiración económica de tipo liberal, y mucho menos en lo que afecta a la economía agraria. En el momento actual toda ordenación de la economía agraria tiene que venir impuesta por una acción intervencionista del Estado”_. Cuando los terratenientes comenzaron a huir, el ministro de Gobernación dijo a los gobernadores civiles el 22 de mayo que fueran restrictivos en los criterios que empleaban para emitir pasaportes, de forma que se evitase que la gente huyese al extranjero, en lo que un crítico en las Cortes señaló certeramente como _“obligarles a permanecer en los respectivos pueblos, sentando la novísima teoría de Derecho de invertir los destierros y deportaciones, haciéndoles de fuera a dentro”_. Más leña al fuego se añadió al aprobarse una nueva ley de Reforma Agraria mucho más radical que la anterior que permitía _“la expropiación total de tierras por “utilidad social” sin ninguna excepción territorial, sin limitaciones de extensión y con independencia de si los propietarios participaban o no en el cultivo de la tierra.”_









La situación era tal que en vísperas de la sublevación militar del 17 de julio se habían producido un mínimo de 273 y un máximo de 454 víctimas mortales. Ante esto, incluso alguno de entre los propios republicanos concluyó que la única solución pasaba por una suerte de “dictadura legalitaria republicana”, entre ellos Sánchez Albornoz, Sánchez Román o Martínez Barrio. Maura exigió una “dictadura nacional republicana”:

_La dictadura que España requiere hoy es una dictadura nacional, apoyada en zonas extensas de sus clases sociales, que llegue desde la obrera socialista no partidaria de la vía revolucionaria hasta la burguesía conservadora que haya llegado ya al convencimiento de que ha sonado la hora del sacrificio y del renunciamiento en aras de una justicia social efectiva que haga posible la paz entre los españoles._

*Revolución y sublevación militar*
Las fuerzas revolucionarias no tenían la misma idea, al menos, en cuanto al carácter de la “necesaria” dictadura. Desde el PSOE de la mano de Largo Caballero y Luis Araquistáin se perseguía la táctica leninista de la guerra civil abierta. Su propósito era empeorar la situación social para iniciar un proceso revolucionario -que, de hecho, ya se estaba produciendo- de manera tal que el gobierno de la “izquierda burguesa” diese paso a un gobierno socialista revolucionario, la Dictadura del Proletariado y, por medio de una corta guerra civil en la que sin duda ellos se alzarían con la victoria, eliminar violentamente a sus adversarios para consolidar un régimen de partido único. Fomentar, pues, una rebelión militar estaba entre sus prioridades fundamentales. El 15 de julio dijo Largo Caballero en el periódico _Claridad_: _“¿No quieren este Gobierno? Pues que se sustituya por un Gobierno dictatorial de izquierdas. ¿No quieren el estado de alarma? Pues que haya guerra civil a fondo”_. Araquistáin lo tenía claro cuando escribió a su mujer tras el asesinato de Calvo Sotelo _“o viene nuestra dictadura o la otra”_. Desde el PCE, la última fuerza política de la izquierda en aceptar la República y una de las más desleales a ella e instrumento de la política exterior de la Unión Soviética, el fin era el mismo. Su estrategia, en cambio, a la que le costó mucho adaptarse, venía dictada desde Moscú: participar en una alianza política con el poder del Estado “legal” y, a través de ella, eliminar a los rivales políticos, llegar a la “república de nuevo tipo”, paso previo a su dictadura de partido único. De esta forma, el PCE trabajó precisamente para evitar una guerra civil, al menos en ese momento, pues un acontecimiento de esa naturaleza habría dado al traste con sus planes. La idea era una toma de poder “incruenta” tal como los Nazis habían hecho en Alemania, para luego implantar su propio régimen. No en vano, el mismo 17 de julio, horas antes del estallido de la guerra civil, Dimitrov y Manuilski, agentes del Comintern, enviaron un telegrama al politburó del PCE insistiendo precisamente en esto. Unidad del Frente Popular, aceleración en la construcción del régimen, utilización de los poderes públicos para eliminar a los adversarios, creación de un “tribunal de urgencia” para acabar con “las derechas” y confiscar sus propiedades, y expandir la Alianza Obrera. Las MAOC serían el germen del futuro “Ejército Rojo”. Los anarquistas, encuadrados en la CNT y la FAI continuaron con la estrategia terrorista y subversiva que habían estado implementado desde los inicios mismos de la República. _El Sindicalista _tradujo adecuadamente esta visión al declarar que _“una vez aniquilada la reacción” _había que _“derrocar por la subversión o la evolución el régimen capitalista”_, o sea, la República. Había que defenderla transitoriamente contra la “reacción”, si se daba el caso, _“como una mal menor”_, una suerte de _“punto de arranque”_, preparándose para _“la lucha definitiva”._








En estas tuvo lugar el asesinato de José Calvo Sotelo. No es que los líderes de la Derecha, ya fuera la legalista de Gil Robles o la radical del propio Calvo Sotelo, no se oliesen que algo así podía acabar pasando. Había amenazas de muerte de por medio. El 15 de abril José Díaz Ramos, Secretario General del PCE, contestó a una intervención de Jose María Gil Robles, líder de la CEDA, que _“no puedo asegurar cómo va a morir el señor Gil Robles, pero sí puedo afirmar que si se cumple la justicia del pueblo morirá con los zapatos puestos”_. Ante las protestas que tal comentario generaron, la igualmente comunista Dolores Ibárruri apostilló: _“Si os molesta eso, le quitaremos los zapatos y le pondremos las botas.” _Más tarde, el 16 de junio, incluso el mismo Presidente del Consejo de Ministros llegó a contestar a Calvo Sotelo tras decir que si por “Estado Integral” se entendía un “Estado Fascista”, él se declaraba “fascista”, que _“después de lo que ha dicho su señoría ante el Parlamento, de cualquier cosa que pudiera ocurrir, que no ocurrirá, haré responsable ante el país a su señoría”_. Y así fue. Tras el asesinato el 12 de julio del oficial de la Guardia de Asalto José Castillo, sublevado en 1934, militante de la UMRA (Unión Militar Republicana Antifascista, equivalente de izquierdas de la UME), instructor de las MAOC comunistas y repuesto en sus cargos por del Gobierno, en la madrugada del 13 José Calvo Sotelo fue sacado de su domicilio en Madrid y asesinado por dos tiros en la nuca. Su cadáver apareció aquella mañana en el cementerio de La Almudena. Los responsables fueron Guardias de Asalto procedentes del Cuartel de Pontejos, donde aquella noche se hallaban allí guardias civiles de izquierda, miembros de otras unidades policiales también de izquierdas y militantes de los partidos socialista y comunista, en una muestra más de la politización de las fuerzas del orden.

La escuadra que asesinó la líder derechista estaba dirigida por el capitán de la Guardia Civil Fernando Condés (que había participado también en la insurrección de 1934) y compuesta por policías, guardias de asalto y activistas de izquierda. Tanto es así que quien descargó los dos tiros en la nuca, Luis Cuenca, era un militante socialista que había realizado funciones de policía auxiliar durante las elecciones fraudulentas de Cuenca y guardaespaldas de Indalecio Prieto, uno de los líderes del PSOE. Los socialistas prietistas fueron los principales implicados en el crimen, razón por la cual el propio Prieto y sus correligionarios fueron los primeros en ser informados, lo que viene a probar que la violencia política no era sólo cosa de los bolchevizados caballeristas, sino que fue ampliamente practicada también por los “moderados”. Ni estos ni el Gobierno castigaron a los responsables ni ofrecieron indicio alguno de querer acabar con la grave situación. Condés fue escondido en casa de Margarita Nelken, diputada socialista y después miembro del PCE, que además había exigido en las Cortes más desorden y violencia callejera. El Gobierno respondió con más detenciones de derechistas, y cuando el juez de instrucción Ursicino Gómez Carbajo inició una investigación y llevó a cabo interrogatorios de guardias de asalto, no se lo pensó dos veces y le apartó del caso. La investigación fue cerrada y todos los implicados puestos en libertad. Condés y Cuenca recibieron como premio puestos de rango superior en las nuevas milicias creadas.









Esa misma mañana, el PCE, siguiendo instrucciones Mosú, aprovechó el suceso para avanzar hacia la “república de nuevo tipo” y sus diputados entregaron un borrador legislativo que merece la pena citarse:


_Artículo 1.º: Serán disueltas todas las organizaciones de carácter reaccionario o fascista, tales como Falange Española, CEDA, Derecha Regional Valenciana y las que, por sus características, sean afines a estas, y confiscados los bienes muebles e inmuebles de tales organizaciones, de sus dirigentes e inspiradores._
_Artículo 2.º: Serán encarceladas y procesadas sin fianza todas aquellas personas conocidas por sus actividades reaccionarias, fascistas y antirrepublicanas._
_Artículo 3.º: Serán confiscados por el Gobierno los diarios El Debate, Ya, Informaciones y ABC, y toda la prensa reaccionaria de las provincias._
Pues bien, una vez entablada la guerra civil, esto es lo que se haría en la zona bajo control del Frente Popular. No fue, como se ha visto, una simple consecuencia de la sublevación militar, sino una política deliberada por parte de los partidos que componían y apoyaban al Frente Popular planificada y calculando los tiempos, que sólo dicha insurrección logró acelerar o, en todo caso, precipitar. Fue la gota que colmó el vaso. La conspiración militar dirigida por el republicano Mola que apenas si había avanzado y contaba con apoyos, dio un vuelco fundamental cuando numerosos sectores del Ejército y de la sociedad civil decidieron apoyarla ante lo que veían como un desastre inminente. Contrariamente a la versión extendida, esta conspiración no pretendía, al menos al inicio, traer un régimen revolucionario fascista o una reacción ultraderechista. En una reunión que tuvo lugar el 8 de marzo y en la que participó Franco, se acordó llevar adelante la rebelión sólo en tres casos: formación de un Gobierno de Largo Caballero, una situación de anarquía generalizada o el estallido de una insurrección revolucionaria. Y no, como sostiene el mito, el deseo de acabar con la democracia y las reformas. Basta echar un vistazo al memorándum de Mola del 5 de junio, titulado _“El Directorio y su obra inicial” _para percatarse de ello: _EL DIRECTORIO se comprometería durante su gestión a no cambiar el régimen republicano, mantener en todo las reivindicaciones obreras legalmente logradas (…)”_. Se trataba esencialmente de un programa “apolítico”, no escorado ni a izquierda ni a derecha, que contemplaba suspender la Constitución de 1931 aunque respetar la legislación previa a febrero de 1936, crear unas Cortes Constituyentes elegidas por un sufragio del que sólo quedarían excluidos los analfabetos y los delincuentes. Se mantendría separación entre Iglesia y Estado, el respeto a todas las religiones y la libertad de cultos. Planteaba incluso el establecimiento de comisiones regionales para solucionar la cuestión agraria, fomentando la pequeña propiedad y permitiendo la explotación colectiva donde esta fuese posible. Es más, en el bando proclamado en Melilla, declarando el Estado de Guerra en Marruecos, en la tarde del 17 de Julio, por el general Francisco Franco, se declaraba: _“Se trata de restablecer el imperio del orden dentro de la República, no solamente en sus apariencias y signos exteriores, sino también en su misma esencia”_.

Los más curioso de todo es que el principal ganador del Golpe de Estado del Frente Popular, Franco, que aprovechó la adulteración de la naturaleza inicial de la sublevación por las fuerzas conservadoras, radicales y reaccionarias que la apoyaron desde el primer momento y que daría lugar a una siniestra y cruel dictadura de 39 años, mantuvo su lealtad a la “legalidad” hasta casi el último momento. El día 12 de julio envió un mensaje cifrado a Mola, _“geografía poco extensa”_, que venía a significar que no estaba preparado para participar. Los sucesos del día 13 lo cambiaron todo para él. El 23 de junio había escrito, en un gesto insólito viniendo de quien venía, una carta a Casares Quiroga en la que advertía al Presidente del Consejo de Ministros de los peligros de la situación en ese momento y del ruido de sables en los cuarteles, instándole a modificar el curso de los acontecimientos cuanto antes. No era esta la actitud de un reaccionario empedernido deseoso de destruir la “democracia” a cualquier precio. Mola mismo no las tenía todas consigo en la víspera de la sublevación, y existen indicios de que intentó llegar a una solución de compromiso con el Gobierno, pese a que la idea que vertebraba la rebelión consistía en una breve contienda que se solucionaría en pocas semanas hasta llegar a Madrid. No se trataba de un “golpe de Estado” al uso, sino más bien de una sublevación militar generalizada con el propósito no sólo de derribar al Gobierno, sino de garantizar el control militar sobre todo el país. Cuando estallaron las hostilidades, no había vuelta atrás. La idea del Gobierno era similar, aunque a la inversa. Esperaba la sublevación y apenas hizo nada para evitarla, puesto que su intención era que esta tuviera lugar para poder aplastarla fácilmente y así acelerar la construcción de la “república de nuevo tipo”. Según las memorias de Largo Caballero, Casares Quiroga dijo: _“Si se rebelan, les pasará igual que el 10 de agosto de 1932. ¡Si precisamente yo lo que quiero es que salgan a la calle para acabar con ellos! (…) ¿Pero ustedes le temen a Queipo de Llano…? ¿No saben que Queipo no es más que un imbécil? Además, ¿qué va a hacer? ¡Cómo no subleve a los carabineros, en la frontera! Lo único que tiene es el despecho porque le hemos destituido a su consuegro”_. Ironías de la Historia, aunque los bombardeos sublevados son los que han pasado al imaginario colectivo, no está de más recordar que los primeros aviones en bombardear poblaciones civiles fueron los de Casares Quiroga, cuando lanzaron su carga sobre un cuartel en Dar Riffen y se trató de acertar en la Alta Comisaría de Tetuán.









Para finalizar, volvemos al principio para recordar datos: La Coruña, Orense, Cáceres, Málaga, Jaén, Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Granada, Cuenca… El 10% del total de escaños, alrededor de 50, fueron manipulados. La Derecha y el Centro, que en numerosas ocasiones acudieron a la competencia electoral unidos, se impusieron por 700.000 votos. El motivo del apoyo que recibió la sublevación, más allá de los elementos más radicalizados, bien puede resumirse en las palabras que el jefe provincial de los agrarios en Valencia dirigió al exministro José María Cid el 13 de julio de 1936: _“en el Frente Popular todos somos iguales: reaccionarios o fascistas. _(Para esa gente) _mis amigos y yo somos también fascistas y de nada sirve que a partido republicano perteneciera yo antes del advenimiento de la República ni que candidato una vez, y triunfante otra, las dos veces fuera a las elecciones a título declaradamente republicano: yo también soy fascista (…). En estas condiciones, ¿cree usted que es posible convivir con una gente que en cada momento y en cada acto niega el derecho a la convivencia a los demás? (…) Yo creo que no; creo que en el Parlamento no hay nada que hacer”_.

Ha sido largo, lo sé. Pero entiendo que es preciso que esto se diga y se publique en medios independientes no sujetos a imperativos ideológicos o a manipulaciones del Poder. El PSOE, PODEMOS, Izquierda Unida y una rica multiplicidad de formaciones se identifican con el Frente Popular y sus aliados. Algo tan grave como identificarse con el Franquismo. Hay que hablar fuerte, alto y claro, con el rigor que los datos proporcionan y la seguridad que proporciona ese conocimiento. La Historia es la que es, y si está sujeta a alteraciones, es sólo a las que establezcan los historiadores en sus investigaciones, no los políticos en sus distorsiones y en la imposición de leyes totalitarias que lo que buscan es imponer una visión inquisitorial y obligar a los ciudadanos libres a asumir la versión de los hechos que convenga. La Guerra Civil terminó hace 78 años. Algunos parece que no se han dado cuenta. Cuidémonos de los partidos y _lobbies_revanchistas, especialmente de los que siguen hablando de bandos y divisiones. Porque nos llevarán al conflicto. Al desastre. A la Guerra.




Un artículo de Pablo Gea Congosto.


----------



## klopec (4 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Iglesia de Durango.
> 
> Bombardeada llena de peligrosos rojoseparatistas, sus mujeres e hijos.



Peor que eso. Estaba llena de cristianos, pero *fue señalada como objetivo por la comparsa cobarde criminal rojo - separatista*. Cada vez que se avanza de verdad en las investigaciones, mas en ridículo quedan los defensores de la "_patraña histérica_".

*Alejandro Goicoechea* fue un Capitán de Ingenieros del bando republicano a quien se encargó la fortificación de Vizcaya ( el famoso "_Cinturón de Hierro_" ) y que, a la menor oportunidad, se pasó al bando nacional con los planos de dicha infraestructura. Posteriormente sería conocido por ser el coinventor del tren TALGO.

Pues bien, hemos comprobado que recientes investigaciones ponen en duda la versión oficial mantenida por la extrema izquierda y la basura nacionalista vasca quienes daban por sentado que *el ataque se produjo sobre civiles indefensos en un pueblo pacífico al margen de cualquier actividad bélica*.

Nada mas lejos de la realidad.

En la villa de Durango se encontraban acantonadas numerosas unidades militares del Ejército Vasco junto con sus vehículos, municiones y resto de impedimenta. Como en otras ocasiones ( _Desbandá, etc_ ), *en nada importó a los mandos rojo - separatistas poner en peligro al personal civil al convertir concentraciones humanas en objetivos militares*.


_Según relata el investigador vasco Jon Irazabal en Bombs over Biscay, Barcelona and Dresden ( Universitat Rovira i Virgili ), Goicoechea habría detallado a los sublevados la importancia de Durango y sus "posiciones de interés militar ocupadas por los rojos". *Los cuarteles estarían ubicados 
en la plaza Ezkurdi, en la residencia de los jesuitas y en el convento de San Francisco de la localidad vizcaína*. Además, *la iglesia de Santa María también operaba para los intereses republicanos*, así como el *colegio Santa Susana*; *la plaza del Mercado* era utilizada por el Ejército Vasco para estacionar sus vehículos. _

Por supuesto no tuvieron ningún reparo en utilizar las iglesias como parte de la infraestructura militar, como colegios o, incluso, *LA PLAZA DEL MERCADO*, como después negarían los mismos en Guernika.
Otra versión que corrobora lo anterior se publica recientemente en *KaosEnLaRed* ( de MUGALARI.INFO )


_Un dato inédito más ve hoy la luz: el objetivo de los conventos e iglesias los marcó Alejandro Goicoechea, natural de Elorrio. Fue el a la postre inventor del tren Talgo, y que en plena Guerra Civil se pasó del bando demócrata al de los golpistas y aliados sublevados contra la legítima Segunda República. El documento del que hicieron uso nazis y fascistas italianos que lo confirma existe.

Al parecer, Goicoechea pasó la información de que en algunas iglesias y conventos* tenían su cuartel batallones de gudaris y milicianos del Eusko Gudarostea*, de ahí que los aliados antidemócratas se dirigieran a bombardear San José Jesuitak, Santa María de Uribarri y el convento de Santa Susana donde murieron fieles católicos que estaban en misa._

*FUENTE* : [Datos Inéditos] 14 aviones cazas alemanes también participaron en el bombardeo de Durango

No es casualidad la enorme cantidad de milicianos que aparecen en los listados de víctimas. El que desgraciadamente hubiera víctimas inocentes hace todavía mas infame la actuación sistemática del bando rojo empleando civiles como escudos humanos para entorpecer la legítima acción enemiga.

Por lo que podemos decir, al amparo de los datos *VERACES* arriba expuestos que estamos ante otro abyecto *CRIMEN DE GUERRA DEL BANDO ROJO CRIMINAL SEPARATISTA.*


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Feb 2020)

tu sigue con el flooding, varios posts kilométricos uno cada dos minutos.

disimula un poco, que parezca que te lees lo que cuelgas.






Iglesia de San Sebastián, calle Atocha Madrid.

Monumento histórico´artístico nacional.


----------



## I. de A. (4 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> tu sigue con el flooding, varios posts kilométricos uno cada dos minutos.
> 
> disimula un poco, que parezca que te lees lo que cuelgas.
> 
> ...



Se llama informar, documentar. Incluso tú has aprendido mucho aunque tu sectarismo políticamente correzto te obligue a _doblepensar._

No lloriqueabas sino que se lo agradecías cuando tu compadre o multi bastardo ponía tochos cuyos contenidos (que klopec echaba por tierra) eran posteriores al motivo del hilo. Nadie se quejó. Pero te quejas de que yo ponga artículos relacionados con el hilo (no sólo yo). Canta demasiado tu sectarismo.

Y como no sabes qué decir, sueltas que si no he tenido tiempo de leerlos, menuda majadería, tú qué sabes cuándo los he leído ni qué te importa... Majaderías de las tuyas con esa ansia infantil que tienes de ir al adhominazo...


----------



## I. de A. (4 Feb 2020)

*La tradición de la izquierda española de quemar iglesias, aunque no haya guerra*
Juan E. Pflüger 
/ 05 abril, 2016

y sus amigas mientras asaltaban la capilla de la Facultad de Políticas de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid, es el reflejo de una vieja tradición de la izquierda española. De la extrema, pero también de la moderada. La Segunda República, esa que nuestros políticos a la izquierda de Ciudadanos venden como el paradigma de las libertades y el respeto, se estrenó pocos días después de su proclamación con ataques a la Iglesia. Durante el Gobierno del Frente Popular, antes de estallar la Guerra Civil, también andaban quemando Iglesias. Luego su afición por la piromanía no se ciñe a los periodos bélicos. No es una cuestión de reacción frente a un alineamiento de la jerarquía eclesiástica con los alzados el 18 de julio.







Las primeras agresiones violentas contra centros religiosos se extendieron por España durante los días 11 y 12 de mayo de 1931. La República se había proclamado menos de un mes antes, el 14 de abril, tras las revueltas posteriores a unas elecciones municipales celebradas el domingo 12 de aquel mes. El día 10 de mayo de aquel 1931 era domingo. Los monárquicos inauguraban la sede del Círculo Monárquico Independiente. La música elegida para la apertura de los actos fue –no podía ser de otra manera- la “Marcha real”. Nada de lo que allí se hizo era ilegal ni contrariaba la legalidad republicana que se estaba constituyendo con el anuncio de que sería una democracia abierta en la que se respetarían todas las ideas políticas. Incluso las monárquicas.






Junto a la sede del Círculo se congregaron varios “convencidos republicanos” que insultaron a los que se encontraban en el interior. En ese momento llegaba un taxi con dos asistentes al evento de los monárquicos que discutieron con el conductor y con varios de los allí presentes. El resultado es que los republicanos empezaron a quemar los coches de los monárquicos que había aparcados en la puerta. Inmediatamente los revoltosos hicieron correr la falsedad de que el taxista había sido asesinado y los manifestantes se dirigieron hacia las oficinas del periódico monárquico ABC. Allí la Guardia Civil tuvo que disparar para evitar un asalto violento de las instalaciones del diario y murieron tres personas.
La respuesta de la muchedumbre fue asaltar un quiosco de venta del periódico El Debate, de inspiración católica, y el incendio de una librería especializada en textos religiosos. Si el incidente se había iniciado por un enfrentamiento entre monárquicos y republicanos ¿Por qué los izquierdistas se lanzan contra los católicos?







No son pocos los autores que señalan que los ataques contra instalaciones católicas estaban preparados y se iban a producir independientemente de la actitud que la Iglesia tomara y este fue el momento que aprovecharon para ponerlos en marcha.
Madrid fue la primera ciudad en verse asolada por una turba que pertenecía a los partidos que formaban parte del Gobierno provisional. Allí estaba la izquierda radical –socialistas, anarquistas y comunistas-, pero también miembros de partidos de la izquierda burguesa como la Acción Republicana de Manuel Azaña, que ocupaba la cartera de Guerra. En Gobernación estaba el único miembro de un partido de derecha moderada de aquel Ejecutivo: Miguel Maura, de Derecha Liberal Republicana, que abogó por sacar la Guardia Civil para frenar los ataques. El propio Azaña se negó, primero el día 10 y luego el 11 de mayo. Fue entonces cuando pronunció aquella frase que se ha hecho célebre: “Todos los conventos de España no valen la vida de un republicano. Si sale la Guardia Civil, yo dimito”.

Los radicales empezaron, ante la inacción del Gobierno, una orgía de incendios en Madrid. Entre la noche del 10 de mayo, todo el día 11 y las primeras horas del 12, momento en el que se declaró el Estado de Guerra en Madrid y se sacó a la Guardia Civil, fueron decenas de centros religiosos los atacados.







Los desmanes empezaron en la residencia de profesos de los Jesuitas de la calle Isabel la Católica, allí se incendió también la capilla adyacente al edificio. La izquierda, que lleva décadas considerándose la garante de la cultura frente a lo que consideran el obscurantismo de la Iglesia, no tuvo ningún problema a la hora de incendiar los casi 90.000 libros de la biblioteca de ese centro de estudios, entre ellos había numerosos incunables y primeras ediciones de miles de títulos clásicos. Después se pasó a incendiar el Instituto Católico de Artes e Industrias (ICAI), con su biblioteca de 20.000 volúmenes y el Colegio de la Inmaculada. De allí pasaron al Centro de Enseñanza de Artes y Oficios que se encontraba en la calle Areneros y en el que los jesuitas daban formación técnica a hijos de obreros que no podían pagar sus estudios.
También fueron pasto de las llamas en Madrid la Iglesia de los Carmelitas Descalzos en la Plaza de España, el colegio del Sagrado Corazón, el de Nuestra Señora de las Maravillas y su museo de ciencias, el colegio de María Auxiliadora y los conventos de las Mercedarias Descalzas y de las Bernardas de Vallecas. Además, otra docena de edificios se salvaron de las llamas o solamente fueron parcialmente destruidos gracias a la acción de los bomberos o de ciudadanos que lograron parar la acción de los izquierdistas.

La ciudad donde mayores daños causaron los ataques de los republicanos contra edificios religiosos fue Málaga. En la ciudad andaluza los ataques se habían producido desde el mismo momento en el que se proclamó la República: el 14 de abril se incendiaba la Residencia de los Jesuitas y el 15 el Seminario de la ciudad. El 11 de mayo volvieron a asaltar la residencia de los Jesuitas y la residencia del Obispo, que no llegó a ser destruida gracias a la actuación de la Guardia Civil que después fue retirada de las calles por orden del gobernador militar de Málaga, el general Gómez-Caminero, que dejó vía libre a los izquierdistas para que destruyeran durante 24 horas cuantos edificios religiosos quisieran. Así, en Málaga ardieron 42 iglesias y conventos, fueron asesinados seis religiosos, otros 27 resultaron heridos y más de 50 edificios próximos a los incendiados se vieron afectados por el fuego.





/p>
En Valencia ardieron seis edificios y fueron asaltados otros seis. En Sevilla,además del colegio de los Jesuitas de Villacís, fueron incendiados otras cinco iglesias y conventos y una docena recibieron ataques. En la provincia de Sevilla también se incendiaron templos en varias localidades como Lora del Río, Alcalá de Guadaíra o Carmona. En Granada se asaltaron dos diarios conservadores y católicos: Gaceta del Sur y El Noticiero Granadino y se incendiaron dos colegios, una iglesia y un convento. En Córdoba ardió el Convento de San Cayetano. En Cádiz y varios pueblos de su provincia fueron destruidos por las llamas 10 iglesias y conventos.

Ya fuera de Andalucía, en Murcia se quemó la Iglesia de la Purísima y los conventos de las Isabelas y las Verónicas, además de las oficinas del diario La Verdad de Murcia. Y en Alicante se incendiaron 15 centros religiosos.

Las reacciones desde los medios de la izquierda fueron más que llamativas. Todas ellas exculpaban a los pirómanos y asesinos –en toda España murieron cerca de 30 personas y más de 100 resultaron heridas de diversa consideración-, pero es especialmente significativo el editorial del diario El Socialista en el que se decía: “La reacción ha visto ya que el pueblo está dispuesto a no tolerar. Han ardido los conventos: esa es la respuesta de la demagogia popular a la demagogia derechista”.
Tras estos incidentes se produjo el ataque legal a los católicos. Se prohibió su actividad docente, lo que llevó a cerrarse miles de colegios en toda España,se expulsó a los Jesuitas y se incautaron sus bienes y se limitó la capacidad de practicar ritos de culto en público.




/p>
Durante la revolución de octubre de 1934 en Asturias se incendió la Universidad de Oviedo, parte de la Catedral y la Cámara Santa, el teatro Campoamor y diversos edificios religiosos en los municipios en los que los revolucionarios tuvieron el poder o cierta fuerza como en Gijón, La Felguera o Sama.
En el periodo de Gobierno del Frente Popular, ya en 1936 y antes del alzamiento militar del 18 de julio, los ánimos volvieron a crisparse y la deriva revolucionaria del nuevo Ejecutivo permitió que se retomasen los desmanes. Durante casi cuatro meses, el diputado José Calvo Sotelo empleó sus intervenciones parlamentarias para burlar la censura y hacer públicas las destrucciones de edificios religiosos, los ataques a personas y organismos, los asesinatos, secuestros, bombas y petardos que sumaron, según sus cuentas, 1.874 actos violentos en ese periodo.




/p>
Tras el asesinato de Calvo Sotelo, José María Gil Robles, líder de la CEDA, completó su trabajo y en la sesión especial en el Congreso de los Diputados del 14 de julio que trataba sobre la muerte del dirigente derechista hizo el último recuento antes de la Guerra Civil: “Desde el 16 de junio al 13 de julio, inclusive, se han cometido en España los siguientes actos de violencia, habiendo de tener en cuenta los señores que me escuchan que esta estadística no se refiere más que ha hechos plenamente comprobados y no a rumores que, por desgracia, van teniendo en días sucesivos una completa confirmación: Incendios de iglesias, 10; atropellos y expulsiones de párrocos, 9; robos y confiscaciones, 11; derribos de cruces, 5; muertos, 61; heridos de diferente gravedad, 224; atracos consumados, 17; asaltos e invasiones de fincas, 32; incautaciones y robos, 16; Centros asaltados o incendiados, 10; huelgas generales, 129; bombas, 74; petardos, 58; botellas de líquidos inflamables lanzadas contra personas o casas, 7; incendios, no comprendidos los de las iglesias”.




/p>

Ahora, desde las filas de lo que han dado en llamar la nueva izquierda vinculada a Podemos, vuelven las agresiones y ataques a la Iglesia: destrozos, pintadas, profanaciones,… y no se esconden a la vez que gritan: «Arderéis como en el 36».


----------



## I. de A. (4 Feb 2020)

*El único ‘miguel ángel’ que se conserva en España llega al Prado*
Por: *Miguel Ángel García Vega* | 20 de febrero de 2015
*Vayan a verla. Es la única escultura de Miguel Ángel que se conserva en España.* Les aguarda (del 31 de marzo al 28 de junio) en la sala 47 del edificio de Villanueva del Museo del Prado dentro del programa “La obra invitada” que promueve la fundación del museo. *Es San Juan Bautista niño o, sencillamente, San Juanito.* Una obra —de 130 centímetros de altura— que ha tenido una vida tan dura como el mármol blanco de Carrara con el que fue cincelada allá por el siglo XV.
*En agosto de 1936, al principio de la Guerra Civil, la escultura fue devastada.* *En un acto bárbaro (algunos lo han atribuido a la Sección Ferroviaria de Linares de la CNT) fue molida a golpes, rota en decenas de pedazos y la cabeza quemada.* Hasta entonces, el _miguel_ _ángel_ se había conservado en la Capilla del Salvador, en la localidad jienense de Úbeda. Junto a la obra del genio florentino también se destruyó casi por completo un retablo de madera de Alonso Berruguete, del que únicamente permaneció vivo el retrato de Cristo.
*Después del paso de la turba, cuando la Capilla hacía las veces de garaje, solo se pudieron recoger 14 fragmentos. Más o menos el 40% de la obra.* Incluso hoy la rumorología de la ciudad cuenta que un vecino guarda en su casa buena parte de la cara de la escultura. Sea cierto o no, poco parecía que se pudiera hacer con tan poca obra superviviente. *Pero en 1994, la Fundación Casa Ducal de Medinaceli-Sevilla, propietaria de la escultura, entregó los pedazos al Opificio delle Pietre Dure de Florencia.* Uno de los centros de restauración más prestigiosos del mundo. Si ellos no podían salvarla, entonces habría que rendirse.
*Los restauradores iniciaron el proceso. Pero pararon. La tecnología de la época no era suficiente para el reto de la tarea y había dudas de por dónde empezar. Hacía falta más tiempo.* Por ejemplo, el mármol del rostro, quemado, había absorbido los óxidos del fuego y el humo y la pieza estaba muy ennegrecida. Sin embargo, el tiempo pasa y la mejora tecnológica hace posible intervenir el _miguel_ _ángel_. Se utiliza la última tecnología en reconstrucción volumétrica láser 3-D y, por sorpresa, aparece una foto (imagen de la izquierdad) de la parte posterior de la escultura fechada antes de 1936. Los especialistas, por fin, tienen una guía que seguir. *La pieza se monta con los fragmentos originales de mármol, se incorporan las partes perdidas fabricadas con fibra de vidrio y luego son estucadas, entonadas con témpera y selladas con cera y barniz. De esta forma no se crea un falso histórico* sino que se recupera una obra donde los añadidos son claros y evidentes para cualquiera.
*Expuesta desde el siglo XVI en la Capilla del Salvador, es una obra de juventud (1495-1496) del maestro anterior a la Piedad del Vaticano y a los frescos de la Capilla Sixtina.* La trajo a España Francisco de los Cobos, secretario y favorito del emperador Carlos V. De hecho fue un regalo del duque de Florencia, Cosmé I de’ Medici, y formó parte de la capilla sepulcral que mandó construir De los Cobos en su ciudad natal de Úbeda. *Vayan a verla.*


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Feb 2020)

I. de A. dijo:


> *La tradición de la izquierda española de quemar iglesias, aunque no haya guerra*
> Juan E. Pflüger
> / 05 abril, 2016
> 
> ...



ni de la izquierda, ni española

n.
Desmontando los mitos sobre el anticlericalismo







Federico Casal. Motines Anticlericales 1835.
*1. La quema de iglesias no empieza con la Segunda República*
La primera gran quema de iglesias comienza tras la muerte de Fernando VII y el inicio de la primera guerra carlista, primero con la matanza de frailes de 1834 y después en los motines anticlericales de 1835. Los motivos de estos levantamientos fueron la respuesta del pueblo a la represión dirigida por la Iglesia contra los liberales partidarios de la monarquía parlamentaria, represión que se inicia en 1814 con la vuelta del absolutismo y que se extiende a lo largo de la década ominosa (1823–1833), con ejecuciones extrajudiciales, torturas, detenciones y vejaciones públicas a la oposición política, pero también desencadena estos levantamientos el apoyo de la iglesia a los Carlistas en contra del gobierno de España. 




*2. Los asesinatos de sacerdotes no son exclusivos de la izquierda*
El primer asalto a templos y edificios religiosos lo encabezan los absolutistas en julio de 1822, cuando, tras la sublevación de la Guardia Real en Madrid en contra de la monarquía parlamentaria, partidas antigubernamentales dirigidas en gran parte por clérigos absolutistas asaltan edificios religiosos para ejecutar a los clérigos liberales. También durante la semana trágica de Barcelona en 1909, dirigentes del Partido Republicano Radical de Alejandro Lerroux encabezan asaltos a conventos y edificios religiosos. 


*3. Los ataques no tienen que ver con lo religioso sino con lo político*


Así lo reflexionó la Iglesia durante la guerra contra la ocupación francesa en 1808, en la que se debatió si era más importante la cuestión religiosa o la cuestión política (vox dei–vox populi) al hablar de los clérigos afrancesados. Finalmente la cuestión se saldó con la implicación de la Iglesia en la política, iniciando la represión contra los afrancesados, como atestigua la ejecución de los sacerdotes Juan Diego Duro y Cándido Mendivil —arrastrados por caballos hasta la muerte—, y el exilio de casi 200 sacerdotes a Francia tras el inicio de la guerra de independencia.






Sacerdotes vascos encarcelados en la cárcel de Carmona (Sevilla) tras la Guerra Civil. Fundación Sabino Arana.
*4. El franquismo también represalió a sacerdotes*


No solo hay que tener en cuenta la represión contra los curas vascos durante la guerra, que atestigua un telegrama papal de 1936 protestando por estos hechos, sino también la existencia de la cárcel concordataria de Zamora, donde fueron procesados durante el franquismo alrededor de un centenar de religiosos que ahora están sumados a la Querella argentina contra los crímenes del franquismo, que instruye la juez María Servini de Cubría.


*5. El primer ataque anticlerical fue una respuesta a la represión de la Inquisición*


Uno de los primeros ataques que se hicieron contra la Iglesia por parte de la izquierda fue el asalto en 1820, tras el levantamiento de Rafael de Riego, de las cárceles de la Inquisición. Este ataque se produjo por el malestar latente que había provocado en el pueblo, por un lado el boicot de la Iglesia a las Cortes de Cádiz y la conspiración para la vuelta del absolutismo. Por otro lado, por la publicación en 1817 de una relación de los represaliados de la Inquisición por parte del exiliado Juan Antonio Llorente, quien fue canónico de Toledo y exsecretario de la Inquisición durante el reinado de Fernando VII, una información que ya circulaba de forma clandestina desde 1809.

*6. El golpe de estado de 1936 no lo desencadenó la violencia anticlerical*


Según el historiador Manuel Alvarez Tardío, especializado en estudios sobre el anticlericalismo en España, entre febrero y junio de 1936 se produjeron 957 actos de violencia en contra del clero, entre edificios incendiados o asaltados, atentados contra edificios y agresiones a personal religioso. Sin embargo según el historiador Eduardo González Calleja, especializado en violencia política en la edad contemporánea, entre 1931 y 1936 se produjeron 2629 asesinatos, de los cuales 1550 fueron causados por fuerzas del orden y 455 eran guardias civiles y carabineros. Sin contar estos últimos, el 90% de los asesinados eran militantes de izquierda, datos que no muestran ninguna diferencia en cuanto a violencia política con el resto de países europeos en procesos de transición hacia el Estado liberal democrático moderno.

Ante estos datos, cabe preguntarse si hubiera surgido un sentimiento anticlerical en España si la Iglesia hubiera decidido mantenerse en el terreno moral en lugar de convertirse en actor político, y es precisamente esta cuestión la clave para comprender por qué se quemaron iglesias en España a lo largo de los dos últimos siglos- Y es que es imposible comprender este sentimiento sino como una respuesta al poder de la Iglesia y la represión que ejerció contra el pueblo cada vez que tuvo ocasión, la última de ellas tras la aprobación de la Ley de responsabilidades políticas de Febrero de 1939, que inició la represión del régimen franquista.

......................


----------



## I. de A. (5 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> ni de la izquierda, ni española
> 
> n.
> Desmontando los mitos sobre el anticlericalismo
> ...



La propaganda antirreligiosa que atizó el socialismo mientras que fue una simple "ideología", así como la pavorosa persecución religiosa que luego desencadenó y sostuvo a lo largo de su exitencia "real", mal que bien, y pese a todos los complejos biempesantes, ha sido sin embargo en ocasiones denunciada y explicada en publicaciones de toda clase (...) 

Sin embargo, *no suele explicarse paralelamente la oposición doctrinal y los ataques prácticos que el catolicismo —pues conviene reducir el ángulo de la exposición, centrando el foco sobre la Iglesia Católica, que ha sido quien sin la menor duda más ha sufrido por tal causa— ha padecido, no por el socialismo, sino desde la otra ribera, la del liberalismo* (...)

Así, el profesor Rafael Gambra, a quien se deben algunos ensayos originales de caracterización histórica, en cabeza de un libro de 1954, en plena guerra fría, con una Europa atemorizada ante la expansión comunista subsiguiente a la segunda guerra mundial, y con una España aislada del concierto internacional de resultas de la victoria contra el comunismo en su guerra civil, escribía las siguientes palabras, que pese a su extensión reproduzco:

"(...) Para los españoles de *1936,* en cambio, el comunismo no se presentó como algo nuevo y anómalo; ni siquiera fue nuestra guerra exclusivamente contra el comunismo. Este constituyó, antes bien, el rótulo —o uno de los varios rótulos— con que a la sazón se presentaba un enemigo muy viejo que el español había visto crecer y evolucionar.* Aquella guerra no fue la represión circunstancial de un hecho hostil, sino, más bien, la culminación de un largo proceso. Sólo así puede explicarse nuestra guerra como una realidad histórica *(...) 

En realidad, España vivía espiritualmente en estado de guerra desde hacía más de un siglo. No puede encontrarse verdadera solución de continuidad entre aquella guerra y las luchas civiles del siglo pasado. Como tampoco, si se viven los hechos en la historia concreta, entre aquéllas y las dos resistencias contra la revolución francesa, la de 1793 y la antinapoleónica de 1808. En las cuales, a su vez, puede reconocerse un eco clarísimo de las guerras de religión que consumieron nuestro poderío en el siglo XVII."

(...) "En España —añade Gambra— siempre hemos oído decir a los perseguidores que no perseguían a sus víctimas por católicos, sino por facciosos o por enemigos de la libertad. Claro que las víctimas hubieran podido contestar, en la mayor parte de los casos, que su actitud política procedía, cabalmente, de su misma fe religiosa, Es decir, que el cristianismo ha sido, desde la caída del antiguo régimen, faccioso en España, O lo que es lo mismo, que nunca ha aceptado su relegación a la intimidad de las conciencias, ni en el sentido protestante de la mera relación del alma con Dios, ni en el kantiano de vincularse al mundo perso- nal y volitivo de la razón práctica." 

(...) Don Marcelino Menéndez Pelayo, el gran historiador de finales del siglo xix y principios del xx, con referencia a las "matanzas de frailes" de 1834, uno de los primeros estallidos de persecución religiosa sangrienta, a poco de instaurado el liberalismo en España, tras la muerte de Fernando VII y el inicio de la primera guerra carlista, escribe también a este propósito unas palabras muy iluminadoras:

"Desde entonces la guerra civil creció en intensidad y fue guerra como de tribus salvajes, guerra de exterminio y asolmiento, de degüello y represalias feroces, que ha levantado la cabeza después otras dos veces y quizá no la postrera, y no cietamente por interés dinástico ni por interés fuerista, ni siquiera por amor declarado y fervoroso a éste o al otro sistema político, sino por algo más hondo que todo esto, por la íntima reacción del sentimiento católico brutalmente escarnecido y por la genrosa *repugnancia a mezclarse con la turba en que se infamaron los degolladores de los frailes y los jueces de los degolladores, los robadores y los incendiarios de las iglesias, y los vendedores y los compradores de sus bienes"*

(...) la revolución liberal no tuvo en España —como en otros países—una génesis orgánica y lineal, producto de la decadencia natural de las antiguas instituciones políticas, a través de la evolución de las monarquías hacia el absolutismo. Por el contrario, la falta en el suelo hispánico de un proceso de centralización y absorción de las energías sociales como el que precedió en Francia a la revolución, o de subsunción e incorpración casi natural de las nuevas ideas como el que se dio en Inglaterra, determina el carácter dialéctico y agresivo de un quehacer volcado a la destrucción sistemática de todo cuanto existía con vistas a la recreación artificial de un nuevo estado de cosas. La inicial resistencia francesa, pronto tornada en una general adhesión al nuevo régimen, sin más excepción que la de un grupo de familias y de intelectuales, como de otra parte la metabolización liberal inglesa, se corresponden así con el siglo y medio español de continuada protesta popular que ha hecho que la revolución no pudiera considerarse nunca como un hecho consumado sino en fechas bien recientes. De ahí también el actual desfondamiento, con la dilapidación del patrimonio religioso-comunitario y sin reservas acumuladas.

*4. Una ojeada a los hechos*

Desde la invasión napoleónica se extiende una estela de persecución a la Iglesia que une invariablemente todos los periodos liberales, principalmente del liberalismo "progresista" (de corte jacobino), y que los períodos en que triunfa el liberalismo "moderado" se limita a no exacerbar, pero por lo general tampoco a eliminar. De ahí que *Balmes* pudiera decir que *el partido (liberal)-conservador "es conservador de la revolución''.*

Los pillajes de la invasión francesa, la suspensión de relaciones con Roma durante el "trienio liberal" (1820-1823), las aludi-das matanzas de frailes de 1834, la desamortización de los bienes de la Iglesia en 1835, los proyectos de "asma" de 1840 que fuerzan la intervención del papa Gregorio XVI en _Afflictas in Hispania res,_ la nueva ruptura de relaciones de 1854, de nuevo la saña del sexenio (1868-1874), la "ley del Candado" de Canalejas en los primeros decenios del siglo xx. Y la Segunda República (1931- 1936)... Que comenzó con la quema de conventos, antes de cum- plirse el mes de su proclamación. Que motivó la expulsión del territorio nacional del obispo de Vitoria, monseñor Múgica, y del cardenal Segura, arzobispo de Toledo y Primado de España. Que siguió con los artículos 26 y 27 de la Constitución de 1931, y con la disolución de la Compañía de Jesús, la prohibición de procesiones y romerías, el tiroteo de sacerdotes, etc. Que se completó con la Ley de Congregaciones Religiosas. Que retornó en las oleadas de nuevos incendios de edificios de la Iglesia. *Que brotó con especial saña en la Revolución de Asturias de 1934, en que cuarenta religiosos fueron asesinados en apenas unas horas y volada la Cámara Santa de la catedral de Oviedo. Y que, después del triunfo del Frente Popular en febrero de 1936, ya no cesaría, primero durante los meses que preceden al Alzamiento del 18 de julio, y luego en la guerra en que se desembocó el fracaso de éste. Esta última fase fue desde luego la más brutal y terrible. En ella serían asesinados 13 obispos, más de 4000 sacerdotes y seminaristas, más de tres mil religiosos, cerca de trescientas religiosas.*

_Liberalismo y persecución religiosa: una visión española, _Miguel Ayuso. 


*Como ya te dije, empezaron los liberales y continuaron, de forma más sangrienta, su engendro y cómplice, los marxistas.*

Vosotros lo justificáis con topicazos, como buenos lugarcomunistas y nostálgicos de la checa.

No dices cuántos religiosos mataron los nacionales, 16. Alrededor de 8.000 los rojos.


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Feb 2020)

I. de A. dijo:


> Como ya te dije, empezaron los liberales y continuaron, de forma más sangrienta, su engendro y cómplice, los marxistas.



jajajaja no me jodas qeu el comunismo es una degeneración del liberalismo...

se quemaban iglesias cuando marx no habia nacido.

y en bélgica se lió una buena, en francia también, y todo por no dejar que existieran cementerios civiles, y perder dinero.


----------



## I. de A. (5 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> jajajaja no me jodas qeu el comunismo es una degeneración del liberalismo...
> 
> se quemaban iglesias cuando marx no habia nacido.
> 
> y en bélgica se lió una buena, en francia también, y todo por no dejar que existieran cementerios civiles, y perder dinero.



¿Qué dices de Marx? ¿No te enteras? He dicho que empezó el liberalismo (por cierto, el último terrorista jacobino, Babeuf, es considerado ahora como el primer comunista _avant la lettre)_ y continuó el comunismo de forma más sangrienta.

“El liberalismo es término de contienda. Y esta discusión parece siempre que va a provocar su triunfo, incluso de modo que podría calificarse de espectacular. Sin embargo, de las mismas fuentes doctrinales del liberalismo (…) desde los fisiócratas a los francmasones, surgen los argumentos que hoy en día provocan el auge de la socialización.”
_El libertino y el nacimiento del capitalismo,_ Juan Velarde.

_*Marxismo y liberalismo: dos caras de una moneda*_

*-Bernard Mandeville, filósofo del liberalismo-*

Para conocer las raíces filosóficas del liberalismo, es fundamental analizar la obra del holandés Bernard de Mandeville, quien nació en Rotterdam en 1670, pero vivió buena parte de su vida en Inglaterra.

Aunque estudió medicina, Mandeville, ávido lector, se convirtió en un famoso escritor. Era uno de los autores más leídos y célebres de su tiempo. Sus obras se vendían no solamente por ediciones, sino literalmente por docenas de ediciones.

Mandeville tuvo una influencia determinante en el pensamiento de los economistas y filósofos liberales como Adam Smith, David Hume y Jeremy Bentham. El economista Friederich Von Hayek aseguró que Mandeville inspiró el argumento de Adam Smith sobre el libre comercio, presentado en su célebre obra _La Riqueza de las Naciones._

Mandeville plasma su concepción moral en una de sus obras, la _Investigación sobre el Origen de la Virtud Moral,_ en donde asegura que el hombre es un simple animal y, como ocurre con estos, la moral no existe como algo preestablecido; es un mero invento de los gobernantes para aprovecharse de las clases dominadas. La forma de diseminar la concepción de la moral en la sociedad, dice Mandeville, es a través de trucos, engaños y adulaciones:

Los “sabios examinaron detenidamente las fortalezas y las flaquezas de nuestra naturaleza y sacaron la conclusión de que nadie es tan salvaje que no le ablanden las alabanzas, ni tan vil como para soportar pacientemente el desprecio, y concluyeron, con razón, que la adulación tiene que ser el argumento más eficaz que pueda usarse con las criaturas humanas. Poniendo, pues, en práctica esta hechicera máquina, ensalzaron las excelencias de nuestra naturaleza, colocándola por encima de la de otros animales… Después de haberse insinuado así en los corazones de los hombres, por medio de esta ladina adulación, empezaron a instruirles en las nociones del honor y la vergüenza, representando a uno como el más alto bien a que pueden aspirar los mortales y al otro como el peor de los males… Esta fue la manera como se domó al hombre salvaje, pues es evidente que los primeros rudimentos de moralidad introducidos por hábiles políticos… fueron maquinados principalmente con el fin de que los ambiciosos pudieran obtener el mayor beneficio posible y gobernar sobre gran número de individuos con toda facilidad y seguridad”.

Mandeville expuso el corolario económico de su peculiar tesis en un poema titulado _La fábula de las abejas,_ en donde compara la sociedad con un panal. Según él, las abejas progresan porque buscan denodadamente satisfacer sus vicios, placeres y pasiones, no porque quieran colaborar en satisfacer las necesidades del panal.

En su fábula, las abejas vivían con lujos y comodidades gracias al engaño, el raterismo, la falsificación, el juego, la corrupción, la estafa y todo tipo de vicios; pero en conjunto, todo, según él, era un paraíso, puesto que “el vicio nutría al ingenio, el cual, unido al tiempo y la industria, traía consigo las conveniencias de la vida”. Es decir, que el vicio privado conllevaba el beneficio público. Un buen día, a las abejas se les ocurrió solicitar a los dioses liberarlas de los vicios, utilizando para ello argumentos de tipo moral. Los dioses aceptaron y al poco tiempo el panal se vio envuelto en una terrible hambruna y depresión económica, porque ya no había incentivos para el esfuerzo personal.

Esta tesis se convirtió en la filosofía fundamental del liberalismo inglés: dejar que las fuerzas espontáneas del individuo, aunque puedan ser estimuladas por el vicio, se conviertan en el principal motor de la economía, sin intervención alguna de la moral, ni de la religión, ni del Estado.

*-Adam Smith, discípulo de Mandeville-*

La filosofía moral del célebre economista inglés, Adam Smith, es menos explícita y más cuidadosamente elaborada, pero en esencia, es igual a la de Mandeville.
No llega a afirmar que la moral es un invento, un engaño de los poderosos para dominar a los demás, pero dice que no existe y que se forma arbitrariamente según la experiencia particular de cada sociedad. Para Smith, no existen verdades universales, válidas para todos los hombres y para todos los tiempos; no existe una concepción absoluta del bien y del mal; lo que hay son valores relativos que se aplican o no, conforme la sociedad los adopte a su real saber y entender.

En su _Teoría de los Sentimientos Morales,_ Adam Smith dice: “La manera como se forman las reglas generales éticas, es descubriendo que en una gran variedad de casos un modo de conducta constantemente nos agrada de cierta manera, y que, de otro modo, con igual constancia, nos resulta desagradable. Empero, la razón no puede hacer que un objeto resulte por sí mismo agradable y desagradable; la razón sólo puede revelar que tal objeto es medio para obtener algo que sea placentero o no”. En otro párrafo añade: “Nuestra observación constante de la conducta ajena, insensiblemente nos lleva a la formación de ciertas reglas generales relativas a lo que es debido y conveniente ya sea hacer o evitar… Así es como se forman las reglas generales de la moralidad. En última instancia están fundadas en la experiencia de lo que, en casos particulares, aprueban o reprueban nuestras facultades morales o nuestro sentido del mérito y de la conveniencia”.

Nótese bien que Smith, al igual que su predecesor Mandeville, asegura que no existen ideas innatas respecto a la moral, pero encima opina que la razón humana no es capaz de discernir lo que es bueno y lo que es malo, sino que depende de una “facultad moral” para aprobar o reprobar la conducta general. Este aspecto llama poderosamente la atención, porque si la moral no existe per se, sino que se crea con la experiencia, ¿cómo es posible que exista una facultad moral para detectarla?

Smith da la respuesta más adelante: “El placer y el dolor son los principales objetos del deseo y de la aversión; pero éstos no se distinguen racionalmente, sino que se distinguen por medio de un sentido inmediato y una emoción. Si la virtud, pues, es deseable por sí misma, y si, del mismo modo, el vicio es objeto de aversión, síguese que no puede ser la razón, sino el sentido inmediato y la emoción, lo que distingue esas diferentes cualidades”.

Luego concluye: “Podría decirse, quizá, que aunque el principio de la aprobación no está fundado en un poder de percepción que sea en alguna manera análogo a los sentidos externos, aún podría estar fundado en algún sentimiento especial que respondiese a ese fin particular y ningún otro. Podría pretenderse que la aprobación y reprobación son un determinado sentir o emoción que surgen en la mente provocados por ciertos sujetos o acciones”.

Sentimientos, emociones, percepciones y experiencias. No existe forma inteligible, pues, de discernir entre el bien y el mal, a no ser por un procedimiento un tanto mágico.

En la _Teoría de los Sentimientos Morales,_ Smith admite la existencia de una filosofía cristiana, expresada entre otros por Santo Tomás de Aquino, y hasta la plantea: “la mente posee, con prioridad a toda ley, una noción de los distingos entre el bien y el mal, y esa noción procede de la razón”, pero a seguidas intenta refutarla diciendo que esas cosas fueron “aceptadas en esa época en que la ciencia abstracta de la naturaleza humana estaba en pañales”.

El corolario económico de Smith se parece mucho al de Mandeville y está expresado en _La Riqueza de las Naciones:_ el Estado ni ninguna otra fuerza debe intervenir en la economía, pues la acción espontánea de las fuerzas individuales se encarga de motorizarla. Según Smith, el regulador de la economía es, como él la llama, una “mano mágica”: la del mercado. Tan mágico como la facultad moral antes referida. Entonces, en la economía tampoco existe un criterio inteligible para determinar qué conviene al desarrollo nacional y qué no; hay que dejárselo todo al mercado.

Como consecuencia de esa forma de pensar, los liberales, una vez en el poder, intentan desmantelar el Estado y dejan la economía a la deriva, confiando en el “orden espontáneo”. Sin embargo, como el interés individual no es siempre el de las mayorías y como no hay una ley moral que los guíe, la especulación financiera y monetaria, la apertura indiscriminada a la importación, el alza injustificada de las tasas de interés, y otras prácticas “espontáneas” basadas sólo en la ganancia y la ambición desmedidas, terminan por entregar el poder a los dueños de los grandes monopolios financieros internacionales, coincidentemente los mismos que propalan el libre cambio. Así, el productor nacional quiebra y el país va la bancarrota. Invariablemente, las mayorías cargan con las consecuencias de la crisis por medio del hambre, la pobreza, y el desempleo, como ha ocurrido en América Latina durante los últimos años.

La miseria provocada por este modelo, crea a su vez las condiciones para que un sector izquierdista desestabilice al Estado liberal, promoviendo el odio y la lucha de clases, que eventualmente tienen acogida en las masas resentidas por la injusticia. De esta manera, el péndulo se desplaza hacia la alternativa marxista.

Irónicamente, las fuerzas internacionales que promueven el liberalismo en nuestros países, no lo aplican en los suyos. Basta para comprobarlo tratar de exportar nuestros productos agrícolas a Europa y Estados Unidos. Nos encontraremos con barreras proteccionistas y subsidios a su producción, que a nosotros nos impiden implementar. Por eso, no es descabellado afirmar que las teorías económicas que nos venden desde el norte son a veces formas modernas de colonización, a través de las cuales nos mantienen dominados sin el uso de las armas.

*-La filosofía moral marxista-*

Marx presentó su concepción moral en diversos documentos, como el _18 Brumario de Luis Bonaparte_ (ver citas en la Bitblioteca de Venezuela Analítica) donde afirma que : “Sobre las condiciones sociales de existencia, se levanta toda una superestructura de sentimientos, ilusiones, formas de pensamiento y concepciones filosóficas particulares. La clase entera crea y plasma estos elementos sobre la base de las condiciones materiales y de las relaciones sociales correspondientes”.

Coincidiendo casi textualmente con Mandeville, Marx afirma que la clase dominante crea una superestructura a su conveniencia: un tipo de religión, de moral, de estado, de sociedad, de familia, etc. Esta superestructura es un simple invento del hombre para dominar a los demás, no algo intrínseco a la naturaleza humana.

Uno de los más influyentes marxistas de este siglo, Antonio Gramsci, fundador del Partido Comunista Italiano, adopta la filosofía moral de Marx y añade una distinción entre lo que él llama la “sociedad civil” y la “sociedad política”. La primera es “el conjunto de los organismos denominados privados que corresponden a la función de hegemonía que el grupo dominante ejerce sobre toda la sociedad”; es un campo de batalla intelectual donde las organizaciones triunfantes se apoderan de la dirección intelectual –es decir, de lo que se piensa—y de la dirección moral –es decir, lo que se valora– y atraen hacia el grupo dirigente la adhesión de las clases subalternas. El grupo dirigente se adueña de la estructura ideológica, impone su manera de ver las cosas y crean una determinada cosmovisión en el pueblo. Para ello, utilizan la Iglesia, la escuela, los medios de comunicación, etcétera.

La segunda, la sociedad política, es el conjunto de organismos, que ejercen una función coercitiva y de dominio directo en el campo jurídico, político y militar; es decir, la que tiene los tribunales, la policía y las armas para mantener la adhesión del pueblo a su proyecto.

Cuando la sociedad civil y la sociedad política chocan, es decir, cuando el pueblo pierde la credibilidad en los conceptos emitidos por la estructura de dominio ideológico, sobrevienen las crisis.

Para conquistar el poder, Gramsci propone a los comunistas combatir en el campo ideológico cultural y ganarse el apoyo de las masas para que éstas rompan con la sociedad política: “para ello hay que tratar de despojarla de su prestigio espiritual, desmitificando los elementos de su cosmovisión mediante una crítica continua y corrosiva. Esta crítica debe sembrar la duda, el escepticismo y el desprestigio moral en relación a quienes dirigen. Debe destruir sus creencias y sus instituciones y debe corromper su moralidad”. El objetivo final es lograr el desprestigio de la clase hegemónica, de la Iglesia, del ejército, de los intelectuales, de los profesores, de la empresa privada, de los gremios, de los medios de comunicación, de los sindicatos; en fin, destruir las instituciones.

Una vez conquistado el poder, para mantenerlo Gramsci promueve el control ideológico de la sociedad, del mismo modo en que antes, según él, lo había hecho el “Estado burgués”; creando una nueva religión, una nueva moral, un nuevo tipo de familia y de sociedad, etcétera. Como puede verse, Gramsci ataca ferozmente al Estado burgués, pero imita sus herramientas de dominación.

En cuanto a la economía, una vez en el poder, los marxistas acaban con la incentivo individual (que no es el vicio, como alega Mandeville, sino el progreso personal y familiar) y otorgan todo el poder al Estado controlado por los comunistas; pero, como el objetivo es simplemente la dominación y como no hay una ley moral que los guíe, el Estado termina convirtiéndose en una herramienta de poder y de riqueza personal para los líderes del politburó, en detrimento de las mayorías que sufren de hambre y de pobreza, como ocurrió en la Unión Soviética y como ocurre actualmente en Cuba.

Como puede verse, el resultado final de la economía marxista es igual al de la economía liberal. Y aprovechando el descontento de la población, el sector derechista subvierte el orden marxista. Así, el péndulo se desplaza de nuevo hacia el lado liberal. Es un círculo vicioso a través del cual se cambia de signo político, pero se ponen en práctica variantes del mismo modelo, con las terribles consecuencias políticas y sociales que ello acarrea.

No es de extrañar, por cierto, que connotados marxistas, incluso de buena fe, se vuelquen al liberalismo más radical; después de todo, la concepción filosófica es idéntica, sólo cambian las banderas.

Llama la atención que el marxismo muchas veces tenga apoyo de las mismas fuerzas internacionales que promueven el liberalismo. Después de todo, Marx era un empleado a sueldo del Museo Británico y el filósofo liberal inglés, Bertand Russell, fue quien promovió la Revolución Cultural de Mao Tse Tung, por citar sólo dos casos. Todo parece indicar son esas fuerzas las que mueven el péndulo a su antojo, para sacar provecho político y económico de nuestro subdesarrollo.
(Alejandro Peña Esclusa)


----------



## fredesvindo (23 Feb 2020)

Historia de España
*Sangre en los escaños: los 130 diputados (de ambos bandos) asesinados en la Guerra Civil *
*La contienda española desató una persecución también en las cortes, rivales políticos de toda afiliación e ideología que acabaron en las tapias y las cunetas*






Jose Calvo Sotelo, primera víctima política antes de la sublevación del 18 de julio.
Julio Martín Alarcón


Tiempo de lectura7 min
16/02/2020 05:00 - Actualizado: 17/02/2020 08:55
"Los milicianos se apoderaron del registro y fueron escudriñando los nombres que más les sonaban, buscándolos uno a uno por el laberinto de galerías y celdas, y apartándolos en un banco. Después *los bajaban a un sótano y los fusilaban*". De esta forma relataba *Manuel Azaña* los terribles comienzos de la Guerra Civil y los asesinatos indiscriminados que se dispararon en agosto de 1936 contra los rivales políticos.
"Así perecieron más de treinta, bastantes de ellos personas conocidas (Conocidas o no, la atrocidad sería la misma, pero *se agravaba el caso desde el punto de vista político*) De las autoridades de Madrid, quien estuvo bien fue el ministro de Gobernación, general Pozas, que hizo cuanto pudo parar restablecer el orden. Otros brillaron por su ausencia. Cuando los magistrados, con el presidente, *se presentaron en la cárcel, todavía sonaban tiros*".
*[Paracuellos: sangre y mentiras en la catedral de los mártires]*
Como apuntaba Azaña, la gravedad desde el punto de vista político era notoria: el inicio de la guerra desató una persecución también en la esfera de los diputados de las cortes, *rivales políticos de toda afiliación e ideología*, que acabaron en las tapias y las cunetas. La *violencia política y el total de asesinados* como resultado de pertenecer a un partido con representación en el parlamento, ha sido el tema que ha leído en su ingreso en la Real Academia de la Historia el catedrático de Historia Contemporánea por la Universidad de Granada, *Octavio Ruiz Manjón, *quien formara parte del *comisionado del Ayuntamiento de Madrid* para el polémico proyecto de renombrar las calles en la aplicación de la ley de Memoria Histórica, aprobada por el gobierno de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero en 2007.







Cadáver de José María Albiñana, fusilado en la cárcel Modelo.

En total fueron asesinados 150 diputados y exdiputados del periodo 1931-1936, con *prácticamente el mismo número de víctimas en ambos bandos*: 77 en el republicano y 73 en el nacional. El primero de la lista, según Octavio Ruiz Manjón, habría sido *José Calvo Sotelo*, ahondando precisamente en la polémica que se creó cuando la consejera de cultura del Ayuntamiento de Madrid, *Celia Mayer*, del gobierno de la ex alcaldesa Manuela Carmena *decidió quitar la placa conmemorativa* al líder de Renovación Española en la Plaza de Castilla, que se tuvo que recolocar ante las protestas de no haber sido fusilado durante la Guerra Civil, sino antes.
*La primera víctima*
Para Manjón, en cambio, *José Calvo Sotelo* "había sido asesinado en unas condiciones tan atroces que si no provocó la sublevación de los militares como a veces se ha querido hacer creer, encendió los ánimos de muchas personas que dieron ya por imposible la convivencia civil entre españoles (...) al que no sería descabellado considerar la primera víctima de la Guerra Civil" -O. Ruiz Manjón 'Violencia Vs Representación Los diputados de las cortes de 1936, víctimas de la Guerra Civil Española'-.
Sin duda, el asesinato del líder de *Renovación Española*, primera víctima de la Guerra Civil o no, fue *el momento álgido de la violencia durante la Segunda República* después de la revolución de Asturias de 1934 y significó un cambio definitivo en la creciente espiral de violencia.
Ángel Galarza, diputado del PSOE: "Contra el jefe de los fascistas, la violencia es legítima y se puede llegar al atentado personal", 1 de julio de 1936
Según recoge el propio diccionario biográfico de la RAH, el 1 de julio de 1936, diez días antes de ser asesinado en Madrid, protagonizó una trifulca en la sede del parlamento con sus rivales del PSOE: "Los abucheos no permitieron a los taquígrafos recoger sus últimas palabras y a punto estuvo de reproducirse la trifulca de sesiones anteriores, pero el presidente consiguió poner orden, e intervino Ángel Galarza para decir que* los socialistas eran enemigos de la violencia personal*, pero contra quien quería ser el jefe del movimiento fascista español y conquistar el poder por la fuerza para meterlos en la cárcel, “la violencia es legítima y se puede llegar hasta el atentado personal” (L. Romero). El presidente ordenó que las últimas palabras* no fueran recogidas por los taquígrafos*".
*PSOE y CEDA: condena a muerte*
La mayor parte de los asesinatos se dieron en Andalucía y Madrid, por los nacionales y republicanos respectivamente y también sorprendentemente en una pequeña provincia como Ciudad Real, en la que fueron asesinados casi una decena de diputados de la derecha, además de Galicia, en la que cayeron una cifra similar de representantes de la izquierda. Andalucía fue el lugar donde *la represión nacional fue más cruenta,* con casi la mitad de todos los fusilados por los nacionales mientras que Madrid fue el lugar más peligrosos para los militantes de la derecha.
Los sucesos de la cárcel Modelo en agosto de 1936 que relataba Azaña fueron especialmente significativos: si el asesinato de Calvo Sotelo ha sido uno de los acontecimientos más discutidos de la Guerra Civil o el final de la Segunda República, los sucesos de la cárcel Modelo, aún antes de las sacas de Paracuellos, significaron para el bando republicano un *descrédito internacional* y la sensación de que el gobierno y las instituciones habían perdido el control en la capital.
Entre los políticos que perdieron la vida se encontraba nada menos que* el antiguo mentor de Manuel Azaña, *Melquíades Álvarez del Partido Reformista o *el ultraderechista José María Albiñana *del Partido Nacionalista Español, lo que denota que no hubo una gran diferencia a la hora de ser asesinado entre los moderados y radicales.







Melquíades Álvarez.

Lo mismo ocurrió en el bando nacional, en donde *la mayoría de los políticos asesinados fueron del PSOE*, muchos de ellos del ala más moderada, mientras que las siguientes formaciones en cuanto a número fueron Izquierda Republicana, el partido de Manuel Azaña, y Unión Republicana, de Martinez Barrio, que podrían considerarse de centro izquierda.
Por el bando nacional, *la mayor parte de las víctimas militaban en la CEDA*, lo que no es extraño ya que era el partido con más representación pero según Manjón y otros autores no existe una correlación entre muertes y radicalismo, aunque en este caso sí se puede entrever una motivación especial con los dirigentes significados religiosamente.
José González y Fernández de la Bandera antiguo alcalde de Sevilla y militante del PSOE fue fusilado por impedir el intento de golpe de Sanjurjo en 1932
Como era de esperar, el estallido de la Guerra Civil sirvió en muchos casos de *mera justificación para ajustar cuentas del pasado*, lo que se produjo en muchas localidades y que podría explicar el alto índice de asesinatos en Toledo, Ciudad Real y Galicia. Es sintomático el caso de la fallida Sanjurjada, *el golpe del general José Sanjurjo* cuatro años antes en 1932.
Inmediatamente cayó el diputado socialista* José González y Fernández de la Bandera* quien había suido entonces alcalde de Sevilla y que ayudó a frustrar entonces el pronunciamiento. El que fuera en cambio el abogado defensor precisamente de Sanjurjo tras el fallido golpe de Estado,* Luis Barrena y Alonso de Ojeda*, fue también fusilado por los nacionales en Galicia, porque tras pasar por las filas de una candidatura monárquica en 1933 se pasó al año siguiente al partido de Diego Martínez Barrio, Unión Republicana.
Según Octavio Ruiz Manjón, la principal diferencia entre las víctimas de ambos bandos radica en que la mayoría de asesinatos en lado republicano se cometieron sin juicio previo, mientras que en el nacional fueron más habituales los juicios sumarios, lo que podría indicar que las víctimas de los partidos de la derecha* no fueron tan premeditadas como las de los sublevados*. Por otra parte, la cifra final de muertes estaría incompleta sin los 19 diputados izquierdistas que fueron fusilados tras la Guerra Civil.


----------



## Incorrezto (23 Feb 2020)

lo de calvo sotelo fue un accidente:


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (7 Mar 2020)

Cómo han podido ser tan asesinos y que la gente no tenga ni p idea.


----------



## Kpi España (8 Mar 2020)

Que parte de 100 millones de muertos del comunismo no has entendido?

El fascio no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con la guerra civil...es mas...los fascistas (los que imponen sus ideas de supremacia racial o excluyente con la violencia) que habia entonces son los mismos que los de ahora...companys y compañia por una parte (separatistas) e Indalecio Prieto y Pasionaria ejecutando al lider de la oposicion (psoe) porque solo cabia una Republica y un camino... el de la bandera roja ondeando, el anticlericalismo y la lucha de clases.


----------



## Incorrezto (8 Mar 2020)

Kpi España dijo:


> El fascio no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con la guerra civil..



los falangistas que se metieron al cuartel de la montaña a apoyar a fanjúl no tuvieron culpa de nada?

los cuatro civiles que cogieron voluntariamente las armas fueron, carlistas aparte, los fascistas.

y sin civiles en armas no hay guerra civil, hay golpe militar.


----------



## fredesvindo (10 Abr 2020)

*Nuevos aportes a la investigación sobre el intento del Frente Popular de provocar una pandemia en España durante la Guerra Civil*





_photo_camera_Escarificaciones en la espalda del agente “Louis Chabrat” que contenían los bacilos infecciosos. Su verdadero nombre era Witolds Jedlinski o Jelinski, delincuente habitual francés y actor.



RELACIONADOS

*LA VOZ DEL LECTOR*
*El Frente Popular intentó provocar una pandemia en España durante la Guerra Civil*

*LA VOZ DEL LECTOR*
*El Frente Popular intentó provocar una pandemia en España durante la Guerra Civil*

*LA VOZ DEL LECTOR*
*El Frente Popular intentó provocar una pandemia en España durante la Guerra Civil*

*LA VOZ DEL LECTOR*
*El Frente Popular intentó provocar una pandemia en España durante la Guerra Civil*

*LA VOZ DEL LECTOR*
*El Frente Popular intentó provocar una pandemia en España durante la Guerra Civil*


Guillermo Rocafort

La tarea de investigación histórica sobre este asunto es ingente y a ella nos estamos encomendando en esta época de confinamiento y de pérdida de derechos civiles y libertades públicas que sufrimos en España.

Tengo que reconocer, porque es de Justicia, que a la primera persona a la que le oí hablar de este asunto del intento de la Pandemia llevado a cabo por el Frente Popular durante la Guerra Civil española fue al insigne historiador, Don José María Manrique, Coronel del Ejército Español, y una de las personas más serias y rigurosas en sus investigaciones, en cuya Amistad me honro.
De momento el sector izquierdista radical y apesebrado de la historiografía posmoderna guarda silencio ante la revelación de estos hechos históricos tan graves; eso es porque está en la fase inicial de silenciamiento sobre la cuestión planteada, o mejor dicho, del ninguneo ante el disidente o aquel que aporta algo novedoso al debate historiográfico.
Empezaré por revelar el tratamiento que dio la prensa frentepopulista a estos hechos, en concreto el Diario ABC requisado por la II República, en su edición del 11 de agosto de 1937, en concreto en su página 4, donde se encabeza una noticia refiriéndose a los portadores (Louis Chabrat y Jean Bouguennec) de los bacilos infecciosos con el siguiente titular, “Dos jóvenes franceses fusilados en Pamplona”, circunstancia que era completamente falsa pues ambos personajes no fueron condenados a muerte por el Tribunal Militar que les juzgó, sino a la pena de 20 años de cárcel.






En la citada noticia se dice que Jean Bouguennec era un joven periodista francés que se encontraba en España al comienzo de la guerra y se anticipa que la diplomacia francesa se iba a ocupar de situación tan delicada, hecho igualmente falso porque no consta que la República Francesa hiciera ningún intento por liberar a semejantes sujetos.
Por otro lado, el otro agente socialista transmisor de la pandemia Louis Chabrat no se llamaba realmente así, pues éste era su nombre falso, un seudónimo, su verdadero nombre era Witolds Jedlinski o Jelinski, delincuente habitual francés y actor, nombre con el que sí que aparece en el Listado General de Presos que pasaron por el fuerte de San Cristóbal en Navarra, en donde se especifican como fecha de su reclusión el 6 de Noviembre de 1937, fecha de su condena el 18 de Enero de 1938 y fecha de finalización de su condena el 4 de abril de 1957, aproximadamente 20 años después de su detención.
Nótese que el uso de seudónimos o nombres falsos en este tipo de operaciones era la práctica habitual para así, de esta manera, no dejar pistas y dificultar la investigación.
Por su parte, el diario estonio “Waba Maa” en su edición de 31 de julio de 1937 consultable en Waba Maa 31 juuli 1937 — DIGAR Eesti artiklid se dice lo siguiente de estos hechos (aparece a continuación el extracto del periódico que lo cita, resaltándose en negrita el nombre de Max Aub):
“Los procedimientos judiciales contra dos ciudadanos franceses comenzaron en un tribunal militar. Louis Chabrat y Jean Bougennec, acusados de introducir bacilos infecciosos a España para causar epidemias en el frente y en la retaguardia de la España Nacional. Los acusados han tratado de introducir los gérmenes de la enfermedad del sueño y la fiebre tifoidea. También están acusados de escuchas telefónicas. Ambos sujetos han estado al servicio del gobierno de la República Española, recibiendo instrucciones y grandes sumas de dinero de los españoles y extranjeros en Francia. Los líderes de la pandilla, sin embargo, viven en Londres. Edward Roland Carigan, un inglés, Max Aub, el pintor español Quintanilla, el francés de Brue y Rene-Parie, y Pedro Lecuona, el cónsul del gobierno republicano en Bayona, están involucrados en la historia. El fiscal ha exigido la pena de muerte para los acusados. No se ha tomado ninguna decisión. Se informa que el gabinete diplomático del general Franco presentará un informe preciso sobre este asunto a la Liga de las Naciones”.





Llama la atención del uso de personas del mundo de la cultura para la gestación de esta trama de guerra bacteriológica, lo que evidencia el uso constante que hace de ellas la izquierda nacional e internacional, destacándose en particular la participación en el intento de Pandemia en España de los intelectuales socialistas Max Aub y Luis Quintanilla.
Con la aureola de hombres de la cultura siempre suelen encubrir a algunos de los peores criminales.
En cuanto a este último, llama la atención cómo su hagiógrafa doña Esther López Sobrado desacredita esta teoría de su implicación en la trama en su obra “Luis Quintanilla, testigo de guerra” (ISBN: 978-84-8102-546-0), llegando a considerar como “seudohistoriadores” (página 16) a los que analizamos con rigor historiográfico esta cuestión y señalamos su responsabilidad, típico alegato de los que pontifican sobre la memoria histórica, pero es que doña Esther comete un error de bulto (página 17) en su argumentación exoneratoria, con el que cree equivocadamente que le exculpa de la grave acusación, cuando en realidad lo que hace es posiblemente reafirmar su implicación en esta trama desde el momento en que establece falsas dudas sobre las fechas de los trabajos de infestación encomendados, pues relata la autora que el 29 de mayo de 1937, Luis Quintanilla abandonaría Biarritz (Francia) para presenciar la rendición del Santuario de Santa María de la Cabeza en España, lo cual no le exonera nada, pues los hechos de los que se acusó a Quintanilla tuvieron lugar el mes anterior, en Abril, y lo que evidenciarían, a mi juicio, es que por su implicación real en la trama tuvo que salir huyendo de la zona del sur de Francia donde ejercía sus funciones de espía al servicio del Frente Popular.
Otro intento igualmente desafortunado de exoneración contra Max Aub lo realizó el Catedrático izquierdista Don Gonzalo Santoja en una columna en el Diario ABC el 21 de agosto de 1997, en concreto en la página 18, titulada “Max Aub y el espionaje”, columna que fue respondida muy acertadamente con una carta al director en ese mismo diario el 1 de septiembre del mismo año cuyo autor fue Don Juan Ramón Pérez de las Clotas, director del periódico “La Nueva España”, en el que afirma que:
“es inobjetable que Max Aub formó parte de manera activa de los servicios de espionaje republicanos. Está documentalmente testificada su presencia en la organización denominada como “Red Quintanilla”, nombre éste que también cita el señor Santoja, y al que en los informes internos de la propia Embajada no se dudaba en calificar como “un persona excesivamente vanílocuo, pedante y fatuo”, además de con otros adjetivos escasamente halagadores. Se sabe también que Max Aub desarrolló sus actividades en la delegación de la Red en París, dirigida por el cineasta Buñuel, que tenía como misión esencial la captación de agentes de información y estaba integrada por conocidos escritores y artistas – Fernando de los Ríos, Pablo de Azcárate, Sánchez Ventura-, cuyo vínculo personal último era la madrileña Residencia de Estudiantes.”
Como se puede observar, se identifica exactamente el mismo papel que sigue ocupando hoy el mundo de la cultura oficialista en España, al servicio siempre de la izquierda política y de sus malévolos planes.
Hay cosas que nunca cambian.
*Guillermo Rocafort
Historiador. Acreditado como Investigador por el Estado Español*


----------



## Cga (10 Abr 2020)

grom dijo:


> Que hay que desclasificar? El "gobierno republicano" repartio armas a los sindicatos y juventudes socialistas.
> Lo que siguio, en Madrid, fue un genocidio.



No solo, el 19 de julio el gobierno rojo-separatista puso en libertad a los presos comunes que simpatizábamos con el Frente Popular, para añadir más sangría.


----------



## machote hispano (24 Dic 2020)

Subo hilo por ser muy nueno y estoy bora cjgho perdido


----------



## fredesvindo (25 Dic 2020)

machote hispano dijo:


> Subo hilo por ser muy nueno y estoy bora cjgho perdido



Dice que sube el hilo porque es muy bueno y esta borracho perdido.


¡¡¡Dijo yo que lo dice!!!


----------



## machote hispano (25 Dic 2020)

Cuando entregaron tierras a los campesinos resultó que ganaban menos dinero que con los patronos, y llegaron a pasar hambre. 
Otro triunfo de la República. 
Buenas noches que equiero dormir lamona

No cariño no eres una mona, tu eres mona digo guapa. 
Venga suelta eso que me vas a hacer dañ... ¡Aaaay!


----------



## I. de A. (1 Feb 2021)

Historia

*Cuando la II República quiso vender los puertos de Cartagena, Vigo y Mahón a Reino Unido*
ALFONSO LÓPEZ GARCÍA
09/01/21 - 00: 06








El recurrente asunto de la relación Gibraltar con España ha adelantado este año su habitual temporada de verano al invierno, y vuelve a ser tendencia política y mediática en nuestro país. El asunto volvió a emerger con fuerza la semana pasada cuando la ministra de Exteriores, Arancha González Laya, anunciaba un preacuerdo de última hora con Gibraltar para evitar un Brexit duro en la zona.

Este principio de conformidad incluye al Peñón dentro del llamado espacio Schengen, por lo que se retirará la valla fronteriza y los únicos controles que se realizarán a partir de ahora serán en el puerto y el aeropuerto. Este asunto, vendido como un éxito por el Gobierno socialista por salvar 10.000 puestos de trabajo españoles que hubieran quedado en una situación complicada ante un Brexit duro, ha sido también muy criticado por la oposición por haber desechado la oportunidad de oro que se presentaba para reclamar la soberanía compartida.

Esta cosoberanía, por la que diferentes gobiernos han estado luchando durante tantos años, se sitúa ahora en una situación muy complicada de lograr al quedar Gibraltar en una posición territorial y económica privilegiada, además de optar a una relación comercial con Europa óptima. Todo es bueno y satisfactorio para el Peñón con un preacuerdo que, como colofón, deja completamente de lado el tema de la soberanía.
Este debate territorial se está haciendo mayor. Desde que Gibraltar pasó a manos inglesas en 1713 tras el Tratado de Utrecht, todos los intentos por recuperar este enclave estratégico del Estrecho han sido inútiles. Ni el debate patriótico de cada verano, ni las diferentes resoluciones de la ONU emplazando a España y Reino Unido a alcanzar un acuerdo han ablandado la postura de los ingleses, que primero alegaban que no discutirían este asunto mientras en España hubiera una dictadura y, una vez muerto Franco, su posición ha seguido bastante inamovible pese a ser una de las últimas 17 colonias que quedan en el mundo.

Las altas tasas de paro en las zonas españolas próximas al Peñón, y los beneficios fiscales de Gibraltar, tampoco animan a sus habitantes a pensar remotamente en algún tipo de situación diferente a la actual. Y, tras este preacuerdo, parece que van a quedarse tranquilos por muchos años.

*Los planes de Indalecio Prieto*

Este eterno debate soberanista que ahora vuelve a florecer con el Brexit hubiera sido mucho más amplio de haber prosperado una desconocida proposición realizada por el Gobierno de España a los ingleses durante la Guerra Civil, concretamente por el ministro de Guerra socialista Indalecio Prieto en 1938. Pocos lo saben hoy, pero Prieto y la República estuvieron decididos a vender los puertos de Vigo, Cartagena y Mahón a los británicos a cambio de su apoyo en la guerra.

El primero en abrir este incómodo melón para la República fue, precisamente, un republicano llamado Alberto Bayo, quien fracasó durante la guerra en el famoso desembarco en Mallorca, pero triunfó por su desempeño como guerrillero en la contienda y, posteriormente, como maestro de guerrilleros al instruir a Fidel Castro, Che Guevara y sus hombres para derrocar a Batista en Cuba.

Bayo cuenta en sus memorias _Mi desembarco en Mallorca_ que el que fuera ministro socialista de Guerra, Indalecio Prieto, “trató de entregar a España”. En ese polémico capítulo, del que dice que su revelación fue la causa de la no publicación de la obra hasta 1944, anticipa en un momento dado a sus lectores que “lo que voy a decir es muy grave”. Tan grave como que Prieto ofreció los puertos de Vigo, Cartagena y Mahón a los oficiales británicos Pearson y Goddard a cambio del apoyo militar contra Franco.

En su exposición, Bayo detalla incluso que el ministro, justo después de tratar de ceder esos enclaves del país a cambio de ayuda, le dijo que “lo que has oído debes olvidarlo ahora mismo”. La reacción de Bayo fue de sorpresa y estupefacción, descrita con el detalle del que se siente embargado por la decepción ante lo que presenció: “fue como si Dios se convirtiera ante mis ojos en un traidor a nuestra causa. Todos hubiéramos preferido ver a nuestra Patria vencida en manos de Franco que victoriosa sin sus tres formidables bases navales” porque “a Franco le arrancaremos su presa de sus ensangrentadas manos; al inglés no se la habríamos quitado jamás”, sentencia. Visto con la perspectiva que da el caso de Gibraltar, y la firme posición británica al respecto, a Bayo no le faltaba razón.

Hoy, de haberse materializado esta venta, Reino Unido controlaría con casi total seguridad los principales enclaves del noroeste, este y sur peninsular, además de todas las entradas y salidas a la isla de Menorca. Este asunto tan grave ha pasado durante años casi desapercibido para los historiadores. Solamente el inglés Burnett Bolloten profundizó en el asunto en 1948 cuando localizó en Lima a uno de los oficiales ingleses a los que Prieto le hizo este ofrecimiento.

El oficial inglés al ser preguntado no lo negó, pero tampoco se lo pudo asegurar, al tratarse de un tema confidencial que solo el Ministerio de Exteriores estaba autorizado a confirmar, según le explicó. En cualquier caso, de no haber sido cierto, la negativa directa hubiera sido la respuesta más lógica, por lo que las dudas sobre este asunto no hicieron más que empezar a decantarse por la balanza del testimonio de Bayo.
Hoy, 77 años después, volvemos a acercarnos a este asunto gracias al doctor en Historia mallorquín Manuel Aguilera Povedano, quien ha acabado por confirmar este suceso.

*A la caza del ‘Informe Goddard‘*

Aguilera, gran conocedor de la figura de Bayo por su relación con la isla, decidió ahondar en este asunto y acudir a fuentes británicas para que confirmaran sus sospechas ante las revelaciones de Bayo. Su investigación coincidió con la apertura de los archivos ingleses, momento en el que “el informe de los oficiales Pearson* y *Goddard debía ser consultable en el Foreign Office de Londres.





_Informe Goddard. Foto: Foreing Office_

Allí lo busqué durante dos semanas, pero no hubo suerte*.* Después vi que los papeles de Goddard se guardaban en un archivo militar y llegué a escribir una carta a la familia. Nunca hubo respuesta. Había perdido la esperanza cuando el historiador Julius Ruiz, de la Universidad de Edimburgo, tuvo la amabilidad de pasarme una copia de todos los papeles de la Guerra Civil Española del Foreign Office. En el catálogo que él mismo elaboró sí aparecía la palabra ‘Goddard’, y allí estaba el informe”*.*

El ansiado y, hasta hoy, secreto documento descansaba en ese archivo para acreditar a un incrédulo Aguilera el intento de venta de Prieto a Reino Unido de esos enclaves estratégicos para los intereses territoriales y geopolíticos de España. En el escrito, fechado el 1 de marzo de 1938, el coronel Goddard comunicaba oficialmente al Gobierno inglés que el ministro Indalecio Prieto les había ofrecido los puertos de Cartagena y Mahón. Salvo Vigo, que no aparecía, la versión de Bayo cobraba oficialmente toda credibilidad.

También añadía Goddard que Prieto aprovechó para preguntar a Inglaterra si era favorable a la causa republicana, y que le agradaría especialmente una visita de la flota británica a Menorca para poder neutralizar la ocupación italiana en Mallorca. Ante esta proposición confidencial, según narra Bayo, a Prieto solo le quedaba “esperar la contestación con impaciencia”. Esa respuesta nunca llegó. O, al menos, nunca fue positiva. Ni siquiera ese apetitoso botín en forma de enclaves españoles fue suficiente para que los británicos se inclinaran por apoyar a la República.

Hoy, y a pesar de la perspectiva que ofrece el tiempo y el contexto histórico, estas revelaciones con probabilidad escocerán especialmente a vigueses, cartageneros y mahoneses, que observarán con alivio cómo su soberanía sigue a salvo, pese aquel no tan lejano intento de traición.


----------



## Incorrezto (2 Feb 2021)

que les ofrecían poder usar las bases navales?

ni que eso fuera vender nada.

en rota tenemos soberanía?


----------



## *carrancas* (3 Feb 2021)

Banead a Juanaaa y sus miltis


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (3 Feb 2021)

PSOE CRIMINAL.


----------



## la mano negra (3 Feb 2021)

Gorguera dijo:


> Excelente hilo, pero la foto es errónea: no son los de las brigadas internacionales, sino tropas españolas en Marruecos.
> 
> Que me corrija alguien si me equivoco.



Son soldados españoles en el desembarco de Alhucemas . Se cometieron excesos por parte del Ejército español en dicha operación militar . Estaba muy presente en el ánimo de los españoles lo que hicieron los moros con los españoles que se rindieron en Monte Arruit años atrás . En Alhucemas se fue a saco , sin concesiones . A partir en dos el cuerpo de la resistencia de las cábilas del Rif . No se escatimaron medios y no se cometieron errores de bulto estratégicos como ocurrió en el desastre de Annual. La victoria militar fue total y los planes se hicieron con precisión milimétrica y con discreción absoluta. Los moros quedaron totalmente rebasados .


----------



## Nicors (3 Feb 2021)

Cga dijo:


> No solo, el 19 de julio el gobierno rojo-separatista puso en libertad a los presos comunes que simpatizábamos con el Frente Popular, para añadir más sangría.



Los menas actuales son el ejército en la sombra del social comunismo.


----------



## fredesvindo (4 Feb 2021)

Esto es memoria historica, lo demas es cuento.


----------



## *carrancas* (7 Feb 2021)

Memoria histórica....


----------



## machote hispano (10 Mar 2021)

¿Se sabe si la sekta va a ser un especial "psoETA y crímenes contra la humanidad"?


----------



## Pollepolle (10 Mar 2021)

machote hispano dijo:


> ¿Se sabe si la sekta va a ser un especial "psoETA y crímenes contra la humanidad"?



Si, van a sacar a Willy Toledo diciendo que se fusilaron a pocos fachas, que se deberian haber fusilado a mas y junto ocn los moros de mierda que metio Franco.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (10 Mar 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> *El terror de Las Checas: las fábricas de exterminio de la izquierda española*
> 
> Eran instalaciones utilizadas en la zona republicana al margen de las leyes para detener, interrogar, violar, torturar y ejecutar o asesinar. Tras el robo domiciliario secuestraban a las personas y las llevaban a este tipo de lugares pertenecientes a partidos, sindicatos y organismos vinculados al *Frente Popular*; han sido calificadas por varios historiadores como escuadrones de la muerte.
> 
> ...




¿Dónde están los "documentos desclasificados"?


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (11 Mar 2021)

A ti te ponen cuatro chorradas de Mediterráneo Digital sin ninguna prueba y te crees más informado que los demás.
Y encima no sabes ni escribir.


----------



## machote hispano (11 Mar 2021)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Si, van a sacar a Willy Toledo diciendo que se fusilaron a pocos fachas, que se deberian haber fusilado a mas y junto ocn los moros de mierda que metio Franco.



Si sacan a Willy Tolerdo me apunto. Unas risas no vienen mal, aunque este mal reírse de un retrasado, pero en el rojerio no hay mucho donde elegir: su presi el viruelo es un puto mentiroso, traidor a todo, que compra estómagos agradecidos en medios de comunicación, foros, oenejetas, etc., y el coletarra..., que puedo contar. En galachepar riéndose, casi tanto como el cum fraude, de todos los gilipollas que ha engañado(vallecas en el corazón, juas, juas, ), y que seguirán en su autoengaño, algunos por la paguita, otros por retraso profundo, todos descerebrados.

Dios mío, si no fuera por la ruina y los muertos que provocan sería de risa.


----------



## Martaurado2 (11 Mar 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> *El terror de Las Checas: las fábricas de exterminio de la izquierda española*
> 
> Eran instalaciones utilizadas en la zona republicana al margen de las leyes para detener, interrogar, violar, torturar y ejecutar o asesinar. Tras el robo domiciliario secuestraban a las personas y las llevaban a este tipo de lugares pertenecientes a partidos, sindicatos y organismos vinculados al *Frente Popular*; han sido calificadas por varios historiadores como escuadrones de la muerte.
> 
> ...



Descla ¿Qué? ¡Si son las viejas patrañas de siempre de César Vidal!

Mal que os pese, los franquistas mataron más y más organizadamente que los que tomaron las armas por la República...


----------



## machote hispano (11 Mar 2021)

Martaurado2 dijo:


> Descla ¿Qué? ¡Si son las viejas patrañas de siempre de César Vidal!
> 
> Mal que os pese, los franquistas mataron más y más organizadamente que los que tomaron las armas por la República...









Tienes que currártelo un poco más, o la paguita te la quitan. 

Y lee primero todo el hilo. Muy interesante. Garantizado.


----------



## skan (11 Mar 2021)

grom dijo:


> Que hay que desclasificar? El "gobierno republicano" repartio armas a los sindicatos y juventudes socialistas.
> Lo que siguio, en Madrid, fue un genocidio.



Durante la República los comunistas y anarquistas asesinaron a 9000 personas en Cataluña y otras 25000 en toda España, y provocaron la Guerra Civil.


----------



## Pollepolle (11 Mar 2021)

skan dijo:


> Durante la República los comunistas y anarquistas asesinaron a 9000 personas en Cataluña y otras 25000 en toda España, y provocaron la Guerra Civil.



En un par de semanas los moros de Franco mataron mas gente en la provincia de Badajoz.


----------



## Freedomfighter (11 Mar 2021)

El fascismo es de izquierdas.. y Socialista!!


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (11 Mar 2021)

Biodiesel dijo:


> Menos mal que ganó quien ganó la Guerra, si hubieran ganado los Republicanos ahora seríamos una Rumanía o una Albania de mierda.



Ya lo somos.


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (11 Mar 2021)

Cuncas dijo:


> ¿Tú no eras el que decía que las checas eran un "invento de los fascistas" y que nunca existieron? Toma dos tazas.
> 
> *Torturas empleadas en las checas republicanas de Cataluña en el 36, cuando la guerra aún no había llegado a Cataluña:*
> 
> ...



A la vista está la relación actual entre rojos y sadomasoquismo BDSM. Si hubiera una nueva guerra, no me quiero ni imaginar lo que serían capaz de hacer la retahila de rojos sicópatas que hay en este país.


----------



## naburiano (11 Mar 2021)

Martaurado2 dijo:


> Descla ¿Qué? ¡Si son las viejas patrañas de siempre de César Vidal!
> 
> Mal que os pese, los franquistas mataron más y más organizadamente que los que tomaron las armas por la República...



Que es eso? Un infantil "y tu más". Eso no es decir nada, lo normal en las guerras civiles es que tenga más bajas el bando que pierde. De hecho, pese a la represión de Franco tras la guerra, la mayoría de las penas de muerte fueron conmutadas. A un abuelo republicano mío le conmutaron la pena, de hecho.
Hicisteis la guerra inevitable, hubo 400 muertos entre las elecciones de 1936 y el inicio de la guerra civil, entre ellos, uno de los líderes de la oposición, Calvo-Sotelo. Además, nada más ganar el Frente Popular, amnistiaron a los golpistas de 1934. Se lo pusisteis a huevo a los militares para sublevarse.


----------



## fredesvindo (11 Mar 2021)

Guerra Civil: Torturas, asesinatos brutales e iconoclastia: así fue la violencia republicana contra el clero (elespanol.com)


----------



## Incorrezto (11 Mar 2021)

skan dijo:


> Durante la República los comunistas y anarquistas asesinaron a 9000 personas en Cataluña y otras 25000 en toda España, y provocaron la Guerra Civil.



Fuente? Antes del golpe de estado los muertos los había matado la Guardia Civil, básicamente.



Pollepolle dijo:


> En un par de semanas los moros de Franco mataron mas gente en la provincia de Badajoz.



O en Navarra y alrededores, donde los requetés no encontraron resistencia y asesinaron por miles.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Mar 2021)

Ley de memoria historica ya


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (11 Mar 2021)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> El fascismo es de izquierdas.. y Socialista!!



Que sí, que sí. Tómate la pastilla, anda.


----------



## fredesvindo (14 Mar 2021)




----------



## machote hispano (3 May 2021)

fredesvindo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 597465



Que nadie upee este hilo, que estamos en jornada de reflexión. Respeta la jornada de reflexión (Edición Madrid)


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 May 2021)

Como divulgueis esto, el PSOE arrasa en las Elecciones y en las proximas 7 decadas


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Jul 2021)

No tienes ni puta idea.
La chiquilla asesinada y sus compañeros venían de El Pardo y en autobús.
A Castillo lo asesinaron dos años después.
Lo de mearse en el cadáver del falangista apaleado que no disparadopor disparar a los chiribis de excursión y en El Pardo no en las calles es un invento para justificar el disparar contra la chavaleria que bajaba del autobús y matar s una niña inocente.


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (5 Jul 2021)

Los putos rojos dan tanto asco que no parecen ni de este planeta. Jodida banda de psicópatas infrahumanos.


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Jul 2021)

Faltan aliens en estas historias.

¿Que pueblo?


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Jul 2021)

O sea que te has inventado el cuento.
Era para buscarlo en la CG, donde se publicó todo lo que quiso el alcalde impuesto.


----------



## klopec (5 Jul 2021)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Faltan aliens en estas historias.
> 
> ¿Que pueblo?



En realidad puede ser cualquiera de los miles de pueblos en donde durante toda la guerra civil se produjeron matanzas salvajes por parte de los rojos.

Por ejemplo, el otro día se solicitaba por parte de la chusma roja la retirada de la* cruz de los caídos de** Tobarra** ( Albacete ).* Lo que no dice es que esa cruz rememora el asesinato de unas 27 personas durante el periodo de dominación roja, asesinatos llevados a cabo con saña increíble, algunos de forma parecida a lo que cuenta el forero @wazousky en su post.

Como esos ejemplos hay miles, tantos como para superar con creces el número de *supuestos asesinados* durante los 40 años de franquismo.

Los _Aliens_ los compra la Calva de Cabra y el magufo masón de Fernandito con dinerito público *para engordar las "listas de Balta Garzón"* y ni aún así salen las cuentas de la "_memoria histérica_".


----------



## skan (5 Jul 2021)

Pollepolle dijo:


> En un par de semanas los moros de Franco mataron mas gente en la provincia de Badajoz.



Eso sucedió durante la guerra, provocada por la izquierda con sus golpes de estado, pucherazo y asesinatos.
Durante la guerra civil los comunistas siguieron asesinando a gente inocente, y lo hicieron con ayuda de 60000 rusos, polacos y mexicanos, y con ayuda de los bombardeos de la aviación rusa.


----------



## Incorrezto (5 Jul 2021)

skan dijo:


> Eso sucedió durante la guerra, provocada por la izquierda con sus golpes de estado, pucherazo y asesinatos.
> Durante la guerra civil los comunistas siguieron asesinando a gente inocente, y lo hicieron con ayuda de 60000 rusos, polacos y mexicanos, y con ayuda de los bombardeos de la aviación rusa.



La guerra, y el caos revolucionario del verano del 36 la provocó el golpe de estado.
La provocaron quienes llevaban conspirando desde el 14 de abril al disparar primero
Si te parece los demócratas se rinden y se ponen solos ante el paredón


----------



## I. de A. (6 Jul 2021)

19-5-2021,* Pedro Sánchez: "Largo Caballero actuó como queremos actuar hoy nosotros."*

Recopilación de las incitaciones del *Pedro Sanchez de 1936, Largo Caballero,* *para ir a la guerra civil:*

En un mitin en Alicante, el Jefe socialista proclamó el 19 de enero de 1936:
“_Quiero decirles a las derechas que si triunfamos colaboraremos con nuestros aliados; pero *si triunfan las derechas* nuestra labor habrá de ser doble, colaborar con nuestros aliados dentro de la legalidad, pero *tendremos que ir a la guerra civil declarada.* Que no digan que nosotros decimos las cosas por decirlas, que nosotros lo realizamos_”
(El Liberal, de Bilbao, 20 de enero de 1936).

Largo Caballero en Linares en otro mitin el 20 de enero de 1936:
“_… la clase obrera debe adueñarse del poder político, convencida de que *la democracia es incompatible con el socialismo,* y como el que tiene el poder no ha de entregarlo voluntariamente, por eso hay que ir a la Revolución_”.

El 10 de febrero de 1936, en el Cinema Europa, Largo Caballero insistía:
“_… la transformación total del país no se puede hacer echando simplemente papeletas en las urnas… estamos ya hartos de ensayos de democracia; que se implante en el país nuestra democracia_”.









El 1 de noviembre de 1933:
“_En las elecciones de abril (1931), los socialistas renunciaron a vengarse de sus enemigos y respetaron vidas y haciendas; que no esperen esa generosidad en nuestro próximo triunfo. La generosidad no es arma buena. La consolidación de un régimen exige hechos que repugnan, pero que luego justifica la Historia_”.

“_Tenemos que recorrer un periodo de transición hasta el socialismo integral, y ese período es la *dictadura del proletariado*, hacia la cual vamo_s”.









En febrero de 1933:
*“Si no nos permiten conquistar el poder con arreglo a la Constitución… tendremos que conquistarlo de otra manera”.*

El 23 de noviembre de *1931*, Largo Caballero, entonces Ministro de Trabajo y Previsión Social, ante la posibilidad de que las Cortes se disolviesen por no tener mayoría, amenaza:
“_Ese intento sólo sería la señal para que el PSOE y la UGT lo considerasen como una provocación y se lanzasen incluso a un nuevo movimiento revolucionario. No puedo aceptar la posibilidad, que sería un reto al partido, y que *nos obligaría a ir a una guerra civil*_*”.*
(Acta de sesiones del Parlamento. “El Debate”, 24 de noviembre de 1931, Madrid)

15 de agosto de 1933, en la Escuela de Torrelodones:
“_Antes de la República creí queno era posible realizar una obra socialista en la democracia burguesa. Después de veintitantos meses en el gobierno… si tenía alguna duda sobre ello, ha desaparecido. Es imposible_“.
(“El Socialista”, 16-8-33).

“_Se dirá: ¡Ah esa es la dictadura del proletariado! Pero ¿es que vivimos en una democracia? Pues ¿qué hay hoy, más que una dictadura de burgueses? Se nos ataca porque vamos contra la propiedad. Efectivamente. Vamos a echar abajo el régimen de propiedad privada. No ocultamos que vamos a la revolución social. ¿Cómo? _(Una voz en el público: ‘Como en Rusia’). _No nos asusta eso. Vamos, repito, hacía la revolución social… mucho dudo que se pueda conseguir el triunfo dentro de la legalidad. Y en tal caso, camaradas habrá que obtenerlo por la violencia… nosotros respondemos: vamos legalmente hacia la revolución de la sociedad. Pero si no queréis, haremos la revolución violentamente (Gran ovación). *Eso dirán los enemigos, es excitar a la guerra civil… Pongámonos en la realidad. Hay una guerra civil… No nos ceguemos camaradas. Lo que pasa es que esta guerra no ha tomado aun los caracteres cruentos que, por fortuna o desgracia, tendrá inexorablemente que tomar.* El 19 vamos a las urnas… Más no olvidéis que los hechos nos llevarán a actos en que hemos de necesitar más energía y más decisión que para ir a las urnas. ¿Excitación al motín? No, simplemente decirle a la clase obrera que debe preparase… Tenemos que luchar, como sea, hasta que *en las torres y en los edificios oficiales ondee no la bandera tricolor de una República burguesa, sino la bandera roja de la Revolución Socialista*_*”.*
(“El Socialista”, 9-11-33).









El 24 de mayo de 1936, en Cádiz, tras la victoria del Frente Popular:
*“Cuando el Frente Popular se derrumbe, como se derrumbará sin duda, el triunfo del proletariado será indiscutible. Entonces estableceremos la dictadura del proletariado, lo que…quiere decir la represión…de las clases capitalistas y burguesas” *(“El Socialista”, 26-5-36).







Congreso de las Juventudes Socialistas:
“_Hay que apoderarse del poder político; pero la revolución se hace violentamente: luchando, y no con discursos_”.

Verano de 1934 en Ginebra:
*“No creemos en la democracia como valor absoluto. Tampoco creemos en la libertad”.*

Mitin en el Cinema Europa de Madrid el 1 de octubre de 1934:
“_Nuestro partido, es ideológicamente, tácticamente, un partido revolucionario… *cree que debe desaparecer este régimen*_*“.*








En el Cinema Europa de Madrid el 12 de enero de 1936:
“_Un recuerdo para todas las víctimas ocasionadas por la represión brutal de octubre… y que prometemos que hemos de vengarlas… No vengo aquí arrepentido de nada… Yo declaro… que, antes de la República, nuestra obligación es traer al socialismo… Hablo de socialismo marxista… socialismo revolucionario… somos socialistas pero socialistas marxistas revolucionarios… Sépanlo bien nuestro amigos y enemigos: la clase trabajadora no renuncia de ninguna manera a la conquista de Poder… de la manera que pueda…
La República… no es una institución que nosotros tengamos que arraigar de tal manera que haga imposible el logro de nuestras aspiraciones…*Nuestra aspiración es la conquista del poder… ¿Procedimiento? ¡El que podamos emplear!… Parece natural que se aprovechase ahora la ocasión para inutilizar a la clase reaccionaria, para que no pudiera ya levantar cabeza*_*”.*
(“El Socialista”, 13-1-36).

Discurso en el XIII Congreso del PSOE celebrado en 1932, siendo Largo Caballero Ministro de Trabajo y Previsión Social:
“_El Partido socialista no es un partido reformista_(…)_ *cuando ha habido necesidad de romper con la legalidad, sin ningún reparo y sin escrúpulo. *El temperamento, la ideología, y la educación de nuestro partido no son para ir al reformismo_”.

El 13 de noviembre de 1933, Largo Caballero se expresaba así:
_que *los socialistas admitimos la democracia cuando nos conviene, pero cuando no nos conviene tomamos por el camino más corto.* Pues bien, yo tengo que decir con franqueza que es verdad. Si la legalidad no nos sirve, si impide nuestro avance, daremos de lado la democracia burguesa e iremos a la conquista del Poder_”.


----------



## looku (18 Jul 2021)

No se podía saber...

Que coño, sí se podía saber, ha sido puta gentuza toda la vida y siguen demostrándolo...


----------



## fredesvindo (18 Jul 2021)

*El tesoro que Indalecio Prieto manejó en México mientras otros republicanos pasaban hambre*


El próximo 23 de febrero se cumplirán 80 años del mayor *expolio cultural y económico cometido nunca al Estado español *y, al que la ley de la Memoria Histórica y ese tiempo que todo lo borra, terminará cubriendo con oscuro velo. Quizás, porque quien finalmente lo perpetró en *México* fue un insigne socialista, *Indalecio Prieto*, aunque el inicio del verdadero saqueo comenzara a fraguarse a los 58 días de la sublevación militar del general *Franco*. 

El presidente *Pedro Sánchez,* que en su reciente visita a *México* olvidaba recordar que en 2019 se cumplen *500 años de la llegada de Hernán Cortés* a las costas mexicanas de *Veracruz*; quizás la mayor gesta militar, cultural y social de nuestra historia, se afanó por el contrario en el recuerdo de los exiliados republicanos: “Hombres y mujeres –dijo Sánchez–que tuvieron que huir de su patria por sus ideas”.



Pero, para ajustarnos a la realidad histórica, no solo se emigró por ideas. Una gran parte de aquellos primeros exiliados llegaron huyendo de una guerra que no era la suya, del miedo y del hambre; otros, ante el temor a las represalias franquistas por sus responsabilidades políticas antes y durante la Guerra Civil española. 


En *México*, meses antes de que acabara la *Guerra Civil,* ya se encontraban dirigentes republicanos organizando el que podría considerarse el mayor saqueo cultural y económico de la Historia. La gran traición, si consideramos que la estrategia del expolio económico y cultural comenzó a fraguarse a los pocos días del denominado golpe militar de *Franco, Mola y Sanjurjo,* ante la certidumbre de que perderían la guerra.


El exilio republicano en *México* comenzó en 1937. Se calcula que entre ese año y 1940 llegaron mas de 22.000 españoles. La oleada más significativa llegó el 23 de junio de 1939 a Veracruz, a bordo del buque Sinaia. Exactamente 1.599 españoles, pertenecientes mayoritariamente al sindicato socialista UGT, que permanecieron esperando su partida en los campos de internamiento franceses de Argelés-sur-mer, Saint Cyprien, Barcarés. También periodistas, abogados, ingenieros, militares, comisarios, fiscales, espías del SIM, altos funcionarios, amas de casa y niños. Todos en busca de un futuro mejor lejos de España y a salvo de represalias.

*EL VITA*
El 22 de Marzo de 1939, *España* aún seguía en guerra. Los aviones *Savoia* italianos bombardeaban *Valencia y Denia.* Se combatía en Córdoba y en Cartagena y Murcia. Barcelona había caído en febrero y *Madrid* estaba a punto de rendirse. 

Frente a las costas de *Veracruz (México),* un barco con bandera norteamericana,* El Vita,* permanece fondeado frente a la dársena del puerto. En el interior hay nerviosismo porque nadie acude a recibirles y la carga no puede pasar por la aduana. No se atreven a desembarcar mientras no reciban órdenes. Viajan en él *Enrique Puente,* jefe de la sanguinaria “Motorizada”, los guardias de asalto vinculados al ministro *Indalecio Prieto*, un grupo de carabineros de la máxima confianza que ha prestado “servicios especiales” en la guerra, el capitán vasco *José Odoríca,* 22 de sus marineros... y algo inesperado que no era de carne y hueso: un inmenso tesoro de oro, brillantes, alhajas, reliquias, incunables y cuadros de gran formato de un valor extraordinario requisados durante la guerra a particulares e instituciones.

Habían partido secretamente del puerto francés de *El Havre* el 26 de febrero logrando burlarlos. O más probablemente gracias a la colaboración del gobierno francés que a pesar de su neutralidad apoyaba a la república haciendo la vista gorda a cargamentos que iban y venían de un lado al otro de la frontera. En *Southampton (Reino Unido)* descargaron valijas de documentos y pertenecías personales del entonces presidente de la república, Juan *Negrín,* y del doctor* José Puche,* ambos lejos de *España* y del frente. 

El 4 de marzo, al caer la noche, el barco partió con rumbo a *México*, fijando el capitán una ruta inusual para evitar ser interceptado por submarinos alemanes o por la armada del *Reino Unido* que, por entonces, había reconocido al gobierno de *Franco* y alertada por los servicios de inteligencia nacionales del contenido que escondía el barco en las bodegas. Como buen marino, *Odoríca* fijó un rumbo por debajo de las islas Canarias y desde allí a las *Antillas* a donde arribó el 13 de marzo sin lograr establecer la comunicación acordada con *Negrín, José Puche o Joaquín Lozano* para quienes iba consignada la carga. 

Mientras en la *Ciudad México* el que fuera ministro de Hacienda, Obras Públicas, Marina y Aire y Defensa Nacional durante la II República,* Indalecio Prieto*, preparaba el terreno gracias a la relación de amistad con el entonces presidente mexicano *Lázaro Cárdenas,* cuyo gobierno envió generosamente fusiles y cartuchos a *España*. 

La presencia en el barco de *Enrique Puente,* hombre de la máxima confianza de *Prieto* confirma la teoría de que el ministro era plenamente conocedor de la llegada del barco y de su contenido a pesar de que la historia hable de coincidencias. 

Con la connivencia del presidente *Cárdenas* se permitió que el *Vita* atracará en un puerto mas alejado de miradas indiscretas, en *Tampico*, en donde, el 30 de marzo de 1939, en el muelle de *Petróleos Mexicanos,* se procedió, con nocturnidad a la descarga sin que ésta pasara control aduanero alguno. ¿Qué motivos impulsaron al presidente Cárdenas a apoyar a Prieto y concederle el honor de ser la máxima autoridad española en México? Al parecer, *Prieto* era un hombre con grandes dotes de persuasión y ambos lograron entenderse y fraguar una larga amistad.







El valioso tesoro que escondía *el Vita* en sus bodegas se transportó hasta* Ciudad de México* en un vagón militar bajo la supervisión personal de* Indalecio Prieto* y de *Núñez*, un general mexicano de confianza del presidente. 

La historia ha querido contarnos que cuando el doctor *Puche* finalmente llegó a *México* para hacerse cargo del botín, este se negó a recibirlo al ver –dijo- que las cajas estaban abiertas y todo en un completo desorden. Cajas con lingotes y monedas de oro, plata, brillantes, reliquias sustraídas a la Iglesia entre los que se encontraban relicarios, sagrarios, esmeraldas, miles de perlas del manto de la Virgen del Sagrario de la catedral de *Toledo*, incunables, reliquias joyas sustraídas a particulares, a lo que habría que sumar los valores bursátiles que los dirigentes republicanos se encargaron de enviar al extranjero, títulos de propiedad de 22 aviones de guerra y motores de aviación que nunca llegaron a *España*.

Incluso en aquellos baúles llegaron cajas del montepío de *Madrid* donde muchos españoles guardaban sus dineros y miserias. Hoy pueden verse alguna de esas cajas en el *INAH (Instituto Nacional de Antropología e Historia de México)* ya que hace años fueron encontradas junto a restos de relojes y custodias en una de las lagunas del volcán Nevado de Toluca.

Si nos atenemos al inventario de la carga que cita *Amado del Rosal,* director de la *Caja de Reparaciones,* el organismo republicano a donde fueron a parar todos los bienes incautados a Instituciones, o particulares sospechosos de simpatizar con los “nacionales”, los llamados “desafectos”, en el Vita viajaron también cuadros de un gran formato de un “valor extraordinario” de cuyo destino jamás se supo, ya que *Prieto* fue lo suficientemente hábil para no realizar inventario alguno de los bienes. Ni rastro de aquellas telas de *Velázquez, Zurbarán, Murillo, Goya, Zuloaga y Sorolla* que cuenta la leyenda siguen formando parte de la colección de altos funcionarios mexicanos, o quizás, como se dice, formen parte de alguna gran colección norteamericana de Nueva York, a donde Prieto viajó con frecuencia.

Durante años, los servicios de inteligencia del régimen franquista hicieron lo imposible por recuperar el tesoro, en algunos casos en operaciones secretas. En marzo de 1940 incautaron en* Veracruz (México)* de *Juan Ignacio Pombo,* piloto español, documentos que revelaban un plan para recuperar todos estos bienes. Al parecer el aviador trataba de contactar con el general* Gustavo León,* muy próximo al entonces candidato a la presidencia* Juan Andreu Almazán,* para proponerles hacerse con el tesoro a cambio de financiar su campaña electoral. Varias de estas operaciones secretas organizadas desde *Madrid* terminaron en fracaso.

Los amplios recursos económicos de *Prieto* en México le permitieron organizar un red de contraespionaje que replicaba el servicio de inteligencia creado en España en 1937. El temido *SIM*. Pocas cosas escaparon a su control. Nadie como él conocía el _modus operandi_ de los servicios de inteligencia y sobre todo cómo pagar los servicios prestados.

*José Gallostra y Coello de Portugal,* representante oficioso de la España franquista en *México* murió asesinado en febrero de 1950 a manos de anarquistas españoles. El gobierno mexicano jamás condenó el crimen ni dio muestras de condolencia, limitándose a una investigación policial.

Sin embargo, lo que Indalecio Prieto no pudo evitar fue el robo permanente de los suyos. Dos de sus personas de confianza, *Emilio Palomo,* quien participó en el saqueo de joyas, custodias, y riquezas como el manto de la Virgen de las 50.000 de la Virgen del Sagrario de la Catedral de Toledo en 1937 que terminó formando parte del Tesoro del Vita (su firma figura en el acta de aquel expolio), *y Luis García Galiano,* antiguo concejal del ayuntamiento de *Toledo*, lograron burlar la vigilancia del taller instalado por Prieto en un anexo a su domicilio en México, donde se fundía oro y plata y desgastaban joyas para no ser reconocidas en el futuro por sus legítimos propietarios. Ambos, reconocieron haberse hecho de un botín compuesto por dos Pulseras de platino y brillantes, broche de platino, cinco brillantes medianos, un brillante suelto antiguo, dos pulseras de oro y platino, un broche de oro para collar, seis pendientes de oro y brillantes, dos anillos de platino, tres broqueles de oro y plata, 12 coronas de platino y brillantes, dos brillantes suelto de color de 5,22 y 5,7 Kt., dos montaduras de oro y brillantitos y un fragmento de pulsera de oro y brillantes. Cuenta la historia que el robo se descubrió gracias a la “generosa” delación del joyero Mijares, que devolvió parte de lo robado. 

Los datos que la historia nos ofrece de la contabilidad de aquel expolio son exclusivamente los que Prieto y los suyos quisieron reflejar en las cuentas de la JARE (Junta de Ayuda a los Refugiados Españoles). 

Una primera partida de *1.488 kilos de oro* que se vende precipitadamente al *Banco de México,* con la exención de impuestos otorgada generosament, por el presidente *Lázaro Cárdenas* nos da cuenta del volumen del tesoro 

Una inmensa fortuna estimada entonces en* 300 millones de dólares* que permitió a Prieto vivir como un gran magnate en la mansión que adquirió en la Avenida Nuevo *León de Ciudad de México y* convertirse el gran aliado de presidentes y candidatos a la presidencia mexicana, a los que cultivó como deseaban hasta su muerte en 1962.

Oficialmente, los beneficios del expolio estaban dirigidos a mantener al exilio republicano, la llamada JARE; pero si nos atenemos a los hechos, y las cartas enviadas a Prieto por aquellos exiliados, esa ayuda no siempre llegó a buenas manos. 

“Los que suscriben, refugiados políticos españoles y como tales titulares del patrimonio que usted como presidente de la JARE tiene en su poder (…) Lejos de cumplir con aquellos deberes, la JARE, así como el Comité Técnico, han prostituido su función, distribuyendo el dinero común de modo ilícito entre los amigos y partidarios de los gestores del mismo, obligando a la masa a vivir en la más paupérrima de las miserias (…) Entre tanto, usted y sus parientes y amigos viven en casas suntuosas como la que usted posee en Nuevo León 103, y dilapidan crapulosamente el dinero colectivo (…) A cuenta del patrimonio de los refugiados, ustedes llevan una conducta en este país que hace honor a los plutócratas y terratenientes españoles contra quienes el pueblo vertió su sangre en la guerra civil", cuentan exiliados republicanos. 

Al poderoso lobby creado por Prieto en México se le debe que España no perteneciera a *Naciones Unidas* hasta 1955 y que *México* fuera el ultimo país del mundo en reconocer al gobierno español hasta 1977.

La historia del exilio español de lo que nos habla es de la extraordinaria contribución del papel desempeñado por los insignes médicos, profesores, empresarios, obreros e intelectuales como *Josep Renau,* Ramón Gaya, Kati Horna, Wenceslao Roces José Bergamín (cuyo silencio ante el expolio artístico de la república es significativo), de la fundación del *Colegio de México,* del Ateneo español de la calle *Hamburgo* que visitó esta semana al presidente *Pedro Sánchez.* Pero omite las miserias, el hambre y el olvido que padeció la gran mayoría de exiliados españoles en contraste con la vida de lujo de aquel lobby de republicanos a quienes la historia, incomprensiblemente, continúa tratando como héroes.


----------



## machote hispano (27 Ago 2022)

Hagamos un upeo sano...

Cuando Franco bombardeó Madrid... con panecillos.


Y esto:







Me recuerda cuando La Pizpi trajo máscarillas de calidad para regalar y el desgobierno del Tirano Sánchez con el Tonto Simón decían que eran "insolidarias".


----------



## kronopio (27 Ago 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> Hagamos un upeo sano...
> 
> Cuando Franco bombardeó Madrid... con panecillos.
> 
> ...



Que interesante episodio,da para hacer una peli y programarla en la2........


----------



## Señormerigueder (27 Ago 2022)

Incorrezto dijo:


> La guerra, y el caos revolucionario del verano del 36 la provocó el golpe de estado.
> La provocaron quienes llevaban conspirando desde el 14 de abril al disparar primero
> Si te parece los demócratas se rinden y se ponen solos ante el paredón



¿Demócratas? ¿Qué demócratas? 
Usted sobre la guerra civil no tiene ni puta idea de nada. Me da la impresión, que lo único que sabe es lo leído en los panfletos izquierdistas vistos en fotografías sobre la guerra. Es decir, nada.


----------



## arangul (27 Ago 2022)

grom dijo:


> Que hay que desclasificar? El "gobierno republicano" repartio armas a los sindicatos y juventudes socialistas.
> Lo que siguio, en Madrid, fue un genocidio.



y solto y armo a los presos de las carceles -


----------



## todoayen (27 Ago 2022)

arangul dijo:


> y solto y armo a los presos de las carceles -



Como hizo el joker en no sé qué peli.....y el malo de demolition man. Querían caos.


----------



## Incorrezto (28 Ago 2022)

Señormerigueder dijo:


> ¿Demócratas? ¿Qué demócratas?
> Usted sobre la guerra civil no tiene ni puta idea de nada. Me da la impresión, que lo único que sabe es lo leído en los panfletos izquierdistas vistos en fotografías sobre la guerra. Es decir, nada.



¿le parecen demócratas o rojos peligrosos los diputados, alcaldes y concejales, generales, gobernadores civiles, asesinados en julio del 36 por los golpistas?


----------



## Señormerigueder (28 Ago 2022)

Incorrezto dijo:


> ¿le parecen demócratas o rojos peligrosos los diputados, alcaldes y concejales, generales, gobernadores civiles, asesinados en julio del 36 por los golpistas?



Eso es demagogia. También había, diputados, alcaldes y concejales de la CEDA y muchos. Y bastantes más asesinados por parte de la izquierda, a razón de tres diaros desde Enero del 36. Incluido el varias veces ministro y jefe de la oposición Calvo Sotelo.
El partido socialista, la prueba más palpable es la revolución de Octubre del 34, no tenía nada de demócrata. La frase más clara al respecto es la del delincuente Largo Caballero “el socialismo es incompatible con la democracia”, ¿considera demócrata a la URSS, que estaba detrás del también “demócrata” partido comunista? ¿considera demócrata a los anarquistas de la FAI o de la CNT? Con atentados, incendios, asesinatos, e incitando constantemente a la lucha revolucionaria, prácticamente durante toda la república. El Frente Popular no tenía absolutamente nada de demócrata, al contrario.


----------



## birdland (28 Ago 2022)

Y algún día saldrá a la luz lo del 11m 

al tiempo


----------



## machote hispano (28 Ago 2022)

kronopio dijo:


> Que interesante episodio,da para hacer una peli y programarla en la2........



En la Sekta van a hacer un especial, "los panecillos asesinos de Franco, terrorismo dietético". 

Los jefazos los requisaban , con la excusa que estaban envenenados. En realidad lo que hacían era comérselos, y dejar morir de hambre a la población civil, otra tortura marxista más.


----------



## arangul (28 Ago 2022)

si es que hasta churchill no quiso darle la mano al embajador socialista,y no lre escupio por educacion aunque no le faltaron ganas









«Churchill no quiso darle la mano a mi padre. A mí me besó Stalin»


Los primos Luis y Patricio Azcárate se codearon con Negrín, Fidel Castro o Semprún.




www.diariodeleon.es


----------



## machote hispano (28 Ago 2022)

arangul dijo:


> si es que hasta churchill no quiso darle la mano al embajador socialista,y no lre escupio por educacion aunque no le faltaron ganas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chacales con disfraz de corderos, blanqueando genocidas con la excusa de la Cultura... Hay mucho de eso ahora.


----------



## jota1971 (28 Ago 2022)

Cabe decir que todas Victimas de los Republicanos estan enterradas y con Cristiana Sepultura, a diferencia de las victimas de los Fascistas que todavia yacen en cunetas sin indentificar y sin reposo para sus familias, esta diferencia es en el fondo lo que marca la España actual y la existencia de Tierras donde la Bandera y el Himno de España no se reconocen....unos eran Españoles y otros No....y así seguimos....Los Europeos entierran a todos los muertos sean del bando que sean.....


----------



## Incorrezto (28 Ago 2022)

Incorrezto dijo:


> ¿le parecen demócratas o rojos peligrosos los diputados, alcaldes y concejales, generales, gobernadores civiles, asesinados en julio del 36 por los golpistas?



¿hacemos una lista a ver si resulta que la mayoría eran de partidos burgueses no marxistas?


----------



## Desencantado (28 Ago 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


> *El terror de Las Checas: las fábricas de exterminio de la izquierda española*
> 
> Eran instalaciones utilizadas en la zona republicana al margen de las leyes para detener, interrogar, violar, torturar y ejecutar o asesinar. Tras el robo domiciliario secuestraban a las personas y las llevaban a este tipo de lugares pertenecientes a partidos, sindicatos y organismos vinculados al *Frente Popular*; han sido calificadas por varios historiadores como escuadrones de la muerte.
> 
> ...



Y menos mal que el 36 no había Cercanías en Madrid...


----------



## Fausto1880 (29 Ago 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> Cabe decir que todas Victimas de los Republicanos estan enterradas y con Cristiana Sepultura, a diferencia de las victimas de los Fascistas que todavia yacen en cunetas sin indentificar y sin reposo para sus familias, esta diferencia es en el fondo lo que marca la España actual y la existencia de Tierras donde la Bandera y el Himno de España no se reconocen....unos eran Españoles y otros No....y así seguimos....Los Europeos entierran a todos los muertos sean del bando que sean.....



Paparruchas.
Los nacionales dejaron descansar a los muertos en sus tumbas improvisadas. La mayoría víctimas de los combates, fosas comunes con soldados de ambos bandos.
El PSOE se emperró en profanar las tumbas, dejando a menudo los huesos expuestos en cualquier sitio. Todo hecho por personas que queman a sus padres y tiran las cenizas en cualquier sitio.


----------



## Señormerigueder (30 Ago 2022)

Incorrezto dijo:


> ¿hacemos una lista a ver si resulta que la mayoría eran de partidos burgueses no marxistas?



No se trata de hacer listas, se trata de reconocer hechos. En la retaguardia republicana se asesinó tanto o más que la nacional, y robar, exponencialmente más en la zona republicana. La mayoría de los milicianos de retaguardia en las capitales, eran delincuentes comunes, capaces de cualquier barbaridad, asesinos y muchos además borrachos. 
Burgueses y marxistas, dice. Creo que se equivoca de siglo.


----------



## Incorrezto (30 Ago 2022)

Señormerigueder dijo:


> No se trata de hacer listas, se trata de reconocer hechos. En la retaguardia republicana se asesinó tanto o más que la nacional, y robar, exponencialmente más en la zona republicana. La mayoría de los milicianos de retaguardia en las capitales, eran delincuentes comunes, capaces de cualquier barbaridad, asesinos y muchos además borrachos.
> Burgueses y marxistas, dice. Creo que se equivoca de siglo.



Es que es un hecho que los golpistas siguieron las instrucciones del director y mataron a todo cargo público que se opuso. 
Y pocos había marxistas en julio del 36 en cargos ejecutivos.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (30 Ago 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> Cabe decir que todas Victimas de los Republicanos estan enterradas y con Cristiana Sepultura, a diferencia de las victimas de los Fascistas que todavia yacen en cunetas sin indentificar y sin reposo para sus familias, esta diferencia es en el fondo lo que marca la España actual y la existencia de Tierras donde la Bandera y el Himno de España no se reconocen....unos eran Españoles y otros No....y así seguimos....Los Europeos entierran a todos los muertos sean del bando que sean.....



Cuenteles eso a los que estan en mina Camuñas.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (30 Ago 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> Cabe decir que todas Victimas de los Republicanos estan enterradas y con Cristiana Sepultura, a diferencia de las victimas de los Fascistas que todavia yacen en cunetas sin indentificar y sin reposo para sus familias, esta diferencia es en el fondo lo que marca la España actual y la existencia de Tierras donde la Bandera y el Himno de España no se reconocen....unos eran Españoles y otros No....y así seguimos....Los Europeos entierran a todos los muertos sean del bando que sean.....



Luego hay pequeños errores de ubicacion que oye, buscas unos y te aparecen los otros, y por esos no percibes subvencion?
Se tapa el agujero y a correr.
Memoria histórica: cavan una fosa en Lérida buscando republicanos y encuentran soldados nacionales

Buscaban a dos republicanos fusilados… y encontraron a 72 soldados nacionales (somatemps.me)


----------



## MrDanger (30 Ago 2022)

Chincheta para este hilo.

Lo más cojonudo de todo es que no fue obra de unos cuantos fanáticos que actuasen por libre, sino que todo fue planificado y ordenado por el gobierno y los principales líderes de la izquierda.


----------



## terro6666 (30 Ago 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> Cabe decir que todas Victimas de los Republicanos estan enterradas y con Cristiana Sepultura, a diferencia de las victimas de los Fascistas que todavia yacen en cunetas sin indentificar y sin reposo para sus familias, esta diferencia es en el fondo lo que marca la España actual y la existencia de Tierras donde la Bandera y el Himno de España no se reconocen....unos eran Españoles y otros No....y así seguimos....Los Europeos entierran a todos los muertos sean del bando que sean.....



Es lo que ocurre cuando provocas una guerra y la pierdes.


----------



## Satori (30 Ago 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> Cabe decir que todas Victimas de los Republicanos estan enterradas y con Cristiana Sepultura, a diferencia de las victimas de los Fascistas que todavia yacen en cunetas sin indentificar y sin reposo para sus familias, esta diferencia es en el fondo lo que marca la España actual y la existencia de Tierras donde la Bandera y el Himno de España no se reconocen....unos eran Españoles y otros No....y así seguimos....Los Europeos entierran a todos los muertos sean del bando que sean.....



No solo no es cierto, sino que además la profanación de tumbas fue una constante en el bando republicano.


----------



## Satori (30 Ago 2022)

Pío Moa incendia París


El suplemento de historia de Le Figaro entrevistó al especialista en la Guerra Civil española y un centenar de hispanistas han protestado por su publicación.




www.libertaddigital.com






Cuál ha sido la ‘serpiente del verano’ en Francia?, ¿nuevos avistamientos de extraterrestres?, ¿la aparición del monstruo del lago Ness en la costa bretona?, ¿los paseos en moto náutica de Macron días antes de que les dijese a los franceses que tenían que aceptar el hecho de que su bienestar se ha acabado (el de ellos, no el suyo)? No, ha sido un intelectual español, y no un cantante flamenco ni un actor, sino un ‘maldito’: el historiador Pío Moa.


A principios de este año, una editorial francesa tradujo y puso a la venta *Los mitos de la guerra civil*, de Moa, con el reclamo de haber vendido 300.000 ejemplares en España, cifra con la que soñamos los demás escritores, incluso varios premios Planeta recientes.

Pero a finales de julio, a tiempo para estropear a los mandarines universitarios su descanso veraniego, el suplemento *Le Figaro Histoire* publicó una entrevista de Isabelle Schmitz con Moa. ¡Ocho páginas! Además, Schmitz elaboró un vídeo de cinco minutos en que comentaba la entrevista y que, por ahora, ha superado 1.300.000 visualizaciones. A la altura los vídeos de los trailers de las películas _Top Gun 2_ y _Elvis._

Lo que cuenta Moa no es nada nuevo para quienes han leído sus libros y sus artículos: la izquierda en general y el PSOE en concreto son los principales responsables de la guerra civil; para los republicanos y los socialistas, la república era de su propiedad y *cualquier violencia la consideraban legítima* para impedir a la derecha su acceso al gobierno mediante elecciones pacíficas; la huelga general de 1934 fue planeada como un golpe de Estado; Franco fue el último personaje de esos años en sublevarse; los figurones del *Frente Popular* huyeron de España con un inmenso botín y abandonaron a sus sicarios implicados en asesinatos, violaciones y robos; etcétera.


¡Pero es que ahora Moa lo dice en francés! _Mais comment cette indécence est-elle possible? Quelle honte! _¡Lo que supone esto para la generación que cruzaba los Pirineos para ver _cinema cochon_ y soñaba con barricadas en Madrid como las de París, mientras acumulaba trienios en la Administración franquista! Es como toparte con la mujer deseada en la adolescencia y encontrarla feliz, hermosa, casada, madre, rica…, mientras que ella apenas se acuerda de ti. Sólo los elegidos de los dioses, como los presidentes de Francia, pueden cumplir el sueño de casarse con su profesora del parvulario o una cantante de moda.

Un centenar de hispanistas ha enviado a _Le Figaro _una carta protestando contra la publicación de la entrevista
La *reacción de la casta académica francesa* ha sido más airada incluso que en España. Otra prueba de que "el mal humor es secreción específica del intelecto de izquierda" (Nicolás Gómez Dávila). Un centenar de profesores de historia y de hispanistas ha enviado a _Le Figaro _una carta protestando contra la publicación de la entrevista (más bien contra su éxito de difusión).

Los educados califican a Moa de "*polemista obsceno*". Lo mismo podrían dicho de *Emile Zola* los ‘antidreyfusards’.



> "Oigan ustedes, de la república española, de la guerra civil y del franquismo no se habla. Son asuntos zanjados. Por el bien de sus carreras profesionales, cállense. _C’est fini!_".



Cien contra uno. Pareciera que Moa estuviera a punto de desfilar por los Campos Elíseos al frente de una división pánzer y la falange universitaria reclamara una _union sacreé_ entre profesores y periodistas.

Aparte de las miserias corporativistas y la envidia por las ventas de libros de un intruso, hay algo más en esta _jacquerie_ de los nuevos aristócratas que encuentran en su playa privada o su coto de caza a un individuo que no pertenece a su clase. ¿A qué responde esta batalla por el *control del relato de la guerra civil española*? Porque en España lo entendemos. Es vital para las izquierdas y los separatistas nacionales, a fin de mantener su superioridad moral sobre una derecha a la que le da miedo que le llamen derecha. ¿Pero en Francia? ¿Qué importan en Francia la matanza de Casas Viejas, el fraude en las elecciones de 1936, la traición de Santoña y el plan del Frente Popular para ceder a Londres nuevos Gibraltares?

La batalla en España y en Francia, como en Italia o Alemania o Bélgica, es la misma. La izquierda se ha cosido un traje de mentiras con el que cubrir sus vergüenzas, desde su admiración por los genocidas Lenin y Stalin a sus ‘sacrificios’ por traernos la democracia a sus súbditos. Y no puede admitir que, mientras pasea por el jardín de su palacio, la espina de una rosa lo desgarre. Porque ese traje está cogido con alfileres y en cuanto se rompiese una costura, todos los retales se caerían mostrando un esqueleto.

Los descendientes de la intelectualidad que persiguió a los desobedientes a sus consignas, se tratasen de *Albert Camus*, de *Raymond Aron*, de* Louis-Ferdinand Celine *y de tantos otros, no puede hacer ni una concesión a la verdad, no puede reconocer que fueron sus correligionarios de los años 30 los que dieron al traste con la República española, ni que *la primera derrota de Stalin como amo de la URSS fue en España*. Porque entonces otros hechos ocultados saldrían a la luz, como la militancia izquierdista de casi todos los terroristas europeos posteriores a 1945, el fracaso económico y demográfico de la socialdemocracia y los vínculos de los partidos socialistas con la CIA antes y con las multinacionales de Davos ahora. En conclusión, perderían la hegemonía social de que disfrutan desde hace décadas, puntal de su poder y de sus negocios.

En vez de reclamar la censura a Moa, me pregunto por qué estos indignados profesores no escogen a uno de los suyos para batirse en duelo con él y, tal como aseguran que podrían hacer, tumbarle de dos guantazos dialécticos. ¿Será que no tiene la mandíbula de cristal como ellos dicen? Y es una pena, porque un debate como éste en una televisión tendría millones de espectadores. Yo sería uno de ellos.


----------



## DRIDMA (30 Ago 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> Cabe decir que todas Victimas de los Republicanos estan enterradas y con Cristiana Sepultura, a diferencia de las victimas de los Fascistas que todavia yacen en cunetas sin indentificar y sin reposo para sus familias, esta diferencia es en el fondo lo que marca la España actual y la existencia de Tierras donde la Bandera y el Himno de España no se reconocen....unos eran Españoles y otros No....y así seguimos....Los Europeos entierran a todos los muertos sean del bando que sean.....



Seguro???


----------



## Qui (31 Ago 2022)

Wenceslao Fernández Florez, el autor de "El bosque animado", tiene un libro titulado "Una isla en el mar rojo" que aconsejo que leáis. Cuenta como vivió en primera persona la guerra civil en el Madrid rojo y lo que pasó aquellos meses. El miedo a que le detuvieran en cualquier momento y como tuvo que vivir y que esconderse para poder seguir adelante. Uno lo lee y continuamente está sorprendido porque es exactamente lo contrario a lo que se nos vende y cuenta siempre desde la izquierda. Merece la pena.


----------



## Berrón (31 Ago 2022)

Qui dijo:


> Wenceslao Fernández Florez, el autor de "El bosque animado", tiene un libro titulado "Una isla en el mar rojo" que aconsejo que leáis. Cuenta como vivió en primera persona la guerra civil en el Madrid rojo y lo que pasó aquellos meses. El miedo a que le detuvieran en cualquier momento y como tuvo que vivir y que esconderse para poder seguir adelante. Uno lo lee y continuamente está sorprendido porque es exactamente lo contrario a lo que se nos vende y cuenta siempre desde la izquierda. Merece la pena.



Aquí está en epub y pdf.
Click en el formato deseado, no Clickar en el cartel de descarga que aparece a continuación, simplemente esperar 10 segundos la redirección y se descarga directamente.









Una isla en el mar rojo - Epub y PDF


Durante la Guerra Civil española, el autor padeció en Madrid, la dramática experiencia novelada en esta obra. Fue perseguido por su condición de cronista parlamentario del periódico ABC. Hubo de ocultarse en diversos lugares, entre ellos una embaja...




ww2.lectulandia.com


----------



## machote hispano (31 Ago 2022)

Satori dijo:


> Cien contra uno.



Cien gusanos apesebrados contra un león veterano.


----------



## Incorrezto (14 Sep 2022)




----------



## Incorrezto (14 Sep 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> La izquierda provocó la guerra que perdió.



El golpe provocó la revolución.
Revolución que paró el gobierno de ... Largo Caballero.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (14 Sep 2022)

Nadie de los que participó en la guerra esta vivo, aprende a usar los verbos.

A no ser que estés haciendo la ouija e invocando espíritus, se supone que los rojos no sois creyentes.


----------



## terro6666 (14 Sep 2022)

No, los fascistas como tú dices la ganaron, provocarla la provocó la izquierda como bien es sabido y como así ellos lo proclamaban.


----------



## terro6666 (14 Sep 2022)

El golpe se dio , fue una reacción a algo, al autoritarismo y la dictadura del proletariado que se había amenazado en implantar, todo lo demás ya lo sabemos


----------



## klopec (14 Sep 2022)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1190329
> Ver archivo adjunto 1190330



Así está mejor, más claro ...


_En total fueron asesinados 150 diputados y exdiputados del periodo 1931-1936, con *prácticamente el mismo número de víctimas en ambos bandos*: *77 en el republicano* y 73 en el nacional._
https://www.elconfidencial.com/cultura/2020-02-16/sangre-escanos-guerra-civil-asesinados_2456735/

más si en el mismo artículo nos da una idea del "_nivel democrático_" de la chusma criminal que dirigía el Frente Popular.


_Ángel Galarza, diputado del PSOE: "*Contra el jefe de los fascistas, la violencia es legítima y se puede llegar al atentado personal*", 1 de julio de 1936_


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Oct 2022)

!!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡



ciberecovero dijo:


>


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Oct 2022)

!!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡ !!FASCISTAS¡¡



ciberecovero dijo:


>


----------



## EXTOUAREG (15 Oct 2022)

La izquierda provocó la guerra que perdió.


----------

